# [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread



## der8auer (13. Mai 2008)

Da der  hwbot Disskusionsthread geschlossen wurde könnt ihr hier weiterdiskutieren 

mfg


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

Nur noch einmal schnell in Erinnerung rufen: Wir haben derzeit einen sicheren 39. Platz in der Teamwertung!

Danke für die tollen Punkte von Carsten, McZonk, crooper, maaaatze, Lippokratis, der8auer, darkniz, Aerron und devon in den letzten 7 Tagen


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt alle CPU-Benchmarks mit meinem alten P4 auf Windows Server 2008 durchlaufen lassen und nur Verbesserungen eingefahren.

Bei wPrime1024 fast 5 Minuten verbessert. Bei SuperPi32m über 2 Minuten. @3,6 Ghz

Schade, dass mein P4 nicht mehr über 4 Ghz laufen will, warum auch immer.

Win Server 2008 ist nichts anderes als ein Vista, dem man seine nervenden Hintergrundprogramme genommen hat und bei Bedarf installieren kann. Vielleicht ein kleiner Geheimtipp. Ein Test auf jeden Fall Wert!


----------



## devon (13. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal schnell in Erinnerung rufen: Wir haben derzeit einen sicheren 39. Platz in der Teamwertung!
> 
> Danke für die tollen Punkte von Carsten, McZonk, crooper, maaaatze, Lippokratis, der8auer, darkniz und Aerron in den letzten 7 Tagen



he du hast mich vergessen ich hab auch noch 10.2 Punkte geholt mit meinen GTs auf der Dice Session


----------



## StellaNor (13. Mai 2008)

Oh nein, entschuldige bitte  Trage ich sofort nach. Natürlich hast auch du einen großen Anteil daran


----------



## crooper (13. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal schnell in Erinnerung rufen: Wir haben derzeit einen sicheren 39. Platz in der Teamwertung!
> 
> Danke für die tollen Punkte von Carsten, McZonk, crooper, maaaatze, Lippokratis, der8auer, darkniz, Aerron und devon in den letzten 7 Tagen




Vielen Dank für die Blumen StellaNor!

Hast aber auch viele Punkte, ohne die wir nicht auf unsere Platzierung kämmen. Also auch ein dickes Dankeschön an dich SellaNor  !


----------



## Aerron (14. Mai 2008)

@ Oliver


stimmt die beiden medalien und 2.5 punkte gab es für wPrime 32 M und 1024 !


mal ne ganz andere frage  ich habe mir PC mark 04  gezogen das ding läuft wunder bar nur vergibt er mir keine punkte  ??

gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> @ Oliver
> 
> 
> stimmt die beiden medalien und 2.5 punkte gab es für wPrime 32 M und 1024 !
> ...


 
Vergibt dir PCMark 04 oder Hwbot keine Punkte? Bei Hwbot ist es normal, da für PCMark 04, PCMark Vantage, Sisoft Sandra und 3DMark Vantage keine Punkte vergeben werden.


----------



## Aerron (14. Mai 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Vergibt dir PCMark 04 oder Hwbot keine Punkte? Bei Hwbot ist es normal, da für PCMark 04, PCMark Vantage, Sisoft Sandra und 3DMark Vantage keine Punkte vergeben werden.




PC mark o4 gibt keine punkte da steht um punkte zu bekomme solle ich das System Saite altivieren das habe ich gemacht ist doch nur so ein harken im kasten oder ??

 bei PC Mark 05 habe ich das gleich problem  den hotfix habe ich auch schon installiert 
Gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

Lass mal den PCMark durchlaufen. Wenn alle Tests durchgelaufen sind klicks du auf Details > Results > System Test Suite. Da werden die erreichten Werte der einzelnen Tests angezeigt und bei mindestens einem müsste bei dir eine Fehlermeldung stehen. Kannst du mal Posten, bei welchem Test die Fehlermeldung steht?


----------



## Aerron (14. Mai 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Lass mal den PCMark durchlaufen. Wenn alle Tests durchgelaufen sind klicks du auf Details > Results > System Test Suite. Da werden die erreichten Werte der einzelnen Tests angezeigt und bei mindestens einem müsste bei dir eine Fehlermeldung stehen. Kannst du mal Posten, bei welchem Test die Fehlermeldung steht?





aha  Transparent Windows : initialization failed   


so ich habs jetzt raus also bei PC Mark 4 und 5 liegt es wohl an meiner CPU 
wenn ich den 04 mit einem Kern laufen lassen  bekomme ich punkte aber  naja  nicht der rede wert !
bei 05 muste ich Im meinem system auf Optimale  Darstellung aktivieren um diese Windows Transparenz zum laufen zu bekommen   es läuft auch einzelt aber wenn ich den Ganzen Bench laufen lasse steht im result  nicht aktiviert  edo Null Ponits im Bench
  denke mal das liegt daran das ich XP nicht neu installiert habe und ne andere CPu auf dem bord habe.
 ich weiß nicht was sie für Befehlsätze hat die ein E2140 nicht hat. 

naja wenn es für PC Mark eh keine points gibt den soll mir das Latte sein .




Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kam auch immer "Transparent Windows : initialization failed".

Ich habe einfach bei "rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop" -> "Eigenschaften" -> "Darstellung" auf "Windows XP-Stil" umgestellt und es ging. Muss irgendwas mit meinem Windows Theme zu tun haben.

edit: Habe gerade bei Hwbot feststellen müssen dass mein 3DMark06 Ergebniss gelöscht wurde


----------



## Ecle (14. Mai 2008)

Hab ein Problem unzwar bekomme ich keine Punkte bei HWBOT.
hwbot.org - Ecle's benchmark profile
Ist da alles richtig dass ich noch keine Punkte bekomme?
Bin ich zu schlecht?
Meine Ergebnisse werden außerdem nicht hier bei pcghx in der Liste eingetragen..


----------



## maaaaatze (14. Mai 2008)

Du musst warten bis sie von den Admins überprüft wurden.


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem unzwar bekomme ich keine Punkte bei HWBOT.
> hwbot.org - Ecle's benchmark profile
> Ist da alles richtig dass ich noch keine Punkte bekomme?
> Bin ich zu schlecht?
> Meine Ergebnisse werden außerdem nicht hier bei pcghx in der Liste eingetragen..


 
Es ist richtig, dass bei dir keine Punkte angezeigt werden. Deine Ergebnisse sind leider zu schlecht, um in die Punktewertung zu kommen. 

Da wir Probleme mit unserem Bot haben, werden die Ergebnisse nicht in die Liste eingetragen.




maaaaatze schrieb:


> Du musst warten bis sie von den Admins überprüft wurden.


 
Die Ergebnisse werden jede Stunde aktualisiert, ohne das sie von einem Admin überprüft werden.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2008)

Werden die Ergebnisse überhaupt nicht geprüft? :O


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Werden die Ergebnisse überhaupt nicht geprüft? :O


 
Nur die Top 20 wird von einem Moderator überprüft. Deshalb gibt es auch sehr viele Benchmarkergebnisse mit falschen Einstellungen oder falschen Programmversionen. Die Moderatoren überprüfen ein Ergebnis nur, wenn es wegen Betrug o.ä. gemeldet wird.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2008)

Achso okay 

Btw, gluckwunsch zu deinem "Extreme Hardware Junkie" Titel


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Btw, gluckwunsch zu deinem "Extreme Hardware Junkie" Titel


 
Dankeschön. Ich dachte ich passe meinen Titel dem PC Games Hardware *Extreme* Forum an .


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2008)

Gottverdamich,wenn ich mir das bei dir so Anschaue kram ich doch noch meinen P200 mit 32 MB EDO Ram aus dem Keller.


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Gottverdamich,wenn ich mir das bei dir so Anschaue kram ich doch noch meinen P200 mit 32 MB EDO Ram aus dem Keller.


 
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall machen. Ich habe sogar mit Standardtakt, da das Mainboard keine Übertaktung mitmacht, einige Punkte und Awards geholt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2008)

Jetzt hab ich die "magische" 20 Punkte Marke überschritten und weiß schon nicht mehr was ich noch benchen soll.
Der T-Bird aus dem Ersatz-PC hat zwar gut Punkte gemacht, aber die dazu verbaute Riva TNT 64M wurde selbst bei den untersten Punkterängen mindestens mit einem Pentium D gepaart


----------



## Aerron (14. Mai 2008)

so wir sind Auf platz 37  zwei rauf 

bei 1205.20 Points    



Hab grade 18 punkte drei  Gold Awards  und einen Benzeltaler (wo der andere hin ist ?) 


naja die Punkte verschwinden genauso schnell wie man sie bekommt !


hier haben einige so eine Team flag in der Signatur wie bekommt man den sowas ?


Gruß Aerron


----------



## StellaNor (14. Mai 2008)

Und mir wollte jemand meine 288k im AM3 wegnehmen - "under investigation" - immer diese Neider. Fazit: Resultat und Punkte bleiben stehen.


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Und mir wollte jemand meine 288k im AM3 wegnehmen - "under investigation" - immer diese Neider. Fazit: Resultat und Punkte bleiben stehen.


 
Glück gehabt. Es liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das du nur Punkte im Global Ranking erhalten hast und da unwichtig ist, welche Hardware eingesetzt wird. Normalerweise muss ab dem 8. Oktober 2007 auf dem Screenshot vom AM3 GPU-Z bzw. der Rivatuner zu sehen sein, damit die Grafikkarte auch erkenntlich ist. Als ich das erste mal die 50 Goldpokale hatte, hat sich ein Moderator meine Ergebnisse angesehen und alle AM3 Ergebnisse gelöscht, mit der Begründung das kein GPU-Z bzw. Rivatuner mit auf dem Screenshot war.


----------



## StellaNor (14. Mai 2008)

Wo liest du sowas immer? In den Rules kann ich darüber nichts finden. Und selbst Hipro hatten sie am Wickel deswegen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> hier haben einige so eine Team flag in der Signatur wie bekommt man den sowas ?


Wenn du dich bei hwbot einloggst findest du unter options->signatures->choose alles was du brauchst.
Bei mir sieht es z.B. so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie sind mir das zu wenig Punkte um sie hier zur Schau zu stellen  .


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Wo liest du sowas immer? In den Rules kann ich darüber nichts finden. Und selbst Hipro hatten sie am Wickel deswegen.


 
K|ngp|n auf Platz zwei hat auch nur den AM3 Screenshot ohne GPU-Z und Rivatuner.

Ich habe es auch nicht gewusst. Erst als sie mir die Ergebnisse gelöscht hatten, habe ich erfahren, dass nur der AM3 Screenshot nicht ausreicht, zumindest nicht beim Hardwareranking. 

Aber wenn man auf der Submit-Seite unten rechts auf Beispiel klickt, sieht man auch, das GPU-Z angezeigt werden muss.


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> hier haben einige so eine Team flag in der Signatur wie bekommt man den sowas ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


 
Hier findest du eine genaue Anleitung (Hwbot bei PCGHX > 4. Hwbot-Statistik in der Signatur anzeigen lassen)


----------



## StellaNor (14. Mai 2008)

Hehe ok, da hab ich natürlich noch nie draufgeklickt. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## darkniz (14. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Hehe ok, da hab ich natürlich noch nie draufgeklickt.


 
Da bist du sicherlich nicht die einzige. Ich schätze mal, dass mindestens 50% der Ergebnisse seit dem 8. Oktober 2007 nicht mit GPU-Z auf dem Screenshot hochgeladen wurden und wie man z.B. bei K|ngp|n sieht, sind nicht nur Gelegenheits-Bencher betroffen.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2008)

In den Hwbot News gibt es Beispielbilder wie es immer aussehen sollte:

*3DMark01:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3DMark03:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3DMark05:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3DMark06:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aquamark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Pifast:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Superpi:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wPrime:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bArrA (15. Mai 2008)

So ma ne frage an die experten :
Mein Bekannter, seines zeichens elektriker, mein er hätte seinen AMD Athlon 6400+ mit irgendwelchen löt und sonstigen Tricks auf 4,8 Ghz gebracht, und er soll laufen.
So jetzt die Frage, ist das möglich ? Und was is der bis jetzt höchste takt was ein AMD gesehen hat ?

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2008)

Der schnellste Athlon den ich finden konnte macht 4,3ghz mit einem Kompressor. Und das ist noch nicht ein mal eine Validation
 da der PC schon dazu zu instabil war.

Sag ihm halt der soll mal eine Validation machen und dir die HWBot Punkte schenken .


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn das bei einem X²6400 nicht schwachsinnig wäre würde ich auf Anhieb auf 2x2,4Ghz tippen.


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe irgend wo mal ne bastelanleitung gesehen wie man bei einem Athlon64  zwei pinns mit einem dünnen draht verbindet  nur fällt mir nicht mehr genau ein wozu das gut sein sollte !  einen X2 6400  mit 4,8 GHZ kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vor stellen !

der 6400 wird von haus schon zimlich warm um den zu kühlen  bei  4,8 Ghzbraucht man bestimmt   nen Pott  und wenn er  LN2 oder dince kühlt warum ist der dann nicht auf hwbot ?

AMD  kann selbst für den X2 6400 keinen Kühler empfehlen 
gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

ich kann nicht glauben ich habe grade 27.8 Punkte im super PI 32 M  mit dem core2 e7200  das ist hartware platz 1 und global platz 21   naja einen Award gab es auch ! aktuell 45.8 Punkte  platz 7 im Team 


gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (15. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> ich kann nicht glauben ich habe grade 27.8 Punkte im super PI 32 M mit dem core2 e7200 das ist hartware platz 1 und global platz 21 naja einen Award gab es auch ! aktuell 45.8 Punkte platz 7 im Team
> 
> 
> gruß Aerron


 
Glückwunsch. Das hat sich doch mal gelohnt .


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> ich kann nicht glauben ich habe grade 27.8 Punkte im super PI 32 M  mit dem core2 e7200  das ist hartware platz 1 und global platz 21   naja einen Award gab es auch ! aktuell 45.8 Punkte  platz 7 im Team
> 
> 
> gruß Aerron



Hoppla, ich seh da aber nur Hardware Rank 7 und 0,9Punkte. Meinst du insgesamt 27,8Punkte?


----------



## darkniz (15. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hoppla, ich seh da aber nur Hardware Rank 7 und 0,9Punkte. Meinst du insgesamt 27,8Punkte?


 
Das gute Ergebnis wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

ja das ergebnis wurde ja auch schon gelöscht ich meine sicherlich auf dem ersten blick sahen  8 min sehr gut aus  nur auf dem zweiten sieht man das  Superpi einen fehler verursacht hat ! naja die admins auf hwbot sind nicht so blind wie ich .



naja also   die13 minuten sind da wohl doch realistischer 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Ecle (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab bisher noch garkeine Punkte bekommen 
Dachte mit meinem neuen System lohnt es sich jetzt mitzumachen, aber nein 0Punkte überall 
Warscheinlich ist es doch besser alte Hardware zu nehmen. Da hat man mehr Chancen im Hardware Rank.
Wann bekommt man denn Punkte?
Hardware Rank bin ich 189 Platz bei CPU-Z Score.
hwbot.org - Ecle's benchmark profile


----------



## bArrA (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich werd jetzt auf jeden mal den Pc meines Bekannten unter die Lupe nehmen, halt das ganze für flunkerei aber ok...wunder gibt es immer wieder ^^ 
@Ecle ja um pkte zu bekomen ist es mit älterer hardware leichter aber nicht so spannend ^^.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2008)

@Ecle:
Mit Mainstream Bench-Hardware Punkte zu bekommen kostet seeeeeehr viel Aufwand.
Um meinen E6600 in die Punkteränge zu bringen müsste ich z.B. ein gutes Stück über 4ghz agieren und bei der 2900XT ist es noch schlimmer.

Da hilft nur die Flucht in die Restekiste.

Ab wann man Punkte bekommt ist afaik von der Beliebtheit der Hardware und des gewählten Benchmark abhängig.


----------



## Ecle (15. Mai 2008)

bArrA schrieb:


> Also ich werd jetzt auf jeden mal den Pc meines Bekannten unter die Lupe nehmen, halt das ganze für flunkerei aber ok...wunder gibt es immer wieder ^^
> @Ecle ja um pkte zu bekomen ist es mit älterer hardware leichter aber nicht so spannend ^^.



Nicht so spannend? Ich finde es richtig öde wenn ich nicht einen Punkt bekommen. Da hät ich mich ja garnicht anmelden brauchen, wenn ich sowieso keine Chance hab. Meinem Team kann ich auch nicht helfen 
Naja mal sehn ob ich mit meinem 3000+ noch was rausholen kann...


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2008)

Chancen hast du immer,es ist halt nur die Frage wo deine Schmerzgrenze liegt.
Ich hab meine Punkte auch mit relativ aktueller Hardware bekommen.
Allerdings war das auch hart an der Grenze des machbaren.(Zumindest mit den Mittel die mir zur Verfügung stehen)


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Nicht so spannend? Ich finde es richtig öde wenn ich nicht einen Punkt bekommen. Da hät ich mich ja garnicht anmelden brauchen, wenn ich sowieso keine Chance hab. Meinem Team kann ich auch nicht helfen
> Naja mal sehn ob ich mit meinem 3000+ noch was rausholen kann...




 nicht gleich entmutigen lassen das ist einfach so   


beim 8400 ist 4,0 Ghz ja schon fast standart da must du einen haben der darüber weit hinaus geht   das ist mit meinen Beiden GTX karten auch nicht anders einzelt habe ich keine sonne und im SLI kratze ich die letzen punkte grade so weg !  das heißt da brauch nur jemand kommen der ein paar fps  mehr macht damit und schwub sind sie wieder weg .
aber das macht ja grade den reiz dabei aus, ist halt ein wettbewerb  und ein paar sec oder fps findet man immer noch in seinem Aparat!


Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Nicht so spannend? Ich finde es richtig öde wenn ich nicht einen Punkt bekommen. Da hät ich mich ja garnicht anmelden brauchen, wenn ich sowieso keine Chance hab. Meinem Team kann ich auch nicht helfen
> Naja mal sehn ob ich mit meinem 3000+ noch was rausholen kann...



Geht mir doch beim 3DMark06 mit meinem AMD genauso  Aber bald kommt Intel dann wirds besser 

mfg


----------



## darkniz (15. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Geht mir doch beim 3DMark06 mit meinem AMD genauso  Aber bald kommt Intel dann wirds besser
> 
> mfg


 
Ich hatte auch Probleme, mit meinem AMD Prozessor wenigstens in die Punktewertung beim 3DMark und AM3 zu kommen. Zum Glück gibt es nicht so viele Ergebnisse für die x1900 XT 256 MB.


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2008)

Jo  Habe mir gerade im Forum einen E4300 gekauft, mit dem ich meine ersten DICE Gehversuche starten werde. Danach erst die 2 AMDs. Als Mainboard habe ich mir das ASUS Strike Extreme II mit 790i Ultra ausgesucht 

Habe nebenbei gestern Abend noch mit einer 7800GO (Laptop) gebencht und noch mal 5pkt und 2 Pokale geholt 

mfg


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

tja ich habe hier noch nen schönen x2 4200 + rum  liegen bin aber zu faul da noch mal ein system draus zu bauen  ausdem habe ich hier nur noch einen 1024 riegel DDR1 liegen !  naja und meine Wakü muß ich auch mal wieder zu sammen bauen  menno soviel arbeit!


mein E2140 hat heute noch  1,6 punkte gemacht und nen award 


@Der 8auer  
ein 790 I! na das wird gehen.......... ich hoffe du hast mit Asus mehr glück als andere !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## crooper (15. Mai 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher noch garkeine Punkte bekommen
> Dachte mit meinem neuen System lohnt es sich jetzt mitzumachen, aber nein 0Punkte überall
> Warscheinlich ist es doch besser alte Hardware zu nehmen. Da hat man mehr Chancen im Hardware Rank.
> Wann bekommt man denn Punkte?
> ...



Punkte im Hardware Rank gibt es für die ersten 20. Je mehr Ergebnisse  hochgeladen wurden (der gleichen CPU/Graka) desto höher die Punkte.

Die Formeln kannst du dir im Link genauer betrachten:

hwbot.org - 'What are hwboints?'

Gruß crooper


----------



## devon (15. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jo  Habe mir gerade im Forum einen E4300 gekauft, mit dem ich meine ersten DICE Gehversuche starten werde. Danach erst die 2 AMDs. Als Mainboard habe ich mir das ASUS Strike Extreme II mit 790i Ultra ausgesucht
> 
> Habe nebenbei gestern Abend noch mit einer 7800GO (Laptop) gebencht und noch mal 5pkt und 2 Pokale geholt
> 
> mfg




Naja das Striker II Extreme is bei übertakten eher schlecht als Recht ich hab dess und mit es hat Erhebliche Übertaktungs Probleme.


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2008)

@der8auer:
da hätte ich lieber zum xfx 790 gegriffen. das s2e hat wirklich keine Figur gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2008)

Okay wenn ihr euch da so einig seid  Habs ja noch nicht bestellt. Dann werde ich eher zum XFX greifen (ist auch noch billiger  ). 

thx & mfg 

der8auer


----------



## Oliver (16. Mai 2008)

Ende Juni geht's bei mir richtig los


----------



## GUschorschi (16. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Okay wenn ihr euch da so einig seid  Habs ja noch nicht bestellt. Dann werde ich eher zum XFX greifen (ist auch noch billiger  ).
> 
> thx & mfg
> 
> der8auer


 
ich hab seit letzter woche das evga 790i sli ultra und kann mich ... bis jetzt noch nicht beschweren ......
hab aber noch einige probleme: der 2000er ram (ocz platinum 9-8-8-28 bei 1,85V) macht mit ach und krach nur die 1800mhz mit. und wie ich die lüfter bei beiden 9800gtx auf dauerhafte 100% bringe weiß ich auch noch nicht. mit dem rivatuner gehts jedenfalls nicht.
bei den ersten testläufen bin ich nicht über 19500 pkt beim 3dm06 gekommen .......
vielleicht weiß ja jemand rat.



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ende Juni geht's bei mir richtig los


nähere infos?


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2008)

Den Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% zu stellen ist so eine Sache. Ich hatte gelöst, indem ich ein Profil mit 100% Stärke angelegt habe, und dieses per RivaTuner-Launcher Eintrag auf die Tasten alt+X gelegt habe, dann darfste in den benches durchgehend auf Alt+X drücken, sonst schaltet die Karte oberhalb von 60°C runter  Ist und bleibt ein Bug diese Karte, aber unter Dice hat sie sich bei uns ja mit 21,3k super geschlagen. Werde da wenn wieder Zeit ist nochmal nachlegen, die war noch nicht am Ende


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> ich hab seit letzter woche das evga 790i sli ultra und kann mich ... bis jetzt noch nicht beschweren ......
> hab aber noch einige probleme: der 2000er ram (ocz platinum 9-8-8-28 bei 1,85V) macht mit ach und krach nur die 1800mhz mit. und wie ich die lüfter bei beiden 9800gtx auf dauerhafte 100% bringe weiß ich auch noch nicht. mit dem rivatuner gehts jedenfalls nicht.
> bei den ersten testläufen bin ich nicht über 19500 pkt beim 3dm06 gekommen .......
> vielleicht weiß ja jemand rat.
> ...




also die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100 % bekommst du auch mit dem Evega tool pecision 1.02  naja die Tackteinstellung ist ein wenig gewöhnugsbedürftig aber wenn es läuft zeigt es dir in 3 D anwendungen alle darten links oben an !

gruß Aerron


----------



## GUschorschi (16. Mai 2008)

@mczonk
bei einer einzelnen karte war das mit dem lüfter kein problem.
werd deinem tipp mal nachgehen. hoffe, ich kapier, wie das geht.
p.s.: ich hatte mit einer einzelnen karte unter lukü und dem e8500 knapp über 17k ..... das kann sich auch sehen lassen ...... mit ohne quad meine ich.

@aerron
habe gelesen, dass das tool bei sli nicht funktioniert .........

edit:
@mczonk: irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem rivatuner nicht ...... immer wenn ich alt+x drücke wechselt der zur fan-einstellung im rivatuner und der 3dm06 bricht ab

hab aber auch so erstmal die 20k geknackt .......... juhuuuuuuuu ............ über 20k ist wie ne penisverlängerung .......... jetzt versteh ich, was die bench-kritiker immer mit "schwanzvergleich" meinen ............. also ich hab jetzt (mal kurz) den größten .............. von allen!


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> @mczonk
> bei einer einzelnen karte war das mit dem lüfter kein problem.
> werd deinem tipp mal nachgehen. hoffe, ich kapier, wie das geht.
> p.s.: ich hatte mit einer einzelnen karte unter lukü und dem e8500 knapp über 17k ..... das kann sich auch sehen lassen ...... mit ohne quad meine ich.
> ...





Also bei meinem SLI läuft das  es steuert auch beide lüfter an !

gruß Aerron


----------



## GUschorschi (16. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Also bei meinem SLI läuft das es steuert auch beide lüfter an !
> 
> gruß Aerron


 
okay, ich werds versuchen


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

tja Also eigenlich wollte ich meine GF 7200 GS 64 MB Pci e  als beigabe für ein Mainbord Verkaufen aber ich glaube ich stelle sie mir ins Regal das ding läst sich derbe übertackten und hat mir grade (bis Jetzt ) drei Awards und 4.8 punkte gebracht  zwei Benches sind noch nicht bewertet aber nach der statistik sind sie ganz oben ! 

ich danke Asus für diese feine stück Technik ! (10.2 Punkte 5 mal awards)


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Oliver (16. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> nähere infos?



Wenn das aktuelle Heft fertig ist, hab ich etwas Luft zum Benchen, die mir im Moment fehlt. Werde dann alles, was unter meine Kühler passt mitnehmen, modden und benchen. Es darf nur nichts kaputt gehen


----------



## darkniz (16. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn das aktuelle Heft fertig ist, hab ich etwas Luft zum Benchen, die mir im Moment fehlt. Werde dann alles, was unter meine Kühler passt mitnehmen, modden und benchen. Es darf nur nichts kaputt gehen


 
Das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend.


----------



## Aerron (17. Mai 2008)

So ich habe mein AMD x2 4200+ Toledo auf dem tisch  hwbot 1 rang liegt bei 3,5 ghz cpu z  mal schauen wie weit ich mit dem hier komme  bei 3,08 ghz war ich schon mal  naja ich habe ne urst alte festplatte drann und mir paar ram zu sammen gewürfelt mal schauen was sich benchen läst !


gruß Aerron


----------



## bArrA (17. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> So ich habe mein AMD x2 4200+ Toledo auf dem tisch  hwbot 1 rang liegt bei 3,5 ghz cpu z  mal schauen wie weit ich mit dem hier komme  bei 3,08 ghz war ich schon mal  naja ich habe ne urst alte festplatte drann und mir paar ram zu sammen gewürfelt mal schauen was sich benchen läst !
> 
> 
> gruß Aerron


Hui ich bekomm konkurenz im 4200+^^, die 3,5ghz sin natürlich nich meine, aber meiner macht leider bei 3045mhz zu, nja ma schaun vllt erhöh ich die spannung ma noch n bisschen. Dann zeig ma was deiner so drauf hat ^^


----------



## Aerron (17. Mai 2008)

bArrA schrieb:


> Hui ich bekomm konkurenz im 4200+^^, die 3,5ghz sin natürlich nich meine, aber meiner macht leider bei 3045mhz zu, nja ma schaun vllt erhöh ich die spannung ma noch n bisschen. Dann zeig ma was deiner so drauf hat ^^




ja bei 3113.5 war schluß bei  3,2 gb nur noch bluscreen ich denke mal das lang auch an dieser elend alten ide festplatte im bench war die cpu mit 1024 MB  schneller als mit 1536 MB 
 also viele ergebnisse habe ich nicht bekommen  aber für ein paar punkte hat es gereicht ! 


gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2008)

Jo mit mehr Spannung und besserer Kühlung geht da bestimmt noch was oder gibt dein Board nicht mehr VCore?


----------



## Aerron (17. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jo mit mehr Spannung und besserer Kühlung geht da bestimmt noch was oder gibt dein Board nicht mehr VCore?




naja vorcor geht nur bis 1,4 Volt den rest muste ich über extra voltage holen den nV chip habe ich auf 1,65 volt laufen lassen und die rams bei 2,65 volt alles  nicht mehr im grünen bereich 
 also  ich bin zu fireden  mit 2,3 Punkten 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (17. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> okay, ich werds versuchen





Also ich habe gerade beide Karten auf dem Bord  das Evega Tool zeigt mir beide GPU temps an und steuert auch beide  Lüfter nur sind die Tacktzahlen etwas schwierrig einzu stellen ein tucken zu viel am Regler und du übersprings ganze 10 er oder du bewegst ihn nur ein bisschen und nix verändert sich  


@ All jemand schon auf ner 88 GTX die spannug im bios verändert  ich dachte so an 0,1 volt oder fliegt mir die karte gleich um die ohren ??

edit:

also ich habe den Volt Mode per Bios ubdate gemacht bei meinen Karten das bring nichts  also doch zum Lötkolben greifen grübel  (also er wenn ich nen ersatz für 100 euro bekomme )!


gruß Aerron


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (19. Mai 2008)

wenn ich jetzt angenommen meine ergebniss bei irgend einem ranking verbessere, also in meinem fall jetzt, beim 3dmark 06 hw-ranking,  von platz 2 auf 1 mit meiner schönen 5950er ultra, soll man dan einen neuen "score submiten"^^, oder den eintrag editiern`? oder wie?


----------



## GUschorschi (19. Mai 2008)

einen neuen eintrag machen! ..... wenn dir der alte dann keine punkte mehr bringt, kannst du ihn löschen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (19. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> einen neuen eintrag machen! ..... wenn dir der alte dann keine punkte mehr bringt, kannst du ihn löschen.


 auch wenns genau mit der selben hw ist? also im selben ranking, dan würde ich ja jetzt zum beispiel platz 1 und 3 belegen, oder nicht?

da könnte man ja einfach alle plätzte belegen(falls möglich) um an mehr punkte zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## Aerron (19. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich so schaue zählt nur das beste ergebnis in einer Kategorie 


@ All 

noch gute 20 punkte und wir sind auf  Platz 36 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (19. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön leute  Habe gestern auch noch mal 5 Punkte für meine 7800GO benches bekommen. Habe noch Ergebnisse von einer Geforce4 488GO, welche aber nicht beim Hwbot gelistet ist. Hoffe mal dass sich das bald ändert und ich dort auch noch Punkte bekommen kann 

mfg


----------



## darkniz (19. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe noch Ergebnisse von einer Geforce4 488GO, welche aber nicht beim Hwbot gelistet ist. Hoffe mal dass sich das bald ändert und ich dort auch noch Punkte bekommen kann


 
Hast du es der Hwbot Crew gemeldet, damit die Grafikkarte eingetragen wird? 

Da die Grafikkarte noch nicht vorhanden ist, bist du in jedem Benchmark Platz 1 und erhälts 2 Punkte und einen Goldpokal.


----------



## Aerron (19. Mai 2008)

also ich habe da mal ne frage  


meine GF 7200 GS ist genau bezeichnet als  7300 SE/7200GS


jetzt habe ich bei einem ergebnis weil ich die  7200Gs nicht gleich gefunden habe sie als 7300 Se eingetragen und auch punkte bekommen aber es handelt sich ja schließlich um ein und die selbe karte ? jetzt könnte ich ja theoretisch alle benches  nocmal als 7300 se laufen lassen !"

ist das legitim ?

gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (19. Mai 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Hast du es der Hwbot Crew gemeldet, damit die Grafikkarte eingetragen wird?
> 
> Da die Grafikkarte noch nicht vorhanden ist, bist du in jedem Benchmark Platz 1 und erhälts 2 Punkte und einen Goldpokal.


 
Joa, habs im Forum angefragt 

Edit: Nice, das gibt dann 6pkt für mich 

@ Aerron: kannst du mal einen GPU-Z screenshot machen?


----------



## Aerron (19. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Joa, habs im Forum angefragt
> 
> @ Aerron: kannst du mal einen GPU-Z screenshot machen?





hier auf dem Screenshot sieht man die Gpu 

gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (19. Mai 2008)

Das ist wirklich eine schwierige Frage... Am besten du fragst im Hwbot forum noch mal nach. 

Edit: darkniz hat recht 

mfg


----------



## darkniz (19. Mai 2008)

Die 7200 gs hat den G72 Chip und die 7300 SE hat den G72 SE Chip. Somit ist deine Grafikkarte nur bei der 7200 gs einzutragen.


----------



## Aerron (19. Mai 2008)

so ich habe grade unter die haube geschaut es ist eine G72 SE A-N3-A chip


die Forceware Installiert aber den GF7200gs Treiber     und nach Hwbot müste die 7300 SE 128 Mb GDR ram haben !


naja vieleicht hat Asus den chip beschnitten  ! 


also ich lasse das jetzt so wie es ist und wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert dann werden meine ergebnisse eh gelöscht 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (19. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> so ich habe grade unter die haube geschaut es ist eine G72 SE A-N3-A chip
> 
> 
> die Forceware Installiert aber den GF7200gs Treiber und nach Hwbot müste die 7300 SE 128 Mb GDR ram haben !
> ...


 
GPU-Z zeigt, dass du einen G72 Chip (Geforce 7200gs) hast, also kann sich keiner Beschwerden, denn keiner kann auf deinen Chip schauen .

Edit: Bei dem 3DMark 05 und 06 hast du zweimal  CPU-z mit der CPU geöffnet, statt einmal CPU und einmal Memory.


----------



## Aerron (20. Mai 2008)

Jaha also noch mal respeckt  da haben ja einigen noch richtig Holz nach gelegt !

Platz 36 


@ Mr House  nicht schlecht gleich erstmal mit 5,6 points los gelegt   ! glückwunsch 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

:O Was PCGH_Carsten schon wieder alles gebencht/geaddet hat.  Sehr schön, weiter so


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (20. Mai 2008)

gratulation carsten


----------



## darkniz (21. Mai 2008)

Gestern habe ich zwei Aquamark-Ergebnisse gemeldet, da kein GPU-Z oder Rivatuner mit auf dem Screenshot war und so nicht ersichtlich war, welche Grafikkarte verwendet wurde. Aber ein Moderator hat es sich angesehen und hat es stehen lassen. 

Vor 2 Wochen haben sie mir wegen fehlendem GPU-Z meine ganzen Ergebnisse gelöscht. Hab ich irgendetwas übersehen oder warum werden diese Ergebnisse nicht gelöscht?

- 1. Ergebnis
- 2. Ergebnis
- mein Ergebnis


----------



## McZonk (21. Mai 2008)

Nein, da war bei deinem Ergebnis wohl ein "genauerer" Mod am Werk, als bei deinen gemeldeten Ergebnissen. Trag das doch so mal ins HWBot Forum, oder schreib direkt einen Mod an?


----------



## darkniz (21. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nein, da war bei deinem Ergebnis wohl ein "genauerer" Mod am Werk, als bei deinen gemeldeten Ergebnissen. Trag das doch so mal ins HWBot Forum, oder schreib direkt einen Mod an?


 
Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe gerade dem Moderator, der meine Ergebnisse geblockt hatte, eine Nachricht geschickt. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2008)

Ich musste gerade die Nutzungsbedingungen beim Hwbot aktzeptieren... Weiß jemand was verändert wurde?


----------



## McZonk (22. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade die Nutzungsbedingungen beim Hwbot aktzeptieren... Weiß jemand was verändert wurde?



Me2 - Habs auch vollkommen blind bestätigt


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Me2 - Habs auch vollkommen blind bestätigt



ja ich auch..

aber sind gerade nur bei mir alle auf platz null, oder ist das bei euch auch so?
uns unser team ist auf einmal auch nicht in der wertung (siehe meine sig)^^


----------



## McZonk (22. Mai 2008)

Solang du den neuen AGBs nicht zugestimmt hast, wirst du auch nicht geranked. Hast du zugestimmt, musst du dich noch bis zum nächsten Rank-Update gedulden


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Solang du den neuen AGBs nicht zugestimmt hast, wirst du auch nicht geranked. Hast du zugestimmt, musst du dich noch bis zum nächsten Rank-Update gedulden




ahh... ja, dan muss ich noch etwas warten

EDIT: ich bin noch immer auf platz 0 ?!


----------



## darkniz (23. Mai 2008)

Gute Arbeit 


Wir haben *Platz 34* erreicht. 


Noch 11 Punkte bis Platz 33.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hab gerade die Bestellung für nen E7200 und ein 2GB Kit Aeneon XTune 1066 (34 dank Atelco Gutschein ) abgeschickt.
Dann mal auf zu Platz 33.
Edit:
Platz 32


----------



## darkniz (24. Mai 2008)

Platz 33 erreicht


----------



## StellaNor (24. Mai 2008)

w0000000t - großartig Jungs, ich bin stolz darauf bei Euch mitmischen zu dürfen. Was wir in den letzten Wochen erreicht haben, ist schier unglaublich


----------



## GUschorschi (24. Mai 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> w0000000t - großartig Jungs, ich bin stolz darauf bei Euch mitmischen zu dürfen. Was wir in den letzten Wochen erreicht haben, ist schier unglaublich


 
ich schließe mich an


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> :O Was PCGH_Carsten schon wieder alles gebencht/geaddet hat.  Sehr schön, weiter so



Jetzt hab ich aber nur noch ein paar alte Matroxen - und selbst auf der G400 MAX dauerte Aquamark gestern über eine Stunde. Dann ist Schluss mit Punkten.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2008)

Schade... Dafür hast du aber ordentlich viele Pokale abgeräumt und hast von den Punkten her sogar schon Oli überholt


----------



## Aerron (28. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber nur noch ein paar alte Matroxen - und selbst auf der G400 MAX dauerte Aquamark gestern über eine Stunde. Dann ist Schluss mit Punkten.





Stimmt  Aquamark  in Spielfilm länge ist nicht sehr spannend !




Nächste woche kommt mein Quad den gehts weiter 
  wollte letzte woche  einen E 8300 besorgen hat, leider nicht hin gehauen ! 

Also Vista zum benchen ist ja wohl das letzte  futuremark 01 ,03, machen mal Glatt 10000 punkte weniger ! und wat stabiel das ganze  jetzt bekomme ich endlich  meinen Ram auf 600 Mhz und hab mit  Vista nur  blaupausen !


gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (28. Mai 2008)

Mhh beim 3DMark03 habe ich unter Vista mehr Punkte als unter XP. Das mit 3DMark01 kann ich aber bestätigen. Aquamark geht leider auch nicht unter Vista64. Dafür ist Vista bei wPrime32M um ca. 1-2s schneller und wPrime1024 unter Umständen sogar Minuten.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Mai 2008)

so mit meinem xp 2400+ habe ich jetzt alle mögliche punkte herausgeholt, die drin warn jetzt kommt noch der 1800+ an die reihen, und dann kommt mein sockel A board wieder in den kasten

... dan gehts meinem fön an den kragen vorrausgesetzt ich hab dan mein asrock board samt pentium dualcore schon


----------



## Aerron (31. Mai 2008)

Yes exsess .....mein Q6700  ist da !


und ich habe dieses We keine zeit zum Benchen  


naja erstmal Windoof neu auf setzen  


gruß Aerron


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (31. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Yes exsess .....mein Q6700  ist da !
> 
> 
> und ich habe dieses We keine zeit zum Benchen
> ...



jaja, ich freu mich auch schon auf mein nettes asrock board, dan gehts den agp karten auf den kragen


----------



## Kone (1. Juni 2008)

also habn problem bezüglich der kompatibilität von einigen in hwbot benutzten benchmarks...
also bin jetz auch in der hwbot community von pcghx
vielleicht bekomm ich ja hier ne hilfe ....


1. aquamark stürzt bei mir immer ab kurz bevor die bewertung kommen sollte hatte das problem schonmal da hab ich irgend ne dll vom 3dmark genommen und da eingefügt und dann gings auch ...
und jetz nach dem ich windows neu installiert habe fehlt mir die dll datei

so das problem scheint wohl mit ati 3xxx grakas zusammen zu hängen hab eine Club 3D HD 3850 oc edition @ default 



2. 3dmark 03 geht auch nich aber da komm ich nichma zum hauptfenster wo man die benchmarks für cpu , graka und sound auswählen kann...
also der 3dmark 03 freezed immer beim splashscreene und geht dann halt nich mehr weiter also da hab ich jetz keinen lösungs ansatz ... also ich weiss ihn nichmehr aber da musst ich auch irgendwas machen ...

3. kann es sein dass bei euch beim superpi 32m auch die validation nich klappt 
hab checksum sowie die zeit genau so eingetragen wies im superpi steht aber nach bestätigen kommt dann sowas wie "checksum bad " oder sowas in der art 
hab mein screen ma mit angehängt das was da steht geb ich auch ein aber geht net ...

achso c1e ist aktiviert deswegen die niedrige clock eigentlich läuft er unter multiplikator 9 aber im idle mit 6 is also normal
könnts ja ma probieren obs bei euch funzt

bin dankba rfür jede hilfe , und danke im vorraus

MfG
Kone

*am ende noch mein hardwareprofile

core 2 e8400 @3,6ghz (watercooled)
gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
2048 mbram adata vitesta+ extreme @800mhz 
club 3d hd 3850 oc edition gpu @720   mem@900 (default values) 
alles auf neuestem treibe stand 
sp3 sowie frameworks 3,5
*


----------



## Captain Future (1. Juni 2008)

AM3:  einfach mal nach direcpll.dll googlen und Aquamark Hotfix (oder die Datei ausm Anhang nehmen, wenn du mir vertraust).

3DM03-06 (sind alle betroffen): Den Sysinfo-Hotfix von FM installieren oder die Marks mit "-nosysteminfo" ausführen:
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: 3DMark06: Startprozedur beschleunigen

Nachteil: Keine Info über das System wird eingeblendet - keine Ahnung, was HWbot.org dazu sagt.


----------



## Kone (1. Juni 2008)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 3DM03-06 (sind alle betroffen): Den Sysinfo-Hotfix von FM installieren oder die Marks mit "-nosysteminfo" ausführen:
> PCGH - Test/Benchmark: 3DMark06: Startprozedur beschleunigen
> 
> Nachteil: Keine Info über das System wird eingeblendet - keine Ahnung, was HWbot.org dazu sagt.



dank dir für die hilfe 

weiss ich auch nich aber glaube schon dass es zum prob werden könnte was sagen denn die andeen hwbot member ???
is das wichtig dass die systeminfo im 3dmark angezeigt wird da es bei mir mit info nur freezed wegen amd ati 3xxx serien prob
oder gibts da noch ne andere lösung?

MfG
Kone


----------



## u22 (1. Juni 2008)

Einfach CPU-Z mit CPU und RAM Einstellungen aufmachen, dazu GPU-Z
Dann gibts keine Probs. Es sei du bist in den Top 10. Aber das eher weniger.


Validation für Superpi brauchst net. Einfach den screen wie du angehängt hast mit hochladen bei HWbot.


Zum Benchen.

Mach C1E aus und den Skin weg, der frisst haufen Leistung.


----------



## Kone (1. Juni 2008)

u22 schrieb:


> Einfach CPU-Z mit CPU und RAM Einstellungen aufmachen, dazu GPU-Z
> Dann gibts keine Probs. Es sei du bist in den Top 10. Aber das eher weniger.
> 
> 
> ...




danke für die antwort werd ich so machen ...
achso c1e is immer an weil ich kein bock hab den rechner auszumachen wenn er einmal an is läuft er auch für ne woche ,
naja und die minimalen ressourcen die für den skin drauf gehen werd ich verkraften können , leistung is genug da ...mit nem athlon xp single müsst ich mir da schon mehr sorgen machen denk ich ...

egal danke for help 
MfG 
Kone


----------



## Aerron (1. Juni 2008)

Sowas da habe ich mich noch ran gesetzt und ein paar Ergebnisse gepostet aber scheinbar ist auf hwbot  Sonntags keiner da, denn es  wurde noch keines bewertet !

naja gut nen Q6700 bei 4,0 Ghz ist ja auch keinen Blumentopf wert , tja ich muß erstmal mein bord aus bauen damit ich meine Wakü drauf setzen kann

bei der hitze hier bekomme ich keinen Bench zu ende ausser 3D2001 

gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2008)

Geht mir nicht anders, ich warte bis es kühler ist 

Warte auch schon seit einem Tag, dass mein 3DMark06 Ergebnis geranked wird


----------



## darkniz (2. Juni 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Sowas da habe ich mich noch ran gesetzt und ein paar Ergebnisse gepostet aber scheinbar ist auf hwbot Sonntags keiner da, denn es wurde noch keines bewertet !


 


der8auer schrieb:


> Warte auch schon seit einem Tag, dass mein 3DMark06 Ergebnis geranked wird


 
Seit einigen Tagen werden die Ergebnisse und Ranglisten nur einmal am Tag aktualisiert, aber morgen Früh müssten eure Ergebnisse geranked sein.


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2008)

Jupp  Mein Ergebnis wurde geranked


----------



## Aerron (2. Juni 2008)

ja meine auch 
 gab schmale 2.2 punkte 

@ der8auer 

ups bei dir waren das ein paar mehr ,oder ?.............. 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Kone (3. Juni 2008)

halloo hallo sagt mal kann mir mal einer nen link posten zu nen hotfix für aquamark 3 , weil hab ne hd3850 und bekomm kein ergebnis auch wenn ich diese direcpll.ddll überschreibe ... und hotfixes find ich generell nur in graka treiber form (ccc 4,12) und das is wohl schon recht alt da ich den 8.4 verwende und nichmal glaube das der alte die karten überhaupt unterstützt 

also wär cool wenn das einer wüsste wo ich so einen hotfix finde und den ma posted oder verlinked...
noch is zeit wegen wärme aber dann wollt ich ma meine hw austesten bis ans maximum ...
dankeeee im vorraus 

MfG
Kone


----------



## u22 (3. Juni 2008)

Deine Grafikkarte agp?


----------



## Aerron (3. Juni 2008)

@ StellaNor

na hör mal  111.1 Punkte ? das kostet ne runde !°


gruß Aerron


----------



## StellaNor (3. Juni 2008)

aaargh - ich lösche mal eben 10 Punkte


----------



## Kone (4. Juni 2008)

u22 schrieb:


> Deine Grafikkarte agp?


 
ne isne pcix...
also aquamark geht leider net und 3dmark 03
startet erst garnet (splashscreen kommt und dann freezed der 03er )
aber mit task beenden is das erledigt ...

also hilfe ist erwünscht 
dangöö im vorraus

MfG
kone


----------



## u22 (4. Juni 2008)

beim 03er mal weniger Takt auf der CPU

beim AM3 halt die ddl ins AM3 Verzeichnis und ins Futuremark Verzeichnis: 

Windows -> System32 -> Futuremark -> MSC  die ersetzen


was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du wegen AM3, 64bit geht da nicht


----------



## Ecle (4. Juni 2008)

Hab endlich meine ersten Punkte gemacht.
0,8 Punkte mit einer Geforce 7050 PV xD
8. Platz im Hardware Raking.

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=121934&thumb=false


----------



## Aerron (4. Juni 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Hab endlich meine ersten Punkte gemacht.
> 0,8 Punkte mit einer Geforce 7050 PV xD
> 8. Platz im Hardware Raki
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Juni 2008)

*ACHTUNG, es ist ein Super Pi für Cheater im Umlauf!* 

hwbot.org - 'Fake SuperPi application spotted in the wild'

So kann man es unterscheiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ganz wichtig: Wird man mit dem Schei* erwischt, droht eine sofortige dauerhafte(!) hwbot-Sperre. Also bitte ganz genau darauf achten, das richtige Super Pi zu verwenden!!*


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2008)

Oh man, schon arm wenn man schon beim Benchmarken cheaten muss -.- 

@ Ecle: Good Job  Weiter so


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2008)

Beim Rankingupdate ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen. Deswegen fehlen alle SuperPi1M Pokale + Punkte. Am Problem wird bereits gearbeitet 

Nebenbei habe ich gestern noch ein bisschen gebencht 

74459pkt 3DMark03
16309pkt 3DMark06
192296pkt Aquamark
15.89s SuperPi1M E4300


----------



## Ecle (9. Juni 2008)

Kann man bei 3DMark06 eig GPU-Z auf dem Screen weglassen?
GPU-Z unterstützt anscheinend die 7050PV net. Kommt gleich ne Fehlermeldung wenn ich es öffnen will....


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2008)

Ja wenn du auch einen Compare-Link hast dürfte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Ecle (14. Juni 2008)

Hab noch'n Problem 
Hab grad mein Aquamark Ergebniss verbessert. Nur GPU und CPU Score werden nicht angezeigt wie kommt das? Ist das Ergebnis trotzdem gültig?


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2008)

Mhhh. Würde sagen ja, da das Ergebnis sich ja auf die Frames per Second bezieht oder? 

Vergiss aber nicht GPU-Z und CPU-Z auf den Screenshot mit zu platzieren 

Ist das bei dir immer so oder nur der eine Run?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2008)

So,die 1950Pro ist jetzt über den E7200 drüber,Superpi ist auch durch.Sind schöne Punkte und die erste Medalie bei rausgesprungen.
Was mich überrascht hat sind die Latenzen die der Xtune 8500 schafft.
Bis 900 sind 4-4-4-4 kein Problem,besonders bei Pi hat das was gebracht.


----------



## Ecle (15. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht dein e7200. Mein e8400 kommt nur auf 4,2Ghz.
Wie viel Spannung hast denn gebraucht?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2008)

Alles was mit dem DS3 möglich ist,also knapp über 1,5V.Wobei das mehr aus Bequemlichkeit war.
Ich denke das da eher der Prozessor als die Spannung begrenzt.
Ich werd die kühle Nacht noch mal was probieren,Wprime fehlt mir ja noch mit beiden C2D.


----------



## u22 (15. Juni 2008)

Mal zwei SPI 1M Ergebnisse vom Team Oberlausitz für das AF HWBot Team:

E7200@  DICE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E8500 @ Kokü
Board: Asus Commando
RAM: Cellshock 8000er 4-4-4-6 @ 578MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnisse gehören Dio. Habe ihm da mal meine RAMs geliehen. Kokü gehört uns beiden. Dice Pot ist auch meiner.


----------



## Ecle (15. Juni 2008)

Naja eigentlich isses bei den Intels meistens so das mehr Spannung auch sehr gut mit mehr Takt skaliert, im Gegensatz zu AMD wo mehr Spannung kaum was ausmacht...
Ich schaff jeden Falls die 4,2Ghz mit 1,4V, bisdahin hats sehr gut skaliert. Mehr Spannung werd ich erstmal nicht geben aber ich glaub mit 1,5V komm ich auch min. auf 4,5Ghz


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2008)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Treiber der bei ener 8800GT die besten Punkte beim 3Dmark bringt?
Meine Läuft jetzt mit 740/1800/1150 und ich bleib immer noch bei 24500 beim 05er hängen.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

Beim 05er habe ich auch so meine Pobleme. Bei meinem Setup läuft der E4300 @ 3550 MHz, 2x 8800GTS 512MB 780/1925/1070 stabil durch 3DMark 01,03 und 06. Aber der 05er will einfach nicht. Auch nicht mit niedrigeren Taktraten... Versteh ich einfach nicht.

Ich habe mit 169.44 Forceware die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## McZonk (17. Juni 2008)

Definiere mal "will nicht". Freeze, welcher Test, etc?


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

Es kommt immer zum Freeze im 2. Test mit den Glühwürmchen  Manchmal wird der Bildschirm direkt schwarz und er startet neu... Ich weiß, das sieht nach zu hoher Taktung aus aber wenns durch die anderen Benches durchläuft... Mit 3500 MHz, 750/1900/1050 will er auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## McZonk (17. Juni 2008)

Hast du nach dem Freeze mal 1-2min gewartet? Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, von meiner GTX. Das Bild freezed, nach 30s gehts dann mit totalem Bildmatsch weiter. Bei mir zumindest Grund zu hohe GPU Übertaktung.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

Oh, nö hatte immer nach ein paar Sekunden Reset gedrückt  werde ich mal probieren. Danke schon mal.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

Danke Chris 

Der erste Test lief ohne Probleme durch. Dann wurde beim laden des 2. Tests der Bildschirm schwarz, nach etwa 2 Minuten ging es auf einmal weiter und es lief auch durch 
hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2005 score


----------



## Oliver (17. Juni 2008)

Dann taktet sich die Karte selbstständig auf die Standardtaktraten und läuft weiter => riesiger Leistungsverlust. Versuch es mal mit einem niedrigeren GPU-Takt.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juni 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 169.44 Forceware die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.



Generell beim Benchen? Ist der schneller als die 17x?


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

Auch bei Spielen. Bei den 17x Treibern kam es bei mir beim Benchen häufiger zu Abstürtzen.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal den 169.21 ausprobiert,das ist der mit dem die highscores erreicht worden sind.
Hat leider auch nichts gebracht,

@der8auer
Ich hab mit einer einzelnen GT schon~24500pkt,wie kann es denn daß du mit 2 GTS nur ~22000 bekommst?Sovie können die 900mhz und der eine MB cache doch nicht ausmachen,oder?

BTW:
Wieviel Punkte mehr bringt eigentlich ein Quad gegenüber einem gleichgetaktetem Dualcore?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Kommt auf den Bench an. Beim 01er und 03er Sind Dual und Quads ziemlich gleichwertig. Beim 05er und 06er hingegen bringt ein quadcore erheblich mehr Punkte 

Doch denke schon dass das am Prozessor liegt  Habe außerdem nur mit 1024MiB RAM gebencht  Vielleicht auch ein Nachteil.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab keine Lust alles nochmal umzufrickeln,sonst würd ich mal den gegentest mit meinem E4300 machen.
Hast du mal mit einer einzelnen GTS gebencht?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Ja aber nur mit dem FX-74 und das kann man schlecht vergleichen  Wir können ja mal mit 3300 Mhz Prozessortakt und 700/1000 GPU Takt benchen (Shader Linked) Und dann die Ergebnisse vergleichen. Dann musst du auch nichts umbauen


----------



## StellaNor (18. Juni 2008)

Mein Signatur-Bild ist weg?!


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

@der8auer
Ja,können wir machen
@StellaNor
Nein,im Gegenteil.Du hast sogar 2
Zählen deine Punkte jetzt doppelt?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @der8auer
> Ja,können wir machen
> @StellaNor
> Nein,im Gegenteil.Du hast sogar 2


 

Dachte schon ich sehe doppelt  

Ich schmeiß eben meinen 2. PC an und benche  Dürfte in 15min wieder da sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

ja,ich muss auch wechseln.


----------



## StellaNor (18. Juni 2008)

Argh, F5 ist das Geheimnis ^^
Dankö


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

So fertig 

19488pkt.

Details siehst auf dem Screen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

Das Windows update funkt mir dazwischen,bei mir dauert es noch eben.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Jo viel Glück noch  Ich geh ins Bett. Schaus mir dann morgen an.

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

Ich würd behaupten bei dir stimmt was nicht.
ORB - Compare




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Jo  wir hatten 3300 Mhz CPU-Takt ausgemacht  Du hast 3600Mhz verwendet.

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

Autsch.
Ich lass nochmal durchlaufen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. Juni 2008)

So ich hab mal eine 7800 GT gemodded (1,52 Volt GPU und 2,16 Volt RAM) und hab mal in 3DMark01/02 und im Aquamark insgesamt 8,3 Punkte geholt. Morgen gebe ich der Karte mal 1,57 Volt ich hoffe da komme ich stabil im 01 und 03 auf 550-560MHz und im Aquamark auf 560-580 MHz GPU zudem will ich noch den 05er durchlaufen lassen, mal sehen was noch geht 
Meine 7900 GS (mit Voltmod: Benchstable ca. 690-700 MHz GPU und 960-1000 MHz RAM) wartet auch noch auf ein paar Benchmarkdurchläufe. Also da dürften noch ein paar Pünktchen kommen 
Leider fehlt mir noch eine pontentere CPU  die 4,0 GHz von meinen E8200 sind nicht das Wahre...

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2008)

ORB - Compare
Sieht schon anders aus.Trotzdem hätte ich nicht gedacht das ich mit der GT vor deiner GTS liege.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2008)

Jo  Liegt dann vielleicht doch am Prozessor + 1GB mehr RAM 

@ Rain_in_May: Sehr schön  Wie kühlst du die Karte?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. Juni 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> J
> @ Rain_in_May: Sehr schön  Wie kühlst du die Karte?



THX 
Die 7800GT ist mit normalen Standardkühler, der wird aber komischerweise nicht sehr warm und auf die 7900GS habe ich einen Accelero S1 gepappt und nen 12cm Lüfter drauf. Da kommt aber dann ein besserer Lüfter drauf (der derzeitige dreht 1300 RPM und der neue dreht dann 1700 RPM).

MFG

Edit:
Ich habe noch ein Board mit Onboardgrafik (S3 DeltaChrome) bei meinen Eltern und sogar schon gebencht, leider unterstützt GPU-Z die Onboard noch nicht  somit kann der Mod sie nicht hinzufügen und es gibt keine 10 Punkte fürs Team...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Juni 2008)

So ich hab mal die 7800 GT mit 1,57 V durch den Parcours gejagt. Das gute ist, die 1,57 Volt haben ein GPUTakt von 552 MHz 3DMark stable gemacht, das schlechte ist aber, die Karte produziert wie auch schon mit 1,52 Volt Fehler ab 560 MHz 
Höher scheint sie mit Lukü also nicht zu gehen. Das nochmalige anheben der RAM Spannung (von 2,13 auf 2,2 Volt) hat anstatt 630 MHz RAM jetzt 650 MHz und für AM3 sogar 670 MHz  gebracht. Das hat Aufgrund von meinen nur 4 GHz C2D aber nur für Verbesseungen im 03 und AM3 gereicht. Für 3D01 fehlt CPU power  und bei 3D05 bin ich knapp an den Punkten vorbei (21igster) gerauscht. Nichtsdesto trotz sind aus 8,3 Punkten jetzt 11,9 geworden  morgen wird nochmal der 3D05 gestartet, ich will wenigstens 20igster werden.

MFG


----------



## StellaNor (19. Juni 2008)

Cool, jeder Punkt zählt eben 
Solange die Fehler nicht zum Abbruch beim Benchen führt, ist es ja egal


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2008)

Ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich bei den 3D-Benchmarks mehr als die ersten Fünf Plätze zu sehen?
Bei den Prozessorbenchmarks werden ja die Top 100 angezeigt,da sieht man sofort ob es sich lohnt sich noch weiter anzustrengen.


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, geht das nicht :/


----------



## u22 (21. Juni 2008)

Doch geht 


Oben Links

Benchmarking -> benchmark result -> search


dort dann den Gewünschten Benchmark und CPU und/oder GPU auswählen und unten auf search klicken


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Juni 2008)

Ja,klappt.
Besten Dank.


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2008)

Hab eine kleine Frage.

Ich möcht gern demnächst was in HW-Bot einstellen und wollte daher wissen was ich beachten muss wenn ich einen Beweis-Screenshot beifüge.

Was musst da alles drauf? CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Benchmark mit Ergebniss und sonst noch was?

Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (3. Juli 2008)

HWBot bietet selbst "MusterScreenshots" an.

Der_8auer hat z.b. in seinem 3DMark HowTo diese Screenshots eingefügt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html

Was willst du denn Benchen?


----------



## u22 (3. Juli 2008)

Bei CPU-z muss CPU und RAM Settings zusehen sein. Bei 3D Benches zusätzlich noch GPU-Z.


Bei SPI zb muss der komplette RUN zu sehen sein.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

So, hab mich gerade angemeldet. Los geht's.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön 

Dann viel Erfolg


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Dann viel Erfolg



Vielen Dank. Naja der erste Tag ist eher total in die Hose gegangen. Nix ging so richtig. Für heut ist erstmal schluss.

Morgen auf ein neues.


----------



## dark1000 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Habe mir in den letzten Tagen bei ebay ein paar alte So 370 CPUs ersteigert um auch mal ein paar punkte einzuheimsen. Dann tuts nicht so weh, wenn sich die eine oder andere Komponente verabschiedet. 
Außerdem hatte ich bis gestern Abend noch keinerlei OC-Erfahrung, und dann wollte ich mich nicht gleich an was neues wagen (zumal ich den Eindruck habe, dass mit älterer Hardware eher Punkte zu holen sind).

Mein erster Versuch mit nem Celeron (Tualatin) 1,2 Ghz verlief leider noch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit, bin noch ne Ecke von den Punkterängen weg.
*klick mich* hwbot.org - dark1000's CPU-Z score

Leider war ich schon bei 1,71 V VCore und höher kann ich mit meinem Board nicht. Naja, vielleicht hab ich mit SuperPi mehr Glück oder mit meinen anderen Schätzen:

PIII 650 Mhz
PIII 800 Mhz
Celeron 1300 Mhz
und hoffentlich bald: PIII-S 1400 Mhz ^^

Der Rest vom System ist übrigens:
ASUS TUSL2-C
515 MB SDRAM PC133 (wird leider nur als 256er erkannt, muss ich mich demnächst mal drum kümmern)
250W Noname NT
Frost Coolers CPU-Kühler mit 80mm Lüfter
Geforce 2 GTS Pro bzw. Geforce 2 MX 400

Drückt mir mal die Daumen für die weiteren Versuche! 

Edit:
SuperPi 1M: Platz 15. -> 0,5 Punkte *STRIKE*


----------



## GUschorschi (18. Juli 2008)

sauber! glückwunsch zu deinem ersten halben punkt!

ich wünsche dir weitere maximale erfolge!


----------



## dark1000 (19. Juli 2008)

Nachtrag: der P III 650 scheint ein besonders guter zu sein. Rennt bei 961 Mhz und hat mir Platz 1 bei SuperPi 1M eingebracht.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2008)

Wie lange dauert das eigentlich bis die Leute bei hwbot mal einen Eintrag nachkontrolliert haben?

Irgendein Schlaumeier war so frei seine G33 onboard Ergebnisse in die X3100 Kategorie einzutragen. Klar das der fast das doppelte an 3DMarks (01) hat als der Zweite (Ich).

Der steht jetzt schon zwei Wochen da oben. Ich habe die Leute auch schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen, passiert ist aber trotzdem nix.


----------



## darkniz (20. Juli 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das eigentlich bis die Leute bei hwbot mal einen Eintrag nachkontrolliert haben?
> 
> Irgendein Schlaumeier war so frei seine G33 onboard Ergebnisse in die X3100 Kategorie einzutragen. Klar das der fast das doppelte an 3DMarks (01) hat als der Zweite (Ich).
> 
> Der steht jetzt schon zwei Wochen da oben. Ich habe die Leute auch schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen, passiert ist aber trotzdem nix.


 
Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert warum die gemeldeten Ergebnisse nicht geblockt werden und habe einen Moderator gefragt und er schrieb, dass die meisten Moderatoren im Urlaub sind und sich so die gemeldeten Ergebnisse häufen. Und die Ergebnisse werden nach den Punkten sortiert bearbeitet, d.h je weniger Punkte das gemeldete Ergebnis hat, desto länger wird es dauern bis es bearbeitet ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2008)

Ah. OK. Danke!

Das erklärt natürlich alles

Sind 10.000 Punkte im 3DMArk01 viel?


----------



## darkniz (20. Juli 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sind 10.000 Punkte im 3DMArk01 viel?


 
Mit Punkten meinte ich die Punkte, die hwbot für ein Ergebnis vergibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Mit Punkten meinte ich die Punkte, die hwbot für ein Ergebnis vergibt.



Das macht es nicht besser.


----------



## darkniz (20. Juli 2008)

Bei einem Ergebnis mit 2,4 Punkten warte ich schon einen Monat, das es bearbeitet wird. Aber in nächster Zeit müssten die Moderatoren wieder da sein.


----------



## z3r0 (21. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage:
Hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet bla bla...
Und am Ende heute von einem Freund eine Dragon 4000 (echt cooler Name wie ich finde^^), also eine Vodoo Banshee für PCI bekommen. Wollte morgen mal schauen ob ich die zum laufen bekomme.
Aber nun zur Frage, in der Hardwareliste gibt es die Vodoo Banshee nur als AGP Version, würd meine nun einzeln zählen oder gehört die am Ende einfach dazu?


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2008)

Bei solchen Fällen ist es am besten du fragst einfach im Hwbot forum nach. Eventuell wird dann die Karte neu aufgenommen


----------



## z3r0 (21. Juli 2008)

Ja das wär ne Idee nur stehe ich nun nach einem Tag testen und probieren vor einem Problem... Hab mir mal ne Partition mit XP erstellt und nen Dutzend Treiber getestet aber mit keinem wollt sich der 3Dmark01 instalieren oder der Auquamark starten lassen. Gibt es dafür keine funktionierenden XP Treiber und ich bräuchte W98 oder kennt ihr da zufällig welche?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube es immer noch nicht. Habe den Eintrag jetzt schon 2mal da reportet (erste Mal vor 2 Wochen) und es ist immer noch nichts passiert...
Hier

Ich weiß noch bei uns, als bei uns die Punkte alle gelöscht wurden, da ging es schnell. Und jetzt? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

Ja mittlerweile häuft sich die Anzahl der nicht überprüften Ergebnisse wieder...(-->aktuell 362)
Kurze Zeit nach Einführung des Moderation Tools funktionierte es hingegen wunderbar sodass meist nicht mal 10 Ergebnisse in der Liste ausstanden.

Da bleibt einem wohl nur abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

Geh mal auf 3DMark06 => Grafikkarte "GF 7400 Go".

Da müsste eigentlich ein Ergebnis von HigHTecHReDNecK (PC Apex) drin sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

Das Ergebnis hattest du ja bereits verlinkt 
Wenn man allerdings als Nicht-Mod(wie meine Wenigkeit) auf 3DMark06 oder einen anderen Benchmark geht bekommt man  nichts angezeigt, es sei denn es betrifft das Ergebnis eines Teammitglieds.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

Achso - schade. 

Ist verstehe es nicht, wie der überhaupt da reingekommen ist. Also bitte, den 06er mit 1280x*800* durchlaufenzulassen.
Ich wette, wenn man alle (älteren) Notebookgrafikkarten durchsucht sind 90% der 06er-Ergebnisse mit 1280x800 oder noch kleiner. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Achso - schade.
> 
> Ist verstehe es nicht, wie der überhaupt da reingekommen ist. Also bitte, den 06er mit 1280x*800* durchlaufenzulassen.
> Ich wette, wenn man alle (älteren) Notebookgrafikkarten durchsucht sind 90% der 06er-Ergebnisse mit 1280x800 oder noch kleiner.
> ...



Die Anzahl ist tatsächlich recht hoch - mir sind da auch schon ein ganz Teil Ergbnisse mit besagter Auflösung aufgefallen.
Nur wird ja kein Ergebnis bei HwBot direkt nach dem Upload überprüft sondern erst hinterher indirekt durch andere User oder evtl. auch Mods. Die Dunkelziffer an falschen Eintragungen ist dementsprechend wahrscheinlich sehr hoch ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

Ne, ich auch nicht. Aber es sind sicher auch Leute aus unserem dabei. Daher nicht so schlimm, wobei ich glaube, dass es doch mehr in anderen Teams sind als bei uns. Naja, egal. Ich habe besseres zu tun als alle 06er-Ergebnisse zu filtern. 

Gruß,
André

/edit: Die von mir neu erworbene 8600GT/512 ist bei HWbot gar nicht so oft vertreten und sollte eigentlich von mir in die Top 5 (3DMark06) zu bringen sein. Das heißt: Es gibt Punkte!


----------



## darkniz (25. Juli 2008)

Bei wPrime gibt es auch sehr viele Ergebnisse mit der falschen Version.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich noch ein paar Kniffe und Tricks für den Aquamark?
Ich kann mich auf den Kopf stellen und Samba Tanzen,ich komm zum verrecken nicht über 214k Punkte.
Da sind einige im HWbot die haben mit einem E8400 auf demselben Takt wie mein E7200 und einer gleichgtekteten 8800GT fast 50k mehr.
Das kann doch nicht nur am Cache liegen,oder?


----------



## GUschorschi (21. August 2008)

@schnitzel

meiner erfahrung nach spielt der ram-takt ne große rolle. nicht der von der graka, sondern der vom arbeitsspeicher. damit kann man noch ziemlich was rausholen.
auch ein hoher fsb /mit eventuell kleinerem multi) kann sich ganz gut auswirken.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. August 2008)

FSB läuft auf 470,mit dem nächstkleineren Multi komm ich an die 500 aber das macht der E7200 zumindest auf Luft nicht mit.
Der Ram ist auch auf Anschlag mit 1100 Mhz bei 5-5-5-5.
Sieht so aus als ob ich mich damit abfinden muß.
Komisch find ich das trotzdem.


----------



## Kovsk (21. August 2008)

Das Problem sind die 3MB L2 gegen die 6MG 

Das macht ne ganze Menge aus. Z.B. 1m nen gut getweakter 1m Run mit nem E72 schafft evtl unter 51k PP. Mit nem E8x und guten tweaks kommt man sogar bis auf 44,3k PP.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. August 2008)

Irgendwie versteh ich den letzten Satz nicht.

1m =Superpi1m? dann kann ich mit den 51 und 44,3 nichts anfangen
Oder Futuremark 01?Dann schafft der 72er mehr als der 8er?

Kann irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt.

Aber ich glaube ich weiß:

"44,3k PP"

44,3 Tausendnachkommastellen (k = kilo) pro Sekunde.
Würde erklären, warum weniger besser ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Kovsk (21. August 2008)

Net ganz richtig^^

PP ist Performance Product. Das errechnet man mit Zeit in Sec x MHz.

Dann kommt eine Zahl zwischen 44000 und naja man kan auch extreme schlecht sein  Um so niedringer das ganze ist, um so schneller ist man.
Die 72er kommen halt in 1m einfach net an die E8er ran.

Als Bsp mal was von mir, PP liegt bei diesem Score bei 46276,5798.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


by Kovsk

Und hier nun gleiche CPU, mehr MHz und ne schlechtere Zeit... also ein höheres PP, in dem Fall 46435,9189




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


by mickeymouse

P.S: Bitte sagt bei meinem Run nix zum Windows... uns hats die 2D Platte zerschossen, und das war das einzige was noch auf die schnelle laufbereit war


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. August 2008)

Aha, wieder was gelernt. 

Aber ist ja auch egal - der E72er ist einfach (darin) langsamer. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Kovsk (21. August 2008)

Man lernt nie aus 



> Aber ist ja auch egal - der E72er ist einfach (darin) langsamer.



Genau das ist der Punkt


----------



## Schnitzel (21. August 2008)

Ich schaffe 11,33 sek bei 4522 Mhz
Ich lieg also bei 51234,26 ,mit deinem DDR3 Speicher wärs vielleicht auch knapp unter 50000.
Und das alleine soll 40-50k Punkte im Aquamark ausmachen?


----------



## Kovsk (21. August 2008)

DDR3 bringt in 1m net soooo viel. In 32m und AM3, bringt AM3 hingegen ne Menge


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

So...

E2180@3,68GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte mit besseren Latenzen die 17 Sekunden brechen können - mir gings an dem Tag aber vorrangig um eine hohe CPU-Z-Valid.  _(3810MHz ist am Ende gewordn)_

Dann rechne ich mal euer lustiges PP aus: *62746,5976* 

Jetzt schäme ich mich aber mal ordentlich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Schnitzel (1. September 2008)

Unter Luft?
Respekt.
1,616 Volt sind aber mal heftig!
Die Temps willst du uns nicht zufällig mitteilen?

Der wär vielleicht noch was für eure Benchsessions,
für den Fall das die anderen Prozzis nichts bringen.
Das tut wenigstens nicht so weh wenn man den zerschießt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Ähm, ich hab dem Ding auch schon 1,7V reingetickt.  
War ein Zalman 9700LED@12V und noch ein paar frei positionierte 120er (auch @12V).
Die Temperaturen waren eigentlich gar nicht so hoch - aber es war halt laut. 

Joa, also "egal" ist mir der E2180 jetzt zwar nicht, aber wenn er kaputt geht: Ich wollte eh ein Q9550 haben. 

Soll ich den noch schleifen? Eigentlich ist das doch egal, oder? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Schnitzel (1. September 2008)

Das ändert imho höchstens ein bisschen was an der Temperatur,aber nicht am OC-Ergebnis.
Es sei denn er ist extrem krumm.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Nö - also da war mein E6420 krummer. 

Ich lass' es auch sein - die Garantie ist mir (obwohls hier das PCGH*X*-Forum ist) doch ganz wichtig. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2008)

Die Garantie ist doch durchs OCen sowieso weg?! XD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ja..aber wir wissen ja wie das ist, ne?! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2008)

Jo schon  Wenn der durch ist, erst noch mal über Garantie versuchen


----------



## Aerron (3. September 2008)

Habe heute morgen Meinen Core 2 8600 ausgepackt na das ist ja ein  Teil !!!  zumal ich damit nen FSB von 525 Mhz hinbekomme  nur was mich wundert das der so mächtig Warm wird  im Standart habe zwei mal den Kühler runter gehabt  und geschaut

26 Punkte und PLatz 4 In Der hall of Fame Im  AQ Mark  

Bis die Tage


----------



## bArrA (9. September 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen Meinen Core 2 8600 ausgepackt na das ist ja ein  Teil !!!  zumal ich damit nen FSB von 525 Mhz hinbekomme  nur was mich wundert das der so mächtig Warm wird  im Standart habe zwei mal den Kühler runter gehabt  und geschaut
> 
> 26 Punkte und PLatz 4 In Der hall of Fame Im  AQ Mark
> 
> Bis die Tage


Sehr nice!
Demnächst werd ich nachlanger zeit auch ma wieder benchen mit einem "neuen" PC ^^ nja eher neuer gebrauchter Pc meiner mutter, mit einem P4@3,2Ghz und ner Radeon 9800Pro ma schaun was da geht.
Leider geht mit meinem eigen nich mehr viel ..hab nur bemerkt das ich ihn toll untervolten kann aber selbst mit 1,6V bekomm ich kein stabilen 3,0Ghz takt hin.


----------



## Potman (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin neu bei HWbot. Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Ergebinisse hochgeladen. Ich hab für ein paar Results Punkte bekommen aber auch für ein paar nicht. Jetzt frage ich mich wofür bekommt man eigentlich Punkte??? Ich hab zb. ein 3DMark06 Ergebins von ner 8600GTS mit ca. 7200Punkte ... Global Rang kann ich vergessen aber beim Hardware Ranking bin ich auf Platz 37. Bekomm ich dafür keine Points ??



mfg


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du keine bekommst gibt es entweder insgesammt wenige Ergebnisse mit der Karte oder das Ergebnis ist % gesehen nicht gut genug.


----------



## crooper (10. Oktober 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> Ich bin neu bei HWbot. Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Ergebinisse hochgeladen. Ich hab für ein paar Results Punkte bekommen aber auch für ein paar nicht. Jetzt frage ich mich wofür bekommt man eigentlich Punkte??? Ich hab zb. ein 3DMark06 Ergebins von ner 8600GTS mit ca. 7200Punkte ... Global Rang kann ich vergessen aber beim Hardware Ranking bin ich auf Platz 37. Bekomm ich dafür keine Points ??





Im Hardware Ranking bekommen die ersten 20 Platzierungen immer Punkte!

Die höhe der Punktzahl ist abhängig von der Anzahl der Ergebnisse die für diese Hardware hochgeladen wurden sind und von der höhe deines Ergebnisses bzw. der Vorsprung zum nächst Platzierten.


Die genauen Formeln kann man hier einsehen:
hwbot.org - 'What are hwboints?'

Gruß


----------



## Potman (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir mal den PCmark05 v1.2 gezogen und auf meinem Vista x64 installiert. Wenn ich den nun durchlaufen lasse steht am ende bei Video Encoding: test failed dran und das Ergebnis wird nicht angezeigt  Ich hab schon danach gegoogelt aber nix braubares finden können!! wie kann ich das Problem beheben??

mfg


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2008)

Lade dir das runter: Microsoft Windows Media  Windows Media Encoder 9-Reihe

Damit müsste es gehen


----------



## Potman (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs mal gezogen und installiert aber geht trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich PCMark starte kommt immer die Meldung das er den MediaPlayer 10 braucht.


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2008)

Und installiert hast den? Und auch nicht den Windows Media Player 11?


----------



## Potman (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den 11er wegen vista! kann ich bei vista überhaupt den Mediaplayer 10 installieren?


----------



## Joker (13. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem WMP11 funktioniert der PC Mark05. Ich nutze zwar kein Vista, aber probier mal den PC Mark unter "als Administrator ausführen" zu starten, hab das mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt ich habe meinen QuadFX auch über Vista gebencht. Bei mir gings auch. irgendwie...


----------



## Potman (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich es mit "als Adiministrator ausführen" mache ändert sich nichts an der Geschichte. Der Video Encoding Test läuft immernoch nicht durch und ich seh am Ende keine Results............


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2008)

Geh mal auf:

Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> oben auf den Reiter "Erweitert" -> Bei "Leistung" auf Einstellungen -> Für optimale Darstellung anpassen.


----------



## Joker (13. Oktober 2008)

Außerdem solltest du die Aerooberfläche von Vista nutzen, damit erreichts du die meisten Punkte.


----------



## Potman (13. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Geh mal auf:
> 
> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> oben auf den Reiter "Erweitert" -> Bei "Leistung" auf Einstellungen -> Für optimale Darstellung anpassen.



Hab ich gemacht hat aber auch nix geändert. 
Die Meldung kommt immer wenn PCmark gestartet is: "In order to run properly, PCMark05 requires Windows Media Player 10 or newer to be installed
on your computer"


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2008)

Mhhh. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin schau ich mal wie ichs bei meinem Windows gemacht habe


----------



## crooper (14. Oktober 2008)

Versuch mal den PCMark05 im Kompatibilitäts Modus XP SP2 zu starten.

(Mit rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften gehen)


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich auch mal zu euch gesellt nur falten ist auf dauer langweilig. habe mal gleich das Notebook von der Arbeit gebechent. mit 1M Superpi wofür gäbe es eigentlich Punkte wenn ich nen Pentium M 725 habe..geht das nur bei Super PI 32M?

http://www.hwbot.org/user.do?userId=18802 zu meinem Profil..den CPU und die GPU kennt er in HWbot nicht..was ist nu?

_Edit habs hinbekommen..._


----------



## Joker (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Punkte bekommen die 20 besten Ergebnisse im jeweiligen Benchmark, die besten 5 bekommen dazu Awards.
Benchmarks die sich nach der CPU richten:
Super Pi: 1M, 32M
PiFast
W-Prime: 32M, 1024M
CPU-Z
PC Mark 05

Außerdem gibts Awards aber keine Punkte für:
SiS Sandra
PC Mark 04

Benchmarks die sich nach der GPU richten:
3D Mark 01
3D Mark 03
3D Mark 05
3D Mark 06
3D Mark Vantage Performance
Aquamark


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2008)

@ RuneRDS: Schöne Sache  Willkommen im Team


----------



## Potman (16. Oktober 2008)

crooper schrieb:


> Versuch mal den PCMark05 im Kompatibilitäts Modus XP SP2 zu starten.
> 
> (Mit rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften gehen)



Es funktioniert auch mit dem Kompatibilitäts Modus nicht... ich glaub ich muss echt mal wieder XP installieren zum benchen.


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2008)

Heya 

Wie bekommt man eigentlich den Titel "Overclocking Guru"?

edit: Habs gefunden. Ab Top 100


----------



## No_Limit (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab folgendes Problem:

Seitdem ich meine neue (HD4850 von Gainward) Graka hab funktioniert kein 3D Mark mehr. Nach dem doppelklick auf den 3D Mark0X bleibt es immer hängen. Der 3D Mark0X gibt dann keine Rückmeldung mehr, der Desktop und die laufenden Applikationen frieren dann ein.

folgendes hab ich schon probiert:
- ccc 8.9
- ccc 8.10
- 3D Mark06
- 3D Mark05
- 3D Mark03

immer wieder das oben beschriebene Problem, ich hoffe einer weiß rat.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2008)

Hast du die 3D Marks auch immer neu installiert, NACH der Installation des Treibers?

Bei mir lief es auch erst (nur im 06er) nachdem ich den Hotfix installierte.

Alternative ist -no systeminfo


----------



## No_Limit (24. Oktober 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hast du die 3D Marks auch immer neu installiert, NACH der Installation des Treibers?



Ja hab neu installiert 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es auch erst (nur im 06er) nachdem ich den Hotfix installierte.



was für ein Hotfix? 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Alternative ist -no systeminfo



wie und wo?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2008)

Den Hotfix findest du unten im Anhang.

-no systeminfo musst du hinter die ausführende .exe schreiben und dann ausführen. AFAIK sollte das aber durch den Hotfix gefixed worden sein.

Was ich auch festgestellt habe, ist dass unter Vista der 3DMark (alle) nicht starten will, wenn gewisse DX9 Dateien fehlen. Dafür gibt es den DirectX Webinstaller > LINK

Probiere zunächst den Hotfix aus, dann den Webinstaller.


----------



## No_Limit (25. Oktober 2008)

Danke @Pokerclock  für die schnelle Hilfe mit dem Hotfix hats geklappt


----------



## Potman (27. Oktober 2008)

So jungs... ich bin ja noch nicht lange dabei aber ich hab jetzt ma alles gebencht was ich so rumliegen hatte^^ 56 Punkte hab ich holen können. 
Ich finds ein wenig schade das ich mit der 8600GTS und 8800Ultra fast keine Punkte machen konnte, gegen 1ghz chiptakt (@Dice/LN2) komm ich einfach nicht an 

Ich bench jetzt nochmal den Phenom 9850 durch vllt kann ich mit dem noch den ein oder anderen Punkt machen. Ansonsten wird mein nächster BenchPC ein alter Pentium3 mit 1ghz und ner Geforce 2 GTS


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2008)

so ich hab meinen ersten Vmod gewagt und gleich 2 goldpokale geholt...
(Geforce 7600gs)

hwbot.org - theLamer's Aquamark score
hwbot.org - Geforce 7600 GS AGP DDR3 specifications and performance analysis.

die anderen 3dmarks mach ich dann noch, nachdem schon die kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem board behoben wurden sind noch punkte drin ^^

aber keine zeit im mom...

greetz


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein paar Punkte und wir sind unter den ersten 20.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2008)

Jau  Jetzt nur nicht nachlassen. Hardwareluxx holen wir schon noch ein


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd auch hoffentlich bald wieder was zusteuern.
Hab mir ein 4Core-VSTA besorgt,da kommt dann ein E5200 drauf.
Das sollte diversen AGP-Karten einen ordentlichen Schub geben.
Bisher stand dafür nur ein Sockel-A System zur Verfügung,da konnte man nicht wirklich was mit reißen.

Außerdem hab ich gerade meinen E7200 verkauft,nur hat sich leider der Käufer noch nicht gemeldet.(Hatte er aber schon vorher gesagt daß es etwas länger dauern könnte.)
Dadurch ist mir aber leider ein E8400@600FSB für 105 Teuros durch die Lappen gegangen.


Edit:
Außerdem ist mein Dice Pot endlich im Bau.


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Edit:
> Außerdem ist mein Dice Pot endlich im Bau.



hm... ich suche auch nen pot, um mal mit dice benchen zu können...
es verkauft nicht zufällig einen zum angemessenen preis?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wirds auch eher lo-cost.
Unsere alten Schaltschränke sind ausgemustert worden.
Von denen hab ich mir ein Stück Stromleitschiene organisiert.
Die ist 15mm dick und passt perfekt zu dem 50mm Kupferrohr das ich schon seit zwei Jahren im Schrank liegen hab.
Das Problem ist halt das wir keine Drehmaschiene haben und alles geschliffen
und gelötet werden muss.
Aber für erste Erfahrungen wirds reichen.
Ich werd mal ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2008)

ok danke, das ist nett...

hält das denn wirklich gut, wenn es gelötet ist?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> ok danke, das ist nett...


Ich denke du beziehst das auf die Fotos,oder?

Löten hält definitiv,nur trägt das Rohr halt nicht in dem Umfang als Kältespeicher bei als wenn der Boden eingepresst ist.


----------



## xTc (28. Oktober 2008)

Party! Ich habe gerade mein erstes Ergebnis für PCGHX bei hwbot hochgeladen. Hat/gibt nur leider keine Punkte.

Edit: habs schon editiert.

Hier mal ein Link: *KLICK!*


Gruß


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2008)

Hehe nice 

Mach am besten mal alle Benches durch. Von 3Dmark01-wPrime dann kannst auch einiges holen 

@ theLamer: Mein Pot ist auch gelötet und hält perfekt


----------



## xTc (28. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hehe nice
> 
> Mach am besten mal alle Benches durch. Von 3Dmark01-wPrime dann kannst auch einiges holen





Joa, brauch aber erst ne Wakü. Hab gesehen, das mein Score 2,3 Punte gegeben hat. 

Edit: ich brauch nen Mod an meiner HD4850...


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hehe nice
> 
> Mach am besten mal alle Benches durch. Von 3Dmark01-wPrime dann kannst auch einiges holen
> 
> @ theLamer: Mein Pot ist auch gelötet und hält perfekt



du hast doch so viele... verkaufst mir einen  ?


hab noch  16 benchmarks mit verschiedenster HW, die hier rumliegt auszuführen, das wird ca. 15pkte nochaml geben
aber wenig zeit im mom...

@ xTc : Nice, HWbot-Leute könne wir immer gebrauchen!


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2008)

Ab ca Weihnachten werde ich Pötte auch zum verkauf herstellen  So lange müsst ihr euch noch gedulden.


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2008)

ok nice... reservierst du einen für mich ?


----------



## xTc (28. Oktober 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ xTc : Nice, HWbot-Leute könne wir immer gebrauchen!



Joa, werd nochmal das ein oder andere benchen. Sobald ich ne meine Wakü habe, quäle ich den E8600 auch noch etwas weiter.....

Mag mich wer im DICE-Benchen ausbilden?


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2008)

Klar  Wenn du Fragen hast kannst mich ruhig löchern


----------



## xTc (28. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Klar  Wenn du Fragen hast kannst mich ruhig löchern



Ich bräuchte quasi einen Crachkurs in allem. Hardware ist bis auf eine richtig gute Grafikkarte vorhanden. 

Pot und sowas fehlt natürlich auch noch. Nächste Woche erstmal ne Wakü besorgen und dann schauen was mit der CPU noch so geht.


----------



## Potman (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd heut abend nochmal mein 9850er Phenom benchen... vllt gibts dafür auch ein paar pünktchen  Ich hab jetzt endlich ne VelociRaptor mit nem sauberen XP drauf da werd ich von PCmark05 bis wprime nochmal alles durchlaufen lassen.

Bin schon richtig Punkte süchtig 

Ich krieg bald nen Pentium3 mit 1ghz und ner Geforce2 GTS....  aber leider mit SD-RAM. Ne FX5600 hab ich auch noch rumliegen und von nem meinem Kumpel gibts dann noch ne Geforce4 Ti4200. 
Vllt kann ich mit der Hardware auch noch ein paar punkte machen.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2008)

@xTc
Bei den Kollegen von Awardfabrik hat Stummerwinter ein Howto verfasst.
Das kannst du dir ja erstmal durchlesen,das dürfte viele Fragen klären.


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte quasi einen Crachkurs in allem. Hardware ist bis auf eine richtig gute Grafikkarte vorhanden.
> 
> Pot und sowas fehlt natürlich auch noch. Nächste Woche erstmal ne Wakü besorgen und dann schauen was mit der CPU noch so geht.


 
Lies dir am besten mal dieses Tutorial durch  Stehen alle grundlegenden Dinge drin. Wenn du dann noch Fragen hast helfe ich dir gerne  http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=24


@ schnitzel: lol gleicher gedanke *duck und weg*


----------



## xTc (28. Oktober 2008)

*@ Schnitzel und der8auer:*

Vielen Dank, werde es mich gleich mal druchlesen. 


Gruß


----------



## darkniz (1. November 2008)

PCGH_Carsten hat als erster in unserem Team den Titel "hardware master" erreicht


----------



## Schnitzel (1. November 2008)

Hat ja heute auch ordentlich nachgelegt.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2008)

Wow nice  

Das Problem ist nur dass die Hardwarepunkte auf 300 begrenzt sind. D.h. jetzt kann er nur noch durchs Global Ranking Punkte holen


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wow nice
> 
> Das Problem ist nur dass die Hardwarepunkte auf 300 begrenzt sind. D.h. jetzt kann er nur noch durchs Global Ranking Punkte holen



cool, gut zu wissen, ist mir neu (bin ja auch noch nich lange dabei)

aber mal im ernst, wem nützen den HWpoints für wirklich schön hohe punkte
ok-  bwanasoft - eig. sind die doch nur für die awards schön


aber carsten wird schon noch einiges an punkten holen, da wette ich drauf  
weiter so


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2008)

Bwanasoft hat trotz seiner 1000en von Awards auch nur ~300pkt. Allerdings zählen die Hardwarepunkte die man theoretisch noch bekommen würde fürs Team. Also Bwanasoft hat zwar nur 300pkt in seinem Profil, dafür bringt er seinem Team 2000 oder so


----------



## theLamer (2. November 2008)

cool... das heißt, fürs team lohnt es sich, aber für die eigenen punkte nicht?

also bringt es unserem forum ja doch noch was  (außer den awards)


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2008)

Genau  Die Teampunkte steigen weiter aber die Punkte auf dem persönlichen Konto sind auf 300 Hardwarepunkte limitiert.


----------



## theLamer (2. November 2008)

na dann ist ja gut 

_ EDIT: habs selber gemerkt grad ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das spricht für sich 



_


----------



## Potman (2. November 2008)

So Jungs... irgendwie gehen mir die CPUs GFXs zum benchen aus. Ich hab jetzt alles an hardware hier habe gebencht. Bei der Ultra und der 8600gts waren meine results so gering das ich die nicht mal hochgeladen hab.  Globale punkte kann ich auch vergessen  da dafür meine AMD systeme zu wenig power haben....

edit: Ich überleg mir gard meine 8600gts mit nem VoltMod auszustatten. Wär das empfehlenswert??? gekühlt wird die von nem Accelero S1.


----------



## theLamer (2. November 2008)

Vmod is immer gut (pass aber auf, wenn du nur mit luft kühlst)
wenn du nix zu tun hast und n bisschen geld, kauf dir ne FX5200 / Radeon 9000 /  7000 oder so für 20€, modde die und bench alles durch 
[wenn du zu viel geld hast]

ich hab noch viel zum benchen hier rumliegen, bestimmt 20 punkte aber nie zeit...
sind noch 2notebooks  3pcs 1graka und n neues system, das bald kommt
aber leider 0 zeit... 

greetz


----------



## Potman (2. November 2008)

Ich bekomm vllt nächste woche nen alten aldi-PC.... mit nem PIII 1ghz, 2x128MB SDRAM 133mhz, Geforce2 GTS.  glaub aber nicht das man da gute ergebnisse bei Grakabenches bekommt. Da is zb. ein So939 oder ein P4 system mit DDR-ram und AGP viel leistungsfähiger.

Ich hab noch ein paar AGP karten (GF4 ti4200, FX5600) aber mir fehlt das passende system. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir vllt ein AGP bench-system zusammenbaue. Entweder Sockel A oder Sockel 939. Mit nem so939 Board und zb. nem Athlon 64 FX oder nem Opteron würden bestimmt gute resultate bei den Karten rauskommen.


----------



## theLamer (2. November 2008)

also meine benchscores  mit meinem A64 4000+@ FX-57 erreicht
der reicht für solche karten völlig aus

ich werde es in einem monat zum kauf anbieten... (board+cpu+ram)
in meine [V]-Thread hab ich alles für ein sockel A system außer der cpu zum Kaufen bereit
(Mobo, RAM, Grakas, NT)
kannst ja mal schauen ob was findest...


----------



## Potman (3. November 2008)

Hast zufällig ein Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe oder ein Abit NF7 rev.2 ??? das sind ja so ziehmlich die besten boards von Sockel A. Dann brauch ich noch nen gig RAM am besten PC500 oder so. Und ein Athlon XP-M 2500+/2800+. 

Oder ein Sockel 939 Board zb. ein Abit AV8. Mit nem Opteron 185 und auch ein Gig PC500 RAM.  

So in etwa stell ich mir das system vor. Wobei das so939 system ziehmlich teuer wird. Ich hab sogar noch ein 939er Board aber das hat schon PCI-E .


----------



## theLamer (3. November 2008)

joa das problem kenn ich...
heb keines da

habe meinen 21.award heute geholt btw  
aber hab nich einiges zum Benchen


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2008)

Ein 4Core Dual und ein E5200 sind unterwegs zu mir,dann geht es AGP an den Kragen.


----------



## theLamer (3. November 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ein 4Core Dual und ein E5200 sind unterwegs zu mir,dann geht es AGP an den Kragen.



hört sich gut an... 
bei mir lohnt es sich glaub ich nicht, nen extra neues board zu holen, der 4000+@FX-57 muss reichen...

damit kann ich meine 7600gs und 9200Pro noch benchen, dann erstmal die neue HW testen (Q6600 usw)

_EDIT: Hättest dein E7200 mal behalten _


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2008)

Ich hab ihn noch. Der Deal ist geplatzt oder zumindest vertagt.
Das Asrock ist der Ersatz für da Nforce2 System der Kinder.
Apropo-Potman,schau mal in den MP.Vielleicht ist das was für dich.

Rein zufällig ist die CPU ne Nummer größer ausgefallen als eigentlich nötig.
Mit dem 12,5er Multi sollten auch im ungünstigsten Fall 3,5 Ghz möglich sein.
Das gibt jeder AGP-Karte einen ordentlichen Schub.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> aber carsten wird schon noch einiges an punkten holen, da wette ich drauf
> weiter so



Danke für die Blumen, aber wie ihr gesehen habt, sind das alles "AGP"-Punkte, sprich, alter Gammel.

Und genau der geht mir jetzt aus, mittlerweile habe ich alle Karten, die ich so besitze, durch die paar Benchmarks gejagt.

Gut, die Tage sollte noch eine Parhelia P750 kommen, aber das war's dann auch schon. Meine GF3 Ti 500 und meine R9250/9550 SEs sind leider absolut nicht konkurrenzfähig. 


@schnitzel: Ohne BSEL- und VMod am Prozessor war bei mir mit der Kombi aber auch kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Darauf solltest du dich evtl. also schonmal einstellen.


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2008)

hab heute die 40 überschritten... 

leider fehlt mir im mom die HW für global points, das was ich mache is rumgemurckse mit alter Hardware und Wakü...
Aber das läppert sich auch mit der Zeit


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2008)

Ist aber ein guter Einstieg  Ich habe auch mit alter Hardware angefangen. Damit lassen sich am Anfang leicht Punkte holen


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2008)

hwbot.org - theLamer's SuperPi 32m score




_EDIT: Was ein Anblick 
_5.November:
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## Potman (5. November 2008)

Hey Leute!
Ich hab heut ein Asus P5N-E SLI von nem Geschäftskollegen geschenkt bekommen. Er sagt er hätte ein BIOS Update gemacht und nach dem neustart hätte er immer bluescreens bei XP booten bekommen. Weil ers nicht wieder hingekriegt hat, kaufte er sich ein neues Board. und das P5N-E braucht er nicht mehr. Also hat er mir geschenkt. Ich habs dankend angenommen (mit HWbot im Hinterkopf )
denn er sagte das man noch ins BIOS kommt, also werde ich es nocheinmal updaten und veruchen das ding wieder zum laufen zubekommen. 
Mir fehlt nur noch eine passende CPU, wenns klappt hab ich auch mal nen Intel-benchsystem. (mein erstes Intelsystem das ich selbst zusammenbaue. sonst nur amd´s )


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2008)

Nice  Kannst ja auch mit günstigen Intel CPUs einsteigen  Geht recht gut. Hoffentlich geht das Board dann auch  Vorallem skalieren Grafikkarten in Verbindung mit Intel CPUs besser bei den 3DMarks.


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2008)

so hab heute 3 pokale/medaillen geholt, allerdings kein gold...
aber is ja immerhin schon was... muss aber noch uploaden, ist für ne radeon 9200pro @ H20


und vom core i7 sind ja schon auch n paar ergebnisse drin, von uns aber noch keine, oder?


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, habe einen AMD X2 6000+ (aber 65nm!!!), dieser hat einen Brisbane Kern und der normale 6000+ hat einen Windsor Kern. Habe dieses Ergebnis ( CPU-Z) gepostet und landete in der Windsor Abteilung. Habe schon ettliche mahle an HWBOT.org eine email geschrieben. Leider ohne Erfolg. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Potman (12. November 2008)

Geht das nur mir so oder is der HWbot Server offline??

Wenn ich drauf will kommt immer:

"Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."


----------



## Joker (12. November 2008)

ja, ist bei mir auch,seit gestern mittag.
Anscheinend ist der Server down.


----------



## theLamer (12. November 2008)

ja ich ärgere mich auch schon lange darüber....
So ne lange Auszeit hatte ich auch noch nicht bei Surfen auf HWbot...

Hoffentlich bald gefixt... dann haben wir auch unsere Signatur wieder 

greetz


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2008)

Mhhh der Hwbot ist immer noch down. Hoffentlich ist die Seite bald wieder on. Weiß von euch jemand was da los ist?


----------



## Potman (13. November 2008)

hmm das find ich echt ein wenig doof. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber der Server is seit Vorgestern offline  Ich würd gern ein paar neue Ergebnisse hochladen!!!!

Das hab ich noch nie erlebt das ne Internet Seite so lang off war. Hoffentlich kriegen die das wieder hin!!


----------



## Joker (13. November 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das es bis zum Wochenende wieder funktioniert, hätte auch noch ein paar Ergebnisse hochzuladen.


----------



## Joker (13. November 2008)

So HW Bot ist wieder online! Ran an die Punkte!!


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2008)

Nice  Danke für die Info


----------



## Potman (14. November 2008)

So 2 neue Ergebnisse von mir: 

Platz 2. 8800ultra 3DMark Vantage 

Platz 1. Phenom 9850 PC Mark 05


----------



## Joker (14. November 2008)

@Potman
Tolle PC Mark Score, nutzt du ein Raid 0 oder hast du eine Raptor?


Hab 2 mal Gold im Super PI (1M,32M) geholt.

hwbot.org - Joker's SuperPi score

hwbot.org - Joker's SuperPi 32m score


----------



## Potman (14. November 2008)

Ich hab ne 150GB VelociRaptor !!! echt genial das Teil 

Ich hab jetzt auch noch ein paar andere Teile zum Benchen auftreiben können:

Systeme:
nen Pentium 3 mit 1ghz
nen Pentium 4 mit 1,8ghz

GFX:
GeForce 2 MX
GeForce 2 GTS
GeForce 4 Ti 4200
GeForce FX 5600 (glaub ich)

mal schun ob ich damit was holen kann.

_Edit:
Schei* Aldi-OEM Board, keine übertasktungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS.... wär ja auch zu schön gewesen...  
ich hab die befürchtung das es mit dem P4 board das selbe ist 
_


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

so... hab mir nen OC-Board für 939 geholt vom kumpel, ich geb dann nem Athlon 64 3400+ ordentlich nen schub


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2008)

so... 5 neue ergebnisse oben  
greetz


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2008)

Schön  In letzter Zeit gehts echt vorran. Ich warte immer noch auf mein Dewar... Dann gehts bei mir rund mit LN2


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2008)

hm... muss mir erstmal nen Pot zulegen...
Wie teuer war dein Dewar? Hab da schon einiges gehört von hohen Preisen, das hat mich immer schon abgeschreckt

greetz

PS: heute der 30.Award


----------



## kstoeger (16. November 2008)

Zwei neue Ergebnisse von mir:

hwbot.org - kstoeger's wPrime 32m score  Platz 1 

hwbot.org - kstoeger's SuperPi score  Platz 1


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> hm... muss mir erstmal nen Pot zulegen...
> Wie teuer war dein Dewar? Hab da schon einiges gehört von hohen Preisen, das hat mich immer schon abgeschreckt
> 
> greetz
> ...



Hi habs für 240€ bei ebay gekauft. Istn 25L Dewar. 

Ich werde demnächst mehrere Pots herstellen. Diesmal zum Verkauf  Ich schreibs dann aber noch mal hier im Forum wenn es so weit ist.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2008)

ok...


----------



## Potman (18. November 2008)

So Jungs... mit meinen neuen Benchmarkergebnisse ists bis jetzt nix geworden.
Der Pentium3 lässt sich auf dem Medion-OEM board nicht übertakten.... BIOS update hat auch nicht geholfen. Dann hab ich mal das Pentium4 system zusammengebaut. Aber wenn ich das einschalte bekomme ich kein Bild. Ich hab schon RAM und GFX gewechselt, aber das hat nix gebracht.  Ich hab auch mal die BIOS batterie entfernt und nach 5min wieder eingesetzt, das hat ebenfalls nix gebracht. Ich bekomme einfach kein Bild. 
Aber um vernünftig AGP-Grakas benchen zu können wären die zwei Systeme auch nix gewesen. Ich möchte mir vllt ein Sockel939 System bauen. Mit nem Opteron 180 und 2 gig RAM wäre damit schon ne gute Grundlage geschaffen um mit "alten" AGP Karten ordentliche Ergebnisse zu bekommen.


----------



## der8auer (18. November 2008)

Schade 

Eine sehr gute Lösung für AGP Karten wäre auch ein Setup mit einem E5200.


----------



## Potman (18. November 2008)

mal schaun was ich billiger bekomme  Ich wollt schon immer mal en Opteron haben, wobei der E5200 bestimmt schneller und besser übertaktbar is.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2008)

Ich hatte auch erst vor einen E5200 zu nehmen.
Im Endeffekt ist es jetzt ein E6700 geworden den ich zusammen mit einem E2180 im tausch für meinen E7200 bekommen habe.
Am WE werde ich den mal auf das 4Core-VSTA setzen und dann mal Schauen was geht.

Edit:
Hier mal ein erster Schnelltest vom E2180.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles ohne große Hexerei.
Der kommt glaub ich auch unter Dice.


----------



## kstoeger (18. November 2008)

Nochmal zwei neue Ergebnisse von mir:

hwbot.org - kstoeger's PiFast score  Platz 1

hwbot.org - kstoeger's SuperPi score  Platz 1

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=793177  Platz 1

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=793178  Platz 1


kstoeger


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2008)

hab mir mal nen spaß gegönnt, war neugierieg, wie sich meine graka im retro-system verhält 

hwbot.org - theLamer's 3Dmark 2006 score


----------



## bArrA (17. Dezember 2008)

Hilfe!!... Irgendwie will mein Pc keinen einzigen Benchmark mehr erfolgreich abschließen ... weis nicht warum. Sehr komische Sache.(nur der 06er funktioniert-.-)


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2008)

Öhm bringt dein PC auch einen genauen Fehler? Bluescreen etc.?

Welche gehen nicht? 3DBenches oder auch 2D (SuperPI usw.)?


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2008)

hwbot.org - Riva TNT2 M64 specifications and performance analysis.

Hi hab grad gesehen, dass meine schwester die graka drin hat....
der erste hat nen Athlon 64 @ 2,2 Ghz
Könnte ich mit meine Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2,8 Ghz und der Graka übertaktet nicht locker gold machen und isgesamt 10P machen?!

Problem nur: wo krieg ich nen treiber dafür? geht der hier? Oder ist der nur für die eine Karte und nicht für den chip allgemein?

greetz

EDIT: Bei 2 freunden geht wprime nicht, haben beide vista aufm notebook aber er sagt immer unexpected error: Quitting oder so... woran liegt das? SuperPi geht ja auch...


----------



## bArrA (18. Dezember 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Öhm bringt dein PC auch einen genauen Fehler? Bluescreen etc.?
> 
> Welche gehen nicht? 3DBenches oder auch 2D (SuperPI usw.)?



2D Benchmarks gehen. Der 3dmark03,Aqua und 3dmark01 funktionieren nicht einmal @stock. Es kommt aber auch keine richtige Fehler anzeige, der Aquamark zB läuft bis zum ende durch und stürtzt kurz bevor er die Punkte laden sollte ab, genau so der 3Dmark03/01.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2008)

hä was stelle ich bei PiFast ein kann mir jemand eine Beschreibung geben?


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2008)

Schau am besten hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html

Bei HexusPiFast solltest du alles finden.

mfg


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2008)

bArrA schrieb:


> 2D Benchmarks gehen. Der 3dmark03,Aqua und 3dmark01 funktionieren nicht einmal @stock. Es kommt aber auch keine richtige Fehler anzeige, der Aquamark zB läuft bis zum ende durch und stürtzt kurz bevor er die Punkte laden sollte ab, genau so der 3Dmark03/01.



lad die datei ausm anhand mal in den ordner c:/windows/system32/futuremark/Msc bzw c:/aquamark rein (alte überschreiben) - das sollte dann gehn 

bei mir hats geklappt, mit meiner HD 4850 hat er aquamark auch immer geschafft aber nie ne punktzahl ausgegeben... 

greetz


----------



## bArrA (19. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> lad die datei ausm anhand mal in den ordner c:/windows/system32/futuremark/Msc bzw c:/aquamark rein (alte überschreiben) - das sollte dann gehn
> 
> bei mir hats geklappt, mit meiner HD 4850 hat er aquamark auch immer geschafft aber nie ne punktzahl ausgegeben...
> 
> greetz


Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht(auf jeden fall beim Aqua, beim 03 könnt ich noch nicht testen)


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

so... der pc meiner schwester hat nen duron 1.2Ghz drin, das board taugt leider nix (OEM + BIOS..... no comment)

Hab mir einfach mal die CPU geschnappt, auf ein anderes Board gesetzt und auf 1,5Ghz geschraubt, hatte leider keine HDD da für Windows installieren 
man beachte, dass ich keine Halteklammer für Sockel A mehr habe.... man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen xD ( Liegt 100% plan auf CPU )
Aber das Ding wird übelst heiß.... der CPU-Block hatte bestimmt 40°C... die CPU so 45°-50°C (30min) ( Liegt vielleicht auch an VCore = 1,8V )
Immerhin kann ich da wenigstens etwas overclocken, wenn ich mal nen ganzen Tag Zeit habe, dann gehts los  - Hoffentlich gibts dann etwas Punkte

greetz


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt ne MX400 besorgt,eine TNT2 m64 wird auch noch kommen.
Das könnten auch jeweils knapp 10 Punkte geben.
Die GF2 und die Radeon 9600 waren auch ganz erfolgreich.
Ich finds allerdings schauderlich was bei Ebay für halbwegs aktuelle grakas(GF6800 oder ähnlich) noch gezahlt wird.


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ne MX400 besorgt,eine TNT2 m64 wird auch noch kommen.



Joa... ich hatte arge probleme mit meiner TNT2 M64, hab am Ende aber doch Gold für 3dmark 2001 gekriegt  -> 6,7 Punkte
Aquamark wollte irgendwie nicht, muss ich nochmal probieren irgendwann

greetz


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Dezember 2008)

wielange dauert es eigentnlich bis die Ergebnisse vom 3DMark03 im HWBot zu sehen sind?? Oder auf dem Startposting vom Forum??


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

so ca 20min meistens...
Auf das Startposting kommen nur die besten ergebnisse, wenn viele hochgeladen wurden (diese woche an einem tag 27stück  -> guckst du hier)

greetz

PS: manchmal dauerts auch n bisschen länger


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Dezember 2008)

hm, bin ja neu hier. Hab 55000 Punkte bei 3DMark 03. Seh das aber nirgends. Steht schon 2 Tage drinne.


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

poste mal den link zu deinem ergebnis, dass du hochgeladen hast... (hier sehe ich es nämlich nicht)
wenn du nicht in den TOP 20 der verwendeten HW bist, kriegst du keine punkte

denn mit 55k kriegst keine Punkte im Global ranking (nicht top 500), obwohl das ergebnis nicht schlecht ist...
hast du ne HD4870 verwendet (Signatur), wirst du ohne Trockeneis / Flüssigstickstoff schlechte karten haben


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Dezember 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot/98-hwbot-3dmark03-rangliste-9.html

sieht net so aus als hätte ich was falsch gemacht oder?

Ich glaub ich muss mich erstmal da anmelden ich Ochse "Schähm"


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

lad das ergebnis am besten direkt beim hwbot hoch
3DMARK 2003 -SUMBIT A RESULT @ HWBOT

Das geht am allerschnellsten, der PCGH-bot lädt glaub ich nur einmal pro tag? Ich weiß es nicht, auf jeden fall geht es nicht so schnell 

greetz


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Dezember 2008)

Alles Klar. Danke für deine Hilfe.  Man schreibt sich


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2008)

kein ding  und viel spaß beim weiterbenchen 

ich muss mir echt mal nen pot besorgen.... will endlich unter DICE / LN2 benchen *zu der8auer rüberschiel*

greetz


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2008)

Hehe  Potbau geht bald los 

Unser Bot im Forum funktioniert immer noch nicht richtig. Deswegen alle Ergebnisse bitte direkt bei hwbot.org hochladen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2008)

mal ne ganz allgemeine frage: ich will meinem athlon n bisschen was reinwürgen (bisher: 1,4V, soll: 1,7-1,8V @ H20 (evtl mit Eis))

Dafür muss ich nen Vmod am Board vornehmen... hab mir das mal angeschaut, die Teile sind böse klein... ein mm ist riesig dagegen...-> da ich noch keine 10000 beiträge habe, bin ich auch kein LÖtgott  

ne, spaß beiseite... Löten trau ich mir da nicht zu, ist zu klein, also würde ich gerne Silberleitlack nehmen... ist dieser hier möglich oder muss ich in den Elekrofachhandel? 

greetz

EDIT: wie kann ich beim neuen Hwbot-design alle Ergebnisse sehen und nicht nur die Medaillen?


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja der Leitlack sollte funktionieren.

Klicke links auf dein Profil. Da steht dann "All submissions" Klick den entsprechenden Benchmark an. Dann bekommst du es angezeigt


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2008)

beim hwbot inspiziere ich manchmal eineige einträge und stoße zb auf sowas 

das kommt bestimmt in jedem zehnten Ergebnis... ist das dann gültig? Oder wieso bekommt man keine vali angezeigt?

greetz


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

Kann auch ein Fehler von der Seite sein. Bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2008)

von welcher seite?
ich könnte dir noch 10 andere links schicken, wo genau das selbe kommt...

ich wunder mich auch nur, was das ist... keine ahnung


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

Von CPU-Z Validator 3.00

Wenn du so etwas findest kannst du es auch melden. Dann checkt es ein Mod von Hwbot.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2008)

jop ich melde sie auch meistens beim hwbot, wenn ich die vali nicht sehen kann...
das dumme ist nur, dass die leute wahrscheinlich gar nicht betrogen haben, sondern der link nur defekt ist bzw die vali nicht mehr existiert...


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja deswegen bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher...


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2008)

heute morgen im hwbot:
wir haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also die 3k geknackt 

die Leute im Luxx müssen sich langsam sorgen machen


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja  Noch ca 500pkt dann haben wir sie 

Weiter so


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2008)

so ich habe n bissl rumgeschmiert mit dem silberleitlack  und mal die CPU getestet.... bei 3Ghz hab ich aufgehört, wegen luftkühlung.... das board macht jetzt 360Mhz HTT mit.

Einige Grakas werde ich nochmal benchen mit höherer CPU, ich schätze mal so bei 3,2Ghz ist schluss... ich werds ausprobieren 
und später dann mit dice, wenn nen pot da ist...
das board müsste nach den mods eigentlic asrocket heißen  - 360Mhz HTT 

greetz

PS: cpuz lässt sich damit nicht benchen, denn entweder die CPU läuft  100% stabil oder er bootet erst gar nicht - bzw mit hohem HTT und niedrigerem Multiplier, den ich mit Crystal Cpuid dann höher stelle stürzt er auch ab  - war bislang @ 1,4V auf jeden fall immer so


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2008)

hehe.... einer meiner kumpel macht heute ne dice-session bei sich
ich hab eig was anderes vor, werde aber vielleicht mal kurz vorbeischauen und meinen athlon 64 4000+ mitnhemen und superpi benchen  (so halbe stunde)
Die benchen dort athlon 64 und Core2Duo und haben ddr1-500-ram da 
mal sehen was so geht damit 

greetz

EDIT: ergebnisse oben - Coldbug war schon seh früh... habe so bei -15°C gebencht
das war dann aber eher isopropanol mit trockeneis anstelle von trockeneis mit isopropanol


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2008)

Dann viel Erfolg  Erwarte von AMD aber nicht zu viel. Die neigen sehr schnell zum Coldbug


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

warum bekomme ich keine Hardwarepunkte für pcm vantage?


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

gibts nicht für
-pcmark vantage
-pcmark 2004
-sisoft sandra

geben keine punkte beim hwbot, aber trotzdem pokale


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

achso...danke..deswegen stand in der einen Tabelle immer "no" bei den dreien


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch die HD4870 mit 512 und 1024MB... aber bei HWBot gibt es nur die "HD 4870" kommen da einfach beide rein?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2009)

Ich denke nicht.
Bei der 8800GT wird ja auch zwischen der 256MB,der 512MB und der 1024MB Karte unterschieden.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

ich glaub beide gehören in eine kategorie... weil
da gibts nur 4870 und 4870X2 ... auch wenn das eigentlich nicht fair ist


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2009)

Jo okay das wollte ich wissen aber was willst machen wenn es für die 2 Karten nur 1 Kategorie gibt  Thx


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2009)

hwbot.org - Contact information.

Hier kannst du das HWbot-Team kontaktieren um neue Hardware anzumelden.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

halt ich für keine gute idee - unter den HD4870-Ergebnissen sind schon einige mit 1gb ram, auch unter dem top5
insofern werden die wohl keine neue Kategorei aufmachen dafür, ergo: alles mit HD4870 als HD4870 posten 

so groß wird der performance-vorteil bei den selben taktraten dann doch wohl nicht sein... , sonst wäre das wohl unterteilt? Oder die Leute beim hwbot wollen weniger Arbeit haben


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Januar 2009)

der Performance Vorteil scheint wohl doch einer zu sein..habe bei Vantage ca P6400 mit der 4870 PCS+ 1024MB(nicht oced) erreicht und das mit einem 4450e@2875mhz...dh. top 100 bei 4870--ab wann bekommt man eigentlich punkte? in den Top 20?


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

jo top 20... Hardware Points, Top 500 (glaub ich) Global Ranking und Global Points
dann wollen die sich beim hwbot wohl nicht so viel arbeit machen


----------



## Joker (12. Januar 2009)

Hat schon jemand den PC-Mark 05 unter Windows 7 64bit zum laufen gebracht? Trotz installiertem Windows Video Encoder, läuft der Video Encoding-Test nicht. Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert Kompatibilitäts Modus, als Administrator ausführen; etc...


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

die PCMarks 04 & 05 bekomme ich unter Vista 64 auch nicht hin...liegt am Mediaplayer 11 der wird nicht erkannt..vielleicht könnte uns da jemand eine Hilfestellung geben..


----------



## Joker (13. Januar 2009)

Denke eher das es am Video Encoder liegt, weil bei mir kommt am Anfang immer die Meldung, das der Video Encoder9 oder höher installiert sein muss und der Video Encoding Test der einzige ist der nicht läuft.


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2009)

Funktioniert PC Mark Vantage? Schon einer probiert?


----------



## Joker (13. Januar 2009)

ja der läuft ohne Probleme durch


----------



## theLamer (13. Januar 2009)

Hi was kann ich machen? Meinen Task-Manager (bzw den auf dem notebook - heute ordentlich gebencht) hats erledigt...
die reiter sind weg und es ist kein wirkliches fenster mehr... verlassen kann ich ihn nur mit esc

bild im anhang

PS: 3x Silber bislang heute und 1x bronze... müsste eigentlich mal wieder gold sein so zur abwechslung 
Und: mit ner Intel Integrated Graphics 16MB 3dmark 03 zu benchen, das wird nen spaß, genauso wie 3dmark 06 mit der geforce 6100go  hab noch einiges zu erledigen


----------



## Joker (13. Januar 2009)

Hab mich mal auf der Futuremarkseite schlau gemacht und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:
*Q: The benchmark does not give me a score after the tests end and I can see an error "Video Encoding: Error in filter initialization." in the log. What's wrong and how can this be corrected? *
A: Uninstalling any 3rd party video codec packs present on the system may correct this problem. Please also ensure that you have Windows Media Encoder version 9 installed on your system. Please note that 64bit versions of Windows XP or the Media Encoder are not supported. 

Das trifft genau auf mein Problem zu, wie aber bekomm ich denn den 32Bit Encoder installiert, bekomm beim installieren immer eine Meldung, das der für xp ist?


@Lamer
Versuchs mal hiermit, hat mir schon oft geholfen.
TweakUI - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

habe Vista 64 also liegt es an der 64er Vers. des Encoders?


----------



## Joker (13. Januar 2009)

Ja ich nehme es mal an, aber ich finde auch keine 32Bit Version des Encoders die sich installieren lässt.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

ich glaube wir müssen ein Bench Windows aufsetzen...aber nur für die beiden PCMarks? das ist sinnfrei..es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das es auch so geht..


----------



## theLamer (13. Januar 2009)

hab auch grad nen problem, läuft pcmark 05 ohne SP1/2 unter xp?
weil ich wollte grad den mobile celeron zuende benchen aber bekomm den pcmark nicht zum laufen...
also noch nichmal bis zum splash... pcmark 04 geht

EDIT: 6 Pokale heute... ich poste die ergebnisse dann, wenn alles durch ist  - muss mit meinem run ja mal die hwbot-server belasten 
3 weitere Pokale sind sicher, weil es noch nichtmal die top5  gibt ^^
 maximal wären 15 denkabr  - dabb hätte ich meinen Hardware-Junkie


----------



## Joker (13. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich glaube wir müssen ein Bench Windows aufsetzen...aber nur für die beiden PCMarks? das ist sinnfrei..es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das es auch so geht..



Bei HWBot benchen die meisten den PC Mark05 unter Vista Ultimate und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es bei allen eine 32Bit Version ist, also hab ich noch Hoffung das es irgendwie machbar ist.

@Lamer 
Ich denke das du SP2 dafür brauchst.


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2009)

so heute 10 pokale geholt 

wenn alles gut geht, krieg ich den HW-Junkie


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2009)

Yeah nice 

Will endlich mal wieder mit DICE oder LN2 Benchen


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir zwei ATI's besorgt die müssen ob sie wollen oder nicht mit dem Phenom zusammen gebencht werden...hoffe ich gewinne ein paar Pokale mit den guten Stücken..


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2009)

> Will endlich mal wieder mit DICE oder LN2 Benchen


Ich auch... muss sehen, ob ich das Geld für den Pot zusammenkriege weil mein Board flöten gegangen is und ASUS meint es sei kein garantiefall...

Trotzdem habe ich starkes interesse an nem pot


----------



## darkniz (14. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Frage: Hab 50 pokale aber keinen HW-Junkie? Oder brauch das auch n bisschen Zeit?


 
Die Titel werden erst um 0:00 Uhr aktualisiert.


----------



## Joker (15. Januar 2009)

Hab heut mal Windows 7 32Bit installiert, da läuft der PC Mark05 einwandfrei. Im Vergleich zu XP hab ich ca.1300 Punkte mehr geholt und dafür gabs natürlich Gold.
Außerdem hab ich mal Hybrid-Crossfire getestet, die Leistungssteigerung im Gegensatz zu einer einzelnen 3450 ist schon beachtlich, nur der 3D Mark Vantage läuft nicht durch und hängt sich auf.


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

> Die Titel werden erst um 0:00 Uhr aktualisiert.


jo hab ihn jetzt...
mein extreme-hardware-junkie titel werde ich wohl erst in ein paar jahren (oder gar nicht) kriegen, weil ich mein pulver jetzt erstmal verschossen hab, sprich keine richtige hardware zum Benchen habe 

aber ich mach natürlich weiter ^^


----------



## kstoeger (15. Januar 2009)

Gratulation theLamer 

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

> Gratulation theLamer


hehe danke... 
Ziel muss für uns alle sein, den Luxx zu überholen  - also fleißeig weiterbenchen 

das lob sollte aber eher an der8auer, crooper, darkniz, PCGH_Carsten usw gehn , soviel sind meine 100Punkte ja auch nicht im gegensatz du denen


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Januar 2009)

Gratulation auch von mir...habe bei Sysp für AMD bei Superpi die PCGHX Ehre mit dem 2 Platz gerettet!


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

da sag ich auch nur


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2009)

Schön gemacht 

In den nächsten Wochen wirds auch wieder ordentlich Punkte von mir geben 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

wieso? führst du was im schilde bezüglich bench-sessions mit core i7 oder Phenom II?


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2009)

Nein bezüglich GTX295


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

achso - hatte ich schon ganz vergessen... nimmst deinen E8600 oder kommt auch nen neue CPU?


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2009)

Erst mal nur den E8600. Hoffe dass ich mal wieder mit McZonk zum Benchen komme *auf QX9650 anspiel*


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

wenn ich nen eigenen pot habe, werde ich auch mal sehen, was mein E8500 bzw meine HD4850 hergibt... 
werde aber erstmal noch so n paar pokale und pünktchen holen mit wakü und Lukü, solange bis ich einen pot hab


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> das lob sollte aber eher an der8auer, crooper, darkniz, PCGH_Carsten usw gehn , soviel sind meine 100Punkte ja auch nicht im gegensatz du denen



Ganz schnell vergessen; es zählt jeder Punkt. Ob jetzt 0,2 Punkte oder 100 Punkte.

Wir müssen zusammen benchen. 

Ob in der PCGH-Redaktion noch _"Punkte-geile Hardware"_ () rumliegt?


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2009)

bei mir liegt noch nen TNT2 für aquamark rum, n alter OEM-ALDI-PC mit ka was für ner graka (derPIII gibt keine punktchance her), nen duron, den ich voltmodden werde (pencilmod )...

hab überlegt wenn ASUS mein Board nicht als Garantiefall sieht (90%), kaufe ich mit vlt auch so nen Asrock-Board mit agp... passt da auch die HW aus meiner sig rauf ?

bzw wie weit geht da der fsb so durchschnittlich und könnte ich mit 4Ghz benchen? 
http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0560026&pva=idealound: "Hybrid Booster - Safe Overclocking Technology" heißt, man kann die Spannung fast gar nicht anheben? So war das bei meinen anderen Boards von asrock


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Januar 2009)

Der 8500er wird laufen,aber nicht mit vollem FSB.
Und du brauchst einen anderen Prozessor um den FSB einzustellen.
 PCIE ist nur 4fach angebunden,von daher wirst du doch einiges an Leistung verlieren.


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2009)

hm... dann wirds wohl doch ein anderes... und ich benche alte agps mit meinem athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1 Ghz

EDIT: hab grad gesehen, dass die graka ne GF2GTS/GF2PRO ist


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2009)

"[Ergebnisse/*Probleme*]" HWBOT Diskussionsthread - das trifft genau zu, denn mir ist grad der duron 1.2Ghz durchgebrannt ... hat n bisschen geknistert und er war weg! Und das mit Wakü und normalen temps (hab nur cpuz benchen wollen)...
Vlt waren 1,85V zu hoch... wobei das nur 0,15V Erhöhung war und unter wasser sollte das eig gehen...

War also ne kurze Sache... schade drum

hab heute nochmal 4 ergebnisse (10.4 Punkte) geholt, jetzt hab ich benchen aber erstmal satt nach dem herben rückschlag


----------



## MESeidel (18. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigt die Anfängerfrage,
aber erkennt das System das, wenn man 2 verschiedene Ergebnise mit der gleichen Hardware (höherer Takt -> ein paar mehr Makrs beim 2.) einsendet?
Oder sollte ich das alte löschen.
Will ja keine doppelten Punkte bekommen...


----------



## Joker (18. Januar 2009)

Ja klar wird immer das beste Ergebnis mit der jeweiligen Hardware gewertet, damit sind die anderen mit weniger Punkten hinfällig.


----------



## kstoeger (18. Januar 2009)

Ja erkennt Hwbot.
das alte Ergebniss bleibt zwar gespeichert aber man bekommt nur für das bessere Punkte.

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2009)

Du kannst aber das alte auch editieren.


----------



## Sp3cht (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: benchen im Schnee*

Bin seit heute dabei ... 1.4pkt ^^ aber 3dmark 06 übernimmt er ned und superpi auch ned .. kA warum und cpuz hab ich nur screenshot gemacht aber leider die validation nicht -.-


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: benchen im Schnee*

Schöne Sache  Willkommen im Team!

Einen Screenshot brauchst du bei CPU-Z nicht aber ohne Validation geht es nicht


----------



## Potman (20. Januar 2009)

Soo seit längerer Benchpause möchte ich hier einen Versuch vorstellen:

Ich habe ja noch nen alten Medion Rechner... mit nem PIII 1ghz und nem, von Medion, verhuntzem ASUS Board. Da das Board keine OC funktionen bietet und ich kein neues BIOS für die OEM version bekomme, hab ich mich dazu entschieden ein ASUS BIOS vom Board CUV4X-M drauf zu flashen. Das OEM Medion Board soll von diesem ASUS Board abgeleitet sein. Mal schaun ob funktioniert... wenn nicht dann kommt es halt auf den Elektroschrott 

Edit: hmm das Flash-tool erkennt irgendwie das BIOSfile nicht.... muss mal nach nem neuen BIOSfile schaun.


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2009)

bug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ob ich soviele Punkte hätte xD


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich, der hwbot-Server ist leider nicht dafür bekannt, _rockstable_ zu laufen und die Datenbank spinnt zwischendurch immer mal wieder.


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2009)

jo laut denen hab ich den superpi-WR  49sec 

geile sache


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Januar 2009)

Wie geil. 

Aber HWbot ist generell nicht bekannt für Bugfreiheit. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder bisschen gebencht  Nich viel aber 10 Punkte sind nie verkehrt 


*SuperPi 32m* - *37min 39sec 990ms* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*2x Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points -
*
SuperPi* - *42.72 sec* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*2x Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points -
*
wPrime 1024m* - *24min 31sec 200ms* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points -  
*
PiFast* - *72.08 sec* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points -

*SisoftSandra* - *15545 fpu* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*
wPrime 32m* - *46sec 410ms* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (*2x Xeon 7130M* @ 3200mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points -


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2009)

Jeder Punkt zählt.
Ich nehm mir gleich meine 1950pro/GT nochmal mit dem E8500 vor.
Dafür bastel mir gerade ein Bench OS.


----------



## theLamer (21. Januar 2009)

Ich benche die woche ne voltmoddet X800XT PE Agp - wird was drin sein


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2009)

Das war wohl nix.
Ich hab XP wohl etwas zu sehr gestrippt.
Noch nichtmals DX9 ließ sich installieren.
Superpi und der ganze Kram  hat funktioniert,aber da kann ich unter Luft eh nix reißen.
Was brauch ich denn unbedingt für 3D bzw kennt jemand eine Anleitung?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

wie war das noch gleich mit den Flags für 3dm05/06 und PCMark05 damit die hardwareprüfung unterbunden wird?


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2009)

Rechtsklick auf Verknüpfung -  Eigenschaften  -  schreib bei Ziel --> -nosysteminfo <--- hinter
Dann umgeht er die Hardware-Prüfung


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

danke dir, zumindest starten diese jetzt erstmal in wie weit ein bench geht, probiere ich dann!


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2009)

jo aber damit kannst dann keine benchresults beim hwbot hochladen... kannst dir ja den neuesten Patch holen oder hast den schon ?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

Patch? habe einfach die neuen Versionen runtergeladen..aber das hilft nix..


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2009)

hängt er sich beim splash auf? Oder wieso willst du die HW-Prüfung umgehen?

EDIT: 5 ergebnisse oben


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

joob beim Start hängt er, könnte es an Vista64 liegen?


----------



## Joker (22. Januar 2009)

@Rune
Lade dir mal bei Futuremark den Patch/Hotfix runter.

Futuremark - Download - 3DMark06/05/03 & PCMark05 Hotfix


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> jo aber damit kannst dann keine benchresults beim hwbot hochladen...



Wieso? Die HW-Kennung vom 3DMark muss nicht sichtbar sein, lediglich CPU-Z und GPU-Z-Screens und die sollten bei Rune ja gehen. 



> clearly show 3Dmark score, 3Dmark subtest scores, 3Dmark settings, processor in CPU-Z, videocard in GPU-Z, unless if you provide a futuremark orb link



@Topic: Mit dem GMA950 ist leider nichts zu reißen, die Topresults haben alle "richtige" Core 2s. Mit dem Atom nichts zu schaffen. Aber mit dem Atom N270 selber ist ordentlich was drin, bereits mit Standardtakt gibt es mind. 1 Punkt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Januar 2009)

morgen teste ich auf Win7

Edit und Frage: ich habe jetzt bei 3dm06 zig mal den Takt geändert auch hohe priorität bringt nix mehr kann man da irgendwie noch punkte rausholen?


----------



## o!m (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Warum werden z.B. 3DMark06-Ergebnisse mit einer 8800GT nicht geranked? Ich hab da noch ne gemoddete Karte rumliegen, da wären evtl. noch einige Punkte drin.


----------



## darkniz (23. Januar 2009)

Die Ergebnisse werden geranked, aber nicht in der Übersicht angezeigt. Wenn es zu viele Ergebnisse mit einer Grafikkarte gibt und die Liste zu lang werden würde, werden einige Benchmarks ausgeblendet. Über die Suchfunktion kann man sich aber alle Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen:

GeForce 8800 GT 256
GeForce 8800 GT 512
GeForce 8800 GT 1024


----------



## o!m (23. Januar 2009)

Besten Dank, nun bin ich schlauer. Ich müsste mit der Karte so um die 17k  bei 3DMark06 schaffen um in die Punkteränge zu kommen; immerhin habe ich schon 15k geschafft - mit meinem alten E6750.

Hab' grad den Thread mit den Benchmark Tweaks entdeckt... Da geht noch was.


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2009)

Hehe ja  

Du kannst dir auch nich die HWBot-Signatur bei dir einblenden lassen - wenn du willst


----------



## o!m (24. Januar 2009)

Wiebittewasverstehichnicht


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> [..]Edit und Frage: ich habe jetzt bei 3dm06 zig mal den Takt geändert auch hohe priorität bringt nix mehr kann man da irgendwie noch punkte rausholen?



kann jemand bzgl der 3dm's helfen


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

Naja wenn du alles ausprobiert hast, was im Community-Guide zu den 3dmark's steht und nix mehr was bringt, geht das wohl nicht mehr höher


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Community-Guide zu den 3dmark's


ich mal lesen müsste..Asche auf mein Haupt..


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

Passiert


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

ich werde mir wohl ein Bench XP anlegen müssen Vista64 reisst nicht grade viel..


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

wie wärs mit Server 2008 ? Das eignet sich auch wunderbar für superpi usw.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

ist das kostenlos und gehen darauf auch alle 3Dmarks?


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

nene kostenlos ist das keineswegs... aber die 3dmarks laufen glaub ich alle - außer  vantage ?


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

vantage ist nicht so wichtig das kann ich auch auf Vista benchen...hatte mal eben gegoogelt es gibt eine Beta mit Test Key wenn das nicht falsche Infos sind..


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

joa dann probiers doch mal 

Besonders Superpi32M profitiert enorm davon


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

bin grade am laden bei MS gibt es tatsächlich eine beta mit test key..kann ich dann auch die normalen ATI Treiber nehmen?


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2009)

glaube ja... allerdings nicht sicher 
sonst musst mal googeln oder McZonk bzw Oli fragen, die können die das sicher beantworten


----------



## o!m (25. Januar 2009)

Hatte jetzt Zeit gefunden, die gemoddete 8800GT mal zu entstauben. Ich konnte Aquamark bis GPU 907MHz/ 1.35V benchen, aber leider spuckt der Bot keine Punkte aus. Bei 3DMark01 850MHz, 3DMark05 864MHz; auch hier keine Punkte. Ernüchternd.


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

8800gt hat auch sehr viele ergebnisse, da ist es schwer, noch punkte zu holen


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2009)

Ja dafür bräuchtest du eine sehr schnelle CPU @ DICE oder LN2. Ein E8600 z.B. ansonsten hast du in dem Gebiet wenig Chancen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2009)

Atom-Bench: Done
[Gehört nicht mir, sondern nem Freund  - nach dem ersten Absturz kurz nach SuperPi hatte er Angst, weil der PC anbgestürzt ist und er nicht viel Erfahrung mit OC hat...]

Schade eigentlich, weil er ein verdammt gutes Modell erwischt hat... Muss mal schaun ob ich ihn nochmal überreden kann 

greetz


----------



## Aerron (26. Januar 2009)

Moin  bin wieder da......... Nach meinem Umzug aufs Land muste ich fast 4 Monnate aufs Internet verzichten .

Vielen Dank Kabel Deutschland     


Was sollst.. hab heute gleich paar Punkte mit meiner alten GF8500 Gt 1024 MB  geholt, freu mich schon auf die Ati Grafkas  

Gruss Aerron


----------



## Mr.Tea (26. Januar 2009)

Tag auch, hab grad mal ein paar Ergebnisse fürn XP 3000+ hochgeladen. Hatte zwar kurzzeitig ein paar Probs mit Windows, sollten aber alle für mind. Platz 6 reichen. 

Morgen bench ich dann noch nen XP 2200+ und vielleicht kommt mein alter XP 1700+ nochmal dran. (falls sich mein Daumen bis dahin von der Begegnung mit dem 3000rpm Ultra Kaze erholt hat...)


----------



## o!m (26. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte mich heute auf 17.5 Punkte steigern! *fump*


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

> Ich konnte mich heute auf 17.5 Punkte steigern! *fump*


Respekt 
geile sache 

[in deiner sig sind aber nur 13,4 zu sehen oO]


----------



## o!m (26. Januar 2009)

Die Punkte in der Signatur werden wohl nicht sofort aktualisiert. Hier kannst Du die Punkte sehen, es sind jetzt aber nur noch 17,3. Verdammt, kann man sich nicht mal auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen...


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

hehe ich schon -  hab nur hwpoint ^^


----------



## o!m (26. Januar 2009)

HWPoints werden doch auch weniger wenn andere bessere Ergebnisse erreichen, oder etwa nicht? Grmbl! Jetzt sind es nur noch 16.6 Punkte... HWBoints haben eine kürzere Halbwertszeit als Beryllium-8


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

´Naja aber HW-Points gehen nicht wirklich schnell weg...
ich meine: wer bencht denn jetzt noch Athlon 64-Prozessoren und das auch noch unter H2O/Dice?

Und: Wenn wer in deiner HW-Kategorie ein Ergebnis sendet, dass schlechter ist als deins, kriegst du soagar Punkte dazu (bzw 0.1) weil du relativ gesehen ja besser bist 

verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## o!m (26. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, ich verstehe - vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!

Mit E8500@4.8GHz komme ich mit der 88GT sogar in die Nähe mancher Punkteränge. 3DMark06 kann ich aber vergessen, da fehlen über 1000 Punkte.


----------



## Aerron (29. Januar 2009)

Moin
Hab endlich nen schönen Bench hin bekommen mit einer HD4830  bis jetzt nur der 4te Platz  im 03 in der Klasse 


ich denke mal am we werd ich die Wakü auf satteln den geht auf jeden fall noch ein bisschen mit der CPU 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (30. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich Aquamark 3 mit ner HD 4800 benche 

ich habe nur Abstürze  ich hab schon ein paar andere Treiber ausprobiert und die Direcpll datei ersetzt !


gruß Aerron


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2009)

Läuft er bis zum Ende durch und zeigt keine Punkte an?
Hatte ich auch öfters... hab nur die Pll ersetzt und es ging 

Oder stürzt er einfach so ab?
-> wenn ja: immer an der selben Stelle? (Software/Treiberproblem)
-> verschiedene Stellen (eher Hardware)
-> friert das Bild ein? (Zu hoher Chiptakt, @stock laufen lassen?)


----------



## Aerron (30. Januar 2009)

Also meisten schmiert die Hardware ab Schwarzes Bild beim Starten kein Signal mehr von der Karte muß dann Neustarten 


Sonst läuft es durch aber zeigt nach dem end nur noch schwarzes Bild 

Komm aber mit dem Taskmanager zurück aufs OS Taskamanger zeigt Aquamark regiert nicht mehr 


ich habe die orginal Pll ersetzt drurch eine die ich im Web gefunden habe aber gibt keine enderung 

wer weiß was das für datei war ?

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (31. Januar 2009)

So hab hin bekommen war ne falsche Direcpll Datei 
Die richtige habe ich nach dem ich gestern dort keinen Zugriff hatte, von oZone3D gezogen und mit der Läuft jetzt auch Aquamark .


So ein Aufwand hab ich mit Nvidia noch nicht gehabt 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

JO für alle die das gleiche Problem haben/hatten


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

da hat mich doch glatt einer mit meinem 4450e geschlagen..ich sage es mal sooo ich bin zuversichtlich meinen kleinen auf 3500mhz zu bekommen..dann werde ich mich mit einer winxp install nochmal quälen...es ist mir doch tatsächlich mein DKA abgeraucht...habe nicht darauf geachtet, das sich links neben dem Prozi ein wärmestau gebildet hat..so becomes und die spawas sind hinüber...


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2009)

Oh :/ Das ist schlecht. Schade drum.


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2009)

sagtmal wie hoch darf ich die Voltages unter Luft setzen für den E8500?
Würde sagen max ~1,4V VCore
1,3V FSB
1,3V PLL

ist das ok zum Benchen?


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2009)

Bei guten Temps sollten kurzzeitig auch 1,45V oder 1,50V VCore kein Problem sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Oh :/ Das ist schlecht. Schade drum.


ersatz ist unterwegs...vermute das deshalb, das mein erster Phenom durch das Board abgeraucht ist....
to-do ist den Luftfilter wieder ausbauen..


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2009)

Jo ok danke @Roman

Ich bench dann mit 4,3Ghz unter LUft... brauch dringend wieder ne Wakü oder halt nen Pot 
Hab 2 neue GRakas, also vielleicht ein paar Pünktchen, wenn ich Zeit hab^^


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2009)

Ah ja falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe. Der erste Pot ist bereits fertig 

Bilder habe ich schon hier reingestellt: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Der eXtremkühl ***Bilderthread***

Bei Interesse PN an mich  Mitglieder unseres HWBot-Teams bekommen 10% Rabatt.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2009)

> Bei Interesse PN an mich  Mitglieder unseres HWBot-Teams bekommen 10% Rabatt.


Das ist ja man geil


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2009)

Hi wie kann ich SLI Scores submitten?
ICh kann bei der 7950 GX2 immer nur "7950GX2" auswählen, hab aber mit nem Kumpel SLI gebencht, also insgesamt 4 GPUs.

Wer kann mir das sagen?


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich kann dir das sagen  Du musst, wenn du bei "Submit-Score" bist, die Anzahl der verwendeten Grafikkarten angeben. Bei 7950GX2 SLI ist das dann 2x.

Siehe Screenshot.


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2009)

Ups... ja sry hab das völlig übersehehn 
danke 

EDIT: Score oben


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

Heute kommen nochmal ein paar Ergebnisse eines 7750 BE. Dürften 3-5 Punkte sein. Leider darf ich ihn nicht übertakten (Garantie).


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2009)

Joa hab heute ordentlich Punkte geholt...
Wusst gar nicht, dass ein altes Quad-SLI-Sys (vom Freund) so viele Punkte geben kann  - bzw die CPU davon gehört schon mir


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2009)

Welchen Treiber hast du denn mit der 7950GX2 verwendet? Habe auch noch eine hier


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2009)

Müsste Forceware 169.21 sein 

Ist halt der PC von einem Freund, ich hab nicht viel geändert außer die CPU getauscht (er hatte nen E6600 drin). Er ist eigentlich nicht so der OCer, weil er sich meist nicht traut, die Spannungen hoch anzuheben, trotzdem hat er ne sehr gute Kühlung...
[->Er hat zwar Geld, aber keine OC-Erfahrung ^^]


----------



## o!m (16. Februar 2009)

Heute geht mal wieder gar nichts auf der HWBot Seite... ich kann meine Ergebnisse nicht hochladen und bin kurz vorm Ausflippen. Ich geh' jetzt noch einen Kaffee kochen.


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2009)

JO hab ich auch schon bemerkt grad...

btw: was hast du denn gebencht?


----------



## o!m (16. Februar 2009)

Benchmark - Punkte - E8500 CPU Takt - GTX 260 GPU/ Shader/ RAM

Aquamark - 291300 P. - 4815MHz - 810/ 1620/ 1368MHz
3DMark01 -  89231 P. - 4770MHz - 771/ 1566/ 1323MHz
3DMark03 -  65319 P. - 4770MHz - 810/ 1620/ 1323MHz

Alles unter Luft. GPU 18°, Spawas 14°, NB 20° (alles idle)

3DMark05 - lief durch mit 4.75GHz und 756/ 1512/ 1323, leider ist der Router abgeschmiert und ich konnte keine online Verification machen. Punkte wurden auch nicht angezeigt, da ich keine registrierte Version nutze. Grmpf!!

Für den 06er hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr, werde mich aber heute Nacht nochmal ransetzen.

Wenigstens konnte ich die vorhandenen Ergebnisse nun hochladen, ich glaube mit dem 03er Run kann ich richtig was reissen.


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2009)

ah ok...

das gibt dann global points oder sogar im HW-Ranking für die GTX260 was?


----------



## o!m (16. Februar 2009)

Für den 03er keine Global Points, dafür 8.1 HWPoints. Ich habe einen Bronzepokal geholt.


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2009)

Hochachtung von mir dafür


----------



## o!m (17. Februar 2009)

*übertreib*

3DMark05 29849 P. E8500 4770MHz @ 1.48V - GTX260 756/ 1566/ 1323MHz @ 1.15V - 3.2Points

Aquamark jetzt 292577 P. E8500 4824MHz @ 1.48V - GTX260 810/ 1620/ 1368MHz @ 1.15V - 4.7Points

netto sind es etwas weniger.


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
warum habe ich keine Punkte für mein Ergebnis mit der 8800GT bekommen?
Ich dachte über 16k Pkt im 3D Mark 06 sind nicht schlecht...
Weil ich schon ein Ergebnis mit den 4870 CF habe?
Dann hätte ich mich unter dem Namen meiner Frau angemeldet, um Pkt zu bekommen...
Sind meine Ergebnisse unter wPrime sooo schlecht? (Ich war eigendlich stolz, endlich über 4,2 GHz zu kommen!)
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn du nicht in de TOP 20 bei der 88GT bist, gibts keine HW-Punkte.
Und Global Points sein 16k auch nicht wert... ist halt so.  bist ~50. Im HW-Ranking

Und zu wprime: Du hast was nicht richtig eingestellt: bei advanced musst du die Thread-Anzahl auf 4 stellen (Quadcore halt)
Dann sollte das Ergebnis nur noch ein Viertel deiner Zeit sein 

Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die das nicht einstellen und trotz extremer Taktraten keine Punkte bekommen ^^ - passiert halt


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

@ o!m: Schöne Ergebnisse  Bei Aquamark kannst du sehr viel mit scharfen RAM-Timings gut machen. Wie laufen deine genau? Habe ja auf dem Screen gesehen 5-5-5-15 2T bei wieviel Volt?


----------



## o!m (17. Februar 2009)

Speicher läuft auf 5-5-5-15 2T mit 2.1V (OCZ Reaper DDR2-1200), spezifiziert sind sie für 5-5-5-18 2T bei 2.1V. 1T geht gar nicht und staffere Timings auch nicht. Ich bin dafür mit dem Custom Performance Level an die Grenze gegangen (PL 8) und war mit dem resultierenden Datendurchsatz eigentlich zufrieden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe von Latenzen optimieren nicht so den Plan, aber wenn das stimmt was Du sagst, könnte ich den Aquamark Bench noch mal mit den Corsairs probieren. Das sind DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 2T; aber ich glaube nicht, daß die 1070MHz mit den Latenzen schaffen... ich bin mal zweckoptimistisch...


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht in de TOP 20 bei der 88GT bist, gibts keine HW-Punkte.
> Und Global Points sein 16k auch nicht wert... ist halt so.  bist ~50. Im HW-Ranking
> 
> Und zu wprime: Du hast was nicht richtig eingestellt: bei advanced musst du die Thread-Anzahl auf 4 stellen (Quadcore halt)
> ...


 
Danke, dann werd ich das heut abend nochmal benchen...


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

@ o!m: Wie siehts mit mehr Spannung aus?  Müsste bei denen doch kein Problem sein 2,2V oder 2,3V auf kurze Dauer. Dann geht noch mehr.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Februar 2009)

Die haben sogar noch Garantie bis 2.2V(OCZ EVP) 
Ich habe diesselben, schaffen bei mir AM3 mit 600Mhz @ 4-4-4-3.
Dies *Sub*latenzen bringen eine ganze Menge - bei mir kamen ~1500Pkt extra raus nur durch die tRC. Alle Timings zusammen sind gleich mal 4k-5k Punkte.


----------



## theLamer (17. Februar 2009)

ich glaub dir nicht, dass du die selben hast
[...oder meinst du die gleichen? ]


----------



## o!m (17. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt: vom RAM-Tuning habe ich nicht so den Plan und leider gibt es hier auch kein Tutorial/ How-to zum Thema; Jeden der unten stehenden Werte zu optimieren und auf Stabilität zu testen ist ja eine Arbeit, die mir zu aufwendig ist. Wenn das mit den 4-5K stimmt, wäre das aber die Sache wert... Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte für Timings/ Subtimings oder muss ich tatsächlich einen Wert nach dem anderen testen..? Bleibt vorerst mal die Spannung zu erhöhen...



```
DRAM Frequency               [DDR2-1248MHz]
DRAM Command Rate            [2N]
DRAM CMD Skew on Channel A   [Auto]
DRAM CMD Skew on Channel B   [Auto]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A   [Auto]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B   [Auto]
DRAM Timing Control          [Manual]

CAS# Latency                 [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to CAS# Delay           [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# PRE Time                [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# ACT Time                [15 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay           [ 3 DRAM Clocks]
REF Cycle Time               [40 DRAM Clocks]
WRITE Recovery Time          [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
READ to PRE Time             [ 3 DRAM Clocks]

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D)    [ 8 DRAM Clocks]
WRITE to READ Delay (S)      [ 3 DRAM Clocks]
WRITE to READ Delay (D)      [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
READ to READ Delay (S)       [ 4 DRAM Clocks]
READ to READ Delay (D)       [ 6 DRAM Clocks]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S)     [ 4 DRAM Clocks]

WRITE to PRE Delay           [13 DRAM Clocks]
READ to PRE Delay            [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
PRE to PRE Delay             [ 1 DRAM Clocks]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay         [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
ALL PRE to REF Delay         [ 5 DRAM Clocks]
```

Ist das noch OT?


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

Erfahrungswerte werden da nicht helfen. Musst dich einfach rantesten. Auch wenn es länger dauert aber es wirkt sich auf jeden Benchmark positiv aus  Lohnt sich schon.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Screen von meinen Subs. 

Vergleichen kann man die Werte jedoch nur bedingt, da ich auf einem Force Boards getestet habe. Allerdings ist es schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt und gibt einen Überblick über die Relation der einzelnen Timings.

Am einfachsten testest du unter Windows mit Memset Stück für Stück - das geht imo relativ schnell


----------



## o!m (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich nun mal an die Optimierung der RAM-Einstellungen gemacht; + 3000 Punkte bei Aquamark mit 2.26V und sonst unter 24/7 Settings. Morgen werde ich die ganze Palette nochmal durchbenchen. Vielen Dank für die Anregung! Für Interessierte im Anhang der Vergleich vorher/ nachher .


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

Der Sprung im PL von 12 auf 7 ist ja eklatant.
Da werden wohl die meisten Punkte herkommen.
Wenn der Speicher das schafft würde ich auch mal die anderen Hauptlatenzen auf 4 probieren.
Bei der CAS#latency könnte es zwar eng werden weil du die nicht unter Win verändern kannst,bei den anderen könnte es aber durchaus klappen.


----------



## o!m (20. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, da habe ich wohl nach dem Biosreset vergessen den PL wieder einzustellen. Die Corsairs haben das Memset Speicherprofil meiner OCZ nicht vertragen und mir hat's das Windows zerschossen; hatte aber PL7 eingestellt als ich Aquamark bemühte.

Neuer Versuch: E8500@535x9=4815MHz * GTX260@810/ 1620/1368MHz + optimierte Subtimings = 293865 P.


----------



## onkel-bill (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
kann ich die Aquamark Version zum benchen nehmen, welche auf der HeftCD 11/2003 war?
Ich hab kein DSL...
LG onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn das der Aquamark 3 ist, spricht nix dagegen...


----------



## onkel-bill (20. Februar 2009)

Ja ist er, in Ver. 3.0
Aber ich krieg beim benchen immer wieder an der selben Stelle einen schwarzen Bildschirm, auch niedrigerer Takt schafft keine Abhilfe...


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2009)

Hier gibts den AquamarkPatch für ATI-Karten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/536647-post456.html
TheLamer hatte das schon ein paar Seiten vorher mal gepostet.
Die direcpll mußt du dann gegen die Orginale im Installationsverzeichnis austauschen.


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2009)

Jo 
ist hier 2 mal im Thread drin 

Ansonsten geh auf die Awardfabrik-HP, da findest die Datei unter Downloads.

*duck und weg weil Werbung für Awardfabrik gemacht hab*


----------



## DanielX (20. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt auch mal meine ersten 3,6 Punkte fürs Team gemacht.


----------



## onkel-bill (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
danke für denn Link...
Die direcpll hatte ich ja schon ersetzt.
Mal was anderes:
Sollte ich trotzdem ergebnisse uppen, obwohl ich dafür keine Points kriegen werde?
LG onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2009)

Wieso nicht?
Ist doch schön, wenn man sie geordnet in seinem Profil auf hwbot anschauen kann


----------



## dorow (25. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wo ich meine neue Grafikkarte habe und mir ein Bench WinXP gebastelt habe werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Einige Punkte konnte ich ja schon für das Team sammeln. 
Wieso werden eigentlich nur noch die ersten 20 Plätze angezeigt! Ich find doch das jeder der auch nur 0,1 Punkt für das Team holt ein recht hat mit Angezeigt zu werden.


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2009)

Welche 20 Plätze meinst du? Die ersten Plätze im Hardware-Ranking werden mit Punkten belohnt. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## o!m (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube er meint das interne Teamranking. 

@dorow: Liegt am Server. Manchmal sehe ich auch nur die ersten 20, im Moment wird das ganze Team gelistet.  Mal geht's mal nicht.


----------



## dorow (25. Februar 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint das interne Teamranking.
> @dorow: Liegt am Server. Manchmal sehe ich auch nur die ersten 20, im Moment wird das ganze Team gelistet. Mal geht's mal nicht.


Genau. Ich sehe leider immer nur die ersten 20 Plätze (schon seit Wochen) eine Aktualisierung der Seite bringt auch keinen Erfolg. Aber na ja wenigsten klappt es mit den Punkten.

Hat sich erledigt. War wieder mal nur zu blind beim Lesen. Habe rechts nicht your team gesehen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi

Ich benche gerade mit einem Freund von mir und wir machen gerade Super Pi 32M. Wir würden auf jedenfall Punkte machen, aber was uns besorgt, ist dass wir nur 2 Kerne aktiviert haben und ht auch deaktiviert. Aber in der top 100 haben alle mindestens 4 kerne aktiviert und manche auch ht.

Seine CPu ist ein I7 920 @ 4,37.

Darf man nur 2 Kern ehaben oder nicht?

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

du darfst anhaben was du willst - superpi nutzt afaik nur einen kern


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Noch was 05 unterstütz doch nur 2 Kerne?

Da wir auch 3dmark machen, wäre das ehr vorteilhaft, da wir knapp 200 Mhz weiter gehen können!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Super Pi 32M bringt uns weiter 5 Punkte!


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

lass ihn mit 2 kernen laufen und danach nochmal mit 4  und nimm das bessere 
bei 05 ist das immer so ne sache... würde aber auch erstmal 2 versuchen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Ok

Bei WPrime.

Wie muss ich bei der neusten Version den Score anzeigen lassen(V. 2.00)?

Wenn der durchgelaufen ist, muss man auf view score klicken und ist ja nur da die eine Zeile.

Einfach diesen anzeigen lass und den rest dazu.

oder muss man die 1,55 verwenden?

Sorry, dass ich so doof frage, aber hier geht es um 10 Punkte.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

oder muss man die 1,55 verwenden?
"V.1.55 still mandatory" - Es ist also obligatorisch, 1,55 zu verwenden.
Bei 1.55 ist der score leicht angezeigt 

und bei wprime 4 kerne und 8 threads - läuft dann extrem schnell mit dem i7


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Bei 3DMark 01 und 03 sind DualCores besser weil sie sich meistens höher takten lassen. Beim 05er und 06er skalieren QuadCores besser.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Wir haben gerade mit dem Wprime 2.00 in 32M 5,920 Sekunden gebraucht.

Mit der alten 1.55 brauchen wir aber deutlich länger mit knapp 7 sekunden!

Wir haben schon 8 Thread eingestellt.

Woran kann dass liegen?

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2009)

Die verschiedenen Versionen kannst du nicht vergleichen da sie völlig anders rechnen.

Knapp 7 Sekunden ist aber gar nicht so schlecht  Wie stehts mit dem RAM?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Februar 2009)

Naja wir haben jetzt aufgehört. Ich muss nach hause und zudem bekommen wir ostern dann dice^^

An den Ram habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber der läüft mit 1250@7-7-7-18 1T....

Naja danke für eure Hilfe!

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

habe gerade eine Grafikkarte von einem Freund bekommen aber iwie weiß ich nicht genau welche das ist. Laut dem Aufkleber (PV-N43ED(256KD)) sollte es eine *GeForce 6600 Golden Limited *sein aber laut gpu-z stimmt die Taktung iwie nicht überein

gpu-z bild:
http://saved.im/otmzndbtdtc0/6600.gif

Desweiteren weiß ich nicht wie die bei hwbot heißt wenn ich einen Score eintragen möchte?

Danke und lg


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Mmhhhh.
Was schmeißt Rivatuner denn an Taktraten raus?


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Bei Hwbot müsste es diese Karte sein.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mmhhhh.
> Was schmeißt Rivatuner denn an Taktraten raus?



http://saved.im/otmznjy3eg9r/rivertuner.jpg

http://saved.im/otmznjc4c2q5/rivertuner2.jpg

iwie komisch was meitn ihr dazu?



darkniz schrieb:


> Bei Hwbot müsste es diese Karte sein.



habe ich auch schon gedacht bin mir aber nicht sicher wenn ich mir mein gpu-z bild ankucke und deren weiß ich nicht so recht ob es das wirklich sein soll

hier noch ein bild habe mal kurz 3dmark06 drüber laufen lassen nichts umgestellt :

http://saved.im/otmznznsymmz/3dmark06geforce6600.jpg


EDIT:

kuck dir mal die ganze zeile der karte an das stimmt nicht die mir hier vorliegt hat 256mb ...

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

So wies aussieht ist es eine stinknormale 6600,allerdings mit 256MB was eher selten ist.

Edit:
HWbot unterscheidet anscheinend nicht zwischen 128 und 256 MB,sondern nur zwischen DDR,DDR2 und DDR3


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Bei Hwbot sind die Versionen mit 128MB und 256MB in einer Kategorie zusammengefasst. Dein Modell scheint aber ab Werk etwas übertaktet zu sein, was aber bei Hwbot keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Taktraten bei einer 6600 mit 300/300 aber Standard.


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Standard sind 300/250.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

was ich auch komisch finde ist das bei river tuner und precision tool 299 MHz und 599MHz angezeigt werden ich kann den takt auch nicht verändern aber in gpu-z zeigt er 300 MHz und 300MHz an


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

300 MHz sind der Tatsächliche Takt und 599 MHz der Effektive Takt.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

was heißt das jetzt genau? 
wie kann ich etwas am takt machen oder geht da nichts?

EDIT:

Prolink PixelView GeForce 6600 Ultimate review

hab was gefunden wie beschrieben soll es laut aufkleber eine golden limited sein aber der takt stimmt auch nicht oder doch und was geht da jetzt noch?

mit precision toll lässt sie sich nicht takten und mit river tuner kenn ich mich nicht aus ...

lg


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Das heißt nur, dass die Programme unterschiedliche Taktraten anzeigen (einmal tatsächlicher und einmal effektiver Takt), die aber das selbe sind. Das ist wie beim Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2 800MHz sind auch nur 400MHz tatsächlicher Takt und 800MHz effektiv.

Die Grafikkarte müsste sich eigentlich ganz normal mit dem Riva-Tuner übertakten lassen.

Edit:


MasterScorpion schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Prolink PixelView GeForce 6600 Ultimate review
> 
> ...


 
Die Daten stimmen doch 300MHz GPU-Takt, 300MHz tatsächlicher Ram-Takt (600 MHz effektiv) und 256 MB Speicher mit 128bit Speicheranbindung.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

aso ok wie schon gesagt bekomme ich sie mit precision tool nicht getaktet und mit river tuner kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus 
was kann ich jetzt machen


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Du startest den Rivatuner > auf das Dreieck bei _Driver settings_ klicken > und dann auf _System settings_ klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann müsste es so aussehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und davon am besten mal einen Screenshot machen.




.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

danke dir aber wenn ich auf enable driver level hardware overclocking klicke  fragt er mich ob ich rebooten möchte oder detect now bei beiden passiert nichts und er zeigt auch nicht die taktraten an wie bei dir


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Hast du mal das ATI-Tool oder PowerStrip ausprobiert?


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

wow das ati tool ist ja super und total easy zu bedienen es wird auch direkt im gpu-z angezeigt auch wenn ich die profile ändere danke dir
eine frage hätte ich noch .. du meintest doch der tatsächliche takt ist 300 und effektiv 600 wie takte ich das kann ich jetzt einfach 400 eingeben oder 700 um 100 mhz mehr zubekommen?
hat vllt jemand erfahrung damit wie weit die ungefähr geht?


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Welche Taktraten zeigt denn das ATI-Tool als Default an?


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

na toll hab die karte getaktet wollte 3dmark06 anschmeißen und zack bild weg pc neugestartet und nach dem booten macht er nicht weiter als platte arbeitet aber nichts kommt ... alte karte eingebaut selbe spiel karten ok platten auch aber wie gesagt kann starten letzte funktionierende konfigurationen und abgesicherten modus auswählen startet auch soweit alles aber nach dem booten bzw laden der daten nichts hab ne andere platte mit system dran gehangen ohne probleme ... habe mit einen ramsystem gekuckt ob alle daten da sind alles ok könnte sie zur not sichern habe alle tools von eben gelöscht auch in der registrie .....
was nun funktioniert trotzdem nicht???


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Möglicherweise sind bei dem Absturz Dateien von Windows verloren gegangen. Hast du mal versucht, Windows zu reparieren?

Funktioniert die Karte noch? Welche Taktraten hattest du eingestellt?


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

ich hab in dem auswahl menü wenn man F8 drückt das mti dem domäin controller und so ausgewählt und dan kam ein windowsbild mit wird repariert ich warte gerade noch ... das ist jetzt total ätzend  aber denk nicht das es was wird muss ichwohl alles sichern und neu machen  oder weiß jemand noch etwas?????


----------



## darkniz (2. März 2009)

Du könntest eine Reparaturinstallation mithilfe der Windows CD machen.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

also test ist durch alles fehlerfrei keine ahnung voran es liegt sichere alle daten und mach es einfach neu so lange die daten da sind ist alles gut


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2009)

*Klugscheiß an*:Merke,zum Benchen besorge man sich eine Zweitplatte.*Klugscheiß aus.*

Mir sind beim Benchen mal alle Favoriten flöten gegangen,die letzte Sicherung war schon über ein Jahr alt.Seitdem kein Benchen mehr auf meiner Systemplatte.


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. März 2009)

ja ich weiß
ist auch ncith schlimm hätte sie eh in nächster zeit neu machen müssen so lange alle daten da sind ist ja alles im grünen bereich dauert nur ewig die platte leer zu machen

lg und schönen abend euch noch ... aso und trotzdem danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. März 2009)

Heute ist endlich der Pot von Otterauge gekommen

Verdammt schwer das Teil.

In den nächsten Wochen kommt Dice und dann werden Punkte geholt!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## schub97 (3. März 2009)

kann mir mal jemand helfen!ich kann mich im forum von hwbot nicht anmelden!und eine mail können sie mir angeblich auch nicht schicken!muss mich dort ein amdin freischalten?aber wieso sthet dann in der mail man wird automatisch aktiviert?


----------



## darkniz (3. März 2009)

Auf der Hauptseite kannst du dich anmelden, oder? Normalerweise muss man sich im Forum nicht extra anmelden.


----------



## schub97 (3. März 2009)

ist aber so!mein name steht nur in einem anmelde-balken und ein passwort auch,doch es  klappt dann nicht.und ich hab auch schon dem support geschrieben,keine antwort.was zum teufel ist das?

hab mal zwei bilder gemacht!


----------



## darkniz (3. März 2009)

Kommt bei dir eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du versucht dich im Forum anzumelden?

Ich habe mich gerade abgemeldet und kann mich auch problemlos wieder anmelden.


----------



## schub97 (3. März 2009)

ja diese!


----------



## darkniz (3. März 2009)

Wenn du dich auf der Hauptseite abmeldest, kannst du dich dann auf der Hauptseite wieder anmelden?

Hast du es mal solange probiert, bis das Limit an Versuchen erreicht war? Dann kannst du dir eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten zuschicken lassen und das Passwort löschen.


----------



## schub97 (3. März 2009)

ich hab doch geschriben sie können mir keine mail schicken!


----------



## darkniz (3. März 2009)

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung oder kommt keine E-Mail bei dir an?


----------



## schub97 (4. März 2009)

es kommt eine fehlermeldung in der auf englisch steht er kann die emailadresse nicht finden ,aber über die hauptseite kann er sie senden!


----------



## schub97 (8. März 2009)

ich sthe noch nich ma auf der mitgliederliste im forum!aber bei options-account unter hwbot forum accpunt steht:automatic sign on:not working,check account name and password was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## darkniz (8. März 2009)

Bei dir scheint es ein Problem mit den Anmeldedaten zu geben. Da kann dir nur ein Hwbot-Moderator weiterhelfen.


----------



## schub97 (8. März 2009)

ja,ok.aber ich hab misch schon zweimal an einen gewendet,das war vor einem monat habe keine antwort bekommen!


----------



## darkniz (8. März 2009)

Am Besten wendest du dich an den Administrator _richba5tard._


----------



## schub97 (10. März 2009)

hat sich erledigt ich hatte im profil noch nicht auf create forum account geklickt!


----------



## Soulsnap (12. März 2009)

So bin auch mal eingetreten und hab auch gleich mal n Super PI ergebnis hochgeladen aber irgendwie steig ich da noch nicht ganz durch.. Bekomme irgendwie keine Punkte. Wenn ich den namen meines Prozessors eingebe steht da no matching Hardware. Ist ein E6550 hab schon alles ausprobiet aber komme nicht weiter. Hilfe Bitte!


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2009)

Willkommen im Team 

hwbot.org - Top Results. hier sehe ich 2 Ergebnisse von dir. Beim oberen bringt er den, von dir besagten Fehler. Das untere passt aber. Du musst erst ca eine Stunde warten bis die Rankings aktualisiert werden. Vorher gibt es keine Punkte.
Lösche das obere, nicht funktionierende Ergebnis am besten.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. März 2009)

Ja habs gerade erst gemerkt das man nicht Core 2 Duo sondern nur Core 2 eingeben muss. naja werd mich jetzt nochmal n bisschen mit OC beschäftigen. Da mein guter OCZ Raper DDR2-1150 den geist aufgegeben hat wie es scheint ( Irgendwie hängt er sich immer auf wenn er den Ram erkennen soll) Muss ich jetzt wieder mit dem Mushkin DDR2-800 vorlieb nehmen. Der macht leider nur 1000 Mhz mit.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2009)

Ich hab hier eine TNT2/64-16MB.
Im 01er läuft alles bis auf car high.
Der wird mit der Meldung abgebrochen das nicht genug Videospeicher zur Verfügung steht.
Gibt's irgendeinen Tweak um das auszuschließen?
Sämtliche AGP-Einstellungen im Bios hab ich schon durch.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2009)

Es gibt eine neue Regelung für den 01er bei alten Karten. Das könnte dein Problem beheben.

Hast das schon gelesen: hwbot.org - 'Update to 3DMark01 rules for old videocards (Riva TNT)' ?


----------



## theLamer (12. März 2009)

Joa ich habs gelesen, hatte die goldmedaille im 3Dmark 2001 und der TNT2 M64... Score gelöscht, als er ungültig war...

UNd jetzt? Hab ich mein altes AGP-Benchsystem nicht mehr... schade drum...


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2009)

Das hab ich gelesen.
Aber generell ist die TNT ja in der Lage 32Bit Texturen und auch 32bit Farbtiefe zu rendern,alle Tests bis auf Car High laufen ja auch.
Die Ausnahme bei der TNT worauf sich der Artikel bezieht ist halt das Software T&L.
Hier ist ein Screen von Lippokratis.
hwbot.org - Lippokratis's 3Dmark 2001 score

Das Problem sind wahrscheinlich die 16MB Ram.


----------



## crooper (13. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar wurde mein wPrime 32m Ergebnis von einem Moderator gelöcht, nach dem ein User den gemeldet hatte.

Die CPU ist ein Phenom2 X3 720 BE KW04  und für wprime habe ich den vierten Kern aktiviert, da er ja mit vier Kernen ein besseres Ergebnis liefert.

In der Email von Hwbot steht folgendes drin:


> Hello,
> 
> An hwbot crew member, demiurg, has blocked one of your submitted scores. It has been marked as 'incorrect submission'.
> 
> ...


Meine Frage:
Wo steht das geschrieben, das ich den vierten Kern nicht aktivieren darf?

Ich habe selber nämlich nichts gefunden und deshalb auch das Ergebnis hochgeladen.

Außerdem heist es doch in den Regel, soweit ich es verstanden habe, das ich mein Prozessor immer in der originalen "Prozessor-Kategorie" hochladen soll. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?! 

Was meint ihr, was ich nun jetzt machen soll?
Bitte um Hilfe!

Gruß crooper


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2009)

Denke, dass das aus fairness-Gründen nicht erlaubt ist. Eigentlich hat die CPU eben nur 3 Kerne.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

Das sollte eigentlich erlaubt sein... schließlich darf man z.B beim NV40 jau auch Pixel-Pipelines aktivieren...
Aber man darf halt nur in einer Kategorie posten, und zwar in der, die die eigentlich richtige ist. Hätte das so wie crooper gemacht. ODer hab ich die Regeln falsch interpretiert / gelesen?


----------



## z3r0 (13. März 2009)

Bevor ich die Ergebnisse meines Phenom II X3 hochgeladen hatte hab ich den Teil der Regel auch gelesen, vonwegen man sollte auch bei Freischaltungen das Ergebnis in der ursprünglichen Kategorie Posten zu besseren Vergleichbarkeit oder so bla blub.

Könnte ja sein, dass dein Ergebnis auch bald wieder zugelassen wird wenn noch mehr User den 4. Kern aktivieren, die Situation ist bei CPUs ja ganz was neues.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. März 2009)

Es ist absolut legitim Ergebnisse mit einem freigeschalteten X3 eintragen zu lassen. Ich habe extra im Hwbot-Forum nachgefragt und folgende Aussage erhalten:



			
				jmke schrieb:
			
		

> if you unlock it, still submit the results under X3


Phenom II with *hidden* L3-Cache/Cores - hwbot.org


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

JO eben so dachte ich das auch...
Aber wieso wurde der score dann gelöscht?


----------



## crooper (13. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe das Ergebnis gerade neu hochgeladen. Diesmal aber mit dem Link den PCGH_Stephan angegeben hat in der Beschreibung.

Hoffe das Ergebnis bleibt jetzt so stehen. 

hwbot.org - crooper's wPrime 32m score


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

Gestern abend: Ich lese nen bisschen pcgh-print und was lese ich da? 

xxx"Im Vergleich zum Vormonat kommte "theLamer" mehr als 50 Punkte gutmachen, "Hyperhorn" erzielte neue Teamrekorde in den Benchmarks Wprime 32M und 1024M. Auch "Joker", 
xxx"Schnitzel_12000" und "Aerron" stockten ihr Punktekonto auf." (sw) 
[PCGH 04/2009, S.112: Das Hwbot-Team von PCGHX, Computec Media AG, Fürth.]

Das ist doch mal was, in PCGH-Print zu stehen 
Wieter so, Hwbot-Team


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2009)

Wow coole Sache  Glückwunsch 

Werde dieses Wochenende noch bisschen mit meinen 9800GX2en benchen  Mal schauen was dann noch geht.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

bestimmt einiges - nach dem 2003er Score


----------



## Schnitzel (13. März 2009)

Noch 47Pkt zu Platz 21,257 zu Platz 20.


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2009)

Die 47 könnte ich heute eventuell noch packen 

Am Wochenende gibts die passenden Pots zu meinen 9800GX2en. Material ist schon da (und noch für ein paar CPU-Pots)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (13. März 2009)

hehe ich laeg am WE auch noch nach - mit was sag ich noch nicht 
Sollte auch nen paar Punkte geben


----------



## Schnitzel (13. März 2009)

Und Ende März kommt ja noch die Großoffensive von Olli.


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2009)

so, eben angefangen meine Radeon X1650Xt zu benchen un promt 2 mal gold geholt


----------



## Schnitzel (14. März 2009)

Wir pirschen uns so langsam ran.
Noch 32 Punkte.
Ich hab leider meine Mun schon verschossen,bin erst Ende März wieder dran.


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2009)

Werde heute nacht noch mit einer meiner 9800GX2en benchen. Die andere habe ich für den Potbau zerlegt  Mal schauen ob ich noch was hinbekomme.


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Gerade noch schnell einen 01er Run durchlaufen lassen. Mal schauen wieviel Punkte das bringt.

hwbot.org - der8auer's 3Dmark 2001 score


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

Schon mal was. unter DICE geht da aber bestimmt noch mehr...
Mit nem E8600 < 5Ghz  kommt man wohl auch nicht ins Hardware-Ranking der 98GX2 oder?


----------



## olsystems (15. März 2009)

So habe einen OLDIE aus dem Ruhestand geholt und mir einenm kleinen MOD verschönert! 

Werde die Benches noch Fertig machen und dann mal schaun was es an Punkten gibt, für das erste Ergebnis sind es schon mal 8.1!!!


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Schon mal was. unter DICE geht da aber bestimmt noch mehr...
> Mit nem E8600 < 5Ghz  kommt man wohl auch nicht ins Hardware-Ranking der 98GX2 oder?



Unter 6GHz kannst das vergessen  

Aber das kommt alles noch


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

MIr fehlt auch nur ne schnelle CPU, hab eben mit meiner HD4850 1250Mhz RAM Furmark-stable gekriegt... GPU auf 760Mhz, mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert... Vlt gehen ja 1,3Ghz  - wird mir aber langsam zu heiß die Sache 

Das Irre ist ja, das der RAM keine Kühler hat... Sapphire wundert mich iwie 
aber selbst hier hat niemand iwie so nen hohen Speichertakt, ist unter Luft wohlgemerkt...
hwbot.org - Radeon HD 4850 specifications and performance analysis.)

Wenn ich die benche, gibt das bestimmt nen paar Punkte, vorausgesetzt mein E8500 macht mit und macht nicht iwie bei 5Ghz schlapp...

EDIT: Vgpu modded, VRam nicht...


----------



## DanielX (16. März 2009)

Ich hab hier noch so ne alte Matrox Mystique mit PCI-Anschluß, kann ich die nicht auch für hwbot benchen?

Weil soweit ich das sehe sind da keine PCI Karten gelistet?

MfG DanielX


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2009)

Also Matrox ist hier gelistet... hwbot.org - Browse Hardware. 
allerdings nur agp-Karten

Wenn du nen Mod bei Hwbot ansprichst und ihm nen gpuz-screen gibst, macht er ne neue Kategorie auf  - hast also Gold sicher 

ODer welche Karte ist das genau? Ist die evtl schon in der Liste?


----------



## DanielX (16. März 2009)

Mhh auf der Karte steht nur Matrox 644-00 Rev.A und auf dem Chip MGA IS-MGA-106SG-D.

Und unter dem Chipnamen hab ich die Mystique gefunden.

Und danach hätte ich noch das Problem mit Treibern.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2009)

habe mir vor ein paar Monaten HW-Bot Hardware gekauft..wer denkt mit den GPU aus meinem Verkaufsthread könnte was gehen der soll sich dort bitte mal melden..Link siehe Siggi..


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2009)

Jo danke, werde vlt was machen 
Mal sehen


----------



## Schnitzel (16. März 2009)

Wenn überhaupt was mit der Matrox läuft wird das aber verdammt zäh werden.
Aquamark ist ja schon mit der TNT über 20 min. gelaufen.

Ich hab mir gerade eine 7600GT vom MP besorgt,ich denke jetzt bin ich  mit einer 6600GT,einer 7600GT und einer 7900GT erstmal gut gerüstet.
Jetzt muß nur noch der E8500 mitspielen.
Ich werd morgen mal max FSB testen.


----------



## theLamer (16. März 2009)

7600gt ist der Klassiker... wird schwer mit der Top 5 


> Jetzt muß nur noch der E8500 mitspielen.


Meiner auch, wenn er das tut, sind mit der 4850 Punkte drin hab sie auf 850/1150 bekommen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (16. März 2009)

Hallo! Habe mich am Wochenende mal angemeldet und 2 Ergebnisse hochgeladen, Aquamark3 und 3Dmark06. Hab als blutiger Anfänger mal ne Frage: Reicht es dass Ergebniss hier im Forum hochzuladen? Kann mich auf der hwbot Seite nirgends finden..


MfG Fresh


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2009)

Hy und willkommen.
Die Updatefunktion im Forum funktioniert nicht,du mußt also deine Ergebnisse direkt auf HWbot hochladen.

Edit:


theLamer schrieb:


> 7600gt ist der Klassiker... wird schwer mit der Top 5


Bei der CPU mach ich mir da keine Sorgen,wenn ich  mir die Top 5 anschaue ist da nicht der burner dabei.
Die Frage ist halt wie weit ich die Karte treiben kann.
Ich hab zwar keinen Pot,aber die bekommt in der Benchbox ne Dice-Luftkühlung


----------



## theLamer (17. März 2009)

> Ich hab zwar keinen Pot,aber die bekommt in der Benchbox ne Dice-Luftkühlung


hehe sowas änhliches plane ich auch für demnächst


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinen Pot,aber die bekommt in der Benchbox ne Dice-Luftkühlung



Kann sich ja ändern  Wenn du einen brauchst kannst mich ja anschreiben


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2009)

Für die CPU hab ich ja einen selbst gebaut.
Dann krieg ich den für die Grafik auch selber hin falls es sein muss.

Erstmal schauen wie weit ich so komm.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (17. März 2009)

OK. Danke Schnitzel, werd ich dann mal in Angriff nehmen..

MfG Fresh


----------



## z3r0 (19. März 2009)

So nachdem meine Punkte mit dem Phenom II X3 langsam wohl schmelzen wollte ich jetzt meine FireGL V3100 ins Rennen schicken.
Welchen Treiber sollte ich wohl bei solch älteren Karten nutzen? Einfach das neuste was AMD anbietet oder laufen da bestimmte alte Versionen besser?


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Tja,da hilft nur ausprobieren - oder spinzen bei den anderen.


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage ist das bei euch schon gewesen das sich der 06 in den Punkten vertut?
Habe heute ein wenig mit meiner 8800GT gespielt und wollte ein schönes Ergebniss hin legen das ich wieder unter den Top 10 bin, beim 4 oder 5 Run hat der mir Punkte hin geschmiessen das gibts nicht, habe halt ständig ein wenig da mehr da weniger um halt raus zubekommen was die besten Settings für den Finalen Run sind, und dann haut der mir 16476 Punkte auf einmal hin.

Hab mal den screen mit angehängt.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Ja,kommt schonmal vor.
Ich hatte im 03er schonmal über 39000 Pkt.,was das Topergebnis mal gleich um über 10000 getopt hätte.
Schau dir mal die Frames  beim Nature an.
ORB - Compare
Da hat er sich nach ein paar Sekunden Aufgehängt und hat den Treiber resettet,
hat den Test aber mit den Durchschnittsframes der ersten Sekunden gewertet.
Der Rest ist dann mit defaulttaktraten durchgelaufen.


----------



## olsystems (19. März 2009)

Also in der Hinsicht hat er nichts gebracht, also sollte ich das Ergebniss lieber wieder Löschen, denn ich hatte bis dahin immer um die 15800 Punkte und dann aufeinmal die besagten 16xxx?

Es fehlen noch knapp 40 Punkte für Platz 20....


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2009)

Wenn du keinen Aussetzer hattest wird das wohl ein reguläres Ergebnis sein,von daher sehe ich auch keinen Grund zum löschen.


----------



## theLamer (21. März 2009)

So... das mit der 8xxx ist gegessen, hab vom Kumpel eine 76gs gekauft, die benche ich bis in den Tod... 
Yeah  - Voltmod gogo


----------



## onkel-bill (24. März 2009)

Hallo,
hab heute Ergebnisse mit ner TNT2 Pro hochgeladen.
Beim 2001er gabs prompt Gold.
Der Aquamark dagegen war total enttäuschend: 13. und damit letzter...
Ich hab mal die Ergebnisse mit den anderen verglichen:

                                                GFX/CPU       gesamt
Kolian       E2160@2,4GHz             618/15165      6068
1eha        A64 3000+@ 2,5GHz      348/06691      3389
TiTON       E4300@1,8GHz             303/12766      3011
onkel-bill   Semp.2300+@2083MHz   243/07390      2384

Also daraus werd ich so richtig nicht schlau.
Ich hab mehr CPU Pkt mit nem Sempron als n A64 @2,5GHz?
Die Gfx scheint doch gut getaktet zu sein, sonst hätte ich doch nicht son gutes 2001er Ergebniss!
Und so stark scheint der Aquamark auch nicht von einer starken CPU zu profitieren, siehe das Ergebniss von TiTON...
Hat einer von Euch n paar Tips zum Aquamark?
Ist es normal, das ab ca Frame 510 nur ~1FPS laufen?
(auch bei mehreren RUN´s)
Mit der TNT2 M64 wollte der Aquamark überhaupt nicht laufen, selbst ohne OC hatte ich immer wieder nen Absturz.
Wär toll, wenn Ihr n paar Tips für mich hättet...

onkel-bill

__________________________________________________________________________________

Heute kam bei uns Kupferkabel in die Erde. Dann kommt DSL hoffendlich bald...


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2009)

Hatte auch mal Gold mit der TNT2 im 3DMark 2001, bevor es die Ausnahmeregel gab... Mein Score hab ich leider gelöscht 

Aquamark ist mit der Karte so ne Sache, hatte auch Probleme


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2009)

Bei mir ist der Aqua auf einer TNT2 M64 problemlos durchgelaufen,gedauert hat es - nun ja - *etwas* länger.
Die Zeit reicht wohl für zwei Zigaretten und eine Tasse Kaffee- aber alles hintereinander.
Soviel zu dem einen frame.

Als Treiber hab ich den  42.93 genommen,da gab es keine Probleme.
Beim 2001er läuft car high bei mir nicht,wohl weil die Karte nur 16MB hat.


----------



## onkel-bill (25. März 2009)

Ich werd mal heute das ganze System neu aufsetzen.
Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die meisten hier Win XP dafür benutzen.
Ich werd das ganze auch mal unter W95c und Win ME versuchen, vllt macht das ja was aus.


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2009)

Würde XP nehmen 

2 Days left 2 Dice


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2009)

Turrucan hat geburtstag!

Happy Birthday Turrican! - hwbot.org


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2009)

An alle: Ich plane was kaltes, aber nicht so kalt wie DICE, sondern wärmer, aber kälter als Wasser 
Werde dazu nen How-To / Bericht verfassen, gelötet und Heißkleber "geschossen" (mit der Pistole  ) für die Isolierung habe ich schon, für den Rest habe ich im Moment keine Zeit (2 Wochen weg nach Gran Canaria ) 

Aber ihr dürft gespannt sein xD


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2009)

CPU-Z Validator 3.0 
das ist die CPU im internetcafe m Urlaub... leider keine Punkte 
Aber haette ja klappen koennen, ich lass mir nix entgehen


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2009)

Du bist ja total krank.
Wieso haben die einen E7200 in einem Internetrechner?
Das ist ja wie Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Speedoo (2. April 2009)

@ Schnitzel 
Damit deine TNT2 M64 (16MB) im 3DM01 durch läuft macht musst du mal den  30,82 Treiber Probieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2009)

Jep,werd ich ausprobieren.
Danke


----------



## Masterwana (2. April 2009)

Weis einer von euch wo ich diese Grafikkarte einordnen soll? Bei HWBot kann ich leider nichts finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder muss ich erst ne neue Karte bei HWBot anmelden?

hmm... dann hätt ich ja mindestens nen Aquamark WR 
mal testen ob 3D Mark 2001 auch läuft


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2009)

Sieht so aus als ob sie noch nicht drin ist.
Ich hab nur eine M6 und eine M7 gefunden.


----------



## Masterwana (2. April 2009)

Mehr hab ich auch nicht gefunden 
Muss jetzt leider weg. Werde nachher mal anmelden


----------



## Masterwana (2. April 2009)

Schon erledigt.
Mal schauen wann die Karte im HWBot auftaucht


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2009)

CPU-Z Validator 3.0
anderer PC im inetcafe...
und gefuehlte 100 euro ausgegeben fuer internet


----------



## Masterwana (2. April 2009)

Gibs auf du kriegst im Urlaub keine Punkte 
------------------------
hmm...  Zu der Mobility 128

Aquamark stürzt ab und 3DMark 2001 läuft nur mit 16 Bit Z-Buffer 

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## schub97 (3. April 2009)

weißt du mit der graka kannst du nicht mehr als 2punkte(hardware-punkte)holen!Also macht das nichts!Hast du mal gpuz geschaut!Ist doch logo das aquamark net läuft!Die unterstützt nur directx6!


----------



## olsystems (3. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.0
> anderer PC im inetcafe...
> und gefuehlte 100 euro ausgegeben fuer internet



Bring doch die CPUs mal mit .

Aber das find ich voll genial einen E7200 und dann so weit runtergetaktet.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. April 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> Die unterstützt nur directx6!



Generell sollte aber der 01er und Aquamark laufen.
Funktioniert auf einer TNT ja auch und die hat auch nur DX6.
Ich denke mal eher da hängt mit den 8MB Ram zusammen.


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

Aquamark Läuft ja auch nur stürzt es nach dem ersten Test ab.
Schnitzel: Kann gut sein das 8MB zu wenig sind.

Und was ist jetzt mit 3DMark 2001 das läuft ja nur mit 16 Bit Z-Buffer (Standard sind 32 Bit)
Oder fällt das auch unter die Pre 2001-Karten Regel?


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2009)

> Aber das find ich voll genial einen E7200 und dann so weit runtergetaktet.


EIST und so... ist sinnvoll, oder nicht?


----------



## M.Holder (3. April 2009)

So habe mich mal euch angeschlossen.

Über die Ferien hol ich aus meinen 2 Systemen mal das maximum raus.


----------



## Benchfriends (3. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> EIST und so... ist sinnvoll, oder nicht?


 
Kann man drüber Streiten....


----------



## theLamer (4. April 2009)

> Über die Ferien hol ich aus meinen 2 Systemen mal das maximum raus.


Sauber  gib alles  
Unter Luft, Wasser oder sogar DICE ?


----------



## M.Holder (4. April 2009)

Unter Luft im Keller, WaKü hab ich leider net, und nen Pot werd ich mir leihen, allerdings wird mein 7750 nen Coldbug haben.

Aber ich schon welche unter LN2 laufen sehen.

Mal schauen, ich hab ja noch ein paar delta Lüfter.....

MFG


----------



## theLamer (4. April 2009)

Das Problem mit dem Coldbug loese ich folgendermassen: Ich benche mit Pot und normalem Eis. Da hast du ca. 0ºC... nahe am Coldbug. Das Wasser im Pot wird mit ner umgebauten Pumpe nach aussen befoerdert, also kann man damit auch laengere Zeit was anfangen 

Wenn ich wieder @home bin, werde ich dazu nen Bericht schreiben  und mein E8500 auf meinem P5Q SE testen. Wieso kein DICE? Weil das Board max 1,5V VCore kann xD 

Happy Benching!


----------



## M.Holder (4. April 2009)

Ahh gute idee.

Was für eine Pumpe verwendest du denn da?


Bringt null Grad eigentlich so viel mehr?


MFG Max


----------



## theLamer (4. April 2009)

Ne ausgediente Pumpe auf das wesentliche reduziert 
Wie gesagt ich mach nen bericht mit fotos usw, da wirst das sehen 

Crushice + Salz -> -12ºC  reicht fuers erste


----------



## M.Holder (5. April 2009)

Ok, dann werde ich bis dahin warten. Wenn sich der eine noch mit dem Steuergerät meldet damit ich das Reparieren kann, könnte ich vl, auch unter Wasser benchen. Allerdings dann nur mit Cape-Kühlern. Cpu+GPU.

MFG


----------



## theLamer (6. April 2009)

Joa Radi in Eiswasser geht auch schon 
Habs mal ausprobiert (Hitzkoepfiger Duron 1,2GHz OC), musst allerdings isolieren die schlaueche.


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage, kann ich eig mit meinem Sys. irgendwie noch was rausholen. Wenn ich mal mit irgend einem Bench was Reisse sinds meisten nur so 0.1-0.3 Punkte...
Mein System ist eig. relativ hoch übertaktet (für Luftkühlung) trotzdem lande ich im Hardware Rank nur im unteren Mittelfeld. Liegt sicherlich auch daran das CPU und Graka von mir oft benutzt werden aber wundert mich trotzdem irgendwie. Ist auf HW Bot den nur die oberste Elite unterwegs? :S

Also über ein paar Tipps wie ich noch ein paar (halbe) Pünktchen reissen kann würde ich mich wirklich freuen


----------



## theLamer (10. April 2009)

Na dann poste mal dein System...


> Liegt sicherlich auch daran das CPU und Graka von mir oft benutzt werden


Hoert sich stark dnach an, als ob du LN2 oder dice verwenden solltest um was zu reissen ^^


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2009)

Steht doch im Profil^^

Aber hier nochmal mein Sys.

Prozessor
    Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.7 GHz (Luftkühlung)
Mainboard
    MSI K9A2 C-CF (790X)
Arbeitsspeicher
    4GB DDR2-800
Festplatte(n)
    2x400GB(401HJ, 501HJ) 1x120GB(IDE) 1x500GB (extern)
Grafikkarte
    8800GT(G92) 706/1008/1718
Sound
    X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem
    Windows XP


----------



## theLamer (10. April 2009)

Pokale kannst wohl vergessen... musst mal die Top 20 jeweils checken... hab nur wenig Zeit, weil ich im URlaub das Inet teuer bezahl 

Aber im PCMark 2005 ist sogar nen POkal drin, vergiss auch nicht, Sisift sandra und PCmark 2004 anzuschaun


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2009)

ALso im PCMArk05 warens nur 0.3 Punkte...
PCMark04 schmiert leider im Test immer ab 
Sisoft werde ich mir mal angucken, hab ich bisher net gebencht


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2009)

Hi, wie kann ich denn einen neuen Prozessor in die Liste eintragen lassen? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen das der Pentium 2 133MHz nicht geführt ist, da hab ich mienen gleich mal ein bisschen getreten: CPU-Z Validator 3.0


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2009)

@Soulsnap
Steht hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a12

Also für SisoftSandra hab ich jetzt ne Medallie im Hardware Rank bekommen aber irgendwie keinen Punkt obowhl ich Platz 5 bin O.o


----------



## Joker (10. April 2009)

Für SisoftSandra, PC Mark04 und PC MArk Vantage gibts keine Punkte nur Medallien.


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2009)

Hmmm.......Der 3dm05 geht besser mit einem Dualcore der hoch getaktet ist wie ein Quad......bei welchen 3dm ist das noch so ??


----------



## Lippokratis (10. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hi, wie kann ich denn einen neuen Prozessor in die Liste eintragen lassen? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen das der Pentium 2 133MHz nicht geführt ist, da hab ich mienen gleich mal ein bisschen getreten: CPU-Z Validator 3.0



einen Pentium 2 133 MHz gibt es nicht. Der kleinste Pentium 2 hat 200MHz.
AnandTech: Intel Pentium II

Du hast sicherlich im Bios den Multiplikator zu klein gesetzt. Wenn du wissen willst, was für einen Prozzi du hast hilft die sSpec-Nummer auf dem Gehäuse weiter.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2009)

Auf dem Gehäuse des Prozessors steht folgendes:

80522PX300512EC SL2HA
18050569-062 Phillipines

Kannst du damit was anfangen? Allerdings kann es niciht sein das der Multi zu klein ist denn ich hab die einstellung per jumper auf 6x gestellt un er erkennt dabei den Multi bei jedem Prozessor selber. Beim 200er ist doch der Multi 2 so wie bei diesem hier auch. Müsste CPU-Z dann nicht trotzdem Pentium 2 200 Mhz anzeigen, wenn nur der Multi falsch wä4re?


----------



## Gruselgurke (10. April 2009)

Joker schrieb:


> Für SisoftSandra, PC Mark04 und PC MArk Vantage gibts keine Punkte nur Medallien.



Ah, ok gut zu wissen


----------



## Lippokratis (10. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Auf dem Gehäuse des Prozessors steht folgendes:
> 
> 80522PX300512EC SL2HA
> 18050569-062 Phillipines
> ...




erstmal hier dein Prozessor SL2HA (Intel Pentium II 300 MHz)  66MHzx4,5

Die Klamath Modelle haben ja einen freien Multi und darum kann CPU-Z die nicht richtig unterscheiden.
Ab Pentium 2 Deschutes Kern mit festen Multi, kann man sich wieder auf CPU-Z verlassen.

Ich kann dir nur sagen, das wenn ich einen "neuen" P2 auf mein Board packen er immer den kleinsten Multi, bei freien Multi oder den richtigen Multi einstellt und dazu FSB von 66MHz. Wahrscheinlich so eine Art Schutz für den Prozessor.

Noch als eine Art Empfehlung, nutze lieber den JumperFree-Mode falls dein Board das kann. Ist einfach einfacher im BIOs alles zustellen statt immer rum zu jumpern.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2009)

Jo hab ein Asus P2B-S und da ist es selbnst mit Set FSB schlecht. Es  geht nach FSB 112 direkt auf 133....


----------



## theLamer (10. April 2009)

> PCMark04 schmiert leider im Test immer ab


guck ma die Details an, dann siehst du welcher Test Probleme macht...
Ich empfehle des weiteren den Thread "PCMark 04 mit aktuellen DUalcores benchen" von der8auer


----------



## schub97 (11. April 2009)

Oder es liegt an vista.Der verlangt bei mir windows media player 9,und ich hab 11 ers meint es hätte keinen richtigen windows media player gefunden.Dann starte ich die Tests und dann bricht er ab.


----------



## Gutewicht (14. April 2009)

Hi @ all

ich habe gerade Ferien und möchte deshalb mal meine Hardware ein wenig Benchen.
Ich hätte nen q6600 der mit lukü auf 3,6ghz primestable läuft und ne gtx260. Ebenfalls vorhanden sind ein P3 und ein P4. Dazu müsste ich mir allerdings erst mal ein passendes Board besorgen. 

Meint ihr ich habe eine realistische Chance auf einen halbwegs guten Platz mit meiner aktuellen Hardware oder habe ich hier mit Lukü keine Chance und sollte eher auf die alte Hardware setzen?

Welche Benches sind eigentlich CPU bzw GPU lastig?

mfg Gutewicht


----------



## schub97 (14. April 2009)

ja damit könntest was reißen.Wenn du mal weiter schaust dann weißt weche gpu bzw cpu lastig sind.


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2009)

Probier mal mit Trockeneis PCMark 2005 
Gestern erst hat einer damit 4500 MHz  Q6600 gebencht und nur für ein Ergebnis 38,5 Punkte bekommen xD
wprime geht damit auch ab, genauso wie 3DMark 2006 / Vantage...

Bei hohem OC (über 4 GHz) ist schon was drin, also ran an den Speck


----------



## Gutewicht (15. April 2009)

Muss man von wprime eigentlich die Version 1.55 verwenden? Ich habe nämlich extreme Probleme einen funktionsfähigen Download zu finden. Egal wo ich wprime 1.55 downloade, entweder ist das archiv beschädigt oder ich kann die exe nicht starten. Ich habe es mir winrar und 7-zip probiert. Als OS verwende ich ein neu aufgesetztes Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit. Außer Chipsatz- und Lantreiber ist noch nichts installiert

edit: hat sich erledigt. Wenn man es als Administrator ausführt geht es


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

> Muss man von wprime eigentlich die Version 1.55 verwenden?


*Ja, alles andere ist ungültig.
*
EDIT: Pot ist grad angekommen, danke an Roman 
w0000t


----------



## schub97 (15. April 2009)

du musst es adminstrator starten.alsooppelklick auf wprime 1.55(muss man verwenden)-Als administrator ausführen.Dann müssts gehen.


----------



## PrimalGamer (16. April 2009)

Hey Leute, blöde Frage, aber: Wie mache ich bei der Aktion mit? Würd mit meinem Q9650 + GTX285 bestimmt paar gute Punkte erbringen können....


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2009)

Hi 

Lies dich hier mal ein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Da werden alle Fragen beantwortet


----------



## PrimalGamer (17. April 2009)

Thanx!!!


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

dann viel spass bei deiner Konfigutration musste aber den Quad auf min 4 Ghz prügeln damit pkt drinne sind ... ^^ also viel spass


----------



## onkel-bill (17. April 2009)

Hallo,
welches Board ist besser geeignet, ne schnelle 775er CPU mit ner AGP-Karte zu benchen:

ASROCK 775 4Core Dual Vsta

ASROCK 775 4CoreDual-SATA2?

Gibt es bei den Rev. was zu beachten?
THX
onkel-bill


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2009)

Ich hab hier ein VSTA,das macht FSB 305 Benchstable ohne irgendwelche Mods.
Rev. müsste ich nachschauen,aber erst heute Mittag.
Werde jetzt mal ins Bett,hatte NAchtschicht.


----------



## onkel-bill (17. April 2009)

würdest Du es verkaufen?

LG onkel-bill


----------



## M.Holder (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

also die X1800GTO is grad am benchen.

Die GPU geht bis ca. 680MHz. Hoffe da geht noch was.

Aber der VRAM macht Probs. ich krieg ihn nicht mal auf 600MHz.

Könnte es am ATiTool liegen?

MFG Max


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2009)

Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen,aber du kannst ja mal was anderes ausprobieren.

@Onkel-Bill

Neeeeee.
Hab ich mir ja selber fürs AGP-Benchen angeschafft.


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

Ich hab mir ja erst kürzlich das ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2 gekauft. Werde noch dieses WE darüber berichten.
Übrigens: Heute ließ mich ein Kumpel an sein MSI GT275 Notebook.
3 Benchmarks 3 x Gold!  Danke Walter, ich liebe dich!!!


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es sich lohnt den Q9650(4,125GHZ)der jetzt auf ein 750i sitzt auf ein P45 zu setzen?
( um single Karten zu benchen )

Da sitzt jetzt ein E8600(4,72GHZ)

Mit welchen erziele ich bessere Ergebnisse ?

Ich vermute auch das ich mit dem E8600 bei SLI(750i)bessere Ergebnisse im Aquamark,01er und im 03er erzielen werde .

Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig ?


----------



## onkel-bill (17. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen,aber du kannst ja mal was anderes ausprobieren.
> 
> @Onkel-Bill
> 
> ...


 
@Schnitzel
war n Versuch...


----------



## M.Holder (17. April 2009)

So, ab 84°C Produzeirt sie Fehler. Ein neuer Kühler muss her.

Ansonsten lässt sie sich relativ gut takten. Mir fehlen im 05er 3D Mark nur noch 1500 Punkte zu den Top 10.  Das lässt sich aber machen da die CPU@Default und der Speicher nur Wenig OCed war.

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. April 2009)

> Ich vermute auch das ich mit dem E8600 bei SLI(750i)bessere Ergebnisse im Aquamark,01er und im 03er erzielen werde .


Aquamark auf jedan Fall und 2001, bei 2003 würde ich eher Quad nehmen...
Und bei 2005 musst du auch schaun


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja erst kürzlich das ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2 gekauft. Werde noch dieses WE darüber berichten.



Das *ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2* ist schlicht und einfach ungeeignet (VCore nicht einstellbar,...) um einen Prozessor zu übertakten. Darum lass ich es einfach. Um Punkte zu holen reicht der alle mal so wie er ist. ASRock halt...


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2009)

Ich denke wohl das da was möglich ist.
Mein alter A64 3500 (2,2 Ghz) ging mit Standardspannung bis 2,75 Ghz auf dem Asrock Dual-SATA.


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

Ich hab den kurzfristig auf 3,57GHz laufen lassen... da lief er in Prime95 problemlos durch, dann stellte ich auf 3,333GHz (die Zahl gefiel mir *g*) und plötzlich gab es nach wenigen Sekunden Fehler. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit dem Athlon 64 X2 6400+ gegen die Intels ja eh keine Chance und alle anderen putz ich auch mit dem Standardtakt weg. Und wenn ich den mal durch die CPU-Benchmarks durchschicken möchte, nehm ich halt ein anderes Board. Da knack ich dann vielleicht die 4GHz.

Also los gehts!!! Ein Haufen AGP-Karten wartet auf mich. Und mein neuer Zalman VF700-AlCu liegt bereit.


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke wohl das da was möglich ist.
> Mein alter A64 3500 (2,2 Ghz) ging mit Standardspannung bis 2,75 Ghz auf dem Asrock Dual-SATA.



Auf dem Sockel 939 (DAS waren noch Zeiten, als AMD noch die Nummer 1 war) ging das, ja... da hustete mein Opteron 144 (1,8GHz) noch nicht mal wenn ich ihn mit 2,7GHz laufen ließ.


----------



## xamreffehcs (17. April 2009)

hallo leute 

hoffe erstmal das gehört hier hin

ich hab in eurer zeitung im extrem teil da gelesen das ihr nur noch ein paar punkte braucht bis unter die top 20 bei hwbot

und hab mir gedacht vielleicht kann ich helfen 

ich möchte jetzt am wochende meinen alten pentium 4 1.8 oder 1.6 aus dem schrank rausholen und den mal wieder so zusammenbauen wie er mal war

ich bin mir sicher das der mit 2.3 Ghz ohne spannungserhöhung gelaufen ist 
also sollte da ja noch ein bisschen mehr raus zu holen sein

dazu hab ich dann noch eine winfast a400 alias geforce 6800 agp

und dazu direkt die erste fragte bei der hatte ich die pipes freigeschaltet 
aber als was gilt die dann bei hwbot oder muss ich die ohne freigeschaltete pipes laufen lassen zum benchen 


und jetzt für mich die wichtigste frage 
ich check nicht so ganz wo ich die ergebnisse dann hochladen muss 
bei hwbot und dann eure gruppe auswählen (hab da noch nie was hochgeladen) oder bei euch in einem unterforum und ihr ladet das dann für eure gruppe hoch???


----------



## xamreffehcs (17. April 2009)

ah hab es verstanden wie es geht ich muss mich bei hwbot regestrieren und dann euer team auswählen 

schuldgung


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

Hallo xamreffehcs!

In diesem Forum findest Du ein paar nützliche Beiträge wie man richtig (und schnell) bencht. Ich empfehle ---> Windows neu aufsetzen, Chipsatztreiber und das nötigste rauf, aber Grafikkartentreiber noch nicht installieren ---> CPU Benchmarks durchführen und unbedingt die Rules beachten (Screenshot) ---> dann erst fertig aufsetzen ---> Grafikkarte benchen. Wenn Du deinen Northwood mindestens auf 2,6GHz raufkriegst, gibts nette Punkte.

Viel Spaß!

P.S.: bin auch grad dabei mich mit meinem System abzuärgern.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. April 2009)

xamreffehcs schrieb:


> dazu hab ich dann noch eine winfast a400 alias geforce 6800 agp
> 
> und dazu direkt die erste fragte bei der hatte ich die pipes freigeschaltet
> aber als was gilt die dann bei hwbot oder muss ich die ohne freigeschaltete pipes laufen lassen zum benchen



Erstmal willkommen im Team

die Karte zählt dann trotzdem noch als 6800 AGP , das sollte GPU-Z dann auch bestätigen. Du kannst ja mal bei den Ergebnissen für die Grafikkarte gucken ob nicht auch andere zusätzliche Pipelines freigeschalten haben. Ich kenne das von der Radeon 9500, das sind nur freigeschaltete 9500 vorne. Solltest also gute Chancen haben mit deine freigeschalteten 6800.


----------



## xamreffehcs (17. April 2009)

kann es sein das cpu-z die spannung ziemlich ungenau auslist 

ich hab die spannung jetzt von 1.5V auf 1.525V angehoben und cpu-z springt mit der spannung immer zwischen 1.715 und 1.725 rum was ja ziemlich viel mehr ist 


oder kann es sein das mein asus p4b die spannung so ungenau einstellt 


und wenn es an cpu-z liegt gibt es ein programm das die spannung ordnungsgemäß anzeigt (everest home macht es auch nicht)


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

Knapp unter 100  und die knack ich heute auch noch......5x Gold 

*Weltrekord*

2x8800 GT 1024mb 3Dm06​


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

xamreffehcs schrieb:


> kann es sein das cpu-z die spannung ziemlich ungenau auslist
> 
> ich hab die spannung jetzt von 1.5V auf 1.525V angehoben und cpu-z springt mit der spannung immer zwischen 1.715 und 1.725 rum was ja ziemlich viel mehr ist
> 
> oder kann es sein das mein asus p4b die spannung so ungenau einstellt



CPU-Z liest das schon ziemlich genau aus. Scheint ein Asus Problem zu sein. Ich hatte das auch erst kürzlich. Aber andererseits... wenn er läuft...


----------



## Alriin (17. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Knapp unter 100  und die knack ich heute auch noch......5x Gold
> 
> *Weltrekord*
> 
> 2x8800 GT 1024mb 3Dm06​



Super!  Bei mir läufts leider nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Knapp unter 100  und die knack ich heute auch noch......5x Gold
> 
> *Weltrekord*​
> 
> 2x8800 GT 1024mb 3Dm06​


 

wir wolln mehr sehn da geht noch was .... Streng dich an !!!!!! 

Ich quäl mich grade bei gefühlten -10000000000 °C im Zimmer den auf 4,4 GHz benchstble zu kriegen dann kannste noch mehr Pkt einfahren und ich auch nochmal so um die 15-20 Pkt .....


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Meine kleine "Test-DIce-Session" ist vorbei  12,5kg DICE in 5 Stunden verbraten. 
Die 9800GX2 skaliert absolut genial auf die kälte. 

Standardkühler Non-OC, 1,15vGPU: 600MHz GPU, 1500MHz Shader, 1000MHz VRAM
Standardkühler OC, 1,15vGPU: 760MHz GPU, 1875MHz Shader, 1150MHz VRAM
Pot mit DIce 1,34vGPU: 872MHz GPU, 2100MHz Shader, 1150MHz VRAM

Habe allerdings nur 06er und AM3 gebencht. Sollte nur ein kleiner Test sein wie die Karte unter DIce läuft. Der nächste Schritt ist dann LN2 

hwbot.org - der8auer's Aquamark score

edit: Nebenbei habe ich auch noch einen Pentium 4 520 gebencht. Ist echt abnormal wie die Teile heizen. Gab insgesammt so 15 Punkte.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Meine kleine "Test-DIce-Session" ist vorbei  12,5kg DICE in 5 Stunden verbraten.
> Die 9800GX2 skaliert absolut genial auf die kälte.
> 
> Standardkühler Non-OC, 1,15vGPU: 600MHz GPU, 1500MHz Shader, 1000MHz VRAM
> ...




SChön der8auer  damit knacken wir den 20 platz bald bestimmt True und ich sind noch nicht am Ende .....  Spätestens wenn ich Dice einleg sind nue pkt drinne .... und "HOFF" platz 20 .....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2009)

Toller Einsatz von euch! (Der ist auch nötig, wenn wir uns in den Top 20 etablieren wollen; die anderen lassen nicht locker)

@der8auer: Bitte zeitnah mit dem P4 520 hier blicken lassen.


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

w00t das Thema kenn ich noch gar nicht  Habe nicht alle Benchmarks geschafft aber die vorhandenen werde ich eintragen


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> w00t das Thema kenn ich noch gar nicht  Habe nicht alle Benchmarks geschafft aber die vorhandenen werde ich eintragen




Wie wat wooo seh zu das du alles benchst ...  damit wir uns endlich in den TOP 2 platzietren können .... 

das war kein tipp das war ne ANSAGE !!!!


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Gib mir DIce oder LN2  Ist ja leider schon wieder alles weg


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^Ich brauche einen Pot...wo bekomm ich einen ?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Von mir  Hast PN

@ Stephan: Hab die Ergebnisse im Thema eingetragen


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Jungs, ich brauche Hilfe:

Ich suche ein gutes UND günstiges Overclocker-Board für den Sockel AM2. Mein Athlon X2 6400+ will gebencht werden. Ein DFI vielleicht oder doch Gigabyte? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Möchte das nicht in einen Mainboard-Thread stellen, da ich sonst 10MBs genannt bekomme... 

Was bringt es, mehr Spannung auf den AGP-Slot zu geben (die MHz lassen sich auf diesem Board nicht anheben)? Ich habe zwar schon oft Prozessoren übertaktet, bei Grafikkarten bin ich aber noch recht jungfräulich. Habe in der Vergangenheit lediglich einige kleinere Versuche mit ATI-Tool und Riva Tuner absolviert.

Danke


----------



## Lippokratis (18. April 2009)

mal etwas off topic:

es gibt einen neuen Weltrekord in 3DMark 01 hwbot.org - SF3D's 3Dmark 2001 score

wie die meisten wohl wissen, ist bei 3DMark01 der nature Test der härteste. Aber der Kollege hat es geschafft, das der nature Test die höchste FPS-Zahl hat. Wenn das nicht nach LOD-Tweaks schreit. Oder hat einer ne Idee voran das liegen kann.

zwecks OC-Board für AM2 . Am besten eins mit AMD 750 Southbridge


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Dafür gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

- LOD Tweaks:
Haben einen allgemeinen Einfluss und nicht nur auf den Nature Test
- Er hat die Taktraten vor jedem einzelnen Test seperat angepasst
- Black-Level Benches bei denen der Grafiktreiber auf Grund eines Fehlers wiederhergestellt wird und so eine nicht nachvollziehbar hohe Punktzahl erreicht wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> - Black-Level Benches bei denen der Grafiktreiber auf Grund eines Fehlers wiederhergestellt wird und so eine nicht nachvollziehbar hohe Punktzahl erreicht wird.



Das kann ich mir in der Liga garnicht vorstellen,das Ansehen wäre für immer dahin.
Schaut euch mal die nächsten Platzierungen an,da sieht das auch nicht anders aus.

Edit:
Ich muß euch allen wirklich nochmal mein Kompliment aussprechen,was hier die letzten Wochen abgeht ist echt erste Sahne.


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Ich wollte ihm damit auch nichts unterstellen  Das waren nur Möglichkeiten für komische Scores.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

Leute da geht noch mehr ... haben in der letzten woche 150 pkt gemacht wenn ich mich nicht irre also weiter gehts .....


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> Leute da geht noch mehr ... haben in der letzten woche 150 pkt gemacht wenn ich mich nicht irre also weiter gehts .....



Hab gerade mein System bis an die Grenzen getrieben um hinter Carsten den 2.Platz im Aquamark3 mit der 7600GS AGP DDR2 zu schaffen. Und es hat geklappt.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

Hmmm.......im Rechner meiner Tochter steckt auch noch eine 7600GS


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Na dann...


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

Den schnallen wir aufm Core i sind auch nochmal 10 pkt


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2009)

> Hmmm.......im Rechner meiner Tochter steckt auch noch eine 7600GS


Die Dinger waren bei mir wahre Punktemonster, vor allem im SLI-Modus...
Ich glaube über 80P von mir gehen auf die 7600GS + SLI zurück


----------



## schub97 (18. April 2009)

unterstützt der RS690-M chipsatz dx9?Denn der zeigt bei 3dmark 05 immer was  von directx9 fehler an.

danke,schub97


----------



## Schnitzel (18. April 2009)

Jungs,wir sind wieder 20.
Bei HwProject.net Italy gab's wohl einen kleinen "Unfall".


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Sehr schön 

Mich packt auch schon wieder das Benchfieber. Brauch endlich LN2


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^jetzt kommen zwei 98er dran.........

Bin gerade beim einbauen


----------



## xamreffehcs (19. April 2009)

hallo leute ich glaub das mit den punkten mit meinem pentium wird schwer 

der sdram macht bei spätestens 142 fsb (18*142=2556) schlapp 
leider kann man den teiler auch nur auf 1.1 stellen

vielleicht gibt es ja hier und da noch 0,1 punkte oder so wir hoffen mal 

ich jag ihn jetzt mal durch die benches und probier es dann mal mit dem 1.6 pentium


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen meine mutter benutzt onboard-graka(RS-690M) das ja voll directx9.0 unterstützt doch 3dmrk05 bricht immer ab und zeigt eíne meldung in der was mit Directx9.0 steht.Woran kann das liegen?

Os:Vista Home Basic 32bit

ich mach mal gleich nen screen davon.


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> Os:Vista Home Basic 32bit



An Vista?  Nein, sorry. Keine Ahnung. Bin noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen sowas zu benchen. Führst du es im Windows XP 32Bit Kompatibilitätsmodus aus?


Übrigens: HWbot ist nicht online. Was wenn es nicht mehr online geht?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. April 2009)

Der Hwbot-Server ist halt mit euren Hammer-Scores chronisch überlastet.  Das passiert leider immer wieder mal.
In der Hinsicht kann man sich wirklich glücklich schätzen, wie gut unser Forum erreichbar ist - wie man auch anhand von Xtremesystems mit zwei Wochen Downtime gesehen hat (bzw. seit gestern wieder sieht) ist das keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

An meinem pc gehts doch auch ohne KPM!

Screen mach ich sofort.

Edit:Screen ist da


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

Probiers einfach. Und schalt diese Audio-Endzeiterstellung-Dingsbums mal aus. Das stört einige Programme.



> Der Hwbot-Server ist halt mit euren Hammer-Scores chronisch überlastet.



Bei mir sind es wohl eher die Hammer (_*-mäßig vielen*_) Scores. Hier 0,6, da 1,2, dort 0,8,..  
Ich benche derzeit alles was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist... außer der Besitzer der Hardware läßt es unabsichtlich fallen.


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

Was soll ich ausstellen?


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

msconfig / Dienste / Windows Audio Endpunkterstellung


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

ok,das mit KPM xp hat nciht geholfen!

Mach ich sofort!


----------



## schub97 (19. April 2009)

das hilft auch nciht!Was kanns noch sein?ich schau mal kurz catalyst-control-center!


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

Ich hab selbst gerade mit einem kleinen Problem zu kämpfen... während dem 3DMark03 Gametest 4 (Mother Nature) bricht meine FPS-Rate 2-3 mal auf einen einstelligen Wert zusammen. Ansonsten läuft das mit 50 bis 200 FPS durch. Das ist (schätz ich mal) für das Gesamtergebnis nicht gerade toll.
An was liegt das?

Hardware:
ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2
Athlon 64 6400+ @3,4GHz
4 GB DDR2 800 Ram
Radeon 2600Pro AGP 512MB DDR2 (+50MHz/+50MHz)


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

HAst du AGP 8x eingestellt? Schau mal bei gpuz...
Asrock-Boards haben damit manchmal iwie Probleme oder stellen das automatisch um... Stell mal manuell agp 8x ein
Bei meinem 939-Dual-Sata2 war es z.B. so, dass die Graka mit agp 8x @ PCI betrieben wurde, also mit sehr starkem Performanceverlust (7600gs : 20k im Aquamark). Agp-Treiber ist installiert?


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

Laut ATI CCC und GPU-Z läuft AGP8x und der richtige Treiber ist auch drauf (nForce 3 250 Gart). Ist wirklich nur bei diesem einen Test wo er 2 bis 3 mal kurz einbricht. hmmmm


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Hab gerade mein System bis an die Grenzen getrieben um hinter Carsten den 2.Platz im Aquamark3 mit der 7600GS AGP DDR2 zu schaffen. Und es hat geklappt.



Dank IHS-Entfernung, mehr Spannung per SSL und endlich nicht mehr Boxed-Lüfter gehen bei meinem Pentium Dualcore E5200 jetzt auch 3.680 MHz - vorher konnte ich den Multi nicht bei 12.5 lassen, da sonst sehr instabil. Da geht vielleicht noch was, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde!

Schade, dass du es nur auf den 2. Platz geschhafft hast; die Punkte wären bei dir besser aufgehoben, da sie dem Team mehr brächten.


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

Du bist aber schon sehr weit weg von mir, Carsten. Da müsste ich mit Vmod arbeiten. Was ich nach allen Durchläufen bei meinen besten Karten vielleicht sogar in Betracht ziehen würde. Zumindest die 7600GS und die Radeon 2600Pro könnte ich mal Vmodden.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^Weiß jemand ob der *EVGA GPU Voltage Tuner* bei 98er funzt(patch habe ich schon drauf)


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

So weit ich weiß funktioniert das nur mit der GTX260 216 65nm, GTX280, GTX295

Awardfabrik Voltage Factory unterstützt:

- GTX260 65nm
- GTX280
- GTX295
- HD4850
- HD4870 (x2)
- HD3870x2
- 9800gx2
- Grafikkarten mit Volterra VT11xx Chip 

Die Frage ist dann halt, ob die 980er einen Volterra Chip hat

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/40974-voltagefactory-v1-00-v-softmod.html


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

^^gerade getestet....9800GT funzt nicht (EVGA GPU Voltage Tuner)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Du bist aber schon sehr weit weg von mir, Carsten. Da müsste ich mit Vmod arbeiten. Was ich nach allen Durchläufen bei meinen besten Karten vielleicht sogar in Betracht ziehen würde. Zumindest die 7600GS und die Radeon 2600Pro könnte ich mal Vmodden.



Die beiden bieten sich auch geradezu an, das relativ risikolos zu machen. Immerhin gibt's von beiden auch Varianten mit mehr Spannung ab Werk! Also, hau rein!


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2009)

Jo, Lötkolben/Silberleitlack und ab geht die Post 
Viel Erfolg beim Modden  (Vergiss nicht einen An/Ausshalter für den Vmod) 

1400. Post


----------



## xamreffehcs (19. April 2009)

kann es sein das hwbot gerade down ist weil bei mir kommt immer 

service temporarily unavailable


----------



## mAlkAv (19. April 2009)

Ja das kommt schon manchmal vor, insbesondere auch bei Updates. Jetzt geht es aber wieder.


----------



## xamreffehcs (20. April 2009)

mag jetzt vieleicht dum klingen 


aber ich wollte gerade ein paar ergebnisse hochladen doch was kommt den unter den letzten punkt 

x86-secret url

???


----------



## Schnitzel (20. April 2009)

Du meinst verification URL?
Da kannst (mußt) du einen Sreenshot einfügen.


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Nein, der CPU-Z-Link muss dort eingefügt werden!


----------



## xamreffehcs (20. April 2009)

und wo bekomm ich den her oder sind das diese validations die man da machen kann ???


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

CPU-z öffnen, Im Reiter "About" auf Validation klicken, dann "Save Validation file" und abspeichern. Dann: Hier hochladen CPU-Z Validator 3.00
Link bei dem x86-Ding bei Hwbot einfügen


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^ich füge da immer nur den screenshot ein

upload verification screenshot:


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Das ist gegen die Regeln!
Jeder CPU-Z-Score muss eine gültigen x86-Link haben.

Ich kann auch gerne die Regeln zitieren, wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt.


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

oh oh

Ok dann breche ich jetzt alle meine alten records und änder das......ich bin dann mal beschäftigt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> oh oh
> 
> Ok dann breche ich jetzt alle meine alten records und änder das......ich bin dann mal beschäftigt.




viel spass prügel ihn hoch keine gnade


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Jap, die CPUs betteln ja förmlich um Spannung 
Sei großzügig ^^


----------



## widder0815 (20. April 2009)

Ich hab meine ersten +++0,2 Punkte+++ juhu Die 4850ger ergebnisse sind ja voll heftig umkämft... wenn der Quad da ist , komme ich im vantage noch so auf die 1,8 punkte ,und im 06 vieleicht auch irgendwass mit 0,1 aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^frag mal in Shops in deiner nähe ob sie keine alten Karten haben.....wir nehmen alles 

Ich überleg mir schon ob ich nicht ein paar kleinere Karten kauf....bench und sie dann eine Woche alt mit ein wenig verlust als Phsyik X Karten zu verkaufen.......einmal in die Kneipe kommt mich teurer


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

> Ich hab meine ersten +++0,2 Punkte+++ juhu Die 4850ger ergebnisse sind ja voll heftig umkämft... wenn der Quad da ist , komme ich im vantage noch so auf die 3 punkte ,und im 06 vieleicht auch irgendwass mit 0,x aber das wars dann auch schon.


Hehe, hab die Plätze 16, 21, 16, 15, und 15 mit der KArte 
Ohne DICE kannst das eig vergessen, ausser nen Core i7 beim 3DMark 2006 / Vantage.
Damit geht unter Luft schon einiges.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^frag mal in Shops in deiner nähe ob sie keine alten Karten haben.....wir nehmen alles
> 
> Ich überleg mir schon ob ich nicht ein paar kleinere Karten kauf....bench und sie dann eine Woche alt mit ein wenig verlust als Phsyik X Karten zu verkaufen.......einmal in die Kneipe kommt mich teurer




das wärs  

davon 2 80 €

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - Palit GF9400GT Super

und pkt


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Joam mit SLI kriegst du immer übertrieben Punkte... Und es benchen die nicht so viele.
Aber erster Platz mit 2 von den Karten gibt ja schon ~10 Punkte 

Also durchaus ne Investition wert.


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^Bin ich gerade blind ...ich sehe da kein sli anschluss


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

hwbot.org - GeForce 9400 GT specifications and performance analysis.
Prinzipiell unterstützt 9400gt aber SLI.... ich sehe aber auch keinen Anschluss


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^werden ja auch in der liste geführt bei multi cards.....aber witzigerweise kann ich bei meinen Karten die brücke runtermachen und trotzdem SLI aktivieren.....funzt sogar mit nur ganz geringen Leistungseinbußen

habe aber keine Ahnung wie das geht....mein Mentor....ein uralt OC Freak(sogar noch älter wie ich) sagt das sind die neuen Treiber


----------



## widder0815 (20. April 2009)

Mit 2 von den 6600gt würde es 13 punkte geben ,1. Platz wurde mit E8600 ala 5000mhz (4582 Cpu), mit nen schnellen 4rer ist das getopt.
Globale Suche bei idealo.de


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Kannst auch 7600gs nehmen und mich von den Plätzen verdrängen 
Meine CPU war auch nur @5320 MHz


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^Haha ich habe eine 7600gs....und bald einen pot....und einen E8600


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg 
Hab 2 gehabt, eine ist noch übrig


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

haha....schaut mal ohne SLI Brücke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und so habe ich nur 100 points weniger im 3dm06 bei 20000....wofür brauche ich eigentlich die Brücke ?

Weiß das einer


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha....schaut mal ohne SLI Brücke
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Geldmacherei  Die wolln uns alle verarschen ????? (Damit sie Synchron laufen ????)


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha....schaut mal ohne SLI Brücke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis vor ca. 1 Jahr ging es nicht anders. Allerdings hat Nvidia mal ein Treiberupdate gemacht seit dem es auch ohne Brücke funktioniert


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^jepp aber mit brücke sind es mehr points


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Wenn deine Karte 2 SLI Connectoren hat soll es auch helfen 2 SLI Brücken zu verwenden. Es funktioniert auf jeden fall mit 2, das habe ich schon getestet. Aber kann noch nicht sagen in wie fern das schneller ist.


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^so jetzt darf ich loshumpeln mit meinen Krücken um eine zweite Brücke zu besorgen....die 98er haben zwei......mist ...das läßt mir jetzt eh keine Ruhe ......das muß ich testen


vielen Dank..

Ich habe noch eine hier...eine MSI aber da passt der abstand nicht und die ist starr......kann ich die irgendwie verformen ??


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

Brech sie an klapp se nen bissl dann gehts


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^Witzbold ...und die leiterbahnen knick ich gleich mit ab......ich dachte eher an erhitzen


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

das geht in flammen auf ich weiss wovon ich rede  dann lieber ne spray dose + feuerzeug  

ne wie wilste das mit dem 2 Plaste dingens machen die auf die graka kommen ?


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Kauf dir einfach eine zweite


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

Am liebsten ...bloss hier im Ort bekomme ich keine .......und Autofahren geht gerade nicht.............Hilfe

Nee dann muss ich halt mit dem testen warten ....auch wenn es mir schwer fällt


----------



## Ü50 (20. April 2009)

Hallo True Monkey,
habe noch eine brücke von meiner 76er gs. Ist leider zu weit, sonst hätte ich dir vorbei gebracht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

Ich bin nur 10 km entfernt ... sag doch was .....


----------



## xamreffehcs (20. April 2009)

macht es eigentlich bei einem cpu-z bench einen unterschied bei der punktevergabe ob man mit 512 oder 768 bencht

die timings sind bei beiden varianten gleich


----------



## Masterwana (20. April 2009)

xamreffehcs schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich bei einem cpu-z bench einen unterschied bei der punktevergabe ob man mit 512 oder 768 bencht
> 
> die timings sind bei beiden varianten gleich



Bei CPU-Z zählt nur der maximale CPU-Takt, der RAM zählt nicht.
Der Rchner kann auch rühig nach 5 min abkacken, haubtsache du schaffst es, bis zum Absturz, zu validieren.

Ich würde dir aber empfehlen nur die 512MB zu nutzen,  da man nie genau sagen kann ob der 256er auch 100%ig mit dem 512er zusammen arbeitet. die Timings alleine sind keine Garantie.


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Bitte mal hier vorbeischauen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/51180-teamoffensive-sisoftsandra.html


----------



## xamreffehcs (21. April 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Bei CPU-Z zählt nur der maximale CPU-Takt, der RAM zählt nicht.
> Der Rchner kann auch rühig nach 5 min abkacken, haubtsache du schaffst es, bis zum Absturz, zu validieren.
> 
> Ich würde dir aber empfehlen nur die 512MB zu nutzen,  da man nie genau sagen kann ob der 256er auch 100%ig mit dem 512er zusammen arbeitet. die Timings alleine sind keine Garantie.




ne die 512 waren auch schon 2 256 die auch nicht baugleich waren 

das das mit dem ram keine rolle spielt kann ich fast nicht glauben 
ich hatte erst eine version mit 512 mb ram und 2214.4 online und dafür gab es 0 punkte 

für 768 mb und 2220 gibt es jetzt schon 1.3 punkte 


so und jetzt noch 2 fragen 

hab den screen gemacht und den rechner dannach noch ein paar mla hochgefahren und daran ein bisschen was gemacht 

dann auf einmla wollte er nicht mehr mit 134 fsb takten 

ram lief bei memtest perfekt durch und auch sonst war nix verändert 
hab dann auf 130 umgestellt und dann lief er wieder 
mit 131 kommt beim windowsstart shcon wieder ein bluescreen 
gibt es dafür eine lösung ???



und noch was ich hab bei dem bios meines asus p4b unter advanced/chip configuration einen punkt graphics aperture size gefunden

dort steht 128 mb ,genau so viel wie mien grafikart hat doch das steht da auch wenn ich eine mit 32 mb einbau 

ist das die größe die der grafikkarte noch von system-ram zugesporchen wird oder wie ist das zu verstehn???


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

das ist der ram der ffür die graka reserviert wird stell ruhig auf 32 mb haste ma ausserdem mehr performence wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Bitte lesen und beherzigen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/51583-erinnerung-fair-play-gewinnt.html


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

Ein Spammer dieser Stephan... unglaublich. 

@Tomateeeee

Dieser Wert ist ja normalerweise auf 64MB gestellt, wenn ich mich nicht irre... wie weit kann man den runter bzw. abstellen? Ich muss gestehen es gibt noch einige BIOS-Einstellungen die mir ein Rätsel sind.

*@all*

_*Seid ihr euch wirklich sicher, dass man jede beliebige SiSoft Sandra Version nehmen kann? Hab gerade mein Notebook (Core 2 T7200) mit der 2004er Version durchlaufen lassen und ich hätte da 23885 Punkte, während alle anderen so um die 18000 Punkte haben. In den Rules steht nichts von einer Regeländerung! Nicht, dass die unser Team nach unserer Aktion bannen.*_


----------



## Tomateeeee (24. April 2009)

ich ahtte damals ne ati karte und hab auf 32 mb gestellt dann lief alles schneller  ich hatte damals auch nur 512 MB RAm  vllt ist es ja bei dir anders probier rum .... vllt ist ja mehr auch besser  musst ma gucken wieeviel Ram haste denn drinen ? daprob ma durch ich konnte damals zwischen 32-512 MB auswaehlen wo 32 mb für die graka am besten liefen


----------



## darkniz (24. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> _*Seid ihr euch wirklich sicher, dass man jede beliebige SiSoft Sandra Version nehmen kann? Hab gerade mein Notebook (Core 2 T7200) mit der 2004er Version durchlaufen lassen und ich hätte da 23885 Punkte, während alle anderen so um die 18000 Punkte haben. In den Rules steht nichts von einer Regeländerung! Nicht, dass die unser Team nach unserer Aktion bannen.*_


 
Hier hatte ich es schonmal geschrieben gehabt: Jeder kann die Version verwenden, mit der man das Beste Ergebnis erreicht. Die Regeländerung wurde auch von richba5tard (Administrator) bestätigt.


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Nur mal so viel von mir 

"A valid futuremark compare url is required if want to reach the PCMark 2004 Hall Of fame. As only 16.0 benchmark scores are better than you, you need to provide additional verification."

Keine Lust heute den Benchmark noch mal zu machen  Auf ein neues morgen


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

wie 3st ..... aso mach naher mal PC MArk 05 thread auf will feiern


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Alles zu seiner Zeit. Ab morgen kommt erst mal der PCMark04 dran


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^Wieviel hattest du denn im 04er ??

Und was bedeutet das da oben ??


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

er muss sein ergeniss validiren das es echt ist oder so  muss er hochalden über orb wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2009)

Ich hatte nicht erwartet direkt in der Hall of Fame zu landen  und dafür braucht man einen Verification Link, den ich nicht gespeichert habe... Waren ca 15k Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

^^Ok ...ich lasse mal laufen ...

Aber ich muss erst mal eine andere Graka im P5Q-pro reinsetzten...mit der 84er GS macht das glaube ich keinen sinn....


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

Leute, es ist 4 Uhr Morgens... nur so zur Information. Geht schlafen!


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

ok "papa" 

gn8 an alle


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

Wird gut sein... 

@darkniz

Hab es jetzt endlich gefunden... die waren nur zu faul das in die Regeln aufzunehmen. SiSandra - hwbot.org


----------



## xamreffehcs (25. April 2009)

kann mir zufällig einer erklären was ich bei sisoft sandra testen muss 
weil auf allen screenshots die als beispiele angegeben sind steht bei alu immer irgendwas von Mips als wert 

bei mir steht da aber immer irgendwas von GOPS

ist mips einfach nur so was wie 1000 gops oder mache ich immer den falschen test???


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

Du musst den CPU Arithmetic Benchmark machen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

In der Reichenfolge anklicken (die roten Kreise)...nimm die 2004er version




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xamreffehcs (25. April 2009)

gut das hab ich jetzt hingekriegt jetzt hab ich nur noch 1 problem wo kann ich jetzt wieder die datei hochladen die in verification url gehört ???


----------



## Lippokratis (26. April 2009)

eine verification url  oder auch online submission per Benchmark Programm gibt es nicht bei Sisoft. Einfach einen Screenshot von dem Ergebnis plus CPU-Z - CPU und CPU-Z Memory. Sollte dann so ähnlich aussehen wie dieses Ergebniss hier hwbot.org - der8auer's SisoftSandra score


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2009)

Kann mir einer von euch den PCGH registrierungscode für *PC* Mark Vantage zuschicken? Hab leider das Heft weggeschmissen wo der drin stand.


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. April 2009)

Hört sich vieleicht jetzt doof an, aber was muss man schaffen oder tun um Punkte oder Awards zu bekommen?


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

Mit aktueller Hardware müsstest Du schon deine Komponenten (am besten mit DICE gekühlt) bis zum Anschlag übertaktet durch die Benchmarks jagen. Und das ganze auf einem optimierten Betriebsystem. Bei alter Hardware hättest Du aber gute Chancen. Da hab ich auch zahlreiche Punkte und Pokale geholt.


----------



## theLamer (26. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...51819-versuch-benchen-mit-eis.html#post744745


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. April 2009)

Mahlzeit! Mal ne kleine Frage, wie geht Ihr vor wenn Ihr euch in einem Ergebniss verbessert habt? Editieren oder neu hoch laden? Habs bis jetzt immer Editiert und festgestellt dass der Bot meine ram timings teilweise nicht richtig übernimt.

MfG Fresh


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2009)

Editieren geht schneller, allerdings erscheint das Ergebnis dann auch nicht auf der Startseite


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2009)

Also ich lad immer neu hoch


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. April 2009)

Hmm, werde demnächst wohl auch neu hoch laden, bin dann auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Alriin (3. Mai 2009)

Kleines Hoppala heute:

Ich entdeckte einen Typen der bei SiSoft Sandra den falschen Benchmark gemacht hat (CPU Multimedia statt CPU Arithmetic). Und da ich den Goldpott holen wollte, hab ich das falsche Ergebnis gemeldet... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich hab, da ich mich erst bei einem meiner Ergebnisse überzeugt habe, *mein* Ergebnis gemeldet! 

Was sagt uns das: zu viel benchen macht weich in der Birne!


----------



## theLamer (5. Mai 2009)

Ja 
Da hast du recht xD

Aber geile Aktion


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe mich jetzt n bischen mit Pentium 3 CPU´s eingedeckt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß es den 800er z.B. mit 100 und 133 FSB gibt,
bei HWBot ist aber nur der 100er (Sockel 370) gelistet. Ähnlich ist es mit dem 600er... Und Slot1 ebenso...
Meine Frage ist nun, ob man eine "Splittung" der unterschiedlichen FSB´s beantragen sollte..?

MfG
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (5. Mai 2009)

Die werden sich die Arbeit wegen so einem alten Hund nicht antun. Die sind ja noch nicht mal in der Lage falsche Ergebnisse zu löschen. Also versuchen kannst du es ja, bringen wird es aber nicht viel.


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Mai 2009)

Das sehe ich anders, es werden regelmäßig auch alte CPU's und Grafikkarten hinzugefügt, oder auch eine Änderung an den Kategorien vorgenommen.

Das Überprüfen von gemeldeten Ergebnissen ist im Grunde eine andere Sache und wird auch von anderen Teammitgliedern durchgeführt, aber die Liste die abgearbeitet werden muss ist recht lang und das sind ja auch nur Menschen die nicht nur im Internet leben 
Im Moment sind es z.B. mehr als 250 und es kommen täglich neue hinzu.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Mai 2009)

Also bei HWBot gibt es eine Kategorie für P3 800 also für FSB 133 und für P3 -E 800 also 100FSB. Genauso beim P3 600. Da gibt es 4 Kategorien, Slot 1 Katmai, Slot 1 Coppermine, Sockel 370 FSB 100 und Sockel 3700 FSB 133. Eigentlich gibt es bei den P3 für jeden Prozessortyp die richtige Kategorie. hwbot.org - Browse Hardware.


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Mai 2009)

@Lippokratis
Danke für die Info.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer unter Quick Info eingegeben, da wirft er z.B. bei dem 600er nur einen 370er raus. Aber so weiß ich Bescheid. Danke nochmal...


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2009)

ich habe gestern Platz 2 bei 8800 GTS 320 SLI gemacht (Verification Link ist für Top 20 pflicht). Hab geklickt und da war der Link im Internet Explorer - dann hab ich den in eine Text-Datei gespeichert um später alles bei HWBot zu laden. Alles eingegeben,aber nachher beim draufklicken kommt nur (http://service.futuremark.com/index.action;jsessionid=C04C3101AF4E8097FCD57F5A80349C96)ORB-Compare Seite auf ohne mein Ergebniss,also allgemein.

Wie stelle ich das richtig an ?


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2009)

Am besten registrierst du dich bei ORB um deine Ergebnisse zu speichern.

Wenn du ein Ergebnis hochlädst musst du erst auf "Make Public" drücken. Dann bekommst du den korrekten Compare URL

edit:

Dort wo bei mir "Make Private" steht, stand davor "Make Public". Den benötigten Link bekommst du dann unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2009)

Achso danke, nicht das meine 20 Punkte von gestern Nacht weg sind.

Grüße Doc


----------



## Alriin (6. Mai 2009)

Gilt das für alle Top 20 Platzierungen? Egal welche Grafikkarten die haben?


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2009)

Nein das gilt nur für Top 20 Hall of Fame. Also Globales Ranking.


----------



## Alriin (6. Mai 2009)

Eben. Mit ner 8800GTS wird er ja kaum in die Top 20 kommen... ausser er ist der Gott der Overclocker!


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2009)

Ja damit hast du Recht  Da brauchst du keinen Link.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2009)

ach so, dann ist es okay. 


was macht man wenn keine Internetverbindung da ist zum verifizieren ? Speichern irgendwie und später nachholen vllt ?

Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2009)

Man kann das Ergebnis als *.3dr Datei auf dem Rechner speichern und später hochladen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Mai 2009)

Auch mit den freien Versionen?


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2009)

so jetzt steht nix mehr im Wege .

Mal sehen was die 3 x 4870 so leisten ,denke aber meine CPU  wird da schnell limitieren (i 920 C0).   Will unbedingt die 30 k im 06er knacken und bei 03 sollte es auch fett Punkte geben.


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

Man sagt doch, dass wPrime unter Vista schneller läuft. Bei mir war es allerdings etwas langsamer als unter XP. Habe auf Leistung ungestellt, alle unnötigen Prozesse beendet, Auslagerungsdatei 512 auf andere HDD, Maxmem 600 und diskperf -n eingegeben. Oder kann es sein, dass ältere Prozessoren sogar etwas langsamer sind? Benche nämlich nochmal den Athlon 64 3200+.


----------



## theLamer (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub, dass bei wprime nur Multicore-Prozessoren unter Vista schneller sind...


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

Denk ich mir auch. Aber weißt was definitiv schneller läuft.... PiFast. Das fühlt sich pudelwohl unter Vista.


----------



## Tomateeeee (10. Mai 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> so jetzt steht nix mehr im Wege .
> 
> Mal sehen was die 3 x 4870 so leisten ,denke aber meine CPU  wird da schnell limitieren (i 920 C0).   Will unbedingt die 30 k im 06er knacken und bei 03 sollte es auch fett Punkte geben.





da habe ich aber noch was dagegen  ich hoffe die 2x285 reichen um dich im schacht zu halten


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

Hmm seltsam... mit dem 185.85er Treiber habe ich 100 k weniger Punkte wie mit dem 182.08er im Aquamark................ 150k statt 250k mit einer 9800 GT.


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2009)

Hast im Treiber auch alles überprüft? AA/AF aus, Ambient Occlusion?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

^^Muß ich nachher nochmal testen ....teste gerade alle möglichen Treiber durch um den bestmöglichsten für Aquamark zu finden 

Hoffe einen guten bei den alten zu finden


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe letzte woche gut 10 Treiber durchprobiert. Allerdings nur 3DMark01 und 03. Mit 182.50 hatte ich die meisten Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

Hmmm......ich habe hier eine 9600 GT mit 2048mb.

Die ist natürlich nicht gelistet bei Hwbot,nur welche mit 1024mb.
Soll ich die jetzt aufnehmen lassen oder meine Ergebnisse zu den 1024mb Karten packen.

Meine 9800er mit 1024mb mußte ich auch zu den 512er packen.


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Mai 2009)

Nimm die 1024MB Kategorie. Bei Hwbot ist man sowieso seit einiger Zeit dabei keine extra Kategorien mehr für Karten mit 1GB VRAM oder mehr anzulegen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

OK so mache ich es .........dummerweise funzt Hwbot mal gerade wieder nicht

Edit:1024mb Kategorie kann ich nicht nehmen ....ich habe DDR 2,da gibt es eine extra Kategorie für.


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2009)

Und was kam raus, True??? Hab keine Ergebnisse von dir gefunden. 


Ich bau mir gerade aus zwei CPU-Kühlern einen CPU Kühler für den Sockel A. Bislang hab ich meine Athlon XP mit einem Arctic Cooling Copper Silent übertaktet.  Jetzt klebt ein Gigabyte G-Power Lite mit Thermaltake Big Typ Backplate drauf. Der Thermaltake passt nämlich leider nicht. Und das A7N8X hat nen Vmod bekommen. Bin schon neugierig.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

5xGold einmal Silber.......sobald ich den vergessenen 06er hochgeladen habe 

hwbot.org - GeForce 9600 GT DDR2 specifications and performance analysis.

Gut das du gefragt hast sonst wäre mir nicht aufgefallen das ich den 06er vergessen habe.


----------



## mAlkAv (13. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich bau mir gerade aus zwei CPU-Kühlern einen CPU Kühler für den Sockel A. Bislang hab ich meine Athlon XP mit einem Arctic Cooling Copper Silent übertaktet.  Jetzt klebt ein Gigabyte G-Power Lite mit Thermaltake Big Typ Backplate drauf. Der Thermaltake passt nämlich leider nicht. Und das A7N8X hat nen Vmod bekommen. Bin schon neugierig.




Mein Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe hatte einen Thermaltake Volcano 12 drauf - der mach mit 5000rpm ordentlich Wind, ist aus Vollkupfer und hat im MM grad mal 10€ gekostet 
Da haben die CPU's dann auch mal 2.16V zum benchen gesehn.


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich werd halt nur Zweiter hinter dir. 


..... bis mein Pot kommt! 



-----------

Für was brauch ich überhaupt den Pot? Der Kühler ist so überdimensioniert für den Sockel A ... das ist ein Wahnsinn.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Mai 2009)

Ich teste gerade mit Lukü (Intel boxed --> limitiert) an meinem i7-965 XE rum, meine Beswerte @ Hwbot konnte ich dank gesteigerter Effizienz bereits mit niedrigeren Taktraten unterbieten. Ich hoffe die Backplate verträgt sich mit meiner Singlestage , dann sollten nächste Woche die Teamrekorde für Wprime 32M, 1024M und Super Pi 32M fallen, vorausgesetzt es legt keiner nach.

Wir sind übrigens bereits auf Platz 19, weil anscheinend ein User bei TotalOverclock weggefallen ist. Bis Platz 18 sind es noch 70 Punkte.


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. Mai 2009)

warte ab ^^ ich knall heute abend ^^  in biberach wenns geht ein bei 4,5 Ghz  die musst du erstma knacken ^^ was für dich ja kein prob darstellen müsste


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

Am WE gehts auch mit meinen Xeons los - ein ähnliches Sys liegt bei Wprime1024 unter den Top10 bei den world records

wo kann ich eigentlich die Teamrekorde ansehn ..???

mfg


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2009)

Hier findest du das Team: hwbot.org - Profile - My Team.

wPrime1024m: Ranking For wPrime 1024m

wPrime32m: Ranking For wPrime 32m


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Mai 2009)

Ein Dual-Quadcore-System stellt eine sehr gute Ausgangsbasis für Wprime dar. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

ja - mal sehn - laut online Packetabfrage kommen meine Prozzis heute - Ich warte schon das der Postmann klingelt

mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

Von wo kommst Du, XE85?


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

aus der Nähe von Krems an der Donau ... als Wr Neustädter sagt dir das sicher was

mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

So ist es.  Willkommen im Team!


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

so in Rekordzeit die neuen CPUs eingebaut und ein erster Test ohne optimiertem OS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

In wPrime 1024 hast Du so schon Gold.

P.S.: Vergiß nicht Sisoft Sandra auch durchlaufen zu lassen!


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

so hab jetzt 32m und 1024M hoch geladen - nur bekomm ich für den 1024er Run kein Punkte .. wiso das

ht sich erledigt - werden schon angezeigt 

Edit.: welches Sisoft Sandra brauch ich da .. ??

mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

SiSoft Sandra

Gib Stoff, Bruder. Du bekommst für einen 5sec-Benchmark soviel Punkte wie ich für eine Woche benchen. 

Ich leg mir auch so ein System zu.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2009)

^^Na auf das Ergebniss bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

wPrime1024 Gold und 41,6 Punkte


----------



## Masterwana (15. Mai 2009)

@XE85: Weiter so! 

uns fehlen nur noch 17,7 Punkte für Platz 18!


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bench auch grad wie wild.... nen Duron 800


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

Und ich muß schon wieder mein OS neu machen


----------



## Masterwana (15. Mai 2009)

vielleicht bench noch mal den 1600+ der hier noch rumsteht.
Leider hab ich bei dem OEM-Mainboard noch keine über taktungs möglich keit gefunden 

Mir fällt grade ein: in dem alten Rechner meiner Mutter ist wahrscheinlich das MB verbaut was du auch zum benchen nimmst  mal schaun.


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2009)

wollte grad mal den 3DM Vantage testen  - allerdings bleibt er immer beim 1. CPU test beim Warming up hängen - weis jemand was da los ist

mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

@Masterwana

Wer? True oder ich?


----------



## Masterwana (15. Mai 2009)

du! dieses Asus ...X - E


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Super-Board. Du brauchst aber den Vmod (_am besten mit OVPmod_), dann kannst du die ordentlich aufmischen.


----

Der Duron 800 geht ab wie die Post. 1,2GHz stabil. 6 Benchmarks, alle unter den Top 5, zwischen Dice und KoKü gekühlten CPUs.


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Mai 2009)

Eine meiner 4870er hat eben das zeitliche gesegnet... 
Das wars dann erst mal mit Crossfire, außer es wird als Garantiefall anerkannt.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Mai 2009)

^^Upps.....was hat das zeitliche gesegnet ?

Der ram oder komplett tot ?


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Mai 2009)

Komplett tot denk ich...
Wenn Sie als Slave gesteckt ist, fährt der Rechner zwar hoch, stürzt dann aber beim Windows laden ab. Als Master startet der Rechner gar nicht erst...
AtiFlash hingegen erkennt die Karte. (als Slave)
Na ja, werd sie morgen gleich einschicken.
Ich wollt eigendlich dem Furturemark-Contest mitmachen, daß hat sich jetzt erst mal gegessen.
Auch wenn ich mit 24k Pkt niemals den ersten machen würde, verlosen sie doch auch Sachen zufällig unter den Einsendern...


----------



## Alriin (19. Mai 2009)

Ich ärgere mich gerade mit einem Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Toledo) ab. Der CPU zickt rum,... das gibts gar nicht. 
Ich werd mich in Zukunft glaub ich nur mehr auf Sockel A konzentrieren. Da hab ich s drauf.


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich auch langsam auf Slot1 bzw Sockel 370 eingeschossen, dabei hatte ich damals nicht mal solch eine CPU, sondern war bei AMD... K6III, schade daß ich den nicht mehr hab...

____________
Gruß onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (19. Mai 2009)

Dann werd ich in der Arbeit mal schauen was ich für dich hab. Ein Kollege und Kumpel hat einen Haufen alter Intels,... die ich natürlich nie angreifen würde.


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Mai 2009)

Bei mir gehts mit Intel & AMD immer hin und her.
Den 486er DX-40 von Cyrix hab ich sogar noch...
Wie lange Super Pi auf dem wohl braucht?  Ne Stunde? 

Wenn Du welche abgeben magst, von mir aus gern...
Mach mal ne Liste, und dann schreib mir, was Du dafür haben willst.
Kannst Dir aber ruhig Zeit lassen, ich hab noch genug HWBoT-Arbeit vor mir:
morgen kommt die FX5900 von True und dann jag ich die 6x Slot1 durch den PCM05... (hilft ein RAID SYS da weiter?)
Und dann warten mittlerweile 10!  Sockel 370 drauf, eingeheizt zu werden... Da werd ich ne Weile brauchen, Family will ja auch noch was von mir haben!


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Mai 2009)

Hi, im PCMark05 bringt die Festplattengeschwindigkeit durchaus ein paar extra Punkte, auch mit so alten CPU's.
Welches Mainboard benutzt du denn als Untersatz für die Slot1 Prozessoren?


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Mai 2009)

Für den Slot 1 hab ich die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Asus P3B-F gemacht.
Leider geht der FSB darauf nur bis 150.
Ein Abit BE6 (?) soll mehr liefern... 
Ich würd dann nen PCI Raid Controller organisieren. 2 gleiche Platten ist kein Problem.
(Mein Bruder hat zwar noch ne UW-SCSI-Raid Contoller Card mit eigenem CHIP und RAM incl 4x 9,1GB HDD, ich denke aber mal, daß die Technik eindeutig zu alt und zu langsam ist...)
Für Sockel 370 hab ich ja jetzt das Black Pearl da.
Da ist RAID mit aufm Board.

_____________
Gruß onkel-bill


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Mai 2009)

Das Abit BE6 habe ich auch, allerdings ist das BE6 II eher zu empfehlen, da der FSB dort in 1Mhz Schritten einstellbar ist; RAID ist imo bei beiden mit an Board.


----------



## Alriin (20. Mai 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Wenn Du welche abgeben magst, von mir aus gern...
> Mach mal ne Liste, und dann schreib mir, was Du dafür haben willst.



Ich will gar nichts dafür haben. Schcik mir deine Adresse per MP und ich schick dir den Müll.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

scheint so als würden bald alle ihre E8600 verkaufen^^

LINK

E8700 auf knapp 6,8 Ghz.(ES)

Was haltet ihr davon?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2009)

Hab nen E8500 hier liegen... Verkauf FTW


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2009)

^^Ähhh.....braucht jemand einen E8600 ? 

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert einen zu bekommen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich muss unbedingt wo arbeiten gehen^^ (Bin erst 15)Brauch knapp 250 Euro und dann wird gerockt! 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Mai 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> scheint so als würden bald alle ihre E8600 verkaufen^^
> 
> ...



Ist nur ein Fake glaube ich. Ergebnis wurde schon gelöscht und der Screen sieht nach schlechter Paint Bearbeitung aus


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2009)

Sehe ich wie mAlkAv... Als ob


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

beim genaueren hinschauen fällt mir einiges auf.

Trotzdem denk ich, dass das machbar ist mit dem neuen E8700(der, denk ich, sicherlich noch kommt).

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2009)

Jo FAKE:
2x (WTF?! geht nicht) Fenster sind blau (aktiv) aber nicht mal in der Taskleiste als aktiv zu sehen xD
Verknüpfung auf Desktop markiert, obwohl die blauen Fenster aktiv sind...
Schrift im CPU-Z-Fenster 

Da waren wir zu gutgläubig ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

Dazu noch die CPU-Z Version. Einmal 1.46 und einmal 1.48^^

Der Rest sieht noch gut aus


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist echt arm... der gibt sich nichtmal Mühe beim Faken


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

So aber jetzt kommt was echtes

>400.000 Punkte in AM3! Wurde auch langsam Zeit

Link

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2009)

H0lySh*t  Hammer Ergebnis


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich stell mir gard das vor, am anfang gleich 600 FPS(ist nur geschätzt)

Und nach 13 Sek ist der Run fertig.

Echt nett!


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2009)

Wow, Premiere... die Xeons scheinen echt gut zu laufen


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Gestern zum wiederholten Male ein Phänomen beobachtet und wollte euch fragen ob es bei euch auch so abläuft:
Irgendwie scheint es, als ob Vista noch bootet und stabil läuft wenn bei XP nichts mehr geht. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder liegt es an meinem System?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Jepp...ist bei mir auch so ...obwohl ich sonst mehr Vcore bei Vista gebraucht habe um stabil zu werden.
Inzwischen ist es so das ich unter Vista höher komme.....warum weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm, bei mir ist es immer noch andersherum (XP läuft besser als Vista)!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Habe ich auch gedacht weil ich ja für gleichen Takt bei Vista mehr Vcore brauche.....aber unter Vista komme ich höher.....hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich das gemerkt habe.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint es, als ob Vista noch bootet und stabil läuft wenn bei XP nichts mehr geht. Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder liegt es an meinem System?



Japp, XP32 eignet sich am Besten für Suicide-Shots.
Vista64 ist meinen Erfahrungen nach nochmal schlimmer als Vista86.


----------



## xTc (23. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand eine Frage zu den Regeln beantworten?

Wie schaut das mit AMD-CPUs aus, wenn ich einen Kern weiter übertakte und damit benche. Aquamark und z.B. 3DMark 01 sprechen ja nur einen Kern an.

Hintergrund ist der, das mit einem Kern einen höheren Takt bekomme, als mit allen zusammen.

Erlaubt der Bot das, oder müssen alle Kerne gleich getaktet sein?


Gruß


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Mai 2009)

Analog zu den 2D-Benches würde ich sagen das es erlaubt ist.
Zumindest kann ich keine Stelle finden an der es verboten wird.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2009)

Bei einem Quadcore z.B. 3 Kerne abzuschalten und nur 1 Kern zu nutzen ist auf jeden Fall erlaubt.


----------



## xTc (23. Mai 2009)

Gut, danke. Dann werde ich mal schaun, ob ich mit dem Phenom II X4 810 nicht ein paar Pünktchen holen kann.....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Mai 2009)

Neuer teaminterner Super-Pi-32M-Rekord:

hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's SuperPi 32m score

Mit der Effizienz bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich, <7m 40s ist mit dem Setup kein Problem.


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes Ergebnis  Geht aber bestimmt noch was


----------



## Alriin (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher ich blamiere mich jetzt, aber wie in Gottes Namen kann ich eine Grafikkarte bei HWbot eintragen?


----------



## Masterwana (24. Mai 2009)

Kenne das, hab des wegen sogar schon mal 8auer per ICQ geschrieben und es selber 3sec. später gefunden.

So nun zu deinem Prob:

Du gehst bei HWbot ins Forum, da dann auf HelpCenter (oben in Menüleiste) -> Add Ticket was du jetzt noch brauchst ist nen GPU-Z Screenshot.

Um welche GraKa handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Alriin (24. Mai 2009)

Geforce 7950 GT AGP


----------



## Masterwana (24. Mai 2009)

Apropos 7950!
Hab da was bei Ebay gefunden: GeForce 7950 GX2 bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten (endet 24.05.09 21:42:36 MESZ)
Steht noch bei einem Euro 

Mit meinem Sys hab ich leider keine Chance.


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2009)

ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteigere hier eine vermutlich defekte Grafikkarte eVGA GeForce 7950 GX2



Kein Wunder dass die noch bei 1€ steht


----------



## Masterwana (24. Mai 2009)

Naja die X1700 die ich von Ebay hab Sollte auch kaputt sein.

Und für sieben Euro kannste zuschlagen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

Kann das sein das der auf dem ersten in der gleichen Klasse ist obwohl er DDR3 hat 

Wie soll ich den mit DDR2 holen

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 9400 GT (limited to top 100)


----------



## nulchking (24. Mai 2009)

Wollte mal Fragen welche Dinge sich gut eigenen um Punkte zu holen?
Sprcih von der Hardware her ^^


----------



## Masterwana (24. Mai 2009)

*@ True Monkey:* Die haben doch alle DDR2 
*
@ nulchking:* Prinzipiel kannst du mit jeder Hardware Punkte holen. Kommt halt drauf an wie stark die schon gebencht wurde. Ich würde dir empfehlen es wie Alriin zu machen. Nimm erst mal alte Hardware, hast doch bestimmt noch nen alten Rechner zuhause rumstehen, wenn du nicht dann vielleicht Freunde.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

^^Stimmt.....in meiner Verzweiflung sehe ich schon Gespenster

Sollte mal wieder schlafen.......10 ST dauerbenchen auf zwei Sys 

Egal...morgen gehe ich wieder arbeiten nach langer OP Pause und bau ein Sys wieder im Gärkeller(6°) bei uns auf(Brauerei)


----------



## widder0815 (24. Mai 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wollte mal Fragen welche Dinge sich gut eigenen um Punkte zu holen?
> Sprcih von der Hardware her ^^



Ersteigere dir billige Grakas bei EBAY , und reiss ihnen den Arsch auf


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2009)

@nulchking
Ich habe 4Core-VSTA hier.
Damit benche ich momentan alles was AGP heißt und nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.
Idealerweise kombiniert man das Board mit einer CPU mit hohem Multi da seltenst mehr als 300Mhz FSB geht.
Ideal wäre natürlich ein E5xxx,alles ab Multi 10 geht aber auch mit nur minimalen Punkteinbußen,
da eh meistens die Karten limitieren.
Speicher brauchst du keinen besonderen,bei FSB 300sollte auch der müdeste 4-4-4-12 schaffen.
Die Kombo kostet neu ungefähr 110 €,gebraucht kannst du mit Glück auch wesentlich günstiger dran kommen +diverse AGP-Karten.

Das ist so ziemlich das billigste womit du 100% Punkte abräumen kannst.

Mit deinem Board müsstest du deinem X² erstmal ein wenig Beine machen,dann kannst du auch mit alten PCIE Karten Punkte machen.
Must halt mal den Bot durchstöbern mit welchen Karten unter Luft was zu holen ist.


----------



## nulchking (24. Mai 2009)

Kann bei meinem Board leider den REF Takt nich verändern...
Hab mir erstmal ne 7600GT geholt, mal schauen ob ich da was holen kann.
Werde mal e-bay durchstöbern...


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2009)

Da hast du dir ja nicht das leichteste ausgesucht.
Ohne Voltmod brauchst musst du schon eine gute Karte erwischen um in die Punkte zu kommen.
Trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

Upps.....habe ich eine Wunderkarte erwischt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Mai 2009)

Ja, der RAM ist nicht schlecht, wenn du jetzt noch den Chip auf über 900MHz bekommst, dann hast du eine Wunderkarte!


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Mai 2009)

So eine Wunderkarte hab ich auch.
Und das ist noch lange nicht alles.
Nur ist sie ganz am unteren Ende ser Leistungsskala angesiedelt.
hwbot.org - Schnitzel_12000's Aquamark score


----------



## xTc (25. Mai 2009)

@ Stephan:

Da geht aber noch einiges oder? Gerade wo du die guten OCZ's gekauft hast.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2009)

Wie? Was? Ich weiß von nichts... 
Ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht Spi 32M benchen, das hat sich nur mehr oder weniger durch Zufall ergeben. 7 m 3x s sind aber bereits mit dem aktuellen Setup möglich, wenn alles passt.

Wprime sollte noch einiges abwerfen.


----------



## xTc (25. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Ich weiß von nichts...



Ich sehe alles. 

Ich glaub, ich muss zum Wochenende doch mal den D0, die GTs und das EVGA zusammen bauen. Ich hoffe Sub10 im 1M ist machbar.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2009)

Solange du einen Kern auf ~4.050 MHz bewegen kannst, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Alriin (25. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage an die Profis: Welches DFI-Board für den Sockel AM2+ ist besser, ein FX, GX oder FXB?


----------



## McZonk (25. Mai 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss zum Wochenende doch mal den D0, die GTs und das EVGA zusammen bauen. Ich hoffe Sub10 im 1M ist machbar.


Nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2009)

Hab auch noch ne Frage, gibt es ein günstiges AM2 Board zum oc?
Sollte nicht mehr als 50€ kosten, da ich wahrscheinlich noch einen 4400+ bekommen kann, und den mal hochjagen möchte^^


----------



## Alriin (25. Mai 2009)

Auf eBay bekommst du für das Geld noch ein GA-M57SLI-S4.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (25. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Boards für nen P I @ 133 MHz und nem P I MMX @ 233 MHz. Gibt es für die super Boards?


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2009)

Habe zwar gelesen, dass die Ergebnisse stündlich aktualiesiert werden, heißt das nach einer Stunde nach dem hochladen oder zur vollen/halben/... Stunde?


----------



## crooper (25. Mai 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Habe zwar gelesen, dass die Ergebnisse stündlich aktualiesiert werden, heißt das nach einer Stunde nach dem hochladen oder zur vollen/halben/... Stunde?



Nach meiner Erfahrung nach beginnt die Aktualisierung von hochgeladene Ergebnissen immer ca. 10 nach voll und dauert bis halb. Die Dauer ist halt abhängig von der Anzahl der neuen Ergebnissen die zu Bewerten sind.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

Kann das sein ?

Ich habe gerade meinen Q9650 vom 750i Board (P5n-d)auf mein P45(P5Q-pro) gesetzt.
Dadurch habe ich mir mehr Points in 3 Dmarks versprochen durch den bessereren Chipsatz.
Und nu....bei gleichen Takt(4,125Ghz) dasselbe Ergebniss....die Arbeit hätte ich mir sparen können

Hmm....


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Mai 2009)

Wo sollen denn da die Punkte herkommen? Sofern FSB und PCI-E Bandbreite gleich sind bzw. der RAM gleich schnell läuft, bringt der Chipsatz allein imo keinen großen Vorteil in den 3DMarks.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

Upps sry habe vergessen zu erwähnen das auf dem P5Q-pro rams draufsitzten die mit wesentlich höheren takt laufen ...statt 980.......1200


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Mai 2009)

Achso, dann sollten aber wenigstens im Aquamark mehr Punkte bei rumkommen, sofern die Grafikkarte nicht zu langsam ist.
Bei den 3DMarks hält sich der Unterschied aber generell in Grenzen, mit Ausnahme des 3DM01 vielleicht.
Den Sprung zu DDR3 merkt man eventuell etwas eher aber nur 110MHz mehr RAM Takt, bei (wahrscheinlich noch) längeren Latenzen, wohl nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

^^Stimmt im Aquamark habe ich mich von 4 auf 2 verbessert mit einer 9400 GT.....jetzt mal bei den anderen Karten schauen


----------



## onkel-bill (29. Mai 2009)

Die anfängliche Begeisterung über das Black Pearl ist verflogen...
Ich krieg keinen der P3 mit 133 FSB über 155MHz stabil.
In meinen Augen deshalb, weil der PCI/AGP mit hoch genommen wird. 
(Liegt dann über 40 / 80 MHz)  Der Rechner bootet mit 160 noch, doch Windows startet dann nicht mehr... (MEMTest von CD komischerweise schon)
Hinzu kommt, daß es nicht mit dem VIA C3 kompatibel ist...
Nun habe ich ein Auge auf das TUSL2 C geworfen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Board, speziell was Einstellmöglichkeiten von FSB / DRAM / PCI betrifft?

________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

Und du hast keine Möglichkeit das einzustellen??? Bei einem ehemaligen High-End Board!!!  Wasn das fürn Müll...


----------



## onkel-bill (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal n Bild gemacht...
Welche PCI Komponente macht denn mehr als 45MHz mit?

Man hat im BIOS 4 Blöcke zum einstellen:

FSB / DRAM / PCI
 66     100      33
100    100      33
133    133      33
133    100      33

Der Screen ist aus dem letzteren Block. (DRAM runtergeregelt)
Das Board scheint den DRAM nur bis 166 einstellen zu können
(bei 133/133/33 ist bei 166 FSB Schluß),
bei 133/100/33 kommt man dadurch auf einen höheren FSB.

Ich hatte mir auch versprochen, daß man bei einem solchen Board alles unabhängig von einander einstellen kann.
Aber na ja, was will man machen...

N altes ABIT BE6 bzw. BE6 -II kriegt man ja auch nicht mehr...

___________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn mich zwar einen Dreck auf deinem Intel-Board aus, aber was ist mit dem Wert darüber: Ratio?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2009)

also ich habe auch ein tusl2-c und konnte dort ohne probleme mit setfsb einen fsb von 197MHz zur validierung erreichen. ist echt ein gutes board. CPU-Z Validator 3.0

also die "Teiler" sind bei dem Board genau so


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch die fsb abstufung sollte wohl gleich sein. auf dem bild ist die Abstufung für 133/100/33 zu sehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Mai 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> N altes ABIT BE6 bzw. BE6 -II kriegt man ja auch nicht mehr...


 
Die Boards sind doch aber für Slot 1 CPU's, viel mehr als 150MHz FSB schafft man da i.d.R. auch nicht.

Ich habe übrigens beide bei ebay ersteigert vor nicht allzu langer Zeit und für wenig Geld. Dauert eventuell nur bis mal wieder ein gutes Angebot kommt 


Gruß


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes... wisst ihr eigentlich was ich für das Team durchmache? Ich benche Durons, Athlons... uuuuralte Porzessoren die teilweise eineinhalb Stunden für einen SuperPi32M-Run brauchen. Wobei man da ja nicht mehr von einem Run sprechen kann. Ist wohl eher ein langsamer Trott. 
Und wisst ihr was das Schönste ist?
...... ein Freeze oder Blue Screen beim SuperPi32 nach 24 iterations.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

^^Haha...das ist so ähnlich wie eine 8400gs im Vantage zu benchen und am Ende noch ein freeze zu kriegen 

Obwohl bei so einer Karte weiß man sowieso nie ob es ein Freeze ist oder ob der Bench noch läuft


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2009)

1,5 Stunden ist doch noch nicht lange. 4 stunden ab da fängt der spaß erst an  hwbot.org - Lippokratis's SuperPi 32m score


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott.... was sind wir für Freaks!?!


----------



## onkel-bill (30. Mai 2009)

@Lippokratis: dann werd ich mich mal an einem TUSL2 versuchen...

@mAlkAv: wie hoch "könnte" man den FSB auf dem Abit einstellen?
Mein P3B-F geht ja "nur" bis 150MHz, deswegen ist es ne Überlegung wert.
Müßte mit Slot Adapter problemlos gehen.

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's SuperPi 32m score
(hab jetzt noch n Pentium 200 gekriegt, der braucht bestimmt 6h)
__________________________________________________________________________________
THX

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn dir das so viel Freude macht, wird es dich freuen, dass ich dir einen ganzen Berg solcher CPUs schicke... muss nur noch eine eBay-Lieferung abwarten. Da ist bei einer Ladung AMDs auch ein Intel dabei. Da kannst Du dann wochenlang benchen, bei diesen Zeiten.


----------



## crooper (30. Mai 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> @mAlkAv: wie hoch "könnte" man den FSB auf dem Abit einstellen?
> Mein P3B-F geht ja "nur" bis 150MHz, deswegen ist es ne Überlegung wert.
> Müßte mit Slot Adapter problemlos gehen.



Beim Abit BE6-II (am Besten in der Version 2.0 ) kannst du den FSB ab 83 MHz Stufenlos in 1 MHz Schritten bis 200 MHz hochschrauben! 

Ich hab dieses Board inzwischen auch (v1.0) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich glaub nur das meine Rams jetzt anfangen zu limitieren bei 172 MHz und CL2.

Für das Board hab ich so etwa vier bis fünf Monate bei ebay fast täglich durchsucht bis ich eins gefunden hab.

Also dann viel Spaß beim suchen, wenn du noch keins hast...


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Mai 2009)

Bei mir waren es "nur" ein paar Wochen, sowohl für das normale BE6 als auch das BE6-II.

170MHz sind wirklich nicht schlecht, meine CPU's haben alle schon ab ~140MHz dicht gemacht


----------



## onkel-bill (30. Mai 2009)

Ich ahne langsam, worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe...
Dabei bin ich nicht mal son großer Intel-Fan...
Da hat meine Frau wieder was zum "Kopf schütteln"...
__________________________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

Kennt von euch einer eine 120 GT Pci-e Karte (DDR 3 sli fähig)

Ich habe sie noch nicht.
Bekomme sie aber am Dienstag und bei Hwbot ist sie auch noch nicht gelistet.


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2009)

Das müsste etwas 9800GT mäßiges sein  Ich schau mal eben nach

edit: Es ist eine umbenannte 9500GT


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2009)

Juhu, meine beiden 4830er haben ~24 Punkte nach Hause gebracht


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

^^Gratuliere zu deinen ersten 100 

Und deine global Points sind auch nicht schlecht... auf die nächsten 100


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Gratz 

Die Karten machen schon einiges her...


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr brav!


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert, dass Stummerwinter in seiner Paradedisziplin (den 8800GTS/640) gleich einen 1. Platz verloren hat  [ranking steht noch aus]

*hust* http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=858514

overall gerade 78,5 Punkte mit der 2. 88GTS/640 geholt - mit Lukü wohlgemerkt


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

Im Aquamark??? (Da stehst du mit mehr Punkten aber auf Platz 2)

Sehr fein, Mann!


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Und das nur mit wassergekühltem i7 - Respekt 
Es geht mit dem Team echt voran


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

Ne im AM3 hats leider "nur" auf den 2. gereicht. War der 3DM05. Und so wie ich Boris kenne, lässt er das nicht lange auf sich sitzen


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte jetzt bei Boris' Paradedisziplin auch sofort an AM3 getippt...
EDIT: Wie hoch war vTT?


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

QPI/Dram = 1.35V 
Bis vor kurzem war er noch nen 8800GTS/640 Addict


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

Wir sind in Si Soft Sandra nur noch auf zwei 

Da müssen wir noch mal nachlegen....


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

OK danke... muss ma sehn wie hoch mein Board so geht...
Das von MSI mitgelieferte Tool geht nur bis 215 MHz BCLK... toll und wenn ich die einstelle, macht er das noch mit aber es geht halt nicht höher...

Wisst ihr zufällig, welcher Taktgeber auf dem MSI X58 PRO sitzt? Hab durch  auch nichts gefunden...

@truemonkey: Hab grad meinen i7 @ default laufen lassen mit übelst laschen Latenzen und EIST... 74k


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wir sind in Si Soft Sandra nur noch auf zwei
> 
> Da müssen wir noch mal nachlegen....



Die besten wieviel von jedem Team werden für die Wertung herangezogen?


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

Wieso taktest du dann nicht im Bios mehr?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Die besten wieviel von jedem Team werden für die Wertung herangezogen?


 
Die besten 10


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

Dann kann ich leider nichts dazu beitragen mit meinem Phenom. Bin im Team-Ranking nur 12.


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

@ McZonk: Lohnt sich unter Luft eh nicht so wirklich und ich will ja nicht bootstable, sondern benchstable... kommt alles noch 

Ich stelle mal eben Latenzen runter und Takt hoch und benche nochmal Sisoft Sandra...


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

@The Lamer

nimmst du schon die 2004er Version ? und unter XP

Tomateeee hat mit seinem i7 Probleme gehabt ....er konnte gar kein Ergebniss bringen


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Der 1. hat sich nur verschrieben. 

1740000.00 fpu *Overclocking-pc


Hab ihn schon reportet.

*P.S.: Da verschreibt sich ein Noob und wir brechen in panik aus und fangen an zu benchen. *
*


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ McZonk: Lohnt sich unter Luft eh nicht so wirklich und ich will ja nicht bootstable, sondern benchstable...


Meine CPU lief auch unter Luft 4.6GHz+  Dafür brauchs wohl weit über 215MHz.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> P.S.: Da verschreibt sich ein Noob und wir brechen in panik aus und fangen an zu benchen. **


 

Und ich war schon kurz davor ein neues Os aufzulegen um noch was rauszuquetschen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

So, grad mal mit BIOS probiert...
CPU-Z Validator 3.0
erstmal den ersten Platz gesichert im Maximalen BCLK hier im Forum 

EDIT:


> @ _theLamer_
> 
> nimmst du schon die 2004er Version ? und unter XP


Ich nehme die 2004er unter Windows 7...

er sagt mir zwar am Anfang
"*could not initialise device driver! Make sure you are admin; check driver permissions.*"
Dann kommt noch nen Fenster, in dem Windows 7 merkt, dass die Version irgendwie nicht kompatibel zu sein scheint...
Sisoft Sandra startet danach aber ganz normal und ich kann den bench durchlaufen lassen...

SuperPi 225 MHz:


----------



## Masterwana (30. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Alriin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > P.S.: Da verschreibt sich ein Noob und wir brechen in panik aus und fangen an zu benchen. **
> ...





@Lamer: Das gleiche hab ich auch unter Vista 64


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Joa aber es funktioniert 
Einige meinen immer, dass die Version unter Vista / 7 nicht läuft, was völliger Quatsch ist


----------



## Masterwana (30. Mai 2009)

Keine ahnung wo die das her haben!
Sonst hätte ich janicht den 4. Platz beim E2180


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa aber es funktioniert
> Einige meinen immer, dass die Version unter Vista / 7 nicht läuft, was völliger Quatsch ist


 
Bringt es denn unter Vista/7 mehr fpu mit dem i7 ?

Mit einem Quad habe ich die Unter XP die meisten fpu.


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mit Win7 besser...


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert, dass Stummerwinter in seiner Paradedisziplin (den 8800GTS/640) gleich einen 1. Platz verloren hat  [ranking steht noch aus]
> 
> *hust* hwbot.org - McZonk's 3Dmark 2005 score
> 
> overall gerade 78,5 Punkte mit der 2. 88GTS/640 geholt - mit Lukü wohlgemerkt



 Sehr schön Chris  

Müssen endlich wieder unter DICE benchen


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2009)

Ich will auch 

225 MHz BCLK gehen unter Luft benchstable, eben ausprobiert... Denke mal mit mehr QPI-Spannung geht das auch noch höher 
Und unter DICE erst recht ^^


----------



## Walhalla (31. Mai 2009)

Weiß einer warum es für PCMark04, PCMarkVantage und Sisift Sandra keine Punkte gibt?


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2009)

PCMark04 weil es mit aktueller Hardware nicht mehr richtig läuft, PCMarkVantage weil es kostenpflichtig ist, SiSoftSandra weil es zu viele verschiedene Versionen gibt die unterschiedlich gut laufen.


----------



## Walhalla (31. Mai 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (2. Juni 2009)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet für PCGH und gleich mal den 03'er gebencht,mit der HD 4870 leider um 14Plätze nicht in den Punkten,aber wenn der Wakükühler da ist geht noch was.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm...wie überrede ich diese Karte das sie läuft ?

GPU-z erkennt sie nicht .....Everest schon.
Kann es daran liegen das ich vorher ATI treiber draufhatte ? sry aber mit ATI kenne ich mich null aus.

Weder Riva Tuner noch EVGA Pre. können was mit der Karte anfangen


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2009)

ATI Treiber auf jeden Fall richtig deinstallieren. Dann könntest du z.B. bei Nvidia über die Homepage den Treiber automatisch erkennen und installieren lassen.


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch grad am Verzweifeln... meine 7950 GT AGP ist heute gekommen... aber mein ASRock ALIveDual-eSATA2 erkennt sie nicht.
Lustigerweise läuft sie aber sogar auf dem steinalten A7N8X 2.0 Deluxe.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

Yes........sie läuft....auf gehts 

@Alriin
Ich muß gleich arbeiten gehen und befürchte du überholst mich bis ich wieder da bin


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2009)

Neee... da die 7950GT nicht auf meinem Board läuft und ich diesen Missstand beheben will, wohl eher nicht. Aber vielleicht schick ich ja die Radeon 9800 Pro oder meinen Duron 700 ins Rennen.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

Hihi ich pack heute nacht mal einen celeron 133 auf mein P5Q-pro und mit ein wenig Glück geht da was

Ich glaube ich muß mal mit den 2d marks anfangen......es sammelt sich gerade einiges dafür bei mir hier an.

Naja und ATI scheint nicht meine Welt zu sein.....habe eine 4850er innerhalb 24 St geschrottet


----------



## theLamer (2. Juni 2009)

Hm, ne HD4850... das ist schon bitter


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2009)

Sie läuft... nur halt nicht auf meinem f*** ASRock Board.

Bin übrigens für Tipps, wie ich die zum Laufen krieg, dankbar.
...nur nicht so schüchtern, Jungs!


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2009)

So, 2,6 Punkte aus dem K6-2 raus gequetscht!
Aber SuperPi 32m und wPrime 1024m sind mir doch ein bisschen zu heavy


----------



## Masterwana (2. Juni 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So, 2,6 Punkte aus dem K6-2 raus gequetscht!
> Aber SuperPi 32m und wPrime 1024m sind mir doch ein bisschen zu heavy



Warum zu heavy? Starten und ab ins Bett!


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt nicht mehr, habe schon den nächsten: P3 Celeron 800 + Gigabyte Board(das einen Power-Jumper für die Vcore hat ) auf dem Prüfstand!


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2009)

So Feierabend...endlich

Und jetzt quäle ich die 9500 GS 

Die Konkurrenz ist da riesig


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2009)

^^Ja ganze 12 Einträge


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2009)

Genial oder ? 

Ich glaube ich könnte mit der Karte Pokale abräumen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, min. überall Bronze(weil da gibt's ja noch keinen)!


----------



## KoKa89 (4. Juni 2009)

Hey bin neu hier wurde von einem von hier über sysprofile eingeladen, mal bei euch im hwbot team (natürlich mit eigenem interesse) paar sachen zu posten leider konnte ich keine punkte abstauben.... aber ein kumpel(duff_05) von mir, bei dem ich gerade zu besuch war hatt paar hollen können ich sag schon mal so mal schauen was ln2 bringt.... muss mir noch den passenden pott finden und lieferanten mfg KoKa


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2009)

Willkommen im Team 

Einen Pot könnte ich dir bauen  Bei interesse einfach PN an mich.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

*Willkommen im Team!*

Mach dir vorerst mal keine Gedanken um Punkte - wichtig ist vor allem, dass es dir Spaß macht. Die Motivation und die Punkte kommen dann ganz von alleine.


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

Es sind ja gerade die Punkte die Spaß machen, Stephan! 

Turrican hat meine 7950GT AGP eingetragen... fünf mal Gold. 
Die arme Karte lief mit angezogener Handbremse (_in Form von einem Athlon XP 2800+_).


----------



## theLamer (4. Juni 2009)

@ Alriin: Gratz, hast mich im Moment überholt 

Na warte du, meine nächste Session kommt blad


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2009)

So, wenn alles glatt läuft bekomme ich am WE eine hoffentlich funktionierende 6600GT PCI-e! 
Und wenn sich diese auch noch so gut wie die von IceCube (Russian Overs-Overclockers.ru) takten lässt, dann sollte es schön Punkte hageln


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Alriin: Gratz, hast mich im Moment überholt
> 
> Na warte du, meine nächste Session kommt blad



Ich geb dir zwei Tage Vorsprung! 

Morgen hab ich Prüfung und Übermorgen sauf ich mir einen an... aber dann gehts wieder los.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

@Alriin

Kaum gehe ich mal ein paar Stunden arbeiten schon ziehst du an mir vorbei 

Aber ich habe Nachschub geholt  und ein paar noch nicht abgeladen


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2009)

Dafür hab ich gerade gesehen was Alriin sich gekauft hat.
schau mal hier


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm...und ich mir einen Danfoss Kompressor 

@Alriin 
Du bist dran


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2009)

Dann gibt das also ein 2D gegen 3D Gefecht.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

Kommt ihr noch auf die HWBot Seite?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2009)

Die hat momentan immer mal wieder Aussetzer, vorhin konnte man mit einer Portion Geduld aber auf die Seite zugreifen.
Merke: Wenn du es mit einer OC-Datenbank zu tun hast, die annähernd 24/7 erreichbar ist, kann es sich nicht um Hwbot handeln.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dann gibt das also ein 2D gegen 3D Gefecht.



Nicht unbedingt. Eine 7950GT AGP auf meinem A7N8X bedeutet fast automatisch Gold beim PCMark05. Das müsste alleine für ca. 25, 30 Punkte reichen. Und mit meinem neuen DFI-Board geh ich's jetzt auch mal mit den PCIe-Karten an. Hab da ein paar aussichtsreiche Kandidaten zuhause (_z.B. meine 8600GT passiv_). Bei den 2DMarks bin ich nämlich bald durch.

Das wird ne richtige Materialschlacht!


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte eher du mit deinen 7800/7900 GT's in 3D
Da sind auch schon ne Menge Punkte drin.
Aber so langsam solltest du dich mal eher in Richtung Global-Points orientieren,viel Luft hast du nicht mehr bis 300.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2009)

> *hwbot server maintenance: performance issues resolved*
> 
> In the past few weeks, hwbot has suffered major slowdowns and overall sluggish response time. After a few hours of troubleshooting, we found the issue. An incorrectly configured cache caused a major slow down on each page.
> 
> The average response time has gone down from 3.0 to 0.150 seconds, making hwbot.org working smooth again. Our apologies for the slow server response in the past few weeks, and the 1 hour downtime this afternoon while troubleshooting the issue.



Link: hwbot.org - 'hwbot server maintenance: performance issues resolved'

Das hört sich doch gut an. Hoffen wir mal, dass Hwbot in Zukunft etwas runder läuft.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher du mit deinen 7800/7900 GT's in 3D
> Da sind auch schon ne Menge Punkte drin.
> Aber so langsam solltest du dich mal eher in Richtung Global-Points orientieren,viel Luft hast du nicht mehr bis 300.



Solange ich fürs Team punkten kann ist mir das egal. Ausserdem gibt es ja noch das Hardware Master Ranking. Da in die Top 10 kommen, wäre sicher auch cool. 
Fehlen halt noch knapp 1000 Punkte. 

P.S.: Mit den 7xxx werd ich nicht so viel Punkte machen. Hab nur ein altes DFI-Board mit SLI zur Verfügung. Da passt der Phenom nicht drauf. Und auf dem Phenom-Board hab ich nur CF. Im Einzelranking hab ich durchaus Chancen, einen Platz auf dem Podest zu erreichen... das wars aber auch schon. Auf dem SLI-Board muss ich aber mit nem X2 6400+ arbeiten. Da wird nicht viel gehen. Ich mach meine Punkte eben mit Masse.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2009)

CPU-Z Validator 3.0
Argh... meiner will einfach nicht die 230 MHz BCLK...
Vielleicht liegt'S am Boxed-Kühler, unter DICE geht bestimmt was ^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2009)

Buhuuh....ein ganzer Tag ist vergangen und immer noch keine Antwort auf mein Ticket bei Hwbot    (9800 GT DDR 2)


----------



## Masterwana (7. Juni 2009)

Ruhig das kommt noch


----------



## Speedoo (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo! 

ich habe diese Email bekommen, kann mir da jemand helfen? 
Mein englisch ist nicht so gut und ich verstehe das Problem nicht. 
Was da jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr stimmen soll. 

Hello, 

An hwbot crew member, NeoForce, has blocked one of your submitted  scores. It has been marked as 'insufficient verification for  rankings'.

This was the reason the user gave:
no settings of test are  visible

You can view your result here: 
hwbot.org - Speedoo's 3Dmark 2003 score

You  can find out more about the reporting user here: 
NeoForce



Yours  sincerely, 
the hwbot.org team

If you no longer want to recieve  reports of your results, please modify your profile: 
hwbot.org - Profile.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Dein Ergebnis wurde von einem HWBot User gemeldet und durch einen Moderator geblockt da auf deinem Screenshot die 3DMark Einstellungen (wie Auflösung usw.) nicht zu sehen sind. Das Ergebnis ist also ungültig. Everest hättest du weglassen können. Dafür müssen der 3DMark, die Details des Ergebnisses, das Ergebnis selbst, GPU-Z und CPU-Z zu sehen sein.


----------



## Speedoo (8. Juni 2009)

GUP-Z kennt die graka nicht deshalb habe ich everst genommen.


----------



## darkniz (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn GPU-Z die Karte nicht erkennt, sollte der Rivatuner verwendet werden.



> Rivatuner may be used if GPU-Z fails to identify videocard properly


----------



## Speedoo (8. Juni 2009)

OK! 
Danke für die Übersetzung und Erläuterung des Problems.
 Dann muss ich es halt noch mal machen! Muss mal schauen ob der rivatuner die karte erkennt, wenn ja währe gut dann könnte ich denn ja nehmen. Weil die anderen habe auch alle Everest genommen, na ich schau mal was so alles geht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2009)

Seltsam....ich habe einen Titel bekommen  von dem ich dachte den gibt es erst bei 300 ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juni 2009)

Du hast über 50 Pokale/Medaillen. Glückwunsch!


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2009)

............na denn mal weiter 

Danke


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2009)

Hehe, Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Willkommen im Klub, Mario!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Mir fehlen "nur" noch 22 Pokale^^.

Ihr wisst vielleicht noch, dass ich ne Session angekündigt habe. Nun haben wir endlich einen festen Termin undzwar diesen Freitag/Samstag.

Soll ich auch eine Thread eröffnen für die Zeit, oder nicht? Wir werden natürlich wieder Fotos machen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Was bringt theoretisch mehr Global Points. i7 + 3 x 9800 GTX+ oder GTX 260 Sli?

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Wir haben fast schon unsere Bench Box fertig^^


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2009)

3x 9800 gtx würde ich sagen - 
vorsausgesetzt das Board hat 3x PCIe x16


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juni 2009)

Borad wäre ein Rampage 2 Extreme^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juni 2009)

Mach doch ruhig einen Thread auf, genau dafür gibt es doch das Unterforum Bench-Sessions.


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2009)

3x 9800GTX ist nur im 03er schneller als 2x GTX260. Ansonsten liegt die GTX260 deutlich vorne


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2009)

Von den Hwpoints kommt man aber mit 3x 9800gtx+ auf mehr... (_Im Ranking vorwiegend 2x 9800gtx+ bei multiple cards_)
Global Points mag was anderes sein, wenn du aber alles aufrechnest kommst du mit den 3x 9800gtx+ aber doch weiter oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2009)

Hat einer einen brauchbaren Vorschlag für ein Board wo ich Crossfire mit drei Karten drauf machen kann.(775 S)
Also mit drei x16 lanes.

Ich finde bis jetzt nur das ASUS Maximus extreme.


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2009)

*da stand Quatsch - SLI-Board*
EDIT: Ups... Crossfire habs überlesen


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2009)

^^Stolzer Preis 

Da liegt das Asus doch besser um es mal zu testen.

Edit.Genau darum ging es mir ja.....crossfire


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2009)

Schau mal auf Geihals nach. Da kannst Du die Suche genau einschrenken.
Für Sockel 775 dürfte es 4 Boards geben.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2009)

^^Alles mist.........hmm dann doch gleich i7


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage ...

Ich habe hier eine 8500 GT wo ich mit EVGA Pre. den Takt auf bis zu 735 ziehen kann.
So läuft sie auch...ich habe aber nicht die Möglichkeit weiter zu erhöhen.
Riva macht maximal 690.

Womit kann den Takt weiter erhöhen ?
Bei Hwbot sind 8500 GT gelistet die machen über 900.......aber wie ?


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Juni 2009)

Unter Poweruser bei Rivatuner/Overclocking/global Maxclocklimit einfach auf 100 setzen. Das sollte erstmal ausreichen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

^^Danke ....funzt


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du den Wert auf 0 setzt, hebst Du das Limit komplett auf.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (12. Juni 2009)

Nabend!

Hab mich vorhin seit langem mal wieder bei hwbot eingeloggt und musste feststellen dass ein Ergebniss von mir gemeldet wurde...

insufficient verification for rankings

hwbot.org - Agent_Fresh's 3Dmark 2006 score

Jemand hat sich beschwert weil ich nur die result.xml Datei geöffnet habe, und nicht den Result Browser. Was auch nicht nich möglich war, da meine Benchkiste nicht ans Internet angeschlossen war.

Meine Fragen:
kann ich dass Ergebniss jetzt inne Tonne kloppen und,
wie vermeide ich es in Zukunft, hatte eigentlich nicht vor die jedes mal Internet fähig zu machen...

MfG Fresh


----------



## darkniz (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Benchmark durchgelaufen ist, hast du die Möglichkeit, das Ergebnis zu speichern und später z.B. an einem anderen PC über einen Rechtsklick auf das Fenster des Benchmarkprogramms > _Submit Saved Result hochladen._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (12. Juni 2009)

Besten Dank, werd ich mir hinter die Ohren schreiben!
Da ich von dem Ergebniss natürlich nichts gespeichert hab, werd ich mich da wohl von verabschieden können...


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

@Darkniz
Bist du dir sicher daß das auch bei der Free-edition funktioniert?


----------



## darkniz (12. Juni 2009)

Es funktioniert auch mit der Free-Edition.

Ergebnis speichern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Datei hochladen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann kann man den ORB-Link (z.B. ORB - Compare) bei Hwbot unter compare URL einfügen. Wenn der PC während des Benchmarks über eine Internetverbindung verfügt, kann man zusätzlich noch einen Screenshot machen.

Beispiel für einen Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gerade ein erstaunliches Ergebnis im Aquamark erzielt... leider nicht im positiven Sinne.

Knapp 6000 Punkte im CPU Score. Mit *3,6GHz x 4* 

Was kann da los sein? PCMark05 und 3DMark03 Scores passen eigentlich.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

Welchen Treiber ?


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

185.xx 
Den neuesten (offiziellen)


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

Der hat eine Besonderheit....(185.85)

Aquamark funzt nicht richtig und bringt nur 60% der normalen Punkte.
Ist bei mir so und auch bei Blechdesigner,
Nimm den 185.50 der funzt


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Na toll. Ist der auch bei den anderen Benchmarks schlechter?


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2009)

Laut meinen Tests ja. Habe allerdings nur 3DMark01 und 05 getestet. Da war Version 182.50 schneller.


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Und was ist mit dem 185.20er... der soll ja so ein Wunder-Treiber sein?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch so wie bei Roman....der 185.50 erzielt die besten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, hatte grad nur den 182.50er oben. Jetzt läuft es. Das CPU-Ergebnis ist zwar immer noch kein Bringer (17000), aber jetzt läuft's halbwegs.

Danke Jungs.


----------



## nulchking (12. Juni 2009)

So, bald wird es hardware regnen für mich ^^
Könnte einiges von Kollegen meines Vaters bekommen. Muss nur nochmal nach Fragen wegen Preis.
Dann werde ich mal versuchen mich den 25 Punkten zu nähern ^^


----------



## Masterwana (12. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> So, bald wird es hardware regnen für mich ^^
> Könnte einiges von Kollegen meines Vaters bekommen. Muss nur nochmal nach Fragen wegen Preis.
> Dann werde ich mal versuchen mich den 25 Punkten zu nähern ^^



Jetzt bekomme ich Angst! 

Wird Zeit das ich nen neues Netzteil bekomme, damit ich mich weiter von den 25 entfernen kann. 
Mein Enermax 425W und meine 4850X2 scheinen sich nicht zu mögen. 
Ob ich noch das 400W OCZ mit benutze?


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

@nulchking
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg dabei! 

----------------------------

@Mario, Roman
Jetzt laufen bei mir die 3DMarks schneller, dafür ist der PCMark05 wieder langsamer. Ich krieg die Krise. Wollte da meine Global Points machen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2009)

Das heißt der 185.85 ist für den PC mark 05 gut ?


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

So isses. War grad noch am spielen. Nur CPU auf 3,6GHz, GraKa nicht übertaktet: 185.85 = 11.800 Points, 182.50 = 11.600 Points.


----------



## nulchking (12. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht könnte das mal jemand in ne Liste machen welcher Treiber für was gut ist?
Oder gibbet sowas schon?


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2009)

Die Liste wär so lang und unübersichtlich, dass du dafür eigene Buchhalter einstellen müsstest.


----------



## nulchking (12. Juni 2009)

Dann müssen wir halt alle etwas zusammen sparen


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Meine Zotac Geforce GTX 260_192_ ist unglaublich. Ich takte sie behutsam, Schritt für Schritt, hoch und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Derzeit ist nur noch der Weltrekordhalter (_der hat die Karte aber unter LN2 gebencht_) schneller als ich. Und das ganze bei 1,06 Volt Original Spannung! Dank Voltage Factory von der Award Fabrik hab ich da ja auch noch Möglichkeiten. 

Nur mein verdammter Phenom limitiert und senkt so die 3DMark Scores! 
Die schwachen Ergebnisse auf meinem ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe haben sich leider bestätigt. Mehr als 3,6GHz laufen nicht stabil.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mich jetzt mal für's Team nützlich machen und sechs Treiber mit allen fünf 3D-Benchmarks durchprobieren.
Zuerst kommt eine Geforce 8600GT 512MB DDR2 dran. In den nächsten Tagen dann eine 6000er oder 7000er, damit ich einen Vergleichswert zwischen zwei Grafikkartengenerationen hab.

Die Treiber:
169.21
175.16
181.20
182.08
185.20
185.85

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Home Edition SP2 (Jänner 2009)

Bin schon neugierig.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

^^Wenn es geht nimm noch den 181.22 auf....ich meine der war auch recht gut


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Das ist eigentlich der gleiche wie der 181.20... nur mit einer Optimierung für zwei Spiele. Und _spielen_ wollen wir ja nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

^^Da hast du recht........spielen

Ich hatte den 181.20 nicht sondern nur den 181.22....und der war nicht schlecht.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin übrigens niemandem böse, wenn er sich auch ein paar der Treiber schnappt und ne Karte damit durchlaufen lasst.
Viele Hände, schnelles Ende ... sagt man doch so, oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

Vergleichbar ist das dann aber nicht.
Dann müsste jeder alle Treiber Durchtesten.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

^^Es reicht ja wenn einer alle Treiber mit einen Bench durchtestet und sagt welcher dafür am besten war.

Und der nächste mit einen anderen Bench


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

Dann müssten auch alle die gleiche Hardware haben,die gleichen Einstellungen,alle ein frisches Windows usw. usw.
Wenn zb. der 180.22 für eine 9800GTX der schnellste ist muß er das für eine 260GTX noch lange nicht sein.
Also sind die Ergebnisse mit den jeweiligen Treibern nicht auf andere Konfigurationen übertragbar.
Allerdings wäre es durchaus möglich so eine Datenbank aufzubauen wenn alle mitmachen würden.
Die wäre dann aber für alle einsehbar und das wär dann wieder nicht so gut.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die wäre dann aber für alle einsehbar und das wär dann wieder nicht so gut.



Ich verwende den SPI Tweaker von OCX, den Voltage Factory von Award Fabrik und lese oft und gerne Berichte, Tipps & Erfahrungen auf anderen Seiten... wenn einer hier von meinen bzw. unseren Erfahrungen profitieren sollte, dann ist das eben so. Zum benchen gehört sowieso mehr als nur der richtige Treiber. 

Ich kann z.B. schon behaupten meine Sockel-A Prozessoren "zu spüren"!


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein paar Probleme auf HWBOT mit dem Team TechEnclave, erst hat nur einer mal eine Desktop Graka als Mobil ausgegeben. Den konnte ich noch über die HWbot-Crew zur Ordnung rufen. Jetzt fängt das ganze Team an die Graka´s falsch zu melden und so erste Plätze zu sammeln. z:b. melden 5 Members ihre desktop 4870 im Crossfire, als eine mobility HD4850. 

Habt ihr schon mal sowas erlebt? Das ganze Team sollte man aus HWBOT rauswerfen. Klauen mir einfach die Punkte!!!!


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

^^Falsche Ergebnisse sofort melden.

Du weißt wie man das macht ?


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

Ja, habe ich gemacht. Nervt aber. Den Typ, den ich gemeldet habe, hat schon wieder das gleiche Ergebnis falsch gemeldet und alle seine Kumpels aus dem Team mitgebracht. Das ist doch eine Masche. 

Wer weiß, wo die noch geschummelt haben.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

^^Ich durchsuche gerade schon meine Kartenkategorien ob sie da auch auftauchen.


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

Habe mal ein wenig rumgestöbert. Ich hatte Recht. Z.B. haben die eine 9800 GX2 als 9800GT ausgegeben.

Die holen ihre Punkte nur über falsche Angaben.


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2009)

"No scores are worth mentioning. Get your team to benchmark more!"

Wie lange ich diesen Satz nicht gelesen habe  - aber heute wieder


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

^^Was....mein Klasse wo ?

Und schau mal hier ...der erste im single Vantage hat doch physik X an

GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb

@theLamer

Kommt gleich....ich sammel gerade


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

Das macht echt kein Spaß.....


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn im Vantage los......Da schlägt mich einer mit einen i7 bei 3,2 Ghz und 9800er........ich hatte den i7 bei 4,3Ghz......

Massig Ergebnisse mit aktivierten Physik X......kontrolliert das den keiner ?


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

Woran erkennst Du, dass PhysX an ist? Oder vermutest DU es aufgrund der hohen Ergebnisse?


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2009)

Sieht man am unverhältnismäßig hohem CPU-Score


----------



## Walhalla (14. Juni 2009)

OK. Jetzt wird mir es auch klar, PhysX entlastet ja die CPU.

Zum Team TechEnclave: 

1. Melden die gleichen Ergebnisse unter verschiedenen Namen.

2. Haben bei 8800GT, 9800 GT, Mobility Radeon HD4850 und Destop HD4650 gecheatet. 

Habe alle Ergebnisse gemeldet. Dem Team fehlen jetzt 90 Punkte.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

@theLamer
Jepp kann ja gar nicht sein das einer mit dem gleichen Core bei weniger takt 40% mehr CPU score hat.

PS:ich fische gerade in deinem Teich....7500 LE....sry.....aber dein 05er ist unschlagbar


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2009)

Komm, das schaffst du


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

Hab grad mal PCMark 05 durchlaufen lassen. Habe die doppelte Punktzahl aufeinmal (vorher 5400)
Woran liegt das? o.O


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

@theLamer

Komm ich nicht ran.....aber im 06er und 03er ist es ganz gut gegangen


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Hab grad mal PCMark 05 durchlaufen lassen. Habe die doppelte Punktzahl aufeinmal (vorher 5400)
> Woran liegt das? o.O



also das Ergebnis ist etwas zu hoch für dein System.
hast du nochmal den Benchmark laufen lassen und das gleiche Ergebnis bekommen?
wie sehen denn die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Tests aus?


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

KA. Habe nur die Free edition vom PC Mark 05.
Benchmark werde ich gleich nochmal laufen lassen

Edit:
Nur Minimal weniger Punkte...


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> KA. Habe nur die Free edition vom PC Mark 05.
> Benchmark werde ich gleich nochmal laufen lassen
> 
> Edit:
> Nur Minimal weniger Punkte...




mach mal eine online-submission des Ergebnisses und dann stehen dann die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Benchmarks und sag mal deinen genauen Aufbau für den Benchmark(CPU,Graka, RAM, HDD etc.)


----------



## Alriin (14. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch ein Freeware-Tool mit dem ich die Werte meines Treiber-Vergleichs grafisch darstellen kann?

Irgend ein kleines Kalkulations-Tool oder sowas...
Sowas wie hier oder hier.


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2009)

Könntest mit Excel machen per open Office.


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> mach mal eine online-submission des Ergebnisses und dann stehen dann die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Benchmarks und sag mal deinen genauen Aufbau für den Benchmark(CPU,Graka, RAM, HDD etc.)



Onlinesubmisson?


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2009)

Ja, klick auf "Online Result Browser", dann macht er eine Online-Submission


----------



## Alriin (14. Juni 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Könntest mit Excel machen per open Office.



Das würde dann bei mir vermutlich 2 Tage dauern bis ich ne Tabelle erstellt habe, da ich nie mit Office arbeite. 
hmmm... mal schauen.


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ja, klick auf "Online Result Browser", dann macht er eine Online-Submission



Und wo ist der Knopf?


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Knopf?



direkt unter der Punktezahl Bild: 5fsee.jpg - abload.de


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist das aber nur so


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2009)

Du hast die Tabs in Firefox doch schon da... da kannst du das Ergebnis sehen und die Einzeltestergebnisse...

*Frage: Hat schonmal wer PCmark 2004 unter Windows 7 zum Laufen bekommen? Wenn ja, bitte posten!*


----------



## nulchking (14. Juni 2009)

Da stehen keine Einzelergebnisse..........

Meint ihr ich könnte die Ergebnisse hochladen?


----------



## nulchking (18. Juni 2009)

Habe mal die Ergebnisse hochgeladen....
Habe sogar die 11k Punkte geknackt o.O


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2009)

^^Welche Version vom 05er hast du genommen? Und welchen Grafikkartentreiber?
Hast du jetzt ne SSD-Platte drin oder wie kommen die Punkte zu stande?

Hier mal mein E5200+8800GTS-512: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe weniger


----------



## nulchking (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für ne Version^^
Nein ich habe keine SSD....

Habe mich auch gewundert warum so viele Punkte, davor war ich grad mal bei 5400 o.O


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2009)

Was hast du dann verändert? Also in der Zeit zwischen den wenigen und den vielen Punkten?
Und warum machst du eigtl. nen Screenshot wenn du doch den Link(ORB) hochladen kannst?


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2009)

Habe einfach mal alle unnötigen Programme ausgeschaltet, ansonsten mal defrag gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

@ Nulchking: dein PCMark05 Screenshot war nicht glaubhaft genug (warum war die Ergebniszahl in dieser komischen Farbe?) Ergebnis wurde gelöscht. Bitte erneut benchen.


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2009)

Ach ich voll Trottel...
Warum hab ich den Score nur kopiert -.-


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gestern hatte ich noch 94 Punkte und heute sind es gerade noch 70.  Läuft da was bei HWBOT schief? Meine Ergebnisse sind noch da, aber die Punkte fehlen zum Teil. Eine Nachricht habe ich auch nicht bekommen.

Hat einer von Euch ähnliches bemerkt?


----------



## Masterwana (19. Juni 2009)

Walhalla schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gestern hatte ich noch 94 Punkte und heute sind es gerade noch 70.  Läuft da was bei HWBOT schief? Meine Ergebnisse sind noch da, aber die Punkte fehlen zum Teil. Eine Nachricht habe ich auch nicht bekommen.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch ähnliches bemerkt?



Jo bei mir auch!!!

Gestern noch 25,1 heute nur noch 15,4!!!

Was zum  ist da los? 

PS.: Unsere Signaturen Stimmen NOCH!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2009)

LOL Bei mir auch

Ich hab min. 5 Goldpokale verloren! Aber dafür 2 neue bekommen

Ich bin nicht sicher ob noch was anderes fehlt.......

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Ich verliere jeden Tag Punkte ...zum einen an Global Points zum andern immer dann wenn ein anderer mir einen Platz in einer Rangliste abnimmt.

Ist ein ewiger Kampf....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2009)

so meine wir das nicht. es sind einafch die punkte verschwunden, obwohl ich immer noch erster bin^^


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

Genau,  10 Töpfe weg, jetzt sind schon wieder 2 Punkte weg und ich weiß nicht warum......

Die Plätze sind trotzdem geblieben. Was machen die da bloß?

Wäre ja mal nett von HWBOT, wenn die mal was sagen würden und nicht einfach die Punkte wegnehmen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

^^Ernsthaft 

Ich weiß es gar nicht weil ich nicht immer alles durchsuche wenn Punkte weg sind.


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

@true monkey - Du hast noch 150 Punkte.....da schaust Du auch dumm aus der Wäsche


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2009)

Was passiert hier??? Bei mir -30


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

^^Jepp habe es gerade gesehen.....  seltsam


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade mal im HWBOT-Forum gepostet. Da sind auch andere Teams die ´ne Menge Fragen haben.

Database Issues? - hwbot.org

Irgendetwas sollte die Crew mal sagen...


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Für meinen ersten Platz im 06er mit 88er 1024mb multi bekomme ich jetzt nur noch 3,7 statt 12,7 Punkte  usw....


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

Wenigstens haben sie Dir ein paar Punkte für das Ergebnis gelassen. Bei mir haben sie gleich die wenigen Punkte komplett gestrichen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

Haben die das Punktesystem neu gestalltet? Oder sitzt da irgendwo ein Hacker und erlaubt sich einen Spass? 
Ich habe innerhalb von 5h 23Punkte weniger?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Ähhh....die mich hier von den Platz verdrängen haben doch alle andere Grakas drin.......was soll das denn 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 9800 GT DDR2 (limited to top 100)


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

Da läuft ja tierisch was falsch bei denen!

Edit: Ich bin Stellenweise einen Rang nach oben gerutscht und habe dafür Minuspunkte kassiert aber einen Pokal erhalten


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Vor allem gibts für einen 5. Platz mehr Punkte als für den ersten.
GeForce2 Ultra


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

HWBOT schweigt. Weder im Forum noch in den News passiert was. Dort im Forum mehren sich die Stimmen. Sogar Kingpin hat 100 Punkte verloren.

Langsam glaube ich auch, dass die Seite gehackt wurde.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Mir fehlen 35 Punkte... Was is da los?


----------



## Masterwana (19. Juni 2009)

theLamer hat auch 96,2 Punkte weniger!


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2009)

Schaut mal hier im 06er alles falsche karten vor mir

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 9800 GT DDR2 (limited to top 100)


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Wie?
Du schaffst es nicht mit einer 9800GT DDR2 eine 9800GX2 zu übertrumpfen?
Schäm dich.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2009)

ich verliere immer mehr punkte^^

ich hoffe die haben ein paar sicherungen erstellt, sonst darf (vielleicht) jeder alles wieder neu posten.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Erst mal abwarten was die HWBot Crew dazu sagt


----------



## Walhalla (19. Juni 2009)

JMKE von der Crew hat folgendes gepostet:

RB did something to do code today to fix an issue; it  seems he introduced a bug... :-/

-> Validated score still wrong? Let us know here - Page 50 - hwbot.org

Na hoffentlich gibt es ein Backup


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Zitat jmke


> RB did something to do code today to fix an issue; it seems he introduced a bug... :-/



Zu spät

Edit:
Ich hab gerade den 06er mit einer fx5200LE gebencht.
Das war das erste mal das die CPU-Tests schneller gelaufen sind als die 3D-Tests,und das mal gleich um den Faktor 5.


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2009)

Was'n da los!!??!!


----------



## Dr.House (20. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich nicht verrückt geworden, mir fehlen ca. 25 Punkte und nur Unsinn bei den Bewertungen.

Fast alle Teammitglieder haben deutlich weniger Punkte. Man man, ich hoffe die bringen das wieder in Ordnung.

Hatte ja gerade nen AM3-Score und nen 05er mit meiner GTX 260 hochgeladen und konnte noch 10 Punkte gut machen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube da hat einer Pac-Man losgelassen, der futtert jetzt gemütlich alle Punkte weg und die Modster bekommen ihn nicht eingefangen


----------



## Dr.House (20. Juni 2009)

Scheint so, das Team hat nur noch 4800 Punkte -hallo


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Mir fehlen schon 117P und 14x Gold


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2009)

Mir fehlen 35,5 Punkte und 3 Pokale... Geht noch.

S_A_V fehlen 739,5 Punkge  Da würde ich von der nächsten Brücke springen.


----------



## crooper (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mehrere Gold Pokale und über 30 Punkte mehr da zu bekommen ?!

Bin wohl einer der Wenigen, die von dem Bug profitieren


----------



## Masterwana (20. Juni 2009)

Das mit S_A_V is mal krass! 
*
@ crooper:* Lauf! ...und zwar sehr schnell!


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Hey True, wenn's so weiter geht, dann habe ich dich gleich eingeholt


----------



## El-Hanfo (20. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde meine Goldmedaille einfach so weggenommen und ich weiß nicht wieso.
Hier ist die Submission: Link
Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich keine Pukte mehr dafür habe?


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein Datenbankproblem bei HWBot. Davon sind wir alle betroffen. Schau hier mal rein: Database Issues? - Page 4 - hwbot.org


----------



## Masterwana (20. Juni 2009)

Da müssen wir wohl noch nen paar Tage mit leben, bis der Coder wieder da ist.


----------



## El-Hanfo (20. Juni 2009)

Das beruhigt mich.
Ich dachte schon an etwas schlimmeres.


----------



## theLamer (21. Juni 2009)

Hm... sehe grade, dass die 7600er Kategorie von den Punkten angepasst wurde... statt 6-7 Punkten pro Goldscore hab ich jetzt nur noch so ~3-4... das ist schon bittter


> In total, 30 results have changed in rank or points, causing you to lose 47.9 hwboints  in the past 7 days. Click here to view a a detailed list.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2009)

^^ich bin von 12,x punkte auf 3 zurückgefallen ...und das bei 9 Goldenen


----------



## Masterwana (21. Juni 2009)

*UNSERE PUNKTE SIND WIEDER DA!!!* 

Zitat vom Schuldigen:


> *Comment* from *richba5tard*
> *Time:* June 21, 2009, 10:08 PM
> Oops. Sorry about that. I should have figured doing an update of the hwbot engine was not a good idea while sitting on a camping spot in France.
> 
> I reversed the 'fix' and points should be restored.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2009)

^^jaaaaaa....dann kann ich ja abladen


----------



## Masterwana (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab trotzdem gepostet 
konnte Damit aber nur meine Position im 3DMark 2005 festigen 
Muss wohl meinen E8500 etwas Beine machen. Die X2 ist schon am Maximum.


----------



## der8auer (21. Juni 2009)

Jap habe auch direkt noch mal 6 Ergebnisse eines IBM X41 Laptops hochgeladen. Müssten zwischen 5-10pkt sein. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2009)

^^Ich habe mal die vorläufigen mit der 250er abgeladen....ein paar Points sind es schon

Mit Glück ist morgen die zweite da ...

Und gleich mal meine sig upgedatet


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2009)

Nice nice.

causing you to gain 12.0 hwboints  in the past 7 days


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2009)

^^und wenn ich endlich die ATIs gebencht kriege geht noch was 

01,05,und 06 funzt schon ...aber der 03er bricht immer im Mothers Nature ab 
Und Aquamark bringt zum Schluss immer eine Fehlermeldung 
Und bei crossfire kann ich nicht die Takte der zweiten verändern

.......


----------



## darkniz (22. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und Aquamark bringt zum Schluss immer eine Fehlermeldung


 
Probier es mal, wenn die _"direcpll.dll" gelöscht ist._



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und bei crossfire kann ich nicht die Takte der zweiten verändern


 
Flashe beide Karten mit den erhöhten Taktraten, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2009)

> UNSERE PUNKTE SIND WIEDER DA!!!


Juhu !


----------



## Alriin (22. Juni 2009)

Ja und ich hab gleich mal eine ganz starke Radeon X600Pro eliminiert. Hatte zum Glück ein paar brauchbare Runs abgespeichert. Mit VMod hätte ich einige Punkte mehr rausholen können.  
Dafür läuft mein neues Board (Asus Crosshair II Formula) recht brav und ich kann meinen Phenom II X4 940 endlich mit 3700MHz betreiben.
Muss mir nur endlich die 8600GT von meinem Freund holen... mit der räum ich voll ab. Meine restlichen Karten (6600GT, 6800GT, 7300GT, 7800GT, 8400GS,...) gehören ja leider zu den most benched GPUs überhaupt. Da nutzen mir 3,7GHz absolut nichts!


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Juni 2009)

Naja wenigstens die 7300GT und 8400GS sind GPU limitiert, die 6600GT auch noch ein bisschen


----------



## Alriin (22. Juni 2009)

Für die ersten zwei wüsste ich schon einen VMod. Im Moment trau ich mich aber nicht... nach dem Rückschlag!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2009)

^^Ich habe zwei 8400 GS  
.....und wenn ich besser Englisch könnte hätte ich vllt kapiert was mAlkAv im thread dazu geschrieben hat


----------



## Alriin (22. Juni 2009)

Er ist sicher so nett und erklärt es dir. Ich benche einstweilen Athlon XP Prozessoren. Das kann ich besser.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2009)

^^Du die Cores und ich die Karten ........


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ich habe zwei 8400 GS
> .....und wenn ich besser Englisch könnte hätte ich vllt kapiert was mAlkAv im thread dazu geschrieben hat



Ist nicht so schwierig, wenn Interesse besteht kann ich es als Anleitung aufzeichnen.


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2009)

True und ich würden uns freuen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2009)

^^es besteht sehr großes Interesse 

Ich habe es mit Interesse mitverfolgt aber mein Englisch reichte leider nicht aus um es zu verstehen


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2009)

Du musst nur einen 20k Ohm Widerstand (Poti) zwischen die Pins 3 und 6 hängen und dann sollte das funktionieren. Ich trau mich nur nicht mehr im laufenden Betrieb messen. 

P.S.: 
@ mAlkAv
Ich arbeite übrigens auch mit den günstigeren VRs wie von dem Typen abgebildet und so groß sind die Schwankungen nicht.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2009)

Ich male es morgen mal auf. Der GPU Mod alleine bringt nämlich nicht viel bei der Karte, da der Speichertakt wegen des 64-bit Interfaces viel wichtiger ist.


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2009)

Das wäre toll. Danke schon mal.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2009)

Da sage ich mal auch vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## onkel-bill (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich war heut abend mal wieder in meinem kühlen Keller, den PII-333 (Dank an meinen Bruder!) mal abklopfen.
Zuerst natürlich CPU-Z.
2x CPU-Z öffnen, einen auf Validierung umstellen, Name eingeben etc.
CPU FSB öffnen, Board (Asus P3B-F) raussuchen, und hoch damit.
Bis hierhin:
CPU-Z Validator 3.0
alles okay.
Bei 105 FSB Bildschirm schwarz, aber:
er startet von allein neu mit 525MHz. 
(na, laß ihn mal machen...)
Windows startet, CPU-Z auf, jep > 105 FSB.
Also weiter, bis hierhin:
CPU-Z Validator 3.0 
Da fällt mir auf: aus dem Pentium 2 ist n Celeron 2 geworden! 
Was passiert ist, war mir schnell klar: Level 2 Cache abgestürzt.
Doch wie die Sache jetzt behandeln? 
Beweisen läßt es sich ziemlich einfach, daß es kein Celeron ist:
es gibt keinen Covington mit Multi 5.
Trotzdem hochladen? 
Wenn einer beim PCM04 Kerne ausstellt, sagt ja auch keiner was...?
Bei der CPU ist halt der Cache aus... 
Oder lieber nur die "richtigen" Deschutes Vali´s hochladen? 

____________________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

Siehs doch mal so,du hast eine neue CPU kreiert.

Aber im Ernst,ich würd's sein lassen.Das gibt nur Ärger.

Edit:
@Alriin
Sag mal,ist dei Hardwarevorrat eigentlich unerschöpflich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crooper (23. Juni 2009)

Aha! Auch einer mit dem gleichen Problem! 

Nach den offizielen Regeln, die nach Fairness gehen, muss du deine CPU in der originalen Kategorie hochladen. Du kannst also nicht jetzt deine CPU als Pentium 2 und als Celeron posten! Das wäre geschumelt und unfair gegenüber den anderen.

Das Problem ist nur, das (so war es bei mir) die Ergebnisse in die Celeron Kategorie verschoben wurden sind!

Zum lösen des Problems, hab ich schon PCGH_Stephan per PN angeschrieben und auch seit kurzem mir ein Ticket "gezogen":

hwbot.org

Leider ist mein englisch nicht so gut. Aber ich hoffe das die hwbot-crew verstehen was ich da meine. (Wenn jemand Verbesserungen findet bitte PN)

An deiner Stelle würd ich das maximum aus der CPU herausholen und die Ergebnisse unter Pentium 2 hochladen mit einer kurzen Beschreibung im Text Feld.

Ansonsten musst du noch abwarten, wie ich.


----------



## onkel-bill (23. Juni 2009)

...und das ist die 3 Points auch nicht wert.
Hast ja recht. Aber schade halt.
Leider ist die CPU nicht meine, dann hätt ich sie längst geöffnet....

________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2009)

@crooper: Bist du sicher, dass du PCGH_Andreas und nicht mich angeschrieben hast? 

Im Hwbot-Forum habe ich es auch schon einmal erwähnt, aber wirklich eilig hat es da niemand.


----------



## crooper (23. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @crooper: Bist du sicher, dass du PCGH_Andreas und nicht mich angeschrieben hast?
> 
> Im Hwbot-Forum habe ich es auch schon einmal erwähnt, aber wirklich eilig hat es da niemand.



 ups!  Klar warst du das Stephan! sorry! hab heut wohl schon zuviel gearbeitet und nicht mehr richtig nach gedacht. Hab es auch schon geändert.


Ich bin auch mal gespannt wann sich da mal was tun wird. Aber trotzdem Danke für deinen Einsatz für mich! 

Meinst du, man kann das Problem denn verstehen, was ich im Ticket gepostet habe?

hwbot.org


----------



## onkel-bill (23. Juni 2009)

nee nee, nich zweimal... so wars nicht gemeint.
Wenn, dann würd ich die Convingtion Validation unter der Deschutes Kategorie hochladen!
Meine Frage war halt derart:
ob die das verstehen? 

im ersten Moment: n Celeron unter nen Pentium 2, ist der zu blöd zum uppen? 
den werd ich gleich mal melden... 

nur das es halt wirklich n Pentium 2 ist.

________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill

edit: @crooper: ich fands verständlich...


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2009)

@Schnitzel

Naja, ich hab noch 15 Prozessoren und 19 Grafikkarten zum benchen. Irgendwann würde mir ja die Puste ausgehen............ wenn es da nicht eBay gäbe. 
Ein Großteil meiner Sockel A Prozessoren hat so um die 1 - 5€ gekostet. 

@onkel-bill

In deinem Fall reicht es glaub ich wenn Du neben den üblichen CPU-Z Dingern vielleicht noch was anderes (Crystal CPUID,...) drauf packst und eine kleine Erklärung schreibst. Vielleicht noch ein Foto vom CPU selbst?!?
Hatte selbst schon sowas ähnliches.
Bei den meisten Sockel-A CPUs hast du bei CPU-Z nämlich jeden Takt einen anderen Prozessor stehen und da stört es auch keine S**. Immerhin geht es ja nicht um massig Global Points, sondern um ein paar Hardware Points mit einem uralten Prozessor.


----------



## crooper (23. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt nach den Regeln (die ich befolgen würde) musst du es in der Pentium 2 Klasse hochladen. Im Beschreibungsfeld kannst du ja darauf hinweisen, das es sich um einen Pentium 2 handelt mit einem gecrashten L2 Cache. 

Mit ein bisschen Glück bleiben die auch da. Und wenn nicht, dann werden die Ergebnisse verschoben, aber wenigstens hast du dann richtig gehandelt.

Dieses Ergebnis von mir:
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=858383

ist auch noch da, wo es sein sollte!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, so würde ich das auch handhaben. Das Ergebnis in der richtigen Kategorie einordnen und dann aber gleich vorbeugend unter "Description" deutlich machen, dass man nicht zu blöd zum Hochladen war, sondern CPU-Z Mist gebaut hat. Andere Screenshots/Ergebnisse oder Bilder der CPU sind im Zweifelsfall natürlich hilfreich.

@crooper: Ich denke, das sollte verständlich sein. Im Zweifelsfall kann ein Result Moderator ja nachfragen - vorausgesetzt er wirft mal einen Blick rein.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juni 2009)

@ Alriin & True Monkey

Hier mal ein erstes Bild, für eine genaue Anleitung sind die Bilder allerdings nicht scharf genug, villeicht kann ja einer von euch nochmal eine Nahaufnahme machen, auf denen man auch die Bezeichnung der Ic's erkennt?


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

Ui... meine weicht, unmerklich aber doch, von deinem Layout ab. Musste gerade feststellen, dass ich eine EVGA hab.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Meine sieht auch ein wenig anders aus.....vllt weil es eine 256mb ist ...allerdings auch von Palit.

Ich mach nachher ein paar Nahaufnahmen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Seltsam 

Ich habe gerade zwei 250er drauf und sobald ich die SLI Brücke drauf mache flackert das Bild.
Ohne Brücke ist alles normal aber ich habe nicht die vollen Points......was natürlich nicht das ist was ich will.
Wenn ich zwei andere Karteen draufsetzte ist alles auch mit Brücke normal.

upps ...sry für doppelpost(zu spät gesehen)


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit 2x 8800GTS 512MB. Bei mir war die SLI Brücke kaputt. Habe eine andere benutzt und das flimmern war weg.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^Heute bekomme ich leider keine mehr her 

Wundert mich nur das sie bei 98er /88er funzt.
Kann es vllt sein das es daran liegt das sie an der Headpipe der Graka anliegt ?

Irgenteine Idee warum ich durch Taktanhebungen der Grakas nicht mehr Points kriege ?(takte werden übernommen)


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *Headpipe* der Graka anliegt ?



Was ist das?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^Ein Tippfehler


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

Na wenn die schon am Maximum bist wirst Du die ersten kleinen Ruckler haben. Ich hab letztens immer bessere Scores gemaht, je weiter ich den VRam runter stellte.

Übrigens: Ich bilde mir ein in einer Printausgabe der PCGH irgendwas von einem Aufrüsttagebuch auf SSD gelesen zu haben. Ich glaub von Carsten.
Weiß jemand wo ich das finde?

Mein Anliegen hat natürlich was mit benchen zu tun: SSD = saumäßig viele Punkte im PCMark05.


----------



## onkel-bill (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Team,
ist die Teamoffensive PC Mark 04 aufgegeben worden?

Wir haben eigendlich noch reichlich Potenzial um eine bessere Platzierung zu erreichen.
Zumal die beiden nächsten Teams nicht so weit weg sind...

edit: ist das ein Fehler Aufgrund meiner Eingabe oder ein HWBot internes Problem:

error_An unexpected error occured when saving your result. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later. Message: 'com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlDataTruncation: Data truncation: Data too long for column 'system' at row 1'_ 

Ich habs vor 2h schon mal versucht, und erhielt die selbe Meldung...
_______________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

HWbot Ranking Austria



Ich berufe den Krisenstab ein!
Was kann ich tun, Jungs?!?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

@ onkel-bill: Keine Ahnung warum... Ich würde es gerne fortsetzen

@ Ariin: Da brauchst du wohl neuere Hardware um global Points zu sammeln.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Ich rechne die letzten Tage schon nur mehr herum. Die SSD für den PCMark05 ist bestellt und sollte Montag kommen. Welche Grafikkarten schlägst Du vor? Reicht eine GTX295?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Um global was du erreichen solltest du wirklich auf Intel umsteigen. Ich habe mich anfangs auch gewehrt aber anders gehts einfach nicht. Ein gutes Mainboard (RE z.B.) und ein E8600 sind einfach notwendig. Dann kannst auch mit einer GTX260 global was abräumen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

@onkel-bill

Im PC Mark 04 habe ich schon das maximum.....mehr geht zur Zeit nicht bei mir 

@Alrin

Was hälst du von 4890er.....mehrere


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

> Ich habe mich anfangs auch gewehrt


Das macht dich gleich noch sympathischer. 

Allerdings bin ich kein Verräter. Der Umstieg kommt nicht in Frage. Dann muss halt eine Kiste Dice her. Für was hab ich den Pot!?!

@True
Die habe ich schon angedacht. Aber mein bestes Board ist ein nForce780. Und der Umstieg auf Sockel AM3 (Board, CPU, Ram & Grafikkarte) ist dann doch etwas heftig.


Hat jemand ne Ahnung wieviel Punkte eine SSD im PCMark05 raushauen kann?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Avatar hat mal auf eine Firma mit blauem Logo und 5 Buchstaben gepinkelt... nur so nebenbei 

Jo den Pot auf einen E8600 und ab gehts


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Ja,mit einer Intel-Plattform wirst du da wohl schneller zum Erfolg kommen.
Ein ordentlicher E85/8600 und ein mittelprächtiges P45 Board das dir einen FSB von mindesten 580 garantiert wird dich ziemlich schnell in die Lage versetzen Global Points zu erlangen.

Zumindest versetzt es dich aber in die Lage mit den richtigen Karten ordentlich Punkte abzuräumen.
Und da braucht es sicherlich keine GTX285.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Männer, ihr haltet mich jetzt sicher für nicht ganz dicht. Aber ich würde nicht mal nen Intel benchen wenn mir die Geld dafür geben.
Es gibt immer eine Lösung. Und ich finde sie.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Juni 2009)

dann bleibt dir nur noch die möglichkeit einen Phenom 2 X4 955 + ein sehr gutes AM3 board. Derzeitig gehts es bei amd nicht anders.

Mit Dice kanst du da bestimmt was machen. Zudem, wenn du dir eine TGX 295 kaufen willst. Mit der sind auch so übel viele Punkte drin. Egal welche CPU^^.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

@Alrin

Jepp...für Global Points schärfe ich jetzt auch meine Waffen.....und das wird nicht billig ,aber es ist frustrierend wenn jemand mehr Points aus Karten rausholt als man selber obwohl dem seine Karten nicht so hohe Takte gehen.(Ohne i7 geht bald nichts mehr)

Und bei multi GPU ist drei schon bald Bedingung um zu Punkten


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Es ist zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Es ist total einfach  Zusätzlich ein Intel System kaufen und ab gehts *gg*

Ich habe mich genauso gewehrt wie du  Ich kenne das!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Juni 2009)

Gestern konnte ich mal wieder ein paar Benchmarks mit dem Core i7 und den neuen OCZ Blade samt MNH-E-Hyper-ICs durchführen.
Den Super-Pi-32M-Teamrekord konnte ich minimal von 7m 45,469s (4.717 MHz) auf 7m 42,265s (4.707 MHz) verbessern, in Pifast konnte ich mit 18,34s (4.773 MHz) _grandiose_ 1,6 Global Points abstauben.

hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's SuperPi 32m score
hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's SuperPi score
hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's PiFast score

Die Benchmarks werde ich dann nochmal mit frischen Installationen, neuem BIOS etc. angehen, aber Wprime sollte taktisch gesehen als nächstes anstehen.

Sehr kurios: Zwischen 1 Core/1 Thread und 4 Cores/ 8 Threads liegen bei den Valis gerade mal 20 MHz. Ich halte es zwar für unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht geht der zweite 965er noch etwas besser mit Kokü. 

@Alriin: Nicht aufgeben, die Hardware Points zählen bekanntlich weiterhin fürs Team.  Aber wie Roman schon gesagt hat: Um die 300er-Punkte-Hürde deutlich zu knacken, führt der Weg im Endeffekt nur über High-End-Hardware und Extremkühlung. Mit AMD ist es deutlich schwieriger, zumal gerade die Phenom II im Vergleich zu Core 2/Core i7 mit Dice noch nicht so gut ausgereizt werden können.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Schöne Ergebnisse Stephan  

PiFast skaliert sehr stark auf hohen Takt. E8600 ist da noch das beste. Dein 32m Ergebnis ist sehr gut!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Juni 2009)

Jau, das E8600-Setup muss ich auch mal mit der Kokü testen. (Argh, ich muss noch sooo viel testen )
Hinsichtlich 32M bin ich sehr auf das neueste Beta-BIOS gespannt, das ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

Vor allem bei Grafikkarten müsste ich allerdings mehr Gas geben, denn da bin ich schlecht aufgestellt.


----------



## onkel-bill (26. Juni 2009)

@ Alriin: Ich würd Dir 3x 4890 Toxic von Sapphire empfehlen.
Preis-Leistung ist, denk ich mal immo ungeschlagen. Und Du bleibst zu 100% bei AMD... 

_________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Einen Umstieg auf AM3 werd ich erst mit dem Weihnachtsgeld machen.
Dann kommt ein Top AM3-Board, samt DDR3 und den bzw. dem dann aktuellen Grafikkarten und Prozessor ins Haus.
Im Moment muss ich mich halt mit dem 4. Platz abfinden. 

So, jetzt bin ich frustriert und muss was benchen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

@Alrin

Schau mal was ich aus der 8400GS G98 rausgeholt habe ....und das ohne Voltmod 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2003 - GeForce 8400 GS ( G98 ) (limited to top 100)

Und die G86 läuft gerade und sieht auch vielversprechend aus nachdem ich herausgefunden habe wie ich die Taktbegrenzung von Evga Precesion umgehen kann (Riva Tuner)
Dummerweise hat mein Junge die zweite geschrottet sonst könnte ich mich damit wesentlich in der multi GPU plazierung verbessern.
Ich hoffe ich treibe irgentwo noch eine auf.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Hab's schon gesehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Für sich gesehen top.

*Offtopic an*
Allerdings finde ich solche Karten wirklich einen Witz.
Mit einem XP2600 und einer 6800LE hab ich schon die 11000 geknackt.
Und da kommt Nvidia über 4Jahre später auf die Idee eine solch grandiose Karte auf den Markt zu schmeißen.
*Offtopic aus*


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

*Offtopic an*
Naja, ist ja auch nur für Office-PCs gedacht. Wenig Stromverbrauch, klein, knackig, keine Leistung. 
*Offtopic aus

*Als ich mal versucht habe eine CPU-Z Validation zu machen, wurde nur eine leere Textdatei abgespeichert. Ich fange gerade an einen Athlon 64 X2 5400 Black Edition zu benchen und wollte auch mal bei CPU-Z mitmachen. Wo finde ich da eine genaue Anleitung? In meinem Fall ist keine Internetverbindung vorhanden und ich muss von diesem PC hochladen.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Ja du musst die Datei "cpu-z.cvf" abspeichern und dann hier hochladen: CPU-Z Validator 3.00

Manchmal fehlt die Endung ".cvf" die musst dann manuell hinzufügen.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Danke Roman


----------



## nulchking (26. Juni 2009)

Welcher Sockel hat denn der 5400 BE?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Sockel AM2


----------



## nulchking (26. Juni 2009)

Danke, könnte ich den denn auch mit meinem besch...eidenem Board übertakten?
Müsste dann ja nur Multi ändern und nicht den FSB


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Naja, aber mehr Spannung braucht er ja trotzdem. Ausserdem gibt es den nicht mehr lange. Ich hab noch einen bei Amazon ergattert.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Alriin;893414 Naja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte dafür gibt es Onboardgrafik.
> 
> Btt:
> Die AGP Karten sind durch,120Punkte auf dem Konto.
> Nach dem Urlaub gehts dann mit den größeren Sachen weiter.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Super! 

Irgendwelche Highlights die es zu "bekämpfen" lohnt?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Meinst du AGP oder die großen Sachen?
Mein Highlight bei den AGP Karten war die TNT2 64.
Der Speicher ging bei einem Orginaltakt von 143Mhz bis 240Mhz fehlerfrei.
Über 60%,das soll eine aktuelle Karte erstmal schaffen.
Aquamark ist aber trotzdem anstrengend damit.
Selbst der schnellste run dauert knapp über 20 min.
Und natürlich die 30000 Pkt. mit der 5900XT im 2001er

Die großen Sachen sind immer noch eine 6600GT,7600GT,7900GT,8800GT und eine 1950Pro 512.
Was da kommt wird man sehen.
Punkte sind damit auf jeden Fall satt möglich,und das zum Sparkurs.
Da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn ich die Karten himmel.

Nur muß ich erstmal die richtigen Einstellungen für mein Biostar finden.
Mit dem Commando hatte ich meinen 85er schon auf FSB 580,bis jetzt komm ich nicht über 540.
Theoretisch sollten mit dem Board aber auch 650 möglich sein,ich muß mich aber erstmal einarbeiten.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich kämpf auch noch mit meinem Crosshair II Formula.
Mit meinem A7N8X 2.0 Deluxe bin ich schon per Du und "höre" sogar was drin ist, aber bei dem neuen Ding wartet noch viel Arbeit auf mich. Obwohl es auf jeden Fall besser ist als das M3N-HT Deluxe. Trotzdem krieg ich meinen 5400+ jetzt nicht über die 3,4GHz Marke. Das wird es schwer in die Top 3 zu kommen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2009)

@Alrin

Ich bin wieder vorne


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Das wirst Du mit deinen ekelhaften Intel-CPUs ab jetzt auch bleiben. 
Aber es gibt ja noch ein anderes Ranking... die *Hardware Master League*. Und da kann es nur einen geben.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön True Monkey


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Traraaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das haben wir schonmal.
Primestable sind 580,das ist das was ich auch haben wollte.
Alles darüber hinaus sehe ich mal als Zugabe.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2009)

Schönes Ergebnis 

Kannst einpacken und mitbringen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/59420-pcghx-eos-28-30-august-500l-ln2.html


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Tja,am wollen alleine liegt's leider nicht immer.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2009)

Jaaa...ich habe ein Tool gefunden mit dem ich bei Crossfire bei beiden Karten (HD 4350) die Takte anheben kann.Mit Riva Tuner und CCC ging es nicht.ATI Tray Tool hat auch nicht gefunzt.

Aber das 

Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta

Funzt hervorragend.....und jetzt bekomme ich auch Crossfire angemessene Punkte im 3D marks.

Jetzt habe ich aber immer noch das prob das der Aquamark kein Ergebniss bringt und der 03er immer in Mothers Nature abbricht und der rechner komplett ausgeht

Irgendjemand einen Lösungsvorschlag ?


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte Gestern mit meiner Radeon HD4890 das selbe Problem. Ein Aquamark-Run mit Ergebnis lief durch, dann lief er zwar immer noch... aber statt dem Ergebnis-Screen kam ein Black-Screen. 
War wohl das letzte mal, dass ich ATI eine Chance gegeben habe.


----------



## McZonk (30. Juni 2009)

aktuelle direcpll.dll im AM3 ordner vorhanden?


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

äääähh... neee. 

direcpll.dll find ich auf dll-files.com aber nicht.

-----------------

ok, hab ne alternative Seite gefunden die die haben. thx


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2009)

^^moin

Funzt es jetzt bei dir?

Weil dann bau ich jetzt noch mal eine ATI ein und teste....sonst kann ich mir das sparen.
Bin nämlich schon ganz schön genervt von den Karten und laufe Gefahr das ich mit den Hammer draufhaue


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

Habs noch nicht getestet... ich warte - schon komplett nervös - auf die Nachricht, dass meine OCZ Vertex da ist.  Inzwischen lese ich ein bisserl.


----------



## onkel-bill (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte das Problem mit meinen beiden 4870er´n (Gott hab sie selig) auch.
Mit der hier gings dann einwandfrei...
Ver.:4.10.1.94
______________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2009)

^^Hallo 
Hast du einen link dazu ?

Edit:Haha man bin ich manchmal blind.....danke

Edit 2 : Es funzt....super vielen Dank .....jetzt weiß ich was ich heute Nacht mache


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2009)

Na toll. Die SSD kommt heute nicht mehr. 
Ich scheiß drauf. In Österreich lebt man wirklich in der tiefsten Provinz.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juli 2009)

Das glaubt ihr nicht, Jungs..... knapp 2km von mir entfernt ist eine Zweigstelle der Firma Linde. Sagt euch nichts: *DICE*
Hab nämlich heute Mittag 17kg bestellt und nachgesehen wo ich das Zeug holen muss.
Ab jetzt geht die Post ab!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juli 2009)

Yeah, leg los. 
17 kg reichen 2-3 Tage, solange man sich primär an Singlecore-CPUs versucht und GPUs außen vor bleiben.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juli 2009)

So billig mach ich's diesmal nicht, Stephan. 
Die beiden Phenom II X4 940 und 955, ne Radeon HD4890 und eine OCZ Vertex werden diesmal für einen guten Score im PCMark05 sorgen.
Wenn ich - wider erwarten - den 955er hoch genug kriege, investiere ich sogar in ein stärkeres GPU-Gespann und versuch meine ersten 3DMark-Globalpoints zu holen. Die Radeon alleine wird nämlich nicht ausreichen.
Und sollte dann noch was übrigbleiben, benche ich nen Athlon XP 2700+ an die Spitze. Der hat letztens nur wegen der hohen Temps schlapp gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön Alriin  Ich drück dir die Daumen 

edit: Ja da will ich was globales sehen


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich krieg mein CPU-Z Ergebnis einfach nicht bei HWBot rein.
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal so was gehabt:

_____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Versuchs mal ohne Screenshot und nur den URL


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

Jo, jetzte ging´s. Zur Sicherheit hätt ich gern den Screenshot dabei gehabt, aber was solls...
Na mal sehen, welchen Celeron die aus dem Pentium2 machen wollen....

Danke Roman.

_____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

jo bitte


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

Ach man, ich bin n Trottel.
Unten im Keller bench ich nen Celeron 300.
Und hier versuch ich ne CPU-Z Score fürn Pentium II.
Das Ergebnis: FALSCHE KATEGORIE!!! 

Mit <delete entry> kann ich das falsche löschen?

Mann Mann...


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Ergebnisse auch bearbeiten. Schick mir mal den Link zum Ergebnis und sag mir was genau falsch ist


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's CPU-Z score
Kategorie ist nicht Pentium 2 Celeron 333 sonder Pentium 2 333 Slot1.

THX!!!


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Also die hier? Pentium 2 333Mhz

Kann nämlich keinen Pentium 2 333 Slot 1 finden... Sondern nur Pentium 2 Celeron 333 Slot 1 oder Pentium 2 333. Am besten immer den Link zur CPU schicken.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

Jep, genau die.
Hatte es gleich danach nochmal "richtig" hochgeladen, in der Hoffnung, das andere löschen zu können...


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2009)

Also so: hwbot.org - onkel-bill's CPU-Z score

Das andere (Pentium 2 Celeron 333 Slot 1) ist jetzt weg.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Juli 2009)

Ich danke Dir!
Wegen son paar Punkte heut abend son Streß...
Aber es soll ja seine Ordnung haben!
Danke nochmal...
_________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2009)

^^Jeder Punkt zählt und ist ein Gewinn 

Egal mit wieviel Stress verbunden


----------



## Alriin (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte da eine Frage, Leute: Wenn ich einen PCMark05 Score mit dem Phenom II X4 955 hochspiele, verliere ich meine Global-Points mit dem Phenom II X4 940. Wisst ihr wieso das so ist?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juli 2009)

Global Points addieren sich nicht. Wenn du mehrere Ergebnisse im gleichem Benchmark mit verschiedenen CPUs hast, die Global Points einbringen, zählt nur das beste Ergebnis für Global Points und das andere Ergebnis wird nur für Hardware Points berücksichtigt. Das beste Ergebnis, das dir Global Points beschert, kann aber darüber hinaus ebenfalls noch Hardware Points einstreichen.


----------



## Alriin (2. Juli 2009)

Das schockiert mich jetzt und zeigt mir wie mickrig ich doch bin. 
Ausserdem frag ich mich: wie hat Kingpin 1318 Global Points gemacht???


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2009)

^^Hey Alriin...
Du legst ein Mordstempo vor.Du bist ja schon auf 92 bei den Hardwaremasters ......Gratulation 

Was macht die 4890er ?


----------



## Alriin (2. Juli 2009)

Die langweilt sich auf einem Prozessor der nur 4,2GHz stabil läuft. Somit kann ich sämtliche PCIe Karten vergessen. Die einzige, die eine Chance hätte, ist die 8600GT von meinem Kumpel. Aber der ist zurzeit krank. 


++++++++++++++++++++++++

Den CPU hab ich mir übrigens erst vor ein paar Tagen für 209€ gekauft. Wisst ihr was der jetzt kostet: 185€

 ...wie ich sowas hasse.


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Juli 2009)

@ Alriin:
läßt Du auf Deinem neuen Sys auch mal PCM2004 laufen?

__________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das schockiert mich jetzt und zeigt mir wie mickrig ich doch bin.
> Ausserdem frag ich mich: wie hat Kingpin 1318 Global Points gemacht???




Global Points werden pro Benchmark gewertet. D.h. dein bestes Ergebnis von SuperPi 1M, SuperPi32M, wPrime, PiFast, 3DMark0x usw. wird gewertet und bekommt ggf. Global-Points.
Da Kingpin in fast jeder Kategorie unter den Top 5 ist, hat er dementsprechend viele Global-Points.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juli 2009)

@onkel-bill

Neeeee... das tu ich mir nicht an. Ich hab ja mitgekriegt wie ihr euch da abgeärgert habt. SisoftSandra hingegen hab ich nochmal gebencht und den 60. (Global-)Rang gemacht um unseren 1. Platz zu festigen.
Ausserdem kann man bei einem offenem Aufbau mit Dice-Kübel drauf nicht von einem "System" reden. 

@der8auer

Wenn ich nur irgend einen vernünftigen Grund finden würde mir ein Sockel-F Server-Board für vier Opterons zu kaufen..... nur es gibt keinen! 
Und ein Intel Core i7 samt X58 Plattform und noch zwei HD 4890ern kommt sowieso nicht in Frage.
Von den Anschaffungskosten red ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2009)

Musst ja auch gar nicht. X48 + E8600 reicht vollkommen aus  Damit kannst im 01, 03, AM3, PiFast, SuperPi ordentlich Punkte holen


----------



## Alriin (3. Juli 2009)

Neee... Morgen wird der Phenom II X4 940 gebencht und sollte der unter Dice gut gehen, kommt das nächste mal LN2 drauf. Und wenn es nicht der ist, dann ein anderer Phenom. Die Preise purzeln derzeit eh.
Sollte für die 3DMarks reichen... nur muss ich mir dann Gedanken machen welche Grafikkarte(n) ich mir kaufe. 


Übrigens: die Temperaturen lagen Gestern laut Asus Crosshair II Formula im BIOS bei -68 Grad. Gut gemacht, Herr Roman!


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2009)

Danke!

10K Differenz sind mit diesem Pot, bei einem QuadCore, eine gute Leistung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2009)

So....jetzt habe ich eine zweite HD 2600-pro da und wieder das gleiche Problem---

Ich kann die Takte der zweiten Karte nicht anheben 

Das GPU-Tool-Beta das bei den 4350er funzte versagt bei den 2600er.

Irgendjemand eine Idee womit es geht....Riva Tuner,ATI Tray Tool und GPU Tool Beta funzt nicht.


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juli 2009)

*@ True:* hast du im Rivatuner auch die zweite GPU (GPU1) aus gewählt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2009)

Jepp....da zeigt er mir auch die höheren Takte an ...aber wenn ich bei GPU-z nachschaue sind bei der zweiten Karte nur die Standarttakte da.

Und die Leistung fehlt auch.
Das gleiche hatte ich bei den 4350er......das er im Riva zwar die Takte anzeigte aber bei GPU-z nicht.
Das GPU-z richtig anzeigt weiß ich daher das als ich mit dem GPU-Tool-Beta die Takte der 4350er anhebte GPU-z daraufhin auch bei beiden Karten die Takte anzeigte und die Leistung auch stieg.


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juli 2009)

hmm... dann weis ich leider auch nicht weiter.
hab den fehler nähmlich bei meiner X2 zu anfang auch gemacht.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Ich versuche gerade zwei 8800GT_256MB_ zu benchen. Bin gerade dabei die Taktraten einzeln auszuloten und habe ungewöhnliche Schwankungen im Aquamark3. Ein Run läuft mit relativ wenig FPS und schwachem CPU-Score durch und ein anderes mal ist alles ganz normal. Anfangs habe ich es auf PhysX zurückgeführt, da der beste Run mit aktiviertem PhysX kam. Aber es ist egal welche Settings ich verwende. Mal ist der CPU-Score normal und machmal ganz schwach. Hab es auch mit der neuen direcpl.dll probiert... allerdings ohne Besserung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2009)

Du musst ein paar Dinge im Treiber umstellen:

Treiber auf Performance stellen
AA & AF muss AUS
Multigpurendering auf Alternativ 2 stellen

Aquamark neigt dazu den Treiber immer wieder umzustellen. Am besten vor jedem Run kontrollieren, ob diese Einstellungen noch passen.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Ok... das wusste ich nicht. Danke. Werd es mal probieren.

Gilt das übrigens nur für den AM3?


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2009)

Das solltest du generell machen. Aber nur beim AM3 hat es solch große Auswirkungen.


----------



## nulchking (5. Juli 2009)

So dalele ^^

Habe mir heute auf dem Trödel nen PC geholt, mal schauen was in dem steckt ^^


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

@der8auer

Ist meine SLI-Premiere... da hatte ich noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit Multi-GPU Geschichten einzustellen. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Das Aquamark3-Problem besteht weiterhin.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2009)

Hey Allrin 

Welchen treiber nimmst du ?
Achte mal darauf welchen Multi der Core beim Bench hat.....seltsamerweise geht der Multi beim Aquamark bei mir ab und zu runter so das Ergebniss natürlich nicht taugt....nimm auf keinen Fall den 185.er treiber ....der funzt nicht bei SLI und Aquamark


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Hab den 182.08er.
Aquamark spinnt total was zusammen.
Und jetzt hab ich beide Karten im SLI laufen und hab den gleichen Score wie mit einer Karte.

Es kotzt mich an. 

-------------------------

3DMark06 gleiches Spiel... gleiche Punkte wie mit einer Karte.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2009)

^^Ist vollkommen Normal beim Aquamark 

schau dir mal verschiedene Karten im Aquamark an bei SLI und single....dann siehst du es .......ob ein oder zwei Karten macht im Aquamark kaum ein Unterschied 

Schau mal hier ....da ist SLI sogar schlechter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok bei SLI habe ich nicht den Core takt geschafft trotzdem verdeutlicht es das was ich meine

ist der ganz normale Wahnsinn 

im 06 sollte das Ergebniss sich aber deutlich von dem Single Bench absetzen


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber den AM3 kann ich wenigstens halbwegs überlisten... nur laufen auch die anderen 3DMarks so als würde nur eine GPU arbeiten. 

Ich werd dann mal den guten alten 169.21er nehmen. Vielleicht liegts am Treiber.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2009)

^^Aber du hast SLI schon im Treiber aktiviert oder ??


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

True...


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2009)

^^jaaa....ich weiß ..ist halt seltsam


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Wisst ihr was ich glaube, Jungs?!?
Der 182.08er ist zwar ein Top Treiber für Single-GPUs, bringt aber bei SLI nix.
Dafür sind eher langsame wie der 169.21er, 175.xx und lustigerweise auch der 185.85 im SLI super. Mit dem hat sogar einer Platz 100 im AM3-Multi-GPU-Ranking. Mit zwei 8800GT!!!
Den 182.08er sieht man hingegen wirklich nirgends sobald SLI aktiv ist... 

Bin ich gut oder bin ich gut?


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2009)

Bei Aquamark läuft SLI bei niedrigem CPU Takt immer etwas schlechter als 1 Karte... Ist normal.

edit: schon mal 182.50 versucht?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm ich nehme den 182.50 für SLI.....und erziele recht gute Ergebnisse damit


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Der 182.50er ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber die wirklich guten SLI-Treiber sind die 180.xxer oder der neue 186.xxer.
Man muss sich ja nur ein wenig durch HWbot blättern und es ist alles klar.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2009)

Sorry für doppelpost, aber:

AM3-Ranking (2 GPUs)
100. bluto (411 overkill) Core i7 4,6GHz 2x 8800GT Forceware 185.85
102. Hondacity (XtremeSystems) Core i7 4,54GHz 2x GTX 285 Forceware 185.68

Der Typ hat mit zwei 8800GT die zwei GTX 285 in den Hintern getreten. Weniger CPU Score, weniger GPU Score, aber mehr Frames!
Ich glaube ich werde mir Morgen mal ein paar Treiber ansehen.

Meine Frau wird begeistert sein. 

So... und jetzt gn8


----------



## nulchking (6. Juli 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem ist eigentlich zum benchen gut?


----------



## der8auer (6. Juli 2009)

3DMark01-06      WinXP
3DMark Vantage  WinVista
Aquamark           WinXP 
PCMark04&05      WinXP
PCMark Vantage  WinVista
PiFast                Bei älteren CPUs WinVista und bei neuen WinXP
SiSandra            WinXP
SuperPi              WinXP
wPrime              WinVista


----------



## nulchking (6. Juli 2009)

Danke.
Lohnt es sich mit einer Rage die  3d Marks zu machen?

Habe in dem PC vom Trüdel nen Athlon 1GHz, 2 Unterschiedliche Ramriegel, eine Soundkarte, 2 Internetkarten und ne Soundkarte und eben die Rage. Bin mal am BS isntallieren.


----------



## Alriin (6. Juli 2009)

Mit der Rage kannst Du glaub ich nur Aquamark und 3DMark01 benchen, aber dafür hast Du deine Punkte sicher!


----------



## nulchking (6. Juli 2009)

Hab nen anderes Problem. Sobald Windows startet krieg ich so komische balken, hab noch nix installiert, versuch von der platte zubooten die dabei war. Werde  mal versuchen nen Foto zu machen.
BIm Bios ist das Bild nicht so. Liegt es eventuell an der Festplatte? 

Hier das Foto


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 3DMark01-06 WinXP
> 3DMark Vantage WinVista
> Aquamark WinXP
> PCMark04&05 WinXP
> ...


 
Hallo,
also meine Erfahrungen mit den alten (unter 1GHz) CPU´s ist bis jetzt folgende:

PiFast: Win XP
SuperPI: Win Server 2003
wPrime: Win Server 2008

_______________________
Grüße aus einem Dorf mit ganz neuen Kupferkabeln, aber immer noch ohne DSL!


----------



## Alriin (6. Juli 2009)

PiFast läuft auf Vista viel schneller.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juli 2009)

> PiFast läuft auf Vista viel schneller.



aber nicht die alten langsamen mit unter 1GHz


----------



## Alriin (6. Juli 2009)

Na wer die mit Vista bencht, ist ohnehin krank. 
Ich benche meine ganzen alten CPUs nur auf XP. Erst ab den Athlon 64 auch mit Vista.


----------



## theLamer (6. Juli 2009)

Hi... hab ne Meldung zu verbuchen
2. Platz beim AwardFabrik OC-Contest S775


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juli 2009)

Und das im Urlaub


----------



## Alriin (6. Juli 2009)

3. Platz in Extrem-Kühlung finde ich nur. Wobei du den Preis für den 2. Platz bekommen hast.


----------



## darkniz (7. Juli 2009)

> Die Crew wird an diesem Wettbewerb außer Konkurenz teilnehmen. So tauchen wir vielleicht im Ranking auf, aber nicht in der Endwertung.


 
Da _Stummerwinter_ zur Crew gehört, wurde er in der Endwertung nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juli 2009)

Jo... wobei die Preise schon nen Witz sind... aber besser als gar nix
Der Spass steht ja an erster Stelle 

Freitag bin ich wieder zu Hause


----------



## nulchking (7. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Hab nen anderes Problem. Sobald Windows startet krieg ich so komische balken, hab noch nix installiert, versuch von der platte zubooten die dabei war. Werde  mal versuchen nen Foto zu machen.
> BIm Bios ist das Bild nicht so. Liegt es eventuell an der Festplatte?
> 
> Hier das Foto




Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2009)

Du musst Windows sicher mal neu aufsetzen. Oder schau mal im BIOS ob AGPx8 bzw. FastWrite deaktiviert ist.


----------



## MasterScorpion (10. Juli 2009)

So hab heute mal die GTX 275 mit 3DMark Vantage ausprobiert leider nicht weitgekommen, da der Speicher echt fies ist und überhaupt nicht gut geht ... naja wenigstens ein paar *"pünktchen"*

hwbot.org - MasterScorpion's 3DMark Vantage - Performance score

lg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Juli 2009)

So,

ich hab gestern wieder ne Kiste Dice geholt.

Und gestern auch gleih mal meinen E8500 getestet, der hat zwar schon LN2 gesehen, aber ich wollte nochmal max fsb und meine 9800 GTX+ ausreizen.

Am Anfang lief alles wunderbar 5,5 Ghz am3 stable und damit 294k in AM3^^(Ich wollte die 300.000 sehen)

So nochmal neugestertet und dann lief erstmal nichts mehr. Nach ein paar reboots und resets ging es wieder, aber leider nicht stable. auch nicht 5 ghz. Also alles aufgetaut und siehe da, wasser im überfluss.. Dann hab ich mich erstmal ins bett gehauen.

Heute hab ich zuerst das Board gebacken. und gleich kommt mein freund mit einem I7^^.(C0). Wenn noch zeit ist pack ich meinen 8500 nochmal aus!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Achso ich hab 600 FSB geschafft

PPS: 800erster Beitrag!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2009)

^^Super....dann sollte doch noch was gehen mit deinen 98er 

Ich bring heute zwei 4890er zum laufen.....mal schauen was geht


----------



## KempA (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*

Ich versteh da auch noch nicht alles so.
Ich hab mich jetzt registriert (Team natürlich unser Forum ) und meine 3DMark Vantage und 3DMark 06 Ergebnisse hochgeladen, doch wie bekomme ich jetzt Punkte und wo in meinem Profil werden meine Ergebnisse angezeigt.
Außerdem weiß ich auch noch nicht wie ich in meine Signatur der Abschnitt von HWBot reingrieg.

MfG recell

edit: bin gerade dabei mir den Einsteiger-Guide durchzulesen, aber dass mit den Punkten usw. versteh ich immer noch nich wirklich


----------



## tripod (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*



recell schrieb:


> Ich versteh da auch noch nicht alles so.
> Ich hab mich jetzt registriert (Team natürlich unser Forum ) und meine 3DMark Vantage und 3DMark 06 Ergebnisse hochgeladen, doch wie bekomme ich jetzt Punkte und wo in meinem Profil werden meine Ergebnisse angezeigt.
> Außerdem weiß ich auch noch nicht wie ich in meine Signatur der Abschnitt von HWBot reingrieg.
> 
> ...



-die punkte "bekommst" du wenn geprüft wurde, vorausgesetzt alle angaben passen zusammen
- unter "public profile" solltest du (sobald deine übermittlungen geprüft wurden) deine punkte für die jeweiligen benchmark-ergebnisse sehen


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

CPU-Z Validator 3.0 

Neue Bench-CPU  Wollte nicht über 1,28VCore. Warte lieber noch auf DICE.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

^^Sehr gut 

Das laßt doch hoffen


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

Habe mal noch schnell einen Vantage Run gemacht


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2009)

^^Haha....sehr gut 

Bei mir erkennt Vista die zweite 4890er nicht an.........unter XP funzt alles (crossfire)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juli 2009)

Da ist aber jemand vorsichtig mit seinem neuen Schätzchen. 
Skaliert die CPU denn gut mit VCore? UCLK mal getestet?


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön! Freu mich schon auf 28.August hehe^^


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand vorsichtig mit seinem neuen Schätzchen.
> Skaliert die CPU denn gut mit VCore? UCLK mal getestet?



Hehe 

Ja das geht gut. 4000MHz gehen mit 1,175V und ca 4,35ghz mit 1,28V. Alles 32m stable und Vantage stable. 
UCLK waren  ca 4800MHz das höchste. Geht mir mehr Spannung und Kälte vielleicht noch was


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> UCLK waren  ca 4800MHz das höchste. Geht mir mehr Spannung und Kälte vielleicht noch was



Prime-Stabil? Bei welcher Spannung? Ich will deine CPU, aber nur wegen dem Uncore.


----------



## theLamer (12. Juli 2009)

4,8 GHz Uncore... Respekt
Mein i7 macht bei +0,1V ma eben nur höchstens 4,1 GHz mit (bootstable)

@der8auer: Selbst gekauft oder Testexemplar/gesponsort?
EDIT: WOW und ein X58 SLI Classified auch noch


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Prime-Stabil? Bei welcher Spannung? Ich will deine CPU, aber nur wegen dem Uncore.



32m - und Vantagestable  

vCore: 1,3V
CPU VTT: +350mV
QPI PLL: 1,375V

die restlichen Spannungen so wie du es mir geraten hast 

@ theLamer:  Danke. Alles selbst gekauft


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> 32m - und Vantagestable
> 
> vCore: 1,3V
> CPU VTT: +350mV
> ...



CPU VTT auf 1,5V? Wow okay, bei mir geht leider über 1,45V nichts mehr am Takt. Ich brauch ne neue CPU.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

Kann dir nur das empfehlen: EVGA X58 Classified Briefing



			
				Shamino schrieb:
			
		

> CPU VTT: It is a Crucial voltage when pushing the Host clock, the Uncore Frequency, and the Memory Frequency. Default voltage will give around 1.165v. A good setting lies in the region of +250mv to +400mv. (The higher you push Uncore Frequency and Memory Frequency, the more you need typically)
> 
> CPU PLL VCore: No help of much, usually can just ignore and leave at Auto. Or, even lowering this can be better.
> 
> ...


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich schon. 

Nur bei mir bringt halt mehr als 1,45V nichts. Und du machst bei 1,5V gleich ma 4.800MHz. 

Hätter gern einen 920er mit einem solchen Uncore-Takt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Juli 2009)

Wir sind endlich fertig,

Gestern mittag haben wir dann seinen I7 vorbereitet und der lief eigentlich sehr gut! 4,5 GHz waren super stabil, aber die 220 BCKL wollte der einfach nciht booten, egal wie hoch die Spannungen waren

So haben wir aber sehr viel erreicht!

Platz 1 in AM3 bei 7900 GS Sli^^.
Merhr mals Platz 3 auch bei der 7900 gs
9800 GTX+ Sli ein paar ergebnisse
7950 GX2 auch 2 ergebnisse mit Punkten.
Und noch paar global punkte mit dem i7.

Jetzt hab ich jegliche Hardware von mir und meinen Freunden gebencht. Nun muss irgendwann neue her^^ 

Ich persönlich plan ein System aus Westmere und GT300^^

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Dir Ergebnisse müssen noch hochgeladen werden, schätz so 20-30 Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön  Will die Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*

thx

aber wielange dauert das eigentlich in der regel? hab meine ergebnisse nämlich vor ca. 24 h hochgeladen


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*

i.d.R. eine Stunde. Müsste also längst passiert sein.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Juli 2009)

so alle hochgeladen^^

manche Ergebnisse sind nicht am Limit, da uns am schluss das Dice ausging^^(I7 frisst wie sau)

So haben wir noch alles einigermaßen duchgebracht.

Wir haben auch ein paar geile Bilder gemacht. Die hat aber mein Freund.

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: FTW? 90 Punkte+


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2009)

Wow da hast ja zugeschlagen! Sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## KempA (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*

.....
okay^^

dann wart einfach mal noch ab


----------



## Alriin (12. Juli 2009)

Super! Aber beim 3DMark01 hättest Du unbedingt nen älteren Treiber nehmen müssen. Da wär noch einiges drin gewesen.


----------



## Masterwana (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Teamhelfer gesucht!*

*@ recell:* Die Punkte wurden doch Schon berechnet.
Hast nur 0,0 bekommen. 

Für Hardware Points musst du dich in den Top 20 platzieren. (in deinem Fall Bei der GeForce GTX 260 216SP)
Für Globel Points musst du dich glaub ich in den Top 1000 des Benchmarks platzieren.

Beides hast du leider nicht geschafft.

*@ der8auer:* danke fürs verschieben.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juli 2009)

Bei den Global Points sind es glaub ich die ersten 450 oder 500. Wobei das ein wenig zu variieren scheint.


----------



## mAlkAv (13. Juli 2009)

Sind genau die ersten 500


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2009)

^^Und da ist nicht einfach ranzukommen


----------



## KempA (13. Juli 2009)

achso ist das

naja demnächst hab ich ja warscheinlich ein sli-sys mit 260er, vll. wirds dann was


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir 3 neue Grafikkarten besorgt...
[x] Radeon x1600 SE
[x] Geforce 7300 gs (2 ROPs)
[x] Radeon X550 64mb

Bei Hwbot ist überall immer nur einer gelistet, Silber ist also sicher 
Wenn ich alles durch habe also 30P+ 

Sollte in den nächsten Tagen was werden 
(Muss nochmal den E8500 rausholen, mit dem i7 reichen 3,5 GHz unter Luft nicht für 3DMark 2001 gold)


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> (Muss nochmal den E8500 rausholen, mit dem i7 reichen 3,5 GHz unter Luft nicht für 3DMark 2001 gold)



Mit dem i7 sollte doch auch unter Luft deutlich mehr gehen? ~1.25V halt ich f+r +- 4,2 GHz für ziemlich verträglich. Das schaffen egtl die meisten D0er.


----------



## Alriin (13. Juli 2009)

@theLamer

Welche Karte?


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

Naja... Boxed-Kühler.... Über 4 GHz validieren is kein Problem, aber unter Last bräuchte er schon na angemessenere Kühlung
Denke mal, ich fahre mit 4,7 GHz E85 besser


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Juli 2009)

@theLamer:

Du hast auch eine 7300 GS mit 2 ROPs?^^

Ich bin da überall erster! Und dass mit standardtakt....sollte kein Problem für dich sein, aber ich werde dann zurückschlagen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

vlt benche ich sie auch @ standard.... die Punkte bleiben ja eh im Team... mal sehen
Aber CPU wird höher sein bei mir


----------



## McZonk (13. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> vlt benche ich sie auch @ standard....



Stan... was?  Na da haben wir ja mal nen erstklassiges internes Duell. Haltet euch aber da nicht zulange dran auf. Die Punkte bleiben ja im Team, wie theLamer schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Juli 2009)

Das sind aber meine einzigen Gold Medallien. Die will ich auf jeden behalten.

Das geile ist. Gleiche Hardware. E8500 udn i7 920^^

Wünsch dir ein faires Duell^^(hoffe du machst keinen Volt-Mod)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

Vmod... nein danke ... bei 2P pro Ergebnis nicht...
Das mit den Prozzis ist echt Zufall 

Bzw ich hab einen i7 920 D0 ... du doch nicht oder?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Juli 2009)

ne C0(verdammt) Luft ist 4,3 machnmal stabil^^.

So nun sind aber alle Punkte der Session auf meinen Konto. 

	 	In total, 20 results 	have changed in rank or points, 	 	causing you to *gain 98.5 hwboints* 	 	in the past 7 days

Damit hab ich meine Punktzahl verdoppelt!

Richtig Stolz bin auf den AM3 Run mit den 2 7900 GS

Aber auch der Super Pi 32M Run mit 4,58 Ghz waren echt geil!(C0)

Mass Global gabs auch für den 3DMark 05 Run mit 2 9800 GTX+^^ 36,5k

Das waren so die Höhepunkte. Heute lad ich noch ein paar Bilder hoch

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## MasterScorpion (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe iwie ein Problem ...  ich habe heute ein wenig gebencht und wollte mir ebent nochmal die Bilder anschauen jeodch bekomme ich keins geöffnet wobei die größe der Dateien stimmt erscheint kein Inhalt:

http://saved.im/mtmxmdu5nglz/unbenannt.jpg

vllt kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??? könnte man den Inhalt wiederherstellen?

p.s.. hatte auch sli verbund dranne

lg


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juli 2009)

^^Wie jetzt dein Paint unterstützt kein jpg-Format? Funktioniert die ganz normale Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige?

Ansonsten lade dir mal *-Irfanview-* runter! 

*Edit: *

Hey Leute, muss ich mir jetzt ein Ticket bei HWBot für meine "ausgefallene CPU" besorgen oder kann ich die Ergebnisse einfach in der Klasse der PIII-750'er hochladen??? 

Bitte um schnelle Antworten. Danke


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

@all
Wie man der Postzeit sieht habe ich Urlaub^^. Habe mir heute die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen...letzte mal mit Luft benchen.

Hatte fast den 9.Platz beim E7300 mit 4,46GHz im Superpi32m mit 11min24... . Was passiert(gleich 2 mal) beim Screenshot, Kiste kackt ab. Mache 3x CPU-Z auf und einmal Memset und der Monitor wird schwarz, die Kiste startet neu. Die Worte die ich Nachts um 4 benutzt habe könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. So sind es nur 11min und irgentwas um die 40sec geworden.

So jetzt mal die Fragen.

1. Wie macht ihr die Screens? Gibt es da nen Trick^^?
2. Wie kann ich den Explorer, wenn ich ihn im Taskmanager beeendet habe nach dem Durchlauf wieder einschalten?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

MFG 8ykrid


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2009)

1. Wenn Du sowas ein paar mal hintereinander hast, verzichte auf den 3. CPU-Z bzw. Memset, leg nur das notwendigste auf den Desktop (also nur 2 x CPU-Z: CPU und Ram), fotografiere es und dann erst mach nen Screenshot! 
Die Motherboard-Angaben und Memset sind nämlich nur eine freiwillige Draufgabe.

2. Strg-Alt-Entf/Anwendungen/Neuer Task/"Explorer" eingeben

Ich allerdings würde den Explorer nicht schließen, da es kaum einen Leistungsgewinn dadurch gibt und die Gefahr eines Absturzes nach dem Run zu hoch ist.


----------



## onkel-bill (14. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hey Leute, muss ich mir jetzt ein Ticket bei HWBot für meine "ausgefallene CPU" besorgen oder kann ich die Ergebnisse einfach in der Klasse der PIII-750'er hochladen???
> 
> Bitte um schnelle Antworten. Danke


 

Hallo,

ich würde es in der Categorie hochladen:

Pentium 3-E 750Mhz

Da sind schon Slot1 und Sockel370 versammelt...

________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

@Alriin
Foto geht also auch
Dachte des muss zwingend 3x Cpu-z+Memset....wenn es freiwilig ist


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

*Edit:*

Wenn OT bitte verschieben und sagen wohin verschoben*grins*

hat jemand ne Ahnung warum der *PcMark 05* immer nach dem Test10 abbricht? Habe ich etwas vergessen? System instabil? Könnte da mit meinem Takt und System Punkte in hwbot bekommen....aber ich bekomme ja nicht mal nen Score**confused**

Habe auch schon verschiede Foren durchsucht...leider nix zu gefunden

Ähnliches Problem bei *wPrime32m*. Der auf Platz 20 hat 19sec160ms bei 4,5GHZ. Ich komme mit 4,5Ghz gerade mal auf 32sec, irgendwas. Jemand nen Link mit Anleitung?BITTE^^
Habe nur etwas gelesen bezüglich Threads bei Version1.5 zuweisen?**confused**


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Juli 2009)

Test 10 ist ein Multithreadtest, der beansprucht stark die Cpu. Probiers mal mit etwas niedrigerem Takt.

Bei Wprime hast du unten bei advance setting auch 2 threads eingestellt?(--> Dual Core). 
Und wie ich sehe hast du Vista, dass bring zusaätzlich noch eine bisschen besssere Zeit als XP!.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

@eiswolf
Der PcMark05 bricht auch mit Default-Werten ab. Habe die "Advanced^^", habe Multithreadingtest am Ende auch schon abgestellt...nix geht?


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juli 2009)

click mal nach dme PCMark wenn die punkte kommen müssten auf details dann kannst du sehen welcher Benchmark nicht geht


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Juli 2009)

Die letzten 3


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wie jetzt dein Paint unterstützt kein jpg-Format? Funktioniert die ganz normale Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige?
> 
> Ansonsten lade dir mal *-Irfanview-* runter!
> 
> ...




Hat leider keine abhilfe geschaft alles hin ... habe heute die eine karte nochmal durch laufen lassen und ein paar gut Punkte gemacht:

3dmark2001

3dmark2003

3dmark2005

3dmark2006

Aquamark03



so jetzt habe ich nur ein problem noch unzwar habe ich zwei 6600 gt´s hier und wollte sie erst einzeln benchen und dan im SLI ... habe momentan den aktuellsten Treiber drauf, jedoch sagte mir der vorbesitzer ein MOD-Treiber wäre besser den habe ich auch und dan meinte er noch das ich "alternativ rendering 2" einstellen soll was mit forceware unclock oder so funktionieren soll ... aber funktioniert das nicht so wirklich ... weiß da jemand bescheid bzw könnte mir helfen was ich dafür am betsen einstellen kann den die punkte zum vorbesitzer sind echt sehr mager 

lg


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2009)

Alternativ Rendering 2 kannst Du über den Menüpunkt "3D Einstellungen verwalten" finden. Da brauchst Du kein Forcware-Unlock mehr.  Mir fällt der Name nicht ein, aber irgendwas mit SLI oder Multi GPU.

Verwende am besten einen der folgenden Treiber für SLI: 181.22 oder 182.50 und für 3DMark01 einen älteren wie den 175.16 oder 175.19. 
Und für Single-Modus den 182.08!


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. Juli 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Alternativ Rendering 2 kannst Du über den Menüpunkt "3D Einstellungen verwalten" finden. Da brauchst Du kein Forcware-Unlock mehr.  Mir fällt der Name nicht ein, aber irgendwas mit SLI oder Multi GPU.
> 
> Verwende am besten einen der folgenden Treiber für SLI: 181.22 oder 182.50 und für 3DMark01 einen älteren wie den 175.16 oder 175.19.
> Und für Single-Modus den 182.08!




Hi danke für dein Hilfe

das problem ist weder bei dem MOD-Treiber noch bei einem normalen finde ich diese Einstellung das steht dort einfach nicht

lohnt es sich den ein MOD-Treiber zu verwenden gegenüber einem normalen?

lg


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß laufen die meisten Mod-Treiber sogar langsamer. Aber falls Du nen Tipp bekommen hast... und es einen gibt der bei Benchmarks abgeht, verrate es mir. 

Sobald SLI aktiviert ist hast Du unter dem Menüpunkt (rechts) 3D_Einstellungen verwalten/Globale Einstellungen irgendwas mit SLI oder Multi-GPU oder so. Da musst du dich mal durchclicken. Irgendwo gibt es dann die Möglichkeit auf "Alternativ 2" umzustellen.


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. Juli 2009)

hmm ok dan probier ich mal deinen vorschlag 
funktioniert das nru unter SLI?

lg


----------



## Alriin (14. Juli 2009)

Ja schon.. ich kann es jetzt nicht anwählen.


----------



## MasterScorpion (14. Juli 2009)

gut ich probier das die tage nochmal aus

lg und danke


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Juli 2009)

Na toll.......

meine 7300 gs ist tot.

die karte hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in betrieb und nachdem heute irgeneiner kam und mir die Pokale wegnahm, musste ich reagieren^^.

Also Karte eingebaut, aber kein Bild. Dachte mir schon na toll! Nichts hat funktioniert, also ab in den backofen. Leider hat das auch nicht mehr geholfen.

Naja, die Karte war sowie so defekt in ebay gekauft und mit dem backofen wiederbelebt.  Für ein euro kann man nicht meckern.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde es in der Categorie hochladen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,

ich weiß immer noch nicht so recht wohin mit meinen Ergebnissen? 

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich hier ein Notebook vor mir stehen habe!

Everest entlarvt die CPU auch als *Mobile Intel Pentium IIIE, 750MHz* aber
CPU-Z sagt es ist nur ein *Intel Pentium III E, 750MHz*!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt jetzt sogar ne Klasse für Pentium 3 Mobile 750MHz, wären paar Goldpötte und paar Punkte mehr als bei den anderen PIII-Klassen!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi

weiß jemand ob es billige Hardware in der USA gibt?

Mein Freund fährt in den Ferien dort hin und würde mir vielleicht was mitbringen.

Kann man amazon.com als Referenz nehmen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (14. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Dollar-Kurs auf jeden Fall


----------



## der8auer (14. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> weiß jemand ob es billige Hardware in der USA gibt?
> 
> ...



Ich habe erst überlegt mir den i7-975 in den USA zu kaufen. Wäre dort ca 250€ billiger. Allerdings schlägt der Zoll dann ca. 20% drauf und 65€ Versandkosten... Da kann ichs auch in Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2009)

^^Hmm, past das Ding nicht als tray in die Münzabteilung von einem Portmornai


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Juli 2009)

das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht^^"Die Cpu ist von meinen Freund und wie sie sehen schon benutzt!"^^

Aber deswegen auf ein I7 Sys umzusteigen? Da brauch ich aber ein paar mehr sachen^^(sogut wie alles außer das case)

Ich dachte eher an GraKas oder E8600, oder Rampage Extreme + Ram

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## nulchking (14. Juli 2009)

Fast Write was Disenabeld oda so...
Windows Ladebalkn kam und dann black screen -.-


----------



## Alriin (15. Juli 2009)

Hast Du auch auf AGP x4 umgeschalten?


----------



## nulchking (15. Juli 2009)

Find ich in dem Bios nicht, nur das mit dem Fast Write.

Ich kann auch nicht von DvD/CD Booten, da kommt dann immer diese Meldung:

CD-Boot : Failure


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Juli 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht^^"Die Cpu ist von meinen Freund und wie sie sehen schon benutzt!"^^
> 
> Aber deswegen auf ein I7 Sys umzusteigen? Da brauch ich aber ein paar mehr sachen^^(sogut wie alles außer das case)
> 
> ...



Wen nicht der Zoll noch X% drauf schlägt würde es sich fast lohnen Hardware in den USA zu bestellen.


----------



## 8ykrid (15. Juli 2009)

Freibetrag sind, glaube ich momentan 175€(schau aber gleich mal nach). Aber ich glaube die Versandkosten sind auch nicht unerheblich.


----------



## 8ykrid (15. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ne Beispielrechnung
QuelleImportzoll ? Wikipedia


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2009)

KINGPINCOOLING.COM

K|ngp|n und AndreYang sind jetzt in diesem Team. 2 Member und 3300 Punkte  Das ist nice


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi

ich sitz grad am laptop vom meinem swager, aber der ist von apple. (Mac os)

Nun weiß ich ncht wie ich cpu-z/gpu-z funktioniert. Da kommt nur ein zahlen wirwahr raus, wenn ich es öffne.

Gib es da ein Programm für Macs? Viellicht kann ich ja Punkte holen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2009)

So weit ich weiß darf nur mit Windows OS gebencht werden.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juli 2009)

aso, dann lass ich es mal.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß darf nur mit Windows OS gebencht werden.


 
Kann man überhaupt die ganzen Benchmarks mit was anderem als Windows machen?
Hab noch kein 3D Mark für Mac gesehen.


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade noch ein bisschen gebencht  2x 8800GTS 512MB

_In total, 35 results have changed in rank or points, causing you to gain 31.4 hwboints  in the past 7 days. Click here to view a a detailed list. _

Noch 2,3pkt und ich bin auch bei der 300er Marke angelangt


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

^^dann lass mal gehen 

nur noch 315 P bis Luxx....


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2009)

Sogar unter 300. Die Punkte von heute wurden noch nicht gezählt 

edit: Jetzt wurde es aktualisiert. 293,7 pkt noch


----------



## Masterwana (20. Juli 2009)

Nur noch 290,9!

Schöne ergebnisse Roman.

Ich glaub ich muss meine X1700 auch mal endlich durch Aquamark jagen, wollen uns die 2 Punkte ja nicht endgehen lassen.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juli 2009)

ich kann jetzt auch wieder anfangen mit benchen nach 2 Monaten .
Die knapp 300 Punkte bis HWLuxx sollten wir ja recht schnell schaffen


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

Wie erstelle ich mir ein Bench Vista oder wo bekomme ich eins? Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2009)

Bench Vista ?...das brauchst du nur für den Vantage ....und da hast du mit dem Dual schlechte Karten 

ansonsten XP für die 3dmarks


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bench Vista ?...das brauchst du nur für den Vantage ....und da hast du mit dem Dual schlechte Karten
> 
> ansonsten XP für die 3dmarks



Meinst ohne Quad bringt mit vista gar nix?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2009)

Ohne Quad hat man im Vantage generell schlechte Karten. Ansonsten ist XP bei allen 3DMarks schneller, es sei denn du hast 4 GPU's im System, oder du testest PCMark05 und WPrime. 
Windows Server 08 ist zudem auch noch die bessere Alternative zu Vista.


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Meinst ohne Quad bringt mit vista gar nix?



Auch mit einem Quad (Yorkfield) hast du schlechte Karten. Beim Vantage geht nichts über den i7


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Ein i7 wäre  schon was feines!^^


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

leider reicht nicht bei jedem das geld für ne i7


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> leider reicht nicht bei jedem das geld für ne i7



Jop^^ Bench die Tage mit einem E8600


----------



## theLamer (26. Juli 2009)

hab grad 2x 3dmark 2001 gebencht.... 2x gold ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hab grad 2x 3dmark 2001 gebencht.... 2x gold ^^



Zeigen^^


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Jop^^ Bench die Tage mit einem E8600




ich un en kumpel haben gerade den vierten platz mit nem e4700 bei cpuz erreicht (@ 4850 mhz @ zalman 9900)


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Yeah, ich hab gerade 6,4 Punkte geholt.


----------



## _Cradle_ (26. Juli 2009)

lol n11111


pic ? ty


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Zeig mal bitte links!!!


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

hwbot.org - xTc's 3Dmark 2005 score

und

hwbot.org - xTc's 3Dmark 2006 score


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> hwbot.org - xTc's 3Dmark 2005 score
> 
> und
> 
> hwbot.org - xTc's 3Dmark 2006 score



Danke nice Ergebnisse


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ich un en kumpel haben gerade den vierten platz mit nem e4700 bei cpuz erreicht (@ 4850 mhz @ zalman 9900)



Das Ergebnis halte ich mal für sehr zweifelhaft.

Erstens ist der Validation Link kaputt und dann werden nicht mal FSB/Multi/RAM-Takt angezeigt.
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


Dann hast du noch ein ähnlich ominöses Ergebnis mit 500MHz weniger
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Und zu guter letzt schafft die CPU mit 1.5V grade mal SuperPi 1M bei 3900MHz, wie soll denn da mit Luftkühlung 1GHz extra rausspringen?
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=877817


Mal abgesehen davon dass ungültige Validations bei Hwbot nicht zugelassen sind für das Ranking, sieht das für mich alles sehr nach Fake aus.


Gruß


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis halte ich mal für sehr zweifelhaft.
> 
> Erstens ist der Validation Link kaputt und dann werden nicht mal FSB/Multi/RAM-Takt angezeigt.
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> ...




und wie bitte sollen wir da faken (hab 0 paint-skills)


----------



## Alriin (26. Juli 2009)

Die 3,9 GHz hat er allerdings auch bei SuperPi32M geschafft. 

@recell
Schau mal wie hoch du bei 1M kommst? Wenn 32M durchläuft, geht bei 1M noch viel mehr!


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Die 3,9 GHz hat er allerdings auch bei SuperPi32M geschafft.
> 
> @recell
> Schau mal wie hoch du bei 1M kommst? Wenn 32M durchläuft, geht bei 1M noch viel mehr!



wir machen jetzt noch superpi runs (sind gerade am übertakten)


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt!

Habt ihr überhaupt schon meinen SuperPi32M Run mit dem PDC E6300 gesehen?


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> und wie bitte sollen wir da faken (hab 0 paint-skills)




Es geht ja auch um die CPU-Z Validations


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Ergebnisse von heute hochgeladen. Mal schauen ob noch ein paar Punkte beirum kommen. 

Allerdings hab ich mal wieder meine Zweit-CPU genommen....


----------



## Alriin (26. Juli 2009)

Super, Blechdesigner.


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

alles über 4ghz bekommen wir nich für nen 32m-run stabil


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

Und mein E6300 will einfach nicht mit 4,5GHz durch SuperPi32M , aber wPrime1024 schon


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Ole, der Tag geht zuende und ich konnte 15,4 Punkte holen. 

In den kommenden Tagen nehm ich mir mal den Vantage vor.


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und mein E6300 will einfach nicht mit 4,5GHz durch SuperPi32M , aber wPrime1024 schon



wprime startet bei uns garnicht, kann dass an vista liegen?


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2009)

Version 1.55? Was passiert genau?


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

ist glaub ich 2.00

fehlerbeschreibung ist nicht sonderlich auschlussreich, da steht einfach nur unexpected error; quitting


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ist glaub ich 2.00
> 
> fehlerbeschreibung ist nicht sonderlich auschlussreich, da steht einfach nur unexpected error; quitting





Versuch es mal mit Rechtsklick und dann "Als Administrator ausführen" aus. Sollte helfen. 


Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Juli 2009)

@recell: du musst 1.55 verwenden! 2.0 ergebnisse gelten nicht, da dort alles etwas schneller läuft.

Hat jemand ne ahnung ob noch ein intel i386 mit 20 mhz an wert hat? Hätte ein paar stück hier und die sind alle unbenutzt! oder kann man 20 stück auch als goldschrott verkaufen?

mfg eiswolf93

PS: Kann man damit auch benchen?


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn du Zeit hast, ja 

hwbot.org - Harkonnen's SuperPi score (SPi 1M)


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

schonmal danke euch beiden.
problem ist nur ich finde nur funktionierende download-links für 2.00


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Download wPrime 1.55: http://www.wprime.net/?q=download&f=wprime_155.zip

Download wPrime 2.00: http://www.wprime.net/?q=download&f=wprime_200.zip


----------



## KempA (26. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Download wPrime 1.55: http://www.wprime.net/?q=download&f=wprime_155.zip
> 
> Download wPrime 2.00: http://www.wprime.net/?q=download&f=wprime_200.zip





wollte 1.55 runterladen, führte zu winrar absurz und löschung sämtlicher desktop-verknüpfungen^^


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2009)

Zip Dateien lassen sich auch direkt mit Windows ohne extra Programm entpacken.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juli 2009)

@recell: Wir haben uns dazu entschieden die CPU-Z-Validation herauszunehmen. Gerade bei einem so extremen Takt für einen luftgekühlten 65nm-Core-2 wäre es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die ungültige(!) Validation von der Hwbot-Crew entfernt worden wäre. Falls ihr eine Validation habt, die von CPU-Z nicht als ungültig ausgeworfen wurde, dann ladet bitte diese hoch.


----------



## KempA (27. Juli 2009)

kann man wohl nichts machen

(auch wenn ich immernoch nicht weiß wie ich schummeln kann) 

ich versichere trotzdem dass wir nichts an dem ergebniss geändert haben und nur unseren screen hochgeladen haben! immerhin erwarte ich auch dass niemand sonst schummelt, deshalb mache ich dass auch bei 100% nicht absichtlich (falls da wirklich was meinerseits schiefgelaufen ist)


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2009)

Ja klar. Das ist nur zur Sicherheit um unser Team zu schützen. Am besten noch einmal machen. Da es sowieso "nur" unter Luft war, müsste es doch reproduzierbar sein


----------



## KempA (27. Juli 2009)

ja, werden wir versuchen

(jedoch erst wieder gegen ende der woche)

wir hatten noch nen ähnlichen screen, den hab ich jetzt auch gelöscht

wüsste mal gerne woran das liegt


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juli 2009)

Wünsch euch viel erfolg das ihr das nochmal schafft!


----------



## KempA (27. Juli 2009)

ich wüsste gerne mal weshalb wir da nicht mehr im cpuz angezeigt bekommen haben um dem vorzubeugen


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2009)

Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Ich hatte aber dieses Wochenende auch Probleme mit CPU-Z Validationen. Der korrekte Takt wurde einfach nicht ausgelesen. Statt ~5000MHz wurden nur ~4600 ausgelesen. 

CPU-Z ist teilweise sehr verbuggt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2009)

^^Habt ihr die 5.2'er(64bit vers.) schon ausprobiert?
[unter XP hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme]


----------



## KempA (27. Juli 2009)

war alles unter vista 32-bit


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> kann man wohl nichts machen
> 
> (auch wenn ich immernoch nicht weiß wie ich schummeln kann)
> 
> ich versichere trotzdem dass wir nichts an dem ergebniss geändert haben und nur unseren screen hochgeladen haben! immerhin erwarte ich auch dass niemand sonst schummelt, deshalb mache ich dass auch bei 100% nicht absichtlich (falls da wirklich was meinerseits schiefgelaufen ist)



Hi,
wenn die Validation nicht funktioniert kann man bei CPU-Z auch eine BMP Datei vom aktiven Fenster erstellen durch drücken von F5.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe wiese du immer von einem Screen sprichst, wobei es doch um die .cvf Datei geht und nicht eine Bilddatei.





der8auer schrieb:


> CPU-Z ist teilweise sehr verbuggt.



Bei den (älteren) Core 2 Duo's aber kaum.
Und was die Core i7 betrifft hat CPUID leider einen Schritt zurück gemacht mit der neuen Version, denn die 1.51 funktioniert hier meist besser.


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

ja, ich sag immer screen, aber ich meine diese validation. dass problem ist nicht dass bei der validation die ganzen angaben fehlen sondern auch wenn ich cpuz öffne und mir alles ansehen will.
alles was man in der validation sieht ist das was wir angezeigt bekamen


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juli 2009)

benutzt du die Version zum Installieren oder die zu m entpacken?


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Juli 2009)

hey @ all.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

ich weis leider nicht ob ich die Punkte so richtig ausgefüllt habe. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir bescheid sagen wenn was nicht stimmt.

mfg Deadhunter und thx  

ist mein 1. mal


EDIT: ich weis die punkte sind kacke :/ 

hat da vll jemand eine Optimierung für mich`?


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> benutzt du die Version zum Installieren oder die zu m entpacken?



dass war auf auf cradle´s rechner, ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber es ist die zum installieren


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2009)

@Deadhunter

passt.....nur bei der CPU angeben wie sie gekühlt wird.

Und den Screen einfügen 

Was heißt da schlechtes Ergebniss.....alles was in den Punkten ist ist gut.
Nan kann nicht nur Topergebnisse haben


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Juli 2009)

*HEUL* wollte doch aber ein top ergebnis . 


danke dir erst mal. 

aber ihrgend wie ist mir da was unterlaufen. 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006

die angaben passen soweit nur steht bei cpu 2670MHZ ist das schlimm?

muss ich den support anfunken?


ps: die 20015Punkte werden ja nun dem Team gutgeschrieben?

mfg Deadhunter und thx


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2009)

^^Schau dir mal den Beispiel screen bei den Rules an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein Bsp--



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du so deine screens machst ist alles in Ordnung (ich liebe die memory einstellung auf diesem screen )

Edit:dem Team werden nicht die 20000 P gutgeschrieben sondern die Punkte die du für diese Ergebniss erhälst.


----------



## Alriin (28. Juli 2009)

Nee, Deadhunter. 20000 Punkte wären etwas viel. Du bekommst 1,8 Punkte für den 13th Platz im GTX 275 SLI (x2) Ranking.


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Juli 2009)

hmmm ./ 1,8 Punkte omg  

da dauerts ja noch bis wir die luxxer überholt haben 

mfg Deadhunter

thx


----------



## Alriin (28. Juli 2009)

Naja... so schlimm ist's nicht. Nach der Sommerpause kommen bei mir nochmal so 400 oder 500 Punkte hinzu.


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juli 2009)

400-500 Punkte? 
Was hast du vor, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Juli 2009)

das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren


----------



## Alriin (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja schon knapp 400 Punkte... das meiste unter Luft. Mit meiner KoKü und meinem Pot werd ich mir mit meinen ganzen Sockel A Prozessoren noch Top-Plätze holen.
Eigentlich solltet ihr Jungs schon wissen, dass ich nicht zu Scherzen beliebe wenn ich solch eine Ansage mache.


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juli 2009)

310,9 = knapp 400? 

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob du das schaffst. Viel glück dabei.


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Juli 2009)

jetzt sei doch nicht so  ..... runde auch immer auf


----------



## Alriin (28. Juli 2009)

omg... Hardware Points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masterwana (28. Juli 2009)

Sry, hab nicht nach gedacht.


----------



## Deadhunter (29. Juli 2009)

hardware points hmmm


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

Das hatte ich bis jetzt auch nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (30. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2009)

Du bist halt ein echter Knaller! 

btw die Meldung darunter ist nicht ganz richtig, denn der gute dinos hat sogar beinahe die Marke von 6m 20s unterboten.


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Sehr brav, Roman!


----------



## Deadhunter (30. Juli 2009)

nice nice nice. weiter so


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

*Random ranking - PC Games Hardware member ranking (full ranking):*

RankDayWeekMonthPointsMemberTeamMember rankings.
79.-2+52+54 506.90*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der8auer**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*
192.-1-5+10 322.00*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 True Monkey**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*
207.-3-6-10 310.90*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alriin**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*
218.-2-6-9 302.80*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darkniz**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*
226.+5+2-3 300.00*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lippokratis**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*



Hihi....es geht aufwärts


----------



## nulchking (4. August 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage, mit was lässt sich mehr Punkte holen?
Amd oder Intel?


----------



## Alriin (4. August 2009)

Intel


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2009)

@nulchking
In 3d marks ganz klar Intel 

Du brauchst dich nur mal bei den High Scores umschauen.


----------



## Masterwana (4. August 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Intel



Sagt der Bekehrte!


----------



## nulchking (4. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @nulchking
> In 3d marks ganz klar Intel
> 
> Du brauchst dich nur mal bei den High Scores umschauen.




Okay, dann versuch ich mal nen günstiges 775 Board und Cpu zu finden

Vielleicht kann ich dann ein bisschen mehr Punkte einfahren


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2009)

^^Einen Dual für 03 und Aqua ansonsten einen Quad


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. August 2009)

Hi ihr lieben Bencher 

Wollte heute auch noch mal ne Frage loswerden:

Bringt ne SSD Platte eigtl. auch in den 3D Marks nen (minimalen)Vorteil o. nur im PC Mark?
(ich brauche nur nen Grund um den Kaufpreis zu rechtfertigen)

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2009)

^^Ist der PC mark nicht Grund genug 

Aber Alriin müßte was dazu sagen können........ich denke aber das bringt in 3Dmarks nichts.


----------



## Alriin (5. August 2009)

SSD bringen nur im PCMark was.


----------



## cami (5. August 2009)

@ Blechdesigner: Traum zerschlagen.. wobei ne SSD schon praktisch ist. Ich bin mir auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ne " kleine" fürs OS und ev. Benchmarks holen soll..


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. August 2009)

@cami: Nicht kleckern, Klotzen 
Schaff dir ne 500GB Intel X25 an, da bist du all deine Sorgen (und dein Geld) los^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2009)

Bevor die große Panik ausbricht, weil die Teamstatistik momentan so schlecht aussieht: Bei Hwbot hat es das Ranking zerlegt, das Problem ist intern bereits bekannt. Hoffen wir mal auf eine schnelle Lösung.


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

Jungens, ich hab endlich was zum ocen gekriegt 
Waren zwar nur 10 MHz aber ich versuch mich noch.
Geheiligt sei mein Athlon 2GHz mit unbekanntem Asrock Board 
Hoffe das ich da nen Paar 0,x Punkte holen kann.

Könnte mir eventuell noch jmd Tipps geben?


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2009)

musst mal etwas mehr zu der zu benchenden Hardware sagen.


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

Also:

Asrock Board, vermutlich 939 näheres weiß ich noch nicht
Athlon XP 2600
ATI Rage Fury pro 2000xpert
80er Samsung
512 MB DDR 1 RAM Samsung


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2009)

athlon XP mit einem Sockel 939 Board benchen?

wenn der  XP ein Sockel A Prozessor ist, empfiehlt sich ein Abit NF7-S Board zum Übertakten.
bei Sockel A und Nforce2 sind zwei RAM Module, zwecks Dual Channel, Pflicht und ein starker,großer,lauter  ,Lüfter ist auch hilfreich


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

Sind 2x256 MB

Wollte das Board eingeltich nicht  wechseln, Mein restliches Geld ist stark in Verplanung ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2009)

auf dem Sockel 939 Board kannste aber keinen Athlon XP (SOckel 462/Sockel A)benchen, der passt da nicht rein.
Mit den Sockel 939 Board musst du auf Athlon 64 und Co ausweichen.


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es ein 939 Board ist. ^^
Denke das wird dann wie von dir gesagt 462 oder A sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

Hallo erst mal zusammen hab jetzt allgemein mal eine Frage, da HWbot mit PCGH zusammen arbeitet wollte ich wissen wo es besser ist seine Punkte hoch zu laden.
Ist klar das ich jetzt keinen rekord brechen werde aber macht es mehr sinn die ergebnisse hier oder direkt bei HWbot hochzuladen.
Falls das schon öfters gefragt worden ist und ich es nicht gefunden habe dann Sry Leute aber es würde mich Interresieren denn jeder Punkt bei HWbot trägt dazu bei uns weiter an die spitze zu treiben oder sehe ich das falsch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schnitzel (21. August 2009)

Hy,
erstmal willkommen im Team.
Du *mußt* deine Ergebnisse sogar direkt bei HWbot hochladen weil die Übermittlung aus dem Forum nicht funktioniert.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hy,
> erstmal willkommen im Team.
> Du *mußt* deine Ergebnisse sogar direkt bei HWbot hochladen weil die Übermittlung aus dem Forum nicht funktioniert.



O.K. Danke dann weis ich ja bescheid, muss mich halt erst mal ein bisschen im HWbot Forum zurecht finden aber das dürfte kein Problem sein aber trozdem danke noch mal für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 8ykrid (21. August 2009)

*@snapstar*
Hallo im Team

Einfach mal auf der linken Seite im hwbot Forum schauen("submit score") ist unter "my team". Das ist relativ selbsterklärend. Wichtig ist das du die Screen richtig machst, damit da keiner die meldet!.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> *@snapstar*
> Hallo im Team
> 
> Einfach mal auf der linken Seite im hwbot Forum schauen("submit score") ist unter "my team". Das ist relativ selbsterklärend. Wichtig ist das du die Screen richtig machst, damit da keiner die meldet!.



O.K. dann Danke ich das ich so herzlich empfangen werde.
Hab bloss noch eine Frage wie man ein Bild hochladen kann also ich meine ein grosses die kleinen Bilder wo man anklickt um es zu sehen weis ich ja wies geht aber das sie schon gross sind wie macht man das oder ist das bei HWbot egal währe froh wenns mir jemand erklären würde habs zwar gelesen wies gehen soll aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 8ykrid (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort lädts du direkt das Pic von deinem Rechner hoch(maximal 300kb gross)

Ich mach den Screen mit DRUCK-Taste, dann einfügen(STRG-V) in Powerpoint oder irgend einanderes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm man sich auskennts  und bearbeiten. Als JPEG -Grafik speichern und dann von dort aus in hwbot hochladen. Wenn du es paar mal gemacht hast funzt des schon^^.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> http://bilderupload.de/bild.php/47035,verfikationurlZ4IH9.jpg
> 
> Dort lädts du direkt das Pic von deinem Rechner hoch(maximal 300kb gross)
> 
> Ich mach den Screen mit DRUCK-Taste, dann einfügen(STRG-V) in Powerpoint oder irgend einanderes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm man sich auskennts  und bearbeiten. Als JPEG -Grafik speichern und dann von dort aus in hwbot hochladen. Wenn du es paar mal gemacht hast funzt des schon^^.



O.K. das ist super erklärt Danke noch mal und was alles auf dem Screen muss weis ich ja das habe ich mir schon alles durchgelesen.
Also Danke für die Infos, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## theLamer (21. August 2009)

> Hy,
> erstmal willkommen im Team.
> Du mußt deine Ergebnisse sogar direkt bei HWbot hochladen weil die Übermittlung aus dem Forum nicht funktioniert.



Hab schonmal vorgeschlagen, die Threads wo man früher die Ergebnisse gepostet hat, die vom Bot hochgeladen wurden, zu schließen...

Dann würden immerhin alle direkt beim Bot hochladen und es würden keine eventuellen Punkte verloren gehen...

Hab aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hab schonmal vorgeschlagen, die Threads wo man früher die Ergebnisse gepostet hat, die vom Bot hochgeladen wurden, zu schließen...
> 
> Dann würden immerhin alle direkt beim Bot hochladen und es würden keine eventuellen Punkte verloren gehen...
> 
> Hab aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.



Wie ist das gemeint mit den Punkten und das sie verloren gehen, kenne mich ja nicht so gut aus bei HWbot, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## theLamer (21. August 2009)

Wenn du hier im Forum hochlädst und nicht im Bot, sind die Ergebnisse halt nicht in der Wertung drin.... weil sie halt nicht hochgeladen werden...

Und wenn das Ergebnis Punkte für das Team geben würde und nicht vom Bot hochgeladen wird, ist das ärgerlich.
=> Alle dafür vorgesehenen Threads closen


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn du hier im Forum hochlädst und nicht im Bot, sind die Ergebnisse halt nicht in der Wertung drin.... weil sie halt nicht hochgeladen werden...
> 
> Und wenn das Ergebnis Punkte für das Team geben würde und nicht vom Bot hochgeladen wird, ist das ärgerlich.
> => Alle dafür vorgesehenen Threads closen



Ach so ja das ist nicht so toll währe besser wenn die Punkte gezählt werden die hier hochgeladen werden, aber ob es möglich währe wenn ja dann währe es perfekt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2009)

Jungs ....treiber wechseln ...der 190.62 bringt mehr Points im 06er,03er,05er unter XP ....rest habe ich noch nicht getestet.

Vista und SLI teste ich heute nacht.

Mir hat er schon endscheidene Punkte gebracht.....von Silber auf Gold


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. August 2009)

auch in AM3 und 01 ?

ich habe in den letzen 2 wochen 20(!) Punkte verloren. 1 Golde 3 Silber und 4 Medallien sind weg.

Zur session wirds aber wieder besser.....hoff ich.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2009)

^^schaff ich jetzt nicht zum testen....muss zur Spätschicht ....heute nacht 

an den medallien bin ich nicht ganz unschuldig.....7300 GS 2 Rops ....sry


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^schaff ich jetzt nicht zum testen....muss zur Spätschicht ....heute nacht
> 
> an den medallien bin ich nicht ganz unschuldig.....7300 GS 2 Rops ....sry



da bin ich selbst schuld, ich habe die karte geadded und auf default gebencht. Jetzt läuft die Karte nicht mehr und kann nicht auf 4,7 ghz benchen^^


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2009)

@ Eiswolf: Auf der EOS kannst du zurückschlagen 

@ True: Danke für den Tip mit dem Treiber. Werde ich am Mittwoch mal testen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Eiswolf: Auf der EOS kannst du zurückschlagen
> 
> @ True: Danke für den Tip mit dem Treiber. Werde ich am Mittwoch mal testen



wie, wenn die karte kaputt ist...


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2009)

Äh ja, habe ich überlesen *gg* Dann ists natürlich schlecht


----------



## Schnitzel (24. August 2009)

Ich kann zwar nicht bei euch sein,aber ich werd mir Freitag ein wenig Dice besorgen und so hoffentlich was fürs Punktekonto tun.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja die Luxxer aufzuschnupfen.
Momentan sind's wieder 380 Punkte.


----------



## 8ykrid (25. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs, 

bin da auf etwas gestossen. Ein "getweaktes" Bios für mein P5Q deluxe.

Modded ASUS P5Q/Pro/Deluxe/Premium BIOS - XtremeSystems Forums

Soll mehr FSB bei Quad etc. bringen. ergo mehr Takt =mehr Punkte für das Team^^.

Kennt ihr die Seite? Vertrauenswürdig?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bios?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. August 2009)

ja ich kenn die seite, bei mir aber hat es nichts gebracht.

Btw: Man kann ja jetzt in HWBot eigene Länderflaggen benutzen, wir sollten eine fürs Team finden, die dann jeder benützt, wer will. 

Kann jemand das blaue X von PCGHX als größeres JPEG erstellen und als dl zur Verfügung stellen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## 8ykrid (26. August 2009)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=26.08GWkRD654MZGJZ9S.jpgdanke


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

XtremeSystems hat wohl noch User verloren. Denn sie liegen jetzt mit 170 vor uns. Vielleicht lassen wir sie heute noch hinter uns


----------



## Icke&Er (1. September 2009)

Jipi!
Ich habs in die Team Top 30 geschafft und das alles ohne LN2 oder dergleichen!

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt leider grad nicht zu Hause, wo meine Scores liegen, aber ich muss noch über 35 Scores hochladen

Denk das ich die 200er Marke geknackt habe.

mfg Eiswolf93

Jetzt habe ich noch den PC meines Schwagers gebencht^^. nochmal 10 Punkte.

Nur so: Wir haben ExtremeSystems überholt!


----------



## CrashStyle (1. September 2009)

Ich muss meine auch noch hochladen! Aber roman weis ja wie das ist wen man die ganze woche in der kaserne ist ^^


----------



## Hollywood (1. September 2009)

Nachdem ich fast das halbe Forum durchsucht hab, und nix passendes finden konnte, schreib ich nun hier. Danke an der8auer für den Link.

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mich erst vor ein paar Tagen hier angemeldet, nachdem ich in der Print Ausgabe von PCGHX den Artikel über die bevorstehende Benchsession gesehen hab.
Also, hier bin ich nun 
Habe zwar noch nicht die supermäßige Erfahrung wie viele andere hier, hoffe aber das ich euch in Zukunft etwas bei der Punktejagd unterstützen kann. Bisher hab ich nur DICE gebencht. Und dies auch nur auf der CPU. Also noch nix großes. Bin aber sehr lernbegierig und hoffe, dass es mir niemand übel nimmt, wenn ich mal eine "saudumme" Frage hab.

Also Jungs und Mädels, bis dann!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. September 2009)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und Team


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2009)

Hi!

Viel Spaß und noch mehr Punkte.


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

So, meine ersten kleine Session mit der Single Stage ist vorbei und es gibt auch schon einen Verlust zu beklagen. Mein Duron 800 segnete benchtechnisch das zeitliche... er läuft zwar weiterhin mit Standardtakt auf seinen 800 MHz lässt sich aber nicht mehr übertakten. Dem armen Baby fehlt eine kleine Ecke.  Die Montage der Single Stage auf dem winzigen Duron ist nämlich nicht ganz unproblematisch. Da der CPU viel kleiner ist als der Kühlkörper, spürt man nicht wirklich ob die Kühlung Plan auf dem Prozessor aufliegt und so passierte das Unvermeidliche.
Ich habe mich zwar in den kurzen Benchmarks überall verbessern können und in CPU-Z Platz 3 belegt, aber wenn ich mir denke, dass da z.B. unter CPU-Z noch einiges drin war, kommen mir die Tränen. Da war auf jeden Fall Weltrekord drin. Zum Glück hatte ich nach dem wPrime32-Run noch schnell ne CPU-Z-Verification gemacht, sonst hätt ich nicht mal Bronze. 

Aber was solls... ich hab noch einen ganzen berg alter CPUs hier rumliegen. Sogar ein Duron 800 liegt da gerade vor mir.


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2009)

Ja das ist problematisch bei den alten CPUs. Zum Glück sind alle neuen mit Headspreadern ausgestattet 

Trotzdem gratulation zu den Scores


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

Danke, Roman. Mich ärgerts trotzdem. Waren sicher 4-5 verschenkte Punkte. 
Die langen benchmarks hatte ich ja noch nicht mal.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. September 2009)

So hab endlich mal PCMark 05 mit meinen E8500 zum laufen gebracht

16,7k Punkte

Später kann ich noch vielleicht zu meinem Freund, der einen I7 hat

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

Online hast du es aber noch nicht gestellt.

Welche Config?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. September 2009)

unten in der sig+ ssd intel postville

in ein paar stunden fang ich an hochzuladen.

das dauert erst seine zeit xD


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2009)

@Eiswolf

Behälst die SSD doch?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. September 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @Eiswolf
> 
> Behälst die SSD doch?



ne, aber ich habe doch 2 wochen


----------



## Icke&Er (3. September 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ne, aber ich habe doch 2 wochen


 
immer diese Leute, die die Shops soooo ausnehmen


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

hmmm... ne stärkere Grafikkarte und du hast die 20k-Marke.
Also lass dir ruhig Zeit mit ner Neuen. 






P.S.: Sonst hast Du meinen Rekord.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. September 2009)

ich geh später zu meinen freund mit nem i7 und gtx 260^^. denke ich breche den team rekord.

PS: Bin grad am hochladen...... das dauert bei so vielen zudem muss ich erst noch den e6500 adden, obwohl es den E6500K schon gibt. naja

Edit: 
*In total, 59 submissions     have changed rank in the last 7 days. *

ich denke das reicht erstmal xD es werden immer mehr XXD

Edit: mir fehlt nur noch ein Pokal/Medallie zum Hardware Junkie!


----------



## Matti OC (3. September 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> So hab endlich mal PCMark 05 mit meinen E8500 zum laufen gebracht
> 
> 16,7k Punkte
> 
> ...



Hi, achte bitte mal drauf, das deine Details zusehen sind  man könnte denken das du ein Ramdisk verwendet hast.

lg


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2009)

Hey Matti  

Schön, dich hier im Forum zu sehen!


----------



## Matti OC (3. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey Matti
> 
> Schön, dich hier im Forum zu sehen!



 yo, ich bin neu hier im Forum.

lg


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Hehe  Hoffe du lässt dich häufiger hier blicken 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2009)

Hallo Leute wollte mal ein paar Tipps von euch haben wie ich am besten Bench.
Also habe mich schon bei HWBOT angemeltet und wollte mal wissen was man alles machen kann damit man mehr Punkte bekommt als normal, bis auf ausnahmen wie Phsyx bei 3D Mark Ventage muss deaktiviert sein aber das mach ich ja es geht nur um allgemeine sachen.
Damit meine ich sowas wie Antivierenprogramme abschalten unnötige dienste im Task-Manager abschalten und vorher den PC Neu starten usw.
Währe echt nett von euch wenn ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps geben könntet, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schnitzel (4. September 2009)

Hy,
lies dir mal das hier
und das hier  durch.
Danach dürftest du erstmal etwas schlauer sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hy,
> lies dir mal das hier
> und das hier  durch.
> Danach dürftest du erstmal etwas schlauer sein.



O.K. dann Danke ich dir erst mal für die Infos und Links , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. September 2009)

Ich habs so gemacht, das ich mir einfach auf einer 2. Partition ein 2. OS installiert hab zum benchen. Nur die nötigsten Programme drauf, Dienste und autostart aufs minimum reduziert etc. 

Wenn man öfter bencht ist das bequemer als immer im Task Manager rumzuklicken.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich habs so gemacht, das ich mir einfach auf einer 2. Partition ein 2. OS installiert hab zum benchen. Nur die nötigsten Programme drauf, Dienste und autostart aufs minimum reduziert etc.
> 
> Wenn man öfter bencht ist das bequemer als immer im Task Manager rumzuklicken.



Stimmt das könnte man so auch machen ist eine super Idee  und spart Zeit und die Partition ist sauber und läuft schneller Danke für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2009)

Yeah. habe heute was geschafft was nicht jeder schafft. Ich stehe vor Kingpin in einem Ranking 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (4. September 2009)

LOL. War doch klar, dass Du den "Noob" irgend wann packst. 

Gratuliere.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Echt krank wieviele HWBoints du schon hast  Sehr schön  Weiter so!!1


----------



## Alriin (4. September 2009)

Hab Heute auch endlich die 400er Marke geknackt. Hat schon was Gutes so ein Krankenstand. Wollte in meinem Urlaub zwar was ganz anderes machen, aber wenn ich schon zuhause bleiben muss, dann benche ich halt was das zeug hält.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. September 2009)

> Echt krank wieviele HWBoints du schon hast  Sehr schön  Weiter so!!


Ja sind schon ein paar Pünktchen zusammen gekommen. Und weitermachen tue ich ja eh, sind noch eine Prozessoren offen


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Yeah. habe heute was geschafft was nicht jeder schafft. Ich stehe vor Kingpin in einem Ranking


 
Glückwunsch 

Die Top 10 kommt immer näher


----------



## Matti OC (6. September 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Yeah. habe heute was geschafft was nicht jeder schafft. Ich stehe vor Kingpin in einem Ranking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, an -Nazar- bist du auch schon vorbei 

lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (6. September 2009)

Uuuuh... jetzt geht's um die doppelten Punkte. Bei Athlon XP 2700+ sind mit Berserker und Tzk zwei Luxxaner mit dabei. Und beide liegen ganz vorne.
Es geht zwar nicht um die Mörder Punkte, aber um die Ehre. 
Ich hoffe ich kann das direkte Duell für uns entscheiden.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2009)

^^Dann mach sie nieder ....

Ich bench gerade lauter kleine Karten auf dem Rampage da mein Quad dort höher geht und ich bei allen Karten ein klein wenig mehr Points mache bei höheren Takt.

Zeitaufwendig aber bringt bei jeden 06,05 und Vantage 0,2-2 Punkte


----------



## Alriin (6. September 2009)

CPU-Z ... Weltrekord.
wPrime32 Platz 2 vor beiden Luxxanern.
SiSoftSandra & PCMark05 gehören sowieso schon mir.

Aber bei den anderen Benchmarks hinke ich hinten nach.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2009)

^^Ich habe gerade meine 2900 GT durch den Vantage gebracht bei 4,365Ghz.......Gold


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. September 2009)

Ha^^

Bin platz 10 im Team

sry, Zonk

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (6. September 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... Platz 1 in der Königsdisziplin.

Gold in SuperPi1M! 



Alriin 5
Luxx 3


----------



## theLamer (6. September 2009)

> Zitat von Lippokratis Beitrag anzeigen
> Yeah. habe heute was geschafft was nicht jeder schafft. Ich stehe vor Kingpin in einem Ranking


Wow, hab es erst jetzt gesehen...
Gratz auch von mir 

Und weiter so


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. September 2009)

gratz auch von mir

mein ziel ist aber k|ngp|n in der global liste hinter mir zu lassen, ne scherz.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> gratz auch von mir
> 
> mein ziel ist aber k|ngp|n in der global liste hinter mir zu lassen, ne scherz.
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Der ist gut!


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2009)

@Eiswolf

In was muß ich die Aquamark ex umbenennen ?

Wie war das nochmal ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. September 2009)

3DMark 03, aber das hilft nur bei multi gpu systemen


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2009)

^^Darum ja....ich habe gerade zwei 1950-pro drauf


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. September 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Jipi!
> Ich habs in die Team Top 30 geschafft und das alles ohne LN2 oder dergleichen!


Dein Ergebnis im 3DMark 2006 mit der Geforce 9300M GS musste ich leider entfernen. Da stimmte sowohl die Auflösung nicht (1.280 x 800 statt 1.280 x 1.024) und die Details zu den Subtests haben gänzlich gefehlt.


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass Icke&Er an einem Notebook gebencht haben, welches die hohe Auflösung nicht unterstützt. 

Die einzige Lösung -> Externen Monitor anschließen.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. September 2009)

Is richtig, ich hab das mit nem 14" Leppi gebencht, aber was war daran jetzt genau falsch?


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Du musst den Benchmark in der Auflösung 1280x1024 ausführen, was der 14" Lappi nicht darstellen kann. Ansonsten ist das Ergebnis nicht gültig.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. September 2009)

Also wenn ich einen 19" TFT extern anschließe und nochmal benche wäre es zulässig?


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Genau, da du dort die Auflösung 1280x1024 einstellen kannst.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. September 2009)

Alles klar!
Mal ne andere Frage. Gibs einen Grund, warum man bei hwbot immernoch die Version 1.55 bei wPrime benutzen muss?
Gibs da eigentlich irgendeinen Trick, da ich immer sehr bedeutent langsamer bin als die anderen, obwohl mein Takt,..... höher ist?


----------



## der8auer (6. September 2009)

Hast du unter "Advanced Settings" auch die Anzahl der Kerne eingestellt? 

Den Guide kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html

Die neuen Versionen liefern teilweise schnellere Ergebnisse, was dann keine Vergleichbarkeit mehr ermöglicht. Daher wird es bei 1.55 bleiben.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. September 2009)

jup
Da lag mein Fehler
Die Einstellung von 1->4 und schon gehts(da X4 955 BE)
Ein großes Danke an den Meister

Jetzt kann ich mal beim bot aufräumen und villt Punkte holen


----------



## speddy411 (7. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

Da ich demnächst vorhabe auch mit Dice zu benchen, habe ich mich vorerst unter Luft ein wenig mit Hwbot vertraut gemacht...

Bisher lief auch alles zufriedenstellend, dennoch habe ich mit SuperPi ein Problem...

Ich meine ich habe einen gültigen Screenshot angefertigt aber Hwbot meint er wäre "invalid"....

SuperPI Speddy411

Kann mir wer sagen wo der Fehler liegt...


//edit//

Komisch ist auch das der Screenshot von SuperPi 32M gültig ist...

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (7. September 2009)

die checksum von fast alles superpi läufen von hwbot ist invalid. mach dir keinen Kopf wegen der checksum. es reicht einfach der screen so wie in den regeln gefordert.


----------



## speddy411 (7. September 2009)

Gut danke dann bin ich beruhigt.....


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Also ich hatte das noch nie. 
Und ich hab mir jetzt alle SuperPi-Ergebnisse von mir angesehen.

Ich glaube ihr macht da beim Uploaden was falsch.
Ich hab als Verification einen Screenshot. Du hast einen CPU-Z-Link und dann nen Screenshot.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. September 2009)

Das mit den Checksums funktioniert schon seit Jahren nicht mehr verlässlich. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum Version 1.6 entwickelt wurde. Bei der klappt das aber auch noch nicht wie gewünscht. 

@Icke&Er: Bei den 3DMarks muss allerdings auch noch die Detailansicht sichtbar sein, also die Framerate für jeden Einzeltest, nicht nur die Punktwerte.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. September 2009)

In total, 65 results 	have changed in rank or points, 	 	causing you to *gain 100.0 hwboints* 	 	in the past 7 days.

ich krige immer mehr Punkte kann mir nur recht sein. xD

Aber trotzdem heute kommt noch was^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (7. September 2009)

@Alriin:

Das ich falsch uploade kann nicht sein, da mein SuperPi32M Ergebnis ja auf die gleiche Weise hochgeladen wurde allerdings gültig ist....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2009)

ich hab da mal eine frage bringt es was als normal übertakter bei euch mit zu machen weil auf dice oder ln2 werd ich sicher noch nicht gehen (eventuell später mal)

also bekomm ich mit meinem e6400 und der 4850er überhaupt punkte?
genaue daten:
E6400@3,2ghz (eventuell kann ich ihn mal auf 3,4takten wenns schön kühl ist)
4850@725/1200mhz
Ram 800mhz 5-5-5-18@1000mhz 5-5-5-18

wenn ich paar punkte für euch sammeln kann würd ich das eventuell mal machen

und bekommt man immer nur mit den höchsten werten punkte oder kann man da auch öffters mal points sammeln z.b. mal mit 3ghz und das zweite mal mit 3,2ghz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine frage bringt es was als normal übertakter bei euch mit zu machen weil auf dice oder ln2 werd ich sicher noch nicht gehen (eventuell später mal)
> 
> also bekomm ich mit meinem e6400 und der 4850er überhaupt punkte?
> genaue daten:
> ...




mit der hardware wird das nichts. 

falls du vielleicht alte GraKas oder CPus hast, nimm die und bench die durch. meistens gibt es bei altem Zeug nicht so viele Ergebnisse.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (7. September 2009)

Du bekommst auf deinen Account nur für's höchste Ergebnis Punkte.
Und es käme auf einen Versuch an ob du Punkte ergattern kannst,meine sind zB. alle unter Luft,
wird aber wahrscheinlich schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2009)

ok, dann hat sich das erledigt 

noch ältere hardware  find meine schon zu alt  
nö leider nix entweder sie landet bei bekannten oder bei ebay/tonne

ps.hab grad mal geschaut bei 3dmark06 
ich schaff ca.13400punkte und komm damit nettmal in die top100 
ist ja klar die ersten plätze sind mit i7 cpus gemacht worden 
ist ziemlich sinnlos da anzutreten selbst wenn meine graka den doppelten takt schaffen würde würd ich nie an das ergebnis rannkommen allein wegen der cpu

und beim e6400 siehts nett anders aus


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Lass dir von den beiden nichts einreden. 
Im PCMark05 bekommst Du mit dieser Konfiguration sicher ein paar Hardware Points. Bei den 2D Benchmarks ist es unter Luft nicht ganz so leicht. Da müsste den E6400 schon an die 4GHz mitmachen. Und die Radeon HD4850 wurde schon tausende mal gebencht. Schone sie. 

Aber PCMark05 kannst Du auf jeden Fall punkten!
Also ran!!! 

P.S.: Vor allem mit diesem CPU kann man im PCMark05 viele Punkte absahnen. Go go go. *g*


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2009)

also bei pcmark05 hab ich 7978punkte und es gibt erst ab 9000 punkte also das wird wohl auch nix


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Das kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen.

Was hastn Du für eine Festplatte?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2009)

wd se16 250gb WD2500KS/AAKS 7200u/min 16mb


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Also 9000 - 10.000 Punkte hätt ich dir schon zugetraut. Schade.


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Oh Gott. Ich hab grad den absoluten Super-Prozessor am Laufen. Den heiligen Gral unter den CPUs.


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

Haha...was für einen ?

Mir hat gestern ein Italiener 5x Gold abgenommen ....9500 GS ....und jetzt hat er nur noch 5x Silber


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Ein... pass auf und lass es dir auf der Zunge zergehen:

*Duron 650*

Das wird der erste unnd einzige AMD in der Intel verfluchten OC-Rangliste.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Resultate:

CPU-Z: Gold, PiFast: Gold, SuperPi1M: Gold, SuperPi32M: Gold, wPrime32: Gold, wPrime1024: Gold & SiSoftSandra: Gold
AMD Duron 650 auf HWbot.org

Auch wenns keiner versteht, aber ich bin schon stolz die Nummer 1 der Welt, den Hardware King Turrican und die Nummer 8 Bwanasoft so abzumontieren.


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Ooooh. Ich seh grad, Tru greift mit seiner 8800GT auch noch mal an.
Super Scores, Mario!
Soviel Punkte gibts bei den CPUs leider selten.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. September 2009)

Hi

ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich will gard PCMark 05 unter Win7 64-Bit laufen lassen, aber leider kann ich nicht Windows Media Encoder installieren. Unter 32-bit läuft das ohne Probleme, aber nun zeigt der an, dass der encoder nur unter 2000 oder XP läuft.

Hat da jemand ne Lösung? Ich habe keine Version für 64-bit gefunden!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ooooh. Ich seh grad, Tru greift mit seiner 8800GT auch noch mal an.
> Super Scores, Mario!
> Soviel Punkte gibts bei den CPUs leider selten.


 
Ich benche gerade nochmal mit höheren Takt und DDR 3....ist zwar mühselig aber bei jeder Karte sind es ein paar Punkte.

Hmm da glaubt einer ich würde im 01er cheaten 

GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs)

Er glaubt nicht das ich den score mit den Takten gemacht habe


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Sorry, hab noch kein Windows 7 gebencht. Aber sollte der PCMark05 nicht so schon laufen?
Kann mich jetzt gar nicht erinnern ob ich bei Vista irgendwas installiert hätte.




> Hmm da glaubt einer ich würde im 01er cheaten


Was für einer?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. September 2009)

Also ich muss den Encoder installieren sonst geht ein test nicht....

hab aber keine lößung gefunden und natürlich habe ich genau jetzt die 32 bit CD nicht da Dachte mir  bei 6 Gb Ram, sollte 64 bit nicht schaden

@true: Ich habe mich auch schon gewundert, wegen deinem 01er. da bin ich nichtmal ansatzweiße hingekommen. hast du den LOD benutzt?(mach ich auch) Aber den 03er hast du mir nicht weggenommen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

^^Der der mich gemeldet hat mit dem Grund er glaubt nicht das ich das mit den Takten geschafft habe.

hwbot.org - True Monkey's 3Dmark 2001 score


Und das ist meine Antwort drauf.............Rampage Extreme mit DDR3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt will ich auch die 19000 

@Eiswolf......ich habe den Dual noch nicht drauf für 03er


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Der 01er hat einfach größere Schwankungen. Da ist es leicht möglich, dass mal ein ganz starker Score dabei ist. Und wenn True die richtige LOD-Einstellung gefunden hat, war er halt besser als alle anderen.


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

^^Hmm...soll ich jetzt den noch stärkeren score abladen ?


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Na klar... dann ärgert sich der kleine Penner noch mehr. *g*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. September 2009)

Ich hasse 64 bit.... nicht einmal Riva Tuner will anständig laufen.

Morgen muss ich wohl die 32 bit Cd holen. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt 2-3 studen benchen xd

@True: Welche LOD hast du im 01er eingestellt?^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2009)

So....mal abgeladen ....und habe sogar ein Pic von meinen Sys zugefügt 

hwbot.org - True Monkey's 3Dmark 2001 score

Und ich habe noch einen besseren


----------



## Lippokratis (8. September 2009)

@eiswolf93 : versuch doch mal die 64bit version des encoders für vista vielleicht geht es ja damit


----------



## Eifelsniper (8. September 2009)

Na jungs schaffen wir heute platz 12? z.z Fehlen 85.1 Punkte

ich werd heute ein paar Notebooks Benchen hab um die 15 Stück zur verfügung .

Hab am Samstag schon 3 gebencht gab um die 20Points.
Werd mal schauen wieviel ich heute durch bekomme da ich ja eigentlich auf der Arbeit bin


----------



## snapstar123 (8. September 2009)

Hallo noch mal habe da noch mal eine Frage, weil ich ja neu bin bei Hwbot und die Seite Englisch ist und das sehr umständlich ist.
Wollte Fragen ob es auch Benchmarks gibt die direkt nur für spezielle Grakas sind also damit meine ich, ich holr mir von einem freund zwei 6600GTs und wollte sie mal durchjagen so wie es hier im Forum extra nur für die jeweilige Graka wie 6600GT punkte gibt denn es ist ja klar das jede nachfolger Graka mehr Leistung besitzt um es fähr zu machen.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und währe froh wenn ihr mir die Frage beantworten könnt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

Du formulierst es zwar etwas merkwürdig, aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe... Ja, na klar.

Wenn Du zwei 6600GT benchst, kommt das in eine Rangliste mit anderen Geforce 6600GT SLI (x2).


----------



## snapstar123 (8. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Du formulierst es zwar etwas merkwürdig, aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe... Ja, na klar.
> 
> Wenn Du zwei 6600GT benchst, kommt das in eine Rangliste mit anderen Geforce 6600GT SLI (x2).



Genau das habe ich gemeint, Danke noch mal für die Info und Sry wegen der Schreibweise.
Musste erst mal meinen Kaffee trinken , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

Versteh ich. Ich brauch auch so 2 Kaffee bevor meine Maschine arbeitet. *g*


----------



## snapstar123 (8. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Versteh ich. Ich brauch auch so 2 Kaffee bevor meine Maschine arbeitet. *g*



Ja das ist halt so ohne Kaffee läuft nichts .
Kann man auch bei Hwbot alle seine Komponeneten einzeln Testen so wie du es beschrieben hast also den Ram z.B. oder Prozi bei Super Pi halt nur mein Prozi Quad 9550 so wie auch hier im Forum wie bei den 6600GTs, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. September 2009)

Mein neuer i7-975 XE läuft mit höheren Taktraten bei niedrigerer Spannung durch Wprime 1024M als mein vorheriger i7-965 XE durch Super Pi 32M. 

Erste Ergebnisse (nicht getweakt!) mit Singlestage:
hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's SuperPi score
hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's SuperPi 32m score
hwbot.org - Hyperhorn's PiFast score

Die 7.000er Marke haben wir gleich und dann hoffentlich in Kürze Platz 12.


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

Nein. Es wird nur zwischen den verschiedenen Prozessoren und Grafikkarten unterschieden. Wobei es bei einem 3DMark05 z.B. natürlich egal ist welchen CPU du verwendest.
Das macht a) *das Global Ranking* etwas unfair da die meisten Benchmarks Intel-optimiert sind und b) alle 3DMarks aus dem gleich Grund. Mit einem AMD hast Du da keine guten Karten.
Im CPU_*Hardware Ranking* - also bei CPU-Z, PiFast, SuperPi und wPrime - ist dies natürlich egal. Da tritt ein Phenom II X4 940 gegen einen anderen 940er an.

Beim PCMark05 kann man mit guter Hardware übrigens am meisten "schummeln". Eine starke Grafikkarte, guten Ram und eine schnelle Festplatte (wie ne SSD) und Du hast schon mal einen Pokal sicher.
Ich hab bei allen endgültigen Scores (unter Luft getestet und dann mit der Single Stage bis ans Limit) die ich gebencht habe, mindestens den zweiten Platz! Inklusive Weltrekord mit dem Phenom II X4 955 und Platz 2 mit dem X4 940.


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

@Stephan

Hab deine Scores schon gesehen. 

Werde dir ein wenig zur Hand gehen. iIgend ein Duron wird jetzt dran glauben müssen.

P.S.: Und sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. September 2009)

O.K. dann Danke ich schon mal für die Antworten und dann ist das ja gut das ich einen Intel Core 2 Quad habe aber leider noch keine SSD aber die kommt auch bald ins haus.
Also Danke noch mal und das hört sich doch gut an mit deinem Phenom , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Eifelsniper (8. September 2009)

7000 geknackt:d


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

@Alriin: Du hast glück^^. Hab den Team Rekord in PCMark 05 nicht gebrochen. Habe max. 19,7k geschafft mit 4,2 Ghz mit dem I7 920. Es gin auch mit 4,3, aber dann hatte ich weniger Punkte

Tortzdem Platz 2 und weitere 10 Punkte. Ich lad das gleich hoch.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

Das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun. 

Hoffe nur, dass der PCMark05 in der nächsten PCGH Extreme berücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.
> 
> Hoffe nur, dass der PCMark05 in der nächsten PCGH Extreme berücksichtigt wird.



So Ergebniss ist im HWBot und gleich 10,4 Punkte Bestes Ergeniss heute.

Jetzt habe ich alles was ich nur in die Finger bekommen habe gebencht. Jetzt kommt erst eine Pause.  

Also das wars erstmal. Nächste Ferien geht es dann wieder Richtig los!


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.
> 
> Hoffe nur, dass der PCMark05 in der nächsten PCGH Extreme berücksichtigt wird.


Kann das eigentlich sein daß wir mit dem kleinen monatlichem Bericht aus der PCGH-Print rausgefallen sind?
Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Alriin (8. September 2009)

Ja, die neue PCGH ist überhaupt ein wenig schwach. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht das neue Konzept.
Und da ist das Fehlen des Extreme-Bereichs noch das geringste Problem.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2009)

So,gerade noch eine 6800GT bei Ebay ergattert.
Dann wollen wir mal sehen ob wir RedCobra nicht das leben ein wenig schwer machen können.
Aber so wie ich Ihn einschätze ist das was im HW-Bot steht noch nicht alles was er zu bieten hat.


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2009)

Glückwunsch an *Lippokratis* zu 700 HW Points


----------



## Alriin (9. September 2009)

Weiter So, Lippo!


----------



## Lippokratis (9. September 2009)

Danke. Danke. Werde natürlich weiter machen.

Finde es schön zu sehen, das sich das Team wieder zurück kämpft und den Abstand zu HWLuxx weiter verringert. Wir lassen uns nicht abhängen  .


----------



## Alriin (9. September 2009)

Mein Lauf ist vorerst unterbrochen. Das Asus Crosshair II Formula dürfte nen defekt haben. Musste jetzt ein M3N-HT Deluxe in meinen Haupt-Rechner einbauen (umbauen, aufsetzen,...) und verwende jetzt das DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB/M2RS zum benchen. Leider dürfte das aber keinen Phenom II X4 965 unterstützen. Und den wollte ich mir die Tage kaufen.
Bin doch sehr von DFI enttäuscht. Bezüglich BIOS-Updates können die sich was von Asus abschauen.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Meine Frau hat mir gerade meinen neuen CPU-Kühler mitgebracht.

Den Zalman CNPS 10 X Extreme. Ein Gigant von einem CPU-Kühler.
Ich muss jetzt extra die Corsair Dominator von ihren Heatspreadern befreien, sonst passt das Monster gar nicht aufs Mainboard. 
Wenn da die guten alten Athlon 64 nicht schön kühl bleiben, heiß ich Hugo.


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an *Lippokratis* zu 700 HW Points



TOP!!!

Weiter so


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2009)

Auch von mir gibs die die besten Wünsche zu dem Erfolg!

Immer weiter so


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Dass mein Crosshair II Formula eingegangen ist, hat auch was gutes:
Das "Ersatz"-Board DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB/M2RS hat es ziemlich drauf. Das BIOS ist zwar um einiges komplizierter, aber bei ersten Tests kristalisiert es sich als wahrer OC-Gigant heraus.
Hab bis jetzt - ohne Anhebung der Spannung, da ich die CPU/NB-Spannung nicht finde - 266MHz Referenztakt stabil laufen. Das ist glaub ich ein super Wert.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

Die 266 lassen sich sehen. Frage ist nur, ab wann CPU und RAM limitieren^^


----------



## Alriin (10. September 2009)

Wirklich limitieren wird da bei mir nicht viel. Ich habe fast ausschließlich Black Edition CPUs für das Board. Die meisten kann ich fröhlich per Multiplikator übertakten und das Feintuning geht dann über Referentztakt. Und 266MHz ist genau die Zahl die man braucht um z.B. aus DDR800 DDR1066 zu machen. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass auch mein einziger CPU ohne verstellbaren Multi den höchstmöglichen Takt erreicht.
Hab nicht mal getestet wie hoch der dann wirklich geht, da mir die 266 schon reichen.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. September 2009)

Bringt es eigentlich was Crossfire mit 2x8Lanes zu benchen?
Sonst würde ich mal Ausschau nach einer zweiten 1950pro halten.


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2009)

^^Ich habe genau diese Karten jeweils einmal mit zwei mal 8 (P5Q-pro) und danach mit zwei mal 16 (Rampage Extreme)gebencht.

War kein erwähnnenswerter Unterschied.

Anders sieht es mit zwei 4890er usw aus ....da gibt es dann ein klein wenig mehr mit zwei mal 16.......wahrscheinlich ist die leistungssteigerung bei den 1950er zu gering das es meßbar ist.


----------



## Chicago (11. September 2009)

Hi,

hab da mal ne frage,

Also ich hab 10,4 HWPoints, aber fürs Team nur 1,7, warum? Ich dachte die sind  alle mit fürs Team.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. September 2009)

Hast du beim Hochladen vielleicht ein Häkchen zuviel gesetzt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja, gehe mal auf [edit entry](bei allen Ergebnissen, bei denen du eigtl. Punkte hättest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nimm das Häkchen wieder raus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Anders sieht es mit zwei 4890er usw aus ....da gibt es dann ein klein wenig mehr mit zwei mal 16.......wahrscheinlich ist die leistungssteigerung bei den 1950er zu gering das es meßbar ist.



Das hab ich mir gedacht,für eine 1950 reichen die 8 Lanes dann wohl.
Danke für die Info.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe genau diese Karten ..... gebencht.


Aber wir kommen und trotzdem nicht in die Quere,ich hab die 512er


----------



## Chicago (11. September 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hast du beim Hochladen vielleicht ein Häkchen zuviel gesetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

das Häckchen ist nicht gesetzt.
Hab jetzt noch ein paar Benches hochgeladen, hab jetzt 20,7 und Team nur 12, irgentwie  das ganze.

Edit: Ist blöd wenn man kein Englisch kann, nee passt schon.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, dass wir anderen ja auch Punkte verlieren.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Übrigens: Habt ihr schon die ersten Berichte über die Radeon HD 5870 gelesen?
Muss ein absolut geiles Teil sein. Doppelt so schnell wie eine Radeon HD 4890 und immer noch schneller als eine GTX 295.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. September 2009)

Bevor ich euphorisch werde warte ich lieber die ersten verlässlichen Test's ab.


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2009)

Ich werd sowieso nicht euphorisch. Das Problem ist, dass ich mir nicht ein neues Board, CPU & Ram *UND* ne neue High End Grafikkarte leisten kann.


----------



## Eifelsniper (11. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Übrigens: Habt ihr schon die ersten Berichte über die Radeon HD 5870 gelesen?
> Muss ein absolut geiles Teil sein. Doppelt so schnell wie eine Radeon HD 4890 und immer noch schneller als eine GTX 295.




Hoffe ja mal das die karte echt so gut wird...warte nur drauf das sie raus kommt brauch ne neue


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2009)

Ab 23. September soll sie im handel sein. Preise stehen auch schon fest: Radeon HD5850 299 US Dollar und die HD5870 399 US Dollar.


----------



## Eifelsniper (11. September 2009)

ich werd sie was früher haben und was günstiger guter job


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2009)

Wieso?


----------



## Eifelsniper (11. September 2009)

hab nen guten job  da komm ich immer 2-3 tage früher an die hardware


----------



## Alriin (12. September 2009)

Im Moment dürfte ein Fluch auf mir lasten. Mein Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition hat nen Cold Bug.


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2009)

Tadaaa...
Wird bei der nächsten DICE-Session bestimmt lustig. Da muss evtl sogar noch ein besseres Netzteil her, die X1900XTX Crossfire sind nämlich extremst stromfressend
Die Kleine ist eine 8400gs


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^nice.....nimm doch einfach ein zweites NT dazu


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2009)

Hab nur 300W (No Name) und 500W-Piperock (für meinen i7-PC)
Denke mal, ich werde ein 800W kaufen oder noch vom Kumpel evtl eins abkaufen, er hat noch ein 600W-BeQuiet.. Das könnte man dann zusammen dann mit dem 500W verwenden..


----------



## Alriin (12. September 2009)

Bin gerade dabei ein System für Morgen vorzubereiten. Möchte mir alle PCMark05 Weltrekorde für meine Sockel 939-Prozessoren holen...

Mainboard: DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D
Speicher: 2GB Kit MSC Cellshock DDR500 CL3-4-4-8 1T @290MHz
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 4890 @1000/1100
Festplatte: OCZ Vertex 30GB SSD
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme

Das Treffen zweier Generationen. 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Opteron 144, 146, 185, Athlon 3000+, 3200+ (2x), 3700+ & 3800+ sind durch. Bis jetzt 21 Punkte zusätzlich aufs Konto.


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2009)

Wow was geht denn bei dir ab?  Jede Menge PCMark Ergebnisse. Good Job


----------



## Alriin (13. September 2009)

Naja... Das geht recht schnell und bringt auch ein paar Pünktchen. Leider hatte ich nicht alle CPUs da. Zwei hab ich verborgt. Aber die kommen auch noch dran.
Bin nur etwas von den anderen 2D Benchmarks meiner Sockel 939 CPUs enttäuscht. Ich muss mir da was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand hier weiter helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/69164-vmod-palit-7600gt.html


----------



## Alriin (14. September 2009)

Ich versuch es.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. September 2009)

Hi,

nachdem ja in letzter Zeit viele Rekorde gebrochen wurde habe ich mich mal rumgeschaut, was sonst noch so ansteht. Dabei bin ich auf einen sehr Intressanten Beitrag von Shammino gestoßen, der einen der neuen Intel Gultowns hat. Nätürlich hat er den auch gleich mal mit LN2 getestet und selbt mit diesem ES Modell ging sehr viel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: kingpingcooling.com

Der 3DMark 06 CPU Test Vergleich verspricht neue Rekorde. Der CPU Score des derzeitigen Weltrekordes liegt bei 9704 Punkten. Hier sind soebenmal fast 11.000 Punkte gebencht worden.

Also ich fang an auf einen Gulftown zu sparen. Was meint ihr dazu?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (16. September 2009)

Wow... der ist echt nice... aber 6-Kerner kostet bestimmt auch ein Vermögen 

Wenn ich zu viel Geld über haben sollte, leg ich mir auch einen zu und versuche, wieder  Global Points zu holen...
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist (was anzunehmen ist), bleibe ich erstmal beim i7-920, bislang brauch ich ihn ja nichtmal übertakten, weil die Leistung für 24/7 reicht 
Und zum Benchen geht der auch noch durch... also vorerst nicht aufrüsten

11k als CPU-Score... 
sehr nice


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2009)

hwbot.org - 'HWBot report of last month - common trend: addiction'

Platz 3  PCGH


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem ja in letzter Zeit viele Rekorde gebrochen wurde habe ich mich mal rumgeschaut, was sonst noch so ansteht. Dabei bin ich auf einen sehr Intressanten Beitrag von Shammino gestoßen, der einen der neuen Intel Gultowns hat. Nätürlich hat er den auch gleich mal mit LN2 getestet und selbt mit diesem ES Modell ging sehr viel!
> 
> ...




Hier ist schon ein score mit über 13k im CPU Score link

Da weißte wo der Frosch die locken hat 

Hier noch mal Vantage und eine vali mit fast 6,4Ghz


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2009)

Ultra Cherry picked? Also so gut wird wahrscheinlich keine andere CPU laufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich.
Ich glaub nicht das die alle so gut gehen werden, aber wenn ich das sehe *sabber*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2009)

Würde schon reichen wenn die Mehrheit solcher CPU´s die 5-5,5GHz machen.

Die Score´s sind einfach nur Wahnsinn 

Denke aber auch mal das es sicher hierbei um eine selektierte CPU handelt , um die Werbetrommel so schon mal ein bißchen zu drehen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hier ist schon ein score mit über 13k im CPU Score link
> 
> Da weißte wo der Frosch die locken hat
> 
> Hier noch mal Vantage und eine vali mit fast 6,4Ghz



ich wollte gard ein update machen.

ich hoffe, dass die cpu kein einzellfall bleibt.Was mich eher intressiert, sind die neuen Dual Cores auf 32nm basis. Bezahlbare CPUs mit hoffentlich sehr viel Taktpotenzial.

Mehr werden wir ja dann 2010 sehen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2009)

So,ich hab gerade im Luxx - bööööse noch zwei GTS640 incl. EK Waterblocks für 90€ geschossen.
Muss ich wohl doch noch mal meine Wakü ausgraben.
Die werden zwar nicht mehr rechtzeitig bis Sonntag hier sein,aber ich hab sie schon mal.
Ich hab aber auch gesehen das ich mich da auf schwieriges Terrain begebe.
Da mischt stuwi ganz oben mit.
Wär aber schön ihm evt. ein paar Punkte zu klauen.


----------



## McZonk (16. September 2009)

Wir hatten uns auf der 2. AOCM mit 1 640er schön gecatched... Hatte ihn dann am Ende in 2 der 5 Disziplinen. Hat aber nicht lange gehalten, dann hat er nachgelegt. Wird Zeit dass ich sie zusammen mit dem i7 mal wieder ausgrabe und den OCP Mod endlich durchführe. Die Teile skallieren himmlisch auf Kälte und Spannung.


----------



## Alriin (16. September 2009)

Guter Preis. Wünsche dir viel Glück dabei Stuwi Punkte zu klauen.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2009)

Für den Preis kann man die Leute, da oben in der Rangliste, schon mal ordentlich ärger!
Viel Glück und natürlich auch Spaß!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. September 2009)

Jo hau rein 

Hab mal meine X1900XTX in mein 24/7 einbebaut (i7 @ 2,66 GHz) / Windows 7 RC1 und Aquamark rüberlaufen lassen...
Das Ergebnis ist sowas von grottig .. 104k. Bei richtigem OS wären das vielleicht 106-107k, aber der erste hat 200k 
Ohne DICE wird da nix zu machen sein aber davon lass ich mich natürlich nicht beeindrucken. Werde demnächst dann was bestellen und mal schaun, was so geht.

Wobei ich denke, dass eher die Graka limitiert, oder? Auch, wenn man die CPU nur @ 4 GHz laufen lassen würde? 

Was hier optimal wäre, wäre ein GPU-Pot oder zwei, um ordentlich Punkt zu holen... hab bislang aber noch keinen


----------



## McZonk (17. September 2009)

Könnte dir meinen gegen Versandgeld leihen. Wenn ich in der Zeit nicht selber Benche ist das kein Ding.

Der Score ist heftig niedrig. Versuch mal andere Treiber. Das hat bei mir mit VGA-Limitierten-Setups am allermeisten gebracht.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Score ist heftig niedrig.



Ja,würde ich auch sagen.
Wenn ich mich alles Täuscht macht schon die 7900GT@ Stock bei 4Ghz auf dem E8500 125k.


----------



## theLamer (17. September 2009)

> Wenn ich mich alles Täuscht macht schon die 7900GT@ Stock bei 4Ghz auf dem E8500 125k.


Würde es ja gerne testen, bloß is mein S775-Board defekt (E8500 liegt hier)... ICh werd erstmal
- Windows XP, neuen Treiber, etwas Übertaktung bei CPU und GPU versuchen


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. September 2009)

hI

Hab gerade einen 3DAMRk 2003 durchlauf gemacht mir erscheint das ergebniss aber recht extrem hoch?für onboard grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7356 ist der Platz 1 wert bei HWBot!?!?!?!?irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht ?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. September 2009)

musst die mal die scores der einzelnen benchmarks angucken. ist sicherlich ein black level run dabei oder mehrere.


----------



## theLamer (17. September 2009)

Ohne die Subscores lässt sich das nicht nachprüfen, leider 

Aber eigentlich muss man ein Fenster mit den Subscores öffnen, der Score ist normativ also ungültig. Es liegt eben im Ermessen der Crew, solche Ergebnisse (nicht) zu löschen. Normalerweise werden normale Ergebnisse anerkannt aber solche, die als "suspicious" gelten, gelöscht. Reporte ihn doch einfach mal.

EDIT: 2k posts


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2009)

^^^nice ...2000 

Hier mal ein Bsp. für einen Black run....achtet mal auf die FPS im Mother Nature 

So wäre das auch Platz eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. September 2009)

So neuer wert schon etwas Realisticher.
einzel werte scheinen auch ok!?ausser wings of fury is sehr hoch!?

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3508/aufzeichnenla.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2009)

^^Wings of Fury ist immer sehr hoch.

Passt schon


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. September 2009)

dann lade ich das mal so hoch bei HW...


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2009)

^^Bevor ich jetzt was falsches sage (wegen Wings of Fury) vergleiche einfach vorher bei HWbot mit den anderen Ergebnissen ob es wirklich passt.....aber normalerweise sieht man ja beim benchrun ob der Treiber abstürzt und neu aufgebaut wird


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. September 2009)

is normal duchgelaufen...

ich mach aber nochmal ein durchlauf...


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Endlich die 20 voll. 
Aber kann mir einer sagen, weshalb zwar die Scores der Benches auf meiner Profile Page angezeigt werden, aber nicht die Cups? Die werden nur angezeigt, wenn ich das jeweilige Result direkt ansehe, dabei bin ich mit dem Turion in beiden SuperPi und WPrime Kategorien auf Platz 2 gelandet.
Autokiller677


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2009)

Glückwunsch 

Warte etwas. Es dauert manchmal bis HWBot sich updatet.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. September 2009)

Jop
Jetzt sind die Cups endlich da  EDIT: Wir sind das aktivste Team des Monats  Ich würd ja einen Screenshot anhängen, aber irgendwie kann ich gerade werder Smilieys einfügen noch Anhänge hochladen.... Daher nur Copy&Paste:     Random ranking - Most Active Teams (Past Month) (full ranking):     1.     Germany PC Games Hardware members made 916 submissions worth 401,8 points, and was ranked 13th globally.     2.     Germany HardwareLuxx Germany members made 623 submissions worth 698,5 points, and was ranked 11th globally.     3.     costom flag PURE members made 502 submissions worth 1989,5 points, and was ranked 1st globally.     4.     costom flag Team MXS ModLabs.net members made 391 submissions worth 339,5 points, and was ranked 4th globally.   5.     United Kingdom Bench Tec UK members made 263 submissions worth 358,8 points, and was ranked 4th globally.   EDIT2: Irgendwie ist das Forum halb down. Absätze, Leerzeilen, nichts wird übernommen-.-


----------



## Agent_Fresh (20. September 2009)

Servus!

Hab mal wieder ne Frage...
Benche gerade ne 5700VE und bin im Riva Tuner bei den Taktraten schon auf anschlag, hab aber dass Gefühl da geht noch was...
Kann man im RT irgendwie die GPU und Speichertakt beschränkung aufheben?

MfG Fresh


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2009)

Ja...gehe mal auf *Power User*....dann da auf *Riva Tuner\Overclocking\Global* und dann setz bei* MaxclockLimit....100 *ein


----------



## Agent_Fresh (20. September 2009)

Ja sauber...  Fetten Dank!!!

Gold im Aqua schonmal sicher...

MfG Fresh


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. September 2009)

Andre Yang nutzt gleich mal die neuen Regeln im HWBot und zeigt was die die Gulftowns drauf haben. 

Hier mal paar links zu 52,6k in 05 und 40,1k in 06

Damit keine verwirrung entsteht, als Grakas wurden 4 GTX 285 verwendet, also keine GTX 295.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (21. September 2009)

Inwiefern nutzt er die neuen Regeln?


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

6,2Ghz....

Krass krass, und das auch noch benchstable...

Allerdings sind 1,9 Volt auch schon sehr gewagt

Allerdings hat er die noch nicht bei HWBot submitted....
könnte seinen Vorsprung ja noch was ausbauen, auch wenn er in beiden Benchmarks schon den Rekord hält


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Inwiefern nutzt er die neuen Regeln?




Es gibt eine neue Regel, dass Hardware, die unter NDA ist, hochgeladen werden kann, aber keine Punkte bringen. So gesehen, ist also dieser Score "noch" absolut nutzlos.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> 6,2Ghz....
> 
> Krass krass, und das auch noch benchstable...
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, skalieren die Gultowns wieder auf Spannung! In dem Fall, würde ich auch soviel geben.


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2009)

Die Werte sind schon echt krass!
wenn man die nun noch mit einem Multi-GPU system Via ATi 5870 koppelt......fallen da einige Rekorde!


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

Jau! Bin mal gespannt wann die CPU verfügbar ist *gg* Die kommt dann direkt auf mein Classified 

Endlich wieder CPUs die auf mehr Spannung auch skalieren. Nicht wie der aktuelle i7.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

Hihi...ich schaff es immer wieder....8400GS/G98 im SLI am laufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und somit bin ich der erste und einzigste der die im SLI am laufen hat


----------



## Alriin (22. September 2009)

Und wie machst Du sowas?

Ich mein... das sind ja keine SLI-fähigen Karten!


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

^^Doch ....es gibt einen Hersteller der so nett ist und das ermöglicht 

Bei allen anderen funzte es bis jetzt nicht.......und ich habe schon eine Menge an 8400er probiert


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Fängt der Hersteller zufällig mit S an und hört mit PARKLE auf?


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

^^Nein .....und ich verrate es hier auch nicht


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Joa ist auch gut so  Sonst kommt die Konkurrenz noch auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## Icke&Er (22. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Joa ist auch gut so  Sonst kommt die Konkurrenz noch auf dumme Gedanken


 
Das muss man natrürlich mit allen Mitteln verhindern, nicht dass HWLuxx noch davonzieht


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

Jungs....lasst die Hardware glühen ....die Polen sind nur 12 Punkte vor uns .....die schnappen wir uns heute


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jungs....lasst die Hardware glühen ....die Polen sind nur 12 Punkte vor uns .....die schnappen wir uns heute




Morgen kommen 2x 6600GT und 2x 7600GS, damit sollten über 200PKt drin sein


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

So ....ich habe meine eigene Kategorie.....im 06er erst mal ...rest folgt gleich 

GeForce 8400 GS (G98)


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2009)

Morgen kommt die 7900GT dran und vielleicht auch die 6600Gt.
Mit der 6800GT bin ich noch nicht warm geworden.
Ich hab 1,616V auf dem Chip(1,313V Stock) und komm nur auf 460MHZ anstatt auf 440.
Igrendwie stimmt da was nicht und so brauch ich garnicht anfangen die Karte unter Dice zu setzten.
Die Polen würden wir auch schon mit den Luftergebnissen der 7900GT kriegen,sitze aber momentan auf der Arbeit.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2009)

^^Die habe ich gerade schon abgeschossen 

Platz 12 sollten wir schon haben


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2009)

Dann blasen wir halt zum Angriff auf die Luxxer.
144 Punkte fehlen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Die habe ich gerade schon abgeschossen
> 
> Platz 12 sollten wir schon haben



Jap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Yea sehr schön Jungs  Es geht voran. 

Weiter so 

@ True: Echt geil die Scores mit den 2x 8400GS  Bist der einzige mit SLI und gleich 4pkt pro Score


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

^^Nicht ganz 800 und wir haben unser nächstes Ziel erreicht.....Top 10

PS:Luxxaner sehe ich schon nicht mehr als Gegner.....die ahnen ja noch gar nicht was wir für Hardware auffahren .......und wenn damit nicht was geht dann schmeiß ich alles aus dem Fenster (Tomateeeee`s Lieblingsspruch )

PPS:@Roman
Jaaa ....nur für den Aqua muss ich noch einen anderen Treiber nehmen und unter Vista will es bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig......sobald ich SLI aktiviere bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz 

Aber auch das bekomme ich noch hin


----------



## Schnitzel (23. September 2009)

Die werden aber auch ab und zu hier mitlesen.
Die Frage ist ob die Jungs was entgegen zu setzen haben.


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. September 2009)

ach die können nix ^^ schnitzel keine angst ihr sagt ja immer ihr fahrt was auf aber was? das wissen sie net  pentium1 33 mhz  ftw ^^ superpi32m ^^


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2009)

@ Tomateeeee: Irgendwann komm ich bei dir vorbei und klebe deine ^^ Taste fest  

Luxx ist nicht ohne vorallem weil sie auf eine große Community zurückgreifen können. Sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2009)

> Morgen kommen 2x 6600GT und 2x 7600GS, damit sollten über 200PKt drin sein


Lass mri meine ersten Plätze bei der 7600gs


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. September 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Lass mri meine ersten Plätze bei der 7600gs




Du hast DDR2, perfekt ergänzend 
Keine angst


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. September 2009)

Als ich gerade bei HWBot was gestöbert habe, ist mir eine Idee gekommen: die AF'ler haben alle so ein nettes AF Hintergrundbild, vielleicht könnten wir sowas auch machen (bzw diejenigen, die mit Photshop o.ä. umgehen können), ich finde das macht sich auf den Screenschots ganz gut


----------



## Schnitzel (23. September 2009)

So,15KG Dice stehen im Keller,die Nacht kann kommen.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. September 2009)

@ Schnitzel:  dann mal ran

und bin auch dafür, das wird ein einheitliches PCGHX Hintergrundbild bei benchen verwenden


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

^^Wie .....habt ihr nicht auch das hellblaue ?  

Aber hier das ist mein liebstes..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 macht sich doch ganz gut mit Daten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. September 2009)

Welches hellblaue?
Poste mal einen Screen
Du meinst doch nicht etwa den Windoof Stadarthintergrund oder?

FRAGE: Soll ich einen Thread zu dem Hintergrundbild aufmachen, oder sollen wir das hier diskutieren?


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

^^Ist das eine ernsthafte Frage 

das hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. September 2009)

Ja,hellblau ist am schnellsten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. September 2009)

Naja, wir wollen uns doch von der Masse abheben, also scheidet das Windows Dingen aus^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

^^Also ich bin für das hellblaue ....das habe ich nämlich auf jeden Sys 

Und ich bin eigentlich dagegen ein einheitliches Bild abzugeben ....ein wenig indivuallität soll doch jedem gegönnt sein


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2009)

Also ein einheitliches mit PCGHX Logo wäre schon was


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. September 2009)

Es könnte ja ein einheitliches Bild geben und jeder setzt seinen Nick in eine Ecke oder so.

Wer versteht genug von Photshop um ein Hintergrundbild zusammenstellen zu können?
Ich hab meine Schüler Lizenz erst eine Woche und blick durch die Masse an Optionen noch nicht so ganz durch^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. September 2009)

hmm, hab da spontan ne idee, ich bau mal was


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2009)

Super dann leg mal los  

Also PCGHX Logo und irgendwo ein Feld wo jeder seinen Nick reinpacken kann. Das wäre echt geil!


----------



## onkel-bill (23. September 2009)

ja, dafür wär ich auch...


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Gute Idee... bin schon mal gespannt, was draus wird.

Bei der Awardfabrik ist das auf jeden Fall wie gesagt schon der Fall und macht vielleicht gerade bei hohen Scores etwas Werbung fürs Team 

(So wie StuWi z.B. mit seinem WR auf der Cebit, da hatte er auch das AF-Hintergrundbild)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Versionen die gestern Abend entstanden sind, eigentlich war was anderes geplant, hat aber nicht funktioniert wie gedacht


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Das letzte ist am
 besten 

ABer statt "extrem" würde ich "extreme" schreiben und statt "alle 3DMarks"  "all 3DMarks" 
Problem wird nur sein, dass man die Grafik wohl nicht immer komplett sieht 
Wenn sie etwas kleiner wäre, könnte es aber sehr gut gehen.

Aber generell muss ich erstmal ein Lob aussprechen, das ist sehr kreativ


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Danke 
Habs mal bisschen angepasst, viel kleiner wirds aber wohl nicht gehen, sonst kann man nix lesen ...


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Sieht doch toll aus 

Ich nehme es in Zukunft auf jeden Fall erstmal, ist besser als das Einheitsblau.

EDIT: 1680*1050 ist optimal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Hier noch mal als 1680x1050 & 1920x1080, den nick sollte ja jeder selbst drauf bekommen 


p.s. 
gerade ist ein Paket angekommen mit 4 Karten 
Luxxaner zieht euch warm an


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Das ist gut... werds in Zukunft erstmal benutzen 

Demnächst wie gesagt X1900XTX CF + HD 4850 + GF 84000GS benchen. Werd mir mal Trockeneis besorgen und den i7 kalt stellen. Netzteile 1x500W und 1x 600W sollte reiche


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

Vielleicht sollten wir noch irgendein Motto oder so einbauen wie We are Extreme.

Aber erst mal sehr geile Ideen, wobei ich das Zweite besser fand, ich find, bei der Grafik muss man zu viel lesen und hat sie auch nicht immer im Bild, z.B. hatte ich letztens bei meinem Laptop Probleme, Paint, 2*CPU-Z und GPU-Z auf ein Bild zu bekommen....

Aber danke dass du Überhaupt was gemacht hast!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Kein Thema, wenn wer noch ein paar Ideen hat, ich bin für alles offen


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

^^was hälst du von einer glühenden Cpu unten links in der Ecke mit der Aufschrift PCGH Extreme +Username


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Von welchem Bild reden wir den jetz  ?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

^^Von einem neuen 

Ich will nicht unken aber ein wenig witzig oder ausgefallen sollte es schon sein 

Aber da ich weiß das nur motzen nicht richtig ist begeb ich mich mal auf die Suche und setz es dann hier rein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Aso ok, da bringste mich auf ne neue Idee


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Wir können ja mal alle was machen... Da kommt bestimmt was Gutes zusammen.

Hab mal was gemacht, wobei mir die Vorschläge von D!str(+)yer noch eher zusagen... Bin halt nicht so ewig kreativ


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

Wir bräuchten was mit einem rauchenden Pot im Hintergrund was aber gut fotografiert und stylisch bearbeitet ist. Ich kann sowas aber überhaupt nicht


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Joa und mit nem guten Slogan... das wärs


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Alles in der ecke sieht doof aus^^
Mach das doch in die Mitte 
Dann siehts schon ganz anders aus.


Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt ein Bild von einer brennenden CPU, kennt da wer was?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

^^Hmm ...was haltet ihr davon wenn wir daraus ein Community Wettbewerb machen .....um so mehr Leute sich Gedanken machen umso besser wird es vllt ?

Und der Sieger bekommt bei der nächsten Ln2 Session eine Gratiseinweisung ....oder irgendwie sowas 

Edit:was haltet ihr von dem Hintergrund ?....rest fehlt noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

Nimm den Kühler ab und fotografier das 
sowas? http://stormeffect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/cpufire.jpg

Wettbewerb wäre echt cool... das würde mehr Leute motivieren denke ich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Wettbewerb wäre echt ne idee 

@theLamer
Das Foto ist schon nicht schlecht, aber ich dachte eher an eins wo man den Kern oder IHS sieht, also von oben.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

Ich hab für das Hintergrundbild und den Slogan mal einen gesonderten Thread eröffnet, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/70623-hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan.html damit das hier nicht all zu OT wird.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Für ein Einheitslogo wäre ich aber auch mal!
Coole Aktion


PS: 1000 Beitrag


----------



## Whoosaa (25. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten was mit einem rauchenden Pot im Hintergrund was aber gut fotografiert und stylisch bearbeitet ist. Ich kann sowas aber überhaupt nicht



Pot ist 'ne geile Idee, vor allem weil relativ wenige Menschen so extrem sind und tatsächlich mit LN² etc. benchen. 
Allerdings sollte auf dem Bild auf keinen Fall Hardware zu sehen sein, denn die ist viel zu schnell wieder überholt. Aber so'n umnebelter Pot hat schon was..


----------



## onkel-bill (27. September 2009)

DICE... so weit bin ich (noch) nicht... 

Alein trau ich´s mir nicht zu, hätte schon gern nen Mentor dabei, der mich vor den größten Fehlern bewahrt... 

Ich wär gern zur EOS gefahren, doch das war, glaub ich, von hier noch weiter weg, als von Dir!

Wenn so´n Event mal Nähe Berlin, Hannover oder Leipzig wäre...
(Ich wüßte schon gern, wie weit sich mein guter alter Q9550 treiben läßt.) 

Bis dahin muß H²O reichen, auch wenn ich (dann) damit nur zweiter hinter Dir bin!
(es kann nur einen geben...) 
__________________________
happy benching
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (27. September 2009)

Also mit Dice benchen ist wirklich kein Problem. Das How To hilft dir dabei ein wenig sicherer zu werden und wenn es wo Fragen gibt, steht dir ja eh das ganze Team mit Rat zur Seite.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. September 2009)

Ich hab auch gerade "das erste mal" hinter mir.
Wenn du die ein wenig mühe beim Isolieren gibst geht das ganze 
wesentlich ruhiger zu als ich gedacht hab.
Alle 5-10 Min mal Dice nachfüllen und das wars eigentlich schon.
War wirklich sehr entspannt.


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

So ich habe mal wieder eine goldene Karte gefunden .....gerade ein Ticket gezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste AGP und gleich ein Volltreffer


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

Machst  jetzt aller Karten durch die es gibt oder?  Weiter so


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2009)

^^Klar bevor ich mit Cores anfnge erledige ich erst mal die Grakas 
Erst Nvidia dann ATI und jetzt bin ich bei AGP angekommen


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum RAM OC. 
Wie viel Spannung kann ich meinen Corsair Dominators (DDR2 1066er) ohne Gefahr zumuten? 
Ich bin beim benchen mittlerweile bei 2,3, allerdings bekomm ich die auch damit nicht über 1120 mit 5-5-5-15 zum laufen. Mit CL6 gehen die auch bis 1160. 
Meint ihr, 2,4V würden da a) noch was bringen und b) dem Speicher nicht schaden?

Und bringt Dual Channel beim benchen einen Vorteil? Ansonsten würde ich mal probieren, wie weit die einzeilnen Riegel gehen, denn mehr als 2GB Ram braucht man beim benchen ja nun nicht.

Genaue Bezeichnung ist Twin2X4096-8500C5D, sollten dieselben sein wie Twin2X4096-8500C5DF, nur dass die mit C5DF noch den Airflow Fan dabeihaben. Das Specshet von Corsair gibts hier http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X4096-8500C5D.pdf allerdings steht da leider nicht, welche Chips da verbaut werden.


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

Also die wirst Du nicht wirklich höher kriegen. Lass sie lieber auf 1120 und CL5. Und probier mal im im BIOS auf unganged Mode zu schalten. Soll was bringen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

Hat einer einen Vorschlag was ich machen soll wenn GPU-z diese Karte nicht erkennt ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI FireGL 8800*


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Naja, 3DM erkennt sie ja, wenn du ein neueres CPU-Z nimmst, kannst du gucken ob da bei Graphics was richtiges angezeigt wird.

@Alriin 
Auf unganged hab ich die schon lange laufen, ganged machen die irgendwie noch weniger...

EDIT: Laut diesem Post http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2803174&postcount=2 sollten meine entweder Qimonda oder PSC Chips haben, da meine laut Specs nur 2,1V brauchen (aber bei mir brauchen sie trotzdem 2,21 um stabil auf 1066 zu kommen)


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

Darf man nicht ein Alternativ-Tool verwenden wenn das der Fall ist? Kannst ja zusätzlich die GPU-Z-Fehlermeldung hochspielen. Oder ist die noch gar nicht in HWbot aufgenommen?

P.S.: Warum benchst Du jetzt mit einem Cedar Mill (_den ich übrigens auch gerne hätte_)? Hast du den E5400 schon aus dem Fenster geworfen? 




> @Alriin
> Auf unganged hab ich die schon lange laufen, ganged machen die irgendwie noch weniger...



Na dann hat sich das ja bestätigt. *g*


----------



## Schnitzel (28. September 2009)

Zum Benchen würde ich vielleicht schauen das du noch ein 2GB Pärchen  D9/GKX oder GMH bekommst.
In den einschlägigen Foren solltest du so um die 20 - 25€ + Versand fündig werden.
Meine GKX machen 580Mhz bei 2,4V und 4-4-4-4 2T PL9 primestable mit,5-5-5-15 muß ich noch austesten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Naja, mit den DKX muss ich mal schaun, ich denke solang ich nicht regelmäßig immer mal wieder unter Dice benche lohnt sich das für mich nicht, da ich bisher nur mit meinem PII an die Ramgrenze gestoßen bin, der 4800+ den ich hier hab macht nur 3,1Ghz mit ertäglichen Spannungen (mehr geb ich nicht weil der von meiner Schwester ist und noch laufen muss) ergo FSB 248 und da kommen meine Corsair noch locker hin, das sind schließlich nicht mal 1066Mhz.

Und ohne Dice verhelfen mir DKX auch beim PII nicht in die Punkte, da müsste ich in den Meisten Benchmarks mindestens 10 Plätze gutmachen.


----------



## darkniz (28. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Vorschlag was ich machen soll wenn GPU-z diese Karte nicht erkennt ?
> 
> *ATI FireGL 8800*


 
Wenn GPU-z die Karte nicht erkennt, kann Rivatuner benutzt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

^^Danke 

Inzwischen habe ich gesehen das Turrican bei der Karte die GPU-z Version 0.2.4 benutzt hat ....die muß ich jetzt nur noch auftreiben


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

1. Google Link GPU-Z 0.24


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2009)

0.2.3 könnte ich dir spontan anbieten 

edit: Damed da war wer schneller


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Auf dem Server haben die alle Versionen liegen, sogar noch die 0.0.9 Beta

Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass die noch jemand braucht.

Aber nochmal zu meinem RAM: Ihr meint also, mehr Spannung bringt da nix mehr? Ein paar Mhz kostenlos würde ich da sonst gerne noch mal rausholen, aber 25€ für ein paar RAM Mhz sind mir dann doch zu viel.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

^^danke an euch .....morgen trete ich dann damit gegen zwei Konkurrenten an 

Ich könnte wetten da sind Pokale drin


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Yeah, endlich von Platz 32 zurück in die Top 20 (Platz 17) bei der GTX275 im Vantage


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Grund zu feiern 

500 Hardware Points  und Rang 50 in der Hardwaremaster Rangliste 

Und morgen hole ich mir noch meinen 50sten Goldenen


----------



## Ü50 (28. September 2009)

@True

*Glückwunsch*


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Von mir auch: *Glückwunsch* 

Lass uns auf deinen 50'ten anstoßen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. September 2009)

Glückwunsch True


----------



## Lippokratis (28. September 2009)

Glückwunsch True Monkey

aber nicht das du mich noch überholst


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2009)

^^da muß ich aber noch arg kämpfen für.....aber das anvisierte Ziel ist ja Top Ten


----------



## Alriin (29. September 2009)

Super, Mario! 
Dann wird das ja ein fürchterlicher Dreikampf... Lippo, Du, Ich,... von den anderen gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## onkel-bill (29. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch True!


----------



## Lippokratis (30. September 2009)

nachdem True Monkey vorgestern die 500 Punktemarke geknackt hat, will ich dem in nichts nachstehen und habe meinerseits die 800 Punktemarke geknackt. Leider noch immer nicht TOP 10, da fehlen nur noch knapp 400 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (30. September 2009)

^^Gratulation 

Die 400 machst du auch noch


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2009)

Falsch Lippo. 634,3 Punkte fehlen dir auf Kolian. Der ist nämlich 10er.

Großartige Leistung!


----------



## Masterwana (30. September 2009)

Los Mädels, wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit kokmme möchte ich uns vor den Luxxanern sehen.

Mal schauen ob ich nachher meine FX5300 wiederbeleben kann.


----------



## Eifelsniper (30. September 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Los Mädels, wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit kokmme möchte ich uns vor den Luxxanern sehen.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich nachher meine FX5300 wiederbeleben kann.



Werde heute auch noch versuchen ein Paar punkte zu sammeln wäre cool wenn wir die Luxx"e" heute schaffen würden 

EDIT:Ok *lol* hab gerade gesehen das wir an Luxx vorbei sind!!!!*hab ich dann doch irgendwie verpasst


----------



## loopy83 (30. September 2009)

Da seit ihr an uns vorbei... wir geben uns Mühe, dass wir euer hohes Tempo mitgehen können! Vielleicht kommen wir ja dann gemeinsam in die Top10 und dann sind mit einem Schlag drei dt. Teams ganz oben mit dabei!

Gratulation und weiter so


----------



## onkel-bill (30. September 2009)

hwbot.org - Team hall of fame

Dr.House hat aber auch schöne Scores abgeliefert, Glückwunsch!

@ Alriin:

Du hast Deinen Team-internen Rekord auch so behalten...

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark 2005 score

Hatte mir eigendlich mehr ausgemalt... 

(Ich hab bei 2D - Transparent Windows nur 5% von Deinem Wert?)

@ all:

hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung, warum HWBOT diese Links nicht als Verification-URL annehmen will?

ORB - World of Performance

ORB - Result Analyzer

____________________________

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Lippokratis (30. September 2009)

@ Alriin: ja stimmt,aber der kleine Unterschied 

Echt top, das wir endlich von den Luxxern sind.
nächster Zwischenstop TOP 10 Ranking, sind ja auch da nur noch 600 Punkte


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

loopy83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir ja dann gemeinsam in die Top10 und dann sind mit einem Schlag drei dt. Teams ganz oben mit dabei!
> 
> Gratulation und weiter so



Danke.
Ja,wenn wir das Tempo der letzten Monate beibehalten können wird der Tag nicht mehr allzu fern sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2009)

Hey loopy, Danke fürs Vorbeisehen! 
Ich finde es klasse, wenn man sich im fairen Duell gegenseitig zu Höchstleistung antreibt. Die Top 10 sind auf jeden Fall in Reichweite - bis Weihnachten müssen wir das hinkriegen. 

*Danke für euren Einsatz!*


----------



## loopy83 (30. September 2009)

Genauso isses... fair bleiben und den Konkurenten auch was gönnen. Ich sehe euer Vorbeiziehen eher positiv, vielleicht weckt es den Ehrgeiz des ein oder anderen in unserem Team und wir können kontern... so geht es dann weiter bis wir punktgleich in der Top10 stehen und i4memory und JMax gar nicht wissen, wie ihnen geschieht und wo auf einmal PCGH und HWLuxx herkommen *
*


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2009)

@onkel-bill

Du hast ja auch Aero Glass nicht aktiv! Mann!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2009)

loopy83 schrieb:


> Genauso isses... fair bleiben und den Konkurenten auch was gönnen. Ich sehe euer Vorbeiziehen eher positiv, vielleicht weckt es den Ehrgeiz des ein oder anderen in unserem Team und wir können kontern... so geht es dann weiter bis wir punktgleich in der Top10 stehen und i4memory und JMax gar nicht wissen, wie ihnen geschieht und wo auf einmal PCGH und HWLuxx herkommen



Genau so ist es  Cool dass du hier mal vorbei schaust.

@ PCGH HWBot Team: Einfach nur Good Job  Und jetzt gehts ab in die Top 10


----------



## Masterwana (30. September 2009)

Endlich haben wir die Luxxaner.
Und das nächste ziel ist auch gleich in Reichweite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. September 2009)

^^Unser nächstes Ziel ist 4170 P entfernt


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

Hohoho.
Dieses oder erst nächstes Jahr?^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. September 2009)

Endlich die luxxaner überholt

leider ist grad bei mir flaute, da ich grad umziehe und ich erst noch einen neuen Dice/LN2(vielleicht) lieferanten suchen muss xD

@onkel-bill: ich hatte genau das selbe problem, i7 920 auf 4,3 und eine intel postville, aber nur 19,7 k, dachte mir ich schlage locker den team-rekord^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (30. September 2009)

Ich konnte heute meine ersten 32 P zusteuern. Morgen oder am WE versuche ich es weiter.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. September 2009)

w00t, hab gerade gesehen, dass wir HWLuxx haben - BÄM.


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2009)

@Ü50

WOW. Super Scores. Gratuliere... und weiter so! *g*



P.S.: Bei deinem 3DMark05-Score hast Du vergessen die Grafikkarten anzugeben.


----------



## Ü50 (30. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> WOW. Super Scores. Gratuliere... und weiter so! *g*
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, waren ja erst meine Ersten versuche bei Hwbot.
Ich werde es im 3DM05 nachholen.
Ich hatte zwar eine Meldung gesehen,  konnte damit jedoch leider nicht anfangen. Ich kann kein Englisch


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2009)

haha....ich habe gerade gesehen Luxx ist am kommen ....1 Punkt hinter uns 

Der reigen ist eröffnet .....jetzt gehts los 

Also punkte rein im bot ....los gehts


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Oktober 2009)

hab noch 16 Punkte offen und noch 9 CPU für das Wochenende, den ersten Konter wehren wir locker ab


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2009)

^^Habe mal ein paar reingesetzt 

Und noch was in der Hand


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2009)

Sauber Jungs  Ich kann erst in 2 Wochen wieder benchen aber dann sinds gleich locker 100p


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2009)

Arrrrghhhhhhhh.
Luxx ist wieder vor uns.
Naja, dann haben wir ja ein Ziel vor Augen.
Außerdem sinds im Moment nur 40Pkt.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2009)

Das wird wohl einige Zeit so weiter gehen.
Mal sehen wer den längeren Atem hat.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das sollt doch klar sein
Wir werden den längeren Atem haben


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2009)

Schade aber weiter gehts  Bald haben wir sie wieder!


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade eine Mail von hwbot bekommen, dass einer meiner Scores als 'insufficient verification for rankings' gebloked wurde. Frage ist nur warum. 2*CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Score, Scoredetails, alles ist da.

Hier der Score hwbot.org - Autokiller677's 3Dmark 2006 score

Weitere Frage: Soll ich den Score löschen oder drin lassen? Er ist ja nicht als gefälscht gemarkt sondern nur als nicht ausreichend fürs Ranking verifiziert.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail von hwbot bekommen, dass einer meiner Scores als 'insufficient verification for rankings' gebloked wurde. Frage ist nur warum. 2*CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Score, Scoredetails, alles ist da.
> 
> Hier der Score hwbot.org - Autokiller677's 3Dmark 2006 score
> 
> Weitere Frage: Soll ich den Score löschen oder drin lassen? Er ist ja nicht als gefälscht gemarkt sondern nur als nicht ausreichend fürs Ranking verifiziert.




man sieht nicht die Auflösung von dem Run, also lieber löschen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2009)

Man ist das Mies.
Die passte leider einfach nicht mehr aufs Display.

Was mich aber richtig aufregt ist, dass der User TerraRaptor meine Scores nur gemeldet hat (3DMark 03 und 06) weil er so von 3 auf 2 bzw. von 2 auf 1 rückt.
Einfach nur Sch****

Dabei war ich beim 03er nicht mal erster und mein Score passte sehr gut zu allen anderen, beim 06er war ich 50Pkt vor den anderen, ok.

Naja, hab die Scores jetzt gelöscht und bench das noch mal.

EDIT: mein ihr, ich soll meinen 05er und co auch löschen, ich seh grad, da ist die Auflösung auch nicht drauf, oder nur dann, wenn die beanstandet werden?


----------



## Alriin (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd nochmal mit gültigen Scores nachlegen und mir dann seine Scores gaaaaaaaaanz genau ansehen!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2009)

Unter Rules beim abladen ist ja jeweils ein beispiel Screen wie es zu den jeweiligen Benchrun auszusehen hat.
Alles was rot umrandet ist muß mit drauf sein ....solange das drauf ist kann niemand flagen.

Nichts ist ärgerlicher als genau den einen sehr guten run geflagt zu bekommen und ihn schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr wiederholen zu können da die Graka schon abbaut


----------



## Masterwana (2. Oktober 2009)

Schade meine FX5300 ist wohl ent gültig hinüber.
Selbst der Backofen konnte sie nicht mehr retten:

Muss mich mal nach neuen alten Sachen umschauen.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Oktober 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Muss mich mal nach neuen alten Sachen umschauen.


 
Ich bin auch immer noch auf der Suche nach ner guten AGP2x (mit 2 Schlitzen in der Kontaktleiste) Karte...

Hab ne 6600GT, die zwar läuft, bei der aber jede Treiberinstallation in einem blinkenden Coursor endet... 
Hab ne 9700 pro, die zwar läuft, aber nur mit FSB 100. Sogar auf dem Abit BE-2 (wo ich bei 133 FSB den AGP auf 66 runterregeln kann) läuft sie nicht... 
Hab ne 9600 XT, die zwar läuft, aber... siehe 9700pro.
Also ne Menge Schrott... 
Meine stärkste (funktionierende) AGP ist dann noch ne GF3Ti200. Damit brauch ich beim PCM05 aber nicht antreten. 
Also:


Masterwana schrieb:


> Muss mich mal nach neuen alten Sachen umschauen.


__________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Masterwana (2. Oktober 2009)

gleich gibts punkte 

Dann haben wir die Luxxaner wieder überholt.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2009)

^^Nicht nur von dir 

Habe mir ein paar Konterpunkte aufgehoben


----------



## Ü50 (2. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nicht nur von dir
> 
> Habe mir ein paar Konterpunkte aufgehoben


Ich habe auch einen kleinen abgeladen.


----------



## Masterwana (2. Oktober 2009)

Nach meinen berechnungen müsste ich für den noch laufenden wPrime1024-Run so 1 bis 1,2 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2009)

Habe soeben die 50 bei den goldenen überschritten


----------



## Chicago (2. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch True,

hab jetzt auch noch mal ne 7500LE gebencht und hoch geladen, gab 8,5 punkte

gruß Chicago


----------



## Masterwana (2. Oktober 2009)

Glückwusch True!

Leider konnte ich nicht so benchen wie ich wollte. 
Ein besonders merkwürdiges Problem hab ich bei SuperPi, hab im 1m-Run 3x solange gebraucht wie der schlechteste. o0
*
€:* hab immerhin 4,3 Punkte geholt. Beim wPrime1024-Run konnte ich sogar 1,7 Punkte holen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind wieder 40Pkt vor den Luxxern


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2009)

Echt genial. Waren ja nicht lange vor uns


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Ergebnisse ohne die CPU zu übertakten (meine Schrott 9700pro) haben immerhin für ne Medallie gelangt:

P3-600: hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark 2005 score
P3-650: hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark 2005 score
P3-700: hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark 2005 score

Besser als gar nix... Damit leg ich die Slot1 erst mal beiseite, und geh zu den S370ern...
____________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

Neueste nachricht auf HWbot:



> *3 October* - hwbot: PC Games Hardware's members made almost 1000 submissions last month. WOW!!


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja WOW ist der richtige Ausdruck 

Genial  Weiter so und wir haltn den Vorsprung vor HWLuxx.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe doch das bald mein Deal mit dem Kauf einer zweiten 8600GTS-256MB bald über die Bühne geht. 

Habe extra nach einer von XFX gesucht u. sogar gefunden (die muss sich dann nur genauso gut takten lassen wie die die ich schon habe) 
und dann sollten noch ordentlich Punkte drinn sein


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2009)

Ach so ein mist, HWLuxx ist an euch wieder vorbei:

11.7803.10  HardwareLuxx Germany
12.7773.70   PC Games Hardware

Los ran ran und benchen, ich drück euch den 

lg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

warte mal bis wieder aktualisiert wird


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2009)

Hast du was hoch geladen , stand bei euch wäre jetzt 
-Total Points: 	7800,7-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

Jop, 40Pkt fürs Team geholt 
Damit sollten wir wieder vorn sein.

//edit
jeah, hat gereicht


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2009)

fein


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2009)

Luxx ist 10. wir 11.
i4memory.com musste wohl einen herben Punkteverlust hinnehmen.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

pro hat alle Punkte verloren. Der war immerhin 4. oder 5.


----------



## loopy83 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

pro nimmt scheinbar nicht mehr am Ranking teil.... somit hat i4mem um die 1300 Punkte verloren. Schon ein harter Schritt. Nun geht es in unserem kleinen "Duell" also vorerst um "Top10" und "nicht-Top10". Aber wenn es weiter so geht, sind beide Teams dank ihrer guten Leistungen noch weiter oben und PCGH und das Luxx können sich dauerhaft in der Top10 festbeißen. Direkt hinter der AF wäre natürlich schon gut


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich sollten sich Award Fabrik, Hardware Luxx und PC Games Hardware zu einem Team Germany fusionieren... ich würd nur gern die dummen Gesichter dieser PURE-Typen sehen.


----------



## onkel-bill (4. Oktober 2009)

Der Gedanke ist reizvoll...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

Shice, jetzt sind se doch wieder vorbei =/

Ich brauch nen V-mod für:
- MSI 6600GT
- Gainward 7600 GS
- Club 3D 8800 GTS 320MB


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten sich Award Fabrik, Hardware Luxx und PC Games Hardware zu einem Team Germany fusionieren... ich würd nur gern die dummen Gesichter dieser PURE-Typen sehen.




Den Gedanken fände ich ebenfalls genial  Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Dann könnte PURE einpacken 

@ loopy: Also wenn der Punktezuwachs unser beider Teams so weitergeht dann werden wir bald auch die Top 5 ansteuern


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Sollen wir die anderen Teams mal fragen?

Da viele hier sowieso in allen drei Foren unterwegs sind, fände ich dass nicht mal so schlimm.


----------



## Masterwana (4. Oktober 2009)

Ob wohl der Gedanke schon reizend ist, denke ich das das wird nichts werden wird.
Dafür sind die einzelnen Teams zu groß und eine eigene Platform/Forum ist auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn sich ein Server findet und jemand der es warten kann und will könnte man ein Team Germany hwbot Team Forum aufmachen.

Obwohl das dann langsam an die Grenzen des Möglichen geht.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Nur ich dürfte dann nicht Team-Captain werden. Noch ein Ösi der mit ner verrückten Idee nach Deutschland kommt... das wär etwas pervers.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

hast recht.
wenn du überhaupt mitglied werden darfst, ich weiß nicht wie hwbot sowas regelt. Es würde ja schon reichen, Luxx und PCGH zusammenzulegen, mit den 14k Pkt wären wir direkt auf Platz 3

Arrrgh.
Luxx ist wieder 30Pkt vor uns. 
Wir bräuchten noch mal eine EOS mit 400Pkt, um mal gesunden Abstand auszufahren.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Oktober 2009)

ich spar jetzt erstmal richtig kohle, da ich unbedingt ein neues sys brauche^^(denke gt300+entsprechender untersatz) 

in nächster zeit ist von mir leider nichts zu erwarten, vorallem wegen umzug und schule.

trotzdem alle die etwas zu benchen haben. go go go!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2009)

> Arrrgh.
> Luxx ist wieder 30Pkt vor uns.



werden am montag mal alles uploaden was ich übers wochenende gebencht habe. sind bis jetzt schon 60 Punkte.vielleicht werden es ja noch etwas mehr 2 - 3 Prozessoren sind noch offen.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

> hast recht.
> wenn du überhaupt mitglied werden darfst, ich weiß nicht wie hwbot sowas regelt.



Bei HWbot kann jeder Member werden wo er will.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

ok dann
Wilkommen im nicht existierenden D'Land Team


----------



## loopy83 (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Zusammenlegen der Teams hatten wir auch schon, aber ich denke auch nicht, dass es in der Realität durchführbar wäre. Jeder Bencher identifiziert sich irgendwo mehr oder weniger mit dem eigenen Team. In jedem der 2/3 Teams gibt es Leute, die viel investiert haben, um das Team dahin zubringen, wo es aktuell ist (so wie ich beim Luxx). Ein Zusammenlegen der Teams würde dann bedeuten, dass alle Teammitglieder diesen "Führungsleuten" folgen... was gleichzusetzen wäre mit einer zumindest teilweisen Aufgabe der Bencherindentität.
Die AF arbeitet ja noch sehr eng mit OCX zusammen, schon da gab es keinen Zusammenschluss der beiden Teams.

Ich denke der gesunde und keines falls feindlich anzusehende Konkurenzkampf ist aktuell schon sehr produktiv, was die Punkte angeht.... das sollten wir für die nächste Zeit beibehalten und uns so weiter nach oben pushen!

Wobei ein Zusammenschluss der drei größten Teams in Dtl. sicherlich auch ein klasse Statement an die Welt das draußen wäre und den Teamgeist und die überteamliche Zusammenarbeit in Dtl., sei es durch hilfreiche Tips oder gemeinsame Sessions, sehr unterstreichen würde.

freeocen sind ja kommenden Jahr auch wieder dabei, wenn deren Botsperre abläuft... vielleicht kommt dann noch ein starker Konkurent dazu, wir werden sehen.

Was man vielleicht mal diskutieren könnte, wäre eine engere Zusammenarbeit beider Teams. Auch wenn wir aktuell direkte (!) Konkurenten sind, sollte man doch sehen, dass man sich im Sinne des Overclocking weiter entwickelt, weiteres KnowHow sammelt und neue Kontakte knüpft. Sicher würde sich hier auch eine Kommunikation mit den Hardwareherstellern erleichtern.

Den Gedanke könnte man sicher mal weiter verfolgen. Wir werden kommendes Jahr im Januar wieder eine größere Session im süd-westlichen Raum von Dtl. starten. Vielleicht könnte man diese Veranstaltung dazu nutzen, um viele Mitglieder beider Teams mal unter einem Dach zu vereinen und so ergebnistechnisch, als auch in Sachen Zusammenarbeit und gegenseitigem Verständnis, weiter zu kommen 

In diesem Sinne... weiter so


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey loopy 

Ja eine Zusammenlegung wird kaum möglich sein aber der Gedanke, mehr zusammenzuarbeiten, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich persönlich hätte das gerne schön länger so gehabt. Als Annäherungsversuch hatte ich HWLuxx zu einer Benchsession eingeladen. Leider wurde das Thema von "oben" gelöscht. Mit der Begründung, dass PCGH Veranstaltungen bei PCGH bleiben sollten und man Angst habe dadurch Member an uns zu verlieren... (kein Member der für sein Team bencht wird es einfach so verlassen! Zu mal Extreme OCer keine normalen User sind die einfach mal so das Forum wechseln) 

Die Session wurde allerdings von mir alleine organisiert und PCGH hatte damit eigentlich nichts am Hut! Nur im Namen "PCGH-EOS" (ExtremeOverclocking Session) wurde PCGH erwähnt weil die Idee einfach hier entstand. Viel schlimmer war es für mich, dass das Thema von der Administration gelöscht wurde ohne mir in irgend einer Form bescheid zu geben. Erst nach dem ich 3 Mods angeschrieben hatte wurde mir der Grund genannt. Aus meiner Sicht als Mod einfach ein Fauxpas der so nicht passieren sollte.
Nach dieser Aktion war ich persönlich sehr verärgert. Wobei man natürlich zwischen Administration und den HWBot-Mitgliedern unterscheiden muss. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ihr das Thema bei euch nicht haben wolltet.

Naja aber wir wollen ja nach vorne schauen  Ich finde dein Posting hier echt gut! Ich hoffe wirklich, dass wir in Zukunft mehr zusammenarbeiten können und gemeinsam von unserem Wissen profitieren.

Eine gemeinsame Benchsession wäre ein sehr gutes Vorhaben. Ich persönlich würde sehr gerne kommen.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn die Redakteure bei hwluxx da mal nicht vorschnell gepostet haben....
Noch sinds nur 60Pkt Vorsprung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

Gesichert ist sicher was hoch gegriffen


----------



## Masterwana (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das wenn wir uns weiter mit den Luxxanern "prügeln" das sich beide Teams bald um Platz 8 streiten.


Zum Thema Teams zusammen legen:
Das es nichts wird ist klar aber gegen gemeinsame Sessions kann keiner was sagen.
Die Session hier :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/68116-benchsession-team-ldk-friends.html geht doch schon den richtigen Weg, in allen drei Foren gibts nen Thread.


Ach ja ich wär mal für ne Session weiter nördlich. 
Dann kann ich endlich mal kucken ob das mit Dice und LN2 auch was für mich ist.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass zumindest Dice was für dich ist. Ist einfach geil wenn man Taktraten erreicht die man sich vorher nicht vorstellen konnte. Probiers einfach mal!


----------



## Masterwana (4. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich auch.
Muss mal schauen wann hier in der Nähe mal wieder bencht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Kannst ja ein Video machen. Erst den CPU-Z mit 66Mhz zeigen, dann zeigen wir ihr übertaktet und dann am Ende den 167er.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich wohl erledigt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2009)

konnte nicht mehr bis morgen warten und hab schon mal den ersten Schwung hochgeladen. Sind *43* Submissions geworden.Passen gerade so auf eine Monitorseite  . Sollte so um die 60 Punkte werden, dann sollte es fast genau reichen für Platz 10 im der Teamwertung.


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Scores, D!str(+)yer. 

P.S.: Und von Lippo sind wir ja nichts anderes gewöhnt!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke, nach dem verkorksten Freitag Abend, war das echt ne Erleichterung


----------



## Masterwana (4. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




0,5 Punkte fehlen uns noch!


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, recht nicht ganz  da muss es doch 0,5 geben


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi hi, habe gerade was hochgeladen: ~0,6Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2009)

^^^habe auch noch 2 reingepackt


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2009)

sind schon vorbei die Teamseite sagt 7885,3 Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch an alle ....Platz 10  ​ 

​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle ....Platz 10  ​
> 
> ​




Jeah

 ​


----------



## Masterwana (4. Oktober 2009)

​


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

Einfach nur Top. Was hier in den letzten Tagen abgelaufen ist - einfach unglaublich.  Weiter so


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2009)

In meiner sig. steht es schon


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt auch schwarz auf weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2009)

3 Teams innerhalb eines Monats  Einfach genial 

Die nächsten 2 Teams sind auch nicht mehr weit weg


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Oktober 2009)

<------


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> <------




Sehr schön


----------



## Matti OC (5. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch

macht richtig Spass, euch zu zuschaun 

Ich hab auch einwenig nach gelegt, ist halt schwer in der Masters League

Matti OC: 52 submissions worth 244.5 points.


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

Wow, Geil , wir sind in der Top 10 


Luxxer lassen nicht locker, aber die hängen wir noch ab.


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2009)

wihha, sehr geil  Haben wir endlich die Top10 gesprengt  Jetzt schön das Tempo halten und mal etwas Distanz zu den Luxxern schaffen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

Luxx ist wieder 400pkt vorn, was isn da passiert :-O ?


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

Die werden vermutlich irgendwo einen Bencher abgeworben haben.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja diese HWluxx (er) es ist unglaublich , da hatten wir die schon überholt und nun das :-O Leute holt alles aus eurer HW raus 


Mfg Micha


----------



## onkel-bill (5. Oktober 2009)

Na na Micha. Achte mal bitte auf Deinen Ton...
Wenn man das "forum de lux" verfolgt hat, hatten die Jungs dort am WE eh größere Sachen vor.

______________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte hier niemand angreifen oder beleidigen 

Das war mehr ins lustige gezogen aber okay kann auch falsch aufgefasst werden.

Nun ja müssen wir echt ma sehen wo wir noch ordentlich Punkten können.


Mfg Micha


----------



## loopy83 (5. Oktober 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ja diese HWluxx (er)


grunz grunz 

Wir haben tatsächlich einen neuen Bencher namens Afrokalle. Wir haben schon lange ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu ihm, haben Ergebnisse verglichen, Sessions ausgewertet und Tip & Tricks ausgetauscht. Das ging schon lange vor dem direkten Konkurenzkampf los... da er aus einem Zweimannteam kommt, bin ich nun froh, dass er mit uns zusammen bencht und aus freien Stücken zu uns gewechselt hat. Es war mal im Gespräch, aber abwerben sieht anders aus 

Wenn ihr das Tempo haltet, seit ihr fix wieder ran, immerhin habt ihr nun auch schon die 7900er Marke geknackt... das macht mir schon wieder ein bißchen Angst... 

PS: Es lebe der Konkurenzkampf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntwbrh.jpg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

loopy83 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Tempo haltet, seit ihr fix wieder ran, immerhin habt ihr nun auch schon die 7900er Marke geknackt... das macht mir schon wieder ein bißchen Angst...



Gut gut, nicht ausruhen da vorn


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

@loopy83

Nicht schlecht geraten... 533 Punkte einfach so dazu, ist natürlich nicht schlecht.


Aus diesem Grund werden wir mal nen Gang zulegen.
Da ich weder Zeit noch das passende Mainboard habe, verschenke ich an einen Teamkollegen meine Sammlung ungebenchter Sockel 7 AMD-Prozessoren. Voraussetzung: Er muss sie fürs Team benchen!
Weiters habe ich einige alte AGP-Karten rumliegen. Auch hier gilt: Wer sie haben will muss sie gleich benchen.
Interessenten können mir gleich ne PM schicken. Versandkosten übernehme natürlich ich.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

loopy83 schrieb:


> PS: Es lebe der Konkurenzkampf
> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntwbrh.jpg


Wie geil
Wir haben doppelt so viele Subissions aber nicht halb so viele Punkte. 
Das muss man erst mal schaffen.

Aber Pure ist am geilsten. 4Pkt pro Submission. Benchen die jeden Tag mit LN2 oder was?


----------



## Berserker (5. Oktober 2009)

Denke,die benchen eher alle mit neueren Sachen,so dass man da mehr Punkte bekommt.Im Gegensatz zu,wenn man mit Sockel 370/A usw. bencht.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub das liegt aber auch daran ob man ein Ergebnis ändert oder neu übermittelt.
Eine Änderung wird nicht als neuer Score gerechnet.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl es ja schwieriger ist, mit neuen Sachen Punkte zu bekommen, solang man noch keine 300 HW Points hat.


----------



## Berserker (5. Oktober 2009)

Hä? Raff ich nicht. 

Du bekommst doch auch,wenn du keine 300 HW Punkte,Punkte. Es ist doch egal,wieviel Punkte du hast. Man bekommt ja mit neuer HW,oft noch Globale dazu.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber mit neuer HW Punkte zu bekommen ist schwieriger als mit alter, z.B. mit meinem Sys (PII 940 und GTX275) habe ich unter Luft @max OC gerade mal 0,2Pkt bekommen (HW Points). Um mit neuer HW groß Punkte einzufahren, muss man midestens mit Wasser, wenn nicht mit Dice/LN2 benchen.

Meine 25Pkt hab ich allesamt mit alter HW (Athlon 64 4800+, 9400GT, 6150Go etc.) geholt. Da bekommt man dann auch schon mal schneller 2 Pkt pro Score unter Luft.


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

> Denke,die benchen eher alle mit neueren Sachen,so dass man da mehr Punkte bekommt.Im Gegensatz zu,wenn man mit Sockel 370/A usw. bencht.


Ich denke nicht, dass alle nur neues Zeug benchen. Lippo, Schnitzer, theLamer,.... sind ne genaze Menge Leute die altes Zeug benchen. Lippo hat alleine 800 Punkte mit "dem alten Zeug" gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2009)

Das war auf das Team PURE bezogen 

Ich habe heute mein ASUS Commando bekommen  Werde bald CPU-Z in Angriff nehmen. Muss es vorher aber noch vModden.


----------



## loopy83 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du es ernst meinst mit dem Commando, such mal in der AF nach Commando OVP Mod, geht auch fürs P5B.... hab ich gemacht und hilft bei Spannungen über 1,93-2V... vielleicht hilft es ja unter SS oder sowas


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

@Roman
Wär nett wenn du mir dann auch den Link schickst. Meines kommt diese Woche. Und der erste Cedar Mill liegt auch schon zuhause.


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Alriin

Kauf dir den K102 von Conrad. Ist ein 2 Kanal-Thermomether

+ 2 Fühler für 5 € und fertig.


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, House.

Ist es egal welche Fühler? Oder gibt es da Unterschiede?


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

Suche dir die richtigen gerade aus, sind ne Menge vorhanden...

kommt gleich


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2009)

loopy83 schrieb:


> Wenn du es ernst meinst mit dem Commando, such mal in der AF nach Commando OVP Mod, geht auch fürs P5B.... hab ich gemacht und hilft bei Spannungen über 1,93-2V... vielleicht hilft es ja unter SS oder sowas



Danke für den Tip  VCore Mod habe ich auch schon gefunden und werde ich bald Löten.


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

sorry für doppelpost

bitte löschen


----------



## Dr.House (5. Oktober 2009)

Artikel-Nr.: 100586 - 62                                                                             für die Fühler , brauchst am besten 2 Stück

Artikel-Nr.: 100312 - 62                                                 für den K102


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke House! 

Die AGP-Karten gehen an Speddy411. Er wird für uns ein paar Punkte und Pokale holen.
Sind noch die alten Sockel 7 AM-CPUs zu haben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf Donnerstag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz besonders auf Montag nächste Woche 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Na endlich die 400 Punkte geknackt - saß gestern bis 4 Uhr nachts um die letzten Punkte zusammenzukratzen.  Paar Backups hab ich auch gemacht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss mal wieder ne Kiste Dice ordern, da sind locker 40-50 Punkte noch drin...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Dr.House


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut House  Weiter so  Kannst ja noch Hardware Punkte sammeln um weiter hoch zu kommen


----------



## Dr.House (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke, bin dabei.

Ne kleine Graka liegt noch bei der Post für HW-Punkte...


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch House.


----------



## theLamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Von mir auch ^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Dr.House


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch House! 400, das is schon ne Menge Holz...!


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön, House! 


P.S.: Die Sockel 7 AMD-CPUs gehen an darkniz.


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Oktober 2009)

Läßt das OC-Potenial der Hardware mit der Zeit nach?
Im besonderen, wenn man sie ständig am Limit betreibt?

Ich habe mittlerweile arge Probleme meinen Q9550 auf 4,1 GHz zu kriegen.
Sämtliche OC-Profile in meinem Rampage funktionieren nicht mehr.
Er "springt erst bei Spannungen an".... 1,4V haben früher für 4,2GHz gereicht.
1,425V will er nun schon bei 4,0GHz haben...
_____________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja das habe ich bei meinem E8600 auch feststellen müssen. Von 6100MHz auf ~5900MHz geschrumpft. Durch zig ExtremeOC Sessions und Spannungen um die 1,9V.

Kann also durchaus sein.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2009)

^^zeit zum verkaufen 

Wenn die Cores mehr Spannung brauchen sind sie am abbauen 

Für Standardtakt noch vollkommen OK ...aber für extreme OC


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Na endlich die 400 Punkte geknackt



Glückwunsch House.

Hab heute meinerseits auch schon die 900 Punktemarke geknackt, aber jetzt wird es langsam schwer, weil die Munition ausgeht


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2009)

^^Glückwunsch an euch beide 

@Lippokratis 
Bei 1000 machen wir dann ein Fass auf.  

Oder bekommst du dann einen Sonderbericht in der nächsten Print ?


----------



## onkel-bill (6. Oktober 2009)

Na dann muß er wirklich nur noch zum Gaming herhalten...

@ Lippo:

Du begegnest mir in so vielen Listen beim HWBot...
Glückwunsch zu Deinen 900!!! 

Edit:
Hab ich gerade über EBAY gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/AMD-Phenom-II-X4...s?hash=item4a9b2a5f4a&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
_____________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (7. Oktober 2009)

> Hab heute meinerseits auch schon die 900 Punktemarke geknackt, aber jetzt wird es langsam schwer, weil die Munition ausgeht





> Du begegnest mir in so vielen Listen beim HWBot...



Du hast meinen Athlon Thunderbird 1000 überholt. Ich hoffe Du weißt, dass das ein Nachspiel hat. 

P.S.: Ich versteh noch immer nicht wie Du in wPrime so schnell sein konntest. 2-2-2-11 kann es nicht sein.  Anderes BS?


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Oktober 2009)

> Du hast meinen Athlon Thunderbird 1000 überholt. Ich hoffe Du weißt, dass das ein Nachspiel hat.


 ja gegen deine Single Stage hab ich einfach keine Chance 



> P.S.: Ich versteh noch immer nicht wie Du in wPrime so schnell sein konntest. 2-2-2-11 kann es nicht sein.  Anderes BS?


 ist ganz normal Windows XP, wobei ja eigenlich Vista schneller sein soll, aber mit mehr Takt bekommst du mich da schon eingefangen


----------



## Alriin (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, aber bei wPrime ist mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen, dass ich etwas langsamer bin als andere. Irgendwas hat es da.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe feststellen dürfen das wPrime unter XP generell(bei mir) schneller ist als unter Vista 

Was einige da an Takt brauchen, putze ich bei weniger u. ohne Optimierungen weg


----------



## onkel-bill (7. Oktober 2009)

Zumindest die "alten" (~1GHz) lieferten bei mir unter Server 2008 das beste wPrime Ergebnis.
________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill

P.S.: die 370er gehen lange nicht so gut wie die Slot1. Hab mir da mehr versprochen...


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Man ist das toll, nun ist meine Neue doch einen Tag früher da  wie bringe das bloß jetzt der anderen bei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Na, was könnte das für eine Karte sein?)


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn die Karte so Retail verkauft wird und der Kühler nicht nachträglich montiert wurde, könnte es eine KFA² GTX275OC sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Arr, woran erkannt?


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir die Karte auch zu holen, weil man die Spannung da ändern kann.
Nachdem ich dann aber gelesen hab, dass die VRM's schon bei Standart Spannung fast abrauchen, hab ichs dann gelassen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Arr, woran erkannt?




Weil eigentlich nur KFA die karte direkt mit dem Accelero anbietet


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, es war Zotac, die ebenfalls eine Version mit Accelero angekündigt hat. Aber ob die Karte je erschienen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, naja geht so mit der Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

naja, Shader und Core takt sind da schon mal eine ganze Kante höher als ich mit meiner Zotac komme. Bei mir ist bei 715/1470 Schluss.

Hast du schon die Spannung erhöht?
Und wie sehen die Temps der VRM's aus?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Nö, Spannung liegt unter last bei 1,175V und im Idle bei 1,05V.
Die VRM's sehen keine 70°C, also nicht beim Benchen (max. ca. 65°C).
3D Mark 06 ist gerade mit 775/1758/1300 durchgelaufen, aber Aquarmark wollte die Taktraten nicht mehr (eigtl. ist es ja andersrum).

Naja, Platz 7(im 06'er) ruft nach mir bei den einzelnen GTX 275'er


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

BÖÖÖHH
Dann lässt die Karte sich ja mal mega geil takten.
1,17 sind auch bei mir Standartspannung.
Gib mal ein bisschen mehr Spannung, dann wird das auch mit dem Aquamark noch was.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Ämm, ich finde die Karte nen bisschen pervers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ämm, ich finde die Karte nen bisschen pervers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nette karte

diesmal mit spannungerhöhung? hast du am3 unter win vista oder xp am laufen gehabt?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne, oben der Vantage ist ohne Spannungserhöhung (werde es auch erstmal dabei belassen) 

AM3 lief unter XP, wieso?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte mal das problem, dass je nach OS die Karte sich unterschiedlich takten ließ. zum teil hängt das auch vom treiber ab.

im normalfall solltest du immer mehr takt in am3 als z.B in vantage haben^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ämm, ich finde die Karte nen bisschen pervers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krass , wie gut die Karte geht 

Vor allem GPU und Shader sind ja der Wahnsinn , da kommen andere nur mit Dice/LN2 hin. 

Wo hast du die her ??? Ich will auch  am besten 3 davon.

Ist da auch Software bei zum anheben der Spannungen oder wie ?

Dann hol mal ordentlich Punkte damit.

@Eiswolf93

Also ich hab die besten OC Ergebnisse immer mit einem 32 Bit BS gemacht , unter 64 Bit gibt es eher Fehler wobei das auch am Treiber liegt.

Mfg Micha


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Software sollte dabei sein.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, schau mal hier rein: [Sammelthread] GTX 275 OC-Thread + Liste - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Okay vielen Dank für den Link.

Da muss ich mir wirklich mal eine von besorgen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

So,Hampti hat HW-Luxx verlassen um dem neu gegründeten HWbot-Team von overclockers.at
beizutreten.
Dadurch hat Luxx sich uns wieder bis auf ca 350 Punkte angenähert.


----------



## Alriin (8. Oktober 2009)

Er ist zum Overclocking Team Austria. Das gibt es schon lange.

.......................dürfte aber neugegründet worden sein, oder besser gesagt reanimiert.


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sollte ich den hier melden:

hwbot.org - DDC's CPU-Z score ???

Ist die falsche Kategorie: 
er hat nen Pentium 3-E 1GHz (FSB100) 
Pentium 3-E 1.0Ghz (100Mhz FSB)
bei den Pentium 3 EB 1GHz (FSB133)
Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine 

gelistet...

___________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (8. Oktober 2009)

Na klar. Wenn wer ganz offensichtlich wo falsch drin ist...


----------



## onkel-bill (8. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Na klar. Wenn wer ganz offensichtlich wo falsch drin ist...


 
Hmm...
er hat nur die CPU-Z Vali gemacht, die Benchmarks nicht.
Mir tut er da, wo er jetzt ist nicht weh. (kam nicht unter die TOP20).
Aber meinem Freund Lippo, dem würde durch eine "Versetzung" ein GOLD-Pokal entgehen...
Immerhin hat er ja den Fehler gemacht.
Aber der Fairness halber müßte man´s melden.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Oktober 2009)

die Pentium 3 1000-E Kategorie hatte ich erst von knapp einem Monat beantragt, darum könnten recht viele noch in der falschen 1000EB Kategorie sein. so lange die schlechtere Ergebnisse habe als ich bei dem E dann kannste den ruhig melden


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade entdeckt, dass Dr.House einen Geforce 8800GS Score aufgespielt hat. Das wird ja ein interessanter Vierkampf. House, Stephan, Oli & Ich. 

Meine laufen ohne VMod jedoch auf 760 stabil.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine macht 820-840(mit Mod) 
Bis ich einen passenden Unterbau dazu habe dauert es aber noch ein bisschen, dann kommen aber auch gleich 2 Karten


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meine von Nobbi gekauft und möchte die nicht mit einem Mod zerstören, also werd ich dir keine große Konkurrenz sein. Ich geb mich gerne mit einem Platz unter den Top 5 zufrieden.


----------



## Masterwana (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad gesehen das wir die 8000er-Marke überschritten haben?

​


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jop.
Nur noch 320Pkt. bis HWLuxx (mal wieder)
Hoffentlich bekommen die nicht wieder einen neuen Bencher wenn wir sie gerade eingeholt haben.
Wir sollten auch mal Bencher einkaufen


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär für mAlkAv... oder Turrican.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich wüßte einen 500 P. Mann ohne Team


----------



## johnnyGT (9. Oktober 2009)

Hol IHN!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Oktober 2009)

mAlkAv wohnt ja gleich um die Ecke, sagt mir was ich tun soll


----------



## Dr.House (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab meine 8800 GS seit paar Tagen und die bekommt definitiv die volle Ausrüstung an V-Mods und dazu nen Pot voller Dice 

Luxx wir kommen....


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich wüßte einen 500 P. Mann ohne Team


1. Hol ihn ins Team, sofort!
2. Wer ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> mAlkAv wohnt ja gleich um die Ecke, sagt mir was ich tun soll



Überrede ihn, dass er zu uns kommt. Sag ihm, dass die OCX Leute eigentlich uuur doof sind und ausserdem ja keine Deutschen. Und wir lieben ihn...


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> 1. Hol ihn ins Team, sofort!
> 2. Wer ist das eigentlich?


 
tja das prob ist wenn jemand schon 500 P. ohne Team gemacht hat dann hat es auch einen Grund warum er in keinem Team ist.

Zumal er auch sehr gute Kontakte zu Award hat .......wenn ich mal wieder die gelegenheit habe mit ihm persönlich zu reden kann ich mal nachhaken.

Obwohl ich befürchte das er sich in seiner Rolle als Einzelkämpfer sehr wohl fühlt.

wer das ist  ?....naja schaut in der Hardwaremasterrangliste wer ohne Team ist 

Aber mal was anderes ....einer eine Idee mit welchen Treiber ich bei denen SLI aktivieren kann ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sli available steht da ja aber bis jetzt habe ich keinen Treiber gefunden bei dem ich es aktivieren kann


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst Ice Angel


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

^^klar ...wen sonst


----------



## Dr.House (9. Oktober 2009)

@ True 


Sind die 9300 GS aufm i7 drauf ?   Wenn ja, erst ab Treiber 182.50 funzt SLI überhaupt auf X58, musste auch die Erfahrung machen.

Versuch mal neueren Treiber einfach.

Wir kriegen die Luxx auch ohne Leute zu uns ins Boot zu holen


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir leid euch enttäuschen zu müssen, aber ab dem nächsten Jahr habe ich schon andere Pläne.
Von daher könnte ich jetzt das Team wechseln aber wenn die Punkte nach ein paar Monaten weg sind ist wohl niemandem geholfen


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Falls du dich anders entscheiden solltest,du bist jederzeit willkommen.
Und das nicht nur wegen deiner Punkte.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Wir kriegen die Luxx auch ohne Leute zu uns ins Boot zu holen



Ja,ich hole auch gerade Luft.(und das nicht im wörtlichen Sinne)
Ich hab nur die nächsten zwei Wochen keine Zeit.
Dafür bin ich schon die Karten am vorbereiten und hab meinen Pot und meine Boardiso nochmal nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

Was hast Du denn vor, mAlkAv?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Versuch mal neueren Treiber einfach.
> Wir kriegen die Luxx auch ohne Leute zu uns ins Boot zu holen


 
Bin dabei ...ich habe jetzt ältere und neuere Treiber getestet...einzigster Unterschied bis jetzt....beim 190.62 kann ich kein physik X aktivieren ....bei den anderen (182.50,181.22,182,08) schon.

Mit dem 175.19,178.13 stürzt der Rechner ab sobald beide drin sind.

Das ganze auf ein 775 (P5n-d)

Jetzt teste ich mal die aktuellsten habe aber keine große Hoffnung mehr 

Egal....dann warte ich aufs neue Board und teste dann nochmal auf 1366.....und dann mit einem potenten Core 

Und die Leute von Luxx bekommen wir ganz bestimmt.....freue mich schon aufs neue Board


----------



## Dr.House (9. Oktober 2009)

Flash mal das gleiche Bios auf beide Karten True, das hat bei meinen 8800 GTS 320 geholfen, vorher stand auch nur : available ,aber inaktiv.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

^^Ich weiß....habe damals doch mitgelesen 

das sind identische Karten ....beide Colorful (nagelneu)


----------



## Matti OC (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mal was anderes hwbot.org - 'USA has most global points, Russia most hardware points' , Germany ist immer nur zweiter.
lg Matti OC


----------



## Raberduck (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ihr habt jetzt 10 Punkte mehr 

Von meiner Seite aus wird es dieses jahr bestimmt nicht mehr werden 

Gruß Raberduck


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

So ...ich gratuliere hier mal Blechdesigner zum *Hardwaremaster.*

*Super Leistung *


----------



## Alriin (11. Oktober 2009)

Super Leistung, Blechdesigner! 

Du bist für mich der Leuchtturm der mir zeigt, dass man kein verdammtes Classified braucht um Global Points zu machen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Blechdesigner!

So hab mir gerade Windows 7 Home Preimium als 64Bit bestellt.
Die Ultimate Features brauch ich nicht, da kann ich auch 70€ sparen.


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch, Blechdesigner  Weiter so


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwusch Blechdesigner!

Das wird nun auch mein nächstes Ziel sein. Zum Glück fehlen ja nur noch 100 Punkte

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey, 

*Danke* meine lieben Team-Kollegen.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Von mir auch die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorgratulanten da mal und und sage auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch und


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir: Glückwunsch.

Jetzt haben wir schon 7 Hardware Master in unserem Team - sind halt echt Verrückte


----------



## Alriin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin nicht verrückt. Ich bin Krank!


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

So muss das auch sein  Hardware Points halten sich auch ewig


----------



## Alriin (11. Oktober 2009)

Das meinst Du nicht wirklich ernst! Wenn ich nicht immer wieder nachlege kommen Leute wie Lippo und schnappen mir meine Goldenen weg.  Und einer wie Turrican hat sowieso nen mörder Verschleiss... der muss fast jeden Tag benchen um sich da oben zu halten.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> So muss das auch sein  Hardware Points halten sich auch ewig


 
Schön wers! Ich habe fast nur Hardwarepoints und damit gehts auch rauf und runter. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu den Glob-Points halten die sich besser


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht verrückt. Ich bin Krank!


 

hmm..... das ist noch der harmloseste Ausdruck den meine Feau für mich benutzt 

Ganz hilfreich ist es wenn man seine Points auf recht viel Hardware verteilt hat. 
Das was ich in einer Kategorie verliere bekomme ich bei einer anderen dazu.So hält es sich bei mir immer ziemlich in der Waage.

Aber Global Points schwinden nun mal


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2009)

@True

Naja unser Hobby ist halt etwas anders, aber wer will schon normal sein?


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Och, wenn man die richtige HW bencht ändert sich da so schnell nix.
Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen wegen Klausuren & co. nix tun können und sage und schreibe 0,1Pkt verloren.
Hält sich also in Grenzen.

EDIT: nur noch 120Pkt bis hwLuxx. Wir holen auf!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

^^sry wenn ich deine Freude einbremsen muß......220


----------



## Alriin (11. Oktober 2009)

ach, wegen 100 Punkten werden wir uns jetzt nicht ins Hemd machen, True.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Oktober 2009)

vor einer Wochen waren es noch über 400 Punkte und jetzt sind es schon nur noch 220. Gegen unsere Punkteflut kann HWLuxx nicht mehr lange ankämpfen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2009)

^^210 

Jepp wir kommen verflucht schnell näher.....und ich habe noch nicht mal meinen i7 am laufen


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Entweder ich muss mich Fragen wie seit 5 Jahren die 1 in Mathe aufs Zeugnis kommt oder da hat sich gestern noch was geändert

Naja, 100 Punkte mehr schaffen wir auch noch.


----------



## McZonk (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab so das Gefühl, dass sich die Luxxer schonwieder warm anziehen müssen. Mal sehen wie lange das mit Leute anwerben noch klappt, bevor unsere Dampfwalze kommt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hab so das Gefühl, dass sich die Luxxer schonwieder warm anziehen müssen. Mal sehen wie lange das mit Leute anwerben noch klappt, bevor unsere Dampfwalze kommt




Ohja, diese Woche ist wieder neue Hardware incoming 

P.S. gratz zu 4k


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ohja, diese Woche ist wieder neue Hardware incoming
> 
> P.S. gratz zu 4k




Du sagst es  Diese Woche wird eine feine Woche werden 


@Blechdesigner : Glückwünsche auch von mir  , hast wirklich gute Score´s geholt 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben jetzt ein Hintergrundbild. TrueMonkey's Vorschlag hat gewonnen, ich warte nur noch darauf, dass True ihn noch mal in verschiedenen Auflösungen ohne Schrift hochläd.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Oktober 2009)

Es wird auch Zeit, dass wir die Luxxaner hinter uns lassen und weiter nach vorne stürmen!
PURE will ja auchnoch gestürtzt werden

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Kondenswasser aufm Wasserkühler...


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Darum würd ich nie ne Wasserkühlung nehmen.

P.S.: Weiß jemand wo man den richtigen Clock Generator für SetFSB findet? Oder stellt sich da eh der Richtige ein? Keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Intel Mist.
P.P.S.: Ausserdem such ich ein Tool das etwas mehr Infos anzeigt als CPU-Z. Ich find da z.B. nirgends den Uncore Takt. Und ein Tool auf dem man Spannungen/Temps ablesen kann wäre auch cool.


----------



## onkel-bill (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab das ganze jetzt hübsch eingepackt...

Für welches Board? (Welcher Taktgeber? ICS9LPRS139AKLF müsste EVGA X58 sein)

E-LEET von Evga zeigts doch nicht, sorry
_______________________


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Asus P6T WS Professional.


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2009)

Achso ich dachte du hättest das Classified :S Na dann stimmen die Angaben von mir auch nicht die ich dir per PN geschickt habe.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Oktober 2009)

@Alriin

du kannst ja mal Everest Ulti versuchen!


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte du hättest das Classified :S Na dann stimmen die Angaben von mir auch nicht die ich dir per PN geschickt habe.



Nächste Board schrott!


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Classified hab ich heute zurückgebracht. Und dabei kam es fast zu Handgreiflichkeiten. Auf jeden Fall wurde ich Ausfallend und sehr laut!  Erst als der Geschäftsführer kam und sich bemühte die Sache zu klären war die Situation beruhigt. Da sich herausstellte, dass das Classified schon geöffnet war bevor sie es verkauften (_von wem auch immer_) hab ich es zurückgeben können. Hab mir stattdessen das Asus P6T WS Professional genommen. Das Board soll recht gut sein und die zwei PCIe x16 Steckplätze reichen mir. Hätte mir aber auf jeden Fall ein Board der P6T Serie von Asus genommen. Asus ist einfach . Hatte schon beim Auspacken so ein gutes Gefühl... und im BIOS blickt man sich gleich durch... obwohl mir natürlich einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten als AMD-Fan unbekannt sind.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Seite von SetFSB gibt es für alle unterstützten Boards die passenden Taktgeber . Man muss eben suchen und den richtigen finden.

Classified braucht kein SetFSB - da geht alles über Evga ELEET Tool, auch die Spannungen.

Man braucht nix mehr als CPU-Z , GPU-Z und Core Temp für Intel 

Der Uncore Takt bei i7 steht bei CPU-Z beim Speicher

Unten rot markiert .    Wegen Spannungen, da hat Asus auch eigene Tool die das anzeigen unter Windows.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Aaaaaaahhh. thx, Atanas.



> Nächste Board schrott!


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube das müsste der Taktgeber sein, direkt über dem PCIe Slot , neben dem Kristall 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Guck mal auf der Mainboard Seite von CPU-Z
Da steht zumindest so eine kryptische Bezeichnung.
Wenn es die auch bei SetFSB gibt, wirds der wohl sein.


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist er... und genau die Bezeichnung ist auch im SetFSB zu finden... nur der letzte Buchstabe fehlt. Somit liest er schon mal einen FSB-Wert falsch aus. Egal. Ich übertakte eh lieber über BIOS. Kleines nachregeln kann ich mit Asus TurboV auch machen. Danke auf jeden Fall, Jungs.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Dann viel Glück

Was mich bei meinem Crosshair extrem nervt, ist, dass Asus zwar OC Tools beigelegt hat, aber der Rechner, jedes mal wenn ich den ref. Takt verändere neu startet und dann der Wert beim Neustart ins BIOS geschrieben wird.

Ist wohl für Leute gedacht, die sich nicht trauen ins BIOS zu gehen.
Und da nTune unter Vista/7 nicht läuft hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Takt unter Windows zu ändern-.-


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

Asus ist ne super Firma. Die Boards sind genial. Aber deren Tools sind ein Schmarrn. Die Webseite übrigens auch... wie in guten alten 56k-Modem Zeiten ladet man da oft runter.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich auch schon bemerkt.
Das Board ist Spitzenklasse, auch wenn es etwas übervolted.
Und die Website....
Allerdings verkürzen sich die Seitenladezeiten mit dem IE gewaltig im Gegensatz zu FF..
Alles Microsoft optimiert.

Sooo das ist jetzt mein letzter Post für den Rest der Woche, jetzt muss ich mal aufpassen das sich meine Messdiener auf der Ferienfahrt auch benehmen.
Bis Dann


----------



## Alriin (13. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hatte ich grad nen Bluescreen als ich den Benchmark von SiSoftSandra mit dem Xeon starten wollte. Was soll das denn?


----------



## Dr.House (13. Oktober 2009)

Zuwenig Saft irgendwo wahrscheinlich, oder zu hoch getaktet /Ram/CPU/Uncore....

SetFSB muss aber funzen.... damit man den BCLK unter Wuindows hochziehen kann .... ansonsten bootet kaum ein Board mit BCLK 235.

Ich mach mich schlau wegen SetFSB ...


----------



## Alriin (13. Oktober 2009)

Prime95 läuft über 2h stabil durch, SuperPi läuft, 3DMarks laufen, nur SiSoftSandra... der Benchmark der normalerweise geht wenn nichts mehr geht, gerade der verursacht nen Bluescreen?!?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Oktober 2009)

Zufällig SiSoftSandra 2004? Wenn ja lass es sein, da kann dein Sys sonstwie stabil laufen, es kommt einfach nicht mit dem Prozi klar.


----------



## Alriin (13. Oktober 2009)

Ok, erklärt einiges. Danke! 

SMT oder irgend was anderes deaktivieren bringt auch nix? Schon alles getestet?


----------



## Dr.House (13. Oktober 2009)

SMT deaktivieren bringt bei manchen CPU´s mehr stabilität bei hohem BCLK, aber nicht bei jedem. Bei meinem i920 bringt das gar nix.

Testen ,testen,testen...

Hab bei AF-Forum gefragt wegen SetFSB, sollte sich bald jemand melden.

Ansonsten versuch mal alle Taktgeber die für X58-Boards sind, manchmal sind die identisch.


----------



## Dr.House (13. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost, ist aber wichtig.

@ Alriin

Taktgeber für das P6T WS Pro musste *918BKL* am Ende haben, laut AF Forum.

Müsste : *ICS9LPRS918BKL  sein.
*


----------



## Alriin (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke Atanas!

@Blechdesigner.
Ist nur schade, dass ich dadurch unseren SiSoftSandra-Rang nicht ausbauen kann.
Oder verwendet ihr mit dem i7 eine andere Version die ähnlich gute Scores bringt?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2009)

So nachdem mein Kumpel Alrin soviel Pech mit EVGA hatte und ich keine Lust zum warten mehr habe wird das jetzt mein Board

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer

Bin gespannt drauf wie das geht.......der BCLK sollte ja nicht das prob für mich sein 
Und einer muß das ja testen ....ist ja schier langweilig wenn alle das selbe haben


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

^^Hey das wollte ich dir Gestern erst auch schon vorschlagen, wurde dann aber leider vom Rechner gezert 

Aber HIER kostet das auch gleich ne Mark weniger.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2009)

^^und das läßt du zu ? 

ja ich habe heute lang überlegt (2 minuten ) und dann den Entschluß gefasst bei ASUS zu bleiben .....bin ja zufrieden mit den Boards.

Und das 4Way ist bis jetzt nicht aufzutreiben ...von daher wars nicht wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung.

Jetzt noch ein passendes NT und der Spass kann beginnen (BQ wirds wohl)

Edit:Ich kauf es nicht bei Alternate ....aber mein Kumpel hat keinen Online Handel und somit keinen Link dazu


----------



## Matti OC (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi, kann sein das Asus gut ist , aber ich bin zufrieden mit dem Evga X58 SLI Classified 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2009)

Jepp das ist ja unbestritten ....aber Zeit herauszufinden wie gut das ASUS ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

Der mögliche betrieb von 4*5870'er auf dem Board sollte auch nicht zu Verachten sein


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2009)

Hihi oder 4x 4770,4870,4890,4850.....usw mal schauen womit ich anfange

4870 mit 512 hat schon einen Preis unter 80 .........ek 72€


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

^^Genau mit denen geht das natürlich auch


----------



## Matti OC (14. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Der mögliche betrieb von 4*5870'er auf dem Board sollte auch nicht zu Verachten sein


Hi,
wer weiß ob das nicht auch bei anderen was Mainbrods geht, zB was beim Asus RP geht: man achte auf der NB  

hwbot.org - [hwbot] result detail.

na ok, das RP hat leider nur 2 x PCIe  aber die Power passt schon 

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

So,ich hab gestern meine 1950pro nochmal auf das HP45 gesteckt.
ich hatte ja schon im Frühjahr,als ich eigentlich das erste mal mit Dice benchen wollte,das Problem daß die Karte nur auf PCIEx1 lief.
Ich hab die ganze Nacht rumgemacht,aber ohne Ergebnis
Damals dachte ich das liegt am verrödelten BS,aber gestern wieder das gleiche Problem.  
Stelle ich die 9 Jumper um auf Crossfire läuft sie wenigsten auf 8x,aber keine Chance auf 16x.
Alle anderen Karten laufen einwandfrei.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

@True Monkey

Ist doch echt Krank^^


----------



## Jogibär (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,  bin neu im Team und habe ein paar Benchmark-Ergebnisse hochgeladen und hoffe, daß wir den Abstand zu Hardwareluxx schnell verringern können!   Euch allen gutes Gelingen beim Benchen.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen in Forum und im Team! Post doch mal deine Ergebnisse.


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey  Willkommen im Team!

Hast ja schon viele Punkte für die kurze Zeit


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch noch nicht lange dabei aber.....Willkommen im Team 

Was hast du den für Scores gemacht ? Finde dich gar nicht beim Team...


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

Guckst du hier: hwbot Jogibaer profile


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

Puh...Der bringt ja gleich ein Haufen Punkte mit...Nicht schlecht


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

Super! Einen guten Mann haben wir uns da geangelt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen im Team Jogibär 

OT
(Warum haben wir eigentlich keinen winkenden smiley ?)


----------



## Jogibär (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße von Euch.  Sagt mal, ich habe im Forum und in der PCGH-Print Ausgabe gelesen, daß eine SSD im PCMark 05 einen enormen Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber einer normalen HDD hat. Nutzt es auch etwas, wenn ich für meine betagten CPU's 4200+ (Manchester) und 4800+(Toledo) die HDD gegen eine SSD austausche und auch die 7950 GX2 gegen die 2x 8800 GTS 512MB austausche?  Beim 4800+ habe ich ja gerade mal 5732 Punkte im PCMark 05. Wieviel Punkte mehr sind denn da so drin?


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

Das doppelte sollte drin sein  PCMark bewertet hauptsächlich die Festplatte. Und die SSDs sind enorm schneller.


----------



## Jogibär (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja Wahnsinn, hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß so viel Punkte drin sind. Ich wollte mir bei Alternate die von PCGH empfohlene Super Talent Ultradrive zulegen, aber da gab es ja eine Preisexplosion und hier in Berlin bei kmshop gibt es die auch nicht mehr. Kaufen sich denn so viele jetzt die SSD oder wollen die Hersteller jetzt vor Weihnachten richtg Kasse machen?  Die Corsair P128 gibt es noch in Berlin, aber kostet jetzt 320 €, soll ich noch warten oder zuschlagen oder gibt es andere schnelle SSD?


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also wenns nicht eilt würde ich bis nach Weihnachten warten....


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch noch abwarten bis die Preise sich wieder etwas normalisieren. Sind in den letzten Wochen wirklich stark angestiegen.


----------



## Jogibär (15. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, werd mal sehen, wie sich die Preise so entwickeln.  So, mein Frauchen ruft, ich soll nicht immer vor dem PC hängen. Also viel Paß Euch noch.  Grüße aus dem kalten, regnerischen Berlin.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2009)

Der Vorspung von HWluxx wird immer kleiner Jungs. 

Ma sehen was am Wochenende noch so an Punkten drin ist 


Ordentlich Gas geben . 

@Jogibär

Herzlich Willkommen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen an Jogibär.

Happy benching!

So, ich hab jetzt 2x hintereinander wPrime1024 aufm P3 667 laufen lassen.
Und jedesmal, wenn ich nen Screenshot machen will, startet die Kiste neu... 5h umsonst! 
Die CPU fliegt jetzt raus, da ich bei pifast, super pi 1m und wPrime 32m sowieso keine Points kriege... 

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt 2x hintereinander wPrime1024 aufm P3 667 laufen lassen.
> Und jedesmal, wenn ich nen Screenshot machen will, startet die Kiste neu... 5h umsonst!




Das ist sehr ärgerlich , da wollte dich deine Cpu wohl quälen 

Ich werde heute Abend mal gucken was mein neuer 950 so hergibt.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

@onkel-bill

Das hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings bei meinem Phenom II X4 955.
Alternativ kannst Du schon mal CPU-Z mit CPU und Ram-Reiter öffnen und dann ein Foto machen.


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2009)

Auch meinerseits ein herzliches Willkommen an Jogibär 

Ha, von wegen ein paar Punkte, 50 Points ist schon sehr viel, hatte, als du es gesagt hattest, so mit 10P gerechnet  - Also sehr schöne Leistung 

Weiter so!


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Oktober 2009)

Die 50 Pkt holen wir auch noch! Wenn erstmal meine 2x 7950 GX2 und die 2x 3870X2 da sind versuche ich auch wieder ordentlich was zu reißen!
Brauche dann nurnoch Zeit für ne Session und ein SLI-Board für meinen X4 955BE! 

Was haltet ihr von dem Board? Link

MFG


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mit dem Phenom benchen willst, dann nimm dir das Asus Crosshair II Formula.
Falls dein Phenom mit 1,55V auch auskommt, dann reicht auch das Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI.


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt hier ca. 20 Grakas, 10 Cpus und viel zu viel RAM liegen...

Ich denke für die nächsten Tage bin ich beschäftigt


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Haste auch mehrere Boards rumliegen?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Phenom benchen willst, dann nimm dir das Asus Crosshair II Formula.
> Falls dein Phenom mit 1,55V auch auskommt, dann reicht auch das Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI.


 
Das Crosshair hat aber nur 16+8+8 Lanes und bei dem anderen sind 1,55V etwas wenig!
Was spricht den gegen meins?


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Für die AGP Karten heb ich ein Asus und ein Gigabyte...Für die PCI bzw. PCI-E habe ich ein 939er Asus...


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ohne mich jetzt genauer informiert zu haben scheinen mir der 20 Pol Stecker MB und der 4 Pol CPU für einen Phenom und möglicherweise Triple SLI doch ein bisschen wenig.

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 750a SLI mehr Lanes hat als ein 780a SLI.

Ich bin mit meinem Crosshair vollends zufrieden und empfehle es hiermit weiter
Bei normalen SLI sollte es auch 2*16 stellen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Für die AGP Karten heb ich ein Asus und ein Gigabyte...Für die PCI bzw. PCI-E habe ich ein 939er Asus...



Achso, okay. Ich dachte, du hast brandneue Sachen rumliegen, aber dann scheint das ja "ältere" Hardware zu sein, mit der du benchst. Alles klar.


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jap alles nur alter Kram... 

Pentium 3,2,1

Geforce4, Rage usw....


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Ah, okay.


Kann es sein, dass meine 4890 bei 'nem Core-Takt von 910 bereits abschmiert? (Far Cry 2)
Das sind gerade mal 60 MHz mehr!? -.-
Damit kann man ja mal gar nichts erreichen..


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Denke das sie am Limit arbeitet...Ist bei meiner 4870 dasselbe...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Und ich Ober-Guru habe es natürlich fertiggebracht, ein non-Standard-Modell zu kaufen, auf dem man leider nicht die Spannung mithilfe von Plug-ins oder Ähnlichem ändern könnte. Arg, ich könnt..


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Das würde dir aber auch nicht viel helfen, da die Wandler schon stark am Limit arbeiten...Außer würdest du unter Luft mit Mainstream HW wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel reißen...

Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne von anderem belehren


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin gerade dabei Lippokratis ein Platz weiter nach unten zu schieben mit dem Pentium 3 1.1Ghz


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2009)

das gibt Rache


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sind nur 2 Ergebnisse...Ich habe leider nur schlechten 100er Ram mit schleschten Latenzen...Naja mal sehen 

Was hast du denn für RAM benutzt das du bei weniger Takt einen viel schnelleren RUN hinbekommst ?


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Das würde dir aber auch nicht viel helfen, da die Wandler schon stark am Limit arbeiten...Außer würdest du unter Luft mit Mainstream HW wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel reißen...
> 
> Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne von anderem belehren



Naja, 'n bissel könnte man wahrscheinlich noch rauskitzeln, und Punkte kann man damit durchaus noch holen, z.B. sollten mir meinen Überlegungen zufolge - wenn denn alles gut klappt - einige Punkte in 3DMarks möglich sein.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Sind nur 2 Ergebnisse...Ich habe leider nur schlechten 100er Ram mit schleschten Latenzen...Naja mal sehen
> 
> Was hast du denn für RAM benutzt das du bei weniger Takt einen viel schnelleren RUN hinbekommst ?
> 
> ...



Als RAM hab ich Kingston PC133 CL2  und welchen Benchmark meinste denn.


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Speziell jetzt SuperPi 1m...

Wird wohl der Ram sein..Ich habe 100er mit 3er Latenzen...


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2009)

dann kauf dir doch mal bei ebay für schmale Kasse einen PC133 CL2 Riegel am besten mit Infineon Chips


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

gute Idee...Werde ich mal machen...


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

und mach den RUn mit einem einzelnen Riegel (128MB).


----------



## speddy411 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nur einem Riegel ?

Eigentlich kriege ich mit 256mb immer besser RUNs als nur mit 128mb


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit 2x 128? Bist Dir sicher? Oder 1x 256?


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2009)

Das mit 1 oder 2 Riegel ist vom Board abhängig und eigentlich nur bei SuperPi 1M wichtig. Die anderen Benches verlangen nach RAM. Wenn du ein Board hast, wo du alle RAM Timing einstellen kannst ist die Anzahl relativ egal.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bringt die 4890 sogar nur 892/1109 unter der Vorraussetzung 3DMark-stable. In welche Mülltonne kommen Grafikkarten? -.-


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Asus TUSL2-C....

Der Pinmod funktioniert nicht und wenn ich die Spannung im Bios einstelle komme ich nicht über 1.8...egal bei welcher CPU....Hat jemand eine Idee ??


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie hast Du den Pin MOD gemacht? An der CPU, oder am Board? Stepping beachtet?
Ich hab kleine Brücken in den Sockel gelegt, bei mir funzt es einwandfrei...


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> dann kauf dir doch mal bei ebay für schmale Kasse einen PC133 CL2 Riegel am besten mit Infineon Chips



Ich hab eine ganze Schachtel alten SDRAM hier rumliegen. Ich werde die mal alle durchsehen und euch dann sagen was ich so hab. Vielleicht sind ja ein paar Gute dabei.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe kleine Brücken in den Sockel gelegt...Die aktuelle CPU hat das Stepping cc0 und ich habe alle möglichen Spannungen ausprobiert aber ich komme nur soweit das der Post Screen durchöüft und dann nachdem alles erkannt wurde der PC hängt...alles unter bzw. bis 1.8V funtkioniert


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Oktober 2009)

Hmm also beim C0 Stepping bietet mir mein CUSL2-C Spannungen von 1,7 bis 1,95 Volt im 0,05V Schritten an, wenn ich den Volt-MOD nicht drauf habe. Sowie ich aber die Brücken in den Sockel lege hat sich das Menü verändert: jetzt gehts bei 2,05V los, bis hoch zu 2,4V. 
Ich kann mit Volt-MOD gar keine Spannungen unter 2,05V auswählen...


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt auswählen kann ich zwar bis 2.05V aber stabil läuft es eben nur bis 1.8V.

Alles über 1.8 bootet zwar aber bleibt kurz vor XP-Screen hängen, bzw. zeigt mir ewig lang den blinkenden "_".

Wenn ich den Pinmod installiere, fängt die Auswahl im Bios genau bei der Spannung an die auch der Pinmod bezwecken sollte...Wenn ich also einen Pinmod für 1.9V installiere zeigt mir das Bios als kleinsten Wert 1.9V aber bootet ebenfalls nicht komplett stabil.


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi@all,
in Sachen hwbot bin ich noch ein ziemlicher Neuling deshalb brauche ich mal kurz euren Rat und zwar müsste ich hierfür im Vergleich mit den andere 8800 GTX ein paar Punkte bekommen. Nun wird aber bei GPU und CPU "unkwown,...." angezeigt. Deshlab werde ich im direkten Verlgeich auch nicht aufgelistett was auch keine Punkte bringt. (oder?) Daten vorm Hochladen gab ich alle an.
An was kann das liegen?

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die Anfangskennung deiner Hardware eingibst,also zb. e67 oder 8800, müsste ein dropdown-Menue aufgehen in dem du dann die richtigen Komponenten auswählen kannst.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

So habe das Problem gefunden...

Das Board ist nur auf 1.825V ausgelegt...

Naja jedenfalls habe ich ein Mod gefunden wobei ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe was ich nun machen soll...

Könnte mir jemand helfen und mir sagen was ich nun wo hinmodden soll ?

Quelle

Der Mod

Bild vom Asus TUSL2-C


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> in Sachen hwbot bin ich noch ein ziemlicher Neuling deshalb brauche ich mal kurz euren Rat und zwar müsste ich hierfür im Vergleich mit den andere 8800 GTX ein paar Punkte bekommen. Nun wird aber bei GPU und CPU "unkwown,...." angezeigt. Deshlab werde ich im direkten Verlgeich auch nicht aufgelistett was auch keine Punkte bringt. (oder?) Daten vorm Hochladen gab ich alle an.
> An was kann das liegen?
> 
> mfg



Hey 

Tritt mal unserem HWBot Team bei  Das kannst du unter options -> Account und dann Team settings.

Wenn du das gemacht hast kann ich deine Ergebnisse ändern.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Kann mich nicht entscheiden welches SLI-Board ich zum benchen nehmen soll! Um mal wieder richtig Punkte zu holen wollte ich mit meinen zwei 7950 GX2 und meinem AMD X4 955BE @ Dice benchen.
Nur weis ich nicht genau welches Board ich nehmen soll
Könnt ihr mir da mal helfen?

Wichtig:
 16 + 16 Lanes 
nutzbar mit meinem 955BE
nicht alzu teuer!

Mein Favoriet: Asus M4N72-E

MFG


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Phenom benchen willst, dann nimm dir das Asus Crosshair II Formula.
> Falls dein Phenom mit 1,55V auch auskommt, dann reicht auch das Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI.



Hab dir je eh schon zwei aufgezählt.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

@Alriin

Ja schon, aber das Asus Crosshair II ist mir schon fast zu teuer und bei dem anderem sind 1,55V echt zu wenig!
Was gibts den an meinem auszusetzen? schlechtes drüber gehört?

MFG


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne es ganz einfach nicht und kann es dir daher auch nicht empfehlen. Weißt Du wieviel VCore du in deinem M4N72-E einstellen kannst?


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Oktober 2009)

Jop, Crosshair II Formula sollte dich glücklich machen, wobei es sicher auch noch andere gute Boards gibt.
Ich hab das Board selber, läuft 1a, einziges Problem ist, dass es oft mit 1066er RAM zickt. Bei den vorgegebenen 2,1V lauft kaum ein Modul, um meine Dominator Primestable zu bekommen brauch ich glatt 2,22(im BIOS, real sind das 2,28) Deshalb lass ich meinen RAM im 24/7 Betrieb mit 800Mhz laufen und jag den nur zum Benchen auf 1066 aus Rücksicht auf den IMC.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass nVidia Chipsätze keine Loadline Calibration haben, daher übervoltet es CPU und RAM immer ganz nett, wenn ich z.B. Vcore auf 1,56 stelle hab ich laut hwmonitor und Everest 1,60-1,62.
Wenn man einmal weiß, wie viel Volt zuviel kommen, kann man sich allerdings ganz gut drauf einstellen.

Und zu guter Letzt eine kleine Weisheit: das benchen von aktueller HW ist alles andere als billig. Wenn du Geld sparen willst, kauf dir bei ebay o.ä. ein paar alte Pentiums und Sockel A's


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Tritt mal unserem HWBot Team bei  Das kannst du unter options -> Account und dann Team settings.
> 
> Wenn du das gemacht hast kann ich deine Ergebnisse ändern.



WTF??? Wer?Wieso?Weshalb?Warum?


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Ne da bin ich gerade am nachforschen!
Dachte das einer von euch villt dazu auch was sagen kann!


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Speedy Zuerst hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen: das ich Dir zum falschen Board geraten habe!

Aber guck mal hier:

GraduS's PiFast score - hwbot.org

Der hat über 2,2V anliegen! Es muß also gehen...!

Frag mal Lippo, der hat auch eins...


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Oktober 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> WTF??? Wer?Wieso?Weshalb?Warum?


Weil er unser Teamleiter ist und daher mehr Befugnisse hat als die Mitglieder.
Aber keine Sorge, Roman missbraucht seine Stellung sicher nicht.


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ne da bin ich gerade am nachforschen!
> Dachte das einer von euch villt dazu auch was sagen kann!



Ich such jetzt seit ner halben Stunde und kann nix finden. Ausführlichster Testbericht ist bislang *der da*.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich such jetzt seit ner halben Stunde und kann nix finden. Ausführlichster Testbericht ist bislang *der da*.


 
Ja den habe ich auch nur gefunden und dort wird nichts geschildert davon wie hoch ich die CPU-Voltage stellen kann! 
Werde am Montag mal beim Asus-Support anrufen und den mal fragen!


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Allerdings gibt es einen OV-CPU Jumper auf dem Board, was darauf hinweist, dass man die höher als normal fahren kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es einen OV-CPU Jumper auf dem Board, was darauf hinweist, dass man die höher als normal fahren kann.


 
Was meinst du mit "höher als normal"?


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

1,55 Volt sind noch "normal".
Bei der M4-Serie dürften also so 1,7 bis 1,8 Volt drin sein.

Falls Du deinen Phenom aber auch mal unter LN2 benchen willst, führt dann trotzdem kein Weg am Crosshair II Formula vorbei.


----------



## Chicago (17. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Weil er unser Teamleiter ist und daher mehr Befugnisse hat als die Mitglieder.
> Aber keine Sorge, Roman missbraucht seine Stellung sicher nicht.



Hi,

er meinte mit Sicherheit, das er gebannt ist, wie man am Pic wunderschön lesen kann.

Wegen dem M4N72-E
finde ich das die Stromversorgung recht schwach ist mit 20+4. Zum Benchen sollte es schon eins mit 24+8 bei SLI sein, oder täusch ich mich.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts den beim crosshair II aus? Habe ich da auch 16 + 16 Lanes und kann ich meinen 955BE ohne probs verwenden?
Wo ist den da die Vcore Grenze?


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich hat das Crosshair II Formula 2 x 16 Lanes. Und die Spannung kannst Du so hoch treiben, dass der CPU schmilzt. Weiß es jetzt nich auswendig... aber mehr als 2 Volt.

Richtig geschätzt. 2 Volt im BIOS plus dem overvolten von Asus.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Nadann werde ich wohl zum Crosshair II greifen, damit sich meine zwei 7950 Gx richtig austoben können!

PS: Das Crosshair II hat doch 3 PCIe2.0 Bänke und wenn ich 3 Grakas nutze habe ich nur eine belegung von 16+8+8 Lanes oder?


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

@onkel-bill:

Ich weiß das das TUSL2-C mehr Spannung mitmacht aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob nu per MOD oder auch Standartmäßig...Habe Lippo eine PN geschickt mal sehen was er dazu sagt


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Oktober 2009)

Genau. 16+8+8
Der untere Slot hat auch physikalisch nur 8 Lanes, für 16+16 musst du die beiden blauen nutzen.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Oktober 2009)

leider hat sich bei meinem alten tusl der IDE Controller abgeschossen, aber über 1,8V war ich da auch nie. was ich gelesen habe ist, das das tusl auch nur für 1,825 ausgelegt ist. vlt. hat gradus einige kondensatoren getauscht um. dein artikel zeigt ja das es einen mod gibt und der funktioniert. teste erstmal die Chips mit 1,8V aus und gucke dann mal weiter ob es sich überhaupt lohnt einen mod zumachen. wenn du mehr voltage brauchst - tualatin per pinmod drauf aufs cusl das kann ja 2V


mal was ganz anderes, weis jemand ein Tool ähnlich dem Intel frequency ID Tool für AMD Sockel A Prozessoren. CPU-Z zeigt bei meinen sempron immer nur athlon an


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.


 
Alles klar! Werds mir überlegen und danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## johnnyGT (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Luxxer fliegen wieder!!


----------



## speddy411 (17. Oktober 2009)

Platz 10 ist trotzdem nicht so weit...


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade mal mein neues ASUS Commando mit einem P4 651 Cedar Mill getestet.

der8auer's SuperPi score - hwbot.org
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

5041MHz nur mit WaKü ist schon ganz knuffig


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Hast schon nen VMod drauf?


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2009)

Nein noch gar nichts. Wollte nur mal testen wie sich das Board so verhält und obs überhaupt alles funktioniert. Ich mache sowieso nur einen VCore mod und den kann ich mit WaKü gar nicht ausreizen


----------



## Alriin (17. Oktober 2009)

Schick mir dann bitte ein Foto davon, wenn Du so nett bist. Bekomme am Montag auch mein Board. Dann teste ich mal unter der Single Stage meinen Celeron 352.


----------



## der8auer (17. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich machen. Morgen löte ich dann den vMod.


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön Lippokratis  Weiter so


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Oktober 2009)

ja der September war schon gut und im Oktober geht es munter weiter. peile den zweiten teammember of the month an 
achso die 1000 Punkte fallen bist spätestens Freitag


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Oktober 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen Hut ab! Das ist schon echt ne super leistung, die du da hinlegst.
1000Pkt sind natürlich schon ne ganze Marke! Die muss man erstmal schaffen

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

@Lippokratis

Dann brauche ich deine Adresse wenn du 1000 erreichst


Denn dann bekommst du von mir eine Kiste Bier zum feiern 
Das hast du dir dann verdient und ich möchte dann mit dir darauf ein gescheites Bier trinken ....eins an dem ich mitgewirkt habe 

(die bekommt auch jeder andere von mir der 1000 erreicht .....also haut rein )


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Oktober 2009)

bei dem Anspron setze ich ja vielleicht schon diese Nacht mal hin und hole die fehlenden Punkte

Edit: Jetzt sind es nur noch 6 Punkte die fehlen


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Oktober 2009)

@True

Ich gehe solangsam auf die 100 zu! Bekomme ich dan ein Sixpack von dir?


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Oktober 2009)

ich geh auf die 10 zu  bekomm ich ein alkoholfreies .ugly:


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

hmm....Zwischenergebnisse werden anerkennend gratuliert aber Freibier gibt es erst bei Tausend oder bei einem WR in einem Benchmark.


Also laßt die Rechner glühen  .....


----------



## Dr.House (21. Oktober 2009)

Freitag kommen 30 KG Dice und hoffe einige Punkte springen wieder dabei raus. Vorbereitet ist schon alles. Spaß werde ich sicher haben.

Ich trinke leider kein Bier...  True...


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

^^generell kein Alkohol oder speziell Bier ?


Bei keinen Alkohol bekommst du dann ein alkoholfreies Weizen und wenns am Bier liegt haben wir auch einen Schnaps der aus Bier gebrannt wird


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2009)

Die Zielperson ist umstellt. Kein Entkommen möglich!


----------



## CoNtAcT (22. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich hierfür keine Punkte bekomme?
CoNtAcT


----------



## Alriin (22. Oktober 2009)

Weil Du nur 72. im Hardware Ranking und nicht unter den Top 500 im Global Ranking bist.
Das war der Grund warum ich meinen Phenom an einen Freund verschenkt habe und mir einen Drecks-Intel gekauft hab.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das war der Grund warum ich meinen Phenom an einen Freund verschenkt habe und mir einen Drecks-Intel gekauft hab.


 
Wie du hast dich von der guten AMD Seize zur dunklen Intel seite abgewandt?

Ich finds auch blöd, dass man mit nem guten Intel besser punkten kann als mit nem AMD!


----------



## Alriin (22. Oktober 2009)

So ist es. Ich habe mich der dunklen Seite der Macht zugewandt! 

Mein Herz gehört aber weiterhin AMD und Hardware Points mache ich auch weiterhin mit meinen Sockel A CPUs.
Und in meine Rechner... also die die ich nicht zum benchen nehme... kommt sowieso nur ein Schwarz/Grüner!!!


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,  ich bin Bench-Anfänger und habe bisher nur meine im Normalgebrauch befindlichen PC’s gebencht. Jetzt bin ich aber auf den Geschmack gekommen und will auch andere alte Mainboards und CPU’s, die ich noch im Keller gefunden habe durch die Benchhölle jagen, . Nun meine 2 Probleme: 1.) Wie kann ich immer nur ein und dieselbe Festplatte dazu benutzen. Bisher erkennt Windows XP immer nur die zum jeweiligen System dazugehörige Festplatte an. Ich will nun auch nicht immer formatieren, Windows neu aufspielen usw. 2.) Ein/Ausschalter für das Mainboard. Ich möchte nicht immer das Mainboard ins Gehäuse einbauen. Auf dem Mainboard gibt es aber keinen Ein/Ausschalter. Kann man so einen Schalter irgendwo kaufen oder muss ich mir da irgendetwas bauen?  Danke Euch


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Oktober 2009)

einfach eine festplatte nehmen und für jedes mobo ein Windows aufspielen, dank partitionen ist das ja kein problem. musst dir dann nur merken welche os für welches board ist.
an und ausschalter brauchst du in dem sinne nicht, einfach die zwei pins mit einen schraubendrher kurzschliessen oder zur noch zwei drähte benutzen


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst um den PC zu starten die beiden Kontakte, auf die normalerweise der Powerschalter kommt einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher o.ä. kurzschließen.

Sonst kannst du auch z.B. einen kleinen Knopf kaufen und mit den beiden Kontakten verbinden oder wenn du hast einfach aus einem alten Case den Schalter ausbauen.

EDIT: zu lahm


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke für Eure Tips.  Versuche sie dann baldmöglich umzusetzen, damit wir wengstens die Franzosen einholen.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen ob der Fühler hier der richtige ist ???

Denn da steht er hätte einen Temp.Bereich von -50 bis + xxxx

Das wäre natürlich für Dice und LN2 zu wenig...


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

Conrad lässt keine Direktlinks zu. Du gibst am besten die Artikelnummer an.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist dieses hier... 100586 - 62


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,  ich habe noch eine Frage zum Benchen außerhalb des Gehäuses. Welche Unterlage benötige für das Mainboard. Reicht es einfach aus, daß sie nicht leitend ist oder muss ich noch etwas beachten?  Meine 2.Frage geht ganz woanders hin: Ich habe eine alte WD Raptor 74 GB, dort habe ich vor Jahren versucht, sie gewaltsam in ein Gehäuse hinein zu bekommen (ich Dummer) und dabei ist die Plastikhalterung für das Datenkabel an der Festplatte abgebrochen. Niemand konnte mir das reparieren. Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, daß ich doch noch diese Festplatte nutzen kann? Wäre gut, denn ich habe noch eine zweite davon und könnte so noch gut ein Raid 0 aufbauen.  Danke


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2009)

1.: Es reicht irgendeine nichtleitende Unterlage. Kannst z.B. Holz nehmen oder eine Gummimatte.

2.: Kannst du davon mal ein Bild machen?


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja kann ich machen, ist wie gesagt der Anschluss für das Datenkabel an der Festplatte direkt. Die Kontakte sind noch alle vollständig und nicht verbogen, aber ich kann das Kabel eben nicht mehr anschließen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe und du geschickt bist, könntest du versuchen, ein Kabel da dauerhaft anzulöten. Müsstest vorher natürlich die Plastikverkleidung am Kabel entfernen.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

So hier ist das Bild.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber da brauche ich eine seeeehr ruhige Hand @ Autokiller, aber wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, würde ich es schon probieren, denn jetzt liegt sie sowieso nur im Schrank rum und ich kann mit ihr nichts anfangen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, sowie ich das Bild sehe gibt es außer zu Löten noch die Möglichkeit, einen Stecker zu nehmen, bei dem Strom und Daten zusammenhängen und dann zu hoffen das der Datenstecker durch den Strom in der Postition gehalten wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas nur ganz


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn das nicht geht - sagt dir der Begriff "Panzerband" was?
Zweimal ums Kabel,einmal längs um die Platte,sieht nicht schön aus aber hält.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Gibt's den Stecker überall oder nur in gut bestückten Fachgeschäften?

Nö dieser Begriff sagt mir nichts aber ich denke, es ist so was wie "Fahrrad-Lenkerband", schön klebrig und fest oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2009)

Jep.
Was damit nicht hält hält auch mit nichts anderem.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann werd ich's mal mit dem Stecker zuerst ausprobieren und dann mit dem Band, danke erstmal.


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Oktober 2009)

Es ist vollbracht die *1000* Punkte Marke ist geknackt 

nächstes Ziel  TOP 10 in der Hardware League




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Lippokratis!!

Weiter so!


----------



## Alriin (22. Oktober 2009)

Großartig!!!


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Lippo!
Auf zu 2k Pkt.


----------



## onkel-bill (22. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Lippo!!!

1000 Punkte!!!

WAHNSINN


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch und Respeckt 


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch 


Morgen in der Post


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch! 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Morgen in der Post



Beste Aktion.


----------



## Masterwana (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. 

        

Und danke das du den Pentium 3-E 1000MHz eingeführt hast.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Oktober 2009)

Und von mir gibt's natürlich auch die aller besten Glückwünsche


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2009)

Absolut godlike Lippo    

Wirklich genial was du nur mit Retrohardware erreicht hast  

Den Pot habe ich heute leider nicht mehr fertig bekommen aber morgen wirds was. Außerdem werde ich dir zusätzlich zum P2/3 Pot einen für normale CPUs mit Multihalterung für S775/1366, AM2(+) und AM3 schicken. Gratis aber dafür aus Alu *gg*


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite einen riesen Applaus zu deinen 1000Pkt!

Hab da gleich mal ne andere Frage: macht es sich beim benchen mit zwei 3870 X2 dolle bemerkbar wenn das Board nur mit 16 + 8 Lanes ausgestattet ist?
(bzw ist das dolle schlimm)


----------



## speddy411 (22. Oktober 2009)

Good Work Lippo....Nice Work 


Zu meiner Frage, ist der Fühler nun der richtige ??


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage, ist der Fühler nun der richtige ??



Ja ist der Richtige. Bis -50°C heißt, dass er bis -50°C geeicht ist. Kann aber bis ~ -200°C anzeigen. Wird dann nur etwas ungenauer.




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hab da gleich mal ne andere Frage: macht es sich beim benchen mit zwei 3870 X2 dolle bemerkbar wenn das Board nur mit 16 + 8 Lanes ausgestattet ist?
> (bzw ist das dolle schlimm)



Es gibt auf jeden Fall schlimmeres  Denke nicht, dass das so viel ausmacht.


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Oktober 2009)

> Hab da gleich mal ne andere Frage: macht es sich beim benchen mit zwei 3870 X2 dolle bemerkbar wenn das Board nur mit 16 + 8 Lanes ausgestattet ist?
> (bzw ist das dolle schlimm)



heb einfach noch etwas den PCie Takt auf 105 - 110MHz an um den Flaschenhals noch ein wenig zu weiten


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es gibt auf jeden Fall schlimmeres  Denke nicht, dass das so viel ausmacht.


 
Das wäre Top, da ich nicht nur wegen der Session ein neues Crossfire Board holen will(hab mir ja schon ein SLI Board geholt), da ich mit meinem Gigabyte Ma790XT-UD4P zufrieden bin!


----------



## Dr.House (22. Oktober 2009)

Grats zu den 1000 Points Lippo  

@ Icke 

teste mal mit einer Karte jeweils in beiden Slots, dann weißst du es ungefähr.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> teste mal mit einer Karte jeweils in beiden Slots, dann weißst du es ungefähr.


 

Laut dem Handbuch haben beide Slot eine 16er Anbindung nur bei aktiven Crossfire hat der untere nur eine 8 fache!


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Oktober 2009)

dann stell doch mal PCIe 8x ein im BIOS dann siehst du schon den Unterschied


----------



## Jogibär (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir Herzliche Glückwünsche @ Lippokratis. Eine super Leistung, Barvissimo.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Da zieht Unheil am Horizont auf.
HWBot Punktejagd - Das große Gewinnspiel im Team Hardwareluxx Germany 2009 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Oktober 2009)

Die machen ja echt Druck, aber warum machen wir sowas nicht auchmal?


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2009)

Nunja,wir bräuchten einen Sponsor.
Oder auch mehrere.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Lippo  Weiter so!!!

Ich bin noch ganz unten am Punkte sammeln^^


----------



## Alriin (23. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nunja,wir bräuchten einen Sponsor.
> Oder auch mehrere.



Das sollte die PCGH ja doch hinkriegen. Immerhin ist sie eine weit Auflagenstärkere Zeitung als Hardware Luxx. 

Aber da die Extreme eingestellt wurde und der Bericht über das HWbot-Team aus der Zeitung verschwunden ist, bezweifle ich, dass denen das so wichtig ist.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Oktober 2009)

@Alriin

Heute startet ein angriff auf dich^^ Wen mein 30kg Dice da sind. Ich sag nur S.939


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. Oktober 2009)

Also sollten wir es wirklich hinkriegen so eine Aktion zu starten würde ich auch auf jeden Fall als Sponsor vertretten sein.

Was genau und in welcher Höhe müsste man dann sehen , aber vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen hier der durch eine solche Aktion dazu bewegt wird für uns ein paar Punkte zu holen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sich noch ein paar Sponsoren finden lassen, sollte das doch zu realisieren sein 

Ich wäre dafür


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Punktelieferant, wenn wir auch mal für Hardware und nicht nur für Ruhm und Ehre benchen. Hoffe mal es finden sich Sponsoren dafür.


----------



## loopy83 (23. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Immerhin ist sie eine weit Auflagenstärkere Zeitung als Hardware Luxx.


Hardwareluxx an sich hat damit gar nix zu tun. Die ganze Aktion ist privat von uns BenchBros organisiert. HWLuxx hat nur zwei Preise springen lassen. Alle anderen Sponsoren sind auf unserem Mist gewachsen... und von der Hardwareluxx printed ist das Ganze genauso weit entfernt wie PCGH 

Wir hatten so etwas schon ne ganze Weile geplant und jetzt, wo ihr so einen Druck gemacht habt, haben wir es eben durchgezogen. Erstmal abwarten ob sich der Aufwand lohnt


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Oktober 2009)

Villt können sich ja mal die Mods mit ein paar Leuten aus der Redaktion in Kontakt setzten und mal fragen was die davon halten!
Oder direkt mal bei Asus, EVGA,..... anfragen!

MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Aber da die Extreme eingestellt wurde und der Bericht über das HWbot-Team aus der Zeitung verschwunden ist, bezweifle ich, dass denen das so wichtig ist.



Wtf? Seit wann das denn?
Krieg ich hier gar nichts mehr mit oder was..


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2009)

Hihi....ich rede mal mit meinen Chef 

Vllt sponsort er pro 100 P eine Kiste Bier ..........dann müssen wir nur aufpassen das nicht auf einmal alle in unser Team wollen um Bier abzugreifen .......

Neee ....jetzt mal ernsthaft ...ist zwar eine super idee von Luxx  aber das wird nur dazu führen das sie zwar in dem Monat einen Schub machen aber davor und danach Flaute ist.

Schauen wir lieber zu das wir auf unseren Level des Punkteanstiegs bleiben und warten ab wo wir damit landen 

denn der stete tropfen höhlt den Stein ....oder so ähnlich


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2009)

Jo, so ist es 

Solche kleinen Wettberwerbe wie bei der AwardFabrik wären auch lustig (SuperPi z.B.)
Allerdings machen da die meisten auch erst mit größeren Preisen mit... letztes mal wars nicht so berauschend bei der AF (hab nen T-Shirt gewonnen, obwohl mein Score eig. relativ schlecht war wegen dem OS)

SChade eigentlich...


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2009)

So eine Idee hatten wir auch schon nur hat es an der Umsetzung gehapert. Wir fanden es im Grundsatz den Mitglieder, die schon lange benchen, gegenüber unfair. Aus einem einfachen Grund:

Ich habe z.B. ein relativ großes Punktepolster angesammelt und kann nur noch durch bessere global Ergebnisse oder durch kauf neuer Hardware Punkte machen. Ein neuer Member kann mit einem System bestehend aus z.B. i7 920 + 2x HD5870 mal locker 50pkt machen. Daher hatten wir uns gegen solch eine Aktion entschieden.


----------



## onkel-bill (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh´s eigendlich so wie True:
Viele werden Ihr Pulver auf sonem Event verschiessen.
Bei uns ist es eher der konstante Punkteanstieg, der uns stark macht.
Und anvisiertes Ziel ist doch erst mal Platz 10 im internationalen Ranking, oder?

Die Luxxer kriegen wir schon noch, früher oder später.
Und dann können wir uns eh alle ein Bier alla True genehmigen...


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. Oktober 2009)

eijoo kommt nicht auf die größe der HW an sondern auf die TECHNIK und die haben nur wir!


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Ich seh´s eigendlich so wie True:
> Viele werden Ihr Pulver auf sonem Event verschiessen.
> Bei uns ist es eher der konstante Punkteanstieg, der uns stark macht.
> Und anvisiertes Ziel ist doch erst mal Platz 10 im internationalen Ranking, oder?
> ...



So sehe ich das auch 

Bringt eh nur kurzfristig etwas wenn 20 neue Member dazukommen und mit aktuellen Systemen global Points holen. Die verfliegen einfach zu schnell... Hardwarepoints sind für uns wichtiger um weiter nach vorne zu kommen  

Habe auch wieder eine Menge an Hardware angesammelt und werde kommendes Wochenende wieder benchen


----------



## Masterwana (24. Oktober 2009)

So noch 1,4 Punkte und wir sind auf 10.
Wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit komme will ich uns auf den 10. sehen. 

@ DrHouse: hast ja ordentlich was abgeladen


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House rulezzzzzzzz 

Super Arbeit, Atanas!


----------



## Jogibär (24. Oktober 2009)

Wollte nur mal Dank sagen @ Autokiller677 und Schnitzel für die schnelle Hilfe bezgl. des defekten SATA-Datenanschlusses. Habe einen Kombi-Stecker (Strom und Daten) angeschlossen und zusätzlich mit Klebeband befestigt, jetzt hält's und die Raptor zeigt hoffentlich bald ihre Zähne im Benchmark. Also nochmals Dankeschön


----------



## onkel-bill (24. Oktober 2009)

WOW House.
Tolle  Scores!


----------



## Masterwana (24. Oktober 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> So noch 1,4 Punkte und wir sind auf 10.
> Wenn ich nachher von der Arbeit komme will ich uns auf den 10. sehen.
> 
> @ DrHouse: hast ja ordentlich was abgeladen



Bin wieder @ home

...und wir sind immer noch nicht auf 10?


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Oktober 2009)

Und JMax-Hardware hat auch 1,5 Punkte zugelegt! Was issen nur los?
benchen, benchen, benchen :

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nichts mehr... 

obwohl...


----------



## Alriin (24. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind 10. Nur hat HWbot meine letzten 12,2 Punkte noch nicht dazugezählt.

Aaaah, jetzt sind es wieder 10 Punkte Vorsprung von uns.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wir sind 10. Nur hat HWbot meine letzten 12,2 Punkte noch nicht dazugezählt.
> 
> Aaaah, jetzt sind es wieder 10 Punkte Vorsprung von uns.


 
Mit was haste den die schonwieder rausgehauen? Aber Super

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir sind wir wieder auf 10.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

Endlich Top 10 

Meine Session war ein kleiner Erfolg mit insgesamt knapp 90 Punkte. Lief problemloser als letztes Mal.

Die GTX 275 ging auf einemal wie ne Rakete ab mit 980 Core bei 1,50 Volt GPU. 
Konnte gestern 12 Stunden am Stück ohne Auftauen benchen. Nur Karten gewechselt.

Brauche mal wieder LN2 . Die GTX 275 hat noch mehr Potenzial 

Heute: Tag 2 der Session ging nicht so dolle. Zuerst die 8800 GS kalt gemacht und lief bei 900, nur die Performance fehlt irgendwie...
Die 3870 X2 kalt machte 1026 Core bei 1,45 Volt.  Bei 03er hatte ich immer den Low-Bug, auch bei CF ....

Danke an der8auer für die Pots 

Jetzt wird geschlafen.

Grüße an Alle


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut Atanas ....wird schwierig deine Rekords zu topen


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Danke an der8auer für die Pots



Bitte gerne  Freut mich wenn alles geklappt hat.


----------



## Alriin (25. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Tag 2 der Session ging nicht so dolle. Zuerst die 8800 GS kalt gemacht und lief bei 900, nur die Performance fehlt irgendwie...



Bei Grafikkarten mit wenig Speicher ist der Ram-Takt enorm wichtig. Da hattest Du gerade mal 900. Während ich mit 1000 meinen viel geringeren GPU-Takt wett machen konnte. Ausserdem hast Du die falschen Treiber genommen. So wie ich ich auch. Ich hatte nur beim SLI-Benching einen Treibervorteil. 
Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass Du zwei Karten hast. Schade. Da wäre bei dir viel mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Echt klasse Dr. House. vorallem dein AM3 Score

Hoffe, das ich auch bald mal wieder Punkte machen kann, da mir schon echt langweilig ist. Umzug, Einkauf von neuen Möbel und Arbeiten am neuen Haus nerven^^

Ich glaub ich geh bald in ebay einkaufen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Dr.House:

Welches Board hast du denn genommen ? Das Classified ?


OT:

Hat vll. jemand von euch noch guten SDRAM den er mir verkaufen würde ?

Wenn ja soll er sich bitte HIER melden...


//EDIT//

Bin auch gerade dabei noch ein paar Punkte mit meinem Zocker System (Phenom II x4 920) zu holen aber leider sind die Spawas und die NB nur Luftgekühlt und werden bei 4Ghz zu heiß....  Zeit für eine Wakü...


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich...


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch diese we was gebencht und mei Zeil Opteron 185 Sandra Gold Pokal zurück holen geschafft^^

CrashStyle's SisoftSandra score - hwbot.org

Hier seht ihr noch mehrer Scores!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/73919-crashstyle-dice-5.html#post1217953


----------



## Alriin (25. Oktober 2009)

Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass ich das nicht dulden kann?!?


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass ich das nicht dulden kann?!?



Ja leider! Aus diesem grund hab ich ihn mir ja zurück geholt!^^


----------



## speddy411 (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt mein Phenom auch noch ein wenig höher bekommen...Mehr geht definitiv nicht zumindest nicht ohne Dice oder LN2...Das Setting für CPU-Z war nur 2min stabil 


CPU-Z Phenom II X4 920

Pifast Phenom II X4 920



Jetzt noch Server03 und 08 installieren und dann mal schauen was da noch so bei rausspringt ​


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein Phenom auch noch ein wenig höher bekommen...Mehr geht definitiv nicht zumindest nicht ohne Dice oder LN2...Das Setting für CPU-Z war nur 2min stabil
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Phenom II X4 920
> ...




Schöne ergebnisse hast da


----------



## speddy411 (25. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Schöne ergebnisse hast da



Danke


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein Phenom auch noch ein wenig höher bekommen...Mehr geht definitiv nicht zumindest nicht ohne Dice oder LN2...Das Setting für CPU-Z war nur 2min stabil


Sei froh das der so hoch geht. Mein 940er geht trotz offenem Multi lange nicht so hoch hier mein 2min stable Score Autokiller677's CPU-Z score - hwbot.org

Und bei mit waren da 1,6V Vcore drauf (große lauter Venitlator und im Idle trotzdem noch 55°)


----------



## speddy411 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm hast du mal geguckt ob es an der NB Spannung lag ?

Bei mir hing es ab 39xx Mhz an der NB Spannung...Ein wenig nach oben geschoben und dann gings wieder...


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Oktober 2009)

hmm...
Ich hab vorm übertakten einfach profilaktisch die HT-Link, NB Spannung etc. pp. alles um 0,1V nach oben geschoben... 
Ich schau mal, ob mehr Spannung da was bringt.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Aliin

das mit der 8800 GS war echt blöd. Werd die Karte die Tage unter Wasser setzen und weiter testen, ob der Ram nicht doch höher geht. Brauche noch 11 HW-Punkte um die 300er Marke zu erreichen.

@ Speedy. Klar hab ich das Classified benutzt, hab ja kein anderes Board da. 

@ der8auer

Hab diesmal die Iso an der 3870 X2 dünner geschnitten und die Schrauben fest angezoggen, dann lagen die Pots richtig auf.

Die GTX 275 hab ich aus versehen auf 1,5 Volt geknallt und damit gebencht bis 980 Linked zum Shader. Bei AM3 gingen auch 1000. Nvidia macht mehr Spaß beim OCen.

Mein lieblings Benchmark seit gestern  ist 05er - egal welche Einstellungen ,ging immer toll.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Oktober 2009)

@ House

Der 05er hatte halt Angst vor dir, da er wuste er muss gute Werte ausspucken sonst wird er gezwungen


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

Nur 03er und 06er waren teils anderer Meinung.

Bei 06er hatte ich immer zu wenig Punkte und bei 03er mit ATI den Low-Bug


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2009)

"Low-Bug" ?
Kann mir das einer Erklären?


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem besteht oft bei ATI Karten und nur beim 3DMark03. Man hat einfach viel zu wenig Punkte als erwartet ohne Grund. 

Kein Mensch weiß wieso das so ist. Das Problem kommt manchmal und dann wieder nicht. 03er ist eh etwas buggy.


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2009)

Aha! gut zu wissen.
Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke hatte ich auch mal mit meiner alten 4850



Dr.House schrieb:


> 03er ist eh etwas buggy.



Wirds darum so selten gebencht?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

^^Mein Lieblingsbench ......kein anderer reagiert so empfindlich auf Grakataktung.

Und das tollste .....der freeze kommt meistens ganz am Ende


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

Wird genauso oft gebencht wie die anderen. Ich find die Sequenzen von dem Benchmark echt schön. 03er belastet besonders stark die Karte.

Bei NVidia läuft einiges besser bei OCen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber die meisten Punkte räumt man damit mit ATI ab.....ich zumindenst


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Mein Lieblingsbench ......kein anderer reagiert so empfindlich auf Grakataktung.



Meiner auch da hab ich mit meiner 4850X2 Global Points geholt! (Noch sinds 0,5)



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und das tollste .....der freeze kommt meistens ganz am Ende



Wollte mich heute mit der 4850X2 verbessern.
Zu erst hatte ich nur freezes nach dem ersten Test.
 - warscheinlich zu wenig Spannung auf der CPU

Nach dem das behoben war machte ich einen Run mit Standard-Takt der Karte, lief glatt durch.
Dann hab ich den Takt erhöht und der 03er wollte nicht mehr starten. 
Irgend nen .dll-Fehler!


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann tanze ich villt aus der Reihe, aber ich finde 06 am besten! Und irgendwie gelingen mir da auch die " besten " Scores!
(ausgenommen von PCMark, da dies mein Favoreit ist obwohl man da nur ne schnelle festplatte brauch)


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2009)

Mein Liebling ist und bleibt der 01er  Einfach am mesten Tweaks. Macht Spaß!


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mein Liebling ist und bleibt der 01er  Einfach am mesten Tweaks. Macht Spaß!



Das für mich als "Einsteiger" noch nichts.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen mag ich 01er nicht  ,man ist länger damit beschäftigt zu tweaken als zu benchen.

Ich mag es -> treiber rauf, Graka kalt machen, am Poti drehen bis ihr die Spawas wegfliegen und benchen bis am Ende ein gutes Ergebnis kommt 

Bei 03, 05, 06 gehen ATI am besten ,wenn es um Punkte geht.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Meiner auch da hab ich mit meiner 4850X2 Global Points geholt! (Noch sinds 0,5)


 
Du hast schon gesehen wer die Rangliste im 03er anführt


----------



## Masterwana (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja leider...


----------



## Alriin (26. Oktober 2009)

So, ich verschenke wieder ein paar alte Intel CPUs:

Intel Pentium 166MHz (SY016) - Sockel 7
Intel Pentium MMX 200MHz (SL27J) - Sockel 7
Intel Pentium III 800MHz (SL3Y2) - Sockel 370

Sowie sieben Ram-Steine für den Sockel 7 (ein paar 16MB und ein 32MB) und falls es gebraucht wird ein passendes Board für den Sockel 7 - Asus P/1-P55T2P4 Rev. 3.0 mit irgend einem Erweiterungsslot mit ner Karte drin _(keine Ahnung für was die ist)_.

Diesmal muss sich der jenige den Versand (CPUs ca. 5€, mit dem Board leider an die ~15€) leider selbst bezahlen, aber da ich im Moment ziemlich viel Hardware verschenke, habe ich immer ziemlich hohe Versandkosten zu tragen. Sorry.
Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass - zumindest die CPUs und Ram - ein neues Herrchen finden. 
Ansonsten schmeiß ich sie heute Abend weg.

mfg Michael/Alriin


----------



## speddy411 (26. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ansonsten schmeiß ich sie heute Abend weg.
> 
> mfg Michael/Alriin



Spinnst du 

Also da ich von dir schon die Karten habe und den RAM lass ich anderen den Vortritt...Aber falls sich niemand findet und bevor du alles in die Tonne kloppst würde ich dich um die alten Sacher erleichtern 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (26. Oktober 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Spinnst du
> 
> Also da ich von dir schon die Karten habe und den RAM lass ich anderen den Vortritt...Aber falls sich niemand findet und bevor du alles in die Tonne kloppst würde ich dich um die alten Sacher erleichtern
> 
> Gruß Speddy411



CPU und Ram?


----------



## speddy411 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also RAM wäre nicht schlecht und dann eventuell noch das Board weil mein einziges Sockel 7 Board schon kaputt bei mir angekommen ist und ich somit keins mehr habe...

Was wäre dir denn lieber ?


----------



## Alriin (26. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst alles haben... nur ist durch das Board der Versand höher... kommt dann ca. auf 17€.

*Sockel 7, 370, Ram und Board gehen an Speddy411*


----------



## Jogibär (26. Oktober 2009)

So ich hab das kühle Wetter genutzt und mal wieder ein paar Punkte hochgeladen -  unser Abstand zu den Franzosen wächst und wächst, vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch irgendwann die Luxxe.  Ich hab noch eine Frage, gibt es beim Hardware-Raid große Unterschiede zwischen den Controllern? Worauf muss ich da achten? Ich möchte ein Raid 0 aufbauen.


----------



## 8ykrid (26. Oktober 2009)

@all
Was für ein Board mit guten OCed eigenschaften und AGP? Mit welchen Sockel& CPU könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen? AGP Karten könnt ich nen Paar bekommen bzw habe ich welche rumliegen bei Muttern im Keller... Nur das Brett konnt ich nicht zum laufen bringen*g*


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Oktober 2009)

asrock 4core dual sata2 oder 4core dual vsta. sockel 775 samt agp. ist zwar nicht für overclocking gebaut aber da kannste halt core2duo oder quad drauf packen


----------



## speddy411 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mich zwischen Sockel 478,939 oder 775 entscheiden...Je nachdem was du da hast..


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## 8ykrid (26. Oktober 2009)

Nen C2DE7300 will mir aber vllt noch nen Q9550 holen.
diesen Monat gab es  SSD*G*
ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0, PT880 Pro/Ultra (dual PC3200 DDR/dual PC2-5300U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Dieses Board? Was heisst hat keinen ATX2.0 Stromanschluss?


----------



## 8ykrid (26. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir vllt noch jmd verraten warum ich keine Sig von hwbot einbinden kann? BB-code für Bilder geht nicht?!


----------



## speddy411 (26. Oktober 2009)

Musst den Forum Code also den URL Code nehmen...


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Oktober 2009)

> keinen ATX2.0 Stromanschluss?


heißt glaube ich, dass es nur eine 20pins atx +4pin 12V anschluß hat. ab 2.2 ist es 24 pins atx und 8pin 12v anschluß.


----------



## 8ykrid (26. Oktober 2009)

@lippo
aso, dachte ich brauche nen Hamster im Laufrad oder ähnliches
@speedy411
des ist schon klar ebi mir im controllcenter steht aber das es nicht geht und es ging aber schonmal??? ist aber auch nicht so wichtig...muss ich mal nen mod fragen


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass meine 4890 schon bei 890 MHz Chiptakt (Standard: 850) beim 3DMark06 schlappmacht? Das kann doch ganz ehrlich nicht sein, oder? Langsam komm ich mir verarscht vor..


----------



## Dr.House (27. Oktober 2009)

das kann gut möglich sein bei 890, deswegen braucht die GPU mehr Spannung !


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2009)

@Whoosaa

Hiermit kannst du bei der 4890er die Spannungen erhöhen 

Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> 
> Hiermit kannst du bei der 4890er die Spannungen erhöhen
> 
> Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta



Joh, danke, aber: ()




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2009)

^^

Bei meinen 4890er funzte es ....was für eine hast du ?

Ich hatte die oc (light) Version von sapphire da (zwei Stück)


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Oktober 2009)

PowerColor 4890, scheint vom Referenzdesign abzuweichen.. 

Fazit für meinen ersten PC-Zusammenbau: Katastrophal.. ..


----------



## Semih91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
nun habt ihr wieder einen Neuen im Team 
Ich habe zwar mit einem alten P965 Chipsatz meinen E6600 auf 4GHz hochgejagt, aber wenn cih mein P45 bekomme, vllt bekomme ich dann den höher und eventuell sit ja ncoh ganz wenig was drin unter Luft. Oder wird bei HWBot nicht unterschieden zw. Luft/Dice/Wakü etc?


----------



## speddy411 (27. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst zwar angeben mit was du gekühlt hast aber Punkterelevant ist es nicht..


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Oktober 2009)

^^Das wäre schön, wenn es so wäre. Vieviel Pokale/Medaillen und Punkte hätte ich dann


----------



## Semih91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, schade, aber vllt klappt es ja iwann mit den Punkten


----------



## speddy411 (27. Oktober 2009)

Also unter Luft kannst du auch sehr viele Punkte holen...Alriin z.b. hat viele seiner Punkte unter Luft geholt, Blechdesigner glaube ich auch und bei mir obwohl ich noch nicht lange dabei bin ist es auch so...


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Das wäre schön, wenn es so wäre. Vieviel Pokale/Medaillen und Punkte hätte ich dann


 
Als ob du soooo wenig Punkte und Ränge hast
Ne stimmt schon, aber dann würde es auch irgendwann zu unübersichtlich werden. Ist scho OK so wie es ist

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Könnte ein OCér hier einen gut übertaktbaren E6600 gebrauchen? Schafft die 3,4GHz mit 1,3V@CPU-Z und 1,35V@BIOS^^


----------



## 8ykrid (27. Oktober 2009)

was soll er denn kosten?


----------



## Semih91 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist schon leider verkauft, hab gegen ein E8500 E0 getauscht + 40€ inkl. Versand, guter Deal vllt?


----------



## Jogibär (29. Oktober 2009)

Yeah, habe soeben die 100 Punkte erreicht, freue mich riesig  (hab' davon mal einen Screenshot gemacht)

Ging aber auch nur, weil es in den letzten Tagen schön kühl draußen war und ich das Fenster aufgerissen hab'.

Also Jungs, viel Spaß noch beim Benchen und denen, die nur mit Luft kühlen wünsche ich eiskalte Außentemperaturen!!!


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2009)

SChöne Sache, die 100 hast ja schnell gepackt 
Joa Winter = Benchzeit 

meine Points werden auch immer weniger... hab nur noch ~240 glaub ich... das waren auch mal mehr


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich sehe hast du fast alles nur mit 3D erreicht


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch zu den ersten 100 - ich hoffe mal da folgen noch mehrere


----------



## Jogibär (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke Euch für die Glückwünsche.  @ Speddy411: Hast Recht, die meisten Punkte hab' ich mit 3D Mark gemacht, aber ein paar auch mit den alten CPU's. Die kann ich aber nicht bis ans Limit hochtakten, da sie noch als Zweit-Gamer-PC bzw. Office-PC funktionieren müssen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @ Jogibär

Ich hab heute mal versucht, meinen Phenom höher als 3,8Ghz zu bekommen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Irgendjemand hatte hier mal gepostet, ich sollte es mal mit höherer NB Spannung versuchen, hat aber auch nichts genützt. Ich hab offenbar einfach ein totales Montagsmodel erwischt.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz,

hab da mal ne blöde hwbot Global-Points Frage! Kann ich z.b bei 3Dmark06 mit mehreren verschiedenen Karten in die Globale Points oder wird dort nur das beste Ergebniss des jewaligen Benchers gewertet, obwohl es andere Karten sind ( Bsp: Ich habe 5globale-Points mit meiner GTX260 geholt und schaffe es nun mit meiner 8800GTX 3 Globalepoints zu holen! Werden dann beide Werte gezählt(Addiert) oder nur der bessere?)

PS: Habe leider mit Glob.-Points nochnet so die Erfahrung?


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

Globals die du mit verschiedenen Karten im selben Bench erreichst werden natürlich addiert.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Das mit der NB-Spannung war meine Idee....Hat zumindest bei mir damals geholfen...

Was hast du denn für ein Board ?

Bei mir war es anfangs so das ich es nicht geschafft habe über 3.6Ghz zu kommen, was mich doch ziemlich verwundert hat...AM Ende lag es daran das mein Gigabunt DS4H einen Bug hatte und bei zu hohem Takt den Speicherteiler auf 4.33 zurücksetzte und damit den RAM auf knappe 1100Mhz gebracht hat.

Aber ich denke auch das du wohl Pech hattest mit deiner CPU...  Schade...


----------



## crooper (29. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Globals die du mit verschiedenen Karten im selben Bench erreichst werden natürlich addiert.




Für Global Points zählt immer nur das beste Ergebnis im den jeweiligen Benchmark! Bei den GPUs wird  noch zwichen singel Karten und mehreren Karten unterschieden.

Ein Blick in AndreYang hwbot profile  zum Beispiel sollte klarheit schaffen.


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2009)

wow jogibär du gehst ja richtig schnell zur Sache  Weiter so


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein Asus Crosshair II Formula, am Board sollte es also eher nicht liegen.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

Gut am Board liegts dann wohl nicht 

Hast du den RAM mal entschärft ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich auch mal, CL5 @ 800Mhz, aber auch bei 1066Mhz sollts am RAM nicht scheitern, da ich ja per Multiplikator übertakten kann. Der Ram macht auch ca. 1150Mhz mit 2,3V.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal CPU-Z erkennt die aktuelle Spannung nicht richtig oder hast du die Spannung auf Standard 1.35V gelassen ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Nein die Spannung ist bei 1,57V Eingestellt und durch Overvolting vom Board bei 1,6V
mit 1,35 bekomm ich gerade mal 3,45 benchstable.

Aber mal was anderes: ich hab hier ein MSi CX600 Notebook mit einem Pentum T4300 stehen. 
Chipsatz ist ein SiS® 672DX+SiS 968 MSi Seite dazu: MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best

Nun zum Problem: Kein Programm erkennt das MB bzw. den Clock Generator und da das BIOS keine OC Optionen hat kann ich den Laptop so nicht übertakten. Weiß jemand, welchen Clock Generator das Board hat? Mit Standart Settings werd ich wohl kaum viele Punkte holen können.

Hier noch ein CPU-Z Valid Link CPU-Z Validator 3.1

EDIT: Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift. Mit Standarttakt hab ich direkt den 2. Platz bei CPU-Z bekommen, Platz 1 liegt bei 2,7Ghz. Entweder die meisten Notebooks mit dem Prozessor lassen sich nicht übertakten oder kaum jemand hat es versucht. Es gibt insgesamt auch nur 29 Scores mit der CPU.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

Übertakten lässt sich die CPU schon nur vermutlich nicht mit dem Board...


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Übertakten lässt sich die CPU auf jeden Fall, der 1. Platz in allen Kategorien geht an jemanden, der die CPU auf 2,8 gebracht hat.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich ja...Nur wird das Board vermutlich ein OEM Board sein und somit keine OC Möglichkeiten bieten...Alerdings kenne ich dein Laptop nicht, kann also sein das es doch funktioniert...


----------



## 8ykrid (30. Oktober 2009)

hwbot HWBOT Country Cup 2009
Schon gesehen?


----------



## speddy411 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hmm für andere mit Sicherheit interessant, da ich aber nur alte Sachen benche bringt mir das nichts...


----------



## nulchking (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage, wie kann ich ein board starten ohne Panel?
Also ohne Starttaste etc.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2009)

Du mußt die Pins für den Power Switch des Front Panel Headers kurz brücken.


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden Kontakte kurzschließen, an denen normalerweise der Power Schalter befestigt wird. Schraubenzieher reicht schon.


----------



## nulchking (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich gleich mal schauen was mit dem Board so geht


----------



## Icke&Er (2. November 2009)

Weis einer wie gut eine ATI X800 mit Dice skaliert?

PS: Die GTX260 tut das doch gut, richtig?

MFG


----------



## Tobi209 (2. November 2009)

hallo zusammen hat vieleicht einer eine idee warum ich nichts mehr bei HWbot.org hochladen kann.

danke schon mal für eure hilfe.

mfg tobi


----------



## Lippokratis (2. November 2009)

Tobi209 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen hat vieleicht einer eine idee warum ich nichts mehr bei HWbot.org hochladen kann.
> 
> danke schon mal für eure hilfe.
> 
> mfg tobi



mach mal einen Screenshot von dem Fehler der auftritt bei hochladen. oft ist das Bild größer als 300kb dann will hwbot nicht.


----------



## Tobi209 (2. November 2009)

so da ist er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. November 2009)

@Tobi

Schreibe mal bei der deiner Ramgröße nur einfach 8GB hin! Der scheint mit deinem " / " nicht klarzukommen!

MFG


----------



## Tobi209 (2. November 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Tobi
> 
> Schreibe mal bei der deiner Ramgröße nur einfach 8GB hin! Der scheint mit deinem " / " nicht klarzukommen!
> 
> MFG


 
danke das war der fehler jetzt ist er drin.


----------



## Speedoo (2. November 2009)

Hallo!

 bräuchte Hilfe 

habe heute diese Mail bekommen: (mein englisch ist nicht so gut) 

Hello, 

An hwbot crew member, NeoForce, has been marked as 'checked by a moderator'.

You can view your result here: 
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=887312

You can find out more about the reporting user here: 
http://hwbot.org/community/user/neoforce



Yours sincerely, 
the hwbot.org team



worum geht es denn diesmal ???


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

Ein User hat dein Ergebnis gemeldet da es ihm anscheinend nicht sicher genug war (Details waren nicht zu sehen). NeoForce hat es gecheckt und alles ist okay. Brauchst dir also keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Speedoo (3. November 2009)

OK danke!


----------



## 8ykrid (4. November 2009)

@der 8auer
Hi hab ne neue graka.
Diese ist aber bei hwbot nicht vorhanden. Es handelt sich um eine Geforce 7500 LE 128MB.
Was soll ich denn nun machen?


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2009)

Wie sieht der Standardtakt der Karte aus? Also GPU/RAM?


----------



## 8ykrid (4. November 2009)

hier mal nen screen


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2009)

Dies entspricht der 7500LE 64 wie sie bei HWBot gelistet ist :GeForce 7500 LE 64 videocard overclocking specs - hwbot

Normalerweise wird eine neue Kategorie für die Karten angelegt wenn sie nicht in der Liste sind. Allerdings gibt es eine Regelung welche besagt, dass ältere Karten, die sich nur im VRAM unterscheiden, in die gleiche Kategorie geladen werden. Einfach weil die Leistung der Karten so begrenzt ist und nicht von der RAM-Menge abhängt. Also lade es einfach dort hoch. Wenn es Probleme damit gibt - einfach bei mir melden. Ich kläre das dann.

Etwas anderes:
Mit Vista verschenkst du im 01er ca. 30% deiner Punkte. Würde ich also mit XP noch mal machen. Da hast dann deutlich mehr 

Greez
Roman


----------



## 8ykrid (4. November 2009)

Merci für die Info.
Habe leider kein XP mehr da. Muss mal schauen ob ich noch einen auftreiben kann... .

Gruss Dirk


----------



## 8ykrid (4. November 2009)

Kann das sein?
KLICKEN BITTE


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2009)

Das ist schon recht schnell im Vergleich zu den anderen  Werde mal im HWBot Forum nachfragen.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. November 2009)

Warum nicht?
Sieht doch soweit OK aus.
Nur deine CPU musst du noch korrigieren.


----------



## Masterwana (4. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dies entspricht der 7500LE 64 wie sie bei HWBot gelistet ist :GeForce 7500 LE 64 videocard overclocking specs - hwbot
> 
> Normalerweise wird eine neue Kategorie für die Karten angelegt wenn sie nicht in der Liste sind.* Allerdings gibt es eine Regelung welche besagt, dass ältere Karten, die sich nur im VRAM unterscheiden, in die gleiche Kategorie geladen werden.* Einfach weil die Leistung der Karten so begrenzt ist und nicht von der RAM-Menge abhängt...



Gild das nicht für neuere Karte?
Geforce ab der 8XXX-Serie und ATI ab der 2XXX-Serie?

darum konntest du doch deine 8400er nicht neu listen lasten oder?


----------



## Chicago (4. November 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Kann das sein?
> KLICKEN BITTE



Pfft, da muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachsetzen! ^^
Ist doch nen schönes Ergebniss!

gruß Chicago


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Gild das nicht für neuere Karte?
> Geforce ab der 8XXX-Serie und ATI ab der 2XXX-Serie?
> 
> darum konntest du doch deine 8400er nicht neu listen lasten oder?



So ist es. Wortlaut war, dass ich die Karte zur anderen Kategorie hochladen soll wenn nur der RAM nicht passt.


----------



## 8ykrid (4. November 2009)

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
Hab diesen patch runtergeladen damit es unter vista 64bit funzt?! weiss nicht ob der getweakt ist?!^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. November 2009)

Ich würde AM nur unter XP benchen, bei mir macht Win7 zu XP einen Unterschied von knapp 80k Punkten.


----------



## Jogibär (5. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs, ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit meiner gebrauchten Festplatte. Ich habe sie schon mit Windows formatiert. Nun möchte ich die Daten aber richitg löschen. Welches Programm benutze ich am Besten dafür und wo bekomme ich es.
Dann möchte ich diese eine Festplatte benutzen zum Benchen auf verschiedenen Mainboards. Ich möchte Windows XP 32 bit installieren für mindestens 3 Systeme. Bitte kann mir jemand ausführlich erklären, wie ich da vorgehen muss? Bin in Bezug auf Festplatten kein Profi.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. November 2009)

Du kannst bei der Installation des ersten BS mehrere Partitionen erstellen (Ich glaube bis zu fünf).
Und dann kannst du, nachdem die Erste Installation auf C fertig ist, das nächste BS auf D installieren.


----------



## 8ykrid (5. November 2009)

Es sind 4 primäre Partitionen(heisst bootfähige).
Hier FAQ - Partitionieren unter Windows 2000 und XP kannste dich a bissel  einlesen.


----------



## Jogibär (5. November 2009)

@ Schnitzel: Ich habe es auch mal so versucht, auf C erstes BS installiert (auf erstes Mainboard), dann auf z.B. D das zweite BS (immer noch das erste Mainboard). Dann hatte ich zwar 2 BS auf dem ersten PC, wenn ich aber dann diese Festplatte an das nächste Mainboard angeschlossen habe, ist der PC nicht hochgefahren. Was habe ich bei meiner Überlegung falsch gemacht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. November 2009)

^^Ähm die Mainboards/System nicht gewechselt 

Du musst mit der Platte immer an das jeweilige System und dann das BS installieren.
(Sys1->C | Sys2->D | Sys3->E ....)


----------



## Jogibär (5. November 2009)

Ich habe 2 Partitionen angelegt am ersten Mainboard, dann auf c das BS raufgespielt. Ich hatte es auch ausprobiert dann die Festplatte ans nächste Mainboard anzuschließen, dann kam die Fehlermeldung: NTLDR nicht gefunden. Also irgendwie klappt es nicht.  Wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe ist die Vorgehensweise:  Festplatte ans erste Mainboard, partitionieren (z.B. 3 Partionen), dann auf c BS raufspielen. Danach Festplatte ans nächste Mainboard und auf D nächstes BS raufspielen usw.  Aber das hatte ich auch probiert und wie gesagt dann die Fehlermeldung siehe oben.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. November 2009)

einfach mal die festplatte komplett löschen während der Win XP Installation und dann die erste partion erstellen - windows installieren. dann an nächste  Mainboard und wieder partition erstellen und os installieren.

wichtig xp immer vor vista/ win7 installieren, weil xp den bootmanager von vista/ win7 überschreibt


----------



## 8ykrid (5. November 2009)

Haha wieder in den TOP Fifty^^
Mal sehen was ebay noch so hergibt


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2009)

@ 8ykrid: Habe eine Antwort wegen der 7500LE erhalten. Die Karten bei HWBot haben sich nicht in der Menge des VRAM sondern im Speicherinterface unterschieden. Also deine hat 64bit dann musst sie hier hochladen: GeForce 7500 LE 64bit videocard overclocking specs - hwbot

edit: Ich verschiebe deine Ergebnisse mal.


----------



## 8ykrid (5. November 2009)

Grrrrhh doc nix gewesen mit den Top Funfzig...*lol*


----------



## Jogibär (5. November 2009)

@ Lippokratis: Tja, werde ich so mal versuchen, wie Du es beschrieben hast, mal sehen ob es dann endlich klappt.


----------



## speddy411 (7. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe gerade eben 1806Mhz mit einem Athlon XP 1500+ erreicht...Nur komischerweise wird bei CPU-Z mein Athlon als Athlon XP 1900+ erkannt...Ich habe es trotzdem mal hochgeladen http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=918279

Was soll ich nun machen ?

Einfach so stehen lassen ??

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (7. November 2009)

mach ein Foto vom Prozessor wo man die Bezeichnung lesen kann, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Hab das selbe Problem bei den Athlons


----------



## speddy411 (7. November 2009)

Ok danke, hab es editiert...


----------



## Lippokratis (7. November 2009)

auf dem Prozessor steht aber AX1800 was für einen 1800+ Palomino spricht und nicht für einen 1500+


----------



## Tobi209 (7. November 2009)

hallo warum komme ich bei hwbot.com nicht in die rangliste? was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2009)

Hi,

gehe auf:

Options -> account -> Haken bei "I wish not to participate in hwbot rankings" rausmachen

Wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi209 (7. November 2009)

danke und muss ich da jetzt noch mal einen neu hochladen oder werden die alten auch gezählt?


----------



## Lippokratis (7. November 2009)

die alten werden gezählt


----------



## Tobi209 (7. November 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal auf den platz gespannt


----------



## speddy411 (7. November 2009)

@ Lippo:

Stimmt habe den Fehler jetzt auch entdeckt...Habe gedacht das 1500Mhz gemeint sind...Nehme mein Score wieder raus...Sorry dafür


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Screenshot bei HWBOT unterbringen muss?
Das Problem ist, den GMA 300 Chip gibt es mit 500 MHz. wie meiner es ist, sowie mit 667 MHz.
Wenn ich jedoch mein Ergebniss im 3DM06 sehe, scheint mir das Ergebniss unverhältniss mäßig hoch gegenüber den anderen Ergebnissen zu sein.
Von den Punkten her, passt das eher zu denen mit 667MHz.
Was soll ich machen?

Gruß Ü50


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Hey,

Kannst du mal beide Kategorien hier verlinken? Ich kann den GMA 300 mit 500MHz irgendwie nicht finden :/
Generell dann aber bei 500MHz wenn GPU-Z das so anzeigt.


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Kannst du mal beide Kategorien hier verlinken? Ich kann den GMA 300 mit 500MHz irgendwie nicht finden :/
> Generell dann aber bei 500MHz wenn GPU-Z das so anzeigt.



Roman, ich weiß leider nicht wie das mit dem verlinken geht.

Ich gehe jedoch so vor: unter "videocards" gebe ich GMA ein , dann erscheint die  Auflistung der Grakas. Hier gehe ich dann entweder auf 3000 oder X3000.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. November 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Roman, ich weiß leider nicht wie das mit dem verlinken geht.
> 
> Ich gehe jedoch so vor: unter "videocards" gebe ich GMA ein , dann erscheint die  Auflistung der Grakas. Hier gehe ich dann entweder auf 3000 oder X3000.



Hi

ich hab den gelichen Laptop wie du. Ich hab meine Ergebnisse zu dem X3100 hochgeladen. Zudem hängt die Mhz vom Treiber ab. Auf XP hatte ich 500 aud Vista 667.

Der 3DMark06 Score passt schon. Ich hatte auch mal über 600 Punkte nach mehreren Versuchen. Leider hab ich dann den screen versaut.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Alles klar  

Dann lade es Bei X3100 hoch. Stimmt dann auch mit dem GM965 überein.


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2009)

Ok danke,
dann werde ich mein Ergebniss unter X3100 runter laden.


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe gleich acuh mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich mti meinem OCéd E8500@3,8GHz nur magere 138000Punkte in AM3. Aber die CPU ist Primestabil, egal ob Blend, Small oder Large. Large läuft schon seit knapp 4Stunden und keine einziger Problem ist feststellbar, könnte es vllt an der GPU liegen? Ich bin wirklich mit meinem Fachwissen am Ende^^


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Hi,

Welche Grafikkarte hast du? Treiber?
Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Lippokratis (8. November 2009)

welche Grafikkarte(Taktraten), welches Windows, welche Treiber nutzt du?

edit: da war der Roman schneller


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

OS ist XP mit SP2, Treiber ist ForceWare 185.85. Graka ist eine 8800GTX.
Mit meinem OCéd E6600@3,6GHZ hab ich sogar 194xxx Punkte geschafft und mit Standarttakt 140xxxPunkte, was immer noch mehr ist als das mit dem E8500^^

Edit://
GPU hab ich noch nie OCéd, läuft immer @Stock


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Jop liegt am Treiber. Installier mal eine neuere Version z.B. 190.62 und vorallem:
- Ambient Occlusion deaktivieren
- AA&AF deaktivieren
- Texture Filterung Quality auf "High Performance"


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

Wo genau kann ich das Ambient Occlusion deaktivieren? Und Texture Filtering Quality wo genau finde ich das? AA und AF habe ich bei den Optionen ebenfalls nicht gefunden 

Edit://
AA ist schon deaktiviert

Edit2://
Lade gerade 191.07 WHQL runter, das hat ganze 110MB


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Sollte so aussehen wie auf den Bildern die ich angehängt habe. Die Englishe ist meistens wesentlich kleiner  Daher ists bei mir auch auf englisch.


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

Leider kann ich AMbeint Occlusion nicht finden bzw. weiß ichcniht, was das bedeuten soll (Übersetzung auf Startseite - News, Routenplaner, Übersetzer, Preisvergleich, Freemail, Wetter - Abacho.de brachte, Umgebende Verstopfung )
Das andere ist auf Hohe Leistung.
Soll ich dann nach dem AM3 auch zurück auf Stockeinstellungen oder soll ich das so lassen?


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Generell kannst du es für Benchmarks so lassen. Bei Spielen musst du es wieder individuell einstellen. Wenn es Ambient Occlusion nicht gibt ist es auch gut


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

Noch ne Frage:
Habe meinen E8500 auf 1,25V@BIOS und ~1,20V@CPU-Z, Idle @ 33-36°C und Last @43-46°C, ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2009)

Jo das hört sich alles vernünftig an. Wie sieht dein Ergebnis jetzt aus?


----------



## Semih91 (8. November 2009)

Hehe, aufjedenfall positiv. Habe nochmal VCore gesenkt, BIOS @1,20V, CPU-Z @1,16V. Und damit auch die Benchmarks durchgeführt, und bei 3DMark05/06 und AM3 positive Ergebnisse. Danke der8auer


----------



## speddy411 (9. November 2009)

Hat einer vll. eine Idee wie man ein K6-2 450 auf einem Asus P5A im OS übertakten kann ?

CPUFSB sagt mir dauernd "Fehler beim auslesen"


----------



## Lippokratis (9. November 2009)

haste mal den Taktgeber nachgeschaut ob der überhaupt unterstütz wird? wahrscheinlich ist das Board so alt das du da nur per Jumper übertakten kannst


----------



## speddy411 (9. November 2009)

Der Taktgeber wird unterstützt...Ist ein ICS sonstwas...Wird auch von CPUFSB richtig erkannt und gleich eingestellt....Bei Hwbot sind auch ein paar Ergebnisse mit einem Asus P5A drin...


Wäre blöd wenn ich nur per Jumper takten könnte, da ja meist der Boot nicht stabil läuft der Rest aber schon..


----------



## Lippokratis (9. November 2009)

auf "jumperfree" ist das board gejumpert?


----------



## MasterScorpion (9. November 2009)

ist hwbot.org down oder liegt es an mir?
wollte mich vorhin auch einloggen und dort stand dan unknow user ???

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (9. November 2009)

is im moment down


----------



## speddy411 (9. November 2009)

@ Lippo:

Den Jumper gibts nicht...Hab ich auch als erstes im Verdacht gehabt...


----------



## Ü50 (9. November 2009)

HWbot, ist wieder wach.


----------



## Masterwana (10. November 2009)

Habs endlich geschafft Win7 auf meiner 1TB zu installieren. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die sachen von der 320er rüberkopieren dann hab endlich ne Platte für XP.
mal hoffen das meine Punkte mit der 4850X2 steigen.
Mal schauen ob ich mir noch die Tage ne 10.1 GeForce hole


----------



## theLamer (10. November 2009)

Hey kann mir einer nochmal die dll-datei vom Aquamark  für Vista hier reinstellen (ATi-Grafikkarte)? Wäre sehr nett.. habe win7 installiert und Aquamark läuft nicht... Downloadseite der AF scheint gerade nicht zu gehen (zumindest bei mir)

danke


----------



## onkel-bill (10. November 2009)

Meinst Du die?


----------



## theLamer (10. November 2009)

Hm komisch es funktioniert immer noch nicht... hab windows 7  HP 64 bit... noch wer anders das Problem? Grafiktreiber ist aktuell..

EDIT: ist gefixt - hab den Ordner, der bei mit im Anhang ist benutzt  (falls noch wer anders das Prob mit windows 7 64 bit hat)


----------



## speddy411 (10. November 2009)

So habe den Fehler zwar nicht beheben können aber immerhin kriege ich den K6-2 500 auf 600 (120*5) stable...Pifast läuft auch durch...

Nur irgendwas scheint noch nicht zu stimmen, da Pifast über 800s. braucht was gar nicht zu den Ergebnissen bei Hwbot passt...Naja mal gucken und die nächsten Tage nochmal probieren....


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2009)

So, hab mir grad ein Signatur-Update gemacht


----------



## Icke&Er (14. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, hab mir grad ein Signatur-Update gemacht


 
Das ist coll! Wäre aber noch geiler wenn du noch irgendwas in die Richtung" Aber wir werden nicht lange hinter den anderen bleiben" oder so einbauen würdest!

MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

Und von der Grammatik her ist es zum ..  .. 

Englisch-Stunde bei Whoosaa: Was kann wohl an dem Satz "We stay Top 10" falsch sein?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2009)

Endlich gibts es wieder Punkte von mir^^

Hab es endlich gschafft meine 2. 7300 GS nach 3 mal Backofen wieder zum Lebn zu erwecken Und zudem nach 3 Std. Suche und Treiber installation, Sli auf P45 laufen zu bringen.

Heute abend gibt es dann gute 12,5 Punkte von mir.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und von der Grammatik her ist es zum ..  ..
> 
> Englisch-Stunde bei Whoosaa: Was kann wohl an dem Satz "We stay Top 10" falsch sein?


hehe die formulierung "von der Grammatik her" zeugt auch nicht von Eloquenz 

We'll wäre zu lang gewesen und wenn man es im Präsens schreibt, gehts ja auch... musst es ja nicht als Futur sehen - wir sind halt im Moment in den Top 10... und jetzt komm mir nicht mit present progressive... 

btw: bin klasse 13, seit kl 12 kein engl mehr... deshalb: Alibi


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

wtf, ich weiß doch nicht was present progressive ist.  Ich weiß nur, dass es so falsch ist. ich bin unschuldig!! 

Wie wäre es hiermit: "Top 10 4ever"


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2009)

ka könnte man auch nehmen, is sogar besser  .... moment...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> ka könnte man auch nehmen, is sogar besser  .... moment...



Nehehehe..  

EDIT: Gleich vieeeeel besser


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2009)

siehst du, dann bist du auch zufrieden  - müssen es jetzt nur noch durchsetzen... mal sehen, ob der Backofen meine 4850 wiederbelebt, die zeigt arge Bildfehler und verursacht immer Abstürze ^^


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Meine 8500 GT mutiert zu einer 8800GT im 03er 
Mittlerweile habe ich mit meiner 8500Gt schon vier Runs hintereinander im 03 er laufen lassen. 
Jedoch waren alle Runs fast doppelt so hoch, wie die die bei HWBOT als einzelne Karte eingestellt wurden. Selbst die im SLi sind niedriger
Das ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2009)

Du hast einen Black Run im Mother Nature Test!(~740 FPS) Allerdings kommt der nur selten vor und dann auch nur ein mal....

Versuch mal 3Damrk neu zu installieren und vielelicht auch den Patch, ansonsten den Treiber.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Der 03er produziert gerne Blackruns (Treiber stürzt ab und baut sich neu auf) dadurch sind die Fps angaben falsch.

Schau mal auf die results ...da siehst du das die Fps in Mothers Nature viel zu hoch sind.

Nicht abladen ....sieht auch jeder andere sofort 

Edit:Eiswolf siehts auch .....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2009)

Hab jetzt mal die Ergebnisse hochgalden, aber leider ist die Performance richtig *******. ich vermute einfach das der treiber net so richtig den Hal Mod vertragen hat

Search results. - hwbot.org

Gleich müsste es Punkte geben^^


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Super ....erinnert mich daran mir eine zweite zu besorgen


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2009)

Ich wollte den nicht abladen, hätte jedoch gut ausgesehen
eine 8500GT schlägt 8500 SLI
War 740 FPS denn viel, habe ich noch nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Ergebnisse hochgalden, aber leider ist die Performance richtig *******. ich vermute einfach das der treiber net so richtig den Hal Mod vertragen hat
> 
> Search results. - hwbot.org
> 
> Gleich müsste es Punkte geben^^



Schuldigung für den doppel Post. 34.2 Punkte


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Schuldigung für den doppel Post. 34.2 Punkte




ich dachte es gibt nur 2 Punkte pro screen, da ja ich der erste bin mit sli, aber es werden alle Scores gewertet..

Leider kann ich mit Single Card nichts reißen, da die Karten net so der Hit sind und ich keine Voltmod hab.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> da ja ich der erste bin mit sli


 
Und rate mal wer der zweite wird ....Gratulation


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2009)

Eiswolf93
wenn es Pro Screen 2 Punkte gäbe, da hätte ich auf 6 Festplatten so einige, jedoch bringen die alle nichts.

Aber, der Alte lernt (von euch)


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. November 2009)

Hmm, 7300GS (2ROPs) da wa doch was


----------



## Wargrown (15. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte auch mal n bischen mit benchen anfangen und hab mich schon im Team auf HWBot angemeldet. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es sich lohnt nen seltenen AMD Duron 1,8 GHz (hab ich zufällig) zu benchen, da ich mit meiner neuen Hardware (Phenom II 955 BE, Radeon 4870) sicherlich nichts reisse?

PS: Ich glaube den Duron mit 1,8 gabs nur aufm asiatischen OEM


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2009)

^^Klar um so seltener die Hardware umso höher ist die chance zu punkten


----------



## Wargrown (15. November 2009)

Könnt ihr mal bei HWBot suchen ich find keine Ergebnisse zum prozzi oder ich habs nich geschnallt *schaaeeem*


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. November 2009)

^^Heist der Kern zufällig: Applepred -> der hier?


----------



## Wargrown (15. November 2009)

yo ma schauen ob ich irgendwo noch ne Lücke finde, inder ich nen bench platzieren kann. (4 comp. zur verfügung: phenom II 955, radeon 4870; amd duron applebred, celeron d 2,8 ghz, amd 5600+; und versch. grakas)

sorry für die schreibweise aber ist vom bett aus geschrieben.


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2009)

Hab grad noch n paar kleine Scores hochgeladen... demnächst folgen noch weitere, sodass ich endlich irgendwann den Hardware-Master-Titel bekomme...
Nächstes Zwischenziel: 250P 

```
To bench: 
athlon 500 MHz slot a
athlon 750 Mhz slot
athlon 850 MHz
PIII 700 MHz
PIII 900 MHz
```
sollten noch Punkte drin sein


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

Hat jemand was zu Vmods für AGP Boards ?


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an für welchen Sockel?


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

^^775.......also für das Asrock Dual sata 2


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2009)

Hast du mal nachgeschaut, was für eine Spannungsversorgung verbaut ist und wieviel sie theoretisch leisten könnte?
Hatte auch ma nen Asrock (939DualSata2) und da ging im Bios die Spannung nur bis 1,4V - mit Hardmod auch nur bis 1,5V, weil das das Maximum war, was die verbaute CPU-Versorgung hergab


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

Vcore kann man gar nicht einstellen ....habe schon eins da mit Trimmer aber darauf startet momentan kein Core mehr ....deswegen will ich ein zweites zur Gegenkontrolle


----------



## Lippokratis (17. November 2009)

vlt. hilft dir der bsel mod weiter.


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Vcore kann man gar nicht einstellen ....habe schon eins da mit Trimmer aber darauf startet momentan kein Core mehr ....deswegen will ich ein zweites zur Gegenkontrolle



Schau mal in deine PN.


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

@Ü 50

Danke ....Perfekt


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2009)

Hey, werde demnächst eine Radeon 7000 benchen (PCI) 
Muss man da was beachten (außer dass die CPU bestimmt nich limitiert)?

Nützt es was, den PCI-Takt hochzusetzen, sodass mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht oder is das Ding eh so eine Krücke, dass das nix bringen würde?


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2009)

Der PCI Takt brint auf jeden Fall etwas, die ATI 7000 gibt es auch als AGP Variante, die PCI Bandbreite limitiert da doch schon ein wenig.

@True Monkey:
Wo lag das Problem?


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2009)

^^Mir ist ein Trimmer vom Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2 abgegangen.....und ich war mir nicht sicher wo ich den wieder auflöten muss.


----------



## theLamer (18. November 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Der PCI Takt brint auf jeden Fall etwas, die ATI 7000 gibt es auch als AGP Variante, die PCI Bandbreite limitiert da doch schon ein wenig.


Naja die PCI-Variante is eine extra Kategorie
Radeon 7000 PCI videocard overclocking specs - hwbot


----------



## mAlkAv (19. November 2009)

Ich weiß, ich hab mich ja damit auch darauf bezogen dass es wohl durchaus etwas brint den PCI Takt anzuheben, da bei der Karte die Anbindung limitiert.
Was man unter anderem daran sieht dass die AGP Variante bedeutend schneller ist.


Gruß


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Achso, so meintest du das  - Hast natürlich recht ^^
Hab noch eine X1900_XT_ (keine XTX vom Crossfire das ich auch ma hatte) besorgt, denke mal das wir sehr schwer Punkte ohne DICE zu holen (vlt 3DMark 2006/Vantage)... mal sehen .. 8400gs is auch noch da sowie ne Menge Rotro-HW


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. November 2009)

Hey

BenchBros haben nun als erstes einen richtigen Score mit de 5970 Single Card hingelegt und gelich mal neuen WR in 3DMark03 geholt

Link zum Score  --> KLICK

Ein I7 auf 5,2 Ghz und eine 5970 auf über 1 Ghz GPU Takt haben locker gereicht um den alten rekord über 3.000 Punkte zu übertreffen

Von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch zum WR
mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Stummerwinter aus Awardfabrik hat übers Wochenden 2 5970 zur verfügung gestellt bekommen^^


----------



## bau7s (20. November 2009)

StuWi 
und wie das erste kurz angetestete ergebnis aussieht, kann da gut was kommen wenn er zeit findet die karten mal ein bisschen auszufahren ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
gibt's 'ne Möglichkeit, eine 7900 GT ohne Volt-Mod zu overvolten, also softwaremäßig?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. November 2009)

Nein, leider nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Verdammt! 
Arg, da nichts läuft wie ich will, lass ich glaube ich von heute an die Hände von OC, iwie wirds eh nichts.. 
Ich weiß, man müsste halt auch mal richtig machen H2O LN2 usw., aber so viele Rückschläge wie ich schon erlitten habe, das ist echt nicht mehr normal.. ^^


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

@Whoosaa:

Ist bei der kompletten Geforce 7 eingentlich nicht möglich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen... könntest ja das Bios verändern und aufspielen - manchmal gehts 
z.B. mit Nibitor ist das möglich und Nvidia Flash Tools brauchst du noch

EDIT: Zu lahm ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Ne, ich hab schon gelesen, dass es per Nibitor net läuft..


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Naja es gibt immer Ausnahmen.... habe es bei einer 7300gs (glaub ich oder ne andere Geforce 7) auch mal geschafft... aber in 95% der Fälle klappts nicht. Da hilft nur probieren mit entsprechender Erwartungshaltung... ("Das wird eh nix....") um dann positiv überrascht zu werden


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Warum kein VoltMod ? 

[How-To] NVIDIA 7900GT VOLTMOD - Grafikkarten


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum kein VoltMod ?
> 
> [How-To] NVIDIA 7900GT VOLTMOD - Grafikkarten



Ist ja ewig einfach. ^^
Hmm, vllt. Wo kriege ich denn  Silberleitlack her?


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

IM Autoladen, bei ATU kostet ein Fläschchen 9,99€ 
einfach nach "Silberleitlack" oder "Leitsilber" fragen..

Alternativ auch im Online-Shop http://www.atu.de/pages/shop/artikel_detail.html?wg=wg_5762&artikelnr=DO0997


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Joh, genial. 
Ob die heute auf haben? Dann hock ich mich gleich in den Bus und düse los. 
Multimeter braucht man aber nicht zwingend, oder? Weil das kostet ja dann wahrscheinlich auch noch mal was, und 3 Volt werde ich ihm hoffentlich schon nicht reindrücken..


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Multimeter wäre schon nicht schlecht, neben Spannungsmessung auch zwecks Widerstandsmessung im stromlosen Zustand  - allerdings nicht zwingend notwendig


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Und was kostet sowas? ^^


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Also ich denke mal mindestens nochmal so viel wie der Silberleitlack, ich benutze immer das von meinem Vater mit  - habt ihr keins im Haus? 

Manchmal hat ALDI/LIDL auch sowas im Angebot, da kann man auch günstig zuschlagen. Bei Obi und im Fachhandel wirst du schon mehr zahlen, denke ich mal 
Wichtig sind, dass es STromstärke, Spannung und Widerstand messen kann. Und wenn du was mit LN2 machen willst, kannst auch noch ein paar Euro drauflegen für Temperaturmessung ^^


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Multimeter braucht man aber nicht zwingend, oder? Weil das kostet ja dann wahrscheinlich auch noch mal was, und 3 Volt werde ich ihm hoffentlich schon nicht reindrücken..


 
Im Baumarkt gibt es Multimeter ab 10€


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Gegenüber vom ATU ist ein toom Baumarkt ->  win. 
Hmm, joa, dann könnt ich mich jetzt an dieser Stelle wieder schön darüber aufregen, dass man in Deutschland nicht mit 16 Auto fahren darf, aber stattdessen gehe ich mal lieber hoch und bearbeite meine Eltern, mich zu fahren. 
Ach ja, noch was: Die Speicherkühler vom Accelero S1 habe ich auf meine 4890 gepappt, wenn ich die jetzt runter nehme und auf die 7900 kleben will, wie kriege ich die zum halten? Ein Klecks WLP?


----------



## mAlkAv (21. November 2009)

Stimmt schon, auf der anderen Seite kann man bei dem 7900GT Vmod nichts soviel falsch machen, sofern man die Punkte richtig verbindet


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Sagtmal, ist der Bot grad wieder down? Komm nicht rauf -,-


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2009)

Bei mir geht alles normal


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

hm jetzt gehts auch wieder... waren wohl nur 5min oder das Prob trat nur bei mir auf 
Bin grad noch am benchen (PIII 650 MHz)... Bis Weihnachten will ich den Hardwaremaster haben ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was: Die Speicherkühler vom Accelero S1 habe ich auf meine 4890 gepappt, wenn ich die jetzt runter nehme und auf die 7900 kleben will, wie kriege ich die zum halten? Ein Klecks WLP?



..hm?


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Wie sind sie denn befestigt? Klebepads? Die kann man präskriptiv nur einmal verwenden


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Jop, Klebepads.
Aber die wird man ja wohl nochmal benutzen können?
Meine Idee war, sie mit WLP zu befestigen. Hmm. Muss ich mal googlen..


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Naja wenn das mal hält... vor allem wenn der Speicher heiß wird und sich die Konsistenz der WLP ändert....


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Ja, wer stellt denn so einen Schmarrn her, dass man den noch nicht mal wechseln kann?


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Kannst ja noch (wenn du lebensmüde bist) Wärmeleitkleber verwenden...
...oder neue kaufen


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Oh ja, warum nicht gleich die 4890 in die Tonne kloppen.. 
Hmm, mal schauen. Ansosnten kauf ich mir halt noch so ein kleines Paket.


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

> Ja, wer stellt denn so einen Schmarrn her, dass man den noch nicht mal wechseln kann?


Würdest du es als Hersteller anders machen?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Würdest du es als Hersteller anders machen?



Ich würde 'ne Sonderanfertigung für mich machen lassen. 
Ne, im Ernst, ich würds au net anders machen - regt aber trotzdem auf..


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Grad nochma 6 Punkte geholt^^
Noch ca. 50 Punkte!


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

o.m.f.g. bzw. hier..
Man lernt nie aus, aber dafür sind die 25 € jetzt weg.. 
Wenn sie die RAM's austauschen, dann liegt's ja wahrscheinlich daran, und nicht an der Temperatur, oder?


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2009)

Wie, soll das heißen du hast die Karte geschrottet?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Nein, scheint ein Produktionsfehler von Nvidia zu sein, schau dir mal den gnazen Thread an.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. November 2009)

Stummerwinter ist mal wieder auf Platz 1 vorgerückt. Fragt sich nur, für wie lange diesmal.
Gratz Stummerwinter!
Und KingPin ist nur noch 4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2009)

> Gratz Stummerwinter!


 Respekt und Gratz auch von mir


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2009)

Update:

War heute bei ATU und bei toom, und keiner von denen hatte Silberleitlack. 
Kann man des irgendwo online bestellen?

Ein Multimeter für 6,99 € habe ich auch noch gesehen, bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob wirklich die beste Wahl ist, ich stelle später noch mal ein Pic rein.


----------



## Dr.House (23. November 2009)

Er hat nen neuen 03er Single Card WR mit ner 5790 aufgestellt ~ 144 k 

In Amerika gibt es die 5790 noch nicht, dewegen noch so ruhig


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> War heute bei ATU und bei toom, und keiner von denen hatte Silberleitlack.
> Kann man des irgendwo online bestellen?
> ...


online:


theLamer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Alternativ auch im Online-Shop Zubehör rund ums Auto. Top-Preise bei Fußmatten, Heckträgern, Kindersitzen, Pflegeprodukten und vielen weiteren Artikeln ? sparen Sie bei atu.de!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2009)

Oh.  
Danke.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2009)

Kein Ding, ich schau mir grad an, was mit dem Phenom X4 9750 und dem AMD Athlon XP 1500+ zu reißen ist... allerdings schreibe ich morgen 4 std Chemie 

Lernen? Normativ ja...
Benchen? Normativ nein...
[...]


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2009)

So, das ist das Multimeter, man beachte auch den Preis.. 
Meint ihr, das bringt's, oder lieber 'nen 10er mehr investieren?


----------



## mAlkAv (24. November 2009)

Sollte wohl erstmal reichen, zeigt es bis zu 3 Nachkommastellen an?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2009)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Sollte wohl erstmal reichen, zeigt es bis zu 3 Nachkommastellen an?



Uff, keine Ahnung, ausprobieren konnte ich es nicht. ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (24. November 2009)

Miss einfach mal den Widerstand zwischen 2 Punkten und stell das DMM auf 2000 oder 200 Ohm ein


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2009)

Also, ich habs noch nicht gekauft. ^^
Ich wolte nur mal wissen, ob es sich lohnen würde, des zu kaufen, oder ob man lieber 10 € mehr investieren sollte. Die Bilder sind im toom gemacht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. November 2009)

Weihnachtspräsent für das AwardFabrik HW-Bot Benchmark Team-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Redaktion, nehmt euch ein Beispiel!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2009)

Oha, das is ja mal spannend... ma sehen was das is... denke mal ein Shirt oder so? Wobei das ganz schön teuer wäre...
Uns würde zu Weihnachten ja auch schon ein PCGHX-Hwbot-Shirt reichen, das wir kaufen können, oder?


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Weihnachtspräsent für das AwardFabrik HW-Bot Benchmark Team-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
> 
> Redaktion, nehmt euch ein Beispiel!
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Poste da mal hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...info-hwbot-team-stats-der-pcgh-01-2010-a.html


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2009)

Wo krieg ich SPindeltrimmer her außer übers Internet? Da sind die Versankosten ja ein Vielfaches vom Preis für ein Poti


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

Hört sich so an als bräuchten wir hier ne Sammelbestellung. 
Gibts nicht nen Conrad Shop bei dir in der nähe?


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2009)

ne leider nicht... aber ich brauch zur Zeit nur einen 100kOhm... und der kostet n paar Cent aber einige Euro Versand -,-


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2009)

Nimm doch direkt das ganze Sortiment in doppelter Ausführung.
Dann sitzt du beim nächsten mal nicht direkt wieder auf dem Trockenen.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. November 2009)

Mach ich auch immer so, am besten gleich 5-20 von jeder Größe, je nach dem welche man am meisten braucht


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. November 2009)

Hwbot wird in wenigen Minuten down sein, daher bitte nicht in Panik ausbrechen, falls ihr nicht darauf zugreifen könnt.

Die heutige Meldung dazu:


> Due to restructuring in the data center where the HWBOT dedicated servers are hosted, we need to physically move our servers from one rack to another. Planned downtime is about 30 minutes, starting at 23.00h CEST (+1GMT) this evening. The IP adres will change, but this should be transparant to our visitors.
> 
> The replacement of our aging database server will occur after the MSI competition, as it has not been delivered in time to install this evening.


--> Planmäßige Wartung


----------



## SeLecT (27. November 2009)

Na Leute ihr dürt nicht fehlen bei unserem Gewinnspiel, vieleicht hat ja einer von euch das Glück und ihr Gewinnt einen ExtremEdition Pot


Zum AwardFabrik Gewinnspiel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2009)

Hm... sind ja nicht gerade wenig Beiträge :ulgy: in denen die verteckt sind


----------



## mAlkAv (27. November 2009)

Bekommt eben keiner was umsonst geschenkt, aber die Aktion ist nicht schlecht


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2009)

tjoa aber 325k Beiträge 
da braucht man schon etwas ^^


----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2009)

Umsonst ist nur der Tod und der kostet noch


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2009)

Schöne Aktion und danke für die Einladung


----------



## Icke&Er (27. November 2009)

So dann werde ich mal die Forenwelt nach lustigen Bildchen durchsuchen!
Eigentlich ne klasse Aktion!
*Den GPU-Pot hol ich mir*

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (27. November 2009)

Wie der8auer schon sagte Danke für die Einladung!
Aber warum habt ihr das nicht schon Montag gemacht? Ich war die ganze woche krankgeschrieben!!!


----------



## SeLecT (27. November 2009)

Naja... da war ja noch nicht mal Advent. Nun ist ja schon (fast) Weihnachtszeit!  

Viel Spaß bei der Suche!


----------



## onkel-bill (28. November 2009)

Eigendlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende wieder ein bischen benchen.
Ich hab endlich mein Selbstbau-Benchtable fertig. Das Multimeter ist diese Woche gekommen. Also hab ich den E8500er von theLamer mit meinem Rampage Formula gepaart. Die erste 8800GS auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut.
Alles hübsch zusammengebaut. Nur noch die Wakü (1x240er Radi + 1x360er Radi) entlüften und losgehts...
Nun, der 360er Radi ("Zitat: 100% dicht") war es nur zu 99,99%... 
Ne schöne Sauerei. Was meine Frau dazu gesagt hat, könnt ihr Euch sicher denken. 
Jetzt bin ich erstmal gefrustet.
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

Hast du denn das Leck lokalisiert ?


----------



## theLamer (28. November 2009)

> Also hab ich den E8500er von theLamer mit meinem Rampage Formula gepaart.


Hehe, bin ma gespannt wie hoch du ihn mit der Wakü so bekommst 
Hab meistens mit 4750 MHz @ H20 gebencht, mehr ging bei bestem Willen nicht


----------



## onkel-bill (28. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hast du denn das Leck lokalisiert ?


 
Jepp, der Radi hat kleine Bleche zum Schutz vor zu langen Schrauben.
So´n Blech ist voll in eine Bahn gedrückt... 
Da kam´s raus, auf 1,5 - 2 cm. 
Ich hatte die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite montiert.
Denke nicht, daß es zu reparieren geht.

Na ja, nun muß ich mich halt nach nem anderen umschauen...
Am besten zwei... 



theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe, bin ma gespannt wie hoch du ihn mit der Wakü so bekommst
> Hab meistens mit 4750 MHz @ H20 gebencht, mehr ging bei bestem Willen nicht


 
Was echt, unter H²O schon so hoch?
Welches Board?

Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt...!


----------



## theLamer (28. November 2009)

Board war RAmpage Extreme vom Kumpel 
Aber das hat auch schon extremst gezickt bis wir es bis so hoch hatten


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

Servus Leute, ich habe ein Problem. (Wen wundert's)
Habe die Graka (7900 GT) @ Accelero S1, Bleistift-Mod ausprobiert, und jetzt passiert folgendes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txu0dqgoUMU

Was zum Teufel ist denn jetzt da los? Was ist ihr Problem?
Das gezeigte passiert jedes Mal beim Starten, sie ziegt noch die sie ausrichtenden 4 bunten Windows-Viertel an, zum Anmelde-Bildschirm geht es jedoch nicht mehr - Bluescreen.


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

What the hell? o.0 Geile Bugs 

Denke mal, dass die Karte das Zeitliche gesegnet hat...


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> What the hell? o.0 Geile Bugs



Wahnsinnig geil..  
Hmpf. Vielleicht bringt es so ein Anti-Statik-Armband doch..


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

Ich würde erst mal den Bleistiftmod entfernen....... mal schauen was dann ist .


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

Hab ich schon.. ^^ .. -.-


----------



## mAlkAv (28. November 2009)

Sieht eigentlich nach typischem Speicherfehler aus. Wahrscheinlich hat die Karte einfach zuviel Spannung gesehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

Dabei hab ich ihr bei einer Standard-Spannung von 1,2 V nur 1,4 gegeben - kann doch wohl nicht zu viel gewesen sein - @Accelero S1 wohlgemerkt..


----------



## mAlkAv (28. November 2009)

Eigentlich nicht, ich habe schon eine 7900GT bei deutlich mehr Spannung(und gleichem Kühler) gebenched, einen Speichermod hattest du aber nicht drauf oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2009)

Nope, das ist es ja, was mich am meisten verwundert hat, als du Speicherfehler gesagt hast. 

Kann es wirklich sein, dass wenn man kein Anti-Statik-Armband oder wie des heißt trägt, dass dann nach 2-3 Minuten, in denen man an keiner Heizung, man sich so auflädt, dass man die Karte kaputt macht? Bzw., benutzt du während solchen Abenteuern so ein Armband?


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

Habe ich noch nie gehört. Ich "begrabsche" meine Hardware ständig beim Benchen ohne an eine Heizung zu fassen o.Ä. und mir ist noch nix kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Dr.House (29. November 2009)

Heizung anpacken zum entladen ,aber nur bevor ich loslege, danach nicht mehr   Ist ja zum Glück noch nie was passiert ...


----------



## CrashStyle (29. November 2009)

Ich muss zugeben mache es auch net immer, ABer ich versuche immer dran zudenken. Und puhh mir ist bisher davon auch noch nix passiert^^


----------



## 8ykrid (29. November 2009)

Wieder in den Top 50
Habe mit elektrostatischer Aufladung schon nen Mobo beim Einbau geschrottet, ging schneller als ich gedacht hatte. Seitdem immer Armband


----------



## Whoosaa (29. November 2009)

Naja, auf jeden Fall hatte ich das gestern wieder alles zurückgebaut (Accelero @ 4890, stock @ 7900), habe jetzt die 7900 reingesetzt - und sie läuft!? Fu**!
Zuerst hab ich vermutet, dass sie vorher nicht funktioniert hatte, weil kein Lüfter auf dem PCB eingesteckt war. Also Lüfter rausgemacht - und sie schmierte tatsächlich nach kurzer Zeit ab, und gab mir dann die gleichen "geilen" Bugs wie gestern. Läuft alles darauf hinaus, dass der Accelero gestern nicht richtig saß.. -.-


----------



## mAlkAv (29. November 2009)

Naja immerhin lebt die Karte noch


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> habe jetzt die 7900 reingesetzt - und sie läuft!? Fu**!


 

Also ...los gehts ....auf ein neues .....wir wollen Tote sehen 

Scherz beiseite ....natürlich wollen wir keine Leichen sehen sondern Erfolge.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. November 2009)

Ich hatte meine 7900GT mit 1,55V Vcore und 2,23Vmem laufen.
Für den Speicher reicht das voll und ganz,die 1,55V auf dem Chip sind aber zu wenig um ganz vorne mitzuhalten.


----------



## onkel-bill (29. November 2009)

Aquamark (Single Card 8800GS) benchen mit:
*-Core-I7 920 @ 4,4GHz*
oder
*-E8500 @4,8GHz* ???

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2009)

Core i7. Sollte mehr erreichen.


----------



## onkel-bill (29. November 2009)

Okay, also "nur" 3DM01 & 3DM03 mit dem Wolfdale...
THX


----------



## theLamer (29. November 2009)

4,8 schaffst du damit also... nice


----------



## onkel-bill (29. November 2009)

ja, sogar mit weniger Vcore... Abwohl 1,58V immer noch "abartig" viel ist...  Aber is ja "nur" zum benchen...
Aber wenn´s so weiter geht, kriegt meine Frau die CPU auch nich... 
Dann hol ich doch noch den "neuen" E6300er. Oder E6500K.
Aber die bench ich denn ja auch...

"ein Teufelskreis"


----------



## theLamer (29. November 2009)

Hab teilweise (kurz) mit 1,648V gebencht aber er ging nich höher... aber kann auch am Speicher gelegen haben, der war schon stark übertaktet und wird wahrscheinlich der limitierende Faktor gewesen sein 

Naja trotzdem sehr schöner Takt


----------



## onkel-bill (29. November 2009)

Also die 4800 will er nicht beim 3DM01. Bin jetzt auch da "runter" auf 4750.
Ich denk mal, beim 03er ist es noch schlimmer.

Noch nen schönen 1.Adventsabend Jungs!


----------



## theLamer (29. November 2009)

Ja dir auch... Versuche mich grad am Phenom 1 - sieht im Moment ganz ok aus


----------



## Otterauge (30. November 2009)

Zur Info unser Gewinnspiel wurde gestoppt... es haben wohl einige mit unlauteren Mitteln versucht die Smilies zu finden. 

Das ist einfach unfair und den Erlichen gegenüber  einfach nur fair das wir uns was neuens einfallen lassen.

Also erspart es euch ...
AwardFabrik - Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Advent Advent ein Lichtlein brennt!


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2009)

Oh man  Echt daneben!


----------



## Icke&Er (30. November 2009)

WAAAAAAAA!

Ich hatte das halbe Forum durch! DAS KANN DOCH NET SEIN! Was für Idioten cheaten den da??
sch*****!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (30. November 2009)

Echt schade sowas...Fande die Aktion eigentlich recht interessant auch wenn ich nach 200-300 Posts keine Lust mehr hatte


----------



## mAlkAv (30. November 2009)

Wirklich schade, leider gibt es immer Leute die solche Aktionen ausnutzen wollen.


----------



## 8ykrid (30. November 2009)

Hi Leutz,
welche älteren PCIe GrafikKarten kann man empfehlen um Pkte zu holen? Habe mir jetz für 10€ ne 6600 128bit zugelegt(leider noch Student, wenn ich wieder Geld verdiene werde ich es krachen lassen)
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Alles ist gut fuer Punkte... Je mehr submissions es fuer die Karte gibt desto mehr Punkte sind auch zu holen... Allerdings auch schwerer
gleicht sich also aus

fuer viele Pokale ist seltene Hardware gut und benchmarks wie sisoft Sandra oder pcmark 2004


----------



## 8ykrid (30. November 2009)

@lamer
genau das ist ja die Fragewelche alte Hardware. Hab die Listen von hwbot schon abgeklappert. Was würdet Ihr denn sagen?


----------



## Lippokratis (30. November 2009)

da im neuen jahr die hwbot engine umgestellt wird und seltene hardware dann nicht mehr so viel punkte gibt wie häufig gebenchte würde ich sagen, all grafikkarten/prozessoren wo um die 20 submission pro benchmark gibt sollten gute punkte geben, sowohl jetzt als auch im neuen jahr. aber welche grafikkarte jetzt genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, wirst schon sehen bei welcher du eine chance hast


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Prinzipiell alles... Manchmal wirst du aber fuer Pokale um voltmods nich herumkommen 
also ich wuerde Win benchsystem aufbauen mit schneller CPU, sodass keine Limitierungen von da kommen. Und dann guenstige pcie-grakas


----------



## 8ykrid (1. Dezember 2009)

Merci für die Info´s


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute über 10 Punkte in insgesamt 70 Submissions verloren...?
Meistens ist der Rang gleich geblieben, nur daß es jetzt wohl weniger Punkte dafür gibt!
Auswirkungen der neuen Regeln?

Ich hatte leider nur nen "kurzen Tanz" mit meiner XFX 8800GS 580M:

nach der Umrüstung auf H²O funktioniert sie nicht mehr... schnief.
Dabei hat sie 2 ziemlich gute Scores mit Standartkühler gebracht:
[hwbot] result detail. - hwbot.org
[hwbot] result detail. - hwbot.org
Schade, da wär sicher noch viel mehr drin gewesen. (Nur 1,21V VGPU, kein VRAM Mod)
Mein Enermax Netzteil piept, wenn ich die Karte drin hab, auch nach Zurückbau...
Werd also mit der XFX 8800GS 680M weiter machen, die erreicht aber längst keine 1116 Ram...
Nächstes Jahr komm ich wohl erst dazu, mir ne neue zu holen...
c´est la vie


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Dezember 2009)

ich habe fast 60 Punkte verloren. hoffe mal es ist nur ein Datenbankfehler und nicht schon die neue Regelung für Hardwarepunkte


----------



## speddy411 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir sind auch 6 Punkte weg...Ist zwar nicht die Welt aber bei nur 70 Punkten merkt man das dann doch..


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir sind es jetzt insgesamt 20 Punkte in 96 Submissions. 

Wenns so weiter geht, bin ich meinen 10. Platz ruck zuck wieder los...


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich gut an^^

Da können wir ja nächstes Jahr, durchstarten wen es so kommt.


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja scheint ein Datenbankproblem zu sein. Steht auch im HWBot Forum What's going on? - hwbot.org


----------



## Semih91 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie wird eigentlich AM3 bewertet? Nach der CPU oder nach Grafikkarte? Wie genau ist es da mit den Punkten? Da wird es auch zw. Multi und Solo GPU unterschieden oder?


----------



## theLamer (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Semih91
Wird nach Grafikkarte unterschieden 
Richtig, Singel GPU und Multiple cards 

z.B. hier ganz unten


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir sind auf 2 Punkte in 20 Submissions flöten gegangen.
Hoffentlich klärt sich das ganze wieder auf.


----------



## Semih91 (1. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Semih91
> Wird nach Grafikkarte unterschieden
> Richtig, Singel GPU und Multiple cards
> 
> z.B. hier ganz unten



Danke für die Info. Aber wie sieht es dann z.B. bei HD4870 X2 aus? Oder bei GTX295? Zählen diese als Multi-GPU oder als Single?


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

Es wird nach GPUs gezählt. In dem Fall Dual-GPU


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine 7900GT mit 1,55V Vcore und 2,23Vmem laufen.
> Für den Speicher reicht das voll und ganz,die 1,55V auf dem Chip sind aber zu wenig um ganz vorne mitzuhalten.



Ich hab gerade den Schock meines Lebens erlitten..  
Muss ich ein anderes Mal erklären.

Welcher der 3D Marks ist denn weniger Grafikkartenlastig als der '06? (Falls es überhaupt einen gibt..)


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

So, heute wird ordenlich gebencht, nachdem ich meine letzte Klausur für dieses Semester (Mathe 4-stündig - Vektoren/Matrizen) geschrieben haben werde 

Dann kann ich mich voll dem Benchen widmen und hoffe, das Ziel aus meiner Signatur zu erreichen ^^


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Dezember 2009)

Damit bringst Du mich in zugzwang:
Du bist ja immo nur knapp hinter mir!

Also auf zum benchen!


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

So. Matheklausur geschrieben, jetzt gehts los mit Benchen!


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade den Schock meines Lebens erlitten..
> Muss ich ein anderes Mal erklären.


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk, ich kann die 8800GTS320 wieder bei Seite legen...
Ich hab jetzt das OC-Potenzial ausgelotet, nur mit "ganz leichter" Spannungserhöhung:
VGPU: 1,3V VRAM: 2,1V, ist in einer solch hart umkämpften Kategorie kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen... Die meisten hatten sich ja nicht "nur" unter Wasser, sondern gleich unter DICE... (Gruß an House... )
Die Karte ist wohl zu doll Mainstream, mit Karten, die nich unbedingt in jedem 2. Zockersystem stecken oder steckten (8800GS ) läßt sich wohl mehr reißen...
Vllt wenn ich mal "günstig" eine (oder zwei) bekomme mach ich da weiter...

Gruß
onkel-kill-bill


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Welcher der 3D Marks ist denn weniger Grafikkartenlastig als der '06? (Falls es überhaupt einen gibt..)



Kann mir desch denn keiner sagen?


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Dezember 2009)

Kommt immer auch auf die Grafikkarte an, aber im Allgemeinen ist der 3DM01 recht CPU lastig.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2009)

@Whoosaa
Du hast dir doch schon selber geantwortet.....zwar als Frage aber richtig geraten


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> Du hast dir doch schon selber geantwortet.....zwar als Frage aber richtig geraten



Hmm..
Jetzt habe ich aber 2 widersprüchliche Aussagen hintereinander, wem soll ich denn nun glauben?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2009)

Warum widersprüchlich ?

mAlkAv sagt das der 01er recht CPU lastig ist und ich widerspreche dem nicht aber meine das der 06er noch mehr von der CPU abhängt


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok..
Naja, dann geh ich mal '01 benchen. '06 habe ich nämlich schon aufgegeben.. ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum widersprüchlich ?
> 
> mAlkAv sagt das der 01er recht CPU lastig ist und ich widerspreche dem nicht aber meine das der 06er noch mehr von der CPU abhängt


 
Dem kann ich zustimmen! Der 01er skaliert am besten mit dem max Takt (je mehr GHz destso besser) und der 06er barucht eine sehr starke CPU via i7!

MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen! Der 01er skaliert am besten mit dem max Takt (je mehr GHz destso besser) und der 06er barucht eine *sehr starke CPU via i7*!
> 
> MFG



Das erklärt einiges. Ich habe mich nämlich noch gewundert, warum ich nur 6000 Punkte (CPU) hatte, und andere bei niedrigerm Takt von 'nem i7 11000..


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2009)

Habe gestern noch mal fix 9 Punkte oder so fürs Team geholt... Sind jetzt insgesamt immerhin 18.4 oder so... 
15 davon wurden unter Luft aufgestellt ^^ i7+5850 ftw...

In dem Rechner sitzt zwar ne SSD (von wegen PC Mark), aber es ist Win7 installiert. PC Mark läuft ja nur auf Vista. Weiß jmd, ob man das iwie umgehen kann?
Ist ja echt schade um die Punkte 

Hier mal meine Scores:
Masterchief79 hwbot profile


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich lüft PCMark unter Win7^^ aber ich habs nur mit der 32-Bit Version geschafft.
 Bei der 64-bit hab ich keinen lauffähigen Encoder gefunden, aber vor kurzem hat hier im Forum jemand die richtige Version gepostet. müsste mal suchen...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Also, das ganze war so:
Erstmal habe ich mir ja die 7900 GT gekauft, weil ich damit ein paar Punkte holen wollte. (@ Accelero S1 @2x 120 mm 1600 rpm) 
Naja, als sie dann ankam, habe ich erstmal festgestellt, dass ich unwissentlich die falsche gekauft hatte. Gibt nämlich eine 256 MB und eine 512 MB Version, ich wollte die 256 - und bekam 'ne 512er. 
Naja, Schock überwunden, Karte kalt gestellt, dann kam der nächste Schock: Ich wollte die GPU overvolten, und habe festgestellt, dass die Karte nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht!  
Eine Ahnung hatte ich schon während dem Kühlerwechsel, hatte mich aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Das heißt, ich musste eine andere Anleitung zum overvolten finden - habe ich dann auch. Pencil-mod drauf (2,3k Ohm anstatt 2,61 -> ca. 1,59 V anstatt 1,36). Karte lief auch ganz gut, unter 3DMark 06 ging die GPU von 550 bis 760 @ air, versteht sich. Nächstes Problem folgt sogleich: Wollte dann auch den VRAM overvolten - und dafür gibt es nun aber keine Anleitung im Internet mehr!?... (Dieser hat nämlich nur 32 MHz mehr gemacht. -.-)
Naja, letzter Schock dann beim OC, ich habe also die Karte am Maximum, 6800 Punkte im '06er, denke mir, okay, jetzt oce ich noch den Prozi von 3,2 auf 4 GHz, habe vlt. 1000-1500 Punkte mehr, und knacke einige Rekorde. Denkste!  CPU oc't - und ganze 100 (!) Punkte mehr!  
Dann habe ich es endgültig aufgegeben (Hwbot-Rekord liegt bei 8900 Punkten ), und hebe mir die Karte jetzt für eine LN²-Session irgendwann mal auf.


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2009)

> Natürlich lüft PCMark unter Win7^^ aber ich habs nur mit der 32-Bit Version geschafft.
> Bei der 64-bit hab ich keinen lauffähigen Encoder gefunden, aber vor kurzem hat hier im Forum jemand die richtige Version gepostet. müsste mal suchen...


Also PCmark 2005 / Vantage läuft auch unter Win7 64 bit (bei mir zumindest)
Allerdings will der PCmark 2004 partout kein Ergebnis zeigen, was schade ist, denn wenn wir das irgendwie hinkriegen würden, könnten wir da im Teamranking auch schön aufsteigen


----------



## speddy411 (4. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage....Hat jemand von euch noch guten DDR Ram ?? Ich denke da an winbond BH5 Chips oder ech5...

Wenn dann sollte er mal hier vorbei schneien....Klick mich


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Allerdings will der PCmark 2004 partout kein Ergebnis zeigen


 
Du hast schon 3/5 mal Super Pi dabei am laufen.

- PCMark04 öffnen
- 3x SuperPi starten
- 3x den 2M Test auswählen, aber noch nicht auf OK drücken
- Die 3 "OK" Felder übereinander legen um sie schnell starten zu können
- "Run PCMark" drücken und schnell ein Fenster mit "OK anklicken, aber nicht auf das OK selbst. Wenn ihr dies nicht tut kommt später "Benchmark aborted" da PCMark04 es nicht genre zulässt wenn ihr andere Fenster anklickt.
- Kurz vor dem Ende von Multithreaded Test 2 (File Decompression, Image Processing) strartet ihr dann 3x SuperPi 2M.
- Nach erfolgreichem Beenden von Multithreaded Test 3 schließt ihr die offenen SuperPi Fenster
-Klickt aber außer den [X] , um SuperPi zu beenden, nichts an! Sonst kommt wieder die Fehler "Benchmark aborted".
- Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.

hier ausführlicher 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2009)

Lol ich meine, es geht nicht mit WIndows 7 64 Bit und Quadcore.... wie man ihn allg. bencht is auch klar, so nooby bin ich auch nicht


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

haha ....sry ...hat aber nichts mit nooby zu tun .....mir ist es anfangs mit dem o4er auch nicht anders ergangen und ich habe es erst gebucht als mich jemand darauf aufmerksam machte.

Hmm unter Win 7 habe ich es noch nicht probiert ....bin ja unter XP schon in den Top 20


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2009)

Jo das meinte ich mit Windows 7 hat es bislang keiner hinbekommen... alles andere ist ja (relativ) einfach (mit Anleitung)


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also PCmark 2005 / Vantage läuft auch unter Win7 64 bit (bei mir zumindest)


Also, bei mir (wenn ich starten will) kommt immer die Meldung, dass der Bench nur unter Vista läuft. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob  ich schon diese Hotfixes installiert habe (falls es dafür einen gab)... Muss ich mal gucken.

Hab aber trotzdem noch auf keinem meiner Rechner jemals es geschafft, nen PC Mark xxx durchlaufen zu lassen -.- Immer iwelche Festplattenfehler oder sowas.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (6. Dezember 2009)

Servus Bench-Freunde!

Konnte mir ein paar Sockel A CPU`s zusammen schnorren und brauch n ordentliches Board. Tendiere zum A7N8X und wollt ma fragen ob es unbedingt die -E Deluxe Version sein muss, oder ob ein ``normales´´ die gleichen OC Eigenschaften hat ?

MfG Fresh


----------



## Alriin (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es auch das "normale" tut. Müsstest nur vergleichen ob es die gleichen Komponenten verbaut hat und dann ... das ersparst Du dir sowieso nicht ... einen VMod löten.

Hier die Anleitung.


----------



## mAlkAv (6. Dezember 2009)

Genau so, wenigstens die Vcore mod. Ich habe auch eins und selbst mit Luftkühlung habe ich die maximalen 2.16V ausgenutzt


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab gerade mal den E5200 und den E2180 für die nächste Session auf max.FSB getestet.
Da war Licht und Schatten dicht beieinander.
Der 52er kneift schon bei 350 die Arschbacken zusammen,jeder Versuch da mehr rauszubekommen ist kläglich gescheitert.
Der wird dann wohl weiter im AGP-System dienst schieben.
Der 2180 geht dafür schinmal bis 450 Primestable,das sieht schon bedeutend vielversprechender aus.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

^^Da hast ja schon nen guten 52'er, meiner macht schon bei ca. 320 dicht 
Ist deiner auch im M0 Stepping? Die R0'er sollen wohl ein bisschen besser sein


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja ,ist ein M0.
War mir gar nicht bewusst das ich eine guten erwischt habe.^^


----------



## Predtemp (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich als Neuling, habe da mal eine Frage.
Wenn man mit superpi und wprime bencht, bringt da eine Arbeitsspeicher Verdoppelung etwas?
Also von 4 Gig auf 8 Gig mit einem E6500?
Und wieviel Vcore verträgt ein Athlon 64 3500+?
Danke im voraus,

predtemp


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi 

Beim SuperPi 32m bringt es, zumindest beim i7, einen kleinen Vorteil wenn du ein 6GiB Kit statt eines 3GiB Kit verwendest. Allgemein bringt es aber nur sehr wenig bis gar nichts. 4Gib reichen aus und 8 werden wahrscheinlich keine Verbesserung geben.

Bei der CPU kommt es ganz auf die Kühlung an. Denke bis zu 1,5V sollten zum Benchen mit guter Kühlung kein Problem sein.


----------



## Predtemp (11. Dezember 2009)

Ein dickes Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort 

THX der8auer


----------



## Semih91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Wie geht es, dass ich auch PCGHX-HWBot-Member hier im Forum werde? Bin ja schließlich auch im Team


----------



## speddy411 (11. Dezember 2009)

@Predtemp: Bei manchen Games ist es sogar so (bei älteren) das 8GB etwas (sehr geringfügig) langsamer sind als 4.

Wie das nu beim Benchen aussieht müsste mal einer testen...


@semih91:

Beim "Kontrollzentrum" kannste unter "Benutzergruppen" die Gruppe festlegen....


----------



## Ü50 (11. Dezember 2009)

HWBOT hat mir heute mit *Recht* einen äteren Run gestrichen nachdem es jemanden aufgefallen war, das ich auf meinem Leppi mit einer X1600 den 06er "unbeabsichtigt" mit der Auflösung 1280X800 eingestellt hatte.
Jetzt wollte ich den Run ordnungsgemäß mit 1280X1024 neu laufen lassen, stelle die Auflösung auf 1280X1024 starte den 06er dort wird mir jedoch die Auflösung  1280X800 angezeigt.
Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn dein Leppi die Auflösung nicht darstellen kann häng einfach einen Monitor dran und bench dann


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

Hast nen anderen Monitor dran? (das Display macht die Auflösung bestimmt nicht mit und schraubt sie wieder runter)


----------



## Ü50 (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke Leute, 

auf diese Idee hätte ich ja auch selber kommen können, ich .....


----------



## Semih91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir vllt jemand helfen, wie ich eine alte gespeicherte .cvf Datei mit der neuen hochladen kann? Habe nämlich die .cvf Datei meines E6600 als es auf 4GHz war und will es nun als CPU-Z hochladen, nur da kommt dann der Fehler, dass die Datei vom Alten ist und ich nicht mehr hochladen kann. Wäre echt nett


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du die alten CPU-z Dateien nicht mehr validieren... Ganz am Anfang waren die Dateien  auch noch nicht verschluesselt, sodass man leicht cheaten konnte. Das wurde zum glueck unterbunden


----------



## Semih91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Oh man 
Kann ich eventuell mit einem Screen, wo ich 4GHz geschafft habe, auch CPU-Z ein Bild hochladen oder akzeptieren die das nciht?


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Screenshot alleine reicht nicht, du brauchst eine validation


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Dezember 2009)

bei CPU-Z zählt leider nur die Validierung. Wenn du es einmal auf 4GHz geschafft hast, dann geht es ja sicherlich nochmal.


----------



## Semih91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Oh man 
Und ich dachte, dass ich da vllt ein paar Punkte rausholen kann. Naja ich schreibe mal die Leute von HWBot an, mal schauen, was sie dazu sagen.

Edit://
Ich besitze die CPU nicht mehr und habe nun ein T2RS Plus, komme damit net mal klar, also sehr unwahrscheinlich^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Dezember 2009)

Noch 15 Points bis zur 9000er Grenze!


----------



## Predtemp (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,
habe da eine Frage zu der Vcore meines E6500,
verwendetes Sys:

-Asus Striker II Formula
-E6500
-OCZ Reaper 1066 MHz 2x2Gig
-MSI 9800GTX+ 512MB
-Prolimatech Megahalems

und zwar habe ich im bios 1,41V eingestellt und CPUz zeigt nur 1,31V an, nach was richtet man sich da, und wie weit kann ich da noch hoch?
Hänge grad bei 378MHz fsb.
Dank im voraus und nen schönen samstag noch!
Ich werde noch bisschen benchen!


----------



## theLamer (12. Dezember 2009)

Generell zeigt eher CPU-Z das richtige an. Die Spannung ist immer geringfügig niedriger als im BIOS eingestellt (Vdrop nennt sich das). Wenn du dem entgegen wirken willst beziehungsweise zu starke Schwankungen hast, kannst du probieren, ob "Loadline Calibration" auf Enabled was bringt 

Wie hoch du noch kannst? Kommt auf die Kühlung und auf den Benchmark an.... Kurzzeitig kann man auch mal bis zu 1,5V geben, allerdings eher bei wprime / SuperPi usw., die schnell durch sind. Irgendwann merkst du ja auch, dass mehr Spannung praktisch nix mehr bringt.
Also:
-> Temperatur beachten, wenn sie ok ist, dann nicht über 1,5V (bzw. 1,4-1,45V max in 3D-Benches) laut CPU-Z


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Dezember 2009)

@Predtemp

Das ist doch ein Pentium Dual Core E6500, oder?


----------



## Predtemp (12. Dezember 2009)

@ Blechdesigner: Ja das ist ein Pentium Dual Core E6500.



@theLamer: Dankeschön und Loadline Calibration bringt leider nichts.


----------



## theLamer (12. Dezember 2009)

Predtemp schrieb:


> @theLamer: Dankeschön und Loadline Calibration bringt leider nichts.


Joa LLC ist eigentlich auch eher was für Boards, die starke Spannungsschwankungen aufweisen, was bei deinem Board sicher nicht der Fall ist 

Als Zusatz (habe mir mal erlaubt zu zitieren: )


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> unter vdroop versteht man die Spannungseinbrüche unter last. Beispiel, dein CPU hat im idle 1,2V, wird dieser jetzt aber ausgelastet bricht die Spannung beispielsweise auf 1,18V ein.
> (sowas ist gerade beim übertakten störend, da gerade unter Last die Spannung stabil bleiben soll... Mittlerweile gibt es zum beispiel von ASUS die loadline calibration die genau dieses verhindert)


----------



## Predtemp (12. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich diese 1,5V Vcore als max Wert für jede cpu, bei ausreichender Kühlung anwenden auch bei älteren und den etwas neueren, also Quad cores?
Bei kurzen Benchmarks?


----------



## speddy411 (12. Dezember 2009)

Kommt drauf an wie alt...Also wenn du z.b. einen Pentium 3 nimmst wirst du mit 1.5V nicht weit kommen weil schon die Standardspannung zw. 1.65 und 1.75 liegt.

Aber auch bei neueren CPU´s kannst du bei guter Kühlung für kurze Zeit 1.5V fahren...

Bei mehr sollte es dann aber schon eine Wakü oder eben Dice, LN2 sein...


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

ich wollt ma fragen warum mir vantage nachm default run cpu score:21452
anzeigt
ich denke mal angesichts meiner cpu das da irgendwas stimmt....oder ich bin zu doof richtig abzulesen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

^^Physik X an


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

jo ich wollte nur ma so guckn was ich so aus meinem sys rausquetschen kann,war nur für mich gedacht und nich für HWBOT oder so^^
heißt das wenn ich physx aus mach wird mein ,,echter´´ cpu score angezeigt?^^


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2009)

Genau so ist es. Für HWBot müsste es aus.


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

ok dann werd ich ma physx ausmachen und guckn was dann fürn gurkenscore bei meiner cpu rauskomm


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2009)

Würde so 3500-4000pkt schätzen


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

überdenke mal deine schätzung ich hab die cpu der wärme zu liebe auf 2.650ghz runtergetaktet
müsste ma die sig ändern


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2009)

3000? 

Sag an


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

bin grad nochn film am guckn
dauert noch ne ca 1std 20min
muss dich noch gedulten


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2009)

1 Stunde & 20 Minuten rum, wo bleibt das Bild?


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

jo kommt ja schon

der bauer hat schon gut geschätzt


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> jo kommt ja schon
> 
> der bauer hat schon gut geschätzt



War auch nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen.  
*Schleimspur zieh*


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

höhö


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2009)

So, gestern ein paar Punkte geholt, bis Weihnachten gehts hoffentlich auf 300 zu (hab noch ein paar Scores hier, die ~10P bringen, versuch sie aber noch zu verbessern)


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, gestern ein paar Punkte geholt, bis Weihnachten gehts hoffentlich auf 300 zu (hab noch ein paar Scores hier, die ~10P bringen, versuch sie aber noch zu verbessern)


 
Du packst das schon, da die letzten 25 doch ein klacks für dich sind

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du bis Weinachten 300 P. haben willst, mussst dich ganz schön beeilen

Ich versuch grad ne weitere 9800 gtx+ aufzutreiben, brauch unbedingt punkte. zudem versuch ich grad meine eltern zu überzeugen, mir eine 5870 zum weihnachten zu schenken

leute noch 15 Punkte

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Du packst das schon, da die letzten 25 doch ein klacks für dich sind



Danke  
so einfach ist das zwar nicht, aber ich bin wie gesagt zuversichtlich. Wenn es bis 20. nix wird, hab ich kein Problem damit, DICE zu bestellen... wollte aber eigentlich erst nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hab grad bemerkt, dass das Classi 4-way Sli in Deutschland lieferbar ist!

Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Falls jemand interesse hat^^


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tobi209 (13. Dezember 2009)

na das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus nur leider müßte ich mir da zuviele neue sachen kaufen und das gibt streß mit der frau


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Dezember 2009)

Interess schon, aber wer soll den spaß den bezahlen? Da habe ich als Student leider zu wenig Möglichkeiten!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (13. Dezember 2009)

@Icke&Er:

Geht mir genauso...Reizen würde es mich ja schon...


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2009)

So, 25 Punkte noch für mein Ziel 
und 8 bis wir 9000 haben


----------



## speddy411 (14. Dezember 2009)

Go go go...Push it


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute!

Was ist besser fürs benchen mit 3x GTX 260?

1.) Intel i7 @ 4,4Ghz

2.) AMD X4 955 BE @ 4,7-5GHz?

MFG


----------



## Dr.House (14. Dezember 2009)

i7 natürlich. Wie kühlst du denn für 5 GHz Phenom ?


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> i7 natürlich. Wie kühlst du denn für 5 GHz Phenom ?


 
Mit Dice! Auch wenn der AMD mehr takt hat rockt der i7 besser?


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2009)

Würde spontan auch i7 sagen


----------



## Dr.House (14. Dezember 2009)

Wieso denn nur 4,4 GHz bei i7.  Jedes Board sollte BCLK 220 machen, das sind mit nem i920 auch schon 4,6 Ghz   Klar schneller. 

Erstmal die Architektur und dann Tripple-Channel + 8 Threads, da geht einiges mehr mit.

@ 4-Way Classified. Wenn ich mir jetzt nicht Auto kaufen müsste, hätt ich zugeschlagen.  Das normale 760 hat ja auch knapp 380 € gekostet. Dachte wäre schlimmer der Preis.


----------



## Semih91 (15. Dezember 2009)

Bench doch gleich mit beiden, vllt bekommst du dann in beiden Kategorien Punkte


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Dezember 2009)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Bench doch gleich mit beiden, vllt bekommst du dann in beiden Kategorien Punkte


 
hwbot unterscheidet aber nicht zwischen AMD und Intel! Es kann nur sein, dass ich z.b in 01 oder Aqua mit dem AMD etwas mehr Punkte bekomme, da diese mit höherem Takt skalieren

MFG


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja, allgemein soll der AMD ja besser fürs spielen sein, aber geht mit dem i7 nicht noch mehr Takt? Denn unter DICE o.ä. (was du denke ich brauchen wirst um den AMD so hoch zu jagen) sollte mit dem i7 doch noch mehr drin sein.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Dezember 2009)

Also im AM3 bringt die AMD CPU definitiv viel weniger, schau dir doch nur mal die Ergebnisse im bot an. Für ~310000 Punkte braucht der PhenomII 6GHz+, ein Core i7 schafft das schon mit ~4.2GHz.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr das schon gelesen?

Gautam Out To Find Perfect OS - hwbot.org


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. Dezember 2009)

schöner Artikel!

Muss mich mal mit Nlite auseinandersetzten. mir fällt grad ein, dass ich ja ne Vista 32 bit CD hab^^(Business) 

Interessant wäre es mit einer Nvidia karte geworden, er hat ja schon angedeutet, dass da XP besser ist.

An diesem Test hat mich der AM3 score verwundert, hätte nicht gedacht, dass da soviel in win 7/vista steckt


mfg eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2009)

*9000pkt sind geknackt  Glückwunsch an alle!*


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir aus *Glückwunsch* an alle.

Uns speziellen Dank an der8auer für den schönen Athlon XP 1600+ hat gute 15 Punkte gebracht


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2009)

Bitte gerne  Freut mich wenn du damit Punkte holen konntest. Habe ja nicht mal Boards dafür.


----------



## Hollywood (15. Dezember 2009)

Glückwünsche Jungs! Sauber! 

Hollywood


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch!

leider konnt ich dazu nicht beitragen, aber bald kommen 2 weiter 9800 GTX+

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Dezember 2009)

Jap habe auch schn lange netmehr gebencht!

Aber meine 3 GTX 260 hab ich fast alle am Start und dann gehts wieder Sub zero! 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Schade das es in Kempten in schönen Allgäu keine Firma gibt bzw. hab ich keine gefunden die LN2 verkauft. Browser würde ich LN2 bekommen, vllt. mach ich das im januar^^


----------



## Semih91 (15. Dezember 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> schöner Artikel!
> 
> Muss mich mal mit Nlite auseinandersetzten. mir fällt grad ein, dass ich ja ne Vista 32 bit CD hab^^(Business)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das schon sehe, bekomme ich Lust meinen Vista 32-Bit Business zu installieren, habe nämlcih im Jahre 2006 mein Rechner gekauft und dabei dieses Update für Vista erhalten. Nun kann ich mich ja den schönen Dingen wenden, habe ja eh neue HDD, die ich als Windows System benutzen werde, könnte dann die hier leeren und danach mit dieser HDD benchen


----------



## speddy411 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gute Arbeit Leute 

Bei mir gehts am 16.1- 17.1. mit LN2 los...11 Sockel 462 gehen dann unter 0 

@Icke&Er:

Wieso eigentlich 3x 260 ? Für Global Points wären doch 5000er besser geeignet.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Dezember 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> @Icke&Er:
> 
> Wieso eigentlich 3x 260 ? Für Global Points wären doch 5000er besser geeignet.
> 
> Gruß Speddy411


 
Das kann schon sein, aber da in meinem 24/7 Sys schon 2xGTX 260 @ wakü arbeiten ist doch der Wille zu ner dritten nicht weit!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch wieder wahr


----------



## Jogibär (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe es auch gerade gesehen, ist ja super: unter den ersten 10 der Welt und dann noch mit über 9000 Punkte. Das ist ein schöner Jahresabschluss. Ich hoffe, mit den neuen Regeln werden wir nächstes Jahr nicht allzu viel verlieren.


----------



## theLamer (16. Dezember 2009)

> Ich hoffe, mit den neuen Regeln werden wir nächstes Jahr nicht allzu viel verlieren.


Meinst du das mit Dual/Single - Grafikkarten?


----------



## Jogibär (16. Dezember 2009)

@ the Lamer: Ja genau das meinte ich.


----------



## theLamer (16. Dezember 2009)

Joa wird schon nicht so schlimm.... 

Ich habe vor allem vor, nächstes Jahr vermehrt Global Points zu holen  - da wird die eine oder andere Benchsession sein, mein Pot verstaubt ja schon


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Dezember 2009)

Globale Points nehme ich jetzt auch in Angriff und ich denke, dass einem da( wer noch nicht viele Globale Points hat) das Update des bots helfen könnte!

Sprich die Einteilung der Globale Points in die Single,Double,Trippel und Quad Klasse!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (16. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt 
Hab den i7-920 und ein Kumpel hat auch noch einen 950er... wäre natürlich hammer wenn ich den unter DICE verwenden könnte 

Hoffe auch, dass mir das Update nicht schadet...


----------



## Predtemp (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi, kann mir jemand ein gutes OC Board für den 478er Sockel empfehlen??
Habe noch 3 Pentium 4 Cpu´s rum liegen aber leider kein board dazu.


----------



## speddy411 (16. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach war der Chipsatz 875P einer der besten...Guck einfach mal beim Bot was die anderen so haben und orientier dich daran ob das Mobo den 875P hat oder nicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Dezember 2009)

> Hi, kann mir jemand ein gutes OC Board für den 478er Sockel empfehlen??
> Habe noch 3 Pentium 4 Cpu´s rum liegen aber leider kein board dazu.


Abit IC7 Max 3

persönlich habe nur ein IS7 von Abit konnte noch nicht viel mit testen, aber falls du mal an ein Abit IC7 Max 3 rankommst und deine Prozzis durch hast, denk man mich 

noch ein kleiner Link als Hilfe für die Entscheidung


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss mal wieder was tun,ich hab gerade gesehen daß ich auf Platz 21 abgerutscht bin.


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2009)

Mir fehlen noch 6.8 Punkte, die sind am WE drin 
Dann hab ich endlich auch den Mastertitel


----------



## newjohnny (17. Dezember 2009)

hi, hab ma ne frage an die pro´s^^
weiß jemand, ob ich den athlon x2 4400+ über 1.45 Vcore ziehen kann, wenn die kühlung passt???
Kein bock das Teil zu killen...
Ich weiß, dass der kein besonders guter oc-proz. ist, hab ihn aber immerhin von 2.3 auf 3.2 stabil gebracht^^


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2009)

Fürs Benchen kein Problem wenn die Kühlung gut ist. Da kannst du 1,5-1,55V geben. Die alte Generation verträgt das


----------



## newjohnny (17. Dezember 2009)

THX, dann wird er leiden müssen XD
Mein Ziel is ja 3.5Ghz, ma sehen was geht...


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz,

brauche jetzt mal ne genau Antwort aus eurer Erfahrung!

speziell an Roman/House:

wie gut skalieren GTX 260 SP216 mit kälte(in meine Fall DICE)? 
Bringt allein die Kälte schon mehr/besseres Taktpotenzial (wie beim AMD 955BE) oder muss ich da mit Spannung nachhelfen?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2009)

Nur Kälte wir max. 50 MHz mehr bringen. Daher würde ich schon sagen, dass du mehr Spannung brauchst


----------



## Dr.House (17. Dezember 2009)

Roman hat recht. Erst mit mehr Spannung und dazu Kälte kann man viel weiter gehen als sonst. 

Als Bsp. Eine CPU die 4 GHz bei 1,2 Volt macht, rennt auch keine 5 Ghz bei 1,2 Volt nur mit Kälte. Ist bei Grakas genau so. 

55nm Karten rennen etwas besser als die 65nm, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Dezember 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Fürs Benchen kein Problem wenn die Kühlung gut ist. Da kannst du 1,5-1,55V geben. Die alte Generation verträgt das


Nicht nur die alte Generation
Meinem 940BE hab ich auch 1,6V verpasst (unter einem Noctua U12P wohlgemerkt)
Gehäusewand offen und 160W Ventilator davor, so wurde er im Idle nur 59°, unter Last (SuperPi 1M) 71°, also 1° vor der Notabschaltung
Und der Score davon hat mir nicht mal Punkte gebracht....


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar! Gut das ich dann alle mir 65nm habe damit ich das AF Volttool benutzen kann 

MFG


----------



## Shi (17. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Wie weit würdet ihr einen 5600+ Lukü takten versuchen?=


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Dezember 2009)

65 oder 90nm?

Also ich hab hier einen 4800+ 65nm, den hab ich mit 1,45V auf 3,2Ghz bekommen, mit mehr Spannung geht da vllt. noch was mehr. 
Da der 5600+ (in 65nm) ja praktisch derselbe Chip mit anderer Spannung ist, sollte denke ich ähnliches drin sein.
Wenn deiner 65nm ist würd ich mal 1,5V geben und testen ob er die 3,5 pakt. Bei guter Lukü (Mugen2, Megahalems o.ä.) sollten die Temps bei so einem DC auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Dezember 2009)

Bis die Temps nicht mehr passen oder mir die Spannung zu heikel wird!
Das kann man so auchnet sagen, dass muss man testen.

Ich habe bei meinem alten E6750@4GHz@1,55V aufgehört, aber mein Kumpel hatte seinen Q6600@4,2GHz@1,7V!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein E 6500 K ,der hält schon so einiges aus. (noch unter Luft)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Dezember 2009)

Blöde Frage an Ü50

welches Mainboard hast du? ddr und zudem noch ein 2:1 teiler, wo ich dachte das geht net(dachte 1:1 ist das niedrigste)?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Dezember 2009)

1,8V unter Luft? der wird aber nicht lange so gut laufen. 1,8V bei 45nm gibt eigentlich nur unter Dice oder LN²


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

> welches Mainboard hast du? ddr und zudem noch ein 2:1 teiler, wo ich dachte das geht net(dachte 1:1 ist das niedrigste)?


Das würd mich auch mal interessieren, da ist Speicherlimitierung ja gleichsam ausgeschlossen


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2009)

@Ü50

Na das ist doch jetzt ein feines setup für AGP....hoffen wir mal das der Core eine Weile mitspielt 

Müsste das dual sata 2 von Asrock sein ....mit Vcore mod


----------



## Ü50 (18. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Na das ist doch jetzt ein feines setup für AGP....hoffen wir mal das der Core eine Weile mitspielt
> 
> Müsste das dual sata 2 von Asrock sein ....mit Vcore mod



Ja True, genau dort steckt der CPU drinne. Noch immer unter Luft. Weil, mein ASUS Pro Tubo noch nicht zurück ist

@Lippo, ich hatte den versehentlich kurz zeitig unter Luft auf 1,9 V laufen, mit dem VMod einen kleine Drehung zu viel gemacht

Der braucht ja auch nur einige Runs zu überstehen. Ich hätte mir sowieso besser direkt zwei davon bestellt.


----------



## Jogibär (18. Dezember 2009)

An alle, die mit Luft kühlen: Fenster auf und benchen! Nächste Woche soll es wieder milder werden. Habe heute die Zimmertemperatur auf 7,9 °C bekommen, hatte ich vorher noch nie so niedrig. Einige Punkteverbesserungen waren drin und ein paar Pokale. An das ganze Team: Bis Ende des Jahres müssen wir über 9000 Punkte bleiben, also Euch allen viel Erfolg beim Benchen!!!


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann mach das ich endlich ne 3. gute GTX 260 bekomme und ich kann da was machen!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (18. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute ein recht guten Pentium 3 Celeron 533A erwischt... 4mal Gold ohne viel zu tweaken....


----------



## Jogibär (19. Dezember 2009)

@ Icke&Er: Da kann ick leider och nüscht machen. Aber bestimmt bekommst Du doch zu Weihnachten etwas Geld, was Du in eine GTX 260 anlegen könntest oder?!  @ Speddy411: Schöne Ergebnisse, hast ja auch bald die 100 er Punktegrenze geknackt.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Dezember 2009)

@Jogibär:

Thx !

Mal sehen ob ich noch über 100 komme vor Weihnachten....


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2009)

@Jogibär

warum unterkühlst du denn dein Zimmer, setz dich doch mit Glühwein, Steppdecke und PC auf die Terasse.
Bei mir sind es gerade mal - 14°


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns (Winsen) ist es -15°C 
Werd nen Opteron benchen bei dem Wetter


----------



## Alriin (19. Dezember 2009)

Macht aber bitte Fotos davon wie ihr euch den A**** abfriert! *g*


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Der User hat das ganz gut gelöst, sodass er PC kalt ist und er selber nicht : 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/30922-benchen-im-schnee.html

Hab grad gemerkt, es sind doch nur -6°C (lohnt sich auch noch, mit offenem Fenster zu benchen) - mein ipod touch hat mir irgenwie was falsches angezeit


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2009)

Mein Mora Steht draußen auf der Fensterbank und holt sich kalte Füße.
Und bei mir drinne habe ich 21°


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Dezember 2009)

die idee von ich net schlecht, aber wenn man mal an den pc muss immer wieder rausgehen-,-, dann doch lieber ganz drausen^^

wenn meine 2te 9800 gtx+ das ist, verusch ich mal 5 ghz unter luft^^ mit meinen e8500 vielleicht klappts ja

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Aber wenn man den PC nach dem Benchen reinholt, kondensiert erstmal schön die warme Luft daran und man kann ihn erstmal nicht benutzen


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2009)

Deshalb ist der Mora draußen und der PC drinnen.


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Sieht stark aus 

was willst du denn benchen?


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2009)

Immo brauche ich den Mora nicht. Ich habe z.Z. ein anderes Mobo drauf 775 Sockel unter Luft, bin zu faul den CPU Kühler 1366 auf 775 umzubauen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Mora draußen und der PC drinnen.


Gibt das kein Kondenswasser an den Schläuchen, wenn das Wasser so kalt wieder reinkommt?

Außerdem muss der im Winter dann ja immer laufen weil sonst das Wasser im Mora einfriert.

Und was sagt der, wenn da im Sommer die Sonne draufballert?


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Er wird wohl nicht immer draußen sein, sondern nur dann, wenn es so schön kalt ist wie jetzt und eben zum Benchen


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das Konstrukt mit der Plexiplatte und den Verschraubungen and der Fensterbank sieht jetzt nicht so provisorich aus.
Naja, mal sehen was Ü50 sagt.


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Da hätt ich ja Angst, dass der nachts geklaut wird, wenn der da immer stehen würde 

Nebenbei: Mein Projekt aus meiner Signatur ist jetzt erfolgreich  - die Titel werden aber erst um Mitternacht geupdatet... Hab noch einige Scores hier, die bestimmt nochmal 20-30P bringen würden, aber ich versuch sie in den nächsten Tagen nochmal zu verbessern, um möglichst  viele punkte zu bekommen


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Und sogar 5 Tage zu früh. Willst du nicht bis Silvester Overclocking Guru versuchen?^^


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Hehe danke... Naja wenn du mich finanzierst versuch ich gerne den  Overclocking Guru - hab ja immerhin 1,7 Global Points 
Mir fehlt im Moment die Hardware fürs globale Ranking, mit einem i7-920 und einer HD4890 komm ich wohl nicht allzu weit


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Dezember 2009)

Auch von Glückwunsch zum Hardware Master Titel. Jetzt bloß nicht nachlassen.


----------



## Hollywood (19. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch theLamer! Gut gemacht! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Dezember 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zu deinem Titel!
mach weiter so!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (19. Dezember 2009)

@theLamer:

Gute Arbeit....Weiter So 

Jetzt bloß nicht nachlassen 



Mal was anderes....

Ich "battle" mich zurzeit mit "kwaz2" um die goldenen Cups beim Pentium 3 Celeron 533A

Gestern habe ich ihn geschlagen und heute hat er zurückgebencht 

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum ich bei Pifast oder bei SuperPi so schlechte Scores habe...Normalerweise liege ich mit anderen Prozzis immer da wo man es anhand des Takts erwarten könnte.

Hat einer eine Idee warum das nicht so läuft wie es soll ?

Ich habe es probiert mit 512, 256, 128mb RAM, dann mit der Auslagerungsdatei gespielt aber alle die Tweaks die ich so kenne greifen hier komischerweise nicht.


----------



## theLamer (19. Dezember 2009)

Der Pifast-Score ist ja nun echt mal komisch....Ist schon bemerkenswert, dass du so weit hinten bist  (Pifast ist normalerweise auch nicht soo tweaklastig wie SuperPi)

Wenn gar nix hilft, kannst du Windows ja neu aufsetzen, die Frage ist bloß, ob sich das wegen der paar Pünktchen lohnt - immerhin bist du ja schon auf dem zweiten Platz


----------



## Semih91 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie bekommt man Global Points?


----------



## speddy411 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ja sag ich ja das irgendwas nicht stimmt...

Habe XP mal neu aufgesetzt und guck gleich mal wie es so läuft...

CPU-Z habe ich aber wieder geholt mit 941Mhz (1Mhz mehr) 

Die CPU schafft zwar noch mehr aber so sieht das doch viel schöner aus 


//EDIT//

Auch wenn es nur ein paar Punkte sind lohnt es sich, da ich jetzt ein paar Stunden nichts zu tun habe


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2009)

@ the Lamer

Zuerst Glückwunsch zu deinen 300 P HWMaster
1.] Doch mein Mora steht immer draußen. 2.] Klauen ist etwas schwierig, der steht in 7 Meter Höhe (nur mit Leiter möglich) außerdem ist der in meinem Blickfeld wenn ich arbeite. Vom meinem Bürofenster bis zum Mora Luftlinie ca. 20 Meter außerdem befindet sich die Feuerwehr und eine Leitstelle neben meiner Wohnung.

@Autokiller 677

1.] Das Kondenswasser habe ich einigermaßen im Griff nachdem mein ASUS Pro Turbo wegen Kondenswasser verreckt ist. Raumentfeuchter und sowas.
2.] Einfrieren? ja wenn wir ca 40° Minus bekommen.
3.] Der Mora steht auf der Nord Seite also keine Sonne. Wenn es zu warm werden sollte kann ich in den Vorratsbehälter Eis einlegen. Ca. 12 Liter.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz,

sagt mal ich bin doch auf dem richtigen Weg, dass ich zwei GTX 260@65nm mit einer GTX260@55nm zusammenpacken kann!

Das sollte doch beim benchen auch keine Probs geben?!

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (19. Dezember 2009)

Sollte eigentlich schon funktionieren, da nur außer dem Die und dem PCB nichts verändert wurde.


----------



## Jogibär (19. Dezember 2009)

@ theLamer: Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zum Titel. Weiter so!


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja,Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Alriin (20. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen im Klub, theLamer!


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder einer mehr 

Glückwunsch


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

jau, danke für die Blumen an alle 

Werde bestimmt nicht nachlassen  ... Und jetzt ist die Signatur auch aktuell


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey sagt mal wo soll ich ich im bot meine Ergebniss laden?

Habe mit einer 4870X2 + einer 4870 gebencht! Also eigentlich 3x4870.

Sollich die bei 4870X2 Multiple Cards oder bei 4870 Multiple Cards posten?
Eigentlich ja bei den 4870gern da es ja keine zwei X2 sind sondern, wenn man es genau nimmt, 3x 4870

oder? 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2009)

^^warte bis zum 1.1........denn dann sind die 4870x2 bei den multiplen 4870er dabei.

Die Klasse 4870x2 wird dann bei den 4870er eingegliedert und es gibt keine extra Klasse mehr für die wenn ich es richtig begriffen habe.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich das verstanden hab, gibts dann eigene Ranglisten für Single Dual Tripple und Quad Setups. 
Am besten du wartest  bis zum 1, dann wissen wir es genau und es ist klar wo was rein muss.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2009)

Dann haue ich das einfach bei den 4870 rein, da die ja eh zusammengelegt werden 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (20. Dezember 2009)

@ theLamer: Sehr gut gemacht  Jetzt nur nicht nachlassen


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Wieviele Global Points könnte ich eigentlich mit einer 4890 und dem i7-920 holen? Würde sich da eine Session lohnen? CPU unter DICE, Graka Luft


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wieviele Global Points könnte ich eigentlich mit einer 4890 und dem i7-920 holen? Würde sich da eine Session lohnen? CPU unter DICE, Graka Luft


 
naja ein paar werden sich bestimmt auftreiben lassen, aber die 1GHz Grenze sollteste mindest haben und der i7 muss bestimmt auch über 5GHz laufen!
Wird also nicht einfach!

PS: Aber benchen lohnt sich immer
MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch Glückwunsch zum Hardware master!

ich hab mal im bot geschaut, was man so mit einer 4890 erreicht:

im 01er wirds schwierig. mit nem i7 auf ~4,9 mit der karte auf 1 Ghz ca. 95k Punkte. gibt 2,5 global punkte ab 102k punkte gibt es hardware points.

im 03er wird nichts mit global points. mit 4,9 ghz gibt es hardware points.

im 05er gibt es schon punkte, wenn der i7 mit 4,7 taktet(karte mit 1 ghz) auch ca. 2,5 Punkte. mit 5,1 ghz könntest du sogar hardware points bekommen.

im 06er gibt es auch keine global zu holen. nur mit nem i7 auf 4,8 gibt es hardware pints.

im vantage auch keine global points, mit 5 ghz aber hardware points

im am3 gibt es die meisten punkte, ab 4,5 ghz kannst du schon global holen. wenn dein i7 5 ghz schafft kannst du sogar 8 punkte holen.

insgesamt muss dein i7 knapp 4,9 ghz schaffen sonst lohnt es sich net.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

> PS: Aber benchen lohnt sich immer


Klar, aber DICE kostet ja auch 

OK 4,9 GHz... ob das mein i7 mitmacht... da warte ich lieber, bis ich ne neue Graka habe


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei global Points musst du vorallem auch dranbleiben, die schmelzen schnell weg. Einmal benchen und hochladen reicht da nicht..


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Joa weiß ich, hatte auch mal so um die 10 global Points mit meiner HD4850 und dem E8500 geholt... 1,7 sind noch da


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa weiß ich, hatte auch mal so um die 10 global Points mit einem HD4850 und dem E8500 geholt... 1,7 sind noch da


 
Das kenne ich irgendwoher, meine 6 Globale Points waren in einer Woche weg! Dabei hatte ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben meinen X 955 BE durch die ganzen 2D tests zu prügeln!

MFG


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Dezember 2009)

Auf Facebook hat hwbot einige Bilder der Rev.3 veröffentlicht. 

Wie man diesem Screenshot entnehmen kann, wird es wohl einige Punkteverluste geben, der Führende hat hier nur noch 1116 Punkte, Andre Yang hat im Moment 1662.

Vllt. verlieren wir ja alle soviel % an Punkten, es wird aber auf jeden Fall einiges an Veränderung geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja die andere option wäre, dass ich nen Kumpel nach seiner 5850 frage. Allerdings könnte ich die dann nich oc'en (will er nicht) - also auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Aber es geht ja auch nur darum, eine möglichst hohe absoulte Punktzahl zu bekommen. Da könnte eine unübertaktete 5850 schon besser sein als eine übertaktete 4890, oder? Aber so richtig lohnen würde es sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht 

Noch ne andere Idee:
Wer hat noch alte P4's oder Celerons die 6-7 GHz für CPU-Z mitmachen? Die globalen CPU-Z Punkte sind nämlich Gold wert, da neue CPUs nicht so hohe Taktraten schaffen (bzw nur vereinzelt) und man so relativ lange was davon hat 
Würde ich gerne mal machen, hab aber kein entsprechendes System...



> Vllt. verlieren wir ja alle soviel % an Punkten, es wird aber auf jeden Fall einiges an Veränderung geben


Hab auch schon "Angst", meinen Hardware-Master zu verlieren, deshalb benche ich jetzt umso mehr.Eein leichtes Polster von 27 Punkten habe ich schon


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2009)

Rechnet mal einfach damit das alle 40% ihrer Global Points verlieren da es nur noch einmal Gobal Points gibt statt wie bisher für Singel und multiple GPU.


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja an den Hardware-Points wird sich ja auch was tun, z.B. das der erste nur einen Punkt bekommt, wenn es 5 Leute oder weniger sind, die die bestimmte Hardware verwenden... Bin auch in manchen Fällen davon betroffen


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2009)

Jepp....aber das trifft ja alle gleich ...und es hat ja auch Vorteile.

Zb. das bei multiplen jetzt getrennt wird bei der Anzahl der Grakas.
Für mich bedeutet das das ich da wo ich bis jetzt mit zwei Karten hinter allen zurückblieb die drei einsetzten wahrscheinlich einen viel besseren Platz belege.


----------



## Aerron (21. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit man man man also ich werd langsam zu fusselich zum Benchen gestern hab ich unter win 7 und den ati Karten nichts zu stande bekommen ausser ein 3Dmark03 Ergebnis im 3Dmark 05 hab hab weniger Punkte als mit einer Karte , 

Naja wenn ich glück hab bekomme ich morgen meine 7200Gs wieder damit kann ich diese ganzen Gesperrten Ergebnisse wieder reacktivieren das sind 10 punkte nur mit dieser niedlichen Karte 

Dann wird auch schon dünn mit Punkten bei mir naja zwischen durch dürfte mein drei wege SLI wieder laufen damit wollt ich nicht mehr Benchen aber intressieren tut es mich doch was der ganze Kasten so bringt auf volle Pulle 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## theLamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Nur nicht den Kopf hängenlassen - Rückschläge kennen wir alle 
UNd jeder Punkt zählt!


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jungs,

was haltet Ihr vom Foxconn Destroyer für AMD CPUs zum Benchen? Könnte es für 75 € bekommen.

Greetz


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Dezember 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> was haltet Ihr vom Foxconn Destroyer für AMD CPUs zum Benchen? Könnte es für 75 € bekommen.
> 
> Greetz


 
Das ist einer im CB Marktplatz unterweg
Für eine AMD SLI kombi genua das richtige, obwohl ich eher zu nem Asus Crosshair tendieren würde, aber bei dem Preis kannste nichts fasch machen!

MFG


----------



## 8ykrid (21. Dezember 2009)

Ist schon gekauft.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage
Grad beim einstellen von nem Pifast Ergebnis von nem T4300 is mir ein merkwürdiges Ergebnis aufgefallen:
Ranking For PiFast - Core 2 T4300 (2.1Ghz) (limited to top 100)
Der erste liegt bei Standardtakt (!) 2,1 GHz weit vor den anderen mit 2,7 GHz.
Das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Dezember 2009)

Sein kann das schon, da es ja auch immer mit draufankommt wie man sein sys vorbereitet hat!
ein bissel komisch ist es schon, aber ich konnte da jetzt, auf den ersten Blick, keinen Fehler finden!
Du kannst es max melden und dann wird es nochmal überprüft!

MFG


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja ob man 700MHz durch vorbereitung und ein paar Tweaks  ausgleichen kann ?

Ich hoffe mal es ist nicht unsportlich dieses Ergebnis zu melden?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Dezember 2009)

der scheint eine andere Version von Pifast benutzt zu haben. normal ist ja die pifast 41.exe in dem Archiv was man bei hwbot runterlädt drinne. er hat pifast43.exe und das command window hat nicht die typische "überschrift". am besten mal melden und auf die überschrift vom command window hinweisen, da sollte ja eigentlich C:/windows/..../cmd.exe stehen.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. Dezember 2009)

Okay vielen Dank!
Dann werd ich jetz mal melden.

Edit:
Is Gemeldet
Ich glaub der hat mehrere ergebnisse mit völli falschen versionen.
http://hwbot.org/searchMembers.do?userIdQuickSearch=15954&name=TOUF-HyDrOfOX

Das Super Pi sieht bei mir auch anders aus ( andere Fensterüberschrift, Checksum..)
Auf den Screens ist alles weiß gemacht bis auf ein paar Fenster...
sehr verdächtig.


----------



## theLamer (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!

@ -_Elvis_- : 

schlechter kann man eigentlich gar nicht faken... da kann ja fast jeder besser mit Paint umgehen xD
DU siehst alleine schon an den oberen Ecken der Fenster, dass es gefakt ist. Wenn der Hintergrund wirklich weiß wäre (was er nicht ist), wäre die Ecke oben links jeweils nicht farbig 
Wahrscheinlich hat er nur rechteckig bearbeitet, dass Problem ist bloß nur, dass seine Fenster nicht rechteckig sind 
UNd nebenbei ist das mit dem weiß echt auffälig xD

Zur Verdeutlichung:
1) (sein) fake; 2) so wie es mit weißem Hintergrund wirklich aussieht


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2009)

Oh man wie schlecht  Glaube den User muss man generell melden und nicht nur ein Ergebnis  Da passt ja gar nichts

edit: Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2009)

So ich wünsche speziell meinen Bench-Freunden aus dem PCGHX-hwbot Team frohe Weihnachte, eine besinnliche Zeit und natürlich viele Geschenke (ich hoffe neue Bench HW)!

MFG

Icke&Er


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

hm anfang des Jahres 2008 gabs doch auch so ne Fake Version davon, tja mache lernen es nie !
Cheater stinken und sollten gebannt werden !

Ich hab mir mal so die ergebnisse angeschaut hier aus dem Team respeckt ihr seid recht flleissig gewesen dieses Jahr !

ich Wünsche euch allen ein besinnliches Weinachtsfest 

gruß Aerron


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Dezember 2009)

Wo kann man den generell mal zu ner Überprüfung anmelden?
hab mich grad mal durch seine Ergebnisse durchgeklickt und da ist wirklich der Großteil gefaked/falsche Version.

Hab keine Lust alles einzeln zu melden.

Ich finde das echt unsportlich... was bringt einem das?

Frohe Weihnachten!

Edit:
Achja .. das PiFast Ergebnis ist schon weg!


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs schon gemeldet  Kann aber etwas dauern bis sich ein Mod alles angeschaut hat.


----------



## theLamer (24. Dezember 2009)

> So ich wünsche speziell meinen Bench-Freunden aus dem PCGHX-hwbot Team frohe Weihnachte, eine besinnliche Zeit und natürlich viele Geschenke (ich hoffe neue Bench HW)!


Hehe wenn ich meine neue Maus + Tastatur (die ich heute bekomme) benchen könnte, würde ich es tun


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> DU siehst alleine schon an den oberen Ecken der Fenster, dass es gefakt ist. Wenn der Hintergrund wirklich weiß wäre (was er nicht ist), wäre die Ecke oben links jeweils nicht farbig


Ja hatte ich ja bemerkt
Wenn man den Hintergrund nicht zeigen will kann man auch einfach einen anderen für den Screen reinmachen.
Hat sich wohl nicht mal besonders viel Mühe gegeben.

@der8auer
Danke, hab die Funktion nicht gefunden(bin ich blind?)


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 

Bald ist Bescherung  
Leider bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo es noch große geschenke gab  (die muss man sich jetzt selber machen) 
Die Frau schüttelt ja immer mit dem Kopf, wenn ich mit dem Finger auf etwas zeige 

(naja zumindest bekomme ich das So939 Sys von meiner Mum, die bekommt heute einen neuen Rechner )


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen eine fröhliche Weihnacht. Genießt die Zeit, erholt euch und dann geht es im neuen Jahr wieder weitern mit dem Benchen.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja Jungs,auch ich wünsch euch eine fröhliche und besinnliche Weihnacht.
Lasst euch reich mit Hardware beschenken und bereut eure Sünden.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch auch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und lasst euch reich beschenken!


----------



## onkel-bill (24. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen da draussen:

ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Masterwana (25. Dezember 2009)

Euch auch ne gute Weihnachtszeit!

Wollte ja eigendlich endlich wieder benchen und neue Hardware kaufen...

...aba mein Bruder hatte was dagegen. 


Spoiler



24.12.2009 18:55Uhr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim rückwärtsfahren am Baum hängen geblieben!


----------



## Jogibär (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab' leider durch die stressige Weihnachtsvorbereitung keine Zeit gefunden, Euch frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen. Drum mache ich es jetzt, nachdem die Feier vorbei ist: schöne Feiertage Euch allen!!! Hoffentlcih gab's schöne Geschenke. Gääähn, aber jetztt ab ins Bett. Tschüßi


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

Jogibär; Uhrzeit: 03:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' leider durch die stressige Weihnachtsvorbereitung keine Zeit gefunden, Euch frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen. Drum mache ich es jetzt, nachdem die Feier vorbei ist: schöne Feiertage Euch allen!!! Hoffentlcih gab's schöne Geschenke. Gääähn, aber jetztt ab ins Bett. Tschüßi


Um die Uhrzeit... 
Das nenne ich mal Engagement  - also: schöne Feiertage wünsch ich dir...

@topic: Werd mich ab 27. wieder ans Benchen machen


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @topic: Werd mich ab 27. wieder ans Benchen machen


 
Und was ist dann dein nächstes Ziel?


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

mit rev3 meinen Hardwaremaster zu bekommen, weil ich den garantiert wieder verlieren werde^^ (obwohl ich im Moment 327 Punkte habe)


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> mit rev3 meinen Hardwaremaster zu bekommen, weil ich den garantiert wieder verlieren werde^^ (obwohl ich im Moment 327 Punkte habe)


 
Mein Ziel ist auch fast genau so!

Will bei über 100 HW-Points bleiben und midest. 15 Globale-Points halten!

PS: In 5 Tagen sind wir schlauer!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

> PS: In 5 Tagen sind wir schlauer!


Wo hast du das denn her?
Interpretation aus dem entsprechendem Thread beim Hwbot?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe dem eigentlich positiv entgegen,
immerhin gibt es bei den Teilnehmerstarken Karten für den Ersten 75 Hardwarepunkte.
Ich laß mich mal überraschen was der Januar bringt und werde dann meine Kraft da fokussieren wo es Sinnvoll ist.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

> immerhin gibt es bei den Teilnehmerstarken Karten für den Ersten 75 Hardwarepunkte.


wenn es für den entsprechenden Benchmark bei der HArdware 400+ Ergebnisse gibt... na dann mal viel Spaß  - Lust einen E6600 und einen Q6600 zu benchen? ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist ja wie das ganze abgeschwächt wird.
Bei der 7900GT z.B sind in den Einzelbenchmarks zwischen150 und 190 Ergebnisse vorhanden.
Wenn man das per Dreisatz umlegt sind das immer noch ca. 30- 35 Punkte für den Ersten.
(Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß ob das so aufgeschlüsselt wird.)


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

> Wenn man das per Dreisatz umlegt sind das immer noch ca. 30- 35 Punkte für den Ersten.
> (Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß ob das so aufgeschlüsselt wird.)


Ich denke schon, dass das so aufgeschlüsselt wird (zumindest in dem Bereich, wenn man eine dreistellige Submissionanzahl hat ; bei 5-10 Submissions wird es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz proportional sein)... alle anderen Funktionsarten (quadratisch, exponentiell, Wurzelfunktion usw) wären ja irgendwie nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal das, wie bisher auch, irgendwo eine Untergrenze gelegt wird,
sonst gäbe es z.B in einer neuen Klasse mit einer Submission sagenhafte 0,1875 Punkte zu holen.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## speddy411 (26. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach stand das irgendwo drin das die Untergrenze bei 2Pkt. (Platz 1) liegt.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

@ Schnitzel & speddy411
bei 1,5 Pkt ist beim 1. Platz die Untergrenze

Quelle: Hwbot-News bezüglich rev3


			
				Massman (HWbot) schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Another change applied is that for very unpopular categories we have reduced the amount of hardware points to 1.5 points. The algorithm is also a bit less rewarding for being 2nd out of 2 participants; in other words: little competition means little reward.
> [...]


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich will mir nun endlch mal einen Benchtable kaufen und hab mich mal den Tecnofront Hardwaredock Benchtable angeschaut.

Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob z. B. ein sehr goßes Mobo(Classified 4 way sli) da drauf passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben links ist die Strebe für die Halterung der Slots, wenn das mobo noch länger ist, kolidiert es dann damit? Gibt es sonst noch Nachteile von dem Bechtable?

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: Ich hab mal die Angaben von EVGA verglichen. XL-ATX ist um 3,81 cm länger und 1,8 cm breiter als ein normales ATX


----------



## Alriin (27. Dezember 2009)

Da passen alle ATX-Boards drauf.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd mir das noch mal überlegen, nicht wegen der Kompatibilität, sondern weil du auf dem Plexi jeden Kratzer und alles siehst und wenn dir da mal ein bisschen LN2 oder Dice draufkommt, ist es auch nicht ideal.


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir das noch mal überlegen, nicht wegen der Kompatibilität, sondern weil du auf dem Plexi jeden Kratzer und alles siehst und wenn dir da mal ein bisschen LN2 oder Dice draufkommt, ist es auch nicht ideal.



Was die Kratzer angeht, stimme ich dir zu! Aber selbst wenn der Table mal ein Schluck LN2 oder Dice abbekommt, das macht ganz sicher nichts aus!
LN2 wird fast sofort gasförmig, wenn es auf eine relativ warme Oberfläche trifft. Und Dice kann man ja sogar auch in die Hand nehmen, wenn man keine feuchten Hände hat. Was das angeht, mach dir mal keine Sorgen! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Dezember 2009)

Muss Autokiller da zustimmen! 
Wenn man aufpasst und nicht gerade mit nem Schraubenzieher drüber ratscht, ist der Table ein Hingucker, aber wenn man mit Dice/LN2 etwas tatterich in der Hand ist und was auf das Plexiglas haut, kann es gut und gerne passieren, dass die Platte reist oder kaputt geht!

PS: Ich erinnere nur an Romans Vista DVD bei der EOS! 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Naja es wird auch so relativ leicht zerkratzen, oder? Also ich hab die Erfahrung mit Plexiglas bislang immer gemacht, obwohl ich eigentlich vorsichtig war


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur an Romans Vista DVD bei der EOS! MFG



Aber die Hülle und die Schüssel waren der Kälte ja permanent ausgesetzt.
Ist schon was anderes ob Du etwas ständig diesen Temps aussetzt oder ob nur mal was draufgekippt wird, was sich dann schnell verflüchtigt. Kratzer sind eine andere Sache.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Dezember 2009)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Aber die Hülle [..] waren der Kälte ja permanent ausgesetzt.
> Hollywood


 
Ne ne, er hat auch nur etwas danebengekippt und schon war die Hülle im Eimer!
Wenn man vorsichtig ist kann man den Table aber nehmen!


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2009)

Jaja du gute alte Vista Hülle  Die Konstruktion wird mir ewig nachhängen  Hat sich ordentlich verzogen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Plexi finde ich jetzt nebensache, da doch nur drauf gebencht wird. Zudme sind die Dimastech viel teurer und schlechter verfügbar.

Trotzdem meine Frage: Passt da ein XL-ATX drauf? 3,81 cm länger?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Trotzdem meine Frage: Passt da ein XL-ATX drauf? 3,81 cm länger?
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Passt!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo lieferbare Dimastech Benchtable? Hab jetzt alle Shops in Europa durchsucht, die Dimastech Produkte liefern, aber überal nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Alriin (27. Dezember 2009)

DimasTech selbst hast Du auch schon kontaktiert?


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab meinen auch direkt bei DimasTech bestellt und gekauft.
Der wurde damals auf Bestellung erst gefertigt.
Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt vielleicht anders ist und ob die welche fertig haben.

lg

Hollywood

EDIT: Hab grad mal bei DimasTech geschaut. Sieht so aus, als ob keiner "auf Lager" ist. Aber kannst ja mal anfragen, ob sie dir einen bauen.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Dezember 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront HardwareDock Plexi Tecnofront HardwareDock Plexi 32128
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, sind hier noch 10 auf Lager.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront HardwareDock Plexi Tecnofront HardwareDock Plexi 32128
> Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, sind hier noch 10 auf Lager.




das ist der, den von dem ich in der ersten post gesprochen habe^^

kann ich die auch auf deutsch anschreiben? oder nur auf englisch, obwohl es ja ne italenische Seite ist


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab mit Dimastech mal telefoniert, weil es ein Problem mit TNT gab.
Deutsch kann da niemand. Englisch schon. Die Site ist ja auch in italienisch und in englisch.
Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, frag ich die mal. Ist kein Thema.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Semih91 (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus Jungs und ich hoffe, dass ihr alle schön gefeiert habt 
Bin in Istanbul, kann nicht immer online kommen, aber ich habe gute Neuigkeiten. Habe mit meinem Cousins neuen Laptop 4Punkte geholt, das nenn ich mal was


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Dezember 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> DimasTech selbst hast Du auch schon kontaktiert?




hab heute einen antwort erhalten. voraussichtlich werden die easy benchtable wieder mitte januar produziert, die produktion selber dauert ne woche. Bestellungen nehmen sie ab dem 6. Januar auf. ich wert solang erstmal warten.....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Hollywood (28. Dezember 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hab heute einen antwort erhalten. voraussichtlich werden die easy benchtable wieder mitte januar produziert, die produktion selber dauert ne woche. Bestellungen nehmen sie ab dem 6. Januar auf. ich wert solang erstmal warten.....
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Produktion länger als eine Woche dauert, da extern lackiert wird. Habe auf meinen nach der Vorabzahlung 5 Wochen gewartet. Lohnt sich aber, in meinen Augen, auf jeden Fall.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Dezember 2009)

So, habe meine Plannung auch abgeschlossen! Da mir die Benchtable alle zu teuer sind werde ich mir selber einen bauen!
Muss demnächst nurnoch in den Baumarkt und Teile holen!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (28. Dezember 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> So, habe meine Plannung auch abgeschlossen! Da mir die Benchtable alle zu teuer sind werde ich mir selber einen bauen!
> Muss demnächst nurnoch in den Baumarkt und Teile holen!
> 
> MFG



Ganz im Ernst: Dein selbstgebauter Table ist sicher nicht schlechter als der gekaufte! Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, einen selbst zu bauen, würde ich das immer selbst machen. Halt uns mal mit Bildern auf dem Stand der Dinge!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Dezember 2009)

na sicher werde ich ein paar Bilder machen!
Aber es ist mein erster und darum erwartet mal keine Wunder! 
*Wenn ich nen Bierkasten PC zusammenbekomme, sollte das ja auch klappen!*

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute früh meine 2. 9800 GTX+ bekommen

hab gleich mal on air 92k 01 und fast 85k in 03 geschossen, hab mich somit um ein paar plätze verbessert.

btw, ich brauch dice^^. will die 100k in 01 sehen!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

*Neuigkeiten:
Hier könnt ihr eure Profile mit rev3 anschauen inklusive neu berechneter Punkte
http://94.225.192.196:8080/community/user/theLamer - einfach nach "user/" euren Nickname einfügen 

Teilweise sind die Verluste schon hart, einige Scores geben aber extrem viele Punkte (viel verwendete Hardware). Auffällig ist, dass alle mehr global Points haben.

UND: Wir sind Platz 13  - was man dieser Seite entnehmen kann*


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Dezember 2009)

komisch! Ich bekomme immer diese Meldung:

I'm sorry, the hwbot entry you've requested has been removed.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das die schon finale rev. 3 ist, dann aber prost Mahlzeit. Von über 1000 Punkten fürs Team runter auf gerade mal noch 500. Und viele Submissions sind ohne Punkte obwohl viele davon in den TOP5. Da vergeht einem ja die Lust am benchen.


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

> komisch! Ich bekomme immer diese Meldung:
> 
> I'm sorry, the hwbot entry you've requested has been removed.


Jo das ist bei manchen Usern so, hab auch schon einige angeschaut. Die meisten Profile gehen aber...

@ Lippokratis: Das hab ich mir bei die auch gedacht... ist schon heftig. Hab ka ob das die finale Version ist, aber an den Punktzahlen wird sich wohl nix mehr ändern. ODer wollen die in 2 Tagen noch einen neueren, gerechteren Algorithmus ansetzen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Dezember 2009)

So nen Scheiß.

ich verliere über 70 Punkte und falle auf den 16. Platz zurück, lol. das ist irgendwie deprimierend-,-


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Jo ich hab auch über 100 eingebüßt. Schön ist das nicht -,-
Aber es motiviert auch ein Bisschen. Bislang haben nur 4 Leute die 300P-Marke erreicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Dezember 2009)

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ich habe mein Profile gefunden und muste feststellen, dass ich ca 40% meiner Punkte verloren habe und ca 400 Plätze abgerutscht bin!

Das gefällt mir garnet! Das komische ist, dass ich im teamranking einen Platz gestiegen bin!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt eigentlich extra ne 2. 9800 GTX+ gekauft, da ich dachte, dass bei über 1000 Submissions, es extra viele Punkte gibt, da man ja jetzt von der Tri-Sli katigorie getrennt ist. und was kommt raus 0,1 Punkte!


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Dezember 2009)

Im Hardware-Ranking wird aber nicht in 1 ,2 ,3, 4,... karten unterteilt, sondern nur in Single und Multiple!


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> komisch! Ich bekomme immer diese Meldung:
> 
> I'm sorry, the hwbot entry you've requested has been removed.




@ Icke&Er: Deins geht doch?!
http://94.225.192.196:8080/community/user/ickeer

Der Server scheint aber generell noch ziemlich langsam/instabil zu sein.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

das ist doch ein Witz oder ?

280 Punkte weg 

http://94.225.192.196:8080/community/user/true_monkey?tab=profile


Hmm.....ich glaube jetzt suche ich mir ein neues Hobby 

Von 540 Punkte soweit runter das ich noch nicht mal mehr Hardware Master bin


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

> Hmm.....ich glaube jetzt suche ich mir ein neues Hobby


komm, das ist nicht die richtige Einstellung. Wir sollten uns gerade jetzt anstrengen und es den anderen richtig zeigen


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

^^negativ


Wenn man mir über die Hälfte der Points nimmt und im Endeffekt die Hälfte meiner investieren Zeit als umsonst einstuft .....sehe ich keinen großen Sinn darin weiterzumachen ...

Wofür ?....das bei der nächsten Änderung wieder alles umsonst war ....


ne ne ....ich glaube ich bin bedient


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Guck dir mal Lippo an, der hat wahrscheinlich am meisten Zeit investiert und auch über 500 (!) Punkte verloren... 
Klar, ich denke die wenigsten finden das Update gut (vor allem die, die wenig benutzte Hardware benchen, mich eingeschlossen) aber was will man machen? Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, das ist  die  denkbar schlechteste Option. Damit verliert deine ganze "Benchzeit" ihren Sinn, was doch noch schlimmer ist, als die Hälfte der Zeit / Punkte.

Richtig?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

^^ich schau mich gerade um ....und habe festgestellt das man fast überall nur noch 0,1 Punkte bekommt wenn man nicht gerade auf Platz eins ist .....

Ich weiß nicht ob ich überhaupt noch Lust habe mir das anzutun 

Auf jeden Fall ist es das nicht mehr wert viel Geld zu investieren


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Hm wenn du dir einen E6600 / Q6600 kaufst, schon 
Da sind wie gesagt bis zu 75Punkte pro Submission drin (der erste bei CPU-Z; SuperPi hat 74,X)
Das Problem ist, dass es eXtrem schwer ist, da was zu reißen. Wenn man Pech hat, bekommt man gar nix an Punkten.

Das mit den ganzen 0,1P find ich auch hart. Ich hätte mein ganzes Zeug für die paar Zehntelpunkte auch nicht gebencht. Naja immerhin bleiben die Pokale/Medaillen..


----------



## crooper (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch über 50% der Punkte verloren ... 


Komisch nur, das z.B. stummerwinter an Hardwarepunken 2/3 zugelegt hat! Um es genau zu sagen von 630 auf 1030 hwboints ...


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei, jedoch meine jetzige Motivation ist im A...... So ganz unrecht hat True nicht. Wenn ich sehe das von meinen 185 P noch 55 übrig geblieben sind. 
Dafür habe ich über Weihnachten versuch unter die 500 ter zu kommen was ich auch gepackt hatte, dafür stehe ich jetzt auf P 1280 
Die User die erheblich mehr Zeit und Geld als ich geopfert haben sind echt zu bedauern.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann True schon verstehen....

Musste grade auch kräftig schlucken und mich zusammenreissen als ich mein "neues" Profil gesehen hab.

Habe zwar nicht die hohe Punktezahl im moment, aber wenn ich sehe was über bleibt und auf welche Plätze ich abrutsche.... na Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Is echt nicht schön...


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Dezember 2009)

Hmm lustig, jetzt wird das ganze ein Rollenspiel (mit dem was man an Titeln+Levelaufstig sammeln kann).

Und mit einem SLI-Setup kann man sich jetzt getrost den Allerwertesten putzen, zwecks Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

Ist schon ein krasser Unterschied 

Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb (limited to top 100)

und jetzt 

http://94.225.192.196:8080/listResu...er=true&filterBlocked=true&sli=true&limit=100

Naja so wie es jetzt aussieht wird man nur noch mit Punkten belohnt wenn man ganz vorne mitmischt ansonsten nur noch krümel ....wenn überhaupt 
Aber bestimmt kein Grund mehr sich zwei 88er zu besorgen um es zu probieren


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Ach du S******

Da kann aber was nicht stimmen. Denke mal, dass da noch einiges ausgeglichen werden muss.


----------



## crooper (29. Dezember 2009)

sowie ich das jetzt gesehen habe, bekommt *jedes* Ergebnis 0,1 Punkt.

Schafft man es unter dem ersten drittel, dann gibt es deutlich mehr Punkte ...


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja und das passt eigentlich nicht. Wir sollten auf die finaler Version warten bevor wir uns hier den Kopf zerbrechen!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

^^Schau mal hier Roman ....da ist es völlig egal ob Platz 10 oder 20 .....gibt eh nur noch für alle 0,1 Punkte.
http://94.225.192.196:8080/listResu...er=true&filterBlocked=true&sli=true&limit=100

Da gibt es noch nicht mal mehr einen Grund sich in den Plätzen zu verbessern


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja deshalb kanns nicht stimmen und auch die Punktevergabe passt nicht. Wenn ich bei meinem Profil auf 3DMark05 gehe dann ist bei mir Ein Ergebnis mit *einem* Punkt das "best scoring Result" und zählt für mein Profil. Darunter steht aber ein Ergebnis mit 40 Punkten und zählt nicht 

Also das passt alles noch nicht so ganz  Erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Dezember 2009)

^^Tee mit Schuss, um den bitteren Beigeschmack zu verdauen.

Und Platz 13 für's gesammte Team sieht auch nicht mehr so schön aus, wenn's so bleibt?!


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn's so bleibt dann müssen wir eben wieder ordentlich loslegen und wieder nach vorne kämpfen!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2009)

^^Hmm wenn es wirklich so bleibt .....und es noch nicht einmal der Anreiz bleibt um Plätze zu kämpfen da es ja eh überall nur 0,1 gibt (Wenn überhaupt)....und wirklich nur die ersten Punkte bekommen ...?

Wird schwierig da eine Motivation zu finden .....

So wie es jetzt ausschaut bleibt nur Top oder Flop...dazwischen gibt es nichts mehr


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Die Punkte sollten, laut RBs Aussage, langsam abnehmen. Das Ziel war ja "Air Benchern" auch eine Chance zu bieten und 0,1p ist keine Chance


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2009)

die Vorschau ist auf jeden Fall noch nicht final. Bei mir fehlen noch einige Ergebnisse und die Punktevergabe kann auch noch nicht richtig sein. Manche bekommen keine Punkte obwohl sie unter den TOP5 sind und selbst bei mehr als 20 Ergebnissen gehen welche leer aus. Der erste Schock ist da, aber ich hoffe der richtige Schock wird sanfter


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte vor 15 Min. nochmal i.d. Vorschau nachgesehen.
Bei mir Fehlen auch noch einige Ergebnisse.
Leider komme ich jetzt nicht mehr i.d. Vorschau
Einen kleinen Trost habe ich jedoch, mein ASUS Pro Tubo Board (Schwitzwasser Schaden) kommt Morgen aus der Garantie zurück.


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> die Vorschau ist auf jeden Fall noch nicht final. Bei mir fehlen noch einige Ergebnisse und die Punktevergabe kann auch noch nicht richtig sein. Manche bekommen keine Punkte obwohl sie unter den TOP5 sind und selbst bei mehr als 20 Ergebnissen gehen welche leer aus. Der erste Schock ist da, aber ich hoffe der richtige Schock wird sanfter



So sehe ich das auch  Ich war auch erst geschockt, aber die finale Version wird sicher besser und ausbalancierter sein. Ansonsten springt uns True noch von der Brücke 

edit: Ich komme übrigens auch nicht mehr auf den Testserver


----------



## o!m (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ging es in die andere Richtung; von 5.5 Punkten rauf auf 77.8


----------



## Masterwana (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis ehrlich gesagt garnicht warum ihr so rumheult!
Fällt euch nicht von alleine auf das da was nicht stimmen kann? ...und anscheinend noch etwas überarbeitet werden muss?

Ich hab mich aus diesem grund auch aus den vielen Diskussionen in der Vergangenheit rausgehalten.
Ich hab es mir nähmlich schon gedacht das soetwas dabei rauskommen wird und wir vielleicht 2 bis 4 Wochen warten müssen bis sich alles wieder eingerengt hat.
Das ist ja schließlich kein kleines Update, also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## speddy411 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann die Aufrgegung schon verstehen...Bei mir ist es ähmnlich ich habe mehr als 50% meiner Punkte verloren und bin im Teamranking um 10Plätze abgerutscht.

Andere die zurzeit nur 1.5 Punkte mit etwas mehr als 10 Submissions haben, haben nun über 70 Punkte was mich dann doch stutzig macht und ich mich frage warum ich das alles überhaupt gebencht habe wenn andere fast das Doppelte der Punktzahl an einem Nachmittag erreichen können.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich auch True verstehen das er absolut keine Motivation mehr aufbringen kann wenn er 250Pkt. verliert.

Aber das das System noch nicht final bzw. noch ziemlich fehlerhaft ist hat ja nun jeder gemerkt, von daher erstmal abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2009)

Nebenbei muss ich mal anmerken, dass ich das System auch nicht wirklich verstehe... wofür gibts jetzt Global Points? Ist das nach Kernanzahl aufgeteilt? Und wofür gibts Punkte und wieviel und wie ist das genau mit dem Ranking für mehrere Grakikkarten (2x; 3x;...)? Was zählt fürs eigene Profil und was für das Team? UNd zählt in bestimmten Fällen nur das beste Ergebnis oder sowas?

Wenn da irgendwer durchblickt, möge er es doch hier posten


----------



## speddy411 (29. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Nebenbei muss ich mal anmerken, dass ich das System auch nicht wirklich verstehe..



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist wie das nun läuft mit dem Ergebnis das keine Punkte gibt bzw. das es nur Punkte für das beste Ergebnis gibt....


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag nur:
*BETA*
Aufregen könnt ihr euch wenn's nach dem Rollout immer noch genauso aussieht.


----------



## Hollywood (29. Dezember 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> *BETA*
> Aufregen könnt ihr euch wenn's nach dem Rollout immer noch genauso aussieht.



Stimmt! Und selbst wenn es ähnlich bleibt, oder gar schlimmer wird, wir kommen auch wieder nach vorn! Das wird schon! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Masterwana (29. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn da irgendwer durchblickt, möge er es doch hier posten



So wirklich durchblicken werden wir da erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Dezember 2009)

Endlich wurden die zwei Scores gewertet^^

Gleich mal 6 Global Punkte in 01 geschossen. Morgen bench ich richtig am Limit, mal schaun was geht. Leider lohnt e sich nur 01 und 03 zu benchen, da ich in am3, 05 und 06 schon ergebnisse mit nem i7 habe

In zwei Tagen wissen mehr, wie es uns ergehen wird

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Glückwunsch thelamer für den Hammer 06 Score! Wie viel Volt hatte die Karte drauf?


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2009)

> PS: Glückwunsch thelamer für den Hammer 06 Score! Wie viel Volt hatte die Karte drauf?


hi danke 
vcore so 1,48V (+- 0,05V Messungenauigkeit) und vmem pencilmod...
Ist todesmutig, ich weiß. Aber da ich jetzt eh eine 4890 habe und die 4850 nur im Schrank liegt kann man sie auch für solch sinvolle Sachen verwenden 
 werde noch vantage und AM3 benchen 

greetz


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds natürlich auch sehr hart, was ich hier lese, aber nur Nachteile hat es auch nicht. Erstmal ist es wie gesagt noch ne Beta. Zweitens wird Air-Benchern wirklich ne Chance geboten, das seh ich grade wenn ich auf mein Profil gucke.
Meine kleinen 10 Global Points oder so haben sich grade verfünffacht 
Allerdings wars das nun mit den Hardware Points. Die sind von 6.8 oder so auf 1.7 geschrumpft. So ganz blick ich da auch noch net durch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
AUA! Ich sehe grade ich liege fast gleichauf mit RaggaMuffin (er 55 Punkte ich 53). Nachdem er sonen Aufwand mit LN2 und allem getrieben hat und ich mich für 3 oder 4 stunden an den PC gesetzt habe und ein bisschen on Air mit dem BIOS gespielt habe... Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch.
Scheint wirklich so, als hätten die Leute nen Vorteil, die vorher weniger bis garkeine Punkte hatten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn sich da nicht noch einiges dreht, wird das ein harter Schlag. Ich bin von 31Pkt runter auf 18, da ich nur halbwegs seltene Hardware gebencht habe, dafür hab ich plötzlich 3,5 Global Points von meinem 3DM Vantage Score mit PII und GTX275.
Es stimmt also, dass es für Airbencher einfacher wird Global Points zu bekommen, dafür lohnt es sich fast nicht mehr mal einen Laptop oder Athlon 4800+ zu benchen, für max. 2 PKt ist mir die Zeit echt zu schade.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass ich vorher mit meinem Vantage Bench auf Platz 808 war, jetzt plötzlich auf 361?! Haben die einfach 500 Ergebnisse rausgeworfen oder was?

Hier der neue http://94.225.192.196:8080/result.do?resultId=893535
und hier der alte: [hwbot] result detail. - hwbot.org

Naja, wie dem auch sei, da ich als Schüler nicht die Mittel hab mir dauernd neue Mainstream Hardware zu kaufen und mir meine Zeit zu schade ist um mit einem Athlon 2 Punkte zu erbenchen wirds von mir in nächster Zeit wohl kiene Benchens mehr geben...

EDIT: Lächerlich?! Ein Achivment für den ersten Score?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## websmile (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin reiner Air-Bencher und hab 70% meiner Punkte verloren- Vorteile hast du beim neuen System nur unter LN2 oder wenn du Mamas Mainstream Karte aus dem Office-PC benchst- am besten auch unter Dice- wenn man schwierige Sachen wie CF mit X1ern z.B. bencht, was viele gar nicht zum Laufen kriegen weil es einiges an Kenntnis erfordert wird man halt dafür bestraft das man es drauf hat^^- für mich hat sich das Thema damit erledigt, bevor ich anfange 3450er oder wieder 6800Gts zu benchen lass ich es lieber sein, dafür braucht man keine besonderen Fähigkeiten um da auf Platz 67 noch Punkte zu kriegen
Grüße


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Nebenbei muss ich mal anmerken, dass ich das System auch nicht wirklich verstehe... wofür gibts jetzt Global Points? Ist das nach Kernanzahl aufgeteilt? Und wofür gibts Punkte und wieviel und wie ist das genau mit dem Ranking für mehrere Grakikkarten (2x; 3x;...)? Was zählt fürs eigene Profil und was für das Team? UNd zählt in bestimmten Fällen nur das beste Ergebnis oder sowas?
> 
> Wenn da irgendwer durchblickt, möge er es doch hier posten



Die Benchmarks die nach Kernen aufgeteilt wurden sind PCMark 05 und die beiden WPrime-Kategorien. Die 3D-Benchmarks wurden nach Anzahl der Grafikprozessoren unterteilt, und für jede Anzahl ( 1x, 2x etc ) gibt es jetzt eine eigene globale Kategorie. Dadurch ist natürlich die Zahl der globalen Punkte die man bekommen kann stark gestiegen. Wenn du jetzt in jeder Kategorie einen Score hast, wird nur der für deine eigene Punktzahl gewertet der dir auch am meisten Punkte bringt. Die anderen globalen Punkte in den anderen Kategorien zählen soweit ich weiß aber immer noch für das Team. Gestern wurde dann noch geändert dass jedes Ergebnis das in einer Hardware-Kategorie gerankt ist immer 0.1 Punkte bringt, egal welcher Platz es ist. Ich hoffe das trägt etwas zum Verständnis bei! 


Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wenn sich da nicht noch einiges dreht, wird das ein harter Schlag. Ich bin von 31Pkt runter auf 18, da ich nur halbwegs seltene Hardware gebencht habe, dafür hab ich plötzlich 3,5 Global Points von meinem 3DM Vantage Score mit PII und GTX275.
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass ich vorher mit meinem Vantage Bench auf Platz 808 war, jetzt plötzlich auf 361?! Haben die einfach 500 Ergebnisse rausgeworfen oder was?
> 
> Hier der neue http://94.225.192.196:8080/result.do?resultId=893535
> und hier der alte: [hwbot] result detail. - hwbot.org


 Du bekommst Punkte für deinen Vantage-Score da du in der Single-GPU Kategorie nach oben gerutscht bist. Alle Dual-GPU Karten wie z.B. 5970 oder GTX 295 sind jetzt in der 2x Kategorie.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

Wartet doch erstmal ab.
Ihr kümmert euch alle um ungelegte Eier und macht euch selber bekloppt.
Ist doch nichts fix solange die final nicht online ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Trotzdem bietet es Diskussionsstoff, man hat ja sonst nix zu tun 
Bin inzwischen von 14,7 Punkten auf 78.5 Punkte hochgerutscht ^^
Dank Single-GPU Benches der 5850 im 03, 05, 06 und Vantage. Jeweils so etwa 20 Global Points+einen Hardware Point im 06 ^^ Anscheinend Platz 69 oder so.
Aber Recht hast du, es wird sich sowieso noch ne Menge ändern (wollen wir doch mal hoffen).

//Schade, dass meine 4870x2 nun in die Multi GPU Kategorie rutscht...


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2009)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Gestern wurde dann noch geändert dass jedes Ergebnis das in einer Hardware-Kategorie gerankt ist immer 0.1 Punkte bringt, egal welcher Platz es ist. Ich hoffe das trägt etwas zum Verständnis bei!



Hey 

Ja das ist mir aufgefallen, aber bei manchen Kategorien fangen die 0,1er Scores viel zu früh an :/ Es müsste doch bis 50% immer weiter abnehmen und erst dann mit 0,1 weitergehen oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich schon, aber da muss, wie schon so oft gesagt, noch nachgebessert werde!
Da es einige kategorien mit über 100 Ergebnissen gabe und der erste gerade mal 0,1 Pkt bekommen hat!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell gibt es auf dem Betaserver gar keine Punkte. Denke mal, dass gerade noch etwas rumgefeilt wird.

Habe mir 30kg DICE für meine 8800GT und eine 9600GSO bestellt  Am 8. Gehts dann los


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Dezember 2009)

So heute mal mit offenem Fenster gebencht, bei ungefähr 7 grad^^

leideer hab ich mein Zeil nicht erreicht, aber mit Dice wird das ne leichtigkeit.

98129 Punkte in 01 und das unter Luft, (Ziel 100k) und 

88264 in 03

hab dann noch einamal fürs Single-GPU Ranking 01 laufen lassen. Hab auch 88009 Punkte ereeicht, aber leider hat es nicht für HW-Points gereicht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Dezember 2009)

> Hwbot server maintenance.
> 
> Upgrading HWBOT server. This will take a few hours...
> 
> The hwbot crew.



gibt es schon vorzeitig  Revision 3?


----------



## Masterwana (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich grad schon gewundert was mit meiner Sig ist.
Letzter stand bei mir: 28,8 Punkte.


----------



## crooper (30. Dezember 2009)

So wie ich das verstehe, wird schon diese Nacht der Server auf rev3 umgestellt

Important! Opinions regarding HWBoints algorithm revision - Page 54 - hwbot.org


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2009)

Jap scheint so. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die Sache ausgeht.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

Woll'n wa ma hoffen das sich die ganze Sache für uns ein wenig entspannt.


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin da auch ganz zuversichtlich  
nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand sollten es bei mir um die 270P sein...

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal schlafen, aber wenn heute bzw morgen rev3 kommt, habe ich das Gefühl Was zu verpassen  - werd mindestens bis 2 schauen ob sich was tut ^^


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir auch schon 5 starke Kaffee eingeflößt damit ich nicht müde werde.( Und einige Wodkas)


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ja das ist mir aufgefallen, aber bei manchen Kategorien fangen die 0,1er Scores viel zu früh an :/ Es müsste doch bis 50% immer weiter abnehmen und erst dann mit 0,1 weitergehen oder?



Soweit ich weiß liegt die Grenze neuerdings bei 1/3 aller Scores in der Hardwarekategorie, kann mich aber auch täuschen. 

Naja, morgen früh wissen wir alle mehr.


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

> Hwbot server maintenance.
> 
> Upgrading HWBOT server. Halfway there...
> 
> The hwbot crew.


immerhin ne neue Meldung ^^


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm eigentlich wollte ich heute mal früher ins Bett aber so..... 

Werde wohl noch ein paar Stunden wach bleiben müssen


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2009)

jetzt wollens wirs wissen!

Hopp oder Top! 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wart jetzt noch ne Stunde, mehr nicht denn heute Nacht wird auch extrem spaet...


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wird wohl auch noch ein paar Stunden dauern....

Zitat:



> I think you better go to sleep and wake up at 6am.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich geh jetzt auch ins Bett, RB hatte mir heute nachmittag um halb 6 geschrieben dass die Rev 3 in 12 Stunden online wäre. Wird wohl Recht behalten. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

2:42Uhr.
Immer noch nix neues.
Meld mich mal ab.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

4:03

immer noch nichts XD


----------



## Matti OC (31. Dezember 2009)

4:27 
immer noch nichts, ich denke mal kleine Teams´ werden es schwer haben. 

lg Matti OC


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2009)

So rev3 ist online. Wie befürchtet hat sich nicht sehr viel gegenüber dem testserver verändert, außer etwas mehr hardwarepoints (trotzdem sind fast 600 Points weg) und dafür weniger global points als auf dem testserver. 
dem Team erging es auch nicht besser. Team Rang 13 mit ca. 6800!!!! Punkten. 

P.S.  Ich werde jetzt den Kater rausschmeißen und mich wieder ins Bett legen


----------



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

Da fragt man sich für was man sich all die Arbeit angetan hat.

Es zahlt sich gar nicht mehr aus bei einem alten AMD-Prozessor großartig rumzuschei**en. Oft ist es egal ob man 5. oder 12. ist, bekommen alle 0,1 Punkte. Da wurde vermutlich wieder mal alles zu gunsten von Kingpin und seinen Boys gemacht.

Dreck, einfach nur Dreck!


----------



## Jogibär (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs, hab' mir gerade 'ne Tasse Kaffee gemacht und sie wär mir beinahe aus der Hand gefallen: 85% meiner Punkte weg, statt 155 nur noch 23!!! Mit diesem prozentualen hohen Punkteverlust bin ich wohl einer der Führenden weltweit. Ich denke, damit hat sich das Benchen für mich erledigt. Für wenig gebenchte Hardware muss man schon Platz 1 oder 2 belegen, sonst meist nur 0,1 Punkte (und da ich nur mit Luft kühle hab' ich es da sehr schwer). Gut, dass es noch dieses Jahr war mit der Strukturänderung, so kann ich mir für's neue Jahr etwas anderes vornehmen: ein anderes Hobby suchen. Ich wünsche Euch allen trotzdem natürlich einen Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für's neue Jahr. Seid gegrüßt von Jogibär  P.S. Hab' die alte Signatur noch gelassen, weil sie mich an bessere Zeiten (vor 4 Tagen) erinnert.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2009)

So,jetzt könnt ihr euch aufregen.
Mich hats noch relativ milde erwischt,ich hab knapp 30 Punkte verloren.
Teilweise ist das aber schon echt starker Tobak.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ja nur 300 Punkte verloren 


Jetzt ist es amtlich ....das ist jetzt nur noch ein elitärer Kreis der dort Punkten kann 


Da macht es weder spass nach seltener Hardware zu suchen oder nächtelang zu versuchen seine Hardware besser zu plazieren.

Wofür auch ....entweder ganz vorne oder 0,1p egal welcher Platz 

Wie im richtigen Leben .....die die schon viel haben bekommens noch dicker und die kleineren werden als Beilage serviert.


Nur so habe ich keine Motivation mehr dazu


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Aber schau mal die Goldmedaillen vom Team an - 75,49,38,37 Punkte... das is doch schonmal was. Leider kann man kleinere HW nicht mehr wirklich benchen.

Naja, dann bekommen wir eben alle einen 975XE samt 2 5890 (inklusive Pots usw) von PCGH gesponsert 

EDIT: http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=936011&tab=more wieso ist der weltweit 2. und hat keinen verification Link?


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2009)

Joa melden würd ich sagen, ab den TOP 10 ist der Link doch verpflichtend oder?

Ich hab noch mehr Punkte verloren als bei der Beta, von 31 auf 17, wobei man eher 15 sagen könnte, die 2 Global Points die ich jetzt hab sind sicher ruckzuck weg....
Ich glaub ich brauch auch ein neues Hobby, ganz dringend.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub das Benchen hat sich für mich erledigt.
VOn 27Pts auf 6,7
Mein Kumpel und ich haben noch so viele alte HW, in der alten HWbot rev hätte das locker für 50-60Pts gereicht.
So macht das echt kein Spaß mehr.

Als Schüler kann ich mir doch nicht so viel Mainstream HW leisten!
Für die die eh schon viele Punkte hatten hat sichs natürlich mal wieder gelohnt.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab gottseidank die richtigen Karten hier.
6600GT,7600GT,7900GT,8800GTS 640 und noch verschiedene S.775 CPU's,wobwei bis auf die 7900GT in Bezug auf den Bot jungfräulich ist. 
Von daher brauch ich nichts zu Investieren um an Punkte zu kommen,aber ich werd mich ganz schön lang machen müssen um damit unter die ersten drei zu kommen.
Ich für meinen Teil werd also weiter machen.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja meine Begeisterung hält sich zu Gester in Grenzen. Gestern 50 Punkte Heute 70 P immerhin 110 P verloren

Ich werde wohl 10-12 von meiner Grakas mit Harz übergießen, und diese dann als Trophäe an die Wand nageln.


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Also das ich Punkte verlieren werde war mir schon klar und ich habe jetz auch ca. 60% verloren aber das bei diesem Update die Leute belohnt werden die immer nur Mainstream benchen finde ich echt besch.....

Mit 58 Submissions habe ich jetzt noch 43Pkt. was bedeutet das ich pro Submission ca. 0.5Pkt. bekommen habe, davor hatte ich 93Pkt.

Andere die nur Submissions mit einem E8600 haben, haben nun über 50Pkt. 

Wozu habe ich mir dann all die HW gekauft wenn es selbst für den ersten Platz gerade mal 1Pkt. gibt oder noch weniger.

Als Schüler kann ich es mir nicht leisten immer nur Mainstream zu benchen da geht schon der Phenom für mein Zockersys. ins Geld...

Was mich auch stört das man nun bei stark gebenchter HW kaum noch Skill usw. braucht um viele Punkte zu ergattern.

Wer z.b. einen E8600 bencht kriegt auch auf Platz 100 noch mehr als 10Pkt.

Ich werde jetzt das Zeug was ich hier habe (11 Socekl 462 CPUs) noch benchen und dann mal schauen ob ich damit weitermache...


----------



## Predtemp (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch trotz allem einen guten Rutsch und Start ins neue Jahr.......!


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2009)

Neue Rev.3 beim Bot ist on, glaube aber die ist noch nicht ganz aktualisiert. 

Bin heute mal auf *Platz 1* im Team mit 0,1 Punkte Vorsprung auf der8auer 

Habe dazu 726 HW Punkte statt 335 vorher 



Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Dezember 2009)

Jop, ich wünsch euch auch allen einen Guten Rutsch, benchen ist schließlich nicht alles, RL gibts ja auch noch.

Allerdings ist mir gerade aufgefallen, das wir noch auf Platz 14 abgerutscht sind-.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Finnen sind zwar nur 50Pkt vor uns, aber ein Platz ist ein Platz


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich ärgere mich jetzt ziemlich doll, weil ich einige Sachen die ich hier hatte nicht so wirklich gebencht hatte, aber für die es jetzt so ziemlich viele Punkte gibt


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin im Moment vierter, das kann doch irgendwie auch nicht sein, dass ich vor Alriin bin ? Hatte vorher auch nur 327 Punkte


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube dass die Wertung noch nicht ganz okay ist und sich einiges noch ändert.

Von 335 auf 726 Punkte ist schon mehr als komisch 

Bis jetzt findet keiner die neue Wertung gut.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass die Wertung noch nicht ganz okay ist und sich einiges noch ändert.
> 
> Von 335 auf 726 Punkt ist schon mehr als komisch
> 
> Bis jetzt findet keiner die neue Wertung gut.




du hast ja auch deine Gold Cpus mit der 8800 GTX, GTX 275 und 3870 X2, allein die sind echt "goldwert"


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich gebe zu ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich schlau gemacht über die neue Regelung.

Hatte überlegt die GTX 275 zu verkaufen, aber jetzt bleibt sie schön bei mir. 

Ne neue GTX 8800 ,muss auch noch her, die alte ist leider tot...

Vor Februar oder März wird aber nix mehr kalt gemacht.  die Rev.3 stinkt gewaltig


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad auch mal alle meine karten nach der punktevergabe durchsucht.

ich muss unbedingt single card 7900 gs benchen, da gibt es massig punkte^^

und ich idiot bench gestern 5 stunden lang in der kälte 7900 gs sli


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2009)

Also mich stinkt das Update zur Hölle an!
Es kann doch net sein, dass ich ca. 60% meiner Gesamtpunktzhl verliere und somit einfach mal 5 Plätze im Team und 1000 Plätze in der Welt verliere!

Das Update stinkt mir bis zum Himmel

PS: Jetzt muss ich mich ertmal schlau machen wo ich richtig punkten kann oder ob sichs benchen erledigt hat!

MFG und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2009)

Toll! Ich habe jede Motivation zum Benchen verloren. Schei** rev3.


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal schnell nochmal 0,1 punkte geholt:
mein E8500 @ 3000MHz  (mein neues P5Q Deluxe kennt irgendwie keinen Multi von 9,5 )

HWBOT - homepage

CPU-Z Core 2 E8500 (3.17Ghz) rank:  266th out of 267, good for 0.1 points.

Die berechnung der Punkte hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert!  

Aber so finde ich die neue Rev.3 echt be...scheiden!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt meien E8500 hab ich auch noch, hatte mal Super Pi LN2 ergebniss gelöscht, da es keine punkte brachte, schnell wieder hochladen^^


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ist sooooooo krank!

Hatte bei meiner letzten Session ja 8800GTX @ SLI und 3870 X2 @ CF gebencht und bin immer so knapp an Points vorbei gerutscht ( so Platz 25)! Habe meine Screens also net abgespeichert und nun hätte ich damit fast 60 Punkte holen können

Habe einen 06er Screen gefunden, welcher 9,5 Pkt gebracht hat
Der hat mich wieder auf Platz 20 befördert!

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

werd die tage auch mal alles durch benchen will ja jeden zehntel punkt haben. 

jetzt werd ich abber erst mal mein Auto reparieren -> muss mich ja irgend wie abreagieren...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das Zeil der Änderung war doch, dass auch normale User Punkte bekomemn. Mit meinem E8500 kann man @ stock schon Punkte holen, aber eben nur 0,1 xD um mehr Punkte zu holen muss man ungefähr den auf 5,5 Ghz treiben.

Wenn die sich das so vorstellen Punkte zu holen, dan lach ich mich tot.

ich bench jetzt mal schnell meine CPU auf stock durch. bringt dann ungefähr 0,5 Punkte. Ihn aufs max unter Luft zu treiben bringt nichts mehr, so ein mist


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Eben. Leistungsprinzip ist da ein Fremdwort. So kann es nicht weitergehen, das ist klar. Die Frage ist bloß, was wir für Schritte einleiten werden.


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich schreibe schon die ganze Zeit im HWBot Forum... Rev3 Up and Running - Please Report Bugs - Page 7 - hwbot.org

Unterstützung dort wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schnell Gold geholt^^

HWBOT - homepage


----------



## anselm (31. Dezember 2009)

Oh man was für ein Treck 
Diese Regelung ist der totale sch***ß

Kann man dagegen nicht mal irgentwie protestieren?
Da werden die großen noch belohnt und die mit der alten Hardware werden bestraft!


----------



## Matti OC (31. Dezember 2009)

anselm schrieb:


> Oh man was für ein Treck
> Diese Regelung ist der totale sch***ß
> 
> Kann man dagegen nicht mal irgentwie protestieren?
> Da werden die großen noch belohnt und die mit der alten Hardware werden bestraft!



genau, das stinkt zum Himmel


----------



## websmile (31. Dezember 2009)

Hat auch Vorteile, die Konkurrenz wird vielleicht weniger- ich hab meinen Account bereits vorgestern nach Ansicht der neuen Regeln deaktiviert da ich diesen Kindergeburtstag für lächerlich und leistungsfeindlich halte, benchen kann ich auch ohne HXBot und ich denke die kommen ohne mich auch gut aus


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Da haben wir so was von ordentlich viel Punkte verlohren. Das Update hat so was viel gekostet.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Dezember 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mal schnell Gold geholt^^
> ...



Ich habe nicht nur Gold, sondern auch einen Global Award


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur Gold, sondern auch einen Global Award



in was?

kann irgendwie dein HwBot Profil net sehen


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2009)

anselm schrieb:


> Oh man was für ein Treck
> Diese Regelung ist der totale sch***ß
> 
> Kann man dagegen nicht mal irgentwie protestieren?
> Da werden die großen noch belohnt und die mit der alten Hardware werden bestraft!





Matti OC schrieb:


> genau, das stinkt zum Himmel



Genau eurer Meinung... Wir können uns nur im HWBot Forum beschweren. Je mehr es tun, desto besser.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Update ist ja zum... Aber ein neuen Gold Pokal geholt^^

HWBOT - homepage


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

Kontrolliert mal eure wPrime Ergebnisse.
meine 25.086 wird als 25.86 gewertet.
bei mir nicht so schlimm aber andere könnten dadurch viele Plätze und Punkte verlieren.
Hab den Bug auch schon gemeldet.

*richba5tard* hats schon aufgenommen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bezweifle mal stark das das Protestieren viel bringt. 



richba5tard schrieb:


> 55 pts for 5970 @ 03. That's not too bad...
> 
> Anyway, we understand you don't like this, we didn't expect everyone will be pleased with rev3. Remember we made the changes because the community complained about rev2, and we thought they had a valid point.
> 
> Feel free not to use hwbot any more, no hard feelings. It's the only way we will now we need the change the algorithm again.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Dezember 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> in was?
> 
> kann irgendwie dein HwBot Profil net sehen



Jetzt ist er wieder weg!
Innerhalb von 10min von Platz 5 auf 7 gerutscht  Schade


----------



## McZonk (31. Dezember 2009)

LÖLs, mehr sag ich dazu nicht! 

Ich habe deutlich aufgestockt, obwohl ich _seltenst_ benche (jaja die 88GTS/640) und bin mit Alriin auf Augenhöhe der *deutlich mehr *ackert als ich? Lächerlich...

Ich mach jetzt nix mehr für den Bot sondern nur noch für mich selbst. Ist wirklich ein schlechter Witz oder?


----------



## Matti OC (31. Dezember 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Genau eurer Meinung... Wir können uns nur im HWBot Forum beschweren. Je mehr es tun, desto besser.



Ich denke mal an: 

I do not wish to participate in the hwbot rankings. 
If you check this, you will not receive cups, medals or points for your submissions. You will appear in no ranking except for the HWBOT WORLD RECORDS page. Your rank and points will not be updated within an hour.


----------



## Hollywood (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man sich jetzt mal die WR's ansieht, kann einem irgendwie schlecht werden. Da benchen die Jungs was das Zeug hergibt und dann das:

Ergebnis Platz 1 im Bot:

*3Dmark 2006 4x GPU rank:* *1st*   								out of 235, but no points as his 2x GPU submission earns more points.

Das ist doch totaler Blödsinn! Habe dann nach dem Update auch mehr Punkte mit der X2 als mit 4x4890 gemacht! So ein Sch***! Da macht es ja keinen Spass mehr, ein Multikartensetup zu benchen! Und vor allem auch keinen Sinn! Zudem haben viele fast alle Punkte verloren, da nur noch 0.1 Punkte gegeben werden, wenn fast keine Ergebnisse mit der HW gemacht wurden...

Ganz großer Quatsch! Werde nachher mal meinen Senf im Bot-Forum dazugeben...


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2009)

@Roman

Wenn ich der englischen Sprache beim schreiben genauso mächtig wäre wie beim lesen würde ich schon meine Meinung dazu kund tun.

Aber nachdem ich einige Ausagen darüber gelesen habe warum es so gemacht wurde umso weniger habe ich die Hoffnung das da noch mal nachgebessert wird.

Ziel ist es wohl extremere Leistungen höher zu belohnen und die möglichkeit durch viel Hardware zu punkten zu begrenzen .
Bis heute dachte ich das wäre ja auch die Datenbank um möglichst viele Ergebnisse zusammen zutragen aber nachdem einem ja überhaupt der Anreiz (Und wenn es nur Punkte sind für plazierungen) genommen wird die zu sammeln denke ich das es recht einseitig wird bei Hwbot.

Ich wüßte jetzt nicht mehr wie ich jemanden überzeugen könnte bei Hwbot mitzumachen.

Es ist ja ausdrücklich so gewollt das nur die besten der besten dort vertreten sein sollen ........



> the Overclockers League was designed to rank overclockers on extreme overclocking skill. This means:
> 
> - Extreme cooling (LN2)
> - Extreme hardware (High-end systems)
> ...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Dezember 2009)

So hab jetzt jeden mist aus meine externen hochgeladen, gab doch schon ein paar punkte^^

http://www.hwbot.org/results.daily.top.do?order=totalPoints&dateFrom=-24h&minPoints=0.1&teamId=2007&title=Top%20{team.name}%20benchmark%20scores%20submitted%20in%20the%20last%2024h.

mal schaun wie die anderen Foren reagieren...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist halt wo sich das ganze hin entwickelt.
Ich denke mal das sich die Dual und Tripple GPU-Klassen mit der Zeit auffüllen werden und somit auch dort wieder mehr Punkte fließen. 
Richtig am Arsch sind natürlich die die größtenteils mit ganz alter Hardware benchen,so wie Lippo.
Da ist wohl eher nicht zu erwarten das sich die Klassen auffüllen.

Edit:
Ich werd dann Morgen auch mal meine Festplatte durchkramen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Dezember 2009)

Theoretisch ist mit dem neuen System ein künstliches pushen der Punkte möglich 

Wenn zB. 1000 Mitglieder Team intern (hochgegriffen) die gleiche CPU/GPU haben und benchen und ihre Scores hochladen, 
werden zwar nur die ersten 100/Bench dafür belohnt aber möglich wäre so ein Senario


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Jap und das dumme dabei ist das man nichts tweaken muss...Weder das OS noch Tweaks oder sonstwas ist wichtig...Es reicht wenn 1000 Leute Ergebnisse mit Standard-Takt hochladen und schon hat das Team bestimmt 200 Punkte mehr...


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Richtig. Jeder PCGH-USer bencht einmal alles durch und wir haben ein paar huntert Punkte mehr


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2009)

am besten das machen wir. jeder schickt jedem seine hardware zu und läßt die einfach mal so ohne tweaken durchlaufen. na gut einer tweakt und bekommt dann die 75 points. wenn wir das für 50 verschiedene benchmarks.hardware kombinationen machen haben wir den besten overclocker in unseren reihen


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> besten overclocker in unseren reihen



Eben das ist es was mich stört...Es geht nicht mehr um Skill sondern nur noch darum ob die HW Mainstream ist oder nicht...Ob man dann Platz 60 oder 100 belegt ist egal, da man im Vergleich zu Non-Mainstream HW trotzdem mehr Punkte bekommt.


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

HWBOT - homepage grad mal auf der Festplatte gestöbert und nen "Score" hochgeladen und sofort gold... das ist doch ein Witz


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja so einfach werden die anderen Teams aber nicht zuschauen, wenn sie sehen das es dort mit einer übertakteten Hardware bald an die 100Punkte gibt.

Aber solch sachen könnte man jetzt intern planen (mit Hardware die in breiter Masse verfügbar ist u. sehr wenig kostet, aber kaum bis garnicht gebencht wurde)
Alle machen innerhalb eines Zeitraums ihre Sessions mit solch Hardware, doch die Ergebnisse werden gleichzeitig hochgeladen. 
(damit könnte man bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, Team interne Klassen mit massenhaft Punkten schaffen)

Edit: hmm, die HD4350 zB. hat aktuell 333 Einträge und kosten neu gerade mal 18-25€ +Versand (wenn da noch 5000 Eintrage hinzukommen, sieht dort die Punktevergabe auch anders aus )


----------



## Masterwana (31. Dezember 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> HWBOT - homepage grad mal auf der Festplatte gestöbert und nen "Score" hochgeladen und sofort gold... das ist doch ein Witz


Das ist das gleiche wie ich mit meinem p5q deluxe.
Ist halt ne neue kategorie, da wird sich noch was tun.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Edit: hmm, die HD4350 zB. hat aktuell 333 Einträge und kosten neu gerade mal 18-25€ +Versand (wenn da noch 5000 Eintrage hinzukommen, sieht dort die Punktevergabe auch anders aus )



Dafür 
Dann können wir ja gleich ne Sammelbestellung z.B. bei Gainward diereckt machen!


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2009)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> am besten das machen wir. jeder schickt jedem seine hardware zu und läßt die einfach mal so ohne tweaken durchlaufen. na gut einer tweakt und bekommt dann die 75 points. wenn wir das für 50 verschiedene benchmarks.hardware kombinationen machen haben wir den besten overclocker in unseren reihen



Sicherlich eine gute Idee wenn ihr wollt dass euer Team gebanned wird! 

Aber mal ehrlich, bencht ihr weil ihr Spaß daran habt die Hardware in Region zu pushen die vorher nicht für möglich gehalten wurden und um eure persönlichen Rekorde zu brechen oder macht ihr das nur für die Punkte?
Mit rev 2 hatten sich viele Leute daran gewöhnt dass man mit außergewöhnlicher Hardware relativ einfach Punkte holen konnte ( ich auch  ), das wurde eben jetzt korrigiert, so dass nur Kategorie in denen auch echter Wettbewerb stattfindet viele Punkte bringen.
Alles in allem finde ich dass rev 3 eine Verbesserung ist, ich weiß viele von euch werden mir widersprechen, aber wenn ihr euch damit beschäftigt habt und wisst wo die Punkte zu holen sind werdet ihr euch auch daran gewöhnen.
Und für die die meinen jetzt kurzentschlossen aufhören zu müssen: Denkt ihr ihr ändert etwas an HWBot wenn ihr das tut? HWBot kam gut damit klar dass einige der weltbessten Bencher nicht teilnehmen und wächst unaufhaltsam weiter, ein Boykott wird nichts daran ändern.


----------



## speddy411 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem dabei ist das man um am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können bzw. um noch die Möglichkeit Punkte zu holen nur Mainstream HW benchen kann und da liegt der Hund begraben denn mehr als davor geht es wieder nur darum "Mehr Geld = Mehr Punkte".


----------



## Alriin (31. Dezember 2009)

Es geht uns aber darum, dass die Masse der Community plötzlich keine Punkte mehr bekommt. All die Leute die HWbot groß gemacht haben kriegen jetzt plötzlich 0,1 Punkte, egal ob er 5. oder 17. in einem Ranking ist. Das zerstört den Anreiz seine Hardware zu benchen. Jetzt geht es nur noch um Kingpin und seine Kumpels. Versteh mich nicht falsch, es ist wichtig, dass so verwöhnte Buben wie Kingpin oder AndreYang großartige Rekorde aufstellen, aber die anderen 10.000 haben HWbot zu dem gemacht was es ist, nicht 2 oder 3 reiche Knaben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Frage, wo holt man mit nem Q9550+4870x2 beides @Wakü am besten Punkte?! So wie ich das sehe wohl nirgends. Dank dem Multi-GPU Ranking.

Meine Highscore im 06er zum Beispiel liegt bei 23300 Marks, da kriegt man überhaupt nix mehr für. CPU ist auch noch ein C1er, er braucht für nen 4.1GHz Run schon 1.6V -.-

Hab auch noch nen E8400 in Petto, der geht bis 4.8 (würd ich auch über 5 kriegen aber Board macht nicht mit), meint ihr da ist noch was zu holen?

Meine bisherigen (inzwischen) gut 65 Punkte (vorher 15 oO) hab ich nur mit ner 5850+i7 920 on Air geholt...


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2009)

Höhö, habe gerade 40 € für ältere Grakas ausgegeben, mit denen ich knapp 50-60 Punkte hätte holen können - jetzt gibt's dafür noch 6-7 (!) Punkte.

Leckt mich doch am ..


----------



## anselm (31. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Höhö, habe gerade 40 € für ältere Grakas ausgegeben, mit denen ich knapp 50-60 Punkte hätte holen können - jetzt gibt's dafür noch 6-7 (!) Punkte.
> 
> Leckt mich doch am ..



Genau so geht es mir auch! 
Ich hab mir ganz viele Athlons bei Ebay gekauft und jetzt bringt das fast gar nichts mehr.
Ich werde jetzt eine Zeit mal nicht mehr benchen und andere Sachen machen, wie z.B. meine selbstgebaute Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch noch einen ganzen karton voll mit alten Grafikkarten, sicherlich 20 Stück, da wären reichlich Punkte drinne, aber nun vlt. 10. am besten alles alte verkaufen und dann einen q6600 mit einer gtx260 kaufen und hoffen das man da punkte für bekommt wenn man 80. oder so wird


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mit der Kombination E8400+5850 ist im 03'er noch was zu holen. Liege mim i7+5850 bei 91000 Punkten und mim E8400+4870x2 bei 96500 Punkten.

Mit OC ist die 5850 aber schneller als ne X2, ergo ist vlt sogar ein erster Platz drinne (98xxx Punkte).


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt das Update auch nicht so sonderlich, aber lasst uns mal ein paar Tage drüber schlafen und uns erstmal genau mit dem neuen bot auseinandersetzen und villt ist es ja garnet sooo schlecht wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2009)

@ Alriin
ich kann dir nur Recht geben.
Dann sollen die doch unter sich bleiben, meinetwegen 1. Liega.
Ich habe mit, unter Luft und Wasser kein Problem in der 2. Liega zu spielen.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (31. Dezember 2009)

Na da haben wir den Salat ja...

Ist jawohl der grösste Bulls..t den ich seit langem gesehen hab!
Von 42 bleiben noch 14,7 Die ganze alte Hardware die ich mir in den letzten Wochen besorgt hab kann ich inne Tonne kloppen! Heut morgen kam noch n Proz. von ebay, den nagel ich direkt anne Wand, denn für 0,1 Punkte tu ich mir dass nicht an.

Werde mal verfolgen wie sich dass Ganze entwickelt und dann mal schauen ob ich nochmal Lust bekomme... Im Moment bin ich jedenfalls bedient!!!

Kommt trotzdem alle gut ins neue Jahr, Hossa

MfG Fresh

-edit    Müssen wir uns halt heut Abend den Frust von der Seele böllern


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Januar 2010)

ALLEN EIN SCHÖNES UND ERFOLGREICHES NEUES  JAHR!!!!!


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

Auch so an alle


----------



## Chicago (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr an alle!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Dr.House (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues!
Bitte steckt nicht den Kopf in den Sand und trefft vorschnelle Entscheidungen, sondern ruft euch in Erinnerung, wo das Team vor einem Jahr stand. rev3 ist sicherlich ein großer Einschnitt, steht aber momentan noch nicht endgültig (allein aufgrund des Bugfixings), bringt auch viele Neuheiten wie das Achievement-System und wird auch nicht die letzte Revision sein.


----------



## Alriin (1. Januar 2010)

Ich geb sowieso nicht so schnell auf. Ich hab hier noch so viel Hardware rumliegen... die gehört gebencht.

Wünsch euch alles gute im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Hollywood (1. Januar 2010)

Zu den Archivements: Das braucht kein Mensch! Sieht für mich aus wie ein Computerspiel (L4D) oder sowas! Ich finde das geradezu lächerlich! 

Die aktuelle Punkteverteilung ist auch alles andere als modern! Das ist so, als wenn ich mich mit meinem Peugeot 106 in der Formel 1 teilnehme und Punkte dafür bekomme, dass ich ins Ziel gefahren bin! Es ist doch in jedem Wettbewerb so, dass Leute mit dem besten Equipment und Skill die besten Ergebnisse einfahren. Das war ja in rev2 auch so. Die Bencher mit alter oder seltener HW waren ja auch happy mit dem, was sie erreichen konnten. 
Es wäre einfacher gewesen, wenn die HWBot Crew nur ein paar neue Kategorien eingeführt hätten, anstatt alles über den Haufen zu werfen.
Ich hätte gern ein separates Ranking für die verschiedenen GPU Setups gesehen. Also je ein Rankin für 1 GPU, 2GPU, 3GPU 4GPU. Und Punkte für jedes Ranking.
Mit dieser Einstufung hätte jeder eine Chance auf Punkte gehabt. 
Was die kleinen Karten angeht, hätte ich es einfach gelassen wie es war.

Ich persönlich habe jetzt nicht so viele Punkte verloren, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht. Mir geht es einfach darum, dass dieses System momentan einfach nicht fair ist. 
Ich hoffe, dass die HWBot Crew bereit ist auf die Comunity zu hören und nachträglichen Änderungen offen gegenüber steht.

lg

Hollywood

Trotzdem: Ein gutes Jahr 2010 wünsche ich euch! Ob beim benchen oder außerhalb!


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2010)

So ich nehm jetzt bis auf weiteres nicht mehr an den Rankings Teil.

Und allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> So ich nehm jetzt bis auf weiteres nicht mehr an den Rankings Teil.


 
Was? ne ne Freundchen so geht das nicht! Das Team wird nicht hängen gelassen! Wir müssen das mal positiv sehen, das Update wird als Ansporn genommen uns wieder weiter nach vorne zu kämpfen!
Wenn wir alle an einem Strang ziehen sind wir bald wieder auf alter Position!

ALSO AN ALLE PCGHX-HWBOT-MEMBER:" REIßT EUCH AM SCHLÜPPER UND AB DAFÜR!"
Das schaffen wir schon...ach und ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (1. Januar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> So ich nehm jetzt bis auf weiteres nicht mehr an den Rankings Teil.
> 
> Und allen ein frohes neues Jahr!



Hey! Meinst Du nicht, wir sollten solche Dinge als Team diskutieren?
Nicht bös gemeint, nur eine Frage. Ist klar, dass es so nicht bleiben kann (sollte). 
Aber Einzelaktionen bringen nicht so viel, denke ich.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Chicago (1. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem nicht mehr an den Rankings teilnehmen, hab ich mir auch schon Überlegt, hab ja nur noch 5 Pünktchen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2010)

Ok, ok nehm ich halt wieder Teil.
Von den aktuellen 17Pkt bleibt eh nicht viel übrig, die Global Points schmelzen ja schneller als der Schnee bei uns hier weg.....-.-


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2010)

Dann gehts halt wieder ans benchen!
Wenn man als Kind beim laufen üben hingefallen ist musste man auch wieder aufstehen UND nun kann man laufen! 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomme meine neue HWBOT Sig. nicht hin


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2010)

So, von mir jetzt auch noch an alle: ein gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues.
Und steckt den Kopf nicht in den Sand.
Es ist zwar richtig das mit der Ausrichtung auf Rev.2 viele Punkte verloren sind,Rev.3 bietet aber auch viele Chancen.
Schaut euch z.B mal die 8800GT/s/x Kategorien oder auch die HD48xx an.
Wenn man sich also ein wenig neu ausrichtet kann sich das Blatt auch sehr schnell wieder wenden.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist sie da
Hat wohl doch geklappt.


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

Euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr!

Öhm kommt ihr gerade auch nicht auf hwbot?


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr.

Nö komme auch nicht rein.
Meine Sig ist auch wieder weg.


----------



## Chicago (1. Januar 2010)

Es tut sich was, meine Punkte sinf jetzt auf 8,5 angewachsen!


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues auch von mir. Hossa


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

ja irgendwas haben die gefixt, hab jetzt 50 hardwarepoints mehr - damit sind es jetzt nur noch knapp 50% vom letzten jahr


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch wieder 25 Punkte dabei.
Dafür sind wir mit dem Team nur noch 16.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2010)

die hatten einen bug in der hardware point berechnung. hab nun schon 100 punkte mehr als vor einer stunde , das das Team trotz fast gleicher punktezahl wie vor rev 3 nur noch auf platz 16 ist, ist natürlich nicht schön aber ein anreiz fürs team


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2010)

Ich kann immer noch nicht mein Profile sehen  Darf ich das irgendwann? 
Wollte mal gerne die Punkte Verteilung u. alles so betrachten


----------



## Semih91 (1. Januar 2010)

Da steht, dass du 32,6Punkte hast, aber mehr nicht  
Und Pltz 13 wieder


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2010)

Lasst und das bitte hier weiter diskutieren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/83689-eure-meinung-zu-hwbot-rev-3-a-4.html Ansonsten haben wir 2 mal das gleiche Thema.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Da steht, dass du 32,6Punkte hast, aber mehr nicht
> Und Pltz 13 wieder



Die 32,6 Punkte sind von den 6 Submiss. der letzten 30 Tage.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2010)

^^Naja, das war nur von Gestern was ich so hochgeladen habe


----------



## Predtemp (2. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,
habe ne kurze frage, kann ich eine 9800GTX+ 55nm und eine 9800GTX+ 65 nm im SLI laufen lassen oder funzt des nicht?


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2010)

Sollte eigentlich, genauso wie bei der GTX 260, gehen.


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

Predtemp schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> habe ne kurze frage, kann ich eine 9800GTX+ 55nm und eine 9800GTX+ 65 nm im SLI laufen lassen oder funzt des nicht?



Wusste gar nicht dass es die 9800GTX*+* in 65nm gibt. Normalerweiße ist nur die + in 55nm gefertigt und die 65nm Varriante ist die normale 9800GTX. Dann sollte es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Predtemp (2. Januar 2010)

GPUz liest mir 9800GTX/9800GTX+ aus.
Ich habe die Karte "MSI OC edition" vor nem Jahr als GTX+ gekauft.
Glaube werde einfach versuchen.

Mehr wie schief gehen kann des ja net


----------



## Predtemp (2. Januar 2010)

So nun habe ich die 2 grakas drauf und SLI funzt auch.
Dann kann ich jetzt auf pkt jagd gehen

Danke für die schnelle antwort...........


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2010)

Dir auch danke  Bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher


----------



## Dr.House (2. Januar 2010)

Warum soll das nicht gehen, ging bei GTX 260 (65nm + 55nm) auch ?

Punktejagt ? naja wenn du ins Bot gelangst gerade


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2010)

Bot funktioniert wieder


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2010)

Ich trauere gerade meiner 8800GT nach.
2 Screens hatte ich noch auf dem Rechner,allerdings noch mit dem E7200.
Trotzdem ~15Pkt obwohl's eher mittelmäßige Ergebnisse waren.
Dafür hab ich aber mit der 8800GTS 640 wieder gute Karten.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Trotzdem ~15Pkt obwohl's eher mittelmäßige Ergebnisse waren.
> .


 
Das ist ja gerade das furchtbare .....jetzt ist ein mittelmäßiger run mit populären Karten schon das 10 fache wert was ein goldener bei einer nicht so oft vertretenen Karte wert ist.

Bevor ich jetzt 10 verschiedene Karten benche besorg ich mir ein paar 88er und hoffe das eine gute dabei ist dann mache ich das an Punkte in einer Nacht wo ich zuvor Wochen gebraucht habe.

Was hat das noch mit können zu tun ?.....das können besteht jetzt darin sich die Karten rauszusuchen die am meisten honoriert werden.

Lieber eine populäre Karten im Mittelfeld wie 10 ganz vorne


----------



## Chicago (2. Januar 2010)

Hmm, da wird die HD5770 noch warten müssen! Und nen 955BE aufs Board wandern, dann kann ich meine 8800GTS 640 und die 4850 nochmal durch die 3DMarks schicken, mein 7750BE bremst doch gewaltig!


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Januar 2010)

Weiß einer welche Spannung ich im BIOS des Crosshair II Formula anheben muss, um den IGP besser übertakten zu können?
Bzw. kann man von dem überhaupt die Spannung erhöhen?
Hier gibts Screenshots vom BIOS: ASUS Crosshair II Formula (NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI) - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow!

Ich komm nur auf 550Mhz Core Clock, in hwbot gibts einen der den (auch CIIF) auf 770 gejagt hat...


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

So habe heute angefangen meinen eigenen Benchtable zu bauen, da mir die im inet zu teuer sind!
Über Meinungen oder Ideen würde ich mich auch freuen!

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (3. Januar 2010)

Ich würde die Holzstellzen noch mit Winkeln verstärken.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Januar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Winkel benutzen, ansonsten ist das nicht sehr steif bzw. bricht bei kleinen Belastungen aus.

Ansonsten siehts ganz ordentlich aus, weiter so!

Ps: Hat keiner eine Idee zu meinen IGP Problem? (Post #2900)


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Die kleinen Ecken sind mit jeweils 3 Holzschrauben festgemacht, dass hält bombensicher, aber man kann nochmal drüber nachdenken!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Die kleinen Ecken sind mit jeweils 3 Holzschrauben festgemacht, dass hält bombensicher, aber man kann nochmal drüber nachdenken!
> 
> MFG


Mach lieber Winkel rein! Da kommt einiges an Gewicht zusammen: Board, vielleicht mehrere Grakas, Lüfter, Pötte.....da bist Du schnell mal bei an die 10 Kg!
Hast ja nichts davon, wenn dir das Teil beim benchen auseinanderbricht!


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Nagut dann werde ich am Ende mal noch ein paar Winkel verbauen! 

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (3. Januar 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch verraten wo ich bei meinem P5Q-Deluxe einen fixen Multi einstelle? bzw. Das automatische runtertackten (EIST) ausschalte?


----------



## dorow (3. Januar 2010)

So habe jetzt mal meinen Unübertakteten LapTop durch denn 1M und 32M Test von SuperPI gejagt. Und dafür ganze 0,2 Punkte bekommen. Aber naja klein Vieh macht auch Mist. Und dabei musste ich mich noch nicht mal anstrengen.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Und dabei musste ich mich noch nicht mal anstrengen.


 
Das sollte ja auch das neue Ziel des bots sein, dass man ohne DICE/LN2 an Punkte kommt, aber 0,2 sind leider nicht die Welt

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das sollte ja auch das neue Ziel des bots sein, dass man ohne DICE/LN2 an Punkte kommt, aber 0,2 sind leider nicht die Welt
> 
> MFG



Wart mal ab, ob das in Rev3.1 auch noch so ist


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Wann soll die den kommen? Hab ich was verpasst? Gibs da schon Änderungsinfos?
What?

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wann soll die den kommen? Hab ich was verpasst? Gibs da schon Änderungsinfos?
> What?
> 
> MFG



Ich denke, das Rev3.1 schon in Arbeit ist. Das habe ich zumindest zwischen den Zeilen gelesen. Es wird Änderungen geben, das ist Fakt. Was genau, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen. Aber die werden schon was ändern, ganz sicher. Es haben einfach zu viele Leute gemeckert um das so zu lassen, wie es ist.

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn die das jetzt wieder alles kippen machen sie sich lächerlich und ich habe mir ne 88GTS umsonst besorgt

Naja erstmal abwarten!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2010)

Alles wird 100% nicht gekippt. Es wird nur noch "feintuning" gemacht.


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Alles wird 100% nicht gekippt. Es wird nur noch "feintuning" gemacht.



Richtig! Hoffen wir mal, an den richtigen Stellen!


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Es tut sich was bei HWBOT
Wir sind im Mo. auf Platz 14.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Es tut sich was bei HWBOT
> Wir sind im Mo. auf Platz 14.


 
Jap und ich denke mal das haben wir unserem neuen Mitglied zu verdanken, was ordentlich Punkte mitgebracht hat!
(Bin aber einen Platz gefallen)

HWBOT - mihapiha hwbot profile

MFG


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2010)

Ja... Denke, dass er sich im Team vertan hat. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Januar 2010)

Das alleine kann es nicht sein.
Neues Mitglied ca 300 neue Sub ca. 50 Punkte zusammen ca 350 P.
Alt ca 8000 P + 350 - 8350 da fehlen noch ca. 300 P zu ca 8600 P.
Nur grob gerechnet.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke ma auch das viele alte Scores hoch laden 
Wie ich auch.
Was man nicht so alles findet ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich denke ma auch das viele alte Scores hoch laden
> Wie ich auch.
> Was man nicht so alles findet ^^


 
Wenn deine Karte erstmal bei mir ist werde ich (hoffentlich) wieder mal ein paar ordentliche Scores abladen können!

PS: Geld habe ich am 2 überwiesen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wenn deine Karte erstmal bei mir ist werde ich (hoffentlich) wieder mal ein paar ordentliche Scores abladen können!
> 
> PS: Geld habe ich am 2 überwiesen!



Ohja, die gibt gut Punkte wie ich gesehen hab 

Ich suche im Moment verzweifelt meine Scores von der 88GTS 320 -.-


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

geht mir auch so! Ich suche schon seit Tagen meine 8800 GTX@SLI Scores wo ich bei der rev 2 keine points bekommen hätte und jetzt wären es über 50!
Aber ich find sie einfach net 

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja... Denke, dass er sich im Team vertan hat. Mal abwarten.



Hmm, ob er sich wirklich im Team vertan hat? (hier im Forum ist er schonmal unterwegs) und Unterstützung tut immer gut 

In Unsere Liste hier im Forum bekommt er auch schon(noch) seinen Platz


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Tatsache  Na dann bin ich froh  Die Fahne hat mich etwas irritiert.


----------



## Jogibär (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs, erst mal wünsch' ich Euch ein gesundes Neues Jahr!!! Zur Rev. 3.1.: Also ich finde schon mal schön, daß sie auf die Kritik reagiert haben, aber persönlich warte ich jetzt erst mal ab, was da für Veränderungen gemacht werden, bevor ich wieder anfange zu benchen und dann schwups wieder 130 Punkte weg sind. Ich überlege, mein System zu verändern. Zählt eigentlich bei den 3DMarks bezogen nur auf die CPU nur der Takt? Also sprich sind ein 8400 ,920 oder 860 bei gleichem Takt gleich schnell? (bezogen auf 3DMarks) Lohnt sich vielleicht sogar das Warten auf den Gulftown?  Gruß Jogibär


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Januar 2010)

Nunja, ein 8400 ist ein DC mit alter Architektur, der ist auf jeden fall langsamer (in den neuen 3Dmarks, in den alten nicht) als ein 920, der 2 Kerne mehr und eine bessere Pro-Takt-Leistung hat.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2010)

WTF? Schon gesehen?
HWBOT - homepage

6,8 GHz Core i3... entweder das Ding is ein Monster oder der Score ist ein Fake. Tippe aber eher auf ersteres.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

275MHz BCLK


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Januar 2010)

Und dafür gibbet nur 1,5HW Punkte weil er der einzige ist
Aber 168 Globals halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2010)

War vor ein paar Tagen mal auf der mainsite zulesen. Mit den neun dual cores wird es nicht lange dauern bis die wolfdales keine Punkte mehr bringen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2010)

HWbot down?



Spoiler



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) DAV/2 SVN/1.4.4 mod_jk/1.2.23 PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu6.4 Server at hwbot.org Port 80



EDIT: geht wieder...


----------



## speddy411 (4. Januar 2010)

@Blechdesigner:

Dein Profil geht wieder....


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Januar 2010)

^^Jepp 

Habe es heute im Forum mal angesprochen und es wurde prommt gelöst 

Was nur lustig ist, das bei den Pokalen als erstes die CPUs stehen, wobei es sich dort um 3D Marks handelt und eigtl. die Grakas stehen sollten 

(Ich könnte, wenn ich nicht so faul wäre sogar wieder HWM werden )


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Januar 2010)

Die 12 Pkt würd ich mir aber wieder erbenchen!
An sowas kanns doch nicht scheitern.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier noch fast 60 Punkte rumliegen, ich muss nur überall 1. werden 

Mit ner 8800GT wären es nur 15min Arbeit und ich müsste nur im Mittelfeld landen


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein paar neue Pünckten ergeattern können.
Am meisten habe ich durch dieses Ergebnis bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal ich kann noch irgendwie ein paar punkte mehr aus meinem System hohlen...


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Schöne Scores hast da geholt  Gab ordentlich Punkte


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

@mihapiha

Erstmal Willkommen im Team!
Wie kommst eigentlich das du unser schönes Team mit sovielen Punkten beehrst?

MFG


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> 
> Erstmal Willkommen im Team!
> Wie kommst eigentlich das du unser schönes Team mit sovielen Punkten beehrst?
> ...



Ich bin auf Team-Suche, und dachte ich hänge mal hier herum. Vielleicht geh ich auch nicht wieder weg wenn's mir Spaß macht


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ist es immer lustig!


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

Außerdem habe wir schon Österreicher hier,die wären dann nicht so alleine
Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2010)

Joh, ein Gratz nach Graz. 
Und Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Semih91 (4. Januar 2010)

Hey mihapiha,
willkommen hier im Team, hab mein Team auch gewechselt von Cold-PC. Also ich bin richtig glücklich hier, kannst hier bleiben 
Und den Micha kannst du auch mitbringen, dann bekommen wir noch mehr Points


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Danke Semih!

Komisch. Ich bekomme es nicht hin in meine Signatur die Signaturen von SysProfile & hwbot rein zu bekommen... hmmm...

Das nenne ich aber mal ein sehr freundliches willkommen von allen!


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

Du mußt glaube ich erst den jeweiligen Benutzergruppen beitreten.
Geht in deinem eigenen Profil auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Hollywood (4. Januar 2010)

Willkomen bei uns! Und danke für den Kofferraum voll mit Punkten die Du mitgebracht hast! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (4. Januar 2010)

Willkommen im Forum auch von mir 

Du musst mal auf ne Session mit uns kommen und dann bleibst du für länger im Team.


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Du mußt glaube ich erst den jeweiligen Benutzergruppen beitreten.
> Geht in deinem eigenen Profil auf der rechten Seite.



Das hat leider nichts gebracht; der sagt immer noch nein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

Sch... - Kommando zurück.
Kontrollzentrum - linke Seite - Benutzergruppen.


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Jep im Kontrollzentrum den Benutzergruppen PCGHX-HWbot-Member und Sysprofile beitreten  Dann gehts.


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sch... - Kommando zurück.
> Kontrollzentrum - linke Seite - Benutzergruppen.



Weltklasse Danke!


----------



## Alriin (4. Januar 2010)

A Steira Bua... servas!


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

sagst mal mit wieviel GPU`s kommt Windows XP klar?

Wäre es möglic eine 3870X2 und eine 3870 gleichzeitig unter windows XP zu nutzen und auch zu benchen?
*bin mir nicht sicher ob es 2 oder 3 GPU`s waren*

MFG


----------



## dorow (4. Januar 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Team-Suche, und dachte ich hänge mal hier herum. Vielleicht geh ich auch nicht wieder weg wenn's mir Spaß macht


Erst mal auch von mir ein Herzliches Wilkommen hier im Team. Und wir alle hoffen doch du bleibst bei uns.


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

XP nur mit 2 GPUs im *SLI*. Außnahme ist die 8800GTX/Ultra. Dafür gab es einen speziellen XP Treiber für TripleSLI. Der Rest geht meines Wissens nach nur mit Vista/Win7.

Obs bei CF genauso ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2010)

Crossfire funktioniert unter Win XP. Aber ich nehme an 3 oder mehr GPUs werden auch nicht erkannt..

Und neue Punkte gibts für dieses tolle Resultat meinerseits: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2010)

Sehr gut  Weiter so!


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

Mann der legt ja ein Tempo an!

Respekt weiter so!

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Januar 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Hwbot-Team, mihapiha!

Das ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, dass es nach dem ersten rev3-Schock wieder Richtung Top 10 geht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Januar 2010)

Von meiner Seite auch willkommen mihapiha das ist echt hart was du da an Punkten ran hollst. Mach weiter so. Ich habe auch über 5 Punkte ran gehollt mit einer GTX260 und Vista


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Warum gibt's eigentlich CineBench 10 nicht auf Hwbot?! Das ist mein lieblings-Benchmark


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Januar 2010)

Bei CineBench 10 werden bestimmt die ganzen Server alle Punkte hollen, da bekommt man eh kaum Punkte.


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen an mihapiha 
Jetzt muss ich wohl mehr benchen, nachdem du dich vor mich gedrängt hast


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 1 im Team House!!!


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2010)

Das wird nur bis Freitag so bleiben


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir nebenbei auch erstmal die 300 vorgenommen... wenn ich wieder die solide Basis an Hardwarepoints habe, werd ich auch wieder DICE benchen. Jetzt sollten es ja sogar mehr Global Points werden als mit rev2


----------



## Dr.House (5. Januar 2010)

Platz 1 ist nur durch die Umstellung gekommen und Roman wird das nicht lange auf sich sitzen lassen.  


Könnte zwar nachlegen mit meiner 5850 (20-30 Pkt wären locker drin) ,mache aber momentan Pause 
Finde mittlerweile Dice zu warm und öde ,nur LN2 könnte mich jetzt reizen was zu machen. 

Viel cooler finde ich momentan meine 810 HW Punkte (vorher 340 Punkte), brauch mich also erstmal nicht drum kümmern und wenn dann nur Global Punkte zu holen....


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Dann mal auf jungs.
*Nur* noch 3000 Punkte zum Luxx.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dann mal auf jungs.
> *Nur* noch 3000 Punkte zum Luxx.



Déjà-vu. Das hatten wir doch schon mal im letzten Jahr.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

3000 Punkte is ja nicht so wenig. Bin jetzt zum ersten mal mit 300 Punkten dabei, und dass wird auch nicht weiter nach oben gehen, da ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich für ein paar Wochen/Monate keine neue Hardware kaufe...

Da müssten die anderen mal ran...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Und letztes Jahr haben wir's auch geschafft - wenn auch nur kurz.


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2010)

Dann habt ihr schon einen guten Vorsatz für das Jahr 2010  HWLuxx überholen 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

HolySh*t o.0


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2010)

Geizhals

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ff-auf-7-002-ghz-uebertaktet.html#post1413181


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

2,105V VCore


----------



## Masterwana (5. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr schon einen guten Vorsatz für das Jahr 2010  HWLuxx überholen



Hauptsache 2011 kommt nicht Rev.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> 2,105V VCore für Bloomfield-Architektur



Bloomfielfd?
Eher Clarkdale 

Die 32nm verkraften das schon, die skalieren wenigstens wieder mit Vcore^^


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2010)

Bin schwer am überlegen mir den I5-670 zu kaufen! Sollte aber bis 30.01 zum GB warten das fällt sehr schwer!


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue EVGA board habt ihr wahrscheinlich schon gesehen.
Aber hat schon jemand hier einen Gulftown in die Hände bekommen?

Schaut so lecker aus: YouTube - Intel ''Gulftown'' Sample Overclocked at 4630MHz on air and scores high on Vantage


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

> Bloomfielfd?
> Eher Clarkdale


Ups... wieder geträumt 
aber auch dafür ist die VCOre schon richtig böse


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Takt noch viel böser. Damit könnte gerade in Single-Core-Benchmarks ne Menge mirt gehen.


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

Jap und einige  P4s und Celerons im globalen CPU-Z-Ranking beim HWbot müssen sich wohl auch Sorgen machen


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jap und einige  P4s und Celerons im globalen CPU-Z-Ranking beim HWbot müssen sich wohl auch Sorgen machen



CPU-z hin oder her. Da sind doch bei diesen multi-core Geschichten eh immer weniger MHz drin. Macht eh nichts. Bei hwbot, sollten die single core Benchmarks langsam den multi-core Benchmarks weichen.

Warum der PCMark Vantage noch immer Punktelos ist werde ich auch nicht verstehen.

SiSoftSandra ist ja schon nicht schlecht, aber CineBench 10 fehlt noch immer in der Sammlung. Und SiSoftSandra ist ja auch noch immer punktelos!


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

Naja bei den PCMarks kann man einfach mit der HDD lamen... also einfach ein paar SSDs im RAID und für einen WR brauch man nichtmal DICE geschweige denn LN2... 

Und Sisoft und Cinebench würde auch von Servern dominiert, also Systemen mit 16 oder 32 CPUs, die überhaupt nicht übertaktet werden. HWbot ist eine Übertakter-Datenbank. Gerade in rev3 haben sie ja gesagt, dann Systeme, die  @ stock wenig Punkte geben sollen. Aber mit Sisoft Sandra z.B. wäre das ganz und gar nicht der Fall. Das "Problem" tritt allerdings auch bei wprime auf.

Dass über kurz oder lang weitere Multicore-Benchmarks hinzukommen müssen, sehe ich genauso wie du.


----------



## Masterwana (5. Januar 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> ...Und SiSoftSandra ist ja auch noch immer punktelos!



Früher gab es Punkte!
Das es jetzt keine Punkte mehr gibt hat folgende Gründe:
1. Es gibt je nach version gute oder schlechte Ergebnisse.
- z.B.: benchen wir hier meistens mit der 2004er
2. Bei HWbot stand man damals vor der Entscheindung alle 2005er-Ergebnisse löschen und nur 2007er bewerten oder für Sandra keine Punkte mehr vergeben.

Mehr dazu kannst du hier rauslesen: the big sisoft sandra poll: remove / disable hwboints / only ss2007? - hwbot.org


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse noch den CineBench. Wäre super cool wenn der dazu kommt. Da habe ich mir nämlich viele viele Ergebnisse gespeichert und da würde es sicher Hardware Punkte regnen.

Diese global Points sind eh nur sehr sehr schwer zu ergattern, und ich finde das jetzige System der Punkteverteilung zwar gut (weil ich 200 Punkte mehr hab) aber unverständlich. Wann welches Ergebnis wohin Punkte gibt ist mir noch immer unklar...


----------



## Alriin (5. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, dass das niedrigere (zweite) Ergebnis dem Team gutgeschrieben wird. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. Hab aber noch nicht so viele Global Points gemacht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2010)

Man könnte ja auch einfach Scores mit mehr als 2 physikalischen CPU's verbieten, denn es hat ja nix mit OC zu tun eine Serverfarm einmal Cinebench rechnen zu lassen.


----------



## Alriin (5. Januar 2010)

naja, vielleicht nichts mit OC, aber mit benchen. Und irgendwie ist das ja doch beeindruckend.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Januar 2010)

Die neuen Dual Core CPU`s für denn 1156 gehen richtig ab. Bin mal gespannt wann jemand die Singel Cores überhollt oder in Super PI auf unter 6 sek fällt.


----------



## speddy411 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich denke die 6 Sekunden werde nicht so schnell fallen aber man wird verdammt nah ran kommen.

Zudem noch eine andere Frage...Hat jemand von euch hier noch ein 4Coredual sata oder ein ABit NF7(-S) abzugeben ? Bei Ebay kursieren die bei 50-60€ 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2010)

4core dual kostet ja neu auch 50€  und ein NF7 sollte eigentlich für 30€ zu haben sein. wenn ich mal zum testen komme hab ich vlt. mal ein nf7/-S abzugeben


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Was sagt ihr dazu? DimasTech EVO

ich überlege ernsthaft, eine Kokü zu kaufen, da ich dann spontan benchen kann und nicht Tage auf DICE/LN2 warten muss bzw Kokü auch mal so "zwischendurch" geht. Ist der Preis ok? Oder was würde ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Alriin (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin froh, das ich meine hab... Preis ist auch ok. Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß was da alles drin steckt und ob das Ding auch Power hat.


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Wo hast du denn deine her?


----------



## speddy411 (7. Januar 2010)

Stellt sich halt die Frage ob das Ding auch für ein i7 genug Power hat, schließlichj ist es nur ne SS.

Frag doch einfach mal bei extremecooling.de


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (7. Januar 2010)

Meine hab ich von August123 aus der Award Fabrik. Er hat sie nach meinen Vorgaben & Wünschen gebaut. Meine macht ca. -50 Grad. Also nicht ganz so gut wie Dice, aber *immer* verfügbar!
Er ist glaub ich einer der besten KoKü-Bauer in Deutschland. Hat sich selbst eine mehrstufige Kaskade gebaut die locker mit LN2 mithält... die ist aber so groß wie ein großer Kühlschrank. *g*


----------



## der8auer (7. Januar 2010)

Jap bei August123 kanns bedenkenlos kaufen  Geh dazu am besten zu extremecooling.de. Er ist dort auch unterwegs.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich beschäftige mich gerade mal mit meinem E8400 und den mal unter Wasser gesetzt. Mit W Prime und Super PI
komme ich zurecht. Wie komme ich jedoch an die Vali bei CPU-Z drann?
Ich weiß dumme Frage.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich beschäftige mich gerade mal mit meinem E8400 und den mal unter Wasser gesetzt. Mit W Prime und Super PI
> komme ich zurecht. Wie komme ich jedoch an die Vali bei CPU-Z drann?
> Ich weiß dumme Frage.




F7 drücken, dann wird ne datei in den ordner von cpu-z erstellt, diese kannst du dann hochladen. dann den link, der hochgeladeten Datei, in hwbot angeben.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

@ Ü50
WEnn dann musst du sowieso CPU-Z 1.53 (aktuelle Version) nehmen.
Willst du jetzt Tweaks hören oder nur, dass man F7 drückt?

EDIT: Da war wer schneller


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

Also als erstes musst du die aktuellste CPU-Z Version benutzen, ansonsten kannst du die nicht uploaden.

Bei der aktuellen ist neben dem OK Knopf auch ein Validation Knopf. Da drauf klicken. 
Oder wenns schnell gehen soll (instabil etc.) einfach F7 drücken, die Validationdatei ist dann im Ordner der CPU-Z.exe

EDIT: Da waren sogar 2 schneller.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Januar 2010)

Erstmal danke, aber 
muss der Pc dafür am Intern. sein?


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Mit F7 bekommst du die höchsten Werte, da der PC am wenigsten stabil sein muss. Dafür brauchst du auch kein Internet. Nur später zum Hochladen der Datei eben 

Mfg


----------



## Ü50 (7. Januar 2010)

Die neue Version habe ich runter geladen 1.53. OK. danke euch.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sollte es in ein oder zwei Wochen wieder Punkte regnen. Eine dritte PowerColor 5870 LCS sollte für ein paar Punkte sorgen, und wenn nicht, sollte der 6-Core Xeon helfen, der auch bald eintrifft...


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

mann mann, du fährst aber die ganz schweren Geschütze auf


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2010)

Awardfabrik hat RedCobra,wir haben halt mihapiha.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

wenn mihapiha erstmal loslegt!
der8auer oder House sollte sich schonmal warm anziehen

Heute ist meine 8800 GTS 640MB gekommen

MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> wenn mihapiha erstmal loslegt!
> der8auer oder House sollte sich schonmal warm anziehen
> 
> Heute ist meine 8800 GTS 640MB gekommen
> ...




Fein 

Dann lets rock


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> mann mann, du fährst aber die ganz schweren Geschütze auf


 


so schwer auch nicht. Ich denke nicht das ich den Xeon auf mehr als 4.2 GHz bringen kann, selbst mit DICE. Er hat nämlich nur einen Multiplikator von 19 und ich weiß nur das ein BCLK von 217 stabil ist. Aber trotzdem sollte es dafür rund 35.000 - 38.000 CPU Punkte in 3DMark Vantage geben. 

Damit hoffe ich das ich mein Top 20 Resultat mit zwei 5870 zu einem Top 5 Resultat machen kann... Mit drei Grafikkarten gibt es so wie so nur ganz wenig punkte. Und der 3DMark 06 kann nicht alle 12 Threads nutzen, und der CPU score war deshalb mit meinem i7 975 @ 4.8 GHz besser... 

Die einzigen Punkte sollte es also in Vantage und wPrime geben 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Awardfabrik hat RedCobra,wir haben halt mihapiha.



da sind noch Welten dazwischen bis ich auf RedCobra's Niveau bin


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

Meine 8800GTS-512MB kommt morgen bei mir an, bin schon gespannt was EVGA so auf dem Kasten hat(meine Leadtek war da schon nicht schlecht)?


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Andre Yang das Team gewechselt hat und Pure sich hinter der AF anstellen muss

Ich finds toll auch wenn mir das erst jetzt aufgefallen ist


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2010)

Wie geil. 
Bis zu Platz 1 müssen sie aber noch ganz schön ackern jetzt.. ^^


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Hrhr richtig so


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so angucke trennen uns gerade mal 104 Punkte von United Team of POland!

Das sollte doch wohl machbar sein!
*und ich habe gerade keinen Rechner um meien 8800GTS zu benchen*

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Januar 2010)

Das kuriose ist eigentlich, dass wir nach dem aktuellen Stand kIngpIn UND Andre Yang bräuchten, um überhaupt mal wieder auf Platz 10 zu kommen.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar hardwarePoints geholt, damit ich wieder auf über 300 komme (sind im Moment 327) - und SuperPi sowie Pifast werden noch gebencht ^^
Jetzt sind auch bald mehr Global Points fällig, mal sehen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist voll sch***!
Es kommt ab Platz 13 zu einem totalen Punktesprung, welcher nicht so einfach zu überwinden wird , aber das packen wir auchnoch!

Ansonsten bestellen wir zur nächsten PCGHX EOS nen Drillinstrucktor


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Januar 2010)

Warum wechselt Andre Yang das Team? Denke die TOP10 schaffen wir schon wieder oder jungs!?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Hat schon jemand hier mit einem 32nm Xeon mit 6 Cores gebenched?


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich nicht...

habe eine andere Frage: Wo kann ich das Singlecore-Ranking von wprime anschauen?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

HWBOT - wPrime 32m (1x CPU) hall of fame


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand hier mit einem 32nm Xeon mit 6 Cores gebenched?


*meld*

Was willst du wissen?


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich nicht...
> 
> habe eine andere Frage: Wo kann ich das Singlecore-Ranking von wprime anschauen?


 
Guckst du hier!

HWBOT - wPrime 32m (1x CPU) hall of fame


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> habe eine andere Frage: Wo kann ich das Singlecore-Ranking von wprime anschauen?



bitte HWBOT - wPrime 32m hall of fame


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

Jo habs grad gesehen und wollte meinen Post editieren.... da ist ja ne leiste oben wo "number of cores" steht 
Danke trotzdem dass du so schnell geantwortet hast 

EDIT: z0mg, wieso seid ihr heute alle so schell?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Kovsk schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Was willst du wissen?



Wo gibt es Probleme bzw. was sollte ich beachten.
Noch wichtiger: Wie weiß ich welche Temperaturen noch OK sind für 24/7


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2010)

Probleme gibts keine... außer bei einigen (oder vielen) Board Probleme das die CPU überhaupt geht 

Beachten brauchst du nix... Takten sich wie jeder anderer i7, nur ein wenig höher mit weniger VCore halt Und nicht mit der VTT übertreiben... die Teile können einfach nicht so viel Uncore...

Temps würde ich einfach unter 70° Core bleiben... 24/7 kann ich aber garnichts sagen, habe damit nur gebencht


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Welches Programm zeigt mir die Temperaturen richtig an? 
Hast du irgendwelche Ergebnisse publik gemacht auf hwbot oder so?


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich garnicht wirklich mit Luft oder Wasser gebencht... nur mit LN2 

Daher kann ich dir auch nicht sagen welche Progs da korrekt auslesen.

Scores im Bot gibts nicht gibt keine Punkte und es war nicht meine CPU habe nur mit jemand anderem zusammen gebencht.

P.S: Welches Board willst du benutzten und was für ne CPU hat du genau? Also Q3FE oder Q3QP etc. ?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Die CPU ist noch auf dem weg zu mir, also kann ich das noch nicht beantworten.

Das Mainboard ist ein EVGA X58 Classiefied (E759) das hier zum Einsatz kommen wird.


----------



## Kovsk (8. Januar 2010)

Puh dann musst du hoffen das deine CPU nicht zu neu ist... Neuer als Q3FE läuft nämlich auf EVGA Boards atm nicht


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Warum habt ihr schon alle die neuen 6-Kerner?
*will auch*

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr schon alle die neuen 6-Kerner?
> *will auch*
> 
> MFG



Die Frage ist doch eher wer noch keinen hatte....


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher wer noch keinen hatte....


 
sag jetzt nicht, dass du auch schon einen hast!

Da es sich doch sicher um eine ES Version handelt stelle ich mir die Frage: WO muss ICH hinfahren um mir so ein Teil abzuholen?

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> sag jetzt nicht, dass du auch schon einen hast!
> 
> Da es sich doch sicher um eine ES Version handelt stelle ich mir die Frage: WO muss ICH hinfahren um mir so ein Teil abzuholen?
> 
> MFG



Ne, ich hab keinen, kenne aber genug Leute die schon die Teile haben. Wenn das NDA fällt wird es Scores hageln im Bot.

Für den Stress den Francois a.k.a. Dr.Who geschoben hat wegen des Handels mit ES-Prozessoren ist dieser Start echt ziemlich bescheiden gelaufen.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier auch noch so einige CPU,s und AGP,s rumfliegen, aber dreimal Board wechseln.
Da baue ich lieber mein Rampage II nochmal drauf, und benche die Grakas mit dem I7er nochmal nach, die ich nur mit dem E84er gebencht hatte.


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Dreh hier gleich durch :/ Benche 8800GT aber Aquamark bringt nur schwarze screenshots... DLL habe ich schon ersetzt bzw. gelöscht. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dreh hier gleich durch :/ Benche 8800GT aber Aquamark bringt nur schwarze screenshots... DLL habe ich schon ersetzt bzw. gelöscht. Jemand eine Idee?




Mal mit fraps versucht?

Biste mit Win7 oder Vista dran?
Da hab ich das auch öfters


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Win7 64. Schon alles versucht. Okay versuche es mal mir Fraps.


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Januar 2010)

@Roman: Probier mal das aus: Fix black screen shots


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Fraps funktioniert  Platz 3 mit der 8800GT ist schon mal mein


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Fraps funktioniert  Platz 2 mit der 8800GT ist schon mal mein


 
Super!

Dann wirds ja wieder Punkte regnen

Weiter so

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Ist eine verdammt zickige Karte. Der RAM will irgendwie nicht über 950MHz und bei über 1,3V schaltet die Karte direkt ab... Schlechtes Modell :/


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

da haste aber echt Pech mit der karte 950MHz RAM ist arg wenig, das hat aj schon meine als Standard. Trotzdem wird schon noch schöne Scores geben


----------



## dorow (8. Januar 2010)

Wieso bekomme ich bei wPrime 32M mit einem Q6600 bei 10.233sec 16.1 Punkte. Und mit einem Athlon II X4 630 bei 10.906sec. nur 0.1 Punkte?


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

Ich karre auch gerade wieder einen Berg Hardware zusammen. Hab mir von 19. bis 24. Urlaub genommen um ein wenig zu benchen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher welche Grafikkarte ich mir zulegen soll. In österreich sind die Radeon HD5870 selten verfügbar aber immer teuer.


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich bei wPrime 32M mit einem Q6600 bei 10.233sec 16.1 Punkte. Und mit einem Athlon II X4 630 bei 10.906sec. nur 0.1 Punkte?



Weil der Q6600 schon oft gebencht wurde... viel Konkurrenz, viele Punkte.  Gratz!


----------



## Dr.House (8. Januar 2010)

@ Roman

ich benche NVidia Karten unter XP für AM3. Ist meinen Tests nach schneller als Win7 und es gibt weniger Probleme.

Gratulation zu Platz 3 . Diese Non-Reference Karte ist echt schlecht zum OCen. Obwohl viele Nvidia Karten mit hohem GPU-Takt nur geringen Ram-Takt zulassen...

@ Alriin

Guck mal nach einer ATI 5850 (falls verfügbar), sind günstiger und reißen trotzdem viel...


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht löte ich auch noch einen VMem Mod. Geht ja gar nicht so :/


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

Bei den bekannteren Geschäften sind sie nicht lagernd und sonst nur um ~300 zu bekommen. Da kann ich mir ja fast ne GTX295 oder Radeon HD4870 X2 zulegen. hmmm


So,... meine Setups für die Bench-Woche:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (_C3 Stepping_)
AMD Sempron 140 (_Single Core_)
Asus Crosshair III Formula
Mushkin 6GB DDR3-2000
Asus Radeon HD 5870

Intel Xeon W3520
Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
Mushkin 6GB DDR3-2000
Asus Radeon HD 5870
Palit Geforce GT 240

...eventuell kommt auch schon mein Celeron 352 und der E8600 dran.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Januar 2010)

@ Roman

VMod muss unbedingt dran, zumindest beim Ram.

@ Alriin

Wolltest du @ Air oder Kokü benchen ?
Sieht gut aus die HW.

Hast du auch ein Board für den e8600 ? 

Die GTX 295 und 4870X2 bringen momentan eher weniger Punkte als eine 5870


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

@Alriin

hübsche HW-Sammlung! Damit lässt sich sicherlich was reizen!

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> AMD Sempron 140 (_Single Core_)



haste den schon mal angetestet? Der ist ja sicherlich der stärkste Singleprozessor zur Zeit. Das gibt schöne Punkte.


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

@Atanas
Gebencht wird mit Luft/Single Stage/LN2. Je nachdem was geht. Der Phenom vertragt sicher LN2... beim Xeon bringt es nichts, da ich ja keinen Extreme Edition hab.
Ich habe für den Sockel 775 nur ein Asus Commando... das sollte aber hoffentlich reichen. Nachdem ich hoffentlich den Österreichischen CPU-Z Rekord geholt hab, kommt der E8600 drauf und dann geht es (_glaub ich... wenn er es noch haben will_) an theLamer weiter.

@Lippo
Den Sempron 140 hab ich noch nicht getestet... ich kaufe mir aber noch zwei Stück davon und der beste sollte mich dann in den Single Core-Rankings nach vorne bringen.  Mit all den Scores (SuperPi, wPrime, PiFast, PCMark05,...) sollte schon was zusammen kommen. 


Wenn alles gut geht bin ich nach der Woche wieder ein paar hundert Punkte reicher (oder besser gesagt, ich bin wieder dort wo ich war) und ein paar hundert Euro ärmer.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Januar 2010)

Da haste ja eine schöne Hardware Sammlung! 

Wünsche dir viel erfolg, wie gefällt dir das Collermaster tabel? Ich bin zufrieden damit 

Ich muss noch bisschen warten bis ich mein P55 Classified 200 und ein I5-670 habe.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

den Sempron musste LN2 geben ist ja ein single core Phenom2



Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht bin ich nach der Woche wieder ein paar hundert Punkte reicher (oder besser gesagt, ich bin wieder dort wo ich war) und ein paar hundert Euro ärmer.



alles Dank rev.3. Dabei sollte es ja billiger werden Punkte zu holen


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel erfolg, wie gefällt dir das Collermaster tabel? Ich bin zufrieden damit



Größer wäre besser. Ein zusätzlicher Platz für ein paar Festplatten wäre toll gewesen, aber es erfüllt auch so seinen Zweck. Was mir aber wirklich fehlt ist eine Grafikkartenhalterung!

Werd mich bemühen und hoffentlich ordentlich für unser Team Punkte holen.

@Lippo

Also ich weiß nicht ob die alle keinen mehr haben. Mein 7750er hatte noch einen (bei -20). Ich werde auf jeden Fall alle drei unter der SS (-50) testen. Bei Interesse kann jemand aus meinem Team den zweitbesten Sempron zum benchen haben.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ob die alle keinen mehr haben. Mein 7750er hatte noch einen (bei -20). Ich werde auf jeden Fall alle drei unter der SS (-50) testen. Bei Interesse kann jemand aus meinem Team den zweitbesten Sempron zum benchen haben.



der 7750 ist ja auch ein Phenom1 - ergo Coldbug sehr früh
der Sempron 140 ist ein Phenom2(Athlon II X2) und der wird schon gut gehen, einer von deinen


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab einen Toten zu beklagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nicht ob ihrs erkennen könnt,aber anscheinend hat sich eine Spule gelöst und die hat dann wiederum
 den Lüfter blockiert und hat sich durch ein Flügelblatt geschmolzen.
Kurioserweise ist der Rechner bis zum Schluss gelaufen,da hats aber schon mächtig gequalmt. 
Also ist erstmal Essig mit Benchen.
Werd mal bei Listan anfragen ob ich was neues dafür bkomm.


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

@Lippo

Der 7750 ist ja auch ein Athlon II X2 7750.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Lippo
> 
> Der 7750 ist ja auch ein Athlon II X2 7750.




stimmt auch wieder. naja bin noch nicht so konform mit AMD's. aber die vorderen bei hwbot haben LN2 genommen, also ist dein 7750 nur ein schlechter Athlon II X2


----------



## Alriin (8. Januar 2010)

Ist eben so... einmal Glück, einmal Pech. Dafür werd ich auf Anhieb einen 7GHz-Celeron benchen. *g*


----------



## Ü50 (8. Januar 2010)

@ Schnitzel
besorg dir einen neuen Lüfter. Ich liege nur noch 4,3 Punkte hinter dir.


----------



## speddy411 (8. Januar 2010)

Also wenn sich die Spule nur gelöst hat würde ich sie einfach wieder anlöten aber wenn es komplizierter wird würde ich es lassen, schließlich ist es das NT und etwas gefährlicher als der Rest...


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Schnitzel
> besorg dir einen neuen Lüfter. Ich liege nur noch 4,3 Punkte hinter dir.


 
dann hast du mich ja überholt

mann ich muss unbedingt wiedermal nachlegen!

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Schnitzel
> besorg dir einen neuen Lüfter. Ich liege nur noch 4,3 Punkte hinter dir.



Ich glaub nicht das es damit getan ist.
Das war nicht nur Plastik
Ich denke die Elkos hat's auch erwischt so wie's gestunken hat.
Theoretisch müsste ich ein neues bekommen,ist ja erst 32 Monate alt.
In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mich dann halt mit den Vmods auf den Karten beschäftigen.

Edit:
Außerdem hab ich gestern trotz der Limitierung des FSB noch ein paar Pünktchen mit dem E5200 gemacht.
Muß ich nur noch hochladen.Wird aber wohl doch nicht reichen um euch zwei Wochen auf Distanz zu halten.


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Größer wäre besser. Ein zusätzlicher Platz für ein paar Festplatten wäre toll gewesen, aber es erfüllt auch so seinen Zweck. Was mir aber wirklich fehlt ist eine Grafikkartenhalterung!
> 
> Werd mich bemühen und hoffentlich ordentlich für unser Team Punkte holen.
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir recht, einen Grafikkartenhalterung hätten die dran machen können! Sonst ist es okay, die Dimanstech sind ja schon ewig net lieferbar.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Januar 2010)

Ja überholt habe ich dich.
Ich will aber versuchen, meine in Alt 185 P zurück zu bekommen,


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ja überholt habe ich dich.
> Ich will aber versuchen, meine in Alt 185 P zurück zu bekommen,


 
Immer dieses nachlegen

Aber lass mal ich muss auch erstmal meinen alten Stand wieder einholen!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Habe inzwischen aufgetaut, Karte demontiert, gelötet, wieder isoliert und jetzt gehts gleich weiter. Hoffe der VMem Mod bringts auch.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

> Hoffe der VMem Mod bringts auch.


Hoffentlich 

Strebst du Platz 2 oder 1 an? Ich denke doch letzteres, oder?


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2010)

Angestrebt wird immer 0,5  Also vor Platz 1


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2010)

950Mhz ist aber auch wirklich mies,hoffentlich hat die Karte keinen hau.
Meine  ging 1165@stock.
HWBOT - homepage
Ich könnt mich heute noch Ohrfeigen das ich die Eingeschickt habe.


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Der Mod bringt auf jeden Fall was. Die Frage ist wieviel Saft ich geben kann. Standard war 2,05V und jetzt bin ich bei 2,15V.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Der Mod bringt auf jeden Fall was. Die Frage ist wieviel Saft ich geben kann. Standard war 2,05V und jetzt bin ich bei 2,15V.


 
Hast du den Stock-kühler drauf oder einen Pot?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

Denke er wird ein Pot drauf haben! Sind sie noch heile?^^ Viel erfolg!!!


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hast du den Stock-kühler drauf oder einen Pot?



Pot natürlich  -65°C FTW


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist gut und villt zusätzlich noch ein paar Speicherkühler draufgeklept?

Wenn ja ist da noch Luft nach oben! 0,1V sind dann noch nicht die Welt!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Nein. Dafür ist kein Platz mehr. Der Pot ist zu groß. 

Sind aber sehr kühl. Gefühlt vielleicht 25°C.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

Dann sollte da noch etwas gehen!

Du weist ja: We are Extreme! 

Viel Glück noch!

PS: Willst du eigentlich deine hw-Points ausbauen oder auch Globale Points in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## Dr.House (9. Januar 2010)

2,20 bis 2,25 Volt gehen auch locker ohne Probleme. Musst schauen ob der mit Spannung skaliert sonst bringt es nicht.

Geb der Karte was sie braucht - ordentlich Saft.


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Werde ich. Und wenn sie nicht skaliert und stirbt hat sie es nicht anders verdient


----------



## o!m (9. Januar 2010)

Ist das Qimonda RAM auf der 88GT?


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Schau ich nachher wenn ich den Pot abnehmen. Aber das war mit Abstand die schlechteste Karte die ich je übertaktet habe. So schlecht skalierend 

Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr. Konnte mich noch verbessern und Platz 2 im Aquamark machen. 3DMark 05, 06 und Vantage reichte leider nur für Top 10... 

Würde am liebsten mit dem Auto über die Karte fahren aber da sind mir die Reifen zu  schade  Mit 2,3V waren nur 1000MHz RAM drin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Januar 2010)

Klopp die Karte doch in die Tonne - und zwar in die, gegen die der Kampfbuggy aus dem 3D Mark 01 bei Gelegenheit donnert.


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee 

Ich warte noch auf eine Zotac 8800GT die ich für 35€ bei ebay gekauft habe. Hoffe die läuft besser. Mit "normalem" RAM hätte ich mir, zumindest im AM3, locker Platz 1 gekrallt


----------



## o!m (9. Januar 2010)

Habe hier auch noch eine 88GT mit VMod rumliegen. Der Qimonda RAM lief bei 1.86V am besten. Mehr war schlechter.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Januar 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die meisten 8800GT's im Referenzdesign hatten anfangs den Quimonda VRAM verbaut und der läuft mit den 2V Standard schon mit _zu viel_ Spannung. Sprich du brauchst eine Reverse VMod - bei den 8800GTS/512 kam der RAM übrigens auch zum Einsatz, meine lief beispielsweise mit 1.91V am besten.

Wieviel schafft die Karte denn auf GPU und Shader und bei wieviel Spannung?


----------



## Chicago (9. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Lippo
> 
> Der 7750 ist ja auch ein Athlon II X2 7750.



Nein, ist ein Phenom I, der heißt Athlon X2 7750 BE. Die Athlon II haben eine 3stellige Nummerierung!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (9. Januar 2010)

Das erklärt natürlich alles. Dachte fälschlicher weise, dass es sich um einen 2er handelt.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

Nur noch knapp 40 Punkte und wir sind auf Platz 13.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Nur noch knapp 40 Punkte und wir sind auf Platz 13.



Wenn der Bot mir endlich mal meine wPrime 32m Punkte wiedergeben würde, dann wären es nur noch 10 oder so zu Platz 13....
Aber der hat die wohl gefressen.

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

Knapp 20 habe ich hier noch rumliegen.


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir grad eine 9800GT von Captiva besorgt, werd nen Vmod ranhauen und mal schauen, was so geht... Wenn sie gut ist, bestell ich DICE und kühl damit... aber erst mal schauen was sie so kann


----------



## o!m (9. Januar 2010)

@mAlkAv: Falls Du mich meinst: bei 1.37V (knapp vor der OVP) auf der GPU gingen je nach Benchprogramm zwischen 864 und 907MHz, Shader zwischen 1999 und 2100. Der RAM schaffte 1026-1058MHz. Ich habe nur mit Luft gekühlt, leider habe ich keine Kohle für einen GPU Pot.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich Roman, aber ist ja trotzdem interessant 
Meine 8800GT hat bei 1.35V nur 840/2095/1050MHz im Furmark(8xAA) geschafft, ebenfalls mit Lukü.


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die meisten 8800GT's im Referenzdesign hatten anfangs den Quimonda VRAM verbaut und der läuft mit den 2V Standard schon mit _zu viel_ Spannung. Sprich du brauchst eine Reverse VMod - bei den 8800GTS/512 kam der RAM übrigens auch zum Einsatz, meine lief beispielsweise mit 1.91V am besten.
> 
> Wieviel schafft die Karte denn auf GPU und Shader und bei wieviel Spannung?



875MHz Core mit Linked Shader bei ~ 1,275V. Mit DICE. Bei über 1,3V fängt das Bild tierisch an zu flimmern. Die Karte ist einfach total daneben 




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Dann sollte da noch etwas gehen!
> 
> Du weist ja: We are Extreme!
> 
> ...



Danke  Werde noch CPU-Z mit einem P4 651 in Angriff nehmen  Sind vielleicht ein paar global Points drin. Ansonsten bräuchte ich LN2 um mehr Punkte zu holen.


----------



## Alriin (9. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt noch schnell ne OCZ Vertex Turbo 120GB bestellt. Ab Montag setz ich dann den ganzen Krempel auf.


----------



## speddy411 (9. Januar 2010)

Es scheint als wären alle hier schwer beschäftigt...

Ich muss auch mal wieder anfangen


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Mein gpu-Z spinnt, andere Versionen zeigen das gleiche an... wer eine Idee? Ist nur bei der Karte so.
EDIT: Bild entfernt. Hab das Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert, jetzt gehts. ATiTool ist wunderbar... da kann man bei der X1900XT die SPannungen erhöhen. GPU-Z liest die übernommenen Spannungen dann genauso aus . Allerdings ist meine Karte extrem zickig und stürzt beim Furmark wegen Überhitzung (bei Standardtakt) schon nach 2 min ab -,-


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Benche gerade meine 9600GSO. So stelle ich mir das vor.

Karte läuft gerade mit:

960/2400/1130 (GPU/Shader/Mem) Bei 1,38V

Standard ist:

600/1500/800


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

Nice den Shader bei 2400 respekt^^ Lass es krachen^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Also Aquamark habe ich fast 30k vor den ersten vorgelegt und damit nur um 1k hinter der 8800GT von gestern 

edit: Platz 1 bei 05 und 06 gehören auch mir


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Januar 2010)

Das läuft wie geschmiert heute bei dir oder? Weiter so^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Oh ja 

03, 05, 06 und AM3 Platz 1.

Mache mich später noch an die 8800GS


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Wow, das gibt ordentlich was an Punkten 

Ich kann im Moment nicht benchen, da wir
 wir a) +1° Außentemperatur haben (zu warm um draußen was zu machen)
und b) es regnet

dabei würde ich gerne mal meine X1900XT druch den Aquamark jagen mit ordentlich Spannung und hohen Taktraten...

EDIT: Habt ihr das gesehen? http://hwbot.org/article/news/shamino_evga_two_cpus_and_4_vgas Ein Traum!


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gesehen? HWBOT - Shamino, Evga, Two CPUs and 4 VGAs ... - hwbot.org Ein Traum!



Must Du einem das so direkt unter die Nase halten? 
Habs schon gesehen und schnell wieder verdrängt...

BTW: Ich warte noch immer darauf, dass meine wPrime 32m Punkte wiederkommen! Der vor und hinter mir in der Liste haben ihre Punkte! 

@Roman: Du kannst einen echt neidisch machen! Würde auch gern wieder mal was machen, aber momentan echt keine Zeit. 
Muss erst wieder Urlaub bekommen. 
Aber Du lässt es schön krachen weiterhin! Sieht ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Januar 2010)

Servus!

Mal wieder ne Frage: hab grad n paar scores hochgeladen, unter anderem ein 3DMark05 Ergebniss. Da ich die Free Version benutze kann ich mir dass Ergebniss ja nur online angucken. Meine Bench Kisten sind aber nie ans Internet angeschlossen, also speicher ich immer die Vali.-file, lade sie später hoch und füge dann den Compare Link ein. 

Kann den Link jetzt aber nirgends finden bei meinem Ergebniss, nur den Screen...

Wäre nett wenn mal jemand nachschaut (bin wahrscheinlich zu blind...)

MfG Fresh


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

Ist unser Roman immer noch am benchen und Punkte holen

Man wieviel Dice hast du den geordert?


@Hollywood

lass mal ich will auch und kann nicht benchen

MFG


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

@ Agent_Fresh:
z.B. hier: HWBOT - homepage tab "more" anklicken, da ist der verification link in dem Kasten.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Januar 2010)

Sach ich doch...zu blind

Danke fürs nachschauen!


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

HWBOT - homepage

Da isser 

Edit: Oh gott bin ich langsam


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Januar 2010)

Man wird halt nicht jünger Roman... trotzdem Danke!

Was anderes: ist hwboints adjustment #2 eigentlich schon aktuell?


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Nein wurde noch nicht übernommen.


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss mir ein XP-Benchsystem für den Aquamark machen... im Moment geht nämlich gar nix. Kann an Win7 liegen, an den Treibern oder sonstworan, jedenfalls macht meine X1900XT mit Vmod +0,1V nicht mal 650 MHz Chip mit  (625 sind standard). Das muss ein softwarebedingtes Problem sein, Temps sind ok und die 25 MHz sollte sie doch eigentlich sogar mit Standardspannung schaffen, oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2010)

Der 13. Platz ist übrigens wieder unser.


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Knapp 2400 Punkte bis Platz 12


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Jep. Jetzt müssen wir ordentlich loslegen. Wenn wir mal bei 11k sind geht es schnell aufwärts


----------



## Masterwana (9. Januar 2010)

Bis zur Top sinds nur ~2740


----------



## Alriin (9. Januar 2010)

Rev3.1 und mein Bench-Weekend werden alles ändern. *g*


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Rev3.1 und mein Bench-Weekend werden alles ändern. *g*



Ich schick dir schnell den Xeon! Dann kannst Du den noch fürs Team treten!!! 

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (9. Januar 2010)

Hinfort mit diesem Intel-Ding. 
AMD ist jetzt wieder dran. Ich sag nur Sempron 140.


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2010)

Schnappst du dir den SuperPi-Singlecore-Weltrekord?


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2010)

_Hollywood slaps Alriin around a bit with a large boxed cooler!

_Da will man mal was fürs Team machen und dann kommt der daher und will nicht! Dann nagel ich mir das Ding eben an die Wand! 

@ Roman: Schon was hochgeladen? Links?

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ich schick dir schnell den Xeon! Dann kannst Du den noch fürs Team treten!!!
> 
> Hollywood


 
Ach..ich würd den nehmen

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> @ Roman: Schon was hochgeladen? Links?



Nein mache ich wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

Hollywood ich habe dich, Crooper habe ich übersprungen


----------



## xTc (9. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

habe mal eine kurze Frage. Ich habe hier ein paar aktuelle Karten liegen, mit denen es bestimmt möglich ist ein paar Punkte zu holen.

Wenn ich für die Graka Punkte bekomme und diese auf zwei unterschiedlichen CPUs (LGA 1366 / LGa1156) benche, bekomme ich die Punkte dann für jeden Benchmark oder zählt nur das bessere?

Z.B. Radeon 4770:

22xxx 3DMarks 06 @ Core i7-920
21xxx 3DMarks 06 @ Core i7-860


Gruß


----------



## Masterwana (9. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend hab ich mir meine CPU angeknaxt.
Als ich das letzte mal meinen E8500 über 4GHz gebracht habe, benutzte ich noch mein MSI P45 Neo-F. Hab mich damals schon gewundert warum die CPU auf einmal im Idle runter tacktet. Dachte es läge am MSI.
Jetzt hab ich mir vor kurzem ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe gegönnt.
Auch hier das gleiche Phänomen, die CPU tacktet runter! Eine zweite Sache ist mir auch noch aufgefallen ich kann im BIOS den Multi nicht verändern. 

Aber egal standard Multi ist 9,5 was will ich mit weniger! 

*Denkste!!!
*
CPU-Z sagt ich hab nen 9er Multi aber mein gadget sagt 9,5er 
Bei meinem MSI hatte ich nen 9,5er

*Was soll ich jetzt bei HWbot angeben?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

Hey Ü50

du gehst ja auch ordentlich nach vorn! Weiter so!

So schlimm kann das Update ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn ich mir so angucke wie hier einige nachvornegegangen sind!

@xtc

Es wird immer nur das beste Ergebniss gewertet!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hollywood ich habe dich, Crooper habe ich übersprungen



Na warte! 
Nein, ernsthaft: Grats! Gute Arbeit und nicht nachlassen!
Wird echt eine Weile dauernt, bis wieder was von mir kommt.
Also werden wohl in der Zwischenzeit einige an mir vorbeiziehen.
Was solls, bleibt ja in der Familie; äh, im Team.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (9. Januar 2010)

@Icke&Er
was heißt, das Update war nicht so schlimm gewesen. Ich hatte immerhin von meinen 185 Punkten  100 P verloren


----------



## crooper (9. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hollywood ich habe dich, Crooper habe ich übersprungen



Schöne Ergebnisse Ü50 

Ich werde wohl erst in ein paar Wochen wieder zum benchen kommen. Dank rev3 wurde ich um 17 Monate zurück geworfen! 

Die Top10 im Team habe ich auch noch nie verlassen müssen, aber irgendwann ist halt das erstemal...


Ende Januar werd ich dann mal nachlegen und mich dort zurück kämpfen!


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2010)

@ü50

Das ging jetzt nicht direkt an dich! War nur ne allgemeine Feststellung!

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (10. Januar 2010)

@Masterwana:

Schon komisch, was bei dir passiert. Vllt CPU defekt? Und 1,36V für die 4GHz bei einem E0?? Da hab ich ca. 1,19V benötigt


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

8800GS ist auch mehr oder weniger durch. Konnte den 1. Platz im AM3 sichern und hatte dann Kondenswasserprobleme und musste auftauen. Mache jetzt noch CPU-Z. Aber erst mal Windows installieren


----------



## Masterwana (10. Januar 2010)

Nicht nur vielleicht... 

Zu den Volt: 

1. Die CPU braucht komischerweise etwas mehr Volt als andere. 
2. Wollt ja eigendlich noch weiter tackten aber irgend wie will die nicht oder ich komm mit dem board noch nicht klar.


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Schnappst du dir den SuperPi-Singlecore-Weltrekord?


Geht leider nicht, da ich keinen iRam hab. Aber mit der Radeon HD 5870, einer OCZ Vertex Turbo 128 und 3 Semprons zur Auswahl sollte schon ein nettes Plätzchen rausschauen. I hope it. 
Ausserdem hab ich mir bei meiner letzten Session soviel vorgenommen, dass ich nur wenig davon halten konnte. Ich halte diesmal lieber meine Schnauze und verblüffe dann alle im positiven Sinne, als alle zu enttäuschen.


----------



## Semih91 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mit einem P5Q Pro auch den E8500 @4GHz getaktet und kein Prob gehabt. Du kommst damit nicht klar, ich merks. Aber Asus ist eigentlich einfach, nimm mal DFI, dann iwll ich dihc sehen


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einem P5Q Pro auch den E8500 @4GHz getaktet und kein Prob gehabt. Du kommst damit nicht klar, ich merks. Aber Asus ist eigentlich einfach, nimm mal DFI, dann iwll ich dihc sehen



Ja, von DFI bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so überzeugt. Das Lanparty nF4 Ultra war ja noch super, aber die ganzen Nachfolger bringen es nicht mehr. Verwende jetzt auch nur mehr Asus.


----------



## Turrican (10. Januar 2010)

ich schätz mal dein "gadget" zeigt immer den takt mit dem max. multi an. das prob habe ich mit dem e8600 auch. ich benche da oft mit 6xx fsb und dem multi 9.5. viele progs zeigen den takt aber an, als würde ich den 10er multi nutzen. cpu-z zeigt in dem fall dann den richtigen takt an. 

lg


Masterwana schrieb:


> Anscheinend hab ich mir meine CPU angeknaxt.
> Als ich das letzte mal meinen E8500 über 4GHz gebracht habe, benutzte ich noch mein MSI P45 Neo-F. Hab mich damals schon gewundert warum die CPU auf einmal im Idle runter tacktet. Dachte es läge am MSI.
> Jetzt hab ich mir vor kurzem ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe gegönnt.
> Auch hier das gleiche Phänomen, die CPU tacktet runter! Eine zweite Sache ist mir auch noch aufgefallen ich kann im BIOS den Multi nicht verändern.
> ...


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

So, ich habe mir grad ein jungfräuliches Windows XP (32 bit) aufgesetzt und hoffe, dass ich damit endlich die Stabilitätsprobleme meiner X1900XT zurechtbekomme und Aquamark benchen kann. Grad noch den passenden Treiber downloaden und dann geht's los. Werde Vgpu und Vmem erstmal nur  jeweils um 0,1V anheben, denn ich verwende noch den Standardkühler.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Oder du schraubst schnell nen Pot darn und holst dir nen bissel Schnee von draußen und ab geht er! 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Würd ich machen wenn ich einen GPU-Pot zu Hand hätte 
Aber hab grad festgestellt, dass sich die Karte unter XP auch nicht stabil übertakten lässt, wieso auch immer. Schon bei +5 MHz freezt AM3 (Fan auf 100% -> Föhn). Temperaturen scheinen ok zu sein. Ich werd  der Karte nochmal ein anderes BIOS aufspielen... aber sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht, dass sie die Karte quasi gar nicht übertakten lässt. (Liegt evtl. auch daran, dass sie extrem verstaubt ist?)


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse habe ich gerade hochgeladen 

Macht insgesammt gute 140p


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Captain! 

140 Punkte?  Verdammt! Gute Arbeit! Glückwunsch! 
Vielleicht kannst Du deine Scores verlinken?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ergebnisse habe ich gerade hochgeladen
> 
> Macht insgesammt gute 140p


 
Na das ist doch mal ne ordentlich Zahl!

Wenn alle gut geht lege ich mit meine Kumpel nachher auchmal nen Riehmen auf die Orgel!
Da wird ne 4870 und ne 4870X2 aufs Classi geschnallt und mal gucken was sich unter Wakü machen lässt!

Ich hoffe ich kann ein paar Points abstauben!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Klar mache ich 


*#1.* *3Dmark 2003* - *54315 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO GDDR3 @950/1100MHz)
*7.4* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942847
*#2.* *3Dmark 2005* - *31799 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO GDDR3 @900/1100MHz)
*9* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942846
*#3.* *Aquamark* - *331909 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO GDDR3 @970/1120MHz)
*6.8* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942845
*#4.* *3Dmark 2006* - *17762 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO GDDR3 @900/1100MHz)
*9.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942838
*#5.* *3Dmark 2005* - *31013 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @880/900MHz)
*23.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942837
*#6.* *3Dmark 2006* - *19220 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @850/1000MHz)
*24.4* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942836
*#7.* *3DMark Vantage - Performance* - *8158 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @840/940MHz)
*6.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942835
*#8.* *Aquamark* - *337284 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @875/1020MHz)
*39.4* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942831
*#10.* *3Dmark 2005* - *27108 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @750/890MHz)
*3.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                   942827
*#11.* *Aquamark* - *294913 marks* - der8auer (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @750/900MHz)
*7.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Echt Wahnsinn wie ihr das immer macht!
Ich bin immer total beeindruckt von solchen Scores und der Arbeit.
Schade, dass ich echt keine Ahnung vom Voltmodden hab.
Nochmals: Tolle Arbeit Roman! 

lg

Hollywood

BTW: Der GPU Pot, ist der multifähig? Wenn nicht, wäre das trotzdem mal eine Option für mich, da es sicher leichter ist die Karte unter Dice zu benchen.


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Ja ist er 

Ich lasse mir zur Zeit neue Halterungen Fräsen für eine neue Generation von GPU Pots. Wenn diese fertig sind werde ich einige herstellen. Dauert aber gewiss noch einen Monat.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 140p^^ Freu mich schon auf mein P55 Classi und den I5-670!


----------



## Masterwana (10. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einem P5Q Pro auch den E8500 @4GHz getaktet und kein Prob gehabt. Du kommst damit nicht klar, ich merks. Aber Asus ist eigentlich einfach, nimm mal DFI, dann iwll ich dihc sehen


Klar komm ich schon bin nur MSI gewöhnt. Wie gasagt braucht die CPU etwas mehr Volt.



Turrican schrieb:


> ich schätz mal dein "gadget" zeigt immer den takt mit dem max. multi an. das prob habe ich mit dem e8600 auch. ich benche da oft mit 6xx fsb und dem multi 9.5. viele progs zeigen den takt aber an, als würde ich den 10er multi nutzen. cpu-z zeigt in dem fall dann den richtigen takt an.
> 
> lg



Aha OK.
Aber warum hab ich nur noch nen 9er Multi? Selbst mein MSI hat immer nen 9,5er.
Im Handbuch stehen auch nur 6, 7, 8 und 9er Multi.
Kann das etwa kein X,5er Multis?

Ne neue CPU lohnt nicht. Werd wohl etwas sparen und dann auf Sockel 1156 umsteigen.


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Werde mich wohl doch noch mal hinsetzen und lernen, wie das mit dem Voltmodden funktioniert. Auf Dauer hab ich echt keine Lust irgendwelche Karten nur auf Stock durch die Benchmarks zu jagen oder mir die Karten modden zu lassen. Wenn ich sehe, was alles an Punkten drin ist, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig....

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

@Hollywood: Naja wenn du dir 4x 5870 kaufst, brauchst du sie nicht zu übertakten, sondern nur die CPU 

und @ Roman natürlich Glückwunsch  - da hast du ja einiges an Punkten zusammengeholt


----------



## Ü50 (10. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch,
du schaffst in einer Nacht mehr Punkte als ich in einem halben Jahr.
Super


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2010)

@Roman
Glückwunsch,ist ja ordentlich was zusammen gekommen.


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Danke 

Habe noch 2x GTX285 hier aber das sind rev2 PCB Karten und dafür kenne ich den vMod nicht :/ Und ohne brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

@ Hollywood: So schwer ist das nicht  Anleitungen findest ja überall im inet und Löten ist nur Übungssache.


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Hollywood: So schwer ist das nicht  Anleitungen findest ja überall im inet und Löten ist nur Übungssache.



Sicher Captain! Aber wie sieht es mit den Teilen aus? Welche Potis usw? 
Braucht man für jede Karte andere? Welchen Lötkolben sollte man nehmen?
Welches Zinn? Das waren bis heute immer die Faktoren, die mich davon abgehalten haben irgendetwas zu modden....


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Kein Checksum? Ich dachte das ist Pflicht für TOP 20 global?
HWBOT - homepage


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Januar 2010)

bei wprime wurde doch die online submission abgeschafft geht nur noch mit screenshot. ist auch besser so, ein screenshot sage mehr als 1000 links


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Also braucht man generell kein Checksum mehr bei wprime top 20? Ich dachte man müsste Screenshot + Checksum liefern. Aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Dr.House (10. Januar 2010)

Wow Roman, hast echt super Ergebnisse hingelegt. 

30 KG Dice ? 

Wieviel VMem hat die 8800 GS letztendlich bekommen ?


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Danke!
Jo 30kg  

ich glaube 2,15V, aber hatte Probleme mit Kondenswasser und musste auftauen. Daher nur dürftige Ergebnisse mit der Karte.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Was kann ich machen wenn ich beim AM3 Bench einfach nur ein schwarzes Bild bekomme und dann irgend so eine fehlermeldung "termination.....!"

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

^^tippe mal auf ATI Karte oder ?

Du mußt die Dll tauschen ...ich schau mal ob ich eine passende dahabe


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Genau!

Ist ne ATI 4870 1Gb Edition!


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

Versuche es mal damit

Aquamark Patch für ATI Radeon X1xxx Karten - Downloads bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Alles klar Danke True!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Wer hätte das gedacht!?
Habe eben mal die Scores von der 8800 GTS und der GTX hochgeladen, die ich im November on Air gemacht habe!
Das gab mal eben über 100 Punkte! Ich werf mich gleich weg!
Damit haben wir wieder über 9000 Punkte und einen guten Vorsprung auf die Polen!

Hollywood

EDIT: Das ist jetzt #407 global und #7 im Team! Sorry @ Ü50


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

@Hollywood 

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen! Nicht schlecht

Habe auch gerade mit meinem Kumpel so ein bissel rumgebencht mit ner 4870 und nem i7 @ 4,4GHz und promt über 40 Punkte geholt!

Die rev. 3 ist schon lustig

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Aber echt!  Nur blöd das die HW Points auf 300 begrenzt sind! Die sollten ja schnell erreicht werden... 

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Aber echt!  Nur blöd das die HW Points auf 300 begrenzt sind! Die sollten ja schnell erreicht werden...
> 
> Hollywood


 
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich die mit meiner nächsten Session zusammenbekomme!

ABER dann wird es für mich richtig schwer an gute Globale Points zu kommen

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass ich die mit meiner nächsten Session zusammenbekomme!
> 
> ABER dann wird es für mich richtig schwer an gute Globale Points zu kommen
> 
> MFG



Oder man geht weiter auf HW Punkte für das Team.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir gut zugelegt! 

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich will demnächst auch ne DICE-Session machen. Hab Roman schon wegen einem GPU-Pot angeschrieben. Da ich aber nicht wirklich was zu benchen habe, suche ich hier ((auch ehemalige) Mainstream-) Grafikkarten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/85136-s-grafikkarten.html#post1430707

Gruß theLamer


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Ja Ja die Mainstreamgrakas sind jetzt sehr beliebt!

Erst haben alle nach GTX 285 usw gesucht und nun wollen alle so ne olle 88GT/GTS/GTX haben!

PS: Ich gehöre ja auch dazu


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

Ganz richtig läuft das aber nicht. Massman wollte gerade das verhindern und jetzt bekommt man plötzlich mehr Punkte mit miesen Ergebnissen bei beliebter Hrdware als mit Goldpötten bei selteneren Teilen. hmmm


----------



## speddy411 (10. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja auch der Knackpunkt über den sich die meisten aufregen...

Mit alter HW brauche ich ewig bis ich 100 Punkte zusammen habe aber mit Mainstream kriege ich das an einem Tag gebacken.

Irgendwie blödes System, außer man hat Mainstream dann kann man gut punkten


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier ne Radeon HD 4890, Geforce GTX 260, zwei Geforce GTS 8800 (G80), zwei 7800 GTX und zwei 7900 GT... schnell mal ohne große Anstrengung gebencht und ich hab nen Haufen Punkte... aber irgendwie ist das kacke.


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ne Radeon HD 4890, Geforce GTX 260, zwei Geforce GTS 8800 (G80), zwei 7800 GTX und zwei 7900 GT... schnell mal ohne große Anstrengung gebencht und ich hab nen Haufen Punkte... aber irgendwie ist das kacke.



Absolut richtig! Wirklich sinnvoll ist das nicht.


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Wir müssen uns dem nur anpassen  Wenn wir auch genug dieser Hardware benchen sind wir schnell wieder in den Top10


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

So macht das aber keinen Spaß. Platz 40 mit ner GTS 8800 darf nicht mehr Punkte bringen als der schnellste Duron 650, Pentium III 700 oder eine Geforce 7500LE. Ein Rekord bleibt immer noch ein Rekord!


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Aber trotzdem hat DICE-Benching und Rekordjagd mit Mainstream-HW auch was


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Ja du kennst auch meine Meinung zu rev3 - und die ist nicht gerade positiv...

Wenn wir vorne mitspielen wollen müssen wir uns nur gerade damit abfinden.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir meine 4850 und meine 8800GT zurück geholt.
Die waren so Sch.... Jetzt habe ich mit den bei beiden schon reichlich Punkte geholt
Das ist doch mehr als krank.


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Ich mag rev3 auch überhaupt nicht... aber was soll man schon machen? Einfach das mit der Mainstream-HW ausnutzen 
Guck dir House an mit seinen HW-Punkten!

@Ü50: HD4850... du sagst es (siehe Signatur beste Submission)


----------



## Alriin (10. Januar 2010)

Massman ist kein Idiot... er wird das bald schnallen und dann sind die Scores wieder 0 wert. Ist glaub ich vergebene Liebesmüh. Also kauft jetzt bitte nicht eBay leer. 
Ich konzentriere mich auf meinen Sempron 140 und lass die Geforce 8 im Kasten. Ich hol lieber einen Pott als wertlose Punkte mit Verfallsdatum... sorry.


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

> Ich hol lieber einen Pott als wertlose Punkte mit Verfallsdatum... sorry.


Joa nen Pot hol ich mir auch und ich strebe auch eher vordere Plätze an mit DICE anstatt irgendwo in der hundertern 

Und es geht ja vorrangig um Spaß und nicht um Punkte. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so. Ohne Punkte wäre auch doof, aber alleine deswegen macht das doch keiner, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das noch machen will .......so ist das doch alles Hirnrissig.

Witzlos

Ich glaube ich mache das was ich schon im Spass geplant habe ....ich stell meiner Tochter ein Sys zusammen meld sie im bot an, besorg ihr die richtigen Karten und sie bencht sie dann mal.
Mal schauen wie schnell sie in den Ränken nach oben steigt.

So wie ich das verstanden habe braucht man ja jetzt dafür recht hohen skill.

Mal schauen wie gut sie ist mit ihren 9 Jahren


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Januar 2010)

Hey

hab heut mal ne 8400 GS gebencht. Also der Ram ist echt komisch, 266 Mhz bei DDR2XD

Hab am Ende die Karte auf 675/1350/460, aber hat lange nicht für gute Punkte gereicht. zudem 3dmark 05 vergessen. sowieso nur 0,1 Punkte...

Lad ich jetzt dann gleich hoch.

Als nächstes steht 7900 GS an.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

@ True Monkey:

Jetzt nicht böse, aber wenn deine Tochter 10 Grakas kauft, die keiner hat, bekam sie in rev2 ja auch extrem viele Punkte ohne wirklichen Skill


----------



## speddy411 (10. Januar 2010)

Aber trotzdem weniger und max. 2.5 oder 3 o.ä.

Jetzt ist es aber so das man mit Mainstream selbst ohne OC manchmal 10 oder noch mehr Punkte pro Benchmark holen kann...

Irgendein Anreiz muss man ja setzen um überhaupt nicht gebenchte HW zu benchen.

Da sind max. 2.5 Punkte für den 1. meiner Meinung nach noch in Ordnung.


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Finde ich auch, deshalb kommt hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich Adjustment #2 zum Einsatz.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

@theLamer
12 P pro Karte ....und jeder der die gleichen Karten sich besorgt könnte sie dann schlagen .

Jetzt gibt es das schon mit nur einer Karte im mittelfeld bei einem Benchrun.


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa nen Pot hol ich mir auch und ich strebe auch eher vordere Plätze an mit DICE anstatt irgendwo in der hundertern
> 
> Und es geht ja vorrangig um Spaß und nicht um Punkte. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so. Ohne Punkte wäre auch doof, aber alleine deswegen macht das doch keiner, oder?



Für micht ist es die Kombination aus Punkten und dem benchen selbst. Ohne Ranking und die Chance andere zu schlagen machts kein Spaß.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Es ist einfach die Natur der Menschen sich immer mit anderen vergleich zu müssen und genau darauf basiert doch der bot!
Nicht um sonst haben die Futurmark Programme den Spitznamen " Schwanzmark"!

Es geht einfach nur darum schneller und besser zu sein als die anderen Typen aus der ganzen weiten Welt und genau DARIN liegt der Reiz und der Ansporn beim bot!

Und verdammt wir gehören alle dazu
Darum werden wir auch nach der rev. 3 und 4 bestimmt auchnoch mitmachen!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

> Und verdammt wir gehören alle dazu


Na immerhin leugnen wir es nicht und benchen ganz dreist Mainstream-Hardware um dann stolz auf unsere Punkte zu schauen 
Das ging mit rev2 nicht


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Mhh irgendwie sind unsere Signaturen weg obwohl die Seite online ist :S


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Ber auch in der rev 2 konnte man einfach an viel Punkte kommen! Man musste blos ein bissel suchen und schon waren 30 Punkte im Kasten!

Jetzt ist es erstmal einfacher, aber wenn sich alle bei den Mainstreamkarten ausgelassen haben wirds wieder genau soschwer an ordentlich Punkte zu kommen und schon sind die Punkte bei nicht so oft gebenchter HW beliebt und sinvoll!

Das Update muss nur erstmal richtig anlaufen!

@Roman

Ich sehe noch alle!

Und gleich noch ein anderer Einwurf um von der rev-änderung wegzukommen!
Andre Yang ist wieder auf Platz 1 vorgerückt!


----------



## Masterwana (10. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mhh irgendwie sind unsere Signaturen weg obwohl die Seite online ist :S



HWbot war vorhin mal ganz kurz down.


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Äh ja jetzt sind die bei mir auch wieder da - vergiss es...

Denke das Punktesystem wird sich mit der Zeit stabilisieren.


----------



## Turrican (10. Januar 2010)

es wurden wieder ein paar bugs gefixt, vermutlich war hwbot deshalb kurz down. 

HWBOT HWBOT Updates: team members tab and various improvements - hwbot.org


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, danke 

Haben übrigens die 9000er Marke wieder durchbrochen  Weiter gehts.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Haben übrigens die 9000er Marke wieder durchbrochen  Weiter gehts.


 
Wenn wir so weiter machen haben wir den OC Club bald eingeholt!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

HWBoints Adjustment #2 würde uns sicher auch noch ein paar hundert Punkte bringen. Es ist also kein so weiter Weg


----------



## Ü50 (10. Januar 2010)

So um die 80P habe ich noch hier.
Die restlichen etwas über 2000 für auf P 12 müsst ihr haben


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2010)

Hab noch nen Athlon 3000+ hier der ganz gut geht... und da er populär ist: ~50P? 
Könnte ich eigentlich morgen (also in einer Stunde) benchen. Morgen fällt bei uns wegen dem Schnee eh die Schule aus...

€: und meine X1900XT bekomme immer noch nicht hin. BIOS-Flash ist die letzte Option, sonst leg ich sie wieder in den SChrank wo sie dann endgültig vergammelt.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich gebe mir morgen aus gegebenen Anlass frei
Morgen habe ich eine Änderung in meiner Sig,


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2010)

Macht es eigentlich wirklich einen großen Unterschied, ob ich drinnen bei rund 20 Grad oder draußen bei -10 benche? (Lukü)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Januar 2010)

Es kann sich bemerkbar machen. 30°C sind scho einiges.

Aus meiner Ehrfahrung laufen voralllem kritische Settings deutlich stabiler, konnt auch so knapp 10 mhz aus meiner graka rausholen.

aber es ist schon nen herausforderung stundelang in der kälte zu stehen und auf einen bildschirm schauen^^

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mal bei offenem Fenster gebencht und meine Hardware hat sich gefreut.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

Hilfe 

versuche gerade eine 5850er zu takten und der MSI Afterburner läßt nur 775 core Takt zu .
Alles darüber springt auf 775 zurück 

Riva Tuner funzt nicht und GPU Tool beta auch nicht.

Und nu ?....ATI tray Tool vllt oder weiß einer was besseres ?


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2010)

Arg.
Bin dann mal am Überlegen, ob ich das über die Bühne krieg, ohne mir dabei den Arsch abzufrieren. 

@ True: Probier mal ATT, glaube allerdings nicht, dass die es schaffen..


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Januar 2010)

Bios Flash mit offenen Taktraten und dann über das CCC^^

Wäre die beste Lösung

Aber es gibt eienn weg über riva tuner, musst mal googeln, ich glaub man muss den namen des chip als 48xx ausgeben, also RV780 oder ähnlich...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## derNetteMann (11. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> versuche gerade eine 5850er zu takten und der MSI Afterburner läßt nur 775 core Takt zu .
> Alles darüber springt auf 775 zurück



Hast du die config auf "unofficial overclocking = 1" umgestellt?


----------



## Semih91 (11. Januar 2010)

Meine CPU läuft derzeit @4,1GHz und nur 1,232V @Last, ist das gut??


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Meine CPU läuft derzeit @4,1GHz und nur 1,232V @Last, ist das gut??


 
Kommt auf die CPU an! Wenns der E6600 ist, ist das ganz ordentlich!

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (11. Januar 2010)

Nee leider nicht. Es ist der E8500, der E6600 ist schon verkauft. Bei der VID steht außerdem 1,1625V, ist doch auch ein ziemlich guter oder? Ich denke halt auch, dass der eventuell etwas weniger benötigt, muss nur Feintuning machen, aber für ein E8500 E0 müsste das ordentlich sein. Will nur wissen, ob es für die CPU in Ordnung ist. Habe auch 8Stunden Prime Large durchlaufen, gab keine Probs


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Hast du die config auf "unofficial overclocking = 1" umgestellt?


 
Nöö....sollte ich das ? 

Teste mal gerade


----------



## Ü50 (11. Januar 2010)

Für meinen jetzigen Punktestand habe ich fast die ganze Nacht durchgemacht.


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

@ Semih91: Meiner braucht 1,256 Volt. Auch nen E0er. Aber das hatten wir ja schon. 

PS.: CPU-Z zeigt wieder 9,5er Multi an 1.53 vs 1.53.1


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Hast du die config auf "unofficial overclocking = 1" umgestellt?


 
Perfekt ...das wars 

ab gehts


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2010)

> Also ich hab mal bei offenem Fenster gebencht und meine Hardware hat sich gefreut


Aber hallo, das bringt wirklich was. Ich stell die HW zum Vorbereiten schon vorher nach draußen, sodass sie schön kalt ist. Geht aber nur, wenn die Luft nicht zu feucht ist, ansonsten friert dir das Ding genauso zu wie dein Auto^^


----------



## dorow (11. Januar 2010)

Bringt es noch was mit einer ATI 1900XT zu Benchen. Könnte mir die Karte von einem Arbeitskollegen ausborgen.


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2010)

> Bringt es noch was mit einer ATI 1900XT zu Benchen. Könnte mir die Karte von einem Arbeitskollegen ausborgen.


Wenn du ne gescheite Kühlung hast, ja!
Ich bin auch grad am Verzweifeln mit meiner Sapphire X1900XT (Crsoofire-Masterkarte). Die lässt sich überhaupt nicht OC'en. Nicht auf win7 und auf nacktem XP-Benchysy auch nicht. Aber vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück. Probieren solltest du es allemal. Praktischerweise kannst du bei der Karte mit dem ATI-Tool die Spannung für Core und Memory regeln. Brauchst also keinen Hardware-Voltmod.

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Ach mist .....muss ich zwingend für den Vantage die neuste CPU-z Version benutzen (1.53) oder geht auch 1.51 ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Januar 2010)

^^Gibt's jetzt schon Regeln welche Version von CPU-Z man verwenden darf/muss? (ich habe nichts davon gesehen)


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Soviel ich weiß immer die neuste ....auf jeden Fall bei 2Dmarks .
Wie es bei den 3Ds aussieht weiß ich nicht darum habe ich ja gefragt.
Inzwischen habe ich aber einen neuen run gemacht und 1.53 verwendet.

Edit:Norbert ....bin direkt hinter dir ......und wenn ich morgen nicht arbeiten müßte vor dir


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> versuche gerade eine 5850er zu takten und der MSI Afterburner läßt nur 775 core Takt zu .
> Alles darüber springt auf 775 zurück
> ...



AMD GPU Clock Tool 0.9.26


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe grad meine 100 Pokale und Medaillen erreicht  - werden aber noch mehr.
Heute will ich versuchen, ob ich mit der 8400 GS was erreichen kann und evtl. noch nen PIII sowie einen E2400. Wird zwar alles mickrige Punkte geben, aber besser als nix.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Januar 2010)

Bencht du grad alles unter Luft? Bei mir sind -3°C imo da am Fensterbrett benchen würde schon was bringen oder?


----------



## Chicago (12. Januar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich besser bei XP, SP2 oder SP3?

gruß Chicago


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

@ Chicago: Fürs Benchen SP2.

@ CrashStyle


> Bei mir sind -3°C imo da am Fensterbrett benchen würde schon was bringen oder?


Bringt immer etwas


----------



## Chicago (12. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Chicago: Fürs Benchen SP2.




Danke, genau dafür!


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Weiß noch jemand wie und wo man die verschiedenen Betriebssysteme auf einer Festplatte umbenennt, so, dass ich im Boot-Menü sehe welche das jetzt ist? Bei 4 Windows Vista kann das nämlich ganz schön verwirrend sein.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

Geht das im Nachhinein noch? Ich dachte immer, dass muss man bei der Installation schon irgendwie erledigen...
würde mich aber auch mal interessieren 

Greetz


----------



## Alriin (12. Januar 2010)

Sicher geht das auch im Nachhinein... man kann auch erst Vista, dann XP installieren und Vista dann einbinden. Nur muss man da ein bissl herumschreiben.


----------



## Semih91 (12. Januar 2010)

C:/boot.ini eingeben oben, dann müsste es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## speddy411 (12. Januar 2010)

Oder du nimmst Easy BCD das ist noch leichter... 

Die Boot.ini gibts bei Vista nicht mehr das geht nur noch über den BCD.


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2010)

nur noch 34,5 Punkte und wir sind bei 10000 Punkten.

Haut rein!


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2010)

Haben es  10.002 pkt


----------



## Semih91 (12. Januar 2010)

Wieder 1,5 Punkte weg, da bei mir ein falscher Score drin war, sry jungs, nun wieder unter 10.000


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Januar 2010)

Dann muss jetzt nur mal einer schnell 0,8 Punkte hochladen und wir sind wieder im Geschäft!

Also nun mal los!

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Januar 2010)

jetzt gelich nicht mehr^^

hab vorhin ein bisschen mit meinen beiden 7900 gs gespielt. beide volt-modded(gpu + ram) hab aber grad gesehen, dass es einen ocp mod für die karte gibt, aber naja...

1. karte, ram schaltet bei kanpp 850 ab. und gpu, hab net weiter getestet.

2. karte ging deutlich besser, 900 Mhz beim ram und 750 auf der gpu^^

aber es war ne qual diese zu benchen. nach jedem erfolgrichen run hatte die karte einen low fps bug. musste immer wieder vom standart takt zum max. langsam hochtakten. hab alleine 2 std. am3 gebencht

3dmark 05 und 06 hab ich nicht mehr geschafft, hatte zwar einen run in 05, aber der war echt mieserabel xD

lad gleich die drei ergenisse hoch.

hie noch 2 bilder meines systems:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Hab grad die 10k durchbrochen, hoffentlich halten sich jetzt die 12 Punkte Vorsprung^^


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich muss auch unbedingt noch 2,6P nachlegen, dann hab ich Hollywood im 30-Tage-Ranking eingeholt


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal wieder die 300 durchbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semih91 (13. Januar 2010)

Habe nun 8Punkte, noch 2 durch meinen AM3 Benchmark geholt. Habe auch nun den Dreh mit meinem Board raus, mein E8500 schafft die 4,1GHz mit nur 1,216V unter Last


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Habe nun 8Punkte, noch 2 durch meinen AM3 Benchmark geholt. Habe auch nun den Dreh mit meinem Board raus, mein E8500 schafft die 4,1GHz mit nur 1,216V unter Last


 
Dann soltest du die benches auch mit 4,5Ghz schaffen!
*Solange die Temps nicht ok sind!*

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (13. Januar 2010)

Die Temps sind derzeit bei 35°C, 4,5GHz schaffe ich auch, ich gehe nur langsam voran, weil ich schauen möchte, wie gut mein CPU wirklich ist. Weil ich sehe immer Leute, die benötigen alleine für die 4GHz 1,24V etc 
Aber ich benötige etwas Hilfe bei Graka OCén, habe gestern mit Rivatuner einfahc auf 650/975 gemacht, und wenn ich etwas mehr gemacht hab, dann ist AM3 abgestürzt bzw. der Rechner, wenn ich da auch den Dreh raushabe, dann kann ich noch einige Punkte rausholen 

Edit://
Wuhu, meine CPU läuft seit knapp 2Stunden mit nur 1,216V die 4,1GHz unter Last stabil


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2010)

Hmm ...da ich gerade mit den Gedanken spiele mal eine 260er zu benchen habe ich mich mal im Bot umgeschaut.

Da es dort ja zwei Sorten gibt 192er und 216er bin ich ein wenig verwundert das massig 216er bei den 192er drin sind 

Hier zb (ab Platz 5)
HWBOT Ranking For 3Dmark 2006 - GeForce GTX 260 (limited to top 100)

Laut der spezifikation dürften da doch nur welche mit 192 rein oder ?
HWBOT GeForce GTX 260 videocard

Sind die alle falsch da oder habe ich was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

Nein da liegst du richtig... Sollte man mal durchschauen und melden


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2010)

^^Ich habe gerade es mal nur überflogen .....jede dritte ist eine 216er


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

Okay. Ich nehme mir nachher mal die Zeit und gehe die Kategorien durch.


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Okay, jemand ne Idee warum meine wPrime-Runs vollkommen schlecht sind? 

Vergleichbare Systeme sind deutlich schneller. Liegt es an XP?

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/944502_xtc_wprime_32m_core_i7_920_27sec_796ms

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/944504_xtc_wprime_1024m_core_i7_920_14min_32sec_828ms


----------



## speddy411 (13. Januar 2010)

Nimm für SuperPi besser Server03


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

Du musst die Anzahl der Kerne festlegen. Links unten auf advanced settings. Da machst dann 8 wenn du HT an hast. Ansonsten 4.

Greez


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Narf.......

Also alles neu laufen lassen.


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

Jo. Aber jetzt gehts um ein vielfaches schneller


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Na schaut doch gleich besser aus. Und Punkte gibt es auch. 

HWBOT xTc's 5sec 390ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 920

HWBOT xTc's 2min 48sec 765ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 920


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2010)

^^Nice 

Ich glaube ich sollte auch mal ein Paar 2Dmarks machen


----------



## speddy411 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich würde dir noch empfehlen alle Dienste wie z.B. Win Update auszuschalten, keine Treiber zu installieren (z.B. den Realtek Treiber den man unten rechts sehen kann) und wie gesagt Server03 zu benutzen...


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Na schaut doch gleich besser aus. Und Punkte gibt es auch.
> 
> HWBOT xTc's 5sec 390ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 920
> 
> HWBOT xTc's 2min 48sec 765ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 920



Nice  Was hast du denn aktuell an Karten da? Eine HD5870 evtl.? Damit könntest ordentlich was abstauben.


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Aktuell liegen hier eine HD4770, eine HD4890 und eine HD5850 rum. Zum Wochenende kommt noch eine HD5750, eine HD5870 (unter Wasser) und eine GTX285 dazu.

Mit den Karten die hier liegen habe ich noch keine 3D-Benches gemacht. Muss noch ein Bench-7 installieren.... Bei der CPU geht vllt. noch minimal mehr.


----------



## Hollywood (13. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Na schaut doch gleich besser aus. Und Punkte gibt es auch.



Kann dem Mann vielleicht mal jemand etwas Dices zukommen lassen?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (13. Januar 2010)

@ xTc

WPrime läuft unter Vista deutlich besser .
Schön dass du wieder am benchen bist, das lohnt sich bei der fetten HW 

Für Einzelkarten würde ich immer noch XP verwenden, ist meinen Erfahrungen nach etwas schneller, zumindest bei NVidia Karte, hab das mit ATI nie geprüft.

@ Hollywood

xTc hat ja gar keinen Dice-Pot , da muss er das Dice auf den Radi kippen


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> WPrime läuft unter Vista deutlich besser .
> Schön dass du wieder am benchen bist, das lohnt sich bei der fetten HW



Dann teste ich wPrime nochmals unter Vista/7.





Dr.House schrieb:


> Für Einzelkarten würde ich immer noch XP verwenden, ist meinen Erfahrungen nach etwas schneller, zumindest bei NVidia Karte, hab das mit ATI nie geprüft.



Mh okay. 



Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Hollywood
> 
> xTc hat ja gar keinen Dice-Pot , da muss er das Dice auf den Radi kippen



Psssssssst.


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> WPrime läuft unter Vista deutlich besser .
> Schön dass du wieder am benchen bist, das lohnt sich bei der fetten HW
> ...



/signed



Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Hollywood
> 
> xTc hat ja gar keinen Dice-Pot , da muss er das Dice auf den Radi kippen



Also Pots kann ich bei Bedarf auch einfach verleihen  Habe ja selbst 7 GPU Pots, 3 CPU Pots und 1 NB Pot


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Januar 2010)

@xTc

Du kannst ja mal unsern Potbaumeister anschreiben, der leiht/verkauft dir bestimmt einen!

PS:Mist, er war schneller!

MFG


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

Gut, für'n Vantage brauche ich ja eh Vista/7. Ich denke, da ist 7 eh besser.

Teste mal schnell wPrime mit der 7er Platte an. 

Edit: gebrauchtes OS suxx. Morgen mal schnell neu aufspielen.


----------



## Hollywood (13. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Hollywood
> 
> xTc hat ja gar keinen Dice-Pot , da muss er das Dice auf den Radi kippen



 Okay, kann man dem Mann bitte schnellstens einen Pot und etwas Dice zukommen lassen? 

lg

Hollywood

BTW: Bin auch wieder dabei, meine nächste Session zu planen. 
Das dauert aber leider noch eine Weile, da ich mich diesmal an meine ersten VMods begeben werde.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2010)

Höhö, ich lasse 3D Mark 01 SE mit 4 GHz und 550/700 durchlaufen -> 35.000 Punkte. Das gleiche mit 750/730 (3DMark 06 & 03 stabil, mit Reserve) -> 35.000 Punkte.  Habe auch mal zum Test den Takt bei beiden ein wenig verringert -> 35.000 Punkte. 
Dass alles unter Win7. Unter XP das genau gleiche Spiel, bloß mit 46.000 Punkten. 

Woran liegt des?!? Wth mache ich falsch oder übersehe ich? Rein theoretisch sollte ich mit meinem Sys an dem hier vorbeiziehen, wobei mir sein Score auch ein wenig hoch vorkommt..


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Höhö, ich lasse 3D Mark 01 SE mit 4 GHz und 550/700 durchlaufen -> 35.000 Punkte. Das gleiche mit 750/730 (3DMark 06 & 03 stabil, mit Reserve) -> 35.000 Punkte.  Habe auch mal zum Test den Takt bei beiden ein wenig verringert -> 35.000 Punkte.
> Dass alles unter Win7. Unter XP das genau gleiche Spiel, bloß mit 46.000 Punkten.
> 
> Woran liegt des?!? Wth mache ich falsch oder übersehe ich? Rein theoretisch sollte ich mit meinem Sys an dem hier vorbeiziehen, wobei mir sein Score auch ein wenig hoch vorkommt..




Hi

also vielelicht hast du den gleichen bug wie ich ein paar post über diesem.(7900 gs)
hatte auch manchmal, dass taktsteigerung nichts gebracht hatte.

1. 01 immer nur unter XP^^

2. Um das problem zu lösen hatte ich viele ansätze, hab es machmal durch mehrere neustarts in griff bekommen, und immer in kleienn schritten von 50 mhz hoch takten, eienn run machen und wieder 50 mhz mehr. so ging die karte bis ans maximum.  manchmal half es auch einfach mal die grafikeigentschaften des nvidiatreiber zu refreshen. eine einstellung gändert, übernehemn, wieder die alte einstellung, übernehemn.

3. hoffe dass du alle tweaks für 01 auch machst^^ nvidia treiber alles auf hohe leistung, und am wichtigsten die LODs!! schreib einfach, wenn du diese nicht hast, dann erklärs ich dir.?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also vielelicht hast du den gleichen bug wie ich ein paar post über diesem.(7900 gs)
> hatte auch manchmal, dass taktsteigerung nichts gebracht hatte.
> ...



Joh, erklär mal bitte, brauchst keinen Roman schreiben, einfach kurz zusammenfassen. Danke.  Das mit den Neustarts usw. werde ich dann am Freitag mal probieren, bis dahin -> GK lernen. 
Ach ja, kannste auch gerne per PN machen, brauchen ja nicht den Thread hier vollspammen..


----------



## Semih91 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne die LODs, eventuell kurz hier reinschreiben was das ist und wie man das macht, würde bestimmt vielen hier helfen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Januar 2010)

Gugste hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html
und für 2D gugste hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html
Alles schon da.


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, ich hab meine 8400gs kaputt bekommen... war auch nur zum Benchen gedacht 
Auf jeden Fall zeigt das Atitool schon bei Standardtakt Artefakte  - Speicher geht von 333 MHz auf 512 MHz... Chip ging von 567 auf 680, jetzt nichtmal auf 600 

Und ich dachte, Artefakte gibt's beim Speicherdefekt? Naja auf jeden Fall scheint sie im Sterben zu liegen und wird wohl keine großen Punkte bringen xD (aber insgesamt 0,6 sind ja garantiert  )


----------



## Semih91 (14. Januar 2010)

Habe bei AM3 nun 3000Punkte mehr gemacht und 1.2 Punkte mehr bekommen


----------



## Matti OC (14. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Höhö, ich lasse 3D Mark 01 SE mit 4 GHz und 550/700 durchlaufen -> 35.000 Punkte. Das gleiche mit 750/730 (3DMark 06 & 03 stabil, mit Reserve) -> 35.000 Punkte.  Habe auch mal zum Test den Takt bei beiden ein wenig verringert -> 35.000 Punkte.
> Dass alles unter Win7. Unter XP das genau gleiche Spiel, bloß mit 46.000 Punkten.
> 
> ..



Hi, ich denke deine Graka geht immer zurück im 2D takt, mögliche Ursache dafür ist zu hohe Temps auf der GPU, oder derTreiber (169.21)
Versuch mal mit ATi Tool alle drei Takt Einstellungen anzugleichen, oder per Bios nur einen Takt fest zulegen, so das es nur noch den 3D Takt gibt und den Geometric Delta Clock auf Null setzen  

lg Matti

edit @ Riva 4,9 LOD


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Januar 2010)

Meine Verstärkung ist angekommen^^


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2010)

Wow, bei dem RAM hast du dir aber was gegönnt 
Rampage Extreme und den E8600 im E0 (SLB9L) - auch sehr gute Combo


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. Januar 2010)

scheint auf jedenfall gebraucht aus^^

gibt es vom vorbesitzer schon ergebnisse?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (14. Januar 2010)

Die Radeon HD5870 ist da!


----------



## fuzz3l (14. Januar 2010)

Sieht beides arg mitgenommen aus...
Was kann das RE denn?  Und der 86er? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD5870 ist da!


 
Ich sehe mich schon wieder auf Platz 4 

Na denn mal los


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD5870 ist da!



Sehr schön 

Jetzt will ich aber Punkte sehen


----------



## speddy411 (14. Januar 2010)

@Alriin: Auch haben will


----------



## Ü50 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem.
Ich habe eine NV Graka gegen ATI getauscht. Ich bekomme jetzt immer wieder die eingekreiste  Meldung. 
Mein ATI Catalyst zeigt sich auch nicht. Ich habe schon mehrere Treiber auch den von der Original CD versucht. Kein Catalyst in Sicht
Kann das etwas mit der im Screen eingekreisten Meldung zu tuen haben?


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Sieht beides arg mitgenommen aus...
> Was kann das RE denn?  Und der 86er?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Oh ja. Scheint schon sehr gelitten zu haben


----------



## Joker (14. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem.
> Ich habe eine NV Graka gegen ATI getauscht. Ich bekomme jetzt immer wieder die eingekreiste  Meldung.
> Mein ATI Catalyst zeigt sich auch nicht. Ich habe schon mehrere Treiber auch den von der Original CD versucht. Kein Catalyst in Sicht
> Kann das etwas mit der im Screen eingekreisten Meldung zu tuen haben?



Ich würde mal mit Driver Cleaner alles putzen und dann den CCC neu installieren. Die mom.exe gehört zum CCC.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Januar 2010)

@ Joker 

Das war die Lösung. Die Meldung ist weg


----------



## Alriin (14. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage an alle Radeon HD5870-Besitzer... und zwar jene die ein Modell von Asus haben:
War bei euch zum Schutz der Schnittstelle ein Plastikhäubchen oben?

@True Monkey, der8auer

Muss Morgen und Sonntag noch arbeiten. Ergebnisse kommen erst Ende nächster Woche. Muss erst die Systeme vorbereiten und mir mal ansehen was die CPUs und GPUs so drauf haben. Erst Luft, dann Single Stage und zu guter Letzt LN2!


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wow, bei dem RAM hast du dir aber was gegönnt
> Rampage Extreme und den E8600 im E0 (SLB9L) - auch sehr gute Combo



Hatt mich auch viel Geld gekostet! Aber 932 MHz CL6 @ 1.73V ist geil 




Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> scheint auf jedenfall gebraucht aus^^
> 
> gibt es vom vorbesitzer schon ergebnisse?
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Der Ram macht 932MHz Cl6 @1.73V der E8600 läuft 1m 6.4GHz.



der8auer schrieb:


> Oh ja. Scheint schon sehr gelitten zu haben



Ja denke die spuren kommen von der kaskade die der nettemann hatt!


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke deine Graka geht immer zurück im 2D takt, mögliche Ursache dafür ist zu hohe Temps auf der GPU, oder derTreiber (169.21)
> Versuch mal mit ATi Tool alle drei Takt Einstellungen anzugleichen, oder per Bios nur einen Takt fest zulegen, so das es nur noch den 3D Takt gibt und den Geometric Delta Clock auf Null setzen
> 
> lg Matti
> ...



Hey,
das ist sogar sehr gut möglich, habe heute nochmal ein paar runs probiert, und es hat von run zu run zwischen niedrigen und hohen FPS geschwankt. Vielleicht sind die knapp 1,65V doch ein bisschen zu viel @ air.. 
Naja, aber sie macht's ohne zu murren mit, und gibt mir auch gute Ergebnisse. Hab die Voltage jetzt aber mal auf knapp 1,55 V gesenkt, werde dann morgen mal schauen müssen, wies dann aussieht. Danke für den Tipp mit dem BIOS btw, das könnte ein nerviges Zurückspringen zu den Default-Einstellungen verhindern. 

EDIT: Ach sooo meinst du das. Naja, ich verändere sowieso nur alle 3 Einstellungen im ATI Tool synchron.  Von daher dürfte ein Zurückspringen ausgeschlossen sein - oder kann es sein, dass er das ATI Tool ignoriert und sich an BIOS-Einstellungen orientiert?
Mein Treiber ist übrigens atm der neueste, wie kommst du auf den 169.21?
Und LOD's habe ich ja zum Glück von .. öhm.. irgendwem  (danke nochmal^^) erklärt bekommen, das mache ich schon, hat mir ca. 6000 Punkte gebracht. 
Gruß


----------



## speddy411 (15. Januar 2010)

Hat hier jemand Links zu nem Vmod und einem OVP Mod für das NF7 ?

Für die Durons die demnächst unter Dice kommen werde ich den OVP wohl brauchen 

Kann mir außerdem jemand sagen welches OS für 03 das beste ist ?

Ich habe mit den 3D Marks noch nicht viel zu tun gehabt....


----------



## Alriin (15. Januar 2010)

Abit NF7 VMod


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2010)

Kann mir zufällig wer die Standardspannung vom X58 sagen? Hab sie im Moment auf [Auto], aber der Chipsatz wird ziemlich heiß.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Januar 2010)

@Alriin: THX 

Hast du deine So. 462 unter Luft gebencht oder mit deiner SS ?


----------



## Alriin (15. Januar 2010)

Angefangen hab ich mit Luft. Mittlerweile bench ich aber nur noch mit der SS.


----------



## Matti OC (15. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Mein Treiber ist übrigens atm der neueste, wie kommst du auf den 169.21?
> ...


Hi,
die neuen Treiber sind im Car (H) nicht so doll  

einfach schaun was die anderen -so- verwenden 

versuch mal Dragothic ( L/ H) LOD 15 

lg Matti


----------



## Semih91 (15. Januar 2010)

Jungs, ich bringe euch heute noch ein paar Punkte. Habe gestern bis 1:30 gebencht und nur 4Stunden geschlafen, musste wieder aufstehen. Habe nun im AM3 247xxx Punkte, fast in die Top100 geschafft, aber naja, ein paar Punkte bringt es ja, hab schließlich von 230xxx auf 247xxx Punkte geschafft 

Edit:// Top50 in der PCGH-Liste geschafft 

Hat sich also gelohnt


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

So mein neue Bench-Hardware läuft jetzt und so schauts aus^^

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2010)

Heeeftiger RAM  - und was läuft damit ? SuperPi 1M oder ist das nur validate-stable?


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

Bin ich grad noch am testen On Air


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2010)

Was mich irgendwie nervt, ist die unklare Situation bei Rejections von CPU-Z, speziell bei AMD-CPUs. Die Hwbot-Regeln sagen klar und deutlich, dass nur korrekt validierte Ergebnisse erlaubt sind und daran habe ich mich auch stets gehalten. In Wirklichkeit werden derartige Valis aber akzeptiert, was ich für eine potenziell gefährliche Einstellung halte. Es gab schon so viele Betrugsversuche, dass damit meines Erachtens eine Grauzone geschaffen wird, die früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird.

CPU-Z-Bugs hin oder her - für die besten 3DMark-Ergebnisse braucht es bei Hwbot doch auch gültige Orb-Links. 

@CrashStyle: Mit dem Setup schlage ich gleich noch einen Abstecher in die Threads in meiner Signatur vor.^^ (Super Pi + RAM-OC)


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Was mich irgendwie nervt, ist die unklare Situation bei Rejections von CPU-Z, speziell bei AMD-CPUs. Die Hwbot-Regeln sagen klar und deutlich, dass nur korrekt validierte Ergebnisse erlaubt sind und daran habe ich mich auch stets gehalten. In Wirklichkeit werden derartige Valis aber akzeptiert, was ich für eine potenziell gefährliche Einstellung halte. Es gab schon so viele Betrugsversuche, dass damit meines Erachtens eine Grauzone geschaffen wird, die früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird.
> 
> CPU-Z-Bugs hin oder her - für die besten 3DMark-Ergebnisse braucht es bei Hwbot doch auch gültige Orb-Links.
> 
> @CrashStyle: Mit dem Setup schlage ich gleich noch einen Abstecher in die Threads in meiner Signatur vor.^^ (Super Pi + RAM-OC)



Danke werde ich gleich mal reinschauen Stephan^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Januar 2010)

Sieht echt gut aus...Wie ist denn der Table ?


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus...Wie ist denn der Table ?



Danke! Der Tabel ist super praktisch aber hat keine graka halterung wie die Dimanstech leider, sondt 1sahne.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Januar 2010)

Hmm hört sich gut an...Ich bin immer kurz davor mir auch den Table zu kaufen aber dann kommen doch immer andere Sachen wie HW dazwischen


----------



## Ü50 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir noch eins geholt, aber wie gesagt Graka Halterung


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2010)

Naja die Halterung ist nicht sooo wichtig. Ich habe den Dimastech Table mit Grafikkartenhalterung aber nutze diese eigentlich nicht. Sie ist zwar dran aber ich fixiere meine Karten dort nicht sondern lege immer etwas zwischen Pot und board um die Karte gerade zu halten. Sonst verbiegt es die Karte zu stark bei 2,5kg Kühlergewicht 


edit: @ Ü50: 2? :O


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir noch eins geholt, aber wie gesagt Graka Halterung




dual benchen FTW!!!!


----------



## Masterwana (15. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir noch eins geholt, aber wie gesagt Graka Halterung



Sehe ich das richtig, versorgt der MoRa beide CPUs?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

So, gerade eben meine ersten 10 Punkte fürs Team geholt. Puh, was das 'n Stress.. 
Aber wie sagt man so schön, aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Gratuliere 

Wenn erst mal der Grundstein gelegt ist geht es vorran


----------



## Semih91 (16. Januar 2010)

Jep, das stimmt, was True Monkey sagt. Ich habe in der Türkei mit dem Lap meines Cousins und mit den alten Ergebnissen in Rev3 insgesamt 7,2Punkte gehabt (waren auch meine ersten Punkte), nun hab ich 25,8Punkte, weil ich mein E8500 auf 4,4GHz hochgejagt habe und meine Graka auch übertaktet habe, obwohl ich kein Plan habe, wie das geht


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

@ Masterwana
Sehe ich das richtig, versorgt der MoRa beide CPUs? 
Ja, da sind zwei Pumpen drann.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Für mich sieht es auch so aus als ob der Mora beide CPU´s versorgt^^ Von der Leistung her sollte der Mora das schaffen.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es auch so aus als ob der Mora beide CPU´s versorgt^^ Von der Leistung her sollte der Mora das schaffen.



Ja der Mora schafft das, der steht ja draußen


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Wie macht ich LOD tweak bei ATI karten insbesondere grad bei einer 4770 mach grad AM3 ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

^^geht nicht 

Verbessert mich wenn es doch eine Möglichkeit gibt.(Ich glaub über das ATI Tray Tool gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meine ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben )


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Januar 2010)

ja es geht^^

mit ati tray tools und dann unter 3d settings. hab aber leider selber keinen ati hier rumliegen um das zu testen.

google einfach ati lod

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Danke werd ich machen! Warum ist der ergebniss vom AM3 wen ich es unter win7 in paint eunfüge schwartz?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Danke werd ich machen! Warum ist der ergebniss vom AM3 wen ich es unter win7 in paint eunfüge schwartz?




hab selber das problem, hab aber keine lösung gefunden.

ich weiß zwar nicht ob es erlaubt ist, aber du könntest auf submit online drücken, dann kommt ne statistik über den score. 

aber ob das erlaubt ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2010)

@ Crashstyle: Lösche die direcpll.dll im Aquamark-Verzeichnus. Probiers dann noch mal und wenns nicht klappt nimm einfach Fraps.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Crashstyle: Lösche die direcpll.dll im Aquamark-Verzeichnus. Probiers dann noch mal und wenns nicht klappt nimm einfach Fraps.




Danke werd ich mal versuchen. Wie bekomme ich das ATI Tray tool unter win7 64 zum laufen?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Einfach die dll tauschen 

Aquamark Patch für ATI Radeon X1xxx Karten - Downloads bei HardTecs4U


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

@derBauer

das löschen der dll hat nix gebracht! Werde es mal mit True seiner dll versuche nansonsten mit FRAPS machen.

@True 

Danke

Hab hier mal ein 3dmark03 Ergebnis:


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

^^Warum so wenig CPU Takt ...da geht doch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier wäre doch nice ....wennn es kein Black wäre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

Bench das mal unter XP.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Bench das mal unter XP.



Meinst du mich?


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

beide.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, wenn bei Win. 7 und Vista der Leistungsindex nach einem Graka tausch nicht aktualisiert wird, die Berechnung in den 3DMarks falsch ist?


----------



## Hollywood (16. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, wenn bei Win. 7 und Vista der Leistungsindex nach einem Graka tausch nicht aktualisiert wird, die Berechnung in den 3DMarks falsch ist?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Habe diesen Leistungsindex nie aktualisiert oder überhaupt laufen lassen. Welche Fehler sind dir denn aufgefallen?


lg

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

@Hollywood

Ich habe die Einstellungen von meinen alten Runs übernommen, als der Leistungsindex es noch getan hat.Jetzt, wo der es nicht mehr tut, komme ich am meine alten Punkte nicht mehr ran. Oder ist das Zufall?


----------



## Hollywood (16. Januar 2010)

Wie weit bist Du denn jetzt entfernt von deinen alten Scores? 
Ich verstehe nicht, was das mit dem blöden Leistungsindex zu schaffen hat.
Ich habe ein Vista, wo dieses Ding noch nicht mal mitinstalliert wird.
Glaube, dass der Index nicht nötig ist um irgendwas zum laufen zu bringen oder das eine Aktualisierung irndetwas an der Leistung deines Setups änders.
Aber mach mal ein paar Angaben. Benchmark, erreichte Punkte vorher, erreichte Punkte jetzt...

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

@ Hollywood
den Vergleich werde ich nachholen. Ich hatte das SYS schon umgebaut.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi

gibt es eigentlich ne Statistik in HWBot über die meist genutze Hardware?

Würde gerne wissen welche Graka ich mir demnächst kaufen soll^^

Ich hab jetzt zwar ne liste gefunden mit alle eingetragener Hardware, aber ohne eine Zahl mit den hochgeladenen Scores.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterwana (16. Januar 2010)

Das dürfte die 8800 GTX mit 10014 Einträgen sein.

hab ein der suche einfach Geforce und Radeon eingegeben, in den vorschlägen sind die GraKas nach Anzahl der Subs geordnet


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ne Statistik in HWBot über die meist genutze Hardware?
> Würde gerne wissen welche Graka ich mir demnächst kaufen soll^^


 
Oh mann ..ist der bot krank geworden ...aber ich mach es jetzt ja auch nicht anders 

Die ganze 88er Reihe ist zum benchen gerade gut ....oder anders gesagt immer eine Generation zurück 

4850,4870 sind auch recht vielversprechend....ich bench gerade eine 4850er und selbst unter Luft ist die schon für massig Punkte gut


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich auch wieder gehen lassen. Ne 9800GTX per eBay, eine 4870 bei Amazon und eine 4870X2 konnte ich auch noch ergattern. *g*


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2010)

Oh man ihr geht ja ab  Kauft jetzt ganz ebay leer?


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

Anscheinend... die Preise gehen dementsprechend in die Höhe. Zum Glück hatte ich schon einiges an Mainstream-Zeugs (wie die 8800GTS oder Radeon 4890) zuhause.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Omg, ihr habt alle zu viel Geld. 
Das könnte man auch alles spenden.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Hehe ...ich habe eine 4850er eine 88er GTS 640mb umd eine 88er Gt 512 und eine 4890er in Arbeit 

Und eine 5850er schon durch .....und jetzt brauche ich eine 4870er


----------



## Hollywood (16. Januar 2010)

Habe auch in den letzten 4 Tagen richtig zugeschlagen: 
2 3870x2, 1 4870, 1 8800gt, 1 8800gts 640, 1 8800gts 512, 1 4850x2, 1 4850 und eine 7900gtx
Diese Karten werden meine VMod Versuchsobjekte!
Die wollen es doch nicht anders beim Bot! 




der8auer schrieb:


> Oh man ihr geht ja ab  Kauft jetzt ganz ebay leer?



Alles für den Captain!




lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2010)

Hehe ich hab auch aus dem Grund eine 8800GT gekauft - da sind massig hwpoints drin 
für global points eine GTX285... Die ist nebenbei auch relativ populär ^^


----------



## Hollywood (16. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe ich hab auch aus dem Grund eine 8800GT gekauft - da sind massig hwpoints drin
> für global points eine GTX285... Die ist nebenbei auch relativ populär ^^



Wollte erst auch noch eine 285 und ne 260 haben, aber mein Finanzminister.....
True's Mod funzt leider nicht immer! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2010)

Ich verwende nach dem Benchen die gtx285 als Graka in meinem 24/7-PC und die 8800GT evtl. als physx Karte... Einfach so Karten kaufen mach ich nur mit kleinen Karten (8400gs usw.) - in rev2 hab ich das auch noch öfter gemacht.

Jetzt heißt es nur noch: 
Wer hat populäre Grafikkarten? Nun ja, der Bot wollte es ja so 

MfG, theLamer

PS: In meinem Fall heißt es nicht nur "für den Captain", sondern auch "von dem Captain" - danke nochmal an Roman für die Karten.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch noch vier neue Grakas zugelegt. Jetzt bekommen die Händler endlich Ihre alten Lagerbestände verkauft. Manche Händler hatten am Mittwoch noch eine oder zwei von den jetzt beliebten Karten. Heute werden nur noch wenige angeboten, HWBOT wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2010)

Sieht so aus, als ob die 11k in greifbarer Nähe sind, wenn hier jeder so viele Karten kauft xD
Schaffen wir das noch im Januar?


----------



## Semih91 (16. Januar 2010)

Durchaus möglich, ich geh ja auch voll ab


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob die 11k in greifbarer Nähe sind, wenn hier jeder so viele Karten kauft xD
> Schaffen wir das noch im Januar?


 
wenn mir einer ein Dewar verkaufst und ein bissel LN2 dazu mach ich das!

Habe jetzt ne schöne Sammlung am Start

8800GTS 640MB
8800GTS 512MB
2x GTX 260 65nm
4870 1GB
3870
3870 X2
X800
7900GT

und noch einen E2140

Damit kann man bestimm was machen

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2010)

Ich kann demnächst auch einen Q6600 sowie einen E6600 benchen... 
Mit mittleren Ergebnissen sollten so ~100P drin sein


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Bench das mal unter XP.



Unter XP mit gleichen einstellungen habe ich 46317Punkte, also werd ich den 03 unter Win7 64bit benchen.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2010)

^^Hehe ....aus dem Grund habe ich auch Win 7 benutzt 

@Alrin 

Hatte es auch unter XP getestet und da war das Ergebniss niediger und habe deshalb auch keinen screen gemacht


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

Hier mal im 3dmark01:


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2010)

^^Warum so wenig CPU Takt (Ja ich weiß ich wiederhole mich )

Mit der Karte geht doch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

Hab im idel schon 50°C grad bei 1.4V im bios im win sind 1.336V der Brocken schafft das irgendwie net! Muss auf dice warten^^ 1000GPU macht sie mir nicht durch den Nature.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2010)

^^Ich bin auch unter Luft dabei (Sythe Ninja II) der Core läuft schon 1,5 Jahre bei dem Takt und der Spannung 

Frag mich aber lieber nicht nach den Temps, die will ich gar nicht wissen.
Hauptsache er trottelt nicht runter.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

ICh hatte 80°C+ man bin ich erschrocken als ich die zahl sah! Schnell runtergefahren und im bios spanung auf 1.4V runter!


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2010)

^^Haha ....genau aus dem Grund schau ich erst gar nicht nach 

Und nimm mal einen anderen Treiber .....9.8


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

Mach ich True danke^^ Mal gespannt wie der unter dice geht!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Januar 2010)

also wegen temps darfst du dir unter luft keine sorgen machen^^

ich schau zwar gerne mal die temps im bios an, natürlich bei 1,6 Volt^^

sind dann zwar schon so ca. 40°C, aber unter windows unter belastung xD nein danke.

ich brauch unbedingt ne 8800 GT/GTS/GTX

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2010)

^^Ich bin gespann wie schlecht meine MSI dann ist (Mi/Do) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2010)

Hi, kleines Problem mit der 6800 Ultra AGP, wie kann das sein das ich nicht den WR bei HWbot im 2001 bekomme ? 
Es ist doch komisch: 5 Treiber durch getetstet, max bekomme ich auf 42 k. ( mit oder ohne LOD usw) 
zB. WR auf 2003/ 2005/2006 und AM 3 steht ( lade ich noch hoch) war da vllt ein Black Level im Spiel im 2001 bei den beiden vor mir ???

lg Matti

edit: http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_6800_ultra_agp


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2010)

@Matti OC

Durchaus möglich... leider kein eindeutiger BLR. Bei alibabar dürfte Lobby High ziemlich hoch sein. Allerdings hat er die auch einzeln gebencht und vermutlich überall andere Settings/Taktraten verwendet.

@ Crashstayle & True Monkey

Wollt nur wissen ob es mit XP nicht schneller läuft.


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Januar 2010)

Alibabar bencht wahrscheinlich immer 2 Tests im Block, und die anderen sogar alle 7 zusammen was in der Regel viel schlechtere Ergebnisse bringt - an der Reihenfolge kann es also nicht liegen. Lediglich die CPU pusht mehr in den low detail Tests.

Vielleicht hakts ja am RivaTuner oder einer BIOS Einstellung vom Asrock?


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2010)

Naja, ein BLR ist trotzdem nicht auszuschliessen. Hatte auch mal einen der kaum als solches zu identifizieren war... bin aber leider ein ehrlicher Trottel und hab ihn nicht aufgespielt.


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Januar 2010)

Sicherlich, aber gleich bei allen 3 wäre schon ein großer Zufall. Leider fehlt ja der Details Screen bei den anderen sonst ließe sich das Problem leichter ausmachen.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2010)

Hi, im 2006 hätte ich es ja verstanden (Quad Power), aber ziehe ich die Jungs voll ab. 
soll etwa der Ram ( DDR1 zu DDR2) und die Cache soviel im 2001 aus machen? oder doch das OS? (XP vom x58 Board) 

meine werte: (alle LODs druch getestet) 
im L/L  max auf 560 
im L/H  max auf 250 
Nature  311  

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

Gibt es Runs (3DMarks), die besser mit einer 64Bit Win i 7 oder Vista als mit einer 32Bit Version laufen?


----------



## Hollywood (18. Januar 2010)

Ähm.... doofe Frage: Hab ich doch grad ein paar alte .cvf files hochladen wollen. Das geht aber so nicht, da die Version zu alt ist. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die files doch noch zu validieren oder nicht?
Noch was: Wie kann ich eine Vali wiederfinden, wenn ich die ID nicht hab? Auch keinen Account bei valid.canard....

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Semih91 (18. Januar 2010)

Danke, dass du das anspricht, genau die Frage stelle ich mir auch 
Würde damit aufjedenfall Punkten, denke ich.


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ähm.... doofe Frage: Hab ich doch grad ein paar alte .cvf files hochladen wollen. Das geht aber so nicht, da die Version zu alt ist. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die files doch noch zu validieren oder nicht?
> Noch was: Wie kann ich eine Vali wiederfinden, wenn ich die ID nicht hab? Auch keinen Account bei valid.canard....
> 
> lg
> ...



Wenn du deine emailadresse angegeben hast kannst du sie darüber normal einfach finden. Oder du machst einen Account mit der besagten emailadresse. Dann werden normalerweise alle Validationen darauf übertragen.

Alte kann man nicht mehr validieren. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Januar 2010)

So müsste es ausschauen richtig!?


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2010)

Ja das sind deine übermittelten Ergebnisse.


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch nen Notebook zu benchen heute  - mal sehen was damit so geht. Auch wenn es wohl wenig Puntke geben wird.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

Heute ist mein Glückstag
irgend etwas hat seinen Geist aufgegeben.
Mein Offenes SYS fährt ganz normal hoch. Wenn ich ein Eiken anklicke, blue screen
Ich habe das Bios zurückgestellt, weil ich vermutet habe eine Einstellung von mir stimmt nicht. Selbst jetzt das Gleiche.
Was könnte das sein.


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2010)

Eiken?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ist einfach das windows kaputt?

hast du noch ne andere festplatte?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterwana (18. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Eiken?



Icon


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Eiken?



Die Dinger die auf dem Desktop abgebildet sind.
Schuldige, aber ich kann kein Englisch.



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist einfach das windows kaputt?
> 
> hast du noch ne andere festplatte?
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93




Ja Festplatten mit Win. habe ich noch.
Danke, ich werde mal eine andere Festplatte ausprobieren.


----------



## Hollywood (18. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn du deine emailadresse angegeben hast kannst du sie darüber normal einfach finden. Oder du machst einen Account mit der besagten emailadresse. Dann werden normalerweise alle Validationen darauf übertragen.
> 
> Alte kann man nicht mehr validieren. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit.



Werde das mal testen, danke dir!

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Icon



Ihr seit ja richtig TOLL.(Team)
Tolle Hilfe. Wenn ich mir das hier ansehen muss, wie man auf Englisch EIKEN schreibt.
Könnt Ihr euch eventuell vorstellen, das ich mit 55 Jahren kein Englisch in der Schule hatte. Oder Schreibmaschine.


@ Eiswolf 93
Du bist in meiner Gunst gestiegen, auch wenn du die dafür nichts kaufen kannst.
Es war die Festplatte Danke


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja richtig TOLL.(Team)
> Tolle Hilfe. Wenn ich mir das hier ansehen muss, wie man auf Englisch EIKEN schreibt.
> Könnt Ihr euch eventuell vorstellen, das ich mit 55 Jahren kein Englisch in der Schule hatte. Oder Schreibmaschine.



Jetzt heul halt nicht gleich rum, es ist sehr wohl amüsant, wenn jemand "Eiken" statt "Icon" schreibt.. 
Immer locker bleiben, und eine Prise Humor konsumieren.


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2010)

@Ü50

Ich hab einfach nicht verstanden was Du gemeint hast.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

@ Whoosaa

Glaub mal, ich bin sehr locker, und Humor habe ich auch.
Spätestens nach einer Flasche Wodka


----------



## Masterwana (18. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja richtig TOLL.(Team)
> Tolle Hilfe. Wenn ich mir das hier ansehen muss, wie man auf Englisch EIKEN schreibt.
> Könnt Ihr euch eventuell vorstellen, das ich mit 55 Jahren kein Englisch in der Schule hatte. Oder Schreibmaschine.



Das war doch nur spaßeshalber gemeint.
Hab mir schon gedacht das du kein english kannst.



Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa
> 
> Glaub mal, ich bin sehr locker, und Humor habe ich auch.
> Spätestens nach einer Flasche Wodka



Trink schneller!  <- Spaß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja richtig TOLL.(Team)
> Tolle Hilfe. Wenn ich mir das hier ansehen muss, wie man auf Englisch EIKEN schreibt.
> Könnt Ihr euch eventuell vorstellen, das ich mit 55 Jahren kein Englisch in der Schule hatte. Oder Schreibmaschine.
> 
> ...



bluescren ist bei mir 60% nur aufs windows selber zurückzuführen.^^

einfach mal windows auf der platte neu aufsetzten, dann gehts wieder

ansonsten hast du ein garantiefall^^


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2010)

@ Eiswolf93

das ist schon die dritte in einem halben Jahr.
Ich hatte Heute erst eine aus der Garantie zurück bekommen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Januar 2010)

@Ü50

hab grad dein 06 ergebniss mit der 9800 gtx+ gesehen. macht die karte nicht mehr mit?

hatte jetzt insgesamt 4 9800 gtx+ in meinen händen gehabt, alle liefen über 830^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Matti OC (19. Januar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> soll etwa der Ram ( DDR1 zu DDR2) und die Cache soviel im 2001 aus machen?
> 
> meine werte: (alle LODs druch getestet)
> im L/L  max auf 560
> ...



HI, da PCGH-Carsten, in etwa die gleichen Sachen bencht wie ich, ist es ganz klar zusehen, dass es am Prozessor liegt zuwenig Level2 Cache 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (19. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> hab grad dein 06 ergebniss mit der 9800 gtx+ gesehen. macht die karte nicht mehr mit?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was damit los. Die Spulen fiepen wie verrückt, das Geräusch  ist schon richtig unangenehm


----------



## Semih91 (19. Januar 2010)

Sry Leute, aber ich habe es einfach nicht hinbekommen meinen E8500 mit 4,75GHz zu benchen 
Habe zwar hinbekommen, dass es mit 9,5 * 500MHz bootet, aber im Windows gabs dann ein Bluescreen, ich komme einfach mit dem Board net klar


----------



## Hollywood (19. Januar 2010)

@ Captain



der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn du deine emailadresse angegeben hast kannst du sie darüber normal einfach finden. Oder du machst einen Account mit der besagten emailadresse. Dann werden normalerweise alle Validationen darauf übertragen.
> 
> Alte kann man nicht mehr validieren. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit.



Das hat funktioniert mit der e-mail und dem Account! Leider war die gesuchte Vali nicht dort zu finden.
Wahrscheinlich mit ner anderen Adresse hochgeladen, erinner mich aber nicht mehr. Trotzdem vielen Dank! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## speddy411 (19. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Sry Leute, aber ich habe es einfach nicht hinbekommen meinen E8500 mit 4,75GHz zu benchen
> Habe zwar hinbekommen, dass es mit 9,5 * 500MHz bootet, aber im Windows gabs dann ein Bluescreen, ich komme einfach mit dem Board net klar



Den max. Takt setzt man auch nicht im BIOS sondern unter Windows, einfach aus dem Grund das die CPU so kurz wie möglich mit dem höchsten Takt arbeiten muss...


----------



## Hollywood (19. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!


----------



## Semih91 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß aber nicht, was ich bei SetFSB wählen muss, weil es in der Liste nicht steht. Mein P5B Deluxe stand, so konnte ich auch etwas dran arbeiten, aber mti dem DFI weiß ich es nciht. Außerdem ihr bekommt es doch auch hin mit 500MHz zu booten ohne das was passiert^^


----------



## o!m (19. Januar 2010)

Teste halt erstmal mit niedrigerem Multi ob die Boardspannungen passen. Nimm dazu den Large-Test von Prime; dann evtl. vNB und/ oder VTT anpassen.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Januar 2010)

was für ein DFI hast du denn ?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht, was ich bei SetFSB wählen muss



am besten mal auf dem Board nach dem PLL Chip gucken. sieht vlt. auch so aus.


----------



## Alriin (19. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!


Gratuliere!


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!



Yea, schöne Punkte  Weiter so


----------



## Semih91 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Januar 2010)

Ics9lprs918jkl


----------



## 8ykrid (19. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!


Respekt, gratuliere weiter so! Immer gut points  fürs team!


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2010)

> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!


Vor allem in so kurzer Zeit 
Gratuliere!


Bezüglich CPU-Z-Valis: Wie bekomme ich sowas? Das ist doch ein Auslesefehler und müsste eigentlich reported werden, oder?
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/855535_fabi_cpu_z_core_i7_920_4915.93_mhz
Multi 22?
Aber die Vali ist gültig -,-


----------



## Semih91 (20. Januar 2010)

Danke Stephan


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Vor allem in so kurzer Zeit
> Gratuliere!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, das ist kein Auslesefehler. Wird nur ein Kern hochgetaktet läuft der auch mit 22er Mulitplikator 

2,66 GHz bis 4.0 GHz : Intelligentes Tuning: Overclocking maximiert Effizienz


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2010)

Aha, danke für die Antwort
habe bei meinem nie einen 22er Multi gesehen. Dachte immer x21 ist der Turbo-Modus. Aber 21 kann man im Bios setzen, 22 nicht, oder? Bei meinem Board jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Januar 2010)

Der 22er Multi funktioniert nur auf einigen Boards. Welche das genau sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, die Asus P6T Reihe und die Intel Boards gehören aber scheinbar definitiv dazu.
Damit es funktioniert muss die C-State Option im BIOS aktiviert sein und der entsprechenden Anwendung(z.B. SuperPi) unter Windows genau ein Kern zugewiesen sein.


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2010)

> C-State Option im BIOS aktiviert sein und der entsprechenden Anwendung(z.B. SuperPi) unter Windows genau ein Kern zugewiesen sein.


Das mit  C-State Option auf Enabled hat geklappt  - jetzt hab ich auch teilweise nen 22er-Multi. Mal sehen, ob man damit höher validieren kann als mit x21. Problem wird aber bestimmt sein, dass er irgendwann so instabil läuft, dass selbst das öffnen von SuperPi einen Absturz zur Folge hat. Naja mal sehen was so geht.
Danke dir

MfG, theLamer


----------



## fuzz3l (20. Januar 2010)

Gerade Multis sind immer bescheiden...
Ungerade laufen immer besser...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Schaut schon besser aus oder?^^ @True 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Januar 2010)

Und jetzt noch mit FSB600+


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch mit FSB600+



Kommt noch!


----------



## Ü50 (21. Januar 2010)

@CrashStyle
der packt noch mehr.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Meinte eher die Temps weil ich voher bei ca. 80°C war nicht die MHz das die niedrig ist weis ich^^ Aber warte ab ich geb mein bestes!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=964941


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2010)

Das sieht doch schonmal lecker aus.
Meinen E8500 hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht über FSB599 bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW:
Ich hab von Listan gerade Ersatz für mein abgerauchtes NT bekommen.
Klasse Service.
Dann werde ich die nächsten Tage auch mal wieder anfangen zu benchen.


----------



## speddy411 (21. Januar 2010)

@Crashstyle:

Hast du den Lüfter mit Schnüsenkeln befestigt ? 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Lüfter ist damit befestigt^^


----------



## speddy411 (21. Januar 2010)

Improvisation FTW


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Richtig Die Ultra Kaza sind mit kabel befestigt^^ MAchen die ein krach aber kühlen wie sau.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Januar 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch mit FSB600+



@CrashStyle: Da haben wir ja schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, lass das mal lieber


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Schlechte Erfahrungen? ODer meinst du das Beta Bios auf dem TPower? Der CPU schafft doch FSB 600+


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Januar 2010)

Genau xD, direkt vor der session,


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Das war pech^^ Warte noch auf meine 8800GTX und GTS 512!


----------



## Ü50 (21. Januar 2010)

@ Schnitzel
ich kann dein Screen nicht vergrößern.
Mein E84er der ist jedoch unter Wasser, und noch nicht am Ende.
Rams im Bios noch auf Auto.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Das ist doch das P5Q-pro-turbo oder ?....ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie gut das geht


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt aber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War unter Luft.


----------



## Ü50 (21. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Das ist doch das P5Q-pro-turbo oder ?....ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie gut das geht



Ja das ist das pro Turbo.
Ich werde ein Bischen umbauen, dann geht er noch über 5 GHz.


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2010)

Ich bin noch nie auf max-fsb Jagd gegangen. Mein Rekord liegt bei 

625MHz FSB mit einem EVGA 790i SLI FTW Digital  Allerdings unter LN2 *duckundweg* http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...ck_nforce_790i_sli_ftw_digital_pwm_625.03_mhz


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Jungs ...mal eine kurze Frage ob das bei euch auch so ist .

Sobald ich den 196.21 drauf habe kann ich keine Grakatakte einstellen .
Die Regler springen immer wieder zurück sobald ich auf apple drücke .
Bei Evga Presecion,GPU tool beta,MSI Aftreburner.
Nur beim Riva bleiben die Regler auf den eingestellten Takt aber laut GPU-z werden die Takte nicht übernommen.

Jetzt habe ich den 190.62 wieder drauf und alles funzt wieder 

Ist das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Jup, soll aber schon ne Beta vom Afterburner geben, wo es mit dem 196.21 geht. Hab nur gerade den link nicht.

€: Hier!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Dank des Treibers funzen aber alle Graka OC Tools nicht


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2010)

@ True: Ja das ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen... Bin einfach zurück zum 190.62. Keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Dummerweise braucht die GT 240 aber diesen Treiber

Naja egal ...die Karte hat eh eine macke,Die läuft nur wenn ich sie im einen slot stecke der nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden ist .Sobald ich sie in einen x16 stecke bekomme ich kein Bild.

Ist natürlich so unbrauchbar zum benchen


----------



## Semih91 (21. Januar 2010)

Wieso benutzt ihr nicht den Treiber 195.62? Ich benutze den und bisher noch nie Probs gehabt.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht der NV 182.50 der beste zum benchen nach dem test der im forum ist!?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Das muß man immer wieder mit neuen treibern gegentesten ....vllt ist ja mal wieder ein fähiger zum benchen dabei


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Kann da wer wieder so ein tollen test machen?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Einfacher ist wenn wir ale unsere Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Treibern posten 

Im 06 ist bei mir zur Zeit der 190.62 am besten


----------



## Alriin (21. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Kann da wer wieder so ein tollen test machen?



Die letzten beiden Male war ich dran, jetzt kommt ihr dran!


----------



## Chicago (22. Januar 2010)

Hab da mal ne frage, ich hatte ausversehen den Score bei Wprime 1024M vom 32M (Athlon 64 3000+ New Castle S939) eingegeben. Hab das sofort geändert, aber jetzt sind meine Globalpoints von meinem (Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego) weg mit der Begründung "  						 							 							 							 							 							 								not Chicago's best wPrime 1024m submission, only best is ranked"! Was aber nicht stimmt, wird das irgendwann wieder geprüft?

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

irgendwann sicher... leider läuft Rev3 noch nicht ganz rund.


----------



## Chicago (22. Januar 2010)

Ahh, okay. Dann werde ich mich in Geduld üben! 

Danke


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2010)

Du kannst ganz einfach dein falsch eingetragenes Ergebnis löschen und es neu hochladen - das geht schnell und die Punkte sind i.d.R. sofort da


----------



## Chicago (23. Januar 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Du kannst ganz einfach dein falsch eingetragenes Ergebnis löschen und es neu hochladen - das geht schnell und die Punkte sind i.d.R. sofort da



Genauso bin ich vorgegangen! Nur ist der HWBot halt der Meinung das ich es noch Hochgeladen hab. Naja, werd erstmal abwarten was passiert.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

Die 8800GTS 512 ist schon mal da^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-176.html#post1467883


----------



## Hollywood (23. Januar 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> Genauso bin ich vorgegangen! Nur ist der HWBot halt der Meinung das ich es noch Hochgeladen hab. Naja, werd erstmal abwarten was passiert.



Das Problem hatte ich vor kurzer Zeit auch mit einem Vantage Score.
War auch der Meinung ich hätte ihn gelöscht. Wollte den dann neu uppen aber der Bot meinte auch, 
dass der Score schon geuppt wurde.
Hab dann mal in meiner Submissionlist geschaut. Dort war der falsch hochgeladene noch gelistet. 
Einfach wieder gelöscht und neu geladen.
Hier ging das.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

So mal die 8800GTS bissche ndurch den 3dmark03 laufen lassen.


----------



## anselm (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Ich hab einen Athlon 700 MHz auf ~ 1001 MHz getaktet und alle Benchmarks  durchlaufen lassen.
Jetzt hab ich meine Ergebnisse mit anderen Leuten in HWBot verglichen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich bei WPrime auf Platz 4 bin obwohl der  auf Platz 4 die CPU nur auf ~930 MHz getaktet hat.
Gibt es da irgentwelche Tricks ? 

Ich hab 2x 256 MB Ram verwendet mit 2,5-2-2-5 1T
Windows XP 
Eplorer ausgeschaltet und WPrime auf "Echtzeit" gestellt

Edit: Bei den anderen Benchmarks bin immer so auf Platz 2 oder 3


----------



## Semih91 (23. Januar 2010)

Genau das mit dem WPrime interessiert mich auch. Habe auch CL4 und mit 4,4GHz gemacht und so, aber da ist iwas faul, der ist zu langsam meiner Meinung nach. Habe auch 2Kerne aktiviert, aber trotzdem verstehe ich es nciht.


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2010)

Auch richtige Threadanzahl eingestellt?


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2010)

Denke auch, dass es an der Threadanzahl liegt. 

Gehe links unten bei wPrime auf "Advanced Settings" und Trage die Kerne/Threadanzahl ein.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

HWBOT CrashStyle's 50886 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 800/1150MHz

5.3 Punkte für mein kurzen luft test finde ich das ganz gut^^


----------



## Semih91 (23. Januar 2010)

Ja das habe ich. Habe 2Kerne eingestellt. Aber ich finde den trotzdem zu langsam mit seinen 19,5S


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Januar 2010)

um wie gut sollte das ergebnis deiner meinung nach sein mit 4,4 GHz ? hatte selber auch nur 19,281 mit 4,49(E8400) erreicht

versuch mal den Ramtakt zu erhöhen. latenzen sind fast egal bei wprime, vista oder win7 als OS


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich. Habe 2Kerne eingestellt. Aber ich finde den trotzdem zu langsam mit seinen 19,5S



Das liegt zum Teil am Betriebssystem, wprime läuft mir Vista/Server08/Win7 spürbar schneller.

Mit einem E6750(4MB L2 Cache) auf 4.1GHz habe ich z.B. schon 20,5sec.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Januar 2010)

OS ist Win XP Pro 32-Bit.

HWBOT wPrime 32m (2x core_2_e8500_3.17ghz) hall of fame

Hier siehst du es, was ich meine. Der eine hat gerade mal 4,8GHz und 15,1, der andere auch mit 4,8GHz und nur 15,7, also versteht ihr was ich meine? Habe uach alle Programme geschlossen (Ausnahme AntiVir und Fraps), aber habe trotzdem kein Plan, wieso es so langsam ist. Die 200MHz machen es ja bestimmt keine 4Sek aus oder?


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Januar 2010)

antivir auf einem bench-OS ? wenn du schon winxp nimmst, dann speck es ab(dienste ausschalten etc.), bis nach dem start nur noch zw. 40 - 80 mb im taskmanager angezeigt werden. am besten ist du nimmst win7 oder vista, die sind schon für mehrkernbetrieb optimiert und stellst dort alle unnötigen dienste ab


----------



## anselm (24. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bekommt man mit Vista oder Windows 7 bessere Ergebnisse als wenn man versucht Windows XP zu optimieren.
Na gut 
Dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich den Aufwand auf mich nehm und mein Windows 7 auf meinem Benchrecher installiere.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Januar 2010)

Ich denke man kriegt mit Vista und 7 nur bessere Ergebnisse wenn man einen Multicore nutzt ?! Lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

Kennt ihr ein paar andere gute Tweaks?


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Januar 2010)

optimiertes OS ist pflicht egal ob xp,vista oder win7. wprime läuft auf win7,vista schneller mit multicores http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> OS ist Win XP Pro 32-Bit.
> 
> HWBOT wPrime 32m (2x core_2_e8500_3.17ghz) hall of fame
> 
> Hier siehst du es, was ich meine. Der eine hat gerade mal 4,8GHz und 15,1, der andere auch mit 4,8GHz und nur 15,7, also versteht ihr was ich meine? Habe uach alle Programme geschlossen (Ausnahme AntiVir und Fraps), aber habe trotzdem kein Plan, wieso es so langsam ist. Die 200MHz machen es ja bestimmt keine 4Sek aus oder?



Wie gesagt mit XP läuft Wprime zumindest mit einem C2D langsamer.
Wenn du kein Vista oder Win7 hast kannst du auch Server08 ausprobieren, das gibt es auf der Microsoft Seite kostenlos zum Testen.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Januar 2010)

Habe hier Vista Business 32-Bit, werde dann mal das benutzen. Aber vorher muss ich mir noch ein HDD kaufen oder ich kopiere endlich mal die Daten vom 400GB aufs 500GB und formatiere die 400GB neu und installiere Windoof dort drauf.
Mal schauen, wie es sich ergibt.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Januar 2010)

Du kannst auch Partitionen machen!
So barauchste nicht eine Platte pro OS!

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (24. Januar 2010)

Das mag ich aber nicht so, wenn schon benutze ich eine Platte pro ein OS.
Was genau installiert man denn in ein Bench-OS? Also Treiber vom Board denke ich, Treiber der Graka, Benchmarkprogramme und alle Progs, welches man als Beweismittel benötigt. Was noch?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Januar 2010)

^^Nur die treiber die du zum benchen brauchst.

Soundtreiber zb. brauchst du nicht


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2010)

Also man sollte schon unterscheiden zwischen 2D und 3D Bench OS. Für 2D braucht man nämlich keine Treiber und kann so mit einem abgespeckten Windows viel RAM Verbrauch sparen


----------



## Jogibär (25. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs, hab' gerade gesehen, dass wir durch den Weggang unseres neuen Teamkollegen "mihapiha" zum amerikanischen Team: "Trubritar Forums" 'ne Menge Punkte verloren haben. Kann gar nicht verstehen, dass man von uns weggeht, sind doch alle so nett hier.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten .....er sagte aber auch er wollte sich noch nicht festlegen.

Vllt war im hier die Konkurenz zu groß


----------



## speddy411 (25. Januar 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Das mag ich aber nicht so, wenn schon benutze ich eine Platte pro ein OS.
> Was genau installiert man denn in ein Bench-OS? Also Treiber vom Board denke ich, Treiber der Graka, Benchmarkprogramme und alle Progs, welches man als Beweismittel benötigt. Was noch?



Wenn du nur eine Partition hast wird das aber schwierig mit SuperPi bzw. deine Zeit wird arg bescheiden sein...

Wie schon gesagt solltest du für 2D überhaupt nichts installieren, keine Treiber und auch kein Antivir 

Das einzige was drauf kommt sind Programme zum Benchen wie SetFSB usw.

Außerdem müssen bei 2D alle unnötigen Dienste aus.

Bei 3D brauchst du nur den Graka Treiber und Dienste wie Designs (z.B. für Vista Aero)


----------



## Semih91 (25. Januar 2010)

Welche Programme sind denn 2D? 
Also die 3DMarks werde ich testen, AM3, SuperPI, wPrime und PiFast. Dann sollte ich also erst für die CPU gedachte Progs nutzen, dann die 3DMarks, I understand


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Januar 2010)

2D Benchmarks: SuperPi, WPrime, Pifast
wichtige Programme: CPU-Z, MemSet/CPUTweaker, ClockGen/SetFSB, Bildbearbeitungsprogramm für Screenshots


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2010)

Hab grad nochmal was gekauft, damit es bei der nächsten Session nicht an Isoliermaterial mangelt.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Januar 2010)

bauste dan ein paar Knetfiguren, die auf Kondesnwasser aufpassen? 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2010)

Natürlich.
Auf so dumme Ideen wir das Board damit zu isolieren würde ich natürlich erst kommen, wenn die Knetfigurenfamilie komplett ist 
Greetz


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

Einer eine Idee warum das nicht funzt ....Punkte ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt schon dreimal abgeladen und weil es keine Punkte gab wieder delete gemacht (Bis jetzt half das immer )

Und nu ?


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung :/ Ich habe auch ein Ergebnis, das immer noch nicht funktioniert. Auch schon etliche male hochgeladen.

Poste es einfach mal im Bug Report Thread bei HWBot


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

^^ich habe jetzt schon zwei bei denen es nicht funzt 

5850...03,05  Rest habe ich gar nicht mehr probiert.
Ich versuche es später noch mal.

Ist halt blöd da es meine Global Points Ergebnisse sind


----------



## Hollywood (25. Januar 2010)

Hatte das doch mit meinem WPrime 1024 doch auch. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich dafür Punkte bekommen hab! 

Aber True, warum magst Du deinen Core nicht mal richtig kalt machen? Das arme Ding dauernd nur unter Luft oder Wasser...... der langweilt sich doch! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

^^jepp....kommt

Jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig darüber ob ich noch Geld in einen Pot stecke oder mir lieber gleich eine Kokü zulege.

Edit:03,05,06 und Aqua kann ich bei der 5850er nicht abladen 

nur der 01er ging


----------



## Hollywood (25. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^jepp....kommt
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig darüber ob ich noch Geld in einen Pot stecke oder mir lieber gleich eine Kokü zulege.



Halt! Stop!  Gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick dir einen Pot für deinen Core! Und wenn Du willst auch einen für deine Karte! 
Musst mir die Dinger nur wiedergeben! 
Benchen, benchen, benchen!  Mit der HW kannst Du doch richtig Punkte machen! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^jepp....kommt
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig darüber ob ich noch Geld in einen Pot stecke oder mir lieber gleich eine Kokü zulege.



Der Vorteil einer KoKü ist eben, dass du jederzeit kühlen kannst. Aber nur auf ca -50°C. Für eine richtige Session mit LN2 brauchst du aber einen Pot


----------



## Hollywood (25. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil einer KoKü ist eben, dass du jederzeit kühlen kannst. Aber nur auf ca -50°C. Für eine richtige Session mit LN2 brauchst du aber einen Pot




True hat doch so einen tollen Core! Da gehört ja wirklich was richtig kaltes drauf!  
Mach jetzt oder ich komm vorbei und nehm ihn dir weg! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

^^he he ...probier es mal 

Vllt sollten wir beide mal eine WE Session machen .....wohnen ja nicht weit auseinander.


----------



## Hollywood (25. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^he he ...probier es mal
> 
> Vllt sollten wir beide mal eine WE Session machen .....wohnen ja nicht weit auseinander.



Wenn Du das ernst meinst: Gute Idee! Hab mir ja grad nen Haufen Karten geholt und will die noch löten usw. D.h. das die nächste Session ja auch in greifbarer Nähe ist! Kannst Du LN2 bei dir irgendwo bekommen? Da sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal drüber reden!  Bei der Session, egal ob mit dir oder allein, werd ich eh nur auf HW Punkte gehen. Also alles für das Team!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

Klar ist das mein Ernst 

Ich mache mich mal auf der Suche nach einem Ln 2 Lieferanten.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Januar 2010)

Da gabs doch im inet Brössler oder so ähnlich oder du kannst auchmal bei Westfalengas nachfragen, die liefern auch bis zur Tür!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2010)

Broser  BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte Kann ich nur empfehlen! Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zu meinen Prob mit dem abladen ..

Nachdem ich jetzt zuerst mein bestes 03er Ergebniss mit der 5850er gelöscht habe ...und erst danach das neue eingegeben habe funzt es 

Normalerweise funzte das auch immer ohne dem vorherigen Löschen eines schlechteren Ergebniss.

Vllt ist das bei den Besterzielten Ergebniss im jeweiligen Benchmark anders


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht das bei Broser eigentlich aus wenn man kein eigenes Dewar hat? Verleihen die auch welche und holen die dann wieder ab?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (26. Januar 2010)

Ja der verleiht die. Frag einfach mal an


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Da warens nur noch sechs 

Der erste PCI Slot ist tot


----------



## der8auer (26. Januar 2010)

Ja wie?  Vom ASUS Board?


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

Mensch True was haste den da angestellt? Lass doch das gute Mobo heile!

Aber lass mal ich habe den 1. PCIe Slot bei meinem Asus auch kaputt bekommen und weis bis heute nicht warum

Und du bist dir sicher, dass da nichtsmehr zu retten ist!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2010)

Frage: Was kann man beim i7 unter DICE maximal an PLL-Spannung geben? Speziell für die CPU-Z-Vali könnte eine Erhöhung ja von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da warens nur noch sechs
> 
> Der erste PCI Slot ist tot




wie wärs mit garantie? oder hast du schon den kühler abgemacht?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Also ...sobald ich eine Karte in den ersten slot stecke bekomme ich kein Bild und rechts neben den slot geht eine Diode an.

Ich vermute das Prob kommt daher das ich die 5850er da drin hatte und wegen fehlender Grakahalterung hing sie leicht schräg drin .
Wenn ich jetzt eine andere Karte da reinstecke wackelt sie als ob der slot jetzt zu groß wäre.

Ab in die RMA 

14 Tage ohne Board.....mindestens 

Jetzt schau ich mich nach einen Benchtable um das mir das nicht npochmal passiert.


----------



## Masterwana (26. Januar 2010)

true, hast du nicht auch den Coolermaster table?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

^^Nein ...bis jetzt liegt das Board auf Armaflex


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2010)

Kann es dir nur empfehlen bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Cooler MAster Tabel!


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Aber das hat doch keine Grakahalterung .....und das ist mir jetzt schon wichtig


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber das hat doch keine Grakahalterung .....und das ist mir jetzt schon wichtig



Das stimmt, aber bisher hast doch auch keine und du kannst doch einfach was trunter legen das die Graka grad ist^^ Mach ich auch.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

^^Hast du oben den Post von mir gelesen warum mein Board hin ist .....die Grakahalterung ist der einzigste Grund warum ich mir jetzt ein Benchtable kaufen will


----------



## Masterwana (26. Januar 2010)

Darum hab ich ja gefragt. 

Als die ersten sich mokiert haben das es keine GraKa-Halterung hat, ist mir sofort ne lösung eingefallen:
Einfach in Baumarkt fahren sich nen Alu-Profil, vier Winkel, Schrauben und ne Dose schwarzen Lack holen holen und sich daraus inner halben bis dreiviertel Stunde selber ne GraKa-Halterung bauen. 

Wie gut das ich dafür nicht los fahren muss.


----------



## Hollywood (26. Januar 2010)

Schade um das Brett True!  
Mir ist noch nie ein Sockel flöten gegangen obwohl ich echt schon einige schwere Karten einfach so ins Board gesteckt hab. Das war wohl Pech...

BTW: Hast PN.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Schade um das Brett True!
> Mir ist noch nie ein Sockel flöten gegangen obwohl ich echt schon einige schwere Karten einfach so ins Board gesteckt hab. Das war wohl Pech...
> 
> BTW: Hast PN.
> ...



Sehe ich genau so! lege immer ein stück arma trunter oder sowas das geht gnaz gut damit.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

Naja ....vllt war ja auch der 168ste Grakawechsel schuld das der slot ausgelutscht ist


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ....vllt war ja auch der 168ste Grakawechsel schuld das der slot ausgelutscht ist


 
Das ist natürlich gut möglich

Benchtable habe ich nach meinem Boardausfall auch ins Auge gefasst! Baue mir aber selber einen, da mir die alle zu teuer sind und meist keinen Platz für 2x360ger Radi`s haben!

Damit sollten die Mobos dan nichtmehr abschmieren


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand von euch einen pin mod für einen Celeron D 351(Sockel 775)?

Würd ihn gern auf mein P5Q-E drauf packen, aber da sind die 133 FSB im Weg.

Brauch also einen mod für 200 FSB und vielelicht ein Voltage Mod, da er vielelicht nicht mit der Ghz booten kann.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Was haltet ihr von der Intel 80GB SSD zum Benchen?

80GB Intel X25-M G2 Postville 2, 5" SATA II Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

^^Außer zum PC Mark 05 hast du mit einer SSD keine Vorteile.
Und um da mehr Punkte abzuräumen brauchst du inzwischen schon ein Raid 0 mit SSD.

Ich habe mit drei Cores gerade mal 6 Punkte eingefahren


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Januar 2010)

Die Postvill sind gute und schnelle SSD`s!
Mein Kumpel hate eine 60GB Version und die werden wir villt am 2. benchen, aber leider nicht mit einem frischen os!

Villt hilft die das dann als Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2010)

Alles klar dan ist die SSD wieder vom Tisch^^


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Intel 80GB SSD zum Benchen?
> 
> 80GB Intel X25-M G2 Postville 2, 5" SATA II Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de



werd sie mir für mein Normal PC holen als System platte. In Retail


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

Hab mir grad eine gut übertaktbare X1900GT besorgt, die schon bei 3,8 GHz vom i7 den Silberpokal holt... also alles ungetweakt usw. Werde sie aber erst ernsthaft quälen, wenn die CPU unter DICE ist. Sonst hab ich dann ja nix zu tun... Außerdem kommen dann noch eine X1900XT sowie eine 8800 GT und eine GTX285 (beide von der8auer) dran.

Im Moment Vorabi... deshalb wenig Zeit^^


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Januar 2010)

hat Roman echt sein 8800Gt abgegeben?

der ist ja mutig die in deine Hände zu legen

Dann lass es mal krachen

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gerade meine neue 88Ultra zurück geschickt. Defeckt


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine neue 88Ultra zurück geschickt. Defeckt



Haste se bei ebay gekauft was?^^


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> hat Roman echt sein 8800Gt abgegeben?
> MFG


Hat er^^ (eine von seinen 8800ern eben)


Icke&Er schrieb:


> Dann lass es mal krachen


Klar mach ich, aber wie gesagt erst wenn der i7 kalt ist.



> der ist ja mutig die in deine Hände zu legen


Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Ü50 (28. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Haste se bei ebay gekauft was?^^



Ich kaufe nichts bei ebay, weil ich mich damit auskenne. Die war neu


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

Hehe man merkt rev3 echt... alle 88er sind hoch im Kurs


----------



## Ü50 (28. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe man merkt rev3 echt... alle 88er sind hoch im Kurs


Das Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte mir drei  verschiedene 88er bestellt, jedoch nur eine war noch Angekommen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2010)

hehe.....ich habe gerade eine defekte 88er da ....die überhitzt  

Aber selbst die ist für Punkte gut


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe.....ich habe gerade eine defekte 88er da ....die überhitzt


Das gleiche ist mir mit einer X1900XT passiert, die schmorte echt jahrelang viel zu heiß im PC vom Kumpel... Und lässt sich nicht um 5 MHz übertakten. (auch bei offenem Fenster und 10° Umgebungstemperatur nicht)

Kann man da noch irgendwie mit nem VMod was machen oder liegt die Karte so im Sterben, dass sie das dann auch nicht mehr juckt?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

^^Die karte stürzt im Standarttakt schon nach zwei minuten zocken ab 

Mi voll aufgedrehten Lüfter bleibt sie so gerade stabil ......benchmarks habe ich so durchgebracht.

Ich denke sobald ein Container dran kommt ist es wurscht .....mal schauen was dann geht.

aber egal,ich habe jetzt nicht nachgerechnet aber auch so war sie schon für 50 Punkte gut


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

So, hab grad mal meine 8800GT angetestet. Maximal gehen 733/1916/1010 (GPU/Shader/RAM) unter Luft mit dem Standardkühler und ohne Vmod. Muss mal sehen, ob ich den Vmod nochmal irgendwie hinbekomme *zu Roman rüberschiel*
Anstonsten eben BIOS-Mod 

Da ich  nur vorgetestet habe und die CPU nur mit 3,8 GHz lief, hab ich noch nix hochgeladen.

Greetz


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Januar 2010)

@theLamer

das mit dem mutig war so gemeint, dass du ihm nicht seine Punkte streitig machst!
Bist ja kein Nooby im benchen 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß von nix.

Also theoretisch geht der Lötpunkt zu einem Pin des Primarion Chips. Wenn du rausfindest welcher das ist kannst du es auch lötest.


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2010)

Ah okay dann kann ich es vergessen.... ich dachte der gehört zu dem Widerstand 
EDIT: Okay seh grad bei Xtremesystems dass es 2 Lötpunkte waren und der eine komplett weg ist. Nix mehr zu machen...
Na dann eben per BIOS  1,13V 

@Icke&Er: Hm naja ich hab leider nur nen i7 920 und keinen 975XE... GPU-Pot kommt noch. Aber ich denk mal nicht, dass ich vor ihm liegen werde mit meiner CPU und dem Lötpunkt auf der Karte


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2010)

So, hab grad schonmal Aquamark (alles unter Luft) gebencht: 16,1 HWboints. Die Karte braucht dringend noch a) einen besseren Kühler (DICE-Pot?) sowie b) Voltmod
HWBOT theLamer's 285816 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 728/995MHz

CPU-Takt ist nur 4,4 GHz, da ich damit den RAM am Limit (mit CL7) laufen lassen kann. 4,5 GHz mit CL8-RAM ist langsamer.

Also bevor die 300k mit der Karte nicht gepackt sind, wird sie so oft gebencht, bis es geht. 
Unter DICE sollte das aber machbar sein.

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Meine 88er hat leider ein Hitzeproblem und läßt sich deswegen nicht höher takten .....mal schauen wie sie auf Kälte reagiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2010)

Die CPU geht aber noch höher, oder? Oder liegt das am Stepping, dass sie nicht weiter geht?
EDIT: Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich meine tRFC-Latenz gar nicht verstellt habe...  Naja egal, richtig kommt sie ja auch erst unter Kälte dran.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Jepp...aber ich habe die Wakü eines anderen Rechners angezapft und da sind die Temps eher bescheiden .

Ist ja auch noch einer der ersten XE und da ist ohne Dice usw meistens bei 4,5-4,6 Schluss.

Aber bald gibt es ja Gulftown


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2010)

> Aber bald gibt es ja Gulftown


Du sagst es 

Wobei ich noch schwanke, ob ich einen Gulftown kaufen soll oder einen Clarkdale. Mit letzterem + gutem P55-Board könnte man auch schön was reißen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Einfach beide 

mein P55Board ist schon bestellt


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2010)

Hm ich werd mich wohl erstmal für eins entscheiden... weil ich ja auch noch einen GPU-Pot kaufen wollte, wenn Roman welche macht.

Ne lukrative Investition wären zudem noch jegliche 8800er-Karten. Wenn ich irgendwo wieder was Günstiges finde, schlage ich da auch zu.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

^^Hihi ...benche gerade eine 88er GTS 320mb ....eine 640mb Karte habe ich schon durch ...knapp 70 P


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle in den nächsten 6 Wochen Zeit zu benchen  (in 2h 18min wisst ihr mehr)


----------



## Alriin (30. Januar 2010)

Da schlaf ich schon... sag um was es geht!


----------



## Chicago (30. Januar 2010)

Zeit ja, Hardware leider noch nicht!


----------



## Ü50 (30. Januar 2010)

@Roman,
mach es nicht so spannend.
Sollte ich mir noch etwas neue HW zulegen.
Wenn ja welche.
Zeit zu benchen nehme ich mir


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2010)

Alle 8800 Karten geben gut punkte!


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Roman,
> mach es nicht so spannend.
> Sollte ich mir noch etwas neue HW zulegen.
> Wenn ja welche.
> Zeit zu benchen nehme ich mir



Ein neues i7 System mit _einer Grafikkarte_ und _gutem RAM_ wäre sicherlich hilfreich


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Sollte ich vllt jetzt noch nicht abladen ?


----------



## Hollywood (30. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ein neues i7 System mit _einer Grafikkarte_ und _gutem RAM_ wäre sicherlich hilfreich



Lol! Ich hab grad meine nächste Session angekündigt! 
Vielleicht kommt True auch vorbei! 

Also, um was gehts?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Los Roman erzähl .......meine Sys heizen schon durch meine Ungeduld auf


----------



## Hollywood (30. Januar 2010)

Also, ich schaff es nicht bis 24 Uhr zu warten..... bin hundemüde!
Wehe dir, ich lese morgen nichts vernünftiges! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

naja ...ich benche gerade eine 210er ....und das dauert


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2010)

Noch eine Minute


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/87690-pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb.html


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand ob demnächst bei hwbot der 3DMark Vantage Extreme benchmark Durchlauf auch mal dazu kommen wird. Da könnte man auch viele Punkte machen...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Januar 2010)

der extreme wird, denk ich, nie kommen. mit dem performance ist schon ein vantage benchmark in der rangliste. 

zudem, wenn man im xtreme preset gut ist, ist man auch automatisch in performance gut^^

hab grad ne evga 880 gts 512 ssc ersteigert^^ das wird punkte geben.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

So weit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

Bräuchte hier mal euren Rat!

MFG


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> der extreme wird, denk ich, nie kommen. mit dem performance ist schon ein vantage benchmark in der rangliste.
> 
> zudem, wenn man im xtreme preset gut ist, ist man auch automatisch in performance gut^^



das Problem mit dem Perfomance Test ist, dass die Auflösung so gering ist dass die Grafikkarten nicht voll ausgereizt sind.

Ich habe 4000 Punkte mehr in Performance wegen meiner dritten 5870, jedoch in Extreme sind es 7k mehr und die Grafikkarten werden über 90% den ganzen Benchmark durch belastet. Unter Performance sind es nur 70%.

Außerdem habe ich mit einem Freund verglichen der vier 5870 hat, und auf nem 4-way-SLI Classified gebenched hat. Seine CPU war eben so schnell wie meine, und trotzdem sind wir keine 1.000 Marks auseinander. Wenn man bedenkt dass er auch noch PCIe 2.0 x16 und ich nur x8 nutzen kann, ist der Unterschied doch recht schlecht. I'm Extreme Benchmark zieht er mir aber relativ davon...


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Extreme setzt aber einen Monitor mit 1920x1200 Pixeln voraus. Und das kann man eigentlich nicht voraussetzen.


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2010)

warum denn nicht? Wie viele benchen den Extreme Benchmark denn mit einer Grafikkarte für einen Leistungs-Vergleich?

für eine Grafikkarte reicht ja 3DMark06 alle mal...


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2010)

Weil die wenigsten einen solchen Monitor besitzen und z.B. Notebooks das ebenfalls nicht darstellen können.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Januar 2010)

Leute:

Welches PCB ist für ne 8800 GT das beste?

das orginale pcb hat 2 phasen für die gpu, aber es gibt eigene pcb's designs mit 3 phasen und zwei für ram.

lohnt es sich spezielle pcb's zu kaufen, aber dafür die möglichkeit einen fehlenden volt mod zu riskieren?

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

hey Leute,

hab da so ein dummes Prob mit Aquamark! der Test läuft komplet durch nur nach dem das "UFO" am ende abgeschossen wurde bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz und es kommt zum Crash!
Woran liegt das?

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2010)

^^Weil du eine ATI benchst und die dll nicht getauscht hast


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Weil du eine ATI benchst und die dll nicht getauscht hast


 
Da kannst recht haben!


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2010)

Hier die 

Aquamark Patch für ATI Radeon X1xxx Karten - Downloads bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> hab da so ein dummes Prob mit Aquamark! der Test läuft komplet durch nur nach dem das "UFO" am ende abgeschossen wurde bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz und es kommt zum Crash!
> Woran liegt das?
> ...



Ich habe überwiegend ATIS.
Im Aqua sehe ich *nur *UFOS, ich sollte mir mal eine NV zulegen.
Sollte ein Witz sein
Ist bei mir ist das auch so.
Danke True.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss mal sagen, dass mir die neue Oberfläche vom Bot nicht gefällt!
Um zu genaueren Details zu kommen muss ma ewig klicken und unübersichtlich finde ich es auch!

Was meint ihr?

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2010)

Ach ....so einiges gefällt mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Januar 2010)

das ist eh meine Lieblingstabelle  , aber das viele geklicke um mal etwas mehr als nur die Punkteanzahl zu sehen nervt schon etwas

@true - hast echt massig Punkte gesammelt in der letzten Zeit - Respekt


----------



## Ü50 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich benche gerade mal eine NVidia. Außer GPU und Memory Clock, kann man über mein Programm auch den Shader Clock anheben?
Bringt es etwas, wenn ich den Shader Clock auch anhebe? 
Der Shader Clock Regler ist mir in meinem Programm bisher bei meinen ATIs nie aufgefallen, oder gibt es den nur bei NVidia Karten?


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

Gibts nur bei Nvidia und auf jeden Fall so stark übertakten wie es nur geht... "Link clocks" kannst du beim Rivatuner ausschalten (also GPU/Shader/VRAM unabhängig voneinander takten) 
Besonders der 3DMark 2006 und Vantage sollte stark davon profitieren. Versuchs mal


----------



## Ü50 (1. Februar 2010)

@theLamer
danke dir. 
Werde den Schieber mal in Bewegung bringen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2010)

shader clock sind sehr wichtig, bringen bei den neueren karten sehr viel.

aufpassen musst du, beim oc. wenn du z.b. 700 Mhz GPU Clock hast, aber nur 1300 Mhz shader. wird das nicht übernommen! es muss immer mindestens 1:2 verhältnisse sein, damit es klappt, also z.b. 700/1400. darüber hinaus gibt es keine grenzen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2010)

Darf ich mich freuen ?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube schon ......haut rein das Jahr bittet noch 11 mal die Möglichkeit dazu


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

Ich war Member of the Month im Dezember 

aber gratz dir... das sind echt extrem viele Punkte, die du gesammelt hast


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2010)

hey True sehr gute Arbeit!

Mach weiter so

PS: aber pass auf im Februar versuche ich wieder mitzumischen

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (1. Februar 2010)

True super,
das hier werden wir noch nachholen


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch meine 88gt durch die Benches jagen, aber ich beschäftige mich grad mit MaxxMem und allen möglichen Tweaks dafür... schon spannend aber extrem zeitaufwändig alles zu probieren. Heute bestimmt ~3 Std. mit dem Bench-XP dafür verwendet. Aber es wird langsam was


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2010)

ich werd im februar zurückschlagen^^

hab schon ne 8800 gts 640 mb, 8800 gts 512 mb. gtx und 8800 gt folgen noch

mit glück bekomm ich auch einen e8600 in die finger^^

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

mit so vielen 88er lässt sich in der Tat was machen. 
Schade, dass du keinen i7 hast. Damit geht's am besten und unter Luft bekommt man schon sehr gut was an Punkten. Ein E8600 ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Alriin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch schon ein paar. Leider ist bei eBay derzeit ein Gedränge drum... weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2010)

mein ziel ist ja auch mehr 01 und 03. in den anderen fehlt einfach die cpu-power.

aber ich werd auf jedenfall  bei den karten mit dem volt modden anfangen, erstes opfer wahrscheinlich die 8800 gts 512 mb. brauch nur noch dünne kupferkable und die trimmer...


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

Tipp:
Wenn du Trimmer bestellst (z.B. bei Conrad), kauf gleich ein ganzes Sortiment (1K, 5K, 10K, 20K, 50K, 100K - jeweils mehrere). Nicht, dass du nochmal irgendwelche bestellen musst und nochmal Versandkosten für sowas Kleines zahlst.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2010)

@Eiswolf93

ich habe auch gut gesammlet

Guckst du mal hier

An CPU Power sollte es da auchnet Mangeln!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (1. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Darf ich mich freuen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar darfst Du dich freuen! Hast superviele Punkte gemacht! 
Nur nicht nachlassen Mate! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/87690-pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb.html

Hoffe ihr seid mit den Preisen jetzt eher zufrieden 


@ True: Sehr schön gemacht  Weiter so


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2010)

Joah der erste Platz geht hoffentlich an mich

MFG


----------



## Alriin (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr brav, Mario!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. Februar 2010)

Hab grad mal nach dem User geschaut, dessen Ergebnisse mir vor einiger Zeit merkwürdig vorkamen und ich ein paar gemeldet hatte.

HWBOT Ranking For 3Dmark 2001

Was meint ihr dazu? Einfach 2 mal der selbe Screen und dann halt ausgenutzt dass GPU-Z den unterschied nicht erkennt , -meine Vermutung.

Meint ihr es bringt was das mal zur Überprüfung anzumelden? 
Ich glaub wenn ich mal Zeit hab, geh ich mal seine Submissions durch.


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

> Hello,
> his Submissions always points two times, why that? I don´t understand it. It´s not only this Benchmark, it is on PiFast and 3DMark01 too.
> I hope you will look here.
> 
> ...



Hab es schon erledigt. Der Typ hat einfach die Bezeichnungen der CPU´s geändert und einfach ein paar Punkte mehr geholt, das darf doch net wahr sein.
Wie findet ihr mein Englisch?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. Februar 2010)

Is ganz in Ordnung 
Der hat einfach nen Pentium 725 nochmal als 725a durchgebencht
und dann noch die geschichte 9600/9700
Er hätte ja wenigstens 2 Runs mit unterschiedlichen Screens und Ergebnissen machen können, dann wärs nicht so auffällig


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn du es gut findest, dann ist das ja gut. Nur mein derzeitiger Lehrer macht sowas von Faxen, ich könnte da echt voll ausrasten  

Wegen dem hab ich in Englisch nur 4Punkte, also als Note eine 4-, wobei ich noch zu den Guten von den Schlechten gehöre. Der bewertet das sowas von Streng, da könnte wirklich jeder kotzen 

Naja gehört hier net hin, wollte nur mal das so loswerden


----------



## Hollywood (5. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? 

HWBOT Hicookie's 5sec 944ms SuperPi run with Core i5 670 @ 7098MHz

Der Wahnsinn! Absolut genial!


----------



## theLamer (5. Februar 2010)

sub6 
Und beim RAM sollte sogar noch was gehen... sehr nice


----------



## anselm (5. Februar 2010)

Der hats drauf. 
           ...oder Glück.


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2010)

Naja beim RAM geht leider nicht viel mehr. Das ist aktuell der Knackpunkt beim Clarkdale...

Die Spannung ist aber echt übel  Dass sich der Chip da nicht verabschiedet


----------



## speddy411 (5. Februar 2010)

Jap ist echt der Hammer....Aber guckt euch mal die Spannung an, da wird euch schlecht. 


//EDIT//

Man seid ihr alle schnell...


----------



## Hollywood (5. Februar 2010)

Yep, 2.1V auf dem Core ist schon echt 'ne Hausnummer!
Zu genial der WR! Und ich hab mich tierisch über meine 7.5 gefreut! Haha!


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar nach einem Durchlauf von 3dMark06 der beim 3. grafik Test abgebrochen ist kann ich die Frequenz für die Graka (275 Gtx), weder unter rivatuner noch MSI Afterburner verändern. Shader Takt fehlt ganz und gpu- memory Takt springen beim übernehmen immer auf die Standart MHz zurück. Habe Neustart gemacht, hat nichts geholfen, Grafikkarte aus- und wieder eingebaut, keine Wirkung. Was mach ich falsch, oder überseh ich?


Oder hab ich einfach nur die Graka geschrottet?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

Schmeiß mal den Treiber runter und mach den frisch drauf als erstes ...wenn dann hats den gerissen 

Welcher Treiber war es den ?.......hauptsache nicht der 196.21 weil der macht nur probs (gerade in Bezug auf Graka OC Tools)


----------



## Predtemp (5. Februar 2010)

War der 190... jo werd morgen die Sache nochmals angehen. Danke mal

Wie knackt man eigentlich die 20000 Marke beim 3dmark06 (9800GTX+ und core 2 duo Q9550)?
Geht das nur mit nem Vmod für die 9800?
Kratze im mom so an der 18000 Marke


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Februar 2010)

Also 20 000 mit einer 9800GTX+ wird schon echt kein Spaziergang!
Da sind Vmod und ein schneller i7 schon sehr ratsam!

Guckst du mal hier!

PS: einen Core2Duo Q9550 gibt es nicht! Das ist ein Quad 

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2010)

Langsam geht's voran  (dem Next darf ich auch Wakü im Menü wählen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Februar 2010)

Hey super!

Wakü ist nie verkehrt! also lass es weiter krachen

MFG


----------



## anselm (6. Februar 2010)

Die sieht echt gut aus. 

Wenn ich da an meine Wasserkühlung denk ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na ja war ja auch nur zum Benchen und nicht für längere Zwecke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2010)

@ anselm: Hat Style.. 
Ne, aber genial gelöst.


----------



## Hollywood (6. Februar 2010)

So, #3 im Team ist erstmal meiner! 
Im März geht's wieder mit richtigem benchen los! Nicht wahr True?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2010)

Hab's grad gesehen, schöne Scores 
geht bei der 8800 GT nicht noch was?


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2010)

Schöne Ergebnisse hast da abgeliefert 

Ich will im März auch wieder benchen. Hoffe, dass es den 980X bis dahin gibt :]


----------



## Hollywood (6. Februar 2010)

Die 88er GT ist 'ne echte Zicke!
Wenn man die nur schief ansieht, produziert die nur noch Müll!
Da muss ein Mod und ein Pot drauf! 
So wie die jetzt ist, kann man die nicht takten. Da geht nichts!
Im März will ich dann auch wieder global etwas anstellen. 
Bin grad mit True am planen, wie und wann wir das genau bewerkstelligen.
 Momentan sieht aber alles ganz gut aus, sollte klappen! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Februar 2010)

nadann macht mal Attacke, da die Top 10 nach uns rufen! 

@Roman

hast intersse an einem Gulfi?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Jap aber ich nehme nur den finalen 980X


----------



## bau7s (7. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap aber ich nehme nur den finalen 980X



Gute Entscheidung 
Bei den ES weiß man momentan echt nicht ob die gut laufen...

Manche ~3GHzler laufen schlechter als die mit 2,4... naja ^^

Aber 1000eier für ne CPU =/


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sagen da sich der8auer auch nen i7 975 XE geholt hat wird er da nicht halt machen!

Alles fürs Team versteht sich

MFG


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

@Hollywood

Gratuliere zu Platz 3.  
Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass ich das nicht hinnehmen kann?!? *g*


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Februar 2010)

Hab hier zwei ältere CPU´s im Fred http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...torsport-3-p4-cpu-939-cpu-defekte-3850-a.html! eigentlich verkaufe ich sie, aber wer ausm Team Interesse hat,  dem würde ich sie schenken!!
das einzige was ich möchte ist das ihr den Versand bezahlt und mir gute Ergebnisse liefert!
hab ggf. nochn paar Sdr-Ram Riegel
gruß johnnyGT


----------



## Hollywood (7. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Hollywood
> 
> Gratuliere zu Platz 3.
> Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass ich das nicht hinnehmen kann?!? *g*



Danke dir!  Ist mir bewusst, dass das nicht für längere Zeit so ist! 
Aber wenigstens war ich dann mal dritter! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> Hab hier zwei ältere CPU´s im Fred http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...torsport-3-p4-cpu-939-cpu-defekte-3850-a.html! eigentlich verkaufe ich sie, aber wer ausm Team Interesse hat,  dem würde ich sie schenken!!
> das einzige was ich möchte ist das ihr den Versand bezahlt und mir gute Ergebnisse liefert!
> hab ggf. nochn paar Sdr-Ram Riegel
> gruß johnnyGT



Melde mein Interesse für den Sockel 939 CPU an.


----------



## Hollywood (7. Februar 2010)

Hab ich da was verpasst?

HWBOT Core 2 E8700 (3.5Ghz) processor

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2010)

Der geistert ja schon lange durch die Gazetten,aber jetzt scheint's ernst zu werden.
E8700 - Google-Suche


----------



## Semih91 (7. Februar 2010)

Nein, im AF gibt es auch schon ein Thema darüber 
Also den E8700 gibt es wirklich ^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2010)

Morgen wirds was geben ...............Ein Monster ist im Anflug 

@Hollywood

Gratuliere zu Platz 3........freu dich solange du den hast ...........


So jetzt habe ich ein prob ....E 8700 oder i5 670


----------



## Hollywood (7. Februar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Der geistert ja schon lange durch die Gazetten,aber jetzt scheint's ernst zu werden.
> E8700 - Google-Suche



Das stimmt schon, habe aber wohl irgendwie verpasst, dass der nun doch auf den Markt kommt. 
Die Meldungen, laut google, sind ja doch schon etwas älter. 




True Monkey schrieb:


> @Hollywood
> 
> Gratuliere zu Platz 3........freu dich solange du den hast ...........
> 
> ...



Danke True!

Ich würde wohl den 670 nehmen. Die Leistung pro Takt ist sicher besser.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob und wieviele vom E8700 letztendlich auf dem Markt erscheinen, da Intel hier doch sehr stark selektieren muss.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2010)

Ist sicherlich ein schönes Spielzeug.
Der Nutzen in Bezug auf den Bot ist aber eher zweifelhaft,
da der nie und nimmer in Stückzahlen auf den Markt kommen wird.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich immer noch was das bessere Set für Aqua, 01 und 03 ist....E8600 auf RE oder i5 670 auf (hmm ....?)


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

01 = E8600
03 = E8600/670
AM3 = Sehr schneller E8600 oder i7-9xx


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2010)

^^

Danke ....das war jetzt eine Antwort wie ich sie mir nicht gewünscht hätte 


Meine Frau killt mich wenn ich nur erwähne das ich noch ein zusätzliches Sys brauche .......dann vllt doch einen E8700 weil ich da das Board schon für habe und er ja vllt besser wie ein E8600 geht.
Der ja bei allen drei Benches gut mitmischt.


----------



## Alriin (7. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das ultimative Benchsystem(e) besteht aus X58 und X48 (_in meinem Fall auch AM3 für Single-CPU wPrime und PCMark05_). Wer nen guten E8600 hat, braucht aber kaum auf den E8700 zu warten... was anderes ist natürlich, wenn der 8600er ne Niete ist. Auf jeden Fall ist der E8600 oder 8700 auch ein sehr guter PiFast-Global Points-Punktemacher.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2010)

Hmmm........ich glaube ich spare mir doch den versuch mit 1156 und schau lieber mal nach einen E8700.....vllt gibts ja ein Glücksgriff


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

Ja... Der 670 bzw. die Clarkdales allgemein sind sehr zickig. Die richtige Konfiguration, vorallem in Bezug auf dem RAM, zu finden ist sehr schwer. Werde mir nächsten Monat mal LN2 für meinen 670 bestellen. Wenns da besser läuft als unter WaKü werde ich das System behalten. Ansonsten evtl. back to E8600/RE


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

> Hmmm........ich glaube ich spare mir doch den versuch mit 1156 und schau lieber mal nach einen E8700.....vllt gibts ja ein Glücksgriff


Jap ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch einen zulegen... RE + 8700 sollte nicht allzu teuer sein  (jedenfalls nicht so teuer wie ein Classified, dass ich eig. für meinen i7 kaufen wollte... aber ich denke ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Board)


----------



## speddy411 (7. Februar 2010)

Man ich wünschte ich müsste mir Gedanken darüber machen ob ich mir nun ein Gulftown oder ein iX kaufen müsste 

Spaß beiseite, kann mir jemand sagen was sinnvoller für den 03er wäre, ein Dual Core oder eher gleich ein Quad Core ?


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Dualcore... also der E8700 ist wie geschaffen dafür 
Mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützt der 03er nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Februar 2010)

Macht weiter so,
ich weiß bald welches neue Sys ich mir holen werde.


----------



## speddy411 (7. Februar 2010)

Ok danke...

Nur werde ich mir sicher kein 8700 kaufen, da mir lang nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung steht...

Habe gerade wieder alles aufgebraucht um mir einen "kleinen" Kühler namens Orochi und DDR2 Ram zu kaufen


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2010)

Man das sind ja gute Nachrichten!

Ich Schlafmütze habe gerade erst mitbekommen, dass die AMD X6 sogar für AM2+ Mobos kompatiebel sein sollen!

Dann habe ich ein neues Objekt der Begierde

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Februar 2010)

Also soweit ich weiß, wird der 87er jetzt nicht als retail im großen Stil zu haben sein. Viele von diesen CPUs wird es vermutlich nicht geben...
Außerdem glaube ich, dass die doch ziemlich bescheiden gehen werden, weil diese CPUs werden wohl bei der Batch iwo im Bereich von Q826 liegen, und das heißt Dreck...

Außerdem wer braucht einen 87er? Wenn man ein gescheites Board hat, dann wird man sowieso den 10er Multi nehmen um durch den höheren FSB ein bissel mehr Performance zu erreichen. Der 10,5er Multi ist meiner Meinung nach komplett für die Tonne, weil er wird im High-End-Bereich nicht so wirklich nutzbar sein, die CPU wird nicht auf einmal 400Mhz mehr machen, also ein guter 86er...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Hab grad mal die Spannungsabnahme bei der 8800 GT angelötet... damit es beim DICE-Benching leichter zu messen wird. VGPU geht wegen dem einen futschen Lötpunkt (Vorbesitzer) nicht mehr bzw. mach ich 1,21V per BIOS, ein 100K-Poti für Vmem kommt noch dran. (Davor kauf ich mir aber erstmal einen neuen, feineren Lötkolben ). Hoffe mal, dass der RAM etwas mit Spannung skaliert (bislang geht nur 1010 MHz)

Gemessen: VGPU: 1,09V; Vmem 1,99V


----------



## speddy411 (7. Februar 2010)

Hättest du zur Spannungsmessung nicht einfach das Voltmeter in Reihe legen können ? Wäre doch leichter...


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Außerdem wer braucht einen 87er? Wenn man ein gescheites Board hat, dann wird man sowieso den 10er Multi nehmen um durch den höheren FSB ein bissel mehr Performance zu erreichen. Der 10,5er Multi ist meiner Meinung nach komplett für die Tonne, weil er wird im High-End-Bereich nicht so wirklich nutzbar sein, die CPU wird nicht auf einmal 400Mhz mehr machen, also ein guter 86er...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Das denke ich auch  Am Max-Takt wird sich kaum etwas ändern...


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

> Hättest du zur Spannungsmessung nicht einfach das Voltmeter in Reihe legen können ? Wäre doch leichter.


Ich kann es auch einfach ranhalten... zum einmaligen Messen. Aber beim Benchen rutsche ich vielleicht mal ab und das kommt gar nicht gut . Wenn ich Vmem mit dem Poti verändere, will ich schon in Echtzeit sehen, wie hoch es ist... und bei der Gelegenheit hab ich es für VGPU gleich mitgemacht.

Nötig wären auch nur 2 Kabel, weil 2 zum Ground (PCIe-6-Pin gehen). Wollte aber mal wieder bissl Löten xD (lange nicht mehr gemacht). Und so kann ich die Fühler vom Voltmeter nebeneinander reinstecken und gut ist.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hab grad mal die Spannungsabnahme bei der 8800 GT angelötet... damit es beim DICE-Benching leichter zu messen wird. VGPU geht wegen dem einen futschen Lötpunkt (Vorbesitzer) nicht mehr bzw. mach ich 1,21V per BIOS, ein 100K-Poti für Vmem kommt noch dran. (Davor kauf ich mir aber erstmal einen neuen, feineren Lötkolben ). Hoffe mal, dass der RAM etwas mit Spannung skaliert (bislang geht nur 1010 MHz)
> 
> Gemessen: VGPU: 1,09V; Vmem 1,99V



Wenn auf der Karte Quimonda VRAM verbaut ist wird der nicht mit mehr Spannung skalieren, da schon die 2.0V default zu viel sind. Da hilft dann nur noch die reverse Mod sodass du irgendwo zwischen 1.8V und 2.0v das Optimum findest.

Ansonsten würde ich die VGPU Mod lieber nochmal neu löten, denn per BIOS kommst du nicht sehr weit.


Gruß


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Ja würde ich auch gerne bloß ist der entsprechende Lötpunkt vollständig weg... Denn der Vorgänger hatte den Mod schon und war aber beim Abmachen wohl etwas unvorsichtig. Da is nix mehr zu machen. 

Naja aber unter Kälte geht ja das eine oder andere Mhz mehr


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Bild sieht doch alles ganz ordentlich aus, außerdem gibt es 3 oder 4 mögliche Lötpunkte bei der 8800GT/GTS


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2010)

Also falls du die Beinchen am Primarion meinst: Da mach ich nix -,-
Bei xtremesystems hab ich nur die Anleitung mit dem einen Punkt gesehen. Wenn du mir sagst, wo ich löten kann wäre ich natürlich sehr glücklich, denn 1,21V per BIOS sind ja eigentlich nix. Gerade für extremes OC.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir gleich ein Bild machen, direkt am IC meine ich natürlich nicht 


Edit: Hier, die roten Punkte funktionieren alle als Lötpunkt für die Vgpu.

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (8. Februar 2010)

Okay thx. Hab jetzt schonmal die Punkte gelötet. die Kabel sind richtig angelötet, hab ich mit dem Multimeter geprüft 
Werd das noch mit Heißkleber fixieren  und dann die Potis ranmachen. Sollten demnächst kommen 

Karte funzt immerhin noch, hab sie grad getestet. Freu mich aufs Benchen ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2010)

Mach nur keinen Heißkleber direkt auf die Lötstelle vom Mod bzw. auf die Widerstände drum herum, das kann zu Problemen führen.
Ich habe bei mir das Kabel z.B. kurz dahinter direkt auf dem Primarion fixiert.


----------



## theLamer (8. Februar 2010)

Was meinst du für Probleme mit dem Heißkleber? Kanns ja sonst auch erstmal so machen wie du.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2010)

Als ich bei mir den Heißkleber direkt drauf hatte stieg die Spannung ohne Zutun im Sekundentakt an, da lagen denn schnell 1.5V an und der Blue Screen folgte 
Ich weiß zwar nicht an welchem Bauteil es direkt lag, hab dann aber lieber doch die Fixierung verlegt


----------



## theLamer (8. Februar 2010)

OKay... hatte damit noch nie Probleme, wenn ich es direkt auf der Lötstelle gemacht habe. Aber kurz vorher fixieren ist ja auch kein Problem 

EDIT 09.02: Hab mal ein Bisschen fixiert. Die Spindeltrimmer sollen endlich mal kommen   .So ein Bisschen mehr sollte unter LUft mit Vmod ja auch schon gehen

Karte ist im Moment eingebaut ^^ - nur noch die Potis anlöten und los geht's!


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Habe heute meine 4. 8800GT bekommen. Diese läuft schon mal mit 1040MHz RAM ohne Mod... Alle davor haben nicht mal die 1000 angekrazt. Mache mich auch bald ans Löten.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute

da ich ja feststellen musste, dass ich mit meinem AMD Sys beim bot nichtsmehr reißen kann und es mir darum zu gefährlich ist meine 24/7 Hardware so zu belasten habe ich mir was überlegt!

Ich wollte, nur so zum Spaß, mir ein 775ger Benschsys aufbauen um damit ein paar CPU`s oder alte Grakas zu benchen!
Da ich in 40 Points eh die 300 habe und mir für Globale das Geld fehlt!

Was meint ihr dazu?

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Also für sockel 775 kriegst du auf jedenfall viele und günstige Prozessoren...
Ich benche ja auch noch auf 775... Und ne menge Punkte kannst du auch holen.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> da ich ja feststellen musste, dass ich mit meinem AMD Sys beim bot nichtsmehr reißen kann und es mir darum zu gefährlich ist meine 24/7 Hardware so zu belasten habe ich mir was überlegt!
> 
> ...



Heya!

Warum denn nicht? Punkte sind Punkte! Auch wenn Du selbst nicht besonders davon provitierst! 
Hab ja nun "leider" auch das 300er Limit erreicht. Werde aber trotzdem das alte Zeug benchen um Punkte zu machen. 
Ernsthaft, ich freu mich über jeden Punkt den wir machen.
Global kann ich selbst ja auch nicht so sehr viel machen, dann also alles für das Team! 
Ich find die Idee gut! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

Das dachte ich mir ja auch und somit ist auch meine altagsHW außen vor!

Dachte da so an ein schönes TPower 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

An dem Punkt war ich auch mal  Ich hatte mir ein XFX 790i SLI Ultra SLI + E8600 und gutem RAM gekauft. 
Sockel 775 ist sehr leicht zu übertakten und bringt gute Punkte.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir ja auch und somit ist auch meine altagshw außen vor!
> 
> Dachte da so an ein schönes TPower
> 
> MFG



Schau einfach mal im Bot, mit welchen CPU's man am besten Punkten kann.
Danach würde ich dann das Brett aussuchen. Hab keinen Plan von Biostar Boards. 
Wenn da also alles drauf läuft, was viele Punkte bringt, dann her damit! 

Hollywood


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Also das Rampage Extreme finde ich für Extrem OC nicht soo toll weil es 
1. sehr empfindlich ist (meine meinung(
2. weil sehr viele Bauteile um den Sockel sind und sich es deswegen nicht so toll issolieren lässt.
3. weil größere Pots nicht passen.

meine empfehlung:
TPower i45 (kaufe ich mir auch bald weil mein Rampage schrott ist )

Bei RAM würde ich auf Cellshock setzen.


----------



## speddy411 (9. Februar 2010)

@Icke&Er: An welche Karten dachtest du denn bzw. wie alt ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

Also das Rampage ist mir eh viel zu teuer!
habe auch mit dem TPower geliebeugelt, da das P/L sehr gut ist und auch eine FSB-Sau ist 

@speddy411

Keine Ahnung! habe ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht! Habe fast alle meine Punkte durch Grakas zusammen bekommen und wollte jetzt mal die CPU`s in Angriff nehmen!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Also das Rampage Extreme finde ich für Extrem OC nicht soo toll weil es
> 1. sehr empfindlich ist (meine meinung(
> 2. weil sehr viele Bauteile um den Sockel sind und sich es deswegen nicht so toll issolieren lässt.
> 3. weil größere Pots nicht passen.
> ...



*widersprech*

Auf das Rampage passt jeder Pot! Mein "Ihn" passt ohne Probleme! 
Und was die Iso angeht, keine Thema.
Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann, ist der Pot mal echt groß....

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Sehr große Pots passen bedingt durch die MB kühler nicht!!!!
Das ist tatsache.
Aber "normal" große Pots passen ohne probleme.
Aber Icke&Er will ja sowieso nicht sowiel Geld ausgeben.
Und soweit ich weiss ist deins auch defekt.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2010)

@Gamer 95

Was ist den so schwierig daran ein Extreme vernünftig zu isolieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> EDIT 09.02: Hab mal ein Bisschen fixiert. Die Spindeltrimmer sollen endlich mal kommen   .So ein Bisschen mehr sollte unter LUft mit Vmod ja auch schon gehen
> 
> Karte ist im Moment eingebaut ^^ - nur noch die Potis anlöten und los geht's!



Ich würde dir unbedingt den reverse Speichermod empfehlen, sofern der GDDR3 von Quimonda ist.




der8auer schrieb:


> Habe heute meine 4. 8800GT bekommen. Diese läuft schon mal mit 1040MHz RAM ohne Mod... Alle davor haben nicht mal die 1000 angekrazt. Mache mich auch bald ans Löten.



Hast du mal geschaut welcher VRAM verbaut war? Die meisten im Referenzdesign schaffen eigentlich ~1040-1060MHz


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Sehr große Pots passen bedingt durch die MB kühler nicht!!!!
> Das ist tatsache.
> Aber "normal" große Pots passen ohne probleme.
> Aber Icke&Er will ja sowieso nicht sowiel Geld ausgeben.
> Und soweit ich weiss ist deins auch defekt.



Das ist zwar jetzt OT....
Mein Pot hat inklusive Iso über 12 cm Durchmesser, und das ist dann doch schon sehr groß! 
Zudem hab ich nie erwähnt, dass ich ihm meinen Müll abtreten will! 

So, jetzt aber BTT!

EDIT:



True Monkey schrieb:


> @Gamer 95
> 
> Was ist den so schwierig daran ein Extreme vernünftig zu isolieren
> 
> ...



Sieht das sexy aus!!!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2010)

Die Isolation und einen Pot draufwürgen würde ich schon hinbekommen, dass ist nicht mein Prob!
auch durch die Einstellungen würde ich mich durchakern, aber es hat zwei Entscheidende Nachteile:

1. Der Preis

2. Ich habe schon 1150ger DDR2 ram und brauche so keinen mehr zu kaufen 

aber ansonsten wäre das Mobo für den 775ger Ideal!


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Gamer 95
> 
> Was ist den so schwierig daran ein Extreme vernünftig zu isolieren
> 
> ...



Für faule Leute ist das schwierig xxD

Aber mit dem Biostar bisst du auf jedenfall gut beraten.

Nur mal so zur info:
Auf dem Video von der EOS hat Roman oder Oliver gesagt:
Mein großer Pot passt garnicht auf mein Rampage Extreme.
Da sind die Kühler im weg!!!

Edit:


Hollywood schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich nie erwähnt, dass ich ihm meinen Müll abtreten will!



Das Sage ich doch garnicht.
Aber ich habe auch gesagt das das RE ziehmlich empfindlich ist.
Und das ist mal wieder ein Beweis.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Für faule Leute ist das schwierig xxD
> 
> Aber mit dem Biostar bisst du auf jedenfall gut beraten.
> 
> ...



Als erstes waren die nur zu faul um das Ding zu montieren und die Iso vernünftig hinzubiegen! 

Zum zweiten kann ich nur sagen: Nach der Session abbauen und auftauen!
Nicht über Nacht stehen lassen! Dann "rostet" es halt! War also mein Fehler! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur info:
> Auf dem Video von der EOS hat Roman oder Oliver gesagt:
> Mein großer Pot passt garnicht auf mein Rampage Extreme.
> Da sind die Kühler im weg!!!



Jep das war ich. Es kommt aber immer auf den unteren Teil des Pots an. Viele laufen stark kegelig zu und passen somit auch auf "enge" Boards. Meiner ist unten fast eben und daher relativ inkompatibel. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/der8auer-albums-pot-bilder-841-picture18415-cz-80-spe.html

Kommt eben auf den Pot an. Generell macht das RE aber wenig Probleme.


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. Februar 2010)

Siehste immer schön PCGH lesen und Videos gucken


----------



## theLamer (9. Februar 2010)

> Ich würde dir unbedingt den reverse Speichermod empfehlen, sofern der GDDR3 von Quimonda ist.


Jap genau das hatte ich auch vor (Vmem auf 1,8V fixen)

Gruß


----------



## speddy411 (9. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei Rivatuner ne Möglichkeit gibt die Taktschraube noch weiter nach oben zu schieben ? Hätte nie gedacht das ich mal mit ner Karte an so ein Punkt komme


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2010)

Jepp....
Oben auf Power User
dann unter Riva Tuner /Overclocking /Global ....maxclocklimit auf 100 setzten


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Power User -> Riva Tuner / Overclocking / Global -> MaxClockLimit 100

edit: Argh True war schneller.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Siehste immer schön PCGH lesen und Videos gucken



Na warte!  Da kann ich gegen! 

Jetzt ist aber genug! Die Nacht ist kurz...... zu kurz! Muss um 2:45 aufstehen!
Gute Nacht Jungs!

Hollywood


----------



## speddy411 (9. Februar 2010)

@der8auer und TrueMonkey: THX !


----------



## Semih91 (9. Februar 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Ich würde dir das DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus empfehlen, ist wirklich eine Granate


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Jap genau das hatte ich auch vor (Vmem auf 1,8V fixen)
> 
> Gruß



Ich frage nur weil du an dem Widerstand oberhalb vom IC gelötet hast, oder steht der in Verbindung mit Pin13?


_________

Was das S775 Board angeht würde ich eher eines mit DD3 RAM empfehlen, das bringt in den meisten Fällen nochmal einen nette Verbesserung in den Benchmarks. Falls das RE nicht gefällt ist z.B. ein Asus Board aus der P5E3 Reihe eine schnelle Alternative.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2010)

Isch hätt da mal en Frach.
Reichen 2x256 MB aus um auf einer S.939 bzw einer S.462 Plattform alle 2D benches ordentlich und ohne Verluste durchzuziehen?


----------



## o!m (10. Februar 2010)

@theLamer: Wegen der VMem für Qimonda RAM: Es gibt einen "Sweet-Spot", also einen Spannungswert, wo der Speicher am besten läuft; dieser variiert von Karte zu Karte leicht. Bei meiner 88GT waren das 1,86V. Es könnte sich lohnen diesen zu finden, gerade wenn der Speicher nicht sehr gut zu übertakten ist. So konnte ich wenigstens ~1080MHz anstatt ~1050MHz fahren (Lukü). Ist nicht die Welt, aber wenn man schon an die Grenzen geht...


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Februar 2010)

@Semih91

Ja es stiimt schon das das DK P45 T2RS Plus eine gute Wahl wäre nur soll das Bios nicht so die Bombe sein!
Es soll sehr zickig und schwer einzustellen sein, sprich eine falsche Einstellung und schon geht nichts mehr! Man brauch also Stunden um alles passend einzustellen und das hält mich von DFI Brettern immer etwas ab!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (10. Februar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Isch hätt da mal en Frach.
> Reichen 2x256 MB aus um auf einer S.939 bzw einer S.462 Plattform alle 2D benches ordentlich und ohne Verluste durchzuziehen?



Was hastn für einen Ram?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein Pärchen Kingston HyperX im Auge.


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2010)

o!m schrieb:
			
		

> @theLamer: Wegen der VMem für Qimonda RAM: Es gibt einen "Sweet-Spot", also einen Spannungswert, wo der Speicher am besten läuft; dieser variiert von Karte zu Karte leicht. Bei meiner 88GT waren das 1,86V. Es könnte sich lohnen diesen zu finden, gerade wenn der Speicher nicht sehr gut zu übertakten ist. So konnte ich wenigstens ~1080MHz anstatt ~1050MHz fahren (Lukü). Ist nicht die Welt, aber wenn man schon an die Grenzen geht...


Jau, werde mal schauen, wo der bei mir liegt. KLar will ich das Maximum...

@mAlkAv: Hm Vmem-Mod soll laut dem Bild auch gehen.. und wenn ich einen größeren VR einbaue, dann kann ich damit doch senken?

EDIT: Hm okay, habs grad bei techpowerup nochmal gecheckt, für den reverse mod scheint man doch pin 13 löten zu müssen... änder ich dann halt nochmal


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Februar 2010)

Genau, einfach den Poti zwischen Pin 4 und 13, dann sinkt die Spannung mit dem Widerstand.
Bei mir lag das Optimum beispielsweise bei 1.92V.


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2010)

So, habs jetzt umgelötet. Potis sind immer noch nicht da... Wenn ich die angelötet habe, werd ich mal berichten, was unter Luft damit mehr geht + evtl. ein oder 2 Fotos. Hoffentlich über 300k im Aquamark unter Luft mit dem i7 @ 4,4-4,5 GHz... die 3DMarks mute ich ihr erst unter DICE zu, hat ja immernoch den Stockkühler drauf.


----------



## Hollywood (10. Februar 2010)

Hey True! 

Was zum Geier ist das denn?

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/958480_true_monkey_3dmark_2006_radeon_hd_5870_25442_marks

Soviel VCore für 4GHz? Spar die das Ding auf, bis zur Session! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2010)

Na erstens ist das noch das alte Stepping und er scheint ja schon ein Bisschen was mitgemacht zu haben... da muss die VCore nunmal etwas höher 
PS: Selbe Spannung, D0 und natürlich nur validate-stable unter Luft... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=962075


----------



## Hollywood (10. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Na erstens ist das noch das alte Stepping und er scheint ja schon ein Bisschen was mitgemacht zu haben... da muss die VCore nunmal etwas höher



Kann schon sein... oder der war mal wieder zu faul im Bios die Spannung zu ändern! 
Naja, so ein 900€ Toaster hat ja auch was! 

Hollywood


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2010)

Ist für einen C0/C1 doch ganz normal?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2010)

^^Jepp .......ich bin manchmal ein wenig faul


----------



## Hollywood (10. Februar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ist für einen C0/C1 doch ganz normal?



Echt jetzt? Brauchen die so viel Saft? Was muss man dem den unter LN2 geben, damit der die 5.2 schafft?

Edit:



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp .......ich bin manchmal ein wenig faul



Er nun wieder....


Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2010)

Gute Frage  Die meisten i7-965 über 5000MHz (benchstable) laufen sind echte Glücksgriffe...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2010)

Der macht die 4Ghz auch mit 1,31v oder noch weniger ......vllt sollte ich mal testen was der dafür braucht 

Nur ab 4,1 Ghz will er viel für HT .......


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

Hi, na ja vllt liegt es auch am Mainboard, geht der QPI Link noch eine Stufe runter? So das du mehr BCLK fahren kannst, NB ist ja unter aller Sau  Ram ist schon sehr gut, aber der Teiler ist mist, 2 zu 10 oder 2 zu 8  wäre besser für mehr BCLK und NB MHz.

NB sollte schon über 4000 MHz liegen 
Ram lieber auf CL 8.0 dafür über 1000 MHz ... vllt Cl: 8.0 9 8 18 70 T1  MaxMem sollte da um die 1750 liegen (ich kann leider nur noch im Dual testen) 
BCLK über 200, damit 3D richtig ab geht  

Vllt im Bios gar nicht soviel an der Volttage verstellen, nur Vcore / Vtt und Ram. aber nicht zu viel 


lg Matti


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Kann mir von euch jmd. den unterschied zwischen der XEON und I7 Reihe erläutern?

Oder vielmehr, 
kann man einen XEON genauso nutzen wie einen I7?

Überleg mir grad welche Bauteile mein neues sys haben wird!
Anregungen sind erwünscht


----------



## bau7s (11. Februar 2010)

Predtemp schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch jmd. den unterschied zwischen der XEON und I7 Reihe erläutern?
> 
> Oder vielmehr,
> kann man einen XEON genauso nutzen wie einen I7?
> ...



Ums ganz einfach zu machen:

Xeon ist die Serverversion des i7...
Sollte meist (da glaub Standart D0-Stepping, aber nicht unbedingt der Hauptgrund) besser laufen...

Mit Biosupdate sollte ein Xeon auch auf allen X58 Boards laufen, meist auch so schon ...


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Ja ok, soweit habe ich dass auch schon raus gefunden, aber beim direkten Vergleich, ist mir aufgefallen dass der xeon reihe bestimmte Befehlssätze fehlen und wollte jetzt wissen wo sich dass bemerkbar macht. 

Und gibt es Xeon´s mit offenem Multi? 

Bei Alternate ist da einfach zu wenig beschrieben, auch gibt es wenige Bewertungen.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die Xenon Varianten ganz normale i7 mit anderem Namen!

i7 920 ->W3520
   .           .
   .           .
i7 975 -> W3570

Angeblich sind die Xeonvarianten ausselektierte Version der normalen CPU Reihe!

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

HI, ich glaube der neue Xeon ist ein  W3565


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Ok dann ist alles klar.

Dann werde ich mal schauen was der geldbeutel so hergibt^^

danke,

MFG


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Oder vielleicht doch noch warten bis der Gulftown herauskommt.

Hm immer so ne Sache^^


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

Hi, mir war so als ob der Xeon W3565 für 488,00 € gibt 
lg


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Und was ist dann die "Gainestown" Architektur,
also dei 55er Reihe?

Edit:
Hat sich von selbst erklärt


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

Da würde ich mal in Luxx gucken! Der gute Afrokalle verkauft da gerade ein Sahnestück

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

mh, tja für 488,- € bekommt man ein ganzes P55  System ( Mainbord / CPU /Ram) aber wie sich das in 3D macht ka.

lg


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Möchte kein sockel 1156 sys sorry,
muss mich jetzt nur noch erkundigen ob der  W3580 nen offenen Multi hat dann wird dass mein Sahnestück


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, tja für 488,- € bekommt man ein ganzes P55 System ( Mainbord / CPU /Ram) aber wie sich das in 3D macht ka.
> 
> lg


 
Im 01er und 03er kann man damit gut mithalten und auch beim AM3 sollte das gut gehen, da man ja einen hohen Takt fahren kann!
Aber ein i7 @5+ GHz geht insgesamt da schon besser ab!

PS: Der W3580 hat einen freien Multi! klick mich

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Februar 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, tja für 488,- € bekommt man ein ganzes P55  System ( Mainbord / CPU /Ram) aber wie sich das in 3D macht ka.
> 
> lg



Passt schon  Doch für ein Multi-GPU-Setup muss man dann schon nach dem richtigen Board ausschau halten


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

aso,

mh das mit den W3580, ist auch nicht besser wie mit einen W3565 

kostet nur halt mehr 

edit, wenn dann nur das EVGA


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

So kann man es auch sagen


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Ok überzeugt, klar dass Classified oder das hier klick mich


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

nee, dass hier http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+1366


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

wenn du noch kein Classi hast würde ich mich an Roman wenden!
Der hat da was abzugeben 

Oder du guckst mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...r-inkl-mips-wakue-neu-dazu-core-i7-975ee.html


PS: Seit wann ist das Classi den wieder im Handel so zu kaufen? Hab ich was verpasst?

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

schade, ich darf da nicht rein schau, aber mit Kokü zum vergleich http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=327233&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Jo ich darf da auch noch nicht reinschauen noch 50 posts

werde mich morgen aber mal an roman wenden.

Welcher speicher geht denn auf dem classi besonders gut?


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Ist eigentlich seit 2 Monaten verfügbar, habe ich schon seit längerem im Auge XD


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn du wirklich extrem OC machen willst, was ich ja hoffen will!

Sollten es doch schon 2000ter werden! Mit diesen, ach man ich kann mir die genau Bezeichnung nie merken, DG9K.... oder so 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit (Die 1866ger sollen aber besser taktbar sein)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - G.Skill DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - Kingston HyperX DIMM 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit

Wenn du noch höhere nimmst kann das auchnet verkehrt sein! Aber wie gesagt das geht dann richtig ins Geld! Da du ja auch einen CPU mit freien Multi möchtest würden es auch kleinere tun, aber wenn schon dann richtig

MFG


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Ich will dass Sys nur zum Benchen ^^
Für den normalen gebrauch hab ich schon 3 sys rumstehen. Wollte es einfach nicht wahr haben dass ein I7 wirklich so viel mehr Leistung hat als ein 775 sys. Aber der Hwbot contest zeigt es mir um so deutlicher!
Ich denke ich spare mir dass Geld und kaufe erstma den w3565 und wenn dann der gulftown kommt dann den noch^^
Naja sind ja nur die corsair Lieferbar, mal schauen noch ein paar nächte drüber schlafen


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die G.Skill 2133 Cl. 9 drauf, warum der eine kaputt ging, ka -ich war immer sehr vorsichtig.

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

Du musst ja Geld haben ne ne! 

Ne aber mit nem W3580 + Classi + 2000der Ram sollte schon ordentlich was gehen! dann kannste gleich 4x 5870 oder 2x 5970 mitbestellen um die Punkteausbeute zu maximieren!
Villt gibs ja bei solchen Preisen Rabatt?   

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

er brauch keinen W3580, der W3565 reicht voll aus, dann bekommt er noch das EVGA C mit dazu


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Naja mal schauen 

Meine Frau weiß von Ihrem Glück noch gar nichts ^^
Also dess mit 4 x 5870 wird schwer.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2010)

komisch, meine Frau sagt: sucht dir mal eine neue Graka aus  zum B-Day 
lg Matti


----------



## Predtemp (11. Februar 2010)

Naja den hatte ich dieses Jahr schon 

Gn8 zusammen

grüsse flo

Ein "dickes Dankeschön" darf zum Schluss natürlich nicht fehlen^^


----------



## Semih91 (11. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Semih91
> 
> Ja es stiimt schon das das DK P45 T2RS Plus eine gute Wahl wäre nur soll das Bios nicht so die Bombe sein!
> Es soll sehr zickig und schwer einzustellen sein, sprich eine falsche Einstellung und schon geht nichts mehr! Man brauch also Stunden um alles passend einzustellen und das hält mich von DFI Brettern immer etwas ab!
> ...



BTW: Die Rams heißen D9GKX oder D9GMH, die zweite Version sitzen in meinen Transcend Axeram drin 

Aber nun zu dem DFI. Das BIOS sieht auch wie von den älteren Rechnern, also dieses komische Style, was auch GigaByte hat. Also in der Mitte geteilt und rechts steht einiges und links steht einiges.
Naja, das war erstmal das zum BIOS.

Es stimmt schon, es ist zickig, aber die neueren Boards mit der Revision A3 haben diese Probleme nicht mehr. Zumindest ist das bei einigen im Luxx der Fall gewesen 
Stunden kann man dazu nicht sagen, aber die ganzen Einstellungen etc. sind schon viel, gibt halt viel Feintuning. Ich habe das Board und bin super zufrieden damit, habe zwar die 500MHz FSB noch nicht hinbekommen, aber bin halt etwas faul um das auszuprobieren. Und das Board schafft auch die 4GHz mit unter 1,2V@Last, welches auch schon super ist. Nicht nur bei Dual-Cores, auch bei Quad-Cores.
Außerdem finde ich es auch ganz aufregend mit den Einstellungen, da hat man eine Herausforderung, welches du bei Asus nicht hast, da ist es sehr leicht zu OCén. Ich liebe Herausforderungen, weshalb ich mich auch zu diesem Board entschieden habe. Aber ist halt nur meine Meinung, hoffe, du wirst dann mit deinem ausgewählten Board glücklich


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2010)

klingt ja eigentlich garnet so schlecht! 

hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit dem guten Tpower gemacht?

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Tpower nicht,aber mit dem TP HP45,also quasi dem kleinen Bruder.
Mit dem war innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf FSB600 mit meinem E8500.
Schau mal auf AF,da gibt es einen großen Sammelthread mit reichlich Einstellungsvorschlägen.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Februar 2010)

@Schnitzel 

Aless klar! Danke für den Tipp

600 FSb hört sich doch schon ganz gut an! 

MFG


----------



## Predtemp (12. Februar 2010)

Ist es zulässig bei einem 4 Kerner 2 Kerne abzuschalten für eine cpuz vali?
Natürlich für den bot?
Die Rede ist vom Q9550.


----------



## Alriin (12. Februar 2010)

Klar!


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Alriin (12. Februar 2010)

Es könnte nur passieren, dass CPU-Z den Prozessor dann nicht mehr richtig erkennt. Besser ist es vieleicht nur einen Kern hochzutakten. Musst probieren.


----------



## Predtemp (12. Februar 2010)

Ok werde mich dann versuchen, thx
lg


----------



## Semih91 (12. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> 
> Aless klar! Danke für den Tipp
> 
> ...



Habe auch meine Rams und den E8500 @600MHz FSB zum Booten bekommen. Hätte ich noch ein paar Feintuning etc gemacht, hätte ich es sogar 6*600MHz stabil hinbekommen oder zumindest ein Vali


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Ich versuche grad, die 4800 MHz mit meinem i7 zu knacken.... bislang ist 4738 das höchste der Gefühle... 
HWBOT theLamer's 4738.73 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 920 @ 4738.7MHz
Irgendwann limitiert die Lukü (Alpenföhn Brocken) dann wohl doch 

EDIT: Seh grad, dass in der Vali 1,128V steht - dabei war VCore +0,2V. Vielleicht probier ich nochmal +0,25V aus, aber irgendwann müsste schon nochmal ne bessere Kühlung her. Leider im Moment 0 Zeit für DICE-Benching


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Februar 2010)

@theLamer

das Ergebniss sieht doch schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus! Da ist noch ne Menge drinne 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Ja wenn das Board nicht limitiert sind unter DICE vielleicht sogar 5  GHz drin... ab 228 MHz BCLK ist auf jeden Fall Schicht im Schacht.
228*22 wären 5016 MHz, mit viel Glück. Und unter Kälte skaliert ja sowieso alles ein Bisschen besser. Spätestens im Mai mache ich ihn dann kalt... er wartet schon so lange drauf 

EDIT: Mehr scheint erstmal nicht zu gehen unter Luft


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Februar 2010)

Schonmal über ne wakü nachgedacht?
kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die sich immer lohnt

MFG


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Ne is mir zu teuer. Da müsste ich mind. 250€ investieren... 
für meine 24/7-Settings reichen mir meine 3,8 GHz locker, wozu brauch ich mehr?

Und wenn ich richtig benchen will und Zeit habe, dann hol ich mir DICE


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost, aber wichtig: 
Cyclotron - Intel CORE I7-930 2.80GHZ (BX80601930)
http://www.computerhandlung.de/CORE_I_7_930_2_80_GHZ_INTEL_365686.htm?merchant=107278
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a490107.html

den 930er gibts doch noch nicht, oder hab ich was verpasst? Sonst würde ich meinen 920er noch verkaufen und mir nen 930er holen...


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2010)

Intel Core i7-930, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80601930) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Doch da gibts schon einige Ergebnisse


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2010)

Habe gestern schön gebencht, ein paar Punkte müssten da rauskommen 
Was ich aber komisch finde ist, dass ich letztens von PCGH.de die neuen Patch für die 3DMarks runtergeladen habe, aber diese nun Fehler verursachen. Konnte leider nur AM3 benchen, 253.xxx mit einem 8800GTS 320MB. Hätte auch in 3DMarks Punkte ergattern können, dachte aber nie, dass es so ein Problem geben wird, muss schauen, wann ich wieder diese Karte bekommen kann, aber erst wird ncohmal mit meinem 8800 GTX gebencht, da müssten auch noch ein paar Punkte kommen


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Februar 2010)

@Semig91

Mit was bencht du den?

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit dem mit was?
Also ein E8500@4,85GHz mit XP Pro 32-Bit.


Edit://
Alle Ergebnisse hochgeladen und schon ein paar Punkte mehr


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Februar 2010)

Da balt meine nächste Session ansteht wollte ich mal fragen ob es sich lohnt eine XFX HD4890 Black Edition unter Dice zu setzen...
Also Hollywood von dem ich die Karte habe sagt ganz klar NEIN!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Februar 2010)

Also wenn du die Tabelle der 4890 angreifen willst wäre das schon sinvoll, da der stock-kühler 1,1+ Ghz nicht lange mitmachen wird!
Für Global hat es aber keinen Sinn, da mit der Karte nichtsmehr zu holen ist (leider)

MFG


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

Die Karte skaliert leider fast nicht auf Kälte bzw. lässt sich nur mit dem richtigen BIOS über 1000MHz Core betreiben.

Würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt sparen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube dann höre ich mal auf den Chefe... Der weiss schon was er sagt.
Aber mit 1000/1000 lässt sich ja auch noch was holen.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Februar 2010)

An alle Oldschool bencher!

Habe einen P4 gefunden, den ich nichtmehr brauche! Wenn ihr damit noch Punkte fürs team holen könnt, schenke ich euch den! 

Intel Pentium 4  mit 2,6Ghz
SL6DX Malay
0241 A080-0298
Ist für Sockel 754 (oder so)

MFG


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2010)

HWBOT 3Dmark 2006 (1x Radeon Hd 4890) hall of fame

Schau dir mal das Verhältnis an zwischen Stock Cooler und LN2/DICE. 50MHz mehr...


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Februar 2010)

Jo das ist mehr als eindeutig!!!


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

@der8auer / Icke&Er

Alriins Radeon HD 4890 im Aquamark

Das war damals ein Test mit dem Xeon @4,4GHz. Hab die sonst durch keinen 3DMark laufen lassen.
Auch wenn sie mit Kälte nicht skaliert,... aber mehr Saft kann ich ihr geben.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Februar 2010)

Viel mehr Saft wird bei der Karte aber auch nichts bringen. Die Wandler beim 790er arbeiten schon so gut wie am Limit.

Dr. House hatte doch meiner Meinung nach auch schon eine Session mit einer 4890 unter Dice inkls. Voltmod was allerdings nicht besser lief.


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

Man wird sehen... ich hoffe für mich natürlich, dass Du falsch liegst.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Februar 2010)

@Alriin:

Mehr Spannung könnte doch etwas bringen...Ich hab mich vertan, die 770er also 4870usw. skalieren schlecht mit mehr Spannung, die 4890 haben noch eine duale Phase mehr und laufen bisschen besser.


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

Yeah, cool. Wait... i send you $1000. ok?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Yeah, cool. Wait... i send you $1000. ok?


Der Spambot-Killer hat sein Werk verrichtet. 

--> back to topic bitte 

*Edit:* Danke fürs Melden natürlich!


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

da ich irgendwie keine richtige Aquamarkanleitung gefunden habe, habe ich mal selber eine gamacht!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/90234-info-aquamark.html

Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet und ob ich die so lassen kann oder doch lieber löschen soll 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2010)

Nein, sehr gut  

Falls was fehlt können wirs ja noch ergänzen.


----------



## Hollywood (17. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da ich irgendwie keine richtige Aquamarkanleitung gefunden habe, habe ich mal selber eine gamacht!
> 
> ...



Hast Du sehr gut gemacht! 
AM3 ist neben dem 06er mein Lieblingsbenchmark, 
auch wenn ich nicht besonders gut darin bin!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2010)

Das freut mich ja zu hören! 

Ich finde Aquamark auch sehr gut, der er nicht so ewig lange dauert

MFG


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

Mir gehts genauso... der ist schnell durch und das ist gut so.


----------



## onkel-bill (17. Februar 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das freut mich ja zu hören!
> 
> Ich finde Aquamark auch sehr gut, der er nicht so ewig lange dauert
> 
> MFG



Gut gemacht! DANKE...

ABER: lass ihn mal auf ner Riva TNT laufen!  Hölle...

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2010)

Ja,da sagst du was.
Da wird der Weg zum Ziel, Sekunden zu Minuten und Minuten zu Stunden. .


----------



## Ü50 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche mal einen Tipp von euch.
Welchen Treiber soll ich für eine 6600GT nehmen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2010)

Ich würd mal auf den 178.24 tippen.
Zumindest sagen das viele der Top-Ergebnisse und wäre damit erstmal auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Februar 2010)

@Schnitzel

danke, ich werde mir den mal runter laden.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe...

Ich habe mehrere alte AGP Karten hier (Riva, G4 usw.) und wollte demnächst mal alle durchbenchen allerdings brauche ich für den 03er und AM3 einen guten Dualcore (Quad ist mir zu teuer ).

Kann mir wer sagen ob auch die alten 65nm C2D reichen ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an, an welchen du gedacht hast und welchen Takt du fahren kannst!

E2140@3GHz--->nicht berauschend
E6750@4GHz--->sollte gut gehen
E8xxx@4,5GHz+---> kein Ding

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

An den 6750 habe ich auch gedacht....4Ghz sollte reichen für die alten Karten.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

@speddy411
ich bin begeistert von meinem E84er, der geht bei meinem unter Wasser SYS 4,98Ghz. stabil.
Mein 65K ist eine Niete.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein 8xxx aber dafür fehlt mir das Geld.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

INTEL Core2 Duo E8400 SLB9J (AT80570PJ0806M) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Der kostet doch nichts mehr.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

Als Abiturient verdien ich noch kein Geld und lebe nur vom Taschengeld.

Außerdem habe ich als Leistungssportler auch keine Zeit am Wochenende irgendwo etwas nebenbei zu verdienen...

Somit sind 140€ doch recht viel...


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

Schuldige wusste ich nicht.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

Schon ok 

Ich denke aber ein 6750er sollte für die alten Karten aber auch reichen..


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2010)

was für ein board hast du den zur verfügung? die asrock board schaffen wenn du ein gutes hast gerade einmal fsb 300 - meistens nur 266. da zählt ein prozessor mit hohem multi oder offenen multi, also am besten E5200/E5300/E5400 oder E4700


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2010)

Jep.
Auf meinem Asrock läuft ein E5200(Multi 12,5) mit 3,75GHz.
Das reicht auch um die schnellste AGP Karte nachhaltig zu unterstützen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Februar 2010)

Kauf dir doch einen E8400 gebraucht...
Ich habe für meinen gerade mal 90€ inkl. bezahlt...
Wie lange hast du denn zeit dir einen zu besorgen???


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

Auf meinem AS Rock mit V Mod geht mein E84er nur mit 2,8 GHz.
Jedoch der E65K mit 4,2, liegt das am BIOS ?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2010)

wohl eher am multi der E84 hat ja nur einen 9x Multi und der vom E65K ist doch glaube ich offenen oder sehr hoch


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

Was mich wundert, der E84er ist trotzdem das er nicht mal seine 3,00Ghz  hat, in den bench Ergebnissen schneller ist, als der E65er K bei 4,2 und offenen Multi.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2010)

bei welchen benchmarks? soviel macht der L2-cache nun auch nicht weg, das sind ja 1,4GHz. Oder läuft der RAM mit dem E65K viel langsamer


----------



## onkel-bill (19. Februar 2010)

@ speedy es kommt auf die Karten an, die Du benchen willst!

Eine Riva TNT z.B. läuft nicht unter 3DM03. 

Und ich glaube nicht, das bei den alten Karten der CPU Takt so sehr ins Gewicht fallen wird.
Schau z.B. hier:
HWBOT SArd's 2940 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Riva TNT2 Ultra @ 195/230MHz

Bei den alten Benchmarks ist eher auf Tweaks und Treiber zu achten.

Bei Geforce 3/4 und Radeon 8500 aufwärts siehts natürlich schon anders aus.

Nen E2180 gibts fürn Appel und n Ei, und der sollte auch für 3GHz gut sein...

Ist nur als DENK-ANSTOSS zu verstehen...

Gruss

onkel-bill
________________________________


----------



## speddy411 (19. Februar 2010)

@onkel-bill:

I know 

Stimmt die Riva machen den 03er nicht dafür AM3..Mit dem 03er habe ich eigentlich auch eher die G4 gemeint...

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bei welchen benchmarks? soviel macht der L2-cache nun auch nicht weg, das sind ja 1,4GHz. Oder läuft der RAM mit dem E65K viel langsamer


Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen und einen Screen gefunden der E65K lief mit 4,45 GHz.  Ich hatte diese Frage schon mal hier im Forum gestellt, warum der E84 unter 3 GHz. schneller ist als ein E65K mit 4,4GHz. Ich werde mal suchen ob ich die Screen Gegenüberstellung noch mal finde.


----------



## Matti OC (20. Februar 2010)

Hi, upps 

HWBOT Country Hall Of Fame.

um die 20 Punkte hät ich ja noch, hab ihr noch was 

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, sie waren schon die ganze Zeit dicht hinter uns, aber dass sie auf einmal vor uns sind hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt...
Ich benche erst wieder in einem Monat, dann sollte ich auch ein paar Punkte hochladen, die kriegen wir aber schon wieder.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (20. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand nen Tipp welchen Treiber man am besten für eine 6600GT nehmen sollte?


----------



## theLamer (20. Februar 2010)

Paar Seiten vorher



Ü50 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich brauche mal einen Tipp von euch.
> Welchen Treiber soll ich für eine 6600GT nehmen.





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würd mal auf den 178.24 tippen.
> Zumindest sagen das viele der Top-Ergebnisse und wäre damit erstmal auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (20. Februar 2010)

Sorry nicht gesehen, danke.


----------



## dorow (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum PCI-E Takt. Was bringt es diesen z.B. auf 110 MHz einzustellen? Lohnt es sich (für 3DMark)? Meine Grafikkarte, CPU, Speicher und FSB laufen schon auf denn höchst möglichen Werten. Alle Daten findet ihr auch in meinem sysprofil. Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Februar 2010)

Dfu meinst sicherlich den PCI-*E* Takt,oder?


----------



## dorow (21. Februar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dfu meinst sicherlich den PCI-*E* Takt,oder?


Ja richtig. Hab mich falsch ausgerückt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. Februar 2010)

Kannsts ja mal austesten 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass es hauptsächlich bei kleinen Karten was bringt, wo häufig Daten ausgelagert werden müssen, weil der Vram voll ist.


----------



## theLamer (21. Februar 2010)

Also der PCI-Takt bringt bei kleinen Karten (Radeon 7000 usw für PCI) was, da PCI so langsam ist, dass es selbst sowas limitiert. (Die Frage hatte ich auch irgendwann schonmal gestellt)

PCIe bringt meiner Meinung/Erfahrung jetzt nicht viel oder sogar gar nix, außer bei CF-/SLI-Systemen, wo eine Karte @x16 und eine @x8 läuft. Da profitiert die Performance signifikant von einer Erhöhung des PCIe-Takts.

Ich habe immer 110 MHz PCIe-Takt eingestellt, aus dem banalen Grund dass mein Board mit PCIe-Takt von 100 MHz (standard) bei 209 MHz BCLK aufhört zu booten. Mit 110 MHz sind ~116 MHz bootstable drin. Ist halt so ne Eigenart vom i7.

Die 110 MHz haben mir bislang bei diversen gebenchten Karten nix gebracht. Aber kannst es bei dir ja auch mal probieren und uns berichten.


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Februar 2010)

Kommt immer auf Board, Grafikkarte und Benchmark an. Der 3DM01 ist beispielsweise stärker Bandbreiten limitiert.
Nutzt man eine PCI-E 2.0 Karte in einem älteren 16x Slot ist es auch sinnvoll den PCI-E Takt anzuheben - gleiches gilt für SLi/CF-Gespanne(z.B 2x8800GT auf einem 680i Board).


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Februar 2010)

hab ein MSI K8n Diamond Plus (939 Mobo)-mit einer 9800gtx+ laufen 
welcher PCIe takt wäre in etwa alltagstauglich??-Danke

gruß johnnyGT


----------



## theLamer (21. Februar 2010)

~115 MHz würde ich sagen


----------



## Semih91 (21. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es bei einem DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus und ienem XFX 8800GTX aus? Was ich da alltagstauglich?


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Februar 2010)

110MHz sollten laufe; bei Intel Chipsätzen steigen nur die SATA Controller bei zu hohem Takt aus (meist ~115-120MHz)


----------



## Semih91 (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenn das Board da nicht abraucht oder die Graka würde das mich freuen. Kann man durch Erhöhung des PCIe-Taktes auch die Graka mehr OCén?


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Februar 2010)

Nein, lediglich die Leistung erhöht sich in bestimmten Szenarien.


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Februar 2010)

danke für die Hilfe!!-gruß johnny


----------



## Ü50 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem Ati AGP Treiber. Ich habe im Mo. den 9.3 Cata XP drauf.
Damit benche ich gerade eine HD 9800Pro, das Conrol Center kann ich jedoch nicht öffnen bzw. wird auch nicht angezeigt. Jetzt habe ich über den 9.3 er, der oder das Hotfix 10.2 AGP darüber installiert. Das Contr. Center zeigt sich immer noch nicht. Mit GPUZ wird mir der 9.3 Cat. angezeigt.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Joker (21. Februar 2010)

Einfach mit Driver Cleaner putzen und dann neuinstallieren.


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

So bin jetzt bei euch dabei und werd mich reinhängen in Rahmen meiner möglichkeiten^^


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2010)

Cool, ein herzliches Willkommen von mir 
Du musst noch der öffentlichen Benutzergruppe "HWBOT-Crew" hier im Forum beitreten, damit du deine Signatur eingeblendet werden kann 

PS: Schaffst du heute noch den ersten Punkt?


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis.

0,3 hab ich ja schon xD sry mit meiner Hardware ist irgentwie nicht mehr drin


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2010)

Wird schon noch 
Wenn du einmal angefangen hast, kommst du auf jeden Fall nicht mehr davon los  - frag mal die Leute hier ^^


----------



## Hollywood (22. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir: Willkommen im Team! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für die nette aufnahme.
Werd gleich noch ein bissel bastel und versuchen 4,3 ghz zu knacken xD


----------



## onkel-bill (22. Februar 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen.
Auf viele Punkte fürs Team!

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Ü50 (22. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wird schon noch
> Wenn du einmal angefangen hast, kommst du auf jeden Fall nicht mehr davon los  - frag mal die Leute hier ^^



Kann ich bestätigen.

Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank^^

jetz hab ich ein Problem :bei HWBOT zeigt der mir das an wenn ich denn Maxxmem bench machen will
lease enter your memory type. A known memory type is required for this benchmark

Nur hab ich den richtigen typ angegeben.

Update:hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## onkel-bill (22. Februar 2010)

lösch den Typ komplett raus, und gib von Hand DDR3 bzw. DDR2 ein
das Problem hatte ich auch...


----------



## TheGhostdog (22. Februar 2010)

Jo Danke habs auch gemerkt.

Schade das mann AMD und intel user nicht getrennt behandeln kann wir haben ja keine Chance^^


----------



## Jogibär (23. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir eine recht herzliches Willkommen in unserem Team. Es stimmt, wenn man einmal angefangen hat zu Benchen lässt es einen nicht mehr los, selbst, wenn wir so einige Punkte duch die Rev. Umstellung verloren haben, wir machen weiter. Also Jungs haut rein und lasst die CPU's glühen.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. Februar 2010)

Servus!

Hab am WE ne HD 5570 gewonnen und wollt die die tage mal schwitzen lassen...

Und da die Karte beim bot erst einmal gebencht wurde, wären ja erstmal ein paar lockere Pokale drinn! (bekomme mit meinem Q66 nicht die wiklich hohen MHz takte, deswegen wirds nicht lange halten)

Nun zu meiner Frage: womit übertakte ich die Karte am besten? Da ich meine mich erinnern zu können das die HD 5000er Reihe vom RT nicht unterstützt wird und ich ein ATI neuling bin brauch ich mal professionellen Rat!

Danke


----------



## Alriin (23. Februar 2010)

Und zwar nimmst Du da das AMD GPU Clock Tool.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. Februar 2010)

OK, werd ich mal versuchen...

Danke Dir!


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. Februar 2010)

@ Alriin

Kannst Du mir auch sagen welche Version ich am besten nehmen soll?
Laut guru3d hat die 0.9.26 Cypress/Juniper support. Die neueste die ich finde ist die 0.9.8, die ist aber aus dem Jahre 2008 ???


----------



## Alriin (23. Februar 2010)

... 26 ist definitiv neuer als 8. *g*


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, dann saug ich die!

Danke nochmal !!!

(omg...jetzt merk ichs auch...hab wohl irgendwie n punkt zuviel gelesen)


----------



## Semih91 (23. Februar 2010)

Servus an unseren Neuling 
Also ich habe schon etwas früher angefangen, habe damals kein einzigen Punkt gehabt, durch die Umstellung habe ich einiges an Punkten gewonnen, sodass ich mehr Lust hatte zu benchen und seit dem benche ich nur noch. Habe zwar nicht so viele Punkte, aber da ist noch viel Luft nach oben, weshalb ich noch erst abwarte und nach einiger Zeit zuschlagen möchte


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Juhuu hab mit mein Mainboard nen Gold cup ^^


----------



## Hollywood (23. Februar 2010)

Hardbasevol1 schrieb:


> Juhuu hab mit mein Mainboard nen Gold cup ^^



Auch wenn Du keine Konkurrenz mit dem Brett hast:
Damit bist Du wohl jetzt infiziert! 
So haben viele angefangen und dann..... sieh dir Alriin an! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Zum glück keine Konkurrenz ^^

ich hab ja schon vorher immer ein bissel Übertaktet aber ich wusste nicht wie Krass man sich da hinein steigern kann.


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2010)

Joa, demnächst wirst du Potbesitzer, dann ist dir irgendwann DICE zu warm und irgendwann benchst du nur noch mit LN2 und der schnellsten Hardware auf dem Markt... 
Das ist ein typischer Werdegang eines HWbotlers ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Februar 2010)

Siehe mich...
Letztes mal Sockel 775 CPU Pot
Dieses Mal 1366 CPU+GPU Pot
nächstes mal 1366 CPU+2xGPU+NB Pot


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Lol aber so krasse ausmaße wird das bei mir nicht nehmen ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Februar 2010)

Das habe ich auch gesagt als ich noch für nen anderes Team unter Wasser gebencht habe


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Februar 2010)

@Hardbasevol1
Spät dran,aber auch von mir herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Februar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @Hardbasevol1
> Spät dran,aber auch von mir herzliches Willkommen.



Von mir auch 
Ich glaube das habe ich noch garnicht gesagt.


----------



## TheGhostdog (24. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hollywood (24. Februar 2010)

Meine "Special-PCGHX-Extreme-OC-Glaskugel" verrät mir:
Hollywood, Du wirst #3 im Team verlieren! Bald! 

Okay, etwas zu früh, aber: Gratz zu #3 Alriin! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2010)

Bin auf Platz 8 abgerutscht... könnte aber 6 sein, wenn ich Zeit hätte 
Ich muss unbedingt noch meine 8800GT durch alle Benchmarks jagen sowie meine GTX285... sollte zusammen wohl einiges geben 



			
				Hollywood schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, etwas zu früh, aber: Gratz zu #3 Alriin!


/sign


----------



## Alriin (24. Februar 2010)

Prinz Hollywood aus dem kleinen Germanien, auch genannt der "Wahnsinnige", wagte es dem (selbst)herrlichen Kaiser Alriin von Österreich Platz 3 im PCGH-Teamranking streitig zu machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war klar, dass der wunderbare Kaiser Alriin dies nicht auf sich sitzen lassen konnte und machte die Schmach mit diesen beiden Scores wieder gut:

Sempron 140 wPrime 32

Sempron 140 wPrime 1024

let the battle begin... 

P.S.: mit einem (_im Moment_) achten Platz im PCMark05 Single-CPU-Ranking bin ich nur knapp an meinem ersten Globalen Pott vorbeigeschrammt.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2010)

Schlägerei! Schlägerei!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2010)

Ihr schaut auf die falsche Rangliste ......die hier ist Teamintern viel interessanter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (24. Februar 2010)

Noch so ein aufsessiger Untertan!


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Februar 2010)

Mist Ü50 ist an mir vorbeigezogen!

Und ich kann zurzeit nichts dran ändern

Ich brauch Stoff und Benchzeugs!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (24. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Prinz Hollywood aus dem kleinen Germanien, auch genannt der "Wahnsinnige", wagte es dem (selbst)herrlichen Kaiser Alriin von Österreich Platz 3 im PCGH-Teamranking streitig zu machen.
> 
> Es war klar, dass der wunderbare Kaiser Alriin dies nicht auf sich sitzen lassen konnte und machte die Schmach mit diesen beiden Scores wieder gut:
> 
> ...



Prinz Hollywood der Wahnsinnige wird, in angemessener Zeit,
seine neu aufgestellten Mannen erneut in die Schlacht um #3 werfen
um dem Kaiser entgültig das Fürchten zu lehren,
 und so eine Invasion österreichischer Hardware in das kleine Germanien zu verhindern! 

lg

Hollywood "der Wahnsinnige"


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2010)

Werde auch bald wieder benchen. Seid mir ja mächtig auf die Pelle gerückt


----------



## Ü50 (24. Februar 2010)

@True

ja die Liste gefällt mir. 

@ Icke&Er
so wie ich dich kenne, bleibt meine Freude nicht sehr lange.


----------



## Alriin (24. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Werde auch bald wieder benchen. Seid mir ja mächtig auf die Pelle gerückt



Dich holen wir als nächstes, junger Mann!


----------



## Ü50 (24. Februar 2010)

Wartet nur ab, wenn der Opa seinen Pot hat und kann damit umgehen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2010)

hehe 


Wisst ihr was das gute daran ist wenn man seine Grakas nicht verkauft ?

Mit jedem CPU upgrade kann man seine scores verbessern.

Und da war doch was in naher Zukunft


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Februar 2010)

@Ü50

Naja warten wir mal ab, aber mir ist da was mit 6-Kernen in die Nähe gekommen

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

HWBot ist wohl anscheinend heute nacht down


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2010)

So, hab grad meine 8800GT (nur VGPU-Mod) angetestet... bislang  nicht so gut
HWBOT theLamer's 290035 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 771/979MHz

Das Problem ist, dass bei höherem Shader- oder GPU-Takt der Aquamark komplett durchläuft (teils mit 800 MHz GPU), er aber am Ende (nach der Explosion) keinen Score, sondern ein schwarzes Bild zeigt und VGpu auf 0,00V sinkt.

Hatte erst die OCP im Verdacht, aber die sollte bei 1,28-1,3V ja noch nicht meckern... hoffentlich kann ich das noch irgendwie beheben. 

Greetz


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die GPU meiner 8800GTS ja sogar höher gekriegt 
Wie viel Volt hast du denn der GPU gegeben?


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2010)

Naja erst so 1,35V bis 1,39V, da traten die Probleme auch auf...  dann hatte ich die OCP im Verdacht und hab halt runtergestellt auf 1,28V-1,32V
Vielleicht ist es ein Aquamark-Problem. Wie gesagt, 800 MHz+ gingen auch, bloß zeigte er keinen Score. Werd mal den 06er 3DMark probieren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

1,35 V ist schon ziehmlich hoch.
Vermutlich hast du einfach nicht gerade den bessten Chip erwischt


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2010)

Joa Roman hatte den auch schonmal unter DICE, hab die Karte von ihm 
Hat also bestimmt schon ordentlich gelitten


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

Und wieviel hat Roman unter Dice erreicht???
Wenn sie schon unter Dice nicht so toll war ist sie unter Luft wohl auch nicht der Hit.


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, hab grad meine 8800GT (nur VGPU-Mod) angetestet... bislang  nicht so gut
> HWBOT theLamer's 290035 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 771/979MHz
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass bei höherem Shader- oder GPU-Takt der Aquamark komplett durchläuft (teils mit 800 MHz GPU), er aber am Ende (nach der Explosion) keinen Score, sondern ein schwarzes Bild zeigt und VGpu auf 0,00V sinkt.
> ...



Diese Karte hatte ich nie unter DICE. Nur OC unter Luft und da hatte ich ähnliche Ergebnisse wie du.

Dieses Verhalten kenne ich von anderen G92 Chips. Hatte dieses Problem ständig beim AM3 und 8800GT. Woran es liegt habe ich leider nicht rausgefunden. OCP ist gut möglich.


----------



## Hollywood (25. Februar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Prinz Hollywood aus dem kleinen Germanien, auch genannt der "Wahnsinnige", wagte es dem (selbst)herrlichen Kaiser Alriin von Österreich Platz 3 im PCGH-Teamranking streitig zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Es war klar, dass der wunderbare Kaiser Alriin dies nicht auf sich sitzen lassen konnte ....



Und so begab es sich, dass Prinz Hollywood der Wahnsinnige geschlagen ward....
Er befrage seinen Druiden, was jetzt geschehen solle und so schickte der Prinz
einen luftgekühlten Soldaten in die Schlacht, um Kaiser Alriin in die Schranken zu weisen....

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (25. Februar 2010)

*g* Schade, dass Kaiser Alriin keine Zeit hat seinen E8600 ins Rennen zu schicken,..... aber der Tag der Abrechnung kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Semih91 (25. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/91440-problem-mit-cpu-oder-hdd.html

Kann mir jemand da behilflich sein?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Februar 2010)

@ theLamer:

OCP tritt erst ab 1.35V auf, manchmal auch erst bei 1.4V+
Womit hast du denn die Karte gekühlt? Die Taktraten schafft sonst selbst ein schlechter G92 schon mit ~1.2-1.23V.
Veilleicht liegts ja am Mod selbst, welchen Punkt hast als Masse genommen?


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich brauche auch mal euren rat:
Aber Ostern habe ich 500€ die ich in Hardware zum Benchen stecken möchte.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was ich mir kaufen soll???
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Ich habe:
i7 920 D0, EVGA Classified, G.Skill F3-17066CL9T-6GBPS, BeQuiet! Dark Power 1200, Corsair HX1000, GraKas wechseln ständig.
Soll ich in Sockel 1156 oder AM3 investieren???
Oder doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2010)

Würde weder in 1156 noch AM3 investieren. Am ehesten in eine HD5870 oder die neuen Nvidia Karten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Singlestage? Das ist eine vernünftige Langzeitinvestition.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

@ Roman Allgemein Benche ich lieber alte Karten.
Wenn ich ne 30€ Karte schrotte is es nicht soo schlimm wie bei einer 500€ Karte 
Vielleicht Kaufe ich mir auch ne KoKü...

Mit der KoKü war Stephan wohl schneller 
Wo soll ich die denn kaufen?
Ich dachte an LittleDavil allerdings wohnt der in Slovenien oder gibts mitlerweile auch deutsche erbauer von solchen sachen ???


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2010)

LittleDevil baut meines Wissens nach keine mehr. 

Bei ihm bist du aber an der richtigen Adresse: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1845-patrickclouds.html Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Februar 2010)

Also LittleDevil baut vermutlich noch...
Hier sind auf jedenfall nen paar neue:
LittleDevil SS Worklog - Page 25 - XtremeSystems Forums

Edit:
Ich habe Patrickclouds jetzt mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Alriin (26. Februar 2010)

Ich kann auch august123 von der Award Fabrik empfehlen.
Zum benchen schlage ich ein AM3-Setup mit Sempron 140 bzw. Phenom II X3 vor. Da gibt es ein paar Boards die die 400MHz Referenztakt knacken, damit lassen sich leicht Global Points machen. In wPrime und PCMark05 kann man in den 1-Kern bzw. 3-Kern-Rankings mit etwas Glück sogar in die Top 3 kommen. Ich bin nur am schwachen Board und meiner Single Stage gescheitert... trotzdem Platz 8 Global im PCMark05.


----------



## anselm (26. Februar 2010)

Kann man eigentlich im 3dmark 2001 (kostenlose Version!!!) die Auflösung umstellen?
Soweit ich weis, geht das z.B. bei 3dmark 06 free version nicht, 
geht das also auch bei dem 01 nicht ?

Ich frage, weil bei mir ein Ergebniss gesperrt wurde bei dem die "display"-Angaben nicht sichtbar sind.

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=321264&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg

Bei dem Bild sollte man aber an der Größe der Windowsleiste sehen, dass die Auflösung stimmt. Find ich zumindest. 

Außerdem steht in den Regeln (klick Zitat bei 2.1), dass bei kleinen Fehlern der Srceenshot nicht nochmal gemacht werden muss und ein Admin ihn nicht sperren sollte.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2010)

> Außerdem steht in den Regeln (klick Zitat bei 2.1), dass bei kleinen Fehlern der Srceenshot nicht nochmal gemacht werden muss und ein Admin ihn nicht sperren sollte.


 ist ist mehr für die alten Screens gedacht, das nicht jeder die alten Screens bemängelt. die Auflösung ist aber auch ein wichtiger Punkt für die Submission. Die Auflösung in Windows muss ja nicht die Benchmark Auflösung sein, sonst würde ja alle die mit einem 16:10 Monitore benchen schlechtere Ergebnisse liefern als die mit einem 15" 4:3 Monitor. von daher bitte nochmal.
Das hatten wir glaube ich alle am Anfang und dann wenn man mal einiges nachbenchen musste weis man wie ein Screen auszusehen hat.


----------



## Elzoco (26. Februar 2010)

Hab das Original Bios zurückgeflasht, jetzt gehts.


----------



## anselm (26. Februar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Das hatten wir glaube ich alle am Anfang und dann wenn man mal einiges nachbenchen musste weis man wie ein Screen auszusehen hat.



Ist halt ärgerlich. 
Ich weis ja eigentlich schon, dass die "display"-angaben drauf gehören.
Habs halt irgentwie vergessen. 

Na ja, muss ich halt wieder die Treiber drauf machen.


----------



## fuzz3l (26. Februar 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich im 3dmark 2001 (kostenlose Version!!!) die Auflösung umstellen?
> Soweit ich weis, geht das z.B. bei 3dmark 06 free version nicht,
> geht das also auch bei dem 01 nicht ?
> 
> ...



Im 01er geht das...da ist die Pro-Version mMn sowieso überflüssig...
Direkt kannst du im 06er die Auflösung nicht ändern, ABER,  wenn dein Monitor nur zB 1024*768 darstellen kann, nimmt der 06er auch die (niedrigere) Auflösung und das ist verboten, auch wenn du die Auflösungs selbst nicht geändert hast. Alle Benchmarks müssen in der jeweiligen Auflösung gebencht werden und diese *muss* auch aufm Screen drauf sein, es sei denn, man hat einen Compare-Link...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## anselm (26. Februar 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Direkt kannst du im 06er die Auflösung nicht ändern, ABER,  wenn dein Monitor nur zB 1024*768 darstellen kann, nimmt der 06er auch die (niedrigere) Auflösung und das ist verboten, auch wenn du die Auflösungs selbst nicht geändert hast.



Genau dewegen hatte ich ja gefragt. 
Wenn man die Auflösung nämlich nicht ändern könnte und der Bildschirm die Auflösung darstellen könnte (was in meinem Fall ja stimmt), würde er ja die "normal"-Auflösung beibehalten.
Wenn man das aber ändern kann, vertehe ich das.


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Da ich irgendwie mal wieder Lust auf Pokale/Medaillen sammeln habe, habe ich gestern spontan eine HD4350 gekauft. Nachdem sie gebencht wurde, dient sie als 2D-Benchkarte.

Ausschaltbarer VGPU-Voltmod (von 0,1 auf erstmal 1,35V) ist schon dran, Vmem kommt noch 
OC kurz angetestet mit 1,35V: 900/500 MHz (Standard: 600/400)

Allerdings gabs zu der Karte keine Anleitung im Netz und ich hab mir den Mod zum ersten Mal selber erarbeitet. Hätte ich vor nem Jahr auch noch nicht gedacht . Bei neueren Karten vertrau ich aber lieber auf Anleitungen, bevor ich 200€ schrotte xD
Sieht noch bissl Gettomäßig aus, aber man muss ja auch erstmal lernen  :


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Februar 2010)

Speicher wird bei der Karte wichtig, hat ja nur ein 64bit Speicherinterface.
Welcher ist denn der IC für die GPU?


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Das gleiche Modell wie für VGPU - uP6101BU8 
Für Vmem zum Auslesen ist einfach der Kondensator in der nähe des IC für Vmem relativ weit hinten auf der Karte), das hab ich schon gemessen (1,8V)

Muss doch nur den Widerstand zwischen Pin 3 und 6 messen und dann nen Poti anlöten (10-20x so groß) - fertig, oder?


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Februar 2010)

Ja passt, aber lieber x20-30 nehmen für den Poti.

Hier gibts übrigens einen Mod für fast die gleiche Karte:
ATI 4350 voltmod - BenchTec


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Hm egal. So, hab jetzt den Poti (100k) angelötet und 3DMark laufen lassen und dabei VMem bis 2,15V hochgestellt. 

Wenn ich die Zalman-Kühler raufpacke, leg ich den Schalter wieder um (im Moment ist der Mod ausgeschaltet) und teste mal den RAM. Ohne Kühler will ich ihm die 2,15V nicht zumuten. Ohne VMod geht bis 500 MHz 

Bilder kommen später, hab kb die Karte jetzt wieder auszubauen


----------



## Hollywood (27. Februar 2010)

Boah! Die Dinger müssen echt kalt gemacht werden!
Trotzdem nicht schlecht für so einen alten Penner, eh?


----------



## Ü50 (27. Februar 2010)

So langsam verzweifele ich an den Treibern für meine 4670 AGP. Seit drei Stunden versuche ich meine 4670er AGP wieder ans laufen zu bekommen.
Der Treiber von der original CD geht nicht. Den 9.6 CC womit sie vorher gelaufen ist, geht nicht. Den original Treiber 8681-091124a XP bei His runter geladen geht nicht. Zehn andere Treiber ausprobiert, keiner geht
Dabei habe ich die Graka unter XP mit dem 9.6 CC vorher schon mal gebencht.
Was nun?


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2010)

Meine 4350 skaliert echt gut mit Spannung... Was darf ich maximal geben?
Standard ist 1,1V/1,8V und ich bin bei 1,4V/2,15V 
Speicher will ich erstmal nicht höher, wie hoch darf Vgpu noch? Solange bis sie nichtmehr skaliert? Temps sin ok mit max 60 Grad


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2010)

@Ü50

Mach mal ein frisches OS und teste dann noch mal 

Sonst suchst du dir noch ein Wolf


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Meine 4350 skaliert echt gut mit Spannung... Was darf ich maximal geben?
> Standard ist 1,1V/1,8V und ich bin bei 1,4V/2,15V
> Speicher will ich erstmal nicht höher, wie hoch darf Vgpu noch? Solange bis sie nichtmehr skaliert? Temps sin ok mit max 60 Grad




also 1,45 V mit fetter luftkühlung würd ich geben. alles drüber erfordert dice^^

wenn der ram nicht skaliert ist schlecht. vielleicht würde ein gemoddetes Bios mit entschärften Timming helfen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Februar 2010)

Also bei solch kleinen Karten ist bei 1.45V noch lange nicht Schluss 
Natürlich sollten die Temps noch in Ordnung sein, aber ansonsten würde ich mindestens bis 1.55-1.6V gehen.
Womit kühlst du denn?


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Mach mal ein frisches OS und teste dann noch mal
> 
> Sonst suchst du dir noch ein Wolf



Ja werde ich jetzt auch machen.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Februar 2010)

Hi, probier doch mal den 10.2 + AGP Hotfix
Catalyst AGP Hotfix - Radeon HD 4000 Radeon HD 3000 and Radeon HD 2000 Series AGP products


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

@mAlkAv

danke für den Hinweis, jedoch damit habe ich es auch schon probiert.


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Februar 2010)

weis einer von euch was da für Chips drunter sitzen?

OCZ SLI-Ready Edition CL8-8-8-27 (DDR3-1800) 1,9v (OCZ3N1800SR2GK)


MFG


----------



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

Wieso erwische ich immer Karten mit Müllspeicher? Die Karte rennt mit über einem GHz GPU (Standard 600) durch den Aquamark aber schmiert bei 515 MHz RAM ab (Standard 400) 

Dabei habe ich die Speicherspannung von 1,8V schon auf 2,2V angehoben. Das Limit bleibt gleich. Auch bei 2,15; 2,10; 2,05V keine Änderung. Ich probiere eventuell nochmal nen reverse-mod, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die hynix-Speicherchips overvolted sind... 
mit 1000/515 MHz sind mal gerade 88k im Aquamark drin..  (i7 @ 4,45 GHz)

Speicher wird max 50°C warm. Im Anhang noch nen kleines Bild, Chip + Memory-Vmod mit Schalter und improvisierter Speicherkühler.

*PS: 3000. Post! *


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Februar 2010)

Ist leider immer das Hauptproblem bei diesen Karten, da hilft auch noch so viel GPU Takt nichts wenn ne andere Karte 550 oder gar 600MHz auf dem VRAM schafft.
Der Hynix Speicher skaliert wohl einfach nicht, habe auch schon einige hier gehabt und keiner ging besonders gut.(waren fp-25 und fp-33)


----------



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

Vmem reverse mod hat wie vermutet nix gebracht.
Das einzige was ich jetzt noch versuchen kann, ist die Timings etwas zu lockern...

Frage: Wie geht das? Im Radeon BIOS Editor finde ich die OPtion irgendwie nicht...


----------



## M59Deathman (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab doch glatt mal ne Frage zu meinem Ergebniss.

Ich habe die Kiste gerade mal durch MaxxMem gejagt. Und dann ist mir aufgefallen das bei gleichem Takt und schnellerer tRFC ich fast 60 Punkte Unterschied zu dieser Kiste HWBOT OC-Junk's 378.7 marks MaxxMem run with DDR2 @ 450MHz habe.

Woher kommt das?


----------



## onkel-bill (28. Februar 2010)

Schau Dir mal den CPU-Takt von OC-Junk´s RUN an! Der ist um einiges höher


----------



## Semih91 (28. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/91440-problem-mit-cpu-oder-hdd.html

Bräuchte wieder mal Hilfe


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

@onkel-bill
ich komme näher


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2010)

bist doch schon vorbei


----------



## M59Deathman (28. Februar 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den CPU-Takt von OC-Junk´s RUN an! Der ist um einiges höher



Nene hab nur CpuZ zu spät aufgemacht. Sind 8,5 * 446. Sprich 3,8GHz.

Daran kanns net liegen.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Februar 2010)

Liegt denke ich mal am Performance Level / tRD. 

Welche PL hast du für deinen Run genutzt?


----------



## M59Deathman (28. Februar 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Liegt denke ich mal am Performance Level / tRD.
> 
> Welche PL hast du für deinen Run genutzt?



Nun hast es es geschafft ich mach große Augen und kratze mich am Kopp.

Wo kann man das den einstellen? oder meinst du die Speicherwerte ausem Bios?


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Februar 2010)

Okay, ja, das kann man im BIOS einstellen, gibt aber auch ein Programm mit dem man das unter Windows einstellen kann. 

Lad dir hier mal MemSet runter:
New Memory Tweaker for Intel Chipsets - XtremeSystems Forums

Schau einfach mal nach was bei dir aktuell eingestellt ist, du findest das Timing unter dem Namen Read Delay ( tRD ) oder eben Performance Level ( PL ).
Dieses Timing hat einen großen Einfluss auf die Bandbreite, aber auch auf die Stabilität.


----------



## M59Deathman (28. Februar 2010)

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt und bin auf das gestoßen: Performance Level Bedeutung? - Forum de Luxx

Will ja auch wissen warum das so ist  Dann direkt wieder ab ins Bios 

Hab nen PL von 13. Frag mich nur ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Februar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Hab nen PL von 13. Frag mich nur ist das gut oder schlecht?



Dacht' ich mir. 

Das ist schon extrem hoch, mit 8GB RAM wirst du nicht so weit runter kommen, aber ich denke mal, hm, 11 sollte einfach so mal drin sein ohne irgendwas an den Spannungen zu machen. Setze mal PL mit MemSet auf 11 und teste ob sich was an deinem MaxxMem-Score tut.


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2010)

für DDR2 eher schlecht. so um PL7(bei 500MHZ) wird es langsam lustig


----------



## M59Deathman (1. März 2010)

Bin jetzte im Bios bei ner 10. Das hat schon mal einiges gebracht. 398 im MaxxMem.

@Lippokratis
Da war ich heute dran nur komme ich nich auf nen FSB von 500 um den Ram in den Spezifikationen zu betreiben irgendwas macht da zu.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. März 2010)

Was für Spannungen und Latenzen hast du den angelegt um die 500MHz zu schaffen?


----------



## M59Deathman (1. März 2010)

Bin gerade auf der Arbeit. Aber aus dem Kopf raus:

CPU: 1,625V
NB: 1,32V
FSB: 1,32V
Ram: 2,1V

Latenz: 5-5-5-15-2T und Row Refresh Cycle Time auf 45.

Bei 490Mhz bootet er erst garnicht mehr auch wenn der CPU Multi auf 6 steht.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. März 2010)

versuche mal 5-5-5-18 @ 2,15-2,2V und 490Mhz!

MFG


----------



## M59Deathman (1. März 2010)

Hab ihn jetzt auf 4Ghz bei 470FSB mehr scheint bei der CPU nich drin zu sein.

Nur machen mir die 1.4V im Bios für die CPU Bedenken. Werd mal am we schaun ob ich ihn über 480Mhz bekomme und den Multi dafür runternehme.

*edit* Habs gerade mal getestet. Es will nich. Der Ram ist DDR2 - 1000 sollte also nicht an den Timings liegen denke eher an nen FSB-Wall bei Mobo.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. März 2010)

Du solltest auchnicht die CPU soo hoch takten, wenn du das max des Rams suchst! CPU Multi ganz runter und dann mit Frequenzen, Timmings und RAM-Teilern testen!

So kann die CPU als limitierender Faktor ausgeschlossen werden!

MFG


----------



## M59Deathman (1. März 2010)

Naja ich hab jetzt diese Settings durch:

5-5-5-15 2T @ 2,2V 480 | 490 | 500 | 510 | 520
6-6-6-18 2T @ 2,2V 480 | 490 | 500 | 510 | 520
8-8-8-26 2T @ 2,2V 480 | 490 | 500 | 510 | 520

Jedes mal kein Boot.

Alles bei Multi 6 und 1,4V. Es sind zwar 4*2GB DDR2-1000 aber anscheind habert es an der vollen Belegung. Mußte mal testen was passiert wenn ich nur 2 Riegel drin hab.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. März 2010)

Jap!

Nimm mal 4GB raus und teste mit 2 Riegeln!

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2010)

@M59Deathman

Willst du den RAm mit 500MHz betreiben oder den FSB auf 500MHz bekommen? Bei RAm sollte dir ja ein Teiler schon die 500MHz geben, aber 500FSB mit einem Quadcore wären auch nicht schlecht, sind aber schwieriger hin zu bekommen. So wie es aussieht hat dein Prozessor eine FSB-wall bei 480MHz und will nicht höher. Einfach im BIOS den Teiler von 1:1 auf 1:1,2 setzen und schon läuft der RAM mit mehr als 500MHz.
Ach und für FSB von 500MHz muss die Northbridge auch etwas mehr Spannung bekommen, falls der Prozessor doch keine Wall hat.


----------



## M59Deathman (2. März 2010)

@Icke&Er 

Werd ich am We mal testen. Brauch die 8Gb für Photoshop.

@Lippokratis

Wo der FSB liegt ist mir egal solange die CPU auf/über 3,8GHz kommt. Das Prob beim Ram scheint zu sein wenn ich ich den FSB senke und den teiler erhöhe ist bei 1042 Ende. Ist die Frage was mehr bringt.

Die NB über 1,34V? Ab 1,4V makiert er es als rot, klingt nich so gut  oder ist das noch im Rahmen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. März 2010)

P5Q-E ist sehr zickig mit Ram. Nimm lieber 2 reigel raus und lass die in den schwarzen Slots drin.

1,35V auf der Nb reicht, FSB geht bis zu 1,25-1,3V. 

Ich erreich mit meinem Dualcore unter luft leider auch nur kanpp 533 FSB.

mit 490 bist du mit einem Quadcore gut dabei, schau mal leiber ob der ram 1200 mhz schafft. maxmem skaliert sehr gut auf hohen takt. hatte selber mal 700 Punkte mit knapp 500 FSB und 1250 MHz Ram CL5.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## M59Deathman (2. März 2010)

@Eiswolf 
Werd am WE mal Ram rausnehmen und mal testen.

Der Ram geht nur bis max. 1080 bei 90% der Benches mehr scheint er nicht ab zu können.

Denke ich werde mich aber mit den 490 FSB zufrieden geben  Will ja auch nichts grillen.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. März 2010)

Grillen muss echt nicht sein!

Aber genau das ist benchen. Entweder man geht das Risiko ein und schafft villt ein bissel mehr oder man ist vorstichtig!
Um mit meinem billig A-Data 800ter die 500MHz @ 5-5-5-15 zu packen habe ich auch kurz 2,5V angelegt und der lebt immernoch! Würde aber nicht zum nachmachen raten! 

MFG


----------



## M59Deathman (2. März 2010)

Dem Ram trau ich die Timings, Spannung und den FSB zu nur meinem Board nicht.

Nur mal noch zur Absicherung. Wenn ich den FSB auf 500 anhebe liegt dieser doch auch an der CPU an gell?


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2010)

> Nur mal noch zur Absicherung. Wenn ich den FSB auf 500 anhebe liegt dieser doch auch an der CPU an gell?


Ja.



> Aber genau das ist benchen. Entweder man geht das Risiko ein und schafft villt ein bissel mehr oder man ist vorstichtig!
> Um mit meinem billig A-Data 800ter die 500MHz @ 5-5-5-15 zu packen habe ich auch kurz 2,5V angelegt und der lebt immernoch! Würde aber nicht zum nachmachen raten!


Eben  
Meine QPI-Voltages sind zum Antesten  auch schon in großer Höhe gewesen... also teils über 1,5V  (Luft)


----------



## M59Deathman (2. März 2010)

^^ Das hab ich auch schon gemacht aber ich will ihn ja auch gleich 24/7 brauchbar haben


----------



## Agent_Fresh (2. März 2010)

Nabend!

Nehme grade mal mein "neues" lanparty nf3 für den Sockel 754 in Betrieb und kämpfe mich immo durchs Bios...

Wollt mal fragen was bei dem Chipsatz standart NB Voltage ist und wieviel ich dem unter Luft bedenkenlos zumuten kann. Einstellbar von 1.6 bis 1.9 in 0.1er schritten...


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2010)

Habe mir heute etwas Dice gekauft und wollte es sofort in den Pot hauen, aber irgendwie????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG


----------



## Alriin (3. März 2010)

lol... ja, dort gehört das Zeuch auch hin.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. März 2010)

Das sind aber große Pellets. Am besten mal mit den Hammer klein machen, dann passt es


----------



## theLamer (3. März 2010)

Und was bekommst du damit für Temperaturen xD? So wie es aussieht, hast du eine alltagstaugliche DICE-Kühlung hinbekommen - man muss nie DICE nachschütten  - Respekt


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2010)

Das dumme ist nur, dass die CPU @ 5GHz schneller verdamft als das Dice 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (3. März 2010)

Ich quäle gerade mal meine neue 8800GTs die Heute in der Post war. Die muss richtig geprügelt werden, um bei HWBOT überhaupt in die Punkte zu kommen


----------



## speddy411 (3. März 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Wie kann es sein das du BC2 jetzt schon hast ?

Sollte doch erst am 4. also morgen rauskommen (und hoffentlich schon morgen in meinem Briefkasten landen )


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen MediaMarkt machts mal wieder möglich!
Genau wie bei COD4 oder COD6 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (3. März 2010)

Sch...Hätte ich es mal besser bei Media Markt gekauft...Naja Back2Topic.


----------



## Ü50 (3. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen Treiber für  die 8800GTS 512 empfehlen.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. März 2010)

182.50 oder 190.62


----------



## Ü50 (3. März 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> 182.50 oder 190.62



Danke:
Deshalb habe ich auch nur wenige NVidias. Meinen ATIS jubele ich fast alle mit 2-3 Treibern durch.


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

191.07 ....ist der beste


----------



## Ü50 (4. März 2010)

@True 
gegenüber dem Treiber von der Original CD, hat mir der 182.50 schon richtig Punkte gebracht.
Ich werde jedoch jetzt mal den 191.07 ausprobieren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. März 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> @Icke&Er:
> 
> Wie kann es sein das du BC2 jetzt schon hast ?
> 
> Sollte doch erst am 4. also morgen rauskommen (und hoffentlich schon morgen in meinem Briefkasten landen )


OT:
Freu dich nicht zu früh, zZ sind die Master Server down -.-#
Ma SP zoggn und schaun was so geht, aber wenn die morgen nicht wieder on sind mach ich Terror!!


----------



## Icke&Er (5. März 2010)

Hey Leute!

Takte gerade an einem Q9550 und einem Asus Maximus II Formula und irgendwei frisst das Teil PLL-Spannung ohne Ende!
Wieviel kann ich geben? gekühlet wird mit Wakü!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2010)

Äh ja... 
"jabski" ist Captain vom Bench TEC UK und weiß nicht, dass es den 22er-Multi gibt? ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (7. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Takte gerade an einem Q9550 und einem Asus Maximus II Formula und irgendwei frisst das Teil PLL-Spannung ohne Ende!
> Wieviel kann ich geben? gekühlet wird mit Wakü!
> ...



Wieviel gibst du denn im Moment? Die Quad Cores brauchen schon einiges an PLL Spannung, bei den Q6xx0 waren es oftmals schon 1.65V für 4GHz; daher denke ich mal 1.5-1.55V kannst du schon planen.


----------



## Lower (7. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Äh ja...
> "jabski" ist Captain vom Bench TEC UK und weiß nicht, dass es den 22er-Multi gibt? ^^



Haha zu geil! 

Ich habe auch nicht gewusst, dass der 860er den auch hat, aber den schaltet er ja nur im Turbo Modus ein oder?

lg


----------



## onkel-bill (7. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiss, hast du bei 1156er Core-I7 noch mehr Multistufen...
Aber genau weiss ichs auch nicht...
Mußt dir mal n Review der ersten Westmere CPUs suchen, da wirst bestimmt fündig.


----------



## True Monkey (7. März 2010)

Der geht auf 24 wenn mur ein Core gefordert ist.
Abhängig von der geforderten Corezahl taktet der ...2Cores /Multi 23....usw.


----------



## Lower (7. März 2010)

Meiner macht 4.9 nicht mit leider!

Aber mehr als 1.45V Vcore ist mir etwas schlecht wenn ich daran denke
!!


----------



## onkel-bill (7. März 2010)

Na ja, bei Dir steht ja auch noch die Sockelproblematik zur Debatte...

Lass ihn lieber ganz (heil) ...


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2010)

Wann kommen eigentlich die günstigeren Gulftowns raus? Oder ist da nix bekannt?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. März 2010)

Servus!

Hab die letzten Tage n bissel gebencht, unter anderem ein paar AGP Karten. Leider treibt mich meine 4800 SE im Aquamark zur verzweiflung... Sie erreicht nicht die angestrebten Ergebnisse bei den anliegenden Takten. Dümpelt irgendwie vor sich hin. Hatte das schonmal bei ner 5700 mit der ich mich verbessern wollte, die kam bei gleichem Takt wie vorher auch absolut nicht ausm Arsch. Allerdings war da das Problem nachm Treiber wechsel behoben.

Bei der 4800 hab ich schon etliche Treiber und eine OS Neuinstallation probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg...

Jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

Hast du schonmal mit dem LOD gespielt?
Werte so um die 5 haben sich bei Nvidia bewährt.
Brauchst auch nicht komplett durchlaufen lassen.
Direkt die erste Framezahl die angezeigt wird ist schon ein guter Indikator dafür wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. März 2010)

LOD auch etliche durchprobiert, war ein minimaler Unterschied von 100-200 Punkten.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

AF0 erzwungen?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. März 2010)

??? Steh grad aufm Schlauch...


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

Aquamark läuft Standardmäßig mit 4xAF.
Über den Rivatuner kannst du 0xAF erzwingen.
Bringt aber nicht immer was,verkehrt sich manchmal sogar ins Gegenteil.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. März 2010)

Achso... Beides probiert, anwendungsgesteuert und 0 erzwungen.


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

Es ist soweit! NDA vorbei und die ersten Ergebnisse vom Gulftown tauchen im Bot auf! Der Wahnsinn, was da abgeht!


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2010)

Ist schon echt krass, dass das Teil einfach mal 6Ghz + macht!

Damit werden bald soeinige WR`s gestürtzt 

PS: nalos Holly hol dir einen 

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ist schon echt krass, dass das Teil einfach mal 6Ghz + macht!
> ...



Einfach mal so laufen die nicht mit 6+.
Man muss wohl einfach mal sehen, wie gut die ersten Retails sind.

NickShih hat, soweit ich das in seinen Lifestreams sehen konnte, 
jeden Bestwert geknackt. Ist nur die Frage, wann er die alle uppt.
Hab einen Run gesehen, wo er weit über 46k im 06er geschafft hat.
Glaube kaum, dass die ersten Retails so gut gehen wie die über 30 (!!!) Samples, die er zur Verfügung hatte. 

Trotzdem schon toll zu sehen, was richtige Overclocker mit solch einem Chip anstellen können.

Wir, die globale Punkte auf dem Konto haben, werden wohl einiges von denen in den nächsten Tagen verlieren.




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Damit werden bald soeinige WR`s gestürtzt
> 
> PS: nalos Holly hol dir einen
> 
> MFG



Wenn Du mir jetzt noch eben sagst, wie, gerne! 



lg

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (11. März 2010)

454k im Aquamark 
whaaaat

Ich brauche nen Gulftown!


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> 454k im Aquamark
> whaaaat
> 
> Ich brauche nen Gulftown!



Oder einen guten 670.... die passende Lightning nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. März 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> über 30 (!!!) Samples


Da gab es Leute, die noch mehr durchgetestet haben.^^

Mit unserem Sample habe ich @ air 4.668,7 MHz (12 Threads) erreicht (nicht mehr als 1,4 Volt probiert), problematisch ist allerdings die Abwärme, soll heißen die Differenz zwischen CPU-Z und Bench-stable ist eine ganze Ecke größer als bei Clarkdales. Wenig überraschend empfiehlt sich also Extremkühlung.


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da gab es Leute, die noch mehr durchgetestet haben.^^
> 
> Mit unserem Sample habe ich @ air 4.668,7 MHz (12 Threads) erreicht (nicht mehr als 1,4 Volt probiert), problematisch ist allerdings die Abwärme, soll heißen die Differenz zwischen CPU-Z und Bench-stable ist eine ganze Ecke größer als bei Clarkdales. Wenig überraschend empfiehlt sich also Extremkühlung.



Hi Stephan!

War das "nur" CPU-Z stable? Hast Du was an 3DMarks laufen lassen?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Takt? Alles unter Luft, gehe ich mal von aus...

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (11. März 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit Coldbug beim Gulftown? So wie beim Bloomfield? Oder lohnt es sich da wirklich, mit LN2 zu arbeiten?


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Coldbug beim Gulftown? So wie beim Bloomfield? Oder lohnt es sich da wirklich, mit LN2 zu arbeiten?



Soweit ich gesehen hab, haben manche wohl einen CB. Aber sehr, sehr spät.
Schlimmer ist der CBB. Da wollen einige wohl nicht so gut.
LN2 ist Pflicht bei der Heizung.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt noch eben sagst, wie, gerne!


 
Einfach jeden Abend brav beten, dass der Glebe Typ, der immer die Post bringt noch vor deiner Session einen kleinen CPU abliefert!

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. März 2010)

@Hollywood: Ja, alles @ air. 3DMark habe ich nicht getestet, aber Game-/benchstable waren 4,31 GHz @ 1,35 Volt. Das Hauptproblem ist wie erwähnt die Abwärme. Am WE werde ich vielleicht mit besserer Kühlung etwas auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## theLamer (11. März 2010)

Ist aber echt schon krank, mal 7 neue Weltrekorde zu sehen 
Klar, war das zu erwarten, aber ist trotzdem beeindruckend


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

Wenn die unseren Top-20-Benchern auch jedem 30 Stück geben würden wir auch ein paar Rekorde aufstellen. Leider - wie Oliver schon mal schrieb - alles für die Elite und der Rest kann kacken gehen. Etwas bösartiger formuliert!


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2010)

@Alriin

Es stimmt aber! Selbst wenn ich genug Geld hätte mir 30 Stück zu kaufen und dann wieder 29 zurückzuschicken habe ich sicher nicht so einen guten dabei!
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die besonders vorselektierte bekommen und sich da dan nochmal den besten rausangeln dürfen!

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Alriin
> 
> Es stimmt aber! Selbst wenn ich genug Geld hätte mir 30 Stück zu kaufen und dann wieder 29 zurückzuschicken habe ich sicher nicht so einen guten dabei!
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die besonders vorselektierte bekommen und sich da dan nochmal den besten rausangeln dürfen!
> ...





Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn die unseren Top-20-Benchern auch jedem 30 Stück geben würden wir auch ein paar Rekorde aufstellen. Leider - wie Oliver schon mal schrieb - alles für die Elite und der Rest kann kacken gehen. Etwas bösartiger formuliert!




Jungs, alles easy!  Die spielen da einfach in einer ganz anderen Liga!
Die pennen neben ihren LN2 Dewars! Nicht so wie manche hier, die sich hin und wieder mal etwas kalten Stoff besorgen!


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

Andre Yang und NickShih haben einfach zu viel Kohle. Da kann man als "normaler" ExtremeOCer nicht mithalten. 
Morgen werden Dr.House und ich mit LN2 benchen. Allerdings noch nicht mit dem Gulftown. Das erst in ~3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

Ich hol mir Morgen auch wieder 20 Liter...


----------



## Semih91 (11. März 2010)

HWBOT News

Hier sieht ihr die neuen Weltrekorde, schon krass, was da abgeht


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

Bis Platz 70  LN2.


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

Hey Jungs!

True und ich wollen ja irgendwann vom 19-22 März zusammen benchen.
Irgendwie habe ich aber etwas wichtiges nicht beachtet:
Die LN2 Heinis arbeiten ja nicht am WE, so kann ich meine beiden Dewars nicht nachfüllen.
Kann uns beiden vielleicht jemand hier ein oder zwei Dewars für die Session ausborgen? 
Ich würde die Versandkosten komplett übernehmen.
Habe schon geschaut, aber auf die schnelle kann ich keine weiteren auftreiben.....



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Edit :....Kosten übernehme dafür selbstverständlich ich und nicht Hollywood



Du bekommst gleich einen Einlauf! 


lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

^^Edit :....Kosten übernehme dafür selbstverständlich ich und nicht Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

@True
schade das ihr so weit weg wohnt, ansonsten hätte ich mir das mal angesehen.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

@ Hollywood und den Affen  *gg* :

Leihen könnte ich euch meine Deware schon. Versand ist aber nicht drin - dazu sind die zu viel wert. Abholen + Zurückbringen bei 74243 Langenbeutingen


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2010)

Alle benchen hier zusammen! manno manno man
Da muss ich mich wohl bald mit Lippo zusammentun und auch mal wieder benchen! 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

Also begebe ich mich auf Weltreise.

@Hollywood
Dann müßten wir aber zwangsläufig am Freitag starten da ich dann ja die zusätzlichen Dewars mitbringen würde und die noch befüllt werden müssen.

@Der 8auer
Du brauchst sie ja bis kommenden Sonntag wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe ...oder ?


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Alle benchen hier zusammen! manno manno man
> 
> MFG



Ich muss immer alleine.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

Ab 15.03. sind sie frei. Hätte sie gerne am Wochenende vom 26.03. wieder.


edit: Ja dann wisst ihr ja bescheid wo ihr alle am 6. August hinkommen sollt oder?  EOS FTW


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2010)

@Alriin

Wenigstens hast du einen LN2 Händler um die Ecke! Habe ja nichtmal ein Dewar oder muss alles teuer bestellen 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

@Der 8auer
Dann komme ich Anfang der nächsten Woche sie holen und sage dir aber noch genau Bescheid wann.
Ist der Pot schon unterwegs oder soll ich ihn dann direkt mitnehmen?

Zurückbringen werde ich sie direkt nach der Session da ich dann über Langenbeutlingen zurück fahren werde.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

Geht klar. Bin aber immer erst gegen 16:30 Uhr zuhause. Dann gebe ich dir gleich den Pot von dir und die von Hollywood mit


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

OK ...ich gebe dir Montag Abend bescheid wann ich komme .....muss erst mal schauen wie ich nächste Woche arbeiten muss.


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

Könnt ihr die nicht nehmen?
Dewar's LDA


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

@Roman: Wie groß sind denn die Dinger?

@True: Frag schon mal beim Hausvorstand, ob Du nicht FR/SA/SO ausser Haus benchen darfst! 



Ü50 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die nicht nehmen?
> Dewar's LDA



Schon, aber erst nach der Session! 

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen damit ich die ganzen Schuhe zahlen kann die das mich kostet.


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen damit ich die ganzen Schuhe zahlen kann die das mich kostet.



Blödmann!  Das war ernst gemeint!


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen damit ich die ganzen Schuhe zahlen kann die das mich kostet.


Oder doch lieber einen Pelzmantel.


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

1x 30l ca. 35cm Durchmesser und 75cm hoch
1x 50l ca. 50cm Durchmesser und 80cm hoch


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> 1x 30l ca. 35cm Durchmesser und 75cm hoch
> 1x 50l ca. 50cm Durchmesser und 80cm hoch



Na genial! 
Wenn dem Affen () sein Navi jetzt noch funzt, haben wir also über 150 Liter!
Danke Roman!!!!! 

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

Hab ich nicht 

 ...und ich weiß wo Langenbeutlingen ist


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2010)

Das muss man kennen  Weltstadt :]


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

hat einer eine Lösung für mich ?

Ich versuche gerade zwei 5770er zu benchen und ich kann die Takte mit MSI AB. nur bis 960/1400 anheben.
Sobald ich in der Cfg Datei von 0 auf 1 stelle kann ich die Takte weder einstellen noch sind sie überhaupt ersichtlich 

Und die Karten können beide einzeln 1020/1450.....


----------



## Hollywood (11. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das muss man kennen  Weltstadt :]



Unbedingt! 
Aber die Session wird auf jeden Fall in die Geschichte eingehen:
Zwei Trottel mit soviel LN2......


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

@TRue

Also wenn DU mal Hilfe bei Grafikkarten brauchst... da kann dir nur noch ein AMD GPU Clock Tool helfen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

^^Seltsamerweise funzt das bei mir nicht ....ich muss dringenst ein neues OS machen


----------



## Alriin (11. März 2010)

Was heißt, das funzt nicht? Welche Version hast Du installiert?


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

Ich hatte schon bei der letzten Karte probs damit ....ich hatte die neuste Version drauf wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Da kommt gleich am Anfang eine Meldung das was fehlt und aus 

Aber ich denke das das prob mein OS ist da ich da schon zuviele OC Tools drauf hatte


----------



## Ü50 (11. März 2010)

@Mario.
kann es daran liegen? nicht alle Karten usw.
MSI Afterburner 1.50 Final & Kombustor 0.80: Geniale Tweak-Tools für Grafikkarten im Download - Afterburner, Kombustor, MSI, Download, Overclocking, Monitoring


----------



## Schnitzel (13. März 2010)

So,da ich gerade keine anderen Punktelieferanten da hab habe ich das Biostar mit dem E8500 mal aufgebaut.
Seit HWBot Rev.3 hab ich ja noch nicht wirklich gebencht,aber ich muß sagen irgendwie gefällt mir das.
78627 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb
259338 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb
To be continued


----------



## Ü50 (13. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich mache zwar nicht mit, kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen welcher der Beste Run von denen ist. Ich sehe nur Zahlen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2010)

Das ist das Ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (13. März 2010)

@ True,
dann waren die Runs ja alles nichts besonderes
Danke


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

Da geht sicher noch mehr! 

Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## MaN!aC (13. März 2010)

Kann man seine HWBot Ergebnisse nicht editieren und einen neuen Screen einfügen?

Hab jetzt mein SuperPi Ergebniss auf unter 9min gedrückt und mein MaxMem auf 1007 und hab die vorhandenen Ergebnisse editiert, aber die neuen Screens werden nicht übernommen.

Deswegen wollte ich dann mein altes SuperPi Ergebniss löschen und hab dann das neue eingetragen und auf einmal sollen 3 vorhanden sein und das alte ist von 9min auf über 14min.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. März 2010)

Du solltest keine Scores editieren oder löschen, damit gibt es schon seit dem Update der HWBot-Engine im Januar Probleme.

Einfach immer neue Scores hochladen, ist auch die Empfehlung von Massman.


----------



## MaN!aC (14. März 2010)

Danke, das wußte ich nich.


----------



## Chicago (14. März 2010)

Nach dem Editieren, mal im Profil unter Options "Force recalculation of best submissions" anklicken. Dann wird dein ACC neu berechnet!

gruß Chicago


----------



## MaN!aC (14. März 2010)

So jetzt passts wieder und alle Ergebnisse sind so wie sie sein sollten.


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Heute nochmal versucht, ob ich CPU-Z mit einer CPU um den Gefrierpunkt höher validieren kann - aber geht nix. Trotz 0°C CPU Temp (die Kältemischung aus Eis+Salz brachte schon einige Minusgrade....)

Mir juckt es förmlich in der Fingern, ich brauch unbedingt DICE und Zeit. Ersteres ist kein Problem, zweiteres schon. Aber sollte sich ein einigen Wochen hoffentlich ändern, wenn das ABI fertig ist.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich erlaubt das 3 Mann die gleiche Hardware benchen und hochladen ?


----------



## speddy411 (14. März 2010)

Nope ist es nicht...Es ist erlaubt das die HW verschieden Besitzer hatte, jedoch darf sie nur einer benchen.

Davon ausgeschlossen ist natürlich der Verkauf der HW.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Hmm... habe den leisen Verdacht bei 3 Kollegen in der HD 5570 Klasse. Sieht mir alles ziemlich gleich aus... Kannst ja mal schauen ob Dir auch was Spanisch vorkommt oder ob es nur blinder Alarm war.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

^^Wo ...da sind doch bloss vier aus vier verschiedenen Länder vertreten 

Gib mal ein link dazu was du meinst.


----------



## Hollywood (14. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Wo ...da sind doch bloss vier aus vier verschiedenen Länder vertreten
> 
> Gib mal ein link dazu was du meinst.



So seh ich das auch....


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Die 3 vom SPB OC-Team. Aquamark und Vantage.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. März 2010)

sieht alles sehr ähnlich aus - guck mal auf die Uhr in der Taskleiste. da haben 3 man mit 2 Karten gebencht


----------



## Ü50 (14. März 2010)

Radeon HD 5570 videocard

Ich vermute, er meint das hier. Im Aqua und Vantage.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

@ Ü50: genau die

@Lippo: mein ich doch, alles iwie gleich...


----------



## Lippokratis (14. März 2010)

die haben alle 3 auf dem gleichen system gebencht, das ist ja erlaubt, aber es sieht so aus als ob sie nur eine asus und eine sapphire karten  hatten. gerade bei zLOY747 ändert sich ja der Grafikkartenhersteller von Aquamark zu Vantage. Alles sehr komisch und verdächtig.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Habe so einige fragwürdige Ergebnisse in letzter Zeit gefunden. Wovon mein Favorit ein GPU-Z verification link zu einem Testbericht eines online Forums ist...


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2010)

Ich habe es bei Hw bot im Forum mal gemeldet ...mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Altbencher,
könnt ihr euch bitte mal dieses Ergebniss ansehen, das Ergebniss scheint mir sehr hoch zu sein. Ich habe den Run schon zwei mal wiederholt, mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen. Kann ich den Run bei HWBOT einstellen, oder stimmt bei dem Ergebniss etwas nicht? Ich möchte verhindern das das Ergebniss angezweifelt wird.


----------



## Hollywood (15. März 2010)

Sieht gut für mich aus. Punkte passen. Ich würd es uppen!


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

@Ü50

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt ....beim 03er kannst du den CPU Test ausstellen .
Du bekommst trotzdem ein Ergebniss und brauchst die CPU nicht unnötig stressen und es dauert auch nicht so lange .

Genauso im 05er


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt ....beim 03er kannst du den CPU Test ausstellen .
> Du bekommst trotzdem ein Ergebniss und brauchst die CPU nicht unnötig stressen und es dauert auch nicht so lange .
> ...



Mario, den CPU Test brauche ich aber doch auf dem Screen.


----------



## Hollywood (15. März 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario, den CPU Test brauche ich aber doch auf dem Screen.



Ne, kannst nach den Game Test ESC drücken. Bekommst trotzdem deinen Score angezeigt! Musste das auch lernen!


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

Bo eh, Leute ihr macht mich fertig. 
Aber wieder mal etwas dazu gelernt. Danke


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2010)

Man muss bei keinem 3DMark (außer 06er) alle Tests laufen lassen für den Score 

Selbst bei Vantage , was ich bis zum WE auch nicht wusste, danke Roman .


----------



## Hollywood (15. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Man muss bei keinem 3DMark (außer 06er) alle Tests laufen lassen für den Score
> 
> Selbst bei Vantage , was ich bis zum WE auch nicht wusste, danke Roman .



Vantage auch nicht? Heilige Maria Mutter Gottes!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. März 2010)

Leute hab die schon die 2 videos gesehen?

da stellt nikshih seine 2 weltrekorde auf.

das erste ist mit single card 5870 lightning.

YouTube - EVGA W555 + MSI Lightening 5870

das zweite ist mit 4 5870 Lightnings.

YouTube - Antec TPQ 1200W OC + EVGA W555 + MSI lightening X4

ich find so etwas echt gigantisch! 7 pötte gleichzeitig auffüllen xD

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

@Dr House
Sag bloss du hast dir bis dahin immer den Feature Test angetan 

....den mit einer 8400 GS ist eine Ewigkeit

@Hollywood 
Im Vantage kann man die Feature Test abschalten ...die CPU Test braucht man schon für einen Score .

Hoffentlich verbessert mich jetzt keiner und ich stehe als Depp da


----------



## Hollywood (15. März 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Leute hab die schon die 2 videos gesehen?
> 
> da stellt nikshih seine 2 weltrekorde auf.
> 
> ...



Nö!  Hab mir seinen Livestream angesehen! Habe fast die ganze Nacht lang zugesehen....
Er hat ungelogen über 2 Stunden versucht, den ATI Treiber zu installieren! 
War trotzdem echt epic....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. März 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nö!  Hab mir seinen Livestream angesehen! Habe fast die ganze Nacht lang zugesehen....
> Er hat ungelogen über 2 Stunden versucht, den ATI Treiber zu installieren!
> War trotzdem echt epic....



konnte leider nicht zuschauen da der stream die ganze zeit voll war, oder offline
ich find einfach nur 7 pötte sind epic


----------



## Icke&Er (15. März 2010)

Das sieht ja echt geil aus, aber ein bissel krank ist es schon! :]

Andere schütteln schon den Kopf wenn man einen hat und der knallt 7 voll, echt Respekt
*naja Hilfe hatte er ja sicher*

MFG


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Man muss bei keinem 3DMark (außer 06er) alle Tests laufen lassen für den Score
> 
> Selbst bei Vantage , was ich bis zum WE auch nicht wusste, danke Roman .



Jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig enttäuscht. Ich dachte immer DU wärst der Guru.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

Atanas ist der Lötkolbenguru ......


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Man muss bei keinem 3DMark (außer 06er) alle Tests laufen lassen für den Score
> 
> Selbst bei Vantage , was ich bis zum WE auch nicht wusste, danke Roman .



*gg* bitte



True Monkey schrieb:


> Atanas ist der Lötkolbenguru ......



Oh ja. Die vMods sind einfach godlike!


BTW: Gerade noch 2kg DICE aus der Box vom Wochenende zusammengekrazt. Hat doch tatsächlich noch für 20p gereicht  
der8auer's 89572 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 752/1053MHz


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

Mario,
es scheint mir so, hier ist jeder auf seine Art ein Guru ist.
Ich bin auch einer


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Ich bin kein Guru. Ich bin der Kaiser.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

@Ü50
Ja ...du bist der lebende Beweis dafür das man nie zu alt ist was zu lernen .....

Du bist unser Ehrenguru 



> Ich bin kein Guru. Ich bin der Kaiser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Roland ? ...ich wußte gar nicht das du das bist ....oder bist du von der Hamburg Mannheimer


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Ich bin übrigens der Dewar-schrott-Guru. Reperatur kostet mich 700€ -.-


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. März 2010)

Kriegst du da nicht schon nen neuen?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Ein neuer mit 50l der Druck aufbauen kann kostet 3000€ aufwärts...


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Bumm. Und ich hab gerade erst überlegt mir einen zuzulegen. Aber wenn eine Reperatur schon 700 Euronen kostet, was kostet dann das ganze unbeschädigte Ding?


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

Lagerbehälter sind meistens nur aus Alu und kosten ca. 1500-2000€ in der Größe. Ab 2500-3000€ gibts dann druckfähige. 
Da lasse ich das Vakuum lieber wiederherstellen


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

OOOOHHHH!!!
Mario das hat mir gut getan*Danke*


----------



## Icke&Er (15. März 2010)

Wie geht den eigentlich ein Dewar kaputt?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2010)

In dem das Vakuum entweicht. Im schlimmsten Fall durch ein Leck oder einfach altersbedingt. Ich tippe bei mir auf das zweite.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. März 2010)

oh man und ich dachte die teile halten fast ein Leben lang!
Man wird jeden tag schlauer 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

Ich hatte erst kürzlich einen defekten von Linde bei mir. Hingefahren, abgegeben, Situation erklärt, mit neuem vollen Behälter wieder heimgefahren. Jetzt merk ich erst was das für ein toller Service ist, dass die den herbrogen.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. März 2010)

Ist das ausborgen nicht auch sau teuer?

Will langsam auchmal mit LN2 anfangen nur habe ich auch kein dewar!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2010)

Hallo Captain,

toll 6 Runs 123 Punkte ich brauche 40Runs für 152 Punkte


----------



## Schnitzel (16. März 2010)

So,ich hab endlich mal die 200P geknackt.
Ich glaub diesen Monat kann ich mal um die Krone kämpfen,aber Hollywood und True werden mir das Leben sicherlich nicht einfach machen.


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ist das ausborgen nicht auch sau teuer?
> 
> Will langsam auchmal mit LN2 anfangen nur habe ich auch kein dewar!
> 
> MFG



Das ist unterschiedlich. Ich zahle gar nix.


----------



## Hollywood (16. März 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> So,ich hab endlich mal die 200P geknackt.
> Ich glaub diesen Monat kann ich mal um die Krone kämpfen,aber Hollywood und True werden mir das Leben sicherlich nicht einfach machen.



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen: 
Deine Kampagne (Wie halte ich die Lieferanten davon ab, Hollywood den 980x zu liefern) trägt Früchte! 
So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl keinen bis zum WE bekommen....


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Wo findet man die active Members List jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Hollywood (16. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wo findet man die active Members List jetzt eigentlich?



Was meinst Du Mate?

Das hier?

http://hwbot.org/community/team/pc_games_hardware?tab=members


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Nein, da gab es ja früher die aktuelle active Members List. Da steht ja nur die vom Februar.


----------



## herethic (16. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

Mal ne Frage am Rande,hoffe es geht in Ordnung:
Gibt es eigentlich schon extreme Kühlmethoden für die North-/Southbridge und die Spannungswandler?

Wie siehts aus mit Methoden für die Kühlung von Laufwerken?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich zahle gar nix.


 
Wie den das? Hast du da besondere Conections? 

PS: Auch haben will

MFG


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Nein, bei unserer Linde Gas-Filiale zahlt man nix fürs Ausleihen.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2010)

Aso! Ich dachte du bekommst auch das LN2 gratis 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Das wär schön.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

Wenn wir hier schon über LN2 reden wollte ich mal fragen wieviel ihr immer Pro liter bezahlt???
Ich habe nämlich noch garkeine erfahrung mit dem Zeug und habe deswegen keine ahnung wieviel ich für eine LN2 Session rechnen muss...


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Da ich eigentlich keine Konditionen an dritte weitergeben darf sage ich einfach mal grob 1,30€-1,60€. Kommt natürlich stark auf die Menge an. Nehme meistens knapp 100l

@ Alriin: Bei dem Literpreis brauchts auch keine weiteren Gebühren  *duckundweg*


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

Du kriegst eh stammkundenrabatt... 
Aber soo habe ich schonmal ne ungefähre richlinie.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

Northbridge gibt es. Habe ich selbst auch schon angewandt:
der8auer's 123881 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 875/1211MHz
1x CPU Pot (LN2)
1x NB Pot (DICE)
2x GPU Pot (LN2)

Ohne gekühlte NB wäre ich nie auf einen FSB von 625 bei einem nForce Chipsatz gekommen. Natürlich in Verbindung mit einem vNB Mod.

Southbridge bringt nix. (SATA übertakten? )

Spannungswandler sollten kühl gehalten werden. Allerdings nicht zu kalt. 20°C rocken schon.

Bei Laufwerken bringts nichts. Festplatten gehen eher noch kaputt.


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Alriin: Bei dem Literpreis brauchts auch keine weiteren Gebühren  *duckundweg*



Naja, das wird bei uns auch immer günstiger je mehr man nimmt. Die 20 Liter (welche eigentlich 25 Liter sind) kosten mich 54€. 10 Liter hingegen zahlen sich net aus.


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2010)

Ich habe heute ein Angebot bekommen da war der Liter Preis bei über 3€ ....allerdings kostet ein 160L Dewar dabei keinerlei Leihgebühr übers WE. ....ab 100l


----------



## Matti OC (16. März 2010)

HI, ich hab garde gesehen, dass Germany wieder sehr viele Punkte verloren hat.

Country ranking

wo bitte sind die 1100 Punkte hin?

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Mhh sehr komisch. Kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2010)

Spinnt der Bot wieder oder sind da überläufer dabei!?

Da müssen wir uns alle wieder zusammen tun und uns unsern Platz wieder holen, also attacke Leute 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (17. März 2010)

Hi, mir kommt es so vor, ob USA immer von den Updates´ Vorteile hat.
USA konnte uns 2009 nicht mal das Wasser reichen, die lagen immer so 10000 bis 13000 hinter uns.

mh, naja, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. (ich hab nichts´sagt)


----------



## Lippokratis (17. März 2010)

vielleicht Probleme wegen der Umstellung auf rev 3.5 ?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Habe ich auch erst überlegt. Aber sollte das nicht erst am Wochenende umgestellt werden?


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2010)

Ganz blöde Frage:

Was ändert sich jetzt eigentlich grundlegend bei rev 3.5?

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (17. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe ich auch erst überlegt. Aber sollte das nicht erst am Wochenende umgestellt werden?



die news seite bei hwbot sagt das es on ist. Unterschiede sehe ich jetzt nicht direkt, außer das man jetzt auch sieht wo man Punkte verliert. Das habe ich auch wirklich vermisst.


----------



## Don_Dan (17. März 2010)

Es wurde heute schon auf rev 3.5 umgestellt, Frederik ( RB ) hat das auch bei uns im Thread geposted.
Die USA waren im country ranking schon seit der Umstellung auf rev 3.0 knapp an uns dran, durch die neuen Weltrekordpunkte haben sie wohl einen kleinen Vorsprung rausholen können.
Hab gerade mal geschaut, an den Weltrekordpunkten kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.....

Neuerungen sind soweit ich weiß die Weltrekordpunkte für die ersten 10 global in jedem 3D-Benchmark, dass man sehen kann wo man Punkte verloren hat und das Teamranking für jeden Benchmark ist auch wieder da.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

In welchem Bereich liegt bei einer Northbridge der Coldbug?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2010)

Ich kann auf jeden Fall keine Ergebnisse aufrufen.
Im Fox sehe ich garnichts und im IE sind alle An den linken Rand gedrängt.(1366x768)


----------



## Jogibär (17. März 2010)

Also ich hatte auch erstmal einen kleinen Schock zu verdauen: Habe gedacht, dass sie nach der neuerlichen Rev.-Umstellung auch noch den History-Chart wegrationalisierten, aber er ist ja jetzt zum Glück noch am Ende unter der Points zu sehen. Hab' mir mal lieber gleich einen Screenshot davon gemacht, bevor der Chart auch noch irgendwann weg ist. Ich fand's auch doof, dass sie bei der großen Rev. Umstellung Ende Dezember die Daten löschten, wann man seinen besten Rang global hatte und welchen Platz man hatte.


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch gleich einen Schock zu verdauen... einer meiner Weltrekorde ist weg. So ein Extreme Systems Mann hat einen guten Phenom erwischt und meinen Athlon logischerweise in den Hintern getreten. Egal... ich hab ein paar Screenshots vom Gold-Pott. Den kann er mir nicht wegnehmen. *g*

Wo findet man jetzt eigentlich das Archiv in das man die Notifications ablegen kann???


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

Ich vermute, dass LN2 in den meisten Fällen zu kalt sein wird. Dice ist da die sichere Variante.


----------



## Lower (17. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

reicht es wenn man da nen enfachen kleinen Kupfer behälter drauflegt und ein wenig dice raufschüttet? lg


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

WOOOT! 

EVGA | Articles | EVGA Classified SR-2

Man kann das Ding wohl dann auch in einigen Wochen hier kaufen.....

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2010)

Oh Mann das Board mit zwei Gulfis würde sicher gut abgehen 

Aber der Preis ist sicher nicht seht Studentenfreundlich 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. März 2010)

Das board ist im verhältnismäßig günstig.

allein die zwei xeon cpus(gulfi 3,33 ghz) kosten pro Stück 1500 Euro!

dazu noch 12 gb ram und normaler weise 2 netzteile, da die meisten nicht genug cpu stecker haben

zudem limitieren 4 5870 in vanatage die cpus, also 3-4 x fermi^^

dann noch insgesamt 6 Pötte und ab gehts!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Und wieder rutscht die gesponserte Elite vom Pöbel weg.  Ich kanns mir auf jeden Fall nicht leisten.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2010)

@Alriin

Da gehts nicht nur dir so! Aber ich finde es immer viel cooler mit kleinerer HW ne Menge Punkte zu holen!

PS: Siehe deinen WR 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

DER Weltrekord ist schon weg. Hat sich in der Nacht von Gestern auf Heute ein Ami geschnappt. Der Lucker hat einen guten Phenom erwischt... ich nen defekten, der genau aus dem Grund einen Kern deaktiviert bekam. 

Egal, kann man eh nix machen... und wenn ich Lotto gewinne, kaufe ich EVGA alle diese Boards ab ......... und werf sie weg.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

Kostet 600 Dollares.... Also dann wohl auch 600 Euronen....


----------



## 8ykrid (17. März 2010)

YouTube - Antec TPQ 1200W OC + EVGA W555 + MSI lightening X4
Hier ein Video von! Soviele, viele, viele, viele Pots auf dem armen, armen Brett...:lol

So hab dann mal ne Frage. Habe gerdae mit kryotherm geredet. Die sagten mir das ein 25l Dewar zum schütten, ohne Druckaufbau zum entnehmen ca.1000€ kostet. Stimmt des? Das die Dinger teuer sind wusste ich ja schon vorher...Gibt es da vllt eine günstigere Alternative zu?

Andere Frage. Sind 2,62€ brutto(all inclu) für nen Liter lN2 OK?

Greetz 8ykrid


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

1000€ sind sogar verhältnismäßíg günstig  Normalerweise kosten Dewar ohne Druckaufbaufähigkeit 1500€ aufwärts. Mit Druckaufbau 2500€ aufwärts.

Preis ist nicht billig aber für kleinstmengen ganz okay.


Das EVGA Board werde ich mir sicher nicht kaufen. Sicher ein geniales Teil und massig Performance. Aber 2x 1000€ CPU und 600€ Mainboard ist dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich liegt bei einer Northbridge der Coldbug?





Alriin schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass LN2 in den meisten Fällen zu kalt sein wird. Dice ist da die sichere Variante.



Bei meinem nForce 790i lag der Coldbug bei etwa -55°C. Die beste Performance lag aber zwischen -30 bis -35°C. 

Eine kleine Dosis DICE reicht also locker aus.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2010)

Kannst du mir auch erklären warum das so ist?
Das ist in dem Fall doch nichts anderes als eine Thermoskanne und sollte nicht wesentlich mehr als 100€ kosten.
Bei einem Preis von 1000€ würde ich gerne mal die Gewinnspanne wissen.
Und auch die mit Druckaufbau sind nichts anderes,außer dass das Glas etwas dicker ist und ein Überdruckventil dran ist.
Und Kleinserie ist auch nicht,die Dinger stehen zu tausenden in den Laboren der ganzen Welt rum.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. März 2010)

@schnitzel
meine Meinung *g*
kommen wohl di kosten für die Zulassungen(Gefahrgut etc zu)

*EDIT war hier*:
So hab jetz mal a bissle geschaut.
Bin auf den hier gestossen:http://www.kgw-isotherm.de/produkte/dewar/30.html
kostet 665€, denke mal netto also 791 + Versand.

*Frage an den Roman*, kann man den auch für lN2 nehmen? Oder kennst du noch andere Hersteller?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

Das Problem liegt einfach in der aufwändigen Fertigung. Die Behälter müssen wirklich zu 100% dicht sein und das vorallem auf Dauer. 

Hinzu komm das Vakuum mit weit weniger als einem 1mbar. 

Die günstigen Behälter ohne Druckaufbaumöglichkeit bestehen zu 90% aus Aluminium. Die teuren mit Druckaufbaumöglichkeit sind aus Edelstahl. Das mit dem Überdruckventil (wie bei meinem Dewar) wurde nur früher so gemacht. Heute ist es ein spezieller Aufbau direkt auf dem Dewar. Dadurch kann man per Hebel Druck aufbauen was früher nicht möglich war.


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2010)

Müssen die Dinger nicht auch, wie manche anderen Behältisse  nach einigen Jahren neu TÜV geprüft werden?


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2010)

"Sollten" triffts wohl eher 

Für Privatpersonen ists völlig egal - für Betriebe allerdings Pflicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2010)

könnte man net theoretisch auch ne Thermoskanne nehmen ?
Für Kurze Zeit ?


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

Klar... musst du sogar.  Ist einfacher in der Handhabung vom Dewar in die Thermoskanne und dann in den Pot. *g*


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2010)

hehe, so war das net gemeint^^
aber auch egal


----------



## Lippokratis (17. März 2010)

aber die Thermoskanne würde ich lieber nicht zu schrauben, sonst gibt es einen lauten knall und die Glassplitter stecken in den Wänden. Da entsteht ein ganz schöner Druck, gerade bei nicht so gut isolierenden Gefäßen wie einer normalen Thermoskanne


----------



## 8ykrid (17. März 2010)

@der8auer
schau mal bitte den letzten Post von mir an und sag mal was zu dem Dewar. Die anderen könnennatürlich och gucken und ihre Meinung zu preisgeben.


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

8ykrid schrieb:


> @der8auer
> schau mal bitte den letzten Post von mir an und sag mal was zu dem Dewar. Die anderen könnennatürlich och gucken und ihre Meinung zu preisgeben.



Das ist nicht die Art von Behälter, die man braucht.
Dann doch eher sowas hier:


----------



## 8ykrid (17. März 2010)

Kannst mir bitte mal Hersteller posten ? Danke


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

SY-Lab... eine Österreichische Firma (zumindest ist das hier einer der Marktführer für sowas)


----------



## Hollywood (17. März 2010)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Kannst mir bitte mal Hersteller posten ? Danke



Kauf sowas ja nicht neu, oder wir verkloppen dich! 
Hab meine in der Bucht gekauft und bin ganz happy damit.
Werde mir aber noch ein oder zwei weitere besorgen.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. März 2010)

> Kauf sowas ja nicht neu, oder wir verkloppen dich!


Ey, ich kann Karate
Ja das Prob in der Bucht ist, das du es nicht siehst ob das Ding defekt ist(und dort kosten die halt trotzdem noch ne Menge). 

Ich hab schon 2 Auktionen im  Visier. Und der Anbieter sieht recht gut bewertet aus. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

*AW: True Monkey & Hollywood für PCGHX. 19-21.03.2010 #39*

Vielen Dank, bei 790FX sollte es dann ähnlich sein, oder?


----------



## Alriin (17. März 2010)

@CoNtAcT

Ja, mein MSI 790FX-GD70 bootete nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr... und der Chipsatz wurde lediglich "passiv" durch den CPU-Pot mitgekühlt.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. März 2010)

Glückwünsche an das ganze Team. Wir haben die 11000 Punktemarke durchbrochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (18. März 2010)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir schon unter den Top 10 waren. Es wartet definitiv noch viel Arbeit auf uns.


----------



## anselm (18. März 2010)

Die nächste Session kommt bestimmt bald. 
Dann sammel ich mit meinem Freund wieder ordentlich Punkte.
Bald haben wir die 50p - Grenze erreicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. März 2010)

Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein und 11000 hatte wir auch vor der Umstellung noch nicht. Gerade jetzt mit neuen motivierten Mitgliedern geht es immer voran. Es muss ja nur jeder 90 Points erbenchen und schon sind wir erster in der Teamwertung


----------



## Semih91 (18. März 2010)

Ich werde auch aufjedenfall nach den Sommerferien, nachdem ich von Roman etc. bei der LN2 Aktion, also AOCM (oder wie das heißt) lerne, wie man mit LN2 oder Dice umgeht, damit benchen. So sollte auch etwas mehr Punkte für mich drin sein. Außerdem habe ich ja sowieso noch nicht alle Ässe aus dem Ärmel geschüttet, da ist noch Platz nach oben, was ich aber extra frei lasse


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

Super  Wir kommen den Top 10 wieder näher  Weiter so!


----------



## Icke&Er (18. März 2010)

Super!

Ein großes Lob an alle Member und erfolgreichen Bencher 

stay tuned guys!

MFG


----------



## 8ykrid (18. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an das ganze Team! good job!


----------



## Alriin (18. März 2010)

Mal ne Intel-Frage: welche Tools bieten sich zum übertakten unter Windoof beim Sockel 1366 an?
Mir gefällt AMDs K10Stat, aber hat Intel auch ein so geniales Tool? SetFSB ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich will einzelne Kerne auch beim Core i7 nach oben schrauben können.


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2010)

Wenn du ein EVGA Board hast ist ELEET die beste Wahl.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. März 2010)

Was für ein Board hast du denn??
EVGA hat ja zum beispiel dieses Eleet Tool.
MSI hat glaube ich auch sonnen ding.
Aber soo allgemeine Tools die nicht von einem Board hersteller kommen fallen mir jz nicht ein.


----------



## Alriin (19. März 2010)

Ich hab ein Asus P6T6 WS Revolution.


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2010)

HI, da ist doch auch ein Tool bei, V..... 
lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (19. März 2010)

Dieses Asus-Ding meinst Du? hmmm... ob das die Erfüllung ist? Muss mir das halt mal ansehen wenn es sonst nichts gibt.


----------



## 8ykrid (19. März 2010)

*@matti*

Tweakers.fr

Ist für die CPU´s mit integrierten Speichercontroller auch nicht verkehrt. Oder halt setFSB. 
Musst halt die Spannugen im Bios hochstellen und kannst dann sicher booten und dann den TAkt hochschrauben


----------



## mAlkAv (19. März 2010)

CPUTweaker ist doch für RAM Timings, und nicht zum Übertakten


----------



## CrashStyle (19. März 2010)

Hab diese Woche meine DICE Session gehabt, und war auch am Mittwoch erfolgreich 82.1 Punkte für mich und das Team auf über 11k beracht eigenlob *duckundweg* 

Gestern (Donnerstag) lief es auch ganz okay, bis ich die ergebnisse überschriben habe. Naja was soll nächstel mal wirds besser.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2010)

Stell dich nicht unter den Scheffel.
Sind doch wirklich ein paar schöne Ergebnisse bei raus gekommen.
Hast du den 06er noch in der Tasche oder ist dir genau wie mir die Kiste dabei abgek....


----------



## CrashStyle (19. März 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht unter den Scheffel.
> Sind doch wirklich ein paar schöne Ergebnisse bei raus gekommen.
> Hast du den 06er noch in der Tasche oder ist dir genau wie mir die Kiste dabei abgek....



mit der 8800 GTS 512 meinst du? NEin mit der Karte habe ich den 06er nicht geschafft leider. bzw. nicht nochmal versucht1


----------



## Icke&Er (19. März 2010)

82 Punkte sind doch Super!

Haste echt super gemacht  , weiter so!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Aber hallo, das ist doch ne ansehnliche Leistung


----------



## Ü50 (19. März 2010)

Ich finde das beachtlich 4 Ergebnisse und 82 Punkte
Ich brauche 41 E für gerade mal 152 Punkte.
Wenn mein Pot da ist, könnte sich das bei mir jedoch auch ändern.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. März 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> 82 Punkte sind doch Super!
> 
> Haste echt super gemacht  , weiter so!
> 
> MFG





theLamer schrieb:


> Aber hallo, das ist doch ne ansehnliche Leistung





Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich finde das beachtlich 4 Ergebnisse und 82 Punkte
> Ich brauche 41 E für gerade mal 152 Punkte.
> Wenn mein Pot da ist, könnte sich das bei mir jedoch auch ändern.



Danke jungs, stimmt mit den 4 Ergebnissen ab ich schon ordentlich was geholt.


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Dieses Asus-Ding meinst Du? hmmm... ob das die Erfüllung ist? Muss mir das halt mal ansehen wenn es sonst nichts gibt.


Hi,
ich meinte das -ASUS TurboV-

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

getestet hatte ich es mit einen Asus RP II.


lg Matti

PS:   jabski (Bench Tec UK) hab ich wieder ein 
HWBOT Hardware Masters.


----------



## theLamer (19. März 2010)

Sauber 
Jabski ist der Typ, der einen CPU-Z-Score von mir reportet hat, weil er nicht wusste, dass man mit dem i7 920 einen 22er Multi fahren kann..


----------



## Professor Frink (19. März 2010)

hm, naja kann man ja auch nur wenn man Kerne deaktiviert hat. Trotzdem peinlich Scores wegen sowas zu reporten. Macht einem imho schnell das Image kaputt.


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sauber
> Jabski ist der Typ, der einen CPU-Z-Score von mir reportet hat, weil er nicht wusste, dass man mit dem i7 920 einen 22er Multi fahren kann..



Und ich dachte es geht schon, wenn man zwei Kerne + HT hat  mist 

für CPU-Z könnte ja noch was gehen. mit 22 Multi 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

lg Matti


----------



## 8ykrid (19. März 2010)

> CPUTweaker ist doch für RAM Timings, und nicht zum Übertakten


Dann schau dir das tool mal genau an. Kann man den BLCK und andere nicht etwa doch verstellen...


----------



## mAlkAv (19. März 2010)

Vielleicht schaust du noch mal. Den BCLK kann man nicht verstellen, höchstens die Multis und das auch erst seit der letzten Version


----------



## 8ykrid (19. März 2010)

Ok hat i mich verguckt, trotzdem ist set fsb optimal zum takern


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. März 2010)

Falls ihr bei Xtremesystems einen Account haben solltet, habt ihr dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit bei der Wahl zur Vergabe des Titels _Xtreme Legend_ abzustimmen. Mit dabei sind dieses Jahr Richba5tard und Massman von Hwbot: Xtreme Legend Vote 2010 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. März 2010)

Danke für dem Hinweis  
Gleich mal mit abgestimmt...


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2010)

Jau habe gestern schon abgestimmt  Richb5tard ftw :]


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2010)

Heute bei HWBOT reingeschaut... und gleich mal gesehen, dass ich bei 2 Submissions über 20P verloren habe. Grund: 3DMark 2006 + Vantage bei der HD4850 jeweils einen Platz verloren (jetzt: Platz 3 und 2)

Gegen den i7-980X kommt man überhaupt nicht an


----------



## Professor Frink (20. März 2010)

das hab ich auch gemerkt. In fast jedem Benchmark sind die ersten 5 Plätze jetzt von den 980X besetzt -_- . Die haben doch alle zuviel Geld


----------



## CrashStyle (20. März 2010)

Den werden bei uns auch bald ein paar haben  Meiner steckt im Focus drine


----------



## onkel-bill (20. März 2010)

Hä, den gibts bei "Focus" als Abo-Prämie???


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2010)

Wenn man ein lebenslanges Abonnement abschließt vielleicht xD


----------



## Icke&Er (20. März 2010)

Quatsch, der hat in seinen Ford Focus einen Bench-Pc eigebaut! 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (20. März 2010)

Hi, die neuen sollen aber nicht so der Hammer sein.
lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2010)

Ja das B1 stepping ist nicht so toll. Lieber auf B2 warten :]


----------



## Matti OC (20. März 2010)

oder einen der ersten ES 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2010)

Ich hasse ES... sollten vom Bot gestichen werden.


----------



## Alriin (20. März 2010)

Die vom Bot haben doch selbst alle einen....


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. März 2010)

Ich nehme auch Einen+Board u. Speicher, wenn es nix kostet


----------



## Alriin (21. März 2010)

TiN (CPU-Z Rekordhalter) bencht gerade live.


----------



## True Monkey (21. März 2010)

Kann mir einer mal das übersetzten/erläutern ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

wtf ?^^
Wo kommt denn das her ? Gib mal nen Kontext


----------



## Don_Dan (21. März 2010)

Das ist das was ein totes EVGA-Board ausgibt, gell?


----------



## True Monkey (21. März 2010)

Das ist ein Fehlercode vom AMIBIOS und bezieht sich nicht auf einen Hersteller

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBIOS8_Checkpoint_and_Beep_Code_List_PUB.pdf

Ich habe das zur Zeit bei meinen ASUS


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

ja ? Ist das die Bedeutung eines PiepCodes  den das Ding ausgibt ?
Da lob ich mir mein Phoenix Bios, da gibts entweder Graka im Arsch, Ram im Arsch oder Prozzi im Arsch und nicht sowas kryptisches.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. März 2010)

Sorry, kann dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Hast du mal beim Asus-Support angefragt?

Das hab ich im CHIP-Forum gefunden:
_"FF" sieht man nur in 2 Situationen:
1.) Er bootet ganz normal, dann uist es einfach der letzte Postcode und  der bleibt sthen bis der Rechner augeschaltet wird.
2.) Er sagt keinen Piep sondern geht direkt auf "FF" -> CPU, GraKa  (wenn AGP) oder Speicher futsch bzw. nicht ganz astrein......

Im ersten ist alles ok, den zweiten kannst du auch im Bios nicht  abändern (wie auch wenn er nicht angeht)_


----------



## speddy411 (21. März 2010)

Hmm also übersetzen kann ich das aber was es nun genau bedeutet versteh ich auch nciht.

1. Flash/BIOS wurde geupdated
2. Deaktiviere Flash Write
3. Deaktiviere ATAPI Hardware
4. Stelle die CPUID im Register wieder her
5. Gebe die Kontrolle von sonstwas noch sonstwo 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Sorry, kann dir nicht weiterhelfen.
> Hast du mal beim Asus-Support angefragt?
> 
> Das hab ich im CHIP-Forum gefunden:
> ...



Dann müsste es ja evtl booten wenn alle anderen Komponenten mal getauscht werden (CPU,RAM,Karte)


----------



## Schnitzel (22. März 2010)

Meint ihr das es sich für 3D benches lohnt einen E8500@5,6Ghz samt einem Paar Crucials 4-4-4-4 bis 600Mhz gegen einen i750@weis ich nicht und einem Paar Ripjaws zu tauschen?


----------



## onkel-bill (22. März 2010)

Hmm, leider weißt Du nicht, wie gut der 750er geht...
Und da der kein SMT hat... Gerade für 3DM06 helfen 4(8) Kerne...

Ein 860er wäre zu teuer?

Ich pers. würde da lieber auf n 930er wechseln.

__________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. März 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn der CPU-Score beim 8500'er @ 5,6GHz?
Der 860'er @ 750'er getarnt (also SMT aus) macht @ 4,5GHz ~ 7500Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dann müsste es ja evtl booten wenn alle anderen Komponenten mal getauscht werden (CPU,RAM,Karte)


 
Er bootet auch nicht wenn ich das alles tausche.

Ein 920er lief auch nicht und ram und graka habe ich auch schon andere getestet.
Vllt lieg es am defekten 1sten Pci-e Slot der ja schon seit Wochen kein Bild mehr rausgibt.
Bisher lief das Board aber noch über die anderen .

Also ab in die RMA


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Die 4,8 GHz wollen immer noch nicht... bleibt mir nur noch Singlechannel-RAM auszuprobieren, vielleicht geht damit noch etwas... QPI @ 1,5V, VCOre + 0,25V, CPU PLL @ 1,85V, DDR@ 1,75V
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/977583_thelamer_cpu_z_core_i7_920_4762.24_mhz


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2010)

Wenn du das unter Luft/H2O gemacht hast, ist es trotzdem ein sehr guter Score. Unter Windoof mit SetFSB geht nicht mehr?


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Ist bereits mit windoof und setfsb
Kühler ist Alpenföhn Brocken... mehr scheint mit Luft nicht zu gehen. 2 MHz BCLK bräucht ich noch für die 4,8


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. März 2010)

so bench grad ne 4350 von msi.

hat zum glück nen sehr guten speicher! aber pencil mod bringt nichts mehr. müsste mal reverse mod probieren.

zudem: ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei ati lod tweaking so viel bringt^^

bin jetzt bei 01er unter den top 3. in am auf platz 5. leider machen 03 und 05 mucken. muss noch weiter testen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Du Lucker ... meine konnte mit Vmod 1100 MHz GPU aber kam nicht über die 515 MHz beim RAM raus - keinen einzigen TOP5-Platz ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. März 2010)

ja leider gehört die karte nur nem verwandten, kann so keinen v mods drauf machen^^

leider grad nur ein bescheidenes 05er ergebniss. platz 4 imo.

hab grad nochmal 01 überprüft. mir fehlen 300 punkte zum 2. platz^^

jetzt kommt 03 und 06..

edit:platz 2 in 03


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

Mein Nachbar ist gerade dabei mit 2 GF 6600 GT zu organisieren, die ich gegen meine nicht übertaktbare X1900XT tausche 
Dann an beide VMod und ab geht die Post


----------



## CrashStyle (22. März 2010)

eiswolf benchst du  on Air?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. März 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> eiswolf benchst du  on Air?




jepp, kann auch nur knapp 4,5 ghz fahren, da mein board langsam echt zickig wird. normal schaff ich knapp 4,8 durch 01er^^

hab jetzt mal 6 ergebnisse. reicht für den anfang. wenn die karte nen volt mod hätte

jetzt hab ich hier noch meinen alten e8400 in C0. punkte sind punkte^^ kann aber erst wieder morgen benchen.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. März 2010)

Post mal ein bild davon ( Vom aufbau), bin neugierig^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. März 2010)

ich hab einfach meinen rechner hingelegt die 4350 reingesteckt und nen ultra kaze draufgestellt^^ da ist nichts besonderes.

morgen kommen noch zwei zusätzliche ultra kazes drauf


----------



## Schnitzel (22. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der CPU-Score beim 8500'er @ 5,6GHz?
> Der 860'er @ 750'er getarnt (also SMT aus) macht @ 4,5GHz ~ 7500Punkte



Ich muß mal gestehen ich gar keinen 06 mit 5,5Ghz,mit der 7900er hab ich unter Dice wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch keinen score hinbekommen.
Da neuste was ich habe ist der run mit der 8800GTS mit knapp 4,7 Ghz,da ist der score knapp über 4400.

Schnitzel_12000's 12804 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 615/920MHz


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2010)

@Eiswulf93
hast du einen Vmod für die Sapphire 4350, ich habe hier zwei rumliegen.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. März 2010)

So ,ich hab gerade nochmal ein wenig probiert.
Es bleibt dabei,man kann so über den Daumen etwas weniger als 100CPU Pkt. pro 100Mhz rechnen.
Also käme ich wohl so bei 5300 Punkten aus.
Kann man abschätzen wieviel Punkte mehr ein Quad bringen würde?
Hilft mir vielleicht schon ein Q6600 weiter,die gibts ja mittlerweile zum Sparkurs?
Die Jungs über mir kommen mit einem Q6xxx @4,5Ghz so bei 6500-7000 Punkten aus,
der Gesamtscore ist aber nicht wesentlich höher bei gleichen oder besseren Taktraten auf der Karte.

Achja,beim probieren ist noch das hier raus gekommen.
Schnitzel_12000's 7736 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 7900 GT @ 710/980MHz,
damit bin ich dann wieder sicher über der 200Pkt Marke.


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

@ ü50: Mach mal ein Foto von Vorder- und Rückseite der Karte... Sollte kein Prob sein


----------



## True Monkey (22. März 2010)

@Schnitzel 

Vergleich mal hier ...dieselbe Karte mal mit einem Dual bei 4,5 und dann mit Quad bei 4 Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im 06er braucht man einen Quad


----------



## Lippokratis (22. März 2010)

Ich habe weniger Punkte mit einem e5300@4,3ghz als mit einem q6600@3,95. Auch in den anderen 3dmarks liegt da wahrscheinlich am Cache , aber bei 06 ist ein Quad und höher ein muss. Außerdem kannst su mit dem q6600 auch noch richtig Punkte machen


----------



## Schnitzel (22. März 2010)

Boah,das ist ja brutal,über 2000 Punkte mehr bei wesentlich weniger Takt.
Ist der Effekt bei kleineren Karten Prozentual der gleiche?

Mein Problem sind halt die Finanzen.
Ich kann nicht mal eben 500€ dagegen anschmeißen.
Aber so wie ich das sehe reicht da ja durchaus auch ein halbwegs guter Q6xxx.
Hat zufällig jemand noch einen?
Nach welchem Stepping muss ich suchen?


----------



## mAlkAv (22. März 2010)

G0-Stepping


----------



## Lippokratis (22. März 2010)

bei ebay und in foren sind so 90-100€ für einen Q6600 normal. G0- stepping wie malkav schon schrieb ist das wichtigste, die gehen dann ja meistens locker mit 3600MHz und das gibt schon richtig punkte in 06


----------



## Schnitzel (23. März 2010)

Ich hab schon überall durchgeschaut,momentan nix da.
Einzig ein B3 für 70€ MP.
Falls ihr über einen G0 stolpert bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Eiswulf93
> hast du einen Vmod für die Sapphire 4350, ich habe hier zwei rumliegen.




ATI 4350 voltmod - BenchTec

ist zwar nur ram mod ,aber kann doch was bringen. ne anleitung zum löten für vgpu ist auch dabei.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2010)

@theLamer

@ ü50: Mach mal ein Foto von Vorder- und Rückseite der Karte... Sollte kein Prob sein.
*Danke, hat sich erledigt. S u.
*
@Eiswulf93
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Eiswolf93
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.




kein problem.

hab jetzt mal die paar ergebnisse mit der 4350 hochgeladen. die karte hab ich noch bis zur ende dieser woche. muss noch alles rausholen was geht. wo könnte ich mich noch verbessern? welcher lod wert ist gut für die karte? hab genau 3,9 genommen.

zudem hab ich noch 2 scores meiner 8800 gts 512 mb gefunden. schade, dass die zur session nicht gelaufen ist-,-

mfg Eiswolf93

jetzt kommt der e8400(C0) mal schaun was noch geht.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. März 2010)

Hi, kommt natürlich immer auf den Benchmark an, aber 3.9 ist meistens zuviel.
Aquamark fährst du zum Beispiel am Besten mit 1.3-1.6

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

@mAlkAv : Wieso bist du eigentlich nicht in unserem Team?


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2010)

Die Frage stell ich ihm regelmäßig... er weiß es nicht.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. März 2010)

Doch, doch er weiß es 
Er hat sein eigenes und ist in einem anderen Forum zu Hause 


Gruß


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich spreche im Namen des ganzen Teams wenn ich sage, dass du jederzeit bei uns Willkommen bist. 

Bei uns ist immer ein Bettchen für dich frei.


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

Ja, wenn du willst, bekommst du sogar ein Doppelbett - oder wir räumen das Himmelbett frei, wo die ganze abgerauchte Hardware ruht


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hi, kommt natürlich immer auf den Benchmark an, aber 3.9 ist meistens zuviel.
> Aquamark fährst du zum Beispiel am Besten mit 1.3-1.6
> 
> Gruß



ok, muss mal schaun, in 01er bringt es genauso wie bei nvidia ungefähr bei 4 laufen zu lassen. im nature test auch auf 4,9.

könnte vielleicht der grund sein, warum mein 05er score so niedrig ist. 

bringt es bei der karte 03er auf win7 laufen zu lassen?


----------



## mAlkAv (23. März 2010)

Im 3DM01 profitiert eigentlich nur der Nature vom hohen LOD, die anderen nachfolgenden Tests kannst du mit LOD 1-2 laufen lassen.(meine Erfahrung, hängt aber auch von der Architektur ab)

3DM03 unter Win7 hat zumindest bei mir keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu XP gebracht.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. März 2010)

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand von euch hier ne antwort geben: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/90572-gamer-dice-graka-sub-zero-10.html#post1658226


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Also,

der E8400 ist die mit abstand schlechteste CPU die ich je in meienn Händen hatte. hab jetzt nur mal von jedem bench einen run gemacht, um die 0,1 punkte zu holen... die schafft mit 1,62 V(!) nicht mal die 4,4 Ghz XD
batch ist etwas mit Q818A2xx im I-Net findet man über den überhaupt nichts.

da ich jetzt doh wieder zeit habe, beschäftige ih mich lieber mit der 4350.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

keine 4,4 GHz @ 1,62V  - das ist echt mal ne Hammer-CPU


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2010)

Ich finde es nicht angebracht über sowas zu lachen... als mein erster Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition (dem Ding solch einen Namen zu geben...) bei 3,4GHz @LN2 schlapp machte, konnte ich auch nicht lachen!


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

Ja natürlich ist es bitter, aber was will man machen? Ich hab mit meiner 4350 auch extremes Pech gehabt, nachdem der Speicher selbst bei +0,4V nicht höher als 515 MHz ging... die 1 GHz GPU-Takt haben mir da natürlich auch nix gebracht.


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2010)

Was man machen will? Töten!


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

Oder bei ebay verhökern xD

Aber helft lieber mal Gamer_95, der ist gerade am DICE-Benchen und bekommt seinen i7 nicht über 4,5 GHz...!


----------



## Semih91 (23. März 2010)

@Eiswolf:
Zu viel des Guten ist meistens auch schlecht. Vllt hättest du einfach etwas weniger Spannung geben sollen, vllt lag es ja wirklich dadran


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> @Eiswolf:
> Zu viel des Guten ist meistens auch schlecht. Vllt hättest du einfach etwas weniger Spannung geben sollen, vllt lag es ja wirklich dadran



angefangen bei 1,5V drunter ist nicht akzeptabel

hab auch mit anderen spannungen gespielt, hat nichts gebracht.

hab noch vergessen nen pcmark 05 run zu machen, danach cpu wechsel und weiter gehts


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Ich habs geschafft

Die Karte ist TOT! XD

nochmal den pencil mod erneuert und siehe da, jetzt laufen die 700 mhz ram.

Nach 20 min. BOOM 

Speicherkontroller hats gefetzt.

und das war die karte eines verwandten. zum glück hab ich hier noch ne 8400 gs liegen.

PS: sry für doppelpost


----------



## Schnitzel (23. März 2010)

Tot ist egal.
Das wichtige ist - hast du die runs durchgebracht.

Übrigens - ich hab meinen Quad.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Tot ist egal.
> Das wichtige ist - hast du die runs durchgebracht.
> 
> Übrigens - ich hab meinen Quad.




ich hab heute genau einen score hingelegt. 99k in am3, bringt mir aber nichts.

ich hab grad das gefühl, egal was ich mache, ich mache es kaputt...


----------



## theLamer (23. März 2010)

Hm meine hat 1,9V VGPU gesehen (1,1 Standard) und +0,45V VMem - und gibt auch nur noch bunte Bilder aus 
Das macht echt die Verzweiflung, wenn man extra nen Vmod ranhaut und auch bei noch so viel SPannung nicht 5 MHz mehr gehen 

Backofen? Oder ist das in deinem Fall hoffnunglos?


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Im 3DM01 profitiert eigentlich nur der Nature vom hohen LOD, die anderen nachfolgenden Tests kannst du mit LOD 1-2 laufen lassen.(meine Erfahrung, hängt aber auch von der Architektur ab)
> 
> 3DM03 unter Win7 hat zumindest bei mir keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu XP gebracht.




Mit Win 7 im 03 habe ich fast 2000 Punkte mehr als unter XP.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. März 2010)

Wen ich noch ein bisschen Überredungskunst zeige, darf ich die tage ein I7 975 benchen on dice! Bei einem Freund


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm meine hat 1,9V VGPU gesehen (1,1 Standard) und +0,45V VMem - und gibt auch nur noch bunte Bilder aus
> Das macht echt die Verzweiflung, wenn man extra nen Vmod ranhaut und auch bei noch so viel SPannung nicht 5 MHz mehr gehen
> 
> Backofen? Oder ist das in deinem Fall hoffnunglos?




ich sah von der karte, als sie starb nur eienn hellen blitz und nen kleien knall.

aber auf dem PCB sehe ich keienn brandfleck o.Ä. ich kann bei der karte nur noch knapp 0,6V auf dem ram auslesen. hab zudem ein kleine delle auf einem chip gefunden, könnte aber auch schon da gewesen sein.


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2010)

@theLamer
@Eiswulf93
kennt ihr sonst keine Möglichkeit Eure Karten klein zu bekommen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Post mal ein bild davon ( Vom aufbau), bin neugierig^^




Hier mal paar bilder, als die karte noch lebte. air cooling FTW!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. März 2010)

Schaut gut belüftung^^ Schade um die Karte


----------



## speddy411 (23. März 2010)

Die Ultras sehen echt tötlich aus...Da will ich nicht meine Finger reinbekommen 

Kein Vergleich zu den Luffis mit den ich immer benche.


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2010)

@Eiswulf93
mit meinem E84 beschäftige ich mich gerade, der läuft gerade im 03.
Ich musste ihn jedoch etwas runter holen, Ihm wurde es etwas zu warm, mal gerade 11° draußen .


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. März 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Die Ultras sehen echt tötlich aus...Da will ich nicht meine Finger reinbekommen
> 
> Kein Vergleich zu den Luffis mit den ich immer benche.



paar schnittwunden hab ich schon^^

zudem sind drei von denen ganz schön laut. kommt schon fast an einen staubsauger ran. 

ich werd mal veruschen die karte zu backen. vieleleicht hat ja der chip so was wie selbstrekonstruierung

was mich am meisten ärgert ist, wie viele karten ich den letzten zwei monaten in den tot geschickt habe!

1. eine 7900 gs.
2. 8800 GTS 640 MB
3.8800 GTS 512 MB
4. 7300 GS
5. 4350
6. vllt. noch eine 9800 gtx+(volt mod ist abgebrochen)

ich glaub ich sollte mal echt auf ein komplett neues sys sparen.

edit: @Ü50: toll ist auch ein E0 Stepping^^


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2010)

@Eiswulf93

wie nennt man dich denn jetzt "Grillmeister"
die guten Karten, schade um sie.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. März 2010)

Wenn wir hier Heute bei schrotten von GraKas sind kann ich die frohe bootschaft überbringen das ich meine 8800GTS auch in den Himmel gevoltet habe


----------



## onkel-bill (24. März 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage anderer Art:

Ich hab mir ein CF-Pärchen X1900 zugelegt.
Beim ersten "Vorabtest" heute früh hat sich mir jedoch offenbart:
mein Vorbesitzer hat auf beide Karten das gleiche, veränderte BIOS geflasht.

Jetzt haben beide Karten nicht nur die gleichen, nicht standartisierten Taktraten, sondern auch noch die selbe Vendor-ID...
Da ich aber die X1900XTX und die X1900 CF-Master (XT) natürlich auch einzeln benchen möchte, frag ich mich, in wie weit ich nun "nachweisen" muß, daß das eine die XTX und die andere die CF -M (XT) ist? 
Einfach die Scores hochladen, und hoffen, nicht "reported" zu werden?

BTW: die Crossfire Master geht ungefähr gleich gut, wie die XTX...

_____________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. März 2010)

fotos von den karten machen, wenns geht hinten von den aufklebern auch.

situation erklären und ich denke das sollte reichen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## onkel-bill (24. März 2010)

okay, THX!!!


----------



## Alriin (24. März 2010)

Meine LN2-Session geht auch gerade zu Ende.... da einer der 3 Kerne recht früh schlapp gemacht hat, wurde es leider nix mit dem einem Weltrekord... aber ich hab ein paar Pünktchen fürs Team und ein paar Pokale für mich geholt.

Und ein paar Bier gesoffen. 

Danke Mario!


----------



## Semih91 (24. März 2010)

Immer diese Alkoholiker  
Hab eben acuh die Ergebnisse gesehen, sehr nice


----------



## Alriin (24. März 2010)

Ja, an dem Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition haben sich schon einige die Zähne ausgebissen... dementsprechend viele Punkte gibt es für die Scores.

Übrigens Danke noch mal an Linde Gas Eggendorf für den "Saft"!


----------



## Turrican (24. März 2010)

gratz, tolle arbeit michael


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> gratz, tolle arbeit michael



Was? Das mit den Bieren? Also früher hätt ich weit mehr gepackt... ich bin eben doch schon ein alter Sack!


----------



## Ü50 (25. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Was? Das mit den Bieren? Also früher hätt ich weit mehr gepackt... ich bin eben doch schon ein alter Sack!



Hallo Jüngling

Alkohol habe ich auch, jedoch mein Pot ist noch nicht fertig.
Naja 4 Flaschen ist ja etwas dürftig, die Ergebnisse jedoch nicht.
Oder standen die anderen Flaschen außerhalb von deinem Bild.


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

Neee, waren nur 5.  Ich trink normalerweise nur Rotwein. 

Hab gerade das letzte LN2 sinnvoll genutzt. 7470MHz. *g*


----------



## Alriin (25. März 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich möchte hierfür ein paar nette Worte hören.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. März 2010)

Braver Junge.


----------



## Hollywood (25. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich möchte hierfür ein paar nette Worte hören.



Kaiserin Sissi "die Große" hat wieder zugeschlagen! 
Absolut top Arbeit! Der Rest, den Du da gestern abgeladen hast, 
ist auch nicht zu verachten! 

Well done Buddy!


----------



## CrashStyle (25. März 2010)

@Alriin

Hast ein lob von mir in HWbot als Kommand bekommen


----------



## Icke&Er (25. März 2010)

Ja, das Ergebniss ist nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Respekt

MFG


----------



## theLamer (25. März 2010)

Geiles Ergebnis


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage: Was ist das? Normal? Überlastungserscheinung? Korrosion würde ich nicht sagen, dann soweit ich weiß war die Graka noch nicht unter DICE.. Ist mir grad aufgefallen, bevor ich die Graka in den Backofen getan habe.

Vielleicht lässt sie sich ja noch mal überreden


----------



## Alriin (26. März 2010)

Neee, das kommt schon mal vor. Vergiß das.


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

Jau, war auch nur rein aus Interesse gefragt. Jetzt erstmal die Graka abkühlen lassen und nachher testen. Hoffentlich geht die wieder ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (26. März 2010)

Sieht aus als ob das Flussmittel vom Löten ist.Also schon bei der Produktion nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet.


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich möchte hierfür ein paar nette Worte hören.



Hi, fein fein  

ich hab auch noch einen 352, blöd ist das er nicht auf dem 790i läuft und auf dem x48 nur defauft  

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

xD gerade meine 8800GT getestet, die im Backofen war - eingebaut - PC angemacht
piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip 

Ununterbrochen ein extrem lautes, hochfrequentes Piepen 
Gleich wieder raus genommen, GTX285 rein, funzt problemlos.

Werd sie vlt morgen noch mal einbauen, aber wird zu 90% nix mehr.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. März 2010)

Das ist eigentlich das typische Signal wenn kein PCI-E Strom Stecker drin ist.

Hast du mal die Eingangsspannungen nachgemessen?


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

Der gleiche Stecker steckt ja u.a. in der GTX285


----------



## mAlkAv (26. März 2010)

Jo ich meinte ja auch an der Grafikkate 
Gehe mal davon aus das das NT in Ordnung ist


----------



## theLamer (26. März 2010)

Ich bau sie nochmal ein nachher und wenn sie dann nicht will, hat sie Pech. Ist eh ne Müllkarte gewesen.

Update: Piept immer noch, ist beim Elektroschrott 
Dafür hab ich meine Krücken-HD4350 für 20€ verticken können


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2010)

an wen denn ? Jemanden ausm Forum oder einen armen Ebay-******* ?


----------



## 8ykrid (27. März 2010)

Hi jungs,
welchen SETFSB Taktgeber für Fujitsu siemens MS7034VP-A13 chipset AMD790G?
Könnten ein paar pktchen rausspringen


----------



## Lippokratis (27. März 2010)

mal aufs board gucken - die sind immer gut zu erkennen CPUCooL  oder die etwas neueren sehen so aus http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1158/Gigabyte-P55A-UD6-PLL.jpg


----------



## Schnitzel (27. März 2010)

Schaut euch mal bei Ebay die Auktion 190383465014 an.
Wenn da mal nicht einer Spaß dran hatte ein paar Karten zu zerstören.
Ich könnte wetten da hat der Bot seine Finger im Spiel.


----------



## Alriin (27. März 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal bei Ebay die Auktion 190383465014 an.



omfg 

Bin neugierig wie hoch der Preis geht... denn die Karten werden definitiv alle kaput sein.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2010)

Hi

ich plan derzeitig für ostern endlich mein 425W NT in rente zu schicken.

hab grad das Sapphire 1250W in Visier. das es ja baugleich zum enermax ist und knapp 50 euro günstiger.

Was ich mir aber lieber kaufen will ist das Antec 1200W OC-Edition. Gibt es das in Europa überhaupt? Kennt ihr für das NT eine Bezugsquelle?
Würde sich ein US-Import sich lohnen?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (27. März 2010)

Würde kein NT importiern, da es doch genug gute hier zu kaufen gibt!
Wieviel wolltest du den ausgeben und wozu willst du es nutrzen?
Quad-SLI/CF 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2010)

Als Bench NT. deswegen knapp 1,2kW

hab mir fast alle NT's über 1000W angeschaut und reviews gelesen.

das nt soll länger halten und nie zu wenig leistung haben^^

würd halt sehr gerne die OC-edition des Antecs holen, wegen der spannungsregulierung. so gut wie jeder namenhafter bencher hat dieses NT


----------



## Icke&Er (27. März 2010)

Netzteile ist jetzt nicht gerade meine Stärke, aber tuts ein 1000-1200 Watt bequit, Corsair, Enermax, Cougar, ..... nicht auch?

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2010)

Ich will mir nur einmal ein NT kaufen und nicht in einem halben jahr  sagen, "hätte ich mir doch lieber diese NT geholt".

das sapphire ist baugleich dem Enermax 1250W NT. hat 2 x CPu Strom 8 x PCIe und wenn man noch solch ein pcie kabel besorgt sogar 10^^


----------



## CrashStyle (27. März 2010)

Ich habe das, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ikonik Vulcan 1000W ATX 2.3 (IP-IK00A-AAAA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. März 2010)

Also ich würde dann ehr zum HX1000 raten.
Alleine schon wegen 2x CPU Strom 

Am leistungsstärksten ist natürlich das Sapphire.
Allerdings musst du dir die frage stellen ob du die leistung brauchst.
Sind i7 920+3xHD 5870 geplant??? 
Und das Antec importieren ist zu aufwendig.
Und evt. kommen noch Zollgebüren pben drauff


----------



## theLamer (27. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> an wen denn ? Jemanden ausm Forum oder einen armen Ebay-******* ?


Ne,Privat 

Die geht ja auch noch einwandfrei. Nur der Speicher ist halt übelst die Krücke


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2010)

ich nehm das sapphire. für den preis ist das ding top.


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. März 2010)

Auf jedenall keine schlechte wahl. Aber ich glaube für deine zwecke schon nen bischen zu leistungsstark. Soweit ich weiss bencht du ja noch mit Sockel 775...
Allerdings kriegst du für den preis schon 2 gebrauchte 1000HX.


----------



## nulchking (28. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb] Diskussionsthread*

Also hab da malne Frage:
Womit kann man mehr Punkte holen AM3 oder 775?
Für AM3 hätte ich einen 955 und einen Athlon II 250
Für 775 einen E8400 im E0, und noch einen anderen, name ist mir entfallen.


----------



## Alriin (28. März 2010)

Mit einem AM3 kannst du Global gut in wPrime beim 1- und 3-Kern Renking sowie beim PCMark05 absahnen. Mit dem 775 in PiFast, SuperPi, CPU-Z oder 3DMark01 und Aquamark.
Aber ich würde BEIDE benchen.


----------



## nulchking (28. März 2010)

Bei mir ist halt das Problem mit dem Finanziellen.
A)Ich kaufe mir ein 775 Board + CPU für 70€
B)Ich kaufe mir eine CPU für AM3


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. März 2010)

und wenn du 3d benchen willst, nimm den 775.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (28. März 2010)

brauchst du die CPUs nur fürs benchen oder auch für den normalen betr

AMD: kackt in 3D total ein, außer er läuft bei 6GHz+

Intel: 775ger CPU benching ist schon sehr abgegrast und es ist schwer mit einem E8400 noch richtig zu punkten!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (28. März 2010)

Abgegrast ist ein gutes Stichwort...
Denn derSockel 775 ist im Aquamark eigentlich auch schlecht gegen die i7-CPUs... dagegen im 3DMark 01 und 03 schon gut!

Mit einem i7 @ 4,5 GHz on air ist man besser dran als mit nem E8xxx @ > 5,3 GHz...


----------



## nulchking (28. März 2010)

Also für den normalen Betrieb habe ich den 955


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2010)

EVGA | Articles | EVGA Daily Grand Prix


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Aha, was ist da Besonderes an der Aktion (außer der HW )? Man muss das Ding ja, so wie ich das sehe, für ~1500$ kaufen.... das geht doch auch woanders, oder?


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2010)

Du bekommst einen IntelStick^^
Denke wenn der Versand von den Amis nicht so teuer wäre(ca 30-40€) tät sich das auch rechnen.
1449US-Dollar=1074€.
Sparst dir halt ca 400€. Ist eigentlich doch ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2010)

i7 980X 920€
EVGA ca.440€
Sind 1360€ in Deutschland
Aber egal, gab es nur bei den Amis/Canada und nur am 23.3.
Sowas könnten die echt mal in D´machen!


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

+ Zoll  - und der kommt einiges ^^

19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer :
1,19 * 1074€ + Versand = 1246€ + ca 35€ Versand = 1281€ => Nichtmal 100€ Preisdifferenz (knapp 80€, je nach Dollar-Kurs und Versandkosten)


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2010)

100€ sind 200D-Mark! 
aber wie gesagt...gab es nur bei den Amis. Ist aber trotzdem derb wie die Preise global varieren. Egal durch was.


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Classified und warte auf das neue Stepping beim 980X, da sparst du mehr als 100€ 
Oder gleich aufs Rampage III Extreme warten, hat sich bei Stuwi auf der Cebit ja nicht schlecht gemacht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-sammelthread-asus-rampage-iii-extreme-5.html


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2010)

Glaube nicht das ich sowas gebraucht kaufen würde. Da man weiss was mit den Boards angestellt wird. Lieber neu. Im Juni ist Studi vorbei dann geht es wieder ans Geldverdienen. Schaun mer mal^^


----------



## Semih91 (29. März 2010)

Servus Jungs, bin nach einer langen Zeit wieder back. Habe natürlich auch nebenbei was gebencht, kP, ob ich dafür überhaupt Punkte bekomme, aber meine HDD ist gefreckt, hab halt formatiert etc. und dabei mit einer 9600GT gebencht, mal schauen, ob das was gebracht hat  
Aber was mich freut ist, dass mein Rechner seit heute Morgen @4,8GHz mit 1,48-1,50V läuft ohne dass iwas passiert. Die Temps sind derzeit bei 40°C in etwa


----------



## speddy411 (29. März 2010)

Wofür brauchst du für ein 24/7 Rechner 4.8Ghz ?


----------



## Semih91 (29. März 2010)

Ich brauche es nicht, habe damit halt die 9600GT gebencht, aber iwie scheint es, dass es ncihts gebracht hat, da ich immer an der Grenze zw. 0,1-1,0Pkt bin, also als ich grob geschaut habe^^


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2010)

Die laufen hoffentlich nicht 24/7 
Außer du willst die CPU schon demnächst sterben lassen


----------



## Schnitzel (29. März 2010)

Schau mal nach den Treibern die die Top5 mit der 9600GT haben.
Da liegen schomal mehrere tausend Punkte zwischen einem guten und einem schlechten.


----------



## Semih91 (29. März 2010)

Naja, die Karte war sowieso ausgeliehen, ist wieder weg, werde demnächst aber wieder mit einer 8800GTS und mit meinem Schatz (8800GTX) benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2010)

aber die ausgeliehene Karte haste hoffentlich net übertaktet 
das kommt bei manchen Freunden net so gut


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

Übertaktung macht ja nix, solange sie nicht heiß wird oder man gar nen Vmod dran macht


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (30. März 2010)

Also ich würde mit Hardware aus meinem Hauptsystem nicht benchen .


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

Nicht? Um vorne mitzuspielen, muss man das aber schon, ausser man hat viel Geld 
Benchen heißt ja auch nicht unbedingt schrotten bzw. tendenziell gefährlichere Dinge wie Vmod und DICE/Kokü-/LN2-Kühlung machen.... Man kann ja auch ohne Spannungserhöhungen oder sonstige Modifikationen arbeiten.

Wobei extreme Kühlmethoden und VMods richtig angewendet auch ungefährlich sind. Würd ich mal behaupten, solange man es nicht übertreibt. Okay, ich übertreib auch öfters, aber bin mir des Risikos auch bewusst. Und es gibt ja auch immer noch den Backofen ^^


----------



## Semih91 (30. März 2010)

Die Karte wurde OCéd, aber halt leicht, ich kann mit Grakas eh nicht gescheit übertakten wie mit CPU´s, CPU´s sind einfacher zu OCén, wenn man es nach einer Weile raus hat 

Und ohne OC hätte ich 0,x Punkte liegen gelassen


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2010)

Was beim Grafikkarten übertakten schwerer ist musst du mir aber nochmal erklären


----------



## theLamer (30. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich meint er, dass man bei der CPU einfach VCore im BIOS anpassen kann, bei Grafikkarten (vor allem bei alten) aber ein Hardware-Voltmod ranmuss, um weiter zu kommen...
Würde ich jetzt sagen, aber er klärt uns sicher noch auf 
____
Gruß


----------



## speddy411 (30. März 2010)

Ich denke das kommt eher darauf an mit welcher HW man bencht.

Angenommen man will mit Dice und einem NF7 benchen (Athlon XP usw.) dann gibts für das Board schon ein paar sehr gute Mods die auch nicht leichter (eher schwerer) zu löten sind als bei ner Graka.


----------



## Semih91 (30. März 2010)

Also das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wie man was macht. Ich erhöhe einfach nach Lust und Laune, versuche sogar einfach dieselben Taktraten etc zu machen (z.B. bei meiner 8800GTX), auch mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, aber ich kann mit den Taktraten fast nichts durchführen. Ich weiß auch nie, ob und wann die Graka stabil ist, versuche immer mein Glück einfach. Ich benötige bei Grakaocén noch etwa Nachhilfe, ich bekomme es nicht so ganz auf die Reihe


----------



## nulchking (31. März 2010)

öhhhm, beim 3D Mark 2001 steht bei den Regeln nur use default benchmark settings.
Aber was sind die Default settings?


----------



## Chicago (31. März 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> öhhhm, beim 3D Mark 2001 steht bei den Regeln nur use default benchmark settings.
> Aber was sind die Default settings?



Das sind die Grafikeinstellungen, die der 3DMark beim starten läd! Jetzt noch die ganzen Featuretests weg geklickt, so das nur die Gametests laufen. Fertig!

gruß Chicago


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Ich bin gerade am CPU-Z-Tüfteln.... Mal sehen was rauskommt. Ziel sind immer noch die 4,8 GHz on Air mit meinem 920er 

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Ich hab auch gerade arbeit gekriegt...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. März 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es bei dem Retail bezüglich Coldbug ausschaut. Zum Glück ist der Standardtakt schon höher als bei deinem _genialen_ *hust* X3 720 BE - es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Tadaaaaaa - die Arbeit trägt Früchte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/981417_thelamer_cpu_z_core_i7_920_4820.75_mhz4820.75 MHz

Sind +0,35V VCore,  mehr wollt ich nicht geben. Aber er würde glaub ich noch etwas skalieren


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

@Stephan

Erinnere mich, dass ich dir den Hintern versohle wenn wir uns mal sehen. 

P.S.: Hab zum Glück den Alu-Pot auch noch da, falls der CB bzw CBB zu extrem ist. Ich hoffe - nein ich flehe zu Gott - dass ich da nicht 999€ ins Klo gehauen hab. 

@Leif

Super Arbeit! Unter Luft ein fast unglaublicher Takt.


----------



## Ü50 (31. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Tadaaaaaa - die Arbeit trägt Früchte
> 4820.75 MHz
> 
> Sind +0,35V VCore,  mehr wollt ich nicht geben. Aber er würde glaub ich noch etwas skalieren


Oh Mann ,das bekomme ich unter Wasser nicht hin. Super


----------



## Icke&Er (31. März 2010)

Der Wert ist echt Hammer!

Da haste ein richtig gutes Modell erwischt. Der 975XE von meinem Kumpel ist damals selbst unter Dice nicht über 4,7GHz rausgekommen 
*oha peinlich*

MFG


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Ja, ich hoffe bloß, das mein Schrottboard unter DICE nicht schlapp macht. Wenn die 5 GHz (zumindest CPU-Z) nicht drin sind, kauf ich mir zu 100% ein Classified...
CPU scheint gut zu gehen, aber waren auch schon lustige Spannungen: VCore +0,35V, QPI@ 1,5V , CPU PLL @ 1,89V 

Leider ist es draußen nicht mehr kalt  - aber zum Glück gibt's das MSI Overclocking Center, damit kann ich die Spannungen erst unter Windows setzen


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Die QPI-Spannung ist hart für den Takt, aber CPU PLL stell ich immer gleich auf 1,9V.


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso er so viel QPI-Voltage zieht.... kann evtl auch sein, dass der Drop relativ groß ist. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeiten, die real anliegenden Spannungen nachzumessen. Außer, es kann mir jemand sagen, wo die entsprechenden Lötpunkte/Widerstände sind..

Ein VDroop-Mod wäre zudem auch sehr nice, da die Vcore schon ziemlich schwankt und auch nur 5-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung hat.

Kann ja evtl mal Fotos vom Board machen.


----------



## nulchking (31. März 2010)

Chicago schrieb:


> Das sind die Grafikeinstellungen, die der 3DMark beim starten läd! Jetzt noch die ganzen Featuretests weg geklickt, so das nur die Gametests laufen. Fertig!
> 
> gruß Chicago



Also Gametest 7/7 und der Rest null?


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2010)

richtig nur die gametest sind wichtig für die punkte. das ist bei allen 3dmarks so. nur ab 06 ist auch noch der cpu-test nötig für punkte


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Lol, ich setz mich an nen ausgemusterten PC (Ist ein Pentium III drin) - er istalliert seit mehreren Minuten CPU-Z, nachdem er schon zum Booten ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht hatte....
Gleich mal schauen, ob er das fertig hat, dann weiß ich immerhin, was für ne CPU drin ist 

EDIT: Pentim III Coppermine 1 GHz, spar ich mir. Im BIOS kann ich keine VCore setzen und das OS ist extremst langsam.


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2010)

so langsam ist ein Pentium 3 aber eigentlich nicht. aber wenn du die langen 2d Benchmarks machst, da kannst mal locker einen Spielfilm nebenbei gucken


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Liegt wohl auch am OS... aber da ich ihn eh nicht übertakten kann (OEM-BIOS) ist das Ding für mich auch gestorben


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Juhuuu, es ist mir doch noch gelungen meine Frau zu verblüffen. 





> Ihre Reaktion: "Was hat der gekostet"?


----------



## Hollywood (31. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Juhuuu, es ist mir doch noch gelungen meine Frau zu verblüffen.



Nicht posten! Drauf auf das Brett und LN2 draufschütten!


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Ich teste immer und ohne Ausnahme mit der SS vor. 
Morgen schau ma dann mal wie das mit dem Cold Bug ist... bin das als glücklicher AMD-User ja nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2010)

980X  Sehr schön 

Weißt du schon welches Stepping du hast?


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Na welches wohl. B1. Die guten Steppings kriegen ja nur NickShih und solche Typen.


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

tja. muss man halt mit Leben.
Even his mobile phone is cooled with Liquid Helium.^^
Würd mich ehrlichgesagt kaum wundern. Aber auch ein normaler 980X, 
für mich als Schüler ist das soo utopisch. Ich hab über 2 Jahre in völliger Askese gelebt um mir meine jetzige Mühle kaufen zu können. Die ja immerhin 1200€ gekostet hat.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2010)

Denn ma gau,lass sehen was er kann.


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich hab über 2 Jahre in völliger Askese gelebt um mir meine jetzige Mühle kaufen zu können. Die ja immerhin 1200€ gekostet hat.



Ich fahr nen 13 Jahre alten Mitsu, trage eigentlich immer die selben abgefuckten Klamotten und Urlaub gibt es maximal 3 bis 4 Tage Kärnten im Jahr. Dafür gönne ich mir ein paar nette Teile... das ist mein Leben... und da kacke ich auf jeden Urlaub!


----------



## Don_Dan (31. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Na welches wohl. B1. Die guten Steppings kriegen ja nur NickShih und solche Typen.



Du kannst die schon kriegen, aber ich würde keine Prozessoren von der taiwanesischen CPU-Mafia kaufen, die sind viel zu gut vorsortiert. Noch dazu hat man keine Garantie wenn die CPUs sterben.

z.B. hier:
eBay Verkäufer: nafusica tw: TV, Video Elektronik

Letzte Woche hatte er noch 5 Q3FE, diese Woche sind noch 3 Q3QP übrig.


----------



## Hollywood (31. März 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Du kannst die schon kriegen, aber ich würde keine Prozessoren von der taiwanesischen CPU-Mafia kaufen, die sind viel zu gut vorsortiert. Noch dazu hat man keine Garantie wenn die CPUs sterben.



Na, aber bei "unseren" haben wir auch keine Garantie wenn die sterben!


----------



## 8ykrid (31. März 2010)

NAja, da sind sie(Hersteller) eigentlich immer kulant^^
Wenn man als BSP nicht gerade 10 280er verrsucht einzuschicken und sie dann bei ebay verklopen muss über ein anderes neues Konto(Link wurde ja gepostet)


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen 13 Jahre alten Mitsu, trage eigentlich immer die selben abgefuckten Klamotten und Urlaub gibt es maximal 3 bis 4 Tage Kärnten im Jahr. Dafür gönne ich mir ein paar nette Teile... das ist mein Leben... und da kacke ich auf jeden Urlaub!


So ist das richtig 

Mein Geld geht auch... naja, fast alles für Hardware drauf...


----------



## Semih91 (31. März 2010)

Meiner geht auch fast nur in Hardware und Essen 
ABer auch nur, wenn ich mein Case zu Hardware zählen lassen darf


----------



## Icke&Er (31. März 2010)

Ihr gebt all euer Geld für HW aus?.........NERDS!

Aber überleg........habe mir letztens Rampgae Extreme, DDR3 1866ger, E8400, E6750, usw gekauft! 

Ich glaube ich gehör auch dazu 

PS: Dann bin ich ja wenigstens in guter Geselschaft!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2010)

Ihr könnt noch bar zahlen ? 

Ich muss meine Hardware immer abarbeiten und mistige PCs übertakten


----------



## Hollywood (31. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ihr könnt noch bar zahlen ?



Nö! Hollywood, sponsored by Ehefrau!


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

Frink is sponsored by hard Work !
<harter Seitenhieb gegen Lower>
Und net by Mushkin
</harter Seitenhieb gegen Lower>


----------



## nulchking (31. März 2010)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich Xp anstatt 7 aufzuspielen wenn man MEHR wie 4GB Ram hat?


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2010)

hängt vom benchmark ab


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Zum benchen brauchst du sowieso beides!


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

es geht weniger um Xp oder 7, als um 32 oder 64 bit !


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Nicht unbedingt.... auf jeden Fall brauchst du beides. XP 32bit SP2 ist schon ne gute Wahl  - gepaart mit win7 64bit lässt sich da schon was anstellen


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2010)

bei xp lieber nur 32bit, bei den anderen immer 64bit. 4 gb sind für xp eh "zu viel" zum benchen


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Jungs... ich dachte beim Core i7 muss der QPI-Link immer höher sein als der UCLK. War das ein Gschichtl oder ist da was Wahres dran?


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Hab das heute auch zum ersten mal gelesen... also zumindest gleich müssen sie sein, so meine Erfahrung. 
Ich kanns auch gar nicht anders einstellen.  - QPI ist immer höher oder gleich ^^


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Also ich hab grad 3600 QPI und 4000 UCLK und das Ding rennt als wär nix gewesen. Und wenn du dir die Scores von SF3D anschaust, ist der Unterschied - klaro - noch extremer... solange mich keiner vom Gegenteil überzeugt, glaub ich, dass das nur ein dummes Gerücht ist.

........................................................

So, jetzt läuft der Ram endlich mal mit 1000MHz. 

Jetzt werd ich dann noch die Latenzen austesten und dann mal mit dem Multi nach oben fahren.


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

Ka, obs beim Gulfi anders ist 
Vielleicht stimmts ja auch echt nicht, ich kanns mit meinem Sys nicht nachprüfen.... was definitiv (leider) stimmt ist, dass der UCLK mindestens doppelt soc hoch sein muss wie der Speichertakt.


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> .... was definitiv (leider) stimmt ist, dass der UCLK mindestens doppelt soc hoch sein muss wie der Speichertakt.



Ja, leider muss ich mir den beim Gulfi im Moment mit Spannung (1,45) erkaufen. Mein Core i7 950 war da etwas gnädiger.


----------



## theLamer (31. März 2010)

VTT @ 1,45V?
Unter SS geht doch mindestens 1,5V oder? Oder sollte msn aufgrund der 32nm-Fertigung weniger geben?

Hatte heute 1,5V unter Luft, aber nicht zum Benchen sondern nur für ne Vali...

Frag aber lieber nochma nach -nicht dass nachher 1k€ futsch sind


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2010)

Meint ihr sowas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Gehen tut sicher mehr... aber so wichtig ist der UCLK auch wieder nicht, dass ich da mehr Saft drauf geb und den CPU vergewaltige. Für mich ist 1,5V maximum.


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2010)

^^Der screen ist ja nicht von mir sondern von Tomateeee.....und sein Sys hat in Biberach dann den Löffel abgegeben ....seltsam


----------



## Alriin (31. März 2010)

Der hatte aber sicher kein Asus-Board, oder? Die sterben nömlich nicht weg wie EVGA-Boards. 

Ram macht bei DDR3-2000 CL8-9-8-24. CL7 ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war es ein Gigabyte


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2010)

hehe...gennaaau

Und er ist mit einem Bier in der Hand nach draußen zum rauchen gelaufen während der Rechner lief .......dummerweise hat niemand Dice nachgeleert und er hat seinen Rechner vergessen


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2010)

Fraglich ist auch wieso 4 Pins im Sockel verbogen waren


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Bist du bescheuert... der geht ab. Bin grad mal am testen und hab den Teamrekord in wPrime32 jetzt schon um 1sec gebrochen. *g* So, wPrime1024 gehört jetzt auch mir. 

.....................................................................

5GHz in wPrime1024 mit der Single Stage. Der geht besser wie mein Core i7 950. *g*


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Brauch man wirklich beides?
Weil im moment habe ich nur Windows 7 hier...

Noch ne Frage zur WLP:
Kann man die mehrere mal verwenden?
Sprich ich mach die auf den Kühler und versuch dann diese nochmal zu benutzen?


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Das nenn ich Resteverwertung... *g* Aber kauf dir lieber eine Spritze Noctua NT-H1. Die ist gut, Dice-Tauglich und hält einige Zeit.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. April 2010)

Als ich die Sockel370er CPUs gebencht habe, hab ich die Wärmeleitpaste auch immer wiederverwendet... Solange die nicht schon länger (viertel Jahr oder so) im Einsatz war, ist das glaub ich okay. So schnell verbraucht sie sich nicht...


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2010)

Oder nimm Nivea-Creme (mein Favorit), Ketchup, Zahnpasta, .... gibt doch so viel


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Resteverwertung... *g* Aber kauf dir lieber eine Spritze Noctua NT-H1. Die ist gut, Dice-Tauglich und hält einige Zeit.


Muss halt aufs Geld achten.
Eigentlich war der Sempron schon zu viel 

Im moment habe ich die MX-2 hier, wurde mir von KM empfohlen.


----------



## Ü50 (1. April 2010)

Gibt es denn 3DM die von 64bit profitieren?


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Mehr als 3,1 kriege ich beim 140er nicht hin.
Ab 230 HT Takt und 13,5multiplikator ist schluss 
Habe mit dem AMD Overdrive übertaktet, konnte den v-Core nicht anheben..
Lag es vielleicht daran?


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2010)

> Gibt es denn 3DM die von 64bit profitieren?


Natürlich - alle die Quadcore nutzen, z.B. 06 und Vantage


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

*S.O.S.*

Ich habe gerade ein wenig herumgespielt und bin mal mit noch vorsichtigen Spannungen auf 5,8GHz gekommen. Für ne Validation schaffte ich auch 6Ghz. Aber jetzt kommts... wPrime denkt es liegen nur 4750MHz an und fährt auch exakt mit dieser Geschwindigkeit. Während PiFast mit 15sec durchsaust und CPU-Z auch den richtigen Takt anziegt. Was ist das für eine Intel-Teufelei???


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2010)

Also das Wprime einen falschen CPU-Takt ausliest, ist normal.... aber er hat bei 5,8 GHz die gleiche Performance wie bei 4,75 GHz? hab ich das richtig verstanden? Das ist mal komisch...


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

XP ist noch ärger... ich boote mit einem 29er Multi und unter XP liegt nur ein 26er an. Intel = Schei**e

Unglaublich. 15,18sec in PiFast und kann aber weder SuperPi (naja unter Vista, was wertlos ist) noch wPrime benchen.


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Alriins To-Do List... fällt euch was auf?


----------



## Hollywood (1. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Alriins To-Do List... fällt euch was auf?



Aber klar! Ich brauch ganz schnell ein neues Brett!  Richtig? Keks?


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Falsch - setzen!
Fällt euch noch was auf? Unser Overclocking Guru Roman schaffte es seinen Core i7 975 mit einem Intel Boxed Lüfter auf 5,467GHz zu übertakten und dann auch noch nen PiFast-Run zu absolvieren. Unglaublich!!!


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Ist es denn vorteilhafter die Einstellungen im Bios vorzunehmen und immer wieder zu starten?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. April 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ist es denn vorteilhafter die Einstellungen im Bios vorzunehmen und immer wieder zu starten?




hi

also ich persönlich, mach beides. wenn ich 3damrk benche, takte ich gerne vom bios aus, da das booten alleine schon eine art "stress test" ist. aber ich takte auch gerne mit Setfsb, wenn ich z.B. Cpu-z validiere oder super pi 1m benche.

nach meinem gefühl laufen systeme, deren Einstellungen im Bios vorgenommen wurden, deutlich stabiler, als die, die im windows verändert werden.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen Setfsb und AMD Overdrive?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. April 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen Setfsb und AMD Overdrive?




ich weiß zwar nicht ob setfsb auch mit amd funktioniert, aber ich denke, beide erfüllen das gleiche ziel. zu amd kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nie einen amd hatte^^

in setfsb kanst du nur den referenztakt anheben. in overdrive glaub ich fast alle einstellungen, die das mainboard nur bieten kann.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. April 2010)

Also ich finde overdrive nicht wirklich prikelnd, da man fast nur vürgefertigte settings benutzen soll und die naja......sind!

Wenn du einen AMD im Windows takten willst, würde ich dir K10Stat empfehlen 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Ja, K10Stat rockt. Und schön alle Kerne einzeln austesten. Da gibt es manchmal extreme Unterschiede.


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Nunja der Sempron hat ja nur einen xD

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Freischalten?
Brauch man da einen bestimmten Chipsatz?


----------



## Alriin (1. April 2010)

Ich glaub ein 790er muss es sein. Die neuen 785er gehen aber auch. Und dann kommt es natürlich aufs Board an. In der PCGH testen die das oft. Für den Sempron brauchst du das aber eh nicht, da du mit dem im Zweikernranking nicht viel reissen wirst.  Schau was das Board macht... und prügel den Winzling dann unter Dice bis er quiekt. Die Sempron 140 sind sehr taktfreudig.


----------



## nulchking (2. April 2010)

Bei mir war bei 3,1 schluss...
Noch ne Frage:
bei HWBOT wird für CPU-Z irgendein Link gebraucht, geht aber schlecht wenn ich den offline gebencht habe. Muss ich ab jetzt immer mit Internet benchen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. April 2010)

Hi Leute 

Hat einer einen Vorschlag für den optimalen Treiber einer 7200SE?
Ich bin hier am rumhantieren(Pokaljagt ) und nutze den 191.07, hinke aber trotz stärkerer HW hinterher (bis jetzt immer nur Blechmarken)


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Du must die CPU-Z Vali beim Validator-Service hochladen und dann den Link dort einfügen!

CPU-Z validator

MFG


----------



## Hollywood (2. April 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Bei mir war bei 3,1 schluss...
> Noch ne Frage:
> bei HWBOT wird für CPU-Z irgendein Link gebraucht, geht aber schlecht wenn ich den offline gebencht habe. Muss ich ab jetzt immer mit Internet benchen?



Wenn Du CPU-Z bencht, einfach "F7" drücken und es wird eine Datei generiert.
Die kannst Du dann auf CPU-Z Validator 3.00 hochladen und bekommst dann den Link zu deinem Score.


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Ich scheine nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine anständige Graka gefunden zu haben: Die HD2400 Pro von meinem Vater läuft ohne irgendwelche Mods mit 700 MHz CHip (ka wie hoch das noch geht - war willkürlich gesetzt, aber mit Vmod ist eh mehr drin als die meisten anderen haben) und, was noch viel wichtiger ist: _621 MHz RAM... 
_ 
Bei der Graka geht es eh nur um den RAM. Chip ist ab 900 MHz  oder so (die locker zu schaffen sind mit Vmod) unwichtig.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Du darfst die Grakas von deinem Vater modden 

Respekt!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Naja ich hab ja einige Ersatzgrakas hier liegen, falls das schiefgeht... sollte aber eigentlich gehen. Ist ja nicht soo schwer die zu modden...
Qimonda RAM FTW!!!


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Sry für Doppelpost, aber sonst komm ich nicht weiter...
Kurze Frage: Welchen Treiber nehme ich am besten für ATI ?


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Bei ATI macht es meisten kaum einen Unterschied welchen Treiber du nimmst! Am besten den neusten Versuchen oder den letzten ohne DX11 Unterstützung!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

OKay thx... ich lad den kurz runter 
Hab nämlich gerade mein Win7-Bench-OS neu aufgesetzt....


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Kannst ja mal ein wenig rumexpirimentiern, aber bei Aquamark ist das z.B. total Rille! 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2010)

Ich werd erstmal schauen, wieviel die 2400 bei 700/621 MHz wirlich an Puntken produziert, bei den Vortests hab ich die Karte einfach reingesteckt und mein normales Windoof (das eigentlich die GTX285 kennt) benutzt... Nebenbei lief natürlich noch Musik, Antivir und ganz viele andere Sachen. Kaum verwunderlich, dass der AM3-Score (teste halt immer mit AM3) bei knapp 51k lag 

Besserer Treiber + getweaktes OS wird schon 2-3k geben - der Rest mit noch mehr OC. Bin da eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (2. April 2010)

Servus!
Mal ne Frage an die paar P5N-D Besitzer unter uns... was legt Ihr jenseits der 400 MHz FSB bei HT und NB für Spannungen an? Habe bei 420 schon Probleme das stabil zu bekommen. Läuft nur unter Luft und BIOS ist die Version 0402.
Mich würd auch interessieren was ich ihm unter Luft bedenkenlos an Spannung zumuten kann ohne es zu schrotten...


----------



## mAlkAv (2. April 2010)

Hi, 
meins hat 500MHz mit 1.38V geschafft. Kommt allerdings auch auf die CPU an, wenn du einen Quad Core hast wird es schwieriger.
Ansonsten stell mal noch die HT-Link Spannung mit hoch, 1.4V - 1.5V gehen eigentlich problemlos, sonst einfach mal mehr  testen.

Das 0402er BIOS ist schon recht alt, ich weiß zwar nicht welche CPU du nutzt aber ich würde ruhig mal ein Neueres ausprobieren, z.B. 0801.


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2010)

HT 1,40
NB 1,44 

Allrdings ist meine NB unter Wakü hatte ihr aber auch unter Luft schon 1,44v gegeben.

Mit einem Dual reicht das bei mir bis 485 Fsb


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2010)

Welche CPU und welcher Multi?


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Hatte mal einen E8500 auf dem P5N-D am laufen und das mist Ding hat schon bei 420 ne Wall gehabt! Slebst 1,6V-1,7V haben da nichts gebracht!

Das Mobo ist generell nicht alzu übertaktungsfreudig!

@mAlkAv

500MHz sind aber nicht übel für das Mobo oder haste nen Mod?

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (2. April 2010)

Nein, die BIOS Spannungen reichen ja durchaus. 500MHz prime stable bei 1.38V mit einem E6600, alles mit der Standard LuKü.

Dazu muss man sagen das das Board so wie auch einige andere NF6/7 Mainboards Probleme mit Wolfdale CPU's haben. Dort ist aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen meist schon bei 450-470MHz FSB(stabil) Schluss.

Max. Validation waren 529MHz, wobei da schon die CPU limitiert hat, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=451718.


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2010)

@Schnitzel

Falls du mich meintest ...E8600 x10 und mein Q9650 geht auch mit 470


----------



## Agent_Fresh (2. April 2010)

Junge junge...das ging ja fix

Also als CPU immo ein Q66, den ich auch schon unter kranken Spannungen mal and die 430MHz bzw 3.8...GHz geprügelt hab. Allerdings schaff ich auch bei kleinerem Multi nix über 430 FSB... Habe dafür über 1.4 bei der NB gebraucht und HT meist auf auto gelassen. War leider nicht wirklich Stabil, auch mit 1.5 bei HT und NB nicht...

edit- 529 MHz ist mal ne Ansage...


----------



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

Jungs, ich glaub heute raschelts wieder... AMD Power!


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. April 2010)

Jaa besonders hier oder??? 


CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Habe aber noch ne Vali mit 16 GHz, habe CPUZ gestartet und kurze Zeit danach hatte das tool mir 16 GHz angezeigt und dann schnell F7 gedrückt.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2010)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Junge junge...das ging ja fix
> 
> Also als CPU immo ein Q66, den ich auch schon unter kranken Spannungen mal and die 430MHz bzw 3.8...GHz geprügelt hab. Allerdings schaff ich auch bei kleinerem Multi nix über 430 FSB... Habe dafür über 1.4 bei der NB gebraucht und HT meist auf auto gelassen. War leider nicht wirklich Stabil, auch mit 1.5 bei HT und NB nicht...
> 
> edit- 529 MHz ist mal ne Ansage...



Mit dem bin ich auch gerade am kämpfen.
FSB460 hab ich auf dem TP45HP Primestable,mit 475 bin ich  durch 1M gekommen,aber das reicht noch nicht.
House hatte glaub ich auch mal das Biostar mit einem Q6600,den muß ich mal ausquetschen.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Wie kann es sein, dass auf einem frisch installierten Win7 64 Aquamark nicht läuft? Er startet gar nicht erst sondern zeigt gleich an, es sei ein Problem festgestellt worden und das Programm deshalb beendet...

- Mit dem Windows-Standardtreiber (?) ka Microsoft WDM geht es auch nicht, 3DMark 2006 schon
- mit Catalyst 10.3 auch nicht, 3DMark 2006 aber schon
- jeweils mit gelöschter Directpll.pll - auch negativ
- Grafikkarte: HD2400 Pro
-  Kompatibilitätsodus - negativ

Fällt euch was dazu ein? Mir spontan, den Patch für Vista/Win7 für Ati-Karten zu installieren, also eine modifizierte directpll.dll... ansonsten nix. Oder brauch man irgendwelche anderen Sachen dafür?
Ich wunder mich, weil es unter meinem alten, zugemüllten Standardwindows (Win 7 64) gestern ging... aber auf dem neu installierten nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (3. April 2010)

@the Lamer
mir geht es genau so, ich hatte vor drei Tagen Win 7 64 aufgespielt. Aqua strartet nicht. Der 06 läuft jedoch bei mir mit dem Cat.10.3.


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Mario/True Monkey weiß das sicher... der hat mir damals auch geholfen, da ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Kann mich leider nur nicht mehr erinnern was ich da gemacht hab.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

OKay, werde nochmal den Patch (directpll.dll) probieren und wenn das nicht klappt, Catalyst 10.3 installieren...
EDIT: xD den 10.3 hab ich ja schon drauf gehabt...

@ True Monkey: Wenn du das liest, hilf mir mal bitte


----------



## fuzz3l (3. April 2010)

Es gibt eine 64Bit Exe für den AM3...
Haste die mal probiert? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Thx, werds mal ausprobieren, falls das mit der directpll.dll nicht klappt...
Allerdings: Das Zitat von Ragga aus deiner Signatur ist genial  - Ich verkneif mir da mal weiteres...


----------



## fuzz3l (3. April 2010)

OT: Wenn du dann noch gestern bzw vorgestern den größten Thread in der AF gelesen hast, dann kennste auch den Hintergrund dazu... 

Hier mal der Link zum 64Bit Patch...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

OT: Jetzt werd ich aber neugierig. Hast Du nen Link? 

Zum Thema... hmmm


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

So, da der AM3 irgendwie immer noch nicht funzt, hab ich erstmal angefangen die Karte zu modden. VGPu ist 1,12V Standard, hab jetzt erstmal "safe" 1,4V laufen.

Problem ist nur, dass die Karte im Windows schon 70-80°C warm wird, weshalb ich die 3DMarks ohne neuen Kühler (wahrscheinlich irgendeine Ghetto-Konstruktion, evtl. Wakü) nicht da durch jagen kann (bzw. will, denn die Karte gehört meinem Vater und sollte nicht augfrund von sowas kaputtgehen). Gerade deshalb wurmt mich das mit dem Aquamark um so mehr, denn der ginge wahrscheinlich noch zu benchen.

To do:
- Ghetto-Kühler bauen oder schauen, wo ich günstig nen Kühler herbekomme
- Vmem Mod (mach ich vlt auch noch heute)
- Aquamark zum Laufen bringen...


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2010)

Hi, ein Zalman sollte reichen, ich hatte mit meine 2400 xt 1,6 Vcore drauf / Vmem mod brauchte Sie nicht.
HWBOT Search results.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Tja wenn ich nen Zalman hätte


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Wenn Du brav bist, borg ich dir einen.  Schicke dir in den nächsten Tagen eh ein paar Sachen.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Wie borgen? Versand nach Ösireich zurück kostet ja wieder 10€ 
Da leg ich noch nen Zehner drauf und kann mir einen neu kaufen - wäre glaub ich besser angelegt  

THX dir trotzdem für das Angebot.


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Hast auch wieder recht. 
Muss schauen ob ich einen zuviel hab... welche Lochabstände hat das Ding überhaupt?


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Hm keine Ahnung - die normalen 
Ist halt halbe Bauhöhe... kann aber nochmal nachmessen.

Aber die Zalmans haben doch Multi-Halterungen, oder? Falls du einen zu viel hast, schreib mir ne PN mit deinen Daten wieviel ich dir überweisen soll


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Sag mir du nur welchen Lochabstand die hat. Sonst bringt Suchen gar nix. *g*
Ich hab hier ein ganzes Waffenarsenal an Grafikkarten (_mal abgesehen von Turricans Sammlung, sicher eine der beeindruckendsten Sammlungen_), da wird ja eventuell ein Zalman dabei sein den ich nicht brauche. Hab auch ein echt schönes Kühler-Teil auf einer Geforce 6600GT *fängt an zu weinen beim Gedanken an den Tod der geliebten 6600GT* ... möglicherweise passt der auch.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Sowas um 6-6,2 cm sollte das sein



			
				Alriin schrieb:
			
		

> *fängt an zu weinen beim Gedanken an den Tod der geliebten 6600GT*


Das git mir ja Mut - demnächst sind bei mir 66gt + SLI dran 

N/C wegen der Kabel - hatte halt keine Lust die kürzer zu machen und hab kurzerhand ein langes genommen und festgeklebt


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Seh ich das richtig... 60mm?

Kannst du zur Sicherheit noch mal ein Foto von dem ganzen Teil zeigen. Nicht, dass da irgend ein Teil im Weg steht.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Hm joa 60mm kommen hin, vielleicht 61 oder 62
Was soll da im Weg sein?


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Passt schon.


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

Wäre natürlich sehr nice wenn du was da hättest, was du nicht mehr brauchst... denn der jetzige Kühler der Graka verdient gar nicht den Namen "Kühler"


----------



## Matti OC (4. April 2010)

Hi, ich hab mal was komisches im 2005, lasse ich alle Kerne on ist mein System im ersten Test viel schneller mit einer 88GTX.
zB: 
 2 Kerne + Ht max. FPS 180
 4 Kerne +Ht max FPS 194 

Sys: i7 975 211 BCKL Multi 23 / NB 4440/ Ram Cl 6 @ 845MHz 
Graka 8800 GTX 720 /1140/ 1890 

Score im 2005 um die 30k (all Core on)

mh. 
lg Matti


----------



## Semih91 (4. April 2010)

Was willste damit ausdrücken Matti? Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn :totalverwirrt:


----------



## Matti OC (5. April 2010)

Na ja, ich meinte damit wenn alle Core on sind, gibt es mehr Score im 2005. 

kann das sein, dass Ihr in der Teamwertung Punkte verloren habt(?) ich war mir sicher das Ihr über 11k hattet. 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2010)

Ja. Ich sehe gerade, dass einer unserer Member das Team verlassen hat o.0 Mal nachhaken was da los ist. 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2010)

Ähemm.....*wo ist Hollywood ??*


----------



## Semih91 (5. April 2010)

Ja da fehlt Holly und der ist in keinem Team eingetragen. Ist wahrscheinlich ein Fehler passiert, ich denke nicht, dass uns Holly verlassen würde 
Außerdem um die Uhrzeit ist er bestimmt nicht am PC.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. April 2010)

Da hatt uns der Holly eimfach verlassen nene


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2010)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Alriin (5. April 2010)

Massman hat einen interessanten Bericht im HWbot-Forum gepostet.

Demnach wurde im BIOS eines Vorserienmusters des Crosshair IV Formula nicht nur ein Multiplikator von 35 entdeckt, sondern auch die DDR3-Settings für DDR3-2000... was ja bislang nicht machbar war (mein CIIIF macht mit Mühe und Not 1600). Ausserdem konnte Massman schon einen Eintrag für Achtkern-Prozessoren zeigen. 
Was das heißt brauch ich ja nicht näher erläutern. So wie's aussieht wird AMD bald wieder ein Wörtchen mitreden können.


----------



## fuzz3l (5. April 2010)

Es gibt auch schon einen 1m mit 1000Mhz mit CL7-9-7 von Coolaler...
klick

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Alriin (5. April 2010)

omfg... es ist wahr! *hüpf*


----------



## Don_Dan (5. April 2010)

Wirklich gut dass jetzt auch höhere Taktraten stabil sind, 1000MHz war ja schon möglich als suicide screen.

Hoffentlich stimmt's auch, ich warte mal auf Tests von anderen Leuten...


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

habe heute einen lustigen Bericht im TV gesehen, wo PCGH Computermythen getestet hat und da ist was lustiges rausgekommen:

Übertaktete CPU`s sind langsamer als unübertaktete!!!

Durch das übertakten wurde der PC bedeutend langsamer und somit ist man zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass eine CPU mit 2,6GHZ schneller ist als einer mit 3,2Ghz!

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2010)

Wo war das denn im TV, etwa bei Bibel-TV  (du sollst nicht übertakten, begehre nicht deines nächsten Grafikkarte, ... )


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2010)

Das war heute auf Kabel 1 bei Abenteuer Leben, gleich nach Two an a half Man!

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das war heute auf Kabel 1 bei Abenteuer Leben, gleich nach Two an a half Man!
> 
> MFG




XD hab grad es im I-Net gesehen! so ne verarsche!!

die vergleichen einen alten 3,2 ghz CPU(vllt. Pentium4) mit nem i7 920!

zum Team: hab letzte Woche den alten PC meines Vater gebencht. hat leider nur für 0,1 Punkte Ergebnisse gereicht. trotzdem knapp ein punkt, der nie weggeht^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2010)

Das fand ich auch schade das sie keine weiteren Systemangaben gemacht haben, aber komisch ist das Ergebniss ja schon 

1 Punkt ist 1 Punktr und jeder ist wichtig!

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das fand ich auch schade das sie keine weiteren Systemangaben gemacht haben, aber komisch ist das Ergebniss ja schon
> 
> 1 Punkt ist 1 Punktr und jeder ist wichtig!
> 
> MFG




musst genau hinhören. die sgaen so ungefähr. 1. person: hey ich hab hier eien prozessor mit 3,2 Ghz. der andere person: ha, mal schaun was der kann. moderator: der langsamere pc ist erst vor kurzem gekauft FAIL.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. April 2010)

Ja aber man kan auch einen P4 gerade gekauft habe  
Ich konnte nur eine MSI 4870 erkennen, aber das sagt ja viel aus und wenn es hochkommt waren das zwei komplett verschiedene Sys gewesen!
Aber ist PCGH zu soeinem Epic Fail in der Lage? 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (7. April 2010)

Na gut dann habe ich eben in ein bis zwei Wochen den langsamsten Prozesser überhaupt, ich warte nur auf anderes Step.


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2010)

Dimastech Benchtable sind übrigens wieder bei Aquatuning verfügbar 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Benchtables


----------



## CrashStyle (9. April 2010)

Ein wenig unter Luft getestet!


----------



## Schnitzel (9. April 2010)

Weniger Multi,mehr FSB.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. April 2010)

Infos zu RAM, vMCH, vDimm?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. April 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Weniger Multi,mehr FSB.



Richtig 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Infos zu RAM, vMCH, vDimm?



Sry Stephan Sind Corsair Dominator GT ( Die CL7 )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125944

Hier noch ein Paar Fotos:


----------



## Icke&Er (10. April 2010)

Ich habe da mal ne doofe Frage!

Warum hat eigentlich Hollywood unser hwbot-team verlassen? Habe ich da irgendwas verpasst?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2010)

Persönliche Gründe. Er hofft aber uns bald wieder beitreten zu können  Er hat uns also nicht verlassen um einem anderen Team beizutreten o.Ä.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. April 2010)

Aso!

Dann hoffen wir mal auf eine baldige Rückkehr, da sein Gulfi ja nicht versauern soll 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (11. April 2010)

Hollywood, fehlt hier sehr im Team 
lg Matti


----------



## Semih91 (11. April 2010)

Das aufjedenfall, man sieht auch, wie wichtig er für das Team und uns ist, aber er fehlt mir wirklich, seine Beiträge vermisst man hier


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2010)

Jetzt heult mal hier nicht so rum 

....klar fehlt er uns aber unser Team ist auch so sehr stark und sobald er wieder kann mischt er ja wieder mit 


Aber jetzt mal zu meinen prob.....

Sobald ich zwei 5750er im CF laufen habe funzt der Afterburner nur wenn ich die Cfg Datei nicht ändere.
Sobald ich eine 1 reinsetzte zeigt mir Afterburner keine Takte an ....und ich kann nichtt takten .
Ohne das komme ich an die Höchstgrenze von 870 und mehr nicht .
Einzeln schaffen aber beide Karten 900.

Weiß einer warum das so ist ?..............seltsamerweise funzt es aber unter Vista


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hollywood, fehlt hier sehr im Team
> lg Matti



PCGHX HWbot Member und gleichzeitig Captain von Hardwareoverclock. *g*

Wie wärs mit nem Teamwechsel?


----------



## CrashStyle (12. April 2010)

Mein neu zugang  Frisch aus den USA, musste aber bei, Zoll 6€ MwSt. nach zahlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. April 2010)

Ich gratuliere Dr House hier mal für seine Ergebnisse am WE 

Einsame Spitze Atanas ....


----------



## Semih91 (12. April 2010)

Jep, super Ergebnisse Dr, gratuliere dir 
BTW: Kannst mir ja helfen, wie man Grakas unter Luft OCéd


----------



## Lippokratis (12. April 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein neu zugang  Frisch aus den USA, musste aber bei, Zoll 6€ MwSt. nach zahlen.



schönes Teil. hast du schon Ergebnisse unter Luft?


@ Dr. House. Wirklich schöne Ergebnisse, vor allem der Goldpokal mit der 8800 GTX


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2010)

Auch von mir Gratulation zu den guten Ergebnissen, House  50pkt mit einem Ergebnis ist schon richtig fett


----------



## theLamer (12. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Auch von mir Gratulation zu den guten Ergebnissen, House  50pkt mit einem Ergebnis ist schon richtig fett


/sign

Echt super, was du da zusammen bekommen hast


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. April 2010)

Echt super ergebnisse

heute kam die lieferbestätigung meines neues NTs. Hab mich jetzt doch für Enermax Revolution entschieden, nachdem ich stress mit dem shop des sapphire nt hatte. zudem hab ich bemerkt, dass auf dem enermax 5 jahre garantie drauf ist. das sapphire hat nur 2.

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Von meinem P5Q-E haben sich gestern 2 Rambänke verabschiedet. jetzt gibts nur noch Single Channel


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2010)

Wenn euch das schon beeindruckt, was macht ihr dann wenn er dieses Sys auf der AOCM mit LN2 gebencht hat? 

@Atanas

Die Scores mit der 8800GTX sind wirklich beeindruckend.  Noch mehr gespannt bin ich aber auf die Ergebnisse in SuperPi, PiFast und wPrime!


----------



## Icke&Er (12. April 2010)

@Atanas

greetz zu den geilen Ergebnissen 
Hasts ja wieder richtig krachen lassen

MFG


----------



## SoF (12. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn euch das schon beeindruckt, was macht ihr dann wenn er dieses Sys auf der AOCM mit LN2 gebencht hat?



Siehe meine neue Signatur - ich hoffe ich kann ebensfalls den ein oder anderen mit Ergebnissen von der AOCM beeindrucken, aber wie von mir gewohnt: keine Erwartungen (Ankündigungen) - entweder harte Fakten, respektive Scores, oder gar nix


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2010)

Weiß einer warum es im bot zur Zeit keine Punkte gibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2010)

Geduld, Mario. Der Bot spinnt doch regelmäßig rum.


----------



## Semih91 (13. April 2010)

Bis jetzt sind dafür immer noch keine Punkte verteilt. Aber geht bei den neuen Submission genauso, nur WR-Punkte bekommen die Leute


----------



## CrashStyle (13. April 2010)

@PCGH_Stephan

1040MHz CL6 sind leider nicht SuperPi32m stabel! Dafür schaffen sie noch den 1m 

Erst 1020MHz CL6 schaffen die 32m durch. Bei 1.46V MCH & 1,86V DRAM


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht - hoffen wir mal, dass der Speicher das lange mitmacht.

@True Monkey: Punkte wurden abgeschafft - es gab einfach zuviel Streitereien bei Hwbot. 


[x] Vormerken für den 1.4.2011


----------



## CrashStyle (13. April 2010)

@Alriin

Teste grad mal die CPU Celeron D 356

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @True Monkey: Punkte wurden abgeschafft - es gab einfach zuviel Streitereien bei Hwbot.


 

Fail .....gerade wurden Punkte vergeben ....und ich lade jetzt weiter ab


----------



## CrashStyle (13. April 2010)

Fürs erste 185*25 hatte auch 190*25 aber F7 net gedrückt.

Mehr ist nicht mit dem Kleinen Boxed Kühler drine.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Semih91 (13. April 2010)

Ich habe noch schnell eine Frage. Ist es besser, wenn man bei einem SuperPI Lauf einen Teiler von 1:1 hat oder eher mit 5:6? Also wenn ich jetzt mein FSB@500MHz einstelle, dann habe ich bei einem Teiler von 5:6 ganze 600MHz als DRam Frequenzy, wobei der Bus Speed aber bei 500MHz bleibt. Welche Einstellung ist besser bei SuperPi, wPrime und bei 3DMarks? Weil mir ist schon einiges aufgefallen, dass z.B. bei SuperPI iwie der Teiler von 5:6 nichts bringt, kann das jemand bestätigen?

Die Hilfe wäre echt nett, da ich wieder bald OCén möchte


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2010)

Der 1:1 Teiler ist wichtig beim Sockel A, sonst ist es glaub ich egal. Aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass nicht jeder Teiler gleich gut arbeitet. Einfach mal ein wenig pronbieren!


----------



## Semih91 (13. April 2010)

Hmm ok. Also zumindest bei MaxMemm ist es wichtig, dass man den Teiler 5:6 oder ähnliches hat, zumidnest soll da der DRam Frequenzy so hoch wie möglich sein. Aber ansonsten war mein Rechner immer iwie langsamer mit dem 5:6 Teiler, ich glaube, 1:1 ist da deutlich besser 
Zumindest will ich bei dem OCForum Wettbewerb teilnehmen, und da ist es schon wichtig, dass man da auch schöne Ergebnisse liefert


----------



## Ü50 (13. April 2010)

Weiß schon jemand, wann das ASUS Rampage III Extreme auf den Markt kommt? Bei mein Ram.II Ex. will der erste PCI  Steckplatz nicht mehr mitmachen.


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2010)

Diese Woche soll es soweit sein. Ich seh schon alle paar Stunden auf Geizhals.at nach.


----------



## Ü50 (13. April 2010)

@Alriin
danke für den Hinweis.
Ich brauche dringend Ersatz für mein Ram.II, sonst habe ich nichts wo ich meine neue Graka sowie CPU die im Anmarsch sind rein stecke


----------



## Icke&Er (13. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> CPU die im Anmarsch sind rein stecke


 
Ist da das im Anmarsch, was ich denke was da kommt? 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (13. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ist da das im Anmarsch, was ich denke was da kommt?
> 
> MFG



Da kommt keine NV sondern eine oder zwei ATIs  sowie ein Hexa rein, wenn du das denkst  Bei den Rams bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> ein Hexa rein, wenn du das denkst


 
Ja, genau daran dachte ich! Man woh nehmt ihr nur alle das Geld her? 

MFG


----------



## Jogibär (14. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs, ich wollte mich nur aus dem Team verabschieden, habe es gewechselt, da im neuen Team auch welche in meiner Stadt wohnen und dann auch der persönliche Kontakt besser möglich ist.  Also viel Erfolg noch für Eure Benchvorhaben  Jogibär


----------



## Alriin (14. April 2010)

Schade... sehr schade. 

Trotzdem viel Glück im neuen Team.


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2010)

Hm echt schade... Viel Spaß noch. Wieso kommen die Leute denn nicht hier her sondern du gehst weg?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. April 2010)

Schade, dass du unser Team verlässt.

Heute ist mein neues NT gekommen! Revolution 1250 W.

Richtig fett das Monster. Dagegen sieht mein 425W Nt aus wie für HTCP gehäuse xD

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: beim nt war sogar ein gratis appolish lüfter dabei. leider steht nicht da welche farbe die leds haben-,- auch auf der homepage ist genau dieser lüfter nicht zu finden. grau/durchsichtiger rahmen und silberne lüfterblätter...


----------



## Schnitzel (14. April 2010)

Schade,aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## nulchking (14. April 2010)

Lohnt es sich ein Board mit dem neuen 890GX Chipsatz zu holen zum benchen oder lieber 790er?


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2010)

Damit sollte ich meine Grakas endlich besser löten können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (14. April 2010)

@der8auer
130,- Ocken ist ja auch viel Geld, na ja eine vernünftige Graka hättest dafür nicht bekommen


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2010)

Ja. Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass die Lötstation nicht funktioniert -.- morgen direkt mal reklamieren.


----------



## Hollywood (14. April 2010)

*Spam on*

*Nur ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir und viele Grüße an das Team!* 

*Spam off*

Hollywood


----------



## Ü50 (14. April 2010)

@Alriin
das Ram.III soll angeblich ab dem 16.04.10 gelistet sein.


----------



## Alriin (14. April 2010)

Ich weiß.


----------



## Dr.House (14. April 2010)

Na dann bin ich gespannt, ob das RIIIE die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen wird.
Das Brett hat ja doch nen NF-200 ,laut PCGH ! ! !      Es war doch ohne angekündigt, oder ?


@ Roman

nette Lötstation, wenn sie tut.  Mir reicht nen Lotkolben für 30 € und vielen Potis dazu.


----------



## Semih91 (14. April 2010)

Juhu, Holly meldet sich wieder 
Schade Jogibär, aber viel Erfolg


----------



## Icke&Er (14. April 2010)

Mensch ne, warum treten in letzter Zeit soviele Leute aus dem Team aus?
Und so richtige Punkteburner haben wir irgendwie auchnet auf die Beine gestellt! Im hwbot.Unterforum ist ja auch gähnende Leere angesagt! 

Los Leute zusammenreißen und wier ordentlich durchstarten! Wir müssen unser Team mal wieder ordentlich antreiben 

*ZumKaiserschielundaufBefehlfürsVolkwart*

MFG


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2010)

Ja das ist nicht nur dir aufgefallen. Scheint ich muss mir mal wieder eine Offensive oder etwas ähnliches einfallen lassen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das ist nicht nur dir aufgefallen. Scheint ich muss mir mal wieder eine Offensive oder etwas ähnliches einfallen lassen


 

hab jetzt erstmal nicht mehr zum benchen. langsam kommt mein neuer pc, netzteil ist schon da xD

2. EOS und weitere private Sessions helfen da sehr.

Ein weiterer Wettbewerb bzw. Erhalten eines Lesertest für einen in unserem Forum würden auch nicht schaden^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2010)

2. EOS kommt sicher, aber erst Anfang August...

Okay ich überlege mir mal was


----------



## Icke&Er (14. April 2010)

Irgendwei scheint ja auch gerade der Hardware-zerstör-Wurm drin zusein, da ja vol allen Seiten irgendwas abraucht 

Auch mein Rampage musste in die RMA 
Aber sobald das wieder da ist gibs auch von mir was neues 

Habe ja schon einiges besorgen können:

E8400 leider aber nur C0
E6850
2x1GB DDR3 1866 mit D9GTR Chips
mein neies 550Watt bequite Bench-NT

PS: Dann starte ich meine Aktion: David braeks the 300 Points Wall 

@Roman

Würde dir sogar meine Hilfe anbieten, wenn wir damit unser Team wieder wachrütteln können 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. April 2010)

würde natürlich auch helfen.

was mal richtig klug wäre so ne aktion, dass sich jeder die gleiche low cost graka kauft und somit uns gegenseitig hochpushen.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. April 2010)

Dafür müssen aber viele Leute die selbe Graka kaufen um die Punkte im Bot auf eine hübsches Niveau zu bringen 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. April 2010)

ab 20 ergenisse pro benchmark gibt es ordentlich punkte. wenn man schon eine gut bestezte graka sich holt, geht da noch viel mehr.

PS: Signatur angepasst. ich hoffe es fällt auf *g*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2010)

Bezüglich Rampage III Extreme: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1726734-post20.html

@Jogi: Sehr schade ... Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch ein paar  Ergebnisse hochladen, um einen Platz im Team gutzumachen, aber das hat  sich jetzt natürlich erledigt. Trotzdem Dankeschön für den bisherigen  Einsatz!


----------



## Alriin (14. April 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch ein paar  Ergebnisse hochladen, um einen Platz im Team gutzumachen, aber das hat  sich jetzt natürlich erledigt. Trotzdem Dankeschön für den bisherigen  Einsatz!



Was heißt das hat sich erledigt? Lad hoch!


----------



## Lower (14. April 2010)

So ich will mich da mal auch beteiligen.

Wie ihr vllt seht habe ich außer scores für den hwbot Wettbewerb eigentlich gar nichts gemacht.

Bei meiner Session sehe ich zu, einige Punkte zu machen. Ich werde mich auch bemühen, noch viele weitere Punkte für das Team zu holen  Mein derzeitiges Sys werde ich am Wochenende durchbenchen. Da will ich noch den 3D Mark 01, 03 , 05 und Vantage machen (den 06er will ich noch mit höherem CPU Takt machen) und noch die anderen Benchmarks nachholen .

Mal sehen wieviele Punkte ich noch machen kann.

Zu Holly: Es tut mir echt leid, und ich finde es sehr Schade, dass es zu dem kommen musste. Ich hoffe du rappst dich auf und benchst weiter .

lg Lovro


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2010)

Lower schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Holly: Es tut mir echt leid, und ich finde es sehr Schade, dass es zu dem kommen musste. Ich hoffe du rappst dich auf und benchst weiter


Wer sagt, dass er nicht mehr bencht? Nur halt im Moment nicht im Team...

Hab mir für Freitag jetzt 2x 6600GT organisiert und dafür meine grottige X1900XT abgegeben


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hab mir für Freitag jetzt 2x 6600GT organisiert und dafür meine grottige X1900XT abgegeben


 
Das hört sich doch schon ganz anständig an 
Dann lass es doch ordentlich krachen 

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (15. April 2010)

Ich bereite mich eigendlich auf ne Session mit Leif vor...

Heisst, Hardware organisieren, vortesten etc.

Dann bench ich das erste Mal mit DICE...
_____________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## nulchking (15. April 2010)

Mal so ne Frage wo kriegt man den am besten CPU Pots her?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2010)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Dann bench ich das erste Mal mit DICE...
> _____________________________________
> Gruß
> onkel-bill



net schlecht. 285 Punkte ohne Extreme Kühlung^^

für meine punkte hatte ich bis jetzt 4 Dice Sessions und 2 mit LN2

der lüfter, der beim NT dabei war überascht mich immer mehr XD jetzt hat der noch verschiedene Leuchtmodi und ist 5 mal so hell, wie die xigmatek lüfter.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2010)

@nulchking
Von der8auer.



> net schlecht. 285 Punkte ohne Extreme Kühlung^^


Meine ersten 300 hab ich auch ohne gemacht. Allerdings waren die nach Rev3 nix mehr wert.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2010)

@ Heiko: Ja ich bin auch in der Vorbereitung für unsere große Session... 
Bin am Vortesten und Voltmodden, Ergebnisse sind noch keine oben

So langsam braut sich was zusammen, Grakas sind schon 6 ungebenchte da, der i7 hat mit DICE auch noch ordentlich Potential und es kommt ja noch mehr ^^
_GPU-Pot hab ich Roman auch schon angeschrieben - kommt demnächst._


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

Nadas hört sich doch alles super an, so muss das sein! Sonst holt Team Finland uns noch ein 

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (15. April 2010)

Also ich warte nicht auf das Rampage III extreme...

Ich hab die Asus-Seite hoch und runter abgesucht, ich denke es hat keinen NF200.

Ich denke, mein Rampage 2 extr. wirds genauso machen...

EDIT: 

@ Icke&Er: kommst Du nich aus meiner Ecke..?


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2010)

> Sonst holt Team Finland uns noch ein


Sicher nicht. Dafür sorge ich schon.


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Roman
> 
> Würde dir sogar meine Hilfe anbieten, wenn wir damit unser Team wieder wachrütteln können
> 
> MFG



Danke fürs Angebot 

Es sind in Zukunft noch viele weitere Contests und andere Aktionen geplant um unser Team weiter voran zu bringen. Dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange bis zur nächsten Aktion.




nulchking schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage wo kriegt man den am besten CPU Pots her?



Schreib mir bei Interesse einfach eine PN


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2010)

Ich überlege noch bezüglich eines neuen Boards.
Wenn ich günstig nen Classified finde, greife ich evtl auch zu.... hab bislang nur _einen_ Extreme-OC-Bericht zu meinem Board im kompletten Netz gelesen, da wurden 243 MHz BCLK erreicht.
MSI X58 Pro BCLK 243 with XEON W3540 almost 5.6ghz - XtremeSystems Forums

Spricht auch für sich... vielleicht sollte das Geld dann lieber in ein paar beliebte Grakas wie 8800GTS oder 4870 / 4890 gehen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

Neue Wettbewerbe 

@thelamer

Haste mal den max. BCLK von deinem Mobo getestet?

MFG


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Neue Wettbewerbe
> 
> @theLamer
> 
> ...


Ja, 228 MHz
theLamer's 228.42 MHz Reference Clock run with X58 Pro

Hoffe aber mal, dass die CPU dicht gemacht hat und nicht das Board.


----------



## Ü50 (15. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
ich habe mal wieder ein Problem

Ich musste XP mal wieder neu aufsetzen, jedoch jetzt macht der Catalyst ärger. Im Geräte-Manager werden beide Karten angezeigt , jedoch im Catalyst
kann ich kein Häkchen für CF setzen. Ich habe schon 6 verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert CF aktivieren war jedoch unter XP auch hier nicht möglich. In Win7 wird CF sofort erkannt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch bezüglich eines neuen Boards.




hi

in awardfabrik werden grad mehrere boards verkauft

p6t ws pro 205€ incl.
p6t7 ws supercomputer 165€ incl. sind ein paar pins verbogen, geht aber trotzdem. 

vielleicht währe ja das was für dich?

mfg Eiswolf93

edit: @Ü50: hast du catalyst AI auf advanced?


----------



## 8ykrid (15. April 2010)

@der8auer
kannste den score mal löschenPentium 4 2.533Ghz processor
Sorry hab mich beim hochladen vertan. Oder kann ich das auch selber irgendwie?


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2010)

Kannst du auch selber machen - Beim Score "More" anklicken - "Options" - "Delete Entry"-Symbol anklicken


----------



## Ü50 (15. April 2010)

@Eiswolf93
ich werde gleich mal nachsehen, habe gerade auf Win 7 umgebaut.


----------



## 8ykrid (15. April 2010)

*@Lamer*
Merci, sah aber gleich mal richtig gut aus mit 60pkten mehr 
Andere Frage, habe hier ne AGP HD3650 und nen passendes Brett(naja..) aber ich bekomme nur 2001 und Aquamark zum laufen. Alle anderen laden nur ewig und nix passiert(100% CPU und weiter nix).
Gibt es da nen Trick?
OS ist XP SP3


----------



## fuzz3l (15. April 2010)

Also das P6T WS kann ich nur empfehlen...  
Ist übrigends exkl... Aber wer nett fragt, vielleicht auch 206inkl..

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2010)

Ich muss jetzt mal phöser Mod spielen 

Da da schon in die Richtung Handel geht möchte ich euch bitten weitere Diskussionen in der Richtung per PN weiterzuführen. Ansonsten gibts Handel nur im Marktplatz!


----------



## Ü50 (15. April 2010)

@8ykrid
ich habe zwei Bretter für AGP eins mit und eins ohne V Mod. Bei mir läuft alles durch. Auch meine ATI 3650 mit legacy Treiber.


----------



## 8ykrid (15. April 2010)

@Ü50
THX, dauert das laden etwas länger oder gehen die normal schnell bei dir. Kann ja sein das ich zu ungeduldig bin bei der alterschwachen CPU(P4 2,533GHz).

Merci


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

@thelamer

Mein Kumpel hat noch ein Gigabyte X58-Extreme, wo leider auch ein paar Pins verbogen sind, was aber super funzt! Villt kann ich ihn ja überreden es zu verkaufen! 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (15. April 2010)

8ykrid

laden ganz normal. Runter getakteter E8400 auf ca. 2,73


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2010)

Wenn ihr jetzt noch was bezüglich Boards schreibt, bitte per PN.
Ein P6T oder dergelichen kommt mir nicht ins Haus, wenn dann ein Classified.

228 MHz unter Luft sind ja auch schonmal etwas, das bedeutet dass unter DICE mindestens ka 235 oder sowas gehen sollten.


----------



## speddy411 (16. April 2010)

Hat hier vll jemand noch alte s939 cpus die er mir fur die aocm verkaufen kann


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Am besten machst du nen Suchthread im MP auf 

Ich bin gerade mal übelst demotiviert und hab 0% Lust aufs Benchen, da mir grade was kaputtgegangen ist, was nicht kaputtgehen darf. Muss über den Verlust erstmal wieder hinwegkommen...


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2010)

Ja, da wird dich meine Meldung jetzt auch nicht gerade aufbauen:
Hab jetzt über eine Stunde nach der verdammten PCI-Grafikkarte gesucht... erfolglos. Sorry, Mate. 
Eventuell hat sie meine Frau entsorgt. Mittlerweile hat sie nämlich auch schon etwas Ahnung und die Karte als das erkannt was sie ist: Hardwareschrott. 

P.S.: Was ist dir denn eingegangen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2010)

Weiß jemand was mit HWbot los ist? Server abgeschmiert oder so? 
In den News steht nix.


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja, da wird dich meine Meldung jetzt auch nicht gerade aufbauen:
> Hab jetzt über eine Stunde nach der verdammten PCI-Grafikkarte gesucht... erfolglos. Sorry, Mate.


Ist okay 


Alriin schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ist dir denn eingegangen?


Ne HD4890, die nichtmal mir gehörte und nur ausgeliehen war -,-
Einfach abgeschmiert im Betrieb (Idle)... z0mg ich hab keine Ahnung wieso... Backofen erfolglos. Ich könnte echt *zensiert* (ihr wisst schon...) 

Hab im Moment nix mit Benchen am Hut, erstmal ne Stunde GTA IV zum Abreagieren gezockt.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

Ne 4890 ist natürlich bitter, aber wenn die einfach im Idle abraucht kannst du doch nichts dafür!
*wiederaufbau*

@BautznerSenf

Die/Der Server spinnt da gerne mal etwas rum 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ne 4890 ist natürlich bitter, aber wenn die einfach im Idle abraucht kannst du doch nichts dafür!
> *wiederaufbau*
> MFG


Joa THX dafür, bin schon wieder _etwas_ besser drauf...
...und freue mich auf die 7800GTX SLI, die die nächste Woche kommen 

Heute Morgen hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich einfach unfähig bin ne Graka zu benchen... wieso zum Teufel passiert mir sowas? Wenns meine eigene wäre, wäres ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

Lass mal wie haben alle schon ordentlich was zerballert! 

habe mir meine zweite GTX damals beim Wakühler umbauen kaput gemacht! Wie peinlich 

*duckundweg*

MFG


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Ja ich hab auch schon ordentlich was zerfetzt, Boards, Grafikkarten (letztens erst eine 8800GT)... ist ja weiter auch nicht schlimm weils mir gehörte  und irgendwie gehörts ja auch dazu ^^

Bloß die Graka hätte nicht kaputtgehen dürfen, der Besitzer ist ein Spiele-Junkie und kann keinen Tag ohne Graka leben 

Egal, will euch jetzt nich weiter mit den Gejammere zuspamen xD


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Lass mal wie haben alle schon ordentlich was zerballert!



Ich nicht!

*Icke&Er nen Tritt hinterher schickt* 



theLamer schrieb:


> Bloß die Graka hätte nicht kaputtgehen dürfen, der Besitzer ist ein  Spiele-Junkie und kann keinen Tag ohne Graka leben



Warum borgt er dann ausgerechnet dir seine beste Karte? Ich mein, das ist als würd ich eine Jungfrau in den Rachen des Drachen stopfen und mit einem Besen nachschieben.


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Der Kaiser ist sich ja bezüglich Grakas ja auch fürs Vmodden zu fein 
Wenn man einen goldenen Thron hat, darf man das halt. Die meisten haben leider keinen ^^



			
				 Alriin schrieb:
			
		

> Warum borgt er dann ausgerechnet dir seine beste Karte? Ich mein, das ist als würd ich eine Jungfrau in den Rachen des Drachen stopfen und mit einem Besen nachschieben.


Er hat nur eine Karte 


			
				 Alriin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, das ist als würd ich eine Jungfrau in den Rachen des Drachen stopfen und mit einem Besen nachschieben.


Ach danke für das Kompliment  
Ne ich weiß schon wie du das meinst


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2010)

Also mein Thron ist aus Leder... bzw. aus Kunststoff (dort wo ich am liebsten Zeitung lese). 

Die Wahrheit ist: ich gebe viel zu viel Geld für die Dinger aus... und hätte zu sehr Angst um die Babys. Deswegen modde ich die Grafikkarten nicht. 

..........hab ein paar Scores aufgespielt.


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> ..........hab ein paar Scores aufgespielt.


Da lädt er deutlich über 100P hoch und erwähnt es nebenbei 
Good Job mate!


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

Wo hast du dir den die 100 Punkte hergeuogen?

Aber super ist es trotzdem 
mach weiter so

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (16. April 2010)

Meine Punkte schmilzen schneller, als ich nach benchen kann
Ich bin noch mit einer 285er dran, das sch.. Teil bekomme ich nicht mal in die Punkte.
Werde mal nachhören wie weit es mit dem Hexa und dem Rampage III ist.

Übrigens meine Punkte sind noch alle ohne LN2 oder Dice


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Übrigens meine Punkte sind noch alle ohne LN2 oder Dice



Dann wird es zeit für subzero...


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> das sch.. Teil bekomme ich nicht mal in die Punkte.


 
Naklar! 0,1 Punkte gibs doch für fast jedes Ergebniss 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2010)

Jau  Sein Pot ist auch schon fertig  In etwa 10 Tagen habe ich die neuen Halterungen hier. Dann geht er auf die Reise


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2010)

Wollt noch Bilder vom NT zeigen. 10 x 6/8 Pin PCI-E sollten reichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch der faszenierende Lüfter den ich je hatte, säter mach ich noch ein Viodeo der Leutfunktionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter gibt es auf der Enermax Seite nicht und laut der Seriennummer hat der Lüfter keine Farbe.^^

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: Das video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTngsi0wFN4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NTngsi0wFN4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2010)

Boah,ist das prollig.
Ist ja schlimmer als ein tiefer gelegter Manta
 mit Doppelrohrauspuff und Seitenschwellern.


----------



## Ü50 (17. April 2010)

Hast die Weber Doppelvergaser und Fuchsschwanz vergessen. Dabei kommt der aus München und nicht aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

Ich find den Lüfter geil! 

Da meine Lüfter alle weiße LED`s haben wäre das ne coole neu Variante für mein TemJin!
Damit benchts sich bestimmt besser. Der blinkt das letzte MHz aus ner CPU raus 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (17. April 2010)

Nimm lieber blaue die bringen mehr, siehe meine Sig
*Nächste Woche Kommt mein ASUS Ram. III*
Dann wandert mein Ram. II in meinen Sniper, habe dem Ram. II extra einen Noctua NH-D14 spendiert.


----------



## fuzz3l (17. April 2010)

Haste schon einen Termin? Oder blind geraten? 

Wenn du schon einen Termin hast, wo haste bestellt? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Matti OC (17. April 2010)

Hi, yo, der Lüfter ist Geil, mega Hell  das drückt richtig 
lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (17. April 2010)

Hier
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - Asus Rampage III Extreme


----------



## Matti OC (18. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hier
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - Asus Rampage III Extreme



mh, etwas komisch Preisweiter wie das Rampage II E.


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

Ja das R II E ist aber auch zu teuer bei Alternate...


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2010)

Ich habe mir heute den Preis vom Großhändler geben lassen ....279 ohne Mw.

ist wohl ein Lockangebot von Alternate


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Die Frage ist ja auch, wann sie wirklich liefern können!
Viele Leute wollen das Mobo ja unbedingt haben 

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen AMD Phenom II x6 1055T bestellt 

Ich würde sagen das schreit nach ner Benchsession


----------



## Schnitzel (18. April 2010)

Darf ich mal Fragen woher und zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Der is von einem Bekannten oder besser gesagt einem bekannten meines Vaters.
Der Wohnt in den USA und arbeitet irgendwie bei AMD.
Also ich habe 150€ inkl. Versand aus den USA gezahlt


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

Du kennst jemanden der bei AMD arbeitet?!?
Hab ich dir heute schon gesagt, dass du mein Liebling bist!


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Mein Vater kennt den 
Nee, das hast du noch nicht gesagt.
Wenn du auch sonnen Prozi haben willst guckst du ebay 
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 2.8GHz 8MB Hex Core AM3 125W bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 16.05.10 14:49:40 MESZ)


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

Ne, war nur ein Spaß. Ich warte bis CIVF und Extreme bzw. der 1090T da sind.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Dann viel spass beim Warten


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Dann viel spass beim Warten



Ich vertreib mir die Zeit einstweilen mit dem Core i7 980X. 

Hier ein paar Scores... 

GTX 275 SLI 3DMark06
GTX 275 SLI 3DMark Vantage
Radeon HD 4870X2 3DMark05
Radeon HD 4870X2 Aquamark


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

Wirklich gute Scores 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob es einen großen unterschied zwischen dem 1055T und dem 1090T BE gibt.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2010)

Sehr geile Scores, obwohl der 980X ja "nur" mit 5,2 GHz läuft


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

Danke 

Wobei mein persönliches Highlight eigentlich das da war. *g*


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2010)

Pi = 3, sagt mir mein Taschenrechner ^^

EDIT: Hm hätte lieber Pi/3 eingeben sollen, das obere gilt ja auch für das "normale" Pi  - aber die Zeile darunter ist ja eindeutig. Pi = 3


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. April 2010)

OMG wasn das für ne Rechnung???


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Pi = 3, sagt mir mein Taschenrechner ^^
> 
> EDIT: Hm hätte lieber Pi/3 eingeben sollen, das obere gilt ja auch für das "normale" Pi  - aber die Zeile darunter ist ja eindeutig. Pi = 3



Wahaha das ist mal richtig geil


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Gut zu wissen, dass Pi=3 ist 

So werden ja viele Rechnungen in der kommenden Matheprüfung leicht zu rechnen sein! Danke 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

Huch... wer pirscht sich da von hinten an Dr.House ran?


----------



## 8ykrid (18. April 2010)

@Alriin
Die Bildunterschrift ist Klasse!  Weiter so!


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2010)

*g* Ja, wobei ich eigentlich oben hätte schreiben sollen: "wer trampelt da von hinten an Dr.House ran?"


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Joa, da macht sich einer auf den Weg zur PCGHX-Weltherschafftslist auf was 

MFG


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2010)

Habt ihr denn neuen Singel GPU Rekort von 3D Mark 2006 gesehen?  NickShih hat mit einer GTX 480 und dem Orginal Kühler 40626 Punkt gemacht. Macht der nichts anderes als Benchen? Ich hätte aber auch nicht gedacht das die Karte so was von abgeht.


----------



## theLamer (18. April 2010)

Das Ding ist einfach, dass der Typ viel zu viel Geld hat und dazu noch die richtigen Kontakte. Skill kommt auch noch dazu, aber ich behaupte mal, dass Boris Küntzler (stummerwinter) am meinsten Skill in der Overclockers League hat. Wenn der so viel Kohle und Kontakte hätte, würde er längst auf dem Thron sitzen.

*wergrenn, hab nen AwardFabrik-Member gelobt, obwohl ich im PCGH-Team bin*


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2010)

Glaube ich auch. Ich denke auch das er in Taiwan wohnt kommt der auch sehr schnell an Hardware ran.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. April 2010)

Geld un Kontakte ganz klar. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Sobald man auf dem Thron sitzt wird man warscheinlich mit Testsamples zugebombt weil das geile Werbung ist. Ihr könnt mir net erzähln dass er die Karte normal im Laden gekauft hat. Die war garantiert vorselektiert !


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Es gibt ein Gerücht das die ganze Bagage (k1ngp1n/Andre Yang/NickShie) das oben 100 pretestet i7 975XE bekommen haben und sich den besten rausselektiern konnten!

Die haben die Runs auch schon ewig auf der Festplatte und brauchen sie nurnoch abladen! So konnte man in einer Nacht auch fast alle WR`s holen!

MFG


----------



## 8ykrid (18. April 2010)

klingt eigentlich plausibel... leider


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Gerücht das die ganze Bagage (k1ngp1n/Andre Yang/NickShie) das oben 100 pretestet i7 975XE bekommen haben und sich den besten rausselektiern konnten!
> 
> Die haben die Runs auch schon ewig auf der Festplatte und brauchen sie nurnoch abladen! So konnte man in einer Nacht auch fast alle WR`s holen!
> 
> MFG



Andre Yang hat so viel Zeit und Kohle, dass er sich 100 CPUs kauft und selbst selektiert. Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ichs genauso machen. Kann ihm es also nicht verübeln.


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Ich wette der wird von der Taiwanesischen Regierung gefördert die so die Weltmacht an sich reißen will 


Mal so ne frage warum habe ich für den 43. Platz von 44 0,1 Punkte bekommen?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. April 2010)

in rev. 3 gibt es für jeden upload, bei benchmark die punkte ergeben, mindestens 0,1 Punkte.


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> in rev. 3 gibt es für jeden upload, bei benchmark die punkte ergeben, mindestens 0,1 Punkte.




Also könnte ich mir jetzt 100 Punkte vollspammen?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. April 2010)

jupp, solange du soviel hardware und zeit hast, kannst du das machen


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Eigentlich schon.
Aber dafür müsstest du 1000 Scores uploaden.
Dann sag ich nur viel spass


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ichs genauso machen. Kann ihm es also nicht verübeln.





Professor Frink schrieb:


> Geld un Kontakte ganz klar. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Sobald man auf dem Thron sitzt wird man warscheinlich mit Testsamples zugebombt weil das geile Werbung ist.





der8auer schrieb:


> Andre Yang hat so viel Zeit und Kohle, dass er sich 100 CPUs kauft und selbst selektiert.



Die Welt ist schon unfair 
Gute Hardware sollte für jeden erschwinglich sein sodas sogar fast jeder Schüler um die 3DM WRs benchen kann.
Und das es nichtmehr auf den Geldbäutel sondern den Skill ankommt.
Ich glaube das die meisten hier auch die meinung vertreten. 

Edit:
Sorry für Doppelpost aber das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

Klar, da hast du recht, leider ist das nicht möglich. Die einzige Möglichkeit, seinen Skill als Schüler oder anderer armer Mensch zu zeigen sind Fixed-Clock-Wettbewerbe..

Ich hatte ja schon stummerwinter erwähnt und er hat sich in solchen Tweak-Wettbewerben schon sehr oft positiv hervorgetan und bringt konstant sehr gute Leistungen. Da sieht man den wirklichen Skill und nicht an der 1M$-Geldbörse, mit der man eine Selektierung von 100 i7-980X finanzieren kann und den Betrag  fast gar nicht bemerkt ^^


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Wir können ja schnell nach Taiwan reisen und bei ihm einbrechen 

Hmm man bräuchte über 90 versch. Hardware Settings Also dürften 9 Prozzis und 10Grakas reichen oder?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. April 2010)

Man sollte halt schon wissen, was man bencht ... Für Super Pi und Pifast reicht ein Clarkdale und eine gebrauchte 10-Euro-Grafikkarte. Für CPU-Z reicht ein Blick in den Marktplatz und ein gebrauchter Cedar Mill. Jeder der 3D mit halbwegs aktueller Hardware bencht, kann sich auch ein potenzielles 2D-WR-Setup zusammenstellen.
Selektieren ist hier kein Argument, das gilt nämlich auch für Uralt-Hardware, wenn man ganz vorne mitspielen will.


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Für Super Pi und Pifast reicht ein Clarkdale


einen guten Clarkdale braucht man, der gegen die besten Dinger ankommt, die an bestimmte Übertakter gehen. 
Dazu brauchst du noch LN2 + Pot, was mindestens nochmal ne dreistellige Summe kostet.


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du noch LN2 + Pot, was mindestens nochmal ne dreistellige Summe kostet.



Wenn man überhaupt LN2 bekommt.
Bei mir ist in 50km umkreis kein LN2 liefferant der auch an Privat liefert.
Der nächste wehre glaube ich in Münster bei House und das sind 70km.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

So Leute, habt ihr paar Vorschläge/Meinungen zu einem Vernüftigen AM3 Board (allerdings sollte es ein µ-ATX Board sein) 
Da mein Thread etwas am Einschlafen ist u. dort nicht viel konstruktives zustande kommt, wollte ich mal hier anfragen


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2010)

Jungs... natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn da ein paar Typen Lastwagenweise Geld haben und sich die besten Trümmer kaufen können. Wenn aber jemand wirklich gut ist und ein paar Mäuse investiert, werden über kurz oder lang Firmen wie Asus & Co auf denjenigen aufmerksam und er hat dann genauso die Möglichkeit mit selektierter Hardware zu benchen. Auch ich erwähne hier stummerwinter! Er ist das beste Beispiel.

Also raunzt nicht rum... bencht. 

@Blechdesigner

Blöde Frage... das Asus!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. April 2010)

Wprime (Dual) übrigens auch 


theLamer schrieb:


> einen guten Clarkdale braucht man, der gegen die besten Dinger ankommt, die an bestimmte Übertakter gehen.


Das läuft aber nicht unbedingt so ab, wie sich das einige hier denken. 


theLamer schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst du noch LN2 + Pot, was mindestens nochmal ne dreistellige Summe kostet.


Natürlich - brauchte man aber schon vor Andre Yang. 
Der Punkt ist einfach, dass schätzungsweise 95 % der Bencher meinen, dass genau SIE die WR-Bencher wären, wenn sie Geld hätten und Geld das einzige Problem wäre. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit den 90 % der Bevölkerung, die sich für überdurschnittlich intelligent hält. Das trifft für einige sicher zu, für die Mehrheit allerdings nicht.


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Auch ich erwähne hier stummerwinter! Er ist das beste Beispiel.



Vielleicht wird das "noch beste Beispiel" stummerwinter ja bald durch Alriin abgelöst 




			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Punkt ist einfach, dass schätzungsweise 95 % der Bencher meinen, dass genau SIE die WR-Bencher wären, wenn sie Geld hätten und Geld das einzige Problem wäre. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit den 90 % der Bevölkerung, die sich für überdurschnittlich intelligent hält. Das trifft für einige sicher zu, für die Mehrheit allerdings nicht.


Also wer sich ein Bisschen auskennt, wird sowas nicht sagen. Der Rest vlt schon. Aber es ist doch Fakt, dass wenn Andre Yang ein besseres Stepping / ne bessere Batch  erhält und man selber benachteiligt ist, nichtmal Gleichheit in den Startbedingungen vorliegt. So meinte ich das.

Dass man für einen WR auch viel Skill braucht steht außer Frage. Aber ich denke mal nicht, dass jeder die Möglichkeit zum OC-WR hat. Und: Fr3ak (Olli) hat das in seiner OC-Kolumne in der PCGHX Print (die leider Gottes aufgegeben wurde) ja auch geschrieben ^^ - das ist meine Referenz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

@Alriin

Und warum gerade das Asus? 
Das Biostar hat ja schon den neuen Chipsatz, ob das nun wirklich Vorteile o. Nachteile mit sich zieht ist mir unklar (zu wenig Tests u. schon garnicht zum Board).
Wenn sich OC technisch das Asus u. das MSI nichts nehmen, dann würde ich auch zum Asus tendieren, da es bisschen weniger kostet 
Wie aber schon in meinem Thread erwäht, schreckt mich der kleine Chipsatzkühler ab  (Zwecks möglichen Temps)


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das "noch beste Beispiel" stummerwinter ja bald durch Alriin abgelöst


Wir wollen jetzt mal nicht übertreiben. *g*

Wie wir in Österreich so schön sagen: "Da wo der schon hingeschi**en hat, muss ich erst hinriechen" 

@Blechdesigner
Ich hab den großen Bruder vom Evo und das ist einfach nur toll - BIOS Update vorausgesetzt. Der kleine Chipsatzkühler ist auch ausreichend dimensioniert... also keine Angst.
Nur zum übertakten eignet sich keines der Boards. Meines wissens machen die ganz einfach nicht die Spannung mit.
Wenn es nicht dringend ist, warte auf die kommenden Boards.



> Aber  ich denke mal nicht, dass jeder die Möglichkeit zum OC-WR hat. Und:  Fr3ak (Olli) hat das in seiner OC-Kolumne in der PCGHX Print (die leider  Gottes aufgegeben wurde) ja auch geschrieben ^^ - das ist meine  Referenz.


Nicht in den populärsten Benchmarks. Aber in den kleineren hat durchaus jeder eine Chance. Einkern- und Dreikern-Ranking wPrime32, wPrime1024 & PCMark05. CPU-Z ist auch machbar... vorausgesetzt man will seine Zeit damit verbringen DEN Prozessor zu suchen.  Mittlerweile ist auch der 3DMark01 durchaus machbar (weil leistbar).


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

Hmm, was heist Dringend 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, schnellst möglich ein halbwegs venüftiges Board in meine Finger zu bekommen 
Ein Athlon II X4 620 und Speicher warten nur auf den Untersatz


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2010)

Achsooo... dann empfiehlt sich ein gutes Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P, MSI 790FX-GD70 oder Crosshair III Formula. Noch besser wäre es aber auf das CIVF oder Extreme zu warten. Mit einem Micro-ATX Board hast du definitiv kein Leiberl.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

Gibt's den bei AMD derart große Unterschiede zwischen den Mico und normalen Ausführungen was die Übertaktungsfreudigkeit angeht 
Kenne so etwas nicht bis kaum, weder bei So775 o. 1156, da sind die Unterschiede so gering bis garnicht vorhanden 
(wenn ich da nur an mein G33 Board von Gigabyte in Bezug auf die P45 Platinen denke )
Es soll auch nichts Extremes werden, aber denoch brauchbar 

Und wenn ich mir DIESE beiden Bretter der Billigbrigade anschaue, ist auch mit denen einiges zu erreichen.
(dort wo das Board später einmal Platz nimmt ist leider kein Platz für normales ATX)


----------



## Schnitzel (19. April 2010)

Nunja,für Punkte braucht man nicht unbedingt tausende von Euros.
Ich hab hier ein ordentliches p45 Board(55€), einen E8500(100) 2GB Crucials GKX(30€) und diverse mittelalte Karten(zwischen 10 und 40€).
Den Pot hab ich in ein paar Stunden Heimarbeit selber gebaut(Material 15€).
Das heißt also das ich mit etwas über 200€ erstmal eine ordentlich Basis habe.
Globale Weltrekorde stelle ich damit sicherlich keine mehr auf,jedoch hole ich aus den Möglichkeiten die ich habe einiges raus.
Mit den Großen( oder auch Reichen oder Gesponserten) kann sowieso keiner der für sein Geld arbeiten gehen muß mithalten,wieso sollte ich das also versuchen?


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Aber ein P45 Board stößt sehr oft an seine FSB mäßigen grenzen.
Es gibt natürlich manchmal ausnahmen (tpower i45) sonst fällt mir für 775 nur das RE ein.


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Wenn du ein Board suchst könnte ich dir anbieten meins zu kaufen.
Hat einen 785G Chipsatz ist aber leider ATX
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO

Habs mit einem Sempron getestet und kam ohne Spannungserhöhung unter Lukü auf gut 3,1 GHz
War bei 232 schluss aber ich denke da sollte noch mehr gehen


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Versuchst du etwa den Marktplatz zu umgehen???
Solche sachen demnächst bitte per PN.


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Nein ich habs nur vorgeschlagen, er muss es ja nicht von mir kaufen sonder kann es sich bei Alternate oder anderen Shops bestellen


----------



## Schnitzel (19. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber ein P45 Board stößt sehr oft an seine FSB mäßigen grenzen.


Du wirst eh kein neues zu einem vernünftigen Preis mehr bekommen,da bleibt dir eh nur der Weg über die Marktplätze.
Und dann hat man die Möglichkeit explizit nach den Fähigkeiten zu Fragen.

Edit:
Was ich sagen will ist auch nur das es keinen i7 und 6GB braucht um Spaß am benchen zu haben,
zumal ich es eher frustrierend finden würde mit aktueller Hardware nichts reißen zu können.
Dann lieber in der zweiten Reihe stehen,Spaß haben und absahnen.


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2010)

@Blechdesigner

Die meisten "normalen" AMD-Boards machen nur maximal 1,65V. Damit kannst du also nicht viel anfangen. Aber wenn es nur ne Dice-Session sein soll, dann kannst du auch Biostar & Co nehmen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

Also das Evo ist aus dem Spiel, das geht ja garnicht ->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim MSI kann ich gemütlich 2V draufhauen und das Biostar sollte da auch in nichts nachstehen 
Nur fällt mir die entscheidung so schwer


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2010)

+150mV
Das ist ja mal echt richtig viel  - damit ist es schon ne Herausforderung, ne CPU den Hitzetod sterben zu lassen
Und dann noch 50mV-Schritte xD


----------



## Icke&Er (19. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

kann ich dieses schicke Teil eigentlich auch als LN2 Dewar verwenden 

Luftballons & Zubehör Shop - Günstige Luftballons bestellen! - balloon time helium flasche 50 luftballons kit

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Also ich misch mich jz auch mal in die Board Discussion ein.
Das hier ist meiner meinung nach neben dem Crosshair das einzig wahre und vielleicht sogar noch nen bischen besser:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5


----------



## Icke&Er (19. April 2010)

Das passt nicht in seine Thread-Suche, da

> zu teuer
> kein Micro-ATX

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. April 2010)

Achsoo.
Aber es ist kaum teurer als das Crosshair (glaube ich)
Joa Micro atx kannste sowieso vergessen


----------



## Ü50 (19. April 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum der MSI After B. in *Win 7 64bit* nicht über das hinaus geht, was der Catalüst (1000/1200) anzeigt ? der stellt sich immer darauf zurück was im Catalüst eingestellt wurde. Bei XP32 bit - Win7 32 bit- Vista32 bit geht der MSI A. über die Einstellungen vom Cata. hinaus. 
Dafür könnte ich notfalls den Core Voltage noch anheben und das bei einer 4890er, ich dachte das ging nur bei den 58 Atis.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2010)

@Ü50

cfg Datei schon geändert ?


oder nimm einfachhalber das hier damit kannst du takten und bei deiner 4890er die Voltage verändern


----------



## Ü50 (19. April 2010)

@True 
cfg war geändert.
Das Tool habe ich runter geladen, es klappt


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Achsoo.
> Aber es ist kaum teurer als das Crosshair (glaube ich)
> *Joa Micro atx kannste sowieso vergessen*



Wieso? Wenn das Biostar nur Ansatzweise so gut, oder sogar weitaus besser als sein DDR2 Vorgänger(TA785GE 128M) ist 
Die Frage stellt sich ja nur, ob es dann auch so ist 
Ich möchte mir nur ungern etwas zulegen, was mich dann komplett enttäuscht


----------



## der_yappi (20. April 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb] Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Bencher:

Hätte vier Pentium III Prozessoren abzugeben.


Sockel 370
256KB Cache
133er FSB
1 x 800 MHz
1 x 866 MHz
2 x 933 MHz

Da ich die Dinger geschenkt bekommen hab, weiß ich nicht ob die noch funzen.
Wer einen, mehrere oder alle will bekommt diese (wenn er das Porto übernimmt) KOSTENLOS!

Also wer die Prozzis zum benchen haben will, bitte melden.
Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst 

Hier noch Bilder von den CPUs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Pascal


----------



## Icke&Er (20. April 2010)

schreib mal Lippokratis an, der nimmt sowas gerne 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (20. April 2010)

Nehmen tun würde ich sie schon, aber die habe ich schon. Von der Pentium 3 Generation fehlen nur kleine Slot1'er und Tualatin Celerons. Aber das nächste Mal biete Sie lieber direkt im Marktplatz an


----------



## der_yappi (20. April 2010)

Ich lass die hier noch ein bisschen stehen.
Wenn sich gegen WE keiner meldet, stell ich sie im Verkaufsthread rein.
Vlt kommt noch jmd auf den Geschmack


----------



## speddy411 (20. April 2010)

Würde die CPUs nehmen


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2010)

CPU und Luftposterbrief 

An den 2€ für den Versand würde ich lieber nicht sparen


----------



## speddy411 (20. April 2010)

Hmm...auch wieder wahr...ok ich streich das.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> CPU und Luftposterbrief


Das ist das Gute an LGA-CPUs: Die kann man sogar international ohne Skrupel via Luftpolsterbrief verschicken und sie kommen funktionstüchtig an.


----------



## speddy411 (20. April 2010)

Ich find das System eigentlich auch besser...Das einzige was ich an AMD echt vermisse im Vergleich zu Intel.


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich find das System eigentlich auch besser...Das einzige was ich an AMD echt vermisse im Vergleich zu Intel.



Das System ist Müll. Sowohl der Sockel als auch die Pushpin-Geschichte sind minderwertig. Wenn ein Pin auf einem AMD-CPU verbogen ist, biegst du ihn wieder gerade. Wenn ein Pin auf einem Sockel 775/1156/13366 Board verbogen ist, wirfst du es weg - die Hersteller schließen in diesem Fall Garantieansprüche nämlich aus - und kaufst dir ein neues.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2010)

Hmm, ob das eine oder das andere Müll ist, ist doch garkeine Diskusion wert 
Sofern man einiger Maßen sorgsam mit der jeweiligen Sache umgeht, verbiegt dort oder dort nichts 
Nur das ab und zu die CPUs am Kühlkörper hängen(kleben) bleiben, wenn man den einfach nur mal schnell runternehmen möchte o. wechseln will, ist nicht gerade schön  
(vorallem wenn dabei die Arritierung noch geschlossen ist, kann man ja auch nicht öffnen wenn der Kühler noch drüber ist)

Naja ist schon alles Gut, so wie es ist, sonst würden noch einige versuchen AMD CPUs auf Intel Brettern freizuschalten, oder andersherum


----------



## speddy411 (20. April 2010)

@Alriin: War mir doch klar das da von dir was kommt.. 

CPUs liegen bei mir nur im Regal und deren Pins können bei mir leichter verbiegen...Bei Mobos ist das mir noch nicht passiert.

Ich geb dir aber Recht das die Pushpins Schrott sind.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der_yappi (21. April 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Würde die CPUs nehmen


 
Steht das speddy?
Oder hast du dirs anders überlegt?

Die CPUs würden per Päckchen (in Schaumstoff) an dich gehen.

Also wenn du die willst, einfach mal melden.

MfG


----------



## P37E (21. April 2010)

hi ich bin relativ neu im hwbot team und konnte jetzt endlich ma ergebnisse hochladen. kategorie ist geforce 8600m gt und führe im moment beim 3dmark 2003 und 2006, 2005 musste ich leide an ein apple laptop abgeben der nen besseren prozzi hat.

mein problem ist ich bekomm 3dmark2001 nicht unter 7 oder vista zum laufen, jegliche kompatibiltätsmodi schon ausprobiert.

muss ich xp installieren?

oder

reicht ein dx8 spiel?

gruss P37E
proud Member of the PCGH-HWBot Team


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

k|ngp|n hat in den letzten tagen GTX 480 4 Way sli getestet. mit dem inoffiziellen Treiber 197.55 stellt nvidia diese möglichkeit bereit.

Dazu noch ein SR2 mit 2 Gulfis auf 5,5 Ghz und den Grakas auf knapp 1ghz.

Dann kommt das HIER raus.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. April 2010)

Joa, das ist echt geil 

Vn mir gibts auch wieder was neues.
der AMD X6 sollte in ca. 3-4 Tagen bei mir sein, und ich habe mir eine KoKü angeschafft.
Sie macht 180W@ -18 Grad C und 0W@-44 Grad C.
Ist zwar nicht das aller kühlste aber für mich völlig ausreichend.
Ich Benche ja immernoch mit Dice/LN2, insbesonders mit dem neuen Pot von Roman den ich hoffentlich bald habe.


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2010)

114k im Vantage... w000t
Das Setup kostet aber schon ein halbes Vermögen ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. April 2010)

Soo 6000€ ohne Pots und LN2 
Das ist echt ne menge Kohle!


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2010)

Hehe und für 2 Gulfis auf dem Board mit 4 GTX 480... wieviel Watt braucht man da? Mindestens 2x 1250W, besser wären sogar noch 3 Netzteile, damit das gut geht, oder? 
Stuwi hatte auf der Cebit mit einem 975XE @ 5,5 GHz und 4x HD5870 3x 1250W (war wohl auch etwas Werbung für Enermax, AwardFabrik-Sponsor)

Bei dem Sys mit 4x GTX480 OC @ LN2  + 2x Gulfi OC @ LN2  kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass man das echt benötigt.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. April 2010)

P37E schrieb:


> mein problem ist ich bekomm 3dmark2001 nicht unter 7 oder vista zum laufen, jegliche kompatibiltätsmodi schon ausprobiert.
> 
> muss ich xp installieren?
> 
> ...




Dann mal willkommen im Team.
Ich hab ehrlichgesagt noch nie probiert 2001 unter Win7 zu installieren.
Da aber alle unter XP benchen denke ich mal dass das eh schneller ist.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. April 2010)

ich kriege auch nicht 01er unter win 7 zum laufen. aber ich denke auch, dasss die leistung miserabel ist. das musst du wohl xp installieren.

zum quad gtx 480 thema:

YouTube - Gtx 480 quad Sli Heaven 2.0 extreme Benchmark

jetzt stellt auch vor, dass das system von k|ngp|n zwei cpus hat und dann noch alles auf extreme OC das sind locker 2kW


----------



## CrashStyle (21. April 2010)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich am SA nicht zur AOCM fahre, unsere jungs unterstützen! Würde ab Kempten Allgäu los fahren und hätte 3 Plätze frei. Bei Interesse meldet euch.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2010)

Wann willst du denn los ?


----------



## CrashStyle (21. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn los ?



Sa früh würde sagen 1Std bevor die eröffnung ist also 11uhr^^. Ab wan könntest du?


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2010)

das ist ja mein Prob das ich nicht weiß wie lange ich Samstag arbeiten muß ......aber ich denke das wird leider nichts da ich bestimmt bis ca 12-13 uhr arbeiten muss


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2010)

Mann ich würde auch gerne dabei sein, Prob is, dass ich morgen und Freitag jeweils 6 Std Abi schreibe, Motag 4 Std und Dienstag wieder 6... Achja und am Samstag ist zu allem Überfluss noch Geburtstag -,-

Auf jeden Fall würde ich  diese Jahr gerne nochmal mit Leuten aus dem Team benchen bei einem größeren Event (2.EOS  ?) - muss euch ja endlich mal persönlich kennenlernen


----------



## CrashStyle (21. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das ist ja mein Prob das ich nicht weiß wie lange ich Samstag arbeiten muß ......aber ich denke das wird leider nichts da ich bestimmt bis ca 12-13 uhr arbeiten muss



Steht ja noch nicht 100% fest, aber ich kan auch auf dich warten


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2010)

für mich wärs ein katzenspring zu dir^^ leider hab ich keine zeit und naja hardware auch^^

zum glück bekomm ich jetzt ordentlich kohle für nen aushilf job. 

hab auch keinen plan, was ich mir kaufen soll. könnte gescheites 2d setup machen mit dem neuen i5-680 ~ 750 € oder gulftown sys für knapp 1500€

aber vom i5 sys hält mich nur eins ab, in nem jahr kommt sandy bridge auf nem neuen sockel. dann kann ich das sys gleich wieder verwerfen-,-

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (22. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> für mich wärs ein katzenspring zu dir^^ leider hab ich keine zeit und naja hardware auch^^
> 
> zum glück bekomm ich jetzt ordentlich kohle für nen aushilf job.
> 
> ...



Am WE keine zeit? Hardware brauchst doch auch net wen wir unsere Jungs besuchen gehen.

Es wäre noch platz frei! Wer warscheinlich Ulm-Stuttgart-Karlsriuhe fahren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> zum glück bekomm ich jetzt ordentlich kohle für nen aushilf job.
> 
> hab auch keinen plan, was ich mir kaufen soll. könnte gescheites 2d setup machen mit dem neuen i5-680 ~ 750 € oder gulftown sys für knapp 1500€



Wie wärs mit nem AMD x6 System??? 
Die Boards sind um einiges billiger und ich denke das du für den 1090 maximal  300€ Blechen musst. Dafür hast du dann aber auch mindestens die leistung eines i7 975-XE also auch gut geeignet für 3D


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Am WE keine zeit? Hardware brauchst doch auch net wen wir unsere Jungs besuchen gehen.
> 
> Es wäre noch platz frei! Wer warscheinlich Ulm-Stuttgart-Karlsriuhe fahren.




hätt schon bock, aber 1.  würde mein vater diemal nichtfahren und 2. habe ich mich heute mit nem Virus angesteckt-,-

wird leider nichts. vielleicht zur nächsten

@gamer_95

hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht, aber naja, es soll ein sys werden, mit dem ich global punkte reißen kann. da kommt amd net hin.

Edit: Hab mal bei geizhals was konfiguriert. komm mit dem amd auf knapp 600 €


----------



## Icke&Er (22. April 2010)

Naja! zu den 600€ kommt ja nochmal ordentlich was dazu für dein GTX 4xx SLI Sys oder? 


MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. April 2010)

ok, soviel geld hab ich auch nicht^^ hab genau 800 euro zur verfügung. 

entweder graka oder neues grund sys. da ich hier noch ziemlich viel hardware rumliegen habe, kann ich meine 300 hardwarepunkte voll bekommen.

selbst bei 6,4 ghz macht die cpu nicht mal 10k cpu punkte im 06er. und zudem kackt der in 01er und am3 komplett ab.

ich warte jetzt erstmal auf ergebnisse des i5 680, vielleicht macht der so schon die 7ghz unter ln2(als retrail)


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht, aber naja, es soll ein sys werden, mit dem ich global punkte reißen kann. da kommt amd net hin.



Ehm guck dir mal unseren Kaiser an.
Der macht eigentlich alles mit AMD. Aber ist jetzt mit dem 980x leider AMD fremdgegangen. aber ich hoffe das bald ein 1090T kommt.
Und dann heisst es AMD FTW!


----------



## Alriin (22. April 2010)

AMD kann sehr wohl Global Points machen. Im CPU Einkern- bzw Dreikern-Ranking kann man schön punkten. Und mit einem 1090T wird man sicher auch voll abstauben können. Vor allem weil die ziemlich fix 6GHz benchstable machen.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Vor allem weil die ziemlich fix 6GHz benchstable machen.


 
Das will ich jetzt von dir aber auch sehen!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

Jetzt reiz ihn nicht auch noch


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Vor allem weil die ziemlich fix 6GHz benchstable machen.



Hör ich da etwa einen RaggaAlriin?


----------



## Alriin (22. April 2010)

Na wartet ihr vorlauten Buben.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. April 2010)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was mein 1055T dann soo macht.
Der sitzt momentan fest weil es wegen der Staubwolke nen Rückstau gibt 
Ich hoffe das es ne ES CPU ist oder soo. Dann wird die mächtig rocken


----------



## Ü50 (22. April 2010)

@Alriin
zeig es den Jungspunten


----------



## 8ykrid (23. April 2010)

Hi, habe hier nigelnagelneue Spea V7 Mirage Karten aufgetan(Einmal mit S3 Trio 32&S3 Trio64 Chip)
Kann ich damit was anfangen? Vllt kennen sich die älteren damit aus?! Bin erst 30 LOL


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich in den letzten Tagen auch eine CPU-Z-Rejection nach der anderen mit AMD-CPUs kassiert? Mir ging es sowohl beim X3 440 als auch bei etwas mit recht vielen Kernen *hust*  so.


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2010)

Hab schon ein paar Wochen keine CPU-Z Valis mehr gemacht, sorry.


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2010)

So, da ich jetzt auch ne SSD (OCX Vertex 30 GB) hab, kann ich mich mal an nem halbwegs vernünftigen PCMark 2005-Score versuchen... ich probier erstmal 4,4 GHz mit HT aus 
Windows Leistungsindex sagt zur Festplattenleistung 7,0... keine Ahnung ob das gut ist. Gerade erst eingebaut.

Achja aber richtig was wird das erst Dienstag, schreib Montag 4 Std Französisch-Abi und Dienstag 6 Std Chemie.


----------



## speddy411 (23. April 2010)

Also bei Vista ist das Max. bei 7.9...Allerdings sind das meist utopische Setups die 7.9 bekommen.


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2010)

Bei win7 ist 7.9 auch das höchste


----------



## 8ykrid (23. April 2010)

bei vista ist 5,9 das max. wobei des eh wurst ist...


----------



## darkniz (24. April 2010)

Da mein P45 Board nicht mehr läuft, werde ich mir einen i5 750 holen. Als Mainboard dachte ich an das Asus P7P55D Deluxe. Ist das eine gute Wahl oder sollte ich ein anderes Board nehmen?


----------



## Ü50 (24. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe in meinem ASUS Ram. II Extreme 3*2Gig Rams drinnen. Soll ich wenn ich über XP benche einen Riegel raus nehmen, oder spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. April 2010)

darkniz schrieb:


> Da mein P45 Board nicht mehr läuft, werde ich mir einen i5 750 holen. Als Mainboard dachte ich an das Asus P7P55D Deluxe. Ist das eine gute Wahl oder sollte ich ein anderes Board nehmen?




ich denk das board passt. außer du hast noch 30 euro übrig, da gibts noch was besseres.

hab heute nochmal aus langeweile meine ergebnisse in hwbot überpüft und festgestellt, dass mir ein score im 05er mit einer 7900 gs fehlt^^

also gleich mal heute früh großes benchsys aufgebaut und schöne 7 punkte kassiert. dann wollt ich noch meine "kaputte" 8800 gts testen. ein erfolgreicher 05 run und danach kam kein score mehr raus, nur abstürtze, felermeldungen usw. mir fehlen mit der karte jetzt noch am3, 06er und vantage. nichts lief mehr XD. die karte hat auch die ganze zeit geknistert.

jetzt brauch ich noch eine graka, dann habe ich die 300 hw punkte voll

mfg Eiswolf93

edit: also ich hab bei genau der gleichen konfig den ram drinnen gelassen. ich hatte damals keine probleme


----------



## darkniz (24. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich denk das board passt. außer du hast noch 30 euro übrig, da gibts noch was besseres.


 
Welches Board meinst du?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. April 2010)

darkniz schrieb:


> Welches Board meinst du?




hatte da zwei im visier. 

1. ws supercomputer: hat nf200 chip
2. maximus 3 formula: zwar nochmal 15 euro drauf, aber hat die geilsten sachen die es nur gibt. roc connect usw. "soundkarte" ist auch dabei.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. April 2010)

Hey Lete sagt mal ist das ein guter Batch?

 E8600 Batch : Q828A267 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. April 2010)

ich find zu dem batch leider keine ergenisse. von der nummer her ist der ziemlich neu. ich würd mir da keine große hoffnungen machen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2010)

Moin Leutz,
Hab da ein Problem und wurde hierher verwiesen:



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin gerade dabei ein paar alte Pentium MMX zu benchen und habe hier erste Plätze in WPrime. Dummerweise bekomme ich aufgrund meiner PCi-Graka-limitierten Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x786 keine vernünftigen Screenshots hin, da ich bei 2 CPUs ja auch 2 CPU Fenster von Cpu-Z mit drauf haben muss . Der Platz reicht einfach net -.-'.
> Wie weit dürfen sich die Cpu-Z Fenster denn überlappen?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2010)

Hi

also ich versteh dein Porblem nicht, bei mir würde alles rein passen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2010)

Laut Beispielscreenshot bei HWBot muss ein Cpu-Z Fenster mit Boardreiter noch mit drauf.
Also:
- Cpu #1
- Cpu #2
- Memory
- Mainboard
- WPrime-Fenster

Genau dann passt es in 1024x768 eben nicht .
Tut mir Leid, falls ich mich etwas anstelle, aber hab noch nie etwas wprimiges hochgeladen.
Oder darf ich wie in deinem Fall das Mainboard-Fenster weglassen?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. April 2010)

Macht doch einfach wprime CPU-z für CPU und Memory und wenn du ein dualsockel bencht Klapp den Reiter wo man den Prozessor auswählt runter damit man die Anzahl erkennt. Wirst ja sicherlich 2 identische Prozessoren benchen


----------



## Schnitzel (26. April 2010)

Mmh,da hast du schon recht,eigentlich mußt du ein CPU-Fenster mehr haben.
Du kannst aber überlappen, es sollte reichen wenn die spezifischen Infos lesbar sind.
Allerdings mach ich meine CPU Benchmarks auch mit einer 4MB PCI Karte,da schaffe ich ohne Probleme 1280x1024.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2010)

Natürlich benche ich gleiche Prozessoren XD. Ist das denn 100% regelkonform, das einfach so zu zeigen ?

Update:

Hab nun eine neue hässliche Möglichkeit und somit zwei Varianten:

1. Alle Fenster, allerdings in 8-Bit (vielleicht meckern die wegen Fälschungsrisiko o.Ä.)
2. Nur 1 CPU-Fenster mit "aufklappen" (vielleicht glauben sie mir nicht)


----------



## Wincenty (26. April 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich PC MArk Vantage Basic (PCGH). Mit meinem System (siehe Sig) bekomme ich "nur"  6795  , ich bekomme nämlich bei Hwbot dafür keine Punkte. Ist da was schief gelaufen oder ist es einfach weil ich die CPU nicht übertaktet habe?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. April 2010)

ob die Punkte okay sind, weis ich nicht, aber du bekommst keine Punkte, weil es für den PCMark Vantage keine Punkte gibt bei HWBot. So wie beim PCMark04 und SisoftSandra.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> :
> 1. Alle Fenster, allerdings in 8-Bit (vielleicht meckern die wegen Fälschungsrisiko o.Ä.)
> 2. Nur 1 CPU-Fenster mit "aufklappen" (vielleicht glauben sie mir nicht)




8Bit sollte OK sein,ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht finden was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. April 2010)

So Leute es gibt endlich eine High-End Graka für jeder Mann!

Die neue XFX 5890 Black Edition Limited für nur 10 500 US Doller! Den schnapper solltet ihr euch net entgehen lassen 

PS: Na wer ist am überlegen?

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> So Leute es gibt endlich eine High-End Graka für jeder Mann!
> 
> Die neue XFX 5890 Black Edition Limited für nur 10 500 US Doller! Den schnapper solltet ihr euch net entgehen lassen
> 
> ...





Sachma, hast du gekifft


----------



## Schnitzel (26. April 2010)

Wieso,gibt das deine Portokasse nicht her?


----------



## speddy411 (26. April 2010)

Kann mir mal einer nen Tip geben welches Board das beste wäre für ältere SLI-Setups wäre...

Ich denke da an 2x 6600GT usw.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. April 2010)

Intel oder AMD Basis?
oder beides?

PS: 2.222 Post 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (26. April 2010)

Eigentlich egal....Hab für beides was hier.

Ich hatte schon das Striker II im Sinne aber hatte mit SLI noch nie was zu tun und wollte mal euch fragen. 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2010)

@speddy

Je besser die Kombination Board/CPU desto mehr Punkte holst du aus den GraKas raus.
Was hast du denn aktuell für ein SLI-Board?


----------



## speddy411 (26. April 2010)

Zurzeit hab ich gar kein SLI-Board sondern nur ein paar alte Grakas und wollte mal mit SLI anfangen.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. April 2010)

Naja am besten wäre

01 und 03 = hoher CPU Takt also E8xxx
05-06-Vantage = starke CPU (Quad 775ger oder besser i7)
Am3 = eigentlich E8600, aber auch ein guter Quad geht da gut!

Also eins mit 790i Chipsatz wäre okay oder ein 1366ger

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2010)

ich denke doch mal, dass liegt mehr am treiber als am board. wenn du  schon ein sli fähigesboard hast, das auch das potenzial der karten nutzt, nimm es doch einfach. ansonsten kannst du ja mal probiren mit deinem phenom sli mit dem MOD zu probieren. 

nimm einfach den treiber, den der erste in hwbot in der jeweiligen katigorie hat und tweak lieber mit den LOD werten rum. 

mfg Eiswolf93

edit: hab nur die 1. post von speddy gelesen^^ich muss schneller schreiben...

edit2: @speddy: nimm den sli mod her und du brauchst kein neues board kaufen. hoffe du hast eine sli brücke zu hause,


----------



## speddy411 (26. April 2010)

Von dem MOD habe ich auch schonmal gelesen nur noch nie ausprobiert...Kriegt man damit dieselben Ergebnisse hin oder gibts da Unterschiede in der Leistung ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. April 2010)

kann ich leider nicht sagen, da wenn ich den mod benutze nix zum vergleichen habe. aber ich denke 22k im 06er mit 2 9800 GTX+en und einem kleinem dual core passen.

der phenom hätte auf jedenfall genug leistung für die beiden!


----------



## mAlkAv (26. April 2010)

Hi für die Karten gehen auch die alten SLi Mod Treibern(imo bis 85.96), diese sind komplett identisch und einen Leistungsunterschied gibt es nicht.
Allerdings kannst du eben nur diese alten Forceware Versionen nutzen und keine neueren die manchmal schneller sind.


----------



## Ü50 (26. April 2010)

@Icke&Er

bei mir sind 1-5  besser unter 775 E84 als unter Q9650 gelaufen.
Kann auch an meinem Q liegen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2010)

Nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön für die Hilfe.
Pentium MMX 200MHz WPrime 32M & 1024M | Gold & Gold werden bald hochgeladen .


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2010)

Ich habe heute noch mal zugeschlagen 

Hatte leider nur noch ~10l LN2. Reichte aber für Platz 16 in der Weltrangliste  Endlich wieder Hall of Fame 

der8auer's 120954 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 1060/1400MHz


Und noch schnell CPU-Z und SuperPi 1M gemacht:
der8auer's 6443.34 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 6443.3MHz

der8auer's 7sec 406ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 6300MHz


----------



## Ü50 (26. April 2010)

@Roman
warte ab, wenn ich deinen, meinen Pot habe
Dann schlage ich auch zu


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer nen Tip geben welches Board das beste wäre für ältere SLI-Setups wäre...
> 
> Ich denke da an 2x 6600GT usw.


 
Recht gute Performance und 2x 16 Lanes dank nf 200 hat das P5n-d.(750i)
Und ist auch recht günstig.
Damit habe ich manch 780/790i alt aussehen lassen


----------



## Schnitzel (27. April 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön für die Hilfe.
> Pentium MMX 200MHz WPrime 32M & 1024M | Gold & Gold werden bald hochgeladen .



Schön



der8auer schrieb:


> Hatte leider nur noch ~10l LN2. Reichte aber für Platz 16 in der Weltrangliste  Endlich wieder Hall of Fame


Da sieht man das es im stillen Kämmerchen meist besser läuft.
Aber wahrscheinlich macht es auf Großveranstaltungen wie der AOCM mehr Spaß.


----------



## Icke&Er (27. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Icke&Er
> 
> bei mir sind 1-5 besser unter 775 E84 als unter Q9650 gelaufen.
> Kann auch an meinem Q liegen.


 
Das ist oft auch sehr takbegrenzt! Es kommt halt immer drauf an welche Taktraten du mit den CPU`s geschafft hast!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (27. April 2010)

Icke&Er
mein E84er geht unter Wasser recht gut, mein Q dagegen macht schon bei etwas über 4,1 dicht.


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2010)

@Ü50

schauen wir mal wie gut der unter Dice geht 
Und im August kippen wir dann mal Ln 2 drauf


----------



## Ü50 (27. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> schauen wir mal wie gut der unter Dice geht
> Und im August kippen wir dann mal Ln 2 drauf



Wenn er es bis dahin überlebt hat


----------



## CrashStyle (27. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch mal zugeschlagen
> 
> Hatte leider nur noch ~10l LN2. Reichte aber für Platz 16 in der Weltrangliste  Endlich wieder Hall of Fame
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Schöne Ergebnisse weiter so, muss bald wieder LN2 sehen^^


----------



## Icke&Er (29. April 2010)

Na Alrrin wie siehts aus? X6 1090T schon bestellt und getestet?

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. April 2010)

Wie ich den kenne Schreibt der Morgen Abend:
Überaschung!!!
Ich habe mal ebend mein gehalt mobilisiert und das her gekauft:
*1090T Bild*


----------



## Semih91 (29. April 2010)

Das kommt schon heute Abend


----------



## Icke&Er (29. April 2010)

Das will ich aber schwer hoffen!

Das Volk will Ergebnisse, sonst rebeliert wir 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2010)

vielleicht, aber ist noch nicht sicher.

bin immer noch auf der suche nach dem perfketem global-points pc für 800 euro

jetzt haben sich schon drei systeme konfiguriert:

1. i5-680(K0)+netten ram+maximus III extreme
2. phenom x6 1090t+ph x3 720+semron 140 + crosshair IV formula/extreme+1600 cl6 ram
3. i7 920 + rampage III extreme + netten ram

ich muss mich für eins von den drei entscheiden. da ich jetzt schon die hw punkte voll habe, kommt es nur noch an global points an. leider kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden. ic habe mal versucht auszurechnen, mit welchen ich die meisten punkte holen kann. komm so auf den i5 680 raus, da so gut wie alle dual cores benchmarks massiv punkte bringen.

welches würdet ihr euch kaufen? nur cpu+mb+ram

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (29. April 2010)

Naja um nur mit einem CPU in die Global Points zukommen wird eng!
Wenn du noch Grakas mit eingrenzen willst würde ich eher zum i7 (Pretestet villt) raten, da du damit eine gute Grundlage hast! Für 01 etc kannst du ja immernoch deinen E8500 benutzen!

So sollteste du das Größte Feld abdecken 

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. April 2010)

Also wenn du 3DM 06 und Ventage benchen willst dann das i7 System.
AMD Sys würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Das Sys mit dem i5 680K ist eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Aber da der Prozi einen freien Multi hat reicht ein Board das nicht soo einen hohen BCLK erreicht.
vielleicht das Formula oder was feines von Gigabyte.


----------



## Alriin (29. April 2010)

> Wie ich den kenne Schreibt der Morgen Abend:
> Überaschung!!!
> Ich habe mal ebend mein gehalt mobilisiert und das her gekauft:
> *1090T Bild*



Ne ne.


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> . da ich jetzt schon die hw punkte voll habe, kommt es nur noch an global points an.


 
Tss ..tss kommt es dir nur darauf an die Hw punkte bis 300 voll zu machen und dann Global Points zu machen.
Und keine Hw points mehr 

Hw Punkte zählen alle fürs Team ...und darum geht es ja.

Sonst hätte ich ja schon lange damit aufhören können ...Hw points *785 *

*also hopp hopp ....Punkten fürs Team *


----------



## Schnitzel (29. April 2010)

Das sehe ich ähnlich.
Globals sind was schönes,ich hätte auch gerne mehr.
Sicher ist aber das du dich sehr wahrscheinlich,falls du überhaupt welche bekommst,nicht lange daran erfreuen kannst.
Und ob den wirklich so viele Benchen werden ist für mich auch nicht so sicher.

Fakt ist halt das, wenn du nicht permanent zulegst, deine Globals wie Schnee in der Sonne vergehen.
Wenn du nicht bereit und in der Lage bist auch in der Zukunft da massiv Geld rein zu Pumpen würde ich das Geld lieber Sinnvoller Investieren.


----------



## Ü50 (29. April 2010)

Werde ich jetzt geächtet, oder ist mein bestelltes ASUS Ram.III für beides gut?


----------



## Schnitzel (29. April 2010)

?????


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt geächtet, oder ist mein bestelltes ASUS Ram.III für beides gut?



Es kommt drauf an was für ne GraKa und was für einen Prozessor du reinsteckst 

i7 980x + GTX480=Global Points
i7 920 + 8800GTS= Points fürs Team.


----------



## Ü50 (29. April 2010)

Einen I7 920 habe ich ja schon in meinem Ram II.
Graks habe ich genug


----------



## Schnitzel (29. April 2010)

Ihr braucht mit den Mittelalten Karten kein I7 System für Punkte und ich denke auch nicht für die vorderen Ränge.
Meine letzten 180 Punkte sind mit einem E8500 und einem Q6600 entstanden die beide nicht so wirklich dolle gehen.
100 davon kommen von einer GTS320 und einer 640 komplett ohne Voltmod,unter Luft und ohne das ich den Quad beim 06er eingesetzt hätte. 
Wenn ich den Karten beim nächsten Mal ein wenig unter Dampf setze und Auch die CPU Kalt habe sind da sicher Sprünge von 30 Plätzen und mehr drin.

3D-Globals in dem Umfang das es sich wirklich lohnt sind imho nicht unter einer Erstinvestition von größer 1000€ möglich.
Eben dem 980er der quasi unerlässlich sein wird und einer adäquaten Grafik nebst Speicher und Board.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. April 2010)

an grakas hab ich auch schon was angehäuft(bzw. ist schon gestorben), leider reicht das noch nicht. brauch noch 88 gt/gtx^^

ich warte jetzt erstmal auf ergebnisse des neuen K0-Stepping ab. mich wundert sowieso, warum es bis jetzt noch nichts gibt. weder andre yang oder shamino haben so teil. wenn der "deutlich" besser ist als das erste stepping, wäre es siche ne gute lösung. super pi sub 7 sec bringt immer gute punkte^^

erstmal bier trinken und warten


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2010)

@Ü50

Hehe ...nee du machst schon alles richtig ....und Eiswolf auch 

Das war von mir nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern nur ein Hinweis darauf das Global Points nicht alles sind.

Die sind zwar nett aber wie schnitzel schon erwähnte nicht von Dauer.
Wenn man dabei nicht am Ball bleibt (und das geht definitiv nur über die Geldbörse) sind die ruch zuck wieder weg.
Das sollte einen schon klar sein wenn man darauf abzielt


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2010)

Jep da kann ich True Monkey eigentlich nur zustimmen.

Wobei Global Points bei folgenden Benchmarks eigentlich sehr beständig sind:

3DMark01
CPU-Z
PCMark05

Alle anderen sind aber schnell vergänglich...


----------



## Ü50 (29. April 2010)

@True,

ich habe das auch nicht als Kritik gesehen. Nur habe ich schon drei Mobos 775 und wollte mir nur noch eins mit 1366 Sockel holen, damit ich das Ram.II mit dem 920er in meinen Sniper bauen kann. Das Ram. III kann ich ja dann zum Benchen brauchen, dachte ich mir.


----------



## Alriin (30. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das war von mir nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern nur ein Hinweis darauf *das Global Points nicht alles sind*.
> 
> Die sind zwar nett aber wie schnitzel schon erwähnte nicht von Dauer.
> Wenn man dabei nicht am Ball bleibt (und das geht definitiv nur über die Geldbörse) sind die ruch zuck wieder weg.
> Das sollte einen schon klar sein wenn man darauf abzielt



Vollkommen richtig!

Ich gehe auch in erster Linie auf Hardware Points (_obwohl, so n paar Global Points haben schon was_ *g* ). Ist auch fürs Team besser.  Heute ist ne 9800GTX dran.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. April 2010)

kann mich nur Alriin anschließen, das True Recht hat. Global Ponits sind nicht alles.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. April 2010)

ich denke aber auch, das man mit einem gute global punkte system "automatisch" hw-punkte bekommt. 

habt ihr schon den vantage run heute gesehen, mit 1560 Mhz auf einer 5870 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (30. April 2010)

Zum Glück habe ich mit dem Thema Global Points schon abgeschlossen 
Werde mich auch voll aufs Team konzentrieren und meine HW-Points ausbauen 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (30. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mit dem Thema Global Points schon abgeschlossen
> Werde mich auch voll aufs Team konzentrieren und meine HW-Points ausbauen
> 
> MFG



Richtig so mach ich auch bald wieder! HW-Points sammeln


----------



## anselm (30. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wobei Global Points bei folgenden Benchmarks eigentlich sehr beständig sind:
> 
> 3DMark01
> CPU-Z
> ...



Wprime 32M / 1024M mit einem Kern sind auch recht sicher, da da nicht mehr so viele neu raus kommen.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Mai 2010)

So für alle Leute die in studiVZ oder meinVz vertreten sind sollten schnell DA rein! 

studiVZ | Bist Du schon drin? -> Gruppe suchen -> "Ich bin ein PCGHX-HWbot-Member und stolz drauf

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich denke aber auch, das man mit einem gute global punkte system "automatisch" hw-punkte bekommt.


 
Nööp ...das stimmt so nicht.
Mit einer 5870er habe ich Global Points gemacht aber an Hardwarepoints waren es pro Benchrun nur 0,1 wenn ich mich richtig erinnerer.

Also insgesamt 0,6 Hardwarepoints mit einer 5870er


----------



## Semih91 (1. Mai 2010)

Jep, da nicht so viele Leute die 5870er haben und dadurch gibt es weniger Ergebnisse im HW, aber dafür mehr im Global. Aber so in einem Jahr in etwa wirst du da auch viele Punkte bekommen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Mai 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Jep, da nicht so viele Leute die 5870er haben und dadurch gibt es weniger Ergebnisse im HW, aber dafür mehr im Global. Aber so in einem Jahr in etwa wirst du da auch viele Punkte bekommen, denke ich mal.


Das stimmt so nicht: die 5870er ist über 620 mal eingestellt, die 8800GTS nur 370 mal
Bei meiner 8800 GTS habe ich HW Punkte bekommen bei meiner 5870er bin ich weit von den Punkten entfernt genau wie True.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Mai 2010)

Bei der 5870 ist derzeitig ein WR Karte, zudem ist karte stark von der verwendeten cpu abhängig. sobald man die cpu und die karte mit dice/ln2 bencht. gibt es sicher massive punkte. bei der 8800 gts hat man das glück, das auch alte cpus verwendet wurden. es ist deutlich einfacher hier punkte zu holen. 

ich gehe auch davon aus, das system kalt zu machen und nicht nur einmal. ein auf 5 ghz getakteter i7/X6 hat bei jeder aktuellen graka einen taktischen vorteil. 

Gibt es schon ein termin, wann der i5-680 kommt?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (1. Mai 2010)

@Eiswulf93
Gibt es schon ein termin, wann der i5-680 kommt?

Einige Händler schreiben: Verfügbarkeit:                       ab 03.05.'10


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Bei der 5870 ist derzeitig ein WR Karte, zudem ist karte stark von der verwendeten cpu abhängig. sobald man die cpu und die karte mit dice/ln2 bencht. gibt es sicher massive punkte.


 
Nööp ...ich habe unter Dice meinen 965 XE bei 4,8 Ghz gebencht ....und war trotzdem chancenlos 

Für Hardwarepoints hätte ich die Karte auch kalt machen müssen


----------



## Ü50 (1. Mai 2010)

@True 
ich schätze mal, die Hälfte der Karten waren mit Dice kalt gemacht.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wier ich die CPU meines Acer 4810TG Notebooks übertakten kann?
SetFsb -> finde keinen Taktgeber 
andere Tools?

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Mai 2010)

ich denke, da wirst du kaum was finden. ich hab das gleiche problm mit meinem laptop. kein taktgeber der funktioniert.

wirst wohl mit standart takt zufrieden geben^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Mai 2010)

Aber es geht das steht fest, da es ja Leute im Bot gibt die es geschafft haben!
habe auch einen Takgeber gefunden wo der Angezeigte FSB stimmt, aber es werden meine Einstellung nicht übernommen 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (1. Mai 2010)

Hat einer von euch noch BH5 DDR RAM ? Könnte ich jetzt gut gebrauchen...Ich will endlich mal alle Sockel 370 CPUs die ich hier noch habe durchbenchen.

Falls ja kann er sich ja HIER melden.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Aber es geht das steht fest, da es ja Leute im Bot gibt die es geschafft haben!
> habe auch einen Takgeber gefunden wo der Angezeigte FSB stimmt, aber es werden meine Einstellung nicht übernommen
> 
> MFG



vielleicht geht es mit dem notebook hardware control tool oder clockgen oder crystalcpuid


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

@ Lippo 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Jahr hätte ich nicht gedacht das ich das mal schaffe


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Lippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht. jetzt muss ich aber auch mal wieder benchen sonst fall ich noch aus den TOP 5 raus.
nächstes Ziel für dich sind dann die Pokale


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

Oje ...dann nehme ich lieber als nächstes Ziel Roman 

Ach ja ......800 Hardwarepoints überschritten


----------



## anselm (1. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Aber es geht das steht fest, da es ja Leute im Bot gibt die es geschafft haben!
> habe auch einen Takgeber gefunden wo der Angezeigte FSB stimmt, aber es werden meine Einstellung nicht übernommen
> 
> MFG



Ich wollte auch mal den Prozessor von meinem Laptop übertakten, aber ich hab da auch kein SetFsb gefunden.
Das liegt wohl an den Mainbords dieser Laptops.
Warscheinlich haben die Leute in HWbot, die das geschafft haben, ein gescheites Mainbord.


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2010)

Halt dich ran. In 4 Wochen kommt mein 980X


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

^^hehe ....Dito


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Mai 2010)

Wieso nicht früher??? Das Ding ist doch in gaannnzzzz vielen Shops lieferbar.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Mai 2010)

^^neues Stepping


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Mai 2010)

Achsoo...
Wusste garnicht das ein neues rauskommt o.O


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2010)

Es soll rauskommen :] Die Gerüchte im Internet eben...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Mai 2010)

könte sein, das es auch mit dem neuen K0 stepping der kleinen dual cores zusammenhängt? wäre für mich sehr verständlich.

hab heute endlich meine 300 HW- Punkte voll gemacht!!!

bin jetzt platz 5 in "normaler" wertung und platz 10 in der HW-Punkte wertung.  jetzt gehts in die nächste Stufe


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gerade mein neues bloodiron in Betrieb genommen.
Bis FSB 500 extrem unzickig.
Und vor allem laufen jetzt auch die PCIE 2.0 Karten mit PCIE 2.0x16.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

@ Eiswolf 

Gratuliere 

@ Schnitzel 

Dann schau mal ob du damit mehr aus den Grakas rausbekommst


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Mai 2010)

@True: Danke

hab heute zufällig gemerkt, dass mir mit meinem laptop scores in cpu-z,pi fast, 03 und 06 fehlen. gibt knapp 8 punkte.

zu sowas kommt man nur, wenn der haupt-pc kaputt ist

hoffentlich geht es so weiter wie heute mit den scores in hwbot. ein anderes forum sind uns dicht auf den fersen..


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2010)

Die 2.0er hab ich mir ja gespart,da war Witzlos mit x8.
Die 8800GTS 320,640 und die ganzen Nvidia 1.0 Karten liefen ja auch auf dem Biostar mit 1.0x16.
Ich muß jetzt erstmal warm mit dem Board werden und hoffe natürlich das der E8500 wieder bis min. 600 und vor allem der Quad ein wenig besser geht.

@ Eiswolf
Glückwunsch.
Aber ich werde dann wohl Nachlegen damit ich nicht wieder aus den Top 10 raus fliege.


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2010)

Noch ca. 150-200 HW-Punkte warten auch noch auf mich mit 8800 GTX SLI und 3-way.   Paar Globals mit ner GTX 480 wären auch nicht schlecht.

Es mach auch mal Spaß wenn der Benchmark mit über 200 Fps läuft statt 25


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

jepp ...habe ich schon gesehen.

Ich vergnüge mich heute schon den ganzen Tag damit meine alten Karten mal mit dem i7 zu benchen.
Ein Punkt hier ein Punkt da ....kommt schon was zusammen und ein paar Pokale kommen auch dazu.
Jetzt installiere ich mal Win 7 64 Bit und stürz mich auf meine Vantage Ergebnisse.


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch noch schnell den Laptop meines Bruders gebencht. Volle 8,6p (2x Gold, 2x Silber, 1x Bronze, 1x Medaille)


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Ich leiste mir gerade ein Duell mit dem Team Captain von Evga Entuhisasts USA 

Ich habe ihn mit 834 von Platz 1 verdrängt ....dann hat er mit 844 gekontert ...und ich habe ihm dann jetzt 859 vorm Latz geknallt 

Mal schauen was er macht 

True Monkey's 834 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 7300 SE @ 660/513MHz

True Monkey's 859 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 7300 SE @ 683/527MHz

Habe ich heute schon erwähnt das ich benchen liebe


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2010)

Besonders dann wenn man das bessere Backup hat.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Hehe 

Aber jetzt wird die Luft eng ...naja er ist dabei mit 4,7 ghz unterwegs 
Ich aber erst mit 4,29 Ghz und habe nächstes We unter Dice die möglichkeit auf 4,8 Ghz zu gehen 

Das ist jetzt genau der Benchrun den ich mit Händen und Füßen verteidige.

Und dann kommt ja noch der Gulfi


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2010)

@True

Im HWbot-Forum hat dir einer erklärt, dass eine GT 240 mit 1024MB nur DDR3 hat.... das ist ein Schwachsinn. Es gibt auch DDR5 Modelle mit 1024MB! Und GPU-Z lügt diesbezüglich sicher nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Mai 2010)

@Eiswulf93
Glückwunsch.
Da muss ich ja langsam wieder zulegen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Mai 2010)

danke Ü50!

ich hasse meinen pc, ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, was ich in den letzten 24 stunden alles geamcht habe damit er jetzt endlich wieder läuft.

gestern früh: pc geht net an, "shit ram problem", also ram raus wieder rein ghet net. einen ram riegel in die hand genommen und aufgewärmt(es hat echt schon paarmal funktioniert), geht auch nicht. 2 stunden später verzweifelt aufgehört. getsern abend pc auseinander gebaut und tray aufgebaut. cpu rausgenommen und wieer eingestezt. super jetzt geht nichts mehr. komplett frustriert schlafen gegenagen. heute früh. pc geht wieder mit einem ram riegel! aber ich brauch zwei, um win 7 zu straten-,-. weiter getestet. hab insgesamt 4 ram riegel da. nur einer geht immer. hab dann von allen drei nicht funktionierenden den heatspreader abgenommen. wieder eine stunde getestet und plötzlich. ER BOOTET. 

ich wette, sobald ich meinen pc wieder ausmache, kann ich das spiel von vorne beginnen

lange halt ich das nicht mehr aus...

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: So aktiv war unser Team schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Hehe 

Es geht in die nächste Runde 

Er hat heute Nacht zurückgeschlagen  

johnksss's 867 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 7300 SE @ 690/527MHz

7 Punkte mehr, aber 420Mhz mehr auf der CPU wie ich.
Und was sagt mir das ?....ich muß Dice bestellen 

@Alriin 

Es ging um das Ergebniss wo nicht erkennbar war was für einen Vram die Karte hat
injenegr's 23410 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce GT 240 GDDR3 @ 550/790MHz

Aber inzwischen ist beim 01er dieses ergebniss drin das das aufklärt 
injenegr's 46139 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce GT 240 GDDR3 @ 590/900MHz

Von daher hat es sich erledigt


----------



## anselm (2. Mai 2010)

Das Team "XtremeLabs.org" ist uns echt nah gekommen.
Nur noch so 200 Punkte Unterschied.


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2010)

Jep das stimmt... Da gibts nur eins: Benchen Benchen Benchen!


----------



## anselm (2. Mai 2010)

Am nächsten Wochenende plan ich mit meinem Freund wieder eine große Benchsession.
Mit vielen Prozessoren wie z.B. Athlon XP 2200+/2400+ 
Natürlich alles unter Salzwasser.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Mai 2010)

wenn mein freund nicht so faul wäre, könnte ich eine 7950 gx2 benchen. aber naja, bis der die mir schickt, fangen die sommerferien an.

ich weiß, das die 7950 gx2 richtig gut geht.(hab damit schon scores in 06 und am3) mit meinem e8500 könnte ich es ordentlich in 01 krachen lassen.

Leute kramt alles nochmal durch und bencht was das Zeug hält!


----------



## nulchking (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn die noch nen Monat warten kann ich evtl. aushelfen.
Vielleicht geht heute noch was, muss aber erstmal Windows XP rauskramen...


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, mein 30 Punkte+ Garant(hoffe es werden 40) sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen, dann habe ich endlich die 500 voll


----------



## Semih91 (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde auch bald den 8800GTS weiter benchen und danach wieder meinen 8800GTX, da sind aufjedenfall noch Punkte, die ich rausholen muss! Und dann haben wir wenigstens wieder etwas Abstand von XtremeLabs


----------



## anselm (2. Mai 2010)

Was kann man eigenlich bei einer Challengein HWbot "gewinnen"
Etwa Punkte?
Und falls ja, wie werden die verrechnet? Als Globale Points?
Oder bekommt man da ein Auszeichnung?


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nur eine auszeichnung oder sogar nur den ruhm des sieges. natürlich gibt es die punkte von den ergebnissen auch, aber mehr nicht außer ein sponsor gibt was dazu


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Mai 2010)

Ha habe ne 8800 GTX abgestaubt, dass einzige Prob ist nur das sie kein Bild mehr macht!
Mal sehen was noch zu retten ist 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Hihi .....ich habe gerade ein witziges Duell mit dem Ami.
Im 06er mußte ich die Flügel strecken und ohne Dice komme ich nicht an ihn vorbei da er 420 Mhz mehr auf der CPU hat.

Dann habe ich im 05er angegiffen ihn um 5 Punkte geschlagen und er hat inzwischen nachgelegt und mich wieder um 57 punkte überboten.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich den 03er gebencht und ihn da überholt ....mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis er antwortet.

Jetzt mach ich mich mal am 01er und setzte dafür aber mein E 8600 ein und hoffe das ich noch mal zulegen kann.
Aber egal wie oft er mich heute topt ich habe die vermutung das ich unter Dice an ihn vorbeiziehe und darum freue ich mich jetzt schon aufs nächste WE 

Diese Karte... GeForce 7300 SE videocard

und mein Gegner johnksss's profile


----------



## Semih91 (2. Mai 2010)

@True:
Greifst du ihn auch bei AM3 an? Also das Battle zw. euch beiden gefällt mir echt


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Im Aqua ist der Core Takt endscheident und ohne Dice habe ich da keine Chance 

Kommt aber


----------



## Semih91 (2. Mai 2010)

Hab eben erst gesehen, dass er auch 400MHz mehr auf der CPU hat als du. Aber du hast auch die höheren Taktraten bei dem Graka, kP, wie du das schaffst, aber das ist schon eine ganze Menge im Gegensatz zu ihm.

BTW: Benutze doch auch mal den Treiber 169.21, ich glaube, der ist ncoh ein Stück besser als der 191.07 bei den alten Grakas


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Habe gerade mal den 182.50 drauf und schau mal ob der was taugt bei der Karte.

Vllt kann ich ihn heute ja noch mal ärgern


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2010)

Im 01er solltest du auf jeden Fall ältere Treiber wie den 169.21er nehmen. Und im AM3 könntest du ihm mit 7 einen vor den Latz knallen. Ansonsten nimm meine Geheimwaffe: 18x.xx


----------



## zcei (2. Mai 2010)

Alriin du machst doch viele AMD Benches 

Was kann ich denn mit nem (anscheinend gut taktendeem) 955er unter dice und ner HD5850 unter Luft für benches machen, damit unser Team n paar Points bekommt 

Also CPU-Z wird auf jeden gemacht, unter Luft @stock core schaff ich ca 4,2GHz.

Aber bei den andren Sachen bin ich unsicher


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2010)

Alles! Ganz einfach.  Global wirst du mit der Grafikkarte zwar maximal im 03er was machen können, wenn sie (_verdammt_) gut geht; aber probier einfach mal.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

Er hat sich gewehrt .....4570 war ja auch nur ein Lockangebot 

johnksss's 4718 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 7300 SE @ 680/527MHz

Mist mein Back up wäre erst mal 4655 gewesen aber den hat er gleich getopt ....hmm


----------



## zcei (2. Mai 2010)

Hm ok  alles ..
natürlich dann globale sPi points erhoffen 

Spaß beiseite: 
- CPU-Z
- 3DMark06
- wPrime
- PiFast
- 3DMark03
- 3DMark Vantage

Ich denke mal in der Reihenfolge werde ich mich drangeben.
Mal sehen was ich dann so reißen kann.
Wenn Frink sein Netbook mitbringt (und das wird er ) dann pack ich ab und an mal nen paar Ergebnislinks hier rein 

P.S: er bencht nen i7 mit ner GTX275

Edit: öhm seh ich das richtig, dass er den direkt um das 3fache geschlagen hat? 
Edit2: oder auch nicht, wenn du die 1xxx gegen 4xxx tauschst -.- wollt mich schon wundern


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2010)

Also die Reihenfolge ist schon mal kacke. Erst die CPU-Benchmarks und dann die 3DMarks. Und den schnellen Aquamark darf man auch nie auslassen.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2010)

^^war ein Tippfehler meinerseits den ich schon verbessert habe


----------



## Semih91 (2. Mai 2010)

@Affe:
Du bringst mich grad volldurcheinander mit den Zahlen^^
1570 war ein Lockenangebot, aber für was?? Dann noch das mit 1655, bin verwirrt *verwirrt*
Hab die ganze Zeit beobachtet gehabt, aber iwie ist die Liste noch nciht aktualisiert worden...


----------



## zcei (2. Mai 2010)

Er hat sich vertippt: es sollten 4165 sein .. und soweiter.. 

Ok dann mach ich erst die CPU-benches und dann den Aquamark und dann die andren 3d's


----------



## Ü50 (2. Mai 2010)

True,
versuch es mit dem, was ich dir geschickt habe. Bei mir lief der 03 darunter besser.


----------



## Alriin (2. Mai 2010)

*aufhorcht* Und was war das, Old Boy?


----------



## Matti OC (2. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Er hat sich gewehrt .....4570 war ja auch nur ein Lockangebot
> 
> johnksss's 4718 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 7300 SE @ 680/527MHz
> 
> Mist mein Back up wäre erst mal 4655 gewesen aber den hat er gleich getopt ....hmm



Hi, versuch doch mal den 197.13


----------



## Semih91 (3. Mai 2010)

Ist der 197.13 für Benchmarks besser geeignet? Ich kapiere mittlerweile gar nichts mehr, der eine sagt das, der andere das, ihr seit alle gemein


----------



## anselm (3. Mai 2010)

Soll der 178.24 nicht auch gut sein?
Hat mir zumindest mal einer empfohlen.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Mai 2010)

hey Leute kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob unter den ein guter Batch dabei ist!

Pentium 4 641: 3706A827 + L731A397
Pentium 4 631: L542B258 + L803B637
Celeron D 356: 3618A837 + 5702B106
Celeron D 352: 5628A700

PS: lohnt es die Teile auf einem Rampage Extreme zu benchen oder muss ein Commando her?

MFG


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

Commando ist Pflicht, Rex soll ab 7 GHz zicken ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Mai 2010)

Und sagen dir die Batches was?


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Semih91 (4. Mai 2010)

Hast du schonmal per Google gegoogelt?


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Mai 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal per Google gegoogelt?


 
ja, aber kein wirklicher Fund


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube da ist die Batch egal. unter den TOP20 tummeln sich sowohl C1 als auch D0 Steppings von den Celerons und damit haben die ja auch alle unterschiedliche Batches.
Einfach mal unter LuKü an testen. Wenn 5GHz (ca. 1,5V) ohne Probleme drin sind kann man weiter gucken mit der CPU.

Batch meines 352 ist: L707A360  und macht knapp 5,2GHz bei 1,53V.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Mai 2010)

@Lippo

Ich dank dir für den Tipp, aber alle wollte ich net nehmen 
Ist ein bissel teuer 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Mai 2010)

dann nimm nur die Celerons. Die kosten doch nichts diese alten Prozessoren ohne Leistung.


----------



## speddy411 (4. Mai 2010)

@theLamer:

Ist bei dir nicht vor kurzem eine 4890 von jetzt auf sofort gestorben ohne wirklichen Grund ?

Ich denke ich habe dich (leider) überboten.

Bei mir ist gerade eben mein Spielerechner ohne ersichtlichen Grund ausgegangen und wollte sich nich mehr wiederbeleben lassen.

Mobo (Gigabyte 790GP-DS4H) sowie CPU (Phenom II X4 920) sind definitiv tot und RAM sowie Graka überprüfe ich gerade...

EDIT:

Immerhin geht die Graka sowie RAM noch....

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## theLamer (4. Mai 2010)

Die 4890 hatte ich schon verdrängt


----------



## speddy411 (4. Mai 2010)

Kann ich mich noch auf die Garantie berufen in so einem Fall ?

Habe noch ein Jahr sozusagen.

Ich denke mal das eine Spannungspitze das System gegrillt hat auch wenn man keine optischen Veränderungen sieht.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Matti OC (5. Mai 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ist der 197.13 für Benchmarks besser geeignet? Ich kapiere mittlerweile gar nichts mehr, der eine sagt das, der andere das, ihr seit alle gemein



Hi, kommt immer auf die Karten und Bench an, 177.92/181.20  geht auch mit Fehler sehr gut druch / bei 6xxx und 7xxx Karten. (Single) 

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

weis einer was ein rotes Ausrufezeichen bei der RMA-Abwicklunh bei alternate bedeutet?
Seit gestern ist es von einer gelben Sanduhr auf das Ausrufezeichen gewechslet 

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2010)

Wie war das noch ... hmm... (ist da keine Legende mehr dazu?) ... sollte auf jeden Fall paar Komplikationen geben (Produkt nicht da zum tauschen, oder der Lieferant/Hersteller hat keins auf Lager etc.)
Ich hatte das letzte mal 4W. auf ein Zeichen gewarten und sah auch nur dieses, danach hatte ich dort angerufen und mir wurde ein anderes Produkt geschickt (HD4870-512->HD4870-1GB)


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Mai 2010)

Doch, die gibt es noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ü50 (6. Mai 2010)

Heute habe ich mich mal mit meinem  E84er an wPrime und Super Pi gewagt.
Immer hin 16 P. fürs Team


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Jungs .......habe ich schon erwähnt das ich unser Team liebe 

gestern waren Xtreme Laps.org. uns schon bis auf fast nur noch 100 Punkte auf die Pelle gerückt .
Ich habe versucht ein wenig draufzupacken aber alleine hätte ich das nie geschafft .
Jetzt haben einige Gas gegeben  und wir sind wieder* 240* Punkte weg von Xtreme Laps.org.

Wie gesagt ich liebe unser Team .....good Job Jungs


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Den Worten kann ich nur zustimmen  Sehr schön gemacht


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse wenn ich dieses Monat nicht viel Hardware-Points mache?!? Ich will nämlich am Mai Event vom Bot teilnehmen... Athlon XP. Viel Ruhm, wenig Punkte!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

^^Wie könnten wir dir böse sein ..........so bekommen wir wenigstens die Chance bei den Hardwarepunkte zu dir aufzuschließen


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

So speziell für unseren guten Ü50 hab ich da mal was (möglicherweise) hilfreiches online gebracht! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/100336-info-cpu-z-validation-fuer-hwbot.html

PS: Rampage ist endlich aus der RMA aufem Weg zurück zu mir 
Das heißt bald geht wieder los! 

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Ich kämpfe immer noch mit dem Bloodiron.
Momentan kriege ich die Crucials nicht vernünftig ans laufen.
Wenn ich das in der Reihe habe werde ich auch erstmal Punkte für die 9600GT und 8800GT unter Luft dazu steuern.


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse wenn ich dieses Monat nicht viel Hardware-Points mache?!? Ich will nämlich am Mai Event vom Bot teilnehmen... Athlon XP. Viel Ruhm, wenig Punkte!



Mach dir da keine Gedanken  Ich komme zur Zeit auch nicht dazu...

Ein Grund: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-25.html#post1792384


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Seit heute sind meine 500 voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Mai 2010)

Nice Done

deine letzten scores mit der gts haben ordentlich punkte gegeben^^

hoffentlich gehts so weiter


----------



## Ü50 (7. Mai 2010)

Dann sind meine Hoffnungen geschmolzen, dich an diesem We. noch einzuholen. Es waren nur nur noch ca. 40 P die uns trennten, jetzt sind es schon um die 90 P. Die kann ich nicht einholen. Super


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

Klasse Arbeit! Mach weiter so 

*Ich will auch endlich wieder benchen*

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Danke danke 

Ich versuche zumindest das raus zu holen was in meiner Macht steht, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so extrem ist, wie bei manch anderem in unserem Team 
Dafür schlage ich mich aber doch ganz plausabel (denke ich) 

Für nächste Woche steht dann wieder die 9800GT auf dem Plan, diesmal mit anderen Systemvoraussetzungen und eine 9600GT wird sich auch noch dazu gesellen.
(sollte dann noch ein paar Pünktchen einbringen)

Achso: wird noch Zeit meine Medalien für die 7200GS ab zu holen  (dauern vergess)


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Blechi ......on the way to the Top 


Ich habe auch eine Runde Zahl gerade vollgemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön, Blechdesigner  Freut mich wie es im Team weiter voran geht!


----------



## zcei (7. Mai 2010)

eigentlich sollte ich jetzt auch benchen, Allerdings habe ich mich leider ausgeschlossen 
Jetzt hab ich unterschlupf bei Frink gefunden und wir müssen morgen das Dice zu horrenden Preisen kaufen. Naja, alles für das Team!


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

@True

Super, dann mal einen Glückwusch von mir an dich 
Mach weiter so und überrunde mit großen Schritten unseren Team Captain  
(ach Mist jetzt ist er on, ein Danke auch an dich Roman )


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

^^Psst ...nicht so laut sonst merkt er es noch


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Das schöne find ich das alle noch heiß sind.
Dann gehts auch weiter aufwärts denn das Endziel (Man verzeihe mir (auch von österreichischer Seite) diese formulierung) heißt ja wohl nach wie vor die Luxxer (natürlich in aller Freundschaft) wieder zu schnappen.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Mai 2010)

@True,
Roman wird nichts merken, der macht bestimmt die Pötte zum Verschicken fertig.


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2010)

Ich merk das alles *gg*

Ich finds echt super wenn es weiter voran geht  Ich warte noch auf eine neue Grafikkarten Halterung für meine SingleStage. Dann gibts von mir auch wieder was 

Ich habe die letzten 3 Tage je 10h nur an Pots gearbeitet... Nächste Woche sollten dann "ein paar" GPU Pots fertig sein


----------



## Ü50 (8. Mai 2010)

File cpuz_1221.cvf upload : *OK*
Checksum Computed : *OK*
Checksum Validated : *YES*
ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.53+ (now available on CPUID)
Ich habe das mal mit ZPU-Z mal versucht,und bekomme dieses. Heißt das da oben ich muss die 1.53 Version install? Und CPU-Z neu laufen lassen?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Jepp....genau das solltest du tun


----------



## Ü50 (8. Mai 2010)

Sch... ich hatte gerade den E6500K eingebaut, dann werde ich den E84er wieder einbauen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Mai 2010)

Nimm aber gleich 1.54. 

Mal als Anregung für AMD-Bencher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1796190-post327.html


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Mai 2010)

Jiha konnte 5,5 Punkte und einen Gold-Pokal holen 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nimm aber gleich 1.54.
> 
> Mal als Anregung für AMD-Bencher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1796190-post327.html



 ...nicely done!!!


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, wie kann ich aus meiner 4870 X2 noch mehr rausholen?

Läuft grad auf 840/1120Mhz. bringt knapp 19k im 3D mark vantage.

@Alriin:

Danke für den Kommentar.

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2010)

Das ist eigentlich schon gut für eine 4870X2. Ich komm stock nicht auf deine 840MHz. Vom Ram red ich erst gar nicht... der ist der Hammer!
Ohne VMod und subzero Cooling kannst du also eigentlich nur noch mit einem 980X mehr Punkte rausschinden.

P.S.: Eventuell mal mit HT probieren. Beim Vantage bringt das ziemlich viel.


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Ok, dass kann ich mal probieren. Mal schauen, was da noch geht. bringt HT auch was bei dem 06er oder bei aquamark?

Hmm, hätte dann auch noch ne 4890 da


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2010)

Beim 06er auf jeden Fall. Im Aquamark hingegen nicht.

Na dann los und benchen


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Hab ja schon megamäßige 28 Punkte

Leider bring ich den i7 920 nicht über 4,6Ghz ohne Ht unter Lukü.
Mal schauen was mit HT geht, ich schätze mal 4,5 oder weniger?

Geht gleich los.

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

Mit HT reicht schon 4,3 Ghz um auf die Punkte zu kommen die du ohne HT bei 4,6 Ghz hast.

Ht im 06er und Vantage ...rest ohne da bringt es nichts


----------



## anselm (9. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Hab ja schon megamäßige 28 Punkte



Super  Wir dürfen das Rennen mithttp://hwbot.org/community/team/xtremelabs.org "XtremeLabs.org" nicht verlieren.

Ich hatte mit meinem Freund am Wochenende eine sehr erfolgreiche Benchsession mit dem Athlon XP 2200+ (Thoroughbred). 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_xp_2200_thoroughbred_?tab=2drankings
Nur bei Super Pi 1m/32m und Pifast sind wir nicht so zufrieden.
Uns fehlt da ein Mod um den Multi frei zu bekommen, damit wir den FSB höher bekommen.
Wir hatten da auch schon etwas gefunden hat aber leider nicht geklappt.
Falls sich da jemand auskennt - Ich hänge mal ein Bild an.
Bei den Durons/Athlons klappts immer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2010)

Also das NF7 sollte doch einen wesentlich höheren FSB schaffen.


----------



## anselm (9. Mai 2010)

Klar schon,
aber wir müssen ja erst den Multiplikator frei schalten
z.B.
Standart: 13,5 x 196 FSB ~ 2650 MHz
Mit höheren FSB: 11 x 240 FSB ~ 2650 MHz
Mit 240 FSB und 2650 MHz Takt könnte man ordentlich Punkte abräumen.


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

na dann haut mal rein

Leider bringt HT im 06er nichts. Hab den i7 auf 4450 MHz mit HT laufen, aber knapp 300 Punkte weniger als ohne und 4,6GHz.

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Leider bringt HT im 06er nichts. Hab den i7 auf 4450 MHz mit HT laufen, aber knapp 300 Punkte weniger als ohne und 4,6GHz.
> 
> MFG



Er bringt sehr wohl was... aber nicht die Punkte die HT beim Vantage bringt.
Bei gleichem Takt sind es beim 06er in etwa 50 bis 100 Punkte bei aktuellen Karten.
Ich kann zum Beispiel mit 5,1GHz (HT an) durch 06; 5,2GHz gehen auch mit deaktiviertem HT nicht mehr.


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Ach so, na dann. Beim vantage waren es durch Ht knapp 1k mehr.

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Mai 2010)

Hab ich dir ja geschrieben, dass es beim Vantage viel mehr Punkte sind. Wenn HT wie in deinem Fall recht viel MHz kostet, lass es beim 06er einfach aus.


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Ok. so mit der 4870 X2 kann ich mich nicht weiter steigern. mal sehen, was die 4890 bringt.

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2010)

Das ist mein erster Versuch CPU-Z und mein E8400 unter Wasser. Leider hat das Wasser (noch) + 15° aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

^^mach ihn nicht kaputt und warte auf den Pot ....damit könnte eine Menge gehen


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

Ja,der ist nicht schlecht.
Hast du den schon auf max FSB getestet?


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2010)

Den max FSB hatte ich auf 563  jedoch bei - 7° Wasser Themp.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

Das wäre wirklich schade wenn da nicht mehr geht.
Mein 85er schafft bei der Spannung nur stabile 4,75Ghz.
1m hab ich mit 595 durchbekommen,gesehen hab ich 625.
Sicher das da nichts anderes limitiert?

Edit:
Hollywood war schon lange nicht mehr on.


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2010)

@ Schnitzel: Ja ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen...

@ E8400 Thema: Das P5Q ist aber auch nicht das top OC Board. Denke mit einem RE wäre ein höherer FSB drin


----------



## speddy411 (9. Mai 2010)

Sollte ein Commando nicht noch besser gehen ?


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2010)

@Schnitzel,
ich hatte nicht mehr FSB versucht.

@True, ich habe dich nach 3 Std. im 03 mit meiner 8800GTS


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2010)

^^da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2010)

Das schreit doch nach vMod + GPU Pot + DICE/LN2 

GPU Pots gibts bei mir ab Dienstag


----------



## Don_Dan (9. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Sollte ein Commando nicht noch besser gehen ?



Besser als ein REX? Glaube ich nicht...
Mein E8400 macht auf dem Commando gerade mal 605MHz FSB, und das ist das absolute Limit für CPU-Z, auf dem REX läuft 32M bei 600MHz ohne Probleme durch. Max FSB hab ich auf dem REX noch nicht getestet.
Ich denke das P5Q limitiert, der Prozessor sollte noch lange nicht am Ende sein.


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2010)

Jep. Sehe ich auch so, Don_Dan. 

Commando ist gut für einen hohen Takt mit alten P4 CPUs und Cellerons. Das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## speddy411 (10. Mai 2010)

@Don_Dan: Sorry, war ja nur ne Frage...Ich habe von Anfang an nur AMD gebencht und hatte mit Intel bisher weniger zu tun und kenn mich dort nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Mai 2010)

An alle old-school Bencher

Kann ich alte PCI Grakas via Voodoo und co auf meinem Rampage Extreme oder Gigabyte P35-DS4 in die normalen PCI Slots stecken und benchen?

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1729565-post63.html
Ich denke das beantwortet deine Frage.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Mai 2010)

äähhh nö!

muss ich nun ein altes Mobo nehmen oder kann ich auch ein neues nehmen?

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2010)

Da steckt gerade eine Viper 330 PCI mit mit 4MB auf einem P45 Board auf dem wiederum gerade ein E8500 mit 5,5Ghz  läuft.
Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Mai 2010)

Aso dann ja!

Hatte nur was von Abit s478 gelesen 

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Mai 2010)

In der kommenden PC Games Hardware gibt es übrigens wieder eine Hwbot-Tabelle.  
Die ersten 25 werden abgedruckt, aufgeschlüsselt wird nach Punkten (Gesamt, Global, Hardware), Pokalen (Gold, Silber, Bronze) und Medaillen. Bis Anfang nächster Woche habt ihr Zeit, euch für eine gute Position ins Zeug zu legen.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

[Humtidida]9600GT und 8800GT aus dem Regal hol  [/Humtidida]

War aber eh für heute geplant.


----------



## Turrican (11. Mai 2010)

hey stephan, ich habe heute deinen cpu geadded.

btw. als ich gestern die pcgh uncut videos auf youtube gesehen hab, dachte ich mir wie geil es eigentlich sein muss dort in der hardware abteilung zu arbeiten.
ich glaub da würde ich zum workaholic mutieren. 

das wäre echt sehr geil.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Mai 2010)

kann mir mal schnell einer den Taktgeber für set fsb bei dem Rampage extrem sagen?

Danke

MFG


----------



## Turrican (11. Mai 2010)

icke&er schrieb:


> kann mir mal schnell einer den taktgeber für set fsb bei dem rampage extrem sagen?
> 
> Danke
> 
> mfg


ics9lpr919bkl


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Mai 2010)

Hört sich gut an! also wenn ich nicht dabei bin, dann hat unser team was richtig gemacht XD.

Scheint so, als würde nun der neue i5-680 endlich verfügbar sein, aber bis jetzt gibt es kein einziges dieser CPU. ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären warum. schnellster dual core von intel aller zeiten, neues stepping und theoretisch, beste möglichkeiten 2d rekorde zu brechen.

falls ihr mal was findet, bitte schreibt mir das. ich will nicht als Versuchskaninchen dienen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## anselm (11. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In der kommenden PC Games Hardware gibt es übrigens wieder eine Hwbot-Tabelle.
> Die ersten 25 werden abgedruckt, aufgeschlüsselt wird nach Punkten (Gesamt, Global, Hardware), Pokalen (Gold, Silber, Bronze) und Medaillen. Bis Anfang nächster Woche habt ihr Zeit, euch für eine gute Position ins Zeug zu legen.



Hoffentlich können wir (Mein Freund und Ich) den gerade erklommenen 25. Platz bis dahin halten.


----------



## speddy411 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne unter die Top 100 kommen aber bis zu Crashstyle fehlen mir noch ca. 36 pkt.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Mai 2010)

Heute ist endlick mein Rampage aus der RMA gekommen 

Als ich gehört habe, dass bald wieder die Rangliste abgebildet wird, musste ich mich gleich mal etwas mit dem gutem Stück vertraut machen und ich muss sagen: Bis jetzt ganz gut

nach 15min: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## anselm (11. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne unter die Top 100 kommen aber bis zu Crashstyle fehlen mir noch ca. 36 pkt.



Wohl eher Top 10.  Oder?

Edit: Du meinst in Deutschland die Top 100, oder


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Mai 2010)

Er meint sicher die Top 100 in Deutschland 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (11. Mai 2010)

äh ich mein top20 im team und es fehlen mir 46pkt...


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er
Da *muss* mehr gehen,das ist ein Rampage.
Aber schön das es erstmal wieder da ist und läuft.


----------



## mAlkAv (11. Mai 2010)

Die CPU geht mit Luft sicherlich bis 4.3-4.4GHz, naja und der FSB ist nichtmal mit 8er Multi RE würdig


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In der kommenden PC Games Hardware gibt es übrigens wieder eine Hwbot-Tabelle.
> Die ersten 25 werden abgedruckt, aufgeschlüsselt wird nach Punkten (Gesamt, Global, Hardware), Pokalen (Gold, Silber, Bronze) und Medaillen. Bis Anfang nächster Woche habt ihr Zeit, euch für eine gute Position ins Zeug zu legen.



Ich hoffe sie vergessen nicht die Global Cups, Seifenstein.


----------



## Turrican (12. Mai 2010)

gilt da ein teamwechsel auch? 

bin nun auch über 4000 punkte. 
ich hab hier noch einige scores, sodass ich den gradus überholen könnte, aber ich warte noch und pirsch mich langsam von hinten an. mal schauen was er noch in petto hat.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Mai 2010)

mmhhh

entweder die CPU ist ******* oder mein Rampage will keine 500ter FSB!?

PS: oder ich mache was falsch 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> gilt da ein teamwechsel auch?



Gern, Karl. Und du weißt, dass du es willst! 



> bin nun auch über 4000 punkte.
> ich hab hier noch einige scores, sodass ich den gradus überholen könnte,  aber ich warte noch und pirsch mich langsam von hinten an. mal schauen  was er noch in petto hat.



Die selbe Taktik wollt ich bei dir anwenden... blöderweise hab ich heute 25 Liter LN2 geschenkt bekommen. Die müssen weg!


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> mmhhh
> 
> entweder die CPU ist ******* oder mein Rampage will keine 500ter FSB!?
> 
> ...




Wie hoch haste denn die PLL Voltage und die VTT? Ich hatte mit nem E6600 auch Probleme - die PLL war der Knackpunkt. Ich sage mal: jedes RE schafft 500Mhz und auch 600 mit den richtigen Einstellungen!


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Mai 2010)

Genau die vPLL ist sehr wichtig und ihr Bedarf steigt zudem mit dem Gesamttakt an. Bei 4GHz können da schon mal 1.7v-1.8v fällig werden


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> hey stephan, ich habe heute deinen cpu geadded.


Super, da lade ich gleich was hoch. 


Turrican schrieb:


> btw. als ich gestern die pcgh uncut videos auf   youtube gesehen hab, dachte ich mir wie geil es eigentlich sein muss   dort in der hardware abteilung zu arbeiten.
> ich glaub da würde ich zum workaholic mutieren.
> 
> das wäre echt sehr geil.


Klar, das ist schon eine sehr geniale Sache, vor allem da man als   Schreiberling nicht auf eine Marke fixiert ist, wie es bei einer   Anstellung bei einem Hersteller der Fall wäre. 2008 und 2009 habe ich übrigens einige Urlaubstage verfallen lassen. 


Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie vergessen nicht die Global Cups,  Seifenstein.


Ja, allerdings wird es dazu ein Sternchentext geben, da sonst der Platz  nicht ausreicht.


Turrican schrieb:


> gilt da ein teamwechsel auch?


In dem Fall würde ich sogar eine offizielle PCGH-News spendieren. 


Turrican schrieb:


> bin nun auch über 4000 punkte.
> ich hab hier noch einige scores, sodass ich den gradus überholen könnte, aber ich warte noch und pirsch mich langsam von hinten an. mal schauen was er noch in petto hat.


GraduS ist in der Tat ein harter Brocken, allerdings finde ich es immer noch schade, dass bwana nicht mehr mitmischt.


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

bwana hat doch immer nur Geld gehabt und sich alles geakuft was mit minimalem Aufwand Punkte gibt. Ich halte von dem ja mal so gar nichts. Richtig geoced hat er selten.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage an die erfahrenen Sockel 775 Bencher.

hab mal versucht den max fsb von meine Gigabyte P45 UD3P heraus zu finden. Kommt mit 1,57V PLL, 1,36V FSB GTL 0,91V und MCH 1,3V auf ca. 570MHz CPU-z stable. Aber bei Superpi 1m reicht es nur für 550MHz und das mit hängen und würgen. 3d oder 32m laufen sogar nur mit 490MHZ stabil. alles mit einen E8600 mit Multi 6 getestet. Unter luft will ich nicht zu hoch gehen mit den Spannungen.

irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich den stabilen fsb gerade für 3d oder 32m noch erhöhen kann?


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> bwana hat doch immer nur Geld gehabt und sich alles geakuft was mit minimalem Aufwand Punkte gibt. Ich halte von dem ja mal so gar nichts. Richtig geoced hat er selten.



TRifft das nicht auch auf Andre Yang & Co zu?!?


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die erfahrenen Sockel 775 Bencher.
> 
> hab mal versucht den max fsb von meine Gigabyte P45 UD3P heraus zu finden. Kommt mit 1,57V PLL, 1,36V FSB GTL 0,91V und MCH 1,3V auf ca. 570MHz CPU-z stable. Aber bei Superpi 1m reicht es nur für 550MHz und das mit hängen und würgen. 3d oder 32m laufen sogar nur mit 490MHZ stabil. alles mit einen E8600 mit Multi 6 getestet. Unter luft will ich nicht zu hoch gehen mit den Spannungen.
> 
> irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich den stabilen fsb gerade für 3d oder 32m noch erhöhen kann?




Stell mal nen Lüfter vor die SpaWa's und die NB und kuck ob sich mit Spannungserhöhung der NB was verbessert - dann weisst du dass das Board mehr Spannung braucht. Wenn das nix bringt erhöhe mal die VTT auf 1,45 (mehr aber auf gar keinen Fall !) und kuck ob sich dann was verbessert - dann weisst du die CPU braucht mehr VTT. PLL würd ich nicht noch weiter erhöhen - die 45nm CPU's sind da n bissle empfindlich.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Mai 2010)

okay werde ich mal heute abend versuchen. ist da was dran, das die vcore immer über der vfsb liegen soll? gibt es einen maximal wert für vMCH?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Mai 2010)

bwana hat sich als Sammler eigentlich alles gekauft, was ihm für seine Sammlung interessant schien. Bei dem Output kann man IMO nicht erwarten, dass jedes Ergebnis das Maß der Dinge darstellt, aber jemand der es einfach bei Hwbot haben will, der bencht sicherlich nicht Super Pi 32M mit einem Pentium MMX, Wprime 1024M mit einem Via C3 oder Aquamark mit einer Rage 128 Pro, zumal es damals immer nur maximal zwei Hardware-Punkte pro Benchmark gab (was bei Retro-Hardware heute in der Praxis aber nicht anders ist.)


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Das mit der VCore hab ich noch nicht nachgeprüft - will da auch nix Falsches erzählen. vMCH - naja immer in Maßen sagt man eigentlich, aber zum benchen und bei guter Kühlung kann man da schon Einiges geben. Mein erstes RE hat auch zum benchen gerne mal 1,85V gesehen. Also 1,6V mit guter Kühlung kannste zum benchen beim P45 auch geben denke ich. Aber immer vorsichtig rantasten - nich gleich die Volt-Keule auspacken.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> aber jemand der es einfach bei Hwbot haben will, der bencht sicherlich nicht Super Pi 32M mit einem Pentium MMX, Wprime 1024M mit einem Via C3 oder Aquamark mit einer Rage 128 Pro, zumal es damals immer nur maximal zwei Hardware-Punkte pro Benchmark gab (was bei Retro-Hardware heute in der Praxis aber nicht anders ist.)


Würd ich so auch nicht sagen - wenn man Zeit hat - sind das einfach leicht verdiente Punkte.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2010)

*Das* sind leichtverdiente Punkte... und ich hoffe Massman überdenkt die Punkteaufteilung noch mal.  Das Ungleichgewicht zwischen CPU- und Grafikkarten-Benches taugt mir nicht.


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn man mal vergleicht für wieviele Grafikkarten es die maximalen 50Pkt. oder auch 30-40Pkt. gibt ziehen die CPU's wirklich eindeutig den Kürzeren, wobei das wohl einfach daran liegt das 3Marks wesentlich beliebter als 2D Benches sind (leider ).

@Lippokratis:
Der Unterschied zwischen 32M und 1M bzw. CPU-Z Validation ist ungemein groß, normal wären eher ~20MHz weshalb ich auch denke das es in erster Linie am Mainboard liegt.
Natürlich kannst du es mit mehr vFSB probieren aber die wenigsten Wolfdales brauchen da soviel Spannung für nichtmal 600MHz FSB.
Versuch es mal mit der NB Spannung und den GTL Einstellungen, 1.6V sind für den P45 aber imo eindeutig zuviel des Guten, viele Boards skalieren bereits bei 1.4-1.45V nicht mehr positiv.


@bwana
In zeitlicher Hinsicht waren es natürlich bei der alten Hardware keine leicht verdienten Punkte, aber man muss auch bedenken das viele Goldpokale und Punkte durch die fehlende Konkurrenz begünstigt wurden. Denn in sehr vielen Hardwarekategorien gab es durchschnittlich nur 2-3 Teilnehmer bzw. gar keine Weiteren neben bwanasoft.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab im Keller ein gutes tut für das Einstellen der GTL's als Hardcopy.
Allerdings hab ich den Link nicht mehr.
Bin am suchen.

Edit:
Hab ihn
http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4978


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Mai 2010)

den Artikel hab ich mir auch schon mal durch gelesen und auch die gtl ungefähr nach den Prozentangaben eingestellt. werde da heute abend nochmal etwas herum probieren. vlt. auch mal die vtt wieder etwas senken. man so viel einstellmöglichkeiten. bei sockel 370 gibt es nur vcore


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bei sockel 370 gibt es nur vcore



Gas,Gas,Gas - wie ein alter Ami V8.
Dagegen sind die neueren Boards eher wie eine Diva


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Versuch auch mal andere Speicherteiler, daran liegts auch oft.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Mai 2010)

ja stimmt das könnte es auch sein. aber bei 550fsb gehen nicht mehr viele Speicherteiler  .
Habe auch schon den Teiler genommen mit den Timings für 400MHz, also die ganz schlappen Timings. Teiler für FSB 400 sind eben nur 1:1 1:1,33 und 1:1,66 also da geht schon kaum ein anderer als 1:1. höchstens der 1:1,2 Teiler mit fsb333 Timings, aber da glaube ich mal der geht nicht so hoch. leider hat das board etwas wenig speicherteiler


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Probieren geht über studieren dabei - einfach mal Alles Straps durchtesten.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> gilt da ein teamwechsel auch?


Hi, 
Karl, der war gut 

lg Matti

PS: bei der 7800 GT könnte ich noch etwas nachlegen.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Mai 2010)

Jo Karl der ist gut , Öhm zum thema bwana selber machen nicht rumheulen.

Sagen kann man viel wenn man selber dieses nicht erreicht hat. Sowas könnte man auch als neid betrachten. Aber nun gut das sieht jeder anders. 

Aber wenn man von der menge an hardware ausgeht und man bedenke das einige cpus recht viel zeit bei den benches brauchen , dann stellt sich die frage aufwand & nutzen erst garnicht weil viel zu wenig bei rumkommt. 

Ich sag mir immer die jenigen die bis jetzt noch nix geleistet haben sollten auch mal etwas kürzer treten .....


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen wer neidisch ist ist selbst schuld und wer heult ... naja 

Das die ganzen Ergebnisse einen riesigen Aufwand bedeuten ist wohl jedem klar. Vor allem wenn man nicht die Zeit eines Teenagers im wohlbehüteten Elternhaus hat


----------



## Don_Dan (12. Mai 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die erfahrenen Sockel 775 Bencher.
> 
> hab mal versucht den max fsb von meine Gigabyte P45 UD3P heraus zu finden. Kommt mit 1,57V PLL, 1,36V FSB GTL 0,91V und MCH 1,3V auf ca. 570MHz CPU-z stable. Aber bei Superpi 1m reicht es nur für 550MHz und das mit hängen und würgen. 3d oder 32m laufen sogar nur mit 490MHZ stabil. alles mit einen E8600 mit Multi 6 getestet. Unter luft will ich nicht zu hoch gehen mit den Spannungen.
> 
> irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich den stabilen fsb gerade für 3d oder 32m noch erhöhen kann?



Du kannst die vMCH auf jeden Fall noch auf 1.40V erhöhen, mehr als 1.45V würde ich aber auf keinen Fall geben, vor allem wenn du die Standardkühlung von Gigabyte verwendest. Hast du die MCH ref Spannung erhöht? Wenn nicht, mach das mal, nicht viel, so zwei oder drei Stufen über Standard. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das bei mir auch geholfen.



Lippokratis schrieb:


> ja stimmt das könnte es auch sein. aber bei 550fsb gehen nicht mehr viele Speicherteiler  .
> Habe auch schon den Teiler genommen mit den Timings für 400MHz, also die ganz schlappen Timings. Teiler für FSB 400 sind eben nur 1:1 1:1,33 und 1:1,66 also da geht schon kaum ein anderer als 1:1. *höchstens der 1:1,2 Teiler mit fsb333 Timings, aber da glaube ich mal der geht nicht so hoch.* leider hat das board etwas wenig speicherteiler



Hmmm.... Ich glaube 5:6 geht mindestens bis 565MHz... 
Generell würde ich sowieso immer den 333er Strap vorziehen.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Mai 2010)

Wies aussieht hat mein neues Rampage auch einen weg! Habe es gestern normal runtergefahren und heute bootet es nichhtmehr! 

MFG


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Was sagt der Poster denn?


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Mai 2010)

nichts, dass ist ja das schlimme!
Der Moni bleibt einfach aus, aber an der Graka kanns net liegen, da ich 3 verschiedene(funktionierende) getestet habe!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Die anderen Slots auch getestet ?

Und im LCD Poster wird nichts angezeigt ?


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2010)

Passiert gar nix? Nicht mal die Zeit läuft am Poster? Lüfter für ne Sekunde oder so am anlaufen? Anschlüsse kontrolliert? Strom usw.? Anderes BIOS ausgewählt? ClearCMoS gemacht? RAM umgesteckt?


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Mai 2010)

Ja habe ich getestet und das Polster bleibt wirklich einfach leer!

Naja habe es jetzt erstmal beiseitegelegt, bevor ich noch was dummes mache 
Werde es am We nochmal versuchen

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Mai 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Du kannst die vMCH auf jeden Fall noch auf 1.40V erhöhen, mehr als 1.45V würde ich aber auf keinen Fall geben, vor allem wenn du die Standardkühlung von Gigabyte verwendest. Hast du die MCH ref Spannung erhöht? Wenn nicht, mach das mal, nicht viel, so zwei oder drei Stufen über Standard. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das bei mir auch geholfen.


das mit der MCH ref teste ich mal




Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Ich glaube 5:6 geht mindestens bis 565MHz...
> Generell würde ich sowieso immer den 333er Strap vorziehen.



hab ja schon mal den 333 strap versucht. 
ist alles komisch. manchmal bootet das board nicht obwohl ich nur mal die strap geändert habe bei 400mhz fsb. ganz verwirrend das board


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2010)

Na wen haben wir denn da  Hollywood's profile


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

Ypiiiihh .....he is back


----------



## anselm (13. Mai 2010)

12450 Punkte sind echt nicht schlecht.
Bald haben wir  "i4memory.com" eingeholt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Mai 2010)

Da will nur einer in die nächste Print mitrein


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2010)

Ja echt Herzlich Willkommen mein Schatzii, endlich bsit du da und ichhabe wieder Lust auf Benchen bekommen, zum Glück gibt es dich, in den Feiertagen mal schön benchen und eventuell noch paar Pünktchen rausholen


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2010)

Tagchen,hatte dich schon vermisst.
Auch wenn mich das wieder einen Platz nach hinten wirft,
aber ich drück ausnahmsweise mal ein Auge zu.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Na wen haben wir denn da  Hollywood's profile



Na, da ist er ja wieder  fein fein 

lg Matti OC


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich, dass Holly wieder dabei ist 

ich mach mich heute auch mal wieder ran ans benchen, mal sehn was mit meinem I7 noch geht....

lg Lower


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Mai 2010)

Find ich gut, dass du dich uns wiedr angeschlossen hast! 

Jetzt muss er nurnoch wieder voll ins Forum integriert werden und alles ist beim alten 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass du dich uns wiedr angeschlossen hast!
> 
> Jetzt muss er nurnoch wieder voll ins Forum integriert werden und alles ist beim alten
> 
> MFG



Hey Icke,

Hast paar bilder deines RE ?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (13. Mai 2010)

Verdammt, nur noch Platz 27 

Naja nach der nächsten Session klappt das schon wieder mit dem Rang 25. 

Rabensang und Hollwood sind schuld 
Ich hab die Befürchtung Rabensang hat noch einiges an Grafikkarten da 

Trotzdem super, dass Hollywood wieder da ist .

PS: Yeah 500 Posts xD


----------



## Ü50 (13. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand der ein ASUS Ram III bestellt hat, seins schon bekommen?
Mein Liefertermin hat sich schon wieder nach Hinten verschoben.


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2010)

Du bist halt ein Pechvogel Ü50


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Mai 2010)

@Crash

Ne nochmet, da ich es erstmal in Schrank gestellt habe, da es schonwieder ein weg zu haben scheint 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (13. Mai 2010)

Schön das Hollywood wieder da ist...Hoffe er meldet sich hier auch mal.

Nebenbei, ich habe jetzt auch meine ersten 100 voll. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2010)

Gratuliere!


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Schön das Hollywood wieder da ist...Hoffe er meldet sich hier auch mal.
> 
> Nebenbei, ich habe jetzt auch meine ersten 100 voll.
> 
> ...



Hi, und das mit den alten P3  dicke Punkte machen.

Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine processor

lg Matti


----------



## speddy411 (13. Mai 2010)

Danke 

Der P3 1.0 läuft leider überhaupt nicht...Bei CPUZ schaffe ich gerade mal 0.3Pkt. was mir dann zu wenig ist um den Score überhaupt abzuladen.

Aber ich hab noch ein paar P3 in petto die noch kein Wprime und SuperPi gesehen haben


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Mai 2010)

du machst aber auch einen verdammt guten Job mit den Pentium 3. schöne Punkte und Ergebnisse


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der P3 1.0 läuft leider überhaupt nicht...Bei CPUZ schaffe ich gerade mal 0.3Pkt. was mir dann zu wenig ist um den Score überhaupt abzuladen.
> 
> Aber ich hab noch ein paar P3 in petto die noch kein Wprime und SuperPi gesehen haben



Hi, ich hab auch noch ein paar P3, der Zeitaufwand ist mir zu groß um Punkte zumachen (oder nach zulegen) die kannst du geschenkt haben.( Rest per PN) 

lg Matti


----------



## speddy411 (13. Mai 2010)

@Lippokratis:

Freut mich sowas zu hören. Das geht runter wie Öl... 

@Matti OC:

Wäre wirklich genial....PN kommt gleich.


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2010)

Jetzt gehören alle CPU-Benchmarks mir!


----------



## speddy411 (13. Mai 2010)

N1 

Ich denke so schnell holt die keiner mehr...

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit dem Bot-Contest ?

Hast den WR schon geschlagen ? 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2010)

Ich wollt erst das abschließen. Nächste Woche gehts los.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Mai 2010)

@Alriin,
+40 Plätze in WRL nach oben unter Top 100


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2010)

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich Matti OC ganz herzlich bei uns im Team willkommen heißen 
*

Durch seinen Wechsel sind wir wieder vor HardwareLuxx mit 15.489p und damit Platz 11 der Welt


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2010)

Tagchen


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, willkommen im Team - Freakezoit-



lg Matti OC


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2010)

*Des weiteren möchte ich Freakezoit bei uns im Team begrüßen *

Damit wären wir jetzt bei 17.453p und wieder unter den Top 10 

Wünsche euch beiden viel Spaß bei uns im Team


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2010)

Ejj das stimmt ja, Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Matti OC 
Nun fehlen noch 50 Punkte und schon wären wir auf Platz Nummero Neuno   

Edit://
Und auch du bist Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Freakezoit 

Das geile an dieser Sache ist, dass die Leute sich wundern werden, wie wir auf einmal 5k Punkte bekommen haben   und werden dadurch so eine  haben


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Mai 2010)

Hi nummer 9 kommt gleich in 1-2 min^^


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich komme mir wirklich langsam verarscht und geil vor


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich denk mal es reicht für Platz 8 in der Teamwertung.

willkommen im Team -Barisan-

LG Matti OC


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2010)

Und noch einer 
*
Ebenfalls im Team begrüße ich: Barisan*

Auch dir wünsche ich viel Spaß bei uns. Hoffe ihr findet euch hier schnell heimisch


----------



## anselm (13. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott, wie viele kommen noch? 
Bald sind wir Team Nummer 1.


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Mai 2010)

Herzliches Willkommen an die neuen Teammitglieder. So eine schöne Bescherung zum Vatertag


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Mai 2010)

hehe so Roman  jetzt kanns losgehn 

Jetzt fehlt nur ne aktualisierung der sig.  denke die sollte jetzt gleich funtzen 

Ja auf jedenfall Lippokratis  meinen vati ( matti ) hab ich gleich mitgebracht^^


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2010)

@Matti:
Es reicht vorerst nur auf Platz 9, bis Platz 8 benötigen wir noch 1,3k Punkte 

@all:
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wieso wechselt ihr auf einmal das Team? Es freut mich, dass wir neue Mitglieder bekommen etc, aber nur komisch, dass ihr kurz vor der Veröffentlichung wechselt, hat es evtl. auch was damit zu tun oder hat es damit nichts zu tun? Leider sehe ich manchmal einige Sachen zu kritisch, aber um Gottes Willen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2010)

An dieser Stelle auch ein herzliches Willkommen im Team von mir an alle die uns zum "noch" Christi Himmelfahrt beigetreten sind.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

Nein das hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit  Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken.

@ Matti: Du musst auch noch ins Kontrollzentrum und unter "Benutzergruppen" den PCGHX-HWBot Membern beitreten  Dann kannst auch deine Signatur richtig anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> @Matti:
> Es reicht vorerst nur auf Platz 9, bis Platz 8 benötigen wir noch 1,3k Punkte
> 
> @all:
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wieso wechselt ihr auf einmal das Team? Es freut mich, dass wir neue Mitglieder bekommen etc, aber nur komisch, dass ihr kurz vor der Veröffentlichung wechselt, hat es evtl. auch was damit zu tun oder hat es damit nichts zu tun? Leider sehe ich manchmal einige Sachen zu kritisch, aber um Gottes Willen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen



Nein es hatte absolut nix damit zu tun , dies ist eine schon länger geplante umsetzung.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Und noch zwei mal Tagchen.
Das geht ja wie am Fließband heute.


----------



## Turrican (14. Mai 2010)

hehe, der matti gibt ja ganz schön gas.


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich komme mir wirklich langsam verarscht und geil vor



Nee, war schon lange vorbereitet, einer hatte es schon zuvor bemerkt.

lg Matti OC


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Jup Matti  außer bei mir hehe da wusste es keiner


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Mai 2010)

Oh nein!, jetzt ist der Weg für uns in die Top Ten ja noch länger geworden.... 

Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall zu Platz 9!


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Warum, für dich ist auch noch Platz  

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (14. Mai 2010)

Auch ein Willkommen von mir an unsere neuen Teammitglieder


----------



## Barisan (14. Mai 2010)

Moin Allerseits


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> hehe, der matti gibt ja ganz schön gas.


Und wie sieht es mit dir aus, wir beide in einen Team, das Tut anderen Teams´ richtig weh 

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Warum, für dich ist auch noch Platz
> 
> lg Matti



Danke, aber ich bleibe bei XS!


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem, du bist hier immer gern Herzlich willkommen.

Ich stehe dir gern mit Rat Tat zur Seite.

lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Sorry Jungs, dass ich mich jetzt nicht so freue, aber ich hab mir in der letzten Zeit den Ar*** aufgerissen um alle meine Ziele zu erreichen (_über 7GHz in CPU-Z, SuperPi unter 7sec, 400k im AM3, einen Weltrekord mit nem AMD-CPU,..._). Als Stephan gesagt hat, dass er die Rangliste in der nächsten PCGH abdrucken wird, hab ich mir 25 Liter LN2 besorgt und noch mal so richtig Stoff gegeben. Ich hatte Gestern alle Teamrekorde in den Prozessor-Benchmarks, die meisten Global Points, die meisten Hardware Points, war Nummer 1 im Team, Nummer 1 in Österreich und hatte eine Top100 Platzierung - und das obwohl ich noch nicht mal die Grafikkarte gebencht habe. Und 2h später kommt ihr beide daher. Selbst ich kann keine ~1900 Hardware Points aus dem Hut zaubern. 
Durch meinen vollkommen idiotischen und total frustrierenden Job hab ich im Privatleben genug Ehrgeiz und Power um jedes Ziel zu erreichen das ich mir vornehme. Aber gegen eine Naturgewalt kann selbst ich nichts unternehmen.
Das ist als würdest du einen Olympischen Marathon laufen, als erster ins Stadion kommen und plötzlich überholen dich zwei Typen die in nem Auto sitzen oder vor dir tut sich eine Erdspalte auf und du fällst rein. 
Das ganze bestätigt nur halt wieder wie verschi**en ich bin! 

Nicht, dass man mich fälschlicherweise für einen Neider hält. Ich hab mich damals als Hollywood an mir vorbeigezogen ist, am meisten drüber gefreut - hab sogar mit Massman diskutiert warum er darüber keine Meldung auf der Main bringt. Und wenn mich Morgen Dr.House mit seiner GTX 480 überholt, werd ich auch vor Freude weinen... aber die beiden sind auch schon die ganze Zeit in meinem Team und meine Kumpels. Ihr hingegen seid die von Gott geschickte (_oder von Roman geholte_) Naturgewalt!
Noch mal: Das ist kein Neid. Ich selbst habe Matti - wie auch Turrican und Malkav - aus sympathiegründen (_aber auch aus punktetechnischer Sicht_) hier im Forum angeplappert das Team zu wechseln. Der Zeitpunkt war für mich nur mörderisch ungünstig. Matti wurde nicht vor mich gestellt.... sondern a u f - m i c h - d r a u f ! 

Trotzdem: Herzlich Willkommen Matti (_schön einen Top-Mann im Team zu haben_) und die anderen beiden Jungs!

Kaiser Ende

P.S.: Sollte jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommen ne Mitleidsgeschichte draus zu machen, bin ich weg. Ich hasse Mitleid!


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen, ihr zwei


----------



## Semih91 (14. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Nee, war schon lange vorbereitet, einer hatte es schon zuvor bemerkt.
> 
> lg Matti OC



Ich habe es zwar nicht gemerkt, aber mir kam es komisch vor, dass du hier auch so aktiv bist, das hat mich sehr gewundert gehabt^^



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jup Matti  außer bei mir hehe da wusste es keiner



Bei dir war es sogar noch auffälliger, wie du hier gepostet hast etc  



Alriin schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, dass ich mich jetzt nicht so freue, aber ich hab mir in der letzten Zeit den Ar*** aufgerissen um alle meine Ziele zu erreichen (_über 7GHz in CPU-Z, SuperPi unter 7sec, 400k im AM3, einen Weltrekord mit nem AMD-CPU,..._). Als Stephan gesagt hat, dass er die Rangliste in der nächsten PCGH abdrucken wird, hab ich mir 25 Liter LN2 besorgt und noch mal so richtig Stoff gegeben. Ich hatte Gestern alle Teamrekorde in den Prozessor-Benchmarks, die meisten Global Points, die meisten Hardware Points, war Nummer 1 im Team, Nummer 1 in Österreich und hatte eine Top100 Platzierung - und das obwohl ich noch nicht mal die Grafikkarte gebencht habe. Und 2h später kommt ihr beide daher. Selbst ich kann keine ~1900 Hardware Points aus dem Hut zaubern.
> Durch meinen vollkommen idiotischen und total frustrierenden Job hab ich im Privatleben genug Ehrgeiz und Power um jedes Ziel zu erreichen das ich mir vornehme. Aber gegen eine Naturgewalt kann selbst ich nichts unternehmen.
> Das ist als würdest du einen Olympischen Marathon laufen, als erster ins Stadion kommen und plötzlich überholen dich zwei Typen die in nem Auto sitzen oder vor dir tut sich eine Erdspalte auf und du fällst rein.
> Das ganze bestätigt nur halt wieder wie verschi**en ich bin!
> ...



Naja Kaiser Kopf hoch, mit der Zeit schaffst du das auch 

Und @Turrican:
Kommst du zu uns? Wenn ja, wäre das super, da wären wir an Team OCX vorbei


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2010)

Willkommen im Team.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich natürlich über solch starken Zuwachs im Team 

Allerdings ist es natürlich auch etwas ärgerlich; mein Kumpel und ich waren schon sehr nah an Platz 25 dran, und jetzt fehlen fast 70 Punkte um dieses Ziel wieder zu erreichen.

Naja, genug Hardware ist vorhanden, um das wieder aufzuholen  

Es dauert nur ziemlich lange


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich freu mich natürlich über solch starken Zuwachs im Team
> 
> Allerdings ist es natürlich auch etwas ärgerlich; mein Kumpel und ich waren schon sehr nah an Platz 25 dran, und jetzt fehlen fast 70 Punkte um dieses Ziel wieder zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Wieso? 
Wir haben doch noch 
ca. 9 Durons,
5 Athlons
und 5 Athlon XPs
Wenn wir die gebencht haben haben wir bestimmt 70 Punkte.


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Hi, sorry Alriin, leider dachte ich mir schon, dass es damit probleme gibt. Ich möchte dir hier keinen Platz weg nehmen, Global kann ich dir sowieso nicht das Wasser reichen.
siehe dazu -Mitgliederrangliste-

Overclocking Team Rankings

siehe da, Matti ist nur ein kleines Licht 


Stephan könnte die Rangliste von dem Tag X oder die Mitgliederrangliste verwenden. (oder beide Teamlisten -Gobal/ -Hartware)

Overclocking Team Rankings

PC Games Hardware's profile

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2010)

Hauptsache das Team kommt voran, ich denke jeder weiß, wieviel Alriin an Zeit und Geld ins Benchen gesteckt hat und wir rechnen dir das auch hoch an


----------



## Turrican (14. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dir aus, wir beide in einen Team, das Tut anderen Teams´ richtig weh
> 
> lg Matti


würde sogar stimmen.


mal schauen ,aber gut zu wissen, dass noch platz ist.


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> P.S.: Sollte jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommen ne  Mitleidsgeschichte draus zu machen, bin ich weg. Ich hasse Mitleid!



War vermutlich zu klein:

Sollte jetzt jemand auf die Idee  kommen ne  Mitleidsgeschichte draus zu machen, bin ich weg. Ich hasse Mitleid!

Und das...


> Stephan könnte die Rangliste von dem Tag X oder die Mitgliederrangliste  verwenden. (oder beide Teamlisten -Gobal/ -Hartware)


 ...ist ne Mitleidsgeschichte! 

Lasst mich jetzt in Ruhe schmollen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Kopf hoch,Augen geradeaus und immer die Straße runter Soldat.
Kein Mitleid, kein Mitleid, kein Mitleid, kein Mitleid, kein Mitleid,, kein Mitleid.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. Mai 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wir haben doch noch
> ca. 9 Durons,
> 5 Athlons
> ...



sag ich doch ^^

Nur dauert das eben seine Zeit, bis wir die nächsten 70p haben 

Wprime 1024M/ SuperPi 32M auf einem Duron 600MHz 

Naja muss man halt ein bisschen Geduld haben


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Mai 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wprime 1024M/ SuperPi 32M auf einem Duron 600MHz



das dauert auf einem Pentium 2 und darunter noch viel länger 

ihr solltet euch noch ein 2. board kaufen und dann geht es richtig ab
dual benchen


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Kopf hoch Alriin  

Dafür kommst du leichter wie Matti  oder ich an LN2 das sieht in B. recht mau aus bzw. preislich richtung 3.xx€ Liter ohne alles.


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2010)

> Kopf hoch Alriin


Kein Mitleid, lass ihn erstmal 



> Dafür kommst du leichter wie Matti oder ich an LN2 das sieht in B. recht mau aus bzw. preislich richtung 3.xx€ Liter ohne alles


Sollen / dürfen wir jetzt Mitleid zeigen?


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch noch ein 2. board kaufen und dann geht es richtig ab
> dual benchen



Haben wir doch, nur halt kein 2tes Netzteil.

Edit: Ha, scheller Elvis


----------



## -_Elvis_- (14. Mai 2010)

Ja wir haben ja ein NF7 und ein NF7-S.

Nur leider nur ein Netzteil und ein Bildschirm.

Als Schüler ist das Geld oft knapp


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

> Kein Mitleid, lass ihn erstmal



Naja, vielleicht wollen sie ja, dass ich weggeh.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

@ theLamer Nö wir geben auch ohne LN2/ Dice immer unser bestes 
Und nur das zählt, also A...backen zusammen kneifen und ab geht der peter. 

Nein wollen wir nicht Alriin


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, die ist eben bei mir angekommen.
[vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 896MB GTX 260 MSI OC Twin Frozr aktiv,2xDVI,TVO
Gibt es das, die lässt nicht einen Hauch von OC zu. Im Standart läuft sie durch, sobald ich einen Tick höher gehe bricht sie ab. Ich habe schon die verschiedensten Treiber ausprobiert.


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

Was ist den mit HWbot los?

Edit: hat sich erledigt. Ging die ganze zeit bei mir nicht. aber jezt gehts


----------



## Semih91 (14. Mai 2010)

Also HWBot funktioniert die ganze Zeit schon 
Aber Alriin, bitte geh nciht weg, du bist unser Kaiser und keiner kann deinen Platz ersetzen


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2010)

@Ü50

Ist das auch eine, die wirklich noch im 65nm Design gefertigt wurde? (solch Produkbeschreibung muss nicht immer stimmen) 
Und ja, könnte gut sein das du eine erwischt hast die keinen Stich mehr zulässt, weil sie schon am Leistungsende werkelt 
(da hilft dann nur mehr Spannung o. Kälte, oder aber beides zusammen)


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn das hier ???

Ich komme nach Hause und gleich 3 neue Member und auch nicht gerade wenig Punkte... 

Freut mich das ihr nun auch hier unterwegs seid...


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

hehe Überraschung


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2010)

@Blechdesigner,
bisher hatte ich bei den NVidias nur Sch... Karten erwischt.
Meine 285er ist eine Gurke, die 8800 Ultra habe ich sofort zurückgeschickt Gurke Nr.2 und jetzt die 260er Gurke Nr.3.
Jetzt bleibe ich bei meinen ATIS, da habe ich nur eine Gurke


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2010)

[Vergesst einfach das, was hier vorher stand]

@Ü50: Dito. Gute Karten hatte ich auch noch nie. Meine 5850 geht nur bis 980/1230 gamestable und das schon mit 1.35V. Dann war da noch ne 4870x2 - na gut die konnte man eh nicht OCen. Meine GTX285 konnte ich in ihrer 3stündigen Lebensdauer nicht so richtig testen.  Die 5770 die ich momentan drinhabe ist auch nur so Mittelmaß. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich bei meiner heute morgen bestellten XFX 5850 mehr Glück habe *g*


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Willkommen an die ganzen Neuzugänge 

PS: Aber glaubt nicht das ihr mich ewig auf Platz 19 abgedrängelt habt 

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (14. Mai 2010)

@Ü50:
Vllt bsit du auch eine Gurke :Gurke: 

Aber ich habe auch hier Karten und ich kann sie auch nciht optimal Übertakten, kann man auch nicht super OCén^^


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Ohne Mitleid,reine Tatsache.
Niemand will das du gehst - Punkt
Niemand der sich auch nur im entferntesten mit der Materie beschäftigt hat wird dir deine Erfolge und die damit verbundene Arbeit und Mühe absprechen - Punkt
Nach der offiziellen Liste bist du immer noch auf Platz eins - Punkt.
Und alter,mach bloß keinen Scheiß.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

So mein kleines spielzeug ist auch da 
GTX 470 Trifft auf meine klimaanlage (Temps sind noch nicht optimal aber das kommt später) 
Auch takt mäßig geht da noch einiges 
So erstmal 900/1800/2000 AM3 stable und das mitm Org. kühler 

Vorschau :


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

Scheint gut zu gehen die Karte...

Kommt die noch unter LN2 oder bleibts beim Standardgebläße ?


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Denke eher nicht da Ln2 hier zuviel kostet als das es sich lohnen würde (3€+ ohne alles der L.)

Also 920/1840/2000 rennt auch , 940 wollte se nicht mehr (da fehlt einfach etwas Vgpu spannung)


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

Najo aber mit DICE sollte doch auch noch etwas mehr gehen  und das ist ja nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## rabensang (14. Mai 2010)

Willkomen bei uns ihr "Ranglistenverzerrer"

Irgendwie finde ich Aquamark 3 bei den Grakabenchmarks deplatziert. Egal welche Grafikkarten ich nutz, die ergebnisse sind so enorm ähnlich....

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht wollen sie ja, dass ich weggeh.



schwachsinn, nur gemeinsam sind wir stark und erfolgreich und ein Team 


lg Matti

@ Freakezoit, da mach ich dich ja mit einer 2900 XT plattich dachte, ich hab ein augenfehler, steht da eine 3 oder eine 2 vorm


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

@ rabensang:


Ah mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du deine Aquamark Scores mit ,. eingetragen hast. Das musst du weglassen. Also nicht 316.342 sondern 316342. Das ist schon einiges mehr


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Najo aber mit DICE sollte doch auch noch etwas mehr gehen  und das ist ja nicht ganz so teuer.


Joa damit aufjedenfall das gibts ja schon fast geschenkt 
Erstmal bin ich zufrieden 925Mhz gpu war max bei 1.087v , aufjedenfall schön zu sehn wie die karte mit den temps scaliert. Idle hatte die übrigens grad mal 15°C / umgebung bzw. PCB 9°C . Mit etwas optimierung sollten da noch 5°C weniger gehn wenn nicht noch mehr.
Und Ram muss ich mal schauen was der so kann , 2000 is ja nix ganzes für mich 

@ Matti : Hää?? hab erstmal nur gpu takt getestet. Nicht perf. das kommt später


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Was zahlt ihr eigentlich so im allgemeinen für Dice?
Ich kriege das hier (30KM) für 1€ das Kilo Pallets und 50 cent für Brucheis.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Joa etwas unter 1 € das KG und wir bekommen es direkt ausser Maschine besser gehts nicht.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

Ich zahle 70 Cent pro Kilo 3mm Pellets


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich normalerweise auch 1€ das Kg aber bei 20Kg zahl ich nur 15€.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal wenn matti & meine wenigkeit öfters mal Dice dort kaufen würden ginge da auch noch was am preis.

@ Matti nachher schall ich mal die 7600GS drauf mal sehn wie die mit etwas mehr volt rennt.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Dann ist das ja alles mehr oder weniger auf einem Level.
Sche.. das ich keinen Dewar hab.
Wir haben auf der Arbeit einen 30000l Tank stehen. 
Da könnte ich mich mit Absprache nach Herzenslust dran bedienen.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Mai 2010)

Lol 30000l Xd ich glaube da muss ich mal mitm tanklaster vorbeikommen


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit,  Matti OC & Barisan

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! Auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

@Crashstyle:

Noch 20pkt. dann hab ich dich


----------



## rabensang (14. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ rabensang:
> 
> 
> Ah mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du deine Aquamark Scores mit ,. eingetragen hast. Das musst du weglassen. Also nicht 316.342 sondern 316342. Das ist schon einiges mehr





Mal schauen, was dabei rumkommt. kann ich die Ergebnisse einfach editieren?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Lol 30000l Xd ich glaube da muss ich mal mitm tanklaster vorbeikommen


Wir brauchen das um unseren Vorprozess inert zu halten,da gehen pro Tag eh einige m² drauf.
Da würden die paar Liter für mich und dich und dich und dich und dich und dich gar nicht auffallen.

@ Rabensang
Direkt nach der Umstellung hats nicht fuktioniert.


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

@Freakzoit & Matti


> Naja, vielleicht wollen sie ja, dass ich weggeh.


Das war kein Angebot von mir zu gehen, sondern ein Versuch die dümmlichen Mitleidssprüche abzustellen, ihr Pappnasen.
Leider war das Smiley nicht richtig gewählt... ein Österreicher hätte das eventuell trotzdem richtig verstanden! richtiges Smiley: 

Ihr habt ab dem heutigen Tag ein Fadenkreuz im "Gnack", wie wir zu sagen pflegen. Sobald ich mir den dämlichen Athlon XP-Weltrekord geholt hab, kümmere ich mich um euch! 

P.S.: Und wenn ich noch einmal so einen wertlosen Stuss lese wie von Masterchief, werd ich echt stinkig.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> @Crashstyle:
> 
> Noch 20pkt. dann hab ich dich



Wer weis wer weis^^


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Denke eher nicht da Ln2 hier zuviel kostet als das es sich lohnen würde (3€+ ohne alles der L.)
> 
> Also 920/1840/2000 rennt auch , 940 wollte se nicht mehr (da fehlt einfach etwas Vgpu spannung)


Ich hab zumindest mit der GTX 480 die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie sehr gut auf kühlere Temps skalliert. Wie das allerdings Subzero aussieht, weiß ich (noch ) nicht.

BTW: Willkommen in der illustren Runde und super, dass ihr den Weg hergefunden habt. Lasst uns zusammen künftig richtig aufmischen .


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

@McZonk

Und wo bleiben die Scores auf dem Bot?


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was dabei rumkommt. kann ich die Ergebnisse einfach editieren?



Jep. Beim Ergebnis oben auf "Mehr" klicken und dann auf den edit Button.



Alriin schrieb:


> Ihr habt ab dem heutigen Tag ein Fadenkreuz im "Gnack", wie wir zu sagen pflegen. Sobald ich mir den dämlichen Athlon XP-Weltrekord geholt hab, kümmere ich mich um euch!



So will ich das haben


----------



## rabensang (14. Mai 2010)

Danke. Werden die Punkte dann umgerechnet?

MFG


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Danke. Werden die Punkte dann umgerechnet?
> 
> MFG



Ja, aber bei uns hat das mit dem Editieren nie richtig geklappt.
Der übernimmt dann manchmal nicht die angegebenen Sachen.
Da ist irgentein Bug drin


----------



## rabensang (14. Mai 2010)

Also Löschen und neu schreiben?


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, geht nicht anders.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2010)

*@Alriin,*

macht ernst, gut so

*Today`s PC Games Hardware top benchmark scores:*

                                                               1002705
 *Aquamark* - *408552 marks* - Alriin (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870X2 @833/1030MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*7.3* + *36.5* points  (1) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *3Dmark 2005* - *47932 marks* - Alriin (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870X2 @815/1000MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*14.3* + *33.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Aquamark* - *400692 marks* - Alriin (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 470 @850/1000MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*23.5* + *2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                1002709
                                               1002703
                                               1002707
*3Dmark 2003* - *120020 marks* - Alriin (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870X2 @825/1000MHz)


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn man mich erzürnt kommt sowas raus.... wobei der AM3-Score mit der GTX 470 mit einem Liter LN2 gebencht wurde. 1 Liter für Treiber installieren und benchen!!!


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute 

habe gerade nen neuen Tweak für den AM3 gefunden 
Der hat mir schon 2 neue Goldpokale gebracht und der dritte folgt hoffentlich gleich! 

Also:

AM3 auf Fenstermodus umstellen -> starten -> beim Test über den Taskmanager abbrechen (Prozess beenden) -> Auf Nicht-Fenster Modus zurückwechseln -> normal durch laufen lassen -> staunen 

PS: Mehr dazu im [Info] Aquamark-Thread

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Das trifft sich gut...Wollte sobald mein P5N-D hier ist mich mal mit AM3 auseinander setzen.

Denkt ihr ein E5200 reicht für Karten wie FX5500 usw. ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn der E5200 ein bissel geht sollte das hinhauen, da man da CPU mäßig gegen PIII oder PIV antritt 

EDIT: Trick hat bei nvidia 9200GS auch geklappt 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, ein E5200 ist sicher ausreichend. Wobei dr AM3 natürlich trotzdem mörderisch von CPU-Takt profitiert.... wie hoch kiregst du denn den Takt?


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Mai 2010)

Also für die FX5500 reicht der dicke mit etwas OC. Die Karte bringt nicht mal 20k im Aquamark, da limitiert die CPU als letztes


----------



## speddy411 (14. Mai 2010)

@All:

Danke, ist immer wieder genial wie schnell einem geholfen wird...

Also die CPU schafft unter Luft 4Ghz...Die Spannung weiß ich nicht mehr aber das sie es schafft weiß ich als ich sie bei nem Kumpel aufs Commando gesetzt habe.

Die nächsten Tage sollten auch meine Lötspitzen ankommen und ich kann auf meinem 775-DualVSTA etwas mehr Vcore geben.

3.5 sind dann locker drin und 3.8 eventuell auch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme nächste Woche eine 5850, wird dann bei mir in @h²0 den Gamer-PC reinkommen und die werd ich natürlich auch benchen tun ^^ Aber erstmal in meinen "Zweitrechner" einbauen und Crossfire aktivieren (wären dann halt 2x5850), i7 920 auf 4.4GHz OCen und losbenchen *g*

Leider geht Karte Nummer Eins nur mit Hängen und Würgen auf 1000/1235, und das schon mit 1.35V also Max GPU V. Falls meine Karte besser geht, werd ich die auch mal allein benchen und meine vorherigen Highscores knacken


----------



## sn@ke (14. Mai 2010)

Ihr werdet es bereuen den Leuten zu vertrauen die ihr nicht kennt, aber ihr werdet aus euren Fehlern Lernen glaubt mir den ich kenne SIE.....Sn@ke


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Keine Angst Snake... die Jungs hier wissen, dass ich ein mieser Arsch bin und man mir nicht vertrauen kann.


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Mai 2010)

@alriin
mein österreichischer Kaiser 
 zu deinem erzürnten tun nach diesen, dem kaiserlichen tun unwürdigen sprüchen der anderen>>><<<

wenn du gehst nehme ich auch meine knapp 18Pkt*g* mit in die hwbot-hölle!

Kurz und knapp...du bist der beste!stimmt ja auch, stehst auf Pos 1!

Sry das musste sein!


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn hier los
wird hier eine Sekte aufgemacht


----------



## Alriin (14. Mai 2010)

Es freut einen immer wieder wenn man von seinem Volk geliebt wird. 

@Snake

Sprich! Was gabs denn nun wirklich?


----------



## 8ykrid (14. Mai 2010)

> Sprich! Was gabs denn nun wirklich?


Würde mich auch mal interressieren wer was gemacht hat und wen du im negativen kennst?


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube eher.


----------



## sn@ke (15. Mai 2010)

Von dir rede ich nicht !!! @Alriin


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Mai 2010)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es bereuen den Leuten zu vertrauen die ihr nicht kennt, aber ihr werdet aus euren Fehlern Lernen glaubt mir den ich kenne SIE.....Sn@ke


Du kennst keinen von uns also unterlass diese unterstellungen .
Ich hoffe du lernst es endlich.
Ansonsten muss ich wohl doch mal...... (den rest hab ich dir schonmal vor ewigkeiten geschrieben.)


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bitte euch solche "Verschwörungsdiskussionen" hier nicht zu führen!

Wenn es Probleme gibt PN an mich.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal schnell jemand eine Auflistung machen welches OS ich für welchen 2D mark nehmen soll 

Habe ein paar cores die ich morgen kalt machen will.

Den um sowas geht es hier in diesem Thread und sollte auch so bleiben


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

@True Monkey:

Gautam hat mal einen Vergleich gemacht (mit i7 usw.) und dann die Ergebnisse als Tabelle online gestellt.

Windows Showdown: 8 Operating Systems in 6 Benchmarks | Overclockers

//EDIT//

Pifast ist jetzt nicht mit dabei aber dafür nimmst du am besten XP 32 SP2.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch solche "Verschwörungsdiskussionen" hier nicht zu führen!
> 
> Wenn es Probleme gibt PN an mich.





der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch solche "Verschwörungsdiskussionen" hier nicht zu führen!
> 
> Wenn es Probleme gibt PN an mich.



Jetzt erstellen ja sogar schon Mods Doppel Posts 

Joa, aber trotzdem kein Mitleid für den Kaiser 

Jetzt mal Stop OT.

Alsooo, ich habe jetzt ca. 400€ für Hardware über.
Worin investieren?
Meine derzeitige Hardware:
2 Benchtable
KoKü
GTX285
HD5770
paar kleine GraKas 8800GT etc
RIIIE
Mushkin Redline RAM
Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5
Seit Heute Intel SSD 
i7 920

Sollte ich mir vielleicht mal einen neue CPU zulegen oder ist es evt. sinnvoller auf die günstigeren Intel 6 kerner zu warten?
Sonst habe ich noch 2 GTX285 im blick.
Also mal triple Sli ausprobieren.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

hmm ok .....dann teste ich mal morgen durch was am meisten bringt.
Im moment habe ich noch das prob das ich das Raid 0 nicht hinbekomme 

grakas liegen mir doch wohl eher


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm also Trippel SLI hast du glaube ich nicht so viel davon...Auch nicht an Punkten.

Ich würde mir eher noch ein Haufen Mittelklasse Karten zulegen eben jene 88 usw. und die durchnehmen.
Den Untersatz dafür hast du ja.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Hmm also Trippel SLI hast du glaube ich nicht so viel davon...Auch nicht an Punkten.



Aber in Games bringt das vielleicht schon was.
Und ehhm im bot sind kaum Ergebnisse mit 3 GTX285 und die Karten gehen Taktmäßig schon ziehmlich ab. Alle 765/1400 vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr. Aufjedenfall gut für Pokale 



speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher noch ein Haufen Mittelklasse Karten zulegen eben jene  88 usw. und die durchnehmen.
> Den Untersatz dafür hast du ja.



In letzter Zeit sind die irgendwie nicht mehr so oft im MP vertreten.
Vielleicht sollte ich dann mal nen S Fred aufmachen.
Ich habe nämlich eigentlich nicht die Zeit und die Lust ständig auf suche nach Karten zu sein.


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2010)

Ja ich bin auch nur ein Mensch 

Wie wäre es mit einem GPU Pot? *gg*


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon einen von Otti.
Versucht da etwa jemand den MP zu umgehen???
Ich schreib dir mal ebend ne PN.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber in Games bringt das vielleicht schon was.
> Und ehhm im bot sind kaum Ergebnisse mit 3 GTX285 und die Karten gehen Taktmäßig schon ziehmlich ab. Alle 765/1400 vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr. Aufjedenfall gut für Pokale



Für Pokale ist das auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aber viele Punkte sind halt nicht zu holen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Aber mit relativ seltenen Low End Karten kann man glaube ich genauso gut Pokale holen, und das viel billiger.
Ich glaube ich werde mal in nächster Zeit die Bucht plündern.


----------



## Barisan (15. Mai 2010)

@True Monkey
vielleicht kann ich Dir bei RAID0 helfen, was für Board und was für Controller hast Du?
Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

@Gamer_95
Dafür brauchst du nicht die Bucht zu plündern 

Selbst neu sind die erschwinglich und falls du dann eine OC Niete erwischst hast du die Möglichkeit diese zu tauschen.

Auch nagelneue Low End karten sind nicht zu verachten ....auch wenn sie jetzt keine großartigen Punkte bringen ist die Chance recht hoch wenn man sich damit gut plaziert das sie demnächst Punkte bringen wenn sie öfter gebencht werden .

Dann steigen die Punkte ohne das man was machen muss
Bei älteren kann man nur Punkten wenn man das Feld aufrollt.

Edit:@Barisan
2x SSD OCZ Vertex auf PT6 se und dann RE


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du mit "neuen" Low-End Karten?
HD5770 oder ehr 5450


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

210, 220 DDR2/3, 240 DDR3/5 5450 DDR2/3 sowas in der Art gibt eine menge mit jeweils verschiedenen ram.
kosten nicht viel und es macht einen mordsspass das letzte aus denen herauszupressen.


----------



## Barisan (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm, davon wird mit Soft-Raid nichts sein. Meistens sind Soft-Raid controller mit 2 SSD's überfordert. Auch wenn es irgendwan geklappt hat, spätfolge ist das die SSD's geist aufgeben. Eigentlich sollst Du beim hochfahren ins RAID Programm (oder direkt im BIOS, hängt von Board zu Board) rein und neuen Raid erstellen, bei meisten Sys ist das STRG+F4, SSD's neuen RAID zuweisen und das war es. Ist versuch wert wenn Du den unbedingt haben willst. 
Gruß

P.S.
Blos nicht defrag benutzen.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> P.S.
> Blos nicht defrag benutzen.


 
das ist mir schon klar ...und das ist nicht für 24/7 sondern ausschließlich nur für PC mark 05 gedacht mit ein paar Cores.


Ich will mein Board endlich aus der RMA wiederhaben denn diese bringt mich noch um den Verstand ...ich brech mir gleich noch einen ab dabei es auf ein SLI fähiges zu flashen


----------



## Barisan (15. Mai 2010)

Ob Dir das was bringt ist fraglich, leider in RAID sind SSD's ein tik langsamer als single.


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Ob Dir das was bringt ist fraglich, leider in RAID sind SSD's ein tik langsamer als single.



Der ICH10 nicht. Der bringt beim XP Startup einiges.


----------



## websmile (15. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er Ich würd mal einen Mod anschreiben im Bot- AM3 ist 7 Jahre alt, und ich bin mir alles andere als sicher ob der Tweak legal ist- wär schade wenn du deshalb Ärger kriegst, ich denke nämlich das es garantiert noch nichts gibt was da nicht probiert wurde, und wenn ich sehe das deine X800 Ergebnis bei deutlich niedrigeren Taktraten massiv schneller ist als das des zweitplazierten fallen mir die Hardwarebot Regeln ein- wenn sich durch den Tweak der Ablauf des Benches stark ändert ist das nicht erwünscht und könnte einigen Ärger geben

Grüße


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Mai 2010)

@websmile

Ja das kann ich zursicherheit ja auchnoch machen! Aber wenn die nicht fair sind sollten die eh max 2 Tage halten! 
War bei mir meiste so wenn ich irgend ein CPU-z etc Fenster vergessen habe 

MFG


----------



## zcei (15. Mai 2010)

Hej Jungs,

beim DICE OCen ist mir mein Mainboard im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "abgeraucht".

Nach ein bisschen warten/probieren laufen zumindest die Lüfter und alles wieder. Nur ich bekomm keine Bildausgabe/keinen BIOS Beepcode.
Hab schon in beiden Slots 3 verschiedene Karten probiert.
Ist da noch was zu retten, was man machen kann?

Das Board ist ein Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.
zcei


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2010)

Was hat denn geraucht?


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Was hat denn geraucht?



 Das ist ärgerlich! Hab ich mich geärgert als mein TPower I45 nicht mehr ging.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

Kurzinfo 

At work ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,
funzt RAID?
Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

^^Heute kommen nur 3D marks ...morgen die 2D marks


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte auch gerade mit dem NF4-S loslegen und Athlons und Durons benchen aber dann hab ich beim NF4-S den FSB erstmal richtig eingestellt, gespeichert und....Board tot... Das NF7-S hat laut Netz Probleme damit.

Das NF7 läuft genauso wenig weil es sich zwar wieder retten lässt aber mir das alles zu nervig ist.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

@ Monkey
Bencht du Heute mit Dice???
Inner Ecke steht nämlich Isopropanol.


----------



## anselm (15. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerade mit dem NF4-S loslegen und Athlons und Durons benchen aber dann hab ich beim NF4-S den FSB erstmal richtig eingestellt, gespeichert und....Board tot... Das NF7-S hat laut Netz Probleme damit.
> 
> Das NF7 läuft genauso wenig weil es sich zwar wieder retten lässt aber mir das alles zu nervig ist.



Ja Ja, die NF7´s sind echt zickig. Da haben wir schon viel Erfahrung mit gemacht.
Wenn du im Bios etwas einstellst und das Board dann nicht mehr geht, musst 
es ausmachen und danach ganz schnell wieder anmachen. Das klappt bei uns immer. 
Mein Freund nennt das "Schleifpunkt finden"


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2010)

Oder man kauft sich ein Asus A7N8X und ist glücklich... da braucht man auch keinen "Schleifpunkt" finden.


----------



## anselm (15. Mai 2010)

Ist das  Asus A7N8X den gleich gut ?


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2010)

@ Mario: Sehr schön  Dann lass es mal krachen!


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ist das  Asus A7N8X den gleich gut ?



Ja. Für Sockel A gibt es 3 gute Boards... das Abit nF7, das Asus A7N8X und das DFI Lanparty nF2 Ultra-B.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

@Roman
Bin dabei ....ich bench aber nur Karten die ich schon gebencht hatte 

Aber mit ein wenig mehr Takt und wenn ich jedesmal pro run nur einen Punkt mehr raushole könnte schon was zusammen kommen .

Und da war noch die Geschichte mit der 7300 se .....mal schauen ob ich den Ami wieder ärgern kann


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und da war noch die Geschichte mit der 7300 se .....mal schauen ob ich den Ami wieder ärgern kann


Manchmal sind es halt doch die kleinen Sachen die den meisten Spaß machen,vor allem wenn du einen motivierten Gegner hast.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

^^Klar ich brauche keine riesen Karten um meinen Spass zu haben


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2010)

Mario, so ist das richtig. Wie war das nochmal mit dem Eichhörnchen


----------



## anselm (15. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerade mit dem NF4-S loslegen und Athlons und Durons benchen aber dann hab ich beim NF4-S den FSB erstmal richtig eingestellt, gespeichert und....Board tot... Das NF7-S hat laut Netz Probleme damit.
> 
> Das NF7 läuft genauso wenig weil es sich zwar wieder retten lässt aber mir das alles zu nervig ist.



Mir ist da gerade noch was eingefallen, wie du das Problem umgehen kannst.
Du kannst zum übertakten auch das Tool "8rdavcore" benutzen.
Damit kann man den FSB gut verstellen.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

@anselm:

Danke, kannte ich aber schon...Nur das NF7-S ist damit nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (15. Mai 2010)

Unser letztes NF7 (leider tot ^^), hatte auch irgendein Problem mit dem BIOS.
Als wir es mal geschafft hatten das Ding nochmal neu zu flashen liefs ne Weile.
Aber irgendwann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

Hat hier jemand vll. nen Link zu nem MOD fürs AsRock 775 DualVSTA ?

Ich bräuchte ein Vcore Readpoint und nen MOD um höheren FSB zu schaffen...


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2010)

Hi, vCore kannst du einfach an der Mainboard Rückseite von den Kondensatoren neben dem Sockel nehmen.

Mehr FSB geht über AGP und NB Spannung die auf dem Board zusammen geregelt werden. Wenn du mir ein Bild vom mittleren rechten Teil des Board machst kann ich dir die Stelle für eine pencil mod markieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

Hast PN.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

@Schnitzel: Danke  Jedoch nicht das was ich suche.

@malkav: Ich denke du meinst diesen Teil des Boards oder ? Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Falls nicht kann ich natürlich noch den Rest ablichten


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Leuts brauche ma euren Rat

Da ich gerade etwas am rumtesten mit dem Rampage bin, wollte ich mal fragen was ihr zu der PLL Spannung denkt? Wieweit kann man da gehen (speziell unter Dice)
Da man dort recht schnell was zerlegen kann

E7200 --> 1,7V
E1200 --> 1,8V
E6850 --> 1,8V

liege ich da richtig?

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

E1200 und E6800 passst!
E7200 kpp


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

@Malkav:

Ich denke ich habe den richtigen Kondi gefunden aber der zeigt mir 1.2V an.

Das stimmt zwar mit CPU-Z sowie BIOS überein jedoch sollte er ja auch auf den MOD reagieren.

Wenn ich nun am Trimmer von 0 auf 100 drehe (OVP schaltet sich komischerweise nicht ein) dann liegen am Kondi immer noch 1.2V an.

Auch BIOS sowie CPU-Z zeigen sich unbeeindruckt.

Zur Info:

Mein Vcore MOD ist dieser hier: Volt Mod done right - ASRock 775dual-VSTA / L6714 - PC SHOW 2010 Pricelist | COMPUTEX 2010 | VRForums - Singapore IT & Lifestyle

Ich habe an "OFFSET" ein 100k Trimmer gehängt.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2010)

Das Bild ist schon ganz richtig 
Habe mal den Widerstand für die Bleistift Mod markiert - die AGP Spannung lässt sich an dem MOSFET zwischen AGP und PCI-E Slot messen.

Ich habe für die Vcore mod einen 50k Poti benutzt und direkt einen Spannungsanstieg gehabt, allerdings wird der auch von CPU-Z angezeigt - wäre auch möglich das du an einem anderen Elko messen musst.


@Icke:
Also mit Dice kannst du auch gerne mit 1.9V PLL Spannung testen bzw. etwas mehr, je nachdem ob die CPU skaliert.


----------



## zcei (15. Mai 2010)

Zu meiner Frage von vorhin:
anscheinend hat es an der NB geraucht. Zumindest roch es da anders, beim Rest nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Mai 2010)

1,9V als PLL Spannung?

Biste dir da ganz sicher?

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Mai 2010)

Ja genau das meint er und 1.9v ist auch noch human manche geben da noch mehr


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2010)

Jeder muss natürlich selbst wissen wo seine Risikogrenze liegt.
Ich kann dir aber sagen das ich meinen E6600 unter Dice mehrere Stunden mit 1.9V+ PLL Spannung betrieben habe.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

Was meint ihr wieviel PLL ich meinen 965 XE unter Dice geben darf ....meine Schmerzgrenze ist recht hoch


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wieviel PLL ich meinen 965 XE unter Dice geben darf ....meine Schmerzgrenze ist recht hoch


Mhm na eher nicht mehr als 1.8v soweit ich weiß bringt das fast nix . Eher runter damit für mehr stabilität. (ist schließlich ne 45nm cpu und die reagieren darauf nicht gerade gut)

zumindest was Cpu Pll betrifft.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2010)

^^Tiefer geht nicht auf dem Board


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Mai 2010)

Joa Asus halt. die haben in dem punkt kaum einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht wie beim Classified .


----------



## Kovsk (15. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Tiefer geht nicht auf dem Board


1,8V ist ja auch Stock  Mehr oder weniger bringt quasi nie etwas... (Außer das man on Air gut damit CPUs töten kann)



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Joa Asus halt. die haben in dem punkt kaum  einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht wie beim Classified .



RIIE und RIIIE können 1,2V-2,5V VPPL  Bei anderen Asus Boards weis ich gerade nicht 100%tig...

Das Classified ist zwar immer noch gut wenn es darum geht >BCLK 240 3D zu benchen... für alles andere ist es aber einfach nur unnötig zickig und teuer


----------



## speddy411 (15. Mai 2010)

@Malkav:

Vielen Dank schonmal für den MOD.

Ich werde auch mal ein 50er anhängen und an einem anderen Kondi messen...Hast du den denselben MOD gelötet wie ich ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2010)

Ja, allerdings habe ich den Nullwiderstand entfernt und dafür den Poti angelötet, also nicht direkt an den Offset Pin vom IC.


----------



## Alriin (16. Mai 2010)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Das Classified ist zwar immer noch gut wenn es darum geht >BCLK 240 3D zu benchen... für alles andere ist es aber einfach nur unnötig zickig und teuer



 ...Meine Worte!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Captain ....ich muss was beichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön 

Dann auf zu den 1000


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei 

Ich hoffe das Dice reicht gleich noch fürs RE und ein paar 2D marks


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Mai 2010)

Wieviel Dice hast du denn bestellt???
Aufjedenfall noch viel Glück,
und auf zu den 1000 Points.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

30 Kilo 

Ich wollte es erst zu Freitag geliefert haben aber durch den Feiertag habe ich es erst zu Samstag genommen da ich sonst von abpacken bis liefern die Hälfte verloren hätte


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Mai 2010)

Mensch Mario, hast ja mal wieder schöne Punkte erbencht. Die 1000 will ich aber heute noch von dir sehen  . Langsam wird dein Vorsprung aber zu groß für mich, da komme ich ja gar nicht mehr mit  Aber im Ernst, schöne Scores


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

^^ist ja schließlich die Abschlussfeier für diesen Core 

Der neue kommt ja bald


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, was mein ihr sollte man bei ner XFX 88GTS-320MB Rev. A3 einfach blind zulangen?
Gibt's eigtl. große Unterschiede zwischen A2 u. A3, zwecks Taktungsverhalten?


----------



## Ü50 (16. Mai 2010)

Super Mario
die 70 Punkte packst du noch


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was mein ihr sollte man bei ner XFX 88GTS-320MB Rev. A3 einfach blind zulangen?
> Gibt's eigtl. große Unterschiede zwischen A2 u. A3, zwecks Taktungsverhalten?



Ja aufjedenfall , meist laufen A2 so um die 650 core @ def. Voltage & A3 rev. aber 700 und mehr (vom shader mal abgesehn)


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

^^Also zulangen so lange das Angebot noch steht  (aber welcher Preis wäre da noch fair?)


----------



## Alriin (16. Mai 2010)

35€? ...


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Mai 2010)

um die 40-45€ is der durschnitts preis , ob in foren oder bei ebay


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

Oo, dann bin ich aber an einem super Schnäbchen drann, wenn meine Verhandlungstaktik aufgeht 
Mal schauen, mit der Karte wären dann wieder so paar Pünktchen für's Team drin


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

oh man bin ich jetzt platt 

Eigentlich wollte ich noch auf dem RE ein paar 2Dmarks mit verschiedenen Cores machen .....aber knapp 30 Stunden Dice benchen schlauchen schon


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> aber knapp 30 Stunden Dice benchen schlauchen schon



Das kenne ich nur zu gut 
Bei LN2 hat man ja immernoch den vorteil das es sich nicht mit der Zeit in Luft auflöst. Dann kann man mal zumindest zwischendurch ein paar Stunden schlafen.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Mai 2010)

Man kann auch bei Dice ne Runde pennen! 

Aber es ist ja eher so das man eigentlich garnet aufhörem will, da es einfach zuviel Laune macht 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwischendurch schon gepennt ....aber irgendwann zerrt es doch an den Nerven wenn ein run immer wieder abbricht und man immer wieder den gleichen probiert .

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das ich den Core Test im 06er liebe


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

Der Core Test im 06'er ist einfach Klasse , deshalb mach ich den auch vorher, bevor ich den eigtl. Run laufen lasse


----------



## Alriin (16. Mai 2010)

Wieso? Was ist das Problem an dem Test?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2010)

^^Mit HT schmiert mir da der Rechner immer ab ....
Das ist der Grund warum mein Core soviel Vcore braucht


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2010)

Im 06er ist HT aber nicht ganz so wichtig. Gib ihm stattdessen etwas mehr Takt und du hast das selbe Ergebnis!


----------



## rabensang (17. Mai 2010)

Warum gibts eigentlich für den Referenz takt keine Punkte


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2010)

Weil da zu wenig dran teilnehmen.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Mai 2010)

Ist ja bei Maxmemm nicht anders, vielleicht werden später noch Punkte eingeführt aber beim PCMark Vantage hat sich seit der Aufnahme im bot ja auch nichts getan.


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Mai 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ist ja bei Maxmemm nicht anders, vielleicht werden später noch Punkte eingeführt aber beim PCMark Vantage hat sich seit der Aufnahme im bot ja auch nichts getan.



PCM Vantage gibt keine Punkte weil er Geld kostet und relativ lange dauert, wurde mal so bei einer Abstimmung beschlossen.
MaxxMem könnte vielleicht mal Punkte geben wenn mehr Ergebnisse in der Datenbank sind und das Programm etwas ausgereifter ist.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Mai 2010)

Kennt irgendjemand ein Tool mit welchem ich die CPUs bei einem MSI 694D Pro unter Windows takten kann ?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2010)

cpufsb oder cpucool sollten gehen. setfsb will nicht?


----------



## Turrican (17. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er

wir fügen die karten mit all ihren verschiedenen speichermengen nicht mehr hinzu, da es auf die performance keinen einfluss hat. (außer wenn es natürlich  ddr2/gddr3/etc. ist).


----------



## speddy411 (17. Mai 2010)

Also CPUfsb geht nicht....CPUCool kenn ich gar nicht und SetFSB habe ich bisher den richtige Controlller noch nciht gefunden.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Mai 2010)

Dem Erscheinungsjahr des Boards nach könnte da SoftFSB passen.
Aber ohne Garantie.


----------



## speddy411 (17. Mai 2010)

Werde gleich mal CPUCool und SoftFSB probieren...Danke euch beiden


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Mai 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> PCM Vantage gibt keine Punkte weil er Geld kostet und relativ lange dauert, wurde mal so bei einer Abstimmung beschlossen.



Trifft imo auch alles auf den 3DM Vantage zu 
Da hätte man mit dessen Aufnahme auch den PCM V bepunkten können.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2010)

^^Naja im 3DM Vantage kann man die Feature Test ja abschalten was seine Laufzeit verkürzt


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2010)

@ speedy411 eigentlich sollte cpufsb/cpucool den taktgeber (IC works W225) unterstützen. softfsb aber sicherlich auch.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Mai 2010)

@True Monkey
Klar das geht bei allen 3DMarks aber der Vantage lädt schon so lange wie manch ein Test läuft 
Und PCMarks brauchen natürlich länger aus dem einfachen Grund das das gesamte System getestet werden soll, da gehört eben mehr zu als 2 Grafik und CPU Tests ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Mai 2010)

@Turrican

Alles klar! Danke für die Info 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, gibt es ein Programm womit ich meiner 260er mehr Volt geben kann?
Wieviel Volt kann ich der geben?


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an welche Version du hast, die 65nm Karten lassen dank des Volterra-Chips eine softwareseitige Spannungserhöhung zu.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, gibt es ein Programm womit ich meiner 260er mehr Volt geben kann?
> Wieviel Volt kann ich der geben?



Hi, versuch es mal mit MSI Afterburner oder mit EVGAGPUVOLT. 
 @ 756/1512/1260 VGPU 1.060 ( leider ist meine 260 GTX nicht so der Hammer)

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie mag mich die 7800GTX nicht... wo steckt da der Wurm? Mit den Taktraten sollte doch eigentlich mehr drin sein, oder? (zumindest wenn ich mir das Ranking mal so anschaue hab ich höhere Taktraten und immerhin noch nen i7 @ 4,4 GHz, der eigentlich nicht Ursache sein sollte)

Übliche Tweaks sind schon verwendet.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

Hi, kann nur der Treiber sein, versuch mal den 169.21.

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Okay, da sind hoffentlich so bis zu 10% mehr drin


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

was noch hilft, wäre der PCIe Bus  112 + beim x58 / 120 beim x48 oder 140 beim 790 

lg


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

X58
PCIe hab ich eh_ immer_ auf 115 MHz laufen, da ich damit 220 MHz+ BCLK fahren kann 
Mit weniger/mehr PCIe-Takt als 115 MHz sinkt auf das OC-Potential des BCLK, zumindest bei mir

EDIT: mit dem 169.21 sind 174,9k, immer noch nicht der große Wurf (1 Platz besser)


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

Hi, uncore hoch, ram vllt auf 2 zu 10 '#Bandbreite bingt mehr wie CL  
lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

CPU Score mit 31-32k ist ja im normalen, aber der GPU Score suckt einfach nur.
Z.B. wenn ich mir diesen Score als Vergleich anschaue: Sparrowhavk's 180422 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7800 GTX @ 640/700MHz

Die 4,4 GHz sind auch nur zum Testen gewesen, normalerweise fahr ich etwas mehr und den RAM auch höher als 1000 MHz also mit 2:10


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Mai 2010)

The lamer er hat mehr gpu takt als du , du hast nur 600 + 40 geo er hat 64x und wenn er dann noch geo takt hat isst es klar das du ihn nicht einholst 
Auch wenn du mehr speichertakt hast. Cpu bringt dir da fast 0 die karte begrenzt dich total nicht die CPU.


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

Da hilft wohl nur noch mehr Takt auf der Karte oder noch 200-300 Mhz CPU Takt. 

GeForce 7800 GTX videocard

Edit: von wem haste eigentlich die Karten - hast du nich gleich 2 gekauft? Würd fast meinen das waren mal meine... die Schaffen beide locker 633 bzw. die eine Lief selbst mit Luftkühlung auf 660.


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Wie kommst du darauf dass ich deine Karten habe oO


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

Weil ich meine mal hier im Forum im Doppelpack verkauft hab... schon gemodded. 

Kann mich natürlich auch irren - ist schon etwas her.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

Hi, hier fast alles gleich eingestellt: sicher, dass du den Treiber richtig eingestellt hast


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2010)

@theLamer 

Nimm mal den 162.18


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, hier fast alles gleich eingestellt: sicher, dass du den Treiber richtig eingestellt hast


Ne, genau das wars...  - den Treiber richtig eingestellt, standardmäßig ohne OC statt 131k gleich 141k gerissen

So, dann OC gemacht mit der Hoffnung, über 185k zu schaffen, nachdem sie unübertaktet ja schon 10k mehr hatte als vorher. Aquamark gestartet, mittendrin: PC geht schlagartig aus. Ich denk: WTF? Bitte nicht das Netzeil... Immer wenn ich ihn starten will, springt er gaanz kurz an, danach aber direkt wieder aus. z0mg - Netzeil schrott oder was?. Gleich wieder die GTX285 eingebaut, siehe da: PC geht. Andere 7800GTX eingebaut, PC geht. Mist, d.h. die Graka is schrott. 

Sie ist also nur einige Sekunden busto gegangen, bevor ich das erste brauchbare Ergebnis gehabt hätte 
Ja, lacht mich ruhig aus.

Werd sie heute nochmal in Backofen stecken, bin da aber eher pessimistisch...


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist immer ärgerlich lamer ging mir auch schon öfters so! Wo dich fragst was ist jetzt kaputt^^


----------



## theLamer (18. Mai 2010)

Ja der Defekt war ja in weniger als 1 min gefunden, aber den einen Score hätte sie mir ja wenigstens anzeigen können. Ärgert mich sowieso, da ich jetzt 5 Submissions SLI (wo TOP5 quasi sicher war) vergessen kann...
Naja, man hat es schon nicht leicht.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Mai 2010)

HI, man so ein pech, deine 7800 GTX lief richtig gut.
lg


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

@mAlkAv
Kommt drauf an welche Version du hast, die 65nm Karten lassen dank des Volterra-Chips eine softwareseitige Spannungserhöhung zu.         

Ich habe mir die hier geholt.
MSI N260GTX-T2D896 Twin Frozr OC


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2010)

^^Was sagt den GPU-Z?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Was sagt den GPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norbert, kann ich dir imMo nicht sagen. Ich habe gerade meine 5770 drauf die ich auch nicht hoch bekomme. Werde gleich noch mal die 260er drauf packen.


----------



## Alriin (18. Mai 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur noch mehr Takt auf der Karte oder noch 200-300 Mhz CPU Takt.
> 
> GeForce 7800 GTX videocard
> 
> Edit: von wem haste eigentlich die Karten - hast du nich gleich 2 gekauft? Würd fast meinen das waren mal meine... die Schaffen beide locker 633 bzw. die eine Lief selbst mit Luftkühlung auf 660.



Das sind deine, DopeLex.  Hab sie ungebencht an meinen Kumpel theLamer weitergegeben.



theLamer schrieb:


> Sie ist also nur einige Sekunden busto gegangen, bevor ich das erste  brauchbare Ergebnis gehabt hätte
> Ja, lacht mich ruhig aus.
> 
> Werd sie heute nochmal in Backofen stecken, bin da aber eher  pessimistisch...



Neeeeein.


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das sind deine, DopeLex.  Hab sie ungebencht an meinen Kumpel theLamer weitergegeben.



Hehe, wusste ich doch. Schade dass eine jez im A**** is... hoffentlich war es die schlechtere


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Mai 2010)

An die Benchsessions mit den beiden kann ich mich noch gut erinnern 
Schade das die CPU seinerzeit nicht mal unter 0°C lief ^^


----------



## DopeLex (18. Mai 2010)

ehrlich - die liefen so geil - da hätte man Dice ham müssen und n paar Mhz'en mehr. Naja - so musste "Open Window" Cooling reichen... mit Bier und Jacken bei nich mal 10°C Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## theLamer (19. Mai 2010)

Ja klar war das die bessere, wieso sollte ich denn die schlechtere als Single benchen?!
der8auer GPU-DICE-Pott ist bereits bestellt.


----------



## DopeLex (19. Mai 2010)

Weil beide mehr als 633 geschafft ham im AM3


----------



## Matti OC (19. Mai 2010)

Hi, im 2005 haste gut vorgelegt  ein i7 bringt da auch nichts.

lg Matti


----------



## DopeLex (19. Mai 2010)

Hehe, hatte mich auch ganz schön Arbeit gekostet, aber wie schon gesagt - die Karten waren echt Hammer, schade dass die weg mussten, jez wo ich WaKü und nen richtig geiles RE + 8400 (E0) hab. War ja alles noch mitm E8300 und Luft. Im SLi steh ich nach wie vor gut da - außer halt 01 und AM3 (CPU limitiert) - 06er haste mich ja jez auch geschlagen (aber ich hatte ja auch bloß n Q6600 mit 3,8Ghz).


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute

habe heute ein Paket mit einigen PCI Grakas bekommen!
so via

Voodoo II
Rage
etc

stecke ich die einfach in den PCI Slot -> Blidschirmkabel ran und fertig oder muss ich die über ne andere Graka verbinden?

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2010)

Aufpassen bei AMD-Valis, die werden gerade wieder nach Lust und Laune ausgeworfen - hat auch meine Vali bei DDR3-2241 erwischt und nimmt die Motivation, weiterzutesten.


----------



## McZonk (19. Mai 2010)

dennoch ein geiler Ramtakt, Stephan. Da bekomm ich ja mal richtig Lust auf AMD .


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> habe heute ein Paket mit einigen PCI Grakas bekommen!
> so via
> ...




auf meinem board gibt es eine einstellung, wo man zwischen pci-e und pci graka unterscheidet. habs zwar noch nie ausprobiert, aber vielleicht gibt es da eine verbindng.

ob es auf jedem board so ist kann ich nicht sagen.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (19. Mai 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Normalerweise sollte das Board es automatisch erkennen ob die Graka nun PCI oder PCI-E ist.

Stelle einfahc im BIOS PCI ein und gut ist.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Mai 2010)

Dann bekomme ich aber kein Bild! Erst wenn ich sie in Kombination mit einer normalen Graka laufen lasse komme ich ins Windows!
Da will der 3dfx Treiber nicht laufen ;(

MFG


----------



## DopeLex (19. Mai 2010)

Die 3dfx Karte ist auch ein reiner 3D Beschleuniger, die braucht noch eine andere Karte die 2D darstellt um zu laufen, alleine geht nicht. Am besten irgendeine andere PCI Karte + Voodoo.


----------



## Turrican (19. Mai 2010)

die voodoo 2 und 3 karten darfst bei hwbot eh nicht benchen, da sie nur 16 bit unterstützen und eine einzelne voodoo 2 würde ohnehin nur 800x600 schaffen.
2 im sli würden 1024x768x16 schaffen, da aber da nur 32bit zugelassen ist, gilt das nicht. 
ich hatte z.b. früher auch alle v2+v3 rekorde bevor sie geblocked wurden.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Mai 2010)

Natoll!

wollte damit beim bot ein paar Pokale reißen 

Das ist ja nach hinten losgegangen

MFG


----------



## Turrican (19. Mai 2010)

die rage karten gehen aber z.b. 
solange die karte 1024x768x32bit schafft ist das ganze kein problem.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe heute mittag was schönes neues zum spielen bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ist leider nicht meiner und deswegen ist nix mit Benchen und ich bin nur zurzeit auf der Suche nach der besten 24/7 Einstellung bei 1.4VCore.

NB und HT sowie RAM ist alles noch unagetastet und kommt später noch.


Gruß Speddy411​


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Mai 2010)

Nice!

Du musst ihm doch net sagen das der mal ganz kurz unter LN2/Dice war 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (19. Mai 2010)

^^ Wäre schon nicht schlecht aber dafür das er (auch wenns mir noch nie passiert is) unter Dice/LN2 kaputt gehen kann und nur so wenig Punkte bringt ist es das nicht wert.


----------



## Matti OC (19. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> die voodoo 2 und 3 karten darfst bei hwbot eh nicht benchen, da sie nur 16 bit unterstützen und eine einzelne voodoo 2 würde ohnehin nur 800x600 schaffen.
> 2 im sli würden 1024x768x16 schaffen, da aber da nur 32bit zugelassen ist, gilt das nicht.
> ich hatte z.b. früher auch alle v2+v3 rekorde bevor sie geblocked wurden.



HI, bist du sicher, ich glaube alte Karten darf man jetzt auch mit ihrer max. Unterstützung (zB. 16bit) hochladen. (wäre ja auch logisch) 

zB f2bnp's 510 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x 3dFx Voodoo2 @ 96/96MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Turrican (19. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, bist du sicher, ich glaube alte Karten darf man jetzt auch mit ihrer max. Unterstützung (zB. 16bit) hochladen. (wäre ja auch logisch)
> 
> zB f2bnp's 510 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x 3dFx Voodoo2 @ 96/96MHz
> 
> lg Matti


nein, man darf es halt nicht, weil die results nicht "vergleichbar mit einem 32bit run" sind.
das mit der max unterstützung galt für die tnt karten damals, die "compressed textures" nicht unterstützen und deshalb mit "32bit textures" laufen.


glaub mir, sonst wären meine results schon längst wieder drinnen.


----------



## Matti OC (19. Mai 2010)

Hi, nah gut dann glaube ich dir mal 

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Mai 2010)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der Batch gut für einen E8600 ist?

Q822A435

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Mai 2010)

Ja & q820a598 ist auch ganz gut aber krücken gibt es überall


----------



## speddy411 (21. Mai 2010)

@Matti OC:

Vielen Dank für die P3´s sowie RAM, Board und Karte. 

Warum auch immer ist leider das Geld heute wieder zu mir zurück überwiesen worden wegen falscher BLZ. Schmeiße die Überweisung morgen nochmal rein.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Matti OC (21. Mai 2010)

Hi, alles klar, ich sende dir die Bankdaten per PN zu 
Ich hab noch ein paar Ram gefunden, falls du willst sende ich dir per Brief zu.

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ja & q820a598 ist auch ganz gut aber krücken gibt es überall


 
Hier sind mal die Vorergebnisse des Vorbesitzers

4,4GHz@1,224V 
4,5GHZ@1,264V 
4,6 GHz@1,31V 
- 5Ghz bei 1,363V 32M stable.

Das klingt ja eigentlich super, nur will er 175€ für haben! Ist das ein reeler Wert für die CPU?

MFG

David


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2010)

Ich würd ihn noch etwas drücken. Erst kürzlich hat einer einen 6,5GHZ-E8600 für 130€ verkauft.


----------



## Matti OC (21. Mai 2010)

Hi, ja die Preise sind für den E8600 mega gefallen, max für einen sehr guten gebrauchten ca. 155 €.

lg


----------



## speddy411 (21. Mai 2010)

Denkt ihr ein X6 @ 3.5 reicht für eine 5770 für die 3D Benches aus ?

Dann würde ich nämlich noch die Karte hier mal durchbenchen @Standard Spannung.


----------



## Freakezoit (21. Mai 2010)

ka. kann die perf. nicht einschätzen aber wenn die nicht besser als beim i7 ist dann vllt. max für 06/ vantage mehr nicht.


----------



## speddy411 (21. Mai 2010)

Meinst das ich für 01/03 usw. mehr Takt brauche ?


----------



## Freakezoit (21. Mai 2010)

Ja auf jedenfall grad 01 und AMD ist nicht so toll


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Mai 2010)

Im 01/03er guckst du mit nem AMD böse hinterher! spreche da aus Erfahrung 

Mit 3,5GHz wirst du max im 06 oder Vantage was reißen können, aber auch da ist es eher unwahrscheinlich!

PS: Würde es trotzdem testen 

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Also im Vantage sollte auf jeden Fall ein bisschen was drin sein (die Karte muss natürlich auch gut gehen)


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal habe ich da ne Krücke gezogen oder mache ich was falsch?

CPU: E6850
MoBo: Rampage Extreme

V-Core: 1,5V
PLL: 1,65V
VTT: 1,352V
NB: 1,312V

Und das scheiß Ding schmiert bei 500MHz FSB mit nem 6er Multi immer ab!
Gebe ich zuwenig Saft oder ist das ne Krücke?

MFG

David


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Mein Rampage braucht 1,41v NB spannung für 500 Fsb aufwärts


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2010)

Jep da fehlt eindeutig NB Spannung.


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Mai 2010)

okay Danke, dann werde ich das als nächstes mal testen! 
Dann frist das Teil aber ordentlich!
Mein Gigabyte P35 brauchte damals für 500 FSB bedeutend weniger 

MFG

David


----------



## DopeLex (21. Mai 2010)

Mein RE läuft 500 PrimeStabil mit StandardSpannung - sowohl mit E6xxx als auch mit E8xxx. Bin gerad am Primeln mit meine E8400 @ 600Mhz bei 900 Ram mit 1,43 VNB. 

Edit:

hab allerdings auch n E6750 hier, der brauch für 500Mhz FSB schon 1,45VTT und 1,75 PLL - kann also auch bei dir an der CPU liegen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer???
ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVCL0-G0EAY00Z) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ich würde es sehr günstig von einem bekannten bekommen (für nen Fuffi)
Ist eigentlch ne gute gelegenheit ein Sockel 1156 System mit einem i5-655K aufzubauen.
Wenn ihr jetzt allerdings sagt das das Board besch*** für Extreme OC ist würde ich es lassen.

@ Icke&Er
ich habe meinem damals ab einem FSB von 500 ab 1,415 gegeben.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Hmm ...ich habe ja den großen Bruder davon und ohne XE Cpu wäre ich damit aufgeschmissen.

ich würde es nicht nehmen ....für Grakas ist es uninteressant zum benchen und für CPUs ........der BLCK von meinen SC ist recht mager


----------



## Gamer_95 (21. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich würde ja einen i5-655*K* nutzen.
Der hat einen offenen Multi.
Und zum Benchen von 3DM 2001 und 2003 ist das Setup um einiges besser geeignet als mein i7 920.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Im 01er wird er dir leider auch nicht viel mehr bringen als der 920er... Das dachte ich auch bei einem 670er aber leider ist dem nicht so.

Ich kann für den 01er und 03er nur einen guten E8600 empfehlen. Funktioniert wesentlich besser. Vorallem zickt der gute Wolfdale nicht so rum wie der Clarkdale mit diesem grottigen Speichercontroler.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Nur die sache ist das ich keinen passenden untersatz mehr habe.
Mein RE ist vor ner weile gestorben.
Und meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht mehr über 100€ für ein Board und nochmal über 100€ für einen Prozessor auszugeben die beide zu einen Aussterbenden Sockel haben.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Für den 01er wird es nichts besseres mehr geben. Der 01er skaliert extrem auf den L2 Cache der CPU. Aktuelle CPUs haben vorallem einen großen L3 Cache mit dem der 3DMark01 nichts anfangen kann...


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

OK, dann muss ich mir das wohl nochmal überlegen.
Fakt ist das man mit dem i7 920 eigentlich kaum eine chance hat im 01er was zu reißen.
Ich hätte jetzt wirklich gedacht das die Clarkdales optimal für die älteren 3D marks sind.
Naja, schade 

Edit:
Kennt einer diesen i7 920 Batch:
3852a277
Ich habe schon per google gesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

So, ich bin jetzt auch in der Top 100 in Deutschland 

Mit dem P3 650 von Matti OC hab ich gestern die letzten paar Punkte geholt.

​


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2010)

^^Super  und Glückwunsch 

Wenn Hermes endlich hier auftaucht und mir Päckchen überreicht und der Inhalt auch funktioniert so wie ich es mir vorstelle , dann könnte ich heute noch die 600'er Marke an Hardwarepoints sprengen


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2010)

Wuhhhaahha...

das hättet ihr gerade sehen sollen 

Ich habe eine 9500 Gt versucht zu starten und als ich den NT Schalter umgelegt habe hat es geknallt und dann gestunken.
Die karte ist sofort abgefackelt 

Typischer Fall von neu und defekt 

@speedy411

Glückwunsch


----------



## anselm (22. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch in der Top 100 in Deutschland
> 
> Mit dem P3 650 von Matti OC hab ich gestern die letzten paar Punkte geholt.
> 
> ​



Glückwunsch! 

Bald bist auch unter den 1000 Weltweit. 

Wir planen am Sonntag/Montag wieder ordentlich Punkte abzustauben.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

Danke an alle...


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön  Jetzt kommt die Top 100 Weltweit


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2010)

Frisch eingetroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch in der Top 100 in Deutschland
> 
> Mit dem P3 650 von Matti OC hab ich gestern die letzten paar Punkte geholt.
> 
> ​



Sehr schön!


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Mai 2010)

@speddy411

dann las es auf jeden Fall weiter so krachen 

MFG


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

irgendwie kriege ich die Kurve mit meinem AMD 3700+ (So. 754) nicht. Ich weiss das die CPU nicht das warste für OC-en ist, aber ... mann soll nichts unversucht lassen. Die Konf ist wie folgt

CPU AMD Athlon 3700+ So. 754 (Clawhamer)
MoBo Asus K8N4-E Deluxe
RAM 3*512MB Corsair CMX512-3200PRO CL 2.5
Kühlung: Zalman CNPS9500
NT: beQueit BQT P5 420W

Bis jetzt war hochste Stabile Takt 2544MHz was ich erreicht habe, weiter bin ich aber nicht gekommen. Auch wenn ich versuche Spannung hoher zu ziehen wird das dankend abgelehnt und neugestartet. Hat jemand schon dei Erfahrungen mit gleiche oder änliche Konf gemacht? Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.
Danke in voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2010)

Hattest du den nicht schon auf über 2,6GHz? Und nur so aus Interesse (hab noch nie ein S754 gebencht): warum verwendest du 3 Rams?


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

doch, war schon auf 2.6GHz nu mit gleichen Probs. RAM ist kleinste Prob, dem kann ich immer ausbauen. Mehr nervt mich das der zu macht sobald mehr sein sollte. Mit AMD habe ich leider keine große Erfahrungen bis jetzt. Neben die CPU habe ich noch AMD Sempron 3100+ (So. 754).


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob dir da jemand helfen kann. Sockel 754 ist eher selten bei uns. Hab zwar ein Sys da, aber noch nicht mal ausgepackt.


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

na ja, dann schau ich mal was ich im Netz finde. Leider sind viele Artikel auch reines Klug...
Was für ein Sys (So. 754) hast Du am lager?


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2010)

Wie hieß das Ding noch mal........... Gigabyte K8NS Pro, tja und zwei Semprons.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch noch ein 754 Board + CPU hier aber auch noch nie gebencht... Ist irgendein ASUS Board + 3200+ CPU.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde es erstmal mit nur einem Riegel probieren und dann erstmal gucken wie hoch du kommst.


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe den jetzt mit alle drei bis 2604 hoch gekriegt, noch kein Benchmark gemacht.

na ja, das in Hintergrund einiges noch läuft... 68,547 Sec in Wprime 32


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

geht doch, dritte in Wettbewerb von 4 mit 67.062 Sec


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Sind 255€ eigentlich ein bischen viel für einen E8600@ 5700MHz @1,73v@KoKü (-80), Batch:Q822A475
und einem RE wo im Sockel ein Massepin rausgebrochen ist, oder geht der Preis klar?

@Barisan
Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

Also bissel viel für ein 86er. Würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Also bissel viel für ein 86er. Würde ich nicht kaufen.



Es geht um einen E8600+Rampage Extreme.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

Oh sorry überlesen....


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

@Gamer_95
Danke, war ein versucht wert.

@speddy_411
Würde ich nicht machen, erstens Korosins-Schaden an CPU PIN's (weisst men nie wie die CPU von Halter gepflegt war bei SS), rausgebrochene PIN ist aa, es kann sein das ding beim last dankend ablehnt weitere kooperation.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Mai 2010)

Hab ich ja gesagt...


----------



## Barisan (22. Mai 2010)

ich wollte nur untermauern...


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2010)

So die 600 sind voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (23. Mai 2010)

Thumbs Up buddy

ich quele mich mit 3700+.. Stuhre Bock die CPU


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2010)

^^Der 06'er ist schon hoch  Und der Rest ist auch schon durch, aber wie immer fehlen mir die GHz beim 01, 03 und im AM3  (sonst würde das noch ganz anders aussehen )


----------



## Barisan (23. Mai 2010)

Wo fehlen dir MHz? GPU oder CPU? hab die Results nicht angeguckt

Ziehe mal Speicher auf 1031 runter und shader auf 1640
Ohne VMOD bringt dir nicht GPU weitr zu treten, zu hohe shader und RAM takt bremsen GPU.Du verlierst FPS in Grafiktests.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

@ Blechdesigner: Sehr schön 

@ Barisan: Bitte vermeide Doppelpostings und benutze den "Ändern" Button um kurzfristig etwas nachzutragen


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2010)

@Barisan

Natürlich bei der CPU , 4,44GHz(ohne HT) ist meine Begrenzung (manchmal gehen auch 4,5, aber ehr selten) 

@der8auer

Immerhin ~77 Pünktchen


----------



## Barisan (23. Mai 2010)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz zu vergleichen, aber ich hab mit QX9770@4370MHz und 8800GTX in 06 17010 geschafft. Solltest Du aber mit neuere CPU locker schaffen mit GTS.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

Wusstet ihr schon das Neuste:
Laut PCGH ausgabe 03/2010 ist der Extreme Overclocker "Nickshih" kein Extreme Overcloker sondern ein Modder 
Ich Zitiere mal:


> Gekühlt wurde der Prozessor mit Flüssigem Stickstoff, als nächstes peilt der *Modder *die Marke von 7,2GHz an.



Soche Dinge sind mir in letzter Zeit schon öfters aufgefallen.
Ich glaube bei PCGH schreiben manchmal Leute Artikel die Schlicht keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben.

Oder noch ein Beispiel:
Auf der Hülle von der DVD von Ausgabe 05/2010 steht:


> "PCGH in Gefahr" mit einem Gefährlichen Trockeneis-Unfall


1. Es war LN2 im Video.
2. Trockeneis ist noch relativ ungefährlich das eigentlich kein Unfall passieren kann.

Das soll Konstruktive Kritik sein.
Vielleicht könnte ja mal Hyperhorn nen bischen im Extrem-OC bereich im Heft aufpassen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2010)

@Barisan

No way. Schau mal beim Bot auf Platz12 bei den 88GTS-320MB (mit solch CPU schon, aber nicht mit meiner)

Und bei den GTX'ern bin ich doch genau hinter dir (16966) 

Edit: hat noch wer 0,6 Points (zwecks *18K*)


----------



## Barisan (23. Mai 2010)

@Blechdesigner
schade das mein Board beim Asus in besuch ist, 2*GTS kommen nächste Woche. Ich hätte mal gerne versucht, leider muss ich zwei Wochen abwarten


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Edit: hat noch wer 0,6 Points (zwecks *18K*)



Also das^^ bitte nicht verwechseln, ich meinte damit die Gesammtpunkte unseres Teams  (jetzt sind's schon wieder 2,6 die fehlen)


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2010)

Neinnn ....muß ich jetzt wirklich 26x 0,1 Ergebnisse hochladen 

Ne ne ....da probiere ich doch schnell mal was anderes


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe 2x GTX 280 hier mit unterschiedlichen Aufschriften auf dem IHS:

G200-300-A2
G200-302-A2

Kennt jemand spontan den Unterschied?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab nur das HIER gefunden.

scheint eine neue revision zu sein, aber ohne erkennbare veränderungen.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Aha okay. Danke.

Frage mich welche wohl besser zu OCen ist...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Mai 2010)

Studieren geht über Probieren

ich denke die nehmen sich nicht viel. sonst wäre darüber mehr gesprochen worden sein.(XS und so)


----------



## Chicago (23. Mai 2010)

So, hab jetzt 10 Golden Cups! 

gruß Chicago


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön  Weiter so!


----------



## Chicago (23. Mai 2010)

Danke, natürlich gehts weiter! 

Kennt einer das GA-K8NXP-SLI S.939! Könnte es günstig bekommen, und da ich so einige S.939 CPU hab und noch bekommen kann bietet sich das ja an.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (23. Mai 2010)

Ist sicher kein schlechtes Board... zwar nicht so gut wie das Lanparty nF4, aber zum übertakten geeignet.


----------



## Chicago (23. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ist sicher kein schlechtes Board... zwar nicht so gut wie das Lanparty nF4, aber zum übertakten geeignet.



Man kann damit also durch aus gute Ergebnisse  @ Air erreichen? Von minus Graden bin ich noch weit entfernt. Nur mit dem A8NE-FM machts halt keinen Spaß. Also kann ich da bedenken los zugreifen?

gruß Chicago


----------



## Alriin (23. Mai 2010)

Kommt auf den preis und Zustand drauf an... aber prinzipiell ist es kein schlechtes Board. Hatte das selbst mal... und bei meinem Bruder lief das auch jahrelang.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Mai 2010)

HI, nabend, Stand zur Zeit -Punkte insgesamt: 17.998,60, ich schau mal ob ich noch ein paar Punkte finde  

In der Masters League, hat ja jabski auch mehr als 50 Punkte vorsprung. Es wird Zeit was zu tun 

lg Matti


----------



## speddy411 (23. Mai 2010)

17.999 Pkt. 

Es wird ja wohl noch jemand nen Punkt haben 

EDIT:

17,999.90 ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir steht 17997.60 Punkte


----------



## speddy411 (23. Mai 2010)

Ja im Community Ranking aber wenn du direkt das PC Games HW Pofil anguckst sollten es knappe 18k Punkte sein.


----------



## der8auer (23. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand Dewars für LN2 sucht: 

alles-inclusive Angebote - attraktive Preise für Artikel bei eBay.de

Die sehen sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

Punkte insgesamt: 18.001,00

BenchBruno war es, mit SuperPi 32m  Duron 700Mhz @ 1.168MHz 
Kühlung: H20 1h 26min 30sec 0ms


----------



## Dr.House (24. Mai 2010)

Hab noch 3 x 8800 GTX und SLI und Tripple noch jungfräulich, wären locker 20-40 Punkte, aber ich warte lieber auf die nächste Session für die dicken Punkte unter Kälte.  100 sollten dann drin sein.

18000 Punkte haben wir schon, weiter so


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht auch mehr als 100 Punkte.
Ich habe für meine 8800GTS unter Luft und mit CPU unter Luft fast 20 Punkte gekriegt.
Mit der 88er Serie kann man ne menge reißen.

Dann auf die nächsten 18000.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

na dann mal auf den Weg, um vielleicht  Russian Overs Team ein zubekommen

lg Matti


----------



## Barisan (24. Mai 2010)

Moin Allerseits,
also die Aktion AMD Athlon 64 3700+ So. 754 brachte folgendes:
CPUZ - No. 6
PCMARK 05 - No. 2
PiFast - No. 4
SuperPi - No. 6
SuperPi32m - No. 3
WPrime 1024m - No. 2
Wprime 32m - No. 3

mit gesammt Punktezahl von 6.8 + 0.1GP
Ist nicht was gewaltiges, aber man freut sich.

Schade das es so wenig Einträge gibt.

@Speddy411
Ich habe ein Asus K8N4-E Deluxe und Gigabyte K8 Triton. Gebencht habe ich mit Asus.

Edit 02:33 @ Speddy411
Ich denke das ich was ähnliches von Zalman gesehen habe (So. 775, 939 und 478), vorab warnung - kann passieren das deswegen die Kühlleistung etwas niedriger ist als bei für Sockel abgestimmte Kühlblocks.
Hier ist Link: http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=180 oder http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=177, guck bei anderen Hersteller auch.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Mai 2010)

6.8Pkt sind 6.8Pkt und somit besser als nix 


//EDIT//

Hat jemand eine Idee welchen CPU Wasserkühler ich nehmen soll für meine Benchwakü ? Also am besten wäre ein Kühler der soviele Sockel wie möglich abdeckt.

So. 1156 und 1366 sind mir dabei nicht wichtig. (Kann ich mir zum benchen nicht leisten )


----------



## Chicago (24. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Kommt auf den preis und Zustand drauf an... aber prinzipiell ist es kein schlechtes Board. Hatte das selbst mal... und bei meinem Bruder lief das auch jahrelang.



Das Board läuft zur Zeit noch bei nem Verwanten mit nem 3200+, er will jetzt aber aufrüsten. Von daher bekomm ich es Quasi geschenkt, ich soll ihn nur den neuen Recher zusammenbauen. Danke für die promte Antwort.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Mai 2010)

@speddy411

Ein Heatkiller 3.0 wäre nicht schlecht

MFG


----------



## Berserker (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn du auf Sockel 1156 und 1366 verzichten kannst. Kannst du den Auqa-Extreme MP-05 SP LE nehmen. Hat sehr viele Sockelhalterungen schon dabei. Du brauchst,aber dicken Schlauch.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich mach' jetzt auch einfach mal mit, ich habe zwar keine besonders gute neue Hardware, aber die alte von mir geht dafür umso besser

Zumindest den Coretaktrekord der GF6200 TC128 DDR hab' ich mit 560Mhz schon locker überboten, nur dann limitiert das Programm
Hat einer eine Idee, warum man bei GPU-Z keine Vali-Datei mehr erstellen kann?
Der PC hat nämlich kein I-net, also kann ich es nicht validieren


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Mai 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich mach' jetzt auch einfach mal mit, ich habe zwar keine besonders gute neue Hardware, aber die alte von mir geht dafür umso besser
> 
> Zumindest den Coretaktrekord der GF6200 TC128 DDR hab' ich mit 560Mhz schon locker überboten, nur dann limitiert das Programm
> Hat einer eine Idee, warum man bei GPU-Z keine Vali-Datei mehr erstellen kann?
> Der PC hat nämlich kein I-net, also kann ich es nicht validieren



die vali mit gpu-z brauchst du gar nicht. mach einfach ein bild von gpu-z oder mach gleich einen gültigen screen mit dem benchmark usw.

wegen taktgrenze, wenn du rivatuner benutzt, es gibt da möglichkeiten das limit zu erhöhen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Mai 2010)

Achso, ok...
Die Vali brauch' ich aber trotzdem noch für unsere Max. OC-Liste 

Ich versuche mal den Rivatuner, thx...


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

HI, ich versuch mich grade an einer 1900 XTX, leider ist sie nicht so der Hammer, max mit Ati Tool um die 760/ 900. (lod 2.9 Treiber 8.4 und 9.3)

Aquamark um die 177k 
2003 28k
2005 16k

 leider nichts mit viel Punkte, dann sind es halt nur kleine schritte um auf  Jabski aufzuschliessen 

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (24. Mai 2010)

Du kannst bei der Karte die Spannung mit AtiTool erhöhen, weißt du sicher, oder?


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

Hi, hab ich schon, mehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich probiere mich gerade an einem Athlon 3000+ Venice.

Leider komme ich ums verrecken nicht über die 2.8Ghz und ich habe keine Ahnung worans liegt. 


//EDIT//

Danke an Icke&Er und Berserker wegen des Wakükühlers


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ich versuch mich grade an einer 1900 XTX, leider ist sie nicht so der Hammer, max mit Ati Tool um die 760/ 900. (lod 2.9 Treiber 8.4 und 9.3)
> 
> Aquamark um die 177k
> 2003 28k
> ...


Matti da hilft nur nen Vmod  
Mehr VGPU & VDDCI spannung 

Siehe : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15800


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Punkte insgesamt: 18.001,00
> 
> BenchBruno war es, mit SuperPi 32m  Duron 700Mhz @ 1.168MHz
> Kühlung: H20 1h 26min 30sec 0ms




Viel ist leider bei der Session nicht rumgekommen ^^

Wir brauchen besseren DDR1 RAM, Taktmäßig limitiert der nicht, aber bei den Timings geht kaum was 
Hat einer nen Tipp für guten DDR Speicher?



Jetzt setz ich mich nochmal kurz an den Laptop meiner Schwester ^^
Das Ding ist stark vermüllt, aber beim P7450 macht eh fast niemand mit ^^
Und ich bin nicht mal letzter


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

Hi, Ram hätte ich nur noch BH5, die machen aber nur um die 240 MHz Cl. 2.0 2 2 5 


@ Freakezoit, nee das lasse ich mal. 

im 2001 mit einen i7 war dennnoch fett
Matti OC's 71998 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon X1900 XTX @ 759/918MHz


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2010)

Hollywood  bencht wieder.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn er bencht dann hätte er doch auch sicher mal Zeit hier mal wieder reinzuschauen...


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2010)

Naja denke er ist gerade in einer schwierigen Situation... Einfach abwarten 

Habe gerade bisschen Hardware gelötet:
XFX 790i Ultra SLI (vNB Mod)
EVGA 790i SLI FTW Digital PWM (vNB + vCPU Mod erneuert)
8800GT 512MB (vMem, vGPU, OCP Mod)
2x GTX 260 (OCP Mod)
2x GTX 280 (OCP Mod)

Die 8800GT teste ich gerade on Air und morgen kommt die SingleStage drauf.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Ram hätte ich nur noch BH5, die machen aber nur um die 240 MHz Cl. 2.0 2 2 5



Das ist schon mal ziemlich gut ^^


Bekommt man RAM mit solchen Chips bei ebay o. Ä.?


----------



## Turrican (24. Mai 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ziemlich gut ^^
> 
> 
> Bekommt man RAM mit solchen Chips bei ebay o. Ä.?


ja, man muss nur wissen auf welchen modulen die verbaut sind. 

hier ne liste wo die bh5 (und andere) chips drauf sind.
DDR RAM List


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2010)

na meine besten hab ich nicht mehr, die liefen 289 MHz Cl. 2......


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank 

Ein Goldpokal in CPU-Z: Klick; Aber eigentlich nur wegen ner Nachkommastelle 

Ein Goldpokal in PCMark05: Klick; Das find ich besonders cool 
Dafür, dass dieses Laptop zugemüllt ist ^^
Ich glaub bei PCMark05 kommt es hauptsächlich auf Glück an


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe gerade bisschen Hardware gelötet:
> XFX 790i Ultra SLI (vNB Mod)
> EVGA 790i SLI FTW Digital PWM (vNB + vCPU Mod erneuert)
> 8800GT 512MB (vMem, vGPU, OCP Mod)
> ...


 
Ahh!

Der Captian hat neues Spielzeug am Start
Dann lass es mal ordentlich krachen

PS: Mal sehen ob die 88GT besser als die letzte ist 

MFG

David


----------



## anselm (25. Mai 2010)

Schon die 80 Punktemarke geknackt. 

klick


----------



## speddy411 (25. Mai 2010)

Na dann auf zu den 100


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Mai 2010)

Grad mal wieder was feines bekommen nen Altes RE 

SN: 89MCAI012371 
Nun kann ich endlich die Cpu`s die hier noch liegen Benchen 
E6300 /E4300 2x /E8200 & 2 x Cel. 352 (Schade hab leider kein LN2 für die beiden & SS ist undicht ).


----------



## speddy411 (25. Mai 2010)

Also irgendwie scheinen mich So. 939er nicht zu mögen.

4 CPUS habe ich hier und keine läuft so das ich auch nur Aussicht auf Punkte hätte.


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hast Du auf HT-Multi geachtet?
Gruß

single core, dual core, Kern - Toledo, San Diego? Board, Wasser, Luft....? Vll kann dir hilfe geleistet werden.

Was läuft nicht eigentlich nicht - welche fertigung ist CPU 90nm (Venus) oder 130nm (Sladgehammer).


----------



## speddy411 (25. Mai 2010)

Klar, wollte eigentlich erstmal CPU-Z machen und habe den HT sowie RAM Teiler bzw. Multi nach unten gezogen. Ebenso natürlich die Timings entspannt und dann geht trotzdem nix...

//EDIT//

Also es ist ein Opteron 144.

Lief mit einem Orochi mit 2x Ultra Kaze 3000rpm. Die Temp war nicht das Problem, lag 3-4°C über Zimmertemp. Vcore bei 1.7V, mit mehr war auch nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Mai 2010)

Mhm was lief den nun nicht ??


----------



## speddy411 (25. Mai 2010)

Naja die CPU schafft halt kaum was.

Also wie gesagt bei 1.7Vcore komme ich bis 3025 und dann ist Ende.

Bei Wprime ist schon bei 2850 Schluss und bei SuperPi bei 2800.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Mai 2010)

Mhm na dann haste wohl nen neuen schlüssel anhänger 

Welches board benutzt du ??


----------



## speddy411 (25. Mai 2010)

So in etwa 

Echt schade sowas...Habe mir noch vom Kaiser persönlich ein Board (DFI NF4) selektieren lassen und dann kann ichs am Ende gar nicht gebrauchen...

Egal gerade ist ein DualSockel 370 Board angekommen


----------



## fuzz3l (25. Mai 2010)

@Alex:
Wo haste denn den Schatz ausgegraben? 

Und verkaufe es auf keinen Fall an Morten, der macht das nur wieder kaputt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Mai 2010)

Hab es geschenkt bekommen 

Nee der bekommt kein Board mehr von mir der RE Killer!


----------



## fuzz3l (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse dich...


----------



## DopeLex (25. Mai 2010)

@Freakezoit

Kannst du vlt. mal testen wie viel Spannung das Board brauch für 600Mhz Prime? (266er Strap-1800-PL9) Will mal mit meinem vergleichen, weil meins nen neu gekauftes ist, damit man mal sieht ob die alten besser gingen oder ob die aktuellen auch wieder Top-Boards sind. Meins braucht 1,43VNB.

*Klick mich*


@fuzz3l

hab es noch nicht geschafft wegen umzug - mal kucken ob Freitag dafür Zeit is - dann lad ich dir das mal hoch oder so. (Weisst was gemeint war)


MfG 
DopeLex


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2010)

@ Alex: Solltest du je auf die Idee kommen das Board zu verkaufen....  Du weißt bescheid


----------



## fuzz3l (25. Mai 2010)

Der macht das lieber selber kaputt...

@Dopelex: Keinen Stress... Man muss Prioritäten setzen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Berserker (25. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> na meine besten hab ich nicht mehr, die liefen 289 MHz Cl. 2......


Feine Dinger ,aber auf Sockel 939 oder? Und bei wieviel Vdimm? 
Meine besten machen 265 auf Sockel A mit.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, yo, auf einen DFI Expert, vdimm ca. 3,6 oder mehr (waren aber nur 2x 256 MB)

lg


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2010)

Nach 3 grottigen habe ich endlich eine gute 8800GT gefunden 

Link zum 8800GT Ergebnis

Vorallem der RAM macht richtig freude. Mit LN2 gehen auch noch 2 GHz mehr auf der CPU. Sollte also noch was drin sein 
Da hat sich die Löterei gestern gelohnt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. Mai 2010)

Schöner Ram Takt der karte

aber der E8600 auf nur 4 Ghz und das mit Wasser, das geht doch nicht Bei mir sind 4,2 standart takt xD

Ich hoffe ich seh die Karte dann im August live.

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2010)

Naja ich wollte nur die Karte testen. Ob ich jetzt die Karte auf 4500MHz laufen lasse ist ja egal. Werde es sowieso noch mal mit LN2 machen


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2010)

Hat einer einen Tip für mich welcher Treiber was taugt für eine ATI x550 128mb ?

Teste gerade den 8.10 aber trotz höheren Takt bei der Karte (Gpu/ram) loose ich gegen die anderen im bot


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Mai 2010)

versuch mal den 8.8 oder einen der ersten der 9.xer Reihe!

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Tip für mich welcher Treiber was taugt für eine ATI x550 128mb ?
> 
> Teste gerade den 8.10 aber trotz höheren Takt bei der Karte (Gpu/ram) loose ich gegen die anderen im bot



hi, versuch mal nur ganz wenig  LOD 0.9 - 1.9 ( Set LOD oder ATI Tool unter Driver Tweaks) 
lg


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2010)

^^ich habe es gerade aufgegeben ....Aqua gerade mal 25K und der erste 41 k 

Lod ...habe ich von 1 aufwärts getestet


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2010)

Aquamark / ATi Tray Tool - 3D Einstellungen - Einstellung- Anisotrope Filterung - 2x Leistung 

lg Matti


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,
falls Anisotrope Filterung nicht hilft, versuche mit Prerender Limit auf Maximum (5).
Gruß


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Mai 2010)

@ fuzzle : nö nö das wird behandelt wie ein rohes Ei  

@ DopeLex : Wenn ich zeit hab kann ich das gerne mal überprüfen , erst mal die Grotten cpu`s benchen und den mal schauen.

@ Roman : aber nur wenn du ganz artig bist   

So 2000er punkte marke ist gefallen


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Freak dann auf zu den nächsten 1000Punkten. Mein Ziel ist noch mit ende der EOS2 die 300 HW Punkte voll zu haben.


----------



## speddy411 (26. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

kann mir wer helfen dieses Board hier zu Vmodden ?

Es ist ein MSI 694D Pro also ein Sockel 370 Dual Sockel Board.

Den Controller der für die CPU Spannung zuständig ist habe ich schon rausgesucht, nur komme ich mit der Skizze nicht klar. Wo soll ich nun was anlöten ? 

LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Mai 2010)

zum löten weiß ich auch nicht was woran, vlt. zw. vosense und ground einen poti packen, aber das Board kann doch Vcore bis Standard+0,4V. Das sollte für Luft ja ausreichen. hat es eigentlich mit irgendeinem Programm geklappt unter Windows den fsb zu ändern?


----------



## speddy411 (26. Mai 2010)

Also mit CPUCool funktionierts aber sehr gut laufen die CPUs nicht...Naja ich hab ja noch andere hier.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Mai 2010)

ja das ist das problem 2 gleich gute zu finden. zur not kanst du ch 2 prozessoren mit unterschiedlicher Vcore zusammen drauf packen, dann sollte der mit neidrigerer vcore schon mal mit der vcore des anderen laufen - also einen 1,65V P3 und einen 1,75V P3


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

Habe gerade noch mal die 8800GT unter die SingleStage gepackt. 

Bin jetzt auf Platz 5 bei HWBot mit dem E8600 @ 4004 MHz  

Link zum Ergebnis


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Mai 2010)

der RAM ist aber auch der Wahnsinn. Wie viel Volt hast du den dem RAM gegeben?


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

2,19 Volt. Drüber skaliert er nicht mehr bzw. er wird dann einfach zu warm. Unter LN2 gehen vielleicht noch ein paar MHz. 1253 MHz laufen immer durch. 1260 MHz gehen auch noch.

Edit: Standardspannung beim RAM sind 2,04 Volt


----------



## Barisan (26. Mai 2010)

Schöne Sache, leider ich hab zwei linke Hände für solche MODS.


----------



## Dr.House (26. Mai 2010)

Barisan schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Sache, leider ich hab zwei linke Hände für solche MODS.



Hauptsache ruhige Hände 

@ Roman

Die Karte geht gut ab für die wenig Kälte und der Ram ist pervers . Welche Spannung hat denn die GPU ?


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht Roman , da geht noch was  

Immer schön druck machen.


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, leider ich hab zwei linke Hände für solche MODS.



Ich habe auch eine Karte dadurch zerstört  Wichtig ist das richtige Werkzeug und Übung. Am besten an alten Karten üben.




Dr.House schrieb:


> H
> @ Roman
> 
> Die Karte geht gut ab für die wenig Kälte und der Ram ist pervers . Welche Spannung hat denn die GPU ?



Jap  Wurde auch zeit nach 3 Krücken. GPU lief mit 1,4V




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Roman , da geht noch was
> 
> Immer schön druck machen.



 Ich geb mein Bestes. Brauche nur endlich wieder LN2


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Mai 2010)

Ja Roman wird zeit das wir mal was zusammen machen  ,  dann können wir es mal richtig fetzen lassen


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

@Freakezoit

Ich hoffe ja das du auch zur EOS bei Roman kommst


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Mai 2010)

Na sicher doch , wollen tue ich immer aber kosten sind halt immer auch ein faktor nächsten monat geht es 1 jahr näher an die 30 ran . Da muss auch erstmal gefeiert werden .
Aber Ich lass es mir nicht nehmen , wenn die möglichkeit besteht immer gern .
Bei mir sieht es so aus das man mit mir immer rechnen sollte .
Grad wenn jemand denkt jetzt passiert nix bin ich zur stelle.


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2010)

Gibts eingentlich schon Neuigkeiten zwecks 2. EOS?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

Will sie heute eigentlich noch offiziell ankündigen


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2010)

Boah Hammer!

Bitte bitte lieber Gott da im Himmel, lege mir ja keine Prüfung in den Weg 
Mein Rampage will Ln2

MFG


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

@ McZonk: Danke für den Banner  Top Arbeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid alle so Schei...


Spoiler






Zur AOCM Nachtschicht, zur EOS bin ich im Urlaub. 
Und während der Gamescom muß ich auch arbeiten.
Ich glaub so langsam da ist Methode hinter.


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch im Urlaub... Schnitzelchen. *g* Aber ich fahr da hin und mach meinen Urlaub dort. Mit Bier und LN2!


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Erzähl das mal meiner Familie.
Und ehrlichgesagt würd ich auch nicht auf Kroatien verzichten wollen, schon garnicht in diesem Sonnenreichen Jahr.


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

*aus dem Fenster schaut*


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Also hier können wir die Sonnentage über 20°C an zwei Händen abzählen.
Ich hab noch nichtmals den pool aufgebaut.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin froh wenn es nicht so warm ist. Dann kann ich wenigstens vernünftig benchen :]

@ Schnitzel: Argh schade :/ Aber denke du bist nicht der einzige dem es so gehen wird... Immer schwierig in der Sommerzeit.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Mit Bier und LN2!


 
Für ersteres werde ich sorgen ....und am ersten Abend gibt es Fassbier


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin guter Hoffnung das ich euch vor meinem 50. mal kennen lerne.


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

@True
Ich hoffe es handelt sich um mein geliebtes Weizen.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

@ Alriin: Ja das ist auch dabei  Genaueres gibt es später im offiziellen EOS Thread. Dort könnt ihr dann auch weiterspamen


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Mai 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen ob sich a) die 250km (eine Strecke) lohnen und b) ich an meinem Geburtstag benchen will...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Du hast da auch Geburtstag?


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2010)

Na der Termin passt ja mal wie die Faust aufs Auge 
Bin da zu 99% dabei 

PS: Ist das Rampage zickig oder warum muss ich das Bios immer komplet reseten wenn es mal im Windows abgeschmiert ist?

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> PS: Ist das Rampage *zickig* oder warum muss ich das Bios immer komplet reseten wenn es mal im Windows abgeschmiert ist?





Nein, ein Rampage ist NIE zickig...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## McZonk (27. Mai 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen ob sich a) die 250km (eine Strecke) lohnen und b) ich an meinem Geburtstag benchen will...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Lass mich kurz überlegen? Ja, Ja?


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Mai 2010)

Ach schade, letztes Jahr hat es schon nicht gepasst und dieses Jahr liegt der Termin auch mitten in meiner Prüfungsphase. 

Das machst du doch extra Roman!


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Mai 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen? Ja, Ja?



Ich hab gehört, das ist ne Einladung und ich muss keinen Eintritt zahlen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2010)

> Das machst du doch extra Roman!


Sag ich doch.


----------



## Lower (27. Mai 2010)

Schade, dass das Mindestalter 16 ist, muss mich also noch gedulden. Verdammt, nächstes Jahr wirds auch nichts, um 3 Monate verfehlt 


lg


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Mai 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Mindestalter 16 ist, muss mich also noch gedulden. Verdammt, nächstes Jahr wirds auch nichts, um 3 Monate verfehlt
> 
> 
> lg



Vielleicht ist die EOS ja nächstes Jahr 3 Monate später 
Bei mir passt es wie die faust aufs Auge.
ich werde vermutlich 1 Monat vorher 16 
Also bin ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Nein, ein Rampage ist NIE zickig...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


 
Mhh...dann mag mein E6850 die 500FSB nicht 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> ich werde vermutlich 1 Monat vorher 16
> Also bin ich vermutlich dabei.


 
Hmm ...du vermutest das du vorher 16 wirst ?......nicht ganz sicher ob deine Eltern dir in Bezug deines Geburstages die Wahrheit gesagt haben oder wie ?


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nicht ganz sicher ob deine Eltern dir in Bezug deines Geburstages die Wahrheit gesagt haben oder wie ?




Man weiss ja nie 

Nein, das habe ich geschrieben weil ein Datum für die EOS im nächsten Jahr noch nicht feststeht-...


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Mai 2010)

hehe Also ich plane schonmal für die EOS 
HW ist ja genug da 

Ums min. Alter muss ich mir zum glück keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Mai 2010)

@True ich hoffe du bringst genug mit das bier was super.

@gamer es sollte schon gehen, dass du kommst, bei mir hats 2mal geklappt^^

@Roman ich freue mich auf eine runde ln2^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2010)

Bei mir reicht es bald für drei mal Mindestalter .......aber das beste ist wenn Ü50 und ich nebeneinander sitzen .......sitzen da 100 Jahre Know How


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Mai 2010)

@Roman

25 Leute, ich vermute, dass wir dieses mal die voll bekommen, wenn das der gleiche Raum ist, wie letztes mal, dann werden wir da nie reinpassen


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Vor allem brauch ich alleine schon Platz für 4. Mit meinem Thron und dem ganzen Hofstaat...


----------



## Lower (27. Mai 2010)

@ Alriin: Ich spiele den Seifenstein   Haha, musst mir nur sagen was ich tun soll . "Seifenstein, mach mal nen V-Mod!" ^^

Ich finds aber wirklich blöd, nicht zu dürfen, und dabei zu sein, ohne sein Sys benchen zu dürfen ist ja auch nicht so doll...


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2010)

@True, ich werde mich hiermit schon mal als (trinkfester)  Gast vor ankündigen. 
Ich würde mich freuen, euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Nur so ne Bemerkung am Rande: Sommer ist kacke.... da ist es so schon etwas zu warm (alles über 20 ist untragbar) und dann heizt einem die Kompressorkühlung auch noch ein. Morgen muss ich mir mit LN2 etwas Erfrischung besorgen. 

P.S.: Freu mich auch schon, Old Boy!


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @Roman
> 
> 25 Leute, ich vermute, dass wir dieses mal die voll bekommen, wenn das der gleiche Raum ist, wie letztes mal, dann werden wir da nie reinpassen



Klar geht das  Die Tische werden dann etwas anders aufgestellt. Es kommt dann eben nicht jeder in den Luxus eines 2m Tisches


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Mai 2010)

Also gruppen kuscheln 
Ne passt schon wenn nicht stapeln wir halt


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Also gruppen kuscheln
> Ne passt schon wenn nicht stapeln wir halt



Was ihr machtist mir egal... ich kriege den Platz am Ende der Tafelrunde. 

P.S.: Ist schon ein Unterschied ob wPrime1024 mit nem 980X oder einem Athlon XP durchrennt. Bis ich alles aufgesetzt und getestet hab bin ich blunzenfett!


----------



## speddy411 (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre auch dabei schätze ich...Nur muss ich mal gucken ob das von den Klausuren her alles zusammenpasst.


----------



## Turrican (27. Mai 2010)

dürfen da nur pcgh hwbot-mitglieder teilnehmen oder dürfen da andere auch vorbeischauen?


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Du darfst, Karl... und ich dulde keinen Widerspruch!


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Mai 2010)

Also letztes Jahr waren da soweit ich weiss acuh ein paar von der Awardfabrik.
Eigentlich sollte das kein problem sein.
Die frage ist ob du vorbeischauen oder benchen willst!?


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

Es sind auch alle anderen herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Turrican (27. Mai 2010)

selbst benchen wäre natürlich am besten. 

hmm, mal schauen, das ganze ist ca. 600km von mir entfernt.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Raum nicht ausreicht, ist doch bestimmt noch Platz für ein (fest) Zelt. Ich suche mir sowieso eine Absteige


----------



## Alriin (27. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm mir mit meiner Frau ein Zimmer in der Hütte.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2010)

Thema ist online  Alles weitere bitte dort diskutieren.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...pcgh-eos-6-8-august-600l-ln2.html#post1857675


----------



## speddy411 (28. Mai 2010)

Also um mir dann die entsprechende HW für die EOS zu sichern frage ich hier mal an ob noch jemand ein paar gute Cedar Mill hat.

Ich hab 2 hier liegen aber habe beide nur unter Luft bisher getestet und nicht auf Max. (dafür brauch ich was kaltes )


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Mai 2010)

hey

da ich leider mein erspartes für "wichtige" möbel ausgeben musste, brauche ich jetzt eine billige alternative für die eos. mein focus liegt jetzt auf 3dmark 01.

in ebay stehen grad wieder ein paar E8700 zum verkauf(guter batch), denk ihr mein p5q-e würde dafür ausreichen, oder doch lieber auch noch ein Re dazu kaufen? wobei ich dann zusätzlich auch ram benötige.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Ich denke da kommst du mit einem guten getesteten E8600 weiter.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> da ich leider mein erspartes für "wichtige" möbel ausgeben musste, brauche ich jetzt eine billige alternative für die eos. mein focus liegt jetzt auf 3dmark 01.
> 
> ...


Wenn dann 100% nen gutes RE, nen P45 ist da eher suboptimal. 

Speedy : Tja vllt hab ich auch ein paar gute Celli`s


----------



## speddy411 (28. Mai 2010)

Könntest du mir denn welche verkaufen ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Mai 2010)

hey,

in awardfabrik geht steht grad ein re + e8600 zum verkauf, ist das was gutes?


ich hab grad was lustiges in XS gelesen Klick

demnach geht jeder gulftown flöten, wenn man nur 1 bzw. 2 Kerne aktiviert hat. schon was lustiges XD

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert es gar nicht nur mit 2 Kernen zu booten.


----------



## speddy411 (28. Mai 2010)

Würde gerne wissen woran das nun genau liegt...Schon irgendwie nen bisschen Sch... 

Ist aber auch hart übers Telefon die CPU seines Kumpels zu grillen.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf - ja wäre ne perfekte kombi


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gerade Vista auf einem nForce2 Ultra 400 Board installiert... leider funktioniert dann die Grafikkarte nicht. Obwohl die GraKa da ist wird die Nvidia Systemsteuerung nicht geladen und im Gerätemanager steht "Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten weil es Fehler gemeldet hat" (Code 43). Ein PCMark05-Run ist so nicht möglich bzw. ergibt kein Ergebnis.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Die Treiberinstallation ist ordentlich durchgelaufen?


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wenn dann 100% nen gutes RE, nen P45 ist da eher suboptimal.



So schlecht ist ein P45 auch nicht, gerade die DFI, wenn man die noch mit FSB ~600MHz und 1:1 CL4 fährt geht da auch schon was, vor allem wenn man nicht so viel Geld verbrennen kann/will.

Aber natürlich hast du schon Recht, REX ist sicher die beste Wahl, sonst würde das ja nicht fast jeder benutzen.

@Eiswolf: E8700 sind ziemliches Glücksspiel, manche gehen super, wie der von knopflerbruce, aber die meisten gehen schlecht. Bei uns hatten wir 5 oder 6 im Team, die waren alle schlecht....


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

@Schnitzel

Ja, aber danach nix...nope. Kann es daran liegen, dass es für nForce2 keine Vista-Treiber gibt... mal von den Standardtreibern abgesehen?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Was heißt nix?
Nach dem Neustart?Oder hat der Treiber schon dazu nicht aúfgefordert?
Ich habs selber noch nicht gemacht, gehört habe ich aber noch nie davon das Vista 32 nicht auf S.462 laufen soll.


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

Vista läuft ja, aber die GraKa nicht wirklich!


----------



## anselm (28. Mai 2010)

Schon mal eine andere Graka ausprobiert?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

Oder einen anderen Treiber.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Mai 2010)

Damn ich hänge hier grad mit ner schönen 8600GT 256MB Gddr3 rum und könnt ko...en kein strom anschluss bzw keine möglichkeit einen zu adden da die lötpunkte fehlen. Karte rennt schon 864/2106/1100 durchn AM3 bei 1.65v aber mehr bring nur ärger bei 1.75 gehn nur noch 800 bei 1.85 nicht mal mehr 750 XD. Zum brechen . Aber ich werd das beste aus dem teil Rausquetschen .
Ich will unbedingt meine alte 8600GTS wieder mit pcie plug , 1000mhz gpu bei 1.52v und mit nem Zalman 1000er


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub das Board stirbt ganz einfach... konnte mit gleichen Settings nicht mehr hochfahren. Die letzten Male hat es schon etwas herumgekizickt und der OVP-Mod dürfte ihm den Rest gegeben haben. Mai OC-Contest goodbye!


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Mai 2010)

@ Alriin 
Tut mir leid mit dem Board.

Ich wollte euch mal meine neuste Errungenschaft zeigen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Mai 2010)

So hab es nun geschafft die 8600GT zu treten :

6ter Platz AM3 238831p 

Freakezoit's 238831 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 864/1203.4MHz

 Leider ging takt mäßig nix mehr bei der karte was sich gelohnt hätte da 5ter platz 244k sind was so nich machbar war.

Rest kommt später. 

PS: bei 4.93Ghz mit i7 unter wasser (19°C) posten macht fun


----------



## Matti OC (29. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Board stirbt ganz einfach... konnte mit gleichen Settings nicht mehr hochfahren. Die letzten Male hat es schon etwas herumgekizickt und der OVP-Mod dürfte ihm den Rest gegeben haben. Mai OC-Contest goodbye!



Hi, tut schon weh, ging mir leider auch oft so  leider nicht nur bei Mainboards.

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Mai 2010)

@Gamer_95

Schöne Karte haste da zeig mal was die kann!


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern 3DmarkVantage durchlaufen lassen...
HW:

HD 5870 @ 1053/1281MHz
Phenom II 965 C3 @4.114GHz @ 1.553 Volt

Leider habe ich nur 0.1 Punkte bekommen, bei 17992  Punkten...

Kann mir einer sagen woran dass liegt?

DANKE


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2010)

Weil du mit dem Ergebnis bei den 5870'ern auf Platz 401 gelandet bist, da gibt's nur noch 0,1 Hardware Punkte (ich möchte gerne wissen warum der Bot Platz 874 anzeigt, bestimmt wegen den ganzen toten Ergebnissen dazwischen)
Und die Globalen Punkte gehen erst bei Platz 498 los (0,1), da bist du auf Platz 529(aktuell) gelandet.


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt werden wir mal meinen Freund Karl zum Hardware King machen in dem wir Gradus ein paar Punkte klauen.


----------



## Turrican (29. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> So, jetzt werden wir mal meinen Freund Karl zum Hardware King machen in dem wir Gradus ein paar Punkte klauen.


 hört sich gut an.
ich hab eh schon einiges in petto, warte aber noch ein bisschen.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Man habt ihr es alle gut 

Ich habe erst mal drei Rechner für den Verkauf bauen und takten müssen um meine neue Cpu finanzieren zu können 

Dadurch bin ich aber zu nichts anderes gekommen .....und eine CPU ist dabei die würde ich am liebsten selber behalten ...i7 930i @ 4 Ghz mit HT bei 1,12v 
Schade das der Käufer heute schon seinen Rechner abholt die CPU hätte ich zu gerne mal kalt gemacht.

Und jetzt die Gretchenfrage ....wann ist das neue Stepping beim 980 x da ?


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2010)

Wird ohnehin knapp, Karl. Hab mich verspekuliert. Der faule Sack ist mit der 9800GX2 nur im Aquamark vor mir... und da nehm ich ihm 5,2 Punkte ab. In den anderen Benchmarks ist er eh schon hinter mir. hmmm. Nicht, dass der auch noch ein paar hundert Scores auf lager hat. Beim PCMark05 z.B. hat er fast gar nix. Ich glaub ich muss mir ne GraKa suchen bei dem es ihm noch mehr weh tut. *g*


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und jetzt die Gretchenfrage ....wann ist das neue Stepping beim 980 x da ?



Was denn für ein neues Stepping? Da soll doch gar keins kommen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Nicht ?...ich dachte ende Mai gibt es das neue


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Was denn für ein neues Stepping? Da soll doch gar keins kommen...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



100%ig sicher? Gab mal ein Thema im HWBot Forum wo darüber diskutiert wurde.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Hmm .....worauf warte ich den dann noch wenn es kein neues geben soll ?


----------



## Kovsk (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mir auch 99%tig sicher das es so schnell kein neues gibt 

Es gab mal Gerüchte über das B2 Stepping... davon habe ich aber ewig nichtsmehr gehört. Auch coolaler oder die anderen "üblichen Verdächtigen" haben noch keine ES von einer solchen CPU gezeigt... und gerade coolaler hat die Teile locker 2 Monate früher


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Hörte sich nach mehr an..

@ True: Dann leg mal los


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Ok ....dann gehe ich Montag mal stöbern 

Hat jemand eine Batch empfehlung für mich ?


----------



## Kovsk (29. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Batch empfehlung für mich ?


B Batch und möglichst neu 

F Batch = FAIL Batch


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

Hoffe das ist das richtige Forum für diese Frage:

Unter jedem HWBot-Ergebnis steht: "*xbroster does not participate in the HWBOT rankings.*"
Aber warum?

Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich schon vergeblich gesucht.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Jap da bist du hier richtig. Logge dich bei HWBot ein und klicke links auf "Mein Account". Dort findest du etwas das so heißt:

"Ich möchte nicht am HWBOT Ranking teilnehmen.
Wenn du dies wählst wirst du keine Pokale, Medallien und Punkte für deine Ergebnisse erhalten. Du wirst in keiner Rangliste auftauchen, außer der HWBOT WELTREKORDE Seite. Deine Platzierung und Punkte werden nicht innerhalb einer Stunde geupdatet. "

Davor musst du das Kreuz rausmachen.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Huhu 

heute wird eine Karte getestet hmm welche ist das? Matti nicht verraten


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

Das Kreuz war raus.

Hab ich es reingemacht kommt diese Meldung bei den Ergebnissen: "*xbroster has chosen not participate in the HWBOT  rankings with this submission.*"
Kreuz wieder raus: "*xbroster does not participate in the HWBOT rankings.*"


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2010)

hast du beim eintragen der ergebnisse vlt. die beiden unteren kästenchen angeklickt? nur das unterste "habe die regeln gelesen..." ist wichtig, das andere nicht anklicken


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Mai 2010)

Kovsk schrieb:


> B Batch und möglichst neu
> 
> F Batch = FAIL Batch



Oder A Batch...*hust* *aufmeinenw3565schiel* 

EDIT: Aso, es ging um Gulftowns...


----------



## anselm (29. Mai 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> heute wird eine Karte getestet hmm welche ist das? Matti nicht verraten




Auf jeden Fall schon mal Nvidia.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Mai 2010)

sieht wohl nach ner vor 7ner karte aus.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Jop ist ne 7900 GS 512MB, modded , mein erster VMod und sieht so aus als ob er funzt


----------



## rabensang (29. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich keine Ergebnisse "submitten".

Es Kommt dauernd:

"There was a problem receiving your benchmark result. Please try again! If the problem continues, email our support at support@futuremark.com"

und das schon seid drei tagen 

MFg


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Mai 2010)

Den Fehler habe ich auch...


----------



## Turrican (29. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich keine Ergebnisse "submitten".
> 
> Es Kommt dauernd:
> 
> ...


hmm, du meinst bei futuremark submitten, damit du den compare link bekommst?


----------



## rabensang (29. Mai 2010)

Ich kann meine Punkte nicht sehen, wenn ich mit der Basic Version das ergebniss bekomme...


----------



## Turrican (29. Mai 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Punkte nicht sehen, wenn ich mit der Basic Version das ergebniss bekomme...


verdammt, das ist natürlich recht crappy. 
soweit ich weiß hat futuremark derzeit probleme mit dem "fm systemscanner".
 hoffentlich bekommen die das bald wieder in den griff.


----------



## rabensang (29. Mai 2010)

Jupp, das wär sonst kacke. So kann man ja keine Punkte fürs Team holen

MFG


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> hast du beim eintragen der ergebnisse vlt. die beiden unteren kästenchen angeklickt? nur das unterste "habe die regeln gelesen..." ist wichtig, das andere nicht anklicken


Ich werde es mal testen


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> So, jetzt werden wir mal meinen Freund Karl zum Hardware King machen in dem wir Gradus ein paar Punkte klauen.



erledigt!


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Punkte hast da  geholt  Gratulation


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Super Alriin!!!

Somit ist Turrican nun um 10 Punkte HW Master...muhahaha 

Auf auf Österreich gibt gas !!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön Alriin

am beeindrucksten bin ich aber von dem 01er Ergebnis. 104k mit i7. NICE


----------



## Turrican (30. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal ein paar kleine unbedeutene werte raufgeladen, um den abstand etwas zu vergrößern.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> ich hab mal ein paar kleine unbedeutene werte raufgeladen, um den abstand etwas zu vergrößern.



Brav... und jetzt hol verdammt noch mal den Mai-Contest! 
Wenn ich schon total versage, musst du die Österreichische fahne hochhalten.


----------



## Turrican (30. Mai 2010)

ja, ich bin grad beim testen, mal schauen ob ich was zusammenbringe.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Ich will von dir mindestens einen Weltrekord sehen.... und ich werd ihn dir dann irgend wann mal wegnehmen.


----------



## Turrican (30. Mai 2010)

mal schauen.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

ja ja, haut euch 


  
Mitglied des Monats April.

Matti OC übermittelte 58 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 401.0 Punkten, wordurch er den Titel Mitglied des Monats April erhielt.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich warte imme rnoch auf einen Sockel 775 Contest, das alte Zeug ist nicht mein Rivier^^

Für die die jetzt schon eine GTX 465 haben wollen, ist schon bei 4 Händler verfügbar Inzwischen beachtet keiner mehr die NDA.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

@ Matti: Sehr schön gemacht  Weiter so


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Matti!!!


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ja ja, haut euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben Mai, du Hirni! ...omg, der Bot ist echt full of fu**in bugs. Bei mir fehlen auch schon wieder 8,1 Global Points.


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Ich warte imme rnoch auf einen Sockel 775 Contest, das alte Zeug ist nicht mein Rivier^^



Dann mach doch mal bei der Low Clock Challenge mit, ein wenig Konkurrenz hier aus dem Forum könnte nicht schaden! 



Alriin schrieb:


> Wir haben Mai, du Hirni! ...omg, der Bot ist echt full of fu**in bugs.



Das ein kein Bug, das ist ein Feature. Denn das "Mitglied des Monats" kann man doch erst bestimmen wenn der Monat vorbei ist, gell.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Monat April ging mit 602 Punkten an mich... von daher ein BUG! Einer von tausenden.


----------



## Turrican (30. Mai 2010)

das liegt daran, dass matti als er vom alten team kam, dort user des monats war. 
darum ist da alles etwas durcheinander bzw. ist das ein bug.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

deswegen ja  
war doch nur Spaß. 

lg Matti

PS. vllt finde ich noch einen Punkt für jabski


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Dafür können wir uns noch um den Mai prügeln. Also, lass sehen was du hast!


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

oha!

Da habe sich ja zwei zwei gefunden 
Das wird ein schönes Duel am Maiende! Mal sehen wer die besseren Backups hat
*Ist zumindest gut fürs Team*

MFG


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Und wenn du benchen würdest anstatt hier zu spammen, könntest du auch mitmischen. Also an die Arbeit, Hofnarr!


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

HI, nee, das wird nichts mehr im Mai, soll der bessere gewinnen  

Alriin: 	           23 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 429.1 Punkten. 
Freakezoit: 	63 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 414.0 Punkten. 
Matti OC: 	49 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 308.6 Punkten. 
True Monkey: 	102 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 282.1 Punkten. 
Blechdesigner: 	29 Ergebnisse mit einem Wert von 204.3 Punkten.


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

Aaah, Freakzoit klebt mir da an der Backe. Der bencht sicher grad, drum spammt er hier nicht rum.


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Und wenn du benchen würdest anstatt hier zu spammen, könntest du auch mitmischen. Also an die Arbeit, Hofnarr!



Genau so ists 

Habe auch gerade eine 8800GTS gebencht  22 Punkte fürs Team.

Link zum Ergebnis


Und nun an die Arbeit, Schergen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

Bin ja in der Vorbereitung!

Suche Vmods für 8600GT, 6600GT, X800, X800XL oder nochbesser einer der mir die macht!
*habe weder richtiges Werkzeug noch ruhige Hände*

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab schon nachgelegt erstmal nur so lala , wenn ich mein Frisches XP drauf hab gibts was 
Der monat geht an mich


----------



## Alriin (30. Mai 2010)

DEr Monat fängt morgen erst so richtig an, mein Freund. Leicht mach ich's dir sicher nicht!


----------



## Freakezoit (30. Mai 2010)

Mach nur ich steh hier schon mitner MP bei dir im Genick


----------



## Matti OC (31. Mai 2010)

Hi, haut euch 

nur so nebenbei, ich hab Jabski ein. 

jabski: Hardware Punkte: 	3.009,20

Matti: Hardware Punkte: 	3.013,30 


lg Matti


----------



## P.A.S.S.A.T (31. Mai 2010)

Matti du alter angeBÄR


----------



## Matti OC (31. Mai 2010)

P.A.S.S.A.T schrieb:


> Matti du alter angeBÄR



alles gute du alter Sack, och mist ich bin ja älter 

lg


----------



## P.A.S.S.A.T (31. Mai 2010)

danke du altes strumpfband


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Mai 2010)

Irgendwas muss der Hardware-Gott gegen mich haben 

Mein Rampage ist eben abgeraucht und das @ stock!
Somit geht es morgen wieder in die RMA (somit ist es sicher wieder 2 Monate weg)


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Mai 2010)

Was ist abgeraucht?

Und welche Spannung haste auf AUTO gelassen?


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Sofern nicht noch einer nen Turbo reinlegt, geht der Member of the Month May 2010 an: *trommelwirbel* *Freakezoit*! 

Gratuliere. Ich hoffe ich konnte dich dazu bewegen noch mehr zu benchen... ich selbst hab ja so gar keinen Bock.  
Aber Morgen werd ich hoffentlich was mit der GTX 280 für unseren Contest aufstellen. Muss die allerdings erst aus meinem Gaming-PC ausbauen.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin noch beim benchen 
Du hast aber auch ordenlich losgelegt  

Sachmal ging im AM3 mit der GTX470 nicht mehr gpu takt??
Des iss recht wenig - Ich bekomme mit Stockkühler & Klimaanlage (30-32 idle - 40°C load @ 1.212v 975 gpu takt durch)


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Doch, aber irgendwie hat die Krücke dann angefangen zu spinnen. Ausserdem hab ich nur 1,087V gegeben. Das war das maximum mit dem Afterburner. Und auf dem Teil wollt ich nicht rumlöten bzw. hab auf die Schnelle nix anderes gefunden. Jetzt kommt sie erst mal in meinen PC. Kann sie dann ja nächstes Jahr noch mal bis zum Tod knüppeln.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Doch, aber irgendwie hat die Krücke dann angefangen zu spinnen. Ausserdem hab ich nur 1,087V gegeben. Das war das maximum mit dem Afterburner. Und auf dem Teil wollt ich nicht rumlöten bzw. hab auf die Schnelle nix anderes gefunden. Jetzt kommt sie erst mal in meinen PC. Kann sie dann ja nächstes Jahr noch mal bis zum Tod knüppeln.



Versuch es mal mit dem NVIDIAInspector damit gehn 1.212v und das ist ausreichend damit solltest du unter dice auch 1100 packen im AM3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ekZanoRrrg

da siehts es ^^


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Das Tool sagt mir ja mal so gar nix... aber ich werds mir mal besorgen. thx
Gehen mit dem Teil auch die GT200-Karten?


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Das Tool sagt mir ja mal so gar nix... aber ich werds mir mal besorgen. thx
> Gehen mit dem Teil auch die GT200-Karten?


Kein thema 

Gut möglich das es geht.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Mai 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Was ist abgeraucht?
> 
> Und welche Spannung haste auf AUTO gelassen?


 
Ne ich hatte alls auf Auto! Also Spannung , FSB , Ram, etc
Also 0% OC!

Aufeinmal Rauchschwade und Ende! Jetzt hängt es in ner Bootschleife und geht morgen wieder (3. mal) in die RMA

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Mai 2010)

@Alex:
Krasse *******...
Die Klima oder was auch immer macht ordentlich Krach...

Btw: LoD im Aquamark?

Gruß
Christian

EDIT:
@Icke&Er:
Bitter...ich schaffe es vermutlich nicht mir LN zu organisieren, daher wird das vorerst vermutlich nix mit dem 86er testen...


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ne ich hatte alls auf Auto! Also Spannung , FSB , Ram, etc
> Also 0% OC!
> 
> Aufeinmal Rauchschwade und Ende! Jetzt hängt es in ner Bootschleife und geht morgen wieder (3. mal) in die RMA
> ...


wird vermutlich der "fujitsu-cap" gewesen sein. 
der ist bei meinem ertsen rampage extreme auch ohne oc damals abgeheizt, ui das hat gestunken.


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn der wirklich gestorben sein sollte, dann kratz den einfach aus. Das Board wird danach mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wieder laufen...

Und RMA sollte danach auch ohne Probleme gehen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Mai 2010)

Load-line calibration auf Auto?


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Mai 2010)

@fuzz3l

Da ich noch Garantie habe gehts zurück 

Das mit dem E8600 hat sich eh erledigt! Habe gerade einen anderen E8600 mit der selben Batch und etwas bessern Werten bis 4,4Ghz bekommen!
Kannst dir also ruhig Zeit lassen ^^

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Alex:
> Krasse *******...
> Die Klima oder was auch immer macht ordentlich Krach...
> 
> ...


Ja genau die macht den krach - Rotary FTW (zieht so 1kw aus der Dose alleine) + der GTX 470 @ 5.3k upm Stockfan. 
Vergiss den MSI afterburner fürs lüfter einstellen  - Afterburner @ 100% = 92% Real fanspeed / Riva @ 100% = 100% Fanspeed (hab es mit riva gegengetestet - Afterburner = 46xxupm / Riva = 52xx - 54xx upm). 

Na sicher doch LOD im AM3


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

ja, der alex hat da mit dem msi afterbruner recht. 
man kann da auch die .cfg editieren, damit 100% gehen, das ist mir aber immer zu mühsam.


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

@Freakezoit

Du bist krank! 

Aber wie in Gottes Namen hast du LOD einstellen können? Nicht mal Stuwi wusste wie das geht?!?


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Turrican, du hast nicht ganz zufällig 2 Durons gebencht.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Wissen ist macht nix wissen macht nix. 
Das tool benutzt du auch  (Stichwort: Alexey Nicolaychuk )

Außerdem sieht man es in dem Video auch oben rechts aufm bildschirm


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Turrican, du hast nicht ganz zufällig 2 Durons gebencht.


ja, um genau zu sein, sinds 8 durons derzeit. 

am wochenende kommen nochmals ein paar hinzu, von den athlon (xps) will ich erst gar nicht reden. 



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wissen ist macht nix wissen macht nix.
> Das tool benutzt du auch  (Stichwort: Alexey Nicolaychuk )
> 
> Außerdem sieht man es in dem Video auch oben rechts aufm bildschirm


ich kenns auch


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, aber der Riva Tuner funzt ja nicht mit dem Treiber...

@Turrican

Das gibt was auf die Nüsse, Mann. Du hast mir n Haufen Punkte gekostet!


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Turrican
> 
> Das gibt was auf die Nüsse, Mann. Du hast mir n Haufen Punkte gekostet!



Ja genau so geht es mir.
Klaut der mir doch die ganzen Punkte weg.
Das wird noch ein Nachspiel haben.


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn er auch zur EOS kommt werd ich mich einfach AUF IHN DRAUF setzen.  Knapp 100kg und er bencht nie wieder Durons.


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Ich und mein Freund bekommen am Freitag zum ersten mal Trockeneis.
Dann werden die Durons noch mal ordentlich durchgebencht.


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Was habt ihr für ein Board? Das Abit oder ein Asus?


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

ihr wollt mich also dann sprchwörtlich plattmachen?

das sind btw. nur meine schlechtesten werte, die ich da raufgeladen hab.
ich hab alle durons doppelt bzw. dreifach. das testen der ganzen cpus hat wochen gedauert.


----------



## Matti OC (31. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> ich kenns auch



ich kenns auch


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Du bist sowas von krank... aber ich versteh dich. Hab auch viele Sockel A-CPUs und einige doppelt/dreifach. Nur leider - *weint* - im mom kein Board.


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Ja ja, geb nur an 

@Alriin 
Wir haben einmal ein Abit NF7 und einmal ein Abit NF7-S


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Mai 2010)

@Alex:

Hmm...

Aber dann noch hart gefailt beim Datum aufschreiben, wa? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Riva Tuner funzt ja nicht mit dem Treiber...
> 
> @Turrican
> 
> Das gibt was auf die Nüsse, Mann. Du hast mir n Haufen Punkte gekostet!



Doch der geht 

fuzz3l : nö hatte kein bock das richtig zu machen.


----------



## fuzz3l (31. Mai 2010)

Ach das kannste einem andern erzählen...

Ich erkenn einen Epic Fail... *nachlinksschiel* 

EDIT: Btw, das ist ja hier fast wie Chatbox...


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ich kenns auch



Deswegen bin ich in nem Team. Entweder weiß keiner was oder es will keiner was erzählen. Wenn ich die Zeit die ich mit Treibertests und Tweak/Tool-Suche verschwendet habe, gebencht hätte, wär ich jetzt auf 8000 Hardware Points.


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

@Turrican
Was bencht du den heute noch an Durons?


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich in nem Team. Entweder weiß keiner was oder es will keiner was erzählen. Wenn ich die Zeit die ich mit Treibertests und Tweak/Tool-Suche verschwendet habe, gebencht hätte, wär ich jetzt auf 8000 Hardware Points.


Tja du weißt ja wie man mich außerhalb des forums erreicht (ICQ/MSN/usw. )


Noch was gemeines -- Bei den östereichern dauert es meistens länger eh da info`s ankommen , da muss immer erst einer aufn berg steigen  (das dauert Halt)  *spaß*


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> @Turrican
> Was bencht du den heute noch an Durons?



heute nichts mehr, aber morgen wird weitergemacht mit benchen. 





Alriin schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von krank... aber ich versteh dich. Hab auch viele Sockel A-CPUs und einige doppelt/dreifach. Nur leider - *weint* - im mom kein Board.


um diese krankheit etwas zu unterstreichen hab ich grad ein paar results raufgeladen und bin nun knapp 250punkte vor gradus. 4.5k ich komme

am wochenende werde ich noch ein paar raufladen, hab noch ein bissl was rumgammeln.


he alex


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> heute nichts mehr, aber morgen wird weitergemacht mit benchen.



Ich glaub dann müssen ich und mein Freund morgen auch mal ordentlich benchen.


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Noch was gemeines -- Bei den östereichern dauert es meistens länger eh da info`s ankommen , da muss immer erst einer aufn berg steigen  (das dauert Halt)  *spaß*



Der Karl wehrt sich vor einer Session mit mir weil er weiß, dass ich ihm seine Tweaks rausprügle.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

mhm na da hat er nen Riegel vor - der sagt nix dafür sorge ich dann


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig noch DDR1-Speicher mit BH-5 Chips, den er nicht mehr braucht.
Ich finde in Ebay einfach keinen. 
Unser Ram macht bei 160 MHz schon keine 2-2-2-5 mehr mit.
da gehen dann nur noch 2.5-3-3-6.
Nicht gerade optimal für SuperPi.


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Der Karl wehrt sich vor einer Session mit mir weil er weiß, dass ich ihm seine Tweaks rausprügle.


ja, ich will mir da nicht unbedingt eine tracht prügeln einhandeln. 

@anselm

hast du in der "ram-liste" nachgesehen auf welchen rams die bh5 chips drauf sind? 
das würde die sache etwas erleichtern falls du nicht auswendig weißt wo die drauf sind. 
DDR RAM List


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch DDR1-Speicher mit BH-5 Chips, den er nicht mehr braucht.
> Ich finde in Ebay einfach keinen.
> Unser Ram macht bei 160 MHz schon keine 2-2-2-5 mehr mit.
> da gehen dann nur noch 2.5-3-3-6.
> Nicht gerade optimal für SuperPi.



Hab hier noch OCZ DDR 200MHz CL2-2-2-5. Sind zwar nicht die Mega-Bringer, aber für alte Systeme ganz gut.


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2010)

Hatte gerade eine 8800GTS 512MB unter der SingleStage. Konnte unglaublich 1389MHz mit dem RAM durch den 03er fahren. Allerdings ist die GPU grottig  Mehr als 950 MHz waren nicht drin...


----------



## anselm (31. Mai 2010)

@Turrican
Klar hab ich die angeschaut, aber da find ich einfach nichts bei Ebay.

@Alriin 
Und die brauchst du nicht mehr, bzw. verkaufst du?


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Was ist da Standard?

@anselm

Ja, hab ich für Teamkollegen aufgehoben. Kannst du günstig haben. Am besten per PM, sonst müllen wir hier alles voll.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hatte gerade eine 8800GTS 512MB unter der SingleStage. Konnte unglaublich 1389MHz mit dem RAM durch den 03er fahren. Allerdings ist die GPU grottig  Mehr als 950 MHz waren nicht drin...


Tja roman da sind wir 2 leidensgenossen , das hab ich schön mehr als oft. Entweder gpu gut und ram mist oder anders rum


----------



## Turrican (31. Mai 2010)

ja, das problem kenne ich auch nur zu gut.


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2010)

Naja dafür ging meine andere 8800GTS recht gut. 

Selbe Spannungen:


EVGA: 999MHz / 1274MHz
XFX:   950MHz / 1389MHz

Da liegt die EVGA im 03er deutlich vorne. Ist nur die Frage nach dem maximal Takt unter LN2 und was da noch geht. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2010)

Noch schlimmer ist es wenn man ein paar absolut starke CPUs rumgammeln hat und kein Board das den Referenztakt mitmacht. 

Crosshair III Formula - Sempron 140, Athlon II X3 435
P6T6 WS Revolution - Core i7 920, 950, _Xeon W3520_ (neee, der war eigentlich eh kacke)
Rampage Extreme - E8600

Da bin ich der Glückliche.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Juni 2010)

HI, ach kennst du meine Armada an Grafikkarten.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Bei GraKas ist das ja fast normal. Ich hab hier auch nen Berg rumliegen... da gibt es fast keine die sowohl guten GPU als auch Ramclock zulässt. 

So, und jetzt hört auf euch gegenseitig zu bemitleiden, ihr Waschlappen.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

*HWBOT OC Challenge June 2010*

This month, things get a little different as well. The benchmark now remains the same, unlike the May challenge, but we have different limitations for the three stages. The benchmark of this month will be *MaxxMem*, this combined with any *AMD processor*. We've split up the benchmark into three parts: *DDR1, DDR2 and DDR3*. Have fun!

Interessanter Wettbewerb... vor allem, da wir ja erst kürzlich etwas ähnliches hatten. 

Vor allem von theLamer, onkel-bill, Lower, MattiOC & Freakezoit erwarte ich mir da ein paar nette Scores. Oder will noch jemand den Kaiser überraschen?


----------



## Lower (1. Juni 2010)

Ahh wie geil  ^^

Mhh schade, dass ich kein AMD Setup habe....Es wird Zeit für eine gemeinsame Session Herr Kaiser


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2010)

*Du Doppelposter du.*
Werd mal sehen was ich machen kann.
Zumindest einen 4000er hab ich hier,wakü auch,ein Gigabyteboard das 300 mitmachen soll und mit ein wenig Glück auch BH5.
Ich bekomm nur diesen sch... heatspreader nicht ab um offline nachzuschauen..
Mal schauen ob ich dich überraschen kann.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Gerne Lovro. Wir können ja nen gemeinsamen Account für diese Session erstellen. Hab alle drei Plattformen hier. Nur musst du mich erst aufklären worum es bei diesem Benchmark geht.... profitiert der z.B. in irgend einer Form vom CPU(-Takt) oder ist das Schnurz?

...auf dich hab ich ganz vergessen, Schnitzel. Hab ich dich damit heiß gemacht?!? 

-------------------------------------------------

DDR-Ram:
Crucial Ballistix DDR-400 CL2
MSC Cellshock DDR-500 CL3
DDR2-Ram:
Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 CL5
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-1066 CL5 (_hab ich von websmile... die sind recht gut. Packen im 1M mit 700MHz CL5_)
OCZ Reaper DDR2-1200 CL5 (_von onkel-bill_)
DDR3-Ram:
OCZ Blade DDR3-2000 CL7 (_von Stephan... meine neuen Babys *g*_ )


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2010)

Ich bin so heiß.....


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste, dass ich irgend ne Wirkung auf dich hab. 

P.S.: Bei uns In Österreich spricht man von "heiß machen" davon wenn man jemanden anstachelt in dem man ihn ärgert. *g* Keine Ahnung ob ihr _Piefke_ das auch so kennt.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Teekesselchen ist " Heiß machen"


Heiß machen - im Sinne von erwärmen.

Heiß machen - jemanden anstacheln.

Heiß machen - sexuell erregen

Such dir was aus.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Ich tipp auf Nummer 3. Ich selbst kann ja kaum die Finger von mir lassen. 

@Lower
Schick mir mal ne PM mit deinem Masterplan für den Contest. Hab den zuvor noch nicht mal installiert.


----------



## Lower (1. Juni 2010)

^^ Ihr macht mich fertig Jungs 

Karl, du bist auch herzlich eingeladen 

Michael, hast ne PN


----------



## Barisan (1. Juni 2010)

@Alriin
Dann muss ich meine Athlon XP, Sempron, Duron und Geode Sammlung entstauben. Hab fast alle da.

EDIT:
Hab schom angefangen, mal schauen. Ist ein haufen Zeug.

@Ü50
hmmmm... nettes Teil... die Zunge hängt schon, sabern tue ich auch.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

dann entstaube mal. wPrime mit Vista und du wirst überall mörderisch punkten!


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juni 2010)

Kann ich euch mal unterbrechen ihr allein Unterhalter
6 Wochen drauf gewartet jetzt ist es da. Fehlt noch mein HEXA, dann spiele ich auch wieder mit.


----------



## Turrican (1. Juni 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> ^^ Ihr macht mich fertig Jungs
> 
> Karl, du bist auch herzlich eingeladen
> 
> Michael, hast ne PN


ok, mal schauen.


Ü50 schrieb:


> Kann ich euch mal unterbrechen ihr allein Unterhalter
> 6 Wochen drauf gewartet jetzt ist es da. Fehlt noch mein HEXA, dann spiele ich auch wieder mit.


gratz zum board


----------



## Lower (1. Juni 2010)

Ü50: Echt schickes Board  ich hoffe meins kommt bald 

Karl: Schau einfach ob du kommen kannst, wird eh bei Michael in Wr. Neustadt sein 

lg

die Banane ist ein Link ^^ 
ps:


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Also Karl ist bei mir immer herzlich willkommen, aber wie groß stellst du dir meine Bude vor? Da hab ja kaum ich alleine Platz zum benchen... und du willst zu dritt bei mir benchen? lol

--------------------

Operation (halbwegs) gelungen, Patient scheintot.  Hatte gerade halbwegs brauchbare Scores von jedem Benchmark gemacht als plötzlich nix mehr ging. Die GTX 280 hat w.o. gegeben. Krücke!


----------



## speddy411 (1. Juni 2010)

@Ü50:

Schau her, da ist dein Grund per Post gekommen nicht als Besucher sondern als Bencher zur EOS zu kommen. 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Berserker (1. Juni 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Alriin
> Dann muss ich meine Athlon XP, Sempron, Duron und Geode Sammlung entstauben. Hab fast alle da.



Denke,dass für DDR1 eher Athlon 64 besser sind als Sockel A CPUs. Bei DDR1 werde ich mich,aber auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Lower (1. Juni 2010)

Hehe Alriin,

ich nehme nicht viel Platz ein ^^


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

@Berserker

Wir reden auch nicht über Maxxmem. 


*Scores von heute mit der GTX 280:*
3DMark01: 104404 - 36. / 6 Punkte + 14,5 Global Points
3DMark03: 75951 - 13. / 9,1 Punkte
3DMark05: 42489 - 2. / 19,4 Punkte
3DMark06: 29551 - 4. / 25 Punkte
3DMarkVa: 17928 - 2. / 13,6 Punkte
Aquamark: 389308 - 3. / 15,5 Punkte

Screenshots noch auf meinem tiefgefrorenem System.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Juni 2010)

Da hast ja schon ein paar hübsche Scores abgeladen 
Weiter so!

MFG


----------



## Berserker (1. Juni 2010)

@Alriin: Upps.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, Alriin 

Wieso finde ich das denn nicht bei "New submissions"?

Vorallem der 01er fürn i7 ist krass!


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Juni 2010)

Er hat sie ja nochnicht hochgeladen!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2010)

Mein Sys ist wie gesagt eingefroren. Und ich will die Platte nicht an meinen PC hängen. Kann das ja Morgen noch mal machen. Eventuell hau ich auch noch die GTX 275 für nen schnellen 01er oder AM3 rauf. Aber Priorität hat Morgen mein 955 BE.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juni 2010)

EDIT:

Ich habe den Müll jetzt gelöscht. Sowas will ich hier wirklich nicht lesen! Klärt das per PN.


----------



## Barisan (1. Juni 2010)

Phuh.. 

@Alriin
Mit Vista - richtig, unter Luftkühlung nicht ganz. Die höchste Takt (Vista) was ich erreicht habe ohne das alles stehen bleibt war 2,3GHz @ XP2600+


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juni 2010)

Zur Info: Setfsb wird in Kürze ICS9LPRS140CKLF offiziell unterstützen. 
Nützlich z.B. für Maximus III, Asrock P55 (workaround: ICS9LPRS587AGLF) etc


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Speddy411



HI, ich hab dich nicht vergessen , Ram gehen morgen raus. 

2x PC 133 a 256 MB CL 2 , den einen hatte ich mal getestet, ich glaube der ging so um die 180 MHz.

lg Matti


----------



## Lower (2. Juni 2010)

@ Stephan:

WOooooooTT!! Danke vielmals     !


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Juni 2010)

So hab mir mal schnell im 01er mit der GTX470 den 2ten platz geholt 
Nat. alles On Air (Karte @ Stockkühler + Krachmacher FTW).

96372 3Dmarks @ 941/1000 :

Freakezoit's 96372 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 941/1000MHz


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juni 2010)

hübscher Score, aber mit mehr auf der CPU geht sicher noch was 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Juni 2010)

Joa sicher , Cpu war ja nur on Air


----------



## anselm (2. Juni 2010)

Wir haben jetzt die 100 Punktemarke geknackt.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juni 2010)

@Freakozoit

Aber für Air ist das schon sehr sehr ordentlich! Wohnst du in Alaska? 

@anselm

Super 

Weiter so

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Juni 2010)

hehe so ähnlich (Klimanlage) gegen die kann die GTX 470 fast nix ausrichten


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juni 2010)

Sowas habe ich auch nur ist die so unter einer Dachschräge angebaut, dass ich meine HW nicht drüber halten kann 

MFG


----------



## Lower (2. Juni 2010)

Hehe, gegen Romans LN² Luftkühler könnte das Ding nicht ankommen  

Die arme Vista DVD Hülle ^^

Der bezwingt sogar eine Asus Mars ^^


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt die 100 Punktemarke geknackt.



Cool, weiter so 

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juni 2010)

Ich find das cool.
Habt ihr euch schonmal unsere Punktekurve angeschaut?
Mal abgesehen von dem Riesensprung durch unsere Neuzugänge geht das richtig steil nach oben.
Wenn das so weiter geht haben wir die Russen bevor der Sommer zuende geht.
(wenn er denn mal endlich anfangen würde.)


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, wir sind richtig brave Bencher... es vergeht kein Tag an dem nicht zumindest einer von uns irgendwas ruiniert. *g*

P.S.: Wie krieg ich schnell die Windoof Anmeldung beim Start weg?


----------



## speddy411 (2. Juni 2010)

Unter XP ?

Unter Benutzerkonten -> Windowsanmeldung (oder so ähnlich) -> Schnelle Anmeldung...


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Nein, bei Server 2003.


----------



## speddy411 (3. Juni 2010)

Bei dem hab ich auch mich dumm und dämlich gesucht bis ich in der Registry das richtige gefunden habe...Nachdem ich tausend Programme probiert habe 


Also du musst in die Registry zum Verzeichnis HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\Current Version\Winlogon und da dann folgende Schlüssel eintragen:

Schluessel: AutoAdminLogon 
Typ: Zeichenfolge (REG_SZ) 
Inhalt: 1 
Info: Autologin Ein-/ Ausschalten 

Schluessel: DefaultUserName 
Typ: Zeichenfolge (REG_SZ) 
Inhalt: <Benutzername> 
Info: Anmeldename 

Schluessel: DefaultPassword 
Typ: Zeichenfolge (REG_SZ) 
Inhalt: <Paßwort> 
Info: Paßwort 

Schluessel: DefaultDomainName 
Typ: Zeichenfolge (REG_SZ) 
Inhalt: <DomainName> 
Info: Domain 

Bei Passwort muss irgendwas eingetragen sein sonst musst du beim nächsten Neustart alles wieder neu machen.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit "da muss eines eingetragen sein"... wenn ich jetzt kein PW hab, geht das nicht?
Danke auf jeden Fall... das hätt ich heute nicht mehr gefunden... und irgendwie gehen mir die zwei Fenster echt auf den Keks.


----------



## speddy411 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja gingen mir auch auf den Zeiger die Dinger.

Du musst halt ein PW eingetragen haben weil Windoof (warum auch immer) sonst den Eintrag wieder überschreibt.

Du legst mit den Schlüsseln sozusagen ein User mit PW fest. Bei Benutzername einfach irgendwas eingeben und bei PW ebenso.

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

ok, vielen Dank. Werd das Morgen dann gleich mal probieren. Jetzt hab ich noch schnell Vista aufgespielt und hau mich dann heidi. gn8


----------



## speddy411 (3. Juni 2010)

Kein Ding 

Ich hab auch ewig gebraucht bis ich das in mein gelitete Version reinbekommen habe...Muss man erstmal finden den Müll.


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Wir benchen morgen höchstwahrscheinlich das erste mal mit Dice
und daher haben wir das Board mal isoliert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu?
Ist das gut isoliert?
Sollte man die Spannungswandler frei lassen (z.B. für einen Lüfter)?

PS: Wir benchen einen Athlon XP 2500 Barton. Ich hoffe da können wir ordentlich was reißen.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Was ist das für Iso-material?


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Von einer alten Isomatte. 
Wir hatten kein Armaflex aber das Zeug hat die gleiche konsistenz.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Konsistenz oder Eigenschaften?


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, ist auch so ein bisschen weich - lies sich auch gut schneiden.
Und eine Isomatte soll ja auch isolieren, daher müsste das ja gehen, oder?


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, es geht eher um die Wärmeisolation. Aber da wir ja alle nicht wissen was das genau ist, kann dir vermutlich auch keiner sagen was passieren wird. Schau mal mal. *g*


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Ok  
Wir werden euch dann informieren wie gut das Material funktioniert hat.
Aber noch mal zu den Spannungswandlern. Das hat ja nichts mit dem Material zu tun.
Sollen die eher bedeckt sein oder so offen wie die jetzt sind?


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2010)

ich würde noch etwas küchenrolle zw. die isomatte und board machen und zw. potiso und board iso, damit ewentuelles wasser auf gezogen wird. die sparwas sind weit genug weg vom sockel das da nichts passieren sollte. also ruhig offen lassen und lüfter drüber. 

bin ja mal gespannt wie die isomatte isoliert.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Kannst sie glaub ich ruhig offen lassen. Das Dice kühlt die Platine zwar runter, aber nicht so arg wie LN2, dass die SpaWas vermutlich frosten würde. Probiers mal so... und wenn du siehst, dass sie vereisen, tu Taschentücher drauf. Ist zwar ein Pfusch... aber so funktionierts nun mal. Klappt bei mir auch immer.


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Gut.
Das mit dem Küchenpapier werden wir dann noch machen.
Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie gut das funktioniert.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Übrigens... warum hast du da nen Value Select drauf wenn du doch die OCZ hast?


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Die sind ja noch nicht da. 
Sonst wären die schon drauf.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Achsooo... dachte die sind schon bei dir. Die bräuchtest du wegen 2-2-2-11 nämlich für den Athlon XP.


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Naja heute ist ja ein Feiertag, da macht die Post nichts.
Jetzt frag ich mich gerade - Warum immer dieses letzte Timming "11"?
Wir haben das schon mal ausprobiert aber irgenwie hat das nichts gebracht.
Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2010)

guck mal hier


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten früher noch ein Epox. Ich glaube da hatten wir das mal getestet.
Naja, ich denk das müssen wir noch mal testen.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2010)

na es wird jetzt nicht sekunden bringen, aber sicherlich ein wenig was bei spi und pifast. wprime ist ja fast immu gegen bessere latenzen


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Nach ner kräftezehrenden und letzten Endes frustrierenden Session bin ich platt. Eine Woche full Power mit einem Berg voll Global Points, der Sprung über die 1000 Hardwarepunkte-Marke und zum krönenden Abschluss wollte ich noch meine Scores für den Contest benchen. Nach dem ich mit der GTX 280 ein paar brauchbare Scores geholt hab, war heute ein Phenom II X4 955 Black Editon dran.
Mit 6,3GHz durch wPrime bescherte mir zwei zweite Plätze, ein lockerer fünfter Platz in PiFast mit 6,5GHz war auch relativ schnell erledigt, sowie eine Vali für CPU-Z mit über 6,6GHz. Und als ich grad einen ersten SuperPi-Score (10,657sec) hatte und SuperPi32M machen wollte, friert mir die Kiste ein. Die Ram - vor allem der beim CPU - war ein einziger Eisblock und das Board verwandelte sich immer mehr in eine Eislandschaft mit kleinen Wasserpfützen,... da war nicht mehr an benchen zu denken. Und LN2 war heute sowieso knapp, da ich nur noch ca. 15 Liter hatte. Somit konnte ich keinen einzigen SuperPi32M- bzw. PCMark05-Run absolvieren. 

Ich hasse benchen!


----------



## Barisan (3. Juni 2010)

@Alriin
Ich habe den XP2600+ gequelt, hat auch was gebracht - 1-Gold und paar punkte für das Team  Nur noch CPUZ und dann kommt nächste rein

@anselm
ich habe die fast alle (XP, Sempron, Duron, Geode) asser Mobiles


----------



## anselm (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist übrigens völlig normal, dass CPU-Z nicht die genaue Bezeichnung liest.
Dannn noch viel gelingen. 

Bencht du zufällig noch einen Athlon Xp 2200+ T-Bred?


----------



## Alriin (3. Juni 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Alriin
> Ich habe den XP2600+ gequelt, hat auch was gebracht - 1-Gold und paar punkte für das Team  Nur noch CPUZ und dann kommt nächste rein



 Sehr schön. Wenigstens einer der heut erfolgreich bencht.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2010)

@Alriin
ich benche auch den ganzen Tag, nur nicht erfolgreich


----------



## Matti OC (4. Juni 2010)

Hi, leider schon wieder das Fenster für den PCGHX-Wettbewerb vergessen 

Matti OC's 28524 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce 8800 Ultra @ 702/1161MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Juni 2010)

Hey endlich haste es gepackt  
Super so und jetzt bitte 29k.


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

Gib Gas Matti!


----------



## Matti OC (4. Juni 2010)

wozu, bin doch erster


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> wozu, bin doch erster




ich schätze er meinte vermutlich um jabski anzuhängen.


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens völlig normal, dass CPU-Z nicht die genaue Bezeichnung liest.
> Dannn noch viel gelingen.
> 
> Bencht du zufällig noch einen Athlon Xp 2200+ T-Bred?


 
Hi,
Warum die Frage?
Gruß


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,
hat jemand platte 8800GTX von Asus? Bei meine hat sich Lüfter verabschiedet, brauch neuen. Falls jemand sie hat, bitte um Kontakt per PN.
Gruß

@Alriin
Hi,
leider ist der zu lang uns passt von verschraubung nicht. Trotzem, vielen lieben dank.
Gruß


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab einen von ner 9800GTX+, falls die passen sollte, kannst du sie haben.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Juni 2010)

Gestern konnte ich mal meine 8800 gts 512 mb mit einem i7 c1 testen. 29k in 05 und 18k in 06, war aber auf einem zugeschmissen Win7, naja

Habt ihr schon die Scores von Hicookie gesehen, 

1,36 Ghz auf ner GTX 480 und er hat die alten rekorde wörtlich zerschmetterd. 

Ich will mal sowas von unserem Team sehen

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Der Typ hat ein paar handverlesene 980X herumliegen, vermutlich zwanzig GTX 480 zum probieren und dutzende Sponsoren. Wenn du das einem von uns zur Verfügung stellst, wird er dir ein paar nette Scores benchen. *g*


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die Scores von Hicookie gesehen,
> 
> 1,36 Ghz auf ner GTX 480 und er hat die alten rekorde wörtlich zerschmetterd.



Zu den Scores kann man Gigabyte wirklich nur gratulieren...


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte dazu in google nichts richtiges finden, daher hier mal die kurze Frage:
Wann hat ein Athlon XP seinen Coldbug ca?


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Probieren geht über studieren. Wenn du Glück hast, wirst du ihn mit LN2 nicht erreichen.


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Der Typ hat ein paar handverlesene 980X herumliegen, vermutlich zwanzig GTX 480 zum probieren und dutzende Sponsoren. Wenn du das einem von uns zur Verfügung stellst, wird er dir ein paar nette Scores benchen. *g*



Wenn man für Gigabyte "professionell" bencht, wird man mit Hardware zugeschmissen...

Ich finde es aber fragwürdig, dass er die Sachen dann im Bot hochlädt. Das machen Kinc und Shamino schließlich auch nicht und die benchen auch "professionell"...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich konnte dazu in google nichts richtiges finden, daher hier mal die kurze Frage:
> Wann hat ein Athlon XP seinen Coldbug ca?





Alriin schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren. Wenn du Glück hast, wirst du ihn mit LN2 nicht erreichen.




athlon xp cpus haben keinen coldbug.
die ersten cpus die einen coldubg hatten waren die a64 ab 90nm. alles über 90nm hat keinen coldbug.


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Dass sie gar keinen haben wusste ich nicht. Ist natürlich super!


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Dass sie gar keinen haben wusste ich nicht. Ist natürlich super!


allerdings.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Juni 2010)

Dann hat hier wohl das Board mal wieder ein Problem.

Wenn wir auf 2,3 Vcore hochgehen, spinnt das NF7-S rum und lässt ein Sirenenartiges Piepen hören 


Hmm, grade beim Testen mit einem 2200+ läufts


----------



## zcei (4. Juni 2010)

2,3 Vcore  Whaaat thaa Fuuuuck 

Das ist aber nicht wirklich gesund  wie viel kriegste damit?


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Mehr wie 2,2 bringt nix mehr. Bleib lieber drunter, sonst ist dein Board schnell kaput!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Juni 2010)

Okay ^^ 
Wir haben auch schon festgestelt, dass die da nicht mehr skalieren ^^


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

die 130nm sockel a cpus vertragen nicht soviel vcore. mehr als 2.0V oder 2.1V bringt meistens nichts mehr bzw. skaliert die cpu dann nicht mehr.

dei den 180nm cpus brate ich aber auch immer 2.3V rein.


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Karl, sind der Mobile Celeron 2,2GHz vom Bot und der Celeron M 900 ein und der selbe Prozessor?


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Karl, sind der Mobile Celeron 2,2GHz vom Bot und der Celeron M 900 ein und der selbe Prozessor?



nicht wirklich. 
der celeron m 900 basiert auf penryn basis und ist ein sockel p cpu.
der mobile celeron 2.2 ist ja ein sockel 478 northwood 2.2ghz celeron


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann werd ich den eintragen lassen, thx mein Guru.


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

@_Elvis_
unter was bencht ihr? Luft, Wasser...


----------



## anselm (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bench mit dem _Elvis_ zusammen. 
Wir bechen normal unter Eiswasser (0 - 5°C), aber heute haben wir 20 Kg Trockeneis nur leider keinen Pott.
Nur will des nicht so recht.
Als erstes wollten wir bei einem Wasserkühler Spiritus durchleiten ud den mit Trockeneis runterkühlen. -> Hat  nicht so toll funktioniert.
Jetzt probieren wir gerade einen Selfmadepott. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja irgentwie ist die Halterung nicht gescheit. Wir haben eine CPU Temperatur von 40°C bei ca -40°C kalten Spiritus.


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

Oha... find erstmals mit Wasser den hochsten FSB und Takt mit schrittweisse erhohung von Spannung.

EDIT
Hört sich wie Klug.... aber so kommt ihr nicht weiter.


----------



## speddy411 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich versucht habe mit meinem NF7 mit Dice zu benchen.

Das war vll. eine blöde Sch****


----------



## anselm (4. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten den schon mal unter Wasser. Klick
Das ist bis jetzt unser "bestes" Halterungssystem (und einziges )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Juni 2010)

schicke konstruktion. fürs nächste mal, der captain macht solche schönen pötte, die passen auch top auf ein sockel A board.

gibt es schon was fassbares?


----------



## Turrican (4. Juni 2010)

sehr nette ghetto-konstruktion.


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Juni 2010)

@ Karl 
Und ps. unter luft @ 130nm 2.3v 
Da bin ich schmerzbefreit  - Alla doktor voltage ne Karl


----------



## Barisan (4. Juni 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> sehr nette ghetto-konstruktion.


 
ja Turrican, fehlt nur noch paar kleinigkeiten


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

Sauber.
Ich glaub nicht das ich mich trauen würde so zu benchen.
Mehr Ghetto geht wirklich kaum noch.


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Wir hatten den schon mal unter Wasser. Klick
> Das ist bis jetzt unser "bestes" Halterungssystem (und einziges )
> 
> 
> ...



Jungs, ich finde das *ehrlich *super was Ihr da veranstaltet man kann erkennen das Ihr keinen Sponsor habt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. Juni 2010)

Oh mann ^^

Der "Ghetto Pot" läuft schon etwas besser, das Board zickt leider 

Irgendwie liegt der Pot schon gut an, aber die CPU wird trotzdem relativ warm.

Ja ein Pot wäre mal was ...

Edit:

Ist auch hier grade eher so ein bisschen Basteln als Benchen 
Der Benchtable ist auch Marke Eigenbau. 

Wir haben leider keinen Sponsor und nichtmal einen 980X


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne hier auch niemanden der nen Sponsor hat weder Matti noch meine wenigkeit , alles selbst erarbeitet .
Super jungs


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2010)

Hi; nah das war wieder ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, mir ging es nur darum ein starkes Team an der Seite zuhaben,wo meine Punkte einen Sinn haben, hier will ich bleiben, hier fühle ich mich wohl.
Jeder Tag bewegt sich was, egal ob nun Top HW oder der alten Schule.
Man muß nicht immer ersten sein, dabei sein ist alles. 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier auch niemanden der nen Sponsor hat weder Matti noch meine wenigkeit , alles selbst erarbeitet .
> Super jungs


Es war auch niemand aus unserem Team gemeint, ich dachte auch eher beim Sponsor an deren Eltern oder so was.


----------



## P.A.S.S.A.T (5. Juni 2010)

Matti du hast doch nen Sponsor ! .......
Deine Mutti die dir das Mittagessen macht


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2010)

yo, stimmt


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi; nah das war wieder ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, mir ging es nur darum ein starkes Team an der Seite zuhaben,wo meine Punkte einen Sinn haben, hier will ich bleiben, hier fühle ich mich wohl.
> Jeder Tag bewegt sich was, egal ob nun Top HW oder der alten Schule.
> Man muß nicht immer ersten sein, dabei sein ist alles.
> 
> lg Matti



Das freut mich zu hören  Ich mache gerade ein paar Tage Urlaub. Bin also nur selten da. 

Weiter so Männer!


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich werde heute nochmals meine 2900 XT unter Kokü testen, so weit ich weiß hat Dr.House auch dieses vor. 

lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2010)

Eine sehr interessante Umfrage auf dem Bot, bei dem es um die ES Prozessoren geht.
Da die ES-CPUs ja nur an eine handvoll Bencher geht und es sich dabei meistens um gut betuchte oder gesponserte Leute handelt, ist das schon immer so ne Sache. Während z.B. Dr.House oder der8auer noch gar keinen 980X kaufen konnten, haben die schon fleißig ihre coldbug-freien ES-CPUs gebencht. Ich finde es falsch, da es prinzipiell ja gar nicht erlaubt ist Hardware zu benchen die noch nicht im Handel ist oder wie im Falle der ES-CPUs gar nie dorthin kommen werden.


----------



## anselm (5. Juni 2010)

Irgentwie ist das komisch.
Ich hab mit dem NF7 v2.0 ein FSB von 207 MHz stabil gehabt (Duron 1,6)
und nach einem Biosupdate auf die neuste Version geht ab 200 MHz nichts mehr.
Kann das sein?
Die anderen Werte hab ich nicht umgestellt und Temperatur ist gleich.
Ist die neuste Verion irgenwie verbuggt?

@Alriin
Find ich auch falsch.
Ich find jeder sollte die Chance auf ein guten Platz haben und nicht nur die, die es sich leisten können.
Schließlich ist benchen ja mehr, als nur Geld haben.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Eine sehr interessante Umfrage auf dem Bot, bei dem es um die ES Prozessoren geht.
> Da die ES-CPUs ja nur an eine handvoll Bencher geht und es sich dabei meistens um gut betuchte oder gesponserte Leute handelt, ist das schon immer so ne Sache. Während z.B. Dr.House oder der8auer noch gar keinen 980X kaufen konnten, haben die schon fleißig ihre coldbug-freien ES-CPUs gebencht. Ich finde es falsch, da es prinzipiell ja gar nicht erlaubt ist Hardware zu benchen die noch nicht im Handel ist oder wie im Falle der ES-CPUs gar nie dorthin kommen werden.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe schon mehrfach versucht im HWBot Forum gegen ES vorzugehen. Aber ohne Erfolg


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2010)

ich besitze auch einen ES allerdings Pentium 3 

aber unfair finde ich es schon. wenn die Bencher so gut sind wie es die HWbot Rangliste zeigt, dann können Sie auch gute Ergebnisse erreichen ohne 3 Monaten vorher schon die Prozessoren zu testen. Aber ändern kann man da nichts dran. Wir würden ja sicherlich auch nicht nein sagen, wenn Intel oder AMD ankommt und sag - benche mal unseren neusten Prozessoren für umsonst.

@ anselm

hast du mal ein Mod BIOS fürs NF7 probiert? hatte bei meinem NF7 auch das Problem mit 200FSB. darüber wollte der PCMark05(webpage rendering) absolut nicht fehlerfrei durchlaufen.


----------



## anselm (5. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> @ anselm
> 
> hast du mal ein Mod BIOS fürs NF7 probiert? hatte bei meinem NF7 auch das Problem mit 200FSB. darüber wollte der PCMark05(webpage rendering) absolut nicht fehlerfrei durchlaufen.



Nein, wo bekomme ich das?


----------



## speddy411 (5. Juni 2010)

MOD Bios Sammlung gibts hier...Das Problem ist nur das fast alle offline sind.

Du kannst die Threadersteller ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2010)

Frag ganz einfach den Turrican mal ganz nett... der weiß welches man verwenden muss.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2010)

Habe meinen Senf jetzt auch mal zur Umfrage abgegeben. Würde mich freuen wenn das auch möglichst viele von euch machen


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe meinen Senf jetzt auch mal zur Umfrage abgegeben. Würde mich freuen wenn das auch möglichst viele von euch machen



Würde ich gerne wen mein Englisch nicht so schlecht wäre^^


----------



## Barisan (5. Juni 2010)

@anselm
wenn ich richtig verstehe Du hast ABIT NF7? Welches CPU hast Du drin? Änliches Problem hatte ich auch. Liegt meistens am RAM einstellungen. Lass, so lange du höchste FSB suchst Speicher Option auf Optimal.
Gruß


----------



## anselm (6. Juni 2010)

Wie speddy411 schon gesagt hat, sind die aller meisten schon offline.
Eigenlich schade, weil das neuste Bios irgendwie verbuggt ist. 

Naja, ein paar nette Ergebnisse haben wir noch hinbekommen.
(Mit der H2O die mit Trockeneis runtergekühlt wurde )


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juni 2010)

Hat mal wer den Link zur Bot-Diskusion? Bin zu blind den zu finden 
Will auch meien Senf dazugeben 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2010)

Jep  The Poll: Allow E.S. or disallow ? - Page 8 - hwbot.org


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juni 2010)

meinste das hier: The Poll: Allow E.S. or disallow ? - hwbot.org

ok, der8auer war schneller, ist ja auch etwas jünger


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juni 2010)

Hehe , das hat das alter so an sich matti


----------



## Barisan (6. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus können die ES OC-er machen was die wollen - aber nicht in diese Liga. Ein bisschen Fairness muss sein.

@Freakezoit
pass auf! Du kommst auch in unsere alter... wie Du dann drauf wirst... mal sehen

@Matti
Selbe erfahtung mit ein paar AMD ES - außer Spesen nicht gewesen


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte auch ES CPUs, die waren unter aller Sau.
Ich glaube, den geht es nur um die Super Teile, aber davon gibt es ja auch nur eine Hand voll,
ob nun ES oder nicht, man muß halt Glück haben. 

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juni 2010)

Aber wenn ich 20 oder mehr schon pretestet CPU´s vom Hersteller bekomme hat es nurnoch wenig mit Glück zu tun!
Es ist einfach nurnoch herauszufinden welcher der guten am besten geht! 

Wenn ich das Geld habe einen zu bestellen ist die Chance viel geringer eine Rakete zu erwischen!
Da es ja komischerweise immer die selbern sind die "Glück" haben ^^

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mal mit meinem E84er von Wasser, unter Luft NH-D14 gegangen.
4,725 MHz. auch nicht übel. Dabei habe ich noch 26° in meiner Bude, es ist jedoch ein Gewitter im Anmarsch dann wird es sicherlich etwas kühler.


----------



## Barisan (6. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal mit meinem E84er von Wasser, unter Luft NH-D14 gegangen.
> 4,725 MHz. auch nicht übel. Dabei habe ich noch 26° in meiner Bude, es ist jedoch ein Gewitter im Anmarsch dann wird es sicherlich etwas kühler.


 
@Ü50
leider ist nicht viel kühler geworden, bei mir ist Gewitter schon vorbei.... es hängt was im Luft. Leider macht mir Speicher das leben schwer

Edit: sag mal wohin, dann puste ich


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juni 2010)

@Barisan
schick das Gewitter mal hier her, ich möchte wenigstens einen Run mit meiner 98GT durch bekommen. Hallo, es blitzt


----------



## Matti OC (7. Juni 2010)

Aso, Freakezoit und der8auer alles gute zum B-Day


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Aso, Freakezoit und der8auer alles gute zum B-Day



Auch von mir


----------



## Barisan (7. Juni 2010)

Alles gute zum B-Day Jungs


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2010)

Ja wenn das so ist, auch von mir, wo bleiben die Weiber, Wein und Gesang?


----------



## Lower (7. Juni 2010)

Roman und Freakezoit alles alles gute zum B-Day


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

Hehe danke Jungs


----------



## 8ykrid (7. Juni 2010)

*Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum birthday*

​


----------



## Turrican (7. Juni 2010)

alles gute


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche euch auch alles Gute zu eurem Ehrentag 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Juni 2010)

Alles Gute Roman und Alex!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2010)

Darauf mache ich einen LN2-Dewar auf! 



Zur ES-Diskussion: Was ist ärgerlicher, als von einem Bencher aufgrund seiner überlegenen ES-CPU geschlagen zu werden? --> Von einem Bencher mit überlegener ES-CPU geschlagen zu werden, die als Retail-CPU erkannt wird! Intel braucht nur zu _vergessen_, das entsprechende Bit zu setzen und alternativ tut es ein Mod-BIOS. AMD hat sich übrigens auch schon bei extra herausgefischten Phenom-II-ES-CPUs eine andere Bezeichnung gespart, für CPU-Z waren das Retails. Angesichts dessen, finde ich es geradezu fahrlässig, die momentan herrschende Transparenz aufzugeben und derartige Auswüchse durch ein Verbot zu begünstigen. Man sollte nicht versuchen etwas zu kontrollieren, was man nicht kontrollieren kann...


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2010)

Happy Birthday ihr beiden. 

Na, wer hatn 980X bekommen?


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute für euch zwei zum Geburtstag


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

Danke Jungs 

@ Zonk: Liebäugle gerade mit einer neuen NC Drehmaschine. Kostet halt 6000€  Da muss der 980X ggf. warten


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

Danke Jungs 

@ Roman - 6000€ 

So hab heute mal kurz nochmal meine GTX470 angetestet ohne klima (noch nicht max.)

Freakezoit's 95004 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 860/1030MHz

Nix eingestellt nur mein 24/7 setting


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

Das kann doch alles net sein! 

Mein Rampage ist ja abgeraucht und ich habe noch ca 1 Jahr Garantie bei alternate!
Heute angerufen und nach dem Status gefragt und da hat man mir gesagt, dass mein Rampage nicht repariert/getauscht wird!

Ich habe angeblich den CPU Sockel kaput gemacht 
Wie soll den das gehen? Und auf die Nachfrage was nun, kam die Antwort von unserer Seite keine Gewährleistung oder Entgegenkommen!

Damit muss ich hier ganz klar sagen, dass alternate ein ganz schlechte Service-Abteilung hat und sehr kundenunfreundlich ist! Ich empfehle da nichts mehr zu kaufen was sehr teuer ist und kaputt gehen kann

@ Mods: Bitte nicht löschen, dass kann/muss ruhig gesagt werden!

MFG


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

> @ Mods: Bitte nicht löschen, dass kann/muss ruhig gesagt werden!



Genau! Freie Meinungsäusserung und so!

Deshalb bestell *Icke* auch immer bei hardwareversand oder hoh, wenn ich denn mal neues Zeug bestelle.

An die Ocer:

Icke hab hier noch drei alte CPUs rum liegen, und vor einiger Zeit meinte jemand mit alter Hardware macht man besonders viele Punkte.

- AMD K6-2 (300MHz, 2.2Vcore/3.3V I/O)
- Intel Celeron D 2,97GHz
- Pentium I 90MHz
- Pentium 2 266MHz (Slot 1!)
- Pentium 3 500MHz (Slot 1!)
- Pentium 2 350MHz (Slot 1!) 

Der Pentium hat leicht verbogene Pins, aber das bekommt man mit einem Cuttermesser wieder hin.
Die Dinger würde ich dem PCGH Team sponsoren, wennse jemand gebrauchen kann. Mit sponsoren meine ich verschenken, lediglich den Versand müsste mir jemand zahlen oder irgendwer holt es in Halle ab.
Die Slot 1 CPUs haben alle nen original Kühler mit dran 
Mal gucken was ich noch so finde...


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis ist unser OldSchool CPU Bencher. Den kannst diesbzgl. auch mal direkt per PN anschreiben 

@ Icke&Er: Sowas ist ech ärgerlich... Werde es nicht löschen.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

Okay, super PN geht direkt raus!


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

@Roman

Dank dir, aber wie komme ich jetzt an eine gutes 775ger OC Board? habe heute gerade meinen E8600 mit mega mörder Batch bekommen 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2010)

@ Icke&Er : Das kann aber auch an ASUS liegen.... ich habe auch mal ein P5Q SE kaputtbekommen, allerdings ohne OC oder sonstiges. Mein Händler hat es an ASUS geschickt und usw. und die meinten, ich hätte die PCIe-Spannung zu hoch gesetzt, daher sei es kein Garantiefall.
Lustig war, dass man die PCIe-Spannung gar nicht justieren konnte. 90% der Leute könnten die so verar***en, was mich schon ziemlich genervt hat. 

Als ich denen das deutlich gesagt und erläutert habe, haben sie den Garantiefall sofort anerkannt. 
War dein Sockel denn wirklich kaputt? Ich denke du bist der einzige der das weiß. Ist ja letztendlich auch egal.
Leider kannst du ja nicht irgendwie beweisen, dass er noch heile war, bei mir war das was anderes.

Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich persönlich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen bzgl. Alternate gemacht habe und auch nicht immer der Schuld ist, den man am Anfang vermutet, sprich Alternate. Der ASUS Support ist ja nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute. ich komm gard mit einem Volt mod nicht ganz klar.

hab heute endlich die 7950 GX2 von meinem Freund für immer bekommen. 

wenn ich das richtige verstehe, muss erst der mod für 1,5 drauf, dann zusätzlich der für 1,55.

aber was ist, wenn man die 1,6 haben will. könnte man da nicht einfach nur den Silberleitlack mod im 2. bild machen, ohne den wiederstand zu tauschen?

oder ist der wiederstand nicht der fb pin sondern der ovp?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg Eiswolf93

edit: sry, ich bin grad nicht ganz so helle. hab grad gemerkt, dass der 1,55 der gleiche mod ist wie der 1,6. dann wird jetzt mit 1,55V gebencht!


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

@the Lamer

Also ich habe den Sockel wirklich nicht kaputt gespielt oder der gleichen, aber mir zu unterstellen ich hätte den einfach zerstört ist auch nicht der beste weg! 

Ich kann aber nicht nachweisen, dass sie es zerstört haben oder es bein Transport kaputgegangen ist! Laut alternate gehört der Sockel auchnicht zur Garantie und somit auch keine Kulanze oder ähnliches und DAS finde ich erbärmlich!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er

Dein defektes Board bekommst du doch zurück ....oder ?

Dann schick das direkt nach Asus


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Juni 2010)

Alles Gute an die beiden Geburtstagskinder  




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das kann doch alles net sein!
> 
> Mein Rampage ist ja abgeraucht und ich habe noch ca 1 Jahr Garantie bei alternate!
> Heute angerufen und nach dem Status gefragt und da hat man mir gesagt, dass mein Rampage nicht repariert/getauscht wird!
> ...



Das ist mal richtig Schei*e. Vielleicht mal ASUS direkt anschreiben, aber eine Frechheit ist das schon, das Alternate dich mit so einer lahmen Begründung abwatscht.




Toxy schrieb:


> - Pentium 2 266MHz (Slot 1!)
> - Pentium 3 500MHz (Slot 1!)
> - Pentium 2 350MHz (Slot 1!)
> Mit sponsoren meine ich verschenken, lediglich den Versand müsste mir jemand zahlen oder irgendwer holt es in Halle ab.
> ...



guck mal was du noch so an Pentium 2 und 3 hast. einige Fehlen mir noch in der Reihe, aber nicht viele. abitte gleich mit sspec Nummer der jeweiligen Prozessoren.

hier mal ne kleine liste welche P2 und P3 mir noch fehlen


Spoiler



P3 533 Coppermine Sockel370
P3 667 Slot1
P3 700 Slot1
P3 733 Slot1
P3 750 Slot1
P3 800 FSB133 Slot1
Celeron 266 Slot1
Celeron 350 Slot1
Celeron 366 Slot1
Celeron 400 Slot1
Celeron 1066 Tualatin Sockel 370
Celeron 1133 Tualatin Sockel 370
Celeron 1333 Tualatin Sockel 370


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er: Meines Wissens wird die RMA automatisch verweigert, wenn lediglich die Kunststoffabdeckung für den Sockel fehlt - wohlgemerkt unabhängig davon, in welchem Zustand sich der Sockel befindet. Hast du vielleicht lediglich vergessen, sie wieder auf dem Sockel zu platzieren?

@Toxy: Ich hätte Interesse an dem Celeron D - welches Modell ist das denn?


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

@Lippokratis: Hab geguckt, nichts mehr gefunden. Die sSpec Nummern hab ich dir ja schon per PN geschickt.


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Toxy: Ich hätte Interesse an dem Celeron D - welches Modell ist das denn?



 Hatte den gleichen Gedanken... leider zu spät heim gekommen.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Toxy: Ich hätte Interesse an dem Celeron D - welches Modell ist das denn?



da unter 3,06GHz kann es eigentlich kein Cedar Mill sein


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2010)

Bin wie gesagt gerade erst heim gekommen und stopfe mir gerade ein Eis rein, konnte das noch nicht überprüfen... und Intel ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich mein Ding. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Zur ES-Diskussion: Was ist ärgerlicher, als von einem Bencher aufgrund  seiner überlegenen ES-CPU geschlagen zu werden? --> Von einem Bencher  mit überlegener ES-CPU geschlagen zu werden, die als Retail-CPU erkannt  wird! Intel braucht nur zu _vergessen_, das entsprechende Bit zu  setzen und alternativ tut es ein Mod-BIOS. AMD hat sich übrigens auch  schon bei extra herausgefischten Phenom-II-ES-CPUs eine andere  Bezeichnung gespart, für CPU-Z waren das Retails. Angesichts dessen,  finde ich es geradezu fahrlässig, die momentan herrschende Transparenz  aufzugeben und derartige Auswüchse durch ein Verbot zu begünstigen. Man  sollte nicht versuchen etwas zu kontrollieren, was man nicht  kontrollieren kann...


Mittlerweile ist diese Diskussion eh schon etgleist. Eigentlich geht es jetzt schon darum, dass alle Bencher böse auf die sind, die mehr Geld oder Sponsoren haben. Vermutlich gehöre ich mittlerweile als 980X-Besitzer auch schon zu den Bad Boys. *g*


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein Celeron D 2.93GHz/256/533 

SL709

Wie gesagt, ist kostenlos lediglich Versand wird fällig. Bei mir wird so ein Zeug eigentlich weg geschmissen, und zum Glück bin ich durch Zufall auf die Idee gekommen hier zu posten.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> ... Vermutlich gehöre ich mittlerweile als 980X-Besitzer auch schon zu den Bad Boys. *g*


ja, davon kannst ausgehen.


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2010)

*g* Naja, die Diskussion ist ja wirklich schon sinnlos. Ausserdem hat Stephan recht, bringt eh nix irgendwas zu verbieten, denn dann meckern die Leute wegen was anderem.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

Gibt übrigens schon die nächste Diskussion/Vote zu diesem Thema: Should HWBot be divided into a two class structure? - hwbot.org


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> . Vermutlich gehöre ich mittlerweile als 980X-Besitzer auch schon zu den Bad Boys. *g*


 
Dann reihe ich mich da ab Mittwoch mit ein.

Habe ich das auch richtig verstanden das in der Batchnr ein B stehen soll ?


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Icke&Er: Meines Wissens wird die RMA automatisch verweigert, wenn lediglich die Kunststoffabdeckung für den Sockel fehlt - wohlgemerkt unabhängig davon, in welchem Zustand sich der Sockel befindet. Hast du vielleicht lediglich vergessen, sie wieder auf dem Sockel zu platzieren?
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hatte nur das rohe Board ohne Sockel Abdeckung und ohne Zubehör zurück geschickt (ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo). Ich habe ein Neues mit allem Drum und Dran zurück bekommen. Es hatte jedoch 8 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe ich das auch richtig verstanden das in der Batchnr ein B stehen soll ?



Nicht unbedingt, hast du mal den neuen Chip der BenchBros gesehen? Ist ein 3005F725.
Und Andre meint er hätte einen 3005F720 der 32M bei 6.7GHz schafft.

Schau einfach mal diesen Thread an. 




Ü50 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hatte nur das rohe Board ohne Sockel Abdeckung und ohne Zubehör zurück geschickt (ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo). Ich habe ein Neues mit allem Drum und Dran zurück bekommen. Es hatte jedoch 8 Wochen gedauert.



Hast du es direkt an Asus geschickt? Bei Alternate kriegst du es ohne Sockelabdeckung sofort wieder zurück.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2010)

@True
war nur noch einer da?


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Icke&Er
> 
> Dein defektes Board bekommst du doch zurück ....oder ?
> 
> Dann schick das direkt nach Asus


 
Richtig! Es wurde erst garnet technisch geprüft! Ich habe nichtmal eine CPU getauscht!!! Wie soll man da den Sockel kaput bekommen oder irgendwas davon?
Und was soll es mir bringen direkt zu Asus zu schicken?



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Icke&Er: Meines Wissens wird die RMA automatisch verweigert, wenn lediglich die Kunststoffabdeckung für den Sockel fehlt


 
Kappe war drauf und das Zubehör war auch dabei gewesen!


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe ich das auch richtig verstanden das in der Batchnr ein B stehen soll ?



Soweit ich weiss sollte im Batch kein F und D vorkommen.
B ist der besste.


Edit:
@ Icke&Er
Du bisst nicht der erste der solche Sockel probleme bei Alternate hat.
Ich habe diese Woche mindestens 4 mal gelesen das Alternate behauptet das von jemanden der Sockel defekt ist, obwohl er es nicht ist...


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2010)

@Don_Dan
entschuldige das Board war von CSV Berlin und nicht von Alternate.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

@Gamer_95

dann stehe ich ja nicht alleine da! Ist aber für eine so große Firma eine peinliche Schande aber wers sich leisten kann! 

So jetzt aber genug geheuelt, sonst wird das noch als gespame gewertet 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

Icke , das problem ist leider das nach 6 monaten die beweißlast auf dich übergeht. Gleiches hatte auch ein bekannter von mir er hatte aber zum glück vorher bilder vom sockel gemacht und da konnte die nix mehr sagen. Du kannst verlangen das die dir das zurück senden und du dann mal mit asus kontakt aufnimmst und denen das schilderst und mit nem bissle Glück machen die das. (Normalerweise sagen die immer nein aber es geht , versuchen würde ich es aufjedenfall. )


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

@Alex

Naja mal gucken! Es ist ja wieder zurück aufem weg zu mir!

sag mal würdest du auch Vmods für Teammitglieder machen? Bin da etwas ungeschickt 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

Ja kann ich machen ist kein thema 
Ich bin eh Matti`s Gpu Retter 
Kosten punkt ist min. nur versand + max 5€ für wiederstände + Kabel usw.
Es sei den der jenige schickt die mit dann kann man das auch +-0 machen


----------



## Turrican (7. Juni 2010)

vor vielen jahren ist mein asus p5k-e auch einfahch so gestorben. ich habs dann in die rma geschickt. nach ca. 2 monaten kams zurück wurde aber nicht getauscht mit der begründung, dass ein pin im sockel verbogen war.
ich hatte aber extra vor dem versenden noch geprüft ob alles passt. vermutlich hat dort jemand crap gebaut und die schuld auf mich abgewälzt.

wie auch immer, das board ist dann viele monate einfach rumgelegen. habs dann vorgies jahr wieder raugekramt um es zu testen. und siehe da es funzte wieder (den verbogenen pin hab ich etwas justiert).
ich hab es dann aber schnell verkauft, es soll aber angeblich heute noch immer funktionieren.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mein P6T7 WS Supercomputer mit Wasserflecken unterm Sockel nach Asus geschickt und nach 6 Wochen anstandslos ein neues erhalten.
Selbst Armaflexreste haben niemanden gestört (das selbstklebende)

Ich kann mich wirklich nicht über Asus beschweren


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Juni 2010)

Dito genau das hatte ich mit meinem auch nur ich habe weder RMA gemacht noch war da was verbogen aber es lief nach 1/1-2 jahren wieder .
Des war mein lieblings board mit meinem E6700 B2 576mhz fsb Prime on air 
Geiles teil


----------



## Alriin (7. Juni 2010)

Also einigen wir uns, dass Asus mit Abstand die beste Firma ist.... dann wäre ja endlich das leidige Thema EVGA erledigt.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

EVGA ..wer ?

Muss ich die kennen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, die bauen Grafikkarten mit ATI Chips.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

Ich steh auf EVGA  790i SLI FTW Digital PWM ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsboard


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

hehe ...ich denke mal wenn wir alle das selbe nutzen würden wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## Lower (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe zwar noch keine Classifieds gebencht, aber die P55er Boards sind grottig! Das P55 LE schafft nichtmal 200BCLK...., außerdem gibt es der CPU 1.58V Vcore @ Auto....  ^^

Vom Maximus hingegen möchte ich nicht reden. Mein Lieblingsboard bisher!


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juni 2010)

Gerade noch rechtzeitig nach Hause gekommen.
*Happy Bday euch beiden
*​


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Hehe lieber spät als nie Schnitzel 

Danke Trozdem


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich steh auf EVGA  790i SLI FTW Digital PWM ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsboard


 
Der und sein geliebtes 790i 
Das kommt bestimm an die Wand um es später den Enkeln zu zeigen 

PS: So gehts mir mit meiner ATI X800 ^^

MFG


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Der Typ aus eurem Team, der auch CPUs unter Pentium 2 bencht meldet sich gar nicht. Hat sonst jemand interesse an den kostenlosen CPUs? Wenn nicht fliegen die dann einfach in Müll, wenn man Umzieht kann man so viel Ballast nicht brauchen.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2010)

Hi, du kannst die auch -speddy411- geben. Er bencht auch sowas in der Art 

lg Matti


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Okay vielen Dank, die PN an ihn ist raus.
Wär ja echt schade sowas wegschmeissen zu müssen wenn ihr noch paar Punkte rausquetschen könnt.


----------



## anselm (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab einen netten Referenztakt mit einem Officeboard hinbekommen. 
(A8N5X) @ 350 MHz
BenchBruno's 350.42 MHz Reference Clock run with A8N5X


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht , etwas mehr als das was ich damals mit meinem DFI mAtx So.939 gepackt hab (340Mhz Boot & 3D) 

Hier noch zwei benches von mir (heute morgen gemacht) bei 27-28°C RT XD :

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1014197_freakezoit_3dmark_2005_geforce_gtx_470_42507_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1014183_freakezoit_3dmark_2003_geforce_gtx_470_101296_marks


----------



## anselm (8. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei benches von mir (heute morgen gemacht) bei 27-28°C RT XD :



Und dann schon so gut? - Nice 

Bei Grafikkartenbenchmarks sind wir nicht so gut. Die wollen bei uns irgentwie nicht und die Ergebnisse werden auch immer schlechter wenn man die übertaktet.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Wohne leider direkt unterm Dach und mein haus steht etwas höher als alle anderen (dazu noch wohnzimmer in Richtung ~ Süden XD) Das ist im sommer zu brechen wenn es noch länger warm bleibt dann hab ich hier 32°C und das schon gegen 9 -10uhr XD.

Joa Immer locker bleiben vllt. Klappt es bei euch ja auchmal mit etwas glück 3D mäßig , nur nicht den Kopf hängen lassen


----------



## Barisan (8. Juni 2010)

@anselm
wie sieht es aus mit eurem Athlon XP? Habt ihr was verbessert?
LG

Edit:
2200 T-Bred, wPrime32 und wPrime1024 habt ihr, so weit meine blinde Auge sehen könnte, gar nicht gemacht.

Edit:2
Geht auch mit Luftkühlung, guck dir mal meine Ergebnisse - alles unter Luft 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._32m_athlon_xp_1700_palomino_1min_24sec_357ms

Edit:3
He he.. feintuning


----------



## anselm (8. Juni 2010)

@Barisan
Welchen Athlon XP meinst du?

Edit: Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht. Da fehlt uns noch ein Pot und Trockeneis.
Dann können wir bei dem noch was raus holen. 

Edit:2 Stimmt Wprime1024m haben wir gar nicht gemacht. Da ist uns wohl das Eis ausgegangen. 
Klar geht das auch mit Luft. Haben wir am Anfang auch gemacht. Nur haben wir dann billig einen Wasserkühler für Sockel A bekommen 
und dann bencht man natürlich mit Wasser. Das mit dem Eis hat sich im Winter ergeben. Da haben wir immer Schnee ins Aquarium gegeben
und das ging immer richtig gut.

Aber noch ne Frage:
Wie hast du es geschaft mit 1860 MHz so einen guten Platz in Wprime zu machen?
Die haben da doch um die 1920 MHz im Durchnitt.
----> Ich habs schon gesehen  Vista


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei benches von mir (heute morgen gemacht) bei 27-28°C RT XD :
> 
> Freakezoit's 42507 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 885/1040MHz
> 
> Freakezoit's 101296 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 880/1040MHz



Hi, Alex  fette score 

Barisan, für Luft  wird Zeit für eine bessere Kühlung 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Edit: Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht. Da fehlt uns noch ein Pot und Trockeneis.
> Dann können wir bei dem noch was raus holen.



Da helfe ich bei Bedarf gerne weiter


----------



## Alriin (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte einen der8auer-Pot (Alu/Dice) günstig abzugeben. Wenn Interesse besteht --- PM.


----------



## anselm (8. Juni 2010)

@ der8auer
Vielleicht hast du es ja schon gesehen. An Trockeneis kommen wir ran nur war unser Pot nicht "ganz" so gut  
Ein Pot wollen wir uns demnächst auch zulegen nachdem die Klausuren vorbei sind . So zu den Sommerferien.
Wenn du da was für Sockel A hast..


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Meine neuen Halterungen passen auf Sockel A, 939, 775, 1156, 1366, AM2(+) und AM3.


----------



## Barisan (8. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Alex  fette score
> 
> Barisan, für Luft  wird Zeit für eine bessere Kühlung
> 
> lg Matti


 
@Matti
"Luftpumpe" geb ich nicht so einfach weg, das ist mein Markenzeichen


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal wie lange kann ich ne Graka mit stock Kühler betreibe wenn da ein Vmod dran ist?
Geht das überhaupt gut?
Oder ist es besser einen besseren Kühler via Accelero usw draufzubauen?

Grund: Will Grakas für EOS moden und vortesten!

MFG


----------



## Barisan (8. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er
Eine bessere kühlung wäre empfohlen


----------



## Alriin (8. Juni 2010)

Kommt natürlich drauf an welche und wie heiß die so schon werden.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie lange kann ich ne Graka mit stock Kühler betreibe wenn da ein Vmod dran ist?




Solange du willst 
Kommt drauf an wieviel Spannung anliegt.
Da du beim Benchen den Lüfter sowieso vermutlich auf 100% rennen lässt bringt ein kühler ala Accelero auch keine steigerung.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie lange kann ich ne Graka mit  stock Kühler betreibe wenn da ein Vmod dran ist?
> Geht das überhaupt gut?
> Oder ist es besser einen besseren Kühler via Accelero usw draufzubauen?
> 
> ...



Kommt immer auf die Karte an gibt ja durchaus welche mit potenten Kühlern, in der Regel fährst man aber mit einem ordentlichen Kühler besser.

Gamer_95: doch, insbesondere wenn eine vmod drauf ist trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Meine ollen Prozessoren sind jetzt raus an euren speddy411.
Wer ist eigentlich Hauptsponsor von euch? Oder zahlt ihr die ganze Hardware selbst?


----------



## anselm (8. Juni 2010)

Es gibt keine Sponsoren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich wird kein HWBot Team dieser Welt gesponsort.
Wennschon einzelne Leute.
Aber bei uns bezahlen alle 100% ihr HW selbst.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Naja ich frag nur, weil ich in der aktuellen PCGH was darüber gelesen habe dass Caseking irgendwelche Events sponsort oder so, aber da hab ich mich wohl verlesen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Jaa events sponsorn die.
z.B. jetzt die EOS.
Da wird es einen Wettbewerb geben.
Die Preise werden von Caseking zu verfügung gestellt.
Das ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit z.B. Andre Yang, KingPing, BenchBorthers......
Die kriegen Motherboards, CPUs, RAM frei Haus zugeschickt.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Wow, also wenn ich alles kostenlos bekommen würde, würd ich mich sofort mit Overclocking und dem ganzen Drum und Dran befassen. 

Allerdings fehlt mit aktuell alles was man braucht ... Zeit, Lust und Geld.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird kein HWBot Team dieser Welt gesponsort.
> Wennschon einzelne Leute.
> Aber bei uns bezahlen alle 100% ihr HW selbst.



Mhm na das unterscheibe ich so nicht es gibt einige die nicht nur so mal gesponsort werden 

Eher beides ich könnte jetzt ne liste machen aber die würde hier alles sprengen.


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Würde es euch etwas bringen (Punkte) wenn ich geringfügiges OC mit meinem Phenom 2 955 oder meiner GTX 295 mache? Oder muss man um Awards und Punkte zu bekommen richtig doll auf die Ka...rte hauen?^^


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Naja ich frag nur, weil ich in der aktuellen PCGH was darüber gelesen habe dass Caseking irgendwelche Events sponsort oder so, aber da hab ich mich wohl verlesen...





Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Jaa events sponsorn die.
> z.B. jetzt die EOS.
> Da wird es einen Wettbewerb geben.
> Die Preise werden von Caseking zu verfügung gestellt.
> ...




Nein da hat Toxy recht  Caseking ist offizieller Sponsor unseres Teams. Zukünftige Events, Wettbewerbe und z.B. ein Teamshirt werden von CK unterstützt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Aber es ist nicht soo das Personen aus unerem Team Caseking anschreiben können und dann alles umsonst kriegen. Ich glaube das Toxy sowas meint.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Nein ganz so einfach ist es nicht


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Würde es euch etwas bringen (Punkte) wenn ich geringfügiges OC mit meinem Phenom 2 955 oder meiner GTX 295 mache? Oder muss man um Awards und Punkte zu bekommen richtig doll auf die Ka...rte hauen?^^



Ja bringen tut es immer was , auch wenn es nicht viel ist aber das ist egal


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein ganz so einfach ist es nicht


Das wäre auch zu schön um war zu sein wenn es so einfach wäre


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Na dann werd ich mir am kommenden Wochenede mal einen Account erstellen und mich diesbezüglich einlesen. Trtozdem werd ich wohl mit meinem Phenom 2 955 mit boxed nicht viel reissen können. *grins*


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Ja aber der Gedanke bzw. einsatz zählt


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Abend leute 
Ich hab in der Print was von T-shirts gelesen für die Team Member von Hbwot ^^
wisst ihr was davon ?


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Das hier!?
PCGH-Extreme - Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Das hier!?
> PCGH-Extreme - Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!



Könnte sein aber da war noch ws von hwbot die rede ....


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Caseking wird T-Shirts für das ganze Team sponsorn  Also gratis für jeden! (nur um es noch mal deutlich zu machen )

Design steht allerdings noch nicht ganz fest. Infos gibt es natürlich so bald es etwas neues gibt


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

cool 
Caseking ftw!
auch wenn ich meine WaKü bei AT kaufe  (naja nicht immer, TFC bei caseking)


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Caseking wird T-Shirts für das ganze Team sponsorn  Also gratis für jeden! (nur um es noch mal deutlich zu machen )
> 
> Design steht allerdings noch nicht ganz fest. Infos gibt es natürlich so bald es etwas neues gibt



Achja Caseking steckte dahinter 

das wars


----------



## speddy411 (8. Juni 2010)

Ist ja mal ne hammergeile Aktion....


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ist ja mal ne hammergeile Aktion....


Aber wie


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Juni 2010)

Oh dann muss ich mich ja jetzt doch nochmal ins Zeug legen und paar Punkte aus meiner Hardware quetschen und Teammitglied werden. 

Darf man eingetlich ein Ergebnis eintragen auch wenn es zB nur um 2s besser ist?


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Juni 2010)

Ja darfste


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Klar. Kannst alles eintragen so lange es den Regeln entspricht.


----------



## Turrican (8. Juni 2010)

hey michael, den cpu den ich adden soll gibts schon in der liste.
der cpu wird erst seit der version 1.54 ordentlich erkannt, aber unter "specification" steht schon immer dasselbe.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Man man ...ich habe heute mittag 90 Kartons (980x)umgedreht ....und bei allen war ein F im Batch.

Jetzt habe ich ein mit F genommen da ich im Zugzwang war .....hmm leider habe ich mir 140er Lüfter bestellt die 120er Bohrungen haben und so nicht auf den 420er Radi passen.
Also kommt morgen erst der erste Probelauf


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn du zB 22453K in 3d mark 06 hast und dann nochmal mit 22500 dann zählt das alte nicht bzw man bekommt dafür kein Punkte oder wie ?
Bald gehts Mit LN2 los dann kommen mal ordentlich Punkte auf mein Konto


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2010)

Wo hast du den mal 90 980ger umgedreht?
Welcher Laden hat den soviele auf Lager? 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Ich war in der Zentrale von einem Computerhändler mit 20 Filialen in Süddeutschland


----------



## Turrican (8. Juni 2010)

argh, 90 stück. das hört sich wie das paradies an.


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Man man ...ich habe heute mittag 90 Kartons (980x)umgedreht ....und bei allen war ein F im Batch.



Hast du gelesen was ich gestern geschrieben habe?
Welche Batch hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn du zB 22453K in 3d mark 06 hast und dann nochmal mit 22500 dann zählt das alte nicht bzw man bekommt dafür kein Punkte oder wie ?




Stimmt.
bei der gleichen HW wird immer nur das besste Ergebniss gewertet.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> bei der gleichen HW wird immer nur das besste Ergebniss gewertet.



okay


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen was ich gestern geschrieben habe?
> Welche Batch hast du denn jetzt?


 
Jepp ...habe ich gelesen.
darum war es mir ja heute dann doch egal ...hätte ich einen mit ein B gefunden hätte ich aber so einen genommen 

Batch weiß ich nicht auswendig und nachdem meine Radilüfter nicht passten habe ich alles in der Werkstatt stehen lassen.

Egal ....morgen zeigt sich erst mal unter Wakü wie er sich macht und zum WE ist Dice geordert.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Meine ollen Prozessoren sind jetzt raus an euren speddy411.
> Wer ist eigentlich Hauptsponsor von euch? Oder zahlt ihr die ganze Hardware selbst?



Ich hab keinen, alles selbst gekauft und viel Kaputt gemacht.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juni 2010)

Schöne Sch... mit meinem Neuzugang 7950X2 im Aqu. auf Platz 28 und ich Depp hatte kein Screen gemacht ich dachte da geht noch mehr, immer diese Überheblichkeit


----------



## Turrican (8. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen, alles selbst gekauft und viel Kaputt gemacht.
> 
> lg Matti


ja, ich bin auch "mein eigener" sponsor


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Caseking wird T-Shirts für das ganze Team sponsorn  Also gratis für jeden! (nur um es noch mal deutlich zu machen )
> 
> Design steht allerdings noch nicht ganz fest. Infos gibt es natürlich so bald es etwas neues gibt




Hi, wann steht denn das Design fest
lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wann steht denn das Design fest
> lg Matti



Glaube ich noch nicht bekannt ....


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Caseking wird T-Shirts für das ganze Team sponsorn  Also gratis für jeden! (nur um es noch mal deutlich zu machen )
> 
> Design steht allerdings noch nicht ganz fest. Infos gibt es natürlich so bald es etwas neues gibt



Das nenne ich doch mal eine Feine Sache Dankeschön


----------



## speddy411 (8. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er:

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein Accelero S1 oder S2 (je nachdem für welche Karte) kaufen und an diesen dann ein Scythe Ultra Kaze ranpappen.

Das ist nicht wirklich teuer und ist vermutlich die beste Luftkühlung die du für eine Karte kriegen kannst.

//EDIT//

Vll. noch ein paar VRAM Kühler dazu und die Karte sollte schön kühl bleiben.


----------



## Lower (8. Juni 2010)

als billige GPU Wakü kann ich den NB Kühler von Watercool empfehlen, passt bisher auf jede Karte, die ich hatte.

Die Sache mit den Shirts ist sehr fein


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wann steht denn das Design fest
> lg Matti



Kann sich noch etwas hinziehen. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt kann ichs nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Schöne Sch... mit meinem Neuzugang 7950X2 im Aqu. auf Platz 28 und ich Depp hatte kein Screen gemacht ich dachte da geht noch mehr, immer diese Überheblichkeit


Tja,da bist du nicht der erste,das weiß ich zufälligerweise aus erster Hand.
Und du wirst auch nicht der letzte sein.


----------



## Alriin (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich mach immer Sicherheits-Screens.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Hehe ...und ich bin Meister im Überschreiben wichtiger screens 

Statt den schlechteren 06er mit dem besseren zu überschreiben mal eben den 05er überschreiben.

Ich glaube ich brauche so langsam eine Brille


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

Meister ist der RaggaMuffin. Der Vergisst 730MHz CPU-Z Validationen zu speichern *duckundweg*


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Einfach mal F7 drücken 
Screenshots sind ja schon ein bischen aufwendiger.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Macht ihr auch immer mit Druck ein Screen ? 
Geht am besten ...


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich mach das auch immer.
Gibts eigentlich eine Methode mit der das nicht soo aufwendig ist?
Einfach ne Tasenkombination drücken und schon ist ein Screenshot auf dem Desktop.

Edit:
Juhuuuu!!!
1/4 von 10000 Posts geschafft


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich mach das auch immer.
> Gibts eigentlich eine Methode mit der das nicht soo aufwendig ist?
> Einfach ne Tasenkombination drücken und schon ist ein Screenshot auf dem Desktop.
> 
> ...




Ich weiss nur das man mit x-fire zB beliebig viele Screenshots hinternander machen kann , die werden alle direkt gespeichert aber kein Bock immer X-Fire anzuhaben


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

Und für 2D Benches ist das Ding auhc nicht umbedingt förderlich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Und für 2D Benches ist das Ding auhc nicht umbedingt förderlich.



Jap ich finde einmal Druck drücken und schon hat man ein Screen den man schnell abspeichert ( beim Benchen)


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Meister ist der RaggaMuffin. Der Vergisst 730MHz CPU-Z Validationen zu speichern *duckundweg*


 

Da fällt mir gerade ein ich habe noch 50L Kältemaschinenöl da .......tauglich bis -50°.

Sollten wir vllt bei der EOS ein Rechner in Öl versenken und die CPU und das Öl mit Dice durch den pot runterkühlen ?
Also eigentlich das was Ragga immer angekündigt hat und nie gemacht hat 

Ich sponsore das Öl


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein ich habe noch 50L Kältemaschinenöl da .......tauglich bis -50°.
> 
> Sollten wir vllt bei der EOS ein Rechner in Öl versenken und die CPU und das Öl mit Dice durch den pot runterkühlen ?
> Also eigentlich das was Ragga immer angekündigt hat und nie gemacht hat
> ...



Könnte interesannt werden 

Zu schade das ich dieses Jahr nicht kann^^


----------



## Ü50 (8. Juni 2010)

@True
ich Opfere dafür mein GA-X48-DQ6 den Rest muss ein Anderer Geben.


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True
> ich Opfere dafür mein GA-X48-DQ6 den Rest muss ein Anderer Geben.



Würde mein E6500K (Wen die CPU auf dem Brett läuft) und eine 8600GTS bereitstellen, ist die Hardware nach dem Öl Bad noch zu gebrauchen wen sie richtig sauber gemacht wurde!?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> ist die Hardware nach dem Öl Bad noch zu gebrauchen wen sie richtig sauber gemacht wurde!?


 
Ich denke schon .....ich schau mal wer mir danach ein Ultraschallbad zur Verfügung stellen kann dann sind die Sachen nachher sauberer wie vorher.

Hmm also hätten wir ...

ÖL 
Board
Graka 
CPU 

fehlen noch ...

rams 
NT 
hoher Pot 
2-3 Lüfter um das öl zu bewegen 
kleines Aquarium

Nur um mal extra zu erwähnen ....das Öl ist farblos und komplett klar 

Gibt bestimmt witzige Fotos


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte noch 512MB alten Corsair Value Ram!
Würde ich opfern, nur ist oc damit nicht wirklich möglich^^

MFG


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

So Jungs.... jetzt geht's los.
Das Duell zwischen Alriin, unserem geliebten Kaiser  , und Hardware King Turrican.

*Alriin vs Turrican*
​ 
*Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 2,2GHz - 1MB L2 Cache - 2GB DDR2-667 CL4*

Für beide exakt die gleichen Voraussetzungen.... da geht es nur noch darum wer der bessere Tweaker ist. 

P.S.: Ein bissl größer machen das ganze.... da geht's um was. Immerhin musste ich mir in letzter Zeit schon anhören was ich für ein lausiger Bencher bin.


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich denke schon .....ich schau mal wer mir danach ein Ultraschallbad zur Verfügung stellen kann dann sind die Sachen nachher sauberer wie vorher.
> 
> Hmm also hätten wir ...
> 
> ...



Stelle noch ein Xilence 600W NT und 2-3 Lüfter.



Alriin schrieb:


> So Jungs.... jetzt geht's los.
> Das Duell zwischen Alriin, unserem geliebten Kaiser  , und Hardware King Turrican.
> 
> *Alriin vs Turrican*
> ...



Dan zeig dem Turrican mal aus was für Holz du geschnitzt bist


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

SuperPi1M und SuperPi32M gehören schon mir.


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Juni 2010)

So wie ich Karl kenne lässt er sich nicht butter vom brot nehmen Viel Glück Alriin


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2010)

kein problem, mach nur, ich poste dann meine backups


----------



## Freakezoit (9. Juni 2010)

hehe genau Karl


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

Seine Bemerkung war cool als ich ihn auf dieses Notebook angesprochen habe: "da hab ich gar nix getweakt" und ich darauf: "du kannst gar nicht nix tweaken". 

Naja, wie ich ihn kenne wird er sich das nicht bieten lassen. 

--------------------------------------------------------

Aaaaah, da is er ja schon!


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2010)

jo, wie gesagt, da war echt nichts getweaked. die backups sind ein bissel getweaked.


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

Für SuperPi1M hast du aber keines!?! Diesen michaelnm mit seinem russischen Special-OS schaff ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

Er läüft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe mir gleich auch noch ein Bios Patch gegönnt ----4Way SLI freigeschaltet


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2010)

hey michael, hier ein kleines teaserpic 

edit:ok hab grad gemerkt, dass man hier auch hochladen kann.


----------



## Alriin (9. Juni 2010)

Ok.... *g* ich versteh jetzt nur nicht warum du das nicht raufladest.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Er läüft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Board ?
Super Computer ?
mfg


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Er läüft
> 
> und ich habe mir gleich auch noch ein Bios Patch gegönnt ----4Way SLI freigeschaltet



Sehr schön  Jetzt fehlt nur noch LN2


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ok.... *g* ich versteh jetzt nur nicht warum du das nicht raufladest.


bin derzeit zu faul.
aber mal schauen, vielleicht gehts bei den nächsten scores dann mit rauf.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte demnächst im herbst LN2 bestellen soll ichs bei Broser machen ??
mfg
PS: Pot wird natülich bei Roman gekauft


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Jetzt fehlt nur noch LN2


 
erst mal nur Dice ...nächstes WE 

Ln2 dann bei der EOS 
Jetzt brauche ich erst mal ein paar grakas ....mal schauen 

@Masterchief

Jepp P6T7 WS Supercomputer


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> erst mal nur Dice ...nächstes WE
> 
> Ln2 dann bei der EOS
> Jetzt brauche ich erst mal ein paar grakas ....mal schauen
> ...



Ok und wo empfehlt ihr mir LN2 zu holen ?
mfg


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Broser nur empfehlen  Top Service


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich kann Broser nur empfehlen  Top Service



Okay dann wirds wohl Broser 
mfg


----------



## Barisan (10. Juni 2010)

@Turrican & Alriin
Und...?


----------



## Turrican (10. Juni 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Turrican & Alriin
> Und...?


was meint denn?


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Juni 2010)

Wegen dem kleinen Battle


----------



## Turrican (10. Juni 2010)

ich hab noch nichts raufgeladen, michael aber auch nicht.
nunja, ich hab meinen score ja hier gepostet (zumindest den super pi teaser). 

im cpu-z wurde ich um .11 mhz geschlagen.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Juni 2010)

Spreadspectrum an


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

@True haben ja schon fast alles zusammen für den Öl/DICE PC


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

^^Jepp ...wir brauchen aber noch ein kleines Aquarium und noch einen Pot der bei der EOS sonst nicht zum Einsatz kommt da er danach erst mal gereinigt werden muss.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp ...wir brauchen aber noch ein kleines Aquarium und noch einen Pot der bei der EOS sonst nicht zum Einsatz kommt da er danach erst mal gereinigt werden muss.



Stimmt vllt. hatt Roman diese Teile noch im Schuppen


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2010)

Pot sollte nicht das Problem sein. Muss aber sagen, dass ich weniger Lust auf diese Sauerei habe *gg*


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Das gibt doch keine Sauerei 

Ich bringe auch eine große Industrie Papierrolle mit wo die Einzelteile danach eingewickelt werden können so das wir nicht alles volltropfen.

Wir können damit ja in den Garten gehen


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Pot sollte nicht das Problem sein. Muss aber sagen, dass ich weniger Lust auf diese Sauerei habe *gg*



Das wär ein Super sache von dir! True sagte doch was von Ultraschall Reinigung??



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das gibt doch keine Sauerei
> 
> Ich bringe auch eine große Industrie Papierrolle mit wo die Einzelteile danach eingewickelt werden können so das wir nicht alles voll tropfen.
> 
> Wir können damit ja in den Garten gehen



Hört sich gut an! Wann wollen wir das machen gleich Fr Abend bevor wir zum LN2 greifen!?


----------



## Turrican (10. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Spreadspectrum an


ich glaub das kann ich bei dem lappi im bios nicht mal ändern.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Juni 2010)

Such einfach mal , sollte selbst in dem bios drinne sein , Ich hab schon ältere lappi`s in den händen gehabt die das im bios einstellen konnten.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

@True, ob der 65K von Crah Style  auf meinem GIGA geht, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe meinen noch nie darauf ausprobiert.


----------



## Turrican (10. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Such einfach mal , sollte selbst in dem bios drinne sein , Ich hab schon ältere lappi`s in den händen gehabt die das im bios einstellen konnten.


ok, werds mir nochmal ansehen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True, ob der 65K von Crah Style auf meinem GIGA geht, weiß ich nicht.
> Ich habe meinen noch nie darauf ausprobiert.


 
Kannst du das vorher noch mal machen ?


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

@True, wenn ich Zeit bekomme kann ich das ausprobieren. Ich finde jedoch, ein 65K ist nicht Renner wegen dem L2 cache. Ich hatte doch das Problem , dass meine E84 unter Taktet schneller ist, als der 65K bei ca 4.5.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

^^ist doch vollkommen wurscht was geht ....geht doch nur darum mal ein Sys unter Öl laufen zu lassen wo das Ölbad - 50° hat


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ist doch vollkommen wurscht was geht ....geht doch nur darum mal ein Sys unter Öl laufen zu lassen wo das Ölbad - 50° hat



Sehe ich auch so! Bin gespannt was mit dem Öl passiert und was es bewirkt

@Ü50

Du hast auch den E6500K? Laut Giga CPU Liste läuft der E6500 drauf ob auch der K geht müssen wir sehen. Am besten wir machen das voher kurz unter Luft falls er nicht läuft hätte ich noch einen E1200, 2*2140 und den am Arschen E8600 Roman weis welcher

GA-X48-DQ6 - GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - CPU Support List


----------



## speddy411 (10. Juni 2010)

Was wollt ihr denn dann eigentlich mit dem Ölpc machen ? Das es läuft wisst ihr doch schon oder ?


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Sachen die müssen Männer in ihrem Leben mal getan haben und DAS gehört dazu 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn dann eigentlich mit dem Ölpc machen ? Das es läuft wisst ihr doch schon oder ?



Just For Fun


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn dann eigentlich mit dem Ölpc machen ? Das es läuft wisst ihr doch schon oder ?


 

Wir lassen ja nicht nur ein Sys in Öl laufen 

Wir nehmen Kältemaschinenöl das sogar noch bei über -50° flüssig bleibt.
Wir stellen einen Pot auf der cpu ins Öl und kippen da Dice rein so das wir das gesamte Ölbad richtung -50° runterkühlen 

Das ist neu


----------



## speddy411 (10. Juni 2010)

Ok ok ich geb mich geschlagen 

Lustig wirds mit Sicherheit nur hätte ich dennoch kein Bock auf die Sauerrei.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ok ok ich geb mich geschlagen
> 
> Lustig wirds mit Sicherheit nur hätte ich dennoch kein Bock auf die Sauerrei.



True macht uns das doch alles im Ultraschallbad wieder Sauber sagte er


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

@CrashStyle 
ja ich habe den 65*K* auch. Ich bin jedoch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen den mal drauf zu tuen. Das liegt jedoch daran, das ich in meinem Sniper immer meinen 9650er drinn hatte. Den CM Storm Sniper  brauche ich nicht zum Benchen. Ich werde den 65K am WE drauf setzen, mal sehen ob der läuft.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Sofern ich eins auftreiben kann 

Aber ich mach mich mal schlau wie wir das alles wieder rückstandslos sauber bekommen.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @CrashStyle
> ja ich habe den 65*K* auch. Ich bin jedoch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen den mal drauf zu tuen. Das liegt jedoch daran, das ich in meinem Sniper immer meinen 9650er drinn hatte. Den CM Storm Sniper  brauche ich nicht zum Benchen. Ich werde den 65K am WE drauf setzen, mal sehen ob der läuft.



Ja mach das bitte! Ich würde gerne wissen wie sich dan mein E6500K macht im ÖL



True Monkey schrieb:


> Sofern ich eins auftreiben kann
> 
> Aber ich mach mich mal schlau wie wir das alles wieder rückstandslos sauber bekommen.



Das wäre super! Wen nicht kann ich es daheim mit dem Kompressor sauber blasen und abwischen.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

@True
die Ölbewegung wird mit Lüftern nicht hinhauen. Ich habe das mal  im Wasser ausprobiert. Die Lüfter sind mit 12 V zu schwach, um sich zu drehen.(Verdrängung)


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Ok dann nehmen wir Papst Lüfter aus einen alten Schaltschrank


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok dann nehmen wir Papst Lüfter aus einen alten Schaltschrank


Probir mal, ob die unter Öl laufen. Wenn nicht habe ich noch eine andere Idee.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Der dreht auf jeden Fall ....da mach ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

Haben wir Rams?, wenn nicht steuere ich noch zwei G Skill F1 3200PHU2 bei.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

^^perfekt ....die fehlten noch


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2010)

Aquarien habe ich ab 25L bis 600 l, mal sehen ob ich noch eins im Keller habe wo mein Mobo rein passt.


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> ich hab noch nichts raufgeladen, michael aber auch nicht.
> nunja, ich hab meinen score ja hier gepostet (zumindest den super pi teaser).
> 
> im cpu-z wurde ich um .11 mhz geschlagen.



Hatte Gestern eine Prüfung und war dadurch etwas abgelenkt. Konnte aber nebenbei etwas SuperPi testen. Zumindest im 32M hab ich ne nette Zeit vorgelegt. Gleich beim ersten Run war ich um Minuten schneller als die anderen. Beim 1M kam ich (_auch mit schärferen Latenzen - was gar nix brachte_) nicht unter 25,500. Bei der Sever 2003-Version die ich installiert habe gibt es aber auch keine Designs. Muss mir das ganze mit Silver und Olive noch mal ansehen. Zumindest diesen michaelnm werd ich mir noch schnappen. Und die anderen Benchmarks hab ich noch gar nicht angefangen. Werd das in den nächsten Tagen mal erledigen. Bis Herbst hab ich jetzt Pause mit Kursen. 
Naja, auch wenn Karl in dem einen oder anderen Benchmark noch die fieseren Schmäh auf Lager hat, insgesamt gehöre ich trotzdem schon zu den schnelleren 2D-Benchern. Das beruhigt mich.... für nen Anfänger also gar nicht so schlecht!   An alle Kritiker: 

Im CPU-Z hab ich noch ein "Back-Up"  



> ich glaub das kann ich bei dem lappi im bios nicht mal ändern.


Mein BIOS ist auch nackig wie eine FKK-Badenixe!  Bei meinem Dell XPS kann ich zwar nicht übertakten, dafür kann man da sonst doch recht viel einstellen.

P.S.: Auch wenns "unfair" ist, beim PCMark05 werd ich meine OCZ Vertex einbauen.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Juni 2010)

@True was Fehlt uns noch für den ÖL PC?


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2010)

Also auch wenn jetzt 99% der Bevölkerung glücklich und zufrieden sidn: Das Wetter ist kacke!
30 Grad und mehr gehen gar nicht. Da kann man ja nicht benchen!


----------



## Barisan (11. Juni 2010)

@Alriin
Air Condition....? Oder....

EDIT:
Spass bei Seite, es geht wirklich nicht. Ich versuche was zu machen ganzen Tag, etwas dolles habe ich aber nicht geschafft.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal wie erwitere ich die max Takraten bei MSI Afterburn?
Bin beim Takt und Shader bis hinten durch, aber es geht noch mehr!
Wie schalte ich das frei?

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie erwitere ich die max Takraten bei MSI Afterburn?
> Bin beim Takt und Shader bis hinten durch, aber es geht noch mehr!
> Wie schalte ich das frei?
> 
> MFG


 
Was für ene Graka ?
Schau mal ob das Tool bei der Karte funzt denn da ist keine Begrenzung drin 

Download: GPU Tool Beta - GPU Tool, Grafikkarten-Tool, Beta


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2010)

ist eine 8200IGP vom Asus Crosshair II Formula!

PS: Rivatuner geht nicht

MFG


----------



## Chicago (12. Juni 2010)

Wieso geht der RV nicht?


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Juni 2010)

Icke mal mal bitte nen gpu-z screen , vllt. läuft riva doch


----------



## fuzz3l (12. Juni 2010)

Klasse Jungs, ihr habt den besten E86er der Welt in euren Reihen: klick


Das ist das mit Abstand peinlichste was ich jemals gesehen habe...

Sorry, wenn das hier jetzt falsch rüberkommt, ich will euch als Team nicht flamen, sondern den Kollegen, der diesen überaus schlechten Fake produziert hat...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist es schon gelöscht, hätte gerne mal den Screen gesehen von den 6,2xxsec ^^


----------



## Alriin (12. Juni 2010)

Was, wer, warum? Hab das auch nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2010)

Steht noch auf der New Submissions Seite wenn du Glück hast.
E8600 bei 7.2GHz


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2010)

@ fuzz3l: Danke fürs Melden aber sowas gehört nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich. Das nächste mal bitte nur per ICQ  Ich kümmer mich dann sofort um solche Fälle.


----------



## fuzz3l (12. Juni 2010)

Screen ist im Anhang...

Alles klar, Roman, kommt nicht wieder vor...


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2010)

Habe es jetzt geschafft mit GPUTool noch etwas weiter zu kommen!

PS: Wer macht den so einen Fake 

@Freakozoit

Aber hier ist mal ein Screen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er

Du kannst im Vantage die Feature Test abschalten ...die braucht man nicht zur Bewertung.
Die dauern doch ewig


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2010)

ohhh...stimmt, aber da ich in der Zeit eh essen war störte das nicht ^^

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Juni 2010)

@Ü50

Was macht das X48-DQ6 und der E6500K?


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juni 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Was macht das X48-DQ6 und der E6500K?



Konnte mich noch nicht darum kümmern, da ich mit meinen zwei offenen Sys seit gestern Probleme habe. Bei meinem Ram III wahrscheinlich CPU zerstört, bei dem Pro Turbo komme ich nicht mal ins Bios.
Und gleich gehe ich auch noch kegeln, und das bei meiner Laune 
Wird wohl erst morgen was mit dem DQ6 und dem K, wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin.


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Freakozoit
> 
> Aber hier ist mal ein Screen



Hab dir ne Pm geschrieben


----------



## -_Elvis_- (13. Juni 2010)

Wir haben gestern nen Rekord in MaxxMem für SDR aufgestellt 

Link

Naja leider machen da nicht allzu viele mit


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2010)

Joa schön nur müsst ihr das nochmal machen da verbugt das sieht man bei maxxmem an den * bei timings 
So wird das Bei HWbot nicht akzeptiert , und Cpu Liegt nicht am Board sondern an CPU-z das war schon immer so bei AMD XP`s thunderbirds usw.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern nen Rekord in MaxxMem für SDR aufgestellt
> 
> Link
> 
> Naja leider machen da nicht allzu viele mit





Ich sag einfach mal gar nix zu diesem ähhhm naja seltsamen Prog ... 
mfg


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Joa schön nur müsst ihr das nochmal machen da verbugt das sieht man bei maxxmem an den * bei timings
> So wird das Bei HWbot nicht akzeptiert , und Cpu Liegt nicht am Board sondern an CPU-z das war schon immer so bei AMD XP`s thunderbirds usw.



Naja, diese Sternchen sind bei den anderen auch und außerdem würde an dieser Stelle 1T, 2T, usw... stehen, nur gibt es bei SDRAM noch kein Dual Channel und daher ist diese Timing auch nicht vorhanden.

Das ist nicht das erste Board, dass die CPU falsch ausliest.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern nen Rekord in MaxxMem für SDR aufgestellt
> 
> Link
> 
> Naja leider machen da nicht allzu viele mit




Hi, speddy411 sollte weit aus besser von mir haben, oder Alex stimmt da was nicht.( na ja der VIA chip war ja nie so richtig doll)

lg


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Jop also getestet habe ich sie noch nicht so richtig aber 150 cl2 geht locker 

//EDIT//

Patrickclouds hat die monsterriegel...173 cl2 512mb


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Das liegt ja auch nicht am Speicher sondern an dem Cipsatz.  

EDIT:
Also falls wir mal Lust haben alles durchzutesten, dann mangelt es uns auf jeden Fall nicht an SDRAM.
Da haben wir um die 50 Stück.


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Ihr solltet nach Infineon 7ns auschau halten...Die gehen super. Natürlich braucht ihr auch den entsprechenden Untersatz.


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet nach Infineon 7ns auschau halten...Die gehen super. Natürlich braucht ihr auch den entsprechenden Untersatz.



Eben, wie gesagt da nervt dann der Chipsatz rum. 
Obwohl das KT7A ja ganz gut sein soll.
Vielleicht müssen wir uns einfach noch mal ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und da noch mal rumprobieren.


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Hmm, also wie Matti OC schon gesagt hat sind die VIA glaube ich nicht so der Hammer.

//EDIT//

Mir fällt gerade auf das ihr sehr knapp hinter mir seid 

Ich denke ich muss diese Woche auch mal wieder was machen...Werde ja fast dazu gezwungen.


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Jaja, falls wir dich nicht einholen dann bleiben wir aber knapp hinter dir. 

Wir haben da einen sehr vielversprechenden Prozsessor


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Jetzt musst du schon sagen was das für einer ist 

Nur damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann.


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Na schön... 
Geode NX-2000+ processor


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Das hast du aber ne Rarität ausgegraben 

Also das sollten leich verdiente Punkte werden.


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Und 6 mal Gold 
In PCMark05 könnte es schwierig werden, da hat der eine 9950 und wir haben nur eine FX 5200.


----------



## speddy411 (13. Juni 2010)

Falls ihr ne SSD habt kann euch die Karte ja egal sein


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

Also eine SSD haben wir leider nicht.


----------



## Turrican (13. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Jop also getestet habe ich sie noch nicht so richtig aber 150 cl2 geht locker
> 
> //EDIT//
> 
> Patrickclouds hat die monsterriegel...173 cl2 512mb


meine gehen ähnlich gut. ~172 mit cl2
mit cl3 komme ich bis ~183mhz

edit: sorry burno, da musste ich nen backup rausholen.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (13. Juni 2010)

Du immer mit deinen Backups 

Naja wart mal ab ..


----------



## anselm (14. Juni 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> edit: sorry burno, da musste ich nen backup rausholen.



Na, wenn das dein einziges Backup ist, dann holen wir auch mal ein Backup raus.


----------



## Turrican (14. Juni 2010)

wer sagt, dass das mein einziger ist.


----------



## anselm (14. Juni 2010)

Kann ja sein, dass das nicht dein letztes Backup ist, aber dann werden wir uns noch nicht geschlagen geben.
Der wird dann nochmal mit Dice kalt gemacht.


----------



## Turrican (14. Juni 2010)

und ich poste dann die scores von meinem anderen cpu, der geht nämlich bedeutend besser. 
ich hab ja einige doppelt.


----------



## anselm (14. Juni 2010)

Na mal schauen welche da dann am besten geht.
Unsere schafft ja schon bei 10°C 1717 MHz in CPU-Z.


----------



## Alriin (14. Juni 2010)

Spiel mal lieber deine Celeron M 900 Scores auf, Karl.  Will sehen was mir noch auf dich fehlt.


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Ich ziehe mich aus dem (_großen_) Bench-Geschäft zurück. Werde mir das einfach nicht mehr leisten können regelmäßig Core i7 980X, GTX 470 & Co zu kaufen. Für mich ist in der nächsten Zeit maximal Old School oder AMD drin. Adios Muchachos!


----------



## mrscontrol (16. Juni 2010)

Darf jeder beim PCGH team mitmachen?
oder muss ich mich da irgendwo bewerben?
gruß mrscontrol


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

lol,
jeder darf mitmachen.
Einfach bei HWBot anmelden und in usner Team gehen.

@ Alriin
Das is jetzt nicht dein ernst!?
Und ehhm du musst dir ja auch nicht regelmäßig einen 980x kaufen.
Es reicht wenn du dir einmal sonnen Ding kaufst und nicht schrottest.
Aber ehhm AMD bringt auch ne menge fun


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Jeder der noch nicht in einem anderen Team ist darf mitmachen. Die Scores von schnell erstellten Fake-Accounts von Benchern anderer Teams können aber jederzeit ignoriert oder - im schlimmsten Fall - bei HWbot gemeldet werden, da das dann Betrug, Hardware-Sharing, Wettbewerbsverzerrung etc. ist.

@Gamer_95

Doch, ich werde in nächster Zeit - mindestens 3 Jahre - keine großen Einkäufe mehr tätigen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Der Kaiser verlässt uns 
Naja, das leben muss auch weitergehen.
Rückst du denn noch mit halbwegs vernünftiger hardware zur EOS an oder mit nem Sempron


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Ich verlass euch nicht, aber ich werde in den nächsten 3 Jahren definitiv nicht unter den Top 50 der Overclockers League zu finden sein. *g*

Der Sempron 140 ist mein EOS-CPU, ja.  Wenn du dir aber die Punkte ansiehst, die man für den kriegen kann, wirst du verstehen warum. 

P.S.: Ich möchte jedoch nicht ausschließen, dass ich für mögliche Team-Sponsoren (AMD, Asus, Mushkin, Intel, Zotac,...) antrete um ein paar nette Scores zu benchen.  ...  ...


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Joa, 
ich bin auch kein AMD gegner 
Ich komme selber mit nem AM3 Setup.
Aber ehhm, du hast doch schon einen 980x.
Dann kannst du damit auch auf der EOS benchen 

Edit:
Ich vergas das hier zu erwähnen:
Beim Benchen geht es hauptsächlich im FUN und nicht umbedingt um die Punkte


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich aus dem (_großen_) Bench-Geschäft zurück. Werde mir das einfach nicht mehr leisten können regelmäßig Core i7 980X, GTX 470 & Co zu kaufen. Für mich ist in der nächsten Zeit maximal Old School oder AMD drin. Adios Muchachos!



Hehe in der Situation war ich vor ca. 6 Monaten auch. Von daher kann ich das gut nachvollziehen  Ich war auch mal unter den Top 50 (GTX295 und i7-975) und habe dann aus finanziellen Gründen erst mal aufgehört... 

Um dort auf dauer mitspielen zu können braucht man wirklich jede Menge Kohle. Ältere Hardware wie 8800GT zu benchen macht auch Spaß und kostet bei weitem nicht so viel.

Dann knöpf dir mal die Hardware Masters League vor


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

Ist schade das du dich etwas zurückhalten musst, aber bei den derzeitigen HW-Preisen auch total nachzuvollziehen!
Ich selber habe ein großteil meines gesparten Geldes in die EOS-HW gesteckt und muss nun auch wieder sparen.
Wir haben ja auchnoch ein normales Leben und das ist schon teuer genug 

Solange du uns nicht ganz verlässt ist es doch auch halbsoschlimm 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

Geht mir nicht anders! Mir macht es auch mehr Spaß alte HArdware zu Benchen wie die NV 88xx zu benchen.

Komme mit E8600+RE & 8800GTS 512/GTX | Celi356+Commando vllt. noch paar Grakas zu spielen  zur EOS. Und die Hardware für den ÖL/DICE PC^^


----------



## speddy411 (16. Juni 2010)

Ihr redet hier alle von "alter HW"...Ich benche nächste Woche ein paar Pentium 2  Zählt das dann schon zu "Antik" ?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier alle von "alter HW"...Ich benche nächste Woche ein paar Pentium 2  Zählt das dann schon zu "Antik" ?



Fast^^ In der Computer Welt ist es alte Hardware!


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hehe in der Situation war ich vor ca. 6 Monaten auch. Von daher kann ich das gut nachvollziehen  Ich war auch mal unter den Top 50 (GTX295 und i7-975) und habe dann aus finanziellen Gründen erst mal aufgehört...
> 
> Um dort auf dauer mitspielen zu können braucht man wirklich jede Menge Kohle. Ältere Hardware wie 8800GT zu benchen macht auch Spaß und kostet bei weitem nicht so viel.



Neee, wegen der Hardware wärs ja nicht gewesen. Aber ich war heute "bummeln". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte wohl klar sein, dass ich nicht bar zahlen konnte.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

@Alriin

Das hast aber ein hübsches Fortbewegungsmittel gefunden! Ich hoffe der Motor war auch genauso potent gewählt wie der i7 980X 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn nicht, dann kann ich ja nen Pot raufschnallen und schauen was so geht. Muss nur ein geeignetes OC-Tool finden.


----------



## bau7s (16. Juni 2010)

läuft glaub mit rivatuner 

Jetzt kann auch jeder verstehen warum du nicht mehr die neueste HW kaufen möchtest... Guten "Bummel-Einkauf" haste da getätigt ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juni 2010)

@Alriin

Schickes Auto  Ich muss mein Leasing noch 2Jahre zahlen solange wird es bei mir auch nix besonders an Hardware geben.

Was macht das Commando!?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

@Alriin

Ga gibs so einen Chip, andem musst du nur ein bissel rumspielen und schon werden aus 120Ps gern mal über 200 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2010)

Buhuu .....und ich habe nur so zwei alte Autos 


Einen alten A4 

und einen alten Benz


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Ist auch für mich der erste Neue, Mario. Vorher hatte ich einen abgefuckten 2er Golf und jetzt einen Mitsubishi Carisma. Dafür kann ich mir halt jetzt keine edlen GraKas mehr leisten.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2010)

egal ....alt kann auch ganz nice sein


----------



## Turrican (16. Juni 2010)

gratz zur tollen karre michael.
fährst damit auch zur bench session nach .de raus?


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Ja, hab ja sonst kein Auto. *g* Der alte dient als Anzahlung. 

@Crashstyle

Das Commando wird gerade von einem Kumpel gelötet. Die LÖtstation die ich gekauft hab war total ungeeignet dafür. Ist mir aber eh lieber so... der kann das extrem gut. Und er zittert auch nicht so dabei wie ich alter Kettenraucher.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2010)

@Alriin , schickes Teil.
Ich behalte trotz dem meine zwei 18 Jahre alten Audi (*B4)* Mal sehen, ob deiner auch das Alter erreicht.


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Also das glaub ich nicht... ich fahr mindestens 15000km pro Jahr.

Jetzt hat grad einer nen neuen MaxxMem WR aufgestellt.... mit weit niederigeren Taktraten und schlechteren Timings als der alte WR-Halter. Sowas von buggy... da verliere ich die Lust aufs MaxxMem benchen.


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

Ja MaxxMem ist echt käse. Vorallem kann man das Ergebnis so krass beeinflussen mit Dingen die absolut gar nichts mit dem RAM zu tun haben...

Was hast du denn da neues als Avatar?


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da neues als Avatar?



Vermutlich kauft er sich jetzt einen GameBoy Colour mit Mario um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben 
Naja, 
Maxxmem ist wirklich nen fall für sich.
Wenn Mushkin mir vielleicht Copperhead RAM für die EOS zur verfügung stellt setze ich die mal unter Dice.
Mal sehen was dabei rum kommt 
Ihr alle mit euren Dominator GTs.


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Außenseiter mit meinen OCZ Blade


----------



## Don_Dan (16. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Jetzt hat grad einer nen neuen MaxxMem WR aufgestellt.... mit weit niederigeren Taktraten und schlechteren Timings als der alte WR-Halter. Sowas von buggy... da verliere ich die Lust aufs MaxxMem benchen.



Mach dir nichts draus, man sieht es ja schon immer schnell am latency score ob was nicht stimmt. Einfach immer melden, die Mods kennen das ja schon.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

Du hattest doch auch mal Domis oder!?
OCZ ist nicht so meine Marke.
Mushkin aber voll 
Ist zumindest nicht so wirklich Made in China


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

Wie macht ihr das immer mit dem HW von Firmen zum benchen bekommen??

Lower hat eins Mushkin bekommen
Gamer_95 villt auch

Einfach anrufen und sagen, dass ich ordentlich punkten wollt und dafür Werbung für die HW macht???

MFG


----------



## Alriin (16. Juni 2010)

Meine Frau und ich spielen grad Mario Kart auf der Wii. Hab mir Luigi genommen... deswegen der Avatar. 
Ich liebe und hasse dieses Spiel. *g*


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Juni 2010)

@ Icke

Nee nicht wirklich 
Die haben mir mal früher für nen Casemod nen RAM Kit ausser Radline gegeben 
Danach bin ich bei denen geblieben und pflege mit dem Chefe da guten Kontakt 
Ausserdem würden die mir daas RAM Kit nur ausleihen...
Glaubst du ich bin su verrückt und schicke meinen eigenen Sub zero??? 
Und für MaxxxMem gibts keine Punkte.
Aber mit CPU:LN2 NB:LN2 RAM:LN2 sollte so einiges drinn sein.
Ich bleibe drann


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch einige Pentium 4 hier liegen. Lohn es sich noch, dafür ein Mobo zum Benchen zuzulegen. Wenn ja, welches


----------



## Turrican (16. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einige Pentium 4 hier liegen. Lohn es sich noch, dafür ein Mobo zum Benchen zuzulegen. Wenn ja, welches


ich selbst nutze nen asus p4c800-e deluxe. das ist wirklich ein top board.
das abit ic7-max soll auch nciht übel sein.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2010)

@Turrican
danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mal sehen , ob ich das ASUS noch iwo  auftreiben kann.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juni 2010)

@ ü50  hätte ein Abit IS7 abzugeben. ist die etwas kleinere Variante des IC7, falls Interesse besteht PM an mich


----------



## speddy411 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche, habe aber bisher kein Board für ein guten Preis gefunden.

Wenn Ü50 das Board nicht nimmt wäre ich interessiert. 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> @ ü50  hätte ein Abit IS7 abzugeben. ist die etwas kleinere Variante des IC7, falls Interesse besteht PM an mich



Hallo Lippo, ich habe eine Zusage zu dem ASUS ,danke.

Siehe speddy411


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einige Pentium 4 hier liegen. Lohn es sich noch, dafür ein Mobo zum Benchen zuzulegen.



Klar warum nicht 
Solche alten 478er Boards sollte man doch eig noch zuhause haben 
mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juni 2010)

Hey

mir ist grad aufgefallen, wir sind jetzt Platz 8 in der Welt!

Russian Overs Team hat massiv Punkte verloren. da müssen wohl ein paar leute das team gewechselt haben. 

Aber zum Platz 7 wird hart^^ Jetzt müssen wir 3k Punkte holen!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Pünktlich zum Deutschlandspiel kommt mein neuer Fernseher^^


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Russian Overs Team hat massiv Punkte verloren. da müssen wohl ein paar leute das team gewechselt haben.



Ne, da hat niemand das Team gewechselt, zwei Member haben sie trotzdem verloren: Klick!


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2010)

Oha. Das tut weh...


----------



## speddy411 (17. Juni 2010)

Ist natürlich Sch... so eine Aktion aber mich würde mal interessieren wie man das prüft ob es nun wirklich HW-Sharing ist.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2010)

Oh mann ......

da weiß ich fast nicht was ich schlimmer finde ....das die betrügen oder das die so dumm sind 

@Speddy

Hast du es nicht gesehen ...bei dem ersten screen ist noch das Ergebniss vom vorherigen Benchrun zu sehen 

Und das ist der andere gepostete


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Juni 2010)

OMG,
soviel blödheit.
Ich hoffe das es sowas nicht in unserem Team gibt oder jemals geben wird


----------



## speddy411 (17. Juni 2010)

@True Monkey:

...Jetzt hab ichs gesehen 

Wirklich dumm irgendwie.


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juni 2010)

Echt so was von Dumm da fehlen mir einfach die Worte ..... 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## Lower (17. Juni 2010)

Pih, also sowas grenzt schon an ....!

Lustig, dass sich sogar solche Teams soetwas leisten.

Es wäre vllt gescheit, allgemein die Regel mit dem Editor Fenster einzuführen, denn ich glaube, dass dadurch der Drang zu HW-Sharing zumindest im Vorfeld "etwas" gesenkt wird.

lg Lower


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Juni 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Es wäre vllt gescheit, allgemein die Regel mit dem Editor Fenster einzuführen, denn ich glaube, dass dadurch der Drang zu HW-Sharing zumindest im Vorfeld "etwas" gesenkt wird.



Ich glaube das sich damit nichts ändern würde.
Eben den Namen rausnehmen ist kein problem.
Theoretusch könnte man Screens sogar mit einem einfachen Programm wie Gimp nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Juni 2010)

Haha Ich kann dazu nur sagen das des bei einigen gang & gebe ist Grad bei unseren Lieben Russen 

Aber schön zu sehn das die jungs sich nen Riesen Eigentor geschossen haben. 
Und kenny der alte hund hehe der sieht alles


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2010)

Der interessantere Hwbot-Thread ist allerdings dieser hier: [SUGGESTION] HWBOT OC Pro League - Separating the seeded from the amateur - hwbot.org


----------



## Alriin (18. Juni 2010)

Komplett vertrottelte Idee.  Und die Frage für was man 2D-Bench Punkte braucht... was für ein Dummbeutel. 

Zum Thema cheaten: die Amis cheaten doch auch volles Rohr. Das sind nicht nur die Russen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Juni 2010)

Ich stell einfach mal in den Raum das alle Nationen ihre schwarzen Schafe haben!
wissentlich oder unwissentlich.
Bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt sollte man sicher sein das in den eigenen Reihen alles koscher ist.


----------



## Alriin (18. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: ich cheate nicht. Wenn ich irgendwo nur zweiter bin oder gegen einen Turrican keine Chance habe, dann ist das eben so. Muss ich halt dran arbeiten, dass ich besser werde. Und, dass ich keine Sponsoren für bessere/mehr Hardware hab, liegt daran, dass ich a) nicht gut genug bin b) nicht in den richtigen Hintern krieche oder c) im falschen Team bin. Egal wie man es nimmt, Schuld bin nur ich dran... aber würde ich jetzt anfangen zu cheaten, würd ich mich nur selbst belügen. Und obendrein einen Haufen Leute enttäuschen (oder glücklich machen). Cheater sind Loser!


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich stell einfach mal in den Raum das alle Nationen ihre schwarzen Schafe haben!
> wissentlich oder unwissentlich.
> Bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt sollte man sicher sein das in den eigenen Reihen alles koscher ist.



Ja das stimmt, aber sowas kann man halt nie wissen ....
Diese Typen sind solche lows ^^ wirklich Idioten .....
mfg


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

Das ist schon echt dreist was die da machen! 

Wenn man mal ausversehen Physik X im Vantage angelassen hat oder einen Bug oder sowas übersehen hat ist das ja zu verschmerzen! Das kann jedem passieren, aber einfach Screes kopieren?
Das ist echt mies

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein das der Hwbot server down ist ?

Gruss


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

^^Jepp ...sieht man doch daran das wir keine Hw Bot sig zur Zeit haben


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp ...sieht man doch daran das wir keine Hw Bot sig zur Zeit haben



Hast Recht ^^

Wollte grade was nachschauen son Mist^^ da muss ich wohl bis nachher warten 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

Geht mir gerade nicht anders 

Ich benche gerade eine 5670er und habe keine Ahnung wie ich meine Ergebnisse einordnen soll 
Ich habe nur die screens von den Benchruns mit meinen 965 XE .....und die toppe ich alle 
Aber wie gut die sind weiß ich nicht


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte gerade nur einen kleinen mit meiner 5770 abladen wollen, im runter laden, und Tot.


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

Dann noch gutes Gelingen 
Ich versuch inzwischen mir was zu essen zu machen ^^

Gruss


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Zum Thema cheaten: die Amis cheaten doch auch volles Rohr. Das sind nicht nur die Russen.



Ich bin ganz Ohr. 

Kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schicken falls du meinst dass bei irgendeinem von XS was nicht stimmt.
Ansonsten möchte ich dich bitten solche Verallgemeinerungen zu unterlassen, es sind *fast* immer nur Einzelpersonen die cheaten.


----------



## Alriin (18. Juni 2010)

Ich verallgemeinere gerne...  Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass z.B. gerne auf eine andere (weil schnellere) wPrime-Version zurückgegriffen wurde. Als ich mal bei einem beliebten Prozessor die Scores durchsah, waren es sehr viele Amis die das gemacht haben... nicht nur Russen wie da behauptet wurde. Und ja, natürlich sind das Einzelpersonen. Ein ganzes Team kann ja auch nicht so dumm sein.


----------



## Matti OC (18. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hast Recht ^^
> 
> Wollte grade was nachschauen son Mist^^ da muss ich wohl bis nachher warten
> 
> Gruss Marvin



Hi, geht mir auch grade so, nun findet man mal Zeit zum benchen, nun fehlen die vergleichs´ Score. ( 6800 GT PCIe) 

lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

@Matti 
Ja sowas passiert immer gerade denn wenns nicht passieren sollte 
Naja was solls 
mfg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil komm gar nicht mehr hinterher mit melden von Ergebnissen wo zufällig in der falschen Kategorie gepostet wird ....bestes Bsp ich habe eine 98er GT mit DDR 2 ......und laufend geben da welche ihre Ergebnisse mit DDR 3 Karten ab.

Dann wird zufällig noch vergessen ein GPU-z zu posten und ich habe Probs zu beweisen das es keine DDR 2 Karte ist 
Beim ORB Link ist es nicht ersichtlich.

Das dauert immer ewig bis diese versehendlich falschen Post wieder entfernt werden.
Und einen werde ich gar nicht mehr los ...der will mit der selben Karte fast ein doppelt so hohes Ergebniss haben und wurde schon mehrmals gecheckt und trotzdem nicht entfernt .
Und das obwohl sein Ergebniss unmöglich ist und ziemlich genau das Ergebniss einer DDR 3 Karte wiederspiegelt 

Das gleiche bei 210er 220er und 240er Karten ....alles Karten die es mit zwei ram Typen gibt.

So langsam verliert man die Lust am benchen wenn man nur noch beschäftigt ist diese zufällig versehendliche Post zu melden


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So langsam verliert man die Lust am benchen wenn man nur noch beschäftigt ist diese zufällig versehendliche Post zu melden


Sag sowas nicht, einmal Bencher immer Bencher  Ich persönlich habe in letzter Zeit auch ein paar seltsame Ergebnisse gesehen die dann aber nach ein paar Tagen wieder aus dem Ranking enfernt wurden 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

Da hilft einfach nur brav melden was das zeug hält!
Wollte auch das die 6600GT in DDR2 und DDR3 unterteilt werden, ABER als Antwort kam, dass der Leistungsunterschied zu gering sei, um sie zu trennen 

Werden die Mods da etwa faul () oder sind sie so mit Ergebniss löschen beschäftigt?

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

HWBot ist doch nicht down wie es scheint, die URL geht nicht, Zugriff über die IP schon: *62.182.59.107*
Viel Spaß ihr Hardware-Süchtigen!


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> HWBot ist doch nicht down wie es scheint, die URL geht nicht, Zugriff über die IP schon: *62.182.59.107*
> Viel Spaß ihr Hardware-Süchtigen!



Ich komme nicht rein, und das seit ca.16:30


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Juni 2010)

Mit der IP komme ich zwar rein, aber Pics laden geht z.b. net, ist wohl nur ne Notlösung zum Ergebnisse nachschlagen.
Hoffentlich gehts bis Montag wieder, da fahre ich für den Wettbewerb 10kg Dice auf, endlich wieder benchen


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> da fahre ich für den Wettbewerb 10kg Dice auf


 
Wo muss ich hinkommen?


----------



## Lower (18. Juni 2010)

Komm nach Wien, am nächsten Freitag ist der Kaiser da   *hust*30l LN² *hust*


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Juni 2010)

Nähe von Berlin, mitzubringen sind eigenes Dice und ein Dankeschönkuchen 
*edit* Wow Lovro 30 Liter, da saufe ich mehr Energydrinks auf ner Lanparty^^


----------



## anselm (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass es schon morgen geht.


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht rein, und das seit ca.16:30



Ging bei mir seit der Zeit auch nicht, aber hast du mal die IP versucht? Geht die bei dir auch nicht?



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit der IP komme ich zwar rein, aber Pics laden geht z.b. net, ist wohl nur ne Notlösung zum Ergebnisse nachschlagen.



Ja, Bilder und Einloggen ins Forum funktionieren bei mir auch nicht, aber es sollte reichen um mal schnell ein Ergebnis nachzuschauen.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2010)

Don_Dan,
IP habe ich nicht probiert. Ich wollte abladen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ja, Bilder und Einloggen ins Forum funktionieren bei mir auch nicht, aber es sollte reichen um mal schnell ein Ergebnis nachzuschauen.


 
Einloggen funzt bei mir mit der IP


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Einloggen funzt bei mir mit der IP



Ins Forum? Front page geht bei mir und bei chew* auch. Forum bei uns beiden nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

^^Jepp ...ich kann auch ins Forum

Edit ; Zu früh gefreut ....einloggen kann ich mich da nicht


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp ...ich kann auch ins Forum
> 
> Edit ; Zu früh gefreut ....einloggen kann ich mich da nicht



 *ggg*


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

Seltsam in mein Profil komm ich


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Seltsam in mein Profil komm ich



Sag ich doch, einloggen auf der front page geht, ins Forum aber nicht.


----------



## Barisan (18. Juni 2010)

HWBOT läuft wieder


----------



## Matti OC (18. Juni 2010)

Cool, dann kann ich ja mal schaun, was so die 6800GT bringt.


----------



## Dr.House (18. Juni 2010)

Der Bot geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Der Bot geht immer noch nicht.



Hmm bei mir gehts auch das Forum ....
MfG


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juni 2010)

bei mir geht die mainpage inkl. Ergebnisabfrage auch schon den ganzen Tag


----------



## Dr.House (19. Juni 2010)

Geht bei mir gar nicht. Mit Internet Explorer auch versucht, keine Verbindung zum server 

Naja morgen hoffentlich


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juni 2010)

habs gerad nochmal ausprobiert - läuft immer noch - is irgendwie eigenartig würd ich sagen


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, bei mir gehts, ich verwende Opera 

HWBOT News

ich bin dicht dran an RedCobra @ Hardware Masters League


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert auch alles... ich glaub ihr seid nur ein wenig paranoid ihr Freaks. *g*


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir geht der Bot auch @Firefox^^


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

also bei mir hing hw nur ab und an 

konnte zeitweise drauf und zeitweise hatte ich nedmal verbindung zum server
inzwischen läufts aber seit einigen stunden ohne probleme


Mal ne zwischenfrage hab heute nen relativ fragwürdigen VANTAGE bench gesehn und zwar unter single Gpus only europa ,zumindest war er für mich fragwürdig

wie kann es sein das man nen VANTAGE gesamtscore von 25000points hat
der Cpu score aber nichtmal 20k beträgt und 
der GPu score "nur" 22k

 

ich dachte immer die 2 ergebnisse werden miteinander addiert und dann durch 1:2 subtr. zumindest mein ich das mal so gelesen zuhaben

zudem kommt halt auch noch das ich nen cpu score von 27500 hab und nen gpu score von 22100 also weit aus mehr als er und ich denoch nur 23200 im gesamtscore hab

Ned falsch verstehn ich göhn jedem sein score nur is das irgendwie ausserhalb meinens verständniss wie das gehen soll

hier mal der besagte vantage lauf vllt fällt euch was âuf was mir als neueinsteiger verwehrt bleibt 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...age___performance_geforce_gtx_480_25221_marks


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ich dachte immer die 2 ergebnisse werden miteinander addiert und dann durch 1:2 subtr. zumindest mein ich das mal so gelesen zuhaben
> 
> zudem kommt halt auch noch das ich nen cpu score von 27500 hab und nen gpu score von 22100 also weit aus mehr als er und ich denoch nur 23200 im gesamtscore hab
> 
> ...



Ganz so ist es nicht... das wird glaub ich nicht nicht zusammengezählt und 1:2 subtrahiert. Aber irgendwie ist es trotzdem ein merkwürdiger Score. Reporte das mal im Bot mit "needs more proof".


----------



## Lower (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert der Bot auch wieder, gestern gab es hin und wieder kleine Probleme aber das ist nun wieder gefixt denk ich mal.

Hat jemand zufällig einen Mod für die 9300 GS? True ist ja da in den Rankings, falls du einen gescheiten Mod hast bitte PN me 

lg Lower


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juni 2010)

@Lippokratis & Matti OC:

Ich habe endlich mal die Zeit gefunden eure Riegel zu testen...

Da ich nicht mehr weiß von wem welche Riegel waren schmeiße ich die Ergebnisse einfach so in den Raum 

*256Mb Cl2 133:*

Mit CL2-2-2-5-7 geht bei dem Riegel eigentlich nicht. Bei 138Mhz ist schon Schluß.

Jedoch mit CL2-2-2-7-9 geht der Riegel erstaunlich gut. SuperPi 1M Stable bis 166Mhz. Und das obwohl keine 7ns verlötet sind.


*128Mb Cl2 133 Riegel 1:*

-5-7 geht bis 152Mhz 1M stabil, was ich ziemlich gut finde.

-7-9 ist leide nicht besser als der 256Mb Riegel und macht 167Mhz 1M stabil mit.


*128Mb Cl2 133 Riegel 2:*

Der Riegel war leider Schrott verglichen zu den anderen.

-5-7 bis 140 1M stabil.

-7-9 bis 158 1M stabil.


*128Mb Cl2 133 Riegel 3:

*Erreichte fast dieselben Ergebnisse wie Riegel 1.

-5-7 bis 154 1M stabil.

-7-9 bis 164 1M stabil.


Es waren noch ein paar andere Riegel mitbei die aber überhaupt nichts konnten und die ich deswegen gleich aussortiert habe.

Vielen Dank dennoch für den RAM. 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juni 2010)

HI, der mit den Grün/Weißen Aufkleber (256 MB PC133) sollte sehr gut gehen, kommt aber immer auf der CPU an. 

lg Matti


----------



## Dr.House (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab sie ja noch alle ,hier der Beweis   :   

DNS issue cause temporary network problem

Die Seite ging gestern wirklich nicht ne Zeitlang.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juni 2010)

Schon klar, ich hab natürlich ne gute CPU reingesetzt sodass das nicht der limitierende Faktor sein sollte.

Also der Apacer geht nicht ganz so gut....Vll. habe ich auch den falschen rausgekramt  Muss nochmal in meinem Haufen gucken. 

Bin aber noch dabei alle Riegel zu testen, jedoch waren bisher nur oben genannte Riegel gut genug.

Mal sehen, vielleicht fallen mir ja noch bessere in die Hände...Ich hab noch ca. 20 Riegel vor mir


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juni 2010)

HI, versuch mal den P3 866 MHz, da gingen die Ram mega gut.

lg Matti


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht... das wird glaub ich nicht nicht zusammengezählt und 1:2 subtrahiert. Aber irgendwie ist es trotzdem ein merkwürdiger Score. Reporte das mal im Bot mit "needs more proof".


 
done  bin ma gespannt was nun passiert,ob der score bleibt oder ob er rausgenommen wird


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gerade DIESEN hier drin..Aber dir zuliebe probier ichs danach mal mit dem 866


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

ha ! platz 25 (worldwide,ONLY H2O,Single Gpu) 3mark vantage

freut mich richtig,is nämlich die erste OC graka von mir,davor nie was mit oc am hut gehabt 

*25. *23811 marks  Agr Radeon HD 5870 @1114/1373MHz H20 11.0


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Sorry Mann, aber mit 23811 bist du 182. weltweit. 
Ausserdem... wieso bist du nicht in unserem Team!?!


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

ja wenn du alle kühlarten nimmst

deshalb schrieb ich doch extra ONLY H2O 
wusste ned das man dort einfach so beitretten darf


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Klar... wenn du hier im Forum von PCGH aktiv bist und gerne unserem Team beitreten möchtest.... du bist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juni 2010)

> wusste ned das man dort einfach so beitretten darf



natürlich darf man das


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> natürlich darf man das


 
Man darf nicht nur, sonder man MUSS 

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

Alles klar  So getan wenn man schon so freundlich genötigt wird


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön... alles andere hätte der Kaiser - also ich - nicht akzeptiert. *g*

Willkommen im Team! 

Nun zum benchen.... falls du eine alte Festplatte übrig hast, hau die mal in deinen PC un setz XP, Vista und 7 auf. Aus deinem System werden wir noch einiges mehr an Punkten rausprügeln.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

@Agro9550
haha ....habe ich vergessen dir das gestern dazu zu sagen 

okay hier noch für dich zum reinlesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

@Alriin 

Notfalls kann ich mich in mein Auto setzten und ihm direkt helfen ...der ist keine 20 Km von mir weg


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Notfalls kann ich mich in mein Auto setzten und ihm direkt helfen ...der ist keine 20 Km von mir weg



Wobei helfen ? ^^
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Team 
mfg


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

> Aus deinem System werden wir noch einiges mehr an Punkten rausprügeln


 
Um das zu machen .....


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Um das zu machen .....



Achsoo 

Ja das is doch nett ^^

mfg


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

wollt mir in nächster zeit eh mal ne ssd platte zulegen da meine jetzige ned so der brüller is (damals war mir und mein kollegen ned klar das ich mal benchen wollt deshalb hab ich daran bissle gesparrt gehabt)

win7 als 64 hab ich hier liegen wollt ich eh die tage draufmachen (dem HT zulieb)
vista 32 / 64 auch
xp müsste ich mal raussuchen ich mein ich hab aber noch nen ori da 

@true


p.s danke für den tipp mit der echtzeit 
werd nachner mal kurz nen run mit echtzeit laufen lassen sowie mit der textureinstellung auf "hohe leistung"


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

Mein P5Q Pro Tubro geht schon wieder in die RMA, es dauert mir zu lange bis es zurück ist. Also brauche ich Ersatz. Kann mir mal jemand ein Asus Bord 775 Sockel zum Benchen empfehlen.
True du hast oder hattest doch auch ein 775er Mobo.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an für was, Georg.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

@Ü50
Schau mal ob du irgendwo ein Rampage Extrem auftreibst ....ist das nonplusultra für 775 

Dann hast du alle I,II und III


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Ü50
> Schau mal ob du irgendwo ein Rampage Extrem auftreibst ....ist das nonplusultra für 775
> 
> Dann hast du alle I,II und III


 
Genau! Aber viel Spaß beim suchen 
Habe ewig gesucht bis ich ein gutes gefunden habe

PS: Schreib mal websmile an der hat noch ein DFI, mit 602 FSB (on Air)! Mir hat er es für 80€ angeboten ^^

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

Mario, gut Idee.
Die haben jedoch den Knall nicht gehört, das Teil kostet neu immer noch 250 €.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Zwischendurch war es mal neu für 160€ zu haben aber die Preise ziehen gerade wieder gut an 

Aber Das Board lohnt sich ....von einem gebr. rate ich mal ab da es bloss probs mit der RMA gibt.

Und das RE ist dort öfter als du denkst


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an für was, Georg.



Micha nur für meinen E84er.

Mario, gebraucht sowieso nicht, wenn dann neu.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte dir meines leihen... das ist neu.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2010)

Über das Thema habe ich mich letztens erst mit Roman unterhalten und die neuesn Rampage´s haben schlechtere chips/verarbeitungen erfahren und sind darum keine 200€+ Wert!

Was sagste den zu dem?

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

MFG


----------



## DopeLex (19. Juni 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Über das Thema habe ich mich letztens erst mit Roman unterhalten und die neuesn Rampage´s haben schlechtere chips/verarbeitungen erfahren und sind darum keine 200€+ Wert!




Kann man nicht pauschalisieren, hab meine 2 erst dieses Jahr neu gekauft und beide schaffen 600 Primestabil (eins sogar mit nur 1,43vnb), 620Mhz aufwärts SPi32M/3DMarks und beide schaffen weit mehr als 1000Mhz DDR3 CL7 SPi32m. Es gibt also wohl noch gute zu kaufen, ob die dann allerdings noch aus alten Beständen sind, oder gerade neu gefertigt wurden, dass ist dann ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir meines leihen... das ist neu.



Micha danke, leihen nutzt mir nichts ich werde mir eins zulegen müssen.
Ich hätte ja noch das Giga DQ6 da komme ich jedoch mit dem Bios nicht zurecht.
Außerdem geht das bei der EOS am 6-8 Aug. ins Öl


----------



## Don_Dan (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mein REX auch erst im März neu gekauft, 600MHz FSB PL8 sind damit kein Problem für 32M. Und auch beim Speichertakt kann ich mich nicht beschweren.

@Icke&Er: Eine validation bei 600MHz würde ich jetzt mal nicht unbedingt als Kaufgrund nehmen, das schafft eigentlich jedes anständige Mainboard, sogar mein altes Commando schafft noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Turrican (19. Juni 2010)

mein re hab ich bis jetzt mit bis zu 640mhz fsb super pi 1m stable bei 1.58V vnb getestet.


----------



## fuzz3l (19. Juni 2010)

Wenn hier schon ein Vergleich der REs am Start ist, muss ich einfach auch dabei sein...

Also ein gutes RE macht das...
Ist noch nicht das max, reicht nur für die CPU 

Ach und CL7 geht natürlich auch noch...

Hier mal der Link zur Valid: klick

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Turrican (19. Juni 2010)

das sind echt n paar kranke werte christian


----------



## Don_Dan (19. Juni 2010)

Wusste ich doch dass du irgendwann hier auftauchen wirst! 

Sind wirklich paar schöne Scores unter Stickstoff, mit fast 1,80V NB-Spannung hab ich mein Board aber noch nicht geschändet.


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Juni 2010)

Alrin is weg  ??


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das ändert sich wieder^^ bis jetzt ist er "teamlos"

Alrin klär uns bitte auf!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juni 2010)

Hä was wieso ??
Was ist mit Alrin ??? 
Bitte klärt mich auch auf .....
mfg -Masterchief-

PS: ui schon über 1000 Posts


----------



## speddy411 (20. Juni 2010)

Alriin ist nicht mehr im Team PCGH.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juni 2010)

Wie ?
Warum das denn 
mfg


----------



## speddy411 (20. Juni 2010)

Tja...darum gehts ja...Weiß keiner.


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2010)

Wissen schon.

Wenn er diesen Schritt macht kann er euch aber selbst sagen warum.


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2010)

Es gibt etwas Unruhe hinter den Kulissen... daran bin ich leider mitschuldig. Und deshalb hab ich mich selbst aus dem Team gekickt und mir eine Rede(Schreib-)pause verordnet.

Um Spekulationen gleich im Keim zu ersticken:
Ich habe nicht vor in ein anderes Team zu wechseln. Andere Teams können mich mal!  Meine Kumpels sind hier. Und wo meine Kumpels sind, da bin auch ich... auch wenn ich grad ein paar Meter daneben stehe.
Weitere Fragen werden nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Weitere Fragen werden nicht beantwortet.


Das ist aber schade !
Wärs net besser wenn du uns aufklärst, damit zumindest keine bösen Gerüchte entstehen ? Ich weigere mich zu glauben dass du Mist gebaut hast !
So würde ich deine kryptischen Formulierungen zumindest deuten.


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2010)

Die bösen Gerüchte sind sicher amüsant. Alriin in der Transenbar beim tanzen erwischt.... Alriin ist ne Transe... Alriin ist in Wahrheit ne ganze Organisation, mit dem Ziel die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen... oder ganz arg: Alriin hat sich im Suff das Intel-Logo eintätowieren lassen und sucht jetzt verzweifelt nach einem Chirurgen der ihm das wieder rausschneidet!


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, wir sollten das was Alriin geschrieben hat akzeptieren.
Weitere öffentliche Diskusionen bringen nichts, dieses Zitat ist Aussage genug.

Zitat Alriin: Weitere Fragen werden nicht beantwortet.    Heute 18:50

Alriin: aber nicht weiter, als paar Meter


----------



## speddy411 (20. Juni 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sollten das was Alriin geschrieben hat akzeptieren.
> Weitere öffentliche Diskusionen bringen nichts, dieses Zitat ist Aussage genug.



Sehe ich genauso. Alriin wird schon wissen was er tut und kann selber entscheide was er uns mitteilt und was nicht.

Um jetzt mal wieder back to Topic zu kommen...Wie hoch sollte die Spannung bei D9GMH on Air max. sein ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Juni 2010)

Mit bösen Gerüchten dachte ich eigentlich weniger an "Alriin in der Transenbar", als an "Alriin hat seine Uploads gefälscht." Aber ich schließ mich den anderen an und werde net weiter bohren.
@ Topic
Von den Spannungen habe ich leider kp ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juni 2010)

2,2V kannst du locker drauf geben vlt. sogar 2,3V. ich benche meine mit 2,2V


----------



## Lower (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

auf die Situation mit Alriin möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen bis auf ein Kommentar. Ich glaube einfach, dass es eine Art "Kreativpause aus persönlichen Gründen" ist, wie es bei Hollywood der Fall war. Ich möchte da aber auch nicht weiter gehen. 

Aber ich habe eine Frage:

Ich hatte diese schonmal gestellt. Hat jemand einen V-Mod für eine 9300GS

Gruß Lovro


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juni 2010)

mach mal gute hoch auflösende bilder von der vorder und rückseite der karte am besten ohne kühler und stelle die zusammen mit einem neuen thema in voltmod unterforum, da sollte dir dann geholfen werden. oder schreib mal mAlkAv an, der hat mir schon gut geholfen bei meinen vmods


----------



## Lower (20. Juni 2010)

Danke Lippo


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juni 2010)

Leute kommt schon ich brauche Anregungen für 1,6 Punkte! Dann habe ich die 300ter Wall im Bot durch 

ABer ich weis net wie, da ich keine HW mehr habe, mit der mehr als 0,1 Punkt drinn ist!


MFG


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2010)

Ein Notebook... liegt nicht irgendwo ein Notebook rum?


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juni 2010)

16  0,1 ergebnisse gehen ja auch, dann mal an der uni die rechner in urz benutzen sind sicherlich 0,5 punkte drinne


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ein Notebook... liegt nicht irgendwo ein Notebook rum?


 
Habe ich schon alle durch 



Lippokratis schrieb:


> 16 0,1 ergebnisse gehen ja auch, dann mal an der uni die rechner in urz benutzen sind sicherlich 0,5 punkte drinne


 
Ja, aber 16mal 0,1 ist mir zu blöde 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich benche schon den ganzen Tag, ich wollte am WE meine 500 voll bekommen. Gerade mal 4,1 Punkte gut gemacht. Es fehlen mir immer noch vier Punkte. Morgen bekomme ich von einem Bekannten noch drei Grakas, was das für welche sind wusste er selber nicht. Der kauft sich jedes Jahr eine neue Zocker Karte. Da wird sicherlich etwas brauchbares dabei sein


----------



## Alriin (20. Juni 2010)

Solche Bekannte hätte ich auch gerne... meine schnorren sich maximal eine Karte von mir.


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juni 2010)

@Alriin

Ich bin jemand, der schlecht danke sagen kann . Wenn da was bei ist was ich noch nicht habe, bekommt der die Karte natürlich bezahlt.


----------



## Barisan (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein paar XP's doppelt in meine Samlung, und zwar folgende:

1800+ AX1800DMT3C
1800+ AXDA1800DLT3C  
2000+ AX2000DMT3C - 2X
2000+ AXDA2000DUT3C
2700+ AXDA2700DKV3D

eine oder andere für welche ich dachte das dabei ist fehlt mir auch. Wenn einer interesse hat, kann er mich per PN kontaktieren.
LG


----------



## Matti OC (21. Juni 2010)

HI, ich hätte noch einen 2100+ Palomino (133), kannst du damit was anfangen?

lg Matti


----------



## Barisan (21. Juni 2010)

jeap, der fehlt in sammlung


----------



## Barisan (21. Juni 2010)

rest folgt per PN


----------



## Matti OC (21. Juni 2010)

Hi, yo alles klar.

lg Matti


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Juni 2010)

von gerade eben

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1019281_agr_cpu_z_core_i7_875k_4850_mhz

die 4925mhz bekomm ich auch noch hin war gerade leider nur zulangsam beim speichern da is er schonwieder runtergfahren  
mit dem neuen ram wird eh alles besser dann sollten auch 5000MHz drin sein zumindest für nen D.shot *daumen drückt*


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn du SMT deaktivierst, wirst du sicherlich höher kommen. Das bremst nämlich ziemlich arg.


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Juni 2010)

oki doki wird gemacht Danke dir,aber nun penn ich erstmal ne runde dann gehts weiter,evtll reicht sogar das smt zudeaktivieren das ich ne vali von den 4925Mhz schaff 

mehr vcore wollt ich nämlich erstmal vermeiden ned das mir der sockel noch durchknallt,wäre nämlcih nen echt dummer zeit punkt dafür


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

Ne andere Mögichkeit ist es nur einen Ram-Riegel zu verwenden und die Timings alle ganz rauf zu hauen.... sollten überhaupt alle limitierenden Faktoren ausgeschalten sein. Und unter Windows alles deaktivieren (msconfig = Dienste alle deaktivieren ausser Ereignisprotokoll).


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Juni 2010)

das mit dem ram riegel kann ich tun wenn mein neuer ram da is (g skill PI 2400mhz) 
der jetzige Geil 2133 hat nämliche ne macke evtll test ich aber mal mit einem ram riegel wie du vorgeschlagen hast da ich nicht weiss ob beide riegel spinnen oder nur einer


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2010)

^^He he ...da hat ja einen mächtig das Benchfieber erwischt 

Aber dann bist du hier ja richtig ....denn wir sind alle ein wenig durchgeknallt


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Juni 2010)

nen bissle ne 

eh ich dreh durch mit dem Ram, warum kann der sich ned 3sec am riemen reissen bis ich gesavt hab von mir aus kann er danach kann er tut was er mag 

4887,45mhz "ohne probs" (Agr's 4887.45 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 875K @ 4887.4MHz )
4900MHz und zack ram abgekackt (4mal hintereinander )

diesmal hab ich aber übern multi geclockt statt über den blck,geht auf ganz gut


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Juni 2010)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt ! FEHLER GEFUNDEN

super pi 
1x neu installiert und von 21sec (4,6ghz mit 2100mhzram) auf 11sec. gefallen (3,6ghz mit 1600mhz ram) 1M test

und ich dacht schon mein cpu is nen krüppel xxxxxxD


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

Ja,das sieht wirklich verdammt langsam aus.
Meine Erfahrung ist das ein frisches System durchaus 1 -1,5 sek bringen kann.
Aber dir fehlen ja mindesten zehn.
Bist du dir Sicher das deine CPU nicht throttled?
Oder ausversehen 2m genommen?
Lach nicht,ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Juni 2010)

du danke für die hilfe HAbs aber schon !

ich weiss nun worans lag,komischerweise sobald ich den super pi auf die platte speicher fängt der an zuspinnen,hab nun bei techpowerup ihn nur geöffnet statt direkt zuspeichern und dann gings komischerweise oO naja hauptsache er läuft nun so wie er soll nun kann ich die tage mal andere latzen versuchen und ma schauen vllt bekomm ich noch bissle was auf die cpu draufgepackt

aufjedenfall siehts nun so aus:
von 21sec bei 4620MHz und 2100 ram
auf 11sec  bei 3,6ghz verbessert
und nun von 11sec auf
9.00000 sec verbessert auch wieder bei 4663,7mhz cpu takt 


eh ich hab mir eben fast in die hosen gemacht als ich den score von 21sec sah (hatte ja davor geschaut was andere im HW bot mit nem 875k haben um nen vergleich zuhaben ob wirklich alles so stimmt)
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1019644_agr_superpi_core_i7_875k_9sec_0mshttp://hwbot.org/community/submission/1019621_agr_superpi_core_i7_875k_9sec_109ms?new=true


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juni 2010)

Sagtmal was für ein NT sollte ich mir holen, speziell für die Celerons @ LN2 ?

Bei >6Ghz ziehen die ja mit Sicherheit auch ordentlich 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2010)

Naja so viel ist das nicht. Sollte jedes 500-600W NT locker packen. Würde aber gleich ein ~850W NT kaufen. Das kannst dann auch gut für 3D Benches inkl. SLI verwenden


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juni 2010)

Habe ich mir auch überlegt aber da ich nur alte SLI Gespanne wie 2x 7600 usw. benche sollte ein kleineres NT auch packen.


Habe mir noch ein zweites Be Quiet 500W gegönnt...Jetzt ist endgültig kein Geld mehr da


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juni 2010)

Ich sag mal so lieber bisschen mehr als zu wenig 
Wenn du später mal 2 stärkere Karten zur Hand hast die deutlich mehr ziehen, kanns dann nützlich sein ^^ 
mfg


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juni 2010)

Schon klar, nur benche ich eben nur alte Karten und auch nicht so oft SLI.

Das ich später mal neuere Karten benche kann schon sein aber das "später" liegt noch weit entfernt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juni 2010)

Ja wenn das so ist reicht ein sehr gutes 850W aus alle Fälle , dicke


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juni 2010)

Für SLI Setups werde ich mir auch ein NT leihen, da ein 500W vll. doch zu schwach ist. Aber für alles andere reicht mir das 500W das ich mir gekauft habe.


----------



## Shi (22. Juni 2010)

Wollte nur mal sagen dass ich jetzt auch versuche PCGH ein paar Punkte zu verschaffen


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juni 2010)

Auch mal hier die Frage : 
Welchen Shop/Firma epfehlt ihr mir für Dice ??
Weil trockeneis-direkt ist ja schon teuer ^^

Gruss


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juni 2010)

Aber deren Preise sind für Lieferhändler Okay!
Kann sie nur empfehlen 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (22. Juni 2010)

Eventuell Linde


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, ob es mit dem Öl PC bei der EOS hin haut bzw. was fehlt uns noch?  Da ich noch nicht weiß, wann ich dort erscheine, werde ich mein Giga am WE aus meinem Sniper ausbauen und True mit zwei Rams zuschicken.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juni 2010)

Zum Teil haben Konditoreien oder Eifabriken in deiner Nähe auch Dice.
Meistens für 1€ das Kilo.
Manchmal sogar 2,5KG für 1€.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juni 2010)

Ah ok danke Leute, Roman hat mir auch einen Tipp gegeben.
Werde mal gucken 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## anselm (22. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Auch mal hier die Frage :
> Welchen Shop/Firma epfehlt ihr mir für Dice ??
> Weil trockeneis-direkt ist ja schon teuer ^^
> 
> Gruss



Schau dich in deiner Gegend um.
Vielleicht eine Lebensmittelfirma die mit Trockeneis kühlt...
Ist besser als wenn man es bestellt und zugeschickt bekommt.
Da geht beim Transport immer viel verloren.


----------



## Freakezoit (22. Juni 2010)

Nachher kommen von mir auch mal wieder nen paar punkte , 

GF 3 TI 200 128mb

01 WR ( 13xxx )
AM3 WR ( 2xxxx )
03 WR (18xx) 

Done


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juni 2010)

Im Sommer werde ich endlich mal ordentlich Punkte für unser Team machen


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Im Sommer werde ich endlich mal ordentlich Punkte für unser Team machen



Da bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nachher kommen von mir auch mal wieder nen paar punkte ,
> 
> GF 3 TI 200 128mb
> 
> ...


 
WR klingt doch immer supi 



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Im Sommer werde ich endlich mal ordentlich Punkte für unser Team machen


 
Nadann mal ran! Jeder Punkt zählt 

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Juni 2010)

hrrrr gleich sollte meine 5970 kommen,zumindest laut paketverfolgung  

evtll lassen sich damit noch paar points fürs team holen ,bin ma gespannt wie arg die 8x 8x ausbremsen falls es zustark is muss ich halt ma in nen NF200 brett inverstieren aber das is die kleinste prob.


p.s wprime der selbe kack wie bei super pi 1xinstall fehl geschlagen 24sec werd nun nochmal deinstallen und neu aufziehn dann sollte ich damit auch noch points holen können zumindest im 1024m weil beim anderen muss ich unfreiwillig runter takten sonst hab ich nen feuerball im case (81grad oO)


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

hi agr9550

hast du bei wprime unter advance settings auch die threadzahl richtig ausgewählt? 4 bei quadcore ohne ht und 8 mit ht? bei 4,5 ghz sollte man weit unter 10 sekunden sein

auch bei aquamark gibt man das ergebnis anderst ein als du. die punkte sind nicht 229,001 sonder 229001. der punkt ist der typische tausendertrennpunkt der amis. vlt. gibt es dann schon etwas mehr punkte für die ergebnisse

und du bekommst jetzt zu einer 5970 noch eine 5970 oder warum machst du dir sorgen um die 8x anbindung?


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Juni 2010)

ne ich bekomm zu meiner 5870 Xt ne 5970be dazu  sprich hab dann nen tri cf gespann statt ner single gpu deshalb die sorgen 

aquamark muss ich ma schauen da versteh ich eh eine sache nich so ganz,lass ich aquamark statt auf echtzeit auf hohe qualy laufen bekomm ich nen niedrigen gpu score (das is noch verständlich) und 26,000points bei cpu,stell ich auf echtzeit um bekomm ich 51.0000 bei gpu und nur noch 20.000 bei cpu irgendwie hauen da 6000points ab 

edit: nich lachen

wprime lief mit 1 thread *duckt,schande über mein haupt* 
7,31sec mit 8threads ausgewählt bei 3.6ghz und 1600mhz ram,ich glaub das kommt eher hin


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

aber superpi und wprime muss man doch nicht installieren, die sind doch lauffähig ohne installation einfach auf die exe klicken und ab die maus

da aquamark schon etwas älter ist kann es manchmal sein, das so was vorkommt, hauptsache die framerate ist schön hoch

na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf dein ergebnisse mit triple crossfire, crossfire und single 5870


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Aquamark unter Win 7 nicht läuft?


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Juni 2010)

HA mein erste pokal im hwbot

3platz (ok 4 ) bei wprime 32M unter den i7 875k mit 5,554sec  
aquamark hab ich nun 287266  mit single gpu (5870 1110/1373)


langsam glaub ich echt ich nehm den cpu für mein zukünftigen benchtable mit dice und verwerf die idee mit dem 655K


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Aquamark unter Win 7 nicht läuft?



doch läuft, brauchst aber für ein 64bit system einen patch, den gibt es zum beispiel hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/90234-info-aquamark.html


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juni 2010)

@ Lippokratis
Danke! Jetzt läuft es


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

Damit ist es endlich vollbracht 

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2010)

Noch nicht ganz... du brauchst 300 für den Hardware Master. Leg noch mal nach. *g*

Gratuliere!


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

ja, aber es geht jetzt um das Gesamtranking!

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch 

nächtes Ziel? 1000 Punkte?


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

Erstmal 400! xD

Machen wir mal ganz entspannt weiter, aber irgendwann will ich da auchnoch hin ^^

MFG


----------



## Barisan (23. Juni 2010)

Glückwünsch Icke&Er


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch

ich weiß noch ,wo ich vor kurzem meine 300 geknackt habe und dann auch die 300 in hw-points erreicht habe. leider gibt es ja den hardwaremaster titel nicht mehr...


Hab heute ne 4890 BE gekauft


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juni 2010)

Von wem denn???
Wenn die von dersuchti kommt war es die von mir, die früher mal Hollywood gehörte 

@ Icke
Glückwunsch


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2010)

@Icke, Glückwunsch.
Du rückst mir langsam zu nah auf die Pelle, werde mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Von wem denn???
> Wenn die von dersuchti kommt war es die von mir, die früher mal Hollywood gehörte
> 
> @ Icke
> Glückwunsch




ok, die hat ja mal ne reise zurückgelegt XD

mal schaun was die karte so drauf hat.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, Icke&Er  Weiter so!


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er
Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch und weiter so 


Ich habe auch eine Grenze überschritten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2010)

w00t da bist mir aber ganz schön davon gelaufen 

GJ


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juni 2010)

@True

Super 
Das ist natürlich mal ne Ansage!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2010)

@ True Glückwunsch
Das Mobo geht am WE raus, ich habe es gerade ausgebaut.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Icke&Er
> Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch und weiter so
> 
> 
> ...



dich werde ich aber auch nicht los 

Gute Arbeit Mario


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juni 2010)

Hi, Glückwunsch euch beiden, Icke und True.

lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch  
Bald gibts auch von mir ordentlich Punkte 

Ich persönlich finde True´s Hintergrund zum benchen (siehe Thread) sehr gut und deswegen nehme ich ihn auch 
natürlich nicht in seiner Version sondern leicht verändert und mit meinem Nick 
Mit Photoshop CS5 habe ich halt die Schrift verändert ( runtergeladen bei dafont....) und dann noch was mit nem Filter .... ^^
Bin noch nicht so wirklich der Pro in Photoshop aber so langsam wirds 

So nun zu meiner 1. Version 

Gruss


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juni 2010)

Wow geiler Background, den adaptier ich auch.
uch von mir Glückwunsch an Icke und True, mal sehen wann ich die 100 knacke, halbzeit ist aufjedenfall mal. Und ich bin froh endlich punkte zu haben, bisher warens mickrige 7.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juni 2010)

Danke Frink 
Ja ist erstmal die erste "alpha" Version 
Werde dir Tage versch. Sachen ausprobieren.....

Gruss


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

glückwunsch an true und icke 

so nach 1000H gestresse läuft nun mein tri gespann 
bios update später nochmal machen da mein bios sich zurückgestellt hatte (kp wieso is aber so)
und dann gehts auf punkte jagd 

eben nur zum test 3d vantage (gpu only) durchrennen lassen takts zueinander waren nicht angeglichen democh nen gpu score von 29.175  bei 3610MHz

ganz ordentlich find ich dafür das cpu limitiert und ich nur ne 8x 8x leitung hab  bin gespannt was mit 4510MHz noch geht und Oc karten

edit 2.17uhr
aktuelles bios wieder vorhanden direkt 4510mhz gegeben und mal nen TESTlauf durchgedrückt
gab direkt 1,3points fürs team  *knicks macht* (danke an alle für die tipps !!!!)

die 5870 hab ich nunmal runtergetaktet das sie genausoschnell läuft wie die 5970,system prozessor sind NICHT gecleant und lief nicht auf "echtzeit" 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e___performance_3x_radeon_hd_5870_33193_marks

später gehts weiter muss erstma ne runde schlafen dann gibts die nächsten updates


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal die 5970 alleine sehen, da du dort deutlich mehr Punkte holen solltest. Mit ner BE sind sicher die 1GHz GPU Takt drin.

Bei 3 Chips limitiert schon deine cpu, bei 2 sollte es genau im gleichgewicht sein.


Am besten du machst dir eine Benchplatte mit XP und Vista/7 drauf. So kanst du die maximale Leistung aus deinem Sys rausholen. 3Dmark03 würde mich brennend interessieren


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

ne 3te festplatte is in planung da ich die jetzigen 2 eigentlich beibehalten wollte,ausserdem hätt ich eh eine für mein zukünftigen benchtable gebráucht 

findest echt das es sooooo stark limitiert,ich bin nämlich echt postiv überrascht zumindest hab ich mit deutlich weniger gerechnet 
aber kann gerne mal 1 kern ausschalten  die 5870 steckt ja im 2ten slot deshalb kam ich auch so später weil ich direkt alles im case neu einbauen musste (die 5970 is ein riesenteil passt gerade so in mein p60 )

cpu clock ich die tage nochmal da hab ich nämlich noch luft da muss ich nur ne passendenes setting finden


----------



## 8ykrid (24. Juni 2010)

OrbLog  Blog Archive  NVIDIA Inspector 1.90 – Tool
Vllt kennt ja einer dies noch nicht und will es mal probieren


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Auch mal hier die Frage :
> Welchen Shop/Firma epfehlt ihr mir für Dice ??
> Weil trockeneis-direkt ist ja schon teuer ^^
> 
> Gruss


Wo in NRW wohnst du denn?


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juni 2010)

ich würde generell keinen großen SHop nehmen, sondern einfach mal in der gegend recherchieren.
Ich hab z.b. 10 Minuten von mir entfernt nen kleines Garagenunternehmen gefunden. DU kannst auch einfach zu ner Uni in der nähe, lebensmittelverarbeitungsfirma usw.
Einfach fragen, manchmal kriegste reste sogar kostenlos


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Juni 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wo in NRW wohnst du denn?



Jetzt grade noch in* Hennef* seit 15 Jahren ^^ 
Aber ich ziehe morgen um nach Oberpleis 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2010)

Ne,dann ist meine Adresse zu weit.
Ich hol selber ab in Rheinberg für 1€/Kg.
Du kannst aber auch mal nach Firmen suchen die mit CO2 reinigen,
da lässt sich unter Umständen auch was besorgen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Juni 2010)

Okay Schnitzel 

Zur Not hol ichs bei trockeneis-direkt....
Werde dann nächste Woche erstmal schaun wo da was ist in meinem neuen "Zuhause" 

Gruss


----------



## Barisan (25. Juni 2010)

@-Masterchief-
ist das Welt klein, dann sind wir beide so zu sagen fast Nachbarn .
LG

EDIT:
von mir aus gerne, ich wohne ca 3 km von Oberpleis entfernt.


----------



## anselm (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bench gerade eine kranke Geode NX 1500+. 
Die hat 1000 MHz Standart und läuft gerade bei moligen 22°C Wassertemperatur mit 2610 MHz. 
Schade das kein Eis mehr da ist, da wäre bestimmt noch was drin.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Juni 2010)

Cool Barisan 
Dann können wir in den Ferien oder an einem Weekend mal zusammen eine Session steigen lassen 

Gruss
EDIT: Okay


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Die hat 1000 MHz Standart und läuft gerade bei moligen 22°C Wassertemperatur mit 2610 MHz.
> Schade das kein Eis mehr da ist, da wäre bestimmt noch was drin.


161%
Respekt.


----------



## Berserker (25. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ich bench gerade eine kranke Geode NX 1500+.
> Die hat 1000 MHz Standart und läuft gerade bei moligen 22°C Wassertemperatur mit 2610 MHz.
> Schade das kein Eis mehr da ist, da wäre bestimmt noch was drin.




Schönes Ding. Welches Stepping? Welcher FSB? CPU-Z oder was stable?


----------



## anselm (25. Juni 2010)

Ja cpu-z.
Stabil wäre ja noch schöner. 

Fsb von etwa 208 MHz (208,8 x 12,5 = 2610)
Stepping weis ich jetzt gerade nicht.
Muss ich später mal nachschauen. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich die cpu-z file noch nicht auf dem usb-stick hab und das System ist schon abgebaut. 
Muss ich wohl morgen machen - jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juni 2010)

Session ist vorbei und ich habe noch ca. 6 Kg Dice, aber keine Lust mehr 

Ergebnisse können sich auch sehen lassen. -> Bot


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2010)

Da ist ja wirklich ordentlich was zusammen gekommen  Sehr gut! 

Hast Bilder vom System?


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juni 2010)

Es waren insgesamt 141,7 Punkte und paar Goldene.

Bilder lad ich später auch noch hoch.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juni 2010)

Saubere Arbeit House  -Ich muss leider bis zur Eos warten hoffe ich weis da noch wie man bencht^^


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2010)

Du hast es wirklich drauf, Aatanas. Die Geforce 8 gehört dir.


----------



## Matti OC (26. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Es waren insgesamt 141,7 Punkte und paar Goldene.
> 
> Bilder lad ich später auch noch hoch.



HI, echt krass , ich hab zwar 5 Punkte verloren, aber damit kann ich leben. 

lg Matti

edit, kann das sein, dass in der Teamwertung uns wieder ein paar Punkte fehlen?


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube Hollywood.


----------



## anselm (26. Juni 2010)

Ja Hollywood ist weg, aber warum?


----------



## Hollywood (26. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, echt krass , ich hab zwar 5 Punkte verloren, aber damit kann ich leben.
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> edit, kann das sein, dass in der Teamwertung uns wieder ein paar Punkte fehlen?



Ja, richtig. 
Habe mich nun doch dazu entschieden das Team zu verlassen. Entgültig.
Warum, wieso, weshalb? Das gehört hier nicht her. 
Ich wünsche dem PCGH Team alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Toto


----------



## anselm (26. Juni 2010)

Ist ja schade. 
Naja, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.



Berserker schrieb:


> Schönes Ding. Welches Stepping? Welcher FSB? CPU-Z oder was stable?



Ich habs jetzt hochgeladen:
BenchBruno's 2610.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2610MHz


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Es waren insgesamt 141,7 Punkte und paar Goldene.
> 
> Bilder lad ich später auch noch hoch.


 
grats  
schöne scores !


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juni 2010)

Paar Fotos vom Setup.

Lief nicht alles so glatt wie es sollte.  Immer wenn ich benchen will, kommt der Sommer mit dem feuchten Wetter und habe dann Probleme mit Eisbildung in den PCI-E Slot und muss zwangsweise auftauen.

Hab einmal aus versehen eine Ultra und eine 8800 GTX kalt gemacht und wollte eigentlich GTX SLI benchen, alles wieder abbauen und neu machen. Bei 4 Karten hat sich die Ultra reingeschlichen ohne es zu merken.

Konnte meinen neuen Delta-Lüfter testen - hat bei 12 Volt paar Ramkühler von der Karte geblasen.   Hab ihn auf 5 oder 7 Volt laufen lassen eben. Mordsteil.


Zum Schluss Danken an:

Matti_OC für paar gute Tipps, die ihn paar Punkte gekostet haben. 

der8auer für den geilen GPU-Pot, der lief unter Last ganze 15K  besser als meiner von Otti   Den  fetten Pot konnte ich mangels LN2 nicht testen.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Juni 2010)

@ House:  Schöne Scores. Das mit dem warmen feuchten Wetter ist aber auch Schei*e bei subzero benchen. Aber das mit dem Deltalüfter ist geil 

@Hollywood: Schade das du unser Team verlassen musst. Vielleicht sehen wir dich ja irgendwann wieder.


----------



## fuzz3l (26. Juni 2010)

@House:

Du hast eindeutig den Pot auf die verkehrte Karte gepackt? Wieso hat die GTX 480 noch keinen Pot drauf? 
Wobei...bei Dice wäre die bestimmt in den positiven Temperaturbereich gekommen...

Schöne Scores haste da erreicht! :nice:

Btw: Welche GPU Pots verwendest du da?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dr.House (26. Juni 2010)

Die 480 GTX hab ich extra nicht unter Dice versucht, wäre mir zu blöd bei +5°C zu benchen . Im August gibt es direkt LN2 drauf.

Die alten Karten kann man entspannt mit Dice benchen einigermaßen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Juni 2010)

Hey House, schöne Scores. Sonen Deltalüfter hab ich auch, so geil diese Dinger ! 
Könntest du nochmal in meinem Benchfred vorbeischaun, hab nochne Frage.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2010)

Kann das sein das es für diese Karte keine Zuordnung gibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß nicht wo ich die reinpacken soll ?....einer nee Idee oder muß ich ein Ticket ziehen ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2010)

^^Das ist doch ne X700 Pro 256MB und die gibt es dort 

Edit: aber die sollte dann eigtl. DDR3 als Grafikspeicher nutzen


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

Aber die pro haben doch DDR3 

@ Lippo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich habe mich auch schon editiert (zwecks dem DDR3)  
Wo hast du die denn rausgekramt?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

Aus einem Schrottrechner 

Hmm .....Ticket ziehen ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2010)

Könnte ne OC-Version einer normalen X700'er sein  Die dann wiederum nur DDR haben sollte 
Ticket


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

^^Aber die haben ja nur DDR ?......

Edit .Denke ich auch .Was soll ich auch sonst machen da sie nirgentwo reinpasst 

Hihi....


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Lippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Arbeit Mal gucken ob ich nochmal kontern kann


----------



## Alriin (27. Juni 2010)

Kannst du... das Zeug dafür ist auch schon unterwegs. 

Allerdings wird True dann auch noch mal nachlegen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2010)

Richtig. Es gab wohl ein paar mit DDR2, aber keiner hat eine beim Bot (außer du jetzt)


----------



## Lower (27. Juni 2010)

Hui ihr wart ja alle ziemlich fleißig! 

Schöne Scores von dir House! Hehe der Delta Lüfter, wie viel rpm hat deiner? Ist ja ein startendes Flugzeug!

ich habe heute auch ein wenig gebencht. Arbeit von 1 1/2 Stunden:

Lower's 8sec 172ms SuperPi run with Core i7 860 @ 5163MHz

Lower's 5266.9 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 860 @ 5266.9MHz


Meint ihr lohnt es sich 3D zu benchen (HD5870 @ H²O) ? Morgen am Vormittag sind erstmal Pifast, Wprime und PC Mark an der Reihe, mal sehen was ich noch erreichen kann 

Grüßle


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ja, richtig.
> Habe mich nun doch dazu entschieden das Team zu verlassen. Entgültig.
> Warum, wieso, weshalb? Das gehört hier nicht her.
> Ich wünsche dem PCGH Team alles Gute für die Zukunft.
> ...



Schade... und ich dachte es geht gerade bergauf...

Wünsche dir auch alles Gute!





Dr.House schrieb:


> Zum Schluss Danken an:
> 
> der8auer für den geilen GPU-Pot, der lief unter Last ganze 15K  besser als meiner von Otti   Den  fetten Pot konnte ich mangels LN2 nicht testen.



 Das freut mich zu hören. Schöne Bilder hast da gemacht 

Wirst sicher irgendwann noch die Möglichkeit finden den CPU Pot zu testen!


----------



## Turrican (27. Juni 2010)

@ true monkey

die richtige kategorie für deine karte wäre die hier. 

Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 videocard


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. Juni 2010)

Seine hat halt anscheinend 256 MB

Macht wohl keinen großen Unterschied ^^


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Juni 2010)

Karl wird es wohl wissen, wo die Karte hingehört...


----------



## Alriin (27. Juni 2010)

@Christian

Ich hab die Gestern im AF-Forum ne PM geschickt... hast du die nicht bekommen?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> @ true monkey
> 
> die richtige kategorie für deine karte wäre die hier.


 
Danke ....dann pack ich da die Ergebnisse rein sobald ich welche habe


----------



## anselm (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Gilt dieses Ergebniss, da da irgendetwas von Error steht?
Durchgelaufen ist es ja.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (27. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich denke das es nicht geht, wenigstens ich habe die nicht hochgeladen. Ich wollte nicht riskieren eine auf den Sack zu kriegen von Admins.

@Turrican
Sind solche Ergebnise erlaubt oder nicht?


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Juni 2010)

PIFast Läufe mit "Error in Computation" sind nicht erlaubt.


----------



## anselm (27. Juni 2010)

Schade, dann muss ichs wohl wiederholen.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Juni 2010)

HI, es wäre aber möglich die Zeit noch zu verbessern  , minimiere PIFast 

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juni 2010)

Mal mein Phenom mit Standard durch pifast laufen lassen^^ Nichts besonderes aber klein Vieh macht auch misst 

CrashStyle's 31.64 sec PiFast run with Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3200MHz


----------



## Turrican (27. Juni 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich denke das es nicht geht, wenigstens ich habe die nicht hochgeladen. Ich wollte nicht riskieren eine auf den Sack zu kriegen von Admins.
> 
> @Turrican
> Sind solche Ergebnise erlaubt oder nicht?


nein, die "error in computation" results  sind nicht erlaubt.



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Seine hat halt anscheinend 256 MB
> 
> Macht wohl keinen großen Unterschied ^^


das macht nichts, da es bei den karten keinen unterschied auf die leistung hat ob sie 256mb oder 512mb speicher hat.

wenn natürlich ddr2, ddr1 oder gddr3 verwendet wird, ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Juni 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, es wäre aber möglich die Zeit noch zu verbessern  , minimiere PIFast
> 
> lg Matti



Alternativ einen Grafikkartentreiber installieren....


----------



## anselm (27. Juni 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Alternativ einen Grafikkartentreiber installieren....



Den Tweak kennen wir schon.  Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Grafiktreiber ein bisschen mehr bringt als minimieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Juni 2010)

Boa geil, HWbot hat wohl schonwieder nen Problem, ich komm net rein.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

jepp ...ich war gerade am abladen als es zusammengebrochen ist 

Buhuu......will Punkte machen


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Mario, das ist ein Wink, dass du noch weiter benchen sollst


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

^^mache ich doch schon ....jetzt mal die x700


----------



## Lower (27. Juni 2010)

Wuhuu bei mir auch ne x700 allerdings eine mit 128MB 

Grüßle


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. Juni 2010)

Wir sind grade am überlegen uns ein Sockel 370 Board zuzulegen.


Was wäre da so am besten?
Asus TUSL2-C?


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juni 2010)

cusl2 für alle copermine und mit pinmod auch für tualatins. tusl2 geht auch, hat aber nur 1,8V max vcore aber dafür tualatin support. wenn ihr ein cusl2-c haben wollt schreibt mir mal ne pm


----------



## Matti OC (28. Juni 2010)

Hi, dass schaut doch mal richtig gut aus  fehlt nicht mehr viel

Country ranking

lg


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2010)

Soll ich mich mal zum Deutschen machen?


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Soll ich mich mal zum Deutschen machen?


 
Tritt erstmal wieder unserem Team bei 

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Soll ich mich mal zum Deutschen machen?



Sei doch stolz ein Ösi zu sein 

@ Icke
*zustimm*


----------



## Turrican (28. Juni 2010)

wenn ich ein deutscher wäre, wäre deutschland erster.


----------



## Barisan (28. Juni 2010)

@Alriin & Turrican
die selbe Sprache wie Deutschen (mit einen oder anderen Akzent) spricht ihr, und wenn man auf scwarz weiss umschaltet sind die Fahnen auch gleich, die Staatswappen ähnen auch  also...


----------



## Shi (28. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, bringt das eigentlich viele Punkte wenn ich als erster einen Sempron 64 3400+ benche? Hab den noch nicht gefunden, und wenn mein 2.PC fertig is test ich mal wie der so zu OCen is


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Das geht doch dann super gut ab!

CPU-Z -> 2P + Gold
super Pi -> 4P + 2xGold
PiFast -> 2P + Gold
WPrime -> 4P + Gold
PcMark -> 2P + Gold

Gesamt: 14 Punkte und 7 Gold

Leg los!!! 

PS: Wenn es sich nicht um diesen handelt!

MFG


----------



## Shi (28. Juni 2010)

Doch, das is genau der


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Juni 2010)

dann wars das mit 7mal gold 

die anzahl an 875K user nimmt langsam auch zu,find ich auf der einen seite schön auf der anderen ned weil meine points flötten gehn 
5waren es zu meiner anmeldung inzwischen sinds 10,allein letzte woche waren es 4 neuzugänge bin ma gespannt wieviele sich noch dazugesellen


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Dann besorg dir einen Pot und mach das Ding kalt 

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Juni 2010)

darauf wirds auch hinaus laufen 
hab den plan mit nem 655K nun verworfen da bisher mich kein bench postiv überascht hat dachte da is echt mehr drin,und 200 euro sind halt 200euro,das schon nen 1/4 von nem neuen 875K falls ich mein verheiz


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

Also an einem Pot solls nicht scheitern  Bei Bedarf einfach PN an mich


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Da ich leider Pech bei einem NT-Kauf im MP hatte und nun die Schnauze voll habe suche ich ein neues Bench-NT!

Es sollte so billig wie möglich sein und von hoh (zwecks anderer Bestellungen) sein

Einsatzgebiet: kleine Grakas, bis max GTX 260 (CPU E8600 @ LN2)

Hatte an das gedacht: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 (80+) | hoh.de

Was meint ihr?

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (28. Juni 2010)

Also am NT sollte man echt nicht sparen...
Ich weiß wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn man hinterher vom NT limitiert ist... Außerdem ist das idR eine einmalige Investition, die man über viele Jahre nutzen kann...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## speddy411 (28. Juni 2010)

Das Antec ist ein gutes NT...Hab es shcon oft verbaut aber ob es fürs Benchen in dem Bereich nicht vll. doch ein bisschen zu schwach ist ?


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

Also 550 w reichen, aber eben nur für das was du eben beschrieben hast.
Zukunftssicher ist was anderes. Du weisst selber am besten, ob das gut in deiner Situation ist.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juni 2010)

Hey Leutz 
Endlich mal wieder on ...... (umzug...)
Werde jetzt im Sommer schauen wie das mit dem Geld ist etc, und dann gehts los  
Sche*** Geld mangel^^
Naja schade das wieder einer ausm Team weg ist aber naja .....
Wir machen das schon 
Und ansonsten,nette Scores Dr.House 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Hat einer von dem schon was gehört?

ToPower PowerBird SE 1100W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ja eher das hier nehmen.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er: Da kann ich mich fuzz3l nur anschließen. 

Würde ein ~650W oder mehr empfehlen von einer entsprechend guten Marke (Enermax, Cougar, Corsair...)

edit: Habe mir diese woche das hier gekauft: http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Netzteil...r-TX-950W-ATX-22-CMPSU-950TX_i2334_105228.htm


----------



## chillinmitch (28. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Also an einem Pot solls nicht scheitern  Bei Bedarf einfach PN an mich



Ach, wenn es doch ,,nur'' der pott wäre...

Beschaffung, lagerung, preis von ln2 plus zusätzliche moddingvorkehrungen an der hardware + risiko des schrottens.
Das alles für nen highscore ganz oben.
Ist es das wert , oder nur was für leute ohne geldsorgen ?!

Ich weiss selber noch nicht ob ich neidisch bin oder das einfach nur für abgehoben halte. Naja, hab mich (erstmal?) für ne schöne wakü zum clocken entschieden , dann werden wieder punkte geholt.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

Haalt, wenn das dein erstes Mal benchen ist, solltest du nochnetmal an LN2 denken  
Nimm Trockeneis, das ist ziemlich billig, sehr easy zu handeln und zu lagern.
Moddingvorkehrungen beschränken sich eigentlich auf das Isolieren, und wenn du keine Fehler machst, passiert auch der HW nix.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2010)

Upps habe chillinmitch mit agr verwechselt


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

@Roman

Wenn ich mal genug Geld hätte! Das TopPower könnte ich für 70€ inkl bekommen! Aber nicht jedes 1000Watt + NT ist auch gut!

MFG


----------



## chillinmitch (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nicht gesagt ich will mit ln2 benchen , ich hab nur meine zwiespältige haltung zu solch extremOC Methoden geäussert.
Keine Sorge.Jetzt wird sich von luft zu wasser und später evtl. noch weiter vorgearbeitet.

gruss micha


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

So ists auch richtig  Langsam anfangen und Erfahrung sammeln ist der beste Weg!

@ Icke&Er: Wem sagst das  Aber wie gesagt, eine NT ist eine Investition für Jahre...


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt ich will mit ln2 benchen , ich hab nur meine zwiespältige haltung zu solch extremOC Methoden geäussert.
> Keine Sorge.Jetzt wird sich von luft zu wasser und später evtl. noch weiter vorgearbeitet.
> 
> gruss micha


Wenn du nicht davon besessen bist, dann ist es nicht dein Ding 
Natürlich ist es objektiv fast völlig sinnentleert, aber das ist Salat essen auch


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, eine NT ist eine Investition für Jahre...


 
Ja klar, darum reißt mich das 1100 Watt TopPower von SoF auch, aber da ich mit meinen letzten 2 gebrauchten NT`s Pech hatte bin ich mir unsicher!
Kannste das auch empfehlen für 70€?

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Juni 2010)

also SoF ist ja eigentlich ein relativ bekannter bencher.
Der wird dir schon kein defektes oder Halbdefektes NT verkaufen.
Allerdings ist TopPower eigentlich sch****


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juni 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist TopPower eigentlich sch****


 
Das dachte ich mir eigentlich auch


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit TopPower. Weder positives noch negatives davon gehört.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

Vllt, solltest du Sof mal fragen, wieso er es verkauft.
Aber ich glaube ehrlichgesagt net, dass der dir Müll andreht. Wenns ******** wär konnte ers auch auf Ebay an jemanden verticken der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juni 2010)

Das Corsair von Roman ist auch sehr sehr gut 
Wenn das Geld reichen sollte wäre doch zu überlegen ob du dir nich auch eins von Corsair holst mit 850W/950W oder 1000W 

mfg
EDIT: @ Don: was hasn für HW drinne? 
Ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob du jetzt das NT voll belastest oder nur damit spielst und HW hast die nur unter Last 500W brauch 
EDIT2: @ Don^^ achso


----------



## Ü50 (28. Juni 2010)

@Icke&Er was willst du denn mit 1100 Watt?
ich habe ein BE-Q D Power mit 650W sowie ein Corsair HX mit 850W.
Das 650 W reicht sogar für meine beiden 4850x2.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> EDIT: @ Don: was hasn für HW drinne?
> Ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob du jetzt das NT voll belastest oder nur damit spielst und HW hast die nur unter Last 500W brauch



Ich hatte mich vertan, dachte er meint ein Thermaltake TPower ( so hab ichs immer abgekürzt ), aber die Firma heißt ja ToPower....


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Upps habe chillinmitch mit agr verwechselt


 

das nehm ich dir nun übel !!!   
Weisst doch das ich OFFEN bin für neues,vorallem wenn ich dadurch die chance hab endlich meine 5000MHz vali zubekommen  


@8auer
hast ne pn bezüglich pot 


so BTT:

hab eben mal meine 2 ersten PIfast durchlaufen lassen 1x mit 3600mhz mit 24sec 
und einmal mit 4620mhz mit 18,86sec inkl den tweaks die ich gefunden hatte und noch auswendig wusste vom super pi info thread 

bei 4800mhz inkl ram oc is mir der angedamagde ram abgekackt,gerade wo ich speichern drück, so nen glück kann nur ich hab  ,schnellere latenzen um die fehlenden MHz rauszuholen damit es stabiler laufen würde kann ich leider vergessen da hat nämlich mein ram was dagegen 

aber nun wird erstmal gesparrt und dann hau ich richtig rein zumindest is das mein plan 

p.s wann bekomm ich mein rank "PCGHX HWbot Member" klingt nämlich besser als "Pc selbstbauer"


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juni 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Icke&Er: Wem sagst das  Aber wie gesagt, eine NT ist eine Investition für Jahre...




genau so hab ich es auch gesehen, mein revolution war wirklich nicht billig, aber dafür habe ich leistung pur und 5 Jahre Garantie!

Bald kommt der nachfolger der Revolution85+ serie raus. vielleicht ist da ein gutes P/L Nt dabei.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Juni 2010)

@ Icke&er vergiss das Topower schnell wieder glaub mir die sind nicht nur sche.... sondern so richtig ...... 

Ps: Meld dich mal bitte bei mir


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Juni 2010)

Roman was ist mit deinem 1000W Ikonik passiert?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> p.s wann bekomm ich mein rank "PCGHX HWbot Member" klingt nämlich besser als "Pc selbstbauer"



Einfach im Kontrollzentrum der Benutzergruppe beitreten


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> das nehm ich dir nun übel !!!
> Weisst doch das ich OFFEN bin für neues,vorallem wenn ich dadurch die chance hab endlich meine 5000MHz vali zubekommen


 
Dann solltest du am WE bei mir mit deiner Hardware vorbeischauen  ....30 Kilo Dice ist da und einen Pot habe ich auch


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Juni 2010)

True ich würde gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Roman was ist mit deinem 1000W Ikonik passiert?



Das läuft immer noch  Das 950W Corsair ist erst mal für den EOS Wettbewerbs PC und danach für ein weiteres Bench-System gedacht.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Juni 2010)

Okay Aber das Ikonik ist noch gut oder!?


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2010)

Jep läuft wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Matti OC (29. Juni 2010)

HI, jetzt passt es 

Country ranking


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Jawoll  
Hoch die Gläser !


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Juni 2010)

So will man es doch sehen  


Bald Platz 1 

€: Naja bald ^^..... irgendwann nach der EOS vllt


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann solltest du am WE bei mir mit deiner Hardware vorbeischauen ....30 Kilo Dice ist da und einen Pot habe ich auch


 
bringt doch nix mit dem ram,vorallem will ich dir ned das dice klauen 
aber wir benchen noch zusammen wenn mein zeug alles parat is versprochen!, brauch doch wenn der mich einweisst 

dauert nimmer lang dann hab ich alles parat  MB fehlt noch und ram + pot dann muss ich nedmal mein desk schlachten nur cpu raus und alles einpacken (2tes NT (cooler master m520) etc liegt alles hier )


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2010)

^^Hehe ....soll ich dir mal verraten das es sogar erlaubt ist deine Grakas auf mein Benchsys zu benchen und du darfst die Punkte einfahren


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Schwupps, in 20 mins steht er bei dir vor der Tür


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juni 2010)

er kann zwar deine hardware benutzen, aber ER muss benchen. Sonst ist das echt langweilig

jetzt hab ich endlich ein Sockel 478 Board hier(OEM), aber leider will der meine Northwoods CPUs nicht erkennen. normal war da ein celeron 345 drin.

Mir fehlen nur noch die beiden Super Pi läufe für den Wettbewerb. das kann doch net so schwer sein, eine cpu dafür aufzutreiben....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (29. Juni 2010)

@Eiswolf:

Du willst mit einem OEM-Board benchen ?


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ein OEM-Board entdeckt, das ganz wunderbar zum benchen war. War ein Gigabyte mit abgespeckter BIOS-Version. Original BIOS drauf und fertig war die OC-Platine.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Joa, aber für die ganz üblen OEM Fälle gibt es nochnetmal ein original-Bios


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2010)

Dann lötet sich Eiswolf halt nen VMOd drauf und erhöht den Takt unter Windoof. Man muss halt ein bisserl improvisieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Ach, löten muss ich auchnochmal lernen. Roman hat sich zum Glück bereit erklärt meine 8800 GT zu vmodden. 
Das machts einfacher^^
Tja, Takt unter Windoof erhöhn, hat bei mir nochnie richtig geklappt, immer nur Müll am wicvkel gehabt der net gefunzt hat.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ach, löten muss ich auchnochmal lernen. Roman hat sich zum Glück bereit erklärt meine 8800 GT zu vmodden.


 
....willst du die nicht gerade an House verkaufen.

Oder hast du mehrere


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Juni 2010)

ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht nein danke zusagen


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....willst du die nicht gerade an House verkaufen.
> 
> Oder hast du mehrere


Shit, du hast mich duchschaut !! 
Nene, ich hab zwei. Was sind die Dinger eigentlich noch so ca. wert ?
Ist einmal eine mit 1024 MB, und einmal eine mit 512.
hab kaum ne Idee...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte eigtnlich einfach nur die CPUs zum laufen bringen, aber leider tut sich bis jetzt nichts. das board hat noch nicht mal nen CMOS stecker

OC kann man vergessen, ich hab jeden taktgeber in setfsb probiert, nichts. board ist ein fujitsu kack. kein chance auf eine bios änderung.

scheint so als wäre nur der code für den celeron im bios

ich bin sowieso nicht der typ, der mit alten zeug bencht. alles ab dem 775 ist meine leidenschaft, amd muss ich noch ausprobieren...


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Geht mir auch so, ist doch öde in ner nen Goldpokal abzustaubn wenns nur 3 andere Scores gibt^^.
Bei mir ist es noch übler, das älteste System was ich bisher ertshaft gebencht hab, war mein i7-920 mit ner 8800 GT 
Bin halt der Nachwuchs^^
Hat jemand ne Idee wegen meiner Frage zu den Grakapreisen ?


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2010)

Ich miste gerade aus... DFI Lanparty nF590 SLI-M2R/G (Sockel AM2) - 2GB OCZ Platinum DFI Lanparty Edition.
Das Board hat einen an der Waffel. Irgendwie gibt es nach ner Zeit komische Grafikfehler, ansonsten rennt es brav und vor allem primestable. Zum benchen für AM2-CPUs eventuell noch immer ein brauchbares Teil. Dazu hab ich die passenden Ram (samt Rechnung und Garantie), die auch mit 1T laufen... was bei Sockel AM2 ja kaum lief. 50 inkl. Jemand interesse?


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Juni 2010)

Zur Graka :
Ich schätze den Wert der 512MB Version auf ~ 35€ höchstens 
€: Alrin, warum willst den ram und das MB loswerden ^^
Naja ich denke für 50 macht man nix verkehrt wie viel macht der Ram mit ?


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Ah danke, das war auchso ca. mein Tipp ~30-40.
Nja, dann ist es ja kein Weltuntergang wenn Roman das ding killt


----------



## Alriin (29. Juni 2010)

Ich sitze hier zwischen Bergen von Hardware... da das schön langsam überhand nimmt, muss ich ausmisten. Da ich mit Crosshair II, III & IV Formula bzw. dem DFI Lanparty DK 790FX vier bessere AM2+ bzw. AM3-Bretter hab, geb ich das nF590 ab. Und wie gesagt ist es für den täglichen Gebrauch aufgrund des komischen 3D-Fehlers nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Meine Frau hatte das Board in ihrem PC eingebaut und sie hatte bei Guild Wars immer wieder so komische Verzerrungen drin. Ansonsten lief es brav.
Der Ram macht laut Hersteller 4-4-4-15 1T. Ob er mehr packt, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, da ich andere Rams zum benchen nehme.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Ah, wie ich dich beneide.
Wielange haste eigentlich HW gesammelt für solche Mengen ?
nach dem Geld frage ich jetzt mal net


----------



## anselm (29. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich bin sowieso nicht der typ, der mit alten zeug bencht. alles ab dem 775 ist meine leidenschaft, amd muss ich noch ausprobieren...



Bei uns ist es genau andersrum.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich bin sowieso nicht der typ, der mit alten zeug bencht



Naja, altes Zeug gehört nunmal dazu 
Es wird gebencht was auf den Tisch kommt


----------



## Alriin (30. Juni 2010)

Besteht Interesse oder soll ich es auf den Müll tragen?


----------



## Lower (30. Juni 2010)

Hehe Michael, bevor du es zur MA48 bringst gugg bei mir vorbei  aber Geld kann ich im Mom nicht locker machen. Viel zu viele Ausgaben u.A. ein M3E 

Zur Netzteilumfrage von Icke. Ich habe mir zum Benchen ein HX850W gegönnt. Auch beim Benchen ist modulares Kabelmanagement praktisch. Die 10€ lohnen sich echt 

bei einem i7 @ 5GHz wird Dice schon zu warm :S - 35° am Potboden (Cu Pot)

Zja wird mal Zeit für LN²


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse oder soll ich es auf den Müll tragen?



Da ich leider gerade kein Geld hab bzw nicht viel.... (ändert sich ja bald wieder)
kannst du es von mir aus auf den Müll tragen 

Falls nicht jemand anderes Interesse hat .


----------



## speddy411 (30. Juni 2010)

Also bevor du es in den Müll schmeißt, schick es lieber jemandem der dir den Versand bezahlt. 

Ich würde es so auch nehmen.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

weiss ned ob ihr es schon gesehn habt
neuer WR bei 3D vantage von andre yang


http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_480_65980_marks

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=2303463&compareResultType=19


abartig,war eigentlich gerade nur auf der suche nachdem sandy brigde bench und les in der news dann das,da vergeht einem der tag schon am nachmittag


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Juni 2010)

> I'm sorry, the hwbot entry you've requested has been removed.


----------



## der8auer (30. Juni 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass beim Link hinten der Unterstich _ fehlt. Mach den dahinter und es geht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

Achsooo, Roman  sind wir doof^^ ne spass

Fette Sache vom yang ^^


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Juni 2010)

Schade, ich habe mich schon gefreut ^^
Aber 65,9k, heilige ********, und gleich 4 Thermis, dass dem net die Bude weggebrannt ist. Ich finds aber doof dass er keine Bilder vom Rig gemacht hat


----------



## anselm (30. Juni 2010)

Manche haben einfach zu viel Geld. 
4x GTX480, puhhh


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Juni 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Manche haben einfach zu viel Geld.
> 4x GTX480, puhhh


 
Das hat bei diesen Personen nichtsmehr mit Geld haben zutun! Die habe spezielle Kontakte und glaub mir: DER/DIE haben bei weiten mehr als 4 in den Händen gehabt.
Selektierung sage ich da bloß 

MFG


----------



## Kovsk (30. Juni 2010)

Andre hat sicher Beziehungen, aber er bekommt bei weitem nicht so viel Hardware wie du denkst 

Er ist schließlich kein Shamino, Nicksih oder hicookie der bei irgendeiner Hardwarefirma arbeitet 

Andre ist Millionär... er hat das Geld einfach


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Juni 2010)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Andre ist Millionär... er hat das Geld einfach



*zustimm*
Soweit ich weiss hat er einfach eine reiche Familie.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

Ach was für ein Traum 
So viel Geld zu haben, was als Bencher ja sehr nützlich ist


----------



## Kovsk (30. Juni 2010)

Ich weis auch wer seine Familie ist und woher sie ihr Geld haben  Das sind also nicht nur Gerüchte


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

die gpu score von 69129 is halt extrem

die frage is halt ob man mit 4x 5870 matrix / 2x 5970 toxic mit gleicher kühlvorrausetzung und nem ähnlich hohentakt das auch noch schaffen würde
schnell sind sie ja nur 69k is halt ne ansage find ich

was ich viel beachtlicher find is vor 1,5j war der rekord bei 3d vantage bei 45.000 gesamt 
inzwischen sind halt ma 24k einfach dazugekommen (soviel points hatte ich vor 1,5j nedmal gesamt > c2q mit 4850)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Juni 2010)

nein würde man nicht schaffen, die GTxen sind deutlich stärker als die 5870.

Mann muss bedenken, dieser score kann mit heutigen mitteln getoppt werden. warten wir mal bis er sein SR-2 aus dem Schrank holt und 4 selektierte karten hat, die 1,3 ghz machen. 70k sind locker drin


----------



## Kovsk (30. Juni 2010)

Sonderlich viel selektieren muss man da nicht  Modden, hipro BIOS drauf und -196°... und ein wenig Voltage, dann machen das alle


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> nein würde man nicht schaffen, die GTxen sind deutlich stärker als die 5870.
> 
> Mann muss bedenken, dieser score kann mit heutigen mitteln getoppt werden. warten wir mal bis er sein SR-2 aus dem Schrank holt und 4 selektierte karten hat, die 1,3 ghz machen. 70k sind locker drin


 
hat doch schon NICKSHIH versucht 
4x MSI 5870 light. (1.330/1.269MHz) 
2 xeon x5680 @ 5.6ghz
gesamtscore: 57596 (platz 7)


----------



## fuzz3l (30. Juni 2010)

Jetzt sind nunmal die GTX480 dezent schneller als die 5870 im Vantage...
Daher sind die 70k absolut nicht unrealistisch...


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Juni 2010)

abwarten southern islands kommt auch noch  die sollten dann wieder gleichauf ziehn mit den 480 sofern die karten ned in hosen gehn 

p.s wenn diese dann mal draussen sind bin ich eh gespannt wann der erste "irre" sich nen quad cf gespann reinsetzt


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Juni 2010)

Bei den TopBenchern dauert das teilweise nur Stunden


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Bei den TopBenchern dauert das teilweise nur Stunden



Warum auch nicht ? Ich finde es gut so aktiv in dem Bereich zu sein


----------



## Matti OC (1. Juli 2010)

Cool Alriin ist wieder im Team 

Overclocking Team Rankings

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja super  
Ich dachte mir doch das er wieder kommen wird 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Cool Alriin ist wieder im Team
> 
> Overclocking Team Rankings
> 
> lg



yay  Sehr schön!


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juli 2010)

Jawoll, WB Alriin


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Juli 2010)

Der Kaiser ist wieder im Land 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (1. Juli 2010)

Ja, Andre Yang wollte mich nicht adoptieren, zur AF wollte ich nicht und in Österreich macht Turrican einen auf Kaiser. Naja, da bin ich halt wieder zurückgeswitcht.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

WB


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja, Andre Yang wollte mich nicht adoptieren, zu den Großmäulern von AF wollte ich nicht und in Österreich macht Turrican einen auf Kaiser. Naja, da bin ich halt wieder zurückgeswitcht.


 
Wie im Team haben ja auch das beste Bier


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juli 2010)

In wehclem Team warste denn zwischenzeitlich ?^^


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie im Team haben ja auch das beste Bier


 
gold ochsen?!


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> gold ochsen?!


 
Baaah ......ich arbeite in der *Berg Brauerei* Ehingen .....und das sollte dir in Ulm inzwischen ja auch wohl bekannt sein .

Wir haben ja Werbung auf jeden Bus in Ulm (a geschoits Weizen)


----------



## Alriin (1. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> In wehclem Team warste denn zwischenzeitlich ?^^



In gar keinem. Das war ein Joke.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

ehingen hat bier? dacht die schnorren bei uns ulmern


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juli 2010)

@True, ich sollte mir wohl bei deiner Werbung eher Aktien von der Berg Brauerei besorgen, anstatt Anteile bei Jelzin zu erwerben. Metaxa währe auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ehingen hat bier? dacht die schnorren bei uns ulmern


 
Die Ulmer haben ja noch nicht mal ihr eigenes Bier auf ihren Festen 

www.kirmes-und-volksfest.de - Schwäbische Posse: Kein Ulmer Bier auf dem Ulmer Volksfest


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juli 2010)

Ich fühle mich voll, naja ich weiss net mit meinen 0,2 Punkten 

Naja bald gehts ab, vor allem in den Sommerferien wo die Schule nicht drängt 

lg


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

geschmacksverkalkung is ne weitverbreitete krankheit bei veranstalltern


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich voll, naja ich weiss net mit meinen 0,2 Punkten
> 
> Naja bald gehts ab, vor allem in den Sommerferien wo die Schule nicht drängt
> 
> lg



Hoffentlich gibt es bald Sommerferien, damit du endlich mal zeigen kannst was du drauf hast.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Baaah ......ich arbeite in der *Berg Brauerei* Ehingen .....und das sollte dir in Ulm inzwischen ja auch wohl bekannt sein .
> 
> Wir haben ja Werbung auf jeden Bus in Ulm (a geschoits Weizen)



Aus den Forenregeln:




> *4.3 Werbung*
> 
> Werbung im allgemeinen ist verboten. Die Betrifft alle Formen von Werbung in Threads, Blogs, Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und Interessengemeinschaften


----------



## Alriin (1. Juli 2010)

Aber persönliche Meinungen sind erlaubt:

Berg Weizen ist das beste Bier der Welt


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2010)

@Frink
multi smillys sind auch nicht erlaubt 

Und wir waren auch Sponsor der letzten EOS und es schmeckte ja auch einigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juli 2010)

> 4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte
> 
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> * Radikale Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter gerichtet sind.


A) ist diese Äußerung ja wohl richtig radikal, und 
b) bete ich Budweiser an 
Ich habs echt geahnt, dass du das mit den Multismileys rauskramst 
Aber in den Forenrefeln 2.0 wurde dieser Punkt geändert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juli 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es bald Sommerferien, damit du endlich mal zeigen kannst was du drauf hast.



Hehe klar 
Allerdings nicht direkt in der ersten Woche weil ich da angeln bin 

EDIT: @Elvis, Wär ne Idee, da ich eh nix zu tun hab wenn ich mal kurz Zeit ausserhalb der Schule hab


----------



## -_Elvis_- (1. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich voll, naja ich weiss net mit meinen 0,2 Punkten
> 
> Naja bald gehts ab, vor allem in den Sommerferien wo die Schule nicht drängt
> 
> lg



Ja, dann kannst du dich in der Zeit ja auch schon mal ans Tweaken machen 



Schön, dass Alriin wieder da ist


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hehe klar
> Allerdings nicht direkt in der ersten Woche weil ich da angeln bin
> 
> EDIT: @Elvis, Wär ne Idee, da ich eh nix zu tun hab wenn ich mal kurz Zeit ausserhalb der Schule hab



Angeln? das mache ich noch zwischen durch und zur Jagd gehe ich auch noch.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Frink
> multi smillys sind auch nicht erlaubt
> 
> Und wir waren auch Sponsor der letzten EOS und es schmeckte ja auch einigen



Auf jeden Fall  Berg Bier ist ein MUSS auf der EOS. So und jetzt genug mit Werbung usw.


----------



## Semih91 (1. Juli 2010)

Geil Alriin ist wieder back


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Juli 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Geil Alriin ist wieder back



Ganz genau 

Und ich muss zusehen dass ich in unmittelbarer Nähe von mir zuhause iwo Dice bekomm, zur Not bestell ich halt immer bei trockeneis-driekt


----------



## Barisan (2. Juli 2010)

@Servus Alriin,
es freut mich, dich in Team wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

So Leute seit nlangen habe ich mal wieder eine ATI zu Hause, aber ich habe Probleme mit dem OC.

Karte ist eine 4890 BE. ich komme im CCC nur bis 1200 mhz ram, gpu hab ich noch nicht gestestet. hab dann versucht mit riva, aber dort habe ich keine einstellungsmöglichkeiten zum oc(2.24 undtreiber 10.6) mit afterburner hab ich das problem, das die taktraten nicht höher setzten kann als im ccc und zudem setzt dann afterburner die volt zurück.(standart 1,4xxV max. im AB 1,35V)
 bios flsh würde ich gerne erstmal vermeiden.

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: die karte ist böse laut fast 5k u/min


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

@Eiswolf, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Jedoch nur bei meiner 4890.
Versuch es mal mit dem ATi Tray Tools Download - ComputerBase


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Juli 2010)

Was macht die Hardware für den ÖL PC Ü50?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

mit att kommt bei gpu erhöhung nur *******. nimmt das programm nicht automatisch den 3d takt? und bei volt gibt es nur 3 einstellungen, die weit unter dem liegt, was normal ist.

es gab doch bei afternurner die möglichkeit die sperre zu umgehen?  irgendwas im ordner, aber ich kann da nichts öffnen?(edit: habs grad ändern können)


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Juli 2010)

Ja, du musst die cfg von Afterburner öffnen und dann EnableUnofficialOverclocking von 0 in 1 ändern


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Was macht die Hardware für den ÖL PC Ü50?


Das Mobo ist bei True angekommen. Ich hatte jedoch vergessen die Rams drauf zu stecken Wenn ich früh genug vor Ort bin, bringe ich noch welche mit. Wenn nicht, will True noch zwei besorgen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

so jetzt bin ich fertig. erster eindruck: ich brauch xp und ccc 9.8

hab jetzt 76k in 03 mit 1050/1225 hingelegt. bei mehr gpu stürtz die karte sofort ab. mir fehlt halt hauptsächlich grundleistung. lohnt sich bei der karte LOD in 03 zu benutzen?


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

Meine geht nur 1030/1200 jedoch habe ich dabei 78K im 03 ohne LOD, jedoch unter Win 7 CCC 9.12.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Juli 2010)

Sorry wenn ich mal Frage, aber was ist LOD und wie funzt es ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

der erste in 03 mit der karte hat xp und 9.8. ich denke ich muss später mal auf mein bench xp den treiber installieren. ich merk ja gleich, ob die gundleistung steigt. dann kann ich mal lod testen...

@Frink: LOD beeinflust die schärfe der texturen. kann man bei riva tuner(nvidia) und att(ati) einstellen. bringt ja nach benchmark und hardware deutlich mehr punkte.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man das im Rivatuner einstelln ?
Und was heisst deutlich mehr ?^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

in riva kann man das im dem unterem dreieck neben dem oc buttom einstellen. Das große X Symbol. dort ist direkt der balken für lod. immer zum positiven ändern. am besten über 2.0

lod bringt es vorallem im 01er. dort ~ 7.000 Punkte. in den neueren benchmarks nur minimal, ~100 Punkte. in vantage wurde es kompkett deaktiviert.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

Versuch erst mal mit dem ccc 9.6, unter XP habe ich bis 9.12 ausprobiert.  
Da war nicht viel Unterschied.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

Reicht es unter XP für CCC Net.framework 2.0 zu installieren, oder doch lieber neuere? würde das vorteile bringen?

und dann noch was. ich hab mal vor längerer zeit mal gelesen, dass das deinstallieren des hd audio treibers auf der karte die leistung erhöht, stimmt das?


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Net. f 2.0 drauf. Auf deine anderen Fragen kann ich dir keine Antwort geben, da ich das noch nie ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Alriin (2. Juli 2010)

Den HD Audio Treiber brauchst du gar nicht installieren.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

ich hab jetzt mal 03 auf xp laufen lassen, aber dort habe ich deutlich weniger punkte 64,8k auf standart takt.

das liegt vorallem an troll's lair. da fehlen mir 100 fps

03 hab ich schon neuinstalliert und sonst hab ich nur den treiber auf performance eingestellt...

und unter xp wird auch die 4890 im riva tuner nicht erkannt. muss ich da die gpu umbennen oder so ähnlich?

edit: hab grad nen oc run gemacht, lächerlich 68k. mir ist grad aufgefallen, das mir auch 80 fps in battle of proxycon fehlen. nur nature und der erste test sind besser als unter win7. kann es daran liegen, dass nvidia treiber reste drauf sind?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die Karte zu heiss wird und sich runtertaktet ?
Logge doch mal die Taktraten.
Passiert mit abundzu.
Meinst du den CPU oder GPU-Test Trolls Lair ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

natürlich gpu, cpu braucht man doch nicht

das mit dem temps kann nicht sein unter win7 laüfts auch und die fps sind ja schon @ stock im keller.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Juli 2010)

Mhm, ok, strange ^^
weiss ich auchnet weiter


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

das einzige was auch sein kann, ist, dass das beschnitte bench xp zu stark beschnitten wurde. ich könnt das normale xp draufmachen und schaun ob es dann geht, aber das schaff ich heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Barisan (2. Juli 2010)

@Eiswolf

Was für LOD hast Du eingestellt?

EDIT
Stelle LOD erstmals auf 6.9 in Takt was Du jetzt hast und in ATI Tray Tool anzahl von vorgefertigte Bilder auf 5. Versuch danach stufenweise (um 1) LOD zu erhöhen um den zu finden beim welchen Wert dir Karte am besten läuft.  Du kannst bei Wert wo die Bbeste Resi rauskommt dan mit +/-0.x fine tuning machen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

bis jetzt gar keine. jetzt hab ich nochmal unter win7 gebencht und jetzt hab ich die gleichen probleme wie mit xp(100 fps in TL und 80 fps in BfP zu wenig)

ich takte mal die cpu runter, vielleicht ist das der überltäter (edit: ist nicht der grund)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Juli 2010)

hab jetzt mal den bench analysiert. takt bleibt bei 1ghz, keine lesitungeinrüche, gpu usage daerhaft bei knapp 100%, temp bei 57°C, volt auch dauerhaft bei 1,4375V.

hab jetzt verschiedene einstellungen im ccc durchprobiert, auch nchts.

für heute lass ich mit dem testen. morgen werde ich nochmal die karte benchen...

SRY FÜR DOPPELPOST!


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute ich bins wieder mit meinem NT 
Welches soll ich nehmen?

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair HX 620W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-620HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Straight Power 600W ATX 2.3 (E7-600W/BN117) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair TX 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich tendiere ja zum 700 Watt Cougar mit Kabelmanagement!

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (2. Juli 2010)

Nah ja , ich stehe auf BQ und Corsair


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Juli 2010)

Das Cougar ist super 
Ansonsten das Corsair.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn das BQ innerhalb des 1sten Jahres hopps gehen sollte, hast du innerhalb von 24h ein neues (das kostet nur einen Anruf[0800er Nummer] u. eine Mail) 
Ich weiß nicht ob die anderen Hersteller in DE auch solch guten Suport bieten (ist aber auch nur wenn falls) 
Was soll denn alles ran? Mein 600er (E5 Reihe) hatte es damals mit i7@4,3GHz und GTX275 SLI @ OC zu tun (waren grob ~550W)


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

jepp BQ 

Ich habe meins (750w Dark Power) reklamiert weil meiner Meinung die Schwankungen zu groß waren.
Ein Tag später stand der Postbote vor der Tür hat das alte mitgenommen und ein neues dagelassen.

Prob gelöst ....BQ


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2010)

Verheize gerade 30kg DICE. Das Kondenswasser bei den Temperaturen ist echt abnormal  Teste aber nur etwas rum. Erwartet also keine Punkte


----------



## Matti OC (3. Juli 2010)

och, ich teste auch nur etwas rum


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Verheize gerade 30kg DICE. Das Kondenswasser bei den Temperaturen ist echt abnormal  Teste aber nur etwas rum. Erwartet also keine Punkte



Ja das ist der Kack im Sommer 
aber davon lassen wa uns net aufhalten, den jeweiligen Raum schön runterkühlen und dann


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze hier auch mit 30 Kilo Dice 

Hat mal einer einen Link zu dem How to von CPU-z ?

Und warum ist meine Tastatur auf einmal amerrikanisch *Oder was wei- ich  ....aber nur hier im Forum


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Juli 2010)

Welches Howto ??

Alt und Shift , oder ?
Also die Tastatur umstellen ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Juli 2010)

Ich teste grad mal schön 480GTX sli   (850w NT) = 152.6k im 3DM03 (all Air)  @ RT 27°C  
Mal sehn wie die auf meinem Sys Rennen mit CPU@ H2O


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

^^genau das wars 

Das how to habe ich schon gefunden für eine CPU-z Validierung (Mache ichj nicht oft )


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Juli 2010)

Dieses cpuz how2 ?

edit. erledigt


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche mich gerade an 2d Marks .....

Q9400
E6850
E2140

mal schauen welchen ich als erstes aus dem Fenster schmeiß


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Juli 2010)

Mit dem 6850 sollte schon was zu holen sein im Bot, wenn er net zickig ist


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Juli 2010)

Ich stell mich unten hin und fang sie auf


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2010)

lol

GTX275 Lightning ist echt crap ohne LN2... Geht absolut nix.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> lol
> 
> GTX275 Lightning ist echt crap ohne LN2... Geht absolut nix.



Ja 
Aber dafür geht Subzero bzw halt LN2 dann richtig was


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2010)

Buhuu ...der Q9400 will nicht über 4,1 Ghz hinaus


----------



## anselm (3. Juli 2010)

Wir haben gerade ein echt gutes Exemplar (Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino) mit H20 gebencht. 
Wir hatten 2x Stück. Der eine ging richtig schlecht und der andere sollte noch mal unter Dice.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (3. Juli 2010)

Yeah wir sind 20. im Team Ranking


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Yeah wir sind 20. im Team Ranking


Glückwunsch, weiter so


----------



## Barisan (3. Juli 2010)

@-_Elvis_-
Jungs weiter so.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Juli 2010)

So, heut hab ich weiter an diesem dreckigen low fps bug gekämpft, aber ohne erfolg. mir bleibt nur die möglichkeit xp neu zu installieren.

und ich hab heruasgefunden, dass bei meiner 4890 ab 1066 Mhu gpu takt die OCP einschaltet. ab diesem takt helfen auch keine 1,5V mehr. gibt es bei der 4890(referenzlayout) einen ocp mod? am besten wäre es, wenns übers bios mölgich wäre...

ich hab hier mal einen schönen nature aus 03, dreckiger low bug versaut alles.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Juli 2010)

Au, das ist bitter 
Hoffentlich findest du ne Lösung, mir fällt nixmehr ein


----------



## fuzz3l (3. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> So, heut hab ich weiter an diesem dreckigen low fps bug gekämpft, aber ohne erfolg. mir bleibt nur die möglichkeit xp neu zu installieren.
> 
> und ich hab heruasgefunden, dass bei meiner 4890 ab 1066 Mhu gpu takt die OCP einschaltet. ab diesem takt helfen auch keine 1,5V mehr. gibt es bei der 4890(referenzlayout) einen ocp mod? am besten wäre es, wenns übers bios mölgich wäre...
> 
> ich hab hier mal einen schönen nature aus 03, dreckiger low bug versaut alles.



Das ist keine OCP...
Suche mal nach "4890 OC Sperre" bei Google...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Juli 2010)

hm, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hilft das neue bios nicht immer.

hat das einer von euch schon mal ausprobiert?

und ich hab jetzt den ganzen thrad von XS durchgeschaut und hab nur das bios am ende des themas gefunden. LINK ist das fürs referenzlayout?


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juli 2010)

Den Fehler hatte ich vor einigen Monaten schon mal "MOM Implementation" Das SYS kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden. Ich weiß jedoch nicht mehr, wie oder wo ist die MOM Datei her bekomme.  M.E. fehlt die Datei seit dem ich über Treiber cleaner  die ATI Treiber gelöscht habe.
Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Barisan (3. Juli 2010)

@Ü50
Dieses Fehler entsteht wen die Treiber öffters mit Externen Clearner deinstaliert werden. Deinstaller von ATI löscht nur Treiber aber nicht CCC wie auch nicht alle Einträge in Registry. MOM ist bestandteil von CCC welche auch von Treiber in Reg eingetragen wird. Deswegen wird der von Driver Cleaener von Platte und in Reg gelöscht. Wenn man die Treiber mit Driver Cleaner entfernt, muss CCC auch entfernt werden. Bei der erneuter Treiber instaltion, wenn CCC nicht deinstalier ist, wird MOM nicht reinstaliert. Hörrt sich irre aber wahr. Einfacher gesagt, Instaltion Proz sieht den instalierten CCC und überspringt einfach CCC abschitt in install.inf Datei.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juli 2010)

OK danke dir


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Juli 2010)

Ok, jetzt bin genervt, jetzt hab ich windows neu installiert, aber trotzdem hab ich den low fps bug. jetzt fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, was ich ändern könnte...


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juli 2010)

@Eiswolf93
mach dir nichts drauß ich setze XP auch gerade neu auf. Mit der MOM CCC habe ich nicht hin bekommen. Jetzt finde ich den Stick nicht wo ich NF 2.0 drauf habe


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Juli 2010)

ich hab vorhin beim neuen xp zuerst nf 4.0 installiert. beim neustart ging ccc nicht. nf 2.0 war nicht installiert.

scheinbar muss nf 2 drauf sein. also kann man sich die neue version auch sparen


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Juli 2010)

Dann kann es eigentlich nur die Karte sein...

Ich habe mal von Boris (stummerwinter) gehört, dass wohl einige Karte diesen Bug haben. Was man dagegen tun kann, weiß er aber auch nicht...

Haste mal das Bios neu geflasht bzw einfach mal von einer anderen Karte eins geflasht? Zum Beispiel ein ASUS TOP Bios, falls es das gibt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dr.House (4. Juli 2010)

Alle Welt weiß, bei 1066 ist bei der 4890 Schluss ohne gemoddetes Bios 

Also googel ist dein Freund


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Juli 2010)

Jah 200p Marke geknackt 


anselm hat noch ein paar PCMarks nach unserer Session fertig gemacht und Pifast mit dem Duron 1,6GHz . 


Leider sind die anderen Benchmarks mit dem Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino nicht so gut geworden :/
Ich hasse wprime .. 

irgendwie ist die Zeit grottig, evtl müssen wir mal das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen ^^


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön ihr zwei  Weiter so!


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Juli 2010)

Wow, Glückwunsch


----------



## Alriin (4. Juli 2010)

Gratuliere!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Juli 2010)

Danke euch 


In den Sommerferien werden wir vermutlich mal mit Dice benchen 
(Diesmal ernsthaft *g*).


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> In den Sommerferien werden wir vermutlich mal mit Dice benchen
> (Diesmal ernsthaft *g*).



Das will man doch hoffen 
Und auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Tja bald hab ich auch Sommerferien 
Schule ftw^^


----------



## anselm (4. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> In den Sommerferien werden wir vermutlich mal mit Dice benchen
> (Diesmal ernsthaft *g*).



Jo, dann kommt erst mal der Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino unter Dice.
Bei dem holen wir uns hoffenlich Gold und schlagen Tiborrr. 
Mit der H20 ging der ja schon richtig gut.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr schlag ihn, ich denke das sollte möglich sein 
Kenn eure CPU ja nicht aber schonmal Good Luck 

lg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ich brauch mal euren rat in ram kaufberatung für amd:

Lieber die Dominator GT 1600 CL6(sehr teuer), oder die neuen Gksill Flare 2000 CL7? oder gibt es noch andere gute rams für amd?

als board kommt wahrscheinlich ein Biostar 890FX zu einsatz(oder doch lieber ein Asus CH4?)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

Hey 
Ich kenne die Gskill nicht persönlich, von daher kann ich leider nix sagen aber ich denke schon das sie ordentlich sind ( ich würde die Domis nehmen ) 

lg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Juli 2010)

aber die domis kosten doppelt soviel wie das biostar board

ich könnte auch die billigsten domis nehmen(2000 cl 8-9-8) sind etwa 60 euro günstiger als die cl6. reichen die, um cl6 fahren zu können?


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> reichen die, um cl6 fahren zu können?



Kommt drauf an, ich denke mal die Gskill wären dann doch besser (günstiger) oder vllt sofgar die PI von Gskill auch mit cl6 ......

lg


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich könnte auch die billigsten domis nehmen(2000 cl 8-9-8) sind etwa 60 euro günstiger als die cl6. reichen die, um cl6 fahren zu können?



Wenn du mit deinem AMD-Setup richtig Spaß haben willst solltest du die Dominator GT 1600 C6 nehmen, nur die eignen sich wegen der verbauten Hyper Chips für hohe Taktraten bei CL6.

Die neuen 2000C8 würde ich nicht nehmen, da sind ziemlich sicher die selben Chips verbaut wie auf den G.Skill Flares, und für niedrige Timings sind die nicht gemacht.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2010)

@Eiwolf

Vergiss Biostar... nimm dir ein CIVF und du wirst deine Freude haben.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Juli 2010)

ich wollte grad fragen, ob das biostar auch so hohe ram taktraten, wie das CH4 macht?

nehm ich das ch4 und die domis bin ich schon fast an dem preis, wofür ich biostar + flare + 1 und 3 kern cpu bekomme. ich zahl dafür knapp 100 € drauf.

der beste tri core ist doch der 720 BE, oder?


----------



## Alriin (5. Juli 2010)

Nein, der beste Tricore ist der Phenom II *X2* 555. *g*

Und der ultimative Global-Points-Brringer ist der Sempron 140.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Juli 2010)

wenn man bei amd die cores freischaltet, wird dann automatisch die cpu mit 4 kerne betrieben, oder kann auch 3 einstellen?

so erstes fazit: alles zusammen(ch4+domi cl6+1 und 3 kern cpu) kostet das knapp 550 €. Zeil: diese kohle in 2 wochen auftreiben....

danke für die hilfe, ich hätte als 3 kern cpu den 720er genommen


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juli 2010)

In Sachen RAM würde ich mich mal bei Mushkin umschauen.
CL6 und 1600MHz.
Der RAM geht aber auch wenn man Ahnung von RAM OC hat auf bis zu ca. 1900-2000MHz.
Und dazu kostet der RAM ca. die Hälfte der Domis.
Mushkin Enhanced Redline Red Frostbyte DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (996805) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Edit:
Als Board würde ich nicht auf Biostar setzen.
Entweder ein MSI 790FX-GD70 (das gibts mitlerweile gebraucht für 80€)
oder evt. das CIVF.
Das MSI 890FX-GD70 wehre evt. auch mal eine überlegung wert.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juli 2010)

Den Ram brauchst du doch sicher nur zum benchen oder?
Wenn ja, schreib mal memphis@mg oder wie der genau heißt an, der hat ein haufen guter D9GTR Chips auf Lager! 
Wird billiger als neu

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Juli 2010)

samma jungs vllt fällt euch noch was ein
ich kämpf gerade in 20MHz schritten um mehr takt das ich mal 4.600MHz zum benchen hab stat 4500

inzwischen bin ich nun bei 4565Mhz (also gut 50mhz mehr) und bei 4grad weniger core temp da ich spannungen drosseln konnte,von 1.45v auf 1,425v

(4565MHz bei 1,425v Vcore (mit HT) vdroop is aus )

nun bekomm ich aber inzwischen immer wieder vantage abbrüche KEINE bluescreens sondern vantage stellt irgendwelche fehler fest ,und zwar diese hier 
C:\Users\AGR\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC8D3.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\AGR\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDD08.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\AGR\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDDD4.tmp.mdmp
hab die schnell rauskopiert als win mich fragt ob ich diese mirco. schicken soll 

woran kanns liegen,bin schon jede vcore durch von 1,425-1,481v
vtt hab ich zur zeit perm. zum benchen bei 1,375v (1,35v und 1,40v brauchten aber auch ,wieder vantage abbruch ohne bluescreen)

pll hab ich auf 1,800
Pch 1,20

vorallem das lustige daran is ich kann den cpu test egal ob 06 o Vant. dann nochmal starten der läuft dann wieder 2sec durch und dann wieder zack aus und das könnte ich belieben oft bis zum nächsten morgen tun

die 4600MHz wären mir schon angenehm wegen meine tri cf selbst die 50mhz brachten mir was also nun ned lachen weil ich im zehner bereich rumtoggel  (ja es klingt lustig ich geb zu ) 


grüße chris


----------



## Alriin (6. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> wenn man bei amd die cores freischaltet, wird dann automatisch die cpu mit 4 kerne betrieben, oder kann auch 3 einstellen?
> 
> so erstes fazit: alles zusammen(ch4+domi cl6+1 und 3 kern cpu) kostet das knapp 550 €. Zeil: diese kohle in 2 wochen auftreiben....
> 
> danke für die hilfe, ich hätte als 3 kern cpu den 720er genommen



Bei AMD kannst du so viele Kerne freischalten bzw. deaktivieren wie du magst. Sofern CPU und Board mitmachen gibt es da keine Grenzen.


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> In Sachen RAM würde ich mich mal bei Mushkin umschauen.
> CL6 und 1600MHz.
> Der RAM geht aber auch wenn man Ahnung von RAM OC hat auf bis zu ca. 1900-2000MHz.
> Und dazu kostet der RAM ca. die Hälfte der Domis.
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline Red Frostbyte DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (996805) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Die lohnen sich nicht, da kann er sich auch die G.Skill Flare oder die Dominator GT 2000 CL8-9-8 holen, wobei ich dann noch die G.Skill vorziehen würde weil sie für AMD-Prozessoren optimiert wurden. Das einzig Gute an den Mushkin ist der Preis.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn an den Mushkins soo schlecht???
Die haben CL6 und gehen zum teil auch über 2000MHz


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Den Ram brauchst du doch sicher nur zum benchen oder?
> Wenn ja, schreib mal memphis@mg oder wie der genau heißt an, der hat ein haufen guter D9GTR Chips auf Lager!
> Wird billiger als neu
> 
> MFG



Wie heistn der genau ??
wenns geht, kannste mir ja mal den genauen name von dem geben 

LG


----------



## Kovsk (6. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Mushkins soo schlecht???
> Die haben CL6 und gehen zum teil auch über 2000MHz


CL6 ist nicht alles  Wenn der Rest der Timings schlecht ist bringt CL6 nichts, außerdem wird CL6 auch erst ab 950MHz interessant...

Die Mushkins haben von den werten her BBSE bzw eher Powerchips nach BBSE Bauart... die gehen vom Takt her sehr hoch aber immer mit komischen Timings wie 7-9-7 oder 8-10-8 oder gar 9-11-9... da kann mans auch gleich lassen 

Alte gute BBSE sind auch nicht schlecht, ich habe ein Kit hier leigen das 1040 7-8-7-18 32m bei 1,76V macht... das machen aber nur ein bruchteil aller BBSE.

Für ein AMD System kann man auch D9GTR nehmen, AMD IMCs sind weniger empfindlich auf VDImm als Intel IMC (wobei hier >2V auch erst nach Wochen oder Monaten dauerbetrieb zu Schaden führen)


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Juli 2010)

interressant

das hilft mir auch weiter,dann verwerf ich wohl mein plan mit dem g.skill pi
und werd mir wohl die a-data 2200Mhz raus lassen cl is 8-8-8-24

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a482541.html


----------



## Kovsk (6. Juli 2010)

Die Adata dürften bei den Timings bei dem Takt nach Elpida Hyper verbaut haben, also das beste was man kaufen kann


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Juli 2010)

denk ich doch auch beim gskill pi hätte halt der preis gereizt aber die latenzen schrecken irgendwie ab

7-10-10-28 2200MHz
8-11-8-28 2300MHz
9-11-9-28 2400MHz

wahrscheinlich sind halt echt noch die "selben" kits


was ich wieder schade find is das die dominator GTX serie nur bei corsair direkt bekommstt und dann musste auch noch einzelne module kaufen....
aber 1 modul für 250dollar is halt echt übertrieben viel geld wenn da 4gb haben willst biste direkt 500euro los


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. Juli 2010)

GTX ist echt unbezahlbar. ist nur was zum prozen^^

die adata sind nochmal 20 euro teurer als die domis cl6, die aber für abgestimmt sind. für den preis kann ich mir schon den 1090T kaufen...


----------



## Kovsk (6. Juli 2010)

Gute RAMs stehen bei mir relativ weit unten für Bench-Setups 

Als erstes kommen GFX und CPU, dann das Board und dann erst der RAM... Mit richtig gutem RAM kann man hier und da nochmal Punkte raushohlen, aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie mit einer besseren CPU oder GFX


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> die adata sind nochmal 20 euro teurer als die domis cl6, die aber für abgestimmt sind. für den preis kann ich mir schon den 1090T kaufen...


 

jo die domis sind aber "nur" 1600er keine 2200 
domis mit cl8 gibts nur mit 2000mhz und die sind wieder genausoteuer wie die a datas nur mit weniger mhz somit kannste dann wieder zu den a data greifen (das is die katze die sich selber in schwanz beisst,deshalb hass ich ram kaufen) 



kovsk das stimmt allerdings,wobei bei mir eh nix mehr geht 

LGA hab ich nen 1156 mit nem i7 875K,nen andere cpu lohnt nicht mehr auf dem sockel

gfx hab ich schon mehr wie genug leistung für mein "kleines" brett 

und da der evo one  nen schuß bei mir hat muss also ein neuer her,der muss sogar richtig einen am brett haben weil bei 1200mhz bootet nedmal mehr,fehlercode E8 > ram  mit 

1600mhz kackt er nur ab,mit 2055mhz läuft er wiedermal,mit 2133 kackt er wieder ab und eigentlich sollte er 2133mhz bei 9-9-9-28 1t schaffen laut geil

sonst würde ich nun auch ned tauschen


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Mushkins soo schlecht???
> Die haben CL6 und gehen zum teil auch über 2000MHz



Wie Kovsk schon gesagt hat sind auf denen PSC verbaut, wie momentan auf fast allen Kits. Und die sind nun mal nicht das wahre zum benchen.
Klar schaffen sie recht hohe Taktraten, aber nur wenn du sehr hohe tRCD-Werte verwendest, und das kostet viel Leistung.



Agr9550 schrieb:


> das hilft mir auch weiter,dann verwerf ich wohl mein plan mit dem g.skill pi
> und werd mir wohl die a-data 2200Mhz raus lassen cl is 8-8-8-24



Auf den A-Data sind Hyper drauf. 



Kovsk schrieb:


> Gute RAMs stehen bei mir relativ weit unten für Bench-Setups
> 
> Als erstes kommen GFX und CPU, dann das Board und dann erst der RAM... Mit richtig gutem RAM kann man hier und da nochmal Punkte raushohlen, aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie mit einer besseren CPU oder GFX



Hm, ich hab momentan nur guten Speicher, aber kein System um sie zu nutzen. 
Wir sollten uns mal zusammentun.


----------



## Agr9550 (7. Juli 2010)

hab ma 5.0points fürs team ranking geholt und das mit nem bench wo ich nedmal mit 0.2points gerechnet hätte 

2x gpu rankig scheinen sich gut points fürs teamranking holen zulassen zumindest für mich gerade,da arbeite ich nun mal weiter dran vllt geht da noch was ! 

true du hast doch ne menge cf gespann zuhause liegen,lad die benches dochmal hoch wenn es ned noch ned hast. Kleinvieh macht auch mist,kennsch doch als schwob 




aber mal was anderes ,weiss ned ob ihrs schon gesehn habt im vantage hat sich der rank 1 geändert,andre runter vom dron,nick shih rauf,bin echt gespannt wie andre drauf reagiert ob da noch was nachkommt oder obs ihm egal is weils von nem member aus dem selben team is..
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_480_66031_marks

das foto mit den 6pötten und der ganzen rolle klopapier als iso zusatz is auch sehr süss 

und das 2te is,die erste 7GHz vali fürn 980X is auch raus,und vom wem gepostet > HICookie
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1272581.png

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1024341_  (denkt an den unterstrich mit rauskopieren,sonst kommt ne fehlermeldung) 

schade das es nur mit 2 kernen gemacht is,6kerne + ht wären halt noch MEHR prollo,denoch sehr harter score wie ich finde


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

Joa, das Bild ist wirklich geil 
Aber es sind nciht 6 sondern 7 Pötte.
Die NB wurde auch mit LN2 gekühlt


----------



## Agr9550 (7. Juli 2010)

tatsache hab ich wohl übersehn im "klopapier" rausch 
es is ja schon spät 

p.s pott weiss > charming is auch schneeweiss also ausrede zählt !  wetten er hat ne großhändler karte bei metro für klopapier/taschentücher und küchenpapier !


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juli 2010)

@Agr9550

Ja den neuen Vantage WR hab ich schon gesehen, die  7Ghz noch net, echt nice 

lg


----------



## anselm (7. Juli 2010)

Wer ist den der neue in unserem Team?


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

Guck mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/107916-hallo.html

Und hier das HWBot Profile:
MaKo's profile


----------



## Matti OC (7. Juli 2010)

HI, yo, Mako ist jetzt bei uns im Team


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

Aus welchem Team das Aufgelöst wurde kommt ihr eigentlich???
Ich glaube ich habe da was verpasst


----------



## Matti OC (7. Juli 2010)

Hi, aus dem HWOC.at (hardwareoverclock.com)

lg


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juli 2010)

Achsooo, danke!

@ Eiswolf
Weisste schon was neues wegen RAM?

ich persönlich würde mir lieber ein relativ günsitges RAM Kit aber dafür besseren Prozessor kaufen.


----------



## bau7s (7. Juli 2010)

moin,

wollte mal kurz fragen was für ein Board ihr für einen W3565 empfehlen würdet.
Auswahl besteht zwischen: Classi E760, P6T6 oder MSI Eclipse PLUS
Könnte alle relativ günstig bekommen und bin noch unschlüssig. Preislich natürlich MSI < ASUS < Classi

Vll. klappts ja dann auch mal, dass ich auch mal paar Punkte hole ^^


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Das Revolution ist für Xeons eher ungeeignet. Nimm das MSI.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2010)

Die Frage ist was du denn mit dem Board anstellen möchtest? Extreme OC und High BCLK? Dann wäre das Classified die beste Wahl. Ansonsten eher MSI oder ASUS


----------



## bau7s (7. Juli 2010)

Naja, extreme erstmal (noch) nicht 
Konnte mich immernoch nicht dazu durchringen einen Pot zu kaufen und mal Dice zu testen. Wird aber (wenn alles läuft wie geplant) auch noch kommen.

Ich glaub ich teste einfach mal das MSI... Falls mir das gar nicht zusagt, kann ich ja immernoch umsteigen.
Wobei ich den andauernden "FF" beim Classi schon von Augen sehe... Hab ich damals beim P6T7 auch geschafft 

danke euch beiden (gleich 2 Meinungen, denen ich voll vertraue) ^^


----------



## Barisan (7. Juli 2010)

400 Punkte erreicht, sch... Wetter.. zu heiss


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2010)

Das solltet ihr euch bei Gelegenheit mal durchlesen  50 days and 50 nights ......


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Und ausgerechnet dieser Geistesgestörte ist mein Hauptkonkurrent in Österreich. 

hmmm... zwei Ösis, beide etwas "krank"... auffällig sowas.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

beim super pi 32m run brauch ich wohl ne USV, da es bei den gewittern im sommer immer stromschwankungen gibt. 
der run wird dann ca. 50 bis 60 tage dauern.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2010)

Oh man das ist echt richtig abartig


----------



## -_Elvis_- (7. Juli 2010)

Echt krank Karl *g*
Das wäre verdammt ärgerlich, wenn das nach einem Monat abstürzen würde 

Ach jaah; alte Hardware ist was tolles


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Leider hab ich mir meinen ersten PC erst recht spät gekauft.... so hab ich überhaupt keinen bezug zu dem ganzen alten Zeug. Alles unter Sockel A ist für mich nur Müll. Wär aber sicher interessant gewesen die komplette Geschichte live mitzuerleben.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (7. Juli 2010)

Tja da bin ich auch zu jung dafür ^^
Sockel A ist schon alt für mich, ich hätte mal Lust ein Sockel 7 System zu benchen


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Ich sagte nicht, dass ich zu jung dafür bin. Der erste PC vor dem ich saß war ein Atari-Irgendwas. Da hat Karl noch in die Windeln gekackt.  Nur hab ich mir erst 2000 einen PC gekauft.... davor war ich auf der Piste und hab mich amüsiert.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

ja, ich bin halt schon mit einem 286 und später dem 486er aufgewachsen. da hab ich schon dran rumgespielt als ich noch in die volksschule/grundschule ging. 
mit dem 486er hab ich dann 1996 auch das erste mal geoct.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (7. Juli 2010)

Okay, da kann ich nicht mithalten 

Mein erster eigener Rechner war ein P4


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juli 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Mein erster eigener Rechner war ein P4



Bei mir auch P4 2,4 Ghz ich glaub B Northwood ... oder ? naja egal...

Das mit den 50 days / nights oha, abnormal  

Nunja zur schlechten Nachricht :

Meine erste richtige "Bench Session"  sollte jetzt in den Sommerferien sein aber da unser Auto kaputt gegangen ist ( ich glaube iwas mit Zylinderköpfe) ( uralter Saab 9000)
muss natürlich Ersatz her.
Sowas geht selbstverständlich vor, von daher wird meine 1. Richtige Bench Session wohl in Richtung Herbst verschoben ( anfang September, wahrscheinlich).
Schade , aber so schlimm ist es dann doch net denn ich hab dann nict mehr diese lästigen "Sommertemps" im Nacken und werde nicht von Kondenswasser überflutet 

LG -Masterchief-

PS: Ich dachte mir ihr solltet das wissen 

EDIT: Das Fussball Spiel ist ja mal abnormal spannend


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

der bug wurde nun gefixt.
die hwbot engine untersützt nun auch "days"


----------



## anselm (7. Juli 2010)

Meine Elteren hatten noch einen Officepc mit einem i486. Auf dem hab ich auch meine ersten Spiele gespielt. 
Nur leider haben die den weggeworfen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Juli 2010)

50 Tage... warum nicht?

Falls jemand den reokord knacken will ich hab hier einen i368 20 mhz rumligen. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar ungebraucht! falls die hülle, die dabei war, die boxed hülle ist, ist der sogar neu boxed. ich würd cpu verschenken, ich habe selber kein board/speicher und ehrlich gesagt, wäre mir das auch zu doof.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

einen 386er hab ich hier schon am start. leider muss ich die 8mb speicher aber wohl noch etwas aufrüsten.


----------



## anselm (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch noch einen i486-66 MHz.
Aber der ist wahrscheinlich viel zu schell.


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Braucht wer die CPUs:

Mobile Intel Pentium 4 3,06GHz - SL726 für PGA478
Mobile Intel Pentium 3 1,00GHz - SL5CH für PGA478/479
Intel Celeron 633MHz - SL3VS für Sockel 370 (Coppermine, B0-Stepping)
Intel Pentium 2 350MHz - SL2U3 für Slot 1 (Deschutes, dB0-Stepping) 

Gratis abzugeben.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

ich würde sie nehmen, darf aber ja nicht.


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

Du Gierrammel hast schon genug! 

Aber wenn sie aus meinem Team keiner nimmt.... (_anscheinend sind die Boys hier schon ziemlich verwöhnt_) ...nehm ich sie dir zur EOS mit.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

wäre kein problem, ich würde ev. auch etwas dafür bezahlen.


----------



## speddy411 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich würdse auch nehmen...


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2010)

btw. ein super pi 32m vom sx 25 kommt hoffentlich bald. muss da aber noch etwas warten wegen gewitter und so. 
von einem dx 33 hab ich schon einen 176 stunden durchlauf. 

ein dx 40 braucht sogar knapp 180, da er nur mit 20x2 läuft.


----------



## Alriin (7. Juli 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich würdse auch nehmen...


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich dir schon ein paar Sachen geschickt. Da würd ich gerne mal ein paar Scores sehen mit einem netten Sprücherl drin... so was in der Art wie "thx to Alriin, the greatest Overclocker on Earth". 
Dann können wir weiterreden.


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> so was in der Art wie "thx to Alriin, the greatest Overclocker on Earth".



Wieso denn lügen?  *duckundweg*

Ich seh schon, die EOS wird der Knaller...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## speddy411 (7. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich dir schon ein paar Sachen geschickt. Da würd ich gerne mal ein paar Scores sehen mit einem netten Sprücherl drin... so was in der Art wie "thx to Alriin, the greatest Overclocker on Earth".
> Dann können wir weiterreden.




War eigentlich auch nicht ernst gemeint mit den CPUs.
Wenn ich mal dazu komme den ganzen Kram von dir zu benchen kommt so ein "Sprüchlein" definitiv darunter.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

man man man ich hab eindeutig zuwenig cpu leistung für mein tri cf gespann ...

aquamark stinkt halt voll ab...
mit 4510Mhz 3x865/1250Mhz = um die 300.000points
mit 4620Mhz hingegegen schiesst der score direkt mal 12.000points hoch auf 312.000points ohne was am gpu takt gemacht zuhaben und dann schmiert mir der hund noch ab...

fazit: benchen is kacke (wenn man zuwenig cpu leistung hat)  

und Vantage wo ich punkten könnte is ned im wettbewerb vertretten 

Roman du bist schuld,haste sicher mit absicht gemacht das es kein vantage gibt ! 

Hier deine strafe (3D mark 03 mit 3gpus)
*120. *136055 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Agr 

*121. *135347 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der8auer 

grüße chris


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Juli 2010)

Aua, das tut weh


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2010)

Hmm 312k im AM, kenne ich nur mit einer Karte  Klick


----------



## Alriin (8. Juli 2010)

*protz* 312k kenn ich nur von günstigen Low Profile Karten.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2010)

^^Ja, aber auch mit der gleichen Systemvoraussetzung (nur andere Graka(s))


----------



## Alriin (8. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> und Vantage wo ich punkten könnte is ned im wettbewerb vertretten
> 
> Roman du bist schuld,haste sicher mit absicht gemacht das es kein vantage gibt !



Ich hoffe du benchst den vantage trotzdem... bringt zwar für den Wettbwerb nix, aber dein eigenes bzw. das Teamkonto freuen sich trotzdem drüber.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

klar lass ich vantage laufen,da geht wenigstens was vorallem da meine pads nun unterwegs sind dann kann ich der auch mal bissle spannung drauf geben 

der aquam und 06 is bei mir halt echt sehr niedrig habt ihr def recht,hatte schon mit meiner 5870 im solo betrieb schon 300.000 bei AM 

vantage 
03
05

gehen eigentlich gut, nur bei 06 da fehlt def cpu leistung,AM keine ahnung was da los is mir schwanken auch brutalst die fps und beim 3DM01 kann ich nix zusagen da is vista 64bit drauf hab und damit biste eh der gehornte 


*1. *5632.62 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diezel Intel Core i7 875K @5632.6MHz <<< oO ....auch will,wäre der richtige cpu score für mich


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> fazit: benchen is kacke (wenn man zuwenig cpu leistung hat)
> 
> und Vantage wo ich punkten könnte is ned im wettbewerb vertretten
> 
> ...



Vantage ist nicht dabei da er:
- etwas kostet
- Nur mit Vista/Win7 läuft
- Nur mit DX10 Karten läuft


Welche Strafe? 

Ist nicht die Hardware-Kategorie (GTX285) und gobal zählt dieses Ergebnis für mich nicht da dieses hier mehr Punkte bringt  der8auer's 104983 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 1250/1351MHz


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

dann sitzen wir im selben boot meine single 5870 brachte auch mehr als das tri cf ergebniss (aber im vantage) 
ok das sind gute agumente dafür haben 64bit user mit vista probs bei 01


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2010)

Ja Probleme, aber man kann es immer laufen lassen  Habe mir bei der Auswahl schon was gedacht.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

macht doch nix
jedem kann man es eben nie recht machen  Wäre auch zuviel des gutens wenn man sowas verlangen würde


Aber ich glaub aquaarsch ähm mark will mich verarschen
ich schaff mit 3,6ghz und 2gpus mehr points wie mit 3 gpus bei 4,5ghz
erst dacht ich "ok vllt schnürrt die cpu den graka den hals ab schalt ma mal 1 gpu weg" 

dann lass ich 4,5ghz laufen mit 2gpus und bekomm dann "1:1" den selben score raus wie mit 3,6ghz cpu takt und 2gpus  und zwar lausige 260000points

cpu score bleibt immer der selbe von 24000 
ich glaub 1x hatte ich mehr wie diese 24k aber das kann daran gelegen haben das AM nen guten tag hatte oder was weiss ich
wenn ich 5min länger den bench sehn muss lernt meine kiste fliegen....SOOO nen hals


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2010)

Besorge dir mal ein XP für 1-2 Karten (ich glaube trible funzt nicht unter XP) und wenn muss es doch irgendwo einen vernünftigen Patch(eine spezielle direcpll.dll Datei) für ATI geben.
Die CPU sollte bei 4,5GHz so ca. 32/33k schaffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

ja eben und ich komm auf lausig 24k das schafft sicher noch mein alter pentium 4 auffem 423 sockel


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2010)

Nicht ganz, aber mit dem Pentium hast du schonmal recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (8. Juli 2010)

wau da hat sich das umrüsten ja richtig gelohnt bei mir  


achja habs nun neuinstallt und nochmal neu gepatcht (hab ich sicher schon 10mal)
bin jetzt schonmal bei 29.000 cpu bei 4500ghz  

mir reichts für heute mir aquamark,hock mich nun auf den balkon und schiess mich ab vllt komm ich wenigstens da auf 3,3promille statt 33000 im cpu score

edit:2.44uhr

ich und aquamark werden echt keine freunde
pc lief den ganzen tag mit 4ghz
nun boot ich eben mit 4,5ghz weil ich eigentlich pcmark durchlaufen lassen wollte und denk mir "einmal noch" und plötzlich hab ich nen cpu score von 30.500
mit 4,6ghz 31k

kp aus heiterem himmel 2000points mit selber einstellung wie heute mittag da gabs nur 29k


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juli 2010)

Hab von nem Kumpel grad nen Link bekommen : http://www.trockeneiskaufen.de/inde...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=1&Itemid=65

bisschen Teuer !?   !


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. Juli 2010)

Ja leicht teuer 

Was hast du denn vor zu benchen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte, wenn ich welches bräuchte bzw. nutzen könnte umsonst bekommen, aber auch nur sehr grobkörnig geschweige teilweise in ganzen Brocken 
(muss mir nur nen Eispickel u. Pot besorgen )


----------



## Matti OC (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, ja, etwas teuer.

Trockeneis-Pellets - Google Search

ich glaube der Druchschnitt war so bei 12 Kg 36,- € inkl. Verpackung und Versand.

edit, schau mal hier:
http://www.trockeneis-direkt.de/trockeneis-pellets-3-mm.html

lg Matti 

PS: AGR , versuch mal ohne HT, im 2003 /2005 und AM3 brauch man das nicht.
dann sollte auch bis 200 MHz mehr drin sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juli 2010)

@Matti :
Ich kenne trockeneis-direkt.de 
Sonst würde ich ja net behaupten das es bei der einen Firma soo teuer ist 

lg
EDIT: @ Elvis 
 Dieses Jahr wohl nur noch, Celerons etc (alte Pentiums/Athlons und weitere "oldschool HW"  Würde auch gerne mit aktueller HW benchen nur leider bin ich wie ich ja ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben hab finanziell grad net wirklich gut dran 
Aber in paar Monaten sollte das wieder besser sein


----------



## Alriin (9. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> EDIT: @ Elvis
> Dieses Jahr wohl nur noch, Celerons etc (alte Pentiums/Athlons und weitere "oldschool HW"  Würde auch gerne mit aktueller HW benchen nur leider bin ich wie ich ja ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben hab finanziell grad net wirklich gut dran
> Aber in paar Monaten sollte das wieder besser sein



Ich kann nur jedem hier empfehlen so viel wie möglich mit der alten Hardware zu arbeiten. Nicht nur, dass es genauso viel - wenn nicht mehr - Spaß macht (_meine schönste Session war mit einem Phenom II X3 720_) wie neue Hardware zu benchen, hat man auch noch den Vorteil, dass sich bei einem Defekt der Bench-Harware der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen hält. Ausserdem braucht man meiner Meinung nach sowieso ~1 bis 2 Jahre bevor man sich an die ganz großen Trümmer wagen sollte.
Ich persönlich werde nach dem letzten großen Angriff (1x Core Ranking wPrime und PCMark05, erneuter Versuch in CPU-Z, Ausbau der SuperPi und PiFast-Scores mit dem 980X, .) nur noch Sockel A, 939 & Co benchen..... hoffentlich.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Juli 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich könnte, wenn ich welches bräuchte bzw. nutzen könnte umsonst bekommen, aber auch nur sehr grobkörnig geschweige teilweise in ganzen Brocken
> (muss mir nur nen Eispickel u. Pot besorgen )


Also, von meiner Trockeneisquelle krieg ich den Stoff auch in 1kg Scheiben, ist allerdings überhaupt kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil !
Das Zeug verschwindet langsamer beim lagern, da es weniger Oberfläche hat, das zerkleinern geht schnell von der Hand und ist nett zum abreagieren, das Dice hält auch beim benchen länger, da es deutlich dichter ist. Für mich überhaupt kein Nachteil !


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem hier empfehlen so viel wie möglich mit der alten Hardware zu arbeiten. Nicht nur, dass es genauso viel - wenn nicht mehr - Spaß macht (_meine schönste Session war mit einem Phenom II X3 720_) wie neue Hardware zu benchen, hat man auch noch den Vorteil, dass sich bei einem Defekt der Bench-Harware der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen hält. Ausserdem braucht man meiner Meinung nach sowieso ~1 bis 2 Jahre bevor man sich an die ganz großen Trümmer wagen sollte.
> Ich persönlich werde nach dem letzten großen Angriff (1x Core Ranking wPrime und PCMark05, erneuter Versuch in CPU-Z, Ausbau der SuperPi und PiFast-Scores mit dem 980X, .) nur noch Sockel A, 939 & Co benchen..... hoffentlich.



Und man kann in den meisten Fällen auch locker genauso viel Punkte holen 
Und das mit den Finanziellen stimmt wirklich....
Andreyjang ist ja auch kein Hartz4 Empfänger


----------



## Alriin (9. Juli 2010)

Hier ein weiterer Vorteil von Old School ----> SuperPi32M mit Duron 800 @Air. Entspannter gehts nicht. SuperPi starten, DVD einlegen und chillen.


----------



## Barisan (9. Juli 2010)

@-Masterchief-

ich hab eine oder andere So. A CPU doppelt in meine Sammlung, Bord - mal gucken ob die drei noch laufen, CPU Kühler - mal schauen. Jugend muss man helfen - melde dich diesbezüglich.

@Alriin
hast Du zufälig vllt einen kapputen NF7 (NF7-S2) bei meinen ist denke ich BIOS Chip ade. Melde dich bitte per PN.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juli 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @-Masterchief-
> 
> ich hab eine oder andere So. A CPU doppelt in meine Sammlung, Bord - mal gucken ob die drei noch laufen, CPU Kühler - mal schauen. Jugend muss man helfen - melde dich diesbezüglich.



Das ist sehr nett von dir 
Werde mich diesbezüglich mal melden 

@Alriin:
Ja da kann man mal sehen 
Bei "HighEnd" HW brauch man halt viiiel mehr Kohle, ich bin ja noch Schüler und kann mir nicht mal eben ein 980x Setup machen/kaufen


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Juli 2010)

oldschool benchen ist absolut top und punkte bringt es auch. hatte ja mal irgendwann 1000 Punkte fast nur mit old school hardware ala Pentium 2 und 3 gesammelt - lohnt sich also. und je mehr die alten sachen benchen umso mehr punkte gibt es auch - also ran ans werk


----------



## Agr9550 (9. Juli 2010)

da muss ich dir recht geben mit dem punkte ranking

ich sehs gerade an meinem zeug da benchte mit 4.5-4.6GHz neue hardware und im endeffekt bekommst 0.1points 0.4points da andere die selben idee hatten nur direkt mit ln2 dice oder ner single stange abräumen


----------



## Alriin (9. Juli 2010)

Der derzeitige Punktebringer schlechthin ist der Sockel A: CPU aufs Brett, Vista installieren, bis zum Anschlag übertakten und egal mit welcher Kühlung: Cups und Punkte ohne Ende in wPrime.


----------



## Barisan (9. Juli 2010)

@Alriin
Das stimmt, ich bin grade dabei das ganze Programm zu durchlaufen.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Juli 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Alriin
> hast Du zufälig vllt einen kapputen NF7 (NF7-S2) bei meinen ist denke ich BIOS Chip ade. Melde dich bitte per PN.



Hi, ich glaube ich habe genau das was du suchst.


----------



## Barisan (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,
PN kommt


----------



## Alriin (9. Juli 2010)

> TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days:
> 1. 	knopflerbruce made 165 submissions worth 474.70 points.
> 2. 	04ahgy made 164 submissions worth 204.30 points.
> 3. 	Jureleitor made 147 submissions worth 7.00 points.
> ...



Gratuliere, Mate!


----------



## anselm (9. Juli 2010)

Unsere Punkte stammen fast ausschließlich von Sockel A Hardware. 
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, schaut auch nicht schlecht aus  

TOP 5 Best Scoring Teams Last Month:1.	 PURE scored 3.767,80 points, and was ranked 1st globally.
2.	 Bench Tec UK scored 3.450,40 points, and was ranked 4th globally.
3.	 OCClub scored 1.973,90 points, and was ranked 8th globally.
4.	 Team KATANA scored 1.872,60 points, and was ranked 22nd globally.
5.	 PC Games Hardware scored 1.867,90 points, and was ranked 8th globally.



TOP 5 Most Active Teams In Past 30 Days:
1.	 PC Games Hardware members made 773 submissions worth 89,70 points, and was ranked 8th globally.
2.	 OC Forums members made 444 submissions worth 411,60 points, and was ranked 18th globally.
3.	 Bench Tec UK members made 361 submissions worth 349,80 points, and was ranked 4th globally.
4.	 Overclock.net members made 345 submissions worth 166,50 points, and was ranked 33rd globally.
5.	 PURE members made 329 submissions worth 2.268,30 points, and was ranked 1st glo


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Juli 2010)

Jawoll 
Ich benche morgen auch mein neues Rampage III Extreme mit i7-920, dazu habe ich ne voltgemoddete 8800 GT dazu nochne 8800 GT für SLI.
ich bin eher der Typ der aktuelle HW bencht^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2010)

Schöne Leistung! Großes Lob an alle


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Juli 2010)

> 3. Jureleitor made 147 submissions worth 7.00 points.


Fail 
Das sind 0.04 PTs pro Result.


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, schaut auch nicht schlecht aus
> 
> TOP 5 Best Scoring Teams Last Month:1.     PURE scored 3.767,80 points, and was ranked 1st globally.
> 2.     Bench Tec UK scored 3.450,40 points, and was ranked 4th globally.
> ...



endlich mal unter den TOP5 bei den Punkten. Das aktivste Team sind wir ja eh immer 

Super Leistung vom Team. Glückwunsch an alle die dazu beigetragen haben.


Professor Frink schrieb:


> Fail
> Das sind 0.04 PTs pro Result.


  es gibt auch Benchmarks die keine Punkte bringen , aber dafür Pokale. ich glaube die rechnen auch nur die Punkte die fürs das Ranking in der Overclockers League gelten. Weil da fehlen ja z.B. House und Matti die beide über 300 Punkte erbencht haben, aber eben nur HWPoint über den 300-Limit


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Juli 2010)

Jojo, is klar, trotzdem ist die Zahl nett 
Zieht in nen bisserl ins lächerliche in der Liste, weil die Typen um ihn rum halt Punkte gemacht haben^^


----------



## Matti OC (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, na ist doch was, überall wo man hin schaut sieht man  -PCGHX-


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juli 2010)

Super Leute weiter so aktiv 
Hab noch nen Pentium3 hier gefunden (ausm alten Win95 Rechner)
Tja im Herbst gehts los 
Werde dann mal gucken ob ich mit Barisan auch mal benchen werde, er wohnt ja um die Ecke 

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juli 2010)

Jop so habe ich mir das vorgestellt!

PCGHX oben mit dabei 
Wenn das keine Artikel auf der hwbot Main wert ist -> schiefen Blick zu Turrican werf 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (10. Juli 2010)

Hi, ach einen 75 MHz Rechner, hätte ich auch noch.


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2010)

ich muss meinen 486 super pi 32m "rekord" mit dem SX nochmals "verschlechtern"  
Turrican's 7days 11h 40min 44sec 992ms SuperPi 32m run with 486DX-40Mhz @ 40MHz


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Juli 2010)

Karl, da fehlt mir eindeutig die ms Angabe aufm Screenshot...
Muss ich wohl mal reporten...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nachtelf (10. Juli 2010)

TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days:
1. knopflerbruce made 165  submissions worth 474.70 points.
2. 04ahgy made 164 submissions worth  204.30 points.
3. Jureleitor made 147 submissions worth 7.00 points.
*4.  Nachtelf made 113 submissions worth 34.80 points.*
5. VasGTO made  87 submissions worth 192.60 points.


Alriin schrieb:


> Gratuliere, Mate!



THX  

Werd nächste woche mal sehen ob noch was mit meinen beiden Rentnern geht:
AMD Athlon 1400Mhz (Fsb 133)
Intel Pentium 3 1.0Ghz  Coppermine


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute

zu welcher CPU soll ich das Ergebniss genua hochladen? Finds da nix passendes 

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntjd0oizob.jpghttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntjd0oizob.jpg

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Muss einer diesher hier sein. Aber bei ES ist das echt schwierig zu sagen... Woher hast denn den? Was soll es denn fürn ES sein? HWBOT Browse Hardware.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juli 2010)

Hatte den mit meinem Kumpel kurz in den Händen gehabt, da er ihn gleich weiterverkauft hat 
War eigentlich nur ein kurzer Funktionstest 

PS: Irgendwie gibs den im Bot nicht, da keiner die 2,4GHz @ stock hat

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist der einzige 6er @ 2,4 GHz: Xeon EX E7450 processor


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juli 2010)

Naja dann lade ich die Ergebnisse da rein!

Danke 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Ja bitte  Werde aber mal Turrican anhauen. Mal schauen ob er eine Idee hat.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,  Socket 604, kann ja nicht stimmen


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Wahaha stimmt  Gar nicht darauf geachtet


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. Juli 2010)

aber "EX" ist doch die super server cpu mit über 2.000 Pins. 

ich denke das ist ganz einfach ein X5680, nur halt wie beim 980x der A0 Chip mit 2,4 Ghz.

aber am besten du fragst turrican. sicher ist sicher.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Ja so dachte ich auch... Habe es vorerst zum 5680 geschoben. PN an Karl ist schon raus.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ich denke das ist ganz einfach ein X5680, nur halt wie beim 980x der A0 Chip mit 2,4 Ghz.
> 
> aber am besten du fragst turrican. sicher ist sicher.
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93




Hi, kann auch nicht sein, der Intel Xeon W3680  sollte so wie der 980 sein. 

lg


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, kann auch nicht sein, der Intel Xeon W3680  sollte so wie der 980 sein.
> 
> lg



Bist du dir sicher?

Xeon DP deutet aber auf einen Prozessor für Dualsockelsysteme hin, und das wäre dann der X5680. Die W sind doch nur die Workstation CPUs mit einem QPI. Oder nicht?


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2010)

hmm, ich werd mal nachsehen welcher das genau ist.

mit einer neueren cpu-z version würde der glaub ich erkannt werden. es gibt seit gestern schon version 1.55.


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Danke dir 

Er hat die CPU leider nicht mehr... Wird also schwer mit einer anderen CPU-Z Version.


Habe noch ein Ergebnis auf meinem USB Stick gefunden  der8auer's 93926 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8800 GT 256 Mb @ 802/900MHz


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaub es könnte ev. ein e5645 sein? 
Intel® Xeon® Processor E5645 (12M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 5.86 GT/s Intel® QPI) with SPEC Code(s) SLBWZ


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2010)

Ja das wäre möglich. Finde es nur schwierig da manche 980X ES anfangs auch 2,40 GHz angezeigt haben obwohl es 3,33 GHz sind.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,
so abwegig ist das gar nicht, das es ein A0 Chip mit 2,4 GHz i7 980 ist. 
Der Xeon W3680 hat freien Multi, genau wie der i7 980.

980 2,4 GHz A0
980 3,33 GHZ B1 oder F1 

lg Matti

PS: 3000 Xeons sind immer DP , 5000 sind dann bestimmt MP.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Juli 2010)

Hm, in dieser Liste steht der W3680 hat nur einen QPI, ist also das selbe wie ein 980X. Der X5680 hingegen hat zwei QPIs, also für Dualsockel.

@Karl: Von den 2,4GHz solltest du nicht ausgehen, die A0 hatten soweit ich weiß immer diesen Takt.

Macht ja Sinn ein ES mit 2,4GHz Takt für Singlesockel und eins für Dualsockel zu machen. Finde leider keinen vergleichbaren Chip bei hwbot.


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2010)

hmm, blöde sache. 
kann man nicht vom vobesitzer erfahren welche cpu das genau war, oder wußte der das auch nicht? 
die erkennung ist bei den ES cpus leider immer etwas crappy.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, aber Sam, hatte mir einen W3680 angeboten, sollte schon passen. wenn man von A0 oder B1 aus geht.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

he he ...es gibt Tage da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll 

Ich habe gerade die Handbremse bei meinen Board gefunden ....und nun weiß ich nicht was überwiegt ........die Freude das ich in allen Benchmarks mehr Punkte abräume ....oder die Trauer darüber wieviel mir in den letzten Tagen dadurch entgangen ist das ich nicht wußte woran es lag und so gebencht habe.




Erst mal Dice ordern


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> hmm, blöde sache.
> kann man nicht vom vobesitzer erfahren welche cpu das genau war, oder wußte der das auch nicht?


 
Der hatte ihn auch nur als "Gulfi" angeboten und in der pN haben wir dann erfahren, dass es sich um eine ES Version handelt, aber psssss meinte er! 
Der Preis war super und da haben wir zugeschlagen da wir schon einen anderen Abnehmer, der gut zahlt für den, in der Hinterhand. Er hatte wohl nen Kumpel bei Intel der da was mitnehmen konnte, als weis er sicher auchnet welcher das genau ist 

MFG


----------



## Barisan (11. Juli 2010)

Moinsen allerseits,
weisst jemand von euch wo kann man 2*3 Pin ATX Power Connector für PCIE kaufen, und zwar den, welcher auf das PCB angelötet wird? Hätte so mal 10 Stuck gebrauchen.
LG

P.S.
von PCB demontieren ist ein sinnloses unternehmen weil die dinger durchgelötet sind (an untere und obere seite von PCB) und dabei wegen hitze verschmilzt die Plastikummantelung

@Turrican
yeap


----------



## Turrican (11. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Der hatte ihn auch nur als "Gulfi" angeboten und in der pN haben wir dann erfahren, dass es sich um eine ES Version handelt, aber psssss meinte er!
> Der Preis war super und da haben wir zugeschlagen da wir schon einen anderen Abnehmer, der gut zahlt für den, in der Hinterhand. Er hatte wohl nen Kumpel bei Intel der da was mitnehmen konnte, als weis er sicher auchnet welcher das genau ist
> 
> MFG


am besten bei intel nachfragen, die müssen es ja wissen
btw. kann es sein das hwbot grad down ist?


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2010)

Das mit Intel ist ja psssst 
Ja sieht so aus! Komme auchnet rein 

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (11. Juli 2010)

Hat der PJ wohl wieder Stecker gezogen...

@Icke&Er:
Was hatte die CPU für einen maximalen Multi? War der offen oder gelockt? Wenn der gelockt war, dann war es eine gute Entscheidung diesen Mist wieder zu verkaufen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2010)

Naja das mit dem Multi war ein mischen aus offen und locked! 

Mann konnte den Multi zwar über stock betreiben, aber es gab irgendwo eine Grenze wo er wieder dicht war -> war glaube bei ca 4,4GHz 

MFG


----------



## Turrican (11. Juli 2010)

ok, hwbot funzt wieder


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

Bei mir noch nicht 

Und das ist nervig da ich gerade Karten draufhabe die ich schon mal gebencht habe und nachschauen muß ob ich diese Ergebnisse toppe.

Hat was von Blindflug im Moment 

Edit : Aber jetzt


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> he he ...es gibt Tage da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll
> 
> Ich habe gerade die Handbremse bei meinen Board gefunden ....und nun weiß ich nicht was überwiegt ........die Freude das ich in allen Benchmarks mehr Punkte abräume ....oder die Trauer darüber wieviel mir in den letzten Tagen dadurch entgangen ist das ich nicht wußte woran es lag und so gebencht habe.
> 
> ...



Und was war die Handbremse? 





Barisan schrieb:


> Moinsen allerseits,
> weisst jemand von euch wo kann man 2*3 Pin ATX Power Connector für PCIE kaufen, und zwar den, welcher auf das PCB angelötet wird? Hätte so mal 10 Stuck gebrauchen.
> LG
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft dir ein Verlängerungskabel? adaptare 30 cm Verlängerung Verlängerungskabel Strom: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
Ansonsten habe ich die Stecker leider bei keinem Shop diese Buchsen gefunden...


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Uncore Takt 

Bisher konnte ich den nicht fixen da das Board dann nicht mehr startete .....egal was ich einstellte. 
Und auf Auto hat er denn immer nur auf das 1,5 fache vom ram gesetzt 

Aber jetzt funzt es nachdem ich mehr QPI spannung gebe


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie hat es meine Signatur zerlegt... Wenn ich bei HWBot die Signatur verändere und auf "Preview" oder Speichern drücke ändert sich auch nichts


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Juli 2010)

@Roman:

Hmm vllt bisschen warten und morgen nochmal probieren 
Manchmal hatte ich mit den Hwbot signaturen auch Probleme......

Achja viel Spass bei der EOS wenns dann immer noch so heiss ist 
Naja hoffe mal das beste


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn es so warm bleibt könnte das ein Problem werden 

Letztes Jahr hatten wir auch Glück mit ~25°C tagsüber


----------



## Freakezoit (11. Juli 2010)

Bei mir @ home ist es Atm ein problem ( die Wärme ) Grad von arbeit gekommen. Thermo zeigt 34°C RT


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn es so warm bleibt könnte das ein Problem werden
> 
> Letztes Jahr hatten wir auch Glück mit ~25°C tagsüber



Deswegen ist es ja wie du schon gesagt hast besser wenn die vllt 3. EOS statfindet, aufjedenfall im Herbst gemacht wird


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2010)

Ja oder im Frühling eben  Werde ich wahrscheinlich so machen (falls es eine 3. gibt!)

Laut Thermometer habe ich 31,1°C in meinem Zimmer...


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Laut Thermometer habe ich 31,1°C in meinem Zimmer...



Wooh

Ich habe laut Thermometer in meinem Zimmer 28 °C  

 €: manchmal aber auch über 30


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine Mobile Klimaanlage und könnte sie mitbringen, weiß aber nicht ob ich genug Platz im Auto habe.  Werde kurzfristig entscheiden, mal sehen wie die Temps zu der Zeit da sein werden. 

Bei 30°C benchen  macht keinen Spaß - Wasser ohne Ende an der HW ....


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Juli 2010)

Ey House, das is ja mal voll geil 

Sowas könnte ich hier auch gebrauchen, wenn die Temps noch krasser werden 

EDIT: Soweit ich weiss saugen die dinger mal eben locker über 1k W nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Hollywood (11. Juli 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Bei 30°C benchen  macht keinen Spaß - Wasser ohne Ende an der HW ....



Es sei denn, man haut den ganzen Rotz in eine Benchbox! 
Aber Klima ist schon fast Pflicht momentan.... 33°C in der Bude....


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja oder im Frühling eben  Werde ich wahrscheinlich so machen (falls es eine 3. gibt!)
> 
> Laut Thermometer habe ich 31,1°C in meinem Zimmer...



Soll das nen Witz sein ?
Ich hab mir schon vorgenommen zur 3. zu kommen, das kannste jetzt doch net streichen


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2010)

Verbrauch 1,4 kW , aber das ist es Wert   Ohne hätte ich 40°C in der Bude.

Ich kann aber nicht versprechen, dass es klappt. Nur falls Platz im Auto ist und die Temps wie jetzt sind   Ist ja groß und schwer


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juli 2010)

Was macht ihr erst im Sommer ich habe immer noch 38° in meiner Bude.
(Flachdach Betonklotz)


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Juli 2010)

@ House 
Ich weiss nicht ob eine mobile Klimaanlage reicht um den ganzen Raum zu kühlen.
Soll ich noch ne 2. mitbringen???


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2010)

besser als gar keine. Bring auch eine mit wenn du hast klar.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Juli 2010)

Naja, mal gucken.
Ich glaube eher nicht.
Meine Mitfahrgelegenheit würde mir nen Vogel Zeigen wenn ich noch mit ner Klimaanlage ankomme.
Aber naja, erstmal muss darkfabel sowieso noch bezahlen.
Sonst kann ich die EOS sowieso vergessen...


----------



## Turrican (12. Juli 2010)

jaaa, ich hab die beste "effizienz". 

TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days:
1. 	04ahgy made 186 submissions worth 263.70 points.
2. 	Jureleitor made 172 submissions worth 7.90 points.
3. 	knopflerbruce made 169 submissions worth 442.90 points.
4. 	Nachtelf made 121 submissions worth 37.30 points.
5. 	Turrican made 85 submissions worth 455.40 points.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

Mensch super! 

Aber machen k!ngp!n, Andre Yang, etc 455 Punkte nicht mit 5 Ergebnissen? 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

@ Turrican: Das kann sich mal echt sehen lassen!

Zum Thema Klimaanlage: Ich war gestern so weit und habe meine KoKü misbraucht  Habe sie auf den Balkon gestellt und am Evap einen CPU Wasserkühler befestigt. Dann Schläuche ins Zimmer und an einen 360er Radiator angeschlossen. Bei 8°C Wassertemperatur eine traumhaft kalte Luft 

Kann also nur empfehlen: Schafft euch eine KoKü an.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Juli 2010)

Aufjedenfall, ich kauf dir deine für, ähm, wiviel habe ich °rauskram°,  75€ ab !


----------



## Nachtelf (13. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Mensch super!
> 
> Aber machen k!ngp!n, Andre Yang, etc 455 Punkte nicht mit 5 Ergebnissen?



Ist halt ne andere Liga


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Juli 2010)

Hehe, hab ebn entdeckt, dass im alten LidlPC von meiner Mutter nen Prescott steckt, muss nurnoch nen passendes MB finden


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juli 2010)

Wer kann mir sagen wie benenn ich mehre Portionen auf meiner Bench HDD um!? Hab schon gehört das soll gehen aber nicht wie^^

XP und Win7 sollen drauf.

Edit: Im Bootmenü!


----------



## speddy411 (14. Juli 2010)

Einfach im Explorer mit Rechtsklick umbennenen.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Juli 2010)

Der Bot ist wiedermal zum  , Punkte berechnung funzt nicht 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1027684_freakezoit_3dmark_2001_gma_865_4473_marks?tab=info


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juli 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Einfach im Explorer mit Rechtsklick umbenennen.



Verbessert meinte im Bootmenü!!!


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Juli 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Der Bot ist wiedermal zum  , Punkte berechnung funzt nicht
> 
> Freakezoit's 4473 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GMA 865 @ 266/0MHz



Hast du die submission verbessert, bzw einen neuen Score eingetragen?


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Juli 2010)

Boot.ini mitm editor öffnen , dort kannst du reihenfolge und Usw. ändern auch die Partitionen (also windows bootmanager namen ändern) 

@ don_dan Ist ein neueintrag ^^ Und recalculation geht auch net passiert nix , Ich weiß das des ab und zu mal rumspackt beim bot.


----------



## speddy411 (14. Juli 2010)

Also direkt im Bootmenü lassen sich die Einträge nicht ändern.

Du kannst die Partiotionen unter XP über die "boot.ini" und unter Vista/7 mit dem Programm EasyBCD ändern.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist noch mit der Installationsdvd den Reparaturmodus zu starten und dann den Bootloader zu verändern. Allerdings sind dafür die "-set" Befehle notwendig die ich nicht mehr im Kopf habe. 


EDIT:

Freakezoit war schneller.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Juli 2010)

Die angezeigten einträge also welches win als erstes gestartet wird , und der angezeigt name lassen sich ändern sowie spezielle zusatz optionen alles in der boot.ini (für XP) 

Nur bei vista geht es halt nur mit EasyBCD


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juli 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Die angezeigten einträge also welches win als erstes gestartet wird , und der angezeigt name lassen sich ändern sowie spezielle zusatz optionen alles in der boot.ini (für XP)
> 
> Nur bei vista geht es halt nur mit EasyBCD



Danke schön! Ich mach mir dann zur Not eine Zettel den ich an TFT klebe


----------



## speddy411 (14. Juli 2010)

Klar lässt sich das ändern nur nicht direkt im Bootmenü.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Juli 2010)

So meine punkte sind da 7.6p fürn i865g 3dm01 WR


----------



## Matti OC (14. Juli 2010)

Hi,mh, HWbot spinnt etwas, nur das Forum geht.

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

Jap habs auch schon gemerkt, unsere Signaturen werden ja auch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Mir ist das Notebook meiner Schwester in die Hände geraten. 
Jezt möchte ich es für HWBOT benutzen. Dafür suche ich noch den Clockgenerator für folgendes Mainbord.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juli 2010)

Nei Notebooks ist es immer nicht ganz einfach den CPU-Takt anzuheben, da hilft meist nur testen!
Du kannst es mal mit:

SetFSB
CPU-Tweaker
Rightmark CPU Clock Utility
Clock-Gen

versuchen.

MFG


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche mich mit SetFSB

Leider oder zum Glück gibt es dort sehr verschiedene Generatoren. Die ich momentan am Durchprüfen bin.

Gruss armin400


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juli 2010)

Es gibt dort eine Editor-Datei, wo passende Mobos/Leppis zu den einzelnen Gens beschrieben sind! 

MFG


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

OK Danke

Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem.

Meinen Prozzi finde ich im Bot nicht.
Wie soll ich nun vorgehen?
Im Anhang findet ihr den Screen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

Gruss armin400


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juli 2010)

Hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Unter Punkt 12 findeste den Weg zum hinzufügen 

PS: Aber für 3D benches, via 3DMark 01, ist das nicht ganz soo wichtig, da dort nach der GPU unterteilt wird!

MFG


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

Danke 

Ich habs mal gemeldet. Mal schauen was sie Antworten.

Werde alle Benchmarks die Punkte geben und auf dem Leppi laufen. durchtattern lassen.


----------



## Turrican (15. Juli 2010)

armin400 schrieb:


> OK Danke
> 
> Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem.
> 
> ...



dein prozzi ist der hier  Core 2 P7550 (2.26Ghz) processor

/edit: haha, da waren wir nun gleich schnell.  
hab dir auch im ticket geantwortet.


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

Ist denn das egal ob ich einen P7570 oder einen P7550 habe?


----------



## Turrican (15. Juli 2010)

eigentlich ist der unterschied nur das "VT-x", aber ok ich hab mal ne neue kategorie gemacht. 
Core 2 P7570 (2.26Ghz) processor


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

OK Danke vielmals


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. Juli 2010)

@Armin: lass einfach jeden cpu benchmark laufen. so hast du gleich mal 5 x Gold!

ich werd mit ati einfach nicht froh. war ein fehler die karte zu kaufen. ich komm einfach nicht mehr auf die 100% Performance. ich hab langsam das gefühl die hat nen slow bug.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Nachtelf (15. Juli 2010)

@ Eiswolf: Welche Karte meinst du denn? Musst auf jeden fall mal probieren PCI anzuheben und eher wenig fsb und höheren Multi. Geht bei meiner 4870 ganz gut in einigen Benches


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. Juli 2010)

4890 BE. den einzigen benchmark mit dem ich auch ohne starken cpu was holen könnte, ist 03. aber da hab ich einfach eine mieße performance. es fehlen knapp 100 fps. das ist knapp 15-20% der leistung.

hab schon mit matti und barisan gesprochen, leider haben ihre tips nicht geholfen.


----------



## speddy411 (15. Juli 2010)

Hast du mal ein komplett anderes BIOS probiert ?

Also eins von Asus z.b. ?


----------



## Nachtelf (15. Juli 2010)

Mach dir nichts draus - ich krieg auch nur im 03 und Ventage Punkte zusammen 
Ist wohl leider so bei den 48ern


----------



## armin400 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Das Leppi rockt!!!

*6x Gold* und *2 Auszeichnungen*, für ein bisschen benchen und nebenbei noch einwenig surfen. *13.6 Punkte!!!*

Guckst du 

Vielen Dank denen, die geholfen haben.

gruss armin400


----------



## Turrican (15. Juli 2010)

keine Ursache


----------



## speddy411 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe HIER mal ein kleines HowTo veröffentlicht für den Umgang mit Nlite sowie Vlite.

Die Leute die schon etwas länger benchen kennen das sicher shcon alle, doch für die Neuzugägne ist echt vll. interessant. 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> 4890 BE. den einzigen benchmark mit dem ich auch ohne starken cpu was holen könnte, ist 03. aber da hab ich einfach eine mieße performance. es fehlen knapp 100 fps. das ist knapp 15-20% der leistung.
> 
> hab schon mit matti und barisan gesprochen, leider haben ihre tips nicht geholfen.


Na dann schreib mich mal via skype / ICQ /msn an hab die ja auch vor nicht alzu langer zeit gebencht und gute punkte mit Rausgeholt 

Ps: Bin grad erst von Arbeit wieder @ Home XD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juli 2010)

Nachdem Thilo nun etwas zum nächsten Sonderheft verraten hat, kann ich wiederum verraten, dass es demnächst wieder eine Hwbot-Teamtabelle in Printform geben wird.
Auf geht´s, Benchen!


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2010)

Dann muss ich ja nachlegen, da ich in die Top Ten will 

Gibst einen "Abgabetermin"? 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juli 2010)

Ich werde versuchen, das relativ zeitnah zur Abgabe zu machen, damit die Daten bei Erscheinen so aktuell wie möglich sind. 30. KW würde ich mal als Deadline ansetzen - ohne Garantie, versteht sich.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Juli 2010)

26.kw? ist die nicht schon vorbei

aber schön, das wieder die Rangliste kommt


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2010)

Wir haben aktuell KW 28  Kann also nicht so ganz sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juli 2010)

Back to the future oder so ... 
Sorry, ich meinte die *30. KW*, was in meinem Kalender direkt nebeneinander liegt.


----------



## Alriin (16. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich schreibt ihr die Rangliste dann richtig! 

Globaler Rang zuerst, dann Global Points, Hardware Points, Global Cups!!!  , Hardware Cups,....


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Juli 2010)

30 kw, ******** da liegt meine nächste Session drüber 
Bis zu welchem Platz macht ihr denn die Tabelle ?
DIe früher war doch immer bis Platz 50 ?

Aber schön, dass ihr es wieder macht


----------



## Nachtelf (17. Juli 2010)

Das kann sich doch mal sehen lassen

Hoffentlich bleiben wir so aktiv 

*Today`s PC Games Hardware top benchmark scores:*


*3Dmark 2005* - *23489 marks* - Matti OC  (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7950 GX2 @750/848MHz)*10.8*
*3Dmark 2005* - *36250 marks* - UE50 (PC  Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4890 @1028/1134MHz)*2.1*  + *6*
*3Dmark 2005* - *32369 marks* - UE50 (PC  Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @979/1390MHz)*4* 
*3DMark Vantage - Performance* - *678  marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4200  @1070/533MHz)*2* 
*wPrime 32m* - *37sec 273ms* -  ProfessorFrink (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Turion X2 RM-72 @2100MHz)*1.5* 
*3DMark Vantage - Performance* - *489  marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8200 IGP  @642/1541MHz)*1.5* 
*SuperPi* - *44sec 928ms* -  ProfessorFrink (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Turion X2 RM-72 @2100MHz)*1.5* 
*3Dmark 2006* - *2978 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4200 @1070/533MHz)*1.2* 
*3Dmark 2001* - *14002 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8200 IGP @642/1541MHz)*1* 
*SuperPi 32m* - *40min 51sec 669ms* -  ProfessorFrink (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Turion X2 RM-72 @2100MHz)*1*


----------



## Matti OC (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, wird Zeit das wir die 20 k fürs´Team voll machen.
zZ Punkte 19.969,70

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wird Zeit das wir die 20 k fürs´Team voll machen.
> zZ Punkte 19.969,70
> 
> lg Matti



8.

+19993.60*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*Es fehlt ja nicht so viel


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Hehe, ich bin grad im Exil bei meinen Großeltern, aus der Not heraus habe ich den billigen Toshiba Lappi von meinem Opa gebencht, aktuell immerhin 2xS 1xB und 4 Punkte. Meine ersten Pokale


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

Wer hat noch 3 Punkte rumliegen?  *Punkte insgesamt:  	 19.997,10 *


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Die mache ich heute Abend mit nem WPRime 1024 Run


----------



## Matti OC (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, Punkte: 20.000,20


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Jawoll 
    
*edit* Und zur Feier der Tages hat der Bot malwieder dichtgemacht


----------



## Nachtelf (17. Juli 2010)

Howdy ^^

Sind wieder auf 19.999,60 gefallen 
@ Prof. Frink: Bot geht wieder


----------



## Matti OC (17. Juli 2010)

hab mal was kleines drauf gelegt


----------



## Nachtelf (17. Juli 2010)

Konnte auch noch 0.6 drauflegen


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut gemacht Jungs! Ein weiterer Meilenstein


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juli 2010)

Super Leute  

Und das mit der Print ( die Tabelle etc) ist auch cool 

lg


----------



## Alriin (17. Juli 2010)

nicely done!


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2010)

20k - very Nice!!! :daumen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juli 2010)

Das hat ne News verdient. Als nächstes holen wir uns OCAlliance

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch zu den 20k! 



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Das hat ne News verdient. *Als nächstes holen wir uns OCAlliance*



Viel Glück dafür, macht sie platt!


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

Ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass wir das größte Team bei HWBot sind? 


*Top 20 Teams Memberanzahl:*

385 PC Games Hardware's profile
374 Hellas Overclocking Team's profile
366 United Team of Poland's profile
302 XtremeSystems's profile
258 HardwareLuxx Germany's profile
246 Team Finland's profile
220 OC Forums's profile
168 Union Francophone Hwbot's profile
152 AwardFabrik's profile
133 JMax-Hardware's profile
122 Team OCX's profile
110 Bench Tec UK's profile
93 Team MXS ModLabs.net's profile
84 i4memory.com's profile
75 Russian Overs Team's profile
73 OC-Lab's profile
39 OCAlliance's profile
31 OCClub's profile
29 PURE's profile
18 XtremeLabs.org's profile


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juli 2010)

PURE hat nur 29


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

Durchschnittspunkte pro Member wären sicher noch interessant  PURE ist einfach abartig...


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Jop, stimmt schon, aber vom Länderschnitt haben die Russen üble points/Person. Glaube um die 130 und DT hat nur 50


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> PURE ist einfach abartig...


 
Naja da würde mich eher das pro Kopf zur verfügungstehende Hardwaregled interesiern

Wenn man bedenkt, dass in unserem Team sehr viel junge Leute (Schüler, Stundeten,etc.) vertreten sind ist die Bilanze doch supi 

PS Greetz zu den 20k 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2010)

Kriegt man eigentlich irgendwie dieses goldene Viereck aus der Sig raus? Ich will das gar nicht haben


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juli 2010)

Du kannst doch deine Signatur ändern!
www.hwbot.org -> einloggen -> Signaturen -> ändern 
Nimmste einfach eine ohne den Kasten 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass in unserem Team sehr viel junge Leute (Schüler, Stundeten,etc.) vertreten sind ist die Bilanze doch supi
> 
> MFG


Da haste echt Recht, und ich meine das Team hat ja echt nen geilen Aufstieg hinter sich, wenn man mal die ersten Benchthreads von 2007/8 liest, dann
ist niemand in diesem Team weil es "keine OC Community hier gibt", alle bei AF, und nu ?^^
Auch der zweite Post hier im Fred: "Wir haben den sicheren 39 Platz in der Teamwertung " und nu ?


----------



## theLamer (17. Juli 2010)

@ David: thx, habs geändert


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch ans Team für die 20000. 

eine kleine News auf der Main wäre ja nett


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Juli 2010)

So hab auch nochmal 8p draufgelegt , leider wenig zeit gehabt zum benchen & die letzten tage war es einfach zu warm .
Trozdem Gratz zu 20K fürs Team


----------



## Turrican (17. Juli 2010)

gratz an alle


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juli 2010)

Weiß einer wie lange wir jetzt von 10 K auf 20 K gebraucht haben ?

Nur um mal abzuschätzen wann wir bei 30 K sind


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2010)

Am 12.01.2010  Allerdings uns der Zuwachs ziemlich hochgepusht.


----------



## Hollywood (17. Juli 2010)

Von mir herzliche Glückwünsche an euch! 
20000 Punkte ist echt eine Nummer! Habt ihr super gemacht!
Keep pushing! 

Hollywood


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine 8800GS @V-Mod zu testen.
Hier auch meine Frage.

Wie viel Spannung darf ich der GPU max. geben @Stockkühler? 
(Die Karte hat leider keinen Temp-Sensor)


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2010)

Fürs benchen würde ich nicht über 1,3V gehen. GPU-Z liest keinerlei Temperaturen aus?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2010)

Ok danke 

GPU z liest leider nix aus.
Im Anhang findest du einen Sreen.

*EDIT:

Ich habe die GPU @1,3 V 805/2018MHz stable bekommen.
*


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe da gerade, bei pcmasters, ne geile Antwort zum Thema: "Kokü als 24/7 Kühlung" gelesen!



> Dein vorhaben mag zwar funktionieren aber du hast richtig stress mit dem isolieren. _*Vaseline in den sockel*_, alles mit nagellack vollschmieren. Überall knete drauf. Armaflex usw.


 
Was soll das den bringen? 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2010)

Das ist schon richtig  Machen viele. Wenn Vaseline im Sockel ist, befindet sich dort keine Luft. Ergo kann sich auch kein Kondenswasser bilden.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juli 2010)

Aber die bekommst du da niewieder raus und ob das für den 24/7 Betrieb das richtige ist bewage ich zu bezweifeln!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2010)

Vaseline ist wasserlöslich. Kannst also einfach ausspülen. Musst natürlich anschließend wieder gut trocknen. Aber das geht schon


----------



## Hollywood (18. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich habe da gerade, bei pcmasters, ne geile Antwort zum Thema: "Kokü als 24/7 Kühlung" gelesen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juli 2010)

Okay!

Habe ich zwar nochnciht gehört gehabt, aber jedem das seine. Bleibe da lieber beim Armaflex 

gn8


----------



## theLamer (18. Juli 2010)

Das mit der Vaseline im Sockel usw. steht allerdings auch in einer PCGHX Print, wo es um Kokü im 24/7-Betrieb geht


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Juli 2010)

Wollte demnächst das erste mal mit nlite etc was machen, nur kann mir einer kurz sagen wie ich am besten ein Image von meiner XP CD mache ? 

thx
lg


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Juli 2010)

das macht nlite eh mit als erstes. brauchst dir darum keinen kopf machen


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ok danke
> 
> GPU z liest leider nix aus.
> Im Anhang findest du einen Sreen.
> ...



Hi Hirschi, also wenn du die Karte für 24/7 benutzt würde ich nicht mehr als 1.25V unter Last geben, das wären im Idle ca. 1.22V.
Zum Benchen vllt. 1.3V aber da ist der Alu Kühler schnell an seinen Grenzen.
Mit einem ordentlichen Kühler hab ich beim Benchen bis zu 1.45V gegeben und die GPU Temperatur war noch im grünen Bereich.

Zum Temperatur messen/anzeigen brauchst du nur Rivatuner


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das macht nlite eh mit als erstes. brauchst dir darum keinen kopf machen



Ah hm okay 
Werde es demnächst dann ausprobieren und mach mir nen schönes Bench XP


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juli 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hi Hirschi, also wenn du die Karte für 24/7 benutzt würde ich nicht mehr als 1.25V unter Last geben, das wären im Idle ca. 1.22V.
> Zum Benchen vllt. 1.3V aber da ist der Alu Kühler schnell an seinen Grenzen.
> Mit einem ordentlichen Kühler hab ich beim Benchen bis zu 1.45V gegeben und die GPU Temperatur war noch im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Zum Temperatur messen/anzeigen brauchst du nur Rivatuner




Ich habe der Karte gestern nur zum Benchen 1,3 Volt gegeben.
@24/7 benutze ich sie eh nur als Ersatz, bei 1,19 Volt.(IDLE)
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen GPU Only Wasserkühler besorgen.

Kann es sein, dass Rivatuner unter Win7 64 Bit nicht funktioniert?


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir funtzt Rivatuner unter Win7 64 Bit 
Schice, Win7 ist auch echt doof  vor allem was ältere Games angeht


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habs auch unter Win 7 64bit benutzt, vielleicht liegts an der Version. 2.24c ist due 'Neueste'.
Ansonsten gehen sicherlich auch Afterburner & Co.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juli 2010)

Gut dann werde ich das nochmal testen.
Der MSI Afterburner und das EVGA Tool haben keine Temps angezeigt.


Ansonsten finde ich, dass sich die Karte sehr gut Ocen lässt.
Sie hat mit in Verbindung mit einem Phenom II 965 @4GHz() 1,2 Points gebracht, bei 800/2000 MHz


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juli 2010)

Soo Leuts, ähnliche Frage.
Ich hab ne 8800 GT @ V-Mod, wieviel Spannung darf ich maximal geben @stock und @ dice ?
Für Stock: Die Karte hat nen Dualslotkühler von Gainward und ich behaupte einfach mal, das der nicht der schlechteste ist.

@ der8auer korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre, du hattest sie ja in der Hand


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Hmm also Afterburner läuft bei mir tadellos, vllt auch da eine veraltete Version ?,hirschi ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

wenn die kleine 8400 gs in gpu-z nichts anzeigt, kann nur ein treiberwechsel helfen. ansonsten hat die karte wohl keine temperaturanzeige.

@Frink: ich gehe mal davon aus, die karte hat 1,25 standart volt. bis 1,35 sind kein problem, aber weiter lieber unter dice.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Ich denke 1,4 gehen auch noch, nur dann erst weiter unter Dice wie schon von Eiswolf gesagt 

EDIT: OH Standart 1.1 dann würde ich vllt doch nicht 1.4 geben


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

@ Professor Frink: Solange die Temps stimmen kannst du mit Luftkühlung bis zu 1.35V geben, was meistens auch nahe der OCP liegt.

Edit, Stock sind 1.1V 

@Eiswolf93 :Ist aber eine(meine alte) 8800GS und die hat definitiv einen Sensor


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juli 2010)

HI, die 8800 GT hat nur 1.1 default Volt, eine 8800 GTS 512 MB hat 1.25 Volt 

lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juli 2010)

Ah schluck, hatte die Karte unter Luft nochn bisserl weiter allerdings waren die Temps völlig ok. (75° maximum)
Aber ok, ist ne reine Benchkarte, ist also net so schlimm.


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juli 2010)

Hi, meine 8800 GT lieg in etwa bei den gleichen Temps unter Luft. 
lg


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juli 2010)

Jahaa, aber bei welcher Spannung  ?
Wer hat den größeren ...... Kühler ?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

ich brauch kurz eure hilfe. 

ich suche nach einem dos für atiflash. hab zwar eins gefunden, aber das mag atiflash nicht.

Hat jemand so ein dos für nen usb stick?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

Welches hast du denn benutzt?

Das hier sollte eigentlich funktionieren:


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

danke, aber bei mir hat der ordner keinen inhalt?

Ich hab das von hier benutzt


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

Na das sind auch versteckte Systemdateien, ein leerer Ordner hat keine 151KB 

Einfach mal HP Tool anschmeißen und USB Stick formatieren, sollte eingentlich klappen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

ok, geht

aber beim flashen hab ich einen fehler bekomemn SSID stimm nicht überein. alt 2700 neu 0502.

Ist das schlimm? hab jetzt noch nicht -f gemacht, da ich doch mit bild flashen will

edit: hab grad gelesen, dass das nur der hersteller ist. ich wag jetzt mal -f. wünscht mir glück


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

Ist das ein Vendor ID? Im Zweifel das BIOS nochmal anpassen.

Ich würde immer lieber das Original BIOS bearbeiten anstatt ein Angepasstes runterzuladen. Kommt aber darauf an welche Karte du flashen willst und wozu.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

hab grad deine post gesehen, nachdem ich meien editiert habe.

das ist ne 4890 und ich will das gemoddete draufmachen.(1066 mhz bug) ich hoffe es klappt.

Edit: hm, atiflash will kein -f. "invalid command" ich hab schon alles auprobiert.

atiflash -p -f 0 4890.rom
-f -p 0 4890.rom
(auch ohne die null)
-p-f 4890.rom

immer gehts nicht....


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage wegen der Rangliste in der Print.
Bis zu welchem Platz wird die denn vorraussichtlich gehen ?


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juli 2010)

@Eiswolf:

Warum nimmst du nicht Winflash ?


@Professor Frink:

Beim letzten mal gings bis PLatz 25.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Juli 2010)

Och nö ! Ich meine mich an eine PCGHX zu erinnern wos bis 40 ging.


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juli 2010)

Das war dann die Xtreme.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

@speddy: weil ich damit schlechte erfahrung gemacht hab.^^

und zudem, wenn was schief läuft und ich wie jetzt es nicht schaffe das bios zurück zu flashen, dann bin ich richtig am arsch.

langsam wird langweilig. ich hab jetzt nochmal alles durchporbiert, aber das will -f einfach nicht akzeptieren. nutzte die neuste 3.79.

eigentlich müsste atiflash -f - p 0 4890.rom doch gehen?


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juli 2010)

Probier es mal damit.

atiflash -f -fs -p 0 4890.rom


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Och nö ! Ich meine mich an eine PCGHX zu erinnern wos bis 40 ging.



Da ging die Liste bis Platz 50


----------



## RedCobra (19. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ein wenig zu spät aber von mir auch graz zu den 20k  echt Hammer Leistung macht weiter so...


Habt auch einige hartnäckige Jungs im Team vor allem MattiOC  aber ich hab auch nen Stiernacken 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste atiflash -f - p 0 4890.rom doch gehen?



Also ich flashe immer mit "atiflash -p 0 -f"

Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juli 2010)

dann sagt er, das -f das bios ist. also der name.

für heute reichts jetzt mit den biosflash versuchen. morgen teste ich eine ältere version oder mach nochmal den usb stick neu..


----------



## Hollywood (20. Juli 2010)

Habe euch mal auf die Main vom Bot gebracht! 

HWBOT News

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (20. Juli 2010)

Super ,danke.  21k wir kommen.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Habe euch mal auf die Main vom Bot gebracht!
> 
> HWBOT News
> 
> Hollywood


 
Hat da einer gute Kontakte 

MFG


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2010)

Vllt. schaffen wir nach der EOS die 25k!? Noch 3Wochen^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

@Crash: ich wäre schon froh, wenn wir die 21k schaffen

So, ich hab jetzt den fehler gefunden, und wie immer, der fehler sitzt am pc und nicht drin. woher soll man wissen, dass in dos "-" das zeichen "ß" auf der tastatur ist? ich hab immer in dos mit dem "echtem" "-" gearbeitet.

gleich beim ersten mal hats geklappt

ich installier jetzt mal schnell den treiber neu, mal schaun ob der bug weg ist...


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

So was motiviert einen doch immer 
Ich kann ger nicht mehr warten bis ich das Geld für nen i7 Setup zum GTS 250 etc etc benchen, hab 
Pot wird ganz klar ein der8auer Pot


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin echt vom Pech verfolgt.

das mit dem treiber war mir schon anfnag an komisch. aber jetzt kann ich mit gewissheit sagen, das die karte nicht vom treiber erkannt wird! win7 als auch xp installieren zwar ccc usw, aber beim reboot kommt die fehlermeldung, dass kein treiber bzw. hardware installiert ist...

Warum kann es sein, dass der treiber die karte nicht findet? 

falls jemand, das bios braucht, kann ichs gerne hochladen.


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Juli 2010)

Installier mal manuell über den Geräte Manager(Treiber selbst auswählen), das CCC stört doch sowieso nur


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

wie kann ich den treiber über geräte manager installieren? die .exe wird da wohl kaum gehen?


----------



## anselm (20. Juli 2010)

Da musst du bei der Grafikkarte im Geräte-Manager auf Eigenschaften klicken und dann bei "Treiberaktualisierung" den Treiber auswählen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

der sagt mir, das gerät ist auf dem neusten stand.

ich habe davor das bios etwas bearbeitet, indem ich die grenze des CCC noch weiter geöffnet habe. also das bios hatte ursprünglich 1100 mhz habs auf 1400 mhz hochgesetzt. könnte das eine fehlerquelle sein?


----------



## anselm (20. Juli 2010)

Hast du bei der Treiberakktualisierung auch manuell einen Treiber gesucht und dann deinen Treiber ausgewählt?


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Juli 2010)

-> Software von einer Liste oder bestimmten Quelle installieren
-> Nicht suchen, sondern zu installierenden Triber selbst wählen
-> Datenträger
-> gegebenfalls Häckchen bei "Kompatible Hardware anzeigen" entfernen und aus der Liste deine Karte raussuchen

Du musst die .inf Datei auswählen in dem Extraktionsordner auf der Festplatte, meist C:\ATI\...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht eher dazu gekommen: PCGH-Hwbot-Team erreicht 20.000 Punkte, weltweit Rang 8 - benchmark, overclocking, hwbot


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Cool, danke Stephan


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

so, Bios Problem gelöst konnte grad 03 nature mit 1,08 Ghz laufen lassen. 

aber naja low fps bug bleibt. damit muss ich mich noch länger befassen...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Turrican (20. Juli 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Habe euch mal auf die Main vom Bot gebracht!
> 
> HWBOT News
> 
> Hollywood


da hatten wir wohl denselben einfall


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht eher dazu gekommen: PCGH-Hwbot-Team erreicht 20.000 Punkte, weltweit Rang 8 - benchmark, overclocking, hwbot


Cool danke 
Nochmal die Frage an dich, bis zu welchem Rang plant ihr die Rangliste in der Print ?
lg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

Hey, auf DIESES Review hab ich schon lange gewartet, alle Top Mainboards aller Manufakturen im Vergleich. Auch wurden alle boards mit kaskade getestet.

ich finds ganz interessant.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2010)

Sehr interessant, dass das 4-Way SLI beim OC höhere Werte erreicht als das RIIIE


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass das 4-Way SLI beim OC höhere Werte erreicht als das RIIIE



Ich bleibe trotz dem bei meinem RIIIE


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Juli 2010)

Mhm, das RIIIE hat ja ganz schöne Schwankungen, die müssen bei BCLK 219 schon SlowMode anmachen und McZonk kommt auf 232.
*edit* @Ü50 Ich auch


----------



## Matti OC (20. Juli 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Habt auch einige hartnäckige Jungs im Team vor allem MattiOC  aber ich hab auch nen Stiernacken
> 
> Gruß Sven




Hi, ich versuche ja nur mitzuhalten  


RedCobra Hardware Punkte: 3.352,20
Matti Hardware Punkte: 	3.356,80        


lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid so krank, soo krank......


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ihr seid so krank, soo krank......



Hab ich was verpasst ? 

EDIT: Ja wegen Frink, er übertreibt doch etwas oder


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst ?


Ich schätze eine Schnupfen Epedemie


----------



## RedCobra (20. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich versuche ja nur mitzuhalten
> 
> 
> RedCobra Hardware Punkte: 3.352,20
> ...


 
Finde ich echt klasse von dir  wir pushen uns gegenseitig, Klasse Leistung von dir...

Nur zur Info bin schon wieder was in planen  der Fight kann weiter gehen um die Krone "bester Hardwaremaster in Germany"

Kommt immer noch drauf an wer am R3E dran sitzt, hier mein 975er@235BCLK alias 3DMark2005 



Gruß Sven


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juli 2010)

@RedCobra

bist du da bei noch unter Wasser mit deinem 975er?


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weis hat er ne Kokü und auch nen Chiller ^^

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis hat er ne Kokü und auch nen Chiller ^^
> 
> MFG



Na gut, dann kann ich nur hoffen das es am WE Kühler wird. Ich habe immer noch 29° in meiner Bude meine Wakü wird ja auch ähnliche ° haben. Jedoch mein Hex. hält tapfer mit etwas über 4,5 GHz. durch.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2010)

Wurde gerne vor der EOS was machen mit E8600+RE wird wohl nix mehr schade


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich muss noch viel lernen. Ich wusste noch nicht, dass eine 8800GTS 640 im 05 langsamer ist als eine 8800 GT512


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2010)

Im 06er, 03er, 01er, Vantgae auch ^^

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (21. Juli 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch viel lernen. Ich wusste noch nicht, dass eine 8800GTS 640 im 05 langsamer ist als eine 8800 GT512



Hi, kannste nicht so vergleichen, du bencht mit einen 980, ich vor mit einen E8600. ( im GT1 bist du immer im Vorteil, aber ich kann es mal mit meinen 975 versuchen) 

edit, mit dem 975 brachte nicht viel, zB GT1 nur 4 FPS mehr 

lg Matti


----------



## Joker (21. Juli 2010)

Den Artikel solltet ihr mal lesen, das ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer Wer käuft sich denn Benchmarkergebnisse??

Important: general HWBOT rules updated


----------



## zcei (21. Juli 2010)

Weltrekoooord. Friiiischeeer Weeeltreeekooord. 20 Hardware Points gibts oben drauf. Kaufen Sie kaufen Sie! 

Ist doch krank. Die sollen die Scores schön für sich behalten, ist doch der Witz daran.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Sowas ist lächerlich 
Solche leute solten echt eine liftetime ban bekommen !!!


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Sachma Leute, habt ihr ne Methode wie ich ne Graka mit Pot druff stabilisiert krieg ohne Benchtable ?


----------



## Freakezoit (21. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink :

Sollange du nicht versuchst es im gehäuse graka mit pot rein zupacken ja .
Einfach genug zewa zwischen pot und board oder nen bissle armaflex


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Ne gute Idee 
Sowas ist halt nicht immer einfach, wofür gibts es Benchtables mit Grafikkarten Halterung


----------



## zcei (21. Juli 2010)

Ja wir werden uns auch kostengünstig einen zusammenzimmern, aber der wird bis zu diesem mal benchen nicht fertig sein. Also halt ausweichmöglichkeiten gesucht...

Armaflex dann da drunter klemmen, wo normalerweise die schraube reingedreht wird?

MfG zcei


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Juli 2010)

nein zw. port und karte - also unter den pot klemmen als stüze


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hier ein bild einfach ein/zwei stücke arma zwichen pot und mb.

dann noch klopapier zur feinjustierung und wasseraufnahme.(im bild ein stück 20mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (21. Juli 2010)

Ok danke für das Bild  Denke, das sollten wir hinkriegen


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

So, hab mein erstes Ergebnis auf HWBot übertragen :>
Ist zwar mein besetes wPrime 32 Ergebnis, aber vielleicht sagt ihr nochmal was dazu:
Was haltet ihr von 35.54 Sec mit nem PII X4 955 @ 4213Mhz und 4GB DDR3 685Mhz CL9 RAM?
Gut oder eher schlecht?^^
Bei bedarf häng ich n Screenshot an : D
Ich weiß ist zwar kein Rekord, eher platz ~1.000^^ aber ich hab mich immerhin um fast 2 Sekunden verbessert


----------



## speddy411 (21. Juli 2010)

Du hast vergessen die Threads auf 4 einzustellen.

Eigentlich solltest du unter meine Zeit kommen, mit knapp 300Mhz mehr.

speddy411's 9sec 350ms wPrime 32m run with Phenom II X4 920 @ 3976MHz


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

^^Hast du auch die Anzahl der Threads eingestellt ? 

Dein Ergebniss sieht nicht danach aus 

Edit: Man bin ich langsam


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Hast du auch die Anzahl der Threads eingestellt ?
> 
> Dein Ergebniss sieht nicht danach aus


Ähhmm, nein^^
Hab mich mit wPrime noch nicht wirklich ausseinander gesetzt^^


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Dann gehe mal bei Wprime auf Advanced Settings und mach da eine 4 rein .


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Hehe, gibt gute Tutorialthreads im Forum zu den einzelnen Benchs => SuFU.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

@ Prof Frink
Hmm ...in der Zeit als du das geschrieben hast habe ich es ihm rausgesucht ....was war wohl nützlicher ? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

LOL, dank euch, Multi Threading FTW 
9,687 Sek. @ 4007,7 Mhz, 4,2 Ghz wollt er grade net^^ Ein kleeeeiiiner unterschied 



> War das jetzt ein wprime score ?
> Oder ne Cpu-z vali ? Hast du F7 gedrückt  für ne Vali ? bzw die hochgeladen ?
> Aber bitte weiter im Diskussions Thread darüber reden
> Also mir auch nicht hier antworten sonder im hwbot Thread


Nene, war nen wPrime 32 Benchmark ergebnis 

edit von der8auer: Bitte keine Doppelposts


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm, komisch...
Nochmal neu machen einfach...


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Juli 2010)

Hi, da sollte aber noch mehr gehen 
Hast du den RAM auch übertaktet? Und wie hoch ist die NB eingestellt?


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Benchmark wird gleich neu gemacht, Sry wegen Doppelpost
RAM und NB nicht übertaktet. Hier mal nen Screen:


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Hehe, hat ja geklappt 
Tja wie es mit "HighEnd" HW immer so ist, ist mit Luft fast nix zu holen was ja auch zeeigt das ich nicht wirklich viele Points immo hab  
Tja bald wird aber CPU und GPU Pot bei Roman gekauft und dann  (hab ich ja schon gesagt im Herbst  )

Und zu dir Zotac, da geht echt nochwas 
Wie Nachtelf ja schon erwähnte.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

So, Benchmark erneut gemacht. 9,966 Sek.
Jo, sicher geht da noch was hab glaub ich ne ziemlich gute CPU erwischt, läuft oft (nicht immer ) auf 4,2Ghz Benchstable @ 1,44V Vcore (manchmal 1,4125V)
Aber bin halt noch nicht so erfahren, meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf 1x LN2 mit undichtem Pot n paar mal luft und imo mit Wasser. Ich bin ja noch junge, kann noch was lernen


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Juli 2010)

HT kann ruhig auf 2200 MHz und NB auf 2700 MHz. Mußt du aber mal sehen, ist nicht bei jedem Prozzi gleich 
DDR 3 hab ich leider noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit , daher kann ich dir keine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

@zotac

Nur mal als Tip am Rande von mir .....wenn du 2D Marks benchen willst dann besorg dir mal eine kleine Platte und mach dir ein Bench OS.
Also nicht so ein zugemülltes wie deines .....ohne Treiber usw.

Wirkt wahre Wunder


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @zotac
> 
> Nur mal als Tip am Rande von mir .....wenn du 2D Marks benchen willst dann besorg dir mal eine kleine Platte und mach dir ein Bench OS.
> Also nicht so ein zugemülltes wie deines .....ohne Treiber usw.
> ...


Hatte ich vor, hab aber imo nur ne 500GB USB Festplatte hier (meine F1 ist abgespackt) und ich weiß halt nicht in wie fern sich das auf die Performance beeinflusst, SATA und eSATA ist ja schneller als USB 2.0 und ich glaub die USB platte hat nur 5200rpm.
Ansonsten werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit ne Samsung F4 gönnen. Oder reicht schon eine Partition ~ 300GB auf meine F3? Und noch was: Was empfehlt ihr als bench OS? XP, Vista oder 7? hab gelesen vista soll 0,2-2Sekunden Vorteil haben


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

@ zotac: Du solltest über eine Umbenennung deines HWBot Accounts nachdenken  Im aktuellen Zustand gibts immer wieder Probleme z.B. mit dem Link von deiner Signatur zum Profil.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @zotac
> 
> Nur mal als Tip am Rande von mir .....wenn du 2D Marks benchen willst dann besorg dir mal eine kleine Platte und mach dir ein Bench OS.
> Also nicht so ein zugemülltes wie deines .....ohne Treiber usw.
> ...



Das stimmt 
Am besten, ne 50GB SSD oder so für wenig Geld 
kannst aber auch ne HDD nehmen ist noch günstiger 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...o-nlite-vlite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> . Oder reicht schon eine Partition ~ 300GB auf meine F3?


 
Dafür reichen schon 20 GB


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ zotac: Du solltest über eine Umbenennung deines HWBot Accounts nachdenken  Im aktuellen Zustand gibts immer wieder Probleme z.B. mit dem Link von deiner Signatur zum Profil.


Jo, is mir auch aufgefallen ich hatte nichtmal ein Profil, bzw. es hat garnet funktioniert. Dann hab ich auf zotac mit normalem O geändert und war wenn ich auf "Mein Profil" geklickt hab auf irgend einem Georgischem Profil^^
Jetzt bin ich zotac_M (arkus )
zotac_M's profile
zÃ¸tac's 9sec 687ms wPrime 32m run with Phenom II X4 955 BE
Edit: Ok, werd mich mal nach ner gebrauchten ~50GB SSD umsehen. Oder erst mit meinem Bench PC (SB/BD, 6870 Matrix undso halt^^) eine holn


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Jap so passts 

Weiß ja nicht wieviel du ausgeben willst aber diese SSD kann ich nur empfehlen: Corsair Force 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (CSSD-F60GB2-BRKT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Jop oder als Alternative : OCZ Agility 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich finde das ein super P/L Verhältniss


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Jap das sind parktisch identische Platten  Beide gleicher Controller und Chips.


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Jop, so in etwa wäre mein Budget max. für ne SSD. Mein Geldzufluss ist aber als Professioneller Informationsverweigerer (oder auch: Schüler) sehr begrenzt, das Geld ist jetzt eher für mein CaseCon vorgesehen, und n gscheides OC Board bräucht ich auch erstmal^^
Naja, Ferienjob FTW


----------



## speddy411 (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn du kein PCMark benchst reicht auch ne normale HDD. SSD ist natürlich schneller aber nicht ganz so wichtig wie z.b Tweaks.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser SSD Mushkin IO Series SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (MKNSSDIO64GB) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals ist die besser oder schlechter als die, die ihr eben genannt habt ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Jop, so in etwa wäre mein Budget max. für ne SSD.  Mein Geldzufluss ist aber als Professioneller Informationsverweigerer  (oder auch: Schüler) sehr begrenzt, das Geld ist jetzt eher für mein  CaseCon vorgesehen, und n gscheides OC Board bräucht ich auch erstmal^^
> Naja, Ferienjob FTW



Nunja, die einen sind Modder, die anderen Bencher, das du beides machen willst : Hut ab 
So viel Zeit hab ich gar net, sonst würde ich auch irgendwann mal in Sachen Modding was machen.
Ich bin ja auch Professioneller Informationsverweigerer


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Denke schlechter. Der Sandforce Controller ist meines Wissens nach besser.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Denke schlechter. Der Sandforce Controller ist meines Wissens nach besser.



Auf jedenfall, ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber schlechter als die OCZ und die Corsair, aber der Koffer ist cool


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Nunja, die einen sind Modder, die anderen Bencher, das du beides machen willst : Hut ab
> So viel Zeit hab ich gar net, sonst würde ich auch irgendwann mal in Sachen Modding was machen.
> Ich bin ja auch Professioneller Informationsverweigerer


Macht halt beides spass  
Also gemoddet wird aber eher net soo viel, Das CaseCon ist auch nix aufwändiges wenn du willst schick ich dir nen Sketchup entwurf. Is nur wichtig das alles farblich zusammenpasst, und gesleevet wird. Soll halt halbwegs ordentlich ausschauen


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info 

Jojo, ich bin auch Professioneller informationsverweigerer (geiler Audruck  )
Hab mich auch erst kürzlich vom Modder zum Bencher gewandelt, vllt passiert das bei dir ja auchnoch, gibt afaik ziemlich wenige die beides 
machen.

*edit* Altaaa, ich hab den kleinen Post hier geschrieben und in der zwischenzeit kommen 2 neue 
Hier ist echt was los


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Ich war früher (vor 6 Jahren vielleicht ) ebenfalls Modder und bin dann zum Übertakter und schließlich zum Extrem OCer mutiert


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Wobei letztere beiden Sachen, sehr nah aneinander liegen  Und das letzte Stadium was du erreicht hast ist PotBauer ^^
Das ist ja nochmal wat besonderes
 Naja.Vor allem wenn man nur wenig HW hat sind die Grenzen einmal ausgelotet und dann muss halt besser gekühlt werden. Ich versteh solche Leute net die sauviele Punkte haben, aber nochnie Subzero warn. ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Juli 2010)

Bin von neugieriegen Übertakter zu Extreme gewandert und es kann ein heiden spaß machen


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Okokokok 
Nur das CaseCon kommt trozdem her  Extreme wirds sobald ich nen Pot hab


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch erst mit Modding angefangen und bin dann zum Übertakter geworden


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich versteh solche Leute net die sauviele Punkte haben, aber nochnie Subzero warn. ^^



Dass sind die Leute die nur ganz "spezielle" "oldschool" HW benchen, wo man auch mit Luft/H20 Punkte holen kann 

Klar, vor allem für kurz = Schüler wie uns doch eig auch eine interresante Sache, ich rede jetzt nicht von Celerons  denn da ist mit Luft auch nix zu holen --> D347,352 etc


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Dito. meine ersten Oc Erfahrungen waren echt schlecht. Hab nen tutorial gelesn:


> Sie sollten ihren Prozessor nur übertakten wenn er unter Last weniger als 60° erreicht


Mein CeleronD hatte im idle mit scheiss Medionkühler 67° 
Damit war das Thema lange Zeit gestorben 
Da war ich 11 glaub ich

*aalter schonwieder 3 neue Posts*


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> *aalter schonwieder 3 neue Posts*


Ich bring leben ins Forum 
Und wenn ich 16 bin komm ich zur EOS! Versprochen  
Aber mit 11 schon ans übertakten denken, da hab ich noch im Wald mit stöcken gespielt^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich bring leben ins Forum
> Und wenn ich 16 bin komm ich zur EOS! Versprochen
> Aber mit 11 schon ans übertakten denken, da hab ich noch im Wald mit stöcken gespielt^^



Richtig so könnte man es sagen, fangen im Wald usw. aber OC kannt ich nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Juli 2010)

Ich wat völlig unwissend, ich hatte einfach diesen Artikel gelesn, CoreTemp gedownlaodet, Temps gesehn und vergessn, damals hatte ich nochnetmal meinen Rechner aufgeschraubt oder so.
zur EOS: 

Ich bin ja am 11.07 16 gewordn, aber diese ******** *********** Eos ist ein Wochenende zu früh, da bin ich noch weg 
Aber nächstesmal komme ich garantiert. Da könnte ich mich ewig drüber ärgern...
@ der8auer
Wie biste eig auf diese Altersgrenze gekommen ?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Als ich 16 war gab es noch nicht einmal PCs


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und wenn ich 16 bin komm ich zur EOS! Versprochen



Jop, ich auch 


zøtac schrieb:


> Aber mit 11 schon ans übertakten denken, da hab ich noch im Wald mit  stöcken gespielt^^



Ganz wie ich ^^


Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie biste eig auf diese Altersgrenze gekommen ?



Wahrscheinlich wg LN2  ---> Gefahrenstoff...


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> Wie biste eig auf diese Altersgrenze gekommen ?



Das schreibt das Gesetz so vor  Habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.




Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wobei letztere beiden Sachen, sehr nah  aneinander liegen  Und das letzte  Stadium was du erreicht hast ist PotBauer ^^
> Das ist ja nochmal wat besonderes



Da hats du Recht  Allerdings sehe ich ExtremeOC und Potbau immer zusammen. Habe auch meinen ersten Pot selbst gebaut und dann immer weiter entwickelt


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Juli 2010)

@ True: Hey, mein erster Rechner war ein C 16+4 von Aldi 
Die meisten kennen das Ding gar nicht


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das schreibt das Gesetz so vor  Habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.


Es gibt die Möglichkeit, die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern auf andere zu Übertragen (braucht man nur nen unterschriebenen Wisch von den Eltern) für einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Aber dann habt ihr volle aufsichtspflicht und das währe wohl auch nicht das Wahre^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Aber dann habt ihr volle aufsichtspflicht und das währe wohl auch nicht das Wahre^^



Wir sind doch keine kleinen Kinder die mit LN2 unfälle bauen


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2010)

Nein auf sowas lasse ich mich nicht ein. LN2 ist (immer noch - man glaubt es kaum) ziemlich kalt und birgt somit auch Gefahren. Probleme kann ich mir da einfach nicht leisten. Will ja auch wieder eine 3. EOS veranstalten können


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wir sind doch keine kleinen Kinder die mit LN2 unfälle bauen


Oh doch^^
Also, ich möchte nur mal meinen Undichten Pot erwähnen  Den hab ich gebraucht, von jemanden der ihn gebraucht gekauft hat von jemanden der ihn selbst gemacht hat, gekauft


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein auf sowas lasse ich mich nicht ein. LN2 ist (immer noch - man glaubt es kaum) ziemlich kalt und birgt somit auch Gefahren. Probleme kann ich mir da einfach nicht leisten. Will ja auch wieder eine 3. EOS veranstalten können



Kann ich verstehen 
Klar, ein Restrisko ist immer von daher, wenn zuhause bei mir ein Unfall mit LN2 passiert isses ja net schlimm aber wenn einer von euch die Verantwortung tragen müsste wäre das wirklich doof.



zøtac schrieb:


> Oh doch^^
> Also, ich möchte nur mal meinen Undichten Pot erwähnen   Den hab ich gebraucht, von jemanden der ihn gebraucht gekauft hat von  jemanden der ihn selbst gemacht hat, gekauft



Bei Roman kriegt man auch gebrauchte Pötte, und die sind ganz bestimmt nicht undicht


----------



## Matti OC (22. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Als ich 16 war gab es noch nicht einmal PCs



yo, so war es bei mir auch 

Zur Zeit, nur Übertakter, aber noch kein ein Extrem OCer.

lg Matti


----------



## Barisan (22. Juli 2010)

Mein erstes "PC" war ein Sinclair ZX, da hat eure Pappi noch Mädels in Kita unter Rock geguckt. Mit 16 habe ich was anderes im Kopf gehabt (PC.... gab es ned) also..... Mädels.

@Gamer_95
160MHz!! Mein erste rrichtige PC hatte ein 8068 CPU mit sagenhafte 6MHz der zweite war mit einen 80286 mit satte 8MHz und Turbo Taste mit Blitz schnelles 12MHz und riesengroßen HDD mit 20MB. Damals wog die HDD wie PC heute und mit HDD Kontroller konnte man Paddeln gehen.

@Gamer_95
Du, das ist so weit her. Die erste Pentium I waren mit 25 oder 50 MHz


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

Mein erster PC bestand damals aus einem Intel Pentium I Prozessor mit 160MHz wenn ich mich richtig erinnerre, nen ASUS MoBo und  als GraKa irgendeine Matrox. (jaa, die haben auch mal Desktop Grafikkarten gebaut...)
Gut verpackt in einem Alten office Case mit einem 80mm Gehäuse Lüfter, und angetrieben von einem alten 315Watt NT....
Wie alt war ich damals blos 
Keine ahnung


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wie das jetzt mit den T-Shirts von Caseking für die Team Mitlglieder ist die in einer der letzten PCGHs versprochen wurden


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

@Barisan
Ich glaube ich habe mich etwas vertan 
Gab es überhaupt Pentiums I Prozis mit 160MHz???
Ich glaube ich ahbe das mit meinen Pentium III System verwechselt.


----------



## zcei (22. Juli 2010)

@ Masterchief:
Die musst du selber kaufen  3DSupply sag ich da nur  Haben Frink und ich (zusammen noch mit Grilgan) auch gemacht. Die Teile sind einfach übernice, da macht das OCen noch mehr Spaß


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juli 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> @ Masterchief:
> Die musst du selber kaufen  3DSupply sag ich da nur  Haben Frink und ich (zusammen noch mit Grilgan) auch gemacht. Die Teile sind einfach übernice, da macht das OCen noch mehr Spaß



Ah, ok vielen Dank für die Info 
Habs mir schon gedacht das es die nicht umsonst geben wird 

Meinst du *das *oder wie ?

Weil da war ja eigentlich noch Caseking im Spiel....


----------



## zcei (22. Juli 2010)

Du glaubst garnicht wie viele LEute da auf einmal benchen würden!


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juli 2010)

die T-Shirt kommen noch da macht euch mal keine Sorgen. PCGH und die Verbündeten werden es wahrscheinlich bis zur EOS versuchen und wenn es etwas länger dauert ist doch auch nicht schlimm, aber Sie kommen. Vielleicht wird Stephan nochmal schreiben, wenn es mehr zu sagen gibt.

und nebenbei mein erste PC war ein Pentium 1 60MHz auch mit Turbo Taste. Heute gibt es die ja wieder nennt sich jetzt nur Turbo Boost - Wahnsinn wie Intel sich weiterentwickelt hat in 15 Jahren


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juli 2010)

Ah, suppi 
Das freut mich 
Ich wusste doch da gibt es noch speziellere T-Shirts als die PCGHX.


----------



## zcei (22. Juli 2010)

Ich schreib doch schon 

Nein Spaß. 

Nach welchem Auswahlverfahren will man die denn vergeben? Sonst wollen ja auf einmal alle welche^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Juli 2010)

Ich denke jeder im Team der interresiert ist kriegt eins


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juli 2010)

nur TOP 10 - ne war ein Spaß. Ich glaube alle, aber nagelt mich da jetzt nicht auf was fest - da wird sicherlich Stephan dann wenn es so weit ist mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiss kriegt jedes Team Mitlgied eins.


----------



## Turrican (22. Juli 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Gamer_95
> Du, das ist so weit her. Die erste Pentium I waren mit 25 oder 50 MHz


der erste/niedrigste pentium hatte aber 60mhz.


Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @Barisan
> Ich glaube ich habe mich etwas vertan
> Gab es überhaupt Pentiums I Prozis mit 160MHz???
> Ich glaube ich ahbe das mit meinen Pentium III System verwechselt.


es gab auch pentium 1 200 (non mmx).


----------



## anselm (22. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nur TOP 10 - ne war ein Spaß. Ich glaube alle, aber nagelt mich da jetzt nicht auf was fest - da wird sicherlich Stephan dann wenn es so weit ist mehr zu schreiben.



Wenn dann bis Top 20.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Juli 2010)

Top 40, Top 40 

ahne Müll, ich bin ja mit zcei befreundet, äh Top 150 !


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch das hier gesehen???
HWBOT response to FM LOC incident

Mein Englisch ist leider nicht soo gut.
Da steht irgendwie das alle beteiligten personen (AndreYang, Hiwa, eXtremetweaker.de, KJ und Skinnee) ein ein Jahres Verbot erhalten..
Aber ehmm wo ein ein jahres Verbot???
Im Bot? 
Das wehr ja mal was


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juli 2010)

Jupp. Die Jungs haben Benchmark Scores von sich an andere abgegeben und das ist ja echt nicht die feine Art. Eine ein Jahrsperre ist da doch okay.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

OKK,
hätte nich für möglich gehalten das diese Top OCler das machen 
Klingt für mich schon alees komisch


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> hätte nich für möglich gehalten das diese Top OCler das machen
> Klingt für mich schon alees komisch


 
Wenn du wüsstes was da noch alles abgeht! 
Da sind nicht alle Leute so sauber wie sie tun 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (22. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch das hier gesehen???
> HWBOT response to FM LOC incident
> 
> Mein Englisch ist leider nicht soo gut.
> ...



Ist bereits passiert die jungs sind raus  
Aber die genannten sind nunmal nicht die einzigsten ( aber von den jungs von extremetweaker hätte ich das nicht gedacht ).
Aber da sieht man wieder wie man sich in bestimmten leuten täuschen kann


----------



## anselm (22. Juli 2010)

Wow, hätte ich nicht geglaubt. 
Jetzt können auch mal andere richtig durchstarten, wenn die Leute fehlen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Juli 2010)

Was ich gut finde ist die Zusammenarbeit von Futeremark, HWBot und MSI. erst dadurch wurden diese fälle aufgedeckt.

scheinbar hats auch deutsche erwischt. ein paar von hwluxx sind auch gebant worden.weis da einer mehr darüber?


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zcei (22. Juli 2010)

Wow, hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass die sowas nötig haben. Naja sind dann die Ergebnisse von denen jetzt das Jahr lang auch ungültig? 

Btw: Frink, das war nicht nett -.- nur weil mein Board noch nicht da ist, und die Scores nicht alle hochgeladen sind (müssten wa auch noch mal machen, Platte einfach bei dir anschließen) Dann hab ich bestimmt so 20 
Und wenn ich dann nochmal meine Graka benche^^ .. Das wird noch was.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juli 2010)

Ich sage es nur vorbeugend, bevor hier auf Verdacht irgendwelche Namen genannt oder Anschuldigungen geäußert werden: _Fair Play_ bezieht sich auch auf den Umgang mit Nicht-Teammitgliedern.


----------



## Alriin (22. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich sage es nur vorbeugend, bevor hier auf Verdacht irgendwelche Namen genannt oder Anschuldigungen geäußert werden: _Fair Play_ bezieht sich auch auf den Umgang mit Nicht-Teammitgliedern.



Cheater haben Fair Play nicht verdient... für solche Leute zählt das ja anscheinend nichts! 
Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele noch schummeln.
Und das ärgste ist wie sie diesem A.Y. alle in den Hintern gekrochen sind.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2010)

naja .....Luxx ist um 1500 Punkte ärmer


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

In diesem Sinn kann man nichts anderes sagen als : verdient!

Hier mal die Antwort von Afrokalle:

"Ich kann dazu nicht viel mehr als im XS sagen (und möchte es auch gar nicht)

Es gibt einige Leute hier die wissen das mir der Event vollkommen egal gewesen ist (und immer noch ist) und ich einzig und alleine nach Taiwan wollte (das der Weg nicht der richtige war/ist ist vollkommen klar und daß das Ziel nicht alle Mittel heiligt ebenso).

Allerdings war für mich klar das ich meine Scores mit dem Q3QP (45k) submitten werde (nachdem alles erdenkliche schief gelaufen ist) und das schließlich der Score von Andre in meinem Account gelandet ist, ist mehr als unglücklich gelaufen (mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen) wenn auch natürlich nicht unwissentlich....

Ich hätte zwar auch noch die Möglichkeit gehabt etwas dagegen zu unternehmen aber da das Ranking soweit vollständig war (Hiwa = 1 - Ryba =2) und ich kein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber Ryba hatte (einige werden das verstehen, andere nicht) habe ich das nicht getan.

Ich kann und werde mit den Konsequenzen leben.... 
"

Das sagt alles ^^

MFG


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

Hab nen neues Spielzeug  9600GT :> und jeeede Menge Werbegeschenke, Nvidia T-Shirt (in das ich vermutlich 3x reinpasse^^) Nvidia Schlüsselanhänger, Seagate Mauspad und Bonbons, Intel Kugelschreiber, Sony Cap, Nvidia Cap, Nexoc Schlüsselband usw usw...^^ und natürlich alles (inklusive der 9600GT) gratis für mich  
Aber zur eigentlichen Frage: 
Vorab: ich hab Geld für EINE komponente, deswegen isses ja so schwierig^^
Also, ich muss mich entscheiden zwischen:
Corsair Dominator CL7, 2x2GB DDR3 95€
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, 150€
Oder
Garnichts von beiden
der RAM sollte besser zum übertakten sein als mein 0815 Kingston, andererseits hab ich imo ein.. naja ein schrott Mainboard. Ich kann im Bios nichtmal OC'n (ASUS M4A77TD Pro). Auf dem Crosshair IV Formula sollte sich nen BD auch noch ganz gut übertakten lassen...
Oder doch garnichts und schauen was Sandy Bridge & Bulldozer bringen und mir erst dann nen Mainboard bzw. passenden RAM holn? 
Wollt net extra nen Threat dazu aufmachen, und hat ja eig auch mit HWBot zu tun!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Der PCMark treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn ... 04 geht nur mit Umwegen und 05 crashed bei einem eigentlich stabilen Takt ohne Grund oder Vorwarnung...
Gibts eigentlich schon einen besseren Weg beim 04 den "Grammar" Bug zu umgehen als das "Affinity by Time" ?
Achja warum updated sich meine Signatur nicht ?^^

edit: Jetzt hat es sich geupdated o.O


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Cheater haben Fair Play nicht verdient... für solche Leute zählt das ja anscheinend nichts!
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele noch schummeln.
> Und das ärgste ist wie sie diesem A.Y. alle in den Hintern gekrochen sind.



Ja das ist wirklich traurig 

Ist auch ein harter Schlag für die HWluxxer. Besonders blöd ist, dass das ganze Team zusätzlich unter sowas leidet obwohl sie eigentlich nichts dafür können... Verdient hat es nur der einzelne.

Habe jetzt knapp eine Stunde das ganze Zeug bei XtremeSystems durchgelesen. Wer sich die Arbeit sparen möchte:

Zusammengefasst haben eigentlich alle Beteiligten viel gebencht und dabei leider keine top Ergebnisse erreicht. Viel Hardware ist gestorben und der einzige Ausweg war anscheinend Ergebnisse von AndreYang zu erhalten. Gekauft wurde dabei anscheinend nichts.

*Wichtige Statements:*
- skinnee: HWBOT response to FM LOC incident

- Afrokalle:XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010
XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010
XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010

- Hiwa:XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010
XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010
XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Futuremark's Lords of Overclocking 2010

- Futuremark: Lords of Overclocking 2010 - Page 9 - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums

- HWBot: HWBOT response to FM LOC incident

- FUGGER (XtremeSystems): Andre Yang - Lifetime Ban - XtremeSystems Forums

*Folge:*

AndreYang: 1 Jahr Bann bei HWBot und lebenslang bei XtremeSystems
eXtremetweaker.de, Hiwa, skinnee, KJ: 1 Jahr Bann bei HWBot und Sperre (bin mir gerade nicht sicher wie lange) bei XtremeSystems


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich traurig
> 
> Ist auch ein harter Schlag für die HWluxxer. Besonders blöd ist, dass das ganze Team zusätzlich unter sowas leidet obwohl sie eigentlich nichts dafür können... Verdient hat es nur der einzelne.
> 
> ...


Mhm, einfach nur traurig sowas... 
HWBot macht man doch aus Spass, man bekommt ja netmal Geld wenn man unter den Top 10 oder Platz 1 ist, wieso muss man da betrügen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Cheater haben Fair Play nicht verdient... für solche Leute zählt das ja anscheinend nichts!
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele noch schummeln.


Es geht um Namen und Anschuldigungen auf spekulativer Basis und ünverhältnismäßige Reaktionen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man sein Mißfallen über die geschilderten Vorfälle hinter dem Berg halten muss.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir das erst am Abend mal in Ruhe durchlesen können. Ich fürchte aber, dass sich derartige Fälle - wenn auch in anderer Form - in Zukunft immer häufiger ereignen werden. Das zeigt die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, die stark mit dem gewachsenen Einfluss von Herstellern zusammenhängt.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Der PCMark treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn ... 04 geht nur mit Umwegen und 05 crashed bei einem eigentlich stabilen Takt ohne Grund oder Vorwarnung...
> Gibts eigentlich schon einen besseren Weg beim 04 den "Grammar" Bug zu umgehen als das "Affinity by Time" ?
> Achja warum updated sich meine Signatur nicht ?^^
> 
> edit: Jetzt hat es sich geupdated o.O



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html

Weiter unten gibt es noch eine Anleitung mit SuperPi  Funktioniert besser.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html
> 
> Weiter unten gibt es noch eine Anleitung mit SuperPi  Funktioniert besser.



Vielen Dank , hat auf Anhieb mit 1x SuperPi funktioniert 
Solche Threads sollten angepinnt werden ^^


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Dann wäre das halbe HWBot Unterforum oben angepinnt  

Haben wirklich sehr viele gute Anleitungen hier. Forensuche oder hier fragen hilft meist auch


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, einfach nur traurig sowas...
> HWBot macht man doch aus Spass, man bekommt ja netmal Geld wenn man unter den Top 10 oder Platz 1 ist, wieso muss man da betrügen?



Es ging ja auch nicht um HWBot, sondern nur um den LoO-Wettbewerb.

@Roman: Nein, gekauft wurden die Scores nicht.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch nicht um HWBot, sondern nur um den LoO-Wettbewerb.


Trozdem ist sowas kacke^^
Versteh ich net... 
Übrigens will meine 9600 GT nicht was ich will, bei 770 Mhz Core Clock, 900Mhz Memory Clock stürzt immer der Anzeigetreiber ab  Aber im gegensatz zu meiner HD5450 geht die richtig ab, 10.000 punkte mehr bringt sie im nicht OC'ten Zusatand^^


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Dann brauchst wohl eine bessere Kühlung oder einen vMod


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dann brauchst wohl eine bessere Kühlung oder einen vMod


Och, die wird (bis es abstürzt^^) in Furmark max 50°C. Kühle sie mit dem darauf montiertem AC Kühler und nem 120mm Lüfter... 
Dann werd ich mich wohl mal nach nem Vmod umsehen, problem: ich weiß nicht genau welche 9600GT es ist^^ Hab sie ohne Verpackung unso bekommen.
/Edit: Würde bei mir ein Mainboard wechsel eigentlich viel bringen? Ich Benche und OCe gerade mit nem Board was im Bios nicht mal die funktionen dazu hat (neuestes Bios geflasht)... 
Ist nen ASUS M4A77TD Pro. Würde sich nen umstieg auf ein 870ger oder gar 890FX Board lohnen? Hab nach meinem Mainboard gegoogelt aber scheint niemand dieses Board zum Übertakten zu verwenden^^


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Wird dir beim GPU OC auf jeden Fall nicht helfen 

Mach mal Bilder der Karte von vorne und hinten. Dann können wir dir mit dem Mod helfen.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wird dir beim GPU OC auf jeden Fall nicht helfen
> 
> Mach mal Bilder der Karte von vorne und hinten. Dann können wir dir mit dem Mod helfen.


Naja, das Board war ja auch eher für Prozessor OC gedacht^^ Bilder folgen gleich...
...und zwar jetzt!
Hab meinen Alten Win XP Key gefunden, nurnoch ne Benchversion mit Nlite machen dann kanns losgehen (aber erstmal auf normaler Hdd^^)


----------



## Barisan (22. Juli 2010)

Was die verbannte Jungs betrifft - Auri sacra fames.


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Och, die wird (bis es abstürzt^^) in Furmark max 50°C.



Da wird True sicherlich wieder schlecht wenn er das liest


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Da wird True sicherlich wieder schlecht wenn er das liest


Warum ? Furmark lies ich ja net unter Benchtakt laufen sondern unter dem Takt den die Graka dann als Standard haben soll um mal wieder das ein oder andere Spiel zu spieln falls du des meinst^^


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juli 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Was die verbannte Jungs betrifft - Auri sacra fames.



Ich habe Latein mit ner 4 abgewählt, also was heißt das bitte? 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2010)

was habt ihr nur alle mit dem Furmark ?

.....sowas schmeiß ich nur an wenn ich eine Karte überprüfe die ein kunde reklamiert 

Und nocheinmal .....*Dafür gibt es keine Punkte und man verheizt nur die besten Tage einer Karte damit *

*@zotac *
Und eine 96er ist keine Karte zum zocken


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> was habt ihr nur alle mit dem Furmark ?
> 
> .....sowas schmeiß ich nur an wenn ich eine Karte überprüfe die ein kunde reklamiert
> 
> Und nocheinmal .....*Dafür gibt es keine Punkte und man verheizt nur die besten Tage einer Karte damit *


Hmm, also ich benutze das als Stabilitätstest wenn ich etwas dauerhaft OC'n will...
Edit: Ja klar ist das keine Karte zum zocken, meine alte ist kaputt und die 9600 hab ich kostenlos bekommen, damit überbrück ich die Zeit zu 6XXX


----------



## Barisan (22. Juli 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich habe Latein mit ner 4 abgewählt, also was heißt das bitte?
> 
> Gruß Speddy411


 
Der verfluchte Hunger nach Gold.


----------



## speddy411 (22. Juli 2010)

Danke....


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

@Zotac:



True Monkey schrieb:


> *Dafür gibt es keine Punkte und man verheizt nur die besten Tage einer Karte damit *



Das meinte ich 

Und ich bin ganz seiner Meinung


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich mag meinen Laptop immer mehr , +54% GPU und +52%VRAM 
Und ich hab grad rausgefunden das es eine SetFSB Version dafür gibt , jetzt hol ich mir noch Gold im 3dMark 03/05 (derzeit Silber) ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

Warum gibs das nicht für meinen Leppi 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juli 2010)

@True,
da gibt es doch welche, die haben eher auf die Alten gehört


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

@Ü50

Du weist doch: "Man(n) ist immer so alt, wie man(n) sich fühlt!"

MFG


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Warum gibs das nicht für meinen Leppi
> 
> MFG



Versuchs mal mit anderen Modellen mit dem gleichen Chipsatz , z.b. ist die SetFSB Version vom Acer1694 ich hab aber ein Acer 1650 , funktionieren tuts trotzdem. Das einzige Problem ist das ich pci-e und pci takt nicht fixen kann, also wirds vermutlich bald mal anstehen^^.


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Laptop immer mehr , +54% GPU und +52%VRAM
> Und ich hab grad rausgefunden das es eine SetFSB Version dafür gibt , jetzt hol ich mir noch Gold im 3dMark 03/05 (derzeit Silber) ^^



Hehe, schön dass du bei HWBot Spaß hast ohne dass du gleich was neues kaufen musstest!


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Ü50
> 
> Du weist doch: "Man(n) ist immer so alt, wie man(n) sich fühlt!"
> 
> MFG



Im Mo. fühle ich mich alt, weil ich meinen Hexa unter Wasser nicht höher als 4,64 bekomme. Draußen ist es immer noch zu warm.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hehe, schön dass du bei HWBot Spaß hast ohne dass du gleich was neues kaufen musstest!



Bisher gehts noch so jap 

Hab noch haufenweise alte Hardware die dran glauben muss ^^


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Im Mo. fühle ich mich alt, weil ich meinen Hexa unter Wasser nicht höher als 4,64 bekomme. Draußen ist es immer noch zu warm.


ich bekomme meinen P II X4 955 nicht über 4316Mhz lang genug laufen lassen kann um ein screen + valid in CPU-Z zu machen 
Brauch nen neues Board


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> ich bekomme meinen P II X4 955 nicht über 4316Mhz lang genug laufen lassen kann um ein screen + valid in CPU-Z zu machen
> Brauch nen neues Board



Screen brauchst du nicht, die Vali reicht bei CPU-Z aus 
 F7 ist ein heisser Tipp


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein GigaByte GA-790FXTA-UD5...
Es ist echt super zum Ocen 
Damit habe ich einen Athlon II 425 X3 auf 4050MHz unter Water übertaktet.
Leider hat dann die CPU Limitiert, da ich nicht über 1,6 Volt mit der Spannung gehen wollte, was eh schon viel zu viel ist...


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juli 2010)

Manchmal helfen schon einige Zusatzlüfter. Bei mir sind auch zusätzlich 5 Stück drauf, trotz WAKÜ. Jedoch sind hier selbst nach einer Regenschauer immer noch 24°.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es legal ist alte 3DMark Werte vom ORB quasi zu recyclen ? Soweit ich weiß hab ich die noch nie hochgeladen, es gibt hald keine Screens sondern nur die ORC Werte.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn es deine eigenen sind ist das kein Problem  Alt gibts da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juli 2010)

Mhm, das sieht ungefähr so aus: 
-Multi mit AMD Overdrive (Ja ich weiß ,aber mein Bios ist sch***^^) anheben und Vcore usw.
-Amd Overdrive zumachen
-CPU-Z anmachen
-PC aus...
Lüfter sind vor NB, SB und Graka. Unten vorne saugt einer rein, Hinten Oben bläßt einer raus, ich denke das sollte reichen hab auch nurnoch einen hier^^
Zum 790FXTA-UD5... naja, für 150€ würd ich imo nen Crosshair IV Formula bekommen^^
Ich geh nie über 1,5125 Vcore hinaus ist mir iwi noch zu riskant


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn es deine eigenen sind ist das kein Problem  Alt gibts da eigentlich nicht.



ok das ist gut, hab gerade meinen Account wiedergefunden mit einigen Scores von Karten die danach gestorben sind ^^ (R.I.P. 7600GT  )


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es legal ist alte 3DMark Werte vom ORB quasi zu recyclen ? Soweit ich weiß hab ich die noch nie hochgeladen, es gibt hald keine Screens sondern nur die ORC Werte.



Ohne Screenshot bekommst du keine 3D-Mark ergebnisse hochgeladen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Ohne Screenshot bekommst du keine 3D-Mark ergebnisse hochgeladen



Da gibts aber einige die auch keinen Screen haben sondern nur einen Link(teilw. von 2007 oder älter).


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Ohne Screenshot bekommst du keine 3D-Mark ergebnisse hochgeladen



Das stimmt nicht!


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, das sieht ungefähr so aus:
> -Multi mit AMD Overdrive (Ja ich weiß ,aber mein Bios ist sch***^^) anheben und Vcore usw.
> -Amd Overdrive zumachen
> -CPU-Z anmachen
> -PC aus...



lass doch cpu-z gleich mit starten und immer schön F7 drücken nebenbei. und versuche den kern herauszufinden welcher sich am besten taktet. falls das nicht mit overdrive geht, kenne mich da nicht so mit aus, dann eben mit K10stat


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht!



Ich will hier natürlich nichts falsches verbreiten 
Bei mir gings bisher nicht mit dem Link und ohne Screen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Ich will hier natürlich nichts falsches verbreiten
> Bei mir gings bisher nicht mit dem Link und ohne Screen



Also reinstellen hat funktioniert und 9 Punkte gebracht 

Wow da ist ein Ergebnis von 2003 o.O


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juli 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch 
Werd ich morgen dann noch mal probieren, jetzt erst mal ins Bett-um 04:00 ist die Nacht wieder zu Ende


----------



## Barisan (22. Juli 2010)

Ouups


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Meistermaisi, hast Du die Regeln zum hochladen von Submisions gelesen? Wenn nicht, dann mach das. Submisions ohne Screenshot sind nicht erlaubt.



*am Kopf kratz*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> *am Kopf kratz*



Wenn man ein bisschen unter den TOP10 sucht findet man einige mehr , z.b. den hier :k|ngp|n's 34298 marks PCMark 2005 run with Xeon W3570 @ 5300MHz


----------



## Turrican (22. Juli 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> *am Kopf kratz*





Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen unter den TOP10 sucht findet man einige mehr , z.b. den hier :k|ngp|n's 34298 marks PCMark 2005 run with Xeon W3570 @ 5300MHz




klickt mal auf "more". 
da ist nen fm-link hinterlegt.


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, weil FM-Links mehr wert sind als ein Screenshot. 

@Turrican: Das ist doch genau mein Punkt!


----------



## Turrican (22. Juli 2010)

achso


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Juli 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> klickt mal auf "more".
> da ist nen fm-link hinterlegt.



Ich weiß , genau darum gehts ja  Ob man die Ergebnisse auch ohne SS posten darf wenn man einen Link hat.(Welchen ich selbstverständlich auch habe , ist ja mein Account)


----------



## Barisan (22. Juli 2010)

Shit happends, hab link übersehen. Sorry.
99,99% benutzen Screen Shot.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Juli 2010)

Wie funktioniert das nochmal mit den Futuremark links!? Ich muss nach einem Run rechts klick auf den Benchmark dan .... und das ganze dan bei futuremark ORB hochladen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

Boar!!! Bin ich mal einen Tag nicht online und schon 5 neue Seiten 
Das mit AY und den anderen ist echt krass , sind die Scores von denen für immer ungültig oder nur für die länge des Bans ?


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juli 2010)

Naja mit dem Ban von der hwbot Seite sind auch die Scores dort nichtmehr gültig!
Der Score an sich war ja nicht gefaket, nur haben sie bei dem Wettberwerb beschissen und sind dadurch auch beim Bot geflogen!

PS: Screen"klau" ist na nicht erlaubt


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Ban von der hwbot Seite sind auch die Scores dort nichtmehr gültig!
> Der Score an sich war ja nicht gefaket, nur haben sie bei dem Wettberwerb beschissen und sind dadurch auch beim Bot geflogen!
> 
> PS: Screen"klau" ist na nicht erlaubt



Das war ja nicht kein Screen klau.
Andre hat den extremtweakers die Screens "freiwillig" gegeben damit sie zur MOA (MSI Overclocking Arena) fahren können.
Ohne die Screens von Andre hätten sie sich nämlich nicht in der quali durchsätzen können.
Das hatte soweit ich weiss den Grund das ihr derzeitiger 980x nicht soo toll ist.
Ausserdem sollen die extremtweaker das nur gemacht haben weil sie nicht  unbedingt an der MOA teilnehmen wollten, sondern nur "bock" hatten nach Taipeh zu fliegen.


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

ICh denke, dass die Scores, die auf ein und demselben System basieren bei allen gelöscht werden.

Die anderen Scores denke ih mal werden mit Ende des Bans wieder gültig werden, was meint ihr?


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juli 2010)

Trotzdem ist das Betrug!

Klau = Betrug = Böse ^^ Ich finde es richtig das sie alle raus sind! Auch wenn meine CPU ****** ist kann ich nicht beschuppen. Somit hat er sich seinen kompletten Ruf zerstört und ob es das Wert was?

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juli 2010)

@Gamer:

Es war nicht "Bock", sondern private Gründe.(siehe HIER)

Bis auf A.Y. haben alle zugegeben, dass sie fehler gamcht haben. dabei sollten wir es sein lassen.

Und danke allen die mir zum Geburstag gratuliert haben

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Juli 2010)

@ zcei
Also davon das die alten Scores nach dem Ende des Bans wieder gültig werden kannst du ausgehen.
Die anderen Scores sind ja hoffentlich auf "legalen" Wege entstanden...

@ Eiswolf
Es steht überall auch was anderes.

Auch egal,
ich würde sagen das wir jetzt mal mit dem Thema aufhören.


----------



## anselm (23. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das Betrug!
> 
> Klau = Betrug = Böse ^^ Ich finde es richtig das sie alle raus sind! Auch wenn meine CPU ****** ist kann ich nicht beschuppen. Somit hat er sich seinen kompletten Ruf zerstört und ob es das Wert was?
> 
> MFG



Eben.
Auch wenn die Ergebnisse nach dem Bann wieder gültig sind, werden sie wohl kaum anerkannt werden. Alle denken sich dann, dass der doch so oder so ein Schummler ist.

@gamer-95
Ok


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt witzig dass ihr alle auf AY rumhackt, er hat ja nu den wenigsten Dreck am stecken, ehrlich gebencht hat er jam nur die halt weitergegeben. Die die Scores genommen haben sind doch viel unglaubwürdiger geworden.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

Naja egal. Und Eiswolf,du hast auch am 23.07 Geburtstag  ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Und danke für die Glückwünsche, Jungs 

€: @Mastermaisi777 : 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Juli 2010)

Juhu nach knapp 4 Stunden Fehlersuche funktioniert mein PC wieder , und ich weiß noch immer nicht was eigentlich schuld war ^^
Naja wenigstens funktioniert der Q6600 und wird demnächst übertaktet 


Happy B-Day -Masterchief- !


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt witzig dass ihr alle auf AY rumhackt, er hat ja nu den wenigsten Dreck am stecken, ehrlich gebencht hat er jam nur die halt weitergegeben. Die die Scores genommen haben sind doch viel unglaubwürdiger geworden.



Gerade er als Top Overclocker dürfte sowas nie machen. Er hat in der Szene eine Vorbildfunktion und das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Juli 2010)

Zu Post   #6839

Kan mir keiner was sagen!?


----------



## websmile (23. Juli 2010)

In dem kleinen Fenster das aufgeht am Ende des Benches mit der Anzeige der Punkte klickst du auf "Submit your Result"- dann wird das Resultat an Futuremark übermittelt und die dementsprechende INet-Seite geht auf
Grüße


----------



## fuzz3l (23. Juli 2010)

Du kannst aber auch einfach per Klick auf Save ein Valid file abspeichern und von einem anderen Rechner hochladen.
Darauf muss halt nur der 3DMark laufen und dein Key hinterlegt sein. Danach klickst du einfach irgendwo im 3DMark Fenster mit der rechten Maustaste hin und klickst auf "Submit your result" and here we go...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Juli 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch einfach per Klick auf Save ein Valid file abspeichern und von einem anderen Rechner hochladen.
> Darauf muss halt nur der 3DMark laufen und dein Key hinterlegt sein. Danach klickst du einfach irgendwo im 3DMark Fenster mit der rechten Maustaste hin und klickst auf "Submit your result" and here we go...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian




Danke das wollte ich wissen


----------



## websmile (23. Juli 2010)

Hat aber Nachteile-du kriegst keinen anständigen Screen zusammen und wenn, wie so oft, die Hardwareerkennung im Screen falsch ist kann es sein das dein Ergebnis angefochten wird- sowas ist die letzte Option wenn du weißt das die Erkennung korrekt ist oder du offline arbeiten mußt


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Juli 2010)

websmile schrieb:


> Hat aber Nachteile-du kriegst keinen anständigen Screen zusammen und wenn, wie so oft, die Hardwareerkennung im Screen falsch ist kann es sein das dein Ergebnis angefochten wird- sowas ist die letzte Option wenn du weißt das die Erkennung korrekt ist oder du offline arbeiten mußt



Screens werde ich auch machen, internet hab ich auf der EOS nicht! (allg. nicht auf einem Bench sys) von daher muss ich screens machen oder die vali speichern.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juli 2010)

habn Problem mitm RIIIE, kann jemand heflen ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Juli 2010)

Kann das kurz jemand gegenchecken bitte: http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/pcmark_vantage/rankings?start=0&cores=4&hardwareTypeId=CPU_919
Schaut euch mal die ersten paar Scores an , das sind fast alles 3DMark Scores , oder bin ich grad verwirrt ? Erst der 5. ist ein PcMark Score.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Kann das kurz jemand gegenchecken bitte: HWBOT Hall Of Fame.
> Schaut euch mal die ersten paar Scores an , das sind fast alles 3DMark Scores , oder bin ich grad verwirrt ? Erst der 5. ist ein PcMark Score.



Moin
Also ich komme über den Link zu PC Mark Ventage Scores - von 3 D Mark keine Spur 

 Jetzt hab ich gesehen was du meinst, ja eindeutig 3 D Mark Ventage


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

Da würd ich dir jetzt mal zustimmen 

Da steht eiskalt ein 3D MArk Score im PC MArk Teil oO Oder kann man mit dem 3D Vantage auch PC Mark Vantage machen?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juli 2010)

sowas kommt häufiger vor auch mit 3dmark05 und pcmark05 - einfach melden und gut ist


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Juli 2010)

Die Scores sind ja schon recht alt, warum ist das vorher keinem aufgefallen?
Oder wird bei Benchmarks wo es keine Punkte gibt nicht so genau hingesehen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Juli 2010)

Ok danke , dann werd ich das mal melden ^^ Wollte nur mal fragen nicht das mein Browser spinnt und ich dann Leute reporte die gar nichts gemacht haben 

@nachtelf: Vermutlich hats keiner überprüft


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Juli 2010)

bei der Masse auf Ergebnissen kann man ja nicht jedes durch gucken - schon gar nicht bei den ohne punkte


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Juli 2010)

man müsste mal 50 unparteische leute nehmen und die eine woche lang jedes gewertetes ergebniss überprüfen. ich selber finde es nämlich auch extreme wie viele ergebnisse flasch sind.

alleine die ganzen ergebnisse mit 01 03 05, wo man ja das feld mit den fps braucht. da würd schon einiges weg fliegen...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bei der Masse auf Ergebnissen kann man ja nicht jedes durch gucken - schon gar nicht bei den ohne punkte



Hab 1-30 überprüft und bis auf die paar am Anfang sind alle ok , naja Punkte hin oder her , sowas muss nicht sein 

@Eiswolf93: hab schon screenshots gesehen wo gar keine Punkte waren weil dort "Online" stand , es war aber auch kein Link zu sehen ^^


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

Mhm, auf meinem Board geht der 955 BE einfach nicht über 4,4Ghz. Schaltet sich mit Bluescreen ab 
Hab alle Cores einzeln getestet, hab max. Vocre 1,525 sollte doch reichen?
Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich...


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, auf meinem Board geht der 955 BE einfach nicht über 4,4Ghz. Schaltet sich mit Bluescreen ab
> Hab alle Cores einzeln getestet, hab max. Vocre 1,525 sollte doch reichen?
> Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich...



Du wirst mit H20 nicht weiter kommen (vllt paar mhz) du musst jetzt subzero gehen


----------



## anselm (23. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, auf meinem Board geht der 955 BE einfach nicht über 4,4Ghz. Schaltet sich mit Bluescreen ab
> Hab alle Cores einzeln getestet, hab max. Vocre 1,525 sollte doch reichen?
> Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich...




Ab einen gewissen Takt gehen die nicht bzw. kaum noch weiter hoch.
Brauchst wohl niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Du mit deiner Wakü nicht weiter kommen (vllt paar mhz) du musst jetzt subzero gehen


Mhmm aber meine temps sind doch noch ok 
Und mehr als 1,55Volt Vcore kann ich sowieso net geben.. muss auf dauer nen neues Board her und nen Pot 
Liegt warscheinlich an meiner fehlenden Erfahrung, aber 37°C betrachte ich als niedrig @ 4400Mhz^^ (natürlich idle und open air)


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

Das hat nix mit den Temps zu tun 
Ab einer gewissen Stelle kannst du soviel Vcore geben wie du willst und alles so hoch drehen, aber du kommst ohne subzero nicht weiter, erst da rennt deine cpu wieder ordentlich


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

Jungs kurze Frage  

Wir dachten meine GraKa hätte den GEist aufgegeben. Egal was wir versuchten es ging nicht. Und dann hab ich nen RMA Schein angefordert.

Dann haben wa grad gemerkt, dass sie auf einmal doch funzt oO Ist das schlimm wenn man da jetzt nix schickt!? oder sollte man denen Bescheid sagen oder einfach ignorieren?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

Am besten Bescheid sagen, kurz durchgeben das wieder alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an. Bei OCZ löscht sich ein RMA Ticket automatisch nach 7 Tagen wenn nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, auf meinem Board geht der 955 BE einfach nicht über 4,4Ghz. Schaltet sich mit Bluescreen ab



Mein 940 BE geht auch nicht so weit wie ich gehofft hatte 
Temps sind bei mir auch so weit in Ordnung wie man das unter Luftkühlung behaupten kann 
Aber nächste Woche ist wohl mein erster Test-Pot fertig und in der ersten August Woche werd ich dann mal was mit DICE probieren


----------



## zcei (23. Juli 2010)

Joa hab denen bei hoh jetzt geschrieben, dass alles wieder geht^^

940@4,4 ist aber auch wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher als 955@4,4 meinste nicht auch  aber ich denke beim zotac liegts echt am board  ich glaub der reißt noch einiges^^


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Juli 2010)

940@4.4 hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, aber wenigstens 3.9 stable


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Joa hab denen bei hoh jetzt geschrieben, dass alles wieder geht^^
> 
> 940@4,4 ist aber auch wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher als 955@4,4 meinste nicht auch  aber ich denke beim zotac liegts echt am board  ich glaub der reißt noch einiges^^


Danke für das vertrauen 
Ich denke das wird so ablaufen:
Ich geh mit dem Board auf Subzero
Ich komme mit dem Board auf 4990 Mhz 
Ich komme genau ein einziges mal auf 5Ghz, vergesse aber Valid zu speichern
Das Board stirbt an Kondenzwasser
Ich schmeisse es aus dem Fenster
Ich greife ein R.O.G MB ab


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Leute, wie kann man nochmal LOD tweaken und wieviel bringt das ca. im 3d03 ?


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich komme genau ein einziges mal auf 5Ghz, vergesse aber Valid zu speichern
> Das Board stirbt an Kondenzwasser
> Ich schmeisse es aus dem Fenster
> Ich greife ein R.O.G MB ab



Jo, sowas kann schnell mal passieren (bis auf das R.O.G)


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Leute, wie kann man nochmal LOD tweaken und wieviel bringt das ca. im 3d03 ?



nHancer-wie viel das bringt weiß ich nicht

tschuldigung für doppelpost ^^


----------



## zcei (24. Juli 2010)

Wieso. ER braucht unbedingt ein C IV F sonst würde seine CPU beim nächsten Mal anschalten verbrennen 
Du glaubst garnicht was eltern alles glauben wenn man es ihnen schmackhaft macht.
(story handelt nicht von mir aber ich war dabei 
Situation: Mainboard was noch nicht dem Freund gehört wird geflutet (ca 300€ ) wir backen das im Ofen und der riecht danach nach silizium abr das board funzt wieder.

Wie erklären wa das? Hmmm... ok: Ein Mainboard muss vor inbetriebnahme immer gewärmt werden damit sich wichtige kontakte schließen.
Auf die Frage der Mutter warum das nicht mit dem alten Board so gehandhabt wurde: Was meinst du warum das kaputt ist :


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß schon warum ich Erwachsene unterrichte und keine Kid's 
Aber die Argumentation für das Board Backen ist Geil


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Juli 2010)

Los geht am besten mit dem Riva Tuner(NVIDIA) oder ATI tray Tool. Bringt jetzt aber nicht tausende von Punkten hilft aber manchmal einen etwas höheren Takt zu fahren


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Juli 2010)

@zcei : lol^^
@zotac :

Irgendwo ist einfach der Punkt erreicht wo man ohne Subzero nicht mehr weiterkommt bei Phenom 2 x4 955/965 meist so 4,4-4,5Ghz


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, dann muss halt Dice her


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, dann muss halt Dice her



Jup 
Ich würde wg Pot (für Dice nen Alu Pot) Roman (der8auer) fragen


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Jup
> Ich würde wg Pot (für Dice nen Alu Pot) Roman (der8auer) fragen


Hab ich schon^^


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: ProfessorFrink & Zcei -- Wenn die Kiddies benchen*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Leute, wie kann man nochmal LOD tweaken und wieviel bringt das ca. im 3d03 ?



Kommt auf die Karte an. Meinen Erfahrungen nacht ~0,5-2%

RivaTuner -> PowerUser -> RivaTuner/NVIDIA/Global -> LOD Bias Range 15 -> Main -> DriverSettings -> DirecDraw and Direct3D settings -> Wert einstellen


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir bringt es meist 5% oder auch mehr, solange die CPU nicht der größte Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## DopeLex (24. Juli 2010)

Bei mir auch im Schnitt 5% - kommt aber auch immer auf die Karten an. Aber es bringt manchmal eben die entscheidenden Punkte - gut getweaked ist halb gewonnen sag ich immer.


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

DDR3 mit 2207 MHz auf dem Sockel AM3

rabensang's 1103.8 MHz Memory Clock run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 2207MHz


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> DDR3 mit 2207 MHz auf dem Sockel AM3
> 
> rabensang's 1103.8 MHz Memory Clock run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 2207MHz



Saubre Arbeit rabensang wie arg hast den die NB usw. gequält!?


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Ich denk mal, dass die Spannungen noch auf einem normalen Niveau waren:

CPU/NB: 1,35 Volt
NB+HT+SB: 1,30 Volt

Den Speicher hatte ich mit 1,80 Volt am laufen. Laut einigen Forenaussagen sind auf den Flares PSC Chips verbaut. Keine Ahnung wie gut die Dinger auf Spannung skalieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, dass die Spannungen noch auf einem normalen Niveau waren:
> 
> CPU/NB: 1,35 Volt
> NB+HT+SB: 1,30 Volt
> ...



Respekt da geht bestimmt noch was oder? Maxxmem kannst da was reisen mit?


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Mehr will nicht....

Bei MaxxMem geht leider auch nicht viel (886 Punkte...)

MFG


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2010)

Ja AMD ist für MaxxMem leider sehr im nachteil. Momentan sind Sockel 1156 und 1366 Systeme am besten für MaxxMem.

Aber sehr schönes Ergebnis für AMD


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juli 2010)

Da steht ihm leider der AMD im Weg 

PS: lass mal ich kenn das!

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Juli 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Den Speicher hatte ich mit 1,80 Volt am laufen. Laut einigen Forenaussagen sind auf den Flares PSC Chips verbaut. Keine Ahnung wie gut die Dinger auf Spannung skalieren.



Ja, da sind PSC drauf...

Bei MaxxMem geht halt nix weil die Timings irre hoch sind, mit dem bisschen mehr an Takt kannst du da nichts ausgleichen.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Juli 2010)

Ne ne Maxxmem ginge schon was nur erstens muss der NB takt recht hoch sein , der Ram takt richtung 1000+ Cl6 oder Cl7 und Wichtig ist auch der Cpu takt  
Und natürlich Win XP ist schneller


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Schau dir bitte den Screen an, mit AMD geht da gar nix....

Ist alle schon fast auf Max.

rabensang's 886 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 1030MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Juli 2010)

Tja mit ner NBfreq von nur 30xx ist das klar ich rede von 4xxx , und auch beim cpu takt von richtung 5-6ghz , dazu kommt noch alles außer XP ist langsamer , 2 kerne sind auch schneller (rest im bios aus ) 

So zb. 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1018436_massman_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_1634.7_marks


----------



## Alriin (24. Juli 2010)

@rabensang

Probier mal dem NB-Takt mit dem 12er Multi.


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Tja mit ner NBfreq von nur 30xx ist das klar ich rede von 4xxx , und auch beim cpu takt von richtung 5-6ghz , dazu kommt noch alles außer XP ist langsamer , 2 kerne sind auch schneller (rest im bios aus )
> 
> So zb.
> 
> Massman's 1634.7 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 920MHz




das werd ich mit meiner popeligen Luftkühlung nicht erreichen können

Trotzdem ist ein Core i7 zum Beispiel, um ein vielfaches schneller.



Alriin schrieb:


> @rabensang
> 
> Probier mal dem NB-Takt mit dem 12er Multi.



Warum? Gibts Probleme damit?


----------



## Alriin (24. Juli 2010)

Nein, probier einfach mal den 12er Multi bitte. Eventuell geht dann (bei etwas mehr Spannung) noch etwas. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Yehaa, geiler Wprime Score
ProfessorFrink's 5sec 49ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 920 @ 4882.4MHz
Sorry, ich musstes loswerden, da hab ich ewig drangesessn.^^


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juli 2010)

Geht da nicht am Ran noch was?
das würde noch was bringen!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (24. Juli 2010)

Ram weniger, aber der Uncore gehört weiter rauf.


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Nein, probier einfach mal den 12er Multi bitte. Eventuell geht dann (bei etwas mehr Spannung) noch etwas. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.




Mehr als 1111,8 Mhz sind nicht drin.....

rabensang's 1111.8 MHz Memory Clock run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 2223.6MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Juli 2010)

11xx sind doch für AMD imc`s schon top  vllt. wird das ja langsam mit denen


----------



## rabensang (24. Juli 2010)

Stimmt auch wieder

Wenn ich den 955 BE nehme, komme ich grad mal auf 955 MHz maximal.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ram weniger, aber der Uncore gehört weiter rauf.


Keine Chance, ich hab ewig gebraucht um Settings zu finden wo er nicht abstürzt, mehr war einfach net drin.
Aber ich hab ewig getweakt, Win 7 komplett neu aufgesetzt usw. Xp bringt ja nix bei Wprime


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juli 2010)

Server 08 , wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll noch besser gehen!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (24. Juli 2010)

Nicht beim Core i7... da geht eventuell 2003 oder 7 recht gut. Kann mich jetzt aber nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Tja, bveim nächsten Mal 
Gibt paar Pics vom gestrigen Benchabend
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/106640-professorfrink-zcei-wenn-die-kiddies-benchen-update-endlich-scores-und-bilder-17.html#post2036250


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir mit meiner Nlite version von XP Windows 7 zerschossen, durfte alles Formatieren :/
Aber das schlimmste: mein letzter wPrime run mit 8,XXX Sekunden ist auch weg


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Juli 2010)

xp musst du immer als erstes installieren, weil es sonst den bootloader von vista/win7 überschreibt, aber das weißt du ja dann jetzt


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> xp musst du immer als erstes installieren, weil es sonst den bootloader von vista/win7 überschreibt, aber das weißt du ja dann jetzt


Jap, hab ich gemerkt


----------



## fuzz3l (24. Juli 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Geht da nicht am Ran noch was?
> das würde noch was bringen!
> 
> MFG



Uncore und Ram bringt beim wPrime und i7 gar nix...
Da geht es um reinen CPU-Takt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Alriin (24. Juli 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> *Uncore* und Ram bringt beim wPrime und i7 gar nix...
> Da geht es um reinen CPU-Takt.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Sicher?


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

OMG, hab AMD OverDrive neu Installiert und der Max. Multi ist 16??  Kann mir wer Helfen?^^ Büdde
K10Stat funktioniert auch net  :/


----------



## RedCobra (24. Juli 2010)

Jop ist so Christian hat recht, sowas habe ich schon alles getestet 

Gruß Sven


----------



## fuzz3l (24. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Sicher?



So ist zumindest mein Eindruck beim 3565 testen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Mhm, kann ich mein AMI Bios nich irgentwie zu nem Award Bios flashen?^^
Die OC Tools machen nur Probleme 
Edit: Hat sich... von selbst erledigt. sagen wirs mal so ^^


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Ist es abgeraucht ?^^


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ist es abgeraucht ?^^



Nicht ganz  Ich zitier mich mal aus dem Hardwarematsch Threat:


> Ok, ich hab hier ein defektes ASUS M4A77TD Pro vor mir liegen.
> Einfach nur Spawas gegrillt, Bios zerschossen o.ä. wäre ja Langweilig! Nein! Zotac macht das anders! Mein Radiator ist nach hinten umgekippt, vom tisch runter, hat das Mainboard samt Graka, RAM und Pumpe vom Tisch gerissen und ist nach Spektakulären 3 Saltos auf dem Boden aufgekommen und zerschmettert. Wer Übertreibungen findet darf sie gern behalten
> Zumglück funktioniert alles bis auf das MB noch :/


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne dieses overkillgefühl, nicht einfach nur tot, richtig derbe tot.
Nicht einfach nur nen Tropfen Wasser sondern gleich 200ml


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Jop, ich sah dann ungefähr so aus: 
Also Kinnas, stellts euern Radi niemals so auf:


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

loooool

Prädikat: *EPIC FAIL*


----------



## fuzz3l (24. Juli 2010)

Der Aufbau war nicht dein Ernst oder?

Und da wunderst du dich ernsthaft, warum der Radi runtergefallen ist?


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Der Aufbau war nicht dein Ernst oder?
> 
> Und da wunderst du dich ernsthaft, warum der Radi runtergefallen ist?


Naja, sonst steht der eig, immer ziemlich stabiel, aber jetzt weiß ichs 
Genau so wie das mit XP, Kinder müssen immer erst alles ausprbieren bis was kaputt geht
Jetzt muss wohl ein C IV F her


----------



## speddy411 (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, *stabil* sieht bei mir anders aus...Du kannst aber froh sein das der Rest noch läuft.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juli 2010)

Hast du keine Fensterbank?


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hast du keine Fensterbank?


Doch aber, Problem:
Vom Tisch bis zur Fensterbank sinds ~3 Meter
Ich Wohn im erstem Stock, wär ja noch schöner wenns mein MB ausm Fenster rausschläudert


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juli 2010)

3 Meter macht doch so gut wie nichts (Reibungsverlust) mit guter Pumpe.
Ich wohne auch im ersten Stock. Bei mir fängt der erste Stock jedoch bei ca bei 4 Meter an. Unter mir ist eine Halle. Kannst ja ein Taschentuch zu Aufprall 
für dein MB auf den Boden legen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

booh ...was geht jetzt ab ?

Da beschwert sich einer das ich im 03er PhysX an habe ...
Kann mir eigentlich egal sein aber sein Avatar nervt mich gewaltig ......das kanns doch nicht sein 

GENiEBEN's profile


----------



## zcei (24. Juli 2010)

Ja da hast du recht, dass ist echt unnötig 

Und @ zotac: gibs doch zu  du willst nur das C4F... aber das mit dem Radi war echt nur ne Frage der Zeit  Sei mal froh, dass dein Küler nicht die Cpu rausgerissen hat, wobei die Graka aus dem Slot rutscht und alle Pins umbiegt... DAS wäre heftig^^


----------



## speddy411 (24. Juli 2010)

@True:

Den Typen würde ich melden. Ist ja mal echt nicht in Ordnung sowas.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> booh ...was geht jetzt ab ?
> 
> Da beschwert sich einer das ich im 03er PhysX an habe ...
> Kann mir eigentlich egal sein aber sein Avatar nervt mich gewaltig ......das kanns doch nicht sein
> ...



Mario, habe ich etwas verpasst? wer will dir was?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

Ich suche ja schon wo ich das machen kann

@Ü50 
klick mal auf den Profil link von meinen vorherigen Post und schau mal was der als Avatar hat


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Juli 2010)

der avatar ist aus einen Horror Film den man auch frei in Deutschland kaufen kann (De*d Sn*w - für alle 18 nicht angucken oder googlen ), von daher wirst du da nicht erreichen können wegen dem avatar. ist ja seine freie meinung wenn er das bild haben möchte. zu mal ja hwbot nicht auf deutschen servern liegt.

aber das er dir die physics sache unterstellt ist dreist


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Lol. meld ihn einfach und dann ist gut, lass doch wegen dem Avatar, solche Trottel gibt es viele, die lachen nur wenn du dich dadrüber aufregst


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2010)

Habe ihn schon gemeldet. Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

Mir ist egal ob das ein pic aus einem Film ist ...den muss ich ja nicht kennen und dann darf mir das schon sauer aufstoßen.

Sry ...aber in meinen Augen ist das unter aller Sau 

@ Roman 

danke


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Mhmm, gibts hier denn Extreme Kühler/ OCer in der Umgebung München?^^


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich suche ja schon wo ich das machen kann
> 
> @Ü50
> klick mal auf den Profil link von meinen vorherigen Post und schau mal was der als Avatar hat



****zensiert by der8auer****. Dafür ist der viel zu Jung.

_edit by der8auer: nana sowas will ich nicht noch mal lesen _


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Hab ihm jetzt auch ins profil geschrieben, solche leute braucht die Welt echt net


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

Nimm mal lieber das 2. Wort aus dem Text raus.
Ist schon ne beleidigung 

Aber ich persönlich finde das auch besch***...


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

Yoa, hab jetzt Bad draus gemacht, ist ja keine beleidigung. Schreibt ihm mal auch,  wär interessant zu sehn wie er reagiert wenn er 20 solche Posts hat ^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

Hehe 

Fällt euch hier was auf ?

GENiEBEN's 2517 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 9300 GS @ 833/400MHz


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2010)

@True

Eine woche vorher sollten wir abchecken das wir alles für den ÖL/DICE/LN2 PC haben


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Fällt euch hier was auf ?
> 
> GENiEBEN's 2517 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 9300 GS @ 833/400MHz



Da kann wohl jemand bei seinen grakas nicht bis 2 zählen , oder was meinste `?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juli 2010)

^^Nööp ...das ist es nicht 

Schau euch mal die Auflösung an


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Yoa, hab jetzt Bad draus gemacht, ist ja keine beleidigung. Schreibt ihm mal auch,  wär interessant zu sehn wie er reagiert wenn er 20 solche Posts hat ^^



Ich meinte damit den Post von Ü50 

@ True
Was meisnt du mit Auflösung???


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Sinnlos beleidigen bringt auch niemand weiter.



Was ist daran beleidigend. Ich kenne die deutsche  Vergangenheit viel zu Gut.
Schau mal auf mein Alter. Ist ua. mein Hobby. Mein Vater war bei der Waffen SS. Dieser kleine Popel .....


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Ah ok, naja ich hab dem typen auch was net so schönes geschrieben, aber im bezug auf Ü50 haste Recht, Roman hätte mich beinahe abgemahnt weil ich "Trottel^^" geschrieben hatte 

*edit* Ü50: Du hast Recht, ich find sowas auch beschissen, aber dafür abgemahnt zu werden ist es nicht wert...
Esseidenn unsere Mods sind menschen und machen dasselbe


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juli 2010)

Naja,
Die meistens Ausländer sagen sowieso Deutschland=Naziland

jemand fragt mich soo innen Chat von einem Stream auf Englisch natürlich:
Woher kommst du???
Ich schreibe dann:
from Germany
Dann schreibt jemand anders:
Adolf Hitler???


----------



## speddy411 (25. Juli 2010)

Miss****** und Schw****** ist definitiv eine Beleidigung und auch wenn den Typen keiner leiden kann bringt es doch niemandem etwas wenn wir sinnlos nur Ausdrücke raushauen.
Auch wenn du älter bist heißt das nicht das du grundlos fremde Leute beleidigen kannst.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ True
> Was meisnt du mit Auflösung???


 
resolution beim benchen ...1280x780 .....sollte das nicht 1280 x 1024 sein


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2010)

@True

Post   #6952 hast den Überlesen?


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2010)

Bleibt mal ruhig  Es ist gemeldet und die HWBot Mods werden sich darum kümmern.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> resolution beim benchen ...1280x780 .....sollte das nicht 1280 x 1024 sein



Passt 3d06 das net automatisch an ?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Ja ...aber nicht auf 1280x780 ....da muss man schon selber Hand anlegen 

@ Crash

gelesen ...checken wir beide morgen mal


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Alter, der hat neben dir auch 5 andere Scores reklamiert, ich glaub der hat zu wenig zu tun


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Passt 3d06 das net automatisch an ?


falls man z.b. auf einem lappi/monitor bencht der nur max. 1280x960/760/etc. schafft, stellt 3dmark06 diese auflösung automatisch ein.

natürlich ist das nicht zulässig und es muss für einen gültigen durchlauf ein externer monitor verwendet werden.


----------



## speddy411 (25. Juli 2010)

@True:

Da hast du ja was losgetreten...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

@ Roman 

Bevor ich mich jetzt in etwas verrenne ......die geforderte Auflösung für den 06er ist doch 1280x1024 oder nicht ?

1280x780 ist doch falsch oder ?

@Turrican 
Danke ...das dachte ich mir doch


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Alter, der hat 6 Leute reklamiert wegen PhysX, kein einziger von denen hat vantage gebencht 
So kann man sich auch lächerlich machen^^


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Miss****** und Schw****** ist definitiv eine Beleidigung und auch wenn den Typen keiner leiden kann bringt es doch niemandem etwas wenn wir sinnlos nur Ausdrücke raushauen.
> Auch wenn du älter bist heißt das nicht das du grundlos fremde Leute beleidigen kannst.



Das ist keine Beleidigung, wer sich so ein Hemd anzieht, der muss wissen  wovon er spricht. Dafür handele ich mir *gerne *eine Verwarnung ein.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Ok cool, ich schick dir dann nochmal alle beleidigungen die ich ihm gerne an den Kopf schmeissen würde per PN, kannst du die in meinem Namen posten ?


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2010)

@True, 
ist alles da für die Eos (Öl)oder fehlt noch was<?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Ich schmeiß mich weg 

Der hat all seine Gold Pokalen im 06er damit gemacht das er eine falsche Auflösung benutzt hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Melden, Melden


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True,
> ist alles da für die Eos (Öl)oder fehlt noch was<?


 
Es fehlt noch das wichtigste .....das Aquarium oder Terrarium 

Hat einer eins wo ein Mobo reinpasst ?


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2010)

Haha zu geil. Das hat er sich selbst eingebrockt.


@ Ü50: Noch mal deutlicher: Hier im Forum gibt es keine Beleidigungen! Egal was andere machen aber das Niveau will ich hier nicht haben.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

@ True
meldest du die jetzt alle oder was machste ?
Würde ich eiskalt tun 
Allein schon um seine Reaktion zu sehn


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Klar habe ich die gemeldet ....alleine der Fairniss wegen und nicht aus Rache oder anderen Beweggründen.

Sowas ist nicht Okay und ganz einfach unfair allen anderen gegenüber .

Aber ein wenig Schadenfreude darf schon sein


----------



## zøtac (25. Juli 2010)

Naja, allein schon wegen dem Profilbild hat ers net anders verdient


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber ein wenig Schadenfreude darf schon sein



Und da biste nicht alleine 
*edit* Aha, er ist verwarnt worden


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Ich will ja jetzt auch nicht die Superpezte spielen ....aber es ist auffällig das er fast immer die Auflösung nicht zeigt.(im 01er zb)

Und seine CPU-z Pics sind auffällig groß


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wo dus sagst...
ich hab noch keinen so geschulten Blick


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

schaut euch mal den screenshot an. der typ ist wirklich etwas seltsam.
als ob es monkey's fehler wäre, wenn der typ mit der falschen auflösung bencht.
GENiEBEN - GeForce GT 220 DDR2 @ 750/540MHz - 6880 marks 3Dmark 2006 - hwbot.org


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

@Karl

Brauchst du ne Schachtel für eine MSI Geforce 6200 PCIe auch?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. Juli 2010)

Der gibt seinem i7 für 4GHz ja schon fast 1,6V oder lese ich da falsch?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juli 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> schaut euch mal den screenshot an. der typ ist wirklich etwas seltsam.
> als ob es monkey's fehler wäre, wenn der typ mit der falschen auflösung bencht.
> GENiEBEN - GeForce GT 220 DDR2 @ 750/540MHz - 6880 marks 3Dmark 2006 - hwbot.org


 
Ich glaube ich habe mir mit dem keinen Freund gemacht 

Soll ich jetzt alle screens von dem meldem bei denen man nicht die settings sieht und die Auflösung verdeckt ist 
Dann hätte ich jetzt richtig Arbeit


----------



## zøtac (25. Juli 2010)

Jap, 1.593 Volt für 4GHz 
Da braucht ja mein P II weniger


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Karl
> 
> Brauchst du ne Schachtel für eine MSI Geforce 6200 PCIe auch?



Ja sicher doch, Michael.


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

Sobald ich hier ausgemistet hab (3 Gehäuse, unzählige alte Lan-Karten und anderes Zeug sind schon am Müll) zerleg ich den Server... dann kann ich dir sagen was da drin ist.


----------



## zcei (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich grad bepisst vor lachen true 

Hahahaha. Not it's your turn 
OMG! ICh würd alles melden mit den verdeckten Settings und Auflösungen. Wie kann man so doof sein und melden, wenn man selber "cheatet"...

Naja da du keinen Vantage gebencht hast kann er ja ruhig melden


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Haha zu geil. Das hat er sich selbst eingebrockt.
> 
> 
> @ Ü50: Noch mal deutlicher: Hier im Forum gibt es keine Beleidigungen! Egal was andere machen aber das Niveau will ich hier nicht haben.



OK, ich habe es verstanden.


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

@Karl

Das ist ein Monster.... das "Mainboard" besteht anscheinend aus mehreren Komponenten. Eine Art CPU-Platte mit zwei Slots und 4 Speicherbänken, eine große Grundplatte darunter versteckt, seitlich ein ISA-Dingsbums eingesteckt, hinten ne Platine für Festplatten u.s.w. Also ich blick mich da nicht wirklich durch. 
Bei dem Prozessor handelt es sich um diesen Pentium II 400MHZ.


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

haha, nice, das ist ein alter ibm server.
@ work haben wir einen von ibm der sieht fast gleich aus. der hat aber 2x p3 xeon (slot 2) drinnen.


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

Und was muss ich da alles rausnehmen?


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Und was muss ich da alles rausnehmen?


hmm, das ganze ist recht blöd verkettet. 
got pn.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Juli 2010)

Ihr hab ne´knall


----------



## Barisan (25. Juli 2010)

warum den  Jugend forscht


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

Na ob sich Alriin noch zur "jugend" zählt? 

MFG


----------



## Alriin (25. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Ihr hab ne´knall



Also laut Hardware Master League hat Karl den größten Knall... dich gefolgt von dir...   Ich, als aktuelle Nummer 72 hab maximal ein "Knällchen".


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2010)

apropros knall.
Bald hab ich ne USV für den super pi 32m run am 486 und 386


----------



## Matti OC (25. Juli 2010)

ok, Alriin hat recht 

Karl hat den größten Knall 

edit, ok ich hab wohl auch einen kleinen Knall 

endlich an S_A_V vorbei


----------



## theLamer (25. Juli 2010)

So, ich werd demnächst auch wieder mehr benchen... mir laufen die Punkte langsam weg 
Grad bissl mit nem Notebook rumgespielt, 8 Punkte bislang geholt 

DICE-Session habe ich für den 21.8 angesetzt, CPU-und GPU-Pot by der8auer sind natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Gerad bissl mit nem Notebook rumgespielt, 6 Punkte bislang geholt


 
Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich was man mit einem Notebook so holen kann 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (25. Juli 2010)

Joa und es ist immer wieder toll nen schlechten 32M zu haben und die Zeit abzusitzen 
Naja 32M, PCMark 2004+2005, Sisoft, die ganzen Grafikbenches kommen noch dran.... also dauert noch etwas.


----------



## Alriin (26. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> endlich an S_A_V vorbei



Gratz!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2010)

Nun hat auch mein Board 4Ghz gesehen  (zwar nur recht kurz aber egal ) 
Maisi's 4068.27 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4068.3MHz


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Juli 2010)

Für LuKü sind 4GHz nicht schlecht...
Besonders bei dem alten Gigabyte Board 
Und, wann geht die CPU Sub Zero???
Die V-Core hält sich ja auch noch in grenzen.
Ist mit mehr evt. noch mehr drinn???


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Für LuKü sind 4GHz nicht schlecht...
> Besonders bei dem alten Gigabyte Board
> Und, wann geht die CPU Sub Zero???
> Die V-Core hält sich ja auch noch in grenzen.
> Ist mit mehr evt. noch mehr drinn???



Das Board ist gar nicht so schlecht immerhin schafft es bis zu 526 Mhz FSB(Maisi's 526.04 MHz Reference Clock run with GA-P35-DS3) und ca 515 unter Prime 

Sub Zero vermutlich nie, es gibt hier keinen DICE/LN2 Lieferanten und da ich noch nie Sub Zero war bräuchte ich jemanden mit Erfahrung den es in meiner Umgebung vermutlich auch nicht gibt ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Juli 2010)

Joa, das ist wohl echt gut.
Für Subzero brauchst du keinen mit erfahrung 
Alles wichtige kannst du dir im Internet anlesen.
Wenn du wilslt poste ich ein Paar Links.
Dice kriegste hier:
trockeneis-direkt.de
Pot musst du dir halt kaufen oder kannst du dir vielleicht auch ausleihen.
Und die CPU scheint echt gut abzugehen.
Es sollte ne ganze Menge drinn sein.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> trockeneis-direkt.de



Ich lebe in Österreich , nicht in Deutschland


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Juli 2010)

Ohh...
Habe ich übersehen 
Das ist natürlich schlecht.
Insbesonders bei der top CPU.
Aber sowiet ich weiss kann man sich auch Dice von Linde anliefern lassen.
Und Linde gibts auch in Österreich.
Frag mal Alriin.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2010)

So mehr geht nicht mehr : CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Ich werd nachher mal max FSB testen , mal sehen obs daran liegt oder an was andrem.

Ich wünsche CPU-Z würde eine kleine Meldung machen wenn die Vali Datei erfolgreich gespeichert wurde ... der Nervenkitzel beim Hochstarten nach dem Bluescreen/Freeze nervt ^^

Linde wäre eine Möglichkeit , da gibts was ca 30km entfernt. Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Besamungsstationen aus ? Habe die DICE ?


----------



## Alriin (26. Juli 2010)

Auf der Homepage von Linde findest du alle Artikel die die jeweiligen Fillialen führen. Meine in Eggendorf hat sowohl Dice als auch LN2. Musst halt nur mal schauen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Juli 2010)

So!
Hab mir jetzt mal die 10 Seiten durchgelesn 
Zum Glück wohne ich in Deutschland 
Aber ihr habt ja noch Linde 
So langsam kommt das Geld ins Haus  

LG


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von Linde findest du alle Artikel die die jeweiligen Fillialen führen. Meine in Eggendorf hat sowohl Dice als auch LN2. Musst halt nur mal schauen.



Ja da gäbe es wie schon gesagt was in 30km Entfernung , naja mal schauen ob mir das die Arbeit wert ist ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Juli 2010)

30km geht ja noch.
Du brauchst vielleicht 1 Stunde für Hin und Zurück.
Lidne hat auch einen Dice Lieferservice.
Zumindest in DE.
Der ist soweit ich weiss nur egrfingfügig teurer als Trockeneis-Direkt


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Juli 2010)

Für Dice würde ich in DE trockeineis-direkt vorziehen, für LN2 naja Broser gibts ja auch noch 
Tja wir in DE haben es halt gut.


----------



## RedCobra (26. Juli 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ok, Alriin hat recht
> 
> Karl hat den größten Knall
> 
> ...


 
man sieht sich bald wieder  brauchst nicht abzuhauen.... echt nice Glückwunsch!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (27. Juli 2010)

Hi, danke und viel glück, fette score 

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

öhm was is das für ne Graka? Würd sie gerne benchen aber weiß nicht welche Kategorie das ist 
EDIT: Wtf das Bild is wohl doch etwas klein geraten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2010)

Müsste das hier sein: GMA HD (mobile) videocard


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

Ah danke dir die isses 
Werd mich gleich mal dransetzen ... wahrscheinlich wird das ne schöne Diaschau geben


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neu Bei Hwbot und im PCGHX-Team*

werde mich auch mal anmelden...wenn das semester vorbei ist, wenn das HWBOT team nix dagegen hat.

bin zwar noch ziemlicher anfänger...aber meine hardware lässt sich schon sehen...(nur graka nicht).

sagt mal, wie kann man denn in DEM forum das sysprofile-banner so in die sig hauen, dass das bild angezeigt wird?

ich bekomm das nicht gebacken.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2010)

Habe deinen Beitrag verschoben. Ansonsten weichen wir dort zu weit vom Thema ab.

Klar  Neue Mitglieder sind immer gerne gesehen!

Du musst im Benutzerkontrollzentrum der Benutzergruppe für Sysprofile User beitreten. Dann klappt das.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neu Bei Hwbot und im PCGHX-Team*



feldspat schrieb:


> werde mich auch mal anmelden...wenn das semester vorbei ist, wenn das HWBOT team nix dagegen hat.
> 
> bin zwar noch ziemlicher anfänger...aber meine hardware lässt sich schon sehen...(nur graka nicht).
> 
> ...



Schon wieder ein neuer !
Jap, du kannst den Forum Code (glaub ich das der das war) in die Signatur reinkopieren du hast den falschen Code genommen


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

sorry...habe unter NEUE member nochmal gepostet...war versehentlich hier drin. SORRY


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem  Mache den anderen Thread jetzt einfach zu.


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

Wichtigste Verifikation für CPUZ ist das, wenn man auf Validation klickt und dann die URL angibt oder?


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn du F7 drückst speichert CPUZ eine .cvf Datei diese musst du dann *hier *hochladen und den Link davon bei hwbot angeben


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

werd ich dann morgen gleich mal machen.
OC muss aber nicht primestabil sein, um mit CPUZ gewertet zu werden bei hwbot oder?

weil das ist ja aus dem validator dann nicht rauszulesen?

mal schaun wie viel meine 3,8ghz am i7 an punkte bringen


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2010)

Bei CPU-Z geht es einfach um den maximalen Takt. Stabilität muss nur für die Validation ausreichen. Alles andere ist egal


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

Nimm am besten setfsb und setz den Takt unter Windoof hoch. 4Ghz schafft jeder i7 eigentlich


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Jap denn 3,8 Ghz mit deinem i7 930 bringen dir maximal 0,1 Punkte 4Ghz werden auch nicht viel mehr sein


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

also irgendwann werden die Sprünge enorm... mit 4,6 GHz bekommst du auch nur 0,1P, mit 4,7GHz  schon 3,8P und mit 4,8 GHz irgendwas um 9 rum 
Edit: Achso, dachte er hat nen 920er... beim 930er ist es noch schwieriger viele Punkte abzustauben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> also irgendwann werden die Sprünge enorm... mit 4,6 GHz bekommst du auch nur 0,1P, mit 4,7GHz  schon 3,8P und mit 4,8 GHz irgendwas um 9 rum
> Edit: Achso, dachte er hat nen 920er... beim 930er ist es noch schwieriger viele Punkte abzustauben.



Ganz genau 
Deswegen würde ich ihm raten erst mal Erfahrung unter Luft zu sammeln und dann später mit Dice anzufangen um dann später zu LN2 überzugehen


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

So ist es... natürlich geht das nicht einfach so und man braucht ja auch die Ausrüstung, sprich Pots/Isolierung etc und ein ausreichend dimensioniertes NT usw.

Erstmal Luft, damit lässt sich auch schon was reißen


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Jop das mit der Ausrüstung ist natürlich sehr wichitg.
Was vor allem für 2D auch wichtig ist ein gutes Bench OS und man sollte nen netten Benchtable net vergessen wobei man den am Anfang net braucht 
Mit alter HW lassen sich die meisten Points unter Luft holen.


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

naja...man muss ja nicht gleich zum der8auer oder so mutieren...

also von null auf 100...

bin ja in erster linie gamer (und student -> geld ist bisschen mangelware)...und meine hardware is ja highend, bis auf die graka...

wie schauts eigentlich mit skype, ts, icq oder so aus?
habt ihr son zeug oder habt ihr gar kein interesse, nem anfänger auch mal persönliche hilfe zu geben?

mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur der8auer hat einen Pot und ein Bench OS etc 

Zum TS : doch klar :
TS3, 85.214.112.171:9988
Ist zwar der NobLorRos TS aber manchmal sind auch Gamer_95 oder Lower etc drauf und ich bin fast immer da


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch fast immer daa 
Ausserdem wird es evt. in zukunft dort auch ene Extreme OC unterkategorie geben.


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

so ein mist.
kann nicht channel wechseln ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Ich kümmer mich drum 

€: Jetzt müsste es klappen 
€2: Hehe jetzt kommen sie alle


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

Mein erster Tag bei HWbot im PCGH Team nähert sich dem Ende...

Hab mir einen Pokal eingefahren


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Juli 2010)

Schöne Sache. Kannst natürlich auch noch den wPrime Benchmark mit nur einem Prozessor laufen lassen. Sollte mindestens 0,2Punkte beim 32'er geben. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den FSB bei den Board anzuheben? Such mal den Taktgeber(PLL) auf den Board vlt. wird er von setfsb oder cpufsb oder softfsb unterstützt. die spannung bei Slot 1 Prozessoren kann man ja mit abkleben der Pins erhöhen. Vielleicht schnappst du dir dann noch den einen oder anderen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

Jap , ich dummbatz^^

Habe einige Jumper entdeckt, mit kleiner Tabelle für FSB erhöhung 
Dumm nur das gerade der 1024m Benchmark von WPrime läuft 

Junge,Junge habe die beiden Brüder nun auf 727Mhz gekloppt 
Aber bekomme keinen höheren Score!?

Edit:
Habe nun 133Mhz FSB (864Mhz Takt)
WR WPrime 32M Pentium 3 650Mhz Slot1

Wie siehts eigendlich mit denen aus die nicht zur EOS kommen - wollen wir vllt eine Teamoffensive starten während die Eos läuft?
Das gibt dann noch ein wenig mehr Punkte....


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

Ähm... wieso will der 01er 3DMark nicht auf meinem Notebook laufen? Alle anderen 3DMarks laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juli 2010)

Liegt am OS ...


----------



## theLamer (29. Juli 2010)

Also kann ich es nicht benchen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juli 2010)

01 SE + Win 7 haut nach meiner Erfahrung nicht hin, vielleicht fällt hier aber noch jemandem ein Ninja-Trick ein, wie man um die Installation von XP herumkommt.


----------



## theLamer (29. Juli 2010)

Hm ok also nen neues OS werd ich da nicht raufhaun wegen eventuell 2 Punkten die ich bekomm 
Da hab ich noch genug andere Sachen hier, die ich benche.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir aufem Leppi funzt Win7 32bit und der 01er 

Neuinstalation von 3DMark?

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

ich hab Probleme mit meinen neuen Sys die 3 Ghz NB takt zu erreichen.

ich habe vorerst alle spannungen auf auto und ich konnte 2,8 ghz ins windows booten, aber bei 3 ghz stürzt der rechner beim win laden ab.

im bios hab ich dann gesehen, dass auto mir 1,55 v auf Cpu/NB gesetzt hat, also gleich wieder zurück.

was sind bei amd grundlegende spannungsgrenzen unter luft? 

bringt es den ht takt zu übertakten? war schon bei 2,4 ghz hab dann aber mit dem nb takt weiter gemacht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

CPU-Z Vali mit meinem Core i7 920 

 

...schade nur, dass das Board keinen hohen BCLK schafft.


----------



## Turrican (29. Juli 2010)

lol


----------



## Berserker (29. Juli 2010)

Lol Top Fake.


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich *nicht* die Frechheit besitze das als CPU-Z hochzuladen. *g*


----------



## Nachtelf (29. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab Probleme mit meinen neuen Sys die 3 Ghz NB takt zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Ein paar Fakten wären gut 
Welche CPU? Welches MB?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

X2 555 @ X4
Asus CIVF

Hab jetzt mal mit 1,35V Cpu/Nb und 1,2V Nb probiert. geht leider immer noch nicht.

hab schon bios update gemacht und ich schaff noch nicht mal 250 Referenztakt...


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

Eventuell hat der Phenom nen leichten Defekt ... warum er ja auch nur als Zweikerner verkauft wurde... und läuft deshlab nicht höher. Normalerweise brauchst du für Asus-Bretter überhauzpt keine Spannungen einzustellen für 300 bis 340MHz.

P.S.: NB- und HT-Takt hast du aber eh nach unten verschoben?!?


----------



## Nachtelf (29. Juli 2010)

Referenztakt komm ich mit meinem 940er leicht auf 285 MHz, allerdings auch nur wenn ich den RAM auf 533 stell. (MB Asus M3N-HT Deluxe)
Den NB Takt hab ich aber auch noch nicht über 2.8 GHz bewegt.



Alriin schrieb:


> Eventuell hat der Phenom nen leichten Defekt ... warum er ja auch nur  als Zweikerner verkauft wurde... und läuft deshlab nicht höher.  Normalerweise brauchst du für Asus-Bretter überhauzpt keine Spannungen  einzustellen für 300 bis 340MHz.


 Das wäre natürlich auch eine Ursache


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

das war beim ref. takt testen auf auto. 

ich werd nochmal testen mit gefixtem ht und 2 kernen


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab bislang zwei CPUs auf dem CIVF getestet und beide kamen auf über 350MHz Referentztakt. Allerdings waren das ein vollwertiger Phenom II X4 965 und ein Sempron 140.

Dafür sitz ich hier grad vor einem kack P6X58D-E und schaff keine 225Mhz. 



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> das war beim ref. takt testen auf auto.
> 
> ich werd nochmal testen mit gefixtem ht und 2 kernen



*WAS?!? NB auch fixen. Der geht auf dem CIVF nicht ohne weiteres auf über 3000MHz!!!*


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2010)

Wer von uns ist bei HWBot als KANDALF THE WHITE unterwegs? Kandalf the withe's profile


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

8 Ghz .......?

Und wo ist CPU-z Vali dazu ?


----------



## anselm (29. Juli 2010)

Dieses Achievement (Get 100 Hardware Points on S462) funktioniert immer noch nicht. 
Dabei hätten wir das schon längst.
Schade.


----------



## anselm (29. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 8 Ghz .......?
> 
> Und wo ist CPU-z Vali dazu ?



Kann ja sein, dass er ein Fehler gemacht hat.
Wenn man sich beim hochladen mal vertippt und das dann validiert, bekommt man das Achievement.
Auch wenn man die Vali danach verbessert ist das noch da.

Upps: Doppelpost. War keine Absicht


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

Wie ?
Man kann bei den Achievements besche......

Fail


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Juli 2010)

Doch das nervt total, is mir auch gestern passiert - ich hatte bei meinem Phenom ausversehen keine Zahl oben ins Sekundenfeld von Wprime getippt.
Schwupps die wupps war ich platz 1 in Wprime mit nem 2,5GHz Phenom, bekam einen Pokal, 2 Archivments usw....
Jez hab ichs deleted und es ist immernoch da


----------



## anselm (29. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie ?
> Man kann bei den Achievements besche......
> 
> Fail



Ich glaub schon.*
*Stummerwinter hat z.B. auch noch das Achievement "Reach top-3 of Overclockers League" obwohl er jetzt auf Platz 10 ist.


----------



## Nachtelf (29. Juli 2010)

Ja kann man  
Mein erstes Ergebnis das ich jemals hochgeladen hatte war einen Goldpokal wert, wurde aber gelöscht weil ich Super Pi 16K hochgeladen hatte 
Den Golddigger hab ich dann auch die ganze Zeit ohne Pokal behalten


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

Oh oh...dann ist das ja mit den Achivements was für die Tonne 

Ich verklicke mich mal ausversehen und habe die tollsten Sachen .... Liquid Helium


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

So, ich war jetzt bei 335 mhz ref. takt bei 1,3V cpu/nb und 1,2Vnb. mehr ging jetzt nicht.

aber ich schaffe es nicht 3 ghz nb takt stabil zu bekommen. dafür hab ich ref takt 200 mhz und ht 2 ghz. und gleiche volt wie oben. ram takt war bei 1333 mhz

zudem hab ich 1900 mhz ram takt geschafft.

vielleicht test ich noch heute den sempron...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

Na also... warum fragst du mich nicht gleich.... hätte mich ja gewundert wenn ein CIVF keine 300 schafft. 

Meines schafft übrigens auch nur 3GHz. NB-Takt. Da soll es aber nen Zauber-Mulit geben mit dem man drüber kommt.... hab ihn aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Juli 2010)

ja die achivments sind noch etwas buggy - aber ein achivment gibt es da wird es schwer mit bescheißen - 1000 Submission
_____________________________________________________|
_____________________________________________________V


----------



## anselm (29. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> vielleicht test ich noch heute den sempron...
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Sempron 140? 

Edit: Bei den Achievements, bei denen man 25 Bilder hochladen muss ist es auch schwierig zu bescheißen.


----------



## Berserker (29. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich *nicht* die Frechheit besitze das als CPU-Z hochzuladen. *g*



Hatte dich eigentlich dich auch nicht so eingeschätzt.  Wer war es den?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ja die achivments sind noch etwas buggy - aber ein achivment gibt es da wird es schwer mit bescheißen - 1000 Submission
> _____________________________________________________|
> _____________________________________________________V


 
Und wenn ich jetzt 1000 x das gleiche hochlade und immer wieder lösche ?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt 1000 x das gleiche hochlade und immer wieder lösche ?


da meckert Hwbot, weil das Ergebnis schon existiert


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Sempron 140?



jup. ich muss aber erstmal windows 7 neuinstallieren, da das nach dem wechsel von intel auf amd übel lahm ist. es wurden beim ersten start bestimmt über 20 neue hardware sachen gefunden. und xp startet gleich mit nem bluescreen.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> da meckert Hwbot, weil das Ergebnis schon existiert


 

nööp ..ich habe schon mal aus versehen eins gelöscht und direkt wieder raufgeladen.
Ging ohne probs.


----------



## anselm (29. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> jup. ich muss aber erstmal windows 7 neuinstallieren, da das nach dem wechsel von intel auf amd übel lahm ist. es wurden beim ersten start bestimmt über 20 neue hardware sachen gefunden. und xp startet gleich mit nem bluescreen.



Den wollen _Elvis_ und ich uns auch kaufen.
Damit wir auch mal ein paar Globale Points bekommen. 
Ist ja mal an der Zeit.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nööp ..ich habe schon mal aus versehen eins gelöscht und direkt wieder raufgeladen.
> Ging ohne probs.



ja so geht es dann existiert ja das alte nicht mehr  aber doppelt hochladen geht nicht, da musst du was verändern - score, cpu etc.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

Leute,

lohnt es sich bei 4 gb ram zum benchen ein 64 bit os zu installieren?

bisher hab ich mit 64 bit nicht all zu gute erfahrungen gemacht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (29. Juli 2010)

Würde sagen eher nicht 
Die Benchmarks sind ja auch auf 32bit ausgelegt. Gerade wenn du nicht signifikant mehr Speicher als 3GB hast, wird das wenig nützen.

Aquamark3 z.B. läuft laut dem extremesystems.org-OS-Test mit Win7 32bit am besten. Wobei ich diesem Test auch nicht in allen Einzelheiten traue


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

*New Submissions*

78,6 Punkte für ein bissl (_erfolgloses_) benchen. Der Bot ist echt fürn A...


----------



## theLamer (29. Juli 2010)

78,6 Punkte erähnt er einfach mal so nebenbei 
nice 

Versuch doch sonst noch mal dein altes Board (P6T Revolution oder sowas?) zu nehmen... 4,7 GHz ist ja sicher noch nicht Ende der Fahnenstange - da ist noch einiges drin.


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> 78,6 Punkte erähnt er einfach mal so nebenbei
> nice



Das hab ich ja auch nebenei gebencht... während den langen Runs hab ich Mahjong gespielt.  Die Punktevergabe kotzt mich weiterhin an. 78,6 Punkte für eine ganz miese Leistung die ich mal auf die schnelle gebencht hab und 20,8 (plus 9,4 fürs Team) Punkte für drei Globale Welrekorde mit meinem Phenom II X2 555. Das Verhältnis passt nicht, wenn man weiß wieviel Arbeit das ist!


----------



## Ü50 (29. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> lohnt es sich bei 4 gb ram zum benchen ein 64 bit os zu installieren?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir mir festgestellt, mit 64 bit (W7) und 6 gb Ram bei CF hatte ich mehr Punkte. Bei einzel Karten brachte 64 bit nichts.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Juli 2010)

So, schnell mal XP installiert und die Performance passt.

HWBOT Search results.

hab jetzt wprime gebecht unter boxed. bei mir hat sich die erhöhung der nb und ht takte negativ ausgewirkt, nur ram oc hat was gebracht.

blöde frage:

ich hab jetzt nen bronze pokal in 1024m mit dem x2 mit 3 kernen, wenn ich jetzt noch 2 und 4 kerne benche, krieg ich da auch die punkte und pokale?


----------



## Alriin (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich hab den 555er auch im 2 und 3-Kern Ranking drin.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. Juli 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab den 555er auch im 2 und 3-Kern Ranking drin.



Und wie macht man das hwbot klar das man jetzt weniger Kerne hat ? ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Juli 2010)

Man wählt bei aktive cores Die richtige Anzahl aus geht eh nur bei AMD und auch nur nach oben mit der kernanzahl


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2010)

Wobei das nur mit freigeschalteten, zusätzlichen Kernen geht - es ist also nicht möglich, mit einem Sechskerner Punkte für 1,2,3 etc. Kerne durch Deaktivieren abzustauben.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Juli 2010)

So, heute hab ich den Ram weiter getestet und ich bin ziemlich beeindruckt.

bei 1600 kann ich cl6-6-5-15 fahren und alle andreren timming bis ans untere limit treiben.  (im bild mit cpu tweaker)

und wegen dem kernen. meine 2 kern ergebnisse in wprime bringen keine punkte. es gelten nur die 3 kern ergebnisse.

das board ist echt geil fürn ram. wenns bootet dann gehts auch super pi 32m durch^^.

hier noch bilder meines sys. bis zur eos muss das reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2010)

Ordentlich - bei dem Takt sollte auch 5-5-5-15 @ 32M mit etwas mehr Vdimm laufen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ordentlich - bei dem Takt sollte auch 5-5-5-15 @ 32M mit etwas mehr Vdimm laufen.




ich muss mal testen was max. takt mit diesen timmings ist.

leider overvoltet das board ganz ordentlich. bei 1,65 vdimm kommen 1,68v raus auch bei cpu, nb, ht, cpu/nb werden mit ca. 0,02-0,015 overvoltet.

mit cl6-5-5-15 wollte das ding nicht mehr booten, cl5-6-5-15 hab ich vergessen zu testen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2010)

5-6-5-15 ist mit den Hyper-ICs sicher eher zu machen als 6-5-5-15. (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1796190-post327.html)
Overvolting von 1,65 V (BIOS) --> 1,68 V (real) geht eigentlich noch, da habe ich schon fiesere Sachen gesehen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Juli 2010)

ok,

cl5 wollte er nicht, auch nicht mit 1,7V. max takt bei cl6 mit extremen sub timming war bei ca. 1720 Mhz mit auto subs war ich bei etwa 1850 mhz.

An amd user:

bringt es was Cpu VDDA und VDDR zu verändern? es reicht mir wenn ihr sagt, nein

und was bwirkt DRAM Driving Configuration? sind alles werte mit 1x oder 1,5x.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Juli 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> bringt es was Cpu VDDA und VDDR zu verändern? es reicht mir wenn ihr sagt, nein
> 
> und was bwirkt DRAM Driving Configuration? sind alles werte mit 1x oder 1,5x.



Mit den Drive Strength Werten kannst du mal ein bisschen rumspielen, vielleicht kannst du noch ein bisschen Takt rausholen.
Was VDDA und VDDR ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2010)

VDDA soll ein wenig was bringen... hab heute mit octacore drüber geredet. Hab es selbst aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Juli 2010)

ok, ich kann das ja dann auf der eos schon herausfinden.

hab jetzt mal windows 7 installiert und pcmark 05 laufen lassen. echt komisch, dass es mit dem 555 nur 2 ergebnisse gibt. hat 1,5 hw punkte und 1,5 punkte golabl fürs team gebracht.

ich glaub den sempron 140 zu testen lohnt sich gar nicht. entweder er läuft gut oder gar nicht...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Juli 2010)

doppelpost nach gut einem tag inaktivität geht doch.

habe heute nochmals den ram getestet, da ich gelesen habe, dass die roten slots ne bessere oc leistung haben, als die schwarzen(max.1950 mhz). und siehe da, ich hab DDR3-2000 CL7-7-7-15 auf nem Calisto Kern geschafft. Leider sind die aber nicht stabil.

Ich hab zwar ne vali gemacht, aber komischerweise gibt die 989 Mhz aus. ka wieso. ich mach mal nen screen^^

zudem hab ich bischen mit maxmemm gespielt und der profitiert extrem von NB Takt. bei 2,1 Ghz hatte ich 510 Punkte und bei 2,7 Ghz 650 Punkte.

Im ganzen kam ich zu diesem HIER. Mit mehr NB takt würde das deutlich besser aussehen.

Lohnt sich mit Quad Core Phenom 3D zu benchen(-->EOS)? Ich hab hier 9800 gtx+ sli und 4890 rumliegen. 

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

So, heute mit 3dmarkVantage zusätzlich 23.5 Points erkämpft.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

Nice ...welche 480er hast du ?

Ich habe mir heute zwei bestellt ...Alleine schon aus dem Grund um die Krone in der internen Rangliste wieder zu bekommen  (03er)


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nice ...welche 480er hast du ?
> 
> Ich habe mir heute zwei bestellt ...Alleine schon aus dem Grund um die Krone in der internen Rangliste wieder zu bekommen  (03er)


 
Ja mach mal, wir "sprechen" uns dann wieder, wenn Sandybridge und TrippleSLI rult. 

Meine beiden sind nicht so der Hit. komme nicht über 890gpu-Takt.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

Welche hast du denn nun ?

Hersteller ?

Naja ich hoffe mal das ich mit den beiden wenn meine CPU unter Ln2 ist schon was reiße


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

Warum so einen Aufwand, um an die Spitze der internen Benchmarkliste zu kommen 

POV


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

haha ....nee das ist nicht der wahre Grund für den Einkauf 

Die EOS steht vor der Tür und wenn ich meinen Core schon kalt mache dann will ich auch was  für meine Global Points tun


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (31. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha ....nee das ist nicht der wahre Grund für den Einkauf
> 
> Die EOS steht vor der Tür und wenn ich meinen Core schon kalt mache dann will ich auch was für meine Global Points tun


 
Det war mir schon klar, das Du was grösseres vor hast  . In Deiner Signatur steht ja auch schon ein 980x


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2010)

@ Zündelholz: Lass die Benchmarks mal nur mit einer GTX 480 durchlaufen. Gibt evtl sogar mehr Punkte als mit zwei


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. August 2010)

Wie versprochen hab ich Screens geamcht von max. ram takt und max. takt bei 1m.(war jetzt zu faul noch die timmings einzustellen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im anhang sind die vollen bilder. ab 250 mhz ref. takt bleibt sofort das bild stehen. vielleicht hilft bei der eos mehr spannung unter ln2, oder die imc ist am limit.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Zündelholz: Lass die Benchmarks mal nur mit einer GTX 480 durchlaufen. Gibt evtl sogar mehr Punkte als mit zwei


 
Jep, gab 4.6 Punkte mehr im 03er.
Heut abend versuch's ich mit den anderen marks.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. August 2010)

Man bekommt immer mit einer GPU mehr Points als mit mehreren


----------



## Turrican (1. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Man bekommt immer mit einer GPU mehr Points als mit mehreren


stimmt, da in der single kategorie mehr los ist.


----------



## Matti OC (1. August 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> stimmt, da in der single kategorie mehr los ist.



ach hör auf, immer auf das schlimme, wo sind nur meine 700 HW Punkte geblieben für CF und SLi.


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2010)

Hehe ....das hat mich auch 400 P gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der Zeitpunkt wo ich fast mit dem Benchen aufgehört habe


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2010)

Ja so ging es mir auch... Am härtesten hat es mich hier getroffen: der8auer's 123881 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 875/1211MHz

Vorher massig Punkte durch HW und global Platz 16. Durch rev3 auf lausige 9 Punkte abgesackt und ich musste mir anhören, dass bei rev3 der Aufwand mehr belohnt wird als bei rev2


----------



## Turrican (1. August 2010)

mich hats auch mehr als genug punkte damals gekostet, aber hey man kanns nicht mehr ändern, also nicht drüber ärgern.


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2010)

Habe ich mich auch damit angefreundet und finde mittlerweile mehr Gefallen an rev3 als an rev2  Hat nur etwas gedauert. Musste nur den "Schock" verdauen


----------



## Matti OC (1. August 2010)

Na ich hatte ja noch Glück, erst waren es 900 Punkte ( ich war so was stink sauer).

Die neue Punkte vergabe ist aber auch nicht sehr fair, ...


----------



## Alriin (1. August 2010)

Natürlich kann man es ändern. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es auf jeden Fall schlampig umgesetzt.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. August 2010)

schlampig würde ich villt nicht sagen, aber man würdig die wahren Meisterleistungen zuwenig!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (1. August 2010)

Kommt daher, dass der Algorithmus nur die Anzahl der Bencher berücksichtigt und nicht deren Skill und die Kühlung etc (wenn ich nur einen Gegner habe, der aber auch mit LN2 bencht, ist das schon härter als irgendein Run @ stock, der gegen mich antritt)...

Alles zu berücksichtigen ist auch ziemlich schwer, aber langfristig wird sich bestimmt noch einiges tun.


----------



## speddy411 (2. August 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe ein 775DUAL-VSTA in ein 775DUAL-SATA umzuflashen ? Das es möglich ist weiß ich, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich mein USB Stick zum Flashen benutzen kann. Gab es da nicht ein Programm von HP ?

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Lippokratis (2. August 2010)

vlt hilft das weiter BIOS-Update per USB-Stick


----------



## mAlkAv (2. August 2010)

Genau, du brauchst das HP Tool und mit dem kannst du dann den USB Stick samt der DOS Dateien formatieren.
Anschließend brauch dann nur noch das Flash Tool vom Hersteller und das BIOS rauf.


----------



## RedCobra (2. August 2010)

Grüße euch Jungs 

jetzt bist du wieder drann Matti 

RedCobras Bench Tagebuch  - Seite 8 - AwardFabrik - Forum

Gruß Sven


----------



## Hollywood (2. August 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Grüße euch Jungs
> 
> jetzt bist du wieder drann Matti
> 
> ...



Gratuliere dir zu den ausgezeichneten Ergebnissen!
Saubere Arbeit hast Du da abgeliefert! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Turrican (2. August 2010)

wow, sehr kranke werte sven. hast ja ordentlich rausgeballert.


----------



## Matti OC (2. August 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Grüße euch Jungs
> 
> jetzt bist du wieder drann Matti
> 
> ...



 fein fein, Gratulation
sorry, ich hab garb nichts besonderes am HW. 

Aber ich lass mir was einfallen. 

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (2. August 2010)

Hey Sven!

Echt klasse Ergebnisse, da kan man echt nur sagen Hut ab 

@Matti

Du machst das schon ^^

MFG


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2010)

Echt geile Scores


----------



## Alriin (2. August 2010)

Uuuuh... wie "unfair". Ein 980X.


----------



## RedCobra (2. August 2010)

Danke euch Jungs 

soll ja nur ansporn an euch und vorallem Matti sein 

Jop Karl ich hoffe du zitterst schon  kleiner spass jetzt wirds verdammt schwer, da jetzt die 4k fallen müssen...


Alriin du must ja nur ruhig sein  hast mir auch schon WR weggenommen da du GT mit 5800 gefahren hast... "kleiner spass" aber die Cobra kann auch zurückbeißen, habe lang genug gewartet bin mal gespannt wie der unter LN geht...

Gruß Sven


----------



## speddy411 (2. August 2010)

@malkav & Lippokratis:

Vielen Dank soweit schonmal...

Nur kriege ich jetzt die Meldung das ich das falsche BIOS aufspielen will. Bei meinem alten Board habe ich es schon mal (irgendwie) geschafft ein anderes BIOS aufzuspielen. Habt ihr ne Idee ?

EDIT:

Nur zur Info: Es geht um ein AsRock 775 DUAL-VSTA und einem Pentium Dual Core E5200.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. August 2010)

Kurz was anderes, hab noch was schönes altes gefunden  
Pentium 3 ich check gleich mal welcher P3 muss ich gucken 


Und in dem Fertig Rechner war noch ein alter Lüfter ( verstaubt bis zum geht nicht mehr)
Werde mal schauen vllt mach ich mit dem P3 ein paar Punkte


----------



## Lippokratis (3. August 2010)

Punkte gibt es ja immer 

@Speddy411  keine Ahnung wie man das macht. ist es wichtig das bios vom dual-sata drauf zu haben statt des des vsta?


----------



## anselm (3. August 2010)

Oh man, wir sind total verzweifelt. 
Wir haben mit unserem Pot (nicht der Ghetto-pot ) einen Athlon XP 2500+ mit Trockeneis gebencht.
Am Anfan hat es noch gut funktioniet. (ein CPU-Z run)
Dabei hat unser Board die ganze Zeit rumgezickt. Mal ist es ausgegangen, mal stürzt es beim Bioseinstellungen speichern ab oder startet erst gar nicht.
Danach haben wir den Wasserkühler montiert, um das Board zu testen.
Jetzt läuft es wieder als wäre nichts gewesen. Auch mit Overclocking.
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Kälte.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2010)

Könnte der Coldbug eine Ursache dafür sein? Keine Ahnung wo der bei solch einer CPU liegt.


----------



## anselm (3. August 2010)

Turrican meinte mal, dass die keinen haben.
Vielleicht meinte er aber auch die 180 nm.


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2010)

Ansonsten probiert es einfach noch mal. Hatte es auch schon, dass das System komplett rumgezickt hat und nach auftauen + neuem Versuch ging wieder alles.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. August 2010)

So, konnte gar net anfangen mit dem Pentium3 600mhz ^^
Hatte nur meine Logitech G500 Maus und die wird da ja net erkannt, ebenso wie Tastatur....
Naja muss ich halt gucken das ich bei meinem Vater noch so ne alte PS2 Maus und ne Tastatur hole...


----------



## Barisan (3. August 2010)

@Masterchief
das goldenes in bild - das ist alt. Dein PIII 600-er ist noch Baby in vergleich mit dem IBM 8086. Board dazu habe ich auch


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. August 2010)

Hehe, ja ich muss mal gucken wann ich mal vorbei komm bezüglich deswegen 
---> PN


----------



## anselm (3. August 2010)

Wir haben es jetzt noch mal probiert. Genau das gleiche. Es spinnt wieder.
Wir haben auch mal ein Video gemacht - zur Verdeutlichung.
YouTube - NF7 - am Rande der Verzweiflung


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Wir haben es jetzt noch mal probiert. Genau das gleiche. Es spinnt wieder.
> Wir haben auch mal ein Video gemacht - zur Verdeutlichung.
> YouTube - NF7 - am Rande der Verzweiflung


Woaaa was sind das denn für geräusche am schluss ? 
Dem is warscheinlich  zu kalt!


----------



## Freakezoit (3. August 2010)

Oky das kommt mir bekannt vor , ich sag nur tempsensor , ich hab des gleiche oft gehabt wenn er zu warm war ( schlechter kontakt zum kern) . Zumindest war es oft so bei mir .
Kann natürlich sein das der sensor bei - xx auf + umschaltet (Anzeige ) und das board denkt der wird zu warm und schaltet  dann ab.
Versuch doch mal die shutdown temp abzuschalten bzw zu erhöhen.


----------



## Barisan (3. August 2010)

Jungs,
habt ihr die bios resetet bevor ihr mit DICE gestartet haben? Wenn die CPU von 0 auf 100 geht bei -70GC kann es nur piepsen.

EDIT
Dabei habe ich an OC einstellungen gedacht


----------



## anselm (3. August 2010)

Danke schonmal

Vom Kontakt her müsste es passen, vllt  stimmt das mit der falschen Tempanzeige.

Vllt müssen wir den Sensor etwas wegbiegen, denn Shutdowtemp is schon bei 90°. (weiter geht nicht)

@Barisan
Bios war mehrmals resettet.


----------



## Barisan (3. August 2010)

Temp Sensor abschalten, habe bei SS auch gemacht


----------



## speddy411 (3. August 2010)

@Lippokratis:

Ja, ursprünglich wollte ich das DUAL-SATA Bios auf das DUAL-VSTA aufspielen. Hat sich jetzt aber erledigt da ich vom AsRock Support noch ein passendes BIOS gekriegt habe.

In Sachen Support sind die echt TOP.


----------



## anselm (3. August 2010)

Am Temperatursensor liegt es nicht.
Wir haben alles abgeschaltet, was man da abschalten konnte und das kommt immer noch.
Außerdem haben wir den zurückgebogen.


----------



## zcei (3. August 2010)

Hab auch noch ne kurze Frage 

Hab seit heute mein CH4F aber ich komme nicht ins Bios!? Meine Tastatur wird erst ab Windows erkannt, woran kann dis liegen?

Gruß
zcei


----------



## speddy411 (3. August 2010)

USB Tasta ? Wenn ja dann musst du (mit einer PS2 Tasta) im BIOS "USB Legacy Support" oder auch "USB Keyboard" aktivieren.


----------



## zcei (3. August 2010)

Grr.. warum ist das nicht standardmäßig!? Heutzutage benutzt doch fast keiner mehr bei nem HIGHEND Mainboard ne PS/2 Tastatur -.-

Und bei meinen andren gings auch immer 

Naja mal sehen wo ich jetzt eine Auftreib -.- glaub mein Dad hat alle vernichtet


----------



## speddy411 (3. August 2010)

Eigentlich solltest du auch so ins BIOS kommen, auch wenns deaktiviert ist.

Schon bisschen blöd gemacht von ASUS.


----------



## Hollywood (3. August 2010)

Hatte auch mal eine Logitech Tastatur, mit der nichts zu wollen war.
Habe das Mistding gleich meiner Frau geschenkt und bin wieder zu meiner mitlerweile 11 Jahre alten Maxdata PS2 gewechselt.


----------



## speddy411 (3. August 2010)

Die alten Knochen laufen doch immer noch am besten....


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2010)

Ich bekomme die ich finde keinen 64 Bit W7 Treiber wo zwei 88Gt512 drunter laufen.


----------



## zcei (3. August 2010)

Das Problem hatten Prof. Frink und ich auch schon.
Liefen einfach nicht im SLi


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2010)

ü50 schrieb:


> ich bekomme die ich finde keinen 64 bit w7 treiber wo zwei 88gt512 drunter laufen.


 

197.45 

Schau einfach im bot nach 
True Monkey's 14600 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 2x GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 702/1026MHz

Edit : der 190.62 war der für 88er GTs  512mb


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 197.45
> 
> Schau einfach im bot nach
> True Monkey's 14600 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 2x GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
> ...



True, wenn ich den Treiber drauf spiele kommt die Meldung, der Prozess konnte nicht gestartet werden
Für heute habe ich die Schn.... voll.

Gruß


----------



## Turrican (3. August 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Turrican meinte mal, dass die keinen haben.
> Vielleicht meinte er aber auch die 180 nm.


alle sockel a cpus haben keinen. ich hatte erst am freitag wieder einen "barton" mit randvollem pot unter ln2


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. August 2010)

Also grade mit einem T-Bred 2000+ lief es ganz gut.
Nur der Prozessor war ein besch..eidenes Exemplar 

Anselm meint es lag vllt. am 2500+ Barton, allerdings lief er ja unter Wasser ganz gut 
Naja vielleicht läufts morgen besser.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2010)

Die Hwbot-Tabelle für das Overclocking-Sonderheft wird direkt nach der PCGH-EOS erstellt. Wer also am kommenden Wochenende bencht, sollte die Ergebnisse bis spätestens Montag vormittag hochladen. 
Später geht es definitiv nicht, das Heft muss schließlich fertig werden.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. August 2010)

So  
Grade benchen wir nen 2600+ Barton und der geht besser.
Es kommt auch keine komisches Sirenenpiepsen mehr. 

Es scheint als wäre tatsächlich der 2500+ schuld gewesen, allerdings ist es ja komisch, dass der unter Wasser ging 


Naja jetzt ist nicht mehr viel Dice da, zuviel wegen dem 2500+ verschwendet .


----------



## Icke&Er (4. August 2010)

So nach etwas längerer Abstinez mal wieder mein erstet Ergebniss mit meinem neuem Spielzeug 
Es geht weiter, denn da geht noch viel mehr!

Icke&Er's 2538.16 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred @ 2538.2MHz

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (4. August 2010)

Die Spannung ist ja noch weniger als ungefährlich


----------



## Icke&Er (4. August 2010)

War ja auch mein erster Test mit oldschool 
Da kommt sicher nochmehr 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (4. August 2010)

2,5GHz mit 1,8V sind echt TOP. das ist ja noch Luft bis 2-2,1V


----------



## speddy411 (4. August 2010)

Ich habe gerade eben wieder ein Asus P3B-F zerschossen...Das ist nun schon das dritte.


----------



## theLamer (4. August 2010)

So, der Postbote hat gerade mein Armaflex abgeliefert... Ausstattung für meine DICE-Session ist also komplett.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. August 2010)

gut zu hören, das es so schnell ging mit der iso


----------



## zøtac (4. August 2010)

mein C IV F ist auch bestellt, hoffentlich kommt es reichtzeitig zum Wochenende, dann  Bench ich daheim auch mit 
Edit:
Grad ne Mail bekommen, mein Board ist schon bei DHL


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

...ich brech zusammen 

Mit 4,625 Ghz limitiert mein Core schon die Grakas 

naja .....mal schauen was am WE damit so geht


----------



## anselm (4. August 2010)

So, das Problem ist weg.  War wahrscheinlich der 2500+, der eine Macke hatte.
Wie _Elvis_ schon geschriebeb hat.

Dafür haben wir jetzt gute Ergebnisse mit dem 2600+ Barton eingefahren. 
Nur bei den Benchmarks hat dann das Trockeneis gefehlt, daher sind die nicht so gut. 
Athlon XP 2600+ Barton processor


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. August 2010)

wtf was ist mit der Signatur von True, Lippo und mir etc los ?


----------



## anselm (5. August 2010)

Scheint so als hätte HWBot gerade Probleme mit Grafiken.
Unser Avatar ist auch weg.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2010)

Manchmal könnte man meinen, der Hwbot-Server steht nicht in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum, sondern hängt 24/7 ans Limit übertaktet unter einer LN2-Einspritzanlage - zumindest möchte ich mir das immer selbst einreden, wenn mal wieder Ausfälle und Bugs aus dem Nichts auftauchen.


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Manchmal könnte man meinen, der Hwbot-Server steht nicht in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum, sondern hängt 24/7 ans Limit übertaktet unter einer LN2-Einspritzanlage - zumindest möchte ich mir das immer selbst einreden, wenn mal wieder Ausfälle und Bugs aus dem Nichts auftauchen.


Na warum denn nicht, is schließlich HWBot


----------



## theLamer (5. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Manchmal könnte man meinen, der Hwbot-Server steht nicht in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum, sondern hängt 24/7 ans Limit übertaktet unter einer LN2-Einspritzanlage - zumindest möchte ich mir das immer selbst einreden, wenn mal wieder Ausfälle und Bugs aus dem Nichts auftauchen.


Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können


----------



## mAlkAv (5. August 2010)

So kommts mir auch manchmal vor. In letzter Zeit häufen sich aber die Probleme. Mal lässt der Seitenaufbau ewig auf sich warten, mal fehlen die Screenshots von einigen Ergebnissen


----------



## Freakezoit (5. August 2010)

So auch mal wieder was von mir , Nur nen Vorabtest der GPU - noch mit Stockkühler 

Freakezoit's 335653 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 985/1098MHz

PS: Matti Gib gas


----------



## theLamer (5. August 2010)

Mein 3DMark 03 geht nicht mehr, bis morgen muss ich das hinbekommen 
Er stürzt immer im Troll-Test ab...

- alle anderen 3DMarks / Aquqmark / PCMark / Prime läuft
- 2 verschiedene Treiber hab ich schon getestet
- tausend mal neu installiert
- logischerweise die neuste 3DMark-Version

wer ne Idee?

Ich hoffe nicht, dass meine GTX280 angeknackst ist, aber das Prob tritt ausschließlich beim 03er auf.


----------



## Kovsk (5. August 2010)

GT3 ist am heftigsten was Load angeht für die GPU, zwar ist GT4 immer schwieriger für die GPU selbst, aber GT3 ist am härtestens für die Spannungsversorgung. Teste mal Furmark, wenn das geht hat die Karte auf keinen Fall einen weg


----------



## theLamer (5. August 2010)

der Stability-Test beim Furmark funzt einwandfrei
EDIT: Ach wayne dann lass ich ihn halt aus...


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

Hej,

woran kann das liegen, wenn Overdrive immer beim Start abstürzt? Es hatte funktioniert. Dann kamen paar Updates usw. und dann gings nicht mehr.

Deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht. Genau das gleiche -.-

Jemand ideen?

Edit: noch ne andre Sache.
Ich wollte bei der august competition mitmachen, und man braucht da nen Verification Link. Muss ich mir jetzt den 01er noch kaufen, oder ist der free, weil der so alt ist?


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2010)

Hallo, 

hat einer von euch Erfahrungen beim Ocen mit einem AMD 9850?

Meiner bootet nämlich nicht mal mit 3GHZ...
Übertaktet habe ich per multi unter Wasser.
Vcore: 1,5V

Per Referenztakt geht leider auch nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps parat.


----------



## Turrican (5. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> 
> Edit: noch ne andre Sache.
> Ich wollte bei der august competition mitmachen, und man braucht da nen Verification Link. Muss ich mir jetzt den 01er noch kaufen, oder ist der free, weil der so alt ist?


beim 01er kann man glaub ich beliebig viele verfication links haben. nur bei den neueren muss man glaub ich zahlen, da man da nur 1 oder 2 haben darf.

ich hab im 01er auch über 20 ohne probs.


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

Und die verification links bekommt man ohne anmeldung und alles?


----------



## Turrican (5. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Und die verification links bekommt man ohne anmeldung und alles?


nunja, einen account auf futuremark musst schon machen, aber das ist kostenlos.


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

ok, das war was ich wissen wollte ;P ob ich das jetzt noch kaufen muss oder nicht --> nein muss ich nicht 

Danke danke^^


----------



## Nachtelf (5. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von euch Erfahrungen beim Ocen mit einem AMD 9850?
> 
> ...



Hi, welches Board benutzt du denn? Wie sehen die anderen Spannungen aus und was sagen die Temps?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Kurz was anderes :

Tja dann viel Spass bei der EOS nachher  
Reisst ordentlich was und viel Erfolg


----------



## theLamer (6. August 2010)

So siehts grad bei mir aus... Ghettokühlung für NB
etwas schlafen noch, dann gehts bald los


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Hehe, ja dann auch dir viel Erfolg bei deinem kleinen Sideevent


----------



## anselm (6. August 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie viele Punkte unser Team nach dem Wochenende hat.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2010)

Na wehe wenn es nicht mehr als jetzt sind 

MFG


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Omg ich bin so sauer, die ham mir nen Board mit nem Kratzer durch 3! leiterbahnen geschickt -.-
Jetzt fällts Benchen aus, ich muss ne Woche auf nen neues Board warten, natoll


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. August 2010)

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich...
Ich hoffe das die RMA da nicht noch stress macht.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ärgerlich...
> Ich hoffe das die RMA da nicht noch stress macht.


ne, is per email schon abgeklärt, würde aber gerne heute/morgen Benchen 
Edit:
Kann man sowas löten? Hab wieder ne recht feine Lötspitze da, Lötzinn und Lötfett ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. August 2010)

Theoretisch müsste das gehen.
Mit leitendem kann man was anderes leitendes Überbrücken 
Allerdings würde das dann mit der RMA schwierig und du müsstest das soo behalten wie es ist.


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Ich würds lieber lassen.

Aber das ist schon arg ärgerlich.
Funnktioniert garnicht, das Board!?


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich würds lieber lassen.
> 
> Aber das ist schon arg ärgerlich.
> Funnktioniert garnicht, das Board!?


JAAAAA
Es Funktioniert wieder 
Habs mitm Bleistift hinbekommen 
Let the Bench go on!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2010)

@theLamer: Die NB-Kühlung sieht mir arg gewagt - da nach unten hin offen - aus. Stell doch lieber ein Metallschälchen o.ä. darauf ab. Dann fließt kein LN2/Kondenswasser auf das PCB.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Hat die NB Gehtto Kühlung nich nen MIS 790FXA-GD70 zerstört? Also, letzte EOS^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @theLamer: Die NB-Kühlung sieht mir arg gewagt - da nach unten hin offen - aus. Stell doch lieber ein Metallschälchen o.ä. darauf ab. Dann fließt kein LN2/Kondenswasser auf das PCB.



Ja oder er hat noch was Knetgummi/Arma über und isoliert dort auch noch


----------



## Lower (6. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Hat die NB Gehtto Kühlung nich nen MIS 790FXA-GD70 zerstört? Also, letzte EOS^^



Hehe soweit ich weiß war das von Oliver. Ich kann mich noch an den Spruch aus dem Vid erinnern.

"Rest in pieces"  - in peace wird es wohl nicht ruhen


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Weiß einer, wer die Frau auf dem Bild ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/112056-ii-pcgh-eos-bilder-eines-verrueckten-wochenendes.html

Ist die nur als "Zuschauerin" mit, oder haben wir weibliche Verstärkung im Team? Fänd ich mal gut  sich nicht von männlichen Vorurteilen abhalten lassen 

Edit: Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es Romans Freundin ist, ist mir aber erst jetzt eingefallen!


----------



## Lippokratis (6. August 2010)

würde ich mal auf romans freundin tippen was nahe liegt weil sie neben ihm sitzt


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2010)

Jap, das ist Roman sein Freundin.
Mich wundert zwar das sie zu sowas mitgeht, aber naja ^^

MFG


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Tjaaaa, wenn ich meine Freundin fragen würd ob sie mitkommt bekäm ich ne Antwort wie:

Bitte was?
Sag mal Spinnst du? 
Ich glaubs fast...

naja, mein C IV F ist hin und was hab ich erreicht?
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Wie hin ?
Hast du schon wieder dein Board geschrottet


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wie hin ?
> Hast du schon wieder dein Board geschrottet


Jop, aber selbes Problem wie bei der Ankunft, der Bleistift hilft iwi nimmer


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Woran ist es denn gestorben ?


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Woran ist es denn gestorben ?



Ist mit nem riesen Kratzer aufm PCB durch 3 Leiterbahnen gekommen. Geht am Montag in die RMA


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Oh das ist nicht schön.....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...wto-beschaedigte-leiterbahnen-reparieren.html
Aber ich glaube besser wäre RMA


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Ich mach an dem Board nix mehr, Bleistift können dir mir nicht nachweißen^^
Am ende sagen die noch ich hätts kaputt gemacht wenn da Lötzinnrückstände sind oO
Oder irgentwelche Lackstifte etc.


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Ja besser du schickst es ein.
Die Selfmade Lösung ist nur für MBs ohne Garantie sinnvoll


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2010)

Die NB-Kühlung der speziellen Art hat bei der letzten EOS das Rampage Extreme abbekommen. Das lief zwar irgendwann nicht mehr so, wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben, ist aber nicht verstorben. Kaputt gegangen ist ausgerechnet das sehr gut funktionierende MSI 790FX-GD70, mit dem wir unseren Phenom II X4 955 im C2-Stepping(!) auf >6,7 GHz übertakten konnten - da lag es wohl daran, dass wir das System nicht gleich vom Netz genommen haben.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die NB-Kühlung der speziellen Art hat bei der letzten EOS das Rampage Extreme abbekommen. Das lief zwar irgendwann nicht mehr so, wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben, ist aber nicht verstorben. Kaputt gegangen ist ausgerechnet das sehr gut funktionierende MSI 790FX-GD70, mit dem wir unseren Phenom II X4 955 im C2-Stepping(!) auf >6,7 GHz übertakten konnten - da lag es wohl daran, dass wir das System nicht gleich vom Netz genommen haben.


6,7?:O
Wäre das nicht nen Weltrekord?^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

damn it, ist das Ärgerlich 
Ich wusste gar net das das Board hin ist...

Nein 7125 mhz ist der WR


----------



## Lower (6. August 2010)

Das war ein super Setup,

besonders lustig fand ich das:

"Ich will mal am Rädchen drehen!" 

Im Video hat man doch noch gesehen, dass auf dem Board sehr viel Kondenswasser war. Schade das es kaputt ist :S 

lg

EDIT: Damals hat er den Weltrekord erreicht wenn ich mich recht entsinne!


----------



## anselm (6. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> 6,7?:O
> Wäre das nicht nen Weltrekord?^^



Ne, da fehlt noch was. 
Phenom II X4 955 BE processor


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

OMG, Zcei liegt mit seinem 955BE immernoch 0,04Ghz vor mir ich fas es nicht!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2010)

Kleine Korrektur: Es war ein X4 9*6*5 BE, kein X4 955 BE. Nein, WR war es schon damals keiner, aber der Chip war für eine C2-CPU wirklich erstaunlich gut. Vor allem war es deshalb bitter, weil wir danach auf die von AMD selektierte ES-CPU wechseln wollten, was wir dann aber abhaken konnten.


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Hahaha zotac ich hab noch ne ungültige 5,3GHz Vali.. deine ist doch auch ungültig odeR?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Achso ein x4 965 ich dachte schon....
Aber wieso ist er nicht im Ranking.. ??

€: Ah habs entdeckt 
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/891973_fr3ak_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_6710_mhz


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Hahaha zotac ich hab noch ne ungültige 5,3GHz Vali.. deine ist doch auch ungültig odeR?


Nix da ungültig:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Wie gesagt ungültig..

da ist ein dickes X drüber


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Ehhm die ist ungültig 
Aber warum


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Das fragen sich auch die Profs  hab mal Alriin gefragt der wusste das auch nicht.

Manchmal kann der noch ganz stabil laufen und ungültig manchmal auch direkt nach der Vali abschmieren aber gelb sein.


Ist anscheinend halbe Willkür -.-


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

Omg, hab dannach noch nen Dreivirtelten wPrime run durchbekommen und das alles unter 22°C sowaws können die nicht einfach als ungültig marken!!!


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Yes they can!
Meine höchste Vali: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. August 2010)

Ehhm jungs, ich glaube ihr verwechselt da gerade was...
Sowiet ich weiss hat dieses X keine auswirkungen!
Ich habe schon des öfteren im Bot ergebnisse mit einem X gesehen


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Aber die ist doch rot...


----------



## zcei (6. August 2010)

Mir wurde gesagt man darf nicht. ´Weil ist ja "rejected" 

Wenn schon dann wärs geil


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Versuchs einfach mal


----------



## anselm (7. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Fehler bei CPU-Z.
Liegt irgentwie an der Version.
Ich hab auch mal mit Standarttakt validiert und da kam das gleiche - Das kann ja wohl kaum defekt sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Also immer die neuste Version benutzen


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. August 2010)

Das muss man zum Validieren sowieso


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Stimmt 
Wieso sind manchmal die dummen Valis ungültig ?


----------



## zcei (7. August 2010)

hmm dann lad ich jetzt meine 5.3GHz Vali hoch.

Andere Frage: darf man bei sPi den 2ten Kern hochziehen!?
auf dem ersten läuft ja Windows und so und den hab ich auf 3,6GHz getaktet und den 2ten auf knapp 5ghz.. und dann sPi darauf gelegt.

Ist das gültig wenn ich das hochlad und dazuschreib wie viel mhz der 2te Kern hatte?

Edit: Rules: have a valid canardpc validation link as verification,
Beim validator ist aber rejected und bei Grün und gelb Validated. Also dürfte eig nicht sein 


Wuuuusa  Ironie 
Alle meine noch nicht hochgeladenen Valis sind 1.54 -.-
Aber 1.55 ist draußen.. alle Ergebnisse neu machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Wie musst du alles neu machen oder ?

So wies aussieht werde ich mit Lower im Herbst ne mini Session starten und mit zcei (Stephan), Lower(lovro) und Professor Frink (Jan) und zotac im Winter ne grössere in Berlin 
Frühjahr werden wir dann das erste mal mit (erstmal Lovro und ich) LN2 benchen 

*EDIT: Hab grad ne GTX285 AMP! für 125€ im MP gesichert   

*


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

Mhm, Zcei, mit deiner 5,1Ghz Valid hättest du Silber :>


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Aber zotac du kommst dann auch im Winter nach Berlin oder ?
Aber ob ich dir sachen Leihe überleg ich mir noch 
Ne, spass


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Aber zotac du kommst dann auch im Winter nach Berlin oder ?
> Aber ob ich dir sachen Leihe überleg ich mir noch
> Ne, spass


Winter? Berlin? Hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Anscheinend 
Ich dachte du hättest schon mit Lower/Zcei gesprochen....
Najaich frag nachher nochmal


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Anscheinend
> Ich dachte du hättest schon mit Lower/Zcei gesprochen....
> Najaich frag nachher nochmal


Mit Zcei hab ich von irgentwann gesprochen, nen Zeitpunkt hatten wa noch net^^
Aber gut zu wissen :S


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Joa komm heute Abend wenn ich aufstehe mal auf den TS3 Server : 85.214.112.171:9988 
Gamer ich Lower und Zcei sind immer drauf in letzter Zeit sowie die Nobloros Leute aka Kasper,heiko, kero und und und 

OT: Naja ich geh mal schlafen


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Joa komm heute Abend wenn ich aufstehe mal auf den TS3 Server : 85.214.112.171:9988
> Gamer ich Lower und Zcei sind immer drauf in letzter Zeit sowie die Nobloros Leute aka Kasper,heiko, kero und und und
> 
> OT: Naja ich geh mal schlafen


Du schläfst tagsüber? oO^^
Joa muss mal schaun ob ich mein 10€ Hama Headset reparieren kann


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

Jap ich schlafe tagsüber 
Allerdings nur in den Ferien (logisch...)
Ja mach das mit dem Headset der Lovro hat sich ja jetzt auch eins zugelegt...
Naja egal wir hören uns nachher... gute nacht


----------



## Ü50 (8. August 2010)

Vor einigen Tagen freuten wir uns noch, bei HWBOT die 20 k geknackt zu haben.
Jetzt liegen wir nach der EOS bei etwas über 21 K da kann ich nur sagen, OC Alliance wir kommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob schon alle abgeladen haben.


----------



## speddy411 (8. August 2010)

Habe alles abgeladen und etwas mehr als 100Pkt. gemacht.


----------



## theLamer (8. August 2010)

good job, speddy411


----------



## Professor Frink (8. August 2010)

Bin grad ausm Urlaub wieder da. ich könnte ihc ewig grünärgern dass ich das verpasst hab -.-
Aber ok. GZ an alle und nächstes mal bin ich unter garantie dabei !


----------



## zøtac (8. August 2010)

Wenn man unter 16 als zuschauer kommen darf bin ich nächstes Jahr da, ansonsten in 2 Jahren und mit benchen! 
Ich freu mich schon auf des Video :>


----------



## anselm (8. August 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Habe alles abgeladen und etwas mehr als 100Pkt. gemacht.



Puh, wir sind noch auf Platz 20.   - Scherz
Super Ergebnisse 

Haben eigenlich schon alle hochgeladen?
Da fehlt doch noch CrashStyle...


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2010)

@ Roman

Sag mal war das mein E8600 bei den EOS Ergebnissen?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2010)

Nein das war ein anderer. Zu deinem bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Hatte allgemein sehr viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit zum Benchen. Aber ich hab noch ~70-80l LN2 in meinen Dewaren


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2010)

Aso! Dann lass es noch ordentlich krachen 

Ich hätte mir auch mehr erwartet 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (8. August 2010)

CrashStyle hat nicht viele Ergebnisse weil bei ihm leider fast alles abgeraucht ist....

@Barisan:

Irgendwann mal zieh ich mal an euch vorbei....Nur um mich wieder überholen zu lassen.


----------



## theLamer (8. August 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> CrashStyle hat nicht viele Ergebnisse weil bei ihm fast alle abgeraucht ist....


Hm irgendwoher kommt mir dieses Phänomen bekannt vor, weiß bloß nicht woher


----------



## anselm (8. August 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> CrashStyle hat nicht viele Ergebnisse weil bei ihm leider fast alles abgeraucht ist....
> 
> @Barisan:
> 
> Irgendwann mal zieh ich mal an euch vorbei....Nur um mich wieder überholen zu lassen.



Barisan ?
Hat der nicht ziemlich viele Punkte.


----------



## speddy411 (8. August 2010)

Äh sorry....Hab dich gemeint bzw. euch.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (8. August 2010)

Ja du hast unseren Vorsprung kaputt gemacht. 

Aber wir waren schon ne lange Zeit mal dicht aneinander.


----------



## True Monkey (8. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein das war ein anderer. Zu deinem bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Hatte allgemein sehr viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit zum Benchen. Aber ich hab noch ~70-80l LN2 in meinen Dewaren


 

Die hätte ich jetzt gerne 

Ich habe gerade beim abladen gemerkt das ich bei 05er und Aqua mit den beiden 480er vergessen habe die Karten zu takten ......20 Globals verschenkt 
Egal dann müssen das  die kommenden 485er machen 

Naja ....knapp 150 Plätze in der WR Liste gutgemacht ....aktuell Platz 209 WW ...Germany 16


Punkte ? ...keine Ahnung ..ca 80 Global und 150 Hardware


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. August 2010)

Ich hab auch noch nicht hochgeladen, mach ich erst morgen.

ich hab vorhin schnell mal die 4890 CF scores verglichen und ich bekomm sogar insgesamt 5 Punkte dafür

mehr gibts morgen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Lippokratis (8. August 2010)

@ EOS Teilnehmer

sehr schöne Ergebnisse. Man muß ja schon "umblätern" bei HWBot um aller neuen Ergebnisse zu sehen und da sind echte Granaten dabei - Good Job


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2010)

Meine EOS Ergebnisse:

der8auer's 59874 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 950/1242MHz
der8auer's 102242 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 954/1242MHz

Werde heute noch etwas nachlegen


----------



## zcei (9. August 2010)

@ Masterchief von vor drei Seiten: Wenn schon mein RL Name dann auch richtig  Ich werd, wie auch der Redakteur mit "ph" geschrieben :>

Nice work @ EOS guys. Ach wär doch schon wieder ein Jahr rum


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch dem Team von PCGH angeschlossen.


----------



## zcei (9. August 2010)

Noch ein Berliner 
Bald findet die EOS zwecks Umweltschutz in Berlin statt


----------



## Professor Frink (9. August 2010)

Hey Leuts,
Germany ist jetzt #2 !


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

Yeahh, vor der USA


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt auch dem Team von PCGH angeschlossen.


 
Das heißt du bist von Luxx zu uns gewechselt ....ich hoffe dann aber auch auf Dauer 

In dem Fall .....Herzlich willkommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Hey Leuts,
> Germany ist jetzt #2 !


Super 
Und OCAliance ist auch nicht mehr weit 
@zcei:
Ja hab den Namen falsch geschrieben.
Habs berichtigt.


----------



## Barisan (9. August 2010)

@Speedy & Icke&Er
Jungs, weitermachen  Von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das heißt du bist von Luxx zu uns gewechselt ....ich hoffe dann aber auch auf Dauer
> 
> In dem Fall .....Herzlich willkommen



Jap auf Dauer.

Ich fühle mich hier momentan wohler.

PS: Warum darf ich eigentlich keine Grafik als Signatur anfügen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. August 2010)

Du musst im Kontrollzentrum (links oben) der Hwbot-Benutzergruppe beitreten. Dann wird die Hwbot-Signatur bei korrekter Einbindung angezeigt.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (9. August 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Jap auf Dauer.
> 
> Ich fühle mich hier momentan wohler.
> 
> PS: Warum darf ich eigentlich keine Grafik als Signatur anfügen?


 
Bring noch Tombman vom 3dc mit, mit seinem TripleSLI"Klo-Pc" gibts auch noch paar Punkte mehr fürs PCGH-Team.


----------



## Barisan (9. August 2010)

@Schrotti
Wilkommen ins Team


----------



## Nachtelf (9. August 2010)

@Schrotti:  Willkommen im Team


----------



## CrashStyle (9. August 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im TEAM


----------



## theLamer (9. August 2010)

Jau auch von mir ein willkommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. August 2010)

Und von mir natürlich auch 
Herzlich Willkommen im Team!


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Professor Frink (9. August 2010)

Verschwinde blos wieder !!!

scherz, Willkommen im Team


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2010)

Jungs bremst euch mal wieder ein ...wenn jetzt jeder hier willkommen sagt haben wir 10 Seiten lang nichts anderes mehr 

Ich glaube er hat gemerkt das er willkommen ist


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2010)

Oh man   

Gerade noch etwas gebencht. Traum E8600 mit Validation von 6602 MHz (ist noch auf der HDD) und dann geht das System aus. Nun startet nichts mehr. Wenn ich Glück habe ist nur das Board tot :[


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> Gerade noch etwas gebencht. Traum E8600 mit Validation von 6602 MHz (ist noch auf der HDD) und dann geht das System aus. Nun startet nichts mehr. Wenn ich Glück habe ist nur das Board tot :[


Das ist natürlich nicht schön :/
Ich würd das Board föhnen und backen, dann sieht die Welt schon anders aus  Vielleicht ist ja nur irgentwas angetaut


----------



## Dr.House (9. August 2010)

Ach je, nicht schon wieder ein RE tot......  hoffentlich lebt die gute CPU noch.


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2010)

Board ist schon im Backofen. Allerdings das typische Symptom "Welcome -> Zähler".... Also wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## fuzz3l (9. August 2010)

Hatten wir am WE auch 2x gehabt und es lebt noch alles...
6600Mhz Valid klingt echt nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## speddy411 (9. August 2010)

6.6 hört sich wirklich gut an....Wenn wir aber schon beim 86er sind würde ich gerne wissen wo Karls Ergebnis mit 7Ghz Vali bleibt....Oder wars ein 87er ?


----------



## fuzz3l (9. August 2010)

Wie, wo 7Ghz Valid??

Wieso sagt mir das aufer EOS keiner? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Hatten wir am WE auch 2x gehabt und es lebt noch alles...
> 6600Mhz Valid klingt echt nicht schlecht...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Das muntert auf  Mal warten was das Board nach dem Backofen so sagt.


----------



## Alriin (9. August 2010)

Ein 8700.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> Gerade noch etwas gebencht. Traum E8600 mit Validation von 6602 MHz (ist noch auf der HDD) und dann geht das System aus. Nun startet nichts mehr. Wenn ich Glück habe ist nur das Board tot :[


 
Und wieviel kaputte brauchen wir um wieder ein ganzes daraus zu schustern ?

Hätte auch noch eins


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das muntert auf  Mal warten was das Board nach dem Backofen so sagt.



Roman, versuch es doch mal mit dem Spray was ich dir da gelassen. Obwohl dies nur im Feuchten zustand hilft.


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

Naja, ich glaub es gibt hier schon genug kaputte MSI 790FX-GD70 um eine Wand zu Tapezieren, mal schaun ob wirs irgentwann auch mit anderen Boards schaffen!


----------



## theLamer (10. August 2010)

Hoffentlich ist nix kaputtgegangen... manchmal braucht das Trocknen ja auch ne Weile 
Hier gehen irgendwie ziemlich viele Boards kaputt, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2010)

Nur REs ......am laufenden Band


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

@Roman 
Hoffentlich lebt es noch.
@Alrin:
Wo gibt es den 8700 zu kaufen 
Finde in nirgends.


----------



## fuzz3l (10. August 2010)

@True:
Was ja (leider) nix untypisches ist...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2010)

naja ...vllt läuft meins ja noch mal 

Habe es erst mal im Schrank geschmissen und teste jetzt mal das P5E64 WS Evolution


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2010)

@True , noch gehen meine II und III. Die haben jedoch auch noch kein LN2 gesehen


----------



## theLamer (10. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nur REs ......am laufenden Band


Und komische X58-Boards von MSI


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

@Ü50 glaub mir deine Rampages werden auch wenn sie LN2 gesehen haben noch gehen 
Ich sage nur 3. EOS 
@Lamer: und MSI 790fx GD70


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Ich habe 3 gute Nachrichten 

1. Board lebt. I Love Backofen!!!
2. CPU lebt ebenfalls 
3. CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 gute Nachrichten
> 
> 1. Board lebt. I Love Backofen!!!
> 2. CPU lebt ebenfalls
> 3. CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Glückwunsch!


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Goil  
Backofen FTW! 
@all gibt es den e8700 eigentlich ein Europa


----------



## theLamer (10. August 2010)

w00t nice Vali und das Board lebt 
Was wären wir ohne den Backofen


----------



## Turrican (10. August 2010)

meine 7ghz waren aber mit nem cedar mill cpu, aber immerhin habe ich die 7ghz auf der EOS gebrochen. 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Ergebnis ist jetzt auch im Bot -> KLICK MICH


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Hehe wie geil deine Freundin schüttet nach bzw ein 
Geile Sache, nurhat denn keiner ne Antwort auf meine E8700 Frage 
Ich hätte auch gerne eine Freundin die mit einem bencht


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hehe wie geil deine Freundin schüttet nach bzw ein
> Geile Sache, nurhat denn keiner ne Antwort auf meine E8700 Frage


Also ich hab keinen Gefunden, weder auf preisverlgiech Seiten noch auf Google Shopping

Und kann es sein das HWBot schon wieder down ist? oO


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Den E8700 gab es so nie im offenen Handel zu kaufen  Dementsprechend rar ist er auch.


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Ah vielen Dank 
Hm naja was solls, dementschprechend knapp ist auch die Anzahl an Submissions bei HWBot. Von daher hats sich erledigt.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2010)

@Roman 
Buhää 
Warum ist die gestern nicht gelaufen .....nur mal ein test 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wohl 1000 Mhz mehr auf der CPU ausgemacht hätten


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 gute Nachrichten
> 
> 1. Board lebt. I Love Backofen!!!
> 2. CPU lebt ebenfalls
> 3. CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Da hast mehr glüch wie ich Roman! Meins war 1Std bei 80°C ohne Batterie im Ofen und komtm immer noch Welcome + Zähler


----------



## Freakezoit (10. August 2010)

Hui Roman nicht schlecht welcher E8600er isses den gewesen


----------



## Alriin (10. August 2010)

Es wäre echt an der Zeit eurem Eiswolf93 hier mit ein paar netten Worten und einem click auf "i like this" zu gratulieren b.z.w. seine Scores damit etwas zu pushen. Da holt einer nen Globalen Weltrekord und auf dem Bot steht nicht mal was davon. Eine PM von mir reicht denen wohl nicht. Hauptsache alles wird mit drittklassigen Scores von A. "the Cheater" Y und Freunden voll gespammt.  Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie ich diese Saubande vom Bot hasse. 

Support für unseren Eiswolf93

Eiswolf93's 4min 12sec 20ms wPrime 1024m run with Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 6209MHz
Eiswolf93's 7sec 768ms wPrime 32m run with Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 6373MHz

Schreibt ein paar nette Worte und clickt


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Hui Roman nicht schlecht welcher E8600er isses den gewesen


 
Los komm schon, sag das es mein alter war 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (10. August 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Schreibt ein paar nette Worte und clickt


  Done.

Ich bin auch dafür, WR's haben wir immerhin nicht oft


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Los komm schon, sag das es mein alter war
> 
> MFG



Ja 




theLamer schrieb:


> Done.
> 
> Ich bin auch dafür, WR's haben wir immerhin nicht oft


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Und den hier nicht Alriin?

Eiswolf93's 5sec 956ms wPrime 32m run with Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 6270MHz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. August 2010)

Das ist kein WR^^ Nur gold im 4-kern ranking.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Das ist kein WR^^ Nur gold im 4-kern ranking.
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Entschuldige aber nur Gold Sauber Leistung was du dieses Jahr abgeliefert hast!


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2010)

Na dann war es ja dich richtige Wahl in zu kaufen was? 
Aber da geht sicher noch ein bissel oder?

PS: Also ist Batch doch schon die halbe Miete ^^

MFG


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Ja das ist richtig. Heute abend wird noch mal getestet  evtl. geht ja noch das ein oder andere Megaherz.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2010)

Wenn das einer schafft, dann du 

PS: hast du dafür nen schönen Celeron für mich ^^

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. August 2010)

ach verdammt,

ich hab grad gesehen, dass die August Challange in HWBot genau für mein sys gedacht ist.... da hätt ich in der eos nen netten score abliefern können.

dann muss ich jetzt auf den H70 Kühler warten und dann was hochladen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wenn das einer schafft, dann du
> 
> PS: hast du dafür nen schönen Celeron für mich ^^
> 
> MFG



Habe einige Celerons rumliegen aber noch nie getestet. Vielleicht heute noch  Mal schauen.


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2010)

Hab mir gerade mit meinen 4850X2er die ersten zwei Goldenen zurück geholt


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mit meinen 4850X2er die ersten zwei Goldenen zurück geholt



Glückwunsch! Hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder was machen!


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder was machen!


Danke:
Ich hatte glaube ich 5 Goldene mit den 9850X2 abgeben müssen, die werde ich mir zurück holen


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Mein Rampage Extreme lebt wieder sozusagen von den toten erwacht, hatte aber grad im win ein lila streifen von links nach recht 2cm dick tausche mal die Graka hoffe die ist es!


----------



## Turrican (10. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein Rampage Extreme lebt wieder sozusagen von den toten erwacht, hatte aber grad im win ein lila streifen von links nach recht 2cm dick tausche mal die Graka hoffe die ist es!


gratuliere, wäre toll wenn das board wieder funzen würde.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> gratuliere, wäre toll wenn das board wieder funzen würde.



Danke sieht imoment gut aus, war wohl die erste partion die spinnt! Warum hat mir keiner auf der EOS den Tipp gegeben es mal 20min bei 110°C in ofen zu tun!?


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein Rampage Extreme lebt wieder sozusagen von den toten erwacht, hatte aber grad im win ein lila streifen von links nach recht 2cm dick tausche mal die Graka hoffe die ist es!


 

Super ...vllt sollte ich meins ja auch noch mal aufbauen 

Ich habe gerade erfahren das jeder Großhändler die RMA Abwicklung übernimmt egal ob das Board von ihm ist oder nicht.

20€ +Mehrwertsteuer kostet der Spass


----------



## CrashStyle (10. August 2010)

Mach das nach dem ich es 20min bei 110°c ging es wieder^^ Die 20€ kan ich mir wohl sparen wie es aussieht 

Edit: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Ü50 (10. August 2010)

Geht das auch mit Rams ? dann stecke ich die auch mal in den Ofen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. August 2010)

Ich habe mal was von RAM ins Gefrierfach gehört. 

Edit:
Schaden kann es nicht 
Schmeiss den RAM einfach mal in den Backofen und warte was passiert.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe einige Celerons rumliegen aber noch nie getestet. Vielleicht heute noch  Mal schauen.


 
Wäre super wenn du mir da dann mal mehr drüber ezählen könntest! Brauche noch welche für die Luxx Session 

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Naja ins Gefriefach... 
Apropo Celerons ich kenn da auch nioch jemanden 

@Gamer_95 :Ahh, du hast auch so ein Noblorors Avatar


----------



## Barisan (11. August 2010)

@UE50
Du kannst versuchen mit SPD Tool die RAM's zu Flashen. Ein gesundes und ein kapputes RAM einstecken, starten, gesunden auslesen, kapputten flashen. Chance das die wieder laufen ist fufzig/fufzig.
Gruß


----------



## Icke&Er (11. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Apropo Celerons ich kenn da auch nioch jemanden


 
Komm sprich! 

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2010)

Hi was brauchst du denn für einen Celeron?
Ich könnte dir einen von meinen 4 346D geben...


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Komm sprich!
> 
> MFG



Naja frag mal Lower, ich brauche sie net weil ich erstmal nix mit Cellis mach 
Hab ja nicht mal nen Comando 

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2010)

Man braucht ja auch nicht zwangsweise ein Commando.

Die Laufen auch auf P35/P45 Boards


----------



## Lippokratis (11. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Man braucht ja auch nicht zwangsweise ein Commando.
> 
> Die Laufen auch auf P35/P45 Boards



Nicht ohne weiteres. Wenn sie drauf laufen dann kann man meistens nicht übertakten, weil die chipsätze meistens keine fsb133 Prozessoren mehr unterstützen. Das commando ist schon noch das beste für ältere 775 Prozessoren aber für neue


----------



## Don_Dan (11. August 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal was von RAM ins Gefrierfach gehört.



Klar! 
Meine kaputten D9 verbringen auch gerade einige Zeit in der Gefriertruhe. Einige haben damit schon ihren Speicher wiederbeleben können. Das kann unter Umständen auch mit anderer Hardware wie Festplatten funktionieren. Man muss nur die Hardware gut trocknen bevor man sie wieder verwendet.

Klick!


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2010)

Nice, das wusste ich auch noch nicht


----------



## CrashStyle (11. August 2010)

Schau mal wer da auch wieder lebt  Riecht zwar noch etwas, aber nicht so wie auf de EOS^^

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

@Alriin

Es lebt wieder


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. August 2010)

chris, das board solltet du aber nicht lange nutzen

stellt sich natürlich die farge, ob es überhaupt noch rivhtig läuft im oc...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

Was ist eigentlich am besten als Betriebssystem für 2D Benches geeignet? Zur Verfügung hab ich:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64/32Bit
Windows XP Home Edition (denke 32bit?)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am besten als Betriebssystem für 2D Benches geeignet? Zur Verfügung hab ich:
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64/32Bit
> Windows XP Home Edition (denke 32bit?)




beides.

xp für super pi
7 für pcmark, wprime

pifast musst du testen, mal läufts da besser, mal da.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> beides.
> 
> xp für super pi
> 7 für pcmark, wprime
> ...


Danke, dann werd ich wohl beide liten und Installieren :S


----------



## CrashStyle (11. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> chris, das board solltet du aber nicht lange nutzen
> 
> stellt sich natürlich die farge, ob es überhaupt noch rivhtig läuft im oc...
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Hab für Fr dice geordert Und wen das RE nochmal bei 110°C schwitzen muss haubtsache es läuft. Mit dem Commando sofern es gut läuft paar cpus benchen.

Mit dem S.939 DFI board hat ich kein Glück es läuft nicht.


----------



## anselm (11. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> pifast musst du testen, mal läufts da besser, mal da.



Läuft meist auf XP ein bisschen flotter.


----------



## zcei (11. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab für Fr dice geordert Und wen das RE nochmal bei 110°C schwitzen muss haubtsache es läuft. Mit dem Commando sofern es gut läuft paar cpus benchen.
> 
> Mit dem S.939 DFI board hat ich kein Glück es läuft nicht.



Grilgan, Frink und ich auch 
Alles weitere hier


----------



## Turrican (11. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Schau mal wer da auch wieder lebt  Riecht zwar noch etwas, aber nicht so wie auf de EOS^^
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> ...


haha, dann hast ja fast alles wiederbelebt.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. August 2010)

Glückwunsch 
Ein verdammt gutes Gefühl, vorallem wenn man das gute Stück schon aufgegeben hatte


----------



## zcei (11. August 2010)

Ey du hast 1337 Beiträge @Frink 

Und ja das ist echt nen Gefühl, wir kennens ja


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. August 2010)

So nächster Globaler Cup geholt

Bronze in PCMark Vantage mit ner normalen festplatte, also praktisch umsonst^^

Eiswolf93's 7662 marks PCMark Vantage run with Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 3400MHz

aber zu platz 2 wird schwierig ohne ssd^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Freakezoit (12. August 2010)

Eiswolf  -  Futuremark link fehlt aber (gobal top 20 , wird das vorrausgesetzt! )


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. August 2010)

nur in der weltrekord rangliste. oder täusch ich mich?

ich hab von dem score nur eine datei gespeichert, wei kann ich die hochladen?


----------



## Professor Frink (12. August 2010)

Jop Global Top20. Bin ich auch der Meinung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Mein Pentium4 hat nach jetzt 7 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben 
R.I.P
Naja muss was neues für meinen Vater her (war sein Arbeits Rechner)


----------



## Professor Frink (13. August 2010)

7 jahre sind net schlecht 
Bei meiner Mutter im Arbeitsrechner schlummert noch ein Prescott, muss ich ihr mal abschwatzen oder onauffällig gegen meinen alten Celeron austauschen


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Haha 
Ja, hätte ich auch gemacht nur hatte halt nicht das Equip für Oldschool benchen (IDE Platten und son Zeugs )
Naja mal sehen.

*EDIT:
Hier mal meine neue 8800GTS 640 und ne alte Geforce 4 TI 

Kann mir einer von euch Treiberexperten sagen welchen Treiber von der Performance her am besten ist für 8800GTS xxx wäre sehr nett 
EDIT2: Sorry für die sche** Quali ist ne billig Cam 

*


----------



## Nachtelf (13. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> *
> Kann mir einer von euch Treiberexperten sagen welchen Treiber von der Performance her am besten ist für 8800GTS xxx wäre sehr nett
> *



Moin, probier für die 8800 mal den 169.21 
http://www.nvidia.de/object/winxp_169.21_whql_de.html


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Supi danke 

€: Sollte ich für Windows7 64 Bit nicht *den *nehmen : ?
 
Der andere war ja XP ..

Jop thx


----------



## Nachtelf (13. August 2010)

Konnte ja nicht wissen welches Betriebssystem du verwenden willst 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Kann das sein das die 8800GTS xxx keine Voltera Chips haben


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Kann das sein das die 8800GTS xxx keine Voltera Chips haben




ja^^nvidia kann erst seit der GTX 260/280 die Volt verändern(per software), aber bitte nutz XP für die Karte. alles andere kostet dir ne menge leistung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Ohja ^^ 
Naja die hätte sowieso nen Vmod verpasst bekommen.....
Und ja ich benutzte normaleweiser natürlich Win XP nur die Karte teste ich halt gerade (gebraucht gekauft) mit meinem Haupt Rechner wo Win 7 drauf ist


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe gerade einen C2D 6300 unter H²O gebencht.
Ich habe eine Vali mit 3554MHz bei 1,47 Volt.

Denkt ihr ich kann noch ein wenig mehr Spannung geben, oder ist das schon sehr grenzwertig?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. August 2010)

bei 65nm kann man unter luft schon bis 1,5V gehen. kannst also mit einer wasserkühlung bis 1,55V gehen. natürlich nicht 24/7 aber darum geht es ja hier in diesem thread nicht


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. August 2010)

Danke 

Mal sehen, was da noch geht, ich hoffe, dass das Board nicht limitiert.
Es geht nur um eine CPU-Z Vali


----------



## Matti OC (13. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Haha
> Ja, hätte ich auch gemacht nur hatte halt nicht das Equip für Oldschool benchen (IDE Platten und son Zeugs )
> Naja mal sehen.
> 
> ...




Hi, für die Ti  ab 80.## treiber versuchen 
lg


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2010)

Hi Jungs bin ich blind oder kann ich im Commando Bios den ram nicht zwischen 1/2T wählen, oder muss ich das mit memset machen!? 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. August 2010)

bei ddr2 geht nur 2T.^^


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2010)

lol und ich hab das bios durchsucht Test gleich den E6500K und bisschen 2d on dice.


----------



## zcei (13. August 2010)

Aha auch du bist nicht allwissend 

VIel Glück mitm E6500  !


----------



## mAlkAv (13. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> bei ddr2 geht nur 2T.^^



Naja das stimmt so nicht, allerdings steht der niedrigere Takt meist nicht im Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung. Dem Commando fehlt einfach nur die BIOS Option.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. August 2010)

Clr CMOS aufem Commando ist kaputt wen ich den drücke passiert nichts!


----------



## zcei (13. August 2010)

Dann nutz die Steinzeitmethode 
batterie raus


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, für die Ti  ab 80.## treiber versuchen
> lg



Joop ich werde mal schauen, hab aber eh gerade kein AGP Board weder CPU mus ich sehen  Danke! 

PS/OT: So geh erst ma duschen 
Wir haben beim Umzug geholfen und da war so ein Kühlschrank der wog mind. 140 KG 
Boar....

*€: Hehe GTX480 Karton 
Und jaa, die GTX285 AMP! ist mit diesem Monster von Luftkühler grösser als ne 5850 *


----------



## Nachtelf (14. August 2010)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese CPU im bot einordnen soll 

Edit:Hab ihn gefunden, ist ein Athlon MP 1000


----------



## anselm (14. August 2010)

Schreib mal die 1. Zeile, die auf dem Prozessor drauf steht, hier rein.
Dann kann ich dir sagen was für einer das ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. August 2010)

für Fragen um welchen Prozessor es sich handelt, verweise ich mal auf CPU-World.com die haben eigentlich alle Prozessoren die es gibt.

Bei Intel Prozessoren reicht die sSpec Nummer - meisten SL...
bei AMD, wie anselm geschrieben hat, die erste Zeile

für AMD ist außerdem die Seite ocinside.de gut. Unter Workshops kann man den Prozessor ermitteln ( Interaktive ... Rating)


----------



## Schrotti (14. August 2010)

Ich habe nen paar Punkte im 2003er Bench geholt.

http://hwbot.org/community/team/pc_games_hardware?tab=submissions


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

Net schlecht nur würdest du bei weitem mehr im 2001er und 2003er reissen mit einem Core 2 Duo E8xxx 
Lass auch mal 06 und Vantage laufen (vllt auch Aquamark  ).


----------



## Lippokratis (14. August 2010)

bitte den 03 nochmal benchen. die benchmarkeinstellungen sind nicht zu sehen. ist nicht bös gemeint, aber so sind die regeln.

achso den cpu-test brauchst du nicht beim 03


----------



## Schrotti (14. August 2010)

Dafür ist ja der Link zu Futuremark da.

ORB - Compare 

Und ich sichere schon alles Einstellungen (zweiter Screen).


----------



## Lippokratis (14. August 2010)

Dann ist gut. Hatte mir nur den Screenshot angeguckt. Ich will ja nicht, dass eure Ergebnisse wegen Kleinigkeiten gelöscht werden können.


----------



## Nachtelf (14. August 2010)

Hi, also auf dem Aufkleber des Prozessors steht: Sempron SDA2200DUTJD
Aber warum wird er nicht als Sempron 2200 erkannt?


----------



## anselm (14. August 2010)

Ja das ist ein Sempron mit 1,6v.
Kanst ja mal im Bios "Optimized defaults" laden.
Wenn der dann immer noch nicht erkannt wird, dann liegt das am Board/Bios.


----------



## Freakezoit (15. August 2010)

So was lange ..... wird gut 

3DM06:

Freakezoit's 25524 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 918/1098MHz

3DM05:

Freakezoit's 38642 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 918/1098MHz

3DM01:

Freakezoit's 91544 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 918/1098MHz

Erstmal ohne Klimanlage (Brauch ja noch Raum für optimierungen , gpu hat noch gut 60 - 80 mhz luft mit der Klima, nur ohne leider nicht da nur Stockkühler) Alles in allem ne nen kleines Sahnestück 
(Packt auch des - Freakezoit's 11998 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 999/1098MHz  )

Vantage & AM3 hatte ich schon realtiv gute Scores , 03 kommt später. 
Also denn mal Ran Matti Streng dich an


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2010)

Schöne Punkte hast da geholt 

Nur noch 300 Punkte und wir haben OCAlliance. Weiter so!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Jup, nice 
Die machen sich bestimmt schon in die Hose 
Andere Teams hätten schon lange reagiert und wären mitgefahren....


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

@ Alriin 

Gib Gas ........ich schere schon zum überholen aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (15. August 2010)

@True, und das mit deinem alten Audi gegen das weiße Ungeheuer


----------



## Alriin (15. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Alriin
> 
> Gib Gas ........ich schere schon zum überholen aus
> 
> ...



Da werd ich jetzt grad nichts dran ändern können.
Also tu dir keinen Zwang an und überhol mich ruhig.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

Mal schauen ob ich dazu was brauchbares finde ....erst mal hole ich mir ein paar goldene zurück


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2010)

Mein gutes altes P6T geht wieder 
Schönes Gefühl, irgendwie ist mir das Teil viel sympathischer als das RIIIE


----------



## Freakezoit (15. August 2010)

Supi na dann kannste ja wieder loslegen


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2010)

Das überlege ich in der Tat, einfach die Tage nochmal Dice holn und die 8800 GT prügeln. Mit nem i auf 4.9 Ghz dürfte da was gehn.


----------



## Freakezoit (15. August 2010)

Joa solange die nen Vmod hat lohnt es sich allemal


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2010)

Nen VMod und meinen GPU Pot 
Mhm, du bringst mich echt stark in Versuchung nach der verkorksten Session nochwas für die Seele zu tun bevor es zur GamesCom geht und dann die Schule wieder anfängt.
stay tuned


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Haha, ihr habt das Dice schon vernichtet... hättest du es lieber aufgehoben 
Naja man sieht sich auf der GC


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2010)

Nja, Status war dass wir keine benchfähige HW mehr hatten 
Auerdem hatte sich das zeuch schon gut mit normalem Kondenseis vermischt und war ziemlich nass.

Und nach 24 Stunden benchen hatten wir echt genug 
Das kann echt frustierend sein wenn  Systeme failen und man nix dafür kann

*edit* ahh grad hat Grilgan nen paar Pics ongestellt
Thread in Sig


----------



## Freakezoit (16. August 2010)

So upload Marathon hat begonnen 

Top (limited to top 50) submissions

Bin noch nicht ganz fertig da kommt noch etwas 

PS: noch ca. 200p


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

Alta, du bist mein Held.
Ich bench morgen übrigends wirklich nochmal die 8800 GT unter Dice. 
Hoffe springt nen Pokal bei raus. #1 hat seinen i7 immerhin nur bei 3.8.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. August 2010)

Welche 8800gt hast du ( ich vermute mal ne Gainward mit 1GB  ) ??


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

unter anderem, ja 
Das ist aber die einzige mit Vmod, die andere mit 512 MB ist grad aufm Weg zum löten bei Roman


----------



## Freakezoit (16. August 2010)

Na dann sollte ja ordentlich was gehn ( ich hoffe du hast eine mit Samsung Ram`s nicht wie ich damals eine mit quimonda 1ns die nichtmal selbst mit reverse mod ihre specs geschafft hat)


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

Mhm kp, beim kurzen pretesten unter DIce hatte ich das Ding schon auf 850/950.
Hoffe, dass da in Verbindung mit 1 GHz mehr Prozzitakt was geht 

*edit *ebn nachgeguckt, sind Samsung Rams


----------



## Freakezoit (16. August 2010)

na denn sollten die auch 1100+ packen mit mehr volt und ob du was erreichst hängt ganz an dir  , denk dran nicht immer der neuste treiber ist auch der Beste  

Bei solchen karten sieht das ganz anders aus (3DM01 - 169.21 / 173.68 , vantage 195.xx , 06 190.xx usw .)


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

Mir gehts leider net so gut, muss das benchen also auf morgen vertagen -.-

Wieviel Unterschied machen denn die Treiber in Punkten aus ? ALso deine Tipps gegen den neuesten.
Mein BenchXP funzt iwie net, muss also leider alle auf 7 machen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

Country ranking


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

alta wie geht das denn ? 
Auchnoch 2000 pts Vorsprung...
nja egal


----------



## zcei (16. August 2010)

Ist ja mal übernice 

Naja unsere Session brachte ja mir nur 8 Punkte 

Frink, benchst du jetzt morgen noch mit Dice? So kurz vor der GamesCom?


----------



## Don_Dan (17. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> alta wie geht das denn ?



VasGTO hat seinen Account gelöscht, ich denke mal es liegt daran!
Deshalb ist PURE ja auch noch mehr abgestürzt.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2010)

Autsch, aber ich glaube die Russen hatten nen Problem und wir sind nur aufgerutscht, die sind ja auf Platz 3 runter


----------



## Don_Dan (17. August 2010)

Ja, wir sind nur aufgerutscht, Russian Overs hatte schon vor einem Monat zwei Mitglieder verloren.


----------



## Freakezoit (17. August 2010)

Sam (Takapah ) hat seine landesflagge (Russische auf keine geändert ) deswegen der Vorprung für uns und der verlusst für die Russen


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. August 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Sam (Takapah ) hat seine landesflagge  (Russische auf keine geändert ) deswegen der Vorprung für uns und der  verlusst für die Russen




Ist bestimmt nur so ein vorrübergehendes Ding zum Wind machen....


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2010)

Autsch XD
Die armen Russen


----------



## websmile (17. August 2010)

Vielleicht haben die Sam verärgert- der ist da wohl genauso empfindlich wie ich wenn man mich abnervt


----------



## Kovsk (17. August 2010)

So in etwa  Sams Eltern sind seit einiger Zeit zurück nach Russland gezogen, er ist noch in Lättland zum studieren, wollte ihnen aber Folgen, die "bösen" Russen haben aber sein VISA abgelehnt, deshalb hat er jetzt auch die Russische Flagge im Bot weggenommen


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2010)

Autsch 
Freun sich die Letten wenns bald Punkte regnet XD


----------



## SiQ (17. August 2010)

Ja wartet erst mal bis ich euch beitrete! Da haben wir locker 2000000 Punkte Vorsprung XD
Nein ich weiß nicht genau um was es geht und nein ich bringe nicht soviel Punkte und nochmals nein ich werde eueren Schnitt sicher nicht nach oben ziehen.
Aber beitreten will ich wirklich. Werde dann mal meinen i5 aufs Maximum bringen. Mal sehen Stickstoff ineressiert mich irgendwie 
MfG
MfG


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. August 2010)

Wir benchen gerade nen Sempron 140 mit nem MA790X-UD4P mit Dice.
Leider schaffen wirs in CPU-Z nicht über 4430MHz.
Wir haben grade schon ~1,85V gegeben, aber das Ding will irgendwie nicht.

Ist der Chip einfach nur be******** oder hat einer von euch noch nen Tipp?


Bringt es was CPU-NB  Spannung zu erhöhen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. August 2010)

Sicher bringt das was, allerdings kann hier auch das Board limitieren 
Lower hat gester auch seinen 140 gebencht auf nem C4F 

Lovro's 4607 mhz CPU-Z run with Sempron 140 @ 4607MHz

Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. August 2010)

es ist schwierig über 350 fsb zu kommen. auf der eos war bei mir 360 FSB ende. bei Alriin war bei knapp 390 ende.

es ist meistens das board das limitiert. gebt mal richtig NB Spannung und NB/CPU spannung. wenn des nicht skaliert ist schicht im schacht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zcei (18. August 2010)

Ah, er hat jetz doch den kroatischen Acc^^

Und direkt Pokale  Nice nice...

Morgen erstmal LN2 Session verfolgen auf der GamesCom  Zwar von Awardfabrik, aber die Leute der PCGH kommen ja direkt danach


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. August 2010)

Okay danke 

NB sind wir schon am Board limit ^^
CPU-NB geht noch was.


----------



## Lower (18. August 2010)

Hallo Elvis,

Gib der NB mal 1,25-1,3 V. Leg evtl ein bisschen Dice auf die Heatpipekonstruktion, hilft beim CIVF doch schon viel! 

Jubb ich habe nach Absprache mit Turrican den Account gemacht. Da ich mit einem guten Freund in Kroatien öfters benche werden wir den für die gemeinsamen Scores verwenden! Ist ja zum Glück von den Moderatoren genehmigt 

lg Lovro


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. August 2010)

Okay, mit dem Sempron sind wir fertig.
Ich denke, das Board hat wohl wirklich limitiert, denn wir sind fast mit dem CPU-Z Takt noch durch Wprime gekommen. 
Naja für ein paar Globals hats gelohnt.


----------



## Nachtelf (19. August 2010)

Wir haben OCAlliance überholt und sind nun auf dem 7. Platz 
Team Rankings


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. August 2010)

Die haben auch wieder Punkte verloren. scheinbar flüchten alle vor uns

Jetzt haben wir 22.000 Punkte Klasse Arbeit Team

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Don_Dan (19. August 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Wir haben OCAlliance überholt und sind nun auf dem 7. Platz
> Team Rankings



Glückwunsch zum siebten Platz! 



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Die haben auch wieder Punkte verloren. scheinbar flüchten alle vor uns



Jupp, V2-V3 ist jetzt offiziell im Asus Team.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. August 2010)

Glückwunsch Team


----------



## Alriin (19. August 2010)

@Don_Dan

Hicookie bencht für Gigabyte, A.Y. für Asus, wer ist eigentlich der "Söldner" von MSI?


----------



## Don_Dan (19. August 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Hicookie bencht für Gigabyte, A.Y. für Asus, wer ist eigentlich der "Söldner" von MSI?



*g*

MSI betreibt zwar auch Sponsoring, aber ich kenne niemanden der nur für sie bencht und so eine große Unterstützung hat, bzw. für sie arbeitet.


----------



## Ü50 (19. August 2010)

Zitat: Eiswolf93 Die haben auch wieder Punkte verloren. scheinbar flüchten alle vor uns

Bei OC Alliance kann nur jemand oder mehrere ausgestiegen sein und 1000 Punkte mitgenommen. Gestern hatte OC noch knapp 22K jetzt nur noch knapp 21K.


----------



## theLamer (19. August 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> @Don_Dan
> 
> Hicookie bencht für Gigabyte, A.Y. für Asus, wer ist eigentlich der "Söldner" von MSI?


Gibs sowas?

Als ob RIII Extreme ; EVGA Classified, < das beste von MSI 
Das ist vlt in deren Träumen so, aber mehr nicht... insofern ist sowas wie bei Andre bei MSI gar nicht möglich


----------



## Matti OC (20. August 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Zitat: Eiswolf93 Die haben auch wieder Punkte verloren. scheinbar flüchten alle vor uns
> 
> Bei OC Alliance kann nur jemand oder mehrere ausgestiegen sein und 1000 Punkte mitgenommen. Gestern hatte OC noch knapp 22K jetzt nur noch knapp 21K.



Hi, na egal, wer ist der nächste? 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (20. August 2010)

mhm mal schauen ich bin ja schon dabei 

Freakezoit's 17237 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4156.1MHz

Freakezoit's 11min 13sec 936ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4304.2MHz

Freakezoit's 5min 7sec 558ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4203.1MHz

Freakezoit's 9sec 269ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4304.5MHz

Freakezoit's 11sec 576ms SuperPi run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4401MHz

Freakezoit's 4510.3 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4510.3MHz

Freakezoit's 22.14 sec PiFast run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4185.5MHz

Außer Pifast , war alles recht ok.
Nur Pifast lief überhauptnicht richtig so wie ich es wollte erst schön 21.36 sek. dann dachte ich mir nö screen machste nicht da is noch luft aber falsch gedacht ich hatte ganz schön zu tun danach den noch irgentwie zum laufen zu bringen. Aber auch wenn die 22.14s. mist sind punkte sind punkte  .

So wenn ich nachher von arbeit komme hab ich ja noch nen Paar cpu`s vor mir sollten wenn alles gut geht auch nochmal 100p+ sein   .

Leider hat es nicht ganz für 22k gereicht aber immerhin 21967.xx 

PC Games Hardware's profile

Ps: Icke&er meld dich mal bitte bei mir !


----------



## Nachtelf (20. August 2010)

Saubere Arbeit


----------



## Icke&Er (20. August 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich der "Söldner" von MSI?


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die BenchBros aus Luxx da was am laufen oder?

@ Freakezoit

Sehr nice 

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. August 2010)

@Freakezoit

Nette Scores 

Aber sind 1,7 Volt unter H2O nicht ein wenig zu viel für eine CPU-Z Vali?


Kann mir jemand ein LGA 775 Board empfehlen, dass einen FSB von 600 und mehr mitmacht?
(mal davon ausgehend, dass die CPU und RAM nicht limitiert.)


----------



## mAlkAv (20. August 2010)

Nö, ist doch noch alles im Rahmen 

DDR2 oder DDR3 Board?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. August 2010)

> DDR2 oder DDR3 Board?


Egal


----------



## Icke&Er (20. August 2010)

Asus Rampage Extreme 
Biostar TPower I45
DFI LANparty DK P45-T2RS 

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. August 2010)

Ok danke soweit


----------



## Freakezoit (20. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Freakezoit
> 
> Nette Scores
> 
> ...


Des war ohne Loadline  idle 1.68v last 1.6v aber leider will der nicht so recht .
Hab meinen chiller dran gehabt (15°C WT) , Problem ist Kern 0 ist deutlich wärmer als alle anderen ( bis zu 15°C) und beim RE kann ich leider nur 1 kern abschalten leider war des auch der beste kern (kühlste und der jenige welcher auch am besten skaliert hat.) Dazu kommt sobald ich über 1.68v gehe mit loadline (1.68 real Bios ) rebootet der beim windows start trotz temps unter 40°C (kerne). Von daher hab ich des beste Rausgeholt was für mich Aufwand / Punkte mäßig drin war - Klar hier oder da hätte ich sicher noch 1-2 punkte holen können aber der Aufwand rechtfertigt das ganze nicht.  
Dafür hatte ich ne recht kurze nacht, halbestunde geschlafen und denn wieder auf arbeit (Auf gut deutsch voll im A......) aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Matti OC (20. August 2010)

HI.Freakezoit haste fein gemacht
lg Matti


----------



## Berserker (20. August 2010)

Glückwunsch zum 7ten Platz! 




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die BenchBros aus Luxx da was am laufen oder?



Jepp,Benchbros werden von MSI gesponsert.  Sind,aber nicht wie HiCookie bei MSI angestellt. Sie werden ja auch noch von anderen Firmen gesponsert.


----------



## fuzz3l (21. August 2010)

Jetzt is hicookie aber bei Gigabyte angestellt 
Aber trotzdem haben sie echt gute Ergebnisse rausgehauen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Ich habe mal eben die 22k vollgemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (21. August 2010)

Feine Sache... du Vollbringer!!!


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

An dich habe ich natürlich auch gedacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (21. August 2010)

Fast eine Seite True


----------



## Alriin (21. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> An dich habe ich natürlich auch gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht gerade berauschend... ich lass dir lieber noch ein wenig Zeit um mehr Vorsprung rauszuholen. Sonst wird es zu leicht für den kaiser.


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

hmm ....eigentlich dachte ich du legst wieder etwas vor damit ich ein Ziel habe 

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich Ln2 will ........das mag meine Cpu (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nämlich lieber


----------



## Ü50 (21. August 2010)

Ihr liegt ja ziemlich nah bei einander da zieht ihr euch gegenseitig hoch.
Mein Ziel ist noch 200 Punkte vor mir, und Barisan rückt mir auch auf die Pelle. Bei der Hitze muss ich auch noch meinen CPU drosseln.


----------



## der8auer (21. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben die 22k vollgemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Schöne Arbeit 

Nur noch 2000 Punkte zu Team MXS


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Interessanter ist das Team davor 

das ist das Ziel


----------



## Ü50 (21. August 2010)

Da fehlt aber noch so einiges. Mal sehen wie lange noch


----------



## True Monkey (21. August 2010)

Egal ....soll ich mal erwähnen wieviel Punkte wir in den letzten 12 Monaten gemacht haben 

Dagegen ist das was fehlt Peanuts 

(Ok vllt sollte ich heute nicht mehr soviel trinken um meinen Wahnsinn einzudämmen ....aber da blitzelt mich doch eine Flasche Metaxa an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Berserker (21. August 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Jetzt is hicookie aber bei Gigabyte angestellt
> Aber trotzdem haben sie echt gute Ergebnisse rausgehauen...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Meinte,dass sie nicht wie HiCookie,der bei GB angestellt ist,bei MSI angestellt sind.  Mir ist klar,dass Cookie nicht bei MSI arbeitet. So war der Satz gedacht.


----------



## Matti OC (22. August 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Barisan rückt mir auch auf die Pelle.



ja unser Luft bencher, leg gut zu um so mehr hat unser Team was davon.

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2010)

Habe ich irgentwas verpasst oder waren wir vor kurzen nicht noch über 500 Mitglieder 



> PC Games Hardware besitzt 399 Mitglieder die Punkte zum Team beigesteuert haben


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

Der Rest hat halt keine Punkte. 
Erst wenn man 0,1p hat kommt man in dem "Mitglieder Tab" auf der Teamseite vor.


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2010)

^^Das mag ja sein aber in genau der Zeile aus der ich das Zitat herauskopiert habe stand sonst immer was von über 500 

Und wie schafft man es denn 0 Punkte zu haben da es doch für jedes Ergebniss mindestens 0,1 Punkte gibt


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wie schafft man es denn 0 Punkte zu haben da es doch für jedes Ergebniss mindestens 0,1 Punkte gibt



Keine Ahnung wie man das schafft.
Die haben sich halt angemeldet und dann nie was gemacht.
Wie der z.B.
Johnny the Gamer's profile


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Wir haben derzeit 623 Mitglieder von denen aber nur 399 Mitglieder Punkte haben 
Rechnet euch mal aus was da noch an Punkten drin wäre


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2010)

ahh ...da steht es ja .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX jens Xx (22. August 2010)

Aber es gibt Weltweit sehr viele die sich angemeldet haben und dann nixhts gemacht haben, also keine Punkte haben!


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Ja, ist schon richtig. Aber warum melde ich mich an und mache dann keine Punkte?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. August 2010)

Vielleicht sind 0,1p zu frustrierend  
Naja aber wenn man mal berechnet wieviel da mindestens noch drin wäre ...

Wenn jeder mit seinem Rechner alle Benchmarks durchlaufen lässt, gibt es mindestens 0,1p
d.h. 7 CPU Benchmarks+6GPU Benchmarks macht 1,3p pro Mitglied.
224 Mitglieder x 1,3p = 291,2 
Und das sind nur die ganz ohne Punkte.
Die die 0,1p haben können ja auch noch ordentlich was holen 

Vielleicht sollte man denen allen mal ne Nachricht schicken, das sie wenigstens alle Benchmarks einmal machen sollen.


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

Vielleicht keine Zeit oder keine Lust mehr.
Ich denke da gibt es genug Gründe.


----------



## xX jens Xx (22. August 2010)

Ja ist halt schade....so lange dauert es ja auch nicht einmal jeden Benchmark durchlaufen zu lassen. 
Und wer sich da anmeldet der hat zumindest etwas Pc-Erfahrung.
Aber eine Nachricht an alle wär vlt. echt ganz hilfreich!


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

Tja wie schon oft gesagt leutz, der Herbst nähert sich und somit auch meine ersten Punkte


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Vielleicht kann unser Captain da ja mal was machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

Hm naja irgendwo ist es schon doof wenn so viele Leute im Team sind die nichtmal einen Punkt haben...
Man sollte vllt so ein Limit machen um rein zu kommen sprich 10 Punkte oder so 
Naja ich weiss es nicht.
Klar ich hab auch noch keine grossartigen Punkte  weil ich ja wie gesagt bis jetzt kein Geld für Hardware geschweige denn meinen ersten Pot etc hatte


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. August 2010)

Naja, die stören ja nicht, senkt ja nur den Schnitt


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Ja ist halt schade....so lange dauert es ja auch nicht einmal jeden Benchmark durchlaufen zu lassen.
> Und wer sich da anmeldet der hat zumindest etwas Pc-Erfahrung.
> Aber eine Nachricht an alle wär vlt. echt ganz hilfreich!



Na dann halt dich mal ran-dir fehlen ja auch noch so einige 
Da sind sicherlich noch ein paar Punkte drin


----------



## xX jens Xx (22. August 2010)

Ich weiß!!
Mir machen nur die Temperaturen zu schafen...
Nicht mal um 3 Uhr oda so lässt sich was anständiges rausholen!
Bin außerdem auch noch armer Schüler!


----------



## Alriin (22. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Klar ich hab auch noch keine grossartigen Punkte  weil ich ja wie gesagt bis jetzt kein Geld für Hardware geschweige denn meinen ersten Pot etc hatte



Allerdings würden sich doch mehr als 0,2 Punkte ausgehen. Oder surfst du mit dem handy im Internet?!?


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

@jens: Na ja, dein Sys ist ja nicht das schlechteste 
Da sind bistimmt ein paar Punkte mit zu machen, auch wenn du nicht auf volle Leistung gehst.


----------



## xX jens Xx (22. August 2010)

Ja du hast recht ich werd nächste woche mal gucken und die ganzen 3DMarks+Aquamark durchbenchen!
Und dann ab Winter wieder richtig!
Oda mein Finazverwalter(Dad) davon überzeugen das eine Wakü ervorderlich ist


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Das klingt doch schon besser


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

Ich hab einen richtig guten Athlon XP 2500+ erwischt. 
Hat ja auch ein gutes Stepping. 
BenchBruno's 2817.65 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 2500+ Barton @ 2817.6MHz

Mit dem könnten vielleicht 3 GHz unter Dice drin sein.


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Nicht von schlechten Eltern das Ding 
Viel Erfolg unter DICE


----------



## Barisan (22. August 2010)

@Masterchief
hör auf zu heulen, ich habe dir angeboten board (0€) und paar CPU's was ich doppelt habe für schmales abgeben. Ein Forum Mitglied hat mir BIOS-Chip für das Board zugespielt, von anderen hab ich gemodete BIOS dafür bekommen. Da Du nicht gebacken kriegst 6Km in 60 Tage zu schaffen ist ne andere Sache. Wäre besser das Du 100 Submissions mit 100 Pkt. beim BOT gemacht hätest als 1600 Beiträge in Forum. Also, mein Angebot steht noch bis Ende nächste Woche. Mann kann was schaffen auch wen im Säckle Ebbe herrscht, eBay dein Freund und Helfer heisst dass. Es muss nicht soffort die neueste HW was es gibt sein, geht auch mit HW aus früheren Zeiten auch.
LG


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Allerdings würden sich doch mehr als 0,2 Punkte ausgehen. Oder surfst du mit dem handy im Internet?!?



Ich werde alle benchen was mir in die Finger kommt 

PS: Oh mein Gott es hat gerade Zentimeter dicke Hagelbrocken geregnet !


----------



## theLamer (22. August 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Masterchief
> hör auf zu heulen, ich habe dir angeboten board (0€) und paar CPU's was ich doppelt habe für schmales abgeben. Ein Forum Mitglied hat mir BIOS-Chip für das Board zugespielt, von anderen hab ich gemodete BIOS dafür bekommen. Da Du nicht gebacken kriegst 6Km in 60 Tage zu schaffen ist ne andere Sache. Wäre besser das Du 100 Submissions mit 100 Pkt. beim BOT gemacht hätest als 1600 Beiträge in Forum. Also, mein Angebot steht noch bis Ende nächste Woche. Mann kann was schaffen auch wen im Säckle Ebbe herrscht, eBay dein Freund und Helfer heisst dass. Es muss nicht soffort die neueste HW was es gibt sein, geht auch mit HW aus früheren Zeiten auch.
> LG


Es gibt auch im Forum Grammatik, Punkt und Komma.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich werde alle benchen war mir in die Finger kommt
> 
> PS: Oh mein Gott es hat gerade Zentimeter dicke Hagelbrocken geregnet !



Also wenn du ne Wakü hast, ist das doch 1A zum Wasser kühlen


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Also wenn du ne Wakü hast, ist das doch 1A zum Wasser kühlen




Ich bin davon aufgewacht und musste feststellen ein paar Fenster waren auf, also schnell alle zugemacht.
Das Zueg hat so laut gegen die Fenster geknallt, dann ging ich runter und sah es war kein Regen sondern dicke *Eisbrocken* und das mitten im Sommer


----------



## Lippokratis (22. August 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann unser Captain da ja mal was machen



mach eine Liste mit allen Forummitglieder die im Team sind, aber keine Punkte haben und schicke sie mir und ich schreibe die alle mal an oder schick sie Roman und der schreibt sie an


----------



## Nachtelf (22. August 2010)

Man könnte ja auch erstmal die Anschreiben, die zwar Punkte haben, aber nicht alle Benchmarks gemacht haben.
Hast ne PN


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Masterchief
> hör auf zu heulen, ich habe dir angeboten board (0€) und paar CPU's was ich doppelt habe für schmales abgeben. Ein Forum Mitglied hat mir BIOS-Chip für das Board zugespielt, von anderen hab ich gemodete BIOS dafür bekommen. Da Du nicht gebacken kriegst 6Km in 60 Tage zu schaffen ist ne andere Sache. Wäre besser das Du 100 Submissions mit 100 Pkt. beim BOT gemacht hätest als 1600 Beiträge in Forum. Also, mein Angebot steht noch bis Ende nächste Woche. Mann kann was schaffen auch wen im Säckle Ebbe herrscht, eBay dein Freund und Helfer heisst dass. Es muss nicht soffort die neueste HW was es gibt sein, geht auch mit HW aus früheren Zeiten auch.
> LG


Ähm ja 
Ne du hast Recht, wann hast du Zeit ?
Schick mir ne PN, ich habs völlig verpeilt  sorry .


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> mach eine Liste mit allen Forummitglieder die im Team sind, aber keine Punkte haben und schicke sie mir und ich schreibe die alle mal an oder schick sie Roman und der schreibt sie an



 Jap.

Die Idee hatten wir bereits in der Vergangenheit. An der Umsetzung ist es gescheitert...


----------



## Barisan (22. August 2010)

@der8auer
dan mach das ein bisschen anderes, ein vorschlag hast Du schon.


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

Bringt eine Nachricht auf der Hauptseite raus, dass jeder im Team seinen Rechner benchen sollte.


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2010)

Lippokratis und ich arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung. Dauert nur etwas


----------



## anselm (22. August 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Berserker (22. August 2010)

Viel Glück bei der Umsetzung Roman und Lippokratis,bei uns ist das,leider auch ein Problem. Wäre schön,wenn sich trotz großem Forum mehr Leute mitmachen würden oder wenigstens alle,die bei uns im Team auch mal Ergebnisse hochladen würden.


----------



## Matti OC (22. August 2010)

Berserker schrieb:


> Viel Glück bei der Umsetzung Roman und Lippokratis,bei uns ist das,leider auch ein Problem. Wäre schön,wenn sich trotz großem Forum mehr Leute mitmachen würden oder wenigstens alle,die bei uns im Team auch mal Ergebnisse hochladen würden.



och für dich wäre sicher bei uns auch noch Platz


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2010)

Berserker schrieb:


> Viel Glück bei der Umsetzung Roman und Lippokratis,bei uns ist das,leider auch ein Problem. Wäre schön,wenn sich trotz großem Forum mehr Leute mitmachen würden oder wenigstens alle,die bei uns im Team auch mal Ergebnisse hochladen würden.



Danke 
Ja leider... Eure Idee war auch schon gut, aber die perfekte Lösung mit gleichberechtigung aller ist wohl nicht möglich.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. August 2010)

Neuer Benchmark, neues Glück

Eiswolf93's 1821.43 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1070/1225MHz

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (23. August 2010)

Ups, hab ich was verpasst ? Seit wann gibts es heaven im Bot ?

Nja egal, hab eben die auf der GC gewonnene GTX 460 eingebaut, die wirkt so winzig gegen meine GTX 275. Was ist die noch Wert ?


----------



## Icke&Er (23. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Neuer Benchmark, neues Glück


 
Nadann gehe ich mal auf Global-Cup Jagd 

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. August 2010)

Gibts schon eine Weile...
Allerdings bringt es halt keine Punkte.
Genau wie PC Mark Vantage 

Die Karte ist halt keiner weil die Karten immer Moderner, und dadurch kleiner und kühler werden bei gleicher leistung.

Edit:
Da shabe ich auch gerade vor 
Ihr bringt mich auf ideen xD
Habe gerade erstmal meine i7 unter KoKü gesetzt, um die anderen 2D Benches zu machen.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. August 2010)

Weiss ich, trotzdem wars krass XD
Nja, eben erstmal SuperSonic Sled gezockt, guck mir jetzt mal heaven an.


----------



## Icke&Er (23. August 2010)

Och man..der blöde Bot spinnt schonwieder 
Der will mich mein Ergebniss nicht abladen lassen!

MFG


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Hab mich heute auch mal im PCGHX  Team eingetragen und bench ein wenig D:
Mein profil ich weiß ist ned viel bin aber dabei  bringts eigtlich pkt wenn ich zb erst CPU-Z 3,2 Ghz mache , dann 3,3 Ghz etc ??


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> Hab mich heute auch mal im PCGHX  Team eingetragen und bench ein wenig D:
> Mein profil ich weiß ist ned viel bin aber dabei  bringts eigtlich pkt wenn ich zb erst CPU-Z 3,2 Ghz mache , dann 3,3 Ghz etc ??



Es wird immer nur das beste Ergebnis gewertet 
Schön das du dabei bist


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2010)

Nein dass schlechtere wird dann mit 0 Punkten bewertet, sofern du 2 mal die selbe CPU verwendet hast.
Willkommen im Team 

EDIT: zu lahm...


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

also muss ich immer meine CPU wechseln wenn ich merh Pkt will O.o hab aber nur eine  ^^


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> Hab mich heute auch mal im PCGHX  Team eingetragen und bench ein wenig D:
> Mein profil ich weiß ist ned viel bin aber dabei  bringts eigtlich pkt wenn ich zb erst CPU-Z 3,2 Ghz mache , dann 3,3 Ghz etc ??



Du kannst aber, soweit ich weiß, einmal für 4 und für 2 Kerne hochladen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, vielleicht geben die anderen dazu ja noch einen kommentar ab?
Bei deinem 3DMark03 ist die Auflösung im Hauptfeld verdeckt, das darf nicht sein


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

arghh super >.< , 3dmark03 konnt ich komischweiße nicht einstellen wie viel kerne und 3dmark06 bringt immer ne fehlermeldung wenn ich aufs icon klicke zu starten -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

Ja bei dem x2 kannst du Kerne freischalten (im BIOS)und somit auch im 3 Kern und 4 Kern Ranking Punkten aber nur im pcmark05 und bei den wprimes


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

ja die kerne sind ja eh schon freigeschaltet ,


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> arghh super >.< , 3dmark03 konnt ich komischweiße nicht einstellen wie viel kerne und 3dmark06 bringt immer ne fehlermeldung wenn ich aufs icon klicke zu starten -.-



Was für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Screen im anhang


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Versuch mal mit Deinstallieren und noch mal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

geht nun , danke , hät ich auch selber drauf kommen müssen -.-


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Dann gib mal Gas - hast ja noch einige Benchmarks die du machen kannst


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

joar und die nächsten tage noch ne wasserkühlung einbauen , dann geb ich noch mehr gaß


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Welchen Kühler hast du denn jetzt drauf?


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Arctic Freezer Xtreme mit nen Scythe Sliptsream 1900


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

Was hast du dir denn an Wasserkühlung überlegt ?


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

nee fertige Corshair H50 , haben ja marc und daniel auf der GC im prinzip vorgestellt und war auch in dem test OC rechner drinne ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. August 2010)

Ich war mal fleißig 
Gamer_95's 8sec 34ms SuperPi run with Core i7 920
32m habe ich einfach nciht stabil genug gekriegt 
Installiere jetzt erstmal anderes OS für WPrime.


----------



## Icke&Er (23. August 2010)

Gehen nicht auch CL8 glatt?
Könnte noch etwas bringen 

MFG


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich war mal fleißig



Wow, Glückwunsch


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

hab auch nen den 06er mark nun drinne , btw wie bekomm ich ne bild sig bei mir ist iwie bilder BBcode gespert ~.~


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

@Patrick :
Nice Score 

@ocjulchen:
Naja ne H50 ist zwar billiger aber kommt von der Kühlleistung einfach nicht an eine echte Wakü ran 
Wenn schon dann überleg doch eine H70 zu holen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Gehen nicht auch CL8 glatt?
> Könnte noch etwas bringen
> 
> MFG




Jein,
Das hätte ich aber 8-8-8-24
Und soo habe ich 8-9-8-23
Mehr machen die Redlines nicht mit.
Und die zweite einstellung wie ich sie jetzt auch habe bringt in SuperPi ca. 0,07s...
Naja, ich habe sowieso bald neuen RAM.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

@-Masterchief-

joar , das weiß ich schon , hab mir nun aber schon die H50 bestellt , und dsa hat geldmäßig grad so gepasst , werde jedenfalls anderen lüfter montieren , damit ich noch ein wenig rauskitzeln kann


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> hab auch nen den 06er mark nun drinne , btw wie bekomm ich ne bild sig bei mir ist iwie bilder BBcode gespert ~.~



du musst der hwbot benutzergruppe beitreten


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> @-Masterchief-
> 
> joar , das weiß ich schon , hab mir nun aber schon die H50 bestellt , und dsa hat geldmäßig grad so gepasst , werde jedenfalls anderen lüfter montieren , damit ich noch ein wenig rauskitzeln kann



Ah okay 
Jap der Benutzergruppe HwBot beitreten, findest du links im Kontrollzentrum. 
So bin mal für paar Minuten *Software-Overclocker*


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

schon gefunden  , ja im endefekt ist immer der springde Punkt das geld , daher ach ich bei HW meistens auch mehr P/L

Super , aquamark will nicht , startet nicht aml kommt gleich muss beendet werden -.-


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Probiers mal damit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/90234-info-aquamark.html

Da gibt es auf der ersten Seite zwei Anhäge im ersten Beitrag


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

genau bei ati karten musst du die directdll austauschen gegen die im Info Thread


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

jup hab ich danke geht nur andere frage nun , wie mach ich nen screen von aquamark ? will iwie nicht -.- bei paint ist immer alles schwarz wenn ich das mache


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

dann nutze fraps wenn es mit der "druck"-taste nicht geht


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

zieht fraps nicht an leistung ?


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

MSI Afterburner geht auch.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

man zu langsam x) hab nun beides schon drauf ^^


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Beim Aquamark den Punkt weglassen, du hast 133031 Punkte


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

habs geändert aber nun steht das da " Globaler 1x GPU Rang:
N/A " :/


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Das dauert manchmal etwas.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Im zweifelsfall neu hochladen.
Was ist mit deinem 3DMark03? Machst du den nochmal neu?


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

den wollt ich löschen , da ich eh nen neuen richtigen gemcht hab hab auch auf löschen gedrückt :/


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

so lobe ich mir das hält gleich Ordnung bei seinen Ergebnissen


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Aber warum steht das da? *3Dmark 2003 Radeon HD 4870 Rang:* nicht das Julian91`s beste 3Dmark 2003 Radeon HD 4870 Ergebnis, nur das Beste wird gewertet.

Ist ja nun schon sein neues Ergebnis.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

keine ahnung , blicke einer HWbot  so sisoft ist nun auch oben ^^

autsch 2ter platz mit meiner CPU O.o


----------



## Lippokratis (23. August 2010)

na logo 2. Platz hast ja 4 Kerne aktiv, das werden nicht alle haben


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

trozdem O.o leider keine pkt dafür bekommen .__.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Gibt halt nicht für alles Punkte HWBOT Application Info.

Aber auf anhieb nen Silbernen ist doch


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

Für si soft gibt es ja auch nur Ruhm und Ehre 

Mal eine Übersicht wofür es Punkte gibt und wofür nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

jo schon etwas  , so aquamark ist neu oben ^^


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Bekommst du keinen höheren Takt  bei deiner 4870 ?


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

welchen meinst du ? GPU oder VRAM ? GPU bekomm ich meistens artefakte wenn ich höher gehe


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Probier doch mal so in Richtung 790/1050


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

ich bin doch schon auf 815/1000 wieso sollt ich vom GPU takt runter gehen O.o


----------



## Nachtelf (23. August 2010)

Weil das manchmal auch was bringt. Es gehen nicht in jedem Benchmark die gleichen Taktraten, da muss man ein bischen rumspielen.


----------



## Berserker (23. August 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> och für dich wäre sicher bei uns auch noch Platz



Danke für das Angebot,aber bin mit meinem Team zufrieden! Die AFler versuchen mich schon pausenlos zum wechseln zu bewegen,gibt,aber nix. 
Selbst härtestes Folter habe ich widerstanden.  

Falls ich,aber wirklich mal das Team wechseln sollte,freut es mich,aber das ich neben AF und Xpert OC auch hier willkommen wäre.


----------



## fuzz3l (23. August 2010)

Berserker schrieb:


> Selbst härtestes Folter habe ich widerstanden.



= 3-4h Autofahrt von der CeBIT in einem Auto mit 3 AFlern...

Dass du nicht gewechselt bist, grenzt an ein Wunder, so hartnäckig wie Stefan gewesen ist... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Berserker (23. August 2010)

Und nicht nur da quasi überall nervt ihr mich ja.  Das war,aber bisher das schlimmste. War,aber trotzdem gut die Fahrt! 

Gruss vom Luxxer


----------



## Icke&Er (23. August 2010)

Warum kommt ihr nicht einfach alle zu uns? 

MFG


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Genau  ich war auch erst AFler aber auch nur weil nen Kumpel mich zu HWbot gebracht hat und mich da eingetragen hat ^^


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2010)

@ ocjulchen: Kommst du direkt aus Schwäbisch Hall? Ist ja gerade mal 30min von mir 

Da hättest fast hier her kommen können: II. PCGH-EOS | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


----------



## Berserker (23. August 2010)

Los Christian schreib deinen PCGHler Spruch. ^^


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Ja ich woh direkt in Hall , WTF noch ein schwabe   wie was war da O.o


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2010)

Schau dir das Video an: II. PCGH-EOS | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

War letztes Jahr schon hier (74243 Langenbeutingen)

Hier das Hauptthema zur EOS 2010: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/102946-ii-pcgh-eos-6-8-august-800l-ln2.html
Und Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/112339-ii-pcgh-eos-bilder-videothread.html


----------



## fuzz3l (23. August 2010)

Berserker schrieb:


> Los Christian schreib deinen PCGHler Spruch. ^^



Welchen meinste? 



der8auer schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr schon hier (74243 Langenbeutingen)



Also known as "End of world"


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Geile sache , schade das ich erst so spät hier angemeldet habe , heilbronn hätt ich locker mit dem zug fahren können 

@fuzz3l

wenn dann ist Hall der arsch der wlt mit eigener TV werbung ^^


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob manche Leute mit Absicht ziemlich auffällig beschummeln oder ob sowas unabsichtlich passiert. 

Hab grade über Notification gesehen, dass wir bei der 5450 DDR2 abgerutscht sind.
Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass der Scherzkeks, der oft mit ziemlichem Abstand erster ist, ne DDR3 Karte verwendet 
Naja habs mal gemeldet ^^


Hwbot geht schon wieder nicht, grad kam ich noch über die Ip rein, jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Icke&Er (23. August 2010)

Gibt es eine Unterteilung in DDR2 und DDR3?

Bei der 6600GT gibs das nicht und man wird das auchnicht tun, da man den Leistungsunterschiedfür  zu gering einstuft. Kann jetzt aber leider net gucken obs bei der ATI 5450 genauso ist 

MFG


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

heut hats iwie seine macken ^^


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Unterteilung in DDR2 und DDR3?
> 
> Bei der 6600GT gibs das nicht und man wird das auchnicht tun, da man den Leistungsunterschiedfür  zu gering einstuft. Kann jetzt aber leider net gucken obs bei der ATI 5450 genauso ist
> 
> MFG



Doch ist unterteilt.

Mich wundert das ja besonders, da ja beim hochladen auch DDR2 da steht 
Naja, vielleicht wollte ers einfach mal versuchen 

Aber Leistungsunterschied ist schon vorhanden; zumindest hatte er glaube ich nicht soo sonderlich weit übertaktet und war trotzdem ziemlich gut.

True Monkey war bei irgendeinem Benchmark aber sogar trotzdem noch besser 


Naja wir waren eh ziemlich weit hinten ( der Speicher der Karte war ****)
Aber da da so wenige mitmachen ist es doof, wenn man nen Platz verliert.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> True Monkey war bei irgendeinem Benchmark aber sogar trotzdem noch besser


 

....und das waren alles nur first runs 


Zu der Karte habe ich einen ganzen Ordner Back ups


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Da macht doch eh fast niemand mit 

Edit:

Über die IP gehts grade einigermaßen, falls es jemand braucht:
http://62.182.59.107


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

^^warte es ab ....anfangs hat auch niemand 8400 gs gebencht.

Ich war der erste der die im SLI gebencht hat ....und jetzt schau dir mal an wieviele das jetzt auch machen oder wieviele benches es schon mit einer gibt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Naja ich hab die Befürchtung, dass Leute, die die Karten nicht ausschließlich zum Benchen kaufen, eher die DDR3 Version nehmen, da die fast genauso viel kostet.
(Wir hatten das Ding eigtl auch nicht zum Benchen da, aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet )

Über die Zeit wirds die 20er Marke bestimmt knacken.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

^^ich komme zwar über deinem link im bot kann aber keine Ergebniss screens bei den 5450er sehen 

Wär hat den die DDR 3 ...Johnksss ?....weil mit dem figthe ich mich seit Wochen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. August 2010)

Ja der wars


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2010)

Hehe ...und hast du die schon geflagt ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Lower bencht gerade mit LN2 und ich schaue per Livestream zu


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. August 2010)

Eins hab ich gemeldet, ich denke das reicht ^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie lang dieser Unigine Heaven benchmark läuft ?

Und ist das normal das rechts 1/8 des Bildschirms kein Bild anzeigt ? (ein riesiges nur flimmerndes dreieck )


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2010)

Das ist unnormal, aber hast du auch F9 gedrückt?
Sonst läuft das Ding in einer Endlosschleife ^^

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

hehe ...jepp hatte das ding irgendwie falsch gestartet 

Jetzt habe ich mal einen run hinbekommen .
Wie ist das eigentlich ?...wie ein 3d mark so das ich den mit jeder Karte einmal machen kann ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Naja ich glaube es wird sehr stark auf Tesselation, DX11 etc. gesetzt deswegen werden nicht DX11 Karten da nicht im Vorteil sein. Ausserdem bringt es keine Punkte (ich weiss du weiss es schon aber ich sags trotztdem lieber) .


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

ähh sry es gibt ja extra eine DX 9 und eine DX 11 Version 

Aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht ob ich das mit jeder Karte machen kann


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Oh  
Das wusste ich echt net, wenn es eine extra DX9 Version gibt dann sollte es wohl gehen.
Probier es doch einfach aus 
Schau dir mal die Rankings an. http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/unigine_heaven_-_basic_preset_(dx9)/rankings


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

hmm ... wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du das ich inzwischen bei 1x GPU schon den vierten Platz Global(DX 9) habe


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. August 2010)

also, ich habe gerade 4890 CF, 9800 gtx+ und 9800 gtx+ sli laufen lassen.

der bechmark dauert genau 260 sekunden. mit nur einer karte im system lauft der bechmark ganz gut durch, aber in cf begannen die probleme. massive bildfehler, aber es lief weiter. und am ende gabs nen score. bei der 9800 gtx+ sli wird noch extremer. eigentlich 2 bilder die sich abwechseln und mal unten oder oben was anzeigen. mal seh ich gar nichts oder nur die hälfte, aber läuft weiter. bei sli hatte ich fast  80% mehr punkte. skaliert besser als ati.

ati: 4890: 1800 punkte 4890 cf: 2771
nvidia: 9800 gtx+: 1478 9800 gtx+ sli: 2600

also bislang ist der benchmark komisch...und in hwbot gibt schon den ersten patch, da scheinbar der benchmark sich die auflösung selber aussucht. wenn das der falls ist, kommt am ende des benchmark eine fehlermeldung. warum nicht davor?

ich glaub, da muss sich noch einiges tun^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Barisan (24. August 2010)

@True
ich habe es versucht, läuft in 26 Szenen und geht richtig auf die GPU ran. Die zwei GTX sind richtig warm geworden. Wenn die installation richtig verlaufen ist (ich musste es zwei mal machen) nach dem auswahl (DX9 oder DX11) kurz abwarten und F9 drucken. Ich denke das bei mir noch immer nicht richtig installiert ist weil der Schrift Benchmark unter Unigine Heaven erstmals nicht lesbar ist und zweitens flimmert zwei mal. Ob das normal ist - keine Ahnung. Ausserdem manchmal passiert das zwei Windows geöfnet werden (ein DOS und Menü Window) und bleibt hängen. Irgendwie habe ich gefühl das es noch Bugs gibt in HWBOT Version.


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

^^Hast du eine Ahnung ob HT bei dem was bringt ?


----------



## Barisan (24. August 2010)

Versuchen? Ich habe leider kein i7 um es probieren können.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2010)

Weis einer wie ich das richtig hochlade? Mann soll ja irgendeine Benchmarkdatei laden, aber welche genau? Den Screen?

Bekomme auch immer diese Fehlermeldung:


----------



## Barisan (24. August 2010)

Folge den Screen, Du musst die Datei mit name.hwbot hochladen. Ist eigentlich einfach. NAch Ende des Tests GPUZ und CPUZ (CPU und MEM) öfnen, auf UH Screen "Make Schreenshot" auswählen, danach "Save result".


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

^^Den Heaven Benchmark ?

Du mußt zwei mal cpu-z aufmachen und einmal GPU-z dann auf screen saven gehen und dann die Hwbot datei speichern.
Diese dann hochladen und dann auf next drücken und den Rest angeben


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

....da bekommt man ja für jede Graka einen Pokal 

oh mann ....jetzt habe ich Arbeit vor mir und morgen früh 30 Pokale mehr 

upps ...sry doppelpost


----------



## Barisan (24. August 2010)

@True
Und bringt HT was?


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

Bei mit ist der Unterschied zwischen mit HT und ohne nur 100 Mhz.

Und bis jetzt teste ich noch andere Sachen da der Takt ohne HT nicht ganz stabil ist und beim testen BS deswegen zu sehr nerven.
Momentan reicht mein takt mit HT um in dem Benchmark abzuräumen.

Interesanter wird es dann unter Dice da dann der Unterschied beim Takt größer ist 

edit : ich depp ...ich kann ja einfach mal HT bei gleichem Takt ausstellen um zu überprüfen was es ausmacht 

moment


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. August 2010)

True ich hab gard deien 9800 gtx score gesehen, glaubst du dass zu meinem 9800 gtx+ score hier die cpu leistung fehlt, oder dass xp besser ist?

immerhin hast du 100 punkte mehr mit weniger takt....


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

shit ....das ist auch eine + die hat er wohl so erkannt obwohl es eine auf + geflashte ist 

Ich habe immer noch das prob das nach ein zwei Durchläufen ein viertel des Bildes nichts mehr anzeigt und deswegen die Punkte im keller gehen 

Ob xp besser ist weiß ich noch nicht ...kommt noch auf wenn ich mehr runs gemacht habe 

Edit : sry Eiswolf ....Gold ist meins


----------



## Lower (24. August 2010)

ähem:

Quake's 6sec 985ms SuperPi run with Core i7 980X @ 5768MHz

Perica_barii's 6sec 906ms SuperPi run with Core i7 980X @ 5985MHz

Könnt ihr mal bitte die Bilder anguggen und mir sagen ob das irgendwie verdächtig aussieht?


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Ja die sind ausm gleichen Team, wahrscheinlich haben die zusammen gebencht 
Mit dem gleichen OS und dem gleichen Board.

edit: Ich war am schnellsten 
Das ist ja auch egal


----------



## Lippokratis (24. August 2010)

wieso? sieht recht okay aus. unterschiedlicher RAM, unterschiedliches BIOS und unterschiedliche cpu. nur die Fenster sind halt sehr ähnlich angeordnet. Vielleicht mal die 2 Bencher merkne und gucken ob da noch andere "Ähnliche" Sachen kommen


----------



## Nachtelf (24. August 2010)

Aber verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher und Bios Versionen 

edit: Lippo war schneller ^^


----------



## ocjulchen (24. August 2010)

So auch wieder da  , mensch geld noch ned da und meine H50 wartet in der packetstation auf mich -.-

btw hab meine ausbildunstelle für 2010 bekommen , war heute preobearbeiten  Fachinformatiker System Integration


----------



## theLamer (24. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> So auch wieder da  , mensch geld noch ned da und meine H50 wartet in der packetstation auf mich -.-


Auch wenn die H50 meiner Meinung nach nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist: Damit holst du heute noch deinen ersten vollen Punkt


----------



## ocjulchen (24. August 2010)

besser als mein beschissener arctic freezer extreme aber schon


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

Hehe ...habe mal gerade eben den silbernen Global im Heaven (Dx 11)mit einer Karte eingefahren 

Mein erster Globaler auch wenn er wahrscheinlich nicht von langer Dauer ist


----------



## Alriin (24. August 2010)

Gratuliere!


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

Danke 

Jetzt will ich Ln2 ....da ginge noch nee ganze Ecke mehr


----------



## Ü50 (24. August 2010)

Mario kann man dafür jede Karte brauchen?


----------



## Professor Frink (24. August 2010)

Wofür, für GlobalCups im Heaven ?
Ne, bei der GTX 460 haben schonwelche mit Gulfis auf 5,5 gigs ihre Duftmarken gesetzt.


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

@Ü50

jepp da kannst du jede karte durchhauen gibt fast immer einen Pott 

XP für den DX 9 und Win 7 für den DX 11


----------



## anselm (24. August 2010)

Kann es sein, dass gewisse Achievements nicht mehr akktualisiert werden? 
Wir haben immer noch das Achievement, dass wir 75 cups and medals gesammelt haben, obwohl wir schon seit längerem 111 haben.


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2010)

Ja. Wir müssten auch schon längst ein Achievement für 20.000 Punkte haben...  Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

jepp ..die sind eh was für die Tonne 

Ich habe schon 56 Gold Pokals und immer noch nicht die 50er Auszeihnung.


----------



## ocjulchen (24. August 2010)

na toll AOD sprackt , seit dem update erkennt das blöde ding meine CPU nemme als BE und ich kann am multi nicht rumschrauben -.-


----------



## zcei (24. August 2010)

Jop hatte ich auch, du darfst nicht die neuste nehmen.

Dann hats bei mir gefunzt.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. August 2010)

oder einfach den Multi im bios extrem hoch und Reftakt runter, dann nimmt er das als höchsten Multi was du eingestellt hast, nen bisserl unelegant, aber funzt


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Hey, weiss einer wo man die Technichen Daten von den Dimastech Koküs herkriegt ?
Wäre ja doof wenn man was bestellt und kennt den Inhalt nicht sprich hat nur ein Bild 

Sprich Größe, wieviel C° @ xxx W, und Lautstärke etc.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. August 2010)

mal die genaue Bezeichnung der Kokü googlen


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Hm auch Google spuckt auf die schnelle nix aus 

Es ist die hier DimasTech EVO Beast


----------



## anselm (25. August 2010)

Willst du dir wirklich so etwas teures für den Anfang zulegen. 
Fang doch erst mal mit Wasser an. 

PS: Man findet schon etwas.
Thumbs up for Dimastech - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

@ Masterchief 

Ich will ja jetzt nicht unken aber .....vllt solltest du erst mal überhaupt Erfahrung mit Benchmarks sammeln indem du wenigstens einmal alle machst egal wie gut oder schlecht sie sind.

Deine Hardware verbessern kannst du dann immer noch 

Du hättest heute schon locker mit deiner Hardware mal einen Heaven Benchmark machen können da du dafür garantiert einen Pokal eingefahren hättest.
Dabei hattest du alles mögliche testen können ...echtzeit , LODs usw 

Einfach Erfahrung sammeln 

Aber ich glaube du bist mehr mit posten im Forum beschäftigt wie mit benchen.

Nich falsch verstehen aber um Erfahrung zu sammeln braucht es keine High End Hardware sondern einfach nur das man etwas macht als nur davon zu schwätzen


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

@ True : Ja ich weiss was du meinst, danke für den Rat ich werde mich demnächst vorerst im Berreich Software und Tweaks, Treiber etc einarbeiten  Kritik ist immer gut 

Naja Wasser für den Anfang ist... naja
Ich wolllte eigentlich mit Dice demnächst anfangen, dann aber lieber doch mit Kokü brauch ma halt net immer Dice zu kaufen 
Ja ich weiss mit SS hab ich zwar keine ~75C° aber ich kann benchen wann ich will.
Was meint ihr Dice oder Kokü ? 

LG


----------



## Barisan (25. August 2010)

@Masterchief
selber hab eine kleine SS, null Ahnung darüber, und habe Mobo und paar CPU's verbrant - colateral damage. Ich muss erst lernen wie. Deswegen, bleib am Teppich und fang von klein an.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Denke das ist der beste Weg 
Und das mit Dice : Am Anfang immer noch besser und günstiger wie ne Kokü denke ich.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. August 2010)

richtig. dice ist von der Handhabung her der beste Einstieg für subzero. ich glaube eine kokü lohnt sich erst richtig, wenn man auch mal etwas mehr als ein System zum benchen hat. die kosten ja dann doch recht viel geld. dafür bekommst du schon einige kilo trockeneis. am besten machst du es für true gesagt hat, benche erstmal etwas mit deiner hardware und sammele erfahrungen du bist ja immer noch bei 0,2 Punkten, also ran ans benchen, die nacht ist kühl also feuer frei.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Jop danke für die Tipps 
Werde mal schauen was ich jetzt gleich noch mit meinem "Nicht" Bench OS packe 
Bis später 

EDIT: Setzt kurz Win7 neu auf um noch mehr rauszuholen vor allem 2D 

EIDT2: Wenn wa schon dabei sind, benche ich meine 8800GTS 640 direkt mit.

*EDIT3: Was für ein Treiber ist für die 5850 am besten ? Für die 88GTS nimm ich 197.45 

EDIT4 
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich den Key und die DVD für Win7 nicht hier habe 
 Muss ich heute wohl ohne Neues OS benchen 
*


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. August 2010)

> Was für ein Treiber ist für die 5850 am besten ?



Ausprobieren.



> EDIT4
> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich den Key und die DVD für Win7 nicht hier habe
> Muss ich heute wohl ohne Neues OS benchen



Wenn du bei der Installation den Code eingeben musst, drücke einfach ENTER.




EDIT:

Warum habe ich bzw. die anderen auch schon wieder diese doofe Signatur, wo man nichts lesen kann??!


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

kp vllt hat HW bot wieder ne macke ~.~


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen immer noch... vielleicht funktioniert ja hinterher mal wieder alles ganz normal, auch die Achievements


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

naja über IP klappt alles super schnell D: ^^

edit :\\ unigine heaven hat hw bot rausgenommen O.o


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

hier stand mist


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

Zumindest sind die Rankings weg...


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

und eintragen kann  man es auch nicht mehr ...

wie bekommst man eigtlich global pkt ?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

Du musst in einem Ranking unter die ersten 500 Plätze kommen.
Sei es nun mit einer CPU, einer bestimmten Kernanzahl(PCMark, wPrime) oder einer bestimmten Anzahl an Grafikkarten/GPU's(1-4)


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

hmm btw PCmark , will iwas noch haben bei mir der 05er deswegen bekomm ich keine scores da :/


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du benutzt?
Du musst auf jeden Fall den Microsoft Media Encoder 9 installieren sonst können einige von den letzten Tests nicht durchlaufen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

Zumindest habe ich noch meinen silbernen global Pokal bei einer GPU im Heaven noch 

Was fehlt denn beim PC m 05 ...wenn du dabei in die Top 20 Global rutschst brauchst du zwingend die Futuremark Validierung.

Die ist immer nötig wenn du in der Top 20 eines Benchmark kommst unabhängig von der dafür verwendeten Hardware.

Edit:@ ocjulchen

Ganz wichtig ..in der Systemsteuerung auf optimale Darstellung stellen ....nicht auf Leistung


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

mir fehtl der encoder hab einen für X64 gefünden geht aber nicht , -.- hab win 7 64 bit ^^

wie meinste dsa optimale darstellung ? hab eigtlich nichts verstellt O.o

edit :\\ da der fehler


----------



## Alriin (25. August 2010)

Du musst Aero aktivieren, dann hast du schon die optimale Darstellung.


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

aero ist eh an ^^  , der fehler oben tritt bei der installation auf


----------



## Alriin (25. August 2010)

Steht eh da... der blöde Media Encoder fehlt. Deshalb benche ich auch mit Vista.


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

nope das ist der installer für den media encoder x.x


----------



## Barisan (25. August 2010)

Für PCMARK05:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=de
dazu noch Media Player 10 installieren
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=b446ae53-3759-40cf-80d5-cde4bbe07999
Für XP einfach installieren und dann funzt alles. Unter Vista und 7 habe ich persönlich keine Probleme und Fehlernachrichten gehabt.
Eigentlich ist wegen Aero besser 05 unter Vista zu machen (Transparent Windows), z.B. in XP ist Score 2000 Transparent Windows/s in Vista 10000Transparent Windows/s. Einzige wo man ein bisschen verliert ist XP Startup. Scores für Starup sind in XP besser. Ich habe imer beides gemacht und bessere Score dan hochgeladen.

@True
I-RAM noch besser

@theLamer
Das ist auch normal, wegen blöden sicherheit beim Vista und 7. In Kompatibilität Modus auch (W7).


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Bei Win7 muss ich den PCMark 05 als Administrator ausführen und den Kompatibilitätsmodus "Vista" wählen... anders läuft er bei mir nicht


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

Man sollte vllt auch erwähnen das eine SSD dafür sinnvoll ist


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

geilo mla kurz 0,8 points mit meiner CPU gemacht  4th platz 

edit : jemand ne idee wie ich den Pcmark04 zu laufen bekomme , dsa mit Kompi auf Vista und amdin ausführen klappt nicht :/


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> nope das ist der installer für den media encoder x.x



Lad mal noch eine andere Version herunter, das hatte ich auch schon.

Außerdem gibt es noch einen x64 Patch für den Media Encoder.
Dann sollte es laufen wenn du es so ausführst wie lamer gesagt hat.

Edit: zu spät


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

nee hab ich nicht gebraucht , ging auch so nach dem ich wie lamer es erklärt hat gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Professor Frink (25. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> geilo mla kurz 0,8 points mit meiner CPU gemacht  4th platz
> 
> edit : jemand ne idee wie ich den Pcmark04 zu laufen bekomme , dsa mit Kompi auf Vista und amdin ausführen klappt nicht :/


Jeder Erfolg ist ein Erfolg 
Visier mal den ersten vollen Punkt für ein Ergebnis als Ziel an !


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

ocjulchen: wahrscheinlich hast du pcmark jetzt mit 4 kernen laufen lassen. du bekommst auch punkte, wenn du den benchmark mit 3 und 2 kernen machst!

das gleiche gilt für wprime. hier auch mit 3 und 2 kernen laufen lassen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

den werd ich bestimmt gleich haben AOD geht wieder ich geh mal vom takt her hoch *g aber erst mal will ich noch pcmark04 laufen haben -.-


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> geilo mla kurz 0,8 points mit meiner CPU gemacht  4th platz
> 
> edit : jemand ne idee wie ich den Pcmark04 zu laufen bekomme , dsa mit Kompi auf Vista und amdin ausführen klappt nicht :/



PCMark 04 auf Vista/Win7 kannste vergessen.... klappt nicht. Eventuell wenn du dir nen OS mit VLite erstellst ohne WMP etc... ansonsten meckert er... 
Ich habs bislang nie hinbekommen und habs auch aufgegeben.



ocjulchen schrieb:


> das mit  Kompi auf Vista und amdin ausführen klappt nicht :/


Das war auch nur auf PCMark 2k5 mit Win7 bezogen


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

kk dann mach ich mal den takt höhre


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

So Leute nix besonderes aber besser als nix, 3D benche ich wenns kälter ist die Tage....

-Masterchief-'s 4284.54 mhz CPU-Z run with Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4284.5MHz

-Masterchief-'s 16sec 520ms SuperPi run with Phenom II X4 965 BE

4,3 Ghz hab ich unter Luft nur ganz kurz gehbat leider keine Vali.....

Mal ne Frage zu Wprime in der neuen Version ist ja alles anders, wie soll ich das Ergebniss übermitteln ?
Screenshot von diesem Score Menü ?
Und Pi_fast.bat beendet sich immer von alleine ....
Da steht drücken sie eine Taste


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

also bei wprime unbedingt version 1.55 verwenden, alle anderen sind nicht erlaubt. dort einfach das wprimefenster(fertige sekundenzahl) mit cpu-z von cpu und ram.(screnshot)

bei pifast keine taste drücken. zu dem zeitpunkt ist der bench schon fertig. das mit der taste schließt pifast. nachdem "1..2..3..4..5..6.. kommen noch zwei weitere kleine berechnungen. am ende steht der score. mit amd etwas mit knapp 25 sekunden. auch hier cpuz öffnen und fertig


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Achsoo,
das mit Wprime ich dachte schon 
Danke, und mit Pifast probier ich dann die Nacht nochmal.
Ich hatte 4260 mhz 3D Benchstable da es mit aber auch nicht weniger Pukte bringt wenn ich 4200mhz nehme werde ich letzteres tun um mehr Zeit zu haben 

EDIT:
Es kommt halt immer das (siehe Bild)
Wenn ich dann was drücke beendet sich Pifast...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

musst schon entpacken^^ die bat ist nur eine anweisung für pifast41.exe


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Hast rech entpacken 
Jetzt klappt es, vielen Dank.
Werde wie gesagt dann heute Nacht nich ein bissel was machen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

Zu spät ...hat sich wohl schon erledigt 

@ Masterchief 

Siehst du ....es gibt eine Menge die du mit deiner jetzigen Hardware schon lernen kannst


----------



## Nachtelf (25. August 2010)

@ Masterchief: Schau dir auch schon mal Copy Waza an


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Für Wprime/Pifast? 
 Is wohl eher was für den SuperPi.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Masterchief
> 
> Siehst du ....es gibt eine Menge die du mit deiner jetzigen Hardware schon lernen kannst



Jop 


Nachtelf schrieb:


> @ Masterchief: Schau dir auch schon mal Copy Waza an


Wie ?
Meinst du das ?
SpiTweaker coded by Monteboy - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## mAlkAv (25. August 2010)

Ja damit kannst du schonmal gut und einfach üben


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Genau den Tweaker  - die optimalen Settings musst du aber selbst rausfinden, da kann man Tage mit verbringen... vor allem wenn du noch an den anderen Systemparametern der boot.ini rumschraubst und alle Kombinationen testest... aber probier erstmal aus


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

arghh 50 pkt mehr und ich wär platz3 bei PCmark05 bei meiner CPU


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Go tweaking 
Leicht besseres OS, Bisschen HDD-Tuning und etwas mehr Takt und du erreichst noch mehr


----------



## -_Elvis_- (25. August 2010)

johnksss hat wieder Ergebnisse bei der 5450 hochgeladen.
Diesmal hat er ein Bild von nem 5450 DDR2 Karton angehängt.

Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Beweis oder?

Zumindest ist er von den Punkten her irgendwie ziemlich gut, dafür dass er eigentlich weniger Speichertakt als TrueMonkey hat.


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Hm also ich seh nix, was eindeutig für Fake spricht und wieso sollte er das bei nem 2P-Ergebnis machen? 
EDIT: Ok es könnte stark DDR3 sein, das stimmt in der Tat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Bei mir bricht PC Mark 05 immer bei "Web Page Rendering" ab


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Hast du Firefox? Wenn ja, starte ma den Internet-Explorer und klick die Meldung "Internet Explorer als Standardbrowser verwenden" weg (also verneinen) und sag ihm, er soll nicht jedesmal nachfragen, wenn der Internetexplorer verwendet wird. Dann sollte es gehen... Hatte das Problem auch mal.


----------



## Ü50 (25. August 2010)

Zeigt denn GPU-Z die Karte falsch an?


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

@Lamer:
Das Problem ist das Firefox mein Standard Browser ist und IE gar net erst nachfragt.


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Wie der fragt nicht nach ob du ihn als Standardbrowser verwenden willst?


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

IE öffnet sich einfach genau so wie FF, ohne iwas zu fragen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm also ich seh nix, was eindeutig für Fake spricht und wieso sollte er das bei nem 2P-Ergebnis machen?
> EDIT: Ok es könnte stark DDR3 sein, das stimmt in der Tat.


 
Als Beweis eine Verpackung 

Ich kann mindestens 10 Kartons vorlegen auf denen was anderes steht wie das was letztendlich drin ist .Oftmals werden alte Kartons benutzt und einfach die Angaben überklebt unfd manchmal auch nicht 

GPU-z sagt ganz klar DDR 3 und der ram takt spricht auch dafür.
Solange der GPU-z screen nicht DDR 2 sagt glaube ich das nicht ....Punktum


----------



## theLamer (25. August 2010)

Ja du hast Recht, habs am Anfang nicht so gesehen aber beim genaueren Hinsehen ist es eigentlich eindeutig.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Bei mir bricht PC Mark 05 immer bei "Web Page Rendering" ab



Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?



"Benchmark aborted" wird angezeigt, als wenn ich abbrechen würde.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

das mit dem webpage rendering kommt nur durch zu strenege Internetsicherheit. einfach in Internetoptionen die sicherheit mind. auf mittel stellen, oder niedriger.


----------



## Don_Dan (25. August 2010)

Schau mal nach ob der Pop-Up-Blocker im IE an ist. Wenn ja, mach ihn aus!

Eiswolf93 war schneller... *g* Aber das müsste der Grund sein!


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Trotzt Sicherheit runter und Popupblocker aus immer noch :
Isz wzar noch nix großartig getweakt etc aber es muss ja gehen...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

hm, mach nochmal den webpage test und gehe danach bei result auf options. dort dann auf details. dort wiederum auf result und dort auf system test suite. und beim webpage test müsste etwas stehen, warum der test nicht geht.


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> johnksss hat wieder Ergebnisse bei der 5450 hochgeladen.
> Diesmal hat er ein Bild von nem 5450 DDR2 Karton angehängt.
> 
> Ist ja nicht wirklich ein Beweis oder?
> ...



Jap. Ist schon gemeldet


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

welchen IE öffnets du den 64bit oder den normalen ? wenn den 64bit öffne den normalen und dort musste die meldung kommen war bei mir genauso nach dem gings dann


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hm, mach nochmal den webpage test und gehe  danach bei result auf options. dort dann auf details. dort wiederum auf  result und dort auf system test suite. und beim webpage test müsste  etwas stehen, warum der test nicht geht.





Hab leider nicht die Vollversion.
Kann man nur bei der Vollversion.


----------



## anselm (25. August 2010)

@Masterchief
Du kannst bei deinem Superpi Ergebniss auch noch mal den NB-Takt erhöhen. 
Das bringt auch noch mal ein bisschen. 
Einfach mehr über den Reverenztakt takten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

@anselm ja, ich werde 1M und 32M und alle anderen 2D benches noch verbessern danke 
Aber weiss denn keiner eine Lösung für das PC Mark 05 Problem


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. August 2010)

@masterchief: hm, ich weiß leider auch nicht weiter. wahrscheinlich ist IE defekt oder falsch eingestellt. am besten wäre ein neues OS. Win7 oder Vista in 32 bit. da hast du keine probleme mit media encoder usw.

@ocjulchen: Schau dir mal das hier an, hab ich grad eben gemacht. Das siehst du, was ein gutes neues OS ausmacht. gleiche CPU wie deine nur mit 100 mhz mehr takt, aber fast 2000 Punkte mehr. deinen score erreiche ich schon mit 2 kernen. also neu aufsetzen und tweaken.(die zwei scores hab ich grad unter boxed gemacht^^)

PS: neuer persönlicher Rekord in Transparent Windows. 11,7k, wie das wohl mit 6 ghz aussehen würde

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. August 2010)

Hm ja okay, ich werde dann demmächst richitg weiter machen wenn ich auch ne SSD und so hab kein Bock jetzt Win7 neu aufzusetzten^^
Danke für alles.


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

tzzzzz ^^  schon wieder alles neu machen ist kacke , würde es auch reichen wenn cih einfach mir ne partiion mach mit nem neuen windows wo nur fürs OC ist ?


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2010)

^^genau das wäre der richtige Weg 

Mach gleich mehrere Partitionen a 30 Gb ...für 2d marks , 3dmarks und zum testen


----------



## ocjulchen (25. August 2010)

ob ich noch so viel speicher frei hab O.o , naja ok 1 TB NAS FTW 

edit: hab mal 40 Gb freigemacht komm erst mal neues Windoof drauf und dann gehts los mit benchen 

edit : so nun hock ich am netbook und wart das es feritg wird


----------



## CheGuarana (26. August 2010)

Kurze Frage an die Experten.^^

Gibts bei Hwbot auch Rankings in denen man Benchmarks eintragen kann, die nur unter Linux laufen? Da könnte man sicherlich viele Punkte machen, da Linux eh kaum einer nutzt. ;D

lg


----------



## Alriin (26. August 2010)

Nein, zum Glück nicht. *g*


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. August 2010)

Da müsste man sich ja um noch mehr Betriebssysteme zum Benchen kümmern


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Hm ich weiss einfach net mehr weiter 
Dieser Mist....
Trotzt PC Mark 05 Patch und diesen Tipps : Futuremark / YouGamers Forums - View Single Post - New Patch For PCMark05 Available!
Bricht er immer noch beim "Web Page Rendering" ab 
Weis keiner Rat ?


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

^^Schon mal auf Stock getestet um das OC als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen ?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (26. August 2010)

Du nutzt gerade dein Alltagssystem oder?

Ich würde mal ne zweite Platte nehmen (oder ne Partition freiräumen) und darauf nur zum Benchen ein frisches Windows machen.
Hilft Punktemäßig eh und wenn noch nichts an Win verändert ist, klappt PCMark05 normalerweise ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Schon mal auf Stock getestet um das OC als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen ?


Ist @ Stock, sogar undervolted.
Logisch, muss PC Mark ja auch erstmal kennenlernen und das logischerweise @ stock zum Testen etc 



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Du nutzt gerade dein Alltagssystem oder?
> 
> Ich würde mal ne zweite Platte nehmen (oder ne Partition freiräumen) und darauf nur zum Benchen ein frisches Windows machen.
> Hilft Punktemäßig eh und wenn noch nichts an Win verändert ist, klappt PCMark05 normalerweise ^^



Jap Altagsrechner 
Gut dann werde ich demnächst ne neue Platte besorgen/Partition einrichten und das dann mit neu installiertem Win 7 32 Bit machen.


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

So meine H50 ist da , was für nen scheis tipp den lüfter anch innen blasen lasen -.- hitze stau hoch drei


----------



## theLamer (26. August 2010)

Naja halt ne H50... das sagt doch alles


----------



## Alriin (26. August 2010)

Für Normalsterbliche ist die gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## theLamer (26. August 2010)

Naja halt so nen Zwischending zwischen Wasser und Luft...
Denke mal aber gute Luftkühler sind das Gleiche zu leisten im Stande oder sogar mehr (meine Meinung).

Darüber wurde ja schonmal sehr ausführlich diskutiert und ich will jetzt auch gar nix lostreten 
happy benching!


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Also ich finde ja...

Hehe, zu dem thema hab ich glaub ich den längsten Post meiner ganzen Geschichte hier im forum verfasst 
Ich weigere mich aufjedenfall das Ding als Wakü zu bezeichnen. Auf der PCGH Show bei der GC hatten sie so 2 HTPCs und haben immerwieder die tolle HW dadrin betont und das da "eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung" drin ist. Ich war solange beeindruckt bis sie das Ding uffjemacht haben, war ne H50 
happy benching


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

ach jetzt gehts ja hab nur ein neues Problem AOD lässt mich nicht mehr als 1,55 V spannung geben


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

jep ist bei uns auch so. Im Bios Spannung anheben, dann kannste mit AOD erhöhen und diese erhöhung dann draufrechnen.


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

wie ? das blick ich jetzt nicht ?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

War klar, als zcei mir das gezeigt hat hab ichs auchnet geblickt.^^
AAlso:
Im AOD geht der Regler nur bis 1,55 das ist aber keine Absolute Angabe !
nehmen wir (als beispiel an) im BIOS sind 1,00 V eingestellt, dann kannste mit AOD auf 1,55 gehn wennde den Regler ganz hoch ziehst. Wenn du jetzt im BIOS 1.1 V einstellst, und dann im AOD den Regler ganz nach oben ziehst biste bei 1,65 V.
kapische ?


----------



## Freakezoit (26. August 2010)

So hab mir den Unigine Heaven Bench von Hwbot mal reingezogen , da geht sicherlich noch nen bissle was mal schauen. Und wenn es jetzt noch punkte gäbe wär ich zufrieden  .

Freakezoit's 1342.33 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 920/1035MHz

Freakezoit's 3037.81 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 920/1035MHz

Idle temps : PCB 10 - 11 °C ,Gpu 14 - 15°C (2D std. Freq @ 0.750v ) 
Load : 1.200v PCB ca. 25 °C , Gpu um die 55°C 
Natürlich mit Stockkühler * Klima , da sind noch ein paar grad drinne bei optimalerer Position der klima.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht  , aber ohne Punkte so nützlich wie ein Hinkelstein


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

ahhh , ja super dann muss ich ja auch mitm multi runter weil ich ned denk das er mit 1.1 V mit 3,3 Ghz geht x)


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Das warn Beispiel Witzbold 
Musst einfach nur die Spannung im BIOS leicht erhöhn um dann im AOD höher kommen zu können.


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

kk ^^ gnahh musste iegtlich platz 3 bei pcmark sein aber zeigt immer noch platz 4 an -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Geduld, HWBot aktualsiert afaik nur alle paar Stunden.


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

nur das ich das ergebniss schon seit gestern drinne habe ^^


----------



## speddy411 (26. August 2010)

Löschen und neu hochladen...


----------



## Lippokratis (26. August 2010)

dann musst du mal eine neuberechnung deiner ergebnis starten. das findest du unter mein profil - optionen


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

schon gemacht grade bringt iwie nichts -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (26. August 2010)

Mhm, neu hochladen oder das ganze net grade zur Primetime machen. Die Hwbot Server sind ja eh net DIE hellsten Sterne unter Gottes Sonne -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (26. August 2010)

@ocjulchen: mit welchen Score willst du den den 3. Platz holen? der 3. Platz bei 4xRanking ist fast 2000 Punkte höher als dein jetziges Ergebnis(11805) oder wo genau?

btw laß mal den PCMark mit nur 3 aktiven Kernen durch laufen, dann hast du sofort Gold


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Die Hwbot Server sind ja eh net DIE hellsten Sterne unter Gottes Sonne -.-



Nicht wirklich 
Wo schon dabei sind ich habe ja im Momment 0,3 Hardware Punkte () in meiner Sig werden aber nur 0,2 angezeigt 
Ist das normal oder dauert das immer was ?

thx


----------



## ocjulchen (26. August 2010)

würds ja gern mit 3 kernen laufen lassen wenn ich aber im bios 3 aktive kerne einstelle sind immer noch 4 aktiv -.-


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. August 2010)

naja, hwbot ist imemr etwas komisch^^.

grad eben hat wahrscheinlich jemand wieder einen  0 sec score hochgeladen. ich war im wprime ranking, 3 kerne, kurz auf platz 2. das lustige ich habe 2,39 global points verloren, aber nachdem der score wieder weg war, bekam ich 2,42 global points zurück

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> naja, hwbot ist imemr etwas komisch^^.
> 
> grad eben hat wahrscheinlich jemand wieder einen  0 sec score hochgeladen. ich war im wprime ranking, 3 kerne, kurz auf platz 2. das lustige ich habe 2,39 global points verloren, aber nachdem der score wieder weg war, bekam ich 2,42 global points zurück
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93




Das ist doch nicht normal ich finde das Hwbot Team sollte sich mal ne vernünftige Server Location bzw Server anschaffen.
Ich befürchte der Server steht in der Wallachhei.....

€: @ speedy :


----------



## speddy411 (26. August 2010)

Irgendwer hatte mal die Idee das der Server ein alter Büro Rechner ist der ans Limit übertaktet unter einer LN2 Einspritzpumpe läuft. Ich finde das triffts eher.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. August 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte mal die Idee das der Server ein alter Büro Rechner ist der ans Limit übertaktet unter einer LN2 Einspritzpumpe läuft. Ich finde das triffts eher.



Riuchtig find ich auch DIe HWbot server sind gaga


----------



## Turrican (26. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> Wo schon dabei sind ich habe ja im Momment 0,3 Hardware Punkte () in meiner Sig werden aber nur 0,2 angezeigt
> Ist das normal oder dauert das immer was ?
> 
> thx


die signatur wird nur alle 24 stunden aktualisiert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> die signatur wird nur alle 24 stunden aktualisiert.



Hm es ist aber glaube ich länger als 24 H her.
Naja abwarten...

EDIT: Ne stimmt,
Es müsste morgen früh richtig sein


----------



## anselm (26. August 2010)

Man kann die 24h auch umgehen wenn man einen kleinen Trick anwendet. 
Du musst bei den Signaturen ganz oft hintereinander auf "force a refresh" klicken, bis so ein Bild kommt, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
Dann gehst du wieder zurück und drückst einmal "STRG + F5"


----------



## mAlkAv (26. August 2010)

Grafik anzeigen und dann F5 reicht in der Regel


----------



## anselm (26. August 2010)

Schon, klappt aber nicht immer.
Bei der geschilderten Methode hat es bis jetzt immer geklappt.


----------



## zcei (26. August 2010)

Zu der Volt Sache vom AOD noch eine Sache:

Die Erklärung war nur semikorrekt.
Du musst über 1,4 auswählen. Weil 1,4 ist ja die Standardspannung und du kannst nur auf 1,55 hochziehen. Das heißt 0,15V kannst du draufpacken.

Wenn du also im Bios 1,5 einstellst kannst du insgesamt 1,65V einstellen. Usw.

Gruß
zcei


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Man kann die 24h auch umgehen wenn man einen kleinen Trick anwendet.
> Du musst bei den Signaturen ganz oft hintereinander auf "force a refresh" klicken, bis so ein Bild kommt, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
> Dann gehst du wieder zurück und drückst einmal "STRG + F5"



Waaah es hat geklappt 
Genial, vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Turrican (27. August 2010)

pff, ihr ungeduldigen


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Zu der Volt Sache vom AOD noch eine Sache:
> 
> Die Erklärung war nur semikorrekt.
> Du musst über 1,4 auswählen. Weil 1,4 ist ja die Standardspannung und du kannst nur auf 1,55 hochziehen. Das heißt 0,15V kannst du draufpacken.
> ...


Sorry, zcei.
Wollte nur erste Hilfe leisten, bin halt Intelbencher.
Und das mit dem 1v war nurn Beispiel


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> grad eben hat wahrscheinlich jemand wieder einen  0 sec score hochgeladen. ich war im wprime ranking, 3 kerne, kurz auf platz 2. das lustige ich habe 2,39 global points verloren, aber nachdem der score wieder weg war, bekam ich 2,42 global points zurück


Bei der zweiten Nachkommastelle kann es doch sein, dass durch mehr Ergebnisse in deiner Kategorie - da in der Zwischenzeit was hochgeladen wurde - die Punktemenge insgesamt etwas erhöht wurde, da die Kategorie an Popularität gewonnen hat.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem...

Ich benche gerade einen E6300...

Aber leider komme ich einfach nicht über 523FSB; mit einer Wakü. 
An was liegt das an dem Board an der CPU oder an der Kühlmethode?

Hier das bisherige Ergebnis.


----------



## mAlkAv (27. August 2010)

Ob Board oder CPU lässt sich ohne Vergleich schlecht sagen.
Wie sehen denn die Spannung aus(NB, PLL, VTT)?

Mein E6300 ging z.B. unter Luft auch nur grade so auf 515-520MHz FSB(3.6GHz+) unter Dice aber bis 570MHz und damit knapp über 4GHz.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. August 2010)

Ok die ganzen Spannungen weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht...



> Mein E6300 ging z.B. unter Luft auch nur grade so auf 515-520MHz FSB(3.6GHz+) unter Dice aber bis 570MHz und damit knapp über 4GHz.



Aber das ich genau das was ich wissen wollte. Danke 
Dice wird wohl bald bestellt


----------



## mAlkAv (27. August 2010)

Bei den 65nm CPU's brauchts meist mehr PLL Spannung, insbesondere für einen hohen FSB. Unter Dice kann man da ruhig mal 1.9V+ geben, sofern es denn skaliert 
VTT hat zumindest bei mir nie mehr als 1.38V etwas gebracht.


----------



## anselm (27. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Lippokratis und ich arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung. Dauert nur etwas



Ist da schon was zustande gekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. August 2010)

PCGH intern: Hwbot-Codes für PCGHX installiert - pcgh extreme, overclocking, forum, hwbot


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Was vorallem interessant ist um Ergebisse zu vernaschaulichen 
Aber wie genau funktioniert es denn jetztendlich ?

€: Danke Lippo 
Ich habs jetzt.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

Wieso bekomm ich bei Super Pi keine pkt wenn ich nur 1 ergebniss mit 2 kernen hab ??


----------



## Lippokratis (27. August 2010)

Superpi ist single Threaded, also ist die Kern Anzahl egal. Da gibt es nur für das beste Ergebnis Punkte



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Was vorallem interessant ist um Ergebisse zu vernaschaulichen
> Aber wie genau funktioniert es denn jetztendlich ?



lies dir mal den in der News verlinkten Beitrag im HWBot Forum durch, das erklärt es eigentlich


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

dann hab ich noch ein problem , ich bekomm meine CPU ums verrecken nemme auf 3,8 Ghz egal welche spannung ich anlege -.- jemand ne idee ?

edit: ist Pifast auch Single Thread ?

hab einfach bei wprime nun 2 kerne eingestell ist dsa so gütlig auch wenn er als quad läuft ?


----------



## DopeLex (27. August 2010)

Ist auch die selbe CPU - hab ich mit WaKü nicht getestet - aber bis 570 sollte mit Dice drin sein.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

bäm 1,8 pkt gemacht bei wprime


----------



## -_Elvis_- (27. August 2010)

iwie fängt johnkss langsam an zu nerven. 
Er hat schon wieder bei der 5450 hochgeladen; diesmal mit futuremark link.
Das ist besonders clever, denn da wird DDR2/3 gar nicht angezeigt. 

Unsere ganze Notification Seite ist nur noch mit 5450 voll.


----------



## der8auer (27. August 2010)

Jap habe das bereits bei HWBot an die Moderation weitergeleitet.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Sachma Leute, Frage betreffend Hardwaresharing.
Konkret. Wir sind 3 Leute, haben1x 1366, 1x AM3,1x 775 Sys und mehrere Grakas pro Person. Denke es steht außer Frage dass das 1366 Sys für 3D-Benches die erste Wahl ist. Frage: Dürfen die beiden andere ihre Grakas auf meinem Sys in 3d-Benches benchen oder ist das HW Sharing ?
lg


----------



## Lippokratis (27. August 2010)

ja. es wird nach dem unterschieden wie bei den benchmarks. also nach grafikkarte oder prozessor der rest ist egal. man sollte dann aber vlt. ein paar fotos zum score machen, damit andere nicht auf gedanken kommen


----------



## DopeLex (27. August 2010)

Wenn nur die Besitzer hoch laden dann nicht - wenn jeder alles hochlädt dann schon. Grundplattform teilen an sich ist erlaubt - beim Graka benchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. August 2010)

Hardware-Sharing ist es ausschließlich dann, wenn CPUs für 2D-Benchmarks rumgereicht werden und Grafikkarten für 3D-Benchmarks. CPU, RAM, Mainboard etc. lassen sich für 3D-Benchmarks beliebig oft von anderen einsetzen.

*Edit:* Ok, ihr wart zu schnell.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Ah, endlich mal eine Regel beim Bot die mir keine Steine in den Weg schmeisst 
Ganz nette Abwechslung


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

Vllt wäre es ganz gut das jeder sein eigenes Bench OS macht so das auch gewährleistet ist das jeder selber bencht und nicht...... " mal einfach seine Karten benchen läßt um die Punkte einzufahren "

Sollte schon jeder selber zeigen was er kann denn darum geht es ja im Bot


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. August 2010)

Ich wollt euch mal meine neuen Babys zeigen...
Denke das sich damit im Super PI noch nen bischen mehr rausholen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Vllt wäre es ganz gut das jeder sein eigenes Bench OS macht so das auch gewährleistet ist das jeder selber bencht und nicht...... " mal einfach seine Karten benchen läßt um die Punkte einzufahren "
> 
> Sollte schon jeder selber zeigen was er kann denn darum geht es ja im Bot



Sowieso...
Ist halt einfach nur so, dass man mit einem 1366 Sys mehr Punkte einfahren kann. Zumal meins auf fast 5 GHz benchstable läuft.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

jemand vllt nen Tipp wegen meinem Problem


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

@Gamer_95 :
Ja hammer Mörder Teile kenn ich ja schon 
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Nachtelf (27. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> jemand vllt nen Tipp wegen meinem Problem



HT unterhalb von NB Takt? NB Takt nicht zu Hoch?
Schwer zu sagen,da ich deine Einstellungen nicht kenne


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Jep, poste mal deine Settings, vllt können wir dir dann helfen


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

reichts wenn ich ein bild vom AOD poste ? HT takt ist auf multi 5x also unten ^^

edit :\\ im ahang hängt was

und btw wieso laufen meine rams im single channel ? müssten eigtlich im dualchannel laufen -.-

edit :\\ laut everest laufen se im dual ~.~ ^^


----------



## Nachtelf (27. August 2010)

Foto der BIOS settings wäre besser. Ich trau der Software nicht


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

die einstellungen sind so wie im bios , hab se ja im kopf


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. August 2010)

x5 ist doch schon arg tief. Halte HT bei 2 Ghz und Nb Takt zwischen 2 und 2,5 Ghz. Dank Black Edition ist ja Übertakten extrem einfach.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

ich versuch noch den ram ein wenig zu ziehen daher bin ich teils auch über FSB hoch da ich weiß das er bis zur DDR II 940 mitmacht ^^ meine alte CPU hat den FSB noch mitgemacht die neue nicht mehr leider so :/


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. August 2010)

Probier doch erstmal die CPU ans maximum zu takten.

Einfach den FSB bei 200 lassen. und den Multi auf 20 hoch. schon hast du 4 ghz. der rest wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Nachtelf (27. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> reichts wenn ich ein bild vom AOD poste ? HT takt ist auf multi 5x also unten ^^
> 
> edit :\\ im ahang hängt was
> 
> ...



Deshalb trau ich AOD nicht  Wer weiß was sich das Programm noch aus den Fingern saugt...


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

also hab nachgeprüft der rest stimm weiß grad ned wo die digicam ist sonst gäbs nen foto vom bios ^^


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Du kannst es auch altmodisch abschreiben 
primitiv aber effektiv


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

da brauch ich ja stunden  xD , digicam gefunden bin gleich wieder da x)


edit :\\ im anhang hängts


----------



## Nachtelf (27. August 2010)

Cool & Quit würd ich schon mal abstellen wenn ich übertakten will. Ansonsten hab ich jetzt grad keine idee, ist halt schwierig wenn man nicht direkt davor sitzt.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

ist shcon aus , naja spread spektrum war noch auf auto vorhin habs ausgeschaltet könnt es daran gelegen haben ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Ja Spread Spectrum muss auch ebenso halt auch C&Q.
Probier mal PCIE auf 105 mhz hochzuzuiehen 

Ausserdem timtings manuell einstellen.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Jo Timings sind wichtig, in der Beziehung ist das Bios doof.
Wollte mir meinen 1333 9-9-9 er unbedingt mit 7-7-7 Latenzen verkaufen und zwar auf 1400 Mhz


----------



## Lippokratis (27. August 2010)

versuchst du mit den 4 aktiven Kernen zu takten? Vielleicht ist ja einer der 2 eigentlich deaktivierten Kerne so schlecht, das nichts geht. Für Superpi und Pifast reicht es ja einen Kern hoch zu takten. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ein schlechter Kern dabei ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Nen versuch ist es aufjedenfall wert...
Für SPI solltst du aber mit 2 Kernen booten und SPI auf kern 2 legen, zumindest bringt das bei mir was...


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

schlechter kern glaub ich nicht , da bei Wprime ich ja alle 4 kerne belaste und von den zeiten wie schnell se sind alle gleich sind könnte eevtl probeiren noch ein wenit mit dem ACC rumzuspielen welche timings wären den die besten ? kenn mich da nicht aus x.x


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Niedriger ist besser, wobei die erste Latenz am meisten ausmacht. Die latenzen für die dein Ram spezifiziert ist, stehen druff.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. August 2010)

hab aber zwei verschieden , einmal ADATA Gaming Series und MDT ^^


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

nimm die besseren, was besser ist hab ich dir ja eben erklärt !
DDR3 ist besser als DDR2
Hoher Takt ist besser als niedriger Takt
niedrige latenzen sind besser als hohe latenzen

und zwar in der Reihenfolge


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

Waaaah, super 
5 Min. mit dem Auto von mir zuhause weg 
Hab die schon angeschrieben.

JoSCH Strahltechnik


----------



## Ü50 (27. August 2010)

Ohne Worte.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
Zcei und ich haben unsere HWBot Profile zusammengeschmissen und jetzt 88,4 Pts. (Wovon 76,8 auf mein Konto gehn )
Vllt. sind wir ja so etwas konkurrenzfähiger. Nächste Session mit Fokus auf 3D steigt nächsten Samstag ! Thread in Sig


----------



## Matti OC (28. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Zcei und ich haben unsere HWBot Profile zusammengeschmissen und jetzt 88,4 Pts. (Wovon 76,8 auf mein Konto gehn )
> Vllt. sind wir ja so etwas konkurrenzfähiger. Nächste Session mit Fokus auf 3D steigt nächsten Samstag ! Thread in Sig



Hi, na bitte, es geht immer vorran. 
jo, bei 3D gibt es sowieso mehr Punkte, wenn ihr nicht soviel CPU Power habt, sollte ihr auf kleine Grakas gehen,  wie zB x800 / x850 oder 7800.

viel Glück und fette Score 

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Hmh, ich weiss nicht was für dich viel CPU-Power ist. Wir haben nen i7-920, der 4,97 Ghz Benchstable schafft, denke mal das reicht.


----------



## Lower (28. August 2010)

Schön Frink!

keep on benching


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Meine neue Waffe für den 3DMark01 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Hattest du nicht schon ne mars ?
meine eine aufm Vid der I. Eos erblickt zu haben...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. August 2010)

das ist ne andere, da ist ja noch die hülle drum herum^^ viel spaß


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Joa, aber wozu ne andere wenn man schon eine hat 
Kauf dir doch nen Geldhexler, musste den umweg über Hardwarekauf nichtmehr gehen


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Das hier ist eine neue 

Die andere war von PCGH und ich hatte sie nur über's Wochenende. Durfte nichts daran verändern und ohne Pot geht bei der Karte nix


----------



## DopeLex (28. August 2010)

Den Spaß haste dir aber ordentlich was kosten lassen  Aber bin mal auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Dito, das Ding subzero, holla die Waldfee 

Hättest du nicht doch Interesse an der GTX 275 AMP! ?
Sie sucht winselnd nach einem neuen Besitzer...


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

NViDIA = Nie wieda


----------



## Barisan (28. August 2010)

@ocjulchen
ATI oder Nvidia, egal! Wichtig - Punkte abholen.


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

ja weiß ich ;D aber das von Frink war so einladen der smiley


----------



## Nachtelf (28. August 2010)

@ocjulchen: 3DMark01 bringt auch Punkte,der fehlt dir noch


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

*Das solltet ihr euch mal anschauen:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...formation-rankings-benchmarks-user-infos.html


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

@der8auer:

Die Mars !!
Feines Ding.
BTT:
Diese "Spritztypen" () verkaufen kein Dice


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Geiler Thread, Roman.
Aber bei mir funzt diese Spoilergeschichte net -.-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...nkings-benchmarks-user-infos.html#post2155707
Liegt warscheinlich am extravaganten Usernamen "ProfessorFrink & Zcei"
Wie krieg ich das gebacken ?
@ masterchief
Epic fail !^^


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Jap liegt am Namen 

Leerzeichen und & mag das System nicht. Als "professorfrink_zcei" geht es. Habe es schon geändert 

Sollte der Spoiler groß und leer sein müsst ihr einfach mal F5 drücken.


edit: Das System ist aber echt super. So können wir einfach dinge anzeigen wie:

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]

Einen ausführlichen Guide dazu gibt es bald noch.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Danke Meister 
ganz schöner Andrang in dem Fred.
beabsichtigst du den auch als Diskussionsfred freizugebn oder bleibt derhier der hauptthread ?


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Nein. Diskutiert wird weiterhin nur hier


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Jep, echt chillig, machts deutlich einfach und übersichtlicher 
Wir warten jetzt aber alle aufn How-To also häng dich rein


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

Geile sache Bauer 

btw ist dsa EOS nur alle jahr oder öfters ?


----------



## speddy411 (28. August 2010)

Ich warte erstmal darauf das ich außer "Loading" noch was anderes zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Icke&Er (28. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> btw ist dsa EOS nur alle jahr oder öfters ?


 
Die EOS ist zwar erst zum zweitem mal gewesen, aber es ist eigentlich jährlich geplannt. 

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (28. August 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Meine neue Waffe für den 3DMark01



Schöne Karte, dann bin ich mal auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt!


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> Geile sache Bauer
> 
> btw ist dsa EOS nur alle jahr oder öfters ?



Kann ich so nicht sagen. Ist sehr stark von meiner finanziellen Situation abhängig 




Don_Dan schrieb:


> Schöne Karte, dann bin ich mal auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt!



Ich auch  Werde jetzt erst mal den passenden Pot bauen 





Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jep, echt chillig, machts deutlich einfach und übersichtlicher
> Wir warten jetzt aber alle aufn How-To also häng dich rein



Ist nahezu fertig. 

Noch eine coole Funktion 

[hwbot=915487]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Coole Features, aber ich seh minutenlang die loadinganimation bevor was passiert 
edit:
Frage, wenn man auf Ebay nen MB reinstellt, Artikelzustand gebraucht. Muss man dann extra ansagen, dass es unter LN2 war ?
So garantie/ocmäßig?


----------



## anselm (28. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> edit:
> Frage, wenn man auf Ebay nen MB reinstellt, Artikelzustand gebraucht. Muss man dann extra ansagen, dass es unter LN2 war ?
> So garantie/ocmäßig?



Nein, musst du nicht.
Falls es aber nicht mehr funktioniert oder rumspinnt, solltest du das aber schreiben. 
Musst du zwar nicht, aber dann brauchst du dich auch nicht über eine schlechte Bewertung wundern.

Falls es noch funktioniert, dann schreib das auch rein. Das steigert den Wert.
Weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

hehe, falsch verstanden es geht net um mich.
Stummerwinter verkauft grad eins und hat geschrieben er hätte " es nur einmal getestet "
Und ich hab dann in mehreren PNs rausgefunden dass er es unter LN2 hatte und da hab ich mich gefragt ob man sowas net reinschreiben muss...


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

bäm fettest problem ... graka läuft auf einmal nur noch @ PCI Express 1x ....


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Geht das nen bisschen genauer dein Problem ?
Und wie hast du das rausgefunden ?!


----------



## anselm (28. August 2010)

Ja muss er nicht reinschreiben.
Für viele ist Übertakten etwas schlimmes und deswegen hat er das wahrscheinlich nicht reingeschrieben.
Schlimmer ist es, wenn er den Standartspruch bei Ebay benutzt hätte
("Wurde nie übertaktet" ).
Da wird man dann als Käufer vera*****.


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

beim spielen , bei grafiklastigen spielen auf einmal ruckler gehabt und niedrige FPS was ich vorher nicht hatte bei den spielen dann zum Funf per GPU-Z und everest nachgeprüft ...


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Mhm, Karte schonmal ein und wieder ausgebaut ? Evt. nen anderen Slot probiert ?


----------



## ocjulchen (28. August 2010)

der andere slot ist nur ein x8 slot , nein hab ich noch nicht könnt ich mal probeiren obs aber hilft kp ..

edit:\\ Bios resettet ausgebaut anderen slot ausgebaut richtigen slot und zack da gehts wieder


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Siehste, einfach mal romblödeln, dann gehts oft wieder 
Türlich ist wissen was man tut der Sache trotzdem zuträglich


----------



## zcei (28. August 2010)

Nöö, können ist, wenn man nicht weiß wie, es aber trotzdem klapüt 

Ich werde jetzt übrigens nicht mehr kneifen, der Graka Stockkühler war eh schon ab. Am Samstag kommt sie unter Dice 
Wenn sie kaputt geht bin ich am Hintern 

Und es wird ein neuer Monitor angeschafft  Geld beim Bday FTW


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ja muss er nicht reinschreiben.
> Für viele ist Übertakten etwas schlimmes und deswegen hat er das wahrscheinlich nicht reingeschrieben.
> Schlimmer ist es, wenn er den Standartspruch bei Ebay benutzt hätte
> ("Wurde nie übertaktet" ).
> Da wird man dann als Käufer vera*****.



Wie sagte Gamer_95 oder Frink so schön : "Pass,auf was du hinschreibst, hinterher googlen die noch "Overclocking" "


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Muss Gamer_95 gewesn sein. ich wars afaik net ^^
Spruch ist aber gut


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

Ja dann wars Gamer_95,
Ging um Ebay.... 
Also dann nochmal viel Erfolg mit eurem "Benchteam" 
Ich bin dann gleich auch mal pennen.

LG

BTT:
@zcei:
Welcher Monitor wird es ?


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. August 2010)

Jep, der Spruch ist von mir xD *stolz sei* 

Wünsche euch beiden auch viel Erfolg... 
Mit zcei´s 5850 und Professor´s i7 sollten schon ein paar Punkte drinn sein..!


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

Auf jeden 
Und wenn True nicht dazwischenfunkt hege ich ja leise Hoffnungen auf den ersten goldenen Pot.
naja, wir werden sehen
*edit *  
Ebay FTW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Waaaaas 

Weltschnellste GTX 285 
Wie geil ist das ?
Ebay fails FTW.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Karte ist eben ausgelaufen.
Wir Gratulieren dem Glücklichen Käufer, zu seiner 795€ (+Versand) teuren GTX 285 !


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2010)

WTF. Wieso so viel? Was stand da denn in den Details?


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Das ist es ja, ich dachte erst das Ding wär nen supergeiles pretestet ding oder so. Pustekuchen 
Hier der Thread.
*Hier Stand mal ein Link, betrachtet diese zeile als Mahnmal*
Ich habs mir mehrere male durchgelesn, ich find nix besonderes, außer


> *Zertifiziertfür Adobe CS4/CS5 ( After Effect, Premiere, Photoshop) *
> *aber auch für viele andere 3D und CAD u.s.w.*


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Halt Sachen wie "brachial schnell" und "schnellste Grafikkarte" etc


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2010)

Ebay Links sind im Forum verboten 

Naja ist wohl eher eine GTX 285 WTF als eine FTW


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Jo, ich dachte sie wärn nur verboten wenns Preisbashing ist ?!
Und wenn diese Thread kein Preisbashing ist, dann weiss ich auchnetmehr


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2010)

Habe noch mals nachgelesen. Hast  recht  Sind nur verboten wenn sie auf die eigene Auktion verweisen. Sry


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Juhu, ich kenne die Forumsregeln besser als ein Mod 
Wenns meine Auktion gewesn wär, dann hätte ich hier schon längst abgefeiert 

Aber ist schon krass, inner Artikelbeschreibung stand echt nix außergewöhnliches, nur dieser Quark den du auch in mediamarkt prospekten finden würdest


----------



## ocjulchen (29. August 2010)

Hab damals für 10 € nen  1 GB kit DDR II 800 OCZ ram bei blödmarkt gekauft , und ca nen jahr später bei ebay reingestellt nichts besonderes geschrieben und für 30 e verkauft  in Egay sind einfach viel zu viele unerfahrene Leute unterwergs


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2010)

na, man könnte auch sagen " gut eingekauft", normal verkauft.


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> in Egay sind einfach viel zu viele unerfahrene Leute unterwergs



Und im PCGHX einige die nicht schreiben können.


----------



## anselm (29. August 2010)

Ja, wir haben die 300 Punkte geknackt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. August 2010)

So grade unsere beste Submission gemacht 


[hwbot=1046079]submission[/hwbot]


Vista ist einfach toll


----------



## Alriin (29. August 2010)

Gratuliere. Noch knapp 13 Punkte und ihr dürft euch Hardware Master nennen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. August 2010)

Das muss ich euch einfach zeigen. als ich das gesehen habe

V2-V3's 43805 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce GTX 480 @ 829/1005MHz

Ganz tolle GTX4 Rams. Bei den einstellungen ist auch 1333 mhz schneller.

Zu Ebay. Ich hab hier noch eine 4890 BE mit 1 Ghz takt. Ich könnte schreiben. 

"Erste und einzige Grafikkarte mit 1 Ghz Takt" Einzigartig!


geht die dann auch für 500 weg?


----------



## zcei (29. August 2010)

hm das ist doch so ~DDR3-2130 oder?

Und der soll wegen den 10er Latenzen langsamer sein als 1333? So heavy sind die Latenzen´?


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben die 300 Punkte geknackt.




Glückwunsch  Jetzt nur nicht nachlassen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> hm das ist doch so ~DDR3-2130 oder?
> 
> Und der soll wegen den 10er Latenzen langsamer sein als 1333? So heavy sind die Latenzen´?




der ram schafft das locker mit cl7-7-7-15. aber 10-15-15-31-126?

Edit: Ich habe den screen genauer angeschaut und es wird zeit zum melden. 25k cpu score. ich dachte mir schon, wie schafft man bitte 43k in 06 mit "nur" 5,6 ghz takt?


----------



## fuzz3l (29. August 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> der ram schafft das locker mit cl7-7-7-15. aber 10-15-15-31-126?



Da wäre ich vorsichtig...
Das sind keine Hyper sondern irgendwelche anderen Chips und da kann man die trcd nicht so weit nach unten drücken wie mit Hyper...

Der CPU-Test 1 ist echt krass hoch...Der Rest is okay...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. August 2010)

ok, du hast recht sind powerchips kann sein das durch diese latenzen erst dieser wuchtige score entstanden ist...


----------



## Alriin (29. August 2010)

> Edit: Ich habe den screen genauer angeschaut und es wird zeit zum  melden. 25k cpu score. ich dachte mir schon, wie schafft man bitte 43k  in 06 mit "nur" 5,6 ghz takt?


Vor allem mit GraKas im Standardtakt.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Seh ich auchso, kommt net so ganz hin.
Nen ORB Link gibts auch net, oder ?
*edit*
Alriin, unsere Avatare sehen untereinander echt nice aus


----------



## ocjulchen (29. August 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Und im PCGHX einige die nicht schreiben können.



Unnötiger Kommentar oder ?!



So , nun kann man wieder gescheit Benchen , wenn die Graka wieder mit x16 läuft


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Heyho Leute,
kann mir mal jemand Tipps geben, welche NV Treiber unter XP am besten sind für 3D03/05/06/Aquamark ?

Karte ist ne 8800 GT. Danke


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Ich glaube für 88er ist 197.45 am besten.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Aber doch wohl nicht in allen benches ?!
Ds wär ja zu schön^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Doch ich glaube in 3DM 01,03,05 und 06 + Aquamark schon nur in Vantage net so, oder doch ?
Hier gibts doch bestimmt Leute mit mehr Ahnung, helft uns^^.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Für Vantage vllt. den 195er ansonsten würd ich mal auf 169.21 und 190.62 setzen


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

169.21 *und* 190.62 setzen
Welchen denn jetzt


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Na mit einem ist's nicht getan, 169.21 nimmste z.B. für 3DM01 und den 190.62 für 05/06. Für Vantage den 195er 

Edit, falls du wirklich nur einen benutzen willst würde ich wohl zum 190.62 greifen.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Nene, ich will scho verschiedene nutzen.
Wollte nur wissen welche ich mir schonmal saugn sollte.


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2010)

Hi, mAlkAv hat schon recht mit dem 169.21


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Alles, klar dann zieh ich mir die paar und passe dann halt pro Bench an.
Hab eben nen frisches BenchOS gemacht. Bis 3d06 ist doch XP besser ?!


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2010)

Hi, yo, 2006 mit xp. xp = mehr CPU Score.

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Alles klar 
Dann mache ich jetzt mein benchOS fertig.
Ist es eig schlimm wenn das noch auf ner IDE Platte läuft ? also kostet das leistung ?


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2010)

*Sehr schöne Arbeit Jungs   *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Team MXS ist nicht mehr weit* 


[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Dann mache ich jetzt mein benchOS fertig.
> Ist es eig schlimm wenn das noch auf ner IDE Platte läuft ? also kostet  das leistung ?



Sollte keinen Unterschied machen sofern die noch halbwegs aktuell ist


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Jeah 

Das packma

@Malkav
Naja, das ist so ein 80GB Officeding. ist das halbwegs aktuell für dich ?


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2010)

mh, kann das sein  # Team Punkte insgesamt: 22.157,90 , da fehlen einige Punkte


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @Malkav
> Naja, das ist so ein 80GB Officeding. ist das halbwegs aktuell für dich ?



Naja ich meinte eher sowas wie <2GB Platten mit USB1 Geschwindigkeit 
Hab u.a. auch eine 80GB IDE zum Benchen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Als IDE Platte (Als Sata kommt ne SSD zum Einsatz) nimm ich die hier :
Hitachi Deskstar T7K500 250GB (HDT725025VLAT80) bei Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Naja ich meinte eher sowas wie <2GB Platten mit USB1 Geschwindigkeit
> Hab u.a. auch eine 80GB IDE zum Benchen.



Hab ich mir gedacht dass du solche Plattn meinst 
Joa, hab BenchOS jetzt eingerichtet. Saug mir jetzt die Treiber.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. August 2010)

@Masterchief
so ein neumodisches Zeugs 

Wir haben mal ne alte Platte mit ~ 6GiB mit HDTune gebencht 
Da ist mancher USB Stick schneller .

Zum Benchen haben wir ne 40G IDE, reicht einigermaßen.
Wenn wir grade ein Sata Board haben, dann ne 200GiB

Edit:
Okay hab hier nen Screen von der Benchplatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von der 6GB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub wir müssen mal PCMark damit machen


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Ne Spaß, so Retrosachen sind immer nice


----------



## zcei (29. August 2010)

Ist bei den ATi GraKas der Treiber auch so wichtig wie bei den nVidias. und wenn ja:

welchen für ne HD5850?

greetz,
zcei


----------



## Lower (29. August 2010)

Ich benutze eine SpinPoint F1 mit 160GB, im Moment völlig ausreichend und war auch recht günstig. Zum Benchen reichts


----------



## Nachtelf (29. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ist bei den ATi GraKas der Treiber auch so wichtig wie bei den nVidias. und wenn ja:
> 
> welchen für ne HD5850?
> 
> ...



Ja ist er 
 Am besten mal im Bot nachsehen, was die vorderen Ränge benutzt haben bei den einzelnen Benchmarks.
Beim Aquamark nicht vergessen die direcpll.dll auszutauschen


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Okay hab hier nen Screen von der Benchplatte:


Okay, schnell ist anders (aber für damalige Zeiten).



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen mal PCMark damit machen



Ja sicher ihr holt bestimmt einen Goldenen


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Na mit einem ist's nicht getan, 169.21 nimmste z.B. für 3DM01 und den 190.62 für 05/06. Für Vantage den 195er
> 
> Edit, falls du wirklich nur einen benutzen willst würde ich wohl zum 190.62 greifen.



Nochmal ne orientierungsfrage. Ganz grob: Wieviel Punkte bringt der Einsatz von nem spezialisierten Treiber gegenüber dem neuesten ? Ist das signifikant oder nur 200 Punkte ?^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

200 Punkte sind viel, ich denke mal der Unterschied wird nicht so groß sein.
Du wirst klar mit dem 169.21 weniger Performance in 06er haben als mit dem 169.20.
Deswegen ja auch versch. benutzten, wenn es dir zu umständlich ist versch. Treiber zu benutzten nimmste halt nur einen.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

200 sind viel ? Also wenn ich 2 3Dmarks hintereinander laufn lasse ist 200 ja schon Schwankung !


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Na, kommt immer drauf an wie ausgewogen das OS ist  und wie "sauber" sprich wirklich getweakt und mit nLite erstellt.
Da sollten solche Schwankung eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Zumindest kein 200 Punkte. Bei nem OS wie ich gerade auf meinem Haupt Rechner hab sind 200 Punkte Schwankungen nix besonderes


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Nja, ok, ich bezog mich jetzt auf schnelle nicht besonders getweakte Durchläufe auf meinem Mainsys. Aber der schwankt schonmal zwischen 16800 und 16600.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Achso, dein Mainsystem (Main-OS), ja das ist doch klar wie von mir schon vorher geschrieben 
Bei sehr gut getweakten Betriebssytemen passiert so was gar nicht bzw schäwcher.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Dann hast du aber recht viel nebenbei laufen, denn bis auf den 3DM01 und auch z.T. AM3 sind die 3DMarks sehr genau und schwanken kaum in der Punktzahl.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Nö, eig net, keine in der Taskleiste angezeigtn hintergrundprogramme, aber 
@Malkav wieviele Punkte mehr hälst du denn für realistisch ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

@Frink:
Du solltest auch im Taskmanager nach unnötigen Prozessen suchen und diese beenden


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

chrm, chrm, ich bin kein Volltrottel.
Mit der Kunst des tweakens bin ich vertraut 
Dafür habe ich auch ein BenchOS, mein normales nutze ich sehr selten zum benchen.
beantworte doch einfach malk meine frage


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

Ich dachte nur weil du von Taskleiste gesprochen hast... 
Klar bin ich davon ausgegangen das das eigentlich selbtverstädnlich ist aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## Lower (29. August 2010)

Mit besseren Treibern hatte ich ein um 250 Punkte besseres Ergebnis, natürlich schwankt es bei jeder Graka


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @Malkav wieviele Punkte mehr hälst du denn für realistisch ?



Ich glaube so genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Prozentual vllt. bis zu 2-3% - ist aber nur grob geschätzt.
Dafür ist das zu sehr abhängig von der jeweiligen Grafikkarte und vom Benchmark. Außerdem kommt es ja auch drauf an welchen Treiber man zum Vergleich nimmt.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. August 2010)

Alles klar 
Nja, jeder Punkt mehr ist nen besseres Ergebnis.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

wie läuft das nochmal genau mit der auflösung in 3damrks? ich bin grad am lappi mit max 1024x768. normal sind dann ja 1280x1024. geht das oder muss ich mit externen bildschirm arbeiten?

ich hab grad in der kategorie geschaut und da sind ne menge mit anderen auflösungen. muss 1280x1024 sein?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. August 2010)

Es ist so geregelt das man mit einer MINDESTAUFLÖSUNG von 1280x1024 arbeiten muss.
Alles darüber ist soweit ich weiss OK.
Aber ich denke das es auch nciht ein Riesenproblem sein sollte eben einen anderen Monitor anzuschließen.


----------



## der8auer (30. August 2010)

Ja die Auflösung ist Pflicht. Musst einen extra Monitor anschließen. 

Die anderen kannst ja dann "wegmelden"


----------



## mAlkAv (30. August 2010)

Im 3DM06 sind 1280x1024 Pflicht, du brauchst also einen anderen Monitor. Alle anderen Ergebnisse, auch mit 1280x800 o.ä. kannst du gleich melden


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. August 2010)

hm, von den ersten 10 sind allein 8 falsch und das nur im 06er

Ist GMA 965. 

das wird länger dauern alles zu melden....

edit: das gleiche in 03,05,01,am3. ist da auch 1280x1024 pflicht?


----------



## mAlkAv (30. August 2010)

Nein, 1024x768.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. August 2010)

ok, d.h. erstmal gescheit benchen und danach melden, danke


----------



## Icke&Er (30. August 2010)

Hi,

Die EOS ist auf der Main vom Bot 
Jetzt kenne alles eure Gesichter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Eiswolf

Der Goldene im AM3 ist meiner 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (30. August 2010)

Dann hat sich der Artikel bei Xtremesystems von gestern ja gelohnt


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2010)

@MalkavianChild

Was macht das Gruppenfoto keiner weis das ich auch dabei war


----------



## Ü50 (30. August 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @MalkavianChild
> 
> Was macht das Gruppenfoto keiner weis das ich auch dabei war


Ich bin ja auch nicht drauf, weil ich auch zu spät dort war.


----------



## zcei (30. August 2010)

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben 

Aber ist schon ärgerlich, wegen nem doofen Stau keinen HWBot Fame zu kriegen 
War doch nen Stau oder?

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr mitmache, werde ich überpünktlich sein  Will doch schließlich nix verpassen


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. August 2010)

Leuteeee 
Lower und Gamer wissens schon, ich bekomme 30km von mir weg (bonn) für 1,60€ das KG Dice 
Zum Glück der Typ sagt ich soll einfach mal vorbeikommen.
Ein gutes Stück günstiger als bei Dicedirekt.de...
Endlich was gefunden puhh.


----------



## ocjulchen (30. August 2010)

zum glück ist das in Heilbronner eck , zug fahen FTW


----------



## zcei (30. August 2010)

Chief: bei der Adresse, die ich dir gegeben hab? Greetz..

Wir zahlen bei der kommenden Session wieder 2€/kg weils sich nicht lohnt für 20kg so weit zu fahren.
Erst wieder bei was großem


----------



## Professor Frink (30. August 2010)

Nja, soo bombenbillig ist das auchnet. Wenn wir 30 Mins fahrn kriegn wirs für 1.10 
Dafür ist in berlin LN2 unerschwinglich -.-


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Chief: bei der Adresse, die ich dir gegeben hab? Greetz..
> 
> Wir zahlen bei der kommenden Session wieder 2€/kg weils sich nicht lohnt für 20kg so weit zu fahren.
> Erst wieder bei was großem



Jain,
Die haben mir eine Firma vorgestellt die verkauft, die selber verkaufen nicht.
Danke 
Naja bei 12,5KG zB spar ich 15€. Ist doch net schlecht.


----------



## anselm (30. August 2010)

Wir bezahlen 1,7€/kg für unser Trockeneis und das ist 13 Km entfernt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. August 2010)

Doch nur ca. 38km entfernt 
Ich finde es ist OK.
Aufjedenfall günstiger als im Inet.
@anselm :
Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch auf 1,40 runterhandeln


----------



## anselm (30. August 2010)

Biller als Internet ist es allemal. 
Das ist ja Wucher, wenn man da keine große Mengen kauft.
Außerdem sublimiert beim Transport ziemlich viel.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. August 2010)

Jop bei den 30km bleibt wenigstens noch was vom Dice übrig 
Ne aber echt, es ist allemal besser.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. August 2010)

ich finde alles ab 1,50 billig.

es gibt zwar bei mir in der nähe eine firma die trockeis verkauft(17km), aber leider für 1,80 den kg. un dann noch excl. der isobox.

bei normalen 30 kg ist in meinen fall i-net deutlich günstiger. hab probiert mit ihm zu verhandeln, aber er ist stur geblieben

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Professor Frink (30. August 2010)

Nja, wir zahln auch 2€ pro KG, dafür ist es vor der haustür und es sind Platten, und die halten ewig und sind sehr ergiebig.
Frei nach dem Motto:
Its not a Bug, its a feature !


----------



## anselm (30. August 2010)

Bei uns sind das quadratische Brocken und die halten auch ewig.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. August 2010)

Ist ja fast das gleiche. Aber Pellets sindhalt einfach beim benchen praktischer. Bei uns steht immer einer und hämmert mitm hammer aufm Dice rum 
Mitm Handtuch überm Eimer damit nix rausfliegt. Das ist noch echtes benchen Freunde ^^


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

Man, dieser 									 										I.nfraR.ed hat uns in Wprime32m beim Athlon XP 2500+ geknackt. 
Athlon XP 2500+ Barton processor

Das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen.
Dann müssen wir wohl alle Wprimetweaks, die wir haben auspacken.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. September 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir wohl alle Wprimetweaks, die wir haben auspacken.


 
Nadann lass mal hören 

MFG


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

Z.B. langsames hochtakten und dabei immer wieder Wprime laufen lassen. 
Wirkt manchmal Wunder, muss aber nicht immer so sein.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. September 2010)

Spannung rauf und Takt hochschrauben ist das einfachste 
Ansonsten stellt mal eine andere Thread Anzahl ein(2 oder 4) und lasst das paar mal laufen - die Ergebnisse schwanken zum Teil doch sehr stark bei wPrime.


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Spannung rauf und Takt hochschrauben ist das einfachste



Gut das könnte man auch machen. 
2,2v gehen wohl noch.
Aber da wird der nicht mehr großartig skalieren. Vielleicht noch 20-30 MHz


----------



## mAlkAv (1. September 2010)

Reicht doch. Meine Sockel A CPU's haben auch mit Luft 2.16V standgehalten und bis dahin skaliert, zumindest für CPU-Z (mehr gibt das A7N8X-E nicht).


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Ich glaube ihr müsst mir demnächst ein bissel behilflich sein was Sockel A angeht 
Ich hab jetzt ein Abit NF7-S,einen Sempron 2400, Athlon XP 1900 und Athlon XP 2000, nur brauche ich noch Ram (besroge ich) und ich muss für die Kühlung sorgen. Wenn ich jetzt ne Wakü hätte wäre das am einfachsten.
Kann mir jemand ne Luftkühl Alternative geben ?

LG


----------



## mAlkAv (1. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Thermaltake Volcano 10 benutzt, den gabs mal vor 2 Jahren für 10€ im MM und dank 6000rpm und dicker Kupferbasis hat der auch ordentlich Leistung- Ist aber nichts für die Ohren 

Edit: So sieht er aus: http://www.dansdata.com/images/quickshot011/ttv12640.jpg


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Okay, und was gibt es sonst noch so, oder war es das an Luküs (klar es gibt mehr für Sockel A) ?


----------



## mAlkAv (1. September 2010)

Kannst dir das hier ja mal näher anschauen:
Sockel A Cooler Roundup Seite 1 @ Hard Tecs 4U

Wenn du lieb fragst verkaufe ich meinen vielleicht, sofern denn Interesse besteht


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein Abit NF7-S,einen Sempron 2400, Athlon XP 1900 und Athlon XP 2000



Was für Athlon XP´s sind denn die beiden? (Athlon XP 1900 und Athlon XP 2000)
Palomino oder Thoroughbred ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Das weiss ich noch net da sie noch nicht verwendet hab 
Muss die Tage mal schauen.
Aber Barisan müsste es wissen, es sind/waren sein.


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

Falls du sie vor dir hast kann man das ganz leicht bestimmen. 
Ein Palominokern ist rechteckig und ein Thoroughbredkern ist so länglich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Die Athlons sind recheckig


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

Dann sind das Palominos. 

Edit: Die K7 Architektur lässt sich im allgemeinen nicht so hoch übertakten wie bei den heutigen Phenoms.
Z.B. ist für einen Palomino 2.0 GHz ziemlich viel und die meisten schaffen auch nicht mehr. 
Für einen Bartonkern sind 3.0 GHz ziemlich viel....


----------



## Lippokratis (1. September 2010)

oder gucken ob ein "Aufkleber" auf dem Prozessor ist mit den Spezifikationen(T-bred - Barton) oder ob es direkt auf den Die vom Prozessor steht(Palo - Thunderbird).

zu Kühler Hauptsache viel Kupfer und ein schneller Lufter.

Zum RAM für den Anfang reicht eigentlich jeder DDR400 RAM der CL 2-2-2 macht und für etreme Versuche dann RAM mit Winbond BH5 CHips oder Samsung TCCD Chips(einfach mal googlen)

@ die beiden Benchbrunos. mal versucht etwas mehr FSB und einen halben Multi weniger den Takt zu erreichen? Glaube zwar nicht das wPrime drauf skaliert (skaliert ja eigentlich nur auf CPU-Takt) aber versuchen könntet ihr es ja mal.


----------



## anselm (1. September 2010)

Ja können wir mal machen.
Das bringt zwar fast gar nichts aber zum 1. fehlen ja nur 0.8ms. 
Vielleicht bringt das ja so viel.


----------



## Barisan (1. September 2010)

@-Masterchief-
was es zwei XP mit Palomino Kern betrifft - Barisan's 2065.7 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino @ 2065.7MHz mit Thermalright Kupferkühler mit dicken (6000RPM) Lüfter von Delta war drin. Es wäre noch mehr zu verfügung da, aber mein Speicher wollte nicht mitziehen. Der Sempron ist ein SDA2400DUT3D, also mit einem Thoroughbred-B Kern.

EDIT
hor auf das was dir Lippo schreibt, die 500-er, und andere RAM's (Corsair, ADATA, Kingston) was ich habe laufen besser wo anderes. Ich suhe mir auch RAM's welcher, von performance,  besser zu K7 passen. Um die Speicher mit K7 zufriedenstellend laufen zu kriegen - das dauert. Glaub mir - hab selber geprobt und viel Talar ins Wind geschossen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Jup, schon gesichtet 
Ja, wegen Ram werde ich mich auch nach 500er umschauen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. September 2010)

auf den 500ter sind eh meisten TCCD Chips drauf. guck lieber nach Speicher mit guten Latenzen ist bei AMD wichtiger


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Gute (niedrige) Latenzen sind immer wichtig.
Ich werde dann halt schauen, ob ich noch was krieg (Bucht etc.)
Ich hätte aber auch noch 333er OEM hier


----------



## Nachtelf (1. September 2010)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich meinen Athlon 64 X 2 6000+ unter Luft über 3.6 GHz bekomme ?


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Mehr Spannung!


----------



## Nachtelf (1. September 2010)

Ich war schon auf 1.625V - kackt immer mit Blue Screen ab wenn ich auf 15x241=3615 MHz geh 
Alle anderen Spannungen auch schon angehoben.
Laut SIW hat der zweite Kern gute 15° mehr Temperatur


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Was willst du überhaupt machen? CPU-Z oder 2D benchen?


----------



## Nachtelf (1. September 2010)

Erstmal CPU-Z verbessern und dann 2D 
Irgenwie müssen da doch noch ein paar Punkte rumliegen.
Meine Arbeitszeiten sind im moment so unterschiedlich das es sich nicht lohnt DICE zu bestellen. 
Die letzten zwei Tage hab ich z.B. im Sauerland verbracht 
Und was das WE so bringt weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Also wenn das nicht schon das Ende der Fahnenstange ist, dann kannst du noch versuchen alle anderen Takte (NB, HT, Ram,..) zu lockern in dem du die Teiler runter setzt, die Ram-Timings ganz hoch. NB und CPU-NB-Spannung etwas anheben und unter Windows den Takt hochziehen. Wobei wirklich viel geht bei den Athlons halt nicht.


----------



## Nachtelf (1. September 2010)

Der RAM macht bei mir wohl nicht die probleme, ich denke eher ich hab da eine nicht so gute CPU erwischt.
Alles andere hab ich eigentlich schon probiert.
Muss ich wohl abwarten bis ich das erste mal was mit Dice mach 
Trotzdem THX für deine Tipps Mate 

edit: hat mich halt nur gewundert da mein 5200+ mir fast überall nen Goldenen gebracht hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

Boa Leute, die GTX 460 geht ja ab wie Schmids Katze !!
Bin grad nebenbei am testen, bin von 675 auf *edit *900 MHz ohne Vcore erhöhung und das Ding hat unter Last 52° 
3DMark stable
ich mag die


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Du, 3,6GHz sind nicht so schlecht. Die alten Athlon 64 waren ja noch ziemliche Krücken. Da hat glaub ich noch keiner die 4GHz gesehen. Ich kann im Moment nur nicht nachsehen weil HWbot spinnt.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

Alriin, hast du Erfahrung mit der GTX 460, ist das normal ?^^
Das sind schon 33% Übertaktung
*edit* Ohne Vcore Erhöhung ist bei 914 Schluss, krank


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Neee, kenn die nicht. Aber wenn die so gut geht, dann nehm ich sie dir gerne ab! *g*


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

Wieviel bietest du ?
habs eben durchgetestet, auf Stock Vcore ist sie bis 881 MHz komplett 3DMark stable. Das sind über 30 % 
Der aktuell beste im Bot hatte 925 drin, aber mit wieviel Vcore will ich net wissen 

Hab CPU momentan unter boxed und die limitiert krass, kann also keine ernsthaften Scores ansagen, aber am Samstag geht die CPU Subzero (4971 MHz stable), mal sehn was dann drin ist, da werd ich auch den Vcore der karte erhöhn


----------



## Alriin (1. September 2010)

Bench sie zur Sicherheit vorher mal mit maximalem stabilem Takt durch alle 3DMarks durch... sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

Jo werd ich tun, die bringt aber aktuell im Bot eh nur 0,X Punkte, wenig Results, viele Gulfis -.-
Da brauch ich meinen 920 schon auf 5 gigs um da wenigstens ansatzweise mithalten zu können. Hoffentlich skaliert das Ding auchnoch gut auf Spannung


----------



## Icke&Er (1. September 2010)

Du bekommst zwar weniger HW Points, aber mit dem Setting sind Global in Sicht 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

i7-920 + GTX 460 192SP ?
Nja, mal sehn, glaub ich eher net dran.


----------



## Turrican (1. September 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Du, 3,6GHz sind nicht so schlecht. Die alten Athlon 64 waren ja noch ziemliche Krücken. Da hat glaub ich noch keiner die 4GHz gesehen. Ich kann im Moment nur nicht nachsehen weil HWbot spinnt.


Also ich habs hauchdünn schon geschafft, mit sehr wenig vcore (stock ist da 1.40V gewesen) und trotz coldbug. 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Dürfe ev. der einzige 4ghz a64 im land sein.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. September 2010)

Nice 
Wobei "hauchdünn" es relativ genau trifft


----------



## Alriin (2. September 2010)

@Turrican

Mir war klar, dass es nur du sein kannst, wenn es einer schafft. Gratz!


----------



## mAlkAv (2. September 2010)

@Professor  Frink
Also 881MHz benchstable sind schon gut aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich. Wenn man sich mal ein paar Reviews anschaust schaffen durchaus einige Karten 850MHz-880MHz stabil und das alltagstauglich.

@Athlon 64
Es gibt auch einige Validations mit 4.2GHz+


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. September 2010)

johnksss gibt bei der 5450 nicht auf



> for the last time. this is a 5450 GDDR2 512MB card. it is not a GDDR3 1  GB card. i dont care what gpuz says. it's not reporting the card  correctly. and there is a picture of the box at the bottom. along with  diamond verifcation picture.  and i keep moving it back to where it belongs. this is why it shows over  in the GDDR3 section.



Aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben. Der ist für seinen Takt einfach zu gut.
Vielleicht hat er ja einfach ne falsche Karte in der Packung bekommen. 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt nochmal melden soll, wenn der es dann eh wieder hochläd.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2010)

Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein Foto der Karte oder nicht?
Wenn er die Packung ablichten kann, kann er doch auch die Karte ablichten.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> @Professor  Frink
> Also 881MHz benchstable sind schon gut aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich. Wenn man sich mal ein paar Reviews anschaust schaffen durchaus einige Karten 850MHz-880MHz stabil und das alltagstauglich.
> 
> @Athlon 64
> Es gibt auch einige Validations mit 4.2GHz+



Nja, wie definierst du alltagstauglich. Ich würde die 881 als Alltagstauglich definiern. Keine Spannungserhöhung, Temp unter 70°, 3DMark06 Loop stabil.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. September 2010)

@ 5450 Problematik
jetzt kann man eh nicht mehr sagen, weil er nur noch Futuremark links nimmt und die geben ja quasi null Infos über die verwendete Hardware. Aber warum sind 450MHz zu hoch für DDR2 Speicher?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. September 2010)

Nein die 450MHz sind nicht zu hoch, aber z.B TrueMonkey hat den Speicher auf 650Mhz und ist  schlechter.

johnksss's 36521 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 5450 DDR2 @ 730/450MHz
Da ist ein Bild der Karte dabei, aber ich kann da nicht erkennen ob es DDR2 oder 3 ist.


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> johnksss gibt bei der 5450 nicht auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht mehr melden. Ist mit der HWBot Moderation geklärt und passt so anscheinend.


----------



## fuzz3l (2. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Nein die 450MHz sind nicht zu hoch, aber z.B TrueMonkey hat den Speicher auf 650Mhz und ist  schlechter.
> 
> johnksss's 36521 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 5450 DDR2 @ 730/450MHz
> Da ist ein Bild der Karte dabei, aber ich kann da nicht erkennen ob es DDR2 oder 3 ist.



Schon mal was von Tweaken gehört? Richtigen Treiber, passendes LoD und passende Reihenfolge und bääm gibt das diesen Unterscheid...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. September 2010)

Hab mich halt gewundert, weil der für den niedrigen Speichertakt ziemlich gut ist.
Klar hab ich was davon gehört 
Wie gesagt, hab mich halt gewundert, weil es schon ein großer Unterschied für den Takt ist.

Ich denke mal TrueMonkey hat das  auch einigermaßen gut getweakt und die 200MHz mehr auf dem Speicher sollten ja auch durchschlagen.
Bei allen anderen geht GPU-z ja auch.
Naja was solls.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. September 2010)

Wiso weigert man sich denn einen Screenshot mit GPU-Z drauf zu machen? 
Nur damit alle endlich ruhe geben, wenn es wahr ist was er behauptet (versteh einer manche Leute )


----------



## mAlkAv (2. September 2010)

Er müsste doch nurmal den Kühler abnehmen dann sieht man ob es DDR2 ist oder nicht.
Außerdem ist GPU-Z Pflicht und es ist wohl weitsaus wahrscheinlicher dass das Schild auf der Verpackung falsch ist als das die Speicherart falsch ausgelesen wird


----------



## Professor Frink (2. September 2010)

Woho, im 3dMark03 geht die GTx 460 sogar bis 920 Mhz


----------



## fuzz3l (2. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich denke mal TrueMonkey hat das  auch einigermaßen gut getweakt und die 200MHz mehr auf dem Speicher sollten ja auch durchschlagen.



Nö hat er nicht...

Das erkennt man schon daran, dass er "7 of 7" Tests ausgewählt hat...
Wenn man die Tests einzeln in bestimmter Reihenfolge (die man ausprobieren muss) durchlaufen lässt, ist das Ergebnis höher...


----------



## mAlkAv (2. September 2010)

Fragt sich nur wie schlau der andere ist 
40FPS Unterschied im Nature mit 200MHz weniger Speichertakt(bei einer Karte mit nur 64bit Speicherinterface) ist mächtig viel, das holt er auch nicht mit LOD & Co. raus.


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2010)

Ist doch wurscht .....

Anscheinend hat er durchgeboxt das es so OK ist und dann wird das ja wohl passen.
Immerhin ist das der Teamcaptain des Teams und ich denke nicht das er es nötig hätte so einen Zauber zu machen wenn es nicht wirklich so wäre.
Vllt ist seine Beweisführung ein wenig unglücklich gewählt.

Aber das heißt ja nicht das er so auch vorn bleibt.
Die 5450er war nur ein Durchläufer die ich nur mal eben so gebencht hatte. 
Bedeutet also das ich schon was zulegen kann mit einer passenden Karte


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2010)

Anscheinend, ja. Ich hatte Turrican gebenten dem nachzugehen und er sagt, dass es okay ist


----------



## Professor Frink (2. September 2010)

So, jetzt hab ichs raus.
@stock Vcore ist die GTX 460 im 3d06 stabil bis 887
im 3d03 bis 951 

Geile Karte 
Was meint ihr, wieweit kann ich die Spannung anheben ? Stock ist 1v


----------



## Lower (2. September 2010)

@ Frink,

fang mal leicht an. Ich würde unter Luft bis 1.1 / 1.15V geben. Mal schauen was mit der Karte drinnen ist


----------



## Professor Frink (2. September 2010)

Ähem, ist das nicht nen bisserl viel, für "leicht" 
Die Leiste vom Afterburner geht nur bis 1213 mv 

*edit* Mein 1.500 Beitrag


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2010)

Taste dich einfach langsam voran. z.b. 1,05V


----------



## Professor Frink (2. September 2010)

Joa, aber mit GrakaOC bin ich halt noch unerfahren, und diese Karte ist leider meine Main.
Hätte also ganz gerne irgendwie nen Limit. Ob ich es erreiche oder überschreite ist ja trotzdem meine Sache


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

Hey ich habe gerade ein Commando und 2 sehr gute Cellis bekommen.
Die beiden 88GTX sind aber immer noch nicht da 
Der Verkäufer meint das Paket wäre zurückgekommen und ist seit 3 tagen nimmer on...


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Heyho, Zcei und ich räumen mit der HD5850 grade ab. So 30 Punkte dürften drin sein. Results gibts vorraussichtlich in 20mins.


----------



## zcei (4. September 2010)

Soooo, wir sind jetzt soweit fertig.

Egebnisse:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...hen-endlich-wieder-scores-34.html#post2178112

Und die Graka läuft auch noch


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Super Leute!!

Die 100 sind voller als voll 

und global habt ihr auch einiges zusammenbekommen!! 

weiter so!


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zu dem knacken der 100 Punkte Grenze  

Offtopic :
Ebay ftw 
*Der Iphone Karton wurde für 212€ verkauft *
Achja cool das hier ist 8000. Beitrag in dem Thread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




     
*
Link :
(muss man runterscrollen)  @@ iPhone 3GS 16 GB schwarz OVP Nur 1 Tag @@ bei eBay.de: Ohne Handyvertrag (endet 04.09.10 20:02:35 MESZ)

*


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Wie blöd muss man sein  ^^

B2T:

Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar bei pcmark05.
Es wird kein Ergebnis angezeigt, es steht, dass man die System Test Suite aktivieren soll, was ja schon der Fall ist. Ist eine Advanced Version von einer Mobobeilage.

Jemand ne Idee?

Ich habe nur die 11 System Tests ausgewählt. Muss da noch etwas dazu?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

mach mal einen Screenshot. Oder erscheint statt der Punkte ein orangener Button zwecks online Punkte?

normal muss man da gar nichts ändern, einfach starten


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht, was normalerweise passiert.

Der "Submit your result" Button ist nach dem Bench orange!


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

dann musst du den auch drücken. Das bekommst du die Punkte im Browser angezeigt. einen Screenshot von machen mit CPU-Z,GPU-Z, den Benchmarksettings und vlt. wenn es geht dem MB/s Wert vom XP-Startup


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

okay  danke!


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Ach menno, wieder ein problem 

siehe Screenshot unten

€dit: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Mhm, hab ich so auchnochnet gesehm probier mal das Result zu speichern und dann zu submitten


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

zjaa, dann kommt das!


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Mhm, des ist doof. Weiss ich auchnet weiter, bin kein PCMark Bencher, tut mir leid.


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

vllt können mir unsere gurus weiterhelfen  i hope so!


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

sind wirklich alle Tests durch gelaufen, also gibt es bei jeden Subtest einen Score(mal bei der Punkte-Seite nach unten scrollen)?


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Ich denke schon, nach jedem Test wird angezeigt.

zb.: Test 1/11 - finished

dann kommt halt der Test 2 usw.

möglicherweise eine Inkompatibilität zu Win 7?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> zb.: Test 1/11 - finished
> 
> dann kommt halt der Test 2 usw.



er kann auch durchlaufen und am ende ist trotzdem der webpage rendering test nicht durch gelaufen. guck mal ob alle Tests durch gelaufen sind(auf Details klicken nachdem Benchmark). welches win7 hast du 64 oder 32bit?


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

32bit

beim webpage rendering ist gerade ein init error passiert, wurde danach aber abgeschlossen, hmm

was nun? IE als Standardbrowser festlegen?


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Du sagst es


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

ja mal versuchen und die Sicherheitseinstellung etwas lockern auf mittel


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Soo,

also da steht folgendes:

anscheinend geht die Audiokompression nicht. In der LOG Datei steht, dass man den Media Encoder 9 braucht. Den kann ich aber nicht installieren weil er nur auf XP und Server 03 geht 

Hilfe !


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

!!!
Bei mir bricht es auch immer beim WebpageRendering ab 
Trotz Sicherheit auf niedrig und und und etc pp ...
Dann liegts wohl am  Media Encoder 9 der uns unter Win7 leider fehlt....


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

meint ihr es geht damit?

http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder4_Overview.aspx


----------



## Lippokratis (4. September 2010)

habt ihr mal versucht den Windows Encoder 9 32bit zu installieren? Sollte eigentlich klappen bei 32bit. Oder kommt dann ein Fehler? Mal mit Kompatibilitäts Moden versucht oder mit als Admistrator ausführen? Mit Windows 7 kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

werde ich mal versuchen. An den KM hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht gehabt


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. September 2010)

Das Problem bei mir ist das ich im Momment Windows 7 64 Bit habe 
Naja egal.. nald hab ich ja eh XP (benchos)


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

So Leute, Zcei und ich haben eben die 120 Punkte geknackt.
[hwbot=professorfrink_zcei]membergoal[/hwbot]

endlich wieder ne erfolgreiche Session


----------



## OCPerformance (4. September 2010)

Die karte geht gut.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Das Problem bei mir ist das ich im Momment Windows 7 64 Bit habe
> Naja egal.. nald hab ich ja eh XP (benchos)



es gibt auch eine 64bit Variante vom Encoder. Da musst du mal etwas googlen

@Frinks: Schöne Sache.

Geht am RAM von der Karte nicht noch was ist ja quasi noch @stock laut GPU-Z


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Hmh, leider wenig. 20 Mhz mehr und es ganb Fehler im 3DMark. Allerdings sind alle Runs bis auf den 06 noch wenig optimiert. CPU ging net wirklich hoch und es sind net die maximaltaktraten Da werden wir uns nochmal ransetzen uns ging es einfach darum nen paar Punkte unter Dach und fach zu bringen !


----------



## Lower (5. September 2010)

hmm,

der Kompmode wollte nicht. Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der Encoder nur auf XP, Server 2K3 und Win 2k installiert werden kann. Mit dem anderen Encoder gehts auch nicht 

ach schade 

also doch die 50 Points heute nicht geknackt 

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> also doch die 50 Points heute nicht geknackt
> 
> lg



Macht nix, anfang Oktober werden die 100 angepeilt


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Mit welcher HW tretet ihr denn an ?


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

Und wegen  der RAM-Sache.

Ich werde mal gucken, dass ich mir nen BIOS besorge wo ich erstens noch ein wenig mehr Core voltage geben kann (war bei 1,35. Das ist max. und unter dice finde ich, darf man noch ein wenig ) und auch dem Speicher mehr voltage geben kann.

Weil der ist echt schnell abgeschmiert. 1150 gingen glaub ich noch.. aber bin nicht sicher. Deswegen haben wirs mit 1125 durchrennen lassen.



//Edit:
Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem ATi RBE aus?


----------



## speddy411 (5. September 2010)

Inwiefern ? Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer. Mit GPU speicherst du das BIOS und mit dem RBE kannst du es dann bearbeiten und mit Winflash aufspielen.

Allerdings lässt sich damit die Spannung nicht höher anheben als es Hardwareseitig zugelassen ist.


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

Hm. ist denn Hardwareseitig der RAM nicht änderbar? Weil da steht immer 0 mV, was ja unrealistisch ist.

wo kann ich rausfinden, ob 1,35V das Hardwareseitige Maximum ist?


----------



## speddy411 (5. September 2010)

Mit RBE kannst du sowieso nicht mehr Spannung anlegen als die Karte mit dem BIOS bekommt von daher ist der RBE fürs extreme OC nicht geeignet.
Der RBE lohnt sich nur fürs BIOS Tuning hinsichtlich des GPU/RAM Takts und der Lüfterdrehzahl sowie den einzelnen Lastprofilen.


Für die Spannungen würde ich es einfahc mal mit diesem Tool probieren.. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,683896/Download-GPU-Tool-Beta/Tools/Download/


----------



## Lower (5. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit welcher HW tretet ihr denn an ?



ich habe für die Session mit Masterchief das zur Verfügung:

Maximus III Extreme
Dominator GT Rams - 2200er CL7
i5 670 (vor allem für 2D GlobalPoints)
i7 860 - für 3D Benches

Commando
Celeron 352 und 356

und falls ich das nötige Kleingeld habe kommt noch ein AM3 oder 1366 Setup dazu. Es hängt einzig und allein vom Onlineshop ab ob sie ein retourniertes Board und CPU annehmen. Dann wäre ein 1366 Setup drinnen  

an GPUs habe ich noch da:

GTX260
GtX480 - da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Pot draufschnalle :S Ist sicher ne geniale Benchkarte, ich denke mal soweit CB frei 

Ich hoffe, dass einige Pünktchen zusammenkommen 

Und sobald die Quadro FX 1700M im Bot eingetragen ist habe ich meine 50 voll! Habe schon den 3DMark03/05/06 gebencht. Dh 6 Punkte in jedem Fall!


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit welcher HW tretet ihr denn an ?



Ich werde bei der Session mit Lower folgendes zur Verfügung haben :

*GPUs*: 
8800GTS 640
8800GTS 512
2x 8800GTX (hoffentlich)
HD5850

*CPUs*:
Phenom2 x4 965 BE
Phenom2 x2 555 BE
Semprons 140
Celerons, wahrscheinlich  346,347 und 352.
Athlon XP 1900
Athlon XP 2000
Sempron 2400

*Boards : *
MSI 790FX GD70
Crosshair 4 Formula
Asus Commando
Abit NF7-S

*Arbeitsspeicher :
*4GB Dominator GT 1600 CL7 

Für die GPUs wird mir Lovro sein i7 Untersatz zur Verfügung stellen 

Natürlich wird ordentlich Dice und LN2 am Start sein nicht zu vergessen dementsprechend der8auer Pots


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht, klingt spannend 
Aber passt mal auf dass ihr euch nicht übernehmt...
Wielange wollt ihr denn benchen ? Mit dem ganzen Kram den ihr da geschrieben habt kann man ja Wochen verbringen...
@ Lower
Was zum Geier willst du jetzt noch mit nem 1366 Sys ? Das hat seine Hochzeit zu 80-90% hinter sich, dann warte lieber auf SandyBridge... mit den i7-860 bist du doch soweit ganz vernünftig ausgestattet aktuell.


----------



## Lower (5. September 2010)

Hoi Frink,

hmm war eher eine Überlegung, weil ich ja noch nicht allzuviele GPUs habe und ich dann eher "unterbeschäftigt" wäre. Wir werden 3 Tage lang benchen, also gute 55 Stunden 

Zuerst werden natürlich die wichtigen Sachen gebencht 

Evtl kommt noch nen schönes Kärtchen dazu, mal guggen. Zuerst möchte das Geld verdient werden


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

Wenn ihr wirklich alle Sachen von dir und Chief durchbencht habt ihr aber mehr als 3 Tage zu tun.

Vor allem, weil man nicht drei Tage straight durchbenchen kann. Ich hab selbst gemerkt, dass Unkonzentriertheit der größte Feind ist.

Und schon alleine mit dem 955er kann man sich gute 5 Stunden beschäftigen. (Für alle Benches)

Für die 5850 haben wir uns auch so 3-4 Stunden zeit genommen.

Und alle Combos usw. da kommt einiges zusammen.

Ich würde erstmal vortesten, welche Sachen denn gut gehen und Prioritäten setzen. Vor allem, weil Masterchief noch keine Dice Erfahrung hat oder?

Da sofort auf die Kacke zu hauen und alles unter LN2 zu klatschen ist nicht sooo sinnvoll...

Und an Lowers Stelle würd ich mich mal nicht unterbeschäftigt fühlen. Du wirst genug zu tun haben  Chief wird das ja alles nicht alleine packen. Und wenn du dann immer wieder von deinem Setup weggerissen wirst...


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

So wieder da,
Alsoooo es wird so ablaufen das wir über 50 Stunden Zeit haben (Unmengen Kaffe und Energy Drinks werden nötig sein).
Wahrscheinlich schaffen wir eh nicht alles aber es wird alles mit genommen für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Mega Rage (5. September 2010)

Welches OS ist das beste für SuperPi? Ich hab gehört das WinXp besser geeignet ist als Win7?


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

Gibts auch 50 Stunden Live-Report in TS3? 
Ihr habt euch ja ordentlich was vorgenommen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Welches OS ist das beste für SuperPi? Ich hab gehört das WinXp besser geeignet ist als Win7?


Für Super PI in der Regel XP 



zøtac schrieb:


> Gibts auch 50 Stunden Live-Report in TS3?
> Ihr habt euch ja ordentlich was vorgenommen...


Mal gucken


----------



## Mega Rage (5. September 2010)

Alles klar dann nehm ich ab jetzt winxp.                          
@masterchief: da werdet ihr aber n Haufen Dice brauchen
Ihr seit ja schon im Team oder? 
Ich wunsch euch jetzt schon viel Spaß


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

Also das wäre das unsinnigste was ihr machen könntet.

Wir waren einmal im Teamspeak, weil wir zu dritt einen Pot hatten.

Und bei der Session vorgestern/gestern hatten wir 2 Pots und waren zu dritt beschäftigt, sodass wir nur einmal gaanz kurz drin waren.

Und wenn du als Dice/LN2 Neuling mit nem Haufen HW da rumstehst und Lovro auch am benchen ist, hast du dich gefälligst zu konzentrieren  Da ist TS erstmal unwichtig!

Mir zumindest war meine 5850 zu teuer, als dass ich dabei im TS war.


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2010)

Hey Mega Rage 

Du kannst im Kontrollzentrum der Benutzergruppe "HWBot-Crew" beitreten. Dann kannst du die Signatur richtig anzeigen lassen


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Jop, ich denke auch nicht das wir im TS sein werden....
Aber Fusion Pot Rev. 2 wird ganz klar mit dabei sein 
Dice wird in Österreich gekauft sowie auch LN2....


----------



## Lower (5. September 2010)

@ Zcei: Ich habe ja schon einige meiner sachen getestet, zumindest unter Dice.

Das 3D Setup muss nicht weiter optimiert werden, da weiß ich für jeden Benchmark die Taktraten, die eingestellt werden müssen. Allerdings habe ich noch keine GPU-Subzero Erfahrung, weshalb ich vor dem Oktober die GTX260 mal vorsichtig unter Dice benchen werde 

Neu ist für mich der i5 670, der am Mittwoch ein bisschen Dice spendiert bekommt. Damit wage ich einen besonderen Versuch, ist noch geheim  

Also ich werde Marvin sicher einiges zeigen (müssen). Aber das stört mich überhaupt nicht, deswegen ist er ja da . Ich freue mich schon auf die Session , mal sehen was wir herausholen können.

lg Lower

ps: zcei und chief, kommt ts!


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Also ich werde Marvin sicher einiges zeigen (müssen)



Naja jeder hat ein "erstes mal" (jaja... ) und jeder hat mal angefangen


----------



## Lower (5. September 2010)

Genau, Alriin hat mir am Anfang alles erklärt, zwar war er nicht bei mir, aber er hat mir immer schnell auf PMs geantwortet!


----------



## anselm (5. September 2010)

@-Masterchief-
Hast du für den Sempron 2400 auch guten Speicher?
Der hat nämlich einen festen Multi und den Speicherteiler kann man auch nicht so ohne weiteres verändern. (stürzt dann oft ab)
Wenn du mit dem 2400 MHz erreichen willst, hast du schon einen 240 MHz FSB.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. September 2010)

Hi,
Ne ich brauch noch Ram, werde mich diesbezüglich auch noch kümmern


----------



## Barisan (6. September 2010)

@Masterchief
kennt ihr zwei den Geruch von verbranten HW? Eglich... Bench-Session zu machen gute Idee, genug Ehrgeiz und HW habt ihr auch. DICE ok - LN2 sollt ihr sein lassen. Ehrlich zu sagen, ich bin sehr gespannt was diese Aktion euch bringt. Viel Glück.

@Lower
War nicht böse oder zynisch gemeint, nu das was sich Masterchief vorgenommen hat ist ein bissl zu viel.
LG


----------



## Lower (6. September 2010)

Hey Barisan,

wieso denn? Habe eh schon genügend Erfahrung mit Dice und mit LN² habe ich auch schon mal gebencht. Das geht schon klar 

Und ja ich kenne Geruch von verbrannter HW :S

Die Aktion ist vor Allem dazu da, dass Masterchief und ich einmal gemeinsam benchen. Der Zweck des Ganzen ist wiederum, dass das Team immer irgendwo zusammenhält, seien es Professor Frink und zcei oder wir eben. Auch Dr. House hat einen langen Weg auf sich genommen um mit Roman benchen zu können. Ich denke es wird eine lustige Session und ich werde mich bemühen Marvin so viel es geht beizubringen. Ein wenig habe ich ja schon gelernt 

lg Lower


----------



## zcei (6. September 2010)

Der Unterschied zu euch ist nur, dass Frink und ich fünf Minuten auseinander wohnen und deshalb sowieso immer zusammen benchen 

Aber bin auch mal gespannt 

Schon Maßstäbe, was an LN2 und Dice da sein wird?


Edit: Aaargh :\ Meine tolle 5850 ist nur mit x4 Lanes gelaufen -.- Wie viel Unterschied macht das zu 16?


----------



## mAlkAv (6. September 2010)

Dürfte schon einen spürbaren Unterschied machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. September 2010)

@Barisan:
Hi,
Es ist klar das ich nicht alles an HW an einem WE schaffe aber einiges wird schon gehen 
Und klar werde ich erst mit Dice Erfahrung machen bevor LN2 an die Reihe kommt. 
Apropo,
mAlKAv könntest du meinen Karten noch vor Oktober einen Vmod verpassen oder geht das zeitlich nicht ?

LG


----------



## mAlkAv (6. September 2010)

Heißt das noch im September? In der letzten Woche könnte es klappen, allerdings brauch ich dann nochmal genaue Infos(PN). Kann sein dass ich erst noch Potis kaufen muss


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. September 2010)

Also die Session ist vom 08.10 - 10.10, kiregst aber noch ne PN


----------



## Barisan (6. September 2010)

@Lippokratis
Gute Scores, knappe unterschied


----------



## Lippokratis (6. September 2010)

ja. obwohl ich etwas höher takte komme ich kaum vorbei. Lieht wohl am langsamen RAM, aber das Board ist zickig mit dem RAM, das wird es schwer dich einzuholen


----------



## Barisan (6. September 2010)

@Lippokratis
Was für RAM hast Du drin? Mein Mobo rennt mit OCZ Platinum DDR3 14400 @1800MHz 8-8-8-24-2T. Ich hatte sehr gute erfahrungen mit ADATA Vitesta Extreme 800+. In Schublade habe ich noch, neben ADATA, Cell Shocks PC2 8800 5-5-5-16-1T welcher bald in Einsatz kommen.

EDIT
Apropos zickige Mobo, StrikerII Extreme hält die Krone diesbezüglich.


----------



## Lower (6. September 2010)

Wohoo endlich!!!

50 Punkte geknackt
Top 40 im Team 
Top 20 in Österreich

  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angepeilt sind erstmal 70 Punkte und Platz 35 im Team. Diese Grenze soll am Mittwoch fallen 

lg Lower


----------



## zøtac (6. September 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Professor Frink (6. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, aber benutze doch keine Screenshots, das ist Steinzeit 
Den HWBOT tags gehört die Zukunft. Na, wenn du dich mit Masterchief zusammentust dann sind auch die 100p kein großes Hindernis mehr. Zcei und ich wollen in die Top1000 und das werden wir mit der nächsten Session erreichen


----------



## Lower (6. September 2010)

Overclockers League?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. September 2010)

Klar, Top 1000 Overclockers League, da ist die Einsteigsschwelle aktuell bei 133 Punkte, wir haben 122 
SInd aktuell auf Platz 1069


----------



## Lower (7. September 2010)

Super 

Wünsche euch viel Glück! 

Bei mir geht es am Mittwoch weiter. Da teste ich den Core i5 670 mal unter Dice, mal sehen was da geht 

Jau, ich möchte mal die 70 knacken und dann auf die 100 zugehen. 

lg Lovro


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. September 2010)

Gut Lovro 
Und euch (Fink&Zcei auch viel Glück).
Das mit den HWBot Codes ist wirklich sehr praktisch 
Noch ca. 1 Monat  dann gehts auf nach Österreich.


----------



## Lower (7. September 2010)

Super 

wird bestimmt sehr genial!  Freu mich schon drauf! 

lg Lovro


----------



## Icke&Er (7. September 2010)

Und wehe da kommt nicht ein Haufen Punkte zusammen 

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. September 2010)

Ohja, ich freu mich auch schon, hoffe das Mushkin uns nicht enttäuscht 
Und Punkte wirds auch ordentlich geben i7 860 @ 5 - 5,1  benchstable


----------



## anselm (7. September 2010)

Wir haben noch mal ein paar Ergebnisse hochgeladen.
Jetzt haben wir deutlich die 300 Punkte geknackt.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Werde mich aus Privatendgründen erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Extreme Overclocking verabschieden. Bleib euch aber weiterhin erhalten^^

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Professor Frink (8. September 2010)

Oh, schade 
Wie meinst du das ? Aus dem Extreme overclocking zurückziehen ? Nurnoch RetroHW ohne Subzero ? 
oder jegliches OC ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. September 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Werde mich aus Privatendgründen *erst mal *auf unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Extreme Overclocking verabschieden.



Er sagte nicht das er für immer weg ist ausserdem meint er bestimmt generell Overclocking.
Schade, ich hoffe das er bald wieder kommt.


PS: Komm bitte Teamspeak. ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (8. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Er sagte nicht das er für immer weg ist außerdem meint er bestimmt generell Overclocking.
> Schade, ich hoffe das er bald wieder kommt.
> 
> PS: Komm bitte Teamspeak. ^^



Richtig generell das Overclocking!


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2010)

Schade :/ Aber heißt ja nicht für immer


----------



## Schnitzel (9. September 2010)

Tja, auch ich hab mich die letzte Zeit ziemlich rar gemacht.
Das wird wohl auch noch einige Zeit so bleiben weil ich mich erst mal um ein paar andere Dinge kümmern muss.
Die Punkte bleiben da wo sie sind, ich schau ab und an mal vorbei und anfangen werde ich mit Sicherheit auch wieder.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> und anfangen werde ich mit Sicherheit auch wieder.


 
Das will ich aber schwer hoffen 

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. September 2010)

So Leute,
Gute Neuigkeit die beiden 8800gtx sind da 
Jetzt müssen sie alle nur noch nen Vmod kriegen 

Mal ne Frage:
Meint ihr die Revodrive würde ihre Power auch ausfalten wenn man sie nicht im Raid betreibt ?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/eu/a552938.html

Dann müsste man die Karte beim benchen isolieren


----------



## Lippokratis (9. September 2010)

die Karte läuft intern als RAID - also immer, darum ist die ja so schnell. Beim PCMark05 ist die aber sicherlich zu schnell - Limit für XP-Startup sind 220MB/s


hast du die GTXen schon mal getestet was so geht?


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. September 2010)

Hm,
Achso dann wirds eine Vertex 2 60GB, danke 

Ne noch nicht getestet, musste noch Hausaufgaben erledigen aber werde ich die Tage mal machen.


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2010)

@ Lippo: Werde mir ein Revodrive zum benchen zulegen. Den XP Startup test muss man einfach mit Kopieren von Dateien ausbremsen. Die restlichen Tests sind ja nicht limitiert. Dann kann man ordentliche Scores damit erreichen. Aber auch nur im PC05. 3D hat es 0 Einfluss.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. September 2010)

revodrive ist imemr so ein ding, zwar einfach, aber auch nur mittelmaß.

zu dem peis kriegt man fast das hier.

Acard ANS-9010B RAM Disk Modul für SSD / Comex onlineshop - Quickburn duplicator, CD, DVD, BD, blu-ray, Epson, Rimage, Primera, IMT, Imedia, TEAC, Sony, Acard, kopieer toren, copy tower, disc printer, disc publisher, SCSI, IDE, RAID, S-ATA SATA contr

oder wenns richtig high end sein soll, dann das hier

Acard ANS-9010 RAM Disk Modul für SSD / Comex onlineshop - Quickburn duplicator, CD, DVD, BD, blu-ray, Epson, Rimage, Primera, IMT, Imedia, TEAC, Sony, Acard, kopieer toren, copy tower, disc printer, disc publisher, SCSI, IDE, RAID, S-ATA SATA contro

ist zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür kann man des auch nochmals ins raid 0 packen, was mit der revo nicht möglich ist.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zøtac (9. September 2010)

Die Teile sind schon irgendwie Lustig, nur muss man bei den 299€ noch den RAM dazu rechnen  die werden ja ohne Speicher geliefert


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2010)

Aber dafür fegen die (fast) alle SSDs weg ^^


----------



## Lower (9. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Lippo: Werde mir ein Revodrive zum benchen zulegen. Den XP Startup test muss man einfach mit Kopieren von Dateien ausbremsen. Die restlichen Tests sind ja nicht limitiert. Dann kann man ordentliche Scores damit erreichen. Aber auch nur im PC05. 3D hat es 0 Einfluss.



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, denn für 200€ ist das wirklich ne tolle SSD, außerdem kann man die auch später für den Haupt PC verwenden


----------



## Lippokratis (9. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Lippo: Werde mir ein Revodrive zum benchen zulegen. Den XP Startup test muss man einfach mit Kopieren von Dateien ausbremsen. Die restlichen Tests sind ja nicht limitiert. Dann kann man ordentliche Scores damit erreichen. Aber auch nur im PC05. 3D hat es 0 Einfluss.



Ist ein feines Teil. Dann bin ich mal auf deine Test und Ergebnisse gespannt
Finde persönlich die externe Lösungen besser, weil es auch für ältere Systeme zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> revodrive ist imemr so ein ding, zwar einfach, aber auch nur mittelmaß.
> 
> zu dem peis kriegt man fast das hier.
> 
> ...



Preis/Leistung ist beim RevoDrive aber um ein Vielfaches besser. Denke, dass die wenigsten hier global ganz vorne beim PC05 mitspielen wollen. Denn dafür brauchst du locker 4-5 von den Acard im RAID. Unbezahlbar für die paar Punkte


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

Ich hab die Crucial Real SSD 300 mit 128 GB und bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden.
Die hat auch schon Sata 6gb/s und kann es auch wirklich nutzen.
Die soll doch schneller sein als die Vertex 2 oder?


----------



## Lippokratis (9. September 2010)

ja ist sicherlich schneller weil SATA3 und ist auch teuerer  . Die Vertex 2 nutzt ja SATA2 theoretisch maximal aus, mehr als 285/275 geht ja nicht mit SATA2. Ich schaffe mit meiner Vertex 2 ca. 120MB/s XP-Startup (Core2Duo + ICH10) beim PCMark05, damit man mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat


----------



## Barisan (9. September 2010)

hm, schöne sachen. Da ich selber über drei Gygabyte I-RAM's verfüge weiss ich wie die sich auch beim Benchmark (PCM05) verhalten. 1 I-RAM gibt 127.000MBs beim XP Startup, 2*I-RAM erreicht eine geschwindigkeit von 175 - 180MBs drei von dem ergeben 210 - 220MBs was schon Limit ist. Wenn ich mir zusammenrechne was ich dafür ausgegeben habe komme ich auf ~500€. Für die Kohle könnte ich mir auch eine sehr gute SSD zulegen mit gleichen Werten. Wenn es nur um Benchmark geht ja - für andere zwecke ist SSD doch bessere lösung.

EDIT
alle I-RAM's sind in RAID0 Stripping Verbund über HW RAID Controller von Promise mit 250MB Cache, das kommt noch dazu. Mit Onboard Kontroller habe ich die angegeben Werte nicht erreicht (ob das ICHR9 oder ICHR10 war). Jeder soll sich Gedanken machen ob er sich in ähnliches Unternehmen reinsturzt, es geht um eine Stange Geld was eigentlich nur einem Zweck dient.


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ja ist sicherlich schneller weil SATA3 und ist auch teuerer  . Die Vertex 2 nutzt ja SATA2 theoretisch maximal aus, mehr als 285/275 geht ja nicht mit SATA2. Ich schaffe mit meiner Vertex 2 ca. 120MB/s XP-Startup (Core2Duo + ICH10) beim PCMark05, damit man mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat




Hm ich hab kein PCMark05 , der kostet ja was oder?

Aber ich hab HDtune und hab Minimum  271 mb/s lesen.
Als die Platte noch leer war hatte ich so knapp 300 aber jetzt ist sie immerhin schon halbvoll.


----------



## Barisan (9. September 2010)

@Mega Rage
einfach beim Futuremark downloaden. Eine Lizenz kannst Du kaufen aber es geht auch ohne.


----------



## Chicago (9. September 2010)

Hi, bei diesem Heaven-Bench, muß da PhysX aus sein?
Wenn ja, ist da ja einiges zu melden!



> *Forbidden Optimisations:*
> 
> *#* PhysX<



gruß Chicago


----------



## Lippokratis (9. September 2010)

Wenn das in den Regeln steht - logo. Nur  weil die Regeln ja später gekommen als der Benchmark ist das ja trotzdem verboten - einfach melden


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Wir haben die 23k Marke geknackt!!! Gratulation an alle 

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]

Meine Mars läuft 

[hwbot=1051660]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2010)

Nice Work 

weiter so


----------



## theLamer (11. September 2010)

Nice one, 
gogo 24k ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. September 2010)

SUPER   

@roman:
Bin gespannt wie die Mars abgehen wird


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

Klasse!
Vielleicht kann ich auch iwann mal Punkte holn, 2, 3 Wochen nach Weinachten 
 und auf auf, die 30k warten


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. September 2010)

Cool!

*Weiß jemand ob ein Athlon 64 5200+ und ein Athlon 64 3500+ einen CB hat?*

@Zotac

Hast du dein CIV wieder?


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hast du dein CIV wieder?


Jo, nur keinen Pot und kein Dice


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2010)

23.000  - good job team


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Jo, nur keinen Pot und kein Dice



Bei einem (sehr) günstigem Pot kann ich dir ja helfen, ich lass auch gerne noch etwas am Preis nach. Aber das weißt du ja


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei einem (sehr) günstigem Pot kann ich dir ja helfen, ich lass auch gerne noch etwas am Preis nach. Aber das weißt du ja


Joo, nur bei mir is des Geld imo sehr sehr knapp^^
Und ich glaub ich kauf mir keinen Dice Pot sondern sofort nen LN2 Pot den ich für beides nutzen kann. Da komm ich am ende günstiger weg, ich will ja iwann auch mal mit Liquid Nitrogen benchen


----------



## Turrican (11. September 2010)

Gratulation zu den 23K 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> *Weiß jemand ob ein Athlon 64 5200+ und ein Athlon 64 3500+ einen CB hat?*
> 
> ...


wenn die cpus 90/65nm sind, ja.
welche sind es denn genau ("core-name", sockel)?


----------



## RedCobra (11. September 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir ihr geht ja richtig ab 

wenns so weiter geht müssen wir ja bald angst haben 


Gruß Sven


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

Was heißt da bald ? ....ihr solltet jetzt schon Angst haben 


Nice work Team .....da trink ich doch gleich mal ein weizen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Ich auch  Natürlich nur bestes Berg-Bier  

Werde jetzt noch etwas meine Mars testen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

Hast du noch genug oder soll ich dir Nachschub bringen ?

Vllt könnte man das ja mit einer mini Session mit Ln 2 verbinden


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Ja das sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal machen 

Ein paar Flaschen sind noch da - aber nicht mehr viel. Wenns reicht hol ich mir Oktober/November den 990X (Wenn er dann schon da ist). Dann müssen wir mal wieder ran


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

Jepp bis dahin sollten vllt auch ein paar  6000er Karten verfügbar sein


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih AMD/ATI  *gg*

Habe heute noch eine GTX260 Lightning bekommen. Die möchte dann auch mal richtig gebencht werden


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2010)

Mensch da gehts deinem Bankkonto ja wieder besser wa Roman 

PS: Man da wird man ja gezwungen auch ne Flasche Bier aufzumachen ^^

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

Ich bekomme im Laufe der Woche noch zwei 260er/192 ....die sollte ich auch richtig befeuern.
Und ein paar 460er hätte ich auch noch ....wird mal Zeit vier Grakas aufs Board zu schnallen


----------



## RedCobra (11. September 2010)

WOW hört sich echt lecker an Roman  wir können auch mal wieder zusammen benchen wäre echt mal wieder cool  I Love ATI da werde ich auchmal wieder was Global machen die Karte wird verdammt viel Power haben....



Gruß Sven


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. September 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Gratulation zu den 23K
> 
> wenn die cpus 90/65nm sind, ja.
> welche sind es denn genau ("core-name", sockel)?



Das wäre einmal der Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Windsor 65nm
und der                 Athlon 64  -  3500+ Orleans  90nm


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Hey Sven 

Ja wir müssen auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder ran  Muss nur mal die Zeit und vorallem das Geld dafür finden


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe heute noch eine GTX260 Lightning bekommen. Die möchte dann auch mal richtig gebencht werden


 

Geht mit der was ?...ich hatte eine 260er Lightning da und bei der konnte ich noch nicht mal 1Mhz anheben ohne das sie sofort abstürzte ....die war das allerletzte


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Ich habe sie nur kurz angetestet. 730MHz Core und 1160 MHz RAM problemlos. Mal schauen was die Karte unter der SingleStage so macht.


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

Dann scheint deine in Ordnung zu sein ....die 260er ist in der RMA da sie noch nicht mal auf Stock benchstabil war


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nicht mal auf Stock benchstabil war


 
Das kenne ich von meiner ATI 3870. 
Vantage ging einfach nicht durch.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Das ist sch*****. Als die 260er heute ankam habe ich einen SMD Kondensator unten in der Verpackung gefunden  Nach langem Suchen habe ich den Platz gefunden und ihn wieder angelötet. Hoffe sie leidet nicht darunter.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2010)

Das ist ja auch übel. War die neu oder gebraucht?

PS: Des Esa den du mir empfohlen hast ist echt gut. Bald gehts dann an die erste richtige Karte ^^

MFG


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Gebraucht. Eine Ecke ist auch etwas lediert. Denke die ist dem Vorbesitzer mal runtergefallen  Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## RedCobra (12. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey Sven
> 
> Ja wir müssen auf jeden Fall auch mal wieder ran  Muss nur mal die Zeit und vorallem das Geld dafür finden


 

Jop geht mir genauso  werde ich mir aber vormerken und diesmal keine Wollstrümpfe 


Gruß Sven


----------



## Barisan (12. September 2010)

@der8auer
meine Zotac GTX 260² schafft 765/1260 ohne Mods. Ich bin gesppant auf die GTX280 AMP Edition, welche nächste Woche eintrudeln sollte... mal schauen was die bringt.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Mann warum habt ihr alle so ein Schwein mit euren GTXen!? 

Ich hatte schon 4 Stück und 3 davon haben unter 720MHz Schluss gemacht. Wenigstens macht die ein 730MHz Rockestable ohne Murren ^^

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2010)

Ist halt immer die Frage wie die Karte auf Kälte + Spannung skaliert. Heißt nicht, dass deine schlecht ist!


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Also auf Spannung haben die 3 alle nicht skaliert 
Naja aber dafür laufen sie (2) schön angenehm im 24/7 Sys ^^

MFG


----------



## OCPerformance (12. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist sch*****. Als die 260er heute ankam habe ich einen SMD Kondensator unten in der Verpackung gefunden  Nach langem Suchen habe ich den Platz gefunden und ihn wieder angelötet. Hoffe sie leidet nicht darunter.




Eigentlich nicht so lange die karte nicht ohne betrieben wurde sollte das ganze ohne Murren funtkionieren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

So, *Planänderung*.

Ich werde erst im Winter eine Session mit Lower machen (es lohnt sich einfach nicht für die paar Tage 850 km zu fahren ).
Dadurch hab ich minimal mehr Geld für Hardware und es wird dann doch ein i7 Setup (Domis 1600 cl7, P6T WS Professional, i7 920.).

Hoffe auch das meine GTXen gut sind werde sie die nächsten 2 Wochen mal testen (wenn Setup da ist)


----------



## zcei (12. September 2010)

Welche Domis holst du dir genau? Unter Umständen könnte es besser sein, andren Ram zu nehmen. Zum Beispiel die Kingston Hyper X. . die takten gut


----------



## Barisan (12. September 2010)

@Icke&Er
Mann muss auch nach 65nm Core fertigung suchen. Die GPU's lassen sich ohne Mod mit Tools sehr gut übervolten. Dem entsprechend soll auch MEM VMOD gemacht werden. Meine lief in angegebenem Takt ohne VMOD für Speicher uns dass ist ende der Fahnenstange unter Luftkühlung. Mit MEM VMOD und WaKü schaft die noch mehr.

EDIT
Ich habe für einige hier in Dorf paar Rechner zusammengebaur und zwei 260 (ich denke das war Sparkle oder Leadtek und CF) mit 55nm getestet und eingebaut. Die waren leider nicht so gut wie meine 65nm. Mann könnte per Software nichts ändern und hat es ausgesehen als dass die OCP gehabt haben. Erst mit gemodeten BIOS war möglich die GPU's richtig zu übertakten.

EDIT2
@der8auer
eigentlich 65nm verträgt mehr GPU VCore als 55nm, die frage ist ob ein oder anderer Hersteller die augebremmst (OCP) hat oder nicht. Bei mir ist der Fall das die Zotac sehr gut auf V erhohung reagiert wie auch auf die Kälte.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Welche Domis holst du dir genau? Unter Umständen könnte es besser sein, andren Ram zu nehmen. Zum Beispiel die Kingston Hyper X. . die takten gut



Ich weiss die Hyperx haben glaub ich keinen CB und mit viel V geht richtig was aber es werden wahrscheinlich die hier :
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT6GX3M3A1600C7) bei Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Icke&Er
> Mann muss auch nach 65nm Core fertigung suchen. Die GPU's lassen sich ohne Mod mit Tools sehr gut übervolten.


 
Das ist ja das lustige! Es waren 3x 65nm (PoV, XFX, Leadtek) und auch 216sp waren an Board. Erst meine Sparkle 55nm haut da die 730MHz raus 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Icke&Er
> Mann muss auch nach 65nm Core fertigung suchen. Die GPU's lassen sich ohne Mod mit Tools sehr gut übervolten. Dem entsprechend soll auch MEM VMOD gemacht werden. Meine lief in angegebenem Takt ohne VMOD für Speicher uns dass ist ende der Fahnenstange unter Luftkühlung. Mit MEM VMOD und WaKü schaft die noch mehr.



Meine Lightning ist 55nm und lässt sich per Software verändern. Sollte theoretisch besser gehen als die 65nm.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Reicht, wenn du es bein anmelden einstellst!

Tipp: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (12. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> So, *Planänderung*.
> 
> Ich werde erst im Winter eine Session mit Lower machen (es lohnt sich einfach nicht für die paar Tage 850 km zu fahren ).
> Dadurch hab ich minimal mehr Geld für Hardware und es wird dann doch ein i7 Setup (Domis 1600 cl7, P6T WS Professional, i7 920.).
> ...



Klingt gut das Sys, sind ordentlich Punkte drin bei, mal sehn ob du besser bist als ich


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Klingt gut das Sys, sind ordentlich Punkte drin bei, mal sehn ob du besser bist als ich



Jop, schau dir mal den Score an : DomagojX's 16151 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1107MHz
Da gibts schon mehr Punkte als mit ner 5850 
Tja wir werden sehen ob ich mit meiner 5850 mehr reisse und ob mein i7 gut ist


----------



## zcei (12. September 2010)

Ich dachte du hast 2 88GTX?

Und iwie würd ich dich auslachen wenn du voll die 920er Krücke kriegst  Aber wollen wa ja mal nicht hoffen. Hast du mal nen Shop gefunden der 100% dir ne D0 Stepping schickt?


----------



## zøtac (12. September 2010)

Ich würd mir innerhalb der nächsten 3, 4Monate auch nen 1366 Sys holn aber wenn Ivy Bridge kommt kann ich mir damit 3D genau so abschminken wie mit meinem 955 BE :/


----------



## Professor Frink (12. September 2010)

Ivy Bridge ? Soll das net erst ende 2011 kommen ?
Vllt meinst du Sandy Bridge ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast 2 88GTX?
> 
> Und iwie würd ich dich auslachen wenn du voll die 920er Krücke kriegst  Aber wollen wa ja mal nicht hoffen. Hast du mal nen Shop gefunden der 100% dir ne D0 Stepping schickt?



Ja ich habe 2x 8800 GTX, eine 8800GTS 640 und eine 8800GTS 512 sowie die 285 und die 5850 also ordentlich viel.

Ja das hoffe ich nicht.


----------



## zøtac (12. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge ? Soll das net erst ende 2011 kommen ?
> Vllt meinst du Sandy Bridge ?


Nene, ich mein schon Ivy. Soweit ich weiß kommt die so gegen 2 Quartal 2011, und dann wärs halt sch*** (sorry^^) wenn ich mir n paar Monate davor noch nen 1366 Sys kauf. Und das 1155 1366 abhängt bezweifle ich irgentwie noch. Zumindest beim Overclocking und Benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (12. September 2010)

Joa, 1366 hat eigentlich schon den zenit überschritten, wird nurnoch durch die Gulfis gepusht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

Jop,
Wenn nen günstiger Hexa rauskommen würde wäre das schon übergeil.
Wer kauft sich schon nen i7 970 wenn man fast fürs gleiche Geld nen 980x bekommt


----------



## Professor Frink (12. September 2010)

Es gibt/gab eigentlich nur 2 Gründe für ein S1366 System, den i7-920 und den i7-980X.
Aktuell ist nurnoch letzteres ein Grund.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2010)

Da bald wieder ne Session ansteht wollte ich mal fragen ob mir da einer wegen CB Infos geben kann

AMD X4 955BE -> Nein

Intel Celerons -> Eigentlich nicht

Intel E1200, E2180 -> ka

Und wie sieht das bei Grakas aus?

X800XL ->
6600GT ->
8600GT ->
7800GTX->
9600GT ->
7900GT ->
GTS220 ->

Danke ^^

MFG


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> X800XL ->
> 6600GT ->
> 8600GT ->
> 7800GTX ->
> ...


Fixed. 
Mache mit Icke&Er eine Session zusammen.


----------



## Turrican (12. September 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das wäre einmal der Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Windsor 65nm
> und der                 Athlon 64  -  3500+ Orleans  90nm


die beiden cpus dürften leider einen haben. musst halt testen wie niedrig der liegt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. September 2010)

Hmm schade...naja dann muss halt die Wakü herhalten.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2010)

Habe noch mal die GTX260 Lightning weiter getestet. Mit Kälte sollte noch wesentlich mehr  drin sein 

[hwbot=1052530]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (13. September 2010)

Nice!

Die Karte rockt ja richtig gut. Mit mehr Kälte geht da sicher noch was ^^

MFG


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2010)

Jap. Werde jetzt aber erst mal den OCP Mod löten.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2010)

Könntet ihr mir mal hier helfen ..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/117366-vid-auf-der-verpackung-vermerkt.html

Ich würde doch zu gern wissen wie das bei euch ist


----------



## speddy411 (13. September 2010)

Ich bin heute fertig geworden mit allen Tests für ein Win7 Bench System. Dieses Wochenende geht dann (höchst wahrscheinlich) das How-To online.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. September 2010)

Suppi 
Vielen Dank 
Werde mich aber erstmal an das Bench XP machen, dannach wird aber Win 7 getestet


----------



## Matti OC (13. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe noch mal die GTX260 Lightning weiter getestet. Mit Kälte sollte noch wesentlich mehr  drin sein
> 
> [hwbot=1052530]submission[/hwbot]



HI, hast du mal den 174.?? oder den 173.?? Treiber veruscht, im Car H wären die viel schneller 

lg


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2010)

Hey,

nein noch nicht. Muss ich mal machen. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Freakezoit (14. September 2010)

Der 173.xx und 174.xx werden nicht laufen nur 177.41 (der bekanntlich bei ner 280GTX keinen Car bug hat.) 

Mal ne kleine spielerei zwischendurch mit meiner GTX 470 (Vmem mod ,org. 1.588 idle / 1.604 load , mit 1.64v idle /1.665v load) , ist aber noch nicht max takt für den Ram .


So und dazu noch des : 

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...reset_dx11_geforce_gtx_470_1400.55_dx11_marks


----------



## fuzz3l (14. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Der 173.xx und 174.xx werden nicht laufen nur 177.41 (der bekanntlich bei ner 280GTX keinen Car bug hat.)



Falsch! Der 177.41 hat auf einem RE sehr wohl den CH Bug (Bug = low fps im CH). Daher ist der 182.xx für eine GTX280 am besten...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (14. September 2010)

Ja aufm RE vllt. aber nicht auf nem 790i 
Und der bug bezieht sich nicht nur auf CH  
Auch wenn er dort wohl am stärksten zum tragen kommt.


----------



## fuzz3l (14. September 2010)

Wer bencht schon Singel-Karte auf einem 790i? 

Und bei meinen Tests war der 182.xx in allen Tests schneller als der 177.41 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2010)

Jo ich war eigentlich auch der meinung dass der 182.50 da recht schnell sein sollte. Werde es aber mal bei gelegenheit selbst testen.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. September 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Wer bencht schon Singel-Karte auf einem 790i?
> 
> Und bei meinen Tests war der 182.xx in allen Tests schneller als der 177.41
> 
> ...


Mhm single dazu sag ich nix, nur soviel jede karte läuft ohne bug wenn man es will . Aber Pssst. ich verrate zu viel des landet nur wo anders .

 Ach hatte ich ja vergessen du weißt das schon eher als wir (unwissenden )


----------



## zcei (14. September 2010)

Hehee Freakazoit, grad mal deine Livestats geguckt

Next goal:
Freakezoit needs 0 more points to beat Freakezoit. 

Schon logisch 

Und was meinst du, dass die Graka läuft wenn man will, was wir nicht wissen


----------



## Freakezoit (14. September 2010)

Nur soviel , die 295GTX läuft erst mit nem 18x.xxx treiber aber ich weiß dass wenn man ne GT 20x gpu nimmt und Single fährt auch nen Älterer treiber geht

So richtung 173.xx aber des ganze führe ich hier nicht aus , das landet nur woanders und wird als eigenes präsentiert  .


----------



## fuzz3l (14. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ach hatte ich ja vergessen du weißt das schon eher als wir (unwissenden )



Dazu sage ich jetzt nix, außer: Sorry, aber DAS ist richtig arrogant...

Ich habe damit nur MEINE Testergebnisse wiedergegeben, aber wenn sich Leute hinsetzen wollen und Treiber modden, halte ich sie nicht auf...


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2010)

Na kommt schon Jungs. Solche Sticheleien müssen wirklich nicht sein! 

edit: @ Sowas will ich hier nicht lesen und alles weitere wird entfernt!


----------



## RedCobra (15. September 2010)

Da stimme ich Roman voll zu, solche dummern komentare kann ich nicht verstehen, und finde ich auch nicht ok, da wir nen gemeinsames Hobby haben.....


das 790i ist meiner Meinug nur für SLI im 3DMark2001 interesannt, da man den 169.xx nehmen kann....z.B. E8600@5800MHz + RE@SLISMod 8800GTS_512MB@SLI@870°1130 111k, und beim 790i@E8600@5200MHz und die Karten auf Default schon 109k...... bekomme noch 2 sehr gute 8800GTS 512MB die ich am WE mal auff dem 790i testen werde..... 

den hab ich am WE gemacht 

*WR 106763 Punkte 8800GTS **640MB@SLI*


Gruß Sven


----------



## Freakezoit (15. September 2010)

So Heaven DX9 WR (GTX470) ist auch wieder bei uns  

Freakezoit's 3243.32 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 925/1150MHz

Video dazu gibt es Später


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Bevor ich jetzt den Hammer aus der Garage hole frag ich mal euch ....


Warum kann ich keinen aquamark mit einer 4er Nvidia benchen .?
Also nicht so das es nicht geht, aber ich bekomme nicht mehr wie ca 100 FPs hin 

Das ging mir auf der EOS schon so mit den 480er ...egal welcher Treiber oder tweak ....es läuft nicht rund.

Gestern das selbe Spiel bei der 460er und heute schon wieder mit einer 450er.
Unter XP sind es ca 100 Fps und unter Win 7 ist es zwar besser aber immer noch weit von dem entfernt was eigentlich bei rum kommen sollte.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. September 2010)

Ist bei meiner 460 auchso, ~120FPS, wennde im Bot guckst scheint das aber anscheinend normal zu sein soweit ich mich erinnere (Bot funzt grad net)


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Das seltsame ist auf der EOS habe ich einen run mit zwei 480er hinbekommen ...ca 370 k 

Konnte ich aber auch nicht wiederholen ...und ich weiß immer noch nicht warum 

Selbst Karl hat es an meinen meinen Sys versucht und hat es auch nicht geschafft.


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2010)

Also irgendwas läuft da sicher nicht rund. Die anderen bei HWBot kommen auch auf deutlich höhere Werte. Habe leider 0 Erfahrung mit der 400er Serie. Evtl. kann ja Freakezoit was dazu sagen.


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Ich habe schon mehrere OS versucht 

verschiedene Treiber 

Tweaks (Unbenennen etc , Kerne zuweisen halt alles was mir dazu einfällt )

ich glaube ich gehe doch den Hammer holen 

edit : Das seltsame ist die CPU Punkzahl ist viel zu niedrig (Ca 7600 bei 4,7 Ghz  )


----------



## Professor Frink (17. September 2010)

Ähhm, joa ich hab nen viel bessern hammer, schick sie doch einfach an mich und ich mach sie kaputt, ja ?


----------



## Freakezoit (17. September 2010)

True hast du mal mitgeloggt ob die Karte auch in den P0 modus übergeht , und nicht vllt. nur 2D also bei 120fps vermutlich P8 /P12.
Solche probleme hab ich weder mit meiner GTX470 , noch mit dem GTX480 Sli sys von meinem bruder gehabt. Egal welches OS / Treiber, 
 setting .


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Nein noch nicht ...aber das seltsame ist ja die niedrige CPU Punktzahl ...ca nur 7600 ...normal wären ca 35000

Und das prob habe ich bei allen 4er Karten


----------



## Freakezoit (17. September 2010)

Lass dich davon nicht täuschen , die niedrige Cpu Punktzahl hat nichts mit dem problem zu tun. Das kommt daher das die gpu so wie die Perf. atm bei dir ist die Cpu punktzahl nach unten drückt. Am besten sieht man sowas Langsame karte schnelle Cpu z.b.


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Schau mal ...die 450er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist eine 8400er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GFX passt ja bei der 450er


----------



## Professor Frink (17. September 2010)

Sah bei meiner GTX 460 sehr ähnlich aus. KP woran das liegt


----------



## Mega Rage (17. September 2010)

Aber laut Computerbase ist die GTX 450 im 3D mark sogar langsamer als die GTX 260??

Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man doch schon eine GTX 460, ist die nicht die sinnvollere Wahl?


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

*hust* ich habe beide 

Aber darum geht es uns hier ja gar nicht was besser und was schlechter ist ...hier geht es nur darum die beste ihrer art zu finden


----------



## Mega Rage (17. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust* ich habe beide
> 
> Aber darum geht es uns hier ja gar nicht was besser und was schlechter ist ...hier geht es nur darum die beste ihrer art zu finden




Ja ok wenn man schon beide hat..
Dann lass ma krachen .


----------



## zøtac (17. September 2010)

Auf die gefahr hin das das jetzt dumm kommt, aber kanns sein das die Karte nicht in den 3D Modus geht? Ist ja bekannt das die GTX 400er bei nicht anspruchsvollen Spielen (CS:S, WoW etc.) manchmal nicht hochtaktet...
True Monkey, du hast echt alle Karten oder?^^


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Nööp ...alle bestimmt nicht 

Aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Icke&Er (17. September 2010)

So Leute,

da es ja bald für thelamer und mich ernst wird, habe ich mich heute ran gemacht 1 von 3 Settings zu isolieren und bench bereit herzurichten. 

@True

haste einer der Karten mal auf einem anderen Sockel getestet?

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (17. September 2010)

Also ich hab grad mit Freakezoit rumgebastelt, das kam dabei raus:
[hwbot=1054502]submission[/hwbot]

Problem augenscheinlich gelöst, Win7 und 4 kerne zugewiesen.
Nebenbei noch nen Pokal organisiert, mit CPU auf Stock und karte auf x8


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Nein noch nicht .....x48 ist nicht aufgebaut und der E 8600 ist in der RMA 

Und ich habe jetzt keine Lust meinen Q9650 aus dem nforce rauszubauen


----------



## Freakezoit (17. September 2010)

Joa bei ihm war 1. problem Win7 64bit (AM3 lief bei ihm nicht)
also lösung 64Bit Exe von AM3 ihm gegeben , dann das Problem (AM3 läuft nur auf 1 kern ) Gelöst mitm Umbennen der Exe in 3DMARK03.exe .
Bei True ist es aber was anderes da er ja mit XP gebencht hat . Und da tritt der fehler (bug wie auch immer ) nicht auf!


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

So jetzt habt ihr mich am Boden ...wo ist mein Metaxa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



64bit exe und umbenannt .....bei dem Takt sollten das über 300 k sein 

Ich habe nicht vergessen die Karte zu takten sondern selbst mit übertaktung der Karte bin ich nicht an die 228k gekommen und hatte schlichtweg kein Bock mehr zu screenen ...eher darauf die Karte aus dem fenster zu schmeißen


----------



## Professor Frink (18. September 2010)

Was soll CR 2T ? Trfc müsste auchnoch gehn, oder ?
Wieweit haste die Karte gekriegt ?
Ansonsten Epic Fail 
Bei mir begrenzt grad nur der Boxedkühler.


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

Zu den takten siehe oben ....und das ist Win 7


----------



## Professor Frink (18. September 2010)

hab ich je was anderes gesagt ?
grakatakt wollte ich wissn.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. September 2010)

Ich steh dann unten und fang sie auf


----------



## Professor Frink (18. September 2010)

... und gibst sie mir für SLI


----------



## mAlkAv (18. September 2010)

Wer sich erst jetzt an Rev3 bei Hwbot gewöhnt hat sollte sich das mal angucken 
HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan. - hwbot.org


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2010)

Die denken sich immer einen Rotz aus. Da bekommst zu viel.

In Zukunft soll nur noch das beste Ergebnis fürs Team zählen. Total für den Ar****


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

Dann wird es nicht lange dauern das die besten Karten /Cpus immer dem im Team zugespielt werden der wahrscheinlich die besten Ergebnisse damit erreicht ....

Bsp.... Teammitglied x hat eine besonders gute 4870er und Teamuser y hat einen 980x und die möglichkeit öfter an Ln2 zu kommen .

Dann ist doch das naheliegenste dem die Karte zukommen zu lassen 

man man .....so langsam geht es da mehr um geschickte Planung wie ums benchen selber


----------



## mAlkAv (18. September 2010)

Was mich am meisten stört ist diese Unbeständigkeit. Kaum hat man sich in Bezug auf Hardwarekauf bzw. Benchsessions auf die aktuelle Revision eingestellt steht auch schon die nächste vor der Tür.
Im Herbst 2007 hab ich bei HWbot angefangen und bis Ende 2009 gab es keine Änderungen  

Gilt diese Regel sowohl für global als auch für hardware Punkte/Rankings?


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. September 2010)

Das ist sowas von für den Ar**** .
Sorry aber das muss man sagen 
Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig.
Kann man die davon nicht irdendwie abhalten


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2010)

Je mehr dort posten desto besser!


----------



## zcei (18. September 2010)

Hab mir mal die PPT angetan, und das ist ja echt Müll 

So viele verschiedene Ligen bla blubb etc und hier was da was. Die können es doch einfach so lassen 

"wir wollen damit erreichen, dass man sich öfters trifft und nette Bench-Sessoins hat" Und was ist, wenn man sich nicht so oft zu hunderten treffen kann oO

Ich find die jetzige Lösung besser!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. September 2010)

Hm, also ich hoffe das wird noch überarbeitet.

Es gibt ein paar gute sachen wie live contest, wird sicher sehr geil!

aber das mit dem team. ne, das ist totaler mist. und dann soll sich das team entscheiden in wlechen ranking sie gewertet werden soll?

also echt


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2010)

Ja dann ab ins HWBot Forum und postet dort!!! Hier bringts nichts


----------



## jochen123 (18. September 2010)

wieviel bringt es eigentlich nen älteren prozessor zu benchen, den sonst noch keiner bei hwbot eingetragen hat?


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

@jochen123
7x Gold und 14 Punkte


----------



## jochen123 (18. September 2010)

na dann werd ich demnächst mal den alten p4 zum schwitzen bringen, übertakten geht mit dem mb zwar  wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die p4s sind ja bekanntlich hitzköpfe von natur aus


----------



## Lippokratis (18. September 2010)

guck aber bitte vorher richtig ob der nicht schon eingetragen ist. die datenbank von hwbot ist eigentlich schon sehr ausführlich


----------



## jochen123 (18. September 2010)

ja die cpu ist ja in der Datenbank drin, nur es gibt kein einziges Ergebnis


----------



## Icke&Er (18. September 2010)

Dann mach was dagegen 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (19. September 2010)

Boa die jungs bei HWbot haben doch einen an der waffel , sry Rev.4 hat nix mehr mit Wettkampf bzw. mit dem zu tun wofür hwbot gedacht war


----------



## OCPerformance (19. September 2010)

Wenn genug Front gegen gemacht wird kann man vllt einiges erreichen.


----------



## Matti OC (19. September 2010)

ja, die Hersteller bestimmen die Regeln, was für ein Wahn, es geht nur um Geld


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2010)

Ja. Rev3 war gewöhnungssache aber rev4 geht mal überhaupt gar nicht. Je mehr dagegen sind desto besser


----------



## Freakezoit (19. September 2010)

Ich lass da schon meinen Senf Ab. Sonst hab ich in den fast 4 jahren bei HWbot nie was gesagt aber jetzt muss ich auchmal was sagen. 

Ka. was & wie die denken aber solchen blödsinn kann sich niemand normales ausdenken.


----------



## OCPerformance (19. September 2010)

neue Bot ist für Hersteller und firmen gedacht mehr nicht.


----------



## DopeLex (19. September 2010)

Sehe ich auch so - hab auch schon was dazu im bot gesagt. Die Spinnen wohl die Gallier! Waren die besoffen oder was? Oder haben Gigabyte und MSi angerufen und gesagt, "He Jungs - wie siehts aus - wir ham da ne Idee - dafür bekommt ihr Lebenslange Versorgung mit Teilen...." So was beschränktes - das würde es für die Bot Community auf jeden Fall gewesen sein. Neue Bencher würden die auch nicht gewinnen und alle Anderen kucken auch in die Röhre und werden nix mehr machen. Wenn die wollen, dass nur noch 100 Leute Benchen, dann sollen die es ruhig so machen mit der rev4.


@ der8auer/ Stephan

Kannst du nicht mal was absprechen mit den News Schreibern hier? Von wegen Aufstand gegen die neuen hwbot-Pläne für die Main-Site oder so etwas in der Richtung?


----------



## Schrotti (19. September 2010)

Sorry nix Englisch hier.

Was ist los, worum geht es?


----------



## zcei (19. September 2010)

Die wollen wieder mal den Bot umstrukturieren. Es waren ja schon Leute gegen die Rev.3 gewesen (da war ich aber noch kein Bencher) die haben sich jetzt aber mit der Rev3 angefreundet... Jetzt wollen die aber Rev4 raushauen und da wird so ziemlich alles umstrukturiert.

Und in hunderttausend verschiedene Ligen aufgeteilt (gefühlt ). Mit einer extra League für die Hersteller (aber nur die, die den Bot unterstützen).
Alles was mit Subzero Temps gemacht wird, kommt in ne extra Liga, und so on..


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. September 2010)

Das ist voll der Mist 
@DopeLex:
Wenn dann kann da nur was Oliver, Stephan etc was machen und Stephan zB ist seit 2 Tage nicht on gewesen.


----------



## 8ykrid (19. September 2010)

wo steht denn das mit dem neuen bot? finde das bei hwbot nicht im forum....


----------



## Turrican (19. September 2010)

8ykrid schrieb:


> wo steht denn das mit dem neuen bot? finde das bei hwbot nicht im forum....


HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan. - hwbot.org

Eine Powerpoint Präsentation ist im 1.Post angehängt.


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2010)

Hier...HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan. - hwbot.org

Jetzt schlägt mich Karl schon im posten.....


----------



## 8ykrid (19. September 2010)

Ok, habe das gerade mal überflogen... finde ich eigentlich nicht verkehrt das die Hersteller unabhängig benchen können und es dann auch so wahrgenommen und bewertet wird. Und das die unabhängigen Bencher dann vllt ne Change haben wieder higher zu klettern. 

Auch die Pkt gibt es doch genauso wie jetzt solange man in seiner Klasse bleibt.

Aber das ist alles spekulativ, wird sich zeigen. Die Rev 3 haben wir auch überlebt


----------



## Turrican (19. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hier...HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan. - hwbot.org
> 
> Jetzt schlägt mich Karl schon im posten.....


Hehe


----------



## Freakezoit (20. September 2010)

So langsam fängt es an  :

Post 315 der screen sag ich nur _

HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan. - Page 32 - hwbot.org

Screen wurde gelöscht (ist auch besser so) Aber es zeigt doch das es langsam persönlich wird was manche da ablassen 
_


----------



## anselm (20. September 2010)

Was war da den zu sehen?


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

da hat nur einer gefragt, ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt alle Screenshot von sich vom HWBot  Server zu speichern . steht jetzt ca. 5 Beiträge eher da also 310 oder so (so war es als ich heute morgen mal geguckt hatte)


----------



## 8ykrid (20. September 2010)

*@lippokratis*

"klick right and safe" was the answer from _massman_...
*
@ rev.4*

Wenn es wirklich dann noch drum geht ob man zahlen muss... würde ich mir das wirklich überlegen. Ich denke das hwbot.org langsam eine kritische Grösse/Masse bekommt. Und jetzt die Leute dahinter überlegen müssen was sie tun. Richtig Geld mit der Geschicht verdienen oder es weiter als SemiPro laufen zu lassen. 

Verstehen kann ich das aber bezahlen möchte ich nicht. 

Da gibt es auch andere Lösungen. Wie als Bsp hier auf PCGH das AddOn für Amazon oder bei CB das feste Format das Platz lässt für Banner&PopUps. Das ganze mag dem freien I-net Gedanken wiedersprechen. 

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, lieber partiell die Werbung auf Seiten die man relativ unabhängig halten möchte zulassen und Ausnahmen für den Werbeblocker festlegen. Oder aber bezahlen. 

Arbeit kostet Geld und so eine Seite wie hwbot.org pflegt sich nicht alleine und kostet Geld. Und jeder will für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden. Meist zumindest.

Und wenn man dann alles blockt muss eben mit den Konsequensen gelebt werden.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

Werbung ist ja schon drauf, aber das reicht anscheinend noch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch noch nie einen der Banner angeklickt . Die Hersteller würden ja dann, so wie ich es verstanden habe, ihr eigene Liga bekommen mit ihren gesponserten Benchern und Benchern die dort gerne mitmachen wollen und dafür gibt es halt etwas Geld für HWBot um die Serverkosten etc. zu decken. Leider rücken die nicht raus wieviel es ist, aber sicherlich nicht wenig.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2010)

Es geht darum, dass Hwbot aus den roten Zahlen kommt und weiter für die monatlich anfallenden Kosten aufkommen kann und nicht darum, ob sich Frederik einen Zweit-Ferrari leisten kann. Insofern ist es absolut legitim, Hersteller um ihre Unterstützung zu bitten, zumal sie zum Teil bereits seit Jahren Hwbot nutzen, um mit ihrer Hardware ausgestattete Übertakter weit vorne im Ranking zu positionieren, das über Jahre gereifte Hwbot-Reglement für eigene Wettbewerbe kopieren usw.
Mir persönlich würde es nichts ausmachen, regelmäßig einen Mitgliedsbeitrag zu entrichten, da ich sowieso mal kleinere Beträge spende, aber die Grundeinstellung der Hwbot-Macher "Wieso sollen User zahlen müssen, wenn Hersteller die Plattform versuchen, die Plattform für ihre Zwecke zu nutzen?", respektiere ich.


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

Hi, mal ne´ frage zu HWBOT Rev.4
- UFL: Klasse 1 immer unter 0 Grad  ( CPU und GPU) 
- XOL: Klasse 2 über 0 Grad Wakü / Luft 
- EL:   Klasse 3 Luft 

-wo gehöre ich hin, 
-wenn ich zu XOL gehöre, warum darf ich denn nicht mehr mit Kokü benchen.

oder andersrum wenn ich zu UFL gehöre,
- warum darf ich dann nicht mehr mit Wakü oder Luft benchen. 

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.

lg Matti


----------



## 8ykrid (20. September 2010)

@lippo

Ich denke nicht das es so grosse Summen sind aber zu leben reicht es. 

Desweiteren, man denke an den _Effekt den AMD mit Vegas_ erreicht hat. Das ist meiner Meinung einer der Gründe warum die Cpu´s immer noch so gehypt werden. 

Obwohl, sry an alle Fanboys die Dinger eigentlich nicht so prickeld sind. Man siehe die Anwendungs-Vergleichswerte. Hier führt Intel einfach.

Aber mit dem Video suggeriert man dem User eben:"Schau, hier die Dinger gehen über 7 GHz." Das das wohl nur ein Kern war und die Dinger selektiert waren...das wird dem User nicht gesagt. Nur die etwas dahinter schauen wissen das. Aber auch Wurscht, die Botschaft ist klar und kam an.

Ist wie im Automobil-Rennsport. Gewinne LeMans und du verkaufts nen Porsche mehr. Weil der User einen Wagen hat der von LeMans abstammt.

So ist es auch bei den MB, CPUs, Grakas etc... etwas wird schon drinstecken von dem World Record. und wenn ich wollte könnte ich es auch erreichen... das die überaus günstige Werbung die die Hersteller damit erreichen und an den Mann/Frau bringen.

Und wer meint es gibt nur wenige die sowas wissen, viele Deutsche surfen jden Tag 2 und mehr h im Net. Wenn da nur von 82Mio Deutschen 10% auf die Seiten kommen wo damit geworben wird und davon nur 1% mal was kauft... . sind des 82000 verkaufte Produkte mehr(einfach mal ne ZahlenSpielerei).


----------



## Joker (20. September 2010)

Meine Frage wäre mal wie mit den vorhandenen Ergebnissen (Screenshots, etc) umgegangen wird. Wollen die jeden Screen kontrollieren und der jeweiligen Klasse zuweisen? Das wäre wohl eine sehr umfangreiche Arbeit.


----------



## 8ykrid (20. September 2010)

@joker

Ich denke eher, dass das hochladen so wie immer läuft und dann nicht passende Ergebnisse eben wie jtzt auch von den Mitglieder gemeldet und geprüft werden. Funzt ja so wie jetzt läuft ganz gut.

Hardware Nerds die die Datenbanken durchsuchen gibt es ja genügend


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Hwbot aus den roten Zahlen kommt und weiter für die monatlich anfallenden Kosten aufkommen kann und nicht darum, ob sich Frederik einen Zweit-Ferrari leisten kann. Insofern ist es absolut legitim, Hersteller um ihre Unterstützung zu bitten, zumal sie zum Teil bereits seit Jahren Hwbot nutzen, um mit ihrer Hardware ausgestattete Übertakter weit vorne im Ranking zu positionieren, das über Jahre gereifte Hwbot-Reglement für eigene Wettbewerbe kopieren usw.
> Mir persönlich würde es nichts ausmachen, regelmäßig einen Mitgliedsbeitrag zu entrichten, da ich sowieso mal kleinere Beträge spende, aber die Grundeinstellung der Hwbot-Macher "Wieso sollen User zahlen müssen, wenn Hersteller die Plattform versuchen, die Plattform für ihre Zwecke zu nutzen?", respektiere ich.



das mit den Bezahlen würde ich auch noch einsehen, wenn damit die HWBot Seite am Leben gehalten wird, aber besser ist es wenn es große Hersteller übernehmen, die sollten ja das nötige Kleingeld haben 



Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne´ frage zu HWBOT Rev.4
> - UFL: Klasse 1 immer unter 0 Grad  ( CPU und GPU)
> - XOL: Klasse 2 über 0 Grad Wakü / Luft
> - EL:   Klasse 3 Luft
> ...



ne UFL sind die gesponserten und die Extremen die sich dort beweisen wollen

XOL sind die Subzero Bencher
EL sind die Luft und Wasserbencher
Als Normaler ist man in der XOL und EL je nach Ergebnissen und Punkten mal da besser oder mal da



Joker schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre mal wie mit den vorhandenen Ergebnissen (Screenshots, etc) umgegangen wird. Wollen die jeden Screen kontrollieren und der jeweiligen Klasse zuweisen? Das wäre wohl eine sehr umfangreiche Arbeit.



du wählst ja die Kühlart aus und damit wird es gerankt. Also immer versuchen die Submissione so vollständig wie möglich hochzuladen, auch jetzt schon


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

ah, ok, zu UFL gehöre ich nun garnicht zu.

aber wie ist das nun XOL, darf man da unter  0 Grad sein?


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

ja dort sind alle subzero Ergebnisse gelistet also Dice,SS etc. oder anders gesagt alle die ergebnisse die nicht Lukü oder Wakü oder gesponsert sind


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

mh,
nicht mit Lukü oder Wakü, bezogen auf was, Graka oder CPU.

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

na bezogen auf das was die Kategorie vorgibt, denke ich mal

2D Bench CPU unter Luft/Wasser -> EL Liga Punkte
3D Bench GPU unter Luft/Wasser -> EL Punkte
 und dann eben Unter Dice Singel Stage etc alles XOL Liga, aber das kannst du ja zur Not nochmal genau im Rev4 Thread bei HWBot nachfragen


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. September 2010)

Ln2 gehört logischer Weise auch in die XOL, aber wie ist das wenn man in der XOL Liga ist und aber auch mal was unter H2o machen will ?


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade wo ich hingehöre ....ich decke ja das ganze Feld ab


----------



## Joker (20. September 2010)

@Lippo
Ja, das mach ich sowieso immer, aber es gibt noch genug Ergebnisse welche kaum Angaben haben außer halt Cpu und oder Graka.

Wann soll die Rev 4. denn starten? 1.1.2011?


----------



## zcei (20. September 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen, dass man in beiden Ligen sein kann, je anchdem welche Ergebnisse man hat!?

Dann sollte man alles was man unter Dice bencht auch nochmal Luft benchen


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

*Als Bencher ist man in beiden Ligen vertreten* (ähnlich wie man jetzt in der Overclocking Liga und der Hardware Master Liga ist). Man muss sich dann eben selber überlegen in welcher man was erreichen möchte. Wenn man sich in der XOL beweist gibt es vielleicht mal etwas gesponsert. Doppelt benchen gibt es nicht. Das Ergebnis ist entweder Subzero oder Luft/Wasser. Genau wie jetzt. Ihr müsst euch dann überlegen ob es sind macht das Ergebnis zu verbessern (für persönliche Konto natürlich ja). Ich denke mal es wird alles noch etwas klarer mit der Zeit erklärt im HWBot Forum.

hwbot.org - View Single Post - HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan.

Wann die Rev4 startet keine Ahnung


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

Mal eben was ganz anderes.
Gibt es einen zweifelsfreien Weg heraus zu finden ob eine HD4870 Volterras drauf hat ?


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Einbauen und testen


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

sach an.
Ich werd das mal abklären ob das möglich ist.
Also von außen oder anhand des Herstellers bzw der Revision ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## mAlkAv (20. September 2010)

du kannst auch einfach untern Kühler gucken, da wird der Chip wohl sitzen.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. September 2010)

Hab isch Karte nisch hier, ischt von David
Was würde da drauf stehen?
Volterra oder irgendein Kürzel?


----------



## mAlkAv (20. September 2010)

Die Chipbezeichnung fängt mit VT an, z.B. VT1165


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

Also den Kühler baue ich nicht ab 

Setzte gerade Windoof auf und dan gucke ich mal was GPU-Z sagt ^^

@all

Rev. soll 2011 starten(laut PPP)

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. September 2010)

es muss so ein chip auf der karte sein.

4870 volterra image by eastcoasthandle on Photobucket

Eonfach nach dem "V" zeichen schaun

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

Dem Bild nach zu urteilen sind die Chips bei dem Lüfterkabelanschluss. right?

Auf den CHips steht aber leider was von LCX!?

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (20. September 2010)

Welche Karte hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jungs ich breche gleich zusammen .....GTX 470 und das selbe Prob beim Aqua wie mit 450,460,480 

100Fps +-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn überhaupt?


 
Handelt sich um eine ATI Sapphire 4870 512MB.

@True

Du hast aber auch ein Pech in letzter Zeit


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Naja ..ist ja nur einer von 6 der nicht läuft


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2010)

Alle 400er laufen nicht  Bist du dir sicher, dass das Chi bei dir in der Wohnung korrekt ist? Vielleicht solltest du mal ein paar Möbel verschieben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (20. September 2010)

@True das ist ja toll Das gleiche Prob. Trotz Tausch der DLL mit meinen ATIS


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

haha .....dann war bei der EOS ja das gleiche CHI ....da funzten die beiden 480er ja auch nicht 

Aber ich weiß jetzt was dagegen hilft .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anselm (20. September 2010)

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage.
Wenn ich einen Prozessor mit Dice benche und den in die Kategorie Luft/Wakü reinstelle, wie soll dan jemand beweisen, dass ich in der falschen Kategorie bin? Der hat ja keine Bilder?
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Ü50 (20. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha .....dann war bei der EOS ja das gleiche CHI ....da funzten die beiden 480er ja auch nicht
> 
> Aber ich weiß jetzt was dagegen hilft .......
> 
> ...



Das mache ich schon den ganzen Abend, sonst hätte ich nicht soche Ergebnisse


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

Es wird dann sicher eine Bilderpflicht eingeführt, aber als ob man da nicht beschuppen kann


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal ne Frage.
> Wenn ich einen Prozessor mit Dice benche und den in die Kategorie Luft/Wakü reinstelle, wie soll dan jemand beweisen, dass ich in der falschen Kategorie bin? Der hat ja keine Bilder?
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Am vcore sollte man es erkennen ....und weniger geben mit Dice macht ja auch nicht sinn da die Punkte und takt mit ordentlich Vcore in der Dice Kategorie ja höher wären


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal ne Frage.
> Wenn ich einen Prozessor mit Dice benche und den in die Kategorie Luft/Wakü reinstelle, wie soll dan jemand beweisen, dass ich in der falschen Kategorie bin? Der hat ja keine Bilder?
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Ich hoffe mal das du das nicht machst . aber ich glaube, es wird wie David geschrieben hat, eine Bilderpflicht geben. Sonst ist die Unterteilung ja witzlos.



			
				True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Am vcore sollte man es erkennen ....und weniger geben mit Dice macht ja auch nicht sinn da die Punkte mit ordentlich Vcore in der Dice Kategorie ja höher wären



Manche benchen auch unter Luft mit 1,7V und mehr und bei den älteren Prozessoren kannst du das kaum unterscheiden anhand der Vcore.


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

ok ..da hast du natürlich recht 


Ähh jungs darf ich mal was anmerken ....wißt ihr eigentlich wer der beste Deutsche im 3D mark 06 mit zwei Karten ist 

Sry ich muss mich gerade irgendwie aufbauen


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

DU? kann das sein das deine 470 in 2D Takt bleibt?


----------



## anselm (20. September 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das du das nicht machst .
> 
> Manche benchen auch unter Luft mit 1,7V und mehr und bei den älteren Prozessoren kannst du das kaum unterscheiden anhand der Vcore.



War nichts so gemeint.  Wir schummeln da ganz sicher nicht.

Wie schon gesagt, bei den alten Prozessoren würde es nicht auffallen.
Und da hab ich so meine Bedenken an diesem System.
Wir haben einen Athlon XP 2500, der macht mit Dice 2775 MHz und einen anderen, der macht mit "Normalwasser" 2819 MHz und das bei gleicher Spannung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Jepp ...platz 61 Weltweit 

@Matti OC
Keine Ahnung im 06er funzt sie

und dich habe ich gerade schon überholt damit ...315xx und noch nicht am Ende


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2010)

Ha, aber hat der jemand vielleicht auch die schlechtesten AM3-Scores mit einer GTX-4xx weltweit?


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt wird es genug Leute geben die mal 1,8V+ draufhauen um das zu faken. Es wird sehr schwer das zu 
kontrolieren

EDIT: Ich hätte mal F5 drücken sollen 

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (20. September 2010)

Ja, da wird letztendlich Video Pflicht ...

Edit: welche Sapphire hast du? Die hier hat z.B. einen Volterra Chip:
http://www.radeon3d.org/img/artikel/grafikkarten/sapphire_hd_4870/sapphire_hd4870_11.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ha, aber hat der jemand vielleicht auch die schlechtesten AM3-Scores mit einer GTX-4xx weltweit?


 

Grummel .....jetzt bin ich gerade dabei mich aufzubauen und dann kommt der Dolchstoß von dir 


Buhäää .....


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp ...platz 61 Weltweit
> 
> @Matti OC
> Keine Ahnung im 06er funzt sie
> ...



wie wo  hier:
Matti OC's 360445 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 910/1010MHz

edit http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1041782_matti_oc_aquamark_geforce_gtx_470_372940_marks


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2010)

Joah...die sieht genau so aus. Nur habe ich den Lühler nicht abgebaut ^^

MFG


----------



## anselm (20. September 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ja, da wird letztendlich Video Pflicht ...



Videoplicht wäre ja das letzte. 
Ich stell mir das schon vor - ständig mit der Kamera zu benchen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> wie wo  hier:
> Matti OC's 360445 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 910/1010MHz


 
Nööp ....06er 

Noch nicht abgeladen ...wie gesagt ich bin noch dabei 
Und am WE kommt Dice und mit ein wenig Glück ein neuer E 8600 .......vllt hat das dann ja ein Ende mit dem Aqua und meinen Probs


----------



## mAlkAv (20. September 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Videoplicht wäre ja das letzte.
> Ich stell mir das schon vor - ständig mit der Kamera zu benchen.



Was anderes bleibt im Grunde nicht übrig wenn man das so umsetzt. Sobald es um Punkte geht sind ganz schnell die ersten da ...


----------



## zøtac (20. September 2010)

Videopflicht? oO
Ich hab ja nichtmal ne Kamera!! D:

Ist nen ganzschöner Fail wenn das so kommt :/


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ....06er
> 
> Noch nicht abgeladen ...wie gesagt ich bin noch dabei
> Und am WE kommt Dice und mit ein wenig Glück ein neuer E 8600 .......vllt hat das dann ja ein Ende mit dem Aqua und meinen Probs



wo bist du jetzt ca.im 2006


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

31600 ....bekomme aber nur 1,087v auf die gpu 835/1900 

treiber 160.63 Beta ....cpu 4,65 Ghz


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2010)

ist aber schon fett, unter xp oder ?


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

jepp ....mal schauen was unter Dice geht 

Unter Dice hatte ich schon den Core bei 5,24 Ghz benchstabil


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. September 2010)

Eine Bilderpflicht wäre ja noch OK aber eine Videopflicht  Ne ganz bestimmt nett, kann ich mir auch gar nicht vorstellen.
Und @anselm :
Man sieht öfters ja Scores von 346ern etc @ 7 ghz wo unter Kühlung *Air *steht ioder *Stock *da weiss man das doch unter welcher Kühlung sie sind


----------



## mAlkAv (21. September 2010)

Gibt genügend CPU's bei denen man das nicht gleich sagen kann


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. September 2010)

Joa teils teils, aber eindeutige Fälle wie ein 980x auf über 6- 6,5  ist doch logisch das es Ln2 war


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. September 2010)

Um nochmal auf rev4 zu sprechen zu kommen:

Es ist doch irgendwie doof, wenn ein Prozessor bei dem z.B. 30 Leute mitmachen in +0 und-0 unterteilt wird.
Angenommen es machen dann in der +0 Liga 15 und in der -0 Liga auch 15 Leute mit, gibts ja total wenig Punkte.

Außerdem fand ichs bisher immer recht interessant, dank Dice im Vorteil gegenüber den meisten Konkurrenten zu sein.
Ist ja auch irgendwie blöd, wenn deine Konkurrenten auch alle subzero benchen. Hat man ja keinen großen Vorteil mehr dadurch.

Bei vielen alten Prozessoren (Athlon XP) werden in der Subzero Liga auch nicht grade viele Submissions sein -> wenig Punkte.


Das mit den Teampunkten ist auch ziemlich demotivierend für Leute die nie LN2 benchen und weit weg von anderen wohnen und also nicht zu gemeinsamen Sessions kommen können.

Ich hoffe mal die überarbeiten das alles noch etwas.


Edit:
Und eine Bilderpflicht würde in vielen Fällen auch nicht wirklich was beweisen.
Klar bei neueren CPUs auf 6GHz + ist es logisch.
Einige Sockel A CPUs gehen aber unter Wasser/Luft schon so gut wie andere unter Dice.
Ein Bild kann man ja auch einfach dann mit einem Luftkühler auf dem System machen.

Allein daher fänd ich es ohne die Unterteilung besser.
Gibt bestimmt wieder Leute die dann mit Dice/LN2 benchen unds bei +0 reinstellen, weils da mehr Punkte gibt oder so.


----------



## Nachtelf (21. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Außerdem fand ichs bisher immer recht interessant, dank Dice im Vorteil gegenüber den meisten Konkurrenten zu sein.
> Ist ja auch irgendwie blöd, wenn deine Konkurrenten auch alle subzero benchen. Hat man ja keinen großen Vorteil mehr dadurch.



Das ist für mich das einzig gute an rev 4.
Ist irgenwie spannender sich auf der gleichen Ebene zu Messen als sich zu freuen das andere ohne Dice oder LN2 Benchen und man dadurch im Vorteil ist.
Meiner Meinung nach wird dadurch der Anreiz erhöht wirklich alles aus seinem System rauszuholen.


----------



## Matti OC (21. September 2010)

HI, wir könnten ja lauter kleine Team aufmachen @ PC Games Hardware Team 1 -200 dann hätten wir weiter hin viel Spaß. 

Ich bräuchte einen AMD bencher an meiner Seite.

Wäre doch cool, Seitenweise nur PC Games Hardware Team XXX im der Teamwertung bei HWbot zulesen. 

Andere Teams würden sich dann bestimmt auch aufteilen, dann hat HWbot 7000 Teams, intern könnten die Teams´ Punkte zusammen rechnen und im Forum bei HWbot posten. 

lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (21. September 2010)

Ach was AMD Bencher an deiner Seite,
ich (nur Intel) und zcei (nur AMD) benchen seit Anfang an zusammen und ergänzen uns Prima 
Ich würde uns beide auch gleich als Miniteam vorschlagen


----------



## Lippokratis (21. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Es ist doch irgendwie doof, wenn ein Prozessor bei dem z.B. 30 Leute mitmachen in +0 und-0 unterteilt wird.
> Angenommen es machen dann in der +0 Liga 15 und in der -0 Liga auch 15 Leute mit, gibts ja total wenig Punkte.



es muss ja nicht so sein, das bei den Kategorie gesplittet wird. Dort kann ja auch alles so bleiben, aber für die Rankliste zählen die Punkte dann unterschiedlich. So bleibt weiter hin der LN2 Bencher vorne in der Kategorie, aber er würde dann eben diese Punkte für nur für die XOL Liga bekommen und damit den Luftbencher nicht weh tun.

Ihr seit immer Willkommen Fragen in den HWBot Thread zur Rev4 zu Stellen. Ob drauf geantwortet wird ist was anderes


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. September 2010)

Das musst du mir noch mal erklären 
Steht der LN2 bencher dann z.B. als erster mit 10 pts da (obwohl nur 5 Leute -0 mitmachen) ; meinetwegen 3GHz CPU-Z.
Ein Air Bencher schafft 2,6 und ist +0 erster; der kriegt dann auch 10pts .
Sry checks grade nicht 

Hab was in den HWBot Thread geschrieben, hoffentlich hab ich das nicht komplett falsch verstanden.


----------



## Berserker (21. September 2010)

@Icke&Er: Versuche mal mit dem AF Voltage Factory,die Spannung zu verändern. Das Programm benutzt ja die Voltera Chips. 

Habe auch so eine HD 4870 von Sapphire,bei der geht es. 
Bring meine am WE auch mit.


----------



## Nachtelf (21. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen AMD bencher an meiner Seite.
> lg Matti



Berlin ist mir aber zu weit weg


----------



## Lippokratis (21. September 2010)

ich denke mal du bekommst die gleichen Punkte wie jetzt auch.
als der LN2 Bencher bekommst die 10 Punkte in seiner XOL Liga und eben keinen in EL Liga. und der mit Luft gebencht hat und 2. ist bekommt dann halt 9 Punkte aber nur für seine EL Liga. so würde ich es verstehen. im endeffekt ist es ja jetzt auch schon so drück oben einfach auf air oder ln2 und dann siehst wer wie viel punkte in welcher Liga bekommt.

ich werde das aber nochmal nachfragen?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. September 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ich denke mal du bekommst die gleichen Punkte wie jetzt auch.
> als der LN2 Bencher bekommst die 10 Punkte in seiner XOL Liga und eben keinen in EL Liga. und der mit Luft gebencht hat und 2. ist bekommt dann halt 9 Punkte aber nur für seine EL Liga. so würde ich es verstehen. im endeffekt ist es ja jetzt auch schon so drück oben einfach auf air oder ln2 und dann siehst wer wie viel punkte in welcher Liga bekommt.
> 
> ich werde das aber nochmal nachfragen?


  Gute Idee 

Der EL Bencher zieht dann aber keinen großen Vorteil so wie ich das sehe. ^^

Naja, wird sich noch alles zum Guten wenden hoffe ich.
Rev.3 fand ich am Anfang auch kompletten Müll, inzwischen gehts, Besonders seit es bei unter 20 Teilnehmern auch wieder Punkte gibt.
Zwar nicht so viel wie früher, aber es ist okay.


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2010)

Buhää ...warum ist der bot schon wieder down ?
Immer dann wenn ich was nachsehen will 

@Matti 

Wieviel hast du im 03er oder anders gesagt wieviel brauche ich um vorne dabei zu sein (470) ?


----------



## 8ykrid (21. September 2010)

@true
*REV 4 is comming!!!MUHAHA...MUHAHA!*

Wir schwant schreckliches... gerade wo ich jetzt wieder Geld verdiene nach dem Studium und auch mal Subzero angreifen wollte. Hoffe das wir eine vernünftige  Rev.


----------



## Matti OC (21. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhää ...warum ist der bot schon wieder down ?
> Immer dann wenn ich was nachsehen will
> 
> @Matti
> ...



na Super, immer auf die kleinen 

kann grade nicht nachsehen @ Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung

edit: http://62.182.59.107/community/submission/1041489_matti_oc_3dmark_2003_geforce_gtx_470_102538_marks


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich meinen Sempron 140 im Windoof übertakten kann?

Mobo = Gigabyte 790X-UD3P

MFG


----------



## anselm (21. September 2010)

Mit AMDOverdrive


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. September 2010)

@anselm

das klappt bei mir meistens mit AOD sehr schlecht...teilweise hängt sich das OS kompltt auf, nur wenn ich das Programm starte, und im BIOS alles auf default ist.

Gibt es alternativen zu AOD?


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

K10Stat, nicht so ausfürlich aber doch ganz gut


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Mit AMDOverdrive


 
Ich habe es ja fast geahnt. Das blöde drecks Programm 
Naja was anderes geht ja anscheinend auch nicht.



zøtac schrieb:


> K10Stat, nicht so ausfürlich aber doch ganz gut


 
Geht leider mit Takanhebung net 

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (22. September 2010)

Warum nimmst du nicht die Gigabyte Tools ? Für die einfachen Dinge wie FSB, PCI usw. reichts.


----------



## Lower (22. September 2010)

Evtl SetFSB?

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

Heyho, alle zuhören 

Hiermit verkünde ich das ich (Marvin alias -Masterchief-) jetzt mit Lower eine "Benchgemeinschaft" eröffne bzw gründe.
So wie es die BenchBros oder ProfessorFrink und Zcei auch tun  
Damit steht uns ein viel gröseres Budget zur Verfügung und wir können alles immer gemeinsam machen.
Ausserdem kommen wir in Österreich sehr sehr sehr leicht an Ln2 und das auch sehr sehr günstig 
Der einzige Nachteil wird sein das Lower nicht direkt um die Ecke wohnt 
Aber das kriegen wir auch noch gemeistert (Zug...).

Ausserdem werde ich die erste Zeit auch einiges von Lower lernen können.

Ich freue mich und habe diese Entscheidung ganz bestimmt nicht unüberlegt getroffen.

Auf viel Erfolg für uns beide in der Zukunft 

Gruß,
Marvin


----------



## Lower (22. September 2010)

Hoho,

jubb, finde das ne schöne Sache, hoffentlich läuft dann alles wie geplant! 

 auf ne tolle Zukunft 

lg Lower


----------



## zcei (22. September 2010)

Jo hast ja schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt 

Meine Einwände kennste ja denke ich  zum Beispiel was mit der gemeinsam gekauften HW im Streitfall passiert. Aber ich denke du wirst es dir gut überlegt haben und dann werden die Punkte nur so purzeln 

Nennt ihr euch einfach "-Masterchief- & Lovro" oder lasst ihr euch was kreatives einfallen?


Gruß
Stephan


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2010)

Dann viel erfolg euch beiden


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Nennt ihr euch einfach "-Masterchief- & Lovro" oder lasst ihr euch was kreatives einfallen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Stephan


Heyho,
Jo wahrscheinlich aber vllt fält uns noch was besseres ein 
Wenn nicht dann nehmen wir halt unsere Nicks^^



der8auer schrieb:


> Dann viel erfolg euch beiden



Vielen Dank


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. September 2010)

Ist halt doch eine gute Sache, wenn man sich Preise für HW teilen kann.
Und ist auch spannender, wenn man nicht allein bencht. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ist halt doch eine gute Sache, wenn man sich Preise für HW teilen kann.
> Und ist auch spannender, wenn man nicht allein bencht.
> Viel Erfolg


Danke,
Ja das sind 2 sehr wichtige Argumente 
Dieses oder nächstes (eher nächstes) Wochenende werde ich mal an die 346/352er machen.
Ein Commando hab ich schon isoliert.
Ram kommt auch noch...


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2010)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob du dieses Jahr überhaupt ans Benchen kommst. Denn, du vertagst das Monat für Monat. Aber wenn es ja jetzt klappt, viel Erfolg


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

Ja das stimmt leider 
Vielleicht werde ich es diese Wochenende schaffen


----------



## Icke&Er (22. September 2010)

Und wehe nicht!

Wer keine Punkte bringt, fliegt ausem Team 



Ne, Spaß! Lass es diesmal krachen


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. September 2010)

Hehe ja werde alles mögliche einleiten  das ich diese WE das erste mal Subzero benche 
Aber erstmal gehts in Heia Bettchen


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider
> Vielleicht werde ich es diese Wochenende schaffen


Dieses Vielleicht schon wieder. Mach doch vorher keine Ankündigungen über irgend etwas was du sowieso nicht machst, dann ist es doch gut. Rekordhalter in den Post bist du ohne hin. Leistung hast du jedoch noch keine gebracht.
Gruß Ü50


----------



## Professor Frink (22. September 2010)

Na lass ihn doch. Mir ist das zwar auch aufgefallen, aber ich kann ihn gut verstehn. Er freut sich jedesmal drauf und ärgert sich warscheinlich doppelt so doll wie du über jeden "wir verschieben es" Post.

@ Masterchief
Ü50 hats zwar nen bisserl unfreundlich gesagt, aber im Kern hat er Recht, halt doch einfach die Klappe und überrasch uns mit 50 Punkten  Die lektion haben zcei und ich auch gelernt.


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Na lass ihn doch. Mir ist das zwar auch aufgefallen, aber ich kann ihn gut verstehn. Er freut sich jedesmal drauf und ärgert sich warscheinlich doppelt so doll wie du über jeden "wir verschieben es" Post.
> 
> @ Masterchief
> Ü50 hats zwar nen bisserl unfreundlich gesagt, aber im Kern hat er Recht, halt doch einfach die Klappe und überrasch uns mit 50 Punkten  Die lektion haben zcei und ich auch gelernt.



Ich kann ihn nicht verstehen, er selbst war oder ist zu faul oder was auch immer seine (jetzige) HW in allen benchs durchlaufen zu lassen.  (0,3P)  es könnten mind. 06 sein .
Was heißt hier unfreundlich? das sind Tatsachen die ich nicht beschönige. 
Er soll (braucht) auch keine 50 P. zu machen, er soll sich nur bewegen.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2010)

Mir gings aber genau so beim ersten Mal.(Mei Gott, nicht was ihr jetzt denkt).
Alles war 100% Wasserdicht und dann hats zweimal nicht geklappt.
Seitdem halte ich allerdings auch lieber meine Schnauze.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2010)

Hmm wird wirklich mal Zeit das du was machst Masterchief 


Einen Pokal hast du ja schon gewonnen ......einen dafür das du hier im Thread auf über 250 Seiten das benchen ankündigst


----------



## Lippokratis (23. September 2010)

Ich muss da auch mal Ü50 und True Recht geben. Am besten jetzt mal den Worten taten folgen lassen. Jedes Ergebnis zählt egal ob 0,1 Punkte oder 50 Punkte - also ran. btw - wie weit gingen den eigentlich die 8800GTXen?


----------



## Barisan (23. September 2010)

@Masterchief
Alter, von mir gab es MoBo + 3 CPU's! Ich gib dir gerne noch paar DDR Riegel und Lüfter, da dir noch dass fehlt (ich habe genug davon). Ich helfe dir auch erste schritte zu machen, aber es gibt dafür nur ein einziges klitze-kleinen Haken dabei - hör auf Forum zu Benchen und mach endlich paar Punkte!!


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Ouh, ouh, ouh, da merkt man, dass man lieber ruhig sein sollte 

Aber du hast nen Dice Händler doch bei dir in der Nähe. Also schnapp dir das WE und los gehts 

Und tipp von Frink und mir: nix posten, nur die Ergebnisse  da wurde sich schon gut lustig gemacht^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Dieses Vielleicht schon wieder. Mach doch vorher keine Ankündigungen über irgend etwas was du sowieso nicht machst, dann ist es doch gut. Rekordhalter in den Post bist du ohne hin. Leistung hast du jedoch noch keine gebracht.
> Gruß Ü50



Jep hast Recht.


Professor Frink schrieb:


> Na lass ihn doch. Mir ist das zwar auch aufgefallen, aber ich kann ihn gut verstehn. Er freut sich jedesmal drauf und ärgert sich warscheinlich doppelt so doll wie du über jeden "wir verschieben es" Post.
> 
> @ Masterchief
> Ü50 hats zwar nen bisserl unfreundlich gesagt, aber im Kern hat er Recht, halt doch einfach die Klappe und überrasch uns mit 50 Punkten  Die lektion haben zcei und ich auch gelernt.



Jo stimmt auch, aber bleibt mal ruhig 



Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn nicht verstehen, er selbst war oder ist zu faul oder was auch immer seine (jetzige) HW in allen benchs durchlaufen zu lassen.  (0,3P)  es könnten mind. 06 sein .
> Was heißt hier unfreundlich? das sind Tatsachen die ich nicht beschönige.
> Er soll (braucht) auch keine 50 P. zu machen, er soll sich nur bewegen.



Jap, ich war ein bisschen zu faul, denn jeder Punkt zählt 
Egal ob 50 oder 1.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm wird wirklich mal Zeit das du was machst Masterchief
> Einen Pokal hast du ja schon gewonnen ......einen dafür das du hier im Thread auf über 250 Seiten das benchen ankündigst


Ja finde ich auch 
Hoffe bis Samstag kommt die obere Halteplatte für den Alu Pot.



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich muss da auch mal Ü50 und True Recht geben. Am besten jetzt mal den Worten taten folgen lassen. Jedes Ergebnis zählt egal ob 0,1 Punkte oder 50 Punkte - also ran. btw - wie weit gingen den eigentlich die 8800GTXen?


Die Karten konnte ich noch nicht testen aber wenn sie von Roman vom löten wieder da sind werde ich sie testen  (Ohne V Erhöhung...)



Barisan schrieb:


> @Masterchief
> Alter, von mir gab es MoBo + 3 CPU's! Ich gib dir gerne noch paar DDR Riegel und Lüfter, da dir noch dass fehlt (ich habe genug davon). Ich helfe dir auch erste schritte zu machen, aber es gibt dafür nur ein einziges klitze-kleinen Haken dabei - hör auf Forum zu Benchen und mach endlich paar Punkte!!


Ja tatsache !
Mir fehlt lediglich noch DDR Ram 
Und nen Kühler, Lüfter hab ich.


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Schnickschnack... Halteplatte... Hat Grilgan auch weggelassen  Und das klappt auch. Bei deinem ersten Mal kommts doch nicht auf 2°C an  Einfach bissl vorsichtig sein undsobald der Pot gefroren ist, "klebt" er eh am Prozzi und fällt nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Stimmt teils auch wieder ...
Gut wenn sie rechtzeitig da ist, ists natürlich umso besser und wenn sie nicht da ist dann ohne.

PS:
Kommt ts Stephan


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Geht nicht, bin im Unterricht


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Schnickschnack... Halteplatte... Hat Grilgan auch weggelassen  Und das klappt auch. Bei deinem ersten Mal kommts doch nicht auf 2°C an  Einfach bissl vorsichtig sein undsobald der Pot gefroren ist, "klebt" er eh am Prozzi und fällt nicht.


 
Ohne Halterung würde ich nicht benchen. Da fehlt dir der Anpressdruck und es ist wesentlich schlechter Isoliert. Ich lasse immer ~1cm Armaflex Rohriso überstehen welche dann nach unten auf die Iso des Boards gedrückt wird. -> Weniger Luft/Eis.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Tja dann wird es nur noch an der Halterung hängen 
Hoffe die Postboten beeilen sich


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. September 2010)

Da es hier durchaus einige betrifft: Extrem-Übertakter Shamino verlässt Evga - evga, overclocking


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Stimmt teils auch wieder ...
> Gut wenn sie rechtzeitig da ist, ists natürlich umso besser und wenn sie nicht da ist dann ohne.
> 
> PS:
> Kommt ts Stephan




Wenn sie nicht kommen sollte, könntest du dir auch eine aus Holz basteln.


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Naja dann arbeitet er halt nicht mehr da

Heißt ja nicht, dass er nicht mehr OCed..

Er sagt ja auch selber, dass er kein hohes Tier mit Einflussrechten war. Also ists doch eig wayne wo er arbeitet 
solange er noch so WRs aufstellt und immer schön die neusten VMods findet^^


----------



## Professor Frink (23. September 2010)

Tja, stellt sich die Frage ob er sich von EVGA im guten getrennt hat oder net...
Aber ehrlichgesagt Leute, er hat den Arbeitsplatz gewechselt und sich nicht umgebracht


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Hmm Gott sei dank ist er früh genug bei Foxconn weggegangen sonst hätt ers vll


----------



## Barisan (23. September 2010)

@Masterchief
man, man, man ohne Braut zu Hochzeit... schau mal bei mir vorbei wegen DICE Pot. Hoffe das machst Du vor Jahresende. Ich helfe dir gerne, nu muss auch was von dir kommen Junge. Nö, nö, nö, nö..


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

JA gucke mal, soviel Hilfsbereitschaft  und trotzdem noch nix los  Aber jetzt gehts ja bergauf. Er wirds schon packen


----------



## zøtac (23. September 2010)

Master Chief packt das! 
Und irgendwann nächsten Monat werde ich wahrscheinlich das erste mal Subzero Benchen *duckundweg*


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

@Barisan :

Hi,
Ich bastel mir gleich ne Halterung 
Wegen DDR Ram und Kühler kann ich morgen so gegen 13:45 vorbeischauen.
Dice kaufe ich auch morgen, Alu Pot hab ich ja


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

So, Thermoskannen gekauft, K102 + Fühler gekauft, Karten alle gemoddet (außer die GTX285), Bench-OS aufgesetzt, sonstiges organisiert etc.
Hoffe, dass ich nix vergessen habe für morgen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Ach du benchst auch noch,
Ist ja nice, ja ich bin gerade ne Halteplatte aus Metal am fertigen 
Bilder gibts wenns fertig ist, gleich wird erstmal gegessen.
K102 hab ich zwar morgen auch aber Fühler von Roman noch nicht ---> egal erste Session ohne Thermometer


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

Fühler von Roman ist heute angekommen 
Joa morgen erstes mal LN2, davor ja immer nur DICE


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Nach langer Pause hab ich meinen Urlaub genutzt um unter anderem auch mal wieder ein wenig retro zu benchen. 

Und nach 4 Tagen, 4 CPU's und unzähligen Kippen später kann ich uns ganze 18 Punkte gutschreiben.     DER WAHNSINN 
Dass gute alte Kleinvieh...


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

Heyo jetzt nicht tiefstapeln, 18 Punkte ist schon ne Menge


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. September 2010)

Da hast Du Recht, gerade für mich
Aber wenn man weiss das manch einzelnes Ergebniss um die 50 bringt isses nach 4 CPU's auch nicht DIE Menge...


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

Siehs doch andersrum: Andere erreichen mit 4 CPUs nur 2,4 Punkte


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. September 2010)

Stimmt auch wieder. Ist ja auch nicht so das ich mich nicht freue, dass Bierchen hab ich schon offen


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

Als letztes werd ich jetzt noch ein Bench-XP aufsetzen, dann ist softwaremäßig alles konfiguriert, hardwaremäßig alles gemoddet. Also morgen nur isolieren + loslegen 

Icke&Er werden uns es in der jetzt schon legendären PCGHX-Ecke gemütlich machen


----------



## Lippokratis (23. September 2010)

ich werde dann morgen mal vorbei gucken was hier da so treibt


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2010)

Macht bitte ein paar Bilder


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

nice

btw ich weiß, dass irgendwas fehlt, oder ist das alles?

-Halt die Hardware
-Lötkolben
-Lötzinn
-Lötfett
-Potis, Schalter
-Heißklebepistole
-Armaflex
-Zalman-Vramkühlblöcke
-Kamera
-Armaflex, Knete
-Lüfter
-Wärmeleitpaste
-Thermoskannen
-einen Handschuh falls die Kannen schlecht isoliert sind und zu kalt werden
-verschiedene Schraubenzieher 
-Thermometer + Fühler
-Pots
-Cutter fürs Arma
-Multimeter
-Ersatzbatterien

EDIT: 
-Föhn
-Klopapier
-USB-Stick
-Kabel zum Löten xD (altes IDE-Kabel)

Fehlt da nochwas? Normalerweise hab ich ja alles zu Hause, aber morgen bench ich ja auswärts 

@Roman: Natürlich machen wir Bilder


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> egal erste Session ohne Thermometer


 
Was du für Dice auch nicht brauchst 

@theLamer 

Viel Erfolg und Spass


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. September 2010)

KLOPAPIER

zum ln2 benchen gibts nichts besseres. (außer Reis)

edit: usb stick. imemr ergebnisse auf den stick speichern, auch die cpu-z net vergessen^^


----------



## theLamer (23. September 2010)

thx
Klopapier bekomm ich von Icke&Er (hoffentlich neu, nicht benutzt )

Hoffe wie gesagt, dass ich alles habe.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Soo Leute 
Halteplatte ist fertig 
Der Flex seid dank ....
Noch schnell Löcher gebohrt und dann wars fertig 

Und das Ergebniss : (angehängte Bilder)


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2010)

Passt doch  Wird ihren Zweck erfüllen bis die neue von mir da ist.


----------



## RedCobra (23. September 2010)

Dann geb mal gas  aber das macht ihr ja schon die ganze Zeit, weiter so!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Professor Frink (23. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> KLOPAPIER
> 
> zum ln2 benchen gibts nichts besseres. (außer Reis)
> 
> edit: usb stick. imemr ergebnisse auf den stick speichern, auch die cpu-z net vergessen^^


Ist auch beim Dicebenchen so. Nach 14 Stunden benchen, hatten wir bei zcei die Zimmerecke wo früher mal nen Papierkorb stand kniehoch zugemüllt


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. September 2010)

Jap 
Morgen gehts los, Bench XP hab ich auch schon gemacht mit nLite....
Dann wird morgen noch max FSB getestet und neu isoliert und dann gehts Samstag los


----------



## speddy411 (23. September 2010)

Hat denn alles geklappt beim liten ?


----------



## Professor Frink (23. September 2010)

@ Masterchief
Sieht so aus, dass wennde am Samstag nicht benchst das ganze Forum dich lyncht.
Aber lass dich nicht unter Druck setzen


----------



## Icke&Er (23. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Klopapier bekomm ich von Icke&Er (hoffentlich neu, nicht benutzt


 
Ich wollte gleich nochmal wohin gehen und extra welches vorbereiten 

PS: Werde 3 Rollen Zewa mitnehmen ^^

MFG


----------



## Barisan (24. September 2010)

@Professor Frink
Lyncht, nööööö so gewaltig sind wir alte Säcke doch nicht. Wir machen ihm nur ein Angebot was er nicht ablehnen kann


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

@Barisan 

Alter Sack ? 
Wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf.

Soviel ich weiß bin ich ja der zweitälteste im Team ....oder etwa doch nicht ?


----------



## Barisan (24. September 2010)

@True Monkey
Ich bin 48 Jahre Jung und Du?


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Freu mich schon auf die beiden Sessions 

Viel Glück an Alle! 

Bei mir hätte es dieses Wochenende auch klappen können, aber ich hänge mit 38,5° Fieber im Bett herum


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @True Monkey
> Ich bin 48 Jahre Jung und Du?


 

haha ....dann hast du jetzt den Titel des zweitältesten 

Ich bin Bj 67.....43


----------



## Barisan (24. September 2010)

@True Monkey
Macht nichts, Alt oder Jung ist wurscht - wichtig ist ob die Graue Masse dem altag Wiederstand geleistet hat oder nicht. Kenne viele welche trotz ihren jungen jahren noch älter sind als ich.


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Ich glaube unser Team ergänzt sich ganz gut von den Jahreszahlen her 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Wer bencht jetzt eigentlich dieses WE alles subsero ?

Also ich für meinen Teil habe gerade 30 Kilo Dice bekommen 

Karten ....hmmm 

470er 
GTX 260(192) nätürlich auch eine Zweite da für SLI 
9800 GTX+ (SLI wenn die zweite heute mit der Post kommt)
9800 GTx 
8400 gs G84

alle natürlich mit meinen Gulfi auf Supercomputer 

Und mal schauen was noch so hier rumliegt 

Cores 
E4300
E6850
P4 630
PD 820

Alle auf einen Asus P5E ws Evolution 

Ein paar Punkte sollten schon drin sein ....

Ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2010)

Ich werde auch SubZero gehen 

Habe sogar schon fast alles gepackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Niceeee, 

viel Glück True  

ui die 470er klingt Interessant , sollte schon etwas drin sein 

ich kann von mir auch etwas berichten, habe ein schönes Board bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Lovro

€dit: @ Icke: Haha . Dass man soviel Hardware (und Essen ) mitschleppen kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## zøtac (24. September 2010)

Das wird denk ich nen Punkteregen geben 
Ich werd demnächst mein Crosshair IV Isolieren, warten bis der Pot da ist und Dice bestellen 
Solang geh ich nochmal alle Benchmarks unter Wasser durch und richt nen Bench OS ein. Schreit wenn ich was falsch mach :S


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

@ Lower, lass nur ja das gute Ram II ganz.
@ True meine beiden Karten werden bis zum We. nicht da sei jedoch SubZero ist noch nicht, bleibe noch bei Wakü


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Ich werde es (hoffentlich) nicht schrotten. Ist ein tolles Board, nur eine CPU fehlt mir noch 

i7 950 oder 920 *grübel*??

Den ersten Subzero Schritt wirst du schon mal wagen, evtl machst du ja mal eine Session mit einem unserer Gurus, die dir dann behilflich sind , der Gulfi schreit förmlich nach Kälte


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

Besser einen guten 920 als einen schlechten 950 was man leider ja vorher  nicht weiß. Preislich sind es ja nur ca 30€ unterschied.


----------



## Mega Rage (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wer bencht jetzt eigentlich dieses WE alles subsero ?
> 
> Also ich für meinen Teil habe gerade 30 Kilo Dice bekommen



*Meld* Ich auch ^^

So wie es aussieht das halbe Extreme Forum


----------



## zøtac (24. September 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Besser einen guten 920 als einen schlechten 950 was man leider ja vorher  nicht weiß. Preislich sind es ja nur ca 30€ unterschied.


Naja ein 920 kann ja auch schlechter als ein 950 sein 
Für den 920ger bekommst halt mehr Punkte und für den 950ger brauchst du weniger bclk...


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

man man ...ich weiß gar nicht was ich zuerst machen soll 

Ich lote erst mal die 260er aus welche Takte die machen (Wakü)

@Lower

den 950er ....durch den höheren Multi sollte das Board nicht die bremse sein.
Was nutzt dir ein guter 920er wenn das Board nicht mitspielt


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja ein 920 kann ja auch schlechter als ein 950 sein
> Für den 920ger bekommst halt mehr Punkte und für den 950ger brauchst du weniger bclk...


Ja, 213 bclk anstatt 214bclk oder so


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht,
das Rampage ist ja nicht für sehr hohen BCLK bekannt also bin ich auch eher der Meinung einen 950er.

lg Lower


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

@True, ich könnte dir ja etwas an Arbeit abnehmen


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

hehe ...manche Arbeiten mache ich gerne 

Schade das ich den 8400er noch nicht da habe .....so habe ich keinen Core für 01


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

wo ist denn dein e8600er true?

lg


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht,
> das Rampage ist ja nicht für sehr hohen BCLK bekannt also bin ich auch eher der Meinung einen 950er.
> 
> lg Lower



Ja, ich würde auch den 950er nehmen: Multi I7 920/20 zu I7950/23.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

@Lower 

RMA 

Hehe...beide 260er haben einen Volltera ...und beide gehen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (24. September 2010)

ich werde es versuchen (so weit meine kappute Rücken das erlauben) einige von AMD's aus meine Sammlung zu quelen. Es liegt so viel Zeug bei mir zu Benchen, nu Kreuz macht mich alle.

EDIT
Unsere Forum Bencher wollte vorbei kommen.... es ist bei "wollte" geblieben..


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Jubb, also ich bin mir nun sicher, dass es ein 950er wird, vllt will jemand einen loswerden  

@ True: Hätte noch einen E8400 E0, könnte er dir helfen? Wieviel schaffen die GTXen? Sind sie auch unter Kälte? 

@ Barisan: Vllt kommt er ja noch  hey, dauernd auf ihm rumzuhacken bringt ja auch nichts ...


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

....das wird zum running Gag 

egal ....ich habe jetzt genug vorgetestet und isoliere mein Board 

Und dann mal schauen was geht


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

@ True: Grakas @ Dice oder Air/H²O?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Grakas Air ....und ich bräuchte glaube ich noch nicht mal meinen Core kaltmachen 

erster Test 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fehlen nur noch 900 p für Gold  GPU-z zeigt bei dem treiber nicht SLI an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sieht auch vielversprechend aus  (GTX 470)


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

dochhh!!! Mach ihn kalt 

wird viele Punkte regnen glaube ich


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2010)

@ true , Joa die 470 geht so da ist noch einiges an luft nach oben


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

@True, und das bei nur 4.6, jetzt würde ich Ihn kalt machen.


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür, 

übrigens mal eine Frage: Ich isoliere zum ersten mal mit Knete, also wollte ich wissen wie die Reihenfolge aussehen soll:

Knete-Zewa-Arma-Pot
Knete-Arma-Zewa-Pot
oder gleich Knete-Zewa-Arma-Zewa-Pot

lg Lower


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. September 2010)

Also ich mache es immer sooo:

Knete-Zewa-Arma-Pot
Wenn man allerdings richtig richtig lange unter LN2 bencht ist Knete-Zewa-Arma-Zewa-Pot vielleicht besser.


----------



## speddy411 (24. September 2010)

Wer findet den Fehler... 

Und ratet mal auf welchem System CPU-Z da läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (24. September 2010)

Ich weiss das alle neuesten HW hinterher sid, aber die altes HW zu quelen macht mir richtig spass. Hab grade einen IBM 6x86 PR233 zum leben erweckt, davor IBM 6x86 P150+ Mal schauen, wenn alles zusammengebaut ist, was die CPU's können.


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2010)

@ speddy: Nette Spannung? Undervoltet? 

@ True: Dann leg mal los  Nächstes mal musst früher was sagen. Habe 3x E8600er hier. Davon kann ich dir auch mal einen leihen 

@ Icke&Er: Viel Erfolg mit LN2!!!


----------



## speddy411 (24. September 2010)

Angenomme die CPU würde das packen... Ich könnte wahrscheinlich die komplette Wohnung damit heizen.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. September 2010)

Hast du das in ner Virtualbox gemacht?
So hab ich mal den CPU-Z WR geknackt (10GHz auf Phenom 2 xD)


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

@Roman 

ok werde ich machen ...ich habe ja schon einen E8400 gekauft der gut gehen sollte aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage bis er da ist. 
Hoffe  aber auch das ich einen neuen E8600 bekomme 

Sobald die 6000er Karten erhältlich sind wollte ich eh zu dir kommen.
Bier bringen und mit Ln 2 benchen.(Vllt hast du dann ja auch ein 990x)

Denn wenn ich schon zwei davon kaufe sollte es schon Ln 2 für den Gulfi sein.

Globals aufbessern ....und Award einholen


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2010)

@ True  ,

wieso haste deinen Ram nur mit 2T Laufen ??

Hab auch mal schnell nen 06er gemacht  (nur mal schnell unter vista 32) VMem lag bei 1.675v & Gpu 1.2v eingestellt 
Siehe anhang.

PS: Leistungsaufnahme der karte , hab die an meinem GPU NT dranhängen .
Peak lag bei 320w (aus der Dose , 80 - 82% effiziens und der rest sollte klar sein  nur für die beiden 6pin anschlüsse wohlgemerkt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2010)

@-_Elvis_-: Den Käse konntest du aber nicht validieren, oder?


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Das wär ja das geilste 
Stellt sich die Frage ob das nen Bug oder ne VM war.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. September 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @-_Elvis_-: Den Käse konntest du aber nicht validieren, oder?



Habs mal Interessehalber ausprobiert, ging aber nicht ^^


Haben auch viele andere Daten nicht gepasst, hab leider keinen Screenshot (und zur Zeit kein Vbox installiert )


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

@Freakezoit

weil das ja nur ein test war und ich ihn noch nicht richtig eingestellt hatte ....ändert sich aber gleich


----------



## Matti OC (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Barisan
> 
> Alter Sack ?
> Wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf.
> ...





Barisan schrieb:


> @True Monkey
> Ich bin 48 Jahre Jung und Du?





True Monkey schrieb:


> haha ....dann hast du jetzt den Titel des zweitältesten
> 
> Ich bin Bj 67.....43



mh, Mako ist Bj 58 ich Bj 65   und welches Bj hat UE50 
lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

BJ 94 
Ich werde noch vielmehr HW erleben als ihr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Habs mal Interessehalber ausprobiert, ging aber nicht ^^


Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung - wäre doch schlimm, wenn man durch Virtualisierung CPU-Z austricksen könnte. 
(Wobei CPU-Z auch regelmäßig mit regulär erstellen Validierungsdateien Probleme hat, falls eine AMD-CPU verwendet wurde )


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2010)

So hab nochmal min. was draufgepackt an takt 

PS: jetzt waren es 324w peak im GT3


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Ha ...dann sind wir ja das Team der alten Säcke 

und ich bin ja doch gar nicht so alt


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Roman
> 
> ok werde ich machen ...ich habe ja schon einen E8400 gekauft der gut gehen sollte aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage bis er da ist.
> Hoffe  aber auch das ich einen neuen E8600 bekomme
> ...



Wenn ich einen 980/990X habe werden wir auf jeden Fall was machen  Meine Globals sind auch schon über ein Jahr alt


----------



## zøtac (24. September 2010)

Mhm, dann senke ich den Altersschnitt mal  Bj 96 :S
Wo bekommt man denn Armaflex her? Auf Ebay find ich nur so 19mm dicke matten, kommt mir n bisschen zu dick vor?


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Armaflex Händler in der Nähe und kaufe mein Material dort. Schicke dir mal eine PN!


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Hihi erster run ...und reicht schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2010)

Nice  Spannung bei den GPUs verändert?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

Jepp ...1,31v


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Schöner Score 

Weiter so


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2010)

So hier noch nen kleiner 3DM03


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mal so frei und kläre euch über den Status von Masterchief auf , er hat 15kg Dice bestellt, muss jetzt noch nen bisschen aufräumen und das isses, ob er derzeit am Benchen ist, weiß ich nicht, sollte aber der Fall sein 

lg Lower


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Wie wärs wenn er einfach nen benchfred aufmacht wie zcei und ich ihn haben ?
Dann müsst ihr net den HWBot Thread zuschreiben. (und Klutten kann ihn zumachen wenns zu bunt wird *duckundweg*)


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn er einfach nen benchfred aufmacht wie zcei und ich ihn haben ?



Ich werde es ihm mal sagen 



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Dann müsst *ihr* net den HWBot Thread zuschreiben.



Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld   



Professor Frink schrieb:


> (und Klutten kann ihn zumachen wenns zu bunt wird *duckundweg*)


-> 


Ich habe noch eine Frage zu 1366, reicht es hier wenn ich nur ein Dual-Channel Kit verwende? Oder profitieren die 2D benches von Tripple-Channel?

lg Lower


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. September 2010)

Man kann es ausprobieren. Bloomfield CPUs sehe ich oft mit Tripple Channel. kann sein, dass es da kaum unterschiede macht, aber z.B Gulfis werden oft nur mit Dual Channel genutzt. 

Da ich keine von den beiden besitze kann ich das nicht bestätigen


----------



## zøtac (24. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Man kann es ausprobieren. Bloomfield CPUs sehe ich oft mit Tripple Channel. kann sein, dass es da kaum unterschiede macht, aber z.B Gulfis werden oft nur mit Dual Channel genutzt.
> 
> Da ich keine von den beiden besitze kann ich das nicht bestätigen


Naja, weil nachm kauf eines Gulftowns kein Geld mehr für den RAM übrig ist 
Ich würd einfach mal behaupten Triplechannel ist n tick besser...


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Also, ich hatte auf meiner letzten Session mit nem 1600 7-8-7 DC Kit, Katastrophale 32M Ergebnisse im Vergleich zu nem 1333 9-9-9 TC kit. Glaub aber dass da nen anderer Faktor gebremst hat. Ausprobiern ist die Devise


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, Mako ist Bj 58 ich Bj 65   und welches Bj hat UE50
> lg Matti



Bj.55 Ihr Jungspunte


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2010)

Dual ist langsamer als tripple beim So. 1366 aber und jetzt kommt es latenz is dafür etwas kürzer da nur 2 statt 3 angesprochen werden , rein in 3d benches wird man nix merken. Bei 2d benches ist der unterschied nicht so groß also im 32m nur vllt ein paar sekunden aber keine halbe minute oder so.
Sprich nutzen kann man es aufjedenfall. Und den unterschied kann man leicht ausgleichen


----------



## Don_Dan (24. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu 1366, reicht es hier wenn ich nur ein Dual-Channel Kit verwende? Oder profitieren die 2D benches von Tripple-Channel?
> 
> lg Lower



32M profitiert sicher von Triple-Channel, Gulftown werden manchmal mit Dual-Channel genutzt weil man damit einen niedrigeren Coldbug/bzw gar keinen erreichen kann. Bei Wprime kann sich aber auch nur mit Single-Channel benchen lohnen. Kommt eben immer drauf an wieviel mehr CPU-Takt man durch den langsameren Speicher rausholen kann. Probiers aus!


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

@ Ü50: Beim Durchstöbern deines Profils im Bot ist mir auf den Bildern aufgefallen, dass du etwas weißes um deine Waküschläuche hast. Ist das eine Isolierung, bzw benchst du mit einem Chiller?

lg Lower


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

So ...das erste Windows zerschossen


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Darauf ein 
Wie hastes hingekriegt ?^^


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

@Lower, das ist Iso. ist noch vom Winter drauf. Ich war nur zu faul es abzumachen und jetzt lohnt es sich nicht mehr. Der Winter steht wieder vor der Tür. Nein ich  benche nur unter Wasser ich habe zwar schon einige Monate einen Pot von Roman hier, bin jedoch noch nicht dazu gekommen Ihn auszuprobieren


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

@Prof
5,22 Ghz ......und zu oft gestartet


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. September 2010)

Heyho Leute 
Morgen gehts los 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...erstes-mal-subzero-15kg-dice.html#post2242072


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Wann lernstes endlich, halt doch die Guschen bis du endlich mal gebencht hast


----------



## Lower (24. September 2010)

@ True: Gibts schon neue Ergebnisse ?

lg Lower


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

260er SLi 

06 und 05 Gold 

Aqua silber

Vantage bronze

03 ....windows geschossen 

01er ...naja


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 260er SLi
> 
> 06 und 05 Gold
> 
> ...



Hast du 01er mit dem Hex. gebencht?


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2010)

jepp ...witzlos 

7 oder 8 irgendwo da


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jepp ...witzlos
> 
> 7 oder 8 irgendwo da


Würde mir schon reichen
Prost auf Gold und Silber und Bronze


----------



## Professor Frink (24. September 2010)

Na auf jeden


----------



## speddy411 (24. September 2010)

@Elvis:

Ja, war ein E5200 der mit 2.5Ghz unter Virtualbox lief.


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ha ...dann sind wir ja das Team der alten Säcke
> 
> und ich bin ja doch gar nicht so alt





Ü50 schrieb:


> Bj.55 Ihr Jungspunte



Club der alten Herren  verspielt wie die Jungen


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2010)

Wohl eher club der Rentner


----------



## Barisan (25. September 2010)

@Freakezoit
Na, na, na Junge man!


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2010)

hehehe


----------



## timbola (25. September 2010)

kleines update:
-250 MHz BCLK
-5 GHz Vali

-Board taut gerade auf, keine Ahnung was mit dem Board ist 
theLamer

Bei Icke&ER ist auch der Wurm drin, das eine Boars ist irgendwie tot... und das andere lehnt Knete kategorisch ab. Wird jetzt mit nur Arma isoliert. Und eine 6,12 GHz Vali mit dem PII wurde auch erreicht


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wohl eher club der Rentner



wie die Hardware 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## MaKo (25. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Club der alten Herren  verspielt wie die Jungen




@Matti

Kleine Korrektur: MaKo---->Bj. 1957; aber Dein o.a. Statement trifft´s wohl..


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

oh Oh ....FF ...und sonst nichts mehr


----------



## speddy411 (25. September 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die CPU beim Bot einstellen soll?

Finde die 600E nicht.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die CPU beim Bot einstellen soll?
> 
> Finde die 600E nicht.
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Pentium 3 600Mhz (Slot 1, 100Mhz FSB) processor

Greez


----------



## speddy411 (25. September 2010)

Danke. 

War ich nur zu blöd zum Suchen oder wie haste den jetzt gefunden ?


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2010)

Slot CPU mit 100MHz FSB und Coppermine Kern. Da passt nur die


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

So ein paar tests später stets wohl fest ....CPU tot


----------



## zøtac (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ein paar tests später stets wohl fest ....CPU tot


Welche? Doch nicht etwa der Gulfi? :O
Mein beileid in allen fällen, hoffentlich wars irgentnen C2D oderso und nicht der 980X^^


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Wenn ich was mache dann richtig


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2010)

Autsch.


----------



## Lower (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ein paar tests später stets wohl fest ....CPU tot



Aberaberabereberbebrb wie?


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ein paar tests später stets wohl fest ....CPU tot



o.0 f**k

vCore, vTT?


----------



## Professor Frink (25. September 2010)

Heilige ******* !
Mein Beileid. Wie ist das passiert ? Cpus sterben doch eigentlich selten !


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ein paar tests später stets wohl fest ....CPU tot



Speicher mal im Bios 1,2 Vcore  mit einer anderen CPU, dann bau den Großen ein. ( es gibt noch mehr, was man versuchen kann).

lg


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Ich hatte gerade einen 950i auf dem Board drauf und der läuft ohne probs.

Dann hatte ich den Gulfi auf einem anderen Board und dort startet er auch nicht mehr


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2010)

hast du mal versucht, mit mehr Vcore in Bios.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Nööp noch nicht 

Ich lass meinen Frust gerade an einem E4300 ab ......3,95Ghz 

Wieviel kann ich dem eigendlich an Vcore geben unter Dice (2D marks sind nicht gerade meine Stärke aber ich arbeite gerade daran.)

Super Pi 32m 14,063 bis jetzt


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2010)

nah viel FSB Voltage brauchen die  ich würde so 1.9 geben

edit:http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...rpi_32m_core_2_e4300_1.8ghz_12min_42sec_600ms


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Upps sry die 14,063 ist 1m 

Das hat ich schon bei dem Takt unter Luft ...

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...rpi_32m_core_2_e4300_1.8ghz_13min_26sec_438ms


----------



## zcei (25. September 2010)

Ouh ouh ouh, der schöne Gulfi  Mein Beilied...

Welche Settings haste denn drin gehabt?


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Die falschen 

War heute morgen einfach zu früh und einmal zu zu wenig nachgedacht 

Ok ...

Folgendes ist passiert ..
Ich habe gebencht mit 1,6v bei 5,1 Ghz 
Dann bin ich zwischen durch auf den blöden Gedanken gekommen den Jumper umzusetzten der mir erlaubt mehr wie 1,7v zu geben.
gedacht getan .....nur hätte ich vorher die 1,6v zurücksetzten müssen bevor ich das getan hätte.
Ich habe ihn umgesetzt und wollte dann ins Bios booten und die Spannung setzten.

das wars 

gleich beim hochfahren hat er wohl zuviel bekommen 1,6 +x ?

auf jeden Fall zuviel


----------



## timbola (25. September 2010)

Mal nen kleines Update von Icke&Er ^^

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. September 2010)

n1 Score

@True, wenn der Jumper genau so, wie bei meinem alten P5Q-E reagiert, dann weiß ich warum.

Du hattest dadurch etwa +0,3-0,4V auf der Cpu


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

jepp ....das blöde daran ist ich wußte das ja auch das das Booard das so macht (4x das )

War einfach ein wenig früh heute morgen und ich hatte nicht viel gepennt


----------



## Professor Frink (25. September 2010)

Deswegen ist mir das schlafen bei Benchsessions heilig


----------



## timbola (25. September 2010)

kleines Update von theLamer (dessen Board wieder tot zu sein scheint muhaha)
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
da sag mir mal einer was gegen das Board


----------



## Lippokratis (25. September 2010)

timbola schrieb:


> Mal nen kleines Update von Icke&Er ^^
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> MFG



Schön das das Board und die CPU gut gehen. Sonst noch was gutes zu berichten von euch Dreien?



timbola schrieb:


> kleines Update von theLamer (dessen Board wieder tot zu sein scheint muhaha)
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> da sag mir mal einer was gegen das Board



richtig tot oder wie gestern dieses Rumgezicke?


----------



## zcei (25. September 2010)

Bencht Masterchief nicht die gleiche CPU? Demotivierend für ihn 

Und @True... hmm.. das ist natürlich noch beschissener, wenn man vorher eingentlich wusste, was passiert :s


----------



## zøtac (25. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Bencht Masterchief nicht die gleiche CPU? Demotivierend für ihn


Ich denk Masterchief holt noch was aus dem Celeron raus, er hatte ja nur knapp 1,5 Vcore auf der CPU


----------



## timbola (25. September 2010)

> richtig tot oder wie gestern dieses Rumgezicke?


Anscheinend richtig tot... also Lüfter drehen nicht mehr etc. - Kein Strom auf dem Board. Genauso wie letzte Session 

Oder es ist Kondenswasser und es geht dann in ner Stunde wieder. Board ist atm im Backofen.

MfG, theLamer


----------



## Barisan (25. September 2010)

@True Monkey
autsch... das tut weh! RMA noch möglich?? Oder schon mal getauscht?
LG


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

nöö ..wird sein erstes mal


----------



## timbola (25. September 2010)

Doch Entwarnung bei mir, Board lebt nach dem ausgiebigen Föhnen wieder
MfG, theLamer


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2010)

True wieviele Kerne hatteste an alle oder Ohne HT ??


----------



## Lippokratis (25. September 2010)

Das Board ist aber eine zickige Diva  BLCK von 250 aber etwas Eis und schön will Sie nicht mehr. Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen das nichts mehr stirbt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> True wieviele Kerne hatteste an alle oder Ohne HT ??


 
Alle + HT wollte gerade eine 260er im 06er benchen

SLI hatte ich schon durch 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1057386_true_monkey_3dmark_2006_2x_geforce_gtx_260_32524_marks


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab hattest du ihm bios vcore fast auf max ohne OV jumper und beim umstellen wird der nicht nur 1.6v gekriegt haben sondern eher richtung 2v


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

jepp ...ich weiß

Und normalerweise denke ich daran .....nur leider heute morgen nicht 

Aber mal eine Frage an unsere 2D mark bencher ....geht der screen in Ordnung obwohl Wprime den Prozzi nicht anzeigt ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. September 2010)

ja ist okay


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

Puhaa ...da bin ich froh .....ich schau mir schon seit zwei Stunden nichts anderes an und bekomme die Zeit bis jetzt kein zweites mal hin


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. September 2010)

Verdammt schade um den 980x 

Ich hab mal nen bissel unseren 352er aufm Commando getestet :


[hwbot=1057723]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Barisan (25. September 2010)

@Masterchief
Geht doch


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

@ Masterchief
Sieht doch schon gut aus 
Schonmal besser als zcei und ich bei der ersten Session !!
Nächstes Ziel ganzer Punkt ?


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

@Masterchief



auch an die anderen gedacht ...


Pi Fast 
Super Pi
Wprime 

PC Mark 05

da sollte doch was an Punkte drin sein 


Ich ahbe auch einen ganz netten zusammengebracht ....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407045


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. September 2010)

Hi 
Ja Wprime 32m Super pi 1m und pifast hab ich auch noch auf der HDD.
Die Tage wirds geuploadet 

Pc Mark 05 hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Matti OC (26. September 2010)

True Monkey, beser wäre mit einen Kern


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

Wenn du mir verräts wie ich den auf dem Evolution deaktiviere 

Ich sag ja 2 D marks sind neuland für mich .....aber auf dem bin ich schon fast stolz.....Click


----------



## Matti OC (26. September 2010)

Hi, upps mist ich hab garde im Bios beim EVO geschaut, geht leider nicht.

aber was du versuchen kannst:

CPU PLL 1.9 
FSB 1.9
NB nur auf 1.5 
SB 1.2 
Load-Line Cali. Performance 



PS: das ist ja mal richtig fett:

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1057942_ickeer_cpu_z_celeron_lga775_352_6816.06_mhz


lg


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

@ Masterchief
Da hätten wir doch den Anfang.
@ True
Auf jeden Fall kannst du aber die Kerne übers BS (MSconfig) deaktivieren.
Mein 43er kakt bei 398Mhz ab,da ist kein Blumenpot mit zu gewinnen.
Allerdings war der auch noch nicht kalt.


----------



## Nachtelf (26. September 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @ True
> Auf jeden Fall kannst du aber die Kerne übers BS (MSconfig) deaktivieren.



 Ich dachte darüber sagt man Windoof nur wie viele Kerne beim Starten benutzt werden sollen


----------



## mAlkAv (26. September 2010)

Ja das stimmt, mehr OC geht damit im Grunde nicht.


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

@Frink warum besser als wir? Ich hatte doch CPU-Z, 3DMark06, sPi und wPrime..

Und ich meine der ein oder andere hätte mehr als 0.1 Points gebracht 

Aber trotzdem, der längste Weg beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt

Jetzt müssen Chief und ich nur noch mal quatschen wegen den Ferien


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

Mmmh, aber es ist doch auch im Win nur ein Thread zu sehen wenn man die anderen Kerne darüber deaktiviert.


----------



## Nachtelf (26. September 2010)

@ Schnitzel: Und was sagt dir CPU-Z zur Anzahl der Kerne?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

Muß mal eben schauen.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

So langsam taste ich mich an die alten Cores ran ....Click 

was bleibt mir auch sonst übrig jetzt .......


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Core - ein Thread


----------



## Lower (26. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So langsam taste ich mich an die alten Cores ran ....Click
> 
> was bleibt mir auch sonst übrig jetzt .......



Mario du tust mir leid  

lg


----------



## Nachtelf (26. September 2010)

@Schnitzel : Wieder was gelernt  Werd ich später mal bei meinem 5200+ testen.


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

Also ich würde trotzdem dabei bleiben, dass eigentlich 2 Kerne laufen. Nur windows hat halt Config-mäßig nur einen zur Verfügung, daher kann CPU-Z nur einen Kern anzeigen.

Das währe jetzt meine vernünftigste Erklärung.
Windows kann ja nicht ein physikalisch einen Kern deaktivieren. Oder etwa doch?


----------



## mAlkAv (26. September 2010)

Genauso ist es. Tatsächlich laufen beide Kerne, aber im TaskManager und CPU-Z wird trotzdem nur ein Kern angezeigt.


----------



## speddy411 (26. September 2010)

Probier es doch einfach mit Wprime


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

wPrime wird dann auch nur einen Kern nutzen können, da auf Ring0 Ebene der eine Kern "gelöscht" ist. Das heißt, dass er läuft, aber nirgendwo im Windoof angezeigt wird. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass er bei Linux sofort 2 Kerne anzeigen würde.


----------



## speddy411 (26. September 2010)

Deswegen mein ich doch das man mit Wprime testen soll..Wenn die Leistung gegenüber 1 Kern nicht stark ansteigt bzw. die Zeit kürzer ist, wird er wohl deaktiviert sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

Sollte man das nicht auch an der Stromaufnahme sehen können?
Wenn der zweite (dritte, vierte) Kern nicht mit läuft sollten da einiges an Watt fehlen.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. September 2010)

Nein der andere kern ist und bleibt aktiv solange er nicht explizit im Bios deaktiviert wird , von daher hat man dadurch kein höheres OC potenzial nur weil man den kern fürs BS deaktiviert .


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> @Frink warum besser als wir? Ich hatte doch CPU-Z, 3DMark06, sPi und wPrime..


Jop, danach hattest du aber 3 Monate kein Mainboard mehr


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

Ja wenn man es so sieht, war er besser


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Jop, unser erstes Ziel war damals ja auch "Hardware heile lassen" 
Und das haben wir ja vergeigt


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

Grummel .....wenn ich gestern Nacht nicht fast das ganze Dice verbraten hätte dann könnte ich jetzt noch mit einem 950i wenigstens ein paar 3D marks mit den ungebenchten Karten machen .

Ist aber zu wenig das es sich lohnen würde 

Naja ...dann versuche ich noch ein paar 2D marks mit einem E 2160 dafür sollte es reichen .

Und gegen später teste ich den 950i unter Wakü.
Dabei hoffe ich dann das meine Pechsträhne nicht anhält und ich den auch noch abschieße ,...sollte das passieren gibt es morgen viel Benchhardware zu kaufen 

Ach versteht ihr warum meine Frau sauer ist und mir dauernt in den Ohren liegt das sie ihr Esszimmer wieder haben will ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelf (26. September 2010)

lol - da ist doch noch genug platz zum Essen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ach versteht ihr warum meine Frau sauer ist und mir dauernt in den Ohren liegt das sie ihr Esszimmer wieder haben will ....


 
Geh doch ins Wohnzimmer.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

^^da sieht es noch viel schlimmer aus 

Geschätzte 50 grafikkarten liegen da rum + Benchtable, Dice Box und was man sonst noch so alles braucht .....leere Metaxaflaschen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Ne, da isst inzwischen die Frau 
Ich erinnere mich lebhaft an eine Szene als zceis Vater fast die Feuerwehr gerufen hätte, weil Trockeneisdampf die treppe runterkam
Seitdem halten wir uns stark territorial begrenzt


----------



## Schnitzel (26. September 2010)

Mann bin ich froh da ich meine kleine Ecke im trockenen und bei Bedarf warmen Keller hab


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Solltest du auch, wir haben grad kleine bis mittelschwere probleme uns ne Location zum benchen zu sichern...
Wird aber, hoffentlich.


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

Ach Quatsch, das läluft jetzt schon wieder  Ich war mal wieder nen bisschen nett (aber das auf Dauer durchhalten wird schwer )


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Typischer Freak ohne Sozialkompetenz 
Allerdings mit einem beeindruckenden Schimpfwortarsenal


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

Dieses Wochenende kamen wirklich viele Punkte zusammen  

MXS rückt in greifbare Nähe 

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


----------



## anselm (26. September 2010)

Wir haben auch noch mal so 20 punkte gemacht


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

ich schies mich gerade weg .....das glaube ich doch heute alles nicht mehr 


Folgendes Prob 

Ich habe einen E 6300 Standart hat der 1,888 glaube ich ....7er Multi

Der fährt jetzt immer hoch mit 6x 467.....2,8 Ghz ....1,45v 
Egal was ich im Bios einstelle 

Cmos reset ....etc alles probiert keine Änderung 

Könnte ich eigentlich drüber lachen nur läuft der so nicht mehr auf dem rechner wo er reingehört.
Da startet er erst gar nicht mehr ....das Board hat auch keinen 467 FSB


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Omg, wär ich ein Hindu wär ich mir sicher dass du es dir mit deinem karma verscherzt hast 
Sowas hab ich auchnochnie gehört.
Schonmal das BIOS geflasht ? Scheissegal auf was, hauptsache anderes...


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

Also irgendwie sind das nicht deine Tage so oder?

Aber das ist echt mal nen Phänomen (wie mit dem Lüfter der wegen nem Monitorkabel lief )

Möglichkeit nachem flashen: einfach mal backen  das löst doch alle Probleme 
Oder vll mit ner andren CPU andere Bioswerte einstellen und dann die ProblemCPU draufhauen?


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich schies mich gerade weg .....das glaube ich doch heute alles nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Folgendes Prob
> ...



Welches Board? RE? Dann mal auf das andere Bios schalten oder mal eine andere CPU einsetzen.


----------



## theLamer (26. September 2010)

So, Ergebnisse sind oben - 152 Punkte gemacht.
Und nix ist kaputt - ein voller Erfolg 

452 HWboints wohoo


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

Da kam ja wirklich was zusammen  Sehr schöne Arbeit!!!

Mit den Tempfühlern war alles okay? Bilder?


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Welches Board? RE? Dann mal auf das andere Bios schalten oder mal eine andere CPU einsetzen.


 
Das Evolution 

Hmm wenn ich im Bios manuell fixe 269 x 7 fährt er so auch hoch und macht auch speedstep/C1e

Sobald ich ihn auf Auto setzte 467 x 6 und er steppt auch nicht 

Set Fsb zeigt sogar 3269 ...denke der geht von x7 aus


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

Sehr komisch. Wie gesagt. Probier mal kurz eine andere CPU


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, Ergebnisse sind oben - 152 Punkte gemacht.
> Und nix ist kaputt - ein voller Erfolg
> 
> 452 HWboints wohoo


WTF, nadann einen fetten RESPECT 
Da will ich auchmal hin. Zcei und ich wolln ja erstmal die Top1000 knacken, fehlen nochso 20 Punkte zu.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

Hier mal zum mitlachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt gerade eine boxed drauf und im Bios ist alles auf default


----------



## Lippokratis (26. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, Ergebnisse sind oben - 152 Punkte gemacht.
> Und nix ist kaputt - ein voller Erfolg
> 
> 452 HWboints wohoo


Feine Sache


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Wie gesagt. Probier mal kurz eine andere CPU


 
E 6850 startet ganz normal auf default 333,3 x 9 

E 4300 startet gar nicht mehr ....FF 


So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......schnaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....und Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha ja was anderes hilft da nicht mehr 

Wir müssen demnächst auch eine BBBS machen  (BergBierBenchSession)


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Watn kack, da gib lieber der CPU was zu saufn


----------



## zcei (26. September 2010)

Ja das kann ich verstehen, das muss sehr deprimierend sein^^

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, ich trink hier grad einen mit


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wir müssen demnächst auch eine BBBS machen  (BergBierBenchSession)


 
Pass aber bloß auf, dass du zwischendurch nicht an der LN² Flasche nuckelst. 

(verdammt, wieso wird ******** immer weggepixelt?)


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Das hat doch schon jemand auf der 1. EOS gebracht oder ? Die Szene ausm Langvideo davon ist soo epic 
Fett mit der Lippe kleben geblieben.


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

Hicks ...gerade mal die Ergebnisse des E 6300 abgeladen .....68,9 Punkte 

Die habe ich ja vorhin mit dem letzten Dice mit ihm gemacht ......und nu ist er seltsam


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

Genial  Wieder ein Stück näher 

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

68.9 und du BESCHWERST DICH ?!?!?!
Alta, bei 68,9 ist so die Größenregion die ich in 4 Sessions insgesamt gemacht habe. Bisserl mehr, aber es haut fast hin. ich find damit hat der prozessor sich das recht auf nen bisschen Zicken verdient


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2010)

So Leute ich bin nun auch zurück von der Luxx Session und habe wieder klar Schiff gemacht.

Fazit: Warum habe immer ich so ein Pech 


*Freitag*

Wollte schön mit einem Asus P5B-Deluxe und einem 347ger Ceder-Mill auf CPU-Z Jagd gehen. Zuhause nochmal nach dem Pot aufbau getestet und dort....no boot 

Also von - 140°C hochgekühlt und Pot runter, damit er auf mein X4 955BE kann.
So nach ca. 30min hatte ich 6GHz stable bei 1,73V 
Ne kleine 6,25GHz Vali gemacht und wollte nun auf 1,8V erhöhen und plötzlich ......seep....Schwarzer Moni......Mobo tot 

Das Problem war jetzt nur, dass dies auch mein Setup für 

6600GT @ Vmod
6600GT @ Vmod
8600GT @ Vmod
X800XL @ Vmod
8800GT + 8800 GTX
Sempron 140

gedacht war und eine Weile halten musste 

*Samstag* 

Nachdem ich dann erstmal draußen nen Karton zerkloppt habe und fast ein Gigabyte gegen die Wand gefeurt hätte habe ich das P5B-Deluxe nochmal aufgebaut. Nen 352 drauf und Schwupps 6,8GHz Vali. Da das Bios aber nur max 1,62V (real) draufhaut wurde das Mobo von loppy schnell gemoddet 

So....jetzt macht es kein Bild mehr, aber löuft trotzdem irgendwie  Damit waren alles Settings nach 5h unbenchbar 


Was nu? Mein altes Asus P5KR P35 Testmobo raus und die anderen 2 Tage mit durchgebenscht 
Leider hatte es bei 490ger FSB ne Wall 

Naja...alles in allem nur 30 HW-Points und ca 9 Global 
Dafür steht ganz klar fest: "Dice ist für Muttis - nur LN2 rockt"

PS: Bilder gibts hier! 


[hwbot=IckeEr]membergoal[/hwbot]


MFG


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2010)

Naja ...wenn meine Gulfi nicht hin wäre wären es ca 200p mehr ....ich habe hier noch Grakas die ich nicht benchen konnte .....GTX 260/192 einzeln . 9800GTX , 9800GTX+ (noch nicht unter Dice gehabt) 4780er , 88er GT 1024mb (Noch nicht unter Dice gehabt)
Und ich wollte noch ca 20 diverse Grakas unter Dice Aquamark benchen 

Wahrscheinlich wären es auch 300 mehr gewesen ....so habe ich diese WE nur 160 Punkte gemacht 

jaja ...ich weiß ist auch viel ....nur weiß ich was mir entgangen ist 


Und nun weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich den 950i mal unter Wakü testen soll oder nicht .......mein Kumpel Killt mich wenn ich morgen im Shop ankomme und der ist hin 

Ich bring ja schon für die RMA ...
980x 
RE (von der EOS noch)
E 6300
E 4300

Eigentlich agal ob ich den 950i auch noch schrotte ....der killt mich sowieso


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Dafür steht ganz klar fest: "Dice ist für Muttis - nur LN2 rockt"
> 
> PS: Bilder gibts hier!
> 
> MFG



Jop, aber LN2 rockt auch das Portemonnaie -.-
Wieso kann ich kein überbezahlter Zahnarzt sein


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2010)

@ Icke&Er: Schade, dass es solche Probleme gab :/ Hatte auch schon Sessions an denen überhaupt nichts ging. Aber dafür gibt es auch mal wieder bessere  Nur den Kopf nicht hängen lassen  Die Punkte sind aber nicht das wichtige an diesen Sessions  Hauptsache Spaß! (wobei bei mir Spaß meistens mit Punkten verbunden ist )


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2010)

Naja ich lasse den Kopf schon nicht hängen ^^

Gibt ja jetzt nen Grund LN2 oder wenigstens Dice zu ordern und die Grakas nochmal zu treten ^^
Und ein paar Global will ich auch noch 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Stimmt 
Ein Drittel unserer letzten Session bestand nur aus Grinsen und Schulterklopfen als kleine Testruns (@ PCIe x4 ) 15 Punkte brachten. Wenns einmal läuft dann ist benchen das geilste der Welt.
Will uns net irgendjemand nen 980X für 3D-benches leihen  ? Ich will endlich mal nen Goldpot aber auf jedem sitzt fett und bräsig son Teil


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2010)

Aber ein Highlight ware auch den 60k Run im Vantage der BenchBros mit zu beobachten 

GT @ 5,5GHz
4x480 @ 1200MHz 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Kann ich mir vorstellen !!
Klingt echt nice.
Ist der Score schon oben ?


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2010)

Sicher

BenchBros's 60222 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 4x GeForce GTX 480 @ 1030/1100MHz


----------



## Professor Frink (26. September 2010)

Nja, die Pics sind das geilste am Score


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2010)

Mit 4 hätte ich das auch gemacht 

True Monkey's 41703 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 2x GeForce GTX 480 @ 850/1025MHz


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

> @ Icke&Er: Schade, dass es solche Probleme gab :/ Hatte auch schon Sessions an denen überhaupt nichts ging. Aber dafür gibt es auch mal wieder bessere  Nur den Kopf nicht hängen lassen  Die Punkte sind aber nicht das wichtige an diesen Sessions  Hauptsache Spaß! (wobei bei mir Spaß meistens mit Punkten verbunden ist )


Kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich hatte bis dieses WE ja auch ne Phase in der fast alle Grakas über den Jordan gegangen sind... und letzte DICE-Session gradiose 0 Punkte aufgrund eines kaputten X58-Boards aus meinem 24/7-PC. Und dann sitzt man da vor 10 Kg DICE und kann nix machen...
Es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten, soviel ist sicher! 



> Mit den Tempfühlern war alles okay? Bilder?


Tempfühler waren sehr okay und es gab keine Probleme 
Bilder? Von dem Tempfühlern oder allgemein? Den Link zu den Bildern hat David ja schon gepostet.

keep pushin'

PS:
-Auf jeden Fall werden mir die Daumenschrauben und das tolle Geräusch beim Drehen in Erinnerung bleiben (bestimmt 20x auf-und abgebaut, Lippokratis weiß, wovon ich rede...  10 min Bench - abbauen -  30 min auftauen/föhnen - aufbauen)
- LN2 ist echt das geilste
- mein Lieblingsscore ist der hier: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406048 - hatte mich schon bei 5 GHz wie nen Kind gefreut


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jop, aber LN2 rockt auch das Portemonnaie -.-
> Wieso kann ich kein überbezahlter Zahnarzt sein



Tja *hust* für 50cent 1 Liter Ln2 krieg *hüstel* 
Da haben ich und Lovro doch echt Glück, manchmal gibts auch umsonst 

@theLamer :
Nice cpu


----------



## zøtac (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Tja *hust* für 50cent 1 Liter Ln2 krieg *hüstel*
> Da haben ich und Lovro doch echt Glück, manchmal gibts auch umsonst


Oh ja, irgentwann komm ich vielleicht auch mal nach Wien zu euch 

Hab heut meinen Pot von der Post abgeholt, der von Contact (glaub ich) den dannach Gamer_95 hatte


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Oh ja, irgentwann komm ich vielleicht auch mal nach Wien zu euch
> 
> Hab heut meinen Pot von der Post abgeholt, der von Contact (glaub ich) den dannach Gamer_95 hatte



Mach das.

Da du ja jetzt nen Pot hast kannst du demnächst mal zeigen was geht mit deinem Phenom2


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Ach quack, vorher geht bei ihm noch irgendwas kaputt. Wie wärs mit was neuem? Ram oder so? Den Rest hattest du ja schon^^


----------



## Icke&Er (27. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - hatte mich schon bei 5 GHz wie nen Kind gefreut


 
Ging mir bei dem nicht anders:

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Ein fetteres Grinsen hatte ich nur auf den Lippen als das Mobo mit Vmod nichtmehr booten wollte 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ein fetteres Grinsen hatte ich nur auf den Lippen als das Mobo mit Vmod nichtmehr booten wollte


Naja vor allem deshalb, weil loopy davor auch das Commando gemoddet hatte und es abgeraucht ist...


----------



## Icke&Er (27. September 2010)

Das hat aber auch gestunken 
Die Rauchwolke und das Gesicht von loppy, Beloe und Le_Frog waren aber unbezahlbar 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall... aber wenn das Ding schon 7,4 Ghz auf nem ungemoddeten Commando schafft... hätte zu gerne gesehen, wie die CPU mit 2V abgeht... die hatte ja mal gerade 1,69V real drauf, oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (27. September 2010)

Ne, waren 1,744V gewesen und 7,3GHz habe sie gepackt

MFG


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

Naja ok, aber +0,3V gehen da ja noch... 7,3xx GHz ist für die Voltage echt schon sehr nice gewesen. Schade, dass das Board hin war...

Gruß


----------



## Professor Frink (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Tja *hust* für 50cent 1 Liter Ln2 krieg *hüstel*
> Da haben ich und Lovro doch echt Glück, manchmal gibts auch umsonst
> 
> @theLamer :
> Nice cpu



Halt du dich mal bedeckt bis du ein paar vernünftige Scores unter Dice hast


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich jetzt noch die 9600GT benche... bin mit LN2 nicht mehr zu gekommen...
VMod ist schon dran, ich glaub ich teste sie mal ^^

Die Session am WE hat mir sowas von Motivation gegeben... Nächstes Ziel sind 500 Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (27. September 2010)

Was heißt hier die 500 P ist dein nächstes Ziel? Die hast du doch schon so gut wie. Solltest die 600 P als Ziel nehmen


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Halt du dich mal bedeckt bis du ein paar vernünftige Scores unter Dice hast



Warte ab bis wir nen i7 Setup haben 
Werde mich nochmal an den 352er und den Rest im Herbst machen und mal schauen was ich sonst noch krieg.
Vllt besorg ich mir nen RE oder 680i etc und nen q6600 für was anderes reicht die Kohle im Momment nicht und Ln2 (für die Cellis) werde ich erst in den Winterferien haben.


----------



## Freakezoit (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Warte ab bis wir nen i7 Setup haben
> Werde mich nochmal an den 352er und den Rest im Herbst machen und mal schauen was ich sonst noch krieg.
> Vllt besorg ich mir nen RE oder 680i etc und nen q6600 für was anderes reicht die Kohle im Momment nicht und Ln2 (für die Cellis) werde ich erst in den Winterferien haben.



Wenn nen RE dann bitte ein älteres , 680i mhm das wird den q6600 selbst mit allen Vmods noch begrenzen . (das RE wird schon richtung FSB 500 mit dem Q6600 , falls er die packt )


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Ja 
Hast Recht wenn dann ein altes RE muss auf die Nummer achten.


----------



## Icke&Er (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Werde mich nochmal an den 352er machen


 
Dann kanste dem auchmal mehr als Air-Spannung geben 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Warte ab bis wir nen i7 Setup haben
> Werde mich nochmal an den 352er und den Rest im Herbst machen und mal schauen was ich sonst noch krieg.
> Vllt besorg ich mir nen RE oder 680i etc und nen q6600 für was anderes reicht die Kohle im Momment nicht und Ln2 (für die Cellis) werde ich erst in den Winterferien haben.



Komm du mal an mit nem i7 und überbiete mich in nen paar Scores, dann kann ich nachlegen 
Macht immer mehr Spaß sowas als gegen Leute zu benchen die man net kennt.


----------



## Lower (27. September 2010)

@ Frink:

Mal sehen ob ich nen i7 920 irgendwo herbekomme, vllt geht da was mit meinem Rampage II Extreme. Würde echt mal wieder Spaß machen, erinnere mich noch wieviel wir in den Benches voneinander gelernt haben 

Würde ein i7 930er mit 20er Multi auch gehen, gibt ja da einige im Luxx?? 

lg Lower


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2010)

Heute habe ich eine große Kiste in die RMA geschickt 

Mein Kumpel meinte nur wenn ich so weiter mach schickt er mehr ein wie er geliefert bekommt .....

Aber einen kleinen Erfolg habe ich auch zu vermelden .......ich brauche nicht mehr scrollen um das Ziel zu sehen ....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Naja kannst du eig ja machen.

Lohnt sich aber nicht mit den Punkten. Erstmal wäre es nicht im selben Ranking was ja ein wenig den spaß versaut
Und im 920er Ranking sind mehr Leute = mehr Punkte für euch!


----------



## Lower (27. September 2010)

na gut, wenn ich meine GTX260 loswerde hol ich mir einen


----------



## Freakezoit (27. September 2010)

Nice True , dann streng dich an wir warten hier auf dich


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Tss ich bin gespannt 

Heute im langweiligen Info unterricht hab ich den Clock Gen für Frinks P6T gefunden 
Aber TurboEVO funzt auch -.- Bin mal gespannt was da noch geht.

Ach ja, ich hab mir wegen des Lesertestes ne Fotobox gebaut. Da es nen ganzes Album ist mal nen abload Link, hoffe das ist ok
Galerie: Hardware-Pics - abload.de

Ist nur meine gammel Handy Cam. Die richtigen Bilder kommen in geilerer Quali


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nice True , dann streng dich an wir warten hier auf dich



Pass auf, dass du nicht überholt wirst  

edit: Alex, was sagst zu einem RE mit: S/M 88MCAI050287 *gg*


----------



## Professor Frink (27. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> na gut, wenn ich meine GTX260 loswerde hol ich mir einen


Sehr gut 
Dann habe ich mit dir und Masterchief ja gleich 2 Konkurrenten an der backe, was gibts schöneres


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Sicher dass die sich nicht einen zusammen holen


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nice True , dann streng dich an wir warten hier auf dich


 
warte es ab ......ich habe wie es aussieht erst mal 3D mark Pause 
Aber da ich im 2D Bereich noch nicht viel gemacht habe und ich gemerkt habe mit wie wenig ich dort viel Punkte holen kann werde ich in den nächsten Wochen verstärkt mich dort orientieren.

Zumal eine Kiste Dice dabei ewig reicht ....im Vergleich zu dem was mein Gulfi verbraten hat 

Dann schau schon mal in dem Rückspiegel damit du mitbekommst wenn ich zum überholen ausschere


----------



## Freakezoit (27. September 2010)

Nice Roman das sollte doch sehr gut sein , NB Temps bei dir auch normal ( z.b. lukü @ 1.7v sub 50°C ?? ) 

True na soweit lass ich es nicht kommen bin grad unterwegs als Jäger & Sammler für GPU`s


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2010)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Ist noch auf dem Weg aus den USA. Kost so viel wie ein R3E


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> na gut, wenn ich meine GTX260 loswerde hol ich mir einen



Du meinst dann holen wir uns und nicht du dir 
Musst jetzt darauf achten wie du schreibst bist ja jetzt nicht mehr alleine 

Am besten wäre ein 950 da das R2E wahrscheinlich bclk mäßig auch etwas schwach auf der Brust sein wird 
Naja mal sehen, haben ja noch etwas Zeit.

@Frink :
Ich freu mich schon gegen dich zu benchen 



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Dann kanste dem auchmal mehr als Air-Spannung geben
> 
> MFG



1,78 V = Airspannung ? 

Man lernt immer was dazu 
Das nächste mal wird auch 1,55 - 1,6 real vcore reichen... für 5,5


----------



## Icke&Er (27. September 2010)

Da will siche aber einer eine hübsche E8600 Kombo bauen wa 

MFG


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Ja genau 950 gegen 920 

Wenn wir euch dann trotzdem abziehen (ok hier wäre ein "er" angebrachter ) lach ich so überheftig^^

Ich bin mal gespannt was jetzt 2Dmäßig noch geht  oder das hoffentlich sich da überhaupt noch was nach oben hin tut 

Aber ich muss meinen 955er nochmal draufschnallen.. Da hast du doch auch einen oder Chief? Da battle ich dich


----------



## True Monkey (27. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> True na soweit lass ich es nicht kommen bin grad unterwegs als Jäger & Sammler für GPU`s


 
Ich habe heute mittag eine CPU Goldgrube gefunden ......und die dort arbeitenden Schürfer besteche ich mit dem besten Zahlmittel der Welt .......Berg Bier 

Ihr ahnt gar nicht wieviel CPUs in Regalen vergammeln die mal ihr Leben in Bürorechner verbracht haben und gegen aktuellere getauscht wurden 
Und bei dem Spruch ....tausche Kiste Bier gegen alte CPUs schmeißen die mich tot damit 

Und Bier ist für mich wirklich das kleinste Prob


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ja genau 950 gegen 920
> 
> Wenn wir euch dann trotzdem abziehen (ok hier wäre ein "er" angebrachter ) lach ich so überheftig^^
> 
> ...




965
Was meinst du mit "er" angebrachter ?
Ich mein wenn natürlich 920 gegen 920


----------



## Lower (27. September 2010)

@ Marvin:

natürlich holen wir uns den i7 950, aber ich möchte nicht so lange auf die CPU warten, deshalb überlege ich mir, ob ich gleich einen 920 für 165€ kaufe und den dann übergangsweise habe. Du kannst dich ja sowieso noch nicht entscheiden ob du im November kommst oder doch erst im Winter...müssen uns nochmal zusammenreden diesbezüglich. (TS geht bei mir imho nicht, bin am Netbook on. Bin bei meinem Paps )

@zcei:
Er hat nen 965er  ... aber beim 920 wäre ein Duell gleicher CPUs angebrachter 

lg Lower


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> @ Marvin:
> 
> natürlich holen wir uns den i7 950, aber ich möchte nicht so lange auf die CPU warten, deshalb überlege ich mir, ob ich gleich einen 920 für 165€ kaufe und den dann übergangsweise habe. Du kannst dich ja sowieso noch nicht entscheiden ob du im November kommst oder doch erst im Winter...müssen uns nochmal zusammenreden diesbezüglich. (TS geht bei mir imho nicht, bin am Netbook on. Bin bei meinem Paps )
> 
> ...



Jap
Ja Ich kann erst im Winter komemn ganz klar 
Ja ich denke es wäre sinnvoler uns nen 950 zu holen und dann halt erst im Winter wenn ich mit meinen Gpus kommt 3D zu rocken aber wenn du nicht warten kannst und die 3870 noch bei dir rumliegt dann ist 165€ ja schon interesant.
Aber warte ersma der Patrick hat sich nen 3520 gekauft vllt könne wir seinen i7 920 haben. 
Frag ihn mal.


----------



## Lower (27. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Jap
> Ja Ich kann erst im Winter komemn ganz klar
> Ja ich denke es wäre sinnvoler uns nen 950 zu holen und dann halt erst im Winter wenn ich mit meinen Gpus kommt 3D zu rocken aber wenn du nicht warten kannst und die 3870 noch bei dir rumliegt dann ist 165€ ja schon interesant.
> Aber warte ersma der Patrick hat sich nen 3520 gekauft vllt könne wir seinen i7 920 haben.
> Frag ihn mal.



Sein 920er ist tot  

wg der Session müssen wir def. noch reden...wie gesagt, kann ICH in den Winterferien nicht...


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> wg der Session müssen wir def. noch reden...wie gesagt, kann ICH in den Winterferien nicht...



Oh damn 
Naja wir reden die Tage nochmal.
Hm ich dachte sein R3E wäre durch...
Er hat den 3520 getestet und nix ging also liegts am Board wenn der 920 auch noch tot ist hat er ein Problem.


----------



## zcei (27. September 2010)

Ja das wäre fail.

Aber ich fand die Gegenbenheiten cool. Chief vs. zcei, Lower vs. Frink.
 Das wäre mal ansporn  immer gegenseitig toppen.


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2010)

hm ich glaub in 2-3 Wochen muss nochmal DICE her...
es nervt einfach mit Luft zu benchen 

Gerade mal die 9600GT im Aquamark angetestet, 840/1008/2155 schafft sie bei 1,35V auf der GPU... 
Naja, CPU @ 4,4 GHz (+Graka @ stock) läuft alleine auch durch, aber sobald ich 4,4 GHz und Graka-OC mache -> Bluescreen.
Mit Graka @ stock und 4,4 GHz schafft er 270k, eine gute Basis. Trotzdem wundert mich, dass er mit Graka-OC und dem Takt nicht durchläuft.
Ich geh mal pennen jetzt, muss morgen sehr früh raus 

Gruß


----------



## Mega Rage (28. September 2010)

Sind für 3D marks 4 gb RAM besser als 2gb ?
Bin gerade am überlegen was ich mir zulege .


----------



## Lippokratis (28. September 2010)

wenn das Windows nicht zugemüllt ist reichen 2GB locker aus


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2010)

Beim RAM kommt es vorallem auf Takt und Latenzen an. Größe ist Nebensache.


----------



## Lower (28. September 2010)

@ 8auer: in 3D Benches auch?


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir schon was neues leiste, würde ich 4GB nehmen 

Auch im Hinblick auf den neuen 3DMark sollte mehr RAM schon gut sein


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> @ 8auer: in 3D Benches auch?



Ja ist recht egal. Wobei ich an gutem RAM nicht sparen würde  Wenn die CPU mal am Ende ist freut man sich über die Mehrleistung


----------



## Mega Rage (28. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir schon was neues leiste, würde ich 4GB nehmen
> 
> Auch im Hinblick auf den neuen 3DMark sollte mehr RAM schon gut sein




Ich hol mir nur für den 3D Mark 01 ddr2 speicher der besser geht.
Für die neueren hat man ja ohne 980x fast keine Chance auf Punkte .

Danke euch für den Ratschläge!


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2010)

Würd ich net sagen, Pokale bleiben zwar meistens bei den Gulfis aber mit der richtigen Karte sind Punkte aufjedenfall drin 
Der Run hier war eig nen ungetweakter Test @ PCI x4 ProfessorFrink & Zcei's 28589 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1120/1125MHz
Du musst es nur wollen


----------



## theLamer (28. September 2010)

Ah schade, dass ich keine Zeit mehr hatte, meine 9600GT unter LN2 zu setzen... wäre bestimmt gut abgegangen, hab sie mal unter Luft angetestet mit 1,4V
Unter DICE skaliert sie ja eh besser und man kann mehr VGPu geben 
theLamer's 281459 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 9600 GT @ 840/1102MHz
(Bei dem niedrigen CPU-Takt ist klar, dass nix dabei rauskommt, aber beim nächsten Mal DICE kommt sie auf jeden Fall dran.  )

Ach die Fehlerquelle war allerdings der PCIe-Takt. Mit 115 MHz läuft sie nicht oO - ist meine Standardeinstellung für BCLK 210+, klappt eigentlich auch sonst.

Gruß


----------



## Icke&Er (28. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ah schade, dass ich keine Zeit mehr hatte, meine 9600GT unter LN2 zu setzen


 
Was heißt hier keine Zeit? Da war doch nur einer zu faul den Pot umzubauen 

*duck und weg*


----------



## theLamer (28. September 2010)

Naja so ähnlich  psst 
Hätten wir nicht SLI gebencht, wäre die Karte drangewesen 
Und nach dem Auftauen nach den Vantage-Versuchen etc. war dann echt wenig Zeit... zu wenig für isolieren + Takraten für die einzelnen Benches ausloten


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Hmm.. ich bin immernoch dabei alles aus meiner HD5850 rauszuholen.

Die Sache ist die, dass man ja nicht mehr als 1,35V geben kann. SubZero würd ich aber schon gerne höher, auch dem RAM würd ich gerne minimal mehr geben (der "normale" Voltregler ändert daran ja nichts, richtig?)

Habe jetzt mal nach CustomBIOS/5870 Bios geguckt, aber irgendwie krieg ich nicht genau raus, ob da jetzt mehr möglich ist oder nicht.

Weiß da einer was? Ist das vll iwie VolterraChip mäßig her, dass da nicht mehr geht? Oder ist nur keiner so verrückt wie ich?


----------



## speddy411 (28. September 2010)

Also mit einem anderen BIOS kannst du nur mehr Saft geben, wenn das zum einen derselbe Chip ist und zum anderen im BIOS höhere Spannungen eingestellt sind.

Wenn du einfach nur dein BIOS bearbeitest kannst du zwar höhere Spannungen einstellen aber diese werden nicht übernommen. Dafür brauchst du dann ein dementsprechenden Chip (Volterra) und das richtige Programm (z.B. Afterburner).


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Naja das ist mir schon so leicht klar 

Also Volterra sitzt drauf, kann ja auch bis 1,35 erhöhen. Dass ich den Afterburner zum takten brauch hab ich ja auch schon rausgefunden  Hab die Karte ja schon gebencht.

Nur wies aussieht hat die 5870 ja auch nen 1,35V lock.

Kann ich jetzt nach "gängigen" Flash Anleitungen nen anderen Volt Wert einstellen? Oder muckt da irgendwas Hardwareseitiges? sollte rev. Design sein, wird natürlich vorher noch gecheckt!
Und kann man ein "V-Max" einstellen oder nur ne Voltzahl die beim Start kommt?


----------



## speddy411 (28. September 2010)

Ich würde mir ein BIOS besorgen von einer Karte die von Haus aus schon über dem Lock liegt.

Falls das nicht funktioniert probier es mit Anleitungen um den Lock zu umgehen. Soweit ich weiß ist der Lock nur Softwarebasiert.


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Von welchem Lock genau sprichst du jetzt? Voltmäßig?
Ich hab leider keine Karte gefunden die Stock @ 1,35V läuft (standard ist ja 1,087)

P.s: 1000er Post


----------



## speddy411 (28. September 2010)

Also einmal gibt es bei Afterburner eine Sperre...Ob es nun diese ist weiß ich nicht aber probieren geht über studieren 

GUIDE to Enabling "Unofficial Overclocking" in MSI Afterburner - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Allerdings sieht es so aus als sei 1.35V das Maximum das man geben kann. Der Rest geht vermutlich nur per MOD.


EDIT:

Probier mal das Tool hier...Funktionier auch mit mehr als 1.5V
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/GPUTool_Community_Technology_Preview_1.html


----------



## Professor Frink (28. September 2010)

Nice Nice, besteht nurnoch der Schweinehund. Für jedes mV mehr musste ich ihn anbetteln


----------



## zcei (28. September 2010)

Hahaha also das mit dem Unofficial kenn ich  sonst wäre ich ja nicht bei 1100 Core Takt

und das Tool ist vom Mai. Das hatte ich von Lower auch schon gesagt bekommen. Das Problem ist, dass die Version nicht die HD5XXX Serie implementiert hat.. 
Weil dieses Community Preview was im ExtremeSystems ist, ist nicht diese Version.

EDIT: du mich anbetteln? Ich hab von selber gefragt


----------



## Freakezoit (28. September 2010)

Gut das problem hatte ich noch nicht mit nur 1.35v . Dafür hab ich was anderes (tool) da kann ich auch 2v noch geben theoretisch


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. September 2010)

ach damn it

S_A_V hat mir meine 2 goldis weggenommen, das gibt rache

sollte machbar sein, ihn einzuholen, wenn er keine backups hat...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Mega Rage (29. September 2010)

So ich hab jetzt meine OCZ Reaper HPC und hab schon ein nettes Ergebnis 

Mehr kommt wenn mein 8600 da ist .


----------



## Lippokratis (29. September 2010)

schon nicht schlecht. wie viel Spannung für die 600MHz ?


----------



## Icke&Er (29. September 2010)

Von meinen Reapern habe ich auch einen hübschen Takt


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Von meinen Reapern habe ich auch einen hübschen Takt



Omfg 

@Lippo:
Nice Signatur 
@ Mega Rage:
Ja bald hab ich auch guten Ram (600mhz cl5) den hol ich gleich von der Post ab.
Achja ein Klassenkamerad hat einen E8500 
Mal gucken ob ich ihm den günstig abnehmen kann


----------



## Mega Rage (29. September 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> schon nicht schlecht. wie viel Spannung für die 600MHz ?




Ich hab einfach mal 2,3 V eingestellt, könnte warscheinlich auch schon mit weniger laufen bzw mit mehr Takt.
Ich hab gerade halt nur den 5400 da und der geht mitm FSB nich so hoch.


----------



## theLamer (29. September 2010)

Lol Lippo, was soll die Signatur denn? 
Sieht nett aus ^^


----------



## zcei (29. September 2010)

Ja mega rage, da ist ja noch tuning angesagt  so mit 1T und weniger Volt und so  haste ja noch was zum testen.

bei dem 8600er schon einen im auge?


----------



## Nachtelf (29. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Lol Lippo, was soll die Signatur denn?
> Sieht nett aus ^^



Vielleicht möchte er Hardware in Pommes-Fett einlegen - wäre doch mal was neues 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst - sieht doch interressant aus


----------



## theLamer (29. September 2010)

> Vielleicht möchte er Hardware in Pommes-Fett einlegen - wäre doch mal was neues


Aber dann müsste er noch seinen Nick in RaggaLippo umändern  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Icke&Er (29. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Omfg


 
Machst du dich über mein Reaper lustig? 

MFG


----------



## zcei (29. September 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin zu kurz dabei, um immer all diese RaggaMuffin anspielungen zu verstehen -.- naja teilweise kann ichs mir denken^^

Aber in Fett gibts doch schon  also öl..


----------



## Lippokratis (29. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Lol Lippo, was soll die Signatur denn?
> Sieht nett aus ^^



mir war langweilig und mich hat es genervt, das die normale schwarze nicht geht und die Signatur fällt mal etwas aus der Reihe ^^


theLamer schrieb:


> Aber dann müsste er noch seinen Nick in RaggaLippo umändern
> 
> *duck und weg*



duck dich bloß weg du 



zcei schrieb:


> Ja mega rage, da ist ja noch tuning angesagt  so mit 1T und weniger Volt und so  haste ja noch was zum testen.



1T bei DDR2-1200? das wird schwer


----------



## theLamer (29. September 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:
			
		

> duck dich bloß weg du


Brauchst du eigentlich nen Bildschirm, der fürs Benchen prädestiniert ist? Ich habe da einen 
(versteht nur er, saß ja am WE neben mir beim Benchen)


----------



## Lippokratis (29. September 2010)

Ne, der Bildschirm ist nichts für mich - diese 5 Minuten Ungewissheit bevor da mal ein Bild kommt - allein dieser Horror hat mich schneller altern lassen


----------



## Mega Rage (29. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ja mega rage, da ist ja noch tuning angesagt  so mit 1T und weniger Volt und so  haste ja noch was zum testen.
> 
> bei dem 8600er schon einen im auge?



Jup Roman hat da was gutes für mich


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Machst du dich über mein Reaper lustig?
> 
> MFG



Nein ich habe zu weit vom Bildschirm weggesessen und habe 5100 mhz gelesesn  
Ich dachte schon wtf fail


----------



## Icke&Er (29. September 2010)

Klar 5100MHz machen die mit direkter Einspeisung über die 12V Leitung auch 

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Klar 5100MHz machen die mit direkter Einspeisung über die 12V Leitung auch
> 
> MFG




Ja ich dachte schon wirder mieser Auslesefehler


----------



## Mega Rage (29. September 2010)

@zcei: 1t geht bei DDR2 meines Wissens nach nicht wie lippokratis schon angedeudet hat


----------



## MaKo (30. September 2010)

*@UE50*

*Welcome to the "CLUB" ".*

*Congrats + Respect...*

*MaKo*


----------



## Matti OC (30. September 2010)

HI, willkommen in der Master Liga   UE50 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (30. September 2010)

Danke.(Jungs) Darauf werde ich jetzt einen trinken


----------



## MaKo (1. Oktober 2010)

Platz 6 ist auch nicht mehr weit......Let´go...

Hab für RE noch ca. 350 Pts in noch nicht gebenchter Hardware rumliegen und neues x-58-System rollt an....

Nun fehlt nur noch ein wenig Zeit..

LG.

Mako


----------



## theLamer (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich Gück habe, bekomm ich für meinen i7 920 + meine GTX285 einen i7 950 und eine HD4890... 
Mit ein paar GeForce 8er und der 9600GT die noch rumliegt könnte man da fast schon wieder DICE bestellen... der 950er sollte 3D dann auch besser abgehen als der 920er auf meinem Einsteiger-Board^^


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe beim benchen im 3DMark 01 ein riesen Problem. Im Car High Test ruckelts und ich habe dort nur 15 FPs Allle anderen erreiche ich zwischen 600 und 1000FPs. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Turrican (1. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe beim benchen im 3DMark 01 ein riesen Problem. Im Car High Test ruckelts und ich habe dort nur 15 FPs Allle anderen erreiche ich zwischen 600 und 1000FPs. Woran liegt das?


hi 
könntest du das ergebnis bitte editeren. du hast unter wprime1024m eine wprime32m zeit eingetragen. 
Moose83's 8sec 850ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz) @ 4617MHz


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wie kann ich das ändern? Ja, hab ich rausgenommen, mein Fehler!
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch bei meinem 3DMark Problem helfen?


----------



## Alriin (1. Oktober 2010)

Da ich das Problem noch nie hatte kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen, aber probier mal den Car High mit niedrigerem Takt und wenn das nichts bringt eventuell einen anderen Treiber.
Alternativ fragst du den Turrican, der hat den 3DMark01 schon ca. 50000 mal laufen lassen und hatte das vermutlich auch schon mal. *g*


----------



## theLamer (1. Oktober 2010)

Welches OS benutzt du? Win XP, oder?


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Windows 7 64bit


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

Jungs .....Glückwunsch zum erreichen der 24 K 

Da ich ja leider zur zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt bin da 70% meiner Hardware in der RMA ist bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als mich zu meiner Holden aufs Sofa zu gesellen und euch zu zuschauen wie ihr Platz 6 knackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Alriin (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok... 01 funzt nur auf XP... alles andere ist vergeudete Zeit!


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, funzen tut der schon. Was mich wundert, ist das nur dieser eine Test nicht geht


----------



## theLamer (1. Oktober 2010)

Hatte vermutet, dass es nicht XP ist, daher nochmal nachgefragt 
Wie Alriin bereits sagte, auf 7  ist  die Performance extremst schlecht und es funzt nichtmal immer... viel Spaß beim XP aufsetzen


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

@Moose83

Und ? habe ich zu viel versprochen als ich sagte hier macht es wesentlich mehr Spass 

Da du einen guten Unterbau hast für 775 schau dich mal nach gebr. Cores um ...E 2xxx....E 4xxx 
Sowas........ die kosten nicht viel und damit kannst du weiter testen bis du das erste Mal Dice probierst


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Jo, macht schon Spaß Das ist schon ganz schön krass, man denkt man kann gut übertakten und dort sieht es wieder anders aus Bin gerade dabei einen Celeron zu hohlen, kostet nur 7 EuroEin paar Punkte konnte ich euch ja schon zusteuern.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

haha .....ja das kann ganz schnell zur Sucht werden 

Es muss auch nich immer die teuerste Hardware sein um zu punkten meistens reicht schon Hardware zu nutzen die sehr oft vertreten ist


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Mit den 7 Euro war kein Witz Bin noch an ein paar Intels dran, Pentium 4 Pentium E usw.soll ja net soviel kosten!


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jungs .....Glückwunsch zum erreichen der 24 K
> 
> Da ich ja leider zur zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt bin da 70% meiner Hardware in der RMA ist bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als mich zu meiner Holden aufs Sofa zu gesellen und euch zu zuschauen wie ihr Platz 6 knackt.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Sache!!! Jetzt geht der Kampf erst richtig los


----------



## zøtac (1. Oktober 2010)

Yeay! 24k! Glückwunsch 
Kann RAM eigentlich Bildfehler verursachen? :O Also so rote Kästen aufm Bildschirm...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Oktober 2010)

nur graka ram kann bildfehler machen

normaler ram stürtzt direkt ab


----------



## theLamer (1. Oktober 2010)

Meistens erzeugt er Bluescreens, bei mir zumindest...
beim VRAM sind bunte Bilder schon üblicher.

edit: Eiswolf93 war schneller


----------



## zøtac (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok dank euch.
Jetzt werkelt wieder die Graka meines Vaters im Rechner und alles Läuft perfekt ohne Probleme und ich brauch keine 20Minuten um ihn zum Laufen zu bringen! Ein Traum


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und am WE kommt Dice und mit ein wenig Glück ein neuer E 8600 .......vllt hat das dann ja ein Ende mit dem Aqua und meinen Probs


Ein E86? Wozu brauchstn den, wusste gar nicht, dass du jetzt noch so in S775er investierst ^^


----------



## theLamer (1. Oktober 2010)

edit: hier stand Quatsch, falsch gelesen 

den E86er braucht man für gewöhnlich nur für den 3DMark 2001 und 2003


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ein E86? Wozu brauchstn den, wusste gar nicht, dass du jetzt noch so in S775er investierst ^^


 
ich investiere nicht ...ich füll nur die Lücke aus (Ich habe zwei So 775 Sys )

Ich benche mit insgesamt 3 Plattformen (Wenn dann mal alles aus der RMA wieder da ist )


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> edit: hier stand Quatsch, falsch gelesen
> 
> den E86er braucht man für gewöhnlich nur für den 3DMark 2001 und 2003



Wobei man 03 auch noch *einigermaßen *mit nicht E84/85/86 benchen kann.
Fürn 01 sollte man aufjedenfall einen haben.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2010)

MaKo schrieb:


> Nun fehlt nur noch ein wenig Zeit..
> 
> LG.
> 
> Mako


du sagst es, ich hab mir auch mega HW zugelegt, leider keine Zeit zum spielen


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Euch fehlt die Zeit und mir das Mobo 

Aber graatz zu den 24K 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich nur gewundert, weil mein E84er für True ja auch noch aussteht 

Dass du gleich 3 775er Benchsys hast konnte ich ja nicht ahnen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Oktober 2010)

Da es ja hier vielleicht mehr lesen. Die Diskussionen um die Teamliga halten immer noch an. Eigentlich dachte ich, das alles geklärt war mit den 2 Ligen. Aber Massman hat noch einige Ideen im Kopf.

Es wird immer noch über die Team Liga diskutiert. Ob Sie nun so bleibt wie sie jetzt ist oder ob es andere Modelle geben soll. Massman hatt nochmal 3 Ideen genannt:
1.  Maximale Teampunkte - Als Beispiel werden die Punkte für den 1. Platz genommen und diese sind, das Maximum an Punkten die ein Team ibn der Kategorie erbenchen kann. Beispiel:


Spoiler



Max(GTX480,3DMark03,1xGPU) = 42.8p
=> Accumulated member points for 1x GTX480 3DMark03 =< 42.8

Looking at this ranking, it would mean that the following people are contributing to the team's total:

- Team Finland: SF3D and Maggaa
- Hardwareluxx: Benchbros and suicidephoenix
- OCClub: Smoke and Slamms
- ...


2. Die Punkte vom besten im Team gehen zu 100% auf das Teamkonto, alle anderen bringen nur 10% ihrer punkte mit ein.

3. Teampunkte werden anders zusammen gerechnet. Team points = "PowerTeam" points + % (global points) + % (hardware points). Die Prozente können sich auf den einzelnen User oder auf die Teampunktezahl beziehen.

Schreibt einfach im HWBot Forum was ihr am besten findet.

Ich persönlich finde die Ideen mit den 2 Teamligen am besten. Eine mit den Besten Ergebnissen und die zweite so wie die jetzige Teamliga.


Glückwunsch zu 24.000 Punkten Team - der 6.Platz ist nah.


----------



## Mega Rage (1. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab mich nur gewundert, weil mein E84er für True ja auch noch aussteht
> 
> Dass du gleich 3 775er Benchsys hast konnte ich ja nicht ahnen



Ich glaub True hat *alles* 

btw: Wir brauchen nur noch knapp 300 Punkte um Platz 6 zu werden


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte nächste Woche vielleicht mit einem E6420 benchen. Ich hatte den mal unter Luft auf 3,8, ist genau der Prozzi. Meint Ihr das ich damit was reisen kann?


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Wird eng, aber wenn du noch mehr als 3,8 GHz rausbekommst geht da sicher was 

PS: Wenn nicht, üben ist immer gut 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, die 3,8 waren unter Luft. Jetzt kriegt er Wasser Ram und Board machen so bald nicht dicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann schnall ihn drauf und lass es krachen 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Was kann ich dem gefahrlos an Vcore geben, is ja noch nen 65nm


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist halt Temperaturabhängig, ist ja klar, und kommt drauf an ob du 2D oder 3D benchst.
Aber 1.6-1.7V sollten gehen, so viel konnte ich meinem Q9550 aufdrücken und 3D Mark Loops durchlaufen lassen unter Wakü, ohne dass er über 80° kam. Und das ist ja immerhin 45nm und 95W TDP.
Und mein E84er kriegte bei 4.8GHz und 1.48V grade mal ~45-50° unter Prime auf den Tacho. 

Dazu sei gesagt ich hab im Moment nen Mora2 mit Vollbestückung und CPU only dranhängen ^^ Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Radi aus?

Mein Grundsatz ist jedenfalls: Solange die Temps iO sind, passt doch alles  
Solltest natürlich auch drauf achten, dass das Board genug, aber auch nicht zu viel Spannung kriegt. P35 oder P45?
P45 wird nicht warm, da können ruhig 1.5V drauf. P35 kA ^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Oktober 2010)

1,6V geht relativ problemlos, für ne Vali haben 65nm DCs bei mir auch schon 1,8-1,9 gesehen und überlebt.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Also 1,8V unter Wakü sind schon Grenzwertig! Du solltest gucken wie gut die CPU noch auf mehr Spannung skaliert. Würde mir bei 1,6-1,7V die Grenze setzten für 65nm.
Bei 45nm würde ich die 1,6V auch unter Wakü nicht überschreiten.

PS: Aber das ist immer eigene Ansicht!

@meine 2 Vorredner

Ich bin nicht zögerlich mi Vcore, aber 1,9V würde ich dem ganze nocht geben unter Wakü, da dies Werte sind wo ne CPU gerne mal aussteigt. Diese Bereiche würde ich nur ab Dice empfehlen!!!

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

ich kann euch ziemlich genau sagen was für einen Gulfi zuviel ist 

Unter Wakü haben meine 65er schon 1,8v gesehen ...aber das prob ist das wenn sie zuviel haben die benches (2D) trotz höheren Takt immer schlechter werden.

Da gilt es immer herauszufinden mit welcher Spannung sie am effizentesten sind


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kühlung ist schon vorhanden Radis hab ich nen Evo1080 und nen XSPC RX360.
Eingebunden sind CPU, MB und GPU Mit Luft bin ich bei dem bis 1,5, glaub auch so 1,6-1,7V.Board ist ein Gigabyte EP45T Extreme


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

*hust*....wakü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (1. Oktober 2010)

Fürn Anfang bin ich halt erstmal mit WaKü dabei Alles andere is mir noch zu krass


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Solltest du aber doch mal Lust auf mehr bekommen, schau dir das mal an 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Was kann ich dem gefahrlos an Vcore geben, is ja noch nen 65nm


Hi , Vcore ist nicht alles, deine CPU brauch PLL und FSB Voltage. 65 n/m CPU kannst du von aus gehen das du bei 1,9 richtig liegst; nicht die Vcore 

PS: wer schreibt hier immer was von 24k teamwertung? ich sehe nur das wir kurz davor liegen!


----------



## Ü50 (1. Oktober 2010)

@Matti OC
 mit den 24K sehe ich auch so, da Fehlen ja noch ca. 80P


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

Heute mittag als ich das schrieb waren es 24030...

90 Punkte sind verschwunden ...??


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2010)

Hat irgendwer das Team verlassen?

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2010)

ich denke mal nicht,dass war nur der Wprine Fehler


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2010)

Ahhh der von Moose83 ? ....gab es dafür sovie Punkte ?


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2010)

na wenn man den 32 m in 1028 m ein trägt, kann das schon sein. 
wir machen alle mal fehler


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja sorry, das sind die fehlenden Punkte. Hatte mich schon gefreut, da stande Gold und 113 Punkte Hab dann aber gleich gesehen, das ich da was verdreht habe Kann ja mal passieren! Ich kann euch zwar im Moment nur wenig Punkte beisteuern, aber ich hoffe das es euch trotzdem hilft!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

^^ist ja kein prob und kann jeden mal passieren 

Und für uns ist jeder Punkt wichtig und gut.
Dafür das du gerade erst angefangen hast hast du doch schon super Ergebnisse eingefahren


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Denke ich auch, ein Pokal hab ich schon. Werde morgen mal XP draufhauen und ein paar Benches wiederholen und gucken, ob ich mich verbessern kann
Bekomme nächste Woche noch nen P4 630, mal schauen was da geht


----------



## theLamer (2. Oktober 2010)

> Dafür das du gerade erst angefangen hast hast du doch schon super Ergebnisse eingefahren


/sign

Weiter so 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, gerade erst angemeldet und dann schon Pokal + Medaille und 15 Submissions + fast 7 Punkte... glaub mir, wenn im Team jeder so aktiv wäre, der sich da je angemeldet hat, hätten wir mehrere hundert Punkte mehr und wären schon längst einen Platz weiter oben


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke für das Lob Ich geb mir ja Mühe, mehr ist aktuell nich drin. Brauch erstmal noch ein größeres Netzteil, meins kackt ab Aber unter XP sollte im PCMark 05 noch mehr gehen, oder? Und den 04er kann ich ja dann auch benchen Ich glaub der PCMark mag mein SSD-Raid


----------



## theLamer (2. Oktober 2010)

SSD-Raid? *habenwill*
Vlt leg ich mir auch noch ne zweite SSD zu, kosten ja nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Gabs günstig in der Bucht, 2 Intel Postville 80GB Konnte ich zusammen für 260 Euro kloppen Läuft der PCMark05 unter XP besser?


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Oktober 2010)

nein eher unter Vista / win7


----------



## theLamer (2. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich nicht, würde Win7 benutzen... wegen den transparent Window Tests und den viel höheren Scores..
EDIT: schon wieder wer schneller


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Schade, dachte ich kann mich da noch verbessern. Ich hab mir mal laut eurer Anleitung ein WinXP Bench zurechtgeschneidert. Werde dort mal alle Benches wiederholen, außer halt die 2 Vantages, die gehen ja da nicht. Ich bekomme mit meinem Q9650 über FSB 515 keinen Bench hin, der streikt dann leider, egal ob ich auf 1,5V gehe. Da ist 26 Grad warmes Wasser glaub ich am Ende seiner Leistungsfähigkeit.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> SSD-Raid? *habenwill*
> Vlt leg ich mir auch noch ne zweite SSD zu, kosten ja nicht mehr viel.


 

da fällt mir zu ein.......äh da war doch mal was was ich noch testen wollte ....ich depp habe zwei SSD und habe die noch gar nicht die im Raid getestet


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie ihr so schön sagt, kann ja mal passierenDie Leseleistung liegt so bei mir bei rund 550MB/s.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hehe da fällt mir was ein... Wollte mir demnächst ne Crucial C300 64GB holen (SATA 6GB/s), kostet ca. 125€.
Hau ich mir noch ne zweite rein und hab leseraten von über 700MB/s  (angegeben mit 355).

Systemboot in unter 15s rulezt bestimmt 

Dann mit HD6x und Sandy/Ivy Bridge (mal sehen)... Der PC Mark wird sich freuen 

//Oder was haltet ihr von sowas  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463443.html


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du den Preis, oder das gute Stück Hardware


----------



## xX jens Xx (2. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre dann sogar nochmal doppelt so schnell wie das SSD-Raid!
Schon heftig 1400MB/s


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den 2D Benches aus. Bringt bei SuperPI, Wprime usw. hoher Ramtakt was oder die Timings? Ich meine lieber 1600MHz CL8 oder 1333MHz CL7/6


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Oktober 2010)

Beides ist (zumindest bei SuperPi) wichtig  Musst eben einen ausgeglichenen Takt/Latenz-Kompromiss finden. Zu WPrime, keine Ahnung ^^

Tests schaffen da sicherlich Abhilfe


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Na dann lass ich es erstmal bei 1648MHz und versuch die Timings zu drücken. Bin mir halt mit der Spannung nicht sicher wieviel ich denen geben kann. Sind bis 2,1V freigegeben und Lüfter hab ich draufgeschnallt.


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hehe da fällt mir was ein... Wollte mir demnächst ne Crucial C300 64GB holen (SATA 6GB/s), kostet ca. 125€.
> Hau ich mir noch ne zweite rein und hab leseraten von über 700MB/s  (angegeben mit 355).
> 
> Systemboot in unter 15s rulezt bestimmt



Ich hab selber eine Crucial C300, allerdings mit 128 GB an meinem RIII E Sata 6gb/s Controller und hab eine Leserate von "nur" 270 Mb/s.

355 mb/s hatte ich nicht einmal als die komplett leer war. 
Aber ich hab gehört es gibt jetzt ne neue Firmware für die SSD die besser sein soll, hab die aber noch nich drauf weil man sie sonst Formatieren müsste


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ein RevoDrive von OCZ getestet  Preis/Leistung fürn Bot unschlagbar: der8auer's 17401 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 4300MHz


----------



## MaKo (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Alle....

Kleines Bencher-Rätsel........

schaut euch mal den Anhang an und sagt mir warum ich auf der einen Seite recht sauer... und auf der anderen doch sehr happy ........bin?????.....

BTW: Mein RE/8600 geht FSB 648@air.

LG.

MaKo


----------



## Moose83 (2. Oktober 2010)

Und das ja nur mit Wasserkühlung, nicht schlecht Ich glaubs nicht, hab grad nen Celeron für 2 Euro in der Bucht gekloppt Der muss nächste Woche mal dran glauben


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2010)

Spontan weil dein erstes Ergebnis bei 89237pkt lag, dann hast einen Re-Run eines Tests gemacht und hast nun 89164pkt?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Oktober 2010)

@Roman.

warum XP? da liegen locker 2000 Punke brach^^

sonst echt nice.


----------



## MaKo (2. Oktober 2010)

@der 8auer....

Nööö....der Ansatz zur Lösung liegt links unten...


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Oktober 2010)

Mako  :p

Freakezoit's 91544 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 918/1098MHz 

Roman vllt. sollte ich mir auch mal so ein teil zulegen


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @Roman.
> 
> warum XP? da liegen locker 2000 Punke brach^^
> 
> sonst echt nice.



Hatte nur kurz die Möglichkeit das Ding zu testen und es war nur XP auf dem BenchSys


----------



## MaKo (2. Oktober 2010)

@Alex+der8auer...

....wärmer...aber x-58 drückt nachher im 2001-er nicht so gut..

Vergleich mal Fps@Nature...auch mit Gradus...


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Oktober 2010)

Mako ich würd sagen viel zu viel VCore auf der CPU


----------



## MaKo (2. Oktober 2010)

Egal@VCore beim 8600-er...der läüft so durch alle Benchmarks...bleibt in meiner WaKü konstant unter 22 Grad@Water Temp/38 Grad/CPU@idle...

Darum gehts nicht...

Matti, wenn on, wirds wohl wissen...


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Oktober 2010)

Nature ist doch vollkommen I.O. manni


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehs gerade irgendwie nicht, die Score ist doch in Ordnung oder??


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber die Vcore ist lebensmüde hoch 
Für H2o.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Oktober 2010)

MaKo schrieb:


> Egal@VCore beim 8600-er...der läüft so durch alle Benchmarks...bleibt in meiner WaKü konstant unter 22 Grad@Water Temp/38 Grad/CPU@idle...


Idle Temps sagen leider NICHTS aus 
Lass mal nen Logger mitlaufen (z.B. HW Monitor). Weiß ja nicht was du für nen Radi hast, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn der die 80-90° knackt. 1.73V ist DICE Spannung


----------



## Matti OC (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich kenne diese CPU, passt schon alles, Temps sind nicht das Probelm, die Vcore auch nicht.  
Der brauch nur Kälte


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Oktober 2010)

Leute, holt Popcorn und Cola und einfach nur zuschaun, beim diskutieren

BenchZowner hat nun seinen Artikel über die letzten Vorfälle in HWBot usw. veröffentlich. Und da wird einiges Offenbart.

.:: BenchZone ::. Get in the Zone, stay in the Zone! - Overclocking Wall of Shame: The Beginning

in hwbot forum

Overclocking Wall of Shame: The Beginning - hwbot.org

und die haupt-kinoleinwand XS^^

Overclocking Wall of Shame: The Beginning - XtremeSystems Forums

und kingpincooling.com wurde geschlossen....

ich muss selber noch verstehen, was genau jetzt gemacht wird.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## zcei (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal von dem ersten Link die erste Seite gelesen und stimme dem was er sagt soweit zu 

Mal sehen was die andren Links/Seiten sagen

Edit: achso, er hat bei den andren beiden links nur seinen Beitrag gepusht. Dann wird der jetzt weitergelesen


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Oktober 2010)

War nur eine Frage der zeit , dass jemand mal das auspricht was viele denken & Wissen. 

Auch wenn man über vieles schon lange im bilde war


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2010)

Könnte das mal jemand ins Deutsche übersetzen?


----------



## Lower (3. Oktober 2010)

@ Alriin, wenn du willst übersetze ich es dir in Skype auf Deutsch 

@ Topic: Ich habe es mir einmal durchgelesen, betrachte es allerdings etwas kritisch....


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Oktober 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Könnte das mal jemand ins Deutsche übersetzen?



Es geht in dem Bericht darum, dass 2 Teams (Hellas Overclocking und PURE) bei einigen Ergebnissen geschummelt haben und das allgemein man bei 3D Benchmarks auch CPU Sharing verbieten sollte.
Es wird auch über einen Gigabyte Contest berichtet bei dem 2 Mitglieder von Hellas Overclocking Team gecheatet haben und eine Karte umgeflasht haben..

Am Ende fordert er das HW-Bot Team auf "aufzuräumen" sprich die gecheateten Scores zu entfernen .

Ohne Fair Play hat das alles doch eh keinen Sinn


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2010)

@Lower

Danke, hab nur keine zeit zum chatten.... allerdings mag ich Benchzowners Beiträge, da er sagt was viele Denken. Deshalb interessiert mich das schon ein wenig.


----------



## anselm (3. Oktober 2010)

Wow, da ist die K**** ja am dampfen. 
Der will also im Bot mal aufräumen. Ich bin mal gespannt was da noch alles an Schmutz ausgegraben wird.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Oktober 2010)

Na ja noch dampft nix , das ist grad mal nen kleiner tropfen auf den Heißen stein. 

Ich bin mal gespannt was er noch so alles auspackt , ich meine ich bin auch über einige dinge im bilde (z.b. Fugger , usw. ).

Aber ob sich danach was ändert gute frage nächste frage , ich meine Nein (einfach aus der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre Herraus.) .


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2010)

Krank was da abgeht... Habe leider gerade nicht die Zeit alles zu lesen :/ Morgen evtl.


----------



## blackbolt (4. Oktober 2010)

jo hallo bin neu im Team 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein bestes Ergebnis finde ich
Intel Pentium 4 ´D´ 925 auf 5460 MHz @ Air 
Prolimatech Megahalems + Enermax Appolish auf 121,93 m³/h
Asus P5B-Deluxe
Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G

mfg blackbolt


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich willkommen im Team 

Ich denke du wirst dich bei uns hier sehr wohlfühlen und bei Fragen helfen wir dir auch gerne.
Du bringst ja auch schon gut Punkte mit 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen im Team!
Falls du viel mit Netburst-CPUs machst, kann ich dir den [Wettbewerb] Netburst Retro-OC-Thread ans Herz legen.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

Tagchen.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2010)

@ blackbolt: Auch von mir Willkommen im Team


----------



## Semih91 (4. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen 
Ich werde die nächsten 30Wochen in etwa nicht benchen können 
Kann ja auch so schon nicht so viel benchen wegen der Schule, ich hoffe, dass ich aber wieder mla iwann dazu kommen kann, vermiss es voll


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2010)

Warum willst du mit benchen aufhören?

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich will ja net aufhören, aber durch die Schule komme ich einfach nicht dazu. Werde bald mein ABI schreiben, da will cih schon was für die Schule machen anstatt für ein Forum oder ähnliches. Ich möchte nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht, aber Schule geht vor.
Danach hab ich etwas Zeit zu benchen, werde auch paar neue Komponenten etc benchen oder evtl. meinen E8500 unter DICE oder LN2 setzen 
Werd halt Kontakt mit unserem der8auer haben, wohnt ja in meiner Nähe, kann da etwas lernen


----------



## zcei (4. Oktober 2010)

Da er ja ne zeitliche Angabe hat denke ich mal, er wird nur viel um die ohren haben  Ist bei mir eig auch so, aber ich nehm mir die Zeit  (Lieblingswochenendbeschäftigung )


----------



## Semih91 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele halt noch Fußball und gib ein paar Schülern Nachhilfe. Dazu hab ich auch Nachmittagsunterricht etc 
Und dieses Jahr wird in Hessen ABI früher geschrieben, d.h., dass wir schon automatisch mehr machen müssen, damit wir mit dem Stoff noch rechtzeitig fertig werden.

Aber nun B2T, meine Privatsphäre bleibt schön bei mir


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Oh, danke für die Info mit meinem 3DMark 06 Bench. Werde ich morgen mit anderem Monitor wiederholen Wie kann ich das Taktlimit vom Afterburner umgehen? Die 9300M GS ist noch nicht am Ende, der Afterburner schon


----------



## speddy411 (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Afterburner Ordner ist ne Afterburner.cfg. Da nach dem Teil hier suchen und die 0 mit ner 1 ersetzen.

[ATIADLHAL] *EnableUnofficialOverclocking = 1*


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke, dann kanns morgen zur Goldjagt losgehen


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> jo hallo bin neu im Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, willkommen im Team


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja von mir auch ein Hallo Gut das du es dir überlegt hast mitzumachen
Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Tip für mich, einen Acer Aspire 6930G zu übertakten?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Oktober 2010)

da musst du mal mit alle Taktgeber bei setfsb durch testen, vielleicht ist der eine dabei der funktioniert. Alternativ, aber älter, mal mit clockgen versuchen.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

ClockGen funzt nich, alle getestet. SetFSB hab ich noch nicht probiert. Gibt es sonst auch noch andere Software, um den zu übertakten?


----------



## Barisan (4. Oktober 2010)

@blackbolt
Wilkommen und gib gas


----------



## Lower (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Weder Clockgen noch SetFSB gehen. Gibts noch ne Alternative?


----------



## Barisan (4. Oktober 2010)

@moose83
um mit Clockgen oder Setfsb zu übertakten ist notwendig das du weisst welcher Taktgeber ist eingebaut in Acer. Das ist auch nicht die Garantie da Du dem auch übertakten kannst, meistens haben die Laptops OCP (Overclocking Protection).Um die zu umgehen muss man die Mods welche die Sperre umgehen machen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich auch von mir Herzlich Willkomen 
Viel Spass im Team.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Mod versteh ich nicht ganz Die GPU lässt sich traumhaft übertakten, nur CPU gar nicht. Da wären noch paar Punkte mehr für mich drin, vorallem im Aquamark.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Herssteller möchten nicht, das du an dem Takt rumspielen kannst und darum bauen sie eine Art Sperre ein.
Um diese umgehen zu können muss man z.B ein spezielles Bios flashen oder sonst irgendwas. Man möchte eigentlich nur Schaden durch Überhitzung vermeiden.

Ich kann bei meinem Acer Timeline z.B garnix übertakten ^^

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (4. Oktober 2010)

Dann muss ich das glaub ich lassen, ist nicht mein Laptop. Aber die GPU kriegt saures, da ist gold drin in den 3DMarks. Muss morgen noch die Afterburner Sperre weg machen, dann könnte ich das schaffen Wieso wird eigentlich die Signatur nicht aktuallisiert?


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2010)

Die wird, glaube ich, alle 24std aktualisiert. Der Bot lagt da aber auch gerne mal 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2010)

@ blackbolt: Willkommen im Team  Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## Barisan (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs grade versucht auf die Bot Seite zu kommen - is down. Hat jemand I.P. von Bot.? Ich habe mein Zettel verdadelt.

@zcei
Danke


----------



## zcei (5. Oktober 2010)

62.182.59.107

damit komm ich zumindest drauf


----------



## Lower (5. Oktober 2010)

Anstatt eine neue Revision zu bringen sollten sie mal ihre Server generalüberholen *duckundweg*


----------



## zcei (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde die Server eher aus Belgien rausnehmen und die in nen Rechenzentrum in Frankfurt/Karlsruhe stellen 

*duck und hinter lower her*


----------



## theLamer (5. Oktober 2010)

So, bin meine GTX285 jetzt auch los 
Kann also was Neues her


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach ich finde ne i7 950 + (4) GTX 480 Lightning ganz schuckelich 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (5. Oktober 2010)

MIt ersterem kann ich dienen, mit zweiterem nicht.
(4-Way-SLI on MSI X85 Pro (2x PCIe x16, 1x PCIe x8, 1x PCI )) und der Preis ist... naja


----------



## Turrican (5. Oktober 2010)

ich hab heute endlich mal die radeon hd 5850 getestet, welche ich beim tweaking wettbewerb auf der EOS II gewonnen hab. 
ich muss da mit etwas mehr kälte allerdings nochmals nachbessern, meine alte Vapochill LS @ Graka ist da schon etwas überfordert. 

Turrican's 32651 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1030/1290MHz
Turrican's 23537 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1030/1270MHz
Turrican's 42077 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1045/1290MHz
Turrican's 370288 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1060/1290MHz


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mal so am Rande, hast du keine größeren Zwingen gehabt?


----------



## Lower (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse Karl!

Der WPrime Score mit oxyyy ist auch genial!! Menno hätte ich davon gewusst hätte ich euch besucht. Wieso wird dafür überhaupt keine Werbung gemacht    - da sind ein Mal zwei bekannte OCer in Wien und machen eine Show und dann höre ich nichts davon   ...


----------



## Matti OC (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi, fette score Karl 

ich hab mal die 24K fürs´ Team  zugemacht 

lg


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2010)

Na wem fällt an dem Screen was auf :

Nick.ua's 24sec 390ms wPrime 32m run with Sempron 140 @ 5980MHz


Ich weiß es schon , Karl & Matti auch!


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Matti
Sauber

@ Freakezoit
Fehlt da nicht das Wprime Fenster in der Taskleiste?


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2010)

Der kanidat erhält 100 punkte Schnitzel.

Genau richtig. Ist eigentlich ne Sauerei vorallem tritt er mit dem Score bei der Oct. Challenge an.

Und ums mal auf die spitze zu treiben  :

Nick.ua's 6min 52sec 421ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E8500 (3.17Ghz) @ 5962MHz

Nick.ua's 8min 12sec 422ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E3200 (2.4Ghz) @ 5002MHz

Nick.ua's 13min 32sec 62ms wPrime 1024m run with Sempron 140 @ 5872MHz

Diese sind auch interessant.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich vertun, aber abgesehen davon das bei allen die Taskleiste Falsch ist sind schon verdammt viele Artefakte im W-Prime Fenster.
Zumindest im Vergleich zu denen bei CPU-Z.


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2010)

Nö nö du siehst das ganze schon richtig so. 

Er hat wohl nen wprime hintergrund bild


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

Immer wieder geil wie einige versuchen zu bescheissen. Am geilsten ist ja noch der Spruch von ihm bei wPrime32 - "Catch me if you can". 
Darum sollte die Screenshot auch immer den gesamten Desktop zeigen, damit solche Sache erkannt werden und derjenige gebannt wird. Ich hoffe HWbot bannt den Jungen auch, weil das ist Beschiss mit Vorsatz.


----------



## Turrican (6. Oktober 2010)

thx leute 


Ü50 schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande, hast du keine größeren Zwingen gehabt?


das waren noch die kleinen. 


Lower schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Ergebnisse Karl!
> 
> Der WPrime Score mit oxyyy ist auch genial!! Menno hätte ich davon  gewusst hätte ich euch besucht. Wieso wird dafür überhaupt keine Werbung  gemacht    - da sind ein Mal zwei bekannte OCer in Wien und machen eine Show und dann höre ich nichts davon   ...


ja, es gab da leider kaum werbung.

die wprime ergebnisse sind schon in "bearbeitung". bin gespannt was er dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei ihm leider genauso -> MaJ0r's 24sec 890ms wPrime 32m run with Sempron 140 @ 5805MHz

lg Lower


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Ohh Man ist der *****! 

Mann muss ja schon Mumm haben so zu cheaten, aber dann auchnoch Global 1 und sooo schlecht 

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2010)

Nick.ua - Sempron 140 @ 5980MHz - 24sec 390ms wPrime 32m - hwbot.org

Er hat geantwortet , nur mit der antwort hab ich gerechnet 

Matti & Ich haben es probiert das wenn man den Explorer schließt , auch beim initialisieren und ihn dann wieder startet bleibt Wprime in der taskleiste


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Alex:

Ich habe es gerade auch probiert, unter Win XP, Vista und 7 - überall kommt es wieder in die Taskleiste. Wie peinlich 

Kuckt doch bei 1024m Score den 32m Run  - der sagt schon alles aus. Denke die haben ein bisschen Zahlenfake gespielt 

lg Lower


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

also das der explorer das wprime aus der taskleiste nimmt ist ja mal ne schwache antwort. ich mache immer den explorer beim benchen aus und trotzdem ist wprime danach in der taskleiste. der hinweis mit dem 1024 score ist echt gut, weil 120MHz machen ja nicht über eine Sekunde gut.


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

Oh Mann, das wird ja immer peinlicher für ihn (und seinen Kompanen)


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

Da es in letzter Zeit immer hin und her ging bei der Rev4 von HWBot mit dem Teamranking, gibt es nun eine Umfrage welches Punktesystem ihr Bencher am besten findet. Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

Teams League Rev.4 - hwbot.org

Alternative 1 - 1 Liga.So wie angedacht nur eine Liga wo nur die besten Scores pro Team und Kategorie gelten. je nach Beliebtheit der Kategorie gibt es Teiler

Alternative 2 - 2 Ligen, einmal die Power Liga(Alternative 1) und einmal eine normale Teamliga so wie sie jetzt ist

Alternative 3 - 1 Liga. die Punkte werden so berechnet
Punkte der Power Liga(aso bestens Ergebnis je Team)*einem Teiler + 10%(aller anderen Ergebnisse). Beispiel hier      (scheint massman favorit zu sein)

Alternative 4 - Es gibt eine Maximale Punktezahl die ein Team in einer Kategorie erreichen kann, meistens wohl die Punkte die es für den 1. Platz gibt - ein Beispiel ist ja dabei

Alternative 5 - 1 Liga der beste Score des Team zählt zu 100% für Teams alle anderen Scores gehen nur mit einem geringen Prozentsatz mit in die Teamwertung. Beispiel hier

Alternative 6 - nicht von alle dem es soll so bleiben wie es jetzt ist (wird von massman sicherlich nicht akzeptiert  )

Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich.

falls ich was falsch verstanden habe bitte berichtigen oder PN mit besserer Erklärung an mich


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss erst mal mein Englisch ein wenig auffrischen.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss erstmal meine Zugangsdaten fürs Bot-Forum wiederfinden 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal mein Englisch ein wenig auffrischen.



hab es mal versucht zusammen zufassen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2277949-post8799.html


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre mal für die Alternative 2  schreibe das dann auch rein, muss aber zuerst noch paar Sachen erledigen


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2010)

Jap ich auch  Gleich mal abstimmen!


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

So! Mein Vote ist abgegeben 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zwar kein Englisch aber Lippo hatte es ja gut erklärt. Vote ist abgegeben.


----------



## Lower (6. Oktober 2010)

3 klingt besser iwie :S


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Oktober 2010)

[X] 2 oder 3 eher Alternative 3.
Schon gevotet.

Der CX Rev.2 ist da   
Direkt Staub drauf...


----------



## Barisan (6. Oktober 2010)

Alternative 2 - Stime abgegeben


----------



## MESeidel (6. Oktober 2010)

@Lippokratis
Danke für den Hinweis zum Voting (auch wenn ich nicht viel zum Team beitrage)....


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Wusste garnicht, dass es schon einen neuen CPU-Z WR gibt ^^

Over 8.2GHz @ CPU-Z - XtremeSystems Forums

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

8242MHz sind echt eine Hausnummer. Damit übertrifft er ja Tin mit fast 50MHz und das bei weniger Voltage. Vielleicht sehen wir bald die 8300MHz


----------



## Matti OC (6. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap ich auch  Gleich mal abstimmen!



mh, sicher bin ich mir nicht/  2 oder 3


----------



## Ü50 (6. Oktober 2010)

@Matti, für 2.- 45% für 3.- 28 %. Wobei ich mir auch zwischen 2+3 nicht einig war. Frage ist, was ist das kleinere Übel fürs Team.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2010)

ene mene muh und raus bist du.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

ihr könnt auch mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten wählen


----------



## Matti OC (6. Oktober 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Matti, für 2.- 45% für 3.- 28 %. Wobei ich mir auch zwischen 2+3 nicht einig war. Frage ist, was ist das kleinere Übel fürs Team.


zu 2
+: Aktuelle Teamgeist unberührt 
-: Hardware-Sharing noch unglaublich nützlich 
-: Zwei Ligen macht die Arbeit der Bot viel weniger transparent

zu 3
=> Team Punkte = SUMME (Powerteam Punkte) + [SUM (Benutzer Punkte) / 10] 

+: Illegale Hardware-Sharing viel weniger günstig 
+: Benutzer Aufwand weiterhin Team helfen, die 
+: Eine Liga ist transparenter als zwei 
-: Der absolute Wert einer einzelnen Note für das Team nimmt

mh


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei Alternative 2. bleibt aber eine Liga bestehen, wie wir sie jetzt auch haben. Bei den anderen nicht und ich denke das ist positiv anzumerken.

Bei den anderen vermischt sich immer irgendwie das Thema: "Nur das beste bringt was fürs Team" und so hat man ehrere Alternativen oder?

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (6. Oktober 2010)

@Matti OC
Grundsätzlich verstehe ich das Ganze nicht. Hier wird alles umgestellt, weil einige in einem großen Rahmen betrügen wenn ich das richtig sehe. Hier werden JPEG,s verändert  (heute gesehen) usw. Besteht unsere Gesellschaft nur noch aus Betrügern? Das kann, und will ich nicht glauben. Um was geht es denn hier? wenn mein Zweithobby daraus besteht in HWBOT täglich nachzusehen wer mal wieder betrogen hat, lasse ich das Ganze doch lieber und erfreue mich daran, das ich hier    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html zwar ohne Punkte ganz oben stehe. Ist das eine kranke Gesellschaft oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Es ist schon schlimm anzusehen wie oft, speziel in letzter Zeit, im Bot gecheatet wird. Es kann immer mal passieren das man einen Fehler macht, aber das ist ja schon dreist. Ich weis auchnet warum die das alle machen, aber ob sicher der Ärger dafür lohnt???

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin für 2, kann leider nicht im HWBot Forum abstimmen, weil cih da nicht registriert bin


----------



## Joker (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir mal die ganzen Alternativen durchgelesen und bißchen abgewogen, aber irgendwie hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Kann mich wirklich nicht entscheiden, mir wäre es am liebsten wenn die jetzige Rev. bleibt, nur die Begrenzung für die HW-Points (300) sollten noch angehoben werden. 
Finde es wirklich total beschissen das man sich jedes Jahr eine neue Revision mit prekären Änderungen aufs Auge drücken lassen muss, nur weil sich so einige nicht an die bestehenden Regeln halten können.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Oktober 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> weil ich da nicht registriert bin


 
Was postest du dann hier rum? Meld dich an und unterstütze deine Forum mal 

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kapier eh nur 50% davon, was dort geschrieben wird. Können wir nicht lieber Türkisch verwenden?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

Joker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die ganzen Alternativen durchgelesen und bißchen abgewogen, aber irgendwie hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Kann mich wirklich nicht entscheiden, mir wäre es am liebsten wenn die jetzige Rev. bleibt, nur die Begrenzung für die HW-Points (300) sollten noch angehoben werden.
> Finde es wirklich total beschissen das man sich jedes Jahr eine neue Revision mit prekären Änderungen aufs Auge drücken lassen muss, nur weil sich so einige nicht an die bestehenden Regeln halten können.



bei der abstimmung geht es nur um die Teampunkte. Dein Wunsch das HWPunktelimit zu erhöhen kommt ja eh. Falls dich nicht von den 5 Alternativen anspricht, dann nimm doch die 6. Auswahlmöglichkeit (Keine Änderung) auch wenn Massman das wohl eher nicht machen wird


----------



## Turrican (6. Oktober 2010)

von mir aus kann das hw punktelimit welches sich auf die insgesamten max. punkte auswirkt gerne aufgehoben werden.


----------



## Joker (6. Oktober 2010)

> Falls dich nicht von den 5 Alternativen anspricht, dann nimm doch die 6.  Auswahlmöglichkeit (Keine Änderung) auch wenn Massman das wohl eher  nicht machen wird


Warum nicht müssen nur 100% dafür stimmen 

Na mal Spass beiseite, ich wäre dafür das wir uns einheitlich auf eine der genannten Alternativen festlegen, so können wir das Ergebnis am besten beinflussen.


----------



## Matti OC (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich werde für 2. Stimmen, dass Team geht mir vor, ich kann leider nicht im überall ersten sein. 

lg

Edit: Karl, die Arschkarte werde ich wieder ziehen, wieder 900 Punkte weg


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal. Es geht nur um die Teampunkte. Die persönlichen Punkte werden nicht geändert, sie zählen dann halt nicht mehr zu 100% fürs Team.


----------



## Matti OC (7. Oktober 2010)

wie jetzt leider gibt es keine Ein Liga, zur aus Wahl 

Alternative 2: "Zwei Liga" 

Dieser Vorschlag kam nach ein paar Stellen mit-ehem.-positive Kritik. Es besteht im Wesentlichen trennt den Team-Wettbewerb in zwei verschiedenen Ligen: die mit dem aktuellen Algorithmus und eine, die den Algorithmus in das ursprüngliche Dokument vorgeschlagenen Anwendungen geprüft. 

+: Aktuelle Teamgeist unberührt 
-: Hardware-Sharing noch unglaublich nützlich 
-: Zwei Ligen macht die Arbeit der Bot viel weniger transparent


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Abstimmung geht es nur um die Teamliga. Also was anstatt der jetzigen Teamliga (alle Punkte alles Mitglieder zählen zu 100%) kommt. Weil sie Hardwaresharing vermeiden wollen gibt es entweder eine Liga wo nur ein bestimmter Teil der Punkte zählt (also nur das beste Ergebnis oder das beste Ergebnis und dann prozentual noch was dazu oder oder) oder eben die Alternative mit 2 Ligen. Eine, wo nur das beste Ergebnis pro Team zählt und eine Liga wie die jetzige Team Liga.

Aber bei allen dem geht es nur um die Punkte die dem Team zu kommen. Wer in Rev3 100Punkte auf den Konto hat, wird das auch bei Rev4 haben, nur das dann nicht mehr alle 100 Punkte fürs Team zählen sonder weniger. Darum geht es in der Abstimmung.

Für mich ist eigentlich nur wichtig, das jeder Bencher einen Beitrag zum Team leisten kann und das geht nun mal nur mit Alternative 2 (100% Beitrag zum Team), Alternative 3( prozentualer Beitrag zum Team) und Alternative 5 (prozentualer Beitrag zum Team). Aber es steht ja jedem frei sich selber einen Kopf zu machen was er für besser hält. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das nicht die letzte Abstimmung zur Rev4 war sind ja noch einige Monate Zeit bis sie kommt  und ich glaube auch, das Massman, das Ergebnis, wenn es ihm nicht gefällt nicht berücksichtigt. Da steht ja nicht umsonst "(non-binding) poll" aber der Weg, den die Community gehen will, wird ihm dann aufgezeigt.


----------



## Matti OC (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi, meine ich doch auch, dass für uns Alternative 2, die beste Wahl ist.

Die Rev 4.0 Alternative 3, haut ja auch nicht so hin, wenn ich jetzt, den besten im Team @ CPU Power, meine Graka HW zur Verführung stellte und alle Settings verrate @ Treiber & LOD, hat wieder das Team was davon.

Somit stimmt doch die Aussagen gar nicht: 
zu 3
+: Illegale Hardware-Sharing viel weniger günstig 
+: Benutzer Aufwand weiterhin Team helfen, die 
+: Eine Liga ist transparenter als zwei 
-: Der absolute Wert einer einzelnen Note für das Team nimmt

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Oktober 2010)

Die wollen ja verhindern, das ein und die gleiche Grafikkarte/Prozessor von mehreren Usern gebencht wird und somit die ersten Plätze nur an ein Team gehen, weil die einen guten Prozessor haben. Durch den Alternativen werden aber die Plätze hinter dem besten Ergebnis für Teamranking unwichtiger und damit, so die Annahme lohnt es sich nicht mehr die Hardware auszutauschen. Aber trotzdem zählt halt doch noch jedes Ergebnis fürs Team, wenn auch eher mit geringen Punktezahlen(das ist der negative Punkt). Von daher passen die Punkte schon zur 3. Alternative. Aber die nach dem, dass sich nichts ändert ist mir auch die 2. Alternative die liebste.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen Matti, aber übersetzt der Google Übersetzer das so schlecht? Der letzte Satz ergibt ja mal überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lower (7. Oktober 2010)

Öhm Leute? Was hält ihr eigentlich von der Diskussion des Wprime Scores. (gefälscht/nicht gefälscht)? 

Die Erklärungen klingen plausibel, aber auch wieder nicht. Bin grad bisschen verwirrt :S


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Oktober 2010)

Die erklärung mag plausibel sein aber wer weiß den schon ob das bei ihm der fall war ?? Und da man es nicht nachvollziehen kann ob oder ob nicht sollte man sowas auch nicht so stehen lassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn ein Screen nicht nachvollziehbar ist sollten zumindest diese speziellen Ergebnisse gelöscht werden.
Wenn es generell möglich ist (was ich nicht weiß) sollte man dann aber von weiteren Maßnahmen absehen.


----------



## loopy83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein Anliegen, was mir weniger gefällt.

Ein User von euch namens Blackbolt meldet zahllos Scores aus unserem Team.
Gestern waren es ca. 35 Ergebnisse von Kurbel.
Natürlich sind die Meldungen berechtigt, weil z.B. die Auflösung nicht zu sehen ist. Aber ich meine es gibt andere Wege das zu erledigen. Leute der AF z.B. schreiben uns eine PN mit dem Hinweis, dass da etwas nicht korrekt ist und dann kann der betreffende User selbst reagieren und das Ergebnis neu benchen, einen anderen Score hochladen oder es schlicht uns ergreifend löschen/deaktivieren. Zumal die Ergebnisse absolut plausibel sind und lediglich diese Banalität falsch ist. Oft aus Versehen oder aus Unwissenheit...

Ich würde mir also wünschen, wenn die Bencher der dt. Szene nicht rumrennen und sich gegenseitig vor die Hütte sch******. Wenn ein Russe oder Rumäne ankommt, kann man nix machen... aber wir können uns in der gleichen Sprache verständigen und da sehe ich keinen Grund, wieso man so etwas machen sollte.

Die dt. OC-Community wurde schon oft löblich auf HWbot, im XS und im Overclocker erwähnt und nicht zuletzt wegen den forenübergreifenden Sessions ist Dtl. auf Platz 1 im Länderranking. Das sollten wir beibehalten und die Stimmung in der Szene nicht durch solche Aktionen kaputt machen.
Denn dann laufen wieder ein paar Leute von uns los und melden Scores von euch, denn auch da gibt es sicherlich genug versehentliche Fehler und Kleinigkeiten zu entdecken.... eine Spirale bei der am Ende alle dt. Teams jeweils 3000 Punkte weniger haben... sinnlos.

Ich werde bei uns im Team auch nochmal dazu aufrufen, dass solche Sachen via PN zu klären sind, oder man soll mir Bescheid geben, dann kann ich mich angemessen darum kümmern.

Sollte dieser Fall anders herum ebenfalls mal eintreten, bitte umgehend Meldung bei mir oder in unserem HWBot Thread machen. Dann werde ich mich darum kümmern.

Vielen Dank,
Andi


----------



## MaKo (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Alle...

imho gibt es Tausende von HWBot-Screenshots/Results die man aufgrund von Kleinigkeiten melden könnte.

Ich persönlich halte davon gar nichts, solange diese nicht offensichtlich als Cheats erkennbar sind oder es um Top-Rankings geht.

Desweiteren stimme ich Loopy83 zu, dass man denjenigen der solche Results hochlädt, per PN die Chance gibt, diese selbst zu korrigieren oder neu zu benchen.

Alles Andere führt, wie von Loopy83 schon beschrieben, zu alsolut unnötigen Mißstimmungen zwischen den Teams und hat im Eskalationsfall die ebenfalls erwähnten negativen Auswirkungen auf die gesamten deutschen Punktestände.

Ich diesem Sinne "Happy Benching" und LG.....

MaKo


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2010)

@ Andi: Schön geschrieben  Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Oktober 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Manni 

PS: der is für Matti (Streng dich an alter Mann )  

Freakezoit's 15932 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 837/1242MHz


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Oktober 2010)

1,5v vGPU...

Du bist doch verrückt...


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Oktober 2010)

Hehe na klar doch Christian , hab vorhin mal Furmark bei 1.45v angeschmissen aber noch ohne Chiller da war ich bei 52°C Gpu 

So nochmal etwas mehr takt gleiche Spannung :

Freakezoit's 16192 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 850/1275MHz

(Leider ist der ram mist , keine 1300 ohne fehler aber da kommt nen vmod dran und dann sollte des problem erledigt sein  )


----------



## zcei (7. Oktober 2010)

Aber uns auslachen, wenn man den furmark nutzt  Wie ungerecht 

Aber nice nice  14ter und das ohne Dice


----------



## Moose83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem PCMark04. Jedesmal schlägt der Grammar Check fail Wo ist das Problem? Ist auch bei Standarttakt.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Oktober 2010)

Soo Leute, Frink is back online.
Nach ner Woche kompletter Abstinenz in Friedrichstadt bin ich wieder da umd freu mich aufs Benchen mit zcei, Grilgan und Freakezoit in den Ferien 
Muss jetzt erstmal wieder Tippen üben, fühlt sich alles so fremd an ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem PCMark04. Jedesmal schlägt der Grammar Check fail Wo ist das Problem? Ist auch bei Standarttakt.



guck mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...cmark04-mit-aktuellen-dual-cores-benchen.html


----------



## blackbolt (8. Oktober 2010)

@loopy83
hab alles gelesen
tut mir leid bin neu im team wollte nicht mit schei**** schmeissen 
sag kurbel es war nicht böse gemeint aber es war halt keine auflösung zu sehen und ich wusste nicht das man ihn auch persönlich anschreiben kann nicht für ungut kommt nicht mehr vor 
mfg blackbolt


----------



## blackbolt (8. Oktober 2010)

@Lippokratis
hab für Alternative 2 gestimmt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loopy83 (8. Oktober 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> @loopy83
> hab alles gelesen
> tut mir leid bin neu im team wollte nicht mit schei**** schmeissen
> sag kurbel es war nicht böse gemeint aber es war halt keine auflösung zu sehen und ich wusste nicht das man ihn auch persönlich anschreiben kann nicht für ungut kommt nicht mehr vor
> mfg blackbolt


Ist halt schade, dass neue Leute direkt Polizei spielen müssen.
Die Aktion hat uns 340 Punkte gekostet und damit sind wir aus den Top10 wieder raus... das macht die Sache doppelt ärgerlich, weil unsere letzte Session in MD eigentlich komplett für die Katz war, deren Zeil die Top10 war.
Kurbel trifft dabei freilich auch eine Schuld, die Ergebnisse waren nun mal nicht zu 100% regelkonform, keine Frage. Aber viele Ergebnisse sind sehr alt gewesen, wo die Sache mit der Auflösung noch nicht so hart geahndet wurde...

Kurbel wird alles nochmal benchen und noch eine Schippe drauflegen, deswegen Schwamm drüber, aber für das Teamklima war das nicht gerade förderlich, denn viele regen sich da gerne kümstlich auf und das schaukelt sich dann hoch.

Auch wenn es ein Wettbewerb ist, kann man doch fair bleiben und mit gesundem Menschenverstand zur Sache gehen. Das habe ich in diesem Fall vermisst... vor allem wenn ich neu in einem Team bin, informiere ich mich über die Gegebenheiten und reiße vielleicht nicht gleich wieder Sachen ein, die mühsam entstanden sind. Jedes Team hat einen Gründer/Verantwortlichen den man jederzeit ansprechen kann.

In diesem Sinne,
Andi


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Oktober 2010)

@blackbolt

Falls du nächstes mal ein Problem dieser Art hast wende dich bitte an unsere Teamcaptains:

der8auer
Lippokratis
PCGH-Stephan

Somit gibt es keinen Stress! 

MFG


----------



## dr.cupido (8. Oktober 2010)

loopy83 schrieb:


> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Oktober 2010)

So leute, mal ne ganz unverfängliche Frage aus der sich keine Rückschlüsse auf Hardwarekaufpläne ziehn lassn 

Was wär nen geiles 1156 OC Board im Zusammenspiel mit i5-750
 zu einem realistischen Preis ? (~150 €).


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem in Verbindung mit einem P4 630 auf meinem EP45T Extreme. Das Mainboard startet einfach nicht Kann es sein, das der da drauf nicht läuft?


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Oktober 2010)

genau die alte Prozessoren machen auf neuen Boards oft Probleme. Guck einfach mal Gigabyte ob es ein BIOS gibt das den Prozessor unterstützt


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen neuen "kleinen" bekommen ....bin wieder im Rennen


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Oktober 2010)

Gehts konkreter, ich steh aufm Schlauch und kann mal jemand meine Frage beantworten ?^^


----------



## theLamer (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Andi: Ich stimm dir vollstens zu, vor allem sind solche Reports völlig unnötig, wenn es sich wirklich um Kleinigkeiten handelt und das Ergebnis plausibel ist.

Mods beim Bot lassen solche Ergebnisse zum Glück meist mit der Bemerkung "Minor mistakes - not suspicious" stehen


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen neuen "kleinen" bekommen ....bin wieder im Rennen



So muss das sein


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Oktober 2010)

Maanoo, sagt mir doch bitte mal nen gutes OC Board für 1156


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mh... Hab gerade geschaut, P4 630 not supportet Erst alle ab Pentium e1000er Serie. Braucht einer den Prozzi? Ansonsten geht der bei Ebay rein.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Oktober 2010)

Jaa, wir sagen wir das.
wenn es um P/L geht würde ich dir das MSI GD80 empfehlen:
MSI P55-GD80, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7581-010R) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Die anderen sind zum Großteil etwas teurer.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Oktober 2010)

Klingt schonmal nice, thx patrick !


----------



## speddy411 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wen den P4 keiner haben will würde ich den nehmen. Bin sowieso gerade dabei 775 zu benchen bzw. vorzubereiten. AGP hab ich alles durch und sonst habe ich gerade nix mehr.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann schreib mir ne PN, er ist noch da. Nen Celeron D 336 hab ich auch noch! Angebote einfach per PN.


----------



## zcei (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde vorsichtshalber nochmal nen V-Fred aufmachen, nicht dass es nachher noch Ärger gibt


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tip, ist aber schon erledigt. CPU´s sind weg. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Flüssigmetall? Hab schlechtere Temps, als mit Promilatech PK1


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Oktober 2010)

die muss, glaube ich, erst "eingebrannt" werden. also einmal den Prozessor richtig aufheizen. Am besten den Lüfter vom Kühler nehmen


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte, das ist nur beim Pad so. Probier ich aber mal aus, muss ich Pumpe mal abschalten


----------



## OCPerformance (8. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, ist aber schon erledigt. CPU´s sind weg. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Flüssigmetall? Hab schlechtere Temps, als mit Promilatech PK1




Nur wenn eine CPU fast absolut plan ist und kühler und CPU absolut sauber sind hat man auch bessere Temps, welches Flüssigmetall Zeug haste denn?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Oktober 2010)

Redet ihr jetzt vom LMX oder verstehe ich hier was falsch ?


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab die Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra Wie erröffne ich hier im Forum einen Verkaufs- Fred?


----------



## zcei (8. Oktober 2010)

Du gehst in dieses (Unter-)Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/78


Und da kannste dann einen erstellen


----------



## Moose83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## zcei (8. Oktober 2010)

immer da immer nah^^

Naja ich geh jetzt in die Herbstpause .. ab morgen früh bis Mittwoch alte Heimat besuchen. Aber danach steht ne Session an


----------



## Moose83 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann ich meinen Verkaufsthreat in meiner Signatur anzeigen?


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Oktober 2010)

unter Kontrollzentrum - Signatur bearbeiten, kannst du den link zum Thread einfügen


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2010)

Den Verkaufsthread darfst du laut neuen Forenregeln aber nur verlinken. Also keine Bezeichnungen wie "Verkaufe HD5870". Erlaubt wäre "Moose83's Verkaufsthread"


----------



## Moose83 (9. Oktober 2010)

Also so, wie ich es jetzt habe, oder?


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2010)

So ists erlaubt, ja. Könntest es auch so verlinken (sieht besser aus) Moose83 Verkaufsthread


----------



## Barisan (9. Oktober 2010)

@moose83
Die Liquids bringen Dir ausser riesen saurei nichts bessonders viel. Nach meine erfahrung sind für Luft und WaKü Arctic Silver Nr. 5 und Arctic Silver MX-2 sehr gut. Für GPU's ist die Arctic Silver Ceramique sehr gut. Mit Subzero hab ich nicht viel erfahrung, aber die kolegen welch SS standig in betrieb haben sagten mir das AS Ceramique sehr gut ist. Man soll ausprobieren. MLP habe ich ein mal und nie wieder benutzt weil ich mir die CPU und Kühler versaut habe. Reinigen hat es auch ewig gedauert.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer eine Ahnung wann und ob überhaupt der 990x kommt ?

Noch habe ich den 980x nicht ausgepackt


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage ist auch, ob er sich besser OCen lässt als ein 980X... Leider keine Ahnung :/


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ist so unfair, da schrottet der seinen 980X und holt sich einfach nen neuen 
Willste mir den net mal leihen ?^^


----------



## Lower (9. Oktober 2010)

@ True: Angekündigt ist das Q4, wobei bestätigt wurde, dass diese kein neues Stepping haben werden. Übrigens schön zu hören, dass dein Gulfi sich erholt hat. Nur müssen wir hoffen, dass er eine gute Batch hat .

EDIT: Öhm sorry, es gibt ein neues Stepping. Habe mich geirrt!


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Das ist so unfair, da schrottet der seinen 980X und holt sich einfach nen neuen
> Willste mir den net mal leihen ?^^


 
Es gibt da sowas was sich RMA nennt 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem, auch unfair dass die RMA das net merkt 
Wie ist das Ding nochmal gestorben ? Zuviel Spannung unter LN2 ?^^


----------



## sn@ke (9. Oktober 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es gibt da sowas was sich RMA nennt
> 
> MFG




Einmal zu viel Volt und tot ist er hab auch schon meinen zweiten


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, du bist ja sowieso schmerzbefreit mit der vTT Spannung bei dem GT gewesen...
Kein Wunder, dass die CPU tot ist...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## sn@ke (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja wie heisst es no risk no fun oder


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja idR auch schmerzbefreit in Sachen Spannung, aber diese vTT war einfach nur krass hoch...


----------



## sn@ke (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei 1.93V Vcore gingen die Lichter aus aber so hoch war QPI doch garnet ^^


----------



## fuzz3l (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab da was von 1,65v im Kopf und das gebe ich normalerweise noch nicht mal bei meinem 45nm Xeon...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Chicago (9. Oktober 2010)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich mit einem Phenom 9500 im BIOS nicht mehr als 1,4V CPU Voltage einstellen lassen?

Als Board verwende ich ein ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Hab da was von 1,65v im Kopf und das gebe ich normalerweise noch nicht mal bei meinem 45nm Xeon...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



1,65v QPI ?! 
Geile Aktion, ich krieg ja schon bei 1,5 Magengrummeln und was skaliert denn bitte bis 1,65 ?^^


----------



## theLamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Lol, meine CPU macht bei 1,4V QPI Voltage mehr Uncore mit als bei 1,5V - zumindest unter LN2. Unter Luft ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei mir ähnlich, da gehn unter Dice so 1,42 am besten. Ist bei Bloomfields ja öfters so, dass man net einfach blind hochziehn kann. Schade eigentlich


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja bei Ihm dreht es sich ja um einen Gulfi 

Da sieht das bei 32nm schon anders aus 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich steig jetzt auch erstmal kurz in 65nm ein... also Commando + Cedar Mill...
Ich freue mich schon darauf 2V+ zu setzen, das muss so spaßig sein


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2010)

Das geht aber auch bei C2D sehr gut mit nem boxed, besonders beim Primen 

PS: Ich weis wovon ich rede ^^

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

Auja, danach hat der Sockel delikate Raucharomen


----------



## anselm (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Sockel A Prozessoren kann man 2,3v draufgeben.


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2010)

Nö nö, der E21xx lief ca. 15min auf 2,1V mit nem boxed duch Prime95. Dann hat er sich bei 85Grad abgeschaltet.

Mobo + CPU laufen immernoch 

PS: Nach einer Session *IMMER* Bios reseten 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Oktober 2010)

Auja, das hab ich auchschon gebracht, hab mich echt gewundert wieso der CPU die 4,9 net unter Boxed macht


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Oktober 2010)

stehen demnächst irgendwelche Sessions an? OCAlliance bencht sich doch schon recht nah an uns ran und irgendwie müssen wir die doch abwehren


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt mein Subzero zeug erst mal veräußern werde baue ich jetzt wirklich mal das Abit auf.
Mittlerweile haben sich so an die 15 Athlon und Duron CPU's angesammelt.
Hattest du mir nicht die Adresse mit den Mods für das Board gegeben?
Hast du die noch?
Edit:
Was ist eigentlich das beste an Luftkühlung für S.462 was zu einem vernünftigen Preis erhältlich ist.(oder war)


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> stehen demnächst irgendwelche Sessions an? OCAlliance bencht sich doch schon recht nah an uns ran und irgendwie müssen wir die doch abwehren


 
Nadann lass uns mal ein Termin ausgucken, da mein Gigabyte ja wieder da ist.
Genug Bench HW habe ich ja da 

MFG


----------



## anselm (9. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht benchen wir am nächsten Wochenend mit Dice.

@Schnitzel: Was für welche sind das denn?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau.
Aber vom Duron 600 bis zum Barton 2500 ist alles bunt durch gemischt.


----------



## anselm (9. Oktober 2010)

Also falls ein Athlon 1300 dabei ist, dann würde ich den abkaufen.


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mein Subzero zeug erst mal veräußern werde baue ich jetzt wirklich mal das Abit auf.
> Mittlerweile haben sich so an die 15 Athlon und Duron CPU's angesammelt.
> Hattest du mir nicht die Adresse mit den Mods für das Board gegeben?
> Hast du die noch?
> ...



ist glaube ich die Seite gewesen

Luftkühler - Hauptsache viel Kupfer   von Thermaltake oder Thermalright oder ein Alpha PAL




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Nadann lass uns mal ein Termin ausgucken, da mein Gigabyte ja wieder da ist.
> Genug Bench HW habe ich ja da
> 
> MFG



leg einen fest in hab eigentlich fast immer Zeit


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

Alpha Pal - da dämmert was.
8045?
Ich könnte auch probieren mir eine AC Freeze64 umzubauen - denhab ich noch im Keller rum fliegen


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Oktober 2010)

ja genau der, der hat den Vorteil, das man den verschrauben kann, aber die Thermalright Teile sind auch gut, das gibt es glaube ich auch schon welche mit Heatpipe. am besten wäre natürlich ein aktueller Towerkühler und den dann irgendwie verschrauben


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2010)

HEHE, zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> stehen demnächst irgendwelche Sessions an? OCAlliance bencht sich doch schon recht nah an uns ran und irgendwie müssen wir die doch abwehren



Nja, Zcei, Grilgan, ich und Freakezoit benchen am 19/20.
Da wird nochmal gut was bei rumkommen, aber ne prognose kann ich da net zu abgebn... bei sowas lieg ich iwie immer falsch


----------



## Matti OC (10. Oktober 2010)

Mit Alex bnechen? nee das wird nichts, wenn der einmal die Tastatur hat gibt er sie nicht mehr her.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Oktober 2010)

ja ja matti 

Ps: Qpi voltage , mhm ka warum einige pech haben bis jetzt hat jeder meiner i7 cpu`s bis min. 1.65 skaliert, 2 stk auch noch drüber 
Und beide leben noch und rennen genauso gut wie vorher 
Oky bei nem GT würde ich das auch net machen aber wie matti ja weiß bin ich was voltage angeht schmerzbefreit


----------



## blackbolt (10. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> am besten wäre natürlich ein aktueller Towerkühler und den dann irgendwie verschrauben



werde mal versuchen den megahalems auf den sockel a zu knallen wenn es geklappt werde ich mal die bilder posten hab auch noch einen golden orb am start mal schauen was geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt mal ein paar Tests mit XP gemacht, jedoch ist der einzige Test, der bei mir auf XP schneller läuft PIFastSuperPI und WPrime laufen auf Windows 7 wesentlich flotter!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. Oktober 2010)

Hast du beide Systeme gut getweakt?

Wundert mich jetzt etwas, dass SuperPi bei dir auf XP langsamer ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Mit Alex bnechen? nee das wird nichts, wenn der einmal die Tastatur hat gibt er sie nicht mehr her.



Solange was bei rumkommt habe ich erstmal wenig dagegen 
Zur Not baun wir ihm schnell nen Sys zum austoben auf


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir von euch hier diese XP zum Benchen runtergeladen. Und Windows 7 neu installiert. Bei SuperPI 32M beträgt der Abstand 7 Sekunden!!!


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Boa, das eig net besonders viel beim SPI 32M...


----------



## anselm (10. Oktober 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein P4C800-E Deluxe, dass er verkauft?


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Boa, das eig net besonders viel beim SPI 32M...



Naja, 7s sind schon eine Menge im 32m...

Aber trotzdem ist es massiv unüblich, dass Win7 im 32m schneller ist als XP oder 2k3. Da haste was falsch eingestellt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DopeLex (10. Oktober 2010)

Mit Sicherheit noch alle Dienste an, kein Maxmem, kein LSC=1.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Kein Maxmem hat größere negative Auswirkungen als läppische 7s


----------



## DopeLex (10. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt ja, du erfolgsverwöhnter Hardcore-Bencher und SuperPi Gott.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

AAch sei leise 
Ist aber so, kein Maxmen kostet mehr als 7s. Zumindest bei mir...


----------



## DopeLex (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Post zielte auch eher darauf ab, was man alles machen muss um gute Zeiten zu bekommen (gibt es natürlich noch mehr Sachen  ) - es ging mir dabei nicht um die 7s.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Da haste Recht, aber es gibt Tweaks, wenn du die vergisst haste sie halt vergessen und es gibt welche, wenn du die vergisst kannste den Run in die Tonne kloppn...


DopeLex schrieb:


> Der Post zielte auch eher darauf ab, was man alles machen muss um gute Zeiten zu bekommen (gibt es natürlich noch mehr Sachen  ) - es ging mir dabei nicht um die 7s.


Und wieso sagste das net gleich ?


----------



## DopeLex (10. Oktober 2010)

Dachte nicht, dass hier alles auf den genauen Wortlaut festgenagelt wird.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Ihr meint mit:Mit Sicherheit noch alle Dienste an, kein Maxmem, kein LSC=1. Was für Dienste kann ich abschalten? Und was hat das mit MaxxMem auf sich? Muss ich den mitlaufen lassen?


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Oh blos net 
Nicht MaxxMem der Benchmark, maxmem ist ne option in der msconfig die du für 32M auf 600 oder 640 stellen solltest. Zusätzlich kannste in den Taskmanager gehen und alle Dienste die du nicht brauchst (Hintergrundprogramme, explorer,svchost etc.) abschalten um Prozessorleistung freizugeben.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

DankeHilft mir das auch beim 1M oder PIFast und WPrime?Könnt Ihr ein paar Tips zu PIFast, SuperPI und WPrime geben. Da sind in der Liste paar vor mir, mit niedrigeren CPU Takt, die will ich einholen!


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Prozesse beenden ist der absolute Basistweak den du eig bei jedem 2D Benchmark (teilweise auch 3D) machst.
Für die Tipps guckst du hier !http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/14967-info-wprime32m-wprime1024m-pifast.html


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich den Explorer zum Benchen beende, wie starte ich den nach dem Benchen wieder? Und unter Vista/7 kann ich bei WPrime die Priorität nicht ändern!


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Oktober 2010)

wenn der prozess beendet ist taskmanager öffnen und dann per datei - neuer task - explorer neu starten.zu vista win7 kann ich nichts sagen benutze ich ich

€: lesen hilft oft weiter   - anselm hat es ja richtig gesagt


----------



## anselm (10. Oktober 2010)

Du musst dann den Taskmanager öffnen und dort bei Datei -> Ausführen "explorer" ausführen.

PS: Bei  Win7 / vista musst du auf "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen" klicken. Erst dann kann man die Priorität änderen.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ah, danke und dann startet der Taskmanager wieder?


----------



## anselm (10. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ah, danke und dann startet der Taskmanager wieder?



Meinst du den Explorer?


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht denn dein Bench XP aus ? Hast du mit Nlite gearbeitet ?


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Da haste Recht, aber es gibt Tweaks, wenn du die vergisst haste sie halt vergessen und es gibt welche, wenn du die vergisst kannste den Run in die Tonne kloppn...



Stimmt so nicht ganz...
Es gibt im 32m eigentlich keine Tweaks (außer CDT-IV auf LN2), die man weglassen kann und trotzdem eine gute Zeit bei rum kommt...
Eine gute SuperPi-Zeit ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig, inkl OS (es gibt nicht DAS schnellste OS (XP, 2k3, etc). Selbst in Stand des SP gibt es Unterschiede...

Also in SuperPi eine gute Zeit bzw ein gutes PP hinzubekommen ist nicht so ganz einfach, wie es zu sein scheint... Ähnlich "schwierig" ist eigentlich nur noch der 3D01 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Oktober 2010)

Genau das ist ja auch der unterschied zwischen einem anfänger (laien) und einem Veteran (profi)


----------



## blackbolt (10. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> (Hintergrundprogramme, explorer,svchost etc.) abschalten um Prozessorleistung freizugeben.



also ich benutze immer ein neu aufgespieltes xp(nur chipsatztreiber drauf) wenn ich da zuviel im taskmanager ausstelle sind die scores schlechter
 bringt ein mit nlite bearbeitetes xp so viele mehr sekunden im benchen???

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich persönlich bin kein fan von nlite. Nen neu aufgespieltes und manuell getweaktes XP ist imho net langsamer u.U. sogar schneller...


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab ein XP mit Nlite nach der Anleitung hier im Forum erstellt. Die einzige Zeit die ich damit verbessern konnte, war PIFast. Alle anderen 2D´s waren unter 7 schnellerIch habe ne originale XP-CD hier. Wie tweake ich XP so, das ich meine Zeiten nach unten drücke? Ja und ich meine den Exploer, wie starte ich den wieder?


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ein gelitetes XP bringt definitv etwas...Kannst du ja selber testen indem du ein XP aufspielst, nix veränderst und Suerpi startest und dann mit nem Bench XP vergleichst. Das tolle an Nlite usw. ist das du alles nur einmal einstellen musst und dann nur noch XP installieren musst. Außerdem verkürzt sich auch der Installationsvorgang um einiges, da sehr viel Kram gar nicht erst installiert wird.


EDIT:

@Moose: Du kannst per Nlite eine Vorlage nehmen und damit eine XP CD erstellen. Entweder nimmst du meine oder du bastelst an deiner Config nochmal rum. Wenn du alles richtig litest ist XP schneller als 7.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ite-rt-7-lite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe es nach deiner Vorlage erstellt, nur den Key habe ich geändert.


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin kein fan von nlite. Nen neu aufgespieltes und manuell getweaktes XP ist imho net langsamer u.U. sogar schneller...



Dann haste auch noch nie ein "richtig" geschnittenes Windows gehabt...

Frage mich jetzt aber nicht genau nach dem Unterschied, aber es gibt diverse Windowse, die nachdem sie bearbeitet wurden schneller waren, aber auch welche, die beim nliten langsamer wurden...

Muss man alles austesten...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die Vorlage verwendet hast dann ist XP auch schneller als 7. Dann muss wohl irgendwas auf deinem XP noch im Hintergrund laufen was du danach noch installiert oder gestartet hast.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Treiber habe ich noch installiert. Was komisch war, ohne Grafiktreiber waren die Zeiten mieß! Nach Installation waren sie besser.


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht erklären aber an der Vorlage sollte es nicht liegen. Die habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten im Einsatz und hatte bisher nie miese Zeiten. Vielleicht einfach mal neu draufspielen.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> manuell getweaktes XP



also svchost,spoolsv usw wusste ich

das ich den explorer auch ausschalten sollte wusste ich nicht

was gibt es den alles was nicht rennen muss glaube hatte xp mal auf 12 prozesse runter aber der bench war schlechter als nach einem neustart
gibt es einen guten link zu diesen thema???

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Neu aufspielen hilft nicht! Schon probiert. Ja eine Liste mit Diensten die man abschalten soll, wäre echt gut!!!


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei 2D kannst du eigentlich alles ausmachen. Die svchost musst halt mit shutdown -a anhalten. Bis auf 11 Prozesse kommt man auch locker runter wenn das XP richtig gelitet ist.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Oktober 2010)

Nlite sowas brauch man nicht wirklich. Man bekommt auch ohne Nlite nen schnelles Benchsys hin und nicht nur XP sondern auch mit Vista. Man muss nur wissen wie


----------



## speddy411 (10. Oktober 2010)

Geschmackssache


----------



## blackbolt (10. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Man muss nur wissen wie



da sind wir wieder beim anfänger und bei leuten die mit ln2 unterm kopfkissen schlafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Dann haste auch noch nie ein "richtig" geschnittenes Windows gehabt...
> 
> Frage mich jetzt aber nicht genau nach dem Unterschied, aber es gibt diverse Windowse, die nachdem sie bearbeitet wurden schneller waren, aber auch welche, die beim nliten langsamer wurden...
> 
> ...



Mhm, bin ich wohl an letzteres geraten...
Naja, seis drum...

@ Blackbolt
Joa explorer abschalten ist auch son Streitthema, bei mir bringts manchmal was, manchmal auch net. Das wär so einer der Tweaks den ich nicht als Katastrophe ansehen würd
wenn sie nicht gemacht werden. Auch wenn ich jetzt dafür erschossen/verwarnt/geteert und gefedert werde


----------



## Matti OC (10. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nlite sowas brauch man nicht wirklich. Man bekommt auch ohne Nlite nen schnelles Benchsys hin und nicht nur XP sondern auch mit Vista. Man muss nur wissen wie



ich verwende oft Vista , ab & zu auch mal Win7 nur für AM3 (SLI /CF) , ansonsten ein ganz normales XP SP2.


----------



## anselm (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis nicht was ihr habt. 
Bei macht unser getweaktes XP minestens 1s gut.
Man muss nur aufpassen was man einstellt. Blindes entfernen muss nicht immer gut sein.
Wir hatten uns mal ein XP gemacht das nur 180 MB groß war. 
Das war aber schlechter in SuperPi als das größer.
Dann spielt noch das Service Pack eine Rolle.
Z.B. ist das SP3 besser für Wprime als die anderen, usw...


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade noch mal XP frisch aufgesetzt, aber erreiche mit SuperPi da leider garnix Und WPrime ist unter 7 enorm viel schneller!Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Oktober 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ihr habt.
> Bei macht unser getweaktes XP minestens 1s gut.
> Man muss nur aufpassen was man einstellt. Blindes entfernen muss nicht immer gut sein.
> Wir hatten uns mal ein XP gemacht das nur 180 MB groß war.
> ...



Meins ist 100MB groß nach dem nliten. Natürlich solle man nicht notwendige Sachen wie etwa Multi CPU Support entfernen


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie komme ich an dein XP Ich verstehe nicht, warum ich in WPrime viel mehr punkte, wie bei SuperPi.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du selber machen mit nLite


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich ja mit Nlite erstellt, bin damit aber langsamer, wie mit Windows7


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Oktober 2010)

win7 und vista sind mehrkernoptimiert, darum sind die immer schneller als xp bei wprime. als xp raus kam gab es noch Pentium 3 und Athlon ohne XP, da wollte keiner was von Mehrkernprozessoren für den Normalo wissen


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Aber PiFast und SuperPI laufen ja nur auf 1 Kern, da sollte ich mit XP Vorteile haben? Kann es vielleicht sein, das man mit SSD-Raid da besser abschneidet? XP läuft bei mir ohne Raid, 7 ist mit Raid gelaufen. Könnte das der Unterschied sein


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Mhm, die Platte hat bei SPI zwar Auswirkungen, aber net so stark. Ramdisk bringt z.b. net sonderlich viel...


----------



## Moose83 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde wohl noch mal ne neue XP CD liten.Hatte letztes Mal den verdammten Raidtreiber nichtIn der neuesten Version von Intel ist keiner für die ICH10R drin. In der Vorgängerversion schon. Ich versteh diese Intel-Freaks nich


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2010)

Das sind keine Freaks, das ist das problem


----------



## Matti OC (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi, OCAlliance kommt uns sehr nahe, ich lege noch mal für uns was drauf. 

komisch hier benchen ja nur die alten Herren


----------



## Barisan (10. Oktober 2010)

@Matti
die jungen auch.... aber den Forum


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Oktober 2010)

Joa matti ich benche heute höchstens Frauchen


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja komm du mal lieber in den TS 

BTT:
Selbst wenn uns OCAlliance einholt holen wir sie noch schneller wieder ein, und ausserdem ich zitiere von Alex : "Die rennen einem ja nicht weg".


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Matti
> die jungen auch.... aber den Forum


 bringt aber nicht viel punkte fürs´ team.


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2010)

IWI komisch die Jungen haben nur Sprüche drauf, @ Masterchief, du besonders


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Was soll das schon wieder heißen.... 
Hätte ich ein 1366 Setup hier würden sich die Karten im Schrank nicht so langweilen aber nein....
Naja Cedar Mill @ Dice ist net wirklich der Punktebringer kann ich nix für....
Ich bemühe mich und kratze alles Geld zusammen was geht (es geht grad nicht viel) aber mehr sag ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## Barisan (11. Oktober 2010)

@Masterchief
sag gar nüscht.... mach einfach endlich!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag ja, ich sag vorerst nix und mach einfach und dann rede ich weiter....


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Was wollt ihr denn, ich seh da 55,5 Punkte auf der Uhr stehen.

Mein NF7 will nicht.
Vor einem halben Jahr ins Regal gestellt jetzt wieder raus geholt und......nix.


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn, ich seh da 55,5 Punkte auf der Uhr stehen.


Das sind aber nicht meine Scores die hat Lower noch alleine gemacht


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2010)

@Schnitzel, die 55,5 P sehe ich auch. Es wird jedoch daran liegen, er hat sich mit Lower zusammen getan der hatte jedoch schon um die .. mitgebracht


----------



## Freakezoit (11. Oktober 2010)

wie 55.5p  doch so viel


----------



## Barisan (11. Oktober 2010)

Mein NF7 will nicht.
Vor einem halben Jahr ins Regal gestellt jetzt wieder raus geholt und......nix.[/QUOTE]

@Schnitzel
ich sag nur eBay dein Freund und Helfer. Da sind grade einige in angebot.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Oh, stimmt ja, ihr beiden seid ja jetzt ein Team.
Ich hatte noch noch die 0,1P vor meinem geistigen Auge die da lange Zeit standen.

Edit:
Da kann nicht kaputt sein, das will mich bestimmt nur ärgern.
Aber das kann ich auch.
Hole ich halt das Asus raus und lass das Abit schmollen.
Wirst schon sehen, dann überlegt sich die Diva das nochmal mit dem Kaputt sein................


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

bis 300 Punkte Global, ist doch einfach


----------



## blackbolt (11. Oktober 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> ich sag nur eBay dein Freund und Helfer. Da sind grade einige in angebot.



ja ich werde schon seit wochen immer um 50cent  überboten scheiss ebay ich hasse es


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> wie 55.5p  doch so viel



Sei mal leise, als ich in meiner zweiten Session von 8 auf 55 Punkte gesprungen bin hab ich mir nen Ast ab gefreut


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2010)

WoW Ü50 und Matti haben heute ja ganz schön gepunktet  Sehr schön Jungs!!!

[hwbot=team=pc_games_hardware]newsubmissions[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Heiliger 
Gratz an euch beide Jungs ! Ein ganz fetter


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2010)

Btw  HWBOT welcomes 1Day, Sweet and Der8auer as new result moderators

Kann euch nun auch bei Problemen mit Ergebnissen helfen die außerhalb unseres Teams liegen


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke Jungs, da kommt aber noch etwas hinterher


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Dann schiebe ich noch einen Glückwunsch an dich hinterher, Roman


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi, Roman, dann hast du ja keine Zeit mehr für uns 

@ Ü50, ich lege heute auch noch was drauf, Ziel -jabski- 

lg


----------



## theLamer (11. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch, Roman


----------



## blackbolt (11. Oktober 2010)

Nice Ü50 und Matti OC tolle Ergebnisse und nen Haufen Punkte
mfg Stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Oktober 2010)

@ Ü50 und Matti - schöne Ergebnisse um uns OCAlliance vom Hals zu halten

@der8auer - Feine Sache das mit dem HWBot Result Mod


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt können wir endlich gefakte Results uppen und durchboxen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2010)

@der8auer: Glückwunsch ich hoffe du erstsickst nicht in Meldungen von PhysX in 3dmark 06 o.Ä.

am wochenende werd ich mal den ram pushen. zum asus wettbewerb ganz passend. Ziel: 2,8 Ghz..

und je nachdem wie der prozzi geht, bench ich alle grakas die ich habe^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Turrican (11. Oktober 2010)

nochmals glückwunsch an roman


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

Jep nice scores @ Matti und Ü50 und Glückwunsch Roman 
Jetzt bist du sogar Mod im Bot ()


----------



## Don_Dan (11. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Btw  HWBOT welcomes 1Day, Sweet and Der8auer as new result moderators
> 
> Kann euch nun auch bei Problemen mit Ergebnissen helfen die außerhalb unseres Teams liegen



Glückwunsch Roman!


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Punkte.
Und Glückwunsch Roman.


----------



## Turrican (11. Oktober 2010)

oc king, viele deiner 03er screens sind bugged. 
fällt dir das nicht auf wenn du mit weit weniger takt den WR gleich mal um über 10k geschlagen hast. ? 

(im 1x ranking)
HWBOT Hall Of Fame.

super bugged 
HWBOT Hall Of Fame.

OC King's 32965 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 7900 GT @ 585/910MHz

OC King's 20192 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 7600 GS DDR2 @ 504/441MHz

edit: oh, der ist ja im hwluxx team und nicht hier.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2010)

@ Karl 

Falsches Forum ....du bist hier bei PCGH und den OC King wirst du hier nicht finden


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Jep.
Dem vehökere ich nämlich gerade mein Biostar im Luxx.


----------



## Turrican (11. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Karl
> 
> Falsches Forum ....du bist hier bei PCGH und den OC King wirst du hier nicht finden


ja, hab mich leider verschaut, sorry.


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Roman, dann hast du ja keine Zeit mehr für uns



Klaro  Lippo und Stephan könnt ihr auch gerne immer belästigen  Sind ja auch TeamCaptains. 



theLamer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Roman





Lippokratis schrieb:


> @der8auer - Feine Sache das mit dem HWBot Result Mod





Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @der8auer: Glückwunsch ich hoffe du erstsickst nicht in Meldungen von PhysX in 3dmark 06 o.Ä.





Turrican schrieb:


> nochmals glückwunsch an roman





-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Roman
> Jetzt bist du sogar Mod im Bot ()





Don_Dan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Roman!





Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schöne Punkte.
> Und Glückwunsch Roman.



 Danke an alle Glückwünsche.


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2010)

@Matti OC , die alten wieder
@Roman, Glückwunsch  hoffentlich bleibt dir noch genügend Zeit für uns übrig.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Abit streikt immer noch.
Dafür hab ich aber eins von zwei a7n8x ausgegraben.
Wäre doch gelacht wenn da nicht ein paar Punkte bei rum kommen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2010)

Soo,

DDR3-2528 CL9-9-9-30 alles unter air. vtt = 1,375V vddr = 1,70V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schaun, was unter dice geht. ist doch nur ein DDR3-1600 Kit.


----------



## speddy411 (11. Oktober 2010)

@Schnitzel:

Beim A7N8X solltest du, wenn du mit Wasser/Dice/LN2 benchst aber unbedingt nen Vmod dran machen sonst kommst du nicht weit.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Hast du da mal nen Link?


----------



## speddy411 (11. Oktober 2010)

Jap. HIER


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

@Eiswolf93: 
Hui und jetzt noch mit ordentlichen Timings 
Ne aber versuch demnächst mal die Dinger unter Dice mehr zu treten --> mehr V dafür schäfere Timings.

Kann mir einer mit Core 2 Duo T6500 ausm Notebook helfen ?
Hat jemand einen Clock Gen für SetFSB für den ?


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke.
Den 25er Spindeltrimmer hab ich auf jeden Fall noch hier, 15 muß ich mal schauen.


----------



## speddy411 (11. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem...


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir noch Glückwünsche an Roman 

MFG


----------



## DopeLex (11. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Eiswolf93:
> Hui und jetzt noch mit ordentlichen Timings
> Ne aber versuch demnächst mal die Dinger unter Dice mehr zu treten --> mehr V dafür schäfere Timings.
> 
> ...




Für die CPU gibt es keinen, sondern für das Board.  Einfach mal ausprobieren und im Zweifel würd es schon helfen zu wissen, welches Notebook das ist.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Eiswolf93:
> Hui und jetzt noch mit ordentlichen Timings
> Ne aber versuch demnächst mal die Dinger unter Dice mehr zu treten --> mehr V dafür schäfere Timings.




also schärfere timmings bei dem takt wird schwierig. ich bin sowieso jetzt komplett vom BCKL abhängig und unter dice geb ich schon die 1,5v vtt und 1,8v ram. vorallem dann single channel.....

Edit: langsam nervts. bin schon dritter im Wprime 3 kern ranking, mit dem nächsten ln2 wird das gold wieder zu pcgh geholt^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Oktober 2010)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Für die CPU gibt es keinen, sondern für das Board.  Einfach mal ausprobieren und im Zweifel würd es schon helfen zu wissen, welches Notebook das ist.


Mein ich ja,
Hier das sollte reichen 

*bild entfernt*


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Oktober 2010)

probiere doch mal einfach alle durch, dann weist du sofort ob bei setfsb ein Taktgeber dabei ist, das dauert nur maximal 5 Minuten 


@eiswolf: - schöner Ramtakt - läuft Maxxmem da noch?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Oktober 2010)

@lippo: mit der "geringen" vtt nicht. war jetzt nur mal so zum testen wie weit die imc unter luft geht. ab freitag gehts mit dice weiter und maxxmem ist im programm dabei. wahrscheinlich würde es auch jetzt schon stabil laufen, aber der bckl macht da net mit..


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Matti OC , die alten wieder
> @Roman, Glückwunsch  hoffentlich bleibt dir noch genügend Zeit für uns übrig.



Ich hab noch mal auf Sockel 775 / 285 und  260 gebencht  bei der 250 bin ich grad bei 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab noch mal ein neues XP mit Lite erstellt, aber an den Zeiten ändert sich nichts, die sind im Vergleich zu Windows 7 immer noch mieß


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich bin ja nicht so der 2D bencher, aber das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass der 32 M ( je nach CPU) unter Vista oder Win 7 schneller ist. (liegt vllt an der Lastverteilung)

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Aber alle anderen hier sagen genau das Gegenteil, XP muss schneller sein. Bei WPrime ist Windows 7 auf jeden Fall klar schneller, aber SuperPi bei mir halt auch


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Oktober 2010)

bist du den mit Win7 bei superpi schneller als andere im bot mit xp bei gleicher taktung?


----------



## speddy411 (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mit meiner Vorlage in den 2 Jahren folgende CPUs in SuperPi, Wprime, Pifast gebencht:

Pentium I
Pentium II
Pentium III
Pentium IV
Celeron (alle möglichen Sockel)
Pentium D
Phenom II X2
Phenom II X3
Phenom II X4
C2D E2xxx
C2D E5xxx

und immer hatte ich gute Zeiten die im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ergebnissen im Bot und zu einem Standart XP um einiges besser waren. Muss also an irgendwas anderem liegen.


----------



## Ü50 (11. Oktober 2010)

@ Matti, ich habe keine Lust auf 775 umzubauen


----------



## Moose83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade noch mal geschaut, viele die vor mir sind, auch mit weniger Takt benchen mit Vista Die haben halt viel bessere Ram-Settings.Z.B. der hier:http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...perpi_32m_core_2_q9650_3ghz_10min_11sec_150ms


----------



## Matti OC (11. Oktober 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Matti, ich habe keine Lust auf 775 umzubauen



ach bei mir stehen beide sys unter Kokü, ich brauch nur immer die Karten um stecken


----------



## DopeLex (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein ungetweaktes xp und eins wo zu viel beschnitten ist, ist im 32m auch langsamer als z.b 2008. Aber sofern man bei xp alles richtig einstellt und die richtigen Dienste ausmacht und settings wählt, hat kein vista/win7 oder win2008 keine chance. Glaub es, alles ausprobiert, auf den verschiedensten Plattformen. Und wenn man dann noch mit waza anfängt, hört der spaß sowieso ganz auf. Halte dich einfach mal an diverse anleitungen aus dem internet und lass das nLite Quatsch-Mist weg. Wenn du nicht weisst, was du da beschneidest kommst du nie auf nen grünen zweig. Nimm erstmal n stink normales XP und halte dich an den diversen tips aus den Foren. SuperPi ist eine Kunst für sich, ähnlich 3DM01.


----------



## Don_Dan (11. Oktober 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> DDR3-2528 CL9-9-9-30 alles unter air. vtt = 1,375V vddr = 1,70V
> mal schaun, was unter dice geht. ist doch nur ein DDR3-1600 Kit.



Schöne Taktrate, hast du mal getestet ob du z.B. mit 9-11-9-xx noch weiter kommst?


----------



## Semih91 (12. Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute Roman und nice Scores die Herren 

Macht weiter so, sind nur noch 100P an den 6.Platzierten


----------



## Eiswolf93 (12. Oktober 2010)

Platz 6 schaffen wir noch diese Woche

@Don_Dan: Leider nicht. aber wie gesagt, more to come...


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2010)

_*@ all: Nicht vergessen!!! *_

Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - hwbot


----------



## Matti OC (12. Oktober 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Matti, ich habe keine Lust auf 775 umzubauen



mh, biste sicher das du unter XP -da- schneller bist 

UE50's 3sec 828ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 980X @ 4723MHz


----------



## Moose83 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde erst wieder benchen, wenn ich mein neues Corsair Ram Kit habe DDR3 2000


----------



## blackbolt (14. Oktober 2010)

hab mir mal nen Benchtable gebastelt

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (14. Oktober 2010)

Sehr nice... hast du probiert, ob du das Board immer noch festschrauben kannst, wenn ne Matte Armaflex drunter liegt? 
Oder ist er erstmal nicht zum Extreme-OC?

Nen Benchtable bräuchte ich auch nochmal.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sehr nice... hast du probiert, ob du das Board immer noch festschrauben kannst, wenn ne Matte Armaflex drunter liegt?
> Oder ist er erstmal nicht zum Extreme-OC?



habe normale 7mm Mainboard Abstandshalter benutzt kann man aber noch beliebig erweitern also passt Armaflex aufjeden Fall drunter
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (14. Oktober 2010)

Sry für OT, aber mach dir doch ne vernünftige Signatur anstatt immer entweder Sysprofile oder HWBOT mitzuposten.... sieht ja schrecklich aus mitten im Post und darunter die angehängten Bilder


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Oktober 2010)

Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen & Optionen -> Signatur bearbeiten 

Mir ist das aber ehrlichgesagt net sofort aufgefallen...


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

wow das waren 33 Stunden ohne Beitrag  In diesem Thread doch eher ungewöhnlich 

Aktuelles: 

ca. 50 Points bis ModLabs
Gamer_95 und -Masterchief- immernoch am benchen
sollten noch Punkte kommen
Eiswolf93 hat bei seinem 875K nen CrapModell bekommen
thelamer verkauft sein schrottboard und holt sich nen classified, was spätestens bis ende november dice gesehen haben wird

 Jaja die gute alte langeweile

//Edit: ergänzt


----------



## theLamer (15. Oktober 2010)

> aktuelles:
> 
> * ca. 50 points bis modlabs
> * gamer_95 und -masterchief- immernoch am benchen
> ...


fyp


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, für die nächsten 50 Punkte sind die jungen dran


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn du dich nicht wie Gamer anstellst, der hat es verflucht, weil es ne andere Welt ist und das so rumzickt^^

Welches ist denn dein schrottboard? Das was bei dem EOS Parallelbenching so kacke waR?


----------



## theLamer (15. Oktober 2010)

Das hier: tHeLaMeR's 5236.86 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 920 @ 5236.9MHz
Hat keine vernünftigen QPI-Teiler (genau gesagt nur 2 - slow mode und full speed) und man kann es für 3D daher vergessen.


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...

Dann aufs freudige Classified benching 

@Matti: Ja Frink, Grilgan, Freakezoit und ich sind ja in 4 Tagen wieder dran  Ich hoffe da purzeln die letzten.
Wenn man irgendwann mal einen Termin findet wo du auch Zeit hättest, würd ich mich geehrt fühlen mit dir benchen zu können 
Overclockertechnisch ist Berlin da ja doch besser als Duisburg


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, für die nächsten 50 Punkte sind die jungen dran


 
Tss tsss 

Habe ich hier schon erwähnt das mein neuer Gulfi unter Wakü fast so gut ist wie mein alter unter Dice ......4,85 mit Ht benchstabil

Und ich hier noch ein paar Grakas habe die ich letztesmal nicht mehr benchen konnte da mein Gulfi abgeraucht ist 

Hihi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Oktober 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Hwbot: Nur noch 50 Punkte für den Sprung auf Platz 6 - benchmark, overclocking, hwbot


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe jede Wette darauf ein das das wir die vor dem Morgengrauen haben 

Außer ich schrotte noch einen


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi, dann haut mal richtig rein , sicher sicher werden wir mal zusammen benchen (Berlin)  


Glückwunsch an Hardwareluxx, 10 Platz in der Teamwertung, gute arbeit 

Team Rankings

lg Matti


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass: Hwbot: Nur noch 50 Punkte für den Sprung auf Platz 6 - benchmark, overclocking, hwbot




sorry, so einfach geht das nicht, schau mal auf 
*OCAlliance *


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Oh garnicht gesehen.

Greetz...

Nuja, wenn True wieder da ist, dann haben wirs ja 
Dann wäre ein Bier angebracht, der Braumeister selbst bencht ja 

Edit: nanana der Doppelpost 
Aber die kriegen uns nicht, da bin ich zuversichtlich. Wenns knapp wird gibts halt ne EOS mit OCAlliance Zutrittsverbot


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Oktober 2010)

@Matti: Die sind 280 Punkte von Rang 6 weg, wir nur 50 Punkte. Mag sein, dass die mittelfristig an uns und MXS Modlabs.net vorbeiziehen, aber geschenkt bekommen die auch nichts.


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

so 30 punkte noch 

Mist na ja die rennen uns net weg


----------



## Ü50 (15. Oktober 2010)

Schade, meine Graka Wakü Teile kommen erst nächste Woche. Und mein RamIII hat auch eine Macke


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Schocksekunde  dank eines netten Bugs (?) waren wir kurz auf Rang 8


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

lch liebe ich meine Frau....da kommt sie daher legt mir ein Paket auf den Tisch und sagt "Da ist für dich heute gekommen"

E 8400 ...der soll 4,8 schon mit 1,44v machen ....somit kann ich 01 auch benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Oktober 2010)

Leute, wieso zur Hölle sind wir auf HWBot Main auf Platz 8


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm bei Frink sind die noch nicht so weit, bei mir haben sie die Ponts schon drin...


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Oktober 2010)

Hm da hat OCAlliance noch mal zugeleget..

Hab jetzt die 100 Punke geknackt  Da wird sich Lovro wundern wenn er aus London zurück ist.
Mit meiner 88GTS 320 sollte  noch ca. 60 punkte drin sein und mit Sockel A @ Luft auch noch was.


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

HI, weiter so.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Mist ....was ist das eine + oder keine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Verpackung steht kein + und ich dachte eigendlich das das auch keine ist aber bei GPU-z steht ja auch +

Was ist das also für eine ?...wenn das eine + ist war der ganze Abend vergebens denn als + habe ich eine bessere 

Blieb dann nur noch sli


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

So wir sind jetzt vor modlabs 

Modlabs: 24495.9

PCGHX : 24496.8



True ist ne normale 9800GTX (device id :0612 =9800GTX , 0613 = 9800GTX+ ) 

Wird leider vom treiber her so geschrieben Schau mal im treiber verzeichnis ( nv4_disp.inf = XP Treiber / nv_disp.inf Vista - Win7 ) und such mal am ende der Datei nach den Device id`s dann weißte was ich meine kannst dort das NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ in NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX abändern .


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja sehen wirs so.. da sind beide angegeben und auf der Verpackung steht kein plus..
Das heißt für mich kein Plus^^


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Oktober 2010)

Nee, da gabs doch vor nen paar Wochen sonen riesigen Streit wo jemand die verpackung als Beweis vorgelegt hat. ich glaub der ist da net mit durchgekommen...
Ging glaub ich um GT220 DDR3 oder net


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

^^doch der ist durchgekommen und ich war es der das angezweifelt hat 

@ Roman

sag du mal was dazu als Hwbot Mod


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

komisch, ich hab die 9800 GTX+, du hast aber die gleiche ID


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

Matti lad mal was hoch mir gehn die punkte aus 

Hab es doch ne seite vorher erklärt jungs lesen!


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade auch bei den 9800 GTX rankings nachgschaut .....bei allen die ich mir angeschaut hatte war nur ein 9800 GTX bei GPU-z ersichtlich 


Buhäää 


Mal schauen ob ich wenigstens was bei SLI reißen kann


----------



## Matti OC (15. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Matti lad mal was hoch mir gehn die punkte aus
> 
> Hab es doch ne seite vorher erklärt jungs lesen!



aber meine sind echte Plus Karten @ Zotac 9800GTX+ AMP


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wird leider vom treiber her so geschrieben Schau mal im treiber verzeichnis ( nv4_disp.inf = XP Treiber / nv_disp.inf Vista - Win7 ) und such mal am ende der Datei nach den Device id`s dann weißte was ich meine kannst dort das NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ in NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX abändern .


 
Wo finde ich das ?


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem wenn die Device id sagt das es ne 9800GTX/9800GTX+ ist dann zählt sie als 9800GTX , deswegen gibt es ja extra auch noch nen 9800GTX+ eintrag im treiber Rein von der Gpu her sind das eh alles die gleichen karten selbst ne 250Gts ist ne umgelabelte 9800GTX wie du ja weißt matti 

True : *z.b.* C:\nvidia\DisplayDriver\260.63\nv_disp.inf


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^doch der ist durchgekommen und ich war es der das angezweifelt hat
> 
> @ Roman
> 
> sag du mal was dazu als Hwbot Mod



xD, man begegnet sich immer zweimal im Leben. Würdest du das hochladen wär der typ warscheinlich sofort da und würde krähen


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

So ...jetzt habe ich gerade eine 9800 gtx+ dazugesteckt und die wird als 8800 GT erkannt 

Auf jeden Fall funzt SLI nicht mit den beiden


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie sind grakas in letzter zeit net deine Freunde, was ?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

@Freakezoit

meinst du das hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2010)

Was zur Hölle?  Wie geht denn das? Kann ich mir nicht erklären...


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

^^das mit der 8800 GT ist egal ...ist übrigens deine alte die bei mir als 8800 GT erkannt wird  (einzeln wird sie aber richtig erkannt)

Mein Prob ist das bei GPU-z bei der 9800 gtx auch noch 9800GTX + steht

Edit: Reicht das das bei der Device ID 0612 steht ?


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja genau das meine ich True , ja es reicht Auch wenn da die Device Id 0612 steht aber wie gesagt es kann zu missverständnissen kommen


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Aber schau mal hier ...das ist eine 9800gtx + und da steht auch 0612 

True Monkey's 21223 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 9800 GTX+ @ 815/1390MHz

Edit:Ich habe an der rot markierten Stelle das 9800 GTX gelöscht ...trotzdem erscheint es noch bei GPU-z


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber eigentlich nur ne umgelabelte 9800GTX keine echte +


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann könnte ich die ja als 9800gtx  eintragen ....die ist besser 

Aber genau die zwei laufen auch nicht im SLI


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Oktober 2010)

die laufen genauso wie auch GTS 250 mit ner 9800GTX/+ im Sli rennt

Alles schon aufm 790i und X58 getestet.


----------



## Semih91 (15. Oktober 2010)

@True:
Das kommt davon, wenn man zuviel rumspielt


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2010)

@Freakezoit

Aber nicht wenn die zweite Karte als 88er Gt erkannt wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist genau die die ich als 9800GTX + gebencht habe


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Oktober 2010)

@ True: von den Taktraten her sollte es eine normale GTX sein. Gibt es keinen Aufkleber auf der Karte, den du mit posten kannst? Oder eine Seriennummer die die Karte bei Hersteller als GTX ausgibt?
Da der Chips nur ein G92 spricht auch für eine normale GTX. Und dei GTX+ sind eigentlich 55nm. Alle 65nm Chips sind nur (mal wieder) umgelabelte 9800 GTXen.


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2010)

Komische Karte... 65nm kann nur eine 9800GTX sein.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

Demnach sollte diese (XFX) also auch nur eine 9800 gtx sein 

True Monkey's 21223 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 9800 GTX+ @ 815/1390MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Genau True


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2010)

normal ja ist aber übertaktet auf GTX+ Taktraten und in BIOS wurde dann eben GTX+ rein geschrieben. Wenn du eine 55nm GTX+ hast, wird der Treiber und damit CPU-Z sicherlich auch nur noch GTX+ anzeigen. Mach einfach ein Bild von der Karte samt Aufkleber zum Ergebnis dazu und schon kann keiner meckern ob nun GTX oder GTX+. Was zeigt den eigentlich der Rivatuner an?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

Rivatuner zeigt das selbe an ....beides 

Bei beiden Karten ....XFX und PNY

Die XFX habe ich ja schon als 9800GTX + abgegeben 

Hmm gebe ich jetzt die PNY als gtx ab oder wie ...oder lösche ich die XFX Ergebnisse als + und gebe die als GTX ab 

Zusammen laufen die aber nicht im SLI 


oder fange ich an zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ich habe gerade frisches WeizenBock da


----------



## Lower (16. Oktober 2010)

Super Ergebnisse Marvin , mach weiter so 

@ True: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir half damals das:

- neues Windows
- der damals neueste Treiber

danach hatte ich in GPU-Z die "echte" angezeigt :S

und ja saufen ist grad eine gute Idee, wirst bestimmt entspannter danach .

Hopp, hopp, noch 200 Punkte zur OCAlliance. Freue mich schon auf Wien, dann kommt mein neues Setup an die Reihe .

lg Lower


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist ein Asus P5W DH Deluxe gut geeignet zum benchen von diversen Celerons?
Oder ist ein Comando besser?


----------



## zcei (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde jetzt mal spontan sagen, dass nen Commando besser ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Oktober 2010)

das Commando oder das P5B Deluxe sind für Ceadr Mills und Prescott, wenn es um hohe Taktraten geht das beste. Das Commando macht aber auch mit heutigen Prozessoren nach einen guten Job. FSBs um die 600 sind möglich.  Wenn man an ein Commando ran kommen kann immer zu schlagen


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

So hab jetzt insgesamt nochmal 39.9p fürs team hochgeladen (waren eigentlich nur nen paar kurz tests für bestimmte settings ) 

Und nebenbei im Superpi wettbewerb hab ich mir noch nen paar 1 plätze gesichert


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Oktober 2010)

toll 0,1 Punkte

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

morgen kommt mehr 3d....


----------



## Matti OC (16. Oktober 2010)

hi, ich habs´ noch mal mit meiner 2900xt im AquaMark versucht unter Win7  

Matti OC's 323617 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 960/1100MHz


----------



## zcei (16. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal versucht und erster Platz, ist doch nice


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Oktober 2010)

@hirschi-94: Wenn es um Effizienz geht, ist das P5W DH Deluxe exzellent. Zudem kann man auch ultra-knappe Timings (3-2-2-1 ) einstellen, was bei P965 und später nicht mehr möglich ist.
Nachteile: Max Vcore ohne Vmod liegt bei 1,7 V, bei älteren Revisionen ist auch die max. MCH-Spannung nicht besonders hoch. Max. RAM-Takt und FSB sind gegenüber Commando & Co. deutlich geringer - letzteres ist bei Netburst-Celerons aber kein Problem, da man nie in den kritischen FSB-Bereich gelangen wird. Genau das gleiche gilt für den max. RAM-Takt, da sind die Low-Latency-Eigenschaften meines Erachtens wichtiger als die Tauglichkeit für DDR2-1000+. Wenn es also um Benchen und nicht nur um CPU-Z-Valis geht, ist das Board keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Oktober 2010)

so hab den Pentium D 925 wPrime1024 Stabil auf 5400 MHz bei 1,55V
und bei CPUZ hab ich noch einen drauf gelegt 5505 MHz natürlich alles @Air 
waren aber leider nur 2 Points fürs Team  

nächste Woche kommt mein Abit NF7-S an dann gibt noch ein paar Points

nicht schlecht mit 5505.89 @ Air bin ich auf dem 6 Platz aller Luftgekühlten CPU´s im HWBot(CPUz)
HWBOT Hall Of Fame. 

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe.

Mein Mainboard kann bei keinen großen Grakas wie 4890oder 8800 gts den treiber installieren. nur diekleine 7300 gs geht. weder in XP oder Win 7. ich dachte jetzt die letze zeit, dass die cpu ******* ist, aber jetzt wirds immer besser. 

hatte schonmal wer das Problem?

Ich krieg langsam die Kriese mit dem Sockel-,-

AMD rules.(sry^^)

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das Commando oder das P5B Deluxe sind für Ceadr Mills und Prescott, wenn es um hohe Taktraten geht das beste. Das Commando macht aber auch mit heutigen Prozessoren nach einen guten Job. FSBs um die 600 sind möglich.  Wenn man an ein Commando ran kommen kann immer zu schlagen





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @hirschi-94: Wenn es um Effizienz geht, ist das P5W DH Deluxe exzellent. Zudem kann man auch ultra-knappe Timings (3-2-2-1 ) einstellen, was bei P965 und später nicht mehr möglich ist.
> Nachteile: Max Vcore ohne Vmod liegt bei 1,7 V, bei älteren Revisionen ist auch die max. MCH-Spannung nicht besonders hoch. Max. RAM-Takt und FSB sind gegenüber Commando & Co. deutlich geringer - letzteres ist bei Netburst-Celerons aber kein Problem, da man nie in den kritischen FSB-Bereich gelangen wird. Genau das gleiche gilt für den max. RAM-Takt, da sind die Low-Latency-Eigenschaften meines Erachtens wichtiger als die Tauglichkeit für DDR2-1000+. Wenn es also um Benchen und nicht nur um CPU-Z-Valis geht, ist das Board keine schlechte Wahl.



Ok danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Oktober 2010)

Mit 2D bin ich fertig. Hab ne 5,1 Ghz Vali

aber ich will 3d machen und es geht einfach nicht inzwischen schaffs ich nicht mal mehr in bios was einzustellen mit der 8800 gts-,-

wäre echt schade, wenn ich nicht mit 4890 und 8800 gts benchen könnte, vorallem, da es auch zum Lesertest gehört....

ich weiß echt nicht weiter.

edit: meine gute alte 9800 gtx+ geht xD

edit2: doch nicht, aber weiter als die anderen^^


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Öhm Eiswolf das klingt stark nach einem Problem mit der Stromversorgung vom slot


----------



## Eiswolf93 (16. Oktober 2010)

denk ich auch, aber wie? selbst mit den 2 zusatz-4-pol anschlüsse auf dem nb geht nix.

bin grad wieder beim auftauen. hatte die schnauze voll. es ging auf einmal zumindest den cpu test von 06 mit 4,4 ghz und der 4890 durch. hab dann den ganzen test gemacht und schon beim laden freeze.

am besten läufts ohne treiber. aber immer noch schlechter als mit der 7300 gs.

ich leg jetzt das mb einfach so in den backofen, vielleicht hilfts. kein stromstecker gebrochen oder beschädigt. kein pin umgebogen. kein wasser, nur ein bischen eis.

wenn das nicht hilft mach in ne 10 kilo dice bombe....


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Oktober 2010)

Leute, sacht mir mal pls nen paar gute DDR3 OC Rams (6GB) an für ~150 €.
Hab grad meine alten gut vertickt und brauch flott neue, sonst sitz ich in nen paar tagen aufm trockenen


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Oktober 2010)

Guckst du mal hier

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMT6GX3M3A1866C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (F3-15000CL9T-6GBTD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kingston HyperX T1 DIMM XMP Kit 6GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (KHX1866C9D3T1K3/6GX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PS: Oder mal nach gebrauchten gucken!

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Oder nimm die , die wären ne sehr gute wahl 

Kingston HyperX H2O DIMM XMP Kit 6GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9 (DDR3-2000) (KHX2000C9AD3W1K3/6GX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Kingston HyperX H2O PC3 16000 3x2GB Cas 9 Review - Overclockers Club

Die sollen laut review auch im stande sein bei 1.72v  2000 Cl7-9-7-27 1t zu laufen


----------



## zøtac (16. Oktober 2010)

Heut ist nicht mein Tag, mein Phenom II läuft auf nicht mehr auf 4,4GHz Benchstable, meinen alten CPU-Z Score kann ich auch nicht toppen und mein Schrott RAM macht nicht mehr als 1600 CL8-8-8-24 mit :/
Und, wie siehts bei euch so aus?^^


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich krieg mein Board nicht verkauft, was aber Bedingung für den Kauf eines Classifieds ist


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Hehe dafür hab ich ja eines


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Oktober 2010)

Classified is doch eh überbewertet


----------



## Mega Rage (16. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Classified is doch eh überbewertet



Das findet mein Rampage III Extreme auch


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Hm ich finde, man sollte lieber das Classi nehmen. Oder wieso das R3E?
@ Mega Rage: Ich sehe im Bot von dir eine SuperPi-Submission mit 215 MHz BCLK... das sagt über die Performance deines Rampage im Gegensatz zum Classi mal _gar nix_ aus.


----------



## Mega Rage (16. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm ich finde, man sollte lieber das Classi nehmen. Oder wieso das R3E?



Classi soll relativ zickig sein, aber ich kanns nicht sagen weil ich keins hab

Das RIIIE hat halt viele coole Features wie das Rog-Connect oder halt USB 3.0 und Sata 6gb/s  und das macht auch einen recht hohen BCLK siehe 

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...nix_wprime_1024m_core_i7_920_2min_22sec_703ms

wegen der 215 mhz, dass war unter dem H50 da geht nicht so viel ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Classi ist nur bei den Falschen Einstellungen "zickig"...
Aber dafür macht es um einiges mehr BCLK mäßig mit als das RIIIE.
Mein Tip:
RIIIE nur kaufen wenn man einen Extreme Prozessor hat.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

So zickig ist das Classified überhaupt nicht , eigentlich nen board für dummies wenn man weiß was man einstellt 
Joa 250 bclk ist mit classi easy , selbst 240 unter luft


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Mir geht es natürlich um maximalen BCLK und Takt unter Subzero... und mit den richtigen Einstellungen soll das Classi echt rockstable sein.
Preislich unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht viel... ich überlege auch noch ob ich nicht das R3E kaufe, im Moment tendiere ich aber eher zum Classi...

Sollte schon 260 MHz BCLK zum Validieren machen und 240-250 zum 3D-Benchen. 5 GHz macht mein Prozi im Slowmode auch 3D mit (schon getestet unter LN2), Fast-Mode geht nicht und andere QPI-Teiler hat mein jetziges Board nicht...daher auch der Wechsel


----------



## Mega Rage (16. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So zickig ist das Classified überhaupt nicht , eigentlich nen board für dummies wenn man weiß was man einstellt
> Joa 250 bclk ist mit classi easy , selbst 240 unter luft



Echt ? Ok dann will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So zickig ist das Classified überhaupt nicht , eigentlich nen board für dummies wenn man weiß was man einstellt
> Joa 250 bclk ist mit classi easy , selbst 240 unter luft



Naja, über die Zickigkeit eines Classified lässt sich vortrefflich streiten... "FF" 

Also ich will mein R3E nicht mehr missen und würde es nie gegen ein Classified austauschen...
http://www.abload.de/thumb/240-3d05-bearbeitetwq3o.jpg
Aber bevor hier wieder ne Diskussion über Classified etc aufkommt:
Jeder soll das kaufen, womit er zurecht kommt und was ihm zusagt. DAS Überboard wie "damals" beim RE gibt es mMn im Moment nicht...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach was ihr alle habt ..RE 3 oder Classi 

Ich sage nur P6T7 WS Supercomputer


----------



## Mega Rage (16. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ach was ihr alle habt ..RE 3 oder Classi
> 
> Ich sage nur P6T7 WS Supercomputer



Ne des beste ist ja immer noch das XFX X58 
Technic3D Review: XFX X58i - Klasse für die Masse? | Seite 8: Overclocking | Mainboards


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mein RIIIE aus der RMA wieder da ist teste ich mal beide unter Wasser auf Max BCLK etc....
Bin wirklich gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Soviel zum thema Epic Fail 


CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Oktober 2010)

Öhm ja...Glückwunsch Alex 

Bt:w QPI "Slowmode" is total wayne


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Joa ich weiß das des wurscht ist, auch so mach ich die 240+ mit dem Classi . Und der schaden besteht schon seit 1 jahr 

Einzigstes Problem ist die 3.3v leitung je höher die IOH voltage desto niedriger ist die 3.3v leitung bis runter auf nur noch 3.2v @ Cpu default & PCI Graka .
Mit jeder zusätzlichen Graka wird es noch schlimmer ^^


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Oktober 2010)

Was braucht ein Classi für 240Mhz mit vollem QPI-Takt an vIOH?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

1.275v


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Öhm ja...Glückwunsch Alex
> 
> Bt:w QPI "Slowmode" is total wayne


Wayne in dem Sinne, dass ein i7 @ 5 GHz im Slwomode im Aquamark gute 100k schafft? War bei mir zumindest so, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der PCIe auch über den QPI angebunden ist und die Performance flöten geht.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Oktober 2010)

Jep, im Slowmode hab ich in 3D ca. 90% weniger FPS, von 100 auf 9 
Selten eine so treffende bezeichnung erlebt


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Selten eine so treffende bezeichnung erlebt


Allerdings 

im 2D ist Slowmode relativ egal, oder?


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Oktober 2010)

Jop, wennde damit mehr Takt hinkrist würd ichs aufjedenfall machen.
Ist vllt nen kleinen Tacken langsamer aber bei mir hat sichs gelohnt.


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir auch... zwischen Slowmode und normal sind 500 MHz OC-Potential-Unterschied 
Aber mit Classi wirds 100%ig besser.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Qpi slow mode ist nur für eines gut möglichst hohen BLCK & Cpu takt (Cpu-z).

Alles andere ist sinnlos


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Oktober 2010)

Quatsch, wenn ich mit Slowmode 500Mhz mehr CPU rauskriege ist das alles andere als sinnlos für alle 2D Benches...


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Na 500mhz wirst du damit mit sicherheit nicht rausholen 
Vllt. 100 - 150 mhz.


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Hehe mit so nem Board wie ich habe schon... du bist ja was anderes (Classi) gewöhnt und hattest wahrscheinlich nie solche Probs


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

Nö selbst mit nem P6T WS pro nicht


----------



## theLamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Selbst das ist aber noch weit besser als das, wovon ich rede 
Naja egal, ist ja eh Vergangenheit.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Oktober 2010)

aso du meinst das MSI ne was ich von dir so 3d performance mäßig gesehn hab ist es recht lahm.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Oktober 2010)

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe , 
hab heute meine alte X1950pro wieder ausgegraben , vorher alte Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert ,mit Driver Cleaner alles gesäubert (im abgesicherten Modus ), umgebaut und ATI Treiber drauf.
Nun das Problem , kein einziger 3DMark funktioniert , 01-06 , 05 lässt sich mit "-nosysteminfo" zum Starten bewegen , der 06 beendet sich selbst wenn man dann den Bench starten will , 05 macht den ersten Game Test und beendet sich dann , 03&01 starten gar nicht erst .
Aquamark startet auch nicht. 

Liegt das nur am Herstellerwechsel ? Weil ich das schon öfters gemacht hatte und nie ein Problem hatte.
Das ganze läuft @stock unter XP32 SP2 , 3DMark ist am neuesten Stand , ATI-Treiber ist der 10.2.

Ich will nicht schon wieder neu aufsetzen (XP-CD ist unauffindbar ^^ )


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Oktober 2010)

hast du mal die 3dmarks neuinstalliert? ansonsten vielleicht SP3 installieren?

kann sein, dass der treiber nur für sp3 geht. und du hast auch net.framework drauf?

Ich bin jetzt endlich fertig.

Am ende ging es doch noch ganz gut und konnte gute scores mit der 8800 gts 512 machen. kommt später in hwbot.

der 875k ist naja. muss mir mal nen i5-670/680 zulegen^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Oktober 2010)

@Eiswolf

Schade das dein 875K so eine Kröte ist...
Aber im Bot sind die anderen Bencher mit DICE auch nicht wesentlich weiter gekommen!?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Oktober 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hast du mal die 3dmarks neuinstalliert? ansonsten vielleicht SP3 installieren?
> 
> kann sein, dass der treiber nur für sp3 geht. und du hast auch net.framework drauf?



Ja wurde alles neu installiert , .net ist auch installiert. 
SP3 versuch ich jetzt mal .

Zuerst hatte ich ja noch auf einen Defekt der 1950pro getippt , aber der 1. Test beim 05er funktioniert ohne Probleme oder Bildfehler , FPS sehen auch normal aus. Dxdiag meldet auch nichts.


----------



## Lower (17. Oktober 2010)

@ Eiswolf:

Schade eigentlich, da die K CPUs ja sooo hochgepriesen wurden. Mit meinem 860er bin ich auf 5.16GHz gekommen (4C/8T).

Also ist der 875er ungefähr gleichauf 

Jau i5 670 ist recht cool. Meiner mach 5.8 @ Dice . Das Maximus III Extreme war da der Beste Untersatz.

Habe ja von deinem Problem gelesen, kannst du mir mal eine PN schreiben was genau das Problem war?

lg Lower


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Oktober 2010)

DirectX-Update war mal wieder die Lösung ^^ Ich weiß zwar nicht warum , weil es vorher auch funktioniert hat aber Hauptsache es läuft wieder .


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2010)

@Eiswolf

hau lieber den ganzen i5 weg und hol dir einen ordentlichen i7 920 oder größer!

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn nen i7, dann nen R3E oder Classi... das kostet nochmal das doppelte und geht ganz schön ins Geld...


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Oktober 2010)

Muss nicht!

Ein i7 950 und ein einigermaßen gutes Mobo reicht im Grunde aus. Mann kan auch gucken ob man ein gutes gebrauchtes bekommt via UD7 oder RIIE 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

RIIE würde ich abraten, ist nur für Extreme-CPUs gedacht... bei 230 MHz BCLK machen die doch spätestens dicht...


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein kurzes Zwischenergebnis von der Rev4 Teamliga Abstimmung. Die Mehrheit (39%) hat sich gegen eine Änderung ausgesprochen, 35% wählten das kleinste Übel mit 2 separaten Ligen und 32% konnten sich mit Alternative 3 anfreunden. Nach der Aussage von Massman gehe ich mal davon aus, das Alternative 3 von den HWBot Jungs favorisiert wird.



			
				Massman schrieb:
			
		

> The team ranking has been brought up in the last HWBOT meeting (RichBa5tard and myself). Managed to explain the PowerTeam concept and the idea got approved by the software coder, which is already good. Two leagues may not be ideal in terms of maintaining and focus.
> 
> In the beginning of _december_ an example ranking will be shown on a test server, as well as an actual implementation of the visual aspect of the PowerTeam.



Wer sich nochmal das Ergebnis und die Alternativen anschauen möchte hier, der Link Teams League Rev.4 - hwbot.org


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> RIIE würde ich abraten, ist nur für Extreme-CPUs gedacht... bei 230 MHz BCLK machen die doch spätestens dicht...



Jop deswegen eher für nen GT oder XE Cpu.
UD7 ist eigentlich schon recht nice, zumindest was bclk angeht besser als ein RIIE.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Oktober 2010)

@hirschi:

ohne pcgh hätte ich garnicht einen intel.

das UD9 ist eigentlich auch extreme gut und vorallem ein P/L Hit.

Man kann ja beim UD9 später das Board zurückschicken und dafür für den gleichen kaufpreis ein neues Board holen(Sany Bridge) wenn man die 450€ da hat ist es ne echt gute investition.


mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Endlich den normalen PC wieder aufgebaut^^


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

What the hell ich wusste gar nicht, dass man das UD9 später umtauschen kann... da leg ich doch aufs Classi noch 100€ drauf und kauf mir das UD9. Thx für die Info.

Und wenn ich eben nicht Sandy Brigdge aufrüste, verkaufe ich ein Sandy-Board, komm dabei ich besser weg. z.B. hier gibs das günstig.
Vor allem hat das auch USB 3.0 etc.

EDIT: Ich les das mti dem Umtauschen auf vielen Seiten im Netz, aber gibs von Gigabyte offiziell was dazu auf deren HP? Ich finde nix. Wenn, dann will ich 100%ig sicher gehen, dass das auch später klappt.

Danke!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Oktober 2010)

zumindest war es am anfang, wo das board rauskam, noch so. ob es jetzt noch ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

Ansonsten schreib ich mal ne Mail an Gigabyte.
Mit dem Classi sollte das in Bezug auf einen i7 920 doch mithalten, oder?

die Seite geht nämlich nichtmehr: http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/WebPage/mb_unlocked-power/agbs.html


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Oktober 2010)

also hier im gb forum steht das es sogar noch besser ist^^

Vorstellung GA-X58A-UD9 - Mainboards für Intel CPUs - GIGABYTE Forum

da steht man hat 6 jahre garantie und das umtauschen gilt für 3 jahre für mainborads bis 500€

net schlecht


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

Klar, so hatte ich das auch verstanden


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Oktober 2010)

Da könnte man sich schon aufregen 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 Warum rot (ungültig) ?
Sowieso fail (vcore) aber immerhin wären es 3,4 P.


----------



## theLamer (17. Oktober 2010)

weee dann brauch ich nur noch nen Käufer für mein jetziges Board und dann bestell ich gleich das UD9.
Ist ja limitiert und der Umtausch-Service fü nen Board bis zu 500€ (!) ist genial.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Oktober 2010)

schaut euch mal diesen screen an das ist doch verarscherei


Australia  kayl's CPU-Z score.  

Modell: Pentium 4 'D' 925 @ 5.789,97MHz

CPU-Z Pentium 4 'D' 925 rank: 13th von 52, gut für 2.6 Punkte. 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=177370

hab ihn auch schon vor 3 tagen gemeldet und er ist immer noch drin????

mfg stefan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Oktober 2010)

Nein mit dem link ist nur was nicht oky aber das liegt am Cpu-z validator (der link hat sich geändert :

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Das ist der richtige zu seiner score 

Also alles in butter!


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Oktober 2010)

Der Score ist von 2007, daher wird den niemand löschen. Bei den alten Scores hat sicherlich schon mal jemand in den 3 Jahren drüber geguckt. Im Bot findest du haufenweise Scores bei CPU-Z wo der Link nicht geht, aber die sind alle von 2007. Also einfach mit abfinden.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja deswegen immer erstmal nach der ID suchen dann weiß man ob alles i.o. ist.

Und es liegt nicht an ihm sondern CPU-z (da sich der link zur datenbank vor ner weile verändert hat und dadurch viele ältere Cpu-z links nicht mehr gehn. )

Aber wie gesagt über die ID findet man sie alle


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Oktober 2010)

Kannst auch einfach in den alten Link

```
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc?id=177370
```
".php" einfügen, dann haste den funktionierenden.


```
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc[COLOR=Red].php?id=177370
```


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich schon aufregen
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1 Warum rot (ungültig) ?
> Sowieso fail (vcore) aber immerhin wären es 3,4 P.



Ich würds einfach mal hochladen. ^^


Irgendwie scheint CPU-Z in der aktuellen Version bei AMD CPUs oft zu rejecten.
Der Erstplatzierte beim 965er ist auch rot und da ist es ja auch egal.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Kannst auch einfach in den alten Link
> 
> ```
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc?id=177370
> ...



Vielen dank für die Info

mfg stefan


----------



## zcei (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen oO

Rejectede Valis von AMD CPUs einfach mal hochladen?  Da hab ich dann ja noch nen paar punkte hier auf der Platte


----------



## -_Elvis_- (18. Oktober 2010)

So hab ich das jetzt aber auch nicht gesagt 

Ich meinte er solls mal probieren, da es viele rejectete Valis in der Rangliste gibt.
Außerdem scheint CPU-Z das aktuell ja ziemlich grundlos zu machen.

Also dachte ich die würden beim Bot da drüber hinwegsehen.

Wartet mal ab was die anderen sagen.


----------



## zcei (18. Oktober 2010)

Hehee ok

ich fand auch leicht komisch, vor allem weil benchstable werte rejected wurden aber manche die danach direkt abkacken wurden genommen..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Oktober 2010)

Rejected Valis werden bei AMD-CPUs toleriert, da diese extrem häufig auftreten. Ich bin im Juli für 2010 auf eine Rejection-Quote von 46 % bei zwei Dutzend Valis (unterschiedliche AMD-CPUs, Boards, Betriebssysteme und CPU-Z-Versionen, mit OC und ohne OC) gekommen.


----------



## zcei (18. Oktober 2010)

Gut zu wissen 

Ich glaub ich hatte ne 5,5GHz vali die ich anscheinend gelöscht hab 

Edit: ok sind nur 2 Punkte, aber ist auch was...


----------



## zøtac (18. Oktober 2010)

Ahhh meine 4601MHz Valid war ungültig und ich hab sie gelöscht D: D: D:


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Oktober 2010)

Ihr könnt ja zur Sicherheit noch ein Foto der CPU hochladen und auf andere Benchmark-Ergebnisse von euch verweisen. Das sieht dann nicht ganz so seltsam aus, als wenn eine einzelne ausgeworfene Vali im Raum steht ...


----------



## Turrican (18. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Rejected Valis werden bei AMD-CPUs toleriert, da diese extrem häufig auftreten. Ich bin im Juli für 2010 auf eine Rejection-Quote von 46 % bei zwei Dutzend Valis (unterschiedliche AMD-CPUs, Boards, Betriebssysteme und CPU-Z-Versionen, mit OC und ohne OC) gekommen.


stimmt. bei amd phenoms kommt das leider sehr häufig vor.


----------



## zcei (18. Oktober 2010)

@ stephan: so werd ichs dann machen. also auf der nächsten session. da will ich eh nochmal alles verbessern.. und da werden wieder rejected cpu-z valis bei rumkommen


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

hehe .......Ich habe gerade Nachricht über meinen E 8600 bekommen.
Ist ein Garantiefall aber sie haben keinen .......was nehm ich denn dafür ?

Ich glaub ich nehm ein RE 3 
Oder ein E 6600 und ein E 6700 und ein E 5700 und und und


----------



## Semih91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hö?
Wie viele Prozzis willst du denn dafür nehmen?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein E 8600 kostet immer noch 260 € ....dafür gibt es eine menge andere


----------



## theLamer (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie, die machen das echt so, dass du dir was für 260€ holen kannst?


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Oktober 2010)

W000t.
Du elender Glückspilz  Dafür kriste ja nen i7-950 ^^


----------



## theLamer (18. Oktober 2010)

Die müssen sich auch denken... erst ein 980X, dann noch ein E8600...


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein RE ist auch noch unterwegs 

@Prof.
Was soll ich denn damit .......


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Oktober 2010)

Nix, ging nur um die reine Leistung...
E86 gegn i7-950. Ich wunder mich echt dass die dat so geregelt haben dass du die einfach so tauschen kannst...


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. Oktober 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ich würds einfach mal hochladen. ^^
> 
> 
> Irgendwie scheint CPU-Z in der aktuellen Version bei AMD CPUs oft zu rejecten.
> Der Erstplatzierte beim 965er ist auch rot und da ist es ja auch egal.



Joi Danke fürn Tipp.
Habs dann mal hochgeladen.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Oktober 2010)

ich würde die Core2's nehmen bringe gute Punkte gerade der E6600


----------



## Semih91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei dem E6600 noch einen CPU-Z auf dem PC mit über 4GHz unter Luft, aber CPU-Z nimmt es nicht mehr an, kann man da was machen?


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Oktober 2010)

neu benchen  anders geht es leider nicht


----------



## Semih91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Habe ja den nicht mehr^^


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauch mal eben Hilfe.
Egal welche Sockel A-CPU ich aufrufe, ich bekomme mit Firefox immer nur eine weiße Seite im Bot präsentiert.
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Turrican (18. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eben Hilfe.
> Egal welche Sockel A-CPU ich aufrufe, ich bekomme mit Firefox immer nur eine weiße Seite im Bot präsentiert.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?


ist bei mir auch so. das dürfte heute mal wieder so ein "bug-tag" sein. es sind viele kategorien einfach so "weiß".


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Oktober 2010)

Das war gestern aber auch schon so.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Oktober 2010)

So wie ich den Bot kenne wird das morgen kaum anders werden 

Da hilft leider nurnoch warten.

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi, die 24700 machen wir heute noch voll, oder?


----------



## Mega Rage (18. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, die 24700 machen wir heute noch voll, oder?



Haja  Ich guck mal was noch so bei ner 4870 geht


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ich würde die Core2's nehmen bringe gute Punkte gerade der E6600


 

Ich habe mir ein RE III bestellt 

Ich will doch zu gerne wissen wieviel die zwei nf 200 des Supercomputer mich ausbremsen.

Und die Duals bestelle ih mir eh auch noch ...wenn meine Frau es nicht merkt


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Oktober 2010)

> msi k7N2G
> und das Kt3 ultra 2
> udn nen asrock k7s41 gx



Welches dieser Boards ist am besten für OC geeignet?(sind die dafür überhaupt geeignet?)


----------



## Semih91 (18. Oktober 2010)

Und der Bot ist wieder down 
Ich glaube, dass wir die 24700 erst morgen vollkriegen


----------



## Turrican (18. Oktober 2010)

ja, irgendwie ist hwbot grad extrem überlastet, bzw. nun ganz down.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein RE III bestellt


 
Nein! Der nöchste der dem Trend mitgeht 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und die Duals bestelle ih mir eh auch noch ...wenn meine Frau es nicht merkt


 
Am besten von Arbeit aus bestellen und auch da hin liefern lassen 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (18. Oktober 2010)

schade das HWbot grade nicht geht.

lg Matti 

PS: Karl, welchen teiber hattest du bei der 2900xt CF im 2005 verwendet?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Nein! Der nöchste der dem Trend mitgeht


 
Ich gehe keinen Trend mit 

Ich benche nur auf Asus Boards


----------



## Ü50 (18. Oktober 2010)

Oh, Schei.... ich bin zu Blöd meinen  Int. PC nach neu Install. von XP wieder ans Int. zu bekommen. Brauche gerade das Leppi von meiner Frau


----------



## Turrican (18. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> schade das HWbot grade nicht geht.
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> PS: Karl, welchen teiber hattest du bei der 2900xt CF im 2005 verwendet?


ich glaub 10.3


----------



## Matti OC (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi, danke Karl, ich hatte es mit dem 10.1 unter Win 7 versucht, an deine CPU Power komme ich nicht ran.

mal sehn was unter xp geht 

edit: unter XP etwas schneller ca. 43,1 K / 
im 2006 / hab ich dich


----------



## Barisan (19. Oktober 2010)

@hirschi-94
die beste Resultate erreichst Du mit ABIT AN7, NF7 oder NF7-S


----------



## RedCobra (19. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, danke Karl, ich hatte es mit dem 10.1 unter Win 7 versucht, an deine CPU Power komme ich nicht ran.
> 
> mal sehn was unter xp geht
> 
> ...


 
dann werde ich mal wieder mitmischen mein GT läuft gerade so gut 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (19. Oktober 2010)

mh, ich kühle mein i7 nur mit einer alten Mach II GT.


----------



## blackbolt (19. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Welches dieser Boards ist am besten für OC geeignet?(sind die dafür überhaupt geeignet?)



@hirschi 
aus erfahrung weiss ich das sich das asrock k7s41gx eigentlich recht gut übertackten lässt was am ende ausbremst ist das du der cpu nur max 6% mehr power geben kannst(vcore) mit den anderen 2 boards habe ich keine erfahrung

aber wie barisan schon sagte die besten oc boards für sockel a sind die abit nf7 serie habe mir auch eines bestellt NF7-S müsste noch diese woche ankommen

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (19. Oktober 2010)

Das mit der VCore Limitierung sollte sich doch durch nen Mod beheben lassen können oder`?


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Oktober 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> @hirschi-94
> die beste Resultate erreichst Du mit ABIT AN7, NF7 oder NF7-S





blackbolt schrieb:


> @hirschi
> aus erfahrung weiss ich das sich das asrock k7s41gx eigentlich recht gut übertackten lässt was am ende ausbremst ist das du der cpu nur max 6% mehr power geben kannst(vcore) mit den anderen 2 boards habe ich keine erfahrung
> 
> aber wie barisan schon sagte die besten oc boards für sockel a sind die abit nf7 serie habe mir auch eines bestellt NF7-S müsste noch diese woche ankommen
> ...




Danke euch beiden 

@zcei

Im Netz findet man leider kaum V-Mods...


----------



## RedCobra (19. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, ich kühle mein i7 nur mit einer alten Mach II GT.


 

WOW Respekt nicht schlecht, habe auch noch ne Mach2 GT hier unz. im LianLi PC70 eingebaut  bricht die viel ein oder packt sie das noch gerade so, sag mal wieviel QPI gibst du denn deinem GT, bin mit meiner uncore noch nicht ganz zufrieden das macht im AM3 und 05er zimmlich was aus....


Gruß Sven


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2010)

*Nicht vergessen: Auf jeden wartet ein T-Shirt!!!*

Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - hwbot

  ​


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist denn jetzt der Aufdruck ?

Mit vorne kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2010)

Nach aktuellem Stand immer noch hinten  Soweit ich das sehe wird sich das auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

ok sobald das fix ist bestell ich


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2010)

Geht klar


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind , fallen für den Versand nach Österreich extra Kosten an?


----------



## Matti OC (19. Oktober 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> WOW Respekt nicht schlecht, habe auch noch ne Mach2 GT hier unz. im LianLi PC70 eingebaut  bricht die viel ein oder packt sie das noch gerade so, sag mal wieviel QPI gibst du denn deinem GT, bin mit meiner uncore noch nicht ganz zufrieden das macht im AM3 und 05er zimmlich was aus....
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hi,
QPI ca. 1,45 *
NB max. 4700 MHz

was so geht mit der Mach II GT, habe ich noch nicht so ganz ausgetestet.
AM3 bis 2005 6 Core ohne HT bis ca 5250 Mhz bei 1,55- 1,575
2006 6 Core + Ht 4950  MHz bei 1,47 Vcore (  ende des ersten CPU Test geht die Mach auf 0 Grad, im zweiten CPU Test keine Probleme, bleibt weit unter O Grad)
Vantage 6 Core +HT 4850 MHz ca. 1,43 Vcore.

Große Probleme hab ich mit der 3,3 Volt Leitung, laut Tool sollen da nur 2,96 Volt anliegen (Auslesefehler ? )

lg  Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Oktober 2010)

Bzw kann man das SHirt auch im CaseKing lager in Berlin abholen ? 6€ Versand sind scho heftig^^


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> AM3 bis 2005 6 Core ohne HT bis ca 5250 Mhz bei 1,55- 1,575
> 2006 6 Core + Ht 4950 MHz bei 1,47 Vcore ( ende des ersten CPU Test geht die Mach auf 0 Grad, im zweiten CPU Test keine Probleme, bleibt weit unter O Grad)
> Vantage 6 Core +HT 4850 MHz ca. 1,43 Vcore.


 

Ich habe meinen GT gerade mit HT bei 4,8 Ghz benchstabil ( Vantage 4,7) und ohne HT 4,925 Ghz. (1,46v)

Unter Wakü 

mal schauen wie der sich unter Kälte schlägt


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ja, zur Wakü ist nicht viel unterschied, im Vantage.

lg


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Bzw kann man das SHirt auch im CaseKing lager in Berlin abholen ? 6€ Versand sind scho heftig^^


 
Weiß ich noch nicht. Habe das an Stephan weitergeleitet und der wollte das bei Oli nachfragen 

Aber sieh es mal so: Du bekommst ein T-Shirt für nur 6€


----------



## Joker (20. Oktober 2010)

Gibts die T-shirts auch in verschiedenen Farben?


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht später im Caseking Shop.
Glaube aber ehr nicht.


----------



## Semih91 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte auch noch auf eine Antwort von Oli, Stephan weiß diesbezüglich aber nicht so viel wie Oliver, der ist ja schließlich unser Caseking-PCGHX-Ingenieur


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht. Habe das an Stephan weitergeleitet und der wollte das bei Oli nachfragen
> 
> Aber sieh es mal so: Du bekommst ein T-Shirt für nur 6€



Sieh es mal so: Ich würde es umsonst bekommen wenn ichs abholen dürfte 
Und dass es umsonst ist, ist ja grad das coole an der Aktion


----------



## zcei (20. Oktober 2010)

Genau  Aber 6€ für nen Tshirt gehen auch voll klar, aber es juckt schon in den Fingern, wenn die eh "direkt vor der Haustür" sind 

Verschiedene Farben werden die jetzt bei der Gratis-Aktion wohl eher nicht machen. Das ist doch nur nen heftiger mehraufwand (und wahrscheinlich auch Mehrkosten für die )

Edles stylisches schwarz, was auch bei einem Gruppenfoto einheitlich ist


----------



## RedCobra (20. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi,
> QPI ca. 1,45 *
> NB max. 4700 MHz
> 
> ...


 

Danke dir für die Info, wie man hört sollen die neueren GT besser gehn, auf alle fälle ist deine CPU keine schlechte 

Werde meine nochmal unter LN testen, wenn dann keine 6Ghz macht gibs 1 Kern 




fuzz3l schrieb:


> hipro way to a new CPU
> Einfach köstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Gruß Sven


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Werde meine nochmal unter LN testen, wenn dann keine 6Ghz macht gibs 1 Kern


 
Jumper ohne nachzudenken setzen hilft auch


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich hab mal wieder mal die 24700 fürs´Team voll gemacht, keine angst Sven wir kommen

lg


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2010)

So ...heute mein RE III bekommen 

Am WE mal testen in wie weit die zwei nf 200 des Supercomputers bei einer Graka ausgebremst haben


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, nah viel macht das nicht aus.
lg


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2010)

Denke auch nicht, dass das einen großen Unterschied macht...

@ Matti: Nice! 300pkt noch zur OC Alliance.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung ...als mein SC in der RMA war hatte ich übergangsweise ein P6Tse da.

Die benchruns die ich darauf mit Low End Karten gemacht habe waren alle weitaus besser wie auf dem SC.
Ich glaube bei größeren Karten fällt es nicht so sehr ins Gewicht ....bei kleineren um so mehr 

100p bei einer Low End können eine Menge sein 

Aber genau das will ich ja testen


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht, dass das einen großen Unterschied macht...
> 
> @ Matti: Nice! 300pkt noch zur OC Alliance.



wer ist oc alliance 

True Monkey, ist doch ganz logo, da würde sich ein 775 besser machen, FSB bringt bei kleinen Karte mehr als BCLK.

lg


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2010)

jepp schon klar ...mir geht es ja um den Unterschied bei X58 mit oder ohne Nf 200.

Den Takt meines Gulfis schafft mein Q9650er nicht ....und bei der Wahl 775 @ 4,4Ghz oder 1366 @ 4,9 Ghz glaube ich mal das ich mit dem 1366er mehr reiße


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vortest mit meinem neuem 8600.
Mein uralter Single Radi bringts doch .

CrankFrank's 81888 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 900/1100MHz


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2010)

du es kommt auf den Treiber an, der alte 84.56 ist für alte Karten immer gut. ob nun Sli oder Single ( 975, x38 oder x48).
lg

edit: Mega Rage, verwende mal SetLOD, deine Ram sind Top


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> du es kommt auf den Treiber an, der alte 84.56 ist für alte Karten immer gut. ob nun Sli oder Single ( 975, x38 oder x48).
> lg



Ah Ok, Wie viel bringt das noch zusätzlich?


----------



## Freakezoit (21. Oktober 2010)

So den ersten von 15 p4 cpu´s hab ich jetzt auch durch 

Wieder ein paar punkte


----------



## Matti OC (21. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Ah Ok, Wie viel bringt das noch zusätzlich?



Nature, 3 Lod sollte schon was gehen, die Low wenig LOD (0), die High hoch LOD zB 30 

edit: fürs´team  	4.020,40 	 Matti OC


----------



## blackbolt (21. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mal wieder mal die 24700 fürs´Team voll gemacht, keine angst Sven wir kommen
> 
> lg


Nice
tolle Ergebnisse über 120 Punkte mit der 8800GT
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (21. Oktober 2010)

So hab meinen D 925 auf 5580 Mhz@Air(CPUz&Superpi) bei 4°C Lufttemp und 1.5825Volt

Superpi 32m und WPrime sind mit 5505 MHz durchgelaufen

wüsste mal gern was der Prozzi bringen würde wenn man den richtig kaltstellt
mfg stefan


----------



## McZonk (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich das eigentlich schon erwähnt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte dazu die Ergebnisse im XS mit den aktuellen B-Batches.  ( 3013B: Back in Black ... - XtremeSystems Forums & New batch 980x is a little devil  3018B179 - XtremeSystems Forums)


----------



## theLamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Yeah, DICE ist schon bestellt?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich über meinen A Batch auch nicht beschweren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...........@ wakü


----------



## Matti OC (21. Oktober 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> Nice
> tolle Ergebnisse über 120 Punkte mit der 8800GT
> mfg stefan
> 
> ...



Hi, heute versuche ich es mit SLi, mal sehen ob da nicht noch was dazu kommt 

lg


----------



## zcei (21. Oktober 2010)

@blackbolt

also aufgrund relativ weniger Ergebnisse gibts pro bench nur so um die 2-3 Points unter Dice. Unter LN2 so um die 7..

Das zumindest steht im Bot 

Ist aber schwer zu sagen, du hast ja unter Luft schon mehr als andere unter LN2 ... könnte also sein, dass du dir mit ner anstädigen Kühlung noch nen paar Pokale abräumst  

Beim sPi z.B. fehlen dir nur ca. 600MHz.. die sollten drin sein, oder?


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Oktober 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> So hab meinen D 925 auf 5580 Mhz@Air(CPUz&Superpi) bei 4°C Lufttemp und 1.5825Volt
> 
> Superpi 32m und WPrime sind mit 5505 MHz durchgelaufen
> 
> ...



5,5 unter Luft lässt ja auf eine gute Chance auf globale CPU-Z Punkte hoffen. Unter Dice sind sicherlich 6,5GHz möglich - keep pushing


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> So hab meinen D 925 auf 5580 Mhz@Air(CPUz&Superpi) bei 4°C Lufttemp und 1.5825Volt
> 
> Superpi 32m und WPrime sind mit 5505 MHz durchgelaufen
> 
> ...



Hol dir einen Pot und teste es *gg*


----------



## zcei (21. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich funzt das nur mit dem original der8auer Pot


----------



## Barisan (21. Oktober 2010)

Jungs,
hat einer von euch noch irgendwo im Keller am rumoxidieren einen AT Netzteil für Urgesteine wie 80286 Rechner? Meinen hat Zeitliches gesegnet und ich kann meinen Urgestein nicht benutzen. Wenn zufällig einer noch egsistiert - bitte per PN leuten. Ich werde mich freuen da ich an Urgestein sehr hänge, ist ja schon über 20 Jahre Freundschaft dazwischen. Danke euch in voraus.
LG


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Oktober 2010)

Upcoming changes to ORB, important! - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums



> This means that the new service will not support 3DMark 2001 SE, 3DMark03, 3DMark05, PCMark 2002 or PCMark04.


----------



## zcei (21. Oktober 2010)

Also dann nurnoch mir Screenshots im Bot oder wie?


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden sehen  Massman kümmert sich schon darum. Erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich ist er auch erfolgreich, wäre wirklich schade wenn es keine online validation mehr gäbe, vor allem bei 01...


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2010)

Das hoffe ich auch. Der 01er ist auch mein lieblings-benchmark


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe schon bei der Aufnahme des 3DMVA angemerkt, dass Hwbot extrem abhängig von Futuremark ist (bzw. sich somit auch weiter abhängig macht), aber anscheinend wird dieser Umstand einigen erst jetzt so richtig bewusst. Leider habe ich bis heute auch noch keine Bemühungen ausmachen können, einen vernünftigen GPGPU-Benchmark auf die Beine zu stellen.
... soll an der Stelle aber nicht mein Problem sein.


----------



## Alriin (21. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hab mir erst kürzlich 03 und 05 gekauft.


----------



## Mega Rage (21. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch. Der 01er ist auch mein lieblings-benchmark



Meiner auch 

Hoffentlich werden die alten 3D Marks weiterhin unterstützt


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei HWBot bleiben sie mit Sicherheit


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Oktober 2010)

Barisan schrieb:


> Jungs,
> hat einer von euch noch irgendwo im Keller am rumoxidieren einen AT Netzteil für Urgesteine wie 80286 Rechner? Meinen hat Zeitliches gesegnet und ich kann meinen Urgestein nicht benutzen. Wenn zufällig einer noch egsistiert - bitte per PN leuten. Ich werde mich freuen da ich an Urgestein sehr hänge, ist ja schon über 20 Jahre Freundschaft dazwischen. Danke euch in voraus.
> LG



Ich kenne zumindest einen der eins hat - ich werde mal meine Fühler ausstrecken.


----------



## Barisan (21. Oktober 2010)

@Schnitzel
Danke dir


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (21. Oktober 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Upcoming changes to ORB, important! - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums



Wie siehts dann mit den alten Ergebnissen im ORB aus ? Hab von den meisten keine SSs mehr ^^


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich auch noch nicht sagen. Denke das entscheiden wir wenn es so weit kommen sollte  Gibt noch alternativen ohne FM zu validieren. Massman ist schon dran!


----------



## zcei (22. Oktober 2010)

Soo Dice schon hier 

Grilgan auch  Aber heute abend nur Filme und morgen früh anfangen  Ellis versprochen 

38kg für 30€, das geht übertrieben klar.

Bencht sonst noch jemand dieses WE? Noch ca 200 Points bis OCAlliance, gogogo^^
Grilgan sollte mit seiner 88gts gut was zusteuern können.


----------



## Matti OC (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi, sicher kommen von mir einige Punkte dazu 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Bencht sonst noch jemand dieses WE?


 
nööp ....Family WE 

Aber nächstes We werde ich ein paar Punkte machen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben grad auch n bisschen gebencht. 



Wir überlegen uns ne SS zuzulegen 

Wo kann man sowas am besten kaufen und was würde es kosten?



Danke schon mal.


----------



## Matti OC (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi, im Luxx verkauft  Mika seine 
Forum de Luxx

lg


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben grad auch n bisschen gebencht.
> Wir überlegen uns ne SS zuzulegen
> Wo kann man sowas am besten kaufen und was würde es kosten?
> Danke schon mal.


Hehe, hab mir diese Woche auch eine gekauft... von Dimastech mit längerer Saugleitung


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe aus Langeweile auch ein bisschen gebencht, zwar nur einen Athlon64 X2 6400, aber ich war überrascht, wie gut der unter Luft geht Der hier z.B.:http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068253_moose83_wprime_32m_athlon_64_6400_x2_21sec_292ms


----------



## Semih91 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Scoore Moose83 

@Lamer:
Du bsit ja auch überall unterwegs


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2010)

Jo, finde ich auch, vorallem, wenn man nur mit einer Luftkühlung(bei geöffneten Fenster+Ventilator) gebencht hat und an die großen doch sehr nah rankommt Einfach ne gute CPU erwischt


----------



## Semih91 (22. Oktober 2010)

Oder du hattest einfach nur einen Luckyrun 
Bench mal noch die anderen Benchmarks, dann können wir weiterreden


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2010)

Was anderes kann ich leider nicht benchen, das Board läuft in 3D nicht mit der GTX460 Muss erst auf neues Board warten, dann teste ich noch mal. Meinst du 3DMark oder PCMark? 3DMark brauch ich mit dem Prozzi glaub ich nicht anfangen. Aber Luckyrun war es auf keinen Fall, hab mehrmals hintereinander fast die gleichen Scores gehabt! Das war einfach dann der Beste!


----------



## Matti OC (22. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe, hab mir diese Woche auch eine gekauft... von Dimastech mit längerer Saugleitung



Cool  ,darf man fragen welche CPU du kühlen willst

lg


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal den i7 auf dem Classi 
Asus Commando mit nen paar Prescotts und Cedar Mills steht auch hier, mit SS ist allerdings maximal vortesten drin, die ist einfach viel zu warm dafür


----------



## Semih91 (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja SuperPI etc, die ganzen 2D Benches. Da solltest du doch etwas noch reißen können


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2010)

Die habe ich alle gebencht, klick doch einfach meine Sig an
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068138_moose83_cpu_z_athlon_64_6400_x2_3728.03_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068254_moose83_pifast_athlon_64_6400_x2_33.68_sec
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068252_moose83_superpi_athlon_64_6400_x2_23sec_135ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...perpi_32m_athlon_64_6400_x2_20min_35sec_803ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...ime_1024m_athlon_64_6400_x2_11min_28sec_508ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068253_moose83_wprime_32m_athlon_64_6400_x2_21sec_292ms

Das habe ich mit dem 6400+ erreicht!


----------



## Semih91 (22. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ganz ordentlich aus, hab vergessen, dass man einfach im Profil nachschauen aknn


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Board ist EndeIch bekomme morgen das Board hier, mal gucken ob da mehr geht:ASUS Crosshair II Formula, nForce 780a SLI (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB3V0-G0EAY00Z)

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja noch verbessern Ich kann nur bis mitte nächster Woche mit dem Sys testet, ist leider nicht meins, nur leihweise. Und solange ich es habe, muss ich damit punkten


----------



## Matti OC (22. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Erstmal den i7 auf dem Classi
> Asus Commando mit nen paar Prescotts und Cedar Mills steht auch hier, mit SS ist allerdings maximal vortesten drin, die ist einfach viel zu warm dafür



Hi, denke ich auch, Presc & Mill werden sicher zu warm. ( versuch mit meinen C 352 sah nicht doll aus, vllt falsches Board )
Kokü macht sich bei 3d ganz gut, (dauer benchen), um alle settings im Treiber aus zu testen.

lg


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2010)

Werd damit evtl auch Grakas kühlen, aber was bringt mir schon eine 88xx @ SS wenn die CPU mit 4,4-4,5 GHz unter Luft läuft. Da ist umgekehrt glaub ich besser, CPU @ 5 GHz und Graka on air.

Oder halt Graka unter SS vortesten, CPU unter SS vortesten und DICE für beide bestellen


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe immer meine Karten unter SS vorgetestet und CPU @ Wasser. Später dann beides @ LN2


----------



## theLamer (22. Oktober 2010)

Das ist natürlich auch okay, hab aber keine Wakü (mehr).


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, bei diesen reinen DX11 Benchmarks wie dem neuen 3D Mark 11, weiß schon jmd obs da auch wieder PhysX geben wird? Und ob das auch mit ner Non-DX11-PhysX-Karte benchen werden kann? 
Hab nämlich ausm Luxx ne defekte 8800GTS 512MB gekriegt (für 12€+Versand^^) und obwohl sie alleine nicht startet, lässt sie sich noch als PhysX Sklave benutzen  Bei dem PLV kann man nicht meckern ^^ 
Bin daher momentan bissel aufm PhysX Trip


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dann würde hwbot wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder PhysX Ergebnisse rausnehmen.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Oktober 2010)

Jep, und wenn du bisher deine VantageScores mit PhysX geuppt hast würde ich sie jetzt relativ flott rausnehmen


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwer eine Ahnung was für eine Karte das ist ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : Sollte doch so eine sein oder ?

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_3650_ddr2?tab=info


----------



## Moose83 (23. Oktober 2010)

Jo, ich glaube auch. Von der 3600er Serie gibt es ja so weit ich weis nur ne 3650. Einziger Unterschied in den Ausführungen ist der Ram-DDR2/3 Die gibt aber kaum Punkte für HWBot.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2010)

@Moose83

Dein 6400+ geht ja richtig gut...
Kannst du mal deine Settings Posten, weil mit meinem bekomm ich nicht mal eine CPUz Vali @3700MHz
gebacken...


----------



## zcei (23. Oktober 2010)

grmpfl.. manche Bildschirme sollten zum OCen echt verboten werden 

Schon zum zweiten Mal "abgeraucht" dabei... einmal vor 2 Monaten und einmal jetz.. Das tolle: Das grüne Licht bleibt an und gauckelt dir vor, dass dein Mainboard die Bildausgabe verweigert.. Tja ROG Connect FTW (Nein, nicht für die Settings, nur für diesen tollen Poster^^)


----------



## Moose83 (23. Oktober 2010)

@Hirschi
Ich habe Ram auf DDR2 800, multis alle auf voll gelassen, 0,2V mehr Chipsatzspannung, 0,2V mehr Speicherspannung und die CPU Vcore auf 1,525VRam ist dann glaube ich mit 920MHz gelaufen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jep, und wenn du bisher deine VantageScores mit PhysX geuppt hast würde ich sie jetzt relativ flott rausnehmen


Nene, sowas stell ich nicht auf HWBot. Würd sowieso keine Punkte geben bei zwei 5850 und 25500 Punkten.. ^^ (ohne PhysX)
War nur aus Interesse...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Oktober 2010)

hab mich heute endlich dazu gebracht, meine beste 9800 gtx+ zu modden.

und zum glück lief alles gut werd später mal die karte testen.


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, wie kriegt man eigentlich den PC Mark 05 unter Win7 X64 zum laufen? Man braucht ja diesen Media Encoder 9... Leider kann man den wiederum nur auf XP installieren -.- Und ne neuere Version gibts auch nicht...

Und beim 05er und beim Vantage PC Mark wird ja auch die Festplatte getestet. Nimmt der automatisch die Platte, auf die er installiert wurde oder ne andere? Weil ich hab zwar ne SSD, die beiden Benches aber auf ne Datenplatte installiert...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub es gibt eine bestimmte encoder version, die auf 64 bit läuft. da musst du mal googeln.

karte läuft teste mal jetzt max clock mit 1,35V.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Oktober 2010)

PCMark05 startet man im Kompatiblitätsmodus Vista SP2, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Läuft so bei mir unter Windows 7x64


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

Jop alles klar das hat gefunzt  Werds aber nochmal neu installieren und dann auf der SSD testen, da es wirklich die Platte zum Testen benutzt, auf der es installiert wurde.
Hab jetzt ca. 11500 Punkte, auf nem anderen Rechner mit i7 und SSD warens ca. 20100


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

Geforce 2 benchen ist echt eine Tortour, der Aquamark dauert jetzt schon eine gefühlte halbe Stunde und ist erst bei der Hälfte 

Mal schauen ob sich die Geforce 4 heute noch ausgeht ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

So, mit 24/7 Default Settings (nur Quad auf 3.6Ghz) gabs schon 4 Punkte auf HW Bot, da takte ich jetzt noch ein bisschen rum und dann werden das mehr *g*
Und dabei hängt die SSD (Crucial C300) nur an SATA2 und könnte noch ca. 90MB Lesen mehr


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2010)

Höhö, hab nen Vmod an ne 6600gt ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss gemacht, er sagt mir das:
Soll ich nen Stromversorgung anlöten? Lötpunkte sind vorhanden (BILD).

Lässt sich nicht übertakten, der Treiber verhindert das anscheinend. Wechselt nichtmal auf 3D-Modus im Aquamark.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

LOL - na ob das so einfach gehen wird 
Ist auch die passende Stromversorgung für den Stromanschluss, also mehr Phasen für die Spawas etc vorhanden? 
Naja, da es ja so anscheinend nicht funktioniert, wäre es mir einen Versuch wert, mehr passieren als jetzt kann ja quasi nicht


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Geforce 2 benchen ist echt eine Tortour, der Aquamark dauert jetzt schon eine gefühlte halbe Stunde ..


Hehe, mach das ganze mal mit einer TNT2 m64, dann weißt du was lange ist.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Pin mod hab ich schonmal gehört. aber obs funktioniert...

ist doch nur eine 6600

bin jetzt mit dem testen fertig, aber ich glaub ich brauch kälte.

konnte jetzt 864/2106/1230 laufen lassen(gpu-v 1,4V)

aber die xfx 9800 gtx+ von meinem alten Kumpel ist trotzdem schneller(ram @ 1400 Mhz).

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hehe, mach das ganze mal mit einer TNT2 m64, dann weißt du was lange ist.



Jetzt wo dus sagst , ich glaub so eine hab ich auch noch , der Rechner hat soeben eine Aufgabe für die Nacht gefunden


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2010)

So schlimm isses nicht, aber 35Min dauert das schon.
Ist nur Sch.... wenn die Kiste auf den letzten frames abkackt.


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Höhö, hab nen Vmod an ne 6600gt ohne zusätzlichen Stromanschluss gemacht, er sagt mir das:
> Soll ich nen Stromversorgung anlöten? Lötpunkte sind vorhanden (BILD).
> 
> Lässt sich nicht übertakten, der Treiber verhindert das anscheinend. Wechselt nichtmal auf 3D-Modus im Aquamark.



Nvidia hat damals in letzter Sekunde beschlossen auf den Stecker zu verzichten, daher würd ich es mal mit einem neuen Karten-Bios ausprobieren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2010)

> PCMark Vantage Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) Rang: *1st von 14, gut für 0.0 Punkte.*


Toll  Warum bencht keiner den PC Mark Vantage auf HW Bot ^^


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Toll  Warum bencht keiner den PC Mark Vantage auf HW Bot ^^


Weil er keine Punkte gibt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Toll  Warum bencht keiner den PC Mark Vantage auf HW Bot ^^



Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das man für den PCMark Vantage generell keine Punkte kriegt ? -> HWBOT Application Info. ^^


Ich brauch ein neues AGP Bench Board , hab grad gesehen das der AGP Slot intern als PCI angebunden ist :-/ War schon irgendwie komisch das eine Geforce 4 gleich langsam wie eine Geforce 2 ist und beide unterirdisch sind im Vergleich zur Hwbot Konkurrenz ^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. Oktober 2010)

@Mastermaisi777
Dann such mal nach so eins ....*Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2*

und dann ....klick


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann such mal nach so eins ....*Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata2*
> 
> und dann ....klick



Muss mich mal in der Bucht umsehen, bei Geizhals scheints das ja nicht mehr zu geben 

Danke für den Link , ist gebookmarked .


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Oktober 2010)

Meins schafft auch so 305 Mhz.
3,75 ghz mit dem E5200 reichen eigentlich für jede AGP-Karte


----------



## Ü50 (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine laufen auch beide 305 MHz. Mit meinem E65K 4,3 MHz.
Muss mir jedoch einen E5XXX oder sowas zulegen.


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2010)

Gerade Vmod an eine 8800GTS gemacht... läuft im Aquamark nichtmal durch, da sie in 10sek 80°C warm wird. Gute Voraussetzungen für SingleStage... 
675 MHz gehen im Furmark durch (hab bei 80° abgebrochen), mehr wollte Rivatuner nicht zulassen... ka wieso (blieb auf 675 MHz). Muss nochmal nen neuere Version runterladen, meine ist schon nen Jahr alt. Hoffe 700 MHz sind mindestens drin.

Unter SS bencht es sich bestimmt enspannter, da hat man immerhin nicht solche Probleme mit so hohen Temps, die einen limitieren.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (24. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, im Luxx verkauft  Mika seine
> Forum de Luxx
> 
> lg



Danke Matti
Bin leider erst seit gestern angemeldet und kann nicht  drauf zugreifen.

Könntest du mir den Preis etc. per PN schreiben (nur damit wir mal ne Vorstellung haben ^^)


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Oktober 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Danke Matti
> Bin leider erst seit gestern angemeldet und kann nicht  drauf zugreifen.
> 
> Könntest du mir den Preis etc. per PN schreiben (nur damit wir mal ne Vorstellung haben ^^)



Ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen aber ich kann dir "Little Devil" wärmstens empfehlen  Schreib ihn einfach mal an (auf Englisch).
Findest in unter anderem in XS.
Ansonsten wenns noch günstiger sein soll im Luxx schauen, da gibts auch *ein paar* gute deutsche Kokü Bauer.
Musst halt schauen.
Meistens gebrauchte SSs, sind dann auch schön günstig.


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2010)

LittleDevil kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Top Qualität und Support bei fairem Preis.


----------



## theLamer (24. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann hat die 8800GTS 640MB (G80) eigentlich OCP?
Hatte mir vorgenommen, nen Mod ranzumachen, aber die Karte stürzt auch mit 1,55V nicht auf 0V ab, im Gegenteil: Alles geht gut 
Die G92er, die ich gebencht habe, sind schon bei 1,4V abgeschmiert, vor allem im Aquamark.


----------



## der8auer (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Spannung alleine ist nicht entscheided. Erst die Kombination aus Spannung + hohem Takt.

Bsp: Ich konnte eine GTX260 mit 1,5V bei Standardtakt (576MHz) durchlaufen lassen. Bei 900MHz Core habe ich ab ~1,35V OCP.


----------



## theLamer (24. Oktober 2010)

Okay, hatte mich schon gewundert 
Werde dann doch noch OCP anlöten mit Schaltern... mal schauen wie der Unterschied mit und ohne ist.


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2010)

OCP = Over Current Protection - Also Über*strom*schutz.

Und der hohe Strom ergibt sich wie geschrieben erst aus sehr hohem Takt (hoher Verbrauch) bei hoher Spannung.

Bei der G80 brauchst du dir da aber kaum Gedanken machen. Wir haben die G80 A3 damals _ohne_ OCP-Mod auf der AOCM gebencht. Und das mit rund 850 MHz GPU- und knapp 2 GHz Shader-Takt (LN2, ~1,55-1,6V afair).


----------



## theLamer (24. Oktober 2010)

OK da hast du Recht, ist eig. klar, dass sich das erst bei hohem Takt bemerkbar macht 
Nen sehr einfachen OVP-Mod gibts auch noch, mach ich aber nicht dran.

EDIT: OCP funktioniert, jetzt nur noch Vmem modden und sie ist fertig


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Oktober 2010)

So mal wieder was für OLDSchool gebencht.

Matrox G400 32MB 

Freakezoit's 2357 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with G400 (32Mb) @ 170.1/226.8MHz

Neuer WR im 3DM01 für G400 Gpu`s  

Aso etwas luft ist noch vorhanden bei der karte 

Für deutlich mehr takt bräuchte ich ein NT mit einstellbarer 3.3v schiene


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2010)

Hihi

Ich glaube ich habe einen ganz brauchbaren E8400 gefunden .....klick 

Ich freu mich schon auf Dice nächstes WE


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Oktober 2010)

schöne cpu, ich hoffe dein mb macht dir da keinen strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Oktober 2010)

mal den max fsb ausgetestet vom board und/oder Prozessor. 5GHz sind ja schon ne Hausnummer für den E8400


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2010)

Noch nicht aber Chris meinte 600 wären für das Board kein Prob 

Der E 7200 scheint auch gut zu sein ...klick


----------



## fuzz3l (24. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So mal wieder was für OLDSchool gebencht.
> 
> Matrox G400 32MB
> 
> ...



Du hast doch echt Langeweile...
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Oktober 2010)

Nö  Christian , hab nur nen Versprechen eingelöst , hab matti versprochen das ich mir den WR zurückhohle 

Gesagt getan


----------



## Lower (24. Oktober 2010)

@ True: Viel Glück bei deiner Session, hoffentlich geht diesmal nichts schief 

@ Alex: Ich finde es nice, besonders nach der Unterhaltung im Teamspeak finde ich es noch besser, da man ja den Hintergrund kennt. 

bei mir steht am Mittwoch eine etwas größere Session an. Mit dabei:

Xeon E5502, i7 920 - beides @ Dice
GTX260 (65nm - 216 Shader) @ Dice / HD3850 @ Dice / 5450 @ Air

Hoffentlich macht mir das R2E keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, eine Ghettokühlung habe ich schon gemacht 

nen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch,

Lower


----------



## Barisan (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin die Herren,
Ich brauche paar Referenzen aufgrund welche ich in Bucht suchen konnte, es betrifft Mobos mit Sockel 4. Falls jemand was weist wäre ich dankbar für Antwort.
LG


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

Brauche Hilfe
heute kam mein Abit NF7-S an Mainboard sieht optisch Top aus. Doch jetzt kommt es

ein sich wiederholender langer Piepton 

habe schon 10 verschiedene Ramriegel ausprobiert immer das gleiche 
Grakas auch schon gewechselt
hab schon gegoogelt aber richtig schlau bin ich nicht draus geworden 

vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit dem problem aus und kann mir weiterhelfen

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Oktober 2010)

Ein Dauerton ist laut Liste ein Netzteildefekt. Versuch mal ein anderes Netzteil. Ich frag mal zur Sicherheit nach, ob du auch beide Stecker aufs Board gesteckt hast, den ATX und den 12V Stecker?


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

es hört sich an wie das freizeichen beim telefon(wenn man jemanden anruft) etwa auch genau die selben intervalle zwischen ton und kein ton
mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Oktober 2010)

na was nun - Dauerton oder Intervallton?


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> na was nun - Dauerton oder Intervallton?



intervall hatte aber auch geschrieben

wiederholender langer Piepton 

sry weiss nicht warum die antwort doppelt rausging
 mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Oktober 2010)

dann guckt doch hier Liste der BIOS-Signaltöne ? Wikipedia


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> dann guckt doch hier Liste der BIOS-Signaltöne ? Wikipedia



vielen dank für deine hilfe

alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe sagt immer das gleiche es liegt am ram aber es kann doch nicht sein das keiner meiner rams funtzt (samsung,matrix,infineon,qimonda auf den anderen steht nix drauf) alles zwischen pc2100-pc3200 und egal in welchem steckplatz immer das gleiche
cmos reset habe ich natürlich auch schon gemacht
mann was ein sch....
mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Oktober 2010)

hast du eine Möglichkeit die RAM Riegel auf einem anderen Board zu testen? Funktionieren CPU und Graka auch ohne Probleme? Netzteil stark genug? Wenn alle Fragen mit Ja beantwortet sind, da wird wohl das Board einen weg haben.


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> hast du eine Möglichkeit die RAM Riegel auf einem anderen Board zu testen? Funktionieren CPU und Graka auch ohne Probleme? Netzteil stark genug? Wenn alle Fragen mit Ja beantwortet sind, da wird wohl das Board einen weg haben.



kann ich alles ausschliessen die sind alle in ordnung

das motherboard war bei ebay sogar als neu ausgeschrieben(Link) hat nach erster betrachtung sogar danach ausgesehen kein staub oder ähnliches

denke auch das es kaputt ist 
habe mich so gefreud und nen haufen cpu´s zum benchen hier liegen
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Oktober 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> bei mir steht am Mittwoch eine etwas größere Session an. Mit dabei:
> 
> Xeon E5502, i7 920 - beides @ Dice
> GTX260 (65nm - 216 Shader) @ Dice / HD3850 @ Dice / 5450 @ Air
> ...



Achja,
Bin auch schon gespannt wie unser i7 gehen wird 
War es nicht eine 3870 die du hattest ?


----------



## theLamer (25. Oktober 2010)

Hm... R2E macht einem aber fast determiniert einen Strich durch die Rechnung... leider.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## Barisan (25. Oktober 2010)

@blackbolt
zie die Batterie ab und stecke die Clear CMOS Jumper um (Pin 2 und 3, ist neben die Batterie Sockel). Lass dem 30 min stehen und dann Batterie wieder rein und Cler CMOS Jumper auf alte Position (Pin 1 und 2). Es kann sein das der BIOS sich weigert einiges zu erkennen, passiert offters beim dauernden CPU wechsel oder wenn das Mobo lange Zeit steht. Viel erfolg.
LG


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe einen ganz brauchbaren E8400 gefunden .....klick
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf Dice nächstes WE


Ist das mein Schätzchen?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2010)

Jepp dein ehemaliger und mein jetziger  

Mal schauen was er unter Kälte macht


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Heyhey dann geht der ja bei dir fast noch besser als bei mir 
Die 6GHz müssen fallen


----------



## Semih91 (25. Oktober 2010)

@True:
Ich hab einen E8500, den ich unter LuKü @~5GHz geschafft habe, denkst du, dass er auch gut laufen wird, wenn ich den mit Dice oder LN2 benchen sollte?
Zumindest bin ich bie HWBot 36. und da war auch Luft nach oben, nur mein geiler Board (T2RS Plus von DFI) ist zickig, habs halt auch net ganz hinbekommen 
Mit Asus ist es ja total einfach, aber da macht das Benchen kein Spaß^^


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

Allgemeine Frage

Kann man ein Mainboard auch backen???(20min bei 120°C) 
bei meiner Ati1600pro hat es gefuntzt

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Generell kannst du alles Backen, der Erfolg hängt natürlich davon ab, wo genau der Defekt liegt 
Beispielsweise Kondenswasser kriegt man so gut wieder ausm Mobo raus. Auch bei generellen Defekten ist es einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Oktober 2010)

logo nur nicht zu heiß wegen den Plastikteilen


----------



## zcei (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde bis 105° gehen wegen den Kondis. Hab da bei 120° immer Angst dass die sich zerschießen.
Sonst sollte es kein Problem sein, nur ganz wichtig: Batterie raus!!!


----------



## theLamer (25. Oktober 2010)

Heute wurde versandt an mich 
- Evga X58 Classified 3
- Dimastech SingeStage

Das heißt, spätestens Freitag ist 24h-Stunden-am-Stück-Benchen angesagt


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

den Hebel vom Sockel A  auf oder zu????


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Heute wurde versandt an mich
> - Evga X58 Classified 3
> - Dimastech SingeStage
> 
> Das heißt, spätestens Freitag ist 24h-Stunden-am-Stück-Benchen angesagt



Wo hast du die SS gekauft? Und für wie viel?


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die SS gekauft? Und für wie viel?



schau mal hier sind alle preise

DimasTech

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (25. Oktober 2010)

Ne hab ne gebrauchte gekauft... falls es wen interessiert - ist diese hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/882-mein-neues-spielzeug.html


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ne hab ne gebrauchte gekauft... falls es wen interessiert - ist diese hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/882-mein-neues-spielzeug.html



nice nice hätte ich auch gern


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Oktober 2010)

Nettes teil...aber für mich definitiv zu teuer...

Es wird echt mal Zeit, dass ich mir Dice bestelle...


----------



## blackbolt (25. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nettes teil...aber für mich definitiv zu teuer...
> 
> Es wird echt mal Zeit, dass ich mir Dice bestelle...



die preise sind aufjedenfall gesalzen 
die leistungen hören sich aber auch nicht schlecht an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (25. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nettes teil...aber für mich definitiv zu teuer...


Hm naja 10-15x DICE und du hast das Ding wieder drin... und du kannst immer subzero testen, deshalb hab ich sie mir gekauft.

Mal sehen, was mit dem Classi 3 so geht, bin da aber ganz zuversichtlich. Mein anderes Board (X58 Pro) wird morgen an den Käufer verschickt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Classified 3 und dem vorherigen? Sitzen wieder 2 NF200s drauf? 
Bin momentan im Luxx dabei, meine beiden 5850er gegen ne Asus 5970 zu tauschen... Gewinn ich nicht viel bei, aber evtl. hab ich mehr OC-Potenzial, meine nervigen Ruckler wegen CF-Bandbreitenlimitierung (x8/x8) sind weg und ich kann noch ne PhysX-Karte dazuhängen 
Außerdem... es ist eine 5970 

Die häng ich dann mal untern i7 mit 4.4GHz und volle Kanne OC, dann wird der 06er, Vantage und PC Mark Vantage gebencht (SSD hängt auch mit dran) 
Auch im PC Mark 05 sollten dann noch einige Punkte drin sein, wo ich schon mit meinem Q9550 und 24/7 Default Settings mal eben 4 Punkte bei HW Bot geholt habe ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm naja 10-15x DICE und du hast das Ding wieder drin... und du kannst immer subzero testen, deshalb hab ich sie mir gekauft.
> 
> Mal sehen, was mit dem Classi 3 so geht, bin da aber ganz zuversichtlich. Mein anderes Board (X58 Pro) wird morgen an den Käufer verschickt.



Das gute Board.... So ein super Preis...
Ich hoffe unser R2E geht einigermaßen gut.

SS ist halt nicht nur zum testen gut, man kann auch immer mal ziwschendurch was machen und muss kein Dice holen gehen.


----------



## zcei (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch nice, mit der 5970 gibts sowohl ne gute menge hw points als auch globals


----------



## Moose83 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Zcei, was ist eigentlich bei eurer Session am WE rausgesprungen? War was brauchbares dabei?


----------



## zcei (25. Oktober 2010)

:s neee Frink wollte eig updaten, ich denke der hat aber noch anderes um die Ohren.

Ums kurz und schmerzlos zu machen: der i7 wollte nicht, teilweise nicht @stock settings gebootet..
mein am3 system hat das 4te bench os gekillt.. wollte aber auch teilweise nicht mit 2 riegeln booten..
tja.. und somit hatte es sich dann auch mit dem testen der grakas..
einzig gutes ergebnis ist ne 5035MHz vali vom 920.. da war die welt noch in ordnung..

3 mal abgebaut und getrocknet jedes system..


----------



## Moose83 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also nicht so viel rumgekommen, schade eigentlich. Ich warte jetzt schon annähernd 3 Wochen auf mein neues Ram Kit, nirgends lieferbar. So langsam nervts, echt. Hab heute gesagt bekommen, am Donnerstag erwarten sie den Ram, den hier:Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2000) (CMX8GX3M2A2000C9)


----------



## zcei (25. Oktober 2010)

Oah Frink hatte DDR3-2000 spezifizierten Ram. Auffem AMD Sys bei 1800 @ cl9 zum laufen gebracht.

Bei 1366 wollte er aber auch nicht -.- habens dann iwann gelassen


----------



## Moose83 (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Kit ist ja auch für mein Sockel 775 HaupsystemDa sollte das gehen, ist ja bis 2000MHz spezifiziertUnd was noch mehr nervt, ist das sich jetzt schon 4 CPU´s zum Benchen angehäuft haben. Ein E2140, E4300, E6300 und mein Q9650. Da sollten noch einige Punkte für mich drin sein, vorallem mit dem neuen Ram!


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad keine zeit nen update zu schreiben. Hier mal Vorgeschmack:
Gewindestangen vom GPU Pot warn zu dick. Was tut man ? Aufbohrn 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgxDXXbFkA

Nochmal der Link falls das einbinen net funzt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgxDXXbFkA


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Oktober 2010)

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das gute Board.... So ein super Preis...
> Wo liegt denn genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Classified 3 und dem vorherigen? Sitzen wieder 2 NF200s drauf?
> Bin


1.) Gutes Board? Vielleicht im Slow-Mode, aber 3D isses fürn Ar*** - 4,6 GHz @ LN2 
2.) Naja USB 3.0 ist mir drauf und Sata 6 GB/s ... das ist der eigentliche Unterschied


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


Eig war das ne scherzhafte Bemerkung von mir und wir sind dann dazu gekommen es wirklich zu machen 

Das ist doch das geile am benchen, einfach improvisieren und freuen wenn es funzt !


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Oktober 2010)

So ich mach mich die tage mal an den madonion nostalgia event ran .

Erste ergebnisse sehn sehr gut aus 62xxx im 3DM2000 , und 61xxx im 3DM99Max


----------



## theLamer (26. Oktober 2010)

Classifail 3 ist angekommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Classifail 3 ist angekommen



Classifail 

@Frink :

WTF 

@Moose:
Nimm zum benchen nur 2 oder 4 GB.
Ich hätte lieber besseren Speicher genommen und dafür nur 4Gb....


----------



## theLamer (26. Oktober 2010)

Ah ich komm mit dem Ding nicht zurecht -,-
sagt mir mal, was ich für Voltages einstellen muss für max bclk im fast Mode und für maximalen QPI... komme nicht über 3,7 Ghz QPI hinaus. Mit dem alten Board gingen 4Ghz.
Irgendwo is der Wurm drin.


----------



## McZonk (26. Oktober 2010)

Classified ist eine Zicke und bedarf im Grenzbereich sehr sehr viel Feingefühl. Da sind andere Boards deutlich einfacher zu händeln. Roman oder Atanas sollten ja noch im Bios drin sein, ich weiß die genauen Bezeichnungen / Einstellungen gegenwärtig nicht mehr.


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2010)

"sollten"  Ich hab meinen 975 im März verkauft und seit dem nichts mehr mit dem Sockel gemacht 

Das kann ich allen Classified Nutzern nur empfehlen:
EVGA X58 Classified Briefing


----------



## McZonk (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke, den Link hab ich gesucht, aber ich hatte das nur ausgedruckt damals.


----------



## Moose83 (26. Oktober 2010)

@Masterchief, ich benutze das Ram Kit ja nicht nur zum Benchen, sondern als Hauptram für meinen Rechner. Bis jetzt hatte ich Vollbestückung bei 1600 MHz CL9. Das meinte ich ja mit verbessern, 2000MHz und CL9, vielleicht auch CL8


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ist doch nice, mit der 5970 gibts sowohl ne gute menge hw points als auch globals


Leider hat der Verkäufer ohne jeglichen Grund den Deal platzen lassen und will jetzt nur noch ne GTX480 -.- Und mir vorher erzählen, dass er sowieso nicht mehr so viel gamen will... Und jetzt tauscht er die allen Ernstes gegen ne 480er 1:1 ^^

Naja wayne, such ich halt weiter ^^


----------



## zcei (26. Oktober 2010)

Ahhh mies 

Wirst schon was finden


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Oktober 2010)

Aber bedenken sollte man immer auch jedes Classified ist anders , meine settings laufen weder bei Gamer95 , noch bei matti und genauso auch umgekehrt


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2010)

Klar. Aber für Neulinge ist durchaus hilfreich zu wissen welche Spannung was beeinflusst


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Oktober 2010)

Jup , bei mir liefen die angegebennen settings von Sham leider garnicht .
Dafür kann ich selbst mit QPI & IOH @ Def. (1.1v ) 230+ fahren ohne probleme


----------



## zcei (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt nen 3dmark 2000? wider was gelernt


----------



## Mega Rage (26. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Es gibt nen 3dmark 2000? wider was gelernt



Es gibt auch `99 
Da läuft grad n Contest beim Bot.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Oktober 2010)

Jup an dem Contest werd ich auch teilnehmen 
mal schauen welche Gpu/i7 combo am besten läuft.


----------



## zcei (26. Oktober 2010)

Spulenfiepen eXtreme


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Aber bedenken sollte man immer auch jedes Classified ist anders , meine settings laufen weder bei Gamer95 , noch bei matti und genauso auch umgekehrt



Kann ich nur zustimmen 
Und bei mir laufen auch dei meisten Einstellungen von Shamino nicht 
Man muss wirklich selber herausfinden was das Board wirklich braucht.
Aber von mir auch ein kleiner Tip :
Shamino postet auch öfters BIOS Einstellungen im Kingping Cooling Forum 
Ist zum teil echt wissenswert.
Die 1366 basics sollte theLamer ja kennen.

Aber wenn es dich interressiert, hier sind meine Setings:
Galerie: Classified Settings - abload.de
Am einfachsten ist es allerdings mit ca. 4 GHz anzufangen und dann die Settings langsam hochzuziehen.


----------



## Matti OC (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi, seit ich den 980 habe, verwende ich Shaminos´Einstellungen nicht mehr, Freakezoit seine Einstellung passen leider nichts ganz, Voltagen gleichen wir immer ab.
Jedes Classfied läuft wohl ein wenig anders 

lg


----------



## RedCobra (26. Oktober 2010)

neue CPUz Version, Total Fail...

GT@4 Volt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wohl ganz böse fail , ich hab dafür jetzt nen anderes problem mitm P4C800 (so.478) bei 250Mhz liegt der SB takt schon bei 83 mhz 260 rennt garnicht mehr und 270 = Bios recovery . Problem ist das des board mit höherem FSB den Intel Hub Controller mit hochzieht.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Oktober 2010)

> ORB Support of Legacy Benchmarks - Round 2
> 
> Last week we made an announcement about the upcoming full rewrite of the ORB, complete with some changes and a planned discontinuation of legacy benchmark ORB support. We asked for your feedback and boy did we get it. In fact we were taken completely by surprise by the number of people who wanted us to continue supporting older benchmarks.
> 
> ...



03 und 05 werden wohl auch beim neuen ORB unterstützt. 01 nicht mehr


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke Lippo 

Ja ich kann verstehen, dass sie den 01er nicht mehr aufnehmen wollen. Die Argumente leuchten auch ein. Aber ein toller Schritt, den 03er und 05er wieder aufzunehmen


----------



## Mega Rage (27. Oktober 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> neue CPUz Version, Total Fail...
> 
> GT@4 Volt
> 
> Gruß Sven



Da kriegt man echt n Schock wenn man sein Gulftown auf 4 Volt sieht oder?


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

So, hab heute mal ein Bisschen mit dem Classi rumgespielt. Ist echt komisch, man verändert nur minimal was und das Board macht rieeeesen Zicken.
Mit den richtiges Settings ging aber Aquamark sowie alle 3D-Marks (immerhin) mit 225 MHz BCLK durch (denke CPU limitiert), QPI bis 4,2 GHz... unter Luft alles.

Bsp: Alle Spannungen gleich gelassen, VTT von +0,15V auf 0,175V -> failt alles im OC, schlechter als mein altes Board
PCIe 105 MHz -> nice, alles darüber failt epic, QPI max ist 3,7 GHz damit
QPI 1,375V statt 1,35V -> 10 MHz BCLK weniger
CPU PWM-Frequency auf höchsten Wert statt niedrigsten -> die OC-Bombe

Am Anfang dachte ich echt, ich gebe es zurück, weil ich einfach zu dumm zum Konfigurieren war und nix gebacken bekommen habe. Werde morgen nochmal etwas mehr testen. So far.

Denke, dass ich am Freitag direkt mal die SS benutze und ihn kaltmache, mal sehen, was so Limit ist.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja so ging's mir am Anfang auch  Einfach nicht aufgeben! Wenn es mal läuft, dann richtig.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ha, Ha, es musste ja ein Classi sein. Dann lieber ein RamIII was nicht so eine Zicke ist.


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ist erstmal Ergebnis für heute, hoffe, das geht noch höher... ist zwar nur Luft, aber trotzdem

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Oktober 2010)

Neben der ORB Sache gibt es auch eine News die ich persönlich sehr befürworte. Ab *1. November* gibt es für jedes Ergebnis(außer CPU-Z) eine *Screenshotpflicht*.

Important: screenshot verification mandatory for all submissions


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Anscheint haben wohl alle außer mir nen Montagsmodell ,

Bei mir rennt des so :

Vtt : +350mv
Cpu-Pll : 1.725v
IOH-Pll : 1.725v
Qpi-Pll : von 1.1 - 1.275v (egal was ich da einstelle)
Ioh: 1.1v
IOH/ICH : 1.6v
ICh: 1.1
VTT PWM : 490khz
CPU PWM : 910Khz
Auto
Less

PCIE: 108 - 118 (für 118 = IOH/ICH 1.65v)
Strap von 1066 - 1600
Skew :0
Ram teiler 2:8 (1067)
21x 233 Boot & 3D stable inkl. 32m 
Ohne mucken ausm stand.

Bei 1600er strap gehn auch knapp 240 Blck Boot (bedingt durch meine CPU).


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Settings, werd es mal austesten


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Denk aber dran ab 230+ wirst du wohl IOH , QPI Pll mehr geben müssen


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Jau, dachte so an 1,30-1,35V QPI PLL und 1,2-1,3V IOH


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

jup so ungefähr beste perf. soll man wohl bei 1.275 / 1.275v haben (3D) Obwohl ich z.b. IOH nicht anfassen brauche solange ich nicht über 235 blck will


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Neben der ORB Sache gibt es auch eine News die ich persönlich sehr befürworte. Ab *1. November* gibt es für jedes Ergebnis(außer CPU-Z) eine *Screenshotpflicht*.
> 
> Important: screenshot verification mandatory for all submissions



Wie ?
Das war doch vorher auch schon so....


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Nein vorher hat z.b. auch nen FM-link gereicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nein vorher hat z.b. auch nen FM-link gereicht.



Achso ja stimmt, ich finde es Recht gut aber warum reicht denn ein Link net mehr ?
Wegen den mangelenden "Beweisen" bzw Informationen ?
Ich mache generell immer Screenshots.


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke wohl , das man in dem punkt nichtmehr alzu abhängig von FM sein möchte.


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Freakezoit: CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Glaubst du nicht, dass die VTT etwas hoch ist? Unter Kokü isses für mich okay


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Vor einigen Tagen hat FM angekündigt den Support für 3DMark01, 03, und 05 einzustellen. Problem dabei ist, dass wir die FM-Validation Links verlieren. Also wird es in Zukunft eine generelle Screenshotpflicht geben. FM hat zwar mittlerweile angekündigt den 03er und 05er weiterlaufen zu lassen - allerdings nicht den 01er. Also wird da in Zukunft wohl ein Screenshot ausreichen müssen.


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Hoch ?? nö normal (ich brauch die ja nicht wegen dem BLCK takt sondern fürn Uncore  )

+ 350mv = 1.55v auch wenn das board 1.65v ausliest wenn man das per DMM nachmisst weiß man was ich meine 

Ich geb zum benchen auch + 450mv für max Uncore (z.b. bei meinem alten 920er lief der damit unter H2O 4.6Ghz Uncore + 3D stable ).

Des ist ja nur nen Bsp. wieviel du da einstellst bleibt dir überlassen .


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir auf jeden Fall für die Settings, die bringen mich um einiges weiter.
@ VTT: Klar, ich hatte mir nur Sorgen wegen dem Auslesen gemacht, meiner liest auch 0,1V zuviel aus. Dann sind +0,35V schon okay.
Werde aber sowieso alle Spannungen mal auslesen mit dem Voltmeter morgen.

Morgen sollte auch die Kokü ankommen, dann wird die einen Tag stehen gelassen und Freitag gehts dann mal los mit Testen


----------



## Mega Rage (27. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja. Vor einigen Tagen hat FM angekündigt den Support für 3DMark01, 03, und 05 einzustellen. Problem dabei ist, dass wir die FM-Validation Links verlieren. Also wird es in Zukunft eine generelle Screenshotpflicht geben. FM hat zwar mittlerweile angekündigt den 03er und 05er weiterlaufen zu lassen - allerdings nicht den 01er. Also wird da in Zukunft wohl ein Screenshot ausreichen müssen.




Das hat man doch nur gebraucht wenn man unter den Top 20 war oder?
So n gutes Ergebnis hatt ich (noch ) nie.


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja genau nur für Top 20 Global.


----------



## Alriin (27. Oktober 2010)

Genauer gesagt Top 20 Overall.


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Das hat man doch nur gebraucht wenn man unter den Top 20 war oder?
> So n gutes Ergebnis hatt ich (noch ) nie.



Ich schon  Link hatte ich dummerweise vergessen aber mittlerweile ist das Ergebnis sowieso abgerutscht auf Platz 24 *gg*

der8auer's 120954 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 1060/1400MHz

Für die meisten wird sich aber nichts ändern


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

nene nicht overall nur wenn man z.b. single Card 20. platz global hat aber nicht wenn man in irgent ner Kategorie den 20ten macht!


----------



## Dr.House (27. Oktober 2010)

@ TheLamer

zuviel VTT ist nicht immer gut beim Classi.  Ich konnte mit 1,30 Volt VTT  BCLK 240 stabil fahren unter Kälte. Für Uncore waren es 1,45 Volt max nötig 

Das Classi zeigt seine Stärke erst unter Kälte 

Nicht aufgeben, weiter testen


----------



## Alriin (27. Oktober 2010)

Overall Top 20. Sonst hätt ich auch schon 4 mal Verifications gebraucht. Für nen Top 20 Score in der Single Card Kategorie brauchts keinen Link.


----------



## ocjulchen (27. Oktober 2010)

ich bin wieder da  und hab ne 6870 im sack


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Oktober 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Overall Top 20. Sonst hätt ich auch schon 4 mal Verifications gebraucht. Für nen Top 20 Score in der Single Card Kategorie brauchts keinen Link.



Wie ich geschrieben hab *GLOBAL* !


2.1. General verification rules
Underneath you will find  the links to all the different benchmarks, which contain the specific  rules for each benchmark. Read them through and you’ll find them to be  very easy to remember. In fact, most of you will only have to pay  attention to one or two rules, because the other rules are so obvious.  In general:
- For Futuremark benchmarks (3DMark/PCMark): *top 20 global* (HOF) requires a valid FM ORB verification link
- For CPU-Z: only valid verification links


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ TheLamer
> 
> zuviel VTT ist nicht immer gut beim Classi.  Ich konnte mit 1,30 Volt VTT  BCLK 240 stabil fahren unter Kälte. Für Uncore waren es 1,45 Volt max nötig
> 
> ...



Wäre sehr nice, wenn du evtl. deine Settings posten könntest? Würde sich direkt aufs Teampunktekonto auswirken 

Habe die 233 MHz BCLK getestet (bootup 230), geht 3D durch, auf 234 MHz gestellt, Instafreeze. Das Board ist echt genial, bis zum Limit sehr stabil (mit dem richtigen Settings ) - kannte ich von meinen bisherigen Boards nicht.


----------



## Alriin (27. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben hab *GLOBAL* !
> 
> 
> 2.1. General verification rules
> ...


 
Das *HOF* solltest du auch zitieren. Das ist nämlich das entscheidende!


----------



## Dr.House (27. Oktober 2010)

@ theLamer

erriner mich bitte morgen per PN dir paar Einstellungen zu geben   Muss jetzt in die Kiste ...


Vor allem lieber weniger VTT als zuviel  bei High BCLK


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ theLamer
> 
> erriner mich bitte morgen per PN dir paar Einstellungen zu geben   Muss jetzt in die Kiste ...
> 
> ...



OK thx, ich schreib dir morgen ne PN


----------



## Dr.House (27. Oktober 2010)

@ war noch eben schnell im Bios 

die wichtigsten zuerst :

MCH STRAP - DRAM RATIO
QPI Impedance - Less
QPI Signal Compensation - Less
PWM Frequency - 250 kHz (kein Unterschied mit mehr)
CPU PWM Frequency - 800 kHz (kein Unterschied mit mehr)
PCI-E Takt    113-115 Mhz  (kauf dir ne Raptor Platte, die machen locker 130 Mhz mit )

Ganz wichtige Spannung ist die QPI PLL    Bis etwa 1,35 Volt testen.
Hat bei meinem i920     4-5 BCLK gebracht.


Alle CPU´s und Baords sind unterschiedlich, musst du eben selbst austesten.

Unter Luft machen die Classis selten 240, eher unter Kälte    Mach kalt das Ding !

Gebootet hab ich immer mit BCLK 220 und auf 240 hochgezogen, war jedes mal rock stabil.


----------



## theLamer (27. Oktober 2010)

OK Danke schonmal, MCH STRAP - DRAM RATIO probier ich nochmal aus 
Wie gesagt, Freitag kommt das Ding erstmal unter SS.... Luftbenching suxx

Edit: Nochmal rumprobiert... 3D-stable von 233 MHz BCLK scheint Maximum (unter Luft) zu sein. Bei 234 MHz kann ich nichtmal validieren, er schmiert direkt ab. Immerhin limitiert der QPI-Link nicht, ist im Slow-Mode nämlich genauso wie im Fast-Mode. Da war ich vom anderen Board schlechteres gewohnt


----------



## blackbolt (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin
WPrime liest die CPU nicht mehr aus????

Welchen Windows Dienst habe ich ausversehen ausgeschaltet der dafür nötig ist???

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Oktober 2010)

das ist egal. nur cpu-z ist wichtig.

wprime muss nur das ergebnis ausspucken, sonst nichts.

bei den letzten i7 oder i5 stand da sowieso meistens nur mist.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Was ist heute angekommen? Die Kokü 
Ich mach heute evtl nochmal nen paar pics von meinem Benchsetup. Testen werde ich erstmal, wie die CPU 3D läuft und später vlt nochmal meine 8800GTS inkl. OCP-Mod.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2010)

Gib dem guten Stück mal richtig Feuer.
Edit:
Habt ihr schon die news auf CB gelesen?
Unaublich.
Hätte nicht gedacht das man für sowas auf die Titelseite kommt.
AMD Radeon HD 6870 per Bleistift übertakten


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2010)

So, eigentlich nur noch Board isolieren und es kann losgehen 
Morgen Nachmittag wirds ernst... sry 4 bad pics, ist dunkel...


----------



## Dr.House (28. Oktober 2010)

@ theLamer

du hast ja doch das Classi 3  du Sack   dachte du hast das Normale gekauft ?  
Ich sehe alles ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja die News auf CB hab ich auch gelesen, hat mich auch wirklich gewundert, dass es da stand. Naja warum nicht


----------



## Dr.House (28. Oktober 2010)

@ all

warum sollte man eine 6870 kaufen ,wenn sie 20 % langsamer ist als die 5870 ?  
Wartet auf die 6970 Jung, oder noch besser -> GTX 480/580


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ theLamer
> 
> du hast ja doch das Classi 3  du Sack   dachte du hast das Normale gekauft ?
> Ich sehe alles ...


hehe hab nen 3%-Rabatt-Gutschein von Caseking gesehen und dachte, ich gönn es mir doch mal 
U.a. auch deshalb, weil das normale Classi nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen lieferbar ist und wenn ja, dann teurer als das Classi 3 

PS: Steht doch auch in meiner Sig


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Oktober 2010)

@house: Weil sie einfach bedeutend weniger kostet ^^ Außerdem beträgt der Leistungsunterschied nur ca. 5%: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 22) - 22.10.2010 - ComputerBase
Schon ehrlich bleiben....


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Tag des Leidens 

Heute kam mein 980X an. Habe ich natürlich gleich mal auf mein EVGA 4-Way SLI geschnallt und voller Hoffnung auf den Start Knopf gedrückt. Ich sehe Post Codes F6 -> F3 -> 68 -> Rechner aus  Wieder und wieder und wieder. Also mal nur einen RAM Riegel, GraKa getauscht, Slots durchprobiert, anderes Netzteil, CPU raus - CPU rein. Aber nichts half 

Geplant war morgen mit LN2 zu benchen (30l von Broser) aber das fällt nun aus. Laut EVGA Forum könnte es an einer veralteten BIOS Version liegen. Brauch jetzt also erst mal einen 920er um die BIOS Version zu ändern.

Da hilft nur


----------



## Lower (28. Oktober 2010)

Oh Mann,

hast mal ne PM von mir bekommen 

lg Lovro


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Oktober 2010)

Asus Rog Connect FTW. wer braucht schon ne cpu zum bios flashen^^ scherz beiseite.

ist die cpu neu? bzw. einer der neuen batch serien?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja frisch von Alternate. 3031A244


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Oktober 2010)

A Batch....
Hm hast dun ne andere 1366 CPU ?
Wenn nicht geh doch zu nem PC Laden etc und frag ob die dir eben eine leihen, obwohl ich glaub das machen die net.

Kommst du eigentlich auch zur LDK Session Roman ?
Wäre cool....

Ums generell mal ein bisschen zu verbreiten :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...hsession-team-ldk-friends-ii.html#post2344493


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja wenn meine CPU nicht so gut läuft tausche ich mit McZonk  

Wie ich dort schon geschrieben habe 


der8auer schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung Wenn zeitlich bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja wenn meine CPU nicht so gut läuft tausche ich mit McZonk



Tausch sie doch dann um, kannst innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne Grund umtauschen....
Und dann nen neuen mit guten B Batch oder so.


----------



## McZonk (28. Oktober 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das FAG dafür gewiss nicht gemacht ist und du für geöffnete OVPs und benutzte CPUs Abschlag (der bei einer solchen CPU nicht gerade gering ausfallen wird) zahlen musst?


----------



## RedCobra (28. Oktober 2010)

na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen Roman das du ne gute hast 
dann können wir mal wieder gemeinsam ne GT@Fail session machen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey Sven!

Ja  Hoffentlich liegts auch am BIOS... Wäre ärgerlich wenn das Board tot ist.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Oktober 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das FAG dafür gewiss nicht gemacht ist und du für geöffnete OVPs und benutzte CPUs Abschlag (der bei einer solchen CPU nicht gerade gering ausfallen wird) zahlen musst?



Stimmt das habe ich nicht bedacht


----------



## RedCobra (28. Oktober 2010)

Jop denke schon nen Biosupdate und schon gehts  würde dir auch ne CPU schicken habe mom aber nur nen GT da...


----------



## Lower (28. Oktober 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Jop denke schon nen Biosupdate und schon gehts  würde dir auch ne CPU schicken habe mom aber *nur* nen GT da...



Haha, oh mann ich hätte auch gern einen Gulfi


----------



## zcei (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja das "nur" soll wohl eher nicht den GT runterspielen sondern eher sagen, dass es die einzige CPU ist und er somit Roman nicht aushelfen kann


----------



## Moose83 (28. Oktober 2010)

Solche Probleme möchte ich auch mal haben, das ich nur einen GT habe Ich denke auch, Biosupdate drauf und dann läufts Ich habe heute auch endlich eine gute Nachicht bekommen, mein neues Ram Kit ist auf dem Weg zu mir Dann kann ich endlich mal wieder mit meinem Rechenknecht benchen


----------



## McZonk (28. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem mit Roman ist schon gelöst, ich schicke ihm asap meinen Bloomfield. Ich komm ja gegenwärtig nicht mal dazu meinen GT auszutesten xD


----------



## RedCobra (28. Oktober 2010)

zcei hat mich Verstanden was ich meine mom die einzigste für i7..

für S.775 habe ich viel mehr cpu´s  E8600,E8400,E6400,Q6600 uns.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Oktober 2010)

Diese Vielfalt für S775, auch haben wollen Hab dafür leider nur E2140, E4300, E6300 und Q9650. Weitere sind in Arbeit, wenn ich noch paar Knöpfe gesammelt habe


----------



## Mega Rage (28. Oktober 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> zcei hat mich Verstanden was ich meine mom die einzigste für i7..
> 
> für S.775 habe ich viel mehr cpu´s  E8600,E8400,E6400,Q6600 uns.



775 macht sowiso mehr spaß als i7

Ich freu mich schon auf ne Dice Session mit meinem 8600er in den Ferien


----------



## theLamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab noch eine Frage: Soll ich den PC erst anschalten, wenn die Kokü richtig runtergekühlt ist? Das sind ja immerhin -50°C, hoffentlich tritt kein CBB auf 

Oder so bei -20°C anschalten?


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache ist das die WLP am bessten einmal richtig aufgeheitzt werden sollte.
Ich mach das immer so:
KoKü auslassen und PC einschalten.
Kurz ins BIOS fahren.
Dann PC ausmachen und KoKü starten.
Bei ca. -20°C wieder starten.


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

So hatte ichs auch vor, im Bios sieht man an der CPU-Temp dann ja auch, ob die Kokü richtig aufliegt


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde edie Anlage nicht so früh einschalten...
Könnte sein, dass sie die Last noch nicht halten kann und einbricht, weil BIOS ja Last ist 
Daher lass die Anlage lieber gut durchhöhlen bis die Saugleitung am Austritt an dem Gehäuse auch "kalt" geworden ist und dann kannste anfangen zu benchen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich Christian nur zustimmen  Ich habe sie immer ~2min laufen lassen bevor ich den PC angeschalten habe. Ansonsten steigt die Temperatur am Anfang extrem an, da der Evap kaum Masse hat und noch nicht gekühlt wird.


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

Okay, mach ich dann so 
Ich setz erstmal noch nen neues OS auf (Win7), teste da, welche Taktraten möglich sind für alle Benchmarks, vor allem 3D. Nächste Session kenn ich dann die Settings für CPU und kann mich aufs Graka-OC konzentrieren und nen paar Punkte einfahren.


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich hat die KoKü den Transport gut überstanden


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

Hatte sie gerade eben das erste mal für 15min an... Ohne Last zeigt sie mir so -48°C an... musste halt das Thermometer neu kalibrieren und die Raumtemp abschätzen. Denke mal, dass der Wert um -50°C liegt, so -52°C bis -48°C.
Das heißt doch, sie funzt?


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an  Die Temperatur unter Last ist zwar entscheidend aber so weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie noch funktioniert.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein neues Ram Kit ist endlich daFreu, freu!!! 2000 MHz Ramtakt schafft mein Board nicht, leider. Erster Test mit 1,5V Spannung 1600MHz@CL7Sieht vielversprechend aus, mal schauen, was mit mehr Spannung geht, CL6 bei 1600 wäre schon ein Traum, Wochenende, ich komme


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2010)

...Dice ist gerade gekommen 

Dann schau ich mal was ich in 2D auf So 775 so erreichen kann 
Und danach mach ich den A Batch auch mal kalt und schau wie es dem dabei gefällt 

Und rein zufällig habe ich hier noch eine 460er die ich dann natürlich mittesten werde ...klick

WE fängt an


----------



## Lower (29. Oktober 2010)

viel Glück True! 

lass den Gulfi am Leben


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

wee 4922 MHz ist Maximum 3D (alles) bislang.... -34°C Last.
Glaube, die SS ist einfach zu warm *gg*, LN2 muss her


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Oktober 2010)

mhm das ist jetzt nicht sehr viel 4.93 ghz , auch 3dm06/ vantage oder nur am3 /3dm03 /05 ??


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

alle 3DMarks


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Mach für am3 / 3dm03 / 05 / 01 HT aus.
Dann sollte noch mehr drinn sein


----------



## theLamer (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist aus, aber hab teils nur noch -30°C...
@ Gamer: was macht denn deiner unter SS 3D? 5 GHz+ ?


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich mein er hatte mal was mit 5,1GHz draufgehabt


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

@ theLamer
Es kommt nicht nur auf die SS sondern auch auf die CPU an.
Wie zcei schon gesagt hat hatte ich mal 5,1GHz einigermaßen rockstable drauf.
Allerdigns mit ein bischen kranken Spannungen


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja er hatte wohl am Meisten Spannung drauf oder


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch grad mit little Devil im gespräch zwecks Rotary SS mal sehn , im moment sieht alles sehr gut aus.

Preis wäre auch top < 600€ Für ne gute Rotary SS die locker 350w packt 
mal schauen vllt. bekomme ich es auch hin güntig ne Kleine Kaskade gebastelt zu bekommen


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

@Freakezoit: Hast du es dir wegen dem RE überlegt?


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Oktober 2010)

Jup kannst es haben


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Oktober 2010)

Waaahhhaaa, RE und keiner sagt mir Bescheid? Ich such eigentlich immer ein (gutes) RE...

Btw: Meine Xeon macht unter SS (-35°C) 5,15Ghz 05er mit 4,8Ghz Uncore, und so ca. 5,25GHz AM3. 06er kann man vergessen (5Ghz mit Glück ), weil die Kiste so dermaßen heizt und dafür die SS nicht ausgelegt ist...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Waaahhhaaa, RE und keiner sagt mir Bescheid? Ich such eigentlich immer ein (gutes) RE...



Kannst ja mein Rampage Formula haben das ist frei geworden


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ...Dice ist gerade gekommen
> 
> Dann schau ich mal was ich in 2D auf So 775 so erreichen kann
> Und danach mach ich den A Batch auch mal kalt und schau wie es dem dabei gefällt
> ...


Lass rocken 
Bin mal gespannt was du mit meinem alten E84 draufkriegst ^^ 

Wenn ich mein Ivy Bridge System habe (Der Q9550 wird dann endlich abgelöst) kommt auch mal DICE drauf... Ist zwar noch etwas hin aber was solls


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Kannst ja mein Rampage Formula haben das ist frei geworden



Lass mich kurz überlegen...
...
...
...
..
.
Nein


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Mh dann muss ich das wohl zusammen mit meinem E8600 in den Wohnzimmer Pc stecken.

Mal was anderes: Hat jemand ein paar gute Tipps fürs Rampage Extreme + 8600
übertakten?


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein Tipp: 01ser benchen


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: 01ser benchen



Sag bloß 

Nein ich meinte höchstmöglichen FSB etc


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

War eher als Joke gedacht, hoffe es wurde so aufgenommen


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> War eher als Joke gedacht, hoffe es wurde so aufgenommen



Keine Sorge das hab ich nicht ernstgenommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grad mit little Devil im gespräch zwecks Rotary SS mal sehn , im moment sieht alles sehr gut aus.
> 
> Preis wäre auch top < 600€ Für ne gute Rotary SS die locker 350w packt
> mal schauen vllt. bekomme ich es auch hin güntig ne Kleine Kaskade gebastelt zu bekommen



Ahaaa da kauft sich Alex ne Rotary....
Ist ne coole Sache. da brauch man nicht immer Dice zu kaufen, wenn du ne einigermaßen starke Kaskade bekommst dann brauch man eigentlich gar kein Dice mehr bzw das lohnt sich dann net riesig (zu kleiner Temperatur Unterschied).


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ahaaa da kauft sich Alex ne Rotary....
> Ist ne coole Sache. da brauch man nicht immer Dice zu kaufen, wenn du ne einigermaßen starke Kaskade bekommst dann brauch man eigentlich gar kein Dice mehr bzw das lohnt sich dann net riesig (zu kleiner Temperatur Unterschied).



Ich denk ne Kaskade ist kälter als Dice.

Dice: -78
Kaskade: je nach dem -90 bei Last


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Ich denk ne Kaskade ist kälter als Dice.
> 
> Dice: -78
> Kaskade: je nach dem -90 bei Last



1. Du hast bei Dice keine -78°C auf der CPU.
2. Ich redete von einer *kleinen *Kaskade damit war etwas gemeint was -60°C bei ~ 300 - 350W macht 
3. Da kannste mal sehen, ne starke Kaskade macht - 90°C bei Last (über 350W) und Dice wiederum bei 350W ca. -45°C.
350W !!! Das schafft man mit nem Bloomfield nichtmal. Höchstens mit nem 975XE. Und klar GT.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage - Hast post


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2010)

Hmm.... könnte sein das es einen E 7200 weniger auf der Welt gibt der noch funzt


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> 3. Da kannste mal sehen, ne starke Kaskade macht - 90°C bei Last (über 350W) und Dice wiederum bei 350W ca. -45°C.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das glaub ich eher nicht warum sollte die Temperatur bei Dice hochgehen, man hat nur einen höheren Verbrauch als bei einem schwächeren Prozzi.
> Hast du Messwerte die das bestätigen das du bei i7 nur -45° hast?


----------



## zøtac (29. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm.... könnte sein das es einen E 7200 weniger auf der Welt gibt der noch funzt


Du machst in letzter Zeit aber viel kaputt^^
*duck*


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon gesagt ich bin mit ihm in verhandlung , weil ne Rotary gut und schön aber ne Kaskade  (brauch keine die -120°C idle macht) wäre eher das was mich interessiert ( Weil dice , bekomme ich ja günstig aber halt kein LN2) und da geht es dann auch ums PL verhältniss.
Verbrauch ist mal nebensächlich , ich verbrate eh schon genug strom 
Demnächst Lass ich mal Barisan auf ihn los , dann kann er mit ihm auf Kroatisch alles bequatschen  .


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Das glaub ich eher nicht warum sollte die Temperatur bei Dice hochgehen, man hat nur einen höheren Verbrauch als bei einem schwächeren Prozzi.
> Hast du Messwerte die das bestätigen das du bei i7 nur -45° hast?



Klar i7 920 @4,9 GHZ @ 1,55V unter Last @ CPU Test 3DM 06 ~  - 50°C.
Ca. Wert mein Thermometer ist aber ziemlich genau kalibriert +/- 2°C.
Wie warum sollte die Temp hochgehen ?
Ist Idle etwa das gleiche wie Last/Volllast ? 

Wie hoch ist die TDP bei einem Bloomfield @ 1,55V ?
230W ?


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte das die Temperatur von ca. -65 gehalten werden müsste, weil man ja den Alkohol im Pot weiterhin mit den -78° kühlt und das sich einfach nur der Verbrauch erhöht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Oktober 2010)

Du weisst schon das desto mehr TDP = höhere Abwärme = höhere Temperatur.....
Wäre ja cool wenn man egal was man drauf hat immer die gleiche Temp hätte...
Sprich GT @ 1,8V mit Dice -65°C... so einfach isses leider nicht


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

Warum reden eigentlich alle vom GT??
Wiso nicht einfach 980x??


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

2 zeichen weniger?


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Warum reden eigentlich alle vom GT??
> Wiso nicht einfach 980x??



GT ist eine verallgemeinlichung...
Es müssen hier ja nicht alee umbedingt einen 980x haben.
Es gibt ja auch noch 4 Xeon GT´s


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Warum reden eigentlich alle vom GT??
> Wiso nicht einfach 980x??


Wie Gamer schon sagte ausserdem sollte bekannt sein das mit GT der 980x in 99% der Fälle gemeint ist.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> GT ist eine verallgemeinlichung...
> Es müssen hier ja nicht alee umbedingt einen 980x haben.
> Es gibt ja auch noch 4 Xeon GT´s


Eben und es gibt noch den 970er.


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm.... könnte sein das es einen E 7200 weniger auf der Welt gibt der noch funzt



 Was hast denn schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Oktober 2010)

xD, und zcei und mir wirft man vort wir würden leichtsinnig mit unserer HW umgehn


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> xD, und zcei und mir wirft man vort wir würden leichtsinnig mit unserer HW umgehn



Ihr habt doch die Graka "aufgebohrt" oder .
Super Aktion und die läuft noch


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Oktober 2010)

Jep, wenn mein i7 sich irgendwann mal net in die Hosen macht (und das hatta so feucht wie der war) kommen da riichtig Punkte bei rum mit der karte. Die gehört allerdings Grilgan.
Aber egal, lets bench 4fun 

Achja, die anführungsstriche kannste dir eig sparn, das ist exakt das was wir gemacht ham


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> xD, und zcei und mir wirft man vort wir würden leichtsinnig mit unserer HW umgehn



Du willst nicht wissen was ich gerade V-Core mäßig mit meinem W3520 anstelle


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Doch jetzt wollen wirs wissen ..

Aber das geilste ist eh nen K6-2 ... 2,2V Standard Vcore  das klingt in heutigen Zeiten so überviel


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn du es umbedingt wissen willst...
Es sind 1,575V!
Das gebe ich eigentlich auch nur ungerne @ Dice.
Aber die CPU skaliert noch.


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

grade die SS drauf?


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Oktober 2010)

Nee Wasser...


----------



## Barisan (30. Oktober 2010)

@freakezoit
Na ja, so weit mein altes und verkaltes Gehirn sich errinern kann - er ist ein Slovene. Trotz dem, wir waren mal alle Yugos, wird schon passen


----------



## Freakezoit (30. Oktober 2010)

Nene er wohnt nur dort - ein vöglein zwitscherte mir das er Kroate ist


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was hast denn schon wieder angestellt?


 
Ach bis dahin hat er mitgespielt CPU-z aber nach nur 0,4v mehr hat er scheinbar die Grätsche gemacht 

FF ist das einzigste was der Poster noch dazu sagt


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wow ist echt ne nette CPU (gewesen) 

Hab jetzt gestern meine SSD nochmal neu konfiguriert, weil die sich wieder auf IDE umgestellt hatte... Ich wieder auf AHCI, nun rennt sie aber nicht im AHCI, sondern im iaStor-Modus.. ^^
Weiß auch nicht warum, da funkt wahrscheinlich der Intel RST Treiber dazwischen. Das gute daran ist, dass ich jetzt noch mehr Leistung habe als vorher 

Konnte im PC Mark 05 noch gute 1000 Punkte mehr rausholen: Masterchief79's 18337 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) @ 4095MHz

Grakas takten hat mir leider nur 30 Punkte gebracht x.x

Witzig ist nur, dass ich jetzt bei Atto etc. mittlerweile 20MB/s über den Herstellerangaben liege (Lesen)


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

So, Ergebnisse der Test-Session von Gestern: Keine 
(hab halt 2 Grakas raufgeschnallt, etwas OCed und hochgeladen, bringt ~40P, aber das sind alles alibimäßige Müllergebnisse)

Ich bin nicht über BCLK 238 stabil rausgekommen. Ka, wieso. Alles ausprobiert mit Voltage-Kombinationen, aber alles half nix, nur BCLK 238. SLow Mode / Fast Mode egal. Multi egal. 2 Speicherriegel raus, egal. Hab das Gefühl, dass irgendeine Kleinigkeit in den Einstellungen mich blockiert hat. Kann aber auch sein, dass -28°C unter Vollast mit HT einfach zu warm sind. Unter LN2 hat die CPU ja schon 250 MHz gemacht.

Werde mich nochmal intensiv mit dem BIOS beschäftigen, irgendwo muss es ja haken. 238 MHz BCLK ist auf jeden Fall nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, zumal ich nicht ein einziges mal 5 GHz Aquamark fahren konnte, lediglich 2 mal mit 4984 MHz. Erstmal ernüchternd.
Valid waren die drin: CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - mit x21 Multi gehen nur 239 MHz.
Könnte auch sein, dass die CPU am Ende ist, ich hab kA.
Frage: Knete kann auch mit Lukü draufbleiben? Hab keine Lust, die abzumachen.

Im Moment ist wieder Lukü drauf - Kokü ist zu laut und sinnfrei zum Surfen.

Gruß

PS: 500 Punkte-Marke erreicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Musst halt aufpassen, dass das Board nicht überhitzt wenn du Lukü und Knete draufhast.
Kannst du die CPU auf nem anderen Board, bzw. die Kokü mit nder anderen CPU testen?


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist ganz gut belüftet das Board und der i7 läuft  @ stock

Klar, wenn ich denn mal nen paar Cedar Mills bekomme, teste ich sie mal auf dem Commando.
Die CPU hatte ich ja schon auf dem X58 Pro, wo sie 220 MHz BCLK im Fast Mode unter LN2 gemacht hat... da sind 238 MHz unter SS schon besser.

Morgen setz ich mal die 8800 GTS unter SS... CPU bleibt @ air (4 GHz - 4,5 GHz)
Das bringt mehr, als die CPU @ 4,8 GHz und die Graka on air, die überhitzt eh schon.

EDIT: Schnitzel, hab deine 6600GT grad getötet, die wollte mit brutalsten Spannungen nicht über 620 MHz Core  - verdient hat sie es deshalb schon.


----------



## zcei (30. Oktober 2010)

Hast du derzeit so eine Phase, wo alles kaputt geht?


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

Nö, bin eigentlich drüber.
Aber wenn die Karte so ein Schrott ist, stört mich das überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil 

Solange mein Classi und der i7 nicht hopps gehen, ist alles gut.


----------



## zcei (30. Oktober 2010)

ok, gute einstellung 

Denke mal war so wie bei Frinks 88gt: "Hmm nu ist se futsch.. passiert"


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

Nö, Voltmeter hatte Batterie leer und ich hab den Poti dann einfach mal so runtergedreht.... war wohl etwas zu viel Voltage und ich hab sie gegrillt 

Schwarzer Bildschirm, piepsen und ich hatte die Gewissheit. Tjoa wenn sie gut gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch net gemacht aber so wars mir egal. .. wayne


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde das 8GB Kit zurückgeben, macht keine CL7 mit bei 1600MHz. Ich glaube ich hole mir wieder ein 4GB Kit, das GSkill PI 2000MHz und CL6-9-6-24. Oder was empfehlt ihr mir so, der maximale Ramtakt meines Mainboard liegt so um die 1900.


----------



## Mega Rage (30. Oktober 2010)

Corsair Dominator GT ist eigentlich immer eine gute Wahl

zb:http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&GID=662&MID=1&ArtNr=29334


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage an euch Jungs. Ich habe grad voll Lust, werde heute oder morgen benchen. Mit meinem E8500 und 8800GTX werd ich definitiv ein paar Pünktchen rausholen, aber auf was soll ich mich mehr konzentrieren? So wie ich es gehört habe, soll 3DMark01 für S775 besser geeignet sein, soll ich dann mich auf 01 und AM3 konzentrieren oder soll ich mich auch auf die anderen Benches wagen?


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2010)

Welche CPUs hast du noch? Also hast du noch etwas besseres für z.B. den 06er?


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

Iiihh, Kondenswasser 
Hab eben aufgehört, die Karte zu quälen. 

3DMark 03 und 2001 ist mit dem i7 gar nix. Und Aquamark ist besser mit CPU @ 4,9 GHz als mit 4,5 GHz und Karte on SS.
Bislang 17 Punkte im Aquamark (schon gestern) + 35 Punkte insges. im 06er, 05er und 03er


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nicht so viel Komponenten für´s Benchen. Auch von Freunden/Kumpels gesehen hab cih immernoch die beste CPU mit dem E8500. Ich kann ja mit dem @Air auf 4,8GHz hoch und damit macht er auch die Benchmarks durch. Dadurch werde ich auch ein paar Punkte mehr sammeln, sonst würde es sich für mich nicht lohnen noch weiter zu benchen. Werde aber gleich mal meinen anderen HD501LJ frei machen und formatieren, sodass ich da außer Windoof nichts habe.
Welche Treiber soll ich noch nehmen? Dann kann ich hier alles vorbereiten 

Und für PCMark05, benötige ich da Internet oder nochwas anderes? Weil iwie endet der bei mir bei 10/11, weil iwie was fehlen würde :/
Und sollte ich mich da auf hohen FSB beziehen, also dass ich auch ein Teiler von 5:6 oder sowas nehme oder ist da der Teiler 1:1 besser?


Edit://
Graka übertakten kann ich auch net, ich stelle einfach just 4 fun etwas ein und versuche mein Glück


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

PCMark05 braucht kein Internet. Der letzte Test ist der Multithreaded Test 3, da sollten sich 4 Balken bewegen, danach kommt der Score.

Treiber für 01 und GTX - versuch mal den 169.21 oder guck im Bot was so auf den vorderen Plätzen vertreten ist.

Bei eigntlich jeden Bench ist es schön viel fsb, viel Ramtakt und viel CPU-Takt zu haben. 1:1 würde ich nur nehmen, wenn du damit mehr fsb oder niedrigere Latenzen bei RAm erzielen kannst

Graka, einfach per rivatuner übertakten. eine GTX macht eigentlich immer 621MHz GPU über 1600MHZ < Shader und RAM auch mehr als 999Hz


----------



## Mega Rage (30. Oktober 2010)

169.21 ist der beste Treiber für 01 für deine 8800 gtx.
Du musst nur an das übliche denken sprich: CPU-Z,Gpu-z eventuell setfsb und 
afterburner. 
Immer auf den höchstmöglichen FSB gehen und das wars.

edit: verdammt zu langsam


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2010)

GPU übertakten is doch einfach >_> Einfach in 50MHz schritten hoch bis der PC abschmiert (beim Benchmark) und dann den Takt um 50MHz senken und in 10Mhz Schritten rantasten.

Bench doch einfach mal alles


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, CPU-Z und den Rest hab cih immer, genauso SetFSB. Afterburner weiß ich net was das sit, dafür nehm ich Rivatuner. 169.21 werd ich auch nehmen, danke. Aber niedrige Latenz bringt ja auch net soo viel grad bei 3DMarks und so oder?

Naja alles möchte ich nciht, weil ich dann für die nächsten Wochen nichts habe. Und ich habe auch nicht so viel Zeit dafür 
Aber werde eure Tipps verfolgen, ich will wieder auf den vorderen Plätzen sein, was ich aber nicht schaffen werde


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2010)

Leider will das Board nicht so wie ich 

CPU-z ......aber ein paar Punkte gibt es schon her


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Mit was kühlst du True? LN2 oder Kaskade oder Dice oder SS?


----------



## theLamer (30. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nach DICE aus


----------



## Mega Rage (30. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Leider will das Board nicht so wie ich
> 
> CPU-z ......aber ein paar Punkte gibt es schon her



Der geht aber ziemlich gut der Prozzi


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal den E2140 draufgeschnallt, und man sieht es gibt gute aber auch schlechte CPU´s Meiner ist wohl letzteres, 3,2GHz bei FSB400 und Ende, egal welche Spannung


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

das nennt man FSBWall, kommt bei den kleinen Core2 Duos des öfteren vor. Durch Kälte kannst du die Wall noch anheben oder es ist ein FSBLoch. Versuch mal mit viel höheren FSB zu starten bei niedrigeren Multi, vielleicht ist es ja nur ein FSBLoch

@ True: feine Sache mit dem E8400. Wie viel MHz sind benchstable (1M)?


----------



## Mega Rage (30. Oktober 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal den E2140 draufgeschnallt, und man sieht es gibt gute aber auch schlechte CPU´s Meiner ist wohl letzteres, 3,2GHz bei FSB400 und Ende, egal welche Spannung



Das ist bekannt bei den 2XXX cpu´s ist der fsb 400 das maximum bei den allermeisten.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> @ True: feine Sache mit dem E8400. Wie viel MHz sind benchstable (1M)?


 

hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Die selbe Vermutung hatte ich auch schon mit dem Wall. Was meinst du mit viel höher? Hab 5MHz Schritte gemacht bis 450FSB-no way


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

500MHz mit 6x Multi wobei es dann ein sehr großes loch wäre ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Der geht aber ziemlich gut der Prozzi


Kommt ja auch von mir xD Hab bei mir nur 4.8 unter Wasser geschafft (1.47V benchstable), weil mein crap Board zumachte, aber da sieht man, was er kann 

Wenn man mal daran denkt, dass sowas mal in nem Komplettsystem von nem Nachbarn verschwendet wurde.. tzz...

Bei mir ist in den letzten Tagen auch ein gewisser Schwund zu verzeichnen  Hörte eben ein leichtes Zischen ausm Rechner, da hat die Pumpe wohl Luft gezogen...
Anders gesagt, es ist Wasser ausgelaufen und hat nen Internen USB unter Wasser gesetzt  Das wars jetzt wahrscheinlich mit dem P45 Platinum 

Nur blöd dass nächste WE LAN ist...

//@PC Mark Diskussion: Der macht nen "Web Page Rendering" Test, wobei er halt Internet-Seiten rendert... Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob das im Offline Modus passiert, aber ich vermute mal schon. Wäre ja sonst irgendwie unfair.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

PCMark05 braucht wirklich kein Internet, beim Web Page Rendering Test ist zwar der IE offen, aber der lädt nur Datein von der Festplatte. Mal eine Frage. Welche SSD hast du und wie hoch ist der XP Start Up und die HDD General Usage?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2010)

Lippokratis: Ging das an mich? ^^
Hab leider bis jetzt noch keinen Key für den 05er im Inet "gefunden", könnte dir höchstens PC Mark Vantage Werte sagen


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja ging an dich. Na wenn du das Ergebnis angezeigt bekommst, auch bei der Internetseite wie bei deinen hochgeladenen Ergebnis, müsste man doch runter scrollen können zu den Einzeltests.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist definitiv ein Wall beim E2140, auch FSB500 bootet nichtDa ist die CPU wohl an Ihrer Grenze angelangt, leider. Das Mainboard ging mit meinem Q9650 auf über 500FSB, also definitiv CPU.


----------



## Semih91 (30. Oktober 2010)

Gib ihm mal 1,50V VCore, 1,40V NB und 1,4V FSB und mach den FSB auf 460MHz. Stelle die Timings auch manuell auf 5-5-5-18. Versuch mal so. Was für ein Board hst du nochmal?


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Board ist ein Gigabyte EP45T ExtremeVCore bin ich bis 1,6V gegangen und MCH ist schon bei 1,4V. FSB Voltage bei 1,34V-no WayDamit bin ich beim Q9650 bis fast 4,7GHz gekommen.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2010)

aso wenn es eine wall ist hilft nur Kälte. versuch aber mal wie semih geschrieben hat etwas mit vFSB(Max. 1,55V aber nicht höher als vcore) und vPLL 1,8-1,9V etwas zu spielen. vNB und vCore sollten ja reichen wenn das Board FSB 500 und der Prozessor benchstable bei 3,2GHz läuft

@ semih - gibt es bei dir schon Ergebnisse?


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

mist platz 2 HD 6870 awr mal  menno o: gleich mal neues Bench OS aufspielen


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2010)

@Lippo: Nein, leider ist auf ORB nichts dahingehend zu finden, bei den Einzeltests steht dann halt überall N/A 
Werd das aber gerne mal testen, wenn ich ein neues Mobo hab, kann aber ne Woche dauern 

Habe gerade von dir und Semih diesbezüglich Post bekommen^^ 

----

Habe meine Pumpe eben wieder abgedichtet gekriegt, leider scheint das Mainboard trotzdem einen weg zu haben, denn es tritt immer noch derselbe Fehler wie vorher auf... 
Weiß ijemand, woher man ein günstiges Asus P5N72-T Premium oder MSI P7N Diamond bekommt? Die würden meinen Anforderungen sehr gut entsprechen


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Gut ich werde das dann noch mal probieren, beim Q9650 hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht an solche Werte rangedrautAber bei dieser CPU wäre es kein Verlust, wenn sie stirbtEinziges Brauchbares bis jetzt:Moose83's 11273 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E2140 (1.6Ghz) @ 3200MHz
Der gab wenigstens paar Punkte.


----------



## Ü50 (30. Oktober 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> mist platz 2 HD 6870 awr mal  menno o: gleich mal neues Bench OS aufspielen


Das wird dir nicht viel helfen.


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

naja , das os wo ich grad nutzt zum benchen ist auch allgemein genutzt also jeder müll drauf , brauch wieder nen cleanes


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir halt bei der PLL Voltage nicht sicher, weil immer gewarnt wird, es ist schlimmer wie VCore Erhöhung1,5V ist Standart, bin nie höher als 1,58V gegangen.
@ocjulchen, das bringt dir trotzdem nix, spätestens in ein paar Wochen wirste durchgereicht! Dann biste 200er oder so.


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

merk ich schon bin wohl der einzigste der ohne extrem oc an CPU und GPU arbeite und ohne Dice LN2 etc ...


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ne du, da liegst du falsch, ich benche auch nur mit Wasser, Dice etc. sind mir noch zu krass Nur die Voltages sind teilweise/kurzzeitig extreme!


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

meinte eher mit der 6870 grade ^^ , wasser hab ich nur auf der CPU


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Na dann gib ihm, kurzzeitig kannst du auch mal höhere Voltages gebenZum Benchen gebe ich meinem Q9650 auch mal 1,55VUnd, na ja, eine Corsair H50 ist keine richtige Wasserkühlung, da kannste nicht viel reisen. Ist eher gleich wie ein super Luftkühler, nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Oktober 2010)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> merk ich schon bin wohl der einzigste der ohne extrem oc an CPU und GPU arbeite und ohne Dice LN2 etc ...



Meine ersten 300-350 Punkte hatte ich mir rein unter Luft erkämpft, erst danach(und Umbruch der Rev.) bin ich dem Wakü-Wahn verfallen 

Extreme Kälte bedeutet für mich wenn das Wasser zum Start mal 15°C kalt ist


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

hehe , 
@Moose83

ach der hat schon seine 1,6V bekommen  aber hat damals nur für Superpi gereicht und nen screen bei 4 GHz


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann sind die Temps zu schlecht. Ich bin mit meinem E2140 jetzt definitiv am Ende selbst 1,5V FSB und 1,8V PLL reichen nicht für über 400MHz FSB. Der braucht wohl wirklich DiceAlso ich bin für meine Möglichkeiten am Ende Welchen soll ich morgen nehmen, E4300 oder E6300


----------



## ocjulchen (30. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung , ich hab mit intel nix am hut  so 1,525 V grad drauf o: mal schauen ob das auch mit 3,9 GHz klappt


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Beim E2140 sind 1,6GHz Standart, bei mir sind bei 3,2 GHz Ende, na ja was solls. Morgen kommt der E4300 drauf, mal gucken was der so machtAber übertreibs nicht mit den Voltages, sonst gehen dir ganz schnell die Lichter aus...


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> EDIT: Schnitzel, hab deine 6600GT grad getötet, die wollte mit brutalsten Spannungen nicht über 620 MHz Core  - verdient hat sie es deshalb schon.


RIP



theLamer schrieb:


> Iiihh, Kondenswasser
> Hab eben aufgehört, die Karte zu quälen.


Wieso ist meine Karte auf einmal blau?
Tritt die doch mal ein bisschen, den Takt hab ich ja schon ohne V-Mod geschafft.


----------



## Semih91 (31. Oktober 2010)

@Lippo:
Nein, denn es dauert viel zu lang, bis ich meine eine HDD frei habe. Geht schon seit über 1 1/2 Stunden, konnte net früher dran. Dann muss ich noch OS installieren, den ganzen Rest, ich dneke, dass es schon etwas dauern wird, aber bis Montag will ich einen schönen Ergebnis abliefern


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> RIP
> 
> 
> Wieso ist meine Karte auf einmal blau?
> Tritt die doch mal ein bisschen, den Takt hab ich ja schon ohne V-Mod geschafft.



Awas, Aquamark war die Karte doch @ stock. Erst danach unter SS.

Und dabei:
783 Mhz Chip durch den 3DMark 2006 ohne Vmod? Das will ich sehen  (lade es morgen hoch... strebe allerdings 800 MHz an)
Vor allem habe ich atm kein Voltmeter und hab den Poti so gelassen, wie er war, sprich 1,6V oder so... Feintuning kommt noch (hab den OCP Mod ja nicht umsonst gemacht), genauso wie der Vmem Mod 

Damit keiner den Screenshot stiehlt und vor mir hochlädt, hab ich ihn mal übelst bearbeitet


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

@lamer: Man kann den Shader-Takt nicht mehr sehen  Ein Wasserzeichen über einem der Progs hätte es doch bestimmt auch getan


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

Achso, im Bot das waren nur die Testergebnisse - dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Jau, Bot waren nur Testruns 
den 06er muss ich eh nohchmal auf XP benchen, auf 7 gibt der immer weniger Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein wenig abgeladen ......205.9 P 

Wenn das Board nicht inzwischen tierisch rumzicken würde könnte ich noch ein paar machen da ich noch gar nicht alles durch habe was ich wollte. 
Vllt baue ich ja nacher doch noch ein X 58 auf den ein paar 3d marks könnte ich auch noch machen ...oder ich versuche mich noch an ein paar So 775 cpus.

Mal schauen


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2010)

Yeah sehr schön Mario!!! Damit haben wir auch die 25000 Marke durchbrochen  

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Sind auch noch nur ca 180 p bis OC Alliance


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2010)

sorry, meine Ergebnisse, waren nur Verbesserungen mit den 980.

True Monkey, hat die besseren Score hoch geladen. 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte noch ein Celeron zwei P 4 630 und einen P4 540 da.

Und den q 6600 hatte ich auch nur schnell gebencht ....hmm ich denke ich verblase den Rest Dice auf So 775.
Obwohl ich würde auch zu gerne wissen was mein neuer GT unter Dice macht 

Zwei drei Karten hätte ich auch noch da 

Und das beste ...der E 7200 ist wieder gestartet


----------



## Moose83 (31. Oktober 2010)

Der E4300 geht schon besser, aber der braucht Kälte. Mehr geht mit meiner WaKü nicht: Moose83's 3555.1 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3555.1MHz


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade dabei mit nem i7 den 2001er zu benchen.... nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei 
Wat solls, mindestens 7P bringt die Submission trotzdem.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

mist ...gerade mal unter Wakü die restlichen CPUs vorgetestet.

P4 540......läuft rund bringt aber nicht viele Points

Celerin 420....ist nicht so der Kracher 

P4 630 ....beide nicht schlecht aber ich habe den einen schon unter Wakü gebencht und das + wird nicht viel bringen 

Hmm ich hätte auch noch den E 7200 aber bei dem hat gestern das Board angefangen rumzuzicken ..(Akzeptierte damit nur noch einen ram und nach jeden OC fail mußte ich 5 min rumfummeln bevor das Board wieder ansprang)

Fragen über Fragen .....für was benutze ich den rest Dice


----------



## Eiswolf93 (31. Oktober 2010)

hau den GT drauf. wenn der rest nicht so pricklend ist.

ist sicher am schluss noch am besten

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

verdammt nochmal .....sobald der E 7200 auf dem Board ist bekomme ich den nur mit einem ram gestartet


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2010)

Warum erinnert das mich an meinen 955er


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ihr glücklichen... Mein Board hat soeben endgültig das zeitliche gesegnet, ein Pin ist abgebrochen, ich glaub das krieg ich nicht wieder hin  Und das nur weil ich mir mal dachte, vorm Backofen könnteste noch den Sockel ein bisschen saubermachen -.-

Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem Gigabyte X38-UD4 und einem Asus Rampage Formula X48...


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2010)

letzteres 

Aber versuch doch mal mit abgebrochenem Pin zu booten, wenn du Glück hast wars nur für die Masse


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mit nem i7 den 2001er zu benchen.... nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei
> Wat solls, mindestens 7P bringt die Submission trotzdem.



Wie nur 7 P dann machst aber was falsch 

Freakezoit's 87184 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @ 756/1107MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> letzteres
> 
> Aber versuch doch mal mit abgebrochenem Pin zu booten, wenn du Glück hast wars nur für die Masse


Hab ich natürlich, leider gibt mir mein Board 4 rote LEDs, was soviel heißt wie "keine CPU eingesetzt" 
Die Hälfte des Pins steckte hinterher noch im Q9550 drin, der funzt aber noch einwandfrei (im Asus P5Q meines Bruders gegengetestet).

Wegen dem Board: Wollte nicht viel ausgeben, da ich nächsten Sommer/herbst auf Ivy Bridge umrüste und das Geld momentan auch nicht gerade an Bäumen wächst. Hab mir erst ne SSD gegönnt und das sollte jetzt erstmal die letzte Investition gewesen sein... naja 
Mein Q9550 ist dank C1 Stepping sowieso sehr schlecht taktbar, für 4.1GHz muss ich schon 1.6-1.7V benchstable (mehr nicht) anlegen. Die CPU muss 24/7 nur ihre 3.6GHz machen und gut. Daher kommt es mir eher auf die sonstige Ausstattung, wie PCI-E Anbindung an, und die ist bei beiden Boards gleich mit x16/x16 

// Gut mittlerweile ist es Asus Rampage Formula X48 (100€), Gigabyte X48-DQ6 (107€) oder das Gigabyte EX38-DS4 (67€) ^^

Wobei die ersten beiden quasi die exakt gleich ausstattung haben, nur das DQ6 noch ein paar Jahren Restgarantie (Gigabyte halt). Qual der Wahl, helft mir


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab ich natürlich, leider gibt mir mein Board 4 rote LEDs, was soviel heißt wie "keine CPU eingesetzt"
> Die Hälfte des Pins steckte hinterher noch im Q9550 drin, der funzt aber noch einwandfrei (im Asus P5Q meines Bruders gegengetestet).
> 
> Wegen dem Board: Wollte nicht viel ausgeben, da ich nächsten Sommer/herbst auf Ivy Bridge umrüste und das Geld momentan auch nicht gerade an Bäumen wächst. Hab mir erst ne SSD gegönnt und das sollte jetzt erstmal die letzte Investition gewesen sein... naja
> ...



Ich lass auch noch mit mir handeln


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Haha xD
Ja klar, nur bin ich momentan etwas unentschlossen, weil das alles schöne Boards sind und ich auf keinen Fall nochmal zu viel ausgeben möchte... Mich ein Formula oder DQ6 aber schon reizt, das DS4 aber auch "reichen" würde  
Verhandlung können wir gerne im Thread weiterführen


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

arrrgh ......


Das x48 war nur noch am rumzicken 

Also habe ich abgebaut und wie ich es im Karton schieben will fällt eine Unterlagscheibe herunter.



Also noch mal aufgebaut und siehe da es läuft wieder 

Durch das viele hin und her probieren habe ich mir meine OS so weit verbraten das sie alle erst aktiviert werden wollen bevor es weitergeht ....hmmm 

48 Stunden benchen hinterlassen Spuren


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> arrrgh ......
> 
> 
> Das x48 war nur noch am rumzicken
> ...



Du hast das P5E 64 WS Evolution oder?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

jepp ....und ich hasse es


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

@True: Ne Version zu finden, die niemals wegen Aktivierung meckert, ist im Internet aber auch nicht wirklich schwer


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Schwer nicht ....aber es passt nicht tagsüber Windows zu verkaufen und nachts was zu benutzen was ich keinem Kunden empfehlen würde 

Go straight ...go right


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wie nur 7 P dann machst aber was falsch
> 
> Freakezoit's 87184 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @ 756/1107MHz


Tss mit dem Unterschied dass mein i7 @ 4 GHz gerannt ist und nicht mit 4800...


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

@True: Na gut, wenn das deiner inneren Überzeugung widerspricht, dann bleib bei deinen legalen Geschäften  Habe mein W7 Professional 64 Bit auch gekauft, und billig isses ja auch nicht... Denn wenigstens auf meinem Hauptrechner, der quasi 24/7 im Netz hängt, will ich sowas nicht haben 

Naja, bin mal gespannt wie sich das Rampage Formula so macht, der Deal ist über die Bühne x) Evtl kann ich die CPU ja sogar wieder auf Lukü fahren, dann kommt die lästige Wakü endlich mal raus und ich brauch keinen Gabelstapler mehr auf den LANs


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja, bin mal gespannt wie sich das Rampage Formula so macht, der Deal ist über die Bühne x) Evtl kann ich die CPU ja sogar wieder auf Lukü fahren, dann kommt die lästige Wakü endlich mal raus und ich brauch keinen Gabelstapler mehr auf den LANs



Ah des kenn ich mit dem Gabelstapler.
Ich hab zwar keine richtige Wakü sondern nur ein H50 aber dafür hängt die GTX 295 und der Raven 2 so richtig in den Armen, da will man gar nicht mehr abbauen wenn alles vorbei ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Richtig^^ Vor allem den aus nem Keller in den dritten Stock zu schleppen, ist selbst mit zwei personen schon fast zu schwer. Vor allem Mora und lange Verschlauchung, da geht ganz schön Wasser rein  
Wenn alles klappt, kann ich diese Woche noch auf mein (dein) neues Board umrüsten und am Wochenende LAN@Lukü machen. Gesetzt den Fall, zcei entschließt sich zum Kauf des Wakü-Stuffs 

Mal was anderes: Habt ihr das mit den Sandy Bridge CPUs und ihrer begrenzten Taktbarkeit mitbekommen? Angeblich soll der BCLK ja (wenn überhaupt) nur marginal anhebbar sein, sodass wir OCer wieder mehr Geld für die "K" Modelle mit freiem Multi aufn Tisch legen dürfen :-/


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

So, gerade nochmal 44,6 Punkte abgeladen. Nichtmal 100P und wir haben OCAlliance. Bencht, Leute, bencht 
[hwbot=theLamer]member[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

800MHz waren selbst unter SS nicht drin?


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Denke doch schon, aber hatte kein Voltmeter da bzw Batterien waren leer und der Poti war davor @ 1,5-1,6V, ka wo genau...
ohne Voltmeter dreh ich da auch net dran, von daher hab ichs so gelassen. Werd die Ergebnisse nochmal verbessern.
Mit 1,7V schafft die Karte bestimmt mehr und wenn nen Memory Vmod dran ist auch. Beides aber wie gesagt ohne Voltmeter unmöglich.

Hab die Tests halt schonmal hochgeladen, jetzt sind knapp 75 Puntke auf Platz 6. Gogo


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

Und ist bei dir auf der CPU bei 1.25V schon Schluss?  Ich weiß ist Lukü aber das schaffste ja selbst mit dem Boxed ^^
Meiner ist bei 1.13V und 3.8GHz primestable, leider macht das Board schon bei BCLK 210 absolut dicht (P6T Deluxe V2), egal welche Spannung. Daher kann ich nur bis ca. 4.4GHz testen  (sitztn Megahalems drauf, sollte noch einiges gehen )


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

mimimimi das sind Testruns mit safem CPU-Takt... es ging mir darum, den Vorsprung auf OCAlliance zu verkürzen.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass du so rumnörgelst, hätte ich des nich hochgeladen, aber selber nur 27 Punkte haben... das kann ich gar nich ab 
Meine CPU macht auch 230 MHz BCLK unter Luft, bootup.


----------



## MaKo (31. Oktober 2010)

@theLamer--->Bencht, Leute, bencht 

Wird schon.......Fahre grad "Papa´s brand-new toys" ein.

Hab noch Hardware für ca. 1.000 Pts hier...und bis nächsten Freitag noch etwas Zeit...

Wenn unsere Mitbewerber nicht superviel vorlegen haben wir Sie schnell...

Happy Benching und noch ein schönes, verlängertes WE...


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

MaKo schrieb:


> @theLamer--->Bencht, Leute, bencht
> Wird schon.......Fahre grad "Papa´s brand-new toys" ein.
> Hab noch Hardware für ca. 1.000 Pts hier...und bis nächsten Freitag noch etwas Zeit...
> Wenn unsere Mitbewerber nicht superviel vorlegen haben wir Sie schnell...
> Happy Benching und noch ein schönes, verlängertes WE...



Coole Sache


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich als Berliner hab kein verlängertes WE  Wie unfair 

@ lamer: nicht so eng sehen, bei Masterchief79, er meints bestimmt nicht böse  Aber hast recht, wenn er insgesamt so viel Punkte hat wie du mit einem Benchark hinbekommst, sollte er lieber so klein sein^^


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich glaube da könnte noch was gehen 

OCAlliance's profile

PC Games Hardware's profile


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2010)

67 Punkte 

Habt ihr nicht noch iwelche Backup scores? kann da grad nix beisteuern -.-

edit: ok doch 2 punkte mit ner verbesserten cpu-z vali^^


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich könnte meine 9800 GT noch mal benchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> mimimimi das sind Testruns mit safem CPU-Takt... es ging mir darum, den Vorsprung auf OCAlliance zu verkürzen.
> Hätte ich gewusst, dass du so rumnörgelst, hätte ich des nich hochgeladen, aber selber nur 27 Punkte haben... das kann ich gar nich ab
> Meine CPU macht auch 230 MHz BCLK unter Luft, bootup.


Omg, was geht bei dir oO Ich hab mich nur gefragt, warum du so nen "niedrigen" CPU Takt hast, wo der doch eigentlich höher sein könnte 

Das sollte also keine Kritik/Nörgelei sein, aber mir ist öfter schon aufgefallen, dass die Leute hier nach ihren HW Bot Punkten beurteilt werden oder andere wegen ihren Punkten einen unglaublich langen E-Pe*** haben (und das ging 100%ig nicht an dich, mir schwebte da gerade nur jmd anders vor).

Finds natürlich gut dass der Abstand zu OC Alliance schrumpft ^^ Hätt ich jetzt mein MB startklar.. -.-

@zcei: Fällt PhysX im Vantage auf? xD


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das sollte also keine Kritik/Nörgelei sein, aber mir ist öfter schon aufgefallen, dass die Leute hier nach ihren HW Bot Punkten beurteilt werden oder andere wegen ihren Punkten einen unglaublich langen E-Pe*** haben (und das ging 100%ig nicht an dich, mir schwebte da gerade nur jmd anders vor).


Ist ja okay 
Klar sollte man nicht nach Punkten beurteilen, ist völlig klar. 

Trotzdem fande ich es etwas unangebracht hier zu posten, dass deine CPU doch mehr unter Luft könne und meine auch, was impliziert, dass du theoretisch bessere Ergebniss einfahren würdest, was du aber bislang nicht machst, aber so agierst, als ob etc...

--> Verworrenes Denken (Zitat aus "The Poker Mindset") bei mir xD, vergiss es einfach 

Trinken wir einen? Ich hab Durst ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

xD
Nein nein, meine extremste Kühlmethode auf dem 920er war bis jetzt eben immer noch Lukü^^ Und das wird leider auch so bleiben, denn das ist immerhin der allgemeine Entwicklungs-PC hier *g*
Desweiteren ist es natürlich auch immer noch möglich, dass die ganze Schose an meinen OC-Skills scheitert 


Tja Leute haltet euch ran, es sind nur noch ein paar Pünktchen. Die werden natürlich auch versuchen, nachzulegen.
Vlt kommt ja True mit dem E84 und Dice nochmal an und macht nen 6GHz SuperPi Run  Ich mein 5.5GHz und 1.63V sind schon ne Hausnummer ^^ 
Der HW Bot Rekord liegt rein vom Takt her bei den E8400ern bei 6.2GHz und 7.235s... Ja ich weiß LN2 ^^ Aber sooo weit weg ist das nu auch wieder nicht


----------



## MaKo (31. Oktober 2010)

@Matti--->Hi, ich glaube da könnte noch was gehen 

Klar... heute noch...

btw...wenn ich was mache, mache ich es....

Erfolg kommt nicht vom Labbern...


----------



## Moose83 (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist mit WaKü nicht so viel bei rumgekommenDas hier sind die Besten Points vom WE:Moose83's 14507 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3519MHz
Moose83's 11273 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E2140 (1.6Ghz) @ 3200MHz
Moose83's 9075 marks PCMark Vantage run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3501MHz
Moose83's 7747 marks PCMark Vantage run with Core 2 E2140 (1.6Ghz) @ 3200MHz

Also leider nicht so dolle, aber ich hoffe doch, das die paar Punkte auch helfen.


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, na viel punkte gibt es bei der 6800 gt auch nicht, aber damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet 

Matti OC's 70350 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce 6800 GT @ 454/614MHz

lg


----------



## zcei (31. Oktober 2010)

@Maserchief79: überhaupt nicht  Wie kommst du drauf? :>


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, na viel punkte gibt es bei der 6800 gt auch nicht, aber damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet
> 
> 
> lg


Nimm halt nur eine.


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, hatte ich schon mal alles durch gebencht, ich bau jetzt die 9800 gt ein, da sollte viel mehr gehen an Punkte 
edit:
wo sind denn die 500 Punkte her, in der Team -wertung

edi 2 : Hollywood ist wieder da 
lg


----------



## Hollywood (31. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch zum 6. Platz in der Teamwertung! 
Der Bot ist halt zu langsam! 

Viele Grüße an alle Teammember!

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey, welcome back Mate 

Platz 6 und weitergehts......


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 6. Platz in der Teamwertung!
> Der Bot ist halt zu langsam!
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle Teammember!
> ...



YEAAAAAH welcome back Hollywood


----------



## MaKo (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Hollywood,

dank Deiner Rückkehr? ist es atm auch nicht mehr allzu weit auf die "Factory"....

Let´s go...


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

Hollywood ist back.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> @Masterchief79: überhaupt nicht  Wie kommst du drauf? :>


Mit so ein paar Vantage-PhysX-Cheat-Scores hätte man die ja auch überholen können 

Hey Holly, thx für die Points x)


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch zu Platz 6 in der Teamwertung! 

@Hollywood: Ich mag deine Signatur!


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Welcome back Hollywood 


Jungs wir haben alleine Heute 89 Ergebnisse bis jetzt abgeladen 

*Super arbeit von allen* .....

darauf ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jungs wir haben alleine Heute 89 Ergebnisse bis jetzt abgeladen
> 
> *Super arbeit von allen* .....
> 
> ...


Jop, ich trink eins mit 

89 Submissions - kein Wunder, dass wir permanent das aktiveste Team sind:


			
				HWBOT schrieb:
			
		

> *TOP 5 Most Active Teams In Past 30 Days:*
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

Mh es fehlen nur noch 54 Punkte, da müssen wohl die Kokü Besitzer über Nacht noch mal n bisschen Kette geben.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Nö wir sind schon weit drüber


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

Hä bei mir steht noch das hier drinn, obwohl ich es schon 1000 mal aktualisiert hab:


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

.... nur der Bot hats noch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier auf unsere Punkte 

PC Games Hardware's profile


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> .... nur der Bot hats noch nicht gemerkt.



Ah der doofe Bot hat das bei der Statistik noch nicht angezeigt
Ich dachte schon ich wär zu müde um das zu erkennen.


----------



## theLamer (31. Oktober 2010)

PC Games Hardware's profile - 25774
OCAlliance's profile - 25353

EDIT: Nächsten Freitag voraussichtlich LN2 mit SuicidePhoenix ausm Luxx


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Na dann lasst mal ordentlich krachen  Ein bisschen Abstand kann nicht schaden


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Ich brauch was Kaltes für den i7... -30°C am Evaporator sind zu viel  - dann sollte er auch besser skalieren.

(oder ich bin [noch] zu dumm fürs Classi)


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch von mir für *Platz 6*  echt Klasse Leistung von euch!



MaKo schrieb:


> Hi Hollywood,
> 
> dank Deiner Rückkehr? ist es atm auch nicht mehr allzu weit auf die *"Factory"* ....
> 
> Let´s go...


 
Träume muss man auch haben, das wissen wir zu verhindern AF ist/bleibt die NR.1 in DEU 




Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, na viel punkte gibt es bei der 6800 gt auch nicht, aber damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet
> 
> Matti OC's 70350 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce 6800 GT @ 454/614MHz
> 
> lg


 

War keine gute idee den 6800GT Meister anzugreifen (Backup)  nice Score von dir 


Gruß Sven


----------



## fuzz3l (1. November 2010)

Also ich glaube nach dem Samstag von uns, müsst ihr euch ganz schön Strecken, bis ihr uns überholt habt 

Das wissen wir mit sehr guten Globalen Scores zu verhindern...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MaKo (1. November 2010)

Hi Alle...



			
				Red Cobra schrieb:
			
		

> Träume muss man auch haben, das wissen wir zu verhindern AF ist/bleibt die NR.1 in DEU



"Ohne Träume entsteht keine Realität und fast Alles was ich in meinen Träumen möchte wurde Realität."

Geht schneller als Du denkst...



			
				fussel schrieb:
			
		

> Das wissen wir mit sehr guten Globalen Scores zu verhindern...



Matti und ich werden in Kürze auch globalorientiert aufrüsten...

Mal schauen...

LG.


----------



## blackbolt (1. November 2010)

Moin 
Nice!!! gute Arbeit

und direkt mal ein 400 Punkte Polster auf OCAlliance

mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (1. November 2010)

Hi, Mako, doch nicht soviel verraten, außerdem ist es ja nicht gleich morgen soweit  

lg Matti


----------



## CrashStyle (1. November 2010)

Glückwunsch zu Rank 6 auch von mir Jungs gute Arbeit weiter so!

Grüße

Chris


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nach dem Samstag von uns, müsst ihr euch ganz schön Strecken, bis ihr uns überholt habt
> 
> Das wissen wir mit sehr guten Globalen Scores zu verhindern...
> 
> ...


 
Jop Christian, angst müssen wir nicht haben, habe auch noch 2 480GTX da und wenn die neuen Ati´s kommen bin ich auch mitdabei 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

Gute Arbeit Team

Und ich denke, wir werden uns gegenseitig hochpushen und die anderen Team hinter uns lassen. Pure ist ja nicht viel weiter weg^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit Team
> 
> Und ich denke, wir werden uns gegenseitig hochpushen und die anderen Team hinter uns lassen. Pure ist ja nicht viel weiter weg^^
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


 
du sagst es  mitleweile haben wir ja uns im Länderranking festgefressen  


Gruß Sven


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> habe auch noch 2 480GTX da und wenn die neuen Ati´s kommen bin ich auch mitdabei
> 
> Gruß Sven


 
Mein A Batch freut sich auch schon auf die neuen ATIs 

Ach ...wenn ich bedenke wie sehr euer Vorsprung in letzter Zeit auf uns geschmolzen ist (Von 7k auf unter 2k) dann mache ich mir schon hoffnungen das wir vllt auf euch aufschließen können.


----------



## Ü50 (1. November 2010)

True, bei mir könnte ja auch noch etwas möglich sein. Meiner war bis jetzt ja nur unter Wasser.


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

Dann wird es Zeit für deine erste Session unter null 

Aber wir planen noch was sobald die großen ATIs da sind.


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mein A Batch freut sich auch schon auf die neuen ATIs
> 
> Ach ...wenn ich bedenke wie sehr euer Vorsprung in letzter Zeit auf uns geschmolzen ist *(Von 7k auf unter 2k)* dann mache ich mir schon hoffnungen das wir vllt auf euch aufschließen können.


 

Da sollte aber mal bedenken das 2 Top Bencher zu euch ins Team gekommen sind!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schnitzel (1. November 2010)

Ist das nicht immer so das jamand von hier nach da geht?
Das ganze Leben ist im fluss.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Krieg ja jetzt demnächst ein neues MB und mir ist eingefallen, dass ich dann nicht mehr FSB-limitiert bin wie beim Platinum. Beim 1:1 Teiler war bei FSB 533 Schluss, was am RAM lag, weil der dann auf 1066MHz taktete.
Es kann aber eigentlich nur der Ram-Controller gewesen sein, denn der RAM selbst ist bis 1200MHz CL5 spezifiziert, lief aber auf 1066MHz CL7 
Jedenfalls gab es da aus unerfindlichen Gründen eine unüberwindbare Barriere und auch mit 533.1MHz war kein Start mehr möglich, wobei 533MHz noch stabil waren. ^^

Mit nem neuen MB könnte ich den RAM aber voll ausfahren und mit entsprechenden CPUs und meiner CPU only Wakü bestimmt ganz nette Ergebnisse rauskitzeln. 600er FSB sollte kein großes Problem sein und von der Spannung her kann ich bei 65W CPUs auch auf über 1.7V gehen.
Mein Q9550 ist kein Kandidat, aber vlt finden sich ja kleine günstige Dualcores, mit denen man auf HW Bot auch gut Punkte machen kann, fällt euch da auf die Schnelle was ein?


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Da sollte aber mal bedenken das 2 Top Bencher zu euch ins Team gekommen sind!
> 
> Gruß Sven


 
Naja Ice Angel ist ja auch zu euch gestoßen ....das geht doch jedem Team so das welche kommen und andere gehen 

Wenn einer in der Kampfklasse wie du oder ice das Team wechseln würde, würden unsere Teams ja schon den Platz tauschen 

Schauen wir mal was so alles in nächster Zeit passiert

@Masterchief

E 4300
E 6300
E 6600
E 7200


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

kleine DualCores für Punkte - E 2160,E4300, E6300, E6400, E6600 eigentlich alle Core2 Duos kannst du benchen und die bringen Punkte


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Naja - so ein 5500 ist z.B. unter HW Bot nicht so oft vertreten 
E6300 65nm 2x1.86 oder 45nm 2x2.8?

Joa mal schauen wie sich das Board macht und ob sich das noch lohnt, da mehr reinzustecken 

Schonmal danke für die Tipps ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

die alten die jeder gekauft hat 

guck mal die Liste durch und alle Prozessor wo es viele Einträge gibt bringen viele Punkte und die mit wenigen Einträgen bringen Pokale, aber eigentlich bringt ja jedes Ergebnis Punkte, daher benchen was man in die Finger bekommt


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Da ist man 3 Tage weg und dann sowas  
Und welcome back Hollywood 

Mal gucken ob ich für die Ln2 session im Dezember noch ein RE und nen 6600 hole.




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Wie nur 7 P dann machst aber was falsch
> 
> Freakezoit's 87184 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @ 756/1107MHz



Ja bei der 320er kann man selbst mit nem i7 im 01er was reisesen


----------



## Mega Rage (1. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Da ist man 3 Tage weg und dann sowas
> Und welcome back Hollywood
> 
> Mal gucken ob ich für die Ln2 session im Dezember noch ein RE und nen 6600 hole.



Du meinst 8600 oder?


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2010)

Wirklich grandiose Arbeit Jungs!!! Das geht an alle aus dem Team  

Hoffe, dass ich diese Woche mein 4-Way-SLI Board mit dem 980X zum laufen bekommen. Dann kann ich auch endlich wieder Punkte beisteuern.


AF ist noch weit weg aber wir lassen nicht nach


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Genau 



Mega Rage schrieb:


> Du meinst 8600 oder?


Ne ich meine q6600 
Und vllt noch ein paar kleine Dual Cores.
E8600 ist uns zu teuer immo


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

Wird aber nicht pasieren True  David hab ich ins Team mitgebracht da wir nicht weit auseinanderwohnen und die leidenschaft benchen miteinander teilen 

Die Zeit wirds Zeigen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Ihr habt eine echt gute Arbeit geleistet...im Vergleich zu mir 

Das soll sich aber ändern, denn ich werde mir bald eine Ladung Dice bestellen; einen Pot habe ich ja schon.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen an euch.
Ich habe vor einen E6300 und einen E8400 zu benchen, mit einem P5Q-E.

Dazu verwende ich die Corsair Dominator(1066MHz) CL5-5-5-15...Sind die ausreichend um einen hohen FSB mit einem E6300 zu erreichen? (der übrigens sehr gut geht)


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Gibt ne ganze Menge Dominator CL5er... Welchen Basistakt haben die denn?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

So hab mal ein Bild gemacht habe nicht genau die im Preisvergleich gefunden.


----------



## zcei (1. November 2010)

NIcht zufälligerweise vom PCGH Stand der GamesCom 09? 

Hab da genau den gleichen bekommen.
DDR2-1066 @ CL5..

Aber noch nie ausprobiert^^ - Wenn den jemand gut brauchen kann, kann er sich gerne melden


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

@ hirschi-94. Steht da noch irgendwo eine Revisionsnummer auf den Riegeln? Bei Corsair gibt es wirklich viele verschiedene Chips die verbaut sind. Am besten guckst du mal hier.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Hmm naja, kommt drauf an was du unter "genug" FSB verstehst 
Also 533 FSB sind vom Ram her garantiert drin, das wäre bei 1:1 ja der Standardtakt. Wie weit du drüberkommst, ist schwer zu sagen, vor allem weil die auf den dort abgedruckten Standardeinstellungen schon 2.1V brauchen.

Wie ich die Dominator kenne, sollten FSB 600 aber auch kein Problem sein  Und da muss man mit einem E6300 auch erstmal hinkommen


----------



## ocjulchen (1. November 2010)

moah fast die 20 k im 3darmk 06 geknackt 19958 >.< darf ned wahr sein


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Ach ja, meinst du übrigens den alten, oder den neuen E6300? Gibt ja den mit 2x2.8 und den mit 2x1.86...
Vom FSB liegen aber beide bei 266MHz, also wenn du wirklich so weit kommst, dass der RAM limitieren sollte, hast du schon ordentlich auf den Putz gehauen


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> NIcht zufälligerweise vom PCGH Stand der GamesCom 09?
> 
> Hab da genau den gleichen bekommen.
> DDR2-1066 @ CL5..
> ...



Nein, leider war ich nicht auf der Gamescom



Lippokratis schrieb:


> @ hirschi-94. Steht da noch irgendwo eine Revisionsnummer auf den Riegeln? Bei Corsair gibt es wirklich viele verschiedene Chips die verbaut sind. Am besten guckst du mal hier.



Leider habe ich meine Riegel nicht in der Liste gefunden...
Ich habe diverse Foren durchpflügt und festgestellt, dass vermutlich *Micron* Chips verbaut sind. Wissen tut es aber keiner 100%ig.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hmm naja, kommt drauf an was du unter "genug" FSB verstehst
> Also 533 FSB sind vom Ram her garantiert drin, das wäre bei 1:1 ja der Standardtakt. Wie weit du drüberkommst, ist schwer zu sagen, vor allem weil die auf den dort abgedruckten Standardeinstellungen schon 2.1V brauchen.
> 
> Wie ich die Dominator kenne, sollten FSB 600 aber auch kein Problem sein  Und da muss man mit einem E6300 auch erstmal hinkommen



Wie weit könnte ich mit der Spannung hoch gehen?
Naja FSB 533 machen die Locker... Aber um ein gutes Ergebnis einzufahren benötige ich Ram, der mindestens FSB 570 mitmacht.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ach ja, meinst du übrigens den alten, oder den neuen E6300? Gibt ja den mit 2x2.8 und den mit 2x1.86...
> Vom FSB liegen aber beide bei 266MHz, also wenn du wirklich so weit kommst, dass der RAM limitieren sollte, hast du schon ordentlich auf den Putz gehauen



Ich meine den alten C2D E6300 mit 1,86GHz.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Jo also 2.3-2.4V kannste denen schon geben, wenn nötig. Eigentlich dürften 570MHz auch mit Standardspannung noch kein großes Problem darstellen.
Einfach mal mir der Hand fühlen, wie warm die werden und wenn nötig noch nen Lüfter drauflegen


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Ok...

Ich habe diverse Foren durchpflügt und festgestellt, dass vermutlich Micron Chips verbaut sind. Wissen tut es aber keiner 100%ig.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

Welche Revision steht denn drauf?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> Ich habe diverse Foren durchpflügt und festgestellt, dass vermutlich Micron Chips verbaut sind. Wissen tut es aber keiner 100%ig.



wenn du Rev 2.X hast sind Microns drauf sonst PSC oder Elpida


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

Am Anfang von DDR2 stand 2.x mal für Micron, und 1.x für Samsung, später aber war dann 1.x Micron und 2.x ProMOS. Letzteres gilt aber bei den meisten Kits.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Also ich habe die Version 1.1 
Sind die brauchbar?


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Soooo... was hat der Tag gebracht?
Das Classi ist ne Zicke, man gibt ihm die ganze Hand, aber es nimmt nur den kleinen Finger. Soll heißen: VTT @ 1,2V (+0mV) läuft am besten 
*
245 MHz BCLK*
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 - 5,13 GHz CPU (Maximum mit SS, Temp ~ -35°C)

Im Fast Mode gehen so 241 MHz, denke mal, das liegt an der Temp. Mit LN2 wird mehr gehen.
Mit 5 GHz läuft er nicht 3D, liegt denke ich auch an der Temperatur. Der QPI limitiert nicht, der BCLK auch nicht, also muss es der Gesamttakt sein (der schon @ 5,2 GHz war). 238x21 wären 5 GHz, 238 MHz gehen locker 3D (siehe Screenshot), mehr hab ich net ausprobiert.

Fazit: SS ist zu warm, LN2 muss her. Und da ich spontan bin, habe ich jetzt für Freitag zusammen mit SuicidePhoenix aus dem Luxx 60L LN2 bestellt 
Muss ja  - dann wird sich das wirkliche OC-Potenzial zeigen.

Happy Benching


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Nette Spannung bei der Vali 
Na dann mal viel Glück und Erfolg bei der LN2 Session  

Wie sich das für den Otto-Normal-OCer schon immer anhört - SS ist "zu warm" x.X


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Wieso, meinst, die ist zu hoch?


----------



## Dr.House (1. November 2010)

@ theLamer

hab ich doch gesagt, dass das Classi nicht viel VTT Spannung braucht aber trotzdem gut rennt.
Biossettings speichern und später unter LN2 läuft es sofort wieder mit dem Takt.

Zur Iso, soviel Eis an der CPU heißt man kann noch besser isolieren.  Wenn keine Luft dran kommt bildet sich auch kein Eis/Kondenswasser.

Hast dir das richtige Board gekauft  Lass es krachen am Freitag


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Jo, Sockel muss ich mit LN2 noch besser isolieren -,- ... aber das Board lebt ja dank Föhn. Settings sind natürlich gespeichert


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2010)

Super, Holly ist back   

Alles Gute für die geile Platzierung, die Sechs(x) gefällt mir immer  

BTW: Meine Rams machen 606MHz mit einem Teiler von 5:6 und 540MHz mit einem Teiler von 1:1. Habe Transcend AxeRam 2x1GB mit D9GMH. Denkt ihr, dass da noch was geht? Und evtl. auch gut für ein FSB im 650MHz Bereich wäre?
Leider kam ich nicht dazu zu benchen, wird sich wieder etwas nach hinten schieben, da meine Daten viel zu lange benötige um von der einen auf die andere HDD kopiert zu werden :@

Will uach mal mit Dice oder LN2 benchen 
Roman, wir müssen um Silvester rum mal was gemeinsam mahcen, sonst werd ihc sauer auf dich


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Top 4GB DDR3 Kit Sollte auf jeden Fall CL6 bei 1600MHz machen. Ich tendiere zu denen hier:GeIL EVO TWO DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-16000U CL6-9-6-24 (DDR3-2000) (GET34GB2000C6DC)
G.Skill PI DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-16000U CL6-9-6-24 (DDR3-2000) (F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS)
Verdammt noch mal, ich kann mich nicht endscheiden Gibt es ein Kit, das 1600 unter CL6 macht, oder zumindest mit 6-6-6-15?


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Meine machen 6-7-6-15, bis ~1680 MHz


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Und was für ein Kit ist das, hast du nen Link?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

um mit Cl5-5-5-12/15 1600 Mhz zu fahren braucht man Hypers. Mit meinen Domi GTs 1600 CL6-6-6-18 gehen 1800 Mhz mit Cl6. Cl5 hab ich noch net getestet^^.(könnte ich mal machen...)

Aber wie gesagt, 1600 mit niedrigerem als CL6 schaffen nur Hypers.


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Hypers Whats this?Meint ihr Kingston HyperX?


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

Mein Prob mit dem Aquamark und den 400er Karten setzt sich fort ....GTX 460 256bit und es funzt nicht 

Ich glaube ich versuch es nie wieder


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Sind für 6-7-6-18 spezifiziert @1600: G.SKILL-Products


----------



## McZonk (1. November 2010)

Das sind die Chips auf den Speicherriegeln. Elpida Hyper sind derzeit state-of-the-art und ungeschlagen gut. Hier sind 1600 MHz mit Cl 6-6-6-18-1T mit höchster Sicherheit drin.

TheLamer nutzt ein Kit mit Elpida BBSE. Diese Chips sind etwas schlechter und brauchen auf der zweiten Stelle eine Latenz mehr.


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Brauch aber nen Dual Channel KitUnd in welchem Kit sind die verbaut, garantiert?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

@Moose

Diese hier sollen sehr gut gehen, dank Elpida Hyper Chips.

Schau dir die Testtabelle an...


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Und sind mir die Elipa Chips zu 100% garantiert? Was ist mit den von mir vorgeschlagenen Kits, sind ja bei 2000MHz für CL6 spezifiert.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

sowohl hirschis als auch dein ram kit haben, glaub ich, psc drauf. cl9-11 ist eigentlich sehr eindeutlich und für 120€ kriegt man keine hypers


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Super, Holly ist back
> 
> Alles Gute für die geile Platzierung, die Sechs(x) gefällt mir immer
> 
> ...



Was sagt ihr zu meinen Rams? Sind die in Ordnung oder sollte ich mir doch was besseres zulegen, wenn cih Dice oder LN2 nehmen sollte?


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Versteh grad nicht ganz, CL6-9-6-24 bei 2000MHz garantiert, da sollten doch bei 1600 problemlos 6-6-6-18 möglich sein?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Bei dem von mir genannten Rams schon lies dir halt den Test durch, den ich dir verlinkt habe.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Version 1.1
> Sind die brauchbar?



Die sollten schon mehr als 600MHz mitmachen. Einfach mal testen! 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Moose
> 
> Diese hier sollen sehr gut gehen, dank Elpida Hyper Chips.
> 
> Schau dir die Testtabelle an...



Das sind ganz sicher keine Hyper, falsche Specs und viel zu billig.
Wahrscheinlich Elpida BDBG oder PSC.


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Bei den Kingston ist das 100% garantiert, das die drauf sind? Kann ja sein, das die jetzt andere Chips verbauen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

@Semih: Der Ram passt schon  erstmal muss du 600 FSB erreichen.

@Moose: Das muss es leider nicht heißen. PSC laufen gerne hohe Taktraten. bei nicht so tollen sub timmings.

100% Hyper sind diese beide Kits:

Super Talent Speed DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-17600U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-2200) (WS220UX4G8) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ADATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-17600U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-2200) (AX3U2200PB2G8-DP2) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Die sollten schon mehr als 600MHz mitmachen. Einfach mal testen!
> 
> Werde ich mal testen danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Naja in einem Review der Speicher wurde aufgeführt, dass Hypers verbaut wurden...


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2010)

@Eiswolf:
Bei einem Teiler von 5:6 hab ich ja shcon über 600MHz erreicht, deswegen war ja uach die Frage, ob das etwas aussagt


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Naja in einem Review der Speicher wurde aufgeführt, dass Hypers verbaut wurden...



In dem von dir verlinkten von Overclockingstation?
Auf diesem Bild sieht man eindeutig dass es BDBG sind, wie ich vermutet habe, weiter unten schreiben sie dann aber es seien Hyper Chips verbaut.
Dieses Review macht auf mich keinen guten Eindruck, ums mal so zu sagen...


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Mh, nich ganz meine Preisklasse, sehen aber fett aus, vorallem die a-Data´sIch hab leider nur 160 Euro zur Verfügung, also welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hypers Whats this?Meint ihr Kingston HyperX?



Elpida Hyper meint er davon aber nur MNH-E oder MGH-E , BBSE Sind Crap 

Und die laufen auch gern mal 1000 Cl6 oder 800 Cl5 und mehr je nach spannung (wobei man stehts bei denen unter 2.1v bleiben sollte damit die lange leben)


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Dewegen ja meine Frage, die hier:G.Skill PI DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-16000U CL6-9-6-24 (DDR3-2000) (F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS)
Da ist ja CL6 bei 2000MHz garantiert!


----------



## Mega Rage (1. November 2010)

Brauch ich Hypers für ein RE oder reichen da andere?
Und wenn ja. wo bekomm ich welche her?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. November 2010)

Ja aber mit teils sehr schlechten sub latenzen und wir reden hier von 6-9-6-24 von dem rest red ich noch net mal, nen gutes Hyper kit macht da 6-7-6-18 mit schärfsten subtimings. 

Am besten schaust du mal in diese liste (ist zwar nicht perfekt sollte aber als ansatz reichen) 
Base de Donnée DDR3 - Puces °.°.°. Meteorik .°.°.°

Nein Mega Rage für dich reichen D9GTS /GTR ich hab da auch noch welche von rumliegn.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Will uach mal mit Dice oder LN2 benchen
> Roman, wir müssen um Silvester rum mal was gemeinsam mahcen, sonst werd ihc sauer auf dich



 Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht da


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Hier.
Sonst frag einfach Websmile oder so die müssten es wissen.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/eu/a516336.html


----------



## True Monkey (1. November 2010)

Hihi .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe einen Grund .....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

Joa, ich trink nen Kasten mit 
Sehr nice, Gratz


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2010)

Oh ne ich bin noch bedient von der Halloweenparty gestern  Ich trink ein Glas Wasser auf dich, True 

Sehr nice!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Jaja Halloween gestern   ....
Auch Glückwunsch und weiter so


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Da hab ich doch glatt was in der Liste gefunden:Kingston HyperX LoVo DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (KHX1866C9D3LK2/4GX)
Chips:MGH-E HYPER
Sind die bei allen Kits garantiert?


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2010)

1,35V oO?
Was sind das denn für Teile


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch glatt was in der Liste gefunden:Kingston HyperX LoVo DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (KHX1866C9D3LK2/4GX)
> Chips:MGH-E HYPER
> Sind die bei allen Kits garantiert?



Nein, nicht mehr, mittlerweile werden andere Chips verbaut.

Hier lohnt sich eigentlich auch immer ein Blick...


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Ich werde irgendwie nicht so richtig fündig. Was ist mit denen hier:ADATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-15000U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2)
Mein Budget liegt halt maximal bei 160 Euro. Wo bekomme ich am meisten Leistung in dieser Klasse?
Sind diese hier zu 100% garantierte MGH-E Hyper?Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6)
Das wäre das absolute Maximum!


----------



## Ü50 (1. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mario Glückwunsch jetzt habe einen Grund  mit dir zu trinken.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Sind diese hier zu 100% garantierte MGH-E Hyper?Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6)
> Das wäre das absolute Maximum!



Kommt drauf an welche Revision ....


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich werde irgendwie nicht so richtig fündig. Was ist mit denen hier:ADATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-15000U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2)
> Mein Budget liegt halt maximal bei 160 Euro. Wo bekomme ich am meisten Leistung in dieser Klasse?
> Sind diese hier zu 100% garantierte MGH-E Hyper?Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6)
> Das wäre das absolute Maximum!



Beim ADATA-Kit ist es gut möglich, sicher bin ich mir aber auf keinen Fall.
Die Kits die Eiswolf verlinkt hat sind auf jeden Fall mit Hyper-Chips bestückt.

Die Corsair Dominator GT 1600C6 sollten auch Hyper drauf haben, sonst gibt's keine Chips die diese Spezifikation schaffen.

Echt schwierig etwas in dieser Preisklasse zu empfehlen...


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Hab leider grad meine Glaskugel nicht daNe mal im Ernst, sollten in den meisten Fällen aber welche drauf sein, oder. Ab welcher Revision sind sie nicht mehr drauf? Kann ja da anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario Glückwunsch jetzt habe einen Grund  mit dir zu trinken.





Mario, das ist echt ein grund zum trinken *mach auf schierlinger pils und stoß an* gratz zu 2k!

@moose: ich hab die domi gt 1600 cl6. sind aufjedenfall hyper. aber leider sind die net lieferbar, frag mal vv-computer an, ob die diese nochmal bekommen


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

@Eiswolf, danke für die InfoHab einfach mal die Bestellung abgeschickt, und eine Anfrage gestartet. Hoffe mal die können den liefern


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wieso, meinst, die ist zu hoch?


Nein, die Spannung ist top niedrig  

Hier wegen RAM Diskussion hab auch mal ne Frage:
Habe mir vor einiger Zeit DDR2 Ram von OCZ geholt, spezifiziert mit PC2-9600 (1200MHz) CL5 bei 2.1V.
So wie diese hier nur mit höherem Takt: OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 Reaper HPC Edition OCZ Technology

Konnte die aber nie testen, außerdem ist es ein 4x1 und kein 2x2GB Kit.

Jetzt im Nachhinein, wo ich das wahrscheinlich auch mal nutzen kann, stellt sich die Frage, ob was damit anzufangen ist  Was meint ihr?

// Glückwunsch @True


----------



## Mega Rage (1. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nein, die Spannung ist top niedrig
> 
> Hier wegen RAM Diskussion hab auch mal ne Frage:
> Habe mir vor einiger Zeit DDR2 Ram von OCZ geholt, spezifiziert mit PC2-9600 (1200MHz) CL5 bei 2.1V.
> ...


 
Ich hatte genau die gleichen drinn,bloß mit 1066 mhz.
Bei mir skalieren die leider nur bis 2,3V und ich hab dabei 1200 mhz bei 5-5-5-15 rausbekommen


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Von mir auch noch alles gute Mario! Nice Scores


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

Hier nochmal was mit den domis so alles möglich ist(low latancy)

CL6-6-6-18 964 Mhz(1928 Mhz)

CL5-5-5-15 806 Mhz(1612 Mhz) leider spuckt mir cpu-z immer nur die cl6 vali raus. ka warum....


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

WoahDazu kann ich nur eins sagen, haben wollen unbedingt!!!Hoffe die können den liefern, das Kit ist ja voll fett! Vielleicht willste mir deins verkaufen?!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

nein, solang es keine nachfolger der hypers gibt bleiben die erstmal hier.

und lynnfield ist sogar in 3dmark03 zum wegwerfen. wir fehlen im GT1 knapp 300 fps zu meinem altem E8500. (9800 GTX+) und in den anderen ist der auch schlechter, trotz mehr takt...


----------



## Moose83 (1. November 2010)

Schade, hoffe mal die kriegen die ranDie sind schon echt ein Traum! Mit welcher Spannung fährst du die CL5?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

das war jetzt mit knapp 1,775V. kleiner 80mm lüfter draufgelegt und die werden nicht mal warm.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal was mit den domis so alles möglich ist(low latancy)
> 
> CL6-6-6-18 964 Mhz(1928 Mhz)



Hier waren es auch 1,775V?


----------



## zcei (1. November 2010)

schonmal nen großen 80mm gesehen 

Nein spaß, schon doof, dass die lynnfields immer so dahinter hinken -.-

Aber sind eig shcon neue hypers angekündigt?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

ja, waren auch 1,775V

naja, bis jetzt gibts halt nur hypers. ob in ddr3 zeiten noch was schneller kommt.?

sowohl die elpida als auch psc schaffen auch 2500 Mhz, erst müssten die IMCs besser werden.


----------



## Matti OC (1. November 2010)

Hi, Team Punkte insgesamt:  	 26.336,00 , nur so als Info 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2010)

Wow ist ja gut was dazugekommen seit gestern  Gute Arbeit nochmal an alle  Trotzdem natürlich nicht drauf ausruhen, sondern weiterbenchen *g*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

hey, wieder mal ein Neuzugang *lunatic@98*

ich hoffe er stellt sich noch vor


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht da



Naja was solls, dann kann ich wenigstens für Abitur lernen 


@Eiswolf:
Ich habe 606MHz mit einem Teiler von 5:6 bekommen. Sagt das was über die Rams aus? Hast meine Frage voll vergessen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

ja der RAM schafft 606MHz^^. Was willst du den hören, ob der RAM eine Granate ist? 600MHz mit wie viel Spannung? Welche Chips sind auf den Riegeln? 600MHz RAM mit 1:1 mal testen, sprich finde den Maximalen FSB heraus, da ja jetzt der RAM nicht mehr so richtig limitiert


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2010)

Ich glaube mit 2,15 oder 2,25V, habs einfach mal gegen und oben einen 120mm Lüfter hingestellt gehabt. D9GMH sind die Chips.



> PC2-8500 aXeRam
> TX1066QLJ-2GK
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn man weiß, dass die Rams mti einem Teiler über 600MHz schaffen, kann man da sicher sein, dass die net limitieren? Also generell meine ich das jetzt.
Das Board sollte ja nicht limitieren denke ich, ahbe den DFI T2RS Plus. Ich hoffe, dass die CPU das mitmacht, da das ja schon 540MHz unter Luft ausgehalten hat


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2010)

ich würde mal sagen, das der RAM bis 600MHz dann nicht das Problem ist. Das wird dann eher der Prozessor oder das Board sein, aber sicher kann man sich da nie sein.


----------



## Hollywood (1. November 2010)

Hey there! 

Habe meine neuen E8600 und meine neuen RE's die letzten zwei Tage testen können.
Die Batches sind Q822A462 und Q822A435.
Wirklich kalt habe ich keinen gehabt, nur Dice.
Als Limit hatte ich 1.7 Volt. 
Der A462 ging damit nicht weiter als 5730 durch die H Tests im 01er.
Der A435 scheint der bessere zu sein. 5800 mit 1.7 und darunter sind kein Thema.
Für eine 660 MHz FSB Vali war auch nur der A435 gut.
Bin echt ganz zufrieden mit der CPU. Max FSB in allen Tests 01 bisher 645MHz.

Hollywood's 120904 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce GTX 275 @ 764/1200MHz

Hollywood's 104797 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 764/1200MHz

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


Die RE's unterscheiden sich bisher nicht.
Ich werde mich in der nächsten Zeit ausschließlich dem 3DMark01 widmen.
In Sachen CPU, GPU's und Brettern bin ich ganz gut aufgestellt.
Jetzt ist tweaken lernen angesagt. 

Gruß

Hollywood

EDIT: #2 99MAX 
http://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...ood_3dmark_99_max_geforce_gtx_275_79658_marks

Bekomme den 3DMark2000 nicht richtig ans laufen.....


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

Deine 01er sind doch richtig gut  vorallem die 120k mit den Takt

Im 01er ist nicht viel außer mit dem LOD zu spielen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## RedCobra (1. November 2010)

nicht nur


----------



## Don_Dan (1. November 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Im 01er ist nicht viel außer mit dem LOD zu spielen.


 
Hmmmm.... meinst du? 

Edit:


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. November 2010)

jaa ok, solang bis das auto die tonne nicht mehr trifft, sli on/off, reihenfolge usw.^^

wollte jetzt nur oberflächlich bleiben


----------



## Matti OC (1. November 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Hey there!
> 
> EDIT: #2 99MAX
> Hollywood's 79658 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 764/1200MHz
> ...



Hi, versuch mal den 2000, Kompatibilitätsmodus Win 98 / im T-M alle Kerne zuweisen. 

lg


----------



## Hollywood (2. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, versuch mal den 2000, Kompatibilitätsmodus Win 98 / im T-M alle Kerne zuweisen.
> 
> lg



Alles erledigt heute, nur um die 15k! Irgendwo klemmt da was!


----------



## Matti OC (2. November 2010)

Hi, stell mal im Treiber alles auf aus 
lg


----------



## Moose83 (2. November 2010)

S.....e, die Corsair Dominator sind leider nicht mehr lieferbarJetzt geht die Suche weiter, nur Budget ist halt begrenzt!
Hab mal selbst noch ein paar Kits rausgesucht:ADATA XPG X Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (AD31600X002GMU)
Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C7D3K2/4GX)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMG4GX3M2A1600C7)
Patriot Viper II Sector 5 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-14400U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1800) (PVV34G1800LLKB)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-14900U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8)
ADATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-15000U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-17066U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2133) (CMT4GX3M2A2133C9)
Kingston HyperX T1 DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-18000U CL9 (DDR3-2250) (KHX2250C9D3T1K2/4GX)
Kingston HyperX T1 DIMM XMP Kit 4GB PC3-18667U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-2333) (KHX2333C9D3T1K2/4GX)

Wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht darum, 2000MHz zu erreichen, macht mein Board eh nicht mit. Aber im Bereich 1600 bis 1700 mindestens CL6-6-6-20


----------



## Moose83 (2. November 2010)

Ich nochmal, wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMG4GX3M2A1600C7)
Außer dem Preis und CMT/CMG
Edit, habs gefunden ist die Spannung. Ich habe mir jetzt das Kit bestellt:Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7)


----------



## blackbolt (3. November 2010)

@ Moose83
schau dir mal die rams an die könnte was für dich sein

die müssten auch 6-6-6-20 bei 1600-1700MHz aufjeden schaffen und die sind noch in deinem buget

mfg stefan
*
2x2048MB G.Skill PerfectStorm Series DDR3-2300 CL8 Kit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Freakezoit (3. November 2010)

Falls jemand noch was an Bench HW sucht : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...r-hd2900xt-2x-ek-r600-fc-h2o.html#post2363450

10 -20 % extra Rabatt für HWbot Teammitglieder (HW ist noch net alles es kommen noch ein paar sachen dazu). (KEINE WERBUNG - Sondern Spezial angebot für`s Team! )

Da ja einige noch schüler sind , hab ich mich entschlossen bis zu 20%  Rabatt zu geben!


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2010)

Saubere Sache.
Leider nix für mich dabei.


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

hmm ne ersatzgrafikkarte wär natürlich cool... und das mit dem backen wollte ich auch schon immer mal testen XD


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. November 2010)

Gute Sache Alex 
Leider spar ich gerade für was anderes mein Geld.
Daher auch der Verkauf meiner 5850...
Werde die nächste Zeit (ca. die nächsten 6 Monate nix großartig mit Lovro ins benchen investieren können.)
Werde aber trotzdem das ein oder andere machen und freue mich auch auf die Ln2 Session im Dezember mit euch.


----------



## speddy411 (3. November 2010)

Weiß jemand welche AM2+ Boards gut zum Benchen geeignet sind ?


----------



## Freakezoit (3. November 2010)

Wie gesagt es kommen noch ein paar sachen dazu , z.b. ne BFG 280GTX + Wakü , nen NF7-S , nen 2000er Troughbred, Nen T7200 Merom , 2x 512MB DDR , muss mal gucken ob ich das ( micron oder das BH5 kit) verkaufe. Nen Altes RE & meine 3870X2 sind ja schon vorab zum spottpreis verkauft worden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2010)

@Freakzoit 

Das NF7-S geht an mich


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

@ freakezoid

ist mit "altes RE" nen asus rampage extreme gemeint? wenn ja, hätt ich glaube mal interesse daran.
ebenso an der 280 gtx (zweitrangig)


----------



## Freakezoit (3. November 2010)

Ja ist ein altes Rampage extreme , nein geht nicht da wie oben geschrieben das board schon verkauft wurde Vorab. (also bevor ich den Verkaufsfred offen hatte.)


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

ach man sollte auch zuende lesen, verdammt, will endlich mein Q6600 grillen....


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

Hatte ja evtl mal vor, ein paar kleine Duals bei mir @Wakü zu benchen... Irgendwie True meinte glaube ich, das könnte ich vergessen 
Von der Spannung her dürfte ich aber ähnlich weit gehen können wie unter DICE, so 1.7-1.8V sollten auch für 3D Benches drin sein, wenn die nicht grade 2 Stunden dauern (PC Mark Vantage.....)
Bei 65W CPUs kann ich das machen, bei 45W Duals evtl noch weiter gehen.

Skalieren CPUs unter Kälte besser oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2010)

@Blackbolt, danke für den TipKam nur leider etwas zu spät, bin ab morgen stolzer Besitzer dieses Kit´s:Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7)
Ich hoffe die machen 6-6-6-20, sind ja Dominator GT´sHat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kit?


----------



## Turrican (3. November 2010)

falls sich jemand fragt weshalb er xxx punkte ohne grund verloren hat --> es gibt grad einige datenbank probleme mit cpu benchmarks. 
es wird aber unter hochdruck an der behebung gearbeitet.


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2010)

@Masterchief, die CPUßs skalieren unter Kälte besser und brauchen weniger SpannungIch habe auch einen E2140@ Wasserkühlung gebencht, aber ab 401MHz FSB habe ich nen Wall, egal was für Spannungen. Und mein E4300 bekomme ich nicht mal auf 400FSB, nur unter extremen Spannungen. Ich denke, das der unter Dice knapp 4 GHz machen würde.


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

LOL 

-Shi-'s 62856 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 830/950MHz
erster Versuch

Ist das gut für ne GTX 465: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5zs5z/ ? Da ist noch mehr drin


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

@Moose: Joa danke, hab ich mir schon gedacht, werds aber trotzdem erstmal in Angriff nehmen  Vlt hab ich ja Glück und lande bei dem richtigen Board und den richtigen CPUs 

@Shi: Ganz ordentlich, wenn sie damit durch die Benchs läuft. Dürfte aber 100% klar sein, dass die CPU limitiert wie Hulle und dass mehr Grafiktakt dementsprechend kaum mehr Punkte bringen dürfte  Von daher würde ich mich erstmal auf die CPU konzentrieren ^^

PS: Ist ein E2160 für 27.50€ inkl. überteuert (gebraucht, keine Garantie, ohne Boxed)? Kommt mir so vor... Oder der E2140 der letztens für 15 inkl. rausging war nur besonders billig


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Hmm ja, aber irgendwie krieg ich sie nicht übertaktet  Schon bei 210 FSB stürzt er beim Booten ab  Irgendwie klappts nicht
Hab grad gemerkt das es kein BE ist, wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt, is aber leider so


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2010)

Genauso habe ich auch gedacht, einfach benchen, mal schauen was es bringtWerde mit meinem neuen Ramkit nochmal ein paar Runs starten, mit höheren Ramtakt, denn da liegen Punkte brach


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2010)

Der E2140 mit 15 Euroner, der war ich


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Irgendwie hat es meinen Prozessor nicht eingetragen  Kann das Ergebnis gelöscht werden deshalb?
Achja @ Masterchief79: Meine Graka läuft damit nicht nur durch die Benchs, sondern die Taktraten sind auch Furmarkstable  Meine Graka hat ein gutes Potential


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2010)

@Masterchief, der E2140 gibt mehr PointsIch habe halt einen mit nem FSB-Wall erwischt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

@Shi: N1, ja so ist das mit den GTX4xx... Gutes OC Potenzial, aber ne Menge Verbrauch und Lautstärke leider. Wenn ich da an den Kerl denke, der seine GTX480 um über 100% übertaktet hat 

@Moose:
Haha 
Naja gut warste schneller als ich ^^ Das mit dem 2160 hat sich eh erledigt, der ist weg. Suche mir jetzt grade irgendwelche alten P4s oder Pentium Ds zusammen, weil die vom RF noch supported werden  Leider noch nicht wirklich was gefunden...

Kann man mit dem E2140 - Batch #L737B251 was anfangen?


----------



## Shi (3. November 2010)

Sind Pentium 4 630 gut zum OC? Hab noch einen rumliegen


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

Gut zum OC schon, bringen nur leider kaum Punkte  Bestes Ergebnis auf HW Bot für SuperPi: TaPaKaH's 20sec 235ms SuperPi run with Pentium 4 630 @ 6250MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (3. November 2010)

Ja ja des ist ja auch Sam


----------



## Lippokratis (3. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Hmm ja, aber irgendwie krieg ich sie nicht übertaktet  Schon bei 210 FSB stürzt er beim Booten ab  Irgendwie klappts nicht
> Hab grad gemerkt das es kein BE ist, wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt, is aber leider so



gibt es überhaupt einen Phenom II X4 955 C3 als nicht BE? Ich glaube nicht. Versuch mal mit AMD Overdrive im Windows den Multi der Kerne zu ändern



Shi schrieb:


> Sind Pentium 4 630 gut zum OC? Hab noch einen rumliegen


alle halbwegs neuen Pentium 4 sind gut für hohe Taktraten und Punkte bringen die auch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

Wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, müsste übrigens auch eigentlich beim BootUP da stehen...

Glaub das ist ein bisschen untergegangen, was haltet ihr vom E2140 - Batch #L737B251?


----------



## Lippokratis (3. November 2010)

Mach euch mal nicht immer einen Kopf über die Batch. Für Luft- und Wasserkühlung spielt die eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

Naja kk und für DICE? 
Mal schauen, vlt nehm ich den...


----------



## Lippokratis (3. November 2010)

ich würde ich kaufen, testen, benchen und wenn er nicht so gut ist wieder verkaufen. Man muss halt mal einige Prozessoren durch testen. Bestes Beispiel ist ja TaPaKaH.
Ich glaube bei Dice ist die Batch bei den kleinen Core2Duos auch noch nicht so wichtig, aber da können vlt. die anderen mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Dice ist die Batch bei den kleinen Core2Duos auch noch nicht so wichtig, aber da können vlt. die anderen mehr zu sagen.



Die Batch wird im allgemeinen von ein paar Leuten sowieso total überbewertet.
Es gitb immer eine Chance auch bei einer eigentlich sehr "schlechten" Batch trotzdem eine top CPU zu erwischen 
Ich habe z.B. einen W3520 mit einem "superbatch" (3844A704)
unterm Strich geht er schon sehr gut.
Aber mein i7 920 mit einer "normalen" Batch geht fast genauso gut.

HW wie Lippo schon geschrieben hat Kaufen-Benchen- wenn nicht gut verkaufen.


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

moin, hab nen problem mit dem hochladen des unigine heaven files auf hwbot.org.
man soll ja seine ergebnisse in einer datei speichern. UH2.1 speichert aber als html, und damit kann hwbot offensichtlich nix anfangen. any possibilities?


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. November 2010)

@Shi du hättest 1000 mal mehr Punkte hättest du einen Bloomfield....Und den dann nicht auf 3200mhz rumgurcken lassen sondern je nachdem mit Luft bis zu 4,5Ghz und mit Wasser bis zu 4,8 - 4,9 Ghz  Dann gibts Punkte.
Für 3D immmer nen i7.. Oder siehst du einen AMD Prozessor (mit gutem Ergebniss) in den Rankings ?

EDIT: 
WTF HWLuxx ist gerade down "Wartungsarbeiten" (7:45) Uhr


----------



## mAlkAv (4. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> moin, hab nen problem mit dem hochladen des unigine heaven files auf hwbot.org.
> man soll ja seine ergebnisse in einer datei speichern. UH2.1 speichert aber als html, und damit kann hwbot offensichtlich nix anfangen. any possibilities?



Hi, du musst dir dieses kleine hwbot Tool herunterladen, ist auf der Seite verlinkt.
Damit wird der Benchmark automatisch mit den richtigen Settings durchlaufen und im Anschluss eine .hwbot Datei inklusive Screen gespeichert die du dann hochladen kannst.


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

> Shi du hättest 1000 mal mehr Punkte hättest du einen Bloomfield....Und den dann nicht auf 3200mhz rumgurcken lassen sondern je nachdem mit Luft bis zu 4,5Ghz und mit Wasser bis zu 4,8 - 4,9 Ghz Dann gibts Punkte.


wobei die Taktraten schon heftig sind... 4,9 GHz Bloomfield unter Wasser sind wenn dann mit nem guten 950er drin oder noch höher... stable für 3D


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hi, du musst dir dieses kleine hwbot Tool herunterladen, ist auf der Seite verlinkt.
> Damit wird der Benchmark automatisch mit den richtigen Settings durchlaufen und im Anschluss eine .hwbot Datei inklusive Screen gespeichert die du dann hochladen kannst.


 

ah besten danke (ich vermisse in diesem forum immernoch nen bedanken button!)


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2010)

Den gibt es aber nur bei den User-News und ich denke das bleibt auch so


----------



## Shi (4. November 2010)

Also ich schau heute Abend mal ob ich den Multi im Overdrive erhöhen kann - Im Bios gehts nicht
Ich kann die Graka mit noch ein wenig Spannung bestimmt auf 900Mhz bringen - oder jedenfalls nahe dran 
Hab aber leider nur den Phenom - Ich bench halt mit nem Alltagssystem


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. November 2010)

@theLamer :
4,9 sind auch heftig, aber machbar und wie du schon sagtest mim 950.


----------



## McZonk (4. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @theLamer :
> 4,9 sind auch heftig, aber machbar und wie du schon sagtest mim 950.


4,9 GHz mit einem Bloomfield unter Wasserkühlung? Sorry Mate... Da brauchst einen Chiller, damit du damit den 3DM06 oder Vantage fahren kannst.
Validieren ja, Benchen nein.


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

Welchen Clock Generator hat das Claissified 3?
ICS9LPRS139AKLF geht nicht, da hängt er sich immer auf.

Frage, weil mir das E-Leet-Tool für Spannungen zwar gefällt, ich finde aber, zum Erhöhen de BCLK reagiert es zu träge. Zum Validieren stell ich mir setfsb besser vor.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. November 2010)

welcher Chips ist den verbaut unter dem ersten PCIe Slot? Das sollte doch der Taktgeber sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2010)

Hab eben mein Rampage Formula bekommen, schnell eingebaut und scheint alles zu funzen. ^^ Fang gleich mal mit OCen an


----------



## blackbolt (4. November 2010)

Hier mein neues SystemBestellung ist schon raus

Intel Core i5 760 2.80GHz 4800MT/s S1156 8MB 
Asus P7P55D-Deluxe S1156
2x2048MB G.Skill PerfectStorm Series DDR3-2000 CL6 Kit
CoolIT VANTAGE Advanced Liquid Cooling

freu mich schon drauf
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> welcher Chips ist den verbaut unter dem ersten PCIe Slot? Das sollte doch der Taktgeber sein.


Naja das ist genau der, den ich getestet habe. Hängt sich immer auf, egal welche Version von setfsb.
Dann nehm ich eben E-Leet, sollte sich im Endeffekt ja nicht allzu viel nehmen.

PS: 4k Beiträge


----------



## MaKo (4. November 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> 4,9 GHz mit einem Bloomfield unter Wasserkühlung? Sorry Mate... Da brauchst einen Chiller, damit du damit den 3DM06 oder Vantage fahren kannst.
> Validieren ja, Benchen nein.



Hi Alle,

hat McZonk absolut recht...

Ich hatte einen superguten 920-er und der ging mit ner recht guten SS z.B.
5.100@CPU-Z, Vantage/2006@4.700. (Siehe HwBot--->meine Benchmarks mit 920)
@H2O, selbst mit Chiller, wirds schwierig. Ziehe mal ca. 300-400MHz ab.

Aber natürlich viel Glück und happy Benching.


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

> Ich hatte einen superguten 920-er und der ging mit ner recht guten SS z.B.


Ist 5100 MHz unter SS wirklich so supergut? Hab mit SS auch 5,1x GHz geschafft und würde eher sagen der i7 ist eher durchschnittlich


----------



## McZonk (4. November 2010)

Zum Validieren gewiss nicht: McZonk's 5323.4 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 920 @ 5323.4MHz

Zum Benchen aber durchaus brauchbar für einen i7-920.


----------



## Freakezoit (4. November 2010)

4,7 ghz Vantage oder 3DM06 sind auch ohne chiller / ss machbar !

Und 4.9ghz 3d mit chiller ist relativ gut machbar und selbst ohne chiller ist das mit einer guten cpu erreichbar.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2010)

Tja und so schnell hat sich das wieder mim Benchen@Wakü auf dem neuen Board 
Kaum hab ich alles eingebaut, hör ich nur ein Plätschern ausm PC - Pumpe (mal wieder) undicht und endgültig defekt.

Tja habe jetzt seit 2 Uhr nachmittags damit verbracht, den ganzen Kram hier wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. ^^ Wakü fällt dementpsprechend weg, ist jetzt (ausgenommen die Pumpe halt) im VThread auch wieder zu haben...

Werd mir ne gute Lukü zulegen und auch erstmal dabei bleiben denke ich 

//@920er Diskussion: Mein i7 920 macht stabile 4.4GHz bei 1.28V. Leider macht das Board da zu (-.-), aber ich denke, mit dem Ding sollten zumindest 4.7GHz (auch unter Luft) benchstable drin sein. Kann das aber leider wie gesagt schlecht testen.^^ Und da die CPU zwar ganz gut ist, aber auch wieder kein Monster, denke ich schon, dass man mit ähnlichem Material und Wakü an die 4.9GHz benchstable rankommt


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch mal den E4300 benchen, aber mein neuer Ram ist immer noch nicht daMuss ich eben bis morgen warten, um noch mal paar Punkte draufzulegen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kit hier:Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7)
Gehen die bei 1600 auf 6-6-6-18 oder tiefer?


----------



## Semih91 (4. November 2010)

Only Learning by Doing


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

So, morgen LN2 geht zu 99% klar 
Paar Stellen nochmal besser isolieren, Pot rauf und es kann dann losgehen


----------



## RedCobra (4. November 2010)

MaKo schrieb:


> Hi Alle,
> 
> hat McZonk absolut recht...
> 
> ...


 
ging der wohl kaputt? bist auch nen kleiner Spannungsfreak  E8600@1.64Volt on air, Bloomfield@1,6X Volt on Wakü, GT@1.6 Volt on Wakü und das noch Vantage 

und solche Leute haben immer glück das nichts kaputt geht


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2010)

1,6X V on Wakü?! z0mg, das würde ich als Maximum unter LN2 sehen


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2010)

Na ja, dem E4300 habe ich auch 1.64V gegeben unter WaKüBei meinem Q9650 würde ich das natürlich nicht testen! Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, um Vmem zu erhöhen bei ner GTX295?


----------



## True Monkey (4. November 2010)

> 1,6X V on Wakü?! z0mg, das würde ich als Maximum unter LN2 sehen


 
Der GT macht erst ab 1,8v (Ln2) richtig Spass


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2010)

Wieviel Spannung sollte ich dem E4300 maximal geben?Vcore, FSBterm und PLL?Hab bei 1,64Vcore, FSBterm 1,5 und 1,7V PLL aufgehört@WaKü


----------



## Lippokratis (4. November 2010)

so viel Spannung, damit er noch skaliert  . Vcore ist okay für CPU-Z aber bei einer guten Wasserkühlung und Winter noch vertretbar. FSB max 1,55V bei den 65nm und PLL 1,8-1,9V Aber auch da lieber nur bei etwas mehr Kälte. Tool für vMEM kenne ich keins, da hilf glaube ich nur der Lötkolben


----------



## Semih91 (4. November 2010)

Also cih gib auch gerne über 1,6V unter Air 
Zwar war das bis jetzt nur beim E6600, aber mein E8500 könnte es bald auch erwischen


----------



## Turrican (4. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Na ja, dem E4300 habe ich auch 1.64V gegeben unter WaKüBei meinem Q9650 würde ich das natürlich nicht testen! Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, um Vmem zu erhöhen bei ner GTX295?


kommt drauf an. bei der "dual pcb" variante der karte geht das afaik mit dem evga voltage tuner. bei single pcb karten geht nur mehr ein hardmod.


----------



## Freakezoit (4. November 2010)

Tja es kann nicht jeder die E... in der Hose haben nem Bloomfield unter wakü bis zu 1.7v zugeben , wenn er skaliert! 
Man wenn ich das immer höre mit dem Rumgeheule das ist doch viel zu viel bla bla blubb. Man jungs ist doch scheiß egal was wer auf was an spannung gibt. Und ob man das verstehn kann warum usw. mag dahingestellt sein. Und ist auch völlig egal , lieber sollte manche auf ihren eigenen teller gucken und sich mit sich selbst befassen.


----------



## True Monkey (4. November 2010)

On Air 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2010)

Mit dem EVGA Tool geht auch nur die GPU Voltage. Mit 1,64V habe ich den E4300 durch alle 2D Benches gejagtDer skaliert ja noch mit Vcore,z.B. mit 1,6V gehen 100MHz weniger CPU Takt. Ich trau mich halt irgendwie nich höher


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> On Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krasser Typ 

Also habe auf dem Formula mal meinen RAM getestet, der erfreulicherweise offen läuft, also nicht bei 533MHz, wie bisher (also afaik 1066) abgeregelt wird.
Leider musste ich heute erstmal meine Wakü rausschmeißen, wie schon erwähnt. Jetzt muss ein ordentlicher Luftkühler her und dann passt das 

PS: Sind 1300-1400MHz CL6 unter DDR2 schaffbar? 

Edit: 24/7 Stable Alltagssettings bis jetzt  (2.1V, noch nicht optimiert oder weiter getestet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. November 2010)

@Lamer

Glückwunsch zu den 4k du oller Spamer


----------



## theLamer (5. November 2010)

weeee gerade LN2 geholt 
60L fürs Wochende


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Na dann lass es krachenWünsch dir viel Erfolg! Hab heute meine Dominator GT bekommen, Version 3.1 Heute Abend mal schauen, was die so machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. November 2010)

@McZonk:
Ich meine gehört zu haben Freakezoit hatte seinen w3540 unter H20 auf 4,9, ob Benchstable oder nur CPUZ weiss ich nicht. Ich glaube eher letzteres.


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @McZonk:
> Ich meine gehört zu haben Freakezoit hatte seinen w3540 unter H20 auf 4,9, ob Benchstable oder nur CPUZ weiss ich nicht. Ich glaube eher letzteres.


In V-Thread steht:


			
				Freakezoit schrieb:
			
		

> CPU lief max 4.93 Ghz 3D unter H2O @ 4 kerne o. HT


3D dürfte ja kein CPU-Z sein^^


----------



## Icke&Er (5. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @McZonk:
> Ich meine gehört zu haben Freakezoit hatte seinen w3540 unter H20 auf 4,9, ob Benchstable oder nur CPUZ weiss ich nicht. Ich glaube eher letzteres.


 
War benchstable 
Aber er hat eine Klimaanlage direkt ins Gehäuse blasen lassen ^^

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> In V-Thread steht:
> 
> 3D dürfte ja kein CPU-Z sein^^


Ah thx  ^^Habs nicht im VThrad gelesen 



Icke&Er schrieb:


> War benchstable
> Aber er hat eine Klimaanlage direkt ins Gehäuse blasen lassen ^^
> 
> MFG



Achja sowas dachte ich mir schon ^^
ok.


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2010)

hmm 4,9 Ghz @ wakü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geht alles


----------



## Lippokratis (5. November 2010)

na gut Aquamark mit über 300FPS dauert ja nicht die Welt  . Wie hoch ist der CPU Takt bei Vantage und 3DMark06?


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2010)

4,8Ghz 06 und Van 4,7Ghz jeweils mit HT


----------



## Lippokratis (5. November 2010)

da haste aber wirklich einen schönen Hexa bekommen. Für wann ist das nächste Dice bestellt


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2010)

In 14 tagen ist es wieder soweit ....wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## McZonk (5. November 2010)

GT 32nm =! Bloomfield 45nm


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2010)

Sag mal hast du den alten GT eigentlich umgetauscht bekommen, oder war echt Geld für noch ne 1k€ CPU da?


----------



## zcei (5. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß hat er sie getauscht gekriegt 

Ich hab heut von nem Freund noch ne Ladung alte Hardware bekommen, unter andrem ne Voodoo3..
Jetzt hab ich mal den Kühler abgemacht, damit ich mal sehen kann welche..
Leichter gesagt als getan  Die "WLP" ist ungefähr wie Mörtel. Getrocknet versteht sich^^


----------



## Freakezoit (5. November 2010)

also die 4.9 waren benchstable alles außer 3DM06 / vantage - weil das kühlungstechnisch einfach nichtmachbar ist. Zumindest nicht mitm Chiller auf 15°C

Und nein ich hab dabei nicht die klima ins gehäuse blasen lassen , hab ja nur offenen Aufbau seit ner ganzen weile , das was Icke meint ist nen alter maxmem run. Und da war die klima eigentlich nur zur Ram /Mobo kühlung gedacht.
Jetzt benutz ich die nur zum Graka runterkühlen


----------



## Icke&Er (5. November 2010)

Okay Okay Alex...bei deinen Gheddo Methoden kann man schonmal durcheinanderkommen 

MFG


----------



## Turrican (5. November 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat er sie getauscht gekriegt
> 
> Ich hab heut von nem Freund noch ne Ladung alte Hardware bekommen, unter andrem ne Voodoo3..
> Jetzt hab ich mal den Kühler abgemacht, damit ich mal sehen kann welche..
> Leichter gesagt als getan  Die "WLP" ist ungefähr wie Mörtel. Getrocknet versteht sich^^


voodoo 1,2 & 3 karten kann man für hwbot leider eh nicht benchen, da diese die default farbtiefe (32bit) nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2010)

Ich weiß was du mit der WLP meinst, hatte selber grade die Kühlelemente von meinem MSI P45 Platinum abgenommen, und was darunter war, sah so aus wie steinharter, lilafarbener Stahlbeton 
Nichtmal mit Spiritus und Lösungsmittel und nach Erwärmung mit nem Heißluftfön (400°) abzukriegen oO


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Ich versuche nun schon ne ganze Weile meine Corsair Dominator zum Laufen zu bringen, no waySpannung und Timings auf Vorgabe und Memtest meldet Fehler ohne Ende. Muss ich noch irgendwas verstellen?Die müssen doch laufen. Auch einzeln das gleiche!


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2010)

BIOS Update oder mal in der RAM-Kompatibilitätsliste fürs Board geguckt?

PS: Meine Rams liefen auch mit einigen Unstabilitäten, daher jetzt wieder DDR2 1200@CL5...


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Ich weis das mein Board soviel mitmacht, meine Apogees liefen 7-7-7-18 bis 1680MHzMuss also irgendwas mit dem Ram sein, Subtimings verändern?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2010)

Kann ja sein, aber vlt werden die ja nicht von Haus aus unterstützt...


----------



## Don_Dan (5. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Na dann lass es krachenWünsch dir viel Erfolg! Hab heute meine Dominator GT bekommen, Version 3.1 Heute Abend mal schauen, was die so machen



Hm, Micron, scheinbar werden die jetzt nur noch auf denen verbaut.



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich versuche nun schon ne ganze Weile meine Corsair Dominator zum Laufen zu bringen, no waySpannung und Timings auf Vorgabe und Memtest meldet Fehler ohne Ende. Muss ich noch irgendwas verstellen?Die müssen doch laufen. Auch einzeln das gleiche!



Welches Board hast du?


----------



## Lunatic@98 (5. November 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hey, wieder mal ein Neuzugang *lunatic@98*
> 
> ich hoffe er stellt sich noch vor



hallo zusammen  , jetzt habt ihr ein neues HWBOT Küken unter euch 

Durch aus möglich, dass mich der ein oder andere mal in irgends Forum gelesen hatte. Muß aber schon bissl länger her sein. Ich schreib halt nicht viel und Ahnung habch eh keine.  

Ich hoffe ich kann euch mit mein paar Pünktchen die ich habe unterstützen.

Hab mal eine zeitlang Notebook CPUs gequählt, momentan ruht das ganze Benchen.

Zu euch bin ich gestoßen, weil Matti mich darum gebeten hat.

lg
Lunatic


----------



## Alriin (5. November 2010)

Servus!!!


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

@Don Dan,Ich benutze das Gigabyte EP45T ExtremeHab gerade die Chaintech Apogee GT Blazer drauf und die laufen Memtest-Stabil mit 7-6-6-18@1600MHzMuss also an irgendetwas mit den Domi´s liegen


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2010)

Lunatic@98 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen  , jetzt habt ihr ein neues HWBOT Küken unter euch
> 
> Durch aus möglich, dass mich der ein oder andere mal in irgends Forum gelesen hatte. Muß aber schon bissl länger her sein. Ich schreib halt nicht viel und Ahnung habch eh keine.
> 
> ...



Willkommen  Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns!!!


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Von mir auch ein Hallo, viel Spaß beim Benchen, lass es krachen


----------



## Ü50 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Lunatic@98
_Ich schreib halt nicht viel und Ahnung habch eh keine. _ 
Das Passt auch zu mir


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2010)

Wilkommen im Team, lass knacken!


----------



## Don_Dan (5. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Gigabyte EP45T ExtremeHab gerade die Chaintech Apogee GT Blazer drauf und die laufen Memtest-Stabil mit 7-6-6-18@1600MHzMuss also an irgendetwas mit den Domi´s liegen



Die 1.65V Module sind auf dem alten Sockel immer etwas tricky...
Ich glaube manche Subtimings passen der NB so gar nicht, ein Kollege hatte vor kurzem auch Probleme seine 2000C7 auf dem EP45T überhaupt booten zu können.
Probier mal mehr Vnb und Vdimm, das sollte helfen. 

Ganz ehrlich, zum S775-Benchen waren die keine gute Investition, du hättest lieber ein 2GB Kit mit D9GTR/GTS kaufen sollen, dann hätte deine NB etwas weniger Last beim Übertakten.


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Vnb schon erhöt, Vdimm auch, geht nicht. Irgendwie wollen Corsair Kits nicht auf dem laufen, ich werde es wohl zurückschicken. Da machen ja die Apogees mehr herAber welche soll ich nehmen für mein Gigabyte, Corsair fällt definitiv aus.


----------



## Don_Dan (5. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Vnb schon erhöt, Vdimm auch, geht nicht. Irgendwie wollen Corsair Kits nicht auf dem laufen, ich werde es wohl zurückschicken. Da machen ja die Apogees mehr herAber welche soll ich nehmen für mein Gigabyte, Corsair fällt definitiv aus.



Wenn du sie noch zurückschicken kannst, mach es. Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste. 

Wie hoch war denn deine Vnb?
Die Corsair laufen an sich schon, die 2000C7 liefen dann bei 1,48V Vnb und 1,78V Vdimm.


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2010)

Es ist ja das 1600C7 KitLief aber selbst bei über 1,8V nicht.Werde es zurück schicken.Und über 1,4V Vnb gehe ich nicht!


----------



## blackbolt (6. November 2010)

Lunatic@98 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen  , jetzt habt ihr ein neues HWBOT Küken unter euch



Hallo viel Spaß im Team
mfg blackbolt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. November 2010)

@Lunatic@98

Von mir auch ein Willkommen 

Darf ich fragen in welcher Altersklasse du liegst ?....ob du nur ein Küken im Team oder allgemein bist 

Oder verstärkst du die Altherrenliga


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. November 2010)

Was wohl, Jahrgang 98 natürlich 
Auch von mir herzlich willkommen im Team ^^


----------



## Barisan (6. November 2010)

@Lunatic@98
Willkommen


----------



## Semih91 (6. November 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen Lunatic 
Leute, meine HDD´s spinnen, kann derzeit nciht benchen


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2010)

Stickstoff gestern war ziemlich fail... hab 3 Ergebnisse, insgesamt 65,3 Punkte  
2D war irgendwie der Wurm drin und ich hatte nicht wirklich die Lust... zumal das Classi mir zu zickig ist und 5,1-5,2 GHz nur sporadisch gingen xD
Hab dann irgendwann die rockstablen 5 GHz angemacht, damit läuft alles durch und die 88GTS raufgeschnallt... Crappy Memory sag ich nur. Aquamark ging mit 864 Chip und 2 GHz Shader durch.

Achja und dann hab ich zwischendurch noch das Commando aufgebaut und einen Cedar Mill raufgeschnallt. Ergebnis: Coldbug bei -120°C -,-.. z0mg
Gleich in die Tonne das Ding. Hatte irgendwie Pech.

Ein paar Pics sind jeweils bei den Submissions dabei 
Aquamark
2006
2005


----------



## Alriin (6. November 2010)

Du hast mein Commando gekübelt?


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Stickstoff gestern war ziemlich fail... hab 3 Ergebnisse, insgesamt 65,3 Punkte
> 2D war irgendwie der Wurm drin und ich hatte nicht wirklich die Lust... zumal das Classi mir zu zickig ist und 5,1-5,2 GHz nur sporadisch gingen xD
> Hab dann irgendwann die rockstablen 5 GHz angemacht, damit läuft alles durch und die 88GTS raufgeschnallt... Crappy Memory sag ich nur. Aquamark ging mit 864 Chip und 2 GHz Shader durch.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem schöne Punkte 

Wie macht sich der GPU Pot?


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2010)

Er braucht ne Weile, bis er kühl ist und schlürft einiges an LN2, aber wenn er erstmal so -90°C hat, behält er sie auch ganz gut. Man muss aber mehr nachkippen als beim CPU-Pot.


Alriin schrieb:


> Du hast mein Commando gekübelt?


hmm... angetestet, mit maximal 1,7V. Die CPU ging ja nicht coldbugfrei... aber ist alles heile


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2010)

Ja GPUs fressen meist mehr als CPUs - das ist normal  Hauptsache du kommst klar damit


----------



## Alriin (6. November 2010)

@Lamer

Achsooo... hatte nur was missverstanden. dachte du hast das Commando gekübelt. *g*


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2010)

Um Gottes Willen, nein 
Aber es lief irgendwie auch nicht so toll, wie ich mir vorgestellt habe... oder ich hab zu wenig S775-Erfahrung


----------



## RedCobra (6. November 2010)

Wieviel spannung hasten auf der 88GTS  gehabt, OCP? Ram ist wirklich nicht so doll, keinen Rammod oder?


Gruß Sven


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2010)

Doch, 2,1V draufgehabt aufm RAM, deshalb isses ja so schlimm 
Hatte 1,6V auf der GPU, bei 1,7 ging sie nicht mehr (grünes Bild), musste runterstellen. Trotz OCP.
 Aber bei OCP wäre die Spannung wohl auf 0.0V abgesunken, ist sie so aber nicht.


----------



## mAlkAv (6. November 2010)

Gibt noch eine OVP Mod dafür wenn ich micht recht erinnere.


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2010)

Stimmt, Hipro hat glaub ich irgendwo einen reingestellt. Mit der GPU bin ich ja schon ganz zufrieden gewesen, mit richtigem RAM wäre die Karte schon okay -,-


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. November 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> GT 32nm =! Bloomfield 45nm


Genau kann man fast gar net vergleichen.
Wenn man bendenkt was die Clarkdales (32nm) unter Wakü bzw Dice machen will ich gar net wissen wies mit Ivy Bridge seien wird .


----------



## RedCobra (6. November 2010)

ui dann ist die wirklich nicht gut 1.6 Volt ist auch nicht von ohne aber unter LN normal kein Thema  die 640MB gehört zu meinen lieblingskarten...für dir 900+ hatte ich max 1.55 Volt drauf auf dem Ram 2.05,meine EVGA geht da besser....braucht 0,10 weniger wie meine gute XFX (1215MHz) dafür geht die GPU um einiges besser, bei den Karten merkt man den OCP mod gehen 2bis3 schritte mehr in der GPU wie ohne.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Shi (6. November 2010)

Ich hab im Luxx ein gebrauchtes M2N32-SLI Deluxe geschossen und versuche mir jetzt ein Benchsystem für alte AM2-CPUs aufzubauen  Ist das Board gut zum OC? Hab jetzt Blut geleckt und muss unbedingt noch meinen Sempron 64 3000+ Manila testen


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Genau kann man fast gar net vergleichen.
> Wenn man bendenkt was die Clarkdales (32nm) unter Wakü bzw Dice machen will ich gar net wissen wies mit Ivy Bridge seien wird .


Willst du auch nicht, weil das genausowenig vergleichbar ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. November 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Willst du auch nicht, weil das genausowenig vergleichbar ist


Stimmt auch wieder. Du weiss wie ich es meine.
Mal was anderes, wann bencht ihr wieder ? Vor den Ferien nicht ?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2010)

Hmh, Zcei und ich haben grad beide Stress und wir wollen die nächste Session ja mit Freakezoit und Grilgan zusammen machen. Spricht für einen Termin um Neujahr. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit, dass ich mir zwischendurch mal nen bisserl Dice hole und meinen i7 wieder einrenke. Der hat auf der letzten Session ja völlig versagt. Falls ich ihn stabil krieg (5 gigs sind angepeilt), bieten mir meine neuen DDR3-2000er HyperX gute Startbedingungen für nen paar 2D Punkte.

2D Benche ich immer lieber alleine, weil ich eig Perfektionist bin und das nunmal lange dauert und extrem langweilig ist. Mal sehn, ich überleg stark das zu machen, weil wir grad punktemäßig viele Federn lassen und meine aktuellen 2D Scores mitm i7 uralt und verbesserungswürdig sind. (Stammen noch ausm 1.Hwbot Wettbewerb )
stay tuned


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. November 2010)

Ok
Lovro wird ja die kommende Woche unseren i7 etwas testen @Dice und ein auch ein paar GPUs werden gebencht.
Im Dezember treffe ich mich mit Lovro und dann fahren wir zusammen zur Ln2 Session


----------



## Moose83 (6. November 2010)

Hat Hwbot grad wieder mal ein Problem? Der hier wird irgendwie nicht berechnet seit ner ganzen Weile:Moose83's 13203 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E2140 (1.6Ghz) @ 3200MHz


----------



## Professor Frink (6. November 2010)

Passiert abundzu. Einfach löschen und nochmal hochladen. ist halt der Bot


----------



## Moose83 (6. November 2010)

Geht aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2010)

scheint ein Problem beim bot zu sein. sind mehrere Ergebnisse nicht bewertet wurden


----------



## Shi (6. November 2010)

Ist das M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition ein gutes Board zum Ocen? hab gehört nVidia Chipsätze sind nicht soo toll, stimmt das?


----------



## Turrican (6. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hat Hwbot grad wieder mal ein Problem? Der hier wird irgendwie nicht berechnet seit ner ganzen Weile:Moose83's 13203 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E2140 (1.6Ghz) @ 3200MHz


probier hier mal auf "recalculate your best submissions" zu drücken. eventuell gehts dann. 

Moose83's profile


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2010)

Karl, es sind eigentlich alle Ergebnisse die seit heute Nachmittag bei uns hoch geladen wurden noch ohne Punkte unabhängig vom User. ISt das ein Bot Problem oder tritt das auch bei anderen Teams/User auf?


----------



## Turrican (6. November 2010)

hmm, eigentlich ist mir nichts aufgefallen. ich hab um ~17:30uhr ein paar sachen raufgeladen und habe dafür problemlos punkte bekommen. 
dürfte anscheinend nur pcgh betreffen?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2010)

komisch das erste Ergebnis was nicht berechnet wird wurde um 7:25 HWBot Zeit(was auch immer immer das in MEZ ist) hoch geladen, seit dem immer "Berechnung wird erwartet..." Naja wird sich schon legen das Problem.


----------



## DopeLex (6. November 2010)

Nicht nur bei pcgh - bei uns auch.


----------



## Turrican (6. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> komisch das erste Ergebnis was nicht berechnet wird wurde um 7:25 HWBot Zeit(was auch immer immer das in MEZ ist) hoch geladen, seit dem immer "Berechnung wird erwartet..." Naja wird sich schon legen das Problem.


hmm, bitte versuche mal dieses ergebnis zu löschen, ev. hat das mit dem ganzen etwas zu tun.
Speedoo's 0sec 0ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2817.8MHz


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2010)

Ergebnis gelöscht und auch Recalculation angefordert, aber immer noch keine Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2010)

Bei mir tut sich auch nichts.


----------



## Turrican (6. November 2010)

ok, hab das gleich mal weitergeleitet, dürfte sich um irgendein datenbankproblem handeln.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2010)

Danke Karl.


----------



## mAlkAv (6. November 2010)

Hab das auch schon den ganzen Abend. Global points kamen aber hardware points nicht in meinem Fall.


----------



## Lunatic@98 (6. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Was wohl, Jahrgang 98 natürlich
> Auch von mir herzlich willkommen im Team ^^



baujahr 80, also noch recht zart  98 hatch mal ein VW-Club aufgemacht, daher das 98 im Lunatic.


----------



## Matti OC (7. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hab das auch schon den ganzen Abend. Global points kamen aber hardware points nicht in meinem Fall.



da haut wirklich was in der Datenbank nicht hin

zB: sollten doch 3,3 Punkte bringen 

Speedoo's 38sec 484ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2740.6MHz

vllt sind wir in der country-rankings zu crazy vllt brauch .de einen extra Sever


----------



## Freakezoit (7. November 2010)

Hey Matti altes haus 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1



PS: Willkommen im Team Lunatic


----------



## Moose83 (7. November 2010)

Ist schon komich, immer noch keine Punkte für meinen PCMark05 run erhalten! Da scheint echt was nicht zu stimmen. Kümmert sich da schon jemand drum?


----------



## mAlkAv (7. November 2010)

Ich frag mich ob das überall so ist. Im hwbot Forum scheint das jedenfalls noch kein Thema zu sein.


----------



## blackbolt (7. November 2010)

Freakezoit;2375884

[URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469369" schrieb:
			
		

> CPU-Z Validator 3.1[/URL]



Nice 248.34 BCLK 
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (7. November 2010)

Ist wieder alles ok beim bot! Punkte sind zumindest bei mir wieder da


----------



## Turrican (7. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ist wieder alles ok beim bot! Punkte sind zumindest bei mir wieder da


Super


----------



## Moose83 (7. November 2010)

Würde es eigentlich für PCMark was bringen, noch eine SSD ins Raid mit einzubinden? Aktuell laufen 2 Postvilles im Raid 0, bin am überlegen, mir noch ne dritte dranzuhängen


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. November 2010)

Sicher, die Frage ist nur, wie viel ^^ Ich hab leider keine Vergleichswerte zur Hand *neidisch auf die beiden SSDs guck*


----------



## Lippokratis (7. November 2010)

bei 3 SSDs könntest du schon über die 220MB/s XP Startup kommen und dann musst du da dort Hand anlegen. Der PCMark ist eigentlich ein Festplatten Benchmark umso schneller umso mehr Punkte


----------



## Moose83 (7. November 2010)

Darum geht es ja, mehr Punkte holenIch schneide ja jetzt schon mit 2 SSD´s sehr gut ab bei den PCMarks, und aktuell sind die Postvilles günstigUnd das Problem mit passenden Ram für mein EP45T Extreme habe ich auch noch. Sende morgen die Domi GT´s zurück. Kann es echt sein, das die 1.65V Rams nicht richtig laufen, oder liegst einfach an der Mischung Corsair/Gigabyte?


----------



## armin400 (7. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen, warum diese vali ungültig ist?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470874


----------



## Vaykir (7. November 2010)

armin400 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, warum diese vali ungültig ist?
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1



wo steht dass die ungültig ist?


----------



## armin400 (7. November 2010)

heisst rot nicht ungültig?


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. November 2010)

Rot bedeutet dass die Vali ungültig ist...

So weit ich mich aber erinnern kann ist es legitim ungültige Valis bei AMD CPU's hochzuladen; ich bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

Ähmm ...bedeutet das das zb dieses Ergebniss ungültig ist 

Oder stehe ich jetzt auf den Schlauch und verstehe was nicht


----------



## Freakezoit (7. November 2010)

Nein nicht unbedingt es gibt da wohl ein problem mit Cpu-z & AMD cpu`s wo das dann auftritt & die vali ungültig wäre obwohl sie das eigentlich nicht ist.


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

Und was ist mit meinen Bsp ? ....das ist eine Intel


----------



## DopeLex (7. November 2010)

Da is aber auch kein rotes X


----------



## armin400 (7. November 2010)

ok danke dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. November 2010)

gelb = ok , rot = nicht ok


dein bsp. ist in ordnung!


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2010)

Ahh 

Jetzt blicke ich es ...ich dachte ihr meintet die Frequenz Zahl


----------



## Freakezoit (7. November 2010)

Kein thema true


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

Ahoi

Weiß jemand ob man die Dimastech Koküs auch in Deutschland kaufen kann oder nur in Italien auf der Herstellerseite?
Bzw. bekommt man hier überhaupt SingleStages?


----------



## Moose83 (8. November 2010)

Da stimmt schon wieder was nicht beim Bot, jetzt sind meine 1,7 Global Points weg Die gelden jetzt auf einmal nur noch fürs Team, aber nicht mehr für mich. Haben die da was geändert?


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man die Dimastech Koküs auch in Deutschland kaufen kann oder nur in Italien auf der Herstellerseite?
> Bzw. bekommt man hier überhaupt SingleStages?



Die SSs von Dimastech musst du direkt in Intalien bei Dimastech bestellen 
Versand koster ca. 30€.
Richtige Firmen die in de KoKüs bauen gibt es nicht.
Nur private Erbauer.
Ansonsten gibt es noch LittleDevil der aus Kroatien oder Ungarn oder soo kommt.
Der ist in allen internationalen Foren vertreten


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man die Dimastech Koküs auch in Deutschland kaufen kann oder nur in Italien auf der Herstellerseite?
> Bzw. bekommt man hier überhaupt SingleStages?



Hey!

Ja es gibt welche aber ich würde dir LittleDevil empfehlen  Der hat eine top Qualität und Service für einen guten Preis.

edit: check: http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=5237


----------



## Professor Frink (8. November 2010)

Wie liegt denn so ca. der Preis bei dene die er im Thread zeigt ?


----------



## armin400 (8. November 2010)

Eine gute Anlaufstelle für Koküs ist sonst auch extremecooling. Da tummeln sich einige deutsche Bauer. Die kosten jedoch etwas. Haben dafür auch gute Qualität


----------



## Freakezoit (8. November 2010)

Lol ja Extremecooling , bei den preisen kann ich mir 2 kaskaden bauen lassen


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie liegt denn so ca. der Preis bei dene die er im Thread zeigt ?



Sowas kann man besser per PN besprechen 
Kannst dich aber ungefähr an den Preisen von Dimastechorientieren.


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2010)

Könnt Ihr ohne sowas keine Punkte machen?


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr ohne sowas keine Punkte machen?


Doch,theoretisch schon, aber mit machts mehr spass


----------



## Freakezoit (8. November 2010)

Mittlerweil geht ohne nix mehr auch mit meinem i7 unter wasser nicht und da mach ich max 4.9ghz 3d


----------



## zøtac (8. November 2010)

Btw vielen Dank für die Links und Tipps


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Mittlerweil geht ohne nix mehr auch mit meinem i7 unter wasser nicht und da mach ich max 4.9ghz 3d


Ich spreche ja nicht von dir. Die Jungs reden von spass, und (theoretisch ja) haben nichtmal alle andere Möglichkeiten ausprobiert. Meine Punkte sind bisher alle nur unter Wasser.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. November 2010)

Ist ja nicht so als ob du nicht wolltest.


----------



## Barisan (9. November 2010)

@Ü50
Es geht nicht ohne KoKü, dann geht es eben nicht - lass die Jungs.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2010)

Neue Abstimmung im Hwbot-Forum: Should we make mainboard information mandatory for screenshot verification? - hwbot.org


----------



## Lower (9. November 2010)

[X] Yes

Sicher eine gute Möglichkeit besser zu kontrollieren.

Zur Diskussion SS oder nicht. Ich denke, dass eine SS zwar schon gut ist, aber zum wahren Benchen ist sie zu schwach und im Gegensatz zu einer Wakü vom P/L Verhältnis nicht rentabel.

Ich werde mich in nächster Zeit auch ins Zeug legen, zuerst mal den Green Spirit Mod fertig machen, die Schule einpendeln, bisschen feiern gehen und dann gehts wieder los, zuerst mal schauen, was ich so hinbekomme mit meinem Setup 

lg Lower


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2010)

Naja, ich wollt mir entweder nen Chiller oder ne Kokü kaufen. Und bei der Kokü bekomm ich fürs Geld niedriger Temps^^
Dice ist ja schon und gut aber meine Dicequelle hat sich als ziemlicher Fail herausgestellt^^
Alle 2 Tage 5 Kilo Morgens, Abends sinds dann 3 Kg  Und jedesmal 40-50€ für Dice auszugeben, naja...
Und ich hab schon im Umkreis von 15km rumgeschaut und gefragt, blödes Kaff hier. Btw weiß wer warum ich bei OCXtreme nur ins Forum "German Lounge" komme und in kein anderes? Wenn ich ausgeloggt bin funktionierts, aber eingeloggt nicht D:


----------



## mAlkAv (9. November 2010)

Kann es sein dass dein Account noch nicht aktiviert ist?
Ich kann zum Beispiel gar nicht dein Profil angucken.
Vielleicht spinnt das Forum aber auch nur im Moment.


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass dein Account noch nicht aktiviert ist?
> Ich kann zum Beispiel gar nicht dein Profil angucken.
> Vielleicht spinnt das Forum aber auch nur im Moment.



Mhm, hab noch mal mit dem Code Manuell aktiviert dann kam 


> Your account has been activated but you are currently in the moderation queue to be added to the forum.


:/
Ich kann nicht mal mein eigenes Profil anschauen


----------



## mAlkAv (9. November 2010)

_"you are currently in the moderation queue to be added to the forum"_

Da hilft wohl nur etwas warten bis ein Moderator den Account freigibt.


----------



## Freakezoit (9. November 2010)

Zotac warten , der wird schon aktiviert - Ich log mich mal im OCX ins admin Panel 

Nen mod kann da garnix aktivieren - Nur Administratoren ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiss muss ein Admin deine Anmeldung bestätigen.
Hat bei mri auch ca. eine Woche gedauert


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2010)

Achso, Ok 
Bin bei sowas immer etwas ungeduldig^^


----------



## mAlkAv (9. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nen mod kann da garnix aktivieren - Nur Administratoren ^^



Da bin ich eigentlich auch von ausgegangen auch wenn es "moderation queue" heißt 




Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss muss ein Admin deine Anmeldung bestätigen.
> Hat bei mri auch ca. eine Woche gedauert



eine Woche ist aber schon ziemlich lange


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. November 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Neue Abstimmung im Hwbot-Forum: Should we make mainboard information mandatory for screenshot verification? - hwbot.org



Irgendwie find ich das nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Wirklich viel bringt es einem ja nicht den MB Tab zu sehen.
Man kann ja einfach Pflicht machen, es bei der Submission dazu zuschreiben.

Außerdem stürzt das System irgendwie gerne beim CPU-Z öffnen ab


----------



## Mega Rage (9. November 2010)

Hey schaut euch die Auktion bei ebay mal an  

Point of View Graphics Point of View GeForce GTX 295 Gr bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 24.11.10 17:53:00 MEZ)


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Hey schaut euch die Auktion bei ebay mal an
> 
> Point of View Graphics Point of View GeForce GTX 295 Gr bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 24.11.10 17:53:00 MEZ)





> 5.000€





> preiscompany


So siehts aus


----------



## Schnitzel (9. November 2010)

Ich mach auch ne Preiscompany auf, die haben schon über 30000 Stück Hardware verkauft.
Jedes 100ste zu diesem Preis - Respekt.



Spoiler



Obwohl der arme Troll der da auf den "kaufen" Button drückt gute Chancen vor Gericht hat.





zøtac schrieb:


> Alle 2 Tage 5 Kilo Morgens, Abends sinds dann 3 Kg


Drei Kilo reichen aber schon ein paar Stunden, zumindest bei S.775.
Und wenn du die Isobox mit Packband zuklebst gehen auch keine zwei Kilo flöten.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. November 2010)

sorry


----------



## Freakezoit (9. November 2010)

Malk - selbst ich als Kevin`s administrative Rechte Hand darf des net. ( Bin leider nur Assistant Admin) Wenn ich frage dann ja , sonst nicht. Aber bis auf solche dinge kann ich auch alles 
Also falls da jemand hilfe braucht einfach Fragen. 


PS: Roman deinen Status werd ich auch mal um ne Stufe heben lassen die tage


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. November 2010)

Hey,
wollte mir nu ne GTX480 AMP zulegen und frag jetzt mal so in die Runde, ob jmd Erfahrung mit der Karte hat. Soll ja ultraleise sein, wie siehts denn z.B. mit der Spannung aus, lässt sich die regeln?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. November 2010)

ähm, hol dir doch gleich ne gtx 580. ist auch deutlich leiser als gtx 480.

und vorallem, damit kann man den bot ziemlich aufräumen

Es kommt jetzt zur Asus GTX 580 ein ziemlich neues geiles Tool.

GPU TweakIt. wer den Mainboardableger kennt, weiß des zu schätzen. das beste, man kann den Takt vom Laptop aus steuern! das hat sicher imense vorteile. achso, volt mod für die karte gibts auch schon(gpu-v, mem-v, pll-v) und auch ein cold slow bios. damit hat die Karte angeblich überhaupt keinen cold bug!


die karte ist sicher sehr intressnt.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ü50 (9. November 2010)

HWbot hat das gleiche Prob. wie in den letzten Tagen. Ergabniss übermittelt, keine Punkte


----------



## Hollywood (9. November 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ähm, hol dir doch gleich ne gtx 580. ist auch deutlich leiser als gtx 480.
> 
> und vorallem, damit kann man den bot ziemlich aufräumen
> 
> ...



Das kann mal wohl laut sagen! Das Ding ist .... Hammer!
Passt nur leider gar nicht in mein Programm.....


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. November 2010)

Naja schon, nur kostet mich ne GTX580 halt um die 440€ im Referenzdesign, wobei ich jetzt bei der AMP vorläufig (er wollt nochmal drüber schlafen) 280€ inkl. ausgemacht habe. Als Schüler überlegt man da bei 10% Leistungsunterschied nicht lange  (<= die AMP ist ja etwas höher getaktet)

Mit etwas OC komm ich nämlich auch so auf die Leistung meiner beiden 5850. Da fehlen noch etwa 10-15%, und das sollte mit einer GTX480 zu schaffen sein 
Deswegen fragte ich ja auch nach der Spannungsregelung


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. November 2010)

achso, die ist gebraucht^^. wusst ich net.

das layout ist das gleiche wie bei der normalen gtx 480. also spannungsregelung funktioniert


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2010)

Naja, der GF110 soll aber deutlich weniger ******* sein als der GF100


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. November 2010)

@eiswolf: Das hört man gerne  Bin gespannt ob er jetzt drauf eingeht. Neu ist die zwar auch nicht mehr so teuer wie sie mal war, aber gebraucht kriegt man halt doch noch deutlich bessere Konditionen.
Dank der ganzen MPs in den Foren gibts jetzt für mich quasi nur noch gebraucht ^^

@zotac: Der GF100 ist etwas stromhungriger und hat etwas weniger Leistung. Der Aspekt der Lautstärke wird hervorragend ausgeschaltet durch den AMP Kühler (sogar noch 2-3db leiser als ne GTX460 unter Last, und der Kühler ist ja bekanntlich schon 1A).
Übertaktbarkeit ist auch ausreichend gegeben. So viele Vorteile hat der GF110 auch nicht, bin sowieso der Meinung das Ding sollte eigentlich GTX485 heißen


----------



## Matti OC (9. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> HWbot hat das gleiche Prob. wie in den letzten Tagen. Ergabniss übermittelt, keine Punkte



Hi, kannst du mal deine NB hoch ziehen, 4,3 GHz sollte dicke gehen, dann kommen auch viel mehr FPS in 3D. 
Und vllt mal über 200 BCLK ( OPI auf kleinsten wert 4800), beim Ram auf Bandbreite gehen, Teiler 2 zu 10 Cl 9 10 9 9 22 88  zum an testen.

nur als Vorschlag

Lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (10. November 2010)

Matti OC , werde ich mal ausprobieren danke für den Tipp


----------



## Papzt (10. November 2010)

Moin. Habe mal ein paar Fragen...
Und zwar lohnt es sich "Retro Hardware" zu Benchen/OCen?...beispielsweise Trident/ Diamond Karten etc. Habe noch viele ältere Grafikkarten/CPUs rumliegen deswegen frage ich


----------



## Alriin (10. November 2010)

Natürlich lohnt sich das. 

Wir haben viele die fast ausschließlich Retro-Zeug benchen.


----------



## Papzt (10. November 2010)

Okay gut dann werd ich mich vllt auch mal anmelden. Ich dachte nur, dass man dafür evtl keine Punkte oder so bekommt, da ich manche Sachen garicht in der Datenbank finde


----------



## Lippokratis (10. November 2010)

also bei Prozessoren kannst du eigentlich fast immer alles benchen, je nachdem wie viel Zeit du hast . Aber bei Grafikkarten wird es erst interessant, wenn sie 32bit Farbqualität können. Die Karten die kein 32bit können, wie die Voodoos unter der Voodoo 4, bringen keine Punkte, weil die Benchmarks nicht mit den Standardeinstellungen laufen.


----------



## Papzt (10. November 2010)

ok...dann kann ich ja einfach mal anfangen. Zeit ist genug da, mache ich ja nur nebenbei. Ist denn auch ohne Dice/LN2 etwas an Punkten abzugreifen?....damit habe ich nämlich keine Erfahrung und auch keine Möglichkeiten


----------



## Lippokratis (10. November 2010)

logo. Gerade bei den älteren ist mir Luft mehr zu holen als bei den neuen Prozessoren.


----------



## Papzt (10. November 2010)

Genau deswegen frage ich. Bei neuen ist ja meistens kaum etwas drin. Aber gut dann werd ich mal ein bisschen probieren und wenn etwas gutes bei rauskommt meld ich mich im Bot an


----------



## Moose83 (10. November 2010)

Dann leg dich ins Zeug, und Benche, Benche, Benche, auf das du viele Punkte für uns holst!Viel Glück!


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. November 2010)

Würde mich auch anmelden, wenn "nichts gutes" dabei rauskommt  Sind auch Submissions, die ein oder anderen Punkte werden schon irdendwo drin sein und das summiert sich dann ^^
Aber ich denke, dass da auch so noch gut was abzugreifen ist


----------



## Vaykir (11. November 2010)

also mit standardhardware bekommst da jedenfalls kaum was zustande. da müssen schon klassiker bei sein. ich setzte atm auf mein q6600 und dann der sich mal in naher zukunft bei dice den arsch abfriert.


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

> Dann leg dich ins Zeug, und Benche, Benche, Benche, auf das du viele Punkte für uns holst!Viel Glück!


Ist ja bald Wochenende....meine Freundin hat Nachtschicht, also hab ich Zeit 


> Würde mich auch anmelden, wenn "nichts gutes" dabei rauskommt


Ist doch peinlich dann  Ich geb erstmal mein bestes und dann guck ich mir mal die Ergebnisse im Bot an, mal sehen ob was geht. 
Neuere Grafikkarten am besten mit nem i7 benchen oder reicht dort auch ein PhenomII? ... hab noch eine X1650 XT Pro Gemini


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall i7  - je schneller, desto besser. 4 GHz sollten ja mindestens gehen in allen 3D-Benches 
Phenom II ist keine wirklich gute Plattform zum Benchen.


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Naja hätte ja sein können, dass er auch reicht wegen des Alters der Grafikkarte. 
dann.....werde ich das mal lassen, denn nur dafür eine i7 Plattform zu kaufen ist mir zu teuer.
Benche ich eben nur die alten Karten


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2010)

na dann bench mit den Phenom II, hat sich nru so angehört, als ob du beides hast. Klar kann man auch mit dem PII Punkte holen.
Gogo


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Okay gut. 4GHz+ sind ja auch drin. Mal sehen ob ich etwas erreiche...aber bei den alten CPUs bin ich relativ zuversichtlich


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> na dann bench mit den Phenom II, hat sich nru so angehört, als ob du beides hast. Klar kann man auch mit dem PII Punkte holen.
> Gogo



Aber nicht unter Luft 
Zumindest nicht mit neuen Karten bzw welche die im Ranking schon mit nem i7 gebencht wurden sind.


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Ältere PCIe Karten. ne X1650 XT Gemini hab ich noch


----------



## Lippokratis (11. November 2010)

Mit der Karte gehen schon Punkte. ein X1650XT Crossfire Gespann haben nicht viel gebencht, also gibt es schon mal mehr als die üblichen 0,1 Punkte pro Submission. Mit dem Phenom 2 sollte im 06er ja doch was gehen. Einfach mal testen


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Ich probiere es einfach. 06... da kann ich ja sogar 2 Kerne abschalten, damit die restlichen 4 höher gehen. Oder lohnt es sich da,noch einen e8400/8600 zu nehmen?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. November 2010)

der 06 mag Multicore Prozessoren. den E8600 sind im 01er und 03 besser. Im 05 da müsstest du mal testen, was besser ist. Mit AMDs kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Eh naja aber wirklich gut skaliert das ja nicht auf mehr Kerne, zumindest nicht von 4 auf 6, ein paar Punkte. naja einfach mal testen


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. November 2010)

Ich hatte mit 4 Kernen unter Luft 4,15Ghz geschafft mit 2 Kernen ca. 4,3 Ghz (Phenom 2 X4 965). Also je nachdem musste mal gucken was besser geht.
4Ghz sollten für solche alten Karten reichen.


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Ja ich gucke mir einfach die Punkte an. Unter Luft habe ich mit 6 Kernen ziemlich genau 4GHz, mal sehen was mit 4 Kernen geht.... egal man siehts ja dann. Die Athlons und Athlon XPs zu testen wird eh mehr Spaß machen


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2010)

Wollte mich mal noch an das optimieren der Subtimings machen. Welche bringen da was, bei den Bezeichnungen blick ich nicht so durch


----------



## Mega Rage (11. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal noch an das optimieren der Subtimings machen. Welche bringen da was, bei den Bezeichnungen blick ich nicht so durch



Da sind eigentlich nur die ersten 4 interessant, der rest ist unwichtig.


----------



## Alriin (11. November 2010)

Unwichtig stimmt nicht ganz.... es gibt einige Werte wie trfc die den Score etwas verbessern können. Natürlich nur im Komma-Bereich.


----------



## Semih91 (11. November 2010)

Ist das auch nur bei DDR3-Ram der Fall oder auch bei DDR2?


----------



## Mega Rage (11. November 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ist das auch nur bei DDR3-Ram der Fall oder auch bei DDR2?



Jup, das ist bei beiden so.


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade ein bisschen getestet, was auf jeden Fall ein dickes Plus bringt, ist den Performance Level zu verändern


----------



## Turrican (11. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein bisschen getestet, was auf jeden Fall ein dickes Plus bringt, ist den Performance Level zu verändern


Allerdings.
Ich hab grad am Commando mit PL=6 etwas rumgealbert. Das bringt einiges.


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2010)

*meiner* Wollte einfach mal Post # 10.000 haben


----------



## Professor Frink (11. November 2010)

Also wenn das kein waschechter Spam ist !!
Ich fordere den selfpwn


----------



## zcei (11. November 2010)

greetz^^
1000 Seiten HWBot gelaber


----------



## Mega Rage (11. November 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also wenn das kein waschechter Spam ist !!
> Ich fordere den selfpwn



Genau! Ich hol gleich den Mod 

Damit das kein OT ist: Mein RE und die 3870 x2 ist da und mal kurz angetestet und bis jetzt 610 mhz fsb@H20


----------



## Don_Dan (11. November 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> Ich hab grad am Commando mit PL=6 etwas rumgealbert. Das bringt einiges.



Echt? Funktionieren denn beim Commando die PL-Settings überhaupt richtig?
Und PL6 bei welchem FSB? *g*


----------



## Turrican (11. November 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Echt? Funktionieren denn beim Commando die PL-Settings überhaupt richtig?
> Und PL6 bei welchem FSB? *g*


Doch, geht problemlos mit 6. Ich hatte aber unter 400Mhz FSB, da ich mit dem Board nur P4/Celeron (Prescott/Cedar Mill) teste.


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2010)

Bei mir ging auch PL6, bei FSB 420 mit nem E2140. Nur komisch, das er im Moment keine Benches schafft, bei diesem Takt Vorhin ist SuperPi durchgelaufen, jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Don_Dan (11. November 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Doch, geht problemlos mit 6. Ich hatte aber unter 400Mhz FSB, da ich mit dem Board nur P4/Celeron (Prescott/Cedar Mill) teste.



Aber bringt es auch was für die Performance, hast du das mal getestet?
Mit MemSet einstellen kann man es, das weiß ich, aber als ich es getestet habe hat es nix gebracht... Hab ich was falsch gemacht? ^^



Moose83 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging auch PL6, bei FSB 420 mit nem E2140. Nur komisch, das er im Moment keine Benches schafft, bei diesem Takt Vorhin ist SuperPi durchgelaufen, jetzt nicht mehr.



Auch auf einem Commando?


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2010)

Nein, mit dem Gigaybte EP45T ExtremeBrachte bei einem kurzen Test bei SuperPI fast ne halbe Sekunde


----------



## Freakezoit (11. November 2010)

Schön zu hören das es zu deiner zufriedenheit funktioniert 

PS: nächste woche kommt was  - Batch 3031A241 ( na was ist des wohl )


----------



## Matti OC (12. November 2010)

Hi, 
@ Dr.House, viel besser mit dem UNCore Takt und Ram Takt , vllt. macht dein Ram auch 7-8-7-21 (88) bei dem Takt, wenn das Elpida Hyper Chips sind.

Leider sind es nicht die guten Elpida Hyper Chips, was geht ist: 7 9 7 21 70 (kurz mal versucht, abgestimmt mit Alex)  
----------------------------------------------------------

@ Hollywood, b4 LN2?

Erstmal die Graka austesten, ohne Vcore anzuheben 856/ 1711 / 1120

lg Matti


----------



## Dr.House (12. November 2010)

@ Matti OC

habe mich verguckt, dachte das wäre das Ergebniss von Ü50, daher das Komentar. 
Er hatte ja immer UNcore bei ~ 3300 und Ram bei ~770 deswegen dachte ich er hätte Gas gegeben.


----------



## Mega Rage (12. November 2010)

Hey ich hab mal mein RE weiter getestet und bei 615 mhz FSB häng ich gerade.
Ich bräuchte noch ein wenig Hilfe beim Feintuning.

Meine Einstellungen:

FSB: 615 mhz
Ram: 922 mhz (2:3) 
Multi: 7 (der 6er macht bei mir manchmal probleme) 
CPU: 1,47 V
Vdimm: 1,84 V
FSB Termination: 1,45 V
CPU PLL: 1,6 V
Strap to NB: 266mhz
NB vcore: 1,65 V
PL: 11

CPU delay: 400 
NB delay: 200 


CPU ist ein E8600
Ram ist Gskill 1333 mhz @1,5 V


----------



## Lippokratis (12. November 2010)

versuch mal eine höhere Strap. 333 oder 400.


----------



## Mega Rage (12. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> versuch mal eine höhere Strap. 333 oder 400.



Hab ich schon und die liefen entweder gleich gut oder schlechter


----------



## Semih91 (12. November 2010)

Mehr Volt zu den Rams geben vllt und etwas weniger NB Voltage? Und etwsa mehr CPU VOltage oder so? Manchmal schadet weniger nicht


----------



## Mega Rage (12. November 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Mehr Volt zu den Rams geben vllt und etwas weniger NB Voltage? Und etwsa mehr CPU VOltage oder so? Manchmal schadet weniger nicht



Die Rams brauchen des die sind ja nur bis 1333 mhz zugelassen aber wegen der Nb probier ich das mal


----------



## Semih91 (12. November 2010)

Du benutzt DDR3 Ram oder bin ich jetzt ganz verwirrt?


----------



## Mega Rage (12. November 2010)

ja RE ist DDR3


----------



## Moose83 (12. November 2010)

Ist das ein P45 Board? Wenn dann ist deine NBcore zu krass, das macht die nicht lange mitIch höhre bei 1,45V da auf, wassergekühlt.Bei der VCore kannste noch bis 1,55V gehen und PLL 0,1V höher.Gib der Southbridge mal noch 0,1V mehr, bei mir hilfts!
Edit, ist ja nen X48. Da weis ich leider nicht, wie hoch du NBvore gehen kannst. Was hat die Standart Core?


----------



## mAlkAv (12. November 2010)

1.65V sind zum Benchen eigentlich voll in Ordnung, solange die Temperatur passt geht auch noch mehr. Asus hat sich da mit der WLP Auftragung nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2010)

Sagt mal findet ihr GTX480 Referenzdesign ohne Garantie gegen 2x5850 mit Restgarantie 1:1 für gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2010)

Nicht wirklich.
Schon garnicht bei der zu erwartenden Leistung einer GTX570.
Worum geht's den im speziellen?


----------



## Mega Rage (12. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Sagt mal findet ihr GTX480 Referenzdesign ohne Garantie gegen 2x5850 mit Restgarantie 1:1 für gerechtfertigt?



Ich würde auch sagen das das kein allzu guter Tausch ist.
Wenn dann ne GTX 580 oder wenigstens eine GTX 480 AMP! oder so was in der Richtung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2010)

Naja der Wert der 5850er sinkt ja ziemlich drastisch, zZ kann man mit nem Verkaufspreis von 150 inkl. rechnen wenn man glück hat... (NP 180€) Somit 2x5850 ~ GTX480. Wollte ja von meinem CF runter, da mir ATi mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Geist geht mit ihren Treibern etc und versuche daher, mir grade ne Karte im CB Forum zu ertauschen ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. November 2010)

^^Ihm läuft schon das Wasser aus dem Mund so wie er reagiert  (aber die Karte ohne OVP und sonnst was mit rumgefuschten Bios, naja ).


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ihm läuft schon das Wasser aus dem Mund so wie er reagiert  (aber die Karte ohne OVP und sonnst was mit rumgefuschten Bios, naja ).


Wie darf ich das verstehen? 
Naja ich werd das Teil wahrscheinlich selbst abholen und dort testen, ist keine 50km von mir entfernt. Und falls mal was nicht funzt, wird der mich auch nicht hängen lassen ^^ Adresse hab ich ja.
Hab noch nen USB Stick mit rausgehandelt^^


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde die bei Ebay oder sonstwo verticken und ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen lassen.
Dann bekommst du für ~300 eine *neue* GTX480 oder halt eine GTX570 (bin selber gespannt wieviel die kosten wird) die noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen soll.


----------



## blackbolt (12. November 2010)

so erster Test bestanden
i5 760 @ 4013 MHz
Kingston HyperX 2250CL9 @ 1003 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 
alles auf Auto 
mal schauen morgen wird mal richtig getestet
mfg stefan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2010)

Schön.
Sag mal, fügst du deine HW-Bot Signatur eigentlich jedes mal von Hand ein?
Irgendwie ist die an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2010)

Ja, eben nicht in der Signatur. xD


----------



## blackbolt (12. November 2010)

klappt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2010)

Hast du den [.img][./img] Tag benutzt? (ohne . natürlich). Also da dürfte jetzt URL vorstehen, das ersetzt du einfach durch IMG.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. November 2010)

du musst der Benutzergruppe HWBot beitretten im Kontrollzentrum, dann bist du auch kein Komplett-PC-Käufer mehr sondern ein PCGHX-HWBot-Member, dann klappt es mit der Signatur vom Bot


----------



## blackbolt (12. November 2010)

hat gefuntzt
vielen dank
mfg stefan


----------



## Professor Frink (12. November 2010)

Scheint so, dass ers hingekriegt hat 
*edit:* Damn, zu spät


----------



## Moose83 (12. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade noch mal mit dem E2140 rumgespielt, und siehe da, bei FSB 400 ist nicht SchlußWas ich nur eigenartig finde, ist das mit den MCH StrapsBei 333MHz ist bei 400FSB Schluss und bei Strap266 gehts bis 420Irgendwie eigenartig. Kann es sein, das manche CPU´s mit niedrigeren Straps besser laufen?


----------



## anselm (12. November 2010)

Wir haben heute mal unser Benchboard fertig gestellt. 
Haben das aus Spaß mal selber gebastelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. November 2010)

Sehr schick 
Aufjedenfall besser als irgendwas gekauftes ---> Selfmade FTW.
Obwohl ich auch einen Dimastech hab


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das manche CPU´s mit niedrigeren Straps besser laufen?



Die CPU ist dabei nicht das entscheidende, sondern dein Board.
Trotzdem find ich's komisch.


----------



## Moose83 (12. November 2010)

Muss schon irgendwie an der CPU liegen, mit dem Q9650 ist der 333er Strap der beste, beim E4300 auch


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2010)

Wenn ich richtig Informiert bin setzt der Strap die Chipsatzinternen Timings um.
Je höher der Strap umso schlechter die Timings.


----------



## blackbolt (13. November 2010)

moin
Hwbot hat schon wieder probleme dauert schon über 1stunde und ergebnisse sind immer noch nicht berechnet
mfg stefan

ps: hab noch ein mainboard problem 
jedesmal wenn ich das nt ausschalte und wieder anschalte muss ich alles im bios neu einstellen???


----------



## Schnitzel (13. November 2010)

Bios Batterie leer?


----------



## Moose83 (13. November 2010)

Jo, Batterie leer. Bei mir fehlt auch noch ein Ergebnis, ist ebenfalls nicht berechnet.
@Schnitzel, der Strap verändert die Timings der NB, je niedriger, umso straffer sind die eingestellt. Deswegen wundert mich das ja auch, eigentlich sollte man mit höherem Strap weiterkommen, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## blackbolt (13. November 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Bios Batterie leer?



das mainboard habe ich vor 3 tagen gekauft kann eigentlich nicht sein????


----------



## Moose83 (13. November 2010)

Vielleicht lag es ja bei deinem Händler auch schon längerTeste es doch einfach aus!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Schnitzel, der Strap verändert die Timings der NB, je niedriger, umso straffer sind die eingestellt. Deswegen wundert mich das ja auch, eigentlich sollte man mit höherem Strap weiterkommen, nicht umgekehrt.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

Erster CPU-Z Versuch: -Shi-'s 2250.18 mhz CPU-Z run with Sempron 64 3400+ (Manila) @ 2250.2MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. November 2010)

Kleine Zwischenfrage:
Meine GTX480 scheint nicht so gut OCbar zu sein, Standardtakt sind ja 701/1401/1848. Schon bei 720/1440/1848 mit Standardspannung gibts nen Freeze innerhalb von ein paar Minuten.
Normal? oO


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

Das ist schon echt wenig... und wie geht sie mit Spannung ab?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2010)

Ich weiß schon warum das Bios angepasst wurde


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. November 2010)

Naja 1V und Freeze bei 730 ^^ Kann aber auch am Speicher gelegen haben, der war bei 1950 oder so.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2010)

^^Versuch erst eins nach dem anderen und schau wie weit du mit Chip u. Shader kommst (das macht noch am meisten aus)


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. November 2010)

Hab eben irgendwo gelesen, dass die Spannung für GPU und Speicher zusammenhängt... Stimmt das?  
OC ist bei der Karte ja sowieso einfach nur krass, theoretisch kann der Chip noch doppelt so viel (gibt ja auf hwbot einige Subs mit über 1400 Core), aber jetzt schon 92°...


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

Haste den Stockkühler drauf?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. November 2010)

Ja, blasen aber noch 2 120er mehr oder weniger direkt drauf. Dafür bleibt sie dann halt leiser.
Hab auch noch ne GTS als PhysX drin, aber die sitzt so weit unten, dass der Kühler der GTX davon nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

Ich probier jetzt nochmal ne Runde Metro2033 bei 1V und 750/1500, geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## blackbolt (13. November 2010)

hab gerade 45 points fürs team geholt 
mich macht nur stuzzig das die 3dmark 05/06 klasse laufen
der 01 läuft überhaubt nicht gut
der 03 und aqua laufen solala???
woran liegt das ????


----------



## Lippokratis (13. November 2010)

05 und 06 sind eher CPUlastig. Gerade der 06er. 03 ist der einzige wahre Grafikkartenbenchmark, weil es dort nur auf die Grafikkarte(ein bisschen Prozessor) drauf ankommt und der 01er läuft auf einen Core2Duo E8XXX immer noch am besten liegt glaube ich am großen L2 Cache. auch gibt es beim 01er viele Tweaks die noch einige Punkte bringen. die taktraten der Grafikkarte sind ja schon nichts schlecht


----------



## Moose83 (13. November 2010)

Hab jetzt auch meine ersten 50 Points fürs Team gemacht, jeder Punkt ist ja wichtig. Sobald ich nächstes Jahr die Plattform wechsel, werde ich Sockel 775 mit Dice benchen


----------



## Matti OC (14. November 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Matti OC
> 
> habe mich verguckt, dachte das wäre das Ergebniss von Ü50, daher das Komentar.
> Er hatte ja immer UNcore bei ~ 3300 und Ram bei ~770 deswegen dachte ich er hätte Gas gegeben.



Hi, -ja-das hatte ich ihn schon geschrieben, BCLK haut jetzt hin aber beim Ram und NB schaut es schlecht aus 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Wieviel Spannung sollte ich maximal auf die Northbridge eines P45 geben? Will gerate einen E6300 übertakten


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2010)

Standard sollten 1,1V sein.
Mit 1,35 hab ich 600 hin bekommen mit einem E8500.

Hast du den alten oder den neuen E6300?


----------



## Matti OC (14. November 2010)

Hi, du musst viel FSB  Volt geben, dass brauchen die alten CPUs´.
lg


----------



## blackbolt (14. November 2010)

Fast die 100 Punkte voll
mal schauen da geht bestimmt noch was

und nächstes Wochenende ist noch ne dicke 8800GTX am Start

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Ist der alte E6300, nicht der PentiumOberhalb von 500 FSB wird der instabil, NB ist bei 1.4V und VTT bei 1.54V, PLL bei 1.8V.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. November 2010)

Hi,

wieiviel Vcore gibst du der CPU?

Hier mein Ergebnis unter Wasser...bald kommt DICE 
Viel höher wirst auch du nicht kommen, da die CPU Kälte braucht.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. November 2010)

Also 1.6V vertragen die Kleinen mit ordentlicher Luftkühlung mindestens 

Mein E6300 hat mit Luft selbst die 3.6GHz nur mit Ach und Krach geschafft für eine Validation wegen der FSB Mauer(~515MHz).
Mit Dice gingen dann 570MHz+ FSB / 4GHz CPU-Z Validation bei ca. 1.38V VTT und 1.9V PLL Spannung.

Die VTT ist nach meiner Erfahrung bei dir zu hoch.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Bei mir ist die Wall bei rund 510FSB gekommen. Also meinst du, ich sollte mal weniger VTT testen, Vcore ist rund 1.7V und PLL bei 1.9VBeim E4300 hat 1.54V VTT geholfen, ihn stabil zu bekommen zum Benchen.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. November 2010)

Bei mir haben mehr als 1.4V VTT immer nur schlechtere Ergebnisse gebracht bei den E6x00ern. Mainboard war ein Asus X38.

Deine Spannungen sind ja alle schon recht ordentlich für LuKü, die Vcore kannst du wahrscheinlich auch runterschrauben.
Ansonsten hilft wohl nur noch Kälte um den FSB auszubauen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Ich benche mit WaKüWerde mal mit weniger VTT testen, vielleicht geht ja noch was


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2010)

Um den Max FSB zu testen würde ich sowieso erstmal mit dem Multi und der Vcore runter.
Danach kannst du dich immer noch um den Rest kümmern.

Apropos - mein NF7 läuft wieder, lag am Kingston Speicher.
Der verträgt sich wohl nicht mit dem Board.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Hab mit Multi 6 getestetBei FSB510 ist Schluß. Und zum Benchen komme ich auf FSB507 mit Multi 7, mehr geht nicht.Schön, das dein Abit wieder läuft!


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2010)

Ich hab wohl jetzt so 25 Sockel A CPU's vor der Brust.
Und dann hab ich gerade noch 10 AGP Karten im Bundle gekauft, die kommen danach auf das Asrock VSTA .
Und für 12€ hab ich auch noch 4x256 MB D9GKW in der Bucht geschossen,
 die haben im ersten Test bei FSB550 mit 4-4-4-4 bei 2,1V auf einem ollen P965er Board geschafft


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. November 2010)

@Moose
Es kann gut sein, dass dein Board dicht macht...

Mein altes Biostar(P35) hat bei 512MHz dicht gemacht.
Mein jetztiges Asus P5Q-E macht bei ~525MHz dicht; bei einem E6300
Mit einem E8600 macht es über 600MHz FSB.

@Schnizel

Ich habe mir auch ein NF7 organisiert...ich hoffe Freakzoit verschickt es bald


----------



## anselm (14. November 2010)

Dann macht mal ein paar Punkte mit Sockel A.
Da kann man ordenlich abstauben. 
min. 80% unserer Punkte kommen von Sockel A.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

@Hirschi, das Board macht da nicht dicht, mein Q9650 lief da schon mal mit 515FSB, weiter habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, -ja-das hatte ich ihn schon geschrieben, BCLK haut jetzt hin aber beim Ram und NB schaut es schlecht aus
> 
> lg


@ Matti OC Kann es an den Rams selber liegen? das sind nur Corsair 1333 MHz. Bei 2:10 gehen die nur bis 1894MHz. danach startet das Süs nicht mehr.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Hirschi, das Board macht da nicht dicht, mein Q9650 lief da schon mal mit 515FSB, weiter habe ich nicht getestet.



Das meine ich auch nicht...
Die CPU braucht Kälte dann kommst du sicher höher


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Die CPU hat trotzdem gut Punkte für mich abgeworfen, du hast jetzt leider ein bisschen wenigerHab weniger Takt, aber bessere Ergebnisse. Du solltest mal noch etwas optimieren


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. November 2010)

> Du solltest mal noch etwas optimieren


Da hast du recht...

Mit einem getweaktem OS und Dice kommen bestimmt ein paar Punkte zusammen.
Aber das kann noch etwas dauern, ich denke ich werde mir um Weihnachten rum ein wenig Dice bestellen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Das werde ich irgendwann nächstes Jahr auch machen, wenn ich auf einen anderen Sockel umsteigeBis dahin bleibst bei WaKü, ist ja mein Hauptsystem.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. November 2010)

Ich werkele jetzt schon den ganzen Tag daran, meine GTX480 zum laufen zu bekommen. Das BIOS war übrigens doch nicht fehlerhaft. Ich habs zurückgeflasht und hab immer noch dasselbe Problem.
Habe jetzt grade mal versucht, die Last ein bisschen anders auf die Schienen des NTs zu verteilen, und zwar hängt die jetzt mim 8 Pin normal am NT und der 6 Pin geht an nen 4-Pin-Molex dran. Vlt bringts ja was.

Temps sind iO, hab eben nochmal neue WLP draufgeschmiert und den Kühler mit anderen Schrauben befestigt, die sich besser anziehen lassen. Sind jetzt 32° im Idle bei Standard-Lüftersteuerung ^^

Ansonsten werd ich wohl das OS (mal wieder ) neu aufsetzen müssen...


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Geht ja schnell, mache ich in letzter Zeit auch öfters, wegem benchen. Wie zwinge ich die GTX295 dauerhaft in 3D Mode?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. November 2010)

@Moose: Versuchs mal durch OC im Rivatuner  Bei mir hat damals schon 1MHz mehr gereicht, damit die Karte nicht mehr runtertaktete. Soweit ich weiß, umgeht der Afterburner dieses "Problem", das heißt die Karte geht weiterhin ordnungsgemäß in den Stromsparmodus.


----------



## Matti OC (14. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Matti OC Kann es an den Rams selber liegen? das sind nur Corsair 1333 MHz. Bei 2:10 gehen die nur bis 1894MHz. danach startet das Süs nicht mehr.



Hi, 1333 auf 1894 ist dann aber voll ok  
versuch doch mal die NB etwas hör zu bekommen, die steht zur Zeit bei dir auf 3300 MHz vllt immer einen Multi hör gehen und testen. Meine NB geht max 4700 MHz. 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Braucht jemand eine GTX295 in Dualbauweise inklusive Watercool Heatkiller? Dann PN an mich


----------



## Professor Frink (14. November 2010)

Mach dafür mal nen vernünftigen VThread auf. So ist das gegen die Forumsregeln


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Jo, mach ich nochMuss halt noch Bilder machen und so.Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, beim PCMark 05 sind meine transparent Window Werte sehr niedrig, im Vergleich zu anderen mit änlichen Takt. Liegt das an Win7?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2010)

transparent windows ist auf win7 langsamer als auf vista. (win 7 liegt bei 3k bis 5k, vista bei etwa 10k) am schnellsten ist server 2008. da hab ich selbst mit meinem amd system über 13k geschafft


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Danke für den TipDann werde ich den PCmark noch mal mit Vista wiederholen. Sollten dann ja noch ne ganze Ecke besser werden die Werte! Wieviel macht das aus?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. November 2010)

es hängt leider stark von der cpu ab.

in meinen test mit dem amd, war server 2008 deutlich am schnellsten, dann vista und dann 7.

aber mit dem i7 875 war wiederum win 7 am schnellsten.(virus test war bei vista und server 2008 deutlich langsamer als in win7. das macht mehr aus als das transparent windows)

ich denke hier muss man selber vergleichen was schneller ist.


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2010)

Ich bin bei keiner CPU unter Win7 über 4K gekommen, ich glaube daher meinen schlechten Werte verglichen mit anderen Ergebnissen


----------



## blackbolt (15. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> 05 und 06 sind eher CPUlastig. Gerade der 06er. 03 ist der einzige wahre Grafikkartenbenchmark, weil es dort nur auf die Grafikkarte(ein bisschen Prozessor) drauf ankommt und der 01er läuft auf einen Core2Duo E8XXX immer noch am besten liegt glaube ich am großen L2 Cache. auch gibt es beim 01er viele Tweaks die noch einige Punkte bringen. die taktraten der Grafikkarte sind ja schon nichts schlecht



also xp habe ich meines wissens schon recht weit getweakt 
was bringt eigentlich Win7 habe ich auch mitbestellt aber noch nicht aufgespielt????
habe gesehen viele benutzen den forceware 182.50 bringt das was???habe mal gelesen das der 175 forceware mit der beste ist???

würde mich über ein paar tipps freuenkommt ja auch dem team zu gute

mfg stefan


----------



## mAlkAv (15. November 2010)

Nimm die FW190.62 und für den 3DM01 FW169.21


----------



## chillinmitch (15. November 2010)

NickShih's 71167 Punkte im Vantage mit 4x 580gtx 1100/1200 und 980X@6 Ghz. klick . Neuer WR!
Und die reden schon von 80K mit nem SR2. Einfach krank. Aber geil.


----------



## Moose83 (15. November 2010)

Soll ich für PCMark 05 Vista in der 32 oder 64 Bit Variante installieren?Und mit SP1 oder ohne?


----------



## blackbolt (15. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Soll ich für PCMark 05 Vista in der 32 oder 64 Bit Variante installieren?Und mit SP1 oder ohne?



vista ohne sp1 ist extem verbugt und es laufen viele treiber nicht richtig gerade die sata (raid) treiber machen immer bluescreens 

also vista 64bit mit sp1 drauf machen


----------



## Moose83 (15. November 2010)

Danke für den TipMuss ich aber noch SP1 integrieren, hab 64bit nur ohne SP. Hab mal kurz mit Vista 32bit getestet, und schon 1300 Punkte mehr mit einem E6300Vista:Moose83's 16317 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3528MHz

Win7:Moose83's 14952 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3535MHz

Mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen, meine XP Startup Werte schwanken von 180 bis 205MB/sWie kann ich das verhindern?
Sorry, Ändernbutton vergessen!


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. November 2010)

@Moose. Gar kein schlechter Score, ich schaff mit nem i7, ner SSD und ner 5850@1010/1230 auch nur so um die 20k. Also kommt mir zumindest absolut gesehen nicht übel vor.

PS: Braucht zufällig jemand ne GTX480? ^^ Ich krieg die bei mir nicht vernünftig ans Laufen, NT bricht zusammen


----------



## Moose83 (15. November 2010)

Na ja, ich benutze aber 2 SSD´s im Raid. Mit dem Q9650 bin ich bei knapp 21k, unter 7. Bei Vista sollten es da auch mehr werden.


----------



## speddy411 (16. November 2010)

Weiß einer ob die Kuma CPUs also ein 7750BE in meinem Fall allgemein nur ein geringen HTT schaffen?

Ich hab hier auf einem 790X-UD4P ein 7750 BE am laufen. Allerdings ist ab ca. 245HTT Schluss.

Das Board sollte eigentlich mehr packen und auch die Spannungen sind hoch genug um mehr zu packen.

Core: 1.5V
CPU NB: 1.5V
NB: 1.3V

HT Link und NB sind schon runtergedreht und laufen bei ca. 2000Mhz. Auch der Multi der CPU läuft bei 12. Also ist die CPU die Bremse, allerdings wundert es mich das die CPU nichtmal die 250 schafft. Weiß einer ob das bei der Architektur allgemein so ist ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2010)

Das wird wahrscheinlich an der CPU liegen, denn alle auf der Phenom-I-Architektur basierenden Prozessoren sind in der Hinsicht im Schnitt nicht so taktfreudig wie die neueren AMD-Chips. Bei den Kumas kann man aber anscheinend besonders viel Pech haben, siehe auch hier: techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - Reference Clock Limit with Phenom?
Ich habe das seinerzeit mit dem 7750 BE mangels Notwendigkeit (offener Multi) nie ernsthaft ausgetestet, meine mäßigen Hwbot-Ergebnisse habe ich im 23x-MHz-Bereich erzielt.


----------



## Semih91 (16. November 2010)

Stephan, hast du schon etwsa vom Oliver gehört bzgl. der T-Shirts? Kann man die noch kaufen/bestellen/reservieren?

LG


----------



## speddy411 (17. November 2010)

@Stephan:

Danke für die Antwort. 

Das die Phenom eher bescheiden sind wusste ich ja....aber so schlecht? Dann wird das Ding getestet und dann verkauft.


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Stephan, hast du schon etwsa vom Oliver gehört bzgl. der T-Shirts? Kann man die noch kaufen/bestellen/reservieren?
> 
> LG



Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - hwbot

PN an mich


----------



## Matti OC (17. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - hwbot
> 
> PN an mich




Und wie ist es jetzt mit den Namen aus, auf eigenen Kosten 

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

Jep.
Würde zu teuer wenn für jeden Individuell ein Druck gefertigt würde.


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2010)

was geht den bei hwbot ab die ziehen mir fast 2 punkte ab aber im personal ist kein eintrag????? das irgendwelche plätze schlechter geworden sind wie kann das sein????


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2010)

Einträge gibts nur für gute Platzierungen, ich galube bis Platz 10. Wenn du also mit einer Grafikkarte/CPU in allen Benchmarks von Platz 20 auf Platz 21 fällst verlierst du zwar Punkte aber ohne Benachrichtigung.


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Einträge gibts nur für gute Platzierungen, ich galube bis Platz 10. Wenn du also mit einer Grafikkarte/CPU in allen Benchmarks von Platz 20 auf Platz 21 fällst verlierst du zwar Punkte aber ohne Benachrichtigung.



danke das wusste ich noch nicht


----------



## speddy411 (17. November 2010)

Also mein 7750 ist echt ein Witz. Über 3400 komme ich mit CPU-Z nicht hinaus. Will gar nicht wissen wann der Schluss macht wenn ich auch noch damit benchen will.

Wird verkauft das Ding.


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Nimm die FW190.62 und für den 3DM01 FW169.21



nicht schlecht 5000 punkte mehr im 01 mit dem fw169.21
vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2010)

Ja an dem kommt man nicht vorbei im 3DM01 
Wenn du noch Reihenfolger und LOD's optimierst sind nochmal ein paar hundert Punkte mehr drin, oder hast du das schon gemacht?


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2010)

Und welchen nimmt man für ne gtx295 oder 580? Da funzen die ja glaub ich nicht


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2010)

Bei der GTX295 sollte der 182.50 im 01er das beste sein.


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2010)

Hab gerade mein CPU-Z mit nem Q9650 verbessertMoose83's 4662.99 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz) @ 4663MHz

Benchstable hab ich ihn jetzt so:Moose83's 8sec 209ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz) @ 4644MHz

War nur ein Testrun, morgen werde ich Windoof neu aufsetzen und tweaken, mal schauen, ob da noch paar Points drin sind. Reicht dieser Takt, um beim 01er mit ner GTX295 was zu holen?Was für Treiber soll ich für die anderen 3DMarks nehmen?Und welche Treiber sollte ich für WPrime, PiFast und SuperPI installieren?


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2010)

Also im 01er wirst du kaum was reißen, vor allem wegen der 2 GPU's. So ist die CPU Limitierung besonders hoch.

Für 2D Benches brauchst du gar keine Treiber, außer bei PiFast den Grafikkartentreiber ^^


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2010)

Aslo System neu aufsetzten, keine Treiber installieren und dann 2D Benches machen? Chipsatztreiber also alle weglassen? Und PiFast braucht GraKa Treiber?


----------



## mAlkAv (17. November 2010)

Braucht keine, läuft aber schneller. SuperPi am Besten auf einer extra Partition ohne allen Schnickschnack installieren, Chipsatztreiber brauchts nicht. PiFast kannst du dann auch auf der 3D Partition laufen lassen.


----------



## blackbolt (18. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ja an dem kommt man nicht vorbei im 3DM01
> Wenn du noch Reihenfolger und LOD's optimierst sind nochmal ein paar hundert Punkte mehr drin, oder hast du das schon gemacht?



lod´s damit meinst du doch in der nvidia systemsteuerung oder???

aber was verstehst du unter "Reihenfolger" kein plan was du damit meinst
mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (18. November 2010)

guck mal hier rein, dann wird klar was er mit Reihenfolge und LODs meint http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2010)

The beginning.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...i_sempron_2600_athlon_xp_42sec_125ms?new=true



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch auf einem total verrödeltem System und noch unter Luft.


----------



## blackbolt (18. November 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> guck mal hier rein, dann wird klar was er mit Reihenfolge und LODs meint http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html



sehr interessant 
vielen dank werde wohl heute direkt mal einen testen
mfg stefan

Nachtrag: da waren nochmal 150 Punkte mehr drinn im 3dM.01
vielen dank für die Tipps


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2010)

Schöne Ergebnisse Team und die 27000 Punkte geknackt


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2010)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle zur 27k Marke  Weiter so Jungs!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2010)

Der 3DMark 11 kommt noch diesen Monat:
3DMark-11-Launch am 30. Nov.: Preise, Features und Rabattaktion bekannt, neues Video - benchmark, 3dmark 11


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2010)

mal nee frage
warum bekomme ich hier eigentlich keine 2 punkte und kein goldpokal????
mfg stefan


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2010)

Der ursprüngliche Erste wurde gemeldet und aus dem Ranking genommen. Der Rest ist anscheinend nicht nachgerückt. Muss mal schauen wie ich das ändere.


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Erste wurde gemeldet und aus dem Ranking genommen. Der Rest ist anscheinend nicht nachgerückt. Muss mal schauen wie ich das ändere.



  vielen dank

ps: morgen knack ich den rank 1000 
mfg stefan


----------



## Turrican (19. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> mal nee frage
> warum bekomme ich hier eigentlich keine 2 punkte und kein goldpokal????
> mfg stefan


sollte nun passen.


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> sollte nun passen.



vielen dank hab schon gesehen
mfg stefan


----------



## blackbolt (20. November 2010)

hat sich doch gelohnt

über 70 Punkte fürs Team

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (20. November 2010)

Nice


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2010)

Hi, haste fein gemacht  

lg Matti 

PS:Teamintern, ich würde eine Kokü abgeben zum Schnupperpreis aber nur für Teammitglieder. (ich hab mir was neues zugelegt)


----------



## vidman (20. November 2010)

Kann ich auch Screens hochladen wenn die CPU aufgrund von Stromsparfunktion wieder runtergetaktet hat ? Oder sollte ich diese besser ausschalten um die "richtige" Taktrate anzuzeigen ?


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2010)

Ich denke mal, da wird es keine Probleme gehen.

lg


----------



## Dr.House (20. November 2010)

Was hast du dir denn gegönnt Matti ?   Kaskade ?


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2010)

Nee, nur bessere Kokü (hoffe ich mal)

lg


----------



## Mega Rage (20. November 2010)

@Matti OC: Ich hätte Interesse, kommt aber auf den Preis an weil ich noch Schüler bin.


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2010)

Hi, ich denke mal, den Preis den ich per PN, allen die nach gefragt haben, ist super fair.
 man muss auch bedenken, das so eine Vapochill LightSpeed nur was für dauer bencher was ist, die in 3D was reißen wollen. Man kann in ruhe alle Treiber und Settings Testen.
lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Ich habe das WE mal damit verbracht, Betriebssysteme zu testen. Also bei mir ist es so, das ich XP, Vista und 7 brauche. Jedes OS hat seine individuellen Stärken


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

Jup Moose83 , genau so schaut es aus.


----------



## Dr.House (21. November 2010)

Wofür ist denn Vista noch gut ... OS testen tue ich selten, eher nur Treiber ...


----------



## Dr.House (21. November 2010)

Wofür ist denn Vista noch gut ... OS testen tue ich selten, eher nur Treiber ...


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

ja, dann kommt es noch auf die Graka an.


----------



## Dr.House (21. November 2010)

Dann drehe ich lieber an der Taktschraube bei der HW ,als Tage lang mit testen zu verbringen... ,
oder frage halt dich Matti 

Es macht eben mehr Spaß


----------



## Ü50 (21. November 2010)

Was stimmt denn hier nicht?


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

Hi, sag mal du hast doch eine 285 und 275, vllt können wir Tauchen gegen zwei 280. 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (21. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, sag mal du hast doch eine 285 und 275, vllt können wir Tauchen gegen zwei 280.
> 
> lg Matti



Neee, das ist eine 8800 Ultra


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn hier nicht?



das deine NB nicht stimmt, war ja klar, vllt mal mehr QPI Spannung geben.

aber vllt es nur der falsche Treiber 

mit eine 980 sollte das doch dicke drin sein:

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=290873&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg

lg


----------



## Ü50 (21. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> das deine NB nicht stimmt, war ja klar, vllt mal mehr QPI Spannung geben.
> 
> aber vllt es nur der falsche Treiber
> 
> ...




Der Treiber wird zwar angezeigt jedoch der Catalyst wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

2005 versuch mal mit SetLod, LOD 3 oder LOD 30, im Atitray auf Leistung 
lg 

PS: Passat willkommen im Team, wozu hat man Freunde.


----------



## blackbolt (21. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe das WE mal damit verbracht, Betriebssysteme zu testen. Also bei mir ist es so, das ich XP, Vista und 7 brauche. Jedes OS hat seine individuellen Stärken



also welche stärke hat denn Vista???? ist doch eigentlich nur ein schlechters win 7 ????
mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2010)

Man munkelt über PCMark, aber frag da am besten mal Eiswolf93 oder Alriin, das sind 2 unserer PCMark-Experten 
Server 2008 für SuperPI ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Welchen Treiber nehm ich am besten für 3D Mark 01-Vantage bei ner X1650 Pro DDR2? Hab eben entdeckt, dass sich das Ding mit nem ZUsatzlüfter drauf doch übertakten lässt, ansonsten gabs schon nen Freeze beim Klick auf Übernehmen von 10MHz mehr Takt ^^

Bin momentan am 05er dran, schade nur, dass es so wenig Submissions damit gibt auf HWbot.

Edit: Ach ja, nehm ich da besser XP oder 7 Ultimate als Bench OS?


----------



## P.A.S.S.A.T (21. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> 2005 versuch mal mit SetLod, LOD 3 oder LOD 30, im Atitray auf Leistung
> lg
> 
> PS: Passat willkommen im Team, wozu hat man Freunde.



hi zusammen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also welche stärke hat denn Vista???? ist doch eigentlich nur ein schlechters win 7 ????
> mfg stefan



wPrime


----------



## mAlkAv (21. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber nehm ich am besten für 3D Mark 01-Vantage bei ner X1650 Pro DDR2? Hab eben entdeckt, dass sich das Ding mit nem ZUsatzlüfter drauf doch übertakten lässt, ansonsten gabs schon nen Freeze beim Klick auf Übernehmen von 10MHz mehr Takt ^^
> 
> Bin momentan am 05er dran, schade nur, dass es so wenig Submissions damit gibt auf HWbot.



Vantage läuft mit der Karte nicht 
Probier mal Catalyst 7.12/8.9/8.12.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Oh ja, hab ich auch grade gesehen, schon gewundert warum es keine Submissions mit der Karte gibt ^^ 
Okay und ich nehm an XP ist da besser als 7 Ultimate?


----------



## mAlkAv (21. November 2010)

Ich hab die Karte auch gehabt, allerdings nur mit XP getestet. Würde mich aber wundern wenn da Win7 schneller wäre.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Bin momentan auch dabei, 7 zu testen, und bei den 3-4 Tests gestern abend ist bis jetzt das rausgekommen (Anhang).
Nicht weltbewegend, aber da geht noch was  Und ich lade mir schon ne XP version dann kann ich das heute auch nochmal testen.


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

Die Punkte berechnung im Bot geht mal wieder nicht


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2010)

P.A.S.S.A.T schrieb:


> hi zusammen


 
hy 

Willkommen im Team 

Nice Points die du da mitbringst ...Award kommt in Reichweite


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2010)

Hey P.A.S.S.A.T  Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

@Dr. House, Vista ist bei WPrime einen Tick schneller als Win7Und PCMark 05 läuft eine ganze Ecke schneller. Egal welche CPU, bei Vista springen 1300-1600 Punkte mehr rausZu mindest bei mir!


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2010)

P.A.S.S.A.T schrieb:


> hi zusammen


Hi, schön dich hier im Team zu sehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Auch von mir natürlich herzlich willkommen @Passat


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Die Punkte berechnung im Bot geht mal wieder nicht



Ach so ein mist, ich dache heute machen wir die 28 k zu


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Also beim Vergleich der OS miteinander bin ich zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen: PiFast ganz klar XP, SuperPi auch XP, SuperPi32M Win7, Wprime geht klar an Vista und der PCMark05 klar an Vista
Von mir auch ein herzliches Wilkommen P.A.S.S.A.T, Happy Benching!


----------



## speddy411 (21. November 2010)

Server 03 sollte aber eigentlich bei Multicore nd SuperPi besser sein. Für Wprime und Multicore würde ich Server 08 R2 nehmen. Bei Singlecore nehme ich für alles XP.


----------



## FSB_ DerVollstrecker (21. November 2010)

So, nun bin ich durch Matti OC und Passat auch mit bei Euch im Team gelandet.  Viele Grüße.


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2010)

Und nochmal +200 Punkte 
Ein herzliches Willkommen im Team 
PS: Wenn du deine HWBOT-Signatur hier im Forum haben willst, musst du noch der Benutzergruppe "HWBOT-Crew" beitreten:


Spoiler






			
				 Einsteiger-Guide HWBOT schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Wie tritt man der Benutzergruppe bei?*
> Im _Kontrollzentrum > Gruppenmitgliedschaft_ kann man der  Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew beitreten. Dadurch hat man die Möglichkeit,  die Statistik von Hwbot in der Signatur anzeigen zu lassen. Man kann  sich auch den neuen Benutzertitel PCGHX-Hwbot-Member geben, indem man  die Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew anzeigen lässt
> 
> *3. Wie kann man seine Hwbot-Statistik in der Signatur anzeigen lassen?*
> ...


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2010)

Vor lauter willkommens Grüße kommt man ja kaum noch zum benchen 

Aber auch von mir ein Willkommen im Team


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2010)

FSB_ DerVollstrecker schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich durch Matti OC und Passat auch mit bei Euch im Team gelandet.  Viele Grüße.



Willkommen  Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Ü50 (21. November 2010)

Willkommen im Team

True, ich habe noch knapp 40 P abgeladen. Jetzt muss ich erstmal XP neu aufspielen, ich habe permanet Treiber Probleme (ATI)


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

800 Punkte durch Passat und Vollstrecker? 

Herzlich Willkommen! Was führt euch zu diesem tollen Team


----------



## FSB_ DerVollstrecker (21. November 2010)

Matti OC, Passat und ich kennen uns schon viele Jahre aus anderen Foren und waren lange in einem Team. Nun sind wir quasi, wieder vereint...


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Von mir auch ein dickes willkommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Team
> 
> True, ich habe noch knapp 40 P abgeladen. Jetzt muss ich erstmal XP neu aufspielen, ich habe permanet Treiber Probleme (ATI)


Wer hat mit ATi nicht permanent Treiber-Probleme? 

Leider ist mit meiner X1650 Pro nicht wirklich was zu holen... Sonst könnte ich auch noch etwas beisteuern  Aber mehr als 1-2 Punkte pro Bench sind wohl nicht drin.

// Natürlich auch ein Wilkommensgruß @Vollstrecker


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

Hi, willkommen Kai im Team , wie in alten Zeiten, bei Crazy-OC.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (21. November 2010)

Hi
Passat und Vollstrecker

wünsche auch viel spass bei uns im team 

krasse punkte bringt ihr mit

mfg stefan


----------



## Semih91 (21. November 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen an die beiden Jungs. Ich glaube, dass wir mittlerweile die größte HWBot-Crew haben


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2010)

Wir sind schon lange das größte Team im Bot  

Zitat vom Juli:



der8auer schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass wir das größte Team bei HWBot sind?
> 
> 
> Top 20 Teams Memberanzahl:
> ...


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

Herzlich willkommen  Passat und Vollstrecker.

Schön das du da bist Frank 

Ps: es fehlen noch 1.9 p auf 28k , die mach ich gleich voll .

Der 980x rennt wie ne sau egal ob Vantage oder 06 sind beides bei 4.8ghz+ unter wasser kein thema . Genauso stell ich mir das vor


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2010)

Vantage 4,8 GHz... benutzt du nen Chiller? Die CPU muss ja heizen wie Sau


----------



## True Monkey (21. November 2010)

4,7 sind im Vantage für meinen auch kein prob ...4,8 vllt 

Bin noch ein wenig gehemmt da das schon der zweite ist


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

Kommt ganz auf die Spannung an ^^ Wenn du das bei 1.3V schaffst, kein Problem


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

Temp ist kein thema max 60°C bei 16°C WT.
Ich kann auch 4.9ghz fahren kein thema unter 1.5v real 
Geil sind die idle temps ( 11/13/3/5/14/-8°C Bei 4.85 und 1.475v natürlich total verbuggt ! )


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. November 2010)

16° Wassertemp? Wo lagerst du deinen Radi, im Kühlschrank? 

Jo mein BIOS z.B. zeigt mir bei meinem Q9550 auch 8°C an, bei 25° Umgebungstemperatur und Luftkühlung. Mein Kühler heißt Chuck Norris *g*


----------



## Shi (21. November 2010)

Auf wieviel sollte ich einen Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Ocen damit er meine 6800GT im 3Dmark03 nicht ausbremst? Oder lohnt es sich gar nicht? Kann ich die Kombi in einem anderen Benchmark einsetzen und Punkte holen? Welcher Treiber ist denn der Beste?


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Ums kurz zu machen, brauchst du nicht probieren! Ich schaffe 3D selbst mit meinem Q9650 keine Punkte


----------



## Lippokratis (21. November 2010)

er gibt immer Punkte für ein Ergebnis. Natürlich ist der X2 nicht unbedingt der beste Prozessor zum Grafikkarten benchen. Ich nehme mal an die 6800 GT ist eine PCIe Karte? Dann steck sie doch mal in deinen Hauptrechner und häng eine alte Festplatte mit dran, das versaust du dir auch dein 24/7 System nicht. Hast du den 03er mal laufen lassen um zu gucken wie das Ergebnis im Verhältnis zu den anderen ist?


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Klar gibt es immer Punkte, halt nur 0,1


----------



## Shi (21. November 2010)

Okay, werd noch eine Festplatte mit XP aufsetzen  Welchen Treiber nehm ich am Besten?
PCIe ist sie. Gibt es keinen Benchmark wo es kaum auf den Prozi ankommt?


----------



## Lippokratis (21. November 2010)

das ist schon der 03er, aber etwas Prozessorleistung braucht man da schon. Am besten einen Intel^^. Mach einfach mal den 03er und guck wie es dann aussieht. Wegen dem Treiber einfach mal an den Top5 im Ranking der 6800 GT orientieren


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Ja PC Mark 05 zB.
Oder halt generell 2D. Aber da ist mit P2 X4 955 nicht viel Punktemässig unter Luft drin.
Wenn du SSDs bwz eine SSD hast dann kannst du mit ein paar Tweaks unter PC Mark was reisen 
EDIT: Ja und der 03er. Wie Lippo schon sagt.


----------



## blackbolt (21. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es immer Punkte, halt nur 0,1



habe mittlerweile über 200 ergebnisse reingestellt und davon sind viele nur 0,1 p 
aber kleinvieh macht auch mist
mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

Masterchief79 , Natürlich kühle ich mit nem Chiller .
Im moment z.b. 13-14°C WT an der Cpu (am Chiller sind es 8-9°C da er 10-12 m weg steht in nem anderem Raum)


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2010)

Hi, versuch mal den Mod Treiber 81.85 / im Riva LOD 4.9 oder mehr. 

lg

edit war jetzt für Shi


----------



## Shi (21. November 2010)

Einen Intel hab ich leider nich  Kann mir auch keinen beschaffen :/ Naja, werde das nächstes Wochende mal probieren, diese Woche stehen leider Klausuren an


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2010)

So 28k sind Gefallen :  							 								28.007,80 

Weiter gehts


----------



## blackbolt (21. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So 28k sind Gefallen :                                                               28.007,80
> 
> Weiter gehts



jo nice


----------



## theLamer (21. November 2010)

Aaahh ich kann nix beisteuern an Punkten, mein Benchsystem ist aufgelöst.
Nächstes Projekt ist Sockel A mit massig verschiedenen CPUs unter Kokü - bringt auch nen paar Punkte hoffentlich.


----------



## blackbolt (21. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Aaahh ich kann nix beisteuern an Punkten, mein Benchsystem ist aufgelöst.
> Nächstes Projekt ist Sockel A mit massig verschiedenen CPUs unter Kokü - bringt auch nen paar Punkte hoffentlich.


hatte ich auch vor aber das abit nf7s was ich ersteigert habe rennt immer noch nicht 
werde es wohl doch mal in den backofen schmeissen


----------



## Moose83 (21. November 2010)

Bei mir kommen nächstes WE auch noch Punkte, E8400 und Q6600 sollten ja ordentlich was abwerfen


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Ich kann leider immo auch nix mit Lower beisteuern aber bald ist ja die Session


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

Erfolg des ganzen ist das mein Classi jetzt entweder bei Postcode 68 hängen bleibt oder bis C3 und dann geht es aus und der spaß beginnt von vorne


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2010)

Wie oft ich das hatte... das Classi die alte Zicke 
Meistens aber bei 89 oder 2b.

(Lag aber wharscheinlich an falschen Settings (PCIe zu hoch bzw Graka hielt 115 MHz nicht aus))


----------



## blackbolt (22. November 2010)

hallo hab mal nee frage könnte diese karte zum testen bekommen
aber im bot gibt es nur die 512mb version 
wo sollte ich die dann reinstellen???

XpertVision GeForce 8800 GT Super+, 1024MB GDDR3

Chiptakt: 600MHz, Speichertakt: 900MHz, Shadertakt: 1500MHz • Chip: G92 • Speicherinterface: 256-bit • Stream-Prozessoren: 112 • Textureinheiten: 56 • Fertigung: 65nm

danke schon mal für die hilfe
mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

bei HWbot kann man auch neue Hardware reinstellen. steh irgendo nen tut zu.


----------



## mAlkAv (22. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hallo hab mal nee frage könnte diese karte zum testen bekommen
> aber im bot gibt es nur die 512mb version
> wo sollte ich die dann reinstellen???
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch eine Kategorie für die 1GB 8800gt 

GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb videocard


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wie oft ich das hatte... das Classi die alte Zicke
> Meistens aber bei 89 oder 2b.
> 
> (Lag aber wharscheinlich an falschen Settings (PCIe zu hoch bzw Graka hielt 115 MHz nicht aus))


Das ist des erste mal das is sowas bei meinem gesehn hab egal ob unter SS oder Wakü oder Sonstwas.


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2010)

Naja ..solange kein FF im Post stehenbleibt


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

Nee es Bootet beleibt ne weile bei 68 stehn dann tut es so als ob es normal bootet geht auf C1 dann C3 und schaltet ab und startet neu.
Und so geht das die ganze zeit , weder alle ramslots durchtesten , noch Cmos clear noch Cpu paar mal neu einsetzten , nix scheint zu helfen oder irgentwas zu bewirken.

Alle teile sind aber in ordnung und laufen auf meinem P6T Ws pro ohne probleme.

PS: beim booten hab ich alle Spannungen gemessen und die sind auch i.o. so wie sie nach nem Cmos Clear sein sollten.


----------



## blackbolt (22. November 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine Kategorie für die 1GB 8800gt
> 
> GeForce 8800 GT 1024 Mb videocard



sorry ich blindfisch hatte ich nicht gesehen 
bringen aber auch nicht so viel punkte wie bei der 512mb


----------



## blackbolt (22. November 2010)

warum kann ich eigentlich nicht auf die verkaufsthreads zugreifen????
zb:[der8auer Cooling] Verkaufsthread (LN2/DICE Pots)


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2010)

Weil der gerade erst 100 Posts gemacht hast und die Aktualisierung für Zugriffsrechte nur einmal täglich erfolgt. Morgen kommst du sicher rein


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

P6T WS Pro + 980x = Fail , laufen tut es aber wehe ich versuch mit dem teil nen Uncore von 4ghz dann will er nicht mehr ins Win booten selbst mit genug Vtt für 4.5ghz uncore auf classi. Ich könnt Kotzen


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2010)

Ist beim P6T7 Ws Sc nicht anders .

Ich habe auch noch ein RE III aber noch ungetestet


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

Ab 3650 uncore zick des asus , wenn ich drunter bleibe ist alles in butter .
Aber halt nur mit dem 980x


----------



## Moose83 (22. November 2010)

HWbot zickt schon wieder rum. Gestern 1 Punkt weg, heute ist wieder ein Teil da, ohne Benachichtigungen, das ich mich verschlechtert habe


----------



## Freakezoit (22. November 2010)

Jup des ist schon fast normal in letzter Zeit.

Mal was anderes auch wenn des P6T WS Pro mitm 980x ne krücke ist aber Blck mäßig rockt das teil (Für nen Asus Board) 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Aber des Asus werd ich wohl verkaufen da es mitm 980x nicht gut läuft (uncore) , Mit nem Bloomfield hat es aber witzigerweise keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## blackbolt (23. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Weil der gerade erst 100 Posts gemacht hast und die Aktualisierung für Zugriffsrechte nur einmal täglich erfolgt. Morgen kommst du sicher rein



jo hattest recht kann die verkaufsthreads jetzt auch lesen


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

Gibts eigl nen Grundsatz, wie man bei HWbot an gescheite punkte kommt?

mit fällt atm nur dieser punkt ein:
- hardware möglichst weit übertakten.

wenn man das net kann, gibts auch keien (wenig) punkte...


----------



## Semih91 (23. November 2010)

Du bestätigst deine Aussage selbst. Ohne Übertaktung kannst du gescheite Punkte vergessen


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

dh man versucht möglichst viel verschiedene hardware zu besorgen (bringen da auch alte teile was, also ati rage II oder so klassiker, wie p1 233mhz?), ne voltmod basteln und dannd ie teile zum braten bringen?


----------



## Schnitzel (23. November 2010)

So ungefähr.
Ne RageII ist vielleicht ein bisschen arg alt.
Und wieder erwarten sind AGP-Karten auch garnicht soooo billig.
Aber wenn du dir für kleines Geld ein gutes S. 462 Board und ordentlichen DDR1 kaufst bekommst du die passenden Cpu's nachgeschmissen.
Die Punkte kommen aber auch da nicht von alleine, auch bei den alten Sachen muss man sich rein knien.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

hab hier nen epox 8rda3+ (ja ich weis das nf7-s oder wie es heist, is besser) und bh5 bzw tccd speicher suche ich schon seit tagen. aber die scheinen wohl dezent vergriffen.

3 krüppel cpus hab ich ebefalls. 2000+, 1800+ und nen 900er TB. ohne speicher brnigt mir das ganze allerdings gar nix XD
und nen vmod müsste ich bei dem board wohl auch machen, genau wie L-cache bei den prozessoren schließen, weils man im bios vermutlich nicht viel ändern kann.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. November 2010)

Also so schlecht ist das epox nicht. Du musst mal bei eBay und auf diversen Marktplätzen gucken DDR RAM gibt es schon noch. Bei deinen Prozesoren reicht schon DDR400 mit CL2 egal was da für Chips drauf sind. vmod ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Was du mit Cache schliefen meinst weis ich gar nicht.
Benchen kannst du alle Prozessoren und Grafikkarten die 32bit Farbqualität haben.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

benchen ja, aber übertakten kannste die palominos fast ausschließlich übern fsb, bzw per mod.
bei dem thunderbird weis ichs gar ner.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. November 2010)

@Vaykir: Bei bestimmten Komponenten sind Tweaks wichtiger als bei anderen. In den Notebook-CPU-Kategorien wird meistens mit Standardtakt gebencht, da die Taktgeber oft gesperrt sind und Lötarbeiten erforderlich wären - wer gut tweakt, hat klare Vorteile. Auch bei stark FSB-limitierten Prozessoren kann man unter Umständen ohne sehr aufwendiger Kühlung mit etwas Tweaken richtig gut abschneiden.
Das sind aber keinesfalls geschenkte Punkte - die holt man im Zweifelsfall wirklich dadurch, indem man sich nach jedem Launch die neue High-End-Hardware anschafft und Global Points abstaubt oder nach Kategorien Ausschau hält, in denen man aufgrund neuer Hardware einen deutlichen Vorteil hat. Clarkdale-CPUs bringen z.B. in Wprime bereits mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung mühelos einige Global Points, weil sie mit Core 2 Duo/Phenom II X2 etc. konkurrieren, aber u.a. dank SMT deutlich schneller sind.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> benchen ja, aber übertakten kannste die palominos fast ausschließlich übern fsb, bzw per mod.
> bei dem thunderbird weis ichs gar ner.



Und wo ist das Problem dabei? FSB anheben geht mit setfsb ganz leicht unter windows. Mods für multiänderumgen sind nicht unbedingt nötig. Guck einfach mal nach DDR RAM und leg los


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

Tweaks... ich hätte nie im leben gedacht, dass man sowas machen, geschweige denn sich damit intensiv beschäftigen muss. klar, jetzt wo ihr das sagt, leuchtet das natürllich ein. alles was die cpu/gpu nicht berechnen muss, hat sie fürn den bench über.

Schade, dass es keine festplatten benches gibt... 
klar, die kann man auch net übertakten^^

naja, dann werde ich mal mein athlon system irgendwie zum laufen bekommen.
im dezember folgt dann das quad core system unter dice XD

würde es sich eigl lohnen, irgend ne abgespekte windows version zu nehmen? gab doch mal son programm wo man die windows installation mit modifizieren konnte.

wie siehts mir diensten aus?

wenn man sich die ergebnisse auf hwbot mal so anguckt, dass isses ja irgendwie schon voteilhaft so ne mords cpu zu haben, nur um bei den grafikkarten benchmarks den letzten punkt rauszuquetschen. dann kann man getrost alle pcie grafikkarten durchhauen und ist in jeder kategorie super dabei.


----------



## blackbolt (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Gibts eigl nen Grundsatz, wie man bei HWbot an gescheite punkte kommt?
> 
> mit fällt atm nur dieser punkt ein:
> - hardware möglichst weit übertakten.
> ...



nicht unbedingt 

also mit cpu punkten ist natürlich dice  und ln2 am besten für richtig dicke punkte zu bekommen

 meiner meinung nach

aber du kannst auch mit nem ordenlichen 4GHz+ system und der richtigen graka ordenlich punkte machen
 habe alleine mit 2 grakas (8800gts320mb,8800gtx) etwas 130 punkte gemacht
also extem oc muss nicht unbedingt sein um auf seine punkte zu kommen
mfg stefan
ps habe für 4,50€ eine Asus EN7600gt ersteigert


----------



## Moose83 (23. November 2010)

@Vaykir, es gibt Festplattenbenches, der PCMark 05 hängt am meisten von der Festplatte/SSD ab, da hole ich die meisten PunkteSchnelle SSD oder am Besten gleich 2 im Raid0


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

Das meinte ich ja: ne schöne dicke CPU und dann ne Grafikkarten krücke mit dazu (ey das reihmt sich). dann kriegste für die 3dmark gut punkte...zum mindest in der theorie.

ich werde mal ne 8800gt und ne 9800gtx auf dem system in meiner sig testen. hoffe da kommt was bei rum. bin ja noch in der "erkundungsphase" :X


----------



## Moose83 (23. November 2010)

Wenn du den Gulfi meinst, klar dann gibt es dicke Punkte, auch haben will


----------



## blackbolt (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja: ne schöne dicke CPU und dann ne Grafikkarten krücke mit dazu (ey das reihmt sich). dann kriegste für die 3dmark gut punkte...zum mindest in der theorie.
> 
> ich werde mal ne 8800gt und ne 9800gtx auf dem system in meiner sig testen. hoffe da kommt was bei rum. bin ja noch in der "erkundungsphase" :X



also mit der 8800gt 512mb macht man richtig gute punkte aber natürlich nur wenn auch ne leistungstarke cpu im hintergrund arbeitet

bei mir kommen in der nächsten zeit noch ne dicke 8800gts640mb und ne richtig gute 260gtx ins benchsystem
und natürlich die 7600gt


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

Ja den 980x mein ich. Aber hab stress mit dem ebay verkäufer. der sack liefert nicht!

thema pcmark:
hab im HDD only test gute 37.xxx punkte, bekomme aber den normalen test nicht durchgelaufen, weil win7 den media encoder 9 nicht hat und der sich irgendwie nicht installieren will. kp warum.
sagt immer "ist für das system nciht verfügbar". wie geil, dass microsofts eigene sachen auf dem OS net funzen.


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also mit der 8800gt 512mb macht man richtig gute punkte aber natürlich nur wenn auch ne leistungstarke cpu im hintergrund arbeitet


 

ich hab sogar die amp edition von zotac, aber leider kein wasserkühler dafür. übertakten ließ die sich unter luft aber schon richtig geil.


----------



## Moose83 (23. November 2010)

Für den PCmark 05 solltest du sowieso Vista 32bit nehmenBringt wesentlich mehr Punkte Bei WPrime fährst du mit Vista auch besser, als mit Win7 Wenn du bei Ebay Probleme hast, kannst du auch Ebay über einen nicht erhaltenen Artikel einschalten.


----------



## blackbolt (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hab sogar die amp edition von zotac, aber leider kein wasserkühler dafür. übertakten ließ die sich unter luft aber schon richtig geil.



ich benche alle grakas ausschliesslich unter luft

habe mir ja einen benchtable gebastelt und benche in letzter zeit viel auf dem balkon  
sysProfile: ID: 138737 - Blacks-Benchy 

da sind z.b. immoment 4°C das reicht aufjeden für stabile oc werte bei grakas
natürlich kein extrem oc aber muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

is 32bit zwingend notwendig?
ich hab nur Xp 32bit, vista und win7 sind 64bit.

hehe dat is geil!
son tisch bau ich mir auch.
ich kann nur leider meine aktuelle hardware nicht fürn benchtable nehmen, weils mein "verbrauchs"-rechner ist. ich seh schon: mir fehlen noch einige teile, bevor ich zufridenstellend mein kram beisammen hab.
für son tisch könnte ich aber nen altes gehäuse auseinandernehmen und umschweißen.


----------



## blackbolt (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> für son tisch könnte ich aber nen altes gehäuse auseinandernehmen und umschweißen.



genau gute idee
da ich ja von beruf schreiner bin
war es kein problem den benchtable zu bauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ja den 980x mein ich. Aber hab stress mit dem ebay verkäufer. der sack liefert nicht!
> 
> thema pcmark:
> hab im HDD only test gute 37.xxx punkte, bekomme aber den normalen test  nicht durchgelaufen, weil win7 den media encoder 9 nicht hat und der  sich irgendwie nicht installieren will. kp warum.
> sagt immer "ist für das system nciht verfügbar". wie geil, dass microsofts eigene sachen auf dem OS net funzen.


Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität -> Im  Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für Vista. Dann gibts keine Probleme 

Bei mir mit ner Crucial C300 64GB sinds knapp über 30k Punkte, aber die fungiert auch nebenbei noch als Systemplatte, ist recht voll und außerdem onch Win7 64 ^^


----------



## zcei (23. November 2010)

@Vaykir: guck mal im Bench-TB von Frink und mir.
Da findest du auch unseren Selfmade Benchtable  (Inhaltsverzeichnis auch vorhanden )
Ist garnicht mal so schwer


----------



## Moose83 (23. November 2010)

@Masterchief79, klar läuft der PCMark 05 unter Win7, aber bei Vista bekommst du mehr PointsBei meinen CPU´s kamen im Schnitt 1300 Punkte mehr raus, als bei Win7. Z.B. Der Virusscan und die transparenten Windows laufen unter Win 7 schlecht


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> @Vaykir: guck mal im Bench-TB von Frink und mir.


 
im was?


Also ich würde einfach den mainboardschlitten nehmen, icl links das ding wo die graka festgemacht wird (obwohl... braucht man net wirklich, steht ja eh hochkant) und das alles auf nen kleinen podest.
da drunter dann das NT, eine HDD (oder besser noch ne zusätzlich ssd kaufen XD ) und ein laufwerk.
fertig is die wurst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2010)

Hatte ja mal meine 2xHD5850 gegen ne GTX480 getauscht... War leider defekt, ohne dass ich oder der Verkäufer was dafür konnten, jedenfalls teilen wir uns jetzt den Schaden (sprich ich kriege eine 5850 zurück).
Jedenfalls hat er die mal mit nem anderen BIOS getestet und ist auf ziemlich krasse 24/7 stable 970/1250 gekommen (statt 725/1000). Und das ohne Spannungserhöhung und Stockkühler!
Die Karte besitzt nämlich überhaupt keine digitalen Spawas. ^^ 

Bei mir trat schon ab 810/1100 ein Freeze auf. Ich habs aber nur mit Rivatuner/Afterburner etc. versucht und nicht per BIOS-Flash. Wer hätte geahnt, dass solche Reserven in der Karte stecken  Über den Kauf einer 5870 brauch ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken mehr zu machen ^^

Hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal, und wenn ja, in welcher Form? 
Evtl lassen sich mit der Karte ja doch noch HWBot Points machen


----------



## Moose83 (23. November 2010)

Ist das die Karte, die ich wollte? War doch defekt?


----------



## Professor Frink (23. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> im was?


Hier, Fortsetzung ist 1,2 Seiten weiter...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...chen-featuring-freakezoit-21.html#post2098985


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ist das die Karte, die ich wollte? War doch defekt?


Ja, richtig Moose, hat sich rausgestellt, dass die Freezes nun auch bei ihm auftreten. Genau deswegen hab ich die vor einem potenziellen Verkauf ja auch noch mal von ihm selbst gegentesten lassen


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

SO der 1066er ram is da. werde mal gucken wo meine CPU die fsb wall hat. da dürfte bestimmt noch was gehen!


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2010)

*Es warten immer noch Shirts auf unsere Member:*​ 
Hwbot: Gratis-T-Shirts für Übertakter von Caseking - Erinnerung - hwbot


  ​


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2010)

Ich glaube, das sind meine ersten Goldpokale seit Monaten 
theLamer's 5252.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E3400 (2.6Ghz) @ 5252.2MHz

und wprime 2x Gold.
Im Rest ist die Perfomance saumäßig... DDR3-667 Singlechannel geht gar nicht. Hab aber an DDR2 auch nix besseres da


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

ich hätte hier ddr2 von geil rumliegen. 4x1gb evo one 800er. geht bis 924mhz (weiter nicht getestet).

was issen das für ne steckkarte da in dem untersten steckplatz @thelame?



JAAAAAAAAAAAA ENDLICH!!!
ziel für heute war 4200 marke knacken beim Q6600!
und ich hab 4320MHz geschafft mit 480 FSB. ******** man, das macht so Spaß!!
Punkte für das PCGHX Team.

PS: natürlich "nur" wakü^^

edit:
********, validierung vergessen. das is ärgerlich -.-


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

Respekt, das hat meiner noch nichtmals unter Dice gemacht.
Welche Spannung hattest du anliegen?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

moin, 1.85V bei 25°C Idle (Externer Radi stand aufm balkon bei 3°C Außentemperatur).
Bei 1,95V hat er nur 4302MHz gepackt. Ergibt zwar irgendwie kein Sinn, aber habs danach netmal mehr geschafft ihn bei 400 FSB hochzufahren. erst bei Standardtakt/-Spannung wollte er wieder ins Windows rein.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären, die Spannung ist für diese Kühlung zu hoch Ich persönlich würde unter WaKü nicht über 1,72V gehen.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Warum?
War doch super kühl das Ding bei den Spannungen.
Ok, mal abgesehen von den kurzzeitigen Ausbrüchen auf 60°C, wenn die Kerne kurz belastet wurden^^

Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass da unter DICE noch ordentlich was zu holen ist. Erst rechts, weil ich jetzt weis, dass die FSB-Wall relativ weit hinten liegt.

Muss man erwähnen, dass ich mit 450 FSB hochfahre und dann bis 480 MHz mit dem Programm "setFSB" hochtakte (in 2MHz Schritten)? Macht denke ich jeder, oder?


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Kommt auf die Cpu an. Mein Q9650 bekomme ich auch übers Bios an seine Grenz, bei 518 ist Schluss Bei solchen Spannungen kannst du auch ganz schnell mal eine CPU grillen!Solche Spannungen sind für Dice.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Wie kann man denn die CPU grillen, wenn sie bei 25°C liegt?
Alles über 1,9V würde ich nur unter DICE über längere Zeit fahren, aber 1,85V sah ich jetzt nicht das Problem.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Bei WPrime wirst du wohl über 60 Grad kommen


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Ne bei den Taktraten gehen gar keine Programme an. Da pfeifft mir die Kiste sofort mit nem BSOD ab 
Muss heute erstmal testen bei welchem Takt ich noch CPU-Z validieren kann.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Der gleiche Prozzi muss am WE bei mir dran glaubenHoffe der geht zum Benchen über 4GHzWieviel VTT haste ihm gegeben?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Wat is VTT? Das gibts im Gigabyte Bios nicht.
FSB Voltage war bei +0,3V und (G)MCH Volt bei +0,2V.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Dann die FSB Voltage, da kannste dem bis 1,54V geben, das treibt das FSB Limit nach oben. Dadurch bin ich beim E6300 über FSB500 gekommenWelches Board hast du genau, benutze auch Gigabyte


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

cool, gutzu wissen, aber was ist denn da Standardspannung?
Das Bios gibt eh nur +0,35V her. gekühlt wird die NB durch die Passiv headpipe. Stelle dann auf die Grafikkarte nen Dominator Airflow drauf. Damit geht die ca. 40°C (!!!!) kühler (ja richtig gelesen).


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Welches Board hast du genau? Ich hab ein EP45T Extreme Bei mir ist da Standart 1,2V.NB ist bei mir Standart 1,1V deswegen frage ich ja, was du für ein Mainboard hast.Das was dein Mainboard da ausliest, ist nicht die Temperatur der NB!


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Gigabyte P35-DS4

Ne is klar, dass das net die NB temp is. Aber ich hab nen externen Temp-Fühler zwischen die Finnen geklemmt, daher kenn ich zum mindest, die Temperatur vom Kumpfer


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

AhNB kannst du +0,3V und FSV +0.35V geben. Sollte dann in 1.5V NB und 1.55V FSB resultieren. Dann kannst du zu deinem Kupferwert noch mal knapp 10 Grad zugeben, ungefährHaste mal in meinen V-Threat geschaut, ist jetzt auch verlinkt.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Mal nachher gucken.
Atm fährt das ding ja nichtmal mehr mit 400 FSB hoch. Vllt bekomm ich nachher noch die 4400 MHz hin. Das wär natürlich was


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Und gestern ist er noch so hochgefahren? Nicht das du an dem was zerschossen hast


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Ja nachdem ich auf 480 FSB war, will er nicht mehr mit 400 oder mehr. 266 macht er aber mit (also Standardtakt).

Hast du ne Einstellung für den GLT?


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Die GTl´s sind ein schwieriges Thema, lass die bei meinem Board auf Auto, manuell verschlechtert sich das OC bei mir, bekomms net hin.Lass mal Prime bei Standarttakt laufen und schaue ob er da Fehler macht. Nicht das du wirklich die CPU geschossen hast.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

anpassung des GLT gibts bei dem DS4 überhaupt net...leider.
Prime95 lass ich nachher mla kurz laufen, aber mochte das prog noch nie, weil man nebenbei nix anständiges mehr machen kann. Ich hab mich bisher nur auf stabilität in spielen verlassen. dicken haufen auf prime


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Oder nimm halt intel burn test, dauert nicht lange, biste halt mal 5 Minuten ohne


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Für was sind eigl folgende Bioseinstellungen?

- Loadline Calibration (AUTO/Enable/Disable)
- CPU Spreed Spectrum

Ersteres darf beim overclocken jedefalls nicht auf Auto stehen, da sonst die VCore nicht übernommen wird. Aber unterschied on/off?
Für was is der Spreed Spectrum?

Edit:
LC hat sich erledigt. Die SuFu heir funzt doch 

PS: LC hab ich auf enable...ich denke ich sollte das mal zügigst ändern oO


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Spreed Spectrum ebenfalls auf offLLC bewirkt einen geringeren VDrop, kann aber Spannungsspitzen hervorrufen, sprich mit deinen 1,8V kanns dann auch mal puff machenLäuft er noch?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

kp, bin ent zuhause 

LLC also an oder aus? Irgendwie gibts da gespaltene Meinungen.

PS: er war auch schon auf 1,95V ohne zu verpuffen


----------



## Lippokratis (24. November 2010)

mal ne Frage. Welchen max fsb hast du mit dem Q6600 erreicht? Oder testest du nur auf max takt?
und wie viel mhz bekommst du den mit 1,9V überhaupt benchstable ohne das dir das wasser im kühler verkocht?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

max. FSB (Hochfahren): 462 MHz
max. FSB (setFSB in Win7): 480 MHz

max. Takt war eh immer mit dabei, da der Multi bei den Tests auf 9x stand.

Benchstable ist davon gar nix. Mit den Taktraten bekommste gerade mal CoreTemp, CPU-Z und Paint auf zum Screenshot machen. Allein wenn ich den FSB mit setFSB ändern knallt der bei 0,1sec Last schon von 25°C auf fast 70°C... und das is der kurzen zeit.


----------



## Lippokratis (24. November 2010)

dann teste doch erstmal mit weniger waghalsigen Spannung den max fsb aus bei Muti 6.
du siehst ja an dem riesigen temperatursprung, das die Vcore für Wasser doch etwas hoch ist  nicht das du eine gute CPU schon unter wasser verheizt ohne richtig punkte mit zu machen


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Sag ich doch, ich würde als Maximum mit WaKü 1,7V für den Q6600 ansehen, den ich übrigens am WE benchen werde


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

Wenn du noch was mit der CPU vor hast würde ich zum Testen ganz schnell runter auf kleiner 1,6V.
Sonst ist dein Q6600 bald in den ewigen Jagdgründen.
Zum FSB TEsten kannst du einfach den Multi runternehmen, dann bist du auch sicher das die CPU nicht am Taktlimit operiert.
Deine 1,9V hab ich übrigens noch nichtmals unter Dice gegeben.

Edit:
Drei doofe, ein Gedanke.


----------



## blackbolt (24. November 2010)

mal nee frage was ist eigentlich die max temp von einem core i5 760???

hab nix gefunden habe angst das ich ihn schon zu hoch getrieben habe

ist ja immerhin schon 2 wochen in meinem besitz


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

jo mach ich nachher mal.
Multi 6x, spannung 1.6V (läuft ja schon 1.5V im normalbetrieb beim zocken) und testen wie hoch der FSB noch geht. Dazu müsste ich aber FSB-Spnnung und (G)MCH-Spannung auf max. stellen, oder?
hab 2x dominator aurflow hier rumligen, die kriegen das ganz gut kalt^^

das einzige was diese cpu noch machen wird, ist unter dice und ln2 leiden (aber erst wenn mein rampage da is XD ).
und wehe, die klappert nicht an den 5ghz!!


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Hab dir zu den Mainboardspannungen schon was geschriebenFSB Voltage +0,35V und fang bei MCH mit +0,2V an


----------



## Lippokratis (24. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das einzige was diese cpu noch machen wird, ist unter dice und ln2 leiden (aber erst wenn mein rampage da is XD ).
> und wehe, die klappert nicht an den 5ghz!!



oh man 5GHz, da musst du aber ein sahnestück von Q6600 haben . teste erst mal den max fsb und dann siehst du ja ob ein fsb von weit über 500 realistisch ist. die quad core wolen eher ungern über 500fsb gerade die 65nm prozzis


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

fsb V geht auch nur max +0.35v
aber die mch werte werden irgendwann rot^^
glaube ab +0.4v


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Bei +0,4V haste ja dann schon 1,6V auf der NBÜbertreibs da nicht, vorallem unter LuftDein Board sollte mit +0,2V FSB500 packen


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

Auch mehr.
Die P35 haben Standard glaube ich 1,3V auf der NB.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, obs 1,2 oder 1,3V waren. Mein altes p35-DS3P hat mit +0,2V 500 FSB gemacht


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

dem werde ich nachher jedenfalls auf den grund gehen. dank des neuen 1066er speichers sollte es da beim ram jedenfalls nicht limitieren. könnte dann später sogar noch mal den geil evo one testen, wie viel der mitmacht.

im dezember gibts jedenfalls ne dice session.

@schnitzel
"Ort: NRW - zwischen den Ramslots"
du meinst doch wohl nicht porta westfalica!


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was issen das für ne steckkarte da in dem untersten steckplatz @thelame?


Halt so ne Steckkarte, die dir anzeigt, was gerade geschieht... beispielsweise "CPU Init", "Det DRAM" ... halt alles was so gemacht sind und er rattert die Codes durch.

Bootet das System nicht, bleibt das Ding bei einem Code hängen und man kann sehr leicht die Fehlerquelle einsehen...

Kriegst du für unter 10€


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

Nee, Niederrhein.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

ähm geht das überhaupt mit dem FSB nachgucken?
dachte die quad cores haben ne FSB wall, weit vor 500 (ok 480 hatte ich ja schon)?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

In gewissen Grenzen sicherlich.
Oft bekommst du Subzero noch ein Paar Megaherz dazu.
Aber du kannst mit Teiler sehr gut austesten was dein Speicher kann, du kannst verschiedene Bioseinstellungen probieren.
Denn was dich sicher bis 480 bringt, hat auch das Zeug für 500 zu reichen, was dich bis 500 bringt 
reicht unter Dice dann vielleicht bis 520.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

puh ich glaub ich mach heut erstmal ne pause damit.
hier is gerade alles so ruhig, pumpe auf 52hertz, lüfter auf 5V. könnte ich bei einpennen


----------



## RedCobra (24. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> moin, 1.85V bei 25°C Idle (Externer Radi stand aufm balkon bei 3°C Außentemperatur).
> Bei 1,95V hat er nur 4302MHz gepackt. Ergibt zwar irgendwie kein Sinn, aber habs danach netmal mehr geschafft ihn bei 400 FSB hochzufahren. erst bei Standardtakt/-Spannung wollte er wieder ins Windows rein.


 
Sry Nehms nicht persönlich  aber wenn ich sowas lese ich klaub du weist gar nicht was du überhaupt machst und vor allem was du einstellst und einstellen must deine Spannungen sind einfach nur Krank und das unter Wakü, wein dann aber nicht wenn irgendwas stirbt?


Gruß Sven


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

wahh benutz bitte satzzeichen!
muss man ja 5x lesen bevor man das versteht.

also eigl. versteh ich schon was ich mache und das ding is zum sterben da!
dass der dies jahr noch hops geht is so klar, wie nur was!


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2010)

Sry Vaykir da kann ich Sven nur zustimmen. Man muss die CPU ja nicht sinnlos verheizen...


----------



## zøtac (24. November 2010)

Die Taktraten hängen ab nem Gewissen Zeitpunkt mehr von der Temperatur als vom VCore ab 
Aber 1.95 Volt ist echt Krank, das geben manche nicht mal unter LN2^^


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Aber es muss ja nicht sein, bevor du damit paar Ergebnisse hochgeladen hast


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

ich hab die doch nur für ca 10min auf 1,85V laufen gehabt. die 1,95V waren nichtmal ne minute, weil er vorher schon dicht gemacht hat.

und noch geht ja alles (komischerweise).
als nächstes is das fbs cap dran, dazu brauch ich ja höchstens 1,5V, wenn überhaupt. (500x6)


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

Bei meinen Gulfi hat genau 1 sec gereicht mit zuviel Spannung bis er hin war 

Geht schneller als man denkt


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

ich bin normalerweise auch echt vorsichtig was das angeht. aber ich hab hier schon das neue system liegen (ok bis auf das mainboard -.- ) und bin auch schon seit meinem ersten rechner (800er athlon) nen OC junkie. manchmal is man dann so euphorisch, dass man einfach weiter macht.

aber nen gulfi geschrottet. respekt, das tut bestimmt weh oder?


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Wenn man ihn durch ne RMA bekommt nicht


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

Naja ...sagen wir es mal so ....meine Leber hat dadurch Arbeit bekommen 

Aber zurück zu kommen auf deinen 1,85v 
Das ist das max was ich unter Ln2 gebe da ich weiß ab wann das FF kommen kann.

Und unter Wakü ist das alles nur nicht klug


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. November 2010)

Jup das ist echt übertrieben 
Also dazu fallen mir keine Worte mehr ein. 
Ich hoffe das war das letzte mal das du ihm soviel gibst, ist ja echt krank unter Wakü.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Will morgen den selben mit WaKü benchen, worin würdet ihr da das Maximum an VCore sehen?1,6-1,7V


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

1,7V ist schon satt, ich würd eher bei 1,6V bleiben.
Welches NT hast du denn zur Verfügung ?
Ein Q6600@ 1,6V unter Volllast ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Stromabnehmer.
Da kommen alleine für die CPU schon leicht 350-400W zusammen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Hat einen Q9650 mit 1,55V befeuertIst ein Enermax Revolution mit 920W!


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen je nachdem wie deiner ist sollten 1,5 bis 1,6 locker reichen unter Wakü.


----------



## Moose83 (24. November 2010)

Erst mal schauen, was der so an FSB macht, der E4300 zum Beispiel, lief erst mit mehr als 1,6V rund durch Benches.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

jungs weiß einer eine Alternative zu Wärmeleitpads ?

Spaltmaß zu groß um es mit WLP zu überbrücken (Graka)


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

Naja, also mit 1,6V bin ich netmal an die 4ghz gekommen. Und dann wurds von mal zu mal mehr. Und ich achte natürlich auch auf ausreichend kühlung (zum mindest bis zu ner grenze). draußen wars nur 3°C und auf standardtakt hatte die cpu gerade mal 7/4/4/4°C (4 kerne). deswegen auch der mutige schritt auf 1,85V.

aber ich muss zugeben, ihr habt mich verunsichert!
jedenfalls vergisst man mich jetzt nicht mehr: der verrückte, der seinem quadcore 1,95 gegeben hat. unter WASSER und das ding lebt noch! ich hoffe ihr haut mich net auf der bench session im dezember (nein ich bin nur zuschauer, obwohl ich schon überlege, das ding mitzubringen, aber dann kostets 55 euro mehr...).


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

> Und dann wurds von mal zu mal mehr.


 
Weißt du was Leckströme sind ? 

Das was du schilderst deutet auf eine sterbende/abbauende Cpu hin


----------



## RedCobra (24. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sry Vaykir da kann ich Sven nur zustimmen. Man muss die CPU ja nicht sinnlos verheizen...


 
Roman sagt es,  die Hardware kostet auch Geld, mir tut es auch schon weh, wenn ne 30 Euro Karte stirbt, vorallem wenn sie gut läuft 




True Monkey schrieb:


> Bei meinen Gulfi hat genau 1 sec gereicht mit zuviel Spannung bis er hin war
> 
> Geht schneller als man denkt


 
Jop True sagt es, das ist nicht nur Temperaturabhängig sondern ab gewissen Spannungen ist das selbst unter kälte tödlich.




Vaykir schrieb:


> wahh benutz bitte satzzeichen!
> muss man ja 5x lesen bevor man das versteht.
> 
> also eigl. versteh ich schon was ich mache und das *ding is zum sterben da!*
> dass der dies jahr noch hops geht is so klar, wie nur was!


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hab die doch* nur* für ca *10min auf 1,85V* laufen gehabt. die *1,95V* waren nichtmal *ne minute,* *weil er vorher schon dicht gemacht hat.*
> 
> und noch geht ja alles (komischerweise).
> als nächstes is das fbs cap dran, dazu brauch ich ja höchstens 1,5V, wenn überhaupt. (500x6)


 
Ich klaube bei solchen Kommentaren Läuft das Hirn nur auf 50 % dann kannst du die Hardware gleich im Klo runterspülen oder geb sie einen anderen PCGHler der Freut sich und geht behutsamer mit um, ich hoffe du gehst mit Mädels nicht so rigoros um  Bin mir sicher das die selbst nicht mehr über 1.7 Volt@Wakü skaliert da fählt einfach nur Kälte.



Nochmal nächträglich, Glückwunsch für die 28k 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs weiß einer eine Alternative zu Wärmeleitpads ?


Dicke Wärmeleitpads 
Gib mal bei conrad 189029 - 62 ein, die sind 1mm.
Waren für eine 8800GTS perfekt.
Und unter dem Suchbegriff Wärmeleitpad bekommst du 59 Ergebnisse, da sind sogar welche bis 3mm bei.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

Ich weiß wo ich Wärmeleitpads bestellen kann 


Ich meinte irgentetwas aus dem Haushalt was ich zweckentfremden kann (jetzt sofort)


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Weißt du was Leckströme sind ?
> 
> Das was du schilderst deutet auf eine sterbende/abbauende Cpu hin




ne das war anders gemeint.
ich meine ich hab mich dann getraut immer höher zu gehen mit takt und spannung.


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2010)

Vaykir normalerweise sollte es einen Punkt geben an dem die Spannungserhöhung sich negativ auf das Ergebnis auswirkt da dann einfach die Temperatur zu hoch wird. Vorallem unter DICE kann man das gut beobachten wenn du wPrime benchst.


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. November 2010)

@Vaykir:
Man,man du kommst mit deinem 980x nicht über 4 Ghz ???


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. November 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> 1,7V ist schon satt, ich würd eher bei 1,6V bleiben.
> Welches NT hast du denn zur Verfügung ?
> Ein Q6600@ 1,6V unter Volllast ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Stromabnehmer.
> Da kommen alleine für die CPU schon leicht 350-400W zusammen.



350-400 Watt wird schwierig bei 1,6V , mit einer Näherung bräuchte man dafür ganze 6,5Ghz(400W). 
Bei 1,6V und 4Ghz würde man ca. 250Watt verbraten.

P = C*V^2*F (P = Leistung, C = Kapazität, V = Spannung, F = Frequenz)

Die gleiche Näherung verwenden auch die Netzteilrechner.

@der 1,95V Typ (  ) :Bevor du den Q schrottest nehm ich ihn gerne für einen symbolischen Euro


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. November 2010)

Ja von Leckströmen könnte ich dir auch was erzählen. ^^ Mein Q9550 ging zuerst ganz gut bis 4.2GHz zum Benchen bei 1.42V oder so (ist noch C1 nicht wundern). Unter Lukü versteht sich.
Dann hab ich halt immer mal weiter getestet und unter Wakü waren das dann auch schonmal 1.67V und 4.33GHz, das ist wirklich das absolute Maximum gewesen, hat auch nur für nen Killshot gereicht.

Seitdem brauch ich schon für 4GHz gute 1.6V ^^ Wenn man das mal im Verhältnis zum Anfang sieht, ganz schön übel 

Übrigens, meckert doch nicht so an ihm rum, ich hatte heute 2V VTT mit dem Boxed-Kühler


----------



## Mega Rage (24. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Übrigens, meckert doch nicht so an ihm rum, ich hatte heute 2V VTT mit dem Boxed-Kühler



Nicht dein ernst??

Hoffentlich nur mit nem Pentium I


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2010)

So gehts mir aufm asus P6T WS , zumindest was den uncore betrifft.

4000er Uncore ist nicht mal ansatzweise stabil zu bekommen, dafür ist CPU / Ram / BCLK kein problem (235 Bclk Boot - Kein slowmode , mit allen kernen + HT) Das nervt dermaßen


----------



## Dr.House (24. November 2010)

@ Freakezout

hast du das Classi gekillt, oder warum das P6T WS ?   Asus bleibt asus und ist zickiger als jedes Classi 

@ wer kriegt hier einen i980 nicht mal auf 4 GHz, das ist unmöglich !  Sogar ohne Board kriegt man die CPU auf 4 GHz ...   

weniger ist oft mehr ....


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2010)

Nee nicht gekillt aber das bios oder der Bios chip hat sich verabschiedet .

Board startet jetzt  68 ... C1 - C3 und geht aus mehr passiert nicht mehr .

Das ganze ist aufgetreten und zwar so : Gebootet etwas zuviel takt und dann BS also ganz normal reset gedrückt und seit dem hab ich den mist. 

Und mein Classi war bis jetzt nicht mal ansatz weise ne Zicke . Das Asus macht nur beim Uncore zicken was aber an der Asus - 980x kombo liegt.
Mit ner anderen Cpu hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

das steht da einfach so drinne @masterchief
mein asus board is ja nochnet da und wird auch nie kommen, weil ich gerade mail bekommen habe, von wegen nix mit lieferung! ebay arsch -.-

also wie war das gerade? kein rampage iii extreme mit nem 980x?
wenn wa eh schonmal dabei sind


----------



## Semih91 (24. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Naja, also mit 1,6V bin ich netmal an die 4ghz gekommen. Und dann wurds von mal zu mal mehr. Und ich achte natürlich auch auf ausreichend kühlung (zum mindest bis zu ner grenze). draußen wars nur 3°C und auf standardtakt hatte die cpu gerade mal 7/4/4/4°C (4 kerne). deswegen auch der mutige schritt auf 1,85V.
> 
> aber ich muss zugeben, ihr habt mich verunsichert!
> jedenfalls vergisst man mich jetzt nicht mehr: der verrückte, der seinem quadcore 1,95 gegeben hat. unter WASSER und das ding lebt noch! ich hoffe ihr haut mich net auf der bench session im dezember (nein ich bin nur zuschauer, obwohl ich schon überlege, das ding mitzubringen, aber dann kostets 55 euro mehr...).



@Vaykir:
Ich gesell mich dann mal dazu. Unter Luft hab ich meinem E6600 @BIOS 1,7V gegeben, im Windows sollten dies in etwa 1,67V sein 

Aber der hats überlebt und lebt heute noch bei einem Käufer


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

hust ...euch ist schon klar das zb ein E 6600 in anderen nm gefertigt ist wie ein Gulfi 

Dementsprechend vertragen die auch mehr Spannung


----------



## Hollywood (24. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nee nicht gekillt aber das bios oder der Bios chip hat sich verabschiedet .
> 
> Board startet jetzt  68 ... C1 - C3 und geht aus mehr passiert nicht mehr .
> 
> ...



*hust* kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.....
Wirklich lösen konnte ich das Problem nicht.
Das Brett lief einfach irgendwann wieder wie immer.


----------



## Dr.House (24. November 2010)

@ Freakzout 

kauf dir einen neuen Bios-Chip fürs Classi bei ebay.de, oder ebay.com 
,oder RMA ..., die machen das schon.

Bios Reset tut auch nicht ?  Nen Bloomfield wieder testen, wenn du einen kriegst. 

Du musst nicht immer mit BCLK 235 booten, 220 reichen, ab da unter Win wieder hochziehen .



			
				TrueMonkey schrieb:
			
		

> hust ...euch ist schon klar das zb ein E 6600 in anderen nm gefertigt ist wie ein Gulfi



65 nm zu 32 nm sind es.  Erst die CPU kalt machen, dann kann man etwas rumtesten mit der Spannung... sonst Päng und kein Bild mehr.


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

euch? ich hab son ding gar net. aber vllt is bald nen E8400 drin. hab gehört, der geht auch ganz gut, vorallem mit viel fsb 

so ich hüpf mal ins reich der overclockerträume. genug adrenalin heute.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

@Vaykir

E 8400 

Ok dann geb ich dir was mit ins Reich der Träume .....klick mich


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Vaykir
> 
> E 8400
> 
> Ok dann geb ich dir was mit ins Reich der Träume .....klick mich



jo ich weis, deswegen will ich den auch haben. läcka!! läcka!!

so gerade nochmal neu hochgefahren und bios meine sahnigen 3600mhz eingestellt. läuft ohne mucken bei 1,5V (wobei ich langsam glaube, dass der die gar net braucht. weniger würdens warscheinlich auch tun).


----------



## RedCobra (24. November 2010)

Nice True  bei ihm wird anstatt der 1, vorne ne 2 stehn v-core technisch


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2010)

Danke Sven 

Mal schauen was bei rauskommt wenn ich den richtig kalt mache


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. November 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst??
> 
> Hoffentlich nur mit nem Pentium I


Nein, auf deinem Board mit meinem Q9550 
So wies scheint hab ich nen BIOS Bug entdeckt, ich hab ganz normal meinen Kram eingestellt und hab dann aus Versehen das automatische OC angemacht (also dass das Board von selbst auf das Level eines QX9770 z.B. oced).
Habs bemerkt und wieder ausgemacht.

Rechner gebootet und kein Bild. Bin wieder ins BIOS gegangen und dann stand der auf einmal auf 2V VTT, und das hab ich ganz sicher nicht eingestellt 
Ist aber nichts passiert ^^
-----

Tja True bei mir gibts halt nur Qualität  Hau mal LN2 rauf, das gibt vlt sogar nen WR ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2010)

Dr. House , bios chip ist schon unterwegs zu mir , hab mir einen bei Ebay gekauft.

Nee das mit 235 BCLK war anders gemeint , war nur nen test welches potential im Board steckt.

Bloomfield hab ich leider keinen und auch nicht vor einen zu kaufen.
Das Classi macht zum erstmal solche mucken.


----------



## blackbolt (25. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Weißt du was Leckströme sind ?
> 
> Das was du schilderst deutet auf eine sterbende/abbauende Cpu hin



kenn ich ,kenn ich

habe den Intel Pentium 4 515 @4378MHz bei 1,6825V auf einem Asus P5B-Deluxe bei recht guten temps fast alle Benchs durch bekommen

jetzt bekomme ich ihn nicht mal mehr bei 3600MHz gestartet egal wieviel spannung ich draufgebe

aber im normal takt mit normal spannungen startet er wenigstens noch


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

@Masterchief79, vertraue niemals auf Auto Einstellungen, vorallem bei Asus hast du da sehr sehr hohe Werte.
Ich werde sowieso mit dem Q6600 erst mal höchsten FSB bei kleinstem Multi testen


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

wann bekommsten das miststück?
das wollt ich nachher nämlich machen. wir ham hier temperaturen gegen null, da lässt sich fein was mit anstellen. vllt sind ja sogar 2V vcore drin  *weglauf*


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Das machst du beim E8400 aber nur einmalDas ist nämlich ein 45nm Prozzi. Der ist morgen bei mir, wird gebencht und dann wieder verkauftSchreib das aber bitte im V-Threat, das sehen die nicht gerne hier. Mach dort ein Angebot, dann ist er reserviert


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

jaja, das mach ich net hier.

bin mal bespannt wer nachher höher kommt?
welches mainboard benutzt du? Kühlung?


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Hab ein Gigabyte EP45T Extreme, wassergekühlt


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

achja sagteste ja schonmal. aber unter wakü natürlich ne geile sache. wie liegen die temps da? ich kühle meine heatpipe mit 2x dominator airflow.... das is nen krach, meine güte. aber hält super kühl, keine frage!


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Meins liest die NB Temp direkt ausBei 0,3V mehr erreicht sie 40 Grad


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

im bios steht was von system temp...aber kp wofür die gut sein soll.
hab nen temperaturfühler zwischen die NB finnen geklemmt und der zeigt nur 25°C an mit dem airflow davor. ohne hat die locker das doppelte.


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Die Systemtemperatur gibts es bei mir auch noch. Bei mir gibt es noch eine MCH Temperatue= NB Temp Die Systemtemperatur gibt irgendeinen Wert an, je nachdem, wo der Fühler auf dem Mainboard sitzt


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

klasse, also richtig genau, wenn man net weis wo der fühler is -.-


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Das mit der Systemtemperatur ist fürn A...sHatte mal ein Mainboard, da war die bei 20 Grad, bei 20 Grad RaumtempNe einfach ignorieren

Edit, E2160 ist angekommen....und ist defekt.....Wenn bei Ebay der Verkäufer schreibt, das er läuft, kann ich ja jetzt mein Geld zurückverlangen? Alles andere wäre ja Betrug, oder?


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das steht da einfach so drinne @masterchief
> mein asus board is ja nochnet da und wird auch nie kommen, weil ich gerade mail bekommen habe, von wegen nix mit lieferung! ebay arsch -.-
> 
> also wie war das gerade? kein rampage iii extreme mit nem 980x?
> wenn wa eh schonmal dabei sind



Wie meinste ?
Selbst mit nem Board was überhaupt keinen hohen BCLK macht (brauchst du ja eh nicht so dringend fürn anfang da der 980 nen offenen Multi hat) oder einfach keine Reserven hat sollten ja wohl mehr als 4Ghz drin sein.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

Was ich meine is ganz einfach:
Die Hardware, die da unten in meiner Signatur steht steht noch OVP auf meinem Schreibtisch (bis auf Soundkarte, SSD und Grafikkarte), weil das Mainboard noch gar nicht bei mir ist (siehe voherigen Post).

Das hatte ich da vor knapp 4 Wochen schon alles reingeschrieben, weil ich dachte, dass das Mainboard 2 Tage später bei mir ist und ich somit meine Sig schon auf dem aktuellen Stand hätte.
Habs halt in der Zeit nicht wieder zurückgeändert auf mein (noch) aktuelles System.

Aber falls es wen interessiert:
Gigabyte P35-DS4
2x 2048 Corsair Dominator PC8500
Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,6GHz
Seasonic S12-500 (Netzteil)

Wenn du die 4 Sachen mit den entsprechenden Upgrades unten tauschst, haste mein aktuelles System. Komplizierte Sache, oder?

Und da ich das Mainboard jetzt nicht bekommen werde, hab ich sofort nachgefragt, ob ich für den 980x lieber nen anderes kaufen soll (anstatt dem Asus R3E).


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Wieso ?
Das R3E ist doch TOP !!!
Damit machen Leute 2D und 3D Weltrekorde mit i980


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Freakzoit hat Probleme mit hohem Uncore Takt mit dem 980X

Edit, mein Fehler war ein anderes Mainboard. Also mir wurde das RE3 auch empfohlen.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

Ich hätts mir eh gekauft, weil der chipsatzkühler schon hier rumliegt 
aber man weis ja nie^^


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Also ich würde es kaufen, oder das Classifield


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Joa wobei bei einer XE CPU auch für den Anfang ein P6T WS Revo oder Prof. reichen würde


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

was fürn Anfang?
Wenn dann gleich richtig. Erst zich Mainboards austesten is doch kappes 

Gerade max FBS getestet. bei 483MHz steigt er aus -.-


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht für nen Q6600Dann dreh mal langsam an der Taktschraube und pass bei Bedarf die Vcore an


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was fürn Anfang?
> Wenn dann gleich richtig. Erst zich Mainboards austesten is doch kappes
> 
> Gerade max FBS getestet. bei 483MHz steigt er aus -.-




Für den Anfang heisst, du wirst ja wohl keinen WR anstreben () deswegen kannst du auch erstmal eins der von mir oben genannten holen.
Da kommst du auch unter Ln2 an (je nach CPU) ca. 6 Ghz.
Aber wenn du zB in 2D richtig mitmischen willst und über 6 bzw eher 6,5Ghz willst dann brauchst du ein gutes UD9, 4Way, e760 oder R3E.   Am besten R3E


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Da hab ich auch mal eine Frage, was ist eigentlich mit dem Gigabyte UD7?


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch mal eine Frage, was ist eigentlich mit dem Gigabyte UD7?


 
Sehr gute und auch sehr günstige Alternative zu Top Boards wie Classifield oder R3E etc 
Und hat halt einen NF 200 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung, bezüglich max BLK?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Für den Anfang heisst, du wirst ja wohl keinen WR anstreben () deswegen kannst du auch erstmal eins der von mir oben genannten holen.
> Da kommst du auch unter Ln2 an (je nach CPU) ca. 6 Ghz.
> Aber wenn du zB in 2D richtig mitmischen willst und über 6 bzw eher 6,5Ghz willst dann brauchst du ein gutes UD9, 4Way, e760 oder R3E.   Am besten R3E



aus dem grund hol ich mir gleich das r3e.
wie gesagt: keine lust ständig neue hardware zu kaufen.
ich fang ja auch net gleich nächste woche mit ln2 an, erstmal an das bios gewöhnen und so späße.

ich wollte ja auch erstmal gucken was in dem q6600 noch so drin steckt sub zero.

@masterchief
naja also ich hatte mir eigl mehr erhofft.
mit multi von 6 anstatt 9, gerade mal 3mhz mehr is schon bissle lächerlich irgendwie. vorallem weil doch auch irgendwer sagte dass 500 drin wären


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Drin wären, heist nicht, das die mit jedem drin sindBei deinem halt nicht, höchstens Subzero.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hat damit jemand Erfahrung, bezüglich max BLK?




Jedes Mainboard ist verschieden.
Du kannst selbst so viel Pech haben und ein R3E erwischen das nichtmal über 230 BCLK macht.
Aber hier kannste ja mal schauen : GA-X58A-UD7 motherboard



Vaykir schrieb:


> vorallem weil doch auch irgendwer sagte dass 500 drin wären


Du redest vom Q6600 richtig ?
Welches Board hast du denn für den Q6600 ? 
RE ?


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Also ist das durchaus auch zu gebrauchen


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

puh das epox 8rda3+ mit dem 900er athlon drauf, will auch nicht. sauerrei!

nein! dieses mal kauf ich nen asus. hatte noch nie eins!
3 epox boards, ein gigabyte, jetzt is asus mal anna reihe 


nein ich hab immernoch das gigabyte p35-ds4.


edit:
meine fresse, mir fliegt ständig die hauptsicherung raus, wenn ich das NT vom athlon rechner anmache. dabei is das nen neues cougar gx 800^^
verkraftet mein zimmer wohl nicht, die vielen stromfresser hier


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Sowas nennt man Kurzschluß, da fliegt die Sicherung rausIst wohl dein Netzteil im Arsch


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Nein das NT muss nicht defekt sein.
Vielleicht braucht ihr einfach einen stärkeren Sicherungsautomaten ?
Rede mal mit einem Elektriker.
Bei unserer neuen Wohnung hier flog die Sicherung schon bei einem BQ Straight Power 700W raus


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> meine fresse, mir fliegt ständig die hauptsicherung raus, wenn ich das NT vom athlon rechner anmache. dabei is das nen neues cougar gx 800^^
> verkraftet mein zimmer wohl nicht, die vielen stromfresser hier


 
Da ist weder das NT defekt noch das netz überlastet 

Der Sicherungsautomat kommt mit der Anlaufspannung nicht klar ....hatten wir schon öfter ...zb hier


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Habs gerade mal überflogen, ein K Automat ist eigentlich für IndustrieUnd ein W Automat ist auch nicht standart, normalerweise ein B16 Automat. Der kann 80A ab, er der fliegt.


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

kp was unser hat. die elektrik is hier auch schon gute 30 jahre alt. hab das auch manchmal wenn der fernseher an war und ich den rechner anmachen wollte. pock... alles tot -.-


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Dann gebe ich dir mal den Rat, erneuere mal deine Elektrik30 Jahre alt klingt nicht gerade gesund, Schutzfunktionen=0.


----------



## Ruhrpott (25. November 2010)

Sagt mal , kann man mit nem Qx9650 noch was Punkte reißen für´s Team.

Hab gerad einen hier rum liegen und warum nicht ein paar Punkte für´s Team holen ?!


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

klar geht das, wenn man mit dem takt hoch genug kommt und mutig mit dem strom is...*hihi*


----------



## Ruhrpott (25. November 2010)

Wie mutig kann man bei so einer Cpu denn sein ?! 

1,6 - 1,7 V ?! Kühler wäre ein H70 Corsair mit 2 Lüfter @ 1500 Umdrehungen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. November 2010)

Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Sagt mal , kann man mit nem Qx9650 noch was Punkte reißen für´s Team.
> 
> Hab gerad einen hier rum liegen und warum nicht ein paar Punkte für´s Team holen ?!



Hi,
Die Antwort ist eher nein http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_2_qx9650_3.00ghz?tab=2drankings bzw 0.1 P, zumindest im 2D Berreich aber was 3D Mark 06 zum Beispiel angeht, da siehts schon anders aus.
Wenn du deine CPU fürs erste auf 4-4,5 Ghz kriegst kannst du ja mal was 3D benchen 
Was hast du denn für Grakas zur Stelle ?


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

ach 3dmark06 tatsache?
wie das?

ich hätte noch ne alte 8800gt amp von zotac.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. November 2010)

Hab mir heute mal ne Sparkle 9500GT ausgeliehen. Die dürfte ja von einem Q9550@3.8 noch nicht limitiert werden. ^^ Wird dann am WE mal durch die Benches gejagt,


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ach 3dmark06 tatsache?
> wie das?
> 
> ich hätte noch ne alte 8800gt amp von zotac.



dann bench mal die 8800 gt. gerade mit den 88er Karten kann man Punkte holen, weil die so beliebt waren. den q6600 mit humaner spannung (1,5V) hochtakten und dann ab durch den 06er gibt sicher gute punkte, da die grafikkarte ja eh schon übertaktet ist. und dann natürlich gleich alle anderen 3D Benches mit machen


----------



## Mega Rage (25. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal ne Sparkle 9500GT ausgeliehen. Die dürfte ja von einem Q9550@3.8 noch nicht limitiert werden. ^^ Wird dann am WE mal durch die Benches gejagt,




Schade das du deinen E8400 verkauft hast der würd sich im 01er bestimmt gut machen


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. November 2010)

Stimmt ^^ Naja unter nem Xigmatek 20€ Top-Blow Kühler ist da auch nix reißen ^^ Ja ich konnte nicht damit rechnen, dass mein Board in absehbarer Zeit kaputt gehen würde


----------



## Ruhrpott (25. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Antwort ist eher nein Core 2 QX9650 (3.00Ghz) processor bzw 0.1 P, zumindest im 2D Berreich aber was 3D Mark 06 zum Beispiel angeht, da siehts schon anders aus.
> Wenn du deine CPU fürs erste auf 4-4,5 Ghz kriegst kannst du ja mal was 3D benchen
> Was hast du denn für Grakas zur Stelle ?




Evga 470 GTX , ASUS 4890 und zwei Uralt Nvida 7xxx Karten 

Dann werde ich das echt mal in Angriff nehmen , was muss ich beachten wenn ich mich bei Hwbot für das Team hier anmelden will ?!


----------



## Moose83 (25. November 2010)

Also ich schaffe mit meinem Q9650@4,6GHz in keinem 3D Bench Punkte, liegt vielleicht auch an der GTX295, ne andere habe ich aber im Moment nicht.


----------



## zcei (25. November 2010)

Das Team auswählen


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2010)

Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Evga 470 GTX , ASUS 4890 und zwei Uralt Nvida 7xxx Karten
> 
> Dann werde ich das echt mal in Angriff nehmen , was muss ich beachten wenn ich mich bei Hwbot für das Team hier anmelden will ?!



lies dir das hier mal durch, das beantwortet die meisten Fragen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## Turrican (25. November 2010)

@Vaykir
Der Screenshot muss den Regeln entsprechen, bitte nachbessern, bevor er reported wird. 
Vaykir's 17921 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 3825MHz


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2010)

hab ich ihm schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

jaja habs gleich mti dem update auf 18547 punkte gefixt 

19,9 punkte. donnawätta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2010)

Hi, ich glaube Details vom PC Mark sollten offen sein.

lg


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

132mb/sec im xp startup is doch gut^^


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2010)

Hi, da geht noch mehr


----------



## Vaykir (25. November 2010)

also paar mal testen udn abbrechen?

PS: warum hab ich null punkte im vantage wenn ich auf platz 4 bin? das aber eigenartig ...

edit:
oh für den test gibts gar keine punkte?
das ja doof.

edit2:
wenn man das mit dem xp startup test zu oft macht, halbieren sich die werte, das is kacke.


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2010)

Hi, sollte aber nicht sein.
lg


----------



## chillinmitch (26. November 2010)

Da bietet jemand in der Bucht ausdrücklich die Verpackung eines 980X an aber die Leute bieten trotzdem wie wild, schon 525,-  link
Hat da noch jemand ne OVP über ?


----------



## blackbolt (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jaja habs gleich mti dem update auf 18547 punkte gefixt
> 
> 19,9 punkte. donnawätta
> 
> ...



schöner score

kleiner tip :versuch das du bei den screens auch die taskleiste mit drauf hast 

meine screens mache ich immer mit paint(also vom kompletten desktop) 

dann kann sich keiner beschweren


----------



## Turrican (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> also paar mal testen udn abbrechen?
> 
> PS: warum hab ich null punkte im vantage wenn ich auf platz 4 bin? das aber eigenartig ...
> 
> ...


Im Pcmark Vantge gibt es leider keine Punkte zu holen.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

im pcmark05 geht noch deutlich mehr.
die schreibwerte meiner ssd sind schon sehr weit eingefallen. mit nem neuen board (rampage 3 extreme) und sata 6gb/sec anbindung sollten da auch bei xp start gute 200mb/sec drin sein, evtl sogar 250.

oder lohnt sich der pcmark nur für ältere prozzis, weil jede sau nen 980x hat?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

So langsam muß ich mal anfangen meinen Benchplatz aufzuräumen damit ich wieder in die Top 20 komm. Momentan regiert da das Chaos.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

ich bau mir morgen nen benchtable. das wird tolL!


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

Hab ich schon .
Aber ich hab momentan so viel Hardware rumfliegen, angefangen bei  3 Sockel A Brettern samt CPU's über sicherlich 20 AGP Karten, S. 939 bis hin zu S775 und AM3 rumfliegen, da muß ich erstmal Ordnung schaffen bevor ich anfangen kann.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

was sind denn deine dickste sockel a cpu und die dickste agp graka?

ps: kann man auf alten sockel a brettern auch sata controller anschließen? die pcmark wertung dürfte mit ner ssd ziemlich abgehen.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> im pcmark05 geht noch deutlich mehr.
> die schreibwerte meiner ssd sind schon sehr weit eingefallen. mit nem neuen board (rampage 3 extreme) und sata 6gb/sec anbindung sollten da auch bei xp start gute 200mb/sec drin sein, evtl sogar 250.
> 
> oder lohnt sich der pcmark nur für ältere prozzis, weil jede sau nen 980x hat?



Also viel mehr wie 130mb/s wirst du nicht mit einer SSD erreichen. Die herstellerangaben von 200mb/s und mehr sind theoretische Werte die nur bei einer bestimmten dateigröße erreicht werden. Wenn du um die 220mb/s haben willst, da brauchst du einen raid Verbund


Du kannst auf allen mainboard SATA betreiben so lange es zu mindestens einen pci Slot hat


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

naja die crucial soll 355mb/sec fahren unter sata-600, warum also keine 200 im pcmark?

gibts für pci anständige sata-300 controller karten?


PS: den wert den du gestern haben wolltest, teile ich dir gegen 15:40 Uhr mit.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

ist halt so. der pcmark ist in dem sinne eher praxisnah. die 355mb/S sind mit dem ATTO Benchmark und das wahrscheinlich bei 4kb großen dateien. kannst ja im bot gucken. wer da 200MB/s startup hat, hat meistens 2x iRAM/ASCARD oder 2SSDs. bestens beispiel ist Moose83 mit 2 intel ssd so um die 200mb/s.

da pci eh nur maximal 133MB/s kann sollten jeder sata 150 controller reichen.aber wenn du einen guten sata 300 raid controller gefunden hast schreib mich mal an

nicht das jetzt einer denkt ich kann dann alles benchen mit ssd. natürlich muss der prozessor auch SSE haben und so geht der pcmark05 erst ab pentium 3 oder athlon xp


----------



## Freakezoit (26. November 2010)

Vaykir bei deinem Run im PCmark http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...leme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-pcmark_18547.jpg

Beim nächsten mal bitte auf folgendes achten :

http://www.hwbot.org/blog/wp-content/17656.jpg

Also die settings beim PCmark05 genauso wie bei allen 3Dmarks müssen sichtbar sein.

Ps: der Xp startup darf nicht über 220MB liegen nach den Hwbot Regeln. 
Und da kommste nicht mit einer ssd hin so wie Lippo das schon geschrieben hat , was vllt. interessant ist sind die OCZ revo drives


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

du hast dir den falschen run angeguckt.
guck mal mein letzten. da sind alle nötigen shots drauf.

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1082811_vaykir_pcmark_2005_core_2_q6600_2.4ghz_18547_marks


----------



## Freakezoit (26. November 2010)

Aso oky 

Ich hab leider nur das : 

Freakezoit's 17237 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4156.1MHz

Aber mit meinem schönen Xp Startup Tweak 
War ne normal 36GB Raptor die eigentlich so max 13 Mb nur macht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2010)

Hi Leute 

Was kann man aktuellen AM3 CPUs(mit Wakü) an Vcore so zumuten, ohne das sie sich gleich verabschieden 
Und das gleiche für die NB Voltage?


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

die 19.000 hol ich mir heute vllt 

wie tweakt man das?

das einzige was ich immer mache, sind alle nicht benötigten hintergrundprogramme ausmachen (kaspersky, cfos, trillian, creative krams) und explorer schließen.
hat schonmal einer versucht aero aus zu machen?


----------



## Freakezoit (26. November 2010)

Aero brauchst du zwingend für den Trasparent windows test 

Den Tweak gibt es nur Per PM weil (FLM)


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was sind denn deine dickste sockel a cpu und die dickste agp graka?
> 
> ps: kann man auf alten sockel a brettern auch sata controller anschließen? die pcmark wertung dürfte mit ner ssd ziemlich abgehen.



Ich glaub nen Barton 2600, und die dickste Karte ist seit dieser Woche eine x850.
Aber für den PC-Mark lohnt es sich nicht eine SSD anzuschaffen, zumindest nicht für S. 462.
Es gibt kaum welche bei denen du mehr als zwei Punkte bekommst.


----------



## Freakezoit (26. November 2010)

Ne die dickste karte ist ne HD 3850 AGP  
Aso die du hast


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

Hab ich ein Geschenk von dir zu erwarten? 
Vaykir schrieb nämlich *deine* dickste Graka.


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

ok da hab ich mich vertextet. sollte heißen, welche ist *die *dickste agp karte


----------



## Ü50 (26. November 2010)

@Schnitzel welche CPU nimmst du für deine AGP.


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

So, mein Q6600 ist auch da, G0 SteppingMal schauen, was mit dem so geht. Vakiirs PCMark Run gab ja schon gut Punkte, mit meinen SSD Raid werden es noch mehr


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Schnitzel welche CPU nimmst du für deine AGP.


E5200@3,75Ghz auf einem Asrock VSTA.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. November 2010)

Hi,

wieviel Spannung darf man einem Phenom (I) X3 8250e(65nm) max. unter Luft zumuten?


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

So, die erste kleine Hürde mit dem Q6600 ist genommen, FSB450 ist WPrime stabilMal schauen, wie weit der geht


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2435365
> Was kann man aktuellen AM3 CPUs(mit Wakü) an Vcore so zumuten, ohne das sie sich gleich verabschieden
> Und das gleiche für die NB Voltage?



Je nach Skalierung 1,5 - 1,6.
Wobei meistens ~ 1,55 für max. Takt unter Wakü reicht (Erfahrungswerte).


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> So, die erste kleine Hürde mit dem Q6600 ist genommen, FSB450 ist WPrime stabilMal schauen, wie weit der geht


 

mit wie viel MCH und FSB spannungserhöhung?


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

MCH lag bei 1,42V und VTT bei 1.54VHerausgekommen ist das hier:Moose83's 4230.38 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4230.4MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2010)

Danke -Masterchief- 

Und zur NB Voltage? Da sollten doch ein Wert um 1.35V(Standard: 1.175V) reichen, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> MCH lag bei 1,42V und VTT bei 1.54VHerausgekommen ist das hier:Moose83's 4230.38 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4230.4MHz



sagt mir jetzt gar nix, da ich nicht weis, was standardspannung ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Danke -Masterchief-
> 
> Und zur NB Voltage? Da sollten doch ein Wert um 1.35V(Standard: 1.175V) reichen, oder?


Kein Ding 
Ich würde so bis 1,25/1,3 gehen.
Ich hatte unter Dice glaub ich 1,4 oder so.
Apropop warum wird die CPUZ Vali nicht vorne angezeigt ? Lower & -Masterchief-'s 5431 mhz CPU-Z run with Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 5431MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2010)

Wird sie ja, aber nur das Bildchen halt, der Rest ist unter dem Reiter "Mehr" zu finden


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Kaum hat er angefangen ....schon hasse ich den Winter

Der LKW der mein Dice liefern sollte ist ausgefallen.
Somit ist mein Dice Weekend gestorben 

Alos warten aufs nächste WE


----------



## zcei (26. November 2010)

Dann nehm das WICE 
wenigstens etwas 

ist natürlich doof gelaufen  Ich mag sommer aber auch mehr, auch wenn da die temps am pc höher sind 
Dice kühlt immer gut genug..auch im sommer


----------



## Mega Rage (26. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der LKW der mein Dice liefern sollte ist ausgefallen.



Brauchst du schon einen LKW um dein Dice kommen zu lassen


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

Stimmt so ein paar Nachteile hat der Winter schon 
@Blechdesigner :
Hmmmm vorhin (vor ca. 2 Stunden) war sie nicht zu sehen, auch nicht unter dem Reiter "Mehr".
Egal jetzt ist sie ja wieder da.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Kaum hat er angefangen ....schon hasse ich den Winter
> 
> Der LKW der mein Dice liefern sollte ist ausgefallen.
> Somit ist mein Dice Weekend gestorben



Das Problem werde ich nie haben, ich holde das Dice selber ca. 40KM von mir entfernt ist eine Firma die es herstellt. 1€/KG


----------



## zcei (26. November 2010)

Toll, dass bringt true jetzt ne Menge 
Und wenn du zwei Meter hoch Schnee hast, passiert dir das auch


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

bei euch liegt schnee? is im norden noch nix von zusehen XD


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

Joa doch es schneit schon ganz ordentlich. Und meine Eltern entkommen dem ganzen für ne Woche und fliegen in den sonnigen Süden -.-
Naja wayne, leere Bude ist auch nicht schlecht ^^

PS: Wollte grade mal mit meiner 9500GT losbenchen und frag mich jetzt, mit welchen Taktraten ich loslegen soll. Bisher 650/1595/440 statt 550/1350/400 aber das ist ja noch nicht wirklich viel... Die Konkurrenz bencht mit über 850 Core


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

geht einfach immer 30-50 mhz hoch auf core und dann beim shader und teste kurz mit dem aquamark. der sollte ja noch der kürzeste von allen tests sein. wenn artefakte kommen halt beim letzen stabilen takt anfangen und dann kleine schritte hoch gehen. und ruhig mit riva tuner/afterburner gucken welche taktraten wirklich anliegen, weil die nvidia ja glaube ich nur ich schritten hochtakten


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Und wenn du zwei Meter hoch Schnee hast, passiert dir das auch



Nur muss man erst mal 2M Schnee haben 
Bei uns hats auch geschneit heute ---> Viele Lehrer konnten nicht zur Schule 
Jetzt ist aber genug OT.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

Erstes Ergebnis: ~5400... Nicht so toll... Für Punkte sollten es schon knapp 6500 sein. Sehe grade die Dinger werden sogar auf über 950 Core gebencht oO


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Was hat die Karte ...DDR 2 oder 3 ? bzw schaust du in die richtige Liste ?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

bei den kleinen karten sind fast immer vmods dran, weil die so wenig funktionseinheiten haben, die du auch bei viel spannung noch  recht gut kühlen kannst und die karten sind billig


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Hab grad mal 2 WPrime Testruns gemacht mit dem Q6600, und schon sind aus Tests fast 40 Punkte geworden heuteUnd es werden hoffentlich noch mehrGute CPU erwischt


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

@Moose83 

Da ich ja kein Dice bekommen habe werde ich mich wohl an ein wenig PC mark 05 probieren und mal endlich ein Raid O mit SSDs testen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

Ist ne DDR2 512MB und ja ich schaue in die richtige Liste ^^
Ja Lippo hast wohl Recht, bei 670/1700/460 stürzt sie schon ab. GPU Temperatur 39° Maximum bei Passivkühlung ^^ Hab aber nen 120mm Lüfter daneben zum testen.. Allein der Speicher scheint noch bissel zu gehen, hab jetzt 475 getestet.

Jedenfalls ist mit dem Ding nix zu holen ^^

Meint ihr das lohnt sich, mal mit ner Non-Ref 4870 daranzugehen? GPU geht leider nicht über 825, Speicher hatte ich mit 1000 schon drin und ist wahrscheinlich noch nach oben offen. Nur kann man die Spannung halt nicht ändern.


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

@True, das lohnt sich auf jeden FallSelbst mit weniger Megaherz, stehe ich da recht weit obenHab den Run mit deinem Gulfi gesehen, solltest aber mal Vista/Win 7 nehmen, dann holst du da noch fette PunkteIch mach jetzt erst mal Windoof neu drauf und dann geht´s losMögen Brot und Spiele, äh Bot und Punkte beginnen


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Der run mit dem Gulfi war eh voll daneben 

Nur eine 480er drauf obwohl ich zwei da hatte.
naja ...nach 15 Stunden Ln2 benchen läßt die Konzentration nach


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Dann kannst du den ja heute mal wiederholen, mit Raid0


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Heute habe ich aber keine 5,55Ghz .....geschweige den zwei 480er 

Aber nächstes WE Dice und eine 580er und ein raid 0 ...ok vista auch


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal 2 WPrime Testruns gemacht mit dem Q6600, und schon sind aus Tests fast 40 Punkte geworden heuteUnd es werden hoffentlich noch mehrGute CPU erwischt


wie hoch war der max fsb?


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

YES! hab meine 4320 mhz endlich validiert bekommen. is auch dezent danach gleich mit nem BSOD angeschmiert.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

(ja haut mich mit meinen kack 1,85V...aber es geht doch^^ )

So jetzt sind superPI und wprime dranne.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2010)

Du brauchst eindeutig einen Pot mit DICE. Dann kannst die Spannung auch so lassen


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

hab festgestellt dass 2 bekloppte von AF in meinem dörfchen wohnen. die ham sogar noch nen pot über. denke da wird in zukunft das ein oder andere ln2 session dabei sein 

kennt btw einer nen programm welches temperaturen unter 4°C der cpu anzeigt?
core temp will nicht weiter runter, obwohl die grafikkarte schon bei -1°C is.


edit:
so CPU is hinüber... war ja auch irgendwie klar, dass das mal kommt. kann zwar spannung ändern und im bios auch alles einstellen, aber er fährt nur noch mit 267mhz hoch, egal was man einstellt...

wie gut, dass montag endlich mein board kommt


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

@Lippokratis, war der Run hier, zum Testen:Moose83's 10sec 44ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4050MHz

@Vakir, wir habens dir gesagt, die Spannung ist zu hoch, biste jetzt selbst dran schuld!
Meiner lebt noch, hab nur für die Vali unter Windows die Spannung hochgezogen, aber noch weit unter 1,8V, das ist und bleibt nun mal Dice Bereich!!!


----------



## zcei (26. November 2010)

Jetzt kriegste von allen einen auffen Deckel  Hardware opfert man halt nicht einfach.. Das wird bis zum Tode gebencht  und das war halt ne Opferaktion

Naja, bei deinem neuen würd ich dir die Spannung nicht empfehlen


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Lippokratis, war der Run hier, zum Testen:Moose83's 10sec 44ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4050MHz
> 
> @Vakir, wir habens dir gesagt, die Spannung ist zu hoch, biste jetzt selbst dran schuld!
> Meiner lebt noch, hab nur für die Vali unter Windows die Spannung hochgezogen, aber noch weit unter 1,8V, das ist und bleibt nun mal Dice Bereich!!!




mit welchen coolen prog kann man denn die spannung unter windows erhöhen?
hatte bisher nur setFSB. gibts da bessere alternativen?

(mainboard is nen gigabyte p35-ds4, falls das wichtig is^^)


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Und das, bevor er überhaupt richtig Punkte damit einfahren konnte, die CPU hatte durchaus gutes Potential...Jedem das seine, mir wäre die CPU zu schade gewesen zum opfern mit solch sinnlosen Aktionen.


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Bei Gigabyte gibt es Easy TuneDa kannste ne Menge damit anstellen. Bis 450FSB gebootet, Rest mit dem Programm gemachtAber hat sich für deine CPU eh erledigt

Edit, Sorry Doppelpost!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und das, bevor er überhaupt richtig Punkte damit einfahren konnte, die CPU hatte durchaus gutes Potential...Jedem das seine, mir wäre die CPU zu schade gewesen zum opfern mit solch sinnlosen Aktionen.



die hat schon jahrelang gute dienste geleistet und ich hätts eh nicht nochmal probiert, wenn mein neues sys nciht montag endlich betriebsbereit wäre.

und du kannst dir sicher sien, dass es nicht der letzte Q6600 war den ich benche. da wird min noch einer kommen, und den E8400 nicht zu vergessen (dann allerdings ln2 only).


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Ich glaube du verwechselst Können mit Leichtsinn/Dummheit


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

obwohl... sowas hatte ich schonmal. da hat de auch nix mehr gemacht, obwohl was anderes drin stand und trotzdem gings irgendwann wieder. vllt hat meiner auch spezial cold bug bei 0°C ^^
alle temp programme ham was anderes angezeigt. everes -6°C obwohls draußen nur -1 sind.


Ich glaube du verwechselst Können mit Leichtsinn/Dummheit

ich bin halt standard overclocking gewohnt (und das schon seit einigen jahren), aber das ja schon jetzt nen bisschen mehr als nur standard.
aus fehlern lernt man, is genau wie "pack nicht auf die herplatte, die is heiß" .... hmm .... PSCHH *heul*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> und du kannst dir sicher sien, dass es nicht der letzte Q6600 war den ich benche. da wird min noch einer kommen, und den E8400 nicht zu vergessen (dann allerdings ln2 only).



Die armen Q6600 , du ruinierst ein Stück Geschichte ! Hoffentlich kommt du nicht auf die Idee die LN2 Spannung unter H2O zu pretesten ^^

Nein mal ehrlich , nachdem dir das halbe Team gesagt hat das die Spannung zu hoch ist benchst du munter weiter und zerstörst die CPU , war es das Wert ? Hätte Leute gegeben die hätten mehr draus gemacht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

@Vaykir:
Oh man aber da bist du jetzt selber Schuld.
Für 4,3 Ghz nimmt man normaler Weise unter Luft ~ 1,40 und nicht 1,85 
EDIT:
Oh achso da hast den q6600 geschrottet.
Ich dachte grade schon du hättest den GT umgebracht


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Du hättest dich mit weniger begnügen sollen, und ihn lieber noch durch die anderen Benches jagen sollen. Vorallem WPrime wäre sehr viel drin gewesen!Und der Q6600 ist eigentlich wirklich ein Stück Geschichte, es war der erste Quadcore zu erschwinglichen Preisen und viele hatten den in ihren Rechnern. Auch heute kann man OC mit dem noch alles mit dem Rechner machen, der war es einfach nicht wert!


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

naj wenigstens läuft das ding noch auf standardclock.
is zwar ne dämliche ausrede, aber trotzdem "glück" (verdient isses jedenfalls net).


edit:


-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Vaykir:
> Oh man aber da bist du jetzt selber Schuld.
> Für 4,3 Ghz nimmt man normaler Weise unter Luft ~ 1,40 und nicht 1,85
> Schade, du hast nicht mal ordentlich Punkte (vor allem 3D) gemacht
> Hoffe der geht durch die RMA.



im 3d hätt ich auch keine bekommen.
hab schon einige tests gemacht, aber im vergleich zu hwbot immer nur 0,1 oder gar nix.
rma... puh erstmal die rechnung suchen, falls ich jemals eine hatte XD


ps: man ihr schreibt zu schnell. sobald man auf 1 antwortet stehn schon gleich 4 neue posts da.


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Oder du bist ein bisschen zu langsam


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. November 2010)

Mann Junge, ich will mich zwar nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen mit meinen 30P aber der hätte doch noch so viel Potential für Dice oder LN² gehabt...verschenkte Punkte.


lg


----------



## Lippokratis (26. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Lippokratis, war der Run hier, zum Testen:Moose83's 10sec 44ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4050MHz


mehr war nicht drin? ich hatte letzten Winter meinen Q6600 schon auf 4,1GHz unter Luft. versuch es mal mit weniger vcore und teste mal max fsb. 450 sind ja doch etwas wenig die gigabyte P45er boards sollen ja recht gut gehen mit quadcores

@Vaykir - Wolltest mir noch den einen Wert zuschicken den ich wissen wollte.


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Max FSB war bei 465Und weniger VCore krieg ich den leider nicht so hoch, mehr ist wohl leider nicht drin mit WaKüUnd war ja nur ein Testrun, mit schlechten Ram Settings. Der optimierte kommt heute oder morgen noch.


----------



## Mega Rage (26. November 2010)

Hey Vaykir nur mal so aus Neugier: Mit welcher Spannung läuft dein 980x in deinem Sys?


----------



## Vaykir (26. November 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Hey Vaykir nur mal so aus Neugier: Mit welcher Spannung läuft dein 980x in deinem Sys?



5volt!
ne spaß, mir fehlt das mainboard noch, das kommt montag.

@ lippo
jo wert kommt gleich. 15min

@all
zu früh geärgert. rennt wieder unter 9x400 und 1,45V.
im dezember is dann LN2 drinne. 

ps: so viel glück muss man erstmal haben


----------



## Shi (26. November 2010)

Oha.. meine GTX 465 läuft auf 900 Mhz rockstable! Mit 1.075 Volt, das sind ca. 30% OC! Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne neue CPU


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt mal für ne Woche mein CPU-Limit verarscht ^^ Meine Eltern sind auf Kreuzfahrt und ich kann mir endlich mal den geilen i7 meines Vaters schnappen 
Über 10h Primestable 3.8GHz bei 1.12V sind schon ne Hausnummer... Für Benches hab ich ihn meist rockstable auf 4.4GHz bei 1.28V (um den Dreh).

Habe da:
-X1650 Pro DDR2 (leider kein Taktmonster)
-9500GT passiv (auch kein Taktmonster)
-FX5750 (mal sehen ob ich die noch wieder zum laufen kriege)
-evtl. 8800GTS, selbes wie bei der FX
-HD4870
-HD5850 (24/7 stable 970/1250 mit BIOS-Flash auf Standardspannung!!)
-GTX260 Exo Premium

Kann leider die 3D Marks nur mit dem Alltags-OS durchbenchen, ist ein Arbeits-Rechner, da darf nix dran. Vlt sind ja ein paar Pünktchen drin 

Ach ja, grade zustande gekommen^^ Masterchief79's 6274 marks 3DMark05 run with Radeon X1650 Pro DDR2 @ 689/482MHz
Die Karte braucht nen Voltmod


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Häng doch deine Platte an das sys dran


----------



## Shi (26. November 2010)

Ich hab noch die hier rumliegen: mAlkAv!An's 11144 marks 3DMark03 run with Radeon X1650 Pro DDR2 @ 851/442MHz
mit Vmod


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> im 3d hätt ich auch keine bekommen.


Damit meine ich den 980x, hab ja zuerst gedacht du hättest deinen GT geschrottet.


----------



## Ruhrpott (26. November 2010)

Sagt mal , ist es egal ob man mit einem 32 oder 64 Bit OS bencht ?

Macht es mehr Sinn mit nur einem Ram Riegel (2GB) zu benchen , oder lieber Dual Channel mit zwei ?


----------



## Shi (26. November 2010)

Dürfte ich eigentlich die schon von Malkavian für freeocen gebenchte X1650 Pro an einen von euch verkaufen, der sie dann wieder bencht? Oder ist das nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die hier rumliegen: mAlkAv!An's 11144 marks 3DMark03 run with Radeon X1650 Pro DDR2 @ 851/442MHz
> mit Vmod


Falsch submittet^^ Das ist der RV535 in 80nm und nicht der RV530 in 90nm Bist aber nicht der einzige, das ham schon andere geschafft... gibt glaub ich nur keine verschiedenen Kategorien für die Karten, man müsste mal den RV535 neu eintragen.

Ich schlag mich hier mit nem RV530 rum  06er: Masterchief79's 2680 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon X1650 Pro DDR2 @ 689/473MHz

03er mach ich jetzt...


----------



## zcei (26. November 2010)

Solange du verkaufst ist das afaik erlaubt..
nur halt nicht rumgeben zum benchen..

solange sich der besitzer richtig, also dauerhaft wechselt, darf man die wieder benchen. so hab ich das verstanden


----------



## Mega Rage (26. November 2010)

Neiiinn Ich hab einen PCIe Slot von meinem RIIIE kaputtgemacht weil mir mein PC runtergefallen ist, weil die Straße so rutschig war

Ich hasse den Winter


----------



## Moose83 (26. November 2010)

Und der Bot laggt mal wieder, wird berechnet........................


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die hier rumliegen: mAlkAv!An's 11144 marks 3DMark03 run with Radeon X1650 Pro DDR2 @ 851/442MHz
> mit Vmod





Mega Rage schrieb:


> Neiiinn Ich hab einen PCIe Slot von meinem RIIIE kaputtgemacht weil mir mein PC runtergefallen ist, weil die Straße so rutschig war
> 
> Ich hasse den Winter


Bitter... Hättste den gebraucht?


----------



## Mega Rage (26. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Bitter... Hättste den gebraucht?



Ja es läuft zum Glück noch dank 4 PCIe Slots


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Da haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

MorgenGerade wieder 2 Ergebnisse hochgeladen und schon wieder geht es bei der Berechnung nicht weiterIrgendwie ist das in letzter Zeit ständig, kann man da nicht mal irgendwas machen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2010)

^^Eigtl. sollte das nur eine Sache von etwas rumklicken sein (nicht vom Bot sondern deinerseits) 

Und wenn es dir jetzt schon zu langsam ist, dann hättest du mal mit der anderen (alten) Rev. arbeiten sollen


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit rumklicken?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2010)

Na wenn du ein Ergebnis hochgeladen hast und dir der Bot noch nicht gleich bzw. direkt die Punkte anzeigt (dann steht dort meistens noch kein Platz,Pokal o. Punkte, da die Berechnung noch erfolgt),
dann gehst du in die jeweilige Rangliste über die Suchfunktion (an Hand des erreichten Ergebnisses, weiß man ja grob wo man gelandet ist) und schaut sich an wo man steht (meist sind dort dann schon die Punkte drinn, wenn nicht, weiß man aber grob wie viele man bekommt[mit leichter Abweichung(+0,1/0,2, oder gar +globaler Punkte)]) 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du/ihr vorgeht, aber wenn ich mir eine Kategorie vornehme habe ich die entsprechenden Seiten vom Bot auf um gleich zu schauen wo ich landen würde und welche Punkte mich dafür erwarten 
Falls es nicht meinem zu erreichenden Ziel(meist ja Punkte o. Pokale) entspricht, wird noch ein Schippe draufgelegt  um ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis u. das damit verbundene Erfolgserlebnis zu erreichen 
(manchmal werden auch schon im Vorfeld einige Listen u. Ergebnisse studiert und dementsprechend reagiert)


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Wo ich genau gelandet bin, sehe ich ja und Punkte weis ich auch ungefähr, aber in den Listen stehe ich drin, nur die Punkte fehlen


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

3 GB Hypers (3x 1GB Riegel) für 65€ sind schon ziemlich günstig oder ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79's 19818 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1020/1350MHz

So far so good... Ich hoffe ich krieg die GPU noch etwas höher und der ist eben nur wegen dem Speicher abgestürzt^^ (GPU zZ@1.35V) Meint ihr mehr CPU OC bringt noch was?


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Masterchief79's 19818 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1020/1350MHz
> 
> So far so good... Ich hoffe ich krieg die GPU noch etwas höher und der ist eben nur wegen dem Speicher abgestürzt^^ (GPU zZ@1.35V) Meint ihr mehr CPU OC bringt noch was?



Bringt immer was
Du kannst auch noch mal 3 Riegel Ram bei dir rauszunehmen dann könntest du mit dem Ramtakt noch höher kommen als bei Vollbestückung wenn du alles rausholen willst


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Joa könnte ich auch nochmal versuchen  habe jetzt die CPU mal auf 4360MHz@1.3V, sollte eigentlich alles sauber laufen. RAM ist halt auf 1667 statt 1600 aber das macht der auch noch mit. ^^
Mit den Settings bei der GPU scheint leider Schluss zu sein... Wäre grade fast mit 1400MHz Speicher durchgelaufen, aber halt eben nur fast 

PS: Was sind eigentlich die populären Mem Benches?

PPS: Das mit dem RAM-Riegel rausholen wird sich wahrscheinlich vor allem deswegen bewähren, weil das Board mit Vollbestückung weniger BCLK macht^^ Bei 213 ist Schluss bisher, auch mit einem RAM-Riegel (und 1.45V QPI -.-)


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Dürfte ich eigentlich die schon von Malkavian für freeocen gebenchte X1650 Pro an einen von euch verkaufen, der sie dann wieder bencht? Oder ist das nicht erlaubt?



Na klar, wie Zcei schon sagte.
Solange du sie verkaufst oder schenkst, aber du darfst sie halt keinem zum benchen leihen (ausm Team) und dann wieder an dich nehmen.


Mega Rage schrieb:


> 3 GB Hypers (3x 1GB Riegel) für 65€ sind schon ziemlich günstig oder ?



Kommt drauf an welche


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Meine Punkte sind endlich da, HWbot funzt wieder! Somit hab ich rund 70 Punkte fürs Team hochgeladenUnd bin jetzt in den top 1000.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Hast ja schon mich und Lower überholt und wir sind 2 Leute  
Gute Arbeit, ich hoffe auf der Ln2 Session im Dezember jetzt werden ordentlich Punkte fallen


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Meine Punkte sind endlich da, HWbot funzt wieder! Somit hab ich rund 70 Punkte fürs Team hochgeladenUnd bin jetzt in den top 1000.



und das nur mit dem q6600?

ich glaube ich muss nachher nochmal ran.... das kann ich ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 

edit:
der ram scheint ja einiges an punkten zu reissen im pcmark. is das 1600er, oder übertakteter 1066er?^^


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche



Wie meinste?


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Das ist nicht der Ram, sondern 2 SSD´s im RaidMit einer SSD wirst du da niemals hinkommen. Und ja Vakiir die 70 Punkte kommen nur vom Q6600.

Edit, sind genau 75,4 Punkte mit dem Q6600.
Heute Abend benche ich den E8400.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2010)

Dank rev3 ist es einfacher als früher viele Punkte zu holen. Wenn man die Mainstream Sachen bencht wie q6600 e6600 e8400 und dann noch die 8800 von NVIDIA ist man locker schon am 300 Punktelimit. Also immer schön die Mainstream Hardware benchen gibt massig Punkte fürs Team (bis zur rev4). 

@moose83 wenn hwbot mal hängt, dann lad mal nicht jedes erbenchte Ergebnis hoch es zählt doch eh nur das beste. Die Server von hwbot scheinen ja im Moment eh schon etwas ausgelastet zu sein.


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Wieviel Spannung sollte ich einer wassergekühlten P45 NB maximal geben?


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

@Moose83 :
Je nachdem was du für Grakas hast benche mit dem 8400 auch 01er und 03er, vorallem 01er


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

ja aber ne 8800 brauchste mit nem pupsi cpu net benchen, weil die 980x deine punkte sonst totmachen.

kann ich das so bei hwbot reinpacken?
wenn ich per easy tune den fsb/kerntakt änder, dann überniimmt wprime/coretemp das nicht, nur cpuz schreibt die aktuellen mhz rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Hab leider nur die GTX295 da, werde aber mit der probieren, paar Points zu machen. True meinte aber, das wird schwer, alles mit Rang und Name hat die schon gebencht


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ja aber ne 8800 brauchste mit nem pupsi cpu net benchen, weil die 980x deine punkte sonst totmachen.


Meinst du mit "Pupsi" Cpu den E8400 ?
Wenn ja muss ich dir leider sagen das 980x gegen den "Pupsi" im 01er keine Chance hat 

@Moose:
Hol dir bis zu Rev.4 noch schnell ein paar Mainstream Karten alá 8800GTS/GTX/GT, die kriegst du gebraucht für 30 - 50€.
Du könntest mit deinem E8400 dann im 01er und 03er was reissen


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Ich glaube das wird nicht so viel mit dem E8400. Maximal gebootet kriege ich FSB510, und für ne Vali maximal FSB530Mal schauen, was ich zum Benchen stabil bekomme.


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "Pupsi" Cpu den E8400 ?
> Wenn ja muss ich dir leider sagen das 980x gegen den "Pupsi" im 01er keine Chance hat
> 
> @Moose:
> ...




ja weil der 01er schon 500 jahre alt is und mit dem neuen shit nix anzufangen weis, stimmts?

man die ganzen 3d benchmarks hab ich alle gar net. erstmal runter laden


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Was fällt euch an dem Screen hier auf?Moose83's 16sec 698ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 4590MHz

Hwbot laggt und denkt ich habe 2 E8400 drauf


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Grade erreicht: Masterchief79's 20477 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1035/1385MHz

Immerhin... Komischerweise hab ich immer ein wenig mehr CPU Punkte, wenn ich den Bench öfter laufen lasse. Wenn ich neustarte und auf 4.5GHz OCe, sinds beim ersten Test ~7600 und nach 10 Durchläufen mit 4.34GHz schon 7720 ^^

Naja GPU ist am Ende aber vlt geht ja durch die CPU noch bissel was.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. November 2010)

^^Schatz das CPU-Z Mobo-Fenster hättest mal lieber das Detailfester vom 06'er Run aufmachen sollen  (ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber aber ...)


----------



## Matti OC (27. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Was fällt euch an dem Screen hier auf?Moose83's 16sec 698ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 4590MHz
> 
> Hwbot laggt und denkt ich habe 2 E8400 drauf



Hi, vllt hast du es falsch eingetragen, du hast doch nur eine CPU mit zwei Core in deinen System.

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. November 2010)

@Masterchief79:
Und jetzt noch die CPU hoch ziehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @Masterchief79:
> Und jetzt noch die CPU hoch ziehen


Die ist schon ganz oben^^ Bzw. eigentlich nicht, aber höher kriege ich sie nicht, da macht das Board zu. 
Habs mit 215 BCLK und 1.425V vCore versucht, nicht mal Startup. Liegt also nicht an dre CPU. QPI/DRAM hat schon 1.4V. 
Mit BCLK 216 fuhr er eben einmal hoch, da hats für ne Vali gereicht, aber mehr auch nicht.

Lohnt sich das, mal mit diesem CPU Clock Skew usw. rumzutesten bezüglich BCLK vom Board? 

PS: Ist ein P6T Deluxe V2 mit neuestem BIOS

Hätt ich ein anderes Board würde ich den auch auf 4.6-4.7 kriegen^^ Was insbesondere beim 03er usw. von Vorteil wäre, siehe hier: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1083469_
Der 06er lief mit dem Takt nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Die ist schon ganz oben^^ Bzw. eigentlich nicht, aber höher kriege ich sie nicht, da macht das Board zu.
> Habs mit 215 BCLK und 1.425V vCore versucht, nicht mal Startup. Liegt also nicht an dre CPU. QPI/DRAM hat schon 1.4V.
> Mit BCLK 216 fuhr er eben einmal hoch, da hats für ne Vali gereicht, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Da müsste  aber trotzdem noch was gehen, das P6T schafft eigentlich nen recht hohen BCLK, 220-230mhz mit QPI Fastmode sollten schon drin sein. Auf wie viel läuft deine NB?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

[Naja ich bin nicht soo erfahren im 1366 OCing^^ 
Helf mir mal bei folgenden Sachen:

UCLK Frequency
QPI Interconnect Path Clock (Link Data Rate)
---
CPU Differential Amplitude
CPU Clock Skew
IOH Clock Skew

Spread Spectrum habe ich jeweils aus. 
Und bisher:

Ratio: 21
Speedstep: aus
BCLK: 214
PCI-E: 105
DRAM: 1287MHz

CPU V: 1.4
CPU PLL: 2.1
QPI/DRAM: 1.4
IoH: 1.3
IOH PCIE: 1.6
ICH: 1.2
ICH PCIE: 1.6
DRAM Bus: 1.64

Soweit zu den Spannungen.

PS: Was ist QPI Fastmode


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> [Naja ich bin nicht soo erfahren im 1366 OCing^^
> Helf mir mal bei folgenden Sachen:
> 
> UCLK Frequency
> ...



Man unterscheidet zwischen QPI Fastmode und QPI Slowmode.
Der Slowmode wird eigentlich nur dazu verwendet um einen möglichst hohen BCLK zu erreichen ohne Rücksicht auf die Leistung (sprich für CPU-Z).

Für alle anderen Benches verwendet man den QPI Fastmode.
Spannungen sind soweit ok, aber hast du bei dem QPI den niedrigsten Teiler ausgewählt?
UCLK solltest du auch runterdrehen, falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast.

CPU Differential Amplitude
CPU Clock Skew
IOH Clock Skew  
Das kannst alles auf AUTO lassen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Gut, dann habe ich das alles so gemacht ^^ QPI und UCLK sind jeweils die niedrigsten Teiler. UCLK ist bei höherem Ram-Takt logischerweise noch ein bisschen höher.

Kann man irgendwo zwischen Fastmode und Slowmode wechseln? Hab noch keine Einstellung dafür gesehen 

PS: Ich kann keine Screenshots von Aqumark machen hab ich grade gesehen... Weder mit Fraps noch mit Druck... Aber ne CPU Score von 16000 kommt mir schon sehr wenig vor?  GFX Score 27000 mit einer 9500 GT und 920@4.5GHz. Sind alle Kerne zugewiesen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

3D Mark 9500GT Weltrekord verfünffacht 

Fragt mich nicht wie das passiert ist  Darf man sowas submitten? 

//Sry DP


----------



## Mega Rage (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Gut, dann habe ich das alles so gemacht ^^ QPI und UCLK sind jeweils die niedrigsten Teiler. UCLK ist bei höherem Ram-Takt logischerweise noch ein bisschen höher.
> 
> Kann man irgendwo zwischen Fastmode und Slowmode wechseln? Hab noch keine Einstellung dafür gesehen
> 
> PS: Ich kann keine Screenshots von Aqumark machen hab ich grade gesehen... Weder mit Fraps noch mit Druck... Aber ne CPU Score von 16000 kommt mir schon sehr wenig vor?  GFX Score 27000 mit einer 9500 GT und 920@4.5GHz. Sind alle Kerne zugewiesen



Ich weiß nicht ob das P6T in den Slowmode wechseln kann ich hab selber "nur" ein RIIIE. 

Zum Aquamark kann ich dir nix sagen ich mach das immer mit Druck und dann in Paint kopieren.


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

@Masterchief79
Nein ...das ist ein Blackrun .....treiber abgestürzt ,während des runs neu aufgebaut , Ergebniss verfälscht.

Sieht man an den einzelnen Testergebnissen 

Sehe ich und auch jeder ander der weiß was ein Blackrun ist .
Kommt im 03er häufig vor


----------



## Turrican (27. November 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 3D Mark 9500GT Weltrekord verfünffacht
> 
> Fragt mich nicht wie das passiert ist  Darf man sowas submitten?
> 
> //Sry DP


Das glaub ich nicht, alle GTs sind ja extrem bugged.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Lol - grade nochmal passiert, jetzt mit 51000 Punkten. Der Grafiktreiber scheint wegen zu hohem Takt abzustürzen und stellt sich dann wieder her, während der 3D Mark normal weiterläuft ^^ Also so wie True gesagt hat.

Sowas hatte ich bisher nur mal einmal beim 06er, aber lustigerweise im CPU-Test... 12000 CPU Punkte mit nem Q9550 sind schon was wa? 

Naja jedenfalls krieg ich mit der 9500GT keine vernünftigen Ergebnisse hin, ich teste noch was CPU und dann kommen HD5850, HD5770 und GTX260 mal ran...


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Was fällt euch an dem Screen hier auf?Moose83's 16sec 698ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 4590MHz
> 
> Hwbot laggt und denkt ich habe 2 E8400 drauf



dann lösch mal das ergebnis und lad es nochmal hoch. eingetragen war ja alles richtig, aber hwbot will da wohl nicht. und das wprime1024 ergebnis bitte auch gleich



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Grade erreicht: Masterchief79's 20477 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1035/1385MHz
> 
> Immerhin... Komischerweise hab ich immer ein wenig mehr CPU Punkte, wenn  ich den Bench öfter laufen lasse. Wenn ich neustarte und auf 4.5GHz  OCe, sinds beim ersten Test ~7600 und nach 10 Durchläufen mit 4.34GHz  schon 7720 ^^
> 
> Naja GPU ist am Ende aber vlt geht ja durch die CPU noch bissel was.



Blechdesigner hat es ja schon geschrieben. Bitte die Subtest Scores mit auf den Screenshot packen sonst wird es irgendwann gemeldet und gelöscht. bei 03er dann bitte auch. eigentlich bei allen screenshots von heute ^^


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Sag ich doch, das ich es richtig eingetragen habeWerde die 2 Ergebnisse jetzt löschen, waren eh nur Testruns.


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

ich weis immernoch net wie man die löscht. bin wohl zu blöd das zu finden XD


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2010)

Vaykir's 4275 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4275MHz  und dann auf "mehr gehen direkt über deinem nickname und dann auf die kleine mülltonne - ganz einfach. dort kann man auch ergebnisse editieren falls man  was falsch eingetragen hat. aber da hwbot damit meist probleme hat, lieber löschen und neu hoch laden


----------



## Vaykir (27. November 2010)

Aaaaaaahhh, super danke dir.
Man die Farbe der Reiter ist aber auch voll fürn Pöter!
Find das Design der Seite eh net so pralle bzw relativ unübersichtlich.


----------



## Shi (27. November 2010)

Wie führe ich Aquamark im Fenstermodus aus? Wegen Screenshot.
Das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1815603-post15.html geht nicht bei mir 
Validiern kann man es ja nicht online, da steht bei mir "Seite nicht erreichbar"
MfG


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2010)

du drückst einfach auf druck s-abf wenn die punkte bei aquamark kommen und dann kannst du den screenshot bei paint einfügen. dann noch 2x cpu-z und gpu-z daneben und fertig ist der screenshot für aquamark


----------



## Shi (27. November 2010)

achso warum bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen...danke! 

mfg

Edit:
Okay, jetzt steht da: Berechnung wird erwartet.. na mal sehn, werden nur 0.1 Punkte 
Edit: Das ist er :/ Naja ich sollte mal meine CPU Ocen
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1083641__shi__aquamark_geforce_gtx_465_115574_marks
Edit: schon seit 40 Minuten berechnet er, soll ich nochmal neu hochladen?
Edit: So. 0.1 Punkte 



Also, es ist schon *******. Jetzt habe ich eine ziemlich gut gehende GTX 465, aber mein Prozessor bootet noch nichtmal bei 1 Mhz mehr Referenztakt, so ein Mist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

@Shi: Neuestes BIOS drauf bzw. Ram-Teiler richtig eingestellt?
// Die Score kommt mir ein bisschen niedrig vor... Habe heute mit ner 9500GT 165000 Punkte geschafft^^ Hast du dem AM Prozess im Taskmanager alle Kerne zugewiesen?


----------



## Shi (27. November 2010)

Öhm, mir kommt er auch niedrig vor: Der hier micul's 141517 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 764/950MHz
hat seine CPU 800MHz höher aber die GRaka niedriger getaktet.. und dann 30000 Unterschied?
Ram Teiler? ähhhm was meinst du damit? Also eigentlich ist es DDR3 1333 aber ich hab irgendwas verstellt dass es DDR3-1600 ist - läuft stabil
Bios ist F2, hab gerade F4B runtergeladen, kann ich das iwie im Windows flashen?
Edit: gefunden. Ich flashe jetzt mit @BIOS


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

Ich werde dann nachher mal 3D Runs im 01er probieren, maximaler Takt zum Benchen mit dem E8400 liegt bei fast 4,8GHz. Vielleicht ist ja was drin...


----------



## Shi (27. November 2010)

Bios F4b is drauf, morgen wird getestet


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2010)

@Shi, setz den Ramteiler runter von 1600 auf 1333 z.B. und OC dannWeil wenn du 1600 lässt, wird beim OC der Speicher von 1600 hochgetaktet, bei 1333 hast du Reserven


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Edit: schon seit 40 Minuten berechnet er, soll ich nochmal neu hochladen?



morgen haste die 0,1 aufm Konto


Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann nachher mal 3D Runs im 01er probieren, maximaler Takt zum Benchen mit dem E8400 liegt bei fast 4,8GHz. Vielleicht ist ja was drin...



4,8GHz ist doch top fürn 01er. mehr wie 5GHz sind eigentlich nur subzero zu erreichen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann nachher mal 3D Runs im 01er probieren, maximaler Takt zum Benchen mit dem E8400 liegt bei fast 4,8GHz. Vielleicht ist ja was drin...


Masterchief79's 59436 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4870X2 @ 777/980MHz

Natürlich nix wegen der GPU ^^ Aber ist auch schon was her und hatte nix anderes zur Hand

Dieselbe CPU@Dice von True: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1071821_true_monkey_cpu_z_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_5548.55_mhz


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Die fast 4,8 GHz bringen aber mit einer GTX295 immer noch nichts, da helfen einem die 7 Grad Wassertemperatur nix, zuviel Konkurennz


----------



## blackbolt (28. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Die fast 4,8 GHz bringen aber mit einer GTX295 immer noch nichts, da helfen einem die 7 Grad Wassertemperatur nix, zuviel Konkurennz



wundert mich aber auch das du so wenig points mit der gtx295 holts


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Da ist leider nicht mehr drin, da brauch ich Dice oder einen E8600@5,5GHzAber der Winter hat auch positive Seiten, wie man an dem Run hier sieht:Moose83's 5085.37 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 5085.4MHz Und der hier ist auch nicht verkehrt:http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...erpi_32m_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_9min_51sec_172ms

Die Wassertemperatur lag dabei bei 3 Grad


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. November 2010)

Hast den 03er schon versucht ?
01er kannst ja vergessen


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Der 03er ist das gleiche, no wayDafür kamen wenigstens in 2D paar Punkte rum


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. November 2010)

Naja ich meine in 03 hast du Punktemäsig mit der 295 wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Da fehlen aber rund 20000 Punkte, aber wenigstens habe ich ne schöne Vali über 5GHz hinbekommen, Wassertemperatur lag da bei 3 Grad


----------



## theLamer (28. November 2010)

theLamer's 7099.31 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron LGA775 356 @ 7099.3MHz

Bin auch im 7 GHz Club (zusammen mit Alriin) ...
der alte Score gab irgendwie keine Punkte mehr, war verbuggt, daher hab ich ihn nochmal hochgeladen.


----------



## Matti OC (28. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber rund 20000 Punkte, aber wenigstens habe ich ne schöne Vali über 5GHz hinbekommen, Wassertemperatur lag da bei 3 Grad


Hi
@ 2003 lade doch mal ein Bild hoch, um das man mal vergleichen kann woran es liegen könnte. 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Hab ich ein Ergebniss gestern hochgeladen, reicht das? Ich glaub ich brauche da einfach noch mehr Takt


----------



## blackbolt (28. November 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> theLamer's 7099.31 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron LGA775 356 @ 7099.3MHz
> 
> Bin auch im 7 GHz Club (zusammen mit Alriin) ...
> der alte Score gab irgendwie keine Punkte mehr, war verbuggt, daher hab ich ihn nochmal hochgeladen.



Very nice Score


----------



## Matti OC (28. November 2010)

Hi , aso, den hier: 

Moose83's 78684 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 738/1200MHz

im Nature viel zu wenig ( GT1- GT4 schaut alles nach Sinlge GPU aus )

versuch mal mit Treiber 197.13  

lg


----------



## Moose83 (28. November 2010)

Danke, werde es mal probieren


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Bald habt ihr AF  

Habt aber auch diesen Monat gut gerockt.


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Bald habt ihr AF
> 
> Habt aber auch diesen Monat gut gerockt.



mh, so ganz reicht das leider nicht, wir haben keine GTX 580 die vom Hersteller gestellt wird.
Noch sind wir wohl das fünfte Rad am Wagen bei PCGHX, aber das könnte sich ja auch mal ändern. (wenn wir in .de die 1 sein sollten)

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (29. November 2010)

Was man bei der ganzen Sachen mit dem sponsoring durch die Hersteller nicht vernachlässigen darf  sind die Punkte pro Mitglied.
Und die sind bei AF nunmal wesentlich höher.
Für uns persönlich ist das egal. Jedes Teammitglied ist wichtig, egal ob jemand einen oder 1000 Punkte beiträgt.
Nur die Hersteller werden das anders sehen, die stehen wohl eher auf 100% skill.


----------



## blackbolt (29. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, so ganz reicht das leider nicht, wir haben keine GTX 580 die vom Hersteller gestellt wird.
> 
> 
> lg Matti



hat unser team überhaupt keine hersteller unterstützung????

das wäre dann aber nicht gerecht


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2010)

Nö nicht das ich wüsste , das irgentjemand hier was gestellt bekommt .

Schnitzel mit der dicksten hardware zu benchen erfordert weniger skill als mit den kleinen dingen , da kommt es auf alles an.

Jo Matti das thema ist nen alter Hut , wir überholen die auch so 
(Huch nicht das ich was von unserer jahresplanung verrate)


----------



## Schnitzel (29. November 2010)

Schon richtig.
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache anfürsich das wir von der Größe des Forums profitieren.


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2010)

Naja ...AF hat mit den ersten 10 Mitglieder 20k und wir 17,5 k .....sooo groß ist der Unterschied nicht


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

Sicher macht aber auch die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft was aus, oder nicht?
Wie lange ladet ihr schon eure ergebnisse hoch und wie viel Hardware hattet/habt ihr zu hause zum benchen?

ich für meinen Teil bin erst seit oktober aktiv hier und kennen tute ich hwbot auch erst nen paar wochen. Hätte ich das vor jahren schon gewusst, hätte ich meine alte hardware behalten 
is ja net so, dass ich erst seit 1 woche übertakte, obwohl man das auf grund der verwendeten spannungen durchaus denken könnte *lol*


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2010)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass unser Team dauerhaft von Caseking gesponsort wird. Dies ermöglicht uns regelmäßig Contests zu veranstalten wovon das ganze Team profitiert. Nächsten Monat ist es übrigens wieder so weit


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

Wie läuft sowas ab?
Bzw. was bekommt das Team von denen? Die haben Hardware ja noch nicht so lange im Angebot, geschweige denn dass sie selbst welche herstellen.

PS: nix gegen CK, absolut spitzen Laden!


----------



## blackbolt (29. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat ist es übrigens wieder so weit



habe schon davon gehört wo und wann findet es statt????


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2010)

Die Details erfahrt ihr wenn es so weit ist  Gehe mal vom 1. Dezember aus!


----------



## zøtac (29. November 2010)

Was ist nächsten Monat?^^


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass unser Team dauerhaft von Caseking gesponsort wird. Dies ermöglicht uns regelmäßig Contests zu veranstalten wovon das ganze Team profitiert. Nächsten Monat ist es übrigens wieder so weit


 
Das is los.
Und am 1.Dez gibts evtl. ne genaue Info dazu.


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

Hoffentlich wo ich mit AMD auch was reißen kann^^
5850 Contest  

Aber freu mich schon drauf  denn ab morgen bin ich mit meinen Klausuren durch für dieses Jahr 
Heißt: ich kann wieder benchen... streß adeeee

Sagt jemandem funktionale Programmierung etwas? :p durfte ich heute 3 Stunden lang in der Klausur machen^^


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

> funktionale Programmierung


hört sich für mich an wie:

"bla..blabla...bla...blubb...blaaaaaaaaa, *died*"


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

nenee..
wenn du eine liste der quadrate grader zahlen von 1 bis 10 willst zB

s1 = [ x*x | x <- [1..10]; x%2=0]

oder alle teiler von einer Zahl

teiler n = [x | x <- [2..sqrt n]; x%n=0]

Tja -.- ist halt nicht das geilste..


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Details erfahrt ihr wenn es so weit ist  Gehe mal vom 1. Dezember aus!



Hi,  ich hab da schon was von gehört, vllt wäre es besser vom aktuellen Stand (30.11.2010) bei uns in der Teamwertung auszugehen.

lg Matti 


Zcei & Alex, im Dezember hatte ihr doch was vor @ Benchen


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was von wo ausgeht bei diesem Wettbewerb 
Aber ich denke er geht vom 1 Dezember aus als Ankündigungstag


----------



## Mega Rage (29. November 2010)

Wenns am 1.12 vorgestellt wird kann ich mir ja gleich Dice fürs wochenende holen


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Wenns am 1.12 vorgestellt wird kann ich mir ja gleich Dice fürs wochenende holen



Gute Idee,  könnte ich auch mal wieder testen.

lg


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

Was wäre dann mit einer HWBot Wettbewerb Berlin Session^^
Frink und ich waren auch grad am überlegen  und Freakezoit wird sich ja wohl auch nicht lumpen lassen


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2010)

@Matti, ich habe es mal mit dem Treiber von dir getestet, im 3DMark 03. Leider sind das dann noch weniger Punkte.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. November 2010)

sage mal bei deinem alten Ergebnis zeigt GPU-Z an, das SLI nicht aktiv ist, liegt es vlt. daran? Kenne mich leider mit Multi GPU System nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Matti, ich habe es mal mit dem Treiber von dir getestet, im 3DMark 03. Leider sind das dann noch weniger Punkte.




Hi, also meine 295 ist gleich im SLi, im 2003 kommen so 103K raus.

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2010)

Bezüglich des Screens ist SLI aus, hab gerade noch mal ein Test gemacht, jetzt stande SLI an, Punkte waren so fast gleich.


----------



## Mega Rage (29. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Screens ist SLI aus, hab gerade noch mal ein Test gemacht, jetzt stande SLI an, Punkte waren so fast gleich.



Ist warscheinlich CPU-Limitiert


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

sag ich doch...bla bla 

PS: mein board is da. JUCHU!! nur 5 wochen warten. 4,5 davon auf ebay wo nix kommt und 3 tage auf amazon... hrhr. tschüsse bin schrauben


----------



## Lippokratis (29. November 2010)

03 ist der einzige wirkliche GPU Benchmark. es kann zwar trotzdem die cpu limitieren, weil es sli ist, aber normalerweise kann man beim 03er auch mit weniger cpu takt und höheren gpu takt besser punkten als anderst herum.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2010)

Aaach wie ärgerlich... Hatte noch von damals ne 4.333GHz Screen mit meinem Q9550 der so in etwa 6-7 Punkte wert gewesen wäre, nur brauch man ja dazu ne Vali und die hab ich nicht mehr 

@Vaykir: Ich hoffe mal, du hast nen schönen GT gelandet ^^


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2010)

So, meine neueste Errungenschafft ist da, ein E6750 Mal schauen was der so macht. Und ich habe schon mal ein schönes i7 Board gekauft, ein Gigabyte X58A-UD7


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

Hat einer von euch heute Galileo gesehen? Bin durch Zufall über einen todesmutigen Reporter gestoßen, der sich echt getraut hat in LN2 zu fassen..

5 Minuten mentaler Vorbereitung später: "Ok.... los... ich tu es...."
Wo ich mir nur denke: auf der GamesCom ham ses mir einfach über die Hand geschüttet.

Naja wenn man zu lange drin bleibt schon gefährlich, aber hab mich auf seine (wahrscheinlich gestellte) Angst schon gefeiert^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2010)

Auf ner AMD Benchsession hat das doch mal einer nem Benchkollegen übern Kopf geschüttet und dann seine Haare abgebrochen ^^ 

Aber Galileo ist sowas von nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. Da fällt mir immer wieder das hier ein: YouTube - Knallileo ist keine Wissenssendung - Galileo Parodie


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. November 2010)

Jaa, habe das heute durch zufall auch gesehen.
ich fand die Aktion einfach lächerlich.
Und was denkt der LN2 Händler um die Ecke:
OMFG, das Zueg ist ja wirklich ungleublich gefährlich.
Ein Grund mehr es nicht an Privatleute zu verkaufen.

Ich glaube man sollte denen mal das Video zukommen lassen wie dieser einer Ausländische OCer (ich glaube Hicookie) LN2 in den Mund nimmt und es dann im hohen Bogen mit viel rauch "ausspuckt"


----------



## Mega Rage (29. November 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Jaa, habe das heute durch zufall auch gesehen.
> ich fand die Aktion einfach lächerlich.
> Und was denkt der LN2 Händler um die Ecke:
> OMFG, das Zueg ist ja wirklich ungleublich gefährlich.
> ...



Oder vor einer Weile war mal ein Video beim Bot da hat es einer in sein Kaffee getan und getrunken


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBPs3PbeGAc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJXiOZWHQ9s


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXI314CbhYc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpR-_IOuAVk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GruJdXJ3uD4​
*
Link zur Playlist:*
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## RedCobra (29. November 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Bald habt ihr AF
> 
> Habt aber auch diesen Monat gut gerockt.





Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, so ganz reicht das leider nicht, wir haben keine GTX 580 die vom Hersteller gestellt wird.
> Noch sind wir wohl das fünfte Rad am Wagen bei PCGHX, aber das könnte sich ja auch mal ändern. (wenn wir in .de die 1 sein sollten)
> 
> lg Matti


 


Jetzt will ich mal einiges klarstellen, hört sich ja so an als wenn wir alles gestellt bekommen würden, Stuwi BenchBrothers.de und dernettemann die momentan unter den besten 20 der Welt sind, haben ihre eignen Karten, und investieren verdammt viel Geld was anscheinen einige hier nicht wissen! Klar unterstützen die Hersteller, aber es ist verdammt schwer geworden, was ich ja nicht erzählen brauch, bei Hicookie & NickShih sieht das ganze anders aus die Hardware in Hülle und Fülle zur Verfügung haben, und last das ja nicht Micha lesen, für mich die Mutter der Deutschen OC Szene, er hat Extrem Overclocking in Deutschland Populäre gemacht! 
Die PCGH ist halt ein riesen Forum alleine wegen der Zeitschrift (lese die von der 1. Ausgabe  ), das spiegelt sich auch im Bot wieder, und die AF hat die besten OC Global wie Hardwaretechnisch im Boot. Wird sich in der Zukunft Zeigen wer die Nr.1 in Deutschland ist, aber nicht vergessen wir haben alle ein gemeinsamen Hobby, und man kann auch spass am benchen haben mit Jungs aus nem anderen Team, müst nur Roman fragen 

Rev.4 im Bot, da wird sich eh vieles tuen, zum. für die Teams!

Gruß Sven


----------



## zcei (29. November 2010)

Sven: 
Das seh ich ganz genau so.
Man bekommt ja nicht grundlos auch mal Hardware gestellt. Man muss sich vorher ja auch "beweisen" und das dabei viel Geld draufgeht will ich nicht anzweifeln.

Außerdem: sind wir nicht im Moment weltweit lobendes Beispiel mit den ganzen Kollabo-Session etc.? Das sollte auch so bleiben. Klar ist eine hohe Teamwertung lobenswert, aber das sollte ein fairer Wettkampf bleiben, wo wir uns einfach nur gegenseitig anstacheln.
Mit dem Ziel das erste Mal 100000 Punkte im Bot zu haben  (komplett Deutschland natürlich)

Bin zwar nicht lange dabei, aber es macht einfach Spaß, auch mit anderen Leuten in Kontakt zu kommen. Habe dadurch zwei gute Freunde im RL gefunden


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2010)

Wenn ich solche Posts lese fände ich doch, dass nen "gefällt mir" Button ne gute sache wär.
Aber so:

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen
/totally signed


----------



## Moose83 (29. November 2010)

Und wieder eine CPU, die im 266er Strap besser geht, ich versteh das mit der Strap immer noch nicht. Eigentlich steuert der ja die NB, bei mir hängt es aber von der verwendeten CPU ab Der E6750 geht im 333er Strap gerade mal bis FSB400, beim 266er bin ich aktuell bei 470.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal einiges klarstellen, hört sich ja so an als wenn wir alles gestellt bekommen würden, Stuwi BenchBrothers.de und dernettemann die momentan unter den besten 20 der Welt sind, haben ihre eignen Karten, und investieren verdammt viel Geld was anscheinen einige hier nicht wissen! Klar unterstützen die Hersteller, aber es ist verdammt schwer geworden, was ich ja nicht erzählen brauch, bei Hicookie & NickShih sieht das ganze anders aus die Hardware in Hülle und Fülle zur Verfügung haben, und last das ja nicht Micha lesen, für mich die Mutter der Deutschen OC Szene, er hat Extrem Overclocking in Deutschland Populäre gemacht!
> Die PCGH ist halt ein riesen Forum alleine wegen der Zeitschrift (lese die von der 1. Ausgabe  ), das spiegelt sich auch im Bot wieder, und die AF hat die besten OC Global wie Hardwaretechnisch im Boot. Wird sich in der Zukunft Zeigen wer die Nr.1 in Deutschland ist, aber nicht vergessen wir haben alle ein gemeinsamen Hobby, und man kann auch spass am benchen haben mit Jungs aus nem anderen Team, müst nur Roman fragen
> 
> Rev.4 im Bot, da wird sich eh vieles tuen, zum. für die Teams!
> ...



Was soll den passieren wenn Micha das liest ??
Matti ja nicht direkt jemanden angesprochen und noch kann er ja wohl seine Meinung zu dem Thema Sagen.
Ich kann mich da gut noch an sätze errinnern wo es hieß wir würden doch nur zu PCGHX gehn wegen Printmagazin & Gesponsorter HW. Tja dem ist noch war jemals so. Anstatt das aus euerer Richtung immer Gerüchte kommen hättet ihr uns ja fragen können. Wieso weshalb und warum. 
Gewisse dinge sollte man sich mal von der Professionellen seite ansehen , vllt. hat das ja auch was mit strategie zu tun. (die auch 100%tig funktioniert hat. Sogar besser als erwartet  ).
Aber es immer schön zu sehn wie man euch aufs glatteis jagen kann .

Klar sehe ich das ähnlich wie du , mir macht es auch spaß mit anderen zu benchen aber dabei geht es nicht darum wo jemand herkommt (Forum) sondern um die person dahinter genauso wie der Spaß am benchen 

Der obere teil ist nicht böse gemeint. Sondern eher so das es mal zeit wird mit solchem Kinderkram aufzuhören wir sind schließlich alle Erwachsene leute (die die es Betrifft). Dann sollte man sich aber auch dementsprechend Verhalten.


----------



## RoccoESA (29. November 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> ...haben ihre eignen Karten, und investieren verdammt viel Geld was anscheinen einige hier nicht wissen!










RedCobra schrieb:


> nicht Micha lesen, für mich die Mutter der Deutschen OC Szene



... dann bin ich wohl ohne Eltern aufgewachsen 



Mal im Ernst - sich mit "großer Hardware" zu schmücken ist verdammt einfach - egal, ob die gesponsort oder gekauft wurde. 

Aber das schmälert keineswegs die Leistung der vielen hundert "kleinen" OCer, denn wenn die nicht mitbenchen und aus "Alltagshardware" alles rausholen würden, könnten wir "da oben" unseren Hype nicht leben.

Vergesst nicht wo ihr herkommt ...


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2010)

Nene Rocco du bist nicht ohne eltern aufgewachsen, du weißt doch matti ist dein pappi der muss jetzt erstmal Allimente nachzahlen


----------



## Schnitzel (29. November 2010)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich noch das eine oder andere Bios für ein NF7-S 2.0 her bekomme?
Alle offiziellen von der Abit Seite hab ich mal schnell gesichert, aber ansonsten siehts eher mau aus.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch welche auf der Platte.
Das D_14Beta wäre Interessant, oder ein D22 A1BK Turbo von Tictac.
Auf jeden Fall mal eins bei dem man CPC off auswählen kann.


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2010)

HI,Alex, dass kannst aber mal voll vergessen. 
lg


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI,Alex, dass kannst aber mal voll vergessen.
> lg




Ach komm paar Kröten werden wohl drin sein .


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2010)

Matti du verleugnest dein kinder 

Steh doch dazu und zahl uns endlich unsere Bench HW.


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Matti du verleugnest dein kinder
> 
> Steh doch dazu und zahl uns endlich unsere Bench HW.


Na da meld ich mich aber auch an wenns HW gibt.


----------



## Barisan (30. November 2010)

@Schnitzel
ich habe letzte reguläre BIOS für NF7-S, NF72-14. Ich versuche die als Anhang bei PN schicken.


----------



## Freakezoit (30. November 2010)

So ich mach mich jetzt ran , fürs team müssen punkte gemacht werden 

PS: AM3 rennt auch noch bei 5071 mhz mit dem 980x


----------



## blackbolt (30. November 2010)

schaut euch das mal an

ist doch nice mit 0,872V vcore 3335MHz bei -3 °C auf allen 4cores

mit einer CoolIT Vantage Advanced Liquid Cooling 

wasser temp 7,2 °C

mfg stefan


----------



## -_Elvis_- (30. November 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die CPU 3°C hat, wenn das Wasser schon 7°C warm ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. November 2010)

^^Hmm, nur das der 760er keinen Multi von 25 für alle Kerne gleichzeitig bietet 
Max. ist dort 22x und das mit standard BCLK ergibt folglich 2933MHz für alle 4Kerne


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2010)

GTX 260 eingetroffen, wird am WE mal durchgejagt


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2010)

Da ist wohl ein bisschen der Wurm drin.


----------



## blackbolt (30. November 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> wenn das Wasser schon 7°C warm ist.



so steht es zumindest auf dem display von der wakü
vielleicht ist es auch das wasser was vor der cpu kommt was da gemessen wird
also am radi sind eben fast die finger festgefroren

hoffe da ist uberhaupt ein frostmittel drin


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

warum zum henker hab ich im aquamark so mega wenig punkte. gerade mal 171k...
hab ich wieder was vergessen einzustellen?


----------



## zcei (30. November 2010)

exe kopiert und wie den 3dmark03 benannt?


----------



## Mega Rage (30. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> warum zum henker hab ich im aquamark so mega wenig punkte. gerade mal 171k...
> hab ich wieder was vergessen einzustellen?



Alle Kerne im Taskmanager zugewiesen??

und falls du ne ATI Karte hast: Patch schon installiert?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

> exe kopiert und wie den 3dmark03 benannt?



ähm,warum macht man das?




> Alle Kerne im Taskmanager zugewiesen??
> und falls du ne ATI Karte hast: Patch schon installiert?



gute idee mit den kernen. aber was fürn patch? hab einen installiert, aber der war glaube nur für 64bit quatsch.


edit:
kerne zu weisen geht nicht: zugriff verweigert.
komischerweise hab ich bei fast allen sachen die ich amche das problem mit den fehlenden brechtigungen.... gestern system neu draufgemacht und heute fehlt mir ständig zu der zugriff.
kann aus chrome z.b. keine dateien ausm internet speichern auf D: und E:. nur C: geht.
dann muss ich überall administrator mist anklicken bevor überhaupt was passiert. einige sachen gehen erst gar net.


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2010)

Hab schon mal ne Vali mit dem E6750 hinbekommen:Moose83's 4200.04 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E6750 (2.67Ghz) @ 4200MHz

Finde ich schon mal gar nicht so übel


----------



## zcei (30. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ähm,warum macht man das?



Das soll iwas mit Treiberoptionen zu tun haben und wohl mehr Punkte bringen.
Ob das wirklich klappt liegt immer an der Graka. bei manchen gehts wohl bei anderen bringts nix.


----------



## Mega Rage (30. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ähm,warum macht man das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Ati Karten musst du den Patch installiern sonst sieht man kein Ergebnisse.
Für Aquamark solltest du Win xP installiern, wenn du nur eine Karte bencht.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2010)

@ Vaykir
Womit bencht du eigentlich?


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

willste die programme wissen oder das system?^^

sys steht unten,
programme hab ich atm halt die ganzen cpu dinger drauf (prime und pi berechnung), 3dmark vantage und 3dmark 06. dann noch pcmark vantage und pcmark05. aquamark will net so recht 

PS: wat is max vcore beim gulftown?

edit:
puh ab 4ghz hat die maus und die fenster übelste verschiebungslag. die hackeln übern monitur, das ja net mehr hübsch.


----------



## Freakezoit (30. November 2010)

Der Patch ist nicht nötig einfach im AM3 verzeichnis die Direcpll.dll löschen , das Reicht. Und wer Probleme mit niedriger Score hat, aquamark.exe in 3DMark03.exe umbenennen. ( Führt dazu das unter Vista / win7 bei start nicht nur 1 kern angesprochen wird sondern alle.)


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hab schon mal ne Vali mit dem E6750 hinbekommen:Moose83's 4200.04 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E6750 (2.67Ghz) @ 4200MHz
> 
> Finde ich schon mal gar nicht so übel


Geht in Ordnung das Ding  Meinste nicht DICE wäre besser? ;D


----------



## Mega Rage (30. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: wat is max vcore beim gulftown?



Mit welcher Kühlung?

Luft&Wasser ohne Chiller: 1,5V würde ich sagen

bzw. solange er noch *vernüftigt* skaliert


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

also war gerade bei 1,45V und 5GHz...aber bios total lahmarschig und in windows konntest kaum die maus bewegen. Temps bei 0°C laut coretemp. laut bios und rog connect bei 15-20°C.

hab jetzt afu 4200 @ 1,25V laufen.
mal gucken wie stabil das ist


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Der Patch ist nicht nötig einfach im AM3 verzeichnis die Direcpll.dll löschen , das Reicht. Und wer Probleme mit niedriger Score hat, aquamark.exe in 3DMark03.exe umbenennen. ( Führt dazu das unter Vista / win7 bei start nicht nur 1 kern angesprochen wird sondern alle.)



jabbadabbaduuuh!

der trick des jahrtausends. dank dir. gleich mal 120k punkte mehr. fast die 300k geknackt. 

DAS sieht doch gleich viel besser aus. darauf kann man aufbauen.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2010)

@ Roman
Morgen ist der 1. Dezember. Um 00:01 erwarte ich Infos zum neuen Wettbewerb


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> also war gerade bei 1,45V und 5GHz...aber bios total lahmarschig und in windows konntest kaum die maus bewegen. Temps bei 0°C laut coretemp. laut bios und rog connect bei 15-20°C.
> 
> hab jetzt afu 4200 @ 1,25V laufen.
> mal gucken wie stabil das ist


Solange die CPU einigermaßen gut ist, sollte das eigentlich laufen. Mein 920er packt das auch so etwa in dem Rahmen. Rockstable hab ich den immer auf 4.45GHz bei ~1.3V.

Den Trick muss ich btw auch mal versuchen oO Muss man beim AM eigentlich PhysX ausmachen? Eigentlich nicht oder? Hab nämlich einige Screens gesehen, auf denen PhysX aus war. Kann aber ja auch nen Tweak gewesen sein oder so^^


----------



## zcei (30. November 2010)

@Frink nicht so ungeduldig  der 1. Dez geht 24 Stunden lang und es war nur ein voraussichtlicher Termin.

Freu mich aber auch schon derbst drauf^^


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

Ich hab noch ne andere Merkwürdigkeit entdeckt bei meinem 980X.
Und zwar ist das Feld für Core Voltage in CPU-Z bei mir Grau und es steht kein Wert drinne.
Gibts da ne Einstellung im Bios, die das "verschleiert" ?

Bringt PhysX in dem alten Benchmark überhaupt was?
Damals gabs das doch gar net.


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2010)

@ PhysX: Es stört keinen wenn es an ist (außer Vantage), aber es bringt rein gar nix. Vor allem ist es laut General Rules auch nicht erlaubt.


			
				General Rules schrieb:
			
		

> What do we consider as illegal tweaks (instant block):
> - PhysX enabled drivers
> - Mipmap (either through software or registry)
> -  Using a program to launch your benchmark, unless officially approved by  HWBOT; benchmarks must always be launched using the shortcuts found in  the installation directory.
> - Software based ramdrives


Quelle: HWbot General Rules 

Also verabschiedet euch davon und macht das Ding aus 
(geht auch an mich, hab das auch nicht immer ausgemacht, aus Faulheit )


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2010)

@ Vaykir
Meines Wissens nicht, hast du die aktuellste CPU-Z Version ?
Ältere können den VCore von Gulfis vllt net auslesen...


----------



## Vaykir (30. November 2010)

Version 1.56


----------



## Turrican (30. November 2010)

Das Problem liegt bei der neuesten Verison (1.56).
Die hat mit den Gulfis und auch ein paar anderen CPUs Probleme beim Auslesen.


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2010)

@Vakiir, übertreibs aber nicht mit der Vcore, die CPU ist ne Ecke mehr wert, wie der Q6600


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @ Roman
> Morgen ist der 1. Dezember. Um 00:01 erwarte ich Infos zum neuen Wettbewerb



Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen  Musst noch etwas warten.


----------



## Ü50 (30. November 2010)

Roman, du bist aber auch fieß


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Vakiir, übertreibs aber nicht mit der Vcore, die CPU ist ne Ecke mehr wert, wie der Q6600


 

da kannste einen drauf lassen, dass der mit samthandschuhen angefasst wird.
erst recht, weil mich die ganzen einstellungen im R3E bios regelrecht erschlagen. da muss ich erstmal reinfinden. hab egstern einmal mit 5ghz gestartet @ 1,48V. hab aber noch 2 probleme, bei denen ich eure hilfe brauche:

1.
das system läuft ab ca 4,2ghz absolut träge. je höher der takt, desto langsamer wird alles (super pi hingegen rechnet ganz normal schneller).
bios, post, hochfahren, mausbewergungen, fenster (schließen, vershceben, maximieren) geschiet alles mit extremer verzögerung und lag. weis einer woran das liegt?

2.
atm läuft das system bei 4000 (200x20) @ 1,25V. der speicher bei ca 1600mhz. ich bekomme den beim besten willen nicht auf seine SPD werte (2000@ 8-9-8 @ 1,65V). hab schon uncoretakt zwischen 3400 und 4200 getestet. jedes mal bleibt das system beim dram test oder beim vga test hängen (das mainboard hat so tolle LEDs beim welchem post er gerade ist). eigl sollten 2000 locker drin sein, weil der gulfi nur das 1,5 fache uncoretakt braucht, also entsprechend ca. 3500.

danke schonmal für hilfe.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Vaykir

Welchen Multi benutzt du ?

Teste mal 27/29


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Im moment 20x.
Für 5ghz waren es 23x215.

Für 5GHz und Multi 27 müsste ich ja skandalöserweise auf 185 BLCK runter


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2010)

Jepp ...das sollst du ja damit der ram funzt 

Wie hoch der Blck ist ist vollkommen belanglos für die Performance.
Das ist *nicht *so wie bei So 775 ...mehr Bandbreite = mehr Performance 

Teste mal ein wenig mit den multis 

Einer der Vorteile des GT ist ja das du durch den Multi höher takten kannst ohne das Board zu stressen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Och, d.h. der blck ist nur eine "gedachte" zahl, die lediglich über multiplaikatoren ihre performance hergibt. gut zu wissen.

aber warum funzt der ram nicht bei nem blck von 200?
auf was stelle ich am besten den qpi link? da gibts ja immer 3 werte.

würde das auch diese trägheit bei hohen cpu frequenzen lösen (ich würd eh erstmal gerne wissen, warum das so is...)?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2010)

Nimm einen anderen multi ...kleineren Blck so das der ram einen anderen Teiler hat bei 2k ....das ist ja der sinn meines Vorschlags 

Und das prob mit der Trägheit könnte dann auch weg sein ....du bist aber nicht zufällig im slow mode ?


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

ne steht auf auto.

dank dir erstmal. werd ich heut abend testen.

ich vermute ja, dass im bios irgendeine von den 50000 schutzfunktionen angeschaltet ist, bzw auf auto steht. gibs irgenwo ne tabelle, wo steht, was man alles ausstellen soll/kann (also z.b. spread spectrum)?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2010)

alle spreats ausmachen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, dass die aus müssen weis ich 
Dachte eher an andere Sachen.
In dem Asus Bios steht so abartig viel Kram drinne, da denke ich mir, für irgendwas muss das ja sein. Das Handbuch gibt dazu leider keine genauere Auskunft. Da steht meistens nur drinne "Enables/Disables function X" (weis gerade auf anhieb kein passendes beispiel^^)


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Roman wir warten schon auf dich 

Ps: die ersten 100p sind schon mal gesichert (auf meiner platte)


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

oh man, du bist schon für dne caseking contest am punkte leechen?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Joa bin scores machen , heute abend sollten nochmal  min. 50 - 100p dazu kommen und das ist erst der anfang 
hier warten noch genug 478 cpu`s 
Da mein 980x schön geschmeidig 5,08ghz durch alles außer 06/vantage rennt unter wasser macht des ganze auch mal wieder Spaß. 

Die to do liste diesen monat geht ins unendliche , neben dem benchen bin ja noch am umziehn


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

mit welchen einstellungen hast die 5.08ghz am laufen (an chilled water komm ich bei den temps draußen auch locker ran  )?
bei mir is alles über 4200 sehr träge, siehe letzten 10 posts.
tru monkey hat schon den vorschlag gemacht, den blck zu senken und den multi zu erhöhen.


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es träge wird sind meist 2 dinge schuld zuviel blck oder zuwenig spannung (IOH z.b.).

booten tue ich so :

25x 200
PCIe: 110Mhz
Ram 2000
Uncore 4000 (leider geht mit dem P6T WS pro nicht viel mehr bei sehr moderaten VTT/QPi spannungen. Im vergleich zu meinem Classified fehlen da locker 600mhz bei gleicher spannung. )
Latenzen 7-8-7-20-72-1T bei 1.64v
QPI/Dram : 1.5v (Ich weiß ist nicht grad wenig aber unter 1.5v seh ich auf dem board nicht mal 4000 uncore.
IOH: 1.18

Den rest mach ich über Setfsb.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

hmmm... also nen blck von 200 sollte ds r3e schon mitmachen können 

und für den 4000er uncore brauchste 1,5v....hab gerade kein plan wie viel ich gestern hatte, aber sollte bei wassergekühlten komponenten wohl kein thema sein, oder?
die IOH spannung war jedenfalls bei 1,3v, daran lags also auch net.


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

ne wie oben geschrieben brauchen tue ich die 1.5v für 4000 nicht nur das board halt , aufm classi fahr ich damit lockflockig 4600+ uncore .
Aber die jenigen die das board schonmal mit nem 980x betrieben haben wissen wovon ich rede.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

dachte für den 980x reichen 1,5x ramtankt. bei 2000ram also 3000uncore. warum also so hoch gehen?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Je höher der Uncore desto mehr grund performance. Natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt.


----------



## theLamer (1. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> ne wie oben geschrieben brauchen tue ich die 1.5v für 4000 nicht nur das board halt , aufm classi fahr ich damit lockflockig 4600+ uncore .
> Aber die jenigen die das board schonmal mit nem 980x betrieben haben wissen wovon ich rede.


Hehe, du sagst es... neulich hatten wir 3x 980X (Q3QP) ES und alle liefen sowas von besch*** auf dem Rampage unter LN2.

Mit ner 8800GTS haben wir im Aquamark 304k hinbekommen (5,3 GHz lol), mit meinem 920er hatte ich 322k


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Xeon X5680 @ Rampage III Extreme (1102) konnte ich bei 1,45 V (BIOS) QPI/DRAM relativ entspannt mit >4,2 GHz UCLK 32M etc. benchen. Problematisch war in der Hinsicht eher die ausbleibende Skalierung mit mehr Spannung. (1,6 V QPI/DRAM habe ich AFAIK nicht getestet, aber wenn sich von 1,45 auf >1,5 V nichts tut, ist das auch eher sinnfrei ...)


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

> ...alle liefen sowas von besch*** auf dem Rampage unter LN2.



noch geh ich da mit ln2 nicht dranne.
aber interessehalber würde ich trotzdem probieren wollen, wie hoch ich mit NCW (natural chilled water  ) komme.



> Mit dem Xeon X5680 @ Rampage III Extreme (1102) konnte ich bei 1,45 V (BIOS) QPI/DRAM relativ entspannt mit >4,2 GHz UCLK 32M etc. benchen.



ich sollte nachher mla das bios updaten. das steht noch auc 0901.
und was die spannung für den QPI/DRAM angeht. so hoch war ich gestern gar nicht.

welchen teil der hardware erwärmt denn die erhöhung der qpi spannung?
iich würde spontan auf die cpu tippen, da da ja der ram controller (?) drin sitzt.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja es ist die QPI Spannung, mein 980 macht so um die 4700 MHz auf der NB (war aber auch schon dicht an 4900 Mhz dran).

lg Matti


----------



## Shi (1. Dezember 2010)

Im Luxx verkauft gerade einer ziemlich viele Radeon X300... lohnt es die zu benchen?
MfG
Edit: X300SE  128MB


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

Ähm Alex  du weißt aber nicht welche Screentypes da wieder mit rein müssen.
zB nen Paint Fenster mit "HWBot Wettbewerb III." oder so 
dann bringen deine Punkte nix für den Wettbewerb^^
Für den Bot bringts aber was


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2010)

Epic Fail Alex


----------



## Mega Rage (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja wo bleibtn der Contest ich bin hier schon ganz unruhig


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ähm Alex  du weißt aber nicht welche Screentypes da wieder mit rein müssen.
> zB nen Paint Fenster mit "HWBot Wettbewerb III." oder so
> dann bringen deine Punkte nix für den Wettbewerb^^
> Für den Bot bringts aber was



Dann bench ich das halt nochmal , hab ich auch kein problem mit , die scores sind eh noch nicht Final , da gibt es noch raum zur verbesserung  
Das stört mich net.


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

na mensch  dann hab ich ja doch keine chance


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Roman lässt uns eh noch etwas zappeln 
Er möchte es wohl spannend machen


----------



## theLamer (1. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> na mensch  dann hab ich ja doch keine chance


Wir wissen doch noch gar nich genau, worum es im Wettbewerb geht. Abwarten


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ähm Alex  du weißt aber nicht welche Screentypes da wieder mit rein müssen.
> zB nen Paint Fenster mit "HWBot Wettbewerb III." oder so
> dann bringen deine Punkte nix für den Wettbewerb^^
> Für den Bot bringts aber was


Das lässt sich ja unauffällig reinschneiden


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

wer am wenigsten Punkte macht ;D nein spaß

ich bin aber auch gut gespannt. glaube aber nicht dass roman nur aus spaß wartet.. er wird wohl noch was klären etc^^


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

hach leute, ich brauch wieder eure hilfe.
Also die CPU ansich rennt wie bekloppt. Kein thema.

aber der ram will absolut nicht auf seinen kack SPD spezifikationen laufen.
ich stelle die timinigs passen ein (auch CR auf 2T) und habe mit 167 blck genau ddr3-2009 ramtakt.
qpi is auf dreitausend und nen paar kaputte eingestellt (3500 glaube).
Spannungen sind ram = 1,64V und qpi bei 1,35V.
das sollte eigl locker taugen, aber pustekuchen.

die board-leds bleiben beim post entweder bei DRAM oder bei VGA stehen.

pcie tank muss ich doch erst erhöhen wenn ich den blck weit übertakte, oder jetzt schon bei den 33mhz über standard?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Pcie takt kannst du auf standart lassen am besten wäre es wenn du uns mal ne Liste deiner Settings und den Spannungen Postest. Damit man sieht ob es vllt. an einer einstellung liegt oder nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Dezember 2010)

Würde die Timings auch mal manuell einstellen  Nicht dass der verbugterweise auf CL7 stellt oder so 
Und ja PCI Takt bringt eigentlich sowieso nix, weil die Grakas nicht bandbreitenlimitiert sind.


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> wer am wenigsten Punkte macht ;D nein spaß
> 
> ich bin aber auch gut gespannt. glaube aber nicht dass roman nur aus spaß wartet.. er wird wohl noch was klären etc^^



That's the point 

Eigentlich sollte es den Contest letzten Monat schon geben...


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Würde die Timings auch mal manuell einstellen  Nicht dass der verbugterweise auf CL7 stellt oder so
> Und ja PCI Takt bringt eigentlich sowieso nix, weil die Grakas nicht bandbreitenlimitiert sind.



hab sie doch manuell eingestellt.
ich mache gleich mal nen paar pics.

(ca. 30min - standby)


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

Tja gut dass du es nicht schon letzten Monat angekündigt hast  bei der Begeisterung gäbs jetzt schon die ersten Toten :p


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Wohl eher den ersten toten 

PS: Masterchief79 deine aussage mit dem PCIe takt nenn ich mal nen EPIC FAIL


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

Hahaha stimmt auch grad gelesen..

Der PCIe Takt ist nicht für den Datendurchsatz der GraKa gedacht, sondern für eine bessere Übertaktbarkeit des BCLK


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2010)

bringt dir aber auch gut Punkte beim benchen, vorallem im AM3


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Zcei doppel Epic Fail 
PCIe übertaktung hat nix mitm i7 zu tun schließlich gibt es den PCIe slot schon um einiges länger , Ja beim i7 bringt es etwas den PCIe takt zu erhöhen aber auch in Punkto Gpu perf. je nach karte , am meisten profitieren Dual Gpu karten z.b. 3870x2 (wird zwar per PCIe 2.0 angebunden intern aber nur per PCie 1.x) 4870x2 , 5970 ,9800GX2 usw. auch im Trippel sli bringt das ganze gut perf. Vorallem wenn man nen 8800ultra sli aufm 790i mit ner PCie freq von 145mhz laufen lässt Raptor sei dank


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

Was würdet ihr so für Hardware empfehlen fürs erste mal Dice? 
Celerons und n Commando/RE? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, bin nicht zu zuversichtlich was die Lebensdauer angeht 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja schon längst mal subzero gebencht haben^^


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2010)

Nimm dein mainsys, dann gewöhnst du dir gleich an vorsichtig zu sein.
hab ich auch gemacht und es ist noch alles cool


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Dezember 2010)

@ zotac
Es lohnt sich mehr dein mainsys zu benchen...
Mit deinem x4 solltest du unter dice zumindest ein paar Punkte machen können.
Bei den Celerons dürfte das schon schwierig werden.
Ansonsten RE+kleine C2D oder CoreDuo.


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Nimm dein mainsys, dann gewöhnst du dir gleich an vorsichtig zu sein.
> hab ich auch gemacht und es ist noch alles cool


Mhm, das Problem ist, atm hab  ich kein Mainsys mehr (nein ich hab nichts kaputt gemacht^^)
mehr als 700€ geb ich vorerst mal nicht für Benchhardware aus, da werd ich ja arm


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

SO heir die Bilder aus meinem Bios.
Wenn ich den Ram auf 2009 stelle, bliet er beim bios post bei DRAM hängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
ich sammel erstmal nen paar punkte mit meiner 8800 gt. geht wunderbar 
die cpu zieht da gut hoch...


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Jo jetzt fehlt nur noch nen Bild der Ramsettings + Subtimings


----------



## Moose83 (1. Dezember 2010)

So, ich bin jetzt schon an den Top 750 dran, bin jetzt bei 255 Punkten Wenn das so weiter geht, schaffe ich dieses Jahr noch die 300 Punkte


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo jetzt fehlt nur noch nen Bild der Ramsettings + Subtimings



alles auf auto, bis auf die 5 werte die auch inner spd stehen:

8-9-8-24-2T




> So, ich bin jetzt schon an den Top 750 dran, bin jetzt bei 255 Punkten Wenn das so weiter geht, schaffe ich dieses Jahr noch die 300 Punkte



die 8800gt gibt echt geil punkte. hab nurmal testhalber 4500ghz und bissle graka oc gemacht und bekomme immer so 10 punkte.
wenn ich da nen vmod mache + bessere kühlung wirds das lecker.


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Genau die anderen sind aber interessant , ich kenne das bios von dem board leider nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Dezember 2010)

die anderen timings sind interessant? seit wann das denn?
hab noch nie gelesen, dass die anderen werte wichtig sind


----------



## Moose83 (1. Dezember 2010)

Sind sie aber! Beim P45 bringt zum Beispiel der PL einiges


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Dezember 2010)

PL bringt immer was, ist aber Chipsatz und RAM abhängig. Auf P35 Board kannst du meistens ein niedrigeres PL einstellen als bei P45. Bei meinen P35 geht PL6 sogar mit 550MHz, aber bei Nachfolge mit P45 nur PL8.

Die 300 schaffst du locker noch bis 2011, da fehlt nur noch ein Mainstream Prozessor


----------



## Moose83 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ne da fehlt nichts, ich werde die kalten Außentemperaturen nutzten, und noch mal ein paar CPU´s BenchenDa sind einige Punkte liegengeblieben


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> die anderen timings sind interessant? seit wann das denn?
> hab noch nie gelesen, dass die anderen werte wichtig sind


Und ob die wichtig sind , die bilden ja schließlich mit den Hauptimimgs die Performance. Und es könnte ja auch sein das er diese falsch setzt und du deswegen kein DDR-2000 zum laufen bekommst (ich vermute des wissen kann ich es nicht.)


----------



## Moose83 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich stehe ja sogar unter den 
*TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days*

Overclocker Rankings


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt schon an den Top 750 dran, bin jetzt bei 255 Punkten Wenn das so weiter geht, schaffe ich dieses Jahr noch die 300 Punkte




Na dann mal viel Glück und frohes Schaffen.


----------



## blackbolt (2. Dezember 2010)

Nice 

alleine wir 6 haben zusammen letzten Monat 1934,9 Punkte fürs Team geholt

Top an alle im Team immer weiter so


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
also ich hab gestern noch bis 24 Uhr versucht mein RAM auf SPD laufen zu lassen - no Chance!
Hab es nach verschiedenen Leitfäden versucht, aber immer das selbe Ergebnis. Sobald der Takt über 2000 geht, fährt der Rechner nicht mehr hoch.
Die Diagnose LEDs am Mainboard zeigen entweder Fehler am "DRAM" oder "VGA" an (was hat die Grafikkarte damit zut tun).
Da das Übertakten am i7 für mich absolutes Neuland ist, bin ich mit meinem Latein total am Ende.

Aufgefallen ist mit auch, dass das System total träge reagiert (BIOS POST, WinLogo Animation, Windowsfenster, Maus etc...) je weiter ich den BLCK erhöhe.

Screenshots der Einstellungen stehen eine Seite weiter vor.

Edit:
WOW! mit fällt gerade was evtl. wichtiges ein. Oben links hat das Mainboard ja 2x 8Pin Stromanschlüsse. Müssen die komplett belegt werden oder reichen da 2x4Pin Belegungen? Hab mal in dem Bild rot umrandet welche von mir belegt sind. Die grün umrandeten sind noch frei. Anschlüsse sind am Netzteil enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Doch ich würde mal sagen, die sind wichtig
Kann gut daran liegen, jedenfalls kann die Stromversorgung bei solchen Aktionen fürs Board dann eben nicht mehr reichen. Steck's doch einfach mal um 

PS: Es kann aber auch sein, dass die nur da sind, um die volle Versorgung der ganzen Pci-e Slots sicherzustellen


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: Es kann aber auch sein, dass die nur da sind, um die volle Versorgung der ganzen Pci-e Slots sicherzustellen


 

npe, dafür wird explizit für die 4Pin-Molex geworben (zum mindest im Handbuch). Die kann man auch schön überall auf dem mainboard sehen (links vom ROG Lämpchen und unter en Mosfets).


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Doch ich würde mal sagen, die sind wichtig
> Kann gut daran liegen, jedenfalls kann die Stromversorgung bei solchen Aktionen fürs Board dann eben nicht mehr reichen. Steck's doch einfach mal um
> 
> PS: Es kann aber auch sein, dass die nur da sind, um die volle Versorgung der ganzen Pci-e Slots sicherzustellen


Die sind nicht wichtig... "Kurbel" vom Hardwareluxx hat es mal getestet und es gab keinen Unterschied. (War selber skeptisch, war aber echt so)
Ich persönlich würde einfach trotzdem beide reinstecken, wenn das NT davon 2 hat und das BOard das unterstützt - wieso auch nicht


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Trotzdem habe ich noch das Problem, dass der drecks Ram nicht in seinen Spezifikationen läuft (DDR3-2000 @ 8-9-8-24 @ 1,65V).
Das muss doch irgendwie hinzubekommen sein, sonst würde man den Quark doch net bauen... (ja ich bin zu blöd, bei anderen gehts ja auch).


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Dezember 2010)

öhm nein es reicht einmal 8pin aus aber nicht so wie bei dir  wenn dann beleg einen 8pin also von deinem bild aus gegangen rot + grün.

@ Blackbolt nee 1934,9 punkte haben wir nicht hochgeladen ,
das ganze sieht nur so aus weil der bot wenn du ne score machst also z.b. 

20p bekommst für nen 1m mit nem 920er und wenn du dann im gleichen monat 20.1p machst hast du laut bot 40.1p punkte fürs team gemacht .
Was aber blödsinn ist da ja nur die 20.1 p zählen. 

Das ganze sieht man deutlich bei Ü50 der hat laut dem bot 505p letzten monat hochgeladen real waren es aber nichtmal 100p.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> öhm nein es reicht einmal 8pin aus aber nicht so wie bei dir wenn dann beleg einen 8pin also von deinem bild aus gegangen rot + grün.


 
hat mir Ü50 auch gerade empfohlen. werd ich nachher mal testen.
irgendwann muss der mist doch mal laufen.
bin schon leicht in rage....


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich noch das Problem, dass der drecks Ram nicht in seinen Spezifikationen läuft (DDR3-2000 @ 8-9-8-24 @ 1,65V).
> Das muss doch irgendwie hinzubekommen sein, sonst würde man den Quark doch net bauen... (ja ich bin zu blöd, bei anderen gehts ja auch).


 
Kannst du mal deine genauen Spannungen auflisten die du verwendest?


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

seite 1069, erster post:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2453510-post10681.html

Für DDR3-2000 setze ich dann die DRAM Voltage auf 1,65xx V und die qpi spannung auf 1,4V.


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Setz doch die RAM Spannung einfach mal auf 1,7V - oder hast du Angst um die Garantie?


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Nö, das nicht, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu könne, dass mal irgendwo was stand von wegen, Overvolting des Rams kann die CPU braten, weil der Controller da jetzt drin sitzt.
Oder war das die QPI/DRAM Spannung?

Kann es vllt. auch sein, dass ich die QPI (+Spannung) falsch einstelle?
aber bei 3600MHz QPI dürfte eigl nix passieren, da Gulftown.


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja das kann theoretisch passieren aber nicht bei 1,7V. Ich gebe beim Benchen immer bis zu 1,75V. Bist also immer noch auf der sicheren Seite. Vorallem kannst du so schauen ob es auch an der Spannung liegt. Wenn nicht suchen wir an anderer Stelle weiter.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Ok, werde ich das nachher mal testen. Könnte ja auch mal die Timing auf 9-10-9-24-2T (RAF 72)stellen, um auch diesen Faktor als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## blackbolt (2. Dezember 2010)

brauche hilfe 
muss ich beide sli brücken benutzen
die 2 graka wird erkannt aber nicht als sli?????
ist mein erstes sli deshalb habe ich keinen plan


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Dezember 2010)

ne normal reicht eine sli brücke. im treiber ist kein SLI aktivieren zu sehen?


----------



## blackbolt (2. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ne normal reicht eine sli brücke. im treiber ist kein SLI aktivieren zu sehen?




es ist xp sevice pack 2 drauf
hab auch schon neu installiert aber es wird nur cuda angezeigt???
board hat 2 mal 8 lanes auf den ersten 2 pcie
oder mussen die grakas die gleiche revision sein ist einmal a2 und einmal b1

oder habe ich in xp irgendwas weggetweakt was dafür zuständig ist????


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2010)

@Vakir, versuch mal meine Einstellungen. Dies ist sicherlich nicht die beste Einstellung, jedoch Punkte mache ich damit auch. Ich habe jedoch nur 1333MHz Rams drinnen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Aquamark mit nem i7 920@4.5, 2GB Ram@1715 und einer 9500GT@650/480:
GFX 39000
CPU 13000
Gesamt: 161000

Irgendwie merkwürdig... Habe das Ding in 3Dmark03.exe umbenannt und die besagte direcpll gelöscht. Gerade die CPU sollte doch mehr Punkte machen. So viel hatte ich auch schon mit einem Kern +

//ach ja: Kann man beim 06er eigentlich HT ohne Einbußen ausmachen?


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Vakir, versuch mal meine Einstellungen. Dies ist sicherlich nicht die beste Einstellung, jedoch Punkte mache ich damit auch. Ich habe jedoch nur 1333MHz Rams drinnen.



danke, werd ich testen wenn ich das system überhaupt mal stabil bekomme. der Ram geht immernoch net auf spd specs. eben hat er sogar nur 4gb anstatt 6 angezeit. ich fürchte da is nen riegel hinüber.
teste gerade bei 1800mhz den ram test aus prime.

PS: das system hier ist net zum punkte machen da  zum mindest noch nicht. ich will erstmal dass die kiste läuft, bevor ich dran rum experimentiere.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2010)

Kannst ja etwas unter meinen Werten bleiben. Ist ja nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

hmm also der eine ram  hat nen BSOD verursacht.
ich mache jetzt erstmal nen bios update und dann lass ich nochmal den blend test drüber flitzen.

PS: hab erstmal bios default geladen.


----------



## zøtac (2. Dezember 2010)

'Nabend 

Was für n Thermometer würdet ihr eigentlich so empfehlen? Reicht da so nen Voltcraft K101? (Voltcraft K101 Temperatur-Messgerät, Termometer im Conrad Online Shop)
Der Messbereich sieht ja schon ziemlich gut aus, oder würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

der speicher macht gleich nen satz ausm fenster. prime95 blend test kein thema. alle 3 riegel laufen. aber kaum takteste auf 2k is feierabend.... 

leute da muss was faul sein!


----------



## zøtac (2. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> der speicher macht gleich nen satz ausm fenster. prime95 blend test kein thema. alle 3 riegel laufen. aber kaum takteste auf 2k is feierabend....
> 
> leute da muss was faul sein!


Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannste immernoch auf ELPR1NC1PAL warten, der ist ab 12.12 wieder da


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> 'Nabend
> 
> Was für n Thermometer würdet ihr eigentlich so empfehlen? Reicht da so nen Voltcraft K101? (Voltcraft K101 Temperatur-Messgerät, Termometer im Conrad Online Shop)
> Der Messbereich sieht ja schon ziemlich gut aus, oder würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen?



Jop, das K101 ist sehr gut.
Verwenden (fast) alle.
K-Typ Tempfühler kaufst du am bessten von Roman.
Ansonsten brauchst du für deine erste Dice session eigentlich kein Thermometer.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> 'Nabend
> 
> Was für n Thermometer würdet ihr eigentlich so empfehlen? Reicht da so nen Voltcraft K101? (Voltcraft K101 Temperatur-Messgerät, Termometer im Conrad Online Shop)
> Der Messbereich sieht ja schon ziemlich gut aus, oder würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen?



Oder du nimmst das hier!

Voltcraft K102 Temperatur-Messgerät, Termometer im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## zøtac (2. Dezember 2010)

Kay
Mach mir nur grad ne Einkaufsliste 

Pot [X]
Dice [_]
Mainboard (warscheinlich ein Rampage Extreme)[_]
RAM [_]
CPU(s) (nen E8600 und evtl. noch nen Quad, kommt aufs Geld an) [_]
Armaflex [_]
Knete [X]
Graka nehm ich irgend eine, auf 775 werd ich im 3D sowieso nicht viel reißen. Vielleicht ein paar alte Karten wenn ich günstig welche bekomm, muss da aber nochmal im Bot rumstöbern was es so gäbe. Und das Thermometer wird dann wahrscheinlich noch warten müssen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Grad nochmal knapp 10 Punkte mit meiner 5770 geschafft: Masterchief79's 13335 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1026/1380MHz

Hat mir immerhin unter Luft schon ca. 25 Punkte beschert, und ein Taktwunder ist das auch nicht^^

Jetzt kommt meine GTX260 dran, ich kann per Afterburner allerdings nciht die Spannung anheben. Es handelt sich um ne Exo Premium von PoV, die eigentlich das Standard-PCB benutzt.
Kennt ihr noch andere gute Tools zum vGPU anheben? Ohne Erhöhung geht die Karte etwa auf 720/1440/1200 (Speicher noch nicht mehr getestet).


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2010)

RivaTuner, EVGA Precision, Asus SmartDoc

Wobei EVGA, RivaTuner und MSI AFB eigentlich alles das selbe sein müssten.
probiere es aber trotzdem aus


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt meine GTX260 dran, ich kann per Afterburner allerdings nciht die Spannung anheben. Es handelt sich um ne Exo Premium von PoV, die eigentlich das Standard-PCB benutzt.



55 /65 nm ?

Soweit ich weiß haben nur die 65nm Modelle die Chips die per Software regelbar sind.
Bei 55nm wurden die eventuell in Einzelfällen verbaut aber im Regelfall geht keine Erhöhung per Software.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

riva tuner unterstützt doch eh nix mehr.... total veraltet.
ok in der einen datei könnte man rumschreiben, aber das zu viel aufwand XD


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Dezember 2010)

Mit negativen Äußerungen zum RT würde ich hier vorsichtig sein, gibtn paar regelrechte Fetischisten


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> riva tuner unterstützt doch eh nix mehr.... total veraltet.
> ok in der einen datei könnte man rumschreiben, aber das zu viel aufwand XD



Du wagst es den Gott RivaTuner runterzumachen? *in den Kerker mit ihm! *


----------



## blackbolt (2. Dezember 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> 55 /65 nm ?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß haben nur die 65nm Modelle die Chips die per Software regelbar sind.
> Bei 55nm wurden die eventuell in Einzelfällen verbaut aber im Regelfall geht keine Erhöhung per Software.



jo das stimmt man kann nur bei der 65nm die volt verändern  

habe heute noch eine durch geknallt

wollte mal fragen wie hoch kann man der gpu feuer geben die gpu steht jetzt auf 1,116 Volt und macht schon 775/1285/1585 natürlich unter luft

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1085804_blackbolt_3dmark06_geforce_gtx_260_23455_marks


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2010)

Was mir hilft, dessen Lied ich singe


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Dezember 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> jo das stimmt man kann nur bei der 65nm die volt verändern
> 
> habe heute noch eine durch geknallt
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie hoch kann man der gpu feuer geben die gpu steht jetzt auf 1,116 Volt und macht schon 775/1285/1585 natürlich unter luft



Die Spannung die du bei der anderen hattest war offensichtlich zu viel 

Ich hab noch keinen V-Mod auf meiner gtx260 aber solange die Temperatur in einem vertretbaren Rahmen bleibt und die GPU skaliert kannst du da schon erhöhen , Stock ist ja irgendwo bei 1,1V .


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit negativen Äußerungen zum RT würde ich hier vorsichtig sein, gibtn paar regelrechte Fetischisten



ich muss halt noch viel lernen 

apropos: hab ein weiteres problem.
meine soudnkarte (siehe sig) wird zwar als HD karte erkannt, aber net als x-fi. kann in win7 somit nicht den treiber installieren, weil der schreit, von wegen nix hardware aufm board.

das ding steckt in dem pcie 4x platz. is doch eigl richtig oder muss ich da noch was einstellen?
das hab ich irgendwie auch zum ersten mal das  prob.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja meine GTX260 ist in 55nm... Komisch, ich dachte das wäre bei allen Modellen so. 
Standardmäßig hat die Karte 1.12V anliegen, die läuft vom Hersteller aus schon mit 650MHz GPU.

Was aber merkwürdig ist: Im Nibitor beispielsweise kann ich die anliegende Spannung verstellen. Bug oder wirklich so?


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab da auch einProblem mit meiner GTX295, unter Vista funktioniert SLI, aber bei XP komischer Weise nichtWas stimt da nicht?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ja meine GTX260 ist in 55nm... Komisch, ich dachte das wäre bei allen Modellen so.
> Standardmäßig hat die Karte 1.12V anliegen, die läuft vom Hersteller aus schon mit 650MHz GPU.
> 
> Was aber merkwürdig ist: Im Nibitor beispielsweise kann ich die anliegende Spannung verstellen. Bug oder wirklich so?



Also in meinem BIOS kann ich nicht mehr als 1,12V einstellen , meine ist von Gainward und läuft ebenfalls vom Werk aus übertaktet.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannste immernoch auf ELPR1NC1PAL warten, der ist ab 12.12 wieder da



Jau ich hoffe der kommt bald wieder. Bin echt ratlos.
Werde am WE mal gucken ob der Ram auf nem anderen Board rennt.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt kann es los gehn 

Classi lebt wieder


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Und lass mich raten...
es lag am Bioschip


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Genau


----------



## True Monkey (3. Dezember 2010)

Dice ist da 

Das WE kann beginnen


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich dir mal frohes Benchen


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist der E8400 auch wieder mit von der Partie? 
Ich für meinen Teil werd gleich auch nochmal die GTX260 durchjagen. Hab mich übrigens vertan mit dem BIOS, man kann die Spannung nur absenken. Hatte erst 1.05V VID im Kopf, aber das war Idle


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

Menno, find kein gutes Rampage Extreme^^
Lohnt sich eig. nen NB Pot?

Btw, @ Freakezoit 
Hattest du nicht das Classified wo ne Leiterbahn fehlt/durchtrennt ist?^^


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau , nicht durchtrennt sondern ein mosfet für QPI/VTT - NB ist durchgebrannt , und die leiterbahn in dem bereich ist sagen wir mal nichtmehr wirklich existent 

Aber so lief es schon ewig und läuft es noch immer 

Für nen RE auf keinen fall , zumindest was ich so von Bekannten kenne haben die wohl recht früh nen CB/CBB manche schon ab 0 andere ab -20°C.


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Menno, find kein gutes Rampage Extreme^^
> Lohnt sich eig. nen NB Pot?



Beim nForce 790i lohnt es sich z.B. sehr. Brachte bei mir ein Zuwachs von ~25 MHz FSB. (-30°C)

Mein RE halte ich mit dem NB Pot immer bei etwa +10°C. Weniger brachte bei mir keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Menno, find kein gutes Rampage Extreme^^
> Lohnt sich eig. nen NB Pot?
> 
> Btw, @ Freakezoit
> Hattest du nicht das Classified wo ne Leiterbahn fehlt/durchtrennt ist?^^



Gute RE sind mittlerweile auch recht teuer&Selten geworden, aber im Luxx hat vor ein paar tagen jemand eins angeboten für 200€.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann doch lieber Mainsys bei den Preisen^^
Mit Dice gewinnste bei den Celerons eh keinen Blumentopf


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Lol 200€ fürn RE da war ich mit meinem ja spot billig 

Öhm Roman kommt da noch was wegen dem contest ?? 

Wenn nein , isses auch kein thema dann lad ich halt so meine Punkte hoch ^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn alles klappt heute abend noch 

Nur keine Sorge


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

nö sorgen hab ich keine , nur mir läuft die zeit weg , bis zum 8. dezember hab ich nur zeit weil ich dann die schlüssel für meine neue Wohnung bekomme ab da ist dann Ranklotzen angesagt da ich ja nur bei 31.12.2010 zeit hab dann muss alles fertig sein , in meiner alten wohnung und bei dem wetter + feiertagen wird das Echt böse


----------



## fuzz3l (3. Dezember 2010)

200€ für ein RE ist im Vergleich nich teuer...
Im eBay erreichen die ohne Probleme 170€ und da darf ein getestes schon etwas mehr kosten...

Ich hab für mein ungetestetes auf eBay 170€ bezahlt und es macht 650Mhz FSB 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt heute abend noch
> 
> Nur keine Sorge



jabaduu 
Was muss denn alles klappen ?


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab für mein REX "nur" 150€ bezahlt, neu...
Ist ja irre wie teuer die Dinger geworden sind.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Meines ist für unter 150 weggegangen als team preis halt 

Wenn du weißt welches ich meine Christian ^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Schande über mich, dass ich ein evtl. gutes für 300€ gekauft habe  (inkl. USA Import)

Seriennummer war vielversprechend aber ich bin noch nicht zum Testen gekommen  Manche Leute kaufen ja auch eine ASUS Mars...


----------



## McZonk (3. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Manche Leute kaufen ja auch eine ASUS Mars...


Aber solche Leute haben wir ja hier nicht im Forum, naaad .


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Und sorgen sich sogar um Plastikschalen aber net um die Mars...


----------



## fuzz3l (3. Dezember 2010)

@Alex:
Wenn ich von deinem Angebot früher gehört hätte, hätte ich dir das sofort weggekauft 
Aber hätte, hätte, Fahradkette 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Mega Rage , wie läuft das RE & die 3870x2 bei dir damit solltest du ja gut was an punkten machen können 

Jo , christian beim nächsten mal haste wieder glück ^^


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Frink
Wie schon gesagt, das mitm Mainsys wird leider nichts, aus Privaten gründen vor einiger Zeit "entsorgt"

Aber 200€ für nen Rampage Extreme ist schon ne Hausnummer, das im Luxx hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ist mir aber glaub ich zu teuer^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Thema ist online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/129066-pcghx-hwbot-top-5-contest.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch AM3 Tweaks  
Meine GTX260@740/1560/1270 macht grade mal 280000 Punkte (i7@4.45GHz), 1 Punkt gibts ab 320k und eigentlich sollten so um die 350k drin sein.

@Contest: Natürlich ne gute Aktion wie immer, nur werden wahrscheinlich die Leute mit dicker HW und sowieso schon vielen Punkten (also gewissermaßen die üblichen Verdächtigen ) die Punkte abräumen. Aber die Art von Kritik ist ja nicht neu.. 
Ich hab hier schon 7 Grakas und nen i7+12GB RAM rumgammeln und glaub nicht, dass ich weit damit kommen werde  Weils halt nur Lukü ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Bester AM3 Tweak ist eigentlich, ALLES zählt. Ob Ramtakt, Uncore, PCIe-Takt du musst alles aufs Maximum haun um nen guten Score rauszukriegen. NUr CPU+GPU reicht net


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon 7 Grakas und nen i7+12GB RAM rumgammeln und glaub nicht, dass ich weit damit kommen werde  Weils halt nur Lukü ist.


Dann schnall doch mal nen Pot rauf 
Oder irgendwas anderes kaltes.

btw: Fenster auf > Wakü, oder? Bei uns is es grad -13°C...


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie Dice Pot+ Schnee Hinhaut 
Davon ham wir hier atm genug, >50cm


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Bester AM3 Tweak ist eigentlich, ALLES zählt. Ob Ramtakt, Uncore, PCIe-Takt du musst alles aufs Maximum haun um nen guten Score rauszukriegen. NUr CPU+GPU reicht net


Boot takt ist auch wichtig , genauso wie nen gut getweaktes windows. Und ne gute am3 config


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie Dice Pot+ Schnee Hinhaut
> Davon ham wir hier atm genug, >50cm


Hab ich früher schonmal probiert, Schnee + Salz in Pot.
Ergebnis: Riesen Sauerei und der i7 heizt eh wie Sau... und man muss schnell aufhören, weil halt der Pot voll Wasser ist. Bringen tuts eigentlich nicht so viel, evtl mit Wakü vergleichbar 

Ist halt nur die Option, wenn Lukü zu warm wird, einen Run mit Schnee zu machen... Groß skalieren tut die CPU damit leider nicht (meine Erfahrung )
Und der ganze Aufwand mit Isolieren etc ist einfach viel zu groß ^^


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

Mhm, naja. 
Aber was ich am WE evtl. machen werde:
Rechner meiner Mutter ( Athlon X2 oderso) + meine Wakü auf dem Balkon und der Radi in Schnee eingegraben! 
Oder einfach Lukü + -10°C
Mal schaun wies Skaliert und mal n paar Punkte für den Wettbewerb machen, meine 1.8 Punkte atm sind aber schon echt heavy


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ne ich sitz hier am Arbeitsrechner da kommt nix dran, weder SW noch HW ^^
Okay, ich werd dann mal mit 1750MHz RAM probieren, noch mehr auf die NB hauen und PCI-E erhöhen... Was kann man beim 920er an Uncore geben?


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ne ich sitz hier am Arbeitsrechner da kommt nix dran, weder SW noch HW ^^
> Okay, ich werd dann mal mit 1750MHz RAM probieren, noch mehr auf die NB hauen und PCI-E erhöhen... Was kann man beim 920er an Uncore geben?


wenn er gut skaliert, bis zu 1,45V unter Luft würde ich sagen...


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich brauch AM3 Tweaks
> Meine GTX260@740/1560/1270 macht grade mal 280000 Punkte (i7@4.45GHz), 1 Punkt gibts ab 320k und eigentlich sollten so um die 350k drin sein.
> 
> @Contest: Natürlich ne gute Aktion wie immer, nur werden wahrscheinlich die Leute mit dicker HW und sowieso schon vielen Punkten (also gewissermaßen die üblichen Verdächtigen ) die Punkte abräumen. Aber die Art von Kritik ist ja nicht neu..
> Ich hab hier schon 7 Grakas und nen i7+12GB RAM rumgammeln und glaub nicht, dass ich weit damit kommen werde  Weils halt nur Lukü ist.



Ich seh das nicht als Kritik , ich hab mich halt drauf eingestellt. Schon seit monaten ende des jahres nochmal die Sau rauszulassen


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Contest: Natürlich ne gute Aktion wie immer, nur werden wahrscheinlich die Leute mit dicker HW und sowieso schon vielen Punkten (also gewissermaßen die üblichen Verdächtigen ) die Punkte abräumen. Aber die Art von Kritik ist ja nicht neu..
> Ich hab hier schon 7 Grakas und nen i7+12GB RAM rumgammeln und glaub nicht, dass ich weit damit kommen werde  Weils halt nur Lukü ist.



Member mit weniger Punkte sind hier eindeutig im Vorteil. Kauf dir 8800GT, GTS 512, 320, 640 und 8800GTX. Die Karten kosten alle wenig und damit kommst zu mehreren hundert Punkten ohne 980X und co.

Alle weiteren Diskussionen bitte im Contest Thread.


----------



## theLamer (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich besorg mir auch gerade Hardware... massig Sockel 939 und 775 CPUs (vozugsweise Prescott & Cedar-Mill)


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Bester AM3 Tweak ist eigentlich, ALLES zählt. Ob Ramtakt, Uncore, PCIe-Takt du musst alles aufs Maximum haun um nen guten Score rauszukriegen. NUr CPU+GPU reicht net


Hab jetzt Uncore 3.8GHz, Ram läuft auch im 06er noch gut bei 850(1700)MHz und PCI-E auf 110. BCLK bei 212 - 4448MHz.

Mittlerweile 295k


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

Mein erster Goldpokal  
zotac_M's 2618.56 mhz CPU-Z run with Turion X2 RM-72 @ 2618.6MHz


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Dezember 2010)

Na bei dem Abstand sollte auch in den anderen Kategorien der 1. Platz drin sein


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Na bei dem Abstand sollte auch in den anderen Kategorien der 1. Platz drin sein


War grad dabei alles zu benchen. Der Prozessor läuft bei der selben spannung auch noch 3GHz benchstable, da mach ich grad nen wPriem 32m run auf 3GHz und 
SCHOCK
77 Sekunden. Mehr als Doppelt so viel wie die anderen auf 2.5GHz, das OS ist so zugemüllt da muss erstmal n neues aufgesetzt werden


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Dezember 2010)

Ähm, hast du im Wprime alle Kerne zugewiesen ? 
Wenn nur ein kern aktiv war passt das.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2010)

Genau bei Settings 2 Threats auswählen


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

So toof bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht 
Aber bei nem OS das im Idle über 40% Load verursacht kann sowas nicht gut gehen. Hab davor sogar 10 Minuten lang Tasks Gekillt im Taskmanager^^
Aber in dem Laptop stecken noch leicht zu erreichende >15 Punkte


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2010)

Nimm aber für WPrime Vista/Server 2008 in der 32bit Version, bringt mehr wie XP/Win7


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nimm aber für WPrime Vista/Server 2008 in der 32bit Version, bringt mehr wie XP/Win7


Ähhm... 
Ich hab nur XP Home Edition x86 und 7 Home Premium x64^^


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann nimm Win7, XP ist bei WPrime mit Dual/Quadcore viel langsamer! Die Differenz von Win7 zu Vista ist nicht sehr groß, die von XP zu Win7 schon. Aber für PiFast und SuperPi solltest du wieder XP benutzen!


----------



## Don_Dan (3. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir auch gerade Hardware... massig Sockel 939 und 775 CPUs (vozugsweise Prescott & Cedar-Mill)



Hast du vor deine 7GHz validation noch auszubauen?


----------



## Turrican (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal aktuelle Bilder meiner CPU Collection upgeloaded. 
New CPUs update from 3 December 2010 - hwbot.org


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2010)

Karl du alter sammler & Jäger 

Ich kenne da auch jemand in unserem team der kann das bald noch mehr als toppen - > zu Barisan schiel


----------



## Turrican (3. Dezember 2010)

Nice, freu mich da schon auf Pics.


----------



## Mega Rage (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich bestell mal fürs nächsten Freitag n Schwung Trockeneis, damit ich endlich mal meine angesammelte Hardware benchen kann.
Morgen kommen dann auch meine MGH-E Hypers für 2:3 Teiler (mit den ollen Samsung Dingern war keine Chance mehr zu sehen)


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

Na hoffentlich kommen dann gut Punkte rum, vielleicht sind wir bis Jahresende ja 5. Nächste Woche habe ich dann mein I7 Benchsystem zusammen, dann gehts an 3DMarks.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hat eigentlich keiner von euch vor, auf Sandy Bridge zu bauen? 
Ich für meinen Teil warte noch bis Herbst-Winter nächsten Jahres, mein Q9550 reicht noch solange und für den nächsten Shrink ein 3/4 Jahr warten finde ich in Ordnung. Das halte ich noch aus  Und dann gehts los mit den 22nm CPUs, ATi HD7k und GTX600 

PS: Muss demnächst mal ein bisschen arbeiten gehen nebenher, dann reichts auch mal für ein paar mehr Bench-Grakas oder ne Kokü oder sowas  Was legt man dafür so ca. aufn Tisch=


----------



## Mega Rage (4. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich keiner von euch vor, auf Sandy Bridge zu bauen?
> Ich für meinen Teil warte noch bis Herbst-Winter nächsten Jahres, mein Q9550 reicht noch solange und für den nächsten Shrink ein 3/4 Jahr warten finde ich in Ordnung. Das halte ich noch aus  Und dann gehts los mit den 22nm CPUs, ATi HD7k und GTX600
> 
> PS: Muss demnächst mal ein bisschen arbeiten gehen nebenher, dann reichts auch mal für ein paar mehr Bench-Grakas oder ne Kokü oder sowas  Was legt man dafür so ca. aufn Tisch=



Für ne Kokü je nach Leistung ca. 400€ fängts an für ne neue Kokü die auch 250W packt


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

Oder eher mehrFrag mal Matti, ob er seine noch verkauft Ich sag mal, wenn man für rund 500 Euro I7+RAM+Board bekommt, dann passt das


----------



## Mega Rage (4. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Oder eher mehrFrag mal Matti, ob er seine noch verkauft Ich sag mal, wenn man für rund 500 Euro I7+RAM+Board bekommt, dann passt das



Mit den 200W kommst du beim i7 aber nich weit


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme im Moment mit Wasserkühlung sehr weit, Radiator friert bei -15 Grad Brachte mir jetzt eben beim E6300 100MHz mehr. Lasse gerade noch ein paar 2D-Benches laufen, auf jeden Fall gehen die viel besser durch


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

^^Hast du nicht dieses Kompaktdingens da? Das immer als Wakü zu beschreien  (naja aber es verrichtet wohl anständige Dienste )


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

WTF? Was für ein Kompaktding? Habe eine richtige WaKü drin, mit 1080er+360er Radi drin Da musst du mich jetzt irgendwie verwechseln


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

Na sag ich doch Kompaktdingens 
Nein Scherz, da habe ich dich ganzschön verbuchselt. Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

Kann ja mal vorkommen, jedenfalls bencht es sich bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur hervorragend, CPU maximal 13 Grad, da geht schon was mehr, wie mit einer "normalen WaKü"


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Dezember 2010)

Sag bescheid wenn der Arsch abgefroren ist.
Da lob ich mir doch die Kälte für 1€/KG


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich keiner von euch vor, auf Sandy Bridge zu bauen?


Naja, mal schauen, wie die Dinger abgehen. Wenn die gut sind, wer baut dann nicht drauf? 
Das erste Stepping kannste eh (wahrscheinlich) knicken, warte lieber aufs zweite (siehe i7 C0 - fürn Bot völlig unbrauchbar)

Und bis dahin ist wohl noch etwas hin ^^


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

moin leute, weis einer von euch warum meine höher getaktete 5870 mit nem it 980x auf 4,9ghz weniger punkte im Unigine Heaven dx11 ausspuckt als mit nem q6600 @3,6ghz?

rein logisch ergibt das absolut keinen sinn.


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> moin leute, weis einer von euch warum meine höher getaktete 5870 mit nem it 980x auf 4,9ghz weniger punkte im Unigine Heaven dx11 ausspuckt als mit nem q6600 @3,6ghz?
> 
> rein logisch ergibt das absolut keinen sinn.


 

Doch Cpu takt spielt bei dem Unigine keine Rolle nur Gpu takt und treibersettings.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

dh cpu auf standard bringt mehr als übertaktet?
komischerweise ist aber die gpu aktuell höher übertaktet als sie es beim q6600 war.
dh nach deiner aussage, müsste ich mehr punkte bekommen, es sei denn man zieht mir durch hohen cpu takt punkte ab.

treibersettings steht alles auf "anwendungsgesteuert" bzw optimale leistung.


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Dezember 2010)

Guck doch mal ob der Takt übernommen wird bzw. ob sich die Karte nicht runtertaktet 
Wenn ansonsten Treiberversion und Settings identisch sind sollte es stimmen.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

jaja das wird alles übernommen.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ein I7 sollte beim Unengine aber mehr Punkte geben, bei mir im Ranking sind alle vor mir mit I7 unterwegs, mit weniger GPU Takt


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Mag sein das es etwas mehr bringt aber das liegt nur daran das nen Q6600 die Gpu begrenzt , aber ob 4.5ghz oder 5ghz wird da kaum mehr was bringen so war es gemeint.

PS: 

Freakezoit's 42886 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 940/1060MHz

Freakezoit's 34096 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 940/1060MHz

Der 05 run war aber nicht auf Score ausgelegt , sondern darauf zu sehn ob der auch bei 5.11ghz noch rennt , auf gut deutsch da kommt noch was unter Vista bzw. Win7


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

> Mag sein das es etwas mehr bringt aber das liegt nur daran das nen Q6600 die Gpu begrenzt



blöderweise habe ich mit dem q6600 848punkte und mit dem i7 980x nur 792 ... das musste mal erklären


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Weiß mal Unigine Heaven keine HT kerne zu , was noch dazu kommt es hängt auch etwas vom start ab , da gibt es meist nen kleinen Hüpfer 
Gleiches win ?? Settings alle gleich genauso auch der treiber ??


----------



## anselm (4. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Hab mal aktuelle Bilder meiner CPU Collection upgeloaded.
> New CPUs update from 3 December 2010 - hwbot.org



Echt krank 
Da kann ich mit meinen ~ 130 CPUs nicht mithalten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle krank xD
Ich gebe mir hier mit nem Q9550 und nem i7 920 zufrieden und ihr habt einfach mal hunderte CPUs zuhause im Keller zum benchen. oO


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Dezember 2010)

Und ich dachte ich würde mit meinen ~30Stück schon hoch liegen.
@ Anselm
Wo ich gerade was von dir Lese, ich meine mich schwach erinnern zu könne das du mal angefragt hast ob bei meinen
 S.462 CPU's ein Athlon 1300 dabei ist - kann ich leider nicht mit dienen.
Aber ich denk an dich wenn mir welche in die Hände fallen.
Sind die eigentlich so selten?


----------



## Vaykir (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja das Leben is nen scheissspiel, aber die grafik is geil!


----------



## anselm (4. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sind die eigentlich so selten?



Manche sind da schon selten. 
Die werden ja nicht mehr produziert und sind daher nur noch in alten Rechneren, Ebay, usw... zu finden.
Bei Ebay gibt es halt manche nicht und manche in Massen. 
Z.B sind die mobilen Durons selten, weil bei Ebay kaum einer sein alten Laptop verkauft.


----------



## zøtac (4. Dezember 2010)

Wo stellt man denn bitte bei nem ASUS M2N68-AM den FSB ein? oO
Ich kann sämtliche Spannungen verändern aber nirgents den FSB -.-
K10stat funktioniert nicht (Can't detect family 10h processor )
AMD Overdrive funktioniert nicht (weil nForce)
SetFSB funktioniert nicht (Chipset error) 
Bin kurz vorm  verzweifeln!

Btw gehts um nen Athlon 64 6000+ X2


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Dezember 2010)

bei nforce chipsätzen sollte clockgen gehen


----------



## zøtac (4. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bei nforce chipsätzen sollte clockgen gehen


Mhm, bei Clockgen kommen nur 2 Menüpunkte. 
"Clocks" 
Da wird CPU Takt, FSB und RAM Speed angezeigt aber man kann nichts verändern
und 
"Options"
Wo man 2 Sachen an/abwählen kann, aber nichts zum Übertakten^^
Der PC ist verflucht :O


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Dezember 2010)

dann vlt. nTune. hat asus kein oc tool auf der homepage für das board?


----------



## zøtac (4. Dezember 2010)

nTune funktioniert, dank dir 

//Edith:
Mhmpf, das teil geht ja mal brutalst schlecht. mehr als 3375.14MHz will er bei egal welchen settings nicht. Vielleicht reagiert der Prozzi ja auf kälte, mal schauen, morgen...


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Dezember 2010)

Kann auch an nTune liegen ^^

Welche Clockgen Version hast du? Eigentlich sollten ja noch 'PLL Setup' und 'PLL Control' als Menüpunkte da sein.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey Zotac, 

mein letzter 6400+ hat bei 3,5GHz dicht gemacht, 
er hat auch nicht auf mehr Spannung etc. reagiert.

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du eine schlechte CPU erwischt hast.


*EDIT:

Ich habe mit gestern einen V-Mod auf meine HD3450 gelötet..
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich mit dem MSI Aferburner nicht mehr wie 780MHz takt geben kann.
Mit dem AMD GPU Tool, dem EVGA Precision, und RivaTuner kann ich auch nicht mehr Takt geben.

Muss ich etwas bestimmtes einstellen oder sollte ich es mal mit Win XP versuchen?
Gerade nutzte ich Win 7 32Bit

Ich hoffe euch fällt etwas ein.*


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [PCGHX HWBot] Top 5 Contest*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

Helft mir wie übertakte ich die CPU und Integrierte Graka!?

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

CrashStyle's 2375 marks Aquamark run with 82852 Integrated Graphics @ 200/0MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Dezember 2010)

Bei der IGP geht kein oc nur , Speicher takt & Cpu power bringen da vllt. noch was .


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Dezember 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> *Ich habe mit gestern einen V-Mod auf meine HD3450 gelötet..
> Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich mit dem MSI Aferburner nicht mehr wie 780MHz takt geben kann.
> Mit dem AMD GPU Tool, dem EVGA Precision, und RivaTuner kann ich auch nicht mehr Takt geben.
> 
> ...



Probier mal ob das hilft:
RivaTuner -> Power user -> RivaTuner\Overclocking\Global -> MaxClockLimit
Gib da *C8* ein.


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Dezember 2010)

Oder du nimmst einfach das ATI Tool und/oder die ATI Tray Tools - mehr braucht es nicht um solch eine ATI Karte zu benchen und zu optimieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Bei der IGP geht kein oc nur , Speicher takt & Cpu power bringen da vllt. noch was .


 
SetFSB hab ich schon versucht fand aber nicht die richtige nummer!
In den notebook bios kann ich überhaubt nichts einstellen, kann ich da überhaubt nix machen!?


----------



## Hollywood (4. Dezember 2010)

Nur noch knapp 900 Punkte, und ihr seid vor PURE! Ihr seid ja so krank! 
Haut rein, Mädels!


----------



## zøtac (4. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> SetFSB hab ich schon versucht fand aber nicht die richtige nummer!
> In den notebook bios kann ich überhaubt nichts einstellen, kann ich da überhaubt nix machen!?


Joa, leider. 
Bin atm auch dabei nen Laptop zu benchen, im Bios kann man nichts ausser Bootreihenfolge undso einstellen...
Nicht mal C'n'Q kann man deaktivieren


Hollywood schrieb:


> Nur noch knapp 900 Punkte, und ihr seid vor PURE! Ihr seid ja so krank!
> Haut rein, Mädels!


Das schaffen wir mit dem Wettbewerb locker^^
Ich steuer dann meine unglaublichen 15 Punkte bei


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Dezember 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Probier mal ob das hilft:
> RivaTuner -> Power user -> RivaTuner\Overclocking\Global -> MaxClockLimit
> Gib da *C8* ein.





mAlkAv schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst einfach das ATI Tool und/oder die ATI Tray Tools - mehr braucht es nicht um solch eine ATI Karte zu benchen und zu optimieren.



@Dondan

Leider komm ich beim Riva Tuner nicht einmal in das OC Menue rein.

@malkav

Beim ATI Tool ist es so, wenn ich den Takt von 590MHz auf meinetwegen 650MHz erhöhe, springt er immer auf die 590MHz zurück und übernimmt nichts.

Was mache ich da falsch?


lg


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Dezember 2010)

Probier mal die ATI Tray Tools, damit kannst du auch gleich alle Qualitätseinstellungen anpassen.
Beim ATI Toll weiß ich auch nicht genau woran es liegt, vielleicht mal in den Settings gucken oder (eine andere Version) neu installieren.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

@hirschi-94

Teste mal das .....klick


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Dezember 2010)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Probier mal die ATI Tray Tools, damit kannst du auch gleich alle Qualitätseinstellungen anpassen.
> Beim ATI Toll weiß ich auch nicht genau woran es liegt, vielleicht mal in den Settings gucken oder (eine andere Version) neu installieren.



Leider zeigt er bei den Tray tools ein Error an XX kann nicht ausgeführt werden...



True Monkey schrieb:


> @hirschi-94
> 
> Teste mal das .....klick



Werde ich gleich versuchen


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte das GPU Clock Tool hattest du schon. Auf jeden Fall sollte das auch funktionieren.

Ansonsten probier mal eine andere ATT Version. Takt ist eine Sache, Optimierung eine andere. Wenigstens ein Programm zum LOD ändern wäre sehr ratsam.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Dezember 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Nur noch knapp 900 Punkte, und ihr seid vor PURE! Ihr seid ja so krank!
> Haut rein, Mädels!



nee, nicht ihr, -wir- du gehörst auch dazu 

lg


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Dezember 2010)

@malkav richtig, 

das hatte ich schon und lässt sich nicht richtig installieren, so wie ältere Versionen...

Was ist ein LOD Programm?


lg


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Dezember 2010)

LOD ist eine Form der Optimierung und steht für Level Of Detail. Positive Werte führen zu mehr FPS und Punkten.
Einstellen lässt es sich zum Beispiel mit dem ATI Tool und den Tray Tools


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ok...

Ich werde jetzt noch einmal ein neues OS aufsetzten und es nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Dezember 2010)

Mit XP solltest du eigentlich keine Probleme haben. Wobei das alles relativ ist, denn bei mir haben beide Programme mit einer HD3x00 beispielsweise auch unter Win7 x64 funktioniert


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Ähhm... Leute, WTF 
So ne CPU hätt ich gern im Rechner, nicht im Laptop oO
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Edith:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1519530
Noch mal 100MHz mehr, nen höheren Takt kann ich in K10stat nicht einstellen Q_q


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Dezember 2010)

OMG FTW xD !!!
Und du kannst die Validation sogar noch Hochladen. WTF!
Nunja, lusitger Bug


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> OMG FTW xD !!!
> Und du kannst die Validation sogar noch Hochladen. WTF!
> Nunja, lusitger Bug


Ich glaub leider irgentwie auch das das ein gewaltiger Bug ist^^
Ich mein, 7.1GHz unter Lukü wtf?


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ha, ha, ist schon lustig, das kann ja nie und nimmer sein Aber die Vali wäre sogar gültig, warum auch immer


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich glaub ich schreibs mal ins HWBot Forum das da irgentwas nicht stimmt^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Dezember 2010)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:
Hwbot-Top-5-Wettbewerb: Gutscheine im Wert von 250 Euro zu gewinnen - overclocking, wettbewerb, hwbot


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

Ähm mal ne frage:
mobilprozessoren/-grafikkarten lassen sich nur im laptop selber übertakten?
oder kann man die uach rausholen und auf nen desktop mainboard schustern?
von lappies hab ich leider keinen dunst


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ähm mal ne frage:
> mobilprozessoren/-grafikkarten lassen sich nur im laptop selber übertakten?
> oder kann man die uach rausholen und auf nen desktop mainboard schustern?
> von lappies hab ich leider keinen dunst


Ich glaub die Laufen nicht auf Desktop MB's. 
Ich Bench auch grad nen Laptop, 7.1GHz @ 1.125 Volt 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Also die GPU´s auf keinen Fall, die haben einen MMX Sockel, im PC haste ja PCI/PCIE Und die CPU´s basieren auch auf anderen Sockeln.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

dh ich brauche nen laptop was sich im bios overclocken lässt. puh wusste gar ent dass es sowas gibt. man lernt jeden tag was aufs neue dazu. genau wie: ich sollte net 1 liter wein in einer stunde saufen. gibt nen dicken schädel nächsten tag


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dh ich brauche nen laptop was sich im bios overclocken lässt.


Die Dinger sind aber schon sehr rar, oder?


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2010)

Die meisten lassen OC per BIOS ja nicht zu. Solltest mal die Programme wie SetFSB und ClockGEN probieren


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Dezember 2010)

Das hängt bei den Prozessoren immer davon ab, ob es Mainboards gibt, die mit den CPUs etwas anfangen können. Das Problem ist hier meist schon die mechanische Kompatibilität (Pins/Kontakte), da die Sockel für Mobil-CPUs von den Desktop-Sockeln abweichen. Eine Hauptplatine für aktuelle Core-i-Mobile-Prozessoren ist mir beispielsweise nicht bekannt, für Core-(2)-Duo/Solo-CPUs gibt es aber zum Beispiel Mainboards wie das Asus N4L-VM DH. Ein Mainboard mit dem richtigen Sockel allein reicht aber nicht: Manchmal benötigt man zudem SO-DIMMS, normale CPU-Kühler passen ebenfalls oft nicht, für vernünftiges Overvolting sind Lötarbeiten erforderlich usw.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel Spannung brauche ich bis so einer die Grätsche macht ...klick 

Zur zeit bin ich bei 1,9v.....sry muss mich mal gerade abreagieren und der ist über


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die meisten lassen OC per BIOS ja nicht zu. Solltest mal die Programme wie SetFSB und ClockGEN probieren



werden die dinger dann nicht bisschen zu heiß?
ich meine laptops sind ja stromspar pc im grunde genommen. is dann da nicht die durchbrenn warscheinlichkeit höher?


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist das der von mir Mario


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Nööp ...ein anderer 

Ich habe da mehrere von


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Gib im doch mal 2 Volt und füll kein Dice nach


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Mehr wie 1.9v läßt das board nicht zu


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Da gibt es auch noch außerhalb des Rechners genug Möglichkeiten, den zu killen


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ja noch einen Jumper ...up to 2,3v


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Also kannst du den ja dann bei über 2V grillen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Dezember 2010)

Also bevor du den in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickst, nehm ich den gerne für meine Sammlung. Ich habe nämlich AFAIK nur denn 335, nicht den 336.
--> Leben und leben lassen!


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal sind irgendwelche probleme bzw 980x @ 12threads und wprime 32m bekannt. der braucht bei mir ja ewigkeiten dafür. teilweise über 60sek.... oO


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Ok ...so sei es denn 

5,04 Ghz machz er bei 1,64v unter Dice 
Spannung bringt ab da nichts mehr höchstens Kälte.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

@vaykir

Nööp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du den bei Settings auch auf 12 gestellt ? 


edit:sry für doppelpost


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

jo hab ich. am schnellsten isser wenn ich erst 8 nehme und im lauf danach 10. ab 11 threads brichta mir weg.

er braucht auch ewigkeiten um das programm überhaupt zu starten.

edit:
wenn ich nach nem lauf noch ne runde starte fängt er auch nur mit 10 threads (oder manchmal auch nur 5) an und macht die restlichen dann 30-60sek sppäter.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

Dann teste erst mal mit weniger Takt und Vcore...4,5 Ghz

Und dann langsam hoch bis zu der Stelle wo er Performance verliert.
Wprime reagiert empfindlich auf zuviel Spannung bzw zu wenig Kälte


----------



## Vaykir (5. Dezember 2010)

dann könnte es an der kälte liegen. is nur raumtemp atm.
hab einen auffen sack bekommen gestern, dass ich "für draußen" heize.
jetzt kann ich nur noch benchen, wenn ich sturmfrei hab  hihi


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Das gleiche hat mir meine Holde auch mitgeteilt, jetzt habe ich bis nächste Woche Benchverbot Dabei wollte ich den E2140 noch mal frieren lassen


----------



## zcei (5. Dezember 2010)

Manmanman...
dann zieht man sich warm an und geht komplett nach draußen. Wofür hat man(n) denn beim Hausbau eine Steckdose nach draußen verlagert 

Einfach irgendwas unterlegen, sodass der Schnee nicht an die HW kommt und los geht!? oO
Oder hab ich gerade irgendwas missachtet?


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2010)

Bot down?

```
Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at hwbot.org Port 80
```


----------



## zøtac (5. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir Läuft HWBot einwandfrei


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt gehts auch wieder bei mir... strange


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal, wird der Asus Contest noch aktualisiert? Steht nur von vor 3 Tagen drin...


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2010)

Es ist auch Wochenende


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Dezember 2010)

News lesen würde helfen 


> Der Foren-Nick des Tagesgewinners wird am folgenden Tag in unserem Forum bekanntgegegeben. Die Preise werden sobald wie möglich verschickt; die Gewinner an Wochenenden oder Feiertagen werden am darauffolgenden Arbeitstag bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich überflogen, ich hab das so verstanden, dass nur die Gewinne an Arbeitstagen versandt werden ^^ Okay na nu weiß ich ja Bescheid


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2010)

.......Dice ist alle 


Und ich hätte noch ein paar Opfer .... verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

Hat nicht noch einer 50 Punkte damit wir die 29k voll machen ?


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube, dann musst du nächstes Mal noch 10Kg mehr bestellen Hab leider keine Punkte hier zum hochladen.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> .......Dice ist alle
> 
> 
> Und ich hätte noch ein paar Opfer .... verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben
> ...



HI,ich hab gard erst angefangen, 50 Punkte mh ist ja viel, ich versuch was ich kann 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Dezember 2010)

Die 29k sind jetzt voll


----------



## Matti OC (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Du nun wieder, bei meinen 260 (216) läuft es im SLi schlecht, ka warum im Single laufen sie 750/1500/1240


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2010)

Ihr sollt schlafen, nicht benchen.


----------



## Matti OC (6. Dezember 2010)

HI, komm noch ein versuch unter Vista


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2010)

Nix da, ab ins Bett.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Dezember 2010)

Kennt ihr noch das Real Life!?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist das das komische Ding in dem man sich die Nächte um die Ohren schlagen muß damit man Geld verdient?


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Dezember 2010)

So in etwa^^ Bin um 6uhr von der Nachtschicht heimgekommen!


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja na klar kennen wir noch des Real life 
Ich bin nebenbei am Umzug vorbereiten , hab den ganzen sommer über gearbeitet damit ich jetzt noch meine kohle hab unteranderem für andere dinge.

PS: Matti heute bzw. Nachher wirste wissen was es ist J/M mal schauen


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Was sagt ihr so zu nem Evga 680i SLI? Ist atm das beste was ich so an 775 Boards finde...
Ists ok zum 2D Benchen unter Dice? Oder doch lieber weiter suchen für nen Rampage Extreme, Biostar TP45 o.ä.?
In HWBot find ichs nicht, da kommt immer nur irgent nen Bfg Board^^


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Dezember 2010)

nForce ist nicht so super  für 2D Benchen mit Intel guck lieber ob du ein P45 oder P35 Board bekommst. Man kann auch ohne RE Punkte holen. Mir hat bei 40€ MSI Board immer gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nForce ist nicht so super  für 2D Benchen mit Intel guck lieber ob du ein P45 oder P35 Board bekommst. Man kann auch ohne RE Punkte holen. Mir hat bei 40€ MSI Board immer gute Dienste geleistet.


Joa, nur bin da immer etwas vorsichtig, es gibt ja so Boards die grundsätzlich FSB Krüppel sind^^


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

Selbst mein "altes" gigabyte p35-ds4 machte nen fsb von 480 mit und nichtmal da bin ich mir sicher ob evtl net die cpu dran schuld is XD


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi Markus,

ich habe zwar bis jetzt nie mit Dice gebencht, 
aber unter Luft macht mein Asus P5Q-E (P45) erst bei rund 525Mhz dicht...mit einem C2D E6300.
Ich habe es damals für 50€ vom Eiswolf gekauft.
Er hat mit dem Board einen E8600er gebencht, und hat einen max. FSB von 600MHz erreicht...

Und ich hatte mal ein Biostar Board mit P35 Chipsatz.
Es hat bei 512MHz FSB mit einem E6300 dicht gemacht. 

lg


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Jo, 
Hab schon nen MSI P45 Platinium im Auge, für 30€


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Dezember 2010)

Jo das taugt was, denke ich. -LINK-
Schau auch immer im Bot nach und vergleiche die Boards.


----------



## Semih91 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du schon ein S775 Board kaufst, dann kauf dir ein P45, wenn du es auch später benutzen möchtest. Wenn nicht, dann würde dir ein P35 ausreichen, wenn es nur ums Benchen geht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Dezember 2010)

MSI P45 Platinum? Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hatte es knapp 2 Jahre lang und immer nur Ärger.
Der Ram-Controller hatte ne Sperre bei 1066MHz (=533MHz FSB maximal), auch bei 1200MHz zertifiziertem RAM und CL8 (normal CL5) ging da nix drüber, auch egal welche CPU.
Keine von den 6 BIOS Versionen funktionierte fehlerfrei (4 davon überhaupt nicht und eine nur mit Hängen und Würgen), Übertaktung teilweise überhaupt nicht erst möglich und wenn, dann nur sehr schwierig stabil zu bekommen.
Zum DICE Benchen hat man auch nicht besonders viele Optionen, Loadline Calibration gibts z.B. nicht.

Von dem Board bin ich glücklicherweise runter, weils mir letztens kurz nach der Garantie verschmort ist. Sitze jetzt hier mit MegaRage's altem X48 Rampage Formula und bin schon sehr zufrieden


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> MSI P45 Platinum? Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hatte es knapp 2 Jahre lang und immer nur Ärger.
> Der Ram-Controller hatte ne Sperre bei 1066MHz (=533MHz FSB maximal), auch bei 1200MHz zertifiziertem RAM und CL8 (normal CL5) ging da nix drüber, auch egal welche CPU.
> Keine von den 6 BIOS Versionen funktionierte fehlerfrei (4 davon überhaupt nicht und eine nur mit Hängen und Würgen), Übertaktung teilweise überhaupt nicht erst möglich und wenn, dann nur sehr schwierig stabil zu bekommen.
> Zum DICE Benchen hat man auch nicht besonders viele Optionen, Loadline Calibration gibts z.B. nicht.
> ...


Sicher das du nicht nur nen Montagsmodell erwischt hast?
Im I-Net les ich lauter so sachen wie "Umfangreiches Übertakter BIOS" "Läuft mit DDR3-2000" und weniger von Stabilitätsproblemen und schlechtem Bios


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte die DDR2 Version, von wegen Speicher. Na, das muss aber schon sowas von Montagsmodell gewesen sein das Ding ^^
Mich ärgerts nur wegen den 140€, die mir mit dem Ding durchgebrannt sind. Bei 30€ ist das ja noch verschmerzbar falls doch irgendwas nicht so ganz funktioniert


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die DDR2 Version, von wegen Speicher. Na, das muss aber schon sowas von Montagsmodell gewesen sein das Ding ^^
> Mich ärgerts nur wegen den 140€, die mir mit dem Ding durchgebrannt sind. Bei 30€ ist das ja noch verschmerzbar falls doch irgendwas nicht so ganz funktioniert


Jo, denk auch das ichs nehmen werd. 
Die Alternative wäre nen Evga 680i SLI wovon mir ja abgeraten wurde für 50€ oder ein Rampage Extreme für 200€


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

ach komm zotac,
wenn dann richtig


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ach komm zotac,
> wenn dann richtig


Ganz einfache Rechenaufgabe 
Budget: 300€

200€ fürs RE
50-100€ für guten RAM
90€ für 3 CPUs
20€ für Armaflex
40€ für Dice 

Geht irgentwie net auf, oder?^^

Beim RAM dacht ich an sowas z.B. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a446541.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Dezember 2010)

> *1.7-1.9V*


Ziemlich hoch 
Gabs nicht mal so Eco Green 2166 mit CL9 und 1.35V?


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ziemlich hoch
> Gabs nicht mal so Eco Green 2166 mit CL9 und 1.35V?


Naja, solang der Speicher es mitmacht ists doch kein Problem. der Speichercontroller sitzt bei 775 doch glaub ich aufm Board, also raucht die CPU auch nicht ab (bei 1366 und 1156 glaub ich aber auch net das die CPU bei <1.8 Volt abraucht^^)
Empfehlungen? 2166MHz CL9 Speicher mit 1.35 Volt find ich jetzt nicht^^


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2010)

Nimm auf jeden Fall keinen für I5/I7 optimierten Speicher mit 1,5/1,65V Die machen mit Sockel 775 Probleme ohne Ende, hab ich selbst in letzter Zeit getestet, da liefen nicht mal DDR3 1600 stabilNimm Ram mit höherer Spannung, meine Apogees sind jetzt leider schon weg, die liefen beim Benchen mit 2,18V


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

Ah mal was komplett anderes leute:

Thema LN2 kaufen.
nen händler von linde hab ich hier warschienlich inner nähe.
sagen wir mla ein liter ln2 kostet 40 cent (was kostet der in echt?).
wie viel ln2 braucht man überhaupt für son wochenende?
und wie lange hält der scheiss (also in dem druckbehälter oder wo auch immer das zeug drin is).


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2010)

In einem guten Behälter hält das Zeug ewig. Da brauchst dir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen. Preis ist schwer zu sagen. Gibts Angebote zwischem 1-4€ pro Liter. 

Ich habe mit 1x E8600 und 2x GTX260 schon mal einen 30L Dewar in ~1,5h leer gemacht. Geht also teilweise recht fix  Was wölltest denn benchen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Dezember 2010)

Liter LN2 kannste meines Wissens gut 2-4€ mit rechnen ^^ Naja und son Druckbehälter kostet (wenn du dir einen gebraucht kaufst) auch nochmal ~600€ (natürlich je nach Kapazität). Leihen kp, wird aber auch nicht ganz billig


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2010)

Uh, ist LN2 so teuer


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

mein Q6600 @ 1,95 Volt (haha, jetzt geht das drauf-rum-hacken wieder los  ).
4320mhz waren mit NCW drinne, jetzt bin ich neugierig was ln2 noch bringt.

fsb hat er gerade mal auf 480 mhz gepakt, ich erhoffe mir durch das sub zero aber noch mehr.
ram begrenz eh nicht, der is bis 533 offen. is die frage was cpu und mainboard noch geben können.

ich lasse mich nächstes wochenende sehr gerne beratschlagen 


edit:
boar schrecklich wie schnell ihr postet,
da kommste mitm texten gar net hinterher.


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2010)

Würde bei der CPU erst mal mit DICE vortesten. Kann sein, dass mit LN2 gar nicht mehr geht...


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

wegen CB und CBB ?


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2010)

Nein wegen einer möglichen FSB Wall. Kann sein, dass du das selbe Ergebnis mit DICE und LN2 erreichst. Wäre dann schade um den guten Stoff


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

da haste natürlich vollkommen recht.
aber ich hab hier noch nen paar athlons und die ein oder andere graka hat auch nix gegen etwas kälte. außerdem wohnen 2 leute von AF hier in meiner stadt. die finden da sicher verwendung für, falls das bei mir nix wird.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde wenn dann schon das erste Mal Subzero, dann nimm erst mal Dice


----------



## LosUltimos (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch wieder mit Dice anfangen.
Letztes we das erste mal mit Dice gebencht und es hat gut Spaß gemacht. 
Nochmal danke an Roman für die gute Pot Beratung und der Pot ist klasse


----------



## OCPerformance (6. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Liter LN2 kannste meines Wissens gut 2-4€ mit rechnen ^^ Naja und son Druckbehälter kostet (wenn du dir einen gebraucht kaufst) auch nochmal ~600€ (natürlich je nach Kapazität). Leihen kp, wird aber auch nicht ganz billig



Berlin bewegt es sich ab 4€ pro Liter.


----------



## Hollywood (6. Dezember 2010)

LN2 benchen ist was ganz anderes wie Dice! Sowas macht man nicht mal einfach so! 
Das muss man lernen! Besonders bei CPU's oder GPU's mit CBB/CB.
Das kann schnell in Arbeit ausarten! Fangt mit Dice an. 
Kann ich euch nur raten. Jeder wird das bestätigen.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das nciht alleine mache.

1. erste erfahrungen werde ich bei der bench session nächstes wochenende machen. natürlich nur in der theorie, praxis darf man als besucher ja net 

2. sind hier 2 leute von AF in meiner stadt, die ham schon etwas mehr erfahrung. mit denen mache ich das zusammen. ich bin noch nie in etwas unvorbereitet hineingestürzt und wenns um relativ gefährliche sachen wie flüssigen stickstoff geht, fange ich da bei nicht an.

aber ich werde den hinweis natürlich gerne aufnehmen.
an dice würde ich auch schneller dran kommen und billiger is das zeug warscheinlich auch XD


----------



## OCPerformance (6. Dezember 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> LN2 benchen ist was ganz anderes wie Dice! Sowas macht man nicht mal einfach so!
> Das muss man lernen! Besonders bei CPU's oder GPU's mit CBB/CB.
> Das kann schnell in Arbeit ausarten! Fangt mit Dice an.
> Kann ich euch nur raten. Jeder wird das bestätigen.




Bei braucht man mehr feeling finde ich.

Man muss nicht mit Dice unbedingt anfangen mit der richtigen Vorbereitungen und Herangehensweise geht alles.


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Dezember 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Man muss nicht mit Dice unbedingt anfangen mit der richtigen Vorbereitungen und Herangehensweise geht alles.



Eben, ich hab auch gleich mit Stickstoff angefangen, alles kein Problem... Vorbereitung ist alles, dann klappt das.


----------



## theLamer (6. Dezember 2010)

klar, aber ich würd auch erstmal DICE empfehlen... das ist nicht so hektisch und man hat auch keine Probs mit CB/CBB.
Bei LN2 kippst du einmal aus Versehen etwas zu viel rein, zb halber Pot, CB, und CBB ist am Ende 50° entfernt... ohne Heißluftpistole geht da schonmal gar nix 

Außer du bekommst LN2 sehr günstig, dann isses ja keine Verschwendung. Ich habe z.B. das Glück nur 40ct zu zahlen *gg*


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> klar, aber ich würd auch erstmal DICE empfehlen... das ist nicht so hektisch und man hat auch keine Probs mit CB/CBB.
> Bei LN2 kippst du einmal aus Versehen etwas zu viel rein, zb halber Pot, CB, und CBB ist am Ende 50° entfernt... ohne Heißluftpistole geht da schonmal gar nix



Ja, das ist schon richtig, ich hab an einem Wochenende fast 50l verbraucht, mit nur 4 CPUs... ( single und dual core ) 
Nur zum richtig mit Gefühl schütten lernen, etc.
Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix...


----------



## theLamer (6. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich daran denke, was ich alleine für eine CPU-Z Vali mit Cedar Mill verbrate:

-1 Kanne runterkühlen auf -120°C
-halbe Kanne auf ~ -185° (halt bis nicht mehr kälter ist)
- CPU-Z Vali
- Heißluftföhn wegen CBB auf -120° - Neuer Versuch

Wenn du 5 Versuche machst (5 Settings ist eig wenig zum Ausprobieren), hast du schon 7-8 Kannen geleert, also über 10 Liter
Bei 4€ pro Liter wird mir da schon schlecht


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ja auch zwei Cedar Mill getestet, das Problem hatte ich zum Glück nur mit einem Chip, der hatte auch den CBB bei -120°C, der andere ging immer mit vollem Pot. Kein CB/CBB, das ist sehr entspanntes Benchen. Wie viele Cedar Mill hast du eigentlich bisher getestet wenn man fragen darf. ^^ 

Die Core 2s sind dann aber schon etwas zickiger.


----------



## theLamer (6. Dezember 2010)

Hm ich hab bloß 6 Stück hier....

- 2 Davon machen 5 GHz bootup bei 1,45V
- der eine ging komischerweise nur bis 6,8 GHz, also ne totale Krücke
Meine beste Vali ist hier


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

ich sehe schon, das wird richtig spannend die erste session. ich freu mir jetzt schon nen ast ab, weil bestimmt was schief geht.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm ich hab bloß 6 Stück hier....
> 
> - 2 Davon machen 5 GHz bootup bei 1,45V
> - der eine ging komischerweise nur bis 6,8 GHz, also ne totale Krücke
> Meine beste Vali ist hier




aha also 2 machen 5ghz und der der 6,8macht is ne krücke.
hier besteht erklärungsbedarf.


----------



## theLamer (6. Dezember 2010)

Naja 5 GHz bootup on air bei 1,45V, ansonsten pack ich sie gar nicht unter LN2, sind einfach zu schlecht und kommen in die Sammlung.
Und einer, der das geschafft hat (5 GHz @ 1,45V on air), hat unter LN2 nur 6,8 GHz gemacht. So war des gemeint.


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm ich hab bloß 6 Stück hier....
> 
> - 2 Davon machen 5 GHz bootup bei 1,45V
> - der eine ging komischerweise nur bis 6,8 GHz, also ne totale Krücke
> Meine beste Vali ist hier



Hm, ich hab auch nur 10, davon bisher aber bloß vier getestet, zwei unter LN2... 

Genauso wie bei dir hat einer nur 6,8GHz gemacht, das ist auch der mit dem CBB bei -120. Der andere ist recht gut, einer von zwei Celeron 352 die beide ganz gut waren unter Luft.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal mein Board modden, der Vdroop auf dem Commando ist irre und die maximale Spannung im BIOS reicht auch lange nicht.

@Vaykir: Er meint 5GHz unter Luft.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Dezember 2010)

wenn das leute lesen, die von dem mist keien ahnung haben, die denken ihr fahrt auch nen alten 2000 ps opel und tankt kerosin


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2010)

Massman schrieb:


> http://www.itocp.com/html/20101207/3DMark11v100.rar
> 
> 
> pass: itocp.com
> ...



3DMark2011


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Dezember 2010)

Thx Roman 

Hier mal nen Kurz test Performance Preset.

Treiber war 265.90 Win7 64 Tessla treiber + Modded inf.

Der 3DM ist erstaunlich kurz (durchnittlich 30 Sec. Pro test)

4x GPU, 1 mal Cpu + 1 Mal Cpu/Gpu Combined

Submit ging noch nicht , da er meint Unsupportet Benchmark.

Einmal Xtreme Preset hab ich auch mit angehängt 
Aber frag lieber nicht nach der Bildrate


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil, hab ganz vergessen dass der 3D11 rausgekommen ist. Wann wird der in den Bot aufgenommen ?


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

Also den 3D11 Release find ich spannender als dies komische mmorpg addon was heute rauskommt.
hrhr, wenn ich mir vorstelle wie heute nacht tausende bekloppte sic einen vor den saturn und media märkten abgefroren haben


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal, hab ich was verpeilt oder sollte heute nicht das NDA für die GTX570 fallen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2010)

Doch, das fällt heute, aber es ist ja nicht gesagt, zu welcher Uhrzeit


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Dezember 2010)

15:00 Uhr sollte es so weit sein


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie geil, hab ganz vergessen dass der 3D11 rausgekommen ist. Wann wird der in den Bot aufgenommen ?



Ist noch nicht sicher. Wird wenn dann eine Umfrage geben wie es auch beim Vantage der Fall war.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also man braucht ne DX11 Karte oder? Zu blöd dass meine 5850 einfach nicht ankommt -.- Die ist jetzt schon seit über ne Woche mit Hermes unterwegs..,.


----------



## Turrican (7. Dezember 2010)

bevor der 3dmark11 geadded wird, muss aber sicherlich noch das problem mit den subscores geklärt werden, sonst ist das ganze sinnlos.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

das da wäre?


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2010)

Die SubScores werden nicht angezeigt. Nur das Gesamtergebnis. Um Ergebnise zu vergleichen ist das absoluter Mist und eigentlich nichts für den Bot...


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

achso ihr meint die FPS für jeden test. jau die fehlen tatsächlich.
aber CPu score und gpu score is ja schonmal gesplittet.

hat einer dazu ne idee?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...654-x850-xt-oc-unter-win7-64bit-moeglich.html


----------



## Mega Rage (7. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also man braucht ne DX11 Karte oder? Zu blöd dass meine 5850 einfach nicht ankommt -.- Die ist jetzt schon seit über ne Woche mit Hermes unterwegs..,.



Hermes: da kannste ja gleich zum Verkäufer laufen


----------



## Moose83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Da stimmt was nicht, Hermes braucht normalerweise 2 Tage, allerhöchstens 3 Ich versende fast alles mit Hermes.


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht, Hermes braucht normalerweise 2 Tage, allerhöchstens 3 Ich versende fast alles mit Hermes.


Ich auch und bei mir brauchten sie auch mal ne Woche... kommt immer drauf an, wie die Entfernung ist etc


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2010)

Nööp ...bei hermes ist es so das wenn sie eine Adresse nicht finden es wieder zur Zentrale geht und die dort weiterleiten oder zurück. 

Aber mit dem Code kann man doch nachschauen wo es gerade ist und welchen Status es hat


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Dezember 2010)

jung es steht weihnachten vor der tür da dauern alle lieferungen etwas länger. sogar bei dhl. bei mir hat hermes auch nie probleme bereitet


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

gnar ich dreh durch!
eben den vmod gebastelt mit nem 750ohm widerstand und jetzt wollte ich einen mit 500 ohm nehmen und bekomme das kack kabel nicht mehr an die platine gelötet.
gibts da nen tollen trick, dass das wieder hält. hab die stelle sogar schon mit nem cuttermesser wieder sauber gekratzt, aber das ding will da absolut nicht kleben bleiben...


----------



## Moose83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Lötzinn benutzen


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2010)

Abholen wäre sowas von viel einfacher gewesen, der Typ wohnt keine 40km von hier  Allerdings waren meine Eltern ne Woche weg und ich hab noch keinen Führerschein (in 2 Wochen dann hoffentlich), daher dachte ich versenden geht schneller...
Ich hoffe das kommt noch.

Ansonsten, wenns geklaut wurde, auch nicht schlecht. War versichert und ich würd wahrscheinlich meine 290€ Neupreis zurückkriegen xD Und könnte mir davon ne GTX570 leisten ^^

PS: Er hatte nur ne Quittungsnummer (für 2 Sendungsnummern), eine davon befindet sich auf "dem Weg zum Sortierzentrum", die andere "wurde am Paketshop abgeholt" und ist jetzt seit 6 Tagen auf dem Weg zur nächsten Verteilungsstelle... ;(


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Lötzinn benutzen



supa lustig.
ich löte die ganze zeit mit stahl.... verdammt.


----------



## Moose83 (7. Dezember 2010)

Lötzinn+Lötfett, außer du hast Lötzinn, wo das Fett schon drin ist. Am besten du verzinnst den Draht erst, dann geht es besser


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

hält nich.
die lötstelle sieht auch schon zeimlich übel aus. glaube da hält nichtmal mehr ne schweißnaht


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt 4 Lötstellen bei der 8800GT, nimm einen anderen daneben.

Freikratzen ist auch nicht optimal, dabei kann auch die Leiterbahn kapuut gehen. Besser du bringst auf den Punkt erstmal etwas Zinn und dann lötest du den Draht an.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

bin nach der hier gegangen? gibts noch was anderes?
GeForce 8800 GS/GT/GTS Voltmods | techPowerUp


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte hier schonmal ein Bild gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1519917-post3649.html


----------



## Vaykir (7. Dezember 2010)

das sieht so aus, als wenn ich da einfach nen dicken klumpel zinn reinhaue und gut is.
is das richtig, dass der widerstand ohne das gelötete 0ohm ist wenn ich an den 4 punkten messe?

ES GEHT!! mit poti! juchu.
hab einfach nen poti von nem popeligen lüfter genommen. muss man aber sehr fein justieren, sonst geht die OCP an und dann steht auf einmal 0V aufm multimeter.

edit:
304k im aquamark. morgen wirds persönliche rekorde und punkte regnen!


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Dezember 2010)

Stell dein Multimeter mal auf 200Ohm Messbereich. Der Originalwiderstand ist mit ~14 Ohm ziemlich klein, weswegen du wahrscheinlich 0 Ohm gemessen hast.
Solange die OCP einspringt ist ja gut, besser als wenn die Karte an zu viel Spannung stirbt


----------



## Matti OC (8. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das sieht so aus, als wenn ich da einfach nen dicken klumpel zinn reinhaue und gut is.
> is das richtig, dass der widerstand ohne das gelötete 0ohm ist wenn ich an den 4 punkten messe?
> 
> ES GEHT!! mit poti! juchu.
> ...



Hi, versuch mal unter XP den AM3 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (8. Dezember 2010)

XP dauert aber immer so lang zum installieren 
holt man da nochmehr raus? HT an oder ausmachen?

find das immer geil, dass ältere systeme teilweise mehr punkte bringen.

mich wunderts eher dass die gpu nur 60° heiß wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

XP dauert bei mir ungefähr 25min incl aller Treiber.
Und ja, es bringt was.

Mal was anderes.
Gilt die Gültigkeit einer ungültigen () Vali auch für nen Athlon XP oder beschränkt sich das auf aktuelle CPU's?


----------



## anselm (8. Dezember 2010)

Gilt soweit ich weis nicht. 
Das gilt doch nur bei den aktuellen AMD CPUs.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Gut - oder auch nicht.
Aber ich hab noch ein Problem.
Ich hab gestern den nächsten Prozessor gebencht.
Den FSB immer ein Mhz höher gezogen und eine Validation File gespeichert, wie gehabt.
Immer der Reihe Nach unter CPUZ1, CPUZ2 usw. gespeichert.
Und jetzt habe ich hier sieben gleiche Files mit dem gleichen Takt auf dem Rechner die alle ungültig sind.
Kapier ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Dezember 2010)

der fsb wird immer falsch ausgelesen. vlt. kommt cpu-z nicht mit dem bios klar. warum die 7 files alle den gleichen takt anzeigen, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. nutze doch einfach F7 geht schneller als die Files per hand zu speichern


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Man lernt nie aus.
Bekommen die dann alle automatisch einen anderen Namen oder wird die alte überschrieben?


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Dezember 2010)

Lad mal zwischendrin eine Vali von einem anderen System hoch und dann erst deine Zweitbeste.
Der Validator merkt sich das System und zeigt immer nur das beste Ergebnis an.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus.
> Bekommen die dann alle automatisch einen anderen Namen oder wird die alte überschrieben?


der Name ist die Taktfrequenz. musst dann nur alle cvf dateien löschen vor einen neuen Prozessor damit man nicht durch einander kommt


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich hab nochmal neue gemacht.
Es sind alle ungültig, selbst die bei fast Standardtakt.
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## anselm (8. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal versucht ein neues Bios drauf zu spielen?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Dezember 2010)

Schonmal, aber nicht akut für diesen Fall.
Ich läute jetzt das WE ein, verabschiede mich in Richtung Sauftour und bin Montag Spät abends wieder ansprechbar.
Lippo hatte auch schon die Idee mit nem anderen Bios, ist jetzt ein 26 irgendwas von TIKtak mit CPC1 drauf.
Ich hab noch Diverse hier, nächste Woche gehts weiter.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Dezember 2010)

Probier doch einfach mal CPU-Z 1.55


----------



## RoccoESA (9. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab nochmal neue gemacht.
> Es sind alle ungültig, selbst die bei fast Standardtakt.
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?



aber du hast den Dateien auch die Endung ".cvf" verpasst ?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich


----------



## Don_Dan (9. Dezember 2010)

Schreib doch einfach mal Franck an und frag' ihn lieb ob er sich das vielleicht mal genauer ansehen kann.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2010)

Wen?
Sagt mir jetzt spontan wenig.
Hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Don_Dan (9. Dezember 2010)

Den Programmierer von CPU-Z! 

Steht doch immer unter der Validation:
_CPU-Z Validator 3.2 - Copyright 2005-2010 (c) Samuel D. / Franck D. - Visit us at http://www.canardpc.com / cpuid.com_


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2010)

Ahja, hab ich mir noch nie so genau angeschaut.
Allerdings bin ich gerade durchs CPU-Z Forum getingelt, da stand auch nicht wirklich was Hilfreiches.
Ich werd die Punkte mal nacheinander abarbeiten - nächste Woche.


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

Gerade mal aus Spaß getestet, was mein DDR2-667 Riegel macht... @ 2,1V 1000 MHz (500 MHz real)@ 1M.
Mehr Spannung bootet er nicht oO

Egal, kauf mir ja eh noch guten DDR2-1066 RAM sowie DDR500 für Sockel 939 und A


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Gerade mal aus Spaß getestet, was mein DDR2-667 Riegel macht... @ 2,1V 1000 500 MHz @ 1M.


Sofern die nicht mit DDR2-2000-Geschwindigkeit (= WR) liefen würde ich immer den korrekten I/O-Takt angeben.


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

okay 
naja dachte halt DDR2-667 @ DDR2-1000 ist auch richtig.

Ist ja auch egal, ist eh nen Schrottding  und nur für CPU-Z (Cedar Mill) angeschafft.


----------



## Mega Rage (9. Dezember 2010)

Endlich sind meine Hypers da 
Gleich mal testen...


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

Klasse! 79.000 punkte im 03er mit der 8800 gt. Haha ich seite 1000 euro dass das geschummelt war.

Jo der mother nature test stürzt ab und läuft mit schwarzbild weiter... supi.
alle anderen 3d tests laufen super, nur der letzte net. kann mir da einer spontan sagen, welchen teil der graka ich zurücktakten muss?^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Dezember 2010)

Bald haben wir Pure 



Spoiler



[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]team[/hwbot]

[hwbot=PURE]team[/hwbot]




Weiter so Jungs 

Am Weekend ist auch noch die Session also ich denke bald haben wir sie


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi, oh fast 600 Punkte auf Pure, dass wird nicht einfach für uns


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Dezember 2010)

Jap aber wenn wir zusammen arbeiten ist das durchaus realisierbar.
Ich und Lower werden Sockel 1366,1156 und 775 am WE mit Ln2 benchen und dann kommt ja auch noch der Roman und der Dr.House etc zur Session.  Das sind dann hoffentlich auch noch ein paar Punkte


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

Und ich werd meine Sockel A CPUs benchen (Kokü), wenn das Abit-NF7 endlich mal ankommt.... hab bestimmt 10 ungetestete CPUs da 
Gibt maximal Pünktchen, aber was solls  - die Puntke holt ihr!


----------



## Moose83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich leider dieses WE noch nix beisteuern, weil MB da, Ram da aber der I7 fehlt noch


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab gehört du hast sehr geilen RAM


----------



## Moose83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Und ich frage mich jetzt, woher du das weist


----------



## Hollywood (9. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, oh fast 600 Punkte auf Pure, dass wird nicht einfach für uns



Schaut euch mal an, was ihr in den letzten Wochen an Punkten gerissen habt! 
Die 600 schafft ihr locker vor Ende des Jahres! Auch wenn die noch etwas zulegen! 
Vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch etwas zusteuern...
Wir werden sehen...

lg

Hollywood


----------



## zcei (9. Dezember 2010)

Warum schreibst du immer ihr 

Ich dachte du bist in unsrem Team  oder hast du spontan mal gewechselt?


----------



## Hollywood (9. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich habe nicht gewechselt.
Ich schreibe immer "ihr" weil ihr nun mal die Punkte für das Team macht.
Ich benche nicht für Hardwarepunkte.


----------



## Semih91 (9. Dezember 2010)

@Holly:
Egal für was du benchst, du bist immer ein Teil dieser Gruppe bzw. Freaks 
Ich selbst kann seit längerem auch nichts beisteuern, aber gehöre auch zum Team


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2010)

Zum ersten mal haben wir die 1000 Punkte Grenze zu AF unterschritten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unbelievalble .....*

Da mach ich doch gleich mal ein Fass drauf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Dezember 2010)

@ True: Jetzt schon, ist mir noch zu früh. Will noch Hermes abwarten dann mache ich mit.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Spitze, vielleicht kriegen wir die ja bis Jahresende Aber ich glaube Pure haben wir bis Weihnachten Wenn doch endlich ein I7 zu meinem Mainboard finden würde...


----------



## Ü50 (10. Dezember 2010)

@Moose83, ich glaube nicht an eine kampflose Übernahme. Die Jungs schlafen auch nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Das ist mir klar, aber zu mindest Pure scheint erreichbar


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal haben wir die 1000 Punkte Grenze zu AF unterschritten.



Wir retten uns noch bis zu neuen Revision nächstes Jahr...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin sowieso mal gespannt, was die bringt. Wie siehts denn aus mit den Änderungen, werden die Rankings wieder total übern Haufen geworfen? 
Hoffe ja es fallen ein paar Punkte extra für mich ab 

// #11000 ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eine Übersetzung auf Deutsch was die Änderungen sind!?


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Dezember 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/118531-rev-4-aendert-sich.html

Beim Teamranking scheint sich Alternative 3 durchgesetzt zu haben. Aber genaueres gibt es wenn die Testserver online sind.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/118531-rev-4-aendert-sich.html
> 
> Beim Teamranking scheint sich Alternative 3 durchgesetzt zu haben. Aber genaueres gibt es wenn die Testserver online sind.




Danke Lippo! Da bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das ganze dann macht


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. Dezember 2010)

@fuzz3l
Morgen kommt ja auch stummerwinter, ich denke da werden dann auch nochmal einige Punkte für euch fallen.
Bin gespannt endlich mal die Leute ausm Team (der8auer,Dr.House,Lower...und auch welche aus AF und Luxx) in Echt zu sehen.


----------



## theLamer (10. Dezember 2010)

ololo ich bau die SingleStage auf und was hol ich mit nem Celeron 336? Sagenhafte 1.0 Punkte 
Demnächst sollte ich vielleicht die CPUs unter Luft vortesten, und die Mülldinger gleich aussortieren xD


----------



## Moose83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Wäre vielleicht besser, ist ja wirklich ne Gurke. Ich werde mich jetzt mal an deinen Ram ranwagen, mal gucken was da so geht, hab ja beim P45 nicht diese 1,65V Beschränkung


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> ololo ich bau die SingleStage auf und was hol ich mit nem Celeron 336? Sagenhafte 1.0 Punkte
> Demnächst sollte ich vielleicht die CPUs unter Luft vortesten, und die Mülldinger gleich aussortieren xD



Habe gerade auch nochmal 20 Punkte hochgeladen 
2 Ergebnisse mit meiner 8800GTS 512 MB.
Jetzt scheint sie irgendwie tot zu sein. 
Irgendwie komisch.
Naja, war sowieso eine nicht soo tolle Karte wenn man sich die Taktraten anguckt (799/1053)


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

da läuft meine wohl besser. gerade gute 40punkte gemacht mit meiner GT @ 821/1102/1944.
muss noch irgendwie nen bisschen mehr core rausholen, daber dafür muss der OVP/OCP noch weg. bei kurz über 1,4V stürzt die karte ab 

PS: TOp 1000 geknackt. platz #999 hihi


edit:
hmm kann mal einer mein 3dmark vantage score kontrollieren. meine cpu score scheint irgendwie etwas hoch zu sein, obwohl ich vorher physx ausgemacht hab


----------



## Shi (10. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> ololo ich bau die SingleStage auf und was hol ich mit nem Celeron 336? Sagenhafte 1.0 Punkte
> Demnächst sollte ich vielleicht die CPUs unter Luft vortesten, und die Mülldinger gleich aussortieren xD



Ein Punkt ist auch was  Ich krieg ja nur 0.1 immer  Meine CPU lässt sich nicht OCen


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Meine CPU lässt sich nicht OCen


Es lässt sich soo ziehmlich jeder Prozessor OCen.
Du brauchst nur ein passendes MoBo und eine passende Kühlung


----------



## Ü50 (10. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir, die CPU Score ist wirklich sehr hoch. Müsste eher um die 43-44K liegen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Dezember 2010)

@Shi

Es kann gut sein, dass deine CPU dicht macht...
Hast du die NB Spannung erhöht, oder andere Vcores?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

ach egal, hab ich jetzt keine zeit mehr das zu korrigieren. muss sachen für morgen packen 
lösch es einfach.


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Dezember 2010)

das ergebnis passt irgendwie schon zu den taktraten, aber der cpu score gerade der CPU Test 2 ist viel zu hoch. versucht das nochmal zu benchen bei gelegenheit, also nach der session am we


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

jahaaa morgen wird der q6600 gequält!
hab extras bench system aufgesetzt, und leieder eben erfahren, dass man zum 2d benchen vista drauf machen sollte und nicht xp -.-
muss ich morgen neu machen


----------



## Shi (10. Dezember 2010)

@ all, ja wirklich, meine CPU stürzt bei auch nur ein wenig mehr als 200Mhz FSB ab. 
ich hab nur den Ramteiler so eingestellt, dass ich DDR3-1600 hab (9-9-9-27)

Und wieso bekomm ich für dieses Ergebnis noch nichtmal o.1 Pkte? 
-Shi-'s 718.15 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/925MHz


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Dezember 2010)

Für den Heaven Benchmark gibt es generell keine Punkte. Ähnlich wie bei MaxxMem oder PCMark04/Vantage.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2010)

Oder du hast aus Versehen angekreuzt, dass du nicht im HW Bot Ranking teilnehmen willst. Das wäre dann aber sowieso nur bei den dafür vorgesehenen Benches und Unigine gehört z.B. nicht dazu 
Kannste btw nicht übern Multi OCen oder mal mit mehr Board/CPU Spannung probieren?


----------



## Turrican (10. Dezember 2010)

für den unigine heaven benchmark gibt es noch keine punkte, das wird sich aber bald ändern. 
HWBOT Unigine Heaven V1.0.3 launched (and ready for points)


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jahaaa morgen wird der q6600 gequält!
> hab extras bench system aufgesetzt, und leieder eben erfahren, dass man zum 2d benchen vista drauf machen sollte und nicht xp -.-
> muss ich morgen neu machen



Wooottt???
Wer hat dir das denn Erzählt???
Fürs 2D benchen NUR XP oder Server.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi, nah für wPrime, Super PI 32 M und PC Mark 2005, ist wohl Vista im Vorteil.
Ich hab ihn aber nichts erzählt.  , ist halt nur meine Meinung.

lg Matti


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich mag Vista nicht.
Aber zum glück haben wir alle andere gschmäcker


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich zB nehme ausser für wPrime für 2D immer XP.
Kommt aber immer auf die Cpu an


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt, aber bei WPrime ist XP ab einem Dualcore immer viel langsamer SuperPI und PiFast aber bei XP wieder schneller


----------



## Shi (11. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Oder du hast aus Versehen angekreuzt, dass du nicht im HW Bot Ranking teilnehmen willst. Das wäre dann aber sowieso nur bei den dafür vorgesehenen Benches und Unigine gehört z.B. nicht dazu
> Kannste btw nicht übern Multi OCen oder mal mit mehr Board/CPU Spannung probieren?


Nee, ich hab keinen 955 BE  einen der seltenen normalen 955 hab ich
Aber ich habs jetzt doch hingekiegt: Ram-Teiler auf DDR3-1333, dann Referenztakt auf 240, Ram, NB- und CPU-Spannung erhöht, das macht ca. 3.8 Ghz, ich hab Unigine nochmal durchlaufen lassen, ich lads später hoch
Edit: das hier steht auf hwbot.org:
"If no major bugs or flaws can be found in the next 7 days, we will enable points for the Xtreme Preset (DX11)."
Also lad ich meine neue Vali mit CPU@3.8Ghz erst in 7 Tagen hoch  Und versuch bis dahin die CPU noch auf 4 Ghz zu bekommen.


----------



## RedCobra (11. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Naja, ich mag Vista nicht.
> Aber zum glück haben wir alle andere gschmäcker


 
muss nicht schmecken sondern schnell sein!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2010)

@Shi, ich habe dir schon früher mal gesagt, das du den Ramteiler auf 1333 senken sollst zum OC Und schon funktionierts, weil bei Referenztakterhöhung übertaktest du den Ram ja wieder.


----------



## Shi (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja danke nochmal


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> für den unigine heaven benchmark gibt es noch keine punkte, das wird sich aber bald ändern.
> HWBOT Unigine Heaven V1.0.3 launched (and ready for points)



Bei mir finde ich die exe nicht! Wo ist die versteckt!?


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß net was ich machen soll -,-
Lohnt es sich, eine 8800GTS mit E3400 (@ Kokü ) @ 5 GHz zu benchen für 3DMark 2001?

Wird das Ergebnis besser sein als mit i7 @4,8 GHz?


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2010)

Probier´s halt, aber ich glaube nicht, der hat ja wenig Cache


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

was solls, hab grad gesehen, dass ich mit der Karte noch gar net den 2001er gebencht habe 
Zimmer aufräumen < (sinnlos) Benchen


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2010)

Na dann bench die Karte, nen Versuch ist es ja allemahl wert bei 5GHz


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

epic fail started


----------



## Ü50 (11. Dezember 2010)

@the Lamer,lohnt sich nicht.
Die Antwort hat Moose83 schon gegeben. (Cache)


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja da ich eh noch nicht den 01er gebencht hatte damit, mach ichs jetzt schnell


----------



## Ü50 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das mal mit einem E6500K bei 4,4GHz. gegenüber einem E84 mit knapp 3,0GHz. probiert. Der E84 brachte mehr mit knapp 3.


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2010)

ok dann lass ichs -,-


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Keiner ne Antwort zu meiner Frage #11029?


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bei mir finde ich die exe nicht! Wo ist die versteckt!?




Versuch es mal im C:\Program Files\Unigine\Heaven


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Versuch es mal im C:\Program Files\Unigine\Heaven



Program Files gibts bei mir nicht!


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Dezember 2010)

dann eben Programme x86 usw. (des ist der odner für 32bit programme).


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> dann eben Programme x86 usw. (des ist der odner für 32bit programme).



Ok^^

Siehe hier ist die benchmark datei, aber wen ich es mit dem Tool dort anklicken will ist es nicht da"


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Dezember 2010)

Autsch Crashstyle Langsam tut es weh , 

Den pfad dazu hab ich dir schon gegeben und du landest immer wieder im falschen Verzeichnis.

C:\Programme(x86)\Unigine\Heaven\Heaven.exe  

Wehe du findest das jetzt nicht. 

1. die Benchmark Applikation hat nix mit der Exe datei zu tun die er sucht.
2. Er will nicht den Pfad zur Benchmark App. Sondern zum extra installierten Unigine Heaven Verzeichnis. 

Im Zweifelsfall Immer Windows Suche benutzen .


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Dezember 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall erstmal den Heaven Benchmark installieren 

Klingt fast so als hättest du nur das hwbot tool heruntergeladen


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Dezember 2010)

Soo Leute die Ln2 Session war sehr nice.
Punkte mäßig nicht so, (mich und Lower verfolgte eine Pech Sträne).
Ka....
Egal wenigstens haben wir ein bisschen was.
Lower hat noch ne 6Ghz Vali mit dem i5 670. Und 5,45 mit i7 860. 3D ging nix --> GTX260 tot und wir mussten so oft neue Oses machen weil die alle bugy waren (keine Treiberinstallation möglich).


Spoiler



[hwbot=1089537]submission[/hwbot]



PS:
Unn es war nice mal die Leute in Echt zu sehen zB der8auer, Dr.House oder Kovsk, dernettemann etc...


----------



## speddy411 (12. Dezember 2010)

Immerhin habt ihr Ergebnisse. 

Ich hab kein einziges, weil das Board im Eimer ist und die CPUs auch die letzten Krücken waren.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Dezember 2010)

und ich hab ausversehen meine 4560er vali vom q6600 gelöscht, bevor mein board in den kältetot gegangen ist. args !

aber die session war super!


----------



## blackbolt (12. Dezember 2010)

so mein wochenende hat auch ein wenig gepracht

wieviel weiss ich noch nicht da hwbot wieder rumzickt

habe mal die alten agp grakas mit nem q6600 auf nem asrock 4coredualvista durchgebencht

nur mist das sich während der bencherrei zuerst mein 560watt sharkoon nt verabschiedet hat und dann noch mitten im bench die x1600 pro einfach tot beide

soviel von mir 
wünsche noch einen schönen sonntag


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs!

Die Session gestern hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. War toll alle Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen und neue kennen zu lernen (Lower & Masterchief ) Musste die Session leider krankheitsbedingt gestern abend schon verlassen... 

Für ein paar Ergebnisse hat es trotzdem gereicht:

der8auer's 6sec 911ms SuperPi run with Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 6004MHz
der8auer's 6min 26sec 398ms SuperPi 32m run with Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 5952MHz
der8auer's 14.01 sec PiFast run with Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 6319MHz
der8auer's 6563.6 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 6563.6MHz


----------



## RedCobra (12. Dezember 2010)

Nice Roman 

3D keine lust gehabt? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2010)

Hey Sven 

Thanks. War einfach nicht fit genug und da fehlt dann auch die Lust...


----------



## zøtac (12. Dezember 2010)

@Roman
Nette Scores, gute Besserung 
@Marvin
Naja, Punkte sind mMn nicht alles. Ihr habt auf jeden fall ordentlich Erfahrung gesammelt und die Pro's kennen gelernt, oder?


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Masterchief
Ihr hattet doch 30 GraKas oder soo im gepäck.
Ging mit keiner was?
ihr wolltet doch die GTX480 unter LN2 testen 

@ der8auer
Nice Scores!
Achjaaa.. 
Und gut Besserung.


----------



## derNetteMann (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Roman Nice Scores  und gute Besserung


----------



## RedCobra (12. Dezember 2010)

Jop stimmt ja warst ja nicht/bist ganz fit  
auch gute Besserung  von mir! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Roman
> Nette Scores, gute Besserung
> @Marvin
> Naja, Punkte sind mMn nicht alles. Ihr habt auf jeden fall ordentlich Erfahrung gesammelt und die Pro's kennen gelernt, oder?



Jop viel Erfahrung gesammelt.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> @ Masterchief
> Ihr hattet doch 30 GraKas oder soo im gepäck.
> Ging mit keiner was?
> ihr wolltet doch die GTX480 unter LN2 testen



30 
Die Rede war von 10...
Die 480 hat Lower dann aber nicht mitgenommen.
Wir hatten einfach Pech...


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Masterchief
10 reichen ja auch 
Und ihr habt nichtmal eine gebencht...
Naja,
auch egal.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja weil es nicht ging 
Das M3F spinnte und da konnte selbst Roman etc nicht helfen und selbst nach dem 5. frischen OS  ließen sich keine Treiber installieren egal welche Karte...
Ka was das war.


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. Dezember 2010)

*epic fail*
Das mit den OSsen is natürlich sehr bitter 
Man muss aber schon sagen, dass sich manche Systeme sub zero Extrem komisch verhalten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Dezember 2010)

Es ist ja auch extrem komisch, LN2 über sein Mainboard zu kippen ^^

-----

Kriege den neuen Unigine Heaven 2.1 nicht gestartet mit DX9 Preset @GTX260, ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Nur Black Screen mit FPS Counter und Unigine Logo


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Autsch Crashstyle Langsam tut es weh ,
> 
> Den pfad dazu hab ich dir schon gegeben und du landest immer wieder im falschen Verzeichnis.
> 
> ...



Sag das doch gleich das der Benchmark installiert sein muss dachte das es HWBOT App. drin ist!



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall erstmal den Heaven Benchmark installieren
> 
> Klingt fast so als hättest du nur das hwbot tool heruntergeladen



Stimmt der benchmark fehlt, warum ist der auch net mitintegiert!?


----------



## RedCobra (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich schmeis mich gerade weg hier, das ist nicht dein ernst


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2010)

ich schmeiss mich dazu 
CrashStyle net persönlich nehmen


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2010)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Ich schmeis mich gerade weg hier, das ist nicht dein ernst





Professor Frink schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich dazu
> CrashStyle net persönlich nehmen



Mach ich nicht^^

Kann mir wer sagen warum wen ich den Basic DX9 starte, de Ladebildschirm nicht weiter geht?


----------



## Turrican (12. Dezember 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mach ich nicht^^
> 
> Kann mir wer sagen warum wen ich den Basic DX9 starte, de Ladebildschirm nicht weiter geht?


hast du irgendetwas im nvidia treibermenü verstellt? 
hast du schon verschiedene treiber ausprobiert?

mehr fällt mir derzeit nicht ein.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> hast du irgendetwas im nvidia treibermenü verstellt?
> hast du schon verschiedene treiber ausprobiert?
> 
> mehr fällt mir derzeit nicht ein.



Vsync ist auto aus Sonst nix!

Anderen treiber nein, aber das komische der DX11 startet und läuft mit meiner GTX285 Am Schluss sagt er aber das es nicht Im Vollen DX11 gelaufen ist.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Karl, kann das sein das bei der Version 1.0.3 was nicht stimmt, die Version läuft bei mir nicht mal in default durch.( oder nur einen Fehler im Download)
Zur vor wollte ich die alte Version ( 1.0.2) bei HWbot hoch laden, ging aber nicht .. grr 33,9 k fand ich nicht schlecht, für eine 480  , ist die alte Version etwa schneller wie die neue Version? (wäre auch wieder mist)

lg Matti


----------



## Turrican (12. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab da keine probleme. welche karte verwendest denn?

die scores mit der alten version sind noch gültig, zum neu uploaden gehen aber nur die scores mit version 1.0.3.


----------



## Shi (12. Dezember 2010)

Unigine Heaven 1.03 läuft bei mir im DX11 Preset durch, es ist die hwbot-Version
Noch eine Frage: Ich hab hier eine bessere Vali als die gestern gepostete auf meinem PC. Wenn ich die jetzt hochlade, und am Freitag oder so werden dann Punkte für Unigine Heaven vergeben, wird das Resultat dann noch nachträglich bepunktet?
Gruß


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Dezember 2010)

davon würde ich mal ausgehen


----------



## Shi (12. Dezember 2010)

-Shi-'s 783.58 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/925MHz


----------



## Matti OC (13. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> also ich hab da keine probleme. welche karte verwendest denn?
> 
> die scores mit der alten version sind noch gültig, zum neu uploaden gehen aber nur die scores mit version 1.0.3.



Hi, 480 GTX, also unter Vista und unter Win 7 bleibt es genau bei 67,8 sec stehen.

lg


----------



## RoccoESA (13. Dezember 2010)

probiere mal *Start --> Ausführen --> %temp%* ... und dann die dort gefundenen Daten löschen (sofern möglich)


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wegen der lächerlichen Speicherpreisen zZ wollte ich mir evtl schonmal ein DDR3 Kit zulegen, je nach Bedarf ^^ Auch zum OC natürlich. Was haltet ihr von dem hier: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7Q-8GBECO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

1.35V, 1600MHz und CL7 ist ja recht vielversprechend


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Zum Benchen eher nicht Die haben sehr schlechte Subtimings.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Dezember 2010)

Versuch iregendwo im MP gebrauchten RAM mit Elpida Hyper Chips zu finden.
Es lohnt sich


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

Laut Reviews sollen da Powerchips drauf sein. 
Sublatenzen sind oky, 2000 Cl9-9-9-24 sollen bei 1.5v laufen.
Also sollten die auch mit mehr spannung noch Skalieren sowohl von den latezen sowie auch vom takt her. Aber ne garantie gibt es Nicht.


----------



## Mega Rage (13. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Versuch iregendwo im MP gebrauchten RAM mit Elpida Hyper Chips zu finden.
> Es lohnt sich


 
Jo kann ich nur zustimmen. 3 GB (3x1) für 65 Euro ergattert


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich selbst habe auch Elpida Chips, aber nicht die Hyper, meine Brauchen auf der 2. Latenz eine Stufe mehr. Bei 1660MHz machen die 6-7-5-15 bei 1.65V


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

Dann sind es auch Hyper ( Elpida Hyper BBSE) 

MasterChief79 

Such mal nach diesen : 

ADATA XPG™ Plus v2.0 1600+ Cl8-8-8-24 1.55-1.75v 

Die sollen wohl auch recht gut laufen 1000 Cl7-9-7


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Die machen selbst bei 2000 noch CL7 Kann ich aber erst morgen testen, dann ist endlich mein I7 da


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

Joa aber nicht viel über 1000 Cl7 vllt. 1050 cl7-9-7 werden deine laufen .
Schade das mein Classi mit dem 980x gar keinen hohen Ramtakt mag.
Im vergleich zum Asus P6T ws pro.

Beim Evga ist egal ob cl8 oder Cl9 bei 11xx Boot ende und 1200 ist kotzgrenze bei 1.7v , beim Asus gehn 1198 boot und max war 134x Mhz Cl9 bei 1.7v.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Dezember 2010)

Also nur mal eine Randinfo:
Es gibt momentan (soweit ich weiss) 3 verschiedene Elpida hayper Chips.
Ersmtal gibt es die BBSE.
Die sind die kleinsten mit der wenigsten Taktbarkeit.
Dennoch sehr gut.

Dann gibt es noch die MNH-E.
Die wurden bis vor kurzen auf den meisten High-End Speichern die Elpida Hyper Chips haben verbaut.

Seit kurzem gibt es dann noch die MGH-E.
Sie sind die neusten Chips, die am weitesten Taktbar sind, und haben im High End bereich die MNH-E abgelost.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

Flasch folgende reihenfolge ist richtig.

Erst MNH-E ( Ähnlich wie D9GKX)
  & MGH-E (Ähnlich wie D9GMH) Beide Gibt es schon deutlich über 1 Jahr , und nicht erst seit kurzem.
Und werden schon ne ganze weile nichtmehr Produziert!

Und zuletzt als ablösung für beide Gab es die BBSE (Ähnlich wie D9...)

MNH sind wie auch MGH die besten , BBSE sind die schlechten.
Die ersten beiden können gut und gerne 1100+ Cl7-8-7 fahren , während BBSE meist noch nicht einmal 1100 Cl7-9-7 zusehn bekommen.

MNH und MGH Skalieren Sehr gut auf spannung bauen aber ab 2.1 volt ab.
BBSE Skalieren nicht wirklich gut über 1.7v.

MNH & MGH hab ich hier liegen


----------



## Mega Rage (13. Dezember 2010)

Laut Websmile gibt es Leistungstechnisch keinen Unterschied zwischen MNH-E und MGH-E


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

Jup gibt es auch net beide laufen 1000 cl8-8-8-24 1.5v & um die 1.6v 1000 cl7-8-7. 
Wir hatten da mal nen Battle am laufen er mit seinen Neuen MNH-E (aufm P55) , gegen meine alten schon gut gequälten MGH-E hyper (aufm X58)  Ergebniss war das wir Gleichauf lagen.


----------



## Don_Dan (13. Dezember 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Laut Reviews sollen da Powerchips drauf sein.
> Sublatenzen sind oky, 2000 Cl9-9-9-24 sollen bei 1.5v laufen.
> Also sollten die auch mit mehr spannung noch Skalieren sowohl von den latezen sowie auch vom takt her. Aber ne garantie gibt es Nicht.



Auf den alten waren sogar noch BBSE drauf, ganz am Anfang auch mal Samsung Chips. Wenn man sie gebraucht kauft ist es also immer etwas risikobehaftet, was man dann schließlich kriegt.
Auf den neuen sollten nur noch PSC drauf sind, das stimmt!



Freakezoit schrieb:


> Dann sind es auch Hyper ( Elpida Hyper BBSE)



Wenn es BBSE sind sind es keine Hyper. Hyper sind nur die MNH-E und die MGH-E ( alte bzw. neue Rev. ). Außerdem waren die BBSE kein Ersatz für die Hyper sondern sind Teil der selben Chipgeneration.
Mit dem was in Foren als "BBSE" bezeichnet wird meint man aber eigentlich sowieso nur die J1108BBSE, wie die Hyper die J1108BASE sind, allerdings gibt es noch andere Chips die die Endung BBSE haben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Dezember 2010)

Merke: Wenn die nicht >800 MHz 5-5-5 bzw >850 MHz 5-6-5 laufen, sind es keine Hyper-ICs. 
Ansonsten verweise ich an der Stelle gerne auf diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...imaler-ram-takt-nach-cas-latenz-geordnet.html


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2010)

Da sind schon BBSE drauf und keine Hyper 
(Er hat mir den RAM abgekauft, wenns richtige Hyper gewesen wären, hätte ich die Sticks bestimmt behalten bzw. die Trennung wäre schwieriger gewesen )


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bin trotzdem mehr als zufrieden damit LamerAber stimmt schon, das sie bei über 1,7V nicht mehr skalieren, hatte mit nem P45 getestet, selbst 1,9V brachte nichts. Trotzdem sind 1600 und 6-7-5-15 genial


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wieviel Spannung kann ich diesen CPU's unter Dice geben?

C2D E4300
C2D E6300
C2D E8400
P4 540
Celeron 346D 
Sempron 140
3500+ (Orleans)
PII 965 C3


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Dem E4300 und dem E6300 habe ich mit WaKü 1,7V gegeben, dem E8400 1,6VMit Dice würde ich sagen 0,2V mehr.


----------



## theLamer (13. Dezember 2010)

P4 und Celeron können auch 1,9V+ sehen  - wenn sie dann besser laufen
Bench den 3500+ am besten zum Schluss, der hat bestimmt nen CB, der nerven wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Dezember 2010)

> Dem E4300 und dem E6300 habe ich mit WaKü 1,7V gegeben, dem E8400 1,6VMit Dice würde ich sagen 0,2V mehr.



Ok mal schauen, ob es was bringt noch mehr Spannung zu geben.



> P4 und Celeron können auch 1,9V+ sehen  - wenn sie dann besser laufen"]P4 und Celeron können auch 1,9V+ sehen  - wenn sie dann besser laufen



Ok!



> Bench den 3500+ am besten zum Schluss, der hat bestimmt nen CB, der nerven wird.



So war es auch geplant...
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, da keiner so richtig weiß, ob der einen CB hat.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2010)

Der E84 kann sicherlich mehr als 1,6 V vertragen. Mit 1,6V lasse ich meinen unter Wasser laufen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Deswegen habe ich ja gesagt, ich gebe ihm unter WaKü 1,6V mit Dice kann er auch 1,8V geben


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieviel Spannung kann ich diesen CPU's unter Dice geben?
> 
> ...



Hab es mal im quote geschrieben  
Bei ersteren wird meist der FSB zum Problem da hilft nur Pll spannung und die kannst du bis 1.9v geben und wenn du keine angst hast auch mehr.

Ps: Ich freu mich schon drauf, bald gibt es für Unigine Heaven DX11 Punkte , das sollte gut punkte bringen Aktuell hab ich für GTX 470 & GTX 460 1GB nen WR. Und Global 22. platz.


----------



## Shi (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab Global 135. haha  Ich freu mich auch drauf  Auch wenn ich wohl nur 0.1 Pkte bekomm, was meint ihr? 
-Shi-'s 783.58 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/925MHz
Ich brauch einen i7


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Sobalt der Punkte gibt, wirst du weit zurück fallen, denn dann werden den auch viele andere anfangen zu Benchen Aber 0,1 Points gibs ja immer.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2010)

@Moose83, schuldige hatte da etwas überlesen


----------



## Shi (13. Dezember 2010)

Dabei geht meine Graka so gut :S das ist frustrierend


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Dezember 2010)

@all

Danke für eure Tipps!!


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Dir fehlt es aber eindeutig an CPU Leistung Morgen habe ich mein I7 System startklar, dann werde ich die GTX295 benchen*freu*


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Dezember 2010)

Hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hä
@Schnitzel, du benchst doch gerade Sockel A, brauchst du noch einen Duron 1300?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal Jungs ....sieht die Startseite bei euch auch so aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir ist alles ganz normal


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2010)

@True, bei mir ist alles normal. Benutz doch mal Mozilla


----------



## McZonk (13. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs ....sieht die Startseite bei euch auch so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem ist bereits bekannt und die Administration weiß Bescheid.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

So, mein I7 ist startklar. Muss nur erst mal die WaKü wieder entlüften und danach OS neu aufsetzen. Freu


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann lass mal krachen


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

Gut, DICE schon bestellt?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Als erstes muss ich mich dann erst mal mit I7 OC beschäftigen, ist ja ein bisschen anders als beim Core2


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja etwas. Mich hats das erste mal auch förmlich erschlagen, erst recht weils nen Asus R3E war/ist.
Da weiste vor lauter Einstellngen gar net wo vorn und hinten ist.

Aber nach und nach hat man da den Dreh raus


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Denk ich auch, auch wenns bei mir kein R3E ist. Dafür ein Gigabyte X58A-UD7


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube die tun sich bei den eisntellungen wenig


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

*Mach*
VCore 1,3V
BCLK 200
QPI/VTT 1,3V
RAM 1,65V @ 6-7-5-15
Multi 20
IOH 1,15V
Uncore @ 3600 MHz

was hast eigentlich für nen Board?
Mit den Voltages sollten 4 GHz sowas von rockstable laufen und der RAM ist auch ganz gut abgestimmt...


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

> Gigabyte X58A-UD7



2 posts vor deinem hattas geschrieben.

Ich hab Uncoretakt auf Auto stehen, ansonsten läuft der Speicher nicht auf SPD Specs @ 2000


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

@TheLamer, thanks, 4GHz sind so schon mal stabil


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

Mit 1,35V hatte ich sogar 4,5 stabil, allerdingsnicht mit BLCK von 200


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Du hast ja auch freien Multi 200 reicht bei mir nur zu 4GHz.


----------



## Mega Rage (14. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch freien Multi 200 reicht bei mir nur zu 4GHz.



Ne du müsste bis 4,2 reichen wenns ein 920 ist


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Normaler Multi ist 20, 21 ist der Turbo


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

x21 kannst du eigentlich auch fixen


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Gerade probiert, dann startet er irgendwie nicht Was für Spannungen muss ich noch erhöhen, um über die 4GHz zu kommen? Hab schon ein bisschen probiert, aber nix geht.


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

1,3V reicht eigentlich locker für 4,2 GHz... kannst ja mal testweise etwas höher stellen, aber wenns nicht geht, geh wieder auf 1,3V! MIt was kühlst du?
Siehe CPU-Z Validator 3.1 1.128V


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich kühle mit H2O Also ich kann Multi 21 wählen, jedoch beim starten hat er wieder Multi 20Sobald ich mit mehr als 200 BLCK boote, bleibt er beim OS starten stehen.
Wie hast du Multi 22 ausgewählt?


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

Den 22er-Multi kannst vergessen, der is nur für einen ausgelasteten Kern aktivierbar. Benchen kannst damit nich.
Außerdem kannst das nicht auf allen Boards machen und C1E Support muss auf "enabled" sein. Mach lieber den x21 Multi, der x22 ist Mist.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Der 21er geht ja auch nicht, turbo ist ausgeschaltet


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

musst du natürlich einschalten


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Und dann geht der 21er? Für was sind eigentlich folgende Spannungen: ICH I/O und ICH Core?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

Southbridge


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

So der 21er Multi geht, hatte C1E und Eist noch an Jetzt läuft er schon mal stabil bei 4,2GHz


----------



## Semih91 (14. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Boah wie ich euch hassen könnte, weil cih noch mit einem E8500 durchkommen muss 
Wobei dafür bekomm ich meine Teile günstiger als ihr und ich bin damit derzeit zufrieden


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Was für Spannungen muss ich noch erhöhen, um den BLCK höher zu kriegen? Blick da irgendwie noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

QPI/DDR Voltage für den resultierenden QPI takt (der is bei 200blck ca 3600).
dann noch die IOH Spannung (northbridge).

HT würd ich auch aus machen. die 4 kerne mehr brauchst eh net (ausser bei wprime).


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

QPI ist definitiv nicht 3600, du meinst wohl Uncore Und muss ich den PCIe Takt erhöhen?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

äh ja sorry, qpi is bei mir 7700  sorry


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> HT würd ich auch aus machen. die 4 kerne mehr brauchst eh net (ausser bei wprime).


 
Naja ...da er ja 3d benchen willst HT an für 06 und Vantage


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Sind auch alle an, komme nicht über 205*21 hinaus


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

HT zog bei meinem 920er viel VCOre, probiers doch erstmal ohne... ansonsten musst vlt noch etwas erhöhen?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Nimm erst mal einen kleineren Multi und teste den Blck aus.

Und erst wenn du für einen hohen Blck die richtige Einstellung gefunden hast setz den Multi hoch.

Ansonsten weißt du nicht wo die Bremse ist ...CPU oder Board


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ok, werde ich mal probieren Mit welchen Spannungen sollte ich testen? QPI habe ich auf 1,315 und IOH auf 1,16. Muss ich noch welche erhöhen, oder liegt es am Ram der auf 1T steht?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

QPI für max Blck noch etwas höher ....ram so einstellen das er als Fehlerquelle erst mal ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also setze ich den Ram erst mal auf 2T und unterhalb 1600MHz. Wieviel ist bei dir etwas höher(QPI)?Ab 1,335V leuchtet sie orange.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Teste dich langsam hoch und bleib unter 1,4v


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ok, und die IOH? Und sonst brauche ich keine Voltages verändern?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Da muss ich leider passen ....ich muss die nicht hochsetzten da ich einen freien Multi habe 

QPI setzte ich nur für einen höheren uncore hoch aber das wirkt sich auch auf den Blck aus.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist für einen hohen Blck auch nützlich den Pci ein wenig höher zu setzten ....109 oder so


----------



## Ü50 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe PCI immer auf 110 stehen.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Dezember 2010)

PCI kannst du zwischen 100 und 115 variiern jenachdem was dir den besten BCLK bringt, darüber macht meist der SATA Controller schlapp, also kannst du mit ner IDE Festplatte auchnoch höher gehn so bis 125 wenn er bootet, schädlich ist es afaik net, muss aber auch nix bewirken.


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> *PCI* kannst du zwischen 100 und 115  variiern [...]





Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe *PCI* immer auf 110 stehen.





True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist für einen hohen Blck auch nützlich den *Pci* ein wenig höher zu setzten ....109 oder so


Häää was redet ihr hier denn? Meint ihr alle PCI*e*, schreibt aber alle PCI?
Hab noch nie gehört, dass es was bringen soll, den PCI-Takt zu erhöhen beim X58 für höheren BCLK.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh aufm Classi bis 118 pcie , aufm 790i mit ner PCIE 1.1 karte (G80) auch bis 145 
Aber nur mit ner Guten 36GB Raptor , alle anderen machen vorher schlapp. 
Zumindest aufm 790i , beim X58 hatte ich auch schon 123 Mhz mit Sata platte aber der kontroller mag des net. Was aber 100%tig hilft ist mehr ICH / SB voltage 

Lamer wir meinen alle PCIE , Pci kann man auf keinem mir bekannten X58 board erhöhen die haben alle nen 33.xx Mhz lock.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

QPI Voltage Erhöhung bringt ab 1,35V nix mehr, also macht wohl die CPU dicht, oder? Bei 210 ist Schluß, damit krieg ich ihn bei vollem Multi aber auch nicht stable! PCIe Erhöhung bringt auch nix ICH hatte ich schon um 0,1V erhöt.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

210 ist nix , was für ne Cpu benutzt du. ??


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

hier stand Mist:


Spoiler



210 MHz BCLK ist beim x21 ja schon 4,4 GHz, schon ganz gut... viel weiter wirst du mit Wasser bei moderaten Spannungen auch nicht 3D-Mark-stable kommen...

edit: hab das 





> QPI Voltage Erhöhung bringt ab 1,35V nix mehr, also macht wohl die CPU  dicht, oder? Bei 210 ist Schluß, damit krieg ich ihn bei vollem Multi  aber auch *nicht* stable! PCIe Erhöhung bringt auch nix


 überlesen. Sollte mich schlafen legen z0mg


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

I7 920 do.Die 4,4GHz sind aber auch nicht stable.


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

Was hast an VCore anliegen? Und Uncoretakt?


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

IOH Spannung ??


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

210 ist ganz gut ?.......das ist untere Kampfklasse und alles andere als gut 

Das schafft ja sogar mein Supercomputer und das ist als Blck Niete bekannt 

@ theLamer 
Trägst du heute kleinkariert ? 

Okay extra für dich *......PCIe *


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

IOH ist 1,32V und VCore 1,425V Sicher, das da nicht die CPU dicht macht, weil QPI Voltage bewirkt nix mehr.Uncore ist bei 3500 und Ram bei 1640.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie schmerzfrei du bist 

Meine bisherigen i7 wollten alle ab 4,5 ordentlich Vcore


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Kommt darauf an, wieviel ich dem Temperatur geben kann, bin ja schon bei knapp 70 Grad


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Welche Spannung muss ich für Uncore erhöhen, damit der Ram auf 1000MHz geht?
Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Dezember 2010)

@True, die 260GTX zeigt im MSI Afterburner 1,044V an, wieviel kann ich der geben.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

Last ne , des geht noch.  Bis 80 würd ich gehn


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2010)

Gute i7s brauchen 1,39-1,4V VTT für 4 GHz Uncore. Darunter geht eigentlich nix (außer das kuriose Classi, aber hast ja nen Gigabyte).


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

Hö 1.39v für 4Ghz uncore ist kacke , 1.3v ist gut


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True, die 260GTX zeigt im MSI Afterburner 1,044V an, wieviel kann ich der geben.


 
Ich habe ihr gegeben was geht ....du weißt doch ich bin vollkommen schmerzfrei (andere würden sagen "ständig betrunken" )


also ....hopp in den Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und geb ihr saures


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also bei meiner GTX 295 haut bei 1,3V der OCP rein.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. Dezember 2010)

Jup ist normal bei ner 295 , dank volterra


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also 4GHz Uncore macht der ebenfalls nicht, maximal bootet er mit 3750. Ist das nun die CPU, die da dicht macht?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

he moose ....Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut lerne erst mal das Board und seine eigenheiten kennen.

Da geht bestimmt noch mehr ....einfach mal testen an welchen Schrauben du noch drehen kannst


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Werde ich mich aber erst morgen damit befassen, auf jeden Fall sind die knapp 4,4GHz jetzt stable 208*21


----------



## zcei (14. Dezember 2010)

Gegründet ist es (Mainboardkauf) der erste Bruder ist getötet (mist, kein Vergleich -.-) und jetzt langsam die Mauern hochziehen (alle Einstellungen kennen lernen) und danach den Mittelmeerraum einnehmen (Punkte im Bot) 

Edit: die Zeiten zwischen den Phasen müssen nicht 1:1 übernommen werden


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kenne dieses Problem und es ist entweder das Board oder die CPU, die da ne Wall haben. Maximaler BCLK lässt sich ja auch mit kleinerem Multi ausloten, das solltest du vlt mal machen, um die CPU auszuschließen.
Auf meinem P6T Deluxe V2 geht auch nichts über 213 BCLK Boot, bei 1.45V QPI  CPU macht primestabile 4.2GHz bei 1.22V (3.8GHz@1.13V), aber selbst mit 1.4V+ und LLC bootet er nicht mal mehr mit 4.5GHz. 
Scheint aber in meinem Fall wirklich das Board zu sein, ich hab alles probiert und auch mit geringerem Multi ist nix auszurichten.. Von wegen CPU Limit.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Gegründet ist es (Mainboardkauf) der erste Bruder ist getötet (mist, kein Vergleich -.-)


(hast die Garantie verloren)


----------



## Mega Rage (14. Dezember 2010)

Mh Schade das dein P6T so ne Krücke ist.
Mit den Brettern hab eigentlich ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht dafür das die (relativ) günstig sind.


----------



## Matti OC (14. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True, die 260GTX zeigt im MSI Afterburner 1,044V an, wieviel kann ich der geben.



Hi, meine läuft im default = Vcore 1,05 729 / 1458 / GRam 1200 aber 1250 sollte auch gehen.
bei 1,25 kommt schon die OVP.

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, das es das Mainboard ist. Hab mal gelesen, wenn QPI Voltage nix mehr bringt, macht die CPU dicht.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Dezember 2010)

das sind doch nette Temps für einen 8400 C0 stepping auf 1.6vcore bei 4590MHz

das asus P5QD-Turbo ist auch nicht schlecht kalt

und natürlich @ Aircooling 

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Da haste aber ne schlechte CPU erwischt, meiner ging bei ähnlichen Temperaturen so weit:Moose83's 5085.37 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 5085.4MHz
Mach mal PLL auf 1,7V und FSB auf 1,46V
Und ich bin jetzt unter den besten 20 in unserem Team


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Dezember 2010)

C0 und E0 zu vergleichen, ist nicht so wirklich sinnvoll ...


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Oh sorry, habs übersehen, dann ist es natürlich ein gutes Ergebniss!!


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

Wo gibbet eigl diese schicke taiwanesische windows benchmarkversion?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab gerade beim Duron 800 den 4ten Platz in 32m verpasst.
Mir fehlen nach knapp 1,5 Stunden wahnsinnige 0,05sek.
Meine Zeit ist 1h 26m 28,410sek und hier ist der vierte
Oj0's 1h 26min 28sec 360ms SuperPi 32m run with Duron 800Mhz @ 1207.6MHz


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

What?


----------



## Alriin (15. Dezember 2010)

Der wahre Hero ist aber der Dritte.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Weil du der bist, nice


----------



## Hollywood (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich will nur mal kurz ein Lob an die "Neuen" austeilen! 
Was ihr so in den letzten Wochen gerockt habt ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern! 
Macht weiter so!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Thanks Wir geben unser Bestes, das Team auf Platz 5 zu schieben


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Dezember 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Der wahre Hero ist aber der Dritte.


Dank Ghettochiller krieg ich dich auch noch (hoffe ich)


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr das gehört: Retail Sandy Bridge not for hardware enthusiasts ...


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2010)

Jap. News auf PCGH: Intel Sandy Bridge: Test des Intel Core i5-2500K auf chinesischer Website veröffentlicht - cpu, intel, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge



> Die chinesischen Kollegen haben schon beim Test des Core i7-2600K festgestellt, dass der BCLK fest ist. Dies ist auch beim Core i5-2500K der Fall. Eine Übertaktung kann nur durch Verändern des Multiplikators erfolgen, das ist jedoch einzig bei CPUs mit der K-Endung möglich. Der Intel Core i5-2500K wurde im Test nicht übertaktet, jedoch haben die Tester dank des freien Multiplikators den Intel Core i7-2600K auf 4,7 GHz laufen lassen können. Vermutlich wird erst der Intel Z68-Chip, der laut Gerüchten im ersten Quartal 2011 auf den Markt kommen soll, das Übertakten des BCLK erlauben. Alle CPU-Tests in beiden Berichten wurden mit einem Intel P67-Chip durchgeführt.




Zum Glück! Dann bleibt mir der Sockel 1366 auch noch erhalten


----------



## Hollywood (15. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap. News auf PCGH: Intel Sandy Bridge: Test des Intel Core i5-2500K auf chinesischer Website veröffentlicht - cpu, intel, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A: richtig
B: Ich hatte. ehrlich gesagt, schon etwas Sorge das die SNB den 01 richtig aufmischen könnte! 
    Dann hätte ich richtig Kohle verbrannt! 
C: Hätte eh noch auf den nächsten High End Sockel gewartet.

Hollywood


----------



## -_Elvis_- (15. Dezember 2010)

> Der Intel Core i5-2500K wurde im Test nicht übertaktet, jedoch haben die  Tester dank des freien Multiplikators den Intel Core i7-2600K auf 4,7  GHz laufen lassen können.


Hä  
Edit: jetzt hab ichs geschnallt 
hatte überlesen das das eine der i7 2600K war
peinlich -  naja passiert


----------



## Ü50 (15. Dezember 2010)

@ Matti OC, ich werde mal sehen wie sie auf 1.23 reagiert.


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2010)

Aber der maximale Multi ist bei jeder SB - CPU anders, oder hab ichs falsch verstanden?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

naja muss ja irgendwie, weil wenn der blck fest is, wie willstenn dann andere taktraten erhalten?
(ok man könnte jedesmal nen anderen blck fest setzten, aber das auch kacke^^)


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann war meine Investition in Sockel 1366 ja golgrichtig Die GTX295 lief gerade Vantage mit 1600MHz Shader durch, meine ersten Punkte in 3D Benches:Moose83's 24399 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 738/1225MHz


----------



## Mega Rage (15. Dezember 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> A: richtig
> B: Ich hatte. ehrlich gesagt, schon etwas Sorge das die SNB den 01 richtig aufmischen könnte!
> Dann hätte ich richtig Kohle verbrannt!
> C: Hätte eh noch auf den nächsten High End Sockel gewartet.
> ...



Mh ich bezweifele ja das sich beim 01er noch was tut.
Der ist ja eigentlich für Pentium 3 optimiert und weil der Core 2 Duo ja im Prinzip auf dem basiert läuft der ja darauf so gut


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass sich da nichts mehr tut *gg* Aktuell sind globale Punkte im 01er fast wie in Stein gemeißelt


----------



## theLamer (15. Dezember 2010)

Eben, deshalb ist man auf der guten Seite, wenn man einen guten E8600 sein Eigen nennen kann, so wie es bei Hollywood offensichtlich der Fall ist. Lese ich so zwischen den Zeilen 
CPU-Z und 3DMark 2001 Global sind relativ beständig.


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht, ich brauch auch einen i7 :S @ Moose


----------



## Hollywood (15. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich da nichts mehr tut *gg* Aktuell sind globale Punkte im 01er fast wie in Stein gemeißelt



Hoffe ich auch! 
Habe mich jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr mit dem Benchmark und dem Setup beschäftigt und echt viel Geld reingesteckt...


----------



## blackbolt (15. Dezember 2010)

habe am samstag für 107€ eine gtx 275 bei alternate bestellt

einfach ein schnäppchen und sie kommt morgen endlich an 

freu mich schon drauf

eine neue gtx275 für 107 euro einfach nur geil


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

@Blackbolt, dann happy Benching
@Shi, danke, aber das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch nicht erreicht, jetzt mit 1700 Shader:Moose83's 24789 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 738/1225MHz


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2010)

Wollte mal sehn wie 3D Mark 01 aussieht  0.1 Punkte sind das wohl  
-Shi-'s 45964 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/926MHz


----------



## Semih91 (15. Dezember 2010)

Nur noch 400Punkte, ich glaube, wenn unser Team das so weiter macht, dann schafft ihr auch Pure vor Weihnachten bzw. vor Silvester zu überholen. Aber Respekt auch an die Neuen, die hier ganze Zeit alles hinlegen um Pure zu erreichen. Ihr seid echt super


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

@Shi, für den 01er brauchst du einen E8400/E8500/E8600, alles andere ist nutzlos


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2010)

Möcht mich mal einer mit seinem 775er system besuchen kommen?  
hab nochmal meinen 3DMark03 Bestwert verbessert  
-Shi-'s 71357 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/950MHz
Edit: das Teil berechnet jetzt schon ewig an meinen Ergebnissen herum


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade erfolgreich den Vmod von meiner 8800gts erneuert. der alte war defekt.
702mhz core kackta aber immer ab. benches mit 684/1100/1724 folgen 

aber erst wenn ich XP drauf habe. win7 is irgendwie score-schwach.

und am weekend is vllt sogar ln2 drinne, dann kommen nochmal nen paar punkte!


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

So, Ende der Fahnenstange mit der GTX295 erreicht, aber die Zeit hat sich definitiv gelohntMoose83's 25491 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 780/1225MHz

Der gibt rund 17 Points Jemand Lust zum Saufen


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

kann sein, dass die sich bei hwbot wieder nen wolf laden?


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du jetzt noch die CPU hochziehst gehts richtig ab 
4,3... Das ist Air Clock.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung, glaub ehr die Cpu Vcore und QPI Voltage bringt absolut nix mehr, Mainboardspannungen erhöhen ebenfalls nicht, die konnte ich sogar wieder extreme absenken.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

toll da läd man richtig gute scores hoch und die geben angeblich keine punkte... die schummeln!


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Dezember 2010)

langsam solltest ihr doch wissen, das hwbot manchmal etwas länger braucht für die Punkte. In den Ranglisten steht ihr aber immer schon drinne und könnt euch die Punkte ausrechnen welche ihr bekommt.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich doch gar nicht beschwert


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

und ich bin noch net lang genug dabei und das schon erfahren zu haben 
Will noch die 200 haben heut abend. wird aber eng 

args noch 5 punkte...:!!


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir sind die Points jetzt da


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

jau bei mir auch


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Dezember 2010)

Netten Ram haste da Moose  Die Graka geht wohl auch gut, um wieviel hast du die vGPU erhöht?
Meine GTX260 55nm (hat ja denselben Basistakt) schafft 735/1270@air rockstable, ohne Spannungserhöhung, das ist da ja leider nicht drin. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie die GTX295 da skaliert 

Gibt ja auch nicht schlecht Punkte, nur schade mit der CPU wie gesagt. Problem ist mir aber nicht unbekannt.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Spannung war bei 1,225V, weiter skaliert sie nicht, Standart hat die 1,0375V Was mich nur wundert, ist das diese Taktraten in keinem anderem Bench durchgehen Ich dachte Vantage belastet am meisten.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

400 punkte noch, dann hamwa pure eingeholt!
auf auf!


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Dezember 2010)

Na dann leg mal los Vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (15. Dezember 2010)

Das blöde is, bei mir is bald schicht im schacht, weil keine hardware mehr.
am wochenende kommen noch 4 CPUs unter LN2 hinzu, das sind aber nur alte athlons (xp, duron) und die schütten nciht allzuviel punkte ab. denke da werden noch die beiden 8800er hier zub zero gehn müssen.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Der wahre Hero ist aber der Dritte.


So sei es.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert, ist das diese Taktraten in keinem anderem Bench durchgehen Ich dachte Vantage belastet am meisten.



das liegt an den sehr niedrigen frames im vantage 
sobald die frames in einen etwas höheren 3 stelligen bereich gehen muss die graka richtig schaffen deshalb geht die graka beim vantage so gut 

das hatte ich auch schon öfter mit schwächeren karten die im 06 viel höher zu takten waren als bei allen anderen benchs(im 06 keine 20 frames)


----------



## blackbolt (16. Dezember 2010)

habe meine Asus 7600GT modifiziert 
bin mal gespannt was es bringt


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2010)

Ein passsender vMOD fehlt noch  Dann kannst richtig abräumen!


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Dezember 2010)

Da muss wohl erstmal ein Voltmod rauf, dann lohnt sich auch der Kühler


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ist das eigentlich schwierig, nen vMod auf ne 9500GT zu löten? Hier, mehr war nicht rauszuholen: Masterchief79's 5563 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 9500 GT DDR2 @ 657/475MHz
Skalieren die gut auf Spannung? Meint ihr damit ist bissel was abzuräumen? Ist ein Passivkühler drauf, aber da kann ich ja nen Lüfter draufstellen... Die bleibt jetzt unter Furmark schon bei 45° passiv 
Kann ich auch unter i7 benchen, mein Q9550 ist nich das wahre-.


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2010)

Kann man so nie sagen. Prinzipiell ist es bei den Low End Karten aber ziemlich einfach. Ein Bild der Karte (Vorder- und Rückseite) würde helfen  Da geht dann auch sicherlich mehr.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2010)

Kommt am Wochenende  Grade keine Zeit die Karte auseinanderzunehmen, LK Klausuren und mein Lappen stehen an


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen Goldpokal fürs Team geholt, im Unigine Heaven
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._preset_dx9_geforce_gtx_295_3709.65_dx9_marks

Für 3Dmark 03-06 fehlt mir eindeutig CPU Takt


----------



## Shi (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab grad mal Pifast durchlaufen lassen mit meinem Phenom @ 3.8Ghz, hab wenn ich alle Tasks zumache fast genau 23 Sekunden.
In dieser Rangliste Phenom II X4 955 BE processor
haben solche Ergebnisse nur Leute deren CPU @ 4.8-5Ghz laufen. Warum ist meiner niedriger getaktet und so viel schneller?
Edit: hab mich geirrt, sry :S


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich krieg den I7 nicht über 4,4GHz, egal was ich mache, selbst 1,45QPI Voltage bringt nix


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Dezember 2010)

Wo haperts denn, haste schonmal mit nem niedrigen Multi den max, BCLK ausgelotet ?


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja habe ich, Uncoremulti, Rammulti und CPU Multi runtergesetzt. Max BCLK ausgelotet, bei 210 Schluß Selbst mit extremen Spannungen geht nicht mehr. Uncore macht die CPU auch bei 3800 dicht!


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Dezember 2010)

haalt, extreme Spannungen können bei Bloomfields extrem kontraproduktiv sein. Das bei 210 Schluss ist bezweifle ich mal, check mal die niedrigste Spannung mit der 210 funzt, erhöh die etwas und spiel dann mit anderen Werten z.b. den Clock Skews, PCIe Takt, NB Spannung...


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mit PCIe und NB hab ich schon gespielt, bringt nix. Für die 210 BCLK braucht er 1,375V QPI, darunter geht nix. Mit Uncore 3800 braucht er dann schon 1,395V. ClockSkew brachte ebenfalls nichts.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Dezember 2010)

Mhm strange, wenn du Pech hast ist wirklich Endstation, ist für nen D0 zwar unwarscheinlich aber passieren kanns, meiner macht so ab 220 dicht...


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaubs auch bald, vorallem braucht er schon für die 4,4GHz 1,43V an Vcore und Uncore über 3800 geht gar nicht! Im Gigabyte Forum haben Sie mir auch ähnliches gesagt, CPU oder Ram macht dicht, aber den Ram kann ich zum Glück ausschließen Mit dem Takt ist beim 3DMark03-06 absolut nichts zu holen, obwohl die GTX295 hervorragend läuft, im Vantage reichts zu dicken Punkten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2010)

Also wie schon erwähnt, das Problem ist bei mir exakt dasselbe. Nur krieg ich noch nen Boot hin bei 213BCLK, aber da ist dann auch Ende. Ist ein gut gehender D0, Ram ist ausgeschlossen, bleibt nur noch das Board (P6T Deluxe V2). Meint ihr echt, weniger Spannung könnte was bringen? 
Und wie stehts mit den Clock Skews, Spread Spectrum, Uncore, QPI usw.? 
Hatte bisher immer Clock Skews auf Auto, SS aus, Uncore und QPI auf den niedrigsten Teiler, genau wie den Ram. 

Also falls sich da ne Lösung finden lassen würde, würde das sicher mir und Moose helfen ^^

PS: Wann wird jetzt eigentlich der Unigine Heaven freigeschaltet für Punkte?


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Clock Skews bringen bei mir gar nichts, die NB braucht nur 1,2V für die 210 mehr bringt da nix, ebenso SB zu erhöhen bringt nix.


----------



## Semih91 (16. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief und Moose:
Versucht es einfach mit niedrigeren Spannungen, evtl. habt ihr auch einen FSB-Loch, und versucht einfach mit 225MHz bzw. 230MHz 

Das klappt bestimmt


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ein passsender vMOD fehlt noch  Dann kannst richtig abräumen!





mAlkAv schrieb:


> Da muss wohl erstmal ein Voltmod rauf, dann lohnt sich auch der Kühler



kennt jemand nen guten link fürn vmod der 7600 GT 
ist absolutes neuland für mich 
was brauch ich denn alles dafür 
achso die graka hat nur 4€ gekostet wenn sie es nicht schaffen sollte ist es nicht so schlimm


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Google ist dein Freund oder einfach mal hier im forum die suchmaschine benutzen.
Gibts haufenweise Themen zu.


----------



## Semih91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann man gespeicherte Ergebnisse (3DMark05/06) hochladen? Iwie ist das auf der HP von denen nicht mehr möglich oder bin ich nicht in der Lage die richtige Seite zu finden?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Willst bei HWBot oder Futuremark hochladen?


----------



## Semih91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Bei Futuremark. Hab hier noch 2 Scores von einem 8800GTS 320MB, habs aber nur als .3dr gespeichert.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Musste die Datei net erst in 3DMark selber laden und dann submit online drücken?


----------



## Semih91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe, hab jetzt gefunden, wie es geht. Einfach Rechtsklick auf dem Logo bei 3DMark und dann Saved Score Submit Online^^


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Dezember 2010)

Wieder mal keine Punkteverteilung im Bot?


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2010)

ist doch auch mal nice mit den besten der welt auf einer seite zu sein

TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days:

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WhiteLion made *239 submissions* worth *230,70 points*. 

2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Christian Ney made *96 submissions* worth *95,70 points*. 

3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 slngsht made *88 submissions* worth *89,50 points*. 

4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arvutihull made *82 submissions* worth *25,20 points*. 

5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt made *81 submissions* worth *212,70 points*.
mfg


----------



## Semih91 (17. Dezember 2010)

Dir bringt es ja was, weil du auch massiv Punkte bekommst, aber wenn du mal Arvutihull anschaust, kommt es einem vor, als ob er nur Submissions machen würde mehr net^^


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Dezember 2010)

wenn man bei 300HW Punkten angekommen ist bekommt man halt nicht mehr so viel Punkte laut dieser Auflistung. Ich stand da auch schon öfters mit über 200 Submission und vlt. 10 Punkten drinne   . Aber schöne Leistung Blackbolt


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Arvutihull hat aber insgesamt nur 28 punkte und allein 22 davon sind durch *eine *submission mit ner 4870x2 gemacht worden.

D.h. also ab 300 HW punkten kann man nurnoch mit global points (bzw world record points) punkte machen?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Dezember 2010)

In der Auflistung, ja. Hast du da mal Matti OC, Freakezoit, Turrican oder auch UE50 in den letzten Monaten gesehen? Geht dann wirklich nur noch mit globalen Punkten.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Dezember 2010)

Gut dass er laut seiner Profilseite nichtmal 30 Ergebnisse hochgeladen hat 
Die Statistiken im bot taugen nicht alles was.

Achja, und der Auflistung steht man auch mit Hardware Punkten drin.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

die HWBot seite is eh total lahmarschig.
Paar mehr statistiken fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. z.b. punkte pro tag/woche/monat im durchschnitt; gewichtung (cpus, grakas), aufteilung nach luft/h20/dice/ln2 etc.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Du musst viel mehr Geduld haben, die Punkte laufen doch nicht wegGestern hochgeladen und heute da, dauert nun mal so lange bei denen


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Ging gerade nicht um die punkte, sondern darum, dass die seite teilweise ewig läd. muss manchmal 3-5 anläufe starten, bis ich die seite offen habe, die ich wollte.
aber da werd ich wohl net der einzige sein


----------



## Turrican (17. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> In der Auflistung, ja. Hast du da mal Matti OC, Freakezoit, Turrican oder auch UE50 in den letzten Monaten gesehen? Geht dann wirklich nur noch mit globalen Punkten.


Also bei der Statistik da werden alle deine submissions der letzen 30 tage beachtet. das ganze ist natürlich nach den submissions gereiht. 
ich stehe nicht drinnen, da ich immer nur zwischen 60 und 80 submissions rum dümple. das aber das ganze jahr über.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Dezember 2010)

jo stimmt. aber die punkte sind dann eher gering wenn du da mal auftauchst, oder?


----------



## Turrican (17. Dezember 2010)

meisten sind es zwischen 160 und 300. derzeit sind es nur knappe 150 (bei 63 submissions), da ich viele alte cpus rebenched habe und die ergebnisse da nur editiert hab. die zählen da natürlich nicht, sondern nur neu hochgeladene.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage zur QPI/VTT Voltage, wie hoch sollte ich zum Benchen mit Wasserkühlung maximal gehen?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Oha ab jetzt gibts punkte für unigine heaven bencmark.

dazu hab ich gleich mal ein anliegen:

setting I:
q6600 @3600mhz
hd 5870 @ 1031/1251

Punkte I:
849
___________________

Setting II:
980x @4200mhz
hd 5870 @1031/1303 (selbe graka wie oben)

Punkte II:
829


was zum Henker isn hier los?
kann doch net sein, dass der 4-kerne q6600 mit weniger takt mehr punkte holt als der sechskerner mit 4200 takt.


----------



## Mega Rage (17. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Oha ab jetzt gibts punkte für unigine heaven bencmark.
> 
> dazu hab ich gleich mal ein anliegen:
> 
> ...



Heaven Benchmark nutz nur die GPU, daher ist der CPU-Takt nebensächlich.
Ich denke mal die Differenz kommt durch ein anderes OS?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das wär aber schon extrem merkwürdig. weil das OS mit dem ich jetzt arbeite is keine 3 wochen alt und das von dem Q6600 war ca. 2 Monate alt.

Habe gerade mal 2 Kerne aus gemacht => 863 Punkte.... Also merkwürdiger gehts fast gar nicht.

Guck dir mal andere Ergebnisse mit gleichem Takt an. Die haben teilweise 50-60 punkte mehr als ich. Kanne irgendwie nicht sein.
Aber vllt hilft OS neuinstallation ja.


----------



## Shi (17. Dezember 2010)

Juhuuuu meine ersten richtigen Punkte  -Shi-'s 783.58 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 465 @ 900/925MHz
Können die eigentlich noch sinken, wenn jemand anderes bessere Ergebnisse hochlädt?


----------



## zcei (17. Dezember 2010)

Jup, das tun sie.


----------



## Shi (17. Dezember 2010)

Global und Hardware? Menno


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

@Vakyir, mit dem Gulfi solltest du viel mehr Punkte holen, wie mit dem Q6600 Aber mehr wie 4 Kerne bringen da glaub ich nichts. Also ich habe vom Umstieg von Q9650 auf I7 920 einen ordentlichen Schub
Q9650: Moose83's 2566.32 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 750/1250MHz
I7 920: Moose83's 3709.65 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 750/1225MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2010)

Warum wird das DX9 Preset nicht für Points freigeschaltet?


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Versteh ich auch nicht wieso, könnten die ruhig machen, ich bin dafür


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin mir gerade selbst nicht zu 100% sicher aber ich meine, dass kein weiterer DX9 Benchmark aufgenommen werden soll. Davon gibts einfach schon genug.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Dezember 2010)

Das riecht doch nach Verschwörung !!
Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun ?  

@ Roman
ich schreib dir grad nen prog damit du die Rangliste für den Wettbewerb einfacher aktualisiert krist, was man net alles tut wenn einem langweilig ist 
Praktische Übung um sortieralgorithmen für die Klausur zu wiederholen, willste nen bestimmten ? hast die Wahl zwischen bubble, insertion, selection und quicksort ^^


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2010)

hier kann doch was nicht stimmen ????

habe eben ein paar benchs mit nem i3 530 mit ner gt 320 durchgeführt

was mich jetzt schwer wundert ist, das mir im cpu-z 2.028 volt vcore angezeigt wird???

da kann doch was nicht stimmen????auslesefehler???

bei dem wert wäre die cpu doch schon zum teufel gegangen oder nicht????

achso der pc ist ein Acer Aspire X3900


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2010)

Scheint ganz einfach ein Bug zu sein. Da hätte der sich längst abgeschaltet bzw. wäre davor durchgeschmort


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist mit Sicherheit ein Bug, sonst wäre die schon gestorben.


----------



## der8auer (17. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Das riecht doch nach Verschwörung !!
> Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun ?
> 
> @ Roman
> ...



Bahnhof Bahnhof Bahnhof  Egal was es ist - wenn es hilft nehme ich es gerne


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin immer noch nicht dahinter gekommen, was mich beim 920er limitiert.Auch eine IOHCore von 1,4V hilft nicht und VTT 1,4V auch nicht. Kann man bei der VTT noch weiter gehen?


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2010)

Macht das Board evtl dicht?
QPI Slow Mode mal probiert?


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Weis nicht, was mich da limitiert...Slow Mode hab ich noch nicht getestet, für 3D Benches bringt der mich aber auch nicht weiter. Was mich auch wundert, ist das er bei 4GHz 1,3V braucht und bei 4,2 schon 1,35V. Bei knapp 4,4GHz sind es schon fast 1,45V


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2010)

klar bringt der dich 3D nicht weiter, aber wenn er im Slowmode höher geht, weißt du, was limitiert.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Und was ist das dann? Mainboard?


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Dezember 2010)

Jep, aber der Slowmode ist für 2D ganz brauchbar wennde 2-300 MHz mehr rauskrist...


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Werde ich morgen mal probieren, die Einstellung gibt es auf jeden Fall


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2010)

@ Frink: Klar. Es geht doch auch nur darum zu wissen, *was* limitiert! 
Macht das Board dicht, muss wohl nen Classified her


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Dezember 2010)

Dieselbe Situation hatte ich auch, Rampage III gekauft und das erste was ich gemacht hab war nen halben Liter wasser rüberzukippen 

Nja, mein Gedanke war, dass der Slowmode ne gute 2dLösung ist wenn man net gleich nen neues MB anschaffen will.


----------



## theLamer (17. Dezember 2010)

Rampage III ist im FastMode ja auch net soo geil. McZonks hat z.b. nichtmal 230 gemacht oO. Im Slowmode ist es aber der  Burner.
Meines Wissens gibt es für den 920 3D kein besseres Board als das Classified.

Mein X58 Pro hatte auch 250 MHz BCLK slow, unter LN2 im Fastmode 220 MHz 
Classified 238 MHz BCLK unter Luft im Fastmode. Das ist schonmal was. ^^


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich musste das jetzt unbedingt gleich testen im SlowmodeErgebniss bleibt allerdings das gleiche, nicht 1 höher Also doch CPU, die dicht macht? Wollt sowieso zu Weihnachten einen 950er holen.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Dezember 2010)

Mhm, dann ist es wohl wirklich die CPU. 

@theLamer
ähm, jo


----------



## Mega Rage (17. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es für den 920 3D kein besseres Board als das Classified.



Es gibt noch das Foxconn Bloodrage, das läuft wohl auch ziemlich gut.
Ist aber in DE leider nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## Vaykir (18. Dezember 2010)

Boar gammel. Sechskerner sind ja mal mega bremsen im unigine heaven!
windows 7 neuinstalliert. nur die nötigsten treiber drauf gemacht + updates und mal gerade 90 punkte weniger geholt....

da is doch was faul .... naja morgen is auch noch nen tag


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab den Ungine mit HT bei 4 Kernen laufen lassen


----------



## fuzz3l (18. Dezember 2010)

Updates?? Was hast du denn für Updates installiert??


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Und ihr seit euch absolut sicher, das die CPU limitiert? Hab gerade kurz mit VTT 1,5V getestet, no way Wird also die CPU sein!


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jemand das Problem, dass sich der Heaven Bench beim 6ten Path aufhängt?


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir läuft der durch, Version 1.03


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja hab ich auch, aber im DX9 Preset (GTX260) stürzt er immer zu Beginn des 6ten Paths ab  Ohne oder mit OC ist wayne.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2010)

Einfach den Benhmark runterschmeißen und nochmal neu installieren 

Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich das schon machen mußte


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Dezember 2010)

... und das gilt erstmal für jedes Prog das net so will wie es soll 

anderes Thema:
meine 8800 ULTRA ist da 
So eine geile Karte


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Es gibt noch das Foxconn Bloodrage, das läuft wohl auch ziemlich gut.
> Ist aber in DE leider nicht mehr erhältlich


Läuft aber auch nur gut mit NB-Mod


----------



## Vaykir (18. Dezember 2010)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Updates?? Was hast du denn für Updates installiert??



hab einfach windows update laufen lassen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Einfach den Benhmark runterschmeißen und nochmal neu installieren
> 
> Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich das schon machen mußte


Naja, ich hab halt nur grad nen frisches OS und den Bench heute zum ersten mal installiert, und es ging schon beim ersten Durchlauf nicht ^^


----------



## Vaykir (18. Dezember 2010)

sind wa schon 2, denen ne neuinstallation nix gebracht hat


----------



## Moose83 (18. Dezember 2010)

Windows Updates brauchst du nicht installieren, außer bei Vista sollte mindestens SP1 drauf sein Bei Win 7 brauchst du keine Updates.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Dezember 2010)

Jo war ja egal. Die updates sind mit sicherheit nicht der grund dafür, warum man mit dem mördersystem nur auf 702 punkte kommt. das kanns einfach net sein.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> ... und das gilt erstmal für jedes Prog das net so will wie es soll
> 
> anderes Thema:
> meine 8800 ULTRA ist da
> So eine geile Karte



Du hast des P6T Ws pro vergessen


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Dezember 2010)

*kopf-meets-tischplatte*
Entschuldigung !!  !

Das auch, die tage kommt auchnoch die 8800gts und dann geht das Arsenal zu Freakezoit zum löten


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenigstens sind die per Express verlässlich (DHl)

Mit dem Asus solltest du auch gut was machen können , das rennt ja wie hölle , Sowohl vom Ram sowie auch Blck mäßig , nur net killen


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Tja ihr glücklichen, ich warte jetzt seit knapp 3 Wochen per Hermes auf meine 5850.. Wobei ich schon fast hoffe, dass sie nicht mehr kommt, weil dann krieg ich wahrscheinlich meine 290€ Kaufbetrag erstattet und kann mir ne GTX570 zulegen


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Dezember 2010)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen.



Postet mal was dazu. Geht um die Anordnung der Benchies.

Link zu HWBOT


Jetzt 



3DMark Vantage - Performance
3DMark03
3DMark05
3DMark06
3DMark2001 SE
Aquamark
Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11)


*
Mein Vorschlag*




3DMark Vantage - Performance
3DMark06
3DMark05
3DMark03
3DMark2001 SE
Aquamark
Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11)


*
oder*


3DMark2001 SE
3DMark03
3DMark05
3DMark06
3DMark Vantage - Performance
Aquamark
Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11)


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Also, ich musste das jetzt unbedingt gleich testen im SlowmodeErgebniss bleibt allerdings das gleiche, nicht 1 höher Also doch CPU, die dicht macht? Wollt sowieso zu Weihnachten einen 950er holen.


Dann würd ich doch lieber gleich Sandy Bridge nehmen und den "alten" Kram verkaufen  Anstatt noch in nen teuren 950er zu investieren (btw gibts nicht den 960er zum selben Preis?) Jedenfalls wird selbst ein billiger 2400K in vielen Situationen (vornehmlich Games natürlich) nen 980X abziehen, das ist schon was. Und dazu gibts sogar noch ne IGP *g*

@Performance: Naja bis jetzt ist es halt einfach alphabetisch, was das ganze aber nicht unbedingt logischer macht, von wegen Erscheinungsdatum der Benches und so. Würde dir in der letzten Variante zustimmen bzw. den Aquamark noch an die Front setzen


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Dezember 2010)

Mal sehn ob sie auch drauf reagieren. So wie es jetz ist gehts jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief79, abwarten, ich glaube nicht, das SB so der Burner wird Der Gulfi ist und bleibt der schnellste und wird erst durch den nächsten HighEnd Sockel abgelöst Die ersten SB`s werden Mainstream.


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Mal sehn ob sie auch drauf reagieren. So wie es jetz ist gehts jedenfalls nicht.



Hi, 
sicher nicht, wo zu auch, etwas nervst du schon hier im Forum.  
Ich finde deine Beiträge etwas sinnlos. 
lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Dezember 2010)

So Spiel Satz und Sieg Matti , Unigine Heaven DX 11 GTX 470 WR ist wieder da wo er hin gehört - Also bei mir   

Freakezoit's 1409.24 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 900/1170MHz

Aber ohne Klima , also geht da auch noch gut was , Ram hat noch luft , Gpu auch .
Ich denke 1450 sind aufjedenfall machbar , von 895/1150 zu 900/1170 hat 11p gebracht. Der Ram ist der schlüssel zum Sieg 

Ps: Hier mal was zu dem leidlichen thema Fermi = nicht Bandbreiten limitiert.

http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/225407/3dm11/225360

850/1000 zu 850/1100 , bei 850/900 zu 850/1150 z.b. wäre der unterschied schon deutlich größer. Auch wenn es hier bei meinem test nur 1.5% sind so sind doch 1.5% in einem 3DM03 bei der karte gut und gerne mal 1.5k punkte was nicht gerade wenig ist . Je höher die Gpu desto stärker der Effekt. Als bsp. im heaven sind 50Mhz ram Mehr gleich mal 20p bei 850mhz Gpu.


----------



## RoccoESA (19. Dezember 2010)

und schon bisten wieder los den "Ersten"

DJRamses's 1417.69 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 958/1050MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Dezember 2010)

Nicht lange , lass mich mal die Klima aufbauen und mit 935/1170 oder vllt 1200 fahren dann kann er mich mal gern haben. Seine Effiziens ist fürn Popo  Er fährt mit Wakü ich mit Stockkühler. 
Was von beiden ist wohl einfacher.

PS:

http://www.img-teufel.de/img_IMG002910f59017JPG.jpg.html


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch einen WR im Heaven Dx 11 

True Monkey's 274.22 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTS 430 @ 874/999MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Dezember 2010)

True - Nicht schlecht aber nimm mal den 265.90 beta treiber der ist noch etwas schneller.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2010)

später ...ich habe gerade eine 5450er drauf 

Und damit hole ich mir nachher auch den WR .....gibt ja noch keinen anderen der die im heaven gebencht hat 

Und da muss ich auch noch mal ran ...

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...preset_dx11_geforce_gts_450_591.82_dx11_marks


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Dezember 2010)

So kann man das auch machen  

Na dann gib gas True. Ich will min. nen WR sehn


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2010)

Hat ja jeder die gleichen möglichkeiten


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade die GTX295 unter XP gebencht, aber die Werte sind schlechter, als mit Win7 Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

Alles gleich ? selbe LOD?


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Dezember 2010)

SLI oder Crossfire laufen auf XP meistens schlechter. xp ist mehr für single gpu


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2010)

Also sollte das ja dann passen, sind die gleichen Treiber, Einstellungen und Taktrate wie bei Win7 Beim I7 habe ich beim PCMark 05 zwischen Vista/7 einen kleineren Unterschied, beim Core2 war der Unterschied noch riesig.
Einziges Problem bleibt, das ich den 920er nicht höher bekomme


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist Schuld, Board oder CPU ?


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber da es im Slowmode auch nicht weiter geht, tippe ich auf die CPU.


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2010)

Boah ich hab irgendwie wieder Lust 3D zu benchen, und zwar den 2001er 
Ist aber nen teures Unterfangen, man braucht ja quasi unbedingt nen gutes Rampage Extreme, oder? Damit das Board unter LN2 nicht limitert. 
Ist nen P45  (denke da zb an DFI) ne Alternative, evtl auch mit Northbridge Subzero? Das kostet vlt sogar weniger als nen Rampage. ^^


----------



## zcei (20. Dezember 2010)

LN2 

Dresden ist sooo nah :p will auch 
(mit Frink)


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2010)

Aaahhh ich hab doch im Moment gar keine Hardware - außer einige Cedar Mills -,-
PS: Ich sag euch nie wieder wo ich wohne  <-- der Smily is echt geil


----------



## zcei (20. Dezember 2010)

So lange du nicht umziehst brauchst du das auch nicht mehr 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite.. ich kann warten, aber nice wärs trotzdem 

Wir haben ja auch nicht viel, aber zusammen so viel, dass es sich lohnt


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Dezember 2010)

Nja, wir haben schon den großteil der 88-Serie 
Das ist ja schonmal was^^


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Boah ich hab irgendwie wieder Lust 3D zu benchen, und zwar den 2001er
> Ist aber nen teures Unterfangen, man braucht ja quasi unbedingt nen gutes Rampage Extreme, oder? Damit das Board unter LN2 nicht limitert.
> Ist nen P45  (denke da zb an DFI) ne Alternative, evtl auch mit Northbridge Subzero? Das kostet vlt sogar weniger als nen Rampage. ^^



Bei P45 hast du halt den Nachteil, dass du bei 2 Karten weniger Bandbreite hast als bei X48. Aber wenn man kein RE zu nem vernünftigen Preis kriegt, dann ist das schon eine Überlegung wert.

Northbridge Subzero bringt bei P45 keinen großen Vorteil so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade Platz 3 im PCMark Vantage mit nem I7 920 geholt:Moose83's 21222 marks PCMark Vantage run with Core i7 920 @ 4389MHz

Sind im PCMark Vantage eigentlich auch Punkte geplant?


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Dezember 2010)

nicht das ich wüsste. Noch einen PCMark werden sie wohl nicht nehmen.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Schade eigentlich, da könnte ich gut Punkte abräumen Aber Pokale gibt es ja trotzdem dafür


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2010)

....warum hat mir keiner gesagt das ich den 1.03 für den heaven brauche.

H.A.Z ....jetzt muß ich nochmal die 5450er draufbauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Dezember 2010)

Oh nein, Schwerstarbeit


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2010)

Du ahnst ja gar nicht wo ich die wieder ausbauen muß


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Lass mich raten, PC deiner Frau


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2010)

nööp ....Im Büro vom Braumeister 

Und da so das er es nicht merkt .....geht nur übers WE


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2010)

Doch


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Dann weis ich jetzt, was du am Freitag im Büro deines Chefs machen wirst Einfach zu geil


----------



## OCPerformance (20. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> LN2
> 
> Dresden ist sooo nah :p will auch
> (mit Frink)




Wie nen der Preis in Dresden für LN²


----------



## Hollywood (20. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Du hast ja echt keine Ahnung wie irre der Affe ist! 
Ich hatte den mal LIVE und in FARBE bei mir! 
Der ist einfach nur noch bekloppt und macht für ne Karte, die er nicht hat, fast alles! 
Aber das ist auch gut so!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Dezember 2010)

Er ist einfach ein wahrer Bencher 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2010)

Genau, ein paar Opfer muss man schon bringen Ich hab mir auch den Laptop meiner Frau geschnappt, als sie nicht da war und dann gib ihm


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2010)

Hihi ...meine Bekannten wissen schon das man mich nicht mit ihrer Hardware alleine lassen darf


----------



## Hollywood (20. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ...meine Bekannten wissen schon das man mich nicht mit ihrer Hardware alleine lassen darf



Hm....
Werde wohl, wenn Du mal wieder bei mir auftauchst, wohl vor deiner Abreise deine Grakakoffer untersuchen müssen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

was macht man, wenn ein 8400er (C0) mit einem Commando, @ Dice bei einem FSB von nur 420MHz nicht bootet? (Ich habe alle Spannungen leicht erhöht.)

Unter Luft hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, mit den gleichen Settings. 
Ich bin gerade ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Dezember 2010)

welcher ram teiler? nimm mal den 1:1 teiler.


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Dezember 2010)

Nochnen bisserl experimentiern, wenns net geht abbaun und Board trocknen.
Danach nochmal probieren.
Wär zumindest mein Rat.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2010)

@Lippo

Jop für CPUz Valis verwende ich immer 1:1.

@Prof. Frink

Es liegt gerade beim trockenen.
Ich hoffe es klappt nacher.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Dezember 2010)

das commando ist etwas zickig. bei mir ist ab 450 mhz der 1:1 pflicht sonst bootet es nicht


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde nacher oder Morgen die CPU mit einem P5Q-E testen, 
wobei das unter Luft schon gezickt hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich füge hinzu, ich hatte nochnie nen Commando in der hand, das war eher nen allgemeiner rat wenn nen Board unverständlicherweise zickt...


----------



## Hollywood (20. Dezember 2010)

Hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal ein Commando, welches unter Dice überhaupt nicht starten wollte. Noch nicht mal @ stock.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht das Problem 

Naja ich werde weiter testen.


----------



## zcei (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Leiterbahnen-Coldbug oder wie?


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Dezember 2010)

Beim Commando hat man den Vorteil, dass man eh nix falsch einstellen kann.
Da gibt es eh nur 4-5 Setting die interessant sind.


----------



## blackbolt (21. Dezember 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was macht man, wenn ein 8400er (C0) mit einem Commando, @ Dice bei einem FSB von nur 420MHz nicht bootet? (Ich habe alle Spannungen leicht erhöht.)
> 
> ...



mein 8400 C0 startet bis zum fsb von 510 auf nem P5QD-Turbo @ air bei 1,6vcore
beim P5B Deluxe war beim fsb von 487 schon schluss


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

So mein 8800 GTX SLI gespann is da.
da werden nochmal nen paar punkte kommen, jippi


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal neue Infos zur rev4

http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content//HWBOT-Rev4-tech.pdf

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann zählen alle benchmarks zu den hardware punkten und ausgewählte benches zu den global punkten.
alles in allem aber nen sehr interessanets neues konzept.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Dezember 2010)

So ich nerve nochmals...

Also ich habe das P5Q-E/Commando mit folgenden CPU's getestet:

E8400
E6300 (1,86GHz)
E4700

Bei über 450MHz FSB ist schluss, egal welche Spannungen ich anlege.
Ram Teiler ist 1:1

An was liegt das?
Der Eiswolf93 hat mit dem P5Q-E einen E8600er gebncht, bei einem FSB von 600MHz, unter LN²

(Alles unter Dice, bei rund -74°C)

Ich verstehe es echt nicht mehr.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Dezember 2010)

wie weit kannst du den den fsb in windows ziehen? boote einfach mit 450mhz und zieh in windows mit setfsb den fsb nach oben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich schon versucht.
Da bleibt er sofort hängen. 
Und ich habe den richtigen Code aus der Liste genommen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Dezember 2010)

Du bist dir sicher, dass die NB-Spannung hoch genug ist und vor allem auch real anliegt? Das Multimeter zu zücken, kann in der Situation bestimmt nicht schaden ...
Erreichst du einen höheren FSB mit nur einem RAM-Riegel? Kein Murks bei den Subtimings eingestellt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem, das ich habe, ist dass alles unter Luft gelaufen ist.
Jedoch wenn ich genau die selben Settings unter Dice einstelle, geht nichts mehr. 

Einen CBB gibt es doch unter Dice eigentlich nicht?!
Auch die Boards sind gut isoliert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab heute nen alten Rechner von der Arbeit zum Ausschlachten bekommen, und ausnahmsweise sitzt mal ne CPU drin, die ich gebrauchen kann^^ P4 631, also 775, der wird jetzt aufm Rampage Extreme durch die 2Ds gejagt 
Hab leider nur nen Gammeligen Luftkühler da... Megahalems passt ohne zusätzliches montagekit ja nicht auf 775 oder?

PS: Wie geh ich am besten ans OC ran? Wie stehts mit dem NB Strap? Spannungen? Screen ist mal im Anhang..
Ist zwar ein B1, aber DICE oder SS könnte sich schon lohnen, bin jetzt bei 4.1GHz primestable ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen^^ (1.3V unter Last)

PPS: Das Ding hat selbst unter Windows schon 60-100% Auslastung


----------



## OCPerformance (21. Dezember 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das Problem, das ich habe, ist dass alles unter Luft gelaufen ist.
> Jedoch wenn ich genau die selben Settings unter Dice einstelle, geht nichts mehr.
> 
> Einen CBB gibt es doch unter Dice eigentlich nicht?!
> Auch die Boards sind gut isoliert.




hast mal probiert die Temps runter gehen zu lassen und zu gucken wanns MB geht?

Hast mal clocken probiert ohne Dice mit Pott? Gehts dann? so schnell sollte er ja nicht warm werden.


Sag mal welchen pott hast du für die NB genommen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Dezember 2010)

Also mit den üblichen Methoden geht der P4 631 echt geil und dann auch noch n B1 xD CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Brauch allerdings wirklich mal jemanden, der mir erklärt, was es mit dem Strap auf sich hat...


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Dezember 2010)

Hrhr, eben im alten Lidlrechner von meiner Mutter nochnen Prescott und ne x600 entdeckt, wusste garnet dass es sowas noch in freier Wildbahn gibt 

Nja, morgen hab ich frei, da hol ich mir mit der x600 nen paar Pokale 
Profilkosmetik ftw


----------



## OCPerformance (21. Dezember 2010)

Hast du es gut ich hab nur am 24.12. und 31.12. frei.


----------



## Shi (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hol mit jetzt bald ein paar X300 SE und eine 7950GT, mal sehen ob ich vllt doch was damit reiße
Hier gibts die X300er Forum de Luxx


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

So gute neuigkeiten fürs team.
hab gerade meine 8800 gt nochmal ausgepackt und etwas feintuning auf der rückseite der platine gemacht. voltmod erneuert und in einer unfassbaren fummelarbeit zwei 2,02kohm resistoren (man sind die viecher klein) aufgelötet fürn OCP mod. Endlich keine abstürze mehr durch zu hohe Vcore. pendelt fein zwischen 1,4 und 1,48volt (je nach last). allerdings macht de gpu bei 828mhz dicht unter luft. mal gucken was da noch so geht unter ln2 und 1,5V.

hab bei 4 benchmarks erneut 31 punkte inna summe. hihi


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Dezember 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> hast mal probiert die Temps runter gehen zu lassen und zu gucken wanns MB geht?
> 
> Hast mal clocken probiert ohne Dice mit Pott? Gehts dann? so schnell sollte er ja nicht warm werden.
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich, ohne Dice geht alles ohne Probs.

Mit wenig Dice habe ich es auch probiert ~-30°C
Mit volle Pulle Dice hatte ich ~-74°C

Für die NB habe ich keinen Pot, falls das an mich gerichtet war.

Naja jetzt habe ich leider kein Dice mehr 

Mich würde echt interessieren wo da der Fehler ist.


----------



## Mega Rage (21. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also mit den üblichen Methoden geht der P4 631 echt geil und dann auch noch n B1 xD CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> Brauch allerdings wirklich mal jemanden, der mir erklärt, was es mit dem Strap auf sich hat...


 
Der Strap ist sozusagen das Timing in der Northbridge. Je niedriger der Strap desto bessere Performance hast du. Der Strap geht von 266-400 mhz. Bei nem Cedar Mill kannst du ruhig den Strap auf 266 stellen, die NB ist ja mit so einem niedrigen FSB nicht ausgelastet.
Probier mal den Vcore auf 1,5 zu stellen, dann müssten da bestimmt min. 4,5 Ghz drinn sein.
Aber ohne anständigen Kühler is da natürlich nix los


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi, fette Punkte Vaykir & Icke&Er 
Ich glaube wir könnten Pure doch noch einholen. 
Ich werde heute mal meine drei GTX 275 aus testen.

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Dezember 2010)

@ Matti 

Schon passiert! Haben PURE zurück ins Abenteuerland geschossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2010)

Saugeile Leistung, die Dampfwalze rollt weiter


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Nächste woche kommt noch mein Dual gespannt 8800 GTX.
Außerdem ne 7900 GT und die GTS werde ich nochmal neu modden. Die OCP Mods bringen richtig gut was.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

bääm, nicht schlecht. Gratulation ans ganze Team, ganz fetter 

Leute ich hab leider nen problem, seit gestern produziert meine 8800Ultra immer heftigere Grafikfehler bis zum Bsod, ich vermute das liegt am Memory. Ich meine mal gelesn zu haben dass bei diesen karten nachn paar Jahren die WLP austrocknet und die überhitzen, kann das der Grund sein ?

Nochn Problem: Ich hab jetzt ne x600 eingebaut, Treiber installiert aber mit Afterburner kann ich die Taktraten net verändern und Rivatuner zeigt mir den Kasten "enable low-lvl overclocking" net an, wie krieg ich das hin ?


----------



## Alriin (22. Dezember 2010)

Gratulation an das Team!!!


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe das Alriin postet, hoffe dass er mir hilft aber was schreibt er ?!
Gratulation an das Team 
ich bin so allein


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Hau den Kühler doch runter und guck nach/mach neue WLP drauf. Sollte ja wohl eher das kleinere übel sein. läöuft die karte ansonsten auf standard takt?


----------



## Alriin (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die X600 (glaub ich) mit Ati Tray Tool geclockt. Du kannst aber auch AMD GPU Clock Tool oder das GPU Tool verwenden.
Was die 8800 Ultra betrifft: WLP austauschen kann ja nicht schaden. Probier es einfach!


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

Jo, aber ich hab unverständlicherweise Hemmungen das Ding aufzuschrauben 
Naja, jetzt ist sie abgekühlt jetzt probier ichs nochmal, wenn erst nach 5 mins Fehler kommen weiß ich ja dass es an Hitze liegt. Dann wird die unter Dice scho rennen 
*edit:* Thx to Alriin, Tray Tool funzt


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Hemmungen nen Kühler abzumachen aber hauptsache dice tränken... geile einstellung 
WOW!! ich hab ja getsern den 3dmark2001SE vergssen. skandaL!! und den vantage auch.... da besteht nachholbedarf !


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @ Matti
> 
> Schon passiert! Haben PURE zurück ins Abenteuerland geschossen
> 
> ...



Hi, ach dann das nächste Team -Hellas Overclocking-, morgen dann Bench Tec UK und übermorgen AwardFabrik 

Ach ihr alle seit so was von krank 

lg Matti


----------



## RedCobra (22. Dezember 2010)

Träume muss man auch haben dürfen 
OCler sind eh alle krank  aber im positiven sinne.


Glückwunsch zum 5. Platz!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Dezember 2010)

Geil, hätte nicht gedacht daß dass so schnell geht.
Ihr macht jetzt den Hasen, ich komm als Igel hinterher.
Ich hab hier noch 50 Stück Hardware wo mindestens jedes für um die zehn Punkte gut ist.
Mir fehlt die Zeit, aber 3-4 schaffe ich wohl pro Woche.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

Damn, Ultra auseinandergebaut, von alter WLP gereinigt und dann erst gemerkt dass meine alle ist 
Damit ist mein Benchtag gestrichen und da meine GTX 460 bei zcei ist muss ich jetzt mit der x600 in meinem Mainsys arbeiten ^^
Das nenn ich mal Strafe


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2010)

Nimm doch einfach ein bisschen Olivenöl  Es leitet nicht und hält ganz gut als Ersatz her, bei mir waren die Temps praktisch genauso gut wie mit Arctic Silver MX5... Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2010)

Oder Niveacreme, hab ich ne Zeit lang nur gemacht 

Glückwunsch ans Team


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

ähm, naja 
Ich glaub ich lass die Karte einfahc erstmal formschön hier liegen, getestet ist sie, jetzt geht sie zu Freakezoit zum löten und dann kommt der Pot druff und ehrihcgesagt hab ich kb die 24 Schrauben wieder reinzudrehn


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2010)

Platz 5 o.0 

Absolut top Jungs  Glückwunsch an alle


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi, nah der Server von HWbot war ein wenig überlastet,  ich hoffe mal das der Stand jetzt stimmt.

*Punkte insgesamt: 	30.260,40*


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Platz 5, nice


----------



## Shi (22. Dezember 2010)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

600 Punkte to go!
Griechen wir kommen


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Dazu werde ich auch noch was beitragen, ich kann mich aber nicht für ne CPU entscheiden I7 950 oder Xeon W3550, hat der Xeon Vorzüge beim OC?


----------



## Shi (22. Dezember 2010)

Xeons sind selektiert soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage ist inwiefern selektiert, der Xeon hat ja 25 Euro Aufpreis und das wäre er mir nur durch schönes OC wert


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

guck dir doch die ergebnisse auf bot an.
einfach 20min vergleichen und einschätzen wo du landen könntest und reinhaun


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Mir gehts hir aber nicht um 2D Punkte, sondern einen sehr hohem Takt für 3D BenchesMein 920er macht ja schon bei 4,4GHz dicht und das ist viel zu wenig


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Kommt auf die Graka an die du testen willst. Wenn du nur ne 8800 GT hast brauchst keine 4,5 GHz^^


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Graka an die du testen willst. Wenn du nur ne 8800 GT hast brauchst keine 4,5 GHz^^


 
Das kannste so nicht sagen!

Klar ist die Graka schon der limitierende Faktor (8800GT als dein BSP), aber um gut in die Punkte zu fahren sind Vmod und potenten i7 (5GHz+, besser Gulfi) Pflicht!
Ich selber habe sonst immer X4 955BE @ 4,8Ghz gebencht und habe selbst mit mehr auf der GPU in den Auspuff bei einem i7@4GHz geguckt 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Ok, gut. vmod is klar.
Aber der 6kerner bringt net immer was. beim unigine heaven z.b. bekomme ich mehr punkte, wenn ich 2 kerne abschalte.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Genau und bei ner GTX295 gucke ich mit nem I7@4,4GHz voll in die Röhre


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mit nem i7@4.34 und ner 5850 immerhin 10 Punkte holen können... Hat mit 40% OC ja noch ein bissel mehr power als ne GTX295 ^^ Aber schon kacke, dass wir die CPU nicht höher kriegen -.-

Natürlich gibts übrigens wirklich auch den Fall, dass zusätzliche CPU Power kein bisschen mehr Punkte bringt. Zum Beispiel bei meiner X1650 Pro: Selbe Punktzahl in nem alten Pentium4 System und i7@4.4^^ 9500GT hat auch gleiche Punkte gemacht Q9550|i7


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja ihr müsst die Benchmarksschon unterscheiden

01: E8xxx -> da der Test auf den L2 Cach skaliert
03: Ist fast egal was man nimmt (da muss alles Power haben)
05: CPU ist hier schon wichtig (i7 aufwärts von vorteil)
06 + van: Gulfi ist ideal
AM3: muss man ausprobieren


Und eine 8800GT mit einer X1650 Pro vergleich bringts auchnet. Klar ist bei den kleinen alten Karten die Karte sehr wichtig, aber bei den großen Punkte bringer der 88ter Serie, wie ja angesprochen, hat man ohne gute CPu wenig Chancen auf große Punktzahlen. Glaubt mir ich habs gerade erlebt ^^

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

> 01: E8xxx -> da der Test auf den L2 Cach skaliert



was is mit dem 980x? der hat doch auch ne ecke cache.
hab in dem test nämlich erschreckend wenig punkte mit der 8800gt geholt (77k nur).


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was is mit dem 980x? der hat doch auch ne ecke cache.
> hab in dem test nämlich erschreckend wenig punkte mit der 8800gt geholt (77k nur).



Der 980x hat aber nur L3 Cache und der 01 skaliert auf L2 Cache


----------



## RedCobra (22. Dezember 2010)

E8xxx nur noch 3D01 und der rest GT selbst 3D03 ist der GT um welten schneller!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hänge momentan mit nem Pentium 4 631 B1 bei 5.2GHz fest... 1.5V vCore (reicht völlig, 5GHz bei 1.38V). Was fehlt da? CPU PLL (1.6V) oder CPU FSB Voltage (1.4V)? Board ist ein Rampage Formula.
NB dürfte bei 340MHz FSB ja wohl kaum schon zumachen^^

Hier mal ne Vali: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt bin ich bei 82k.... trotzdem abartig wenig


----------



## Hollywood (22. Dezember 2010)

Da kommt man von ner 13 hrs Schicht zurück und was sieht man?
#5 im Teamranking!!! 

Gute Arbeit Jungs!


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. Dezember 2010)

Habs jetzt auch gerade erst gesehen, gz Team 
Das muss gefeiert werden, da kommt dann doch wieder die Motivation zum benchen auf


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hänge momentan mit nem Pentium 4 631 B1 bei 5.2GHz fest... 1.5V vCore (reicht völlig, 5GHz bei 1.38V). Was fehlt da? CPU PLL (1.6V) oder CPU FSB Voltage (1.4V)? Board ist ein Rampage Formula.
> NB dürfte bei 340MHz FSB ja wohl kaum schon zumachen^^
> 
> Hier mal ne Vali: CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Bei B1 Stepping ist das Normal, da geht einfach nix mehr ohne DICE


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2010)

Der WR mit nem 631 und der 2te WR überhaupt liegt bei 8.18GHz, auch ein B1er  Könntest Recht haben^^ Aber ich glaube nicht, dass der so schnell um 5GHz rum oben zu macht und ab da nur noch auf Kälte skaliert. 
Ich teste morgen nochmal mit mehr CPU FSB Voltage, ca. 75% mehr FSB sind für die CPU ja auch kein Pappenstiel


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2010)

Da die GTX295 ja SLI auf einer Karte ist, benötige ich aber einen hohen Takt, da der I7 bei 4,4GHz immer noch limitiertIch werde mir zu Weihnachten wohl den I7 950 holen und dann gib ihm


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da die GTX295 ja SLI auf einer Karte ist, benötige ich aber einen hohen Takt, da der I7 bei 4,4GHz immer noch limitiertIch werde mir zu Weihnachten wohl den I7 950 holen und dann gib ihm



Oder du holst dir Dice


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich bei 82k.... trotzdem abartig wenig



Hi, dann versuch mal, einen alten Treiber - unter 174, ?? wenn es geht. 
im CH sollten dann etwa 100 FPS mehr drin sein.
 -teste mal die Reihenfolge: 
erst alle H mit LOD 15 
dann die L 
CL LOD 3.0 
DL LOD 15 
LL LOD 15
Nature LOD 4,9

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Dezember 2010)

hahaa Leute, wozu der erste HWbot Wettbewerb dochnoch gut sein kann.
Guckt ma 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein letzter 32M Score ausm HwbotWettbewerb Nummer1.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...erpi_32m_core_i7_920_8min_6sec_813ms?new=true

350 Mhz weniger Ramtakt aber trotzdem gleiches Ergebnis, ich freu mich


----------



## zcei (22. Dezember 2010)

So muss das doch sein 

Jetzt noch den RAM hochziehen, wodurch das Ergebnis ja bestimmt schlechter wird! (Achtung frisch ironisiert! Rutschgefahr!)
Und dann hast dus


----------



## RedCobra (22. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich bei 82k.... trotzdem abartig wenig


 

was verlangst du bei nur 4.8Ghz, 100K ? und noch nen Ratschlag mach deine Screens so wie es der Bot vorschreibt nicht das sich jemand wieder aufregt, nur so am Rande.

3DMark2001 SE world records, overclocking and download info


Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (23. Dezember 2010)

Nah mit den richtigen Treiber, wird er schon 90 k sehen.

dann zeigt er auch die Details, sei doch nicht so verbissen,

lass uns doch lieber die 100k  für Germany, in der Country ranking 
schaffen  
zur Not fange ich auch noch mit Sockel 478 an, wäre ja kein Problem.
in bestand seit Jahren:
Abit Max3 
i-Ram 
BH5 
OCZ -DDR Booster 
& eine 68 U AGP / ich glaube da hab ich alle WR außer im 2001 , (wohl vergessen)/ nah ja gut ok, Ati eine wäre für PC Mark etwas besser.

Also, nur der Spaß zählt 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Die 2001SE shots sind ja bisher nur 2 scores, die ncihtmal besondern gut sind, von daher kommen da noch regelkonforme, wenn die punktzahl mal stimmen würde.
aber interessante reihenfolge und vorallem für jeden test ne andere lod. habe bisher immer alle benchmarks mit lod 3,9 gemacht.

ps: welchen treiber empfielt ihr für den 06er?
hab da auch relativ wenig punkte


----------



## blackbolt (23. Dezember 2010)

nice rank 5 
super gemacht team

habe noch nee gtx275, 8800gt und nen q6600  die kommen die nächsten tage an die reihe

habe immer noch das problem das der 3dmark01 mit dem 8400C0 bei 4350Mhz nicht mehr startet(lobbylow startrt nicht mehr nature läuft auf 4590 MHz noch durch???)

der 03 läuft stabil durch auf 4400MHz
der 99 und der 2000 laufen sogar noch auf 4590 MHz durch 

woran kann das liegen????


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hänge momentan mit nem Pentium 4 631 B1 bei 5.2GHz fest... 1.5V vCore (reicht völlig, 5GHz bei 1.38V). Was fehlt da?


Kälte! 
Um ein paar hundert MHz mehr zu erreichen, verfrachtest du am besten das Setup vor das offene Fenster. Bei einem Heatpipe-Kühler muss allerdings darauf geachtet werden, dass die Kühlleistung nicht einbricht, was bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen der Fall sein kann.


----------



## blackbolt (23. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei einem Heatpipe-Kühler muss allerdings darauf geachtet werden, dass die Kühlleistung nicht einbricht, was bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen der Fall sein kann.



wie kann ich das verstehen funtzt der austausch zwischen flüssigform und gasform in den heatpipes nicht mehr

benutzte ja auch einen megahalems mit nem scytche ultra 3000rmp
hatte ihn schon bei -5 °C draussen laufen und war alles in ordnung

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Dezember 2010)

Damit Heatpipes funktionieren, muss deren Inhalt durch Erwärmung in einen anderen Aggregatszustand übergehen. Falls der Kühlkörper sehr stark abkühlt, kann dieser Mechanismus unter Umständen nicht wie vorgesehen ablaufen.

Es _kann_ daher Probleme bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen geben - muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

hab ich was verpasst? headpipes mit inhalt?
sind das nicht vollkupferstangen?

sorry, den letzten luftkühler den ich hatte gabs vor über 5 jahren


----------



## Matti OC (23. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ps: welchen treiber empfielt ihr für den 06er?
> hab da auch relativ wenig punkte



HI, also beim 2006 mit LOD der 197.13 ( LOD 15 oder 10) unter XP , oder ein ganz neuen Treiber /aber nicht soviel verstellen im Treiber - max Leistung und 5 Bilder vorraus Rendern. 

lg Matti 

PS: Du kannst auch den 3DMark2006 umbenennen in 3DMark2005/ genau so wie man das bei AM3 @3DMark2003 macht.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

cool danke.
aber warum alles unter xp benchen? weil die benchmarks so alt sind?
ok vantage und 11 geht nur unter 7, aber der 06er?

Summe:
XP den 06er auf LOD 10-15 und mit dem 197.13


----------



## Alriin (23. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? headpipes mit inhalt?
> sind das nicht vollkupferstangen?
> 
> sorry, den letzten luftkühler den ich hatte gabs vor über 5 jahren



In den Heatpipes befindet sich so eine Art Kühlflüssigkeit. Über Google findest du ein paar nette Erklärungen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wobei die "Flüssigkeit" oder was das auch immer ist, je nach Hersteller variieren kann. Ist so eine Art Geheimrezept


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Achso ich hatte mal irgendwo was gelesen von FLüssigmetall. 
Glaube war bei Caseking irgend nen Kühler.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> cool danke.
> aber warum alles unter xp benchen? weil die benchmarks so alt sind?
> ok vantage und 11 geht nur unter 7, aber der 06er?
> 
> ...



Hi, weil es mehr CPU Punkte gibt.
Schaut nicht schlecht aus:

Vaykir's 19246 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 828/1102MHz

-versuch mal die NB über 4000 MHz und 23 Multi CPU.

-geht deine 8800 nicht über 2000 Shader ? Ram vllt mal 1150 ?

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Jap, kannst Shader ja mal unabhängig von der GPU erhöhen  Shadertakt alleine kann auch was bringen


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

OK, bin aber jetzt erstmal am 01SE dranne unter XP. neuen treiber drauf machen und so 

Hab mal gerade im bios rumgefuhrwerkt.
was hälste von den werten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

@Vaykir:
Hat die 8800GT da nen Vmod ? http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1093765_vaykir_3dmark06_geforce_8800_gt_512_mb_19246_marks


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Jau, Vmod mit Poti von 0-2MOhm und nen OCP mod is auch drauf mit 2,02KOhm widerständen auf den beiden Phasen (alta das war ne drecksarbeit die kleinen Futzeldinger da drauf zu löten).

Aber hat sich gelohnt. jetzt stürzt die karte nicht mehr bei über 1,42V ab, sondern geht bis 1,6V 
Mit Luftkühlung is aber bei 828-846mhz schluss.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Jap ich dachte schon wie zur Hölle schaffst du son hohen Takt @ Air und ohne Spannungserhöhung...


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

spannung steht dabei auf 1,4V.
die geht in den marks aber meistens auf 1,48-1,52V hoch. je nach auslastung.
und gut warm wird sie auch. 80°C fast. deswegen brauch ich denke bald mal dice. dann gehn da bestimmt auch 900mhz.

deine 8800 gts hab ich btw plattt gemacht. is nen mini mini mini kondensator abgegangen, der kleiner als nen tropfen lötzinn is -.- also mit neu anlöten is net 


edit:
toll warum kann ich den treiber 174.74 whql nicht installieren? er sagt immer: keine kompatible hardware gefunden


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Ahh Schade....
Naja, hast du denn auch nen vernünftigen GPU Pot ?
Für Dice jetzt...


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Was bezahlt man eigentlich für nen vernünftigen 775 Pot? Erstmal DICE... Oder lohnt sich unter Umständen gleich ne Kokü?


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Nö, aber nen bekannter arbeitet bei ner firma, die mir die pots aus kupferschrott baut 
den mist gibts dann für lau^^


PS:
ähm geil. hab gerade bissle gemodelt mit dem treiber und jetzt hab ich auf einmal ne 9600 GT... find ich bissle komisch jetzt irgendwie


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Da lässt sich doch gut mit cheaten ;D Hab auch mal ne 8800GTS 640 gehabt, die auf einmal ne GTX260 mit GDDR4 Speicher, deren Taktraten und 2048MB Speicher war 

Ja und was bezahlt man als Ottonormalverbraucher?  Aber falls du was von deinem "Kupferschrott" übrighaben solltest, würde ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

*Werbung machen an* Frag doch einfach unseren Pot Spezialisten der8auer  *Werbung machen aus* 
Ich hab auch schon einiges von ihm gehabt und sie sind einfach nur Spitze egal ob Alu oder Kupfer usw....Wobei für Ln2 natürlich Kupfer vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, dann versuch mal, einen alten Treiber - unter 174, ?? wenn es geht.
> im CH sollten dann etwa 100 FPS mehr drin sein.
> -teste mal die Reihenfolge:
> erst alle H mit LOD 15
> ...



mit den einstellungen und dem 174.74 forceware, wo meine 8800 gt angeblich ne 9600 GT ist habe ich nur 81.000 punkte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also muss ja für DICE nicht unbedingt Kupfer sein... Geht mir in erster Linie ums Geld, wenn da dann 10° Unterschied sind who cares 

Und ne Kokü? Hab im Luxx mal eine für 400 gesehen..


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Dezember 2010)

Also bevor du dir eine Kokü besorgst schreib Roman mal eine pN nach einem ALU Pot. Damit kannste dich dann langsam rantasten. Eine Kokü lohnt sich nur wenn du wirklich viel benchst  

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Wer sagt den für Dice Kupfer ?
Für Dice ist Alu voll ausreichend... Frag mal Roman...
Und Kokü guck nach gebrauchten im Luxx und frag mal LittleDevil der Typ ist echt mehr als zu empfehlen.
Musst aber englisch schreiben 
XtremeSystems Forums - View Profile: LittleDevil


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

nix da, gleich dice/ln2
nur dice is etwas billiger 



> Musst aber englisch schreiben



in unserem alter wächst man mit englisch auf...


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Englisch wär kein Problem  Nur frag ich mich, wo ich in dieser gottverlassenen Einöde DICE herbekommen soll -.-" Kann man irgendwo nach Shops mit Location suchen bzw. das per Post ordern?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Falls man in einem abgelegenen Kaff so wie du () wohnst kann man hier Dice besorgen : Trockeneis - CLEANGAS - CLEANAS - Willingen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

12.5kg = 40€? oO 
Gibts das nicht irgendwo günstiger? ^^ Da bezahlt man ja mehr als für LN2...

Vielleicht ist ja auch ne Firma bei mir in der Nähe und ich weiß es nicht^^ Kann man das irgendwo nachschauen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Tja ich krieg 1KG für 1€ 
Musst halt nur Glück haben, dass du so ne Firma in der Nähe hast.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief 
wie heißt die Firma und was macht die?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Ähm du wohnst in München, bissel weit weg^^
Die Firma macht auch so ne Trockeneisstrahl Reinigung, die stellen ihr Dice selber her, egal ob Platten oder 3mm Pellets.
Den Namen hab ich gerade net im Kopf.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Dezember 2010)

> Ähm du wohnst in München, bissel weit weg^^



Das ist mir schon klar, mir geht es darum ob bei mir auch so eine Firma in der Nähe ist, die ähnliches betreibt.


----------



## LosUltimos (23. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe fangen die CPU pot preise bei der8auer bei 90€ an und gehen bis 250€


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ähm du wohnst in München, bissel weit weg^^
> Die Firma macht auch so ne Trockeneisstrahl Reinigung, die stellen ihr Dice selber her, egal ob Platten oder 3mm Pellets.
> Den Namen hab ich gerade net im Kopf.



Meinst du zufällig DIS? Unternehmen




LosUltimos schrieb:


> Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe fangen  die CPU pot preise bei der8auer bei 90€ an und gehen bis 250€



Jap das kommt hin


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Nein Roman, die sind irgendwo in Bonn- Wachtberg...
Hab die Adresse gerade verschlampt, wenn jemand ausm Umkreis Interesse hat kann ich sie aber auch nochmal raussuchen.
Ich brauch das nächste mal Dice in ca. 3 Monaten. Von daher ists gerade egal.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Is das net egal wo die sind, das kann man doch per post verschicken, oder net?
Das zeug verpufft ja net sofort


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja die sind nur ca. 40km entfernt von mir, dann hol ich es schon ab.
Und das ist auch keine Firma die jetzt an jeden verkauft...
Und liefern tun die erst recht nicht.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> mit den einstellungen und dem 174.74 forceware, wo meine 8800 gt angeblich ne 9600 GT ist habe ich nur 81.000 punkte.



Hi ich meinte doch unter 174.??, versuch mal den 169.21, im Treiber alles auf aus und max Leistung / im Riva unter DX Prüfen ob alles so eingestellt ist.

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2010)

Oh mann xD Ich wohn hier weit entfernt von hinterm Mond und ich find ne Firma keine 7km von mir Schule entfernt, die Trockeneis herstellt und verkauft


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Dezember 2010)

Na dann mache dich da hin und order mal was von dem kaltem Stoff 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi,ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest
lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

*In der Geborgenheit der Familie Weihnachten zu feiern,
ist in der heutigen Zeit wohl das schönste aller Geschenke!*​

*Frohe Weihnacht' euch allen *


----------



## Hollywood (24. Dezember 2010)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> *In der Geborgenheit der Familie Weihnachten zu feiern,
> ist in der heutigen Zeit wohl das schönste aller Geschenke!*​
> 
> *Frohe Weihnacht' euch allen *



Wünsche ich dir auch Buddy!


----------



## theLamer (24. Dezember 2010)

Schließe mich den Weihnachtsgrüßen an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt geil, was wir dieses Jahr geschafft haben


----------



## zcei (24. Dezember 2010)

Und 2011 wird weiter aufgedreht! 

Kühle Feiertage euch allen!


----------



## LosUltimos (24. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Feiertage euch!


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

Gleichfalls!


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir einen schönen Heiligmorgen euch allen ^^ Gn8!
Frohes Fest und beste Glückwünsche


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch euch Frohe Festtage 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen eine Frohe und besinnliche Weihnacht.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch euch allen ein frohes Fest mit all euren Liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barisan (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch Frohe Festtage

Bin grade aufm Arbeit und sieht es so aus dass ich, voraussuchtlich, erst gegen 09:00h wegen Verspätungen auf allen möglichen Linien aus dem Puff hier rauskommen werde.


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest 
@Icke&Er :
Hammer Bild


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen Schöne Weihnachten lasst es euch schmecken und Feiert schön


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch euch auch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen fleisigen Weihnachtsmann


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

so Leute - ich hab die Bescherung schon mal vorgezogen ...

das HWBot- Team *PC Games Hardware* 
ist ab sofort die *Nr.1* im Ranking ... 
nicht nur in deutschen Landen - nein jetzt auch *weltweit*.

Glückwunsch an alle!

... und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich willkommen RoccoESA 

Auf ein gutes miteinander


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch auch allen ein Frohes Fest 

mfg stefan


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Dezember 2010)

Oh mein Gott RoccoESA ist jetzt auch bei uns 
Herzlich Willkommen, oha wir haben 34K Punkte (Unser Team).


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott RoccoESA



... ich steh drauf, so genannt zu werden ... jetzt musste nur noch deinen Östrogenanteil deutlich steigern - dann könnts was werden


----------



## Hollywood (24. Dezember 2010)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ... ich steh drauf, so genannt zu werden ... jetzt musste nur noch deinen Östrogenanteil deutlich steigern - dann könnts was werden



Lass das blos den Kaiser nicht sehen! 
Der ist doch unsere Gottheit hier im Team!


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

immo schauts so aus:


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Dezember 2010)

Wow, dir ein ganz herzliches Willkommen im Team


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2010)

Das dauert ein bisschen, bis sich das Team-Ranking aktualisiert oder? Ansonsten natürlich RoccoESA dir ein herzliches Willkommen und Glückwunsch an das Team zur #1 : )


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2010)

Habe mal wieder alles verpennt, willkommen im Team RoccoESA.
An alle schöne Feiertage.


----------



## theLamer (24. Dezember 2010)

Sehr cool, welcome @ PCGH


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

somit isset offiziell:


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder alles verpennt, willkommen im Team RoccoESA.
> An alle schöne Feiertage.



Auch von mir Willkommen im Team


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

> RoccoESA




Oha, muss man ihn kennen?


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

nö


----------



## Turrican (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle. 
Man sieht sich hoffentlich nächstes Jahr in Deutschland mal wieder bei einer Session.


----------



## McZonk (24. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten an alle.
> Man sieht sich hoffentlich nächstes Jahr in Deutschland mal wieder bei einer Session.


Die nächste EOS kommt bestimmt! 

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle.


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2010)

Absolut genial! Herzlich willkommen im Team   Und frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

Jua nett, meine Sachen von COnrad sind gerade gekommen. Jede Menge Shit für Grafikkarten Vmods 
Montag kommen dann die beiden 8800 GTX karten und dann gehts daran, den abstand weiter auszubauen.

was gibts bei euch heute zu essen?


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich willkommen im Team RoccoESA

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein Willkommen Sag mal, gucke ich gerade richtig, wir sind 1. weltweit


----------



## Shi (24. Dezember 2010)

Es macht mich richtig stolz im besten Team der Welt zu sein - danke euch, ihr Profis 
Und bald teste ich meine schon bestellte 7950 GT an


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2010)

@RoccoESA

Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen im Team 

Darf man man fragen wie es zu dieser Entscheidung gekommen ist?

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe und gesegnete Weihnachtstage, und hoffe ihr seid auch alle schon heil zu Hause angekommen. 

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 1!


----------



## LosUltimos (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im Team RoccoESA


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @RoccoESA
> 
> Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen im Team
> 
> ...



ich habe dir dazu eine PM zukommen lassen ... ich wurde gebeten das nicht öffentlich zu beantworten.

edit:
nun ist's auch im "german Ranking" aktuell


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist doch mal eine Erwähnung auf der Main im Bot wert 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2010)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> edit:
> nun ist's auch im "german Ranking" aktuell



Zwei mal die *1
* 
Einfach zu schön anzusehen


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

... unn Matti krieg ich auch wieder


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2010)

Na Platz 1 Weltweit ist doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Mega Rage (24. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na Platz 1 Weltweit ist doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk



Meine Meinung

@RoccoESA: In welchem Team warst du davor?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team.
Und allen Glückwunsch zur Nr.1
Jetzt sind wir wohl die gejagten.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team RoccoESA.

Außerdem wünsche ich euch frohe Weihnachten, auch wenn ich keins feiere^^

Und @Kaiser: Auch wenn ein paar Leute vor dir sind, Kopf hoch, du hast trotz deiner Platzierung einen sehr hohen Stellenwert für PCGHX und für mich


----------



## Alriin (24. Dezember 2010)

@Semih91

 Ehrlich gesagt freu ich mich nur, dass wir Number One sind. Und wer nicht bencht kann schon mal in der Rangliste überholt werden. Wenn ich also wieder aktiv bin, führt ohnehin kein Weg an mir vorbei. 

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Freaks!!!


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Mir gehts genauso. Jeder soll abwarten, dass ich mit meinem ABItur fertig bin, denn danach gibt es kein Halt mehr in Sachen Benchen. Da komm ich sogar an dir vorbei mein lieber Kaiser


----------



## Matti OC (24. Dezember 2010)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ... unn Matti krieg ich auch wieder



Hi, willkommen im Team 

Was meinst du, warum ich in den letzten Tagen so viel gebencht habe 

PC Games Hardware's profile

1. 	4.493,30 	 Matti OC  
2. 	4.422,40 	 RoccoESA

das, dass erst mal so bleibt.

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

willkommen im Team Yellowcaps


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst, haben wir jetzt noch einen neuen?


----------



## YellowCaps (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi Rocco und den anderen n frohes Fest


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, haben wir jetzt noch einen neuen?



jupp - soll doch 'ne richtig große Weihnachtsfreude werden ...


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Dann von mir ein herzliches Willkommen
@Rocco, du bringst ja echt ganz schön krass Punkte mit


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2010)

Kommen da heute noch welche?
Willkommen im Team


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2010)

Das hört ja gar nicht auf.

Willkommen im Team


----------



## YellowCaps (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke, fürs willkommen. Ich weiß von nüx. Nu muß ich aber auffi, bis später


----------



## LosUltimos (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team YellowCaps


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das hört ja gar nicht auf.



zu spät Roman ... jetzt hast uns am Backen ... 

Bedenken sind irrelevant (und zu spät )


----------



## Matti OC (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi, willkommen im Team 

im Club der alten Herren


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

jupp, jetzt können wir "alten Säcke" den Jungspunden mal zeigen, wo Bartel den Most holt


----------



## zcei (24. Dezember 2010)

Und damit sind wir jetzt auf dem ersten Platz 

Willkommen ihr alle  In Deutschlands #1 Overclocking Team 

Das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk heute


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich auch, ein schöneres Geschenk gibt es eigentlich nicht


----------



## Matti OC (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi, aber jetzt sind wir das gejagte Team. 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

... mein Hund ist auch so hinter Auspuffgasen her


----------



## zcei (24. Dezember 2010)

Die aber erstmal 1400 Punkte zu OCX vorsprung haben 

Und am Ende des Contest denke ich springen auch noch viele Punkte raus (zumindest Frink und ich können erst relativ spät die Punkte abliefern.

Und selbst wenn wir gejagt werden. Gibt es hier einen der kampflos aufgibt? 

Das ist doch mit das schönste am benchen  Der friedliche Wettkampf.. Wir wollen den grade erst "geschenkten" ersten Platz verteidigen, die anderen wollen ihn wieder.

Und wenns eng wird gibts halt ne PCGHX-only-EOS


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle und Glückwunsch um 1. Platz in der Teamwertung. Was ein schönes Geschenk zu Weihnachten.     

Ein herzliches Willkommen an die Neu PCGHXler


----------



## Chicago (24. Dezember 2010)

Ein herzliches Willkommen an unsere Neuzugängen  !

Und ein frohes Fest an alle! 


Gruß Chicago


----------



## Lower (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein besinnliches Fest.

#1 im Teamranking ist schon was schickes, danke Rocco  - ich für meinen Teil werde mit allen möglichen Mitteln versuchen dies zu verteidigen, mal sehen was unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt 

@ Rocco, mich würde auch interessieren, was dich dazu bewegt hat in unser Team zu kommen, ne kurze PN würde nett sein 

lg Lower


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

du hast die PM


----------



## Vaykir (24. Dezember 2010)

Also die könnten auf der Hamepage von HWBot ruhig mal schreiben, dass wir 1. geworden sind .... TZ


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Die sind alle eifersüchtig auf uns, deswegen schreiben die nichts dorthin


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Dezember 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> #1 im Teamranking ist schon was schickes, danke Rocco  - ich für meinen Teil werde mit allen möglichen Mitteln versuchen dies zu verteidigen, mal sehen was unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegt
> lg Lower



Wolltest du nicht vor 2 Wochen noch definitiv das Team wechseln ? 
Aus #1 raus ist deutlich schwerer als aus #5 was ?


----------



## Lower (24. Dezember 2010)

Wie leicht du doch zu vereppeln bist  ... hat sich für dich das ganze Gespräch nicht auch ein wenig dreist angehört


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

willkommen im Team DerBrain


----------



## DerBrain (24. Dezember 2010)

Thx Digga


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wie jetzt, noch ein neuer Das nenne ich mal eine schöne Bescherung heute. Herzlich willkommen im besten Team der Welt


----------



## DerBrain (24. Dezember 2010)

Thx Moose


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen 
Jetzt kannst du wieder nen thx-Post machen und dann haste scho 4 Beiträge, sonen postcounter ist doch was schönes


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Doppelposts*

Und nun haben wir schon die 35000er Marke überschritten, dazu kann ich nur noch eins sagen:

Stimmt, das läppert sich recht schnell und schon haste bald 100 Beiträge


----------



## DerBrain (24. Dezember 2010)

Mensch Prof scheinst ja ein richtiger Menschenkenner zusein  auch Dir Danke für's Willkommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team YellowCaps & DerBrain


----------



## LosUltimos (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team für die Nochneueren als Rocco


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2010)

... die sind auch nur "gut gebraucht"


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Du bist widerlich  
Die Zeit wird zeigen, wie "gut gebraucht" sie sind


----------



## RoccoESA (25. Dezember 2010)

willkommen im Team LordHelmchen (hier heißt er Balduin2)


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Dezember 2010)

Welcome in the Club ;D
Platz eins ist schon was krankes xD


----------



## GaAm3r (25. Dezember 2010)

Rocco wo warste denn vorher ?


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2010)

Und schon wieder ein neuer, herzlich wilkommen Ich glaube ja so langsam, das das über die Tage überhaupt nicht aufhört mit neuen


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist halt Weihnachten. 
Und noch mal willkommen an alle neuen.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Schnitzel, kannst du mir sagen welche AGP Karte die beste für PC Mark 2005 ist.

lg Matti


----------



## LosUltimos (25. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Team LordHelmchen


----------



## DerBrain (25. Dezember 2010)

Helmchen Welcome


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2010)

Mit PCMark hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.
Ich hab hier eine x850 liegen, ich hoffe selber das die brauchbar ist.
Ohne SSD ( aber ich denke das du eine hast) hat das wohl eh wenig Sinn damit anzufangen.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd sagen lieber gleich 2 oder noch mehr im Raid0 laufen lassen


----------



## Alriin (25. Dezember 2010)

Bei alten AGP-System verwende ich eine Geforce 7950GT. Noch besser wäre natürlich eine aktuellere Radeon (4670). Und als Festplatte reicht oft schon eine WD Raptor um ordentlich Punkte einzufahren. Für mein Sockel A-Sys hab ich überhaupt nur eine stinknormale WD Caviar (PATA) verwendet.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi, eine SATA SSD hab ich nicht, ich denke mal I-Ram reicht auch aus.

- Graka, was gibt es denn da so neues im Bereich AGP? 
lg Matti

edit: Alriin, war wieder schneller, ich wollte P4 testen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2010)

Will zufällig jemand noch 775 CPUs (so Pentium 4 65nm, Pentium D, Celeron D, kleine C2Ds á la E4300...) loswerden? 
Muss ein bisschen was für ne DICE Session zusammenraffen^^ Btw benutzt ihr eigentlich die 3mm Pellets oder die 16mm Nuggets?

Und für den PC Mark 05, sind hohe Leseraten von Vorteil? Hab meine Crucial C300 momentan nämlich an SATA2 hängen und überlege mir noch ne SATA3 Karte zu kaufen, von wegen mehr Leseleistung (265 <-> 355MB/s)


----------



## Alriin (25. Dezember 2010)

Na die letzte war die 4670er Radeon bzw. 3850 (als High-End). Aber wenn du eine Geforce 7 oder eine Ati 1900 rumliegen hast, reicht die auch. I-Ram ist natürlich auch besser. 



> benutzt ihr eigentlich die 3mm Pellets oder die 16mm Nuggets?


die Pellets!


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Btw benutzt ihr eigentlich die 3mm Pellets oder die 16mm Nuggets?


Die 1kg schweren Platten die man noch zerkloppen muss 
DIe find ich ehrlichgesagt sogar besser fürs benchen, nur unkomfortabler.


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Will zufällig jemand noch 775 CPUs (so Pentium 4 65nm, Pentium D, Celeron D, kleine C2Ds á la E4300...) loswerden?
> Muss ein bisschen was für ne DICE Session zusammenraffen^^ Btw benutzt ihr eigentlich die 3mm Pellets oder die 16mm Nuggets?
> 
> Und für den PC Mark 05, sind hohe Leseraten von Vorteil? Hab meine Crucial C300 momentan nämlich an SATA2 hängen und überlege mir noch ne SATA3 Karte zu kaufen, von wegen mehr Leseleistung (265 <-> 355MB/s)


Hab nen E3400... schreib mir ne PN
wenn du willst auch noch nen Celeron 2.8 GHz  
theLamer's 5252.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E3400 (2.6Ghz) @ 5252.2MHz

Unter DICE sollte noch mehr gehen. Hatte nur ~ -38°C

Frage: Ist iRam besser als ne SSD für PCmark?


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

hier stand Müll

neue Frage:
Ich hab zu Weihnachten ne OCZ Vertex 2 extended 120GB bekommen, ist die brauchbar oder schlecht ?


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Die hat erstens PCI und nicht PCIe und zweitens dient das nicht dem Datentransfer sondern der Stromversorgung. Anschluss ist auch bei der iRAM-Steckkarte SATA.
Frage also nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt, ich sollte net spekulieren 
Wie siehts denn mit meiner frage aus ?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Vertex2 ist absoluter Müll und ist mir zur sofortigen vernichtung zu übersenden. 

Gigabytes "iRAM": XP in wenigen Sekunden booten (UPDATE) - Archiv - PC-WELT

Wenn ich das richtig habe wird über den Steckplatz nur die Stromversorgung geregelt, die eigentliche Datenübertragung funktioniert per SATA


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Ähm, ok 
Dann gib mir doch bitte deine Adresse 
Alternativ kannste mir auch eine sachlich differenzierte Antwort geben, dann sehe ich von 20 baseballschlägerschwingenden Hooligans ab


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Dezember 2010)

Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht beisteuern, aber das hier ist eigentlich eindeutig.
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und auf der Hauptseite hast du auch noch Tests velinkt,
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Vaykir (25. Dezember 2010)

Das war auch ironisch von ihm gemeint, würde ich meinen 

Die Vertex2 is P/L mäßig wohl der zeit die beste SSD die du bekommen kannst.
Es gibt zwar bessere, die kosten aber auch die fette stange mehr geld 

edit:
auf hwbot gibts endich news zu uns


----------



## Semih91 (25. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen, was die Leute über uns sagen werden


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Ahh sehr schön 
Nja, sobald sie endlich da ist werd ich se mal austesten.

*edit* Nja, ne News is das ja net wirklich oder ? Nur nen Link zur Teamrangliste...


----------



## Vaykir (25. Dezember 2010)

besser als gar nix 
stummerwinter hat auch net mehr bekommen für sien abartigen 6,6ghz 980x...


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> hier stand Müll
> 
> neue Frage:
> Ich hab zu Weihnachten ne OCZ Vertex 2 extended 120GB bekommen, ist die brauchbar oder schlecht ?



Jup sie ist P/L Teschnisch 1A.
Halt wie so viele SF1200er immo.
Die Vertex 2 gehört aber zu den besten. (Um einiges besser als die Agillity...).


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die kleine vertex2 ext und die geht beim pcmark mit ca120mb/s durch den xp Start up. Finde ich schon recht gut.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich benutze aktuell ein Raid0 mit 2 Postvilles. Ist beim Raid0 eine gerade Anzahl an Platten Pflicht oder können es auch ungerade sein? Bin am überlegen, mir eine 3. zu holen
Und ich habe mir jetzt eben einen i7 950 bestellt, hoffe das der richtig gut geht


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Dezember 2010)

RAID0 heißt ja nur stripping, also sollte die Plattenanzahl egal sein. Solange der Controller das noch gebacken bekommt. Für die 3 SSDs kannst du dir ja schon eine Acard kaufen die sollte noch schneller (im PCMark05) sein oder ein Revodrive^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

Gerade ein R2E (für meinen i7 920) inkl. Wakühler für 105€ gekauft 

@Lippo:
Kann man in die Dinger eigentlich irgendwelche Rams reinstecken, oder gibts da so spezielle ?


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Gerade ein R2E (für meinen i7 920) inkl. Wakühler für 105€ gekauft
> 
> @Lippo:
> Kann man in die Dinger eigentlich irgendwelche Rams reinstecken, oder gibts da so spezielle ?


R2E? Was willst du damit machen? Bei allerspätestens 225 MHz BCLK ist doch Sense


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich weiss aber ich brauchte auf die schnelle was für 3D.
Ist auch erstmal nur unter Luft später dann evtl. Dice/Ln...
Aufjedenfall brauch ich jetzt nur noch Ram (4GB Kit wegen Geld).
Zb den hier Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-14900U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hauptsache was zum Grakas zum Schwitzen bringen ich kann es nicht ertragen neben zahlreichen,punktebringenden Grakas zu sitzen und keinen i7 zu haben... Bzw nicht benchen zu können.


----------



## Mega Rage (25. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss aber ich brauchte auf die schnelle was für 3D.
> Ist auch erstmal nur unter Luft später dann evtl. Dice/Ln...
> Aufjedenfall brauch ich jetzt nur noch Ram (4GB Kit wegen Geld).
> Zb den hier Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-14900U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> ...



kauf dir lieber gebrauchte Hypers, die sind günstiger und schneller.


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

"Hypers" ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff... Kommt drauf an welche...
Wenn du mir Links zu guten Rams geben kannst dann gerne 
Ich guck aber auch nachher nochmal in der Bucht.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2010)

@Lippo,Das Revodrive reizt mich schon, aber da ich schon 2 Postvilles habe und eine 3. für rund 80 Euro bekommen könnte, war das meine Überlegung

Das Ascard dings ist mir aber etwas zu teuer Kriegt die ICH10R das noch gebacken mit 3SSD´s im Raid?


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Dezember 2010)

@Materchief

In deinem Link hast du nur ein 4GB Kit! kauf die lieber eins mit Tripple-Channel 
Was liegt den preislich bei dir an?

MFG


----------



## Mega Rage (25. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> "Hypers" ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff... Kommt drauf an welche...
> Wenn du mir Links zu guten Rams geben kannst dann gerne
> Ich guck aber auch nachher nochmal in der Bucht.



Also ich hab beim Luxx MNH-E´s 3*1GB für 60€ bekommen, das reicht ja locker zum benchen. Einfach mal die Angebote im Luxx verfolgen.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Also das RIIE ist auch für 3D echt net das wahre, das macht wirklich schon bei 225 schluss, biste bei 4,7 Ghz, wenn du ne halbwegs leistungsfähige Karte benchst gehst du damit mit fliegenden Fahnen unter... Dafür wären mir 100 ocken zu teuer 
Auch "auf die schnelle"


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Materchief
> 
> In deinem Link hast du nur ein 4GB Kit! kauf die lieber eins mit Tripple-Channel
> Was liegt den preislich bei dir an?
> ...


Ich weiss das bissel Leistung... Will ja keine 2D WRs machen...
Oder halt doch und den hier : 
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 3GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X3G1600C8D) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Oder ein günstiges 6GB Kit : exceleram Red Culvert DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (E30103A) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals bzw G.Skill Perfect Storm DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-16000U CL6-9-6-24 (DDR3-2000) (F3-16000CL6T-6GBPID) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Wobei der Gskill glaub ich nicht das wahre ist.
Oder : Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT6GX3M3A1600C7) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Eigentlich wollte ich net mehr als ca. 120 ausgeben^^



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also das RIIE ist auch für 3D echt net  das wahre, das macht wirklich schon bei 225 schluss, biste bei 4,7 Ghz,  wenn du ne halbwegs leistungsfähige Karte benchst gehst du damit mit  fliegenden Fahnen unter... Dafür wären mir 100 ocken zu teuer
> Auch "auf die schnelle"



Nop besser als *kein *Board und *keine* Punkte oder ?
Ausserdem unser altes R2E hat locker 235 gemacht unter Ln2...


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Dezember 2010)

Dann such dir lieber gebrauchte 3GB, als neue 4GB.

PS: oder z.B. Kingston HyperX T1 DIMM XMP Kit 3GB PC3-16000U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-2000) (KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/3GX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MFG


----------



## Berserker (25. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch zum 1ten Platz. 
Habt ihn euch verdient.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Nop besser als *kein *Board und *keine* Punkte oder ?
> Ausserdem unser altes R2E hat locker 235 gemacht unter Ln2...



Wenn du das so siehst, dann beneide ich dich um deinen Kontostand.
Die Punkte rennen dir nicht weg und 235 unter Ln2 ist, naja 
Mein P6T macht 240 und das unter Dice


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Dezember 2010)

@Frink

laber doch net von BCLK 240 und i7 mit nur 4,7GHz benchen macht kaum Sinn...mach doch mal selber was kalt.
Willst schon ein 240BCLK Mobo haben und in letzter Zeit bei 115 Punkte anfrieren 
Masterchief und Lower sind immerhin *vor* euch!!

@Berserker

Danke! 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, hi erstmal.
Ähm, was willst du mir sagen ? 
Laber doch net ? Willste die Vali sehn ?  Und da ich halt keine Schublade an 1366 Prozzis dahab, wird es wohl im groben bei den ~70p bleiben die ich schon mit ihm gemacht hab.
Stimmt, ich hab länger nixmehr kaltgemacht, ist aber in sehr naher Zunkunft was geplant, will mir dem Spaß des HWBot Wettbewerbs ja net entgehn lassen 
Ich steh net so auf großspurige Ankündigungen auf die halt manchmal nix folgen kann wen was schiefgeht. Aber wenn du drauf bestehst hier die Ankündigung:
Bis zum ende des HWbot Wettbewerbs werde ich eine 8800GT, eine GTS 320 und ne 8800 Ultra auf meinem 920 oder dem 980X von Freakezoit gebencht haben.
Du hast Recht, dass Lower und Masterchief vor mir und Zcei sind ist natürlich ein nicht akzeptabler Zustand, ich werd mir also Mühe geben die gigantische Kluft von 18 Punkten die uns aktuell trennen zu überwinden, vorallem wenn ich deiner Meinung nach erst dann wieder das Recht habe meine Meinung zu äußern


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube dir doch, dass das Mobo das kan und deine Meinung sollst du ja auch sagen können.
Es bringt ihm aber nix, wenn deins 240BCLK macht und du ihm das unter die Nase reibst. Unser UD7 macht BCLK 250, aber da hast du ja auchnix von oder? Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man seine Unterfangen Punkte zusammeln unterstützen sollte. Ich habe mir damals einen 955BE gekauft, obwohl er nicht zum 3D benchen taugt, aber mehr Geld war nicht drinne. Habe damit trotzdem ordentlich was reißen können. Der Wille zählt halt!
Ich denke, dass Masterchief keinen großen Fehler gemacht hat sich das Mobo zu holen und wie er schon sagte:



> Nop besser als kein Board und keine Punkte oder


 
Wir haben unserer W3520 auchnur auf ca 4,8-4,9GHz durch 3D laufen lassen und konnten gut Punkte abstauben. Es zählt das er etwas macht und wenn er kleine Karten bencht, ist 4,7GHz mehr als genug.

MFG


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Ab BCLK 238 sind alle i7's bei 5 GHz.
  Aber 4,7 GHz reicht auch erstmal für gute Punkte (zwar nicht Top 20 aber trotzdem gut), in Magdeburg hatte ich auch nur 4,6 GHz 3D und hab  gut Punkte geholt,  über Hundert in der Session. Da hat Icke&Er schon recht.

PS: Das UD9 macht bestimmt auch nicht 240 MHz, trotz der 400-500€ 
EDIT: das PS nehme ich mal ganz schnell zurück.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist da eben noch ne Idee gekommen^^ Wo ich jetzt anfange, mir den DICE-Kram zusammenzukaufen, und außerdem noch auf der Suche nach anderen krassen Kühlmethoden bin, ist mir was eingefallen:

Und zwar: Man baut sich ne Halterung für ein Styropor-Rohr (oder was anderes, was Kälte gut isoliert) ohne Boden, ein Rohr halt  Sodass man es auf die CPU pressen kann. Das Rohr hat vlt 3-4cm Innendurchmesser (je nach CPU), sodass man, wenn von oben reinguckt, nur den HS der CPU sehen kann und nix sockeliges.
Unten rum müsste das Board natürlich weiterhin gut isoliert sein. Dann könnte man das DICE (Nugget-Form würd wohl am besten gehen) eigentlich direkt auf die CPU draufkippen, da es ja nicht schmilzt sondern sublimiert, und damit keine Bauteile gefährdet würden.
Somit würde man sich nen Pot und das nervige Isopropanol sparen  Und hätte noch bessere Temps, ich behaupte mal beständige -60° und tiefer, da ja zwischen dem Die und dem -79° kalten DICE nur eine 3mm Kupferschicht liegen würde (der HS Halt).

Ich glaub ich bin bescheuert genug, um das mal auszuprobieren


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2010)

Lass es, du hast keine Pufferwirkung und wenn du zu wenig Kontaktfläche hast, kann die CPU sogar abrauchen. Nie im Leben beständige -60°C, vor allem nicht unter Last.
Musst schon mit Pot benchen.
Hab mal DICE ohne Isopropanol probiert, mit Pot kommst du nicht unter -15°C  
Wurde schon mehrmals diskutiert, was du vorhast.


----------



## McZonk (25. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> PS: Das UD9 macht bestimmt auch nicht 240 MHz, trotz der 400-500€
> EDIT: das PS nehme ich mal ganz schnell zurück.


Was bringt dir der Slowmode? Rein gar nichts für 3D.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Dezember 2010)

CPU Takt ist nicht immer alles.
Man kann auch mit einem i7 unter Wasser mit ~ 4,6GHz gut Punkte holen  (die GraKa muss natürlich auch mitmachen)
Gamer_95's 20710 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 835/1096MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Lass es, du hast keine Pufferwirkung und wenn du zu wenig Kontaktfläche hast, kann die CPU sogar abrauchen. Nie im Leben beständige -60°C, vor allem nicht unter Last.
> Musst schon mit Pot benchen.
> Hab mal DICE ohne Isopropanol probiert, mit Pot kommst du nicht unter -15°C
> Wurde schon mehrmals diskutiert, was du vorhast.


Hmm k... Dann müsste man das DICE möglichst klein machen, also beispielsweise Pellets bestellen und dann nochmal "pürieren", um die Kontaktfläche möglichst groß zu halten. So "DICE-Staub" beispielsweise. Wenn nötig auch noch mit Anpresswirkung von oben, z.B. indem man mit nem Schraubenzieherende nachhilft. ^^

Und das gute wäre ja, wenig Pufferwirkung = bessere Temps^^

Ich werd das spaßeshalber jedenfalls mal probieren  Aber dann erstmal mit nem billigen Board


----------



## Mega Rage (25. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> CPU Takt ist nicht immer alles.
> Man kann auch mit einem i7 unter Wasser mit ~ 4,6GHz gut Punkte holen  (die GraKa muss natürlich auch mitmachen)
> Gamer_95's 20710 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 835/1096MHz



Du hast doch eine Kokü mit ordentlich Power, warum nimmste nicht die fürs benchen?

Ich denk auch wenn du nicht gerade 4 way Sli mit GTX 580 benchst, reichen auch 225 BCLK. Der Wille zählt und nicht nur wie viel man investiert, denn Geld ausgeben kann ja jeder


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2010)

Mal was anderes, ein Asus Commando für 90nm CPUs kriegt man ja kaum noch... Was gibts sonst noch für gute Boards? 
Das DFI DK P35 t2rs wurde mir beispielsweise empfohlen, aber auf die Schnelle finde ich auch keins.


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Dezember 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine Kokü mit ordentlich Power, warum nimmste nicht die fürs benchen?



Ganz reinfach:
wakü macht viel weniger arbeit, und deswegen kann man so auch mal schnell ne GraKa antesten...
Mit der KoKü kann ich ausserdem nur 60-70MHz mehr 3D Mark stable fahren.
Habe sowieso imma nur 5-10°C Wassertemp.


----------



## Mega Rage (25. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ein Asus Commando für 90nm CPUs kriegt man ja kaum noch... Was gibts sonst noch für gute Boards?
> Das DFI DK P35 t2rs wurde mir beispielsweise empfohlen, aber auf die Schnelle finde ich auch keins.



Biostar T-Power I45, Asus Rampage Extreme, eventuell auch noch EVGA/XFX nForce 790i Ultra Sli mit NB Pot
Das DFI ist auch gut, aber DFI Bios ist naja...Geschmackssache sagens wir so


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hmm k... Dann müsste man das DICE möglichst klein machen, also beispielsweise Pellets bestellen und dann nochmal "pürieren", um die Kontaktfläche möglichst groß zu halten. So "DICE-Staub" beispielsweise. Wenn nötig auch noch mit Anpresswirkung von oben, z.B. indem man mit nem Schraubenzieherende nachhilft. ^^
> 
> Und das gute wäre ja, wenig Pufferwirkung = bessere Temps^^
> 
> Ich werd das spaßeshalber jedenfalls mal probieren  Aber dann erstmal mit nem billigen Board



Jeder Kühler hat Kühlrippen um die Fläche zu vergrößern, ein Pot hat am Boden auch irgendeine Art der Flächenmaximierung. Selbst wenn der HS zu 95% direkten Kontakt mit Dice hat werden die Temps schlechter sein als mit einem Pot.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Dezember 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Biostar T-Power I45, Asus Rampage Extreme, eventuell auch noch EVGA/XFX nForce 790i Ultra Sli mit NB Pot


 
Die taugen nicht viel für die alten 90nm CPUs ala Celeron. Ein P5B-Deluxe ist fast Baugleich mit einem Commando!

PS: Gute Mobos sind aber schwer zu bekommen

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (25. Dezember 2010)

Jap Commando ist echt super...
Hab noch eins aber ich brauch es auch noch


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2010)

Bis zu diesem Punkt:



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Und hätte noch bessere Temps, ich behaupte mal beständige -60° und tiefer, da ja zwischen dem Die und dem -79° kalten DICE nur eine 3mm Kupferschicht liegen würde (der HS Halt).



wars noch okay 

Also die Temperatur wird wesentlich schlechter sein und vorallem sehr stark schwanken. Bedenke, dass sich um das DICE eine kleine Gasschicht bildet und somit kein direkter und guter Kontakt möglich ist. Du hast außerdem eine wesentlich kleinere Oberfläche die mit DICE in Berührung kommt verglichen mit einem Pot. Also ich würde behaupten du kommst bei übertakteter CPU damit nicht mal unter 0°C


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Dezember 2010)

@ Acard bzw. Raid Frage
 Acard sollte mit jedem DDR2 RAM laufen ist wie iRAM von Gigabyte nur eben mit DDR2 statt DDR
Ob sie ICH10R klar kommt mit 3 Laufwerken weis ich leider nicht, noch nie getestet

@Board Suche für 90nm
Die neuen Boards können oft nicht mehr mit diesen alten Prozessoren umgehen. Such dir am besten ein Board mit P965 oder P975 Chipsatz da gibt es neben dem Commando auch noch andere gute. Für alles unter LN2 braucht man nicht immer das absolute Top Board. Gerade bei den P4's brauchst du ja keinen sehr hohen FSB. Wenn man natürlich noch ein Commando bekommt immer kaufen, die werden langsam rar.

@Direkt DIce Kühlung
Keine gute Idee. Die Temps sind nicht besser, weil sich ja Gleichgewicht zw Dice Temp und HS Temp egal ob mit Pot oder ohne bei der gleichen Temp einstellt. Die fehlende Pufferwirkung, der schlechtere Wärmeübergang auf Grund des fehlenden Propanols und die Verklumpunggefahr sind schon 3 Argumente die dagegen sprechen. Du kannst es gerne testen und berichten.


----------



## blackbolt (26. Dezember 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> CPU Takt ist nicht immer alles.
> Man kann auch mit einem i7 unter Wasser mit ~ 4,6GHz gut Punkte holen  (die GraKa muss natürlich auch mitmachen)



kann ich nur bestätigen
 habe gestern noch einen kleinen gebencht mit nur 4,4GHz auf meinem i5-760
Blackbolt's 28888 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 702/1107MHz

Blackbolt's 17853 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 702/1107MHz

es kommt auch viel auf die graka an wie oft die halt durchgerockt wurde

mit der GTX 275 war nichts zu holen obwohl ich sie auch recht hoch getacktet habe
Blackbolt's 23004 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 721/1250MHz

also es müssen nicht immer 5GHz +  unter dice oder ln2 sein um gut punkte zu machen


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wozu brauchts du bei 1.18V denn bei dem i5 ne Wakü  Da hättste ja sogar noch unter Boxed machen können^^
Ich muss mir auch die 88er Serie zulegen und mal durch meinen i7 rocken, der geht so auf 4.4...


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Dezember 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Biostar T-Power I45, Asus Rampage Extreme, eventuell auch noch EVGA/XFX nForce 790i Ultra Sli mit NB Pot
> Das DFI ist auch gut, aber DFI Bios ist naja...Geschmackssache sagens wir so


Das Rampage Extreme kann 90nm CPUs, aber das Rampage Formula nicht? Was dasn  Jedenfalls hab ich halt n Formula und 90nm sind inder Compatibility Chart nicht aufzufinden...

Naja gut werd mich dann mal auf die Suche begeben^^ Also für 90nm lieber P965, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Mega Rage (26. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das Rampage Extreme kann 90nm CPUs, aber das Rampage Formula nicht? Was dasn  Jedenfalls hab ich halt n Formula und 90nm sind inder Compatibility Chart nicht aufzufinden...
> 
> Naja gut werd mich dann mal auf die Suche begeben^^ Also für 90nm lieber P965, seh ich das richtig?


 
Ah ich hab ganz vergessen das du jetzt mein Formula hast
Doch das kann auch zumindest Pentium D und ich hatte auch mal einen Presscot drauf. Ich denke aber ein Commando wäre besser geeignet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja Pentium D geht, aber die alten 90nm Celerons beispielsweise nicht ^^ Und bist du dir bei dem Prescott sicher? Klar wär ein Commando oder so besser, aber wenn die überhaupt laufen ist ja auch schonmal was ^^ 
Die Celerons kriegt man ja hinterhergeschmissen, zum Pot krieg ich noch gratis einen dazu ^^ (danke hirschi )


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Leider sind Commandos sehr schwer/teuer zu bekommen... fast so schlimm wie die P5E3 Premiums (direkt 2.1V VCore im BIOS einstellbar)


----------



## Mega Rage (26. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ja Pentium D geht, aber die alten 90nm Celerons beispielsweise nicht ^^ Und bist du dir bei dem Prescott sicher? Klar wär ein Commando oder so besser, aber wenn die überhaupt laufen ist ja auch schonmal was ^^
> Die Celerons kriegt man ja hinterhergeschmissen, zum Pot krieg ich noch gratis einen dazu ^^ (danke hirschi )


 
Ja Prescott war es ganz sicher, allerdings wars ein Pentium 4 505.
Vllt spackt das Board auch nur mit den alten 90nm Celerons



theLamer schrieb:


> Leider sind Commandos sehr schwer/teuer zu bekommen... fast so schlimm wie die P5E3 Premiums (direkt 2.1V VCore im BIOS einstellbar)


 


Guck mal hier: Forum de Luxx


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Dezember 2010)

Da sind die neuen Asus Bretter noch am geilsten^^ 2.4V einstellbar an vCore ohne jegliche Mods und davon kommen dann auch 2.35V in etwa bei aktivierter LLC unter Last an.#

@Rage: Der 505 steht auch nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, vlt gehen die Celerons dann ja auch^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Dezember 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Ram ?
Forum de Luxx
6GB für 100€, der Typ meinte er macht 1000mhz 6-9-6-24 oder so mit bei 1,65.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ist aber ein Deluxe @ Premium, kein Original Premium.
Wäre so also ob ich aufs Rampage Formula das Extreme BIOS flashe und es als ultimatives S775-Mainboard verticke.

Und: Ist X38 und nicht X48!



			
				Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind die neuen Asus Bretter noch am geilsten^^ 2.4V einstellbar an  vCore ohne jegliche Mods und *davon kommen dann auch 2.35V in etwa bei  aktivierter LLC unter Last an*


Daa gib mir mal bitte eine Quelle mit Beweis an 
Das glaub ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## fuzz3l (26. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Deluxe @ Premium, kein Original Premium.
> Wäre so also ob ich aufs Rampage Formula das Extreme BIOS flashe und es als ultimatives S775-Mainboard verticke.
> 
> Und: Ist X38 und nicht X48!



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das Umflashen vom Deluxe aufs Premium ein guter Weg ist, das Board zu verbessern 
Das haben ganz viele gemacht und ich selber hatte auch mal kurze Zeit eins gehabt und es steht einem richtigem Premium in nichts nach, zumal der vCore Mod schon drauf ist 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Dezember 2010)

Da bei meiner CPU nem 920 bei 48xx schluß ist, möcht ich mir gern n 950 zulegen, jemand mal n link oder ne persönliche Erfahrung für mich, mit welcher Batch man da gut beraten wäre?


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Genau die selbe Frage, hatte ich auch die letzten Tage, ich hab mir jetzt einfach einen bei HOH bestellt


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Dezember 2010)

Na so einfach, das ist mir zu ungewiß. hab nun schon einige Schrottis gesehn. Da würd ich Gold gegen Eisen tauschen und für Eisen gibts nix im Bot.
Aber wäre nettig, wenn de mir mal deine dann nennen würdest inkl evtl schon vorhandener Ergebnisse


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Dezember 2010)

Frag doch mal Dr.House hier im Forum 
Der hat auch einen 950.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub ich weiss welchen Ram ich mir hole : exceleram Rippler DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (ERB301A) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Für den Preis macht man nix, aber auch rein gar nix falsch.

Oh Sry für Doppelpost 
Bitte schnell löschen....


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Rippler laufen richtig gut


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ich benutze 3*2GB GSkill Trident 1600 6-7-6-18, die laufen bei 1600 mit 6-7-5-15@1.65V


----------



## @rne (26. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Ram ?
> Forum de Luxx
> 6GB für 100€, der Typ meinte er macht 1000mhz 6-9-6-24 oder so mit bei 1,65.




Ja, der Typ ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs. 
Schau einfach mal in den Test den ich dort verlinkt habe. Diese Ergebnisse hatte ich im OC Test erreicht.
Sind PSC Chips, für eine etwas höhere Güte normale Werte. 



theLamer schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Deluxe @ Premium, kein Original Premium.
> Wäre so also ob ich aufs Rampage Formula das Extreme BIOS flashe und es als ultimatives S775-Mainboard verticke.
> 
> Und: Ist X38 und nicht X48!



Nein, so ist es nicht. Mache deine Erfahrungen mit den Brettern  RF zu RE geht nicht so einfach und bringt nichts, die Spannungsregelung funktioniert dann nicht mehr.

Gleichwohl hat euer bekannter Member Freakezoit sich das Board schon unter den Nagel gerissen und ich warte auf seine Zahlung. Er ist ein Kenner


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich glaube aber ich entscheide mich doch für einen anderen 

LG


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du jetzt den Ram?
Wieviel ist für euch eine 8800GT mit 512MB wert?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Dezember 2010)

max 25 €


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also sagen wir mal mit Versand inklusive 30 Euro?


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Dezember 2010)

single oder Dual Slot?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Dezember 2010)

Schreib das lieber in den MP, wertschätzungen sind nur da zulässig afaik.


----------



## zcei (26. Dezember 2010)

Da Roman hier anwesend ist (und natürlich auch House, Stephan und McZonk) und somit Mods, ist das hier eh ein Thread der weitaus mehr Freiheiten genießt als andere, die nicht in der RuKa stecken 

Das soll nicht beleidigend/abwertend was auch immer klingen, aber mir kommt das so vor. Besonders das Thema "Offtopic" manchmal :p

aber dagegen hab ich nix


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Da Roman hier anwesend ist (und natürlich auch House, Stephan und McZonk) und somit Mods, ist das hier eh ein Thread der weitaus mehr Freiheiten genießt als andere, die nicht in der RuKa stecken
> 
> Das soll nicht beleidigend/abwertend was auch immer klingen, aber mir kommt das so vor. Besonders das Thema "Offtopic" manchmal :p
> 
> aber dagegen hab ich nix



Muss ja keiner wissen 

Alle weiteren Wertschätzungen/Handel kommen trotzdem in den Marktplatz!


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Dezember 2010)

Haa, siehste !
Ich wusste doch, dass Roman nen Streber ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt den Ram?


Natürlich was denn sonst 
Den hier : exceleram Rippler DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (ERB301A) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Oder den : Patriot Viper II Sector 7 DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (PV736G1600LLK) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

EDIT:
Oder den hier für meinen i7 : *http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/eu/a537041.html
Ich weiss es nicht 
*


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde schon ein Tripplechannel Kit nehmen. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Die hier sind top:Super Talent Chrome Series DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-21 (DDR3-1600) (WB160UX6G6)
Oder hier was günstigeres:ADATA XPG X Series DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600)
Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit  6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C7D3K3/6GX)


----------



## blackbolt (27. Dezember 2010)

So bin jetzt auch im 300 punkte club


*3DMark2001 SE* - *73900 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @684/1080MHz)

*3DMark06* - *16024 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @684/1080MHz)

 *Aquamark* - *279105 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @684/1080MHz)

 *3DMark05* - *27196 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @684/1080MHz)

 *3DMark03* - *45463 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @684/1080MHz)

ich denke da geht aber noch was
mfg


----------



## Matti OC (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich verwende immer nur 2X2 GB, mit 3x2 GB oder 6x2GB ist die 3D Socre etwas weniger. 

lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich verwende immer nur 2X2 GB, mit 3x2 GB oder 6x2GB ist die 3D Socre etwas weniger.
> 
> lg Matti



Seht ihr ^^
Ich nehm jetzt auch nur noch 4GB, ist auch günstiger so ein Kit....
Zb hier Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-14900U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMT4GX3M2A2000C8) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Mit welcher Begründung solllte ich Tri Channel nehmen ?


----------



## DerBrain (27. Dezember 2010)

@Master 

wie laufen den die XMS überleg auch welche Dual ich mir zulegen soll


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Ka wie die laufen....Ich denke aber doch gut 
Hab sie ja noch nicht, aber ich würde mir die oder ähnliche die Tage zulegen für meinen i7 920....

LG

@blackbolt:
Glückwunsch


----------



## DerBrain (27. Dezember 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja gespannt .... Hatte schon an die exceleram Rippler ins Auge gefasst Yellow sein Tripple Review hat mich schon überzeugt !


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

L O L  schon mitbekommen? Radeon HD 6950 zu Radeon HD 6970 freigeschaltet (Update) - 27.12.2010 - ComputerBase
Geht anscheinend mit allen verfügbaren 6950er Karten  Und nebenbei bemerkt wurde die 6950 mal über Nacht auf 232€ verbilligt bei Mix-Computer ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Okay...
Ich kaufe den hier : 4GB CORSAIR CL8 Dominator GT PC3-16000 KIT


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe mit Corsair in letzter Zeit nur Probleme gehabt Ich habe 2 unterschiedliche Kits gekauft, eins davon waren Domi GT´s....und keins davon lief stabil auf meinem Mainboard


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Welches Mainboard ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, hab jetzt mal angerufen bei der Firma hier und die verkaufen das Trockeneis zu minimal 20kg und dann 2.50€/kg... Was braucht man, um 20kg DICE wegzukriegen und wie lange hält das? ^^

Und hab noch ne andere Firma gefunden, die verkaufens zu 1.50€/kg, nur dann halt + 10€ Versand und + 10€ Thermobox... 

Ich glaub ich veranstalte mal ne Benchsession, dann rechnet sich das eher  In NRW/Raum Paderborn, wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Es waren beides Gigabyte Mainboards, ein EP45T Extreme und ein X58A-UD7 Corsair verbaut an schlechten Tagen gerne mal minderwertige RamsDie denken, das sie sich sowas als Marktführer erlauben können, dafür laufen sie angeblich auf Asus Mainbaords gut. Also ich persönlich fasse keine Corsair mehr an


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Hm ich hab ein Asus Board 
@Masterchief79,
Session ? Gerne 
2,5€/kg ist ein bisschen extrem teuer...
Dann würde ich dass Dice für 1€/kg mitbringen...


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Es waren beides Gigabyte Mainboards, ein EP45T Extreme und ein X58A-UD7 Corsair verbaut an schlechten Tagen gerne mal minderwertige RamsDie denken, das sie sich sowas als Marktführer erlauben können, dafür laufen sie angeblich auf Asus Mainbaords gut. Also ich persönlich fasse keine Corsair mehr an




Also das kann ich mal ganz und gar nicht bestätigen. Nutze Corsair ram schon seit P4 (DDR1) Hauptsächlich nutze ich Asus boards, aber auf einem GA x58 UD9 hatte ich absolut keine Probleme mit meinen GT's 2000cl7, selbst bei 6x2gb nicht.

Gruß Maggus


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das meine ich ja mit nicht gleichbleibender Güte bei Corsair Rams Also ich bin von Corsair einfach nur enttäusch worden, und werde mir keine Ram´s mehr von denen kaufen und.


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Es waren beides Gigabyte Mainboards, ein EP45T Extreme und ein X58A-UD7 Corsair verbaut an schlechten Tagen gerne mal minderwertige RamsDie denken, das sie sich sowas als Marktführer erlauben können, dafür laufen sie angeblich auf Asus Mainbaords gut. Also ich persönlich fasse keine Corsair mehr an



So einen Schwachsinn hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gelesen.... Sorry.
Ich hab dir doch geschrieben dass die i7-optimierten Kits eigentlich immer Probleme bereiten auf den S775-Boards, da hättest du auch fast jedes anderes Kit von G.Skill, ST, Patriot etc nehmen können.
Warum sie auf dem UD7 nicht laufen kann ich nur spekulieren, aber ab und zu kommen Inkompatibilitäten halt mal vor.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also meine jetzigen i7 optimierten Gskill Tridents laufen 1a auf dem EP45T Extreme. Und kurzzeitig hatte ich no Name DDR3 der lief auch ohne Probleme. Nur Corsair ging gar nichts.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja egal...
Hab mir gerade auch noch einen neuen TFT zum benchen gekauft :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Hanns-G HW191DP,DVI, 5ms, Widescreen
Und noch ne Corsair H70....
Mal gucken welche Lüfter ich da auf den Radi mache...


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2010)

War halt Weihnachten, manche bekommen Geschenke, manche Geld
Ich bekomme morgen meinen i7 950


----------



## Matti OC (27. Dezember 2010)

HI, -Weihnachten- da fällt mir ein, dass ich doch was bekommen habe:

Kingston: KHX 1866 CL9 1,35 Volt  

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hm ich hab ein Asus Board
> @Masterchief79,
> Session ? Gerne
> 2,5€/kg ist ein bisschen extrem teuer...
> Dann würde ich dass Dice für 1€/kg mitbringen...


Ja ist recht teuer, aber dafür muss ich den Versand nicht bezahlen und die Thermobox auch nicht, die kann ich hinterher wieder da abgeben... So ist das wenn man hinterm Mond lebt^^ Wär natürlich mal was zusammen ne Session zu machen  Also ich sag mal so 4-5 Leute könnten wir insgesamt sein, wie gesagt um Paderborn, wer wär dabei?


----------



## Mega Rage (27. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ja ist recht teuer, aber dafür muss ich den Versand nicht bezahlen und die Thermobox auch nicht, die kann ich hinterher wieder da abgeben... So ist das wenn man hinterm Mond lebt^^ Wär natürlich mal was zusammen ne Session zu machen  Also ich sag mal so 4-5 Leute könnten wir insgesamt sein, wie gesagt um Paderborn, wer wär dabei?



Uff ne des sind von mir aus fast 500km, ich bin schon mal raus.
Du kannst ja im Bench-Sessions Unterforum mal das ganze vorstellen und einen Termin festlegen, dann sind warscheinlich auch mehr Leute interessiert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Für mich sinds "nur" ca. 200km....

PS:
Hab mir gerade noch ne PS2 Maus und Tastatur und für 60€ Lüfter gekauft...
Jaja unser Bencherleben ist teuer....


----------



## theLamer (27. Dezember 2010)

Boa wie langsam der Bot gerade wieder ist, braucht ja Stunden um alles zu laden...


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Nen Thread deswegen werd ich jetzt erstmal noch nicht aufmachen, weil das noch von ner Menge Faktoren abhängt wann das jetzt stattfindet.. Zum Beispiel brauche ich noch meinen E3400, E4300 und Celeron 346, der Pot fehlt auch noch und ob ich nächste Woche arbeiten gehe steht auch noch nicht fest. ^^
Und wo mein letztes Paket mit Hermes schon 4 Wochen auf dem Weg ist, kann man mir ein bisschen Skepsis nicht absprechen


----------



## Semih91 (27. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Monitor, den hab ich auch 
Nur ist meiner bei einem Freund, weil der nach über 3 1/2Jahren den Greist aufgegeben hat, dank Überspannung


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Hehe und wie ist er so ?


----------



## Semih91 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mir hat er gefallen, hat seine Dienste treu geleistet 
Natürlich kann man so ein Monitor mit einem BX2450 oder ähnliches nciht vergleichen, aber für die damalige Technik und der Preis war er einfach Klasse


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Jap, zumal er "nur" als Benchmonitor dient...


----------



## Semih91 (27. Dezember 2010)

Nur? 
Haha wenn meiner erst repariert wird, dann kann ich ihn auch als Benchmoni benutzen


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Meint ihr es tut auch erstmal ein 15€ Multimeter ? 
VOLTCRAFT® VC-130 Digital-Multimeter, VC100-Serie 2000 Counts CAT III 250 V im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Dezember 2010)

Wieso erstmal ? hab des auch, des passt. Solange du halt keine 2 Spannungen gleichzeitig auslesen willst geht das klar.


----------



## Papzt (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin.
Welches Board soll ich für meine Bartons nehmen? 
Das MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum oder eins von meinen Asus a7n8x deluxe? Weiß einer von euch welches besser geht?


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Dezember 2010)

Ok Jan...
Dann nehm ich das doch


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Meint ihr es tut auch erstmal ein 15€ Multimeter ?
> VOLTCRAFT® VC-130 Digital-Multimeter, VC100-Serie 2000 Counts CAT III 250 V im Conrad Online Shop



Meine Multimeter haben 6,99 gekostet und verrichten ihren Dienst.
OBI.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Dezember 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Moin.
> Welches Board soll ich für meine Bartons nehmen?
> Das MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum oder eins von meinen Asus a7n8x deluxe? Weiß einer von euch welches besser geht?



sollten sich beide nicht viel nehmen, weil sie beide den nforce chipsatz haben. ich würde beim testen mit dem asus board anfangen


----------



## Papzt (27. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar danke. mal sehen wie die mitspielen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Grade ne Phobya 400 12V erstanden, jetzt bau ich testweise meine Wakü wieder auf, um auch ohne DICE etwas mehr Kühlleistung zu haben  Mora2 Pro und ein Ventilator daneben dürfte für CPU only ja reichen, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

Apropos Kühlung:
was würdet ihr max nem 6-kern i7 an spannung geben unter wakü?
(radi kann wahlweise nach draußen gestellt werden und dann auf 3°C wassertemp ruterkühlen)


----------



## Mega Rage (28. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Grade ne Phobya 400 12V erstanden, jetzt bau ich testweise meine Wakü wieder auf, um auch ohne DICE etwas mehr Kühlleistung zu haben  Mora2 Pro und ein Ventilator daneben dürfte für CPU only ja reichen, oder?



Am besten noch Alkohol als Kühlmittel nehmen und alles auf der Terasse aufbauen.Nachts.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

Geht die Rev. jetzt schon am Samstag los ? 

Da war die Post aber fleißig (Anhang)
Mein TFT ist auch schon da...
Und meine Domis und das R2E etc kommt die Tage...
Weihnachten ist toll 

PS:
Wenn ich das Bild so sehe, glaub ich, dass mir auch ne DSLR gut tun würde


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Jo, die Post ist heute schnell unterwegsMein i7 950 ist auch da Was mich nur wundert, ist die hohe Standartvid von 1.26V Jetzt wird er erstmal getestet.


----------



## der8auer (28. Dezember 2010)

VID sagt nichts aus... Hatte schon E8600er mit extrem niedriger VID aber mehr Maxtakt hats auch nicht gebracht


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Der scheint auf jeden Fall gut zu gehen Jetzt weis ich zu 100%, das der i7 920 letztes Mal limitiert hat, bei dem war bei BCLK209 Schluß, jetzt bin ich bei stabilen 215 Das reicht schon zu theoretischen 5160MHz.
Bringt es mir was, den BCLK noch weiter hoch zu treiben für 3D?


----------



## Lower (28. Dezember 2010)

Da der BCLK mit UCLK und DRAM zusammenhängt, denke ich mal, dass in Kombination das Ganze einen Vorteil bringen wird 

lg Lower


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Uncore teste ich erst später. Ich hab schon mal stabile BCLK 220
Edit:225 geht schon nicht mehr, also maximum liegt irgendwo zwischen 220 und 225. Werde jetzt testen, ob ich den Uncore über 4000 bekomme.


----------



## Lower (28. Dezember 2010)

Schick  Hast du ihn gebraucht gekauft oder hast du dir nen neuen geholt?

Mich erwartet in den nächsten Tagen auch nen gutes Stück


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Neu, bei HOH. Bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen


----------



## Lower (28. Dezember 2010)

Jub, der 950er ist wirklich ne gute CPU für preisbewusste 3D Bencher 

Mit dem hohen Multi erreicht man fast immer stabile 4.7-4.9 GHz für 3D (Dice)

lg Lower


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Uncore macht er aber nicht 4000, selbst mit 1,4V VTT. 3800 sind aber mit 1,35V stabil Ich hab mal gelesen, das die Gigabyte MB für nen hohen Uncore viel VTT brauchen Aber mehr wie 1,4V VTT werde ich mit WaKü nicht riskieren.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

Uncoretakt is im CPUZ die NB Frequency, stimmts?


----------



## theLamer (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ist so.


----------



## Lower (28. Dezember 2010)

1.425 kannste ihm noch zutrauen, mehr würde ich auch nicht geben :S

Ich freu mich schon auf den 980X, hoffentlich kommt er bald. B320


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den 980X, hoffentlich kommt er bald. B320



Ohja   
Dann komm ich Ostern zu dir mit GPUs und wir machen ihn kalt


----------



## Lower (28. Dezember 2010)

Nene ich mach ihn vorher schon kalt


----------



## nulchking (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann grade mein Passwort bei HWbot nicht abrufen, doof wenn man es vergessen hat -.-"

Da kommt diese Fehlermeldung:


> The password retrieval process failed by an unforseen error: Mail server connection failed; nested exception is javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: uit.telenet.be, port: 25, response: 421. Please contact hwbot staff.


----------



## der8auer (28. Dezember 2010)

Hast PN


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Dezember 2010)

Wen ich meine Hardware zum Benchen raus ider an Fenster stelle, sollte ich aufpassen wegen kondensat an der Hardware!?


----------



## der8auer (28. Dezember 2010)

Kondenswasser entsteht wenn die Hardware kälter ist als die Umgebungstemperatur. In deinem Fall ist die Luft kälter also passiert nichts


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke und am Sonntag hatte ich -15°C, hatte aber angst die unbegründet war wie ich jetzt weis


----------



## Turrican (28. Dezember 2010)

ja, roman hat recht.
wenn du die hardware aber wieder ins warme bringst entsteht natürlich kondensation. 
das ist quasi wie wenn du im winter als brillenträger ins warme kommst und dann kurz "blind" bist.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> ja, roman hat recht.
> wenn du die hardware aber wieder ins warme bringst entsteht natürlich kondensation.
> das ist quasi wie wenn du im winter als brillenträger ins warme kommst und dann kurz "blind" bist.



Warte eine weile und föne es etwas das sollte doch reichen!


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Vorteil des Winters  Die niedrige Aussentemp, ich werde auch mal meinen Radi ans offende Fenster stellen.

edit:
Wie immer ist der Bot mal wieder down ...
Langsam gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

DIe haben aber geschrieben, dass es ne downtime gibt von 17-18 uhr


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

Echt ?
Oh....
Egal trotzdem ist er auch so immer down


----------



## OCPerformance (28. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Echt ?
> Oh....
> Egal trotzdem ist er auch so immer down



Stimmt ist bei HWB immer auffällig.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Was kann ich einem i7 mit WaKü maximal zumuten an Spannung und Temperatur? Bei 4,4GHz will er schon 1,43V Kerntemperatur liegt bei 70 Grad.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Was kann ich einem i7 mit WaKü maximal zumuten an Spannung und Temperatur? Bei 4,4GHz will er schon 1,43V Kerntemperatur liegt bei 70 Grad.



das hab ich vor 2 seiten schonmal gefragt...ohne antwort


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Dezember 2010)

Spannung kannst du geben soviel wie du mutig bist 
Ich denke 1,4V bei einem i7 ist okay, aber das kommt auch auf die Temps an.

PS: Meist skalieren die i7 ab 1,45 - 1,5V eh kaumnoch auf Spannung

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

oh... ich lass den schon wieder auf 1,55 rattern. Kacke -.-
Ich brauch kälteres wasser.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Aber bevor den Gulfi himmelst, sende ihn lieber zu Verwertung zu mir


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

ja weis auch net. die temps sind immer so sau niedirg. ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass da was kaputt gehen kann 
20°C unter last bei 1,55V.... mal echt ^^


hab eben die 8800 gtx getestet. gab wieder gut punkte, aber auch bei dieser karte habe ich richtig niedrige 3dmark03 und vantage punkte. also irgendwas muss da immernoch im hintern sein. hab schon so viele tweaks angewand. ich vermute langsam, dass irgendwie der sechskerner da nen dickes limit setzt.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Im Vantage und 3DMark 06 sollten deine 6 Kerne eigentlich gut rocken


----------



## zøtac (28. Dezember 2010)

Es geht aber nicht immer um die Temperatur - Leckströme undso


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

9211 punkte nur, bei 648/1568/1050....
gulfi @ 4840
ram auf 1050 (2100)
uncore auf 4200

oh... ih sehe gerade, dass HT aus war. das könnte ein grund sein


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Für 06er und Vantage HT on


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Dezember 2010)

Nimmst du auch schön XP für 06 etc ?


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Dezember 2010)

@Vaykir

Ein GT skaliert besser auf Spannung als ein 920, welchen ich mit meinen Angabene meinte! Dem GT kannste 1,5V geben und wenn deine Temp wirklich auf unglaublichen 20°C ist, dann passt dein Wert schon.

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Mit meinem i7 950 ist leider mit WaKü schon bei 4,5GHz Schluß. BCLK geht bis 220. An welcher Schraube kann ich noch drehen?


----------



## OCPerformance (28. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Moose83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was kann ich einem i7 mit WaKü maximal zumuten an Spannung und Temperatur? Bei 4,4GHz will er schon 1,43V Kerntemperatur liegt bei 70 Grad.
> ...




BEi 20-30 weniger an Temps dürfte nochmal was an OC drin sein.

Auf dauer sind die 70° nicht gesund auch wenn sie noch im Rahmen liegen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Nimmst du auch schön XP für 06 etc ?



ja sicha. ich benche nur den vantage auf win7.


die temps kommen nur zustande, wenn ich das fenster aufmache. wenn dabei zusätzlich noch die wakü draußen steht, sinds meinstens äußere lufttemps (also atm um die 0°C => wassertemp ca 3°C).

im moment läuft er ja nur auf 1,35V @4,2ghz, allerdings bei 20-30°C.
in dem kreislauf liegen allerdings noch chipsatz und grafikkarte, die ja ebenfalls heizen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Dezember 2010)

Sry .....aber wenn ich mich nicht irre solltest du bei 3° Wassertemperatur massig Kondenswasser an den Schläuchen haben 

Oder steht dein Rechner auch draußen


----------



## OCPerformance (28. Dezember 2010)

Entweder nen zweiten Kreis auf machen GPU, NB und rest, so das CPU separat ist.

Oder nen Durchlaufkühler/Chiller reinhängen. (Hailea)




True Monkey schrieb:


> Sry .....aber wenn ich mich nicht irre  solltest du bei 3° Wassertemperatur massig Kondenswasser an den  Schläuchen haben
> 
> Oder steht dein Rechner auch draußen



isolieren.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

nö, aber wenns fenster auf ist, isses hier drin auch nur gute 5-10°C, wenn überhaupt.
und kondenswasser bildet sich ja nicht instant und auch net literweise, sonder nach und nach. so lange steht das system aber nicht unter kälte. ich heize es zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf um dem kram vorzubeugen 

HRHR, das sähe bestimmt geil aus. 13mm armaflex um 13mm schläuche. gibt nen nettes paket jedenfalls.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Also ich stelle da immer den ganzen PC aufn Balkon Werde ich morgen auch noch mal machen, da der 950er nicht so gut geht.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Dezember 2010)

da liegen aber noch 50cm schnee drauf


----------



## OCPerformance (28. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, aber wenns fenster auf ist, isses hier drin auch nur gute 5-10°C, wenn überhaupt.
> und kondenswasser bildet sich ja nicht instant und auch net literweise, sonder nach und nach. so lange steht das system aber nicht unter kälte. ich heize es zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf um dem kram vorzubeugen
> 
> HRHR, das sähe bestimmt geil aus. 13mm armaflex um 13mm schläuche. gibt nen nettes paket jedenfalls.





Klar sieht bisl dick aus. 


http://www.abload.de/img/1_jd600512tg0l.jpg


----------



## theLamer (28. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ein nettes Setup zu Testzwecken und Wasser-Benching.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Mein Setup für morgen ist einfach PC auf den Balkon, bei -10GradDer i7 ist heute bei normaler Wassertemp schon mit 4,6GHz gelaufen(HT off) und 4,5GHz mit HT on Mal schauen, ob er morgen mit HT auf 4,7GHz läuft Kann ich für ne Vali auch nur 1Kern anlassen? Ist die dann gültig?


----------



## RoccoESA (28. Dezember 2010)

ich muss für solche Spielchen erst mal Schnee wegschippen ... wenn ich nur die Massenträgheit überwinden könnt ...

die Vali ist auch mit einem Kern gültig


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Rocco wartet nur bis ich vorbei komme und den Schnee vom Balkon räume. Und er sitzt in der warmen Stube und gibt Anweisungen.( nee nee, das kannst voll vergessen)

lg


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Gilt das für Super Pi und Pi Fast auch? Kann ich da auch nur einen Kern aktiv lassen und mit dem Benchen?


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja sicher, nur macht das nicht mit einen 970/980, dann sind sie gleich kaputt

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Jep.
Sind beides nur Singlethreadbenches und somit wird auch nur ein Kern für ein gültiges Ergebnis nötig.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

ähm weis iener von euch die tatsächliche vmem von ner 8800 gtx (A2)?
ich lese immer überall 1,95V, aber wenn ich bei meinen beiden messe sind da schon 2,2V drauf oO
dann kann ich mir den vmem mod nämlich sparen


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nen i7 950Also kann ich für SuperPI und Pifast gleich mit 1 Kern booten, genial, danke Und 3DMark 03/05, wieviel Kerne bringen da was, HT bei denen mach ich ja schon aus. Da komme ich mit 4 Kernen schon auf 4,6GHz mit WaKü.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

shit!
jetzt hab ich eben aus versehen eine der beiden 8800 gtx gegrillt!
das kommt davon wenn man nicht isolierte teile unbeaufsichtigt rumliegen klässt. ein knall, etwas feuer und der spannungswandler liegt in den ewigen jagdgründen. knaarrr! naja mal gucken ob ich da nen neuen dranlöten kann. das ärgert mich jetzt irgendwie total -.-


ps: 300er marke geknackt


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ps: 300er marke geknackt


 
Super 

Man du legst dich ja richtig ins Zeug. Mach deinen GT doch mal richtig kalt 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann man eigentlich auch nen i7@Singlecore auf PC Mark benchen und das zählt dann als Single-CPU Ergebnis? Oder war das nicht mal bei wPrime so mit den aktiven Cores?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

nein. es geht nur noch oben mit der kernzahl. wäre sonst ja unfair


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Aber mit 1 Kern booten und PiFast und SuperPi benchen und als i7 950 eintragen ist das erlaubt? Und wieviel Kerne für 3DMark 03/05?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

Pifast und super pi nutzen doch eh nur ein kern, von daher ist es gerechtfertigt, wenn man nur ein kern an hat.

Warum sollte man das beim 970/980 nicht machen?

@ icke&er
ja nächstes jahr kommt da nen dice pot drauf.
allein macht das eh kein spaß.

atm bench ich gerade meine 5870. die wirft eigl auch ganz gut was ab, aber ich bekomme den 3dmark03 unter win7 nciht zum laufen. und im 05er + 01SE gibts auch nur gnadenpunkte. kp warum 


edit:
oh... fürn 3dmark03 muss man vista sp1 kompatibilität eintragen.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Aber mit 1 Kern booten und PiFast und SuperPi benchen und als i7 950 eintragen ist das erlaubt? Und wieviel Kerne für 3DMark 03/05?



logo ist das erlaubt, bei den single threaded benchmarks kann man ja die kern anzahl nicht auswählen und alle ergebnisse kommen in eine und die selbe liste. wenn man aber wprime und pcmark05 benchst, die beide bei hwbot noch zusätzlich bei der kernanzahl unterschieden werden, darf man nur mehr kerne aktivieren als der prozessor normalerweise hat. was so gut wie jeden intel ausschließt und sich nur an amd bencher richtet die kerne frei schalten können.

testet doch mal auch wie groß der unterschied zw. 2 kernen und 4 kernen und 6 kernen ist beim 03er. und wie viel schneller man mit 2 kernen sein müsste um das Ergebnis von 4 kernen zu erreichen oder umgekehrt. Bei 05er würde ich immer alle Kerne nehmen, weil der auch sehr CPU und Speicher abhängig ist.


----------



## Shi (29. Dezember 2010)

Jungs, kurze Frage, läuft ein Xeon E5504 auf einem Asus P6X58D Premium?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Pifast und super pi nutzen doch eh nur ein kern, von daher ist es gerechtfertigt, wenn man nur ein kern an hat.
> 
> Warum sollte man das beim 970/980 nicht machen?


 
weil dabei schon massig 980er gestorben sind 

Kein witz ...wenn du beim 980er nur mit einen Kern fährst ist die Chance recht hoch das es das letzte ist was er macht


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Sind die so empfindlich? Kann mir das bei einem Blomi auch passieren? 
Aber für PCMark 05 also alle Kerne ohne HT?


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade etwas gebencht. ASUS Mars on air und GTX285 @ DICE.

6 Ergebnisse = 158,3 Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne nur Berichte vom 980x .....und da sollte man das auf keinen Fall machen


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

@der8auer, aber im Vantage habe ich deine Mars geknackt:Moose83's 25491 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 780/1225MHz
Aber hübsche Ergebnisse!


----------



## Hollywood (29. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe gerade etwas gebencht. ASUS Mars on air und GTX285 @ DICE.
> 
> 6 Ergebnisse = 158,3 Punkte



Gerade etwas gebencht? 
Gute Arbeit Roman! 
36k vor dem Jahreswechsel? 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute, bringt es (und wenn ja, wie viel )mehr Performance Benchmarks außer PcMark auf ner SSD auszuführn ? Sowohl 3D als auch 2D ?


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @der8auer, aber im Vantage habe ich deine Mars geknackt:Moose83's 25491 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 780/1225MHz



Morgen nicht mehr  Mein Vantage Ergebnis war mit meiner ersten Mars die relativ bescheiden zu übertakten war. Meine aktuelle geht wesentlich besser. Da werde ich nachlegen 



Hollywood schrieb:


> Gerade etwas gebencht?
> Gute Arbeit Roman!
> 36k vor dem Jahreswechsel?
> 
> ...



Jau heute ca. 10h mit DICE  Habe noch ein paar Kg übrig. Thx!




Professor Frink schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bringt es (und wenn ja, wie  viel )mehr Performance Benchmarks außer PcMark auf ner SSD auszuführn ?  Sowohl 3D als auch 2D ?



Nein. Bei den 3DMarks hat es keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde heute oder morgen auch noch mal nachlegen, mein jetztiger i7 macht ein paar hundert Megaherz mehr und vielleicht auch bei -15 Grad heute 4,7-4,8GHz Aber egal, alles fürs Team


----------



## Hollywood (29. Dezember 2010)

@ Roman

Verheitz den GT nicht! 
Der geht richtig gut! Hoffe, dass Du im Jänner hier bist! 
Dann das alles noch mal unter LN2! 
Bin stolz auf dich! 

Hollywood


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2010)

Thanks 

Problem ist, dass die CPU mit einem vCore über 1,7v nicht laufen will. Kann aber auch an der Temperatur liegen. Werden wir unter LN2 testen  Auf jeden Fall eine top CPU für DICE!


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Auch haben will Kennt ihr ne Möglichkeit, wo man den zu erschwinglichen Preisen bekommt, so um die 500 oder drunter


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

Nein  Leg dir einfach nen 2600K zu (in 8-9 Tagen sollten die verfügbar sein) und du wirst keine Probleme mehr mit irgendwelchen BCLK Walls haben^^

//Mit mehr Leistung als ein 980X und für unter 300€ neu^^


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst nur bei ebay und den Forenmarktplätzen Ausschau halten. Aber selbst dort wirst du keine CPU zu dem Preis finden. Denke 650€ wäre schon günstig. Habe meinen neu bei Alternate gekauft 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> //Mit mehr Leistung als ein 980X und für unter 300€ neu^^



Glaube ich nicht  Leistung Pro Takt z.B. im SuperPi vielleicht. Aber im 06er siehst du mit dem Teil kein Land.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Einen 980X wird der nicht schlagenDer bleibt bei Intel erst mal schnellste CPU bis zum 990X. Für P67 wird nichts erscheinen, was den Gulfi schlägt!


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

In CPU benches mit allen Kernen jetzt vielleicht nicht durchgehend.. Aber schau mal hier: Erster Test: ?Sandy Bridge? kann überzeugen - 29.08.2010 - ComputerBase


> Sandy Bridge mit 3,1 GHz im Test
> 
> Im Rahmen der Prozessor-Performance legt das neue Modell mit und ohne Hyper-Threading eine Leistung an den Tag, die einem aktuellen Core i7-880 für 550 Euro entspricht. Hier und da kratzt man selbst an den Sechs-Kern-Prozessoren aus eigenem Haus. Das aktuell attraktivste Modell zum nahezu gleichen Preis, den Core i5-760 (ComputerBase-Test), lässt man in allen Tests mitunter gehörig im Regen stehen.


Mit einem 2400er


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

warum müsst ihr säcke jetzt in den letzten tagen noch alles kaputt benchen?
ich hab mir solche mühe gegeben 

naja morgen gibts noch ne 7900 gt. vllt rettet sich damit noch platz 5 


ps: warum zum henker bekomm ich eigl keine achievements?


----------



## OCPerformance (29. Dezember 2010)

neu berechnen lassen findest du ganz hinten im Reiter ===> options


----------



## Vaykir (29. Dezember 2010)

da bekomme ich aber keine erfolge. mir fehlen da bestimmt 3-4 stück.
ach egal! sind eh nur nen paar bilder.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

die statiskik und achievment funktionen bei hwbot sind halt extrem buggy, vlt. ändert sich das ja noch.


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die Post morgen nicht mit meinem Paket kommt, habe ich Silvester nichts zum Benchen


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Übermorgen liefern die aber auch nochDann hast du es an Silvester und kannst dann benchen


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

worauf warteste nochmal? ^^
Mach dir lieber keine Hoffnungen, ich warte seit mittlerweile 29 Tagen auf meine 5850, von einem standort keine 40km entfernt von hier -.- 
ist mittlerweile übrigens bei der versicherung eingereicht, ich hoffe ich krieg mein geld zurück ^^

//also nicht das für den versand, sondern die 290€ Kaufpreis


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Pakete sind bis 500 Euro versichert, egal ob DHL oder Hermes. Aber wer bitte zahlt 290 Euro für eine 5850Da kriegst du ja fast schon ne neue GTX480! Ich weis nicht, was da bei euch los ist, mein i7 hat genau einen Tag zu mir gebraucht!


----------



## Shi (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht geht sie mit Stockkühler und vCore @ 1200 Mhz


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das war vor 6-7 Monaten, als die auf Höchstpreis waren^^ Und sie macht @Stock vGPU und vMem 970/1250 furmark-stable, weiter hab ich nicht getestet 
Allerdings nur per BIOS-Flash und nicht per Software-Overclock, da zickt sie schon bei 780/1100.. 
Ist ne Partnerkarte von XFX, die verhalten sich gelegentlich etwas eigenartig


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Morgen nicht mehr  Mein Vantage Ergebnis war mit meiner ersten Mars die relativ bescheiden zu übertakten war. Meine aktuelle geht wesentlich besser. Da werde ich nachlegen
> 
> 
> 
> Jau heute ca. 10h mit DICE  Habe noch ein paar Kg übrig. Thx!



WTF?? Du hast dir gleich 2 Mars geholt.
Auf jeden Fall gute Ergebnisse Hau rein!


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich warte auf zwei Grakas. Wenn es nicht kühler wird nutzt mir das auch nichts ,musste den 98X schon runter Takten. Hier sind es  2° +


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief, dann solltest du hoffen, das dein Paket nie ankommt. Ich meine 290 Euro ist die Karte nicht wert, soviel ist gebraucht nicht mal eine GTX480 wertBei uns sind es 10 Grad minus heute.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja das tue ich auch  zum glück habe ich mir ne GTX260 Exo Premium als Ersatzkarte zugelegt, in weiser Voraussicht^^ Damit zocke ich jetzt hier schon nen Monat.. Und ich konnte sie auf 735/1270 takten ohne Spannungserhöhung fürs Benching^^

@Moose: Ja, wie du weißt hatte ich auch schon ne GTX480 hier, die hat mich 2xHD5850 gekostet  Genau genommen sogar auch die eine, die jetzt nicht ankommt... Wie auch immer hoffe ich, dass ich dabei noch einigermaßen gut wegkomme^^


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal, lohnt es sich, 2 Intel Postvilles 80GB zu verkaufen und 2 mit Sandforce zu holen? Die Intel ist beim 4K lesen ja immer noch unter den besten. Ich erwäge nämlich, die 2 zu verkaufen


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

lohnt sich in bezug auf was? pcmark05? dann verkauf die postvilles und kauf dir ein revo drive. das ist ja ein sandforce raid0 verband


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Jo, in Bezug auf PCMark Wenn ich aber einzeln kaufe, komme ich da günstiger weg, kostet ja eine mit 60GB nur knapp 100 Euro. Aber lohnt sich dieser Umstieg, oder sollte ich lieber warten, bis die noch schneller/günstiger werden


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube die Modelle mit SATA 6GB sind schneller mit dem richtigen Anschluss als die jetzigen SATA 3GB SSDs. Das Revodrive sollte aber trotzdem noch schneller sein, weil es über PCIe angebunden ist. Und wenn du die 80 gb Variante oder 50gb Variante nimmst, ist es auch billiger als 2 Sandforces. Beim PCMark brauchste ja nicht die großen Platten, außer du willst dort das OS drauf installieren. Ich glaube Matti teste gerade etwas rum mit einem Revo Drive


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Platten sollten dann schon in mein SystemDie einzige RevoDrive Version, die mich reizt, ist die hier:OCZ RevoDrive X2  100GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVDX0100)
550MB/s erreiche ich ja schon mit meinem Postville Raid.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Dezember 2010)

Naja gut, ins System geht das Revodrive schon.

Es geht nicht immer um die theoretischen Höchstwerte, die auf der Verpackung stehen. Das Revodrive schafft im PCMark05 wesentlich mehr XP Start und General Usage als ein normales SF RAID was am "langsamen" Intel Controller hängt. Diese 550mb/s sind doch nur für 4kb große Dateien. Im Alltag( PCMark05 ^^) kommen aber alle Größen von Dateien vor, dann ist das Revodrive auch im Alltag schneller, wobei man das sicherlich nicht mehr unterscheiden kann zw. einer SSD und Revodrive. Wenn du mehr HDD Power brauchst für den PCMark05, dann kauf dir ein Revo Drive, ansonsten bleib bei deinen Intels, langsam sind die ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Dezember 2010)

HI, ich hab den: 
120GB OCZ Revo Drive Series SSDPX-1RVD0120 PCIe x4 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

aber ich denke der hier reicht voll aus:

80GB OCZ Revo Drive Series SSDPX-1RVD0080 PCIe x4 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

lg


----------



## blackbolt (30. Dezember 2010)

auch mal Interessant 
die Temperatur Entwicklung laut Mainboard(P5QD-Turbo) beim Q6600 vom IDE auf 1,6volt dann 1,7volt vcore mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems + Sycthe Ultra Kaze 2800upm bei -4°C Lufttemperatur 
mit 1,7vcore ist er ohne Probleme hochgefahren aber es waren trotzdem nur 3960MHz drinn


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwann hilft Spannung nicht mehr.
Das ist zwar am anderen Ende der Skala, aber dfas merke ich jetzt bei den ganzen S.462 CPU's.
Ein Athlon 1400 geht zB mit knapp 2V wesentlich besser als mit 2,2 obwohl die Temps nicht über Gebühr hoch sind.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie viel würdet ihr für ein Asus Commando+E2150 angemessen finden?
//Ohne I/O Shield oder ZUbehör.


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief79

Nix da, Foten weg! Das ist unser, wir waren zuerst da 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

timbola? xD
Kommt drauf an, wer mehr bietet würde ich sagen


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Masterchief79
> 
> Nix da, Foten weg! Das ist unser, wir waren zuerst da
> 
> MFG


Irgendwie hört sich das ein wenig schizophren an.
"Wir waren zuerst da"


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> timbola? xD
> Kommt drauf an, wer mehr bietet würde ich sagen


 
Ja timbola ist mein Benchpartner und wir gehören da sozusagen, irgendwie zusammen. Naja wir haben ja schon den SK geboten 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das ein wenig schizophren an.
> "Wir waren zuerst da"


 
Liegt im Auge des Betrachters 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

Wieso bietet er das nicht auf ebay an?  
Da würde er für beides den doppelten Preis bekommen xD

50€ ist ja geschenkt, hätte ich das gesehen, wäre es meins gewesen


----------



## timbola (30. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das ein wenig schizophren an.
> "Wir waren zuerst da"


Ja wir sind beide etwas Schizophren, mal ist er ich und ich er oder war es doch anders herum???

Ja tut mir leid, Masterchief! Nun ist es meins, aber es bleibt ja im Team...


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mist^^ Hätte ich mal 10mins eher in den MP geschaut 
Was solls, gibt ja noch andere Boards fürs 90nm OC


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mist^^ Hätte ich mal 10mins eher in den MP geschaut
> Was solls, gibt ja noch andere Boards fürs 90nm OC


Das einzige was man mit dem Commando macht, ist LN2-Benching für CPU-Z. Alles andere (Luft, Wasser etc) wäre unter seiner Würde.


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2010)

Nakomm....DICE geht auch noch 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

Du meinst zum Pretesten für Cedar Mills, ob sie 6,4 GHz unter DICE machen? Okay, das geht auch noch


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2010)

Team Russia kommt uns sehr nahe >_> Da muss ich doch glatt noch mal benchen gehen.

[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Von mir ist da nicht mehr mit viel zu rechnen dieses Jahr, für die GTX295 sind 4,7GHz zu wenig. Und der hier gibt leider keine Punkte, auch wenn er schön ist:Moose83's 21685 marks PCMark Vantage run with Core i7 950 @ 4515MHz
Wie sind die so schnell an uns rangekommen, die waren gestern doch noch 9.


----------



## RoccoESA (30. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Team Russia kommt uns sehr nahe >_> Da muss ich doch glatt noch mal benchen gehen.



's wird Zeit das du lieferst Roman


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mh, kann mir jemand mal sagen, was bei denen beiden hier fehlt, das da mehr Punkte kommen:Moose83's 102663 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 738/1175MHz
Moose83's 38851 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce GTX 295 @ 750/1200MHz

Oder sind die 4,7GHz einfach noch zu wenig?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bastel mir auch grad nochmal wieder ne Wakü zusammen, hoffe dass ich noch genug Schlauch habe^^
Dann werd ich mal etwas E3400, E4300, Celeron 346 und Pentium 4 631 vortesten (wobei die ersten 3 erst noch ankommen müssen )
Ein paar Pünktchen werden vlt noch rumkommen, allerdings brauch ich fürn PC Mark erstmal ne andere Graka, weil ne GTX260 doch nicht so viele Punkte abwirft. Ne GTX570 vlt.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2010)

NEEIIIINN verdammt 
Wieso muss meine örtliche Dicedealer ausgerechnet heute zuhaben   

So ein Müll, ich hab hier alles stehn, 4 G80/92 Karten, 2 Boards, DDR3-2000er Rams, OCZ Vertex2 und kein Dice  
ich hätte den Russen locker 150-200 Punkte reinwürgen können. So ein MIST.
Ohh, ich könnt mich schwarzärgern grad 

Nja, die Punkte laufen net weg, ich hols sobald wie möglich nach, aber der Wettbewerb ist jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten gelaufen -.-


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenns bei euch auch so kalt ist wie bei uns, dann bench doch einfach drausen. Bei -10 Grad bekommst du dann auch gute Runs hinUnd nächstes Jahr holst du dann mit Dice nach.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2010)

Nja, ich hab keinen Balkon, es liegen 50cm Schnee und als beste Kühlung hab ich nen draufgestellten Megahalems ohne Befestigungskit -.-
Außerdem will ich die Karten jetzt auch nen unnötig quälen und verderben, lieber einmal und dann richtig.
Ach, diese doofe Dicehändler 
Alles wär perfekt gewesn heute.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Dann bau dir ne Halterung und setz dich raus in den Schnee, 50cm ist ja jetzt nicht so vielAlles fürs Team!


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab meine 5870 gestern mit -1°C wassertemp auf 1090/1300 gebracht.
schmierte aber trotzdem überall ab


----------



## Lower (30. Dezember 2010)

@ Vaykir: versuch doch mal 1000 - 1050 / 1250 @ 1.25V durch. Das Maximum meiner Karte lag bei 1040/1250 - danach teste den Ramtakt durch, einfach in 5er schritten  

Letztendlich habe ich sie auf stabile 1044/1276 gebracht. Die Spannung unter Wasser nicht zu hoch ansetzen, da die Karte dann sehr heiß wird und eigentlich stabile Taktraten nie funktionieren. Musst halt so ein Mittelding finden wo die Karte gut skaliert. 

lg Lovro


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hab die Wakü fertig wieder aufgebaut und nochmal den Pentium 4 druntergeschnallt: CPU-Z Validator 3.1

So weit bis jetzt... HT ist zwar aus, könnte aber auch an sein, das macht bei der CPU keinen Unterschied ^^


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

ach die karte rennt bei 1050/1300 eigl durch alles durch und zum zocken läuft sie auf standardtakt.
wollte halt gestern bei -10°C draußen mal testen, was noch so geht. is aber net viel. da braucht man wohl zub zero!

und heiß ist relativ. über 40°C geht die nie.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

@Masterchief, für WPrime solltest du HT einschalten


----------



## Lower (30. Dezember 2010)

Naja ist dann wohl eine schicke Karte  

Trotzdem kannste ja versuchen ob noch etwas drinnen ist - vllt schafft sie ja 1070


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

@Mastechief79 probier mal ob der 5 GHz mit 1,45V bootup macht. Wenn nicht, ist es schonmal kein 7,3 GHz+ Chip. Wenn ja, besteht die Chance.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Das sollte er machen  // Mit HT oder ohne? Ich probiers gleich mal. Hab jedenfalls ne Vali mit 4987MHz und 1.384V  CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Wichtig: Kriegt man auf Win7 irgendwie den PC Mark 2004 zum Laufen? Und was ist wichtig beim wPrime benchen  (Tweaks z.B.)


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs damals ewig versucht, mich dabei auch mit allen möglichen Leuten (den besten Benchern im Forum) unterhalten etc, es ging nicht. Grammar Check bekommt er hin auch mit 4 Kernen problemlos, aber irgendwie ließ sich Media Player 9 bzw Media Encoder 9 nicht installieren und man bekam nie nen Score.

Vlt weiß ja einer von unseren "neuen", was das Geheimnis ist und verrät es...


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Also hab jetzt beim ersten Versuch Bootup bei 4997MHz und anliegenden 1.434V mit HT Und ich hab nur CPU vCore verändert, den Rest festgesetzt und gut.

Grammar Check lief bei mir auch durch, nur nen andern Test hat er geskippt, weil er mit dem Win7 Ersatz für den Media Encoder nicht klarkam (PC Mark 05 braucht den ja eigentlich auch, lässt sich aber dann ja überreden mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus).


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

was fürn prozzi? bin zu faul zurück zu blättern


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2010)

P4 631.
Bench den doch nicht unter Luft, wenn der 5 GHz @ 1,45V unter Luft macht, würde ich ihn aufheben und später mit LN2 testen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

5060MHz bei 1.432V mit HT und der rennt noch durch wPrime^^ Das Ding ist geil 
Wollte eigentlich erstmal mit DICE testen  

Naja ich lass den jetzt auch erstmal in Ruhe... Maximum Vali waren bisher 5310MHz, den Feinschliff hab ich noch nicht so raus.


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2010)

*GTX260 192 SP*

3DMark03 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DMark05 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DMark06 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DMark Vantage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aquamark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *107,2p \o/*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Nice Roman Ich brauch auch nen Gulfi


----------



## LosUltimos (30. Dezember 2010)

Jo einen GT nehme ich auch 
Schöne Ergebnisse Roman


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2010)

Captain, du gibst im alten Jahr ja nochmal richt Gaaas


----------



## blackbolt (30. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Team Russia kommt uns sehr nahe >_> Da muss ich doch glatt noch mal benchen gehen.



wieso haben die aufeinmal so viele Punkte??????


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Dezember 2010)

da haben sich 2 Team zusammen geschossen um Russland nach vorne zu bekommen


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Dezember 2010)

Den ma tau


----------



## RedCobra (30. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> *GTX260 192 SP*
> 
> 3DMark03
> 
> ...


 

 Roman, seit langen mal wieder sehr schöne Ergebnisse von dir/euch!GT nutzt nicht´s wenn man nicht mit umgehn kann.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Semih91 (30. Dezember 2010)

Man hört fast nichts von euch Sven. Was ist los? Oder habt ihr euch intern abgesprochen, dass ihr bis Rev.4 nichts macht?  

BTW: Mir fällt noch mein Spruch ein, von der ihr nicht begeistert ward. Aber es hat gestimmt 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/124319-asus-awardfabrik-overclocking-event-30-10-2010-a.html#post2362919


----------



## Turrican (30. Dezember 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wieso haben die aufeinmal so viele Punkte??????


Russian Overs Team und OC Club haben sich zusammengeschlossen. 

@Semih91

Der Sven hat vor Weihnachten eh ordentlich Gas gegeben, hab ihn per Livestream sogar zugeschaut.


----------



## Hollywood (30. Dezember 2010)

Turrican schrieb:


> Russian Overs Team und OC Club haben sich zusammengeschlossen.



Ich find's gut! 



Semih91 schrieb:


> BTW: Mir fällt noch mein Spruch ein, von der ihr nicht begeistert ward. Aber es hat gestimmt



Nicht so vorlaut! Das bringt nur böse Worte! Also lass das!


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2010)

@Semih91

Für den Spruch hast du da schon eine aufn Deckel bekommen und ich glaube da findeste jetzt immer noch keine Anhänger für! Also lass endlich gut sein!!

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (30. Dezember 2010)

Es war doch Spaß halber gemeint, ihr müsst es wissen, dass ich das nicht ernst meine. Nur das lustige dadran ist, dass es wirklich passiert ist, wobei ich das selber nicht geglaubt habe 
Was ich auch noch meine ist, dass ich es schon im Voraus geahnt habe, dass wir Erster werden 

Ich will damit keine Feinde machen oder Anhänger finden. Es geht mir nur dadrum, dass es wirklich passiert ist, dass wir Erster geworden sind.


----------



## Hollywood (30. Dezember 2010)

Halt einfach die Füsse still, was das angeht.
 Du hast grad mal 11 Punkte beigesteuert, also ist es wohl mehr als unangebracht, überhaupt was zu sagen!


----------



## Vaykir (30. Dezember 2010)

was hasten gesagt? kannst auch PN schreiben, bevor die dich hinterrücks abstechen.


----------



## Semih91 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte mal 40Punkte, kann aber aufgrund meines Abiturs gar nicht benchen. Soll auch keine Ausrede oder ähnliches sein. Aber wenn ich wieder anfangen kann, werdet ihr es sehen, da werde ich auch im TOP10 von uns landen


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2010)

@Semih91 da hast du dir aber etwas vorgenommen.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mit den Top 10 hast du jetzt aber sehr weit ausgeholt Darauf wollen wir Taten sehen

Edit, Ü50 war schneller.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Sowas kündigt man nicht an, sowas behält man für sich und wenns nicht klappt, dann muss man sich wenigstens nicht wieder vor allen mit irgendwas rausreden...


----------



## Shi (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich kündige an, dass ich die Top 10 in dne nächsten 2 Jahren nicht erreichen werde


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2010)

Nimm dir nicht zu viel vor


----------



## RoccoESA (30. Dezember 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Halt einfach die Füsse still, was das angeht.
> Du hast grad mal 11 Punkte beigesteuert, also ist es wohl mehr als unangebracht, überhaupt was zu sagen!



das sind immerhin mehr als 602 weitere Member "beigesteuert" haben 
Und wie du ja schon oft genug bemerkt hast, zählt jeder Beitrag zum Team ... auch dann, wennz nur 0,1Pkt sind.


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nice Roman Ich brauch auch nen Gulfi





LosUltimos schrieb:


> Jo einen GT nehme ich auch
> Schöne Ergebnisse Roman





Ü50 schrieb:


> Captain, du gibst im alten Jahr ja nochmal richt Gaaas





RedCobra schrieb:


> Roman, seit langen mal wieder sehr schöne Ergebnisse von dir/euch!GT nutzt nicht´s wenn man nicht mit umgehn kann.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Danke Jungs


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja ganz vergessen zu sagen, natürlich top Sache ROman, und genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt nach der unerwarteten Konkurrenz durch diese russischen Teams 

War das ein Software- oder Hardware Vmod auf der GTX260? Ich hab ne 55nm 216sp hier rumliegen, da geht nur vMod per Löten, aber hat die 65nm Variante nicht die programmierbaren Volterras?


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2010)

Thanks 

Ich habe eine 65nm mit Volterras verwendet. Allerdings mit gelötetem OCP Mod.


----------



## blackbolt (31. Dezember 2010)

warum mache ich mit der gtx 260 so wenig punkte im 3dmark01 obwohl ich die auch richtig hoch getacktet bekomme

mit den 88 bekomme ich nur knapp 5000 punkte weniger  

*3DMark2001 SE* - *84987 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @785/1286MHz)

 *3DMark2001 SE* - *81363 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX @684/1116MHz)

 *3DMark2001 SE* - *79018 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @702/1080MHz)
 
 *3DMark2001 SE* - *77959 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @702/1080MHz)


benutze auch den fw182.50 für die gtx 260

ist bei allen karten das gleiche system(e8400@4455mhz-asus p5qd turbo-2gb ddr2) mit dem gleichen win xp

muss am graka treiber liegen???

was muss ich denn noch in der nvidia systemsteuerung beachten ausser auf leistung zu stellen

würde mich über ein paar helfende tipps freuen 

und noch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## DerBrain (31. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen blackbolt, denke liegt a: am Takt b: am FSB und C: am Speicher ...


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2010)

@blackbolt

Ab und zu hilft ein blick ins Teamforum  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html

Und oftmals sind ältere Treiber besser für den 01er ....LOD auch eingestellt ?


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2010)

ist eindeutig CPU limitiert ...

4,6 Ghz müssen auch gehen mit etwas Gewalt


----------



## Semih91 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Semih91 da hast du dir aber etwas vorgenommen.



Ja ich weiß, dass ich etws vorgenommen habe. Aber wenn ich etwas vornehme, dann mach ich es auch 
Bin sehr ehrgeizig und wenn ich ein Ziel habe, mach ich alles, damit ich ihn erreiche


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, dass ich etws vorgenommen habe. Aber wenn ich etwas vornehme, dann mach ich es auch
> Bin sehr ehrgeizig und wenn ich ein Ziel habe, mach ich alles, damit ich ihn erreiche


Top 10 brauchst du weit über 1000 Punkte, zumal die jetzige Top 10 auch nicht schläft... das schaffst du nie im Leben, ausser du hast mal gerade nen 980X + besten RAM und alle GF8800-Karten, alle HD 4xxx, einen Top E8600, nen paar gute S1366 CPUs, gute aktuelle Grakas etc 
So wie mehrere hundert Liter an LN2 

Und da ich mal denke, dass du die nicht hast, ist das eigentlich nur Murcks, was du uns auftischst. Wie wäre es mit einem realistischen Ziel - 300 HWBoints?


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube er meint nicht die Hardwareliste, sondern die allgemien. Da müsste er zurzeit "nur" 0,1 Punkte (Global) mehr als du haben um in die Top 10 zugelangen 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2010)

Wo finde ich die eigentlich? Ich komm immer nur auf die Hardwareliste 
Edit: gefunden - http://hwbot.org/rankings/overclocker/team/pc_games_hardware


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2010)

genau die 

PS: Trotzdem geht da ohne gute Grakas,CPUs nicht viel 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi, nah bis 300 Punkte ist es einfach, aber dann wird es sehr schwer.

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2010)

Und noch viel schwerer und teurer da auch zu bleiben.


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Top 10 brauchst du ...
> So wie mehrere hundert Liter an LN2



Also ich hab nicht einen Tropfen verwendet


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bisher auch noch nicht


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2010)

So, das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Bevor ich den Rechner jetzt ausmache wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch und ganz altbacken alles gute für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Dezember 2010)

ich schließ mich einfach mal an ...


----------



## blackbolt (31. Dezember 2010)

@ der8auer 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Infos

* Team: PC Games Hardware
submitted on or after: 30 Dec 2010 6PM
ordered by: date
*

*#1.* *3DMark03* - *51425 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX @684/1107MHz)*14.3* points

*#2.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *82791 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX @684/1107MHz)*14.3* points 

*#3.* *3DMark03* - *64546 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @785/1286MHz)*6.7* points 

*#4.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *87242 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @785/1286MHz)*1.8* points 

*#5.* *3DMark03* - *44997 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @702/1080MHz)*14.3* points 

*#6.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *80008 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @702/1080MHz)*13.4* points

*#7.* *3DMark03* - *46946 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @720/1107MHz)*16.1* points 

*#8.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *81491 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @720/1107MHz)*15.6* points


----------



## Vaykir (31. Dezember 2010)

hwbot offline.
die machen bestimmt gerade rev4 drauf und wir alle ham wieder 0 punkte!


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> So, das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu.
> Bevor ich den Rechner jetzt ausmache wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch und ganz altbacken alles gute für das nächste Jahr.



Ebenso!

Wünsche euch allen ein guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011!


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2010)

blackbolt schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Infos
> http://hwbot.org/rankings/overclocker/



Bitte 

Jetzt brauchst nur noch einen Pot um die CPU richtig hochzutreiben


----------



## LosUltimos (31. Dezember 2010)

So wünsche euch auch alleine einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und feiert schön


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Jetzt brauchst nur noch einen Pot um die CPU richtig hochzutreiben


Kannste das mal öffentlich machen, von wegen Teamunterstützung? 
Ich hab in den alten 3D Marks mit je 0.1 Punkten auch nicht gerade abgesahnt


----------



## blackbolt (31. Dezember 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Jetzt brauchst nur noch einen Pot um die CPU richtig hochzutreiben



glaube ich verkaufe den c0 stepping eher und kaufe mir dann einen e0 damit komme ich aufjeden höher im takt 

wünsche allen auch einen schönen rutsch


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Dezember 2010)

noch mal zum Jahresabschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsch euch erstmal allen ein schönes gesundes neues JahrAuf das das neue Jahr so wunderbar weitergeht, wie das alte aufgehört hat


----------



## RoccoESA (1. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche allen hier und ihren Familien ein gesegnetes, erfolgreiches und vor Allem ein gesundes Jahr 2011


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen  Bleibt gesund und munter!!!


----------



## Barisan (1. Januar 2011)

Ein frohes und gesegnetes neues Jahr euch und euren Familien.


----------



## theLamer (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle HWBOT-Mitglieder !


----------



## speddy411 (1. Januar 2011)

Wie könnt ihr denn alle noch sauber und gerade schreiben?

Also ich muss mich ziemlich anstrengen um normal schreiben zu können. 

Dennoch euch allen ein frohes und neues Jahr!



Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Turrican (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues an alle.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

Hi, auch ich wünsche allen gesundes neues Jahr.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2011)

Jop von mir auch an alle, und guten Morgen erstmal^^


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes und gesundes neues Jahr an alle HWBot Mitglieder.


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Januar 2011)

Viel Spass im neuen Jahr. Happy benching.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues auch von mir.
2011 wird supa!


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!

Hossa


----------



## Chicago (1. Januar 2011)

Auch ein frohes neues Jahr von mir!


Gruß Chicago


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch 
Meine Dominators sind gestern gekommen 
2000 CL8


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch noch ein frohes neues jahr 2011


----------



## Semih91 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche auch dem HWBot-Team, der gesamten Crew von PCGHX und PCGH frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einer Vapochill LS 240W Edition Kokü? Lässt sich damit auf 775/1155 was anfangen leistungsmäßig?


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Januar 2011)

Ja klar kann man damit gut was machen , schau dir Matti an der Hat auch eine


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

klar sicher, kommt halt nur auf den Preis an.

lg


----------



## theLamer (1. Januar 2011)

Saugleitung ist etwas kurz, aber sollte passen...
Mir ist aufgefallen, das S1366/775 Core 2 gar nicht das Problem ist, meine Dimastech 3/4 PS Kokü kämpft eher mit Prescotts @ 1,9V etc... die werden wärmer als nen i7.


----------



## Lower (1. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr an Alle, ich hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Fest


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2011)

Preis liegt bei 180€ inkl, das Ding ist aber auch schon 5 Jahre alt


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2011)

Hi, wenn alles dicht ist und sie kühlt noch voll runter. ist es ein Top Preis.

lg


----------



## Lower (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob es vor der neuen Revision noch etwas bringt beliebte Karten (8800er/200er/4800er) zu kaufen und zu benchen? Die Punkte würde ich natürlich bekommen, aber ob sie dem Team helfen, wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln, außer ich schaffe das beste Ergebnis innerhalb des Teams, dann sollten diese Punkte auch dem Team gutgeschrieben werden, nicht? Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig interpretiert.

lg Lovro


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

nein es erzählt nicht nur das beste Ergebnis für das Team. Die Teampunkte werden bei Rev4 anders berechnet, aber jeder Punkt zählt auch fürs Team.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/118531-rev-4-aendert-sich-update.html


----------



## Lower (2. Januar 2011)

Okay, danke Lippokratis,

also lohnt es dann doch? 

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

logo.


----------



## Lower (2. Januar 2011)

Gut, dann hau ich mal richtig rein, den 1.Platz gilt es ja zu verteidigen  

Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Januar 2011)

Auf ein erfolgreiches  Jahr


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich im PC Mark 05 beim Webpage Rendering so wenig pages/s habe?
Mit dem Pentium 4 631@5.1GHz schaffen andere in etwa 3.5p/s, ich hab nur 1.3 ^^

Außerdem ist meine Transparent Windows Score auch viel zu niedrig, normal sollten etwa 3500 sein, ich hab nur 740 -.- 

Weiß jemand, woher diese merkwürdigen Abweichungen  kommen?

Insgesamt lande ich dann nämlich etwa so bei 6000-7500 Punkten, wobei aber etwa 10000 drin sein sollten...


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, dass liegt an deinen P4, da kommt nicht viel raus.

@ Webpage Rendering, versuch mal unter Win7.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Ist unter Win 7, gestern neu aufgesetzt und nix drauf gemacht. Hab natürlich mit anderen P4 631 auf HW Bot verglichen


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, dann versuch mal ohne Systeminfo zu starten.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Teste mal mit Vista 32bit und mit HT onBei mir liefen alle gebenchten CPU´s unter Vista im PCMark 05 extreme schneller


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, hatte ich auch nur unter Vista gebencht.
lg Matti

PS: versuch mal, den PCMark2005 in 3DMark2005 umzubenennen


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Der ist mir neu, was bringt das?


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

nicht fragen  einfach machen


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Teste ich nachher mal  Jetzt erstmal was essen hrhr


----------



## Vaykir (2. Januar 2011)

jo 13 uhr, zeit für frühstück


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2011)

Hab mir wieder nen Bisschen Sockel A Hardware besorgt, kommt aber noch mehr, sodass ich die dann alle in ner freien Woche durchbenchen kann.

Abit NF7, BH5-RAM von Twinmos, Goede NX-2000+, Duron 900, Duron 1000, Athlon XP 2000+, Athlon XP 1800+, Athlon XP 1200+, Athlon XP 1600+, 2x Sempron 2200+, Athlon XP 1700+, Athlon XP 1600+, Athlon XP 2400+, Athlon XP 2500+

Muss nochmal schauen, ob ich evtl noch DDR500-RAM bekomme so wie auf jeden Fall noch mehr CPUs für Sockel A 

Retro FTW


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich muss jetzt erstmal auf meine neuen Spielzeuge warten. GTX580 und ein paar Sandforce für ein Raid


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hab mir wieder nen Bisschen Sockel A Hardware besorgt, kommt aber noch mehr, sodass ich die dann alle in ner freien Woche durchbenchen kann.
> 
> Abit NF7, BH5-RAM von Twinmos, Goede NX-2000+, Duron 900, Duron 1000, Athlon XP 2000+, Athlon XP 1800+, Athlon XP 1200+, Athlon XP 1600+, 2x Sempron 2200+, Athlon XP 1700+, Athlon XP 1600+, Athlon XP 2400+, Athlon XP 2500+
> 
> ...



das liest sich doch super. ist der bh5 der für 1€ von ebay?


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2011)

Eben bei 3DMark01 mit dem 8800GTX noch knapp 10Punkte geholt, aber da ist noch mehr drin


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Somit fehlen dir noch rund 300 Punkte inklusive Globals für die Top 10


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ja vergessen meinen Link einzustellen xD

Semih91's 78956 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 621/945MHz

Das ist nur der Anfang Moose 
Wollte nur einen kleinen Durchlauf machen um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht gestorben bin


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das liest sich doch super. ist der bh5 der für 1€ von ebay?


Die Twinmos hab ich auch, da sollten eigentlich keine BH5 drauf sein.
Aber für 1€ schon ein schnäppchen.


----------



## anselm (2. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Athlon XP 1200+



Was soll den das für ein Prozessor sein?
Meintest du Athlon 1200 mit 100/133 FSB?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

AMD Mobile Athlon XP-M 1200+ - AXML1200GTS3B
Ich denke das ist der hier.
Oder auch der.
AMD Athlon SFF 1200 - AHL1200AHT3B
Ist offiziel auch ein XP


----------



## anselm (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn das echt ein SFF ist dann hat er aber ein echtes Sammelstück.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die Twinmos hab ich auch, da sollten eigentlich keine BH5 drauf sein.
> Aber für 1€ schon ein schnäppchen.



gerade auf twinmos riegel findest du viele BH5 Chips, weil die mit Winbond zusammen arbeiteten, so ähnich wie crucial und micron. darfst da aber nicht die twinmos mit heatspreder nehmen, da sind selten bh5 drauf, außer auf denen wo auch BH5 aufm Heatspreader steht


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

@Semih: Da fehlen jetzt noch DICE und nen vMod 

Ich denk ich werd mir die Kokü jetzt holen und dann mit nem i7 2500K oder sowas auch ne vernünftige Benchplattform haben  Um mal die Grakas hier mit was besserem als nem Q9550@4.1GHz@1.65V (C1 -.-) benchen zu können


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

die für 1€ waren aber welche mit HS.
Und meine leider auch.
Ich hab gerade mal auf nem 939 Board geteste, keins meine DDR1 Pärchen macht mehr als 230Mhz.
Auch nicht wenn ich die Latenzen lockere.
Also weiter auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, wenn du auf 3,2 Volt gehst, musst du sie auch scharf fahren.

lg Matti

PS. Biosreset wäre von vorteil


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Wie überspringt man denn die HardwareInfo im PCMark?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wenn du auf 3,2 Volt gehst, musst du sie auch scharf fahren.
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> PS. Biosreset wäre von vorteil



Ich hab real 3,05V.

Die BH5 kacken sofort ab, auch schon bei 150Mhz.
Keine Chance einen stabilen Betrieb hinzubekommen, weder auf dem Abit noch auf dem S939 von Gigabyte.
Also Exitus

Die Twinmos skalieren nicht, die machen bei 2,8V genau das selbe wie bei 3,05V.
Die HS bekomme ich ohne Gewalt nicht runter, aber da werden keine BH5 drauf sein.

Und dann habe ich noch ein paar Kingston KRX3200K2 ECC hier, die machen aber auch nicht mehr als 225 Mhz



*Edit:*
Auf den Twinmos, steht da in Reinschrift BH5 drauf oder sind die umgelabelt?
Bios Reset hab ich gefühlte 62434276137613636836 X gemacht


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

HI, dann sind das aber keine BH5, richtig ab geht es erst ab 3,4 Volt / ich hab sogar welche die sind vom Hersteller bis 4,00 Volt frei gegeben.

Masterchief -nosysteminfo hinter der exe 

lg


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich kapier den PcMark nicht , mit exakt den gleichen Einstellungen kann man einmal 15xxx Punkte und dann 17xxx Punkte schaffen ? Das Ergebnis sinkt mit steigendem Takt und Anzahl der Wiederholungen ?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

Die Corsair sind definitiv BH5, nur leider wohl im Arsch.
Die sollten ja wohl mit 3V zumindest bei Standardtempo funktionieren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich kapier den PcMark nicht , mit exakt den gleichen Einstellungen kann man einmal 15xxx Punkte und dann 17xxx Punkte schaffen ? Das Ergebnis sinkt mit steigendem Takt und Anzahl der Wiederholungen ?


Hatte ich auch grade, 17800 mit Q9550@3.9 und bei 3.98GHz nur noch 17600...
Ich würd ihn nach jedem Run neustarten


----------



## Lower (2. Januar 2011)

@ Masterchief: Wäre es nicht ein wenig sinnvoller einen 2600er mit HT zu nehmen, glaube das lohnt vor allem bei den neueren 3DMarks 

lg Lower


----------



## Semih91 (2. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief und Mastermaisi
Evtl. liegt es auch dadran, dass eure CPUs nicht mehr stabil sind. Versucht einfach mal mit 1Stufe mehr bzw. weniger VCore und schaut, ob sich das Ergebnis ändert.
Die Erfahrung hab ich uach mit AM3 und dem E6600 gemacht gehabt. Der ist mit 1,4375V nicht gescheit gelaufen, aber mit 1,4250V bzw. 1,45V ist er viel besser gelaufen.


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn SandyBridge zum 3D-benchen, dann kommt wohl nur der 2600k in Frage. Aber ich dachte Masterchief79 hat nen i7 920 der gut geht ? link


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

warum ist der 2600K besser als der 2500K? Haben doch beiden einen offenen Multi und anders kann man ja die SB nicht übertakten. Ist sicherlich eine gute Plattform für Grafikkarten benchen unter nicht extremen Bedingungen.


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2011)

Wegen 4/8 dank HyperThreading , der 2500 kann nur 4/4 , also ohne HT.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (2. Januar 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> @Masterchief und Mastermaisi
> Evtl. liegt es auch dadran, dass eure CPUs nicht mehr stabil sind. Versucht einfach mal mit 1Stufe mehr bzw. weniger VCore und schaut, ob sich das Ergebnis ändert.
> Die Erfahrung hab ich uach mit AM3 und dem E6600 gemacht gehabt. Der ist mit 1,4375V nicht gescheit gelaufen, aber mit 1,4250V bzw. 1,45V ist er viel besser gelaufen.



Der läuft sicher noch stabil , aber ich glaube dass ich nicht mehr viel höher komme , zumindest unter Luft 
Bei höherem Multi verlier ich Punkte auch wenn der Takt höher ist,die Leute hinter mir und vor mir haben teilw. 400 Mhz Takt mehr und trotzdem weniger Punkte. Ich vermute also dass der Q6600 beim PCMark vom FSB arg limitiert wird , sonst wäre das wohl kaum möglich


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die Corsair sind definitiv BH5, nur leider wohl im Arsch.
> Die sollten ja wohl mit 3V zumindest bei Standardtempo funktionieren.



HI, sollte einer noch ok sein, dann könntest du versuchen den defekten zuflashen: ( mit SPDTool, geht unter win xp) 
Sollte der defekte, nicht bootbar sein, musst du diesen abkleben (siehe dazu Google), PC booten Mem.test abwarten, dann erst den defekten im Slot drücken. 
Unter Win XP, SPDTool öffnen, vom guten Ram, das Bios abspeichern, defekten Ram Slot auswählen, das abgespeichte Bios laden und flashen.

viel glück 

lg Matti

PS: wir könnten eine kleine datenbank hier im Forum anlegen: 
SPDtool geht auch für DDR3, ich hab sogar meine 2133MHz wiederbelebt, nur halt nicht mit x58 sondern mit x48.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Januar 2011)

Ja SB ist für 3D sehr sehr gut geeignet...
Der i7 kommt ja fast an nen GT dran.... Und dann auch noch viel günstiger...


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ja SB ist für 3D sehr sehr gut geeignet...
> Der i7 kommt ja fast an nen GT dran.... Und dann auch noch viel günstiger...



Aber bei 4,8 ist halt schluss egal welche Kühlung...
Ich hoffe das der 2011 Sockel besser wird.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Januar 2011)

2011 ?
Meinst du die mit 8 Kernen ? Ivy Bridge oder wie ?
Ich bin da noch nicht so aktuell


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> 2011 ?
> Meinst du die mit 8 Kernen ? Ivy Bridge oder wie ?
> Ich bin da noch nicht so aktuell



Ne Sandy Bridge soll ja auch mit 8 Kernen kommen, bloß halt auf dem anderen Sockel, dem 2011 Sockel.
Der hat dann auch Quad-Channel DDR3 und PCIe 3.0 usw.


----------



## fuzz3l (2. Januar 2011)

@Hollywood:

Dieses Ergebnis bzw der Screen ist ja wohl ein Scherz, oder? 
Ich fang demnächst auch an in Screens, die Ergebnisse "weiß" zu machen und trotzdem hochzuladen. Ist ja immerhin fürs Team...
Immerhin stimmt das Ergebnis...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Hollywood:
> 
> Dieses Ergebnis bzw der Screen ist ja wohl ein Scherz, oder?
> Ich fang demnächst auch an in Screens, die Ergebnisse "weiß" zu machen und trotzdem hochzuladen. Ist ja immerhin fürs Team...
> ...



Das Bild wurde gerade geändert


----------



## fuzz3l (2. Januar 2011)

Dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## Hollywood (2. Januar 2011)

Hab den Score grad noch mal hochgeladen.
Hatte das Bild gestern editiert, damit mal jemand darüber schaut, ohne das
Gesammtergebnis zu kennen. Hatte das falsche Bild angehangen....
EPIC Fail....


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Wenn SandyBridge zum 3D-benchen, dann kommt wohl nur der 2600k in Frage. Aber ich dachte Masterchief79 hat nen i7 920 der gut geht ? link


Heyho,
naja der PC ist für mich "eigentlich" tabu  Gelegentlich komm ich mal zum Benchen, aber theoretisch existiert der für mich gar nicht. ^^
Außerdem "gut gehen" tut der genau bis dahin und kein Stück weiter, das Board limitiert bei BCLK214 und lässt sich mit egal welchen Methoden nicht dadrüberprügeln.

Naja der 2600k sollte ja im vergleich zum 2500k recht teuer werden (waren nicht mal von 280€ oder so die Rede?), und das war mir als Schüler erstmal ein bisschen viel... Aber was solls, den Q9550 würd ich dann ja auch noch verkaufen (damit alleine lässt sich schon fast die Kokü finanzieren^^) und am Ende passt das schon irgendwie 

Danke für eure Meinungen dazu^^

Und wegen dem PCMark:
Schon möglich, dass die nicht mehr "stabil" laufen, jedenfalls sackte die Score mit meinem P4 heute immer auf um ~6000 ab. Hat echt keinen Zweck so. Muss ich dann unter DICE oder SS nochmal probieren.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Weil du gerade so schön beim Theama limitieren bist, es war der 920er der dicht gemacht hat. Mit dem 950er bekomme ich 3D stabile 220BCLK und du wolltest mir einreden, das liegt am MB Aber kanns sein, das die Gigabyte Boards viel QPI Voltage brauchen, um einen Uncore von 4000+ zu fahren. Die sind erst mit 1,45V stabil.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2011)

@moose93

Ich habe gestern mal kurz meinen 920er vorgetestet ...Blck 226 ging ohne Probs (RIIIE)

Mittwoch unter Dice wird sich zeigen wie er geht


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich weis ja nicht, ob das MB mehr macht oder wieder die CPU dicht macht. Für einen 950er reichen die 220 allemal


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab real 3,05V.
> 
> Die BH5 kacken sofort ab, auch schon bei 150Mhz.
> Keine Chance einen stabilen Betrieb hinzubekommen, weder auf dem Abit noch auf dem S939 von Gigabyte.
> ...




Hab einige Twinmos getestet 270 MHz bei 2.2.2.5 @ 3,66 Volt war max, 3,8 Volt wollten die nicht.

Hab hier noch paar gute BH-5 die Fressen auch die 4 Volt wenns sein muss.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus als ob ich erstmal den Lötkolben auspacken muss.
Abit NF7 Guide
So auf Anhieb würd ich erstmal den 3in1 machen und evt. den Railmod hinterher wenns nicht reicht
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Januar 2011)

Also mit den Mods läuft das um einiges besser hab immernoch ein fertig gemoddetes hier liegen. 

*
Zum Railmod*

Also nen Railmod hilft schon ist aber nicht das Non+ultra

besser ist nen altes NT 3,3 Railmod machen zum einstellen der 3,3 Volt Spannung dann an den RAM kondi löten dazwischen nen schalter machen fertig.

Dann kannste die Spannung schön bis 4 Volt aufdrehen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das liest sich doch super. ist der bh5 der für 1€ von ebay?


Nope, da waren CH-5 drauf...
Hoffe, dass der bh-5 gut läuft, ansonsten muss ich den A-Data Vitesta DDR500-RAM benutzen, der aber grottig schlechte Latenzen und dazu noch schlechte Hynix Chips hat ...


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Januar 2011)

Hey.... 
Welcher Treiber ist für die 8800GTX/GT/GTS besser ? 197.45 oder 169.21 oder 182.50 oder 190.62 ?  

LG


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Januar 2011)

Also ich bentuze immer den 190.62.
Läuft bei mir zumindest am besten.


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Januar 2011)

Der bringt im 05er eine ganze Ecke mehr, knapp 10FPS im GT2. Der 169.21 darf aber auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Barisan (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich mit Sockel 423 in moment, weisst eine von euch vielleicht welche Clock Generator hat Abit TH7? Danke in voraus.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Januar 2011)

guck mal auf den Taktgeber der zwischen AGP Port und 4 Pin 12V Anschluss liegt. 

Sockel 423 ist ja auch ein Exot ^^


----------



## Barisan (3. Januar 2011)

Na ja, es gab nich viele davon. Fängt mit 1.3GHz und endet mit 2.0GHz, war sehr kurz auf dem Markt gewesen. Clock Gen ist von ICS9250AF-37, mal schauen was rauskommt. Erste Test waren nicht schlecht, 1.4-er hat unter Luft 1750MHz geschafft. Wie ich das mit WaKü gebacken kriege ist ne andere Geschichte, da wird es ein oder anderer Prob geben wegen Kühler Halterung.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2011)

Selber bauen und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht Haupsache er sitzt drauf, egal wie er fest gemacht ist.


----------



## Barisan (3. Januar 2011)

@Moose83
Na ja, so ganz ist das nicht wie du sagst. Hatte ich bei KoKü auch gedacht, MoBo und 2 CPU's dabei gehimmelt. Dass muss schon genau passen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Test: Intel ?Sandy Bridge? - 03.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Sehr interessant, unbedingt anschauen


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

Das Teil taugt für den Profi-Bencher aber nicht die Bohne. Selbst mit Wakü skaliert das Ding kaum noch, da die Dinger dank geringer Spannung doch einfach recht kühl bleiben (Ich habe aktuell 4,5GHz unter Luft laufen, weiter geht die CPU aber auch mit Wakü nicht - Wall ). Unter Sub0 kannst du Sandy Bridge (gegenwärtig!) komplett vergessen. 



			
				XtremeSystems schrieb:
			
		

> "For example, a CPU may do 5.0GHz @ 0C, but only 4.9GHz @ -40C. The ideal temperature for overclocking the Sandybridge processor under the P67 platform is around 15~20 degrees."



Selbe Erfahrungen habe ich ebenfalls machen können. Ob sich mit den Z-Chipsätzen nochmal etwas ändert, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber mit einem Chiller (oder Winter) kommst du bei SB definitiv weit, aber nicht in die absolute Spitze. Die ist immernoch E8600 und 980X vorbehalten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Januar 2011)

Bei den 4,5 GHz stellt sich aber die Frage, ob es wirklich an der CPU liegt oder an der Kombination CPU/Board/BIOS. Falls du kein Intel-Board nutzt und die Stabilität bei 4,5 GHz schlagartig nachlässt (z.B. 4.500 MHz Primestable, aber mit 4.550 MHz nicht mal Booten/1M etc.), liegt es wohl nicht an der vermeintlich schlechten Skalierung.
Subzero-OC ist natürlich ein anderes Thema ...

Davon abgesehen haben wir auch einen Test mit OC-Ergebnissen online: Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge
In der Print-Ausgabe 02/2011 gibt es dann vertiefte Informationen zur Spannungsskalierung, Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturentwicklung etc.


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

Zugegeben war der Post etwas schwarz/weiß gemalt. Fakt bleibt aber, dass sich der Einsatz von deutlich stärkeren Kühlmethoden bei SB kaum lohnt, da sich bereits mit einem offenen Fenster und starken Luftkühler das ~Maximum einstellen lässt und die CPUs damit für den absoluten Profi (noch) keine Bedeutung haben.

Anders herum gesehen, erfreut es natürlich den Mainstream-Overclocker, der bereits mit dem Einsatz einfacher Mittel eine sehr gute Leistung erhält.

Es gilt weiterhin abzuwarten, wie sich die Sache mit der Wall entwickelt. Afaik bieten bisher ausschließlich Intel Boards den (PLL-Voltage-Override?) Fix gegen dieses Problem und wer kauft sich bitteschön als OCler ein Intel-Board .


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2011)

Mich freut es, da 930€ Investition in den 980X nicht umsonst waren  ExtremeOC ist aktuell bei der Sandy B*tch totaler FAIL


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Januar 2011)

Moin,
Danke @ malkav und Patrick,
Ich habe mir das jetzt so vorgestellt :
06er : 197.45 oder 190.62.
05er: 190.62 oder 196.21
01: ?
03 ?

Gigts einen von denen der allgemein geeiget ist ?

Danke !


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, da frag ich mich, ob sich das lohnt, ne Kokü dadraufzuhängen. Aber CB hat nette Ergebnisse, stabile 5GHz bei 1.4V (2600K) sind doch wohl echt nice 
Schade nur, dass unter 6GHz "schon" Schluss ist.

Was soll eigentlich der Z68 Chip dann neues bringen?

Edit: Scheinbar skaliert SB überhaupt nicht auf Kälte, siehe hier: http://www.overclockers.at/articles/intel-sandy-bridge-overclocked/page_6 Ich glaub da lass ich das mit der Kokü besser...


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2011)

Und ich lass das mit dem SB und behalte meine aktuelle Platform mit i7 950. Ich warte auf Ivy mit X68


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und ich lass das mit dem SB und behalte meine aktuelle Platform mit i7 950. Ich warte auf Ivy mit X68





> Für Aufrüster bleibt an der Stelle indes nur der Trost, dass die  Nachfolger von „Sandy Bridge“ in einem Jahr wohl als „Ivy Bridge“ den  Sockel „H2“ mit 1.155 Kontaktflächen behalten werden.


Test: Intel ?Sandy Bridge? (Seite 3) - 03.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Januar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Es gilt weiterhin abzuwarten, wie sich die Sache mit der Wall entwickelt. Afaik bieten bisher ausschließlich Intel Boards den (PLL-Voltage-Override?)
> Fix gegen dieses Problem und wer kauft sich bitteschön als OCler ein Intel-Board .



Also, im Xtremesystemsforum ist die Rede davon, das auch andere Hersteller jetzt diese Option in ein neues Bios implementieren.
Soll aber mit ES und D1 Stepping Probleme machen. 
Auch Multiplikator Probleme werden bearbeitet. Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Forum - Sandy@5,5Ghz. Der User kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Wie konnte es auch anders sein  Chrisch der alte Schürzenjäger^^

Meint ihr, das lohnt sich, jetzt gleich zuzuschlagen oder erst noch zu warten, von wegen Stepping/BIOS Probleme etc?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. Januar 2011)

Wie rede ich meinem Vater ein sich einen neuen CPU-Kühler zu kaufen ? Der Boxed Kühler ist bei 4Ghz(i5-760) schon arg am Limit


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Also, im Xtremesystemsforum ist die Rede davon, das auch andere Hersteller jetzt diese Option in ein neues Bios implementieren.
> Soll aber mit ES und D1 Stepping Probleme machen.
> Auch Multiplikator Probleme werden bearbeitet. Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Forum - Sandy@5,5Ghz. Der User kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


Ich für meinen Teil kann da bisher nur von den Erfahrungen sprechen, die ich auch selbst gemacht habe. Vielleicht tut sich da ja mit einem neuen Bios, das ich gerade im Posteingang gefunden habe, noch etwas?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Schon ein Board dabei, was euch besonderes ins Auge springt? 
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Also, im Xtremesystemsforum ist die Rede davon, das auch andere Hersteller jetzt diese Option in ein neues Bios implementieren.
> Soll aber mit ES und D1 Stepping Probleme machen.
> Auch Multiplikator Probleme werden bearbeitet. Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Forum - Sandy@5,5Ghz. Der User kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...



Bei HWBot gibt es bereits die ersten OC-BIOS 

P67 'OC' Bioses (internal PLL overvoltage fix) - hwbot.org


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesem RAM: Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
1.5V bei 1866MHz CL9 geht finde ich für den Preis... CL8 oder CL7 wenn man Glück hat werden bei 1.65-1.7V ja wohl auch drin sein?


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Januar 2011)

Mit Vollbestückung wirst du nur Probs haben beim übertakten (dafür willst du doch das Kit oder ? )
Ich kann dir den empfehlen : Für den Preis echt Top ! : Corsair 4GB KIT PC3-16000U DDR3-2000 CL8 Dom GT | hoh.de
2000Mhz CL8


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...=10688&tduid=56942a244190a95231d6dbf6583246a0


> Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar


 ^^

Die Vengeance sind halt 8GB (2x4 von wegen Vollbestückung)^^ Oder doch lieber son ECO-Ram, die ham ja extrem niedrige Spannung, skalieren die denn bei mehr Spannung genauso gut ? (4x2GB)
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7Q-8GBECO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten würd ich ein Stück mehr investieren und mir 2x ADATA XPG + Series v2.0 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-15000U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1866) (AX3U1866PB2G8-DP2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland holen... Oder auch wieder nicht gut wegen Vollbestückung?


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. Januar 2011)

Wieso willst du denn umbdingt 8GB haben?
Die Bringen dir beim Benchen garnichts!
Ansonsten hol dir 2x den oben geposteten ADATA XPG RAM und benutz nur 4GB zum benchen und weitere 4GB für den "normalbetrieb".


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn umbdingt 8GB haben?
> Die Bringen dir beim Benchen garnichts!
> Ansonsten hol dir 2x den oben geposteten ADATA XPG RAM und benutz nur 4GB zum benchen und weitere 4GB für den "normalbetrieb".


Die 8GB waren nicht zum Benchen gedacht  Aber ich sitz hier mit 4GB und zocke, und gelegentlich wirds schon wirklich knapp...

So könnte ich das natürlich auch machen  Eigentlich reichen 2GB ja auch, oder muss man fürn PC Mark da ein bisschen drauflegen?
Naja der AData ist zwar etwas teurer, aber soll der sich ja auch echt gut OCen lassen... Ich könnte mir auch einfach ne 6950 statt ner GTX570 holen und die dann unlocken, dann hätte ich das Geld wieder raus


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Januar 2011)

Ahhh STOP, sorry falscher Link 
Hier : K&M Computer: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks oder mylemon.at .:. Hardware .:. Arbeitsspeicher .:. DDR 3 .:. CORSAIR DDR3 2000MHZ 4GB KIT OF 2 oder hier : 4GB CORSAIR CL8 Dominator GT PC3-16000 KIT


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Joa... Trotzdem, für 4GB sind mir die zu teuer  Da nehm ich lieber die ADATA 
Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Eco Ram mit der ultrawenigen Spannung=


----------



## blackbolt (3. Januar 2011)

hier ist mal der erste test mit dem P4 531 den ich für 7€ erstanden habe

leider macht das Asus P5N-D nur 1,6vcore

aber wenigstens rennt er bei 4500MHz bei 1,58750vcore WPrime 32m stabil

natürlich alles @ Air

CPU-Z - 4597.6 mhz - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4597.6MHz)

wPrime 32m - 1min 7sec 516ms - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4500MHz)

das prime ergebniss war nur ein testlauf um zu schauen ob die cpu es überhaubt mitmacht deshalb ist die zeit so schlecht


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Die alten P4's sind ja nicht grade OC Monster oO 
Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass mein 65nm P4 631 bei 15€ Luftkühlung und 25° Zimmertemp 5.25GHz gemacht hat 

Mir fällt grade auf, ich hab mit allen CPUs bisher vergessen, PiFast zu benchen


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2011)

Cedar Mill ist auch die Ausnahme, die machen bekanntlich alle 5 GHz unter Luft... (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen)


----------



## blackbolt (3. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Die alten P4's sind ja nicht grade OC Monster oO
> Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass mein 65nm P4 631 bei 15€ Luftkühlung und 25° Zimmertemp 5.25GHz gemacht hat
> 
> Mir fällt grade auf, ich hab mit allen CPUs bisher vergessen, PiFast zu benchen



du kannst 65nm mit 90nm nicht vergleichen 

4597MHz unter Luft ist schon ein ganz gutes ergebniss


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand einen günstigen Dice/Ln2 Händler in meiner Nähe (73773) ?
ich mag nicht immer bei Trockeneisdirekt bestellen, ist relativ teuer wie ich finde.

Ach und noch was: Wo krieg ich möglichst günstig einen Dewar, ebay gibt nichts brauchbares her.


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2011)

günstig nen Dewar... ist nicht so leicht. Die kosten meines Erachtens immer mindestens einige Hundert Euro...
Guck evtl mal nach Trockeneisreinigung oder sowas, oder manche Fischläden oder generell Tiefkühlläden packen ihren Vorrat auch in Trockeneis zum tiefgefrieren, da fällt auch immer was ab. Wenn du Pech hast, aber nur große Platten, die man noch zerschlagen muss.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> du kannst 65nm mit 90nm nicht vergleichen
> 
> 4597MHz unter Luft ist schon ein ganz gutes ergebniss


Ich wollt dein Ergebnis nicht schmälern  War nur ganz allgemein verwundert, wie groß der Unterschied beim OC ist...


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> günstig nen Dewar... ist nicht so leicht. Die kosten meines Erachtens immer mindestens einige Hundert Euro...
> Guck evtl mal nach Trockeneisreinigung oder sowas, oder manche Fischläden oder generell Tiefkühlläden packen ihren Vorrat auch in Trockeneis zum tiefgefrieren, da fällt auch immer was ab. Wenn du Pech hast, aber nur große Platten, die man noch zerschlagen muss.



Das mit dem Tiefkühlläden ist eine gute Idee, danke!!
Habe da einen Bekannten der betreibt sowas, der kann bestimmt das ein oder andere Kilo Dice abdrücken.
Ja ich meinte einen "günstigen" Dewar im Verhältnis.


----------



## blackbolt (3. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich wollt dein Ergebnis nicht schmälern  War nur ganz allgemein verwundert, wie groß der Unterschied beim OC ist...



fühle mich ja auch nicht angegriffen

hier das ist mein bestes Ergebniss @ Air

*CPU-Z* - *5639.91 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5639.9MHz)

ist ein 65nm 
den wollte ich auch als erstes unter dice setzten wenn es mal dazu kommt


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht^^ naja mein P4 bleibt jetzt ,bevor er auf 7GHz+ gejagt wird mit DICE, erstmal im Schrank  Und ich hab mir noch n Celeron 346, E4300 und E3400 organisiert, die werden dann kaltgemacht 
Kann man auf dem Rampage Formula mit diesen CPUs was anfangen?

Mein Benchsession-Plan nimmt allmählich Formen an  blackbolt wie weit isses von dir nach Paderborn? ;D


----------



## blackbolt (3. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> blackbolt wie weit isses von dir nach Paderborn? ;D



 immer Autobahn A1 378 km laut Routenplaner


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Hoi das ist ein bisschen weit  naja bin schonmal bissel am planen, wegen benchsession, wollt nurmal fragen^^


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hoi das ist ein bisschen weit  naja bin schonmal bissel am planen, wegen benchsession, wollt nurmal fragen^^



Nur Dice oder auch LN?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Erstmal nur DICE, aber wenn du dir selber LN2 organisieren kannst mit Pötten usw, wäre das natürlich auch kein Ding 
DICE kriege ich hier in der Nähe und -Masterchief- wollte evtl. auch kommen und was mitbringen, weil das hier mit 2.50€/kg ziemlich teuer ist... 
Ich mach auch noch nen Thread deswegen auf, wenn ich n Datum habe, bin halt momentan noch in der Phase mir erstmal alles notwendige an Hardware usw. dafür anzuschaffen  Und bin halt jetzt schonmal am rumfragen, wer überhaupt in der Nähe so wohnt von euch Junkies


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal Leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem,

woran kann es liegen, dass ich bei 4 unterschiedlichen Karten, wovon 3 sicher funktionieren, sich kein Treiber installieren lässt. Bei ATI ist es ein MSI Service fehler und bei Nvidia zeigt er mir irgendeine andere Fehlermeldung. Wo ist da der Wurm drinnen?

lg Lower

Ah ja bevor ichs vergesse:

Setup:

Rampage 3 Extreme
4GB Domis GT 
Karten: GTX480/GTX260/3850/5450

Win7 Prof. 64Bit - Mobo Treiber installiert

Neuinstallation von Windoof brachte auch nichts.


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht^^ naja mein P4 bleibt jetzt ,bevor er auf 7GHz+ gejagt wird mit DICE, erstmal im Schrank


7 GHz+ 
Hoffen wir mal, dass der das macht  - hab auch 2 Celeron 347s die unter Luft gut abgehen, aber LN2 nur 6,8 GHz 
der beste ging 7099 MHz, hab aber jetzt einen gekauft, der 7,5 machen soll laut Vorbesitzer. Mal abwarten, bin da noch ewas skeptisch was die CPU angeht .


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Lass mich raten theLamer, von mr.voltage aka tapakah??  

kannst du mir bei meinem Problem vllt helfen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Na klar, die CPU ist gut, ich hoffe nur, dass meine Skills ausreichen  
Ne im Ernst, kommt natürlich drauf an, wie die unter Kälte skaliert und ob mein Board mitmacht etc. Hab festgestellt, seit dem BIOS-Update lässt sich die CPU-Spannung oberhalb von 1.6V nur noch in 0.05V Schritten (also 1.65V, 1.7V etc.) verstellen, bis es dann bei 1.8V wieder in 0.025V Schritten weitergeht 
Versteh einer Asus


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Lass mich raten theLamer, von mr.voltage aka tapakah??
> kannst du mir bei meinem Problem vllt helfen?


Hm... richtige Treiber hast du (64-bit)? Ka, was da schief läuft, sry. Eventuell irgendwas Absurdes wie PCIe-Stromstecker defekt oder sowas, wenn du das OS schon neu aufgesetzt hast... ?
@ Voltage: Die CPU hatte nur 1,976V  - mehr Spannung ist aber nicht immer alles
Bin aber noch überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Score, aber das nächste Mal LN2 kommt bestimmt.

@ Masterchief: Wenn du mal DICE da hast, teste, ob die CPU 6,4 GHz mit 1,7V macht. Wenn nicht, ist schonmal sicher, dass die CPU keine 7,5 GHz machen wird.


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Jow Treiber ist der richtige, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren....


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Kennt keiner eine Lösung für das verdammte mysteriöse Problem von Lower ?
Auf der Session hatten wir das gleiche Problem mit einem Maximus 3 Forumula 
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären das kein Treiber will....


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch so ein Blödsinn, jetzt will es wieder nicht. Gerade mal XP versucht, tut auch nicht, ach ich versuchs einfach mal mit der TreiberCD und dann ein Update


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Das ist doch so ein Blödsinn, jetzt will es wieder nicht. Gerade mal XP versucht, tut auch nicht, ach ich versuchs einfach mal mit der TreiberCD und dann ein Update



Hast du schon gecheckt ob die Platte noch funktioniert?
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch schon mal.
Windows hat funktioniert, aber Treiber, Spiele etc gingen nicht.


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Platte funktioniert, Problem auch gerade gelöst. 

Bios Reset war wohl etwas, was ich vergessen hatte. Die Platte war im AHCI Modus, sobald diese normal läuft, geht alles prima. Wenn ich auf AHCI schalte funktionieren nicht mal die 3D Marks 

lg Lower


----------



## Hollywood (3. Januar 2011)

Hollywood's 119773 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 1002/1310MHz

Ich bleib dran! Da kommt noch was.... Nur wann????


----------



## Semih91 (3. Januar 2011)

Schöner Score Holly


----------



## Lower (3. Januar 2011)

Wie ist denn nun die Performance von SB im 01er, sollte die 6GHz Grenze zu knacken sein wird SB doch im 01er die Nase vorne haben nicht? Der Score von Massman zeigt ja, dass ein auf 4,8GHz getakteter SB auf Augenhöhe mit einem 5,5GHz E8600 ist. Wie dem auch sei, was sagen unsere 01er Bencher dazu? :S


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Hollywood's 119773 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 1002/1310MHz
> 
> Ich bleib dran! Da kommt noch was.... Nur wann????



Wow die Karte läuft echt ziemlich gut!
Bleib dran


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun die Performance von SB im 01er, sollte die 6GHz Grenze zu knacken sein wird SB doch im 01er die Nase vorne haben nicht? Der Score von Massman zeigt ja, dass ein auf 4,8GHz getakteter SB auf Augenhöhe mit einem 5,5GHz E8600 ist. Wie dem auch sei, was sagen unsere 01er Bencher dazu? :S



Also wenn das wahr ist werde ich SB vllt doch holen...
Oder lieber gebraucht nen 86er und ein RE + D9GTR


----------



## RedCobra (4. Januar 2011)

Hey Vince! Start binning other chips now ... - kingpincooling.com

das spricht wohl für sich


----------



## McZonk (4. Januar 2011)

@Sven: Da muss man aber hoffen dass die Teile dann unter Kälte auch weiter skalieren, was bisher afaik gar nicht der Fall ist. Den sweetspot haben sie bei ~15-20°C. Mit weniger Temp verlierst du schon wieder einige MHz. Die CPUs haben gewiss Potential, aber ohne richtige Kälteskalierung bringt das noch nichts.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Gerade ist mein R2E gekommen 
Gleich mal testen...


----------



## RedCobra (4. Januar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Sven: Da muss man aber hoffen dass die Teile dann unter Kälte auch weiter skalieren, was bisher afaik gar nicht der Fall ist. Den sweetspot haben sie bei ~15-20°C. Mit weniger Temp verlierst du schon wieder einige MHz. Die CPUs haben gewiss Potential, aber ohne richtige Kälteskalierung bringt das noch nichts.


 
hast schon recht, neues Bios hat schon was gebracht von 5Ghz auf 5.5Ghz+ denke mal wenn die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind ist E8600 defenetiv tot was ich schade finde 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> hast schon recht, neues Bios hat schon was gebracht von 5Ghz auf 5.5Ghz+ denke mal wenn die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind ist E8600 defenetiv tot was ich schade finde
> 
> Gruß Sven



Ja, momentan haben die stärksten E8600 noch nichts zu befürchten, ein 5,5GHz SB ist so wie ein, hm, 6,2GHz Core2? oder sogar bisschen mehr?
Aber je weiter die hochkommen umso überflüssiger werden selbst die besten E8600, was ich auch schade finde, vor allem wenn man noch zwei ungetestete E8600 zu Hause hat und an einem dritten dran ist... 


Noch was anderes, wie siehts bei euch ( PCGH und AF ) eigentlich mit dem Country Cup aus? Momentan steht Deutschland nicht gerade gut da.


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich werde an der Stage 2 und 4 versuchen was zu reißen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Also ich werde an der Stage 2 und 4 versuchen was zu reißen...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Hört sich gut an, Stage 4 mit dem E8600? Ich hab schon wieder das REX + E8400 aufgebaut...


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ja, momentan haben die stärksten E8600 noch nichts zu befürchten, ein 5,5GHz SB ist so wie ein, hm, 6,2GHz Core2? oder sogar bisschen mehr?
> Aber je weiter die hochkommen umso überflüssiger werden selbst die besten E8600, was ich auch schade finde, vor allem wenn man noch zwei ungetestete E8600 zu Hause hat und an einem dritten dran ist...
> 
> 
> Noch was anderes, wie siehts bei euch ( PCGH und AF ) eigentlich mit dem Country Cup aus? Momentan steht Deutschland nicht gerade gut da.


Also ich würde behaupten, ein 5.3GHz SB kann mit einem E8600@6.4-6.5GHz mithalten: Smoke's 116565 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 1075/1200MHz
Die GPU hat bei der Submission halt 1075 statt 1000MHz, daher stammt der Unterschied..


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, Stage 4 mit dem E8600? Ich hab schon wieder das REX + E8400 aufgebaut...



Ja, inkl SS 

Ziel sind mind. 640Mhz FSB 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich würde behaupten, ein 5.3GHz SB kann mit einem E8600@6.4-6.5GHz mithalten: Smoke's 116565 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 1075/1200MHz
> Die GPU hat bei der Submission halt 1075 statt 1000MHz, daher stammt der Unterschied..



Ich denke da muss man auch noch ein paar andere Faktoren beachten, vor allem im 3DM01. Allein Treiber und LOD Settings machen schon einen großen Unterschied.

Am Besten jemand würde mal einen Direktvergleich mit identischer Vorgehensweise machen.


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich würde behaupten, ein 5.3GHz SB kann mit einem E8600@6.4-6.5GHz mithalten: Smoke's 116565 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 1075/1200MHz
> Die GPU hat bei der Submission halt 1075 statt 1000MHz, daher stammt der Unterschied..



Da hast du Recht, da sieht es anders aus, ich habe bisher nur die Testläufe von Massman verglichen.



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich denke da muss man auch noch ein paar andere Faktoren beachten, vor allem im 3DM01. Allein Treiber und LOD Settings machen schon einen großen Unterschied.
> 
> Am Besten jemand würde mal einen Direktvergleich mit identischer Vorgehensweise machen.



Ja, das wäre das beste, schau dir mal Massman Runs an:
Massman's 115245 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1030/1100MHz
Massman's 116007 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1000/1150MHz

Auf dem REX hat er ziemlich langsame RAM-Settings benutzt und die VGA hat 30MHz mehr auf dem Kern, auf dem SB hat die VGA dafür noch 50MHz mehr auf dem VRAM, das macht auch einiges aus.
Aber immerhin die selben Treiber.



fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ja, inkl SS
> 
> Ziel sind mind. 640Mhz FSB
> 
> ...



Da werde ich nicht mithalten können unter Luft, aber mal sehen was so möglich ist. 
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen dritten im Bunde, am besten mit einem anderen E8x00....


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Ich wette da wird Roman nicht allzu viel überlegen und sein RE & E8600 aufbauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich kann ja mal ein paar Vergleiche machen, wenn ich meinen 2600K habe  Evtl bohr ich noch andere Löcher für meinen CPU-Wakühler, dann kann ich das Ding wenigstens @Wakü benchen 
Ich hoffe die Dinger werden bald verfügbar...


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich wette da wird Roman nicht allzu viel überlegen und sein RE & E8600 aufbauen



 Wie passend, dass ich am Freitag wahrscheinlich an LN2 komme


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Bei mir sieht es genauso aus, und die Chance, dass mein Gulfi in den nächsten 2 Tagen auch eintrifft ist auch ziemlich hoch. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte wird das am Montag nachgeholt 


lg Lower


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Aber ich garantiere nicht, dass ich auch 775 Benche. Eigentlich ist mir mehr nach 980X


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich wette da wird Roman nicht allzu viel überlegen und sein RE & E8600 aufbauen



Das Problem ist allerdings diese Regel:
_In addition to last year's rules, the top-3 must use different (!) hardware.
_
Ist zwar gut wenn wir einige mit guten E8600 Ergebnissen haben und dann davon das beste genommen wird, allerdings brauchen wir gute Ergebnisse von drei verschiedenen Prozessoren um einen Durchschnitt zu bekommen.


Dann könnt ihr ja mal MaxxMem für die zweite Stage benchen!


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Für Maxxmem fehlt mir nun das 1156 Setup, dass ich für den Gulfi verkauft habe...:S

Habe bei der letzten Session 2700 Ramtakt fahren können 

lg Lower


----------



## Mega Rage (4. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie passend, dass ich am Freitag wahrscheinlich an LN2 komme



Von wo holst du dein LN2?
Du wohnst ja nicht so weit von mir entfernt und ich such noch ne gute Quelle für LN2 ^^


----------



## RedCobra (4. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ja, inkl SS
> 
> Ziel sind mind. 640Mhz FSB
> 
> ...


 
dann hau mal rein , mal schauen vielleicht trag ich auch mal was mit bei...


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Hi bei meinem i7 920 wird in der CPUZ Vers. 1.56 die vcore nicht mehr ausgelesen...
Macht es was aus wenn ich für HWBOt jetzt 1.55 verwende ?
Und wie ist das mi GPUz ?
Kann ich die 0.4.6 nehmen oder muss ich 0.50 nehmen ?

THX


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nen R2E hast, kannst du die VCOre doch an den dafür vorgesehenen Punkten am Board direkt mit nem Multimeter auslesen 
Ansonten geht auch noch 1.55.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Januar 2011)

Gerüchteweise kann man die Kernspannung sogar an nicht beschrifteten Punkten auslesen, falls das Mainboard keine beschrifteten bietet.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

Na aber da er ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet hat, dass er nen R2E hat, dachte ich, das liegt nahe 


-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Gerade ist mein R2E gekommen
> Gleich mal testen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Hab ein R2E.
Hab keins hier^^
Egal...
Nimm ich halt 1.55... Auch bei HWBot erlaubt ?


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Diese überaus sinnvollen Messpunkte sollten aber beim R2E vorhanden sein, nicht?


----------



## Matti OC (4. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist allerdings diese Regel:
> _In addition to last year's rules, the top-3 must use different (!) hardware.
> _
> Ist zwar gut wenn wir einige mit guten E8600 Ergebnissen haben und dann davon das beste genommen wird, allerdings brauchen wir gute Ergebnisse von drei verschiedenen Prozessoren um einen Durchschnitt zu bekommen.
> ...


Hi, mh
zu: Single VGA Heaven DX11 ranking 

-läuft bei mir immer noch nicht   ka warum, bleibt immer bei 67,9 sec stehen (auch im default) 

zu: MaxxMem LGA1366 ranking

-da wird sich wohl ein 920 besser machen, der viel BCLK macht.( und auf zwei Kerne ohne HT mit einen 980, sollte man ja nicht gehen)

zu: SuperPI 32M LGA775 ranking

-mein Asus EVO macht leider schon bei 620 FSB dicht 

lg Matti


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Gerade i7 920 aufm R2E...
215 Bclk (4,5Ghz@ 1,4V) Superpi 32m stable @ air....
Da geht noch einiges...


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch mal erklären, was es mit diesen NB Straps auf sich hat? Hatte das bisher immer nur auf Auto stehen  Habs jetzt einfach mal auf 400 gestellt?


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Januar 2011)

@Matti:
Wegen dem EVO: Wenn du einen E8500 drauf schnallst und um die 12min bei raus kommt, ist das doch perfekt 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

MMhmmh schein bei 222 BCLK das Board dicht zu machen 
4,65Ghz dann bclk 224, 4,7ghz ---> QPI 1,325 , vcore sogar auf 1,4750....
Was kann man noch machen ??

Was meint ihr ist endgültig schluss oder muss einfach nur Kälte her ?


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Typisch für ein R2E würde ich mal sagen  Für McZonk war an der selben Stelle Schluss...


----------



## Hollywood (4. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> MMhmmh schein bei 222 BCLK das Board dicht zu machen
> 4,65Ghz dann bclk 224, 4,7ghz ---> QPI 1,325 , vcore sogar auf 1,4750....
> Was kann man noch machen ??
> 
> Was meint ihr ist endgültig schluss oder muss einfach nur Kälte her ?



En olles Classified wäre wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall, das Classi ist für den 920er 2D und 3D das ultimative Board... 2D genauso gut wie das R3E und 3D das allerbeste für die CPU.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Tja...
Selbst mit 1,5 wolltes net...
Also kack Board...
Was meint ihr verkaufen und dann R3E Power ?


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt - Classified... R3E ist für 2D gut, 3D aber nicht, da es im Fastmode auch keine 230 MHz+ macht, nur im Slowmode...


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Dann brauch ich jetzt ein Classifield...


----------



## Hollywood (4. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt; Classified. Ist einfach noch immer ein richtig gutes Brett.
Wenn man weiß, wie man damit umzugehen hat!


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Jap kommt endlich zur Vernunft und besorgt euch Classified Boards


----------



## Hollywood (4. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap kommt endlich zur Vernunft und besorgt euch Classified Boards



Haha! Schöner hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können!
Hab immer noch zwei 4-Way hier.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

2 4Way ?
Bock eins abzugeben ?

Sry jaja das gehört hier net hin 
Omg jetzt kackt das Board bei 220 ab obwohl es eben 220 machte -.-


----------



## chillinmitch (4. Januar 2011)

Probier doch mal mit etwas mehr QPI/VTT oder einen höheren PCI-E Takt.
Ich brauch mit einem UD7 ca 1,45V und mehr als 115 PCI-E für 220+ BCLK.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Januar 2011)

Alles schon probiert 
Ich glaub ich spinne ....
Mein achsotoller scheissram von Corsair macht nicht mal die spezifizierten 1000mhz 8-9-8-24 WTF ??!


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Dann hast du ein scheiß UD7 Hab auch eins, 220BCLK sind rockstable mit PCIe 105MHz, und 1,35V QPI Weiter brauch ich nicht, hab ja nen 950er.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Alles schon probiert
> Ich glaub ich spinne ....
> Mein achsotoller scheissram von Corsair macht nicht mal die spezifizierten 1000mhz 8-9-8-24 WTF ??!


UCLK macht wahrscheinlich nicht 4 GHz mit, wobei das mit brutalen Spannungen eigentlich immer geht


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - Classified... R3E ist für 2D gut, 3D aber nicht, da es im Fastmode auch keine 230 MHz+ macht, nur im Slowmode...



Wie oft noch? Es gibt auch gute R3E  Und man kann sie nicht über einen Kamm scheren...


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, aber JEDES Classi macht garantiert 240 MHz+ BCLK im Fastmode (hatte z.B. mit meinem irgendwas mit 238,x MHz unter Luft nach sehr kurzem Rumprobieren; da war bestimmt auch noch mehr drin)... beim R3E ist es eben nicht so. Und da sie gleich teuer sind, steht das Classi zumindest für die CPU eindeutig besser da. Das wollte ich damit eigentlich zum Audruck bringen.


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Das einzige was mich am Classi sehr stört ist das Bios, mit Phönix habe ich zwar schon viel zu tun gehabt, aber mir sagt AMI eben besser zu :S

Das ist der einzige Punkt der mich beim Classi stört, deshalb habe ich zum R3E gegriffen.

lg Lower


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Classified ist nicht das einfachste Board. Man muss sich definitiv mehr damit beschäftigen als mit dem R3E aber wenn es läuft, dann gut


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann mich über mein UD7 auch nicht beklagenLäuft 1A.


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mit meinem R3E zufrieden, ich hab 235BCLK im Fastmode validieren können, das ist genug für mich, der Gulfi braucht ja keinen besonderen BCLK


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2011)

Jap da läuft deines besser als mein 4-Way (zumindest mit dem GT) denn da komme ich nur auf 221 BCLK. Wobei das an der CPU liegt.


----------



## blackbolt (4. Januar 2011)

scheint ja doch ein ganz netter prozzi zu sein
nur leider macht das mainboard nicht mehr als 1,6vcore werde wohl morgen umsockeln
*wPrime 1024m* - *35min 10sec 422ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4533MHz)

und natürlich wieder alles @ Air


----------



## Semih91 (4. Januar 2011)

Der Classi scheint ja so wie ein DFI DK T2RS Plus zu sein. Zickig, aber wenn man sie im Griff hat, dann unerreichbar 
BTW: Wie kann man bei wPrime 32M die 15Sek toppen? Ich habe heute 15,175s geschafft, aber unter 15s schaff ich nicht. Dice Pflicht?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> scheint ja doch ein ganz netter prozzi zu sein
> nur leider macht das mainboard nicht mehr als 1,6vcore werde wohl morgen umsockeln
> *wPrime 1024m* - *35min 10sec 422ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4533MHz)
> 
> und natürlich wieder alles @ Air


Ich hoffe, du hattest HW Monitor nicht die ganze Zeit über an^^ 
Mal von heute, mehr konnte ich aus meinem Q9550 nicht rauskitzeln: Masterchief79's 9sec 702ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) @ 4083MHz

Das macht er auch bei 1.54V noch, nur ab FSB 482 hat entweder die CPU oder das Rampage Formula (wolln wirs nicht hoffen ) ne Wall... Und ich hab den Eindruck, Win7 bremst. Mein dritter Core hängt immer um ~0.3s zurück.

Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Frage von vorhin, was hat es beim OC mit dem NB Straps auf sich? Ich konnte mit nem 400er Strap heute z.B. mehr Takt rauskitzeln als auf Auto.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Dann geh doch mal direkt auf FSB 500


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab eher den Eindruck, als wäre das ne FSB Wall, kein Loch  Hab schon mit nem 6er Multi mal 500-550 durchprobiert, kein Bild beim booten... Aber bei dem C1er hab ich die Hoffnung sowieso schon aufgegeben 
Wobei mir meine 24/7 Alltagssettings sogar mal nen Gold-(mittlerweile Silber-)pokal gebracht haben^^ Im PC Mark Vantage


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Da hab ich auch jede Menhe goldeneAuser den Pokalen bringts leider nichts, aber ich finde, das die goldenen trotzdem schön da stehen


----------



## Mega Rage (4. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hab eher den Eindruck, als wäre das ne FSB Wall, kein Loch  Hab schon mit nem 6er Multi mal 500-550 durchprobiert, kein Bild beim booten... Aber bei dem C1er hab ich die Hoffnung sowieso schon aufgegeben
> Wobei mir meine 24/7 Alltagssettings sogar mal nen Gold-(mittlerweile Silber-)pokal gebracht haben^^ Im PC Mark Vantage




Post mal deine Settings vllt lässt sich da noch was optimieren.
ich denk 500 wären schon möglich, zieht aber extrem viel Vcore zumindest bei meinem Q8200.


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Das R3E ist aber nicht mit dem GT getestet sondern mit nem E5502! Der GT muss erstma kommen   

lg Lovro


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht schickst du den lieber zu mir


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Wer ich?


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Jo, reicht aber, wenn nur der Gulfi im Paket ist, sonst wird das Paket so groß


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Mach ich gleich, hab atm nur iPod zum posten^^ Bin mittlerweile bei 1.68V VTT laut BIOS 
Kannst vergessen mit der CPU ^^


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

1,68V VTT Geh mal lieber wieder runter, das ist schon zu krass. Ich hab maximal mit nem Q9650 für 520 1,4V gebraucht


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Hätteste wohl gerne


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

Jap, kannst dich ja mit ins Paket hocken, dann kannst du mir ihn dann persönlich überreichen


----------



## Ü50 (4. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> 1,68V VTT Geh mal lieber wieder runter, das ist schon zu krass. Ich hab maximal mit nem Q9650 für 520 1,4V gebraucht


Wer bremst verliert​


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2011)

Klar Moose, können wir so machen, Adresse per PN bitte 

Hach ich liebe mein neues Profilbild


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> 1,68V VTT Geh mal lieber wieder runter, das ist schon zu krass. Ich hab maximal mit nem Q9650 für 520 1,4V gebraucht





Ü50 schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert​



Laut BIOS, wie gesagt, real anliegen tun dann so um die 1.6... Mit LLC will ich das aber nicht probieren, die overvoltet die VTT nämlich gerne um ca. 0.07V 

Aber keine Chance, ich krieg nicht mal mit 495 nen Bootup. Die CPU ist da einfach am Ende, mit dem C1 Stepping ist das so ähnlich wie mit den Phenom II CPUs... Irgendwo ist die physikalische Grenze erreicht


----------



## Matti OC (4. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Matti:
> Wegen dem EVO: Wenn du einen E8500 drauf schnallst und um die 12min bei raus kommt, ist das doch perfekt
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Hi, yo, werde ich mal versuchen. (aber ich hab nur zwei E8600, ist sowieso egal, da nur Multi 6 verwenden darf) 

Ansonsten finde ich etwas schwach, was da -.de- abliefert.

HWBOT Country Cup 2010

-Single VGA Heaven DX11 ranking- jeder der eine GTX580 hat könnte da mit machen, es kommt nicht auf CPU Power an, nur rein GPU Power zählt.

-MaxxMem LGA1366 ranking, da werde ich mein Glück versuchen 

-3DMark03 IGP ranking, hier sollte sich doch bei uns einer finden.

-SuperPI 32M LGA775 ranking, hier draf man nur Multi 6 verwenden, also kann jeder sogar mit luft benchen.

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, yo, werde ich mal versuchen. (aber ich hab nur zwei E8600, ist sowieso egal, da nur Multi 6 verwenden darf)
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich etwas schwach, was da -.de- abliefert.
> 
> *snip*



Dann brauchst du eigentlich keine Zeit verschwenden, denn Christian wird mit seinem E8600 bei mehr als 620MHz FSB benchen. Ich hab auch einen E8600 der on air besser geht als mein E8400, aber man braucht drei verschiedene Prozessoren, bzw. in jeder Stage müssen alle drei Einträge mit drei verschiedenen Teilen sein, also z.B. für die Heaven Stage wären ein 580er, ein 570er und ein 480er Eintrag am besten.
Für die 32M Stage brauchen wir also am besten einen anderen E8x00, sonst nehmen wir uns immer nur gegenseitig den Platz für z.B. den E8600 weg.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,aber da gibt es doch nur einen Eintrag. 

naja, der 2D bencher bin ich ja sowieso nicht. 

aber erst mal drei Einträge haben, so das man Punkte bekommt.

BeetleatWar1977's 15min 54sec 445ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q8400 (2.66Ghz) @ 2880MHz

lg Matti


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn du auf den Eintrag im Ranking klickst wird zu den 3 Einträgen verlinkt, z.B. hier:
Submissions for top 3 average (with unique hardware) of Romania


@Masterchief79: Wie siehts mit der PLL Spannung aus? VTT ist für viel FSB nicht so wichtig und sollte bei einem 45nm Core2 auch längst nicht so hoch sein.


----------



## Barisan (5. Januar 2011)

Apropos Stage 4 in Country Cup, wäre es möglich mehrere Submissions mit verschiedenen 775 CPU's zu machen? Z. B. ich habe sagen wir so, 15 Single Core und DC CPU's und mache mit jede CPU ein SuperPI 32M run und lade dem hoch. Geht oder geht nicht?


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Januar 2011)

Mehrfacheinträge sind nicht möglich, aber da sowieso nur die besten 3 Ergebnisse pro Stage in die Bewertung eingehen würde es nichts bringen soviele CPU's zu benchen.


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Januar 2011)

Und es müssen auch Ergebnisse von mehreren Usern sein: Also 3 verschiedene CPUs von 3 unterschiedlichen Usern...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## blackbolt (5. Januar 2011)

Matti OC;2556089

Ansonsten finde ich etwas schwach schrieb:


> HWBOT Country Cup 2010[/URL]
> 
> 
> -3DMark03 IGP ranking, hier sollte sich doch bei uns einer finden.
> ...



also werde dann heute mal den hier benchen SuperPI 32M LGA775 ranking(wer noch) hab aber nur ddr2 boards und mein ram macht zwischen 510-530MHz zu kommt drauf an wie gut er gelaunt ist
ok beim asus P5N-D ist der ram vom fsb entkoppelt

und die superpis laufen im gegensatz zum wprime und pifast bei mir sowieso ganz miserabel(weiss auch nicht warum??????)

3DMark03 IGP ranking müsste sich auch was machen lassen

gogogo country cup


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2011)

Der 775 32M wäre auch der einzige bei dem ich was reißen kann.
Bis jetzt schaffe ich mit dem ersten paar nur 570 bei 4-4-4-12, hab aber noch 3 andere Micron DDR2 Kits hier die noch nicht getestet sind.
Muß ich also noch ein wenig feilen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Also der Celeron 346 läuft auf meinem Rampage Formula, nur leider kann ich im BIOS nix verstellen... Also wenn ich bspw nur von IDE auf AHCI stelle (also was der CPU völlig wayne sein kann) kommt leider kein Bild mehr beim Starten.
Oder auch wenn ich nur die Geschwindigkeit eines Lüfters verstelle. Er bootet nur mit Defaults und ohne dass man vorher ins BIOS geht.

/Fällt euch nen gutes Tool ein, um alle Spannungen etc. unter Windows anzupassen?


----------



## Lower (5. Januar 2011)

Nimm doch das Std. Tool von Asus TurboV Evo, ob das RF Rog Connect hat wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber möglich wäre es ja, immerhin ist es ja ein ROG Board 

lg Lower


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Der 775 32M wäre auch der einzige bei dem ich was reißen kann.
> Bis jetzt schaffe ich mit dem ersten paar nur 570 bei 4-4-4-12, hab aber noch 3 andere Micron DDR2 Kits hier die noch nicht getestet sind.
> Muß ich also noch ein wenig feilen.



CPU? E8500? Weil 86er und 84er haben wir schon 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also der Celeron 346 läuft auf meinem Rampage Formula, nur leider kann ich im BIOS nix verstellen... Also wenn ich bspw nur von IDE auf AHCI stelle (also was der CPU völlig wayne sein kann) kommt leider kein Bild mehr beim Starten.
> Oder auch wenn ich nur die Geschwindigkeit eines Lüfters verstelle. Er bootet nur mit Defaults und ohne dass man vorher ins BIOS geht.
> 
> /Fällt euch nen gutes Tool ein, um alle Spannungen etc. unter Windows anzupassen?



Nein, bei dem alten Rampage Formula musst du das im Bios einstellen...
Das hat kein RoGConnect, das kam erst bei den P55 bzw X58 Brettern neuern Datums. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also der Celeron 346 läuft auf meinem Rampage Formula, nur leider kann ich im BIOS nix verstellen... Also wenn ich bspw nur von IDE auf AHCI stelle (also was der CPU völlig wayne sein kann) kommt leider kein Bild mehr beim Starten.
> Oder auch wenn ich nur die Geschwindigkeit eines Lüfters verstelle. Er bootet nur mit Defaults und ohne dass man vorher ins BIOS geht.
> 
> /Fällt euch nen gutes Tool ein, um alle Spannungen etc. unter Windows anzupassen?



laut ASUS Webseite unterstützt dein Board den Prozessor nicht. für solche alten Sockel 775 Prozessoren brauchst du auch ein älteres Board, am besten mit P965 oder vlt. noch P35 Chipsatz.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß^^ Aber das muss ja kein Hindernis sein 
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, warum er nicht bootet... mind FSB laut BIOS ist 200, der Celeron hat aber nur 133  Daher wird der auf Default Settings auf 4.6GHz OCt


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

Ähm, für den Country Cup, da gibt es doch auch den Ungine? Hab in 2 Wochen ne GTX 580, und für den Benchmark ist die CPU ja nicht so wichtig, oder macht in die Richtung schon ein anderer was?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Hatte bisher glaub ich keiner vor... Ich könnte an ne GTX570 kommen, wenn meine Versicherung rechtzeitig einspringt... Aber naja, ist ja dann auch "nur" ne 570.
Das mit dem Celeron hat btw auf dem Formula keinen Zweck, er läuft zwar, aber nur mit Hängen und Würgen 

Allerdings konnte ich ihn ohne irgendwelche Anpassungen im BIOS oder Spannungsänderungen (ging ja nicht^^) auf gute 3.8GHz hochziehen: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Unter Last 1.32V...


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

Die GTX580 ist schon dabei, und bis die Stage endet, hab ich die Karte noch nicht


----------



## Predtemp (5. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, 
da ich zufälligerweise heute beim pc händler vorbei kam, sah ich ein riesiges Arsenal an Gebrauchten Graka (weit über 200), ich fragte ihn was die kosten sollen. Er meinte 5 €uro das stk., und ich dachte mir ok des ja super.
Da ich aber nicht alle 200 kaufen möchte (kann) wollte ich euch fragen, mit welchen graka man beim bot richtig gut punkten kann.

MfG
Predtemp


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

Richtig schöne Punkte geben die Karten aus der 8er Reihe. 8800GT, 8800GTS(alle 3 Versionen) 8800 GTX, 8800 Ultra


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Nehm doch gleich alle, die kriegste doch übers Inet gut wieder verhökert 
Was sind denn da für welche dabei, AGP, PCI-E...? Kommt halt drauf an, wie Moose schon sagte die 88er Reihe macht gut Punkte, und bei spezifischen Karte such dir halt mal die Karte und dann den 06er oder sowas dazu raus auf HWBot. Dann siehst du ja, wie viele Ergebnisse da submittet wurden.

Mainstream geht halt immer gut  So Exoten wie ganz alte E-ISA Karten (hieß der Slot so? ) kann man praktisch überhaupt nicht gebrauchen, haste dann halt das einzige Ergebnis, 2 Punkte und nen Goldpokal wenn du Glück hast^^


----------



## Predtemp (5. Januar 2011)

Ok, dass es die 8er serie ist, dachte ich mir schon. 
Ich stell mir die frage, "wenn ich mit dem Händler ausmache, dass ich mir 10 Karten kaufe, diese Bench und wieder zurück bringe im tausch gegen 10 andere", ob das dann den Regeln beim bot entschpricht.
@ Masterchief79
Hauptsächlich PCI-E, aber habe sie mir nicht genauer angeschaut, da ich im Zeitdruck war.

Thx


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Der 775 32M wäre auch der einzige bei dem ich was reißen kann.
> Bis jetzt schaffe ich mit dem ersten paar nur 570 bei 4-4-4-12, hab aber noch 3 andere Micron DDR2 Kits hier die noch nicht getestet sind.
> Muß ich also noch ein wenig feilen.



Du hast einen E8500, oder?
Wenn du mit CL4 nicht mehr höher kommst nimm lieber CL5 mit höherem FSB und vor allem mehr CPU-Takt. Dann kannst du ja immer noch testen ob 5-4-4-12 oder 5-5-4-12 läuft.

Ich hab eben gerade schon mal einen Run gemacht, bin aber noch nicht so ganz mit der Performance zufrieden... 

Wann könntet ihr eure Ergebnisse posten/hochladen?


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2011)

@ Predtemp:
Denke mal nicht, dass der 8800er Karten für 5€ vertickt, oder? 
Wenn doch, hätte gerne 10 Stück


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Predtemp schrieb:


> Ok, dass es die 8er serie ist, dachte ich mir schon.
> Ich stell mir die frage, "wenn ich mit dem Händler ausmache, dass ich mir 10 Karten kaufe, diese Bench und wieder zurück bringe im tausch gegen 10 andere", ob das dann den Regeln beim bot entschpricht.
> @ Masterchief79
> Hauptsächlich PCI-E, aber habe sie mir nicht genauer angeschaut, da ich im Zeitdruck war.


Das kann dem Bot ja egal sein, woher du deine Hardware beziehst^^ Es gibt ja auch ne Menge Leute, die sich die HW sponsern lassen und dann damit benchen.

Problem wird eher sein, dass du die Karten für dicke Punkte teilweise modden müsstest (also vMod z.B.) und dann kannste sie ja nicht einfach so wieder zurückgeben  Außer du lötest alles wieder runter 
Aber vllt reichts ja auch ohne Mods für ein paar Punkte, dem Team würds auf jeden Fall gut tun 

@theLamer: Ja, das denke ich auch^^ Wenns ein PC Händler ist, wird er jedenfalls ein bisschen Ahnung von Gebraucht-HW Preisen haben und dementsprechend dürfte es sich bei dem Haufen Grakas eher um ältere Modelle handeln  So 6600, 6800, 7600 etc... Bzw. X1800 o.ä. ?
Jenachdem sind aber auch damit einige Points drinne.


----------



## Predtemp (5. Januar 2011)

Ja also zum Thema was für 5€ zu haben ist kann ich nicht beantworten.

Werde auf jedenfall am Freitag vorbei gehen und mir den Haufen mal näher anschauen. Falls wirklich neuere Graka dabei sein sollten (Gf 8er/9er serie) werde ich euch bescheid sagen.

Und falls es nur "alte" sein sollten, dann mach ich dass im tausch. Kleinvieh macht bekanntermaßen auch Mist


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ne Frage wegen Bench-OS:
Heute ist mein Pot gekommen und für die Session wollte ich mir jetzt ein Win 7 X64 (3D Mark 11, Vantage, PC Mark Vantage), ein Vista x86 (wPrime, PCMark 05) und ein XP x86 (SuperPi, 3D Mark 01,03,05,06, Aquamark) draufhauen.
Passt die Zuordnung so und ist das überhaupt sinnvoll?


----------



## Lower (5. Januar 2011)

mach 2 seperate Systeme für 2D und 3D.

Ich mache es immer so:

win7 für vantage
xp sp3 für alle anderen 3dmarks
xp sp2 für 2d 

lg Lower


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

Bei mir war mit ner GTX295 für alle 3D Benches Win7 64bit die beste Wahl, brachte die meisten Punkte, kann aber auch wegen SLI sein, ich glaub für Singel GPU XP


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2011)

so Jungs ....ihr könnt schon mal wetten abschließen welches den höhsten BLCK hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cpus (bis jetzt da) 920i und mein Gulfi

Kühlung ....Dice 

Und wenn die Post mitspielt und am Freitag es schafft kommen noch drei 950i und ein 930i dazu 
Aber bei uns ist morgen Feiertag und darum steht das in den Sternen 


Aber damit mir nicht langweilig wird habe ich vorsichtshalber auch noch eine Handvoll so 775 CPUs da 

Board Asus P5E 64 Ws Evolution 

na denn mal los


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

Wieso das ASROCK? BCLK mäßig würde ich sagen das R3E oder vielleicht das Sabertooth Sind das 3 neue 950er, die du erwartest?


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe auf das Sabertooth...

Viel mehr interessiert mich, wie sich das Asrock schlagen wird.


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2011)

Wie viele i7s du erwartest  - Nice 
Tippe mal aufs R3E, wobei das Sabertooth auch nicht zu verachten ist und es darunter auch Exemplare gibt, die dem R3E in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2011)

Das Asrock weil ich wissen will wie gut das wirklich ist ....ich vertraue keinem Test 

Das Sabertooth weil ich das jetzt schon so oft verbaut und übertaktet habe aber noch nie dazu gekommen bin mal was kaltes drauf zu testen

Das Rampage mal um einen vergleich zu meinen P6T7 ws Sc zu machen

Jepp die 950er sind alle neu


----------



## fuzz3l (5. Januar 2011)

@Don_Dan:
Ich hab auch einen bei 3,6Ghz, aber der ist langsamer als deiner. Bin daher auch mit der Performance total unzufrieden...
Aber die Tage kommt die SS drauf, aktuell teste ich meinen Celeron für ein paar HW-Punkte 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

@True: Nice, wenn das Asrock mehr als 215 Stable schafft, bin ich beleidigt, dann hätte es mein P6T Deluxe V2 geschlagen 

Ich stell mir aber gerade noch ne ganz generelle Frage, und zwar: Wozu überhaupt die ganze Isolationsgeschichte für Dice etc? Eis leitet doch sowieso keinen Strom?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2011)

Kondenswasser 

Du kannst ja mal Dice in einem Pot ohne Armaflex schütten ....und ich wette mit dir du kommst mit abtrocknen nicht hinterher


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2011)

Richtig... und bei LN2 bildet sich außen am Armaflex nach ner Zeit auch Kondenswasser, ich hab da gleich mit nem Waschlappen-Mod nachgeholfen.
Der Klassiker ist natürlich das Küchenpapier.


----------



## blackbolt (5. Januar 2011)

so ich gebe es für heute auf
zuerst wollte mein i5 sys nicht mehr mit 4414MHz 3d benchen
jetzt macht mein asus p5n-d auch nciht richtig mit
und das ergebniss vom country cup 32m ist einfach nur unterirdisch

*SuperPi 32m* - *18min 26sec 453ms* - Blackbolt (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - (Intel Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @3000MHz)

mit einem fsb von 515 wollte das board nicht mehr starten 
also für heute ist schluss hab kein nerv mehr
(benche sowieso lieber grakas)


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2011)

Ich isoliere deshalb meine Hardware zusätzlich mit Plastik70 (PLASTIK 70 400 ML im Conrad Online Shop). 

z.B. meine GTX285: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe 14h mit DICE ohne Probleme gebencht. Es waren zwar Wassertropfen auf der Karte aber dank des Isolationslacks hat das keinen Einfluss. Habe selbst mein 4-Way SLI damit isoliert aber das sollte man sich vorher sehr gut überlegen (Wiederverkaufen, Garantie).


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2011)

Sieht nett aus, vor allem der Cap-Mod


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Von dem Plastik hab ich auch schon gehört, allerdings glaub ich, da lass ich erstmal die Finger von - du sagtest ja selber schon, Garantie etc... Ich will noch was von meiner Hardware haben und musste schon einige Schicksalsschläge hinnehemen  (4870x2, MSI P45 Platinum, GTX480...)
Das trifft einen als Schüler ohne Kohle finanziell immer ziemlich hart 

Mal zur DICE-Menge, für wie lange reichen 20kg bei einem Setup? 
Wird wahrscheinlich 775 und 1155, aber Sandy Bridge skaliert ja nicht auf Kälte..


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nur die CPU kühlst sollten 20kg etwa 15h lang reichen. Bei kleineren C2D's auch länger.


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> @Don_Dan:
> Ich hab auch einen bei 3,6Ghz, aber der ist langsamer als deiner. Bin daher auch mit der Performance total unzufrieden...
> Aber die Tage kommt die SS drauf, aktuell teste ich meinen Celeron für ein paar HW-Punkte
> 
> ...



Naja, besser als nix. Oder schämst du dich wenn du einen 32M postest der langsamer ist als meiner?! 
Ich hab dir noch was bei AF geschrieben! 

Edit: So, damit hat Deutschland die Führung in der vierten Stage übernommen, allerdings wird der bessere Score von BeetleatWar1977 wieder gelöscht weil sein Screen nicht regelkonform ist.


----------



## Semih91 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich werde am Wochenende auch Stage4 mit meinem E8500 benchen. Könnte evtl. auch etwas rausholen


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

XP ist ja mal godlike für wPrime im Vergleich zu Win 7 
XP
Win 7 (etwas weniger Takt)

Aber KACKE will die CPU spannung haben  Btw hängt mein dritter Kern immer noch sehr zurück, startet mit den andern (logisch) und Thread 4 kommt dann so bei 8.75s raus, Thread 3 aber erst bei 9.05... Normal?


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> so Jungs ....ihr könnt schon mal wetten abschließen welches den höhsten BLCK hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat aber einer genug/zuviel Geld 
Bin gespannt wie sich das AsRock schlägt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2011)

Mein Q9550 bringt ja doch noch einiges  Hätte ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet^^
Masterchief79's 8sec 890ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) @ 4219MHz
Masterchief79's 4min 46sec 671ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) @ 4199MHz

Temps um die 78-85° mit Schnee aufm Radi


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

von mir hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag zu HWBOT Country Cup

weis zwar nicht ob das gut ist aber immerhin bis jetzt das beste Ergebniss 
werde nochmal ein wenig weiter testen...gibts da noch irgendwelche Tips


Gruß Sven

PS:hab eben noch einen mit mehr uncore gemacht (4527Mhz) 

*1523.3 MaxxMEM2 *


----------



## blackbolt (6. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das Asrock weil ich wissen will wie gut das wirklich ist ....ich vertraue keinem Test


 
habe nur gutes über das board gehört aber warum das extrem 3 und nicht das 4???


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2011)

Weil das gerade greifbar war


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief, nimm mal für WPrime Vista 32bit, da werden die Zeiten noch besser


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> weis zwar nicht ob das gut ist aber immerhin bis jetzt das beste Ergebniss
> werde nochmal ein wenig weiter testen...gibts da noch irgendwelche Tips



Die Bandbreite würde auf jeden Fall steigen wenn du nur zwei Kerne nutzt und die anderen abschaltest, aber ob das beim 980X so eine gute Idee ist sei mal dahingestellt... Einen 920 hast du nicht zufällig? ^^

Vielleicht kann True Monkey ja auch mal einen MaxxMem testen? Mit seinen CPUs und einem möglichst hohen BCLK sollte er vorne dabei sein.

Ich habe leider abgesehen vom S775 Setup keine passende Hardware da.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Masterchief, nimm mal für WPrime Vista 32bit, da werden die Zeiten noch besser


Wollte es sowieso schon gerade installieren  PC Mark 2005 usw... wPrime werde ich natürlich auch mal testen, aber ich kann das kaum glauben, das Vista in der Hinsicht mal schnell sein soll..?
Naja wir werdens ja sehen


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Bei Maxxmem ist ein hoher Takt mit niedrigeren Latenzen gold wert, ein hoher Uncore sowie BCLK sind auch von entscheidendem Vorteil, CPU Takt spielt so gut wie gar keine rolle.

lg Lower


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

den hab ich gestern noch gemacht die p ist aber sch..... obwohl ich den Ram schärfer und keinen Slowmod fahre von uncore kaum zu schweigen 

leider habe ich keinen 920er aber 230BCLK kann ich auch fahren und immerhin das beste Ergebniss bis jetzt obwohl ich nicht zufrieden bin... werde nochmal ein wenig weiter testen.....hier gibts doch auch noch einige MaxxMem spezis, habe den noch nie oft gebencht... bin ehr 3D

*1535.5 MaxxMem*


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2011)

Kann mich mal einer aufklären was es mit den Cup auf sich hat bzw was ich benchen muss ....sry ich bin gerade unter Dice und kann nicht selber nachschauen da ich wegen akuten Schlafmangel an Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten leide 

Oder vllt ist ja doch der Metaxa schuld ....


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2011)

Man weiß noch net was es an Preisen gibt^^
"For the winners, we're currently in the process of trying to find appropriate prizes. Stay tuned for more information!"
Aber die finden schon was.


----------



## DopeLex (6. Januar 2011)

Ich schmeiß heute abend auch nochma  im 32m den 8400 an für den country cup. 


@ fuzz3l

Und für die DDR3 challenge mach ich auch noch was mit 4,5 Ghz.


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

jop zusetzlich 1k Punkte fürs Team


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> den hab ich gestern noch gemacht die p ist aber sch..... obwohl ich den Ram schärfer und keinen Slowmod fahre von uncore kaum zu schweigen
> 
> leider habe ich keinen 920er aber 230BCLK kann ich auch fahren und immerhin das beste Ergebniss bis jetzt obwohl ich nicht zufrieden bin... werde nochmal ein wenig weiter testen.....hier gibts doch auch noch einige MaxxMem spezis, habe den noch nie oft gebencht... bin ehr 3D
> 
> *1535.5 MaxxMem*



Slowmode sollte auf MaxxMem doch sowieso keinen Einfluss haben, oder? Kenne mich mit i7 nicht aus.
Die verhaltnismäßig schlechte Performance kommt sicher nur daher, dass du mit allen Kernen testest, alle hohen Ergebnisse nutzen immer nur zwei Kerne, das ist auch soweit ich weiß der einzige "Tweak" der bei MaxxMem was bringt ( abgesehen von offensichtlichen Sachen wie engen Timings und hohem NB Takt ).



True Monkey schrieb:


> Kann mich mal einer aufklären was es mit den Cup auf sich hat bzw was ich benchen muss ....sry ich bin gerade unter Dice und kann nicht selber nachschauen da ich wegen akuten Schlafmangel an Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten leide
> 
> Oder vllt ist ja doch der Metaxa schuld ....



Du könntest vielleicht auch mal MaxxMem mit dem 2:6 Teiler testen, das erforderliche Hintergrundbild und die genauen Regeln gibt's hier:
HWBOT Country Cup 2010



DopeLex schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß heute abend auch nochma  im 32m den 8400 an für den country cup.
> 
> 
> @ fuzz3l
> ...



Oh ne.... Soll ich dann überhaupt noch was für den Country Cup machen?  
DDR3 Challenge werde ich auch als nächstes angehen! 

Uns fehlt dann aber immer noch ein drittes gutes Ergebnis...


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe vor einigen Monaten mal etwas mit MaxxMem rumgespielt und festgestellt, dass das Ergebnis mit einem höheren CPU Multi ebenfalls deutlich höher ausfiel - obwohl Timings und RAM Takt auf dem gleichen Level waren. Wenn ich die Zeit habe werde ich am Wochenende mal versuchen einen guten MaxxMem Run zu machen.


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

mach mal Roman  werde auchnochmal weitertesten


Gruß Sven


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Sollte mein Gulfi vor dem Ende des Contests kommen, werde ich auch noch versuchen etwas beizusteuern. Mit Maxxmem kenne ich mich ziemlich gut aus also wird das schon


----------



## DopeLex (6. Januar 2011)

@ Don_Dan

mAlkAv hat doch noch n E8500 - dann wären wir super aufgestellt für die Stage. 

Bin gerad am rumprobieren mit 610 PL8 - mal schauen wie ich hinkomme.  Und nicht böse sein. 

btw: leider wollen die Celli's gerad net so recht - musste auf die Ballistix umsteigen - da geht Latenzmäßig deutlich weniger.


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Sollte mein Gulfi vor dem Ende des Contests kommen, werde ich auch noch versuchen etwas beizusteuern. *Mit Maxxmem kenne ich mich ziemlich gut aus* also wird das schon


 
dann geb mal nen paar Tips


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2011)

xDD, Lovro nimm mal net den Mund so voll. Afaik haste doch nur im Rahmen des I. Hwbot Wettbewerbs und einmal DDR2 Maxxmem gebencht ?


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Heißt nicht, dass ich mich nicht mit dem Benchmark im Allgemeinen beschäftigt habe...echt Frink sei mal nicht zu vorlaut...

@ RedCobra: Hast PM !!


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

danke dir, habt euch wieder lieb 


hier mal nen gescheiter, mit 2 Kernen,  da sieht das ganze schon anders aus, jetzt noch so 2 Scores und es geht ein wenig höher gogogo 


*1847.4 MaxxMem*


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Sollte mein Gulfi vor dem Ende des Contests kommen, werde ich auch noch versuchen etwas beizusteuern. Mit Maxxmem kenne ich mich ziemlich gut aus also wird das schon



Ich warte immer noch darauf dass du den DDR2 MaxxMem WR brichst! 



DopeLex schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan
> 
> mAlkAv hat doch noch n E8500 - dann wären wir super aufgestellt für die Stage.
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt, er hat ja einen E8500, wie hoch geht der denn auf dem 790i?
610 PL8 laufen bei mir hoffentlich auch noch... 
Ist aber immer gut wenn man ein Ersatzkit da hat, oder zwei... oder drei... 



RedCobra schrieb:


> hier mal nen gescheiter, mit 2 Kernen,  da sieht das ganze schon anders aus, jetzt noch so 2 Scores und es geht ein wenig höher gogogo
> 
> 
> *1847.4 MaxxMem*



Sieht schon viel besser aus!


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Na klar , hab das vollkommen abgehakt weil die Chips nicht allzu gut waren.

Werde hier aber auch versuchen etwas für das Österreichische Team zu machen, ich setze auf Unterstützung meiner Landsmänner 

lg Lower


----------



## mAlkAv (6. Januar 2011)

DopeLex schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan
> 
> mAlkAv hat doch noch n E8500 - dann wären wir super aufgestellt für die Stage.



Ich hab keine Zeit, und auf dem 790i bringts tatsächlich nichts. Da ist jedes halbwegs brauchbare P45 mit DDR2 am Ende schneller.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2011)

@Moose: Von wegen Vista ist schneller in wPrime  Hab auf XP 8.89s und auf Vista 9.25... Mit gleichen Einstellungen oO
Konnte allerdings mein PC Mark Ergebnis etwas verbessern: Masterchief79's 18999 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz) @ 4165.7MHz


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2011)

Das WPrime, zumindest der Kurze, auf XP schneller ist haben wir auchschon bemerkt. Unser W3520 läuft dort bedeutend schneller als auf Vista!

Icke&Er's 4sec 640ms wPrime 32m run with Xeon W3520 @ 5145.2MHz

MFG


----------



## anselm (6. Januar 2011)

Wprime ist schon ein komischer Benchmark. 
Überhaupt nicht zu verstehen. 
Bei uns läuft der unter Vista besser.


----------



## Matti OC (6. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> danke dir, habt euch wieder lieb
> 
> 
> hier mal nen gescheiter, mit 2 Kernen,  da sieht das ganze schon anders aus, jetzt noch so 2 Scores und es geht ein wenig höher gogogo
> ...




Hi, ich hatte gestern keine Zeit, aber heute werde ich es mal versuchen.

lg Matti


----------



## RedCobra (6. Januar 2011)

@Matti  dann hau mal rein 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2011)

Mit alten Prozessoren ist Wprime auf Vista eindeutig schneller.
In 32m mit einem Duron 800 bringts über 16 sek. bei ähnlichen Einstellungen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Sag ich doch, bei mir waren alle Sockel 775 CPU´s unter Vista viel schnellerBeim i7 hab ichs nicht getestet. Für den PCMark 05 aber definitiv Vista, egal ob Core 2 oder i 7.


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2011)

@ Schnitzel: Da sag mir doch mal einer, deine BH-5 laufen nicht


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, bei mir waren alle Sockel 775 CPU´s unter Vista viel schnellerBeim i7 hab ichs nicht getestet. Für den PCMark 05 aber definitiv Vista, egal ob Core 2 oder i 7.


 

hehe ...hättest du das nicht vorhin schon sagen können 

nu habe ich schon ein paar durch und auch keine rechte lust nochmal extra vista draufzupacken ....

Egal heute Nacht mache ich mich an x58 und hoffe das die Post morgen mitspielt


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Das hoffe ich auch, außer das ich auf Hermes warte Eine 8800GT ist irgendwo in einem Hermes Auto, aber wo


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2011)

Ich Depp ....ich habe ja Vista auf der Platte und benche damit ja die ganze zeit Pc mark o5


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Mit dem SSD Raid? Welche SSD´s benuzt du?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Schnitzel: Da sag mir doch mal einer, deine BH-5 laufen nicht



Das sind keine BH5, das sind Twinmos wo wahrscheinlich TCCD's drauf sind.
Bei stätestens 170 ist Schluss mit 2-2-2-5 1T.Danach geht bis 230 "nur" noch 2-3-2-5 und dann reißt es ganz abrupt ab.
Bei 235 ist ganz Sense.
Aber Ersatz ist im Anmarsch.


----------



## Ü50 (6. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, bei mir waren alle Sockel 775 CPU´s unter Vista viel schneller.
> Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch, außer das ich auf Hermes warte Eine 8800GT ist irgendwo in einem Hermes Auto, aber wo


Tja ich will dir ja deine Hoffnungen nicht zunichte machen, aber seit dem Versand meinre 5850 per Hermes sind mittlerweile 36 Tage vergangen


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Bei mir noch nie, das höchste waren 5 Tage. Bist du überhaupt sicher, das er es dir geschickt hat


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Tja ich will dir ja deine Hoffnungen nicht zunichte machen, aber seit dem Versand meinre 5850 per Hermes sind mittlerweile 36 Tage vergangen


 
...und hast du mal verfolgt wo sie ist oder sitzt du da und drehst Däumchen


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2011)

Hahaa, die ist inzwischen entweder Türstopper in Polen oder Goldlieferant in China


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bei mir noch nie, das höchste waren 5 Tage. Bist du überhaupt sicher, das er es dir geschickt hat





True Monkey schrieb:


> ...und hast du mal verfolgt wo sie ist oder sitzt du da und drehst Däumchen





Professor Frink schrieb:


> Hahaa, die ist inzwischen entweder Türstopper in Polen oder Goldlieferant in China


  
Ja da bin ich mir sicher, dass er sie geschickt hat^^ Er hatte ne Quittungsnummer und ne Sendungsnummer^^
Anscheinend war Hermes so geschickt und hat das Paket "verlegt"  Die Versicherung kann man halt erst nach 3 Wochen einschalten, das ist passiert und seitdem warte ich auf meine Erstattung über knapp 290€^^ (Preis der auf der Rechnung steht)

Ich werd für mein Sandy Bridge System jetzt btw wahrscheinlich doch diesen Speicher hier nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a527850.html
Das Problem beim ADATA ist halt, dass der so breit ist, dass keine 4 Module auf ein Board nebeneinander passen  Und 8GB waren ein entscheidendes Kriterium..


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2011)

Sag ich doch, mein Hermes Paket kommt morgen, *freu*, dann werde ich die 8800GT auch gleich Benchen müssen


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das sind keine BH5, das sind Twinmos wo wahrscheinlich TCCD's drauf sind.
> Bei stätestens 170 ist Schluss mit 2-2-2-5 1T.Danach geht bis 230 "nur" noch 2-3-2-5 und dann reißt es ganz abrupt ab.
> Bei 235 ist ganz Sense.
> Aber Ersatz ist im Anmarsch.


Hoppala, hab geschlafen, als ich gepostet habe... dachte die laufen 250 MHz CL2, hab irgendwie falsch auf den RAM-Takt geschaut xD

170 mit 2-2-2-15... Mehr Spannung FTW


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das sind keine BH5, das sind Twinmos wo wahrscheinlich TCCD's drauf sind.
> Bei stätestens 170 ist Schluss mit 2-2-2-5 1T.Danach geht bis 230 "nur" noch 2-3-2-5 und dann reißt es ganz abrupt ab.
> Bei 235 ist ganz Sense.
> Aber Ersatz ist im Anmarsch.



haben die einen weg. TCCD macht eigentlich immer 200MHz CL2. Darf denen nicht zu viel Spannung geben. Die laufen am besten zw. 2,7V und 2,8V mehr ist schlecht für die. Aber wenn eh Ersatz kommt dann ist gut


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was drunter ist, die DDR RamList gibt da keine eindeutige Aussage.
Da das aber die einzigen sind die wenigstens halbwegs was her geben habe ich darauf verzichtet die Heatspreader mit Gewalt abzubekommen.
Das Forum beinhaltet ja nun schon mehrere Fotos von Speichermodulen die nicht mehr auf dem PCB sondern am Heatspreader kleben, da wollte ich nicht noch eins beisteuern.

Edit:
Ich hab mich vertan, da sind entweder Hynix D43 oder Hynix D5 drauf, also das was auf den A-Data Vitesta 4000 meistens auch vorzufinden ist.
Wie sind eigentlich die Samsung TCCC einzuschätzen?
Die sind ja auch teilweise auf den 4000ern drauf, die sollten doch dann eigentlich auch für 250 gut sein.
Fragt sich dann nur wie weit die Latenzen runter gehen.
Die gibt es in der Bucht nämlich wie Sand am Meer.
Da kriegt man für 20€ zehn Module und kann sich die besten raus suchen.


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Spinnt der Bot mal wieder? Kann nämlich seit geraumer Zeit keine GPUs mehr suchen, bzw bleibt mein Bildschirm beim anklicken des Suchergebnisses einfach weiß.


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2011)

Jap. Habe das selbe Problem seit heute mittag...


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2011)

aber über "Datenbank durchsuchen" klappt es ja noch


----------



## Lower (6. Januar 2011)

Ok, dachte ich mir es, benche nämlich gerade meine wieder zum Leben erweckte 3850  

Zwar ohne Gulfi, aber jeder Punkt zählt und 3/4 Pünktchen werden wohl drin sein 

lg Lovro


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

upps ...ich glaube ich sollte so langsam mal meinem Board eine Pause gönnen ......

21 Stunden unter Dice sind wohl doch ein wenig viel 

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das 2D benchen ganz schön an den nerven zerrt ?


----------



## Semih91 (7. Januar 2011)

Wie schaffst du non-Stop 21Stunden benchen? Freak pur


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2011)

Bei der LDK Sessio habe ich es ganze 25h durchgehalten  

das kostet dann aber ordentlich konzentration, habe es am ende nicht mal mehr geschafft meine Sachen einzupacken


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

naja ...bei der EOS habe ich es geschafft über 24 Stunden mein Board unter ln2 zu halten ohne zwischendurch aufzutauen 

Asus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2011)

Au gagge, Karte tot   - gibt kein Bild mehr...hach wird sie wohl wieder den Backofen sehen müssen die arme ... :/


----------



## blackbolt (7. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das 2D benchen ganz schön an den nerven zerrt ?



kann ich dir nur zustimmen

so jetzt stehen wir zumindest mal auf rank 3 im country cup



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Romania - *37 points*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Russian Federation - *30 points*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Germany - *27 points*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Canada - *18 points*
hab heute nacht mal noch einen 01 quickrun vor der arbeit gemacht nichts tolles aber wenigstens mal 6 points for germany
gogogo


----------



## Alriin (7. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Asus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gilt allerdings nur für die P6Txxx Boards. Mein CIVF z.B. braucht spätestens nach 20min Haube, Schal & Hustensaft damit es noch läuft.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs , na denn werd ich mal die tage auch was machen 

@ Professor Frink ,

Mit meinem Asus P6T Ws solltest du ja gut beim maxxmem mitmischen können , gesetz dem fall dein 920er rennt gut.

Bei mir wird es nur etwas mitm Uploaden dauern , Leider hab ich atm nur 28 -40 kbit Inet .


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

hehe ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




stimmt ........


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Januar 2011)

Schöne Auszeichnung, die haben nur 13 andere.


----------



## McZonk (7. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Schöne Auszeichnung, die haben nur 13 andere.


Und ich glaube auf keinen anderen trifft es derart gut zu, wie auf Mario .


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> [...]
> @ Professor Frink ,
> 
> Mit meinem Asus P6T Ws solltest du ja gut beim maxxmem mitmischen können , gesetz dem fall dein 920er rennt gut.
> [...]



Also er wäre Zeitweise auf dem ersten Platz gewesen, mit einem Score der vom ersten PCGHX-HWBot-Wettbewerb war 

Aber er brauchte mehr Ramtakt um überhaupt mitmischen zu dürfen 

Kriegt er schon noch hin


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trifft auf jeden Fall zu


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Schöne Auszeichnung, die haben nur 13 andere.


 
Und einer von denen bist du 
.... und mit Matti zusammen haben insgesamt drei unseres Teams die


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

So ...Sabertooth 226 Blck mehr will nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ...ok aber mehr wäre besser 

jetzt teste ich mal schnell das asrock

edit : upps sry für doppelpost


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Dann scheint das Sabertooth nicht wirklich zu rocken, hast du mir ja mal empfohlen


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

Mein RIIIE macht auch nur 226


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Aber im Slow Mode sollte es dafür ordentlich rocken


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Januar 2011)

@True Monkey:
Mit wieviel PCIe Takt und vIOH testest du?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

112 und 1,2....hatte aber auch schon mehr vIOH was aber nichts brachte


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, warum die 2600K's nicht mehr gelistet werden? Z.B. Mindfactory hat alle 1155er komplett wieder ausm Angebot rausgenommen... Der 2600 ist teilweise noch lieferbar aber der 2600K nur noch in 2 Shops gelistet und nicht lieferbar :S


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Welche NVidia Karten lohnen sich noch zum Benchen, außer der 8er Reihe?


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2011)

Gerade am Cedar Mill vortesten... hab die letzte Woche 10 CPUs gekauft, aber ist erst eine da... wahrscheinlich das Wetter..
Na immerhin hat die erste 5 GHz booutup im Schnelltest bestanden, auch wenns ne ziemlich saumäßige Batch ist xD - CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

250,260,275,280,285....


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Hey Mario, ich meinte außer der 8er und 2er Reihe


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Welche NVidia Karten lohnen sich noch zum Benchen, außer der 8er Reihe?


GTX470/480, GTX280/285/275 ist auch nicht schlecht, einige kleinere wie die 9600GT z.B... Aber keine hat so viele submissions wie die 88er


----------



## Semih91 (7. Januar 2011)

Evtl. noch von ATI die HD48xx Reihe oder so


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Bin da auf ne 6600GT DDR3 mit 128MB


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

E4300 mit geschliffenem IHS ist da  Gleich mal @Wakü vortesten und gucken, was der unter DICE zu machen hat


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Januar 2011)

Hat nicht noch jemand eine GTX 480/570, die er mal durch den Heaven Benchmark scheuchen kann? Momentan sind wir in der ersten Stage des Country Cups ganz knapp dritte.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Januar 2011)

*Hi Leute...**
Ich denke Lovro weiss es und Mario auch.
Ich höre mit dem benchen auf (war für mich eigentlich schon fast ein und alles).
Wenn alles gut kommt (vor allem finanziell ) dann werde ich irgendwann ca. 1 Jahr +/- 1 Monat wieder anfangen.
Viele fragen sich bestimmt: "Warum ?, WTF ?" aber das ist eine lange Geschichte.
Ich werde dennoch immer den Thread hier und die Erfolge unseres Teams verfolgen 

Ein bisschen traurig bin ich aufjedenfall * *

Beste Grüße !*


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Kann mir leider noch keine bestellen, da ich das Geld von der Versicherung noch nicht hab  Und wer weiß was da draus wird, also im guten Glauben bestell ich da nix...
True hatte doch ne 580/2x480?

@-Masterchief- dann kann ich dich wohl leider schonmal wieder aus der Liste der potenziellen Session-Teilnehmer von mir streichen  Schade, aber du wirst wohl deine Gründe für die Entscheidung haben, als m8 respektiert man sowas 

Edit: Lol, im Nachhinein nochmal fett markiert weil Matti das übersehen hat


----------



## Matti OC (7. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> @Matti  dann hau mal rein
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hi, bis 2 Uhr morgens getestet und nichts besonderes raus gekommen. 
Ab 222 BCLK, war immer der erste Ram weg - bei teiler 2:6  egal mit welchen CLs´

bei teiler 2:8 waren alle Ram on , mit EVGA C. 4-Way

Ich hätte noch ein EVGA C. 3-Way, aber keine Lust ... 2D ist sowas von langweilig, vorallen wenn man mehr im Bios ist

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn man sich mal Takt und Zeit anguckt, läuft wPrime auf nem frischen XP wirklich besser, auch mit C2Ds^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch mehr  Bin noch bei Standardspannung 1,3V


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> *Hi Leute...**
> Ich denke Lovro weiss es und Mario auch.
> Ich höre mit dem benchen auf (war für mich eigentlich schon fast ein und alles).
> Wenn alles gut kommt (vor allem finanziell ) dann werde ich irgendwann ca. 1 Jahr +/- 1 Monat wieder anfangen.
> ...



Schade.
Aber eigentlich brauchst  du wegen Geld nicht mit dem Benchen aufhören.
Auch ich kann da nicht unmengen Investieren.
Ich glaub der ganze Kram den ich hier habe hat keine 400€ gekostet.
Macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2011)

Klar, Sockel A (NF7-S) mit 10 CPUs bekommst du für weit unter 100€ in der Bucht.... aber er sagte ja er hat seine Gründe und das haben wir zu akzeptieren. Schade mate.


----------



## Semih91 (7. Januar 2011)

Naja kann man wohl ncihts machen. Aber wird aufjedenfall super, wenn du back bist. Da wirste ein Konkurrenz mehr haben


----------



## OCPerformance (7. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, bis 2 Uhr morgens getestet und nichts besonderes raus gekommen.
> Ab 222 BCLK, war immer der erste Ram weg - bei teiler 2:6  egal mit welchen CLs´
> 
> bei teiler 2:8 waren alle Ram on , mit EVGA C. 4-Way
> ...




ist das 3 Way zum 4Way nur für 3d gut als 2D?


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> *Hi Leute...**
> Ich denke Lovro weiss es und Mario auch.
> Ich höre mit dem benchen auf (war für mich eigentlich schon fast ein und alles).
> Wenn alles gut kommt (vor allem finanziell ) dann werde ich irgendwann ca. 1 Jahr +/- 1 Monat wieder anfangen.
> ...



Schade eigentlich, natürlich würden wir uns freuen, wenn du wieder mitbenchst
Ist schon irgendwie traurig


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief79, da machst du irgendwas falsch, sorry. Ich habe selbst einen Vergleich zwischen XP,Vista und Win7 gemacht. Und XP schnitt da am schlechtesten ab, gefolgt von Win7. Referenz für Core 2 ist Vista/Server 2008 und das mit großem Abstand, vor allem in 1024M, 10-20 Sekunden waren da bei mir keine Seltenheit


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (7. Januar 2011)

könnte es sein das die GTX 570 und 580 bzw. deren Treiber in den 3d Marks nicht akzeptiert werden , da sie spezielle Treiber brauchen. Oder habe ich die Postings hier falsch gedeutet?
3DMark 11 Announced - Page 3 - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Masterchief79, da machst du irgendwas falsch, sorry. Ich habe selbst einen Vergleich zwischen XP,Vista und Win7 gemacht. Und XP schnitt da am schlechtesten ab, gefolgt von Win7. Referenz für Core 2 ist Vista/Server 2008 und das mit großem Abstand, vor allem in 1024M, 10-20 Sekunden waren da bei mir keine Seltenheit


Q9550@XP: 9.2s
Q9550@Vista: 9.4-9.5s
Q9550@Win7: 9.8s

Jeweils mit ~4.1GHz. Also wirklich, ich hab in XP nur so ca. 20 Prozesse, weniger geht halt einfach nicht^^ Und ein frisches Vista 32 ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Einstellungen. Hast du da noch irgendwas zusätzlich installiert oder so?

Naja auch sonst, wenn ich nach nem Run auf HWBot vergleiche hab ich mit XP immer den neuen Highscore mit dem jeweiligen Takt ^^

Ach ja, hab grade noch was nützliches rausgefunden, mein Mobo hat vorkonfigurierte Timing-Einstellungen für die NB+Ram, die mir in SuperPi grade mal eben 0.3s gebracht haben  Und ich bin immer noch bei Standardspannung und 78% OC 

Ich meine, guck dir doch mal die HWBot Submissions an, beispielsweise für E4300, 3.2GHz. Hier alle Ergebnisse für 3.2-3.3GHz, die liegen alle so zwischen 28 und 25.5s, wohlgemerkt *zwischen 3.2 und 3.3:* HWBOT Search results.

Und jetzt meins@XP*@3200MHz *im Anhang. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich was falsch mache


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Bei Vista musst du erstmal jede Menge Prozesse abschalten, Designs auf klassisch und und und. Und dann sieht XP keinen Stich gegen Vista


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2011)

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread
Hast du das hier gesehen?
Bei beiden sind *Alle!* Prozesse abgeschaltet die das BS zulässt.
16sek nur durch den Wechsel des BS.


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2011)

erster Cedar Mill ist schonmal wegselektiert... 6,095 GHz @ 1,65V @ SingleStage... fail CPU 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## anselm (7. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread
> Hast du das hier gesehen?
> Bei beiden sind *Alle!* Prozesse abgeschaltet die das BS zulässt.
> 16sek nur durch den Wechsel des BS.



Kann ich nur unterstreichen. 
Nur wird der Unterschied immer geringer umso mehr MHz ein Prozessor hat.
Beim Sempron 140 berägt der Unterschied bei 4000 MHz "nur" noch 1 - 2 sec.
Der größte Unterschied war bei uns bei den kleinen Durons.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

@Schnitzel ja den hab ich gelesen, nur dann könnte man doch eigentlich gleich den "Diagnosesystemstart" in msconfig nehmen oder? 
Weil sonst besteht ja das Problem, dass die meisten Dienste, die über den TM beendet werden, vom OS direkt wieder neugestartet werden.

In XP hab ich das mit der Diagnose versucht, da wurde er komischerweise langsamer


----------



## anselm (7. Januar 2011)

Beende die Dienste doch über die Systemsteuerung.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Januar 2011)

was anselm geschrieben hat ich auch zum teil bestätigen. bei über 4GHz waren bei mir XP und Vista ungefähr gleich. da war nur ein unterschied in den hundertstel. bei langsamen prozessoren hab ich es persönlich noch nicht getestet, bin mit xp immer gut gefahren.

@ masterchief79: Vergleiche kann man nur anstellen, wenn alles gleich ist bis auf das OS. du musst dann schon vista/Win7 so weit entschlacken sonst läuft da ja immer mehr als bei xp im hintergrund und versaut die zeit. da schon mehrere es getestet haben sollte da was dran sein, das vista schneller ist bei wprime. gerade bei sockel a sieht man es gut.


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, das der CPU Test vom 3DMark06 fordender ist, wie der vom Vantage? Vantage läuft durch, 3DM06 hat ein Problem festgestellt


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich nicht, Vantage ist normalerweise der Test, den man nicht ganz so hoch durchlaufen lassen kann auf der CPU. Wenn du PhysX an hast, kann das sein, weil dann ja die GPU für die CPU berechnet... Aber wenn du auf HWBot Settings benchst, dann ist das zumindest unnormal 

PS: Der E4300 ist geil


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

naja ...für Dice ganz Ok glaube ich ......CPU-z


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Wie viel vCore hatte der?  Der E4300 hier bettelt auch grade nach  DICE 
PS: Waah ach du kacke, ich hab grade bemerkt, dass ich den E43 seit ca. 2 Stunden hier mit über 2V VTT hab laufen lassen oO


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

1,55v


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Nice Mario Ist der 3DM06 nun fordernder? Vantage läuft durch, 06er bendet sich ohne Bluescreen oder Freeze Wie hat das ASROCK abgeschnitten, das interessiert mich ganz toll!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Januar 2011)

Das Asrock hat nur 223 gemacht 

Im Vantage kann man idR mehr Takt auf der Graka fahren ...aber der CPU Test ist fordernder wie der im 06er


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Und wieso schmiert mit das Ding ab? Ram und Uncore waren auf Minimum, nur Takt getestet. Im Vantage gehen 4,5GHz durch, im 06er nichtDer CPU Test läuft und nach ca. 10s kommt: 3DM06 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hängt Vantage ja gar nicht am Takt, sondern am Uncore  Tja kp, wirst's wohl mit leben müssen  ^^

Mein E43 rennt grade wPrime 1024m@3511MHz@1.44V... mal schauen, ob er durchhält


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Uncore und Ram waren nicht schuld, die waren auf Minimum. Ich habe nur Takt getestet, und beim Vantage geht mehr?
Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon mal ein Setup für den Vantage gefunden


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2011)

Jaha 100 Punkte-Marke geknackt mit dem E43 
Masterchief79's 3662 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3662MHz
Masterchief79's 14021 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3379MHz
Masterchief79's 12min 6sec 46ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3511MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...f79_wprime_32m_core_2_e4300_1.8ghz_22sec_46ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2102093_masterchief79_superpi_core_2_e4300_1.8ghz_15sec_703ms
Die CPU hat noch Reserven


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2011)

Mit der Vcore kanst du auch unter H2O höher. Hast du mal mit CPU PLL gespielt? Auf jeden Fall geht deiner besser, wie der, den ich hatteDer war ne Niete


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß, ich sag ja da geht noch was  PLL hatte ich auf 1.54V glaube ich, Standard war 1.5V, aber der braucht erstmal mehr FSB Termination Voltage (VTT) glaube ich  Die war grade mal auf 1.4V und das bei 104% OC 
vCore ist jedenfalls momentan nicht der limitierende Faktor, ob ich jetzt 1.45V oder 1.5V eingestellt habe, war ihm bei 3.66GHz egal.

Das dumme ist nur der krumme und schiefe IHS  Ist zwar schon geschliffen, aber mein Wakühler liegt trotzdem nur in der Mitte auf, der Rest ist WLP.. Ich hatte bei 1.3V (VID) und 3.3GHz bei wPrime schon über 60°... Mora 2 CPU only


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Was sind schon 60 Grad, ich gehe bis 80 Grad mit WaKü Und zum Benchen bin ich mit der PLL noch höher, glaub 1,8V.VTT glaub ich bis 1,55V.Aber wie gesagt, meiner war ne Gurke.


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

Hollywood und ich waren heute (bzw. gestern) ebenfalls fleißig 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ness-hollywood-der8auer-hall-fame-inside.html


----------



## Matti OC (8. Januar 2011)

Hi, schon gesehen

lg


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

So Dice ist alle und ich auch 

Alles in allen sind es wohl 250 points geworden dieses WE 

@matti

Ich hätte doch wohl sagen sollen nur neue points denn das waren diesmal 230 glaube ich


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Nice Aber mal ne Frage, wolltest du nicht SSD´s im Raid nehmen für den PCMark? Sieht irgendwie nur nach einer SSD aus:True Monkey's 21615 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 920 @ 4733.2MHz


----------



## Nachtelf (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab endlich mal die ersten Global Points bekommen 

[hwbot=2101907]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2101910]submission[/hwbot]

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich im WPrime relativ gut bin und dafür in SuperPI und Pifast 3-5 sekunden von den Punkten weg bin?


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Weiter so.


----------



## Matti OC (8. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So Dice ist alle und ich auch
> 
> Alles in allen sind es wohl 250 points geworden dieses WE
> 
> ...



Hi, ist aber ganz schön fett, warte mal ab, meine Punkte werden noch zurück gehen/ immer 30 Tage zurück gerechnet. 
Bis jetzt habe ich ca. 44 Punkte seit dem 1.1.2011 hoch geladen.

zB. 
Matti OC's 1min 18sec 187ms wPrime 32m run with Celeron s478 2.4Ghz @ 3723MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass mein PCMark 05 Score, der mit mehr Takt immer weniger wurde, nicht an der CPU, sondern der GPU hängt  Die GTX260 ist mit OC extrem kontraproduktiv, egal wie stabil das ist.
Im 3D Mark konnte ich den Speicher von 999 auf 1270MHz ziehen, selbst bei 1100MHz gibts schon 500 Punkte weniger im PCMark.

Hab mir btw grade 8GB AData XPG 2000MHz CL9, i7 2600K, ein Asus P8P67 Deluxe und ne Crucial C300 256GB bestellt


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Und bei mir hat Hermes gerade eine 8800GT vorbei gebracht


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2011)

Bei mir hat Hermes gerade nen Cedar Mill vorbeigebracht, der nicht mit 5 GHz bootet und auch nicht 5 GHz mit setfsb macht... Krücke 
Zum Glück warte ich noch auf 9  Cedar Mills sowie evtl. noch ne ganze Sammlung von 30 Stück, bin da aber noch in Gesprächen 

Irgendwann muss ich nochmal nen gescheiten CPU-Z-Run hinbekommen. Aussortiert werden erstmal alle CPUs die 5 GHz @ 1,45V on air nicht schaffen...
Vor 7,5 GHz @ LN2 höre ich auf jeden Fall nicht auf.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Hehe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wPrime 1024M bei 102% OC und nur 1.44V


----------



## True Monkey (8. Januar 2011)

jaja ...da hatte ich ein nicht so pralles OS und war noch am üben bei 2ds

Aber ich lerne schnell dazu 
Schau hier auf meinen Takt und dann auf die anderen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wPrime 1024m


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Jaha 100 Punkte-Marke geknackt mit dem E43
> Die CPU hat noch Reserven


Glückwunsch zu den erste 100 Punkten, lass weitere folgen.



True Monkey schrieb:


> So Dice ist alle und ich auch
> 
> Alles in allen sind es wohl 250 points geworden dieses WE



Super  So wie bei jeder Session von dir


----------



## Ü50 (8. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch Jungs.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Danke 
Leider scheint der E43 bei ~408 FSB ne ganz üble Wall zu haben, bis 407 (3662MHz) geht er noch mit 1.45V und dann bei 408 krieg ich selbst mit BIOS-Optimierungen, Clock Skews, 1.525V vCore und was weiß ich keinen Bootup mehr hin.
Hoffentlich verschiebt die Wall sich unter DICE ein bisschen 

Ich lass jetzt bei 3.62 nochmal nen PC Mark laufen und dann wandert das Ding erstmal in den Schrank.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 gib dem teil ordentlich PLL spannung bis auf 1.9v geht ohne mucken mit etwas E...rn in der hose auch 2.0v +


----------



## Lower (8. Januar 2011)

Merkt ihr eigentlich wie rasant wir uns von der 35k Marke entfernt haben? Ist ja sehr beachtlich was hier einige Leute geleistet haben 

lg Lower


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Woha 1.9V ne dann mal lieber unter DICE  Ich war jetzt erst bei 1.62V, aber 1.66V haben nicht geholfen, da hab ichs gelassen 
Ich will ihn nicht vorzeitig töten 
@Lower: Jop, 

@Frink&zcei: Noch etwa ein Punkt, dann hab ich euch


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2011)

PLL kannst du auch unter Luft und Wasser schon hoch setzen. Ist doch eine Bench CPU also gib ihm^^


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Danke
> Leider scheint der E43 bei ~408 FSB ne ganz üble Wall zu haben, bis 407 (3662MHz) geht er noch mit 1.45V und dann bei 408 krieg ich selbst mit BIOS-Optimierungen, Clock Skews, 1.525V vCore und was weiß ich keinen Bootup mehr hin.
> Hoffentlich verschiebt die Wall sich unter DICE ein bisschen
> 
> Ich lass jetzt bei 3.62 nochmal nen PC Mark laufen und dann wandert das Ding erstmal in den Schrank.



Ich hab mit meinem E4300 genau das gleiche Problem,nur das die Wall bei mir unter Luft schon bei 398 liegt.
Du scheinst da ein wenig mehr Glück gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Januar 2011)

Oo, wir rutschen ja derbe ab. Aber keine Angst, wir haben einen Masterplan zum zurückschlagen nur sind Zcei und ich leider Failer im Organisieren. Mein CPU-Kühler liegt bei ihm, seiner steht ohne befestigungen auf meinem i7(80° nach 10 sekunden prime  ) und meine Wakü is kaputt 
Wurmt uns beide grad ziemlich, wir haben hier fettes Punktepotenzial rumliegen aber es fehlt immer irgendwas um es auszumaxen. Gestorben sind wir aber noch lange net 
Hätte ich auchnur nen vernünftigen Luftkühler könnte ich jetzt durchstarten, aber mit meiner Notlösung trau ich mich net wirklich. (Hatte nen Netzteil auf den Megahalems gelegt um mehr Anpressdruck zu kriegen, aber trotzdem will ich iwie die Voltage net erhöhn wenn der schon @stock kein Prime abkann ^^)
Zcei und ich haben aber schon Pläne um endlich malwieder nen Sprung nach vorne zu machen, mach dir nicht zuviel Hoffnung


----------



## Nachtelf (8. Januar 2011)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich im WPrime relativ gut bin und dafür in SuperPI und Pifast 3-5 sekunden von den Punkten weg bin?



Hat denn keiner ne Meinung dazu


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Zcei und ich haben aber schon Pläne um endlich malwieder nen Sprung nach vorne zu machen, mach dir nicht zuviel Hoffnung


Wie ich schon bemerkt habe, mein Sandy Bridge System kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche  Das wird meine neue Benchplattform, da wird auch das ein oder andere Pünktchen mit drin sein hoffe ich doch 
Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar vernünftige Grakas zum Benchen  Dann werd ich euch da mal ordentlich einheizen 

@Nachtelf: Nicht dass ich mir anmaßen würde, für alle hier zu sprechen (wie auch bei 700+ Mitgliedern ), aber ich wage einfach mal zu behaupten, dass wir nicht die großen PiFast Bencher in unserm Team haben


----------



## blackbolt (8. Januar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich wie rasant wir uns von der 35k Marke entfernt haben? Ist ja sehr beachtlich was hier einige Leute geleistet haben
> 
> lg Lower




*TOP 5 Most Active Members In Past 30 Days:*

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WhiteLion made *144 submissions* worth *197,20 points*. 

2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ChentinoX made *144 submissions* worth *84,00 points*.              

3.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mtech made *133 submissions* worth *1.454,00 points*.              

4.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt made *97 submissions* worth *236,00 points*.               

5.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tweak-venetica- made *90 submissions* worth *31,40 points*.

macht aber auch nen haufen spass  mit den oc gurus hier im team zu sein und mit zu benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar vernünftige Grakas zum Benchen  Dann werd ich euch da mal ordentlich einheizen



Die haben wir 
SB ist zwar erstmal net ernsthaft geplant, aber mein 920 oder ein eventueller 980X von Freakezoit dürfte auch erstmal reichen


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2011)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner ne Meinung dazu



grafikkarten treiber installiert oder pifast mal als vollbild laufen lassen. pifast ist wesentlich ramlastiger als wprime, also auch da beim vergleich drauf achten


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Januar 2011)

Na was haben wir denn da..?

Ah es ist mein neues Tpower


----------



## Lower (8. Januar 2011)

Sauber Blackbolt!! 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf meinen neuen Prozzi (wenn er denn endlich kommt  - Wetterchaos in D hindert GLS leider an einer raschen Lieferung). Erstmal werde ich nicht Subzero benchen, sondern die Karten, die ich hier habe unter Luft, bzw. Wasser durchtesten. Ich denke damit sollte man auch gut punkten können wie man bei RoccoESA und Ü50 sieht. 

2011 wird zumindest bei mir ein benchreiches Jahr 

lg Lovro


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> grafikkarten treiber installiert oder pifast mal als vollbild laufen lassen. pifast ist wesentlich ramlastiger als wprime, also auch da beim vergleich drauf achten


Jop und das allerwichtigste bei *wprime* ist CPU-Takt. RAM und alles andere (außer OS) ist eigentlich fast egal. Gerade bei SuperPi und Pifast ist RAM wichtig, da nützt nur CPU nix.
Siehe z.B. hier, der zweite hast über 240 (!) MHz mehr Ramtakt bei DDR2 und ich hatte nur Singlechannel drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Wie kann ich bei einer 8800GT die Spannung hochziehen, ohne zu löten? Ich hab da was von einem Mod Bios gehört, wo finde ich das?


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/5170-8800-gt-voltmod-per-bios-update.html
Spätestens wenn du sie kalt machst, brauchst du den Lötkolben, denn BIOS-Vmod geht nicht unbegrenzt hoch und OCP/OVP etc kann man auch nicht realisieren per BIOS-Mod. Und OCP ist absolute Pflicht.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Da ich die Karte wieder verkaufen will, fällt löten aus Ich werd es mal probieren. Mit Stock ist bei 730/1850/1050 Schluß


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

Mjam mjam 

[hwbot=2102626]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Hollywood (8. Januar 2011)

Ach Du Sch*****! 
Was hast der Karte an vGPU verpasst?

UND: HÖR AUF, DEN GT MIT WPRIME ZU QUÄLEN! DAS IST EIN BEFEHL!!!

Rockt aber schon, würde ich sagen!


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

Nice! Wie mache ich einen USB Stick bootfähig?


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ach Du Sch*****!
> Was hast der Karte an vGPU verpasst?
> 
> UND: HÖR AUF, DEN GT MIT WPRIME ZU QUÄLEN! DAS IST EIN BEFEHL!!!
> ...



Steht doch in der Beschreibung  1,34vGPU 

wPrime FTW


----------



## Hollywood (8. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Steht doch in der Beschreibung  1,34vGPU
> 
> wPrime FTW



Ich hab's dir gestern schon gesagt, und ich sag's dir immer wieder:

DU BIST KRANK! 

Aber 1.3 vGPU ist echt Hammer! Tolle Karte, auch für 01.
Ram ist vielleicht nicht so prall, aber sonst....


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

RAM rockt. Am Anfang liefen 1335 MHz aber nach ca. 4 Stunden wollte der RAM nicht mehr... Denke es war das ganze Eis auf den Chips.


----------



## LosUltimos (8. Januar 2011)

Gratulation zum schönen Ergebniss


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2011)

Feines Ergebnis Chef.



Moose83 schrieb:


> Nice! Wie mache ich einen USB Stick bootfähig?


HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Download - CHIP Online  
 genau Anleitung gibt es [URL="http://www.msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=390585#post390585"]hier
[/URL]


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön  Und auch nette Globals, die kann man immer gut gebrauchen 
Ich perönlich hoffe mit dem 2600K an Globals auch ein bisschen was zu reißen, so ala wPrime 4x CPU... PC Mark naja mit einer Crucial C300 64GB 
Vielleicht macht die sich ja noch ein bisschen besser @Sata 6Gbps 

//Sind 1.34V vGPU für ne GTX280 viel? ^^ Hab damals meine 4870x2 noch mit 1.45V@Wakü durch den 06 geschickt, das Ding muss über 500W gezogen haben  Und Rivatuner hat nicht wegen zu viel Spannung abgeschaltet


----------



## Hollywood (8. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> RAM rockt. Am Anfang liefen 1335 MHz aber nach ca. 4 Stunden wollte der RAM nicht mehr... Denke es war das ganze Eis auf den Chips.



Wohl zu kalt, der Mist....


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2011)

Dass die Passivkühler @-150° noch kleben


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

@Lippo, dankeAber wie mache ich das mit Win7? Der meckert immer rum, keine Dos Files gefunden


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Dass die Passivkühler @-150° noch kleben



Zwei sind im Betrieb abgefallen 




Hollywood schrieb:


> Wohl zu kalt, der Mist....



Ja aber ich weiß, dass da noch Potential ist falls sich einer vor mich schiebt 



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Feines Ergebnis Chef.



Danke!



LosUltimos schrieb:


> Gratulation zum schönen Ergebniss



Thanks 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Und auch nette Globals, die kann man immer gut gebrauchen
> //Sind 1.34V vGPU für ne GTX280 viel? ^^ Hab damals meine 4870x2 noch mit 1.45V@Wakü durch den 06 geschickt, das Ding muss über 500W gezogen haben  Und Rivatuner hat nicht wegen zu viel Spannung abgeschaltet



Thx! Für den Takt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht viel


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2011)

Wow nice @ Roman 

Is der Bot down gerade?


Spoiler



Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at hwbot.org Port 80


----------



## Mega Rage (8. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> //Sind 1.34V vGPU für ne GTX280 viel?



Ne des nicht all zu viel.
GTX 280 is ja 65 nm, die verträgt schon was.


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wow nice @ Roman
> 
> Is der Bot down gerade?



Danke 

Das ist doch typisch für den Bot  Einfach 5min warten und es geht wieder!


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

@TheLamer, danke für den Link mit dem Mod Bios für die 8800Vorher auf der GPU 730 und jetzt mit 780 durchgelaufen
@Lippo, danke für die Anleitung mit dem USB Stick!


----------



## RedCobra (9. Januar 2011)

Echt nice Roman  schöne Karte und dein GT mag auch über 6Ghz.
Es nutzt nichts sone Karte zu haben mann muss auch mit umgehn können! Weiter so.


Gruß Sven


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Echt nice Roman  schöne Karte und dein GT mag auch über 6Ghz.
> Es nutzt nichts sone Karte zu haben mann muss auch mit umgehn können! Weiter so.
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven



Danke dir 

Ich weiß nur nicht warum ich nicht über 1,68vCore gehen kann mit der CPU. Das Teil hat wirklich Potential wenn ich mir den Takt bei der Spannung anschaue... Unter Last geht das System sofort aus wenn ich über 1,68v gehe. Scheint eine art OCP zu sein. Habe aber noch nie davon gehört, dass man einen OCP Mod bei dem Board braucht


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Kannst du den mal auf nem anderen Board gegentesten? Vielleicht reicht ja einfach die Stromversorgung nicht aus  Alle 8Pins am CPU-Sockel auch angeschlossen?


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

Habe für den Sockel nur das eine Board...

Klar da ist alles angeschlossen. Könnte höchstens mal das NT tauschen - bin mir aber recht sicher, dass das nichts bringt (IKONIK Vulcan 1000W)


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

jungs ich teste gerade was und etwas hat mich gerade wirklich überrascht ....hier klick 

Teil III ist das Überraschende 

Und ich könnte mir gerade in den Allerwertesten beißen das ich das RE III acht Wochen unbeachtet im Schrank hab liegen lassen


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2011)

Bei Teil 3 sehe ich nichts - Album noch Privat?
Ansonsten ist das genau das was ich erwartet habe und was ich aich schonmal mit einer HD5870 gesehen habe - außer zum Benchen lohnt der Umstieg von PCIE 1.0x16 ( Was ja faktisch PCIE 2.0 x8 ist) nicht.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich sehe auch nichts. 
lg Matti

PS. mir ist schon klar das, dass EVGA 4-Way mit eine oder zwei Karten geringe Verluste hat.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

Teil III habe ich gerade gelöscht da sich dort der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hatte 

Der uncore war nicht der selbe wie beim Sc .....bin aber gerade am wiederholen und dann schaut noch mal


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2011)

Jaja, der Metaxa 
Fünf oder sieben?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

eine .......Flasche 7 sterne


----------



## Matti OC (9. Januar 2011)

HI, weiß einer woran das liegen kann, dass ich einen i7 920 nicht auf 21 Multi bekomme? 
- laut Bios on 
- laut XP / Vista/ Win7 off, also nur Multi 20

lg Matti


----------



## RedCobra (9. Januar 2011)

kämfst du immer noch mit dem MaxxMem 

Ergebniss muss jetzt höher sein wie meins da Maggus auch ein hammer Ergebniss hingezimmert hat  wäre klasse wenn noch ein Ergebniss über 2k dazukommen würde, mit meine GT unmöglich komme nicht höher wie 230BCLK, obwohl ich denke das es am R3E liegt da mein anderer GT genaus hoch lief....

Wäre noch schön wenn bei 3D01 noch Ergebnisse in richtung 100k dazukommen würden 

Gruß Sven


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2011)

so ....ausgenüchtert habe ich es jetzt gebacken bekommen ....Teil III ....klick 

seltsam der Performanxe Wechsel bei OC


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Wäre noch schön wenn bei 3D01 noch Ergebnisse in richtung 100k dazukommen würden
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hey Sven!

Bei euch haben doch schon einige eine Sandy B*tch. Die wäre dafür optimal geeignet


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Was braucht man für ne GPU für 100k im 01er? Reicht ne GTX260@740/1275? ^^
Je nach dem wie gut mein 2600K geht, kann ich dann nämlich auch noch was beisteuern  Was ist wichtig für den 01er? Spielt Ramtakt auch ne Rolle?


----------



## RedCobra (9. Januar 2011)

Hast schon recht Roman, aber so einfach scheint es doch nicht zu sein 

@Masterchief79 nicht fragen einfach machen das Ziel sind keine 100k sondern so viel wie möglich  aber mehr wie 63.4k


Gruß Sven


----------



## derNetteMann (9. Januar 2011)

Hab grad mal meinen MaxxMem hochgeladen, jetzt ist Deutschland in Stage 2 auf Platz 2 vor 

dernettemann's 2237.3 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 SDRAM @ 724MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Hast schon recht Roman, aber so einfach scheint es doch nicht zu sein
> 
> @Masterchief79 nicht fragen einfach machen das Ziel sind keine 100k sondern so viel wie möglich  aber mehr wie 63.4k
> 
> ...


Na das schaff ich, solange mein 2600K mitspielt  Aber auf 4.5-5GHz werden 90k fallen...


----------



## derNetteMann (9. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na das schaff ich, solange mein 2600K mitspielt  Aber auf 4.5-5GHz werden 90k fallen...



Wer sagt was von 4,5-5Ghz, wir wollen mindestens 5,2ghz sehen


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

Meine letzten 4 Liter LN2 haben noch ein paar Punkte gebracht 

[hwbot=2103076]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Wow Roman du überraschst einen immer wieder  Nice 

@derNetteMann: Kommt auf die CPU an  Ich hoffe sowieso erstmal, dass ich meinen 775 Wasserkühler auf den 1155 bekomme, der Lochabstand unterscheidet sich um 3mm... Also mein Ziel sind 5GHz+, klar, aber kann ja auch sein dass ich ne Gurke erwische


----------



## RedCobra (9. Januar 2011)

da scheint jemand gerne AM3 zu benchen 

echt schönes Ergebnis Roman vorallem bei den Takt@v-core schade das du ihn nicht höher bekommst  vielleicht mit nen R3E.... geht die uncore noch höher das würde im AM3 richtig abgehn 

Gruß Sven


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

Ja AM3 rockt weil er einfach so schön schnell durchläuft  Jetzt wo ich den GT habe muss ich das auch nutzen  Verstehe die CPU aber manchmal nicht so ganz. Gerade wollte sie unter -140°C nicht mehr laufen. Gestern waren -162 das Limit  

Takt bei der Spannung ist abartig aber mehr will nicht :/


----------



## derNetteMann (9. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja AM3 rockt weil er einfach so schön schnell durchläuft  Jetzt wo ich den GT habe muss ich das auch nutzen  Verstehe die CPU aber manchmal nicht so ganz. Gerade wollte sie unter -140°C nicht mehr laufen. Gestern waren -162 das Limit
> 
> Takt bei der Spannung ist abartig aber mehr will nicht :/




Schöner Score Roman, und deine 280gtx ist auch der hammer. Bei dem takt brauchst du nicht unbedingt mit lightning benchen 

Die Gulfis sind extrem Zickig. Wie Sven und ich gebencht haben war der Temp unterschied enorm. (von -120 bis -175)


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

Danke  Die Karte ist abartig. Blöd nur, dass der RAM zum Schluss nicht mehr so wollte... Anfangs liefen 1350 MHz problemlos. Denke es war einfach zu viel Eis auf der Karte nach 5 Stunden. 

Es wäre interessant zu wissen ob es an der CPU liegt, dass ich nur ~1,67v geben kann. Aber extra dafür will ich mir ehrlich gesagt kein RIIIE kaufen


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Kannst dir ja bei freundlichen Bencherkollegen zum testen mal eins ausleihen  
Nein ich habe kein R3E 

Ach ja, warum bencht ihr im 01er eigentlich immer nur 275er Lightnings?


----------



## derNetteMann (9. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja bei freundlichen Bencherkollegen zum testen mal eins ausleihen
> Nein ich habe kein R3E
> 
> Ach ja, warum bencht ihr im 01er eigentlich immer nur 275er Lightnings?




Weil das die Besten Karten für den 01er sind. So hoch wie eine gute 275 lightning geht keine normal 275 GTX. Alternativ gibt es noch ne 280/285GTX die aber meist bei 1000core fertig sind, ausser halt das Prachtstück von roman


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

hehe  Im Luxx gibts übrigens auch grad wieder ne Lightning: Forum de Luxx


----------



## Mega Rage (9. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> hehe  Im Luxx gibts übrigens auch grad wieder ne Lightning: Forum de Luxx



Ja, aber 200€ für ne Lightning  , das ist schon ein haufen Holz für eine Karte mit der man nur im 01er punkten kann.


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke  Die Karte ist abartig. Blöd nur, dass der RAM zum Schluss nicht mehr so wollte... Anfangs liefen 1350 MHz problemlos. Denke es war einfach zu viel Eis auf der Karte nach 5 Stunden.
> 
> Es wäre interessant zu wissen ob es an der CPU liegt, dass ich nur ~1,67v geben kann. Aber extra dafür will ich mir ehrlich gesagt kein RIIIE kaufen



Kann dir ja eins von meinen geben....



Mega Rage schrieb:


> Ja, aber 200€ für ne Lightning  , das ist schon ein haufen Holz für eine Karte mit der man nur im 01er punkten kann.



Für eine richtig gute Lightning kann man ruhig was hinlegen! Die Dinger rocken einfach.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, sicherlich  Aber nur um sie 1-2 Mal unter LN2 zu setzen... Mir wärs zu viel


----------



## derNetteMann (9. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, sicherlich  Aber nur um sie 1-2 Mal unter LN2 zu setzen... Mir wärs zu viel



Aber der 01er ist noch richtiges benchen. Heute stellt man alles ein und lässts laufen. Entweder läufts durch oder nicht. im 01er gibts soviel tweakmöglichkeiten und jeder bench läuft mit einem anderen takt am besten. Das macht mehr spass alle anderen benches und dafür lohnt es sich für so eine karte so viel geld auszugeben.

Gruß Maggus


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2011)

So ist es  Der 01er ist einfach ein Klassiker. Hoffe die Sandy B*tch macht das nicht kaputt


----------



## Hollywood (9. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> So ist es  Der 01er ist einfach ein Klassiker. Hoffe die Sandy B*tch macht das nicht kaputt



Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr!


----------



## RoccoESA (9. Januar 2011)

hab mich dann doch endlich mal aufgerafft und die Karten endlich mal auf's MoBo gesteckt ...

RoccoESA's 1770.71 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 580 @ 942/1165MHz

RoccoESA's 3090.92 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with 2x GeForce GTX 580 @ 942/1165MHz

ich werd dann wohl doch noch mal den "richtigen" i7 bemühen müssen ...


----------



## ocjulchen (9. Januar 2011)

So wieder aktiv hier  neues Mainboard und neuen RAM , und ich glaubs nicht meine CPU geht ohne zicken auf 4 GHz ~.~


----------



## zcei (9. Januar 2011)

@Rocco: 
aber Dual schonmal auffem 4ten Platz. 

Was ist denn bei dir der "richtige" i7? Wahrscheinlich mit knappen 5GHz oder so, wa?


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich tipp mal auf den GT, nen "richtigerer" i7 fällt mir nicht ein 
Aber CPU Takt ist eigentlich sowas von wayne im Unigine.. DIe meisten OCen die CPU nur aus Prinzip ^^


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2011)

Vlt meinte er einfach nur einen "i7" statt einem "Xeon" ?


----------



## RoccoESA (9. Januar 2011)

die Karten kriegen einfach nicht genug "Futter", da ich für den 1156er keinen Kühler dahabe - der IFX ist nur "draufgestellt"... der GT kann da doch schon wesentlich besser "zufüttern" 

... zumal der P55 ja auch "nur" 2x PCIe x8 zur Verfügung stellt ...


----------



## Shi (9. Januar 2011)

Waaaah mein Board soll jetzt kommen 
Dann kann ich endlich den alten E5504 von RoccoESA testen


----------



## blackbolt (9. Januar 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Aber der 01er ist noch richtiges benchen. Heute stellt man alles ein und lässts laufen. Entweder läufts durch oder nicht. im 01er gibts soviel tweakmöglichkeiten und jeder bench läuft mit einem anderen takt am besten. Das macht mehr spass alle anderen benches und dafür lohnt es sich für so eine karte so viel geld auszugeben.
> 
> Gruß Maggus




jo der 01 macht schon richtig spass 

mfg stefan


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> So ist es  Der 01er ist einfach ein Klassiker. Hoffe die Sandy B*tch macht das nicht kaputt


 
Wenns gut läuft kann ich das am Wochenende mal testen 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffentlich vorher  
Ein Freund von mir hat gerade nen kleinen Run gemacht im 06 mit Sandy Bridge:

6870@stock
i5 2500K@4.5GHz
4GB Ram 1333

SM2: 11693
SM3: 12742
CPU: 7839

28182 Punkte 

Ich war beeindruckt  Damit kommt er fast an meinen Run hier ran: Masterchief79's 28909 marks 3DMark06 run with 2x Radeon HD 5850 @ 775/1125MHz


----------



## speddy411 (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn jemand von euch noch Sockel 478 Prozzis oder Boards oder ein Pot brauch soll er mal bei mir im Thread vorbei gucken. Ich will hier kein weiteren Verkaufsthread aufmachen aber zum wegschmeißen ist der Kram auch zu schade. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...eleron-d-und-pentium-4-fuer-sockel-775-a.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

Link wäre glaub ich nicht verkehrt


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine ATI X800gt (AGP!!) benchen.

Nur habe ich das Problem, dass die X800gt 256MB nur als PCIe Version im Bot eingetragen ist.
Was soll ich machen?

Als PCIe abloaden wäre etwas unfair.


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2011)

Ticket ausfüllen - warten - Punkten 
hwbot.org add new ticket


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Januar 2011)

Danke


----------



## DocFellatio (9. Januar 2011)

Kommt schon Leute, CountryCup Stage1! Haut nochmal einen raus!


----------



## Turrican (10. Januar 2011)

@hirschi-94
damit ich die karte hinzufügen kann, im "ticket" bitte auch einen gpu-z screenshot dazuposten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Januar 2011)

@Turrican

Sry wusste ich nicht.
Ich werde dir den Screen in den nächsten Tagen zu senden.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. Januar 2011)

Hi, weiss einer von euch noch möglichkeite nen besseren Uncore beim 1366er hinzubekommen. weil ich hab 230 BCLk prime-stable aber nur nen multi von 12 aufem uncore, und dafür hab ich mir keinen 2000er RAM gekauft


----------



## timbola (10. Januar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Hi, weiss einer von euch noch möglichkeite nen besseren Uncore beim 1366er hinzubekommen. weil ich hab 230 BCLk prime-stable aber nur nen multi von 12 aufem uncore, und dafür hab ich mir keinen 2000er RAM gekauft


Den Multi vom Uncore hochstellen
Wundere dich aber nicht über die abartig hohen Spannungen die du für min 4000MHz UC einstellen musst auf dem Gigabyte


----------



## Moose83 (10. Januar 2011)

Yep, kann ich bestätigen, UC 3,8GHz 1,335V QPI, UC 4,0GHz 1,45V QPI. Ich lass meinen Ram mit 1900 laufen, die 1,45V sind einfach viel zu krass


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. Januar 2011)

also meiner läuft jetzt auf 3,68 ghz aber das reicht auch weil das nächste sinnvolle wäre dann, 4,6 ghz  naja jetzt bin ich mit  1840mhz unterwegs reicht auch 
aber schade das es keine 9er teiler gibt.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Januar 2011)

So, hab mal ein bisschen mit der 8800GT gebencht
Moose83's 46732 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 720/1152MHz
Moose83's 29003 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 756/1123MHz
Der 06er war erst mal ein Test Run:Moose83's 16344 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 720/1053MHz

Dafür, das die Karte nur mit Softmod läuft, geht sie eigentlich recht gut


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. Januar 2011)

hmm immer wenn ich mit 230 bclk, 16x uncore und 8x ram prime freezt er nach 10 minuten. Gib das aufschuss dadrüber, wovon ich zu wenig oder zuviel habe weil ich habe auch an der mch-spannung und dem pci takt rumgespielt ?


----------



## Moose83 (10. Januar 2011)

Wie hoch hast du IOH und QPI Voltage?


----------



## Turrican (10. Januar 2011)

@hirschi-94
karte ist hinzugefügt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2011)

@moose83

schau mal und denk dir deinen teil ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-z zeigt leider nicht den Vcore ...und HW monitor ist zu ungenau 


1,275v


----------



## Lower (11. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal Leute, ich habe bei dem Schnäppchen zugeschlagen, was meint ihr?

Palit GTX 580 Dual Lüfter 1536MB GDDR5 | hoh.de

ne GTX580 für 390€ die spinnen wohl oder? Habe direkt mal bestellt, mal sehen wie sich das die Tage entwickelt, oder ob das doch nur ein Fehler von Hoh war....

lg Lower


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, mal sehn, ich hatte mir auch eine bestellt.

lg


----------



## Lower (11. Januar 2011)

Wäre doch echt super, wenn nicht, dann wird es eine 570er SC


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

HI, kann mir einer sagen, warum bei der 5970 Black Edition keine Lüftersteuerung geht.

lg Matti

edit: der Bot kann auch nicht richtig rechnen, zB. bei Vantage hatte ich zuvor in Dual GPU 0,1 Punkte Global, jetzt hab ich 3,8 Punkte hoch-geladen, zuvor hatte ich 374 Punkte gesamt, jetzt hab ich 373,80 gesamt Global,  oder sehe ich da was falsch, mh, im Single bekomme ich die Punkte aber in Dual Global nicht.
In der Rangliste 2 GPUs´unter Vantage werde ich aber gezählt, nur ich bekomme die Punkte nicht, sondern das Team, ja aber wie ist das nun bei der Neuen Revision.


----------



## RoccoESA (11. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> der Bot kann auch nicht richtig rechnen...



dadurch ergeben sich aber auch interessante Konstellationen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

Vorallem weil in deinem bild platz 2 steht und in deiner signatur platz 1


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

"PC Games Hardware - Ranked 1st" bezieht sich aber nicht auf den Platz im Team sondern auf den Platz des Teams Im Teamranking.


----------



## RoccoESA (11. Januar 2011)

blöderweise hab ich beim PCM2005 gerade bei zwei Scores 3,8 globale Pkt. und das BOT rechnet jetzt beide für's TEAM und keine für mich... Somit liegt Alriin wieder mit 3,8Pkt vorn ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

@Lower+Matti: Mittlerweile haben die das Angebot wieder rausgenommen  "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar."
Eure Karten müssen sie aber eigentlich trotzdem ausliefern, es sei denn ihr bekommt ne E-Mail oder sowas, dass es sich nur um einen Fehler gehandelt hat und der Auftrag storniert wurde.


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

Schade, dass es keine Karten mehr davon gibt


----------



## der8auer (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Lower+Matti: Mittlerweile haben die das Angebot wieder rausgenommen  "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar."
> Eure Karten müssen sie aber eigentlich trotzdem ausliefern, es sei denn ihr bekommt ne E-Mail oder sowas, dass es sich nur um einen Fehler gehandelt hat und der Auftrag storniert wurde.



Müssen ganz sicher nicht. Eine Bestellung ist nicht bindend für den Verkäufer. Ein Onlineshop kann immer von der Bestellung zurücktreten.


----------



## McZonk (11. Januar 2011)

Im entsprechenden Thread wurde gerade gepostet, dass diese Bestellungen storniert werden.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Januar 2011)

qpi und vtt sind da ja gebündelt die laufen 1,34 volt (nach how-to empfehlung), Kann ioh volt auch was bringendas läuft @ stock. das probier mal.

kann es sein das bei gigabyte die mc spannung als pcie spanung ausgewiesen ist?


----------



## blackbolt (11. Januar 2011)

@ Masterchief79
so nicht 
hab mal eben schnell mein silber zurückgeholt

*3DMark2000* - *42658 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @650/1050MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Tja, mit meinem Q9550 geht da einfach nix mehr. Könnte den jetzt noch auf 4.1GHz prügeln und die Graka auf 730/1270, aber das toppe ich dann sowieso noch wieder mit dem 2600K, daher warte ich einfach gleich auf den


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

E3400 schon getestet?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

3.775GHz bei Standardspannung 1.3V momentan, ab da will er aber mehr  Ich submitte schnell ein paar Ergebnisse mit dem Takt, bevor ich dann höher gehe.
Ne Medaille (Top5) sollte eigentlich überall drin sein @Wakü^^


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

Das Ziel ist ja klar definiert 
theLamer's 5252.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E3400 (2.6Ghz) @ 5252.2MHz

Denke mal, dass er das unter DICE toppen wird, ich hatte ihn ja nur ~ -35°C.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Lower+Matti: Mittlerweile haben die das Angebot wieder rausgenommen  "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr verfügbar."
> Eure Karten müssen sie aber eigentlich trotzdem ausliefern, es sei denn ihr bekommt ne E-Mail oder sowas, dass es sich nur um einen Fehler gehandelt hat und der Auftrag storniert wurde.



Hi, das kam um 12 Uhr per eMail #: 
Der Preis für den Artikel wurde Ihnen deshalb falsch übermittelt. Der richtige Preis lautet auf 489,00 € statt nur 389,00 €.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Tja dann - stornieren 
Für 489€ ist das ja nicht gerade mehr ein Schnäppchen ^^
Hab mich gerade schon gewundert, warum er bei 3.9GHz nicht mehr startete trotz 1.45V vCore (zum hochziehen unter Windows), hab natürlich genau den RAM-Teiler erwischt für nen 200er NB Strap^^
Klar dass die NB da nicht mehr wollte... Ich teste jetzt mal PCMark@3.9


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, wie ist das nun mit der Lüftersteuerung bei der 5970?

kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich es im Bios festlege--- immer 100%. 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Also diese 5970 mit dem Lüfter in der Mitte (ist das die die du meinst?) lässt sich laut CB Test nicht unter Windows regeln und ist deswegen halt sehr laut. Eine herstellerseitige Lüftersteuerung existiert nur in der Theorie ^^


> [...]verfügt durchaus über eine Lüftersteuerung, auch wenn es nicht den Anschein danach macht. Die zwei Stufen heißen in diesem Fall allerdings sehr laut unter Windows (63,5 Dezibel) und extrem laut (73 Dezibel) unter Last.
> [...]
> Die Lüftersteuerung lässt sich übrigens von keinem externen Tool modifizieren, weswegen man an dem Geräuschpegel mit reinen Softwaremaßnahmen nichts ändern kann.


Link: Kurztest: XFX Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition Limited (Seite 4) - 22.09.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Turrican (11. Januar 2011)

hey masterchief

deine angeforderte karte gibt es schon. 
das was bei den grafikartennamen in der intel gma kategorie hinten in klammer dabei steht, ist der "gpu" name beim gpu-z. in deinem fall also "GM965".
hab dir im ticket die richtige kategorie verlinkt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Aah danke dir, jetzt macht das auch Sinn  Ich bin wohl irgendwie zur X3000 (G965 Chip) verrutscht und dachte dann, die X3100 (GM965) wäre auch ne Desktop IGP ^^
Yay jetzt kann ich auch meinen Lappi benchen =D


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

Hi, die 5970 ist zwar eine BE, aber der Lüfter ist hinten.

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht genau... Vielleicht haben die dasselbe BIOS drauf.. Kannst du's mit nem BIOS-Flash versuchen? Hoffentlich ist das nicht schreibgeschützt^^

Jaha mein erster WR  http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2104562_masterchief79_wprime_32m_core_2_e3400_2.6ghz_15sec_968ms

@theLamer: Guck mal Takt-Zeit-Verhältnis: 
14.156s - 5148MHz
13.156s - 4684MHz


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Und ich habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt, mit dem ich am WE was machen werde Aber was, sag ich noch nicht, aber es ist verdammt schnell


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

980x? ^^


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Nö, hast nen 2. Versuch


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

GTX580 oder i7 2600K? 
PS: Nächster WR  http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2104582_masterchief79_wprime_1024m_core_2_e3400_2.6ghz_8min_19sec_343ms
Gibt zwar nur jeweils 2 Punkte aber immerhin nen Goldpokal und das bei der Spannung und @Wakü ^^


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Nö, wieder falsch, no Sandy, no GTX580


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Januar 2011)

4x Sandforce im Raid0 Verbund


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Nö Lippo, die kommen später


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 14.156s - 5148MHz
> 13.156s - 4684MHz


Pappnase, ich hab schlechteren Singlechannle-RAM gehabt mit viel weniger CLK... bench das ma damit -,-
Eigentlich kann man damit nur richtig CPU-Z benchen ^^

Andere Frage: Was hat dein P$ 631 für ne Batch?


----------



## Semih91 (11. Januar 2011)

Der hat HD6970 oder HD6950, gelle Moose


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich und AMD/ATI, never, i like my GraKa green


----------



## Semih91 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann sind es geile Rams 
Wenn das auch net stimmt, dann warte ich ab xD


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Nö, geilen Ram habe ich schon von TheLamer


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

zwar keine Hypers, aber BBSE immerhin 
Nen i7-975XE ?

PS: WOllen wir mal hoffen dass deine CPU die du mir geschickt hast genauso gut ist wie der RAM den ich dir geschickt hab ^^


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich bitte dich, ich hab ja einen i7 950, was soll ich denn dann mit einem neuen 4Kerner
Wegen der CPU keine Ahnung, ich hab den nicht gebencht.
Einer von euch lag schon sehr nah dran!


----------



## RoccoESA (11. Januar 2011)

jetzt hab ich ihn - den Alriin 

Overclocking Team Rankings


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

Na komm nun sag, ist schon alles vollgespamt


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich ihn - den Alriin
> 
> Overclocking Team Rankings



Nice
@The Lamer, dann will ich euch mal nicht weiter ärgern und raten lassen, es ist ein i7 970 Der 980x war mir ein bisschen zu teuer, leider.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Und ich habe mir Frink&zcei geschnappt und gehe gleich über zu CrashStyle  Habe gerade festgestellt, dass man mit einem Laptop 03 Run@stock mehr Punkte bekommt als durch nen ganzen Tag E3400 benchen 

@theLamer: Der E3400 hat @Wakü ne FSB Wall bei 370, also 4800MHz... Hoffentlich krieg ich den noch höher unter DICE, weil der da stable erst ~1.5V braucht^^
Ähnlich wie mit dem E43, sauwenig Spannung (3.66GHz 1.44V) aber ne relativ niedrig liegende FSB Wall


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Januar 2011)

ich versuchs auch mal, nen Magny cours + Mainboard


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir Frink&zcei geschnappt und gehe gleich über zu CrashStyle  Habe gerade festgestellt, dass man mit einem Laptop 03 Run@stock mehr Punkte bekommt als durch nen ganzen Tag E3400 benchen
> 
> @theLamer: Der E3400 hat @Wakü ne FSB Wall bei 370, also 4800MHz... Hoffentlich krieg ich den noch höher unter DICE, weil der da stable erst ~1.5V braucht^^
> Ähnlich wie mit dem E43, sauwenig Spannung (3.66GHz 1.44V) aber ne relativ niedrig liegende FSB Wall


4,8  GHz @ H20 ist doch gut. Hab unter SS gerade mal 5236 MHz


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir Frink&zcei geschnappt und gehe gleich über zu CrashStyle  [...]



Damn ich weiß, dass wir mal wieder benchen müssen, aber nen noch größerer Wink mitm Scheunentor ist nicht mehr nötig :>
Sind ja schon am planen  aber passt im mom alles nicht so


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann legt mal los, ich dachte du und Frei, ihr habt euch schon die komplette Nvidia 8er Reihe zugelegt?
Und ich habe gerade noch eine 8800GTX erworben


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dann legt mal los, ich dachte du und Frei, ihr habt euch schon die komplette Nvidia 8er Reihe zugelegt?
> Und ich habe gerade noch eine 8800GTX erworben



Frei = Frink? ;D

Ja wir haben eine Ultra, eine GTS und eine GT aus der 88er Reihe 
Sollte einiges rumkommen^^ Aber dazu müssen wir erstmal nen Termin finden 

Entweder wir hoffen mit Freakezoits Board den 920 noch höher zu bekommen, oder wir warten auf Freakezoits 980x (den wir anscheinend nutzen können, aber dazu muss er erstmal aus dem Umzugsstreß raus )


----------



## Ü50 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier so einige CPU,s rumfliegen die teilweise noch an den Box festgebacken sind. Womit bekomme ich die WLP ab, damit ich sehen kann was das für CPU,s sind?


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Mal bei ~50-60°C in den Ofen und warten dass die was flüssiger wird.. dann halt mit nem Küchentuch abrubbeln


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe hier so einige CPU,s rumfliegen die teilweise noch an den Box festgebacken sind. Womit bekomme ich die WLP ab, damit ich sehen kann was das für CPU,s sind?


 

Zahnseide oder eine Nylonschnur zwischendurch ziehen .

Falls nötig vorher das ganze mit einen Fön erwärmen


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> 4,8  GHz @ H20 ist doch gut. Hab unter SS gerade mal 5236 MHz


Naja 400MHz über ne FSB Wall zu kommen ist auch nicht gerade ohne ^^ Ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut der auf Kälte skaliert (oder wie gut CPUs das im Allgemeinen tun, hab meine erste Session schließlich noch vor mir ), aber wenn du @SS auf nem Commando nur 5.3GHz geschafft hast, bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich das nachmachen kann 

Naja schaun mer mal. Ich hab ja jetzt schon die wPrime WRs, fehlen nur noch die beiden SuperPi, PiFast und PCMark (wobei ich den dank fehlendem SSD Raid nicht kriegen werde).

Ach ja, wäre es theoretisch möglich, eine Crucial C300 64GB mit einer C300 256GB in nen Raid zu schalten zwecks höherer Leistung?

@Ü50: Und für Reste von WLP hinterher aufm Kühler oder der CPU geht ein Lappen mit Spiritus+Lösungsmittel sehr gut


----------



## Ü50 (11. Januar 2011)

@True, ich habe es jetzt mit einem kleinen Hammer und Schraubenzieher versucht. Fön, zuviel Aufwand für Sockel A.
Geht auch mit einer Fl. Wodka


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Der schöne Vodka 

Aber bei Sockel A hatte ich nie Probleme mit der WLP,, eher mit der Befestigungskonstruktion


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True, ich habe es jetzt mit einem kleinen Hammer und Schraubenzieher versucht. Fön, zuviel Aufwand für Sockel A.
> Geht auch mit einer Fl. Wodka


 
prost ...



zcei schrieb:


> Der schöne Vodka


 
den trinkt er ....den kippt er nicht darauf


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm dann hab ich den Kontext nicht so ganz gerafft  passiert..


----------



## Ü50 (11. Januar 2011)

@True, den Wo. habe ich mir verdient.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Januar 2011)

Apropos Vodka, Zcei wir haben kein Isoprop mehr kannste ma neuet koofn ?


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Offtopic vom Feinsten  
Ja kann ich mal machen.

Sach du mal (gerne auch Privat ) Termine an die dir zum benchen passen.

so sachen wie "jetzt" "morgen" "näcshtes we" und so


----------



## Ü50 (11. Januar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Apropos Vodka, Zcei wir haben kein Isoprop mehr kannste ma neuet koofn ?


Nicht jeder Vodka wird mird mit V. geschrieben, manche Flaschen die hier bei mir rum stehen werden mit W. geschrieben. Schmecken jedoch wie mit V, geschrieben.


----------



## timbola (11. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nice
> @The Lamer, dann will ich euch mal nicht weiter ärgern und raten lassen, es ist ein i7 970 Der 980x war mir ein bisschen zu teuer, leider.



Ist das der ausm Luxx?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Echt krass was man mit nem Lappi so holen kann, so ganz ohne Aufwand. Ein Run 03 und gleich mal 6.3 Punkte, alles @stock versteht sich.
05er Online Submission von Futuremark funzt aber leider grad nicht  Da kommen insgesamt bestimmt 20 Punkte zusammen. Und hier stehen noch mehr Lappis rum 
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2104668_masterchief79_3dmark03_gma_x3100_gm965_1964_marks


----------



## Lower (11. Januar 2011)

Hehe, na da hat wohl jemand zu tief in die Flasche geguggt?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Echt krass was man mit nem Lappi so holen kann. Ein Run 03 und gleich mal 6.3 Punkte, alles @stock versteht sich.
> 05er Online Submission von Futuremark funzt aber leider grad nicht  Da kommen insgesamt bestimmt 20 Punkte zusammen. Und hier stehen noch mehr Lappis rum
> Masterchief79's 1964 marks 3DMark03 run with GMA X3100 (GM965) @ 500/0MHz



mach mal dann noch einen richtigen Screenshot, da fehlen die Subtest Scores.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich ihn - den Alriin
> 
> Overclocking Team Rankings



Hi, ach das meinst du.


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Januar 2011)

na ich musst' ja die Chance nutzen, solange Alriin nix macht


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Januar 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> Sach du mal (gerne auch Privat ) Termine an die dir zum benchen passen.
> 
> so sachen wie "jetzt" "morgen" "näcshtes we" und so



Mhm, sitz grad im Info Leistungskurs und muss mich mit Access rumplagen, ich würd sagen JETZT. Erwarte dich in 10 Minuten mit vollisoliertem Sys im Schülercafe


----------



## blackbolt (12. Januar 2011)

habe gestern mal wieder ein Graka Schnäppchen gemacht 

eine X1900 GT für 3,83€ 

bald brauche ich ein grösseres Regal für die ganze Hardware


----------



## zcei (12. Januar 2011)

Bin auch grad im Leistungskurs  mit deinem Netbook 

Aber mal ohne schmarn: Freitag?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

Gibts denn keinen hier, der nähe Hannover/Bielefeld wohnt?
Allein benchen is langweilig


----------



## LosUltimos (12. Januar 2011)

Ich wohn mindestens nicht in der nähe.
Wäre für mich gut ~350km fahrt


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2011)

Hier, Paderborn


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Januar 2011)

ich wohn zentral - beinahe am geografischen Mittelpunkt Deutschlands


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

Klasse, wann benchen wir?^^
Vllt. finden wir ja noch wen mit bissle Erfahrung. 
Hab zwar auch schon 320 punkte, aber alle luft/wakü.



> ich wohn zentral - beinahe am geografischen Mittelpunkt Deutschlands


 
da fährste aber nen paar stunden bis bielefeld. 2,5 bestimmt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Januar 2011)

bielefeld gibts also doch


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Klasse, wann benchen wir?^^
> Vllt. finden wir ja noch wen mit bissle Erfahrung.
> Hab zwar auch schon 320 punkte, aber alle luft/wakü.


Ich würde behaupten, RoccoESA hat genug Erfahrung für uns alle, wenn er sich die Mühe macht zu kommen 
Termin ist mir wurscht, wenn ich da kann () sag mal PLZ bitte (meinetwegen auch per PM), dann kann ich schonmal gucken wie weit das genau ist.
Hannover-Bielefeld, da liegen über 100km zwischen 

Also DICE wäre am Start schätze ich?

Edit: Der E3400 scheint ganz gut auf Kälte zu skalieren, mit 4° weniger Wassertemperatur und gleichen Settings konnte ich heute schon mit 4,81GHz wPrime 1024M benchen, wo er gestern nicht mal gebootet hat.  Gold Cup ausgebaut^^


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

@ Masterchief79: Sag mal deine Batch von deinem P4 631... was macht der maximal in CPU-Z unter Luft/Wasser?

PS: habe schon 3 LN2-Chips gefunden.... bislang aus 11 selektiert, machen alle 5 GHz booutup @ 1,45V. Bester ist unter SS der hier: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Das Ding wird einfach viel zu warm. Werd trotzdem mal sehen, was so geht.
6 andere Cedar Mills sollten heute/morgen ankommen.

Achja und das hier hat sich auch noch angesammelt und will getestet werden neben den ganzen Cedar Mill CPUs, Sockel 939 und ein paar Grakas.


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

@The Lamer, da ist ja auch mein Duron Vielleicht geht der ja super


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

Joa sind auch noch ein paar Sockel A CPUs auf dem Weg.... bench die irgendwann mal alle durch.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch nen Schnapper gemacht.
31 CPUs 12 Intel 19 AMD bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 09.01.11 00:13:10 MEZ)
Der E4300 und der X² 3800 laufen auf jeden Fall, alleine die sind 's schon locker wert.

Und meine neuen Twinmos ala BH5 laufen zumindest schonmal mit 245Mhz bei knapp 3V, allerdings noch nicht mit 2-2-2-5.
Da gehen "nur" 210Mhz


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Masterchief79: Sag mal deine Batch von deinem P4 631... was macht der maximal in CPU-Z unter Luft/Wasser?


Muss ich erst wieder die WLP für abmachen   Ich hab die nicht in 500ml Tuben neben dem Haarfestiger im Bad stehen ^^
Hatte nen wPrime Run bei 5060MHz und 1.432V, dann war aber auch Ende. Bisher hatte ich maximal 5310@Wakü@1.59V, wobei der Falschenhals da eindeutig woanders lag, vermutlich PLL oder FSB. Hab den noch nicht weiter getestet und warte auf DICE 

Drauf steht:
SL94YMALAY
L549B200

//Schon gesehen? http://cgi.ebay.de/871-Stueck-CPUs-...714010607&po=&ps=63&clkid=6320410881015893245


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

Da hast aber schon einen nicht schlechten erwischt, sagen wir es mal so


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

Das nenne ich mal eine CPU SammlungIst ja geil.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

wtf... viel Spaß beim Testen ^^
EDIT: nicht nur 6 sondern 8 neue Cedar Mills auf dem Weg zu mir...


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Da hast aber schon einen nicht schlechten erwischt, sagen wir es mal so


Das hab ich so an mir  E4300 bei über 100% OC und 1.44V, dein E3400@4.8 bei 1.475V, Celeron 346 unoptimiert (da nicht unterstützt) bei Standardspannung 3.8GHz.
Kann mich nicht beschweren schätze ich  Dafür hab ich halt leider diese Q9550 Gurke... 

Am lohnensten sind immer noch die CPUs, die in alten Büro-PCs stecken, die werden nie beansprucht und halten daher einfach länger  Der P4 ist ein gutes beispiel.

//Der Kerl kippt die guten Chips mit den ganzen Pins lose in nen Karton


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte mal wissen, in welchen Büro-Rechnern noch 5634Bxxx China CPUs stecken 
Wahrscheinlich wissen die Leute gar nicht, was für Prachtstücke die da haben.


----------



## blackbolt (12. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> wtf... viel Spaß beim Testen ^^
> EDIT: nicht nur 6 sondern 8 neue Cedar Mills auf dem Weg zu mir...



mal nee fragen was machst du eigentlich mit denen die du ausselektiert hast 
die nicht deinen erwartungen entsprechen 

würde auch mal gerne einen testen wird am anfang sowieso nur unter dice sein wahrscheinlich(hoffe bald brauche endlich einen Pot)

*kurzes update noch*

*heute ersteigert *

*Club 3D Grafikkarte CGNX-L738R GeForce 7300 LE PCI-E 6€

**ATI Sapphire X1900XT - PCIE - 512Mb  5,50€

**Intel® Celeron®D 346 3.06GHz 7,16€

mfg stefan
*


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

> mal nee fragen was machst du eigentlich mit denen die du ausselektiert hast
> die nicht deinen erwartungen entsprechen


Verkaufen/Versteigern. Sind ja vollwertige CPUs und für nen Arbeitsrechner interessiert es ja nicht, ob die 5 GHz booten oder nicht.
Vor allem sind meine ausselektierten ja nicht schlecht, aber ich suche was für 7,5 GHz+, da ich schon nen Score mit 7099 MHz habe. Und da muss man eben relativ viel "ausmisten"


----------



## blackbolt (12. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Verkaufen/Versteigern. Sind ja vollwertige CPUs und für nen Arbeitsrechner interessiert es ja nicht, ob die 5 GHz booten oder nicht.
> Vor allem sind meine ausselektierten ja nicht schlecht, aber ich suche was für 7,5 GHz+, da ich schon nen Score mit 7099 MHz habe. Und da muss man eben relativ viel "ausmisten"



wenn du sie rausschmeisst kannste dich ja melden


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> //Schon gesehen? 871 Stück CPUs *432 x AMD *439 x Intel *13 Kg Recycling bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 18.01.11 21:06:19 MEZ)


Wahnsinn.
Da hatter aber lange den Speermüll für abgesucht.
Ich darf garnicht dran denken was da alles der Verwertung zugeführt wird,


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

Tja, was manche Leute so wegschmeisen
Ich habe auch gerade eingekauft, ne 8800 GTS mit 512MB Spätestens am Freitag kommt der Gulfi, dann werden dicke Points mit den Geforce 8800er drin sein. Eine 8800GT, 8800GTS 512MB und eine 8800GTX warten darauf, gebencht zu werden


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

ich brauch erstmal nen 775 mainboard 
rampage extreme oder commando. aber erstmal finden die dinger. sind rar wie camäleon hoden!


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich brauch erstmal nen 775 mainboard
> rampage extreme oder commando. aber erstmal finden die dinger. sind rar wie camäleon hoden!



geiler Vergleich


----------



## Mega Rage (12. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich brauch erstmal nen 775 mainboard
> rampage extreme oder commando. aber erstmal finden die dinger. sind rar wie camäleon hoden!



Hollywood verkauft gerade sein Rampage Extreme im MP


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

Nö, nicht mehr, der hat sichs anders überlegt


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo, finde mal irgendwo ein Asus P5E3 Premium. In Europa sind die in keinem Shop verfügbar, den ich gefunden hab und bei ebay ebenso nicht...


----------



## blackbolt (12. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich brauch erstmal nen 775 mainboard
> rampage extreme oder commando. aber erstmal finden die dinger. sind rar wie camäleon hoden!



ein commando ist vor 2 tagen noch bei ebay weg mit kingston rams und nem e6600 für 131€


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2011)

Jop, darauf hatte ich auch geboten ^^
Aber man findet verdammt nochmal kein P5E3 Premium... Preis wäre ja fast egal -,-


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2011)

Wasn der unterschied zwischen den p5e3 boards?

premium, professional, WS, deluxe.... gehts noch?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Und wieso eigentlich, du hast doch bereits nen Commando ^^
PS: i7 2600K ist endlich da


----------



## RoccoESA (13. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich brauch erstmal nen 775 mainboard
> rampage extreme oder commando. aber erstmal finden die dinger. sind rar wie camäleon hoden!




schau mal Motherboard ASUS Rampage Extreme bei eBay.de: Motherboards Zubehör (endet 16.01.11 20:40:02 MEZ)


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> schau mal Motherboard ASUS Rampage Extreme bei eBay.de: Motherboards Zubehör (endet 16.01.11 20:40:02 MEZ)



Dein Rampage?


----------



## RoccoESA (13. Januar 2011)

nee - meines geb ich nicht her ...
das ist nur ne Auktion, über die ich beim Stöbern gestolpert bin ... und da fiel mir Vaykir ein


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

Und bei mir klappt das mit dem i7 970 nichtDie hat mir jemand vor der Nase weggeschnappt 
Aber, dafür bekomme ich morgen einen 980x


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Hast du ne GTX260 oder was vergleichbares da? Wenn ja, lass mal 01er Battle machen mit den neuen CPUs


----------



## RoccoESA (13. Januar 2011)

mein Sigpic geht nicht mehr ... kann mir das wer erklären?
http://hwbot.org/signature/u22641.png


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hast du ne GTX260 oder was vergleichbares da? Wenn ja, lass mal 01er Battle machen mit den neuen CPUs



Den 01er brauche ich da nicht benchen. Wir können uns aber in den anderen batteln, wenn du willstHab aber nur 8800GT, 8800GTS und 8800GTX da


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Naja weil im 01er könnte man den CPU Vergleich am besten sehen  Meinetwegen auch in den restlichen 3DMarks, wenn du dich traust mit deinen 88ern 
Aber mal was ganz anderes, mein Vista zeigt mir nur 2 Kerne an für meinen 2600K?

@Rocco: Doch, geht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Aber mal was ganz anderes, mein Vista zeigt mir nur 2 Kerne an für meinen 2600K?



Kernebeschränkung in msconfig aktiv?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Die geht nur bis 2 
Ich guck mal ob sich im BIOS was verstellt hat


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2011)

DDR1 mit Micron -5B C, sind die brauchbar?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79's 21862 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 2600K @ 4000MHz

Erstes OC Ergebnis mit meinem 2600K, hab mir mal die C300 256GB meines Vaters ausgeliehen (ist heute angekommen), das Ding hat ja vielleicht mal Power 
Die HDD Suite only bringt gute 51000 Punkte, mit meiner 64GB C300 sinds "nur" 31000.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief, deaktiviere mal die Option Kerne zum Starten. Starte PC neu und dann kannst du dort alle wählenWenn dann sollten wir schon gleiche Karten haben


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, ich benche die 3Ds eigentlich auf XP, nur kann ich im Bootmenü nix mehr auswählen - die Tastaturen werden nicht intitialisiert  Scheint irgendwie ein BIOS-Bug zu sein^^

Vista hab ich fürn PCMark und Win7 halt als Alltagssys. Aber Karten@Win7/Vista benchen ist auch senseless


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

Bei mir bringen Win7 kaum weniger Punkte, im Gegenteil


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2011)

mal nee frage heute kam die x1900 GT an 

ist zwar nicht der burner aber für 3,83€ bin ich schon froh das sie überhaupt rennt

*#1.* *3DMark06* - *5746 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @574/747MHz)

*#2.* *3DMark05* - *11578 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @581/756MHz)

*#3.* *3DMark03* - *19565 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @581/756MHz)

*#4.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *51992 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @581/756MHz)

*#5.* *3DMark2000* - *43265 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @581/756MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#6.* *3DMark 99 Max* - *44156 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 GT 256mb @581/756MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

jetzt zu meiner frage was sind das für 2 schalter auf der rückseite finde nicht im netz

achso der kühler ist von ner 8800GTwar keiner bei der graka dabei


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bei mir bringen Win7 kaum weniger Punkte, im Gegenteil


Das sehe ich auch so. Den 01 würde ich auch nicht mit W7 oder Vis. benchen. Da gibt es so einige Karten die laufen unter W7 oder Vis. besser als unter XP.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

Der 01er klar XP. Aber die anderen benche ich unter Win7 64bit


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2011)

Bei CF und SLI nehme ich auch W7/64.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

Mit Multi GPU hab ich mich noch nicht so befasst, außer der GTX295. Die lief in allen Benchmarks unter Win7 am Besten. Morgen bekomme ich meinen Gulfi und dann werde ich endlich anfangen, richtig 3D zu Benchen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

Danke Rocco,
hab das ding eh schon unter beobachtung


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

An alle die den *3DMark11* benchen. Bitte daran denken irgendwie die *FPS der einzelnen Tests* sichtbar zu machen. Sei es durch einen *Futuremark Link* zusätzlich zum Screenshot oder durch das *Subtest Fenster*, was seit dem Update wohl dabei ist. Bitte daran denken! Es wurden heute schon einige Ergebnisse deswegen geblockt.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Gibts für den jetzt Puntke?


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

Nein. Wird aber sicherlich kommen. Und es geht nicht darum ob es Punkte gibt oder nicht. Ein Ergebnis sollte immer den Regeln entsprechen, auch wenn man bei punkte-losen Benchmarks sicherlich mal ein Auge zu drücken kann.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

kk.
was mich nru wundert: mein system schafft gerade mal 5000 punkte. hab schon ergebnisse gesehen, die weniger takt hatten und mehr punkte geschafft haben.
Das finde ich schon relativ merkwürdig


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Top 10 im 01er ^^ Masterchief79's 60437 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 715/1250MHz

Ach ja, mich wundert das extrem, dass ich im Aquamark nur 30k GFX Punkte mit der 260er habe, obwohl eigentlich 70-80k bei drin sein sollten. CPU liegt gut mit ~35k.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

hast du mal andere Treiber versucht? Alle Kerne zu gewiesen? 2D Taktraten erhöht?

TOP10 im3Dmark2000 ist ja nichts schlecht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Ne hab nur den X64 Patch, weil man ja die Cores nicht über den TM zuweisen kann... Der Bench ist und bleibt mir suspekt


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

Wie man kann die Kerne nicht zuweisen? Sind den mindestens alle Kerne schon automatisch zu gewiesen? Wenn du im Taskmanager nichts umstellen kannst, dann musst du die UAV ausschalten. Benenne mal die aquamark.exe ind 3DMark03.exe um. Und besorgt dir mal XP, da läuft die meisten Benches noch am besten drauf. Und Treiber sind beim Aquamark auch entscheidet, da einfach an den TOP5 oder TOP10 in der Kategorie orientieren.


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2011)

aahhhh ein geköpfter P4 631 ist gerade... abgeraucht bzw.stinkend abgebrutzelt....


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Naja Zugriff verweigert im TM... Hab was von Prioaff gelesen, taugt das was?
Ich hab XP drauf zum Benchen aber dank Bug kann ich das nicht mehr zum Starten auswählen, weil die Tastatur in dem Menü nicht initialisiert wird


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

du kannst auch eine batch datei schreiben damit aquamark immer in echtzeit und mit allen kernen gestartet wird. das xp problem läßt sich mit einer neuinstallation beheben 

@ theLamer - nach der Festplatte nun ein Prozessor, du steigerst dich ^^


----------



## blackbolt (14. Januar 2011)

@masterchief79
versuch beim 01 mit gtx 260 den 182.50 treiber und am besten xp

auch für den 2000 und 99 besser


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

So, endlich ist die scheiß Arbeitswoche vorbei Und hier meine Aufgabe für heute AbendFreu


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Wie dämlich, mein 2600K hat schon bei 4,7GHz ne MHZ-Wall -.- Ich hoffe die krieg ich irgendwie überwunden, ansonsten geht das Ding zurück...
1,32V 4.7GHz stable, 4.74GHz mit 1,5V nicht mehr. FFUUUUU

@Moose: hf


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Januar 2011)

Hast du das neuste Bios drauf? "PLL Overvoltage Fix" sagt dir zufällig etwas?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja tut es, aber das ist das BETA BIOS was ich noch nicht draufgehauen habe. Aber ich sag mal so, Standard PLL ist 1.8, ich war jetzt bei 2.1V ohne Erfolg, ich weiß nicht ganz was das bringen soll 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man einfach nur höhere PLLs einstellen, oder? Ich find die hoch genug *g*


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Moose: hf



Ich glaube fast, das ich jetzt noch nen Waffenschein für das Teil brauche

Edit, was sagt der Screen mit Standartwerten über die Güte meiner CPU aus?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ja tut es, aber das ist das BETA BIOS was ich noch nicht draufgehauen habe. Aber ich sag mal so, Standard PLL ist 1.8, ich war jetzt bei 2.1V ohne Erfolg, ich weiß nicht ganz was das bringen soll
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man einfach nur höhere PLLs einstellen, oder? Ich find die hoch genug *g*


Also ich würde an deiner Stelle die PLL nicht höher als 1.9V stellen, sofern du kein Grillfest mit der CPU veranstalten möchtest.
Nein es gibt einen Menüpunkt im Bios der sich so schreit(wie oben genannt), der wurde vor kurzem erst mit zugefügt, jener ermögtlich einen höheren Multi und hebelt ein wenig die Begrenzung(über die vielfach berichtet wurde) aus.
-> löcher doch einfach bisschen Google und lese dir alles relevante zu dem Thema durch


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, das ich jetzt noch nen Waffenschein für das Teil brauche
> 
> Edit, was sagt der Screen mit Standartwerten über die Güte meiner CPU aus?


Nichts 
Könnte sein, dass du ne 7GHz Vali hinbekommst, kann aber auch sein dass der sich bei 4GHz schon 1.5V genehmigt 

@Blechdesigner: Jo kk ich werd mir das Beta BIOS mal draufhauen, hab mich eben noch bei xtremesystems registriert um da mal nachzufragen, aber das Freischalten dauert  Ich krieg den schon noch auf 5.4 

//Noch was anderes, im zweiten Test von 3DM01 hab ich immer nur ~60fps  Als wäre da vSync an oder sowas^^ Und teilweise sinkt das sogar unter 20...


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2011)

auch mit Standardtaktung der Grafikkarte? vsync wirst du ja wohl aus haben, oder nicht


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nichts
> Könnte sein, dass du ne 7GHz Vali hinbekommst, kann aber auch sein dass der sich bei 4GHz schon 1.5V genehmigt
> 
> Und schon liegst du mächtig daneben 4,2GHz und 1.232V Und das ist schon rockstable


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner: Jo kk ich werd mir das Beta BIOS mal draufhauen, hab mich eben noch bei xtremesystems registriert um da mal nachzufragen, aber das Freischalten dauert  Ich krieg den schon noch auf 5.4



Sag mir deinen Nickname und ich lasse dich freischalten! 
Masterchief79, wie hier?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

klar^^ Ja auch mit Standardtakt, das ist ja das merkwürdige, ansonsten ist alles auf Standard, alle anderen Tests laufen fehlerfrei...
Im Treiber hab ich halt nur die üblichen Sachen gemacht vorher, wie Leistung auf Performance gestellt etc...

Da: Masterchief79's 66475 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 650/999MHz

@Don_Dan: Richtig, das wär klasse 

@Moose: Frag mal True, der kann dir nen Lied von schlechten EEs singen glaube ich


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @moose83
> 
> schau mal und denk dir deinen teil ....
> 
> ...



Dann zitiere ich mal Mario, mein Gulfi scheint also gut zu gehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte da eher an diesen 965er EE bei 4.3GHz und 1.5V (oder so ähnlich) ^^

Aber hey, das PLL Overvoltage BIOS hat funktioniert  CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Jep, und mein Gulfi funzt auch vom Feinsten3DMark 06 ist schonmal mit 4,7GHz durchgelaufen, bei 12 Threats


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Haste ne Wakü drauf? Unter 50° bei 1.4V sind ja schon was.
Schau mal, an die CPU Score komm ich mit selbem Takt beinahe ran, unter XP sicherlich. Und auch sonst geht das Ding ab wie Sau  Gab schon locker Globals auf HWBot, und ich bin immerhin auf meinem Win7 Alltags-OS ^^
Allerdings zieht der i7 so viel Strom, dass mein 700W Seasonic schon 2x abgeschaltet hat unter Last  (CPU only, 12V Schiene hält das wohl nicht aus von den A her)


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Bin auch mit Win7 unterwegs, aber ich hab hier nochmal nen UpdateIch traue mich aber nicht, die Spannung weiter zu erhöhen. Aber 4,86GHz mit WaKü und HT stabil durch den 06er sind schon geilMein Netzteil macht da keine Probleme, Enermax Revolution mit 950W, das langweilt sich immer noch


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Puh 4,7ghz bei 1,4V... glaube das packe ich net 
Was brauchsten für 200x24?


----------



## Mega Rage (14. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bin auch mit Win7 unterwegs, aber ich hab hier nochmal nen UpdateIch traue mich aber nicht, die Spannung weiter zu erhöhen. Aber 4,86GHz mit WaKü und HT stabil durch den 06er sind schon geilMein Netzteil macht da keine Probleme, Enermax Revolution mit 950W, das langweilt sich immer noch



Der Gulfi scheint aber ordentlich abzugehen.
Verheiz ihn aber nicht mit wakü sondern hol dir doch mal Dice oder so


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Der hat mich ne ganze Stange Geld gekostet, mehr wie 1,5V werde ich nicht riskieren
@Vakir, das ist aber nicht bei chilled Water sondern @Raumtemp und Wasser bei 24 GradIch glaub ich hab nen geilen Gulfi erwischtUnd ich habe keinen 980x, om den BCLK hoch zu jagen Mit dem BCLK läuft mein Ram schön rund


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief79

Was doch so ein Biosupdate alles machen kann 

Wieviel Vcore hast du deiner Sandy den im Bios gegeben?
Interessiert mich einfach mal, da ich mir eigtl. wieder ein Gigabyte Brett holen wollte, aber das Deluxe von Asus schein ja auch nicht verkehrt zu sein


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Gigabyte FTW Mir kommt nix anderes ins Haus


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @Masterchief79
> 
> Was doch so ein Biosupdate alles machen kann
> 
> ...


Naja Board ist ja bei K CPUs sowieso völlig wayne eigentlich  BIOS sind 1,46V glaube ich, LLC ist auf Auto. Ansonsten nix verändert, nur gefixt.
Irgendne Site hat in nem Review festgestellt, dass man mit einem P8P67 dieselben Ergebnisse erreicht wie mit einem P8P67 Deluxe oder sonst was. Es hängt rein an der CPU.

Bin grade bissel AM3 benchen gegangen, da geht noch ordentlich was : Masterchief79's 335459 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 725/1265MHz


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Da hab ich auch mal nen kurzen Testlauf
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2106120_moose83_3dmark06_geforce_8800_gt_512_mb_17378_marks
Da kommt noch mehr


----------



## Mega Rage (14. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch mal nen kurzen Testlauf
> Moose83's 17378 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 756/1123MHz
> Da kommt noch mehr



Warum läuft dein Ram nur auf 486 mhz bei CL7??
Der packt doch viel mehr


----------



## True Monkey (14. Januar 2011)

Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das ich Ati Karten hasse ....ich könnte gerade mit dem Hammer draufhauen 

5850 und sie wollen nicht im CF


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Warum läuft dein Ram nur auf 486 mhz bei CL7??
> Der packt doch viel mehr



Deswegen steht dort Testlauf
Hey Mario, ich sag doch, ATI ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzesWeit weg mit den Zeug, höchstens, dir ist kalt, dann kannst du die wenigstens verheizen


----------



## Ü50 (14. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe ich schon mal erwähnt das ich Ati Karten hasse ....ich könnte gerade mit dem Hammer draufhauen
> 
> 5850 und sie wollen nicht im CF



Hatte ich gerade bzw. schon zwei Tage mit meinen 4850er nicht hinbekommen. XP neu install. Dienste von alt übernommen nichts geht in CF.
Dienste Original und schon geht CF


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

auf die 8800 gt kannste aber nen guten vmod mit ovp mod machen. geben gut punkte die teile!

aber mit den ati karten hast schon recht. hab zwar die 5870 die eigl gut läuft, aber im vergleich zu anderen karten, schwächelt meine schon heftig hinter den anreden her.


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

unter Win7 64bit krieg ich den SB gar nicht zum laufen ...
dafür aber unter 32bit um so besser 
RoccoESA's 13.1 sec PiFast run with Core i7 2600K @ 5643MHz
RoccoESA's 4sec 573ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 2600K @ 5562MHz


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

5600mhz unter luft?
ich brauch auch son Ding!


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Januar 2011)

Hey Rocco , also hat sich der tip doch gelohnt 
Na dann fehlt nur noch etwas mehr kühlung und du bist wieder voll Dabei


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> unter Win7 64bit krieg ich den SB gar nicht zum laufen ...
> dafür aber unter 32bit um so besser
> RoccoESA's 13.1 sec PiFast run with Core i7 2600K @ 5643MHz
> RoccoESA's 4sec 573ms wPrime 32m run with Core i7 2600K @ 5562MHz


Wie meinst du das? Takt-mäßig her oder von den Scores? 
Deine Cpu ist aber schon ein echtes Zuggerschnäggsche  Meiner schafft keine 5,2GHz mit 1,53V 
Außerdem hab ich ein bisschen Angst, dass mir das Ding hopps geht. Soll ja schon einigen Leuten trotz guten Temperaturen so um 1,5V passiert sein.

Und ich hab noch was anderes komisches entdeckt: Immer wenn ich versuche, SuperPi laufen zu lassen, schaltet der sich nach spätestens 4s einfach ab oO Also Netzteil aus als hätte es Überlast.
wPrime, PCMark etc. läuft aber alles ohne Probleme. Und SPi nimmt sich ja nur einen Kern.
...


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

so sieht des imMo aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2011)

Selbes Setup bei mir, nur das Deluxe und ne andere GTX260^^
Und ne schlechtere CPU


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

Hauptsache das fenster is auf, damit die warme zimmerluft abhaut


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

jupp - und unterm Tisch steht 'n Heizlüfter


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2011)

Schöne Bilder Rocco aber auch in nem HW-Forum ist net jeder mit nem 24-Zoller gesegnet. Maximale BIldbreite hier im Forum sind 900px


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

hab's "wunschgemäß" geändert 

CPU-Z Update - 5774MHz on AIR


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2011)

1. jutti, wollts dir nur sagen 

2. w00t   Geile Sache, und andere schreien immernoch von ner Wall bei 4,9 ^^


----------



## Hollywood (15. Januar 2011)

*Gratuliere Rocco zu seinen letzten Ergebnissen und zu seinem Sprung in die TOP 100 der Overclockers League! *​


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

Weichei!
ich hab mir bei -10°C einen abgefroren hier (und trotzdem keine ergebnisse erreicht )

wie validiert ihr eigl nen gulfi? geringer blck/hoher multi oder hoher blck/geringer multi?
(eigl weis ich die antwort schon....)


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2011)

Für die Weichei-Gulfibencher ist ja schon BCLK über 220 nen erlebnis 
Die machen alles mit Multi und nur um das letzte MHz rauszuholn spielnse nen bisschen mitm BCLK damit das verhältnis günstiger wird. Zumindest soweit ich das weiss.


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> *Gratuliere Rocco zu seinen letzten Ergebnissen und zu seinem Sprung in die TOP 100 der Overclockers League! *​



thx Toto - da war ich ja schon 'n paar mal ... aber global - das hält nicht lange 

Ich werd heut Abend den SB mal mit Wakü angehen - dann sollten auch Wprime32 und 1024 punktetauglich sein - ich komme so sonst über mein thermisches Limit von 60°


----------



## Hollywood (15. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> thx Toto - da war ich ja schon 'n paar mal ... aber global - das hält nicht lange



Dranbleiben, Kleiner! 

Ich persönlich habe schon Albräume von 01er Setups mit Graka on LN2 und SB on Air!!! 
Werde trotzdem erst mal mit RE und E8600 weiter mein Glück versuchen.
Wenn SB dann irgendwann den 01er aufwischen sollte, kann ich noch immer umsteigen.
Aber ich mag mir das eigentlich nicht wirklich vorstellen! Die Albträume sind schon mehr als genug!


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich komme mit meinem Gulfi nicht so recht weiter, 4,86GHz sind 3DM06 stabil, sobald ich aber den Uncore hochziehen will, kackt er schon bei 3,2GHz Uncore ab Was mach ich falsch?

Edit: Wenn ich die CPU auf 4,83GHz laufen lasse, läuft der Uncore mit 3,2GHz
Kan es sein, das es ganz schön was bringt im 06er, den Uncore hochzuziehen? So waren es gerade 600 CPU Punkte mehr


----------



## Matti OC (15. Januar 2011)

HI, viel besser bin ich doch auch nicht, mit meinen 980 unter KoKü.

NB läuft bei mir so um die 4500 - 4800 / QPI Spannung +350 ( bei EVGA) 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Hab den Uncore jetzt bei 3,8GHz bei nur 1,335V QPIMal schauen, ob ich noch höher komme, meine Schmerzgrenze mit der QPI liegt da bei 1,4V.
Bringts mir was, die QPI Link Frequenz zu erhöhen?
So siehts aktuell bei mir aus, Ram ist noch nicht getaktet:


----------



## Matti OC (15. Januar 2011)

Hi, dem mach bin ich auf 1,45 V.  edit: könntest du mal 200 BCLK testen 
lg Matti 

PS: Rocco, Top Score , etwas Angst machst du mir schon
PC Games Hardware's profile


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Wieso BCLK 200? Hab ich gestern mal getestet, da komme ich nicht so weit
Ich glaube, ich habe mein Maximum mit WaKü gefunden, zu mindest ist das jetzt meine Absolute Schmerzgrenze mit den Spannungen 10100 CPU Punkte sind doch top!


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> PS: Rocco, Top Score , etwas Angst machst du mir schon
> PC Games Hardware's profile



heut Abend - unter Wasser - hoffe ich dich zu kriegen


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Mit euch beiden profitiert unser Team enormAuf das ihr beide dicke Punkte macht


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2011)

@Moose



> 10100 CPU Punkte sind doch top!


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Jep, du hast XPBei mir war Win7 drauf Aber das mit den BCLK von 192 wollte ich heute Abend auch mal testen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79's 35008 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 700/1250MHz 
Gute Tipps für den 05er?


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

HT aus und XP


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2011)

Ja XP wie gesagt, hab keine Lust das nochmal zu formatieren^^ 
Muss wohl sein aber nicht jetzt.. 

Nochmal PCMark: Masterchief79's 26347 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 2600K @ 5228MHz

//!! http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...79_3dmark05_geforce_gtx_260_216sp_35640_marks


----------



## blackbolt (15. Januar 2011)

@roccoesa
@masterchief79
macht mal noch n score mit der onboard graka vom i7 2600k für den hwbotcountrycup
1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Romania - 12118.67 marks: *10 points* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Greece - 11674.33 marks: *8 points* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Germany - 11589.33 marks: *6 points*

da ist doch bestimmt noch was drinn
in 7std läuft der onboard contest aus
gogogo


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

brauch ich dafür nicht 'n "H"-Board?


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Januar 2011)

das lohnt sich aber nur wenn einer der beiden mehr als die 16k schaffen von stuwi


----------



## blackbolt (15. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das lohnt sich aber nur wenn einer der beiden mehr als die 16k schaffen von stuwi


stimmt sry muss ja 3 verschiedene sein 
ich dussel


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> @roccoesa
> @masterchief79
> macht mal noch n score mit der onboard graka vom i7 2600k für den hwbotcountrycup
> 1.
> ...


Ja gerne, wenn du eben vorbeikommst und mir ein H67 Board vorbeibringst^^
Leider geht auf P67 nur CPU OC und auf H67 nur IGP OC. Der Z68 wird das dann vereinen, aber jetzt auf die Schnelle wirds leider nix


----------



## Hollywood (15. Januar 2011)

*@Rocco*

*#56 global? Heilige Maria, Mutter Gottes!  *

Ich bin unwürdig! ​


----------



## LosUltimos (15. Januar 2011)

Wow sehr schön RoccoESA.


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> *@Rocco*
> 
> *#56 global? Heilige Maria, Mutter Gottes!  *
> 
> Ich bin unwürdig! ​



denn schau mal richtig


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht, Respekt Dein SB scheint gut zu gehen


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dein SB scheint gut zu gehen


 

bis auf: SuperPi32 isser *DER* SB


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe es schon kommen ....ab nächter Woche kann ich in der Garage schlafen


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2011)

Weil du dir einen SB bestellt hast


----------



## Don_Dan (15. Januar 2011)

*Masterchief79*, dein Account ist jetzt aktiviert.
Tut mir leid dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Hollywood (15. Januar 2011)

*@ Rocco

Du kannst mich mal*, gern haben! 

Tolle Sache!


----------



## blackbolt (16. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> denn schau mal richtig



gratulation zu platz 48
absolut der hammer


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, Rocco, 60 Punkte ist aber viel Holz, was du da vor legst, in der Teamwertung.  

mh, ab morgen wird zurück geschlagen  äh heute (edit)

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

na denn leg los


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

meine Ausbeute ist überwiegend globaler Natur...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben jetzt auch die *37000 Punkte* voll


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2011)

GW RoccoESA, geiel CPU 
Skalieren die SB's eigentlich auf Kälte?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie funktionieren die ganzen Achievements bei mir nicht... Kann man die irgendwie neu berechnen lassen?

@zotac: Nope, 10°C soll etwa der Sweetspot sein, alles dadrunter führt zu schlechteren Ergebnissen.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

nach dem, was im Vorfeld zu lesen war, habe ich gar nicht erst versucht unter "*kalt*" zu benchen... ich hab gestern lediglich den Kühler gedreht, so dass ich die RAM in A1/B1 stecken konnte (vorher A2/B2)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> meine Ausbeute ist überwiegend globaler Natur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mich juckts grad wieder richtig in den Fingern auf bestellen zu klicken 

Well done


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

aber dir muss klar sein, das die globalen Punkte flüchtiger sind wie Schnitzel auf meinem Teller...

Ich konnte ja nur deswegen so "abräumen", weil die SB noch nicht so verbreitet sind ... aber das wird schneller gehen, als du glaubst ... Der 980er wird bald nur noch beim Vantage, 3DM06 und Wprime 'ne Rolle spielen ...


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2011)

Du hattest bei deiner SB aber einach nur glück, oder?
Also jetzt nicht extra speziell auf nen Rev oder Batch geschaut.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

nee, das liegt an meiner göttlichen OC-Begabung 

Nee, ich hab wirklich Dusel gehabt - da war keinerlei Selektion im Spiel... 
Mir fehlen jetzt nur noch "richtige" RAM ...


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> aber dir muss klar sein, das die globalen Punkte flüchtiger sind wie Schnitzel auf meinem Teller...


Was hab ich mit deinen globalen am Hut? 
Vor allem - wie komme ich auf deinen Teller? 

BTW:
Schöne Ergebnisse die du da raus gehauen hast.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

... na wenn du mir so kommst ...

Mein Essen hat nicht das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung 

btt 

Danke


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## Schnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

Ich schrei gleich Anarchie - mehr Rechte und Freiheit für Schnitzel


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2011)

Wahrer Glücksgriff, Rocco! Hoffen wir dass die Punkte ein Weilchen halten - bei SB brauchst du schon ein glückliches Händchen um überhaupt in deine Regionen vorstoßen zu können. Das rockt wirklich, Gratz!


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2011)

Mal schaun was spätere Steppings bringen, 6GHz unter Luft Benchstable wär doch mal was^^


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Januar 2011)

Ohh Man und ich habe mit meinem 2500K wohl in die Sch**** gegriffen.

4,5GHZ bei 1,22V (Last)
1,3V im Bios 

MFG


----------



## Semih91 (16. Januar 2011)

Ist das so schlecht Icke?
Nice Scores und alles Gute zum 46.Platz Global


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

ich brech zusammen 

Jetzt startet auf meinen RE III auch im ersten Pci-e slot keine Nvidia mehr 

das selbe wie auf meinen SC board ....und ich kann es mir nicht erklären warum


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

ich hatte ein solches Phänomen nachdem ich eine Ultra gebencht hatte - die hat mir die Stromversorgung des 1ten PCIex zerlegt


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

das würde ich ja verstehen ....aber warum starten noch ATIs in dem slot ?


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

bei mir gingen anfänglich noch "kleine" Grafikkarten im 2D (ich glaub, 'ne 6200er wars) - evtl. benötigt die von Dir verwendete ATI auch nur sehr wenig Strom übern PCIe und das funktioniert "gerade noch so". Oder kannst du die Karten dann auch "belasten"?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

jepp...laufen ganz normal ...5850er,5770er und auch kleinere 

keine Nvidia mehr ....8400er aufwärts ...keine einzige mehr


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

öhm - dann scheidet die Stromversorgung ja wohl aus ... denn hab ich auch keine Idee weiter ...


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

der witz ist genau das selbe habe ich auf dem anderen board auch ...ATIs laufen ...nvidia nicht 

Jetzt kann ich sie im doppelpack in die RMA schicken 

welches Board nutzt du für den 2006k ?


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2011)

@True, willst du umsteigen.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

Nööp .....erweitern


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

haste denn mal des BIOS noch mal neu geflasht?


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2011)

Habe mir gerade mal die Preise von SB + Mobo mal angesehen. Das ist ja vertretbar. Ich habe ja auch noch Platz für sowas


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> haste denn mal des BIOS noch mal neu geflasht?


 
gerade gemacht ....keine Besserung


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich werde auf den jetztigen SB Zug nicht aufsteigen, ich werde mit dem Gulfi auch erst mal klarkommenIch warte, was dann im High End kommt
Jetzt setze ich erstmal XP neu auf, und dann mal schauen, das ich meine Ergebnisse vom WE verbessere.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal die Preise von SB + Mobo mal angesehen. Das ist ja vertretbar. Ich habe ja auch noch Platz für sowas



Jop sieht nicht schlecht aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2011)

Das Mobo habe ich gerade bestellt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. Januar 2011)

na also, endlich mal mehr als die 0.1 Mitleidspunkte 
hardware_fanatiker's 2min 53sec 1ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 930 @ 4326MHz
Ist nicht viel aber ein Anfang 
Dafür frier ich auch gerne(offenes Fenster)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Januar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> na also, endlich mal mehr als die 0.1 Mitleidspunkte
> hardware_fanatiker's 2min 53sec 1ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 930 @ 4326MHz
> Ist nicht viel aber ein Anfang
> Dafür frier ich auch gerne(offenes Fenster)



Hast du den Threads Echtzeit Priorität zugewiesen ? Hat mir im 1024m wirklich was gebracht


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. Januar 2011)

jop, und alle unnötigen prozesse gekillt. aber 1,406 Vcore, dass hätte besser sein können, aber was will ich machen 
Umtauschen wegen zu schlechter übertaktbarakeit


----------



## zcei (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal ein wenig in den amerikanischen Stores geschnüffelt :>
(Fahre im April für drei Wochen von der Schule aus dahin )

Das gleiche Setup was CrashStyle gepostet hat kriege ich dort für umgerechnet 385€ 

Schon der gute Unterschied  Und wenn ich das auf der Website vom Zoll richtig gelesen hab darf ich das sogar abgabefrei einführen, da ich per Flugzeug reise und somit 430€ freiwert habe 

Mensch da lohnt sich die Reise doch nochmal


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2011)

Und ich hab mir gerade mal einen Goldpokal geschnapptMoose83's 1492.58 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 821/1152MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2011)

Kann man die Achievements auf HWbot irgendiwe neu berechnen lassen? So welche für Goldpokale etc, kriege ich einfach nicht ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Januar 2011)

@Masterchief79

Mir fällt nur ein...Ergebnis löschen und neu hoch laden.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kann man die Achievements auf HWbot irgendiwe neu berechnen lassen? So welche für Goldpokale etc, kriege ich einfach nicht ^^



glaube nicht. warte mal die rev4 ab, vielleicht sind dann die achivements nicht mehr so buggy


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

die Achievments werden nur sehr unregelmäßig "berechnet" - das kann schon mal 'ne Woche dauern ...



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> na also, endlich mal mehr als die 0.1 Mitleidspunkte
> hardware_fanatiker's 2min 53sec 1ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 930 @ 4326MHz
> Ist nicht viel aber ein Anfang
> Dafür frier ich auch gerne(offenes Fenster)



dein "NB" Frequenz (Uncore) ist viel zu niedrig - das bremst den Wprime deutlich aus ...


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Januar 2011)

Das sehe ich anders...

wPrime ist der Uncore ziemlich egal, da zählt reiner CPU-Takt (und richtiges OS)...


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

... probiers aus


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. Januar 2011)

ok, also den bclk hab ich jetzt noch um einen hochgekrieggt aber hat natürlich nichts gebracht 
hardware_fanatiker's 2min 52sec 612ms wPrime 1024m run with Core i7 930 @ 4347MHz

Edit:
hmm ich gebs auf, der nächste is doch zu weit weg 
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2107525_


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> glaube nicht. warte mal die rev4 ab, vielleicht sind dann die achivements nicht mehr so buggy



ich hab in der ersten woche wo ich mich bei hwbot angemeldet habe 2 achievement bekommen. seit dem kein einziges mehr, obwohl ich mehrere verdient habe....


----------



## Turrican (16. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kann man die Achievements auf HWbot irgendiwe neu berechnen lassen? So welche für Goldpokale etc, kriege ich einfach nicht ^^


klick hier auf "force recalculation of best submissions".
Masterchief79's profile

das berechnet auch die achivements neu. 

edit:@Vaykir
versuch das auch mal


----------



## Ü50 (16. Januar 2011)

Hee  hee, habe doch noch ein neues ASUS P5E64WS Evo auftreiben können


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. Januar 2011)

wtf da kämpf und frier ich für 0.3 punkte und dann lass ich meine raka at stock laufen und krieg 3.4 punkte 
hardware_fanatiker's 1119.54 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 570 @ 732/1900MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2011)

@Turrican: Super, hat geklappt


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Januar 2011)

des war zu einfach um selber drauf zu kommen 

bei mir hat's auch gefunzt - danke Karl


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2011)

Unter options, das hab ich schon paar mal gedrückt.

und ausgerechnet heute gehts


----------



## Turrican (16. Januar 2011)

kein ursache


----------



## Matti OC (17. Januar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Rocco, 60 Punkte ist aber viel Holz, was du da vor legst, in der Teamwertung.
> 
> mh, ab morgen wird zurück geschlagen  äh heute (edit)
> 
> lg Matti





RoccoESA schrieb:


> na denn leg los



Hi, bitte schön: 

1. 	4.655,20 	 Matti OC 
2. 	4.646,00 	 RoccoESA 

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (17. Januar 2011)

woran liegt das das bei vielen ati karten der aquamark nicht durchläuft???

zb bei der x1900xt rennt der aquamark bis zum schluss durch und wenn er dann das ergebniss anzeigen will kommt eine fehlermeldung und schmirt ab???

vielleicht hat ja einer eine ahnung warum das so ist???

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

hast nen vmod drauf?
bei mir wars so, dass am ende ne kleine spannungsspitze kommt und die ovp anging, bzw der treiber abstürzte.


----------



## darkniz (17. Januar 2011)

Du musst hier den Patch für ATI Karten runterladen und die _Direcpll.dll_ im Aquamark Ordner ersetzten.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Januar 2011)

Was ist performaner bei wprime:
Ht mit 8cores eingestelt bei wprime
ht mit 4 cores eingestellt bei wprime
oder 4 cores ohne ht?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

Wie meinste das?
wprime wird mit 8 kernen auf jeden fall am schnellsten sein.
und was ist "ht mit 8 cores" und "ht mit 4 cores" ? entweder du hast ht an (8 kerne) oder aus (4 kerne).



> WD 1TB SATA 6GB/s


 
zu deiner sig:
warum schließt du die festplatte an den 6gb/s port?



> und die _Direcpll.dll_ im Aquamark Ordner ersetzten.


 
oder die datei einfach löschen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2011)

Bei Wprime immer mit allen Kernen + SMT benchen und die Thread-Anzahl dem anpassen, was du auch im Task-Manager siehst, also z.B.
Core i5-750 (kein SMT) --> 4 Threads
Core i7-870 + SMT --> 8 Threads
Core i7-980X + SMT --> 12 Threads
usw.
Wprime skaliert auch mit mehreren CPUs (z.B. 2 x Hecacores auf EVGA SR-2) praktisch linear, zumindest was den längeren 1024M-Test betrifft.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab beim 980x manchmal das problem das er die ersten10 threads benutzt (innerhalb von 1-2sek) und dann erst nach über einer minute die letzten beiden. weis einer woran das liegt?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

Zu hoch getaktet bzw Temperatur zu hoch 

Wprime reagiert darauf empfindlich


----------



## Semih91 (17. Januar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> wtf da kämpf und frier ich für 0.3 punkte und dann lass ich meine raka at stock laufen und krieg 3.4 punkte
> hardware_fanatiker's 1119.54 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 570 @ 732/1900MHz



Die sind eh bald weg. Global hast du derzeit vllt Glück, aber in Zukunft wird es so schnell schmelzen, dass du dich selbst wundern wirst


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Januar 2011)

na dannbringt es ja doch was noch zu ocen und sich nciht nur teure HW zu kaufen


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Die sind eh bald weg. Global hast du derzeit vllt Glück, aber in Zukunft wird es so schnell schmelzen, dass du dich selbst wundern wirst


Das haben globale Punkte in 3DMarks (außer 2001) halt so an sich... aber nun lass ihm doch mal die Freude. Beim 2001er und CPU-Z kann man hingegen sehr beständige global Points holen, genauso wie wprime singe/dualcore rankings, gleiches bei PCMark etc..


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> na dannbringt es ja doch was noch zu ocen und sich nciht nur teure HW zu kaufen



Vor allem in Ungine zählt hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte, die CPU hat da keinen allzu großen Einfluss. Nimm den Afterburner und Lüfter auf 100% Und dann gib ihm!


----------



## blackbolt (17. Januar 2011)

darkniz schrieb:


> Du musst hier den Patch für ATI Karten runterladen und die _Direcpll.dll_ im Aquamark Ordner ersetzten.



thx hat gefuntzt

heute war ein sehr produktiver Tag 

*#1.* *Aquamark* - *53967 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware)(Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/486MHz)*1.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#2.* *3DMark06* - *1205 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/486MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#3.* *3DMark05* - *2663 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/473MHz)*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#4.* *3DMark03* - *5976 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/486MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#5.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *20097 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/473MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*3.5* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#6.* *3DMark2000* - *20901 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/473MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)no points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#7.* *3DMark 99 Max* - *38628 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE 128MB DDR2 @641/473MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)no points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#8.* *Aquamark* - *142963 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 XT 512mb @722/855MHz)*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#9.* *3DMark06* - *7803 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 XT 512mb @722/855MHz)*3.9* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#10.* *3DMark05* - *14722 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 XT 512mb @722/855MHz)*2.4* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#12.* *3DMark03* - *25753 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 XT 512mb @722/855MHz)*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*#13.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *58099 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon X1900 XT 512mb @722/855MHz)*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg stefan


----------



## Shi (17. Januar 2011)

Wohnt hier jemand in Karlsruhe der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann? Muss bei meinem P6X58D Premium das Bios flashen.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bitte dich, Bios flashenDas sollte ja jetzt nicht das Problem sein, funzt bequem mit USB Stick


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2011)

Hat das nicht sogar EZ Flash? In dem Fall einfach BIOS aufn Stick ziehen, ins BIOS gehen, EZ Flash starten und der machts automatisch 
Ich musste bei meinem MSI P45 damals noch selber den DOS Code dafür schreiben^^


----------



## Shi (17. Januar 2011)

Jap. Eigentlich is Bios flashen richtig einfach. Und ich bin auch kein k4ckb00n  Aber leider zeigt mein Board mit dem Xeon E 5504 kein Bild, es kann sein dass das Bios die CPU am Laufen hindert.
Ohne Bild: kein Flash
siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...speicher/135845-kompatibilitaets-problem.html

Mfg


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. Januar 2011)

DarthChefkoch's 20330 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 800/925MHz

Die Punkte sind irgendwie etwas unbefriedigend^^


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2011)

Das liegt an deiner CPU Für den 06er ist ein i7 Pflicht!


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das haben globale Punkte in 3DMarks (außer 2001) halt so an sich... aber nun lass ihm doch mal die Freude. Beim 2001er und CPU-Z kann man hingegen sehr beständige global Points holen, genauso wie wprime singe/dualcore rankings, gleiches bei PCMark etc..



ich befürchte, gerade die 2001er werden jetzt durch die SandyBitch fürchterlich durcheinander geraten ...


----------



## LosUltimos (17. Januar 2011)

Ach wie ist das schön.
Da kommt man nach hause und was erwartet da einen ne Kiste voller kostenlosen Dice


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Januar 2011)

*leicht neidisch sei*


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Januar 2011)

@Rocco

haste das schonmal getestet, ob die besser abschneiden als ein E8600 im 01er?

MFG


----------



## Mega Rage (17. Januar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Rocco
> 
> haste das schonmal getestet, ob die besser abschneiden als ein E8600 im 01er?
> 
> MFG



Massman hat das schon getestet.
Sandy Bridge schneidet ziemlich gut ab im 01er

Massman's 115245 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1030/1100MHz

Massman's 116007 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1000/1150MHz


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Januar 2011)

Und warum habe ich mir dann gerade einen E8600 zugelegt? ^^
Naja der kommt nochmal in Mode

MFG


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2011)

Noch habe ich kein supertolles Ergebnis mit Sandy Bridge gesehen... 140k sind von den aktuellen Ergebnissen noch weit weg.


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

So, ich teste mein DFI weiter... hoffentlich more 2 come 
theLamer's 455.62 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Januar 2011)

Da stürtzt sich einer ganz dolle auf ältere HW wa ^^

MFG


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

Retro rockt.... ^^
Vor allem is das Ergebnis schon wieder veraltet


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Noch habe ich kein supertolles Ergebnis mit  Sandy Bridge gesehen... 140k sind von den aktuellen Ergebnissen noch  weit weg.



kommt noch - hoffe ich ... 
Ich will sehen, das ich zum WE mal was dafür tue


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

Hey Rocco

Kannst du das bestätigen bzw ist das bei dir auch so ?....klick


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Noch habe ich kein supertolles Ergebnis mit Sandy Bridge gesehen... 140k sind von den aktuellen Ergebnissen noch weit weg.



140k sind aber auch mit den meisten E8600 weit weg...


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

damn, brauch besseren RAM oO
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> 140k sind aber auch mit den meisten E8600 weit weg...



Ja aber so lange SB nicht drüber kommt....


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> damn, brauch besseren RAM oO
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Hast du doch.... oder täusche ich mich?
Sollte zumindest nicht schwer sein welchen zu finden der mehr als 229Mhz macht.
Mit meinem Gigabyte komm ich mit Prime nicht über 290, da kann ich keinen Blumentopf mit gewinnen.
Ich glaub ich muß mich auch mal nach einem DFI umschauen.


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hey Rocco
> 
> Kannst du das bestätigen bzw ist das bei dir auch so ?....klick



meine Backplate ist entsprechend geformt, das da nix pasieren kann - aber die "Lötfahnen" sind bei mir auch gar net sooo lang


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hast du doch.... oder täusche ich mich?
> Sollte zumindest nicht schwer sein welchen zu finden der mehr als 229Mhz macht.
> Mit meinem Gigabyte komm ich mit Prime nicht über 290, da kann ich keinen Blumentopf mit gewinnen.
> Ich glaub ich muß mich auch mal nach einem DFI umschauen.


ja, aber meine ADATA-DDR500 sind erst heute losgeschickt worden.
Mehr als die 459 gehen damit nicht -,-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601747


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Januar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja aber so lange SB nicht drüber kommt....



Solange hat sich die Investition in den neuen E8600 noch gelohnt, genau so denke ich auch!


----------



## RedCobra (17. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> So, ich teste mein DFI weiter... hoffentlich more 2 come
> theLamer's 455.62 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D


 
Klasse echt schönes Ergebniss 

hast du nen Wasserkühler für, die NB skaliert auf kälte, hab mal am WE kurz angetestet, mit Pot/Eis  wollte nurmal sehn ob es was bringt muss mal Dice her dann fallen die 500 locker....waren im gegensatz zum chiller ca. 10C unterschied...hatte noch nen 490 leider ließ sich der nicht hochladen.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

mal schauen ob ich noch dazu komme mal mit Dice zu testen 


Gruß Sven


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

theLamer's 460.16 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D 
So, hab ja auch ne SS... einfach auf die NB hauen?


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2011)

WOW... die NB skaliert richtig geil auf Kälte!!!
Hab genauso wie du erst nen Pot mit Eis raufgesetzt - 4-5 MHz mehr. Dann musste eben die Ghettokonstruktion mit der Singlestage her. Und rausgekommen ist was? Ja, die magische Marke.

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM
theLamer's 500.27 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D

Country Cup FTW, stehen auf Platz 1 mit 2 Punkten Vorsprung jetzt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Januar 2011)

Respekt, 500 MHz Referenztakt haben noch nicht allzu viele erreicht!


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch Respekt, du stehst damit sogar auf der Main vom Bot


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2011)

Super die 500 sind gefallen. Jetzt gratuliere ich dir auch


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2011)

Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

Sahnehäubchen! (hab zwar kein plan von s.939/AM plattformen, aber 500 hört sich viel an).
was ham wir davon wenn wir den cup gewinnen?


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2011)

Wow krasses Ergebnis! Sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was ham wir davon wenn wir den cup gewinnen?


Den Ruhm - reicht das nicht?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

Doch, aber wollte trotzdem ne Anwort 

Demnächst gibts erstmal Sockel 775 geballer.
Und danach packe ich mein Sockel A system raus. damit reisst mal zwar kaum was, aber kleinvieh macht aus mist


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal aus Spaß getestet, was passiert, wenn man mit einer Kanone nach Spatzen schießtGulfi meets 3DMark01 Nicht viel, aber immerhin ein paar Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e_geforce_8800_gt_512_mb_79946_marks?new=true


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2011)

Gratulation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal aus Spaß getestet, was passiert, wenn man mit einer Kanone nach Spatzen schießtGulfi meets 3DMark01 Nicht viel, aber immerhin ein paar Punkte
> Moose83's 79946 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 756/1134MHz


 

das problem kenne ich:
Vaykir's 82287 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 821/1102MHz

ohne e8600/2600k kannst das knicken


----------



## LosUltimos (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr schönes Ergebniss @ thelamer


----------



## RoccoESA (18. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das problem kenne ich:
> Vaykir's 82287 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 821/1102MHz
> 
> ohne e8600/2600k kannst das knicken



mal probiert, nur zwei Kerne zuzuweisen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2011)

Aber auch mit 2600K: Masterchief79's 75255 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 710/1250MHz

Eigentlich sollten um die 100k möglich sein, zumindest 90k. Klar, CPU war jetzt nicht hochgezogen mit zum geht nicht mehr, aber nichtsdestotrotz kommt mir die Score echt niedrig vor. Sind auch irgendwie sehr wenig FPS im zweiten Test.

N1@lamer  SS auf die NB haben auch noch nicht viele gebracht^^


----------



## RoccoESA (18. Januar 2011)

mir fällt da als erstes das falsche BS auf - 2k1 solltest du schon unter WinXP laufen lassen


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2011)

What, da stimmt was nicht, da hab ich ja mit Gulfi und 8800GTS schon über 80000


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2011)

Naja ich dachte soo wichtig ist das BS auch nicht^^ Und habt ihr vllt mitbekommen, meine Tastatur wird im Bootmenü nicht initialisiert (BIOS Bug vermute ich) und daher kann ich XP nicht auswählen 
Abgesehen davon, dass das nach 2 Wochen Nutzung schon wieder total virenverseucht ist - da bootet man einmal mit eingestecktem LanKabel und ohne Defender-Dienst und zack - wuauclt.exe is in da house!  Ich war nicht mal im Browser ^^

Muss es neu aufsetzen, hab aber keine Lust ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Januar 2011)

Vaykir & Moose83 Versucht es doch mal mit nem treiber wie z.b 173.68 , 169.21 dann gibt es auch mitm GT mehr  

Freakezoit's 91916 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 886/1161MHz


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte soo wichtig ist das BS auch nicht^^ Und habt ihr vllt mitbekommen, meine Tastatur wird im Bootmenü nicht initialisiert (BIOS Bug vermute ich) und daher kann ich XP nicht auswählen
> Muss es neu aufsetzen, hab aber keine Lust ^^



du kannst die Reihenfolge ändern wie die Betriebssysteme geladen werden im Bootmanager. Allerdings hast du dann das Problem, das nur noch xp geladen wird ^^ wenn deine Tastatur nicht lädt. hast du im bios den usb keyboard support(oder so ähnlich) an. Besorgt dir einfach mal eine 2. festplatte zum benchen. das niedrige Ergebnis ist fast nur auf Betriebssystem und Treiber zurück zuführen. An Tweaks brauchst du ja erst denken wenn die stimmen


----------



## RedCobra (18. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> WOW... die NB skaliert richtig geil auf Kälte!!!
> Hab genauso wie du erst nen Pot mit Eis raufgesetzt - 4-5 MHz mehr. Dann musste eben die Ghettokonstruktion mit der Singlestage her. Und rausgekommen ist was? Ja, die magische Marke.
> 
> BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM
> ...


 
echt EndGeil  so liebe ich das, so wird OC! Bringt ja verdammt viel hat sich der test doch gelohnt  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2011)

Hi, meine Score im 2001 mit i7 980, ist auch nicht so der Hammer: ( CCC konnte ich nicht straten, ATi Tray Tool kakte immer ab, nur ATi Tool ging um was im Treiber einzustellen).
Matti OC's 82540 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 990/1445MHz

lg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

So ....ich glaube So 775 ist für 3d entgültig gestorben 

Aristidis's 119817 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 580 @ 1030/1200MHz

OC Maximus's 103730 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1185/1435MHz

Und das wird sich fortsetzen


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

was kostet son 2600k system?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

Unter 500€ 

(Board und Cpu)

Und mich drei Wochen in der Garage pennen


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn man beim Board etwas spart (P8P67 z.B.) ist in den 500€ sogar noch ein relativ anständiges 4GB RAM Kit mit drin  (ausgegangen vom 2600K)
Das Board ist wirklich nicht besonders wichtig beim K OC.



Lippokratis schrieb:


> du kannst die Reihenfolge ändern wie die Betriebssysteme geladen werden im Bootmanager.  Allerdings hast du dann das Problem, das nur noch xp geladen wird ^^  wenn deine Tastatur nicht lädt. hast du im bios den usb keyboard  support(oder so ähnlich) an. Besorgt dir einfach mal eine 2. festplatte  zum benchen. das niedrige Ergebnis ist fast nur auf Betriebssystem und  Treiber zurück zuführen. An Tweaks brauchst du ja erst denken wenn die  stimmen


Naja, ich hab bereits 5 Festplatten und 2 SSDs in dem Ding 
Ich hatte nur Win 7 auf meine erste SSD, Vista und XP dann auf ne nochmal partitionierte HDD geschmissen. Wenn ich nix gemacht hab, hat er automatisch Win7 geladen (ohne Bootmgr). Wenn ich dann die HDD ausgewählt habe, konnte ich zwischen Vista und XP wählen. Aber halt nur mit Tastatur  Gabs dann son Menü "ältere Windows-Versionen".

Habs grad nochmal versucht, neu aufzusetzen, nur anscheinend hab ich mir nen Bootsektor-Virus eingefangen... Bluescreen beim Setup 3x in Folge.


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2011)

Konnte mit offenem Fenster meinen Score noch ganz leicht verbessern.
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

Zum Stage 6 Rekord fehlen trotzdem noch 8 MHz. Die wird das Board nicht mehr schaffen, das ist am Ende.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2011)

Super, was haste da an Spannung draufgeknallt?


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2011)

Alles auf Anschlag am Anfang.... dann aber mit Northbridge Voltage runter gegangen, damit das Ding kühler wird.
VCore joa irgendwie 1,888V oder so. Aber der Brocken nimmt das locker auf, die CPU wird nichtmal 40°.


----------



## Hollywood (18. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ....ich glaube So 775 ist für 3d entgültig gestorben
> 
> Aristidis's 119817 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 580 @ 1030/1200MHz
> 
> ...



Bevor mir SB ins Haus kommt, müssen die schon 6GHz laufen.
Bis dahin bleibe ich bei meinen RE's und benche wie Männer! 
GPU und CPU unter LN2!


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> GPU und CPU unter LN2!


So ist das richtig


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> WOW... die NB skaliert richtig geil auf Kälte!!!
> Hab genauso wie du erst nen Pot mit Eis raufgesetzt - 4-5 MHz mehr. Dann musste eben die Ghettokonstruktion mit der Singlestage her. Und rausgekommen ist was? Ja, die magische Marke.
> 
> BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM
> ...



Sehr geil.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Bevor mir SB ins Haus kommt, müssen die schon 6GHz laufen.
> Bis dahin bleibe ich bei meinen RE's und benche wie Männer!
> GPU und CPU unter LN2!


Naja... Man braucht keine 6GHz um die global WRs zu knacken mit den SBs  
Auch bei den CPU Benches reichen sicherlich die möglichen 5,5-5,8GHz, um alle global WRs abzustauben  (vom 980x abgesehen)


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Bevor mir SB ins Haus kommt, müssen die schon 6GHz laufen.
> Bis dahin bleibe ich bei meinen RE's und benche wie Männer!
> GPU und CPU unter LN2!



Richtig. FSB takten und alles andere passend einstellen und auch mit takten. Sandy Bridge ist doch für Omas ^^


----------



## Hollywood (18. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja... Man braucht keine 6GHz um die global WRs zu knacken mit den SBs
> Auch bei den CPU Benches reichen sicherlich die möglichen 5,5-5,8GHz, um alle global WRs abzustauben  (vom 980x abgesehen)



Ach, braucht man nicht? Und wenn, wo bleibt denn dann der Spass?
Wer kennt es nicht: Das Gefühl, wenn kurz vor dem Ende des Benchmarks noch zuviel LN2 im Pot ist und man in den CB rennt....
Oder das Geräusch, wenn sich der Pot langsam leert....
Das System beim SS saven abschmiert......
Der Moment, wenn man den ersten Schluck in den Pot kippt....
Ich werde richtig sentimental! 
5.5GHz vor everybody? I still don't like that!


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab bereits 5 Festplatten und 2 SSDs in dem Ding


Außer für PC Mark brauchst Du nicht wer weiß was für Platten.
Ich hab hier 4 alte zwischen 60 und 80Gb - für jede Plattform eine andere.



Hollywood schrieb:


> 5.5GHz vor everybody? I still don't like that!


Auch da wird sich früher oder später die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> WOW... die NB skaliert richtig geil auf Kälte!!!
> Hab genauso wie du erst nen Pot mit Eis raufgesetzt - 4-5 MHz mehr. Dann musste eben die Ghettokonstruktion mit der Singlestage her. Und rausgekommen ist was? Ja, die magische Marke.
> 
> BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM
> ...



Wow Nice
Respekt


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Januar 2011)

Gestern meine ersten richtige Punkte geholt 

DarthChefkoch's 826.47 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 850/950MHz



Kann es sein das der Benchmark Gift für die Karten mit ner hohen Spannung ist?


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab hier ein Problem mit WPrime, unter Win7 läuft es mit 12 Threats, aber unter XP/Vista nicht Wo klemmts hier? Also bis 7 Threats gehts.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das problem kenne ich:
> Vaykir's 82287 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 821/1102MHz
> 
> ohne e8600/2600k kannst das knicken





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Aber auch mit 2600K: Masterchief79's 75255 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 710/1250MHz
> 
> Eigentlich sollten um die 100k möglich sein, zumindest 90k. Klar, CPU war jetzt nicht hochgezogen mit zum geht nicht mehr, aber nichtsdestotrotz kommt mir die Score echt niedrig vor. Sind auch irgendwie sehr wenig FPS im zweiten Test.
> 
> N1@lamer  SS auf die NB haben auch noch nicht viele gebracht^^





Freakezoit schrieb:


> Vaykir & Moose83 Versucht es doch mal mit nem treiber wie z.b 173.68 , 169.21 dann gibt es auch mitm GT mehr
> 
> Freakezoit's 91916 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 886/1161MHz



kann freakezoit nur zustimmen für die 88 serie den 169.21 und für die gtx 200 serie den 182.50

*3DMark2001 SE* - *87242 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 216SP @785/1286MHz)

*3DMark2001 SE* - *80977 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @702/999MHz)

und wie man sieht habe ich viel weniger takt auf der 8800GT

mfg stefan


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Richtig. FSB takten und alles andere passend einstellen und auch mit takten. Sandy Bridge ist doch für Omas ^^



naja als oma oder opa sehe ich mich nicht, aber interessieren würde mich die SB schon da ich ja sowieso alles unter luft bzw wasser benche und damit bestimmt gut einen wegrocken könnte


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Richtig. FSB takten und alles andere passend einstellen und auch mit takten. Sandy Bridge ist doch für Omas ^^


 

Ich finde eher das ihr euch wie Opas anstellt und versucht an der guten alten Zeit fest zu haltem  (alles neumodisches zeug ist quatsch oder so in der art)

man ...der zug der Zeit zeigt eindeutug in diese Richtung....SB

Entweder man springt mit auf oder man bleibt zurück .....keine zeit für Sentimentalitäten


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Januar 2011)

Oo, sag das mal den Sockel A Benchern


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2011)

Sockel A? ^^
*Zeit zum Benchen haben will*


----------



## Mega Rage (18. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sockel A? ^^
> *Zeit zum Benchen haben will*



Das ist Sockel A??
Dann hab ich ja auch noch son Zeug hier rumliegen


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

sockel a hab ich auch noch hier. man wenn ich bedenke, dass ich den ganzen mist hier noch unter ln2 benchen kann, jetzt aber schon 320 punkte habe ohne einen tropfen davon verschüttet zu haben.... hui das wird noch lustig!

wer hat bock auf ne session nähe bielefeld?^^
allein is blöd!


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2011)

Sockel A was ist das? Hatte und habe schon wieder von dem Zeugs genug hier rum liegen kann jedoch leider nicht damit umgehen.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2011)

dann drück mal nen paar cpus ab (gern auch übern markplatz) und nen abit nf7-s


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2011)

Hi, was wäre denn noch ein Abit Max3 Wert mit P4 3,2 EE und BH5 2x 512 MB.


lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (18. Januar 2011)

ich denk mal um die 120EUR (35 + 65 + 20)


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2011)

Hi, oh sorry, dass Board ist sicher mehr Wert.

lg


----------



## RoccoESA (18. Januar 2011)

sorry - hatte mich am KV8-Max3 orientiert ... Abit KV8-MAX3 + Prozessor + Ram + Grafikkarte + Zubeh. bei eBay.de: Komponentenbundles (endet 19.01.11 20:32:05 MEZ)

dann korrigiere ich mich mal:

ich denk mal um die 150EUR (65 + 65 + 20)


----------



## Matti OC (18. Januar 2011)

HI, @ 150 €, damit könnte ich leben, eine 6800 U hätte ich auch noch.
lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> sockel a hab ich auch noch hier. man wenn ich bedenke, dass ich den ganzen mist hier noch unter ln2 benchen kann, jetzt aber schon 320 punkte habe ohne einen tropfen davon verschüttet zu haben.... hui das wird noch lustig!
> 
> wer hat bock auf ne session nähe bielefeld?^^
> allein is blöd!



Immer noch hier  Würd allerdings den 775 nehmen ^^


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

ja dass du bock hast weis ich ja. aber vllt wollen noch 1-2 leute.
ich würd auch den 775 nehmen (q6600, celeron 352), aber erst müssen noch das commando und das rampage ankommen und nen pot brauch ich auch noch.

würde auch mal gerne meine ganzen grakas unter ln2 packen, aber dazu muss ich die wakü aus meinem jetzigen system holen... da hab ich kein bock drauf 


edit:
12:55 Uhr
Hab gerade gelesen, dass der neue ati treiber wohl die tesselation stufe verringern kann um an mehr fps zu gelangen. das wäre ja dann für den 3dmark11 sehr geil!
müsste ja eigl zu der art von tweak gehören, zu dem auch das herabsetzten des LoD von nvidia gehören, oder?


----------



## Shi (19. Januar 2011)

Hab noch 2 alte Athlon XP gefunden.
1x Athlon XP 2400+ AIUHB Thoroughbred
1x Athlon XP 1800+ AGNGA Palomino

Kann man damit was reißen?


----------



## theLamer (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab in meiner Sockel A Sammlung noch keinen 2400+ 
Dafür 17 andere ungetestete CPUs, die erstmal abgearbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## Shi (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von den Steppings, ist da ein gutes dabei?


----------



## theLamer (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Steppings bei Sockel A 
Das einzige wo ich mich etwas auskenne sind Cedar Mill CPUs


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Januar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung von den Steppings, ist da ein gutes dabei?



Ich glaube AQXEA war das beste 

Ok vergiss es, das sind ja keine Bartons ^^ Von den alten hab ich keine Ahnung , ggf. mal Onkel Google befragen ^^


----------



## Shi (19. Januar 2011)

Okay, weil ich hab hier noch ein Sockel A Board, vllt bau ich mir einen Retro-PC


----------



## theLamer (19. Januar 2011)

Dann brauchst auch noch DDR1-RAM und ne AGP-Karte


----------



## anselm (19. Januar 2011)

AGNGA ist nicht so der Renner.
Kannst es aber dennoch probieren. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
AIJUHB ist ein gutes Stepping.


----------



## Turrican (19. Januar 2011)

anselm schrieb:


> AGNGA ist nicht so der Renner.
> Kannst es aber dennoch probieren. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.
> AIJUHB ist ein gutes Stepping.


eher AIUHB ohne das "J". 
sockel a steppings sind ja nur 5 stellig. 

AIUHB und JIUHB sind sehr gute steppings.


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2011)

Ein Hinweis der Moderation an alle Anwesenden. Wer etwas zu verkaufen hat, nutze bitte den Marktplatz. Wir können und wollen keine Ausnahme machen - denn auch wir sind an die Foren- und Marktplatzregeln gebunden. Dass es auch gelbe und rote Karten geben kann, muss ich sicher nicht erwähnen. Danke.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr unter den Mods Streichhölzer gezogen, wer das bekanntgeben darf? Beliebt machst du dich damit nicht  
Nene ist schon gut ich versteh das^^


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2011)

Du dich auch nicht bei Mods mit dem Kommentar   Also einfach daran halten


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

das nennt man "owning" oder? 
der jihub war einer der genialsten thouroghbreds (oder so ähnlich, kp wie man den mist schreibt. kann auch sein, dass es nen thunderbrid war)


----------



## anselm (19. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> der jihub war einer der genialsten thouroghbreds (oder so ähnlich, kp wie man den mist schreibt. kann auch sein, dass es nen thunderbrid war)



Ja, das sind Thouroghbreds, aber keine Thunderbris.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

so guckt mal was der 11.1 so kann.
Vaykir's 983.51 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 1040/1301MHz

bin mal gespannt wann das ergebnis gemeldet und entfernt wird, weil der tesselation tweak als cheaten zählt


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Januar 2011)

So nach ner weile des nichts tuns mal wieder was von mir :

Freakezoit's 24599 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1054/1315MHz

Freakezoit's 31693 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1045/1300MHz

Freakezoit's 97819 marks 3DMark03 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1045/1310MHz

Freakezoit's 377839 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1040/1300MHz

Freakezoit's 40022 marks 3DMark05 run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1045/1310MHz

Freakezoit's 87530 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1040/1300MHz

Bis aufn 3DM01 ganz oky , aber der war ne totale katastrophe . Nature war am anfang bei 430fps , mitm bissle tweaken war 6xx drinn was aber viel zu wenig ist da fehlen gut 2xx fps . Na ja der SB wird es bald richten


----------



## theLamer (19. Januar 2011)

Sind doch schöne Ergebnisse dabei


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Januar 2011)

Joa geht so , 3DM05 war unter Xp nochmal schneller 40569. Bei 5162mhz @ H20


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

bench mal den 3dmark11 mit tesselation level x2.
hat bei mir 400 punkte gebracht. ich tippe auf 3 tage, dann sind die goldpokale wieder weg.


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Januar 2011)

Gold ist easy ich hab sogar mehr als du  
Tess @ Driver def.

Freakezoit's 1007.56 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1040/1300MHz

PS : 3DM11 performance 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2109666_


----------



## blackbolt (20. Januar 2011)

so der celeron 346 war die absolute krücke gebootet mit max 185fsb
mit clockgen bis auf 188fsb und danach war auch schluss 
vcore nur 1,5875 also noch jedemenge nach oben offenaber wolle er auch nicht
FSB vcore 1.30 auch bis 1.45 hat nix gebracht
NB vcore 1.25 nächster step ist 1.45 bringt aber auch nichts

und die temps waren auch lächerlich laut mainboard 13°Cim ide
wprime 1024 laut hwmonitor max 25°C
natürlich wie immer bei mir alles @ AIR 

na wenigstens habe ich die value rams von kingston beim superpi 1m auf 4-4-4-12 bekommen bei 370MHz normalerweise  5-6-6-18
beim 32m ist er bei 4-4-4-12 nicht über den step 3 hinausbekommen

*PCMark 2005* - *5345 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4139.8MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*0.5* + *0.8* points

*wPrime 1024m* - *45min 26sec 360ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4255MHz)*0.1* points 

*wPrime 32m* - *1min 25sec 125ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4255MHz)*0.1* points 

*SuperPi 32m* - *32min 44sec 282ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4255MHz)*0.1* points

*SuperPi* - *41sec 344ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4255MHz)*0.1* points

*PiFast* - *60.16 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4255MHz)*0.1* points

*CPU-Z* - *4328.28 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 346 @4328.3MHz)*0.1* points

mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Januar 2011)

für nen 90nm Celli @ Air ist das doch oky.
PLL spannung mal probiert das bringt bei denen mehr als FSB voltage (die bringt fast nix).


----------



## blackbolt (20. Januar 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> für nen 90nm Celli @ Air ist das doch oky.
> PLL spannung mal probiert das bringt bei denen mehr als FSB voltage (die bringt fast nix).



bei dem p5b-deluxe(wifi-ap) habe ich leider keine pll spannung hat halt auch schon seine jahre auf dem buckel

edit heute kommt ein celeron 336 und mein erster cedar mill celeron 347 dran freu mich schon drauf 

so muss jetzt erst mal arbeiten gehen würde lieber einen benchen


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

So ist das.
Der eine geht zur Arbeit, der andere kommt von der Arbeit.
Gestern ist die nächste Ladung Sockel A CPU's angekommen.
Jetzt werd ich die 50 die ich hier hab erstmal ein wenig vortesten, sind auch einige doppelte.
Den Vogel hat bis jetzt ein Duron 1600 abgeschossen, der ging bis 26xx Mhz bei noch ganz zivilen Spannungen.
Dazu noch ein 3800X², ein paar S.939 singlecore und ein zweiter E4300.
Ganz besonders beim letzten hoffe ich das der FSB400 deutlich knackt.
Ich denke die nächsten Monate hab ich erstmal genug zu tun.

BTW, woran erkenne ich einen Cedar mill?


----------



## Hollywood (20. Januar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> BTW, woran erkenne ich einen Cedar mill?


 
Celeron CPU's: 347, 352, 356, 360, 365 
P4 CPU's: 631, 641, 651, 661

EDIT: Gut gemacht, Rocco!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Gold ist easy ich hab sogar mehr als du
> Tess @ Driver def.
> 
> Freakezoit's 1007.56 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with Radeon HD 5850 @ 1040/1300MHz
> ...


 

ey es is so lächerlich, was meine 5870 leistet.
die is auch im vergleich zu anderen ihrer art sehr langsam.

was sind das eigl für mods auf deiner karte, gibts das auch für ne 5870?

PS: gestern ging bei Zack-zack ne 580 für 419 euro weg (Palit).


Edit:
man, dieses rumgebenche macht so dermaßen süchtig.
ich würd mir am liebsten für 10.000 euro hardware kaufen und ganzen tag übertakten....


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2011)

@ Vaykir
Das legt sich, irgendwann wird daraus geordneter Wahnsinn


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

Also inner Fam. und unter Freunden gelte ich dbzl. als "bekloppter Irrer".
Aber die ham eh alle keine Ahnung!


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2011)

Mhm, falsche Fam falsche Freunde ?^^
Also meine Fam unterstützt mich und meine Freunde akzeptieren es zumindest


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

jaja, das war auch eher mit nem lächeln gemeint und net ernst.
Verurteilt werde ich dafür nicht, aber komisch isses ja schon, wenn man seine teure hardware bencht und teilweise zerstört (man die gute 8800 gtx... nie wieder unisolierte lötstellen!).
da wirst dann schon relativ komisch bei angeguckt, ohne verständnis natürlich.

naja jedem das seine. ich hab jedenfalls blutgeleckt und werde weiter machen .D


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hab jedenfalls blutgeleckt und werde weiter machen .D


 
So muss das sein 
Einmal benchen, immer benchen

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

OK, richtig müsste es ja eigl so heißen.

"Ich hab Blut geleckt und werde es intensivieren!"

Weil ich übertakte schon seit dem ich meinen ersten rechner habe (Athlon 800 MHz), aber erst seit November 2010 gehör ich zu der extremen Sorte


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2011)

Jo, ich und Zcei sind grad leider irgendwie verhindert. ^^
Es findet sich einfach kein Termin an dem wir beide Zeit haben und auch der Dicehändler mitspielt 
Aber ok, wir geben nicht auf schließlich liegen hier jetzt schon 3 ungebenchte G80 und G92 karten rum


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

> schließlich liegen hier jetzt schon 3 ungebenchte G80 und G92 karten rum



bei mir sinds 5 
2 gebencht, aber keine davon mit ln2.
wobei die 8800 gt absolut geil läuft unter luft. wenn die richtig kalt wird, dann wirds lustig!


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meinen Vorsprung auf euch indes ein bisschen ausgebaut  Aber naja ich hab keine G92er ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Nicht reden.......machen. 
Weiß jemand was da drunter steckt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Januar 2011)

Sollten TCCD`s sein das zeigen schon die Specs 275mhz cl2.5 
Aber ich guck gern mal in meine lange liste


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß ja was drunter ist.
War eher eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Januar 2011)

Aufjedenfall ist was feines drunter


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Ein erster Test sagt FSB265 auf dem NF7.
Jetzt kann ich erstmal sicher sein das mich das auf jeden Fall so schnell nicht limitiert.
Und ich hab für Ende des Monats noch ein zweites Pärchen in Aussicht - sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Dämliche Sperre vom Vantage... Kaum formatiert man mal sind die ganzen Keys wieder weg  
Wollte eigentlich grade nochmal nen Run @i7 machen, das gibt vllt noch paar Punkte, aber hab keinen Key


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Januar 2011)

Auf der aktuellen PCGH DVD-Ausgabe ist doch der Vantage Basic dabei: Ab heute im Handel: PCGH 02/2011 mit Top-Vollversionen, Sandy Bridge und 4.000 Seiten PDF-Archiv - pcgh, heft


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Stefphan macht schleichwerbung für PCGH im forum von PCGH!
Ist das denn erlaubt? hrhr.

wisst ihr was richtig ärgerlich is?

hab 775 cpus (q6600, celeron 352), nen rampage extreme, corsair dom gt ram, nen 500W PSU, grafikkarte is beim cpu benchen egal... genau wie festplatte. wie wärs mit nem kühler. ******** man. jetzt hab ich alles hier und kann den kack pc netmal anmachen, weil kein kühler da is 

wie gut, dass es gerade nen caseking gutschein gab. welchen luftkühler empfielt ihr? 

Prolimatech Super Mega CPU-Cooler
Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

alternativen?


----------



## Matti OC (20. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> PCGH_Stefphan macht schleichwerbung für PCGH im forum von PCGH!
> Ist das denn erlaubt? hrhr.



Wir das HWbot Team werden angezählt 

Und dann so was 

 spaß muss sein, danke für die Info, Stephan  

lfile:///C:/DOKUME~1/Matti/LOKALE~1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2011)

@Vaykir
Mit einem Luftkühler kannst du So 775 Cpus knicken ....höhstens Pc mark 05 lohnt


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

ich will den net mit luft benchen, sonders erstmal das system aufsetzten und installieren, aber ohne kühler, brauch ich da kein strom drauf machen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Haste nicht noch irgendwo nen Boxed rumliegen? ^^ Zur not kannste ja auch nen anderen Kühler (falls du da kein Montagematerial für 775 hast) einfach draufstellen... Fürs Windows installieren reichts 

@PCGH_Stephan: Ja, aber wegen nem Key werd ich mir die Zeitschrift nicht kaufen  Mir reicht die PC Games...


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Haste nicht noch irgendwo nen Boxed rumliegen? ^^ Zur not kannste ja auch nen anderen Kühler (falls du da kein Montagematerial für 775 hast) einfach draufstellen... Fürs Windows installieren reichts


Ich spiele und arbeite seit Monaten mit nem draufgestellen Megahalems, das passt gut 
Wenner zu heiss wird leg ich nen schweres Netzteil fürn Anpressdruck oben druff


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan: Ja, aber wegen nem Key werd ich mir die Zeitschrift nicht kaufen  Mir reicht die PC Games...



Pffff Schande über dich


----------



## McZonk (20. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich will den net mit luft benchen, sonders erstmal das system aufsetzten und installieren, aber ohne kühler, brauch ich da kein strom drauf machen.


Dann wird wohl der Intel Boxed Kühler erste und sinnvollste, da günstigste Wahl sein. Da brauchst doch keinen unheimlich teuren Lukühler


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Dritter global WR im 2000er und meinen Goldpokal wieder zurückerobert  Masterchief79's 72076 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 715/1260MHz


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

für die alten benchmarks braucht man doch sicher wieder e8600 oder i7 2600k mit tonnenweise L3 cache oder?


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Alles was ne Menge CPU Power hat, schließlich ist die Limitierung da noch deutlichst krasser als beim 06er bspw... Mit nem 980X ist man natürlich auch nicht schlecht beraten ^^ Obwohl man mit nem 2600K noch mehr reißen kann, dank höherer Leistung/Kern bzw. Leistung/Takt. Die meisten alten sind ja Singlecore Benches-


----------



## RoccoESA (20. Januar 2011)

sodele - hab 'n bisserl die 5770 gequält - allerdiings mit mäßigem Erfolg...
Die Spannungserhöhung (egal welches Tool) wurde eifrig von der Karte ignoriert - 's ist aber 'ne MSI Hawk ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

Mäßiger Erfolg? Meine geht mit 1,35V vGPU nicht so weit -.- 
Und ich freu mich hier schon, wenn ich ein bisschen Gold mit dem Intel Atom D525 hole ^^ Die beiden PC Marks sind jetzt meine...


----------



## blackbolt (20. Januar 2011)

so bin heute auch wieder fleissig gewesen

*PCMark 2005* - *5706 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4180MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.7* + *1.5* points 
*CPU-Z* - *4655.76 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4655.8MHz)
*0.2* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *43min 30sec 781ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4427MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.6* points 
*PiFast* - *48.7 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4500MHz)
*0.4* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *1min 20sec 796ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4500MHz)
*0.3* points 
*SuperPi* - *29sec 375ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 515 @4500MHz)
*0.5* points 
*PiFast* - *55.81 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4094MHz)
*0.1* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *34min 59sec 391ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4094MHz)
*0.1* points 
*SuperPi* - *40sec 875ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4094MHz)
*0.1* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *46min 40sec 813ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4094MHz)
*0.1* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *1min 25sec 515ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4204MHz)
*0.1* points 
*PCMark 2005* - *5318 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @3989MHz)
*0.1* points 
*CPU-Z* - *4329.98 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 336 @4330MHz)
*0.1* points
natürlich wieder alles @ Air 

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

respekt an deinen fleiß!
alles unter 1 punkt lad ich gar nicht hoch


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Januar 2011)

Weiß gerade jemand was die 2900 XT Gddr3 standardmäßig für ne Spannung auf dem Speicher hat?
Mein  MM zeigt mir 3,08V an


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2011)

@Vaykir: Naja das rechnet sich schon irgendwann und es gibt ja auch Achievements bei 1000 Submissions z.b.
Außerdem: Wenn du dir die Mühe machst, vorher nachzugucken, obs jetzt >1 oder <1 Punkt gibt, kannste das Zeug doch eigentlich gleich hochladen 

Mal was anderes, ich hab nen Celeron 346 Prescott 90nm hier, der macht statt 3,06 ~3,8GHz unter Luft. Ohne jegliche Spannungserhöhungen (kam ja nicht ins BIOS^^). Wie ist das so einzuschätzen, die Dinger sind im allgemeinen ja nicht so gut OCbar? Lohnt sich DICE, wenn ich ein geeignetes Board auftreiben kann?


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Januar 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Weiß gerade jemand was die 2900 XT Gddr3 standardmäßig für ne Spannung auf dem Speicher hat?
> Mein  MM zeigt mir 3,08V an


bei GDDR3 wahrscheinlich irgendwas zw. 1,8V und 2,1V



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich hab nen Celeron 346 Prescott 90nm hier, der macht statt 3,06 ~3,8GHz unter Luft. Ohne jegliche Spannungserhöhungen (kam ja nicht ins BIOS^^). Wie ist das so einzuschätzen, die Dinger sind im allgemeinen ja nicht so gut OCbar? Lohnt sich DICE, wenn ich ein geeignetes Board auftreiben kann?



gerade die Prescotts heizen wie bekloppt. wenn du da die vcore erhöhst schmilzt der kühler langsam ein ^^ und für fast alle Prozessoren lohnt sich Dice


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2011)

Also was ich so gehört hab, heizen die Prescotts so doll, dass die eher unter LN2 ihr Potenzial entfalten weil Dice einfach zu warm ist 

Aber generell hat Lippo türlich recht, bis auf die guten Phenom I schadet Kälte fast nie


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte vergessen den Spindeltrimmer wieder ganz zurückzudrehen und nun hatte ich die 3v aufm armen speicher
Zum glück hats die karte überlebt


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2011)

Singlestage is zu warm für Prescotts, weiß ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> respekt an deinen fleiß!
> alles unter 1 punkt lad ich gar nicht hoch



kleinvieh macht auch mist

habe mittlerweile fast 400 ergebnisse in 4 - 5 monaten hochgeladen davon sind bestimmt 250 0,1 punkte 

die holt mir aber auch keiner mehr weg


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2011)

*Hier ein paar Hammer Ergebnisse @ Air*

*PCMark 2005* - *6450 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4494.7MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1.1* + *0.8* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *1min 3sec 702ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4691.1MHz)
*1.6* points 
*PiFast* - *46.16 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4767.3MHz)
*1.6* points 
*SuperPi* - *27sec 188ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4811MHz)
*2.2* points 
*CPU-Z* - *4908.89 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4908.9MHz)
*2.2* points
*wPrime 1024m* - *34min 18sec 172ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4636.1MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.6* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *23min 8sec 812ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4767.3MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1.5* points 


@ True Monkey nicht schlecht für unter Luftoder

*10.                             *                                  26sec 860ms                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          True Monkey                                      Intel                                              Pentium 4 531                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       @4844MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Dice                                                                                                                                                     2.4                                                                                                                                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware                                  * 

 11.                             *                                  27sec 188ms                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          Blackbolt                                      Intel                                              Pentium 4 531                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       @4811MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Air                                                                                                                                                     2.2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware


----------



## blackbolt (22. Januar 2011)

habe heute Nacht nochmal den Pentium D 925 draufgeschnallt und siehe da

*CPU-Z* - *5809.44 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5809.4MHz) @ Air
 
damit bin ich auf Platz 2 Weltweit im CPU-Z @ Air
siehe Anhang

da geht noch mehr aber mir fehlt kälte da er mir bei 1,63750 vcore nicht mehr bootet

und dann noch schnell einen Testrun mit dem Celeron 347 

*CPU-Z* - *5156.28 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5156.3MHz)

mfg stefan


----------



## Matti OC (22. Januar 2011)

Hi, dass ist ja richtig böse 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Scheint doch n netter Pentium D zu sein ^^ Aber bitte nich unter Luft verheizen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Januar 2011)

So ich werde nach einigen Pausen auch mal wieder einsteigen - Erstmal ein paar 3D läufe mit meinem Gurken Phenom X4 - da springen dann ~ 0.4 Punkte raus...
Dann habe ich hier noch nen netten Athlon rumliegen denn ich nicht mehr brauche ( athlon 64 3200+ ) der wird noch bisschen gequält, und dann mal schauen was ich noch so finde....

Jeder Punkt Zählt....


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2011)

@ blackbolt: Celeron 347... Batch? Oder ist das der von mir, den ich ausselektiert hatte? L648F284 Malay? ^^
(bei 1.45V macht er keine 5 GHz, zumindest nicht bei mir  - ich teste nur solche unter LN2 die das schaffen. Sind immerhin 25% bislang.)

Leider machen diese Presler-Kerne unter LN2 nicht so viel wie Cedar Mills.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich sowas wie Memset für P67?


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Januar 2011)

versuch mal den cpu tweaker, der ist für Prozessor mit imc. weiß aber nicht ob die aktuellen Sandys schon unterstützt werden.


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Januar 2011)

CPU Tweaker funktioniert noch nicht mit Sandy Bridge!


----------



## doodlez (22. Januar 2011)

hab ma 0.5 Punkte hinzugesteuert, mehr schaff ich leider nich


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Januar 2011)

Du kannst locker mit dem System auch "ganze" Punkte einfahren. 
Vor allem was den 2D Bereich angeht. Welchen Kühler verwendest du? 

Das Mainboard sollte rund 500Mhz FSB Clock mit machen. 
Der CPU kannst du ruhig 1,55V Vcore geben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Schade mit CPU Tweaker, Asus Probe funzt nämlich nicht mehr vernünftig. Mein Prob ist ja, dass ich nicht mehr mit nem 53er Multi booten kann - bei allem über 5,25 wirds schon sehr instabil. Mit Probe konnte man den Multi noch verstellen unter Windows, aber mittlerweile (nach dem BIOS Update auf 1253 meine ich) ham die irgendwie die Konfiguration von den ganzen Turbo-/Stromsparmaßnahmen verhauen und jetzt geht das nicht mehr.

Vllt kann man den ja unter Windows hochziehen, da das Sys wie gesagt nicht wirklich abstürzt, der packts nur nicht mehr, den Boot zu initialisieren.

PS: Hab mich jetzt mal an den Ram gemacht, meine ADATAs laufen momentan bei 1070MHz@CL9-10-10-27, 1,725V, wobei das natürlich nur ein allererster Test ist.


----------



## RoccoESA (22. Januar 2011)

ich kann mit dem ASUS Tool auch kein BCLK mehr takten ... das TurboV Evo zeigt noch 4,2MHz BCLK


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Geht mir von Anfang an schon so, nur dass jetzt auch noch die Option für den Turbo unter Windows weg ist. -_-


----------



## RoccoESA (22. Januar 2011)

wie? zeigt des TurboV bei dir och 4,2MHz an?


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Richtig  Schon bei 1003, 1053 und jetzt 1253. Wobei das jetzt nichts mit dem BIOS zu tun haben _muss_.

Ich versteh meinen Ram nicht  2133MHz 9-10-10-24 laufen bei 1,7V primestable, aber bei 9-9-9-24 und 1,725V komm ich nicht mal bis zum Bootscreen 
Muss man da noch irgendwas beachten?


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Richtig  Schon bei 1003, 1053 und jetzt 1253. Wobei das jetzt nichts mit dem BIOS zu tun haben _muss_.
> 
> Ich versteh meinen Ram nicht  2133MHz 9-10-10-24 laufen bei 1,7V primestable, aber bei 9-9-9-24 und 1,725V komm ich nicht mal bis zum Bootscreen
> Muss man da noch irgendwas beachten?



Comand Rate auf 1T eingestellt, wegen der Performance?
Aber auf Sandy soll der Ram ja allgemein nich so toll laufen


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Naja ich hab nur ne Einstellung "Command Rate" und die geht von 1 bis 3 ^^ Steht standard glaub ich auf 2, müsste ich mal das handbuch wälzen...

So weit war ich mit dem Ram (Anhang), dann gabs nen BSOD, hatte 1,7V drauf.
Aber man soll ja Sandy nicht so viel geben, laut Intel Spec max. 1,575V, hab jetzt 8-9-8-24@1,65V bei 1866MHz eingestellt, das reicht auch erstmal.

PS: Nicht wegen den Temps wundern, passender Wasserkühler ist bestellt..


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nur ne Einstellung "Command Rate" und die geht von 1 bis 3 ^^ Steht standard glaub ich auf 2, müsste ich mal das handbuch wälzen...
> 
> So weit war ich mit dem Ram (Anhang), dann gabs nen BSOD, hatte 1,7V drauf.
> Aber man soll ja Sandy nicht so viel geben, laut Intel Spec max. 1,575V, hab jetzt 8-9-8-24@1,65V bei 1866MHz eingestellt, das reicht auch erstmal.
> ...



Aber du hast Command Rate 2T eingestellt, das kostet Performance.
Probier lieber mal 1T Stabil zu kriegen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich bisher immer, das ganze Geteste ist auch für den Alltagsbetrieb übrigens  Ist doch auch Standard oder nicht?

Wären dann bspw 1600MHz 1T schneller als 1866MHz 2T bei selben Latenzen?


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher immer, das ganze Geteste ist auch für den Alltagsbetrieb übrigens  Ist doch auch Standard oder nicht?
> 
> Wären dann bspw 1600MHz 1T schneller als 1866MHz 2T bei selben Latenzen?



Ich würde sagen der Unterschied beträgt ca. 100mhz bei den Lese und schreibraten.Daher 1700 mhz 2t = 1600 mhz 1T.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (23. Januar 2011)

wie kann man ein Ergebnis löschen (lassen)
Hab vergessen, eine Grafik einzufügen, sondern nur den ORB-Link.
Damit sind für andere User die angebenen Einstellungen nicht ersichtlich.
Oderc kann man nachträglich eine GRafik hochladen?
Ist der 3d11Performance

*Edit:* hat sich erledigt


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Bin mittlerweile vom RAM überzeugt  CL8-9-8-24 bei 1904MHz und nur 1,5V ^^ Test ist der Prime Blend Test (der besonders aufn Ram geht)


----------



## blackbolt (23. Januar 2011)

habe vor ein paar Tagen auch mal einen getestet

also meine Kingston HyperX T1 KHX2250C9D3T1K2/4GX machen bei 2006MHz 7-9-7-24 1T

max sind 2460 MHz 10-13-11-31 1T @ 1.65V dinn
vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen mehr

edit:_HWBOT spinnt aber heute wieder total;(

*#1.* *PCMark 2005* - *5867 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2* points ????

*#2.* *PiFast* - *45.77 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz)*0.1* points OK

*#3.* *SuperPi* - *28sec 578ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz)*0.1* points OK

*#4.* *SuperPi 32m* - *24min 0sec 125ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz)*0.1* points OK

*#5.* *wPrime 1024m* - *38min 45sec 265ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points ????

*#6.* *wPrime 32m* - *1min 12sec 812ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5005.5MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2* points ????

*#7.* *CPU-Z* - *5307.1 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5307.1MHz)*0.1* points OK


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Januar 2011)

Der Celeron steht im 2x CPU Ranking drin, hast du vielleicht falsch angeklickt


----------



## blackbolt (23. Januar 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Der Celeron steht im 2x CPU Ranking drin, hast du vielleicht falsch angeklickt



nö eigentlich nicht ich setzte sie einfach noch mal neu rein

edit: so rausgeholt neu reingesetzt und wieder das gleiche versuche es einfach spater nochmal


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also meine Kingston HyperX T1 KHX2250C9D3T1K2/4GX machen bei 2006MHz 7-9-7-24 1T



Meine machen 2000 mhz locker mit 7-6-5-15 1T mit 1,83V.
Weißt du zufällig was für chips auf deinen Rams sind?


----------



## Turrican (23. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nicht ich setzte sie einfach noch mal neu rein
> 
> edit: so rausgeholt neu reingesetzt und wieder das gleiche versuche es einfach spater nochmal


wenn das ergebnis im falschen ranking ist (2x cpu) versuch mal folgendes:
editiere es manuell auf 2x cpu, dann speichern, dann nochmals editieren aber nun wieder auf 1x cpu stellen.


----------



## fuzz3l (23. Januar 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Meine machen 2000 mhz locker mit 7-6-5-15 1T mit 1,73V.
> Weißt du zufällig was für chips auf deinen Rams sind?



Das will ich sehen...


----------



## derNetteMann (23. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich sehen...



Ich aber auch


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Same here  Moose von dir hätte ich erwartet, dass du gleich nen Screenshot dranhängst ^^

Hab jetzt 1866MHz CL8-9-8-24 1T bei 1,525V primestable  Hab das Gefühl, da geht noch deutlich weniger Spannung


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Januar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen...





derNetteMann schrieb:


> Ich aber auch





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Same here  Moose von dir hätte ich erwartet, dass du gleich nen Screenshot dranhängst ^^
> 
> Hab jetzt 1866MHz CL8-9-8-24 1T bei 1,525V primestable  Hab das Gefühl, da geht noch deutlich weniger Spannung




Sry ich hab mich verschrieben ich hab 1,83 V gebraucht für den Takt


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Januar 2011)

Zeig trotzdem mal einen Screen bitte

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Ist bestimmt beim letzten Formatieren abhanden gekommen 
Hab's grade doch noch hinbekommen, alle Platten noch mal plattzubügeln, jetzt darf ich 3 OSe neu aufsetzen...


----------



## fuzz3l (23. Januar 2011)

@Mega Rage:
Selbst mit 1,83v will ich das sehen  1000MHz 7-*6*-*5*-*15* 1T unter ca 2,2v sind nicht möglich...


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Zeig trotzdem mal einen Screen bitte
> 
> MFG


Screenshot? CPU-Z Validation...


----------



## Turrican (23. Januar 2011)

hmm, meine D9GTR schaffen auch nur ~975mhz 7-6-5-15 1T mit ~2.18V.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Dass ihr noch nicht alle eure Memory Controller gekillt habt wundert mich ja


----------



## Freakezoit (23. Januar 2011)

Die jungs reden vom X48 chipsatz (so. 775) nicht 1xxx


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Ach, dass es auf dem 775 DDR3 auch schon gab, vergesse ich manchmal  Gar nicht dran gedacht..


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2011)

Es geht um DDR3 
X48 hat auch DDR3, siehe z.B. Rampage Extreme oder P5E3 Premium.


----------



## blackbolt (23. Januar 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> wenn das ergebnis im falschen ranking ist (2x cpu) versuch mal folgendes:
> editiere es manuell auf 2x cpu, dann speichern, dann nochmals editieren aber nun wieder auf 1x cpu stellen.



funktioniert nicht habe es heute schon mehrfach versucht und er setzt mir das ergebniss immer mit 2x cpu ein

mfg stefan


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habs nochmal probiert, aber ihr habt recht es geht einfach nicht.
Das maximale was ich holen konnte war das im Anhang.
Da hab ich den Mund mal wieder zu voll genommen, ich Idiot.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Januar 2011)

Hi, ist ja echt blöd.
lg


----------



## RedCobra (23. Januar 2011)

Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung  vorallem nur Screen stable und noch singel...


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Naja gut, wer schönt seine Ergebnisse nicht ein bisschen, wenns um nix geht  Kann ja auch sein, dass du dich einfach vertan hast, irren ist menschlich... Jedenfalls wird dich hier keiner steinigen deswegen (außer Matti, wenn ich den Kommentar von ihm so lese und richtig interpretiere )


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Januar 2011)

Warum kann ich im Afterburner die Geschwindigkeit meines lüfters(gtx 570 MSI) nur bis 85 % aufdrehen?

Edit: Und wie kann ich Core takt und shader takt entkoppeln?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise einfach auf den Button "Link" klicken, der zwischen Core und Shader ist. Mut dem Lüfter, kA, Koennte ne herstellerseitige Begrenzung sein.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Januar 2011)

hmm also das geht nicht ma gucken obs einfach noch nicht integriert ist, oder ob das technisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Januar 2011)

geht nicht mehr bei den neuen nvidias. ist immer das zweifache


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Januar 2011)

Ah ok. Und mit dem
Lüfter musst ich so akzeptieren, oder wüsstet ihr da auch noch 'ne lösung?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Januar 2011)

bios editor (nibitor)mal versuchen.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung  vorallem nur Screen stable und noch singel...



über 1000 war ich schon mit dem x48 nur halt mit CL9


----------



## timbola (23. Januar 2011)

Den Lüfter kann man nur mit einem BIOS Mod auf 100% einstellen, dafür brauchst du den Fermi BIOS Editor


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Januar 2011)

hab grad die 5000 Team-Punkte vollgemacht 

PC Games Hardware's profile


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2011)

Wow echt krasse Leistung  Sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

Dann machen wa als nächses die 40.000 pcghx wertung wa?


----------



## Matti OC (24. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> hab grad die 5000 Team-Punkte vollgemacht
> 
> PC Games Hardware's profile



Du immer mit deinen Bonus, in der HW Liga 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Januar 2011)

ich hab extra 1,5Pkt hinter dir aufgehört hochzuladen


----------



## Matti OC (24. Januar 2011)

HI, trotzdem 35 Punkte mehr und diese muss immer nach legen (grrr)


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Januar 2011)

Ist bei euch auch gerade HwBot down?

Edit: Läuft wieder....
Nach meiner 0.1 Punkte Orgie werde ich mich mal um mehr kümmern^^


----------



## blackbolt (24. Januar 2011)

so habe die nase gestrichen vollvon der sandy b......

werde mir wohl nächste woche auch eine holen(müssen) 

als reines benchsys versteht sich

mfg stefan

(mann vor 2 monaten erst mein i5 760 sys zusammen gestellt (hätte ich das gewusst))

achso gratulation an dich rocco hätte ich fast versäumt


----------



## Semih91 (24. Januar 2011)

Gratulation an Rocco 
Super gemacht


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Januar 2011)

Top Rocco ^^ Das Team hat jetzt auch (fast, fehlen noch ca. 70 Points) die 38k Marke geknackt


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Januar 2011)

@Matti 

aber wir wissen es doch besser - und schließlich ist das ein "Wettbewerb" ...
(lass einfach die 35Pkt. weg ... schließlich wieß auch im Bot keiner wo 'se herkommen)

@ all

danke


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Januar 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig vorab ein paar Infos zur 6990 parat, quasi eine Art Chrisch fürs GPU Segment?


----------



## McZonk (24. Januar 2011)

Nicht wundern, ich habe gerade ein paar Beiträge verschwinden lassen - gerade weil der eröffnende Beitrag absolut nichts mir diesem Thread zu tun hatte. 

Die Antwort auf seine Frage hat der betreffende User übrigens bereits in seinem PN-Eingang.


----------



## darkniz (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sockel A System. Ich habe ein Abit NF7. Mit einem niedrigen FSB und hohem Multiplikator läuft es (z.B. 21*125). Mit einem niedrigen Multiplikator und hohen FSB läuft es auch (z.B. 9*230), aber mit hohem Multiplikator und hohen FSB (z.B. 10,5*200) läuft das System einfach nicht. Ich habe schon mehrere CPU`s ausprobiert. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

Hab ich so noch nie erlebt.
Aber gibt es nicht einige Biosse bei denen gerade der 10er und der 10,5er und der nicht funktioniert?
Was ist den mit 11,5x 200?


----------



## darkniz (24. Januar 2011)

Mit 11,5 *190 bootet er aber in Windows komme ich nicht über 200MHz FSB. Dann stürzt es ab.


----------



## anselm (24. Januar 2011)

Mach mal das neuste Bios drauf und probier es dann noch mal.
Bios
Musst noch schauen ob du die rev 1 oder 2 hast und dann das richtige Bios auswählen.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

Hast du mal ein anderes Bios ausprobiert?
Hast du die Probleme den schon länger oder tritt das erst jetzt auf?


----------



## darkniz (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das neueste Bios und mehrere Mod Bios versucht, aber immer das gleiche Problem. Das Problem besteht von Anfang an.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

Ram Timings auf Manuell?


----------



## darkniz (24. Januar 2011)

Ja. 2-2-2-11 @ 2,9V (real 2,98V). Das machen die Ram`s bis etwa 230 MHz.


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2011)

Sinds Winbond CH-5 oder BH-5? Dann immer rauf mit der Spannung 
Irgendwelche Mods am Board?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

Schon kurios.
Wie hast du denn den Teiler stehen?
6/6 ist meiner Meinung nach am stabilsten, obwohls ja eigentlich das selbe ist wie 3/3, 4/4 oder 5/5.
Und zur Sicherheit kannst du ja mal die Latenzen ein wenig lösen.


----------



## darkniz (24. Januar 2011)

Es sind TCCD Chips drauf (Mushkin PC3200 Level II V2). Ich habe den VDD Mod gelötet, aber der ist zurzeit abgeschaltet.

Edit:
Ich habe schon verschiedene Teiler und Latenzen probiert.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Januar 2011)

Meine TCCD's geben bei 2-2-2-11 und 230 schon so langsam den Geist auf.
Viel mehr ist da mit den niedrigen Latenzen wohl nicht drin.
Aber ist komisch das du nichtmals bis 200 kommst.

Probiers doch noch mal von ganz vorne, also mit nem Bios-Reset.
So Viel ist da ja nicht einzustellen.


----------



## darkniz (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mein 2. Board probiert und damit laufen 220*10,5 problemlos. Also ist das 1. Board nicht ganz in Ordnung. 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2011)

Wieder eins weniger auf Gottes schöner Welt.


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2011)

Hab neulich mal maximalen Memory CLK probiert.... aber nichtmal 300 MHz 
theLamer's 296.1 MHz Memory Clock run with DDR SDRAM @ 0MHz


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2011)

sagt mal jungs .....kann ich für diese ein Ticket ziehen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die hat nur 64 Bit statt wie die anderen 430er 128 bit


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Januar 2011)

mach. mehr wie ablehnen können sie es doch nicht


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2011)

Ok 

Gegen andere 430er ist diese sonst chancenlos ....knapp 50% in den benches im Vergleich zu "normalen"


----------



## Turrican (25. Januar 2011)

ja, da die karte eine anderes speicher interface hat, ist eine neue kategorie gerechtfertigt.

hab sie mal hinzugefügt mario 
GeForce GT 430 64bit DDR3 videocard


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2011)

Ok ...danke


----------



## darkniz (26. Januar 2011)

Es laufen jetzt wieder beide Boards, aber ein Problem habe ich noch. Der RAM läuft mit CL2, aber wenn ich 2,5 oder 3 einstelle stürzt er ab. Ich habe es auf beiden Boards, mit verschiedenen Biosversionen und Latenzen versucht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich es zum laufen bekommen kann?


----------



## blackbolt (26. Januar 2011)

heute kam das päckchen mit dem celeron 430 an (freu)

dann die ernüchternung päckchen war schon offen und die ware weg
habe direkt meine füsse in die hände geholt und mir den dhl männi geschnappt(der schon 2 strassen weiter war)  
der ist sofort in panik ausgebrochen als er mich ankommen gesehen hat( kann recht zornig drauf kommen wenn man mich fuppen will)
männi angeschissen und päckchen wieder zurückgegeben 

verkäufer noch kontaktiert 

mal schauen was bei rauskommt

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Wollte grade bissel BCLK Takten auf meiner Sandy, war schon bei 108,4MHz. Also kein schlechtes Ergebnis. Beim Sprung auf 108.5 ist der Rechner dann einfach ausgegangen und erkennt nun keine Boot Devices mehr. 

Ich schätze, ich hab mir entweder die beiden SATA 6Gbps Controller durchgeknallt (funzen beide net) oder meine SSD


----------



## RoccoESA (26. Januar 2011)

108,4 auf dem ASUS? da werd ich doch glatt neidisch


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. Januar 2011)

kriegt man eig 2000 Mhz oder mehr auf nem RAM bei sandybridge Stable (also mit entsprechemden RAM) ?

Und gibt es ne Möglichkeit die 1,1 Volt grenze bei der gtx 570 zu deaktivieren, so bios mäßig, nicht über nen v-mod?


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> 108,4 auf dem ASUS? da werd ich doch glatt neidisch


Es ist ja auch dafür gestorben  Ich hoffe, ich Krieg XP nochmal installiert, um wenigstens noch an die Vali und meine wichtigsten Daten ranzukommen. 
Muss nicht unbedingt das Board sein, aber irgendwas ist auf jeden Fall draufgegangen. Zumindest war bei mir nicht die GPU der limitierende Faktor, da der Pci-e, (wie du ja auch schon selber festgestellt hast) ja auch mit am BCLK hängt. (Gtx260 V2)


----------



## RoccoESA (26. Januar 2011)

ich habe es mit BCLK 105 auf 1120MHz ( lt. Marketing = 2240MHz ) stabil geschafft


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Januar 2011)

Klar, wenn die CPU-/Board-/RAM-Kombination passt, läuft das Setup mit DDR3-2133-Teiler problemlos.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Hier die Vali: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Hab XP Noch installiert bekommen und komischerweise liefert er mir auch keine Fehler beim Error Scan von HDTune. Schätze ich werd Win7 schon wieder neu aufsetzen dürfen, mal sehen was dann am Ende wirklich kaputt ist


----------



## Matti OC (26. Januar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> kriegt man eig 2000 Mhz oder mehr auf nem RAM bei sandybridge Stable (also mit entsprechemden RAM) ?
> 
> Und gibt es ne Möglichkeit die 1,1 Volt grenze bei der gtx 570 zu deaktivieren, so bios mäßig, nicht über nen v-mod?



HI, beim GB (UD3) geht es echt einfach, beim Asus Pro liefen die Settings nicht, obwohl es gleicher Ram und CPU ist. 

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=521308&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, meint ihr man kriegt den BCLK mit weniger Ram noch höher? 
War ja Vollbestückung mit 8GB die 108,3 ^^


----------



## blackbolt (26. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich Krieg XP nochmal installiert, um wenigstens noch an die Vali und meine wichtigsten Daten ranzukommen.
> (Gtx260 V2)



besorg dir mal so ein teil Sharkoon DriveLink
hat mir schon gute dienste geleistet gerade wenn das betriebssys gar nicht mehr will und jedemenge wichtige sachen auf der windows partition ist

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Naja ich konnte ja jetzt von XP alle meine Scores, Bilder etc. rüberziehen. Dieses OS war ja auch erst 2-3 Tage alt 
Bügel ich gleich neu drüber, mal sehen obs dann wieder läuft wies soll... Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp, wird mir bestimmt nochmal helfen 

//WTF im AM3 gleich mal 25k Points mehr als unter Vista  http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...9_aquamark_geforce_gtx_260_216sp_361045_marks


----------



## doodlez (26. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja ich konnte ja jetzt von XP alle meine Scores, Bilder etc. rüberziehen. Dieses OS war ja auch erst 2-3 Tage alt
> Bügel ich gleich neu drüber, mal sehen obs dann wieder läuft wies soll... Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp, wird mir bestimmt nochmal helfen
> 
> //WTF im AM3 gleich mal 25k Points mehr als unter Vista  Masterchief79's 361045 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 726/1260MHz


 

Vista hust....


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Naja ich habs aber sonst eigentlich ganz gut benchbar gekriegt ^^ Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so ein Unterschied ist. Hab aber auch grade schon wieder meine wPrime Highscore mit 5200MHz geknackt, wobei die vorherige bei 5278MHz entstanden ist..

//Das hat uns gerade über die 38k geholfen


----------



## doodlez (26. Januar 2011)

bekommt man eigentlich Punkte allgemein nur nach der Geschwindigkeit zb bei cpuz oder werden die Punkte verteilt für die Cpu die von dem gleichen Modell am schnellsten ist?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Januar 2011)

zweites. wenn du einen sandy bridge 2600k hast trittst du erstmal nur gegen andere 2600k an. aber wer schnell ist unter allen cpus bekommt globale punkte. es lohnt sich immer irgendwas zu benchen


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2011)

Das wohl ein tipp fehler oder!? 

streega's 0sec 0ms SuperPi run with Core i5 760 @ 4904MHz


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das wohl ein tipp fehler oder!?
> 
> streega's 0sec 0ms SuperPi run with Core i5 760 @ 4904MHz



Wann wird so etwas berichtigt?
^^

Habe gerade noch 0.3 Punkte mit meinem P III WR Sys gehohlt - leider habe ich einfach keine HW mehr 

Was könnte ich denn mit meinen Systemen noch rausholen:

AMD Phenom X4 9650 
3072 MB DDR2
ATi HD 5770

2x Pentium III Slot 1 650 MHz @ Asus P2b-DS
512MB SD Ram
Geforce FX 5200


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

Tja GPU Benches kannst du dank fehlendem i7 leider vergessen, abgesehen vom 11er und dem Unigine Heaven Vllt. Besonders bei letzterem ist die CPU Nebensache. 

Uff Jo... Haste auch mal PiFast gebencht?  Vergessen die meisten ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Januar 2011)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wann wird so etwas berichtigt?
> ^^



jetzt 



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch 0.3 Punkte mit meinem P III WR Sys gehohlt - leider habe ich einfach keine HW mehr
> 
> Was könnte ich denn mit meinen Systemen noch rausholen:
> 
> ...



kannst noch den besseren Pentium 3 einzeln im wprime benchen . dann kannst du noch PCmark05 und Pifast und den Superpi 32m mal mit deiner Hardware benchen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Uff Jo... Haste auch mal PiFast gebencht?  Vergessen die meisten ^^



Ich verstehe PiFast nicht...^^ klingt doof ist aber so.
Jo Heaven wäre vllt nicht schlecht wenn die Cpu wirklich nebensache ist....

Edit: Mich nervt es auch sehr, das ich 5 Auszeichnungen habe, jedoch nur 3 davon verdiene^^ ich habe mich einmal vertippt und submit gedrückt , deswegen hatte ich dann aufeinmal diese auszeichungen (contribute 100 Points , Overclocking Baby - League , und 50 Points)

Naja Heaven kann ich auch knicken..... wegen DX11


----------



## doodlez (26. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> zweites. wenn du einen sandy bridge 2600k hast trittst du erstmal nur gegen andere 2600k an. aber wer schnell ist unter allen cpus bekommt globale punkte. es lohnt sich immer irgendwas zu benchen


 

ach ok dann werd ich ma heut noch nen bissl rumprobieren und meinen vllt auf 3,6 ghz zu bringen hoffe das er net abraucht


----------



## Vaykir (26. Januar 2011)

meine güte, bin ich blind, oder kann man beim asus commando kein multi einstellen?
celeron 352 is druff.


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2011)

Bei den alten Celerons kann man den nicht frei wählen (meine ich)


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2011)

@ATI-manisch: Ne 5770 ist ne DX11 Karte 
PiFast: einfach runterladen von hwbot und dann die hexus.pifast.bat ausführen. Habs auch erst nicht verstanden ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> meine güte, bin ich blind, oder kann man beim asus commando kein multi einstellen?
> celeron 352 is druff.



der multi ist, falls es geht, unter advanced - cpu configuration


----------



## Don_Dan (26. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> meine güte, bin ich blind, oder kann man beim asus commando kein multi einstellen?
> celeron 352 is druff.



Ne, geht nicht, du musst immer den größten Multi nutzen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Januar 2011)

Jeweils Platz 15 im globalen Wprime-Ranking dank Doppelher(t)z:
Hyperhorn's 58sec 265ms wPrime 1024m run with 2x Xeon X5680 @ 4501.5MHz
Hyperhorn's 2sec 250ms wPrime 32m run with 2x Xeon X5680 @ 4514MHz

Mangels Konkurrenz natürlich nicht besonders rentabel für's Punktekonto, aber auf den schnellen Punktgewinn war ich bei Hwbot sowieso noch nie aus ...


----------



## blackbolt (27. Januar 2011)

wie kann das sein???
das dieses ergebniss immer noch da ist obwohl ich es schon vor einigen tagen gemeldet habe?`?????

ocbiatsch's 4min 48sec 540ms wPrime 1024m run with Pentium 4 2.8 GHz Northwood @ 3486MHz

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ne, geht nicht, du musst immer den größten Multi nutzen!


 
das würde erklären, warum er mit FSB 400 net hochfahren wollte... (=> 9600 MHZ). schon gar nicht bei 1,35V.

blöd nur, dass meine festplatte jetzt nicht mehr erkannt wird 
und das dvd laufwerk auch nicht... urgs.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @ATI-manisch: Ne 5770 ist ne DX11 Karte
> PiFast: einfach runterladen von hwbot und dann die hexus.pifast.bat ausführen. Habs auch erst nicht verstanden ^^



Ja das weiss ich auch XD
Ich habe aber kein Win 7


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Januar 2011)

denn schau mal >>hier<< - da kannst' die 90-Tage Verion downloaden


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

kann man eigl irgendwie den LCD Poster vom Rampage Extreme an das Rampage 3 Extreme dran packen? Alle Asus boards ham son kleines LCD, nur das r3e net


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Januar 2011)

zumindest kannst du auf einem "Zweitgerät" (PC/ NB/ PDA) die ROG-Connect-Software installieren - darin ist eine "Poster-Funktion" integriert - musst halt nur über das USB-Kabel oder BT verbunden haben. Zusätzlich könntest du so auch "fremdflashen".


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

ach menno, stimmt ja (schon gemacht sogar), hatte nicht bedacht, dass die technik so weit is schon


----------



## blackbolt (27. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das würde erklären, warum er mit FSB 400 net hochfahren wollte... (=> 9600 MHZ). schon gar nicht bei 1,35V.
> 
> blöd nur, dass meine festplatte jetzt nicht mehr erkannt wird
> und das dvd laufwerk auch nicht... urgs.



hatte ich auch öfter 
entweder du hast den controller gefetzt(glaube ich aber nicht)

mach mal cmos reset dann müssten die festplatte und das laufwerk wieder da sein

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

cmos res war schon, fährt wieder hoch, aber erkennt nix. ich setze später mal auf default alles.
wenns dann immenoch net geht wärs extrem ********.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2011)

\o/
Masterchief79's 23914 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 714/1258MHz


----------



## blackbolt (27. Januar 2011)

da habe ich doch mal wieder ne nette cpu erwicht 
bei 1,5250vcore macht sie schonmal im ersten test

*CPU-Z* - *3858.95 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @3859MHz)
 mit 3800MHz läuft biss jetzt noch alles durch(wprime1024 superpi32m u.s.w.)

natürlich alles @ Air 

mal schauen was da noch geht

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

hupsi, hatte den jmiron controller für den ide port deaktiviert.
das natürlich extremst hohl


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *CPU-Z* - *3858.95 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @3859MHz)
> mit 3800MHz läuft biss jetzt noch alles durch(wprime1024 superpi32m u.s.w.)



nicht schlecht. wo ist die fsb wall, falls er eine hat?


----------



## blackbolt (27. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nicht schlecht. wo ist die fsb wall, falls er eine hat?


so wie es mir vorkommt bei 3878MHz 

was macht man dann???
mehr spannung und einfach drüber????

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2011)

Geht mir ähnlich, hatte 3667MHz bei 1,44V mit dem E4300, da wollte er dann nicht mehr drüber. Man sagte mir, PLL Spannung hilft 
Ansonsten kannste natürlich auch mal mit VTT/NB rumtesten, falls das die limitiernden Faktoren sein sollten (die hatte ich sicher ausgeschlossen, von wegen PLL).

@Vaykir: 

Mein Ergebnis von da oben hab ich schon wieder getoppt, kommt sicherlich noch etwas mehr: http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...79_3dmark06_geforce_gtx_260_216sp_24197_marks
Man vergleiche den Speichertakt, der scheint ja nicht besonders wichtig zu sein in dem Fall


----------



## blackbolt (27. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, hatte 3667MHz bei 1,44V mit dem E4300, da wollte er dann nicht mehr drüber. Man sagte mir, PLL Spannung hilft
> Ansonsten kannste natürlich auch mal mit VTT/NB rumtesten, falls das die limitiernden Faktoren sein sollten (die hab ich sicher ausgeschlossen, von wegen PLL).


das asus p5b-deluxe ist schon so alt das es nur fsb ,nb,vcore voltage

kein vtt,pll oder sonst was


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Januar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> so wie es mir vorkommt bei 3878MHz
> 
> was macht man dann???
> mehr spannung und einfach drüber????
> ...



na fsb wall. kleiner multi und gucken wie hoch der fsb geht. irgendwann kommt die wand wo nichts mehr weiter geht, außer mit Kälte. PLL und vFSB/VTT ändern/erhöhen kann helfen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2011)

FSB=VTT Voltage  Naja und PLL musste gucken, wenns die Option nicht hat gehts halt nicht ^^ sofern das neuste bios drauf ist...


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

omg... ich nutze jetzt ca 9 monate ne ati grafikkarte und gerade fällt mir etwas wie schuppen von den augen:

die treiber nummern bestehen ja aus dem jahr und dem monat. der catalys 10.8 wurde also im august 2010 releases, der 11.1 im januar 2011... was man alles so nebenher entdeckt wenn man genau hinguckt is schon klasse 

forceware releases ergeben für mich allerdings immernoch kein sinn...vllt weil keiner dahinter steckt^^


----------



## Shi (28. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> omg... ich nutze jetzt ca 9 monate ne ati grafikkarte und gerade fällt mir etwas wie schuppen von den augen:
> 
> die treiber nummern bestehen ja aus dem jahr und dem monat. der catalys 10.8 wurde also im august 2010 releases, der 11.1 im januar 2011... was man alles so nebenher entdeckt wenn man genau hinguckt is schon klasse
> 
> forceware releases ergeben für mich allerdings immernoch kein sinn...vllt weil keiner dahinter steckt^^


Das war mir schon klar als ich noch Grakas nach Speichergröße gekauft hab


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

ha, aber ich hab vorher nur nvidia karten gehabt 
von daher wars bei mir relativ wurst. hab ich mich auch nie mit beschäftigt.


hat einer ne idee, warum keine von meinen cedal mills exakt bei 200mhz fsb abkackt?^^
(@ commando)


----------



## Moose83 (28. Januar 2011)

Mich gibts auch noch, war für ne Woche weg, am Arsch der Welt und das ohne InternetNächste Woche werde ich dann auch wieder Punkte abladen


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2011)

> hat einer ne idee, warum keine von meinen cedal mills exakt bei 200mhz fsb abkackt?^^
> (@ commando)


Was macht daran keinen Sinn? Wieso sollte einer bei genau 200 MHz FSB abkacken?


----------



## blackbolt (28. Januar 2011)

kann mir jemand helfen bekomme den pcmark05 unter win 7 64bit nicht ins laufen 
finde den win media encoder 9 nicht für win7 64bit ????

der win media encoder x64 funtzt nicht 

pcmark05 sag dann immer es wäre der media encoder 09 nicht istalliert????

mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Januar 2011)

versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista


----------



## blackbolt (28. Januar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus Vista


wunderbar funtzt das nenn ich mal schnelle hilfe 
ich danke dir
mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Januar 2011)

Weiß noch einer, als ich vor 1-2 Woche meinte, endlich 100 Punkte geknackt? ^^
Masterchief79's profile


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was macht daran keinen Sinn? Wieso sollte einer bei genau 200 MHz FSB abkacken?



oh amn so ein quatsch!
ich meine natürlich, dass alle cedar mills bei 200 abkacken 
vllt mache ich gleich noch nen screen vom bios, dann könnta euch die einstellungen reinziehen.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Weiß noch einer, als ich vor 1-2 Woche meinte, endlich 100 Punkte geknackt? ^^
> Masterchief79's profile



jo, ich hab auch in 4 wochen über 300 punkte gemacht 
und das ohne ein tropfen ln2. lediglich 3 grafikkarten und ne schicke cpu


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Januar 2011)

@Vaykir: Tante Edith rockt 

Bei mir warens (hauptsächlich jedenfalls) 2 Grafikkarten und ne vergleichsweise schlechte CPU ^^ (also 2600K, 5770, GTX260)
Naja gut und halt son paar Altlasten ^^

// Hier nochmal die Ausbeute, nur von gestern+heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommen dann noch 2 Goldpokale im 2000er und der zweite Global WR 

Wegen dem Cedar Mill Problem: Da das alle tun, wird das Problem ja wohl beim Board/Ram liegen, oder nicht? Wie stehts mit PLL/VTT/NB/DRAM Spannung/Latenzen? NB Stap würde mir noch einfallen, kannst du den manuell einstellen?


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

jo nen i7 2600k si voll kacke. da hast recht. mach mit dem 2001SE, da gibts dann richtig was.
und die 8800 reihe is auch geil von nvidia. musst aber hardmodden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Januar 2011)

Für den SE komm ich nicht hoch genug, 5.28GHz Wall... Werd versuchen, ne andere CPU zu kriegen 
Das ist schade, weil meiner sich eigentlich ganz ordentlich OCen lässt, zumindest in den "normalen" bereichen. 4,5GHz laufen bei so 1,27V primestable, 4,8GHz bei 1.368V.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (28. Januar 2011)

Wir haben jetzt 500 Punkte geknackt


----------



## blackbolt (28. Januar 2011)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt 500 Punkte geknackt


gratulation

brauche noch ein wenig für 500P.

gogogo


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Januar 2011)

Und ich bin bald wieder bei 500P, wenn der Verfall so weiter geht 
Naja, neues Setup ist ja schon unterwegs zu mir


----------



## LosUltimos (29. Januar 2011)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt 500 Punkte geknackt



Gratulation


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2011)

Übel, was alleine der Treiber in den alten 3D Marks bringt 
Im 2000er hatte ich 5000 Punkte Unterschied nur durch den Treiber, Score von 77,5k auf 82669 gesteigert^^


----------



## Matti OC (29. Januar 2011)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt 500 Punkte geknackt



, super Leistung 

lg

PS Masterchief, ich schau erst mal was die anderen in den Top 10 so verwennden. (nur blöd wenn die details nicht gezeigt werden, @ FPS)


----------



## blackbolt (29. Januar 2011)

das hier sind doch mal wieder 2 schöne Ergebnisse @ Air

*wPrime 1024m* - *15min 38sec 357ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5400MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1.5* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *28sec 579ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5535MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2.9* points 

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2011)

Kann man die Spannung auf 8800GTS G80 Karten per Afterburner oder so verändern, sprich haben die Volterra Chips drauf?
Oder anders gefragt, wie schwierig ist das, nen gescheiten Voltmod da draufzulöten?


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Januar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kann man die Spannung auf 8800GTS G80 Karten per Afterburner oder so verändern, sprich haben die Volterra Chips drauf?



Nein, da brauchste n V-Mod

Der Mod von den G80 ist schon machbar, gibt schwierigere.


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

Jop, mach VMod dran und OCP... besonders beim Aquamark kann man darauf eigentlich nicht verzichten (auch unter Luft) 
OVP ist nicht nötig... meine machte erst ab 1,75V Fehler, soweit wirst du ja nicht gehen wollen (hast ja eh kein LN2 da)


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2011)

Nöp, wollte mir ne Karte mit montiertem Wasserkühler ausm Luxx zulegen. 30€+Versand mit montiertem Wasserkühler sind ja eigentlich nicht zu viel..

//Noch was, kann man beim Celeron 420 mit der Batch 3739A515 und nem Celeron D347 L640F534 was anfangen?
//2 Mir ist grade eingefallen, dass ich gar keine HDDs, NT und GPU für mein 775 Sys hab  Also wayne ^^


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

L640F534.... Hatte 2 davon (Pentium), waren L64xGxxx und L64xFxxx und die gingen nicht gut (keine 5 GHz bootup mit 1,45V)
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass vermutlich TiN's Chip, bis vor kurzem WR vermutlich so einer ist. (Quelle sag ich jetzt mal nicht, glaubs mir einfach)

Ich und die Malay-Chips sind aber eh ne Geschichte für sich. Aus 9 Malays haben bei mir sage und schreibe 0 bei 5 GHz @ 1.45V gebootet. Immerhin bin ich bislang bei insgesamt  5 akzeptablen, also guten Chips angekommen, die unter Luft alle mehr als 5 GHz machen @1.45V, teilweise über 5200 MHz. Die kommen unter LN2.
Die Tage kommen nochmal 26 neue CPUs.


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2011)

Is mein Athlon schon bei dir?


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

Öhm glaub ja, ich hab 20 Stück hier 
darunter einen 2400+, der wars doch, oder? Danke dir nochmal.


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2011)

ja der wars, wann benchst du ihn ?


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich auf meinem Drecks Abit NF7-S XP von ner SATA-Platte starten kann


----------



## blackbolt (29. Januar 2011)

und noch ein paar nette Ergebnisse @ Air 
war sogar ein halber Globaler drinnund natürlich wieder Medallien

*wPrime 1024m* - *29min 52sec 272ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4636MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.5* + *1.6* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *55sec 458ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4680MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2.8* points 

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2011)

Kannste den Ram nicht noch ein bisschen hochziehen? Zumindest 310MHz CL4 1T sollte doch drin sein 
Und mal echt, bei dem was du an Hardware alles durchjagst... Wenn du das alles @Wakü bzw. subzero benchen würdest, wären mittlerweile sicherlich schon mind. 1500 Punkte bei rausgekommen  

Meiner läuft btw. primestabil 2133MHz@CL9-10-8-24 1T bei 1,625V, ob ich mit der Spannung noch weiter runter kann hab ich noch nicht getestet. Der Ram scheint leider nicht so sonderlich gut auf Spannung zu skalieren, weniger geht immer prima aber höher bringt de facto kaum was. Konnte sogar 1866MHz CL8 bei 1,72V nicht mal booten, läuft aber bei 1,475V primestable 

Ach ja noch was, hab zZ für mein 775 Sys kein NT, reicht da ein altes 400W Billigding zum CPU benchen aus?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2011)

Was verstehst du unter Billigding?
Für 2D hab ich ein 380W seasonic für 15€ aus der Bucht - billiger würd ichs nicht machen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2011)

Versteh ich nich... nimm doch einfach das von deinem 2600k-System. Ich hab auch nur 2 Netzteile und im Moment 4 Boards hier.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Hab nur keine Lust immer alles umzubauen... Eigentlich ist das 2600er Sys ja mein normales Zockersys. Hätte daher gern 2 unterschiedliche und auch vollständige Setups...
Ne wegen den 400W, das hab ich halt schon hier, aus nem alten Office-PC  Aber rein von der Leistung dürfte es ja eigentlich kein problem geben. Mit Neuanschaffungen versuche ich atm etwas zu sparen, nachdem ich mir jetzt voraussichtlich erstmal ne 5970 besorge ^^


----------



## Shi (30. Januar 2011)

Von welcher Marke ist das NT und wie alt ca?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Wie alt weiß ich nicht, war an nem Pentium4 dran, würde sagen 5-6 Jahre... 420W LC Power  Und es hat nur nen 4Pin statt nen 8Pin Stecker fürs Board.


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2011)

Uuuuuuhhh LC Power 
Das Board aus einem Meter Höhe fallen lassen ist weniger riskant, als es an ein LC-Power anzuschließen


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß daher auch der -smiley ^^ Naja es hat immer gefunzt, nach dem was ich mitgekriegt habe... Aber gut, dann werd ich das zum Benchen mal ersetzen^^ Kommt ja peinlich WRs mit nem LC Power aufzustellen


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

schaff erstmal nen WR


----------



## Ü50 (30. Januar 2011)

Na ja Sonntag Hermes kommt immer, eine Graka zwei CPU"s


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Hab immerhin schon den 2ten WR im 2000er  Viel fehlt da nicht  Und den 99er krieg ich nur nicht zum Laufen^^
Btw, was haltet ihr eigentlich hiervon: http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=91725&postcount=3

Das Deluxe ist weit abgeschlagen... Vllt ist meine CPU ja gar nicht so schlecht und es liegt nur am Board?


----------



## blackbolt (30. Januar 2011)

hier ist meine erste (bench)wakü mir fehlt noch ein radi mehr

die cpu sockel befestigung habe ich selbst gebaut
war nen heiden arbeit den cpukühler auf maß zu schleiffen

ist eine eheim 1001 und glaube ein sockel 478 cpu kühler alles für 11 euronen

der core 2 duo  e4300 bootet mit 3780 bei 1,5675 vcore
bei 18°C(mainboard) laut hwmonitor 9°C 
wprime 32 gehen die kerne auf ~42°C und die cpu auf 34°C @ 1°C Lufttemp

also beim ersten test ist sie zumindest nicht schlechter als der Prolimatech Megahalems nur die genauen temps habe ich leider nicht im kopf

werde mal ein bisschen testen mal schauen

mfg stefan


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2011)

Nicht elegant aber sehr effektiv.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...mkuehl-bilder-laberthread-60.html#post2540514
5Kg Eis in ein geeignetes Gefäß und dazu 1 L Salzwasser oder besser Frostschutz im Verhältnis 1:4.
Macht 5h benchen nahe 0 Grad an der CPU.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

So, Voltmod Versuch auf meiner teildefekten 88er GTS hat funktioniert, konnte den vMem von 2 auf 2.7V anheben ohne Probleme. 22KOhm Poti dran und fertig. Kann sie leider nur nicht mehr takten, weil sie nicht erkannt wird ^^

GTX260 55nm gestaltet sich allerdings schon etwas schwieriger, da alles kleiner ist und es kaum eindeutige Anleitungen dafür gibt..


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Januar 2011)

Die Anleitungen sind doch eindeutig 

Probier bei der 8800GTS erst nochmal den vGPU mod, dort sind die Lötstellen ähnlich klein.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

hmm... also hab nochmal getestet meinen celeron d 352 mit fsb 200 zu starten (das sind nur 4800mhz), aber keine chance. rechner fährt ab 200mhz nicht mehr hoch, oder kackt bei exakt 200mhz in windows ab (190 boot und dann per setfsb). einer ne idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

hast du einen vdroop mod auf dem commando? wenn nicht sind 1,5V bios nur 1,4X V der droop ist sehr groß vlt liegt es daran. 4,8GHz mit unter 1,5V macht nicht jeder Cedar Mill


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

commando is vollkommen unmodded. sollte ich vllt mal angehen, was?
hab extra auf 1,5 gestellt, damit ich später 1,44V habe. evtl noch höher? is allerdings luftkühlung.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

1,5Vreal unter Luft ist noch okay. Oder hast du einen Boxed? Aber wenn du mit 1,44V unter Windows auf 4,8GHz kommt ist schon mal nicht so schlecht. Teste einfach mal mit 1,5 V real mit welchen Takt er bootet und wie weit du unter Windows kommst.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

is nen scythe mugen 2 drauf! (und hab ich mich erschrocken, als ich den ausgepackt habe. den letzten LK den ich gesehen habe war für nen 2500+  )

edit//
keine chance, 200fsb auch nicht bei echten 1,528V (laut cpuz).
vllt gibts hier ja son komisches fsb loch. evtl geht 210 wieder. das hatte ich beim q6600 auch.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

ja der reicht locker, hab ich auch für sockel 775.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

guck edit an


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Restliche Spannungen (NB/VTT/PLL/RAM) alle richtig eingestellt und vor allem nicht auf Auto gelassen? 
Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass das mit jeder CPU passiert, kanns ja nur am Board oder Ram liegen...

@malkav: Jap, dann brauch ich aber feinere Lötspitzen. Muss ich mir erst aus der Stadt mitbringen... oder den Kram gleich nen Mitarbeiter löten lassen 
Zum Glück hab ich noch Lackdraht gefunden, der ist schön superdünn, weil er nicht mal ne Isolierung hat (außer den Lack halt )
Und noch was, prinzipiell machts ja nix, größere Potis zu nehmen oder? Also beispielsweise 50K statt 20KOhm? Kann man dann ja dementsprechend runterregeln..?


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

ähm... eigl kanns weder am board noch am ram liegen, weil beides weit unter den spezifikationen läuft. das board schafft gute 600 fsb und der ram is 1066er (507 is nur eingestellt).

klar kannst größere potis nehmen, aber dann is der bereich kleiner in dem du verstellen kannst. das is dann manchmal echt kacke. nen µm zu weit und die karte kackt ab.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ähm... eigl kanns weder am board noch am ram liegen, weil beides weit unter den spezifikationen läuft. das board schafft gute 600 fsb und der ram is 1066er (507 is nur eingestellt).



600fsb. da hast du aber ein gutes Commando, das schaffen nicht viele.

hast du mal andere Prozessoren versucht?


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

war nur geraten. slebst wenns nur 500 wären, wärs egal. 200 mhz sind jeden falls weit weit weit drunter


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

also wenn der Prozessor mit 200mhz nicht booten will ist es wohl eine Krücke. teste mal mit einem anderen Prozessor mit 133MHz FSB. die Core2 Prozessoren sollte keine Probleme machen, wegen des höheren FSBs.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Januar 2011)

naja mit 200mhz fsb issa immerhin schon bei 4800mhz coretakt.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Januar 2011)

ja aber bei 200MHz stellt der chipsatz intern wieder etwas um. darum mal testen. anderen prozessoren mit fsb > 200MHz machen ja sicherlich keine probleme


----------



## RedCobra (30. Januar 2011)

wenn Sie mit 200 FSB nicht bootet ist es ne Krücke und unbrauchbar, da packt Sie nicht mal die 7Ghz unter LN! Ich frag mich immer, wie man mit sowas nur so viel Zeit verschwenden kann, CPUz hat nichts mit können zu tuen (CedarMill) sondern man muss ein gutes händchen haben, hatte auch schon über 30 stück und bin immer noch auf der suche nach dem 8Ghz chip .....


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Januar 2011)

Es macht zwar sauviel Arbeit, aber wenn man in der Kategorie einmal gut gepunktet hat, halten sich die Punkte auch eine ganze Weile. 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2011)

Jap, da kommt dann nicht gleich so ein 2600K mit ner 8,5GHz Vali um die Ecke  Zumindest ist CPU-Z die stabilste Anlage für Global Points, weil es einfach rein überhaupt nicht auf die Leistung des Chips ankommt.
Und ein Kühlmittel unter -273° hat auch noch keiner gefunden 

Hoffe ja, zumindest die 7GHz mit meinem Pentium 4 631 zu knacken unter Dice  (5060MHz läuft er durch wPrime bei 1,442V unter Wakü).


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> wenn Sie mit 200 FSB nicht bootet ist es ne Krücke und unbrauchbar, da packt Sie nicht mal die 7Ghz unter LN! Ich frag mich immer, wie man mit sowas nur so viel Zeit verschwenden kann, CPUz hat nichts mit können zu tuen (CedarMill) sondern man muss ein gutes händchen haben, hatte auch schon über 30 stück und bin immer noch auf der suche nach dem 8Ghz chip .....


So ists... alles was nicht 5 GHz bootet mit 1.45V geht sofort wieder raus... hab auch schon ~20 CHips getestet, davon kommen 5 unter LN2 und 26 neue kommen die Tage. *freu*


----------



## blackbolt (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> naja mit 200mhz fsb issa immerhin schon bei 4800mhz coretakt.


meiner hat unter luft

*CPU-Z* - *5307.1 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5307.1MHz)

gemacht 

und mit 5000MHz ist alles durchgelaufen sogar der pcmark05

das gute stück hatte lamer schon aussortiert


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Naja teste ich mal ne andere CPU. hab ja noch nen paar hier liegen. wenn ders net packt, ab nach ebay oder aufn marktplatz.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

> meiner hat unter luft
> 
> CPU-Z - 5307.1 mhz - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 347 @5307.1MHz)
> 
> ...


Da siehste mal, kann man mir doch noch welche abkaufen 
Hab noch einige hier liegen - wer z.B. P4's will - machen alle 4800 MHz+ @1,45V.

Du musst aber bedenken, dass -1° Lufttemperatur keine Lukü mehr ist und deshalb natürlich nicht in mein Schema passt und du hast 1.64V gegeben... Fakt ist halt, dass er 5 GHz mit 1.45V bei normaler Lukü nicht bootet/postet. Gute CPUs booten anstandlos 5 GHz und machen bei 1.45V 5200 MHz+.Von daher - weg damit. ICh gebe dem Ding max 7.2-7.4 GHz.
Glaub mir, wenn ich statt dem boxed meinen Brocken raufsetz und das Fenster aufmache, zeigen mir meine guten CHips den selben Takt oder höher mit 0.2V weniger. Beim pretesten geht es halt nicht um Maximaltakt bei Luft, sondern um Maximaltakt bei von mir normierten Bedingungen. Alles andere wäre quatsch zum PREtesten 
Vielleicht gönne ich mir heute mal den Spaß und teste einer meiner cherrys unter selben Bedingungen bloß mit 1.45V. Bin gespannt, was rauskommt.



			
				Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ja, zumindest die 7GHz mit meinem Pentium 4 631 zu knacken unter Dice  (5060MHz läuft er durch wPrime bei 1,442V unter Wakü).


Never ever schaffst du mit dem Ding 7 GHz unter DICE! Außer, es ist die neue Weltrekord-CPU. DICE ist viel zu warm... frag mal Lippokratis, der hatte schon welche unter DICE und die Dinger heizen sooo dermaßen. Merk ich auch bei meiner Singlestage, die bricht irgendwann komplett ein. Für CPU-Z brauchst du LN2. DICE sind gute Chips bei 6500 MHz+, aber nie 7 GHz.
Siehe Lippokratis - der CHip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449661 hat ~6.2 GHz mit DICE gemacht. Da siehst du einfach, das Zeug is nich kalt genug.

PS: 1,64V gebe ich denen unter Singlestage... mach das Ding nicht kaputt (@blackbolt)


----------



## blackbolt (31. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> PS: 1,64V gebe ich denen unter Singlestage... mach das Ding nicht kaputt (@blackbolt)



nee ich bin schon vorsichtig

ich habe nur eine CPU die die 7GHz vielleicht schafft und mit der gehe ich sehr behutsam um die hat schon ein extra plätzchen bekommen

*CPU-Z* - *5809.44 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5809.4MHz)

der bootet unter luft bei 5500MHz mit 1,525 vcore
der habe ich auch noch nie mehr als 1,5875 vcore gegeben

den werde ich wohl mitbringen wenn ich zur nächsten pcgh season komme
mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

Die Presler Dinger sind schon stark... leider machen die auch maximal 7.2 GHz @ LN2. An Cedar Mill kommt halt nix ran.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

nur musste bei den CM erstmal 100 stück durchknechten, bis da nen passender bei is.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

Da fehlen mir doch nur noch 50


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

und mir noch 96 
wobei das mit den 200MHz FSB schon merkwürdig ist.
Alle 4 Celerons steigen bei exakt 200MHz FSB und 1,5V (bzw. echten 1,44V) aus.
Ich hätte zum mindest vermutet, dass verschiedene Batches sich zum mindest etwas unterscheiden.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

dh du hast keinen der 5 GHz macht, nichtmal mit setfsb? 
Dann man fleißig weiterkaufen


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

5ghz?
ich hab netmal einen der 4,8ghz macht^^

wobei ich immernoch nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass es an den CPUs liegt.
aber ich teste weiter


----------



## Matti OC (31. Januar 2011)

Hi, mh, ein paar kleine Score mit Gigabyte hoch geladen.  
Use a Gigabyte mainboard for at least 20 submissions.

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> 5ghz?
> ich hab netmal einen der 4,8ghz macht^^
> 
> wobei ich immernoch nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass es an den CPUs liegt.
> aber ich teste weiter


Willst nen paar P4s haben? Die hab ich aussortiert, aber wie gesagt, blackbolts 5300 MHz CPU hab ich auch aussortiert  - ich nehm halt nur die besten. ^^


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

und was soll ich damit?
um mit den dingern punkte zu holen brauchste schon 7,5ghz @ ln2...


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

Stimmt.... aber gute CMs werden seltener. Was meinst wie viele Leute es gibt die die guten rausfischen und den Rest wieder in Umlauf bringen...


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> 5ghz?
> ich hab netmal einen der 4,8ghz macht^^
> 
> wobei ich immernoch nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass es an den CPUs liegt.
> aber ich teste weiter



Wenn wirklich alle deine Chips nur 200MHz FSB mitmachen muss es an etwas anderem als an den Chips liegen, selbst meine ersten drei Chips haben das alle geschafft, wenn auch mit 1,50V+.
Schon mal den Speicher getauscht, oder in anderen Slots getestet?
Oder versucht höher zu booten um den Strap-Change zu vermeiden?


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2011)

8800GTS mit vMod gebrutzelt - aber war ja sowieso nur ne schon teildefekte Übungskarte. OCP/OVP scheint bei deinstalliertem Treiber nicht aktiv zu sein, jedenfalls hat die bis 1,65V+ nicht abgeschaltet ^^ (2D)

So, nu ist meine GTX260 dran  (mit modden, nicht abrauchen )


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Januar 2011)

Für die derzeitigen und angehenden Sandy-Bridge-Bencher:
Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs - Produktion gestoppt, neue Revision geplant - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich alle deine Chips nur 200MHz FSB mitmachen muss es an etwas anderem als an den Chips liegen, selbst meine ersten drei Chips haben das alle geschafft, wenn auch mit 1,50V+.
> Schon mal den Speicher getauscht, oder in anderen Slots getestet?
> Oder versucht höher zu booten um den Strap-Change zu vermeiden?



was fürn schrapp schäinsch?


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

@ Masterchief79
OCP bekommst du eh erst 3D (Über*strom*schutz - nur bei Last entscheidend)
OVP Erst bei jenseits der 1.73V

Und das hat eig nix mit Treiber zu tun, sondern ist hardwareseitig geregelt. Ansonsten könntest du sie ja per Software OCP-Modden


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Für die derzeitigen und angehenden Sandy-Bridge-Bencher:
> Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs - Produktion gestoppt, neue Revision geplant - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge




Klasse - genau das war/ ist der Fehler auf meinem Mainboard ... Jetzt hab ich wenigstens 'ne Erklärung dafür.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Januar 2011)

Ouch ner 8800GTS 1.65v geben xd du bist doch total irre. 
Jup Uwe , ich werd dann wohl etwas warten müssen für nen vernüftig laufendes Board. Ausgerechnet jetzt wo ich auf SB wechseln will


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2011)

> So soll das entsprechende Board während des Bootvorgangs bei der Erkennung der Festplatte neu starten und so in eine Endlosschleife geraten - der PC lässt sich im Fall des Anwenders in unserem Forum also nicht mehr verwenden.


Das könnte auch mit meinem Problem zusammenhängen, da ich ja bei 5,28GHz gegen ne Wall laufe. Also beim Bootvorgang schafft ers nicht mehr, auf ein Boot Device zuzugreifen und ich krieg nur noch den endlosen Counter oben links.

@Rocco, lieferst du uns dann ne 5,8GHz+ Vali? 
@Freakezoit: Danke  Was solls, gab ja sowieso schon immer nur Bildsalat. Auch vor dem Mod. Jetzt weiß ich, dass meine Lötkünste reichen  Und wegen dem Board, ggf. kannst du dir dann auch gleich nen Z68 holen und IGP und CPU gleichzeitig takten  Die sollen so gegen März-April kommen meine ich.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

1,65V... hrhr.
aber falls du nochmal ne 8800 gt am start hast => OCP löten, ansonsten kackt die dir am laufenden band ab 

ohne das ding ging meine bis 1,4V und dann war schluss (=> 0V und bild weg).
nach dem mod waren sogar 1,6V spitzen kein thema mehr und die artifacts waren auch weg.


btw:
welche spannung is für ULCK zuständig?
ich meine was von NB spannung gelesen zu haben, alsi IOH Voltage.


----------



## theLamer (31. Januar 2011)

VTT/QPI Voltage sollte sie heißen oder nur VTT.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

äh auf nem R3E gibts kein VTT 

hätte QPI/DRAM Voltage im angebot.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Für die derzeitigen und angehenden Sandy-Bridge-Bencher:
> Probleme  mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs - Produktion  gestoppt, neue Revision geplant - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge


Ach jetzt weiß ich warum ich hier mit Kaltstartproblemen und wenn er dann das erste mal läuft einen Blackscreen bekomme 
Wie soll das jetzt laufen? Tauscht Asus und Co. dann irgendwann, wenn denn die Neuen verfügbar sind, einfach aus


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

Träum weiter


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2011)

Kriegst wohl kaum nen neues Board nach Hause, aber wenn du Probleme nachweisen kannst und das selber dahinschickst, können die bei so nem Produktionsfehler kaum was dagegen sagen. Haben ja auch sicherlich nicht die Zeit, jedes einzelne Board zu testen bei so ner riesengroßen Rückrufaktion.


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Januar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ach jetzt weiß ich warum ich hier mit Kaltstartproblemen und wenn er dann das erste mal läuft einen Blackscreen bekomme
> Wie soll das jetzt laufen? Tauscht Asus und Co. dann irgendwann, wenn denn die Neuen verfügbar sind, einfach aus



mein Dealer hat jetzt zumindest schon mal "mechanische Beschädigung" zum Zeitschinden erfunden ... 

So schreibt sich "Kundenverarsche" ...

Bei ASUS konnte mir leider auch noch keiner etwas "definitives" sagen ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwar noch fast 2W Wiederrufsrecht über den Shop , aber dann auch keine Sandy mehr ...
...beim normalen Start(Strom an, Powerknopf drück) habe ich immer das Problem das diese RAM-Leuchte auf dem Asus durchweg leuchtet,
aber wenn es dann erstmal mit dem erzählen "OC Fehler" fertig ist, ich dann aber einfach auf speichern gehe und wieder raus(im Bios),
dann bootet das gute Stück ja, aber es folgt ein Blackscreen, daraufhin gibt's nur noch Reset und dann kann ich machen was ich will mit dem Teil 
Aber dieser Umstand sollte auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein 

Edit: 

Bios Version 1204 ist gerade raus -> schnell ausprobier (ob sich dann der Fehler verabschiedet)


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2011)

*hust* ....nimm 1253 

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952&highlight=sandy


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2011)

Das gibt's aber noch nicht offiziell  Ist das wieder ne Beta? Mit der 1204 sollen ja schon die Probleme verschwinden(hoffe)


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2011)

1253 ist schon seit über ner Woche raus, stand mal auf der Haupseite von HWBot... Hat sich auch nichts dran geändert, scheint ein HW Problem zu sein. Von Beta steht da nix, ich schätze aber es ist eine, quasi die Weiterentwicklung der 1053 Beta.


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich rede immer noch von der Asus HP KLICK  und dann bin ich auf diesen Thread im CB-Forum KLICK gestoßen


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Naja, ich rede immer noch von der Asus HP KLICK  und dann bin ich auf diesen Thread im CB-Forum KLICK gestoßen


Der (Klick 2) ist ja so ähnlich wie bei jedem Auto: Rechtes Fenster öffnen, Handbremse anziehen und den Kofferraumdeckel öffnen. Danach bitte starten. ASUS


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Januar 2011)

Zum Bios zitiere ich mal den SoF, der damit schon etwas getestet hat



> dann flash mal 1253
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=265477
> 
> gerade was ram angeht hat sich da einiges getan
> ...


 
Scheint also RAM besser auszunutzen, aber bringt ein neues Prob mitsich.

MFG


----------



## Mega Rage (31. Januar 2011)

Da freut man sich doch schon fast das man sich noch keine SB geholt hat


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was fürn schrapp schäinsch?



... 

Vom Strap sind neben dem Speicherteiler auch die internen Chipsatzlatenzen abhängig, auf die du keinen Einfluss hast. Bei späteren Chipsätzen wie dem P45 ist das alles komfortabler, da kannst du ja Strap und Speicherteiler unabhängig vom FSB einstellen, genauso hast du auch Einfluss auf die Chipsatzlatenzen über tRD ( PL ) und andere "Performance Enhance" Optionen.
Beim P965 gibt es Straps für 133, 200, 266, 333 und 400 MHz FSB, wobei der 400er der mit Abstand lockerste ist ( deshalb reicht er ja auch bis 600MHz+ FSB. )
Manchmal kann's Probleme geben wenn du versucht über den Strap Change zu kommen, versuch also einfach mal etwas höher zu booten.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

ah ok, allet klar. nu hattas!
wobei bei 24x210 bootet er auch nicht und das sidn schon >5000mhz.
muss ich mal 1,65V draufhauen und nach draußen stellen


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2011)

Verschwende deine Zeit doch nicht mit solchen Chips.... einfach verkaufen und neue Batches ausprobieren...


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2011)

Nachher ist erstmal der Q6600 nochmal dran auf dem RE.
Hatte mit dem damals vergessen einige CPU Benches zu machen. Eigl. fehlen alle 2D Benches mit Zub Zero.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Februar 2011)

so jetzt weiss ich es genau der Prolimatech Megahalems + Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 220qm/h ist unter Volllast über 7°C kälter als die Wakü
beim E4300 @ 3780MHz @ 1,55 vcore

werde die wakü wohl für den sockel a verwenden
oder die Wakü noch aufrüsten mal schauen

mfg stefan

ps am schluss sind mir die leitungen festgefroren


----------



## Matti OC (1. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*



Hi, im Januar warst du doch etwas besser, an Punkte 


lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, im Januar warst du doch etwas besser, an Punkte
> 
> 
> lg Matti


 
jepp aber nicht vorne  
....Rocco hat uns einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht ....egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoccoESA (2. Februar 2011)

hab ich meinen Namen gehört?


----------



## Matti OC (2. Februar 2011)

HI, nah dann auf ein neues, vltt wird es ja was im Februar.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Apropos, Februar OC Challenge auf HWBot, lasst krachen: HWBOT OC Challenge February 2011

Werde noch den 1. WR mit der voltgemoddeten GTX260 im 2000er aufstellen (fehlen nur noch 200 Punkte), dann sollten uns in der Stage zumindest mal Punkte sicher sein.
Konnte aktuell nur mein Ergebnis mit der 5770 hochladen, da GPU-Z auf dem Screen von der GTX260 nicht funzte (waren nochmal ca. 1600 mehr).


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

Hmm nette contests gibts da ja diesmal.
aber "Only 1-core" is schonmal kacke, weil ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass der 980x dabei gern den löffel abgibt -.-

is HT erlaubt? sprich 1 core, 2 threads?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Denke schon, dass HT erlaubt ist  2600K ftw


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

tja dann kann ich bei den 1-core contests hat keine punkte beisteuern. dafür war mir die cpu dnan doch zu teuer um sie so sinnlos zu töten 

dafür geht bei super pi und heaven vllt was.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

SuperPi ist ja auch sowas von Multicore ^^#
Leider schaltet sich mein PC immer noch einfach so aus, wenn ich nen SuperPi Run starte... Da kann ich 32M höchstens mit 5GHz benchen...


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

ja eben genau deswegen. ich kann ruhig 6 kerne anlassen, er benutzt nur einen. das geht bei den anderen bench progs ja net.

so, mal was nachgereicht:


*PiFast - 22.12 sec* - Vaykir (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @4275MHz)  *7.5* points
*SuperPi - 11sec 965ms* - Vaykir (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @4310MHz)  *12.8* points
*SuperPi 32m - 12min 12sec 872ms* - Vaykir (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @4275MHz)  *8.1* points

ich will wieder LN2 haben 
übrigends alles *@air* und 1,7V (jetzt geht das lynchen wieder los  )


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. Februar 2011)

Ist es normal das beim 06er mark Ich mit meinem i7 930 und meiner gtx 570 nur einen unterschied von 800 punkten zwischen graka @ stock und @ 940/1095 habe. Weil so  komme ich mit graka @ 940/1095 und cpu @ 4,3 ghz nur auf 27000 punkte ?!


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

Ja ist normal, da deine GPU von der CPU ausgebremst wird 

- Nächstes WE ist bei mir LN2 angesagt, oanvoanc von den overclockers.at schaut bei mir vorbei, da wird der Gulfi zum ersten mal kalt gestellt, sowie meine neue 570er  

- btw. zur Februar Challenge (Ungine Heaven Xtreme Preset): Kennt jemand ein Prog. welches mir erlaubt die Frequenz mehr zu reduzieren als das von mir schon gepostete? ATI Tray Tools gehen nicht, GPU Clock Tool auch nicht, Riva auch net und im CCC gibts keine Funktion zum Über/Untertakten.

lg Lower


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

ins bios schreiben und flashen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Damit muss man aber vorsichtig sein, manche Karten brauchen einen bestimmten Takt, um auch unter 2D stabil zu laufen. Unter 100MHz bzw. die Werte vom Stromsparmodus würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

Und da liegt eben meine Befürchtung, dass die Karte beim Flashen plötzlich kein Bild mehr macht. 

btw. super 2000er Ergebnis Masterchief


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Danke, hatte ich schon vor ein paar Wochen gebencht. ^^ Wurde aber gerade getoppt mit 84k oder sowas.
Jetzt mit dem vMod auf der GTX260 geht sicherlich noch mehr (mit einem gescheit laufenden 2600K auch -.-), aber leider kommt schon bei 1,2V die OCP. Brauch unbedingt nen Mod dafür.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2011)

@Masterchief79

Ein frazösisches Telefon hat gerade dein Ergebnis im 2000er abgesegt , stellt sich nur die Frage mit welcher Auflösung, denn die kann ich u. warscheinlich kein anderer einsehen 

Edit: hast ja selbst schon mitbekommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Ein franz. Telefon  Wie sind die bloß auf ihren Team-Namen gekommen 
Immer diese Franzacken... Wär diese dämliche OCP nicht, würde ich meine GTX260 auch locker auf seine 783MHz GPU Takt bekommen. 765 schafft sie ja schon mit 1,2V. Von der MHz-Wall meiner CPU  nicht zu reden...
Das mit der Auflösung stimmt, das Fenster hat der Kerl seeeehr praktisch platziert. mMn gegen die Regeln..


----------



## Shi (2. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ein franz. Telefon  Wie sind die bloß auf ihren Team-Namen gekommen



Du weißt schon was frankophon heißt?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Nein wusste ich nicht. Alles was blau-weiß-rot ist tangiert mich peripher


----------



## Shi (2. Februar 2011)

Frankophon: die französische Sprache sprechend


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

Ja habs nachgeguckt, schon klar 
@Lower: Wegen deinem "Problem" mit dem DX11 Bench von HWBot: Könntest du nicht versuchen, deinen GT noch zu untertakten, oder bringt das sowieso nix?
Das mit dem BIOS-Flash kannst du ruhig mal versuchen, gesetzt den Fall du hast ne andere Graka da und ein Mobo mit mind. 2 PCI-E Slots, dann kannst du im Zweifelsfall das BIOS mit der anderen Graka zurückflashen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nein wusste ich nicht. Alles was blau-weiß-rot ist tangiert mich peripher


Oute ich mich jetzt und sag, dass ich Französisch-LK hatte in der Schule? 
Naja ich studier trotzdem was "Vernünftiges"
^^


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2011)

warscheinlich WBL oder sowas, nä?^^


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

Jap könnt ich eigentlich machen, hab noch genug Karten hier  - mach ich aber erst nächste/übernächste Woche, denn ich hab noch Schulstress :S


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Oute ich mich jetzt und sag, dass ich Französisch-LK hatte in der Schule?
> Naja ich studier trotzdem was "Vernünftiges"
> ^^



Ich rate mal: Elektrotechnik
Profil angucken FTW


PS: Ich hab was in dein Suche-Fred geschrieben


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Lower: Wegen deinem "Problem" mit dem DX11 Bench von HWBot: Könntest du nicht versuchen, deinen GT noch zu untertakten, oder bringt das sowieso nix?



bringt nicht viel. teste gerade mit einem ollen Athon64 mit 800MHz. die cpu ist quasi egal. der heaven ist fast nur gpu abhängig.

 leider ist meine dx11 karte (gt 430) noch zu schnell. selbst mit 33MHz GPU und 135MHz RAM komm ich nur auf 10,XX. Da wird wohl nur mit einer kleinen ATI mit wenig shadern und 64bit ddr2 was gehen oder notebook-gpu. da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da für ergebnisse raus kommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Oute ich mich jetzt und sag, dass ich Französisch-LK hatte in der Schule?
> Naja ich studier trotzdem was "Vernünftiges"
> ^^


Franze-LK... °O°
Lass ma, ich bin mit Sowi/Mathe ganz zufrieden^^

@Lippo wie kommst du auf 33MHz GPU runter? Damit müsste man btw mal den AM3 benchen  Wie war das bei HWBot: x AM3 Ergebnisse hochladen die länger als 6 Stunden gelaufen sind? ^^

PS: Kriege morgen vielleicht meine HD5970, zählt das in der Vantage Stage noch als Singlecard? Im Low-Score contest brauch ich da glaub ich nicht mitmischen^^


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Februar 2011)

AM3 könnte ich mal laufen lassen, ist sicherlich eine schöne diashow 

mit dem nvidia inspector könnte ich bis auf 0 runter, aber bei 32 geht der 2d modus flöten und ist nur noch blaues bild zu sehen


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2011)

ich habe eine 430er mit 64 bit 


worum geht es eigentlich ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2011)

HWBOT OC Challenge February 2011 
Komischerweise wird mehr Score höher gerankt?  Wobei da ausdrücklich steht, dass das Ziel bei 0 liegt...
Und dieser zoro hat irgendwie den Dreh raus^^


----------



## Lower (2. Februar 2011)

Ich versuch morgen mal den Gulfi auf 1 gig zu bringen, bzw die Cores mal zu deaktivieren. Mal schauen was da noch passiert


----------



## RoccoESA (3. Februar 2011)

so, die Schallmauer ist durchbrochen (hab's mal mit WaKü probiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (3. Februar 2011)

HI, nah bitte geht doch. 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (3. Februar 2011)

wenn ich net so gierig gewesen wäre, gäbs auch 'ne Validation 

Aber zumindest boote ich jetzt schon mal mit dem maximalen Multi von 57 ... mehr gibt des BIOS nicht her


----------



## Matti OC (3. Februar 2011)

Hi, dann frag doch mal bei GB nach, ich denk mal das die Jungs Dir da, gern weiter helfen.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich versuch morgen mal den Gulfi auf 1 gig zu bringen, bzw die Cores mal zu deaktivieren. Mal schauen was da noch passiert


 

hast furmark währenddessen laufen lassen, oder wie kommst auf derart wenig punkte. glaube meine 5870 brauch ich da gar net erst ins rennen zu schicken


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

Furmark im Hintergrund ist doch die Idee


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

ja klar, oder is die karte echt so schwach, dass nur 10 punkte dabei rum kommen.
wollte das mit furmark und meiner graka auch mal testen, hab da aber zweifel. ich glaube eher, dass es dann negative punkte gibt


----------



## darkniz (3. Februar 2011)

Ich habe letzte Nacht auch für die Competition gebencht und 0,415 DX11 Marks erreicht.

*darkniz's Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score*


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

furmark an gehabt?^^


----------



## darkniz (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber soviel bringt es nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Februar 2011)

Hier stand blödsinn.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ja klar, oder is die karte echt so schwach, dass nur 10 punkte dabei rum kommen.
> wollte das mit furmark und meiner graka auch mal testen, hab da aber zweifel. ich glaube eher, dass es dann negative punkte gibt


Weniger als 0 FPS werden aber schwierig ;D Und auch so wärs ja echt paradox, wenn negative Punktzahlen dabei rauskommen.. oO Da kannst auch gleich versuchen, im AM3 ne negative Punktzahl zu bekommen. 

PS: Asus HD5970 ist da und wird jetzt erstmal ordentlich getestest


----------



## theLamer (3. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Weniger als 0 FPS werden aber schwierig;D *Und auch so wärs ja echt paradox, wenn negative Punktzahlen dabei rauskommen..* oO Da kannst auch gleich versuchen, im AM3 ne negative Punktzahl zu bekommen.
> 
> PS: Asus HD5970 ist da und wird jetzt erstmal ordentlich getestest


Ja ne ist klar, deshalb steht im Bot auch 


			
				HWBOT schrieb:
			
		

> *Limitations:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wär irgendwie dumm, wenns nicht unter 0 Punkte geht, gell?


----------



## Semih91 (3. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr auch schon das  gesehen?
Hab zwar mal einen Testrun gemacht, aber immerhin einen Goldpokal für meinen E8500 geholt


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

Mit wie wenig OC man schon gut Punkte abräumen kann mit ner 5970 ^^ http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2118814_masterchief79_3dmark06_radeon_hd_5970_35594_marks?tab=info


----------



## darkniz (3. Februar 2011)

Ich konnte mein Ergebnis auf 0,045 DX11 Marks verbessern.

darkniz's Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score


----------



## Mega Rage (3. Februar 2011)

darkniz schrieb:


> Ich konnte mein Ergebnis auf 0,045 DX11 Marks verbessern.
> 
> darkniz's Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score



Du meinst verschlechtern


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich frag mich echt, was das für nen Sinn hat 
Btw #12


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2011)

^^Wieso? Was ist damit? 
In der national wie internationalen Ranglist, kletterst du nur mit Hardware(noch auf 300 begrenzt)+Global Punkten nach oben 
In unseren Internen Liste werden ja alle Hardwarepunkte+Global zusammen gerechnet, darum steht man dort an ganz anderer stelle


----------



## blackbolt (4. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wieso? Was ist damit?
> In der national wie internationalen Ranglist, kletterst du nur mit Hardware(noch auf 300 begrenzt)+Global Punkten nach oben
> In unseren Internen Liste werden ja alle Hardwarepunkte+Global zusammen gerechnet, darum steht man dort an ganz anderer stelle



genau deshalb bin ich auch hardwarepunkte mäsig auf platz 22 im team und global weit weit entfernt da ich ja nur global 1.6 p  habe

aber ich arbeite drann

und für 6 monate benchen mit knapp über 400 submissions und 16 auszeichnungen  und keiner monsterhardware (gulfi u.s.w) 

*kann ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein*

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

darkniz schrieb:


> Ich konnte mein Ergebnis auf 0,045 DX11 Marks verbessern.
> 
> darkniz's Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score


 

hast irgendwelche besonderen tweaks oder tricks verwendet oder einfach nur auf 600/600 getaktet?


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist wie wenn man einen hohen Score erreichen will. Der Takt ist nicht alles. Ohne Tweaks funktioniert es nicht .


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

ja sach mal die tweaks an 
wat meinste waurm ich frage?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Februar 2011)

Kann man Furmark nicht im Hintergrund einfach 20x oder sowas laufen lassen, und dann den Bench nebenher?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal das die rechenleistung der grafikkarte zwischen allen programmen gleich aufgeteilt wird, insofern wird das ergebnis vermutlich umso besser/schlechter desto öfter furmark geöffnet ist.


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage: wo find ich ein gutes S1366-OC-Tutorial?
MfG


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Februar 2011)

guck mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/55032-how-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Hmm, aber das ist doch 1156, ist das trotzdem passend?


----------



## McZonk (4. Februar 2011)

Mal genau hinschauen und lesen...


----------



## Vaykir (4. Februar 2011)

dat is das gleiche mit dem unterschied, dass der gulftown nur 1,5 fachen ULCK braucht.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch das 1366er tut. Also ich bin mir dem sehr gut zurechtgekommen.


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, sorry, verlesen


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Februar 2011)

So, endlich ist's offiziell:

Intels SandyBridge schafft 5,8GHz


----------



## Shi (4. Februar 2011)

Wundervoll!
Der BLCK ist für SB-Verhältnisse ja enorm


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Februar 2011)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2113763_masterchief79_reference_clock_p8p67_deluxe_108.32_mhz 

Aber very nice Rocco! Irgendwas scheint da aber mal ganz gehörig am Ende zu sein


----------



## blackbolt (5. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> So, endlich ist's offiziell:
> 
> Intels SandyBridge schafft 5,8GHz




nicenicenice Rocco


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2011)

Super Rocco und nice Scores, die du da hast


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Februar 2011)

und subzero bringt bei dem nichts, oder warum wurde der noch nicht gestickstoffet ?


----------



## Shi (5. Februar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> und subzero bringt bei dem nichts, oder warum wurde der noch nicht gestickstoffet ?


Afaik haben die SB-CPUs den Sweet Spot bei 10°C



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Masterchief79's 108.32 MHz Reference Clock run with P8P67 Deluxe


Ja, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass durchschnittliche Boards um 105 Mhz  schaffen... das Beste was ich bis jetzt bei hwbot entdeckt hab waren  110 Mhz


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Afaik haben die SB-CPUs den Sweet Spot bei 10°C
> 
> 
> Ja, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass durchschnittliche Boards um 105 Mhz  schaffen... das Beste was ich bis jetzt bei hwbot entdeckt hab waren  110 Mhz


Stimmt, 110,74 oder so sind glaub ich Rekord mit nem Maximus. Der Trick ist eigentlich nur, ganz unten im BIOS die Optuion "CPU-Betriebsbandbreite" auf Disabled zu stellen, ich kam damit von 104,1 auf 108,3...
Hab aber ja auch noch nicht viel Konkurrenz auf HWBot ^^


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Februar 2011)

aber nb zu kühlen für höheren reference clock bringt trotzdem was, oder is das hier kein ln2/dice? http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=518146&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Naja eigentlich sinds ja die USB Ports bzw. SATA Controller, die nicht mehr Takt schaffen. Die hängen ja alle am BCLK mit dran bei der Sandy, und ich will mal sehen wie du USB Ports mit LN2 kühlst 
Und doch, das ist Dice/LN2, aber halt auf der CPU und nicht auf dem Chipset...


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Februar 2011)

obwohl das eigentlich ineffektiv ist, ne? Naja scheeint ja trotzdem zu funzen


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Masterchief79's 108.32 MHz Reference Clock run with P8P67 Deluxe
> 
> Aber very nice Rocco! Irgendwas scheint da aber mal ganz gehörig am Ende zu sein



jupp - 5,8GHz ist die Schallmauer ... egal, mit welcher Kühlung



hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> und subzero bringt bei dem nichts, oder warum wurde der noch nicht gestickstoffet ?



meine CPU "geht" unter Dice schon ca 20MHz schlechter als on AIR/ H2O


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn du die NB bei Sandy kühlen willst, musst du eigtl. nur die CPU kühlen.
Da es seit P55 keine NB mehr gibt, P55/P67 sind ja mehr oder weniger nur noch die SB(Kühlung bei einer TDP von <5Watt, genauso wie Spannungserhöhungen machen da sehr wenig Sinn)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Februar 2011)

Achso ich war noch an x58 gewöhnt 
Und schöner score rocco. Aber irgendwie finde ich sb zunehmend unattraktiv. Nur multi ocen und nen so hoher sweet spot.ma gucken was  mit sockel 1356/2011 so kommt.


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

nur Multi? ich hab wieder die halbe Nacht "gekämpft" um wieder "vor" zu kommen - OC über Multi *und* BCLK


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Februar 2011)

Ja ok, aber der schwerpunkt liegt nun einmal beim multi.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Februar 2011)

@RoccoESA

1,664V...mach das Stück ja nicht kaputt 
Aber 5,8GHz sind scon Nice 

PS: Greif mal 01er Global an!

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @RoccoESA
> 
> 1,664V...mach das Stück ja nicht kaputt
> 
> MFG



nee. das liest auf dem MoBo falsch aus - ist auf 1,575 bis 1,6V eingestellt. Auf dem Gigabyte zeigte da auch wieder ganz andere Spannungen an - ich denk mal, mit einem der nächsten CPU-Z ist des wieder behoben ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Also die Version 1.56.3 seigt mir schon die richtigen Werte an


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

dann werd ich das mal versuchen - hab grad mal geschaut - bei mir isset "noch" die 1.5.6.0 ...

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Semih91 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe 2 Goldpokale geholt, ist doch schön auch mal Goldpokale zu besitzen 
Aber bencht ja noch nicht mit den CPU´s, ich will die Pokale etwas behalten


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

im BOT hab's ein Bohei drum gemacht, das da 'ne CPU mit x58 lüppt ...

das kann PCGH doch besser - oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Februar 2011)

x59 Multi 

Was geht den bei dir ab Hatte Intel nicht aber eine Begrenzung bei 58 eingebaut?

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

du toppst alles Rocco ^^

Weiß jemand von euch, wie man die vMem Spannung einer HD5970 ändern kann? Hab das Gefühl der Afterburner macht das mehr oder weniger zufällig/gar nicht... Erst lief Vantage noch bei 1240MHz durch, jetzt ist er eben bei 1200MHz schon abgestürzt 

PS: Multi 59? WTF? Ich dachte bei x57 ist die natürliche Sperre oder so?


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Februar 2011)

ich kann auch 60 einstellen - aber er nimmt trotzdem den 59er ... wobei die x60 sogar bootbar wären


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Booten kann ich auch mit 55(letzte was ich probiert habe), aber dann immer der blinkende Curser oben links -> Ende (Biosversion 1204)
Davor mit der 1053 war immer beim Win-Ladebalken schluss...
...falls dort jemand noch hilfreiche Tipps(Board/Bios) hat, immer her damit


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Booten kann ich auch mit 55(letzte was ich probiert habe), aber dann immer der blinkende Curser oben links -> Ende (Biosversion 1204)
> Davor mit der 1053 war immer beim Win-Ladebalken schluss...
> ...falls dort jemand noch hilfreiche Tipps(Board/Bios) hat, immer her damit


Hab genau dasselbe Problem, kann man nix machen, vorher war die Lösung halt dieser PLL Overvoltage Fix... Aber jetzt weiß ich auch nicht weiter 
Komme bis Multi 53 auf meinem Deluxe, aber auch nur wenn ich den BCLK etwas runterstelle.

Auch 1253 hilft nix, ich hoffe die kriegen das noch behoben 

Jedenfalls kann ich 4,8GHz primestable bei 1,368V laufen lassen, und alles ab 5GHz wird schon sehr instabil, da läuft Prime keine 10 Minuten, selbst mit über 1,5V vCore... Entweder Pech bei der CPU gehabt oder das Board ist Schuld, jedenfalls kann das so nicht bleiben ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ja mal heute meinen Speicher in den von Asus empfohlenen Speicherbänke(blauen) gestopft, aber auch dort gibt's keine Verbesserung.
Der RAM muss auf "Auto"(das ist dann immer 1333) stehen, sonst bootet die Kiste nicht ordentlich und die RAM-Leute leuchtet durch.
Einfach zum  wenn man weiß was der Speich drauf hat


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Dann probier mal 1253, da soll der Ram generell besser laufen. Hab meinen AData allerdings auf allen Versionen auf 2133MHz CL9 1T zum Laufen gekriegt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

@Mastershief79

Die ist genauso sch***, also kein Stück Besserung was den RAM beim booten angeht 
Und mit deinem AData, läuft alles wunderbar? Auch beim Kaltstart, wenn 1866 ausgewählt wurde, mit manuell eingestellten Timings?

Edit:

Wenn die Speicherfrequenz auf "Auto" steht ist alles wunderbar, selbst mit manuell eingestellten Timings(CL6-6-6-19-1T) und undervolting 
Dann bootet die Kiste immer, aber auch leider nur als DDR3-1333


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Also beim Kaltstartet bootet er (zumindest bei 1204) auch zweimal, dann aber anstandslos und mit den Einstellungen die ich wollte... Ist ja eigentlich 2000er, das heißt genau falsch gekauft für Sandy ^^ Aber zum Glück kann ich ihn halt auf 2133 OCen...

Ist dein Ram mit dem Board offiziell kompatibel? Wenn nicht, probier doch mal diesen "MemOK" Schalter aufm Board aus, evtl. nochmal vorher im Handbuch nachlesen was genau du da machen musst  Damit macht sich das Board den Ram quasi selbst kompatibel nach dem was ich mitgekriegt habe..


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Februar 2011)

@ Icke&er - Nicht schlecht der AM3 mit der 7600GT.
Aber da wird heute nachgelegt von meiner seite


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2011)

Der Speicher steht ganz oben auf der Liste(Hanbuch) beim 2000er RAM unter G.Skill, mit dem Hinweis das er dann halt als 1866er läuft...
...der Schalter ist für'n Popo, denn muss ich immer drücken wenn ich halt denn RAM als was anderes eingestellt habe als "Auto"(wenn der Rechner mal aus war).
Er will ihm nur 1333 gewähren, selbst mit dem XMP Profiel haut das nicht hin.
Zum benchen kann ich fast alles eindatteln (nur 2133 mag er/es auch nicht, der Speicher schon), aber beim Booten funzt halt nur "Auto"


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Februar 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> @ Icke&er - Nicht schlecht der AM3 mit der 7600GT.
> Aber da wird heute nachgelegt von meiner seite


 
Mach das, aber ich bin wehrlos 
Habe die Karte etwas gegrillt. Alle Auslesepunkte haben ausgesetzt und da habe ich einfach nach Lust und Laune am Poti gedreht und nach dem Run wars dann vorbei. Wollte den 06er machen und beim Nature war dann Ende 

Sie geht zwar wieder aber stürtzt ab und zu ab und läuft mit den Taktraten nichtmehr 

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Februar 2011)

sodele - 'ne Kleinigkeit zur Competition

RoccoESA's 86154 marks 3DMark2000 run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 1020/1301MHz

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2120377_roccoesa_superpi_32m_core_i7_2600k_6min_20sec_172ms


----------



## blackbolt (6. Februar 2011)

so war heute auch mal wieder fleissig

*#1.* *PCMark 2005* - *5324 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4012MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#2.* *CPU-Z* - *4320 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4320MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#3.* *wPrime 1024m* - *45min 20sec 438ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4123MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#4.* *SuperPi 32m* - *34min 26sec 625ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4123MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#5.* *SuperPi* - *39sec 391ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4178MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#6.* *PiFast* - *54.19 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4200MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*#7.* *wPrime 32m* - *1min 23sec 703ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 330J @4200MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg stefan


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Februar 2011)

@RoccoESA

Sagmal hast du einen Chiller am Start oder sieht das nur nach Kondenswasser aus? (Iso ist ja auch da )

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Februar 2011)

jupp - des issen Hailea 500A - ca 10° schafft der ...

edit:

AUTSCH!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

das tut weh


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2011)

Alter, die C1xx Batches scheinen ja godlike zu sein. Die C124er vom 2500K sind schon wirklich geil (ausm Luxx), beim 2600K... oO


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Februar 2011)

wo führt das noch hin ... er hat's auch unter Luft validiert ... 

LN2, Dice eetc nur noch GPUonly ?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Februar 2011)

Sieht fast so aus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2011)

Schaut euch das mal an, hätte nie gedacht, dass der SM3.0 Test vom 06er (besonders der Deep Freeze) so am vRam Takt hängt 
HWBot: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2120725_masterchief79_3dmark06_radeon_hd_5970_37609_marks


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2011)

Hängt es auch nicht  Der 06er spuckt beim SM3.0 Test manchmal einfach ein wesentlich höheres Ergebnis aus. Vorallem bei SLI/CF. Will es jetzt nicht als Bug bezeichnen aber das ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2011)

Tja merkwürdig, aber was solls^^ 
Dumm nur, dass ich immer noch kein Tool habe, um die vRam Spannung zu ändern auf der 5970, denn der verhält sich auf Auto Spannung auch ein bisschen komisch...
24/7 stable kann ich den auf 1200-1240MHz rennen lassen, und wenn ich dann 970MHz auf die GPUs haue bei 1,25V, buggt er schon bei rund 1180MHz rum. Ich vermute, dass die Spannung dann dort abgesenkt wird, weil die Karte ja durch GPU OC schon so einen ganzen Haufen mehr als spezifiziert zieht.


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist normal. 

Als Beispiel:
der8auer's 410549 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 1160/1190MHz

Die Karte läuft ohne GPU OC mit 1340MHz RAM Takt durch den Aquamark. Aber als ich die GPU so hoch gepusht habe wollte der RAM überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, schade, hatte eben mit 1160MHz vRam etwa 400 Punkte weniger.. 
Naja egal, das Ergebnis ist ja auch so schon nicht schlecht ^^

So, hab mal meine gemoddete GTX260 ausprobiert, immer noch mit Stock Cooler: Masterchief79's 24776 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 750/1250MHz

Sitzt nen vGPU und OCP Mod drauf und ich hab mir Bananenstecker an die Readpoints gelötet, damit ich ganz bequem ans Messgerät kann.


----------



## Hollywood (6. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> wo führt das noch hin ... er hat's auch unter Luft validiert ...
> 
> LN2, Dice eetc nur noch GPUonly ?



Sieht ganz danach aus. 
Wenn ich 'ne Sandy @5.5 laufen hätte, und meine beste Lightning, dann könnte da schon was gehen. Ich will aber nicht! 
Ich bleibe noch beim RE und 8600 unter LN2. 
Das rockt!


----------



## blackbolt (6. Februar 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Sieht ganz danach aus.
> Wenn ich 'ne Sandy @5.5 laufen hätte, und meine beste Lightning, dann könnte da schon was gehen. Ich will aber nicht!




also ich hätte schon gern aber jetzt bekommt man ja sowieso keine boards

ich verliere immoment schon nen ganzen haufen punkte pro tag weil viele grakas jetzt mit der sandy durchgerockt werden und da habe ich mit meinem e8400 c1 und mit meinem i5 760 nicht mehr viel zu melden 

werde mir aufjedenfall noch eine sandy bridge nur zum benchen gönnen(habe ja mittlerweile auch schon einen ganzen haufen grakas hier liegen)

mfg stefan

ps heute habe ich auch noch ein wenig eingekauft damit endlich mal wieder was zum benchen da ist
Intel Celeron D 3,20GHZ    
Intel Celeron D 2,93GHZ  
Intel Celeron D 3,2 GHz SL9KM 
SL7Z8 (Intel Pentium 4 640)   
Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 530J 
Intel Pentium 4 3.00 GHz Sockel 775 

mal schauen da geht bestimmt was


----------



## OCPerformance (7. Februar 2011)

Grakas benchen mit S775 oder i7 920 -960 bringt rein garnichts mehr, wer einen SB hat kann zu 99% immer gut punkten.

Beim Sandy ists einfach, anfangen ordetnlich zu clocken irgend ne Karte die auf Air oder Wakü läuft einstecken und punkte fertig.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2011)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Demnächst sind Massenweise 86er im Umlauf.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Februar 2011)

*Gibt es eigentlich einen Pot Verleih bei uns im Team???????*

braucht einen für Dice zum Testen bevor ich mir einen kaufe.

mfg stefan


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2011)

Da fällt mir jetzt spontan der8auer ein  Schreib ihm doch mal ne PN.


----------



## Lower (7. Februar 2011)

Bei Roman gibt es auch die nette Option den Pot auszuleihen und wenn er dir gefällt das Geld später zu überweisen   

lg Lower


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

weiß einer auf die Schnelle wo ich im Bios(P8P67 Pro) den Schutz für die CPU-Spannung deaktiveren kann?
(sehe die Warnung zum ersten mal, weil ich sonst noch nie höher gegangen war als 1.55V)


----------



## RoccoESA (7. Februar 2011)

im Monitor - die CPU-Voltage auf "ignore" setzen


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Februar 2011)

Doch so einfach 
Allerbesten Dank


----------



## Moose83 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte gerade eine GT240 flashen, die hat aber einen Schreibschutz Wie hebe ich den auf?

Edit, gefunden, nvflash --protectoff


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber könnte dem Team nützen! (Punktemäßig)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...t-88gt-76gt-4850-e6300-40-komplett-wakue.html

MFG


----------



## Turrican (8. Februar 2011)

Na, da werde ich auch mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Februar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber könnte dem Team nützen! (Punktemäßig)
> 
> ...



Und dir geldmäßig oder wie 

Meint ihr ein vMem Mod auf der GTX260 lohnt sich? Der hat Standard 1,88V und geht so bis ~1250MHz (das waren mal 1280 aber das bekam ihm wohl nicht so gut^^)
GPU geht bei 1,12V mit 730MHz durchn Vantage und mit 1,23V schafft sies auch mit 765-770MHz (Stock NV: 576, Stock PoV: 650)


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Februar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber könnte dem Team nützen! (Punktemäßig)
> MFG





Turrican schrieb:


> Na, da werde ich auch mal zuschlagen.



Jetzt bin aber mal gespannt, wie du dich noch aus der Nummer retten möchtest


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Februar 2011)

Ach ich bin 2,20m groß und mach 1000 Liegestütze am Stück..ich werds überleben


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Februar 2011)

Ich meinte eigtl. Turrican 

Du bietest etwas, was für unser Team gut sein könnte und wer meldet sich daraufhin 

(ich bin auch 2,20m, aber breit und nimm 10000Kcal am Stück zu mir...)


----------



## Turrican (8. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigtl. Turrican
> 
> Du bietest etwas, was für unser Team gut sein könnte und wer meldet sich daraufhin


öhm, das habe ich wohl überlesen


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Februar 2011)

^^Ich denke mal es darf jeder zulangen, ich fand es nur interessant und amüsant (wenn man beide Posts liest)


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2011)

Achso..

Naja er war halt schneller un wenn er unter meinen Ergebnissen bleibt bringt es uns auch mehr Punkte 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2011)

8800GTS 640MB@Wakü ist da... Was machen gute Karten an Takt out of the box?


----------



## Mega Rage (9. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 8800GTS 640MB@Wakü ist da... Was machen gute Karten an Takt out of the box?



komm drauf an...
ist der Chip A2 oder A3 Revision
A3 ist deutlich besser


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2011)

Ist leider ein A2 Chip...


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Februar 2011)

621/1620 und 1000 auf dem RAM sind gute Startpunkte. Mit wakü vlt gleich alles eine stufe höher (648/1720)


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2011)

Okay thx  Werd sowieso nen vMod löten, aber @stock werd ich das erstmal ins Auge fassen. Vielleicht sind mit Mod @Wakü dann so um die 750-800MHz machbar wenn der Chip mitspielt.


----------



## RoccoESA (9. Februar 2011)

hab die 4870 noch mal auffer SB nachbehandelt 

3DMark06
3DMark05
Aquamark


----------



## Moose83 (9. Februar 2011)

Du legst dich zur Zeit richtig ins Zeug Weiter so!!!
Zum Thema GTX Overclocking, einfach loslegen und benchen


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2011)

Es ist einfach krank was man mit einem sehr guten 2600K alles anstellen kann, da kuschen die 980X doch glatt 

MFG


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich glaube du kannst jede graka@stock nehmen in kombination mit nem geil getakteten 2600k, und kriegst punkte  hmm gibt es eig sb board mir agp?


----------



## Moose83 (9. Februar 2011)

Für GraKa @Stock bekomme ich mit meinem Gulfi auch dicke Punkte, und 06er und Vantage kommt der 2600 nicht ran


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Februar 2011)

Mit dem 06er wäre ich nicht ganz so laut


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2011)

Jep ^^
Also Standard-Clocks sind ja 500/800, Karte hat ein SSC BIOS drauf mit 576/900, bin jetzt grade bei den vorgeschlagenen 648/999 und schau mal mit wie viel er durch den 06er will.

Ich glaub aber ich muss den Kühler nochmal checken... Der Durchfluss ist sowas von in den Keller gegangen und die Karte hat schon 37°C im Idle  (47° im Furmark, Wassertemp 22°). Soviel hatte ich mit meiner 4870x2 nach 9 Stunden Furmark nicht (da warens 35° oder sowas)

Edit: Allererstes Ergebnis: http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._3dmark06_geforce_8800_gts_640_mb_14749_marks
Unter Win7 und halt komplett unoptimiert ^^ Mit 675 kackt aber leider der Treiber ab... Aber was solls da ist noch Platz nach oben


----------



## Moose83 (9. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mit dem 06er wäre ich nicht ganz so laut



Da will ich mich jetzt auch nicht streiten Ich hab halt jetzt den Gulfi, und nächste Woche genügend Karten, um noch mal 200 Punkte+ fürs Team zu Benchen


----------



## RedCobra (9. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> hab die 4870 noch mal auffer SB nachbehandelt
> 
> 3DMark06
> 3DMark05
> Aquamark


 

Nice Uwe  ist halt der richtige Chip in den richtigen händen! Damit kann nicht jeder um, auch mit sonen Chip.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2011)

Und dann mit 5750MHz durch den 06er, da krieg ich zittrige Hände von 
Meiner macht das nicht mal mit 5200MHz, egal welche Spannung (auch keine Chance mit 1,6V+) -.-


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

Was is eig schon wieder mitm Bot los? ^^


----------



## Matti OC (10. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Und dann mit 5750MHz durch den 06er, da krieg ich zittrige Hände von
> Meiner macht das nicht mal mit 5200MHz, egal welche Spannung (auch keine Chance mit 1,6V+) -.-



Hi, mein SB geht auch so schlecht und ich hab schon 3 SB getestet,
mir kommt es vor ob es am Board liegt. ( ich hab mir ein anderes bestellt).

lg Matti

PS: Rocco, auch mit 550 MHz weniger CPU Power kann ich ganz gut mit halten. 
Freakezoit, spielt blad mit @ SB Power.
*http://hwbot.org/community/user/freakezoit*
ich glaube, in diese Woche machen wir in der Community ranking  40k voll.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2011)

CB=Candy Bridge? Computerbase? Coldbug? oder was?  
Das mit dem Board kann schon sein, bei mir ist es zb auch vollkommen wayne, ob ich HT an habe oder nicht, bei Punkt 5,28Ghz ist Schicht.


----------



## Lower (10. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

worauf deutet ein langer Piepston bei der Grafikkarte hin? Stromversorgung ist auszuschließen, alles sitzt passt und hat Luft 

lg Lower


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

Defekt 
Oder is das bei allen Karten so?


----------



## Lower (10. Februar 2011)

Nöp,

also um es genauer zu schildern:

Es ist eine MSI 5770 Hawk.

Wenn ich den Kühler entferne und den Pot draufgebe kommt nach einer kurzen Zeit (meist im Bootbildschirm) ein langer, durchgehender Piepston. Da auf dem Board kein Lautsprecher ist, kann es nur die GPU sein.

Bootversuch in allen möglichen PCI-e Slots habe ich schon versucht, extra Stromstecker vom Board sind auch angeschlossen, die GPU sitzt auch fest im Slot drinnen. Pot hat auch Kontakt zur GPU selbst. 

Am Lüfter kanns doch nicht liegen oder?

lg Lower


----------



## Matti OC (10. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> CB=Candy Bridge? Computerbase? Coldbug? oder was?
> Das mit dem Board kann schon sein, bei mir ist es zb auch vollkommen wayne, ob ich HT an habe oder nicht, bei Punkt 5,28Ghz ist Schicht.



oh sorry, ich habs geändert 

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn Saft druff is, bleibt eig nur defekt Lovro 
Welche Karte ist denn die glückliche ? Wenns Green Spirit ist führt das Forum die Lynchjustiz wieder ein 

*edit* ah zu spät


----------



## Lower (10. Februar 2011)

Ne, wenn ich sie zurückbaue dann funzt es ganz normal 

Ich habe echt keinen Plan mehr, alles mögliche durchprobiert :S


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2011)

Probier doch mal nen Lüfter anzuschließen  Mein PC bootet auch nicht, wenn ich keinen CPU Lüfter dran habe... Wär ja das einzig logische wenn die Karte beim Zurückbauen auf Luft wieder funzt.

Edit: Was so ein dämliches OS an Punkten bringen kann beim 06er  (HWBot)
Edit2: Einmal 05er laufen lassen und gleich wieder 17,4 dazu ^^ 400 Boints


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

Sockel A scheint sich doch noch etwas zu lohnen
theLamer's 3020.36 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred @ 3020.4MHz

Gruß


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2011)

Feines Teil.
Auf  wieviel Grad hälst du den mit der SS?

Edit:
Achja, mit CPUZ 1.55 bekommst du auch eine gültige Validierung, 1.56 ist 
da in Bezug auf S.462 ein wenig buggy.


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

so um die -40°


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat der Ghettochiller ja schon ~10Mhz an FSB gebracht. 
Wie stark skaliert der denn subzero?


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

ganz ok... ich komm ja auch leider nicht tiefer mit der Temperatur


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2011)

Da geh ich mal von aus, sonst würd sich das ja auch nicht lohnen.
Was hat der unter Luft gemacht - Daten,Zahlen,Fakten.

Ich mein - so ne Singlestage ist ja noch bezahlbar.
Und da ich jedes mal 40Km gurken bis ich an Dice komm wäre das doch mal ne Alternative.
Auch in Bezug auf einen zukünftigen SB, mehr als ne SS braucht der ja definitiv nicht.


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

Hm Luft nur kurz angetestet, so um die 2600 MHz? Also schon deutlich mehr mit SS.
Das Ding lohnt sich für Bencher eigentlich schon, bei 10-12x DICE zahlst das gleiche (Zumindest Trockeneis-Direkt).


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2011)

Dice selber ist billig,vor allem brauchst du ja kaum was für die kleinen Dinger.
Das teure daran ist die fahrerei und die Zeit die dabei drauf geht.
80 Km Landstraße dauert hier schon mal leicht zwei Stunden.

Woher hast du deine wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## theLamer (10. Februar 2011)

Na ok letzter Post hier, genaueres kannst dann per PN erfahren.
Ist ne gebrauchte DimasTech SingleStage... von einem Forenmember, der ihn wiederum von einem Administrator hat, der Dimastech persönlich kennt. So.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2011)

hey leute, mal ne frage am rande:

gibts von der nvidia 8800er reihe auch so spezial OC karten, wie z.b. die msi lighning oder asus mars?
hab bisher nur die amp! von zotac gefunden.


----------



## mAlkAv (11. Februar 2011)

Von der 8800GT gibt es die EVGA Akimbo, die hat die Stromversorgung von der GTS an Board, sprich keine brachliegende 3. Phase.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Das freut einen doch, wenn man den OCP lötet  - noch nen Widerstand mehr, wo es doch eh schon so eng ist da ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Februar 2011)

Man,ich hol im Schnitt jede Woche 30 Punkte und rutsch trotzdem immer weiter ab.
Ich glaub ich muss das Tempo mal ein wenig anziehen.
Zum Teufel mit den neuen. 
Weiter machen.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Ich merk das auch schon... muss auch weiterbenchen. Zum Glück ist noch einiges vorhanden...
Heute erstmal den 2200+ weiterbenchen, sollte eig überall Platz 2 drin sein außer PCMark.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2011)

auf welchem brett benchst du den? abit?


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Jop Abit NF7-S.
Das Ding nervt mich aber im Moment, er macht immer RAM-Teiler 2:1... egal was ich einstelle. BIOS Reset ect, egal. So kann ich nicht benchen... ka was da los is.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Ok Leute, frage am Rande. Ich habs eben geschafft mein Asus P6T hochzujagen. Nen kleines Metallsplitter (kp woher der kam) hat den PWM kurzgeschlossen und mir is der Widerstand hochgegangen, ganzschöner Knall gestunken wie Sau und der Widerstand ist netmehr da 
So, ich hatte eig vor SB zu überspringen, hab mich damit kaum beschäftigt deswegen die Frage. Was würd mich denn der aktuell beste SB zusammen mit nem guten bis sehr guten OC-Board (vorzugsweise Asus) kosten ?


----------



## Lower (11. Februar 2011)

450€ - i7 2600K + P8P67 Pro

Das Setup reicht vollkommen und da OC nicht mehr so eine Frage des Boards ist, ist das eigentlich recht gut! 

günstiger fährst du aber sicher mit einem neuen Board 

lg Lower


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Mhm ok, was sagen die anderen dazu ? GRad die SB besitzer ? *schiel zu RoccoEsA*
Wa würd ich denn noch ca für meinen i7 DO Batch 3924A390 kriegen ? Lief bis 5.02 Ghz, danach hat immer das Board limitiert.


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Für den i7 denke ich mal maximal 140-150€... Kommt auch drauf an wo (Luxx und ebay tendenziell mehr als hier - je nachdem auch wie er 4 GHz und  4 GHz UC schafft)

Bei SB brauchst du echt Glück, um ne richtige gute CPU zu erwischen... davon abgesehen sind durchschnittlich übertaktbare SBs natürlich besser als nen 920er.

Und: Du kannst immer 5 GHz benchen und brauchst dafür kein subzero. Sollte für dich eig nen Vorteil sein. Ich persönlich würde nich nochma nen X58-Board holen. Da gibs für den 920er eh nur das Classified (mit dem R3E geht 2D ganz gut, 3D aber nicht gut wegen dem QPI Link). Und das is schon teuer.

Und bevor Don_Dan sich hier meldet: Ich weiß, dass dein R3E ganz gut geht auch 3D, aber der Druchschnitt is nunmal deutlich schlechter.


----------



## RoccoESA (11. Februar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mhm ok, was sagen die anderen dazu ? GRad die SB besitzer ? *schiel zu RoccoEsA*



danke für die Lorbeeren 

Ich meine tatsächlich, das derzeit (ausser im Vantage) kein Weg an den SB vorbei geht, wenn es darum geht Punkte einzuheimsen - und die (wie schon angesprochene) deutlich einfachere Kühlung ist ja eigentlich auch schon ein "Drübernachdenken" wert.

150EUR würde auch ich für realistisch erachten


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2011)

Die 8800er sind ja Punktemaschinen  

Masterchief79's 69413 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 648/1053MHz
Masterchief79's 83469 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
Masterchief79's 49235 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
Masterchief79's 28788 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
Masterchief79's 17319 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1053MHz
Masterchief79's 8058 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 648/1053MHz

vMem Mod und Dice kommt bald...  Bis aufn Vantage ist schon was bei rumgekommen, und immerhin nur @h2o...

//Frink&zcei wie stehts?


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Jo vielen Dank. Nochmal nen X58 Board will ich mir halt net kaufen aus oben besagten Gründen.
Jo, dann werde ich mir wohl die von Lower vorgeschlagene Kombi kaufen und hoffen, dass ich meinen 920 gut loskrieg. Oder gibts ein bessres Board ? grad vom UEFI her damit kenn ich mich net aus, manche hersteller haben damit ja wohl auch nen bisserl ins Klo gegriffen.
Dann lohnt sich auchmalwieder meine Wakü, wenn sich bei SB wirklich alles über 0° abspielt.


----------



## Lower (11. Februar 2011)

Boards spielen bei SB kaum eine Rolle, teilweise gab es negative Berichte bei MSI oder Gigabyte, dass die Speicher nicht so gut laufen.

Ich habe einen Rechner für einen Freund zusammengeschraubt und einen Blick ins Bios geworfen, es ist leicht und man findet sich gut zurecht! 

lg Lower


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ins Bios oder ins Uefi ?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Februar 2011)

das UEFI sieht genau so aus wie das BIOS nur etwas bunter und mit Maussteuerung. Wenn du die ASUS BIOSe kennst findest du dich bei UEFI im Advanced Modus sofort zurecht


----------



## Lower (11. Februar 2011)

Jop meinte UEFI


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Alls kla, dann wird die HW heute abend bestellt und wenn alles klappt nächsten Samstag eingebencht.
Das frisst meine finanziellen Reserven aber bis auf 10€ auf -.- So ein Müll. Nja passiert hoffen wir dass es ein 5.8er SB wird 

für das Geld hätte ich mir auch den kompletten Green Spirit von Lower kaufen können, is inner Bucht grad für 565€ weggegangen 

*edit* Boa Müll, gibts das P8P67 Pro auch irgendwo verfügbar ?


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn er 5.8 GHz macht, kannst ihn gleich an mich weiterverkaufen mit 20% Gewinn


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2011)

20% Gewinn wird da nicht reichen! 
Wenn du einen hast der 5,8GHz durch die Benches geht sind mindest!!! 500€-1000€ drinne.
Denk mal an Vivi und seinen E8600 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2011)

Mindestens 50%  Die guten gehen im Luxx so zwischen 400 und 500€ raus... 450€ etwa wenn man ne CPU hat, die 5GHz bei 1,38V primestable macht. Gibt auch einen B076, der hat 5GHz bei 1,34V primestable gemacht, dafür kriegst du garantiert zwei neue 
Und es gibt weltweit doch nur ne handvoll CPUs, die wirklich 5,8GHz machen. 500€+...

Wobei die C124er die Marke nach oben schieben werden 

//@late ^^ wobei ich jetzt von ner 5,8GHz vali ausgegangen bin


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Jop ich ebenso und die 20% waren auch nur so aus Spaß gesagt... denke nicht, dass irgendwer so ne CPU hergibt.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn du so einen hast musst du Ihn auch in den Foren anbieten, wo Leute mit zuviel Geld vorbeikommen...ala Bot-Leader ^^

PS: *Jeder* ist käuflich! Bei dem richtigem Preis 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Alls kla, dann wird die HW heute abend bestellt und wenn alles klappt nächsten Samstag eingebencht.
> Das frisst meine finanziellen Reserven aber bis auf 10€ auf -.- So ein Müll. Nja passiert hoffen wir dass es ein 5.8er SB wird
> 
> für das Geld hätte ich mir auch den kompletten Green Spirit von Lower kaufen können, is inner Bucht grad für 565€ weggegangen
> ...



Verfügbar? Mein Großhändler hat über 200 Stück mit 1155 Sockel rum liegen. Angeblich darf er sie laut Intel nicht ausliefern. (Stand 11.02.11 16:30)


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2011)

Na Bravo, eig wollten Zcei und ich nächstes We benchen und dann kommt so ein Müll bei rum xD
Irgendwie hab ich langsam das Gefühl, dass Gott kein OC Fan ist, ich hab monatelang nichtmehr gebencht 
Hast du ne AHnung wann die verfügbar sein werden ?


----------



## theLamer (11. Februar 2011)

Gott lässt gerade Prime über dich laufen und guckt ob du stabil dabei bleibst.


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2011)

Bei normalen Händlern sind sie ja zum Teil verfügbar. 
Ich nehme an, das die Großhändler die nicht rausgeben weil die natürlich einige Hundert von denen rum liegen haben. (Garantieabwicklung?)


----------



## Moose83 (11. Februar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Man,ich hol im Schnitt jede Woche 30 Punkte und rutsch trotzdem immer weiter ab.
> Ich glaub ich muss das Tempo mal ein wenig anziehen.
> Zum Teufel mit den neuen.
> Weiter machen.



Yep, rund 300 Punkte in einem Monat


----------



## Semih91 (11. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Gott lässt gerade Prime über dich laufen und guckt ob du stabil dabei bleibst.





Das hätte keiner so gut ausdrücken können, wie du theLamer


----------



## Mega Rage (11. Februar 2011)

Mal so ne Frage am Rande:

Welche Temperatur habt ihr, wenn ihr mit Dice bencht, am Potboden?
Ich hab so ca. -66°C mit nem E8600 auf 1,7V (Vollast)


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2011)

Hatte ich auch, passt also 

PS: Kommt aber auch immer drauf an wo die Messstelle ist.

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (11. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und bevor Don_Dan sich hier meldet: Ich weiß, dass dein R3E ganz gut geht auch 3D, aber der Druchschnitt is nunmal deutlich schlechter.



Moi? 
( Jetzt musst' ich mich doch mal melden... )
Ich hab weder ein R3E,noch einen i7, und auch noch nie damit gebencht.
Kannst gerne in mein HWBot-Profil schauen!


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, passt also
> 
> PS: Kommt aber auch immer drauf an wo die Messstelle ist.
> 
> MFG



hi, warum ist das hier von dir, noch nicht berechnend :

Icke&Er's 178303 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 929/1007MHz

lg Matti

edit: du hast es zweimal eingetragen, wäre vllt besser wenn du einen davon löschst


----------



## Moose83 (12. Februar 2011)

Was empfielt sich als günstige aber gute Lösung mit starkem Lüfter für die Geforce 8400, 8500, 8600 und 8800GS? Soll halt nicht viel kosten Der hier z.B.?Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro
Da steht aber nix von ner 8400GS.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2011)

Da reicht doch eigentlich der Standard-(Passiv?)Kühler, da stellste dann nen Delta neben oder so und dann reicht das ^^
Wie wärs mit dem: Scythe GentleTyphoon 5400, 120x120x25mm, 5400rpm, 253.67m³/h, 50.5dB(A) (D1225C12B7AP-31) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

PS: Brauchste noch nen NB Lüfter? Papst 252N 25x25x8mm, 9000rpm, 3.2m³/h, 15dB(A), Kugellager | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## fuzz3l (12. Februar 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Moi?
> ( Jetzt musst' ich mich doch mal melden... )
> Ich hab weder ein R3E,noch einen i7, und auch noch nie damit gebencht.
> Kannst gerne in mein HWBot-Profil schauen!



Er meint vermutlich mich


----------



## theLamer (12. Februar 2011)

Hm ka wer das war, auf jeden Fall hat mir mal einer dazwischengefunkt als ich meinte R3E wäre für 3D nix und nen Link zu irgendwas mit 235 MHz BCLK gezeigt... 
Trotzdem gilt für den 920er im Durchschnitt vor allem für 3D immer noch Classified >> R3E
2D nehmen sie sich meiner Meinung nichts, da könnte das R3E sogar besser sein.


----------



## Moose83 (12. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Da reicht doch eigentlich der Standard-(Passiv?)Kühler, da stellste dann nen Delta neben oder so und dann reicht das ^^
> Wie wärs mit dem: Scythe GentleTyphoon 5400, 120x120x25mm, 5400rpm, 253.67m³/h, 50.5dB(A) (D1225C12B7AP-31) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> PS: Brauchste noch nen NB Lüfter? Papst 252N 25x25x8mm, 9000rpm, 3.2m³/h, 15dB(A), Kugellager | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



Die NB ist wassergekült Für das Geld, was dein Lüfter kostet, bekomme ich aber schon einen guten Kühler


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Februar 2011)

@Matti

Glückwunsch zu den 5000 ...


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> @Matti
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den 5000 ...



danke,  vllt bekomme ich noch dieses WE 194 punkte zusammen 

lg Matti


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

@masterchief diese Papst lüfter sind so übertreiben ^^ PCGH in Gefahr Video: Mega-Papst-Lüfter im Test - PCGH in Gefahr, Luftstrom Messung


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, ich kenne das Video ^^ Die Deltas sind aber noch krasser 

So, zu meiner GTX260, da es dafür keinen OVP Mod gibt und die Karte schon bei 1,24V abschaltet, müssen eben noch unkonventionellere Mittel her  Hab nen VID Mod gelötet (danke nochmal malkav!), der die Standard-3D-Spannung um 0,2V angehoben hat.
Hab aus Versehen nen Widerstand mit der Lötspitze mitgenommen, aber den hab ich dann einfach durch nen Draht ersetzt und Karte läuft wieder. ^^
Jetzt gehts mal wieder ans Benchen - ich hoffe der Standardkühler packt die 1,35 statt 1,12V


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2011)

sagt mal wie hoch kann man eigl die spannung bei net 7900gt drehen?
1,2V sind standard. komme dabei von 450 auf 560mhz core. bei 1,5V sind ca 600mhz drinne.
bei hwbot sehe ich aber welche, die über 750mhz @ air haben oO


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Februar 2011)

Beim Standarddesign kommst du eh nicht über 1,55V, ansonsten musst du einen von diesen Miniwiderständen Austauschen - ist nicht jedermanns Sache..
Die 1,55 reichten bei meiner übrigens so für 710-715 Mhz, bis 600 bin ich schon im Standardtrimm gekommen.
Wenn die 1,5 bei dir nur 600 bringen lohnts den Aufwand für die Karte nicht.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2011)

Hi, mit guten Luftkühler und Vcore 1,55 sollten alle 7900 GT/ GS über 700 MHz gehen.

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Februar 2011)

Hat da mal einer einen Link zu einem Vmod? Habe hier auch eine Asus 7900GT liegen, aber habe nur Mods gefunden wo ich die Widerstände tauschen muss.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2011)

ich hab ne XFX ohne referenzdesign. kann mir aber echt net vorstellen, dass die so dermaßen schlecht zu übertakten ist.
da kenn ich von XFX anderes.


----------



## oanvoanc (12. Februar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> danke,  vllt bekomme ich noch dieses WE 194 punkte zusammen
> 
> lg Matti



gratuliere alter haudegen


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2011)

danke   und was macht so dein neues Team 

http://hwbot.org/community/country/austria/overclocker

*OC King Austria*


----------



## oanvoanc (12. Februar 2011)

danke, aber bei uns sind nicht so viele aktive wie hier


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2011)

yo, wir sind ein echt krankes Team,

grüße mal oxyyy, basco und BullyPLL, ich halte euch hier einen Platz warm 

lg Matti


----------



## oanvoanc (12. Februar 2011)

haha, werd ich machen! 
und ja keine falschen hoffnungen machen


----------



## Moose83 (12. Februar 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> yo, wir sind ein echt krankes Team,
> 
> grüße mal oxyyy, basco und BullyPLL, ich halte euch hier einen Platz warm
> 
> lg Matti



Yo, da hast du recht, was ich alleine für Ausgaben aktuell für neue GraKa habe, ist echt extreme, so wie unser Forum


----------



## Turrican (12. Februar 2011)

Auch hallo


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2011)

hi, karl noch wach

lg


----------



## Turrican (13. Februar 2011)

natürlich matti, ich bin immer bei der arbeit.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2011)

ja klar, Sockel 7 dauert immer etwas   ( Spaß) 

achte auf Sam, er will dich einholen. 

lg


----------



## Turrican (13. Februar 2011)

ja sockel 7 ist recht zäh. 
Ja, muss wohl wieder etwas gas geben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2011)

Mist, die HD5970 hat ja von Haus aus diesen Schutzmechanismus, ähnlich OCP. Wenn die Karte zu viel Strom zieht, schaltet der Treiber sie ab (System läuft aber weiter).
Komme mit dem Ding mit 965/1000 bei 1,25V Spannung durchn Vantage, aber nicht mehr mit 965/1000 und 1,3V. -.-
Durch einen Treiberbug (nach der Neuinstallation) war Crossfire komischerweise ausgeschaltet, obwohl das eigentlich gar nicht möglich ist. Jedenfalls hab ich mir gedacht, kannste ja dann schnell als 5870 benchen 
Damit ging sie dann bei 1,27V und 1005/1230 noch locker durch den Vantage. Ihr wisst nicht zufällig, ob man diesen Überstromschutz irgendwie abschalten kann?

Edit: WTF  Hab mich grade dran erinnert, dass ich eigentlich Vantage benchen wollte und eben dafür die CPU auf 5100MHz getaktet habe, aber dann hab ichs vergessen und über 2 Stunden lang Metro 2033 gezockt  
Verplantheit ftw...


----------



## theLamer (13. Februar 2011)

So, ich setze grad nen OS auf und teste danach mal ganz kurz meine guten Cedar Mill CPUs an... hoffe da gehen mindestens 6100-6200 MHz @ 1.65V mit Singlestage. Das Ding kühlt natürlich in dem Bereich nicht mehr angemessen.
(Cedar Mill heizt viel mehr als nen i7... krank)

(guter CM -> 5625B516, nen sehr ähnlichen hat Alriin auch gehabt)

EDIT: Maaan, erstma VCore-Mod abgemacht, das Ding ist mit Mod bei der Windows-Installation mit Boxed-Kühler ja so hilfreich wie Brüste an ner Nonne -,-

edit2: Viel zu warm, Spannung keine Ahnung. Ich will die jetzt auch nicht verheizen, warte lieber auf LN2...


----------



## Moose83 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mit einer 8400GS absolut kein Glück gehabt. Die war nen Schuß ein Ofen, im warsten Sinne. Karte bekommen-defekt-dann im Ofen gebacken und sie ging wieder. Aber die hat für den Bot 0 Wert, ging mieß zu takten
Jetzt probier ich mein Glück mit ner 8500GT 256MB


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2011)

War bei meiner genauso, dann auf AF gegangen und nachm Mod gefragt - der war falsch und is abgeraucht 
Seit dem entwickel ich meine Mods für unbekannte Karten einfach selber, wenn es die entsprechenden Datenblätter der ICs gibt (was zu 99% der Fall ist). Ist ja auch immer das gleiche Vorgehen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

wasn das fürn board lamer?


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2011)

oLOl das is jetzt nich dein Ernst... guck doch ma in die zweite Zeile vom POST du Blindfisch 

(still looking 4 P5E3 Premium....)


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

verdammt 
naja nicht ausgeschlafen. das wirkt sich dann auf den ganzen tag aus.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Februar 2011)

Welcher Treiber bringt am meisten bei den ganzen Nvidia 8000er?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Für die G80 imho eindeutig der 169.21.
Für die G92 gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinander.
Aber auch da ist der 169.21 nicht schlechteste.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Februar 2011)

Und was ist mit G84/G86?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Pff, keine Ahnung.
Wälz halt mal die Top-Ergebnisse im Bot durch.
Immer ein probates Mittel wenn man keine Zeit oder Lust zum Testen hat.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Februar 2011)

so bin auch wieder fleissig gewesen natürlich alles @ Air 

*CPU-Z* - *4811.96 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4812MHz)
*0.5* points 
*PCMark 2005* - *5141 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4319MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.6* points 
*PiFast* - *48.86 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4619MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*0.8* points 
*SuperPi* - *35sec 747ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4656MHz)
*1* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *32min 27sec 859ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4571MHz)
*0.1* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *37min 24sec 781ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4499MHz)
*0.5* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *1min 9sec 280ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 341 @4583MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1.5* points 


*CPU-Z* - *4887.69 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4887.7MHz)
*1 *points
*PCMark 2005* - *6600 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4445MHz)
*1.1* + *0.4* points 
*PiFast* - *48.23 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4480MHz)
*0.1* points 
*SuperPi* - *27sec 94ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4770MHz)
*0.7* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *25min 42sec 203ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4480MHz)
*0.1* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *31min 14sec 421ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4480MHz)
*0.1* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *56sec 968ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 640 @4666MHz)
*0.9* points 

mfg stefan


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Deinen Fleiß in Ehren.
Aber wenn du dich ein wenig mit den Tweaks beschäftigst würde da schon einiges mehr bei raus kommen.
Teilweise hast du mehr Takt aber eine schlechtere Zeit.
Und wenn du dir einen Wasserkühler, eine Pumpe und ein wenig Eiswasser besorgst könntest du für kleines Geld ein paar Mhz mehr raus holen die dich dann in die Ränge bringen bei denen es mehr Punkte gibt.
Oder du mußt dir die Sachen raus suchen die auch unter Luft Punkte bringen.
Mich würd das frustrieren.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2011)

Hm der Celeron 341 hat ja ne Performance... hab bei Sockel A im 1M nur 2 sec mehr und über nen GHz weniger - beim Intel-optimierten SuperPi 
theLamer's 37sec 953ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred @ 2869MHz


----------



## blackbolt (14. Februar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Deinen Fleiß in Ehren.
> Aber wenn du dich ein wenig mit den Tweaks beschäftigst würde da schon einiges mehr bei raus kommen.
> Teilweise hast du mehr Takt aber eine schlechtere Zeit.
> Und wenn du dir einen Wasserkühler, eine Pumpe und ein wenig Eiswasser besorgst könntest du für kleines Geld ein paar Mhz mehr raus holen die dich dann in die Ränge bringen bei denen es mehr Punkte gibt.
> ...



liegt auch viel drann das ich nur ein scheiss kingston ram habe und nur ddr2

viele ergebnisse sind halt auf nem ddr3 board

und so viel schlechter als die anderen mit den mhz werten bin ich ja auch nicht und die meisten unter luft und wasser schlage ich ja auch

die wakü die ich mir billig gekauft habe ist viel schlechter als der prolimatech

ich bin mit meinem benchsys vor ein paar tagen in die kühltruhe umgezogen da kann ich etwa 3-4stunden zwischen -15°C und -10°C halten 
bei mehr als -15°C setzt der prolimatech sowieso aus

es ist eine 480l kühltruhe und sie geht bis minus 50°C 
und was auch noch gut ist der kellerstrom geht aufs ganze haus
jetzt hat wenigstens jeder ausm haus was davon

mfg stefan

ps der pentium 4 640 war sowieso nicht so toll


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Februar 2011)

@Schnitzel: Kann ich nur zustimmen. Die ganze Hardware die du da hast, da lässt sich so viel rausholen, mach das mal ruhig  Sind doch bestimmt immer zwischen 1 und 10 Punkte jedes Eregbnis drin. 
Hab jetzt ca. 4-5 Wochen lang bissel CPUs und Grakas gebencht (GTX260 -> 105 Points|8800GTS 640MB -> ~100 Points|HD5970 -> ~60 Points|HD5770 ~ 70 Points|X3100 (Laptop!) -> 14 Points|E3400 -> 9 Points (mangelnde Konkurrenz)|E4300 -> 20,6 Points etc.) Also selbst die CPUs ohne Subzero ein paar Pünktchen. Und ich würd an deiner Stelle echt mal auf DICE/ne SS/mehr Grakas umsteigen 
Was ich nur sagen will, wenn man auf Punkte aus ist, muss man vorher erst im Bot gucken wie so die Konkurrenz aussieht  Und sich auch länger mit der Hardware beschäftigen, es dauert ganz schön wenn man das Graka-Limit finden will und nach jeden 2-3MHz nen neuen 3D Mark Run machen darf. Aber nur das gibt dann letztendlich auch Punkte 

Ohne mir die ganze Zeit den Arsch abzufrieren, sondern bei lauschigen 26°C Zimmertemperatur 

Edit: Und der Ram spielt auch eigentlich nur bei SuperPi ne Rolle, und im AM3, aber den benchst du ja sowieso weniger


----------



## blackbolt (14. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Schnitzel: Kann ich nur zustimmen. Die ganze Hardware die du da hast, da lässt sich so viel rausholen, mach das mal ruhig  Sind doch bestimmt immer zwischen 1 und 10 Punkte jedes Eregbnis drin.
> Hab jetzt ca. 4-5 Wochen lang bissel CPUs und Grakas gebencht (GTX260 -> 105 Points|8800GTS 640MB -> ~100 Points|HD5970 -> ~60 Points|HD5770 ~ 70 Points|X3100 (Laptop!) -> 14 Points|E3400 -> 9 Points (mangelnde Konkurrenz)|E4300 -> 20,6 Points etc.) Also selbst die CPUs ohne Subzero ein paar Pünktchen. Und ich würd an deiner Stelle echt mal auf DICE/ne SS/mehr Grakas umsteigen
> Was ich nur sagen will, wenn man auf Punkte aus ist, muss man vorher erst im Bot gucken wie so die Konkurrenz aussieht  Und sich auch länger mit der Hardware beschäftigen, es dauert ganz schön wenn man das Graka-Limit finden will und nach jeden 2-3MHz nen neuen 3D Mark Run machen darf. Aber nur das gibt dann letztendlich auch Punkte
> 
> ...



was willst du mir erzählen die points hast du auch nur wegen der sandy b...

mit meinem e4300 habe ich unter luft mehr points geholt als du
*CPU-Z* - *3888.07 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @3888.1MHz)
*11.5* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit meinem kack e8400 habe ich auch nur 1600 points weniger im 01 mit der 8800gts 640mb 
*3DMark2001 SE* - *81759 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @720/1107MHz)
*15.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie du siehst habe ich auch schon fast 100 medallien ( in 6monaten) also kann ich auch nicht so schlecht sein

die sb werde ich mir auch noch zulegen dann werden wir sehen wo der hammer hängt

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

SO hab mal beim ADM contest mitgemacht. Ist alles regelkomform was ich gemacht hab?

AMD 'Eyes On The Prize' Target Challenge

bei so viel regeln übersieht man da schonmal was.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Februar 2011)

Wollte mich nicht pimpen^^ Der E4300 hatte leider bei 3666MHz ne Wall, der brauchte da erst 1,44V, da steckt noch ne Menge Potenzial drin  Und klar, deine Arbeit in Ehren  Ich denke nur, dass da teilweise noch mehr machbar wäre 
Edit: Bahaha was haben die denn gerauch bei HWBot xD Gibts ne unsinnigere Challenge?!


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

Ich find die Challange spitze: MSI karte von AMD hab ich und rest is egal 
hab zwar gute 2 stunden für den score gebraucht, aber mal gucken was raus wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> mit meinem e4300 habe ich unter luft mehr points geholt als du



E 4300 ist ein gutes Stichwort, den hab ich nämlich gerade selber unter den Fittichen gehabt.
Du hast ja einen wirklich guten erwischt der auch unter Luft richtig gut geht.
Nehmen wir mal SuperPi 1m

Dein Ergebnis mit 3819Mhz und 6,1Punkten
Blackbolt's 15sec 531ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3819MHz
Mein Ergebnis mit 3615 Mhz und 8,5 Punkten.
Schnitzel_12000's 15sec 312ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3615.5MHz
Und hier ein Ergebnis mit 3801 mhz  und13,7 Punkten das zeigt wo es hin gehen kann.
ivan992's 14sec 640ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3801MHz

Alle Ergebnisse mit DDR2.
Da was sie Unterscheidet ist die Qualität der Rams und ein wenig Tweaken.
Gute Rams bekommt du für 25-30€ auf den Marktplätzen, für 2D würden sogar 2x256MB reichen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber du bringst dich selber um die Früchte deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

und erstmal das hochladen der tausend ergebnisse.... dass er da überhaupt lust zu hat 

tweaken?
mach mal nen paar vorschläge.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

Nenenene, so einfach nu auch nicht.
Steht alles hier - Hwbot-Teamforum - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Selber lesen bildet.......mehr.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Februar 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> E 4300 ist ein gutes Stichwort, den hab ich nämlich gerade selber unter den Fittichen gehabt.
> Du hast ja einen wirklich guten erwischt der auch unter Luft richtig gut geht.
> Nehmen wir mal SuperPi 1m
> 
> ...



also wenn ich mir die 2 scores anschaue dann tweake ich eigentlich schon nicht schlecht

*10.                             *                                  26sec 860ms                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          True Monkey                                      Intel                                              Pentium 4 531                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          @4844MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Dice                                                                                                                                                       2.4                                                                                                                                                                                                                   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware                                  * 

 11.                             *                                  27sec 188ms                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          Blackbolt                                      Intel                                              Pentium 4 531                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          @4811MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Air                                                                                                                                                       2.2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware                                 

ich denke mal true monkey weiss schon was er tut 

und was man natürlich auch noch bedenken muss ist das die cpus unter luft irgendwann anfangen zu Throttling gerade im grenzbereich wenn man keine stabilen temps hat

mfg stefan

ps habt ihr euch mal team russia angeschaut was die für points gestern geholt haben mannomann


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Ich werd heute noch ein paar (so ~ 20 denke ich ma) beisteuern, muss noch nen Athlon 2200+ benchen im SuperPI 32M und beide wprimes und dann mal schaun welchen Prozi ich als nächstes nehm.

Naja außer es kommt gerade heute meine 26 Cedar Mills an, dann werd ich mal schauen was damit geht.


----------



## zcei (15. Februar 2011)

Nur 26?  Ich dachte du hättest mehrere Gekauft


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ja auch schon 16 getestet, nen paar gute dabei aber der HAMMER noch nicht... ^^


----------



## zcei (15. Februar 2011)

Das war mehr so Ironie 
Ich weiß ja, dass du auf der Suche bist 
Aber hier mal 16, da mal 26 klingt trotzdem jedes mal gut


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Hier im Forum meldet sich ja fast keiner der solche Celerons hat, da kannst den Thread 100x pushen -,-


----------



## Semih91 (15. Februar 2011)

Vllt haben die ja keine oder die wollen sie nicht hergeben


----------



## Alriin (15. Februar 2011)

Auf eBay bieten sie die teilweise in größeren Stückzahlen an.  Hab dort meine vier 360er her.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Februar 2011)

@thelamer 
habe noch einen celeron 352 
mal schauen wie gut er geht dann kannst du ihn haben
mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Wie ihr das so sagt, hört sich das so einfach an...

Ebay ist immer so ne Sache, meine meisten ebay-Chips sind nicht gut... das ist da quasi leergegrast. TaPaKaH und wer sonst noch haben da die meisten guten weggekauft, der Rest zirkelt da so vor sich hin. Ich seh öfters welche in der Bucht, die ich schon hatte oder sehr ähnliche Batches, die es einfach nicht tun (sehr viele P4 Malays z.B.).
Vor 2 Tagen war mal eine gute CPU drin, die hab ich mir geholt, aber sonst siehts da auch eher düster aus. Dass ich nach gut 40+ CPUs nicht mehr random batches kaufe, sollte klar sein.

Die guten CPUs sind eher versteckt zu haben in irgendwelchen Foren...
Und da ich bereits eine CPU hab, die 7.5 GHz pretested ist, fällt in ebay (fast) alles raus.

@ blackbolt: batch?


----------



## blackbolt (15. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ blackbolt: batch?



hab extra ein bildchen für dich gemacht

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus, wennde den verkaufst -> ich nehm ihn sofort
Teste ihn am besten mal auf max Takt mit realer VCOre (CPU-Z) von ~ 1.45V mit normaler Luftkühlung.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wennde den verkaufst -> ich nehm ihn sofort


ich werde an dich denken
mfg


----------



## Alriin (15. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wie ihr das so sagt, hört sich das so einfach an...
> 
> Ebay ist immer so ne Sache, meine meisten ebay-Chips sind nicht gut... das ist da quasi leergegrast. TaPaKaH und wer sonst noch haben da die meisten guten weggekauft, der Rest zirkelt da so vor sich hin. Ich seh öfters welche in der Bucht, die ich schon hatte oder sehr ähnliche Batches, die es einfach nicht tun (sehr viele P4 Malays z.B.).
> Vor 2 Tagen war mal eine gute CPU drin, die hab ich mir geholt, aber sonst siehts da auch eher düster aus. Dass ich nach gut 40+ CPUs nicht mehr random batches kaufe, sollte klar sein.
> ...



Mein Celeron wurde auf eBay gekauft und dürfte aus einem alten Office-Rechner stammen. Ich halt da eher wenig davon pretested-Dinger zu kaufen.


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Februar 2011)

@ the lamer , kein wunder die Cpu`s von Takapah liegen zu 99.9% bei mir 

glaube knapp 10- 15stk. die hier in einem monat landen bevor sie zu ihm gehn


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Alriin schrieb:


> Mein Celeron wurde auf eBay gekauft und dürfte aus einem alten Office-Rechner stammen. Ich halt da eher wenig davon pretested-Dinger zu kaufen.


Ich ja auch nicht.... aber zeig mir, wo ich einen oder mehrere 5634Bxxx herbekomme - bei ebay sicher nicht.... Wie gesagt manchmal is bei ebay auch was gutes dabei, aber eben nicht oft.
Liegt daran, dass die schlechten rumzikrulieren aber ständig gute rausgefischt werden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2011)

Meinen P4 631 hab ich auch aus nem alten Bürorechner -  das gute ist, wenn die nie geprügelt/belastet werden, haben sie auch besseres OC Potenzial  Also 6,5 will ich mindestens schaffen @Dice, bestenfalls 7GHz, und mit LN2 schauen wir mal. 
Auf eBay landen die Dinger ja auch eigentlich nur, wenn sie schon jemand pretested hat, jedenfalls größtenteils. Quasi jungfräuliche CPUs kriegt man da kaum  Und wie du siehst @theLamer, ist da auch ne ganze Menge Schrott dabei, und auf jeden Fall schonmal Respekt für das Geld/Nerven die du da reinsteckst, diesen Haufen CPUs durchzutesten


----------



## Moose83 (15. Februar 2011)

Bin gerade von Arbeit heim gekommen, und meine Frau sagt mir, du hast Paket bekommen Und was ist drin, eine 8800 Ultra


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

du kannst von DICE und 7 GHz nur träumen, hab ich schonmal gesagt. Sam's (TaPaKaH) Weltrekord-CPU macht auch nicht 7 GHz mit DICE... um die 6400 MHz ist bei guten CHips realistisch.

DICE ist doch viel zu warm, genauso wie SS. Meine SS kühlt nen i7 920 @ 5 GHz 3DMakr-stable runter, bei Cedar Mill @ 1,6V bin ich im Plusbereich CPU-Temperatur.
Lippokratis hat das auch ma verscuht mit DICE, hat auch festgestellt dass er um die 0°C hatte (BIOS). -80° kann man vergessen


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2011)

Gut, aber LN2 ist ja auch nicht ganz unproblematisch vom Transport/Handhabung etc. Aber mal sehen was sich organisieren lässt. Vornehmlich wirds auf der ersten Session aber wahrscheinlich auch eh um Graka-Benchen gehen, haben schon bisschen was organisiert, mit nem 2600K und nem 980X sollte da schon bissl was gehen  
775 ist halt auch ganz nett, wird aber auch nicht die dicksten Punkte geben denke ich.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Februar 2011)

Hast du jetzt Sandy und Gulfi zu Hause


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Stickstoff für nen euro? 
Stickstoff, Stoff zum Sticken, Leinen, Stickband bei eBay.de: Stoffe (endet 19.02.11 18:50:00 MEZ)


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bin gerade von Arbeit heim gekommen, und meine Frau sagt mir, du hast Paket bekommen Und was ist drin, eine 8800 Ultra



Fast das gleiche bei mir, nur mit dem Unterschied, das es bei mir eine 8800GTX war/ist


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. Februar 2011)

> Stickstoff für nen euro?
> Stickstoff, Stoff zum Sticken, Leinen, Stickband bei eBay.de: Stoffe (endet 19.02.11 18:50:00 MEZ)


Tja gebraucht ist nunmal billiger, ebay bleibt sich treu


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt Sandy und Gulfi zu Hause



Klar, als armer Schüler mit 25€ Taschengeld im Monat  Nein, ich dachte da eher an Vaykir, wir wollten ja mal irgendwann ne Session machen


----------



## Moose83 (15. Februar 2011)

Mir wurde der Gulfi auch nicht mit Schleifchen eingepackt geschenkt Den musste ich mir hart erarbeiten


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 nur wird dir aufm SB Ln2 nix bringen außer der Erkenntniss das es nichts bringt 

PS: Sams Weltrekord Cpu lief nicht mal 6.2ghz unter SS , genauso wie auch deiner thelamer. 
Das sagt 0 über die Cpu`s aus ich hatte hier nen 651 P4 der lief max 6.3ghz @ SS aber bei sam unter Ln2 nur 7ghz.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

die sandy is auch für die alten grafikkarten benchemarks. die für neuen nehmen wir dann mein 980x.... aber ob der ln2 bekommt so früh weis ich noch net. erstmal sind die grafikkarten dranne mit dice/ln2. wenn da eine hops geht, juckt mich das nicht.

und masterchief79.... guck dir mal meine scoroes mit dem q6600 an... das war nur wasser bisher


----------



## Freakezoit (15. Februar 2011)

Ich meinte den SB mit ln2 kühlen


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

ja braucht man doch eh net. mit 5ghz (was ja fast alle packen) bekommt man doch schon gut was gerissen. und dass die kacke nicht auf kälte skalieren, dürfte sich ja mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Masterchief79 nur wird dir aufm SB Ln2 nix bringen außer der Erkenntniss das es nichts bringt
> 
> PS: Sams Weltrekord Cpu lief nicht mal 6.2ghz unter SS , genauso wie auch deiner thelamer.
> Das sagt 0 über die Cpu`s aus ich hatte hier nen 651 P4 der lief max 6.3ghz @ SS aber bei sam unter Ln2 nur 7ghz.



Ist mir bekannt, ich meinte auch für die Grakas/775. Ich dachte grade erst "SB mit Ln2 - warum sollte ich auch ln2 über meine Southbridge kippen? :Fresse: aber schon klar ^^

Also den 980er kann man sehr gut für den vantage gbrauchen, im 06er sind die etwa gleichauf und beim rest zählt dank max Quadcore Support nu noch Leistung/Kern, und die ist halt wesentlich hoher auf sb.


----------



## theLamer (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch nen 347er, der 6095 MHz mit SS gemacht hat, vlt geht der ja gut... abwarten
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Muss eben LN2 her..


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ist mir bekannt, ich meinte auch für die Grakas/775. Ich dachte grade erst "SB mit Ln2 - warum sollte ich auch ln2 über meine Southbridge kippen? :Fresse: aber schon klar ^^
> 
> Also den 980er kann man sehr gut für den vantage gbrauchen, im 06er sind die etwa gleichauf und beim rest zählt dank max Quadcore Support nu noch Leistung/Kern, und die ist halt wesentlich hoher auf sb.



Sicher das du im 06er gleichauf liegst? Mein Gulfi macht bei 4,8GH etwas mehr wie 11100 Punkte Und du bist mit über 5 GHz bei 10200.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Februar 2011)

der 06 ist nicht so cpu lastig,da kommt es viel auf die gpu an
der 05 hat um einiges mehr von na guten cpu

ich habe mit meinen knapp 7800 im cpu beim 06 viele mit 10000 geschlagen weil ich ne dickere gpu drauf hatte

beim vantage und aquamark macht mehr kerne und höherer takt  viel mehr aus als beim 06

gogogo 
mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn da nicht mindestens eine 7.7-7.8 GHz CPU bei ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht -,-


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

hehe, na dann mal viel spaß beim selektieren.


----------



## Matti OC (16. Februar 2011)

HI, kann das sein, dass Team Russia uns etwas nahe kommt 

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2011)

Sieht so aus.
Entweder haben die einen potenten Neuzugang oder/und (und das haben sie auf jeden Fall) die haben ein paar Top Ergebnisse abgeladen.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Februar 2011)

nee keine neuzugänge 
smoke hat alleine die letzten paar tage 4 oder 5 weltrekorde(03,05,06,usw) gemacht und ist auf platz 2 der welt 

gogogo


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

sein 990x geht wohl gut ab.


----------



## blackbolt (16. Februar 2011)

nicht nur der 990x sondern auch  4 x gtx580 und und und 
alles unter ln2 muss mann sich auch erstmal leisten

mfg


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Februar 2011)

Die Russen sind die die am meisten gesponsert werden (und am professionellsten HW-Sharing betreiben)...


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Februar 2011)

Schon gesehen? Neue P8P67er BIOS  hwbot.org - View Single Post - P67 'OC' Bioses (internal PLL overvoltage fix)

*Changelog:*


> - Improved* OC performance* using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
> - Improved *BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities* when enabling the “Internal PLL Overvoltage” option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will *not operate properly* due to Intel Specs.
> - Improved *USB performance*, Improved* P67 XMP profile compatibility* (please note, memory with X58/P55 XMP profiles will generally work but is not optimized for P67 and will usually cause problems when overclocking in several cases)
> - Per Core Save Fixed
> ...



Sind aber immer noch Betas, wird auch wahrscheinlich nicht auf der Asus Site auftauchen. Auf eigene Gefahr, wie immer


----------



## Semih91 (16. Februar 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso werden unsere Punkte immer weniger obwohl ihr jeden Tag viele Ergebnisse mit mehr als 10Punkten hochladet? Iwie kann ich das nicht verstehen^^


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch 300 Punkte in der Hinterhand, heute gekommen


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2011)

Weil ich zum bsp in den letzten 7 Tagen 60 punkte verloren habe durch verbesserter Ergebnisse anderer dank 2006k.

Wenn ich an jedem abgelieferten Ergebniss nur 0,1 Punkte verliere sind das in der Summe über 100 punkte 

Und da ich momentan mit stumpfer klinge kämpfe kann ich nur zuschauen und den Tag abwarten wo ich wieder kontern kann


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2011)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

muss in den oberen kategorien (>400gpoints) echt nervig sein: 
ich hab in den letzten 2 monaten "nur" 20 punkte verloren.
aber is ja nur nen hobby und es macht wahnsinns spaß


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> aber is ja nur nen hobby und es macht wahnsinns spaß


Sagst du... Spaß macht es nicht, wenn 100% der bisher getesteten neuen CPUs reif für die Tonne sind...


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2011)

Für jede Niete ein Bier dann machts trotzdem Spass


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2011)

Dann läge ich schon im Krankenhaus....


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sagst du... Spaß macht es nicht, wenn 100% der bisher getesteten neuen CPUs reif für die Tonne sind...



ja das ist bitter.
dann einfach drauf hoffen, dass du bei ebay für jede einzelne so viel geld bekommst, dass du später wieder mehr hast als vorher


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2011)

Da gibt es auf jeder Station auch Rechner die darauf warten mal gefordert zu werden.

Mal ein paar sys admis in wallung bringen


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2011)

Darauf trinke ich jetzt eins


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

in unseren alten PCs vonna arbeit sind überall E8500er drinne... leider werden die dinger nur komplett entsorgt


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Februar 2011)

Bei uns wurde  in der Schule für die Oberstufe so ein selbstlernzentrum eingerichtet... Mit Win XP, 2gb RAM UND ÜBERALL E8500er DRIN ._. Unnützer geht's doch gar nicht, und dann alles von Spenden -.-


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ja das ist bitter.
> dann einfach drauf hoffen, dass du bei ebay für jede einzelne so viel geld bekommst, dass du später wieder mehr hast als vorher


Ka, vlt hat das Commando auch einen weg...?
Werd die Dingen nochmal auf meinem P5B Deluxe testen.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

jaja das premium is schon toll 
wie gesagt, die CMs laufen auf meinem commando auch ********. alle bis max 199mhz fsb.
dass alle bei 200 fsb ne wall haben is ja mehr als unwarscheinlich.


----------



## theLamer (16. Februar 2011)

Das is kein Premium... nen P5E3 Premium wäre der Traum... P5B Deluxe is sehr ähnlich dem Commando. P5E3 Premium ist außerdem X48.


----------



## Turrican (16. Februar 2011)

@icke&er

die cpu kam heute, thx nochmals. 
ich hab ihn auch schon gebencht. der ging recht gut, leider hat er bei ~561mhz fsb eine fsb wall.

hattest du da für dice echt so viel vcore benötigt? ich habe da ~0.12V weniger verwendet und kam trotzdem ~250+mhz höher als du.
ich glaub der würde mit noch weniger als 1.7V laufen, hab aber einfach mal auf gut glück 1.7V eingestellt.


----------



## RedCobra (16. Februar 2011)

das ist halt der feine Unterschied Karl


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das is kein Premium... nen P5E3 Premium wäre der Traum... P5B Deluxe is sehr ähnlich dem Commando. P5E3 Premium ist außerdem X48.



der "traum" wird hier am wochenende liegen.
und damit meine ich ausnahmsweise mal keine frau


----------



## Ü50 (16. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Weil ich zum bsp in den letzten 7 Tagen 60 punkte verloren habe durch verbesserter Ergebnisse anderer dank 2006k.
> 
> Wenn ich an jedem abgelieferten Ergebniss nur 0,1 Punkte verliere sind das in der Summe über 100 punkte
> 
> Und da ich momentan mit stumpfer klinge kämpfe kann ich nur zuschauen und den Tag abwarten wo ich wieder kontern kann



True, ich habe auch reichlich Punkte verloren, trotz nachbenchen. Kontern ist in 14 Tagen angesagt, laut Großhändler ist dann mein Mobo mit dem 2600K bei mir
Mein anderes Mobo aus den Molucken dürfte bis dahin auch bei mir eingegangen sei


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Februar 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Die Russen sind die die am meisten gesponsert werden (und am professionellsten HW-Sharing betreiben)...


Du hast die Griechen vergessen , achso die sind eh pleite. Aber es gibt ja noch genug teams bei denen es wie bei den Russen abgeht.  
Na ich weiß auch welches Team in DE am meisten gesponsort wird , wir sind es nicht.


----------



## blackbolt (17. Februar 2011)

für @ Air mal wieder nicht schlecht

*CPU-Z* - *4948.36 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 351 @4948.4MHz)

mfg stefan


----------



## fuzz3l (17. Februar 2011)

@Alex:
Unterton ftw!


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> für @ Air mal wieder nicht schlecht
> 
> *CPU-Z* - *4948.36 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 351 @4948.4MHz)
> 
> mfg stefan



Airbender versuch mal mit Dual Channel zu benchen, hat Vorteile bei Superpi und Pifast . Falls du keine richtigen RAM hast, schreib mich mal an.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Februar 2011)

Oder mich, für wirklich ganz,ganz kleines Geld.
(Liebe Mods, das ist kein umgehen des Marktplatzes, wir werden uns ggf. dann dort verabreden)


----------



## blackbolt (17. Februar 2011)

warum kann ich nicht mehr auf den marktplatz zugreifen?????


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Februar 2011)

jop, habe das gleiche problem


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gehts.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Februar 2011)

also marktplatz an sich geht, nur der link nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum das nicht klappt.
Ich meinte das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Wir machen das anders.
Frag doch mal hier
an ob ich nicht noch DDR2 zum benchen hab. 
Dann ist es ganz offiziell.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> @icke&er
> 
> die cpu kam heute, thx nochmals.
> ich hab ihn auch schon gebencht. der ging recht gut, leider hat er bei ~561mhz fsb eine fsb wall.
> ...


 
Könnte auch an dem zickigem DFI Mobo gelegen habe. Das Teil macht mal 560ger FSB und 10min später schon nichtmehr. Außerdem hatte ich noch keinen Prozzi um den max. FSB auszuloten. Kann sein das das da schon schluss gemacht hat 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine GTX260 192 für 50 inklusive ergattert Das nenne ich mal einen Schnapper


----------



## Mega Rage (18. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine GTX260 192 für 50 inklusive ergattert Das nenne ich mal einen Schnapper



nich Schlecht

Ich hab letztens ne GTX 280 für 86 inkl gekauft


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine GTX260 192 für 50 inklusive ergattert Das nenne ich mal einen Schnapper



vom marktplatz. das "duell" hab ich verfolgt.
aber schon geiler preis.
hab letztens bei ebay 2x 8800 gtx für 80 euro incl erworben. das war auch gut billig


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

Ne 8800GTX für 43.90 inkl find ich auch i.O.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Und ne 8800 Ultra für 33inklusive hab ich auch noch, das ist noch besser


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

jo, da warste leider paar minuten schneller als ich.... hab ich mich geärgert 

hab von nem arbeitskollegen ne angeblich defekte 8600 gts bekommen.
zuhause innen backofen und das ding rannte wieder.
vmod drauf und mit 1,47V auf 935/1121/1890 geballert 
der konntes heute morgen kaum fassen und ich hab mich nett bedankt.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Jep, die ist gebacken Aber eine 8800GTS erwarte ich auch noch
Und die alten 8800GTS habe ich bereits, ebenso eine GTX275, da kommt demnächst einiges, um uns wieder vorran zu treiben


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

kann man bei ati karten eigl lod tweaks machen?
die einstellung für nvidia karten kann man ja im rivatuner ändern, aber der unterstützt keine neuen catalyst treiber


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Kopier mal Teile der RTCore.cfg vom Afterburner in deine Rivatuner.cfg
So werden auch alle neuen Karten richtig erkannt


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

karte wird auch dann nicht erkannt.
habe mal das dazugefügt:

RV790	= 9460h
RV840	= 68B8h,68BEh
RV870	= 6898h,6899h,689Ch,689Eh
RV810        = 68D8h-68D9h

dann hab ich zwar hardware monitoring und einstellungen für den lüfter mehr, aber alles andere fehlt trotzdem.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Februar 2011)

LOD bei ATI sollte mit dem ATI Tray Tool gehen


----------



## darkniz (18. Februar 2011)

Für ATI Karten benutze ich das ATI Tray Tool.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> karte wird auch dann nicht erkannt.
> habe mal das dazugefügt:
> 
> RV790    = 9460h
> ...



Das ist schon mal richtig, aber du brauchst noch ein paar Zeilen, wo steht, RV790 alias ...


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

> LOD bei ATI sollte mit dem ATI Tray Tool gehen



ok, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo 



> Das ist schon mal richtig, aber du brauchst noch ein paar Zeilen, wo steht, RV790 alias ...



find dazu nix.
hab mal nen screen angehängt, wie der tuner bei mir aussieht.
die kompletten einstellungen für den treiber fehlen da (also das dreieck).
man muss betimmt noch die ID vom treiber die die rivatuner.cfg reinhauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2011)

3d Einstellungen / Einstellungen / erweitert


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Force Driver Version Und dort den Wert eintragen, bei Power User.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

> 3d Einstellungen / Einstellungen / erweitert



ach da unten. danke dir.




> Force Driver Version Und dort den Wert eintragen, bei Power User.



äh... bahnhof?^^
aus dem satz werde ich leider nicht wirklich schlau


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Öffne Rivatuner, dann Power User Und dort den Eintrag Force Driver Version suchen.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

Ja gut, so weit war ich nun auch schon.
Aber was eintragen? 0 oder 1 bewirkt keine Änderung.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Nicht 1 Sondern die Treiber Version. Bei Nvidia die Treibernummer ohne Punkt eingeben, z.B. 266.58=26658, bei ATI weiß ich es nicht


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

also ich hab 8.821.0.0 drauf (sprich catalyst 11.2) aber egal was ich eingebe, ändert sich nix.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Februar 2011)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht, ATI ist für mich ein rotes Tuch, bin bis jetzt bei NVidia


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ok, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo



ich kenne mich mit ATIs auch nicht wirklich aus, aber gucke mal hier vlt. hilft dir das Bild weiter Radeon HD 5870: Die erste Direct-X-11-Grafikkarte im Benchmark-Test - Bildergalerie - 2009/09/Ati_Tray_Tools_LOD.png


----------



## Matti OC (19. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ok, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, bei meinen 5750/ 5770/ 5870 / 5970 ging das Ati Tray Tool nicht, ich hatte alles im CCC eingestellt/ für LOD - SetLOD 


lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Soeben hat mir Hermes eine voltmoddet 8800GS vorbei gebracht und das Multimeter dazu ist auch schon da


----------



## RoccoESA (19. Februar 2011)

ist des geil ...

die *40.000 Pkt* sind überschritten ... PC Games Hardware's profile

Willkommen im TEAM marcus_T


----------



## LosUltimos (19. Februar 2011)

Willkommen im Team marcus_T


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Wieder ein neuer, von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

und platz 1 im AM schon geklaut mit der 8800 GS ? ^^ mal schauen wie ich hier meinen Nick umgeschrieben bekomme.

grez
marcus_T


----------



## Semih91 (19. Februar 2011)

Herzlich WIllkommen marcus_T


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Nö, die kommt später dran, bin gerade bei der GTX275 Aber Aquamark wird schwer, da bringt ein SB enorm viel Aber ich hab ein Multimeter und werde an der Spannung drehen, wir werden sehen


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

lol....war ja klar. sagte dir ja schon das es zufall war der score und woran es warscheins lag 

ps, thx @all für willkommensgrüße. bin da etwas gebrandmarkt und brauche das gerade jetzt.....
'n bißl motivation und so.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Motivation bräuchte ich auch grad, ich glaub, der Gulfi baut ab Jetzt will er mehr Spannung, für einen Takt, der jetzt einen Monat stabil läuft, ich könnt


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

wie mehr spannung ? viel ? packt er es nicht mehr ?


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

0,0625V mehr, um den 3DMark zu schaffen Er braucht jetzt für 4,8GHz 06er schon 1,51V


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

machmal fenster auf, ist kalt genug. ich benche auch nur bei unerträglichen raumtemps. eventuell hilft es bei dir ja auch.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. Februar 2011)

Im kalten benchen FTW


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Das ändert nix an der Tatsache, das er abbaut


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Motivation bräuchte ich auch grad, ich glaub, der Gulfi baut ab Jetzt will er mehr Spannung, für einen Takt, der jetzt einen Monat stabil läuft, ich könnt


 
*hust*
sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt 

Auch von mir ein willkommen Markus 
Wenn du deinen Nick hier geändert haben willst frag mal unseren Teamcaptain der auch Moderator hier im Forum ist ....

*der8auer*


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das ändert nix an der Tatsache, das er abbaut



was baut ab, hast ihn überhitzt ? zu viel saft....
von nichts kommt nichts

ok ich frage mich mal durch


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*
> sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt
> 
> Auch von mir ein willkommen Markus
> ...



Ich bin  nicht über 1,5V, die ganze Zeit. Aber jetzt nach einem Monat, will er schlagartig mehr


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

ja wie, dauerlast mit 1,5 vcore ? dann musst dich aber nicht wundern.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Nö, nur zum Benchen Und die Temps lagen nie höher wie 60 Grad.


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

hm....nun wird es doch komisch. erstbesitzer, schon ln2 gequält mit 1,8 vore ?


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Jep, Erstbesitzer und nur mit H2O gekühlt, nichts anderes.
Ich werde die Sache weiter beobachten und erst mal die ganzen Karten hier benchen.
Sollte es sich weiter verschlechtern, werde ich Ihn wohl verkaufen


----------



## marcus_T (19. Februar 2011)

mehr als ärgerlich, vorallem sind die preise im keller wegen SB.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich weis, ich schätze mal zwischen 600 und 700 Euro, da bleibt ein dickes Minus für mich über


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> 0,0625V mehr, um den 3DMark zu schaffen Er braucht jetzt für 4,8GHz 06er schon 1,51V


Das hatte ich bei meinem auch. Ich habe jetzt fast alles auf Auto gestellt, jetzt geht er 4,8 GHz. bei 1,481V durch den 06


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja hab ich auch festgestellt (920er und 2600K), zu viel Sachen darf man im BIOS auch nicht fixen^^ zum beispiel beim 2600er VRM Freq Mode festzusetzen ist gefährlich, sowas lässt man dann besser die Software machen. 
Das gute daran ist halt, dass die Spannungen ja unter Windows die ganze Zeit überwacht werden und je nach Anwendung auch angepasst werden, das geht bei ner gefixten Spannung logischerweise nicht. Hab auch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei meinem auch. Ich habe jetzt fast alles auf Auto gestellt, jetzt geht er 4,8 GHz. bei 1,481V durch den 06



Ist ja eigenartig, werde ich aber mal testen Bei Sockel775 bin ich damit schlechter gefahren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, 775 ist auch wieder was anderes, wenn man da was auf Auto gelassen hat konnte man froh sein, wenn die Hardware 10 Minuten später noch lebte  Aber da gabs diese ganzen Phase Mode und QPI Mode und was weiß ich was Optionen auch noch nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2011)

Und bei Sockel 1366 bleibt es aber genauso, keine Verbesserung, es wird noch schlimmer Also der baut definitiv ab.


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

Dank diesem Thread hab ich 1 Punkt gut gemacht 
Ich konnte einfach meine CPU-Z Scores vom E6600 und E6750 übernehmen und im HWBot Forum eintragen


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

jungs ...tassen hoch und anstoßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe einen grund zu feiern .....44


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Schnappszahlgeburtstag


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Hey Mario, alles gute zum Geburtstag Darauf trinke ich einen Machste mit?


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

@Moose:
Du suchst doch auch wie Homer immer einen Grund um ein Bier zu trinken


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

danke 

jepp saufen bis zum abwinken .....übermorgen oder so


----------



## Turrican (20. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Mario, feier schön.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

danke karl 

mal schauen was für karten ich zum geburstag bekomme


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> @Moose:
> Du suchst doch auch wie Homer immer einen Grund um ein Bier zu trinken



Nö, Bier geht immer, zählt bei mir nicht unter Alkohol, sondern als Grundnahrungsmittel
Denn Prost
Und   Mario


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch alter Sack. 
Ich Stürm dieses Jahr auch noch die 40er


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

Umso älter umso doller


----------



## Mega Rage (20. Februar 2011)

Alles gute! Feier schön



True Monkey schrieb:


> Umso älter umso doller



Ich kenn das ein bisschen anders:

Je oller desto doller


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Egal, wie du es kennst, wir haben einen Grund zum Saufen Auf das Mario wieder in die vollen schlägt mit einer guten Sandy ***** und sich alle verlorenen Punkte wiederholt


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch Mario. Auf die Schnapszahl, einen Schnaps


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

hehe ...kommt drauf an ob man tweaken kann ...

True Monkey's 38245 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce GTS 450 @ 990/1050MHz


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Genau, Prost, und auf das ihr meine Äußerung mit Sternen versehen habt


----------



## Matti OC (20. Februar 2011)

Hi, alles gute, du alter Sack  in 6 Tagen bin ich auch dran 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

danke 

hehe ....dann sauf ich durch und feier deinen gleich mit


----------



## Aerron (20. Februar 2011)

herzlichen Glückwunsch ......und alles gute  

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

So ist es recht, reinfeiern ist immer gut, dann trinke ich noch einen auf euch beide und dann gehe ich ins Bett
Morgen steht eine 8800GTS 640 auf dem Programm
Gute Nacht, und feiert nicht mehr so toll


----------



## Aerron (20. Februar 2011)

Hab Gestern gut 6 Stunden am Rechner gesessen... hab eine GTX 470 unter Win 7 64 bit auf Gut 88tausend Punkte im FM03 gekommen , Board /RAM/CPU geben nicht mehr her und Die Karte bricht im Schädertackt ein wenn man mit der GPU über 820 Mhz geht .......Bringt das was Die noch mal unter XP zu Benchen ?


Muss Dann erst mal ne Platte mit XP fertig machen auch wieder ein haufen Zeit .

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Single Gpu benche ich alles unter XP, außer den Vantage


----------



## Aerron (20. Februar 2011)

na dann auf ein neues ............ 
 Alles über 94000 bringt  HW Punkte 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## LosUltimos (20. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Mario, Feier heute schön


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Aquamark oder die älteren 3D Mark gehen gar nicht ohne XP, allein im AM3 bringt der OS Wechsel zwischen 30 und 40tausend Punkte  Bei den anderen das Gleiche... Das auf Vista/7 zu benchen ist eigentlich komplett sinnfrei 
Außer für den Vantage/11, da braucht man natürlich Vista/7.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

*Hust*

03 bringt bei gleichen Takt unter Win7 64 bit mehr wie XP


----------



## fuzz3l (20. Februar 2011)

Nicht bei allen Karten...


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt hatte ich auch immer höheren Score unter XP  88er GTS, GTX260, HD5970, HD5770...


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Also meine GTX295 lief unter Win7 auch spürbar schneller, egal ob 03 oder 05


----------



## Vaykir (20. Februar 2011)

GZ mario,
ich hab schon heute nacht für dich gebechert.
meine ma is 50 geworden


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2011)

Hab den Fehler bei meinem Gulfi gefunden, hatte aus Versehen die Loadline geändert Jetzt ist wieder Auto und der Gulfi läuft mit eingestellten 1,5V


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

so ...... ich zeig euch mal was ich zu meinen 44sten bekommen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Falls ihr euch fragt was das ist sag ich es euch ....

Ab nächster Woche offizell im Handel .....meine eigene High End Rechner Edition


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Februar 2011)

WTF, werd ma genauer, endlich nen Rechner mit Steckplatz für Bierfässer ?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2011)

Nööp ...kein Bier dabei 

Unter den Label kann man ab nächster Woche erst mal in zwei Shops Rechner von mir kaufen und vllt ...vllt demnächst auch bei einer Kette mit 20 Filialen.

Mal schauen ob ich mich jetzt finaziell komplett ruiniere oder das Gegenteil passiert.

No Risk ...no Fun


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, mach mal diesen Alienware-Clowns Konkurrenz 
Ich wollte grade sagen... Speicher doch vorher..


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (20. Februar 2011)

Coole sache  und, welche set-ups sind bis jetzt geplant?


----------



## Alriin (20. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> so ...... ich zeig euch mal was ich zu meinen 44sten bekommen habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut krass! Ein schwerstens übertakteter High-End-PC der knapp am Limit läuft und überhaupt erst unter ner Single Stage anspringt.


----------



## blackbolt (20. Februar 2011)

Happy Birthday auch von mir True Monkey

hab heute mal wieder ne nette cpu gehabt natürlich @ Air

*CPU-Z* - *5005.72 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5005.7MHz)
*1.5 *points 
*PCMark 2005* - *5774 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4604MHz)
*1.1* points 
*PiFast* - *47.83 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4767MHz)
*2.1* points 
*SuperPi* - *27sec 922ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4817MHz)
*2.9* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *54sec 350ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4767MHz)
*2.6* points 
für die grossen benchs hatte ich heute keine lust mehr

@ True Monkey trink net so viel

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

na geil, im amd/msi wettkampf auf hwbot, kanste als normalverbraucher die ersten plätze schonmal knicken -.-
die veröffendlichen die wettkampfbeschränkungen mitten in der nacht... wie soll man da als "nicht-hartz-4-empfänger" bitte frühzeitig scoren ?


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Februar 2011)

Du musst bedenken dass hwbot eine weltweite Benutzergemeinde hat, das heißt irgendwen wird es immer zeitlich ungünstig treffen. Wenn es bei uns in der Nacht war, ist es für alle Amerikaner und auch Asiaten passend gewesen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

ja schon klar, deswegen find ichs ja auch kacke 

aber die aktuelle stage 2 wird eh ganz schön heftig.
1111,11 punkte im unigine heaven dx9 mit ner 5870...
dh ich muss stark untertakten incl volle möre AA, AF und was sonst noch alles.
und ich bin erst in 10 stunden zu hause.... wahhhh!


----------



## RoccoESA (21. Februar 2011)

hab mal in Stage 5 'n klein wenig nachgelegt ...
HWBOT OC Challenge February 2011

... hab aber noch'n "Notfallbackup"


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

Wow sehr nice Rocco  Da sind die 90k erstmals weltweit gefallen 
Krieg bei mir leider nicht genug CPU-Takt hin, egal welche GPU hänge ich bei ca. 83500. Das kann ich mit ner GTX260 oder ner 5970 benchen, mit ner 88er GTS 640 merkt man den Unterschied dann etwas mehr, da liege ich etwa bei 72500.
Bei NV spielt der Treiber allerdings auch ne sehr große Rolle und da hatte ich bei der GTS den falschen drauf (180.48 geht unglaublich ab, noch ältere vllt auch noch mehr).

//Ich frag mich, ob die bei der Vantage Challenge mit nur einem Core und einer GPU auch ne HD5970 mit deaktiviertem CF anerkennen... Wenn ja, dann könnte ich da nochmal etwas beisteuern vllt, muss aber erst den Bug wiederfinden  (oder ich versuche, es in der Registry zu deaktivieren). Und im PC Mark Vantage werd ich mich auch nochmal versuchen (1 Kern), hab zwar nicht die schnellste SSD dran aber mal sehen was das gibt an Punkten


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Februar 2011)

^^Beim PC Mark muss es aber auch eine reine 1Kern-CPU sein(deaktivieren von Kernen ist dort nicht erlaubt, sonst hätte ich da schon was feines)


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, das ist mir auch eben aufgefallen^^ Aber egal, hab ja immerhin noch nen P4 631 hier liegen, der hat auch HT und ist für Singlecore Benches nicht die langsamste CPU. Sollte mit 5100-5200MHz unter Luft durchlaufen. Evtl. kann ich mir noch ne C300 256GB von meinem Vater leihen, aber erstmal sehen 
Das mit der Deaktivierung von CF bei ner 5970 ist gar nicht so einfach... (zwecks Vantage), manchmal ist das nach ner Treiberneuinstalltion der Fall, aber durch Regedit hab ichs bisher nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## marcus_T (21. Februar 2011)

ein Admin hat für meinen Nick gesorgt, Danke an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Umsetztung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

Leute klotzt nochmal ein bisschen ran! HWBOT OC Challenge February 2011

Also was den PC Mark Vantage angeht, sollte ich mit meinem 631er noch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern können. Leider grade keine Zeit, das ganze Setup aufzubauen (liegt noch im Karton neben mir) :/


----------



## Moose83 (21. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Leute klotzt nochmal ein bisschen ran! HWBOT OC Challenge February 2011
> 
> Also was den PC Mark Vantage angeht, sollte ich mit meinem 631er noch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern können. Leider grade keine Zeit, das ganze Setup aufzubauen (liegt noch im Karton neben mir) :/



Karton aufmachen, aufbauen und los Benchen, auf was wartest du denn noch, weg vom Bildschirm und los


----------



## McZonk (21. Februar 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> ein Admin hat für meinen Nick gesorgt, Danke an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Umsetztung.


Stephan hat`s verbrochen


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Karton aufmachen, aufbauen und los Benchen, auf was wartest du denn noch, weg vom Bildschirm und los


Naja ich hab auch kein Netzteil oder HDDs  Die muss ich mir erst noch zusammensuchen... Und dann auch nur son 400W LC Power Ding, was schon 10 Jahre alt ist.. ^^ Daran kann ich die 5970 wohl knicken 
Wollte nicht mein i7 Sys abbauen, das 775 Sys zum Benchen aufbauen, und dann alles wieder zurückbauen, das ist echt arg aufwendig mit der Wakü und allem. Unter Luft mal sehen, der PC Mark Vantage dauert ja auch ein bisschen


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

Hmm... hat einer Connections zum HWbot admin?
man kann keine ergebnisse uploaden in stage 2 vom amd/msi contest.



> Oops. Something went wrong.
> 
> We could blame this on you but it's most likely our crappy coding skills. You could try again or nudge our developpers for fixing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Februar 2011)

Die "Connection" nennt sich der8auer, Turrican oder das Hwbot Forum


----------



## zcei (21. Februar 2011)

Jap, aber die Fehlermeldung ist ja mal feierlich 

our crappy coding skills


----------



## Professor Frink (21. Februar 2011)

Ich liebe es wenn man merkt dass chillige Menschen eine Seite programmiert haben und keine  die sich benehmen wie Maschinen.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Hmm... hat einer Connections zum HWbot admin?
> man kann keine ergebnisse uploaden in stage 2 vom amd/msi contest.



Ich glaube der Fehler liegt daran dass sie in den Anforderungen 1111*,*11 geschrieben haben, obwohl es eigentlich 1111*.*11 sein müsste. Damit kommt dann die Engine wahrscheinlich nicht klar, weil sie nach dem Komma noch 4 Zahlen erwartet.

Poste deinen Screenshot mal im Thread wenn du den Wert schon erreicht hast!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

hab einfach mal den score normal geupdatet und nen link im hwbot forum (den competition thread) gepostet. nen admin will das wohl adden.

Vaykir's 1110.94 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 949/1280MHz

war übrigends scheissen schwer. hat fast 2 stunden gedauert.
gar net so einfach mit ner 5870 so wneig punkte zu machen 

aber gibt bestimmt nen paar heinis, die genau 1111.11 schaffen.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Februar 2011)

Das sind aber nicht genau 1111.11!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

da steht "*try* to reach, but not higher"

näher ran bekomm ichs net.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ja sogar zu blöd, den Benchmark zum Laufen zu bekommen  Also hab noch ne 5770 da, damit könnte ich das auch mal probieren, falls der Bench nicht ständig streiken würde... (mache ne komplette Installation von dem Ding auf C, also standardmäßiger gehts ja schon nicht mehr, und dann starte ich die HW Bot Unigine Bench App und kriege nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem Overlay und nem FPS Counter...)


----------



## zcei (21. Februar 2011)

voll fies, das vaykir nicht auf dem ersten ist  du hast schließlich auch genau 4321 points 

Aber die anderen hatten wahrscheinlich höheren gpu takt oder so, oder wonach geht das dann?


----------



## Aerron (21. Februar 2011)

Moin ........Mal ne doofe frage !
Wellchen Treiber nehmt ihr für eine GTX460/470/480 etc  für den Aquamark`?

Hatte vorhin meine alten G80 Karten drine und kamm auf gute 260000 punkte  mit den Gtx470  grade mal auf 100000 

das ganze unter XP 32 bit 

Gurß Aerron


----------



## blackbolt (21. Februar 2011)

habe hier eine ati radeon xpress 200M und finde die nicht im bot????

mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Februar 2011)

Aerron schrieb:


> Moin ........Mal ne doofe frage !
> Wellchen Treiber nehmt ihr für eine GTX460/470/480 etc für den Aquamark`?
> 
> Hatte vorhin meine alten G80 Karten drine und kamm auf gute 260000 punkte mit den Gtx470 grade mal auf 100000
> ...



versuch mal vista oder win7


@blackbolt
wenn du die karte nicht gefunden hast, hier mal ein ticket ausfüllen mit GPU-Z Screenshot   http://hwbot.org/forum/helpcenter.php

du scheinst da ja eine etwas andere version zu haben, als die xpress 200 die schon eingetragen ist


----------



## Ü50 (21. Februar 2011)

@ Aerron:Ich würde einen von den neueren nehmen. Ab 259,-265.90.


----------



## Aerron (21. Februar 2011)

Werds mal ausprobieren mit Win 7 danke für den Tip !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> voll fies, das vaykir nicht auf dem ersten ist  du hast schließlich auch genau 4321 points
> 
> Aber die anderen hatten wahrscheinlich höheren gpu takt oder so, oder wonach geht das dann?



ich war vierter.
da fast jeder das passende ergebnisse hatte, gehts danach wer am schnellsten war.
aktualisier mal die seite ca. 10mal. es sind immer andere auf platz 1. ich auch zwischendurch. denke die werden das später manuell auswerten.

boar kacke, da hat echt einer in stage 2 1111.10 punkte erreicht....

aber nächste woche im vantage werd ich gold holen. bzw ich *MUSS *gold holen


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Februar 2011)

@Aerron: Hast schon alle Kerne zugewiesen oder? Und generell braucht man unter Win7/Vista gar nicht erst mit AM3 anzufangen (jedenfalls nicht wegen Points), die macht man nur auf XP, bei mir waren die Scores etwa 30-40k höher nur durch das andere OS. 
Hatte mit der GTX260 erst 330k und jetzt mittlerweile 372k.  Aber das einzige, was wirklich zählt, ist sowieso der CPU Takt, die GPU brauchte ich bei meiner 5970 gar nicht antasten, das ergab exakt 0 Punkte unterschied ^^


----------



## Moose83 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das man mit nur einer Grafikkarte 85,7 Punkte im Bot holen kann Da hatte ich eine richtig gut gehende 8800GTS 640


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Februar 2011)

gerade mit Grafikkarten kann man Punkte holen im Bot. Da brauchst du nur die 8800 Serie oder die ehemaligen highend karten und selbst ohne übertaktung der karte bekommst du da viel punkte. hauptsache der prozessor ist aktuell uns schnell. dafür halten die ja dann auch nicht lange. außer intels cpus werden jetzt immer langsamer ^^


----------



## Moose83 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mittlerweile alle noch nicht von mir gebenchten Geforce 8000 Karten hier Und die 200er Serie wird Ende der Woche auch fast komplett Aber das frisst auch ganz schön Geld, diese Hobby, vor allem zusammen mit einem Gulfi 
Aber ich hab immer noch mindestens 300 Punkte hier rumliegen, ohne die Karten, die noch kommen


----------



## OCPerformance (22. Februar 2011)

Bot spinnt mal wieder.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile alle noch nicht von mir gebenchten Geforce 8000 Karten hier Und die 200er Serie wird Ende der Woche auch fast komplett Aber das frisst auch ganz schön Geld, diese Hobby, vor allem zusammen mit einem Gulfi
> Aber ich hab immer noch mindestens 300 Punkte hier rumliegen, ohne die Karten, die noch kommen


 
hast ja auch schon ne ganze ecke punkte zusammen.
hast dich schonmal an global points drangetraut?


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Zuerst benche ich mal nen Stapel GraKa, und dann werden wir mal schauen, was passiert

Edit, gerade ist eine 8600GTS eingetroffen, eine GTX260 und eine GTX280 sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

die 8600 gts gehen sau gut. aber pass auf die temps auf. ohne modifiziertem kühler würde ich da mit vmod nicht dran gehen. meine hatte @ stock sagenhafte 97°C.
wie gut, dass diese woche der MK-13 konnt. vllt passt der da drauf 

jaja die guten G80/92 mit ihren wahnwitzigen temperaturen.
für wat braucht man eigl noch ne heizung. triple sli und gut is ^^


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte bis jetzt bei keiner Geforce 8 solche Temps, keine ging über 80 Grad Ich säubere die vorher alle und mach anständige neue WLP drauf.
Brauch aber wieder neue, 4 Wochen, und die Spritze war alle


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

ja das problem kenn ich.
meine tuben sind auch alle leer. wollte mir schon immer mal so ne zahnpastertube voll kaufen,
aber erstmal finden 

nächste woche werd ich mir erstmal nen paar GP holen. eltern sind im urlaub, dann kann ich die wohnung unter arktischen temps hauen. hoffe, dann is noch so kalt wie jetzt.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Zahnpastatube ist zu klein, am Besten nen ganzes Fass
Ich hab noch nie so was schlimmes gesehen, als ich die 8600GTS öffnete Alles dicht mit Dreck und sonstwas, wie hat die überhaupt noch Luft gekriegt


----------



## -_Elvis_- (22. Februar 2011)

Nivea Creme 
Hat in unserem Test ähnliche Ergebnisse wie MX2 geliefert 
Okay bei ner Grafikkarte ist es vielleicht ein bisschen ungünstig, da die WLP da länger drauf ist.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Ist ja schon neue MX-4 aufm Weg, kommt morgen


----------



## marcus_T (22. Februar 2011)

Aerron schrieb:


> Moin ........Mal ne doofe frage !
> Wellchen Treiber nehmt ihr für eine GTX460/470/480 etc  für den Aquamark`?
> 
> Hatte vorhin meine alten G80 Karten drine und kamm auf gute 260000 punkte  mit den Gtx470  grade mal auf 100000
> ...




versuche es auf win7 64. ist wirklich manchmal wie verhext. man möcht manchmal meinen das die OS von MS launisch wie unsere ......  sind.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

so mein mk-13 is da.
und schon auf die 8600 gts gebaut.
der kühler is größer als die grafikkarte


----------



## Ü50 (22. Februar 2011)

Bei Einzelkarten habe ich noch keine Verbesserung mit W7 64 bemerkt. Bei CF und SLI ja.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich auch nicht, SLI kann ich bestätigen, eine GTX295 lief unter 7 schneller


----------



## Ü50 (22. Februar 2011)

Mein 2600K ist da Da wird mein 98X wohl meinen I7 920 in meinem Arbeitsrechner ersetzen müssen.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

BULLS EYE nach über 80 Runs!
Vaykir's 1111.11 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 506/594MHz


----------



## Moose83 (22. Februar 2011)

Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht, 3 Tage


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

ne 2 
gestern nachm sport und heute nach der arbeit. alsu gute 6-7 stunden.

und nächsten montag frei genommen, dass die chancen als erster zu scoren sehr hoch sind.
will das mainboard und die graka!!


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> BULLS EYE nach über 80 Runs!
> Vaykir's 1111.11 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 506/594MHz



Glückwunsch! 
Du hast doch damit die Stage gewonnen?!

Nachdem was Massman gesagt hat bist du der erste der genau den Wert erreicht hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir werden gar keine dreistelligen hinterm komma angezeigt.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (22. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> BULLS EYE nach über 80 Runs!
> Vaykir's 1111.11 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 506/594MHz


Nicht schlecht. Wobei ich mir das ziemlich zer,ürbnd vostelle, den run 80 mal zu machen  
Nach welcher reihenlge wir dunter denen geordnet, die genau 1111,11 haben, wer als erstes geuppt hat?


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

guck dir mal die screenshots an. die anderen haben etwas weniger. aber bei stage 1 war es z.b. so, dass immer rotiert wurde. eigl geht es danach, wer als erstes das richtige ergebnis postet.
geh mal stage 1 nd aktualisier immer. die reihenfolge in der liste ändert sich ständig, wobei ich denke, dass es nach der ganz unten geht. also der letzte unten, war der der als erster gepostet hat. in stage 1 also gfoyle. da war ich platz 4.

joar geht. ich hab nebenbei den rtl2 iq gemacht. mal sehn wie viel ich habe


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Februar 2011)

die erste Stage hat G.Foyle gewonnen. obwohl er jetzt nur als 8. gelistet. vlt. wird auch gelost oder es war echt der erste. die 2. stage ist ja schon schwieriger wenn man es auf die hundertstel richtig treffen muss.

und echt super das du es genau getroffen hast


----------



## Mega Rage (22. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> BULLS EYE nach über 80 Runs!
> Vaykir's 1111.11 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 506/594MHz



Das nenn ich mal mit Eifer bei der Sache
Wenn du Glück hast kannst du ja auch die 6970 gewinnen wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

ne tausendstel.
guck dir mal die shots der anderen an.



Mega Rage schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal mit Eifer bei der Sache
> Wenn du Glück hast kannst du ja auch die 6970 gewinnen wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.



die kann jeder gewinnen, der in mindestens einer stage ein richtiges ergebnis gepostet hat. wird dann random gewählt.

Gerade ne Mail bekommen:



> Dear HWBOT member,
> 
> The first stage of the MSI 'AMD Eyes On The Prize Target Challenge' competition finished on Feb 20, so we want congratulate the winners of this stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ne tausendstel.
> guck dir mal die shots der anderen an.



ja stimmt. hab nur deinen gesehen und da waren nur zwei stellen nach dem komma


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> guck dir mal die screenshots an. die anderen haben etwas weniger. aber bei stage 1 war es z.b. so, dass immer rotiert wurde. eigl geht es danach, wer als erstes das richtige ergebnis postet.
> geh mal stage 1 nd aktualisier immer. die reihenfolge in der liste ändert sich ständig, wobei ich denke, dass es nach der ganz unten geht. also der letzte unten, war der der als erster gepostet hat. in stage 1 also gfoyle. da war ich platz 4.
> 
> joar geht. ich hab nebenbei den rtl2 iq gemacht. mal sehn wie viel ich habe


Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Run  Aber mal ehrlich, ein RTL2 IQ Test ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich?!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

ja simpsons und two and a half man wär auch was gewesen aber die folgen kamen alle schonmal


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

moin moin 
warum haben wir gestern über 500 points im bot verloren und das innerhalb von ein paar minuten????

sind nur noch 300+ zum team russia

mfg


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> BULLS EYE nach über 80 Runs!
> Vaykir's 1111.11 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with Radeon HD 5870 @ 506/594MHz


 

Nice Nice Nice

Klasse hinbekommen


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> moin moin
> warum haben wir gestern über 500 points im bot verloren und das innerhalb von ein paar minuten????
> 
> sind nur noch 300+ zum team russia
> ...



Hollywood ist aus dem Team ausgetreten. Für wie lange wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Was, wieso das denn?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> moin moin
> warum haben wir gestern über 500 points im bot verloren und das innerhalb von ein paar minuten????
> 
> sind nur noch *300+* zum team russia
> ...


Also wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du feststellen das es noch 1300(+) sind 
Und das mit Holly ist natürlich mal wieder ein wenig traurig, aber Leute ihr habt aktuell u. in der Vergangenheit bewiesen/gezeigt was dann zählt...
...benchen, benchen, benchen...
Also haut rein u. diskutiert nicht weiter drüber, denn die Zeit wird alles mit sich bringen...


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gestern
- 2x 9800 GX2 @ Wakü
- 2x 8800 GTX mit vMem, vGPU, OCP
- 9600 GSO
- GTX260

gekauft. Dazu hol ich mir noch nen 2600k demnächst und dann werden mal wieder "einfache" Punkte geholt... Sockel A etc macht auch Spaß, dauert aber lange und die (weitaus weniger) Punkte sind mühseliger zu erarbeiten ^^


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du feststellen das es noch 1300(+) sind
> Und das mit Holly ist natürlich mal wieder ein wenig traurig, aber Leute ihr habt aktuell u. in der Vergangenheit bewiesen/gezeigt was dann zählt...
> ...benchen, benchen, benchen...
> Also haut rein u. diskutiert nicht weiter drüber, denn die Zeit wird alles mit sich bringen...



Genau benchen, wegen der Kälte habe ich Bench-Urlaub Jetzt gehts weiter mit GTX260 und danach GTX280
Wieviel Spannung kann man der unter Luft geben, Afterburner lässt das zu.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2011)

Meine Erfahrung war das die 200er Reihe mehr mit Kälte als mit Spannung skaliert (auf alle Karte auf denen alleine schon ein AC Xtreme gesessen hatte ließen weitaus höher takten, als mit dem Reverenzkühler, egal wie weit man den Regler verschoben hatte)


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich frag nur, meine GTX295 hat bis 1,23V skaliert, danach kam der OCP


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also wenn du genau hinschaust wirst du feststellen das es noch 1300(+) sind
> Und das mit Holly ist natürlich mal wieder ein wenig traurig, aber Leute ihr habt aktuell u. in der Vergangenheit bewiesen/gezeigt was dann zählt...
> ...benchen, benchen, benchen...
> Also haut rein u. diskutiert nicht weiter drüber, denn die Zeit wird alles mit sich bringen...


 
ohhhhhhhh tomaten auf den augen

aja 1300 gehen ja noch hab schon panik bekommen 

habe da ich ja immoment nur die sockel 775 p4 & celerons durchrocke nicht allzuviel zum beitragen

aber mein sb sys kommt auch noch

solange verkaufe ich auch keine von den grakas die ich mittlerweile gesammelt habe

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Die GTX260 geht ganz gut, skaliert aber nur bis 1,2VMoose83's 24157 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 @ 767/1200MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Ging mir bei meiner leider ähnlich, da fehlt einfach Kälte. Hatte allerdings auch die 216SP 55nm Variante und musste löten  Dafür bin ich im 06er über die 25K gekommen 

PS: Hab mir nochmal den E4300 draufgeschnallt, der ist echt geil: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Das Ding unter DICE/LN2 wird lustig  Batch hab ich nicht, der ist geschliffen  Vorher FSB Wall bei 3666GHz, jetzt geht er komischerweise besser.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Die GTX260 geht ganz gut, skaliert aber nur bis 1,2VMoose83's 24157 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 @ 767/1200MHz


 
schönes ergebnis



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ging mir bei meiner leider ähnlich, da fehlt einfach Kälte. Hatte allerdings auch die 216SP 55nm Variante und musste löten  Dafür bin ich im 06er über die 25K gekommen
> 
> PS: Hab mir nochmal den E4300 draufgeschnallt, der ist echt geil: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> Das Ding unter DICE/LN2 wird lustig  Batch hab ich nicht, der ist geschliffen  Vorher FSB Wall bei 3666GHz, jetzt geht er komischerweise besser.


 
Mensch der E4300 geht echt gut. Der muss mal unter LN2. Ist der jetzt bei kälteren Temperaturen gebencht wurden? Ist ja doch recht kalt geworden in den letzten Tagen und die FSB Wall verschiebst du nur mit Kälte. Wenn es durch Spannungsänderung besser geht bist du noch nicht an der Wall angekommen. Wie viel FSB macht er mit dem 6x Multi maximal? Oder  waren es auch  411MHz wie bei der Vali?


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Danke, mehr geht mit dem Standartkühler nicht, der Karte ist zu warm


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Mensch der E4300 geht echt gut. Der muss mal unter LN2. Ist der jetzt bei kälteren Temperaturen gebencht wurden? Ist ja doch recht kalt geworden in den letzten Tagen und die FSB Wall verschiebst du nur mit Kälte. Wenn es durch Spannungsänderung besser geht bist du noch nicht an der Wall angekommen. Wie viel FSB macht er mit dem 6x Multi maximal? Oder  waren es auch  411MHz wie bei der Vali?


Multi 6 hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ist aber definitiv ne FSB Wall. Selbst mit 1,65V wollte er keine 3,72GHz ^^ Hab auch mit PLL, FSB Voltage rumgespielt und mit den Clock Skews, GTLs usw. experimentiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Lief auch bei 1,45V und 3665MHz noch durch SuperPi 32M.  Also hatte ne Raumtemp von 24°C und halt Wakü druff, Temps dürften unter Last so um die 50-60° gelegen haben. Also nix mit Kälte ^^ Hab ihn eben auch nicht weiter bekommen.
Tja, wenn Vaykir und ich für ne Session LN2 organisiert kriegen, ist der E4300 auf jeden Fall schonmal ne gute Nummer  Uns fehlen allerdings noch 1-2 Graka-Pötte um die Sache wirklich perfekt zu machen  Denn eigentlich stehts mit nem 2600K und nem 980X und einem Haufen 88er Grakas, ATI 5er etc. in der Hinsicht auch nicht schlecht 

@Moose: Ich habs so gemacht, dass ich den Kühler komplett runtergenommen und auseinandergenommen habe, und dann ohne die Plastikabdeckung wieder aufgeschraubt habe (kp ob das beim alten Referenzdesign auch geht). Somit liegen die Kühlrippen offen, du packst 2 120er daneben und schwupp hast du geile Temps ;D


----------



## marcus_T (23. Februar 2011)

@Moose, wasser kühlung und radi an's offene fenster ^^ musst nur aufpassen das bei der dürre das wasser nicht gefriert


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weis, aber dann schickt mich meine Frau gleich samt PC auf den Balkon Gefrieren tut da nix, ist ja Frostschutz drin, habe so Sockel 775 CPU 200-300MHz höher bekommen.


----------



## marcus_T (23. Februar 2011)

mir steht das am WE bevor, nicht der balkon - aber die frau aus dem wohnzimmer jagen wegen überraschenden kälte einbruch.
thermoklamotten liegen schon parat.
ps. ich hab dich bald


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Wie meinst du haben, global oder Teambeiträge?

Edit, sehs gerade, nur noch 70 Punkte, aber 200 Punkte liegen noch unterm Schreibtisch!


----------



## marcus_T (23. Februar 2011)

na global nicht. mit einer gtx 480 eher nicht ..... 9600 sli, meine lieblinskarte 8800gt wieder mal, nächste woche 8800 ultra, gx2 und ne 8800 gts 512 mb. keine sorge, fange grad erst wieder an.
 ich glaub ati karten gibt es auch


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

ATI, noch nie gehört, ist das was zu essen


----------



## marcus_T (23. Februar 2011)

yea Baby yea.
das schlimme ist, sämmtliche karten nachzubenchen. am besten man hebt sie alle auf.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann die gar nicht alle aufheben, innerhalb von 2 Wochen mehr als 300 für Karten ausgegeben Nö, da verkauf ich erst mal welche, bei Bedarf hole ich mir andere
Und von den ATI´s habe ich auch schon 2 da...

Gehört hier nicht hin, aber will jemand ne 8500GT oder 8600GTS?


----------



## marcus_T (23. Februar 2011)

ne suche aber eine zweite gtx 480...

ich mach das ja auch so, kaufen und verkaufen. nur bei manchen karten ist es ärgerlich.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Da verkauft einer im V-Fred


----------



## Vaykir (23. Februar 2011)

hey masterchief... chicke score 
mein cpu pot is letztens in die fertigung gegangen. wenn ich glück habe machen die den aus altem 70er rund kupferschrott und das ding wird diese noch fertig vllt.
danach werde ich mich an nem gpu pot ranmachen. hat schon vorteile wenn man technischer zeichner is


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Multi 6 hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ist aber definitiv ne FSB Wall. Selbst mit 1,65V wollte er keine 3,72GHz ^^ Hab auch mit PLL, FSB Voltage rumgespielt und mit den Clock Skews, GTLs usw. experimentiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Lief auch bei 1,45V und 3665MHz noch durch SuperPi 32M.  Also hatte ne Raumtemp von 24°C und halt Wakü druff, Temps dürften unter Last so um die 50-60° gelegen haben. Also nix mit Kälte ^^ Hab ihn eben auch nicht weiter bekommen.
> Tja, wenn Vaykir und ich für ne Session LN2 organisiert kriegen, ist der E4300 auf jeden Fall schonmal ne gute Nummer  Uns fehlen allerdings noch 1-2 Graka-Pötte um die Sache wirklich perfekt zu machen  Denn eigentlich stehts mit nem 2600K und nem 980X und einem Haufen 88er Grakas, ATI 5er etc. in der Hinsicht auch nicht schlecht
> 
> @Moose: Ich habs so gemacht, dass ich den Kühler komplett runtergenommen und auseinandergenommen habe, und dann ohne die Plastikabdeckung wieder aufgeschraubt habe (kp ob das beim alten Referenzdesign auch geht). Somit liegen die Kühlrippen offen, du packst 2 120er daneben und schwupp hast du geile Temps ;D


 
meiner macht bei 1,565vcore  unter luft

CPU-Z - 3888.07 mhz - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @3888.1MHz)

was meinste was der unter dice oder ln2 geht

mfg


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Februar 2011)

Eine gute CPU für Wasser ist nicht unbedingt eine gute CPU für Dice/Ln2
Mein 8600 zb. macht zwar 4,7 ghz mit 1,48V aber läuft nur 5,4-5,5 unter Dice.


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Eine gute CPU für Wasser ist nicht unbedingt eine gute CPU für Dice/Ln2
> Mein 8600 zb. macht zwar 4,7 ghz mit 1,48V aber läuft nur 5,4-5,5 unter Dice.


 
mein absouter favorit ist ja sowieso der hier der macht bei 1,57,vcore unter luft

CPU-Z - 5809.44 mhz - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5809.4MHz)

bei 1,6vcore bootet er nicht mehr 

mfg stefan


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Eine gute CPU für Wasser ist nicht unbedingt eine gute CPU für Dice/Ln2
> Mein 8600 zb. macht zwar 4,7 ghz mit 1,48V aber läuft nur 5,4-5,5 unter Dice.


 
finde ich recht normal für einen E8600. Dice ist halt für die höheren Spannungen schon zu warm. wichtiger ist ja eher mit wie viel Vcore du die 5,5GHz schaffst.



blackbolt schrieb:


> mein absouter favorit ist ja sowieso der hier der macht bei 1,57,vcore unter luft
> 
> CPU-Z - 5809.44 mhz - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5809.4MHz)
> 
> ...


 
der sieht sahnig aus für CPU-Z schafft vlt. die 7GHz. hast du mal geguckt ob er mit 1,45V und mindestens 5GHz ins Windows bootet (unter normalen Luftkühungsverhätnissen)?


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2011)

Naja das ist nen Presler - keine potenzielle 7,5 GHz+ CPU, also eher nix für CPU-Z


----------



## Mega Rage (23. Februar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> finde ich recht normal für einen E8600. Dice ist halt für die höheren Spannungen schon zu warm. wichtiger ist ja eher mit wie viel Vcore du die 5,5GHz schaffst.


 
CrankFrank's 8sec 516ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 5512MHz

1,67 V mehr hat nichts gebracht


----------



## blackbolt (23. Februar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> finde ich recht normal für einen E8600. Dice ist halt für die höheren Spannungen schon zu warm. wichtiger ist ja eher mit wie viel Vcore du die 5,5GHz schaffst.
> 
> 
> 
> der sieht sahnig aus für CPU-Z schafft vlt. die 7GHz. hast du mal geguckt ob er mit 1,45V und mindestens 5GHz ins Windows bootet (unter normalen Luftkühungsverhätnissen)?


 
er bootet bei normalen temps(15-20°C) bei 1,5vcore mit 5,535Mhz

danach will er schnell mehr vcore und kälte

mfg


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2011)

5,5 GHz mit 1,5V und dann ins Windows? das ist ja eine wahnsinns-cpu. mit 20°C Lufttemperatur und dann so hoch, Wahnsinn. die Netbursts heizen ja wie Hölle, da sollte ja auch dein Prolimatech Probleme mit haben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube ich reiße morgen Auch mal das Fenster auf und verringere die Raumtemperatur um 35 Grad  Mal sehen was der E43 bzw mein E34 oder 631er dann machen. Bis jetzt 3,7@1.45V/4.8@1.58V/5.3@1.55V. Dann kommen die FSB Walls.

Respekt @blackbolt


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Meine Sockel 775 CPU gingen dadurch 200MHz weiter, alle, manche auch mehr.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann auch bestätigen, mein i7 ging auch deutlich besser


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, wie findet ihr das neue Design?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde es ok.is halt anders, aber ertragbar.die neuen funktionen brauche ich auch größtenteils nicht. Die einzige Funktion die ich wirklich gut fände, war nur Nen Bug nämlich die universelle danke Funktion


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe heute auch erstmal gedacht, WTF, aber jetzt habe ich mich dran gewöhnt


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie findet ihr das neue Design?


 
Meine Meinung dazu, das lasse ich besser Liegt wohl an meinem Alter.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu, das lasse ich besser Liegt wohl an meinem Alter.


 
die teile ich wahrscheinlich 

Ich habe jetzt eine Ewigkeit gebraucht diesen Thread wieder zu finden den ich sonst mit einen Klick auf meine Themen hatte 

Hmm .......


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Find auch, das es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ging mir heute früh auch so und teilweise jetzt immer noch.
Bin gerade beim Vantage mit der GTX260-192, teste noch, aber hab schon mal Alriin verdrängt, reicht schon für den 8. Platz


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2011)

So ...schnauze voll

nochmal 5 min gebr den Thread wieder zu finden bzw irgendwie eine möglichkeit zu finden zu sehen ob hier einer nach mir was gepostet hat .........


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2011)

^^Dem könnte ich zustimmen, wenn man sich Jahrelang an etwas gewöhnt hat möchte man es nicht mehr so schnell verändern 
(paar neue Sachen sind ja interessant u. übersichtlicher geworden , aber irgendwie ist jetzt alles so klein  , naja nen viertel Jahr mit diesem hier und man ist wieder drin u. kennt nichts anderes)

@True

Hast du keine Abos auf den Themen? (immer schön setzen, damit ja nichts mehr verliert )


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

@True: Wie wärs mit [x] Abo und dann einfach auf Kontrollzentrum klicken? ^^ Dann siehst du ja wenn was neues geschrieben wurde... 
Ich persönlich sehe jetzt auch nicht so ganz die Verbesserungen zu dem alten Design, aber man ist ja jung und für alles offen


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Du ja, aber nicht alle unter uns sind jung Für dich leicht, für True oder UE50 schon schwer. Will auch das alte wieder haben, hatte mich da dran so gewöhnt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Kann man das nicht im Kontrollzentrum umstellen? Gab mal beim alten Design irgendwo unten nen kleines Auswahlfenster. Wird wohl nur schwierig, das jetzt wiederzufinden, damit mans überhaupt zurückstellen kann 
Ja damit meinte ich auch nur mich und wollte jetzt nicht verallgemeinern, ich weiß ja dass True letztens 44 geworden ist, und dass hier nicht jeder erst 17-18 ist hatte ich auch schon vermutet


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2011)

Und wenn ich zu jeden blöden thema ein abo setzten muss auf das ich mal geantwortet habe dann nenne ich das fortschritt oder was ?

naja ........ich habe jetzt erst mal die lust aufs forum verloren


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Das nicht, aber das war ja sowieso schon immer ein generelles Foren-Problem: Die Threads, auf die man geantwortet hat, ohne Abo wiederzufinden. Das Luxx machts ganz gut finde ich (wo ja quasi jeder Thread automatisch abonniert wird), aber sowas kann man in sonem großen Forum wie dem PCGHX natürlich auch schlecht machen.

Aber eine Sache gibts: Die Direkt-Antworten Box ist breiter und die Smiles stehen direkt untendrunter  
Allerdings find ichs wirklich ganz praktisch, dass das Anhänge verwalten-Menü jetzt auch mit in die Direkt-Antworten Box gerutscht ist, jetzt muss man nicht mehr immer auf Erweitert klicken, wenn man ein Bild anhängen will. 

PS: Aber eigentlich ist das hier ja immer noch ein HWBot-Diskussionsthread und nicht der "Vorher-war-alles-besser"-Diskussionsthread.. ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2011)

Kleine Frage am Rande: habt ihr eigentl. bei euch Werbung oben und auf der rechten Seite?

@ Masterchief79

Nicht zu vergessen, das man nicht auf Erweitert klicken muss um die Anhänge zu verwalten. <- Hast es ja gesagt (so klein ist alles, Brille rauskram)
(sollte denen die neu hinzukommen eigtl. leichter fallen und nicht ständig externe Hoster benutzen)


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Jep, hab ich auch


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande: habt ihr eigentl. bei euch Werbung oben und auf der rechten Seite?


 
Ja habe ich auch. Damit kann ich auch leben, beachte ich sowieso nicht. Schlimmer ist es , ich finde nichts mehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2011)

Naja, bei mir ist keine (scheint die neue Firewall doch vernüftig zu arbeiten , sieht richtig schön nackig aus, ist aber auch schön schnell alles)


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2011)

Auf die Sucherei hier, habe ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich ziehe den Stecker.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2011)

achh

Endlich 

unter nützliche links gibt es jetzt ....themen mit eigenen beiträgen 

das ist jetzt schon viiiieeeel besser 

sry das ich offtopic bin aber bei einer so einschneidenen veränderung muss man auch drüber reden bevor manch einer das team verläßt da er hier nicht mehr zurechtkommt


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Das wolln wir ja nicht, ein Abgang heute reicht, finde ich.
Hab gerade einen top Run im Vantage hinbekommen
Moose83's 13846 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 260 @ 783/1269MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus  Nur noch ein bisschen mehr und du hast immerhin ne Medaille mit dem Teil 
So viel hab ich mit ner 216er geschafft: Masterchief79's 14515 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 765/1250MHz
Bist du immer noch bei Software-Vmodding? Ja oder?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus  Nur noch ein bisschen mehr und du hast ne Medaille mit dem Teil 
So viel hab ich mit ner 216er geschafft: Masterchief79's 14515 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 765/1250MHz
Bist du immer noch bei Software-Vmodding? Ja oder?


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2011)

Jep, über Software bei 1,21V, mehr bringt nix und weiter gehts auch nicht, hier ist Schluß

Edit, gehört hier nicht hin, ich weis, aber wieviel ist eine GTX260-216 wert? Will keinen neuen Schätzthreat aufmachen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Hab für meine glaub ich 80 inkl. gezahlt vor ca 3 Monaten, und das war ne exo Edition (650 GPU) noch mit Garantie. Also so zwischen 70 und 75 je nach Zustand würde ich meinen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

So viel ist die mir nicht wert, da ich ne GTX280 für 84 inklusive bekomme


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

Wie cool! Ich steh sogar auf HWbot inne News drinne:



> HWBOT news:
> 24/02  bit.ly: Vaykir hits target in 2nd stage of MSI 'Eyes on the Prize' competition. How? By benching 8h straight!


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Hab hier gerade ne Voltmodded 8800GS drin, aktuell auf 1,47V, wieviel kann ich den Karten zumuten? Die Karte erreicht um die 75 Grad bei 1,47V.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Februar 2011)

1,47V sind schon ziemlich viel, mehr würde ich auch nicht versuchen da die Karte bei 80°C+ wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr skaliert.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Gut, höher gehe ich dann auch nicht, aber skaliert noch super, habe das maximum noch nicht gefunden, nur der Ram der Karte macht schon bei 950 dicht, ich glaub da muss auch nen Mod dran, mein neues Messgerät ist ja jetzt auch da.
Aktuell bei Core 810 und Shader über 1900.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Februar 2011)

Ich schätze mal die Karte ist nicht im Referenzdesign, oder? Bei der 8800GS und auch GT haben viele Hersteller ein eigenes PCB entworfen, wobei sich diese fast ohne Ausnahme schlechter übertakten lassen.
Eine durchschnittliche G92 Referenzkarte schafft 800MHz(1998) bei ca. 1.275-1.3V.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Wie cool! Ich steh sogar auf HWbot inne News drinne:


 
Nice, Glückwunsch  Zu blöd dass bei mir der 11er und der Heaven beide nicht vernünftig laufen. -.-
Beim Unigine hab ich wie gesagt nur nen blackscreen und der 11er ergibt viel zu wenig CPU Score, habe mit ner 5970 nur so um die P2400... Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Norton dazwischenfunkt, weil das bei wPrime auch erst jeden Thread kontrolliert und ich deswegen mit nem 2600K 32M schonmal bei 15s lande 

Edit: Wollte ja heute eigentlich mal Gefrierbenchen. Aber hab grade erfahren, dass ich seit zwei wochen meine biologie-facharbeit hätte schreiben sollen..  (warum sagt mir auch keiner was) vllt krieg ichs trotzdem noch hin..


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal die Karte ist nicht im Referenzdesign, oder? Bei der 8800GS und auch GT haben viele Hersteller ein eigenes PCB entworfen, wobei sich diese fast ohne Ausnahme schlechter übertakten lassen.
> Eine durchschnittliche G92 Referenzkarte schafft 800MHz(1998) bei ca. 1.275-1.3V.


 
Na ja, hab die Karte so bekommen und die Spannung gemessen und erst mal so gelassen.810 hat er im 06er geschafft!
Dazu muss ich sagen, das die Karte aktuell semi-passiv gekühlt wird Nur der Lüfter in der Seitenwand kühlt die, muss nachher erstmal nen Lüfter kaufen gehen, die heizt doch übel bei der Sapnnung


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nice, Glückwunsch  Zu blöd dass bei mir der 11er und der Heaven beide nicht vernünftig laufen. -.-
> Beim Unigine hab ich wie gesagt nur nen blackscreen und der 11er ergibt viel zu wenig CPU Score, habe mit ner 5970 nur so um die P2400... Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Norton dazwischenfunkt, weil das bei wPrime auch erst jeden Thread kontrolliert und ich deswegen mit nem 2600K 32M schonmal bei 15s lande
> 
> Edit: Wollte ja heute eigentlich mal Gefrierbenchen. Aber hab grade erfahren, dass ich seit zwei wochen meine biologie-facharbeit hätte schreiben sollen..  (warum sagt mir auch keiner was) vllt krieg ichs trotzdem noch hin..



was hast für ne soundkarte?
bei x-fi musst du auf spielemodus stellen, sonst geht der net.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

So, endlich wieder WLP da und Lüfterbastelware aus der Ramschkiste eines Computerhändlers Jetzt wird die 8800GS erst mal präpariert, und dann will ich über die 837 Core

Hab gerade erstmal den losen Lötpunkt von dem Messpunkt für mein Multimeter wieder befestigt. Jetzt messe ich 1,44V auf der GPU.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

also meine geht bis 849 core, 1102 ram und 2052 shader im aquamark.
1,6vcore, standard vmem


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was hast für ne soundkarte?
> bei x-fi musst du auf spielemodus stellen, sonst geht der net.


 
Uff, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen >.< Habe ne Titanium  (und find die megageil btw ) Danke für den Tipp, werde ich gleich mal testen.
Grade noch nen ganz guten Run mit der 8800GTS G80 hinbekommen, leider nur ne leichte Verbesserung zu vorher, der A2 Chip scheint einfach am Ende zu sein: Masterchief79's 17382 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1080MHz
Aber bei der Kälte hier (9-11° Wassertemp, steht am Fenster) habe ich immerhin die CPU mit 5,2GHz durchgekriegt, das erste mal  Daher die nette CPU Score ;D


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

> Uff, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen >.< Habe ne Titanium  (und find die megageil btw ) Danke für den Tipp, werde ich gleich mal testen.



ich hab auch ne titanium und finde die auch super. allerdings nur mit pax treiber. die von creative kannste gekonnt knicken.
aber echt lustig. unterhaltungsmodus => bleibt im ladebildschirm hängern. nur dx11 geht. spielemodus => einwandfrei 

gibt manchmal echt sachen die gibts net.

PS: ich bench dann in nen paar wochen die 6850 die ich bei hwbot contest gewinnen werde  hihhi


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Gut, höher gehe ich dann auch nicht, aber skaliert noch super, habe das maximum noch nicht gefunden, nur der Ram der Karte macht schon bei 950 dicht, ich glaub da muss auch nen Mod dran, mein neues Messgerät ist ja jetzt auch da.


 
der RAM scheint dann wohl Qimonda RAM zu sein. Um den höher als 1GHz zu bekommen müsstest du die Spannung absenken vom RAM unter den Standardwert.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

wie soll man das denn machen?
größeren wiederstand dran schweißen?


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Februar 2011)

es gibt Reverse Mods. So gut kenne ich mich mit ET nicht aus, aber google hilft ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Hab grade ein paar merkwürdige Treiberprobleme mit meiner GTX260... Immer 3-4 FPS weniger als es sein sollten, und wenn ich im Treiber irgendwas umstelle geht das Ding nicht mehr aus dem Stromspartakt. Takte ich dann manuell wieder höher, gehts, nur dann halt wieder mit 3-4FPS weniger. Hab schon 197 und 260.99 probiert, beides dasselbe.. Karte läuft @760/1242MHz und CPU@5,2GHz stabil durch den 06er.


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wie soll man das denn machen?
> größeren wiederstand dran schweißen?


 
Ne, du willst ja gerade die Spannung verringern.
Wenn ich mich nicht täuschen musst du einen VR zwischen den FB pin und einen Vmem readout point löten, Größe halt über gemessenen Widerstand mal 20 bestimmen.

Frag aber lieber vorher noch mal mAlkAv!


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

hmm... ich hab atm das problem, dass meine icq nummer nicht mehr "erkannt" wird. gehört zwar nicht umbedingt hier rein, aber da unten im windows forum is nie einer 
jedenfalls steht da "unknown number" (in kurzform^^).


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt laufen 3 Lüfter auf dem AC Accelero S1, mal schauen, wie weit ich komme. Temp ist jetzt 15 Grad geringer.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

wähh alle meine grafikkarten passen mit dem prolimatech mk-13 nicht ins gehäuse, weil nen schlauch vonner wakü im weg is. wie kacke is das denn


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Was 3 Lüfter auf einem Accelero bringen ist Wahnsinn, ohne Lüfter bei 1,47V 80 Grad, jetzt maximal 55 Grad Jetzt kanns losgehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Zu meinem Problem: Habs gelöst, ich hatte CPUID Maximum einschränken im BIOS aktiviert, für XP muss man das aber deaktivieren..  Jetzt ist die CPU Score wieder um 300 Punkte geringer, aber die CPU wird jetzt auch wieder als i7 und nicht als i3 erkannt  Und die Scores gehen auch iO. Muss nur noch die Benches auf 771/1242 durchkriegen (wird ein hartes Stück arbeit^^)

Und man muss echt aufpassen, wenn der Rechner mal ausgeht, hatte eben beim Einschalten noch ne Wassertemperatur von 1,4°C  Im Betrieb sinds etwa 6°C. CPU bleibt immer unter 60°C bei 1,58V.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wenn ich zu jeden blöden thema ein abo setzten muss auf das ich mal geantwortet habe dann nenne ich das fortschritt oder was ?
> 
> naja ........ich habe jetzt erst mal die lust aufs forum verloren


 
So gehts mir genauso. Die Buchstaben sind zu klein und man findet auch net sofort die neuesten Beiträge etc ganz oben wie früher


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

ich seh schon, unsere session (denke mal anfang juli, hab ende mai abschlussprüfung) wird nen punkteregen


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

So geht doch  Masterchief79's 25234 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 770/1242MHz Jetzt noch die andere Benches  Musste den Shader-Takt etwas senken, damit er noch durchlief. Die Shader sind am Ende ^^

Ja freu mich schon, bis dahin sollten wir genügend material zusammenhaben um ordentlich was zu reißen  Ich werd mir dann noch ein Z68 Board besorgen und dann gehts 5,5GHz+ mit dem i7


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Februar 2011)

Hier noch was von mir ,  falls es nochniemanden (lippo mal außervor ) Aufgefallen ist. 

Freakezoit's 37031 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 2600K @ 5423MHz


----------



## LosUltimos (24. Februar 2011)

Sehr schönes Ergebnis Freakezoit


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Schönes Ergebniss! Geht deine SB nicht weiter?


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Februar 2011)

Doch schon nur nicht im PCM05 da mein UD4 nen zu großen vdroop hat unter last trotz Loadline. Sonst könnte ich auch mit 5550 des laufen lassen. Temps sind 0 problem , min 14-15°C kern temp bei 6°C am chiller unter last hab ich keine 50°c . Und wenn ich wollte könnte ich bis auf 3.5°C am chiller gehn nur bringen tut das nix. Im moment versuch ich mich am 4 platz aber der wird wohl schwerer als es den anschein hat. Der liegt akt. bei 37340. Nur 0.1 mehr blck und der kackt mir dann im HDD General usage oder im Multithreaded 1 ab mitm Blauen und 0x0000101 was Vcore ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Na wenn du das schon wenig findest, verkrieche ich mich lieber im Schrank und komme nie wieder raus. 
Hab übrigens anscheinend den Grund dafür gefunden, warum meine Karten nur so schlecht skaliert haben. 770MHz bei 1,2V und 774MHz bei 1,4V? ^^ Scheint so als wären die Shader schuld, man darf die im afterburner nicht auf "Linked" lassen, weil der sonst zu viel takt draufgibt. Benche grade mal 793 (nächster Schritt) und hoffe dass er durchläuft  (Shader 1584)

@Freakazoit: Probiers mal mit Multi 55 und dann 98,5MHz BCLK oder wie viel das auch immer dann sein mögen. Damit kommt man generell weiter, als den BCLK auch noch zu OCen. Unter 98 wird aber auch schon wieder instabil.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Februar 2011)

Wenig ist des nicht unbedingt aber wenn schon 56er & 57er multi laufen dann wäre es schön wenn noch mehr gehn würde.   Aber  im moment versuche ich halt möglichst aus jedem subtest das beste rauszuholen , was einerseitz viel Zeit kostet andererseits auch nervig ist alles aufeinander abzustimmen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na wenn du das schon wenig findest, verkrieche ich mich lieber im Schrank und komme nie wieder raus.
> Hab übrigens anscheinend den Grund dafür gefunden, warum meine Karten nur so schlecht skaliert haben. 770MHz bei 1,2V und 774MHz bei 1,4V? ^^ Scheint so als wären die Shader schuld, man darf die im afterburner nicht auf "Linked" lassen, weil der sonst zu viel takt draufgibt. Benche grade mal 793 (nächster Schritt) und hoffe dass er durchläuft  (Shader 1584)
> 
> @Freakazoit: Probiers mal mit Multi 55 und dann 98,5MHz BCLK oder wie viel das auch immer dann sein mögen. Damit kommt man generell weiter, als den BCLK auch noch zu OCen. Unter 98 wird aber auch schon wieder instabil.


 

Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder Wer bitte schön lässt die auf linked? Ich bin eh vom Afterburner weg und wieder beim Rivatuner Ist und bleibt der Gott für so was


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Naja, hatte bisher eher mehr ATi als NV und da das ja Standard so eingestellt ist hab ich mich nie drum gekümmert  Der Riva geht leider nicht so optimal für die HD5970/5770 und beim AB kann man ja auch alles nötige einstellen. Monitoring reicht mir auch

//793 abgestürzt, hab aber nen zwischenschritt übersehen, teste jetzt mit 783/1620/1224


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Was glaubst du, was man im Rivatuner alles einstellen kann. Selbst mit bearbeiteter Afterburner.cfg reichen die Regler öfters mal nicht aus, Rivatuner hab ich bis 4000 für alles eingestellt, und zum Spannungsändern habe ich Voltage Factory.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne den Rivatuner  Hab meiner 4870x2 damals ordentlich Feuer gemacht mit dem Prog. 1,5V vGPU und ab gings ^^ Naja wenn mir der Afterburner mal nicht mehr reicht, kann ich ja immer noch den Riva nehmen. Spannungsänderungen mach ich wenn auch nur übern Riva (gibt ein Plugin dafür), aber das geht bis jetzt mit dem AB einfach bequemer.
783/1620/1224 lief er grade noch problemlos durch den 05, ich denke das kann ich auch für die anderen Benches nehmen, mache morgen weiter.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 daran liegt es net (BlCK) unter 100 brauch ich da eh nicht anfangen ich will ja schneller werden nicht langsamer. Problem ist folgendes ich stelle im bios 1.7v an und bekomme unter last 1.64 - 1.63v und das mag meiner ganz und garnicht am besten läuft der mit 54er multi und 100.6 blck  im PCM05 ob ich dann 55 er und etwas weniger nehme ist nicht das problem , das ganze hängt bei mir nur an der Vcore mehr net. Den AM3 /01/03/05 läuft der auch über 5.5GHz aber da bekommt der auch net auf alle kerne 100% last.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Jungs, macht euch doch keinen Stress Riva.oder After. ja nein. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Bisher habe ich noch nichtmal LN2 (was jedoch kommen wird)  oder sowas gebraucht um Punkte zu machen. Es warten erstmal so einige Grakas darauf, mit dem 2600K laufen zu dürfen. Danch kommen erst die Feinheiten.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Genau, benchen wir einfach und holen Punkte für unser Team!


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich war ja auch nicht auf richtig oder falsch aus 
Genau, so lange es Punkte fürs Team gibt, was diskutieren wir  Jap man holt echt mehr Punkte unter Luft/Wakü als man denkt, insbesondere mit der SB  Hab ja jetzt auch innerhalb von ein paar Wochen über 400 Punkte geholt nur unter Wakü/Luft.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Geht mir genau so, seit dem Gulfi habe ich auch 400 Punkte geholt, diese Jahr So langsam macht mir die 8800GS Angst, die skaliert immer noch, bin jetzt bei 1,52V Sollte ich lieber aufhören? Dagegen spricht, das Platz 3 in Rechweite ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

Also ab 1,6V wirds kritisch, meine 8800GTS 512 ist bei über 1,65V abgeschmort  (weiß nicht genau, wie viel das exakt waren). Wie geht der Speicher so? Sonst versuch dich doch erstmal an nem vMem Mod. Oder mach die bei bspw. 1,55V fest, durchbenchen und dann für LN2 aufsparen


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Der Ram geht nicht so gut, Lippo meinte, da sind dann Quimonda drauf und eine Reduzierung der Spannung würde helfen. Ich werde die nicht verheizen und bei 1,52V mein Maximum sehen, obwohl die Karte nicht über 65 hinaus geht!


----------



## RedCobra (24. Februar 2011)

Ihr seit doch alle Spannungs krank   0.5 mehr und das noch air.... die arme Hardware.....


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Hab die mit eingestellten 1,47V bekommen, aber die skaliert immer noch, sollte ich lieber aufhören? Es sind nicht 0,5V sondern nur 0,4V

Edit, egal ich höre auf und gebe mich zu frieden mit Platz 4.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...6_geforce_8800_gs_384_mb_16488_marks?new=true


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2011)

@RedCobra: We are extreme - are you? 
Ja ich weiß natürlich bist du 

Aber solange die HW nicht zu warm wird, muss man doch nicht prinzipiell ab 1,4V oder sowas nur noch LN2 benutzen ^^


----------



## Turrican (24. Februar 2011)

das sind schon krasse spannungen für air. 
ich habe bei meinen geforce 8800 gtx/gts karten selbst unter single stage nur max ~1.43V gegeben.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2011)

Wollte ja nicht so hoch, aber das verdammte Ding skaliert immer noch, aber werde definitiv aufhören, brauch ja auch noch die anderen Benches
Aber wie Masterchief schon sagt, wir sind hier in einem Extreme Forum und wir halten uns dran


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

8800 gt @ 1,6V und stock kühler.... lächerliche 1,47v tz 
leider passt auf das ding kein mk-13. der kühler wackelt da drauf rum, wie nen loses rad. und ins mainboard stecken trau ich mich net, die karte biegt sich schon extrem gefährlich.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Wozu auch so ein Kühler, für so ne Kleine Karte? Ein AC Accelero hättes auch getan, dazu 2 80er und ein 90er. 1,52V und maximal 65 Grad


----------



## fuzz3l (25. Februar 2011)

@Moose:
Mal aus Interesse: Was bezeichnest du als skalieren? Also sach mal ein paar Taktstufen samt Spannungen an 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Shader ging knapp 100 höher und der Core um 40MHz. Bei einer Erhöhung um 0,05V, also 1,52V.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Wozu auch so ein Kühler, für so ne Kleine Karte? Ein AC Accelero hättes auch getan, dazu 2 80er und ein 90er. 1,52V und maximal 65 Grad


 
als ob der kühler von AC kleiner wär -.-
die montageteile vom mk-13 sind einfach nur nen witz...
keine abstandsbolzen, kurze schrauben... aber nen riesen kühler, wo man noch extra ne schiene montieren muss, damit die lüfter halten.

ps: hats hwbot schon wieder zerlegt? die seite hat echt ne performance wie nen trabbi


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich komm gar nicht drauf, wollte gerade meine Ergebnisse hochladen.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

geht wieder.
man muss nur hier im forum Eure signaturen angucken.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Jep, geht wieder, und Gold im Aquamark
Moose83's 312020 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 886/999MHz


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

und das mit luft. nett 
mal gucken ob ich nächste woche auch nen paar goldene haue. sturmfrei => pc nach draußen ohne dass einer rumschreit "wir heizen net für draußen!!!!"


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2011)

Wird ja leider wieder wärmer jetzt^^ Aber im Kalten benchen bringt schon ordentlich was, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man kein Kondenswasser auf der HW bekommt... Kenne das auch


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist gerade eine GTX280 eingetroffen, die 8500GT braucht erst noch nen Voltmod.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

kondenswasser wenn alles draußen steht?
geht wohl schlecht, is doch dann alles gleich kalt/warm.
erst wenn du den rechner wieder reinstellst, solltest du ihn nicht sofort anmachen, weil sich dann kondenswasser bildet.

also:
kondenswasser bildet sich nur, wenn die hardware kälter als die umgebungstemperatur ist.


----------



## Turrican (25. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kondenswasser wenn alles draußen steht?
> geht wohl schlecht, is doch dann alles gleich kalt/warm.
> erst wenn du den rechner wieder reinstellst, solltest du ihn nicht sofort anmachen, weil sich dann kondenswasser bildet.
> 
> ...


genau. 
erst wenn man wieder ins warme kommt, wird es darauf kondensieren.
man muss sich das bei den brillenträgern vorstellen. da läuft die brille auch an, wenn man vom kalten ins warme kommt.


----------



## blackbolt (25. Februar 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wird ja leider wieder wärmer jetzt^^ Aber im Kalten benchen bringt schon ordentlich was, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man kein Kondenswasser auf der HW bekommt... Kenne das auch


 
kondenswasser ?????

ich benche bei - 10°C~ in der Kühltruhe und hatte noch nie kondenswasser

*wPrime 32m* - *50sec 310ms* - (Intel Pentium 4 631 @5203MHz)

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2011)

Weiß ich doch, aber nichtsdestotrotz, manche stellen auch nur den Radi nach draußen..


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

mach ich auch immer, weil er extern ist und fast 2m schlauch dran is.
aber kondenswasser hatte ich auch noch nie.

nur beim ln2 benchen aufm gigabyte board, welches danach in den hardwarehimmel geflogen ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2011)

Okay.. ^^ Naja ich zumindest hab ja nicht alle Karten @Wakü und hab deswegen gleich den ganzen Rechner so weit wie möglich ans Fenster bewegt.  Benche jetzt nochmal die 260er weiter und dann (ohne Linked Shader ) die GTS 640 ^^


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

ich hab auch nur die 5870 @ wakü, aber de cpu soll nebenbei ja auc auf 4800-5000mhz laufen ohne gleich nen hitzetod zu sterben 

aber hab atm ganz andere probleme: und zwar bekomm ich immer bios reset, wenn ich den storm ausmache. windows ist dann auch in nem zustand von vor nen paar tagen. kp warum. bios abtterie schon raus und rein gemacht, aber daran lags net.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist die leer, kauf mal ne neue. Für 4,8GHz 06er muss ich noch kein Fenster öffnen, das geht noch ohne, 03er, 05er und Aqua laufen auch mit 4,9, bei normaler Raumtemp


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

nach 2 monaten schon ne neue batterie?

mit wie viel spannung?


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

1,5V, Höchsttemperatur 60 Grad


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

hast nen es oder is meiner kacke?
obwohl... ich hab 1,3V und 4,2ghz für 24/7. das eigl voll ok^^


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Nö, kein ES, ganz normaler aus dem Handel.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2011)

hwbot schon wieder down. was ne krüppel seite 
die sponsoren sollen mal ne stabile webseite sponsorn. das wär mal was^^


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gehts.


----------



## RoccoESA (26. Februar 2011)

ich packs mal einfach hier rein 

Happy Birthday unserem Kellerbencher - Happy Birthday Matti


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Hier passt es doch, von mir auch Happy Birthday!
Mit der GTX280 hab ich voll in die ******* gegriffen, defekter Vram, weil der Vorgänger die Pads weggelassen hat und überall Paste drauf gemacht hat, die Rams hatten kein Kontakt, ich könnt jetzt echt


----------



## Mega Rage (26. Februar 2011)

Happy B-Day Matti!

@Moose83: Probier mal die Karte zu Backen, wenn du keine Garantie mehr hast ;D


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Ist gebacken, brauche aber erst Pads, vorher gehts mit der Karte nicht weiter!


----------



## blackbolt (26. Februar 2011)

einen schönen Geburtstag wünsche ich dir auch Matti

gogogo

mfg stefan


----------



## LosUltimos (26. Februar 2011)

Alles gute zu einen Geburtstag Matti


----------



## MaKo (26. Februar 2011)

Alles Beste zu Deinem B-Day. Holst langsam auf...
Bis bald in B.


----------



## Turrican (26. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Matti, altes Haus.


----------



## Matti OC (26. Februar 2011)

Hi, danke 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (26. Februar 2011)

Gratulation auch von mir.
Lass die Hütte heile


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Also, die GTX280 hat sich erst mal erledigt, konnte heute keine Pads beschaffen. Welche Dicke sollte ich bestellen, die Standart Nvidia Pads sind glaub ich 2mm.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Februar 2011)

Dann nimm doch welche mit 2mm  Sollten auf jeden Fall passen, zu dick können die ja eigentlich gar nicht sein.


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Werde jetzt welche mit 2mm bestellen, da kommen bei der Karte aber einige Zusammen, 16 Rambausteine und 8 Wandler. Werde mir so nen Bogen bestellen und selbst schneiden, dann gehts nächste Woche mit der Karte weiter. Hab derweil ne GTS250 draufgeschnallt, gibt auch Punkte.


----------



## blackbolt (26. Februar 2011)

mein fleiß hat kein ende

*#1.* *CPU-Z* - *2213.02 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132099
*#2.* *SuperPi* - *36sec 333ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132098
*#3.* *SuperPi 32m* - *32min 27sec 538ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132097
*#4.* *PiFast* - *50.36 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132096
*#5.* *wPrime 1024m* - *38min 9sec 742ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132095
*#6.* *wPrime 32m* - *1min 9sec 137ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2213MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132091
*#7.* *PCMark 2005* - *3042 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD AMD V120 @2194MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132090
*#8.* *3DMark2000* - *10233 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4250 @504/533MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 no points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132089
*#9.* *Aquamark* - *29785 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4250 @504/533MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132088
*#10.* *3DMark05* - *2787 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4250 @504/533MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1.5* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132085
*#11.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *8302 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4250 @504/533MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132084
*#13.* *Aquamark* - *3392 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics @200/166MHz)
*0.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132081
*#14.* *3DMark2000* - *2486 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics @200/166MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 no points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132080
*#15.* *3DMark 99 Max* - *5939 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics @200/166MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 no points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132079
*#16.* *3DMark03* - *80 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics @200/166MHz)
*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132078
*#17.* *3DMark2001 SE* - *2002 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics @200/166MHz)
*1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132075
*#18.* *PiFast* - *92.38 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132074
*#19.* *SuperPi* - *1min 5sec 515ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132072
*#20.* *SuperPi 32m* - *1h 0min 12sec 360ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132071
*#21.* *wPrime 1024m* - *1h 4min 32sec 374ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132068
*#22.* *wPrime 32m* - *2min 0sec 718ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.5* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2132064
*#23.* *CPU-Z* - *2392.38 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz Northwood @2392.4MHz)
*0.1

achso habe meine 500 hardware points zusammen und die 100 medallien auch 
*

 						26.02.2011: 						 							 							 								You gained a new achievement: contribute 500 points to your team 							 						 						 							-  							 								source 							 						 						-  						 							archive. 						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 						26.02.2011: 						 							 							 								You gained a new achievement: Collect 100 cups and medals 							 						 						 							-  							 								source 							 						 						-  						 							archive. 						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mfg stefan
*


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2011)

feines Sache. hab mal deine Ergebnisse mit dem P4 in die richtige Kategorie verschoben. geht kein Übertakten bei den Pentium 4? Auf dem Board ist ja vlt. ein Taktgeber der von setfsb unterstützt wird.

ach so guck dir mal den Thread an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...formation-rankings-benchmarks-user-infos.html dann brauchst du nicht immer alle Ergebnisse verlinken


----------



## blackbolt (26. Februar 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> feines Sache. hab mal deine Ergebnisse mit dem P4 in die richtige Kategorie verschoben.



warum hast du mir nicht bescheid gesagt hätte sie doch selbst umgesetzt(hatte dir das aber schonmal gesagt das ich das selber mache) jetzt muss ich sie nochmal umsetzten und alles löschen weil keins der ergebnisse mehr zählt die du umgesetzt hast also doppelt arbeit 
und wenn du dir mal die 2 p4 northwood kategorien anschaust sind die sowieso total vermischt und es hätte wohl keinen interessiert ob kategorie b oder nciht

mfg stefan


----------



## Semih91 (26. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute Matti


----------



## Turrican (26. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> warum hast du mir nicht bescheid gesagt hätte sie doch selbst umgesetzt(hatte dir das aber schonmal gesagt das ich das selber mache) jetzt muss ich sie nochmal umsetzten und alles löschen weil keins der ergebnisse mehr zählt die du umgesetzt hast also doppelt arbeit
> und wenn du dir mal die 2 p4 northwood kategorien anschaust sind die sowieso total vermischt und es hätte wohl keinen interessiert ob kategorie b oder nciht
> 
> mfg stefan


 
wenn du durch verschiebungen der ergebnisse oder durch editeren keine punkte mehr bekommst, einfach hier auf das "recalculate of best submissions" symbol drücken. dann bekommst du wieder punkte. dasselbe gilt, falls du bestimmte achivements mal nicht bekommen solltest. 
Blackbolt's profile

gruß karl


----------



## blackbolt (26. Februar 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> wenn du durch verschiebungen der ergebnisse oder durch editeren keine punkte mehr bekommst, einfach hier auf das "recalculate of best submissions" symbol drücken. dann bekommst du wieder punkte. dasselbe gilt, falls du bestimmte achivements mal nicht bekommen solltest.
> Blackbolt's profile
> 
> gruß karl


 
vielen dank hat gefuntzt


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> warum hast du mir nicht bescheid gesagt hätte sie doch selbst umgesetzt(hatte dir das aber schonmal gesagt das ich das selber mache) jetzt muss ich sie nochmal umsetzten und alles löschen weil keins der ergebnisse mehr zählt die du umgesetzt hast also doppelt arbeit
> und wenn du dir mal die 2 p4 northwood kategorien anschaust sind die sowieso total vermischt und es hätte wohl keinen interessiert ob kategorie b oder nciht
> 
> mfg stefan





			
				Turrican schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du durch verschiebungen der ergebnisse oder durch editeren keine punkte mehr bekommst, einfach hier auf das "recalculate of best submissions" symbol drücken. dann bekommst du wieder punkte. dasselbe gilt, falls du bestimmte achivements mal nicht bekommen solltest.
> l



Bingo. Hatte ich vergessen zu drücken nach dem letzten verschieben. Selbst wenn die Punkte dann mal für ein paar Stunden weg sind. neu hochladen brauchste es nur wenn die nach einem Tag noch weg sind, dann hängt die Bot Engine mal wieder etwas.

Das da alles gemischt ist, ist halt so. Wenn man nicht weiß das es 4 Kategorie für einen Pentium 4 2,4GHz gibt kann das schon mal passieren. Wenn es dich dolle stört, Ergebnisse melden und schreiben, das Sie verschoben werden sollen.


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Ich war eigentlich die ganze Zeit ein stiller Mitleser (und Mitbencher) vom PCGH-Forum. Will jetz aber auch anfangen fürs HWbot-Team mit zu benchen
Habe da zum Anfang aber gleich mal eine Frage:
Bei meinem Unigine Heaven (DX11) Ergebniss habe ich 801,48 Punkte.
Hier sind es 802,3 Punkte bei viel weniger CPU und GPU Takt.

Was habe ich denn bei meinem Bench falsch gemacht?


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab bei noch weniger Takt, nicht mit meinem System das hier erzielt:Moose83's 841.29 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with GeForce GTX 460 (256bit) @ 800/1000MHz
Ich würde mal sagen, das Intel hier besser geht im Unigine Heaven.
Hast du unnötige Dienste abgeschaltet, Design auf Windows klassisch?


----------



## blackbolt (26. Februar 2011)

also wenn ich mir die 2 screens anschaue sehe ich das er physix x an hat 
aber eigendlich müsstest du um einiges mehr points haben als er gerade weil er alles auf standart stehen hat???
muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich mit dx11 noch nix am hut habe

mfg stefan

ps moose83 hat auch physiX  an


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, Design war auf Windows klassisch
Was wären denn unnötige Dienste? Also ich hatte nur den MSI-Afterburner minimiert sonst nichts im Hintergrund falls du dass meinst.

Edit: PhysX gleicht doch nicht so einen Taktunterschied aus oder?


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Unigine nutzt gar kein PhysX, ich machs immer für alle  Benches aus, fürn Vantage ist es eh verboten und bei allen anderen bringts nix.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Februar 2011)

Windows schneller machen: Überflüssige Dienste abschalten | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe  hier sind nur einige Dienste aufgeführt die man je nach Config. des Pc abschalten kann.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2011)

hast du den bench mal mit Standardtaktraten gemacht um zu gucken ob es dann auch weniger werden? nur zur sicherheit ob der benchmark wirklich auf die grafikkarte skaliert oder der fehler wo anders ist. priorität des benchmark prozesses auch echtzeit gesetzt im taskmanger? throttling bei cpu und gpu kann auchgeschlossen werden?


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2011)

Bei mir nehmen im Unigine bei zu hohen Taktraten die Punkte ab.Am meisten bringt es, den VRam zu übertakten.


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

@Ü50
Danke werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren
@Lippokratis 
Im Standart Takt habe ich weniger Punkte. Das mit der priorität muss ich nochmal nachschauen. Was ist throttling?
@Moose83 
Werde ich auch mal auspropieren


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2011)

trottling - wegen Überhitzung taktet die Komponente runter


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

achso...
Nein, auf keinen Fall habe die Kompnenten an einem 1080er Radiator und die Graka wurde nie über 40°C warm.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2011)

@BIOS Daddy

erst mal willkommen 

Und jetzt schau mal was ich rot eingekreist habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gesehen ?


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

Danke für das Wilkommen. 
Also bei ihm steht PCIe 2.0 und bei mir nicht. Soweit ich weiß ist der erste Steckplatz von meinem Mainboard ein PCIe 2.0 Steckplatz oder bedeutet dass etwas anderes?
Bitte klär mich auf. 

Edit: Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle überflüssigen Windows-Dienste deaktiviert, habe den Bench in Echtzeit ausgeführt und habe den VRam anstelle von der GPU stärker übertaktet.
Hat alles zusammen leider nur 1Punkt mehr gebracht. (Bei meinem Windows waren aber auch schon vorher einige Dienste die auf der Internetseite genannt werden deaktiviert)


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2011)

Also wenn die Score weniger werden sollte bei mehr Takt, kann das auch relativ kuriose Treiberursachen haben... (btw hast du den Treiber auch optimiert, auf maximale Leistung?)
Bei meiner 88er GTS hatte ich im AM3 immer @Stock so um die 300k Punkte, und mit 40% OC nur noch 280k. Hab GPU-Z aufgemacht und gesehen, dass er für jeden Bench auf einmal nur noch die 2D Taktraten genommen hat 
Also ab in den Rivatuner und die 2D Taktraten erhöht. ^^ Damit wars dann kein Problem. Du könntest auch mal nen anderen Treiber probieren, vllt ergeben sich da auch Unterschiede.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Februar 2011)

BIOS-Daddy schrieb:


> Danke für das Wilkommen.
> Also bei ihm steht PCIe 2.0 und bei mir nicht. Soweit ich weiß ist der erste Steckplatz von meinem Mainboard ein PCIe 2.0 Steckplatz oder bedeutet dass etwas anderes?
> Bitte klär mich auf.
> 
> ...


 
Normal sollte bei dir auch eine PCIe 2.0 Anbindung sein. Setz mal im BIOS den PCIe Takt hoch auf 105 MHz und benche nochmal. Wenn das Ergebnis dann signifikant höher ist, ist der PCIe Modus das Problem.


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (27. Februar 2011)

@Masterchief79
OC skaliert eigentlich ganz normal. 2D Takt ist auch ausgeschlossen, da ich die Taktraten auf meiner Tastatur sehen.
Treiber ist 260.99 weil der neuere Treiber in manchen Benchmarks weniger Leistung gebracht hat. Bei diesem hab ich ihn aber noch nicht getestet. Versuch ich auch gleich nochmal.

@Lippokratis
Den hatte ich schon beim ersten Durchlauf auf 105MHz. Ich versuch mal ob es bei 100MHz viel weniger Punkte gibt.

Edit: Leider habe ich mit dem neusten Nvidia Treiber andauernd Abstürze unter den gleichen Settings wie beim alten. Ich werde Morgen noch mal ein paar andere Settings ausprobieren, weil jetzt ist es schon so spät.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Februar 2011)

HI, achte mal wie der HB startet @ FPS ( unten rechts ), wenn die FPS zu sehr einbrechen, kannst du gleich abbrechen und noch mal versuchen.

lg

PS: es ist ja schon wieder einer aus dem Team gegangen, es fehlen ca 300 Punkte.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2011)

Wer wars denn diesmal ?
Allgemein find ichs doof wenn Leute ausm Team austreten ohne hier zumindest nen kurzes Statement abzugeben....


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Finds auch komisch, im Dezember noch ständig Neuzugänge und jetzt gehen wieder ständig welche. Wenn das so weiter geht, sind wir den 1. bald los.


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber nur 945 anstatt 950MHz auf der GPU und trozdem 990 anstatt 800 Punkte!!
Beim 3D Mark 11 hatte ich mit dem neuen Treiber viel weniger Punkte als mit dem alten.
Also für jeden Benchmark einen anderen Treiber verwenden... wieder was gelernt, hätte nie gedacht das dass so viele Punkte ausmacht.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Kann ich das neue Ergebnis jetzt einfach bei HWbot übermitteln? Beim alten Ergebnis werden dann die 0.1 Punkte automatisch entfernt?


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Einfach übermitteln. Das alte Ergebniss wird dan mit 0 bewertet.


----------



## marcus_T (27. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Finds auch komisch, im Dezember noch ständig Neuzugänge und jetzt gehen wieder ständig welche. Wenn das so weiter geht, sind wir den 1. bald los.


 
eventuell fehlt die nötige motivation wie geschenkle und so, sponsering. von nix kommt halt nix.
geht wöchentlich mehr als genug HW bei PCGH ein.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, welch ein Glück, dass du hier her gefunden hast, sonst wären wir vllt schon auf Platz zwei. 
HW gibt es leider hier nicht, kann am so oder so sehn, ......

lg


----------



## blackbolt (27. Februar 2011)

ja was ist eigentlich mit sponsoring wir sind ja schon recht lange auf platz 1 

oder wisst ihr was von irgendwelchen anfragen seitens der hersteller ?????

ich als reiner luftbencher könnte schon mal wieder was neues gebrauchen(cpu kühler u.s.w) 

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2011)

Naja man muss schon einiges an professionellem Gebenche vorweisen können, und am besten auch schon länger dabei sein, Reviews verfasst haben etc... Daher werden nur die wenigsten Leute wirklich von den Firmen mit hardware versorgt, die verschenken ja auch nichts 
Natürlich könnte man bei gewissen Firmen mal anfragen, Gigabyte, MSI und AData sponsern ja auch die HWBot Seite ganz allgemein. Können dem also schonmal nicht gänzlich abgeneigt sein ;D 

Nur braucht man halt was, um sich aus der Menge hervorzutun ^^ Und du musst den Firmen zeigen, warum sie ausgerechnet dir HW zur Verfügung stellen sollten, bzw. was für einen Nutzen die als Hersteller daraus haben 

Aber an sich hast du natürlich recht, wenn man mal kostenlos mit diversen Sachen versorgt wird, ist das schon nice  Ich als Schüler z.B. merke das schon sehr stark, wenn ich mal eben über 1000€ für ein neues Basissystem, benchgrakas, meine 5970 etc ausgebe... Für nen großen Hersteller ist das ja nicht mal der Erwähnung wert 

PS: Eindruck macht das natürlich auch immer, wenn du denen erzählen kannst, schon auf der Cebit gebencht zu haben etc. AF hat doch immer wieder nen Stand da. Solche Sachen eben.


----------



## Alriin (27. Februar 2011)

Unser Team wird von Caseking gesponsert bzw. stammen die Preise für unsere Wettbewerbe von Caseking. Von den großen Motherboard- , Grafikkarten- oder Ram-Herstellern hat sich leider noch keiner für uns begeistern können. Liegt einerseits daran, dass wir keinen Support von HWbot selbst haben (dort verehrt man lieber Werksbencher, die keinen Cent in HW investieren) bzw. konnte sich von uns noch keiner über einen längeren Zeitraum in den Top 50 der Weltspitze festbeissen. Ich persönlich würde also auch eher einen Stuwi sponsern (und selbst der hat es schwerer als manch untalentierter Werksbencher) als einen von uns.

Ergo: Wer die Aufmerksamkeit der Sponsoren will muss viel Zeit und Geld investieren um sich dauerhaft ganz oben festsetzen zu können. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass Gigabyte & Co wegsehen wenn einer ständig Rekorde purzeln lässt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2011)

Der PCMark Vantage läuft auf Vista 32 Bit oder? Ich mach meinem P4 für die Challenge nochmal Feuer


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> eventuell fehlt die nötige motivation wie geschenkle und so, sponsering. von nix kommt halt nix.
> geht wöchentlich mehr als genug HW bei PCGH ein.


 
Schau dir hier mal bitte die Statistiken der verkauften Ausgaben und Abonnements an: PC Games Hardware

Man sieht deutlich, dass es PCGH z.Z. nicht leicht hat und sie haben definitiv nichts zu verschenken. Da ich selbst seit Jahren für HWBot aktiv bin weiß ich welcher Aufwand hinter all dem steckt was ihr für unser Team macht. Allerdings solltet ihr daran denken, dass wir nicht die Hauptziehlgruppe von PCGH sind. Die HWBot Team-Leitung bemüht sich stehts um Sponsoring und Wettbewerbe um unser Team weiter nach vorne zu bringen. Siehe auch aktuell die TeamShirts powered by Caseking.de. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Alriins Posting anschließen. Wer Hardware (Mainboards, Grafikkarten etc.) gesponsort haben will muss sehr hart arbeiten und bereit sein eine Menge Geld zu investieren.


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Februar 2011)

Auch, wenn ich Alriin und Roman im wesentlichen zustimme, sehe ich es doch als eine Aufgabe der Teamleitung an, sich um weitere Sponsoren zu bemühen und nicht abzuwarten, bis diese mal "herüberschauen". Das sollte im übrigen auch ein jeder für sich selber tun.

Und mal ehrlich, das Beispiel mit dem T-Shirt ist ja wohl "der Brüller" ... Ich bezahle, um meine Teamzugehörigkeit kundzutun? Sowas sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit von Seiten des Teams sein. Immerhin schmücken nicht nur wir uns mit dem Namen, nein, wir tragen auch alle zum Erfolg dessen bei.

Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher immer gebencht, weil und wenn ich es wollte und Spass/ bzw. Freude dran hatte - keineswegs, weil es irgendwo was "abzustauben" gab. Und genau so werde ich es auch weiterhin halten.


----------



## blackbolt (27. Februar 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schau dir hier mal bitte die Statistiken der verkauften Ausgaben und Abonnements an: PC Games Hardware


 
also an mir liegt es nicht

die hier habe ich auf die schnelle gefunden glaube ich lese schon seit 4 jahren pcgh


----------



## Alriin (27. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher immer gebencht, weil und wenn ich es wollte und Spass/ bzw. Freude dran hatte - keineswegs, weil es irgendwo was "abzustauben" gab. Und genau so werde ich es auch weiterhin halten.



Sehr gut! Die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## blackbolt (27. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher immer gebencht, weil und wenn ich es wollte und Spass/ bzw. Freude dran hatte - keineswegs, weil es irgendwo was "abzustauben" gab. Und genau so werde ich es auch weiterhin halten.


 
finde ich gut 

mit den sachen die ich benche ist sowieso kein blumentopf zu gewinnen 

also ich benche weil es bock macht und manchmal sogar einen kleinen adrenalin kick 

mfg stefan


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2011)

Was heißt da Spass 

Die sache ist toternst ...in meinen leben gibt es nicht wichtigers wie benchen ....will einer zufällig zwei Kinder kaufen bzw gegen gute Grakas tauschen


----------



## blackbolt (27. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was heißt da Spass
> 
> Die sache ist toternst ...in meinen leben gibt es nicht wichtigers wie benchen ....will einer zufällig zwei Kinder kaufen bzw gegen gute Grakas tauschen


 *
geiler Spruch*


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was heißt da Spass
> 
> Die sache ist toternst ...in meinen leben gibt es nicht wichtigers wie benchen ....will einer zufällig zwei Kinder kaufen bzw gegen gute Grakas tauschen



 einfach nur geil, Mario ist ein wahrer Bencher


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Was heißt da Spass
> 
> Die sache ist toternst ...in meinen leben gibt es nicht wichtigers wie benchen ....will einer zufällig zwei Kinder kaufen bzw gegen gute Grakas tauschen


 
Wahaha  Frau hast sogar schon komplett vergessen?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2011)

nee 

Da habe ich schon einen deal am laufen gegen einen 990x 

hmmm ....aber eine katze hätte ich auch noch


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm die Katze im Tausch  gegen eine 8500GT


----------



## Ü50 (27. Februar 2011)

@True, ich hätte da noch meine 26 Jahre alte Tochter anzubieten. Die mir hier in der Bude rum lungert und mich jeden Monat mindestens 1,5 Graks kostet.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Hey, er will seine Kinder verkaufen und nicht noch vermehren


----------



## Shi (27. Februar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True, ich hätte da noch meine 26 Jahre alte Tochter anzubieten. Die mir hier in der Bude rum lungert und mich jeden Monat mindestens 1,5 Graks kostet.


 
Warum tust du mir das an, Papa?   :'(


----------



## Vaykir (27. Februar 2011)

Also hübsche Töchter zwischen 20 und 23 Jahren könnta bei mir abgeben 

Ich hätte auch Hardware anzubieten... also welche fürn PC.


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Februar 2011)

ich merk schon - nur Bekloppte um mich rum - hier bleib ich


----------



## Ü50 (27. Februar 2011)

Mal was Anderes. Weis jemand ab wann die neuen Mobos 1155 ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub soll im März sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Februar 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes. Weis jemand ab wann die neuen Mobos 1155 ausgeliefert werden?


 
Erste Sockel-1155-Boards mit B3-Revision (ohne SATA-Gate-Problem) verfügbar - so erkennen Sie fehlerfreie Asus-, Gigabyte- und MSI-Boards - asus, intel, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge


----------



## Semih91 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich nimm auch gerne Töchter an


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Februar 2011)

Gamer_95 ist derjenige, welcher uns verlassen hat - ist jetzt für Overclockingstation unterwegs



> Und jaa, eure Augen sehen richtig. Ich bin jetzt in eurem Team. OCS hat jetzt insgesamt 8 Plätze gut gemacht und ist jetzt auf Platz 57.
> Ich war ja schon einmal früher für eine ganz kurze Zeit hier, aber jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen wirklich entgültig in das OCS Team zu gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ich merk schon - nur Bekloppte um mich rum - hier bleib ich


 
Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern 

Will jemand meinen 15-jährigen Bruder haben? zahle auch was dazu... Muss allerdings dazusagen, er hat ein schlechtes Karma auf Hardware, immer wenn er rüberguckt bleibt mein System beim entscheidenen Run hängen


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Kann der arbeiten? Dann nehm ich ihn+Zuzahlung deinerseits!
Dann kann ich benchen und er geht dann arbeiten.

Edit, was haltet ihr von EVGA GTX 260 Superclocked 55nm 216core
Hab ich gerade gekauft für 70 inklusive.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2011)

Hmm.. kommt auf die arbeit an, ich würd allerdings eher empfehlen ihn als bewacher für deine HW abzurichten... er macht schon länger karate.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Mh, nen Wachhund könnte ich auch noch brauchen


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Februar 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann der arbeiten? Dann nehm ich ihn+Zuzahlung deinerseits!
> Dann kann ich benchen und er geht dann arbeiten.
> 
> Edit, was haltet ihr von EVGA GTX 260 Superclocked 55nm 216core
> Hab ich gerade gekauft für 70 inklusive.



Die Karten sind wirklich gut. Habe eine die 950core 03er mit dice macht.

Gruß Maggus


----------



## Vaykir (28. Februar 2011)

Stage 2 goes to PCGH:
AMD 'Eyes On The Prize' Target Challenge 

Stage 3 vermutlich auch, hab Urlaub heute !! Yeehaa.


----------



## Shi (28. Februar 2011)

Kann man eigentlich auch eine HD 6970 mit *1G* freischalten?


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2011)

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für ne GTS250? Bin da auf eine MSI Twin  Frozr gestoßen, ist die gut fürn Bot?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (28. Februar 2011)

@vaykir komisch, kann ich die ansicht nicht auswerten, oder ist da der grieche erster?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch eine HD 6970 mit *1G* freischalten?


Du meinst die 6950 1G oder?  Kommt drauf an, müsstest du dich mal erkundigen, generell sind es ja dieselben Chips, die da verbaut werden. Allerdings ist es ja auch so, dass AMD eine neue Revision dieser Chips inkl. Lasercut rausbringen wollte, bei der man dann nicht mehr unlocken kann. Also ist ne so-lá-lá-Chance.

PS: Grade noch einmal den PC Mark Vantage gebencht gekriegt, leider fehlt mir die HDD Power, hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr nochmal alles mit der C300 256GB zu benchen. Masterchief79's 3381 marks PCMark Vantage run with Pentium 4 631 @ 5053MHz


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2011)

kann man bei vantage nicht auch die festplatte auswählen die getestet werden soll wie beim pcmark05? somit brauchst du kein OS drauf installieren und nur die ssd anhängen und auswählen


----------



## Vaykir (28. Februar 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> @vaykir komisch, kann ich die ansicht nicht auswerten, oder ist da der grieche erster?


 
ne das wechselt immer irgendwie.

aber ich beiss mir eh granatenmäßig in den arsch!
hatte extra urlaub heute und nach sagenhaften 60min nach stage 3 start schon das ergebnis... leider konnte ich auf grund falscher version (1.0.0) kein verification link posten und sitze nun seit ca. 15 uhr am benchen. er will aber einfach nicht mehr auf 13579 gehen... könnte echt durchdrehen. platz 1 ade


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Februar 2011)

Ja das stimmt, aber leider ist die 256er im Media-PC meines Vaters verbaut und ich hab jetzt echt keine Zeit, das Ding noch zu auszubauen und nochmal durchzubenchen. Und selbst wenn, die 6000+ Score da sind doch bestimmt auch mit nem 4er Raid Postville 510er oder so entstanden  Weil mit den Single-Cores ist da echt nix zu machen ^^
Von 5000 auf 5100MHz hat sich die Score nur von 3300 auf 3421 gesteigert...


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2011)

ach so dachte die ssd ist griffbereit weil die auf dem bild zu sehen ist


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. März 2011)

Nein das war meine 64er


----------



## Mega Rage (1. März 2011)

Wer von Euch geht eigentlich auf die CeBit?
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Samstag da!


----------



## LosUltimos (1. März 2011)

Samstag bin ich zwar nicht da aber ich werde Freitag den ganzen tag über dort sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. März 2011)

Voraussichtlich Donnerstag den ganzen Tag mit der Firma meines Vaters - hoffe ich krieg die Beurlaubung durch, ansonsten mach ich halt blau 
Das war letztes Jahr schon so lustig, ein Freund von mir durfte nicht auf die Hochzeit seiner Cousine, aber die Beurlaubung für die Cebit (also nen Tag frei für Vergnügungen quasi) haben die mir erlaubt xD

Ist angenehmer in der Woche, am WE ist da immer brechend voll...


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2011)

So, so langsam hab ich mich gesammelt.
Nach einigem Aussortieren hab ich jetzt ca 20 gute und 3 sehr gute Sockel A-CPU's, die Wakü für's Eiswasser ist durch einen Top-Kühler komplettiert 
und ebenso hab ich einen sehr guten Luftkühler zum Vortesten ergattern können.
Ein zweites NF7-S ist als Backup auch zu mir unterwegs.
Für S.939 bin ich mit nem Lanparty nf4 SLI-DR Expert auch gut gerüstet, nur durch die Einstellungen muß ich mich erst durchwuseln.
Da kann man ja wirklich alles einstellen.
Ram hab ich mittlerweile auch alles da - von BH5 über CH5 und UTT bis zu zwei TCCD kits ist alles vorhanden.

Und für 775 hab ich jetzt wieder ein Biostar nebst E8500 und Q6700 für 3D und einige Lowend CPU's für 2D.
 Da fehlt aber noch der Pot, da ich meinen ein wenig voreilig verkaufte habe.
Der wird aber im laufe des nächsten Monats gebaut.
Mein Wunsch wäre eine Singlestage, sitzt aber momentan leider nicht dran.
Alles im allem kein Highend aber gute Punkte fürs  Team - damit wir da bleiben wo wir sind


----------



## Moose83 (1. März 2011)

Hab mir jetzt auch WaKü für meine voltmodded Karten besorgt, dann werde ich am WE die mal ordentlich benchen.
Und die Pads für die GTX280 sind auch da, mal schauen, ob die wieder rennt.

Edit, die GTX280 scheint wieder zu laufen, jedoch hab ich jetzt eine Art Microruckeln, wie kann das jetzt sein?


----------



## blackbolt (2. März 2011)

hier 2 nette Ergebnisse @ Air

*wPrime 32m* - *49sec 735ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 631 @5269MHz)*1* + *0.2* points 

*CPU-Z* - *5410.96 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 631 @5411MHz)

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (2. März 2011)

Hm ist das eventuell sweet P4? Oder leigt das einfach nur an der Brechstangen-Spannung? Ich geb max 1,45V unter Luft 
Was machen die mit 1,45V?

@ Cebit: Bin wahrscheinlich am Samstag da...


----------



## Vaykir (2. März 2011)

hab gerade auffa arbeit 2 freikarten bekommen und bin warscheinlich auch samstag da, falls einer meiner freunde mitkommt. allein is blöd


----------



## LosUltimos (2. März 2011)

So mein neues Spielzeug ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2011)

Ist das ne 6950, 6970 oder ne 580?


----------



## LosUltimos (2. März 2011)

ne 580 
hätte ich ja auch direkt dazu schreiben können^^


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. März 2011)

schöne sache. wird die gesubzerote?


----------



## LosUltimos (2. März 2011)

Wenn ich das Geld für einen Pot zusammen habe sicherlich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2011)

Hab gerade das Geheimnis für 775 OCing entdeckt... PLL Spannung! Hat mein Resultat mit dem E4300 bis jetzt von 3666 auf 3750MHz gesteigert.. 
Der hatte 1,5V vCore, 1,55V FSB/VTT und 1,8V PLL... Wie viel darf ich dem geben?  (Wakü@10 Grad WT)


----------



## Matti OC (2. März 2011)

Hi, nur 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2011)

Matti, wie darf ich das verstehen? 
Hab Luft nach oben bis 3V PLL  

So, noch einmal gesteigert, gleich mal gucken ob er mit 3710 durch den PC Mark Vantage gelaufen ist. vCore war nur zur Sicherheit so hoch, sollte er auch noch mit ~1,48V machen. Hängt wie gesagt zu 100% an der PLL, die stand auf 1,84V im BIOS, sollten mit LLC enabled so was bei 1,88-1,9V gewesen sein.


----------



## Moose83 (2. März 2011)

Ich bin bei meinen E4... und E6... bis 1,9V


----------



## Turrican (2. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Matti, wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Hab Luft nach oben bis 3V PLL
> 
> So, noch einmal gesteigert, gleich mal gucken ob er mit 3710 durch den PC Mark Vantage gelaufen ist. vCore war nur zur Sicherheit so hoch, sollte er auch noch mit ~1,48V machen. Hängt wie gesagt zu 100% an der PLL, die stand auf 1,84V im BIOS, sollten mit LLC enabled so was bei 1,88-1,9V gewesen sein.


 
llc gilt nur für die vcore und nicht für andere spannungen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2011)

Bei meinem RF schon, wenn ich LLC anschalte overvoltet er PLL um ca. 0,06V und die VTT/FSB etwa um 0,04V. Kann man ja 1:1 im BIOS so auslesen. Wenn ich LLC ausschalte, wird um 0,03V bzw. 0,02V undervoltet  Auf vCore verhält sich das logischerweise ähnlich.


----------



## Moose83 (2. März 2011)

Eigenartig, bei meinen Gigabyte Boards wirkt LLC nur auf die Vcore

Edit, die GTX280 rennt wieder, mit neuen Pads+Paste ist alles wieder ok Hab jetzt 2h 3DM06 Dauerlauf gemacht und alles wieder gut. Morgen wird die Karte dann endlich zu Ende gebencht


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2011)

Schon Results hochgeladen mit der 280er?


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2011)

Jungs macht euch schon mal müde. Der Alte kommt noch. ich warte nur noch noch mein Mobo.


----------



## Matti OC (2. März 2011)

Hi, Asus oder GB ?


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2011)

ASUS. GB habe ich Prob. mit Bios.


----------



## Matti OC (2. März 2011)

mh, dann vllt ASRock ?


----------



## Moose83 (3. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schon Results hochgeladen mit der 280er?


 
Ja, 06er:Moose83's 25876 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 756/1242MHz
Unigine:Moose83's 1986.85 DX9 Marks Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) run with GeForce GTX 280 @ 738/1296MHz

Ich bin so froh, das die wieder läuft


----------



## 8ykrid (3. März 2011)

Hi Jungs ,

hab da ein Problem. Habe jetzt mal wieder Lust und vor allem Zeit gehabt etwas zu benchen. Habe einen neuen i7 920. Geht ganz gut. Erstmal a bissel nur rumprobiert...

Aber bei 3d 06 bekomme ich mit 4Ghz und meiner 9400gt weniger Punkte als mit dem E7300 auf 4,2Ghz??? 

E7300 >>3698_marks 

i7920>>3194_marks

Einstellungen sind die gleichen im Treiber sind die gleichen. Im Syssteuerung ist auch alles auf Leistung. Karte ist nur nicht übertaket(müsste ja trotzdem mehr pkte bringen??) 

liegt es an Win 7?oder am zu neuem treiber? Oder was kann es sein. der 06er scaliert ja gut mit starken cpus dachte ich immer.


----------



## Vaykir (3. März 2011)

Du hast die Graka nicht übertaktet und wunderst dich, warum du weniger punkte halst, als bei dem run mit mehr GPU takt....? 
dat is immernoch nen 3D Mark. die CPU wird wohl ihren Beitrag leisten, aber die FPS springen eher auf mehr GPU takt an, als auf CPU takt.

das ist also kein problem, sonder einfach voreilig geurteilt -.-


----------



## 8ykrid (3. März 2011)

Komischerweise war es aber bei übertakteter Graka und übertaktetem prozzi beim 01, 03, 05 auch so und der PC mark05 springt garnicht erst an!!! also darf ich mich schon wundern.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2011)

Aber irgendwas kann nicht stimmen.
Schaff doch mal in beiden Systemen gleiche vorraussetzungen für die Karte
 und dann lass den 06er nochmal durch laufen.


----------



## blackbolt (3. März 2011)

@ Turrican

Schöne Ergebnisse mit dem P4 524

gegen deine Cascade stinke ich natürlich voll ab


24sec 578ms 							 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  										Turrican 									 Intel  											Pentium 4 524 										 									 								 								 								 								 									@5428MHz 								 								 							 							 								 								 								 								 								 							 						 						 							Cascade 						 						 							 								 									4.4 


 								27sec 922ms 							 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  										Blackbolt 									 Intel  											Pentium 4 524 										 									 								 								 								 								 									@4817MHz 								 								 							 							 								 								 								 								 								 							 						 						 							Air 						 						 							 								 									2.8 								 								 							 						
sind eigentlich mods auf dem asus commando???

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (3. März 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Komischerweise war es aber bei übertakteter Graka und übertaktetem prozzi beim 01, 03, 05 auch so und der PC mark05 springt garnicht erst an!!! also darf ich mich schon wundern.


 
Benutz als erstes mal XP, bringt ne ganze Menge
Soeben hat mir Reichelt ein Paket gebracht, Inhalt: Präzisionsdimmer und Draht Und für die Voltmodded 8800GS habe ich jetzt auch einen WaKü


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2011)

Alter... Komme grade von der cebit, sehe ein autobahnschild und denke erstmal "oh ein bluescreen" 
PCGH_Marc, wenn du das liest, ich bestell mir jetzt die Print ab, weil ich den 990X nicht durchrocken durfte


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. März 2011)

@ masterchief Wie ist es dann wohl, wenn man von der EOS zurückkommt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. März 2011)

Die zu verwendenden, extrem harmlosen Maximalspannungen bei den OC-PCs habe übrigens ich festgelegt - wer schlau war, hat LLC auf volle Rotze gestellt und damit das OC-Potenzial etwas erhöht.


----------



## Moose83 (3. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Alter... Komme grade von der cebit, sehe ein autobahnschild und denke erstmal "oh ein bluescreen"
> PCGH_Marc, wenn du das liest, ich bestell mir jetzt die Print ab, weil ich den 990X nicht durchrocken durfte


 
Hey, dann kauf dir eben einfach einen und rocke den zu Hause durch ohne Streß und in Ruhe


----------



## Mega Rage (3. März 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die zu verwendenden, extrem harmlosen Maximalspannungen bei den OC-PCs habe übrigens ich festgelegt - wer schlau war, hat LLC auf volle Rotze gestellt und damit das OC-Potenzial etwas erhöht.


 
Wo auf der Cebit gabs n OC-PC?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. März 2011)

...bei der PCGH-Show mit Intel Core i7-990X, Asus Rampage III Formula/Gene (hab's vergessen), Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600, Asus Geforce GTX 580 DirectCU II, Corsair SSD usw..
Benchmark war Aquamark 3, falls sich am Plan nichts mehr geändert hat.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2011)

Irgendwie passen die 1600 Vengeance nicht ins Konzept 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2011)

Ja stimmt alles so, war das Formula III (was unlogischerweise ein Typ nach 2 Runden Shift fahren gewonnen hat... der nicht ich war )
Übern Ram/SSD ham se nix gesagt... Hing aber ne F60 drin. 

Das mit dem AM3 war übrigens recht lächerlich, der Rekord hinterher lag irgendwie bei 316k mit 990X und GTX560... Hab mit der Sandy und ner 88er GTS 640 schon über 335k geschafft ^^

@Mega Rage: Das war die ROG-Bühne, halt von Asus gestiftet, die meiste Zeit hockte allerdings Awardfabrik drauf und hat getaktet. PCGH war erst später und heute war auch das letzte Mal, dass die da waren. War zwischen den Hallen 16 und 17 

//@Vaykir: Solange es sich dabei um CPUs handelt, habe ich nix gegen dicke Lümmel  Jop das wird sicherlich ganz lustig auf der Session, wobei es mir jetzt heute auf der Cebit auch eher um die Preise ging... Zwei Runden Shift fahren und ein Mobo/BQ NT etc. mit nach Hause nehmen hätte mir finanziell noch das Budget für ein Z68 Board bis ~Juni verschafft


----------



## Vaykir (3. März 2011)

hey masterchief, bei unserer session darfste mein 980x mal anpacken. is zwar kein 990x, aber is auch nen gant schön dicker lümmel 

ps: endlich stage 3 geknackt. 20 stunden gebencht, meine fresse!


----------



## Turrican (3. März 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> @ Turrican
> 
> Schöne Ergebnisse mit dem P4 524
> 
> ...


hallo

danke.
ja, hab nen vcore und vdrop mod drauf. 

gruß karl


----------



## Matti OC (3. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem AM3 war übrigens recht lächerlich, der Rekord hinterher lag irgendwie bei 316k mit 990X und GTX560... Hab mit der Sandy und ner 88er GTS 640 schon über 335k geschafft ^^



316 K  Wie peinlich ist das denn, da bin ich sogar mit einer 2900 XT schneller. 

Matti OC's 329494 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 980/1100MHz


lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2011)

Nice^^ Naja wie gesagt es war nur ne H50 dran und dementsprechend waren auch vCore Grenzen gesetzt. Aber um die 5GHz hatten die glaub ich trotzdem drauf (war schlecht zu erkennen). Die höchste dort erreichte Score lag über die letzten Tage gesehen bei etwa 327k wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.

Youngpro hat vorgemacht, wie sowas richtig geht  http://teamau.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/image1.png


----------



## Matti OC (4. März 2011)

Hi, nur schade um die HW, wir das HWbot Team würden viel mehr raus holen, aber uns geben sie ja nichts  nicht mal ein Lüfter 
lg


----------



## blackbolt (4. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, nur schade um die HW, wir das HWbot Team würden viel mehr raus holen, aber uns geben sie ja nichts  nicht mal ein Lüfter
> lg


 
schon traurig

mfg stefan


----------



## RoccoESA (4. März 2011)

Leute, das Thema ist müßig - ihr bencht hier nur für Euch und die Teammember. PCGH steht da nur "zufällig" drüber und profitiert da natürlich auch gar nicht von. Immerhin steht hier der WEBspace zur Verfügung - immerhin dürft ihr euch die HW selber organisieren, die "Arbeit" selber machen - also was wollt ihr noch ...

Ach ja ... wenn ihr endlich mehr WR's knacken würdet, dann könnte damit auch mehr Werbung um neue ABO's gemacht werden, PCGH würde endlich mehr einnehmen und könnte Euch unterstützen ...  Also ist's doch klar, wer "Schuld" hat ... oder hab ich Eure globale Leistung "nur übersehen".

Also hört auf zu jammern ... :p

Vielleicht sollten auch einfach mal beide Seiten ihr Marketing überdenken ... denn gemeinsam kann mann sich deutlich besser "verkaufen".
Selbst die Hersteller haben längst begriffen, das sich Leistung als Verkaufsargument nutzen lässt - wer will denn nicht 'nen "Ferrari zum Preis eines Swift"? ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte unterstützen aktiv die OCler... Schaut mal, was in den Produktbeschreibungen steht, nämlich auch, wie "toll" sich die Produkte ocen lassen ...
Aber PCGH hat da natürlich keine Plattform für, es gibt im gleichnamigen Team keine motivierten Bencher, es gibt einfach niemanden, der gerade "DAS Produkt eines Herstellers" zum schnellsten deklarieren kann ... und natürlich hat PCGH schon mal überhaupt keine Möglichkeit sowas medienwirksam public zu machen und zu vermarkten. Symbiose ... 



@Matti

was brauchst denn für'n Lüfter - ich besorg dir den Sponsor für ...


----------



## Vaykir (4. März 2011)

oder man gewinnt einfach den ein oder anderen contest auf HWBOB.... hrhr


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. März 2011)

Was ist jetzt eig aus stage 3 geworden?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> oder man gewinnt einfach den ein oder anderen contest auf HWBOB.... hrhr


Du bist auch son HWBOB  Naja hängst dich ja ordentlich rein, hättest es auf jeden Fall verdient


----------



## Moose83 (4. März 2011)

Also, der Voltmod für den Ram meiner 8800GS hat geklappt und die Karte läuft jetzt mit Wasser
Mal schauen, was damit jetzt geht

Edit, was haltet ihr eigentlich vom neuen Gigabyte X58A-OC?
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mein UD7 gegen das tausche


----------



## derNetteMann (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Voltmod für den Ram meiner 8800GS hat geklappt und die Karte läuft jetzt mit Wasser
> Mal schauen, was damit jetzt geht
> 
> Edit, was haltet ihr eigentlich vom neuen Gigabyte X58A-OC?
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich mein UD7 gegen das tausche



Ich denke nicht das du da einen Unterschied zwischen den boards unter Luft oder Wasser feststellen wirst. Das ist eigentlich ein reines LN2 Board


----------



## Vaykir (5. März 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eig aus stage 3 geworden?


 
die läuft noch bis montag.
aber hab nach 20h benchen auch endlich die score /zum zwieten mal) geknackt. 4x 5 stunden.
glaube ich bin atm sogar der einzige, der alle 3 stages erreicht hat, aber bin zu fauls ums genau rauszufinden. stage 2 ham ja nur 2 leute gepackt (also direkt die 1111.11 score).


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das du da einen Unterschied zwischen den boards unter Luft oder Wasser feststellen wirst. Das ist eigentlich ein reines LN2 Board


 
Ok, dann lass ich es, bin eigentlich mit meinem UD7 voll zu frieden
Der Wasserkühler auf der 8800GS hat sich definitiv gelohnt, Platz 3 im 06er
Moose83's 17091 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 936/1026MHz


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Mein 20 Punkte Beitrag für euch ... die 8800gtx die ich habe is voll die krücke .


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. März 2011)

Geht bei der CPU nicht noch mehr? Grade im AM3 kommen eigentlich allein daher die Punkte... In den anderen Benches natürlich auch essentiell wichtig 
Und für die GTX brauchst du bloß nen Voltmod, dann geht die auch deutlich weiter. Konnte meine 88er GTS auch von 513/800 auf 702/1083 takten und durch alle Benches jagen. Mit Standardspannung waren 648/972 drin.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

naja wollte meine cpu nich so prügeln ... aber mit 5hz probiere ich morgen nochmal ... und mit 940mhz schmiert die gtx ab .
und von volt mode hab ich ken blassen


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Von dem Rammod bei der 8800GS hätte ich mehr erwartet, alles über 2,12V bringt nichts, hab meinen Run aber nochmal verbessert, für Platz 2 reichts leider trotzdem nicht
Moose83's 17177 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 936/1037MHz


----------



## Schnitzel (5. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Mein 20 Punkte Beitrag für euch ... die 8800gtx die ich habe is voll die krücke .



Ist doch gut.
Wenn das jetzt jeder macht der hier angemeldet ist ....

Wieso find ich die Ergebnisse nicht?


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

hab die vorhin gemacht ... wollte ich posten (mach ich noch) aber will morgen mit 5ghz nochmal versuchen .


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Mein 20 Punkte Beitrag für euch ... die 8800gtx die ich habe is voll die krücke .


 
Hey, lad dir mal NBiTor runter und schau, ob die Spannung höher geht. Bei meiner 8800GTX konnte ich da statt 1,3 1,35V auswählen
Für alles andere brauchst du bei der Karte nen Voltmod.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

ich versuchs morgen mal ... wie stell ich das an ?


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Lads runter und im Programm wählst du read Bios und dann read into NBiTor
Und dann schaust du unter Voltages, ob du da 1,35V auswählen kannst.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

nich wirklich , wenn ich das mache "readBios" wählen kommt das fenster ... ist aber alles grau


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Öffne mal GPU-Z, da kannst du dein aktuelles Bios speichern
Das öffnest du dann mnit dem Editor.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

im GPUz? wo ...


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Hinter der Biosversion ist so ein Chip, mit grünem Haken


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hinter der Biosversion ist so ein Chip, mit grünem Haken


 
lol ... hab nich gesehn , das wird dann eine .Bin datei jo? ... und nu?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. März 2011)

Die solltest du im NiBiTor öffnen können


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Genau, öffnen und dann gehst du mal auf Voltages und schaust, was du auswählen kannst.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

lol , ich sag doch es ist eine Krücke ... die steht bei 1,3v ... und mehr geht nicht (1,3v-1,2v-1,1v) 

aber danke ... dann hab ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Dann kannst du die nur löten, um die Voltage zu erhöhen


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

na egal ... mache morgen mit 5ghz , da sind noch bisl mehr Points drin (2-3 lol)

kann ich das auch mit meinen 570gern machen mit NBItor ? was muss ich beachten ... ich will die 1000mhz 

weil mit 980mhz hatte ich im 03er SpulenFiepen .. war nicht schön, hab abgebrochen .


----------



## Lippokratis (5. März 2011)

die gtx 570 gehen vlt. mit dem afterburner zu overvoltagen. einfach mal den msi afterburner runterladen installieren und dann bei settings unlock voltage control aktivieren vlt. kannst du dann die spannung ändern. ich würde es aber erstmal mit standardspannung versuchen


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> na egal ... mache morgen mit 5ghz , da sind noch bisl mehr Points drin (2-3 lol)
> 
> kann ich das auch mit meinen 570gern machen mit NBItor ? was muss ich beachten ... ich will die 1000mhz
> 
> weil mit 980mhz hatte ich im 03er SpulenFiepen .. war nicht schön, hab abgebrochen .


 
Spulenfieben? Egal, was meinst du, wie eine 8800GS bei 1,6V fiebt
Aber probier mal mit Afterburner oder VF.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Spulenfieben? Egal, was meinst du, wie eine 8800GS bei 1,6V fiebt
> Aber probier mal mit Afterburner oder VF.


 
lol krass ...  
also kommt das von zu viel volt?
also kann ich bei 1,1v auch so die 1000 bekommen?



Lippokratis schrieb:


> die gtx 570 gehen vlt. mit dem afterburner zu overvoltagen. einfach mal den msi afterburner runterladen installieren und dann bei settings unlock voltage control aktivieren vlt. kannst du dann die spannung ändern. ich würde es aber erstmal mit standardspannung versuchen



na soo blöd bin ich jetzt ja auch nicht xd das hatte ich schon aber im sli Betrieb war bei 980mhz rum ritze


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Kannst du im Afterburner die Spannung ändern? Wenn ja, dann teste mit mehr Volt, aber nicht übertreiben
Spulenfieben hat nichts mit den Volt zu tuen, sondern mit der Qualität der Wandler.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. März 2011)

Jop geht auch mit BIOS Flash, aber ich glaube für die 400er und 500 er Reihe brauchst du fermibioseditor. aber auch mit BIOS Flash geht's nich ohne Ende, ich glhaube bis 1.2 v.


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Kannst du im Afterburner die Spannung ändern? Wenn ja, dann teste mit mehr Volt, aber nicht übertreiben
> Spulenfieben hat nichts mit den Volt zu tuen, sondern mit der Qualität der Wandler.


 
wenn ich benche dann mache ich glei auf 1,1v (ist standart) hab ne gute WaKü


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

1,2V ist schon krass für so ne Karte Dauerhaft lieber nicht über 1,1V, zum Benchen geht auch mehr.

Edit, du hast die Karte unter Wasser, dann kannste zum Benchen bis 1,2V gehen


----------



## Lippokratis (5. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> l
> na soo blöd bin ich jetzt ja auch nicht xd das hatte ich schon aber im sli Betrieb war bei 980mhz rum ritze


 
na wenn du schon die voltage erhöht hast und trotzdem nicht die 1000 MHz geknackt hast, vlt. mal Kühlung verbessern oder mehr Spannung geben. eine bitte noch bei den screenshots von den benchmarks, mach die subtest scores noch mit drauf


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> na wenn du schon die voltage erhöht hast und trotzdem nicht die 1000 MHz geknackt hast, vlt. mal Kühlung verbessern oder mehr Spannung geben. eine bitte noch bei den screenshots von den benchmarks, mach die subtest scores noch mit drauf


 
was meinste mit "subtest" ?

und die hir mußten einer 8800gtx weichen


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Hey, wieviel Vcore gibst du deinem Sandy? 4,7 ist nicht viel, da macht ja mein GT mehr


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

1,37v ... mit avm oder avl (weiß nicht im kopf wie das heißt) auf 350

naja 5ghz sind auch locker drinne ... will aber nicht mit 1,48v 24/7 laufen lassen ... die 4,7ghz sind 24/7 settings

bekommt man eig. mit gtx570ger auch schon Punkte im hwBot?


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Du willst aber benchen, gib ihm mehr
Teste mal, ob er auf mehr Spannung skaliert, zum Benchen kannste bis 1,6V gehen, denke ich mal


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Du willst aber benchen, gib ihm mehr
> Teste mal, ob er auf mehr Spannung skaliert, zum Benchen kannste bis 1,6V gehen, denke ich mal


 
neee , das trau ich mir nicht ... Norbert(Blechdesigner) bencht auch mit Höchstens 5-5,2ghz rum ... also wenn ich die 5ghz mache dann reichts 

weil ich hab kein Fernseher oder so was ... ich habe meine Multymedia über den Pc laufen (27"Lcd Sound anlage etz) ... wenn mir der CPU durchballert kann ich mich erschiessen (2wochen warten?) , oder ein Buch lesen (aber da mach ich dann lieber Serlstmord)




Lippokratis schrieb:


> die subtest scores/ FPS der einzelnen tests bekommst du wenn du auf details klickst bei punkte fenster. beim 01er und sandy bridge kommt ein fehler, dann einfach die details.txt öffnen, weiß jetzt aber nicht genau wo die liegt



is ok


----------



## Lippokratis (5. März 2011)

die subtest scores/ FPS der einzelnen tests bekommst du wenn du auf details klickst bei punkte fenster. beim 01er und sandy bridge kommt ein fehler, dann einfach die details.txt öffnen, weiß jetzt aber nicht genau wo die liegt


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

No risk, no fun
Mich haben sie auch als Spannungskrank bezeichnet, weil eine 8800GS@Air 1,52V bekommen hat


----------



## widder0815 (5. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> No risk, no fun
> Mich haben sie auch als Spannungskrank bezeichnet, weil eine 8800GS@Air 1,52V bekommen hat


 
na haha weil du auch Krank bist mann


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2011)

Um etwas im Bot zu erreichen, muss man(n) krank sein
Dieses Mal gebe ich der 8800GS schon 1,6V, aber mit Wasser


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. März 2011)

Meine 260er hatte auch 1,5V unter Luft ^^ Aber nur zum Testen, läuft mit VID Mod eigentlich auf 1,4V, das reicht auch für 771/1250... Jap, Risiko+Aufwand+Hardware = Punkte


----------



## Moose83 (6. März 2011)

Ich sag doch, wir halten uns an den Namen unseres Forum´s
Von 1,V bei einer 8800GS ausgehend, ist 1,6V schon Hammer.
Gold im Vantage:Moose83's 6779 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 900/1026MHz
Und genau so eine GTX260 ist heute gekommen, EVGA GTX260 Superclocked


----------



## Matti OC (6. März 2011)

Hi, meine 8800 GS läuft noch mit default Volt.
Matti OC's 310569 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 720/1026MHz

lg


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

kann mal schnell wer posten wo ich im BOT was , posten kann ? is schon über ein jahr her ... sieht irgendwie alles anderst aus 

hab schon ... "ergebnis übermitteln" ... war früher anderst


----------



## OCPerformance (6. März 2011)

Oben auf der Seite. Unter dem Robi steht Home und Forum da kannste dann Forum anklicken und dort im hiesigen Forum posten. 

Link zum Forum


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2011)

Auf meinem ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo,macht mein E8400 einen FSB von knapp 570. Auf meinem ASUS Ram. Formula wird bei FSB 531 dicht macht. Ist das normal?


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Oben auf der Seite. Unter dem Robi steht Home und Forum da kannste dann Forum anklicken und dort im hiesigen Forum posten.
> 
> Link zum Forum


 
hahaha häää? 


so meine Punkte für euch (PCGH team) sind doch über 30 Pünktchin geworden

widder0815's 82176 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 621/936MHz

widder0815's 304324 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 648/945MHz

widder0815's 48572 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 621/918MHz

so ... ferdich


----------



## Moose83 (6. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> hahaha häää?
> 
> 
> so meine Punkte für euch (PCGH team) sind doch über 30 Pünktchin geworden
> ...


 
Wie fertig? Du hast ja nicht mal alle Benches gemacht!


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

klar ... im 05 und 06 las ich es (für die 0,1 Punkte lohnt der aufwand nicht)

die CPU benchmarks schau ich mir mal an ... aber sonst?


----------



## Moose83 (6. März 2011)

Wieso nur 0,1 Punkte, da muss eigentlich mehr kommen


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

nee hab geschaut ... ohne volt mode sieht es mit meiner 88ter üüübel aus


----------



## Lippokratis (6. März 2011)

also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. du hast einen Quad Core mit weit über 4GHz und bekommst keine Punkte im 06er, guck mal hier Lippokratis's 16345 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 621/1080MHz  und das ist nur eine Q6600 mit nicht mal 4GHz. also ran mit deinem Prozessor. und ich bitte dich nochmal die subtest scores mit auf dem Screenshot zu packen.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. März 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Auf meinem ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo,macht mein E8400 einen FSB von knapp 570. Auf meinem ASUS Ram. Formula wird bei FSB 531 dicht macht. Ist das normal?



Naja dann ist das Mobo eher ein Griff ins Klo 
Das von meinem Kumpel ist änlich.

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (6. März 2011)

Sag ich doch, im 06er sollten einige Punkte mit einem 2600k kommen


----------



## blackbolt (6. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> hahaha häää?
> 
> 
> so meine Punkte für euch (PCGH team) sind doch über 30 Pünktchin geworden
> ...


 
der nvidia 169.21 treiber  ist nur für den 3dmark01 gut (99&2000 auch)

benutzte für die anderen 3dmarks(&aquamark) mal einen neueren treiber zb 260.99 

dann punktes du auch in den anderen wie dem 05 und 06 

der 169.21 ist einfach schon zu alt für die neuen benchs

gogogo

mfg stefan


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

neee man ... hab ich getestet 

5900 sm2
5900 sm3
9800 cpu

15600



blackbolt schrieb:


> benutzte für die anderen mal einen neueren treiber zb 260.99
> 
> dann punktes du auch in den anderen wie dem 05 und 06
> 
> ...



mann ey ... jetzt hab ich die 570ger wieder drinne ... ist alles unter wasser ... ist eine heiden arbeit mit dem scheiß 

ich mache es zum wochenende nochmal ...


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Naja dann ist das Mobo eher ein Griff ins Klo
> Das von meinem Kumpel ist änlich.
> 
> MFG


 
@Icke&Er Das Teil war in einem Int. PC. Es hat mich Gott sei Dank nichts gekostet Der E8400 der dabei war ist auch eine 0.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. März 2011)

Naja bald ist (hoffentlich) alles für dein SB Benchsystem da und dan kratzt dich Sockel775 nichtmehr 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2011)

Es fehlt nur noch das Mobo. Ich sowie über 60 Grakas warten schon darauf Dann werde ich wohl in der Dienstzeit benchen müssen.


----------



## Freakezoit (6. März 2011)

So nach dem letzten abend hab ich nun auch meine 3000 team punkte marke geknackt. Und es geht gleich weiter. Ein paar karten liegen hier noch .

Freakezoit's 33672 marks 3DMark06 run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 842/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 47129 marks 3DMark05 run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 842/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 116633 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 799/1102MHz

Freakezoit's 95947 marks 3DMark03 run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 828/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 414471 marks Aquamark run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 849/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 21256 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 842/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 57672 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 837/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 36659 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 842/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 379132 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 864/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 112722 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 828/1173MHz

Karten sind aber noch ungemodded & nur mit Org. Kühler. Da geht also noch etwas  
Aber erstmal sind noch ein paar andere karten dran


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2011)

Supi


----------



## Mega Rage (6. März 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Auf meinem ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo,macht mein E8400 einen FSB von knapp 570. Auf meinem ASUS Ram. Formula wird bei FSB 531 dicht macht. Ist das normal?


 
Mh, mein ehemaliges Rampage Formula hat n FSB von 585 mitgemacht, danach hat der Speicher dicht gemacht, und das mit recht humaner NB-Spannung .  Oder du hast ist ein übles Montagsmodell


----------



## Ü50 (6. März 2011)

Ist schade drum. Ist aber leider so. Es ist noch ein P5E64WS EVO unterwegs , ich hoffe das ist besser.


----------



## Matti OC (6. März 2011)

Hi, ein gutes board, achte drauf NB, nicht so viel Spannung geben, um die 1,475 für 600 FSB ++
lg Matti


----------



## Semih91 (6. März 2011)

@Ü50
Ist das @Air? Und alles mit einem Teiler von 1:1?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> mann ey ... jetzt hab ich die 570ger wieder drinne ... ist alles unter wasser ... ist eine heiden arbeit mit dem scheiß
> 
> ich mache es zum wochenende nochmal ...


 
Egal... Grakas an der Wakü dranlassen und vom PCI-E abklemmen, und irgendwie danebenlegen, sodass sie nicht stören. Mach ich mit meiner 88er GTS auch immer so. Hab sogar den Voltmod gelötet, während die an der Wakü dran war ^^ Immer aus der Wakü rausnehmen ist auch wirklich viel zu umständlich.
Habs so gelöst: 
(//Edit @Mega Rage: Das dürfte doch dann das Rampage Formula sein, von dem du geredet hast  )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. März 2011)

So damit es bei uns nicht allzu langweilig wird , 

Diesmal mit mod aber immernoch @ stock 1.290v Vgpu idle 

Freakezoit's 384393 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 907/1203MHz

Freakezoit's 37833 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 59725 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 114589 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1188MHz

Freakezoit's 22030 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz

Dann noch 2 x 2d nur so aus langeweile 

Freakezoit's 13.2 sec PiFast run with Core i7 2600K @ 5560.2MHz

Freakezoit's 6sec 656ms SuperPi run with Core i7 2600K @ 5560MHz

Und wie immer das beste zum schluss , auch wenn ich mir hier bei 8°c RT den hintern über 3 std. lang abgefroren hab. Und einiges an arbeit.
So kann ich mich freuen das ich es noch immer drauf habe  (etwas eigenlob musste sein) 

Neuer WR  HD4870 3DM01 116904 

Freakezoit's 116904 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 905/1115MHz 

Somit haben wir jetzt 407xx punkte  
Aber die tage kommen nochmal gut punkte dazu , jetzt will ich erstmal in die heia die nacht war lang genug.


----------



## DerBrain (7. März 2011)

*respekt* Freakezoit .. hab am Samstag auch paar Points geholt


----------



## Mega Rage (7. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> (//Edit @Mega Rage: Das dürfte doch dann das Rampage Formula sein, von dem du geredet hast  )
> 
> Jo genau das ist es
> 
> CrankFrank's 10sec 31ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E8200 (2.67Ghz) @ 4680MHz


----------



## Ü50 (7. März 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> @Ü50
> Ist das @Air? Und alles mit einem Teiler von 1:1?


 
Ist unter Wasser. Teiler 1:1 ja.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. März 2011)

Super Ergenisse Freakazoit  Das sieht man mal, was man mit einem guten 2600K alles anstellen kann... Wie gesagt bei meinem wird alles ab 5GHz irgendwie instabil, absolutes Maximum ist 5200MHz wenns noch durch den 06er soll... Ab 5250 bootet er nicht mehr.

Hey, dann ist das ja sogar ein ziemlich gutes Board  Was hattest du denn an NB Spannung drauf? Mein Maximum damit waren bisher irgendwie so um die 480 mit meinem Q9550, und atm hab ich nur CPUs mit nem Standard-FSB von 200MHz hier rumliegen, das heißt wenn ich damit mal das Board an seine Grenzen treiben würde, wäre das hinterher ein ganz schön krasser Takt  Bisher waren 420 statt 200 das Maximum (E4300)^^
Hab übrigens noch nen Rest Armaflex unter der SB-Heatpipe gefunden


----------



## Semih91 (7. März 2011)

Ist doch ein akzeptables Ergebnis. Wie hoch der NB Voltage?
Ich hatte nämlich einen P5Q Pro gehabt aber da wollte mein E8500 nicht mehr als 4GHz machen. Jetzt hab ich den DK P45 T2RS+ und mit dem hab ich es mit ~520Mhz zum Laufen gebracht. Hab aber auch nciht mehr versucht, hatte da nämlich auch einen Teile von 5:6 oder 3:4.

@Freak:
Sau starke Ergebnisse


----------



## Mega Rage (7. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey, dann ist das ja sogar ein ziemlich gutes Board  Was hattest du denn an NB Spannung drauf?



Mh ich glaube das Maximum war 1,6V beim Benchen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist also noch ein Bisschen Luft drin.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab übrigens noch nen Rest Armaflex unter der SB-Heatpipe gefunden



Ups


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. März 2011)

Hattest du die ganz normalen Kühler drauf? Weil der X48 wird ja so schon recht warm, und bei 1,6V.. Puh  Hatte die ganze Konstruktion mal ab um den Stahlbeton von WLP zu wechseln, das sind jetzt noch ein paar Grad weniger, aber mehr als 1,45V hatte ich bis jetzt trotzdem nicht  Und das war auch nur zur Sicherheit...
Aber gut zu wissen, dass das ein potenzielles 600+ Board ist, damit lässt sich auf jeden Fall was anfangen


----------



## Mega Rage (7. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hattest du die ganz normalen Kühler drauf? Weil der X48 wird ja so schon recht warm, und bei 1,6V.. Puh  Hatte die ganze Konstruktion mal ab um den Stahlbeton von WLP zu wechseln, das sind jetzt noch ein paar Grad weniger, aber mehr als 1,45V hatte ich bis jetzt trotzdem nicht  Und das war auch nur zur Sicherheit...
> Aber gut zu wissen, dass das ein potenzielles 600+ Board ist, damit lässt sich auf jeden Fall was anfangen


 
Ich hatte immer ein 3000er Lüfter drauf da blieb die NB kalt. Ich denke das es schon ein potenzielles 600 FSB Board ist.
Aber bei entsprechendem RAM natürlich


----------



## fuzz3l (7. März 2011)

1,6v auf die NB von einem X48 ist doch gar nix


----------



## Moose83 (7. März 2011)

Aber 1,6V auf ner 8800GS schon


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. März 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer ein 3000er Lüfter drauf da blieb die NB kalt. Ich denke das es schon ein potenzielles 600 FSB Board ist.
> Aber bei entsprechendem RAM natürlich


Ja okay so kann man das natürlich auch lösen, dann gehts  
Naja ich hab 1200er OCZ Ram da, der läuft nur leider keine 1200 stabil^^ Aber für 2D Benches mit 600MHz FSB sollte das eigentlich reichen. Durch den PC Mark sollten die auch noch gehen mit ~605MHz (CL5-5-5-15 2T). Aber werden wir dann ja sehen ;D

@fuzz3l: Schonmal mehr drauf gegeben?


----------



## Moose83 (7. März 2011)

Bin gerade dabei meine GTX260-216 zu testen, nur der Shader der Karte limitiert mich enorm
Bekomme die GPU nicht höher als 738, weil der Shader bei 1476 schlapp macht. Ram geht problemlos bis 1300, nur nimmt die Karte die 1,18V nicht an und bleibt bei 1,12V.


----------



## Mega Rage (7. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schonmal mehr drauf gegeben?



Bei meinem RE war schon mal 1,7V drauf


----------



## Lippokratis (7. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meine GTX260-216 zu testen, nur der Shader der Karte limitiert mich enorm
> Bekomme die GPU nicht höher als 738, weil der Shader bei 1476 schlapp macht. Ram geht problemlos bis 1300, nur nimmt die Karte die 1,18V nicht an und bleibt bei 1,12V.


 
liegt vlt. daran das deine 216 eine 55nm ist und da funktioniert die Spannungserhöhung mit Afterburner nicht nur ein Hardmod hilft dann


----------



## Moose83 (7. März 2011)

Ja, 55nm, habs mit Nbitor getestet, da steht unter extra ja 1,18V, nur benutzt er die nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. März 2011)

Ja, bei der 55nm hilft nur hardmod. Schau mal ins Vmod Forum hatte nen Thread deswegen offen


----------



## Vaykir (8. März 2011)

löte doch einfach hardmod drauf.

@masterchief
hab zu hause nen RE und nen p5e3 premium. also die 600 fsb werden wir wohl auch anders hinbekommen bei der session.
oh die wird echt spitze. brauche aber noch ne zwiete 8800 gt und noch 2x 8800 gts.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. März 2011)

Die GTS's mit 320, 640 oder 512MB? Ne 640er G80, die unter Wasser 702/1107 macht hätte ich nämlich auch noch  (bei 1,33V, geht für nen A2 Chip eigentlich in Ordnung).


----------



## Vaykir (8. März 2011)

Gerade Post von MSI bekommen "Stage 2 Winner" 

ich nehm die 2 gts vom marktplatz. 320mb, eine mit A3 chip.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. März 2011)

jo, hab mein Budget für den ganzen kram jetzt leider wie gesagt schon ziemlich ausgereizt, daher wirds bei mir voraussichtlich auch bei single-GPU bleiben. Oder kann man 640er und 320er auch zusammenschalten? (//Ach nein die haben ja eh nur einen SLI Anschluss )

Glückwunsch


----------



## mAlkAv (8. März 2011)

8800GTS 320MB und 640MB laufen problemlos im SLi


----------



## Icke&Er (9. März 2011)

Aber wo trage ich dann die SLI-Ergebnisse ein? Denke die beiden wollten das extra fürn Bot machen oder?

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2011)

Mischbestückung gibt es im Bot nicht, also ist SLI aus 320 und 640 nur was für sich alleine im Heimgebrauch. Darum gibt es ja die Regel, das das dropdown Menü bei GPU-Z vollständig zu sehen sein soll. Also bitte nur richtige SLI Verbände mit gleichen Karten im Bot eintragen.


----------



## blackbolt (9. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Gerade Post von MSI bekommen "Stage 2 Winner"


 
gratulation


----------



## Vaykir (9. März 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Mischbestückung gibt es im Bot nicht, also ist SLI aus 320 und 640 nur was für sich alleine im Heimgebrauch. Darum gibt es ja die Regel, das das dropdown Menü bei GPU-Z vollständig zu sehen sein soll. Also bitte nur richtige SLI Verbände mit gleichen Karten im Bot eintragen.


 
hatte auch nicht vor die zu mischen. kaufe ja 2x 320mb 8800 gts. warum sollte ich da mixen? evtl bekomme ich meine mit 640 ram wieder zum laufen. bin aber sehr skeptisch.

@blackbold
ths


----------



## mAlkAv (9. März 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Mischbestückung gibt es im Bot nicht, also ist SLI aus 320 und 640 nur was für sich alleine im Heimgebrauch. Darum gibt es ja die Regel, das das dropdown Menü bei GPU-Z vollständig zu sehen sein soll. Also bitte nur richtige SLI Verbände mit gleichen Karten im Bot eintragen.


 
Und was hat das Dropdown Menü von GPU-Z damit zu tun, dort ist die Speichergröße jedenfalls nicht ersichtlich.
ATI bietet mit CrossfireX auch die Möglichkeit verschiedene Karten zu paaren und das ist meines Wissens nach durchaus erlaubt bei hwbot.


----------



## Vaykir (9. März 2011)

Also wenn ich deinen Post richtig deute, dann ist es mit Crossfire möglich meine 5870 und meine 6850 zusammen laufen zu lassen?
Falls dem so wäre, gibt es dann ne möglichkeit die Tesselation-stärkere 6850 für ebendies zu verwenden und die 5870 für den rest (alles rein spekulativ. ich selbst habe mir diese frage eigl schon als "nein" beantwortet, aber fragen kost ja nix und vllt hab ich ja unrecht und es geht doch)?

Dann habe ich gerade was gelesen, dass man die 6850 per Bios zu ner 6870 flashen kann (mehr verfügbare alus). is da was dran?

edit:
ich seh gerade, dass die 6850 der 5870 stärker hinterher hinkt, als ich dachte


----------



## RoccoESA (9. März 2011)

der Score muss bei der "größten" Karte eingetragen werden - mischst du also 5850 mit 5870 muss der Score bei der 5870 eingetragen werden

Als Ausnahme gilt, wenn du eine DualGPU-Karte mit einer Single Karte mischst - da darf dann bei der entsprechenden Single-GPU- Karte eingetragen werden - also zB 4870X2 und 4850 = 3x4870 (3GPU gibt es bei X2 nicht - 4870 ist die "größte SingleGPU)


----------



## Don_Dan (9. März 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> Als Ausnahme gilt, wenn du eine DualGPU-Karte mit einer Single Karte mischst - da darf dann bei der entsprechenden Single-GPU- Karte eingetragen werden - also zB 4870X2 und 4850 = 3x4870 (3GPU gibt es bei X2 nicht - 4870 ist die "größte SingleGPU)


 
Bist du dir sicher? Ich hatte gerade bei mir im Team genau diesen Fall mit einem Gespann aus einer 3870X2 und einer 3870, und mir wurde gesagt ich solle die Ergebnisse in die 2x 3870X2 Kategorie verschieben...


----------



## RoccoESA (9. März 2011)

ich habe damals extra bei Pieter nachgefragt - wie gesagt 3870X2 kann es nicht mit 3GPU's geben - aber es sind ja 2x 3870 + 1x 3870 ...

Im GPU-Z steht ja dann auch 3x CF ...


----------



## Lippokratis (9. März 2011)

Also mir hatte Karl geschrieben das X2 plus Single Karte in die 2x Kategorie der X2 gehen würde wie Don Dan geschrieben hat. Am besten ist es wenn man gar keine Mischbestückung erlaubt oder bencht, weil für 2x 8800 gts 320 sind nun mal echt zwei gleiche Karte gefordert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. März 2011)

Warum dann nicht gleich bei 3x3870 bzw. 3x4870 oder was auch immer eintragen? Wäre doch wohl gerechtfertigter, als das in die 2xGPU Kategorie zu packen, nur weil ne x2 dabei ist..


----------



## zcei (9. März 2011)

Wuhu  mein PCGHX HWBot Shirt ist heute gekommen.

Ich komm so nach hause: Hää was macht denn nen Caseking paket hier, ich fahr da doch wenn dann selbst hin 
Mach so auf: Ahhh, die Shirts


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. März 2011)

Ja, bei mir das gleiche  Hatte schon nicht mehr mit gerechnet ^^


----------



## Semih91 (9. März 2011)

Bei mir ist immer noch nichts gelandet. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt bezahlt habe xD


----------



## zcei (9. März 2011)

Ich hab auch noch nicht gezahlt soweit ich weiß 
Aber da liegt ne Rechnung bei, die dann die Tage mal beglichen wird


----------



## Matti OC (9. März 2011)

Hi, Rocco, gestern hatte ich einiges an Punkte verloren und heute du. 
1.  	5.149,10   	RoccoESA    	
2. 	5.149,00 	Matti OC 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (9. März 2011)

hö? ich hab noch netmal die kontodaten erhalten, wegen den shirts oO


----------



## Moose83 (9. März 2011)

Hab gerade eine neue Auszeichnung im Bot bekommen, 1000 Punkte fürs Team


----------



## RoccoESA (9. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Rocco, gestern hatte ich einiges an Punkte verloren und heute du.
> 1.      5.149,10       RoccoESA
> 2.     5.149,00     Matti OC
> 
> lg Matti


 

jupp - hab den 1. beim AM3 der 4870  abgeben müssen  8,3Pkt ...


----------



## Icke&Er (9. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hö? ich hab noch netmal die kontodaten erhalten, wegen den shirts oO



Geht mir nicht anders! Ich habe auch noch keine Daten bekommen 

MFG


----------



## Mega Rage (10. März 2011)

Ich hab noch gar nix bekommen, weder T-Shirt noch die Daten.


----------



## Special_Flo (10. März 2011)

Also bei mir ist gerade das T-shirt eingetrudelt... per post .
Aber noch keine KontoDaten
mfg Flo


----------



## darkniz (10. März 2011)

Bei mir sind auch gerade die T-Shirts angekommen. Ich habe vorher auch keine Daten erhalten, aber dem Paket liegt eine Rechnung bei.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. März 2011)

Habe ich auch gerade rausgefunden, dass man das Geld erst nach Erhalt der Shirts überweisen muss. Also warte ich weiterhin auf die Ankunft meiner Shirts 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

ah... das erklärt natürlich auch, warum wir noch keine Kontodaten haben.
Nach erhalt wird erstmal der Nick vorne drauf gehaun.

is ds paintbrush set doch noch zu was nütze.

edit:
nu is meins auch da, aber in den gummibäarchen waren viel zu viel rote drinne.


----------



## Semih91 (10. März 2011)

Meine sind heut angekommen, habe mich aber gewundert, wieso ich so ein Riesenkarton bekommen hab 

Ich dachte, dass man es vorher hätte bezahlen sollen oder sowas, deswegen die Frage


----------



## zcei (10. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ah... das erklärt natürlich auch, warum wir noch keine Kontodaten haben.
> Nach erhalt wird erstmal der Nick vorne drauf gehaun.
> 
> is ds paintbrush set doch noch zu was nütze.
> ...


 
Werd ich auch machen  wahrscheinlich beflocken oder so^^
Und zum edit just: Looool

@Semih: jo mein Karton war auch so fett, deswegen hab ich mich noch mehr gewundert


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

ein tshirt reicht doch. oder tragt ihr immer mehrere 

PS: msi hat mein gewinnpacket vom amd contest auf hwbot schon weggeschickt. aktueller standort laut dhl: Taipeh ^^ haha geil


----------



## Moose83 (10. März 2011)

Haben sie dir auch gesagt, was sie dir geschickt haben


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

Die beiden schnuckeligen Teile hier:


msi 890FXA-GD70
msi R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition /OC

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Lieferzeit ist.


----------



## blackbolt (10. März 2011)

n1 klasse


----------



## zcei (10. März 2011)

:o niiiice, das war die Aktion mit den 1111,11 Punkten und so oder?
Gute Aktion von dir, also dass du da gewonnen hast


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. März 2011)

altah zcei, überprüf ma deine sig, da steht das wir 6. sind mit 30k punkten. Muss mich jetzt erstmal von dem schock erholen


----------



## Freakezoit (10. März 2011)

Ich könnte grad kotzen kann nicht wieder FEB. sein dann Hätte ich zumindest beim 3DM99 & 2000 den ersten gemacht 
Ich werd die aber trozdem nachher hochladen , mit dem info wie ich die erreicht habe. Zumindest sind beide sehr sehr böse von der Score her. Global 1 bei beiden benches bin ich damit locker


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. März 2011)

Gerade bekommen: Masterchief79's 31373 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 6950 @ 925/1350MHz
Wird noch unlocked, teste nur grade erstmal was an Takt usw. geht. 925MHz auf der GPU bei nur 1,174V gehen eigentlich voll in Ordnung  Und das ist noch lange nicht maxed. Danach wirds 6970er BIOS geflasht.

//@Vaykir: Super, Glückwunsch, das macht noch ne Karte mehr zum Quälen für die Session  Und das Mobo ist natürlich auch top, wenn dus grade gebrauchen kannst.


----------



## Moose83 (10. März 2011)

@Vakiir, schöne Preise und echt doll, das du da gewonnen hast!

Und ich habe gerade eine 8500GT mit dem Lötkolben vorbereitet
Ram und GPU Spannung nun frei wählbar. Morgen noch Kühler auf Ram und Spawas kleben und WaKü drauf, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

> Super, Glückwunsch, das macht noch ne Karte mehr zum Quälen für die Session  Und das Mobo ist natürlich auch top, wenn dus grade gebrauchen kannst.



das war sinn der sache: 2 neue teile für die session. und vllt hab ich ja glück und gewinn die 6970 lightning auch noch. das wär der hammer 

PS: zur session muss auf jeden fall noch der nick aufs hwbot shirt.

PPS: brauche ne AM3 cpu und passenden ram leute^^


----------



## Mega Rage (10. März 2011)

Mein T-Shirt ist heute gekommen
Ist eine sehr gute Qualität, echt nett von Caseking.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. März 2011)

Die 6950 ist killer, mittlerweile mit 940MHz GPU und 1,174V durchn 3D Mark^^ Wenn sie jetzt 950 auch noch packt, dann ist der Afterburner an der Grenze  Btw nicht wundern, dass ich auf Win7 benche, grade keine Lust gehabt, dass alles nochmal auf XP aufzubauen und zu installieren.


----------



## Vaykir (10. März 2011)

meien güte, was zum henker kaufst du dir alles


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. März 2011)

Nein, die ist für nen Kollegen von mir.. xD
War bitter, dachte eben schon ich hätte das Teil getötet, weil auf einmal selbst das BIOS-Menü grün war... Aber einmal ausbauen und DVI umstecken hat schon geholfen. Also 1000MHz GPU und 1450MHz Speicher will ich schaffen, dann gehts unter XP und damit sollten dann auch akzeptable Ergebnisse drin sein.


----------



## Freakezoit (11. März 2011)

So :

Freakezoit's 159764 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz

Freakezoit's 106270 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz


----------



## blackbolt (11. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So :
> 
> Freakezoit's 159764 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz
> 
> Freakezoit's 106270 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz


 
hammer

aber wie zum teufel hast du im 99iger 159k gekommen

über 50k mehr als der 2 und fast 100k mehr als mein score?????

mannomann was ein ergebniss

mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (11. März 2011)

Guck mal im 3dm99 & 2000 bei systeminfo bei dir rein , dann hast du ne ahnung warum ich soviel hab. Wichtig ist welcher takt der CPU vom program erkannt wurde .
Beim 2000 er war es z.b. 5051mhz , bei nem Real takt von 52xx mhz .
Die beiden gehn nur auf erkannten Cpu takt ab , egal ob da ne 8800GTS oder ne 580 GTX drinne ist das ist vollkommen wurscht. 

Ich hab nur 3 sachen dafür gebraucht superpi & Taskmanager & natürlich den jeweiligen bench.


----------



## Vaykir (11. März 2011)

Geile ergebnisse 
aber warum erkennt der benchmark denn nen anderen cpu takt, als eigl anliegt? das doch banal irgendwie.
Hast mit xp gebencht? irgendwelche tweaks noch an (lod etc?

was fällt euch auf, wenn ich dieses bild richtig anschaut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ykrid (11. März 2011)

hi,
brauch mal hilfe.
Wie finde ich für das hp compaq presario cq 70 den taktgeber für set fsb raus? habe schon mit clock gen probiert...finde aber nix. Compaq Presario CQ70 Laptop

sonst jmnd noch ne idee wie ich da was takten kann?

hatt mir bei pi32 m schon nen ersten platz gebracht. aber mehr wie tweaken kann ich auch nicht
8ykrid's 25min 52sec 528ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 T3200 mobile @ 1995MHz
8ykrid's 30sec 218ms SuperPi run with Core 2 T3200 mobile @ 1995MHz

Denke für ein paar pünktchen wäre 100-200mhz ganz gut

Für jede hilfe bin dankbar, da ich das ding nur noch 2-3h habe und dann wieder meinen hausmeister geben muss. habe es über nacht neu installiert und gleich mal die gelegenheit genuzt


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. März 2011)

Hab gerade das T-Shirt bekommen , wohin sollen wir die 6€ überweisen ? Bzw. mit welchem Verwendungszweck ?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. März 2011)

Verwende die rechnungsnummer und kundennummer


----------



## Semih91 (11. März 2011)

Naja mim Geld hat es ja nicht so eilig, die werden es von uns sowieso bekommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. März 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> hi,
> brauch mal hilfe.
> Wie finde ich für das hp compaq presario cq 70 den taktgeber für set fsb raus? habe schon mit clock gen probiert...finde aber nix. Compaq Presario CQ70 Laptop
> 
> ...


Also wenn googeln nix geholfen hat, hast du da schlechte Karten. Habe dasselbe Problem mit meinem TravelMate von Acer (2x2.4). Das einzige was man machen kann, wäre im Grunde, alle durchzuprobieren. ^^


----------



## Vaykir (11. März 2011)

Sagt mal, produzieren die Laptops nicht so viel energie/Hitze, dass sie schneller kaputt gehen?
Hätte irgendwie schiss, dass die teile schneller kaputt gehen.


----------



## Moose83 (11. März 2011)

No risk, no fun
Frischluft zufügen, dann werden die auch nicht warm.


----------



## 8ykrid (11. März 2011)

@masterchief

das habe ich (fast) gemacht...fast alle. Aber jetzt ist es eh wech. naja für ein paar pktchen und 1x gold war es gut.


----------



## Matti OC (11. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So :
> 
> Freakezoit's 159764 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz
> 
> Freakezoit's 106270 marks 3DMark2000 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 891/1173MHz



Man bist du krank, ich werde es auch mal versuchen 

PS: 2000er war kein Problem, 99ér nur  zweiter 

Matti OC's 139627 marks 3DMark2000 run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 980/1150MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Hab ich dir doch gesagt das des nur an der Erkennung des Cpu taktes liegt. Vorallem ist das sowas von banal mit SPi und dem Taskmanager. So wie beim PCM04 + SPI nur umgekehrt.


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

Kannste das nochmal genauer erklären? irgendwie checke ich das gerade absolut nicht, was du erzählst mit den Benchmarks....
Wer soll da was erkennen? wenn die cpu auf 5,2ghz läuft, dann läuft sie auf 5,2ghz und net auf mehr oder weniger  *confusing*


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Vollkommen falsch , wenn du nen SB hast (2600K) läuft der offiziell für windows max. mit 35 er multi auf allen kernen (wird so erkannt) genau das gleiche passiert im 3dmark99 & 2000. Auch wenn du ihn tatsächlich mit 55er multi laufen lässt. Mach mal rechte maustaste aufn arbeitsplatz dann eigenschaften. Dann siehst du das dort steht i7 2600k @ 3.4ghz @ 3.5ghz bei 100mhz bclk. Egal ob du tatsächlich mit multi 55 fährst. Und genau die 3.5ghz werden von den Benches auch nur erkannt. Klingt kompliziert ist aber wenn man weiß wie der turbomodus funktioniert ganz einfach zu verstehn. Gleiches gilt auch für so. 1366 Cpu`s ala 980x da wird max glaube der 25er multi erkannt egal ob du den mit 30+ laufen lässt. Und das hat halt einen Enormen einfluss auf die erreichbare Punktzahl. Und in dem falle gilt das Gleich was auch fürn 2001er gilt Low & high tests sind mit ATI`s  & alten Nv 88ern (bei benutzung eines treibers ohne CH bug ala 169.21) besser.


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

äh... warum machst dann den kack strom spar kram net aus?
bzw. wie umgehst du dann das problem, dass der falsche takt erkannt wird?

bei mir steht unter rechtsklick arbeitsplatz => eigenschaften auch 980x 3.33ghz @ 4.21 ghz.
soll heißen, du machst erst super pi an, dass auch der tatsächliche takt ansteht (was er ohne stromsparfunktion auch macht) und benchst dann, oder wie?


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Du Verstehst da schon wieder was falsch , alle stromspar funktionen sind aus!!!.
Damit hat das ganz 0 zutun. Klar das bei dir 980x @ 3.33Ghz @ 4.21ghz steht. Wenn du dir den post durchgelesen hättest (den wink zum 980x) dann wüsstest du warum das so ist. 
Bei dir wäre es z.b. so 25x 200 wären 5ghz (soll jetzt nicht klugscheißerisch kling sondern der Eklärung des ganzen dienen.) Bei 30x 200 was 6ghz wären würde der bench aber nur von max. 25er multi ausgehn , sprich trotz das du 6ghz laufen hast denkt der bench du hast nur 5 ghz. Da der max takt der bevor er ins windows geht 25x 200 ist (25x200 max ohne turbo) , auch wenn der dir beim booten mehr anzeigt.

Sinn der sache ist durch das starten von SPi und laufen lassen , dabei den bench starten. Wird die Cpu unter last gesetzt und schon erkennt der bench mehr Cpu takt.

Am besten werde ich dir mal nen Screen von Machen damit kannst du es besser nachvollziehn.

Erkannt wird immer der max. non Turbo takt. egal was du einstellst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. März 2011)

Hmm... Aufm Asus P67 hat man noch die Option unter "CPU Energieverwaltung" einen festen Multi einzustellen, sodass die CPU dann nicht mehr runtertaktet, weder auf Basis- noch auf Stromspartakt. Multi ist dann einfach nicht mehr veränderbar, somit ist quasi der Multi 55 oder was auch der neue Basistakt. Müsste ich mal schauen, ob das Einfluss auf die Erkennung hat.

Edit: Ganz vergessen, endlich 500 Punkte und das dementsprechende Achievement bekommen


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Darauf hat es keinen einfluss


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Du Verstehst da schon wieder was falsch , alle stromspar funktionen sind aus!!!.
> Damit hat das ganz 0 zutun. Klar das bei dir 980x @ 3.33Ghz @ 4.21ghz steht. Wenn du dir den post durchgelesen hättest (den wink zum 980x) dann wüsstest du warum das so ist.
> Bei dir wäre es z.b. so 25x 200 wären 5ghz (soll jetzt nicht klugscheißerisch kling sondern der Eklärung des ganzen dienen.) Bei 30x 200 was 6ghz wären würde der bench aber nur von max. 25er multi ausgehn , sprich trotz das du 6ghz laufen hast denkt der bench du hast nur 5 ghz. Da der max takt der bevor er ins windows geht 25x 200 ist (25x200 max ohne turbo) , auch wenn der dir beim booten mehr anzeigt.
> 
> ...


 

hast recht, ich check das echt net.
screen wäre super, aber warum sollte windows "nur" mit nem multi von 25x starten?
der bench erkennt also nur den multi an, der auch beim start von windows anliegt, es sei denn man stellt vorher super pi an (oder nen anderes prog was die cpu auslastet) und startet dann den 3dmark99/2000. is das beim 2001se auch so?

und was hat das ganze mit der verwendung einer alten grafikkarte zu tun?


> Und in dem falle gilt das Gleich was auch fürn 2001er gilt Low & high tests sind mit ATI`s & alten Nv 88ern (bei benutzung eines treibers ohne CH bug ala 169.21) besser.


zumal ich auch net weis, was der CH bug is.

sorry, aber das ist echt verwirrend 

PS: ja der 980x fährt mit 25x133 standard. bei mir dementsprechend mit 21x200.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. März 2011)

Wegen dem 3DM00 Tweak: Krieg ich irgendwie nicht hin. SuperPi kann ich nicht nehmen, weil mein PC dann immer einfach ausgeht, ohne Fehlermeldung etc. Muss irgendne bekloppte Schutzfunktion sein. Jedenfalls hab ich mir mal den Cinebench gepackt und angeschmissen, und dabei den 3D Mark 2000 gestartet. Keine Chance, er erkennt die CPU immer ncoh mit 3400MHz. Oder wann macht ihr das mit SuperPi?


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

ich schätze mal die machen das so: super pi starten und 32M berechnen lassen, dann den 3dmark (anwendung) starten. super pi ausmachen und den benchmark starten.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Nene nicht ganz 8m starten während der läuft benchmark starten. und erst beenden Wenn der bench geöffnet.


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

kannst nochma stellung zu post #13913 nehmen?
würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. März 2011)

Ja kann ich zu absatz 1. Ja es wird nur der multi erkannt der auch anliegt  aber beim 980x max. 25er. Beim SB 2600k zb. nur der 34 multi. Beim 2001er ist es ähnlich aber der Reagiert auch ganz anders aber dort Passiert das gleiche BSP: Sb mit 50er multi läuft laut ihm nur mit 34er. Da könnte es funktionieren tut es aber nicht (also die Sache mit dem SPi). Da dort die Cpu takt erkennung etwas anders abläuft.

Zum Thema gpu`s Warum eine alte karte da besser sein sollte , jungs ihr habt doch schon mal 3DM01 gebencht oder . Da weiß man auch das z.b. Selbst ne 580GTX nicht annähert so schnell da ist (Ohne nature wie z.b. eine 8800er karte ) z.b. Ne 8800 macht bei 5.5ghz im Carhigh test als bsp 52x fps , ne 580gtx nur 3xx fps und das ist der sogenannte CH Bug).


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. März 2011)

Also selbst wenn ich bei nur 4,5GHz den 8M von SuperPi anmache (damit er nicht ausgeht ^^) und während der läuft den 2000er starte, steht der immer noch bei 3400MHz in der SysInfo...


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

öhm...also ich hab 2001se nur einmal gebencht mit meiner 5870.... und da hatte ich so nen katastrophales ergebnis, dass ichs net weiter probiert habe.
kurz darauf habe ich was gelesen, dass man viel L3 cache braucht, der vorallem im E8600 und im sandy bridge liegt oder sowas. mein 980x hat zwar auch 12mb davon, aber die alten benchmarks kapier ich eh net. das alles schon zu lange her und hab atm keine zeit mich mit dem tweaking zu beschäftigen. erstmal die neuen sachen


----------



## Matti OC (13. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn ich bei nur 4,5GHz den 8M von SuperPi anmache (damit er nicht ausgeht ^^) und während der läuft den 2000er starte, steht der immer noch bei 3400MHz in der SysInfo...


 
Hi, hier der 99er 
Matti OC's 134579 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 980/1150MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2011)

Ja hab ich gesehen, schönes Ergebnis aber löst mein Problem nicht wirklich 
Wie hast du btw den 99er unter XP zum Laufen bekommen?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2011)

wenn du den 99er von hwbot runterlädst sollte der fix(DDRAW.dll) für xp dabei sein, den du dann nur in den 99er ordner entpacken musst


----------



## Freakezoit (13. März 2011)

So damit es mal weitergeht auch mal was kleines von mir 

Freakezoit's 102629 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 842/1080MHz

Freakezoit's 355645 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 864/1098MHz

Freakezoit's 101754 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1053MHz

Freakezoit's 350050 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1053MHz

Freakezoit's 17792 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1053MHz

Freakezoit's 29976 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1053MHz

Freakezoit's 51659 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 756/1053MHz

Insgesamt etwa 135p 

Mal schauen die 8800GS muss ich mir nochmal angucken die wollte nicht so recht mitm 05/03/06 selbst mit 50mhz weniger gpu zickte die total rum Freeze nach 5 sek. Mit feinen bildfehlern , egal was da fürn takt anlag. Taktmäßig wäre bei der sicherlich auch noch viel mehr gegangen nur leider hat mir da die Spawatemp nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. Und das bei nichtmal 1.3v und nem 120er fan der mit 2000rpm + lief.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Hey, schöne Ergebnisse
Hattest du echt nur 1,3V auf der 8800GS?
Kleb dir paar Passivkühler auf die Spawas, das hilft.

Edit, wenn man eine GTS250 hat, kann man die einfach umflashen und eine 9800GTX/9800GTX+ zu bekommen?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2011)

Nein. Die Karte ist das was auf der Verpackung und im originalen BIOS steht. Umflashen um eine Karte in mehreren Kategorien einzutragen würde ich als Betrug bezeichnen. Also sowas erst gar nicht versuchen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Ok, war ja auch mehr die Frage, ob es überhaupt funktioniert, eigentlich sind ja alle Karten gleich, oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. März 2011)

Ist auch definitinv nicht erlaubt, find die entsprechende Stelle aber jetzt nicht.
Ich hatte das selbe mit meiner 1950pro.
Die hatte ich damals auf 1950GT geflasht und doppelt eingetragen.
Roman hat dann glaub ich irgendwann mal bekannt gegeben das das nicht erlaubt sei, da hab ich die Ergebnisse dann von mir aus gelöscht.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Will das ja auch nicht fürn bot benutzen, mein Arbeitskollege hat ne 9800GTX oder GTX+ und würde die GTS250 von mir nehmen, um SLI zu machen. Dazu müsste ich die GTS aber umflashen, oder seine zu ner GTS flashen

Edit, ich hab wieder das Problem, das ich den Unigine Heaven nicht ausführen kann. Geht zu starten und Läd auch, bleibt jedoch noch bevor der Benchmark beginnt einfach stehen, was hilft da?


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

den spielemodus deiner creative soundkarte anstellen. mit unterhaltungsmodus geht das net.


----------



## blackbolt (13. März 2011)

so war das wochenende auch wieder fleissig

*SuperPi* - *14sec 937ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @3731MHz)*11.3* points 

*wPrime 32m* - *1min 12sec 398ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4352MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *41min 1sec 903ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4100MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *32min 5sec 734ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4300MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points 
*SuperPi* - *36sec 875ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4300MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1* points 
*PiFast* - *53.39 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4166MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points 
*PCMark 2005* - *5017 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4000MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points 
*CPU-Z* - *4404.32 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 325J @4404.3MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*0.8* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *1min 0sec 139ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4347MHz)*1.7* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *32min 19sec 445ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4306MHz)*1.1* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *25min 38sec 750ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4206MHz)*0.1* points 
*SuperPi* - *29sec 656ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4306MHz)*0.1* points 
*PiFast* - *48.52 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4480MHz)*0.7* points 
*PCMark 2005* - *5449 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @3989MHz)*0.1* points 
*CPU-Z* - *4602.28 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4602.3MHz)*0.8* points 
*PiFast* - *33.63 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @3200MHz)*0.1* points 
*wPrime 32m* - *11sec 234ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @3200MHz)*0.1*
*SuperPi* - *21sec 375ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @3200MHz)*0.1* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *5min 59sec 391ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @3200MHz)*0.1
**wPrime 32m* - *23sec 10ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3622MHz)*2.8* points 
*PiFast* - *29.99 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3330MHz)*0.1* points 
*wPrime 1024m* - *13min 18sec 440ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3330MHz)*0.1* points 
*SuperPi 32m* - *16min 35sec 406ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3330MHz)*0.1* points 
*PCMark 2005* - *9143 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3330MHz)*0.1* points 
*CPU-Z* - *3721.2 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3721.2MHz)
*SuperPi* - *16sec 390ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E2160 (1.8Ghz) @3642MHz)*2.2* points 

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> den spielemodus deiner creative soundkarte anstellen. mit unterhaltungsmodus geht das net.


 
Hä, wie meinsten das? Hab keine Creative Soundkarte, benutze den Onboard Chip.


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

schade, versuch wars wert.
user die ne creative karte haben, können den unigine nur starten, wenn sie den spielemodus aktiv haben, bei den beiden anderen startet der benchmark nicht.


gibts nen gravierenden unterschied zwischen ner 65nm gtx 260 und ner 55nm gtx 260 bzl overclocking?


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Die 55nm werden nicht so warm, meine hatte maximal 65 Grad Kannste halt die Spannung nicht erhöhen.
Für den Heaven muss es doch ne Lösung geben, oder? Ist jetzt nicht das 1. Mal, das der nicht läuft


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

oc denke das mit der spannung erhöhen geht doch irgendwie 
wofür gibts volt mods und bessere kühler.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Ja, ich meinte nicht über Software


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

taugen die dinger für LN2?
1L Edelstahl Isolierflasche Isolierkanne Thermoskanne bei eBay.de: Geschirr-Einzelteile (endet 17.03.11 15:51:49 MEZ)

ps: pff software.... ohne löten is doch langweilig!


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2011)

Ja, wollte ich auch sagen, 55nm geht nur über Mod. Hatte ja nen Thread im vMod Forum deswegen offen, hab auf meiner Karte jetzt nen OCP, und vMod drauf, und weil man die OVP nicht modden kann hab ich nen VID Mod gelötet (danke nochmal an malkAv für den Support!! ). Das Ding skaliert leider nicht mehr ab 1,25V, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das mit mehr Kälte in den Griff zu kriegen ist  hatte noch den Stock Kühler drauf ^^
So im Durchschnitt kann man die Dinger @Stock mit 720-750MHz benchen, ich hab ohne vMod 735 und mit 771 geschafft.


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Jep, meine auch, 736 GPU, aber 1300 Ram


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2011)

Hatte mal 1280, jetzt allerdings nur noch 1250^^ war wohl zu viel...  
Ach ja @blackbolt schöne Ergebnisse  Meinen E4300 krieg ich mit knapp 2V PLL mit 3760MHz noch durch SuperPi, muss ich nochmal nachbenchen. Aber kommt ja ohnehin unter DICE/LN2, kann ich eigentlich auch gleich bis dahin warten...


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2011)

Sehr nice, was du gemacht hast blackbolt 
Wünscht mir Glück, morgen gehts los mit Powi und Mittwoch ist Mathe angesagt. Abi, ich komme


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

abi? man das schon ewig her 
Dann mal *daumen drück*


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2011)

Viel Glück dabei Semih, hau rein 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dran.. SoWi, Mathe, Deutsch und Bio (mündlich)... Hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr ^^


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

Tja Leute, das Leben besteht halt nicht nur aus benchen


----------



## Freakezoit (13. März 2011)

Ne wirklich nicht , jetzt hast du aber mein weltbild zerstört


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

Benchen/OC gehört einfach zum leben dazu, genau wie frauen, essen und pennen 

aber auf was ich gerade gestoßen bin:
hat einer ne geile empfehlung für ne kompressorkühlung?
is auf dauer bestimmt billiger als ständig dice/ln2 zu kaufen. zwar net so kalt, aber -40°C packen die teile in SS ja auch.

empfehlung?
bezugsquellen?


----------



## Moose83 (13. März 2011)

So was sinnloses wie eben, habe ich noch nicht gebencht, 8400GS, und leider wars ein G84:Moose83's 72889 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8400 GS (G84) @ 666/454MHz
Zum punkten war das nix


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Benchen/OC gehört einfach zum leben dazu, genau wie frauen, essen und pennen
> 
> aber auf was ich gerade gestoßen bin:
> hat einer ne geile empfehlung für ne kompressorkühlung?
> ...


 
Luxx  Such einfach mal nach kokü im Marktplatz, gibt einige Leute, die da eine anbieten. Wollte auch mal eine gekauft haben, aber dann kam raus, dass die SBs nix mit Kälte anfangen können... 
Das hier z.B. Forum de Luxx
Dimastech ist auf jeden Fall anständige Quali.

@Moose:


----------



## LosUltimos (13. März 2011)

@ Vaykir

Saturas verkauft doch eine im Marktplatz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/133439-v-t-rotary-ss-320w-47-c-nur-399-99-pentium-e2180-celeron-s430.html
und Patrickclouds baut und verkauft gerade auch welche im Marktplatz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/142573-2-kaskaden-hexa-core-ready-coldbootbug-bench-singlestage-kompressorkuehlung-chiller.html


----------



## Matti OC (13. März 2011)

Hi, mh, eine könnte ich auch abgeben. zb. die von isulk aus dem luxx.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (14. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hatte mal 1280, jetzt allerdings nur noch 1250^^ war wohl zu viel...
> Ach ja @blackbolt schöne Ergebnisse  Meinen E4300 krieg ich mit knapp 2V PLL mit 3760MHz noch durch SuperPi, muss ich nochmal nachbenchen. Aber kommt ja ohnehin unter DICE/LN2, kann ich eigentlich auch gleich bis dahin warten...


 
ich weiss auch nicht was da schiefgelaufen ist

habe die cpu einfach nicht mehr über 3800mhz bekommen noch vor einem monat habe ich sie im cpuz auf 3888 und im superpi mit 3819mhz 

es wäre bestimmt noch ne halbe sec drinn gewesen gerade mit den neuen rams vom lippokratis die gehen echt gut bis 615mhz bei 5-4-4-4 pl6

mfg stefan


----------



## blackbolt (14. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Benchen/OC gehört einfach zum leben dazu, genau wie frauen, essen und pennen
> 
> aber auf was ich gerade gestoßen bin:
> hat einer ne geile empfehlung für ne kompressorkühlung?
> ...


 
schau mal hier rein

Cooling Technologies DimasTech

die hören sich ganz gut an kostet natürlich was

mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (14. März 2011)

@ Matti , knapp daneben ist auch vorbei 40999.90p 
Damn


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

450€ sind natürlich schon ne stange geld. kaskaden sind mir einfach zu teuer. für 1600 euro fliege ich lieber innen urlaub bei +30°C 
ich hatte mal welche für 250 euro gesehen, aber ich find die net mehr 

aber lohnen würde sich sowas schon, wenn man gerade mit benchen angefangen hat, oder?
an ln2 komme ich im raum hannover kaum dranne.


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2011)

Ist auf jeden fall nach 10 mal benchen hast du das Geld wieder drin, was dich dice gekostet hätte

Edit, wieso hab ich im 06er mit ner ATI Karte weniger CPU Punkte? Mit NVidia Karten 11000-11200, mit ATI nur 10600!


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

Alle Gewinner des AMD Contests:
ALL WINNERS of MSI 'AMD Eyes on the Prize' Competition - hwbot.org


----------



## Freakezoit (14. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden fall nach 10 mal benchen hast du das Geld wieder drin, was dich dice gekostet hätte
> 
> Edit, wieso hab ich im 06er mit ner ATI Karte weniger CPU Punkte? Mit NVidia Karten 11000-11200, mit ATI nur 10600!


 
Weil das Ganz Normal so ist mit der Cpu Score Nv karten machen mehr punkte im cpu test als ati.


----------



## Semih91 (14. März 2011)

Danke Leute, hab schön reingehauen 
Jeder hat denselben Vorschlag genommen, und ich als einzigster hab eine andere gehabt 
Aber no Risk, no Fun 
Der Lehrer selbst hat auch gesagt, dass er meinen Vorschlag genommen hätte


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. März 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an  Bei mir stehen jetzt diese und nächste Woche auch LK-Klausuren Mathe und Sowi an... Und Facharbeit... -.-


----------



## Semih91 (14. März 2011)

Zwar werden wir OT, aber wayne 
Viel Glück dir, denk einfach ans Benchen, dann gehts schon. Mach ich auch immer  Mathe mit Lineare Algebra und so, ich hass das Thema


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Weil das Ganz Normal so ist mit der Cpu Score Nv karten machen mehr punkte im cpu test als ati.


 
Danke, hab bis jetzt mit ATI nix am Hut gehabt
Ist die erste von denen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

So das Paket aus Taiwan is schon da. Das ging aber mal richtig fix. Gerade mal 4 Tage oO
Hier nen paar Pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (14. März 2011)

Schaut doch schonmal ganz gut aus  ^^

Gut wäre es auch wenn du beim 1 bild den Windows Code noch wegmachst^^


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2011)

Viel Spaß damit, jetzt brauchst du nur noch AMD CPU´s


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

hab weder cpus für den sockel noch speicher noch nen NT ... erstmal is ne single stage dran.

was fürn windows code?


----------



## Lippokratis (14. März 2011)

der Aufkleber auf der Unterlage für das Paket auf den ersten Bild


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

axo der. oh man... wer den entschlüsseln kann, darf ihn behalten. das nen stein alt rechner in dem nen P4 1,7ghz drin war. das nur noch das gehäuse, was demnächst entweder zu nem benchtable umgebaut wird oder im schrott landet.
und ich bezweifle echt, dass einer von euch nen win 2000 key braucht


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. März 2011)

Ist doch tolle Hardware  Also wenn die Karte gut geht, werden wir unter LN2 ne Menge Spaß damit haben  Und AM3 CPUs ohne CB wären doch auf dem Board auch was feines

@Semih: Naja, wir machen zZ alles mögliche, aber hauptsächlich gehts um e-Funktionen, logistisches Wachstum, Differentialgleichungen und sonen Mist...


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2011)

ich besorge mir erstmal ne single stage.
damit fiste ich die grafikkarten schonmal vor und sortiere den trash bei den cpus aus.


----------



## blackbolt (14. März 2011)

da habe ich mal wieder eine Zucker CPU erwischt

der 641 Cedar Mill macht im ersten Test unter Zimmertemp bei 1,48vcore 5505 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal gespannt wie gut der noch geht

mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. März 2011)

theLamer wird dich töten


----------



## Special_Flo (14. März 2011)

Guten Tag,
Wegen den T-shirt ... muss ich das Geld an Caseking überweisen? Und nur den Netto  Betrag?

Verwendungszweck?

mfg Flo


----------



## Matti OC (15. März 2011)

hi, oh einer aus dem FH Team, betreffs´ deiner frage, könnte dir der8auer Antwort geben.

-unter uns, wie könnte ich, dass FH Team unterstützen  kurze Anleitung wäre nicht schlecht.

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (15. März 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Wegen den T-shirt ... muss ich das Geld an Caseking überweisen? Und nur den Netto  Betrag?
> 
> Verwendungszweck?
> ...


 
Wenn du dein T-Shirt hast, solltest du auch eine Rechnung haben. Auf der Rechnung steht die Bankverbindung sowie eine Rechnungsnummer und eine Kundennummer. Die beiden Nummer solltest du als Verwendungszwecks angeben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war in allen Artikel zum Shirt immer die Rede von 6€ für das erste und jeweils 5€ für jedes weitere. Also entweder 6€ für eine Shirt oder dann eben 11€, 16€ und so weiter für 2, 3 oder mehr Shirts.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist alles klar.


----------



## blackbolt (15. März 2011)

Mann ist das eine geile CPU

Ergebnisse natürlich wieder @ Air

und das bei 1,5375vcore einfach nur der Hammer 

*CPU-Z* - *5620.54 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 641 @5620.5MHz)(1,48vcore)
*wPrime 32m* - *47sec 487ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 641 @5550MHz)*1.4* + *0.1*
*wPrime 1024m* - *25min 57sec 22ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 641 @5410.6MHz)*1.1* + *0.4* (nach 100% waren die 2 threads nur 0,027sec auseinander,klasse)

0,8 globale points mehr auf meinem konto und die cpu ist noch nicht am ende

ps: die 41000 sind geknackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Schöne Ergebnisse, TheLamer wird wohl an dieser CPU interessiert sein
Kommste net noch höher, oder heizt das Teil schon zu toll?


----------



## Semih91 (15. März 2011)

Super Ergenisse blackbolt, ich freu mich schon auf LN2


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. März 2011)

macht er ja im moment zumindestns leider noch nicht, oder?


----------



## 8ykrid (15. März 2011)

Gestern abend hingesetzt und versucht mein 3dmark06 ergebnisse mit der 280 und der 9400 zu verbessern... . Was kam raus? nix!

Dann einfach mal noch den wprime 32 angeschmissen und siehe da, doch noch ein lichtblickt 8ykrid_wprime_32m_core_i7_920_5sec_266ms, aber eher ungeplant. Dann meinte ich, machst das Os neu und versuchst dich an den pi benches. pustekuchen. manchmal aber nur manchmal würde ich meine Hardware verkloppen wollen!


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2011)

Ich hab heute 4 Grafikkarten, angeblich lauffähig aber mit Pixelfehlern (6600GT,7600GT,8600GTS und eine 800GTO) für 7€ in der Bucht geschossen.
Mal schauen was da bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2011)

also meine 8600 gts geht ab wie sau, aber nur mit hardmod.
ich gehe diese woche daran mit nen paar bench OS zu bauen (xp und 7).


----------



## 8ykrid (15. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand bitte ne pot leihen? für sockel 1366? wenn der jemand noch München kommen würde wäre das ideal! dann könnte man zusammen was machen


----------



## Matti OC (15. März 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute 4 Grafikkarten, angeblich lauffähig aber mit Pixelfehlern (6600GT,7600GT,8600GTS und eine 800GTO) für 7€ in der Bucht geschossen.
> Mal schauen was da bei mir ankommt.


 
Hi, ich hab erst letztens, eine 3870 /6800/ 9800 GX2 / 275, teils mit Specherfehler oder sogar das sie kein Bild brachten, mit einen Heissluftfön 2000 Watt 500°C reparieren können. (alle Karten sind wieder Top) 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Ich nehm da immer den Backofen, 120 Grad, 20 Minuten


----------



## 8ykrid (15. März 2011)

hier stand was doppelt


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2011)

Ich hab hier schon zweimal Karten verkauft die bei mir einwandfrei liefen.
Aber beim Käufer (Jeweils Vertrauensvolle Leute aus dem Team) war den Teilen kein Bild zu entlocken.
Ich hoffe das es jetzt umgekehrt ist.
Aberwie auch immer, ich hab sowohl einen Heißluftföhn und, man höre und Staune, auch einen Backofen.
Ich bin also guter Dinge das bei mir was verwertbares ankommt.


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2011)

wat is mit microwelle? hat das schonmal einer (lebensmüdigerweise) selber probiert?


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Würd ich nicht machen! Metall und Microwelle gibt...


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2011)

soll ich das wort in klammern noch untersstreichen?
aber guck ma: wir machen hier so viel bei EXTREME! warum nicht auch mal das?
alte microwelle nehmen, ne defekte 8800 gtx rein schustern. timer auf 20min bei max watt stellen und ab gehts.
natürlich auf video aufnehmen nicht vergessen 

PS: bei galileo hamse extra gesagt "nicht nachmachen", was für uns ja bedeutet: auf jeden fall nachmachen!
PPS: selbstverständlich genügend abstand halten und am besten hinter ne mauer stellen oder so.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

Ihr seit ja alle langweilig 

Defekte Grakas binde ich immer an meinen krümmer vom Benz und gehe dann nee Runde fliegen.

Danach ist sie zwar immer noch hin aber ich hatte wenigstens mal wieder einen Grund die Karre zu benutzen


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2011)




----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2011)

Mein SB ist immser noch nicht da da habe ich mir aus lauter Frust ein zweites Corsair AX850 mitgenommen.


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Um die Grafikkarten dann einzeln damit zu versorgen


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2011)

Zum Synchronbenchen.

Edit:
Wenn ich mir die Signaturen so Anschaue muss ich mal sehen das ich an ein paar Globale ran komm.
Geht ja kolossal nach oben mit nur ein paar pünktchen.


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Ich benche im Moment nicht für global, sondern um HW Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2011)

Nööp, dann brauche ich die NT nicht immer umzubauen wenn ich SLI oder CF laufen lassen will. Jetzt haben beide Benchtable 850W.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2011)

Was war noch mal dekadent??


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

3 benchtable 

je eins für jeden so ..775,1366,1155


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Und daneben eine Schüssel mit Eiswasser zum kühlen von Grafikkarten


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2011)

xD
@Vaykir: Da haben wir ja richtig übelst ordentlich was kaltzumachen gegen Juni  Bei dir kommt ja anscheinend noch einiges dazu  
Also richtige Perlen habe ich nur den E4300 (3770MHz bei 1,48V), die anderen Teile gehen nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nicht übermäßig. Die GTS 640 ist noch ganz anständig, läuft 702MHz@Wakü, dafür dass nen A2 Chip drunter ist ganz ok eigentlich. Mein P4 631 wie gesagt 5100 bei 1,45V, könnte unter DICE (besser LN2) einiges gehen. Mal schauen, ob noch an ne GTS mit A3 Chip komme, von wegen SLI usw...
Aber wir brauchen auf jeden Fall GPU Pötte


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2011)

ich hab ne gts mit A3 chip  hol ich demnächst ab. die gtx gehen auch gut, die 8600 gts ebenfalls und von der 8800 gt rede ich gar net erst. meine sahnestückchen!
ich bin atm eh nur grafikkarten "geil", weil nen 980x schon gut 3d-punkte bringt, ohne dass ich da ln2 drauf kippen muss.
dann kommt in kürze ja noch ne kompressorkühlung dazu (heute bestellt  ) und nen gpu pot konstuiere ich gerade (technischer zeichner sei dank!).
der cpu pot dürfte in kürze fertig werden, liegt nämlich hoffendlich diese woche anna drehbank.

ja doch, die session wird geil denke ich.


----------



## Matti OC (15. März 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mein SB ist immser noch nicht da da habe ich mir aus lauter Frust ein zweites Corsair AX850 mitgenommen.



HI, ich hätte noch einen über, macht zwar nur 5250 MHz. (der zweit beste von 7 Stück, ich hab nur Pech mit den 2600k)

lg


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> (der zweit beste von 7 Stück, ich hab nur Pech mit den 2600k)
> lg



geht mir nicht anders ..

der erste 5,15 
der zweite 5,25

der neuste fährt wenigstens die multis hoch aber mehr wie 5,3 ghz war bis jetzt noch nicht drin (habe aber nur kurz getestet und hoffe das noch ein wenig mehr geht)

Und schon wieder einen bestellt


----------



## Ü50 (15. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ich hätte noch einen über, macht zwar nur 5250 MHz. (der zweit beste von 7 Stück, ich hab nur Pech mit den 2600k)
> 
> lg


 
Danke für dein Angebot, notfalls komme ich darauf zurück.

@True, das sind ja wohl abgefrackte dinger. Werde mir zur Sicheit auch noch einen dazu bestellen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2011)

Hey Jungs,
versucht doch mal, an 2600Ker mit der Batch C108/B076/B074 zu kommen, am besten in dieser Reihenfolge  Die Weltrekord-CPUs auf HWbot waren größtenteils C108er, das ist bis jetzt so die "Killer-Batch".


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

Dann gib mir mal nen Link, wo ich den direkt bestellen kann, dann tausche ich glatt meinen GT ein


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. März 2011)

Kann man doch sicherlich als Kommentar zur Bestellung mit dazuschreiben, dass die dir bitte nur nen C108er liefern sollen, auch wenn grad keiner auf Lager ist... Ich würds machen, lohnt sich unter Umständen schon ganz schön 
Natürlich ist auch nicht jede C108er CPU ne 6GHz CPU, aber auf jeden Fall überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Matti OC (15. März 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> geht mir nicht anders ..
> 
> der erste 5,15
> der zweite 5,25
> ...



ach hör bloß auf, mein schlechtester ging nur 4,9.
ich weiss leider nicht ob es am board liegt

lg


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2011)

Dachte ich anfangs auch 

Habe daraufhin drei P8P67pro getestet und ein Asrock (und die verschiedenen Bios Versionen mag ich gar nicht mehr aufzählen )
War auf allen Boards identisch ....bei mir war es defenitiv immer die CPU 

Witzigerweise war die beste CPU die ich in den Händen hatte ein 2500k (5,45 ghz) leider stand der Kunde schon im Laden und ich hatte keinen anderen da um den aus zutauschen


----------



## Matti OC (15. März 2011)

egal welche Batch, jeder CPU läuft anders  auch wenn man denk bei 1,3 Vcore 5 GHZ dies mal wird es was, nichts ist, wenn man max GHz gefunden hat,  ob nun mit Multi oder BCLK es ist immer das gleiche ende. 

lg


----------



## blackbolt (16. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ich hätte noch einen über, macht zwar nur 5250 MHz. (der zweit beste von 7 Stück, ich hab nur Pech mit den 2600k)
> 
> lg


 


True Monkey schrieb:


> geht mir nicht anders ..
> 
> der erste 5,15
> der zweite 5,25
> ...


 
ihr habt auch geld zu viel????
ich kann mir immoment nicht mal einen leisten

werde wohl in 2-3 wochen fürn kollege einen sandy pc zusammen bauen dann darf ich die cpu wenigstens auch mal testen
nur darf ich ihm natürlich nicht erzählen das ich die über 5ghz pumpen will

mfg stefan
ps bin aber eigentlich auch mit meiner sockel 775 bencherei noch nicht fertig bis jetzt habe ich so um die 20 sockel 775 cpus hier rumfliegen(fast nur celerons und p4´s)
also sind da noch jedemenge cpu´s (zb core 2 duo,quad,extrem u.s.w) die ich durchrocke kann


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

guckt mal hier:

hwbot.org - View Single Post - Sandy Bridge 2500K/2600K Batch and Serial Numbers

und hier:

Sandy Bridge 2500K/2600K Batch and Serial Numbers - hwbot.org


----------



## Matti OC (16. März 2011)

Hi, da sieht man, dass Batch und SNr. nichts´ aus sagt, gleiche Batch eine SNr. weiter = 5,1 GHz CPU, eine SNr. zurück 5,7 GHz CPU 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2011)

Jepp ....die Batch ist sowas von egal bei SB.

Bei SB ist es einfach so das er entweder den Multi macht oder nicht .....von der Batch kann man lediglich die zu erwartende Vid ableiten aber was nützt einen ein genügsame CPU wenn er beim Multi loost


----------



## Moose83 (16. März 2011)

Ich wünsch euch beiden mal viel Glück, das ihr bals eine 5,5GHz+ CPU erwischt


----------



## Ü50 (16. März 2011)

Ich werde morgen mal meinen ausprobieren mein Mobo kommt morgen (Rev3) Meine CPU ist garnicht in der Batch Liste aufgeführt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. März 2011)

Habe gerade einen C143er 2600K ausm Luxx erstanden... 5500 Boot bei 1,55V, 4,5GHz primestable bei 1,24V. Bin mal gespannt was da bei mir ankommt, und mir wie viel ich die durch die CPU Tests jagen kann  Hab ihn nur gebeten, das zu testen, kann auch noch ordentlich mehr drin sein evtl. Sonst käme der noch auf die Idee, den Preis nachträglich zu heben, weil das Ding so gut läuft 

@Ü50: Da hoffen wir mal gemeinsam


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

weiste was das geilste an jedem tag ist? dass wir ein tag näher an unsere bench session kommen. leider auch immer ein tag näher an meine abschlussprüfung, aber danach gönnen wa uns mal richtig was kaltes  und ich rede nicht von nem kühlen cuba libre (obwohl der auch dabei sein könnte).

SubZero Session by Masterchief79 & Vaykir - coming june '11

aber lass vorher noch ne liste machen was wir an hardware haben und wie viel radierknetgummi wir brauchen


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. März 2011)

Ja das ist wirklich geil und ich freu mich schon sehr drauf!  Wenn der neue 26er jetzt noch mit 5450 oder so durch den CPU Test vom 06er läuft, und ~5550 durch die anderen, sind uns Punkte in Hülle und Fülle sicher 
Ich muss noch die nächste Klausurphase und meine Bio-Facharbeit über Biolumineszenz hinter mich bringen, das wärs eigentlich 

Klar, an der Organisation wirds nicht scheitern =D


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

Puh, ey das gar net so einfach nen Bench OS mit nLite oder 7Lite zu erstellen.
da sitzt man 3 stunden dran unwihtiges zu entfernen und zu teaken und dann kann man net installiere. was fürn kacke.
gott sei dank gibts VMs, dann muss man net jedes mal ne dvd brennen ^^


----------



## Moose83 (16. März 2011)

Ja, ja, zu viel abschalten bewirkt auch das Gegenteil, du bekommst schlechtere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. März 2011)

das Tut von speddy ist recht gut http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ite-rt-7-lite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html und es gibt auch schon vorlagen für ein geschrumpftes OS


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

jo kenn ich schon. der teil für win7 ist aber leider "under construction".

bekomme bei VMware immer diesen fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube ich muss dem prog noch sagen, dass ich nen 64bit prozessor habe und er den emulieren soll.
 nur kein plan wie das geht 

edit:
meine güte, jetzt weis ich wofür die intel virtualization technologie ist. genau hier für 
wenn im bios aus, dann nix funzen die VMware.


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2011)

Ich habe vergessen die Backplatte für meine Wakü zu bestellen Wieviel Volt verträgt der 2600K mit dem Box.


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

backplate ?

Sowas habe ich noch nie benutzt 

Welchen kühler hast du ? ..den HK ?

Dann einfach schrauben durch und unten eine Kunststoffunterlagscheibe und eine M5er Mutter drauf und fertig 
Mache ich so bei So775/1155/1366....ich besitze gar kenie Backplates.

Dein Board liegt doch auch waagerecht auf dem Table oder ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. März 2011)

Du benutzt Unterlegscheiben?  

Hatte das 24/7 über 2 Jahre so auf meinem Q9550, ohne Probleme, sehe nicht ein warum man Backplates braucht^^ Wollte mal eine montieren und hab mir trotz isoliergummi sämtliche 12V/5V/3V Versorgungsspannungen aufm Board kurzgeschlossen, weil die Kontakte hinten auflagen.. -.-

@Ü50: Testen, Lüfter auf 100% und dann kannste doch sicherlich 1,35V oder so zum Benchen geben.


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2011)

Ja ich habe den HK. Mein Board liegt auch waagerecht. Werde erst mal mit dem Box einen Start versuchen. Ich muss in einer halben Stunde in eine Besprechung, danach werde ich auf Wakü umbauen nur mit Verschraubung


----------



## blackbolt (17. März 2011)

Yeah

17.03.2011:You gained a new achievement: Collect 50 golden cups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *61.9 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4104MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*wPrime 32m* - *1min 11sec 464ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4440MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*wPrime 1024m* - *40min 54sec 571ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4140MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*SuperPi 32m* - *33min 57sec 422ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4212MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*SuperPi* - *39sec 437ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4212MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*PiFast* - *54.39 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4178MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*PCMark 2005* - *5161 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @3960MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*CPU-Z* - *4439.73 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Celeron LGA775 340J @4439.7MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *104.9 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 641 @5410.6MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

legst du so viel energie wie ins benchen auch in andere sachen? ^^


----------



## blackbolt (17. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> legst du so viel energie wie ins benchen auch in andere sachen? ^^


 
wenn ich was mache dann richtig oder garnicht
(da ich nicht im geld schwimme muss ich halt schauen wie ich meine punkte mache)


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

Erster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist noch nicht mal im Bot gelistet 

Muß ich jetzt ernsthaft dafür ein ticket ziehen oder wie


----------



## Moose83 (17. März 2011)

Sieht so aus, damit sollte ja dann Gold in allen Benches drin sein


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. März 2011)

Die ist schon seit ein paar Tagen gelistet


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

Gerade gefunden 

Hmm aber der erste im 06er ist seltsam ....klick ...oder ich zu schlecht



Wenn da die Bilder nicht wären würde ich behaupten das sind zwei 
Das bei GPU-z nicht SLI angezeigt wird bekomme ich auch hin unter XP bei win/ Vista geht das nicht aber da ist sein Ergebniss im Vantage seltsamerweise auch sehr schlecht...klick  (eine karte )

Aber wahrscheinlich sehe ich Gespenster auch wenn sein sm3 Score im 06er eigentlich auf sli hindeutet


----------



## zcei (17. März 2011)

Ist die von Palit die mit den 2GB?


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

Nööp 1gb


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

gz zum 8000en


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

tatsächlich 

ist an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## Matti OC (17. März 2011)

hi, Punkte insgesamt: 40.998,30 fast 41K Team Punkte 

lg


----------



## Semih91 (17. März 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte ne pot leihen? für sockel 1366? wenn der jemand noch München kommen würde wäre das ideal! dann könnte man zusammen was machen


 
Ich komm am 8.April nach München, aber hab leider kein Pot 


P.S: Habt ihr schon die T-Shirts bezahlt? Ich muss es mal übers WE erledigen xD


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich komm am 8.April nach München, aber hab leider kein Pot
> 
> 
> P.S: Habt ihr schon die T-Shirts bezahlt? Ich muss es mal übers WE erledigen xD


 
verdammt, jetzt wo du es erwähnst. ich lauf schon die ganze woche mit dem ding zu hause rum.
morgen mal in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Mega Rage (17. März 2011)

Gibts dieses Jahr wieder eine gemeinsame HwBot Team Benchsession?
Würde mich freuen euch mal kennenzulernen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. März 2011)

Einen Termin für die nächste PCGH-EOS gibt es noch nicht, aber es hindert euch niemand daran, unabhängig davon eine Bench-Session zu organisieren. 
Weshalb ich mich eigentlich hier melde: Team Russia gibt seit einigen Tagen mächtig Gas - wenn es so weiter geht, ziehen die nächste Woche an PC Games Hardware vorbei.


----------



## 8ykrid (18. März 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich komm am 8.April nach München, aber hab leider kein Pot


Ich lasse gerade einen drehen. Hoffe mal das der das so macht wie der8auer das mal in der pcghextrem beschrieben hat.Dice kann ich von der icefactory günstig beziehen(gastropreise).
Hardware ist momentan ne 9400gt, gtx280 sowie nen i7 920(@4,6+ unter wasser) da. wenn jemnd lust und zeit hat...(kosten fürs dice halbe halbe) kann er am wochende vorbeikommen(ab 18jahren)


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. März 2011)

Beim E2160, gibt ja bekannterweise das L2 und das M0 Stepping... Jetzt hab ich aber einen, der eigentlich nur ein G0 sein kann (SLA9Z), also von der Chiprückseite her. Der Verkäufer kann den grade leider nicht testen. Komisch^^
@Vaykir: Evtl. kriege ich zusätzlich auch noch den E2160, ne 7600GT und ne 7950GT organisiert. Aber wir brauchen GPU Pötte


----------



## Mega Rage (18. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Vaykir: Evtl. kriege ich zusätzlich auch noch den E2160, ne 7600GT und ne 7950GT organisiert. Aber wir brauchen GPU Pötte



Ich könnt dir meinen leihen, wenn du einen brauchst


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. März 2011)

Das wäre natürlich top  Danke schonmal für das Angebot, ist aber ja noch ein bisschen hin (um Juni rum). Planen nur jetzt schomal die Session, damit wir auch sicher alles organisiert haben was wir brauchen. Ich werd drauf zurückkommen 

//Schönes Teil btw


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Dann wünsch euch beiden trotzdem schon mal guten Erfolg Hab auch endlich mal wieder eine gut gehende Grafikkarte abbekommen:Moose83's 27120 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 285 @ 792/1431MHz


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

Oh der Pot sieht nice aus, aber ich habe gerade selber einen entworfen, der hoffendlich auch bald produziert wird. hat mit dienem schon relativ viel ähnlichkeit, obwohl das design diesmal meinem eigenen kopf entsprang 
beim cpu pot hab ich mich von otterauge insperieren lassen 

@masterchief
zur not hamwa immernoch ne singe stage am start.
denke (und hoffe) dass die session richtig punkte abwerfen wird!


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2011)

HI, der Ram geht ja richtig gut  ich weiss garnicht ob meine Matrix 285, dass auch kann.

@ Team Russia, die sollen mal kommen  Ich sammle erst mal meine Ergebnisse, so eine kleine Überraschung macht immer Spaß 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2011)

Hi Matti wie geht dein 2600k ?

Ich gebe bald auf wenn ich weiterhin nur so nieten ziehe ....5,35Ghz geht mein jetziger (manchmal )


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

@Vaykir: Kann man die SS eigentlich auch auf die Grakas schnallen?

@True: Kauf die doch gleich selektiert, ist bestimmt billiger


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2011)

HI, @ 2600K aus 7 getesten hab ich noch zwei, der eine geht 5250 und der andere 5344.   komisch, dass Vantage bei vollen Takt druch läuft  warum geht da kein MHz mehr für die anderen bench. 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2011)

Bei mir macht mit HT oder ohne auch keinerlei unterschied 

Werde mir wohl noch weitere bestellen müssen


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Vaykir: Kann man die SS eigentlich auch auf die Grakas schnallen?


 
na selbstverständlich. meinste ich kauf mir die für meine 2 cpus, die ich hier habe 
die is für meine grakas


----------



## Ü50 (19. März 2011)

Meiner steht im Mo. bei 5389-


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bei mir macht mit HT oder ohne auch keinerlei unterschied
> 
> Werde mir wohl noch weitere bestellen müssen


 
HI, ja ist bei mir auch so, es bringt nichts HT abzuschalten. 

Ü50, seiner geht wohl auch nicht so gut    edit: upps, du warst schneller 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Na da hoffe ich mal, dass ich mit meiner C149 Batch ausm Luxx nen guten geschossen habe  Laut Verkäufer macht der 5500 Bootup mit HT und 1,55V... Wäre zum Neupreisniveau doch eigentlich echt top 

@Vaykir: Super, dann haben wir subzero graphics ja sowieso schonmal abgesichert  Kannst ja dann alles schön schonmal vortesten  LN2 für die 775er Prozzis, Wakü für 980X und mal gucken wo der Sweetspot meines 26ers liegt. Vllt können wir da die SS drauf aufbauen, wenn du deinen 980X noch nicht ausbauen willst und die Grakas eh unter LN2 kommen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

vllt geht unter kälte noch 100mhz mehr, trotz der schlechten skalierung.

so große enttäuschende ernüchterung bei mir.
5 tage nun mit bench os erstellen auseinandergesetzt und musste nun feststellen, dass es absolut nix gebracht hat 
ob ich nun standard win7 nehme oder meine "getweaktes". wprime merkt es gar net und spuper pi nur 0,1s schneller.
das doch kacke!

mal gucken ob der mist bei xp genau so is.

PS: wenigstens is die gezweakte version paar GB kleiner


----------



## blackbolt (19. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> @ Team Russia, die sollen mal kommen  Ich sammle erst mal meine Ergebnisse, so eine kleine Überraschung macht immer Spaß
> 
> lg Matti


 
hatte mich auch schon gewundert das seit einiger zeit nicht so viel von dir kommt

wieviele sind es den schon über 50oder mehr?????

wie ich dich einschätze hast du schon nen ganzen haufen gebencht

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

50 punkte  sind aber net viel. denke mal eher 200-300. 50 bekommste ja schon mit ner guten graka und 3 runs.


----------



## blackbolt (19. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> 50 punkte  sind aber net viel. denke mal eher 200-300. 50 bekommste ja schon mit ner guten graka und 3 runs.


 
habe ja auch keine punkte gemeint sondern ergebnisse


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

ownd 

So hab mit meiner gewonnene msi r6850 cyclone gerade nen testlauf gemacht im UH dx11.

Vaykir's 922.02 DX11 Marks Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) run with Radeon HD 6850 @ 950/1250MHz

dazu sollte man noch folgendes sagen:

im msi afterburner sind alle spannungen einstellbar (core, mem und vddci). aber schon wenn ich von 1,15V auf 1,2v gehe gibts fette bildfehler. haue ich dann noch den core takt von 860 auf 950mhz gibts nen wahres bildfeuerwerk. vom eigendlichen benchmark erkennt man nix mehr 

einer ne idee woran das liegen kann? immerhin soll es eigl ne OC version sein, die aber schon beim geringsten übertakten fehler raus schmeisst -.-


----------



## zcei (19. März 2011)

Hm warte mal, du erhöhst die Spannung ohne Takt und er feuert dir alles um die Ohren? oO
Das klingt eher Sub-Optimal 

Wird die evtl. jetzt schon zu warm und denkt sich dann, ich zeige mal, wie heiß ich bin!?


----------



## Mega Rage (19. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na da hoffe ich mal, dass ich mit meiner C149 Batch ausm Luxx nen guten geschossen habe  Laut Verkäufer macht der 5500 Bootup mit HT und 1,55V... Wäre zum Neupreisniveau doch eigentlich echt top
> 
> @Vaykir: Super, dann haben wir subzero graphics ja sowieso schonmal abgesichert  Kannst ja dann alles schön schonmal vortesten  LN2 für die 775er Prozzis, Wakü für 980X und mal gucken wo der Sweetspot meines 26ers liegt. Vllt können wir da die SS drauf aufbauen, wenn du deinen 980X noch nicht ausbauen willst und die Grakas eh unter LN2 kommen.


 
Ihr kommt an LN² ran?
Dann will ich auch kommen


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Am besten wir kommen alle, und Vaykir schmeist seine Ellis raus, damit geng Platz da ist


----------



## zcei (19. März 2011)

Hej da bin ich dabei


----------



## Matti OC (19. März 2011)

HI, Ü50 (ÜEi), warum testet du nicht erst mal den Ram aus 
@: 
UE50's 346763 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 621/1057MHz

Deine CPU Socre ist viel zuwenig, liegt aber nur am Ram: 
meine einstellung ist CL 7 9 7 21 T1 74 bei 1,70 Volt teiler 1 zu 8 

hier zum vergleich UD3 mit 2600k 
Matti OC's 378690 marks Aquamark run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 740/1200MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Wir könnten uns auch bei mir im Keller einrichten  Also für 4 Leute ist da sicherlich Platz ^^
@MegaRage: Jo musste mal Vaykir fragen, aber nen 60L Dewar sollten wir eigentlich organisiert kriegen. Und wenn nicht, haben wir immer noch DICE und ne SS ^^

Grade noch bissel Vantage gebencht: Masterchief79's 14132 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 5770 @ 1031/1381MHz

@Vaykir wegen der 6850, das ist merkwürdig, haste mal auf die Temps geschaut? Und wie ist das mit OC ohne Spannungserhöhung? Evtl. mal nen andere Prog/andere Version nehmen?


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

ja kp was mit dem ding abgeht. ist echt merkwürdig. temperaturen liegen absolut im grünen bereich, wenn ich lüfter auf 100% drehe (nichtmal über 50°C bei dem uh dx11 run).
ich teste mal ohne spannungserhöhung, wie weit es da geht.

ob wir an ln2 kommen steht noch gar nicht fest, aber ich hab schon 2 anfragen gestellt an verkäufer, hat sich aber noch keiner gemeldet. dice (kann man kaufen) und SS (gehört mir) haben wir ja eh.

@ masterchief
den 980x bau ich aus zum benchen. bis dahin hab ich meinen mainrechner von 980x/r3e auf mein gewonnenes amd system umgerüstet. ich brauch einfach nicht so viel power wie der 980x liefert.
benchen is natürlich was anderes


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Mit nem SB System gibts echt überall Punkte... Z.B. hier 4870er Vantage: Masterchief79's 12505 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 800/925MHz
Ohne GPU-OC  Ist mir aber nachher aufgefallen, dass die Takte nicht korrekt übernommen wurden ^^


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

so noch nen silbermedällchen im 3dmark11 geholt:

Vaykir's 4895 marks 3DMark11 - Performance run with Radeon HD 6850 @ 950/1200MHz

und ich darf nur bis vcore 1,2V gehen. alles darüber gibt massive bildfehler. das echt nicht schön! 1,3V sollten eigl locker drin sein, geht ja bei allen anderen auch


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

So, hab mir grade noch ne 7600GT, ne 7950GT, ne X1950 Pro und nen E2160 organisiert. Das wars dann aber auch


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

und den e2160 schicken wir aufs nen p5e3 premium 
oh man, wir ham richtig viel shit am start man. sollen wa nächste woche samtag oder sonntag mal ne bestsandsaufnahme machen?


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Da würde ich glatt euch 2 ganz oben aufschreiben


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

wo willst du wen hinschreiben?


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Na, auf eure Liste sollt ihr ganz oben euch 2 aufschreiben, nicht das jemand vergessen wird


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

Achso haha 
wir sind auf jeden fall am start.
stellt sich nur noch die frage, wo wir LN2 her bekommen. hat nicht eigl jede uni das zeug?


----------



## LosUltimos (19. März 2011)

Meistens ja, kommt aber drauf an welche Institute sie haben.
In Bonn zb gibt es Flüssigen Stickstoff und Flüssiges Helium aber ich würde nur Helium bekommen .
Da die das nur selber verflüssigen können und flüssigen Stickstoff selber kaufen müssen.


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2011)

Die GTX285 ist ja mal echt der Hammer:Moose83's 17295 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 285 @ 792/1485MHz
Der Vram Takt ist mal übel


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

LosUltimos schrieb:


> Meistens ja, kommt aber drauf an welche Institute sie haben.
> In Bonn zb gibt es Flüssigen Stickstoff und Flüssiges Helium aber ich würde nur Helium bekommen .
> Da die das nur selber verflüssigen können und flüssigen Stickstoff selber kaufen müssen.


 
naja wäre halt uni bielefeld. die ham eigl ziemlich viel biokram. muss ich mal anrufen.

edit:
ich seh gerade dass aqua tuning ihren sitz in bielefeld haben 
wie praktisch!


----------



## Mega Rage (19. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> und den e2160 schicken wir aufs nen p5e3 premium
> oh man, wir ham richtig viel shit am start man. sollen wa nächste woche samtag oder sonntag mal ne bestsandsaufnahme machen?


 
Was macht das Premium eigentlich an FSB?


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Hab ja mein Rampage Formula auch noch, und du das P5E3 und das Commando, also an 775 Boards wirds nicht mangeln  und sonst dein R3E, 890FX und mein P8P67 Deluxe... wird reichen glaub ich 
Von dem RF weiß ich ja von Mega Rage, dass es vermutlich 600+ macht.

Können wir gerne machen mit der Bestandsaufnahme, meinetwegen auch schon morgen oder so, sag einfach Bescheid, Ich weiß ja was ich noch kriege und was ich schon da hab.

Ich könnte eigentlich wegen LN2 mal bei der Uni Paderborn nachfragen, auch wenn das eher ne Informatikuni ist... Aber dass die das da haben, weiß ich auf jeden Fall  Nur rankommen muss man noch ^^


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2011)

wander doch einfach mal in skype rein, dann machen wa das jetzt^^
ds commando verkaufe ich montag auf der arbeit. mein RF is besser und das premium erst recht. das macht übrigends 620fsb und mehr, nur der verkäufer lässt atm nix von sich hören.
hast du am3 cpus? ich hab nur nen geiles board, aber keine cpus dafür 

jo frag da mal nach. mit guten connections bekommt man den mist sau billig!


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Nein ich hab leider keine AM3 CPUs, hab ja auch kein Board dafür  Ja kann da mal fragen, kenne zwar kaum Leute da aber was solls ^^ 
HWBot Livestream läuft übrigens grade wieder, Massman macht seinen 2600K kalt und im Channel ist es echt lustig


----------



## blackbolt (20. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nein ich hab leider keine AM3 CPUs, hab ja auch kein Board dafür


 
kauft euch doch einfach für die benchseason den hier 
AMD                                              Sempron 140
mit dem macht man gute globale punkte(im wprime) und der kostet nichts


----------



## Rico2751988 (20. März 2011)

Hey zusammen, ich kann ja jetzt nicht hunderte von Seiten hier durchlesen habe ein "Problem" mit HWBOT, ich habe vor kurzem angefangen Ergebnisse zu posten, jetzt ist es aber so, wenn bei mir bei Hardware - Rank im Profil steht z.B. 74 von 92, so bin ich A: überhaupt nicht auf dem 74. Platz, und B: Gibt es vieeel mehr Posts als 92... Das habe ich jetzt schon bei allen meinen 3. Posts was läuft da verkehrt?

Gruß Rico


----------



## Lippokratis (20. März 2011)

poste mal einen link zu deinen ergebnissen


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Ist bei mir auch so, aber in der Liste wirste ja schon richtig eingeordnet, oder?


----------



## Rico2751988 (20. März 2011)

Rico2751988's profile

In der Liste ja das passt aber in meinem profil neben der "Medaille" nicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. März 2011)

die Einteilung ist meistens richtig. ich schätze mal du guckst immer in den listen nach wo du stehst und da sind alle Ergebnisse drinne. Oft auch 2, 3 von einen User, daher bist du in der Liste dann weiter hinten als du wirklich bist. in der liste sind oft Ergebnisse mit 0,0 Punkte und die sind dann eben die schlechteren Ergebnisse von einem User, der noch ein besseres Ergebnis hat, daher sind die Plätze in den listen anders als die bei deinem Ergebnis. Hoffe das hast du gemeint.


----------



## Rico2751988 (20. März 2011)

Ja das macht SInn, danke. Aber trotzdem: Guck mal bei mir beim 1100T, da steht 12/16, in der Liste sind aber 17...?

Edit: 18 sinds sogar seh ich grad und da ist keiner doppelt
Seh grad einer ist neu gekommen, wird das dann nicht im Profil aktualisiert?
Was ist denn, wenn hunderte neue, bessere Posts kommen, werden einem dann die Punkte wieder weggenommen?


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Nö, 0,1 gibts immer


----------



## Rico2751988 (20. März 2011)

Ok danke. Bin zwar ein bisschen geknickt, dass ich nicht so hoch komme, aber immerhin läuft mein Rechner weiter, weil mir nicht das LN2/Dice ausgeht 
Dann muss ich mir wohl auch mal nen Pot besorgen, wa, hilft ja alles nichts


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

Naja, ich hab meine 520+ Punkte auch rein unter Wasser/Luft gemacht  Einen guten Untersatz (Sandy bspw) und ein paar Grakas, dann kanns losgehen. Wenn man wirklich will, lässt sich da auch schnell was ergattern, z.B. im Luxx grade E2160, 7600GT, 7950GT und X1950 Pro für 50€ inkl. bekommen


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Oder kauf dir paar billige Karten ala 8600GT, 8600GTS, 8500GT und mach nen Voltmod dran Schau mal unter 8600GT mit 256MB GDDR3, bin ich auch gerade dabei.


----------



## Ü50 (20. März 2011)

Han sollte den Usern mal ans Herz legen, die 0.0 Ergebnisse mal zu löschen. Da gibt es Seitenweise 0.0 Ergebnisse das kotzt ja einen an. Mich zumindest.


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2011)

und ich hab gerade meine beiden 8800 gts babys geholt. ne gainward golden sample mit A3 chip!


----------



## Matti OC (20. März 2011)

HI, man ihr ladet ja alle mega Punkte hoch, dann will ich auch nicht mehr warten 

lg Matti

edit: wenn ich was hoch laden will, kakt HWbot ab, grr..


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

Hehe da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Scores


----------



## Matti OC (20. März 2011)

Hi, nah so viel waren es nicht, nur 76,8 Punkte es fehlt noch CF. 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (20. März 2011)

Schön matti das bei dir alles läuft ^^ .

Ich hab mal wieder pech , wie du weißt sind beide 7600GT`s ja fürn popo.
Vor 2 - 3 monaten liefen die 9xx Geo und nun das dämliche problem das der geo nur noch 783/792 macht gpu ist ja egal die machen auch 9xx.
HD 4850 hat wohl nen kaputten ic spannungen sind alle oky aber mehr als 250/350 hält die nicht durch , dann diese kack X850xt mit top ram und ner gpu zum brechen. (GPU max egal ob 1.7v oder mehr 575mhz gpu ist max , ram dafür ohne alles 650.
Die 6600GT ist auch Fail .

Irgentwie ist da seit tagen der wurm drinn. 

Mal schauen 8800GS liegt hier noch und ne 2te 8800GTS 512 , und ne 3850 aber nur 256mb des bringt mir nix.


----------



## mAlkAv (20. März 2011)

Sag mal das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei mehreren Geforce-7 Karten, allerdings nie reproduzierbar. Anfangs ging es mit einem anderen Treiber aber jetzt habe ich meine 7600GT auch schon mit 3 verschiedenen Betriebssystemen und einem Dutzend Treiber getestet - immer das gleiche. Scheint fast so als ob der Unterbau noch eine Rolle spielt ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

Muss man bei der 7er Serie denn dann besonders auf irgendwas achten? Krieg ja jetzt auch welche davon... Zähle bei den vMods übrigens wieder auf deine Hilfe mAlkAv ;D


----------



## Freakezoit (20. März 2011)

Ne unterbau macht da keinen unterschied auf 3 verschieden systemen , anderer kühlung , anders NT , verschiedene BS.  Spannungen ,treiber , bios . Nix hilft da echt zum brechen. Dabei hätte ich im SLi und auch im single mir alle rekorde holen können sowas ist zum kotzen. Anscheint hat beidenen der geo nen defekt oder baut ab.


----------



## mAlkAv (20. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Muss man bei der 7er Serie denn dann besonders auf irgendwas achten? Krieg ja jetzt auch welche davon... Zähle bei den vMods übrigens wieder auf deine Hilfe mAlkAv ;D



Wenn du eine Karte hast die sowieso niemal soviel Takt schaffen würde oder nur sehr unwahrscheinlich (z.B.7800GT/GTX) hast du auch keine Probleme 
Aber mich würde mal sehr stark interessieren was das für ein Problem ist, mit meiner 7900GT komme ich deshalb auch nicht höher.




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ne unterbau macht da keinen unterschied auf 3 verschieden systemen , anderer kühlung , anders NT , verschiedene BS.  Spannungen ,treiber , bios . Nix hilft da echt zum brechen. Dabei hätte ich im SLi und auch im single mir alle rekorde holen können sowas ist zum kotzen. Anscheint hat beidenen der geo nen defekt oder baut ab.



Ist schon sehr komisch die Sache. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich von meinem 790i BS auf ein altes X38 BS gewechselt und dann ging es plötzlich wieder...


----------



## Freakezoit (20. März 2011)

Ja lustig ist das schon , ROP & Shader rennen 900 + aber geo hängt bei 783 bzw 792. XD
Aber das aller kurioseste ist ein test läuft mit nem höheren Geo takt (3DM05 Feature test - Pixel Shader) alle anderen bringen sofort nen hänger oder bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Ich muss mir da wohl oder übel 2 karten wieder besorgen dann aber welche mit min 1.2ns und net mehr 1.4ns rams.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

Geo Takt, was ist denn das überhaupt? 

@mAlkAv: 7600GT und 7950GT, voraussichtlich beide dann auch subzero


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Schade das es bei euch grag nicht so gut läuft, aber ich habe endlich mal wieder gute Karten erwischt, erst die GTX285 und jetzt mit der 8600GT ist auch gut was drin, nur die GPU geht nicht so gut:Moose83's 9152 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 810/1018MHz


----------



## mAlkAv (20. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ja lustig ist das schon , ROP & Shader rennen 900 + aber geo hängt bei 783 bzw 792. XD
> Aber das aller kurioseste ist ein test läuft mit nem höheren Geo takt (3DM05 Feature test - Pixel Shader) alle anderen bringen sofort nen hänger oder bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Ich muss mir da wohl oder übel 2 karten wieder besorgen dann aber welche mit min 1.2ns und net mehr 1.4ns rams.



Im 3DM01 bekomm ich teilweise auch 800MHz zum laufen. Bei den 7600GTs ist wohl nur die XFX Fatality/XXX das einzig Wahre.




Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Geo Takt, was ist denn das überhaupt?


 
Die GF7 Karten haben 3 Core Clock Bereiche, geometric(->geo), Shader und ROP.


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Geo Takt, was ist denn das überhaupt?
> 
> @mAlkAv: 7600GT und 7950GT, voraussichtlich beide dann auch subzero


 
wieso hab ich idiot eigl damals meine 7900 gtx verschenkt. kacke


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2011)

Wenn ich mir Moose's Ergebnis so anschaue, fällt mir auf, dass wir unbedingt noch ne 8600GT brauchen


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2011)

Die will ich eh verkaufen, wenn ich fertig bin, kannste dann haben


----------



## Freakezoit (21. März 2011)

Malk das sind genau die karten die ich hier hab... XFX Fatality XXX 650M


----------



## Matti OC (21. März 2011)

HI, Alex sorry, dass ich gestern bei Skype nicht mehr on gekommen bin.

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar 7600 Karten, mal seh ob da was noch geht. 

 mein bestand an 7 Karten ist sehr groß, nur halt mal alle wieder raus suchen. 
7100 bis 7600 ka 
2X 7800 GT
2x 7800 GTX 256
1x 7800 GTX 512
3x 7900 GS
4x 7900 GT
3x 7950 GT / 512 sogar eine 256 
2x 7900 GTX 
2x 7900 GTO 
5x 7950 GX2  3x mit Wakü 
1x 7900 GX2 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (21. März 2011)

Morgen Matti, du wohnst leider zu weit weg sonst würde ich dir beim Suchen helfen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

Wow übel  Wo lagerst du das denn alles? ^^
Aber gut von irgendwas müssen die 5000+ Punkte ja auch kommen


----------



## Semih91 (21. März 2011)

Hast du nen großes Lager oder ähnliches Matti?

BTW: Heute Morgen ist die Überweisung rausgegangen, ich hab endlich meine T-Shirts bezahlt


----------



## Matti OC (21. März 2011)

Hi, ist alles im Keller, Bilder zeige ich euch lieber nicht, ich bin leider zu Faul aufzuräumen.

lg Matti


----------



## Semih91 (21. März 2011)

Haha, ich glaub, ich zieh in dein Keller um


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

leg dir die karten doch ins bett


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

Wenn man Matti fragt, ob er Lust hat, ne Runde Karten zu spielen, denkt er bestimmt gleich wieder an Benchen  Ich würde gern mal sehen, wie er versucht, nen vMod auf ne Spielkarte zu löten...


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

"Flammendes Inferno"... jetzt weiste wo der film seinen namen wech hat.


----------



## marcus_T (21. März 2011)

hab da überflogen, cpu - mobos. s1155 p67
meine jetzige cpu ging auf GB UD4 auf 5200. auf Asrock Ex4 auch. auf dem verkauften P8P67 max boot 5600. 5550 benchstbale bis 3DM06 - benchstable HT on 5400.
nicht nur alleine die CPU ist ausschlaggebend.
mal schauen was sie auf dem pro und maximus erreicht.


----------



## Hollywood (21. März 2011)

Durfte dann auch mal wieder mit der kalten Soße spielen...
Sind jetzt nicht die Überscores, hat aber Spass gemacht. 

Hollywood's 126309 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 1214/1311MHz

#18 global

Hollywood's 132632 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce GTX 275 @ 1100/1300MHz

#11 global

Leider ist mein relativ guter 6.4 GHz Chip nicht mehr unter uns. Aber ich werde weiter suchen, um vielleicht doch noch einen guten zu erwischen.

Viele Grüße

Hollywood


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Schöne Ergebnisse, aber sag mal, wieso hast du das Team verlassen?


----------



## Hollywood (21. März 2011)

Locker bleiben!  Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Wäre schon cool, wenn du wieder an Board bei uns bist


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Schöne Ergebnisse, aber sag mal, wieso hast du das Team verlassen?


 
er hat einfach zu wenig liebe bekommen 

was issen das fürn stylischer ram da?

PS: dein rampage zickt immernoch rum wie sau, mit dem mistvieh muss man echt geduld haben. aber es läuft


----------



## Hollywood (21. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> er hat einfach zu wenig liebe bekommen
> 
> was issen das fürn stylischer ram da?
> 
> PS: dein rampage zickt immernoch rum wie sau, mit dem mistvieh muss man echt geduld haben. aber es läuft



1. Richtig! 

2. Das sind CSX Diablo mit D9GTR drauf. 

3. Alle REX zicken rum wie Sau!


----------



## Icke&Er (21. März 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> 3. Alle REX zicken rum wie Sau!



Oder sterben, wie bei mir, am laufendem Band 

MFG


----------



## fuzz3l (21. März 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> 3. Alle REX zicken rum wie Sau!


 
Ein RE, was nicht zickt, ist kein gutes 

Jungs, seid mal nicht so weinerlich mit den REs. Ich habe selber schon ca. 5 Stück kaputt gebencht, aber wirklich kaputt und nicht nur Fujitsu Blowup, wonach das Board übrigends ohne Probleme noch lebt und weit weniger rumzickt 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## marcus_T (21. März 2011)

2600K vantage HT on / out

immerhin doch ~1100 punkte unterschied.
hatte da was gelesen das es ohne unterschied ist bei manchen.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Für Vantage und 06 definitiv HT on


----------



## Ü50 (21. März 2011)

Nöp, nur Vantage.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Mit meinem 980X bekomme ich im 06er mit HT mehr CPU Punkte.


----------



## Ü50 (21. März 2011)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

Mit meinem 2600K hab ich ohne HT etwa 9500 und mit etwa 10500... Ist doch schon ein recht deutlicher Unterschied finde ich.
Unter Win7 mit HT 9200 
Im 05er ist es allerdings extrem kontraproduktiv, HT off hat mir etwa 2500 Punkte gebracht mit der 260er.


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Ist bei mir genau so, ich mache HT nur für 06er, Vantage und Unigine an


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

Wenn Unigine oder der 11er bei mir nur mal vernünftig laufen würden :/ Unigine startet erst überhaupt nicht (auch wenn ich die Soundkarte ausbaue oder sonstwas einstelle bei den Modi @Vaykir^^) und der 11er spuckt mir P2700 Punkte aus mit meiner 5970@OC. -.-


----------



## Moose83 (21. März 2011)

Unigine ist bei mir auch so ne Sache, mal geht er und mal nicht Unter Win7 läuft er meistens, bringt aber bei DirectX9 viel weniger Punkte-ein Teufelskreis, ich werd aus dem Benchmark nicht schlau


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2011)

Ich krieg nicht mal nen Ladebildschirm, immer nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem Framecounter oben links -.- 
Wäre btw mal sehr glücklich wenn ich das irgendwie beheben könnte, gibt ja auch dick Punkte der Bench... also falls ihr Ideen habt, lasst mal hören^^


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

HI, damit hatte ich auch Probleme, lag wohl an fehlerhafte Datei die ich runter geladen hatte.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen, alles zu löschen und mit einer neuen Setup Datei noch mal versuchen. 

lg

PS: tobi1978, ich sehe bei deinen Desktop kein ATi Tray Tool


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2011)

Bei mir ist er dreimal gelaufen, danach war Ende. Ich werde Ihn nochmal runterladen und neu installieren, mal sehen ob er dann läuft.


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

Hi, sagt mal jungs, ich suche ein XL-ATX Gehäuse für mein EVGA 4-Way, hab Ihr Vorschläge dazu. 

dank im voraus 
Matti OC


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

Silverstone TJ-11


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. März 2011)

Caseking Gehäusefinder 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...XL-Tank-Aluminium-Big-Tower-black::16278.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...e-SST-TJ11B-W-TemJin-Window-black::15948.html

Hab wo gelesen, dass XL-ATX auch in der TJ07 passt, müsstest du aber nochmal nachschauen.

Grade meinen zweiten 2600K eingebaut, mal gespannt was der so macht


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

HI, mh, nette Teile, sollte aber schon etwas besser aussehen, nicht so 0815. 

lg Matti 

PS: vllt hast du mehr Glück mit deinen neuen 2600k


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

also der tj-11 is eins der geilsten gehäuse, das ich je gesehen habe.
o8/15 ist der jedenfalls nicht... der preis allerdings auch nicht 

@masterchief
sauber, erstmal noch ne 5,8ghz cpu besorgen vor der session, wa?^^
hast du eigl nen thermometer für subzero?
wenn nicht kauf dir einfach nen fühler vom 8auer, kosten nur 10, dann darfste an meins mit ran


----------



## Freakezoit (22. März 2011)

Öhm Matti vllt. hab ich da was für dich


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. März 2011)

Ich hab 2 oder 3 Messgeräts-Thermometer hier, mal gucken ob die sich für Subzero eignen  Und es liegt bei mir definitiv am Board. Der Verkäufer konnte 55x100 bootup machen, ich schaff nicht mal 5330. Werds zu B3 umtauschen, dann mal schauen ob sich was geändert hat, und wenn nicht muss ein anderes Board her. -.-
Aller überhalb von 4800MHz ist nicht mehr primestable zu kriegen... Mit meiner alten CPU 1,36V für 4.8 stable und 1,53V für 5GHz, und der schmierte immer noch nach 5 Minuten ab.


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

crosshair IV Extreme? das soll auch gut abgehen.

weis btw einer von euch, wie ich bei amazon ne reklamation erstellen kann (wegem defekten mainboard)?


----------



## Berserker (22. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, sagt mal jungs, ich suche ein XL-ATX Gehäuse für mein EVGA 4-Way, hab Ihr Vorschläge dazu.
> 
> dank im voraus
> Matti OC


 

Wenn es auch ein Benchtable sein kann. LeChuck baut gerade Benchtable für XL-ATX Mobos.   

klick

klick


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

ähm 360 euro für ne 6990? überseh ich was oder is der kerl verrückt?

CLUB3D Radeon HD 6990 bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 24.03.11 10:06:40 MEZ)


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Nö, aber privat, ohne Garantie und wahrscheinlich Hehlerware


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

erinnert mich an meinen fehlkauf asus rampage 3 extreme bei ebay. 280 euro und nie bekommen


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Hoffe, du hast wenigstens dein Geld bekommen? Ich bezahle bei Ebay immer mit Paypal, wenn was ist, hast du ganz schnell dein Geld wieder. Wie bei mir mit ner 8500GT, andere Karte bekommen, Ebay eingeschaltet und schon hatte ich mein Geld+die Karte


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

jo war mit paypal.
hat aber arsch lang gedauert.

leider is das board von amazon jetzt kaputt.... auch doof.
wie gut, dass ich gerade nen am3 board gewonnen habe


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Mach doch mal nen Such Fred auf für AM3 CPU´s


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

gestern einen gekauft. nix dickes. nur nen 955 be.
bau mir jetzt nen zweit pc auf, der 980x mit dem R3E is (ich muss es einfach zugeben) viel zu mächtig. die beiden werden erstmal pures bench sys. so viel power braucht kein normaler mensch 
aber schön es einmal gehabt zu haben^^


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Da ich oft auch Filme umwandle, ist der 980X ein Gewinn für mich


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. März 2011)

Xilisoft Video Converter kaufen und den Shit über die GPUs laufen lassen  Der kann CUDA bzw. ATi Stream. Wenn das mit deiner Art des "Umwandelns" kompatibel ist.


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Den benutze ich, falls Nero nicht geht Ich möchte den Gulfi trotzdem nicht mehr in meinem System missen


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

naja ich hab keine "arbeiten" nebenher laufen, die eine derartige power benötigen.
mal gucken wie die spielpermormance mit dem X4 läuft.


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Zum Gamen komme ich im Moment gar nicht mehr Da sind einfach zu viele Karten, die ich benchen muss


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2011)

ich zocke atm auch nur dragon age 2.... und das auch nur wenig.
bin gerade am gpu pot basteln. morgen gibts die final


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

Berserker schrieb:


> Wenn es auch ein Benchtable sein kann. LeChuck baut gerade Benchtable für XL-ATX Mobos.
> 
> klick
> 
> klick


 
Hi, sorry, soll schon ein Gehäuse sein, fürs´ Büro würde so ein Benchtable etwas komisch aussehen

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2011)

Matti, ich habe ein CM Storm Sniper. Ist zwar kein Big Tower jedoch bei mir passt alles rein.


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

Hi, dass EVGA 4 Way 

lg Matti


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. März 2011)

^^Du brauchst doch jetzt nur ein Case mit 8 Erweiterungsslots statt 7, oder?

*Edit:* Das HAF X hat sogar 9 (falls es so viele sein sollten)


----------



## Berserker (22. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, sorry, soll schon ein Gehäuse sein, fürs´ Büro würde so ein Benchtable etwas komisch aussehen
> 
> lg Matti


 

Naja ein 4Way im Büro PC ist,aber nicht weniger komisch.


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, dass EVGA 4 Way
> 
> lg Matti


 
Ist das EVGA größer als das RamIII?


----------



## Moose83 (22. März 2011)

Ich glaub schon, für einen Büro Rechner finde ich das auch ein wenig oversized, aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## Matti OC (22. März 2011)

Hi, 13,5 x 10,5 Zoll ca. ist es groß, ein verkauf vom System lohnt sich nicht, denn stelle ich mir es lieber im Büro und kann fürs´ WZ mit nutzen.

lg Matti 

PS kann einer ein 3 Way gebrauchen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage, ist dieser Run hier gültig? Der Aquamark ist ganz normal durchgelaufen und das hier ausgespuckt:Moose83's 266806 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 810/950MHz


----------



## Vaykir (24. März 2011)

eigenartiges ergebnis 
aber konntest du etwas seltsames feststellen? vllt ganze zeit durchgehend schwarzen bildschirm?
nur an der cpu kanns ja wohl net liegen. immerhin hast du gute 3-4k punkte mehr als der jetzt zweitplatzierte.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Nö, war nix schwarz, der ist bis zum Ende fehlerfrei durchgelaufen


----------



## Vaykir (24. März 2011)

dann hat der zweitplatzierte jetzt wohl pech gehabt 
und gratulation dir. sieht zwar merkwürdig aus, dass du mit dem takt ne ln2 gekühlte karte weghaust, aber   

"Hail to the King, Baby!"


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Das komische ist nur, das die nächsten runs nicht mehr über 147k gingen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2011)

In dem Fall sollte jawohl klar sein das dein run aus irgend einen Grund nicht in ordnung war.
Und da das ganze ja ein fairer Wettbewerb sein sollte kannst du dir ja denken was ich davon halte. 

*Ich erinnere mal hier an dieser Stelle das alles was ihr macht im Endeffekt das ganze Team betrifft bzw den Ruf unseres Teams beeinflußt*.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. März 2011)

Ist schon  seltsam, es gibt mehrere Ergebnisse mit ähnlichem CPU Takt oder mehr und 900MHz+ auf der GPU und die haben gut 10k Punkte weniger... ich denke da stimmt irgendetwas nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Ich werde den dann löschen, ist schon zu hoch. Aber wie kann das sein, der lief ohne Fehler durch, auch kein schwarzer Bildschirm, alles normal

Edit, habs gelöscht, der hier stimmt aber:http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...rce_8600_gt_256mb_gddr3_247389_marks?new=true


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. März 2011)

Weiß auch nicht, vllt haste nen neuen Tweak entdeckt?^^ Ich mein die Score basiert ja 1:1 auf den gerenderten Frames, von daher, wenn der keinen offensichtlichen Bug hatte, müsste die Score ja eigentlich gültig sein.... Ich meine ne Graka kann ja nicht per Bug mehr Frames rendern als vorher ^^


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Egal, hab den gelöscht und mein richtiges Ergebniss hochgeladen


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2011)

Ist besser so ....denn wenn dir es schon seltsam erscheint stell dir mal vor was andere davon halten


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Wären halt schöne Punkte gewesen Egal, die 8600GT hat trotzdem gut abgeworfen, genau 85,9 Punkte, mit nur einer Karte

P.S., falls die Karte jemand haben will, die ist in meinem Verkaufs Fred.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

So mal wieder was kleines von mir 

Freakezoit's 254384 marks Aquamark run with 2x GeForce 7600 GT PCIE GDDR3 @ 833/972MHz

Freakezoit's 365788 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GS 384 Mb @ 907/1098MHz

Freakezoit's 422886 marks Aquamark run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 907/1188MHz

Freakezoit's 122769 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with 2x GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 886/1188MHz

Freakezoit's 118759 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 940/1050MHz

Freakezoit's 49708 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 940/1050MHz

Freakezoit's 119857 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce GTX 470 @ 940/1050MHz

Hat aber alles noch raum für verbesserung.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. März 2011)

Lässt sich die negative Geo Shader Differenz einfach mit dem Nbitior einstellen? Gehen da eigentlich auch noch niedrigere Werte oder ist bei 50 Schluss?

Hwbot hat scheinbar wieder Probleme und zum Teil nur kleine Screenshots bei einigen neuen Ergebnissen ...


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

Ja bis 127 müsste gehn und zwar kannst du beim geo takt im nibitor so anfangen von 255 abwärts bis glaube 128 ist - geo und 0 - 128 + geo . 

Ja das mit den ergebnissen nervt ich werd beim 01 noch mal den screen hochladen wäre dann heute das 10te mal nur fürn 01 - dank Hwbot. 

Bild ist da ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Info, werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren.

Hwbot murkst schon die letzten Tage so rum... da hat das Serverupgrade wohl nicht viel geholfen


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

Serverupgrade ?? Eher nen Downgrade, seit jahren ist es nicht besser sondern teilweise immer schlimmer geworden.  Wird zeit das die jungs sich mal nen Guten Server zulegen , dass ist ja auf dauer kein zustand.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Darf man im Bot bei der 8600GTS auch eine Karte mit 512MB verwenden? Gibt dort ja nur 8600GTS GDDR3.


----------



## Ü50 (24. März 2011)

@ Freakezoit, tolle Ergebnisse


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

Jap darf man wenn es nicht explizit ne andere kategorie gibt. Siehe 8600GT DDR2 da sind 512MB & 1GB karten auch zusammengefasst. 

Danke Ü50 ich versuche mir mühe zu geben.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jap darf man wenn es nicht explizit ne andere kategorie gibt. Siehe 8600GT DDR2 da sind 512MB & 1GB karten auch zusammengefasst.
> 
> Danke Ü50 ich versuche mir mühe zu geben.


 
Danke, dann werde ich mir die holen, sollte ab dem 06er mehr bringen, ab 06er gehen nämlich 256MB voll drauf


----------



## Vaykir (24. März 2011)

von der gtx 260 gibts auch 2 modelle. eine mit 8xx ram und eine mit 17xx ram.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

Jup gleiche chip bestückung nur doppelte speicher dichte. Wichtig ist nur die anbindung also DDR - DDR2 - GDDR3 ,32bit - 64bit usw.


----------



## blackbolt (24. März 2011)

Yeah



                         24.03.2011:                                                                                                                    You gained a new achievement: Collect 50 Cups and Medals on LGA775                                                                                                            -                                                               source                                                                               -                                                       archive.                          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (24. März 2011)

Nicht Schlecht blackbolt , nur schade das viele davon keine punkte bringen


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Ist bei mir aber auch so, die meisten goldenen sind im Unigine oder PCMark Vantage Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus, finde ich
Blackbolt, weiter so. Benchst du immer noch in der Kühltruhe? Haste mal paar Pics?


----------



## blackbolt (24. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Blackbolt, weiter so. Benchst du immer noch in der Kühltruhe? Haste mal paar Pics?


 
klar


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Genial die Idee! Was erreichst du für Temps bei CPU/GPU?
Wos im Winter richtig kalt war, hab ich einfach meinen PC raus gestellt, brachte auch einiges
Jetzt für 3D mache ich nur noch die Balkontür auf und stelle den PC direkt dort hin


----------



## Ü50 (24. März 2011)

Könnte ich ja auch mal laufen lassen. Ich habe ja genug Karten hier Ich habe ja nur 10 goldene.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2011)

Mach das, auch wenns keine Punkte gibt, sehen goldene doch richtig schön aus
Ich glaub, ich muss mir auch mal so ne Gefriertruhe holen, das hat was, dann kann die Balkontür zu bleiben


----------



## Ü50 (24. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Mach das, auch wenns keine Punkte gibt, sehen goldene doch richtig schön aus
> Ich glaub, ich muss mir auch mal so ne Gefriertruhe holen, das hat was, dann kann die Balkontür zu bleiben


 
Wenn du unter wasser benchtst brauchst du keine komplette Gefriertrue


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. März 2011)

Den 11er nochmal neu installiert und _endlich_ liefen auch die CPU Tests vernünftig. Gleich mal Gold^^ Masterchief79's 9837 marks 3DMark11 - Performance run with Radeon HD 5970 @ 940/1200MHz
Einige scheinen den Trick mit dem Tessellation-Schalter noch nicht entdeckt zu haben...

Edit: Und nochmal Gold+Silber ^^

Grade meine X1950 Pro bekommen, geht von 575/680 auf 662/810 bis jetzt. Auf der Rückseite sitzt ein VT1165-Chip, weiß einer von euch ein programm zum Spannung ändern? (Afterburner funzt nicht).


----------



## blackbolt (25. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Grade meine X1950 Pro bekommen, geht von 575/680 auf 662/810 bis jetzt. Auf der Rückseite sitzt ein VT1165-Chip, weiß einer von euch ein programm zum Spannung ändern? (Afterburner funzt nicht).


 
AtiTool 0.26 müsste funtzen


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. März 2011)

Er meckert irgendwie rum wegen Low Level Kernel Driver und ich wusste nicht, dass man im ATi Tool die Spannung verstellen kann... Takten kann ich auch ganz normal übern Rivatuner  (hab den Ram noch auf 837MHz pushen können)


----------



## Freakezoit (25. März 2011)

Ich bin heute echt begeistert , SB tod in minuten XD. Meinen SB hat es erwischt läuft nur noch mit 1 kern + HT  . Und als kompott 2x mal den kompletten Wakü kreislauf aufm teppich verteilt , weil ein anschluss an meinem Chiller undicht war XD.
Der Tag heute ist echt im A....!


----------



## True Monkey (25. März 2011)

Mach dir nichts draus .......heute ist mein Fernseher im arsch gegangen , der Rechner meiner Tochter bringt ein blue nach dem anderen  und als ob das nicht genug wäre kommt meine Frau daher und sagt was von die WM schleudert nicht mehr.

Zeit den metaxa auszupacken


----------



## Moose83 (25. März 2011)

Ach du s***, ist der SB abgesoffen oder was war los? Zu viel Spannung?


----------



## Freakezoit (25. März 2011)

Jup das könnte helfen True (metaxa) 

Gute frage scheint wohl eher so zu sein das er nen anderen defekt hat den 5.6ghz läuft der immer noch nur ins windows booten geht nur noch auf einem kern.


----------



## Moose83 (25. März 2011)

Dann ab damit in die RMA, oder du benchst halt heute noch Super PI und PiFast, dafür reicht der eine Kern ja.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. März 2011)

Spi & pifast sind mir grad sowas von egal... , ich hätte gern meine 2 8800GTS , 8800GT`s gebencht die eine macht unter wasser 930/2320/13xx die andere mit luft 890/2214/1250 (die GTS) die gt`s gehn so wie die schlechte GTS 890 gpu.


----------



## Ü50 (25. März 2011)

Das ist ja wohl echt Sch.... so schnell bekommst du so einen nicht wieder.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. März 2011)

Abwarten ..  Bis jetzt ist es bei sowas immer auf ne bessere Cpu hinaus gelaufen. 
Aber ich lass mich überaschen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. März 2011)

Na, dann will ich ja mal hoffen das ich ein besseres Board bekomme


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. März 2011)

Das stinkt mir echt, da hat man schonmal ne Karte mit Volterra-Chip und dann kann man die Spannung nirgendwo verändern  So brauch ich die nicht benchen, 662/825 stabil laufen zwar, aber für ordentliche Punkte muss die GPU auf jeden Fall über 700. Die anderen X1950's laufen größtenteils besser, aber die hatten wahrscheinlich auch nen Spannungsregler... ^^


----------



## Moose83 (25. März 2011)

Hast du mal Voltage Factory probiert?


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. März 2011)

Ja, komischerweise findet er die Rivatuner.exe nicht, obwohl ich den Pfad 100%ig richtig angegeben habe. Und ich habs per Tutorial auch quasi Manuell probiert, als per command die IC Busses usw. rausfinden. Klappte alles soweit, konnte dann am Ende auch manuell meinen Hexwert da eintragen, nur die Spannung blieb dieselbe ^^
Soweit ich das bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, sind die Chips, Schaltungen usw. für vGPU-Änderung auch vorhanden, nur ATi hat darauf verzichtet, diese über einen Treiber zu aktivieren. Das heißt sie sind da, aber man kommt nicht mit Software ran. Das blieb dann den RV580 vorbehalten (die Pro ist RV570XT).
Aber egal, wozu gibts Hardmods..  Werd mir ne GPU-Kühlung aus nem alten Boxed-Kühler bauen und irgendwie die Spawas besser kühlen, der Asus Kühler hat da sowas von keinen Anpressdruck, die haben @Stock schon 115° im 3D Mark...

@Freakazoit: Schade um den schönen SB..


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Hey, bau dir doch nen kleinen WaKü Kreislauf auf, eine billige Pumpe,einen 120er Radi,eine Schüssel und einen Universal GPU Kühler, mach ich auch so Bringt selbst bei 1,6V auf der GPU gute Temps


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

Ich hab doch nen Mora hier stehen  Und natürlich ne vernünftige restliche Wakü... (mal viel Geld reingesteckt vor 2-3 Jahren)
Habe gestern schon versucht, meinen zweiten Cuplex DI auf die Graka zu friemeln, einfach mit Kabelbindern, hab mich ein bisschen von diesem Typen hier inspirieren lassen^^ Hat aber auf die Schnelle nicht geklappt.

Außerdem, wie mach ich das dann mit Spawa/Speicher-Kühlung?


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Da lässt du dann ein paar Lüfter direkt draufpusten


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

So, hab jetzt den Cuplex DI mit Kabelbindern auf der GPU und ein altes Mainboard-Kühlelement von meinem P45 Platinum fungiert jetzt als Spawa-Kühlung 

GPU Temps um 25° gesenkt, Spawa-Temps um 60° gesenkt^^


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2011)

shit, scythe mugen 2 + 890FXA-GD70 + dominator gt nix kompatibel sein. große kacka!
weis einer mit welchem schlüssel man die kühlfinnen an den domis abmachen kann? vom meinen passt keiner


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2011)

Das ist doch so ein kleiner Inbus ....so ein kleiner satz kostet im Baumarkt nur ein paar € 

Nimm einfach einen ram mit zum testen


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2011)

haha, ich hab schon alle möglichen sätze hier zu hause, leider passt keiner.


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Das liegt daran, das es keine deutschen Größen sind. Bei uns haben die 4,6,8 usw. du brauchst einen dazwischen also 5,7 usw.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

Meine 7950GT scheint ne wahre OCer Karte zu sein... 580/750 stock nicht mal durch den AM3 ohne abzukacken (vom Verkäufer auch als defekt angegeben), 660/775 durch den AM3 und den 05er ohne irgendwelche Mucken 
Die 7600GT war grade erstmal ne Runde im Backofen, der Speicher hat nur noch Fehler gemacht, nachdem ich ihn auf 800MHz hatte. Den E2160 teste ich wenn die Grakas durch sind


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

7950GT, auf die warte ich auch, eine 6600GT ist ebenfalls auf dem Weg und noch viele weitere, hab mich übers WE mal ordentlich eingedeckt, auch die 8800er Karten habe ich mir nochmal besorgt, die kriegen dieses Mal nen Vmod


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2011)

nach dem kauf der single stage muss ich erstmal meine finanzen abchecken und danach werden low end pcie karten gekauft.
dann tuts net so weh, wenn die verrecken 

PS: das msi 890fxa-gd70 is echt nen hamma board! drückste aufn knopp, drehst an nem poti und der FSB geht hoch. herrlich! oc so simpel 

edit 2:
aber die deutsche übersetzung des handbuches ist ne katastrophe. übel^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

Ok bei der 7950GT ist ohne vMod bei 662/82x Schluss, aber da was draufzufriemeln ist ja sehr simpel. Die 7600GT lebt wieder und rennt grade 680/820 statt 560/700 ohne Mods. Kommt aber auch noch unter den Kolben 
@Vaykir: Na dann wünsch ich dir (uns ) mal viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

HI, 79XX macht richtig Spass, aber 6600GT ist langweilig.

lg


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

6600GT gibt aber auch Punkte


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

ja aber die sind echt lahm ar...ig, so wie 8300 GS 8400 GS 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Ich weis, aber die gibt gut Punkte Aber eine 7950GT ist ja auch unterwegs


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2011)

oh man, wollte gerade DA2 zocken und wunder mich warum das game so lnge läd, bzw so gut wie nicht startet 
4 von 6gb hängen im amd system. mit 2gb lässt sich kein aktuelles spiel mehr zocken *fail*


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

Wer hat hier grade mit 7950 gebecht, so mist würde ich nicht hochladen  

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Ich nicht, die ist ja noch nicht da


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Wer hat hier grade mit 7950 gebecht, so mist würde ich nicht hochladen
> 
> lg Matti


 
Falscher Treiber.


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

Deine Score sind doch noch garnicht on  aber mal sehn und dann vergleichen


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

Meine Scores werden auch nicht mehr höher, hab mich beim vModden bei nem Pin vertan und schon stand sie in Flammen...  Das Ding wieder runtergelötet und sie hat einfach weitergebrannt^^ Schade drum aber hat halt auch nur 3€ gekostet, das kann sogar ich noch verschmerzen...

Die 7600GT hab ich dafür @Stock auf 685/810 (560/700) durch alle Benches jagen können.


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Hey, du kannst doch nicht so ne schöne Karte killen Bei mir hat gestern auch ne 8500GT dran geglaubt, meine Tochter hat nen Hammer für ihr Lego gebraucht


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> , meine Tochter hat nen Hammer für ihr Lego gebraucht



haha ..genau das selbe hat mein junge mit einer meiner 8400gs gemacht.
Dummerweise die zweite die ich für SLI brauchte


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Tja, die lieben Kinder Ne 7950GT ist ja bei mir auch aufm Weg, dann werde ich da mal mehr draus machen

Edit, eine 8600GT hat meine Tochter gestern mit Knetmasse vollgestopft, aber  die geht noch.


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Die 7600GT hab ich dafür @Stock auf 685/810 (560/700) durch alle Benches jagen können.



HI, mal sehn was ÜEi hochladet mit seiner 7600 GT  ich hab noch ka, was da kommt 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2011)

Meine beiden 76er habe ich gerade bei den AGPs gefunden (liegt wohl am Allehol) die kommen morgen dran.
Habe mal eine 78GT durchlaufen lassen und hochgeladen. Die Zweite habe ich auch gerade gefunden. SLI das wollen sie nicht so richtig.


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

Allehol, da mach ich mit, gibt Weizen, denn


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2011)

heute blau ...und morgen blau ...und übermorgen wieder 

sry ich lange heute kein Board mehr an ........ich wüßt noch nicht mak mehr wo ich den schraubendreher zum starten ansetzten sollte


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2011)

Ihr seit ja schöne Vorbilder für eure Kinder. Mal gut das die jetzt im Bett sind. Ich habe mir meinen Drink redlich verdient, ich habe in zwei Tagen (Urlaub) eine 15 ha. große Parzelle mit E. Zaun eingezäunt damit die Schwarzkittel da nicht weiter ihr Unwesen treiben.
Jetzt bin ich jedoch richtig Platt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. März 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, mal sehn was ÜEi hochladet mit seiner 7600 GT  ich hab noch ka, was da kommt
> 
> lg Matti


 
Werte gut für ne 7600? ^^ Wär ja wenigstens etwas Trost wegen der kaputten 7950... Wobei die 7600er heute auch schonmal die Röhre von innen sehen musste, der Speicher war am abschmieren... Bootscreenartefakte usw.

Edit: Gut dass ich zu alt bin, um meine Grakas mit Lego zu schrotten, und noch nicht alt genug, um meinen Kindern zu erklären dass die das lassen sollen^^


----------



## Moose83 (26. März 2011)

WTF is Schwarzkittel Ja, die Kinder schlafen, und deswegen treibe ich jetzt auch Graka zum schwitzen


----------



## Matti OC (26. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Werte gut für ne 7600? ^^ Wär ja wenigstens etwas Trost wegen der kaputten 7950... Wobei die 7600er heute auch schonmal die Röhre von innen sehen musste, der Speicher war am abschmieren... Bootscreenartefakte usw.
> 
> Edit: Gut dass ich zu alt bin, um meine Grakas mit Lego zu schrotten, und noch nicht alt genug, um meinen Kindern zu erklären dass die das lassen sollen^^


 
mh, kann das sein, dass dich ÜEi abgezogen hat, mit viel weniger Takt


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

Ja, hab schon @PN den Tipp bekommen, mal den Treiber zu wechseln  Aber das sind ja auch noch keine finalen Ergebnisse.. Wenn ich nen vMod zur 7600GT finde und diese das diesmal überlebt (UND im Juni noch unter LN2/Dice/SS whatever) kommt, sollte eigentlich noch das ein oder andere MHz drin sein


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Wende dich doch mal an MalkAv hier im Forum, dort bekomme ich auch meine Mods Und lieber 1h statt 30 Minuten Zeit lassen beim Löten, dann klappt das auch


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2011)

Ich könnte ja paar Karten direkt zu mAlkAv bringen, aber seite Arbeitsleistung wäre bestimmt unbezahlbar für mich


----------



## Matti OC (27. März 2011)

HI, yo die Info hab ich auch per PN bekommen, ist schon ein Hammer wie viel da mehr raus kommt 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Ich benutze sein theoretisches Wissen, löten tue ich selber Kannst sie ja auch zu mir schicken, dann modde ich die Teile


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. März 2011)

Wieso die Kopie wenn man das Original haben kann


----------



## mAlkAv (27. März 2011)

Ich auch akzeptiere unter Umständen auch Bier als Zahlungsmittel


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Dann kann ich dir ja jetzt auch meine Karten zukommen lassen, zusammen mit ner Kiste Bier Hätte da nächste Woche einiges für dich


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

Ach, ich hab auch erst gedacht Löten ist zu riskant und das machen doch nur die richtigen Freaks, aber dann hab ich mich mal an meine GTX260 getraut... Und meine 8800GTS... Und es macht Spaß und bringt nen Haufen Punkte, also war für mich die Sache klar 
Ist so ähnlich wie mit ner Wakü... Es ist einfach nicht dasselbe wenn man schon ein Gehäuse mit fertiger Wakü drin kauft, die sogar schon befüllt ist... Das selber zusammenschrauben machts doch erst aus


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Genau, selbst bauen macht doch viel mehr Spaß Wenn dann alles läuft und man zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss ist, ist doch was feines.
Fast alle Karten, die ich in letzter Zeit gebencht habe, sind unter den Kolben gekommen, und die 8800GTS und GT sind ja auch wieder alle auf dem Weg zu mir, die bekommen dieses Mal alle einen Mod


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ich auch akzeptiere unter Umständen auch Bier als Zahlungsmittel


 
wer ruft da nach mir?


Bier ....wieviel Liter für was


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

Braucht jemand ne günstige GTX570?  Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1756) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Ne mal ehrlich... 79€ werden wohl nen Schreibfehler sein ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (27. März 2011)

Nöp klick mal auf den link zu ARLT dann siehste das es sich um ne HD5670 handelt , ist wohl falsch eingetragen


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> wer ruft da nach mir?
> 
> 
> Bier ....wieviel Liter für was


 
Zahlungsmittel, dafür lötet er dir die Grafikkarten


----------



## RoccoESA (27. März 2011)

hab grad beim Schauen in die LOG-Datei meiner Fritzbox 'ne neue undokumentierte Funktion meiner SandyBitch entdeckt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Freakezoit

jetzt weißte sicher auch, warum deine SB aufgegeben hat ... kein Microwellengeschirr verwendet ...


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Was dein Router so alles erkennt


----------



## Freakezoit (27. März 2011)

Rocco hehe der is gut


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

So, hab mal das Einkaufen von neuen Karten beendet Es kommen:6600GT,7950GT,8600GTS,8800GS,8800GTS320,8800GTS640 und 8800GT Die werden dieses Mal alle Mods bekommen und mit Wasser gekühlt, das werden in nächster Zeit mächtig Punkte fürs Team
Was ich aber noch bräuchte, sind mal paar Tips zu Treibern für die Karten!


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

Na dann hau mal rein  Genug Vorsprung kann man nie haben!


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2011)

nabend jungs. ich bin zwar des englischen eigl mächtig, aber kann das mal einer klar verständlich machen?

OC4 Japan E-Quake bzw mich korrigieren, wenn was falsch ist:



> - $5 entry fee via paypal to Kal-EL@overclockaholics.com ( GIFT ONLY!!! ) (Be sure to include nickname(s) info within paypal for you or the overclocker you are sponsoring for this comp)
> - All PAYPAL ENTRY FEES 100% will be forwarded by Kal-EL to the Japan Relief orginization CRASH
> - use hwbot contest submission engine (Starts Sunday March 27, 2011)
> - Any platform single cpu + single GPU (1 Graphics processor) NO ES (Suckleware)
> ...




1. paypal spende an Kal-EL@overclockaholics.com mit ner nickname info
2. die kompletten 5 euro/dollar werden zu 100% an die CRASH organisation weitergeleitet
3. jedes system darf mitmachen (intel/amd) mit der beschränkung auf eine cpu und eine grafikkarte (ES sind nciht erlaubt)
4. kein clock limit, kein limit bei der kühlung
5. wenn man beide stages gewonnen hat, muss man sich für einen preis entscheiden. der andere geht dann an den zweitplatzierten.
6. an alle gültigen einträge wird jede woche random hardware verlost.
7. dauer: 4 wochen
8. man muss sich bei OCA registieren und voraussetzung für den contest
9. ergebnisse müssen im oca forum gepostet werden (nach gültigen hwbot regeln und offiziellem wallpaper), incl. hwbot link
10. es gelten nur neu gemachte ergebnisse


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na dann hau mal rein  Genug Vorsprung kann man nie haben!


 
Wenn du auf den Vorsprung zu dir abziehlst, der ist ja jetzt schon groß Ich will da meine ganzen Ergebnisse aufbessern, dieses Mal mit besserer Kühlung und mehr Spannung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2011)

Nein, dass du auf mich nen recht großen Vorsprung hast, war mir schon klar, ich meinte eher den Team-Vorsprung zu den Russen ^^ Ich hab zwar nicht die unglaublichen Massen an HW hier rumliegen, aber dafür hab ich mir vorgenommen, kein Potenzial in der HW ungenutzt zu lassen  Das heißt die werden subzero gepusht bis es nicht mehr geht. ^^ Möglichst viel Nutzen für möglichst wenig Geld


----------



## Moose83 (27. März 2011)

Die Karten geben auf jeden Fall genug Punkte, um uns von den Russen etwas zu distanzieren Und die Geforce 7 und 9er Reihe muss ich mir auch noch komplett besorgen


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

wie viel vcore würdet ihr max nem 980x geben, der wassergekühlt ist und wo der radi nachts draußen steht? (also gute 0-5°C)
wollte 5ghz für nen 32M superpi stabil bekommen.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. März 2011)

Unter 1.6v , das sollte nen guter 980x ohne problem schaffen. 

eher richtung 1.55v bei der temp.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

dann hab ich wohl nen schlechten erwischt 
1,55 brauche ich meistens für 4800 schon.

gibts eigl nen unterschied ob ich 25x200mhz nehme oder z.b. 33x166mhz (in benchmarks)?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. März 2011)

Da gibts aber nen ziemlichen Unterschied zwischen 4800 stable für Benches mit CPU Test (Vantage/06) und einfach nur SuperPi  Du musst ja eigentlich nur einen Kern verhältnismäßig stabil bekommen. 

PS: Wegen dem 2600K, das Problem ist, dass ich meinen zweiten jetzt diese Woche schon weiterverkauft habe^^ Und ich kann jetzt auch schlecht mein ganzes Alltagssystem auseinanderreißen, zusammenpacken und zu dir rüberschicken für den 01er. 

PS: Teste grade mal den E2160, finde 66% OC Prime mit Standardspannung schon nicht übel^^


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dann hab ich wohl nen schlechten erwischt
> 1,55 brauche ich meistens für 4800 schon.
> 
> gibts eigl nen unterschied ob ich 25x200mhz nehme oder z.b. 33x166mhz (in benchmarks)?


 
Da geht deiner aber echt mieß Meiner braucht für 4,8GHz@12 Threats 1,48V(1,5V Bios) Ohne HT 4,9GHz und das aber bei Zimmertemp. Bei 2 Grad Wasser schaffe ich 4,95GHz.
Kerne würde ich beim Gulfi nicht abschalten, sonst kann es sein, das es das letzte war, was du mit ihm gemacht hast!


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

wer hat was von schicken gesagt? dafür komme ich extra rüber 
8800 gt und single stage untern arm und ab gehts. oder ich kaufe fix nen E8600.

aber den müsste ich bis min 6ghz schubsen, damit der was reisst.



> Da geht deiner aber echt mieß Meiner braucht für 4,8GHz@12 Threats 1,48V(1,5V Bios) Ohne HT 4,9GHz und das aber bei Zimmertemp. Bei 2 Grad Wasser schaffe ich 4,95GHz.



booten kann ich damit auch, aber halt nicht benchen.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Ich kann so booten und benchen An 2D habe ich mich noch nicht weiter versucht, für SuperPi und PiFast machst du erstmal HT aus Ich würde nicht über 1,5V gehen, sonst kann es sein, das er danach abbaut!

Ich bekomme meinen bei Zimmertemp zwischen 4,7 und 4,9GHz, je nachdem, welcher Bench.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

und wie sieht das mit cores deaktivieren aus? superpi braucht ja eh nur einen, aber ich habe mal was gelesen, dass 1-2 aktive cores die cpu zerhauen. was ich auf grund des preises natürlich vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da geht deiner aber echt mieß Meiner braucht für 4,8GHz@12 Threats 1,48V(1,5V Bios) Ohne HT 4,9GHz und das aber bei Zimmertemp. Bei 2 Grad Wasser schaffe ich 4,95GHz.
> Kerne würde ich beim Gulfi nicht abschalten, sonst kann es sein, das es das letzte war, was du mit ihm gemacht hast!


 
Genau das habe ich dir schon oben gesagt, keine Kerne abschalten


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

omg voll überlesen, sorry 

und auf was lässt du laufen? high fsb/low multi oder low fsb/high multi?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. März 2011)

Ach so @Vaykir, naja ich müsste erstmal mein Board zu B3umtauschen, so ist damit nix zu reißen ^^ Und hoffen dass es dann besser geht. 5.3GHz Wall geht echt nicht bei ner 5.5er CPU. Dann kannste meinetwegen gerne mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Ich benutze den 25er Multi, 25*188 Vantage, 25*192 3DMark06 und für die anderen 25*196, eingestellt im Bios auf 1,5V
Aber das bei Zimmertemperatur, bei der GTX285 habe ich die Kälte genutzt, dann gingen 50MHz mehr in jedem Bench, auch bei 1,5V.
Mal schauen, obs am WE kalt wird, dann könnte ich ja auch mal 2D testen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

kk, irgendwer sagte auch mal was davon, dass man die ungeraden hohen 20er multis nehmen soll, also 25,27 und 29. oder halt über 30.
ram timings scharf stellen und weniger mhz oder mehr mhz und schwächere timings?


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

25 ist doch ein ungerader Multi Ich glaub bei SuperPi kommt beides gut, straffe Timings und Takt.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ja sag ich doch 
sollte kein widerspruch sein.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Sag mal, hast du noch die 1. Revision vom 980X? Lad mal en CPU-Z Screen hoch
Meiner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ja hab ich.
Vaykir's 5028 mhz CPU-Z run with Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 5028MHz


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Ist aber schon mal die gleiche Version wie meiner, wieviel Vcore hattest du da?


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

du fragst ne ********.
weis ich doch net mehr 
aber glaube es waren 1,575 oder so. 1,6 hatte ich noch nie, war bisher immer drunter.
hab aber auch das schlechte 301 stepping.

ich teste mal gerade nen 5ghz boot.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Du hast aber auch die 2. Version des 980X, so wie ich, die ersten gingen schlechter. Da hab ich mit meinem aber einen guten erwischt 5GHz bekomme ich bei 6 Threats und 1,5V gebootet, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

also ich bekomme mit 1,55V 4800 gebootet. 5 ghz sind bei dem temps nicht drinne.
wenn ich heute nacht die wakü nach draußen stelle würds gehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. März 2011)

E2160 100% OC bei Standardspannung:

Läuft auch durch den PC Mark Vantage, hab aber abgebrochen, das dauert mir zu lange wo ich eh keine SSD dranhab grad^^
Und nicht hauen, natürlich weiß ich das wPrime auf XP und Vista 10000x schneller läuft, aber hatte grade keine Bench-Platte mehr da also was solls. Kommt später.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Dann geht deiner aber wirklich mieß Also der 980x.
Bin jetzt mal weg, OS neu aufsetzen, glaub benche heute mal bisschen 2D,soll ja heute kalt werden.

Edit, ich glaub, ich hab meine neue SSD entdeckt: http://geizhals.at/eu/a611767.html
Davon werde ich mir mal 2 Stück für PCMark holen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

würd ich ent machen. die intel sind net so die bringer. warte auf die c400 und hol dir dann 2 von denen.

kein boot mit 4900 aber hochtakten im windows geht + bench 

aber echt arm. nen keiner 2500k mit 4,5ghz is schneller als mein 980x @4900mhz.... kostet aber nur nen drittel 

bei 25x200 im turboV gibts bluescreen (1,55v). keine chance gegen die sandys. aber bald kommt ja meine SS 
die wird noch paar mhz rausholen.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Hey, was hast du gegen die intel? Ich hab im mMoment noch die Postville drin und gerade bei kleinen Dateien lesen ist die weit schneller wie jede Sandforce! Ich hatte davon 2 und im PCMark habe ich damit sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

richtig, aber sandforce is auch kein maßstab  die crucial haun nochmal etwas mehr auf die 12!


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Sicher? Beim maximalen lesen ja, aber bei 4k lesen und schreiben ist definitiv die Intel schneller


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ja? wat machsten da?
mach mal mit AS SSD nen shot.

btw: wie bekommt man die waver nummer von ner SB cpu raus?


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

AS SSD mach ich jetzt nicht drauf, will nix mehr zu müllen, hab gerade frisch aufgesetzt Später. Mit den Wafern, kein plan, was hast du vor?


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

kommste an 32mb/s read und 85mb/s write ran? (non raid) ^^


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Kann ich dir grad nicht sagen, müsste ich raten Hab eh nur noch eine, also kein Raid.
Habs grad probiert, der startet ja nicht mal!


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ich würde auf nein tippen


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Der lässt sich nicht ausführen, keine Ahnung was da los ist. Ich hab im Moment auch nicht den Rapid Storage Treiber drauf, die Werte sind dann eh schlechter.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

jetzt kommen die ausreden. hihihi


----------



## Freakezoit (28. März 2011)

Hier mal nen Bsp. von meinem altem 980x , 4910mhz Wprime 1024m bei 1.536 idle , 1.51v last bei 9°C WT.
bei 1.588v idle/ 1.56v last 50xxmhz 3DM06 , bei 1.61 idle und 1.59 - 1.58v last ging auch noch 5150Mhz , AM3/01/03/05/pifast/Spi. Mit allen kernen und der hat auch net abgebaut. 

Kerne abschalten (Moose83) : Es ist richtig das man nicht auf nur 1 oder 2 kerne gehn soll. Aber das man es überhauptnicht machen soll weil er kaputt geht stimmt so absolut nicht.

Man soll max auf 4 kerne ohne HT runtergehn. Nur halt nicht auf 1 oder 2 kerne. Egal ob mit oder ohne HT. Sprich 4 kerne ohne HT und auch wenn ht an ist müssen immer 4 + Ht sein und nicht 2 kerne + 2 HT kerne = 4 kerne (So ist das nicht gemeint ).


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. März 2011)

Wegen der Wafer-Nummer: Steht in der kleinen "Einbuchtung" vom IHS, ne kleine weiße Zahl auf schwarzem Grund. Also direkt auf dem Chip drauf.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ah danke!

@ masterchief
260 gtx im anmarsch. amp2 von zotac. hab die refahrung gemacht, dass die zotac dinger sau gut gehen!


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kommste an 32mb/s read und 85mb/s write ran? (non raid) ^^



Unter Vista ging er, ohne Rapid Storage ist das aber sinnfrei, hab 25 schreiben und nur 18 lesen
Installier den Rapid aber jetzt nicht, macht nur System lahm
Ich glaub mit Storage waren es 50 read und 35 schreiben.
Dann scheint die doch gut zu sein, ich warte eh noch mit der Anschaffung von sowas, hab mir lieber noch ne GTX460 geholt


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

50mb/s read? niemals! du vertauscht die werte 
beim 4k sind die write werte höher 

hab gerade meine ssd incl system ins amd rechner gepackt. man merkt doch deutliche unterschiede zwischen 980x und x4 955 be


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Wie geasagt, wenn du wartest, liefer ich dir später mal nen Screen nach, mit allen Treibern. Das 4k lesen war auf jeden Fall die Paradedisziplin der Postville, im schreiben ist sie dafür lahm, maximal 70MB.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

boar wieso geht kack amd seite net? ich brauch treibers!


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Und ich brauch mehr Kälte Wasser erst bei 10 Grad, das muss definitiv noch runter, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

ich muss warten bis meine eltern pennen. sonst kommt wieder der kack spruch "wir heizen net für draußen!!"

PS: ich hab die heizung nicht an  wozu auch? hab hier 2 rechner und nen plasma ferseher laufen. 
aber das erklär den alten mal. als ob um die zeit noch ne heizung läuft, erst recht wenn alle zeitschaltuhr haben und ab 22 uhr auf 8°C runter drehen -.-


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Heizung, das erledigt der Radi meines Rechners Bei mir sinds nicht die Ellis, sondern die Frau, die hab ich aber schon ins Bett geschickt


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

so der schmarrs steht draußen. is aber wärmer als ich dachte


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch, Wassertemp geht nur langsam runter, denke vor um 1 wird es nicht richtig kalt


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

boar 10min für 10°C runter.... ich sitz hier ja nächste woche noch 

hui spulenfiepen bei 16°C wassertemp.


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Bei mir fiept nix, aber bei mir gehts alle 10 Minuten nur noch 0,3 Grad runter


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

wie tief biste jetzt?
meiner pimmelt gerade bei 12°C rum seit min 3 stunden!


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Um die 10 Grad, da trau ich mich noch nicht, WPrime bei 1,55V anzuschmeisen


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2011)

10°C WT, 1,6V (1,585V idle) und bluescreen bei 25x198. leck mich, das ding kommt inne buch nächste woche. weg mit dem scheiss!

edit: gute nacht


----------



## Moose83 (28. März 2011)

Ich versuch jetzt WPrime bei 4,9GHz, 4,85GHz sind durchgelaufen.


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2011)

sch**ß PCmark unter W7 bring ich den net gescheit zum laufen! Zeigt einfach nix an
habe zwar Punkte aber ob die nicht einer meldet?8ykrid_pcmark_2005_core_i7_920_19543_marks


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Unter Win7 hilft Kompatiblität auf Vista 32bit SP2 Unter Vista 32 bekommste aber mehr Punkte.


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2011)

jetzt sind -3°C draußen, aber ne, man muss ja arbeiten


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Ich hab diese Nacht noch etwas länger gewartet, ab 3 Uhr hatte ich dann 5 Grad Wasser Gab immerhin 3,2 globals.


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Unter Win7 hilft Kompatiblität auf Vista 32bit SP2 Unter Vista 32 bekommste aber mehr Punkte.


 
Habe ich alles schon probiert, hilft nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. März 2011)

versuch es mal z.b. mit ie9 & Ner ATi karte gibt viel mehr punkte 

Und das letzte Futuremark Systeminfo Update nicht vergessen, dass bringt gut und gerne 1k mehr !


----------



## blackbolt (29. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Und das letzte Futuremark Systeminfo Update nicht vergessen, dass bringt gut und gerne 1k mehr !


 

was für ein Futuremark Systeminfo Update ????
hab ich ja noch gar nciht von gehört!!!

kannst du mir das erläutern

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Lad dir einfach die neueste Version von Futuremark runter, da ist alles dabei. Für den PCMark brauch ich erst mal neue schnelle SSD´s, mal schauen was da dieses Jahr kommt


----------



## blackbolt (29. März 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Lad dir einfach die neueste Version von Futuremark runter, da ist alles dabei. Für den PCMark brauch ich erst mal neue schnelle SSD´s, mal schauen was da dieses Jahr kommt


 
funktioniert bei der neusten version den auch noch mein alter produktkey habe keine lust mir pcmark05 nochmal zu kaufen???
mfg


----------



## 8ykrid (29. März 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> funktioniert bei der neusten version den auch noch mein alter produktkey habe keine lust mir pcmark05 nochmal zu kaufen???
> mfg


Klar, wenn ein Game gepatched wird musst es auch nicht neu kaufen


----------



## Freakezoit (29. März 2011)

Nein Moose absolut falsch , den muss man bei FM suchen , der ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht fürn PCM05 Gedacht. Funktioniert aber supi.

Zu finden war des Update Recht schwer. Des wirkt sich beim PCM05 vorallem im Audio/Video test aus , der läuft dann selbst aum 980x auf allen Kernen. Wo der vorher nur auf 2en lief  

Ich hab es mal als anhang mit rangemacht. Dann müsst ihr den nicht suchen


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Hey, danke, hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst Dann brauche ich jetzt noch 2 neue SSD´s und dann kanns losgehen. Aber erstmal ist noch GraKa benchen angesagt, eine 6600GT ist heute gekommen, mal schauen, was erst mal ohne Mods geht.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. März 2011)

Mit dem update wird auch der SB richtig erkannt (Cpu takt usw.) Und bitte nicht den IE9 vergessen der ist fürn webpage Rendering test zwingend nötig weil man sonst nur z.b Ohne mitm SB bei 5.4ghz , 9 pages kommt mit dem kommt man je nachdem auf 20+ 

Freakezoit's 37031 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 2600K @ 5423MHz

Siehe Webpage Rendering und den Multithreaded Test 1 Video Encoding perf. 1. IE9 2. FM update


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Ok, muss ich mir merken, Vista habe ich ja auch so schon immer benutzt, und nächstes Mal mache ich mal nach deiner Anleitung


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2011)

@ moose
warte auf die c400


----------



## Moose83 (29. März 2011)

Ich warte ja auch, hab im Moment eh nicht genug Kohle für 2 neue Die ganzen Karten haben erstmal genug gekostet Bei der 6600GT merkt man, das die aus einer Zeit stammte, wo Kupfer noch billig war, der ganze Kühler mit Lamellen ist aus Kupfer


----------



## blackbolt (29. März 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nein Moose absolut falsch , den muss man bei FM suchen , der ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht fürn PCM05 Gedacht. Funktioniert aber supi.
> 
> Zu finden war des Update Recht schwer. Des wirkt sich beim PCM05 vorallem im Audio/Video test aus , der läuft dann selbst aum 980x auf allen Kernen. Wo der vorher nur auf 2en lief
> 
> Ich hab es mal als anhang mit rangemacht. Dann müsst ihr den nicht suchen


 
dann sage ich doch mal danke schön

werde ich das direkt mal testen wenn meine OCZ Vertex 2 Extended ankommt


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

Was mich bei der 6600GT wundert, ist die Tatsache, das es egal ist, ob der Gulfi mit Standart oder 4,8GHz läuft Zu mindest beim 06er bleiben die Punkte gleich. Die Karte wird also mit einem 980X Standart schon voll ausgelastet


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2011)

Die CPU Punkte haben aber trotzdem einen Einfluss auf die Gesamtpunktzahl, auch bei noch langsameren Karten. Das heißt irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht ganz denn die SM2/3 Punkte müssten entsprechend niedriger sein


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

Hab halt noch nicht weiter getestet, mit Stock bin ich erstmal bis 2100 Punkte gekommen, ich werde mit der Karte erst mit WaKü weiter machen, die wird schon ganz schön warm.Hatte den Treiber 190.62.


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

ich finde die temps der 8600 gts krank. teilweise 95°C mit stock kühler. da kam mir auch schon fast die flatter


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

Deswegen kommen da bei mir auch Wasserkühler drauf Auf die 8600GTS warte ich auch noch, eine 8800GT und eine 8800GTS320 sind heute gekommen


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2011)

Kann es sein dass da einfach mal neue WLP drauf muss oder der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt? Über 70°C habe ich bei einer 8600GT/GTS mit Stock Kühlung noch nie gesehen und soviel Hitze produzieren die wirklich nicht.
Oder läuft die schon mit mehr Spannung?


----------



## blackbolt (30. März 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass da einfach mal neue WLP drauf muss oder der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt? Über 70°C habe ich bei einer 8600GT/GTS mit Stock Kühlung noch nie gesehen und soviel Hitze produzieren die wirklich nicht.
> Oder läuft die schon mit mehr Spannung?


 

bei meiner 8800 gt war das auch so 78°C im ide
der grund war das die wlp schon versteinert war und ich sogar mit hammer und meisel drangehen musste 
nach der neuen wlp im ide 35°C also top(die graka hatte ich defekt für 5,33€ gekauft)

gogogo


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass da einfach mal neue WLP drauf muss oder der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt? Über 70°C habe ich bei einer 8600GT/GTS mit Stock Kühlung noch nie gesehen und soviel Hitze produzieren die wirklich nicht.
> Oder läuft die schon mit mehr Spannung?


 
Soweit ich weis schon Die Dinger heizen wie sau, bei der 8800GS habe ich es dann aufgegeben, die mit Luft zu kühlen und habe mir einen WaKü dafür bestellt, der auf so ziemlich jede kleinere Karte passt


----------



## mAlkAv (30. März 2011)

Die 8600er haben nur 32 Shadereinheiten... wo soll denn da die Hitze herkommen?
Ich habe bis jetzt alle Grafikkarten erfolgreich mit Luft gekühlt und eine 8600GT/GTS wird auch mit 1.7V noch nicht heiß.


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

Bei mir war das auch auf die 8800GS bezogen, da war ich mit Luft bei 80 Grad, mit WaKü dann bei 55


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

natürlich lief die nciht mehr mit stock voltage. da is fein nen Mod drauf für mem und gpu. kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich jetzt im modell vertue, aber ich meine es war die 8600 gts.

PS: nächste woche kommt warscheinliche die SS  jippi!


edit:
neuer contest auf HWbot und ich hab nur nen msi baord mit AM3 sockel..... verdammte hacke!


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. März 2011)

Hab noch mal meinen E2160 weitergetestet und ich würd sagen des ist keine schlechte CPU... Sagen wir mal so, ich kann den von 1800MHz bis an die FSB Wall pushen von 3715MHz, *ohne irgendwelche Spannungen zu erhöhen!* Der wird unter LN2/Dice richtig Spaß machen glaub ich  Muss aber mal auf nem anderen Board gegentesten, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, es liegt nicht nur an der CPU.


----------



## Moose83 (30. März 2011)

Ohne Spannungserhöhungen? Das glaub ich dir jetzt irgendwie nicht


----------



## marcus_T (31. März 2011)

kurz und schmerzlos, ich benche noch gtx 570 sli und dann nehme ich abschied. vom team und ob ich ganz bleiben lasse stellt sich noch heraus.
ich habe erreicht was ich wollte, mal kurz unter den top 100 der HW Master.


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

What, wieso das? Haste kein Bock mehr? Wäre schade, wenn du gehst


----------



## marcus_T (31. März 2011)

Wird mir Derzeit zu viel. Bock wirklich keinen mehr. Ich parke meine  Points im Niemandsland ab und lass es ma gut sein.

PS. ich werde aktuell auch zu keinen anderen team wechseln. es sei ich werde gezwungen, mit geld


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2011)

@Moose: Ich packe hier natürlich noch Screenshots rein, nur gestern Abend saß ich halt nur am Laptop wo ich die nicht draufhabe


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

mit welchem board clockst du denn? kannst ja auf meinem rampage testen im juni 

hast du btw nen 1156 board?


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

So langsam solltet ihr auch mal wieder Punkte machen, da wir den 1. in den nächsten Tagen los sind. Durch MarkusT werden 1500 Punkte wegfallen


----------



## RedCobra (31. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

@UE50 bitte schau mal dein Ergebniss an 107154 marks 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

RedCobra schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> @UE50 bitte schau mal dein Ergebniss an 107154 marks
> 
> Gruß Sven


 
da fehlen die zwischenergebnisse der einzelnen tests oder?
nur in word einfügen gilt net 

@moose
wenn masterchief und ich fertig sind lagen wa einfach 1500 punkte hoch. ganz einfach^^


----------



## Ü50 (31. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> da fehlen die zwischenergebnisse der einzelnen tests oder?
> nur in word einfügen gilt net
> 
> @moose
> wenn masterchief und ich fertig sind lagen wa einfach 1500 punkte hoch. ganz einfach^^


 
Schlaumeier, da ist nicht nur mal eben *etwas* in word eingefügt  Solltest dich mal im 01 mit einem 26K beschäftigen. Mit dem Ergebniss stimmt etwas Anderes nicht.


----------



## Don_Dan (31. März 2011)

Vergleich mal die fps von LH und LL!


----------



## mAlkAv (31. März 2011)

Genau der LobbyHigh ist verbuggt, sollten ein paar hundert FPS weniger sein was dann auch insgesamt gleich ein paar tausend Punkte(FPSx20) sind.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2011)

@Vaykir: Nein ein 1156er Board hab ich zufälligerweise nicht^^ Nur mein P8P67D und das Rampage Formula, auf dem ich auch den E2160 getaktet habe. Screens sind natürlich noch auf der IDE Platte und mein P67 hat keinen IDE Anschluss mehr


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier, da ist nicht nur mal eben *etwas* in word eingefügt  Solltest dich mal im 01 mit einem 26K beschäftigen. Mit dem Ergebniss stimmt etwas Anderes nicht.


 
das war ja auch nur geraten 
vom 01se hab ich überhaupt kein schimmer. mag keine benchmarks, die alte hardware mögen^^


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Aber auch der gibt Punkte


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

nicht mit nem 980x leider 
warum die i7 so bescheiden gehen hat auch noch keienr rausgefunden oder?


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Doch, gibt auch Punkte, wenn auch nicht so viele, der 169.21 scheint da einiges zu bewirken, dazu noch Lod


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> nicht mit nem 980x leider
> warum die i7 so bescheiden gehen hat auch noch keienr rausgefunden oder?


 
liegt glaube ich am langsamen L3 Cache. L2 Cache ist zu wenig da daher muss alles in den L3 und der ist langsamer (Uncore Takt) bei den Nehelam als beim Core2. Bei SB läuft der ja glaube ich jetzt mit voller CPU Frequenz, daher ist SB wieder gleich schnell und schneller als die Core2. Falls dem nicht so ist, ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

ach ich kauf mir nächste woche SB. ende im gelände. 980x kommt weg, auch wenn er für vantage und 06er besser ist.
glaube ich mache samstag mal ne komplette entrümpelaktion.
alles raus, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Falls da Grafikkarten dabei sind, dann sag bescheid


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2011)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die brauchen wir schließlich selber alle noch 

PS: Facharbeit endlich fertig, ist das eine Genugtuung endlich alle Tabs, die mit meinem Thema zu tun haben, für immer schließen zu können xD


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Dann öffnest du jetzt mal den Tab- "Ich bau was auf und hole Punkte"


----------



## Matti OC (31. März 2011)

marcus_T schrieb:


> kurz und schmerzlos, ich benche noch gtx 570 sli und dann nehme ich abschied. vom team und ob ich ganz bleiben lasse stellt sich noch heraus.
> ich habe erreicht was ich wollte, mal kurz unter den top 100 der HW Master.



Hi, schade , dass du unser Team verlässt. 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

@Moose Naja HW ist vorgetestet, und wirklich ernsthaft benchen muss ich jetzt noch nicht wieder, weil das alles sowieso nochmal subzero getoppt wird. Mache wahrscheinlich in den Ferien schonmal ne kleine Session mit DICE@775 mit Vialet ausm Luxx, um die Sachen mal ein bisschen auszuloten und ein paar Erfahrungen zu machen, bevor wir uns dann im Juni (hoffentlich) an LN2 wagen 

Wegen dem E2160, diesen Screen hab ich ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-wprime_23.494.jpg
Natürlich vollkommen unoptimiert


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

ja, wenn wir dann an ln2 kommen. ich hab bisher nur absagen bekommen, was die lieferung angeht.
und stell die command rate auf 1T vom speicher.


----------



## blackbolt (1. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wegen dem E2160, diesen Screen hab ich ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-wprime_23.494.jpg
> Natürlich vollkommen unoptimiert


 
der 2160 schein gut zu gehen habe für die 3600mhz über 1,5vcore grbraucht und mit ein bisschen tweaken wäre bei deinem ergebniss auch noch ne 1/2 sec drinn

Blackbolt's 23sec 10ms wPrime 32m run with Pentium E2160 (1.8Ghz) @ 3622MHz

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Hab die 22.x sogar unter Win7 schon geschafft  Unter Xp sollte da noch ne Sekunde drin sein


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Dann geht der 2160 von dir ja richtig gut

Edit, die 8800GTS habe ich schon mal fertig, was mich wundert, ist das die vram Spannung sofort bei 2,05V liegt, Standart ist 1,85. Der Mod beginnt erst bei 2,05V, wieso?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. April 2011)

warscheinlich weil selbst der größt möglichem wiederstand am vr unter dem normalen liegt und demtentsprechend schon so mehr strom fliesst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt, die auch wenn du nen Poti ganz aufdrehst und der Strom quasi ungehindert durchfließen kann, hast du trotzdem schon mehr Widerstand als komplett ohne den Poti. Das kannst du auch bei vMods beobachten, meine 8800GTS hatte ohne Mod 1,289V und mit Mod 1,32V


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Ich weis, bei den anderen Karten war es halt nicht gleich so ein extremer Sprung Sind ja gleich 0,2V mehr drauf, egal, mache mich jetzt an den OCP, man sind die SMD Widerstände klein, eine Lupe wäre glaub ich jetzt angebracht


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. April 2011)

Aber ist dsa immer so oder nur wenn der poti kleiner ist als der ursprüngliche wiederstand, denn wenn er größer ist müsste der strom doch eigentlich durch die laten leiter bahnen fliessen. ?!


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich weis, bei den anderen Karten war es halt nicht gleich so ein extremer Sprung Sind ja gleich 0,2V mehr drauf, egal, mache mich jetzt an den OCP, man sind die SMD Widerstände klein, eine Lupe wäre glaub ich jetzt angebracht


 
ich hab dich vorgewarnt.

btw is heute meine 260 gtx gekommen.
morgen wird gemoddet.

260 gtx
2x 8800 gts
8800 gtx


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Wunderbar, ich freu mich schon auf SLI  Meine Karte macht ohne Mods 735/1250 für Benches und mit Mods bin ich bei 770/1250. vMem Mod hab ich nicht gefunden und sie skaliert nicht mehr ab 1.25V ^^
Ich warne dich, die OCP und OVP sind unglaublich zickig >o

Ich brauche jetzt erstmal einen für meine 7600gt.


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

ich will endlich meine SS haben!!!!

aber patrick is inna test-end-phase. vermute mal nächste woche gibts bescherung


----------



## mAlkAv (1. April 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Aber ist dsa immer so oder nur wenn der poti kleiner ist als der ursprüngliche wiederstand, denn wenn er größer ist müsste der strom doch eigentlich durch die laten leiter bahnen fliessen. ?!


 
Die Widerstände werden parallel geschaltet das heißt der Widerstand ist hinterher immer kleiner, egal wie groß der Poti ist. Und der Poti muss wesentlich mehr Widerstand haben als der Originalwiderstand...
Ich verweise da mal gerne auf meine Signatur(3. Punkt).


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. April 2011)

Meine neues Spielzeug ist heute eingetroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (1. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich will endlich meine SS haben!!!!
> 
> aber patrick is inna test-end-phase. vermute mal nächste woche gibts bescherung


 
 ich hab drei Stück, aber von mir wolltest du ja keine  

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

OCP war erfolgreich Vdrop vorher 0,04V, jetzt nur noch 0,01V

@Malkav, kannste mir mal noch die 3 Mods fertig machen, bitte.


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ich hab drei Stück, aber von mir wolltest du ja keine
> 
> lg Matti


 
hab ich was verpasst?




> OCP war erfolgreich Vdrop vorher 0,04V, jetzt nur noch 0,01V



vdop war eigl der nette nebeneffekt.
das tolle an dem teil ist eigl, dass man die spannung ziemlich hoch drehen kann, ohne dass die karte abkackt.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Ich weis, war ja auch nur der Test, obs funktioniert hat Für den 8800GT Voltmod gibts da noch einen anderen Punkt, wo ich das Poti anlöte? Mir ist da was passiert Karte läuft aber noch

Edit, jetzt geht der Mod, gibt ja doch paar Alternativpunkte für den Voltmod. Und jetzt noch schnell den OCP, dann sind 2 Karten komplett fertig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Habe grade in den VMod Diskussionsthread meine 7600GT reingestellt. Fände ich toll, wenn ihr mal was dazu sagen könntet.

@Blechdesigner: Die Backplate sieht irgendwie sehr nach 5970 aus  Aber wird das nicht irgendwie ein bisschen knapp mit nem Dual Radi?


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Was ich dazu sage, ich warte ja auch noch Ich denk mal er macht das am Sonntag oder Montag.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. April 2011)

@Masterchief79

Das ist nur eine zweite HD 5870 und der Radi reicht dafür allemal


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

So, die 8800GT ist fertig, OCP geht auch Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Mods für die anderen Karten, warum muss XFX auch ein anderes PCB nehmen


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Mal grade E2160 Prime.
Hab jetzt beide Systeme (775/1156) an einem Moni parallel laufen, eins per VGA, eins per DVI^^


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

hab gerade die 260 gtx getestet, die heute gekommen is: sie läuft nichtmal mit defauls clocks durch irgend nen test. tolle wurst


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Dann heiz schonmal den Ofen vor Hast du mal den Kühler abgemacht, ob da Pads auf den Rams sind? Erinnert mich irgendwie an die GTX280 von mir


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

glaube ich reiss die mal auseinander und hau da den prolimatech mk13 drauf. macht auch nen höllenlärm das viech.
passivkühlelemnte für den ram hab ich auch noch genügend^^

und nebenbei ne runde asterix gucken @ super rtl.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Schau mal als erstes, ob da Pads auf den Rams und Spawas sind, wenn nicht, dann in den Ofen!


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

hmm scheint nur beim unigine heaven zu sein. 3dmark06 läuft ohne probleme mit 700/1150/1500 durch.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit einer 8600GT, alle Benches ok, aber Unigine artete in Pixelgulasch aus


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

bei mir einfach bei test 10 oder so blackscreen und programm absturz.

meine güte ich bekomm den kühler kein milimeter bewegt. hab schon 25 schrauben losgedreht und da rührt sich immernoch nix.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Mit einem Fön erst mal schön warm machen, dann geht das Ding auch runter


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

27 schrauben, immernoch fest. 

puh was ne mords gpu is das denn?^^
die is ja größer als die kontaktfläche des kühlers 
und voll viel high tech wärmeleitpads. die guten dunkelgrauen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Die vorne an den Anschlüssen vergessen? 
Das mit dem Heaven hatte ich auch bei Test 6, musste dir nix bei denken.


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

nene is ja ab jetzt. waren halt etwas stärkere adhäsionskräfte.
hmm nur leider bekomm ich jetzt nicht alle spannungswandler mit dem prolimatech passivkühlern gekühlt. nichtmal die kleinen passen 

edit:
alto belli! der prolimatech is echt sein schotter wert. mit stock kühler ein 3dmark06 durchgang max temp bei 70°C.
mit dem mk13 nur 46°C.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> und nebenbei ne runde asterix gucken @ super rtl.



Dau schau ich mir lieber South Park@ Comedy Central an


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

ne das langweilig.
gerade die lüfter auf 12V gestellt. waren vorher auf luftigen 5V 
hat mal einer nen paar vergleichswerte? ich laufe gerade bei 750/1500/1225 rum und noch keine anzeichen von artifacs. natürlich @ stock volts


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Welche 216 oder 192? 65 oder 55nm?


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

216 55nm


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Das hat meine gemacht, @Stock im 06er: Moose83's 24371 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 738/1296MHz


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

oh man, ich seh gerade, dass sie im 3d nur auf 400/800/300 taktet? warum zum henker das denn?
das erklärt auch warum ich immer die selben werte habe, wenn die ergebnisse kommen oO


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Starte mal neu und dann teste noch mal, da hattest du den Takt zu hoch, dann resettet sich der Treiber


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. April 2011)

Hehe  Tja ^^ Hatte ich mit meiner 4870 auch mal, die lief immer @800/925 (Club 3D OC edition), gab aber trotzdem knapp 10 Punkte im Vantage... Ohne GPU OC, das ist irgendwie auch schon krass genug 
Kannst mal Rivatuner nehmen und dann unter ForceWare die "Performance 3D" Taktraten ändern, wenn sonst nix hilft. Wenn sie so in etwa dasselbe macht wie meine, passt es ja 

Wenn du noch Pix für nen vMod brauchst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

jo treiber hatte sich verabschiedet. mist 
jetzt gehts spulenfiepen auch endlich wieder los.

und gerade wieder abgekackt der treiber.


----------



## Moose83 (1. April 2011)

Ich glaub auch nicht, das die 750 ohne Voltage Erhöhung macht

Edit, hab mal einen Test Run mit der 8800GT mit Stockkühler gemacht: http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...6_geforce_8800_gt_512_mb_18919_marks?new=true

Wird einfach zu warm, mal schauen, was dann mit WaKü geht.


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Ich wollte mein Vantage Ergebnis im bot hochladen , aber er mekerte was von "hall of fame validation blaaa" ... kann man gtx570ger nicht hochladen oder wat


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Das Ergebnis ist so oder so nicht gültig, du hast PhysX an Fürn Bot muss das aus sein, deswegen schneidest du auch so gut ab.

Edit, die 8800GTS habe ich auch mal mit dem Stockkühler angetestet: http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_17386_marks?new=true

Geht für einenA2 Chip eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

ich hau gleich mal meine 8800 gts mit A3 chip dranne. mal gucken was die taugt.

hast auf allen vmod schon drauf?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Teste mal 648/1026, das dürfte sie eigentlich packen, hat meine A2 auch hingekriegt 

//@widder, dass PhysX angezeigt wird, ist ein Bug oder? Wenn ich mir deine Subtest-Scores so anschaue, wurde im zweiten CPU-Test kein PhysX genutzt, sonst läge der Wert sicherlich über 200. Von daher dürfte das Ergebnis eigentlich ok sein.
Nur brauchst du für ne Hall of Fame Vali im allgemeinen nen Validierungslink, wenn ich mich nicht irre 
Kleiner Tipp, takte mal die CPU noch höher, ich würde behaupten die bremst schon wieder etwas  Einer im Bot hat 42,5K mit 897/1160 geschafft, also wesentlich weniger GPU-Takt: http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_570_42511_marks


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Ja, Vmods sind alle drauf @Masterchief, wieso soll ich 648/1026 testen? Bin doch bei 702/1188.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Du doch nicht  Meine Vaykir  Meine 648/1026 liefen nämlich auch ohne Mods.


----------



## blackbolt (2. April 2011)

also auf meinen beiden gts sind keine mods drauf und die gehen beide nicht so schlecht

*3DMark03* - *46946 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @720/1107MHz)

*3DMark03* - *44997 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @702/1080MHz)
*
mfg
*


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Bei frostigen Temperaturen in der Gefriertruhe Meine wurde einfach zu warm, 90 Grad mit Stockkühler, das war ja auch erst mal nur ein kurzer Test, mit Wasserkühlung kommt dann noch mehr
Und die 640MB ist bei dir A3, die gehen eh besser.

Edit, gerade hat die Post mein nächtes Spielzeug gebracht, eine Gigabyte OC GTX460 mit 1GB.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

bei mir waren gerade die zeugen jehovas.
als ich denen meinen 980x angeboten habe sind die kommentarlos gegangen. warum bloß?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Meine ging zwar nicht ganz so weit... Masterchief79's 49235 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
Dafür hab ich aber mehr Punkte als du, Blackbolt


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. April 2011)

^^Ich hoffe du weißt auch das deine 112 Shader hat und keine "nur" 96 wie alle anderen


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Jetzt wo dus sagst, woher kommt die, ich dachte, die waren alle gleich?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Wie jetzt^^ Gabs verschiedene GPUs mit unterschiedlicher Shader-Anzahl den 8800ern?
Das ist glaube ich ne EVGA Karte mit nem SSC Bios drauf... Hab ich ausm Luxx.

// "eGeForce 8800GTS P/N: 640-P2-E824-AR"


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. April 2011)

Die gab's offiziell mal so zu kaufen  hier zB. mal eine KLICK


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

oh, das wusste ich auch noch net. kann man die irgendwie freischalten, wie bei der 6950?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Ja scheint wirklich so, bei EVGA hatte die 640-P2-*E821*-AR 96 Shader und die 640-P2-*E824*-AR hatte 112 Shader


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Fürn Bot muss das aus sein, deswegen schneidest du auch so gut ab.


 
wie meinst du das , mal sehn ob der bot das hir nimmt


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Kann man das auch mit anderen 8800ern machen? Weil der Chip sollte ja eigentlich der gleiche sein.

@Widder, der ist jetzt ok, kannste hochladen.


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Kann man das auch mit anderen 8800ern machen? Weil der Chip sollte ja eigentlich der gleiche sein.
> 
> @Widder, der ist jetzt ok, kannste hochladen.


 
mann ey , wieso geht das nicht ? der sagt mir was von PhysX  " DO NOT SUBMIT RESULTS WITH PHYSX DRIVER "


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist das nur ne Warnung, dass du das nicht machen sollst und vorher eben drauf achtest, dass es aus ist^^ Was passiert denn, wenn du auf "Submit Result" drückst?

Wegen den 8800ern: Ich glaub nicht, dass das was mit dem BIOS zu tun hat. Bei mir steht ja auch schon die 112-Shader Produktnummer hinten auf der Karte drauf.


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Das steht immer als Warnhinweis da Einfach Ergebnis eintragen und hochladen.

@Masterchief, und was steht auf dem Chip?


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

aso , hab ebend gesehn das er wegen der gtx570 meckert ... gehn die noch nicht ? " _Please enter your videocard model. A known videocard model is required for this benchmark. "

naa endlich , blöder Bot ey ... mußte die gtx580 nehmen und dann zu 570 ändern

12 punkte für PCGH 

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mance_2x_geforce_gtx_570_42247_marks?new=true
_


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Doch, klar geht die, wieso auch nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Du gibst einfach GTX 570 ein und musst dann natürlich auf das blaue Fenster klicken, was sich öffnet, ansonsten wird die Card ID nicht übernommen.... Genauso natürlich bei allen anderen Komponenten.
So schwierig ist das doch eigentlich nicht


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Doch, klar geht die, wieso auch nicht





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Du gibst einfach GTX 570 ein und musst dann natürlich auf das blaue Fenster klicken, was sich öffnet, ansonsten wird die Card ID nicht übernommen....


 
wie oben beschrieben ... ging das nicht , ich mußte aus dem fenster gtx580 nehmen und zu 570 ändern


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Nö, die wählst Vantage aus, gibst deine Daten ein und bei Grafikkarte 570


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nö, die wählst Vantage aus, gibst deine Daten ein und bei Grafikkarte 570


 
nö , das ging aber nicht ... im kasten wenn ich "gtx" eingebe ist keine gtx570 aufgeführt ... deshalb hab ich "gtx580" ausgewählt und zu "gtx570" geändert 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Du gibst einfach GTX 570 ein und musst dann natürlich auf das blaue Fenster klicken, was sich öffnet, ansonsten wird die Card ID nicht übernommen.... Genauso natürlich bei allen anderen Komponenten.
> So schwierig ist das doch eigentlich nicht


 

kannst ja nach schaun ... da ist keine gtx570 mit aufgeführt (so blöd bin ich jetzt auch nicht )


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Da machst du definitiv was falsch:GeForce GTX 570 videocard
Lass das Gtx weg und gib nur 570 ein, dann findest du die auch.

Die GTX460 scheint richtig gut zu gehen, mit nur 1,087V schafft die das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon ganz gut, wie bekomme ich über 1,1V drauf?


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Ich hab noch den 03er 155820 points hochgeladen ( eine medaille)  ... da ist mir was aufgefallen ... 03er Rang 137 ... 166 Points ... lol ?  wieso denn das 

HWBOT Hall Of Fame.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. April 2011)

@Moose BIOS-Mod? Wobei das auch nur 0.5 v bringt. Danach brauchste afaik hardmod.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den 03er 155820 points hochgeladen ( eine medaille)  ... da ist mir was aufgefallen ... 03er Rang 137 ... 166 Points ... lol ?  wieso denn das
> 
> HWBOT Hall Of Fame.


 
wieso 166 punkte?
du hast 0,6 hardwarepunkte bekommen und 5,4 globalpunkte. passt doch, kein plan was du da liest


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

@hardware-fanatiker: Ich vermute du meinst 0,05V, nicht 0,5V, weil sonst wäre er ja schon bei 1,6V 

Hab unerwartete finanzielle Reserven entdeckt, bin grade noch an 2x8800GTX, 4870 und 4870x2 dranne


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. April 2011)

Oh Mist,hast recht


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> @Moose BIOS-Mod? Wobei das auch nur 0.5 v bringt. Danach brauchste afaik hardmod.


 
Da das meine neue 24/7 Karte ist, fällt Hardmod raus, haste ein Link zu dem Bios, das mir die 0,05V mehr gibt?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. April 2011)

Also da müsste ich auch googeln insofern kannste das auch selber machen 
Und guck ma nach einer cd die heißt irgendwie oc-cd oder so, das ist der Fermi BIOS Editor drauf den brauchst du dafür und der ist glaub ich sonnicht zu downloaden, ansonsten müsste ich die cd mal eben uppen  wenn ich wieder am pc bin.


----------



## Freakezoit (2. April 2011)

Vaykir er hat des schon richtig gelesen , das bezog sich nicht auf seine score , sondern auf pl. 137 Global im 03 und da Steht Stuwi mit seinem Single Card Wr und platz 137 deswegen weil er da auch mit den anderen zusammen steht also auch 2 , 3 oder 4 karten ergebnissen.


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Also da müsste ich auch googeln insofern kannste das auch selber machen
> Und guck ma nach einer cd die heißt irgendwie oc-cd oder so, das ist der Fermi BIOS Editor drauf den brauchst du dafür und der ist glaub ich sonnicht zu downloaden, ansonsten müsste ich die cd mal eben uppen  wenn ich wieder am pc bin.


 
Brauchste nicht, hab den Editor gefunden Hab jetzt die max. Voltage auf 1,2V gestellt, das sollte dicke reichen Muss nur noch flashen.

Edit, hat geklappt, jetzt geht bis 1,212V, vorher 1,087V


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. April 2011)

Und welcher takt läuft?


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Noch nicht getestet, bearbeite jetzt erstmal meine 8800GS Da 930 schon mit 1,09V gelaufen sind, erwarte ich dann mit WaKü 970 ungefähr.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Vaykir er hat des schon richtig gelesen , das bezog sich nicht auf seine score , sondern auf pl. 137 Global im 03 und da Steht Stuwi mit seinem Single Card Wr und platz 137 deswegen weil er da auch mit den anderen zusammen steht also auch 2 , 3 oder 4 karten ergebnissen.


 
achso 
ich hab nur sein ergebnis rausgefiltert. muss man auch erstmal wissen, dass hwbot alle ergebnisse anzeigt, also sli, triple und quad sli.


@ amsterchief.

tja dann wirds wohl nen quad sli auf unserer session mit 4x 8800 gtx geben, wa^^


----------



## Freakezoit (2. April 2011)

Quad Sli mit 8800GTX 

Wohl eher nen Tripple 

@ (H)amsterchief.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Hmm wohl eher doch nicht, der Typ hat die schon privat verkauft... Aber vllt find ich ja andere 

@Freakazoit:


----------



## blackbolt (2. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Meine ging zwar nicht ganz so weit... Masterchief79's 49235 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 702/1026MHz
> Dafür hab ich aber mehr Punkte als du, Blackbolt


 
wie du aber bemerkt haben musst habe ich den score mit nem core 2 duo 8400 auf 4455mhz und nicht mitner sandybi...


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hmm wohl eher doch nicht, der Typ hat die schon privat verkauft... Aber vllt find ich ja andere
> 
> @Freakazoit:


 
vllt hast glück und ich bekomm eine von meinen kaputten repariert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Versuche grade noch eine mit Wakü zu ergattern. Das ist dann aber auch so ziemlich die letzte, die ich gefunden habe 
Ja wenn wir die repariert kriegen, wäre natürlich auch super.

@blackbolt: Natürlich, hast Recht 

//500 HW Punkte geknackt


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wieso 166 punkte?
> du hast 0,6 hardwarepunkte bekommen und 5,4 globalpunkte. passt doch, kein plan was du da liest


 
nicht ich  der Rang 137 im 03er ... 166 Punkte was ist denn das ...

--> Rang 137 --> HWBOT Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

gz, die 8800 gtx is irreperabel. haben gerade von einer ersatzkarte 3 mosfets runter gelötet und 3 mal zerschossen. video dazu gibts nachher 
ich hoffe, das letzte ist nochmal mit feuer.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

@widder: Das ist Single-GPU WR  Wenn ich mit nicht irre von stuwi von der CeBit.

Schade mit der GTX. 
Dass die leute ausm Luxx immer so lange brauchen, um in ihre VThreads zu gucken..


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @widder: Das ist Single-GPU WR  Wenn ich mit nicht irre von stuwi von der CeBit.
> 
> Schade mit der GTX.
> Dass die leute ausm Luxx immer so lange brauchen, um in ihre VThreads zu gucken..


 
aso ... alter schwede


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Ja ich hab ein bisschen mit den Leuten von der ROG-Bühne geredet, die GTX580 lief glaub ich 1620MHz unter LN2 (782 stock)... Scheißkrasses Teil  Die hätten die aber einmal fast gekillt, weil der Pot von der Karte runtergesprungen ist im betrieb


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

1620mhz : 2= 810mhz ... das sind ja 2x gtx580 oc auf einen PCB


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Wieviel sollte ich dem Thermi/Fermi einer GTX460 unter Luft maximal an Spannung geben?
Vor allem das Vieh läuft Standart mit nur 0,95V und das OC, ich glaub, das sind bei Gigabyte stark selektierte Chips, im Bot sind auch die vorderen Ränge fast alle mit Gigabyte Karten:GeForce GTX 460 (256bit) videocard


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2011)

Also GTX590s fliegen bei 1,2V in die Luft^^ Aber ich denke 1,2V sind für ne 460er noch okay, bei 1,3V wäre unter Luft allerdings meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Aber ab da dürftest du sowieso mehr Kälte brauchen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> nicht ich  der Rang 137 im 03er ... 166 Punkte was ist denn das ...
> 
> --> Rang 137 --> HWBOT Hall Of Fame.


 
stimmerwinter mit ersten platz mit EINER karte. deine 155k punkte sind mit 2x570 gtx. er hat nur eine karte gehabt.

edit: eine seite übersehen und too late 

schnippeln gerade das vid zusammen.


----------



## Moose83 (2. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also GTX590s fliegen bei 1,2V in die Luft^^ Aber ich denke 1,2V sind für ne 460er noch okay, bei 1,3V wäre unter Luft allerdings meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Aber ab da dürftest du sowieso mehr Kälte brauchen.


 
Ohne Hardmod liegt das Maximum eh bei knapp über 1,2V, dauerhaft soll man ja Fermis nicht über 1,1V betreiben, erst mal schauen, ob sie über 1,1V noch skaliert, aber 930 Core bei unter 1,1V finde ich schon mal Hammer Ich glaub die Gigabyte 460er sind die Besten und die Kühlung ist der Hammer, selbst 100 Prozent finde ich leise.

Edit, wie bekomme ich den Rivatuner startklar mit ner GTX460, funzt irgendwie nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (2. April 2011)

So hier das Video. Im letzten Teil kann man sehen, dass warscheinlich noch der zweite Mosfet auch zerstört wurde.

YouTube - Sparcle 8800 GTX Mosfet Fail Teil I


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Lass mich raten, du bist der Typ, der da lötet


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2011)

Tja... Aber nen Versuch wars wert würd ich sagen  Hattet ihr gar nicht vor, nen Kühler da drauf zu machen?! 

Bei meiner ganz gut gehenden 7900GT ist auch einer explodiert, wenn ich rauskriege, was das für einer war, könnte ich die vllt auch noch wieder reparieren. 
Und ich hab festgestellt, meine 1950 Pro lässt sich auch ganz gut OCen... In vielen Reviews ging die Karte ohne Mods nicht mal über 600MHz GPU (580 stock), ich kann dagegen den 03er noch mit 662 laufen lassen. Punkte gabs nix, wegen Win7 und 8 Threads 

Gibt sogar ein YT-Video, wo einer zeigt, wie seine Karte 661/837 (exakt wie meine) ohne Mods läuft, quasi so ein Ultra-Exemplar^^

@Moose: Ja, sein Avatar hier hat ne ähnliche Frisur


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

Nein ich bin der gutaussehende andere typ, der vergessen hat den stromstecker dran zu machen 

gleich kommt noch teil 2, wo mosfet 2 abraucht.


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

wer ist der andere


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Jetzt wissen wir schon mal, wer Vaykir ist Aber echt mal, wer ist dann der andere?
Und, wie bekomme ich nun den Rivatuner startklar mit ner GTX460


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

> Jetzt wissen wir schon mal, wer Vaykir ist



die von der letzten bench session wissen das auch.

der andere ist mein kumpel. ich sage doch sogar zichmal seinen namen.


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

versuch es mit nvidiaInspetor


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> versuch es mit nvidiaInspetor


 
Meinst du mich? Geht da auch Lod?

Edit, unter XP gehts gar nicht!


----------



## OCPerformance (3. April 2011)

Ja geht


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2011)

Wieso unbedingt Riva, warum geht nicht auch der Afterburner? Der basiert doch auch darauf


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

ja wenn er Hex kann


----------



## OCPerformance (3. April 2011)

naja nur bis zu einen besonderen Grad.


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

wie, ich komme bis lod 16 ( dank Alex)


----------



## OCPerformance (3. April 2011)

ich, dank dir und alex.  habs dann mal selber errechnet hat bisl gedauert bis ichs raus hatte, wie die da zwischen sind.


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

hier teil II:
YouTube - IMG 0883


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

What, ich weis, wie ich mit Lod umgehen muss, jedoch mit der 460 funzt der Rivatuner nicht Was kann ich machen, zumal es mit Afterburner nicht weiter geht


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

was meinst du, takt oder treiber


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Im Takt, zu mindest beim Ram, und der Afterburner kann halt keinen Lod


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

nvidiaInspetor , oder geht es damit nicht


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hier teil II:
> YouTube - IMG 0883


 
ich konnte fast den Rauch riechen   ... top , müßte mehr solcher ambitionierte Hardwareschrotter geben


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> nvidiaInspetor , oder geht es damit nicht



Keine Ahnung, unter XP läuft der irgendwie nicht Oder muss ich da noch was extra installieren?

Edit, unter 7 läuft der Inspaector, nur der Ram lässt sich noch weniger takten wie mit dem Afterburner! Brauche mehr wie 2340 MHz!


----------



## Turrican (3. April 2011)

damit der nvidia inspector unter win xp funktioniert muss min. das NET Framework pack 2.0 installiert sein.


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Ok, ändert aber nix an der Tatasache, das der Ram nicht höher geht, oder kann man da irgendwie auch die Taktraten freigeben?


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

hast du mal oben rechts Relock Max´ versucht ( bei mir geht es bis 3000 Mhz)


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Danke, das geht, also werde ich jetzt hier weiter machen Aber wie mach ich dann jetzt ohne Riva Lod?


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

neben Driver Version steht da so ein kleines Zeichen, geh da drauft , suche dann Basis LOD (glaube ich noch zu wissen)


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2011)

Ja, da kann ich aber nur Hex Werte eingeben, wie rechne ich das um?


----------



## Matti OC (3. April 2011)

bis lod 3 geht es so (andere Werte nur per PN)


----------



## blackbolt (3. April 2011)

*HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011*

warum kann ich das ergebniss nicht hochladen es ist doch eine sockel 479 cpu?????

Blackbolt's 1467.82 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron M 410 @ 1467.8MHz


----------



## Mega Rage (3. April 2011)

In dem Contest gehts doch um 3D Mark 01 oder?
Du hast ja nur CPU-Z gemacht.


----------



## blackbolt (3. April 2011)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> In dem Contest gehts doch um 3D Mark 01 oder?
> Du hast ja nur CPU-Z gemacht.


 
die cpuz soll doch nur zeigen das es eine sockel 479 cpu ist,du nase


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich konnte fast den Rauch riechen   ... top , müßte mehr solcher ambitionierte Hardwareschrotter geben


 
wir wollten danach aus den extrem langen 8800 gtx noch ne HTPC version machen die weniger strom verbraucht...
alles voll ernst beschreiben und so und dann trocken innen keller laufen, hebelschere aufmachen, grafikkarte drunter und 100 mm von der platine abschneiden


----------



## Lippokratis (3. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011*
> 
> warum kann ich das ergebniss nicht hochladen es ist doch eine sockel 479 cpu?????
> 
> Blackbolt's 1467.82 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron M 410 @ 1467.8MHz



Die erlaubten Prozessoren werden doch genannt. Celeron M410 hat zwar wie fast alle mobilen Intels den Sockel mit 479 Kontakten ist aber in dem Fall der Sockel M und nicht Sockel 479. Die beiden Sockel sind nicht fas gleiche. Sockel 479 sollte maximal Dothan.


----------



## blackbolt (3. April 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Die erlaubten Prozessoren werden doch genannt. Celeron M410 hat zwar wie fast alle mobilen Intels den Sockel mit 479 Kontakten ist aber in dem Fall der Sockel M und nicht Sockel 479. Die beiden Sockel sind nicht fas gleiche. Sockel 479 sollte maximal Dothan.


 
ah ok


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2011)

Okay, 8800GT mit Auras Kühler und GTX mit HR-03 sind auf dem Weg zu mir ^^ Jetzt fehlen noch die Bestätigungen  für die 4870, die zweite GTX@Wakü und die 4870x2, dann sollte ich eigentlich komplett sein 

Hoffe Malkav hat vMods parat 

@Vaykir: Das muss, wäre genial


----------



## Matti OC (4. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> die cpuz soll doch nur zeigen das es eine sockel 479 cpu ist,du nase



HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011

sorry, dass ich dich da weg gehauen habe 

hier ohne last, mit last ca -45 Grad  lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (4. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011
> 
> sorry, dass ich dich da weg gehauen habe
> 
> hier ohne last, mit last ca -45 Grad  lg Matti


 
nicht schlimm
ich freu mich schon auf die kokü
hoffe sie kommt ohne schaden bei mir an


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

@masterchief79
nene, ich will die noch verkaufen bei ebay. auch wenn sie absolut mega tot ist. die bekommst net mehr zum laufen, denke ich^^

@ matti
das aber ne ziemlich kalte kühlung. is das noch ne SS oder schon cascade?


edit:
mein selfmade cpu pot rev. 0.1 ist endlich fertig.
die prototyp version aus alu, aber für die erste session sollte es reichen ^^
bilder folgen...
und sei hier schonmal gesagt, dass ich mich habe von otterauge inspirieren lassen, nicht dass nachher da große geflame losgeht 
irgend nen ansatz braucht man halt, nä?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2011)

@Vaykir: Ne ich meine die HTPC Version muss noch  Und auf eBay wirste vllt noch 10-15€+Versand bekommen, auch wenn die das halt nicht wert ist  Wo man funktionierende GTXs schon mit HR-03 Plus schon für 32 inkl. bekommt... 

Liste an meinen Grakas für die Session mal geupdatet, voraussichtlich wird die so aussehen:


HD5970
HD4870x2
X1950 Pro
GTX260 216 SP
8800GTX @HR-03
8800GTX @Wakü
8800GTS 640MB @Wakü
8800GTS 320MB @Accelero S1
8800GT @Auras Fridge
7950GT (ein Mosfet hochgegangen)
7600GT (Bildfehler, glaube nicht, dass die noch läuft)



HD4870
HD5770
-> letztere nur wenn ich drankomme, was noch nicht gesagt ist


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

nene ich schneid da nix ab, vergiss es 
aber die idee setzte ich sicher nochmal irgendwann um, wenns ne karte richtig zerfetzt! vllt hab ich bis zur session schon das galaxy S2, dann können wa sogar super vids machen. ansonsten muss der typ von dem video nochmal herkommen und filmen ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2011)

Ich hätt nen iPod Touch 4G mit Cam^^ Der kann auch HD und die Videos sind eigentlich durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

ja sauber 
die vids von der grafikkarten löt und kaputt mach session am samstag waren iphone 4 videos^^

hier pics vom pot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mit armaflex drumrum dürfte das mit den maßen eigl ziemlich gut geschätzt sein 
bin mal gespannt ob ich die gpu pots noch bis juni hinbekomme.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2011)

Sieht doch schonmal ganz nett aus, wenn du ihn aus Kupfer hinkriegst, hat der auch genug Masse für LN2  Mein DICE-Pot würde dagegen ziemlich schmächtig wirken ^^ Auch wenn der aus Kupfer ist.
Sieht vllt nur so aus, aber ist nicht die Kante für die Halterungen ein bisschen hoch angesetzt?


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

nö, eher zu tief 
auf der session im dezember '10 hab ich eien gehabt, da kam das ding oben drauf. müssen halt die geindestangen lang genug sein.

die masse hat übrigends absolut rein gar nix mit der tauglichkeit für ln2 zu tun. geht eher um die wärmeleitfähigkeit (lambda).
al hat "nur" 204 W/(m*K)
cu hingegen hat 384 W/(m*K)

als vergleich:
unlegierter stahl hat gerade mal 50 W/(m*K)

die besten wärmefuzzis sind übrigends diamant mit 2300 und kohlenstoffnanoröhren mit 6000 W/(m*K).
silber liegt bei ca 420. jetzt weiste auch warum wärmeleitpaste aus fast 100% silber besteht.


----------



## blackbolt (4. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> @ matti
> das aber ne ziemlich kalte kühlung. is das noch ne SS oder schon cascade?


 
nee das ist die vapochill ls die ich dem matti abgekauft habe
dann geht es bei mir richtig los

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

ah, dann kannste die kühltruhe ja endlich wieder mit pommes, cordon bleu, hänchen, pizzen und eis füllen


----------



## blackbolt (4. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ah, dann kannste die kühltruhe ja endlich wieder mit pommes, cordon bleu, hänchen, pizzen und eis füllen


 
genau frau hatte auch schon gemeint das sie die truhe gerne wieder benutzen würde


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2011)

@Vaykir: Doch, ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert, es wird einfach mehr Kupfer kaltgemacht durch das LN2. Dadurch kann es sich auch nicht so schnell wieder erhitzen (quasi Trägheit bei der Erwärmung). Und dadurch hat man stabilere Temperaturen durch das LN2, auch über längere Runs.
Würde ich LN2 in meinen DICE-Pot kippen, der wirklich nicht besonders viel Masse besitzt, wäre ich statt bei -190° am Ende von wPrime 1024M sagen wir mal, bei vllt -130° oder so. Pots mit mehr Masse würden das sicherlich bei -170 hinkriegen


----------



## Vaykir (4. April 2011)

hmm ne, also da würde ich meinem gefühl mal nachgeben und sagen, das is falsch 

der zusammenhang zwischen masse und kühlung will mir noch net einleuchten. zum mindest nicht mit deiner erklärung.


----------



## 8ykrid (5. April 2011)

alle nehmen Kupfer die ganz oben sind das sollte reichen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. April 2011)

Obwohl du natürlich recht hast, muss ich jetzt einfach den Elternspruch schlechthin bringen : "wenn alle von einer Klippe springen, springst du dann auch "


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hmm ne, also da würde ich meinem gefühl mal nachgeben und sagen, das is falsch
> 
> der zusammenhang zwischen masse und kühlung will mir noch net einleuchten. zum mindest nicht mit deiner erklärung.


Frag mal der8auer der erklärt dir das richtig 

@hardware-fanatiker: Lemminge mit Gruppenzwang


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2011)

Ich vermute mal der wird mir auch sagen, was ich schon erklärt habe:
das liegt an der wärmeleitfähigkeit von kupfer und nicht an der masse.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> der zusammenhang zwischen masse und kühlung will mir noch net einleuchten. zum mindest nicht mit deiner erklärung.


 
Die Masse dient als Puffer bei Temperaturschwankungen. (Massen sind immer Speicher in einem System) Dieser Puffer wird durch die Wärmekapazität des Stoffes bestimmt. Kupfer hat eine hohe Wärmekapazität bezogen auf das Volumen, das heißt man braucht eine hohe Energiemenge um ein Volumeneinheit um 1°C zu erwärmen. Die Kapazität von Alu ist zwar höher bezogen auf die Masse, aber die Dichte ist geringer, daher müsste man einen größere Volumen benötigen um auf eine ähnliche Pufferwirkung zu kommen. Kupfer ist daher das sinnvollere Material zu mal irgendwann auch die Dicke vom Material zu Problemen führt hinsichtlich Wärmeleitung.

Deine Wärmeleitfähigkeit gilt nur für den Transport der Wärme im Stoff. Das ist natürlich auch höher besser, da dann eine höhere Energiemenge durch das Metall geleitet werden kann. Wichtiger ist noch der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, der angibt wie gut die Übertragung zw. Stoffen ist.

Ich hoffe alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt. Für weitere Erklärungen würde ich auch Thermodynamikbücher verweisen.


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2011)

...was aber wiederum auch bedeutet, dass man bei nem CB und nem kupferpot wesentlich länger warten muss, weil das kupfer länger zum aufwärmen braucht (da es die kälte esser und länger speichert).
das ganze klingt schon viel logischer 
danke lippo.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. April 2011)

Es braucht auch länger zum abkühlen, ist klar  Das heißt, bis du erstmal bei -190° bist, dauert es auch ne ganze Weile. Zum Aufwärmen nimmste nen Bunsenbrenner und gut ist 

PS: X1950 Pro hat jetzt auch endlich nen vMod... Mann war das ein Krampf, den dadraufzukriegen. Karte hat zwar jetzt 1,45V statt 1,37V wie geplant, weil mir ein Widerstand abgegangen ist, aber macht ja och nix 

//Aber shit, ich brauch ne bessere Spawa-Kühlung. 120° nach nem AM3... oO


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2011)

hol dir den MK-13, da sind ganz viele passivkühler bei für ram und anderen gedöns.

so komplett umsütaktion zu ende: 980x, r3e, 5870 und die komplette wakü raus und das 890FXA-GD70 mit nem X4 955 BE rein + GTX 260 AMP2 von Zotac.
und dank lüftersteuerung auch super leise. das erste mal seit über einem jahr, dass ich mein gehäuse mal wieder komplett zu habe. voll schick^^

hey masterchief, morgen is west end party inna uni bielefeld. bist dabei?^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. April 2011)

Kriege jetzt den Auras Fridge und den Thermalright HR-03 Plus, nur die Spawas sind saublöd angeordnet, kaum 2mm drumrum sind schon wieder Widerstände, die natürlich ein paar Millimeter höher sein müssen... Also is echt schwierig da was draufzufummeln.
Außerdem ist die Karte echt komisch: Mit 1,45V und 130° Spawa Temp läuft sie, aber sobald ich nen besseren Kühler draufmache -> kein bild mehr... Bisher hab ich sie noch nicht wieder zu nem Bild überreden können, muss den Mod nochmal runtermachen.

@Party: Naja Uni Bielefeld ist schon wieder ein Stück ^^ Und weder werden die Leute in meinem Alter sein, noch kenn ich da irgendeinen, also bleib ich morgen zu hause


----------



## theLamer (5. April 2011)

@ Alu-Pot DIskussion: Hab nen ALU-GPU-Pot siehe hier (Score is schlecht, liegt aber an der CPU)... GLAUBT einfach dass Alu kompletter Bullshit ist für Extreme-OC!
Man ist nur am LN2 nachkippen und kommt nichtmal wirklich unter -150°C... macht es einfach mal. Werdet es nie wieder machen... für alle die es nich glauben.
Man merkt den Unterschied zwischen Kupfer und Alu immens!
Glaube User "Contact" hat auch mal LN2 und ALU-Pot für CPU ausprobiert - und das ging auch mal gar nicht klar... vor allem weil er Phenomm II gebencht hat


----------



## Vaykir (5. April 2011)

jau dsa alu dazu nicht taugt is klar 
war ja auch nur nen modell, was gebaut wurde um zu gucken ob die maße stimmen etc, bevor man das teure kupfer versaut.

phenom wird ganz schön warm. ohne oc gammelt der schon bei 70°C unter last rum (dragon age 2). naja hab auch nur 3 lüfter drinne atm. einer für die graka, einer für die cpu und einer der oben raus pustet 

ok merker setzten: niemals nen einzelnen lüfter zum saugen an den kühlturm packen. pusten ist (jedenfalls in dieser hinsicht) wesentlich besser.
meine güte, wann hatte ich das letzte mal ne luftkühlung. muss jahrhunderte her sein.


----------



## Matti OC (6. April 2011)

mh, Sockel 370 mal getestet , Matti OC's 5620 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 3 Ti200 64MB @ 210/490MHz


HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011

ich hab noch 39 weitere AGP Karten  da muss doch bestimmt noch was schnelleres bei sein 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (6. April 2011)

naja die gf3 ti 200 gehörte ja nun auch wirklich nicht zu den schnellsten


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. April 2011)

YouTube - AMD Radeon PSA: How to have "the talk"


----------



## theLamer (6. April 2011)

So schlecht und nerdig wie das gemacht ist isses fast schon wieder gut... aber nur fast. Kurz gesagt: WTF?!


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. April 2011)

Ich finds geil


----------



## Vaykir (6. April 2011)

oh man... wer sich sowas wieder ausgedacht hat -.-


----------



## Freakezoit (6. April 2011)

Matti das ist nicht dein ernst mach doch mal nen Mod an der ollen Ti 200 dann geht da auch was


----------



## Vaykir (6. April 2011)

puh wird echt mal wieder dringend zeit nen paar globals zu machen.
die gehn ja schneller wieder weg, als man hutzifutzi sagen kann.


----------



## Matti OC (7. April 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Matti das ist nicht dein ernst mach doch mal nen Mod an der ollen Ti 200 dann geht da auch was


 
war doch nur ein test, aber das Mainboard geht recht gut  ich hatte nicht mal mehr Vcore gegeben, alles default ausser FSB.
Lippo hat aber eine fette Score vorgegeben 

lg Matti


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

Mein 1. Pokal 

widder0815's 4344 marks 3DMark11 - Extreme run with 2x GeForce GTX 570 @ 973/1112MHz

und Global 10th

Ab wann gibt es im Mark11 Punkte ? ab 100 Poster ?


----------



## Lippokratis (7. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:
			
		

> Lippo hat aber eine fette Score vorgegeben
> lg Matti


 
da ist ja noch alles @stock. ein bisschen mehr hab ich noch auf der platte, aber das ist total cpu limitiert. mal ne frage läuft 01 mit 2 CPUs besser



widder0815 schrieb:


> Mein 1. Pokal
> 
> widder0815's 4344 marks 3DMark11 - Extreme run with 2x GeForce GTX 570 @ 973/1112MHz
> 
> ...


 
schönes Ergebnis. Der Benchmark wird sicherlich über kurz oder lang auch Punkte abgeben. Das entscheiden die HWBot Leute.


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> schönes Ergebnis. Der Benchmark wird sicherlich über kurz oder lang auch Punkte abgeben. Das entscheiden die HWBot Leute.



THX ... und ich hoffe es mal .


----------



## Freakezoit (7. April 2011)

@ Lippo theoretisch sollten 2 cpu`s schneller sein , also dual sockel


----------



## blackbolt (7. April 2011)

hier habe ich eine neue s3 grafikeinheit die es im bot noch nicht gibt aber leider funtzt nur der 3dmark 99 und 2000

mfg stefan


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

Ich hab ebend erst gesehn das PCGH HW Bot Team auf dem *1. Platz* ist  (bin kein schneller ich weiß) ... Alter schwede ... was ist Passiert 

Ich erinnere mich noch (vor 2 Jahren) wo True richtig mit Benchen angefangen hatte da Hieß es noch -->  "Jungs Haltet den 18. Platz"


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2011)

@black: Hat aber ganz schöne Taktraten was  (jaja ich weiß auslesefehler^^)

@widder: Ja haben gut Zuwachs bekommen, z.B. von Matti, Rocco, marcus (wobei letzterer ja mit benchen aufhören wollte - schade) und noch etlichen anderen. Und auch viele andere haben ordentlich zugelegt 

PS: Grade bemerkt, dass meine 5970 für 24/7 stable auf 725/1000 bei 0,987V läuft, vllt geht noch weniger. Die verbraucht mittlerweile unter 200W und ist sogar relativ leise ^^ Max 76° unter Dauervolllast 4h lang, Lüfter max. 37%.


----------



## Turrican (7. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hier habe ich eine neue s3 grafikeinheit die es im bot noch nicht gibt aber leider funtzt nur der 3dmark 99 und 2000
> 
> mfg stefan


 hab die karte schon in die datenbank eingetragen.


----------



## 8ykrid (7. April 2011)

Hab mir noch ne SSD gekauft und nochmal gtestet und im Raid0 angetestet. gleich 3k meh im PC05>>8ykrid's 23067 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core i7 920 @ 4084MHz


----------



## Freakezoit (7. April 2011)

@ Blackbolt die karte sollte 3DM01 laufen , du wirst zwar nur um die 3xx punkte haben (default setting 1024x768 32Bit) aber gehn sollte es , hast du mal win 2000 treiber unter XP probiert ??
Das sollte auch gehn. 

Âèäåî íà áóêàõ (a57: ñðàâíåíèå ñêîðîñòè â òåñòå 3DMark) [1] - Êîíôåðåíöèÿ iXBT.com


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2011)

8ukrid: Braucht der 920er echt soo viel Saft? Bei dem Takt kann ich meinen bei 1,2V stundenlang primen... Aber trotzdem schoenes Ergebnis


----------



## 8ykrid (8. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 8ukrid: Braucht der 920er echt soo viel Saft? Bei dem Takt kann ich meinen bei 1,2V stundenlang primen... Aber trotzdem schoenes Ergebnis


 
Nee, brauch nicht. Hab nur fix im Bios auf 4Ghz hochgestellt. Hab mein schlaus Buch nicht da. Und bevor mir der bench abschmiert und ich 24:00 den rechner anfange zu verdreschen, hab ich die Spannungen a bissle höher gestellt. war eh nur zum testen. 

PS:Aber die 1,37 sind wirklich hoch. Habe ich selber gerade erst gesehen. Sind im Bios 1,375V.
Normalerweise brauch ich 1,28 mit HT und 1,25 ohne HT bei 4Ghz. Aber der 920 ist nicht so dolle. Macht nur 4,6 unter kaltem Wasser.


----------



## blackbolt (8. April 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> @ Blackbolt die karte sollte 3DM01 laufen , du wirst zwar nur um die 3xx punkte haben (default setting 1024x768 32Bit) aber gehn sollte es , hast du mal win 2000 treiber unter XP probiert ??
> Das sollte auch gehn.
> 
> Âèäåî íà áóêàõ (a57: ñðàâíåíèå ñêîðîñòè â òåñòå 3DMark) [1] - Êîíôåðåíöèÿ iXBT.com


 
also aquamark sagt mir das keine grafikkarte installiert sei und 3dmark01 irgendwas mit 3d error(schau heute aber nochmal genau)


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. April 2011)

Habe gerade meine 8800GTS 320MB bekommen, läuft bis jetzt komplett @stock mit 648MHz GPU durch den 03er. Gleich kommt Wakü und vMod drauf.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. April 2011)

A2 oder A3?


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. April 2011)

Ist (war -.-) ein A2...
Natürlich mal wieder typisch, ich brauch 2-3 Stunden zum Vortesten, vGPU und vMem Mod drauflöten und Wakü draufmachen, und dann will ich im ersten Bench mal einmal die Spawa-Temp mit meinem Thermometer nachmessen (halt sichergehen, dass die nicht zu heiß werden, weil der Kühler manchmal nicht richtig aufliegt), komme irgendwie an zwei Kontakte und der Spawa schmort durch 
Einmal 06 ist durchgelaufen danach dieser Mist. Kotzt mich grade richtig an.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. April 2011)

Wenn du noch eine andere (defekte) Karte hast kannst du versuchen den auszutauschen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. April 2011)

Hab ich, aber die oberste Schicht vom PCB löst sich schon ab wo der Spawa saß... Und wirklich gut drauf kriegen tut man den auch nicht, habs nach 2 Stunden nicht geschafft den auszutauschen.
-> -.-"


----------



## mAlkAv (8. April 2011)

Dann seh es mal so, mit einer A2 Karte hättest du sowieso nicht viel gerissen.
Eine externe Stromversorgung kann man aber immer noch benutzen


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. April 2011)

Naja mit meiner A2 640 habe ich auch über 100 Punkte gemacht^^ Die lief 702/1053 unter Wakü, was für über 20 Punkte pro Bench gereicht hat eigentlich. Und die besten Karten auf HWBot sind auch A2's, zumindest bei den 320ern, bei den anderen weiß ich grade nicht genau.

Wie meinst du das mit externer Stromversorgung? Hört sich irgendwie krank an


----------



## mAlkAv (9. April 2011)

Mag sein aber war das nicht die mit mehr Shadereinheiten?  Wenn dann richtig meinte ich.

Need zombie? Make yourself, some help arrive here - kingpincooling.com


----------



## blackbolt (9. April 2011)

! ! !Wichtig! ! !

muss für SS Kühlung beim Sockel 775 die Sockelmitte auch isoliert werden????

mfg stefan


----------



## OCPerformance (9. April 2011)

Klar.


----------



## blackbolt (9. April 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Klar.


 
wie dick sollte die iso  sein?????????????


----------



## mAlkAv (9. April 2011)

Mach doch einfach dünn Knetgummi rauf. Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt aber nie gemacht und keine Probleme gehabt mit Trockeneis.


----------



## fuzz3l (9. April 2011)

Ich habe das auch noch nie isoliert und nie Probleme gehabt. Weder unter SS noch unter LN2.


----------



## Turrican (9. April 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch noch nie isoliert und nie Probleme gehabt. Weder unter SS noch unter LN2.


 Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. April 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Mag sein aber war das nicht die mit mehr Shadereinheiten?  Wenn dann richtig meinte ich.
> 
> Need zombie? Make yourself, some help arrive here - kingpincooling.com


 
Nein, zum Glueck ne normale 320er mit 96 Shadern. Die andere hatte 640MB und 112 Shader. Die lebt zum Glueck noch ^^

Das mit den Zombies hoert sich interessant an, ich hab sowas schonmal von den Russen gelesen. Fehlt mir leider das KnowHow zu...


----------



## Mega Rage (9. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ! ! !Wichtig! ! !
> 
> muss für SS Kühlung beim Sockel 775 die Sockelmitte auch isoliert werden????
> 
> mfg stefan


 
Würd ich auf keinen Fall machen, wenn du Pech hast machst du beim rausziehen von der Knete den Sockel Kaputt. 
(stichwort: umgebogene Pins etc.)


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

hab die stelle auch nie isoliert... ok, dafür war das mainboard später auch schrott, aber durch ne andere defekte stelle


----------



## Matti OC (9. April 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.


 
ich hab da auch nie isoliert, max Siliconfett.

lg


----------



## 8ykrid (9. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ich hab da auch nie isoliert, max Siliconfett.
> 
> lg


 
Das krieg mal wieder raus Ist zwar wasserlöslich aber unter den Wasserhahn halten? und schrubben will ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt... .
So wie hier damals YouTube - Spaß mit der Geforce 8: Cascades mal anders


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

Ja geil^^
Verspritzungseffekt und echtzeittrocknung. herrlich!
aber hey, die karte war sauber 
ausprobieren würde ich das allerdings trotzdem nur mit ner kaputten^^


----------



## blackbolt (9. April 2011)

hier mein erster test mit meiner vapochill

Blackbolt's 5201.18 mhz CPU-Z run with Pentium 4 640 @ 5201.2MHz

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

bei wie viel grad minus?


PS: mein asus P5E3 Premium is da


----------



## blackbolt (9. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> bei wie viel grad minus?
> 
> 
> PS: mein asus P5E3 Premium is da


 
laut mainbord am anfang -48 auf der cpu nach 2std waren es noch -23

habe noch 23 sockel 775 cpus hier liegen


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

problem mit kondenswasser gehabt?
kannst mal nen pic von der iso machen?


----------



## theLamer (9. April 2011)

> PS: mein asus P5E3 Premium is da


Was noch eins?! Gib mal eins ab^^


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was noch eins?! Gib mal eins ab^^


 
ne is das selbe. hab jetzt erst geholt. vorher keine zeit gehabt. is sogar DS9G speicher bei oder wie der kack heist.


----------



## Matti OC (9. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> problem mit kondenswasser gehabt?
> kannst mal nen pic von der iso machen?



Hi, bei mir lieft die Vapo, mindestens immer 3 Wochen am Stück durch, mit einen E 8600 zwischen  5300- 5400 MHz nur für 3D / um das max der Grakas und Treiber zu finden.
Lass da vielleicht ein Tropfen gewesen sein, aber ich hab da so ein Mittel (vllt darf man hier keine Werbung machen), trotz Feuchtigkeit am Sockel läuft das Board ohne Probleme weiter.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2011)

aha, dann mach werbung inna PM


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ! ! !Wichtig! ! !
> 
> muss für SS Kühlung beim Sockel 775 die Sockelmitte auch isoliert werden????
> 
> mfg stefan


 
Ja ich isoliere den Sockel dort. Hatte im Sommer manchmal Probleme mit Kondenswasser wenn ich mit der SingleStage gebencht hatte. Seit dem fülle ich das mit Knetgummi aus.


----------



## OCPerformance (10. April 2011)

Hab auch schon Kondes da drin gehabt, EVGA 790i FTW Digital. Seit dem kommt auch bei mir Knetradierer rein.


----------



## DopeLex (11. April 2011)

Ich schneide mir Zewa zurecht und pack dann einfach ein paar Lagen da rein. Funzt auch einwandfrei und is nicht son Krampf wie mit Knete, wenn man die wieder raus machen will. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht für SS und Dice auch ne Kombination aus Zewa und Armaflex um stundenlang benchen zu können.


----------



## Vaykir (11. April 2011)

naja, aber knete machste einmal zu und reicht. warum rausmachen? siehste doch eh net.


----------



## OCPerformance (11. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> naja, aber knete machste einmal zu und reicht. warum rausmachen? siehste doch eh net.


 
Ich denke mal ich weiß warum, ist kaputt ==> kente raus zum einschicken sieht sonst bisl komisch aus.


----------



## DopeLex (11. April 2011)

So siehts nämlich mal aus.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. April 2011)

Kurze Frage , warum sehe ich mit meiner 8800 GTS 640 absolut kein Land im 3DMark < 06 ?

Im 06er komm ich auf ~12 Punkte was ich für 7,5€ + Backofenmissbrauch auch in Ordnung finde , aber bei 03 u. 05 habe ich nicht den Hauch einer Chance trotz mehr Takt. 
Scheitert es da wirklich so an der relativ alten C2Q Platform ?

06
05
03

Bei der 8800 GTX war es ähnlich , allerdings gibt es da wesentlich bessere weshalb die wieder verkauft wird^^.


----------



## Lippokratis (11. April 2011)

kurz und knapp. ja der quad core ist nicht der bringer in 03 und 05. falls du einen schnelleren dual core core 2 hast ist der vorzuziehen im 03er. und versuch mal einen andere treiber 169.21 oder 190.62 oder 182.50. am besten guckst du mal welcher in den top 10 am meisten vertreten ist


----------



## Turrican (11. April 2011)

du brauchst da um einiges mehr cpu takt. 
ein 3.8ghz core 2 quad wird bei den benches nicht viel bringen. (außer eben beim 06er)

btw. ich hoffe die ausgelesene vcore im cpu-z stimmt nicht?


----------



## Ü50 (11. April 2011)

Wenn das stimmt, hält der Q nicht lange durch.


----------



## OCPerformance (11. April 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch irre,hab unterm Chiller 1,8v gegeben, aber 2 Volt sind sehr fett.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. April 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> du brauchst da um einiges mehr cpu takt.
> ein 3.8ghz core 2 quad wird bei den benches nicht viel bringen. (außer eben beim 06er)
> 
> btw. ich hoffe die ausgelesene vcore im cpu-z stimmt nicht?


 
Bringt Takt wirklich so viel ? Gerade der 03er ist doch eigentlich recht CPU-unabhängig?

Nein der V-Core stimmt natürlich nicht , aus irgendeinem Grund kann weder BIOS noch irgendein Tool richtige Spannungen auslesen. Ändert sich auch bei anderen CPUs nicht  Das Board scheint da irgendwie verbuggt zu sein.
Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig ^^



Lippokratis schrieb:


> kurz und knapp. ja der quad core ist nicht der bringer in 03 und 05. falls du einen schnelleren dual core core 2 hast ist der vorzuziehen im 03er. und versuch mal einen andere treiber 169.21 oder 190.62 oder 182.50. am besten guckst du mal welcher in den top 10 am meisten vertreten ist


 
Treiber haben nicht wirklich viel verändert , war eher auf die Messtoleranz zu schieben als auf die Treiber


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. April 2011)

So, hat jemand zufällig einen Rat parat wie ich dem 03er CF beibringen kann? 
Habe diese Betriebsysteme zur Hand: XP 32 sowie Win7 64(trotz aktiven CF keine Auswirkung), Vista64(mag er nicht starten)


----------



## Ü50 (11. April 2011)

Mit deinem 26 K ? Im 03 kann ich alle meine Karten vergessen warum das bei mir so ist, keine Ahnung. Egal welches Betr. Sys


----------



## mAlkAv (11. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So, hat jemand zufällig einen Rat parat wie ich dem 03er CF beibringen kann?
> Habe diese Betriebsysteme zur Hand: XP 32 sowie Win7 64(trotz aktiven CF keine Auswirkung), Vista64(mag er nicht starten)


 
Welche Karten hast du denn da und wie hast du CF aktiviert, im CCC?


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. April 2011)

Ich habe hier ein Gespann aus zweimal HD5870er, CF wurde u. ist im CCC aktiviert.
Unter Vista64 läuft auch alles tüffig, bis auf das sich der 03er nicht starten lässt.
XP 32 und Win7 64 bekommen vom CF aber nicht so wirklich viel mit, 06er zB. und alle anderen laufen immer wie mit einer Karte u. unter 7 spinnt auch der Vantage(das Wasser im ersten Test schwappt immer bis zur Decke und der Typ mit dem Jetski fährt in der Luft )


----------



## mAlkAv (12. April 2011)

Welche Fehelermeldung bringt der 3MD03 und hast du es mal ohne Systeminfo probiert? Ich hatte da auch schon ähnliche Probleme -> -nosysteminfo an den Dateipfad der Verknüpfung anhängen. Ansosten installier die ATI TrayTools und aktiviere CF darüber.


----------



## blackbolt (12. April 2011)

kleines update
die kokü rennt wie sau
habe in den letzten 2 tagen mit 3 cpus(sockel775)etwa 35 points gemachthabe noch 21 stück hier liegen
hier mal die besten ergebnisse wie ich finde(nicht unbedingt von den punkten)

hier platz 2 global im pcmark 04 (mit 1core)
Blackbolt's 9731 marks PCMark 2004 run with Pentium 4 641 @ 5840MHz

hier platz 24 global im pcmark 05 (mit 1core)
Blackbolt's 11850 marks PCMark 2005 run with Pentium 4 641 @ 5840MHz

mfg stefan
ps kondenswasser in der sockel mitte hatte ich biss jetzt noch nicht


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. April 2011)

uh, wir sind auffer main  ma gucken ob es nen merkbaren anstieg gibt.
Wäre ja praktisch wenn marcus_t bald geht.


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> uh, wir sind auffer main  ma gucken ob es nen merkbaren anstieg gibt.
> Wäre ja praktisch wenn marcus_t bald geht.


Hi,
muss ich das jetzt verstehen, du schreibst in Rätseln, warum sollte das praktisch sein, wenn marcus geht. 
-so richtig Aktiv sind doch bei HWbot nur um 15 Teammitglieder, oder wolltest du die 1500 Punkte von marcus dann gut machen.

ich find das gut, dass marcus seine Punkte bei uns Parkt.

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (12. April 2011)

Da kann ich Matti nur zustimmen 

Sowas muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. April 2011)

es ist nicht praktisch, das markus geht, sondern das falls die Punkte wegfallen wir durch den mainartikel vlt. ein paar neue bencher dazu bekommen. ich glaube so meinte es der hardware_fanatiker


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

Hi, es sind doch ein Paar dazu gekommen: 468 Mitglieder die Punkte zum Team beigesteuert haben

zB: s0rb's profile

s0rb und die anderen haben sich leider nicht vorgestellt.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. April 2011)

Wo sind wir denn auf der Main? Bin ich blind? ^^
Aber ja, gegenüber letzter Woche haben wir schon fast 1000 Punkte zugelegt


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

hardware-fanatic meinte das auch etwas anderes 

werbung auffer main => mehr leute => mehr punkte => ausgleich zu den fehlenden punkten, falls marcus geht.


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

ah, naja -etwas komisch ja er es schon geschrieben  

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (12. April 2011)

Matti, muss wohl an unserem Alter liegen. Ich habe es auch anders verstanden.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. April 2011)

ok muss ich zugeben, war blöd formuliert, sry.


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

oh man, was ne aktion. wakü von grafikkarte, mainboard und cpu abgebaut *OHNE *sie auseinander zu nehmen. das board hat min 50kilo gewogen 

hey, einer bock auf nen schnäppchen?:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-CPU-i7-260...puter_CPUs&hash=item1e618c0a04#ht_2787wt_1139

??


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> oh man, was ne aktion. wakü von grafikkarte, mainboard und cpu abgebaut *OHNE *sie auseinander zu nehmen. das board hat min 50kilo gewogen
> 
> hey, einer bock auf nen schnäppchen?:
> Intel CPU i7 2600K tray PC1155 8MB Cache 4x 3.4GHz 1155 | eBay
> ...


 Ach mann jetzt juckt mich der Finger wieder ^^

edit: Fehler beim Preis ? "EUR 164.109,24" das Komma passt nicht ganz ?


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

was denn? hast keine 160.000 euro über?
pff, als hardwarefreak muss man sowas immer in petto haben, falls eben solche schnäppchen auftauchen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was denn? hast keine 160.000 euro über?
> pff, als hardwarefreak muss man sowas immer in petto haben, falls eben solche schnäppchen auftauchen.


 
Nein hab ich nicht  Wie kann man sich derartig vertippen o.O


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

naja, wenn ich alles verkaufe, könnte ich mir grade so diese CPU leisten , vllt hat er noch ein MB, zu schnäppchen Preis 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich alles verkaufe, könnte ich mir grade so diese CPU leisten , vllt hat er noch ein MB, zu schnäppchen Preis
> 
> lg


 

ich hoffe du hast nen teures auto und nen haus, ansonsten solltest du die aussage auf gar keinen fall deiner frau zeigen


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

ich meinte nur meine HW


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

und dann kommst auf 160k euro.... hmm zeig mal nen pic von deiner sammlung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. April 2011)

Wird nicht einfach... Bis er das alles abgelichtet hat, brauch er die 160k€ bestimmt schon, um sich neue Speicherkarten für die Kamera zu kaufen  Dauert vermutlich ein bisschen, einen Flugzeughangar von innen zu fotografieren


----------



## s0rb (12. April 2011)

So , ich stell mich dann auch mal hier kurz vor. Komme ursprünglich vom HWOC - Forum / Team und wollt mich nun dem Überschwung von Matti etc. anschließen und her zu PCGH wandern. An sich ist nur dem hinzuzufügen das ich seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren , mit ner kleinen Pause,  mitm OC und Modding dabei bin und nu fleißig wieder einsteig.


----------



## Matti OC (12. April 2011)

nein Bilder gibt es nicht  -zutritt zum meinen Keller, haben nur wenige 

lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (12. April 2011)

Die einen haben Hardware für 160k....andere.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. April 2011)

You make my day.


----------



## blackbolt (13. April 2011)

s0rb schrieb:


> So , ich stell mich dann auch mal hier kurz vor. Komme ursprünglich vom HWOC - Forum / Team und wollt mich nun dem Überschwung von Matti etc. anschließen und her zu PCGH wandern. An sich ist nur dem hinzuzufügen das ich seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren , mit ner kleinen Pause,  mitm OC und Modding dabei bin und nu fleißig wieder einsteig.


 
dann sage ich doch mal willkommen im team


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2011)

Oh, ganz übersehen vor lauter Bier.
Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im Team.


----------



## Mega Rage (13. April 2011)

Herzlich Wilkommen im Team!


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. April 2011)

Herzlich willkommen s0rb! 
Teamzuwachs ist immer gern gesehen, schön dass du auch den Weg in unser Team (und in diesen Thread ) gefunden hast.
Auf frohes Benchen! 

PS: Grad meine 4870x2@Wakü bekommnen. Mit der SB sollte da eigentlich ein bissken was drin sein an Punkten. Dank VT1165 braucht man die ja nicht hardmodden, und OCP und OVP lassen sich auch per Schalter auf der Platine umgehen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

Willkommen im Team @ s0rb


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. April 2011)

Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich los?!?! 4870x2 ist tot... 
So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich benche ein paar Runs (ohne jegliche Modifikationen!), die Karte schmiert ab, ich starte neu und krieg einmal Bildfehler aufm Bootscreen und dann gar kein Bild mehr. Ist mir jetzt schon passiert mit 7600GT, 7950GT, X1950 Pro, 8800GTS 320 und jetzt der 4870x2. Alles innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen. 
Und ich kann mich auf den Kopf stellen, die Karten sind danach irreparabel tot.


----------



## mAlkAv (13. April 2011)

Also bei 5 toten Karten hätte ich mal überlegt ob es nicht am Netzteil oder vielleicht Mainboard liegt - kann eigentlich kein Zufall mehr sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. April 2011)

Naja das ist ja auch gleichzeitig meine Alltagsplattform und mit der 5970 läuft alles perfekt, schon seit 3-4 Monaten, auch mit OC (der Verbrauch lag bestimmt bei 400W+ auf der graka). Auch sonst keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

ich hätte jetzt irgendwie schiss um die teure 5970 

hast alle gebraucht gekauft? dann kanns doch auch sein, dass sie schon teildefekt waren. backofen getestet?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. April 2011)

Bei allen, ja. Nur die 7950GT war als teildefekt angegeben und die lief komischerweise am längsten einwandfrei ^^
Die 5970 hat noch Garantie, daher isses mir egal 

Das ist nämlich echt schade, die X1950 Pro war ne echt geile Karte und die 4870x2 machte auch 835/1000 ohne Mods, meine letzte schaffte nicht mal 810/980...

Werd jetzt erstmal versuchen die 4870x2 zu reklamieren. Hab aber entdeckt, dass beim Elko eine Lötstelle abgebrochen war. Hat sich jetzt erstmal nichts dran geändert, als ich die neu angelötet habe, aber vllt ändert sich ja was dran, wenn ich nen neuen drauf löte.
Drauf steht:


> 835
> SVP
> 180
> 16


Hab schon rausbekommen, dass diese "180" die wichtige Angabe sind quasi, aber hab grade keinen Ersatz da...

PS@Vaykir: Das dürfte dich freuen


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

mit bauteile ersetzen wär ich vorsichtig. hast ja gesehen was so mit der ein oder anderen 8800 gtx passiert


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2011)

s0rb schrieb:


> So , ich stell mich dann auch mal hier kurz vor. Komme ursprünglich vom HWOC - Forum / Team und wollt mich nun dem Überschwung von Matti etc. anschließen und her zu PCGH wandern. An sich ist nur dem hinzuzufügen das ich seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren , mit ner kleinen Pause,  mitm OC und Modding dabei bin und nu fleißig wieder einsteig.


 
Willkommen im Team


----------



## Matti OC (14. April 2011)

Hi, wieder zwei Neue bei @ PC Games Hardware besitzt 470 Mitglieder die Punkte zum Team beigesteuert haben., aber ka wer das ist 
Hat einer Info um wem es sich handelt, oder einfach hier mal -Hallo- schreiben 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. April 2011)

Alter Sandy und der 05er gehen ja mal richtig ab 
Knapp 14 Punkte @stock ^^


----------



## Vaykir (14. April 2011)

oh man, bald is benchtime!!
mein knetradiergummi is heute gekommen. faber castell is einfach das beste. danke nochmal @ roman für die empfehlung.
fehlt nurnoch die sinle stage und das reparierte R3E.


----------



## True Monkey (14. April 2011)

Eins meiner rampage ist aus der RMA zurück gekommen .....repariert 


Und gerade eben ASUS angeschrieben wie es sein kann das wenn ich drei Boards mit dem selben Fehler einschicke eins repariert wird ...eins wegen mechanischer Beschädigung abgelehnt wird und das dritte zurückkommt mit dem Hinweis das es in Ordnung ist obwohl es immer noch den Fehler hat 

Bin gespannt auf die Antwort 

ach ja ...der fehler der Boards war/ist das keine Nvidia Karten mehr im ersten slot starten ....ATI aber schon


----------



## blackbolt (15. April 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und gerade eben ASUS angeschrieben wie es sein kann das wenn ich drei Boards mit dem selben Fehler einschicke eins repariert wird ...eins wegen mechanischer Beschädigung abgelehnt wird und das dritte zurückkommt mit dem Hinweis das es in Ordnung ist obwohl es immer noch den Fehler hat



schon der hammer was sich firmen leisten


----------



## Matti OC (15. April 2011)

HI, ist ja echt ein komischer Fehler, im zweiten Slot laufen aber die Nv.  oder
lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eins meiner rampage ist aus der RMA zurück gekommen .....repariert
> 
> 
> Und gerade eben ASUS angeschrieben wie es sein kann das wenn ich drei Boards mit dem selben Fehler einschicke eins repariert wird ...eins wegen mechanischer Beschädigung abgelehnt wird und das dritte zurückkommt mit dem Hinweis das es in Ordnung ist obwohl es immer noch den Fehler hat
> ...


 
glaube die wissen manchmal selber nicht was sie schreiben/sagen


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ist ja echt ein komischer Fehler, im zweiten Slot laufen aber die Nv.  oder
> lg Matti


 
Jepp auf dem RIIIE schon ....auf meinen P6T7 Ws Supercomputer sind Slot 1-4 betroffen aber 3-7 funzt problemlos und beim Sabertooth der erste 

Und wie gesagt ATI funzen alle egal in welchen slots


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. April 2011)

Bis wie viel Takt gehen 8800GT normalerweise? Hab hier eine die läuft nur mit 663MHz GPU (600 stock), das kommt mir ziemlich wenig vor.
Und drauf sitzt schon ein Auras Fridge, der unter Furmark 39° Max-Temp macht.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. April 2011)

8800 gt ohne mods und mod bios sollte über 700 ohne probleme machen


----------



## Matti OC (15. April 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp auf dem RIIIE schon ....auf meinen P6T7 Ws Supercomputer sind Slot 1-4 betroffen aber 3-7 funzt problemlos und beim Sabertooth der erste
> 
> Und wie gesagt ATI funzen alle egal in welchen slots


 
HI,-mh- obwohl ATis´mehr Bootspannung brauchen, wo bei ich denke, dass es am NT liegen muss, oder!

Vorrausseztung ist natürlich das alle Pin im Slot ok sind. 
Dann gibt es noch eine möglichkeit, mal die Karten so abkleben das sie nur 8x gebunden sind.
Hört sich schwer an ist aber ganz einfach: 

http://media.bestofmicro.com/A/L/101469/original/pcie-slot-big.gif


lg Matti


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI,-mh- obwohl ATis´mehr Bootspannung brauchen, wo bei ich denke, dass es am NT liegen muss, oder!
> 
> Vorrausseztung ist natürlich das alle Pin im Slot ok sind.
> Dann gibt es noch eine möglichkeit, mal die Karten so abkleben das sie nur 8x gebunden sind.
> ...



Drei NT getestet 

ca 40 Karten ........ich habe alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft bevor ich die Boards eingeschickt habe.
Mein P6T7 WS hatte das selbe prob vor 10 monaten schon mal und da habe ich anstandslos sofort ein neues Board bekommen ....und genau bei dem versuchen die sich jetzt mit mechanischer Beschädigung heraus zureden beim selben Fehler (Angeblich vor dem slot Kratzer auf dem Board ,wen wundert das nachdem ich da ca 200x eine graka eingesteckt hatte )


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. April 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> 8800 gt ohne mods und mod bios sollte über 700 ohne probleme machen


Also 663 ist absolut Ende, da geht nix mehr. Shader machen auch nicht über 1800. :/ Und schon 1,17V statt 1,1V, weiß auch nicht warum, vermutlich wegen Eigendesign von Sparkle. Scheint ja mal ne Übergurke zu sein.
Wie gesagt GPU Temp lag zu jeder Zeit unter 40°.

Und mein Deluxe hier gibt auch so langsam den Geist auf... Der erste PCI-E Slot funktioniert nur noch manchmal, und die VRMs machen auch totalen Mist, ich brauche etwa 0,05V mehr für jeden Takt als der Vorbesitzer und statt bei 5,6 ist bei 5,2GHz Sense. Wird Zeit für den Umtausch...


----------



## blackbolt (16. April 2011)

die kokü ist einfach nur geil

*wPrime 1024m* - *26min 42sec 988ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4952MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*3.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi 32m* - *21min 33sec 531ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @5072MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*CPU-Z* - *5268.94 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @5268.9MHz)*4.2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *93.6 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4800MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*wPrime 32m* - *49sec 327ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @5007MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*5.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi* - *25sec 95ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @5127MHz)*3.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PiFast* - *42.66 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @5018MHz)*2.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PCMark 2005* - *10285 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4898MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1.5* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PCMark 2004* - *7737 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 531 @4898MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*wPrime 32m* - *1min 1sec 449ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5045MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*wPrime 1024m* - *32min 48sec 455ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5045MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PCMark 2005* - *9283 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @4880MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2*points
*PCMark 2004* - *7001 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @4930MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *76 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5030MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*SuperPi 32m* - *22min 33sec 281ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5106MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*0.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi* - *25sec 610ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5206MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*0.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PiFast* - *42.98 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5156.2MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*CPU-Z* - *5306.53 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 519k @5306.5MHz)*0.4* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PiFast* - *44.53 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5045MHz)*2.8*points
*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *98.2 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5045MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*wPrime 32m* - *49sec 62ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5045MHz)*3* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*wPrime 1024m* - *26min 12sec 677ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5045MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2.9* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi 32m* - *22min 10sec 93ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5156MHz)*2.1* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi* - *25sec 578ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5206MHz)*3.8* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*CPU-Z* - *5294.2 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @5294.2MHz)*2.4*points
*PCMark 2005* - *10204 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4905MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*3.2*points
*PCMark 2004* - *7827 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 524 @4905MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*wPrime 32m* - *55sec 583ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4653MHz)*2.8* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*wPrime 1024m* - *30min 3sec 222ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4602MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*2* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*SuperPi 32m* - *23min 21sec 734ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4663MHz)*1.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*SuperPi* - *26sec 938ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4744MHz)*2.6* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*PiFast* - *45.91 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4632MHz)*2.7* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PCMark 2005* - *10753 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4581MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*3* points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PCMark 2004* - *7484 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4561MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*CPU-Z* - *4866.78 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4866.8MHz)*2.7*
*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *90 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 520 @4581MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochmal vielen dank an dich matti 


mfg stefan


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (16. April 2011)

Kannste die kokü auch auf grakas schnallen? Denn deine grakas scheinen ja ordentlich punktepotenzial zu haben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. April 2011)

Generell geht das, man braucht eben nur die Halterungen.
Der vMod bei meiner Sparkle 8800GT scheint ganz schön was gebracht zu haben, vorher war 663/1066 absolut Schluss (eher 648), jetzt konnte ich grade mit 735/1145 den Vantage laufen lassen und ich denke nicht, dass da schon Ende ist. Und ich hab die Spannung erst von 1,17V auf 1,245V erhöht


----------



## Turrican (16. April 2011)

ich montiere die kühlung immer ganz brutal mit schraubzwingen.


----------



## Vaykir (16. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Generell geht das, man braucht eben nur die Halterungen.
> Der vMod bei meiner Sparkle 8800GT scheint ganz schön was gebracht zu haben, vorher war 663/1066 absolut Schluss (eher 648), jetzt konnte ich grade mit 735/1145 den Vantage laufen lassen und ich denke nicht, dass da schon Ende ist. Und ich hab die Spannung erst von 1,17V auf 1,245V erhöht


 
dann sei net son weichei und gib dem ding 1,4V man.
musst aber dann nen OCP mod drauf machen, sonst gibts grafikkarten absturz mit 0,0V

guck mal hier: Vaykir's 8469 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 821/1102MHz
stockkühlung mit 1,5V und OCP. temps bei guten 80°C


@ turrican
sauber  hauptsache brutal extrem, wa^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. April 2011)

Bin jetzt bei 1,46V, 54°C GPU Temp und 828MHz GPU Takt  Im Vantage hatte ich max. P8302, aber da waren auch noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft (778MHz). Hier mal 06er: Masterchief79's 19328 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 821/1145MHz
Die Shader scheinen allerdings bei 2052MHz (äquivalent zu 821MHz GPU) zuzumachen, aber macht nix, solange die GPU noch höher geht ^^ Und ansonsten fehlt einfach mehr Kälte.

OCP hatte ich noch nicht, auch nicht bei 1,56V, denke die hat Sparkle entweder anders hingedreht oder einfach ganz weggelassen


----------



## Vaykir (16. April 2011)

glück für dich 
die ergebnisse sehen doch auch schon viel besser aus.
und kälte gibts ja bald!


----------



## zøtac (16. April 2011)

Mhm was würdet ihr denn nem i7 2600k max. unter Luft geben zum Benchen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. April 2011)

So dass er nicht zu warm wird  Würde sagen wenn du das gekühlt kriegst um die 1,5V, "zu viel" geht eigentlich unter Luft nicht, weil er sich vorher abschaltet.

PS: Die GPU der 8800GT ist bei 837MHz am Ende, und das unter Luft  Sind auch "nur" 1,45V vGPU, mehr will ich den vollkommen ungekühlten Spawas nicht zumuten 
Ergebnisse bis jetzt:

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2156629_
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2156605_
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2156563_
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2156553_


----------



## 8ykrid (17. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hler-fuer-die-gtx280-gesucht.html#post2901342
Vllt hat ja einer was für mich^^

Tante edit

@masterchief
nice!


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. April 2011)

Danke 
Kommt auch auf jeden Fall noch mehr, solange mir die Karte nicht aus unerfindlichen Gründen (wie die letzten 5 -.-) abschmort. Aber erst brauch ich nen SB Board, was 5,5GHz+ macht. Und LN2 

Was deinen VThread betrifft hab hier grad aber leider nix rumliegen.


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

dann hol dir endlich das M4E.

ln2 von linde is mir btw zu teuer.
müssen wa nen anderen anbieter finden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2011)

Ja du bist gut M4E, hab kein Geld  Ich tausch jetzt erst das Deluxe um, wenn das nix bringt, hol ich mir nen Evo, das hat die besten Werte bei HWBot.


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

geh arbeiten. sind doch gerade osterferien, da solltest doch noch 200 euro besorgen können. Hehe


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. April 2011)

Ich werd nicht mehr mein ganzes Geld für HW ausgeben^^ Muss auch mal so langsam aufn Auto sparen. Und ich seh auch nicht ein, wozu ich ien M4E bräuchte.. 

// Grade noch ~17 Punkte im 01er und damit die 700 Punkt geknackt, es geht voran


----------



## DasRegal (19. April 2011)

Mir fehlen blos 0,05Sek zu Platz 1 im 3200+ Ranking. =/
dasregal's 35sec 485ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3082.1MHz
Ganz klar Platz 1: 
dasregal's 3266.6 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3266.6MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2011)

SuperPi lässt sich doch garantiert noch tweaken, ich mein mit über 300MHz mehr gegenüber dem ersten muss doch noch was gehen oO
Ansonsten nette Ergebnisse und nette CPU! 
----
Habe grade meine 8800GTX mit Thermalright HR-03+ bekommen, ******* wird das Ding heiß  Mit 2x120mm @stock schon 59° im Vantage... Zum Vergleich meine 8800GT kriegt @1,5V und 35% OC keine 55° drauf (Auras Fridge). Werde gleich mal die Kühler tauschen und gucken, ob mehr Kühlfläche was bringt, der Auras ist ein wahres Monster, hat ungefähr 1/3 mehr Fläche als die komplette 88er selber ^^

Hier noch die alten Benches mit der GT:
01er: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2157726_
00er: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2157718_
99er: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2157717_
AM3: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2157716_

Was kann ich an die GTX für Erwartungen stellen bei den Taktraten? Das ist ja ein ganz schön dicker Chip, der da hinterhängt, und lässt sich ja generell auch nicht so gut takten wie ne GTS, oder? Lief jetzt grade mit 648/972 durch den Vantage, inkl. Feature Tests.


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

die gehen gut auf kälte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2011)

Also 648/1053/1518 kann ich noch ganz normal zocken, ohne irgendwelche Probleme. 675/1053/1518 geben dann aber Bildfehler, also ist die GPU am Ende. Also -> vMod suchen ^^
Bei den Shadern geht aber noch was, die liefen auch noch mit 1674MHz ohne zu mucken.


----------



## Matti OC (19. April 2011)

Hi, 
Matti OC's 30046 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce GTS 250 @ 837/1311MHz

ich weiß, die kokü war etwas übertrieben, aber leider war mein Chiller eingefroren  (zu wenig last)

danke noch mal an Alex, für sein Mainboard 

Ich hab noch andere Dinge versucht:

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (19. April 2011)

schönes Ergebnis. Aber wie schon die Comments beim Ergebnis frage ich mich natürlich auch, ob das schon das Ende war. Ich schätze mal nicht


----------



## blackbolt (19. April 2011)

das hier war mal wieder eine richtig nette cpu celeron 331(2660MHz) auf 5603MHz
gebootet hat er noch mit 5100Mhz bei 1,6vcore

Blackbolt's 5603.6 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron LGA775 331 @ 5603.6MHz

und ich habe endlich mal den Karl(Turrican) im PCMark05 mit seinen i rams geschlagen war die letzten tage bei einigen cpus immer sehr knapp ,heute habe ich es geschafft 
*1.                             *                                  9055 marks                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          Blackbolt                                      Intel                                              Celeron LGA775 331                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       @5100MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             SS                                                                                                                                                     4.8                                                                                                                                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware
*2.                             *                                  9017 marks                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                          Turrican                                      Intel                                              Celeron LGA775 331                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       @5306MHz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Cascade                                                                                                                                                     3.5                                                                                                                                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Team OCX

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2011)

Werd denk ich auch mal Sockel A benchen... 

Mal vorsichtig angefragt, auch wenn hier nicht der MP ist - hätte wer Interesse an ner SS von Dimastech, 3/4PS Kompressor, Dimas Evaporator und längerer Saugleitung? Anfragen wenn dann bitte per PN.
@ blackbolt: Schöner Score!


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> hätte wer Interesse an ner SS von Dimastech, 3/4PS Kompressor, Dimas Evaporator und längerer Saugleitung? Anfragen wenn dann bitte per PN.


 
da kommste jetzt mit an, wo patrick meine SS bald fertig hat.... tz^^

@ amsterchief:
heir für deine 8800 gtx
The O/C Forums Volt Mod Database - Overclockers Forums


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> da kommste jetzt mit an, wo patrick meine SS bald fertig hat.... tz^^


 Ja fällt mir ja auch nicht gerade leicht das Ding wegzugeben...


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

warum tust du es dann?
geldnot?^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2011)

@Vaykir: Danke, aber hab schon nen anderen gefunden, den ich jetzt auch draufgelötet habe. Kann die Spannung auch wunderbar regeln, bringt nur leider absolut nichts  Die Grafikfehler im Vantage kommen immer noch an genau derselben Stelle und auch in anderen Benches läuft die Karte mit 675MHz GPU keine Sekunde länger als ohne Mod. vGPU 1,26V (load) -> 1,31V, vMem 2,22V (load) -> 2,26V.
GPU bleibt bei ~65° unter Volllast mit dem Thermalright.


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> warum tust du es dann?
> geldnot?^^


 Ich benutz das Ding einfach nicht genug und dafür ist mir dadrin dann doch zu viel Kapital gebunden.
Hätt ich jetzt ne riese Graka Sammlung... aber hab ich ja nich.
Das einzige was ich habe sind 40-50 Cedar Mills die mehr heizen als jeder i7 und die sich eh erst bei -185° wohl fühlen und viel Sockel A, was ich noch durchbenche damit.
Was soll das Teil dann rumstehen - hier sind genug Leute die damit viel mehr Punkte generieren können.


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

is was dran.
bin mal gespannt, wie lang ich meine halten kann 
denke ich werd jeden monat eine grafikkarte durchnudeln und dann wieder verscherbeln. dann rentiert sich das schon nach weniger als einem jahr^^


----------



## theLamer (19. April 2011)

Klar, wenn man nen gewisses Grundkapital hat, lohnt sich das schon. Als Student (impliziert deutlich überhöhten Bierkonsum etc.) kann man nunmal nicht allzu große Brötchen backen, zumal im Sommer auch ein Urlaub mit Kumpels geplant is der finanziert werden will usw.... Gibt ja auch nen nen Leben da draußen^^
Aber BTT.


----------



## blackbolt (20. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was soll das Teil dann rumstehen - hier sind genug Leute die damit viel mehr Punkte generieren können.


 
also ich habe mit meiner kokü in einer woche 140 points und etwa 45 medallien geholt

mfg stefan
ps ich schaue jetzt weiter dallas gegen portland(nba playoffs)


----------



## DasRegal (20. April 2011)

Sooo, ich war wieder fleißig. 
dasregal's 35sec 406ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3082MHz
dasregal's 28min 30sec 31ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3056.9MHz
dasregal's 54sec 328ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3069.6MHz
dasregal's 32min 48sec 985ms SuperPi 32m run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 2958.4MHz
dasregal's 4473 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon XP 3200+ @ 3006.9MHz


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also ich habe mit meiner kokü in einer woche 140 points und etwa 45 medallien geholt
> 
> mfg stefan
> ps ich schaue jetzt weiter dallas gegen portland(nba playoffs)


 
Hatte ich am Anfang auch, als ich meinen i7 920 samt Grakas noch hatte 
Aber iwann is das eben alles durchgebencht.
Fakt ist das Ding muss weg, wie gesagt wird zu wenig benutzt für meinen Geschmack.
Trotzdem sage ich mir, dass ich es nur an Teammitglieder weitergebe oder leute die ich gut/persönlich kenn.


----------



## Vaykir (20. April 2011)

jo, wenn man was nicht mehr oft nutzt, weg damit. falls man es später wieder braucht, kaufst halt was neues. das geld is ja nicht verschenkt. wenn man erstmal alles durchgebencht hat, dann verstaubt das ding halt mal schnell.

aber gute einstellung. vllt braucht masterchief ja son ding


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2011)

Er wirds mich dann ja wissen lassen


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. April 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, aber nein brauch ich nicht  Mit 5 775er CPUs und nem 2600K, der mit Kälte nichts anfangen kann, brauch ich wirklich keine SS ^^

Ab in den MP damit


----------



## 8ykrid (20. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hatte ich am Anfang auch, als ich meinen i7 920 samt Grakas noch hatte
> Aber iwann is das eben alles durchgebencht.
> Fakt ist das Ding muss weg, wie gesagt wird zu wenig benutzt für meinen Geschmack.
> Trotzdem sage ich mir, dass ich es nur an Teammitglieder weitergebe oder leute die ich gut/persönlich kenn.


 
Was soll das Ding denn kosten? Kälteleistung? Halterungen für welche Sockel/Grakas? Oder stehts schon im MP?

Grüßle 8ykrid


----------



## blackbolt (20. April 2011)

es geht vorran

hier mein 2 globaler pokal

Blackbolt's 198.4 MPT-score UCBench 2011 (beta) run with Celeron LGA775 440 @ 4156MHz
gold war leider nicht drinn(immer bluescreen)

so bin auch mittlerweile auf platz 20 der mitgliederrangliste 
und platz 16 in hardwarepoints

mfg stefan


----------



## Matti OC (20. April 2011)

HI, fettes Ding "Lippokratis" jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein guten 939 bencher 

leider läuft bei meinen 939 keine PCIe 2.0 Karte, halt VIA Chip 

HWBOT OC Challenge April 2011

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. April 2011)

Ja hammer Sachen habt ihr da hingekriegt, hatte theLamer nicht noch ein paar 939-Sys rumliegen?


----------



## Ü50 (20. April 2011)

Ich habe auch noch eins ASUS A8N 32 SLI Deluxe kann aber nicht damit umgehen deshalb ist das mein Int. PC. Wird jedoch umgebaut auf Ram I das habe ich ja auch noch hier rumliegen.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, fettes Ding "Lippokratis" jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein guten 939 bencher
> 
> leider läuft bei meinen 939 keine PCIe 2.0 Karte, halt VIA Chip
> 
> ...


 
ich hab einfach mal  nur das hochgeladen, was ich habe. bei Sockel A kommt sicherlich von "DasRegal" noch ein richtig dicker Score. Du hast ja sicherlich auch noch ein Backup für 478. Ich hab noch eins für 370. Fehlt echt nur noch ein 939 Bencher mit Kokü und einer 88xx oder GTx2XX Karte. Sockel 479 ist so eine Sache ohne Adapter und PCie Board geht da nichts mit dem vorderen Plätzen.

Vielleicht wird es ja mal was mit einer Challenge fürs Team.


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

939 sind die athlon 64 oder?

PS: ab sofort portal 2 süchtig... was für ein göttliches spiel.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. April 2011)

ja sockel 939 sind athlon64 oder eben opteron.


----------



## theLamer (21. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ja hammer Sachen habt ihr da hingekriegt, hatte theLamer nicht noch ein paar 939-Sys rumliegen?


 
Das hier - theLamer's 500.27 MHz Reference Clock run with LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D
Aber keine vernünftigen CPUs/Grakas


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

hmm son 939-prozessor hab ich nie gehabt. das war die ära wo ich von athlon 2500+ gleich auf Q6600 umgestiegen bin


----------



## Moose83 (22. April 2011)

Mich gibts auch noch, war für paar Wochen weg. Punkte kommen aktuell auch keine, werde jetzt erst mal benchen und die Punkte sammeln. Abgeloded wird dann später

P.S.,braucht jemand meinen 980X?

P.S. 2, ein 2600k mit 5,4GHz bei 1,52V ist unterwegs zu mir!


----------



## blackbolt (23. April 2011)

habe meinen pentium 4 `D´925 heute mal unter köku gebencht 
bei 1,552vcore ging er richtig gut

Blackbolt's 6300.01 mhz CPU-Z run with Pentium 4 'D' 925 @ 6300MHz

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (23. April 2011)

Nice Ich beschränke mich aktuell nur auf Grafikkarten zum benchen, die jetzt nur noch auf die Sandy B.... warten


----------



## Matti OC (23. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> habe meinen pentium 4 `D´925 heute mal unter köku gebencht
> bei 1,552vcore ging er richtig gut
> 
> Blackbolt's 6300.01 mhz CPU-Z run with Pentium 4 'D' 925 @ 6300MHz
> ...


 
 nah da brauchen aber einige schon LN2 und die liegen hinter dir  wie machst du das nur, ok dein 6600 Q ist wohl nicht der Hammer. 

lg


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2011)

blackbolt kämpft halt um jedes MHz 

PS: Komm nicht auf die Idee, den 641er unter Kokü zu testen, der is viel zu gut als dass er man ihn da abbauen lassen sollte


----------



## blackbolt (24. April 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> nah da brauchen aber einige schon LN2 und die liegen hinter dir  wie machst du das nur,
> 
> lg


 
ok der 925 hatte ja unter luft schon 5809 mhz geschafft,denke mal unter ln2 ist er aufjeden fall ein 7ghz kanidat gerade weil er ja für die 6300 nur 1,552 vcore braucht


----------



## Matti OC (24. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> blackbolt kämpft halt um jedes MHz
> 
> PS: Komm nicht auf die Idee, den 641er unter Kokü zu testen, der is viel zu gut als dass er man ihn da abbauen lassen sollte


 
hat er doch schon 

ich hab auch noch ein paar 775 wenn ich Zeit finde EVO+Mach II GT ( 133 laufen da auch drauf)
lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2011)

Hm hattes noch gar nicht gesehen... 6266 MHz... bei welcher Temperatur?


----------



## blackbolt (24. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hm hattes noch gar nicht gesehen... 6266 MHz... bei welcher Temperatur?


 
bei etwa ~-20 
wäre auch noch mehr drinn gewesen wollte ihn aber nicht zu sehr an den hörnern nehmen
der vcore ist auch nicht aussage kräftig da er die 6200mhz schon mit 1,6vcore schafft


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2011)

trau dich endlich und kauf nen ln2 pot. bei der nächse ln2 session musste einfach dabei sein. schon aus prinzip!


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> trau dich endlich und kauf nen ln2 pot. bei der nächse ln2 session musste einfach dabei sein. schon aus prinzip!


 

Genau das  Ich hab auch günstige


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2011)

apropos session, roman.
ist diesen sommer wieder was geplant?

andere frage:
woher beziehst du deine kupfer profile?


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> apropos session, roman.
> ist diesen sommer wieder was geplant?



Noch nicht. Weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses Jahr etwas mache



Vaykir schrieb:


> andere frage:
> woher beziehst du deine kupfer profile?



Eher "wo hast du bezogen"  Der Shop ist schon seit einigen Wochen oder Monaten down...

Habe schon länger nichts mehr gekauft da ich noch viel hier rumstehen hatte was ich gerade zu einer neuen Serie verarbeite.


----------



## Moose83 (24. April 2011)

Gut, das du noch welches hast, der Kupferpreis ist aktuell auf Rekordniveau, selbst aufm Schrott bekommt man 8 Euro pro Kilo


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2011)

apropos LN2, erwähnte ich, dass ich 100L LN2 für nächsten Freitag bestellt hab


----------



## Moose83 (24. April 2011)

Ja, jetzt eben Dann viel Erfolg beim Benchen.
Ich warte jetzt auf meinen Sandy+MB und dann werde ich auch eine Menge Punkte abladen, zumal alle Karten gemodded sind


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Gut, das du noch welches hast, der Kupferpreis ist aktuell auf Rekordniveau, selbst aufm Schrott bekommt man 8 Euro pro Kilo


 
Dann muss ich meines wohl bald mal abgeben. Habe sicherlich noch 10-15kg Späne hier rumliegen


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. April 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Eher "wo hast du bezogen"  Der Shop ist schon seit einigen Wochen oder Monaten down...


 

Hast du immer bei Wilms Metall Markt bestellt?


----------



## zcei (24. April 2011)

Also ich wäre stark für ne Session im Sommer, um mich hier nach langer Abstinenz und einem Wink mit der ganzen Scheune mal zurückzumelden^^

Hmm vll sollte ich dann auch mal ein wenig Schrott sammeln und verkaufen 
"wie leistet ihr euch eure ganze hardware?" - "schrott sammeln" 

@Lamer, zu schade, dass ich erst ab Sonntag wieder im Lande bin ;(


----------



## Moose83 (24. April 2011)

Das frage ich mich manchmal auch Gulfi kommt weg, Sandy kommt, und den Rest investiere ich in noch mehr Karten


----------



## derNetteMann (24. April 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> bei etwa ~-20 wäre auch noch mehr drinn gewesen wollte ihn aber nicht zu sehr an den hörnern nehmen
> der vcore ist auch nicht aussage kräftig da er die 6200mhz schon mit 1,6vcore schafft


 
Das ist echt ein guter  Wenn der keine 7ghz macht dann weiss ich auch net...


----------



## Moose83 (24. April 2011)

Ich seh gerade, du verkaufst einen 2600k, schade, hab gestern einen mit 5,45GHz unter Luft getestet, gekauft


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein guter  Wenn der keine 7ghz macht dann weiss ich auch net...


Werden wir ja Freitag sehen... da kommt das Ding bei mir unter den LN2-Pot 
(Kein HW-Sharing, sondern abgekauft)


----------



## derNetteMann (24. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Werden wir ja Freitag sehen... da kommt das Ding bei mir unter den LN2-Pot
> (Kein HW-Sharing, sondern abgekauft)


 
was zahlst du denn den L LN2?


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2011)

Das willst du gar nicht wissen... 
Für die 100l knapp unter 200€ mit Dewar leihen, Transport usw


----------



## zcei (24. April 2011)

Naja immernoch besser als Berlin mit den 3Euro/Liter ohne Dewar und Lieferung


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. April 2011)

Na dann gutes Gelingen @theLamer  Punkte braucht das Team! Hau rein und lass krachen  100l sind ja schon ne Hausnummer.

Werde nen Kollegen ausm Luxx mal fragen, ob wir nächste Woche noch was mit DICE veranstalten wollen. War eigentlich jetzt um den Dreh geplant. Haben zwar keine GPU Pots, aber dafür ein paar 775er CPUs, nen Rampage Formula und 1200er DDR2 von mir, und ein AM3 System und ein bisschen 775 von ihm und DICE und LN2 CPU Pots. 
Wenn wir nen RAID aus unseren C300ern hinkriegen wäre vllt auch im PC Mark was zu machen. Vielleicht kriegen wir auch noch GPU Pots geliehen, das wär ideal um die gemoddeten Karten mal vorzutesten für LN2 im Sommer (á la 6850, 4870, 8800GT, GTS, GTX, X1950 Pro, 4870x2 usw.)


----------



## theLamer (25. April 2011)

@ Masterchief79
Hm vlt sollt ich das nich so an die große Glocke hängen, nachher wirds peinlich wenn irgendwas schief geht 
Ich bench die 100l ja auch nicht alleine, sondern mit SuicidePhoenix ausm Luxx... hab heute gesehen dass er neben Boris in den Top 10 ist, krasse Leistung


----------



## blackbolt (25. April 2011)

!!! WICHTIG !!!

ich höre meinen Pentium D 925 unter volllast bei ~-20°C !!!!

es hört sich so an wie der datenkaudawelch auf ner datasette vom comodore c64????

und er wird immer heisser 

stirbt der prozzi oder was ist das????? 

mfg stefan


----------



## derNetteMann (25. April 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das willst du gar nicht wissen...
> Für die 100l knapp unter 200€ mit Dewar leihen, Transport usw


 
JA die Preise kenne ich. ist hier auch net günstiger. Wir haben hier noch einen in der nähe der will für die Dewar miete 85€ fürs wochenende. Der hat sie ja net mehr alle


----------



## theLamer (25. April 2011)

Normalerweise machen wir das auch anders und holen mit dem Auto LN2 von der TU Dresden... da zahlst für das LN2 insgesamt knapp über 50€? Weiß es nicht genau.
Problem is halt nur, dass wir im Moment keine kleinen Dewars haben (25l) die ins Auto passen, sondern nur große Rolldewars. Diesmal ists halt der saure Apfel.

@ blackbolt


blackbolt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass das arme Ding doch mal in Ruhe  
Wann kommt der LN2-Pot ins Haus? ^^


----------



## theLamer (25. April 2011)

wtf doppelpost... pls delete


----------



## Professor Frink (25. April 2011)

@ blackbolt

erstmal. LASS DAS DING IN RUHE ^^
Mach ihn aus und lass ihn ne Stunde stehen und denk mal nüchtern drüber nach 
Sicher dass das der Prozessor ist ? Wenn das klingt wie ne Datasette müssen es eig bewegliche Teile sein und die hat der Prozzi net...
Hör mal vorsichtig die andren Teile ab...


----------



## blackbolt (25. April 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> @ blackbolt
> 
> erstmal. LASS DAS DING IN RUHE ^^
> Mach ihn aus und lass ihn ne Stunde stehen und denk mal nüchtern drüber nach
> ...


 
ich habe ein sehr gutes gehör und es geh devinitiv vom processor aus

habe extra danach mit nen p4 640 getestet und es waren keine geräuche und die temps von der kokü waren auch in ordnung 

beim p4  d 925 sind die temps der koku in windeseile runtergegangen!!!!


----------



## fuzz3l (25. April 2011)

Ich würde auf die Kokü tippen, weil wenn die immer wärmer wurde, ist eine ungescheite Last drauf und das kann dann schonmal passieren 
Kann ich mit meiner Kokü auch provozieren


----------



## Freakezoit (26. April 2011)

*entstaub*

So damit mal wieder was passiert 

9600GT

3DM01

Freakezoit's 103055 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 9600 GT @ 940/1152MHz  (1st)

AM3

Freakezoit's 364202 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 9600 GT @ 940/1161MHz (5th)

3DM05

Freakezoit's 33952 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 9600 GT @ 940/1161MHz (3rd)

3DM06
Freakezoit's 18376 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 9600 GT @ 940/1161MHz (9th)

3DM03 konnte ich Knicken mit der Karte , ständig probleme mit der OCP trotz Vid mod (Selbst @ stock voltage)
Vantage werd ich wohl noch probieren , ansonsten würde ich gerne wissen was die jungs da im 3DM06 gemacht haben.
Hab alles vom BS über treiber , tweaks usw. probiert aber mir fehlen im ersten u. im zweiten test einfach 2-3 fps ka. was da nicht stimmt.
Sollte der bot mal ausm A..... kommen sollten die geposteten benches so 1xx p ergeben 
Schade die Gpu ist top aber des PCB bzw. Referenz design ist leider total fürn A...... !
Die karte packt mit wakü 886/1161/2300 - 2350mhz ohne mod. (def. Voltage laut vid ist 1.15v) 

Ich muss wohl mal nen kollegen auf die füße treten das der mir die gpu auf nen anderes PCB packt aber dann ist schicht im schacht


----------



## Moose83 (26. April 2011)

Frag doch mal MalkAv nach nem OCP, hab ich z.B. auf meinen 8800er Karten


----------



## Freakezoit (26. April 2011)

Ja schön und gut nur leider gibt es keinen der wirklich funktioniert , eigentlich soll man den umgehn können nur hat das bis jetzt keiner bei ner Ref. karte hinbekommen.


----------



## Moose83 (26. April 2011)

Das selbe Problem hab ich bei ner 8800GS von XFX im XFX Design, da hab ich auch noch keinen OCP


----------



## Freakezoit (26. April 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080719/PALiT_9600GSO_384MB_vGPU_OCP.jpg 

siehe :

How to: Vmod your 8800 GS/GT/GTS /9600 GS/GSO/GT - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

1. post unter dem bild der palit 9600GSO steht das der mod auch für die XFX karten sein soll , kannst ja mal gucken ob du den gleichen chip wie auf dem bild der 9600GSO hast


----------



## Moose83 (26. April 2011)

Werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen


----------



## mAlkAv (26. April 2011)

Die XFX sieht so aus: http://www.modlabs.net/sites/defaul...mbs/07_xfx_8800gt-8800gs-9600gso_vgpu-mod.jpg

@Freak
Die OCP ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei den 9600GTs allerdings hat die VID damit normalerweise nichts zu zun, das wäre die OVP.

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dir ja eine externe Stromversorgung basteln. Das werde ich demnächst auch bei einer (halb)defekten 9600GT im Referenzdesign machen ^^


----------



## Moose83 (26. April 2011)

Dann fällt dieser OCP definitiv weg


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2011)

So mit allen Punkten zusammen sind heute die 1K gefallen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (27. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So mit allen Punkten zusammen sind heute die 1K gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice


----------



## Ü50 (27. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So mit allen Punkten zusammen sind heute die 1K gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit. Bei der guten Ostsee Luft


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. April 2011)

MDTek - Core i5 2500K @ 7711.9MHz - 4min 24sec 352ms SuperPi 32m - hwbot.org

[x] Lächerlichster Fake-Score 2011


----------



## Lippokratis (28. April 2011)

ha wie billig gemacht. man sieht schön wie die 7 beim multi und bei der taktrate eingefügt wurden.und 24 schritte braucht der 32m. warum leute sowas machen? gleichen bannen von hwbot für immer.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. April 2011)

Lächerlich... Das krieg ich ja in 10 Sekunden mit MS Paint besser hin. Idiotisch.


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

hab den fehler gefunden:

100,3*77 = 7723,1 

spaß beiseite:
man sieht sogar, dass es 2 verschiedene siebenen sind. wie grottig


----------



## Ü50 (28. April 2011)

Es gibt ja User, die sind sich für nichts zu Schade. Die armen Lichter


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

Hey leute ich brauche mal kurz hilfe (oder mal wieder).

hab nen pentium 4 640  auf nen premium gepackt und wollte nun win7 64bit draufschustern. aber er meldet immer was vonwegen cpu nix 64bit kompatibel und dann wars das mit dem setup.
hab eben nochmal extra nachgeguckt und eigl sollte das ding 64bit modus haben.


----------



## theLamer (28. April 2011)

So, gerade nochmal 26 CPUs pretested. Insgesamt werd ich 10 CPUs von über 40 Stück testen, mal schauen was draus wird. Immerhin machen die alle 5 GHz bootup und mindestens 5,1 GHz CPU-Z unter Luft mit nicht aufgeschraubtem Alpenföhn Brocken (nur Eigengewicht) bei ca 24°C Umgebungstemperatur und ca. 1,45V VCore auf dem Commando.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Vaykir :

Was haste denn alles im bios vom premium eingestellt ?? 

Cpu ist laut Intel Ark. 64Bit fähig , sollte also von der seite keine probleme geben.
Org. win7 64bit oder mit vlite bearbeitet ??


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

default settings sind eingestellt.

mit nem celeron D 352 gehts problemlos.
kann sein, dass die pentium 4 cpu nen falsches stelpping hat, bzw nen altes?


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Nee eigentlich nicht alle sollen 64bit support haben, gute frage , hab mir schon die finger wund gegoogelt aber ich finde keinen mit dem problem in verbindung mit deiner Cpu. Hast du mal vista 64Bit probiert ??


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

jo hab mich auch eben tot gegoogled. finde auch nix 
bin halt nur auf die idee mit dem stepping gekommen. hab gerade mit dem celeron fertig installiert. mal gucken ob er hochfährt, wenn ich die cpu einfach wechsel.

vista 64bit könnte ich dann auch noch testen, aber nutzt man das überhaupt noch zum benchen?

PS: meine güte dauert die installation ohne ssd und 980x lange... das geht ja auf keine kuhhaut.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Hehe jup das dauert ein wenig (nimm dir nen Snicker`s wenn es mal wieder länger dauert )
Hab mal im bot geschaut , im PCmark05 haben viele Vista 32bit und Xp - 32Bit verwendet aber win7 - 64bit wohl eher keiner , gut ich hab es selbt noch net probiert hab hier noch nen P4 640 liegen Sollte es bei dir net klappen könnte ich (wenn du das möchtest das auchmal testen ) 

Ich hasse den bot man der is ja lahmer als ne 90 jährige ohne beine beim treppensteigen . Einfach nur zum


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

donnaschlotti. ich seh gerade, dass auf das board ja ddr3 ram kommt 
allerdings bräcuhte ich noch nen prog für windows OC... welches war das für asus boards? easy tune6?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. April 2011)

Also mit nem 641 bzw. 631 stellt das kein Problem da, kann man ohne weiteres den PCMark Vantage laufen lassen. Aber die 640er sind 90nm oder? Aber naja wenns schon mit nem C352 läuft... Ich würde mal im BIOS unter CPU Configuration gucken, ob da nicht irgendwie 64 Bit Support ausgestellt ist o.ä.

//E: Oh okay  Nimm SetFSB


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

das premium ist ja fast genau so zickig wie das rampage. stellst nur ein wert im bios um, schon funzen keine neustarts mehr -.-


----------



## theLamer (28. April 2011)

Aber wenn du die richtigen Settings hast, rockt es einfach nur 
Ähnlich wie das Classified


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Rampage oder Premium zickig , der ist gut wenn man weiß wie laufen die dinger wie butter 
Classi pffft. Das ding ist überhaupt keine zicke , ka. was alle damit immer machen ich zittiere mal OPB wenn man zuviel spielt brauch man sich nicht wundern weniger ist oft viel mehr.

Vaykir poste mal die bios settings und was für DDR3 verwendest du ?? D9GTR oder D9GTS oder olle normalo ddr3 ??


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

ich hab nur so standard settings wie usb ein, LAN aus, ahci an und so weiter eingestellt. im ai tweaker ist alles auf auto.
sobald ich speichere gehts einmal kurz an und dann komplett aus -.-

DDR3 ist micron D9GTS drauf, hab aber auch dom gt hier. orange oder schwarze bänke?


edit:
boar ich hab kein bock mehr.
stelle nur ein beknackten wert zurück und das board geht komplett aus. ich rede hier von standard dingen, die mit OC nix am hut haben.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Bänke sind mal egal , wenn du da rumspielst mitm C. 352 kann ich dir gut und gern sagen woran das liegt 

Am celly + dem board , da solltest du nur ram timings einstellen und cpu spannung den rest auf auto weil sonst -> no go (da FSB 133 cpu , die gehn zwar aber man muss ein paar sachen beachten, um gottes willen keinen FSB oder so einstellen . Dann haste wieder den selben Salat OC wenn dann nur über win.)

BSP : Freakezoit's 40sec 0ms SuperPi run with Celeron LGA775 335J @ 4301MHz 

Nur Ram settings & spannung den rest im windoof 

Wichtig is nur für deine GTS ram`s TRFC nicht unter 60 , es kann laufen aber führt beiden oft zu problemen , für GTR gilt TRFC 48

ich schau mal ob ich irgentwo noch nen Screen mit guten Ram settings finde , Domi Gt sind auch gut sollten auch ohne probleme 800 + Cl6 laufen  (bei denen solltest du aber 3rd Ram settings die dritte einstellung auf 3 stellen / mit niedriegeren settings dort liefen meine meist nicht oder total instabil.

Ja celly + X48 = mord & totschlag , hab leider schon ewigkeiten net mehr damit rumgespielt sonst könnte ich dir ausm stand sagen was du wie bei den dingern machen musst.


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

noch zum mitschreiben:

ich hab noch KEIN oc gemacht. AI tweaker steht absolut *alles!* auf Auto. restlos. ich will erstmal hinbekommen, dass ich ahci aktiv habe, dass die netzwerkarten und audio abgeschaltet sind, dass kein boot up logo auftaucht und so weiter. aber nichtmal das geht ja -.-

naja bin pennen. mach ich mir morgen abend gedanken drum...


----------



## Freakezoit (28. April 2011)

Jup du darfst eingentlich garnix außer den 2 settings ändern also auch den ahci kram net 
Bin mir da aber nicht mehr zu 100% sicher ist halt alles schon ein weilchen her. 


http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?p=109520#post109520

Mal wieder ein brennend heißes thema (April OC challenge) Am besten von anfang an lesen den thread dann versteht man auch meinen Post dazu besser.

Sowas zeigt mal wieder das Hwsharing allgegenwertig ist.

Es wird immer bunter , Mr.Scott hat zugegeben das er wusste was er tat als er für die OC challenge die karte eines kollegen gebencht hat und dafür sogar punkte im HWranking kassiert hat mit seinem kollegen zusammen. Und nun meint er alles wäre oky wenn er die scores neu eintragen lässt ohne punkte zu bekommen. Aber nicht mit mir und wenn ich jemanden dafür ganz böse auf die füße treten muss , er wusste was er gemacht hat. Und das sagt alles (berechnend) , bei sowas muss endlich auchmal im bot gnadenlos durchgegriffen werden.

Dazu kommt noch das er ja TeamCaptain ist und somit eine besondere plicht hat dafür zu sorgen das sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

moin, oder besser nabend.

das soll also heißen, dass ich bei dem board trotz der gefühlten 20 millarden einstellungen fast nix verändern darf?
oh man.... naja gerade sind nen celeron 430 und nen E8400 gekommen. neuer versuch 

als bencher solte man nicht nach 2 stunden aufgeben... sondern erst nach 200... und dann auch nur, wenn das board im arsch ist und verkokelt und zertrümmert in der ecke liegt.

das mit dem sharing is echt kacka.
aber ich verstehe das schon richtig, dass man ne cpu für 3d und ne graka für 2d teilen kann, weil ja beide so gut wie kein einfluss auf das ergebnis haben (ok im 01 siehst da etwas anders aus, aber ihr wisst was ich meine).


----------



## Freakezoit (29. April 2011)

Ja die sache ist halt er meint (Mr.Scott) das wenn er die beste HW nur für den Contest verwendet wäre es in ordnung was es ja auch vom standpunkt der Regeln wäre.
Wäre da nicht ein kleiner aber wichtiger unterschied da. Beide also der besitzer so wie Mr.Scott benchen die gleiche karte im gleichen Ranking egal ob contest oder nicht. Und beide erhalten dafür unabhängig vom kontest punkte im HWranking was laut den Regeln eindeutig HWsharing ist.

Ich zitiere mal Massman zu dem thema (was er mir per PM geantwortet hat im Hwbot forum).

Hey,

Thanks for the input. You're right, I think. I'll post in that thread later today clarify.

Thanks for the heads-up!

Soviel dazu aber einige leute bzw. die letzten poster scheinen die Sache einfach nicht zu kapieren Rofl XD 

Zu dem Premium das mit den Settings betrifft nur alte Celly`s bei allen anderen sollten keinerlei zicken zu erwarten sein beim verändern von Settings


----------



## Lippokratis (29. April 2011)

ja. die Rechtfertigung mit dem Contest ist Schwachsinn. Sharing ist Sharing egal ob es dafür viele oder wenig Punkte gibt. Beim Diebstahl ist es ja auch egal ob du einen Kaugummi klaust oder gleich 100 Millionen ist beides gegen das Gesetz.

bzw: vielleicht schlagen wie ja die CP Jungs mit fairen Mitteln beim Contest


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

mal ohne witz jetzt:
das rampage war schon zum haare ausreißen, aber das ding rennt wenigstens wenn es einmal an ist.
das premium raub mir echt den letzten nerv. neustarten wills überhaupt net. und zich andere sachen funzen auch nicht.
mal gucken obs mit dem E8400 geht.

edit:
so der P4 640 läuft definitiv nicht mit win7 64bit. hatte ihn gerade drinne und egal ob IDE/AHCI, win kackt beim bootvorgang ab. und dan läuft das mainboard wieder fein seine schleife, in der nix passiert.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. April 2011)

Geil ist ja mal der vorwurf ich würde damit aufn ersten im contest kommen bzw. mein team durch so eine aktion Nach vorne bringen wollen.
Nee Das mit dem Sharing ist halt leider grad wenn es um einen Contest geht nicht ganz klar geregelt.

1. Wenn wie in diesem fall einer besitzer ist punkte gemacht hat (im HWranking) der andere die Karte benutzt um Nur beim Contest teilzunehmen , dann muss er eines beachten.

2. Er muss beim Uploaden der Score nen Häckchen bei *Do NOT participate in hwbot rankings* setzen.

3. Dann ist es laut den Regeln erlaubt , natürlich rein als bencher nicht gern gesehn.

Das ganze würde dann in eine Grauzone wandern.
Aber dies ist hier nicht der fall , Mr.Scott hat in seinen post`s durchblicken lassen das er weiß was er gemacht hat.
Auf gut deutsch er hat es mit Vorsatz getan. 

@ Lippo so wie ich vermute hast du ja noch was , was uns wieder in die nähe des ersten platzes bringen würde ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (29. April 2011)

Jo. Ein kleinen Häkchen hätte gereicht auch wenn es dann trotzdem noch Sharing ist, weil es nun mal nicht seine Karte ist, aber eben ohne Punkte. Das einfachste und legalste wäre es, wenn er sein Board und CPU an Mr. Paco geschickt hätte. Aber so. Mal gucken wie HWBot Leute entscheiden, wird sicherlich/leider milde ausgehen. Noch mehr Motivation um classicplatform mit fairen Mitteln zu schlagen


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

also haltet mich für verrückt, aber mit dem E8400 rennt das ding als wenns kein morgen gäbe. geht ohne probleme. sogar der ram läuft auf seinen specs, die cpu sogar leicht übertaktet. p4 und cedar mills maka wohl net^^


----------



## Freakezoit (29. April 2011)

Jup lippo , ich hab da ja noch ne Große fliegenklatsche damit bring ich pieter schon dazu endlich mal seinen Mann zu stehn und die Regeln auch ohne rücksicht auf verluste durchzusetzen.

Ja Vaykir , des ganze liegt am X48 chipsatz , bei den einen Geht es bei dem anderen nicht. So richtig zu 100% kann man es nicht erklären.
Bsp: auf meinem alten RE liefen 65nm Celly`s aber keine 90nm, das premium was ich mal hatte da war es genau umgekehrt ka. warum.


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

auf meinem RE laufen auch keine Cedar mills. aufm premium schon 
ob 65 oder 90 weis ich net. werde mal gucken was der E8400 so macht.
was wäre nen guter anfang zum potential testen?


----------



## Freakezoit (29. April 2011)

E0 oder C0/C1 stepping ??
Beim E0 würd ich mal bei 4.5ghz anfangen wenn er 4.8ghz unter 1.5v macht also auch 3D sollte der noch gut luft nach oben haben , mein bester E8600 brauchte z.b. unter wasser 1.45v für 4.9ghz unter dice lief der 5.7ghz mit nur 1.65v 

FSB darfste nat. nicht vergessen z.b. 1.3v VTT und dann mal gucken wie hoch er geht und langsam bis 1.35v erhöhen geht er dann schon deutlich über 600 , also 620+ sollte der auch potential haben aber ne Garantie gibt es nicht , wie ich selbst schon festellen musste mit nem E8500 der mitm Boxed kühler schon 665 gepackt hat aber takt mäßig ab 5.5.ghz 0.1v für 100mhz geschluckt hat sprich 5.5ghz unter 1.7v aber nach oben raus war da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

ich teste gerade max fsb. die 533 macht erst schonmal mit 1,2V auffa NB und 1,3V fsb mit. das sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus. da hatte mein gigabyte schon das schnuppen bekommen.

ist E0, aber die wakü ist gerade im pöter und die SS kommt wohl erst nächste woche. luft trau ich mich net. da is nur nen mini boxed kühler drauf 


was ist eigl "FSB Strap to North Bridge" ?


----------



## Freakezoit (29. April 2011)

Joa mach ihn ruhe rennt dir ja net weg


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

550 FSB bei Fsb term. voltage 1,25V und NB voltage bei 1,42V.
cpu teste ich erstmal net, die wird bei 1,3V schon 70°C heiss


----------



## Turrican (29. April 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ja die sache ist halt er meint (Mr.Scott) das wenn er die beste HW nur für den Contest verwendet wäre es in ordnung was es ja auch vom standpunkt der Regeln wäre.
> Wäre da nicht ein kleiner aber wichtiger unterschied da. Beide also der besitzer so wie Mr.Scott benchen die gleiche karte im gleichen Ranking egal ob contest oder nicht. Und beide erhalten dafür unabhängig vom kontest punkte im HWranking was laut den Regeln eindeutig HWsharing ist.
> 
> Ich zitiere mal Massman zu dem thema (was er mir per PM geantwortet hat im Hwbot forum).
> ...


ja, mich kotzt der ganze sharing müll auch schon ordentlich an. derzeit gehts da täglich irgendwo zu. 
für die, die ihre hardware "ehrlich" kaufen ist das immer wie ein schlag ins gesicht.


----------



## Vaykir (29. April 2011)

boar kann sein, dass der E8400 bei 1,485V ganz schön warm wird (unter wasser)?
61°C idle, 84°C last.


kurzer pretest mit 1,485V im bios. 4500mhz bootup und bis 4850 MHz mit setfsb gekommen.
sieht wohl ganz gut aus 

Last-test kann ich nur mit prime benches machen, weil es nen 2D system windows ist.


----------



## Moose83 (29. April 2011)

Bei mir nicht, hab dem 1,6V unter Wasser gegeben, und term. Voltage über 1,4V, und die PLL auch noch ein bisschen hoch: Moose83's 5085.37 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 5085.4MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Mein E8400 damals ging bis 533MHz FSB (höher ging nicht, weil der Mem-Controller aufm Board einen weg hatte, und partout kein MHz über 1066 booten wollte).
Konnte 4800MHz bei 1,47V stabil benchen. Kam jedoch immer etwas auf die Wassertemp an. True hat mit DICE etwa 5550@1,63V rausgeholt 

Da fällt mir was ein,habe heute einen extrem komischen E8400 bei nem Freund getaktet, E0 Stepping _und 0,96V VID?!_ Coretemp, HW Monitor, CPUZ, AIDA, alle haben das angezeigt. Und es stimmte auch. Läuft jetzt 4GHz stabil bei 1,08V. 

@Vaykir: Wenn deiner ne niedrige VID hat, würde das die hohen Temps erklären.


----------



## blackbolt (30. April 2011)

meiner ist nur ein c0 stepping;(
aber zumindest bei minus graden aufm balkon im winter hat er das geschafft

Blackbolt's 4742.58 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 4742.6MHz

und heute kommt der mal unter die kokü mal schauen was drinn ist


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

meiner hat ne vid von 1.165 oder so. muss ich nachher mal die wakü checken. das wasser wurde auch gar nicht warm, selbst der kumpferblock auf der cpu war kalt. muss also was mit der WLP oder so zu tun haben. aber heute is lernen angesagt


----------



## theLamer (30. April 2011)

@ blackbolt: Schande über dich, der P4 641 macht gerade mal 7.2 GHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Aber du hast doch noch andere vielversprechende Exemplare da 

Habe ne 8800GTX bei der ein vMod keinen höheren Takt bringt, für ausreichend Kühlung ist in Form eines Thermalright HR-03+ gesorgt. Jemand Ideen?


----------



## Moose83 (30. April 2011)

OCP Mod löten vielleicht


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

oder wegschmeissen 
hauptsache du bekommst eine hin, sodass wir triple sli machen kännen.
welcher subvendor is das?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Wusste nicht, dass sich ein OCP Mod so äußert  Ja geb mir einen, dann mach ich den, ist Referenzdesign^^

@Vaykir: Ist von XFX 575M (also Standard)  Läuft aber 24/7 stable auf 648/1674/1080


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

ich hab auch 2 xfx hier


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Perfekt  Was laufen die denn so? Auch A2 Chip?


----------



## Freakezoit (30. April 2011)

8800GTX sind nur A2


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Ah k, hab eben einen etwas missverständlichen Post gelesen, aus dem hervorging, dass es noch 88GTS mit A1 Chip gab, bzw. dass die "neuen" A2 Chips der GTXer wärmer werden, und das würde ja irgendwie keinen Sinn machen wenn es nur A2 gibt. Naja weiß auch nicht, hab bis jetzt jedenfalls auch nur A2 gesehen.^^


----------



## Freakezoit (30. April 2011)

8800GTS 320/ 640 A2 stammen von der 8800GTX (also die Chips) , 8800GTS 320/ 640 A3 Von der 8800Ultra


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Das erklärt unter anderem, wieso die GTX so schlecht zu takten sind, wobei ich vermute, dass es bei den Ultras auch nicht viel besser aussieht... Naja egal, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Freakezoit (30. April 2011)

Nöp Also ne gute GTX macht ohne mod rund 675mhz Gpu ,ne Ultra ca. 720 . Ne gute 8800GTS A2 macht auch so 675 , Ne A3 wiederum 700-720Mhz
Mit mod + Stock kühler waren bis jetzt meine Besten so : 8800GTS 320 A3 783Mhz Gpu / 8800 GTS 640 A2 720, 8800GTX 720, 8800Ultra 740Mhz.
Wobei auch bei den A3 karten müll mit bei sein kann , ich hatte auch mal ne 8800GTS 320 A3 die nicht mal mit mod über 700 ging.
Mit wakü sieht das ganze noch etwas besser aus (wenn man nen Chiller verwendet.)

So April Challenge ist vorbei :



 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware - *32 points*
 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Classicplatforms.com - *29 points*
 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Over_Pieces - *27 points*
 4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 crazypc.ro - *26 points*
 5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XTREME OC Team Bulgaria   - *19 points*
 6. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ragnarok - *11 points*
 7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PURE - *10 points*
 8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hardware Canucks - *8 points*
 9. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XtremeLabs.org - *8 points*
 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OC Forums - *8 points*
 11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Overclockers UK (OcUK) - *7 points*
 12. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AwardFabrik - *4 points*
 13. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Team OverclockingStation  - *4 points*
 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klan-Oc - *1 points*
 15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OCAlliance - *1 points*
Gute Arbeit Lippo & Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja... du 
Meine 640 GTS A2 macht mit Mod 702/1107, hat dafür aber 112 Shader statt 96 (wie der absolute restliche Großteil), was das ganze wieder wettmacht  Meine 320er GTS A2 hatte irgendwie 729/1080 mit Mod gemacht. Die GTX jetzt eben 648/1674/1080, das aber immerhin 24/7. Hm, hab ich eben ne durchschnittliche GTX^^ Dafür gehen eben die Shader recht geil.

Naja immerhin ging meine 8800GT auf 840/2102/1160 @Air ^^
Ach ja, und ich scheine im Gegenzug bei 775er CPUs irgendwie ein goldenes Händchen zu haben, alle die ich bis jetzt hatte waren mehr oder weniger überdurchschnittlich (E4300@3770@1,45V, E3400@4800@1,55V, E2160@3630@1,29V (stock), P4 631@5150MHz@1,44V, alles@Wakü mit ~28° WT).


----------



## blackbolt (1. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nöp Also ne gute GTX macht ohne mod rund 675mhz Gpu ,ne Ultra ca. 720 . Ne gute 8800GTS A2 macht auch so 675 , Ne A3 wiederum 700-720Mhz
> Mit mod + Stock kühler waren bis jetzt meine Besten so : 8800GTS 320 A3 783Mhz Gpu / 8800 GTS 640 A2 720, 8800GTX 720, 8800Ultra 740Mhz.
> Wobei auch bei den A3 karten müll mit bei sein kann , ich hatte auch mal ne 8800GTS 320 A3 die nicht mal mit mod über 700 ging.


 
also meine 88gts/gtx machen die taktraten ohne mods

*3DMark2001 SE* - *81759 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @720/1107/1782MHz)

*3DMark2001 SE* - *83839 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX @702/1116/1782MHz)

*3DMark2001 SE* - *80008 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @702/1080/1728MHz)

die kommen auch noch unter die Kokü

mfg stefan

ps habe gestern den e4300 unter der kokü gehabt
*CPU-Z* - *4025.59 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @4025.6MHz)

habe folgendes problem der hat mir mit 4025mhz gebootet aber sobalt ich nur ein mhz mit glockgen oder setfsb verändert habe egal ob hoch oder runter ist er mir abgeschmirt???
was kann das sein???


----------



## Matti OC (1. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So April Challenge ist vorbei :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HI, ein fettes danke an lippo  
Ich hatte nur noch Probleme mit Sockel 462, da lief nichts mehr mit AGP Karten 3.0, keine Ahnung ob es am Chip lag K333 oder am AGP Slot Pro (max 4x). Das Mainboard (EPOX EP-8K3A+) ist von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios ein Hammer.
Na ja, auf gehts, weiter gehts. 
Lippo neue Arbeit für uns: 
http://hwbot.org/competition/hoc_may11?tab=info

Sockel 604/3 hab ich hier 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So April Challenge ist vorbei :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke. War mal eine schöne Challenge wo man nicht die absolute Top Hardware brauchte. Schön ist das wir sogar 2 Stages gewonnen haben mit neuen Rekorden für die Sockel.



Matti OC schrieb:


> Lippo neue Arbeit für uns:
> HWBOT OC Challenge May 2011
> 
> Sockel 604/3 hab ich hier
> ...



Da kann ich nur mit Dual 370 dienen. Mal gucken was da raus kommt 
Falls Andere im Team ein Dual Sockel F (Roman  ), Dual Sockel 1366(Stephan ?), Dual Sockel 940 oder Dual Sockel A haben. Immer ran und benchen  




blackbolt schrieb:


> habe folgendes problem der hat mir mit  4025mhz gebootet aber sobald ich nur ein mhz mit glockgen oder setfsb  verändert habe egal ob hoch oder runter ist er mir abgeschmiert???
> was kann das sein???



klingt nach FSB Wall. Kannst ja mal mit kleineren Multi austesten ob du dann einen höheren FSB fahren kannst


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

@ masterchief
meine GTX ging auch net so toll, hab aber glaube kein vmod drauf gehabt:

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1096763_vaykir_3dmark06_geforce_8800_gtx_17742_marks

sicher bin ich mir da aber jetzt nicht mehr ^^

meine GTS haben nen A2 chip (die XFX) und nen A3 chip (gainward golden sample).


wobei mir die "rangfolge" 8800er noch net so ganz kalr wird.
aus dem eben geschrieben hab ich mir jetzt folgendes zusammengedichtet:

die 8800 gts sind aussortierte "schlechte" GTX
die ultras hingegen aussortierte "gute" gtx?
und die GT bekomme ich net ins bild. wobei ich glaube, dass das (wegen g92) eh andere chips sind und zwischen gtx und gts liegen.

bitte um korrektur^^

edit:
also vom may challange kenn ich mal nur sockel 1366 
von den anderen wusste ich netmal dass sie existieren.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> so der P4 640 läuft definitiv nicht mit win7 64bit. hatte ihn gerade drinne und egal ob IDE/AHCI, win kackt beim bootvorgang ab. und dan läuft das mainboard wieder fein seine schleife, in der nix passiert.


 
oha... um darauf nochmal zurückzukommen.... ich sehe gerade, dass es kein 640 ist, sondern ein 540 mit 3,2 GHz. das ding is wohl ne echte rarität. nur 54 einträge bei hwbot.
laufen tuts auf dem premium respektive win7 64bit trotzdem net. vllt schafft das rampage abhilfe.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> oha... um darauf nochmal zurückzukommen.... ich sehe gerade, dass es kein 640 ist, sondern ein 540 mit 3,2 GHz. das ding is wohl ne echte rarität. nur 54 einträge bei hwbot.
> laufen tuts auf dem premium respektive win7 64bit trotzdem net. vllt schafft das rampage abhilfe.


 
Der 540er hat keinen 64bit Befehlssatz Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 540/540J supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SL79M, SL7B8, SL7E5, SL7J7, SL7KC, SL7KL, SL7LA, SL7PN, SL88K, SL8K2, SL9C6) .


----------



## Matti OC (1. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich glaube nicht das dir da das Rampage weiter hilft 

@ Lippo, so ganz fair war das ja nicht von mir  Sockel 478 mit PCIe  R.I.P. Mainboard, ist leider in Rauch aufgegangen  sorry Alex 

Dual Sockel hat auch Barisan: 
Barisan's 47sec 609ms wPrime 32m run with 2x Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1728.8MHz
Barisan's 41sec 359ms wPrime 32m run with 2x Xeon 2.8Ghz (fsb533) @ 3207.3MHz

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Der 540er hat keinen 64bit Befehlssatz Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 540/540J supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SL79M, SL7B8, SL7E5, SL7J7, SL7KC, SL7KL, SL7LA, SL7PN, SL88K, SL8K2, SL9C6) .


 
hmm, das erklärt warum win7 net läuft 

muss ich mir wohl nen 32bit besorgen -.-


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2011)

Warum willste eigentlich unbedingt Win7? Wenns um den PC Mark geht, ist meistens Vista schneller.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

vista ist auch 64bit 
außerdem hab ich ne angepasste version von win7 gemacht. die gibts zwar nur nen paar zehntel im pi benchmark, aber besser als nix.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2011)

Von Vista gibts aber auch ne 32 Bit Version?! ^^
Frag mal Moose der wird dir einen erzählen vom PC Mark und Vista


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich glaube nicht das dir da das Rampage weiter hilft
> 
> @  Lippo, so ganz fair war das ja nicht von mir  Sockel 478 mit PCIe   R.I.P. Mainboard, ist leider in Rauch aufgegangen  sorry Alex



Ein P4GD1 mit Adapter wäre ja auch das gleiche gewesen. Gibt halt oft  solche Exoten. Aber schade um das schöne Intel Board mit ATI Chipsatz.



Matti OC schrieb:


> Dual Sockel hat auch Barisan:
> Barisan's  47sec 609ms wPrime 32m run with 2x Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1728.8MHz
> 
> lg Matti


 
Super dann fehlt ja vieleicht nur noch ein Dual Sockel 940 Board.



Vaykir schrieb:


> vista ist auch 64bit
> außerdem hab ich ne angepasste version von win7 gemacht. die gibts zwar nur nen paar zehntel im pi benchmark, aber besser als nix.


 
Win7 schnell im Superpi? Ist da nicht immer XP das schnellste? Zur Not hau dir mehrere Betriebssysteme auf die Festplatte. Meine Festplatten sind auch immer voll mit verschiedenen Systemen für die verschiedenen Boards


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

> Win7 schnell im Superpi? Ist da nicht immer XP das schnellste? Zur Not hau dir mehrere Betriebssysteme auf die Festplatte. Meine Festplatten sind auch immer voll mit verschiedenen Systemen für die verschiedenen Boards



ich rede allgemein von den pi benchmarks.
superpi ist xp von vorteil (da hab ich auch 32bit von). bei wprime und pifast sinds eher vista/7.
zum mindest was pers. erfahrung angeht.

mal davon abgesehen: hat einer nen modifiziertes xp iso?
das selber bauen dauert immer so lange


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2011)

Das wPrime nichts mit Pi zu tun hat sollte dir eigentlich schon der Name sagen und





Vaykir schrieb:


> [..] im pi benchmark [..]


ist auch nicht unbedingt die Mehrzahl.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vaykir schrieb:


> das selber bauen dauert immer so lange



Von nichts kommt nichts...


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, bei mir lief XP absolut am besten unter wPrime. Ist ja auch irgendwie klar, dass das System schneller ist, wenn man nur 15 Prozesse am Laufen hat anstatt gute 40-50 wie bei Vista.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2011)

Das liegt wohl eher an der besseren Mehrkernunterstützung der neueren Betriebssysteme. Die Dienste haben keinen allzu großen Einfluss bei wPrime.
Kommt wie immer aufs System an, mit S1155 benutzt fast niemand Vista/Ser08/Win7


----------



## blackbolt (1. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, bei mir lief XP absolut am besten unter wPrime. Ist ja auch irgendwie klar, dass das System schneller ist, wenn man nur 15 Prozesse am Laufen hat anstatt gute 40-50 wie bei Vista.


 
superpi klar xp
pifast läuft bei mir unter xp auch extrem gut
vista ist im wprime bei mir nochmal ne sec schneller als win7
(bei vista und win7 habe ich bei mir aber auch nur noch 16 prozesse laufen und nicht unbedingt diagnose modus)

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

hehe, ich hab xp mal auf 98mb runtergebrochen, allerdings konnte ich es danach nicht installieren 
und sich damit richtig mal auseinandersetzten, hab ich atm keine zeit zu... aber bald 

ich gucke jetzt erstmal warum mein E8400 60°C idle unter wasser hat.

PS: kennt einer ne gute wasser-alternative für wasserkühlungen? hab kein bock mir jedes mal das zeug von caseking zu kaufen. tuts da net auch normales frostschutzmittel für die scheibenwaschanlage des autos. hält bis -40° und korrodiert auch net. und es duftet nach zitrone


----------



## DopeLex (1. Mai 2011)

wPrime und i7 (SB) läuft unter XP besser - meine Erfahrung... warum auch immer. Für alles Andere ist Win2008 mit Abstand das Beste.  Prozesse sind nicht ausschlaggebend, da wPrime sehr Random ist. Für nen wirklich guten Run braucht man locker mal 20-30 Versuche und es gibt noch nen anderen kleinen Trick - aber soviel wird dann doch nicht verraten. 

Gute Alternative zur WaKü = SS.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Mai 2011)

Für die Waschanlage das kannst du nicht gebrauchen.( schäumt auf) Ich nehme das, was ich auch im meinem Auto habe.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

die SS ist schon im Versand und dürfte dienstag wohl ankommen, denke ich.

aber mal ohne witz jetzt:
es kann doch net sein, dass der E8400 im BIOS-Hardware Monitor immer zwischen 60 und 67°C her springt.
da muss einfach was faul sein! aber ich find den fehler einfach net.

der cpu kühler ist auch relativ kalt und hat niemals 40°C, geschweige denn ~60°.
der radi ist ebenfalls kalt (höchsten raumtemp)


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2011)

ist vielleicht ein Auslesefehler. gibt es öfters bei Core2. wenn du hast packt doch einen flachen Tempfühler zw. Kühler und CPU und miss nach


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

ich hab zwar nen fühler, aber kein auslesegerät.
bzw steht mein rechner mit der lüftersteurung unterm tisch, der benchtable aber oben drauf.
und so lang is das kabel net.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Mai 2011)

man könnte ja den Benchtable näher zum Auslesegerät bewegen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

das geht auch net, weil dann hab ich kein bild mehr.... hmm aber bräuchte ich eigl auch gar net...

hab gerade mal zurück auf 1,25V vcore gestellt. nu hatte 37°C.
eigl nen guter wert, für die wakü aber noch zu warm finde ich.
und 0,2325V = 30°C klingt auch unrealistisch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2011)

Meiner wurde aber auch ziemlich heiß, sogar wärmer als mein Q9550, wobei  der E8400 geringere Spannung und geringere TDP hatte bzw. hat. Weiß  auch nicht wie das kam, kann sein dass der Heatkiller noch auf  Quad-Anströmung optimiert war, oder die E84er werden einfach generell  wärmer.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Mai 2011)

hmm, stimmt. die platte innendrinne habe ich nicht geändert. da is noch die für sockel 1366 drinne. aber denke nicht, dass das so viel kelvin ausmacht.


----------



## Turrican (1. Mai 2011)

hey jungs, gebt mal vollgas. 
die russen sind nur mehr 100 punkte hinter euch.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

die ham auch 5mal so viel einwohner


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, weiß wer ob ich Daten von einem XP bekomme, in das ich nich mehr reinkomme, weil er mir sagt, ich muss es erst aktivieren? Hab nämlich auf dem windoof noch nen paar Scores und hab gesehen, dass mit dem P4 631 7,32 GHz doch 15 HW-Punkte geben.
Also einfach als Zweitplatte an nen anderes System ranhängen und ich kann die Daten ziehen?

Aktiveren kann ich es nicht, er sagt mir das sein ne Raubkopie (ok, habs vlt schon 20x aktiviert, aber immer nur auf einem Rechner)


----------



## Matti OC (2. Mai 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> hey jungs, gebt mal vollgas.
> die russen sind nur mehr 100 punkte hinter euch.



hast du Angst, um uns, dann komm doch ins´ richtigen Team  ok ein versuch war es wert 

ein paar Punkte, hätte ich schon, alles andere ohne SB wird wohl nichts´.

lg Matti OC


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Mai 2011)

@theLamer: Ja, das geht  Ich kann von meiner Platte auch noch Daten runterziehen und ich habe dasselbe Problem wie du.


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2011)

Okay danke


----------



## Moose83 (2. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Von Vista gibts aber auch ne 32 Bit Version?! ^^
> Frag mal Moose der wird dir einen erzählen vom PC Mark und Vista



Ja, Vista 32bit wirk wunder im PCMark 05, vorallem bei Core 2 Beim Sockel 1366 war der Unterschied nicht ganz so groß, aber trotzdem war Vista schneller


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

wie wirken sich eigl nicht installierte updates oder service packs auf den benchmark aus?


----------



## Turrican (2. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wie wirken sich eigl nicht installierte updates oder service packs auf den benchmark aus?


 nunja, für manche benchmarks wie z.b. dem pcmark05 braucht man sie. (wenn man den ie9 nutzen will)
damit man den ie9 unter vista installieren kann, muss zwingend dsa service pack 2 drauf sein.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

gut zu wissen.
jetzt müsste ich nurnoch nen 2D bench windows finden. google is da mal dies bezüglich keine große hilfe.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Mai 2011)

hab ich dir sicherlich schon mal gezeigt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ite-rt-7-lite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html  da gibt es vorlagen mit denen du dir dann ein schmales xp für 2d basteln kannst


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

jap, aber da hab ich den bereich für vorlagen übersehen


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Mai 2011)

Sachmal jungs kommt mal in bewegung, sonst gibbet bald ne Russische übernahme.

Ich hab grad mal schnell noch was von gestern Hochgeladen sonst wären die jungs jetzt 40p vor uns so sind wir noch 10- 15p vorn.

Freakezoit's 82971 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with GeForce 7950 GT @ 740/910MHz

Freakezoit's 8426 marks 3DMark06 run with GeForce 7950 GT @ 755/880MHz

Freakezoit's 32627 marks 3DMark03 run with GeForce 7950 GT @ 755/910MHz

Freakezoit's 14460 marks 3DMark05 run with GeForce 7950 GT @ 755/910MHz

AM3 folgt noch muss ich nochmal machen (mein xp ist schon wieder hin aber net durch mich - sondern der iram spinnt etwas )

Gpu`s hab ich hier zum glück noch ne Menge liegen


----------



## Vaykir (2. Mai 2011)

Keine Panik, ende der Woche kommt (hoffendlich) ne hand voll punkte.
Patricks Single Stage ist aufm Weg


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Mai 2011)

Panik hab ich keine , nur wenn ich sehe das fast nix passiert , den einen tag lad ich über 100p hoch den nächsten haben wir 150 - 200p weniger. Des ist dann etwas fürn popo.

@ Matti - siehste die 7950GT is doch net so bescheiden 

Im 01er war ich bis auf 800p an alibarbar ran . Aber da fehlt dann etwas Cpu Power da helfen dann auch keine Tweaks mehr . AM3 lag ich bei 231k. ^^

PS: endlich wieder HWmaster ranking platz 20. 

Den nächsten vor mir werd ich jetzt etwas rupfen . Paar gute karten dafür liegen hier .

Hier mal nen update von mir (will ja keinen Doppelpost machen oder die toten erwecken  )
7950GT 760/915 AM3
Freakezoit's 231586 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7950 GT @ 760/915MHz

2900XT :

3DM01
Freakezoit's 107115 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 985/1155MHz

3DM03
Freakezoit's 53439 marks 3DMark03 run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 975/1135MHz

3DM05
Freakezoit's 35572 marks 3DMark05 run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 965/1135MHz

3DM06
Freakezoit's 17807 marks 3DMark06 run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 965/1125MHz

Wie immer das beste zum Schluss 

AM3 
Freakezoit's 333248 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 2900 XT 512 MB @ 969/1089MHz

Neuer Rekord mit 2900XT im AM3 

Insgesamt ca. 100p 
Nachher gehts weiter.
Dann kommen 8800GS/8600GT/3850/4850 usw. dran des wird funny auch wen der SB den ich hier hab nur 523xmhz macht  
Meine spruch klotzen nicht kleckern 

PS: 42.867,30 

Team Russia 42.819,20 

Feindliche übernahme abgewehrt


----------



## Matti OC (3. Mai 2011)

HI, Alex fette score, deine 2900 xt ist ja fast so gut mir meine. ich glaube da muss ich noch mal nach benchen 

Ja der SB ist nicht so der Hammer, ist ja nur eine Not CPU, nur blöd das wir die anderen SB fast Zeit gleich gehimmelt haben. 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2011)

Bei mir dauerts noch 1-2 Wochen, bevor ich wieder punkte, dann ist Sandy da, meine ganzen Karten warten schon


----------



## Matti OC (3. Mai 2011)

Hi, mh, Team Russia ist an uns vorbei  Herzlich Glückwunsch, so fair sollte man sein  gute arbeit 

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (3. Mai 2011)

Puh da haben die aber übelst geknüppelt um das zu schaffen oder ein besonderen Neuzugang?


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn alles glatt läuft und so wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann mache ich nächste Woche erstmal, mit meinem Neuzugang, die 1K bei den Hardwarepunkten klar 
(eigtl. wollte ich ja in meine alljährliche Benchpause gehen, aber das muss noch als Ziel erledigt werden)


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2011)

Sry, verlesen, hier stand Müll


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch bisschen was mit meinem Pretested Sandy vor


----------



## True Monkey (3. Mai 2011)

so ....habe mal ein wenig getestet 

mein 2600k 

p8p67 m.....max 5 ghz 
p8p67 .....max 5,14 Ghz
p8p67-pro.....max 5,28 Ghz
p8p67 deluxe ....max 5,32 ghz 

das Board ist der knackpunkt 

@moose

pretestet funzt nur wenn du das Board gleich mitgekauft hast ....endweder die Kombi funzt oder nicht 

Ich hatte gestern einen 2600k der auf einem Maxi 5,5 macht und auf meinen pro ist bei 5,22 ghz ebbe


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> so ....habe mal ein wenig getestet
> 
> mein 2600k
> 
> ...



 Das Board gleich mit dazu 5,45GHz WPrime stabil Bei 1,54V auf einem Gigabyte P67A-UD7 B3, unter Air.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir hat Pro auf Evo keinen Unterschied auf's Taktverhalten gemacht, es sind glatte 5,2GHz geblieben.
Nur bei der Spannungsversorgung scheint das Evo einen Tick direkter zu sein (trotz gleicher Ausbaustufe)


----------



## blackbolt (4. Mai 2011)

da soll mal einer sagen das ich nicht fleissig bin

mfg stefan


----------



## Turrican (4. Mai 2011)

tolle arbeit.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

oha sauber. 187 ergebnisse.... gute arbeit


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Mai 2011)

Gute Arbeit Blackbolt


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht, Blackbolt. Bist mit der SS am durchbenchen, ne?


----------



## Ü50 (4. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand ein MSI P67 von euch? Bei mir ist im Bios die V core auf 1,5 beschränkt. Damit komme ich gerade mal mit dem 26K auf 5,2Ghz. bei 34°


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Mai 2011)

Ü50 hast du sowas ähnliches wie DVID was GB hat ?? , ich kann z.b auch nur 1.7v beim GB einstellen mit DVID könnte ich aber gut und gerne 2v+ geben.


----------



## Matti OC (4. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein MSI P67 von euch? Bei mir ist im Bios die V core auf 1,5 beschränkt. Damit komme ich gerade mal mit dem 26K auf 5,2Ghz. bei 34°


HI,
Ist doch erst mal egal, versuch mal einen 2001/2003 um einen vergleich zum Asus zuhaben. 

@ Blackbolt,  fette Punkte. 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ü50 hast du sowas ähnliches wie DVID was GB hat ?? , ich kann z.b auch nur 1.7v beim GB einstellen mit DVID könnte ich aber gut und gerne 2v+ geben.


 
Sowas habe ich noch nicht gefunden, werde mal suchen ob ich so etwas ähnliches habe.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Mai 2011)

Ist das im BIOS beschränkt oder kommt einfach nicht mehr an? Gibts wie beim Asus vllt ne Option, die man erst abschalten muss, damit kein Overvoltage Error mehr kommt? BIOS Updates gemacht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2011)

Das G45 ist generell im Bios beschnitten, das gerade mal 2-3€ teuere GD53 bietet sogar mehr Optionen und wahrscheinlich geht dort auch die Vcore höher (im Bot gibt's auch paar wenige Ergebnisse mit der B2-Stepping Version) 

Und ja im Bios gibt's eine "Option": 

_OverSpeed Protection_
Overspeed Protection function can monitor the current CPU draws as well as its
power consumption. If it exceeds a certain level, the processor automatically reduces
its clock speed. If you want to overclock your CPU, set it to [Disabled].

_OverSpeed Protection_
Die Funktion des “Overspeed Protection” kann den aktuellen CPU Status sowie
seine Leistungsaufnahme überwachen. Wenn es ein bestimmtes Niveau übersteigt,
verringert der Prozessor automatisch seine Taktrate. Wollen Sie Ihre CPU
Übertakten, deaktivieren Sie diese Option [Disabled].

Ob diese Option nun auch für die Begrenzung der Vcore in Frage kommt  Das mus uns George schon sagen


----------



## Vaykir (5. Mai 2011)

hmm... ich hab echt ne eigenartige CPU gerade gebencht.
nen celeron 430 1.8ghz bei -45°C @ 3735 MHz (danke an patrick für diese super temps unter last!).
Läuft durch superPI, läuft durch wprime 32m, läuft durch wprime 1024M, aber wenn ich den FSB um 2MHz erhöhe, stürzt der rechner ab 
FSB Wall bei 417MHz kann aber nicht sein, da ich ihn vorher kurz mal mit 422 sogar booten konnte (in win isser dann trotzdem abgeschmiert).


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ist das im BIOS beschränkt oder kommt einfach nicht mehr an? Gibts wie beim Asus vllt ne Option, die man erst abschalten muss, damit kein Overvoltage Error mehr kommt? BIOS Updates gemacht?



Im Bios geht es nur bis 1,5 V. (Option wie bei ASUS habe schon die verschiedensten Einstellungen ausprobiert nichts geht über 1,5V
Bios ist das neueste aufgespielt.

@ Blechdesigner, diese Funktion gibt es in meinem Bios nicht "_OverSpeed Protection"_


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Mai 2011)

^^Laut Hadbuch schon, unzwar unter "CPU Features"


----------



## Ü50 (5. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Laut Hadbuch schon, unzwar unter "CPU Features"


 Habe ich nicht gefunden werde nochmal nachsehen. Danke


----------



## Matti OC (6. Mai 2011)

HI, macht keiner weiter mit  : HWBOT OC Challenge May 2011

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

meinste nicht, dass dual cpu systeme eher selten sind?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, macht keiner weiter mit  : HWBOT OC Challenge May 2011
> 
> lg Matti


 
is doch noch Zeit


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

Vaykir's 3881 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3881MHz
Vaykir's 25.65 sec PiFast run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3850MHz
Vaykir's 14sec 758ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3864MHz
Vaykir's 13min 14sec 868ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3864MHz
Vaykir's 11min 35sec 903ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3850MHz
Vaykir's 21sec 623ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @ 3864MHz

meine ersten Single Stage ergebnisse.

wenn mir jetzt noch einer verrät warum er diese beiden als 2x CPU einträgt, wäre ich demjenigen sehr verbunden:
Vaykir's 45sec 441ms wPrime 32m run with Celeron LGA775 430 @ 3737MHz
Vaykir's 24min 9sec 415ms wPrime 1024m run with Celeron LGA775 430 @ 3737MHz


----------



## DopeLex (6. Mai 2011)

Einfach ins Forum schreiben, dann ändern die das auf 1x CPU - hatte ich auch schon öfter.


----------



## Turrican (6. Mai 2011)

ich habs mal gefixed. 
um die punkte wieder zu bekommen musst aber hier noch die "recalculation" durchführen.
Vaykir's profile

man kann das btw. auch selber wieder richten. ich hatte diesen bug auch schon öfters.
du musst einfach das betroffene ergebnis manuel absichtlich auf den falschen wert editeren ("2x cpu"), dann speichern, dann nochmal editieren und wieder auf "1x cpu" setzen + speichern.
dann ist das ergebnis wie es sich gehört in der "1xcpu" kategorie. 

falls du nach dem editieren von ergebnissen keine punkte mehr bekommst, nicht vergessen immer die "recalculation" durchführen. dadurch werden die punkte dann wieder neu vergeben.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

Danke dir.
Hab trotzdem nochmal "Recalculation" gedrückt.
Doppelt hält besser.

ALso Benchen mit ner SS ist wesentlich besser als mit Wasser.
echtre einziger nachteil: der lärm!

denke mal mit gehäuse und entkopplung gehen noch einige dezibel weniger, aber jetzt ist es unerträglich.


----------



## Turrican (6. Mai 2011)

ach, das ist nur gewöhnungssache. 
ich habe auch schon neben meiner kaskade ohne probleme gepennt.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> ALso Benchen mit ner SS ist wesentlich besser als mit Wasser.
> echtre einziger nachteil: der lärm!
> ...



Du kannst dir ja das an die Wand hängen, dann wirds mit Sicherheit leiser.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Lol, genau, kauf dir Ohropacs


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2011)

hehe

Ich habe heute einen karton von Asus bekommen ...

Ein nagelneues RE 
Und mein P6T7 Ws repariert zurück .....und letzte Woche kam mein RE III repariert zurück 

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich jetzt zuerst testen soll.
Am besten ich mache erst ml eine Flasche Metaxa auf


----------



## Ü50 (6. Mai 2011)

@True, erst den Metaxa und dann testen


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2011)

Und dann ist wieder alles RMA reif ...


----------



## Ü50 (6. Mai 2011)

Mario, du sollst den Metaxa doch trinken und nicht ....


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario, du sollst den Metaxa doch trinken und nicht ....


 Lol, trink erst mal, mach ich auch immer so


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2011)

so ....jetzt lasse ich das Wasser in der Wakü ab und kipp da Metaxa rein 

Das gibt das ...Drunken Sys 

Mal schauen ob ich im Bot bei Kühlung Metaxa angeben kann


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Alkohol, macht auch die WaKü froh


----------



## blackbolt (6. Mai 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> ach, das ist nur gewöhnungssache.
> ich habe auch schon neben meiner kaskade ohne probleme gepennt.


 
bin auch schon daneben eingenickt und habe mich dann gewundert das der wprime1024 schon durchgelaufen war

mfg stefan


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Manchmal muss mann sich etwas Mut aneignen


----------



## Turrican (6. Mai 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> bin auch schon daneben eingenickt und habe mich dann gewundert das der wprime1024 schon durchgelaufen war
> 
> mfg stefan


hehe. 
 am besten alte sockel 7 cpus im wprime1024m testen. da kannst dann gleich mal ne ganze nach schlafen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Oder Alkohol Und dann weiter machen, gab bei mir gute Ergebnisse >Nur 3D geht das leider nicht, das ist halt nicht zu langweilig, da gehts nach dem 5. Bier erst los  We are Extreme, are you Nächste Woche ist endlich der Sandy Bit.. da, dann gehts los


----------



## Matti OC (7. Mai 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> bin auch schon daneben eingenickt und habe mich dann gewundert das der wprime1024 schon durchgelaufen war
> 
> mfg stefan



HI, ich finde, dass deine Kokü nicht so laut ist. ( da kann man auch mal einnicken )

lg


----------



## Walhalla (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mal wieder einen bei HWBOT nicht gelisteten Prozessor. Da ich schon  länger nichts mehr gemacht habe, wäre es schön, wenn mir einer den Link  gibt, wo ich den Support um Aufnahme der CPU in die HWBOT Liste bitten  kann.

Mein Dank ist dem Helfer sicher.....


----------



## darkniz (7. Mai 2011)

hwbot.org


----------



## Walhalla (7. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

*schnief*
mein E8400 macht netmal 5ghz mit  (bootup bei -40°C)

edit:
hupsi, zu viel spannung 
mit 1,7V fährta locka hoch und macht socgar 600x9 (5405mhz) mit


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2011)

Hab noch 2 CPU-Z Fails hochgeladen, gibt immerhin 21.5 HW-Punkte insgesamt 
theLamer's 7287.57 mhz CPU-Z run with Pentium 4 631 @ 7287.6MHz
theLamer's 7302.4 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron LGA775 352 @ 7302.4MHz
@ Voltage: Mehr Voltage hat zu weniger Takt geführt, skalierten alle irgendwie schlecht
Irgendeine 72xx MHz Vali von nen 641er muss auch noch rumfliegen, aber auf die Schnelle nicht zu finden.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

warum fails?
hab auch noch 3x 352er hier rum fliegen. mal gucken was die so machen. vermutlich nix dolles


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> warum fails?
> hab auch noch 3x 352er hier rum fliegen. mal gucken was die so machen. vermutlich nix dolles


Weil 72xx MHz einfach nur fail ist?!
Auf jeden Fall nicht das, was ich will^^


----------



## Turrican (7. Mai 2011)

Walhalla schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> habe mal wieder einen bei HWBOT nicht gelisteten Prozessor. Da ich schon  länger nichts mehr gemacht habe, wäre es schön, wenn mir einer den Link  gibt, wo ich den Support um Aufnahme der CPU in die HWBOT Liste bitten  kann.
> 
> Mein Dank ist dem Helfer sicher.....


 hab den cpu hinzugefügt 
AMD V105 processor


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich extra 100l LN2 bestellt hat, kann ich theLamer mit seinen Ansprüchen schon verstehen^^ Und toller E8400 Vaykir! Bitte bis zur Session behalten^^ Falls es beim FSB beim Board scheitert, können wir den dann auch mal auf meinem Rampage Formula testen, das macht vllt noch etwas mehr. Außerdem hab ich nen 7000upm 50mm NB Lüfter gefunden


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

so hab ne vali mit 5505mhz von dem ding gemacht @ 1,7V (1,688) und -42°C.
weis aber net obs am fsb oder an der cpu lag 

7000rpm lüfter? na toll... als wenn die kokü net schon genug lärm macht.

PS: läuft gerade mit 5130mhz wprime 1024.

edit:
bei 94% abgestürzt -.- gnarrrr!! das wär ne 8min zeit geworden. verdammte hacke^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2011)

Meiner schaffte 5550 unter Dice für CPU-Z (True hat getestet^^), werden wir ja dann sehen  Was hast du denn auf der NB an Spannung?
Bei dem kleinen Lüfter, man kann echt wenn man den im Betrieb dreht fühlen, wie der sich durch die Luft schneidet, hat auch ein sehr enges und auf Luftstrom ausgerichtetes Lamellendesign. Hab ich in irgendner alten Schublade gefunden, Stecker drangelötet und ab gings ^^ Brachte 7°C Unterschied bei ner 8800GTX, hab ihn einfach auf die Chiprückseite gerichtet.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

Geil jetzt gabs neustart bei 97% .... das hätte er sich auch eher überlegen können.

ich hab 1,73V auffer NB und 1,6815 auffer cpu. könnte noch höher bei der nb spannung gehen, aber hab schiss 

edit:
so endlich issa durch. der kack benchmark is aber auch voll pissig was temperaturen angeht. hab nur die spannung runter gestellt und schon schwuppelta durch


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2011)

Na immerhin. ^^ Ich hoffe du hast die NB gut gekühlt... oO
Ich meine Mega Rage sagte mal, das RF was ich ihm abgekauft habe schaffte 590FSB bei ~1,6V NB Spannung (oder so was in der Richtung, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher).

PS: Was kann man von ner 8800GTS 640 A2 erwarten, die 648MHz GPU mit Stockkühler@Auto Furmark-stable schafft?


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

boar ich hasse die performance, der hwbot seite. wir sollten echt mal ne massen sammel spende machen und denen nen ordentlichen server spendieren. das geht auf keine kuhhaut.
man braucht 10min um ein ergebnis hochladen zu können...  

so update single stage und E8400:

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2165599_vaykir_cpu_z_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_5505_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2165601_vaykir_pifast_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_17.77_sec
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2165602_vaykir_superpi_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_8sec_689ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...erpi_32m_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_9min_55sec_281ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...me_1024m_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_7min_59sec_485ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2165606_vaykir_wprime_32m_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_14sec_805ms

macht 82,2 punkte 

PS: hab uns über 43k geschoben


----------



## Moose83 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich warte weiterhin auf Sandy, werde aber heute nochmal bisschen Vantage benchen, so lange der 980X noch da ist


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

jau den hätte ich auch noch, aber kann man nekokü an eine grafikkarte packen? hab irgendwie panik, dass die abbrechen, weil ne kokü ja eigl "von oben" kommt und net von der seite.


----------



## Moose83 (7. Mai 2011)

No Risk, no fun Sollte aber schon gehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2011)

Das ganze einfach so drehen, dass die Kokü auch von oben auf die Graka kommt 
Musst die nur ordentlich befestigen, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Würde aber trotzdem noch nicht die Mega-Karten benchen, mal klein anfangen mit was altem oder so 
Schöne Ergebnisse btw.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

mal gucken ob ich morgen mal die 8600 gts dranschnalle.

jo master, wir müssen jetzt mal nen LN2 lieferanten finden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2011)

Ja hab mal nen bekannten Chemiestudenten an der Uni Paderborn gefragt, der meinte aber da wär nix zu machen und er wüsste auch nicht wie überhaupt usw... Aber das sind auch so überkorrekte leute... Auf jeden Fall wirds hier schwierig. Hab noch nen Bekannten bei der Firma meines Vaters, der auch da studiert, aber das wars dann auch... 

Falls irgendjemand seine Bezugsquellen preisgeben/teilen wollte wäre ich dem übrigens nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

naja linde und so lieferanten sind ja kein geheimnis, allerdings zahlste da schonmal gute 50€ bis die überhaupt bei dir sind und ich habe auch nur nen 60l dewar, das reicht für uns beide zusammen auf keinen fall.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jau den hätte ich auch noch, aber kann man nekokü an eine grafikkarte packen? hab irgendwie panik, dass die abbrechen, weil ne kokü ja eigl "von oben" kommt und net von der seite.


 
guck dir mal an wie Turrican das löst  Turrican's 93528 marks 3DMark 99 Max run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 837/1224MHz


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

mit schraubzwingen, genial. aber da sind mit die kräfte glaube etwas zu groß. eine umdrehung zu viel und es knackt^^
denke das geht auch mit schrauben, wobei das montieren natürlich um einiges länger dauert


----------



## blackbolt (7. Mai 2011)

warum ist bei mir der 3d pixel shader nur noch die hälfte beim pcmark05?????
normal sind so um die 1200(siehe score)
Blackbolt's 17040 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 3555MHz
jetzt sind es nur noch so um die 600????
Blackbolt's 14958 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz) @ 3825MHz

was ist da passiert????
grakatreiber habe ich schon neu installiert nix gebracht

mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (8. Mai 2011)

Ka. Blackbolt aber warum zu teufel machst du das unter XP ???
Vista ist da viel schneller  

@ Matti - Kind will noch net aber nachher muss sie Raus 
Nochmal was anderes zu thema Shuttle 

Leider funzt Powerstrip net da der den Subven. als shuttle erkennt , mit nem normalen KM266 board würde ich die alle mit links platt machn 
So muss der 3200+ herhalten (L3mod zum Mobile , L6 brücken geöffnet und ab geht der 133x16.5 & multi frei wählbar)
Max FSB vom Shuttle sind so 175mhz mit IGP , hängt aber zum größtenteil an den Ramlatenzen. 

Freakezoit's 75 marks 3DMark03 run with ProSavage8 DDR @ 132/335.5MHz

Freakezoit's 1501 marks Aquamark run with ProSavage8 DDR @ 132/328.4MHz

Freakezoit's 933 marks 3DMark2001 SE run with ProSavage8 DDR @ 132/337.6MHz

Insgesamt 10.4p


----------



## Turrican (8. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> mit schraubzwingen, genial. aber da sind mit die kräfte glaube etwas zu groß. eine umdrehung zu viel und es knackt^^
> denke das geht auch mit schrauben, wobei das montieren natürlich um einiges länger dauert


 man muss das mit gefühl machen und nicht vollgas anziehen. bis jetzt hat das noch jede karte überlebt.

bei grakas mit kleinem gpu-die muss man aber aufpassen, dass man nicht verkanntet etc.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2011)

@Freakazoit: Wie lange hat der AM3 denn zum durchlaufen gebraucht


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> man muss das mit gefühl machen und nicht vollgas anziehen. bis jetzt hat das noch jede karte überlebt.
> 
> bei grakas mit kleinem gpu-die muss man aber aufpassen, dass man nicht verkanntet etc.


 
jo das meinte ich auch. bei den 8800ern gehts ja, bei den neueren sowieso, weil da nen mords headspreader drauf ist (z.b. bei der gtx 260).
sorgen mache ich mir da eher um die amd karten, weil da der Die direkt kontakt mit der kokü hätte.
ach mal schaun, das teste ich nachher mal.

hast du keine gegenplatte auf der hinterseite der grafikkarte gehabt, wegen gegendruck?


----------



## Matti OC (8. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> @ Matti - Kind will noch net aber nachher muss sie Raus


 
HI, heute zum Muttertag, willst du deine Freundin zur Mama machen 

nah ok, ich trinke heute kein Bier, falls wir im Kankenhaus müssen 

lg Matti


----------



## Turrican (8. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jo das meinte ich auch. bei den 8800ern gehts ja, bei den neueren sowieso, weil da nen mords headspreader drauf ist (z.b. bei der gtx 260).
> sorgen mache ich mir da eher um die amd karten, weil da der Die direkt kontakt mit der kokü hätte.
> ach mal schaun, das teste ich nachher mal.
> 
> hast du keine gegenplatte auf der hinterseite der grafikkarte gehabt, wegen gegendruck?


nö, ich hab nur immer ein stück armaflex auf der rückseite der graka, damit sich nicht zuviel eis bildet.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

ah ok, ich nehme auch noch zusätzlich knetgummi, für die feinheiten.
aber das hattest du glaube auch drauf, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Turrican (8. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ah ok, ich nehme auch noch zusätzlich knetgummi, für die feinheiten.
> aber das hattest du glaube auch drauf, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hatte.


 ja, auf der rückseite und auch vorne um dem gpu/rams habe ich immer großzügig knete "verknetet".


----------



## darkniz (9. Mai 2011)

Der Test-Server der Rev. 4 ist online: http://uat.hwbot.org/

Der Feedback-Thread dazu: The REV4 public test server! (feedback welcome) - hwbot.org


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe, das bliebt net so. das wären 4 plätze verlust inna teamwertung 
wir ham ganz schön wenig globals, seh ich gerade...


----------



## Matti OC (9. Mai 2011)

Hi, man muss ganz schön viel klicken, ehe man score wieder finde.

Was bedeutet bei mir:
*Xtreme Overclockers League*

oder viel mehr was soll ich da, ich hab nie mit LN gebencht, ich kann mich garnicht mit den anderen Xtreme Overclockers messen, meist benchen ich doch nur 3D um HW Punkte zubekommen. ( ich hab wohl wieder die Ar...karte gezogen, wie immer).

mh.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

findeste? also ich find gerade die "zurechtfindung" eindeutig besser als beim vorgänger. auch sind bereiche deutlicher von einander getrennt.
die profilseite wirkt somit nicht mehr so überladen, vorallem bei leuten, die viel ergebnisse hochgeladen haben.
finde btw auch die performance schon bei der beta jetzt besser als die von der main


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2011)

Oje ....ich blick da überhaupt nicht mehr durch 

Hmm .......ob ich mir das antue weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2011)

@Matti, ich komme auch nicht damit zurecht. Bei etwas Neuem ist das jedoch immer so bei mir. Mat hat sich halt an das Alte gewöhnt.
Mach dir nichts aus der A..Karte, ich bin ja auch nur ein 3D bencher da habe ich die A... Karte genauso wie du.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

naja wie lange seit ihr schon dabei? paar jahre?
die "neuen" unter uns sind vllt erst paar wochen oder monate dabei. klar fällts denen leichter, sich dann zurecht zu finden.

und mal ehrlich: hüscher sieht die seite jetzt auf jeden fall aus. hat irgendwie was modernes.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Mai 2011)

HI, hier mal was ich alles von dir gefunden hab: 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

gehe unter auf Next, auf Seite drei @ Rang 41 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (9. Mai 2011)

@Matti, demnach bin ich von WR Platz 386 auf WR 1233 abgefallen. Wenn das so sein sollte, weis ich was ich zutuen habe.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte fast 1000 HW Punkte verloren


----------



## RoccoESA (9. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, man muss ganz schön viel klicken, ehe man score wieder finde.
> 
> Was bedeutet bei mir:
> *Xtreme Overclockers League*
> ...



ich warte schon seit Wochen auf das finale Ergebnis der Rev.4 - erst  danach werde ich entweder im Bot aufhören oder die gesammelten Scores  uppen


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2011)

hmm ...ich habe noch 370 Punkte statt 2500


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2011)

Bloß keine Panik.
Demnach bin ich mit 196 Hardwarepunkten 732er im WR.
Das stimmt alles vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## OCPerformance (9. Mai 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Platz 28 hast immernoch 24XX Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2011)

aber hier sind sie nicht ....

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte noch 380 HW Punkte statt 680... Das wäre aber mal ein herber Rückschlag, natürlich nicht nur für mich. Aber eigentlich sollte sich an dem genrellen Algorithmus doch nichts ändern bei der Umstellung oder?


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das bliebt net so. das wären 4 plätze verlust inna teamwertung
> wir ham ganz schön wenig globals, seh ich gerade...


 
   jupp wir werden Plätze verlieren, weil wir mehr die Luftbencher sind und  davon ganz viele. Daher hatten wir viele Ergebnisse in den  Punkteranglisten, aber eher im Mittelfeld. Für Rev4 ist es besser  weniger gute Ergebnisse zu haben statt vieler weniger gute. Vor allem  ist es wichtig vor anderen Teams zu liegen, ist ja eine Team Liga 



Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, man muss ganz schön viel klicken, ehe man score wieder finde.
> 
> Was bedeutet bei mir:
> *Xtreme Overclockers League*
> ...


 
  Das wird wohl nach dem TOP20 HArdware Points Ergebnissen eingeteilt.  Wenn diese mit subzero erbencht wurden bist du halt in der Liga. Kannst  aber jeder Zeit die Liga wechseln.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Oje ....ich blick da überhaupt nicht mehr durch
> 
> Hmm .......ob ich mir das antue weiß ich noch nicht


 
 Na komm, so schlimm ist es doch nicht. Nur die Einteilung in den Ligen  ist vielleicht jetzt schlechter als sonst. Aber wie vorher war es  wichtig globale Punkte zu holen. Deine Hardwarepunkte sind auch noch  alle da und du kannst dein Hardware Punktelimit erhöhen auf bis zu 1000  Punkte statt 300. Nach etwas Zeit läuft das schon wieder alles rund.



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast 1000 HW Punkte verloren





True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ...ich habe noch 370 Punkte statt 2500





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 380 HW Punkte statt 680...  Das wäre aber mal ein herber Rückschlag, natürlich nicht nur für mich.  Aber eigentlich sollte sich an dem genrellen Algorithmus doch nichts  ändern bei der Umstellung oder?


Nein. Deine Hardware Punkte sind alle da - siehe Hardware Master Liga.  Für die anderen Ligen zählen nur die TOP20 HWPoints und TOP15 global Points deiner Ergebnisse, daher  sieht das so wenig aus. Ich hab auch erst geguckt, als statt 1500 nur  noch 300 da standen, aber die Punkte sind nicht weg. Sie werden nur anders gewertet für die Ligen. Wichtig ist alle Punkte zählen fürs Team wenn auch etwas weniger als früher.

Bitte guckt euch mal die Rankings an in dem Thread bei HWBot zu dem Beta Server (Links in Darkniz's Post oder im Rev4 Thread). Dann wisst ihr warum die Punkte "weg" sind.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ...ich habe noch 370 Punkte statt 2500


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardwareplatz 28....
Keine ahnung, was du da liest....

geil 5min editiert und in der zeit wurden 6 posts gemacht.
hatte ich ne seite vorher aber shconmal erklärt, warum das so ist


----------



## Matti OC (9. Mai 2011)

HI, so wie es ausschaut bringen den Team, HW Punkte mit viel ein, vorallen wenn immer die gleiche HW verwendet wird zB 8800 GTX.
Global Punkte bringen den Team wohl mehr, aber wie sich das jetzt zusammen setzt. ka ... wie würde man das Team wieder nach vorn bringen 

lg


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke da helfen nur global points oder die Grafikkarten/CPUs die noch keiner oder kaum jemand gebencht hat.


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Mai 2011)

da verweise ich mal auf die Rankingauflistung aus dem HWBot Thread oder des Rev4 Threads bei uns im HWBot Unterforum



> Teams league = ∑ {powerteam (global + hardware) + [user points (global + hardware) / 4}


bei den power team punkten handelt es sich sozusagen um eine Teamwertung in einer Hardwarekategorie. hier die erklärung dazu http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=73844&postcount=595 .


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil mache mich da noch nicht verrückt und warte den finalen Umstieg ab. Dann können wir uns immernoch blau ärgern


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

wieso blau ärgern?
endlich nicht mehr auf platz 1 ausruhen sondern wieder sinnvoll grafikkarten durchballern.
is doch nen ansporn für mehr!!


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber es tut schon weh wenn man über 1k oder mehr Points hatte und nun steht da 320 im Profil 

PS: Das mit dem nichtmehr Team Nr.1 sein, ist doch schon eingetreten.

MFG


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Mai 2011)

Kommen die Punkte die man selbst erwirtschaftet hat eigtl. wieder ins persönliche Profil, oder stehen die jetzt nur noch in der Hardware Masters League


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Kommen die Punkte die man selbst erwirtschaftet hat eigtl. wieder ins persönliche Profil, oder stehen die jetzt nur noch in der Hardware Masters League


 
keien ahnung, wäre aber schön, wenn im pers. profil auch all die punkte drin stehen, bei den leagues man "antritt".

@ icke&er
du hast doch 741 punkte.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Mai 2011)

HI, ich will erst mal sehen, wie sich die Punkte zusammen setzten.
Wer Wo Punkte fürs Team macht und  ´mit welcher HW.

und nicht einfach so:
 1st - 50 (OCA)
 2nd - 40 (BTU).....usw. 

Da schaut doch keine Sau durch, wer mach denn da die Punkte im Team, wenn ich keinen Namen oder HW sehe. 
HW Punkte zählen jetzt nicht mehr von allen Membern in der Teamwertung, wo bitte ist die Liste 

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ich will erst mal sehen, wie sich die Punkte zusammen setzten.
> Wer Wo Punkte fürs Team macht und  ´mit welcher HW.
> 
> und nicht einfach so:
> ...


 
Doch es zählen alle Punkte der Member fürs Team, aber diese werden  geteilt, wie es in der Formel zusehen ist. Zur Not steht es auch auf der  Team Liga Seite rechts.
Die Power Team Punkte könnte Sie allerdings sichtbar machen. Da ist im  Moment wenig Durchsicht wer wie viel Punkte fürs Team beiträgt.

Ganz einfach gesagt sind die Power Team Punkte eine Team Wertung in der Hardware Kategorie. Es hat es in dem Thread mit 2 Teams erklärt, weil es einfacher ist, aber es sollte klar werden. Es zählen dann nur die besten Ergebnisse pro Team. Danach ergibt sich eben eine Team Wertung und diese bekommt dann je nach Beliebtheit (Anzahl der verschiedene Teams) eine Punkteanzahl zusätzlich zu den eh von jeden User erbenchten Hardware Punkten (diese geteilt durch den Teiler, welcher im Moment 4 ist). Also müssten wie im Moment etwa 11k HW Points( 43k /4) haben und dann 16k Power Team Punkte. Wie sich die Power Team Punkte zusammen setzen ist aber nicht erkennbar oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## RedCobra (10. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,

so schwer ist das nicht die Hardware Punkte bleiben alle bestehen und es werden keine abgezogen oder ähnliches! 
Die Hardware Punkte die im Profil stehen zählen für die "Pro Overclockers League" + *"*Overclockers League" + *"*Enthusiasts League" , die sich errechnen durch deine 20 besten/höchsten Hardware Scores aber nicht mehr wie 1000 Punkte (ist ja logisch gibt ja nur max. 49.9 Punkte für ein WR ) auf die Punkte kommen dann noch deine ganzen Globalen Punkte, so komm ich z.B. auf meine 1040.90 Punkte in der Overclockers League....

Für das Team zählen jetzt nur noch das beste Ergebnis mit der Jeweiligen Karte/CPU im Benchmark also nur noch "1" (die beste Score von euern Team)

Ich persönlich finde Rev.4 nicht mal so übel, finde die Hauptseite noch nicht ganz so doll, ein wenig unübersichtlicher wie die jetzige, ich hoffe das wird noch......und man müste die Ergebnisse sehn die für das Team zählen...


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig helfen...


Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (10. Mai 2011)

Warum gibt es hier für keine WR Punkte: 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

oder gibt ein nur noch für die beste Score, WR  Punkte ob nun single oder dual...


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Mai 2011)

WR gibt es doch auch jetzt nur für die (10) absolut schnellsten Ergebnisse... sonst eben 'nur' hardware und global.


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

Ist ja auch Käse matti hast nen Global WR und Punkte gibts so auch keine zusätzlichen.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Mai 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> WR gibt es doch auch jetzt nur für die (10) absolut schnellsten Ergebnisse... sonst eben 'nur' hardware und global.



wenn das so ist, kommen wir ja nie da hin.

OCP, kann sein 

lg


----------



## RoccoESA (10. Mai 2011)

iwie hamse sich bei mir mit'm Komma vertan - von 4xxx auf 4xx HW-Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews Was soll das denn sein? vorher 2045 HWP und jetzt? vorher WR Platz 390 und jetzt?oder verstehe ich da etwas nicht


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

Deine (Edit eure) Punkte stimmen.

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> iwie hamse sich bei mir mit'm Komma vertan - von 4xxx auf 4xx HW-Punkte


 
hast doch immernoch 4,5k....


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hardware news,  Overclocking Competitions, Reviews Was soll das denn sein? vorher  2045 HWP und jetzt? vorher WR Platz 390 und jetzt?oder verstehe ich da  etwas nicht


 es zählen für die Ligen nur bestimmte Ergebnisse, daher die niedrigere Punktezahl. Alle Hardware Punkte sind noch da, zählen jetzt aber nur noch voll für die Hardware Master Liga und zu einem Viertel fürs Team.

In der OC Liga sind die besten 20 Ergebnisse von den Hardwarepunkten her und die besten 15 Ergebnisse von den globalen Punkten her für das Ranking wichtig. Diese Ergebnisse werden auch aufgelistet, damit man weiß welche es sind.

Deine HW Punkte kannst du in der Hardware Master Liga nach gucken http://uat.hwbot.org/league/hardware_masters auf der dritten Seite bist du

Da du keine subzero Ergebnisse hast bist du in der EL Liga( Luft, Wasser Bencher) Warum du da allerdings so weit hinten liegst, da kann ich nur mutmaßen, weil du keine Bilder für deine Ergebnisse hast und sie damit nicht zählen. Am besten gehst du in die OC Liga da hättest du dann über 450 Punkte in der Wertung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (10. Mai 2011)

Wie funktioniert das mit den Leagues ?
Ich wäre theoretisch in der Enthusiast League , allerdings existiere ich dort nicht ? Nach Ländern sortiert gibt es nur 8 Österreicher in der League und ich bin nicht dabei.

Könnte es damit zusammenhängen?


> To verify the cooling, each submission must be accompanied by a picture of the system.



Werden die Punkte nur gezählt wenn man ein Foto mitliefert ? Wenn ja dann können die mich mal , ich hab wirklich keine Lust mein Handy zu holen , Datenkabel zu suchen usw. nur damit man mir glaubt ich würde ich richtig kühlen ? Vor allem wären alle alten Scores dahin , teilweise existiert die gebenchte Hardware nicht mal mehr ?


----------



## blackbolt (10. Mai 2011)

yeah es geht vorran



                         10.05.2011:                                                                                                                    You gained a new achievement: Collect 100 golden cups                                                                                                            -                                                               source                                                                               -                                                       archive.                          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg stefan


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

Alle die neu BEnchen habens einfacher ich müsste erstmal die alten Sachen aufbauen und pics machen ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

öh, das wird wohl nur für neue ergebnisse/submissions gelten, oder net?
und wo is das problem. was machst du denn wenn z.b. wprime1024 oder nen 3dmark läuft? guckst dir jedesmal den kompletten benchmark an? da kannst auch gerade nen pic machen


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

Hab mal geguckt ich glaub nicht dann müssten einige andere schon drin sein.


----------



## Lippokratis (10. Mai 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Alle die neu BEnchen habens einfacher ich müsste erstmal die alten Sachen aufbauen und pics machen ist viel schlimmer.



du musst nur die Ergebnisse neu benchen oder fotos machen die in der wertung für das ranking sind. ein foto vom system bei guten ergebnissen sollte man immer machen. ist ja heutzutage nicht das ding. jedes kackhandy hat ne kamera.


Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit den Leagues ?
> Ich  wäre theoretisch in der Enthusiast League , allerdings existiere ich  dort nicht ? Nach Ländern sortiert gibt es nur 8 Österreicher in der  League und ich bin nicht dabei.
> 
> Könnte es damit zusammenhängen?
> ...


 wenn du nie subzero gebenchst hast bisst du in der  EL. Und Fotos sind zwingend. Du Musst ja nicht alles neu benchen  sondern nur die besten Ergebnisse die für die Wertung zählen. Wenn du  keine Lust hast ein Foto mit zum Ergebnis zu packen, das wechsel eben in  die OC Liga.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

> du musst nur die Ergebnisse neu benchen oder fotos machen die in der wertung für das ranking sind. ein foto vom system bei guten ergebnissen sollte man immer machen. ist ja heutzutage nicht das ding. jedes kackhandy hat ne kamera.



ich mach einfach ein pic von meiner SS und gut is 
da man den prozzi eh net sieht, während die kokü montiert ist, würde das bild auch immer das gleiche sein.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Mai 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> du musst nur die Ergebnisse neu benchen oder fotos machen die in der wertung für das ranking sind. ein foto vom system bei guten ergebnissen sollte man immer machen. ist ja heutzutage nicht das ding. jedes kackhandy hat ne kamera.
> 
> Passend dazu geht morgen mein Sandy Benchsys auf den Weg zu mir Hier warten jetzt schon rund 30 Grafikkarten gebencht und nachgebencht zu werden Und weitere sind im Anmarsch


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder wartest du schon ziemlich lange auf dein SB sys?


----------



## Moose83 (10. Mai 2011)

Nö, aber musste ja erst den Gulfi loswerden und das Board ging gleich mit weg.Jetzt hab ich bezahlt und es geht morgen auf die Reise Und von dem schönen Betrag der übrig geblieben ist, kaufe ich mir noch jede Menge neue Karten


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

hrhr super idee. bei mir ist erstmal nen galaxy S2 dran.
ich brauche erstmal nen paar 775 cpus, die dran glauben müssen.
für grafikkarten hab ich net genug cpu-power. die 955 BE wird wohl net reichen.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Mai 2011)

Und deswegen jetzt doch Sandy, weil 5GHz+ sind ja mittlerweile Pflicht für jeden 3D Mark und im Moment benche ich eben nur 3D


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

ich warte auf bulldozer. zufälligerweise bekommt das msi 890FXA-GD70 per bios update bulldozer support. werd ich nach release natürlich isntant testen und OCen.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich denke für 3D wirst du da trotzdem hinterher hinken


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2011)

Mit AMD 3 dmarks benchen ist wie mit einem Auto an Motoradrennen teilnehmen


----------



## Moose83 (10. Mai 2011)

So direkt wollte ich es halt nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

ja bis jetzt!
aber noch gibts keine offiziellen benchmarks vom BD. und genau deswegen will ich den ja testen.
erst recht auf einem nur AM3 board (ohne plus). da fallen ja so sachen wie power saving weg etc.
bin echt mal gespannt was da so geht (oder halt was nicht geht).


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2011)

Und selbst wenn der BD besser ist wie ein SB ist der in 3Dmarks chancenlos da die für intel optimiert sind


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn der BD besser ist wie ein SB ist der in 3Dmarks chancenlos da die für intel optimiert sind


 
wie gemein!
dann halt sandy bridge E.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2011)

@ True, morgen sollte das MSI bei dir sein dann hast du nicht soviel Langeweile. Mein Giga und die 580er sind noch nicht da ich hoffe Morgen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mit AMD 3 dmarks benchen ist wie mit einem Auto an Motoradrennen teilnehmen


 
Vielleicht wird der BD ja so schnell wie ein Veyron oder Gt-R P800, die selbst eine Hayabusa im Sprint schlagen 

@Ü50: 580er? Brichst du jetzt aus unseren Reihen aus und machst mal zur Abwechslung moderne und ausgesprochen teure HW platt?


----------



## Matti OC (10. Mai 2011)

Ü50, ich glaube ab morgen darf ich benchen 

lg


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2011)

@ Masterchief79 
bisher sind all meine über 65 Grakas (bis auf drei) noch alle ganz Meine Boards und CPU inkl. 98X laufen auch noch alle Es sind nur einige Kleinigkeiten wie Rams, NTs und sowas abgeschmiert.

@Matti, was hast du aus der RMA zurück? oder hast du etwa neues?


----------



## blackbolt (11. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Es sind nur einige Kleinigkeiten wie Rams, NTs und sowas abgeschmiert.



kann ich ein liedchen von singen in 6monaten habe ich jetzt schon 2 nt zum abrauchen gebracht

edit:hier an dem bild sieht man schön das eine richtig gute iso um den cpu sockel sehr wichtig ist
      nach 20 cpus war die iso einfach durch
iso neu gemacht und siehe da kein eis mehr


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

du isolierst ohne radiergummi?
mutig


----------



## fuzz3l (11. Mai 2011)

Radiergummi ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, ich mache auch nur Armaflex aufs Board aber doch n bissel mehr als auf dem Bild, das erscheint mir en bissel wenig, aber wenn es funktioniert, warum nicht 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Mai 2011)

wow, barisan legt sich aber echt ins zeug für die Mai challenge. Respekt.
HWBOT OC Challenge May 2011


----------



## blackbolt (11. Mai 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Radiergummi ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, ich mache auch nur Armaflex aufs Board aber doch n bissel mehr als auf dem Bild, das erscheint mir en bissel wenig, aber wenn es funktioniert, warum nicht
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


 
nee da hast du schon recht da ist schon mehr armaflex nur fürs foto habe ich den rest weggemacht


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

ey masterchief,
hab uns mal ne 580 gtx DCII besorgt


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2011)

Fett  Wo hast du die aufgetrieben? Also gebraucht oder neu gekauft?
Wenn wir an LN2 rankommen, und die nicht beim Löten hopps geht, haben wir (hast du ) ne richtig Hammer Karte am Start 
Tja meine 5970 werd ich wohl kaum kaltmachen, also denke ich mal bleibe ich bei 8800&Co


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

warum wirste die net kalt machen?
damit kannst super global points machen, die du für rev. 4 bitter nötig hast 
müssen wa halt nen double pot bauen oder einfach 2 besorgen. hast du btw pötte?
ich kann mir welche vom kollegen leihen warschienlich.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Masterchief79
> bisher sind all meine über 65 Grakas (bis auf drei) noch alle ganz Meine Boards und CPU inkl. 98X laufen auch noch alle Es sind nur einige Kleinigkeiten wie Rams, NTs und sowas abgeschmiert.
> 
> @Matti, was hast du aus der RMA zurück? oder hast du etwa neues?



Hi, CPU war leider heut noch nicht da  

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2011)

GPU nicht, habe nur nen Vollkupferpot der eigentlich für Dice gedacht ist, für die CPU. Zu mehr hats noch nicht gereicht 
Und Globals benchen ist eh immer so ne Sache, das hält ein paar Monate lang und dann sind die alle wieder weg. Deswegen bin ich von der Überzeugung her eher auch auf HW Punkte aus.

Die 5970 ist meine Alltagskarte und wenn der was passiert wär schon echt *******. Muss ich zwar nichts dran löten, und Garantie hat sie auch noch, aber ob die dann noch greift...


----------



## Freakezoit (11. Mai 2011)

Jo matti meine ist leider auch noch net da 
Dafür hab ich ja was anderes , das ist viel besser und hat nix dem zeug zu tun


----------



## Ü50 (12. Mai 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo matti meine ist leider auch noch net da
> Dafür hab ich ja was anderes , das ist viel besser und hat nix dem zeug zu tun



Glückwunsch, Alex.


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Mai 2011)

ich schließ mich da an - Glückwunsch


----------



## Matti OC (12. Mai 2011)

ja ja, Alex ist Papa geworden 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, der kleinen Familie  

lg Matti 

PS: ein wenig, hat das auch mit benchen zu tun, zumindest vor 9 Monaten


----------



## Vaykir (12. Mai 2011)

Hrhr, so nach dem motto "try and error" ?

aber schön dass es geklappt hat. glückwunsch auch von mir. son kind ist echt was wunderbares!


----------



## LosUltimos (12. Mai 2011)

Da schließe ich mich auch an Glückwunsch dir.


----------



## Barisan (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Alex,

Glückwunsch euch beiden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch


----------



## OCPerformance (12. Mai 2011)

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Zu Rev.4 
Was mich stört ist das man die alten SS LN2 Scores entfernen muss. Wäre besser wenn man die Enthusiast League auswählen kann und die nur nicht berechnet werden also die Scores mit Kühlung unter 0°.

Denn dann kann man wenigstens die Punkte behalten das man in der Hardware Master League nach oben kommen kann.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs , ja des erste kind ist halt was besonderes.

Ja Matti , die Freundin Gebencht und nen WR gemacht


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Vater werden Freakazoit  Jetzt wissen wir was du meinst, wenn du sagst dass du am Wochenende mal wieder "benchen" gehst


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Mai 2011)

Nene Benchen , erstmal nur am Rechner , nachm Kaiserschnitt ist erstmal min 3 monate nix mit Freundin benchen  
Passt aber , gibt ja auch noch wichtigere dinge als wie nur das eine (S...).
Mit Rev.4 werd ich verstärkt ein paar jungs ärgern , die sich immer recht weit ausm fenster lehnen wenn es ums benchen & tweaken geht.
Ich mach eh seit jahren nix anderes


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2011)

Was hab ich da verpasst, Alex?

Glückwunsch auch von mir!!


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Roman .

Ja da haste wohl das schönste verpasst


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2011)

Entnehme ich der Farbe des Mützchens das du ein Büchsenmacher bist Alex ? 

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Mai 2011)

Jup ist nen Mädel ( Josephine) . 

Na ist erstmal das erste , mehr als 2 wollen wir also meine kleine und ich eh nicht. 

Dank dir True


----------



## Barisan (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Alex,

süse Mäuslein, hast gut gebencht.

@All
bezüglich May Challenge ich brauche Infos über Dual Sockel 940 Mobo's, jede Information is Willkommen.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2011)

HI, meine neue CPU läuft ganz gut und das neue Mainboard auch 
Matti OC's 13.31 sec PiFast run with Core i7 2600K @ 5527MHz
Matti OC's 6sec 719ms SuperPi run with Core i7 2600K @ 5527MHz
lg Matti

PS: Barisan, ich hätte gerne meine Score auch hochgeladen, leider haben die bei HWbot von Xeon Systeme nicht viel Ahnung, 2x 3,06 GHz Xeon Sockel 604 darf man wieder mal nicht eintragen.  dafür können Sie neue Rev. raus bringen... wie machen wir große Team kaputt  zwei klassen bench, arme und reiche


----------



## blackbolt (13. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vaterschaft auch von mir,Alex

mfg stefan


----------



## Barisan (13. Mai 2011)

@Matti OC
na ja, von mir waren das 3.2GHz Xeons. Aufm Lager gibt es noch 3.4; 3.6 und die Tage kommen auch 3.8GHz Xeons her.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vaterschaft


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2011)

Barisan schrieb:


> @Matti OC
> na ja, von mir waren das 3.2GHz Xeons. Aufm Lager gibt es noch 3.4; 3.6 und die Tage kommen auch 3.8GHz Xeons her.



HI, im default mit den 3,06 Xeon war ich schon 2 sek schneller , die 3,6 sind definitiv kaputt  

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Mein Sandy System ist auch endlich da, morgen kommt dann noch das Umrüstkit für den Heatkiller, dann steht mein neues Benchsystem


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Und? Wieviele alte Grakas benchst du mit sb nochmal durch?


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab aufgehört zu zählen Sind ja nicht mal alle da, aber rund 30 voltgemoddete Karten warten jetzt schon darauf gebencht zu werden


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

haste ne SS oder so um die Kalt zu machen oder erstmal @ air.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Nö, alles unter Wasser, das Mainboard ebensoFast alle meine 3D Ergebnisse sind ohne Voltmod Karten, diese Mal gehts zur Sache, die werden auch alle mit WaKü betrieben, gabs günstig in der Bucht, z.B. 8800GT WaKü für 1,50 inklusive Versand


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist natürlich fett. Na dann wirds ja da sicherlich einiges geben. Viel spaß


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Muss auch nachlegen, dank Rev 4 Aber wollte ja eh alles nachbenchen, von daher ist es egal. Erst mal schauen, was die Sandy so unter Wasser macht, unter Luft ging die WPrime stabil bis 5,45 GHz bei 1,52V


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist schonmal nen Wert sollte bei 3D ab dem bereich nicht mehr so extrem ins gewicht schlagen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Und ob das reinzählt, vor allem im 01er, da die 5,45GHz mit 8 Threats stabil sind, hoffe ich auf mehr mit nur 2-4 Threats Aber mal schauen, wenn keine höheren Multis gehen, gehts auch nicht weiter, ist ja bei Sandy so ne Sache Am Mainboard wirds nicht scheidern, ist ein P67A-UD7 B3


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Echt? Auch über 5.5 ghz noch. Jo ma gucken in der Regel geht ja vor allem ohne HT noch mal ordentlich was zumindestens beim 1336. Gibt es eig ne Aufzählung, wo drin Steht wie viele Kerne von welchen Benchmarks unterstützt werden?


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

01-05 sollten 2 Kerne ohne HT das Optimum sein, 06er, Vantage und der 11er alle Kerne+HT, Unigine ebenso


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Mai 2011)

Unigine macht sich nichts aus HT  
Bei vernüftiger Vorgehensweise sind 3-4Kerne sogar besser als wenn man nur 2Kerne zu verfügung hat (01-05)


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab seit 4Kernern auch noch nicht mit weniger als 4 Kernen probiert, aber HT für 01-05 definitiv aus Dachte nur das auch 2 reichen, zu mindest für 01 und 03.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

unigine haven skalirt fast überhaupt nicht mit kernen oder cpu takt. habs zwar nur mit dem 980x getestet, aber bei dem waren kaum änderungen in der score zu sehen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war von Q9650 auf i7 920 ein dickes Plus vorhanden


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

was fürn vergleich 
ich meint eher so unterscheide zwischen vergleichbaren cpus und net son quantensprung


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Selbst von 920 auf 980X gabs nen Sprung Wenn auch nicht viel.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

hmm ich brauche mal kurz etwas hilfe beim 955 oc.
das sytem läuft atm auf 200x16, also 3200 mhz. da soll auch eigl nicht viel passieren.
aber ich möchte meinen ram nicht auf 1600 mhz laufen lassen, sondern auf seinen eigendlichen 2000. dafür muss ich den fsb aber auf 250 erhöhen, damit der teiler von 1:4 den ram auf 2000 schustert. allerdings verändern sich dabei ja auch HT takt und cpu takt. cpu is kein thema. wird auf multi von 13 runter gesetzt, bzw spannung angepasst.
aber irgendwie will das ding nicht wirklich angehen mit den settings. hab auch schon an den spannungen rumgespielt, allerdings sind das ziemlich viele^^
einer ne idee?


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

HT Multi erstmal eine Stufe runter, dann hast du mehr Spielraum. Hatte zwar erst eine AMD CPU, aber bei mir hats geholfen


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Mai 2011)

Es könnte aber auch gut sein das er einfach keinen 2000er RAM bzw. die 1000MHz mag, meinen X3 bekomme ich auch nicht dazu überredet


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Kann auch sein, selbst wenn der Ram bei Intel 2000 macht, geht er vielleicht bei AMD nicht so hoch


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2011)

ist auch eigl nen triple channelkit für intel gewesen


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2011)

das geht schon, ich verwende auch mein G-Skill triple Kit für das SB Sys.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Hatte ich in der Print auch mal einen Vergleich gesehen, bei Intel gingen bei einigen Kits mehr Takt.
@Matti, SB ist aber auch Intel, bei AMD gehen die nicht sehr gut.

Hier mal ein Bild meines aktuellen Sandy Fortschritts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2011)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es Fullcover-Mobo Wakü fürs P67 gibt... Und frage mich grade auch, wozu überhaupt


----------



## Matti OC (13. Mai 2011)

Hi, mh, ein DDR3 AMD Sys hatte ich noch nie, aber beim DFI Expert ( Sockel 939) gingen die DDR1 weit aus besser wie beim Intel Sys. ka ob das immer noch vergleichbar ist.  wo bei ich finde, dass AMD immer noch auf den Level des Sockel 939 stehen geblieben ist. Oder sich viel zu lange auf den Vorsprung  des 939 aus geruht hat. 

lg Matti

PS: Masterchief, oh das wollte ich nun nicht schreiben, lass ihn doch seine freude, schaut doch fett aus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2011)

Natürlich, das wollte ich auch gar nicht in Frage stellen, es ist doch nur so dass da im Grunde nur noch die Stromversorgung druntersitzt, und die wird ja nicht mehr so heiß... Aber gut, wo haste denn das Ding her? Hab bisher nur welche fürs P8P67 gesehen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

Da sitzt nicht nur die Stromversorgung drunter, sondern auch NF200 und P67Schau mal bei Aquatuning, da gibts Sets für Gigabyte, Asus usw Und über Sinn oder nicht will ich mich auch nicht streiten, hab aber kein Bock später umzubauen, falls es zu warm wird Und passen tun die auch ganz gut zum Board Morgen kommt der Rest zum Heatkiller, dann ist es komplett, Ram benutze ich auch erstmal mein Triple Kit.
Hier gibts die:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MB - Sets


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn es keiner hören will (ASUS). Jetzt habe ich drei 1155 Boards hier ASUS, MSI und Giga. Asus und MSI  -BIOS sind beide übersichtlich und die Boards sind gutmütig. Das Giga Bios und zickig.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Nö, du musst nur damit umgehen können Ich komme mit dem Gigabyte Bios bestens klar, bei Asus könnt ich...Benutze seit 4 Jahren Gigabyte und was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Haus! Und im 01er geht das Gigabyte wesentlich besser, frag mal DopeLex 
Aber darüber sollten wir nicht streiten, lieber benchen!


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch schon eine Aussage, 4Jahre nur Giga. Wesentlich besser im 01 kann nicht bestätigen. Dafür brauche ich auch keinen zu fragen, wenn, dann probiere ich das selber aus ob das so ist. ich verlasse mich nicht auf irgendwelche Aussagen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Musst du ja auch nicht, ich bin halt mit Gigabyte zufrieden und hatte nie Probs. Und schau mal im Bot unter 2D mit einem 2600k, wie viele auch da auf das Gigabyte schwören Aber wenn du auch ein UD7 da hast, dann teste es doch selbst. Ich hab nur paar Asus Boards selbst gehabt, vor den Gigabytes und die haben nur Probleme gemacht oder sind ausgestiegen Ebenfalls in meinem Bekanntenkreis und mein Händler will die schon gar nicht mehr verkaufen Aber egal, ich will nicht tausend Boards testen, sondern benchen, zumal die Combo zusammen gelaufen ist, was ich jetzt hier habe


----------



## blackbolt (14. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Benutze seit 4 Jahren Gigabyte und was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Haus!


 
ich benutzte für meine hauptrechner seit über 6jahren nur asus
habe aber vor kurzem ein Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 verbaut und muss sagen war mit der verarbeitung und bios sehr zufrieden

so es kommt jetzt noch ein celeron dann habe bis auf ein,zwei alle durch(p4´s für den sockel 775 gibts auch nicht mehr viele) 
danach werde ich wohl das asus p5b-deluxe/wifi einrahmen(hat ja über 150 medallien gemacht)

werde mich wohl an die pentium dualcore,und core 2 duos machen dann kommen auch richtig punkte ins haus da die cpus ja viel häufiger gebencht wurden als die p4´s und celerons
auf dem weg sind schonmal ein core 2 duo 4400 und 6300 die werden auch nicht so kack heiss wie die p4s
(der core 2 duo 4300 und 8400 hat bei 1,6vcore(ide) im bios ~-40°C ein p4 oder celeron bei 1,6vcore(ide) im bios nur ~-20°C)

mfg stefan


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2011)

HI, kann das sein das du mir beim 805 was weg genommen hast. 

lg


----------



## blackbolt (14. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, kann das sein das du mir beim 805 was weg genommen hast.
> 
> lg


 sry
ja ein paar pünktchen und die silber m. im pcmark05

hast dafür aber einen halben p. mehr dazu bekommen


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2011)

so so, nah mal sehn,  
lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hatte ich in der Print auch mal einen Vergleich gesehen, bei Intel gingen bei einigen Kits mehr Takt.
> @Matti, SB ist aber auch Intel, bei AMD gehen die nicht sehr gut.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild meines aktuellen Sandy Fortschritts
> ...


 
wasn das fürn brett? maxumus IV extreme?


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2011)

Augen auf - Steht doch an den PCI-E-Slots: Gigabyte P67A-UD7


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte auch seit 2004 nur Gigabyte Bretter (davor waren es Boards von Epox, Abit, Shuttle) 
und nun 2011 ist es mal wieder ein Asus (letztes zu SoA Zeiten, hat nur ein halbes Jahr gelebt)


----------



## DopeLex (14. Mai 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Wesentlich besser im 01 kann nicht bestätigen. Dafür brauche ich auch keinen zu fragen, wenn, dann probiere ich das selber aus ob das so ist. ich verlasse mich nicht auf irgendwelche Aussagen.



Na dann machst du aber grundsätzlich was falsch... wer erzählt es gibt kaum einen Unterschied im 01er bei SandyBridge zwischen Gigabyte und MSi/ASUS/what ever (außer EVGA), der hat sich entweder überhaupt nicht informiert/geschweige denn getestet (oder siehst du in den Top30 des 01er mit i7 2600k was anderes außer Gigabyte & Kingpin mit EVGA?) und ist auch noch beratungsresistent.   

Und zum Thema nicht klar kommen... ist natürlich viel schöner einfach mit der Maus n paar Klicks im UEFI zu machen, als klassisch das BIOS einzustellen... und dann noch so viele Einstellungen. Da kann man schon mal nicht klarkommen. 

Aber nun gut - jedem das Seine - will hier niemandem zu nahe treten.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2011)

^^Also ich für meinen Teil benutze das UEFI trotzdem mit der Tastatur 
Was Gigabyte aber nicht bereitgestellt hat, oder auch nicht will, sind feinere Abstufungen bei der LLC. Deshalb habe diesmal ich auch zu Asus gegriffen.
Immerhin ist Benchen für mich immer noch nur ein Hobby, und für 24/7 Einstellungen bietet das Asus einfach mehr für weniger (auch wenn hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen)


----------



## DopeLex (14. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Was Gigabyte aber nicht bereitgestellt hat, oder auch nicht will, sind feinere Abstufungen bei der LLC.



Mit den aktuellen Bios-Versionen gibt es (zumindest beim UD7) auch 10 Stufen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Mai 2011)

^^Wenn das bloß nicht so billig wäre hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich auch besorgt 
Aber mal schauen was noch so kommt mit dem nächsten Tick oder Tock...


----------



## RoccoESA (14. Mai 2011)

die Post war da ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Augen auf - Steht doch an den PCI-E-Slots: Gigabyte P67A-UD7


 
oh man, blindfischi. hab bestimmt 5min aufs bild geguckt und den mist net gefunden 

@ rocoo
hui sogar nen Z68 board.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2011)

Die CPU-Spannung ist Aber ein Auslesefehler oder? :d


----------



## RoccoESA (14. Mai 2011)

nö - die ist "echt" (1,1V im BIOS eingestellt) - des reicht aber leider nur zum Booten und laufen lassen ...
Ich hab grad angefangen und mal geprimelt - des lüppt grad mit 1,2V @ 4,5GHz ... mal schauen, was da noch geht


----------



## Barisan (14. Mai 2011)

@Mati
schade, wegen Xeons...


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2011)

Wow nicht schlecht, läuft die CPU besser als auf nem P67? So viel teurer sind die Z68 nicht, würde ich mir vielleicht auch holen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Genau, ist ein Gigabyte P67A-UD7 B3 Nur halt schön wassergekühlt, hoffe ich habe mit der Kombo meine Freude, lief ja beim Vorgänger so zusammen, nur Luftkühlung.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Genau, ist ein Gigabyte P67A-UD7 B3 Nur halt schön wassergekühlt, hoffe ich habe mit der Kombo meine Freude, lief ja beim Vorgänger so zusammen, nur Luftkühlung.


 
sry, der schlauch auf dem ich heute stehe ist nen echter oschi. P67A-UD7 und ich interpretiere nen Z68er board raus... meine güte, wo is der alk?


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2011)

HI, dass Z68 schaut genau so aus, im Bios ist alles gleich, bei mir läuft alles wie zuvor mit P67. 

lg


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> sry, der schlauch auf dem ich heute stehe ist nen echter oschi. P67A-UD7 und ich interpretiere nen Z68er board raus... meine güte, wo is der alk?



Alk, hab ich hier Trinken 

Ich such ja auch noch nen neues DDR3 Kit für Sandy, am Besten Hyper Chips drauf, Preis bis 250 Euro, hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

Ich gleich auch. Cuba Libre zum vorschnüffeln und im GoParc dann noch literweise Cocktails


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2011)

Alkohol is gut... zumindest heut Abend, morgen früh bin ich denk ich anderer Meinung


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, der liebe Kater


----------



## blackbolt (14. Mai 2011)

so der core 2 duo E6300 hatte eine fsbwall @ 558
trotzdem waren es über 70 points fürs team

*UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *362.9 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3780MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*wPrime 32m* - *20sec 967ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3864MHz)*15.8*
*wPrime 1024m* - *11min 7sec 903ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3864MHz)*10.1* 
*SuperPi 32m* - *13min 34sec 437ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3802MHz)*3* 
*SuperPi* - *14sec 688ms* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3871MHz)*15.5* 
*PiFast* - *25.2 sec* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3848MHz)*6.1* 
*PCMark 2005* - *15644 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3780MHz)*6.3* 
*PCMark 2004* - *11832 marks* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3780MHz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*CPU-Z* - *3899.48 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3899.5MHz)*13.9*

mfg stefan


----------



## theLamer (15. Mai 2011)

Leeeeeeeeeena 
Ok ich glaube das is noch ein Grund mehr sich jetzt zu betrinken  
Auf dass wir morgen noch leben


----------



## Matti OC (15. Mai 2011)

Hi, ist doch ok so.

hehe, fette punkte blackbolt


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> so der core 2 duo E6300 hatte eine fsbwall @ 558
> trotzdem waren es über 70 points fürs team
> 
> *UCBench 2011 (beta)* - *362.9 MPT-score* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz) @3780MHz
> ...


 

da waren unsere beiden E6300 ja fast gleich.
und wenn ich deine so angucke, fällt mir auf, dass ich 3 benchs vergessen habe.... verdammte axt


----------



## blackbolt (15. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> da waren unsere beiden E6300 ja fast gleich.
> und wenn ich deine so angucke, fällt mir auf, dass ich 3 benchs vergessen habe.... verdammte axt


 
jo so fast gleich
nur das bei mir der superpi32m super beschissen läuft(habe ja auch nur ddr2)


----------



## Semih91 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Team,
ich melde mich wieder seit langem, zwar bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig, aber in 2Wochen ist alles fertig, danach ist chilln und evtl. benchen angesagt 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex zum Papa werden, ist ein niedliches Rekord


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Mai 2011)

Im nächsten Sonderheft ist übrigens ein teaminternes Hwbot-Ranking und eine Auflistung der jeweils drei besten Team-Ergebnisse pro Benchmark abgedruckt: Tuning 2011: Das neue PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 - günstig als Miniabo-Prämie - pc games hardware, sonderheft


----------



## Moose83 (17. Mai 2011)

Dann muss ich mir die glatt kaufen, ein Heft geht an mich


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

mal kurz was anderes.

mir is gerade aufgefallen, dass meine GTX 580 gar nicht in den Stromsparmodus versetzt wird... weis einer warum?
die läuft @ volle möhre. voll takt, voll spannung und auch dementsprechend heiss.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Mai 2011)

Hast du leistungsprofil auf Höchstleistung vielleicht


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

hmm ne, ändert sich nix. in afterburner werden immernoch die 3d sachen angezeigt.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Mai 2011)

Hast du GPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen, dann gehts auch in 3D


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

nope is gar nix an, nur afterburner.
liegt das vllt an der DirectCopper II, dass die net runter taktet?
wobei inspector aber die 2d taktraten/spannugn richtig ausliest, nur werden sie nicht angewandt.

im inspector kann ich auch net den core takt ändern. auch was faul, wa?
und im idle 60°C finde ich schon ne gute hausnummer. glaube muss mal meine gehäuselüfter optimieren.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Mai 2011)

Mach mal eine komplette Deinstallation von Nvidia Treibern über Systemsteuerung-Software. Dann startest du neu und installierst mal den Nvidia Treiber neu Oder hast du im Treiber auf maximale Leistung umgestellt?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Mai 2011)

nein, im treiber ist alles default.
teste ich nachher mal mit dem neuen beta treiber 275.26 oder so ^^


----------



## blackbolt (18. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> mal kurz was anderes.
> 
> mir is gerade aufgefallen, dass meine GTX 580 gar nicht in den Stromsparmodus versetzt wird... weis einer warum?
> die läuft @ volle möhre. voll takt, voll spannung und auch dementsprechend heiss.


 
liegt am graka treiber, runter und einen anderen drauf beim gleichen kann es wieder sein


----------



## Vaykir (18. Mai 2011)

Geht auch nicht.
Muss ich dafür im bios die cpu c1e und stromsparfunktionen aktiviert haben?
vllt sucht sich der trieber da ja die "info".


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade eine 8800GTS 512MB von XFX bekommen (mit Accelero S1), was kann ich von der Karte in etwa erwarten? Standardtaktraten 650/972.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Mai 2011)

GPU so um die 770-800, RAM so um die 1050-1100. Shader um die 1900-2000. Das sollte gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2011)

Beim RAM ist bei 1107MHz Schluss wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, Shader Liefen eben schon mit 2052 und die GPU hat den Vantage exakt in dieser Sekunde mit 819MHz überstanden. 
Alles ohne Mods, welche natürlich aber auch noch draufkommen werden. 

Danke für die Einschätzung, habt ihr noch weitere Erfahrungswerte? Bis jetzt P9024.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Mai 2011)

dann geht die aber sau gut. aber die 512mb gts waren auch g92 chip, oder? die gingen eh ne ganze ecke besser als die G80 mit 320/640 ram.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2011)

Allerdings, ist ne G92, habe gerade nen vMod draufgelötet und teste jetzt 842/2105/1134. Damit ist sie eben kurz vor Ende des 2ten Tests im Vantage abgeschmiert.
Ich hoffe die 900 @air zu knacken 

G92 und G80 waren ja auch völlig verschiedene Chips, die G80 hatten ja nur Standardtaktraten von 513/792.

vMem Mod hat leider keine Steigerung gebracht (funktioniert aber), bei der GPU ist mittlerweile der Afterburner am Ende


----------



## Vaykir (19. Mai 2011)

ich komme mit meiner @ vmod nur auf 620 oder so 
erstmal kalt machen. hab aber jetzt eine mit A3 chip. muhahaha

nimm ispector und unlocke die max clocks. inspector is eh besser für nvidia mopets.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Mai 2011)

Oder den guten alten Rivatuner, da hast du alles was du brauchst


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Mai 2011)

Ich frag einfach mal in die Runde ob jemand im Team ein Dual Sockel 1366 Board hat für die Mai Challenge bei HWBot.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2011)

Hihi

Ich habe hier mal zwei exemplare die nicht im Bot sind ...

GTX 560 .....ohne ti (weniger Shader)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hd 6570 mit 2 Gb DDR 3 (die anden 6570 haben DDR 5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist Karl wenn man ihn mal braucht ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Mai 2011)

Der ist 6 Minuten über dir 

Habe meine 8800GTS G92 noch etwas weiter gepusht, vGPU ist erst bei 1,25V, Shader machen schlapp und die Spawas werden vollkommen ungekühlt auch etwas warm  Aber die GPU rennt und rennt und rennt!
Bin auf Riva umgestiegen, Afterburner ging nicht weiter als 842^^


----------



## Moose83 (20. Mai 2011)

Reichen 2 Kerne für 01er,03er und 05er? Dann kann ich Multi 54 fahren mit Sandy, mit mehr Kernen geht er leider nicht so hoch


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2011)

jepp ...und für aqua und heaven auch


----------



## Turrican (20. Mai 2011)

ok, karten sind hinzugefügt:

radeon hd6570 gddr3
Radeon HD 6570 GDDR3 videocard

geforce gtx 560
GeForce GTX 560 videocard


----------



## Moose83 (20. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jepp ...und für aqua und heaven auch



 Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann kann ich wenigstens mal bisschen benchen, leider nur mit 5,4GHz, mehr geht nicht.Über BCLK komme ich leider auch nicht weiter, schon bei 101 geht nichts mehr


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> ok, karten sind hinzugefügt:
> 
> radeon hd6570 gddr3
> Radeon HD 6570 GDDR3 videocard
> ...


 
Danke ....muss ich jetzt eigendlich immer ein Foto hinzu fügen 

Denn dann müßte ich die 560er nochmal aufbauen 
Die 6570er ist gerade am werkeln


----------



## Vaykir (20. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Danke ....muss ich jetzt eigendlich immer ein Foto hinzu fügen
> 
> Denn dann müßte ich die 560er nochmal aufbauen
> Die 6570er ist gerade am werkeln


 

wenns gute ergebnisse werden, pack gleich nen pic damit bei. zählen ja eh nur die ersten 20 besten subs.


----------



## Turrican (20. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Danke ....muss ich jetzt eigendlich immer ein Foto hinzu fügen
> 
> Denn dann müßte ich die 560er nochmal aufbauen
> Die 6570er ist gerade am werkeln


 meinst du bei ein foto des ganzes bench-systems, dass man bei den ergebnissen auf hwbot immer dazu hochladen kann?

nein, das ist freiwillig. bei der rev.4 in der enthusiast liga muss man dann aber bei den besten 20 ergebnissen eines hochladen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Mai 2011)

@True voltmoddest du die ganzen Karten eigentlich auch, oder benchst du @stock? Ich denke nicht, dass die allesamt Volterras draufhaben oder?


----------



## Moose83 (21. Mai 2011)

Wie weit sollte ich maximal mit der Vcore bei Sandy gehen? Also Spannung @Lastzustand?

Edit, gerade das Z68X UD7 Bios auf mein P67A UD7 geflasht, mal schauen ob sich was verbessert beim OC Hat problemlos geklappt, ohne irgendwelche Fehler


----------



## fuzz3l (21. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hat die CPU über 1,52v nicht mehr so wirklich skaliert, aber sie war dann auch ziemlich warm für meine Lukü, vielleicht hat es daran gelegen
Und BCLK-mäßig hatte ich schon 107 am laufen gehabt, zwar mit niedrigerem Multi aber prinzipiell geht es 

Damit hast du ja jetzt auch so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was geht an Biosen, hättest mal besser nicht direkt als erstes en anderes geflasht


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Edit, gerade das Z68X UD7 Bios auf mein P67A UD7 geflasht, mal schauen ob sich was verbessert beim OC Hat problemlos geklappt, ohne irgendwelche Fehler


 
was soll das bringen?


edit:
hab nen neues problem.
wenn der UHdx11 durch rennt kommt nen fehler wenn er die score berechnet:
Laufzeitfehler 75: kann angegebenen Pfad/Datei nicht finden.

wasn das? fehlt da ne runtime lib?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2011)

buuhhuuu 

ich brauche mehr Blck 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

@ georg 

MSI gefällt mir immer besser ....mal schauen was noch geht


----------



## Ü50 (21. Mai 2011)

Ist mir auch lieber als das ASUS.


----------



## widder0815 (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Leuts , wie Melde ich im BOT einen ?
Der hier ist mir eh im weg , und hat keinen Beweisscreen HWbot


----------



## LosUltimos (21. Mai 2011)

Wenn du auf Mehr klickst sieht du aber das er einen Verifizierungs Link angegeben hat.
Ich meine das reicht als Beweis und man braucht kein Bild mehr.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Mai 2011)

Screenshot ist Pflicht. Aber wenn der Link alle nötigen Daten liefert, muss man das Ergebnis ja nicht melden, oder?


----------



## blackbolt (22. Mai 2011)

ohne Worte



 						22.05.2011: 						 							 							 								You gained a new achievement: contribute 1000 points to your team 							 						 						 							-  							 								source 							 						 						-  						 							archive. 						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2011)

Habe auch das Achievement für 750p bekommen letztens  Aber nach oben ist ja immer Platz


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2011)

hehe ......Asus kann mich mal 

MSI 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

nice Blck oder ?


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe im HWbot die 3870 *1gb* gefunden , da gibt es aber kein Ergebnis zu  
ich könnte mir über ein Bekannten diese Graka besorgen , aber wieso gibt es keine Benches von der im Bot (weiß das einer) ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe ......Asus kann mich mal
> 
> MSI
> 
> ...


 Geht so^^ Mein Asus (alle Cores/Threads): Masterchief79's 108.32 MHz Reference Clock run with P8P67 Deluxe

@widder: Gibts, aber nur ein einziges: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/972476_kikicoco1334_3dmark06_radeon_hd_3870_1gb_14502_marks


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube die Boards spielen eher eine untergeordnete Rolle bei Sandy Bridge. Siehe hier Abschnitt Overclocking. Der Chipsatz ist zu hohen BCLK fähig, aber der Prozessor läßt ihn nicht. Gute Board verschaffen einen glaube ich nur bessere RAM Einstellungen.

@ widder: ja die 1GB Variante ist noch recht leer. Vielleicht gab es die noch nicht wo man noch die 3870 gebencht hat und darum sind viele Ergebnisse in der normalen 3870 Kategorie. Freu dich damit hast du ja fast schon Gold in jedem Benchmark sicher


----------



## Semih91 (23. Mai 2011)

Bin ab heute wieder back im Geschäft von PCGHX 
Abitur ist erledigt, nun kann ich mich voll und ganz auf euch konzentrieren


----------



## Turrican (23. Mai 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Bin ab heute wieder back im Geschäft von PCGHX
> Abitur ist erledigt, nun kann ich mich voll und ganz auf euch konzentrieren


 Gratulation zum bestandenen Abi.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Mai 2011)

Meinen Glückwunsch Semih, wir erinnern uns an deine großen Pläne, dann hau mal rein 

Bin letzte Woche 18 geworden und nun auch endlich mobil... Jedenfalls wenn die Leute vom Amt es mal schaffen würden, mir meinen Lappen zuzuschicken.. Dann wird jetzt nicht mehr so viel in Hardware investiert und erstmal ein Auto gekauft 

_*Edit by Zonk: Bitte den Bach flach halten! Beleidigungen gehören hier jedenfalls nicht zum guten Umgangston.*_


----------



## Vaykir (24. Mai 2011)

oh, gut zu wissen, dass du jetzt fahren kannst. gratulation nachträglich.


----------



## theLamer (24. Mai 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Bin ab heute wieder back im Geschäft von PCGHX
> Abitur ist erledigt, nun kann ich mich voll und ganz auf euch konzentrieren


 gratz zum Abi.... und der 2600k ist schon im Haus?


----------



## Semih91 (24. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche 
Und Glückwunsch für deinen 18ten Nikky 

Nächsten Monat sollte ein 2700k im Haus landen, hab ich gehört


----------



## theLamer (24. Mai 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche
> Und Glückwunsch für deinen 18ten Nikky
> 
> Nächsten Monat sollte ein 2700k im Haus landen, hab ich gehört


Woas 2700k?
Hab ich was verpasst oder kann er einfach die 6 nicht von der 7 unterscheiden?


----------



## Vaykir (24. Mai 2011)

Er sollte sein Abi jedenfalls nochmal machen 
(Bestimmt nur vertippt^^)


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

@ Turrican 

Hallo karl 

Ich hätte da mal wieder was neues 

*GT 520*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wärst du noch mal so nett und nimmst die auf 

gruß mario


----------



## Vaykir (24. Mai 2011)

hey mario, wo kommt eigl dein avatar her?`
der erinnert mich irgendwie an die alten zeichnungen aus nem shadowrun regelwerk


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

ähh das bin ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turrican (24. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Turrican
> 
> Hallo karl
> 
> ...


 die kategorie scheint es schon zu geben? 
GeForce GT 520 videocard

ach ja, es gibt bereits gpu-z 0.5.3. ev. werden da schon alle daten erkannt.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

Scheint aber ganz neu zu sein ....vorhin gab es die noch nicht 

Sind ja auch noch keine Ergebnisse da .....aber gleich


----------



## Ü50 (24. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ähh das bin ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
True, hast da ja stark abgenommen


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2011)

nee, dass war die GT 520, die kommt schwer in fahrt


----------



## blackbolt (25. Mai 2011)

habe mir ein maximus formula x38chipsatz besorgt @(bios flash)@ rampage formula x48chipsatz 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

macht echt spass mein neues spielzeug


----------



## Vaykir (25. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ähh das bin ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich wollte net wissen ob du das bist, sondern woher der avatar stammt....


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre aus Monkey Island oder? 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2011)

Muss ich mal überlegen woher das kommt 
........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich wollte net wissen ob du das bist, sondern woher der avatar stammt....




also DER avatar kommt aus pandora


----------



## RoccoESA (25. Mai 2011)

so, liebe Community,

nachdem ich nun schon wieder eine derbe gesundheitliche Niederlage einstecken musste, habe ich mich nach reiflicher Überlegung entschieden, meine Zeit intensiver zu nutzen.

Ich kehre damit mit sofortiger Wirkung der "Bencherei" endgültig den Rücken und nehme meinen Abschied.

Ich möchten allen danken, die mich hier im Team ein zu Hause finden lassen haben. Mein besonderer Dank gilt Matti OC, der mich immer wieder nicht nur unterstützt, sondern auch immer wieder motiviert hat - und das nicht nur in Sachen OC. Danke Matthias.

Danke euch Allen.

Uwe


----------



## YellowCaps (25. Mai 2011)

schade Rocco, aber alles jute von mir


----------



## Don_Dan (25. Mai 2011)

Obwohl ich nicht hier im Team bin möchte ich dir trotzdem alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit wünschen!


----------



## theLamer (25. Mai 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Obwohl ich nicht hier im Team bin möchte ich dir trotzdem alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit wünschen!


 Da schließe ich mich zu 100% an...
 btw das hat ja auch gar nix mit Teams zu tun... ist ja eher freundschaftliche Konkurrenz.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, Uwe ich wünsche dir gute Besserung. 


lg Matti 



PS: etwas nerven werde ich dich weiterhin


----------



## RoccoESA (26. Mai 2011)

na nune aber ... ich bitte doch darum genervt zu werden ... 

@Matti
hab da auch noch was für dich


----------



## blackbolt (26. Mai 2011)

@ roccoesa
von mir natürlich auch alles gute für deine gesundheit
pass auf dich auf und meld dich ab und zu mal hier im forum

mfg stefan


----------



## DopeLex (26. Mai 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Obwohl ich nicht hier im Team bin möchte ich dir trotzdem alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit wünschen!



Da schließe ich mich an, damit verliert Deutschland einen großen Bencher aber die Gesundheit geht eben vor. 

Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute auf deinem weiteren Weg und vor allem Gesundheit.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung und viel Gesundheit wünsch ich dir Uwe. Hoffentlich kannst du wieder iwann einsteigen, ist echt schade, dass Deutschland jmd wie dich verliert


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Mai 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> so, liebe Community,
> 
> nachdem ich nun schon wieder eine derbe gesundheitliche Niederlage einstecken musste, habe ich mich nach reiflicher Überlegung entschieden, meine Zeit intensiver zu nutzen.
> 
> ...


 
Alles Gute. Vor allem gute Besserung und Gesundheit.


----------



## theLamer (26. Mai 2011)

Falls wer Cedar Mills will - schaut mal in meinen V-Thread


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Mai 2011)

Ich wünsch die auch alles gute Rocco. Gesundheit geht immer vor 

MFG


----------



## LosUltimos (26. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute Rocco.
Gute Besserung dir.


----------



## Moose83 (26. Mai 2011)

Schade Rocco, das du aufhörst, auf jeden Fall alles Gute von mir


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Mai 2011)

jap auch alles gute von mir (unbekannterweise)


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Mai 2011)

Schade dass du gehst Rocco, aber du wirst ja deine Gründe haben. 

Habe eben nun ne 8800GTS A3 gelötet, ist mit Luft und ohne Mods kurz vor dem Ende bei 702/1053 abgeschmiert, hoffe es laufen 756 mit vMod und Wakü.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Mai 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> so, liebe Community,
> 
> nachdem ich nun schon wieder eine derbe gesundheitliche Niederlage einstecken musste, habe ich mich nach reiflicher Überlegung entschieden, meine Zeit intensiver zu nutzen.
> 
> Uwe


Die Gesundheit geht eindeutig vor - und es gibt eindeutig wichtigeres als benchen.
Ich hoffe du bleibst uns als ansonsten erhalten, und das nicht (nur) wegen der Punkte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Mai 2011)

Habe mal ne Frage, die GTS A3 lief mit 729/1836/1161 durch den 06er, dann ist er beim nächsten Schritt (GPU) hängengeblieben. Nachdem ich wieder zurückgestellt hatte liefen aber nicht mehr die Settings von vorher. Soll heißen ich erreiche jetzt nicht mal mehr 648/1500/1134 durch den AM3. Mit 648/1300/1134 gehts. Was kann da los sein?!


----------



## Matti OC (27. Mai 2011)

Hi, vielleicht wird Sie zu warm, lass Sie mal einen Tag ausruhen , dann wieder Testen.

lg Matti 

PS: brauch einer aus unseren Team einen nagel neuen 2600K (läuft 55 Multi, ich hab zwei, einen kann ich abgeben)


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Mai 2011)

^^Ich melde mich dafür schonmal an


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht wird Sie zu warm, lass Sie mal einen Tag ausruhen , dann wieder Testen.
> 
> lg Matti


Danke für den Tipp, exakt das habe ich aber schonmal gemacht.  Außerdem läuft die Karte @Wakü und wird (wegen fehlender WLP^^) nicht wärmer als 62° unter Last. Das dürfte damit nichts zu tun haben.
Das komische ist nur, dass Furmark ohne Probleme läuft. 

€dit: Bei meiner 8800GTX genau dasselbe. Was zur Hölle kann da los sein?!


----------



## RoccoESA (27. Mai 2011)

wennz ja mehrere Karten betrifft ... evtl. zu wenig Saft über PCI-e?


----------



## Agr9550 (27. Mai 2011)

rocco gut das du den pcie saft ansprichst du kannst mir sicher helfen 

mein msi brett hat eine QPI PCIe voltage diese steht orginal auf 1.50v (auto nächster standartwert wären 1.51v

so mein dilemma zur zeit ist auf meinem vorrigen evga p55 lief mein CF gespann (5870 + 5970) auf 1040/1300MHz (1050 lief auch noch durch,gab aber nen schlechten score vermutlich haben die getoggelt auf mit mehren runs hintereinander)

auf meinem x58 laufen meine karten inzwischen nur noch auf 1027 (max) /1300 sauber durch aber auch nur wenn ich die voltage auf auto lass sobald ich diese auf standartwert festsetze sprich 1.51v rennt nichmal das durch (graktreiber schiesst sich ab land dann im win ) 

kann das an zuwenig pcie voltage liegen ? Und wenn ja was denkste was ich da max drauf geben kann 
brett standart drmos heatpipe
cpu grakas unter wasser

würd ja gern mehr gpu spannung geben das problem is nur rivatuner verweigert sein dienst (nich signierter treiber  )

wär sau nett wenn mir evtll nen tipp hast an was das liegen kann bzw obs wirklich an dieser qpi pcie voltage liegt 

grüße chris


----------



## Matti OC (27. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, exakt das habe ich aber schonmal gemacht.  Außerdem läuft die Karte @Wakü und wird (wegen fehlender WLP^^) nicht wärmer als 62° unter Last. Das dürfte damit nichts zu tun haben.
> Das komische ist nur, dass Furmark ohne Probleme läuft.
> 
> €dit: Bei meiner 8800GTX genau dasselbe. Was zur Hölle kann da los sein?!



Hi, -ja- was Rocco meinte könnte möglich sein, ich hab bei meinen x58 auch mal diese Probleme gehabt, lag an 24 Pol. NT Stecker.
-schau mal in Bios, ob alle Spannungen stimmen

lg


----------



## Moose83 (27. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht wird Sie zu warm, lass Sie mal einen Tag ausruhen , dann wieder Testen.
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> PS: brauch einer aus unseren Team einen nagel neuen 2600K (läuft 55 Multi, ich hab zwei, einen kann ich abgeben)



Nö, bekomme einen, der Multi 57 macht Gebe einen ab, der Multi 54 macht.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Mai 2011)

HI, 57 Multi ist ja mal krass , ich bin ja schon froh das ich zwei mit 55 Multi habe, von 9 getesteten (der schlechteste ging grade mal 49, die anderen 52 /53).

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Mai 2011)

Meiner macht 55-56, jedenfalls theoretisch, brauche erst ein funktionierendes Board


----------



## Matti OC (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, warum nur zwei Kerne, warum für AM3 so einen alten Treiber 
Masterchief79's 340393 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 675/1107MHz

lg


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

langsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen 

nen hoffungschimmer besteht für mich also doch noch die 4700Mhz stabil zubekommen 

Agr's 43394 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 3x Radeon HD 5870 @ 1028/1300MHz


----------



## theLamer (28. Mai 2011)

Matti, schreib mir mal bitte ne PN wegen dem 2600K, mit genauen Taktangaben was in welchem Benchmark möglich ist und Preisvorstellung. Thx


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, warum nur zwei Kerne, warum für AM3 so einen alten Treiber
> Masterchief79's 340393 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8800 GTX @ 675/1107MHz
> 
> lg


 Nach dem was ich gelesen habe ist der Treiber für den AM3 so wayne wie mir das Amen in der Kirche, und mit den zwei Kernen hatte irgendjemand ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben, dass zwei Kerne für 3DMark 99-05 und eben den AM3 das Optimum darstellen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, naja man lernt ja nie aus 

Zu meinem Graka-Problem noch: Anscheinend laufen meine Ram-Einstellungen nicht mehr so wie anfangs, jedenfalls scheint es daran gelegen zu haben, dass die Rams instabil geworden sind... Habe die Spannung jetzt auf 1,65V erhöht (war vorher mit 1,475V primestable) und dann liefs wieder. 

PS: 800 HW Punkte geknackt


----------



## Vaykir (28. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: 800 HW Punkte geknackt


 
so ich bin auch in den letzten atemzügen. mo + di prüfung, danach wird gebencht bis die leitung glüht.
nächste woche kommen noch 8 CPUs, das Maximus IV extreme ist schon da und die kokü meckert schon, dass sie nur rum steht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Habe mir auch noch nen E3200 und nen E2180 besorgt, die müssen auch noch getestet werden  Zudem nochmal diverse 8800er... Was sind das denn genau für welche die du dir besorgt hast, ältere Prescotts und Cedars und sowas?
Dass du nen M4E hast ist ja geil, dann können wir auf der Session deine Sandy zum Multi-GPU benchen benutzen (2x8800GTS/2x/3x8800GTX usw.) und ich werd mir noch nen anderes Board á la Z68 Pro oder P67 Evo anschaffen für vernünftiges Single GPU benching. Schon getestet was deine CPU macht, oder hast du die noch gar nicht bekommen? Ansonsten will Matti seinen 2600K ja auch gerade loswerden...

Viel Glück jedenfalls für deine Prüfungen, ich bin auch mit den LK Klausuren durch, jetzt ist erstmal chilltime angesagt


----------



## theLamer (28. Mai 2011)

Die jetzigen Retails kann man eig vergessen, 5,5 GHz sind da schon sehr gut.... die meisten machen leider weniger.
@ Vaykir: Du hast auch ne Kokü? Cool


----------



## Vaykir (28. Mai 2011)

Danke.

Wollte den 2600K von markus_t haben. der geht wohl mit 5600 boot.
ansonsten jede menge 775 cpus. 6 von thelamer und nen paar von ebay. sind btw gerade gekommen  nen E6750 und nen E6320.
der große davon macht schon 3500 unter wasser mit, mal schaun was der macht, wenn es friert 

@ lamer:
jappo, von patrick bekommen. guck mal im extremkühlforum, da steht das ding mit nen paar pics.
bei den fetten temps draußen atm kannst das benchen aber knicken. über 20°C mach ich die net an, weil sie dann über -40°C arbeitet 

edit:
mach mal bitte dein posteingang frei und schick mir deine kontodaten bitte.


----------



## theLamer (28. Mai 2011)

Lol, wieso kann man auch nur 2500 Nachrichten speichern?!  
Habs gemacht.

Jaja der 2600K von Marcus_T - den hat er mir auch angeboten bzw hab Interesse dran. 5600 MHz zwar boot, aber nich stable für SuperPi, Auqamark... trotzdem aber halt x55 Multi 

Das mit den Temperaturen is echt nen Problem, im Winter bei -20°C Umgebungstemperatur kann es die Kokü mit DICE aufnehmen, im Sommer muss man halt gegen Abend/Nachts benchen.


----------



## RoccoESA (28. Mai 2011)

danke allen für die guten Wünsche - und um die Fragen zu beantworten: ja, ich (und ja, auch die Punkte) bleiben euch erhalten...

nur gebencht wird halt auf meiner Seite nicht mehr.

Für alle, die Interesse an meiner HW haben - in meinem VK-Thread verkaufe ich die nach und nach ab -- bevorzugt würde ich natürlich gerne unser Team damit bedienen. Ach ja, den 58er SB geb ich nicht her


----------



## Vaykir (28. Mai 2011)

> Ach ja, den 58er SB geb ich nicht her



verdammt, ich wollte gerade fragen 
hast du auch erst 20 cpus getestetm bis du den richtigen hattest?
kannste hier auch nen VK-thread aufmachen? im luxx hab ich kein account 

@lamer
2500 nachrichten  ja die gehen schnell voll.
das blöde is halt, find mal nen sb der so nen hohen multi mitmacht... da sitze vllt erstmal 2-3 monate irgendwo rum und (ver-) kaufst dich dumm und dusselig, bis du was gefunden hast.
kannste als schüler/student mal voll knicken, ohne passendes einkommen.
und ne kokü is einfach super auch wenn sie paar kelvin wärmer als dice ist. gute ergebnisse erreicht man dadurch trotzdem

korrektur:
der E6320 macht 3,5ghz unter wasser, nicht der E6750


----------



## theLamer (28. Mai 2011)

> verdammt, ich wollte gerade fragen
> hast du auch erst 20 cpus getestetm bis du den richtigen hattest?
> kannste hier auch nen VK-thread aufmachen? im luxx hab ich kein account


Er hatte Glück und direkt beim ersten den guten erwischt


----------



## Vaykir (28. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Er hatte Glück und direkt beim ersten den guten erwischt


 
oh man... das glück mancher leute sollte echt verboten werden...

aber wie sage ich immer so schön:
"Das leben ist ein scheissspiel, aber die grafik ist geil!!"


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2011)

@RoccoESA

Auch von mir natürlich die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft auf das es mal dir wieder besser geht.

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen und mach das beste aus deiner Situation 

Lg Mario


----------



## 8ykrid (28. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute und meine bedeauern für Deutschland das es dich in dieser Hinsicht(OC) verliert.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Mai 2011)

Welche Spannung ist für hohen Ramtakt bei Sandy wichtig? PCH oder QPI/VTT Voltage


----------



## Matti OC (28. Mai 2011)

HI, beim GB P67 & Z68 verändere ich nur Vcore und die Ramspannug, alles andere läuft im default.
Ram 1:8 Cl 7 9 7 21 74 T1 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

QPI/VTT auf nem Sandy? Oo
Also die einzige Spannung, die beim RAM OC neben der DDR Voltage wichtig ist, ist die VCCIO Spannung. PCH hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Mai 2011)

Komisch, mit mehr PCH erreiche ich stabile 2133MHZ bei CL9 Und VCCIO habe ich nicht, nur PCH, VTT und System Agent Voltage.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann müsste es VTT sein, PCH ist sowas wie Southbridge meine ich? Merkwürdig, aber vllt handhaben Gigabyte-Boards das etwas anders


----------



## Moose83 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich werde eh aus Sandy nicht so richtig schlau, 5GHz und 2133 Ram sind 24/7 tauglich bei 1,49V, aber mehr wie 5,3GHz 06er ist nicht drin, genauso 5,4GHz ohne HT


----------



## Matti OC (28. Mai 2011)

Hi versuch mal, ohne CPU PLL Overvoltage, bis wie viel MHz du kommst, 1,4 Vcore sollten reichen (ein guter wert wäre 5 GHz = 50 Multi)

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (28. Mai 2011)

Das habe ich noch nicht probiert, dachte das muss für hohe Multis an?


----------



## DopeLex (28. Mai 2011)

So ist es


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

ähm mal ne frage schaut euch mal den cpu score an
xxgamerxx.i7overclocker's 44500 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 3x Radeon HD 5870 @ 1000/1300MHz

seine 980x bei 4,4ghz = 49.000  cpu score (im 2ten cpu bench 90steps   nichmal Hicookie mit 6.2Ghz auf ln2 hat 90step selbst er hat "nur" 62  )
mein 980x bei 4,67ghz schafft knapp 42.000 cpu score 

kann man das melden oder is das legtim,is mir eben aufgefallen weil ich geschaut hab wenn ich noch einholen könnte und wos noch happert....


----------



## OCPerformance (29. Mai 2011)

90step hat soweit keiner wie es aussieht. Weder mit 6,3 oder mehr. Das höchste war so 68 war ich der Meinung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hatte er noch ne kleine PhysX-Karte dabei, was dann natürlich verboten wäre  Dann müsste eigentlich auch bei den 5870ern "PhysX" angezeigt werden in GPU-Z, aber das war bei dieser Version vllt auch nicht der Fall oder er hat es eben entsprechend geändert.. 
Also würde auf jeden Fall mal nen Mod anschreiben unter dem Punkt "needs more proof", ihm direkt Betrügerei zu unterstellen wäre vielleicht etwas hart, kann ja auch nur nen Bug gewesen sein.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2011)

Naja ....eine allzu große Leuchte scheint der nicht zu sein.

Wer bencht den schon die Feature test beim Vantage mit ? ....obwohl da gibt es doch einen bei uns im Team der hat das auch lange so gemacht


----------



## Matti OC (29. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nicht probiert, dachte das muss für hohe Multis an?


 
HI, deswegen erst mal ohne CPU PLL Ovv, zum vergleich meine beiden 2600K laufen 5 GHz ohne CPU PLL Ovv (mit 5500 MHz).

lg Matti


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

habs jetzt mal reportet mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

gute Nachricht für die Leute die in der EOL bei REv4 mit spielen wollen

hwbot.org - View Single Post - The REV4 public test server! (feedback welcome)

Aber natürlich muss man dann bei Rev4 für die guten Ergebnisse ein Bild anhängen


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

^^Wenn die Punktevergabe und die Plätze jetzt so bleiben würden, hätte ich in dieser Form nichts mehr dagegen


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2011)

helf mir mal einer auf die Sprünge .......wo sehe ich meine punkte bei der neuen rev. ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

^^Ganz oben "MyProfile" anklicken und dann geht schon das Fensterchen/Seite auf


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  points earned oder für die genaue Auflistung welches Ergebnis zählt auf den Reiter Points klicken


----------



## blackbolt (29. Mai 2011)

PCGHX rockt



                         29.05.2011:                                                                                                                    You gained a new achievement: Collect 250 cups and medals                                                                                                            -                                                               source                                                                               -                                                       archive.                          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gogogo


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Uuh... In der neuen Revision hätte ich sogar mehr Punkte als du True  Ich hoffe die überarbeiten den Algorithmus nochmal...
PS: Warum bin ich 5ter von 14634 in der Enthusiast League? oO Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews // Ach ja, das ist ja die ohne subzero, aber trotzdem wtf^^


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Mai 2011)

das stimmt hinten vorn noch nicht mal syehen wenn es on geht was passiert


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Uuh... In der neuen Revision hätte ich  sogar mehr Punkte als du True  Ich hoffe die überarbeiten den  Algorithmus nochmal...
> PS: Warum bin ich 5ter von 14634 in der  Enthusiast League? oO  Hardware news,  Overclocking Competitions, Reviews // Ach ja, das ist ja die ohne  subzero, aber trotzdem wtf^^


 
du bist 5. weil du die Punkte dafür hast. Deine 20 besten Hardware  Punkte Ergebnisse sind zun mal alle über 16 Punkte und auch viele über  20 Punkte daher kommst du auf knapp 400 HW Punkte die für dich zählen.  dazu kommen noch deine globalen Punkte. also alles richtig so weit. True  hat halt weniger HW Punkte dafür mehr globale also seit ihr fast gleich  von den Punkten.

bei rev4 kann man wesentlich besser seine Position verbessern und das  mit geringeren Aufwand, weil man sich nur auf 20 Ergebnisse  konzentrieren muss. allerdings sollten die Fluktuationen jetzt größer sein in den Ligen.

interessanter fürs Team ist ja eher diese Liste Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  Da kann jeder sehen wie er dem Team hilft.



8ykrid schrieb:


> das stimmt hinten vorn noch nicht mal syehen wenn es on geht was passiert


 nenne Beispiele wo das Ranking noch nicht direkt passt und wenn du was findest immer in den Feddback Thread im HWBot Forum schreiben, wie sollen die sonst wissen wo es hakt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2011)

^^Es kommt dem schon sehr nahe, denn mit der Weile haben ja alle Punkte zugewiesen bekommen(die sie auch erbencht haben, selbst die Benchleichen mit ihren 0,1 Punkten) 
Und die Punkte die von dem einen oder anderen hier aus dem Team erreicht wurden, tumelten sich nahe oder sogar zwischen denen die zumindest ihre CPU mit DICE/LN2 gekühlt haben, 
machmal waren sogar Grakas on DICE/LN2 dazwischen.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe weniger HW punkte ....sind 2500 nicht genug 

Naja ...egal 

Mir gefällt das ganz eh nicht und ich habe keine Lust mehr jedes Jahr so ein Kasperletheater mitzumachen


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe weniger HW punkte ....sind 2500 nicht genug
> 
> Naja ...egal
> 
> Mir gefällt das ganz eh nicht und ich habe keine Lust mehr jedes Jahr so ein Kasperletheater mitzumachen


 
Hardwarepunkte die für das Ranking zählen. Die 2500 zählen ja zum großen Teil für die Hardware Master Liga und fürs Team.

Das immer was neues kommt ist echt nicht schön, aber Rev4 könnte mal was längeres sein. Ist ja im Prinzip noch Rev3 nur erweitert, damit Hardware Sharing nicht mehr profitabel ist und somit vielleicht komplett verschwindet.


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Mai 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nenne Beispiele wo das Ranking noch nicht direkt passt und wenn du was findest immer in den Feddback Thread im HWBot Forum schreiben, wie sollen die sonst wissen wo es hakt.


 Ich als Beispiel? Einmal bin P25 EOL PCGH Rangliste und im meinen Profil steht P53 im PCGHX EOL. Da kennt sich doch keiner mehr aus. Ich schliesse mich True an mit Kasperle Theater. 

Bin sicher keiner von den TOP Bencher. Aber auch mir könnte man antworten im bot. Aber scheinbar muss man erste 300pkte haben damit man Gehör findet... . Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe. Muss mir das alles überlegen. Gibt ja auch hier members die meinen das meine 60pkte schnell wieder erbencht sind. Klar, ich kauf mir nen 980x und Karten dazu...das ist aber keine Kunst und macht mir persönlich no fun, möchte aber auch niemanden angreifen.


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Mai 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Hardware Sharing nicht mehr profitabel ist und somit vielleicht komplett verschwindet.


 Erklär mir mal Hardwaresharing. Hab da ne Lücke. Ist das tauschen von Hardware gemeint oder wie?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2011)

Könnte mal was längeres sein ? .....glaube ich nicht 

Hatten wir das bei rev 3 nicht auch gedacht ?
Nene und selbst wenn ich mich jetzt noch einmal aufraffe daran teil zunehmen habe ich das was es anfangs ausgemacht hat durch diese ganzen revs verloren .....


den Spass an der Sache


----------



## Ü50 (29. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe weniger HW punkte ....sind 2500 nicht genug
> 
> Naja ...egal
> 
> Mir gefällt das ganz eh nicht und ich habe keine Lust mehr jedes Jahr so ein Kasperletheater mitzumachen



Ich werde mir vorerst keine neu HW mehr zulegen. Ob ich weiter mache, werde ich mir auch noch überlegen.
Rest wie True


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Hardwaresharing = Als Beispiel, eine GTX580, die 1650MHz Core macht, wird ohne Verkauf im Team oder auch außerhalb des Teams "rumgegeben". Jeder bencht damit und lädt Punkte hoch, obwohl die Karte die ganze Zeit über eigentlich nur einem Bencher gehört. So entstehen dann aus einem Ergebnis mit vllt 30 Punkten zehn Ergebnisse mit 250 Punkten, was natürlich gegen die Regeln ist.

Was ich mich gerade frage: In dieser liste hier -> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews stehe ich auf Platz 31 mit 183 Punkten. Wo kommen die her? Rechts daneben sieht man ja, dass ich nach dem neuen Algo eigentlich 854 Punkte habe, und was hat es mit diesen Team Power Points auf sich?

// Ah ja, gefunden: http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=112196&postcount=135

Wobei ich mir dann die Frage stelle, warum die User Points nur zu 1/10 in das Team Ranking mit einfließen, und wie man zu den TPP kommt...


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Ich als Beispiel? Einmal bin P25 EOL PCGH  Rangliste und im meinen Profil steht P53 im PCGHX EOL. Da kennt sich  doch keiner mehr aus. Ich schliesse mich True an mit Kasperle Theater.


   also bei mir bist du 364. in der EOL und 53. im Team. Bei der EOL  zählen nur die besten 20 HW Ergebnisse und besten 15 globalen Ergebnisse  die unter Wasser/Luft erbencht wurden. Teamranking ist halt im Team, da bist du dann logischerweise weiter oben mit der gleichen Punkteanzahl.




8ykrid schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal Hardwaresharing. Hab da ne Lücke. Ist das tauschen von Hardware gemeint oder wie?


 Ja. Es geht darum, das in einem Team sehr gute Hardware herumgereicht  wird und jeder bencht den Prozessor oder die Grafikkarte durch. In Rev3  hat das für Teams einen gewaltiger Boost, weil ja jedes Ergebnis gezählt  hat. Also wenn 10 Leute im Team dann 20-30 Punkte holen obwohl es die  gleiche Hardware war, ist das ja unfair. Im Rev4 würde nur noch das  beste Ergebnis zählen (Team Power Points - teamwertung in der  Hardwarekategorie) und die dahinterliegenden Ergebnisse zählen nur noch  zu einen geringen Anteil in die Teamwertung.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Könnte mal was längeres sein ? .....glaube ich nicht
> 
> Hatten wir das bei rev 3 nicht auch gedacht ?
> Nene  und selbst wenn ich mich jetzt noch einmal aufraffe daran teil zunehmen  habe ich das was es anfangs ausgemacht hat durch diese ganzen revs  verloren .....
> ...


 Rev4 ist  Rev3 nur ohne Hardware Sharing. Rev3 wäre eine lange Sachen geworden,  wenn da nicht Leute versuchen mit unfairen Mitteln sich Vorteile zu  schaffen. Daher die Anpassungen.

Warum der Spaß weg sein soll, weiß ich zwar nicht, weil ja keine Punkte  weg sind, es einfacher ist sich in den Ligen, die man selber wählen  kann, nach vorne zu benchen und man sich jetzt gezielter auf Hardware stürzt.  Massenbenchen von Hardware ist auch noch möglich mit Blick auf die  Hardware Master Liga. Kannst mir ja mal sagen was dir den Spaß nimmt.
@ Ü50 - gleiche Frage



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade frage: In dieser liste hier -> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews stehe ich auf Platz 31 mit 183 Punkten. Wo kommen die her? Rechts daneben sieht man ja, dass ich nach dem neuen Algo eigentlich 854 Punkte habe, und was hat es mit diesen Team Power Points auf sich?
> 
> // Ah ja, gefunden: hwbot.org - View Single Post - The REV4 public test server! (feedback welcome)
> 
> Wobei ich mir dann die Frage stelle, warum die User Points nur zu 1/10 in das Team Ranking mit einfließen, und wie man zu den TPP kommt...



TTP sind die Punkte für die Teamwertung in einer Katergorie. Um diese einzusehen gehst du in irgendeine Kategorie und wählst "team" als filter aus dann siehst du das Ranking und auch die Punkte. 
Um den Team zu helfen ist es am besten den schon bestehenden Score vom Team zu übertreffen und auch noch andere Teams zu überholen. Auch erste Plätze sind jetzt richtig wichtig. Als Beispiel: ein Erster Platz mit 2 Punkte (2 TTP) bringt dem Team mehr als ein Platz im Mittelfeld mit 18-19 Punkten(19UP = 1,9 fürs Team), wenn dieser nicht der beste fürs Team ist.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2011)

> Rev4 ist  Rev3 nur ohne Hardware Sharing. Rev3 wäre eine lange Sachen geworden,  wenn da nicht Leute versuchen mit unfairen Mitteln sich Vorteile zu  schaffen. Daher die Anpassungen.


 
Und was wird als nächstes angepasst ? 

Warum ich keinen Spass mehr an der sache habe ? ....weil ich inzwischen mehr beschäftigt bin mich an revs zu gewöhnen /einzustellen als zu benchen.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

hab ich das richtig verstanden das in der neuen rev. endlich wakü von extreme kühlmethoden (dice ln2 kokü) getrennt wird?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und was wird als nächstes angepasst ?
> 
> Warum  ich keinen Spass mehr an der sache habe ? ....weil ich inzwischen mehr  beschäftigt bin mich an revs zu gewöhnen /einzustellen als zu  benchen.


 
na komm. nach REv3 umstellung hast du aber recht ordentlich gebencht.  Und die Umstellunge/Einstellung ist ja dieses mal eher gering. Man muss  sich nur überlegen was man angehen möchte




Agr9550 schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig verstanden das in der neuen rev. endlich wakü von extreme kühlmethoden (dice ln2 kokü) getrennt wird?


 ja. EOL ist für Luft/Wasser only Bencher alle anderen sind in der OC Liga. Die Profis sind dann in der Pro OC Liga


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer erklären was ich in der Extreme-OC Liga mache bei der rev4 

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

na endlich haben die das umgestellt,wenigstens 1 gutes hat es zumindest für mich weil auf dauer 0.1points zubenchen is ned so lustig 

bissle unübersichtlich is die ganze page find ich


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Mai 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären was ich in der Extreme-OC Liga mache bei der rev4
> 
> MFG


 ein Ergebnis mit subzero reicht und du bist in der OC Liga - nur  durch löschen oder "nehme nicht an Ranking teil" kann man in die EOL  kommen, wenn man mal subzero war


Agr9550 schrieb:


> na endlich haben die das umgestellt,wenigstens 1 gutes hat es zumindest für mich weil auf dauer 0.1points zubenchen is ned so lustig
> 
> bissle unübersichtlich is die ganze page find ich


 bei der punktebrechnung werden immer noch alle mit einbezogen. aber im normalfall sollten ja luftbencher recht nah beisammen sein und wasserbencher auch und somit ist der unterschied zw. diesen ja entscheidend für die EOL. die meisten punkte gibt es logischerweise immer noch mit extremem kühlmethoden


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

ach mist hab mich schon gefreut das se das endlich getrennt haben 
ich find es wäre sinnvoller in mein augen wenn man dies noch komplett trennt, gerade wenn man sich superpi  pifast  wprime rankings anschaut da sind die ersten 100plätze alles ln2/dice bencher....wie willst da noch als normalo points holen  

oha das is fies wenn man 1mal subzero bencht das man direkt in extrem oc liga kommt,wollt mir nämlich langsam nen pot isozeugs usw zulegen hab nämlich noch nen 875k + evga p55ftw brett hier und wollt mich da mal rantrauen bevor er unbenutz einstaubt (learing by zerstöring )


----------



## Vaykir (29. Mai 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären was ich in der Extreme-OC Liga mache bei der rev4
> 
> MFG


 
du hast sub zero gebencht. das reicht für XOC league


----------



## theLamer (29. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ach mist hab mich schon gefreut das se das endlich getrennt haben
> ich find es wäre sinnvoller in mein augen wenn man dies noch komplett trennt, gerade wenn man sich superpi  pifast  wprime rankings anschaut da sind die ersten 100plätze alles ln2/dice bencher....wie willst da noch als normalo points holen


Na das Problem is eben der Nachweis - wurde wirklich mit Luft/Wasser gekühlt?
Das einzige was (realtiv) sicher wäre, wäre halt nen Run zu machen, das System auf Video festhalten, ebenso auf Video festhalten, wie man den Screenshot abspeichert... und nur der Screen is gültig. Video ohne Schnitt! 

(Merkste selber, ne? Nicht realisierbar und nur absurd)

Es wir immer Leute geben, die vorgeben, sie hätten tolle Ergebnisse unter Luft erreicht, aber eigentlich war DICE im Einsatz (natürlich nicht offensichtlich, sowas wie E8600@5 GHz im Winter oder sowas).... ganz einfach weil sie irgendwie die Punkte und die "Anerkennung" reizt, die sie dann eventuell bekommen, weil sie doch ach so tolle Hechte und Luft-OC-Helden sind. In Wirklichkeit müssen sie ihr Reallife kompensieren oder irgendwas anderes, frag mich nicht.
Solange es solche Leute gibt, sind die Revisionen nicht so machar, wie man es sich wünschen würde. Und solche Leute gibts halt immer. Pech.

Aber hey, mit nem guten 2600K kommst du auch ohne DICE/LN2 aus... und kannst zumimdest 2D punkten! Mit ner guten Graka auch 3D 
Problem ist halt, erstmal nen guten 2600K zu finden, mit dem man sich abhebt, also 57x Multi oder sowas. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.
Über kurz oder lang wird denk ich auch jeder engagierter Overclocker in die EOL kommen... erst steigt man irgendwie in Wakü ein und kann es nicht kalt genug bekommen, irgendwann probiert man mal DICE und dann is eh gelaufen und man ist infiziert. ICh bench wenn subzero nur noch Kokü (pretesting, Entspannung) und LN2.

Mein Senf


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

stimmt eigentlich das nachzuweisen is echt schwer gar zumöglich

Hab doch nen 980x und da haste im 2d ranking voll geliehten als h2o user  
ja kokü hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber das bauen is mir zustressig und meine studeten bekommen die kotze wenn da nachts pltözlich der boden bebt (hab 6 studenten buden über mir die wir vermieten) 

jetzt schau ich erstmal das ich nen pot herbekomm und isomaterial und dann tast ich mich mal langsam an dice,true meinte ja schon er hilft mir gern mich zurecht zufinden Dann klappt das aufjedenfall !  

mit meinem 875k is noch was drin zumindest im 2D ranking weil im 3D Rankig führ ich ja das feld an zumindest im 03 und vantage (06 könnte ich auch noch schaffen auf platz 1 zurutschen ) 
 somit wäre das echt ne gute sache wenn ich dann noch im 2D ziehmlich weit vorkomm weil da happerts richtig durch die fehlende kühlung  (hätte eh nich gedacht das sich soviel nen 875K kaufen)

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_875k?tab=3drankings

lustig dabei is hw points keine (da hält man schonmal nen rekord und dann weder gold pokal noch points )


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2011)

Hi, du musst bedenken, das die Score nur auf 3D bezogen ist, da ist es egal mit welcher CPU diese gemacht wurde. 

ich glaube dein beste Score ist 43k mit einen i7 980 , wo bei QPI & NB MHz sehr schlecht sind, kommt vllt beim Vantage nicht drauf an. 


lg Matti

PS: zB Matti OC's 33202 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 580 @ 955/1170MHz


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

ich dank dir ich glaub ich kann später nochmal paar points draufsetzen 

wird an meiner QPI FREQ liegen diese steht nämlich zur zeit auf auto  dachte das stört,nich aber hab eben nochmal in mein bench sammlung geschaut sie da ich hab mit 4598.5mhz cpu takt  41300points  im cpu score und ne nb Freq von 3500MHz (ramspeed 1700)  (ramspeed x 2 = nb freq)

edit: lag an der qpi freq (AUTO einstellung) läuft wieder bei 3500Mhz laut cpu z (gab aber kein punkte unterschied) das einzigste was evtll noch was bringen könnte wäre nb freq aber da hab ich ne frage an dich 


was mich  nun wundert,warum ist deine nb freq bei 4400,ramspeed beträgt ja " nur 1950MHz" normal sollte es doch doppelt so hoch sein oder  hat das nen bestimmten hintergrund warum so ein hoher nb freq ?


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

> ja kokü hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber das bauen is mir zustressig  und meine studeten bekommen die kotze wenn da nachts pltözlich der  boden bebt (hab 6 studenten buden über mir die wir vermieten)


Kokü baust du wenn ja auch nich selber, sondern lässt bauen oder kaufst gebraucht 
So laut ist die eig auch nicht 



> was mich  nun wundert,warum ist deine nb freq bei 4400,ramspeed beträgt  ja " nur 1950MHz" normal sollte es doch doppelt so hoch sein oder  hat  das nen bestimmten hintergrund warum so ein hoher nb freq ?


NB Freq (CPU Uncore) muss *mindestens* doppelt so hoch sein wie RAMTakt, mehr verbietet man dir nicht. Höherer Uncore bedeutet mehr Performance, da z.B. der  dann Cache schneller getaktet ist und somit mehr Daten/Zeit verarbeiten kann - mehr FPS.
SuperPi und Pifast sollte auch von profitieren, bei den 3DMarks weiß ich nich wie was genau reagiert.
Probier mal Aquamark mit 3 GHz Uncore und 4,4 GHz Uncore... der Unterschied is extrem.


----------



## chillinmitch (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> NB Freq (CPU Uncore) muss *mindestens* doppelt so hoch sein wie RAMTakt, mehr verbietet man dir nicht. Höherer Uncore bedeutet mehr Performance, da z.B. der  dann Cache schneller getaktet ist und somit mehr Daten/Zeit verarbeiten kann - mehr FPS.
> SuperPi und Pifast sollte auch von profitieren, bei den 3DMarks weiß ich nich wie was genau reagiert.
> Probier mal Aquamark mit 3 GHz Uncore und 4,4 GHz Uncore... der Unterschied is extrem.



Ich glaube beim Gulftown muss die Uncore sogar nur mind. eineinhalb mal so hoch wie der RAM Takt sein.
Und beim Vantage spielt es keine grosse Rolle ob 3700 oder 4400, jedenfalls nicht bei mir.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Mai 2011)

Bloomfield = min. UCLK = 2 x DDR3 bzw. 4 x I/O
Gulftown = min. UCLK = 1,5 x DDR3 bzw. 3 x I/O


theLamer schrieb:


> /natürlich nicht offensichtlich, sowas wie E8600@5 GHz im Winter oder sowas).... ganz einfach weil sie irgendwie die Punkte und die "Anerkennung" reizt, die sie dann eventuell bekommen, weil sie doch ach so tolle Hechte und Luft-OC-Helden sind.


Also mein E8600 lässt sich tatsächlich auf über 5 GHz mit Luftkühlung übertakten (wie die meisten E8x00 E0 eigentlich, wenn der FSB nicht limitiert), sogar mit einem durchschnittlichen Kühler und bei normaler Raumtemperatur. 

Davon abgesehen: Ich bin natürlich ein toller Hecht und Luft-OC-Held!^^


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Jo war nur nen Beispiel, ich beschäftige mich hauptberuflich nicht damit, Scores zu faken und kenne mich deshalb nicht genau in den Größenordnungen aus 
Vielleicht wäre i7 920 @ 5 GHz realistischer. Aber ich denke, ihr habt verstanden, was ich sagen wollte 

@Stephan: Mit kalter Luft bin ich auch nen Luft-OC-Held


----------



## blackbolt (30. Mai 2011)

wenn man den richtigen prozzi findet geht es unter luft auch noch wesentlich höher

*CPU-Z* - *5809.44 mhz* - Blackbolt (PC Games Hardware) - (Intel Pentium 4 'D' 925 @5809.4MHz)

müssen natürlich schon minusgrade sein


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Ja P4 is schon was schönes.... Hoffe dass ich irgendwie dieses Jahr noch den CPU-Z Teamrekord hole 
CM  > Presler


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

ja weil true meinte nämlich auch mal per pn 1,5 fach deshalb verwundert mich das bissle das matti so nen hohen uncore hat ABER ich hab gestern was festgestellt als laut gefühl läuft der vantage mit bissle mehr uncoretakt besser durch zumindest hab ich nichtmehr so die hohen fps einbrüchen bei szene wechsel gehabt,im cpu bench sah das auch viel besser aus,leider is mir vorher der ram abgeschmiert um das ergebniss zusehn 

zu der kokü  hmmmm wo bekomm ich den eine her + wo liegt das preislich (hab schonmal über nen chiller nachgedacht aber  die bei AT sind halt auch relativ teuer wenn man was leistungsstarkes mag) 


aber eh ich hab gestern so den mega schreck bekomm,hab bissle uncoretakt versucht hochzustellen und mit 1900er ram zubenchen da ich eh nen 2000er hab
also ins bios rein uncore und ramspeed hoch,save und exit und danach 3mal fehlstart (normal macht ja mein msi brett dann selbstständig cmos reset,tats aber nicht)

ich denk mir nichts böses und mach nen cmos reset per knopf,drück power,NICHTS,kein bild,mainboard fehlercode CF dann schau ich in die betriebsanleitung was CF is nun stehen in der ganze b.anleitung ALLE codes drin nur nich CF erster gedanke war cmos fehler,zweiter war cpu fritte 

ich dacht schon das wars der arme gulfi (bin eh so nen glückpilz das hätte mich garnich shockiert wenn der drauf gegangen wäre)  
war letztendlich aber doch nur batterie raus und rein und nun rennts wieder  Hosen sind denoch bis zum rand gefüllt....


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

> zu der kokü hmmmm wo bekomm ich den eine her + wo liegt das preislich (hab schonmal über nen chiller nachgedacht aber die bei AT sind halt auch relativ teuer wenn man was leistungsstarkes mag)



patrickclouds anschreiben hier im forum. der baut un verkauft die dinger ab 450€ aufwärts.
zweistufige cascade dann so ab 1200 euronalen.

ps: mach den 980x net kaputt


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Mai 2011)

Andere Leute haben da nicht so viel Glück Agr 
Für ne Kokü kannst du gebraucht zwischen 300 und 700€ rechnen, je nach Alter, Zustand, Leistungsfähigkeit usw. Wobei es für 700€ schon eigentlich neue und auch sehr starke Teile gibt, für den GT oder Grakas wie die GTX580 o.ä.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> patrickclouds anschreiben hier im forum. der baut un verkauft die dinger ab 450€ aufwärts.
> zweistufige cascade dann so ab 1200 euronalen.
> 
> ps: mach den 980x net kaputt


 
schau hier mal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-just-another-another-rotary-singlestage.html

das ist die, die ich von ihm habe. sahniges dingen sag ich dir, aber bei aktuelen 32°C brauchste auch keine kokü benchen. viel zu heiss 


edit:
hupsi, falscher knopf. wollte eigl oben editieren und nicht zitieren . fail ^^


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Ohne Gehäuse die Kokü?


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

jap, bau ich mir selber.
Blech rum, fertig


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Achso, wenn man das Werkzeug dazu hat und den Lack, kann mans natürlich machen.
Wäre mir persönlich zu teuer/aufwändig, aber hab auch nicht so viel da zum Bearbeiten.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

weder das eine noch das andere.
aber auffer arbeit kann ich das fix fertigen und lackieren lassen.
ich muss nur ne anständige zeichnung bauen


----------



## 8ykrid (30. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> patrickclouds anschreiben hier im forum. der baut un verkauft die dinger ab 450€ aufwärts.
> zweistufige cascade dann so ab 1200 euronalen.


 für ne bestellte kannst eher um 2000-2500 rechnen. Für die zwei die er gerade da hat will er 1600€. 2 stufige Kaskaden versteht sich. Hab erst gestern mit ihm geschrieben. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...estage-kompressorkuehlung-chiller-790228.html


----------



## Moose83 (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Aber hey, mit nem guten 2600K kommst du auch ohne DICE/LN2 aus... und kannst zumimdest 2D punkten! Mit ner guten Graka auch 3D
> Problem ist halt, erstmal nen guten 2600K zu finden, mit dem man sich abhebt, also 57x Multi oder sowas. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.
> Über kurz oder lang wird denk ich auch jeder engagierter Overclocker in die EOL kommen... erst steigt man irgendwie in Wakü ein und kann es nicht kalt genug bekommen, irgendwann probiert man mal DICE und dann is eh gelaufen und man ist infiziert. ICh bench wenn subzero nur noch Kokü (pretesting, Entspannung) und LN2.
> 
> Mein Senf



Und genau so was bekomme ich in paar Wochen, Multi 57 und 5,5GHz 06er


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Cascade is ja auch was besonderes, denke die meisten werden erstmal ne SingleStage haben wollen?


Moose83 schrieb:


> Und genau so was bekomme ich in paar Wochen, Multi 57 und 5,5GHz 06er


 Da bist du zu beneiden!


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und genau so was bekomme ich in paar Wochen, Multi 57 und 5,5GHz 06er


 
ich "nur" nen 56x  aber auch 5,5 im 06er. werte unter wasser. evtl geht unter kokü noch einer mehr.
aber die dinger skalieren ja so bescheiden auf kälte. schade eigendlich.


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

56x100 Bootup, aber für nix 3D-stable 
Sonst hätte ich ihn die vorher weggeschnappt  - Maximum 5,55 GHz Aquamark/SuperPi wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## 8ykrid (30. Mai 2011)

cool bin in der rev 4 auf platz 24 im team(eol)


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> 56x100 Bootup, aber für nix 3D-stable
> Sonst hätte ich ihn die vorher weggeschnappt  - Maximum 5,55 GHz Aquamark/SuperPi wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


 
wieso? is doch latte ob 57er bootup oder 56er. wenn beide nur 5,5ghz mitmachen, sind sie beide gleich gut. für mich reicht das erstmal. nach dem dollen 58+ kann ich mich immernoch umsehen, wobei in 6 monaten eh scokel 2011 alias ivy auf der brücke steht.

edit: ahjo nochwat. darf man bei sandy wieder auf 1core stellen oder is das wie beim gulftown eher abzuraten?


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

das war ja so klar wenn ich malwieder nen livestream zum benchen anschauen will dann fackelt der seine hw ab

da kommste rein der chat feiert schon und ich bekomm nichts mit ausser das wohl kondenswasser sich über die ram bänke breit gemacht hat  war aber nur nen amd wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (30. Mai 2011)

Echt? Hat der seine hw noch gehimmelt? Schade, zu früh rausgegangen


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

ja und ich kam zuspät hab nur sein gesichts ausdruck gesehn wo er schon am abbauen war und schnell seine "wassergekühlten rambänke" gezeigt hat


----------



## Ü50 (30. Mai 2011)

@Vaykir, ja da kannst du unbeschadet auch auf 1core strellen. 1-4


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

> war aber nur nen amd wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab



dann is doch alles OK 
stell dir mal vor, das wär nen intel gewesen  

PS: morgen gibts nen kokü update.
asus p5e3 premium mit nem E6320. schaun wa mal


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

ja wärs nen intel ich würde nun tagelang nichts essen und heulen wie nen schloßhund


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Mai 2011)

Habe eben mal meinen frischen E2180 angetestet, mangels Windows (war n sehr schnell zusammengeschustertes Setup^^) hab ich nur mal getestet, mit was er noch übern Bootscreen läuft. Dabei kamen grob 375MHz FSB, also 3,75 statt 2GHz bei raus (1,55V).
An meinen E2160 wird das Ding vermutlich trotzdem nicht rankommen, der macht 3,53GHz bei Standardspannung primestable


----------



## Moose83 (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> 56x100 Bootup, aber für nix 3D-stable
> Sonst hätte ich ihn die vorher weggeschnappt  - Maximum 5,55 GHz Aquamark/SuperPi wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Nö, schau mal hier, und da sind noch 8 Threats unter Air: http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4744/screen014ty.jpg
oder:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3623/screen015w.jpg

Das wird bald meiner sein


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Meine Aussage war auch @ Masterchief79


----------



## Moose83 (30. Mai 2011)

Aber meinen 54 Multi gebe ich trotzdem ab, 5GHz 24/7 und DDR3 2133 mit deinem Kit


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Ja sind ja auch schon 2000er 
Mit welchen Latenzen und welcher Spannung?

Ich meine da sind Elpida Hyer BBSE drin, wäre ja auch komisch wenn sie 2133 MHz nicht packen.

Wenn ich nen 2600K finde, habe ich schon guten Hyper-RAM reserviert.... richtig gute, besser als die BBSE  - aber die CPU zu finde bleibt das Problem


----------



## Moose83 (30. Mai 2011)

Hab 1,66V und CL9 bei 2133MHz Ich find, die gehen ganz gut, aber CL8 machen  sie nicht, mit mehr Spannung habe ich noch nicht getestet. Warte jetzt erst mal mit benchen, bis ich meinen 57 Multi Sandy abhole


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich meine da sind Elpida Hyer BBSE drin, wäre ja auch komisch wenn sie 2133 MHz nicht packen.


 
Hyper *oder* BBSE, das sind zwei Paar Schuhe, nur mal so am Rande. 

Du musst dann nur ein Board haben auf denen die Hyper auch wirklich gut funktionieren, die meisten Boards haben beim höchsten und teilweise auch beim zweihöchsten Speicherteiler mit Hyper-Chips Probleme.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ja sind ja auch schon 2000er
> Nö, sind sogar nur 1600er


----------



## theLamer (30. Mai 2011)

Stimmt sind 1600er, erinner mich....
Hatte 2000er gekauft (Tridents) und die 1600er beim Contest gewonnen - und die 1600er gingen besser als die 200er, weshalb ich die 2000er verkauft hab und später dann als ich mein Sys aufgelöst hab auch die 1600er weggegeben.

@ Don_Dan; Ich hab früher auch immer BBSE gesagt, aber irgendwer meinte dann, dass das auch Hypers sind...? keine Ahnung, an die richtigen Hypers kommen sie auf jeden Fall nicht ran.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war auch @ Masterchief79


 Woher weißt du, welche CPU ich gekauft habe? 
Die war nämlich abgesehen von primestabilen 4,5GHz@1,236V und 55x100 bootup völlig ungetestet


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ Don_Dan; Ich hab früher auch immer BBSE gesagt, aber irgendwer meinte dann, dass das auch Hypers sind...? keine Ahnung, an die richtigen Hypers kommen sie auf jeden Fall nicht ran.


 
Ich glaube ich habe hier sogar schon mal gepostet dass das nicht das selbe ist. ^^
"BBSE" sind EDJ1108BBSE-DJ-F, "Hyper" sind EDJ1108BASE-MNH-E/-MGH-E HYPER. Die Chips haben nicht nur unterschiedliche Eigenschaften, sie sehen auch unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

man man man wenn ich gerade seh was an 775lga core 2 duos gezahlt wird,beiss ich mir in arsch ,meine apogee kits und das dfi lanparty x48 t2r verkauft zuhaben..


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

> Woher weißt du, welche CPU ich gekauft habe?
> Die war nämlich abgesehen von primestabilen 4,5GHz@1,236V und 55x100 bootup völlig ungetestet


Doch von Marcus_T? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Doch von Marcus_T? Oder etwa nicht?


 
nein, das war ich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> man man man wenn ich gerade seh was an 775lga core 2 duos gezahlt wird,beiss ich mir in arsch ,meine apogee kits und das dfi lanparty x48 t2r verkauft zuhaben..


Stimmt, das kann sich echt lohnen und macht Spaß für wenig Geld (frag mal Blackbolt )
Habe letzte Woche nen E3200 für 15€ inkl. abgestaubt^^



theLamer schrieb:


> Doch von Marcus_T? Oder etwa nicht?


 Nope, meiner war von brutus, C143 Batch (die bisher einzige die ich überhaupt gesehen habe).


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

so gerade am E6320 aufbauen und nen kurzen cpu-z run starten, bevor meine alten meckern


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Mai 2011)

Man man ihr immer alle mit euren x57ger Multis. Mein 2500k macht 53 und das nichtmal 2D stable 

PS: Habe aber schon einen 2600k daliegen, der 5,4 bei 1,5V macht 
Mal sehen was da geht

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

oha, patricks kokü is krank. macht atm netmal -40°C ohne last. das ging schonmal besser 

korrektur: -50°C, tendenz, fallend.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne Umgebsungstemperatur von 26°C.... da fang ich gar nicht erst mi Kokü an.... schätze auch mal -40° bis -45°C Idle


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Dann setzt euch doch in den Keller oder sowas  Bei uns im Moment angenehme 16°, draußen sinds aber auch nur 14 momentan... Ich schlaf schon da weil ichs oben nicht mehr aushalte, zu viel Hitze 
Benchen brauch man bei den Temps eigentlich echt nicht, zumindest nicht subzero. Und ne Wassertemp von 32° bei nem 2600K und ner 8800GTS im Kreislauf letztens hat mir auch zu Denken gegeben  (Mora2 Pro)

PS: Eben neue 88er GTX von Evga bekommen, mit Referenzkühler, mal schauen was die so macht... 621/1458/900 sind bis jetzt schonmal stable.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

also hab geschmeidige 19°C lufttemp hier und -47°C auffer kokü atm (mit laufendem pc).

aber wieder ne seltsame cpu am start. 549x7 @ 1,5V macht sie mit, genau wie 549x7 @ 1,75V... sobald ich auf 550 gehe ist ende im gelände 
kann sein, das hier nen fsb loch ist oder "schon" die wall? weil eigenartig ist das schon irgendwie...




> PS: Eben neue 88er GTX von Evga bekommen, mit Referenzkühler, mal schauen was die so macht... 621/1458/900 sind bis jetzt schonmal stable.



du kaufst dich auch tot, oder?^^


edit:
selbst bei 1,44V macht er die 3800mhz mit.... das echt nen starkes stück. blöd nur, dass er die sogar unter luft macht. die cpu scheint komplett unbeeindruckt von den fast 100°K temperaturunterschied mit kokü zu sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Nein, nur billiges Zeug  Und Ende diesen Monats (also morgen) ist Schluss mit neue HW kaufen, dann wird erstmal das durchgebencht was hier rumliegt und gut  Außerdem hat man ja Geburtstag und dank dem 18ten auch ne Taschengeldvervierfachung eingesackt


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

taschengeld? geil, will ich auch wieder haben.
Btw heute abschlüssprüfung gemacht. lass mal demnächst treffen zum vorbenchen und den trash aussortieren.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

hab mal was gedreht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mr9eiPTtyz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Epic... dieses Surren, das Piepen vom Thermometer... ich krieg Bock auf Benchen 
Btw ich würde mal den Anzeigepunke für diesen Sicherheitskram runtersetzen, wenn du das selbst bei CPU-Z bestätigen musst 

PS: Ich will das Board haben


----------



## Lippokratis (31. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> also hab geschmeidige 19°C lufttemp hier und -47°C auffer kokü atm (mit laufendem pc).
> 
> aber wieder ne seltsame cpu am start. 549x7 @ 1,5V macht sie mit, genau wie 549x7 @ 1,75V... sobald ich auf 550 gehe ist ende im gelände
> kann sein, das hier nen fsb loch ist oder "schon" die wall? weil eigenartig ist das schon irgendwie...


 
Vcore ändert auch nicht unbedingt was an der FSB Wall. Hast du mal mit VTT/vFSB und vPLL gespielt? Max FSB hast du ja sicherlich mal mit niedrigen Multi getestet damit man weiß ab wann der FSB limitiert oder ab wann man die Vcore hoch schrauben muss.


btw: Die Kokü ist ja relativ leise, dachte immer die Dinger sind lauter.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Epic... dieses Surren, das Piepen vom Thermometer... ich krieg Bock auf Benchen
> Btw ich würde mal den Anzeigepunke für diesen Sicherheitskram runtersetzen, wenn du das selbst bei CPU-Z bestätigen musst
> 
> PS: Ich will das Board haben


 
das surren hält sich n grenzen noch, weil die kokü auf 30mm schaumstoff steht. brauche noch nen paar gummifüße.

jau man, das wär mal ne idee. hab ich mich schon so dran gewöhnt, dass ich das gar net mehr merke 


PS: öhmm.... nein ^^ hab bisher nur fsb von 612 hinbekommen. weis aber net, obs nun am board oder an der cpu lag.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Vcore ändert auch nicht unbedingt was an der FSB Wall. Hast du mal mit VTT/vFSB und vPLL gespielt? Max FSB hast du ja sicherlich mal mit niedrigen Multi getestet damit man weiß ab wann der FSB limitiert oder ab wann man die Vcore hoch schrauben muss.
> 
> 
> btw: Die Kokü ist ja relativ leise, dachte immer die Dinger sind lauter.


 
max fsb wüsste ich jetzt nichtmal ehrlich gesagt. das teste ich morgen mal. müsste irgendwo bei 620 liegen, sagte der vorbesitzer.

hab bisher auch nur an der vcore rumgefummelt. da steht auch was von GTL spannung oder sowas. feintuning hatte ich bisher noch nie die gedult zu


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Vaykir, wegen dir hab ich jetzt übelst Bock auf Kokü bekommen... Temperatur is okay
P4 620 wird gebencht mit Singlechannel, hab nur 1 Riegel da -,-


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Nettes Video, schön mal ne Kokü in Aktion zu sehen. Meine GTX scheint ganz gut zu gehen, mal gucken wie viel Headroom da noch ist. Der Vantage eignet sich ja eigentlich ganz gut zum Max. Graka-Takt vortesten (zumindest unter Win7, ansonsten würd ich auch den 03er nehmen).

PS @theLamer: Viel Spaß, hau rein  Ich muss mich hier leider mit ner Wakü zufriedengeben^^


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Vaykir, wegen dir hab ich jetzt übelst Bock auf Kokü bekommen... Temperatur is okay
> P4 620 wird gebencht mit Singlechannel, hab nur 1 Riegel da -,-


 
sahne, und vorallem die temp. is ja mal richtig geilo. hast die kacke draußen stehn, oder warum haut die so derbst rein?
pc an oder aus?


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

pc natürlich aus


----------



## Agr9550 (31. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier leider mit ner Wakü zufriedengeben^^



willkommnen im club 

ich sehs schon kommen wenn ich mir doch ne kokü hol statt nen pott 

zenario:
nachts um 4uhr gehts fenster vom student über mir auf "entschuldigung könnten sie das brummen  ausstellen ich muss früh raus und muss fit sein" 
antwort "waaaaaaaaaaaaas ich kann dich nicht hören wartemal bis vantage durchgelaufen is,ein augenblick bitte "


----------



## Vaykir (31. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> willkommnen im club
> 
> ich sehs schon kommen wenn ich mir doch ne kokü hol statt nen pott


 
statt? ne koku is ZUSATZ! damit mistet man den schrott aus, der nix für LN2 taugt 
Pots gibts trotzdem. wir sind ja extreme, und nicht medium.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

damn, gerade aufm P5B Deluxe irgendwie Reset und Power kurzgeschlossen... funkt und stinkt übelst aber Board geht noch oO
Naja P5B Deluxe bin ich eh ncih so der Fan von ^^


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Extrem user , ich habe mein Sys neu verbaut ... CPU habe ich jetzt mit Flüssigmetall verbunden und eine 3. gtx570 dazu getan .
Hab mir ein 2. Netzteil besorgt , und ist es richtig so --> beide NTs auf der gleichen Dose , das 2. NT zuerst anschalten und dann das Haupt NT ... beim Ausmachen das Hauptnetzteil zuerst .
Mario hatte es mir vor paar wochen glaube so geschrieben (finde aber die PN nicht mehr) hab kein bock mein 120€ SuperFlower zu schrotten .


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Da helfen wir doch gerne.
Mario sagt's: Und es klappt! Erst Graka-NT und bei Ausschalten zuletzt Graka-NT!



True Monkey schrieb:


> ich mache das ofter.....
> 
> Einfach das NT für die Grakas brücken und einschalten ....macht nichts wenn der Rechner noch nicht an ist.
> Den  Rechner dann einschalten und fertig.....das einzigste was du beachten  mußt ist das Graka NT vorher einschalten und zum auschalten erst den  Rechner ausschalten.
> ...


 
Gruß

PS: n/c on Flüssigmetall


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Da helfen wir doch gerne.
> Mario sagt's: Und es klappt! Erst Graka-NT und bei Ausschalten zuletzt Graka-NT!
> 
> 
> ...



Von Brücken hat Mario mir aber nix gesagt ... schau bitte mal an meine PinWand , da hat True es beschrieben  jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Ja wie willst denn das zweite NT anbekommen, wenns nicht gebrückt ist 
Glaubst du, dass geht einfach an, wenn du es an die Grakas anschließt und dann den I/O schalter auf "An" schaltest? So ist es nicht...

Das Graka-NT musst du brücken (wie im Bild von True Monkey), dann kannst es anschalten, dann den Rechner anmachen. Beim Ausschalten erst den Rechner aus und dann die Grakas.
Btw es gibt auch Kabel, mit denen man 2x NT zusammenschießen kann. KA wo man die kaufen kann.

Aber wie gesagt wenn du 2 NT verwendest, musst du zwingend das für die Grakas Brücken. Büroklammer reicht.

@ TOPIC

Weiß einer, wo man einen nicht überteuerten Xeon X5687 herbekommt? Damit kann man im wprime global 4-kern-Ranking ordentlich punkten, besser als mit dem besten 2600K oO


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Das ist nur, damit das NT anläuft, obwohl es nicht am ATX angeschlossen ist. Ich habs damals so gemacht: Einfach zweites, defektes Mobo dazugeholt, angeschlossen und damit mein zweites NT angemacht^^ Dann das erste und alles wunderbar 

Gibts auch Stecker zu, z.B. bei der Aquastream XT, damit die Pumpe läuft (zum Entlüften der Wakü), ohne dass der PC an ist und irgendwelche Komponenten zu warm werden. So weit mein Wissen zu dem Thema, allerdings keine Ahnung in wie weit dir das jetzt weiterhilft 

PS: Fett, dritte 570, da kann man schon ordentlich was mit machen


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das ist nur, damit das NT anläuft, obwohl es nicht am ATX angeschlossen ist. Ich habs damals so gemacht: Einfach zweites, defektes Mobo dazugeholt, angeschlossen und damit mein zweites NT angemacht^^ Dann das erste und alles wunderbar


 Das ist die Ghetto-Variante 
Aber lieber 1cm KAbel verwenden als nen komplettes Board daneben haben, oder? Er hats ja wahrscheinlich im Gehäuse drin 
Is nix dabei, die Pins kurzzuschließen, wirklich... nix anderes macht der An-Schalter aufm Board ja auch... weiß nicht, wieso manche da solche Hemmungen haben.

Hab auch oft 2 NT verwendet, z.B. hier... http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=451199&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg
Sieht auch nach Ghetto aus, aber hat geklappt... immerhin 5236 MHz mit nem i7 920^^


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

OkOk ... Dann gibt es jetzt 3x gtx570 mit *-->* SuperFlower 800watt *+* SuperPower 750watt


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Wow... nice 
Mach deine CPU auf maximalen Takt - also 5 GHz+ und die Grakas so weit übertakten wie es geht für einen Vantage-Durchlauf 
Bin gepsannt auf die Punktzahl^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja hab mir gedacht, zu irgendwas muss das kaputte P45 Platinum doch noch gut sein  Hast natürlich Recht @theLamer, aber ich hatte grad keinen Überbrückungsstecker zur Verfügung. Und was löten wollte ich da jetzt auch nicht direkt. Nette Score übrigens 

Habe das Maximum meiner 2ten GTX ohne jegliche Mods und Referenzkühler gefunden (falscher Treiber+nicht auf Score optimiert) -> Anhang. Werde die jetzt löten und dann hoffen, dass ich 729MHz zum laufen kriege mit Stockkühler, 702 sollte sie auf jeden Fall packen.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja hab mir gedacht, zu irgendwas muss das kaputte P45 Platinum doch noch gut sein  Hast natürlich Recht @theLamer, aber ich hatte grad keinen Überbrückungsstecker zur Verfügung. Und was löten wollte ich da jetzt auch nicht direkt. Nette Score übrigens


 Du brauchst nix löten, siehe das Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/126252-wie-genau-2-netzteile-verwenden-img_0097.jpg
Und thx, das MSI X58 Pro war schon lustig - 250 MHz BCLK . War sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

Danke jungs , hat geklapt ... was ist wenn das Kabel abrutscht(brücke) , oder braucht man die nur zum anschalten .

Vantage kommt glei mal ein Testlauf mit 4,5ghz... und grakas (dank WaKü) mal sehn .


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2011)

Das muss immer gebrückt sein! Nicht abrutschen lassen, deine HW is zu teuer dafür


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

widder ich bin ich mal gespannt was mit ner 3ten gtx 570 schaffst hattest ja schon mit 2 570 nen extrem guten gpu score ! 

ghetto varianten rocken fand schon den GHETTO chiller der mal bei meisterkühler zusehen war extrem toll  
Noch genialer war aber die ghetto version von der wasser bong kühlung


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

@vaykir
620 hört sich ja schon nicht schlecht an. Dann hast du aber wirklich einen komischen Prozessor wenn er schon so früh und bei unterschiedlicher Vcore nicht höher will.

@ widder0815
es gibt auch diese Adapter wie theLamer schon gesagt hat. Das wird der Powerswitch on und eine Masse weitergeleitet. Somit hast du die sicherere Variante, wo auch die Masse mit einander verbunden ist und nicht nur über die Steckdosenleiste. Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht wie das Ding genau heißt, liegt aber oft Gehäusen bei die den Einbau eines zweites Netzteils ermöglichen. Frag mal Icke&Er der hat/hatte solch einen Adapter. Der kann dir vielleicht sagen wie man an den Adapter kommt.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Vantage ist jetzt 2 mal abgeschmiert ... jedesmal nach dem letzten Test 
Gpu Test1  16000
Gpu Test2  28000

Das Netzteil fängt an zu Knattern , als wenn der Lüfter irg wo gegen schlägt (tuht er aber nicht) ich "Hasse" china schau Morgen mal weiter ...
Für heute reicht es mir .
Ich habe auch den Treiber nicht neu aufgesetzt , mal sehn was man noch machen kann .


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

knattert das nur wenn es anläuft? Macht nämlich mein cooler master sobald es läuft is es weg  (klingt wie nen schleifender lüfter aber irgendwie kratzt da nichts) scheiss drauf lass kratzen denk ich mir immer


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wird die Last der 3 GPUs durch diese provisorische Lösung nicht richtig auf die Schienen des 2ten NTs übertragen... Sodass das erste trotzdem Überlast bekommt. Vielleicht knattert ja auch nicht der Lüfter, sondern die Bauteile innerhalb des Netzteils... 
Und wer glaubt, dass Spannungswandler, Spulen und Elkos keine Geräusche machen können, dem führe ich mal meine 8800GT vor  Die veranstaltet ein Theater, das ist kaum zu glauben (aber auch nur auf 1,8V+, einmal aus Versehen dank falschem Messpunkt draufgegeben )


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

ich glaub ich mach dir mal nen video von meinem gespann wenn ich das aufdreh


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Das knattern kommt natürlich von den Bauteilen des NTs ... der Mark11 ist auch abgeschmiert , Morgen schau ich mal mit Messgerät ob das 800 Watt Hauptnetzteil überlastet wird (sieht danach aus mißt)


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

hab noch nen 3tes netzteil falls eins brasucht   (cooler master m520)


----------



## RoccoESA (1. Juni 2011)

bei Eurer "Diskussion" kann ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen, euch mal unter die Nase zu reiben, was ihr euch habt entgehen lassen:



			
				Käufer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nun *mal auf die schnelle* 5ghz bei 1.384 geprimelt und schien stabil zu laufen bin ich auch schon recht zufrieden mit.
> Vantage Performance lief auch mit etwas mehr als 56k durch


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juni 2011)

> @vaykir
> 620 hört sich ja schon nicht schlecht an. Dann hast du aber wirklich einen komischen Prozessor wenn er schon so früh und bei unterschiedlicher Vcore nicht höher will.



weis auch net woran das liegt. hatte ich schonmal bei einem ähnlichen prozessor gehabt.
aber vllt ist echt nen fsb loch zwischen 550 und 560 oder so. hats ja alles schon gegeben. werde nachher mal noch nen test hinterherschieben.

werde glaube mal 550x6 testen. das sehn wir ja obs am fsb liegt oder an der frequenz der cpu...


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

So wie ich es schon vor gut einem Monat geschrieben habe, hat unser Team auch diesen Monat den HWBot Wettbewerb gewonnen. Dank den sehr guten Ergebnissen von Barisan, der8auer und Lippokratis haben wir diesen Wettkampf auch dieses mal gewinnen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an alle aus dem Team die mitgemacht haben an dem Contest. Zwei gewonnene Stages, ein zweiter und ein dritter Platz sind aller Ehren wert.

Mal gucken ob wir die Siegesserie auch bei Juni Wettbewerb fortsetzen können.


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch von mir ...

Könnt ihr mir sagen wieviel Watt meine WaKü frißt? 10x 120mm Lüfter(5-12v) 12v Pumpe(8watt)  es geht darum sie an das 2. NT zu hängen wegen --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-vantage-eure-ergebnisse-203.html#post3046858


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juni 2011)

^^Wieviel mA brauchen denn die Lüfter? (Rechnung: V*A=W)


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

0,22A ... also 0,22x12 = 2,64watt x 10lüfter = 26,4 watt +8watt/pumpe = *34,4watt* ... ok ich mach die WaKü an das 2. Netzteil (muss jeden Watt rausholen) thx Digger


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde in deiner Stelle in naher Zukunft beide SuperFlowers verkaufen und dir stattdessen ein Antec oder Corsair NT mit 1050-1200W holen, dann hast du erstmal ausgesorgt  So á la True Power-Serie. 
Hast du schon versucht, ALLE Grakas an das erste NT (also das mit mehr Leistung) zu hängen, und den ganzen Rest an das zweite? Sprich Mobo, HDDs, Wakü, Ram etc? Mit entsprechenden Adaptern kannst du dir das sicher hinbasteln, auf 6x6Pin


----------



## blackbolt (1. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> So wie ich es schon vor gut einem Monat geschrieben habe, hat unser Team auch diesen Monat den HWBot Wettbewerb gewonnen. Dank den sehr guten Ergebnissen von Barisan, der8auer und Lippokratis haben wir diesen Wettkampf auch dieses mal gewinnen können.


 
1A gratulation von mir


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

*gratulation an  die es gerichtet haben  *



Ende des monates bekomm ich ne 2te 5870 rev 1 zu meinem gespann (freu mich schon vorallem mein erstes quad cf ) bin gespannt ob ich damit noch paar points im bot holen kann 

@widder
Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000, 1000W ATX 2.3 (RS-A00-AMBA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals 

130 euronen,1kw,6x pci e  
das HX1000 hat die selber effizens genausoviel pcie stecker kostet aber 40euro mehr  (wollt nämlich auch erst nen HX1000 hab mich aber fürs cm m1000 entschieden,bereu es bis heute nich )


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Danke , hat sich für mich aber erledigt ... wollte Bisl benchen und die gtx570 + WaKü danach verkaufen (50-80€ Miese aber das war es mir Wert), schade nur das es nicht so geklappt hat wie ich wollte 
Aber Egal , heute abend stehen 2 gtx570 im Verkaufsthread mit WaKü (eine davon kann man bei Evga noch regestrieren für 10 jahr)


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

hmmmmmm was willste den für die 2 gtx 570


----------



## prost (1. Juni 2011)

Langsam trudelt die S775-Hardware für meine erste Dice-Session ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welcher 3D-Benchmark braucht eig. nicht soviel Prozzesorleistung, d.h. wo kann ich mit meinem 920 @4-4,5Ghz und der GTX 570 @900-1000Mhz (900 gehen bei 1,063V stabil, mehr noch nicht getestet) noch Punkte holen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn das für ne CPU?
Also mit nem 920er fallen die alten Benches schon fast komplett weg, das heißt 99er, 00er, 01er, 05er und 06er (bei ner einigermaßen starken Graka, 8800GTX aufwärts) kannste schomal vergessen. 03er geht vielleicht noch, wenn du HT ausmachst. Ansonsten gehen noch Vantage, den 11er, Unigine Heaven und PC Mark.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

wenn du benchst, benche immer jeden Benchmark den HWBot bietet. Irgendwann wird es vielleicht mal Punkte geben für die Benchmarks die jetzt keine haben.

3D Benches ohne CPU würden ich mal Heaven sagen. 03er kannst du versuchen.


----------



## theLamer (1. Juni 2011)

btw @ prost: nen  i7 sollte eigentlich mindestens 4.6 GHz unter DICE gehen - wenn nicht sogar 4,8 GHz.
Meiner ging damals mit 4,9 GHz unter Kokü durch den Aquamark.
Und 3DMark... Moment mal schauen - 4818 MHz rockstable. Da DICE kälter ist als SS, sollten 4,8 gehen für alle 3D-Benches.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

ich glaub es ist ein Pentium 920 für Sockel 775 oder ist es doch ein Core i7 920.@prost  oder meintest du gar nicht den prozessor auf dem bild? wasn das für einer


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Die CPU auf dem Foto ist aber ne 775er CPU, und DDR2 Ram, ich denk nicht dass er den 920er kaltmachen will


----------



## theLamer (1. Juni 2011)

Well I think you are right "S775 Hardware"
Aber in seiner Signatur steht ja auch i7 920, von daher kann ich mich da nochmal rausreden 

Aber 3D benchen mit nem P4? Der limitiert doch selbst im Heaven, oder?

btw wenn S1366 vorhanden ist, wieso wird der nicht kalt gemacht? ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal Heaven gebencht und da habe ich mit einem E6400 @ stock Leute mit einem Gulftown überholt . Vielleicht wird der Prozessor wichtiger wenn die Grafikkarte stärker wird.

Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Aufklärung zum Thema 920 - kann ja beides sein^^


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Juni 2011)

Will er denn sein main-sys (vermute ich ketzt mal) auch kalt machen?

Also ich würde mich da auch auf ältere HHW beschränken.


----------



## prost (1. Juni 2011)

Aaaalso 
den i7 920 und die 570 will ich worerst unter WaKü lassen - ist mir für die ersten Versuche zu Schade 
Deshalb wollte ich fragen wie weit ich mit nem i7 920 @rund 4,5Ghz (habe ich noch nicht so genau ausgetestet wieviel für 3D stabil ist) bei 3D Benches komme. Bei den meisten Benchmarks mit ner GTX 570, die ich bei hwbot gesehen habe, waren die Ergebnisse mit i7 920 immer ganz weit hinten fast ohne Punkte. Ich werde es aber mal mit Heaven und dem 03er ohne HT versuchen (morgen hab ich ja keine Schule ). Abgesehen davon geht die GraKa ganz gut - 900Mhz bei 1,063V bis jetzt.

Wenn ich etwas Erfahrung mit Extreme-OC habe, wird dann vll auch mal der i7 920er kalt gemacht, allerdings geht mein UD7 nur bis BCLK 223 
Die CPU aufm Bild ist ein Celeron (E4300 kommt auch noch), der RAM DDR2. Die sind für die ersten Versuche mit Dice auf nem P5B Deluxe gedacht, also nur zum 2D Benchen. Sorry falls ich euch verwirrt haben sollte


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, was dein E4300 macht. Und ich blackbolt haben beide schon recht akzeptable Exemplare erwischt, meiner macht 3772MHz unter Wakü, bei 1,43V oder sowas. Allerdings bei 2V PLL


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mal frech in die Runde wer was zur Juni Challenge beitragen kann. Dieses mal geht es um PCMark04 und AMD Systeme.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe zwar ein AMD SYS (als Int. PC)  mit einem 4400+ Sowie asus A8NSLI Deluxe aber benchen mit dem Teil hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal versucht PCMark4 was ist das denn?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2011)

ein Benchmark für CPUs du 3D Bencher . Wäre ja schon mal was für die K8 Stage.

Ich glaube bei PCMark04 kommt es nicht wie bei PCMark05 nur auf die Festplatte an, sondern auf hohen CPU Takt, schnellen RAM und eine starke GPU. Wird sicherlich ein stark umkämpfte Challenge.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> So wie ich es schon vor gut einem Monat geschrieben habe, hat unser Team auch diesen Monat den HWBot Wettbewerb gewonnen. Dank den sehr guten Ergebnissen von Barisan, der8auer und Lippokratis haben wir diesen Wettkampf auch dieses mal gewinnen können.
> 
> 
> Danke an alle aus dem Team die mitgemacht haben an dem Contest. Zwei gewonnene Stages, ein zweiter und ein dritter Platz sind aller Ehren wert.
> ...



Klasse Arbeit  großes Lob an Barisan 

lg


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

Schade das es amd challange heisst sonst wär ich beim pcmark 4 dabei  Mal schauen vllt kommen die tage eine comp. wo ich mitmachen kann die msi comp is leider auch nur für lga1155


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei PCMark04 kommt es nicht wie bei PCMark05 nur auf die Festplatte an, sondern auf hohen CPU Takt, schnellen RAM und eine starke GPU. Wird sicherlich ein stark umkämpfte Challenge.


 
da hast du recht festplatte hat nix mit dem score zu tun 

mal schauen bei der challenge kann ich bestimmt was beisteuern


----------



## theLamer (2. Juni 2011)

Kann vlt mit Sockel 939 was reißen, wobei... hab nur Singlecores da, wird wohl nicht reichen, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich frag mal frech in die Runde wer was zur Juni Challenge beitragen kann. Dieses mal geht es um PCMark04 und AMD Systeme.


 
also ich hätte ein X4 955 BE im angebot mit in der signatur stehendem board und nen paar K6 auf nem Epox 8rda3+.
mal schaun. da es nen alter test ist, kann man ja hoffen, dass multicore cpus nicht so ausschlaggebend sind.

muss ich wohl mal nen benchtable umbauen 775 runter, K7/K10 drauf.


----------



## theLamer (2. Juni 2011)

OC-Challenge June 2011
So, hab aus Spaß mal K7 gebencht... mir fehlt ne gute AGP-Grafikkarte - CPU ging ganz gut - Mit GF 6800 würde bestimmt gut was gehen 
4109 PCMarks im 2004er, Platz 1/2  (zweiter hat 1860 PCMarks)^^

Sockel 939 kommt demnächst eventuell noch.

theLamer's 4109 marks PCMark 2004 run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2841MHz


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juni 2011)

noch eine Hammer Auszeichnung die haben nur 19 andere im Bot



                         02.06.2011:                                                                                                                    You gained a new achievement: Get 800 Hardware Points on LGA775                                                                                                            -                                                               source                                                                               -                                                       archive.                          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg stefan
(PCGHX ROCKT)


----------



## theLamer (2. Juni 2011)

Du bist soooo krank 
Echt schöne Leistung, geht ja echt voran in etzter Zeit bei dir


----------



## RoccoESA (2. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> noch eine Hammer Auszeichnung die haben nur 19 andere im Bot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





damit sind wir schon 6 Deutsche ... also fast ein drittel


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juni 2011)

Celeron D 352 @ kokü macht bei 4994MHz dicht... was fürn scheiss ding...

aber hauptsache 4800 stable bei nur 1,35V.... also irgendwo is bei mir doch der wurm drin


----------



## theLamer (3. Juni 2011)

Wilkommen in meiner Welt.
Cedar Mill eben. Manche sind Überflieger, manche totaler Crap.
Bin froh, dass ich meine 7 GHz-Exemplare habe.


----------



## theLamer (3. Juni 2011)

Haha 


			
				HWBOT.org schrieb:
			
		

> *Sorry, we are down for maintentance.*
> 
> An employee thought it was a good idea to overclock one of the  database servers with liquid helium. Turns out the Dell motherboard has a  cold bug.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub miene neue CPU-Mobo Kombi ist ganz ordentlich.
Schnell mal eingestellt auf Default-Werten (und teils drunter) 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

MFG


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. Juni 2011)

na dann gehts wohl los mir Rev. 4. Mal gucken wie jetzt die aktuellen Stände sind.


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich glaub miene neue CPU-Mobo Kombi ist ganz ordentlich.
> Schnell mal eingestellt auf Default-Werten (und teils drunter)
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> ...


 
107 ist ja bei Sandy schon ne Bank 


Wird wohl echt Rev4 auf den richtigen Server gespielt. Na mal gucken - die Stände kennt man ja eigentlich schon, weil der Testserver ja auch mehrmals geupdated wurden.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. Juni 2011)

Jop viel ändern dürfte sich da nicht mehr.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juni 2011)

Dann muss ich mich ja mit rev4 mal befassen 

MFG


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. Juni 2011)

Das bleibt wohl nicht aus


----------



## blackbolt (3. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Wird wohl echt Rev4 auf den richtigen Server gespielt. Na mal gucken - die Stände kennt man ja eigentlich schon, weil der Testserver ja auch mehrmals geupdated wurden.


 
also wenn es so bleibt dann bin ich jetzt wohl in den Team contributions auf rang 4 im team  auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2011)

jo. die vielen vorderen Plätze sind Gold wert für das Team


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Juni 2011)

Bringt das jetzt mehr Punkte für's Team wenn ich in der OC Liga mitspiele, oder bleibt sich das gleich als wenn ich in der EOL bleibe 

Mit Rev4 braucht man doch nur noch 4-5 gute Grakas und evtl. 1-2 gute CPUs, dabei sollte noch was sein was kräftig Global-Points abwirft/abwerfen kann und schon kann man Vorne mitspielen (zu mindest in der EOL ist das leicht erreicht).


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juni 2011)

ist egal wo du bist die Punkte werden immer noch nach dem gleichen Algorithmus erstellt nur zählen sie unterschiedlich für die verschiedenen Ligen, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, das subzero ergebnisse mehr punkte generieren als luft systeme. das besten fürs team sind erste plätze

ja das neue hw Punkte limit für den persönlichen rank ist es wesentlich einfacher hochzutreiben, aber das betrifft ja alle. so wie früher die meisten um die 300 Punkte hatten verschiebt sich das jetzt alles etwas nach oben wahrscheinlich so um die 400-500 Punkte für den normalen bencher


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2011)

@Blech: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wirst du dann einen schlechteren Platz in der OC Liga haben als vorher in der EOL, dafür aber HW-Punkte-mäßig (weil subzero logischerweise mehr HW Punkte abwirft) und damit auch Team-Punkte-mäßig weiter vorne sein.
Ich stehe z.B. in der EOL ziemlich weit vorne (letztens Platz 4, jetzt 13 oder sowas), habe dafür aber wenig Team Punkte, weil meine Ergebnisse grüßtenteils alle so im vorderen Mittelfeld liegen (15-22 Punkte). 

Ist das außerdem richtig, dass Goldpokale (auch wenns nur 2 Punkte sind) mehr Team Punkte geben als z.B. ein Silberpokal, dafür aber mit 39 Punkten? Wenn ja, gut, dann könnte ich mit nem E3400, E3200 und evtl. E2180 noch bissel was machen demnächst


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Juni 2011)

Am besten fürs das Team ist, wenn vordere Plätze erbencht werden. Am einfachst kann man die TTP Punkte ablesen, wenn man den Filter Team anklickt, da sieht man dann auch die TPP Punkte.

In deinem Beispiel würde trotzdem der Silber Pokal mehr Punkte bringen. Oder ist der erste auf dem gleichem Team? Wenn er es nicht ist dann ist logischerweise der silber pokal höher zu bewerten fürs Team, weil es eben 3,9 UP und dann eben die TPP Punkte gibt, die hängen ja von der Anzahl der Team ab. Aber selbst die UP sind ja schon mehr als die 2 TPP Punkte die der erste Platz wohl einbringen wird (bin mir noch unsicher ab wann es TPP gibt oder ob es generell wie bei HW Punkten immer min. 2 TPP gibt bis mehr als 10 Teams im Ranking sind).

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, Ergebnisse im Mittelfeld sind nicht so die Bringer fürs Team, weil wohl meistens noch einer vom Team vor einem ist und damit nur 1/10 der HW Punkte fürs Team zählen.

Aber morgen wissen wir alle mehr wenn Rev4 online ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt in die OC-Liga verfrachtet, denn bei so einigen Kollegen hier sind dort mehr Punkte für's Team und bessere Teaminterne Plätze drin (obwohl weniger Punkte) als wenn ich in der EOL rumtümpel (irgendwie muss da die Rechnung anders erfolgen, oder weiß der Kuckuck).

Wenn das alles so bleibt, dann weiß ich auch nicht was ich demnächst mit dem Mehr an Zeit anfange  
Vieleicht die bessere Hälfte ein bisschen mehr Benchen, Modding, Wakü, oder nur noch eine Beraterfunktion ausüben, Nebenberuflich die Interne-Benchmarkliste pflegen ... ach irgendwas wird sich schon ergeben


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Juni 2011)

was bitte ist denn TPP und UP ?


----------



## YellowCaps (4. Juni 2011)

Mir scheint, es wird  n "How 2" gebraucht.


Spam 4 MP


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Juni 2011)

UP - User Points
TPP - Team Power Points

UP gehen mit einem Zehntel pro Mitglied in die Team-Wertung mit ein und die TPP jeweils komplett.


----------



## YellowCaps (4. Juni 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, ist das ganz nur noch für Leuts die das Professionell machen. Als User der da ab und an mal Spass dran hat, wird man ja jetzt in der Teamwertung abgestraft


Spam4MP


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Juni 2011)

danke Olli


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2011)

Revision 4 ist offiziell auf den HWBot-Server aufgespielt! Aber auch der Testserver uat.hwbot.org ist noch weiterhin erreichbar.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Juni 2011)

Ha, ich gehöre zu den 5 aktivsten membern des letzten monats im team  oh man, dann wird der juni ja der oberknaller, weil sandy kommt und dann endlich alle grafikkarten kalt gemacht werden. froi froi froi


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Juni 2011)

wenn ihr irgendwelche Bugs findet bitte hier [BUGS] hwbot: Revision 4 up and running! - hwbot.org posten damit das HWBot Team etwas dagegen machen kann


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die Rev schon als solchen gemeldet


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2011)

Na so weit würde ich nicht gehen @Blech 

Seh ich das richtig, dass jetzt auch die Mobo Ref. Clock Ergebnisse bepunktet werden? Und geht das auch nach Chipsatz, oder nur nach Modell? Also wenn man mit nem Rampage Extreme auf dem 775 jetzt beispielsweise 620MHz FSB hinbekommt, gibts dann Punkte nur in der Kategorie fürs RE, oder allgemein für den S775?


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Juni 2011)

Es gibt immer nur in der Kategorie selber Punkt. Ist nicht Sockel und Produktübergreifend.

MFG


----------



## Jogibär (4. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner: 





> Ich habe die Rev schon als solchen gemeldet


Herrlich!!!

Ich finde es schon kurios, dass man sich in der internen Teamwertung schon im Hundertstelbereich bewegt. Jemand der vorher beispielsweise 0,1 Punkte hatte, hat jetzt 0,01 Pkt (UP/10). Mal sehen, wann die Tausendstel kommen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Juni 2011)

Grad nen PC für nen Freund zusammengebaut. Bevor er aber mein Bastelzimmer verlässt noch ganz kurz mit Kälte angetestet - ohne große Hoffnung, da das Board max 1,7V kann (1.576V kommen an ) und der E8400 zu allem Überfluss noch ein C0 ist... für nen home-pc okay, für Benchen nicht xD
4992 MHz gingen zu validieren -,-

Denke, das liegt größtenteils am C0-Stepping und an der VCore, mit E0 würde sicher mehr gehen. Aber da ich das alles eh nicht selbst bezahlt habe freue ich mich über die paar Punkte die es bringt. Nützen in Rev4 zwar nix, da nur Top 20 zählen und ich über 10P bräuchte pro Submission, aber wayne.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal was hoch geladen, hat wohl das Team nicht viel gebracht. ( Rev. 4.0 haut wohl nicht so ganz hin, Team verliert Punkte, ist doch S......)

lg Matti


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

Hi Matti

dich hat Rev 4 aber ganz schon geschröpft.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2011)

Nicht nur Matti


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

Hi, alles ist mir nicht ganz klar 

zB: 
PC Games Hardware Mitglieder                            PC Games Hardware besitzt 482 Mitglieder die Punkte zum Team beigesteuert haben                      RoccoESA hat am meisten beigesteuert, mit insgesammt *4.794,30 Punkten*! 

Rang                     Contribution                     Mitglieder                      League                           TPP                                 UP

1.                                                                               *4.278,73pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *RoccoESA*                                                                                Xtreme OC                                                                               3.799,30                                                                               4.883,30

Wo bitte kommen die 515,57 Punkte mehr her, die Uwe das Team beisteuert  und wieviele Punkte steuern die anderen Teammitglieder zu, die man nicht sieht.
Wo kann man genau sehen -wer wo und mit was die TPP macht 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

3800 + 10% aus 4883,7 macht 4288,37pkt ... also fast beinahe so in etwa 4278 ... 



mehr hab ich bisher auch noch nicht rausgefunden - ich hab die "Logik" dahinter noc nicht gefunden


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

Einzig der neuen 2 (3) Klassen Gesellschaft kann ich was abgewinnen


Spam4MP


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ich hab die "Logik" dahinter noch nicht gefunden


 
Da wärst du nach Massmann auch der erste 

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> UP - User Points
> TPP - Team Power Points
> 
> UP gehen mit einem Zehntel pro Mitglied in die Team-Wertung mit ein und die TPP jeweils komplett.



mir bleibt bisher einzig der Schluss, das die Berechnung nicht "zeitnah" stattfindet, so das eben da immer "kleinere" Differenzen auftreten können - evtl. sind ja UP und TPP aktuell und die Berechnung der zum Team beigesteuerten Punkte erfolgt zum einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt (zB nur ein mal täglich - oder so)


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

2.                                                                               *2.956,19pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Matti OC*  
                                                                              Xtreme OC                                                                               2.425,00                                                                               5.366,00

aber stimmt das nicht ganz: 
zB: 
2425  + 10% aus 5366 macht 2961,6pkt . da fehlen das Team doch einige Pkt. 

bei Uwe fehlen 10 Punkte 
bei Matti fehlen 4 Punkte 
bei Alex fehlen 7 Punkte 
bei Blacky fehlen 0,4 Punkte 
bei Alriin fehlen 6 Punkte 

usw.


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

denke da ist der Wurm in dem algorithmus


Spam4MP


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> bei Uwe fehlen 10 Punkte
> bei Matti fehlen 4 Punkte
> bei Alex fehlen 7 Punkte
> bei Blacky fehlen 0,4 Punkte
> ...



macht im Durchschnitt 5,48Pkt/User ... oder auch bei 482 Member runde 2600Pkt... 

sind wir nicht doch Platz 1


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

wenns alle teams gleichermaßen bertrifft,....wer weiß


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Juni 2011)

Bei mir stimmt die Berechnung , vielleicht hängt der Algo. wirklich zurück denn ich hab bedingt durch Matura und RL schon länger nichts mehr gebencht ?

Das neue Punktesystem ist aber wirklich interessant , je nach dem auf welcher Seite man gerade ist schwanken meine Punkte zwischen 120 und 139 , den Sinn dahinter sehe ich nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

Gibts denn n offizielles Statement zu Sinn und zweck?


----------



## blackbolt (5. Juni 2011)

so ich gebe jetzt auch mal meinen koment ab

man bekommt jetzt auch punkte für den pcmark04 zb Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews   ,
http://hwbot.org/submission/2162830_blackbolt_pcmark_2004_core_2_e4300_1.8ghz_11984_marks

 und da ich da überall gold habe hat das einen ganzen haufen points gemachtnur leider gibt es nicht wie meim pcmark05 globale points

ausserdem bekommt man punkte für reference clock beim mainboard zb Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

und für memory glock auch zb Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
http://hwbot.org/submission/1025334_tapakah_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_844.7_mhz

hat beim mir etwa 120 punkte gemacht

mfg stefan
ps hatte ja eigentlich gehofft das sie den uc bench mit in die punkte holen da hätte ich nämlich auch 35 gold medallien


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe die Berechnung garnicht.
Wie kann z.B jemand der 4 oder 5 kleine Grakas gebencht hat bei eine durchschnittlichen Punktezahl von unter 1,5 P. sowie einigen CPU,s im Duchschnitt nicht über 2,0 Punkte. Doppelt so viele TPP haben wie ich.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

weil für die TPP nur das beste Ergebnis fürs Team zählt. Wenn du den Filter "team" aktivierst, siehst du auch wie viel TP Punkte das Team bekommt. Im Normalfall ist ein 1. Platz bei einer seltenen Kategorie mehr wert fürs Team als ein 20 Punkteergebnis, wenn es nicht das beste fürs Team ist. Natürlich ist das 20 Punkte Ergebnis besser fürs eigene Profil. Da muss man halt einen Zwischenweg finden.

Für sich selber eben Mainstream benchen und fürs Team die etwas seltenen Sachen oder eben sehr gute Ergebnisse abliefern egal wo, das ist gut fürs Team und fürs eigene Profil das beste.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

Hi, meinst du hier: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  Reiter oben -Members- 
-wo man die Punkte sehen kann, nur halt nicht genau mit welcher HW sich die TPP zusammen setzen. 

was wäre, wenn ich das Team verlasse, dass Team dürfte doch nicht viele Punkte verlieren / weil doch die Member in der HW die ich gebencht habe, nach rücken. ( ausser der 10 Teil meiner HW Punkte) 

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe du willst nicht wechseln 

Ja die Punkte die da im Member Tab stehen sind dann weg, aber andere Member bekommen dann eben mehr TP Punkte, aber genau sagen kann man es nicht. Man kann ja mal anregen, das eine Auflistung noch hinzugefügt wird. Im Moment ist ja eher Bug fixing bei den HWBot Leute angesagt, aber es ist schon viel für 4.1 geplant.

mit dem team filter meine ich das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

ahso! das bedeutet also, wenn irgend nen member von PCGH team jetzt nen besseres ergebnis mit nem E4300 als matti schafft, dann wird eben das ergebnis für das team genommen (welches dann vllt 4.1 punkte gibt)?


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

richtig. am besten ist man schlägt nicht nur den Teamgefährten sonder gleich noch Mitglieder aus anderen Teams. Jetzt ist die Teamwertung auch eher eine Teamwertung, weil das Team Punkte bekommt für eine Teamrangliste in der jeweiligen Hardware Kategorie.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2011)

Kann es sein das einige Sachen trotzdem keine PP abwerfen, oder sind die Jungs noch nicht so weit? Bsp.: 7200 GS 64MB


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> richtig. am besten ist man schlägt nicht nur den Teamgefährten sonder gleich noch Mitglieder aus anderen Teams. Jetzt ist die Teamwertung auch eher eine Teamwertung, weil das Team Punkte bekommt für eine Teamrangliste in der jeweiligen Hardware Kategorie.


 
auch wenns verwirrend ist am anfang, aber das finde ich mal super. ganz ohne flax.
vorher wars ja so, dass man nur haufenweise hardware (-punkte) sammeln musste. das jetzige system ist da doch etwas "team-echter".


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob es eine Mindestanzahl gibt bei den Teams um Punkte zu bekommen. Muss ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

"team-echter" ?

wenn du stundenlang fürs Team "arbeitest" und dann die Anerkennung verweigert bekommst?

Der "Kleine" bencht doch nur noch für die Katz' - weil seine Kühlung schlechter ist ... wenn du den "Leader" nicht schlagen kannst, fehlen ihm halt nur 3000Pkt um in den HW-Masters die "Anerkennung" zu kriegen ... 

Wenn Matti seine HW bencht, hatter "halt Pech", weil meine KokÜ besser iss? Leistet er deswegen weniger? Ist er deswegen weniger fürs Team wert?



zu einem Team gehören für mich alle gleichermaßen - und nicht manche "nur ein bisschen"


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2011)

^^sign 

der vermeintliche kleine bencher kann doch nichts mehr zur Teamwertung beitragen .......im Prinzip können wir jetzt alle unsere Topkarten zu dem mit der besten CPU (Kühlung) schicken und schwupps sind wir wieder Nr 1

Jedes Team steigt oder fällt jetzt immer davon abhängig wer ihr bestausgestatteter Bencher ist.

Team ??? .....


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

Nein die Ergebnisse haben nie weniger Wert. 

Ihr müsst aber auch verstehen, das Hardware Sharing wohl doch ein großes  Problem war/ist oder was auch immer und somit wurde eben dieses Modell  für die Team Liga geschaffen. Natürlich ich es nicht schön, wenn ein  Ergebnis nicht mehr zu 100% fürs Team zählt.

Aber warum muss man immer alles benchen was schon im Team gebencht  wurde? Diese Punktesammeln ist halt für REV3 das beste, weil das Team zu  100% davon profitiert. Dafür hing man dann bei persönlichen Profil bei  300 Punkten fest, wenn man nicht Geld in globale Punkte investiert hat.  Deswegen haben sich viele aufs Punktesammeln mit Mainstream Hardware  beschränkt um das Team nach vorne zu bringen. Das war Rev3 und die haben  wir als Team auch super gemeistert.

Jetzt ist halt Rev4 aktuell. Nun zählen halt die TOP Ergebnisse vom Team  mehr fürs Team, als die vielen gleichen Ergebnisse. Einfach gucken was  wo man vielleicht was fürs Team benchen kann, wo entweder noch keine  etwas hoch geladen hat vom Team oder wo man denk den Teambesten schlagen  zu können. Dafür kann man sich jetzt im persönlichen Profil viel  einfacher nach oben benchen in dem man sich auf 20!! Ergebnisse  konzentriert. Da muss man sich eben etwas anpassen. Ich weiß  Änderungen/Anpassungen sind immer schwer, geht mir ja auch so.

Und wer will kann es ja so sehen die User Punkte gehen zu 100% in die  Teamwertung, aber das beste Ergebnis zählt halt zehnfach  .

Mal als Vergleich bei Rev2, haben nur die Top20 Punkte bekommen, das  heißt, das da so gut wie nie einer Punkte fürs Team erbencht hat und da  haben trotzdem viele gebencht. Und das Team ging mit großen Schritten nach vorne.

Mein Vorschlag, gebt Rev4 erst mal eine Chance. Und nicht nach 24  Stunden schon alles schlecht machen. Helft durch Beiträge im HWBot Forum  dabei Bugs und Fehler aus der rev4 zu entfernen, dann kann man auch  richtig mit der Rev arbeiten.

Gerade wir als großes Team können davon profitieren, das wir breit aufgestellt sind.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2011)

> Aber warum muss man immer alles benchen was schon im Team gebencht  wurde


 
Warum ....ganz einfach wenn es zb für die 88 GT 512mb von jedem Team nur ein Ergebniss geben würde .....

Dann können sie den Bot zumachen da der doch von den Massen der Ergebnisse lebt und nicht von ein paar Topbenchern 
Liefert keiner mehr Ergebnisse ab da ja im Team einer schon ein besseres ergebniss abgeliefert hat  verliert der Bot an seiner Berechtigung 


womit vergleichen wenn es keine anderen Ergebnisse mehr gibt


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

demzufolge wird mir also - um alle gleichzustellen - pauschal HW-Sharing unterstellt?

nein danke ... dann muss ich wohl aus'm Team raus, damit andere auch mal den gerechten Lohn für ihre Arbeit erhalten ... 

Für mich ist Rev.4 ganz klar TEAM-feindlich - wenn ich nicht schon meinen Abschied genommen hätte, würd ich es spätestens jetzt tun - denn mir steht es keineswegs zu, fast 500 MITSTREITERN die Anerkennung abzusprechen.

Hardwaresharing hin oder her - andere lassen sich mal eben selektierte HW direkt vom Hersteller schicken oder selektieren mal eben aus 90 250EUR-CPU die Beste ... Und das entscheidet dann, das es das BESSERE Team ist?

Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht, das wir das größte TEAM sind? Aber wir sind ein schlechtes Team, weil keiner von uns die fetten Sponsoren hat oder 'nen Dukatenscheisser?


----------



## derNetteMann (5. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum ....ganz einfach wenn es zb für die 88 GT 512mb von jedem Team nur ein Ergebniss geben würde .....
> 
> Dann können sie den Bot zumachen da der doch von den Massen der Ergebnisse lebt und nicht von ein paar Topbenchern
> Liefert keiner mehr Ergebnisse ab da ja im Team einer schon ein besseres ergebniss abgeliefert hat  verliert der Bot an seiner Berechtigung
> ...


 
Aber grad die 88xx serie war ja ein grund warum nur noch das gebencht wurde, weil mit geringen aufwand (SB @ 5Ghz und karte leicht übertaktet 20 punkte pro bench, ist ein Witz und kein benchen) viele Punkte gemacht wurden und nichts anderes mehr gebencht wurde. Jetzt bekommt man mehr Teampunkte wenn man Karten bencht die nicht so oft gebencht wurden, man muss dann halt vorne stehen. Es kommt auf die Qualität und nicht mehr auf die Quantität an.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2011)

Aber jeder hatte die selben möglichkeiten .....und sind erst mal die Punktebringer karten durch mußte man doch zwangsläufig auf andere Hardware zurückgreifen.

Und genau das was du jetzt hier als nicht in Ordnung bewertest ist doch bei der Rev 3 als nonplusultra angepriesem worden.
Genau das habe ich bei der rev 3 bemängelt und bin dann niedergeredet worden ....warte es erst mal ab, da musst du dich erst mal hereinfinden usw .

Und ? 

Jetzt haben das alle gemacht und nun ?

Jetzt ändert man wieder die Regeln weil die angebliche rev 3 doch wohl nicht so toll ist 

Ok ....also wieder eine neue rev 

Nur frage ich mich was wohl passiert wenn jemand die neue rev wieder sich zu nutze macht und nach vorne kommt.

wieder eine neue rev ?


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

Ein 100% richtigen Weg wirste eh net finden.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum ....ganz einfach wenn es zb für die 88  GT 512mb von jedem Team nur ein Ergebniss geben würde .....
> 
> Dann können sie den Bot zumachen da der doch von den Massen der Ergebnisse lebt und nicht von ein paar Topbenchern
> Liefert  keiner mehr Ergebnisse ab da ja im Team einer schon ein besseres  ergebniss abgeliefert hat  verliert der Bot an seiner Berechtigung
> ...


 
 okay. aber wenn es dir darum geht die Datenbank zu füllen, dann verstehe  ich das ganze Punkte-haben-wollen nicht. Wenn man viele Punkten haben  will  und auch fürs Team punkten möchte, muss man eben etwas mehr benchen und  besser benchen als andere. Ist jetzt eben  etwas schwerer geworden einfach fürs Team zu punkten. Und wie schon  unzählige Mal geschrieben für persönliche Profil und für die Hardware  Master Liga zählen die Ergebnisse doch eh immer. Man bencht ja nicht für  umsonst.



RoccoESA schrieb:


> demzufolge wird mir also - um alle gleichzustellen - pauschal HW-Sharing unterstellt?
> nein danke ... dann muss ich wohl aus'm Team raus, damit andere auch mal den gerechten Lohn für ihre Arbeit erhalten ...
> Für  mich ist Rev.4 ganz klar TEAM-feindlich - wenn ich nicht schon meinen  Abschied genommen hätte, würd ich es spätestens jetzt tun - denn mir  steht es keineswegs zu, fast 500 MITSTREITERN die Anerkennung  abzusprechen.
> Hardwaresharing hin oder her - andere lassen sich mal  eben selektierte HW direkt vom Hersteller schicken oder selektieren mal  eben aus 90 250EUR-CPU die Beste ... Und das entscheidet dann, das es  das BESSERE Team ist?
> Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht, das wir das  größte TEAM sind? Aber wir sind ein schlechtes Team, weil keiner von uns  die fetten Sponsoren hat oder 'nen Dukatenscheisser?


 nein  niemand unterstellt irgendjemanden Hardware Sharing. Nach deiner Logik  sind wir alle Mörder, weil es Gesetze dagegen gibt. Also so einfach  kannst du das nicht sehen. Irgendwas müssen Sie doch machen. Ohne  Vorschläge wie man das Problem lösen kann sollte man das jetzige System  erst mal akzeptieren.
Wie groß das Problem mit Hardwaresharing war/ist weiß ich nicht, frag  mal einen HWBot Mod oder vielleicht kann/darf Roman dazu was sagen.

Das mit der Anerkennung kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Anerkennung geht doch nicht nur über Punkte. 

Bei Team-feindlich verweise ich mal nochmals auf die Rev2 - nur 20 Leute  bekamen Punkte der Rest hat für sich gebencht ohne das Team zu  unterstützen. Klar kann man es besser machen mit der Teamliga, aber da  muss man Vorschläge machen die sowohl Hardware Sharing weniger  profitabel machen und trotzdem jeden User 100% der Punkte zu schreibt. Mir fällt da im Moment nichts ein.

Ihr könnt die Formel für die Team Liga auch so sehen: Alle User Punkte  gehen ins Team Ranking, aber das beste Ergebnis zählt dann halt 10x.  Dann wird jeder User mit 100% gewertet und das beste Ergebnis wird mehr  honoriert. Dann sind die Punkte halt höher als jetzt, aber die  Reihenfolge ändert sich nicht.

Leute die Hardware gestellt kommen, hab sich das meistens auch irgendwie  verdient und wenn jemand bei uns Hardware umsonst bekommt, wurde der  sicherlich nicht sagen " Oh nein ich bringe mein Team mit kostenloser  Hardware nach vorne. Schande über mich". Das in Deutschland nicht alle  Leute die es verdienen Hardware gestellt bekommen, diese bekommen, liegt  an was auch immer.

Das größte Team sind wir, aber wirklich aktiv sind vielleicht 100 Leute,  der Rest hat mal ein paar Ergebnisse hoch geladen und ist nun nicht  mehr aktiv. Daher ist "größtes" Team immer so ein wenig verwirrend. Ich  finde es eher top das wir da vorne sind ohne von Hersteller Hardware zu  bekommen oder ein dickes Konto zu haben.


Ich wundere mich nur, das jetzt so viel Unruhe rein kommt, obwohl schon  längst alles fest stand und auch Umfragen zur Teamwertung (wenn auch  nutzlos) in HWBot Forum waren. Ihr muss was sagen, die HWBot Leute  nerven, wenn ihr was ändern wollt. Hinterher sagen, das ist schlecht und  keine Alternativen nennen ist ja nicht das Beste.

Ich für meinen Teil werde erst mal abwarten wie sich diese Rev schlägt.  Diese Unruhe kommt mir von Rev3 sehr bekannt vor und das ging ja dann  trotzdem recht gut.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber jeder hatte die selben möglichkeiten .....und sind erst mal die Punktebringer karten durch mußte man doch zwangsläufig auf andere Hardware zurückgreifen.
> Und genau das was du jetzt hier als nicht in Ordnung bewertest ist doch bei der Rev 3 als nonplusultra angepriesem worden.
> Genau das habe ich bei der rev 3 bemängelt und bin dann niedergeredet worden ....warte es erst mal ab, da musst du dich erst mal hereinfinden usw .


 rev4 ist vom algorithmus der Punktervergabe her immer noch rev3. das ist gleich geblieben. deine 2500 Punkte sind immer noch 2500 Punkte. deine gold cups sind immer noch gold cups.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2011)

Es kommt immer noch auf die Quantität an, gerade weil wir das "größte  Team" haben, es wäre mal ein großer Aufruf nötigt mit Empfehlungen für  schnelle Punkte(die leicht gemacht sind auch wenn sie nur 1/10  eingerechnet werden).
Wenn alle Mitglieder nur min. 100 o. 200Punkte(<-das geht verdammt  schnell mit kleinen Mitteln) hätten, würden wir den anderen nur die  kalte Schulter zeigen egal ob mit oder ohne PP(die kommen dabei schon  alleine raus) 

Hausinterner: G80/G92 und RVXXX Kontest, Punkte satt für jeder Man, All you can Bench, etc. ... die CPUs natürlich nicht vergessen und da es jetzt für jeden Schnotter schon Punkte gibt das auch noch alles mit rein 
Gewinn: Platz1 im Bot (da darf sich dann jeder freuen)

Ich war schon bei Rev3 für eine Überschwämmungsflut an gleich gebenchter Hardware, selbst um andere Sachen Punktemäßig in die Höhe zu pushen, das muss sich doch irgendwann realisieren lassen


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass Benchen und OC auch ohne Ranking sau viel Spaß macht


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

es wird sicherlich bald mal wieder einen Wettbewerb im Forum geben, Der letzte ist ja doch schon etwas her. Ist nur die Frage ob so was im Sommer sinnvoll ist, wegen der Hitze.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Juni 2011)

JA der währe vor allem für dich luft bencher eher dumm.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass Benchen und OC auch ohne Ranking sau viel Spaß macht


 
dito 



Lippokratis schrieb:


> es wird sicherlich bald mal wieder einen Wettbewerb im Forum geben, Der letzte ist ja doch schon etwas her. Ist nur die Frage ob so was im Sommer sinnvoll ist, wegen der Hitze.


 
Ob Sommer oder nicht, sowas kann man immer machen. Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass der neu Wettbewerb nicht so untergeht wie der letzte.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

wieso is der letzte unteregangen? hast net aufgepasst?^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe das Problem in der neuen Revision einfach darin, dass wir als großes Team ja schon in jeder HW-Kategorie mehr oder minder gut vertreten sind, und man sich deswegen als "kleiner" Bencher teilweise gar nicht mehr die Mühe machen muss, diese Ergebnisse zu schlagen, weil man es eh nicht hinbekommt, bzw. weil sich dann an den Team-Punkten insgesamt nichts ändert. Die Rev3-Punktebringer durchbenchen, bringt zwar immer noch ordentlich HW-Punkte, aber ist für das Team nichts wert. Unser größtes Mittel war immer die Masse, und die wird jetzt mit Füßen getreten und kann eigentlich auch gleich aufhören mit Benchen, da es für das Team keinerlei Vorteile mehr bringt.
HW-Punkte schön und gut, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese in "Gummipunkte" umgewandelt wurden. Schön und gut, wenn man sie hat, aber zählen tun andere Sachen.

Klar hatte auch Rev3 ihre Schwächen, aber ehrlich gesagt konnte ich ganz gut damit leben... Und nur wegen HW-Sharing direkt eine neue Revision rauszuhauen, die so vieles anders macht, und vieles von den gar nicht kritisierten Sachen nicht unbedingt besser, halte ich für etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ich möchte damit das HWBot-Team nicht angreifen, ist natürlich top, was ihr euch für eine Mühe damit macht, und dass die Plattform an sich immer noch so gefördert wird. Und man wird sich schon damit arrangieren (man ist ja jung und dynamisch ), und es wird mir auch den Spaß am benchen nicht vermiesen. Aber das heißt eben auch nicht, dass das jetzt so gut ist, wie es ist.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2011)

sagt mal jungs ....ist das nur bei mir so das der seitenaufbau im Forum 3 minuten dauert ?

In jeden anderen Forum funzt mein Rechner einwandfrei aber hier bei PCGH/Forum geht nichts bzw es dauert alles ewig


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

jap ist bei mir auch so.
Gut zu wissen, dass man net alleine ist.


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

japp auch bei mir so fix wie eingeschlafene Socken


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Juni 2011)

Ist bei mir auch so ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

Ich geb auch mal meine Senf dazu.
Grundsätzlich muß was gegen Hardwaresharing unternommen werden. Die Vergangenheit hat ja leider gezeigt das auch große Namen nicht dafür einstehen eine Weiße Weste zu haben.
Ich verstehe das eigentlich nicht als Generalverdacht.
Und von daher begrüsse ich jedes Werkzeug das HWsharing entgegen wirkt. Ob Rev4 hier etwas bewirken kann wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Von den Punkten her sehe ich da eigentlich garnicht so kritisch. Klar, die Punktewertung ist komplett anders. Ich z.B bringe statt vorher über 400 jetzt nur noch knapp 200 Punkte fürs Team.
Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich mit meiner K7 Armada (Die übrigens für Jederman äußerst günstig zu erwerben ist) jetzt richtig Licht am Horizont.
Und das manche aufgrund ihrer finaziellen Situation oder einem Sponsor bessere Chancen haben, das war schon immer so.
Aber auch diese Leute sind nicht so von jetzt auf gleich da oben gewesen.



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ich frag mal frech in die Runde wer was zur Juni Challenge beitragen kann. Dieses mal geht es um PCMark04 und AMD Systeme.


Ich denke für die K7 Rund kann ich was beisteuern. Alerdings sind meine stärksten Agp Karten eine 6600GT und eine X850pro.
Mal schauen was da geht.


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

mal was anderes : 

"richtige" Overclocker sind sogar schneller als das System


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

Hehe.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2011)

So ...ich lade gerade zum ersten (und vllt letzten ) mal was im Bot ab 

Das ist ja noch viel kranker wie ich bis jetzt gedacht habe 

Was zum Teufel soll ich den noch alles eintragen ....bei Super pi die einzelnen Loopzeiten ...usw....usw....usw 
NT, Hdd ..batch coldbug usw 

Da bin ich ja mehr mit beschäftigt wie mit benchen ....und wo zum Teufel ist die funktion geblieben das ich die Daten vom letzten upload wieder nehmen kann 


Und jetzt erklär mir mal einer was sowas jetzt fürs Team wert ist .....klick


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

HI, wozu neue Member im Team holen, dass Team hat doch davon nichts mehr.

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juni 2011)

ach so meinst ist des gemeint mit der Unterstützung? Ich dacht, der Namensgeber wollt jetzt was für uns tun ...


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Juni 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke für die K7 Rund kann ich was beisteuern. Alerdings sind meine stärksten Agp Karten eine 6600GT und eine X850pro.
> Mal schauen was da geht.


 
die x850 pro hört sich doch nicht allzu schlecht an. kann man die nicht per bios unlocken auf eine XT?

@ juni Challenge, wer zufällig ein Dual System hat, das bringt doch etwas mehr an Punkten als ein single core. mehr wie zwei kerne werden aber wohl nicht unterstützt vom pcmark. muss man nur abwegen, weil dual board sicherlich nicht so hoch kommen mit dem takt wie ein single sockel board. aber das wird sich sicherlich zeigen was besser ist.
hat irgendwer so ein amd vision prozessor? ist ja eher keine Benchhardware.


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juni 2011)

ja was denn, vllt HW


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

Sind die Vision dinger net die Notebookfunzeln Nile und Danube oder wie die hießen?
wer hat schon nen amd notebook?


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir mal einer was sowas jetzt fürs Team wert ist .....klick


Bis jetzt noch nicht viel( Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe 0,2), es gibt ja gesamt nur zehn submissions.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2011)

Quad Post, müssen Kerne abschalten 

@True

Klicke mal die einzellnen Sachen durch da sind schon paar PP dabei, das sammelt sich dann irgendwann an  
(beim Filter auf "Team" gehen, in der Kategorie des 2400er)


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2011)

Dass du die Sachen aus den älteren Uploads wieder laden kannst, findet sich an der rechten Seite, wo sonst die Hardware Masters usw. stehen 
Allerdings ist das noch recht buggy, wenn du z.B. ein Vantage Ergebnis eintragen willst, und lädst eins, wo du was für den 06 submitted hast, bleibt das zwingend auch beim 06er. Es ist nachher nicht mehr änderbar, das heißt Ergebnis deleten und neu per Hand eintragen...


----------



## YellowCaps (6. Juni 2011)

also noch mal n paar Wochen warten, bis man wieder einigermaßen normal mit der Seite interagieren kann


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juni 2011)

Hi, ist das jetzt richtig:  GeForce 9800 GX2 	783/1200 MHz	408905 marks 	 PC Games Hardware 	 4,5 Punkte für das Team
bitte unter AM3 zwei GPUs suchen 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juni 2011)

ja 4,5 TPP plus 2,08 UP fürs Team. wobei 4,5 Punkte bei 71 Teams recht wenig ist, aber scheint so zu sein


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch den 2005 mit 45488 hoch geladen/ zuvor hatte wir da 4,2 Punkte jetzt 5 Punkte , mh alles nicht so der Hammer    den 2006 auch noch   http://hwbot.org/image/601578

lg


----------



## Jogibär (6. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Übersicht geworden, wo man in seinem Profil sehen konnte (wenn man angemeldet war und nur für sich privat sichtbar), in welcher Kategorie man Cups and Medals bzw. Plätze verloren bzw. gewonnen hat. Ich sehe zwar jetzt, dass ich welche verloren bzw gewonnen habe, aber in welcher Kategorie sehe ich nicht, da müsste ich jetzt meine Hunderte von Ergebnissen duchgucken.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Ich bin vermutlich einfach nur blind, aber wo kann man denn Benches und Results suchen? Also wie vorher, so nach Kategorien, nach Bench, Graka usw?

// Ach so, die haben diese umfangreiche Suche auf ein einziges Suchfeld reduziert. 
Das finde ich jetzt wirklich nicht gut, man kann gar nicht mehr nähere Suchkriterien spezifizieren, wie z.B. CPU-Z vom 2600K in Verbindung mit einem bestimmten Board. -.-


----------



## Jogibär (6. Juni 2011)

Also links oben die Benchmarks unterteilt in 2D und 3D und rechts, einfacher, oben in der Suchfunktion einfach die Bezeichnung der z.B. Graka, Prozessor oder Benchmark usw. eingeben, öffnet sich eine Auswahl und du kannst dir alles anzeigen lassen. Funktioniert beim FF aber nur mit aktiviertem Javascript.


----------



## Turrican (6. Juni 2011)

Jogibär schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Übersicht geworden, wo man in seinem Profil sehen konnte (wenn man angemeldet war und nur für sich privat sichtbar), in welcher Kategorie man Cups and Medals bzw. Plätze verloren bzw. gewonnen hat. Ich sehe zwar jetzt, dass ich welche verloren bzw gewonnen habe, aber in welcher Kategorie sehe ich nicht, da müsste ich jetzt meine Hunderte von Ergebnissen duchgucken.


 das ist auf der to do liste und wird in rev4.1 wieder eingebaut. ich finde das allerdings derzeit auch ein bisschen beknackt.


----------



## 8ykrid (6. Juni 2011)

Kann ich in der EOL jetzt denn noch in der Tiefkühltruhe takten oder nicht?


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Juni 2011)

würde ich bejahen - im "WinterPCdraussenBenchen" geht ja auch...

Als maßgeblich würde ich die Art der verwendeten Kühlung erachten - nicht die der Umgebung


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juni 2011)

ja im winter draußen benchen oder im tiefkühler ist erlaubt in der eol, dank bilderpflicht sieht man das ja dann auch recht gut


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2011)

Gerade nochmal mein 88er GTX SLI aufgebaut:
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Der CPU-Takt beim 03er ist so gering, weil mein Board wieder ungefragt Auto-OC gemacht hat (Sch***teil) und ich auf mehr keine Lust hatte. Außerdem kommt mein neues Board diese Woche, damit werden dann die 5,5GHz auch mal geknackt und dann darf ich eh nochmal alles nachbenchen.

// Noch eins zur Rev4, wie kommt der Wert von HW-Points zustande, der im Profil angezeigt wird? Also hier: http://hwbot.org/user/masterchief79/
Danach wird dann ja auch die Liga sortiert... Eigentlich hab ich nämlich gerade die 900 HW-Punkte (bzw. ja jetzt User Points) vollgemacht.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juni 2011)

nur die top20 HW Punkte ergebnisse und die top15 globalen Punkte ergebnisse - welche das sind? klick einfach auf deiner profilseite auf points


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich finde es echt schwer/ Teampunkte zumachen. 
Hat einer ein Plan/ wie es einfacher geht  
zB: 1.wie schauts aus mit PC Mark 2004 alle CPUs benchen bekommt dann das Team für jede CPU Punkte.
     2. Mainboard, alle Testen ihre Mainboards´@ CPU-Z Max. FSB 

lg Matti

edit: PC Mark 2004: da gibt es leider keine Team Punkte


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt schon Pokale mit i3 2100 i5 2300 und i5 2400 geholt .....hab aber nicht den geringsten Schimmer ob das fürs Team nützlich war oder nicht 

Im laufe der Woche sollten die Pentiums für so 1155 eintrudeln und das gibt dann noch ein paar Punkte fürs Team ...oder auch nicht ....ich blicks eh nicht


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juni 2011)

also TPPs gibt es erst ab 10 teilnehmenden Team.

ansonsten einfach in die Listen gucken einmal mit filter  "member" und einmal mit filter "team" dann siehst du ja die Hardwarepunkte und die TPPs


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2011)

ich will benchen ....und nicht stundenlang versuchen zu verstehen wie der bot funzt 


Aha 10 teams ....und aus welchen Grund ?

Gibt es den auch mehr Punkte wenn zb25 teams an einem ranking teilnehmen ........

Ist einfach nur noch lächerlich


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juni 2011)

bench doch einfach und lad hoch....


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> bench doch einfach und lad hoch....



Tolle Aussage


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juni 2011)

Wie kann ich eigl in Win. den BLCK erhöhen? TurboEVO zeigt mit nen BLCK von sagenhaften 4,2MHz an, was mit sicherheit net stimmt.
Kann da auch nix anderes einstellen leider, bzw übernimmt er das net.
Muss man da im Bios erst ne Option für freischalten?


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juni 2011)

Wie kann ich eigl in Win. den BLCK erhöhen? TurboEVO zeigt mit nen BLCK von sagenhaften 4,2MHz an, was mit sicherheit net stimmt.
Kann da auch nix anderes einstellen leider, bzw übernimmt er das net.
Muss man da im Bios erst ne Option für freischalten?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich will benchen ....und nicht stundenlang versuchen zu verstehen wie der bot funzt
> 
> 
> Aha 10 teams ....und aus welchen Grund ?
> ...



warum 10 weiß ich auch nicht und ja die TPP steigen mit der Teamanzahl.

ist im Moment noch alles etwas unübersichtlich


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigl in Win. den BLCK erhöhen? TurboEVO zeigt mit nen BLCK von sagenhaften 4,2MHz an, was mit sicherheit net stimmt.
> Kann da auch nix anderes einstellen leider, bzw übernimmt er das net.
> Muss man da im Bios erst ne Option für freischalten?


 Nein, dafür schnappst du dir die Treiber-CD und installierst die "Intel Management Engine Komponenten". Rocco und ich hatten dieses Problem auch schon, damit lässt es sich aber beheben (danach Neustart nötig). Falls nicht, schmeiß nochmal alles von Asus runter und fang dann mit der Installation der Management Engine Komponenten an. 

PS: Habe mir nach meiner ewigen Board-Suche jetzt doch ein Maximus IV Extreme bestellt, nach dem Motto man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

@True: Seh es als Herausforderung und nicht als Hindernis


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juni 2011)

also meine cpu geht ab wie schmitts katze. 5780mhz boot incl HT und fein durch wprime und superpi geschnurrt 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Morgen gibts mehr 


PS: danke für die cpu marcus


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juni 2011)

also meine cpu geht ab wie schmitts katze. 5780mhz boot incl HT und fein durch wprime und superpi geschnurrt 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Morgen gibts mehr 


PS: danke für die cpu marcus


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Juni 2011)

bei dir ist das Maximus IV von MSI 

aber fette Ergebnisse


----------



## YellowCaps (6. Juni 2011)

nettig, gar nit übel der prozessor


----------



## marcus_T (7. Juni 2011)

wolltes ihn ja nicht ^^ 

freut mich natürlich für Vaykir das die CPU unter Eiskalt noch besser geht, nun noch en paar gute Karten dazu Vaykir und PCGH ist bald wieder Platz 1


----------



## Matti OC (7. Juni 2011)

HI, super CPU 

ich glaube langsam hab ich den dreh raus um Team Punkte zumachen 

2. 	3.048,75pts 	 	Matti OC 	 Xtreme OC 	 2.515,90 	 5.412,90

1. 	50310 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 700/1200 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 295 	 PP 6,8
1. 	89082 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 700/1200 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 295 	 PP 23,5 
12. 	404584 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 700/1200 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 295 	 PP 6,3	
25. 	143902 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 700/1200 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 295 	 PP1,5	

GL und HW kommen auch noch dazu ( zum Teil) 

Die Tabellen HWbot sind so ganz durchsichtig / man hätte die Team Power Punkte doch gleich bei den Member Score mit rein setzen können: 
Global Punkte sieht man doch auch gleich 
wobei die Team Power Punkte etwas komisch verteilt sind:
zB 
1. 	89082 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 700/1200 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 295 	 23,5 		
1. 	90678 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 730/1370 MHz 	 3x 	 GeForce GTX 285 	 17,3
13. 	131122 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 975/1351 MHz 	 2x 	 GeForce GTX 275 	 68,5
51. 	120954 marks 	 	 PC Games Hardware 	 1060/1400 MHz 	 GeForce GTX 275 	 66,9

bestraft ist man doch schon bei den Global Punkten, wenn man mit 3 oder 4 Karten den 2001 bencht und dann die zweite strafe -TPP gibt es deswegen auch nicht viele 

man hätte die TPP ab 100 abstufen können um 0,1 egal bei welchen bench 
so wie es jetzt ist, ist es nicht Fair 
zB: 
1. 	5sec 968ms 	 	 PURE 	 7094.7 MHz 		 Core i5 670 	 PP 498,9 dazu kommen noch: SuperPi Rang: 
 3rd von tausenden, gut für: 

94.5 points SuperPi Core i5 670 rank: 2nd 23.2 (10 Teil) 


lg Matti


----------



## Bagui (7. Juni 2011)

Tach zusammen
Hab mich in letzter Zeit bei euch ein wenig durchgelesen und wollte das Team PCGH ma ein wenig unterstützen. 
Hab gestern schon ein wenig an meinem System geschraubt, muss heute allerdings weitermachen, wurde mir gestern doch zu spät.
Weiß nich obs bei euch auch eine allgemeine Vorstellungsrunde gibt oder nen extra Thread dafür, wollte nur ma hier kurz auf mich aufmerksam machen. Hoffe ich kann ein wenig zur Teamleistung beisteuern^^
PS: Mein Sysprofile is nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, kommt die Tage


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

Danke Leute 

Ja das board ist von MSI obwohl ich Asus eingetragen habe. KP, warum das so ist 

Heute werde ich mich ans tweaken machen und nen stabilen Takt für die langen Tests machen (32M SuperPi und 1024M wPrime).
Da mag er die 5780MHz nämlich nicht. 

Durch TurboV Evo sollten auch noch 5800MHz CPU-Z drin sein.
Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Kauf echt zufrieden. Vorallem, weil ja grundsätzlich gesagt wird, dass die CPUs unter Kälte nicht skalieren (was ja damit eindeutig widerlegt ist)


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2011)

@Bagui

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen hier im Team. Hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen dich bei uns anzumelden 
Bei Fragen einfach hier rein und schon wird dir geholfen.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Hab mich in letzter Zeit bei euch ein wenig durchgelesen und wollte das Team PCGH ma ein wenig unterstützen.
> Hab gestern schon ein wenig an meinem System geschraubt, muss heute allerdings weitermachen, wurde mir gestern doch zu spät.
> Weiß nich obs bei euch auch eine allgemeine Vorstellungsrunde gibt oder nen extra Thread dafür, wollte nur ma hier kurz auf mich aufmerksam machen. Hoffe ich kann ein wenig zur Teamleistung beisteuern^^
> PS: Mein Sysprofile is nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, kommt die Tage



mit was willst du denn benchen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2011)

@Bagui: Willkommen im Team, nett dich "kennenzulernen", Support kann das Team (gerade mit Revision 4 im Bot, aber natürlich auch sonst immer) gut gebrauchen  Und der Thread hier ist genau richtig, falls du mal Fragen oder sowas hast, kannst du die einfach hier posten. Würde mich Vaykir's Frage übrigens anschließen 

PS: Mein Maximus 4 Extreme geht heute hoffentlich auf den Weg und kommt dann bis zum WE hier an. Dann wird gerockt


----------



## Bagui (7. Juni 2011)

danke für den netten Empfang.
Also benchen möchte ich mit dem System was in meinem Profil steht ABER bin derzeit noch am tunen, deshalb sagte ich ja des muss noch auf nen aktuellen Stand gebracht werden. 
Eine neue Kühlund habe ich meinem System erst letzte Woche spendiert. Läuft soweit auch alles sehr schön.
Das benchen werde ich so nebenbei betreiben, weiß ja nicht inwieweit ihr darauf "fixiert" seid, aber wenn ich mir manche anseh mit ihren High End Kühlern usw, da fallen mir die Augen aus dem Kopp 
Generell will ich halt etwas mehr in die Materie Hardware reingehen weil "nur" schrauben ist auch immer das gleiche. Daher auch mein Wakü Umbau und jetzt OC plus die Benches natürlich. 
Hab gestern Abend schon ein wenig damit angefangen, weil wenn ich mich mit irgendwas beschäftige, dann lässt mir das einfach keine Ruhe.(hat schon bei der Wakü angefangen)

Andere Sache: Habs schon vom F@H Team gehört(denen hab ich mich auch angeschlossen, betreibe das aber mit nem anderen System) wie siehts bei euch zwecks Gamescom aus. Wird die Hwbot gemeinschaft dort auch vertreten sein zwecks Werbung machen und evtl OC vor Ort? Konnte das letztes Jahr beim Asus Stand beobachten wie dort ein wenig mit Flüssigstickstoff gearbeitet wurde.
Hab auch gelesen das ihr auch Bench Sessions macht, aber denke ma dafür gibts glaub auch nen eigenen Fred.

Grüße Bagui


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

Mit dem i7 920 kannst du sehr gut Puntkte machen, genau wie mit der 470 GTX.


----------



## Bagui (7. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Mit dem i7 920 kannst du sehr gut Puntkte machen, genau wie mit der 470 GTX.


 
Na das ist doch ma sehr schön zu hören. Dann werd ich mich die nächsten Tage da ma ransetzen und für PCGH ein paar Punkte rausholen


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, was die F@H Gruppe angeht, bist du hier ein wenig auf dem Holzweg, denen geht es nämlich um Stabilität  Was deine Konfig angeht, sollten im 3D Mark 03 (ohne HT) und im 3D Mark Vantage die meisten Punkte möglich sein, der 3D Mark 11 und der Unigine Heaven Benchmark sind auch gut geeignet. Für die anderen Benches braucht man wiederum einen Riesenhaufen CPU-Power, also am besten Sandy Bridge, nen 980X@LN2 oder nen E8600@LN2.

Die CPU selber könnte aber in den gängigen CPU Benches auch ein paar Pünktchen abwerfen.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Juni 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Hab mich in letzter Zeit bei euch ein wenig durchgelesen und wollte das Team PCGH ma ein wenig unterstützen.
> Hab gestern schon ein wenig an meinem System geschraubt, muss heute allerdings weitermachen, wurde mir gestern doch zu spät.
> Weiß nich obs bei euch auch eine allgemeine Vorstellungsrunde gibt oder nen extra Thread dafür, wollte nur ma hier kurz auf mich aufmerksam machen. Hoffe ich kann ein wenig zur Teamleistung beisteuern^^
> PS: Mein Sysprofile is nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, kommt die Tage


 
dann sage ich auch mal hallöchen im team


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

Bagui schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch gelesen das ihr auch Bench Sessions macht, aber denke ma dafür gibts glaub auch nen eigenen Fred.
> 
> Grüße Bagui


Wilkommen im Team auch von mir 
Kleine Berichte zu Sessions und Erfolge kannst du hier auch posten, is sogar besser als im Bench-Session-Unterforum, das ist relativ tot


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

Teamverstärkung ist immer Gut. Welcome


----------



## Semih91 (7. Juni 2011)

Welcome to the Club Boy


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Bin ab heute wieder back im Geschäft von PCGHX
> Abitur ist erledigt, nun kann ich mich voll und ganz auf euch konzentrieren


Semih r in die Augen Kleiner. Du wolltest Benchen! 
Und was ist jetzt? Flötepiepen ist ^^


----------



## prost (7. Juni 2011)

So ich hab jetz mal mit CPU@4360Mhz und GraKa @930/2120 (1,075V) den Heaven DX11 gebencht:
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Sind zwar nur 2,3 Pünktchen aber na ja... Jeder fängt mal klein an 
Die CPU war ohne HT, das hätte seltsam viel Vcore gebraucht 
Ich versuch aber ob ich die CPU noch höher krieg...


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

im unigine musste die graka aufpumpen. da ist der prozessor fast nebensächlich. gib der ordentlich saft und hau den takt hoch 


PS: hmm ich kann asus ai suite weder installieren noch deinstallieren. der Uninstaller wizzard kackt immer ab. jemand ne idee?


----------



## LosUltimos (7. Juni 2011)

Hm da erinnere ich mich auch dran .

Mal ne andere frage wohnt wer in Umgebung von 53xxx ? 
Wollte mal was mit LN2 machen und ich denke zu zweit oder zu dritt ist das angenehmer als alleine .


----------



## RoccoESA (7. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: hmm ich kann asus ai suite weder installieren noch deinstallieren. der Uninstaller wizzard kackt immer ab. jemand ne idee?



schau mal bei ASUS  bei deinem Board - da gibts einen "AI Suite II Patcher" - der hilft  dir evtl. weiter


ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

oh man danke, sowas muss man erstmal wissen 

PS: gerade persönlichen neuen rekord in Superi1m und wprime32m gemacht durch tweaken. mit wprime1024M hab ich mich gerade auf platz 25 vor massman geschoben.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

Wow gratz zu den Scores, hammer!
So nen Sahneschnittchen will ich auch haben


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

ok, habe gerade noch was lustiges herausgefunden (wussten zwar alle bencher der welt schon vorher, aber ich wolltes trotzdem selbst testen):
superpi unter nix anderem benchen als XP !! 
hab 270mhz mehr als andere in der region um 6min 5sek.... man muss ich extra dafür (und für 3dmark2001se) xp suchen gehen.... wäähh.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

> ok, habe gerade noch was lustiges herausgefunden (wussten zwar alle  bencher der welt schon vorher, aber ich wolltes trotzdem selbst testen):
> superpi unter nix anderem benchen als XP !!


Doch - Windows Server 2008 - läuft genauso gut, manche munkeln sogar, es sein besser


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Doch - Windows Server 2008 - läuft genauso gut, manche munkeln sogar, es sein besser


 
is doch die gleiche kernel oder net?

meine güte, die cpu geht sogar mit 5780mhz durch 3dmark vantage ....


----------



## 8ykrid (7. Juni 2011)

wo finde ich denn in der rev 4 dir Hardware( was früher an der linken seite war) also CPZU; GPU usw


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

rechts unter "search" einfach nen stickwort eingeben, dann kommt nen pull down menu wo du auswählen kannst.


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:
			
		

> Windows Server 2008 - läuft genauso gut, manche munkeln sogar, es sein besser


 echt? Vista Kernel soll besser sein als XP? meinst sicherlich Server 2003 mit XP Kernel.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

Ok du hast recht... Server 2003 meinte ich.
Blöd nur, dass ich mich jetzt gar nicht rausreden kann, von wegen "Ziffernblock benutzt, 3 und 8 liegen ja direkt nebeneinander"


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

hrhr fail.... naja hab auch net aufgepasst. aber bin abgelenkt hiervon:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

hrhr fail.... naja hab auch net aufgepasst. aber bin abgelenkt hiervon:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## RoccoESA (7. Juni 2011)

ich würde gerne das Team unterstützen und meinen Chiller an ein Teammitglied abgeben ...

@Vaykir

... da biste mir ja schon richtig auf'n Hacken  ... da bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, das du nicht auf die Idee kommst, die CPU unter Dice zu packen


----------



## 8ykrid (7. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> rechts unter "search" einfach nen stickwort eingeben, dann kommt nen pull down menu wo du auswählen kannst.


 thx sag ich mal


----------



## 8ykrid (7. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ich würde gerne das Team unterstützen und meinen Chiller an ein Teammitglied abgeben ...


 was soll er denn kosten? schick mir ne pn


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ich würde gerne das Team unterstützen und meinen Chiller an ein Teammitglied abgeben ...
> 
> @Vaykir
> 
> ... da biste mir ja schon richtig auf'n Hacken  ... da bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, das du nicht auf die Idee kommst, die CPU unter Dice zu packen


 
is die frage, obs dice noch bringt. angeblich sind die ja net so kältegeil, die sandys... aber die KoKü hat definitiv was gebracht.
Will sie ja auch net kaputt machen. die cpu muss immerhin bis sockel 2011 noch halten 

PS: man das forum hängt wieder... und wieder nen doppelpost -.-


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> is doch die gleiche kernel oder net?
> 
> meine güte, die cpu geht sogar mit 5780mhz durch 3dmark vantage ....


WinXp x64 und server 2003 waren der gleiche Kernel.

Edit: man sollte auf die seitenanzahl gucken vorm posten am handy -.-


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2011)

Na da hat die CPU aber schon einiges an Pünktchen eingefahren  Das wird ne schöne Benchplattform, vor allem für GTX580 & co 
Die 2600Ks haben übrigens nen relativ verschiedenen Sweetspot, Stuwis 2600er ging mit irgendwie -50° am besten, andere dagegen mit +10°. Musste einfach mal austesten.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

jau, blöd nur, dass ich zum 3d benchen nur wasser für die cpu habe 
aber ob nun 5700mhz oder 5400 ist schon fast egal.... dürfte nicht groß was aus machen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

Irgendwas passt beim score upload vom UCBench2011 net. bekomme immer folgende fehlermeldung:



> * A VERIFICATION LINK IS REQUIRED. - YOUR SUBMISSION DOES NOT COMPLY TO THIS RULE
> 
> VERIFICATION URL MUST MATCH PATTERN: HTTP://ANRIEFF.NET/UCBENCH2011/VIEWITEM.{0,4}?\?ID=[0-9?]*



mein link passt aber:
UnRAR-crack benchmark - info for user [ Vaykir ]


----------



## Semih91 (7. Juni 2011)

Macht doch ruhig Leute, ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach guten Komponenten und bei mir kann leider vor Juli nichts ins Haus kommen, hab ja geschrieben, dass ich den 2700k hole 
Ihr dürft auch nicht eilig haben, ich will auch erstmal schauen, wie Rev.4 wird und wie es sich einspielt, sodass ich dann auch nach bestimmter Hardwaresorte suchen kann.
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und wenn ihr mal sehr gute Scores von mir sieht, dann werdet ihr euch wundern


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

Es gibt (noch) keinen 2*7*00K, auch nicht im Juli. Immer noch nicht verstanden?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub nicht wirklich, dass es den geben wird, X79 steht ja schon fast vor der Tür und Leute, die sich einen 2600K kaufen, wissen eigentlich auch wie sie ihn benutzen. Damit sind die 100-200MHz mehr Basistakt ja schon wieder hinfällig, weil man die durch 1-2 Klicks auch so rausholen kann.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht wirklich, dass es den geben wird, X79 steht ja schon fast vor der Tür und Leute, die sich einen 2600K kaufen, wissen eigentlich auch wie sie ihn benutzen. Damit sind die 100-200MHz mehr Basistakt ja schon wieder hinfällig, weil man die durch 1-2 Klicks auch so rausholen kann.
> Aber lassen wir uns überraschen


 
übrigends danke für den tipp mit dem intel manager dings mist... konnte fein unter win den blck erhöhen  (allerdings nur 0.2mhz ....)


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Juni 2011)

wenn bulldozer nicht schneller ist als 2600K kommt da sicherlich keine neue Ausbaustufe mehr vor Sockel 2011. Da sich Bulldozer verschiebt wird das wohl nichts mehr mit 2700K oder was auch immer. wobei die news gestern mit einem 4GHz Bulldozer schon nicht schlecht klingt

es geht ja meistens nicht um 100mhz mehr takt, sondern, das de chips vlt. hochwertiger ist, damit er die 100 Mhz mehr schafft. Es gibt ja sicherlich einen Grund warum die jetzigen retail vom 2600K nicht mehr so gut gehen. die werden wohl den "besser laufenden" Prozeß für neue Prozessoren einsetzen oder die anforderungen bei intel sind gesunken um ein 2600K zu werden


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2011)

Nu lasst Ihn dochmal auf den 27K warten


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist ja meine Befürchtung, am Ende gibts gar keinen und Semih benutzt das, um sich wieder vorm Benchen zu drücken


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2011)

jungs ich zeig euch mal was ....nicht das ihr denkt ich bin ganz untätig aber ich muss an der finanziellen Grundlage zum benchen arbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist schon Nr 11 der meinen Namen trägt


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2011)

Diese Sprücheplopper gibt es doch alle drei Monate. Nicht drauf reagieren, vertane Energie.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigung für Dppelpost.
@True, du warst nicht gemeint.
War die Antwort auf Masterchief 79


----------



## blackbolt (8. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs ich zeig euch mal was ....nicht das ihr denkt ich bin ganz untätig aber ich muss an der finanziellen Grundlage zum benchen arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schön das man mal einen zu gesicht bekommtist ja schon nee weile her als du gepostet hattest das du einen pc raus bringst
auf den ersten blick sieht er doch mal ganz ordenlich aus
wenn du jetzt noch sagen würdest welche hardware verbaut ist könnte man sich noch ein besseres bild machen
mfg
ps gleich 4.nba finals spiel dallas vs miami


----------



## Bagui (8. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ps gleich 4.nba finals spiel dallas vs miami



Und Dallas gewinnt


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2011)

@ Blackbold

Asus Sabertooth X 58
920 i @ 4 ghz
6Gb Corsair Dominator 1600er Cl 7
Mugen II
BQ 550w 
Gigabyde 560 ti 
Win 7
CM Centurion 
Samsung 1 Tb


----------



## blackbolt (8. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Blackbold
> 
> Asus Sabertooth X 58
> 920 i @ 4 ghz
> ...



das nenne ich doch mal ein schönes rundumpacket
gut ausgewählte hardware, top preis/leistungs verhältniss

vielleicht noch eine kleine ssd als bootdisk dann würde ich sagen fehlt nix mehr
mfg stefan


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (8. Juni 2011)

Kein Standart-OC auf der Graka?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen was das schmucke Stück kosten soll?


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich sollte auch anfangen, meinen Namen auf PCs, die ich baue, draufzuschreiben... Dann wär ich jetzt auch schon bei 16 oder so 
Preis wäre interessant, gibts davon bald auch ne Sandy-Variante?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was das schmucke Stück kosten soll?


 
jepp darfst du 


Da dieser Rechner eine von meinen Kunden gewünschte Kombi zwischen neu und geb. ist (CPU, Ram und Board) ist er mit 799€ über den Tisch gegangen.

@ Masterchief

Bei meiner Zählung sind nur die mit drin die ich unter meinen Namen verkauft habe .....sonst wären es einige mehr.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juni 2011)

Also ist das keine feststehende Konfig, sondern wird je nach Belieben angepasst? Top 



> Bei meiner Zählung sind nur die mit drin die ich unter meinen Namen verkauft habe .....sonst wären es einige mehr.


 Ja, das hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^ Bei uns ist es allerdings etwas schwierig... Du musst sehen dass es bei uns hier quasi keinen Absatzmarkt gibt... Das Dorf ist nicht mal 900 Mann stark (wovon 800 noch nie weiter raus in die Welt gekommen sind, als bis zum nächsten Supermarkt zum einkaufen). Deswegen denke ich mit meinen zusammengebauten PCs in etwas anderen Maßstäben


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

hey nikki, wochenende benchen? hab sturmfrei. meine eltern sind innen urlaub geballert die nächsten 10 tage 
hatte so an 3dmarks gedacht mit anschließendem grafikkarten schrott ausmisten.


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2011)

Ich würde sagen gleich mal DICE bestellen und damit die Grakas benchen....


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juni 2011)

Naja oder Dice bestellen und damit die 775 CPUs benchen  Und Kokü für die Grakas  Oder nen Haufen Dice für die 775 CPUs und für ne zweite Benchplattform für die Grakas  (haben dann ja 2x2600K und 2xM4E am Start )
Dann könnten wir die 775 CPUs mit Dice rocken (P5E3, Rampage Formula und Extreme wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere), und dann zwei Systeme, auf denen wir dann Grakas mit Dice (1x) und Kokü (1x) vortesten könnten. Wobei ich weiß nicht wies mit dir aussieht Sandro, aber ich hab keinen GPU-Pot 

Ja wär geil, müsste auch zeitlich hinhauen, nur mal sehen ob ich ein Auto kriege.


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2011)

Stimmt Kokü is ja auch da... aber DICE mit Benchbox is bei dem Wetter wohl noch um einiges besser. Im Winter kann man ja einfach die Kokü rausstellen und das ist schon einskalt


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss mir auchmal eine Kokü besorgen 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Juni 2011)

wenn ihr Pötte braucht, schreibt mal Roman an, der leiht euch sicherlich seine guten GPU Pötte. Ansonsten hört sich euer Aufgebot ja schon nicht schlecht an


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

also ich hab kein formula... aber brauchen wir auch net 

allerdings dreh ich gerade total durch.... ihr müsst mir mal gerade sagen, wie ich noch 5000 punkte im aquamark zusammenbekomme, dann knacke ich platz 2 knarrr!!

folgendes hab ich gemacht:


cpu 2600K @ 5780mhz (55 x 105,1 BLCK)
grafikkarte 6850 cyclone @ 1050/1250
win7 64bit
aquamark.exe in 3dmark03.exe umbekannt
64bit patch drauf
alles auf performance stehen, bzw höchstleistung

419k punkte.... 5k fehlen! ich brauche euch!

Update: noch 2k punkte... ich hab schon mehr cpu und mehr gpu punkte als der erste, aber zu dem fehlen nochmal 10000 punkte -.-
das doch beschiss!


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2011)

RAM-Sublatenzen optimieren bzw RAM-Takt, noch 10 MHz mehr CPU, LOD-Tweaks, andere Treiber, .... 2k Punkte sind doch zu schaffen


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

Latenzen wäre ne option!
ram takt geht nur hoch, wenn blck höher geht.
cpu @5786 atm.
lod tweaks bei ati? wie geht das denn?^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2011)

SetLOD: Mjukvara | elmor.se


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2011)

ATI Karten mögen im Aquamark kein hohes LOD, probier mal was von 1-2.
Und dann stell das AF forciert auf 2:1 Performance z.B. mi den ATT.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Juni 2011)

LOD bringt aber glaube ich nichts bei Aquamark - außer du kannst dadurch eine höhere Taktung auf der GPU fahren


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2011)

Doch ein bisschen schon, aber wie gesagt nur mit niedrigen Werten, danach wirds schnell wieder schlechter.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

Oh man, zu früh gefreut....

LOD 0.8 gibt 5000 punkte, leider nur bei unübertakteter grafikkarte 

edit:
sorry, ich schaffs net 
424.0xx war max.... 700 punkte fehlen nur. ist aber alles am absoluten limit.

versuche jetzt noch nen multi weniger und mehr blck.

edit2:
puh, blck @ 107,2 aber keine verbesserung der score.
man könnte sagen ich trete auf der stelle


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2011)

Hast du den AF schon geändert? AM3 über Task Manager beendet zwischen den Runs, mehreren Kernen zugewiesen und auf Echtzeit?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! ICH HABS!!* kp warum aber schwupps und er war rüber 
das geilste is: nach dem speichern des vali shots gabs nen BSOD  muhahaha

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

BENCHEN ROCKT!


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juni 2011)

Nice Vaykir  Mit Dice knackst du Platz 1  Das Formula kam übrigens von mir ^^
Gerade mein M4E aufgebaut, und muss schon sagen, saugeiles Board! Morgen mach ich das Win7 neu drauf (die Treiber sind so durcheinander dass ich nicht mal mehr das CCC starten kann), und dann teste ich mal was meine CPU so drauf hat.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

hrhr, also ich kam bis 107,2 BLCK respektive 5796MHz.
bin echt nah dran mir noch nen 2500k zu holen 

apropos... ich brauch noch POWER pur für die GTX 580... denke mein 500W Netzteil von Seasonic wird da nicht mehr reichen.

PS: ich würde mit nem 32bit WIn7 schon platz 1 knacken


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2011)

1.+1+3+3*34099.54*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PURE                      2.-1+1+1*33907.92*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Team OCX                      3.
-2-2*31685.13*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Team  Russia                      4.
+2+2*27886.32*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bench Tec UK                      5.+1-3-3*27256.24*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PC Games Hardware                      6.-1-1-1*27215.68*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AwardFabrik                      7.
+2+2*25395.89*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Team MXS ModLabs.net                      8.
-1-1*22780.06*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hellas Overclocking Team                      9.
+1+1*21862.07*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HardwareLuxx Germany                      10.
-2-2*21006.40*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

OCAlliance


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2011)

Hi, sorry, das Forum lahmt wieder, aber wie es so ausschaut, stehen wir wieder vor AF 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

Cool, war ich das?^^

Team Russia wurd auch durchgereicht.
Tjoar Nikki, auf gehts wa. Nun ligets an uns


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2011)

Hi, auch HWBot lahmt, man kann sich auf nichts mehr verlassen.
in sec. verändert sich alles, 

lg


----------



## RedCobra (8. Juni 2011)

jop weil ich auch was hoch geladen habe  aber Trotzdem lahmt der Bot...


Gruß Sven


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2011)

Hi, grade wart Ihr wieder vor uns und jetzt wieder nicht

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2011)

Ab Morgen kämpfe ich auch wieder mit. Heute konnte ich endlich meine Wakü aufbauen und so wird der neue 2600K getestet 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (8. Juni 2011)

HI, dann hau mal rein / hole dir mal viele Global Punkte/ TPP sind etwas schwer zuholen, da wir schon im Team zwei gute 2600K haben.

lg Matti 

PS: war doch so, dass Globale Punkte voll in der Teamwertung mit zählen


----------



## blackbolt (9. Juni 2011)

kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich bei der rev4 einsehen kann welche pokale ich aktuell verloren habe????

gibt es eigentlich noch ergebnisse neuberechnen bei der rev4?????  

mfg stefan

ps: nicht das ihr glaubt von mir kommt nix mehr

habe erstmal nen ganzen haufen cpus verkauft, auf dem weg sind momentan so um die 15 c2duos ein paar p4´s und pentium d´s liegen auch schon wieder hier rum

zuerst wird aber jetzt erstmal bei der x4500(g41) in den vorderen rängen aufgeräumt das neue board(MSI G41TM-P33)für meinen HTPC(sysProfile: ID: 120892 - Blacks-HTPC) macht aber leider nur einen fsb von 342,3(habe mit 6 verschiedenen cpus getestet immer das gleiche) obwohl extra ein switcher auf dem board ist der einen fsb von 400 machen sollok viel einstellen kann man bei dem board nicht, kein nb,sb,ram volt aber wenigstens den cpuvcore bis 1,9

mit dem pentium dual e6500 kam ich nur auf 37xxmhz denke mal mit dem e5400 werde ich weit über die 4xxxmhz und damit auch ein paar gold medallien drinn

nach dem sockel 775 werde ich mich wohl den alten agp karten widmen asrock 4coredualvsta mit nem pentium dualcore E5x00@4xxxmhz+ und die agp karten unter kokü
muss halt schauen was mein geldbeutel hergibt


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich bei der rev4 einsehen kann welche pokale ich aktuell verloren habe????
> 
> gibt es eigentlich noch ergebnisse neuberechnen bei der rev4?????
> 
> ...



1. atm nicht, wird es in 4.1 wieder geben (points lost/gained)
2. nein, laut massman wird das nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## zcei (9. Juni 2011)

Hejho,

ich wollte grade mal reingucken, was sich alles jetzt geändert hat auch Punktemäßig und so, aber ich kann mich nochnichtmal einloggen -.-

Ich bekomm oben die eingeloggt-Leiste ca 1 Sekunde zu sehen und dann wieder das Login Feld. Auch Submission und sowas nicht möglich, also kein Anzeigefehler.
Hat das noch wer, oder weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juni 2011)

Das wird daran liegen, dass Hwbot.org generell gerade holprig läuft.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das wird daran liegen, dass Hwbot.org generell *gerade* holprig läuft.


 
eigl läuft HWBOT generell bescheiden. da hat sich auch mit rev.4 nicht getan 

PS: eben noch 2 Goldpokale geholt: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

hmm wie bekomme ich denn den nvidia inspector unter xp zum laufen. schmeisst immer nen fehler raus


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hmm wie bekomme ich denn den nvidia inspector unter xp zum laufen. schmeisst immer nen fehler raus


 du musst min. das net framework 2.0 unter win xp installiert haben, damit der nvidia inspector da funktioniert.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

ah super danke! aber noch nen prob:

hatte erst win7 drauf, dann xp nachinstalliert. dabei geht ja der bootmamager von win7 kaputt. wenn ich den danach mit der setup dvd von win7 repariere, dachte ich eigl, dass er xp gleich mit einträgt. tja pustekuchen, wie bekomme ich jetzt XP mit in die auswahl rein?


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ah super danke! aber noch nen prob:
> 
> hatte  erst win7 drauf, dann xp nachinstalliert. dabei geht ja der bootmamager  von win7 kaputt. wenn ich den danach mit der setup dvd von win7  repariere, dachte ich eigl, dass er xp gleich mit einträgt. tja  pustekuchen, wie bekomme ich jetzt XP mit in die auswahl rein?


 
geh unter win7 in die "cmd" und gib folgendes ein:

bcdedit /create {ntldr} /d "Windows XP"
bcdedit /set {ntldr} device partition=C:
bcdedit /set {ntldr} path \ntldr
bcdedit /displayorder {ntldr} -addlast

device partition ist eben die, wo win xp drauf ist.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

supi danke, und noch was:

gerade die 8800 gt anner kokü dranne.
aber das voltmeter spinnt voll. der zeigt alle möglichen spannungen an, von 1,2V bis 22 volt. springt rum, beruhigt sich und nach wenigen sekunden zappelt die spannung wieder so durch die gegend. kann das an der kälte liegen?

oha... gerade unigine heaven laufen lassen. 15°C idle.... 107°C last bluescreen.... ich hab leichte tendenzen zu der meinung, dass die kokü da irgendwie nicht richtig drauf sitzt 

edit: oha das nenn ich mal schlecht montiert. der evaporator hat vllt 10-15% der gpu fläche berührt.... kein wunder, dass die sich abschaltet


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2011)

au backe. 
das erste was ich mache wenn die kokü\kaskade auf der graka ist, im windows gleich mal die temps der karte idle\last checken.
damit gibt es dann keine bösen überraschungen.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

was mich aber wundert: wie hast du die auf das mainboard bekommen. bei mir liegt die halterung der kokü auf dem board auf und wenn ich die grafikkarte reinstecke schiebt sie sich sogar hoch, sodass der kontakt weg ist. hast dir ne spezielle platte dafür gebaut?

PS: habs auch mit schraubzwingen gemacht. die karte biegt sich echt sahnig durch, wenn man zu weit andreht


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2011)

Wegen dem Bootmanager-Kram: Eine ganz ganz tolle Lösung ist auch EasyBCD, damit kannst du manuell Einträge des Bootmanagers unter Windows eintragen, löschen, umbenennen usw. Geht allerdings logischerweise nur, wenn du noch ein funzendes OS hast. Hat mir aber schon etwa 15 Mal den Arsch gerettet


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

oh sahne. gleich mal laden und testen 
wollte eh umbenennen, weil ich ständig das falsche os starte ^^


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was mich aber wundert: wie hast du die auf das mainboard bekommen. bei mir liegt die halterung der kokü auf dem board auf und wenn ich die grafikkarte reinstecke schiebt sie sich sogar hoch, sodass der kontakt weg ist. hast dir ne spezielle platte dafür gebaut?
> 
> PS: habs auch mit schraubzwingen gemacht. die karte biegt sich echt sahnig durch, wenn man zu weit andreht


 bei liegt die halterung auch auf. 
ich montiere die kokü aber erst wenn die graka im slot steckt. so kann ich immer nachkorrigieren.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> bei liegt die halterung auch auf.
> ich montiere die kokü aber erst wenn die graka im slot steckt. so kann ich immer nachkorrigieren.


 
das geht bei mir net. dann berührt der evapo nur zur hälfte den kern.
wenn ich die 8600 GTS nehme berührt er ihn gar nicht 


edit:
btw danke euch beiden. xp und win7 laufen jetzt parallel. muss sich nur noch ahci für xp aktivieren.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2011)

Hab da wieder mal ein Problem. Ich fange an eine Karte zu benchen, alles wunderbar, doch plotzlich bei einem neuen Run bricht die Leistung ein Was ist das?


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2011)

Ist vllt nen hintergrunddienst angegangen und mopst dir die performance?
hatte ich nämlich vorgestern beim cpu benchen gerade.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2011)

Gute Frage, muss ich mal schauen. Sind halt nicht nur paar Prozent sondern gleich 30 Prozent


----------



## Turrican (9. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das geht bei mir net. dann berührt der evapo nur zur hälfte den kern.
> wenn ich die 8600 GTS nehme berührt er ihn gar nicht
> 
> 
> ...


 bei mir ist es an der grenze. ich hab glück, dass der evap der kaskade groß genug ist.

deine halterung scheint ja sehr groß zu sein?


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2011)

Gehst vielleicht, wenn du sie in den alleruntersten  PCI-E Slot steckst, sodass die Halterung dann nicht mehr mit dem Board kollidiert? Leider ist beim M4E der unterste ja kein PCI-E x16, sondern nur ein "kurzer" PCI-E x4... aber vielleicht gehts ja auch mit dem dadrüber.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2011)

Wieso geht bei einer 7950GT die Leistung bei über 700 Core rapide zurück? Was ist da los?

Edit, habs jetzt, die geht gut, brauche noch paar Tips zu diesem Geometry Shader, den kann ich ja mit dem Editor bearbeiten, hab jetzt 20. Was ist da ein guter Wert?


----------



## maensen (10. Juni 2011)

Wieviele CPU brauchst du?  Batchnummer 5634B231 kann ich dir sagen wo noch welche zu bekommen sind.


----------



## maensen (10. Juni 2011)

Sucht noch jemand Geforce 9800 GTX Hab noch zwei voll funktionstüchtige liegen.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juni 2011)

> Wieviele CPU brauchst du? Batchnummer 5634B231 kann ich dir sagen wo noch 100 Stück zu bekommen sind.


 


> Sucht noch jemand Geforce 9800 GTX Hab noch zwei voll funktionstüchtige liegen.


 
kann sein, dass du dich total im forum verlaufen hast?


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Juni 2011)

maensen schrieb:


> Wieviele CPU brauchst du?  Batchnummer 5634B231 kann ich dir sagen wo noch 100 Stück zu bekommen sind.


 
Hier: Intel® Celeron® D Processor 352 - 3,2/512/533 - SL96P | eBay 

Gestern sollten sie noch 9€ pro Stück kosten, da hat wohl jemand gemerkt was er hat...
Mir hat er die Batchnummer auf Nachfrage aber auch bestätigt, ich werde mal eine CPU kaufen und berichten ob ich die angepriesene Batchnummer auch wirklich bekomme.


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal 10 gekauft 
THX!

Und wehe ich bekomm die Batch nicht, dann gibts Kloppe!


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juni 2011)

was is an denen so toll, dass du gleich 10 davon kaufst?
oh warte, sind das die 8ghz dinger?

edit: vergiss die frage, hab auch zugeschlagen, nachdem ich rausgefunden habe, was das für ne batch is


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

Man wird sehen, was an denen gut ist und was nicht.
EDIT: Lol, da kauft er sich auch erstmal 5 von


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juni 2011)

eine? guck nochmal nach 
mal davon abgesehen, dass du die eh überall für mehr als 12 euro loswirst.
kann also nur gewinn werden ^^


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

Naja wenn der Typ jetzt hundert davon auf dem Mark wirft.... der weiß anscheinend nicht, was er da verkauft.


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube schon dass er es weiß, wie gesagt, gestern waren sie noch für 8,95€ zu haben. Er hat mir auch geschrieben dass die CPU erste Wahl für Übertakter wäre. Als ob ich das nicht selbst wüsste... 

Ich hab' meine schon bezahlt, vielleicht werde ich aber heute noch schwach und kaufe auch noch ein paar...


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

27 sind schon verkauft 
Die Frage ist, wo er so viele CPUs von der Batch her hat


----------



## Don_Dan (10. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> 27 sind schon verkauft
> Die Frage ist, wo er so viele CPUs von der Batch her hat


 
Das habe ich ihn schon gefragt, warte noch auf seine Antwort!


----------



## maensen (10. Juni 2011)

Die Antwort hast du schon bekommen  Euere CPUs mit der gewünschten Batchnummer die heute nach 15 Uhr gekauft wurden gehen soweit ich weiß morgen in die Post. Also Dienstag kommen die dann sicherlich an. Die Artikel bei computermarx sind alle am Anfang preiswert, da die erst neu angefangen haben und Leute auf Ihren Shop locken wollen. Die haben schon richtige Kracher für lau rausgeworfen. Die werden nicht die ganzen hundert raushauen. Die Sat Karten die die haben gibt auch kaum noch. Die WLAN Karten für 11,11 da haben die sicherlich auch das Monopol. Da waren andere wie Schmeißfliegen und wollten gleich 1000 für Stückpreis 5,49 kaufe. Aber lasst euch sagen, der Jens ist nicht doof . Achso und ich bin nicht der Jens! Ich gehe dort ab und zu mal einkaufen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

Und du bist beauftragt, hier die Werbetrommel zu rühren? Woher hast du eigentlich spitz bekommen, dass wir die Batch so gerne kaufen? ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2011)

Gesegnet sei die Backofenmethode  Hat gerade eine vollkommen defekte 2900XT (nicht mal Lüfter drehte sich) komplett rehabilitiert 
Abgesehen davon habe ich noch eine 2900 Pro, auf die Taktraten der XT geflasht (immerhin +142/+91MHz bei Core/Speicher ohne Spannungserhöhung), für die ich noch nen vMod suche, kennt jemand den FB Pin vom VT1165MF 

PS: Und andere Leute fragen sich immer noch, was an diesen Celeron 352's denn jetzt so besonders ist 
Wenn die Batch dermaßen gut geht, hätte ich auch schon ein paar gekauft, das Ding ist nur ich hab überhaupt kein Board auf dem die laufen


----------



## maensen (10. Juni 2011)

Habe hier noch ein P7N SLI Platinium und 2 Geforce 9800 GTX und die Brücke dazu liegen


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Wieso geht bei einer 7950GT die Leistung bei über 700 Core rapide zurück? Was ist da los?
> 
> Edit, habs jetzt, die geht gut, brauche noch paar Tips zu diesem Geometry Shader, den kann ich ja mit dem Editor bearbeiten, hab jetzt 20. Was ist da ein guter Wert?



Habt ihr mich mal wieder übersehen?


----------



## theLamer (10. Juni 2011)

Lol die 40 CPUs sind alle weg bei ebay - wie warme Semmel 
Dabei wollte ich noch so 5 Stück zusätzlich holen... 

Naja immerhin 15 Stück sicher geschnappt.


----------



## maensen (10. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und du bist beauftragt, hier die Werbetrommel zu rühren? Woher hast du eigentlich spitz bekommen, dass wir die Batch so gerne kaufen? ^^



Einfach weils hier im Forum steht.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2011)

Kann mir einer mal was zu dieser CPU sagen und was für einen Multi die eigendlich hat  ....HT ist ausgeschaltet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal was zu dieser CPU sagen und was für einen Multi die eigendlich hat  ....HT ist ausgeschaltet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 normal höchster multi 22x  
höchster turbomulti sind 27x aber eigentlich auch nur auf einem kern

auf meinem asus p7p55d-deluxe kann ich aber auch den höchsten multi auf allen vier kernen fahren(i5-760)


wenn du einen höheren multi haben willst brauchst du den i7 875k
mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2011)

^^Nö, höchster Multi sollte für 4Kerne(ob mit, oder ohne HT ist egal) 24 (24*133MHz=3200MHz) sein (ist wie ein 875K nur ohne freien Multi) 

Core i7-870(2,93 GHz) mit +666/+533/+266/+266 MHz (1/2/3/4 Kerne)

Edit:

22 x 133= 2,93 GHz (4/3Kerne+HT)
24 x 133= 3,20 GHz (4/3Kerne+HT+Turbo)
26 x 133= 3,50 GHz (2Kerne+HT+Turbo)
27 x 133= 3,60 GHz (1Kern+HT+Turbo)


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2011)

So, mal ganz explizit.
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 
Dieses Ergebnis bringt Turrican für sein persönliches Profil 2P  fürs Team aber 4?


----------



## Semih91 (11. Juni 2011)

Hab mir auch einen dieser S775 CPU`s besorgt, mal schauen, was das Teil taugen wird. Hab wenigstens etwas, womit ich die nächste Zeit mich beschäftigen kann


----------



## theLamer (11. Juni 2011)

Ohne LN2 kannst die eh vergessen, DICE ist way too warm... da schaffst du maximal 6.4-6.5 GHz.


----------



## Semih91 (11. Juni 2011)

Erst mal wird per Luft vorgetestet, wenn er gute Werte hat, dann wird auf DICE, evtl. sogar direkt auf LN2 umgestiegen 
Ich dachte, ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück, vllt bekomme ich ja sogar nen Prachtstück


----------



## YellowCaps (11. Juni 2011)

HWBot4 hat mir doch n paar Point gelassen, die fürs Team gewertet werden.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ohne LN2 kannst die eh vergessen, DICE ist way too warm... da schaffst du maximal 6.4-6.5 GHz.


 
meine wurden schon versand


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Juni 2011)

meiner ist schon da


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juni 2011)

Und wer hat mir einen mitbestellt? 

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (11. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> meiner ist schon da


 
Meine sind auch schon da! 

Ich hätte gerne noch mehr gekauft, aber er hat mir geschrieben dass er die letzte Auktion nicht erneuern wird. Schade.


----------



## theLamer (11. Juni 2011)

Meine sollten auch da sein (bin grad nicht zu hause) 
Btw sind das C1 Batches, die richtig fetten Dinger sind 5634B D0... sollten aber trotzdem annehmbar gehen.

Wer noch keinen hat, bekommt sicher noch was... ich hab in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn 15 Stück davon gekauft - dich ich (fast) alle wieder verkaufen werde, von daher


----------



## blackbolt (12. Juni 2011)

so ich habe heute mal 33 TPP´s fürs Team eingefahren 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

war mal wieder nee richtige zucker cpu


----------



## sn@ke (12. Juni 2011)

Gratulation!

  Wieder habt ihr einen User erfolgreich abgeworben.

  Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juni 2011)

Wen denn?

Ich habe persönlich hier keinen abgeworben und bitte unterlasse solche Unterstellungen. Die meisten werden sich sicherlich freiwillig ein Team aussuchen oder nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Wieder habt ihr einen User erfolgreich abgeworben.
> 
> Gruß Sn@ke


 
Bitte ?

Ich glaube kaum das wir es nötig haben irgendwen irgendwo abzuwerben 

Und wenn andere Teams nicht attraktiv genug sind das ihre Member bei ihnen bleiben dann ist es schon ziemlich arm dann dem Team die schuld dafür zu geben zu dem sie gewechselt sind


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Juni 2011)

willkommen Olli (mAlkAv!An)...


----------



## blackbolt (12. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> willkommen Olli (mAlkAv!An)...


 jo dann sag ich doch auchmal willkommen im team
bist ja schon lange dabei mit über 2000hardware points
mfg stefan


----------



## mAlkAv (12. Juni 2011)

Um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen möchte ich nur sagen, dass mich niemand aus dem PCGHX Team zu der Entscheidung bewogen hat. Die Gründe für meinen Wechsel haben einen anderen Grund auch wenn ich ursprünglich geplant hatte vorerst teamlos zu bleiben.


----------



## DopeLex (12. Juni 2011)

Ich halte mich da raus - denn über deine Gründe wird wohl ewig spekuliert werden, denn du meidest ja strikt den Kontakt mit jedem aus unserem Team - leider nicht erst seit gestern... warum auch immer (gerade auch zu mir - aber du wirst wohl schon deine Gründe haben - ich muss dir ja was getan haben).

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei pcghx von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juni 2011)

Dann sag ich auch mal Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juni 2011)

Herzlich willkommen malkav  Warst ja eh schon lange eine große Hilfe für uns, wenn ich da mal an den ganzen Voltmod-Support denke, und freue mich, dass wir dich im Team begrüßen können 

Auf fröhliches Benchen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir natürlich ein herzlich willkommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juni 2011)

PS: Gerade meinen E2160 ein wenig vorgetestet mit Kokü: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
// Ging btw. 3715 unter Wakü (mit 1,3V Standardspannung )


----------



## Ü50 (12. Juni 2011)

Da schließe ich mich natürlich an. Willkommen in unserem Team


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen, Vmod-pro


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juni 2011)

Hmm, endlich Team-Support der nur ~27Km von mir entfernt ist 
Herzlich willkommen nun auch im Team


----------



## Semih91 (12. Juni 2011)

Welcome to the Club


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen möchte ich nur sagen, dass mich niemand aus dem PCGHX Team zu der Entscheidung bewogen hat. Die Gründe für meinen Wechsel haben einen anderen Grund auch wenn ich ursprünglich geplant hatte vorerst teamlos zu bleiben.


 
Ich würde sagen, weil wir die lustigesten und coolsten sind 

Willkommen im Team auch von meiner seite.


@ masterchief
bin froh, dass wir überhaupt was hinbekommen haben bei knapp 30°C airtemp und den scheiss grafikkarten.


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Juni 2011)

Ist ein iRAM noch lohnenswert für den PCMark2005? Habe atm diese Werte mit 2 SSD im Raid0 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juni 2011)

Ist der überhaupt erlaubt?

220MB/s darfste beim xp startup nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juni 2011)

iRAM ist nicht schlecht für PCmark05, sollte aber etwas langsamer sein als 2 SSDs. iRAM ist gut für ältere Systeme, wo der RAID Controller im Chipsatz schlecht ist und so nur eine schnelle Festplatte geht. fas du iRAM los werden willst, schreib mir mal ne PM


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Juni 2011)

@lippo
hab mir gerade eins gekauft^^ ganau aus dem Grund. hats pn

@vakyr
ersten gehts bei XP Startup bis 240MB/s
zweitens kann man da nachhelfen mit das es nicht so schnell ist bei Startup
drittens ist es keine RAMDISK, da die  Datenraten von 4000-5000 MB/s hat(die sind nicht erlaubt) hier limiert schon die PCI Schnittstelle(siehe wiki)
viertens ist der PCMark05 wesentlich spannender als sich einfach nen 980x zu holen und damit einfach alle Grakas durchzukloppen(kann jeder!)
fünftens soll es auch gut für sein für SPi wenn man den ganzen tweaks tipps so glauben kann
sechsten soll es jetzt gut sein, muss noch die Tiefkühltruhe pimpen(Loch in die Seitenwand für die SataKabel/Monitorkabel und das Stromdingens)

WUT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer Supercomputer für wPrime



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turrican (12. Juni 2011)

zu erstens:  es sind max. 220mb/s im pcmark05 erlaubt. 
zu drittens: die irams nehmen über die pci schnittstelle nur den strom auf. der rest läuft über das sata interface, welches bei neueren boards nicht mit 133 mb/s limitert ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juni 2011)

startup bei PCMark05 ist maximal 220MB/s!!!


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Juni 2011)

Das war aber in der Rev 3 noch anders, bin mir sicher das da 240 stand, vorher waren es mal 220. Wie gesagt bin mir sicher.

@turrican
meine schon das auch der SATA limitiert auf 133MB/s. Sata2 ist zwar abwärtskompatible aber es sollte Sata 1 bleiben. Aber das werde ich schon noch rausfinden^^.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2011)

Kann herzlich willkommen im Team olli 
Auf ein gutes gekingen.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juni 2011)

Boar! FRUST!
meine saugeile 8800 gt ging unter luft ab wie sau.... und jetzt hab ich mal SS getestet... das ding taugt sowas von gar nix, wenn die kalt ist.
die gtx macht bei 750 core (ohne spannungserhöhung) einfach den allerwertesten zu, eine gtx 260 war auch schlaffi, die 8600 gts war der chip zu tief und noch jede menge andere probs. wird wohl zeit für ne ordentliche halterung.
die schraubzwingenlösung von turricane war wohl etwas zu gewagt 

edit:
naja hier mal trotzdem noch einige scores...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2179460_vaykir_superpi_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_11sec_435ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179477_vaykir_superpi_32m_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_11min_24sec_342ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179487_vaykir_pifast_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_21.09_sec
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179466_vaykir_cpu_z_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_4505.51_mhz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179483_vaykir_wprime_32m_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_18sec_439ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179479_vaykir_wprime_1024m_core_2_e6750_2.67ghz_588sec_854ms


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juni 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Mein neuer Supercomputer für wPrime
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 U serious?


----------



## Turrican (12. Juni 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Das war aber in der Rev 3 noch anders, bin mir sicher das da 240 stand, vorher waren es mal 220. Wie gesagt bin mir sicher.
> 
> @turrican
> meine schon das auch der SATA limitiert auf 133MB/s. Sata2 ist zwar abwärtskompatible aber es sollte Sata 1 bleiben. Aber das werde ich schon noch rausfinden^^.


da musst du dich verschaut haben, denn hdd startup war schon bei rev 2.x auf 220mb/s limitert.

 sata 1 hat aber um genau zu sein 150mb/s 

trotzdem ist bei neuen boards sata nicht mehr über den pci bus (133mb/s) angebunden. wie könnte man sonst mit einem ssd raid bei hdtach\atto\etc. mehr als 133mb/s schaffen?


Vaykir schrieb:


> Boar! FRUST!
> meine saugeile 8800 gt ging unter  luft ab wie sau.... und jetzt hab ich mal SS getestet... das ding taugt  sowas von gar nix, wenn die kalt ist.
> die gtx macht bei 750 core  (ohne spannungserhöhung) einfach den allerwertesten zu, eine gtx 260 war  auch schlaffi, die 8600 gts war der chip zu tief und noch jede menge  andere probs. wird wohl zeit für ne ordentliche halterung.
> die schraubzwingenlösung von turricane war wohl etwas zu gewagt
> ...


also ich hatte da nie problem mit der schraubzwing methode.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen möchte ich nur sagen, dass mich niemand aus dem PCGHX Team zu der Entscheidung bewogen hat. Die Gründe für meinen Wechsel haben einen anderen Grund auch wenn ich ursprünglich geplant hatte vorerst teamlos zu bleiben.


 

Hat mich jetzt persönlich sehr überrascht  Willkommen im Team!


Diese Unterstellungen zum Thema Abwerben finde ich einfach kindisch und erbärmlich. Sehr erwachsen, dass man sich das Team anscheinend nicht selbst aussuchen darf?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> also ich hatte da nie problem mit der schraubzwing methode.


 
problem ist relativ. alle geforce karten, die diesen fetten headspreader haben (gtx 260, 8800 gtx) bekommen die volle kälte ab.
leider funzen wohl die sensoren dann nicht mehr richtig. lediglich gpuz zeigt minus werte an. afterburner hat nichtmal mehr ne anzeige dafür^^
bei allen anderne karten sitzen die gpu-dies einfach zu tief, dass ich da mit meiner kühlung bzw der befestigung ordentlich kontakt habe.
evlt bekomme ich irgendwie nen foto hin, aber von grakas hab ich atm die nase voll. nächste woche baue ich mein gpu pot fertig und dann schaufel ich da einfach dice rein.
befestigungsproblem gelöst


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> sata 1 hat aber um genau zu sein 150mb/s
> 
> trotzdem ist bei neuen boards sata nicht mehr über den pci bus (133mb/s) angebunden. wie könnte man sonst mit einem ssd raid bei hdtach\atto\etc. mehr als 133mb/s schaffen?



 Weil die über PCIe Lanes angebunden sind am Chipsatz^^. Die PCI iRAMs Steckkarten sind aber über den PCI direkt angebunden. Die IRAMs im Gehäuse sind über Sata 1.5 Gb/s angebunden. Es gibt zwei verschiedene Versionen. ABer wir werden sehen^^. Wurde mich freuen wenn ein einzelnes Iram mehr hergibt. 

Laut wiki sollen es ja ab PCI 2.1 64bit 533MB/s sein. Falls ich die angegebenen 0,533 GByte/s richtig runtergerechnet habe. So oder so sind mir die Acards zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Wenn die Irams nicht schneller sind für meine beiden SSD bleibt mir nur dieser Controller Adaptec RAID 6405 bulk, PCIe 2.0 x8 (2270000-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 auf den bin ich aber schon länger scharf^^, nicht nur wegen PC MARK05 Und dazu 2 neue SATA 6Gbit/s SSDs. Macht beim Foto etc bearbeiten sicher Laune. Nicht nur beim benchen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Juni 2011)

oh wir haben die Awardfabrik wieder gekriegt, mal gucken obs diesmal hält.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Juni 2011)

die PCI Dinger ziehen nur den Strom übern PCI und werden über den SATA Anschluß aufm iRAM angebunden an einen SATA Anschluß am Board. Daher limitiert, wenn dann der SATA Controller oder eben die Anbindung des Controllers, aber ein iRAM sollte selbst SATA 1 nicht auslasten

64bit PCI, da brauchst du auch den passenden slot auf Board sowie die KArte dafür, die sehen eher nach normalen PCI aus - btw wiki ist nicht immer richtig, weil jeder da alles rein schreiben kann


----------



## sn@ke (12. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hat mich jetzt persönlich sehr überrascht  Willkommen im Team!
> 
> 
> Diese Unterstellungen zum Thema Abwerben finde ich einfach kindisch und erbärmlich. Sehr erwachsen, dass man sich das Team anscheinend nicht selbst aussuchen darf?



Dazu werden wir noch was schreiben verlass dich drauf!


----------



## Turrican (12. Juni 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Die PCI iRAMs  Steckkarten sind aber über den PCI direkt angebunden. Die IRAMs im  Gehäuse sind über Sata 1.5 Gb/s angebunden. Es gibt zwei verschiedene  Versionen. ABer wir werden sehen^^. Wurde mich freuen wenn ein einzelnes  Iram mehr hergibt.


 
eben nicht, sind beide sata1 1.5gb/s. wie könnte ich sonst 6 i-ram am rampage extreme nutzen obwohl es nur 2 pci slots hat?  
die werden in ein anderes, altes board gesteckt von dem sie den saft beziehen. 



Lippokratis schrieb:


> die PCI Dinger ziehen nur den Strom übern PCI und werden über den SATA Anschluß aufm iRAM angebunden an einen SATA Anschluß am Board. Daher limitiert, wenn dann der SATA Controller oder eben die Anbindung des Controllers, aber ein iRAM sollte selbst SATA 1 nicht auslasten


 ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juni 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Dazu werden wir noch was schreiben verlass dich drauf!


 
Lasst uns aber bitte alle erwachsen bleiben und dran denken, dass es ein wahres Leben gibt 
Wenns es unter euch beiden Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt, klärt das einfach per pN. Sonst artet das hier nur aus und passt auch nicht hier hin. 

MFG


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> ja, genau so ist es.


Habt beide Recht! Wurde gerade von HISn genauso aufgeklärt^^
Also kann man beide im RAID 0 laufen lassen.

Turrican du bist nicht mehr bei uns?


----------



## Turrican (13. Juni 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Habt beide Recht! Wurde gerade von HISn genauso aufgeklärt^^
> Also kann man beide im RAID 0 laufen lassen.
> 
> Turrican du bist nicht mehr bei uns?


 wie meinst du das mit "nicht mehr bei uns"? ich war noch nie im pcghx hwbot team, bin aber oft als hwbot staff bzw. "support" hier.


----------



## 8ykrid (13. Juni 2011)

ist schon spät


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Dazu werden wir noch was schreiben verlass dich drauf!


 

Ich finds einfach lächerlich, da bei uns nicht mal die Teamführung etwas von dem Wechsel wusste. Der Kommentar von dir ist einfach unnötig und setzt die ganze Freundschaft zwischen Foren aufs Spiel. Und da gibts auch nichts zu diskutieren! Wir hatten das Thema schon mal mit dem Wechsel von Freakezoit/Matti. Dachte wir hätten das Thema damals schon aus der Welt geschafft aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2011)

Finde ich auch, wir haben doch wirklich besseres zu tun als kleingeistigen Kleinkrieg zwischen den verschiedenen Teams zu führen. Oder wollt ihr hier anfangen, user mit vielen Punkten als "Ware" zu handeln, um die man sich streiten kann? Ich meine, es geht dir (sn@ke) doch sicherlich erstmal um die Punkte, die euch verlorengehen, wäre ein User mit 10 HW Punkten aus dem Team rausgegangen, würdest du ja hier vermutlich nicht so einen Radau machen. Das finde ich völlig verkehrt. Es geht hier doch nicht immer nur um die Punkte (und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich das nicht nur schreibe, weil wir als Team dieses Mal davon profitieren).

Also es ist natürlich immer schade, ich fänds jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd, wenn Member mit vielen Punkten das Team verlassen würden, aber ich würde doch die Schuld dafür nicht bei dem Team sehen, in das derjenige gewechselt ist. Kannst du mir überhaupt mal den Zusammenhang erklären? Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich würds (widerwillig) akzeptieren, was weißt du was andere Leute für Gründe haben?


----------



## marcus_T (13. Juni 2011)

Willkommen mAlkAv!An 

habe mich ja selbst auf die faule haut gelegt, aber lass Du es ruhig ordentlich krachen. 
schön das du hier bist !


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2011)

HI, willkommen im Team, mAlkAv!An 

Kai, ich liege nicht garde auf der faulen haut, aber ich bekomme nichts ´zusammen  hast du mal versucht auf einen Z68 SLI UD7 mit zwei 295 -SLi- hinzubekommen ( ohne SLi Petch, allso mit den neusten Treiber) ich finde kein weg (komisch)

lg Matti


----------



## marcus_T (13. Juni 2011)

ich ? weil Kai (y)^^
wenn ja, habe das WS Revolution B3 und GTX 295 hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## blackbolt (13. Juni 2011)

ich weiss es hat nix mit unserem forum zu tun aber es muss raus

Dallas Mavericks(Dirk Nowitzki) sind NBA Champion


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2011)

HI, upps sorry marcus_T, ich dachte du weist was in Richtung Quad SLi.

Glückwunsch an Dallas Mavericks 

lg Matti


----------



## chillinmitch (13. Juni 2011)

Das Rev.4 merkwürdig ist wusste ich, aber nun tauchen sogar submissions in meinem profil 
auf die nicht von mir stammen. link


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist ein ganz komischer Bug, den hatte ich auch schon 
Bei mir wars folgendermaßen:

Ich habe versucht ein Ergebnis hochzuladen, war aber nicht angemeldet. Also habe ich (nachdem das "Sorry you're not logged in kam) oben meinen Username eingegeben, und dann um mal zu gucken was passiert, gar nichts weiter beim Passwort. Also die "Punkte" die im Passwortfeld standen habe ich einfach da stehen gelassen. Nachdem ich auf Enter geklickt habe, war ich auf einmal als anderer User angemeldet (irgendein Holländer) und ich konnte ganz normal mein Ergebnis eintragen, nur stand es unter seinen Submissions.
Das geht aber nur, so lange man sein PW da nicht speichert, sonst steht es ja automatisch schon im Passwortfeld. Allerdings war ich laut Statusfeld oben immer noch ausgeloggt, also hatte keine Buttons für "My Profile" oder "My Team". Deswegen geht das auch nur, wenn man schon versucht ein Ergebnis hochzuladen, weil dann das "Redirecting to homepage" einen manchmal trotz "falschem" (also keinem eingegebenen) PW in das Fenster schmeßt, wo man sein Ergebnis hochladen kann.

Das ganze war auf nem alten Laptop mit XP und IE7 wenn das wichtig ist.


----------



## chillinmitch (13. Juni 2011)

Also ist das löschen/editieren von bestehenden ergebnissen durch Dritte so nicht möglich. Bin ich ja beruhigt. Thx


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Juni 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Das Rev.4 merkwürdig ist wusste ich, aber nun tauchen sogar submissions in meinem profil
> auf  die nicht von mir stammen.  link


 

zur Not mal im Bug Thread im HWBot Forum posten [BUGS] hwbot: Revision 4 up and running! - hwbot.org dann wissen die Jungs Bescheid und können was dagegen unternehmen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juni 2011)

wieso habe ich eigl das achievement "Make 25 submissions with the CPU at subzero temperatures (picture required)." nicht?
da steht immernoch 0/25, obwohl weit über 25 scores dabei sind (wenn ich nicht alle mit bild).


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Juni 2011)

hängt sicherlich mal wieder. auch da, einfach mal im BuG Thread posten bei HWBot damit die das beheben können


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2011)

Mich kotzt Rev 4. nur noch an da fragt man sich selbst was man eigentlich macht. Von meinen über 3000 HW bekommt das team nur 10% 
Was soll der scheiß eigentlich damit sind die HW bencher mal wieder nix wert. Und jahre lange arbeit fürn A..... !


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, das geht mir aber auch aufn Sack. Da hat man gerade die ganzen letzten Monate nur auf HW Punkte gebencht (steh ich sicherlich nicht alleine mit da), hat fast das Tausend voll und jetzt sind die nix mehr wert. Zudem im Profil ja sogar nur die 20 besten HWs und die 15 besten Globals als "Total Points" gezählt werden, was ich noch für den größten Schwachsinn halte. Erstens: Hätte man das nicht irgendwie anders nennen können?! Extrem irreführend. Zweitens: Warum eigentlich diese Zahl ins Profil schreiben? Sagt doch gar nichts über den Bencher aus! Zur Einordnung in die Ligen bin ich ja noch damit einverstanden, aber warum werden nicht alle HW Punkte als Hardware Punkte im Profil angegeben, und nicht nur die 20 besten (ohne Hinweis versteht sich)?

Dass man jetzt schon in die Team Liste gucken muss, um seine HW Punkte zu sehen (also alle), finde ich wirklich ne Zumutung. Und all das um HW Sharing einzudämmen


----------



## Vaykir (13. Juni 2011)

schieb lieber die bilder von gestern rüber


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2011)

HWsharing eindämmen das ist doch der witz schlecht hin. Bei Rev.4 geht es nur um eine sache und zwar Teams die auf HW punkte benchen klein zu halten damit diese den Gesponsorten team nicht mehr in die quere kommen. Und die jungs ihr ding durchziehen können ohne das wir denen die show stehlen.
Das ganze ist 1A darauf ausgelegt eine Top OC liga-aufzubauen wo normale bencher nix zu suchen haben. (Es kann ja nicht sein das ein Normalo bencher einem , mit Ln2 und gesposorten Hw versorgten user nur duch sein können den Rang abläuft.  - Sarkasmus) . Leider ist es aber so das die Persönliche leistung nix mehr wert ist sondern nur noch Ob der jenige Ohne können mit der besten Hw nen Score abliefert. Und die leute die wirklich was drauf haben (Matti , Turrican usw. was haben die nix turrican hat von um die 9k hw punkte nur 900 fürs team XD das ist echt ein witz.

Und mit dem wo Hwbot mal für stand , davon ist nix mehr übrig. So kann man auch alles zerstören. Ich kann mir auch mal 90 - 100 Sb`s kaufen und mal so locker 25k€ aufn kopf hauen und sagen ich bin der held. Das hat nix mehr mit leistung zu tun sondern nur noch wer hat den Größten geldbeutel und kriegt alles in den A. geschoben.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Mich kotzt Rev 4. nur noch an da fragt man sich selbst was man eigentlich macht. Von meinen über 3000 HW bekommt das team nur 10%
> Was soll der scheiß eigentlich damit sind die HW bencher mal wieder nix wert. Und jahre lange arbeit fürn A..... !


 
Jepp ...ist schon frustrierend 

Ich habe hier noch eine ganze Menge nicht hochgeladener Ergebnisse ......aber ich habe gar keinen Bock die abzuladen da ich nicht mehr weiß wozu überhaupt noch


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2011)

HI, warum hat Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews kaum Globalpunkte

in der HWM liegt er auf Platz 36 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

komisch, in der Teamwertung, hat sich kaum was getan an Punkten 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

wer weiß ob da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

lg


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2011)

Ich frag Mich z.z. auch ob es überhaupt noch sinn macht irgentwas zu machen , ich könnte bei dem was alles an HW hier liegt , bei rev. 3 von 0 anfangen und wäre dann wieder da wo ich jetzt bei rev. 3  war aber bei rev 4 ist das ganz voll fürn A.... denn mitm SB der nur 5.5ghz geht ist es egal ob ich gpu`s habe mit denen ich theoretisch in den Kategorien den ersten machen könnte denn 40 Hw punkte bringen dem team nur 4 punkt lol und die Tpp punkte aber da bekommt man nur gut punkte wenn man besser ist wie alle anderen im team + nen guten globalen rang erzielt.

BSp mein 7600GT 3DM06 run bringt 36.8 HW punkte & 11.2p TPP punkte macht zusammen 14.88p fürs team von ehemals 36.8 punkten fürs team = - 21.92p team punkten.


----------



## mAlkAv (13. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, warum hat  Hardware news, Overclocking  Competitions, Reviews kaum Globalpunkte
> 
> in der HWM liegt er auf Platz 36
> 
> ...


 

Hi, das ist ein Bug den ich schon in dem entsprechenden Thread vom Hwbot Forum angesprochen habe.
Ich hoffe mal das wird bald vom Admin gefixt.


----------



## YellowCaps (13. Juni 2011)

aus der einzel sicht isses doof. aber wenn ich zum teil sehe, wie manche mit selktierten grakas überschüttet werden und diese dann reihum geht, scheint es diese vorgehensweise zumindestens etwas zu entschärfen.

Dummerweise ist man trotzt alledem ziehmlich chancenlos, wenn man eben keine selktierten CPUs geschickt bekommt, um auf diese zurück zu greifen.


----------



## DopeLex (13. Juni 2011)

Weil er aus Versehen "Do not participate on hwbot-ranking" ausgewählt hat und nach der Korrektur in keiner Liga mehr geführt wird. Er hat das auch schon im Bugs-Thread gemeldet, aber bis jetzt hat sich da noch nix getan.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Juni 2011)

Hi, ist das jetzt so gewollt, 

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das wir nur noch 43 k HWPunkte haben.

lg


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Juni 2011)

Vorallem da wir vorher schon über 42.5k hatten


----------



## 8ykrid (13. Juni 2011)

Falls es jmanden interressiert>>CPU Intel 980X Extreme Edition Gulftown @ 6,5Ghz !!! | eBay

Sollte diese sein>>Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## blackbolt (14. Juni 2011)

sorry doppelt gepostet


----------



## blackbolt (14. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ist das jetzt so gewollt,
> 
> ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das wir nur noch 43 k HWPunkte haben.
> 
> lg


 


Freakezoit schrieb:


> Vorallem da wir vorher schon über 42.5k hatten


 

kann alles nicht stimmen wir müssten viel mehr hardwarepoints als  43k haben da ich ja alleine durch die rev 4 über 200hwpoints dazu  bekommen habe(pcmark04 usw)

es werden auch keine submissions mehr gezählt müsste eigentlich  mittlerweile die 1000voll haben und die auszeichnung habe ich auch nicht  bekommen steht seit der rev 4 auf 989

das rev 4 ist noch schlimmer verbugt als 3;(


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

Wäre ja auch irgendwie nen wunder, wenn die paar programmierer von hwbot team das alles bugfrei hinbekommen würden (diesmal ohne Ironie).


----------



## Turrican (14. Juni 2011)

beim punktesystem steigt auch nicht ganz durch, ist alles sehr kompliziert. ich hab z.b. ca. 35 "reference clock" scores upgeloaded (waren ca. 50 punkte), das team hat aber gerade mal 5 punkte zugelegt. 
die effizienz ist bemerkenswert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> beim punktesystem steigt auch nicht ganz durch, ist alles sehr kompliziert. ich hab z.b. ca. 35 "reference clock" scores upgeloaded (waren ca. 50 punkte), das team hat aber gerade mal 5 punkte zugelegt.
> die effizienz ist bemerkenswert.


In Rev. 3 hätten die meisten vermutlich nichtmal den PC hochgefahren für 0,14 Punkte pro Score


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

Gibts eigl. dies Jahr noch ne PCGH-Bench Session (EOS) ?


----------



## theLamer (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn Roman dieses Jahr ziemlich viel zu tun hat, kannst du ja die Organisation in die Hand nehmen, dann gibts auf jeden Fall eine!


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Gibts eigl. dies Jahr noch ne PCGH-Bench Session (EOS) ?


 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es im Sommer keine geben wird. Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken im Herbst/Winter eine zu machen


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Juni 2011)

Das klingt gut, da meine Wakü für meine Sandy nicht ausreicht 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (14. Juni 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> beim punktesystem steigt auch nicht ganz durch, ist alles sehr kompliziert. ich hab z.b. ca. 35 "reference clock" scores upgeloaded (waren ca. 50 punkte), das team hat aber gerade mal 5 punkte zugelegt.
> die effizienz ist bemerkenswert.


 
HI, yo. Sam sagte mir auch, dass er 300 HWPunkte hoch geladen hatte, dass Team hatte nicht mal 75 Punkte davon bekommen. 

Ich versuche nur noch TPPunkte zuholen, da HWPunkte fürs Team nichts mehr bringen. (oder halt nur der 10 Teil davon) 

Bei reference clock gibt es sowieso keine TPP. 

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (14. Juni 2011)

Warum eigentlich nicht nicht genug Teams oder Leute.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2011)

Power Punkte gibt es erst ab 10 Teams. warum, das so ist, weiß ich nicht. Finde die Anzahl viel zu hoch. Im Oldschool Bereich wird es schwer Punkte fürs Team zu benchen, wenn man nur in Kategorien mit 10 teams benchen "kann". Da sollten Sie vielleicht nochmal nach legen oder den Teiler der User Punkte auf 1/5 oder 1/4 stellen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Falls es jmanden interressiert>>CPU Intel 980X Extreme Edition Gulftown @ 6,5Ghz !!! | eBay
> 
> Sollte diese sein>>Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


 
so weit ich weis waren ES doch jetzt "verboten".





theLamer schrieb:


> Wenn Roman dieses Jahr ziemlich viel zu tun hat, kannst du ja die Organisation in die Hand nehmen, dann gibts auf jeden Fall eine!


 
hätte ich jetzt nicht das problem mit, aber glaube mit fehlen 
1. die connections zu ln2 und 
2. wäre es wohl besser wenns einer macht der nen guten ruf hat und eh zu PCGH gehört


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> so weit ich weis waren ES doch jetzt "verboten".


 nicht alle ES, aber der wäre "verboten", weil er ein anderes Stepping hat, als die Retail Gulfis


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> nicht alle ES, aber der wäre "verboten", weil er ein anderes Stepping hat, als die Retail Gulfis


 
*ebay-tab closed* 

ich rätsel mir allerdings voll einen ab, wie die leute so hamma schnelle 32M runs in SuperPi hinbekommen. Ich schaffe mit meiner Sandy gerade mal 6min5sek und ich benutze schon Wazza und MaxMem Tweak auf XP -.-


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Juni 2011)

Copy Waza bringt bei SB kaum was. Wichtiger ist richtig schneller Speicher und ein stark optimiertes Windows.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

schneller speicher... hmm dann hab ich wohl den falschen.
Welche Tweaks kennste denn noch? Ich hab alles abgesucht und angewand was ich finden konnte.
Siehste ja was bei rausgekommen ist. Der umstieg auf winxp gab auch nur 2sek.

PS: meien CMs sind da  schaun wa mal.

PS: puh 220€ für 60 Liter LN2.... stabiler Preis. Der Lieferant wirds schonmal nicht


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Juni 2011)

1067MHz CL7-7-6 wären natürlich das Optimum oder eben 6-9-6/7-9-7 aber mit CL8 und 18,67er Multi bleibt natürlich einiges an Zeit auf der Strecke.

Tweaks benutze ich persönlich keine Außergewöhnlichen. Versuch lieber das OS so stark wie möglich abzuspecken und zu optimieren.
Mach mal kurz vor dem SPi Run den Task Manager auf und guck wie hoch dein Speicherverbrauch ist. Weniger als 40MB wäre ein guter Wert.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi, willkommen im Team Deine Voltmods haben mir bis jetzt immer geholfen


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

1067MHz CL7-7-6 packt mein ram auf gar keinen fall. ist nur für 1000MHz @ 8-9-8 spezifiziert.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2011)

Meiner macht auch nur 2133 und 9-9-9-27


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

also bringt mhz beim ram mehr als die timings?


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Juni 2011)

Naja kommt nicht drauf wofür die spezifiziert sind sondern ob gute Chips drauf sind 
Meinst du nicht der schafft wenigstens 1067 mit 8-9-8 bei bisschen mehr Spannung?


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

nö, sind gammel chippies drauf. Version 7.1A
vergesse aber jedes mal den namen vom hersteller. irgend nen langer doppelname.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juni 2011)

Frag doch mal Rocco, der will 2x2GB Domis in rot mit 2000MHz CL6-9-6 loswerden


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

Oder ich hol mit welche die 2400 machen bei 9-10-9 ... nur zum testen natürlich.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Juni 2011)

Nimm lieber welche die bei niedrigerem Takt für schärfere Timings spezifiziert sind...


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, sind gammel chippies drauf. Version 7.1A
> vergesse aber jedes mal den namen vom hersteller. irgend nen langer doppelname.


 
Das sind doch recht gute PSC, hast du wirklich mal getestet ob die den höchsten Speicherteiler schaffen? Sollte nämlich eigentlich kein Problem sein. Von den Timings her so 7-10-7, Spannung bei 1,7V. Timings kannst du ja auch erst mal auf 9-10-9 stellen und später anpassen.
Allein durch den höheren Speichertakt solltest du schon im 32M einige Sekunden gut machen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

ok werds mal testen morgen.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Juni 2011)

hat einer plan vom pcmarkvantage???

warum sind die graka scores bei mir so schlecht????

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
eigentlich müsste die im pcmark gaming 1(gpu gaming)mindestens 50fps machen wenn nicht noch mehr
und ich habe schon im default graka fehler
anderer grakatreiber hat auch nix gebracht
neuster futuremark systeminfo habe ich auch schon drauf
ist ein winvista 32bit,was muss denn alles aufm betriebsys sein damit der bench anständig läuftoder läuft der unter win7 sowieso besser

auf meinem 24/7 pc habe ich mit etwa der gleichen karte das doppelte an fps
ist ein win7 64bit
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Nimm lieber welche die bei niedrigerem Takt für schärfere Timings spezifiziert sind...



wasn mit denen hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/155285-v-g-skill-ddr3-2133-cl7.html ??


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Juni 2011)

Sind sicherlich einen Versuch wert und laufen vielleicht auch 7-9-7. Besser sind noch die Gskill 2133 mit 8-9-8 aber dafür auch ein Stück teurer.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

die gskill flare sollen doch alle rekorde brechen. evtl such ich die mal.
will eh mein triple channel kit ausser sig loswerden. sandy bridge braucht ja nur dual channel, hab also ein ramstein (hehe) rumliegen


----------



## blackbolt (15. Juni 2011)

also ich habe die hier
Kingston HyperX T1 KHX2250C9D3T1K2/4GX

DDR3-1770 6-8-6-24 1T 1.65V
DDR3-2000 7-9-7-24 1T 1.65V
DDR3-2140 8-10-8-24 1T 1.65V
DDR3-2250 9-11-9-29 1T 1.65V X.M.P Profile
DDR3-2280 9-11-9-27 1T 1.65V

die werte schafft der ram


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

naja deiner ist auch auf 2250 spezifiziert. meiner hustet sich bei 2000 @ 8-9-8 schon fast einen ab.
mal davon abgesehen, dass SB keinen ramteiler für 2000mhz ram besitzt, sondern nur für 1866 (1:8) und 2133 (1:7). dazwischen ist halt nix.
brauche also besseren ram oder irgend ne möglichkeit den auf 2133 zu bekommen (allerdings läuft dann die cpu nicht mehr...)
scheiss teufelskreis


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Juni 2011)

meine Domi's lüppen als 2000er aber auch mit 6-9-6-24-68-1T (als 1866er über BCLK auf 2000) und als 2133er mit 8-9-8-25-74-1T ...
's sind Ver.7.1 -  CMT4GX3M2A2000C8

das TC-Kit lief mit 2360 bei 8-9-8-32 ...


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juni 2011)

Habe die gleichen wie Rocco und die packen auch 1123MHz CL7-10-8-24 1T durch 3D usw. Was hast du den genau für welche? Auf deinen Pics sahen die immer aus wie Dominator GT RAMs.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

Ja sind auch welche. Stehen doch in meiner Sig drinne incl genauer beschreibung.
Vllt war ich auch einfach zu blöde ram zu ocen. bin aber gerade am bench table aufbauen und gleich bissle ram testen.

aber falls dir die schrift zu kelin ist: Corsair Dominator GT CMT6GX3M3A2000C8


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade nen Win Boot mit 2250 @ 10-10-10 gemacht. 3dmark05 lässt sich net starten und hüpft sofort innen BSOD.

SuperPi32M geht mit 2200 @ 9-10-9-42 1T
senken der timing kann ich netmal hochfahren.

edit 1:
spannungen noch @ stock (1,65V). wenn ich auf 1,675 gehe, dann fährt er auch nicht mehr hoch.

edit 2:
meine güte... 2200 mhz machta 7min16sek. mit nur 12mhz mehr schon 7min14s (man beachte, dass der cpu-takt dabei auch erhöht wird.)
spannungserhöhung mag er allerdings überhaupt net.

edit 3:
mal bissle blck genudelt: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1869780


----------



## Matti OC (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, wäre gut wenn du die MHz der CPU dazu schreiben würdest  dann könnte man besser vergleichen 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

öhm.... 42er multi glaube war das beim blck test und 45x beim speicher test.

edit:
microsoft suckt einfach nur. läd man sich den IE9 runter fürn bench table.... und dann will der nochmal ne inet connection haben. so ein schwachsinn!


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2011)

Ist es normal, das meine Domis 2000 mHz auf meinem 1155 Sockel - 2133 mHz (8-9-8-24) laufen und auf meinem 1366 Sockel nur 1854 mHz?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juni 2011)

Das ist eben hauptsächlich abhängig vom IMC und dem ganzen Rattenschwanz dahinter, also VUncore-Skalierung aber auch DIMM-Positionierung, VDimm-Präzision, Subtimings etc.
Ermöglicht die Sockel-1366-CPU denn mit anderem Speicher bei gleicher Uncore-Spannung und DIMM-Positionierung und Kapazität höhere Taktraten? Es gibt definitiv Chips, mit denen DDR3-2000+ nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2011)

Dreh mal etwas an den anderen Spannungen, weiß nicht genau wie die heißen, aber bei 1155 wars z.B. VCCIO die auch noch wichtig für den Ram war.

PS: HD5970 noch mit 25% Gewinn verkauft


----------



## YellowCaps (16. Juni 2011)

nabend

gibts hier iwo n Fred zum P67A-UD7 OC etc ?


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Dreh mal etwas an den anderen Spannungen, weiß nicht genau wie die heißen, aber bei 1155 wars z.B. VCCIO die auch noch wichtig für den Ram war.
> 
> PS: HD5970 noch mit 25% Gewinn verkauft


 
warum hast die verkauft?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2011)

Leider noch nicht, aber kannst ja hier

Sammelthreads Mainboards Sockel 1155

einen Starten.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

board der pcmark05 kotz mich mal voll an. kann der sich mal entscheiden ob er die hdd oder die ssd benchen will. jedes mal was anderes...
aber wenigstens rennt die cpu mit 5780 mhz durch. die ist einfach göttlich!!

hä? ich komme nur auf 25000 punkte. wie machen die anderen das denn mit über 40000?
die haben 7000 transparent fenster im 2d teil, ich nur 70 oO wtf?

ssd hab ich ja drinne.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2011)

Das mit der SSD kannst du einstellen, wenn du das nicht tust nimmt der die Bootplatte. Die 5970 bin ich losgeworden, weil ich dadurch 25% Gewinn gemacht habe  Und jetzt mal gucken, wenn ich den Accelero 5970 noch repariert kriege, sind das auch nochmal ~40€ Gewinn (gekauft für 10 inkl. ), dann vllt GTX480 SLI+neues NT oder sowas, mal gucken.
Neue Hardware braucht der Mensch 

GTX580 Lightning für 360 habe ich leider nicht bekommen


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

aha ...

einer nen rat zu meinem pcmark05 problem? googe bringt irgendwie nix gescheites

ok scheint wohl am stromsparmodus der graka zu liegen. die tuckert mit 100/150 anstatt 1000/1200 durch die gegend. das könnte wohl der grund sein. ist die frage, wie ich die 3d taktraten im 2d zum laufen bekomme

edit:
man sollte auch transparenz anmachen und net auf basic rumeiern.... ich hasse den test.


----------



## Matti OC (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Taja man lernt nie aus


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

trotzdem nut 27.000 punkte... kp warum die anderen so viel bekommen. kann ja net sein, dass nen raid verbund gleich 14k punkte geben.

bringt SP1 vllt noch was?
und was zum henker sind ACARDs?

ohne mist: die paar punkte sind den aufwand fast nicht wert -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juni 2011)

sag mal dein komplettes system mit dem du benchst, ob zeig einen screenshot, damit man sehen kann wo es hängt.


acard sind eine "festplatte aus DDR Speicher, ähnlich dem iRAM von Gigabyte. nur das Acard schon auf DDR2 oder sogar schon auf DDR3 setzt als speicher. gegen die stinkt jede ssd ab. vlt. kann da noch ein revo drive mit halten, aber normal ist die acard das beste für PCmark05


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn du im PCMark gut punkten willst kommst du ohne einen dicken Raid-Verband oder iRams nicht sehr weit.
Guck die das Bild vom 3rd an und dann weiste bescheid 

http://www.hwbot.org/image/562111.jpg

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

@ lippo
jo schreib ich dir nachher. mache dann auch mal nen fixen durchlauf incl details. denke die hdd benches werden zu low sein. 120mb/s startup xp und 80mb/s general usage. kp warum das so wenig ist. die C300 müsste eigl etwas mehr packen 

@ icke
also auf dem bild kann ich nix erkennen. geschätzt sehe ich da irgendwelche racks, vermutlich diese acard dinger.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2011)

Hat bei mir knapp 160 bzw 106MB/s gemacht: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## blackbolt (17. Juni 2011)

also meine einzelne ocz vertex 2 macht im pcmark05 max 158mb/s xpstart-135mb/s im hdd general

http://hwbot.org/submission/2165919_blackbolt_pcmark_2005_core_2_e8400_3.0ghz_18206_marks

im durchschnitt so um die 145-125

aber ich muss auch noch dazusagen die ssd hat noch nie eine einzige datei gesehen nur firmware update und seit dem hängt die für den pcmark05 am benchsys

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das dürfte an infos reichen. graka is e 6850 cyclone.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2011)

Was haste denn im BIOS eingestellt? IDE Modus würde diese Werte erklären, versuch mal AHCI, und wenn du das schon drin hast, installiere mal den Intel Matrix Storage manager.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

klar ist AHCI aktiviert.
Und den Matrix gibts net mehr. der heisst jetzt Intel Rapid 
mal daon abgesehen. was soll der bringen?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juni 2011)

nicht fragen, einfach mal testen  für ne C300 sind die transferraten etwas zu niedrig.

Internet explorer 9 drauf?
bisschen mit den LOD getestet / 2D Taktraten erhöht / Treiber richtig eingestellt ?  3d Pixel Test ist etwas niedrig
neueste systeminfo von futuremark drauf damit alle kerne genutzt werden? und natürlich HT dann an machen.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

jop, hatte mit der C300 schon transferraten von 170mb/s...

IE9 ist drauf. lade gerade sp1 und schuster das noch drüber.

LOD tweaks hab ich noch keinen gemacht. 2d taktraten kann ich nicht ändern.
Treiber steht auf performance.
systeminfo dürfte auch neueste drauf sein.

HT hab ich völlig verballert  keine ahnugn, wieso das aus ist.


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2011)

Sind deine CPUs eigentlich angekommen? Hab den Brief zeitgleich mit nem anderen abgegeben, der bereits angekommen ist^^


----------



## Kurbel (17. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> so weit ich weis waren ES doch jetzt "verboten".


 


Lippokratis schrieb:


> nicht alle ES, aber der wäre "verboten", weil er ein anderes Stepping hat, als die Retail Gulfis




Um mal hier für etwas Klarheit zu sorgen... Beide Aussagen stimmen so nicht. Hab direkt von Massman folgende Info:



> All current ES are still allowed in OC League. From SB-E and Bulldozer it's no longer allowed.
> 
> In the PDF, there was the principle. We don't apply this retro-actively, so A0-type samples will not be allowed in the future.
> 
> For 980X A0, it's no problem.


Also können weiterhin alle aktuellen ES in allen Ligen benutzt werden!


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage... Was ist bei Grafikkarten unter VDDQ Spannung zu verstehen? Meine 2900XT hat sowas und ich hab keine Ahnung was das ist


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

Hab aufgegeben.... auf der win7 partition war nicht mehr genug platz für SP1... was fürn kack benchmark.
Hab sandy jetzt im mainrechner drinne. schön mit boxed kühler, weil der mugen 2 nicht passt -.-
muss ich erst wieder nen neuen kühler kaufen. is echt zu verzweifeln.

@ kurbel
extra dafür angemeldet... wär doch net nötig gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Kurbel! (Ich merke gerade, dass uns eigentlich noch ein Winke-Smiley fehlt ...)

Hier übrigens eine Abstimmung, ob es Global Points für den 3DMark 11 geben soll: Quick POLL - 3DMark 2011 yay or nay. - hwbot.org


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

Ey gute idee mit dem winke smiley.

das voting ergebnis ist wohl mehr als eindeutig bisher


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sind deine CPUs eigentlich angekommen? Hab den Brief zeitgleich mit nem anderen abgegeben, der bereits angekommen ist^^


 
jop alle da. darfst bewerten.
oc ergebnisse gibts in den kommen tagen


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2011)

Würde mir nicht zu viel erwarten mit SS  - maximal 6-6,2 GHz (im Winter bei mir)


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

Reicht doch erstmal. LN2 kommt schon noch. keine panik.
hast deine celerons d 352 schon getestet?


----------



## Burnout81 (17. Juni 2011)

woher bekommt man Trockeneis?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juni 2011)

Kurbel schrieb:


> Um mal hier für etwas Klarheit zu sorgen... Beide Aussagen stimmen so nicht. Hab direkt von Massman folgende Info:
> 
> 
> > In the PDF, there was the principle. We don't apply this retro-actively, so *A0*-type samples will not be allowed in the future.
> ...


 
da es um einen A0 Stepping ging - ist es schon richtig, was ich geschrieben habe. So lange der ES das gleiche Stepping hat wie die retails dann ist es okay, ansonsten nicht. so stand es in der pdf zur Rev4. das massman in einem Zitat sowohl sagt A0 wird nicht erlaubt in der Zukunft und 980X A0 ist okay. ist etwas komisch


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

Burnout81 schrieb:


> woher bekommt man Trockeneis?


 
Eis aufn Toaster legen 

Gibt viele Shops wo man das kaufen kann. Einfach mal googeln.
ist bei trockeneis relativ einfach, im gegensatz zu ln2.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> aha ...
> 
> einer nen rat zu meinem pcmark05 problem? googe bringt irgendwie nix gescheites
> 
> ...


 Merkst was?!*rofl*
 ist schon mehr gefragt als wie nur nen 980er durch die 3DMarks zu kloppen. Aber gerade das macht mir Spass. Habe mit nem i7 920@ 4GHz bislle mehr als 23k gemacht und nur 2 SSD im Raid0 gehabt. Gibt Test da mussman den Takt senken und wieder welche wo man hochdrehen kann. Und Acard solltest dir nicht antuen>>>ACARD Products - IDE/SCSI/SATA RAID Storage Solutions
Die kosten richtig^^ dazu brauchst dann noch nen gescheiten Controller mit Cache( locker ab 500€ up) und RAM.  Brauchen tust locker 2 oder 4 Stück von den Acards. So bekommst du die 40k zusammen. Aber alleine der Controller macht richtig Dampf( mit 2SSD)


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

jo ich hab ja kein problem damit zu tweaken, ganz im gegenteil. aber extra für nen benchmark nochmal andere hardware kaufen will ich dann doch net. zumal ich die teile für nix anderes brauche.
da lasse ich den mark lieber weg und konzentrier mich auf die anderen benches.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Juni 2011)

Areca ARC-1210, PCIe x8 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der Controller ginge preislich, 2 SSD dazu im Raid 0 un du hast sicher mehr k


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Juni 2011)

Und nutzen kann man das dann für alle CPUs
Dürfte bei 05er eh mehr und länger globale Pkte geben


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2011)

Burnout81 schrieb:


> woher bekommt man Trockeneis?


 
Startseite


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Juni 2011)

Wo am Rhein wohnst du denn?


----------



## Kurbel (18. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> da es um einen A0 Stepping ging - ist es schon richtig, was ich geschrieben habe. So lange der ES das gleiche Stepping hat wie die retails dann ist es okay, ansonsten nicht. so stand es in der pdf zur Rev4. das massman in einem Zitat sowohl sagt A0 wird nicht erlaubt in der Zukunft und 980X A0 ist okay. ist etwas komisch





			
				massman schrieb:
			
		

> In the PDF, there was the principle. We don't apply this* retro-actively*, so A0-type samples will not be allowed in the future.


das Entscheidende hier ist ja dass das Ganze nicht rückwirkend umgesetzt wird, alle jetzt im Umlauf befindlichen A0 (z.B. 980X) sind und bleiben auch weiterhin zugelassen.


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Juni 2011)

Vaykir an deinem PCM05 musste aber noch ordentlich arbeiten der ist total lahm trotz der 5.7ghz 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

PS: 2 iram`s  & jede menge tweaks


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Vaykir an deinem PCM05 musste aber noch ordentlich arbeiten der ist total lahm trotz der 5.7ghz
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> PS: 2 iram`s  & jede menge tweaks


 
Daraum gings doch die letzten 2 seiten 
is auch der grund warum ich da aufgegeben habe. keine lust mit für einen benchmark dermaßen viel hardware zu kaufen, die ich für den alltag gar nicht benötige.

Konzentriere mich da lieber auf 2D-Prozessoren. Brauche auch noch jede Menge Tweaks für SuperPi32M. Bekomme da mit dem 2600k auch nur 6min5sek hin.

Hab aber den i7 erstmal entisoliert und im Mainsystem verbaut. Irgendwie hats nämlich bei Grafikkartenwechsel mein amd zerlegt. das ding will einfach nicht mehr starten. lüfter dreht einmal kurz an und danach blinkt die HDD lade LED jede sek einmal kurz auf. dabei lief alles auf stock


----------



## Moose83 (19. Juni 2011)

Ums kurz zu machen, ich habe mich entschlossen, das PCGHX HWbot Team zu verlassen und in einem anderen Team weiter zu machen. In letzter Zeit ist hier einiges für mich nicht unbedingt positiv verlaufen und ich fühle mich hier nicht mehr so willkommen wie früher. Bitte akzeptiert meine Entscheidung, ich werde sie nicht ändern.
Alles gute euch allen und viel Erfolg


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

Waahhh warum machste denn son Quark? 
hach, du hast halt noch nie mit den richtigen leuten gebencht. hrhr

naja du hast sicher deine gründe. viel erfolg beim anderen team und lass dich hier mal blicken.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2011)

Finde ich auch sehr Schade, gibt es da ganz spezielle Gründe?

PS: Gerne auch per pN.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> PS: Gerne auch per pN.


 
dem kann ich mich anschließen. würde das auch gerne wissen.
hätte gerne auf der nächsten session mit dir um die wette gebencht


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2011)

@ Moose: Wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin alles Gute. Kannst ja dennoch ab und zu mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

hmm.... ich bekomme meinen 2600K unter luft gar nicht übertaktet.
er übernimmt die eingestellten sachen gar nicht. hat einer ne ahnung warum? im bios post steht zwar der neue takt, aber in win bleibt er bei seinen BLCK*34, also atm 102 x 34.
echt seltsam


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2011)

Mach ihn die durchs Umbauen nicht kaputt 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (19. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen, ich habe mich entschlossen, das PCGHX HWbot Team zu verlassen und in einem anderen Team weiter zu machen. In letzter Zeit ist hier einiges für mich nicht unbedingt positiv verlaufen und ich fühle mich hier nicht mehr so willkommen wie früher. Bitte akzeptiert meine Entscheidung, ich werde sie nicht ändern.
> Alles gute euch allen und viel Erfolg



HI, och schade aber viel Glück im neuen Team 

lg Matti 

PS: naja die neue Rev. von HWbot, macht in der Teamwertung nicht viel Spaß. Viel Aufwand wenig Punkte fürs´Team. 
Glückwunsch am AF Team / Hammer Score  , nur halt wenig Team Punkte dazu gekommen. ( wie soll man denn da an die anderen aufschließen)


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Mach ihn die durchs Umbauen nicht kaputt
> 
> MFG


 
hab sogar schon standard bios geladen, aber auch da funzt der mist net. speedstep geht auch nicht irgendwie, dabei hab ich nen ganz normalen umbau gemacht.
hmm vllt man windows neu drauf machen. hab einfach die AMD platte mit amd windows angehängt und er hat dann die neuen treiber drübergeraucht. das mochte er bestimmt net 
cpuz zeigt auch voll den wirren mist an


----------



## blackbolt (20. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen, ich habe mich entschlossen, das PCGHX HWbot Team zu verlassen und in einem anderen Team weiter zu machen. In letzter Zeit ist hier einiges für mich nicht unbedingt positiv verlaufen und ich fühle mich hier nicht mehr so willkommen wie früher. Bitte akzeptiert meine Entscheidung, ich werde sie nicht ändern.
> Alles gute euch allen und viel Erfolg


 
also das du nicht mehr willkommen bist habe ich jetzt nicht gemerkt?!!?
ist aber deine entscheidung wünsch dir aufjeden viel glück und viel spass



@ team: ist schon schade aber soviele punkte verlieren wir jetzt nicht dadurch das er geht


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

> also das du nicht mehr willkommen bist habe ich jetzt nicht gemerkt?!!?


 
dito.
was allerdings auffällt, dass seit rev 4 hier fast tote hose ist 
anscheinend hat hier fast keiner mehr bock...


----------



## RoccoESA (20. Juni 2011)

es ist in meinen Augen nach wie vor ein Witz, was da in der "Teamwertung" getrieben wird - mich motiviert es keineswegs irgenwann "zurückzukommen", wenn meine "Arbeit" nur noch 10% wert ist


----------



## Semih91 (20. Juni 2011)

dito.
Ich wollte bzw. will zurückkommen, hatte auch nicht umsonst nach Boards, CPU´s, Rams etc umgeschaut, aber iwie macht das wirklich keine Lust, wenn wir wissen, dass fast nichts zu den Teampunkten kommen wird


----------



## RedCobra (20. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, och schade aber viel Glück im neuen Team
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> ...



Danke dir 

stimmt da geb ich dir verdammt recht, habe ca. 200 Punkte hochgeladen und davon ist bei Team nicht viel angekommne  z.B. vom 8800GT AM3 WR bekommt gerade mal das Team 22.8 Punkte von den 49.8, das kost mich langsam auch EXTREM an wie soll man je auf die anderen Teams mit über 34k aufschließen, das ist unmöglich...am besten die Deutschen Teams schließen sich alles zusammen!

Gruß Sven


----------



## RoccoESA (20. Juni 2011)

nette Idee, aber leider versteht das nicht jeder als Wettbewerb ... Das wirst du wohl leider nie gedeckelt bekommen ...


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2011)

Natürlich werde ich mich weiterhin hier blicken lassen, wieso auch nicht


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich mich weiterhin hier blicken lassen, wieso auch nicht


 
Weils jetzt Feindgebiet ist 
Behind the borders pratisch 

PS: das übertakten meines 2600K geht btw wieder. man sollte auch keine veraltete cpuz version nutzen, die den 2600k nciht kennt  FAIL


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2011)

Wieso denn gleich Feind Gehts noch?


----------



## blackbolt (20. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dito.
> was allerdings auffällt, dass seit rev 4 hier fast tote hose ist
> anscheinend hat hier fast keiner mehr bock...


 
aber auch nur fast keiner


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juni 2011)

Ich habe am letzten We mein Punktekonto um ca 80 Punkte nach oben aufgestockt 
Bin also noch (wieder) da 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Weils jetzt Feindgebiet ist
> Behind the borders pratisch
> 
> Finde ich jetzt richtig s***** von euch, mich gleich als Feind zu bezeichnen


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich diese Smileys ( & ) richtig interpretiere, nehme ich stark an, dass diese Aussage eher ironisch und spaßig gemeint war.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Juni 2011)

ganz ruhig. so wie ich die nachrichten von vaykir kenne wird das nur als spaß gemeint sein. du bist hier immer noch herzlich willkommen


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Vaykir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weils jetzt Feindgebiet ist
> ...


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2011)

Das hoffe ich doch, hab ja auch abseits vom Bot bei euch hier mit geholfen, und das werde ich auch weiterhin tun
Nach vielen privaten Problemen in letzter Zeit bin ich halt aktuell noch nicht so richtig in Stimmung für gute Laune.


----------



## blackbolt (21. Juni 2011)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Juni 2011)

sehr nice 

Wo bleibt der WR im Bot 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

OC von ca. 550 % ^^

Schick gemacht


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juni 2011)

wir sind ja wieder an der Awardfabrik vorbei gezogen und damit bestes deutsches Team. Aber fragt mich nicht warum wir vorbei sind, ist wohl noch alles verbuggt bei den Punkten.


Nebenbei frage ich nochmal rum, wer was für die Juni Challenge bei HWBot benchen könnte. Es geht um *AMD* Prozessoren und den *PCMark04*. Wenn jemand was beitragen möchte, der soll mir mal eine PM schreiben auch gerne gleich mit Infos zu seinem Benchsystem.


----------



## DopeLex (22. Juni 2011)

Jupp - ist es. Uns fehlen über Nacht auf magische Weise 350 Punkte. Das haut hinten und vorne nicht hin.


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2011)

Ist wohl eher Rev 0.4 als 4.0...


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher Rev 0.4 als 4.0...


 True story...


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2011)

wat ....ich und ne story


----------



## theLamer (22. Juni 2011)

lol


----------



## DopeLex (22. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher Rev 0.4 als 4.0...



Sign! Bin 3 mal die Woche am Bug reporten. Ist noch schlimmer als so manche PC-Spiel Neuveröffentlichung - und das ist echt ne Kunst.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juni 2011)

In dem Zusammenhang lesenswert: TPP. This goes against the principle of encouraging benching - hwbot.org
Man beachte #15: Massman schließt nicht aus, dass sich ein Logikfehler bei Rev. 4 eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## DopeLex (22. Juni 2011)

Traumhaft.


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang lesenswert: TPP. This goes against the principle of encouraging benching - hwbot.org
> Man beachte #15: Massman schließt nicht aus, dass sich ein Logikfehler bei Rev. 4 eingeschlichen hat.


 
Für mich ist das eindeutig. Anstatt nach der Anzahl der Nutzer richten sich die TPP für ein Ergebnis derzeit nach der Anzahl der Teams in einer Hardwarekategorie. Da das natürlich weniger sind gibt es nur wenige TPP. Auch bei sehr beliebter Hardware die sonst für 49,x Punkte auf Platz 1 gut ist gibt es momentan vielleicht ~22-25 TPP.


Edit: Der Punktezuwachs für das Team hängt damit zusammen, dass meine Punkte nun allmälig zählen; Massman hat das heute früh gefixt.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

> Nebenbei frage ich nochmal rum, wer was für die Juni Challenge bei HWBot benchen könnte. Es geht um AMD Prozessoren und den PCMark04. Wenn jemand was beitragen möchte, der soll mir mal eine PM schreiben auch gerne gleich mit Infos zu seinem Benchsystem.



wird gemacht chef.
aber erst heute abend. wie gut, dass die NRWler langes wochenende haben. single stage on Epox 8RDA3+... schaun wa mal 


edit:
ouh hab 3 stunden später gesehen, dass ich eine ganze seite überlesen habe


----------



## Moose83 (22. Juni 2011)

Um mal auf die Aussage mit einem P67A-UD7 und dem 01er zurück zu kommen, das Board rockt im 01er erste Sahne, was besseres gibts für den Bench einfach nicht Bin zwar nicht mehr bei euch, aber Platz 2 mit 7950GT im 01er, und das ohne meinen neuen Sandy Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## dorow (22. Juni 2011)

Wo kann ich die Signatur im HwBot ändern? Such jetzt schon eine ganze weile, kann mich aber noch nicht mit dem neuen Design anfreunden.,


----------



## Moose83 (22. Juni 2011)

Die suche ich allerdings auch


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Juni 2011)

kommt noch. Rev 4.X   X>0 ^^


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juni 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Um mal auf die Aussage mit einem P67A-UD7 und dem 01er zurück zu kommen, das Board rockt im 01er erste Sahne, was besseres gibts für den Bench einfach nicht


 
Doch, das UD4! Das UD5 wahrscheinlich auch. 
Das UD7 hat durch den NF200 eine etwas schlechtere Effizienz im 01er.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> kommt noch. Rev 4.X   X>0 ^^


 Das ganze ist doch nicht mehr als bestenfalls Beta, hätte man sowas nicht vielleicht einführen können und den server nen halbes jahr später auf rev4 umstellen können? Guckt doch mal was jetzt hier los ist...


----------



## DopeLex (22. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch nicht mehr als bestenfalls Beta, hätte man sowas nicht vielleicht einführen können und den server nen halbes jahr später auf rev4 umstellen können? Guckt doch mal was jetzt hier los ist...


 
Das hab ich Massman heute auch erst mal gesagt, fand er wohl nicht ganz so lustig.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Das hab ich Massman heute auch erst mal gesagt, fand er wohl nicht ganz so lustig.


 
Und? Er sollte dazu stehen und einsehen, dass es zu früh war.
Oder sich ransetzten und das fixen.

Is ne Tatsache und keine Schuldzuweisung.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die neue Revision voll zum  Lieber die alte Rev 3 und lange Ladezeiten, als eine totale Bench-Bug-Liga


----------



## DopeLex (22. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Und? Er sollte dazu stehen und einsehen, dass es zu früh war.
> Oder sich ransetzten und das fixen.
> 
> Is ne Tatsache und keine Schuldzuweisung.


 
Bringt aber absolut nix, wenn nur einer sagt was er denkt.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich wär für nen Abstimmungs Threat und das dann als Sammelnörgler an Massman schicken


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juni 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich sehe Rocco nicht mehr in unserem Team, damit kann man alle TPP vergessen, da sich alles verschiebt.

Und -ja- die neue Rev. ist voll fürn´ A...., wenn diese so bleibt, bin ich auch raus.

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Juni 2011)

sodele - ich bin mal aus'm Team raus (gestern schon) - und was passiert? Nix ...

Keine Punkteverschiebung ... gar nix ... PCGH ist sogar an BenchTec vorbei

Wird die Teampunktezahl 1x pro Woche "grob geschätzt"?


Tante Edit:

morjen Matti - hat sich grad überschnitten


----------



## blackbolt (23. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich sehe Rocco nicht mehr in unserem Team, damit kann man alle TPP vergessen, da sich alles verschiebt.
> 
> Und -ja- die neue Rev. ist voll fürn´ A...., wenn diese so bleibt, bin ich auch raus.
> 
> lg Matti


 jo der ist raus ausm team????
habe gedacht das er trotzdem bei uns bleibt????
zb freakezoit hat  90tpps mehr dadurch das rocco ausm team ist bei mir waren es nur 7tpp
was mich nur wundert ist das wir weltweit immer noch auf platz 4 sind ?????

aber die ganzen rechnungen stimmen halt überhaubt nicht,und was noch viel schlimmer ist das sich jede stunde irgendetwas ändert was man gar nicht nachvollziehen kann???

wenn du jetzt auchnoch gehst dann stehe ich ja bald alleine hier ????


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Juni 2011)

ich bin nicht "raus" - ich bin bloß mal "vor der Tür" ... 

Ich konnte/ kann die Rechnerei in keinster Weise nachvollziehen - also bin ich den Weg des "Gucken, was dann passiert" gegangen.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> sodele - ich bin mal aus'm Team raus (gestern schon) - und was passiert? Nix ...
> 
> Keine Punkteverschiebung ... gar nix ... PCGH ist sogar an BenchTec vorbei
> 
> Wird die Teampunktezahl 1x pro Woche "grob geschätzt"?


 


blackbolt schrieb:


> was mich nur wundert ist das wir weltweit immer noch auf platz 4 sind ?????
> 
> aber die ganzen rechnungen stimmen halt überhaubt nicht,und was noch viel schlimmer ist das sich jede stunde irgendetwas ändert was man gar nicht nachvollziehen kann???
> 
> wenn du jetzt auchnoch gehst dann stehe ich ja bald alleine hier ????





RoccoESA schrieb:


> Ich  konnte/ kann die Rechnerei in keinster Weise nachvollziehen - also bin  ich den Weg des "Gucken, was dann passiert" gegangen.


 


Nein das ist ein Bug. Wenn jemand das Team wechselt muss das aktuell noch von einem Admin manuell gefixt werden.
An Benchtec sind wir vorbei da meine Punkte seit gestern endlich für das Team zählen und weil Freakezoit ein paar sehr gute Ergebnisse hochgeladen hat. Daher haben sich die Punkte gestern auch ständig verändert denn das Ganze wird nur schrittweise aktualisiert.


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Juni 2011)

axo - die "Automatik" besteht also in der "Taschenrechnerbedienfähigkeit" der Admins ...


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2011)

Massman hat gesagt dass es zwei team_id Einträge in der Datenbank gibt, eine in der User- und eine in der Ergebnisdatenbank. Letztere wird derzeit bei einem Teamwechsel noch nicht automatisch geändert, weswegen die Ergebnisse effektiv noch dem alten Team zugehörig sind.
Solange er das also bei dir nicht ändert bzw. das Problem mit der neuen Rev4.1/4.2 behoben wird dürften deine Punkte auch weiterhin für das PCGHX Team zählen.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt auchnoch gehst dann stehe ich ja bald alleine hier ????


 
tzz.... also ich bin ja wohl auch noch da 
heute werde ich erstmal nen X4 955 BE testen, sofern denn das motherboard wieder mitmacht -.-


----------



## Freakezoit (23. Juni 2011)

Ah , massman der pöse pöse bube ist schuld.  

So:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


Schade ich könnte mich selbst lünchen hab noch mehr im 3DM05 gehabt  504xx aber blöd wie man ist ach da geht noch was und 2 std. später siehe oben 
beim am3 fehlten mir einfach 20mhz auf der Cpu ,das war schon echt an der kotzgrenze.
03 war dagegen mal (was selten ist) total easy , hatte nur 1 problem je mehr takt auf der cpu desto weniger kam raus 
Ich kenn den mist aber schon , ne matti unter wasser bei 4.8 mehr als bei 5.1 unter dice 

War ja eigentlich nur nen kurztest für nen kauf interessenten. 

So nun zu pieter , der soll nicht quatschen. Der ganze mist ist den jungs doch bekannt gewesen. Wir sind doch keine beta tester für ihn und seine village people.
Mal im ernst , das ganze ist nen witz mit rev.4 . Genau darauf ausgelegt die viel bencher klein und die Verwöhnten bencher schön groß zu halten. Damit die kleinen den großen nicht das wasser abgraben. Den pieter brauch ja auch sein geld


----------



## sn@ke (23. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema mAlkAv!An alias ‎mAlkAv

Da der Wechsel von mAlkAv zu eurem PCGH Hwbot-Teamforum einigen Ärger  verursacht hat und viel dabei zerbrochen gegangen ist, möchte ich hier  ein kleines Statement zu dem Fall abgeben.
Als erstens möchte ich mich bei der PCGH Führung bedanken, Thilo Bayer  hat freundlicher Weise dafür gesorgt das mAlkAv wieder zu uns Kontakt  aufgenommen hat!
Nach einigem Nachrichtenverkehr sind wir zum Entschluss gekommen, dass die PCGH nichts mit dem Wechsel zu eurem Team zu tun hat!
Wir möchten das Angespannte Verhältnis beider Seiten wieder entspannen,  wir von Freeocen hatten in Vergangenheit ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zur  PCGH. Hiermit nehme ich alle Vorwürfe die ich erbracht habe zurück und  hoffe das wir auf einen normalen Level zurückkehren können!

Sn@ke
Administrator www.freeocen.de


----------



## theLamer (23. Juni 2011)

Das heißt, ihr macht als kleine Wiedergutmachung ne Benchsession, wo wir LN2 4 free bekommen? Thx, man


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das heißt, ihr macht als kleine Wiedergutmachung ne Benchsession, wo wir LN2 4 free bekommen? Thx, man


 
Hab ich auch so verstanden


----------



## sn@ke (23. Juni 2011)

Wir machen nächsten Monat eine Session ist zwar nicht kostenlos aber ihr könnt gerne kommen, wir haben noch ein paar Plätze frei! 

Jubiläumstreffen von Freeocen IV - Ankündigungen - Hardwareforum Freeocen

Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## blackbolt (23. Juni 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Wir machen nächsten Monat eine Session ist zwar nicht kostenlos aber ihr könnt gerne kommen, wir haben noch ein paar Plätze frei!
> 
> Jubiläumstreffen von Freeocen IV - Ankündigungen - Hardwareforum Freeocen
> 
> Gruß Sn@ke


 
würde gerne kommen aber über 600km sind zu viel


----------



## theLamer (23. Juni 2011)

Die Kühlleistung von DICE auf ner Cedar Mill CPU ist ungefähr mit der eines Eiswürfels auf einer heißen Frau zu vergleichen. Beide fühlen sich maximal etwas geschmeichelt und bleiben trotzdem glutheiß.

Ne im Ernst, das ist echt zu warm für die Dinger. Und DICE bench ich eh nich mehr, wenn ich irgendwas subzero preteste, hab ich ja ne Sinlgestage. Wenn dann LN2^^


----------



## sn@ke (23. Juni 2011)

LN2 war uns einfach zu teuer, Linde wollte pro Liter 1.15.- und für 3 Tage brauchst da schon eine Menge! Weil bei uns viele Anfänger dabei sind und wir die Kosten nicht zu hoch schrauben wollten, blieb uns nur Dice als Alternative. 
Aber wie gesagt jeder ist willkommen auch zum schaun, ist garkein Thema  
Genaue Adresse gibts auf Anfrage per PN 

Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2011)

1,15 pro Liter hört sich doch nicht schlecht an 

Wenn du ln2 an den Start bringst kommen vllt ja auch welche die bereit sind dafür zu zahlen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir sinds auch über 550km nach München, keine Chance... Wär aber toll gewesen


----------



## OCPerformance (23. Juni 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 1,15 pro Liter hört sich doch nicht schlecht an
> 
> Wenn du ln2 an den Start bringst kommen vllt ja auch welche die bereit sind dafür zu zahlen


 

Der preis ist doch fett den würde ich allemal bezahlen.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juni 2011)

Boar München. wieder am arsch der welt. da unten wohnt doch keine sau 
ansonsten wär ich dabei gewesen, aber das doch etwas zu weit


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Preis hätte ich auch kein Problem 

@ sn@ke: Schönes Statement btw  Freut mich


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> 03 war dagegen mal (was selten ist) total easy , hatte nur 1 problem je mehr takt auf der cpu desto weniger kam raus
> Ich kenn den mist aber schon , ne matti unter wasser bei 4.8 mehr als bei 5.1 unter dice
> 
> War ja eigentlich nur nen kurztest für nen kauf interessenten.



Hi, nur war da das Problem etwas anders, ich musste den max. Takt immer im Bios abspeichern/ mit GPUs Tools trotz mehr Takt wurden die Score immer schlechter, als ob der Takt nicht angenommen wurde.

Was willsten denn für die Möhre haben 

lg Matti 

PS: Sn@ke, ist mein ban auch aufgehoben


----------



## Freakezoit (23. Juni 2011)

Alter mann die ist schon für 150€ verkauft  

Ja schade es hat leider nicht ganz für ein paar erste plätze gereicht. 
aber ich hab ja noch mehr als genug karten , zum glück haben die punkte uns vor kenny und seine jungs von benchtek geschoben


----------



## blackbolt (24. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> ...


 
schöne ergebnisse für einen eigentlichen kurztest


----------



## sn@ke (24. Juni 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> PS: Sn@ke, ist mein ban auch aufgehoben



 Na Matti wir wollens ja nicht gleich übertreiben 


  Aber du kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken welchen Account ich bei uns wieder Freischalten soll.






Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe gerade günstig den Restbestand meiner Container.

CPU und GPU Pots.

Link findet ihr in meiner Signatur


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews so sieht es bei mir schon seit 5 Tagen aus, meine Globel sind auch verschwunden


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juni 2011)

"UE50 does not participate in the HWBOT rankings"
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Am besten du schreibst Massman eine PN und er fixt das dann. Bei mir hat er das auch erst vor 2 Tagen gemacht.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2011)

Da ich kein englisch kann, könnte dies etwas schwierig sein. Es sei denn , Massmann kann deutsch. Ich warte noch etwas ab eventuell erlegt sich das von selbst.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, ich habe bei mir das Häckchen in den Account Einstellungen mehrmals geändert und Tage gewartet - ohne eine Veränderung.
An der Sprache solls nicht scheitern, ich schick ihm einfach eine PN


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke dir


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juni 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Da ich kein englisch kann, könnte dies etwas schwierig sein. Es sei denn , Massmann kann deutsch. Ich warte noch etwas ab eventuell erlegt sich das von selbst.


 
WTF? 

Muss man das "Ü50" wörtlich nehmen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Juni 2011)




----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin schneller an Ü60 als zurück auf 50


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Juni 2011)

Na und?! Bei pcgh gibts genug kinder. Es braucht auch Erfahrung und Reife.
Hauptsache extreme.

btw - hab mein 06er ergebniss mit der 5850 noch etwas verbessert.
wer noch einen tipp hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2011)

FSB Dram 2:10 versuchen


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Juni 2011)

Kann ich ja mal probieren. Im Vantage hat es aber wenig gebracht den Speicher höher zu takten.
Die Performance war bei 800@7-7-7-19 besser, als mit 1000@9-9-9-22 . Aber mal schauen, vllt. reagiert der 06er ja anders.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Juni 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Na und?! Bei pcgh gibts genug kinder. Es braucht auch Erfahrung und Reife.
> Hauptsache extreme.
> 
> btw - hab mein 06er ergebniss mit der 5850 noch etwas verbessert.
> wer noch einen tipp hat, immer her damit.



Versuch mal den Uncore noch höher zu jagen, bringt im Vantage einiges


----------



## Matti OC (24. Juni 2011)

Hi, ist doch ein Top Wert, aber versuch mal mit LOD   ( SetLOD)  und lass den Bench als 2005 laufen 

lg Matti 

PS Sn@ke, he he cool wenn dann den -Matti OC-, dank im voraus


----------



## sn@ke (24. Juni 2011)

Denk an die Regeln


----------



## Moose83 (24. Juni 2011)

Genau, no Lod


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Juni 2011)

Hey cool zu wissen. Also die .exe umschreiben und im Rivatuner mit dem LOD rumspielen. Kannte das eine nur vom Aquamark 
und das andere hab ich noch nie probiert. Dankeschön, für solche tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juni 2011)

Mit dem RivaTuner wird das nichts werden, Matti hat schon gesagt wonach du im Grunde gucken musst: SetLOD6
Oder du nimmst die ATI Tray Tools, dort lässt sich das LOD zwar nicht so weit einstellen aber dafür noch viele andere nützliche Sachen


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Juni 2011)

Auch gerade gemerkt das der Rivatuner mir beim LOD nicht weiterhilft.
Ok, ich organisiere mir SetLOD6. Was sind das für nützliche Sachen in den ATI Tray Tools im speziellen ?
Bin wohl echt noch ein OC-anfänger...thx


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juni 2011)

Mjukvara | elmor.se

Dann auf SetLOD-amd beta6 

Exe umschreiben Funktioniert bei jedem Benchmark , mit mehr oder minder positiven oder Negativen einfluss bei der Perf.
Einzig beim 3DM05 muss man etwas logisch rangehn , nur öffentlich werd ich dazu nix sagen wie immer


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juni 2011)

@chillinmitch
Mit OC hat das gar nicht so viel zu tun. Es sind die umfangreichen 3D Einstellungen/Optimierungen für ATI/AMD Karten - ähnlich dem RivaTuner bei Nvdia Karten.

@Ü50
Deine Punkte sind jetzt wieder da beziehungsweise sollten allmählich wieder richtig zählen wie man hier z.B. sieht:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2147641_ue50_3dmark05_geforce_gtx_470_47927_marks


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Juni 2011)

weiß einer wo wir die 5 Competition Points her haben fürs Team? Leider gibt es ja keine genau Aufschlüsselung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (25. Juni 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> weiß einer wo wir die 5 Competition Points her haben fürs Team? Leider gibt es ja keine genau Aufschlüsselung
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
es müssten eigentlich 15 sein da ich ja 6 habe und Vaykir 10 beides im UCBench




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt- *198.4 MPT-score - 6 pts* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vaykir- *1382.2 MPT-score - 10 pts

mfg stefan
*


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

ne das kann net sein, ich hab im uc bench 13 punkte 
vllt ausm juni competition?

PS: meien güte, wie schnell man globals verliert geht ja auf keine kuhhaut


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juni 2011)

derzeit habe viele 2D Ergebnisse mit einem 2600k @5800+ abgeladen. Da gehen deine Punkte schnell weg 
Aber lass mal meine schmilzen auch täglich

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (25. Juni 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> derzeit habe viele 2D Ergebnisse mit einem 2600k @5800+ abgeladen



ähm - wo? im Bot find ich da nüx - der höchste bei dir ist mit 5460


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2011)

ich glaube in seinem Text fehlt ein n 



> derzeit habe*n* viele 2D Ergebnisse mit einem 2600k @5800+ abgeladen


----------



## RoccoESA (25. Juni 2011)

des ergibt natürlich gleich wieder 'nen anderen Sinn


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juni 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ähm - wo? im Bot find ich da nüx - der höchste bei dir ist mit 5460


 
hrhr, fail 

muss ich wohl mal die gtx 580 kalt machen. hilft ja alles nix, nä^^


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juni 2011)

Was so ein kleiner Buchstabe alles ausmachen kann 

Heute mal die GTX 580 von nem Kumpel in die Finger bekommen. Leider nur kurz, so musste ich ein paar Scores übers Knie brechen, aber sind trotzdem ein paar Globale bei rumgekommen 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juni 2011)

Welche Spannung hatte die denn bei 967/1165? 

PS: Nächstes mal auch den Heaven mitbenchen


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juni 2011)

Waren die maximalen 1,15V, da die Karte nicht geflahed wurde. Unter XP hatte ich leider totale Problem da ich einen Multi bei der CPU zurück nehmen musste und die Graka nur knapp über 900MHz lief 
Im AM3 lief sie sogar mit über 1GHz, aber leider geht meine CPU nur mit 5,46GHz durch den Bench, sonst hätte ich mehr als 1,65V geben müssen.

Ich bekomme den Heaven einfach nicht zum laufen...immer ein Black Run 

EDIT: Sind 29,5 Globale gewurden 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2011)

Hmm, das lässt hoffen, meine GTX570 schafft mit 1,0V (VID) 840MHz stable, mit 1,05V laufen 890MHz und mit 1,1V war ich bis jetzt bei 940MHz (950 kurz vor Ende des Heaven abgestürzt).
Habe auch noch Platz bis 1,15V mit der Phantom, bin mal gespannt was da noch so geht 

PS: Das mit dem Heaven ist wirklich sehr merkwürdig. War bei mir genau dasselbe, unter allen Betriebssystemen mit x verschiedenen Karten, Einstellungen und Versionen... jetzt läuft das 11er Preset auf einmal, DX9 lädt einfach nicht...


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Juni 2011)

Einfach hoch die Spannung und testen...stabil interesiert ja keinen 

PS: Der Heaven ist einfach Rotze, hätte den auch gerne bei meinem 6950 CF Gespann gehabt.

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme den Heaven auch nicht ans Laufen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2011)

Also meine 570 habe ich mit 980/1075 durch so ziemlich jeden Test bekommen, bei 1,15V... Wie ich dachte, habe mal nachgemessen und siehe da, 1,28V Last  
Kein Wunder dass die so gut ging, meine Fresse  Scheint irgendwie nen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein, habe Gainward schon angeschrieben deswegen. Wenn ich 0,963V einstelle, habe ich 1,05V unter Last... Mal schauen ob ich sie zurückschicke, habe auch Taktraten beim Startup die in keinem Programm oder BIOS vermerkt sind...


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2011)

Ist doch gut so  Kommst weiter unter LN2


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2011)

Nene, meine 24/7 Karten kommen nicht unter LN2  Alles andere kriegt so viel Spannung wie blöd, aber genau bei meiner "Zockerkarte" will ich das nicht^^ Habe sie im Luxx gekauft, müsste sogar noch 14-tägige Rückgabefrist haben, mal schauen ob ich die in Anspruch nehme...

Was ich mir wirklich nicht erklären kann, ist die Tatsache, dass die Karte beim Startup auf Taktraten von 700/1400/924@1,075V (also real 1,16V) geht. Wenn ich dann im Afterburner einmal auf Reset drücke, hab ich 750/1500/975@1,0V (real 1,09V), also das was auch im BIOS gespeichert ist. 

Oh Mann, mir fällt grad auf das sind die Settings von ner GTX480... Ist der 275.33 noch Beta? Wenn ja, habe ich gerade die Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juni 2011)

kommt drauf an. vom 275.33 gabs ne beta, aber die whql is auch schon raus.


----------



## Matti OC (26. Juni 2011)

ist der nun besser


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Juni 2011)

Nein masterchief , dein problem ist zu 100% normal , das gleiche hab ich auch bei meiner GTX470 & bei GTX 480 karten gehabt. Wenn ich z.b. der GTX 470 1.2v gebe sind das real über 1.3v 

Ähnliches gab es auch schon früher z.b. 8800GTS 512 die zb. unter last nicht runter sondern hoch ging mit der spannung.


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Juni 2011)

Die Spannungsmesspunkte spielen dabei auch eine Rolle. Zwischen den Ausgangselkos und den Keramikkondensatoren auf der GPU Rückseite liegen meistens schon 0,02-0,05V - wenn man an den Spulen misst ist der Unterschied noch größer. Der tatsächliche Wert liegt also irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

Wie baut man am besten ein Sockelkit für die KoKü

ein paar Bilder oder Links wären auch Hilfreich

mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte du hast ne Kokü?
Ich würde mir einfach ne PE platte holen und da löcher rein bohren. für die backplate nimmste ne 2-3mm aluplatte (wo die gleichen löcher reinkommen).
allerdings mit ner cnc maschine, weil per hand hab ich da persönlich schlechte erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> Wie baut man am besten ein Sockelkit für die KoKü
> 
> ein paar Bilder oder Links wären auch Hilfreich
> 
> mfg stefan



Das kann ich nur zurückgeben  Bilder wären hilfreich. Wie sieht denn der Evap der KoKü aus? Welche KoKü überhaupt?


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur zurückgeben  Bilder wären hilfreich. Wie sieht denn der Evap der KoKü aus? Welche KoKü überhaupt?


 
es ist eine Vapochill LS

auf dem 2 bild ist die iso aus dem sockel775 kit,werde wohl versuchen so was zu friemeln


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2011)

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn das Teil genau? Vielleicht hab ich was für dich..


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> es ist eine Vapochill LS
> 
> auf dem 2 bild ist die iso aus dem sockel775 kit,werde wohl versuchen so was zu friemeln



oh... das ist jedenfalls ne komplett andere montage, als die, die ich kenne.
aber warten wir mal ab, was roman sagt. nicht, dass ich noch unnütz mein hirn anstrenge


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat denn das Teil genau? Vielleicht hab ich was für dich..


 
40mm


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2011)

Schau ich nachher mal wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schau ich nachher mal wenn ich zuhause bin


 
jo mercy

es ist doch schön wenn man mal alle schlägt

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

FX5600 300/200 (stock)                                 @ 440/280MHz @ Wakü                          ist doch schon mal nee nummer ohne mod´s
mfg


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juni 2011)

Mein olle FX5600 hat damals schon bei 230MHz RAM Takt die Grätsche gemacht mit unglaublich vielen Bildfehlern 
Laufen die neuen Treiber da wirklich besser oder hast du keine alten ausprobiert?

Ich glaube Prerender Limit = 5 hat bei den Karten im 05er nochmal was extra gebracht, vor allem im Canyon Flight Test hatte ich deutlich mehr Frames - war allerdings mit einer PCX5750.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juni 2011)

Malk , sagmal kennst du den OCP mod für ne 9800GX2 ??


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Laufen die neuen Treiber da wirklich besser oder hast du keine alten ausprobiert?


 
habe vom 66.93 bis 175.16 etwa 6 verschiedene treiber ausprobiert

jo aufjeden beim 03,05,06

aquamark ist bei mir nicht gut gelaufen kann ich jetzt nicht soviel zu sagen

beim 01 brechen die frames bei beiden car benchs einda sind sie alten treiber besser


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> jo mercy


 
Welche Sockel brauchst du überhaupt?


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Malk , sagmal kennst du den OCP mod für ne 9800GX2 ??


 
Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen, sind da VT1165M's drauf?




blackbolt schrieb:


> beim 01 brechen die frames bei beiden car benchs einda sind sie alten treiber besser


 
Dafür muss sowie der 44.03 her bei FX-5xx0 Karten


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Welche Sockel brauchst du überhaupt?


 
keinen spezifischen
es geht mir eher um was multisockel für alles cpu/gpu


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juni 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nein masterchief , dein problem ist zu 100% normal , das gleiche hab ich auch bei meiner GTX470 & bei GTX 480 karten gehabt. Wenn ich z.b. der GTX 470 1.2v gebe sind das real über 1.3v
> 
> Ähnliches gab es auch schon früher z.b. 8800GTS 512 die zb. unter last nicht runter sondern hoch ging mit der spannung.


 


mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die Spannungsmesspunkte spielen dabei auch eine Rolle. Zwischen den Ausgangselkos und den Keramikkondensatoren auf der GPU Rückseite liegen meistens schon 0,02-0,05V - wenn man an den Spulen misst ist der Unterschied noch größer. Der tatsächliche Wert liegt also irgendwo in der Mitte


 Gut, dann bin ich erstmal einigermaßen beruhigt 

Hier noch ein paar Messungen von einem User (Niemand0815) aus dem Luxx: [Sammelthread] GTX 570 OC + Benchmark Thread + Liste (Bitte bei Fragen die erste Seite lesen) - Seite 32 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juni 2011)

Ja Malk sind VT1165MF , ungefähr weiß ich ja wo ich rann muss , wollte mich halt nochmal absichern.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juni 2011)

Hast du ne andere OCP Mod mit den Volterras als Vorlage? Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe musst du an den Widerstand hinter Pin31 ran, je höher der ist desto höher das OCP Limit. Das heißt der Widerstand müsste ausgelötet und gegen einen größeren ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juni 2011)

cpuz valid lässt sich speicher ist aber nicht auffindbar?????

sys:asus p5a -- amd k6-2 550 -- 128mb ram -- ati rage 128 -- 20.4gb samsung -- superflower 650watt

vielleicht kennt ja jemand das problem

achso nochwas warum sind die beiden usb anschlüsse tod????mainboard kaputt oder muss ich noch was im bios einstellen????

mfg


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Juni 2011)

Die .cvf Datei ist doch eigentlich immer im CPU-Z Ordner. Es kann allerdings vorkommen, dass die Datei nicht gespeichert wird wenn man CPU-Z über eine Verknüpfung startet. In dem Fall muss man direkt aus dem Ordner starten - wenn man den im Hintergrund offen lässt siehst du auch gleich ob was gespeichert wird.

Legacy USB Support ist aktiviert?


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Juni 2011)

Bei HWBot gibt es die "Diskussion" ob der AM3 drinne bleibt oder raus fliegt. Es geht darum, das der Benchmark eher unsicher ist, von der Verifikation her, weil man nur einen Screenshot von einem Screenshot macht, also es viel Potenzial für Betrug gibt. Daher möchhte man es ähnlich machen zum Heaven und ein Programm schreiben, was eben den Aquamark starte und auch subtest Score etc. mit protokolliert. Dafür wird nun Geld gesammelt, damit der Benchmark auch bei HWBot im Programm bleibt.
Lest euch ruhig mal den Thread durch und wer den Aquamark mag, kann ja auch etwas Geld Spenden (der Dollarkurs ist ja günstig für uns ^^ ). Aquamark ist gerade für ältere Karten interessant, weil der Aqua sogut wie immer läuft und auch als kurzer Vorabtest bei Grafikkarten toll ist.

Crowd-funding Aquamark revamp? - hwbot.org


@blackbolt: wird alles erkannt von CPU-Z? Ich hatte das Problem auch mal bei einem Sockel 7 Board, das sich keine File speicherte. Versuch mal den Chipsatztreiber zu installieren.


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juni 2011)

was ist das fürn sch.......dreck???? 

mit cpuz 1.52 kann ich die valid saven 
mit cpuz 1.56 oder 1.57 geht es nicht ?????
die brauch ich aber minimum sonst schreibt cpuz ja das hier

File cpuz_468.cvf upload : *OK*
Checksum Computed : *OK*
Checksum Validated : *YES*
ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.56+ (now available on CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting)

wenn zum beispiel eine cvf datei schon auf dem desktop ist fragt er mich ob er sie überschreiben soll,wenn ich das bejae macht er es aber trotzdem nicht????

jetzt hänge ich schon seit 2std an der kack valid fest?????
bin kurz davor das sch.... mainboard an die wand zu schmeissen


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du es mal direkt aus einem separaten CPU-Z Ordner heraus probiert? Die Validations haben doch nur bei gleichem Takt den gleichen Namen, dann lösch doch einfach die von v1.52...


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juni 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hast du es mal direkt aus einem separaten CPU-Z Ordner heraus probiert? Die Validations haben doch nur bei gleichem Takt den gleichen Namen, dann lösch doch einfach die von v1.52...


 
nee das ist schon klar 
habe auch mittlerweile den neusten chipsatztreiber drauf bringt auch nichts
mist einen fsb von 120 und kann nicht vallidieren
wenn das nicht klappt werde ich die 1.52 hochladen mit ner menge bilder(,von der cpuz,cpu,board,ram)dann soll sich keiner ins hemd machen
mfg


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juni 2011)

probier doch mal version 1.58


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du eigentlich die .zip oder .exe Version? Ich würde mal die jeweils andere probieren oder eben gleich 1.58.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Juni 2011)

Zustimm, ich benutze auch immer die neueste CPU-Z Version


----------



## blackbolt (1. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> probier doch mal version 1.58





mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich die .zip oder .exe Version? Ich würde mal die jeweils andere probieren oder eben gleich 1.58.


 
es funktioniert alles nicht ich kann die valid nicht saven auch nicht mit standart bios einstellungen 
habe auch schon win neu installiert
werde heute mal noch vista installieren mal schauen,wenn es immer noch das gleiche ist liegt es am board

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (1. Juli 2011)

ist der datenträger schreibgeschützt? hatte das problem mit vista häufig, dass ich dateien nicht mehr speichern oder löschen konnte.
schieb cpuz mal auf ne andere partition und probiers von dort aus.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juli 2011)

Hi, wie schautz aus, wer bencht denn dieses WE 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (2. Juli 2011)

ich nicht - hab kein MoBo


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wie schautz aus, wer bencht denn dieses WE
> 
> lg Matti


 

hier ich (Dice)

So 1156 (asrock P55-pro)
870i
750i

So 775(RE, Ws Evolution)
e6600
paar pentiums

gtx 580 auf SB und Gulftown 

und mal schauen was für karten ich noch rumfliegen habe ....9800 GT, HD 6670....etc

Ediz: und auf das Asrock hau ich gleich mit dem Hammer drauf


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juli 2011)

HI, bin grad rein, sorry nicht geschaft, dein MoBo zu versenden.

lg Matti

PS: ich suche immer noch deine CPU  , ich hab schon das ganze Paket zerlegt 


edit: Ture Monkey, auf dann holen wir die 28 k fürs´ Team.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wie schautz aus, wer bencht denn dieses WE
> 
> lg Matti


 
was soll denn gebencht werden?


edit:
oh.... grafikkarten sli. da hab ich nur 2x 8800 gtx von denen nur eine nen vmod hat.

und mal ne frage zum geil OC contest. wie viel spannung darf ich dem ram geben, wenn cpu und ram luftgekühlt werden?


edit 2:
hups ne seite übersehen.... is einfahc noch zu früh.
ich hau evtl nachher 775 an und preteste celeron D 352 und nen paar pentiums.


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juli 2011)

und habe hier noch ein sockel 370 board liegen das ich noch überhaupt nicht getestet habe
bin eigentlich noch am sockel 7 der nicht so will wie ich
für n paar 5 plätze u.s.w. reicht es aber ich habe immer noch die valid k....e
und der superpi32m schmiert mir immer so um die 4std+ ab(auf goldkurs)
aber wenn es um punkte geht kann ich noch die kokü anschmeissen und ein paar core2duos(e5200,e5400,e6750usw)benchen


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

also durch maxxmem gucke ich überhaupt net durch.
gibts da was spannendes zu beachten? tweaks oder so?

hupsi... der cpu takt spielt eine entscheidende rolle bei dem test 
ergibt auch irgendwie sinn... immerhin sitzt der controller ja in der cpu. *selffail*


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juli 2011)

Habe mal Platz 1 bei den 7xxx SLi Ranking im July-Contest geholt 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

was ist denn 70.000er sli? hrhr 

PS: und ich platz 1 im geil stage 3 contest   (ist aber noch jede menge platz nach oben)


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich schnall mir nochmal meine beiden 88er GTX drauf und hoffe, dass ich die mit 675 GPU durch den Vantage kriege  Für den July Contest


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

hollywood vertickert gerade nen paar pots für gpus. da könnten wa dann auch mit benchen


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Habe mal Platz 1 bei den 7xxx SLi Ranking im July-Contest geholt
> 
> MFG



wie jetzt, da gibt es einen Contest, wäre Cool, da hab ich einiges da  

denke dran, alte Treiber sind etwas besser für die 78XXX Karten 

lg Matti 

PS. ist doch nett, dass sich was im Team bewegt


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Juli 2011)

Ich kann da auch nachlegen, war ein erster Schnelltest 
Setting steht noch, aber heute gehts auf Party. Morgen kann ich villt noch was machen.

Denke hier (Contest) können wir gut mithalten.

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (2. Juli 2011)

HI, was ist denn bei den Contest erlaubt, nur Dual Sli oder mehr  zwei 295 / drei 9800 GTX oder 2x 9800 GX2 / drei 8800 U./ zwei 7950 GX 2.

lg Matti

PS: schon komisch, das HWbot der Meinung ist, dass ich nur 123 Graka haben soll, allein über 40 AGP Grakas hab ich sicher, PCIe 
naja man sollte doch auch den Verbund rechnen @ SLi oder CF, aber Zahlen sind ja bei HWbot zur Zeit nicht der bringer 

Wer weis ob das alles so stimmt, in der Teamwertung


----------



## Moose83 (2. Juli 2011)

Da stimmt noch so einiges nicht, ich finde es eine Frechheit, das wir als Betatester der neuen Revision missbraucht werden, weg damit und die gute alte Revision 3 her, auch wenn die manchmal hing oder nicht erreichbar war


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2011)

Ich muss fast alles zweimal abladen weil der Bot beim ersten mal immer meint ich hätte schon ein besseres ergebniss mit der jeweiligen Hardware abgeladen 

Das nervt tierisch


----------



## Moose83 (2. Juli 2011)

Das hatte ich noch nicht, jedoch nervt es mich, das viele meiner besten Ergebnisse nicht mehr in die Enthusiast Liga zählen, da ich von den Setups keine Bilder habe Gibts da ne Lösung, außer eine Liga höher zu wechseln?


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, was ist denn bei den Contest erlaubt, nur Dual Sli oder mehr  zwei 295 / drei 9800 GTX oder 2x 9800 GX2 / drei 8800 U./ zwei 7950 GX 2.
> 
> lg Matti



Nur Dual SLI! 



Moose83 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich noch nicht, jedoch nervt es mich, das viele meiner besten Ergebnisse nicht mehr in die Enthusiast Liga zählen, da ich von den Setups keine Bilder habe Gibts da ne Lösung, außer eine Liga höher zu wechseln?



Alle Ergebnisse die du vor dem Wechsel auf rev 4 hochgeladen hast sollten doch auch weiter Punkte für die EL bringen, auch ohne Bild. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Moose83 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, weil überall der Hinweis steht mit der Bilderpflicht Bei 3D ist es mir egal, da wird ab nächster Woche eh alles neu mit Sandy gebencht, aber bei Sockel 775 und 1366 habe ich alles aufgelöst


----------



## Vaykir (2. Juli 2011)

mach doch einfach ein pic und lads für alle hoch (natürlich für jedes mainboard). cpu sieht man ja eh net.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Juli 2011)

Die sind ja auch nicht mehr da


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich muss fast alles zweimal abladen weil der Bot beim ersten mal immer meint ich hätte schon ein besseres ergebniss mit der jeweiligen Hardware abgeladen


 
Das kannste getrost ignorieren. Hatte ich bei meiner 7800 GTX SLI auch, aber die Punkte zählen trotzdem. Nach ca 2 Minuten waren sie auf meinem Profil eingetragen. Ist nur einer der Tausend Bugs im Bot, den mal getrost ignorieren muss.

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juli 2011)

Toll... Anscheinend ist meine zweite 8800GTX durch rumliegen im Schrank  kaputtgegangen  Ist wohl nix mehr mit SLI -.- Außer ich fang mit  8800GTS (640) an, aber das wird niemals genug Punkte geben.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

Muss ich das verstehen ?....ich habe 200 punkte abgeladen und unsere Teampunkte sinken


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2011)

Kann sein, da Massmann das nur nach und nach updated. In ein paar Tagen kannste da nochmal gucken.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

Ich leg mich jetzt fest ....der Bot ist der letzte Rotz inzwischen


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2011)

Ich mache im Moment erst mal gar nichts bis sich das im Bot normalisiert... Ist mir viel zu blöd


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

jepp ...ich glaube so verfahre ich auch.

Aber da ich ein paar sachen verkaufen wollte (CPUs) mußte ich die noch vorher benchen 

Aber der Bot nervt tierisch


----------



## Matti OC (3. Juli 2011)

HI, ist schon komisch, jetzt fehlen uns wieder 50 Teampunkte, nur blöd das man nie weis, wo man diese verliert.

lg


----------



## Semih91 (3. Juli 2011)

Man kann die Seite nicht mal erreichen


----------



## Vaykir (3. Juli 2011)

Wääähhh... gerade das MIVE UEFI geupdates von 1303 auf 1409. Jetzt ist der max. Multi von 56 auf 55 gesunken.... was das denn fürn quark


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2011)

Das neue Bios muss nicht immer gut sein bei SB.
Bei meinem P8P67 war das erste Grundbios z.B. am besten für den Alltag, da 4.5GHz mit der geringsten Spannung gelaufen sind.
Das neue braucht dafür mehr Spannung, aber Multi 51 -> 52. 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (3. Juli 2011)

muss ich mal die anderen testen.
hatte eigl gehofft auf 57 zu kommen.
auf geringe spannungen kann ich voll verzichten


----------



## RoccoESA (3. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen ?....ich habe 200 punkte abgeladen und unsere Teampunkte sinken


 


Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, ist schon komisch, jetzt fehlen uns wieder 50 Teampunkte, nur blöd das man nie weis, wo man diese verliert.
> 
> lg


 

YellowCaps ist wieder zum XOCT gewechselt


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

War der bei uns im Team ?

......immer diese Teamjumper 

Egal ....70 Punkte oder so in Art habe ich noch zum abladen das gibt ja auch wieder 7 Teampunkte 


Wie bekomme ich eigendlich meine Sig wieder aktuell ?


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2011)

Das war ja ein kurzer Auftritt...schade 

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (3. Juli 2011)

na des iss ja nun jedem seins, wo er "mitmacht" - ich wundert nur, dasser sich (noch?) nicht verabschiedet hat ... Ist sonst nicht seine Art ...


----------



## YellowCaps (4. Juli 2011)

so ich wollt mich mal aus dem team verabschieden. hier in der masse gehe ich leider mit meinen möglichkeiten unter


----------



## Matti OC (4. Juli 2011)

HI, schade, aber wenn du nichts schreibst, ist es klar, dann gehst du hier auch unter.

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juli 2011)

YellowCaps schrieb:


> so ich wollt mich mal aus dem team verabschieden. hier in der masse gehe ich leider mit meinen möglichkeiten unter


Schade eigentlich.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eigendlich meine Sig wieder aktuell ?


Das wär doch mal ne Frage der es sich lohnt nachzugehen.

Ich hab gerade mal meine beiden 1700 T-Breds aufs Abit geschnallt.
Der eine geht unter Wasser bis ~220, macht aber schon bei 2,6Ghz schlapp.
Der andere macht zwar so bei 208 zu, von dem hab ich aber ne 2781 Vali, weiß aber noch nicht ob die Gültig ist.
Das ist dann wohl mein erster Sockel A Kandidat für Dice.


----------



## YellowCaps (4. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, schade, aber wenn du nichts schreibst, ist es klar, dann gehst du hier auch unter.
> 
> lg Matti


Axh Matti, mit dem Bot 4 bin ich mal eben um 30 Plätze nach hinten gerutscht, ich meinte eher das mit dem untergehen in der Masse.
Ohne n SB der 5,7/5,8 oder 5,9 macht ist doch nix mehr zu wollen. Egal in welcher kategorie, es ist immer einer da, der ein besseres Ergebnis fürs Team stellt.
Das ist demotivierend. Sicher kann das Team immo da nix für aber ich möchte ja auch iwas davon haben. Oder evtl mit anfangen.
Ich hab mir das lange überlegt und sehe das derzeit als die beste Lösung an.


----------



## Vaykir (4. Juli 2011)

Kann sein, dass die 1155er Boards keinen hohen Ram Teiler mögen?
mit 1:8 und 107 BLCK bootet das system.
mit 1:9 und 93 jedoch nicht oO ??


----------



## blackbolt (4. Juli 2011)

so habe gestern mal 20 ergebnisse von den amd k6 und pentium 3 hochgeladen waren insgesamt etwa 13 tpp

werde mich aber nicht weiter mit denen beschäftigen weil mir die benchs zu lange dauern


----------



## Vaykir (4. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass die 1155er Boards keinen hohen Ram Teiler mögen?
> mit 1:8 und 107 BLCK bootet das system.
> mit 1:9 und 93 jedoch nicht oO ??


 
anybody any idea?


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Juli 2011)

das niedrigste, womit ich mein Sys gestartet bekommen hab, waren beim p67 pro (B2) 95,3MHz


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> anybody any idea?


 
Zum einen ist der BCLK schon sehr niedrig, außerdem bin ich mir recht sicher dass nur ES den 1:9 Teiler hatten.


----------



## Matti OC (4. Juli 2011)

YellowCaps schrieb:


> Axh Matti, mit dem Bot 4 bin ich mal eben um 30 Plätze nach hinten gerutscht, ich meinte eher das mit dem untergehen in der Masse.
> Ohne n SB der 5,7/5,8 oder 5,9 macht ist doch nix mehr zu wollen. Egal in welcher kategorie, es ist immer einer da, der ein besseres Ergebnis fürs Team stellt.
> Das ist demotivierend. Sicher kann das Team immo da nix für aber ich möchte ja auch iwas davon haben. Oder evtl mit anfangen.
> Ich hab mir das lange überlegt und sehe das derzeit als die beste Lösung an.



Hi, yo die neue Revi ist voll fürn´A, da gehen die Teammitglieder unter und da vergeht jeden die Lust.
Ich hab aber auch keinen SB der 5550 läuft, ich muss halt die besten Settings finden, um mithalten zu können.

ob das nun richtige Lösung ist, fürs´Team stelle ich in frage, für Dich vllt ja, ich denke, jetzt erst recht und nicht aufgeben.

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ob das nun richtige Lösung ist, fürs´Team stelle ich in frage, für Dich vllt ja, ich denke, jetzt erst recht und nicht aufgeben.
> 
> lg


 
Genau...jetzt erst recht. 
Werde nachher auch noch was abladen

MFG


----------



## crazzzy85 (4. Juli 2011)

ich kann mit dem 1:9 teiler und reftakt unter 100 auch nicht booten keine ahnung @ vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (4. Juli 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Zum einen ist der BCLK schon sehr niedrig, außerdem bin ich mir recht sicher dass nur ES den 1:9 Teiler hatten.


 
wtf? ja kann auch 95 gewesen sein, jedenfalls will der teiler nicht.
aber dass das nun an der rev der cpu liegt hätte ich nun nicht gedacht


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Juli 2011)

nett ...


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Juli 2011)

Hast du das Team gewechselt oder bist du gewechselt wurden? 
Aber im Bot bist du bei uns!?!?!

MFG


----------



## RoccoESA (4. Juli 2011)

öhm .... ich weiß nicht ... ist halt 'n neues Feature in Rev.4


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Juli 2011)

So mal wieder was kleines zwischendrinn 

HD4850 AM3

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD4850X2 3DM06

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD4850X2 3DM05

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD4850X2 3DM03

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD4850X2 AM3

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD3870X2 AM3

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD3870X2 3DM05

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

HD3870X2 3DM03

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Alles mal schnell heute gemacht während meine kleene schläft  

Nen Paar sachen fehlen noch z.b. 3DM01 die mach ich noch 

PS: Und wieder Platz 20 HWmaster Ranking


----------



## Jogibär (5. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er: 





> Hast du das Team gewechselt oder bist du gewechselt wurden?



Ist noch aus den Zeiten übriggeblieben, als Rocco bei uns im Team war.


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Juli 2011)

So sind noch ein paar kleine sachen dazu gekommen :

GTX470 3DM05 49815

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

GTX470 3DM06 37074

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

GTX470 3DM11 6914

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

GTX470 AM3 413253

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

So ich hau mich erstmal hin 

PS: Matti alter mann , ich hab jetzt noch mehr vorsprung  *Sarkasmus*


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

könnt ihr auch keine validateien von cpuz hochladen? irgendwie sagt die seite immer, dass version outdated ist.
ist sie aber nicht....


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juli 2011)

@Freakezoit

Nice Scores 
Warum gehen deine Karten eigentlich immer so gut? Trotz Mod erwisch ich meistens Krücken 

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (5. Juli 2011)

Gute Ergebnisse Freak 
Ist die 3870X2 gemoddet?

@Icke
Wenn ich mir die Idle Temps immer so auf den Screens anschaue denke ich schon dass die Klimaanlage einiges bringt


----------



## blackbolt (5. Juli 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So mal wieder was kleines zwischendrinn
> 
> Alles mal schnell heute gemacht während meine kleene schläft
> 
> PS: Und wieder Platz 20 HWmaster Ranking


 


Freakezoit schrieb:


> So sind noch ein paar kleine sachen dazu gekommen :



sehr schön alex

wenn ich bedenke das ich fast auf 100points an dir dran war muss ich aber jetzt bald auch nochmal richtig einen nachlegen
mfg


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Juli 2011)

Nee die ist mitm Stock kühler + klima + Volt via RT VT1165 plugin.

Karte hat aufjedenfall noch potential aber Gpu 0 macht probleme wegen der Temp , die zweite hat keine 50°C unter last gehabt.
Aber die erste hat halt gut und gerne 15°C mehr. An der Klima hat es net gelegen , die hat das mobo schön auf <5°C gehalten .

Ergebnisse waren oky aber es hätten ruhig bei dem einen oder anderen bench (Siehe 3DM03 mit der 3870X2) ein paar punkte mehr sein können.

Ich hab ja zum glück noch genug karten hier liegen (z.b. 2 gute HD4850 karten) die brauchen nur wakü und dann gehts ab (hab bei denen bis aufn Am3 single) noch keine punkte.

Mal schauen erstmal noch nen paar sachen erledigen und dann werd ich sehn was ich morgen vllt. alles noch benche


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juli 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So ich hau mich erstmal hin
> 
> PS: Matti alter mann , ich hab jetzt noch mehr vorsprung  *Sarkasmus*



Hi, dann schlaf mal schön weiter, ich lass mir was einfallen 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

SO eben erstmal hyper chips bekommen. dh superpi wird neu gebencht kollegen... und das bedeutet dass es wieder globals gibt 

2300mhz bei 8-8-8-21-1T
da merkt man den unterscheid echt... alto belli


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juli 2011)

oha lass mal sehen


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

hui neues bios für MIVE, 3dmark01 optimiert:

3D01 on ASUS Sandy Bridge motherboard

dat schau ich mir am wochenende mal genauer an.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute  Rocco ESA 

.......


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

Au fein, da hat wer geburtstag!! Gratulation zum x-jährigen!


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute und vorallem Gesundheit.


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juli 2011)

danke Mädelz


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juli 2011)

Wat sachten der Jahrestacho? hast dein alter ja geschickt verschwiegen


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute 

Vorallem Gesundheit und das alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Lass dich feiern und trink für uns einen mit 

Gruß
David


----------



## Matti OC (5. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> danke Mädelz


 HI, Uwe ich wollte nichts verraten, na dann alter Sack jetzt ist es raus 
alles Yute zum Geburtstag 

und ich will dich mal wieder benchen sehen , ich hab dich blad ein, na ja sind halt nur so ca 980 Punkte 

lg Matti


----------



## RoccoESA (5. Juli 2011)

alter Sack?  datt sagt der Richtige 

danke


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute Uwe   

, wo du recht hast hast du recht Uwe.

Na matti dann mal los alter mann


----------



## blackbolt (6. Juli 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Alles Gute  Rocco ESA
> 
> .......


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> Au fein, da hat wer geburtstag!! Gratulation zum x-jährigen!


 


Ü50 schrieb:


> Alles Gute und vorallem Gesundheit.



von mir natürlich auch Rocco alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Turrican (6. Juli 2011)

von mir auch alles gute.


----------



## RoccoESA (6. Juli 2011)

danke ...

@Karl

... dir danke ich natürlich doppelt


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Jo Matti , mit der GTX570 musst du im 3DM11 aber nochmal ran nur 67xx is zu wenig im vergleich zur GTX470.
Nimm aber den letzten treiber 275.xx 

Falls jemand nen 2600K sucht ich hab einen abzugeben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Juli 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo Matti , mit der GTX570 musst du im 3DM11 aber nochmal ran nur 67xx is zu wenig im vergleich zur GTX470.
> Nimm aber den letzten treiber 275.xx
> 
> Falls jemand nen 2600K sucht ich hab einen abzugeben.


 Was läuft der? 

PS: Habe mit der GTX570 auch über 7200 geschafft, aber auch mit neuem Treiber 

// Schließe mich den Glückwünschen an


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

5540mhz Pack der mit 4 kernen und 5500 mit allen nur Wakü 
Also mit Kompressor kann der sicher auch mehr


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2011)

Haste einen besseren gefunden?

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Nee aber ich will mir nen anderen besorgen. Unter 5600 brauch ich atm nicht wirklich benchen fürs team. Mir bringt das was aber für`s team ist das zuwenig, bei dem was ich hier an Gpu`s liegen hab.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Ist verdammt schwierig, einen guten Sandy zu bekommen. Meiner geht bis Multi 57, aber 5,6GHz schafft er nicht ganz, bei 5,58GHz ist Schluß.Dafür macht meiner 5,5GHz auch bei 8 Threats durch 06er


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Joa das macht meiner auch also 5.5ghz 06 mit allen kernen. Ich mach meistens 53x 103.7 mit allen und 53x 104.7 mit 4 kernen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Muss wegen meinem Ram aufpassen, 2150 ist Maximum, bin noch am testen, mit Multi 56 geht er am höchsten.


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Ram ist nichtmal taktmäßig ein problem , eher von der latenz , Hab MGH-E elpida H. und die laufen mit 2133er teiler nur Cl8-8-8-24 ich kann nat. auch CL8-8-7-18 fahren aber halt auf keinen fall CL7 Obwohl meine Rams auch locker 2300 CL7-8-7-20 laufen nur net aufm So. 1155 (einfach zum brechen).


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Mein altes Triple Channel Kit läuft mit Sandy besser, vorher mit X58 hatte ich nichtmal 2000 stabil und jetzt 2150 9-9-9-27 Mein Problem ist, bei hohem Multi/Takt, bekomme ich den Ram nicht mehr so hoch getaktet Woran liegt das?


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Meistens an der Cpu . Ich hab eher das problem , bis aufn 32m kann ich alles mitm 2133er teiler fahren , beim 32m bekomm ich sofort nen Reboot.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Der 32M belastet deinen Ram/CPU um einiges mehr, ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

Ja mag sein aber nen Reboot - Hallo , das ist nen witz mit den ram`s - Ich konnte aufm 1366 bei 1260 9-9-9-27 1T noch nen 32m fahren bei 1.700v , hier klappt es mit CL8 oder 9 net mal bei 1066 & sogar bei mehr volt oder VTT auch net (1.2v)

Vorallem nen Reboot normal würde der hängenbleiben und net Rebooten.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juli 2011)

Bin auch gerade am RAM ausloten. 1100 mit 8-10-8-21-1T bei 1,66V (1,68 eingestellt).
Bootete bei mir aber auch einige male neu ohne vorher abzustürzen 

@ freak
wie viel macht die cpu durchn aqua?


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Juli 2011)

na 5540, hab es jetzt aber net genau auf`s mhz ausgetestet.   

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Teste ja auch gerade mit unterschiedlichen Multis, der 56 scheint am stabilsten zu laufen, mit dem meisten Takt, 5,58GHz durch Aqua


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juli 2011)

Ich halte mich da mal raus:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Feine CPU


----------



## Semih91 (6. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute nachträglich Uwe 
@Vay: Was hat dich die CPU gekostet?


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juli 2011)

Aber kennst du das gefühl: du weist, dass du was gutes erwischt hast... willst aber VIEL mehr?^^ 

Das ist wie von Lamborghini Murcielago auf bugatti veyron umsteigen.... absolut unnötig 



> @Vay: Was hat dich die CPU gekostet?



260€


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Dann wusste der Typ nicht, was die CPU kann, oder bei ihm hat was limitiert. Normalerweise würde dir keiner  so eine CPU unter 400 Euro verkaufen


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juli 2011)

kannst ihn ja fragen. der verkäufer dürfte allen hier sehr bekannt sein 

er hat allerdings "nur" unter wasser getestet und dann auch nur 5400-5500 stabil.
hatte wohl keine möglichkeit sie kalt zu machen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juli 2011)

Dann ist meine wohl ein Kaltkanditat, 5,58GHz Maximum, egal welcher Multi


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2011)

Man man ihr habt Probleme...meiner macht gerade mal 5,45GHz durch den AM3 
Bekomme aber auch Tempprobleme mit der Wakü
Dafür läuft mein Ram 2230MHz CL7-10-8-24 1T auf 1,65V und ohne Probs durch alle benches 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (6. Juli 2011)

> Dafür läuft mein Ram 2230MHz CL7-10-8-24 1T auf 1,65V und ohne Probs durch alle benches



so nen änhlichen ram habsch auch 
1100 bei 8-10-8-21 1T
1.65V reichen allerdings net 

trotzdem sahniger ram. damit hast dir superpi schonmal sicher eingepackt.


----------



## Matti OC (6. Juli 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo Matti , mit der GTX570 musst du im 3DM11 aber nochmal ran nur 67xx is zu wenig im vergleich zur GTX470.
> Nimm aber den letzten treiber 275.xx
> 
> Falls jemand nen 2600K sucht ich hab einen abzugeben.



Hi, dache ich mir auch gleich @ Treiber, aber der Hammer ist, bei dieser Rev. von HWbot, hat das Team und ich nichts von den Global Punkten:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

wie behämmert ist denn das, nur die besten 15 Global Score und nur die besten 20 Hardware Punkte zählen für den Member.  ( da war doch die alte Revi besser: max HWPunkte  300 + *alle *Globale und das Team bekommt alle HWPunkte + Global von jeden Member) 

Laut neue Rev.  hab ich einen 3D Mark 2011 bench und hab nichts davon,
die 5,4 Global sind voll fürn´A.... brauch keine Sau, weder das Team noch ich.
Das System stinkt zum Himmel, zugeschnitten für bestimmte ....., 

Also Jungs druchhalten weiter machen, es kann nur besser werden 

lg


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juli 2011)

@Matti,
dachte ich mir doch.
Angenommen: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich mir einige € i.d. Hand nehme und die Gespon.... Jungs bang mache. wird dann Rev.4 überarbeitet zu Gunsten der Jenigen....usw. Na ja bang machen geht ja nicht, weil ich bekomme ja nicht die vorselektierte HW.
Also bleibt alles bem Alten, ist das ein Beschiss.


----------



## der8auer (7. Juli 2011)

Ich warte wohl auf Rev 5


----------



## blackbolt (7. Juli 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich warte wohl auf Rev 5


 
ich denke es kommt jetzt erstmal rev 4.1


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juli 2011)

Ja "irgendwann" .... btw neue Biose fürs MIVE:

http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-1596.ROM
=> Bios mit 3dMark01 fix

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-1850.zip
=> improved system stability


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Juli 2011)

R4.1 gibt es doch schon seit einer Woche, hier der Changelog:
HWBOT R4.1 Release Notes - hwbot.org

Als nächstes kommt dann R4.2 ...


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, Rev 4.2 kommt am 1.August.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juli 2011)

Was gibts dann neues? 
Punkte gegen Money?

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (7. Juli 2011)

also die letzte rev hat man doch gemerkt. da wurde einiges am profil verändert oder z.b. kann man seit 4.1 auch in der übersicht schon sehen mit was gekühlt wurde.


----------



## Turrican (7. Juli 2011)

die signaturen sollen in rev 4.2 auch wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

Wollte nächsten Monat mal anfangen mit 3D benchen (wenn der Adapter für meine Single Stage fertig ist).

Die Frage, die ich mir atm stelle ist folgende:

Für welchen 3D Mark soll ich welchen Teil der Hardware sub zero kühlen?
Ich habe ne Kokü die auf CPU und bald auch GPU passt und ne wasserkühlung, die nur auf die CPU passt.

Aber wie sieht das bei den anderen Benchmarks aus?

Meine vorzeitige Einschätzung:
3DMark01: CPU @ kokü, gpu @ luft
3DMark03: CPU @ H2O, gpu @ kokü
3DMark05: CPU @ H2O, gpu @ kokü
3DMark06: CPU @ kokü, gpu @ luft
3DMarkVa: CPU @ H2O, gpu @ kokü
3DMark11: CPU @ H2O, gpu @ kokü
UnigineHe: CPU @ H2O, gpu @ kokü
Aquamark: CPU @ kokü, gpu @ luft


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juli 2011)

Das kommt ganz auf die Karte drauf an und wieviel dein 2600K unter Wakü packt

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2011)

@ Vaykir: Hol dir noch einen GPU-Pot und verwende die KoKü immer für die CPU


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer von euch, ob ich bei einer 8800 GTS 320MB auch drauf achten muss ob beim RAM Samsungs Chips oder Quimonda verbaut sind?
Sprich Mem-Mod oder Reserve-Mod wie bei der 8800 GT?

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Vaykir: Hol dir noch einen GPU-Pot und verwende die KoKü immer für die CPU


 
man mir nen unwiderstehliches angebot aus deinem reichhaltigen kupfersortiment 

PS: dazu muss ich ja erst wieder dice kaufen -.-


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juli 2011)

Hätte zur Not auch einen kleinen Einsteiger GPU-Pot für dich (ca. 20€)...meld dich bei Interesse einfach.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

nix einsteiger.... sowas hab ich selber. ich will was richtiges.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2011)

Da find ich schon was für dich.  Ich schreib dir eine PN wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da find ich schon was für dich.  Ich schreib dir eine PN wenn ich zuhause bin


 
Supi, mach das.

Vielleich werde ich im laufe des jahres auch meinen eigenen pot endlich fertig haben.
hab aber atm keine lust zu zeichnen


----------



## Moose83 (8. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob ich bei einer 8800 GTS 320MB auch drauf achten muss ob beim RAM Samsungs Chips oder Quimonda verbaut sind?
> Sprich Mem-Mod oder Reserve-Mod wie bei der 8800 GT?
> 
> MFG



Bei den 8800GTS habe ich noch nichts von Qimonda gehört, sind fast immer Samsung Chips drauf, also Spannung hoch Wenn ja Qimondas drauf sind, dann miss erstmal die Standartspannung vom Ram, wenn die unter 1,9V liegt, dann auch bei Qimonda die Spannung erhöhen


----------



## blackbolt (8. Juli 2011)

kann das sein das ein Core 2 Duo E6750 @ Kokü bei 431.9 FSB zu macht????

habe ihn auf 2 Boards(P5QD ... und Maximus) getestet immer das gleiche????
egal ob viel oder wenig volt auf egal was 

wenn es so ist, ist das die mieseste cpu die ich biss jetzt hatte


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juli 2011)

@Icke&Er
Bei den G80 Karten sollte eigenlich immer mehr Spannung helfen. Es sind ja nur bestimmte Quimonda VRAMs die mit 2V eigentlich schon zu viel haben. Der Takt von anderen GDDR3 Quimondas skalieren auch mit mehr Spannung.

@Blackbolt
Hattest du den schonmal mit LuKü getestet? Ich hatte noch keinen 65nm C2D der weniger als 500MHz FSB geschafft hat, selbst mit schlechteren Boards... vielleicht hat deiner schon einen weg.


----------



## blackbolt (8. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> @Blackbolt
> Hattest du den schonmal mit LuKü getestet? Ich hatte noch keinen 65nm C2D der weniger als 500MHz FSB geschafft hat, selbst mit schlechteren Boards... vielleicht hat deiner schon einen weg.


 
nee normaler weise teste ich ja nicht mehr unter lukü ich denke auch das er einen weg hat 
also schnell wieder weg mit dem dreck

und selbst ein fsb von 500 @ kokü bei ner 333fsb cpu ja eigentlich schon unterirdisch


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juli 2011)

also meiner macht 563 fsb:
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

de fakto: nein, der  müsste mehr machen 
vllt limitieren die boards^^


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Juli 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> kann das sein das ein Core 2 Duo E6750 @ Kokü bei 431.9 FSB zu macht????
> 
> habe ihn auf 2 Boards(P5QD ... und Maximus) getestet immer das gleiche????
> egal ob viel oder wenig volt auf egal was
> ...



Ja, das ist möglich, mein erster E6600 ist nur mit sehr viel Gewalt über 400MHz FSB zu bewegen, egal welcher Multi. Mein erster E6300 hat auch nur ~515MHz FSB gemacht ( unter LN2... ).
Gibt halt auch schlechte CPUs! 
Welche Batch hat der E6750?


----------



## 8ykrid (8. Juli 2011)

YouTube - ‪Kanal von TimeToLiveCustoms‬‏


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juli 2011)

Wäre jetzt eh zuspät 
Mem-Mod ist schon dran 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juli 2011)

moin jungens!

gerade nen Celeron D352 getestet. 5960 MHz unter kokü bei 1,65V.
taugt die was für ln2?


----------



## blackbolt (9. Juli 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Welche Batch hat der E6750?


 
Batch ist 3744B459
die CPU ist halt nee super schlechte hab an Punkten rausgeholt was ging

dafür ging der E5200 richtig ab CPU-Z - 5120.75 mhz - Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz) @ 5120.8MHz                    
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

waren insgesamt 45 Punkte fürs Team bei über 80HWPoints
für die langen Benchs war es nachher zu warm bei mir im Kelleran die werde ich mich wohl heute machen


PS:@ Turrican
Karl,es ist immer schön wenn ich dich ausnahmsweise mal in nem Bench schlage
1.                                      14317 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                4812 MHz  Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)             SS 
             2.                                      13391 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Turrican                                 4872 MHz                Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)             Cascade
hast mir ja die letzten Wochen auch ne Menge Gold Medallien wegstebitztgerade im PCMark04
achso wie ich sehe hast du bei dem Bench das falsche Bild hochgeladen!!!


----------



## Turrican (9. Juli 2011)

so, hab nun das richtige angehängt, danke fürs aufmerksam machen. 
ja, bei den pcmark04 bin ich aber noch nicht fertig. 

bei den schnellen cpus ist das ganze mit einem core laufen lassen und nebenher noch etwas zu "langsamer" machen immer crappy. da bekomme ich oft zu niedrige werte raus, oder sie schwanken dementsprechend.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Juli 2011)

HI, Masterchief79, die Tapette ist geil 

lg Matti


----------



## TaPaKaH (9. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> moin jungens!
> 
> gerade nen Celeron D352 getestet. 5960 MHz unter kokü bei 1,65V.
> taugt die was für ln2?


sieht nicht gut aus, gute (7.5+) cedarmills mussen uber >6200MHz bei -30 machen


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juli 2011)

Ok, nächsten  hab ja noch 4 weitere 

wie siehts denn so mit spannungen aus (core, pll etc) ?


----------



## TaPaKaH (9. Juli 2011)

Auto, manuelleinstellungen selten helfen

welche batches / PCB codes noch hast du ?


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2011)

Hey TaPaKaH 

Schön dich hier zu sehen


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juli 2011)

TaPaKaH schrieb:


> Auto, manuelleinstellungen selten helfen
> 
> welche batches / PCB codes noch hast du ?


 
puh... also das mal broken german im ersten satz 

batch ist alles die gleiche: 5634B231

pcb codes: 
A3275
A1518
A1675
A0373

btw willkommen hier bei pcgh




der8auer schrieb:


> Hey TaPaKaH
> 
> Schön dich hier zu sehen


 
wolltest du mir net ne pn schreiben von wegen gpu pot ?


----------



## TaPaKaH (9. Juli 2011)

5634B231 von einen eBay sofortkauf angebot fur 8.95 pro Stuck ?  ich habe von gleichen verkaufer vier 5627B270 gekauft, mussen alle bei Alex legen 
btw, 5634B ist schon "zu spat" fur C1 ... fur D0, 5634B ist ne perfekte Woche


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juli 2011)

hrhr ich seh gerade bei dir: lettland.
das erklärt warum ich dein deutsch so schlecht verstehe 

denke werde morgen noch einige durchläufe machen.
konntest du an dem PBC code sehen, dass die alle C1 sind?


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2011)

Hat du ja lange für gebraucht das zu bemerken


----------



## TaPaKaH (9. Juli 2011)

zweite Linie von PCB sagt mir nichts, die erste ist wichtiger 
ich weiss wo du hast die CPUs gekauft, die sind alle C1 (SL96P).

mit meinem deutsch es ist so wie es ist


----------



## Matti OC (10. Juli 2011)

Hi, Sam ( willkommen hier im Forum) , ich glaube Alex hat nichts mehr mit Sockel 775 und ich hab nur das Asus P5 E64 WS Evo, läuft aber ohne Probleme mit 533 CPUs.
Leider hab ich keine Zeit   um deine CPUs zu testen.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juli 2011)

TaPaKaH schrieb:


> zweite Linie von PCB sagt mir nichts, die erste ist wichtiger
> ich weiss wo du hast die CPUs gekauft, die sind alle C1 (SL96P).
> 
> mit meinem deutsch es ist so wie es ist


 
ok hier nochmal die erste line:

- 35633205
- 35634028


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juli 2011)

Hey TaPaKaH schön dich mal bei uns hier zu sehen


----------



## RedCobra (10. Juli 2011)

Sam die CPU Koryphäe 
hier mein guter CM, nur kurz angetestet und bootbar...unter SS


----------



## TaPaKaH (10. Juli 2011)

wenn es ein 5625Bxxx batch ist, dann 35(633-635).. PCB meint CPU muss sehr gut sein.

5630Bxxx un "spaetere" C1 batchen mit anhlichen PCBcode - ich weiss nur uber zwei CPUs:
352C1 5630B251 35634283A1274, Karl hat es nur bis 7.27GHz.
352C1 5634B265 35634284A1014, es hat bei Christian Ney nur bei 7.2G gestoppt.

Sven, welches batch / PCB ist es ?


----------



## theLamer (10. Juli 2011)

Hab noch nen 5625B516 da, hoffentlich hat der nix abbekommen, letztens bootete er nicht mit über 1,4V 
Unter LN2 noch nicht getestet.
PCB Code 2L632562 A1766... Sam? ^^


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2011)

TaPaKaH schrieb:


> wenn es ein 5625Bxxx batch ist, dann 35(633-635).. PCB meint CPU muss sehr gut sein.
> 
> 5630Bxxx un "spaetere" C1 batchen mit anhlichen PCBcode - ich weiss nur uber zwei CPUs:
> 352C1 5630B251 35634283A1274, Karl hat es nur bis 7.27GHz.
> ...


 Ja, dieser 352 hatte bei ca. 300Mhz eine FSB Wall.


----------



## Semih91 (10. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit diesem "35634028 A1495" aus? Taugt der was?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juli 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit diesem "35634028 A1495" aus? Taugt der was?


 
Das war der, der bei mir "nur" 5960mhz gemacht hat.


----------



## theLamer (10. Juli 2011)

Och es gibt welche, die machen nichtmal 5,3 GHz+ unter SS xD - hatte schon nen paar^^


----------



## RedCobra (10. Juli 2011)

3565616B787  mein anderer 7300+ hat die 3565625B543


----------



## Vaykir (10. Juli 2011)

die 6000er hürde ist geknackt 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juli 2011)

Habe hier noch ne schöne alte 6800XT von XFX, mit 128MB DDR Ram und NV41 Chip (ist im Bot übrigens fälschlicherweise als NV42 eingetragen.... Karl? )
Denke mal Goldpokal in jeder Kategorie sollte kein Problem werden, habe schon zwei ohne was zu löten... Karte läuft 475/410 statt 350/350 ohne Mods. Zugegebenermaßen aber auch nicht viel Konkurrenz


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2011)

hi

kannst du mal bitte einen gpu-z screen posten, ich werde mir das dann gleich mal ansehen.


----------



## Semih91 (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn deiner unter SS 6GHz, sollte meiner das auch schaffen 
Danke dir für die Antwort


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juli 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kannst du mal bitte einen gpu-z screen posten, ich werde mir das dann gleich mal ansehen.


 Sicher 
Alle andere Karten in der Kategorie sind allerdings auch mit NV41 Chip und 128MB DDR Ram, ist nur im Bot falsch betitelt mit NV42.


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2011)

argh, da hwbot derzeit stellenweise so verbuggt ist, kann ich das nicht mal ausbessern. 
ich habs mir aber notiert und werde es ausbessern, sobald es funktioniert. thx fürs melden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juli 2011)

Schon klar, gibt auch momentan erstmal größere Baustellen  Danke dir


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juli 2011)

so nach langem hin und her ist das das beste ergebniss mit dem E5200

10sec 844ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt                              5061 MHz Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz) SS                                                                                                                     0                                                                                                                              0                                                                                                             19,7             

noch einen schönen sonntag


----------



## Turrican (10. Juli 2011)

man glaubt es kaum, aber das mobo hinzufügen funktioniert auf hwbot wieder. 

hab mal ca. 30 boards hinzugefügt, darunter auch deine requests, stefan.

cpu\vga adden geht aber noch immer nicht.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juli 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> man glaubt es kaum, aber das mobo hinzufügen funktioniert auf hwbot wieder.
> 
> hab mal ca. 30 boards hinzugefügt, darunter auch deine requests, stefan.
> 
> cpu\vga adden geht aber noch immer nicht.


 
danke Karl hab schon gesehen


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juli 2011)

Ich würd sagen, dass war eine Punktlandung


----------



## theLamer (10. Juli 2011)

gratz


----------



## blackbolt (11. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dass war eine Punktlandung


 
nice

bin gestern knapp an den Top 100 Hardware Masters vorbei gerutscht,fehlen noch 10 Pünktchen
mal sehen die werde ich wohl heute noch draufschaufeln


----------



## RoccoESA (11. Juli 2011)

ich hab hier ein nettes kleines - aber mir unerklärliches - Problem

GTX590 - lauft im 3DMark Vantage ca 2,5 bis 3sek - dann freezt das Bild und nach kurzer Zeit kommt die Meldung, das der Grafikkartentreiber abgestürzt wäre ...

Nur, wenn die GraKa default getaktet ist, lüppter durch. Ich hab sowohl Vista, Win7 und sämtliche Treiber durch (auch neuinst...)

hat da noch wer 'ne Idee, an welcher Ecke ich nach 'ner Lösung suchen könnt?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

Sandy Bridge supports DDR3-2400 memory

toll... war wohl nur für ES prozessoren...


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Juli 2011)

Jo Uwe schau dir das mal an :

GeForce GTX 590 Over Current Protection (OCP) and Overclocking - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com

Versuch mal Gpu-z mit folgendem anhang (bei der Verknüpfung zu starten , möglichst die neuste version)  /gtx500ocp  

hier noch was dazu , etwas trockene materie aber nachvollziehbar :

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1063263-gtx-590-flashing-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## RoccoESA (12. Juli 2011)

ich arbeite ja nicht mal mit 'ner Spannungsanhebung - und *ALLE* anderen Benchmark funzen ja ... 
Nur beim Vantage kann ich weder GPU- noch RAM- Takt anheben... das führt eben dazu, das der BM nach 2-3sek freezt ...

Ich hab auch alte Versionen des Vantage probiert, neue, alte Systeminstallationen reaktiviert ... immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis - Vantage läuft nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (12. Juli 2011)

Es geht ja net um spannungs erhöhung , sondern darum das je nach treiber die OCP/Powerlimit höher oder niedriger ist bei der karte selbst wenn die nur @ default spannung läuft. (So ist das gemeint)


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

moin, hab meine hardware auch mal wieder zum schwitzen gebracht und gleich mal 11,3 Punkte im 3D Mark 11 geholt^^
mal gucken was ich da noch in den anderen benches erreichen kann


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Juli 2011)

Schade, leider nur Globals, mal gucken wie lange die sich halten.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Juli 2011)

Nicht sehr lange, da kannst du täglich zusehen, wie die abnehmen


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

naja jetzt sind es 11,*2* ^^ 
morgen werd ich mal versuchen die 580 per usb stick zu flashen, mal gucken ob dann auch Hardware Points erreichen kann...


----------



## Moose83 (13. Juli 2011)

Du solltest lieber erst Mal deine CPU antreiben, 4,5GHz sind viel zu wenig für die Karte, unter 5,5GHz brauchst du da nicht anfangen, sonst wird der Karte langweilig


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Juli 2011)

Im DMark11 nicht unbedingt, der skaliert 0 auf CPU OC.
Kann sein, dass es bei dicken Karten wie einer GTX580 anderst ist, aber bei meiner R6870 hawk macht es keinen Unterschied ob die CPU auf 4 GHz oder 5 GHz getaktet ist.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

oha also bei meinem sys macht das schon nen unterscheid ob ich mit 4ghz oder mit 5,5 laufen habe.

immerhin laufen dann die cpu und combined test viel langsamer.


----------



## derNetteMann (14. Juli 2011)

Beim 3DMark11 ist der beste CPU Speed zwischen 5 und 5,5ghz, je nach Grafikkarte.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Juli 2011)

@derNetteMann

schöne Ergebnisse hochgeladen


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juli 2011)

Naja 5GHz mach mein 26k ja auch noch, allerdings mit 1,52V... hab wohl n schlechtes Modell erwischt


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

wieso? das ist doch völlig normal.
meiner läuft unter luft auch total kacke. nur 5200 stabil bei 1,55V... dafür macht er unter kälte und 1,7V fast 5800 mit 

sandy ist halt unberechenbar.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juli 2011)

hab jetzt 1,2V - 1,55V getestet... nix mit 5,2GHz -.-  ich würd ja so gern ne wakü draufmachen... aber das liebe geld macht mal wieder nen strich durch das vorhaben^^


----------



## sn@ke (14. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wieso? das ist doch völlig normal.
> meiner läuft unter luft auch total kacke. nur 5200 stabil bei 1,55V... dafür macht er unter kälte und 1,7V fast 5800 mit
> 
> sandy ist halt unberechenbar.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen, nur meiner macht keine 5800 MHz


----------



## blackbolt (15. Juli 2011)

ich wollte nur bescheid sagen das von mir die nächste Zeit nicht viel kommt
es ist zwar genug Hardware da und ich habe mir auch einen Pot zugelegtaber leider keine zeit

ich habe am Montag 5 fachen nachwuchs bekommen und wie das schicksal es so will muss ich sie fast vollständig von Hand aufziehen.
das heisst alle 2 stunden füttern für die nächsen 2-3 wochen dann alle 3-4 stunden(da wird nicht viel zeit zum benchen bleiben)

wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe schaue ich das ein paar points dazusteuern kann
mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

hui glückwunsch.

die sind ja echt knuffig!


----------



## Turrican (15. Juli 2011)

ui sind die süß, glückwunsch.


----------



## Semih91 (15. Juli 2011)

Die sind ja voll klein  Aber super faszinierend


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juli 2011)

niiiiedlich, ich hatte auch mal welche... bis der heuschnupfen kam -.-
viel spaß beim großziehen^^


----------



## theLamer (15. Juli 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

Leider hat meine Frau Katzenallergie, sonst hätten wir auch schon längst eine.
Viel Spaß bei den Vaterfreuden.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juli 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> niiiiedlich, ich hatte auch mal welche... bis der heuschnupfen kam -.-
> viel spaß beim großziehen^^



was hat denn heuschnupfen mit katzen zu tun?^^


----------



## RoccoESA (15. Juli 2011)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Turrican (16. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 nicht übel. 

btw. sag mal wieso hast du denn seit wochen die "uganda" flagge auf hwbot?


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

die gefällt mir halt 

sag mal, muss die HW-Masters auch imernoch manuell angeschubst werden?


----------



## Turrican (16. Juli 2011)

soweit ich weiß wird die liste nur alle 12 stunden aktualisiert. die top10, die man auf der hauptseite sieht alle 1 stunden.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

ich müsste wieder auf 8 oder 9 stehen - seit vorgestern - von daher die Frage ... ( UP = HW ... oder? )


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2011)

Du hast aber auch ein Schwein was CPUs angeht oder? 

MFG


----------



## blackbolt (16. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 
schöne CPU
man muss halt nen Händchen dafür haben
wie reagiert er aus Kälte??
bis jetzt hast du ihn ja nur unter Wasser gehabt


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

bei 57xx scheint Schluss zu sein - da macht "Kälte" offenbar keinen Unterschied - lediglich die Vcore kann ich etwas zurück nehmen


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. Juli 2011)

Schöne CPU rocco, hatte gestern auch Glück beim 2500k macht 5669 unter Wasser


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> ... ( UP = HW ... oder? )



Leider nicht, da zählen wohl mindestens noch die Global Points mit rein, ganz genau kommt es dann aber auch nocht nicht hin 
Wenn du zum Beispiel mal bei Matti oder Freak guckst ist es genauso.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Schöne CPU rocco, hatte gestern auch Glück beim 2500k macht 5669 unter Wasser



du brauchst ganz klar mehr Kälte - dann sollt' da noch deutlich mehr gehen 



mAlkAv schrieb:


> da zählen wohl mindestens noch die Global Points mit rein



... jetzt, wo du es sagst ... ich schieb's mal wie immer auf's Alter


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. Juli 2011)

Ja vermute ich auch werde nächstes we mal mit trockeneis den 2500k und meinen 2600k Multi 56 etwas mehr testen


----------



## Moose83 (16. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> du brauchst ganz klar mehr Kälte - dann sollt' da noch deutlich mehr gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ... jetzt, wo du es sagst ... ich schieb's mal wie immer auf's Alter



Da haste Recht, die Sandys skalieren durch die Kälte sehr gut, da die Temps sinken. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt einen Chiller zugelegt, mal schauen, was mein 2600k dann macht, weil 5,6GHz sind mir zu wenig
Und der maximale Multi muss ebenfalls nicht der Beste sein, bei mir läuft auch Multi 57, aber mit 56 erreiche ich mehr Takt. Werde nächste Woche noch mal mit Chiller nachtesten.


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

die "besten" meiner SB reagieren lediglich auf "Kaltwasser" - aber ich erreiche mit "Kälte" nicht mehr Takt wie unter Luft - einzig die Tatsache, das ich zimmertemperaturunabhängig bin lässt mich den Chiller benutzen ... 

Ich hab leider keine SB- CPU, die so wie bei Vaykir zur "Rakete" wird, wenn ich sie subzero betreibe.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juli 2011)

Nein, du hast dagegen CPUs die nicht mal Kälte brauchen um zur Rakete zu werden, was wirklich viel schlechter ist


----------



## RoccoESA (16. Juli 2011)

na, aber so'n kleiner "Nachbrenner", so mal 200MHz mehr, durch subzero Cooling wäre doch mal was  Oder wie bei Vaykir mal fast 400MHz


----------



## Moose83 (16. Juli 2011)

Hab Dachgeschoss, und dabei wenns gut läuft 25-30 Grad Wassertemp, und da sollte ich mit Chiller beim Takt noch was rauskitzeln können, wir werden sehen, was 4 Grad Wassertemp bewirken


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Juli 2011)

Was haste dir den für nen Chiller besorgt Moose ??

Uwe du ....


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

> Ich hab leider keine SB- CPU, die so wie bei Vaykir zur "Rakete" wird, wenn ich sie subzero betreibe.



das hast du aber schön gesagt 

morgen gehts nochmal unter den evaporator, vorausgesetzt mein rbenner geht wieder und kann ich mal langsam die modifizierten isos brennen....

und in 2 wochen gibts ne dice session. evtl werde ich sie dann mal mit -79° füttern.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was hat denn heuschnupfen mit katzen zu tun?^^


 
wegen dem katzenklo mit dem heu und das hat das iwie ausgelöst^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juli 2011)

HRHR,
leg ne decke in den korb und lass das heu weg. sowas fressen kühe 

boar ich dreh durch!
versuche seit 3 stunden mein kack brenner dazu zu überreden ne iso zu brennen.... geht net. das ding streikt einfach. sagt einfach, dass kein rohling im laufwerk liegt.

dann will ich das aufm benchtable versuchen.... geht auch net, keine treiber.

jetzt versuche ich die angepasste iso auf nen usb stick zu bekommen... krieg ich auch ent hin. ich schmeiss den kack hier gleich ausm fenster *schmoll*


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich leide mit dir  versuche seit heute  mittag um drei mein 2600K zu mehr als 5600 zuüberreden aber der will einfach net drecks ding


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juli 2011)

Ihr jungspunte, pennt ihr schon alle?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

in unserem alter ist man um die zeit auf achse, alter mann 

PS: kokü session dies wochenende fällt flach. mein brenner is im eimer und ich kann die modifizierten isos nicht brennen -.-


----------



## Moose83 (17. Juli 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Was haste dir den für nen Chiller besorgt Moose ??
> 
> Uwe du ....



Den hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkhler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Klteleistung) Durchlaufkhler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Klteleistung) 37007
Dazu Faber Castell Knetgummi und Armaflex von Baustelle, Kondenswasser ist also kein Problem


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Juli 2011)

Joa moose dann viel spaß , den hab ich auch hier aber bei ner Rt von 25°C siehste da keine 4°C WT


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. Juli 2011)

Was schafft er denn bei 25Rt als niedrigsten Wt wert ?


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Juli 2011)

Mit iso so 10°C , weniger hängt dann auch etwas von der masse im kreislauf ab , bei mir sind es ca. 20l aktuell. Davon 3L im Chiller , ca. 3L im Reserator (den nutz ich als AGB , Ist komplett mit Armaflex isoliert) 10 liter in ner Kühlbox und der rest ist auf nen Tripple radi & ca. 35m schlauch verteilt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juli 2011)

35m Schlauch? Du sitzt im Keller und das Ding hängt unterm Dach oder was


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

sollten bestimmt 3,5m heissen.

btw jungs, was ham die leute von benchbros denn da in die karte inner mitte alles drangebaut?

http://hwbot.org/image/626018.jpg


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Juli 2011)

[Projekt] resurrection of the zombie - GTX285 Lightning - Forum de Luxx

Da steht alles!


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

Was zum......? 

geniale idee, muss ich schon sagen... respekt an die jungens.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Juli 2011)

Die haben eine externe Stromversorgung im Stil von TiN oder auch Hipro gebaut.
Die Idee ist zwar nicht neu aber mit einer Lightning Karte gab es das wohl noch nicht (TiN schwört wohl nur auf Volterras ^^) und in einem deutschen Forum ebenso nicht


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Juli 2011)

Nein sind tatsächlich 35m   liegt alles in meinem kleinen Benchroom


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. Juli 2011)

Aber so "klein" kann der Benchraum nicht sein 35m sind schon ein Stück


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die haben eine externe Stromversorgung im Stil von TiN oder auch Hipro gebaut.
> Die Idee ist zwar nicht neu aber mit einer Lightning Karte gab es das wohl noch nicht (TiN schwört wohl nur auf Volterras ^^) und in einem deutschen Forum ebenso nicht


 
die verwenden die 16 phasen der lightning für die externe stromversorgung der zu benchenden grafikkarte. sowas muss man erstmal hinbekommen.
ok für diejenigen die das studiert haben warscheinlich keien große sache.


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Juli 2011)

Doch isser ,  9qm mehr platz hab ich hier atm. nicht aber die 35m sind ja nicht an einem stück sondern 30m (vom Chiller & zum chiller = 2x 15m ) der stand eigentlich im wohnzimmer und ist nun in meinen benchraum gewandert deswegen auch die langen schläuche 

Aber das ändert sich bald. Sobald ich endlich wieder genug kohle hab , werde ich mit matti zusammen einiges bei mir umbauen 

Die 30m sind XSPC Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm , kann ich nur empfehlen , sehr stabil & robust. (zu matti schiel ne du weißt was ich meine in punkto zusammen drücken)


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

Einer ne Idee, wie ich BSOD mit nummer 0x0000007B wegbekomme während der win installaiton.

habe jetzt doch 2 images testen können. kann auch von usb stick booten und die installation starten, aber weiter als da wo die datein kopiert werden (ganz am anfang wo noch blauer hintergrund ist mit weißer schrift) komme ich net. sobald er dann die installation richtig starten will kommt der o.g. BS...


----------



## TaPaKaH (17. Juli 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> [Projekt] resurrection of the zombie - GTX285 Lightning - Forum de Luxx
> 
> Da steht alles!


kann man alles einfacher machen - binnen die GPUs durch reball mit PCB von GTX275 Lightning.
Bin nicht sicher wie dieses Zombie-variant unter LN2 haltet.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Juli 2011)

Da müssen auf jeden Fall kürzere und dickere Kabel ran, ansonsten ist der Spannungsabfall viel zu groß.
Die Idee ist auch gut Sam aber zum GPU reballen und Löten braucht man auch eine spezielle Ausrüstung. Und so einen Zombie kann man ja für alle Karten benutzen bei denen die Spannungsversorgung zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juli 2011)

was ist nun wieder "GPU reballen"?


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. Juli 2011)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen aber so eine zombie zu löten würde ich mir nicht zu trauen


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Juli 2011)

gpu reballen - die alte GPU von der Karte löten und dann auf die Lötstellen die neue GPU drauf löten, also quasi wie in der fabrik wenn der CHip aufs board kommt


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Juli 2011)

GPUs werden über ein Ball Grid Array verlötet, um die GPUs zu wechseln muss man sie also ablöten und die "neue" GPU wieder auf die Lötstellen setzen und verlöten, geht aber wie schon gesagt nur mit Spezialwerkzeug.

@mAlkAv: Du hast sehr wahrscheinlich recht, unter LN2 haben sie die Karte soweit ich weiß ja noch nicht getestet. Aber alle die es bisher gemacht haben haben dann immer sehr kurze und dickere Kabel benutzt.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juli 2011)

> Aber alle die es bisher gemacht haben haben dann immer sehr kurze und dickere Kabel benutzt.


 
und wofür das nun wieder?
lange und dünne kabel zu instabil?


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal durch diese dickeren und kürzeren Kabel geht ne höhere Stromstärke und hat nen geringeren Widerstand. Dadurch wird es stabiler weil der Stromfluss konstanter ist. Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Juli 2011)

Genauso ist es. Man hat immer einen Spannungsabfall von der 'Spender'- zur Zielkarte und eine gewisse Stromwelligkeit. Wenn man zu wenige, lange oder dünne Kabel verwendet nimmt beides zu und es ist möglich dass solch eine Karte schon bei leichter 3D-Last abschmiert.
Nicht umsonst werden auf einer Grafikkarte viele Layer zur Stromversorgung zusammengefasst und die Wege möglichst kurz gehalten. Und selbst da merkt man schon einen Unterschied von 5cm Entfernung zwischen GPU und Schaltregler.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juli 2011)

Es wird heller in meinem Hirn


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Juli 2011)

War also mein Gedanke gar nicht so falsch


----------



## blackbolt (19. Juli 2011)

schöne ergebnisse mit der  Radeon HD 3850 Alex
1053Mhz unter Wasser ist schon ne Nummer


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Juli 2011)

Thx , da ginge noch was , nur die karte skaliert dann nicht mehr (1.65v).
Ram ist trotz das es Quimonda 1.0ns recht gut. und lief @ stock (2.05V).
Fehlt nur noch vantage & U. Heaven DX9 dann gehts weiter - Next please


----------



## RoccoESA (19. Juli 2011)

welche Grafik ist denn aktuell vergleichbar mit 'ner 8800GTS 520M (320MB)?


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

wie welche "grafik"? jedes DX10 spiel würde ich meinen 

oder meinste ne äquivalente grafikkarte?


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> welche Grafik ist denn aktuell vergleichbar mit 'ner 8800GTS 520M (320MB)?


 HD5670 würde ich meinen. Von Nvidia kommt am ehesten die GT440 mit GDDR5 dem nahe, ist aber ein Stück langsamer.


----------



## RoccoESA (19. Juli 2011)

@ Vaykir :

 Kasper verschluckt - wa  

natürlich meinte ich 'ne vergleichbare Grafikkarte ...

@ Masterchief

"muss" 'ne NV sein ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juli 2011)

Näher kommste nicht an das Leistungsniveau dran, wenns eine aus den letzten beiden Generationen sein soll. Alles andere sind Mobilities, ich glaub Notebooks meintest du nicht oder  Die GTS450 ist schon wieder viel schneller und sowas wie ne GT540/550 gibts nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> @ Vaykir :
> 
> Kasper verschluckt - wa
> 
> natürlich meinte ich 'ne vergleichbare Grafikkarte ...


 
nein, hab eben beim joggen nen lustigen stein geleckt


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Juli 2011)

So pl.9 in DE (Xtreme OC league ) erstmal gesichert 

Nen paar punkte mach ich heute noch damit es nicht langweilig wird . 
Jetzt wo matti wieder da ist und bald nen 2500k mit 5.7ghz hat


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss meine 580 doch mal kalt machen 

aber nen 5,7ghz 2500k is schonmal ordentlich.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juli 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

das sieh doch verlockend aus


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja das stimmt hab mir gerade schon mal ein msi p67 gd80 bestellt für nur 150euro


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2011)

@Vaykir

Ist eine echte Chance, wenn ich das Englsh da gerade richt verstanden habe, aber da wirst auch du mit deinem 5,77GHz 2600K keinen Stich sehen. Sorry, aber dafür sind zuviele 5,9er unterwegs, die da sicher auch hin wollen.

MFG


----------



## blackbolt (20. Juli 2011)

dank des uc benchs der jetzt zählt bin ich auf platz 90 der hardware master mit 1485 points


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @Vaykir
> 
> Ist eine echte Chance, wenn ich das Englsh da gerade richt verstanden habe, aber da wirst auch du mit deinem 5,77GHz 2600K keinen Stich sehen. Sorry, aber dafür sind zuviele 5,9er unterwegs, die da sicher auch hin wollen.
> 
> MFG


 
Dabei sein is ALLES! 

(mal ernsthaft: ich mach den ganzen OC kram nur weils mir voll spaß macht. ich muss da nicht ums biegen und brechen was gewinnen. außerdem hab ich das ja eh schonmal beim vorletzten msi contest  )


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2011)

Sehe gerade, dass der Multi auf x50 begrenzt ist, also machen wir doch Attacke 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch MSI Mainboard 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juli 2011)

kein thema 
in geil contest kann man eins pro stage gewinnen.

ATTACKEE!!!!!

oder gerade das Z68A-GD80 kaufen. kostet nur 190 euro


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Juli 2011)

Da kommt es mal wieder auf den bclk an und den RAM mal sehen was da so geht


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juli 2011)

also ram hab ich ziemlich guten, aber ich weis net, wie gut oder schlechte sich die cpu/blck aufm msi board machen.

ohne geilen ram stehste da jedenfalls weiter hinten auf den plätzen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja der RAM ist schon Ausschlaggebend bin gerade noch am suchen kannst einen empfehlen ?


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juli 2011)

empfehlen kann ich alle elpida hyper oder BBSE, aber ob du die noch irgendwo (bezahlbar) bekommst ist die frage. ansonsten kauf einfach nen dom gtx set was auf 2200 oder mehr spezifiziert ist.


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. Juli 2011)

Ok dank dir werde mich mal schnell auf die suche machen. Also suicidephoenix hatte mit dem p67gd80 nen recht hohen bclk darum hab ich mir auch dieses bestellt als kleiner tipp


----------



## mAlkAv (21. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> empfehlen kann ich alle elpida hyper oder BBSE, aber ob du die noch irgendwo (bezahlbar) bekommst ist die frage. ansonsten kauf einfach nen dom gtx set was auf 2200 oder mehr spezifiziert ist.



Also Dominator mit der Geschwindigkeit und Elpida Hyper wirst du wohl nur schwer finden und schon gar nicht zu einem akzeptablen Preis.
Und wenn sowieso PSC drauf sind kann man auch beruhigt andere RAMs nehmen, z.B. die G.Skill.

@crazzzy85
Ich hab noch ein Corsair Dominator Kit (DDR3-2000 8-8-8) mit Elpida Hyper das ich jetzt sowieso verkaufen wollte. Bei Interesse kannst du dich ja melden.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juli 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

von welchem tweak der wohl redet...


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. Juli 2011)

So morgen abend gehe ich das erste mal Subzero mit Dice erstes Setup zum Test Asus P5K mit E6550, und Samstag wenn alles geklappt hat M4E + I7 2600K bin mal gespannt ob alles heile bleibt


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juli 2011)

Hau rein. Viel erfolg.

Ich will endlich mein laufwerk wieder haben, sonst kann ich kein win installieren


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Danke werde es versuchen. Brenner sind doch nicht teuer hol doch einen neuen


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

warum soll ich mir nen neuen kaufen, wenn ich nächste woche nen neuen bekomme?
dann hab ich ja 2 von dem mist. außerdme kosten die auch noch 80€... sata und bluray wohlbemerkt


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Das du nächste Woche nen neuen bekommst habe ich nicht wirklich mit bekommen. Ok mit bluray usw da kosten Sie mehr bin von einen normalen dvd Brenner ausgegangen


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

ne is nen combolaufwerk. bin son multimedia fetischist. ich brauch den scheiss, wie nen junkie sein heroin. ohne scharfe bilder, regelmäßige kinobesuche und fetten sound geht bei mir auf dauer gar nix 

PS: ich will endlich benchen!!!!


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> von welchem tweak der wohl redet...



Stelaras war so frei das Vorgehen bei hwbot zu posten:

_"Open nvidia inspector and go to the elevated settings.  Then press the third button from the right "show unknown settings from nvidia predefined profiles".  Then you will see some more options available.  Search lower at the "unknown settings", there is an option "pre_d3d9_compatibility_bits". Just pull the arrow and select the "0x00000040 option"._


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

Jau, hab ich shcon in meine Tweaktabelle übernommen 

fehlt nur noch das dusselige laufwerk.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Ok verstehe... ich kann es auch kaum erwarten das ich endlich Feierabend habe und mein Dice holen kann


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

Holst du das persönlich irgendwo ab?
ich muss noch bis nächste woche warten. mein gpu dice pot vom bauer is auch noch net da 

aber dann gibts single stage aktion und superpi tweaks.
da springen wieder nen paar globals bei rum.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Ja hol ich selber ab. Bis in 3 Wochen hol ich ein gpu dice pot bei Roman der wohnt nicht weit von mir


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

olla lucker? naja die lieferanten von trockeneis-direkt.de sind gerade mal 100km von mir. wenn die da mit express schicken, dürfte ich kaum verluste haben.

kriegste auch den doubleimpact von roman?

gereade ne sms vom media markt bekommen: ich kann mein laufwerk wieder abholen. yeah  
am wochenende wird 2600k gebencht.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Ne glaub der double ist es nicht wenn ich mich nicht irre ist gpu only. Habe schon ein CPU pot von ihm der in den nächsten stunden eingeweiht wird. Der Dice Lieferant sind Ca.20km von mir also mit Auto ruckzuck und das Kilo für 1 Euro ist ok. Na dann kann es ja los gehen bei dir


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

joar dice an sich ist auch gar net so teuer, vorallem in großen mengen. das teure ist eigl der versand. 15€ für express halt.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Oha 15 Euro ist schon ne ecke wenn 25 für Dice und nochmal 15 versand na klasse... da kann ich ja glücklich sein das es bei mir in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2011)

funzt der Tweak nur bei einer GTX580 oder generell?

MFG


----------



## Don_Dan (22. Juli 2011)

Funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur mit Grafikkarten aus der Fermi-Generation.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juli 2011)

Muss ich mal mit meiner GTX570 probieren  XP heute schon drisch draufgemacht..


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juli 2011)

jau mein laufwerk ist auch endlich wieder heile, das heisst ich kann morgen das thai win2003 drauf machen.
morgen gibts punkte leute! *keksfreu*


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juli 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Muss ich mal mit meiner GTX570 probieren  XP heute schon drisch draufgemacht..



HI, mh, bringt aber nicht so viel wie zB. ein GB Board, ich hab sogar 0x00000080 versucht, es fehlen zum GB ca 5000 Punkte, gut könnte auch daran liegen das ich nur ein Asus Revo habe und der Speicher nur 1 zu 7 läuft.

im 2003/5 ist es auch etwas schneller, wiederum ist da auch das GB Board besser ( im AM3 sowieso) 
im 2006 ist der default Wert besser = 0 sogar etwas besser wie beim GB.

wird wohl sein, das die ganzen Einstellungen im Treiber (mit LOD)  mehr bringen, wie diese Einstellung.

Nun wie ist deine Erfahrung?

lg Matti


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juli 2011)

Am Mainboard dürfte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse hier zum Beispiel angucke, zumindest nicht 5000 Punkte.
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## blackbolt (23. Juli 2011)

habe ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juli 2011)

Chick, ich auch. Postmann war gerade da: Romans DoubleImpact ist angekommen.
Somit steht der Dice session nächstes wochenende nix mehr im wege.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Am Mainboard dürfte es aber eigentlich nicht liegen wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse hier zum Beispiel angucke, zumindest nicht 5000 Punkte.
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


 
mh, ich hab ein Revo kein Pro.
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

ich hatte zuvor min. 10 x den 2001 getestet/ Biosupdate / von 1202 auf 1302 brachte ca  3000 Punkte im 2001 
bios 1202 max ca 109000
bios 1302 max ca 112000 / mit _pre_d3d9_compatibility_bits auf 40 ca 113000_
zum vergleich das GB mit gleiches Win XP treiber usw, ausser der Ram Teiler.  --------soll der Ram so viel aus machen 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mir nächsten Monat auf jeden Fall eine GTX580 holen, mit dem Tweak kann ich mir die 285 sparen und gleich die Asus Direct Cu 580 holen


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, ich hab ein Revo kein Pro.
> Hardware  news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> ich hatte zuvor min. 10 x den 2001 getestet/ Biosupdate / von 1202 auf 1302 brachte ca  3000 Punkte im 2001
> ...




Ja, ich hab die Ergebnisse nur verlinkt weil es mal kein Maximus IV (Gene-Z) war, sondern eben ein Pro und ein Deluxe die auf ähnliche Ergebnisse kommen.

Der RAM kann doch niemals solch einen Unterschied ausmachen... vielleicht liegts ja am 1850 Beta BIOS


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juli 2011)

das beta bios 1850 hat jedenfalls den bugfix für den 3dmark2001 mit drinne schon.

@ moose
hol dir gleich die lightning.


----------



## Matti OC (23. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab die Ergebnisse nur verlinkt weil es mal kein Maximus IV (Gene-Z) war, sondern eben ein Pro und ein Deluxe die auf ähnliche Ergebnisse kommen.
> 
> Der RAM kann doch niemals solch einen Unterschied ausmachen... vielleicht liegts ja am 1850 Beta BIOS



Hi, nee der Ram kann es nicht sein, ich hab von Rocco die A-Data zum guten Preis bekommen, sie laufen auf dem Asus Revo 2220 MHz CL 7 
im 2001 brachte das aber nicht viel, lass es 500 Punkte sein 
Ich teste gleich mal mit den GB U3, mal sehn was da raus kommt.

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (24. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> das beta bios 1850 hat jedenfalls den bugfix für den 3dmark2001 mit drinne schon.
> 
> @ moose
> hol dir gleich die lightning.


 
Wieso? Ist die besser, dachte die Asus wäre die Beste Kommt ja eh nen Wasserkühler drauf.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juli 2011)

glaube das spielt keine rolle ob asus oder msi.
bei allen anderen benchmarks dominiert die lightning aber schon die ersten plätze. schau dich mal im bot um.

hab allerdings gerade nen weiteres komisches problem: und zwar läuft bei mir win7 über 1min schneller im superpi32m als mein abgespecktes xp (bei nem normalen is der unterscheid noch größer).
selbst das angebliche thai xp ist deutlich langsamer. hab ich irgendwas übersehen? bios settings sind die gleichen.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Juli 2011)

HI, ich hab das auch schon oft bemerkt, vllt kann Win 7 die Last auf alle Kerne besser verteilen.
lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Juli 2011)

Matti , das liegt daran das du bedingt durchs alter zu langsam bist 
Mal spaß beiseite.
Nen Falsch getweaktes und oft abgestürztes XP ist immer langsamer.  Normal liegen zwischen nem Gutem XP ( mit allen tweaks) und nem bis aufs nackte hemd getweaktem Vista/Win7 ca 3 - 10s. je nach cpu aber zu gunsten von XP und nicht Vista/win7 .


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juli 2011)

Ich war immer fest davon ausgegangen, dass XP immer schneller ist bei SuperPi.
Aber das der Unterschied doch so extrem groß ist. 
Immerhin habe ich auf meinem normalen Win7 den test gemacht, welches eigl ziemlich vollgemüllt ist.
selbst das win 2003 thai ist noch langsamer als das XP.
Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.

weis jetzt auch gar nicht mehr was ich noch tweaken soll. hab schon einiges getestet, aber xp kommt bei mir nichtmal ansatzweise an win7 ran.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. Juli 2011)

bei welcher zeit liegst du den (takt/zeit). und was benutzt du als HDD , Ne ssd??


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juli 2011)

also das system ist genau das aus meiner signatur. sprich, win7 ist auf der ssd. win xp und server 2003 sind auf ner hdd drauf.

getestet wird bei 4000mhz, ram bei 2133 (8-8-8-24-1T).

zeiten:

xp: 8min 51.890s
server 2003: 9min 29.937s
win7: 8min 19.741s

das einzige was im bios immer umgestellt wurde war der sata controller von ahci (win7) auf ide (xp und 2003).
ansonsten sind die einstellungen die gleichen.

brauche ich nach der xp inst vllt noch sp3 oder irgendwelche treiber?
eigl benche ich 2d nämlich immer mit dem frischen windows.


----------



## TaPaKaH (24. Juli 2011)

Muss an deinen XP legen, es kann nicht 32s langsamer als win7 sein.

Fur XP + 32M brauchst du keine Treiber oder sonstige software.

Hast du andere Grafikkarte probiert?


----------



## Vaykir (24. Juli 2011)

ne, aber warum sollte denn ne andere grafikkarte einfluss auf die geschwindigkeit des tests haben?


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

Vaykir , ich komm ganz easy auf 8min 9s bei 4ghz und ram auf 1866 Cl7-7-7-18 TRFC60 1T (2133 läuft leider bei mir kein 32m) da meine Hyper (MGH-E) in verbindung mit dem GB-UD4 nicht wollen  Alles andere geht aber bei dem takt.

PS: ich hab nen normales XP mit SP2 genommen maxmem auf 600 / den 2 kern zugewiesen , echtzeit & nen copy waza gemacht. ohne komm ich auf 8min 11 und das mit ner ollen 1TB platte mit 16MB cache & 5400UPM.
Mein win ist aber nicht mit Nlite bearbeitet.


----------



## TaPaKaH (25. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ne, aber warum sollte denn ne andere grafikkarte einfluss auf die geschwindigkeit des tests haben?


Alte GraKas (z.B. meine X300SE) ohne Treiber machen Grafik-Langsamkeiten, die SuperPi einflussen. Wenn Spi-16K braucht ~0.5s und kein ~0.1s dann du hast deinen Problemgrund gefunden.
Anderenfalls es liegt auf entweder Treiberprobleme (wie sieht dein Device Manager aus?) oder CPU settings (hast du alle C1/C6/... deaktiviert?).


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

@ freak
ich habe absolut keien tweaks verwendet, weil ich nur den unterschied zwischen den beiden OS wissen wollte. ich teste das ganze nachher mal mit einer xp vesion ohne nlite und sp3.
allerdings wäre das system dann mit 8min9s immernoch langsamer als mit win7.

@tapakah
spi16k braucht tatsächlich 0.5sek wenn ich das richtig in erinnering habe.
die kleinste grafikkarte, die ich habe, ist eine 7900 gt (die funzt eh nur im 2d) oder 8600 gts.
den device manager schaue ich mir nachher mal an und mache nen shot davon.
cpu settings sind alle auf performance (C1 etc alles aus), wäre aber egal, weil win7 die ja auch abbekommen würde.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Wie geht denn das wenn du mit Win 7 nur auf 8m19s kommst 
Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn jetzt drauf? Es war doch so gemeint, dass SPi mit einer alten Karte langsamer ist.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

ups falsch geschrieben 
das xp mit 8min9sek von freak wäre natürlich schneller.

es ist in *allen* fällen mit dem system unten aus meiner signatur gebencht worden.
nur das os war nen adneres, da ich die unterschiede sehen wollte.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber wenn es tatsächlich an der Grafikkarte liegen sollte, kann ein nicht installierter (Standard-)VGA-Treiber schonmal einen Unterschied ausmachen


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

hmm... naja muss ich nachher mal testen. aber eigl ist der standard vga treiber installiert, weil ich konnte auch ne höhere auflösung auswählen.
oder soll ich von vorn herein die 7900 GT nehmen?


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

Moin Vaykir die 8min .. sind mit standart vga treiber unter Xp gewesen


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

und nur 1,14V. das ist lecker.

wie gesagt: ich hab auf 4000 laufen und ram auf 2133 (8-8-8-24-1T) und bin fast eine minute langsamer.
teste nachher mal nen standard winxp.

hab allerdings noch vergessen auf luna umzustellen.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

wie gesagt ohne tweaks lag ich so bei 8min 11s. Schade das des olle GB board mit meinen rams da nicht will sonst würde da noch einiges gehn


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juli 2011)

Sinds tatsächlich nur 1,14V? Dachte das wird bei GB Boards immer noch falsch ausgelesen?


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

Nein das ist die VTT und falsch auch bei den GB boards wird das richtig ausgelesen (siehe Cpu-z 1.58 und 1.57.x) Nur das GB teil ist schlimmer wie jedes EVGA classi.  So was von zickig bäh das nervt mehr als wenn man mal die karte oder den ram zu hoch hat , da weiß man wenigstens woran man ist. Bei dem teil kann man sich alles aussuchen. ( Am besten ab und zu mitm hammer draufhauen , vllt. läuft es dann mal vernüftig).


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

Hoch lebe Asus 
das zickte bei mir bisher nur rum, wenn kack ram drin war.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

Dafür isses im 3DM01 aber auch total crap


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

Echt?

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

in den top10 1xgpu sind glaube 6 oder 7 asus boards, 4 oder 5 davon das maximus IV extreme.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, dann probier mal eine andere/ältere Karte 

Auf dem UD4 laufen leider oftmals Hyper nicht mit 10,67er Multi, bei mir auch nicht. Mit dem UD7 gehts eigentlich immer problemlos und UD5 auch schon besser


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Juli 2011)

Ja frag mal matti der kann dir nen ganzen roman drüber erzählen. Nur weil der rekord auf nem asus bei fast 6ghz gemacht wurde heißt das noch lange nicht das die schnell im 3dm01 sind. nen GB ist pro Mhz trotzdem etwas schneller. Grad in den subtests siehe CH da mach ich dir auch mit ner ati karte mal schnell ganz easy 580 fps unter 5.6ghz. 

Jo malk das betrifft  aber bei mir nur den 32m alles andere kann ich auch mit 1120+ auf ram fahren . Aber halt leider blos cl8-8-7-18  kein cl7. das mag des dämliche board mal garnicht. auch kein 1866 cl6-7-6. das ist sowas von zum brechen.


----------



## TaPaKaH (25. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Auf dem UD4 laufen leider oftmals Hyper nicht mit 10,67er Multi, bei mir auch nicht. Mit dem UD7 gehts eigentlich immer problemlos und UD5 auch schon besser


Ich denke es liegt mehr auf CPU als auf Board - mit UD3P ich habe keine Probleme mit 2x2Gb bis 1120 7-7-7 und 4x2Gb bis 1090 7-7-7.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Leider habe ich bis jetzt andere Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. machen müssen und es gibt ja doch viele Kollegen die mit Hyper z.B auf dem UD4 Probleme haben und mit dem UD7 läuft alles erste Sahne.
Aber SB weiß man manchmal sowieso nicht woran man ist. Bei dem einen läuft eine Kombination problemlos woanders gar nicht...


----------



## Moose83 (25. Juli 2011)

Das kann ich auch bestätigen, mein Sandy schafft eigentlich 5,5GHz im 06er, bei mir nur 5,4GHz Versteh mal einer die Teile, die sind zickig wie Frauen


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2011)

Ich brauch unbedingt was kaltes 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923755

Unter Wakü will ich die Spannung nicht zum benchen anlegen.

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juli 2011)

Komm nächstes WE zu mir und Vaykir


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

Jau wir bestellen 30kg Trockenfutter....äh -eis 

Jetzt werde ich erstmal eure tips versuchen.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich brauch unbedingt was kaltes
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> ...



Braucht deiner echt soviel Spannung? Ist ja extreme, komme mit knapp über 1,6V aus, aber egal ob WaKü oder Chiller, die Taktraten bleiben gleich. Teste doch mal mit Multi 55 und mehr BCLK


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Mein alter brauchte noch mehr (u.a. wegen starkem vdroop), musste aber auch mit LuKü auskommen ^^
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## OCPerformance (25. Juli 2011)

Die sorten der Sandy's sind schon irre einem ists egal ob kalt oder nicht der will nicht besser andere gehn mit kälte nochmal nen tick oder gutes Stück besser.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

1,7V unter luft? aber mich machen alle fertig weil ich nem q6600 1,8 unter wasser gebe... pff 


btw: hab immernoch das problem, dass xp und server 2003 über 30sek langsamer sind.
also hier is definitiv was total simples im busch.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

So kanns gehen  - mein Q6600 hat mit Trockeneis noch weniger Spannung gesehen.

Wie sieht denn nun der Geräte Manager aus? Vielleicht probierst du einfach mal ein unabgespecktes XP.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

hatte ja gerade auch unabgespeckt genommen. das ist nochmal 3sek langsamer.
also im egrätemanager sind ziemlich viele sachen gelb. darunter auch videocard und einige PCI komponenten und controller, sowie netzwerkadapter.

ich würde fast behaupten, das ist so langsam weil eben *keine *treiber installiert sind.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Juli 2011)

stell mal im bios alles unnötige ab, damit im gerätemanger gar nicht erst so viel gefunden wird. normal ist da nichts gelbes zu sehen, wenn du alles unnötige abschaltest. brauchst ja nur usb an board, sound, lan etc. alles aus. ansonsten ruhig mal den intel"chipsatz treiber" nehmen, der ist ja kein treiber und sollte auch einige gelben einträge entfernen


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

es *IST *alles aus 
hab nur netzwerk an, ansonsten ist das OC profil geladen.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Juli 2011)

Netzwerk kannste ebenfalls ausmachen, genauso alles Sinnlose Onboard, schalte immer Sound, Lan, esata, USB3 usw. aus


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2011)

Das liegt bei mir am Mobo. Auf einem UD4 nimmt der 0,5-0,75V weniger 
Dafür läuft mein RAM auf dem Mobo gut.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Netzwerk kannste ebenfalls ausmachen, genauso alles Sinnlose Onboard, schalte immer Sound, Lan, esata, USB3 usw. aus


 
wie ich schon sagte: es ist alles aus.
auch ohne netzwerkkarten sind die zeiten gleich kacke. ich installiere jetzt chipsatztreiber.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht mehr bei euch im Team bin, brauche ich mal einen Rat. Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen DirectCu und Lightning bei ner GTX580, welche ist besser unter Wasserkühlung


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

so freunde der hardware:
hab gerade nochmal nen standardrun gemacht. alles wo wie schon geschrieben: 4ghz, ram @ 2133 (8-8-8-21-1T).
win xp 8min54s (superpi.exe auf HDD)
win xp 8min17s (superpi.exe auf SSD)

kaum zu glauben aber wahr: die ssd verbessert die zeiten *DRASTISCH*!
das erklärt auch den unterscheid zu win7, welches auf ssd installiert ist.
denke werde wohl noch das getweakte xp testen und das auf der ssd mit drauf packen.
waren jetzt zwar nur 2s unterschied zu win7, aber endlich mal realistische vergleichswerte.


@moose
lightning, die hat nen paar phasen mehr.
aber wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben willst: ich hab ne DCII.
werde wohl zum studium alles verkaufen und nen lappi holen müssen


----------



## Moose83 (25. Juli 2011)

Verkaufst du innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2011)

Ich galube das ist fast egal. Den "Unterschied" wirst du erst bei maximaler Leistung unter LN2 erfahren 
Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass unter "Normalbedingungen" die EVGA ein Geheimtipp sein soll.

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Verkaufst du innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen


 
kann sein. die karte kommt warscheinlich am wochenende unter dice.
werde allerdings keine hardmods machen.

ne 5870 lightning ist allerdings auch aufm weg zu mir.
hach is das alles doof 

mit getweaktem xp nochmal 0,5s rausgeholt.


----------



## Turrican (25. Juli 2011)

@Vaykir

hast du den largesystemcache eingeschaltet? ohne dem suckt die spi 32m zeit.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

kp, da es xp ist, denke ich mal, dass die deaktiviert ist. ans feintuning gehts morgen.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2011)

Normal ist das aber nicht mit den Festplatten, entweder mit deiner HD stimmt was nicht oder SuperPi hat nen Knacks, wobei das wohl die gleiche .exe war?


----------



## Moose83 (26. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kann sein. die karte kommt warscheinlich am wochenende unter dice.
> werde allerdings keine hardmods machen.
> 
> ne 5870 lightning ist allerdings auch aufm weg zu mir.
> ...



Melde dich mal bei mir per PM in den nächsten 2 Wochen ich kaufe in 3 Wochen eh eine, also warum nicht gleich deine nehmen


----------



## marcus_T (26. Juli 2011)

hey

ich suche eine 2600K die im vantage mit 5500 - 5600 durch läuft.
hab im luxx einen suche thread. oder PMt mal fleißig, wennz geht alle auf einmal 

@ *Vaykir* 
 hast du nun raus bekommen wie man bewertet oder soll ich dir ein pcgh forum howto zu kommen lassen


----------



## Moose83 (26. Juli 2011)

Willst jetzt wieder benchen oder wie Da suche ich glatt mit, einen, der 5,8GHz unter WaKü schafft

P.S. ich habe dich schon überholt in der Liga, bin jetzt 5.


----------



## marcus_T (26. Juli 2011)

egal. schick besser was gutes rüber und wenn du grad dabei bist Ram mit elpidia chips 7-7-7-22@2000 max 1,68 brauch ich auch.
ich mach euch alle flach


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juli 2011)

> Melde dich mal bei mir per PM in den nächsten 2 Wochen ich kaufe in 3 Wochen eh eine, also warum nicht gleich deine nehmen


 
alles klar, wird gemacht.



> ich suche eine 2600K die im vantage mit 5500 - 5600 durch läuft.


 
hab ich einen  oder besser gesagt: deinen alten 
weis allerdings noch net ob ich den verkaufe.



> hast du nun raus bekommen wie man bewertet oder soll ich dir ein pcgh forum howto zu kommen lassen


 
nö, denke mal das liegt an chrome. funktioniert so gut wie nie und extra deswegen nen anderen browser zu nehmen is mir zu blöde.




> Normal ist das aber nicht mit den Festplatten, entweder mit deiner HD stimmt was nicht oder SuperPi hat nen Knacks, wobei das wohl die gleiche .exe war?


 
tja die hdd ist auch ne verdammt alte mit nur 5400rpm. komisch isses trotzdem. und es war sogar dieselbe exe.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juli 2011)

Gibts nen neues MIVE Bios:

1902 Bios - official beta bios provide a "Xtreme Tweaking" option for 3D01 on the BIOS
Link: http://theoverclocker.it/ASUS3D01/3D01-2.rar

hier mal was von kingpincooling:
Maximus 4 Extreme BIOSes - Page 23 - kingpincooling.com

wie man sieht, eine *deutliche* leistungssteigerung!


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juli 2011)

Hammer! Perfekt, das muss unbedingt drauf bis zum WE 

PS: Wegen dem Auto usw. geb ich dir heute abend bescheid, das muss abgesprochen sein..

Edit: Wegen der OC Challenge im Moment auf HWBot, hast du noch ne funktionierende 8800GTX mit vMod? Meine 2te hat leider den Geist aufgegeben (kurzschluss beim LÜFTER und schon ist die Karte kaputt...), da könnten wir doch sicherlich noch was machen.
Rekord im Vantage liegt momentan bei 17700, 2x8800GTX@648/1080@air, das haben meine auch geschafft.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juli 2011)

hab 2x 8800 gtx. mod bisher nur bei einer, aber dafür FULL mit ocp.

sag heute abend auf jeden fall bescheid, ich muss das dice bestellen.

PS: ich muss eh noch bei 2 challanges mitmachen. und zwar dem GEIl contest und dem neuen mit den MOA 2011 Qualifier


----------



## RoccoESA (26. Juli 2011)

bevor nachher wieder gemault wird - ich hab jede Menge WaKü- Gedöhns über und würde das gerne "im Team" unterbringen - wer also etwas braucht ...


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe die Welt nichtmehr. Mein 26K (Krüppel) geht besser unter Wasser als mit KoKü


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juli 2011)

ja is ja meistens so Ü50. eigl mögen die kein kälte, aber gibt halt ausnahmen.
meiner rennt gerade bei -45°C. herlich. das erste mal in meinem leben, dass ich die windows logo animation nicht zuende sehe


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2011)

Meine Kokü geht auf -52° der das von meinen CPU,s vertragen kann ist mein E84er und mein 98X
Meinem 26K werde ich wohl eine Heizung einbauen müssen


----------



## Vaykir (26. Juli 2011)

hmm bei mir kackt gerade immer turboV ab, wenn ich blck um nur 0.1 erhöhe... wasn das wieder fürn mist -.-
naja immerhin 5700mhz boot


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn schon bescheuert, dann möchte ich es sein.
Ich kühle mir gerade meine Wakü mit meiner KoKü runter. In 20 Jahren, wird man mich dafür aufhängen


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juli 2011)

Hast du schon geguckt, was mit dem 980X an Takt geht mit ner Kokü obendrauf? 

PS: 2 Leute, 2 Tage 3D benchen, 15 oder 30kg Dice? Karten sind nicht so die Stromfresser.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2011)

Kommt darauf an wieviele Stunden eure Tage haben 
Ich würde 30Kg nehmen.

500g pro Stunde benchen kann man sicherlich rechnen bei Mittelklasse Karten.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Juli 2011)

ich kann dir sagen. 30 kg dice reichen bei 3 systemen und nur für cpu für ca. 10-12 stunden benchen. nimm lieber 30kg, weil lieber was zum getränke kühlen haben als irgendwann nichts mehr zu haben


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Juli 2011)

30kg wären besser. So hat man immer Reserven und kann auch lustige Dicebilder machen 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hast du schon geguckt, was mit dem 980X an Takt geht mit ner Kokü obendrauf?
> 
> PS: 2 Leute, 2 Tage 3D benchen, 15 oder 30kg Dice? Karten sind nicht so die Stromfresser.


Bei meinem 98X war das von 4,985 auf 5,44 gewesen. Was immer noch viel zuwenig war


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2011)

Mit wieviel Vcore Georg ?

Meiner macht 5,5 unter Dice mit 1,6v


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2011)

Mario, das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich hatte es mir nicht abgespeichert weil es zuwenig Ghz. waren.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juli 2011)

Naja, wird werden auch noch nen Thread aufmachen, aber die 2 Tage kann man rechnen ab Samstagmittag bis Sonntagabend, die Nacht auf jeden Fall mit genug Schlaf  Also doch lieber 30?


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2011)

Besser ja. Bekommt ihr es geliefert? Da kann auch gerne mal etwas weniger drin sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ja, ist allerdings nicht so weit weg wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Fragst du am besten mal Vaykir


----------



## mAlkAv (27. Juli 2011)

Passt schon. Wenn der Transport nicht lange dauert und der Lieferant in Ordnung ist wirds da keine Probleme geben.

Ich habe mal 6,5kg anstelle von bestellten 10kg bekommen und das auch noch in einer viel zu großen Box, die war für 20-30kg gedacht


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Juli 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die Welt nichtmehr. Mein 26K (Krüppel) geht besser unter Wasser als mit KoKü



Hab ne sb die muss ich kalt machen sonst brennt die ab. mit chiller bekomme ich 5,7ghz vali und ab -10grad geht die sb 5,74ghz durch alle Tests. Hat da wohl irgendwie eine taktwall. der cb liegt bei -90grad. Von -10 bis -90 gibt es weder eine Takt Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung .


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

So ich mal wieder.

1. alles klar, werde ich 30kg bestellen (von trockeneis-direkt.de. die sind nur knappe 100km entfernt)

2. thread werde ich gleich eröffnen und heute abend dann nen paar bilder reinstellen von meiner vorbereitung

3. hab gestern herausgefunden dass meine cpu zwar immernoch auf den 5780mhz rennt, aber der blck limitiert. hatte den unter luft auf 109,2 mhz aber untr kokü schafft er nichtmal 107,8mhz. das ist extrem frustrierend ...  werde nachher mal schaun, ob sich da bei wasser noch was ändert.

4. also nikki ich weis ja net wie du stromhungrig defnierst, aber meine gtx 580 wird uns das dice bestimmt sehr fix unter den fingern weglutschen  was meinst ihr: muss ich die 580 für dice noch extra hardmodden oder reicht der softbios mod für 1,2V?

PS: gibts eigl nen spezielles 3d winxp? ich würde sonst mit standard nehmen.


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn die 580gtx (ich schätze mal Direct cu2) unter dice kommt brauchst du zumindest einen Cbb Mod (Cbb liegt meist bei -55 bis -70grad) wenn du schon dabei bis wurde ich gleich den ocp und RAM Mod machen. Vpll bringt denke ich erst bei ln2 was. Mit coldslow BIOS und smartdoctor gehen dann 1,6v vcore


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

Ist das dies hier: ASUS GTX 580 Direct CU II VGPU / OCP / CBB Mods - AwardFabrik - Forum ?

wenn ich alles das auf dem bild mache, dürfte das reichen, oder? wobei ich 1,6V bei dice schon echt heftig finde.
oder wäre das doch ok?

das "shot XX resistor" kann ich ja auch einfach per lötzinn überbrücken oder sogar per schalter.
oder CBB mod ist ja auch relativ leicht.

edit:
halt denkfehler, der widerstand muss weg  wenn ich überbrücke hab ich ja 0Ohm drauf. klassischer fail...


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Juli 2011)

Brauchst nur ocp und CBB mod vom ersten bild. Das Add 0,4V würde ich weglassen.
Für den CBB und ocp mod brauchst du keinen schalter, kannst so die karte ja auch mit stock betreiben. 
Für Dice würde ich max 1,3- 1,35V (kommt auf den pot an) geben nicht das du in den plus bereich wieder kommst


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

Hab den DoubleImpact von Roman.

Aber wie komme ich dann auf 1,35V?

Ah, das steht unten weiter von Boris... irgendwie Poti verlöten.
wird dann die spannungsregulierung per software automatisch umgangen?

PS: "short" heisst doch in diesem fall "entfernen", oder?


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Juli 2011)

Kannst du doch auch über Software machen...
Link steht bei uns im Thread


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

> PS: "short" heisst doch in diesem fall "entfernen", oder?


 
respektive "verringern".
wie habt ihr das gemacht? widerstand komplett raus oder nen anderen drübergelötet?



> Kannst du doch auch über Software machen...
> Link steht bei uns im Thread


 
und du bist wer?^^


----------



## blackbolt (27. Juli 2011)

so die kätzchen sind jetzt fit genug(alle leben noch) und urlaub habe ich auch endlich

dadurch kam ich die letzten tage auch wieder zum benchen
habe 30 ergebnisse hochgeladen(Pentium E5400,Pentium E6500,Celeron E1200mit ner menge tpp fürs team

bin mittlerweile auf Platz 88 der Hardwaremaster

mfg stefan


----------



## fuzz3l (27. Juli 2011)

Hast du dir Beiträge in dem von dir verlinkten Thread bei der AwardFabrik angeschaut? 
Da hat dernettemann einen Link ins kingpincooling gepostet wo ein Tool für die DCU II gepostet wurde 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Hast du dir Beiträge in dem von dir verlinkten Thread bei der AwardFabrik angeschaut?
> Da hat dernettemann einen Link ins kingpincooling gepostet wo ein Tool für die DCU II gepostet wurde
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



jau hab ich gesehen. wusste aber nicht, dass man da stufenlos regeln kann. dachte der macht stock voltage ODER volle 1,6V.


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Juli 2011)

Short heißt kurzschliesen. remove heißt enfernen 

hier kannst du den modifizierten Smart Doctor downloaden. 

smart doktor for extreme oc - kingpincooling.com


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juli 2011)

Leute was für ein Tag heute wieder... Da ist die erste Session noch zwei Tage entfernt und dann macht mir erstmal mein M4E den Abflug  Wollte mal Max Mem Takt ausprobieren für die OC Challenge, also alle Module raus, 1,725V eingestellt und *fump* kam nur noch Rauch vom Board und kein Lebenszeichen...
Hab erstmal alles ausgebaut, irgendwas war definitiv durchgeschmort (es roch auch nicht unbedingt appetitlich), konnte aber keine Schäden am Board entdecken.. An meinem Ram aber auch nicht. Board brachte aber kein Bild mehr, habe mich 4 Stunden lang auf den Kopf gestellt, keine Chance.
Jetzt eben hab ichs wieder in mein Gehäuse eingebaut (vorher offen), so letzte Chance, und dann funktioniert es auf einmal wieder ^^ Hoffe nur dass mein Ram es auch überlebt hat. Schon sehr merkwürdige Sache.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns komisch riecht, ist dir definitiv was abgeraucht, ist mir am WE mit der 8800GTS passiert, ein SpaWa hat gebrannt mit kleiner Flamme Vorher hat er noch kurz ein Rauchzeichen gegeben, um dann Feuer zu fangen


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Short heißt kurzschliesen. remove heißt enfernen


 
also doch "überbrücken" mit nem draht oder einfach lötzinn drüberballern.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAA supa... will ich gerade Dice bestellen, funzt die seite net.
bei Trockeneis-direkt.de muss man die versand- und rechnungsadresse angeben und speichern. wenn ich auf "speichern" klicke schmeisst er mich zurück auf den loginscreen.
das kann ich beliebig oft wiederholen. so eine ******** man!

und wenn ich was bestellen will und "in warenkorb" klicke kommt nen neues fenster mit irgendwelchen hyroglyphen, die keine sau erkennen kann. ....
ich dreh gleich voll durch hier.


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juli 2011)

nutz doch mal firefox(gibts auch portable ohne installtion) statt chrome. vlt. liegt es ja am browser


----------



## Vaykir (27. Juli 2011)

so bestellt.... meine güte, was nen abbruch!
musste erst IE9 rauskramen in der 32bit version... IIIHHH!


edit:
die frau inna apotheke fragt, wie hoch die konzentration von isopropanol sein soll.
habt ihr da ne ahnung?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2011)

100% bzw 99%

Ansonsten bilden sich Klumpen


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juli 2011)

Oder wir benutzen meinen (stinkenden) Ethylalkohol^^


----------



## derNetteMann (27. Juli 2011)

Aceton ist das beste für dice und man bekommt es für ein paar Euro im Baumarkt.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juli 2011)

Des konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen :

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 

Oldschool FTW ^^

Schade mit ner 580er oder 2 stk wäre noch gut was gegangen , vorausgesetzt die cpu macht noch mehr takt


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

Danke Leute.



> Aceton ist das beste für dice und man bekommt es für ein paar Euro im Baumarkt.


 
hmm da gucke ich erstmal ob mein opa das hat.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juli 2011)

Du kannst Brennspiritus nehmen das benutze ich auch, 1 Liter für 2€. Gibts auch bei rossman und co


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Du kannst Brennspiritus nehmen das benutze ich auch, 1 Liter für 2€. Gibts auch bei rossman und co



ja den bringt doch masterchief schon mit. Ethylalkohol ist doch spiritus. deswegen stinkt das zeug ja auch so


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich rieche das nur wenns am Anfang allein im Pot ist... denke mal nicht das Aceton nach Veilchen riecht ^^
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei anderen ist, aber von dem Brennspiritus muss praktisch fast nichts nachkippen, das reicht ewig...


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

Hört sich gut an 

Gerade festgestellt, dass mit GTX 580 kaum punkte abfallen unter dice 
da brauchste echt schon LN2 um da sammeln zu können.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juli 2011)

Naja für ganzen oben reicht das natürlich nicht aber ich denke ~5 global points mehr sollten da schon in den GPU Benchmarks drin sein im Vergleich zu LuKü/WaKü


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

es werden wohl etwas mehr sein, da ich gtx 580 noch gar nix gebencht hab


----------



## derNetteMann (28. Juli 2011)

@ Vaykir mit deiner SB und einer 580gtx sollte im 01er richtig gut was gehen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

ja, wenn man tweaken könne  hab gestern probe gemacht unter wasser. 1340 fps im nature ohne tweaks un falsches bios und ohne oc.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juli 2011)

Aber besonders mit dem M4E hoffe ich da auch auf Punkte. Tweak BIOS sollte doch sicherlich einiges bringen, dann noch den Inspector Tweak und alles ist in Butter


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

joar aber hab erfahren, dass das 190x bios wohl exdtrem viel ram spannung braucht.
laut erfahrungen von 1,66V auf 1,71V.
da können wir auch beim alten bleiben. werde ich nachher mal nen test run unter xp und wasser machen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juli 2011)

Aber die anderen BIOS haben keine Extreme Tweaking Option für den 01er.. Da brauchen wir auch nicht anfangen den zu benchen


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

doch, sergman ausm freeocen board hat die biose getestet. sollen wohl fast kein unterschied machen. aber ich werde die gleich eh alle 3 testen


----------



## Moose83 (28. Juli 2011)

Da lob ich mir doch mein UD7 für den 01er Da brauch ich nicht viel machen, außer CPU hochtakten+Ram Und Vaykir, deine 580 brauch ich nicht mehr, hab gestern eine andere angeboten bekommen, ebenfalls eine DirectCu


----------



## derNetteMann (28. Juli 2011)

Moose hau blos ab mit deinem Gigaschrott board 

@Vaykir, Bei hyper chips muss man auch schonmal 1,8V geben um richtig straffe timings zu fahren


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2011)

Sind 1,8V sind schon ein bissel heftig für SB? 

MFG


----------



## derNetteMann (28. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne keine Rams die 1120+ 7-7-6-20 unter 1,75V machen und das sind schon extrem selektierte.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Juli 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Moose hau blos ab mit deinem Gigaschrott board
> 
> @Vaykir, Bei hyper chips muss man auch schonmal 1,8V geben um richtig straffe timings zu fahren



Dafür sterben die nicht wie Fliegen


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

Mein board lebt auch noch 
ist halt nen tiger 

@ nettes männecken
meinste echt so viel spannung drauf?
hab nen 120mm lüfter drüber um fein ein wenig luftikus zu machen. vllt lege ich morgen etwas dice drauf und gucke nochmal. evtl kann ich doch noch was beim geil callenge reissen.


----------



## fuzz3l (28. Juli 2011)

Die Hyper sollten das ohne Probleme abkönnen...
Hatte auf meinen auch schon 1,85v drauf und die leben immer noch und gehen auch noch so gut wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

ich hab keine angst um meinen ram, sonden um meine cpu! -.-


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

ach nochwas: ich kann den nvidia inspector unter xp nicht starten. weis einer warum? da kommt irgend ne fehlermeldung von wegen fehler bla. ok klicken zum beenden.

treiber ist 275.33 32 bit.

hier der fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sn@ke (28. Juli 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Die Hyper sollten das ohne Probleme abkönnen...
> Hatte auf meinen auch schon 1,85v drauf und die leben immer noch und gehen auch noch so gut wie am ersten Tag



Wehe du sagst noch mal was über meine Voltsettings 

Ne Leute über 1.75V riskiert ihr nicht nur den tot des Rams, sondern auch noch die der CPU!

Würde das echt keinem empfehlen, ihr wisst ja ich gebe auch volle Pulle aber irgendwo hörts auch auf


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ach nochwas: ich kann den nvidia inspector unter xp nicht starten. weis einer warum? da kommt irgend ne fehlermeldung von wegen fehler bla. ok klicken zum beenden.
> 
> treiber ist 275.33 32 bit.
> 
> ...


 
netframework fail .....


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juli 2011)

Vaykir , versuch es mal mit netframework 2.0 das sollte helfen.
Ihr seid ja vornehm 1.85v auf hypern 
Meine liefen öfters auch mit 2.06 -2.09v und leben schon ne ganze weile (glaube knapp 2jahre müssten das jetzt sein)  und das war aufm i7 (kein SB) da würde ich auch net über 1.9v gehn wenn der kalt ist. Bringt aufm GB UD4 eh nix da läuft kein Cl7 über 1000.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Juli 2011)

mit netframework 4.0 kommt xp offensichtlich nicht klar. versuche seit geschlagenen 3 stunden (!!!) dienen kack inspector zum laufen zu kriegen, nur damit ich den scheiss tweak für den noch bescheuerteren 3dmark2001se benutzen kann. dabei läuft der mistige benchmark bei mir eh total für die tonne. (ja ich fluche schnell!!!)


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Juli 2011)

versuch mal lieber 2.0 statt 4.0. und der 01er ist doch der schönste von allen 3DMarks ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juli 2011)

Genau lippo 01 und am3 (in der reihenfolge)


----------



## Moose83 (28. Juli 2011)

Am 01er habe ich seit Sandy auch Spaß In Form von Punkten kommt da jetzt jede Menge rum.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. Juli 2011)

So jetzt ham wir 20p in der Legacy Leisure: AquaMark V2.1 competition 
Schade stage 5 geht net (ist atm verbuggt , kein upload möglich).


----------



## derNetteMann (29. Juli 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe du sagst noch mal was über meine Voltsettings
> 
> Ne Leute über 1.75V riskiert ihr nicht nur den tot des Rams, sondern auch noch die der CPU!
> 
> Würde das echt keinem empfehlen, ihr wisst ja ich gebe auch volle Pulle aber irgendwo hörts auch auf



Bei Wasser gebe ich auch net mehr als 1,70v aber wenn die CPU kalt ist geht das schon.

RAM spannung ist nicht so schlimm wie Vtt Spannung 

@ vaykir du brauchst den NVIDIA Inspektor net nur für den 01er


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> @ vaykir du brauchst den NVIDIA Inspektor net nur für den 01er



wofür denn noch? (außer fürs takten der gpu)
weitere tweaks mit dem ding sind mir nicht bekannt. kannst mir auch gerne ne pn schreiben, wenns geheim ist 

bekomme ich mit dem eigl auch den LOD eingestellt oder muss ich dafür zwingend den riva tuner drauf machen?

PS: erster durchlauf ohne tweaks bei 5200mhz und 1125 ram (@ 8-8-8-21-1T) ergaben nur lächerliche 104k ....
ich glaube zum tweaken tauge ich echt nix.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2011)

Na komm, ich hab selbst ohne Mod BIOS und Inspector mit meiner GTX570 schon 112k geschafft ^^ (5293 CPU, 1080 Ram)


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

da siehste mal wie kacke ich bin was win einstellen und tweaken angeht...


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2011)

Naja - ich hab wirklich überhaupt nichts gemacht bei dem Run  Win XP drauf, 01er, nen Run gemacht und fertig^^ Würd ich dir auch mal empfehlen


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

damit habe ich unter 100k 

edit:
wie hoch war die 570 getaktet?
meine nur stock bei 782/10xx


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
980/1075, auf 750/950 waren es aber auch immerhin schon 108k.. Liegts vllt am Treiber?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

hab den neuesten drauf. 275.33.
naja aber die erhöhung + deine 100mhz mehr könnte schon  passen. schaun wir morgen mal.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2011)

Für den 01er lieber den 266.58 benutzen 
Gibt übrigens auch schon nen 280.19 Beta, den könnte man mal für den 11er oder so testen..


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

werde ich nachher sofort (warm) testen.
muss warscheinlich eh noch min 2-3 stunden in tweaken investieren.

die frage ist ja eigl. ob sich die 3dmark2001se tweaks positiv, gar nciht oder negativ auf die restlichen xp benchmarks auswirken.


----------



## RoccoESA (29. Juli 2011)

ich hab hier schon wieder ein für mich unerklärliches Phänomen
Beim Einstellen der Speichertimings werden diese nicht übernommen ...

1600MHz @ x-x-7-15-1T bootet normal, wird aber mit x-x-8-15-1T ausgelesen
1600MHz @ x-8-x-15-1T bootet normal, wird aber mit x-9-x-15-1T ausgelesen
1866MHz @ x-10-10-24-1T bootet normal, wird aber mit x-11-11-24-1T ausgelesen (x-10-9-24-1T funktioniert)

ausgelesen mit CPU-Z/ Aida/ SiSoft ...

Hat da wer 'ne Idee zu?

Tante Edit:

ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution (B3 - alle BIOS) - Kingston Genesys PnP 1600MHz - div. BS


----------



## Vaykir (29. Juli 2011)

kp, aber ich weis, dass das neue 1902er bios fürs MIVE übelste schrott ist.
das kommt morgen erstmal wieder unter, damit stürzt echt alles nur ab. oder es lag am kondenswasser


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Juli 2011)

Hab schonmal angefangen, meine 8800GT+GTS zu isolieren, befindet ihr das so für in Ordnung (für Dice)?


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich verwende immer nur Armaflex auf der Rückseite zwischen Karte und Backplate. Aber geht so auf jeden Fall wie du es gemacht hast.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Juli 2011)

Okay, danke, war heute halt erst 30 Knetradiergummis kaufen und hab kein Arma da^^ Bin einfach diesem Tut gefolgt (mehr oder weniger): http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f138/how-richtig-isolieren-benchbros-612785.html


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2011)

Sag ja es geht auf jeden Fall  Jeder hat eben seine eigene Methode zu isolieren


----------



## Moose83 (30. Juli 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab schonmal angefangen, meine 8800GT+GTS zu isolieren, befindet ihr das so für in Ordnung (für Dice)?



Sieht ja fast so aus, wie bei mir Außer, das es eine GTX ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juli 2011)

jau das reicht auf jeden fall so. armaflex hab ich zur genüge hier (danke roman^^). 
ich baue gerade meine gtx 580 um. cbb mod und ocp mod drauf machen.
muss ich da wenn ich den ocp mod für die phasen mache, die phasen auch kühlen?
die ham ja standard so ne rippenkühlung vorne drauf und hinten halt die backplate.
vermute aber, dass das pcb so kalt wird, dass das wohl nicht nötig ist.

@ nikki
komma ausm quark und tanz an, sonst hab ich das dice gleich allein alle gemacht 
udn bring ne jacke für heute abend mit. auf terasse wirds kalt ^^


edit:
hab übrigends bilder und ergebnisse im session thread hochgeladen (link inna signatur).
platz 2 im aquamark


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> @ nikki
> komma ausm quark und tanz an, sonst hab ich das dice gleich allein alle gemacht
> udn bring ne jacke für heute abend mit. auf terasse wirds kalt ^^


Musste grade noch mit nem 5 Tonnen Gespann über die Kuhdörfer hier in den nächsten größeren Ort zum Wiegen fürn Urlaub^^ Das dauert seine Zeit  Jetzt warte ich noch auf das Gelbe Männchen von der Post und dann fahr ich los.. Kannst natürlich schonmal anfangen^^


----------



## Vaykir (30. Juli 2011)

alles klar. bin gerade am gtx 580 modden. dice ist noch genug da. sind nur 3kg sublimitiert über nacht (wenns überhaupt so viel war).


----------



## blackbolt (30. Juli 2011)

wie man sieht ist mein Pentium D925 doch noch so scharf wie immerhatte ja gedacht er wäre kaputt
6312.05 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                 6312 MHz                                Pentium 4 'D' 925             

1.                                      20sec 625ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                 6228.3 MHz                Pentium 4 'D' 925             
hab alle mit LN2 geschlageneinfach nur geil

mfg


----------



## Ü50 (30. Juli 2011)

Super Ergebniss


----------



## Matti OC (30. Juli 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wie man sieht ist mein Pentium D925 doch noch so scharf wie immerhatte ja gedacht er wäre kaputt
> 6312.05 mhz
> 
> 
> ...


 
HI, wie jetzt, mit der alten Vapochill, dass Teil kühlt noch wie am ersten Tag 
hammer score 

lg Matti


----------



## 8ykrid (31. Juli 2011)

well done!


----------



## Matti OC (31. Juli 2011)

HI,
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
 9.*619.60*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vaykir
10.*610.00*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Freakezoit
11.*609.80*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Matti OC

Vaykir fette Punkte gemacht  jetzt liegen wir alle dicht zusammen

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Juli 2011)

Fette Scores 

Da sieht man mal wieder was man mit einer guten CPU alles anstellen kann bei rev4 
Weiter so

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI,
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 9.*619.60*
> 
> ...


 

hab gerade die ligthning drauf.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Juli 2011)

Dann unbedingt mal den Am3 durchballern


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hab gerade die ligthning drauf.


 
und es stellt sich gerade raus, dass sie ziemlich schitte is.
1200 ram nur und 1150 core. 

da lief meine alte R5870 ja unter wasser besser -.-


----------



## Matti OC (31. Juli 2011)

Hi, Ü50 versuch mal einen alten Treiber bei der 7800 GTX, dann sollte viel mehr Score raus kommen 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

413900 im am3.... fail 
da hat meine 6850 ja mehr gemacht...

puh... anderer treiber = 30000 punkte mehr oO

PS: die session ist zuende, werde gleich nach und nach mein thread ergänzen.


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

Da hab ich dir gestern auch schonmal was geschrieb, vor allem deine 8800GT Score´s sind mies, dank 275 Treiber. Da solltest du mal 197.45 testen, nur so als Tip


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

zu spät jetzt. die dice schachtel liegt mit der öffnung nach unten aufm rasen 

außerdem gabs fast 350 punkte mit nur 16 submissions.

... und jetzt will ich LN2. SOFORT!


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI,
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 9.*619.60*
> 
> ...


 

das kontrollier lieber nochmal 

Member of the month. WOOHOO!
[hwbot=pc_games_hardware]teammembers[/hwbot]

edit:
hupsi, doppelpost -.-


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

Macht doch nix, jedoch solltest du dich dann vor der nächsten Session erstmal mit Treibern beschäftigen, das macht verdammt viel aus Was ist eigentlich mit Masterchief, wo sind seine Ergebnisse


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Juli 2011)

So, ich bin auch wieder da, Session war aber absoluter Fail von meiner Seite..


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

Wieso, was passiert? Meine erste mit dem Chiller war auch fail, 8800GTS320 zerissen, weil das Multimeter runter gefallen ist, und 8800GTS640 ist mir Ramfehlern ausgestiegen


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Wieso, was passiert? Meine erste mit dem Chiller war auch fail, 8800GTS320 zerissen, weil das Multimeter runter gefallen ist, und 8800GTS640 ist mir Ramfehlern ausgestiegen


 
ich würdes mal aufn pot schieben.
das erste mal 7 stunden benchen und am ende rausgefungen, dass kein kontatkt zur gpu bestannd und heute war der wurm drin. karte ist ständig ausgestiegen.
war echter mist und mir tuts auch echt leid, dass es so gekommen ist. nächste mal gehts mit ln2 weiter. dann holen wa die richtigen dicken punkte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Juli 2011)

8800GTS 640 war von Anfang an defekt (kein Bild, auch ohne Kühler)
Auf der 8800GTS 512 saß der Pot so schlecht, dass ich das Kunststück vollbracht habe, mit Dice im Plusbereich zu benchen und gerade so meine Resultate zu erreichen, die ich auch schon unter Luft hatte
Die 2900XT machte einen Bench mit und spackte dann nur noch rum.
Und ich hab mein eSata Kabel bei Vaykir liegenlassen..
Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich noch gemacht, indem ich meine GTX570 unter Luft nachgebencht habe


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte auch schon viele Sessions ohne ein einziges Ergebnis  Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen und beim nächsten Mal erneut Probieren


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

Genau, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser


----------



## blackbolt (31. Juli 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> außerdem gabs fast 350 punkte mit nur 16 submissions.


 
Tolle Ergebnisse 
immer weiter so


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

jau dein kabel is hier. schick mir mal deine addy noch per PN, dann hau ich das nächste woche per post raus.
denn ich ziehe bald nach aachen


----------



## Ü50 (31. Juli 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, Ü50 versuch mal einen alten Treiber bei der 7800 GTX, dann sollte viel mehr Score raus kommen
> 
> lg Matti


 
Ich habe 80.er und 90.er ausprobiert wurde nicht besser.


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

Nimm mal 197.45 für 03-06 und 169.21 für 01er. Oder teste mal den 169.21 im 03er bis 06er Hat bei mir geholfen, schau mal auf meine Ergebnisse im Bot mit ner 7950GT

Siehe z.B. hier:ttp://hwbot.org/submission/2183225_moose83_3dmark03_geforce_7950_gt_34575_marks


----------



## mAlkAv (31. Juli 2011)

Im 3DM01 auf jeden Fall 160.21; 3DM05 mit FW 178.xx und Vista/Ser08/Win7, AM3 auch mit FW 178.xx aber XP 

Wegen 3DM01 kann ich dir auch eine PN schicken wegen Reihenfolge und LOD Settings - muss hier noch irgendwo meine Zettel haben.


----------



## Vaykir (31. Juli 2011)

der 2001SE gehört verbrannt und gevierteilt.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Juli 2011)

Habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber dann hast du dich nur nicht richtig mit beschäftigt 
Klingt hart, aber der Bench braucht immer seine Vorbereitungszeit

MFG


----------



## mAlkAv (31. Juli 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber dann hast du dich nur nicht richtig mit beschäftigt
> Klingt hart, aber der Bench braucht immer seine Vorbereitungszeit



+1
Und genau das macht den Reiz aus. Natürlich kann man auch für anderen 3Marks ausgiebig testen aber falls man es nicht macht, rächt sich das bei weitem nichts so stark


----------



## Moose83 (31. Juli 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Im 3DM01 auf jeden Fall 160.21; 3DM05 mit FW 178.xx und Vista/Ser08/Win7, AM3 auch mit FW 178.xx aber XP
> 
> Wegen 3DM01 kann ich dir auch eine PN schicken wegen Reihenfolge und LOD Settings - muss hier noch irgendwo meine Zettel haben.



Da haste nen Dreher drin, 169.21 für 01er, bei mir war der aber auch bei den anderen 3DMarks der schnellste, musste halt testen Und unterschiedliche LOD testen, meine lief am besten mit 15


----------



## mAlkAv (31. Juli 2011)

Jupp, 0 und 9 liegen zu dicht beisammen auf der Tastatur, 160.21 gibts ja gar nicht 
Außer im 3DM01 und AM3 kann man bei den Karten einfach das LOD auf 15, das stimmt  Aber im Aquamark sind die 178er Treiber tatsächlich schneller bei Geforce-7 Karten.


----------



## Moose83 (1. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> der 2001SE gehört verbrannt und gevierteilt.



Ich finde den langsam geil, jeder Test ein anderer Takt und Lod, das ist benchen. Den 01er finde ich am fordensten von allen, zeitlich nimmt der bei mir immer die meiste Zeit weg, gibt aber dafür fette Punkte


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

wääh...ne 
gerade mit der gtx 580 hab ich da dem rechner die widerlichsten verwünschungen entgegengeworfen. das bios 1902 lief einfach nur unter aller sau. ram musste nen teiler tiefer, sonst startete der rechner gar nicht, cpu musste ich über 100mhz runter setzten und dann kamen auch noch mit tweaks über 3000 punkte weniger raus als mit dem 1850er bios ohne tweaks.
für sowas hab ich einfach nicht die geduld, erst recht, wenn hinter mir in einer kiste die euros nur so weg schmelzen. deswegen hies es dies wochenende auch: durchhauen was geht und nicht ums tweaken kümmern.
wenn ich auf ner session bin wo ich mir keine gedanken um ln2 oder dice nachschub machen muss, ist das was anderes. dann teste ich auch schonmal etwas mehr. mal davan abgesehen habe ich total vergessen mich um treiber zu kümmern 

aber siehste ja was bei rum gekommen ist: platz 2 im team, platz 7 deutschlandweit und platz 78 weltweit.
hab auch schlagartig die lust am benchen verloren irgendwie. man braucht einfach nur kälte, ne geile cpu, ne fette karte die globals abspuckt und dann ohne groß nachdenken benchen. so nach dem motto stumpf ist trumpf.
da bald mein studium anfängt, werde ich wohl kaum noch zeit dafür haben... evtl seht ihr schon bald nen 2600K der mit 5700mht durch alle benchmarks geht (außer 3dmark11, da sind "nur" 5550 drin  )

naja heute abend werde ich erstmal noch nen paar bilder hochladen.


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

Update des Bench Session Threads vom Wochenende:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...erchief79-und-vaykir-today-3.html#post3272925


----------



## mAlkAv (1. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wääh...ne
> gerade mit der gtx 580 hab ich da dem rechner die widerlichsten verwünschungen entgegengeworfen. das bios 1902 lief einfach nur unter aller sau. ram musste nen teiler tiefer, sonst startete der rechner gar nicht, cpu musste ich über 100mhz runter setzten und dann kamen auch noch mit tweaks über 3000 punkte weniger raus als mit dem 1850er bios ohne tweaks.
> für sowas hab ich einfach nicht die geduld, erst recht, wenn hinter mir in einer kiste die euros nur so weg schmelzen. deswegen hies es dies wochenende auch: durchhauen was geht und nicht ums tweaken kümmern.
> wenn ich auf ner session bin wo ich mir keine gedanken um ln2 oder dice nachschub machen muss, ist das was anderes. dann teste ich auch schonmal etwas mehr. mal davan abgesehen habe ich total vergessen mich um treiber zu kümmern


 
Das macht man ja auch vorher und nicht erst wenn schon Trockeneis/LN2 da ist. Alles andere ergibt auch keinen Sinn. Bei Hwbot gibt es viele Ergebnisse die genauso entstanden sind, aber wenn ich mit LuKü/WaKü optimiere sind oftmals mehr Punkte drin - und das kostet kein Geld.
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast: einfach eine teure Karte kaufen und auf den "Benchmark" Button klicken kann jeder.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. August 2011)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Aber wie du schon gesagt hast: einfach eine teure Karte kaufen und auf den "Benchmark" Button klicken kann jeder.


Was Vaykirs Idealvorstellung vom Benchen entspricht


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

Und durch das Gesetz der universellen Schweinerei hat das sogar funktioniert.
Also "verdient" hab ich meiner Ansicht nach die Punkte nicht, weil das war echt zu einfach, auch wenns Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Matti OC (1. August 2011)

Hi, Vaykir, du solltest mehr HW Punkte machen, da kannst du noch viel raus holen und vllt Platz eins im Team belegen 


*Hardware Points*

                Hardware points are awarded for achieving a good hardware score  in a specific benchmark. E.g. the 2nd fastest 2600K in SuperPi. *The list  is limited to your top 20 submissions*,* which contribute to your league  rank*.     

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

platz 1 bekomme ich aber nur durch globals. hardwarepoints sind ja nur für die ersten 20 ergebnisse.
und da war ich mit der cpu schon reichlich am ende


----------



## Freakezoit (1. August 2011)

Masterchief  hast post


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

jetzt erzählt mir mal, wie ich 58 bilder der bench session in einen beitrag bekomme?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. August 2011)

Album anlegen, und dann alle rein damit


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

super idee!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Masterchief  hast post


 Ebenso


----------



## Matti OC (1. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> platz 1 bekomme ich aber nur durch globals. hardwarepoints sind ja nur für die ersten 20 ergebnisse.
> und da war ich mit der cpu schon reichlich am ende


 
Hi, grade bei deinen HW Punkte schaut es nicht doll aus, um das zuverbessern, suche nach Grakas die viele Punkte bringen. 
Für den 2001 kauf dir mal lieber ein GB, da reicht auch schon das UD3 , dann hast du da auch mal da Fan

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (1. August 2011)

@ matti

jau ich hab hier z.b. noch 2 8800 gts liegen. evtl baue ich mir noch nen adapter für die singlestage, aber dann fehlen mir ja die 5700 mhz auf der cpu... hach. egal. läuft net weg. warte ich erstmal nen halbes jahr, wenn semesterferien sind.
für hardwarepunkte wären mir deshalb cpus lieber. am besten 775.
hab z.b. noch kein E6600 und q6600 drinne.

@all
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/52050-vaykir-albums-dice-bench-session-juli-2011-4610.html

hier das album mit bilder der session. viel spaß beim gucken und kommentieren.


----------



## blackbolt (2. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> @ matti
> 
> jau ich hab hier z.b. noch 2 8800 gts liegen. evtl baue ich mir noch nen adapter für die singlestage, aber dann fehlen mir ja die 5700 mhz auf der cpu... hach. egal. läuft net weg. warte ich erstmal nen halbes jahr, wenn semesterferien sind.
> für hardwarepunkte wären mir deshalb cpus lieber. am besten 775.
> ...


 
tolle bilder
cpu points sind aufjeden stabiler als gpu points
ich verlieren nur max 1punkt pro monat von den besten cpu ergebnisssen wenn überhaubt
diesen monat waren es 1,3 points und davon waren es 0,9points die ich bei den grakas verloren habe
und mein bestes ergebniss sind ja auch nur 20,6 points mit dem C2DE6300 im superpi


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2011)

puh, die globals purzeln aber wie sau 
positiv an der sache ist aber, dass neue leute, die weniger punkte hochladen, das eigene ergebnis "verbessern".
so bleibt der platz, trotz sinkender punkte gleich.

wie bekomme ich eigl so ne (verwaschene) hwbot signatur?


----------



## Turrican (3. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich eigl so ne (verwaschene) hwbot signatur?


 derzeit gar nicht, das sind noch die alten von rev 3. 
in rev 4 werden die neuen sigs aber bald wiedereingeführt.


----------



## 8ykrid (3. August 2011)

servus alle miteinander. Kurze Frage bevor ich im MP poste, hat jemand interresse an einem Gigabyte iRam? Macht 120/120MB/s lesen/schreibend. sieht neuwertig aus. Mit OVP.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. August 2011)

Schreibe bitte bitte Lippokratis mal an, der sucht schon lange!

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> derzeit gar nicht, das sind noch die alten von rev 3.
> in rev 4 werden die neuen sigs aber bald wiedereingeführt.


 
dankeschön!


edit:
wie kann ich nochmal bei hwbot neu berechnen lassen?
mir fehlen wieder 2 erfolge.


----------



## Turrican (3. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dankeschön!
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


 meinst du mit "erfolge" die achievements? die funzen leider auch noch nicht alle.


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

ja meine ich. die "reached top 200" und "reached top 100" fehlen mir, obwohl ich schon fast top 50 bin.
ich konnte da mal irgendwo neuberechnen lassen, aber find den button net wieder.

Es gibt jetzt AS SSD bei hwbot:
http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/as_ssd_benchmark/

hoffe er unterteilt das in raid und non raid.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. August 2011)

Oh interessant.
Das mit den Achievements finde ich auch recht dumm, ich war z.B. mal Platz 9 in der Enthusiast League, und habe das "Reached Top 10" Achievement nicht bekommen. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht mehr in den Top 10. Das heißt, wenn mir die Erfolge zugerechnet werden, dürfte dieses fehlen und ich darf mich wieder in die Top10 kämpfen, oder?


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

theoretisch stimmt das.


----------



## blackbolt (4. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Oh interessant.
> Das mit den Achievements finde ich auch recht dumm, ich war z.B. mal Platz 9 in der Enthusiast League, und habe das "Reached Top 10" Achievement nicht bekommen. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht mehr in den Top 10. Das heißt, wenn mir die Erfolge zugerechnet werden, dürfte dieses fehlen und ich darf mich wieder in die Top10 kämpfen, oder?


 
nee die werden gezählt aber zu einem späteren zeitpunkt bekommt man sie halt erst
alle Achievements die du erworben hast wirst du auch bekommen
war bei mir auch so


----------



## Turrican (4. August 2011)

ja, die kann dir eh keiner mehr nehmen. 
hoffentlich werden die achivementes bald "repariert", mir fehlen auch einige.


----------



## Matti OC (4. August 2011)

Hi, komisch fast 300 Punkte in der Teamwertung verloren 

lg Matti


----------



## mAlkAv (4. August 2011)

Seit wann denn? Wenns über Nacht war stimmt definitiv etwas nicht mit Hwbot 


Wer noch RAM mit Elpida Hyper MGN-E sucht, kann mal in den Marktplatz gucken - ich verkaufe gerade ein Kit Dominator 2000C8


----------



## Matti OC (4. August 2011)

HI, jetzt sind es schon fast 700 Punkte, etwas krass ist das schon, .........

lg Matti

edit:  marcus_T ist weg, die ganzen TPP müssen jetzt neu berechnet werden..........


----------



## Freakezoit (4. August 2011)

Malk der ram ist gekauft , Nabend alter mann


----------



## blackbolt (5. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> edit:  marcus_T ist weg, die ganzen TPP müssen jetzt neu berechnet werden..........


 
er hätte ja wenigsten bescheid geben können das er das team verlässt
und jetzt ist auch der schöne vorsprung weg den wir uns erarbeitet haben


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

Wieso? Seinen tollen 2600K hat er doch hier gelassen. Hrhr 

Man ich habe jetzt schon wieder Bock auf Dice/LN2 3D Benchen... Das wird ja langsam zur Sucht.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. August 2011)

Tja...aus dem Kreisel kommst du nun nichtmehr raus


----------



## mAlkAv (5. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Malk der ram ist gekauft , Nabend alter mann








blackbolt schrieb:


> er hätte ja wenigsten bescheid geben können das er das team verlässt
> und jetzt ist auch der schöne vorsprung weg den wir uns erarbeitet haben


 
Schön ist es nicht aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass er das schon vor einer Weile angekündigt hat.


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Wieso? Seinen tollen 2600K hat er doch hier gelassen. Hrhr
> 
> Man ich habe jetzt schon wieder Bock auf Dice/LN2 3D Benchen... Das wird ja langsam zur Sucht.


 
Willkommen bei den anonymen Benchern  Möchtest du dich uns öffnen?


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Tja...aus dem Kreisel kommst du nun nichtmehr raus


 
hab ich auch gar nicht vor 

irgend nen extremes (manche nennen es auch verfreakt) hobby braucht man ja.


@ roman
Nein, noch nicht


----------



## 8ykrid (5. August 2011)

wo/wie kann ich denn den SSD Benchmark hochladen? unersubmit score ist nix aufgeführt


----------



## blackbolt (5. August 2011)

also ich kann aufjeden sagen das ich von benchen härtere adrenalin kicks bekomme als vom paintball spielen


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also ich kann aufjeden sagen das ich von benchen härtere adrenalin kicks bekomme als vom paintball spielen


 
aber nur unter LN2, obwohl DICE auch schon nicht schlecht war.
spaß macht es auf jeden fall.




> wo/wie kann ich denn den SSD Benchmark hochladen? unter submit score ist nix aufgeführt



stimmt.
du musst einfach rechts auf submit gehen, dann irgend nen benchmark auswählen und dann oben im pull down menü ganz unten as ssd auswählen.


----------



## blackbolt (5. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> aber nur unter LN2, obwohl DICE auch schon nicht schlecht war.
> spaß macht es auf jeden fall.


 
muss nicht unbedingt ln2 oder dice sein 
wenn ich nee cpu über 5 ghz(oder 100% overclocking) bombe habe ich schon recht heftige adrenalin ausschüttungen

das is auch das was ich vermisse wenn ich mal nen paar tage nix benche
freue mich schon tierisch auf meine erste dice season
 muss mal schauen diesen monat wird wohl nix drauß aber spätestens nächsten monat auf jeden fall


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

Hey trier wäre gar nicht so weit von aachen. vllt können wa da was zusammen organisieren.


----------



## Ü50 (5. August 2011)

Dann liege ich genau zwischen euch.


----------



## blackbolt (5. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Hey trier wäre gar nicht so weit von aachen. vllt können wa da was zusammen organisieren.


 
genau so sehe ich das auch wenn was läuft biste natürlich gerne gesehen Ü50


----------



## Vaykir (6. August 2011)

Ja geile sache, evtl bekommen wir sogar noch etwas vorm studium hin. aber nix überstürtzen 
ham alle zeit der welt.


----------



## theLamer (6. August 2011)

Gerade noch einen 5625B443 35626126 A3037 geschnappt (Celeron 352 SL96P (C1)). Hoffe, dass ich damit irgendwie auf die Spuren von Alriin / Splave treten zu können. Sprich 7,5 GHz+


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2011)

So..heute auch fleißig gewesen.
8800 GT, 8800 GTS (320MB) und 8800 GTS (640MB) gemodded. Dann kanns die Woche losgehen 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

dice oder ln2?


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2011)

Viel besser.....Luft


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Viel besser.....Luft


 
gammel... das voll langweilig!
aber ok, ich mache mit.

6850 cyclone @ accelero extreme 5870 
kp warum das ding passt, aber die kühlung is sau geil.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2011)

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen:

Kokü: lasse ich gearde bauen
Dice: Mache ich mir gerade gedanken um einen Termin

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

die kokü von patrick?

dice ist echt klasse. aber nimm dir zeit. bereite alles vorher vor, damit du kein dice verlierst.
pot drauf, voll machen und los gehts.

PS: nimm keine billige thermoskanne, die könnte implodieren, so wie bei mir


----------



## Icke&Er (7. August 2011)

Ist dann meine ca. 5-6 Session, also keine Sorge das wäre da fertig ^^
Genau..wird eine von Patrick, also im Grunde so wie deine. 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2011)

dann haste nix falsch gemacht.
ich überlege auch, ob ich vorm studium nochmal ne runde mit 20kg mache.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2011)

Was kann ich einer 8800 GT (512MB) so an Spannung verpassen unter Luft?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2011)

Standardkühler oder etwas besseres?

Der Referenzkühler ist ja mit der Standardspannung meist schon am Ende.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2011)

Ist ein Accelero drauf und die bleibt bei 830MHz und 1,25-1,29V bei 50°C 
Dachte so an 1,35V sollte man geben können oder?

EDIT: Ab wann sollte ich einen OCP und OVP MOD machen?

MFG


----------



## derNetteMann (8. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Accelero drauf und die bleibt bei 830MHz und 1,25-1,29V bei 50°C
> Dachte so an 1,35V sollte man geben können oder?
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann sollte ich einen OCP und OVP MOD machen?
> ...



Mehr als 1,35v wurde ich nicht geben. Ocp setzt bei den Karten unterschiedlich ein. Denke mal das es bei dir schon bringen könnte. Ovp setzt bei den Karten wenn ich mich richtig entsinne bei ~1,7V ein


----------



## Moose83 (8. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ist ein Accelero drauf und die bleibt bei 830MHz und 1,25-1,29V bei 50°C
> Dachte so an 1,35V sollte man geben können oder?
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann sollte ich einen OCP und OVP MOD machen?
> ...



OCP ist bei der Karte Pflicht, bei rund 1,35V und hohem Takt ist sonst Schluß, gerade erst bei mir erlebt Ich bin bis 1,4V Load, aber mit nem Chiller, danach hat sie nicht mehr skaliert, bei Luft denke ich mal maximal 1,3V.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2011)

Also OCP muss ich jetzt machen...geht manchmal einfach aus.  Normal sollte die das aber packen 
Naja muss ich nochmal ran, aber 359k im AM3 habsche schonmal so. 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

8800 GT ging bei mir @ 1,4V aus. mit ocp hab ich noch keine ende erreicht.
unter luft hatte ich 830mhz core bei 1,5V (stock cooler... jaja ich weis, is viel, bla).
unter dice (ebenfalls 1,5V) bin ich auf 1026 mhz gekommen.

ocp is richtige beschissene fummelarbeit. viel spaß dabei


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2011)

Haste mal nen Link dazu?
So brauch ich nicht suchen und weis, dass der auch funzt 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

klar: GeForce 8800 GS/GT/GTS Voltmods | techPowerUp

nimm die 1,2kohm, oder so gering wie möglich.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. August 2011)

Hö er soll den bestehenden Wiederstand von 1.2Kohm verringern , also nen 20K nehmen parallel löten und Verringern.
Oder die org. ablöten und nen passenden variablen einlöten .


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

einfach nen 1,2kohm oben drüber löten.


----------



## Freakezoit (8. August 2011)

jup aber nicht geringer als 1.2Kohm , steht extra bei techpowerup. Weil A kein praktischer nutzen vorhanden & b sind die für das Balancing der Outputs (VGPU Phasen ) verantwortlich.

( lower resistance only interferes with this function but yields no practical gains.)

Hab den mod selber schon bei ner 8800GTS 320MB gemacht die lief dann 783 auf der Gpu (1.5v) mitm stockkühler 

PS: Vaykir hat masterchief79 den 2600K an dich nun verschickt ??


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. August 2011)

Ja  Ist laut PN heute eingetroffen.


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

> PS: Vaykir hat masterchief79 den 2600K an dich nun verschickt ??





> Ja  Ist laut PN heute eingetroffen.



Korrekt. Morgen wird das ding aufgeschnallt und angetaut. dann wird sie sich der kokü beugen müssen 
aber nikki, wenn das ding geht, ist ja klar was du brauchst: patrickclouds Vapovision II (hab ich mir gerade ausgedacht  )

@ freak
hab den ocp mod auf allen gt, gts und gtx drauf. ohne den brauchste gar nix benchen


----------



## Freakezoit (8. August 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir mal , aber teste dan auch noch unter wakü. Hatte gestern mit matti 2 Cpu`s getestet 1x 2500k der lief mit wakü grad so 5.2ghz bei 1.6v+ (115er batch)  , & einen 2600k mit 116er batch beide liefen unter SS kacke aber letzter lief mit wakü sehr gut 5560 mit 2 kernen und ca. 1.61v


----------



## Vaykir (8. August 2011)

jo mal gucken, wie ich starte.
meiner macht bei 1,6V gerade mal 5300er boot 
und wenn man bedenkt, dass der unter kokü fast 5800 macht, gebe ich nix mehr auf die 2600k. die machen einfach was sie wollen 
kälte hin oder her. spannung hin oder her. morgen wissen wir woran es lag. entweder kälte oder spannungsproblem.


----------



## sn@ke (9. August 2011)

Man muss echt Glück haben einen guten zu erwischen, bei 30 St. hatte ich gerade mal 2 die über 5600 MHz gingen.
Der Rest waren fast nur Krücken, einer wollte sogar nicht mehr als Multi 36 machen


----------



## Moose83 (9. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Hö er soll den bestehenden Wiederstand von 1.2Kohm verringern , also nen 20K nehmen parallel löten und Verringern.
> Oder die org. ablöten und nen passenden variablen einlöten .



Falsch, einfach einen Widerstand von 1,2k parallel dazu löten, sodas da dann ein Widerstand von rund 650 Ohm entsteht, das mit dem 20k brauchste nicht. Und Zeit einplanen, die wirst du brauchen Dann stellste 1,5V und über 800/2000 GPU/Shader ein, dann weiste, ob der Mod geht, kommen Artefakte, funktioniert der OCP nicht oder nicht richtig


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2011)

Braucht noch wer GPU Pots?  Habe noch 3 hier die ich zum reinen Materialpreis abgeben würde. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

Hinweis:

Die DoubleImpact sind echt genial.

PS: aber die GTX 580 zieht das dice trotzdem raus wie nix


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2011)

Davon habe ich noch 2 die weg müssen


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

Für SLI bestimmt geil, wenn das Board denn mitmacht.

So, bin mal den neuen 2600K testen.


----------



## theLamer (9. August 2011)

GPU-Pots - Vollkupfer+Masse? Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben mit Preisvorstellung und den Daten vom Pot, ich denk drüber nach. Thx


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

die dinger sind vollkupfer und sau schwer 
knappe 3kg.

PS: die cpu von masterchief79 startet mit 5500mhz ohne probleme bei -44°C.


----------



## theLamer (9. August 2011)

ich hab auch grad die Kokü am Laufen - seit langem mal wieder. Aber eher oldschool, Athlon 64


----------



## Freakezoit (9. August 2011)

Vaykir , das ist meine alte  
Habsch ihm doch gesagt das die in ordnung ist 

So maximus Gene-z lüpt auch mit meinen MGH-E`s 7-8-7-20 1T 2133mhz


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

5600 macht er kein bootup mehr. egal ob 56er multi oder 55x102.
teste jetzt noch max takt. morgen dann mit wasser.


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> GPU-Pots - Vollkupfer+Masse? Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben mit Preisvorstellung und den Daten vom Pot, ich denk drüber nach. Thx


 
Sie haben Post 

@ Alex: Du nocht auch noch nen Pot? *gg*


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

So Vali mit 5544 MHz.
An der CPU liegts jedenfalls nicht. Mit welcher Kühlung hast du die CPU getestet, freak?


----------



## Freakezoit (9. August 2011)

Roman wenn du mir nen 6ghz SB gibst gerne, der 2500K von mir sieht leider nur 5.2Ghz XD
Mal spaß beiseite , ich muss erstmal schauen wie ich des demnächst mache , entweder wieder nen 2600k & ne SS , oder halt anders .
Ich melde mich bei dir deswegen nochmal Roman.


@ Vaykir: max war bei mir so 554x mhz mit gechilltem wasser. ( 10 - 15°C , geht auch mit 16-17°C aber der wird unter last dann zu warm (06/ vantage)

Morgen früh schau ich erstmal ob des geld von MasterChief79 endlich da ist für die Cpu , bin leider nochnet dazu gekommen die woche.


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

joar also unter SS macht er auch nicht mehr. evtl reicht da schon wasser dann.
aber das gucke ich morgen. hab allerdings atm auch 1,7V drauf.

wprime 1024M bei 5500mhz geht jedenfalls.


----------



## Freakezoit (9. August 2011)

Oky nen wprime habsch mit dem nie gemacht zumindest keinen 1024m


----------



## Vaykir (9. August 2011)

dauert ja nur 144sek 
hab ihnjetzt unter wasser.

5500 bootup mit 1,585V geht nicht mehr.
da fehlt wohl spannung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. August 2011)

Danke nochmal dass du sie testest  Wäre schön wenn du auch ein paar Tests wie Prime machen würdest, á la 5GHz 4C/8T usw. 5500 müssens 24/7 nicht sein ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (10. August 2011)

So  :


Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Elpida Hyper FTW  (auch wenn die Cpu fürn popo ist  )

Board hat leider auch den Details.txt bug aber dafür gibtes nen gut funktionierenden fix  

Öhm masterchief du planst doch net im ernst den 2600k mit 5ghz 24/7 laufen zu lassen oder ??
Da würd ich dich glatt für Bekloppt erklären ^^
Und das soll was heißen!


----------



## OCPerformance (10. August 2011)

Klasse die laufen echt gut. Wieviel Saft musstest du geben?

[Edit]

Grad gesehn 1,77 Volt. Heftig.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. August 2011)

Na das war nur testweise so hoch.

Dafür das des nen 140€ board ist , endlich mal nen lichtblick in Punkto Hyper`s + SB^^


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal dass du sie testest  Wäre schön wenn du auch ein paar Tests wie Prime machen würdest, á la 5GHz 4C/8T usw. 5500 müssens 24/7 nicht sein ^^



willst die spannung für 5ghz in wprime1024m wissen, oder was soll ich da noch testen?
5500mhz @ kokü macht er ja schon mit.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Ihr seit ja wirklich echte Nerds wenn ich das jetzt mal so sagen darf

Ich würd emich sowas echt nicht zutrauen! Da hätte ihc echt angst das mir die CPU, Graka etc. abkokelt
Aber Respekt Leute! 

LG streetjumper16


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

Nerds in deinen Augen, Freaks in den Augen anderer 

Da hat jeder so seine Definition.

Was hälst du denn von "Experten des Fachbereiches Hardware" ? 

Hört viel besser an und beschreibt das gleiche  (Frauen, die den ganzen Tag ein Pferd pflegen, reiten und füttern sind ja auch keine Freaks *hrhr*)


PS: abkokeln tut die erst, wenn man es übertreibt oder (wie ich gestern) versucht den rechner ohne Kühlung hochzufahren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Nerds in deinen Augen, Freaks in den Augen anderer
> 
> Da hat jeder so seine Definition.
> 
> ...




Ich hab meiner CPU mal knappe 1,7V gegeben (1,65V + 0,03V Vdropp) und das unter Luft 
Ich dachte nur hoffentlich knallts nicht

Aber es lief doch alles klatt 

Edit: Ich meine ja Freaks  Hab nur das word vertauscht


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

kp, was amd cpus aushalten, oder welche vid sie haben.



> Edit: Ich meine ja Freaks  Hab nur das word vertauscht


 
hä?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kp, was amd cpus aushalten, oder welche vid sie haben.
> 
> 
> 
> hä?




Der 1090T hat ne TDP von 125 Watt! 

Ja ich weiß auch nicht! War noch nicht schlafen Weiß selbst grade nicht was ich gemeint habe


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

die TDP ist uninteressant. die VID wäre wichtig, also mit wie viel spannung die cpu standard läuft.
tdp erhöht sich dann ja automatisch von alleine.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> die TDP ist uninteressant. die VID wäre wichtig, also mit wie viel spannung die cpu standard läuft.
> tdp erhöht sich dann ja automatisch von alleine.




Standart sind beim 1090T 1,325V !


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

Im Bot liegen die Spannungen so um 1,6V.
1,7V unter Luft sind jedenfalls mutig, aber meines erachtenst nicht tötlich (zum mindest was Idle angeht).
Belasten würde ich die CPU bei 1,7V jedoch nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal im Bot gucken, wie viel Spannung die Kollegen da so geben.
> 1,7V unter Luft sind jedenfalls mutig, aber meines erachtenst nicht tötlich (zum mindest was Idle angeht).



Also SuperPI hat er durch gemacht! Ich hatte echt Angst das mir das Teil um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

1,7V für 4500.... junge du machst sachen!
sei froh, dass LLC aktiv und nur 1,656V anlagen 

aber die aussage treffen 



> Ich würd emich sowas echt nicht zutrauen! Da hätte ihc echt angst das mir die CPU, Graka etc. abkokelt
> Aber Respekt Leute!


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> 1,7V für 4500.... junge du machst sachen!
> sei froh, dass LLC aktiv und nur 1,656V anlagen


 

Es lagen mit Vdropp 1,68V an 
Ich wollte halt das maximale unter Luft raus holen und da sist mir auch gelungen 
Aber sowas mach ich lieber nicht noch mal den dafür braucht man echt Nerven


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

waren die 4500 bootup oder in windows nacheingestellt. normalerweise kannste noch mehr max takt unter windows rausholen, indem du dort den fsb erhöhst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> waren die 4500 bootup oder in windows nacheingestellt. normalerweise kannste noch mehr max takt unter windows rausholen, indem du dort den fsb erhöhst.




Mit dem Takt habe ich gebootet!
Ich habe auch 4 Kerne abgeschaltet und dabei 4,8GHz hin bekommen! 
Das mit dem FSB hatte ich versucht, aber hat nicht funktioniert! Ich denke das er einfach zu schnell zu heiß wurde bei der Vcore! Das kann der Mugen II ja nicht kühlen, auch wenn es 4 Lüfter wahren!


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2011)

@ Streetjumper: Du brauchst einfach einen Pot und DICE oder LN2 für diese CPU


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Streetjumper: Du brauchst einfach einen Pot und DICE oder LN2 für diese CPU




Mit DICE oder LN2 hab ich ncoh nie etwas gemacht!
Bis jetzt nur immer mit Luft!

Leider ist die CPU aber verkauft und kann in Ruhe ruhen


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Öhm masterchief du planst doch net im ernst den 2600k mit 5ghz 24/7 laufen zu lassen oder ??
> Da würd ich dich glatt für Bekloppt erklären ^^
> Und das soll was heißen!


*g*
Ich kenne Leute, die lassen ihren auf 5,2-5,4 24/7 rennen, und sofern unter 1,5V reichen, warum nicht  
@Vaykir: Prime wäre gut, wie gesagt (nicht wPrime sondern Prime95 ) mit Den üblichen Taktraten von sagen wir mal 4, 4.5 und 5GHz. Daran wird man hauptsächlich sehen können, ob er wirklich so immense Spannungen braucht, wie bei mir (Bluescreen bei 4.5GHz und 1,35V beim boot).

@streetjumper:  Die CPU muss ja gebrannt haben ^^ 125W bei 1,325V bedeuten bestimmt gute 200W bei 1,66V, wenn nicht sogar über 250. 
PS: Schade, dass die offenen Fenster so viel vom Hintergrund verdecken


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

achso  muss ich erstmal gucken ob ich prime95 habe.
aber 4,5ghz bei 1,35V sind schon sehr optimistisch. da bootet meiner nichtmal unter wasser (overclocking fail).


----------



## mAlkAv (10. August 2011)

Viele CPUs laufen mit weniger als 1,3V und 4,5GHz Prime stable, manche sogar bei 1,20-1,25V (load) ...


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

oO ... will auch.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. August 2011)

Meiner packt die 4,5GHz auch unter 1,3V.....lass mal tauschen 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

öhm... ne doch nicht 
was bekommt man eigl so für nen 3d-5700mhz sandy bridge ?


----------



## Moose83 (10. August 2011)

Genug, so 400 sind realistisch, da hätte ich doch glatt Interesse


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

äh wie bitte? 400 euro? jetzt willste mich aber veräppeln, oder?


----------



## Moose83 (10. August 2011)

Nö, vielleicht auch etwas mehr, ist echt kein Witz


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

ok... hört sich gut an.

Brauche mal nen paar tipps wie ich das blöde rampage an bekomme. lcd poster is dranne. steht nur welcome und danach die zeit, wie lange es strom hat.
hab schon nen e8400 und nen e6320 getestet, aber da rührt sich gar nix 
letztens gings noch...


----------



## Freakezoit (10. August 2011)

joa typische RE macke , lass es mal nen paar tage ohne strom rumliegen und batterie raus . Mit glück läuft es dann ganz normal , den mist hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Vaykir (10. August 2011)

das ding lag schon min 3 monate ohne strom rum 
aber batterie raus ist mal ne idee. da denk ich nie dran.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> *g*
> Ich kenne Leute, die lassen ihren auf 5,2-5,4 24/7 rennen, und sofern unter 1,5V reichen, warum nicht
> @Vaykir: Prime wäre gut, wie gesagt (nicht wPrime sondern Prime95 ) mit Den üblichen Taktraten von sagen wir mal 4, 4.5 und 5GHz. Daran wird man hauptsächlich sehen können, ob er wirklich so immense Spannungen braucht, wie bei mir (Bluescreen bei 4.5GHz und 1,35V beim boot).
> 
> ...




Ja die hat auch halber gebrannt den es waren immerhin 82°C 
Aber er ist nicht abgestürzt was ich erstaunlich fand 

Keine Sorge der Hintergrund ist nicht wonach es auf dem 1.  Blick ausschaut


----------



## Moose83 (10. August 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit den Leckströmen, die mit der Zeit entstehen werden Wenn du demnächst Blaue bekommst und er mehr Vcore braucht, dann weist du warum


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit den Leckströmen, die mit der Zeit entstehen werden Wenn du demnächst Blaue bekommst und er mehr Vcore braucht, dann weist du warum




Das ist schon eingetroffen
Aber 4,2GHz sind immer noch drinne


----------



## Moose83 (11. August 2011)

Wieso tut ihr euren CPU´s sowas an, versteh ich nicht. Ich gebe ja auch 1,6V auf das Teil, aber bei 5 Grad Wassertemp


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. August 2011)

Was die Leckströme natürlich extrem vermindert


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. August 2011)

Weil ich einfach wissen wollte was unter Luft möglich ist


----------



## Icke&Er (11. August 2011)

Auch 1,6V sind mit einem Chiller zu viel, aber beim benchen ist nix normal oder im grünem Bereich. Das machts ja auch irgendwie aus 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (11. August 2011)

Bisher hat er nicht abgebaut, obwohl ich die Settings zur Zeit fast ständig benutze


----------



## Icke&Er (11. August 2011)

Ich fahre ja auch solche Werte, aber normal sind die bei keiner Kühlmethode 
Auf lange Zeit ist da nicht gut, aber No Risk - No Fun sag ich immer.

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (11. August 2011)

Genau, kommt ja wahrscheinlich eh ein neuer Ivy rein, aber erstmal echte Benchwerte abwarten


----------



## blackbolt (11. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Auch 1,6V sind mit einem Chiller zu viel, aber beim benchen ist nix normal oder im grünem Bereich. Das machts ja auch irgendwie aus
> 
> MFG


 
also 1,6+vcore habe ich nur unter luft bei -10°C aufm balkon gegeben oder in der gefriertruhe
alles andere ist einfach zu hart für die cpu


----------



## Icke&Er (11. August 2011)

Ach...2,1V mit nem boxed Primen hab ich auch schon fertig gebracht. Der gute E2140 lebt immernoch 

MFG


----------



## blackbolt (11. August 2011)

mehr als 2vcore habe ich noch keiner cpu gegeben auch nicht unter kokü
dafür aber schon über 2,3v pll


----------



## Moose83 (11. August 2011)

Ein Q6600 hats auch bei 1,7V unter WakÜ überlebt, und das durch alle Benches Es heist doch auch ständig, das hier alle Spannungskrank sind, das habe ich hier ebenfalls so gehalten und habe ich auch beibehalten


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2011)

Ich habe meinen Gulfi* einmal*  (versehendlich) 1,9v unter Dice gegeben ................zweitesmal ging nicht


----------



## der8auer (11. August 2011)

Mein E8600 hatte mal 2,1V unter LN2 aber hat auch nicht mehr gebracht als 1,95V  CPU lebt heute noch.


----------



## Moose83 (11. August 2011)

Die Geschichte kenn ich von dir, meine gute 8800GTS320 hatte vor paar Wochen Pech, weil mir das Multimeter vom Tisch gefallen ist, daraufhin hatte die Karte nicht mehr behebbare Schäden Das sind Sachen, aus denen man nur lernt


----------



## Ü50 (11. August 2011)

1,7 hatte ich meinem auch versehentlich (Gulfi) (unter Wasser gegeben) der lebt aber noch


----------



## Vaykir (11. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ein Q6600 hats auch bei 1,7V unter WakÜ überlebt, und das durch alle Benches Es heist doch auch ständig, das hier alle Spannungskrank sind, das habe ich hier ebenfalls so gehalten und habe ich auch beibehalten



lächerlich!
ich war bei 1,9V unter wakü und wurde dafür hier im forum fast zerrissen 
hat später bei 1,9V unter ln2 gute 4500mhz gemacht... leider keinen bench gefahren, weil wir das mainboard zerschrotet haben.
bevor man ln2 auf die northbridge kippt sollte man halt doch isolieren...

aber drauf gepipiet... wär ja sonst nicht extrem. dafür leben wir ja


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

Was ist den das höchste bei dem 2600k unter Luft was man geben sollte zum benchen ?
1,4V oder kann ihc da doch noch ein klein bisjen höher gehen ?


LG


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. August 2011)

RoccoESA hatte mit seinem sowas um 1,6V+ wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^ Aber hat auch mit kalter Luft. Ansonsten eben so, dass er dir nicht zu warm wird


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> RoccoESA hatte mit seinem sowas um 1,6V+ wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^ Aber hat auch mit kalter Luft. Ansonsten eben so, dass er dir nicht zu warm wird


 

Ah okay! Ich meine aber um Schäden zu vermeiden !?

Bzw. du hast ja auhc das Maximus IV Extreme und den 2600k! Lässt es sich damit den gut übertakten ?


LG


----------



## der8auer (12. August 2011)

Den einzigen Schaden welchen deine CPU erleiden kann ist der komplette Defekt. Dazwischen gibts bei einem Prozessor normalerweise nichts. Und kurzzeitig baut eine CPU auch bei einer hohen Spannung nicht ab. Machst das schließlich nicht 24/7.

Behalte einfach deine Temperatur im Auge. Welchen Kühler verwendest du denn?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Den einzigen Schaden welchen deine CPU erleiden kann ist der komplette Defekt. Dazwischen gibts bei einem Prozessor normalerweise nichts. Und kurzzeitig baut eine CPU auch bei einer hohen Spannung nicht ab. Machst das schließlich nicht 24/7.
> 
> Behalte einfach deine Temperatur im Auge. Welchen Kühler verwendest du denn?


 

Ich benutze den Mugen II mit 2 Lüftern!
Hardware ist noch nicht da, aber wird am Dienstag kommen und daher will ihc mich schonmal erkundigen


----------



## Vaykir (12. August 2011)

der mugen ist zwar gut und günstig, aber für dicken oc auch nicht umbedingt geeignet.

1,6V kannste da schon drauf machen, aber ich würde dabei auf gar keinen fall prime laufen lassen oder ähnlich auslastende tests.
um kurzzeitig zu gucken welchen takt die cpu mitmacht geht das auf jeden fall. sollte dann so im idle bei 60°C liegen.


----------



## blackbolt (12. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Mugen II mit 2 Lüftern!


 
also ich benutze unter luft den Prolimatech Megahalems + Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 220qm/h 
aber wie gesagt nur bei minusgraden aufm balkon oder gefriertruhe


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

Also beim 1090T gingen ja schonmal 4,5GHz 
Freu mich schon auf den kalten Winter den da kann man ja wieder vernünftig benchen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

Im Bot haben die i7 2600 einen Multy von 42, ist das so? Weiß jemand wlchen Multy der E3 1230 max. hat ?


----------



## Lippokratis (12. August 2011)

der i7 2600K ist ein Prozessor mit freien Multi (das k hinten sagt das aus), daher kann er jeden Multi annehmen ab 16. der E3 1230 hat einen Multi von 32 und der scheint gelockt zu sein.

schön mal wieder einen aus magdeburg zu sehen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> der i7 2600K ist ein Prozessor mit freien Multi (das k hinten sagt das aus), daher kann er jeden Multi annehmen ab 16. der E3 1230 hat einen Multi von 32 und der scheint gelockt zu sein.
> 
> schön mal wieder einen aus magdeburg zu sehen



ich hab nicht 2600k geschrieben  ich meinte 2600 ... wenn der i7 2600 einen Multy bis 42 hat, dann der xeon davon bestimmt auch dachte ich .

i7 2600(ohne K) mit  Multy 42


----------



## Lippokratis (12. August 2011)

ah okay. da der keinen freien multi hat sollte maximal ein multi von 38 möglich sein. der turbo modus eben. kannst ja mal das ergebnis posten auf welches du dich beziehst


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Im Bot haben die i7 2600 einen Multy von 42, ist das so? Weiß jemand wlchen Multy der E3 1230 max. hat ?


 
36 ist der höhste multi beim E3 1230 (alle kerne mit einem max 39) 
Bei den "limited unlocked " sind es immer 4 mehr wie stock .....der E3 1230 hat Stock 3,2 Ghz (32) SMT und keine IGP


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ah okay. da der keinen freien multi hat sollte maximal ein multi von 38 möglich sein. der turbo modus eben. kannst ja mal das ergebnis posten auf welches du dich beziehst



CPU-Z Validator 3.1



True Monkey schrieb:


> 36 ist der höhste multi beim E3 1230 (alle kerne mit einem max 39)
> Bei den "limited unlocked " sind es immer 4 mehr wie stock .....der E3 1230 hat Stock 3,2 Ghz (32) SMT und keine IGP



Ok, dank dir ... also geht der E3 1230 bis 3700mhz (103x 36) , also ein i7 2600 mit 3,7ghz für 185€ ... hmm


----------



## Vaykir (12. August 2011)

Habe gerade einen weiteren Entschluss gefasst:

bevor mein Studium anfängt und ich wohl weniger Zeit zum Benchen haben werde, wollte ich noch in meinem Urlaub eine weitere DICE Session starten.
Gebencht werden eine GTX 260 mit 216 SP und eine 8800 GTX oder GTS 640 (A3). Je nachdem wie viel Dice die Karten futtern werdens auch beide 8800er.
Geplant ist der 25 und 26 August, also noch diesen Monat


----------



## blackbolt (13. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen weiteren Entschluss gefasst:
> 
> bevor mein Studium anfängt und ich wohl weniger Zeit zum Benchen haben werde, wollte ich noch in meinem Urlaub eine weitere DICE Session starten.
> Gebencht werden eine GTX 260 mit 216 SP und eine 8800 GTX oder GTS 640 (A3). Je nachdem wie viel Dice die Karten futtern werdens auch beide 8800er.
> Geplant ist der 25 und 26 August, also noch diesen Monat


 
dann wirds wohl doch platz 1 im team wenn alle klappt


----------



## Berliner2011 (13. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, dank dir ... also geht der E3 1230 bis 3700mhz (103x 36) , also ein i7 2600 mit 3,7ghz für 185€ ... hmm


 

Ich komm da jetzt nicht ganz mit 
Der Xeon E3 1230 hat von Haus aus 3,2 Ghz Idle und 3,6 im Turbo. 
Wie weit kann man den jetzt im Turbo übertakten ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen weiteren Entschluss gefasst:
> 
> bevor mein Studium anfängt und ich wohl weniger Zeit zum Benchen haben werde, wollte ich noch in meinem Urlaub eine weitere DICE Session starten.
> Gebencht werden eine GTX 260 mit 216 SP und eine 8800 GTX oder GTS 640 (A3). Je nachdem wie viel Dice die Karten futtern werdens auch beide 8800er.
> Geplant ist der 25 und 26 August, also noch diesen Monat




Ich würde mal so gerne dabei sein wenn ihr sowas macht 
Habe mich eigentlich nie richtig mit dem Thema befasst  Aber ist schon sehr interessant das ganze!


----------



## Vaykir (13. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> dann wirds wohl doch platz 1 im team wenn alle klappt


 
schaun wa mal. globals werden die beiden karten jedenfalls keine abwerfen (es sei denn ich befasse mich noch etwas mit dem 2001se).
aber da ich beide karten kaum oder gar nicht gebencht habe, dürften da gute 200 punkte bei rumkommen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. August 2011)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Ich komm da jetzt nicht ganz mit
> Der Xeon E3 1230 hat von Haus aus 3,2 Ghz Idle und 3,6 im Turbo.
> Wie weit kann man den jetzt im Turbo übertakten ?



Wenn du den BCLK des Xeons auf 103mhz stellst (das machen alle mit, geht bei manchen auch mehr) und mit dem Multy von 36 = 3700mhz

Aber meine Frage hier zwecks HWbot wurde noch nicht beantwortet ... Wieso sind im BOT 2600(ohne K) mit dem Multy von 42 und i5 2400 mit Multy 38 Validiert ?


----------



## Matti OC (13. August 2011)

Hi, meinst du warum die mehr Multi haben, um so mehr Core im Bios abgeschaltet werden um so mehr turbo modus @ Multi max 42 i7 2600.

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

i5 2400 max 38

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. August 2011)

Achso ... das die nur Single Core sind hab ich garnicht gesehn


----------



## Matti OC (13. August 2011)

Ich glaube zwei Core + HT geht auch.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

Die 2600K sind schon was total supiges!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

Na dann mal guten Appetit ihr 2 Dieser gute 2600k soll ja besonders gut schmecken, hab ich gehört Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

au es gesellt sich gerade barcadi zu dem selbsgebrauten wein. LÄCKA.
ja und die cpu is verkauft. brauchst also ghar nicht schleimen hier


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

Zu schade, aber hab ja noch paar Monate Zeit, einen besseren zu finden, bevor Ivy kommt


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

wuff...


----------



## blackbolt (14. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ja und die cpu is verkauft.


 
für wie viel???


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

daß geed öich gaha nix aahn.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> daß geed öich gaha nix aahn.




Schadeee


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

Hab ich ja schonmal hier gepostet, das der ca. 400 Euro bringt, so gut zu takten gehen nicht viele, wie der von Vaykir


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung wer so viel für diese CPU ausgeben würde


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. August 2011)

Nur mal als Vergleich, im Luxx verkauft einer nen 5600er 2600K mit nem MP von 400€... Ich denke Vaykirs CPU dürfte noch einiges mehr bringen


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer so viel für diese CPU ausgeben würde


 
Ich zum Beispiel würde 400 Euro für den bezahlen, definitiv

P.S., braucht jemand meinen Multi 57 2600k? Gebe ich jetzt ab


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2011)

Ich glaube ihr habt das  smiley nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## theLamer (14. August 2011)

Viel Spaß mit der CPU!


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten Appetit ihr 2 Dieser gute 2600k soll ja besonders gut schmecken, hab ich gehört Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna


 
boar... ich kann mich gar net erinnern das geschrieben zu haben gestern ...
2 Flaschen wein und eine Flasche Barcardi... WARUM NUR????!!!

naja wir ham jedenfalls nebenbei noch worms armageddon gezockt bis ca 6 Uhr 

Wir ham sogar nochmal das Schmuckstück extra für Roman abgelichtet.
viel spaß mit dem ding, chef 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

400€ für nen 2600k 
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch so nen guten  Oder den ersten der die 6GHz mitmacht 
Ich glaub ich träum wieder zu viel 


PS: Was würde so ein Teileig Wert sein das als erster 6GHz mitmacht ?


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Oder den ersten der die 6GHz mitmacht


 
Musste nur mal NickShih fragen 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

MFG


----------



## theLamer (14. August 2011)

SuicidePhoenix hat auch ne 6 GHz Vali, ka ob die beim Bot ist, gibt ja nur HW-Punkte die ihn eh nicht interessieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Musste nur mal NickShih fragen
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> MFG




Nice 
Ich meinte aber einen der einen Multi von 60 mitmachten würde


----------



## Vaykir (14. August 2011)

wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche gibts gar kein 60er multi bei den dingern


----------



## Icke&Er (14. August 2011)

Doch, glaube Rocco seiner hatte den 60ger angezeigt (kann aber auch x59 gewesen sein) 

MFG


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche gibts gar kein 60er multi bei den dingern



Ja vielleicht ja "noch" 
Kann ja sein das mal jemand den ersten erwischt der 60 anzeigt 

Ich glaube der würde dann für richtiges Geld weggehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. August 2011)

Bringt nix, mehr als 59 ist eh nicht im BIOS einstellbar. ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Bringt nix, mehr als 59 ist eh nicht im BIOS einstellbar. ^^




Sicher ?
Ich könnte schwören ich habe bei nem Kollegen im BIOS 61 gelesen!!!


----------



## Matti OC (14. August 2011)

HI, Rocco seiner macht 60 aus dem Bios, auf einen Asus.

lg Matti


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, Rocco seiner macht 60 aus dem Bios, auf einen Asus.
> 
> lg Matti




Per Multi ?
Das Teil ist ja mal krass!!!

Denke von denen gibt es nur sehr wenige!!!


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 400€ für nen 2600k
> Vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch so nen guten  Oder den ersten der die 6GHz mitmacht
> Ich glaub ich träum wieder zu viel
> 
> ...



Kannst ja meinen 57er Multi nehmen, der schafft halt "nur" 5,6GHz unter Wasser. Alles ab Multi 57 schaffen die wenigsten, da gibt es prozentual nicht viele von Und wenn einer einen 6GHz Sandy hat, wird er dir den mit Sicherheit nie verkaufenDie sind unbezahlbar, je höher Multi und Takt, umso mehr kannste dafür verlangen, ich hole mir morgen bereits den 3. 2600k oberhalb von 300 Euro, so langsam geht das ins Geld


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Kannst ja meinen 57er Multi nehmen, der schafft halt "nur" 5,6GHz unter Wasser. Alles ab Multi 57 schaffen die wenigsten, da gibt es prozentual nicht viele von Und wenn einer einen 6GHz Sandy hat, wird er dir den mit Sicherheit nie verkaufenDie sind unbezahlbar, je höher Multi und Takt, umso mehr kannste dafür verlangen, ich hole mir morgen bereits den 3. 2600k oberhalb von 300 Euro, so langsam geht das ins Geld




Ich hab mir meinen schon bestellt aber danke
Naja solange es welche gibt die sie dann kaufen


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

Glaub mir, davon gibt es mehr als genug Bekloppte Unter 5,5GHz besser 5,6GHz siehste im 01er-05er keinen Stich mein Freund


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, davon gibt es mehr als genug Bekloppte Unter 5,5GHz besser 5,6GHz siehste im 01er-05er keinen Stich mein Freund




Naja das kann man dann ja sowiso nur mit Kopressor, DICE etc. kühlen!
Vielleicht im Winter bei -30°C mit Wasser oder gar Luft  

Aber ich würde keine CPU über Marktpreis kaufen


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja das kann man dann ja sowiso nur mit Kopressor, DICE etc. kühlen!
> Vielleicht im Winter bei -30°C mit Wasser oder gar Luft
> 
> Aber ich würde keine CPU über Marktpreis kaufen



Nö, für die 5,6GHz reicht bei meinem WaKü, selbst mein Chiller brachte keinen höheren Takt, die Sandy´s haben ihr Eigenleben, die machen was sie wollen


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nö, für die 5,6GHz reicht bei meinem WaKü, selbst mein Chiller brachte keinen höheren Takt, die Sandy´s haben ihr Eigenleben, die machen was sie wollen




Dann sollten die das auch unter Luft schaffen im Winter wenn es kalt genug ist


----------



## Matti OC (14. August 2011)

Hi, ich hab auch einen neuen, der lieb wärme, unter kokü oder chiller macht er sehr sehr schnell dicht. 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dann sollten die das auch unter Luft schaffen im Winter wenn es kalt genug ist



Klar sollte gehen, meiner mag nur bei 8 Threats Kälte, durch den Chiller kann ich im 06er/Vantage viel höhere Takte fahren, aber im 01er-05er sinkt der Takt durch Kälte, versteh mal einer die Teile


----------



## blackbolt (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht im Winter bei -30°C mit Wasser oder gar Luft


 
bei -15°C funktionieren keine headpipes mehr bei luftkühlern
der austausch zwischen gas und flüssigkeit funtzt nicht mehr


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> bei -15°C funktionieren keine headpipes mehr bei luftkühlern
> der austausch zwischen gas und flüssigkeit funtnt nicht mehr




Das hab ich aber anders mitbekommen letzten Winter!
Da wahren es auch draußen -20°C und ich hab meinen 1090T hochgekloppt wie es nur ging!


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das hab ich aber anders mitbekommen letzten Winter!
> Da wahren es auch draußen -20°C und ich hab meinen 1090T hochgekloppt wie es nur ging!


 
Vllt hättest du bei nur -13° eine noch effizentere Kühlung gehabt


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. August 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Vllt hättest du bei nur -13° eine noch effizentere Kühlung gehabt




Wer weiß, wer weiß

Bis dahin werde ich aber eigentlich schon eine Corsair-H Kühlung haben! Trotzdem werde ich schauen wie weit ich mit dem Mugen II komme!


----------



## Moose83 (15. August 2011)

Da erwarte mal lieber nicht so viel, ist zwar ein guter Kühler, aber für richtiges OC taugt der nichts, aber auch gar nichts Und WTF Corsair-H, entweder Luft oder Wasser, aber doch net sowas, da streuben sich mir ja alle Haare


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2011)

Kauf lieber einen Pot und verwende DICE/LN2


----------



## Moose83 (15. August 2011)

Was bei einem 2600k nicht unbedingt die 1. Wahl ist, meiner verliert mit Chiller 30MHz an Takt


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2011)

Mit LN2/DICE lässt sich mit einem entsprechenden Pot die Temperatur bei jedem beliebigen Punkt halten - ob es nun +10°C oder -45°C sind. Natürlich ein größerer Aufwand als mit WaKü/KoKü aber das Ergebnis sollte besser sein wenn die CPU auf Kälte skaliert


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da erwarte mal lieber nicht so viel, ist zwar ein guter Kühler, aber für richtiges OC taugt der nichts, aber auch gar nichts Und WTF Corsair-H, entweder Luft oder Wasser, aber doch net sowas, da streuben sich mir ja alle Haare




Das mit dem Mugen II hat es auch beim 1090T gehießen das da nicht mehr wie 4,2GHz drinne sein werden und siehe da es wahren 4,5GHZ!!!

Man muss nur wissen *wie* man es macht
Die H-Serie von Corsair kühlt schon richtig gut im Gegensatz zu einem Luftkühler! Eine richtige Wakü will ich mir nicht antun da ich sehr oft die Hardware wechsel und keine Lust hab immer den Kühler zu wechseln!


----------



## Vaykir (15. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mit LN2/DICE lässt sich mit einem entsprechenden Pot die Temperatur bei jedem beliebigen Punkt halten - ob es nun +10°C oder -45°C sind. Natürlich ein größerer Aufwand als mit WaKü/KoKü aber das Ergebnis sollte besser sein wenn die CPU auf Kälte skaliert



Wer weis, vllt war bei meinem auch noch nicht Schluss und du bekommst ihn unter DICE/LN2 noch weiter hoch... das wäre natürlich der Knaller


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Eine richtige Wakü will ich mir nicht antun da ich sehr oft die Hardware wechsel und keine Lust hab immer den Kühler zu wechseln!


 Wenn man einmal in einen richtigen Kühler investiert hat der verschiedene Halterungen als Beilage beinhaltet und/oder einen vernünftigen Suport genießt(Halterungen dann auch noch für folgene Sockel seperat erhältlich), 
ist ein Tausch von Generation zu Generation (gar unterschiedlicher Sockel) kein Problem bzw. das kleinere Übel.
Eine selbst zusammengebastellte Wakü mit nur einem 240er Radi bietet mehr (da immer einfach erweiterbar) als die Corsair Teile je bieten werden


----------



## Moose83 (15. August 2011)

Genau, mein Heatkiller habe ich seit Sockel 775 immer weiterbenutzt, nur die Halterungen getauscht


----------



## 8ykrid (15. August 2011)

So, nachdem das Kupfer fast 2 Jahre bei mir rumlag(oxidierte) ist das Ding endlich fertig

Nun muss nur noch poliert werden und die Halterung gebaut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an den Roman für die Anleitung aus der PCGH Xtreme von damals


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2011)

Bitte  Wird auf jeden Fall seinen Zweck erfüllen! wichtig ist eigentlich nur die Auflagefläche zur CPU. Den Rest brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht erst polieren, da das Kupfer bei Minusgraden sowieso sofort wieder anläuft.

Polieren bringt ggü. dem Schleifen übrigens auch keinen messbaren Vorteil  Reicht also theoretisch wenn du die untere Fläche plan scheifst.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. August 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal in einen richtigen Kühler investiert hat der verschiedene Halterungen als Beilage beinhaltet und/oder einen vernünftigen Suport genießt(Halterungen dann auch noch für folgene Sockel seperat erhältlich),
> ist ein Tausch von Generation zu Generation (gar unterschiedlicher Sockel) kein Problem bzw. das kleinere Übel.
> Eine selbst zusammengebastellte Wakü mit nur einem 240er Radi bietet mehr (da immer einfach erweiterbar) als die Corsair Teile je bieten werden




Ich war ja schon kurz davor mir eine zu bestellen! Hatte ja schon das Elysium gehabt nur hab ich es mir wieder anders überlegt!
Ich bleibe da doch lieber bei Luft!


----------



## 8ykrid (15. August 2011)

@der8auer

OK, dann spar ich mir das mal

Die Bodenfläche ist eigentlich plan. Nur vom Sandstrahlen ist die oberfläche Makrorau. Muss morgen mal 1200 Schleifpapier holen da ja in Bayern Feiertag ist^^.
Was kann ich denn für Kunststoff für die Halterung hernehmen? POM? Dachte ich frag *hier *mal nach.


@streetjumper
Hab meine Wakü auch seit dem Sockel 775. Damals den Heatkiller gekauft da der immer erweiterbar ist. Neue Halterung kostet 12€ und du kannst ihn weiterverwenden. Den Rest der Wakü sowieso


----------



## Vaykir (15. August 2011)

ja pom ginge, aber ich würde dir alu empfehlen. bei nem kollegen ist die pom platte gebrochen, als sie sehr kalt wurde => konnte er inne tonne kloppen das ding.


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2011)

@ 8ykrid: Ich habe noch jede Menge POM hier rumliegen da ich früher noch meine Halterungen selbst gemacht habe. Wenn du willst schick mir deine Adresse per PN und ich schick dir gratis was zu.

@ Vaykir: Ich habe anfangs Alu verwendet aber dadurch geht dir Leistung verloren und es bildet sich unnötig Eis. 10mm POM ist stark genug und hält auch bei Minusgraden genug aus. Viele ziehen die Schrauben beim Pot unnötig stark an. Ein leichter Anpressdruck reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn eine 10mm POM Platte sich verbiegt war es schon zu viel!


----------



## 8ykrid (15. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ 8ykrid: Ich habe noch jede Menge POM hier rumliegen da ich früher noch meine Halterungen selbst gemacht habe. Wenn du willst schick mir deine Adresse per PN und ich schick dir gratis was zu.


 Da werd ich ja direkt verlegen! Lass mich wenigsten das Porto übernehmen Danke

Hast PN


----------



## Vaykir (15. August 2011)

Was meint der Christian denn damit?
Vaykir - Core i7 2600K @ 5796.1MHz - 5796.13 mhz CPU-Z - hwbot.org


----------



## Matti OC (15. August 2011)

HI, wegen deiner Vcore, ist doch egal  

lg Matti

PS: du kannst auch die Vcore bei CPU-Z unter Sensor auf Wert 0 setzen


----------



## Freakezoit (15. August 2011)

Vaykir er meint den karton auf bild 1 von PCChips und wollte wissen ob es noch lebt bzw. funktioniert


----------



## Matti OC (15. August 2011)

Hi, aso, sorry -die Bilder hatte ich mir nicht angeschaut


----------



## Vaykir (16. August 2011)

uffa, das board is schon so alt wie ich glaube. weis nichtmal ob wir das noch haben


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. August 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ein Q6600 hats auch bei 1,7V unter WakÜ überlebt, und das durch alle Benches Es heist doch auch ständig, das hier alle Spannungskrank sind, das habe ich hier ebenfalls so gehalten und habe ich auch beibehalten


 
meiner lebt auch noch und hatte schon 1,64V drauf CPU-Z Validator 3.1 und das auch damals unter luft ^^


----------



## RoccoESA (16. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Doch, glaube Rocco seiner hatte den 60ger angezeigt (kann aber auch x59 gewesen sein)
> 
> MFG


 
ich hab "nur" 'nen 59er geschafft ... 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

aber 59 ist auch der maximale Multiplikator


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. August 2011)

Statt 2600K und GTX570 benche ich jetzt mal was ganz anderes: Lenovo-Laptop mit NVS 140M Quadro Graka


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2011)

hey jungs 

könnte mal einer gerade einen 2800k auf stock ohne tweaks durch ein paar 2d marks hauen ..

pi fast 
Super pi
Super pi 32m
Wprime 
Wprime 1024m

Ich brauche gerade mal ein paar vergleichswerte zu meinem neuen Spielzeug und habe vorhin vergessen einen 2600k mitzunehmen.
Und ich habe nicht einen einzigen screen auf meinen Rechner von einem 2600 auf stock 

Wäre nett wenn das einer kurz machen könnte 

mein neues Spielzeug ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. August 2011)

Schade dass die Xeons keinen freien multi haben 

Denn die gibt es ja auch ohne die unnütze IGP


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2011)

jepp .....aber genau den will ich für ein paar Komplettsys verwenden wo der 36er voll ausreicht .....immerhin 200Mhz mehr wie ein 2600k auf stock und den gilt es zu überbieten 

Darum habe ich mir mal einen bestellt um zu schauen ob es irgendwelche Probs mit dem geben könnte.

CPU-z erkennt von meinen rams zwar die SPD aber nicht wie sie gerade laufen.
Und das Board startet nur wenn die rams entweder auf 1333 gesetzt werden oder ich das XMP Profil lade 

Aber ich teste mich jetzt mal durch ein paar verschiedene Riegel durch


----------



## 8ykrid (16. August 2011)

@true
aktivier mal dein OS^^


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2011)

warum ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hey jungs
> 
> könnte mal einer gerade einen 2800k auf stock ohne tweaks durch ein paar 2d marks hauen ..
> 
> ...




Kann ich für dich heute Mittag mal machen wenn mein 2600k kommt  Wenn es bis da hin kein andrer gemacht hat und du so lange warten kannst!


LG


Edit: Na toll -.- Wiso zum Geier versendet Avitos.com das Board und die CPU als einzelpakete 
Jetzt wird eins heute ankommen und das andre erst Morgen -.-


----------



## Vaykir (17. August 2011)

warum kaufst auch bei avitos?


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> warum kaufst auch bei avitos?




Weil es da am günstigsten war!!!
Ich kaufe immer da wo es am günstigsten ist!


----------



## Vaykir (17. August 2011)

Dann mecker nicht, dass der Service mist ist...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Dann mecker nicht, dass der Service mist ist...




Ist er aber! 
Deshalb bestell ihc lieber bei meinen Vertrauenshändler und zahle nächstes Mal ein par Euro drauf!


Bzw. ist meine CPU grade gekommen! Ist eine C-Batch!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. August 2011)

Sagt zwar nicht viel, aber welche C Batch ist es denn? Mein C143 ging bis 53x100 boot.
Edit@Vaykir: Nochmal um auf die Preise von guten 2600Ks zurückzukommen... http://twitter.com/#!/hwbot/statuses/103428430724476928


----------



## Vaykir (17. August 2011)

750 EURO FÜR NEN 2600K der schlechter geht als meiner!!??   
Ich glaube ich muss mit roman nochmal verhandeln oO


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2011)

Sind 750$ keine Euro aber trotzdem W T F


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Sagt zwar nicht viel, aber welche C Batch ist es denn? Mein C143 ging bis 53x100 boot.
> Edit@Vaykir: Nochmal um auf die Preise von guten 2600Ks zurückzukommen... Twitter




Ist ein C158 !!
Keine Ahnung ob das gut ist oder nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (17. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sind 750$ keine Euro aber trotzdem W T F



ja verschrieben, aber ich hab im kopf an dollar gedacht. umgerechnet sinds ca 520€.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. August 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> warum ?


 warum nicht^^
ist mir nur aufgefallen, wird aber das bench os sein?


----------



## blackbolt (18. August 2011)

mal nee frage zum MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) 
meint ihr PCIe-3.0-x16 bringt jetzt schon was oder erst bei den nächsten graka generationen????

mfg


----------



## Freakezoit (18. August 2011)

Dazu kann man noch nix konkretes sagen , max bei Dual karten könnte es nen minimalen unterschied ausmachen . Aber die werden dann auch nur je nach ihren specs mit PCie 1.1/2.0 laufen.
Ne genau aussage kann ich dir da nicht geben. Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich das noch nicht.


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Bei aktuellen Karten wirst du keinen Vorteil haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Bei aktuellen Karten wirst du keinen Vorteil haben.




Nur unötig mehr für das Mainboard ausgeben aber im Moment kein nutzen


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. August 2011)

Bei Computerbase stand mal, dass die Vorteile teilweise doch recht erheblich sind. Mit aktuellen Grakas sollen durchschnittlich 10% Mehrleistung drin sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, mit High-End sogar noch deutlich mehr, da die PCI-E 2.0 Schnittstelle eine HD6990 ö.ä. angeblich bereits etwas einschränkt von der Bandbreite her.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2011)

ja aber die grafikkarte muss ja auch den neuen standard haben. daher lohnt es sich nur mit 3.0 karten. 2.0 bringt dir bei 1.1 karten ja auch nichts, weils eben nur mit 1.1 bandbreite läuft


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. August 2011)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber wie gesagt, es stand mal als News in CB (find ich natürlich nicht wieder -.-), die Leute von ASRock hätten das irgendwie getestet.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. August 2011)

Die bei CB schreiben aber auch oft Mist 
Bei der GTX580 Lightning habe die auch nur mist über die Schalter und so geschrieben.

MFG


----------



## Freakezoit (18. August 2011)

Joa am besten könnte man den leistungs unterschied sehn wenn man sich nen 790i board nimmt und mit dem mal den PCIE bus ordentlich tritt da sieht man dann was wirklich leistungsmäßig begrenzt da kann man dann auch mal gut und gerne 150mhz aufm PCIE fahren


----------



## Semih91 (19. August 2011)

Hey Jungs,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Immer wenn ich den PC ausschalte, es komplett vom Strom nehme, und dann versuche hochzufahren, fährt er nicht hoch. Kann es dadran liegen, dass ich meinen Rechner komplett ohne Gehäuse bediene (war im Gehäuse teilweise auch der Fall, aber sehr selten) oder kann es daran liegen, dass die CPU hin ist oder kann es dadran liegen, dass mein Board eine Zicke ist (Board ist ein DFI DK P45 T2RS+)?

Und ich benötige einen Drucker-, Scanner- sonst was für ein Gerät, welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## RoccoESA (19. August 2011)

bleibt der Rechner beim Booten hängen oder geht der garnicht in Betrieb?

Im zweiteren Falle würde ich darauf tippen, das eine deineter "Stromschienen" des Netzteils zu langsam anschwingt - dadurch uU Systemkomponenten nicht initialisiert werden können (wenn du dann "reset" betätigst gehts sicher - oder?)


----------



## Semih91 (20. August 2011)

Der geht erst gar nicht in Betrieb, die Graka dreht sofort auf Volllast, nach kurzer Zeit (~10sek.) schaltet es sich automatisch ab, und es wiederholt sich wieder. Wenn ich aber iwie mit der Batterie bzw. CMOS rumspiele, funktioniert es komischerweise nach einer Weile.

Nein, auch mit Reset geht es nicht. Wie kann es sein, dass das NT zu langsam anschwingt?


----------



## 8ykrid (20. August 2011)

Dein Brett ist ne bekannte Zicke^^
kann sein das dein NT irgendwie spinnt und nicht kompatible ist mit dem Brett. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sollte es nur Problemlos gehen wenn das NT digitale Spawas(?) hat. Ich such mal den fred in CB.


----------



## 8ykrid (20. August 2011)

Hab Ihn schon gefunden den Fred *KLICKMICH*

@8auer

Danke dir
porto ist unterwegs.
Danke für die gebohrten Löcher


----------



## der8auer (20. August 2011)

Ja das waren zwei halbfertige Halterungen und ich dachte ich schick die dir einfach mal mit   Müsste Sockel 1366, 775 und AM2(+)/AM3(+) sein.

Bitte bitte


----------



## blackbolt (20. August 2011)

wie kann das sein das ich mit meiner neuen GTX 470 AMP schlechter in den pcmark04 und pcmark05 abschneide als mit meiner GTX 260 AMP????

die gtx 260 750/1500/1250 die GTX 470 740/1480/1880

selbst im graka memorie im pcmark05 schneide ich schlechter ab???

ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr?????


----------



## 8ykrid (20. August 2011)

Hast die gleiche SSD oder HDD oder was auch immer genommen? Der bench ist doch Festplatten limitiert.


----------



## blackbolt (20. August 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Hast die gleiche SSD oder HDD oder was auch immer genommen? Der bench ist doch Festplatten limitiert.


 
alles gleiche werte wie mit der gtx 260 nur das die grafik benchs schlechter ausfallenok bis auf den pixel aber der ist auch nur minimal höher also nicht der rede wert
ok die grafik benchs laggen am anfang auch recht stark vielleicht liegts am 280 treiber???

und im pcmark04 waren es sogar 200 punkte weniger
und der ist nicht festplatten lastig

kein plan jetzt ist die neue graka erst mal im meinem game sys und damit wollte ich mir endlich mal ein paar dx11 benchs anschauen


----------



## 8ykrid (20. August 2011)

Dem 05er ist eh nicht zu trauen. 

Ich habe 3 mal durchlaufen lassen für meinen *Score *nur um das mal zu testen. das schwankte von knapp 19000 bis 23000. Glaub echt das ist Glücksache. Und soviel macht bei 05 die Grak nicht aus. treiber würde ich auch mal probieren. oder WME mal neu installieren. vllt hast auch einen Dienst zuviel abgeschaltet. Und und und. 

Wie gesagt ich traue dem Ding nicht mehr


----------



## Freakezoit (20. August 2011)

PCM05 ist auch eher ATI domäne da ist NVidia gewaltig im nachteil. Und die schwankungen sind normal 
Und Jaein ne GTX470 ist da eigentlich nur im Pixelshader test schneller sonst nicht. Der ist auch net dafür geeignet Gpu`s miteinander zu vergleichen


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. August 2011)

Ja das kannste vergessen, Graka-Tests sind mitunter sehr buggy. Hatte auch etwa nur 1/10 der Grafik-Score, sobald ich angefangen hab den Takt meiner 260er auch nur um 25MHz anzuheben (und im Vantage gingen +200MHz). Für mehr Score musste ich da anfangen zu untertakten 
Abgesehen davon braucht man eh mindestens ein RevoDrive, von daher spar ich mir den sowieso ganz.^^


----------



## Freakezoit (20. August 2011)

nix da mit Revodrive , iram`s reichen da auch


----------



## 8ykrid (21. August 2011)

Oder meine beiden Agility 2 im Raid0. bringen da auch gut Punkte.


----------



## blackbolt (21. August 2011)

abschliesend kann ich jetzt aufjedenfall schon mal sagen die Zotac GTX 470 AMP ist zum spielen(BC2) der hammer
absolut kühl(max 59°C nach 4std zocken)ultra leise lüfter dreht nicht höher als 42% sonst 30%

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (21. August 2011)

42% lüfter sind aber schon relativ viel.
aber finde dass zotac eh ziemlich gute karten baut. sind ja auch irgendwie ne tochtergesellschaft von sapphire, die ja nur adm karten bauen. zotac hingegen ist die nvidia sparte.


----------



## Semih91 (21. August 2011)

Oki danke für die Bemühungen. Ich schau mal wie es die Tage wird, wenns net besser wird, auch mit einem Gehäuse, dann muss ich wohl oder übel nen anderes P45 Board holen oder gleich nen neues System.

Und ich benötige einen Drucker-, Scanner- sonst was für ein Gerät, welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen? 						Also es soll aufjedenfall Drucken und Scannen können xD


----------



## Matti OC (21. August 2011)

HI, ich teste grade einen D930, wie weit soll ich mit der PLL gehen / steht noch auf default:

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (21. August 2011)

pll gebe ich denen nicht so viel max 1,6v ist ja kein c2d und bringen tuts auch nicht so viel max 1 step beim setfsb(ist aber halt auch von cpu zu cpu verschieden)
die werden verdammt heiss wenn du die pll hochtreibst 
reagieren halt extrem gut auf kälte die pentium d`s

matti, mattiund nee gtx 590 zum testen


----------



## Freakezoit (21. August 2011)

Na ich würd jetzt mal grob sagen (da ich vermute das du die SS drauf hast) 2.0v 

Blackbolt das ist ne 65nm cpu da kann man gut und gerne 2.0v+ geben aber auch nur dann wenn der FSB am limitieren ist.


----------



## blackbolt (21. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Na ich würd jetzt mal grob sagen (da ich vermute das du die SS drauf hast) 2.0v
> 
> Blackbolt das ist ne 65nm cpu da kann man gut und gerne 2.0v+ geben aber auch nur dann wenn der FSB am limitieren ist.



aus meiner erfahrung bringt es aber nicht viel nur stabilität auf kosten extremer hitze
ok 1,4xxvcore ist aber auch nicht viel


----------



## Matti OC (21. August 2011)

HI, komisch ab 5050 Mhz mußte ich einen anderen Ram Teiler nehmen / dafür aber jetzt mit CL 5 PL 7
Super Pi Zeiten sehen gut aus, viel schneller wie andere bei gleichen Takt 

PLL 2.00 Volt brachte nicht viel, ich versuche mal jetzt mit 1.6 Volt ( danke für die Info)

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (21. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, komisch ab 5050 Mhz mußte ich einen anderen Ram Teiler nehmen / dafür aber jetzt mit CL 5 PL 7
> Super Pi Zeiten sehen gut aus, viel schneller wie andere bei gleichen Takt
> 
> PLL 2.00 Volt brachte nicht viel, ich versuche mal jetzt mit 1.6 Volt ( danke für die Info)
> ...


 
ab 1,6vcore finde ich das die teile anfangen zu kochen auch unter ss


----------



## 8ykrid (21. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ab 1,6vcore finde ich das die teile anfangen zu kochen auch unter ss



Definition von Kochen: Abwesenheit von Kälte


----------



## Matti OC (21. August 2011)

Hi, kochen ist gut, da er ( D930) mit allen 34bit OS Versionen immer 50 % Last hat, vom System laut TM 

bei 64 bit, war da keine Last drauf 

 Google hatte leider nicht geholfen, 

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (22. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, kochen ist gut, da er ( D930) mit allen 34bit OS Versionen immer 50 % Last hat, vom System laut TM
> 
> bei 64 bit, war da keine Last drauf
> 
> ...


 
was ich mir vorstellen kann,du hast bei der 32bit os irgend was weg getweakt was das sys die ganze zeit nachladen will deshalb die auslastung?!?


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. August 2011)

Ich versuche grade die 4,5GHz! Angefangen bei 1,366V !
Sind im Moment max. 80°C°!

Die Temps sind doch nicht schlimm oder ?
Will sie ja sowiso keine 10 _Jahre behalten

Bzw. werd ich mir sowiso nen H100 kaufen!


----------



## blackbolt (22. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich versuche grade die 4,5GHz! Angefangen bei 1,366V !
> Sind im Moment max. 80°C°!
> 
> Die Temps sind doch nicht schlimm oder ?



ich hoffe die 80°C unter volllast und selbst das find ich viel zu viel temperatur
!!!!! mach die cpu nicht kaputt !!!!! 
ich hatte noch auf keiner cpu 80°C und darunter waren richtige heizkraftwerke
und habe etwa 50cpus zuerst auch unter luft gebencht und dann erst unter kokü
hier mal mein bestes ergebniss unter luft und das war bei -10°C aufm balkon
http://hwbot.org/submission/2111092_blackbolt_cpu_z_pentium_4_d_925_5809.44_mhz
und die pentium d werden richtig heiss


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ich hoffe die 80°C unter volllast und selbst das find ich viel zu viel temperatur
> !!!!! mach die cpu nicht kaputt !!!!!
> ich hatte noch auf keiner cpu 80°C und darunter waren richtige heizkraftwerke
> und habe etwa 50cpus zuerst auch unter luft gebencht und dann erst unter kokü
> ...




Wir haben aber hier keine -10 Grad  Eher 30°C mehr und Tagsüber 40°C mehr 
Ich habe jetzt die Spannung nohcmals auf 1,296V gesenkt und maximal werden nur noch 74°C erreicht bei 27°C Zimmertemp!


----------



## Freakezoit (22. August 2011)

Blackbolt nein hat er nicht System zieht bei ihm immer 50% cpu last ( bei nem win ohne netzwerk oder sonstiges) Egal ob XP oder Vista beides 32Bit , bei Win7 64bit gab es keine Probleme. Er scheint aber auch net der Einzigste mit dem problem zu sein . Im bot gibt es leute mit dem selben problem (wprime 32m ) 60sec bei 5ghz+ was fast doppelt so hoch ist wie es sein sollte. Auch über google finden sich leute mit dem problem jedoch keine lösung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. August 2011)

Das sind dann meistens aber die Leute, die bei wPrime keine 2 Kerne eingetragen haben  Und den nur auf einem Kern benchen 
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon, allerdings 99% CPU Last auf dem ersten Kern meines 2600K, sodass ich den AM3 überhaupt nicht benchen konnte. Komischerweise sehr unregelmäßig, nen Ressourcenmonitor gibts ja unter XP leider nicht, aber eigentlich zog nichts unnötig Leistung. Vielleicht nen Virus oder so...


----------



## Matti OC (22. August 2011)

Hi, beim wPrime sieht man das gleich, in etwa war meine Zeit gleich unter XP und Vista 32bit: 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

natürlich auf zwei Kerne gestellt, zuvor hatte ich noch mal den E8600 testet, er hatte keine Last im Leerlauf(Virus kann es nicht sein), auch bei einen anderen Win XP hatte der D 930 vom System 50% Last laut TM. 

Unter Win7 war alles Normal: 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

also kann es nicht am Board oder CPU liegen, mh, 
lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (22. August 2011)

Masterchief79  Der war gut , matti macht des net zum erstenmal 
Und die haben da auch 2 kerne angestellt (die leute im bot auf die sichs bezieht mit D930)  es scheint wohl auch so das wohl einige nicht davon betroffen sind die nen Pentium D haben und andere haben das spielchen. Egal welches stepping die Cpu hat.


----------



## Ü50 (22. August 2011)

Kommt jemand von Euch bei HWBOT rein? bei mir tut sich nichts


----------



## -Fux- (22. August 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Kommt jemand von Euch bei HWBOT rein? bei mir tut sich nichts


Nö, scheint down zu sein, Signaturen sind auch verschwunden


----------



## Vaykir (22. August 2011)

vllt gibts wieder ne neue kleine rev.


----------



## chillinmitch (22. August 2011)

Dann bitte endlich wieder mit der Möglichkeit, bei 3d benchmarks die gpu+cpu daten in der tabelle einzusehen, quasi Display mode complete.
In klick mich noch dämlich. Warum entfernt mann so ein nützliches feature überhaupt? 
Bin immernoch nicht warm mit rev 4.0, find das design und layout echt Welten schlechter als beim Vorgänger.
meckermode off

edit: hwbot funzt nun wieder, erkenne auf den ersten blick keine veränderungen....


----------



## blackbolt (24. August 2011)

wie ich gerade bemerkt habe ist rocco nicht mehr im team?????


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

hui da gings aber für und wieder steil nach unten 

rocco weg, dafür platz 1 im team war nen schlechter tausch


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2011)

Erstmal abwarten wenn sich Rocco selber meldet. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass der Bot selbstständig Mist verzapft 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2011)

Es hat Vorteile, PCs mit 2600Ks zu verkaufen.. Die kann man dann durchtesten und den besten behalten


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

So Matti du alter mann  

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 

Ich fang dann mal an zu benchen , aso die 160.9k mit den 295 Gtx war ja noch net alles des hätt ich glatt vergessen. 

Aber ich werd gleich den 2600K anstatt von dem Krüppel 2500k benutzen damit das ganze auch spaß mach öhm weh tut  

PS: war grad bei 161.7k gleicher takt noch bissle was mehr getweakt^^


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

cool, 4x gpu...


----------



## Matti OC (24. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So Matti du alter mann
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> ...



Hi, welches Tool benutzt du für die GPUs. 

lg Matti


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. August 2011)

Rocco ist auf platz vier


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

jedenfalls ist er wieder da 
wer weis wo der sich immer rumtreibt, der banause


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2011)

Der schifft Massman ans Bein, dass die Updates immer gut zu rechnen haben


----------



## RoccoESA (24. August 2011)

och menno ... immer ich


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Der schifft Massman ans Bein, dass die Updates immer gut zu rechnen haben


 
like it


----------



## Ü50 (24. August 2011)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> och menno ... immer ich


 Hallo U. mit den Alten können sie das ja machen solltest mal deine Nationalflagge ändern wird Massman wohl verwirren.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

Welches wohl matti den Riva natürlich. 
Und die klima damit die schön kalt bleiben.  
So 2600K ist drinne , hoffentlich schläft der Kleine teufel gleich dann kann ich weiter machen. (Der Hund der Holzkopf  musste ja drei mal gegen ihr bettchen rennen statt dran vorbei . Nu isse leider wieder wach. Fragt sich nur wie lange)


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

eigenartiger hund


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

nee der stuben wagen stand im wohnzimmer und es war genug platz das der hund ohne probleme vorbei kommt aber irgentwie hat der Trottel des dreimal geschafft den leicht anzubuffen und dadurch war se wieder wach (war grad mal 5 min am ratzen). Ich wollte se da ne halbe stunde schlafen lassen bevor ich den stuben wagen ins schlafzimmer schiebe (sonst wird se wieder wach) .
Ich hoffe jetzt kannste des besser nachvollziehen


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2011)

Bohrmaschine ausgepackt .....haken in die decke schrauben ....stubenwagen aufhängen ....anschuben ....fertig 

so habe ich das damals gelöst


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

Tja das erzähl mal meiner Lütte der gefällt das nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2011)

Da sieht man wie verschieden Kids sind 

Meiner Tochter hat das so gefallen das ich später eine Schaukel mitten in der Wohnung aufhängen mußte wo sie dann immer die Wartezeit verbrachte bis das Fläschen fertig war.
Und dieselbe Schaukel hätte ich als Bestrafung für meinen Sohn nehmen können so einen Bammel hatte der davor


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

Hehe ne die kleine will z.z. noch ab und zu getragen werden und zu schlafen. Und ich versuche atm. sie langsam drann zu gewöhnen allein einzuschlafen.
Ist halt ne kleine Sensible Zicke.  

Am besten ist des die zu baden am anfang ist alles oky aber wehe mehr als die beine wird nass gemacht dann wirds lustig. 

Das wetter ist auch mal wieder zum brechen , da will man mal benchen und was ist regen/hagel und sturm (tolle wurst).
Mal schauen ob ich es trotzdem hinbekomme mit den Karten (GTX295) & klima zu benchen . (die klima heizt ja auch ganz ordentlich ausgangs temp liegt bei der um die 45 - 50°C und die abwärme kommt da mit min 300m³/H raus  ). Normal würd ichs fenster aufmachen und die luft nach draussen befördern aber so wird des nix.


----------



## Matti OC (24. August 2011)

Hi, Alex, nicht das du zu viel Zeit mit den Max MHz finden verschwändest, der 2600K sollte ohne Probleme 5540 MHz auf Asus laufen mit allen Kernen und HT / für den 2006 vllt auf 5480 Mhz gehen / kommt aber auch auf deinen Chiller an. 

Viel Spaß, du alter Sack 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

hehe , ich geb mein bestes . Aber guck mal ausm keller fenster vllt. siehste ja was draußen los ist . Ich denke ich versuch es mit 15°C am chiller bei 26-27°C wird das zwar eng aber der radi macht des schon 

Komm lieber bei Skype on Alter mann ^^


----------



## Matti OC (24. August 2011)

ich bin nicht im Keller, yo mega Gewitter 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

Ach stimmt heut ist ja Mittwoch


----------



## Ü50 (24. August 2011)

Jetzt habe ich die Schnautze voll. Habe über eine Stunde versucht meine 88gts/512 im SLI ans Laufen zu bekommen. XP geht, aber unter W7 oder Vista schon zig verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert nichts geht. Kein Treiber ab 1.9 -2.7, gibt mir die Möglichkeit SLI zu aktivieren
Dann lieber Gewitter wie in Berlin.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. August 2011)

Ja das kenn ich doch irgentwoher *zu matti schiel*. Dein win7 / vista haste ganz normal aktiviert (ich will jetzt nicht ins detail gehn). Du kannst dir mal den Sli patch besorgen und es damit probieren.

http://anatolymik.itzod.ru/SLIPatch_v1.5_beta.exe

Den mit abgeschaltetem UAC (benutzerkontensteuerung) Starten dann install rebooten und bei Windows boot auswahl das mit sli bla bla blub.


----------



## Matti OC (25. August 2011)

Hi, dass  geht bei mir nur nicht unter Win XP / ansonsten keine Probelme / Win7 und Vista gehts 100% 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/127970-sli-hack-need-some-help.html

lg Matti

PS: Alex, meine 1800 GTO läuft auch 796/912, nur komme ich an Karl nicht vorbei, wie denn auch seine Karte hat 16 Rops´und meine nur 12 Rops´, würde ich jetzt ein Bios von einer XL nehmen hätte ich 16 Rops aber keine GTO mehr 
Ist halt immer ein blöder vergleich, wenn einer zwei Rops´mehr hat
-bei der 7900 GS könnte man ja auch die Rops frei schalten, macht aber keiner, wenn doch, würde das dann gleich in der 7900 GT verschoben werden.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. August 2011)

Sry matti der musste sein (mit 200Mhz weniger auf der Cpu) 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

(Neuer 3DM01 Quad GPU WR  )


----------



## blackbolt (25. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Sry matti der musste sein (mit 200Mhz weniger auf der Cpu)
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> (Neuer 3DM01 Quad GPU WR  )



sehr schön Alex


----------



## Freakezoit (25. August 2011)

Na der 3dmark03 hat noch etwas spass gemacht 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

166172 fürs erste , da geht aber nochn bissle was aber das wird echt heavy (Im moment bin ich mitm latein am ende was die tweaks betrifft. ) Mal schauen vllt. hier und da noch was machen. Dann könnten sicher die 167k fallen. (natürlich ohne ne cpu die 5.6ghz geht) 

Öhm matti du knalltüte der hat bei 11°C schon zu tun 5516 zu laufen der wird bei mir nie die 5540 mit allen kernen sehn.


----------



## Matti OC (25. August 2011)

HI,  kann auch sein das es nur 5524 waren, aber du bis doch hier der unverbesserliche Besserwisser. 
Zum 2003, kann das vllt sein das bei den UD7 kaum Platz zwischen den Karten ist und  zu den Tag wo ich GTX 295 bebencht hatte, dass es den Treiber 275.?? noch nicht gab / der 270.?? Treiber konnte unter Win 7 nur die erste GTX 295 SLi fahren / die zweite blieb Grau. (blieb also nur Vista mit Patch),
 GX2 und X2 Karten wollte ich dann nicht weiter Testen, da mir Gigabayte  Mainboards  drei 7950 GX2 und eine GX2 9800 vernichtet hatte, vllt lang zu viel Last auf den PCIe Slot, zu guter letzt  Rauchte das UD7 ab/ zumindest kam Rauch aus der richtung des NF200, 300 Euro im Ar. aso der 2600K ging gleich mit hoch.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (26. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Rauchte das UD7 ab/ zumindest kam Rauch aus der richtung des NF200, 300 Euro im Ar. aso der 2600K ging gleich mit hoch.
> 
> lg


 was ein sch......


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. August 2011)

Hey Leute!

Wollte mal fragen ob ich den eine niedrigere Vcore haben kann, wenn ich die vcore manuell einstelle als offset ?
Ist das besser oder soll ich die CPU mit offset betreiben ?


LG

Edit: Sind 1,1V VTT in Ordnung oder zu hoch für 24/7 ? Hab ich gebraucht damit ich meine 1333er Ripjaws Krücken mit 1600MHz betreiben kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. August 2011)

Das mit der VTT Spannung sollte kein Problem sein. Über welche Methode du die vCore einstellst ist eigentlich wurscht, nur ist die Spannung über den Manual Mode meist nicht so stark schwankt wie bei Offset. Soll heißen, wenn du Manual Mode 1,18V einstellst, und dazu LLC auf 25%, solltest du unter Last bei 4GHz sowas bei 1,168V haben.

@Matti: Das ist ja mal bitter  Hat das Board keine Zusatzanschlüsse fürs Netzteil, um die PCI-E Slots mit mehr Strom zu versorgen, wie das M4E?


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

****, mir hats gerade bei der WinXP installation für die session nächste woche die 600gb festplatte mit meinen persönlichen daten, downloads, trteibern, bildern, uni und schulkrams etc zerschossen. alles weg! wird in der datenträger verwaltung nur als "nicht zugeordnet" angezeigt....
das kann ja wohl echt net wahr sein...


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das mit der VTT Spannung sollte kein Problem sein. Über welche Methode du die vCore einstellst ist eigentlich wurscht, nur ist die Spannung über den Manual Mode meist nicht so stark schwankt wie bei Offset. Soll heißen, wenn du Manual Mode 1,18V einstellst, und dazu LLC auf 25%, solltest du unter Last bei 4GHz sowas bei 1,168V haben.
> 
> @Matti: Das ist ja mal bitter  Hat das Board keine Zusatzanschlüsse fürs Netzteil, um die PCI-E Slots mit mehr Strom zu versorgen, wie das M4E?




LLC habe ich immer aus!
Ich brauch nur so eine hoche VTT das ich mit 1600MHT Ram booten kann


----------



## Matti OC (26. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> was ein sch......


 kommt noch besser, RMA wurde von Gigabayte abgelehnt.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Matti: Das ist ja mal bitter  Hat das Board keine Zusatzanschlüsse fürs Netzteil, um die PCI-E Slots mit mehr Strom zu versorgen, wie das M4E?


Leider gibt es da keinen Zusatzanschluß für die PCIe Slots, also was bringt denn dann 2xCopper PCB, wenn die Bauelemente abbrennen.
Bei der 9800 GX2 und zwei 7950 GX2 waren ohne Vmod. aber trotzdem gingen immer im default die zwei GPU kaputt oder das PCB. Immer der gleiche Fehler, auch bei meiner guten 7950 GX2 / absturz im Win / nach Treiber neu inst. konnte man die zweite GPU nicht mehr installieren. ( das bei vier Grakas, kann nicht Normal sein).

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (26. August 2011)

und warum wurde abgelehnt?


----------



## -Fux- (26. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> und warum wurde abgelehnt?



Ich vermute mal dass Gigabyte die Schuld auf die Grafikkarten schiebt. Wenn diese mehr Leistung aufnehmen als die Spezifikation zulässt... Ist ja vom Prinzip das selbe wie damals das Sockelbrand Thema 
Dennoch ist es mir unverständlich dass Gigabyte hier nicht kullant ist, denn bei anderen Boards tritt dieser "Fehler" ja nicht auf.


----------



## OCPerformance (26. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> kommt noch besser, RMA wurde von Gigabayte abgelehnt.
> 
> 
> Leider gibt es da keinen Zusatzanschluß für die PCIe Slots, also was bringt denn dann 2xCopper PCB, wenn die Bauelemente abbrennen.
> ...


 

ist die Rede vom P67 UD7?


----------



## Matti OC (26. August 2011)

Hi, nee wir reden vom Z68 UD7, RMA Grund war jetzt nicht der NF200 mehr lang es am Sockel der im Neu zustand sehr unregelmäßig aus sah und dem entsprechend der 2600K auf der Pin Seite sehr gelitten hatte, so in der Art wie Sockelbrand (oder doch so war), eingesendet mit Bild hatte ich es mit Sockel und allen Pins `zurück kam es wo ein Pin fehlte.  Wie es jetzt dazu kam, dass der Pin weg ist stelle ich in frage, abgefault abgerissen oder abgebrand. 
Eine Frechheit fand ich das GB von mir verlangte das ich den 2600K mit den defekten Pins zum Händler senden sollte.
_Die CPU sowie das Board reklamieren Sie bei Ihrem Händler.
Ein direktes Einsenden an uns ist nicht möglich.
Ihr Händler macht dann für Sie alles weitere._

Es ist doch so das eindeutig das Board schuld war das der 2600k kaputt ging, dann soll doch bitte auch der Hersteller dafür grade stehen. 
Naja egal, der CPU Händler hatte mir den 2600k ersetzt ohne wenn und aber (trotz defekten Pins). ( Lob am Händler, Lob an Intel, die sehen das vllt alles nicht so eng, wie GB ) 

  Schade nur das ein super gutes P67 UD 7 gegen so ein schlechtes Z68 UD7 B3 getauscht hatte. ( vielleicht verlangte ich auch zuviel  vom Z68 UD7 B3, max Leistung von CPU /Ram und Graka )


lg Matti


----------



## Turrican (27. August 2011)

hey matti

nix für ungut, aber wenn man bei karten pipelines freischalten darf (das ist laut den hwbot regel erlaubt!) dann mache ich das auch wenn es die karte zulässt. 
ich musste mir 3 karten besorgen, bis ich eine hatte wo 16 rops freischalten gingen. 
kannst ja selber auch suchen...

und außérdem hat gto2 ne andere id und heißt "radeon x1800 series"


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. August 2011)

@Matti: Vielleicht mal Asus oder EVGA probieren?


----------



## sn@ke (27. August 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, nee wir reden vom Z68 UD7, RMA Grund war jetzt nicht der NF200 mehr lang es am Sockel der im Neu zustand sehr unregelmäßig aus sah und dem entsprechend der 2600K auf der Pin Seite sehr gelitten hatte, so in der Art wie Sockelbrand (oder doch so war), eingesendet mit Bild hatte ich es mit Sockel und allen Pins `zurück kam es wo ein Pin fehlte.  Wie es jetzt dazu kam, dass der Pin weg ist stelle ich in frage, abgefault abgerissen oder abgebrand.
> Eine Frechheit fand ich das GB von mir verlangte das ich den 2600K mit den defekten Pins zum Händler senden sollte.
> _Die CPU sowie das Board reklamieren Sie bei Ihrem Händler.
> Ein direktes Einsenden an uns ist nicht möglich.
> ...




 Das mit dem Sockelbrand ist anscheinend kein Einzelfall!
  Wir hatten auch erst vor kurzem so einen Fall, aber es war kein GB Board.

  Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## -Fux- (27. August 2011)

Sockelbrand ist bei Foxconn sockeln (1156) weit bekannt, bei S1155 höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal davon.

@matti: Foxconn oder Lotes?


----------



## Freakezoit (27. August 2011)

Jo Matti alter mann der Screen ist nur für dich (Weißt ja um was es geht) 

PS: Das maleur ist behoben siehe bild PCie 2.0 x16 @ x16 2.0  (hab es nun doch geschafft , die diode die Fehlte durch ne andere zu ersetzen.) Man sieht es nur aufn 2. Blick (nix mit kabel brücke).
Hat mich zwar die ganze restliche nacht bis vor 20min gekostet (von den unzähligen versuchen dieses kleine teil da dran zu löten mal abgesehn).
Einzig ein nachteil bleibt , die karte läuft nur beim kaltstart. nen Warmstart und die wird nicht erkannt. Ansonsten läuft die Porno


----------



## Moose83 (27. August 2011)

Schöne Karte, hab mich diese Nacht mit ner GTX 8800 rumgequält, die ist vielleicht zickig, aber hat sich gelohnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. August 2011)

Nette Karte Moose, was hast du für ne Kühlung drauf? Und für Mods? Meine beste 8800GTX machte mit Mods leider bloß 675MHz@stock, auch wenn selbst das für einige gute Punkte reichte. Und die macht aber auch nen echt üblen Speichertakt mit.


----------



## der8auer (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nette Karte Moose, was hast du für ne Kühlung drauf? Und für Mods? Meine beste 8800GTX machte mit Mods leider bloß 675MHz@stock, auch wenn selbst das für einige gute Punkte reichte. Und die macht aber auch nen echt üblen Speichertakt mit.


 
hey nikki,
was hast du eigl hinten auf meine gtx 260 gelötet, sodass ich unter last immer 1,4V anliegen habe (welcher durch nen poti sogar noch weiter erhöht werden kann oO) ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. August 2011)

VID Mod 
Wo ist eigentlich mein 2600K?


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2011)

der lümmelt hier so auf meinem mainboard vor sich hin


----------



## Freakezoit (27. August 2011)

Damit es nicht alzu langweilig wird hier :

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Nurn Vorab run ohne spannung anzufassen oder den takt voll auszuloten


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2011)

wow bei dir rennt der uhdx9 durch? respekt  allein das ist schon ne leistung


----------



## Freakezoit (27. August 2011)

Ja aber nicht mit allen karten , manche DX9 karten laufen nur 68sec dann hängt bench sich auf (lustig ist nur klick man auf Dx11 bench läuft der mit ner DX9 karte ohne fehler). Pieter soll endlich mal dafür sorgen das der Wrapper ordentlich funktioniert. Den Unigine so läuft ohne Probleme , es liegt alles an der Bench app.

Jo Vaykir , nen kleiner tipp wenn der zwar startet aber nicht durchläuft dann installier mal OpenAL neu ( liegt dem bench bei , bzw ist im install verzeichnis von Unigine Heaven mit drinn)


----------



## Matti OC (28. August 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> hey matti
> 
> nix für ungut, aber wenn man bei karten pipelines freischalten darf (das ist laut den hwbot regel erlaubt!) dann mache ich das auch wenn es die karte zulässt.
> ich musste mir 3 karten besorgen, bis ich eine hatte wo 16 rops freischalten gingen.
> ...



HI, dann gib mir mal das Bios  laut Google hatte ich nichts gefunden nur halt das Bios von der XL verwenden, Sam meine die ID sollte sich nicht verändern. ( ob das stimmt ,ka) 

Im 2001 war ich nur besser durch den Hohen CPU Takt :
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

bei allen anderen Bench, waren meine Score weit weg von deinen  

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (29. August 2011)

Jo Matti bin grad am 01 er mit den 275ern dran , erstmal kurz vorgetestet bin ich bei 121k bei 5.3ghz .

Karten 756/1512/1242 - 800/1764/1350 
Die erste stinkt einfach total am limit (gpu& shader)
Die 2te hat bestimmt noch etwas luft. Mal schauen was da noch geht


----------



## blackbolt (29. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo Matti bin grad am 01 er mit den 275ern dran , erstmal kurz vorgetestet bin ich bei 121k bei 5.3ghz .
> 
> Karten 756/1512/1242 - 800/1764/1350
> Die erste stinkt einfach total am limit (gpu& shader)
> Die 2te hat bestimmt noch etwas luft. Mal schauen was da noch geht


 
da geht meine 260 gtx ja besser785/1600/1300 stock und ich kann noch am vcore drehen ist eine 65nm gpu

@ matti warum hast du mit der 8600gt nicht bei der XtremeLabs.org Primus Inter Pares III competition beim bot mitgemacht (Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews)
wären 2 mal erster platz(und das weit vor den anderen) und man kann zumindest eine gtx 560ti gewinnen

mfg stefan


----------



## Freakezoit (29. August 2011)

Abwarten Blackbolt das wird er schon machen oder ich mach des (hab noch 2 gute hier liegen) 
Was haste den für ne 260GTX ne 216er oder 192 er , es gibt immer außnahmen meine alte 192s 260er konnte noch mehr wie deine 
Aber man kann nicht immer glück haben hätte ich noch 2 karten wie die Galaxy 275 GTX und nen passenden wasser kühler ..... 
Schade das meine 280GTX nicht mehr lebt die wäre jetzt nen guter punkte kandidat.

Ist halt alles etwas sch... usw.


----------



## blackbolt (29. August 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Abwarten Blackbolt das wird er schon machen oder ich mach des (hab noch 2 gute hier liegen)
> Was haste den für ne 260GTX ne 216er oder 192 er , es gibt immer außnahmen meine alte 192s 260er konnte noch mehr wie deine
> 
> Ist halt alles etwas sch... usw.


 
is nee 216er(Zotac AMP)


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> da geht meine 260 gtx ja besser785/1600/1300 stock und ich kann noch am vcore drehen ist eine 65nm gpu
> 
> @ matti warum hast du mit der 8600gt nicht bei der XtremeLabs.org Primus Inter Pares III competition beim bot mitgemacht (Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews)
> wären 2 mal erster platz(und das weit vor den anderen) und man kann zumindest eine gtx 560ti gewinnen
> ...


 
och so ein mist, aber das kann ich noch besser bestimmt 

Man, hatte ich gestern ein mist gebaut, die AM3 Score als 2001 eingetragen. Ich konnte den Eintrag nicht gleich löschen und auf einmal  war alles weg 
mh: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

590 Punkte hatte ich davor schon, ob das jetzt alles noch so stimmt -ka- Sam´ meine nur "drück nicht so viel rum, sonst sind noch mehr Punkte weg" 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (29. August 2011)

kommst ja wieder ran 
oder ich dir entgegen, je nachdem wie mans nimmt.


----------



## Matti OC (30. August 2011)

ja ja, da hast du wieder dicke zugelegt 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (30. August 2011)

und noch nen schub


----------



## Freakezoit (30. August 2011)

Jo vaykir warum haste den 197er treiber bei der 8800GTX benutzt im 01er der 169er wäre locker mal 2k schneller = mehr punkte


----------



## Vaykir (30. August 2011)

kein bock gehabt den zu isntallieren 
ich bench lieber viel und falsch anstatt wenig und richtig.
das ergibt zwar absolut kein sinn gerade, weil es gegen alle benchregeln verstößt, aber ich werde halt auch net jünger. meine zeit ist kostbar 
(mal davon abgesehen ging mir die gtx gehörig auf den zeiger).

videos sind upp. angucken lohnt (jedenfalls teilweise  )


----------



## blackbolt (31. August 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ich bench lieber viel und falsch anstatt wenig und richtig.


 
über diese aussage solltest du aber nochmal nachdenken

tolle ergebnisse


----------



## Vaykir (31. August 2011)

du weist doch wie ich das meine:

ich hab gestern ca. 3 stunden für eine karte gebraucht, mit tweaking wären das min nochmal 2-3 stunden gewesen.
das hätte aber nur sagen wir mal 20 punkte insgesamt mehr gegeben.
eine neue graka, die ich in der zeit durchhaue bringt aber vllt 120 punkte mit nach hause.
rein rechnerisch also der durchaus lohnendere weg, an punkte zu kommen.


----------



## Vaykir (31. August 2011)

hey leute ich brauche mal eure hilfe.
und zwar weist meine 260er ein eigenartiges verhalten auf.
per vid mod sind ca. 1,4V auf der leitung unter last. standard takt sind 650mhz. da funzt die karte einwandfrei. aber schon ab ca 730mhz macht sie dicht, bei 800mhz wird sogar der bildschirm schwarz und es liegen 0V an... wie kann das sein. andere schaffen unter dice 850-900mhz.

das gute an der sache ist allerdings, dass ich jetzt scho im aquamark so viel punkte habe, wie leute mit 1000mhz core. verstehen tue ich das gerade jedenfalls nicht. 

evtl mal den vid mod entfernen?
ocp is gelötet.

edit:
ok das mit dem aquamark lag wohl bei mir nur an der guten cpu.
im 3dmark03 bekomme ich 65.000 punkte. höher takten geht nicht. die karte scheint üebrhaupt nicht auf kälte zu skalieren hab ich das gefühl.
und dass die so früh dicht macht ist ebenfalls sehr merkwürdig, obwohl laut multimeter 1,4V anliegen.

ist übrigends ne B1 version.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. August 2011)

War bei mir ja ebenfalls so, unter Luft machte sie 780MHz Core und unter Kokü fror der Aquamark schon beim Startbildschirm ein, bei 700MHz Core. Ich versteh die Dinger auch nicht. Könnte am VID Mod liegen, mach den doch mal runter.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Wenn deine Karte auf 0V springt ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit OCP/OVP. Bist du dir sicher, dass der Mod richtig gelötet ist und auch korrekt eingestellt ist?

Du hast eine 55nm Karte oder? Bei 1,4V und DICE sollten normalerweise locker 900MHz drin sein (wenn OCP/OVP richtig funktioniert)


----------



## Vaykir (31. August 2011)

Ja der ocp ist auf jeden fall richtig. Ovp gibts bei der karte nicht. Kann man nur mit nem vid mod umgehen. Allerdings ging sie gerade mit 880 durchn 03er. Evtl reisse ich gleich mal den vid runter. Selbst der 06er geht noch mit 790 core.


----------



## Matti OC (31. August 2011)

HI, liegt vielleicht auch nur an der Karte, jede GPU ist ja leider nicht gleich 
Mal seh ob ich heute noch Zeit finde zum Benchen, der vor mir in der Hardwaremasters´ geht mir auf den Sack 
ich hab da noch ne Kiste Grakas gefunden ( muss ich wohl vergessen haben, bei weit über 200 Grakas verliert man leicht die Übersicht und einige sind ja auch kaputt )

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (31. August 2011)

so fertig mit benchen.
die 260 hat nochmal gute 120 punkte gebracht.
werde ich nachher aktualiesieren. muss jetzt erst weg *winke*


----------



## Freakezoit (1. September 2011)

So bei mir sind es zwar nur 47.1p aber das hat fun gemacht wie 200 (auch wenn die Cpu keine 6ghz geht )  

AM3 GTX275 - 410420 @ 864/1944/1404  (und die kann noch etwas mehr )

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM06 GTX275 - 28452 @ 828/1878/1370

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM05 GTX275 - 40340 @ 828/1848/1370

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM01 GTX275 - 118509 @ 828/1880/1350

03 Folgt noch (war schon früh XD & hatte ne menge probs mit eis an der Klima , die war schweine kalt )

Alle benches haben noch ein paar punkte luft (schade wakü ging bei der karte net (M1 schrauben habsch leider keine da ).

Später dann die tage will ich vllt. noch nen Sli machen mal schauen die beiden anderen sind ja leider REF. karten und die sind kacke im vergleich zu der Galaxy.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Hallo 

Habe mal eine Frage an euch Profis 

Wie hoch kann ich den die VCCIO stellen für 24/7 ? Steht im Moment auf 1,11 - 1,18V da es schwankt!
Ist das unbedenklich ?


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Vaykir (1. September 2011)

lass doch einfach auf standard stehen?
die spannung hab ich noch nie angefasst, außer zum fixen auf stock voltage.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> lass doch einfach auf standard stehen?
> die spannung hab ich noch nie angefasst, außer zum fixen auf stock voltage.





Ich will mein Ram aber mit 1600mhz betreiben!
Aber hba sie mal wieder runter gesetzt! Mal schauen ob es stabil rennt, wenn nein wird sie wieder hoch gestellt!


----------



## Vaykir (1. September 2011)

dann kauf kein 1333 ram sondern 1600er ram?
außerdem bringt dir da die VCCIO spannung kaum was, sondern eher die für den ram halt.
und die kannste auch mal auf 1,7 stellen, gute kühlung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Matti OC (1. September 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> da geht meine 260 gtx ja besser785/1600/1300 stock und ich kann noch am vcore drehen ist eine 65nm gpu
> 
> @ matti warum hast du mit der 8600gt nicht bei der XtremeLabs.org Primus Inter Pares III competition beim bot mitgemacht (Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews)
> wären 2 mal erster platz(und das weit vor den anderen) und man kann zumindest eine gtx 560ti gewinnen
> ...



HI, so ein mist für den 2003 braucht man eine verification link, naja waren sowieso nur 26k zum Test, dann mach ich schnell noch den 2001 .

lg Matti


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dann kauf kein 1333 ram sondern 1600er ram?
> außerdem bringt dir da die VCCIO spannung kaum was, sondern eher die für den ram halt.
> und die kannste auch mal auf 1,7 stellen, gute kühlung vorausgesetzt.




Wiso 1600er Ram kaufen wenn ich 1333er auch mit 1600 laufen lassen kann und dabei geld spare 
Bei Sandy ist bei 1,575V schluss für 24/7! Deswegen lass ich in auf 1,55V


----------



## blackbolt (2. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wiso 1600er Ram kaufen wenn ich 1333er auch mit 1600 laufen lassen kann und dabei geld spare


 
also wirklich bei den heutigen ram preisen kannst du nicht mehr von geld sparen reden egal ob 1333 oder 1600 
erst ab 2000+ werden die rams teuer
so wie meine zbKingston HyperX DDR3-2250 CL9 Kit XMP


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> also wirklich bei den heutigen ram preisen kannst du nicht mehr von geld sparen reden egal ob 1333 oder 1600
> erst ab 2000+ werden die rams teuer
> so wie meine zbKingston HyperX DDR3-2250 CL9 Kit XMP




Das sind immerhin ein par €!!!


----------



## blackbolt (2. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, so ein mist für den 2003 braucht man eine verification link, naja waren sowieso nur 26k zum Test, dann mach ich schnell noch den 2001 .
> 
> lg Matti


 
genau so hab ich mir das gedacht matti
gute ergebnisse
zeig den jungs mal wo der hammer hängt

ps der andere hat aber nur 14k im 03 also sind die 26k doch nicht schlecht


----------



## Vaykir (2. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso 1600er Ram kaufen wenn ich 1333er auch mit 1600 laufen lassen kann und dabei geld spare
> Bei Sandy ist bei 1,575V schluss für 24/7! Deswegen lass ich in auf 1,55V



Also mein ram ist für 1,65v spezifiziert. Ansonsten siehe blackbolt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Also mein ram ist für 1,65v spezifiziert. Ansonsten siehe blackbolt.




Ja der Ram schon aber nicht der Speichercontroller in der CPU den der ist nur für 1,575V für 24/7 ausgelegt


----------



## Vaykir (2. September 2011)

wayne.... 1.65V kannste ohne probleme laufen lassen. auch für 24/7


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wayne.... 1.65V kannste ohne probleme laufen lassen. auch für 24/7




Mir ist mein 2600k eben heilig! Ich verdiene nicht viel Geld!
Ich schrotte meine CPU nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (2. September 2011)

na dann will ich deine grenzenlose weisheit mal nicht in frage stellen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> na dann will ich deine grenzenlose weisheit mal nicht in frage stellen.




Intel gibt eben 1,575V als maximale Spannung an für 24/7 Betrieb ohne das die CPU Schaden erleidet!
Mir ist klar das man zum benchen etc. auf 1,65V hoch kann aber im Alltag will ich das meiner CPU nicht antun da ich sie noch länger behalten möchte!


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Intel gibt eben 1,575V als maximale Spannung an für 24/7 Betrieb ohne das die CPU Schaden erleidet!


 Wenn du die Antwort auf deine Frage aber doch schon im Vorfeld kennst und hier im HWBot-Thread (Bencher!) nachfragst und die Alternativantwort nicht akzeptieren willst, ist mir nicht klar mit welcher Motivation du diese Frage gerade hier einstellst?


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wenn du die Antwort auf deine Frage aber doch schon im Vorfeld kennst und hier im HWBot-Thread (Bencher!) nachfragst und die Alternativantwort nicht akzeptieren willst, ist mir nicht klar mit welcher Motivation du diese Frage gerade hier einstellst?




Das war nicht Mal eine Frage! Meine Frage war ganz anders, den ich wollte wissen wie hoch ich VCCIO & VCCSA stellen darf für 24/7


----------



## Vaykir (2. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das war nicht Mal eine Frage! Meine Frage war ganz anders, den ich wollte wissen wie hoch ich VCCIO & VCCSA stellen darf für 24/7


 
wenn du den ram nichtmal auf seinen specs laufen lässt (auch 1,65V sind für die cpu ungefahrlich, wie bei allen i7), warum willst du dann schon an den VCCIO und den VCCSA spannungen schrauben? das ist für absolutes feintuning und kann auf standard stehen bleiben.

kann mich Mczonk nur anschließen: was ist deine motivation?
entweder du übertaktest oder du lässt es sein, aber wenn du es tust, solltest du es so machen, dass alles miteinander harmoniert.

genau so sinnlos wäre es zu fragen wie hoch oder tief man die skews stellen kann, obwohl der blck noch auf 100 steht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wenn du den ram nichtmal auf seinen specs laufen lässt (auch 1,65V sind für die cpu ungefahrlich, wie bei allen i7), warum willst du dann schon an den VCCIO und den VCCSA spannungen schrauben? das ist für absolutes feintuning und kann auf standard stehen bleiben.
> 
> kann mich Mczonk nur anschließen: was ist deine motivation?
> entweder du übertaktest oder du lässt es sein, aber wenn du es tust, solltest du es so machen, dass alles miteinander harmoniert.
> ...




Hab die VCCIO & VCCSA ja wieder auf standart also AUTO gestellt!


----------



## Vaykir (2. September 2011)

nein du sollst sie auf einen festen standard wert fixen, also gerade eben nicht auf auto, weil sie dann schwankt.
glaube das sind 1,06V oder so. muste mal gucken was da im bios steht.


----------



## Matti OC (2. September 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> genau so hab ich mir das gedacht matti
> gute ergebnisse
> zeig den jungs mal wo der hammer hängt
> 
> ps der andere hat aber nur 14k im 03 also sind die 26k doch nicht schlecht



naja, ich hatte auch schon 27800 im 2003 mit den 197.13 Treiber, weiter testen und vllt doch noch einen kleinen Ram mod. Sam meine, ich soll mal 2 Volt drauf geben / zur Zeit liegen 1,85 Volt (default)  auf dem Ram und 1025 MHz ist schon mal nicht schlecht.

lg Matti


----------



## 8ykrid (3. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> .... standart also AUTO gestellt!


Verdammte AXT! Das heißt Standard und wird mit D wie Doro geschrieben

Ausserdem wen jucken in dem Forum hier die 24/7 Werte?


Hab meinen selbstgebauten Pot mal ab bissle Liebe angedeihen lassen und den Boden poliert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wenn es mich bockt poliere ich den ganzen mal. Just for fun. 

First-Dice-Session kommt nächsten Monat. Wenn es nicht mehr so warm ist. Dürfte dann weniger Wasser in der Luft sein.





			
				8ykrid schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Fähigkeit von Luft H2O in Dampfform zu halten ist eine f(Temperatur)*
> Bei hoher Temperatur kann die Luft mehr Wasserdampf, bei tiefer Temperatur weniger H2O in Dampfform aufnehmen.
> Bei gleicher absoluter Menge von H2O in Dampfform in der Luft kann durch eine Temperaturerhöhung die Luft mehr Wasserdampf aufnehmen bzw. die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit sinkt.
> Bei tieferer Temperatur kann die Luft weniger H2O aufnehmen, die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt.


 Deswegen erhoffe ich mir weniger Probleme mit Kondeswasser.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (3. September 2011)

Wie bekommt man auf eine 8800GS ältere Treiber wie den 169.21 drauf Selbst die 173er Treiber gehen nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (3. September 2011)

Das hatte ich immer, wenn ich noch Reste von den ab 2. Treiber drauf hatte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. September 2011)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Verdammte AXT! Das heißt Standard und wird mit D wie Doro geschrieben
> 
> Ausserdem wen jucken in dem Forum hier die 24/7 Werte?
> 
> ...




Mich! Was will ich mit 1,5V wenn die CPU nach Monaten den Geist auf gibt


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mich! Was will ich mit 1,5V wenn die CPU nach Monaten den Geist auf gibt


 
dann => falsches forum


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> dann => falsches forum



Wiso falsches Forum 

Nur weil es PCGHX heißt, heißt es nicht das alle hier Benchen müssen und das man nicht seinen 24/7 Ergebnis machen kann etc.


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2011)

Eher falsches Unterforum. Hier im Thread gehts ausschließlich ums Benchen. Nichts mit 24/7


----------



## Ü50 (3. September 2011)

Wer dir noch antwortet ist es selber schuld.
*[Ergebnisse/Probleme] HWBOT Diskussionsthread 				*


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Eher falsches Unterforum. Hier im Thread gehts ausschließlich ums Benchen. Nichts mit 24/7




Ja dann eher das aber falsches Forum ist das ja nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Eher falsches Unterforum. Hier im Thread gehts ausschließlich ums Benchen. Nichts mit 24/7


 
gut, unterforum. hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrück. passiert 



> Nur weil es PCGHX heißt, heißt es nicht das alle hier Benchen müssen und das man nicht seinen 24/7 Ergebnis machen kann etc.



richtig, aber hier biste bei den hwbotlern gelandet und die besitzen keine hardware die 24/7 läuft, sondern nur welche, die froh ist, wenn sie den tag überlebt


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> gut, unterforum. hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrück. passiert
> 
> 
> 
> richtig, aber hier biste bei den hwbotlern gelandet und die besitzen keine hardware die 24/7 läuft, sondern nur welche, die froh ist, wenn sie den tag überlebt




Ja ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das du wirklich das ganze Forum meintest 

Aber Mal Tipps holen kann man sich überall


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

> Aber Mal Tipps holen kann man sich überall



sagt der, der keine ratschläge annimmt ... super


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2011)

Jetzt ist aber auch Schluss mit der Diskussion sonst muss ich böser Mod spielen!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> sagt der, der keine ratschläge annimmt ... super




Wiso keinen Rat annehmen  

@ der8auer

So das war der Letzte Satz und jetzt ist Ende des


----------



## OCPerformance (3. September 2011)

Hat wer mitbekommen warum die Einzel Kategorien der 9800GTX Serie (55nm,65nm 9800GTX *+*) zusammen geschmissen wurden, ist doch Mist. Welche die sich gezielt die Grakas gekauft haben, werden jetzt mit Füßen getreten? Kanns doch echt nicht sein!


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

Da gabs ne Umfrage und nen diskussionsthread zu. Das ergebnis findest du jetzt anscheinend zusammengefasst


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Hat wer mitbekommen warum die Einzel Kategorien der 9800GTX Serie (55nm,65nm 9800GTX *+*) zusammen geschmissen wurden, ist doch Mist. Welche die sich gezielt die Grakas gekauft haben, werden jetzt mit Füßen getreten? Kanns doch echt nicht sein!


 
Das große Problem ist beide Karten im Ranking auseinander zu halten. Es gibt 9800GTX+ in 65nm und 55nm. Die Karten sind einfach untereinander zu stark vermischt. Von daher macht es wenig Sinn 2 Kategorien zu haben. Auch wenn ich dich sehr gut verstehen kann. Ich selbst habe auch in beiden Kategorien gebencht und somit Punkte verloren. Am Ende ist Nvidia mal wieder schuld mit dem dämlichen Namenschaos - nicht HWBot.


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen: war die 9000er serie nicht eh nur nen refresh der 8000er?


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2011)

Jep. Da ist auch nur der G92 Chip drauf. Taktraten und Speicher ist zwar verschieden aber ansonsten kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. September 2011)

Moose - Ich könnte dir sagen wie das geht , auch vllt wie ältere mit der karte gehn aber du bist leider nicht im Team .
Von daher no Go. 

Das ist nicht böse gemeint nur , verständlich sollte es sein ( ps : nen Tipp gibt es Gratis - die karten laufen auch mit Forceware sub 100 )

Ps : Roman der ist sogar falsch die 8800GTS 512 haben den selben Ram wie die 9800 GTX drauf und sind auch 65nm , die haben nur mehr gpu takt ansonsten sind die zu 100 % Identisch. Selbst ne 250GTS ist wenn man es banal sieht nix anderes als ne 8800GTS .( ich führ das jetzt mal nicht weiter aus . Aber nen wink gibt es , es gibt jungs die ne 250GTS als 9800GTX laufen lassen....................... Ohne worte............)

Ich kann z.b.  auch ne GTX 275 ohne CH bug im 01 Laufen lassen wenn ich das zu 100% will geht das siehe anhang 
Den Tweak dafür hab ich mittlerweile auch wenn es lange jahre gedauert hat aber ich hab ihn gefunden (Ich kann den mit egal was für ne GF nat. Vorrausgesetzt die karte hat den Bug , Beheben mit nebenwirkungen )

PS - 2: Der treiber aufm Screen ist älter als der Initial treiber der GTX 275  (hat aber nix mit dem CH bug zu tun !!!!)

Ps - 3 : Roman du darfst auch anrufen wenn du möchtest Tel. Haste ja Hoffentlich noch ^^


----------



## Matti OC (4. September 2011)

HI, nur blöd für die jungs, die mit echte 9800 GTX+ und mit 9800 GTX sowie mit 250 bencht haben. gewisse unterschiede gibt es schon/ HWbot sollte nicht die Allgemeinheit fragen, sondern die es betrifft. ( ich kann doch nicht immer im Forum schaun, ob es eine Abstimmtung gibt welche Graka grade zusammen gelegt werden soll). naja die machen sowieso was sie wollen 

Alex was ist denn nun mit den 2001, woran liegt es, Fehler im Treiber das der Car H ab Treiber 174.XX meist schleicht läuft, wo bei ja im Car H der Prozessor im Vordergrund liegt.

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2011)

GTS 250 ist immer noch einzeln. Nur die 9800GTX und 9800GTX+ wurden zusammengelegt. Klar das betrifft mich genauso. Ich habe je zwei wahre 9800GTX und 9800GTX+... Die non + Varrianten kann ich jetzt erst mal verkaufen da sie durch 65nm deutlich schlechter laufen.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2011)

Moin Leute,
kennt ihr mich noch ? ^^
Ich dachte ich meld mich malwieder, hab leider das Forum und benchen allgemein ziemlich aus den Augen verloren zurzeit.
Hoffe mal dass sich zumindest ersteres in naher Zukunft wieder ändert 
Ist ja Wahnsinn was sich in ein paar Monaten alles verändert, der Bot ist ja richtig chic geworden 

Gruß
Frink


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ist ja Wahnsinn was sich in ein paar Monaten alles verändert, der Bot ist ja richtig chic geworden


Mit der Meinung bist du aber alleine


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2011)

War auchnet wertend gemeint. Aber das Design ist schon deutlich "stylisher" geworden 
Ich mochte den alten Datenbank-Flair ...


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2011)

Wer bist du denn?  

Optisch ist der Bot besser - inhaltlich....

edit: sagen wir mal optisch anders. Ich fand den alten Bot besser


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2011)

Ich merke grad.... 
öhm, uarghs ? 
Da blickt man ja garnetmehr durch -.-
Les jetzt erstmal den Thread zu rev.4 ^^
Ist die rev.4 denn inzwischen allgemein zumindest akzeptiert oder laufen immernoch alle dagegen Sturm ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2011)

Ach ja, willkommen zurück^^ Naja ich fand es vorher deutlich übersichtlicher, es ist einfach sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man sich jahrelang an eine Oberfläche gewöhnt und dann ein Update kommt, was die komplette Seite vollständig über den Haufen wirft. Nicht dass es nicht aussehen würde, aber man ist eigentlich ständig auf der Suche nach irgendwelchen Buttons oder Funktionen. Das hätte man auch wesentlich besser lösen können wie ich finde, aber auf der To-Do-Liste stehen eh noch ein Haufen Sachen...

€: Ich würde behaupten, mangels Alternativen hingenommen. Trotzdem wissen jetzt alle HWBot-User unfreiwillig, wie man ein Website-Update möglichst nicht durchführen sollte


----------



## Matti OC (7. September 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich merke grad....
> öhm, uarghs ?
> Da blickt man ja garnetmehr durch -.-
> Les jetzt erstmal den Thread zu rev.4 ^^
> Ist die rev.4 denn inzwischen allgemein zumindest akzeptiert oder laufen immernoch alle dagegen Sturm ?



HI, also bei Hwbot ist der Spaß fürs Team raus, es ist fast sinnlos HW.Punkte Hochzuladen. 
Da kann ein echt die Lust vergehen.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (7. September 2011)

@ Matti, Zustimmung von mir.


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2011)

Stimmt leider... Habe jetzt aber meinen 2600K bekommen und werde auch wieder Punkte beisteuern in den nächsten Tagen  Meiner Pause war lange genug.


----------



## Ü50 (7. September 2011)

Ich benche ja trotzdem (Rev4)weiter, aber leider mit einem sch.... 2600K.


----------



## Vaykir (7. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Stimmt leider... Habe jetzt aber meinen 2600K bekommen und werde auch wieder Punkte beisteuern in den nächsten Tagen  Meiner Pause war lange genug.


 
läcka läcka


----------



## Ü50 (7. September 2011)

Na ja , da ist er gut aufgehoben


----------



## Matti OC (7. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Stimmt leider... Habe jetzt aber meinen 2600K bekommen und werde auch wieder Punkte beisteuern in den nächsten Tagen  Meiner Pause war lange genug.



na dann viel Glück, das er gut geht  leider hatte ich ja nicht viel Glück, von 10 Stück war kein super Teil bei  und dann noch der mist mit dem Gigabyte Mainboard @ RMA. 

lg Matti 

PS: gibt es mal ein Bios von Gigabyte, was auch normal startet, ich brauch manchmal 30 min um das System hochzufahren, Settings die 100% iO sind wo auch Vantage /2006 sauber durch laufen, nur nach neu Start ist das Bios der Meinung *- Nee nee, du kommst hier nicht rein- * wie jetzt und default?  *- aber nur vielleicht, aber erst mal drei mal booten-*  darf ich dann meine Settings (f12)  laden *-ja, sicher war doch nie was- * usw.


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2011)

Ist die CPU von Vaykir. Also ja - die CPU geht gut


----------



## Vaykir (7. September 2011)

Ich drücke einfach mal "gefällt mir" 

und bitte net töten


----------



## Matti OC (7. September 2011)

ach der, der so gut unter Kälte geht , meiner zZ will nur wärme, ab 45 Grad läuft er über 5,5 GHz. 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade drei da die alle den 54er boot schaffen 

ich will aber einen der mehr schafft daher werden die alle verbaut


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2011)

Naja bald kommen sowieso die neuen CPUs dann wirds vielleicht besser


----------



## True Monkey (7. September 2011)

jepp ....aber wir verkaufen zur Zeit nur noch 2600k und ich darf alle testen


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2011)

^^Aber gefunden hast du noch immer keine(n)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. September 2011)

sachma mäddels würde es sich lohnen mal im läppi bereich für unser team zu benchen ? 

einmal nen compal fl90 mit max austattung :

x9000 (es) 2,8ghz. mehr geht leider nicht da das bios nicht freigeschaltet ist. 
8gb so-dimm ddr 2 800mhz @667 mhz
als festplatte kommt eine seagate st9200420 AS (200gb 7200 U/min) durchschnits übertragungs rate 125 mb/s
als grafikkarte ne 8600m gt leider nur die 512 mb ddr 2 version 
benchen würde ich ansich alles was punkte bringen könnte.

danach würde ich zum Clevo 570 TU umstiegen 

da habe ich die möglichkeit mit dem x9000 ansich selber punkte zu holen 
und nen x9100 ist auch noch da  

8gb so-dimm ddr 3 1333 Mhz 
280m gtx non oc .... aber das lässt sich sicherlich ändern 
da ist ne schnelle 500er platte von segate drinne sollte ähnliche transferaten schaffen wie die kleine 200er 
intel turbo memory mit 4 gb ist verbaut.

an die clock gens der läppi habe ich mich noch nit ran getraut. zumal das fl 90 wenn nur nachts bei geöffneten fenster taktbar wäre ^^ 

was denkt ihr sollte ich mich da mal rann setzten ?


----------



## blackbolt (8. September 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> sachma mäddels würde es sich lohnen mal im läppi bereich für unser team zu benchen ?
> was denkt ihr sollte ich mich da mal rann setzten ?


 
ich bench alles was nicht bei 3 auf dem baum ist

also meine meinung ran an den speck


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2011)

@ Mr.Ultimo: Ausprobieren, dann weißt ob es sich gelohnt hat


----------



## Vaykir (8. September 2011)

wird vermutlich nur Medallien geben, aber das ist besser als nur 0.1 punkt pro ergebnis


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. September 2011)

Och.. Es macht ja auch Spaß, ich habe mir auch mal nen Lappi mit NVS Quadro geschnappt, sogar das Ding konnte man übertakten^^


----------



## Vaykir (8. September 2011)

ab wann dürfen wir eigl bei hwbot die oc ergebnisse unserer smartphones hochladen?


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2011)

sobald du SuperPi und/oder CPU-Z drauf zum laufen bekommst 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (8. September 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> sobald du SuperPi und/oder CPU-Z drauf zum laufen bekommst
> 
> MFG


 
shit, der war gut


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. September 2011)

jut jut. 

dann setzte ich heute mal den großen läppi neu auf. 

gibts irgendwelche kniffe und tricks für das system ? 

oder einfach nur drauf ziehen treiber drauf und ohne updates und service pack benchen ...


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2011)

Kannst ja mal hier etwas lesen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ite-rt-7-lite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html

MFG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. September 2011)

jo lese ich mir durch ,danke


----------



## Vaykir (9. September 2011)

setfsb und ab gehts


----------



## Force (10. September 2011)

hallo leute. 
Wollte mal wissen ob man noch mit alter hardware ein paar punkte für´s team einfahren kann ?.

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. September 2011)

Klar, was hast du denn da? Im Zweifelsfall einfach den Typ bei HWBot im Suchfeld eingeben, und dann siehst du, wie viele Leute mit der HW gebencht haben und wie viele Punkte du bekommst.


----------



## Force (10. September 2011)

Na dann werde ich mich ma ans werk machen, werd meine alte Radeon 9800pro und einem pentium 4 für den anfang benutzen ma gucken was man da rausholen kann.


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2011)

Woran kann es liegen, dass ich die ASUS AI Suite nicht beim Maximus IV installieren kann? Erhalte immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Installation einen Fehler verursacht hat und beendet werden musste


----------



## Vaykir (10. September 2011)

Du musst erst die Intel Management Engine Treiber installieren. Die sind auf der DVD vom Mainboard drauf. Heissen glabe "MIE".
die brauchst du, damit du den blck in windows erhöhen kannst.

den asus ai suite patcher für dein problem gibts hier:
http://support.asus.com/download.as...reme&p=1&s=39&os=32&hashedid=AoHE7iDJrYucOm0n

etwas runter scrollen bei utilities und dann AI Suite Patcher.


----------



## blackbolt (11. September 2011)

wie ich gesehen habe haben wir ein neues team mitglied(C43Z42 Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews)
und als erstes mal einen mit dice gebencht nicht schlecht 
so soll das sein


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Du musst erst die Intel Management Engine Treiber installieren. Die sind auf der DVD vom Mainboard drauf. Heissen glabe "MIE".
> die brauchst du, damit du den blck in windows erhöhen kannst.
> 
> den asus ai suite patcher für dein problem gibts hier:
> ...



edit: Funktioniert immer noch nicht. Bekomme schon wieder einen Hass auf ASUS 



blackbolt schrieb:


> wie ich gesehen habe haben wir ein neues team mitglied(C43Z42 Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews)
> und als erstes mal einen mit dice gebencht nicht schlecht
> so soll das sein


 
Und das mit der8auer SpecOps-Pot  So soll das sein


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

Eigenartig.
Bei mir ging der Patch einwandfrei.

Schonmal wo anders runtergeladen?

Oder versuch mal nur TurboV zu installieren. den rest brachste eh net.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Es ist egal welches "ASUS-Tool" ich versuche zu installieren. Es kommt immer der gleiche Fehler...


----------



## Ü50 (11. September 2011)

Ist nicht nur bei ASUS so. Ich versuche ein ähnliches Tool von der CD auf mein MSI aufzuspielen, geht auch


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es ist egal welches "ASUS-Tool" ich versuche zu installieren. Es kommt immer der gleiche Fehler...


 
schonmal auf deinem "normalen" mainwindows probiert?

evtl bios updaten? (PS: bei mit funzte mit der cpu das beta bios 1905 nicht).


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Geht nicht, da ich dort kein passendes Board habe. Erhalte dann die Fehlermeldung "Falsches Model"

edit: Ich mach jetzt erst mal Windows neu drauf... Dann mal schauen


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

sollte helfen, wenn nicht, auch egal. die cpu bootet auch mit 5780 mhz 
kann aber sein, dass du dann 1,75V drauf machen musst.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Wieder das gleiche Problem... Ich hab keine Ahung woran das liegt   Ich weiß schon warum ich in der Vergangenheit nur EVGA Boards gekauft habe 

werde mal ein BIOS Update machen


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

Ich glaube die neueste Version der AI Suite erfordert eine mindest Biosversion.
Ansonsten mal ne ältere AI suite verwenden.

edit:
den patcher musste als admin ausführen!


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Jo habe ich gemacht. Er meldet auch sowas wie "Patch erfolgreich - reboot"


----------



## 8ykrid (11. September 2011)

Habe leider meine Original XP CD zerbrochen(Riss in der Mitte). Besitze natürlichen einen originalen Key. Hat jemand mal nen Link wo man sich das runterladen kann(XP Home 32bit). gern auch PN.

@roman
hab ganz vergessen dir die 3,90€ zu überweisen... *damich* geht gelich raus!


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dir darauf einer antworten "darf".


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2011)

@8ykrid: könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen  Ein Kunde hat mir nen XP Key geschickt, der aber offenbar nicht für Pro gilt (natürlich erst gemerkt als ich das schon mit allen Treibern installiert hatte -.-). Kann sein, dass es direkt auf der MS Website geht, man bezahlt ja nicht für die CD mit den Daten drauf, sondern für den Serial. Ich schau mich mal um.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Ich werf das ASUS Board gleich zum Fenster raus. Wie kann man nur so einen Müll für diesen Preis verkaufen? 

BIOS Update habe ich nun auch gemacht. Version 1850. Trotzdem funktioniert das ASUS Tool nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2011)

Hast du so Sachen wie Chipsatztreiber, Netframework und C++ etc. installiert? Manche Progs brauchen das offenbar, damit der Windows Installer funktioniert.. Nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. September 2011)

Braucht das villt irgendwelche Windoof Updates, wie netFramework oder so?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2011)

Okay das verstehe wer will  Windows zum dritten Mal installiert und nun geht es. Habe alles genauso gemacht wie bei den zwei Mal zuvor...


----------



## Vaykir (11. September 2011)

puh... schwere geburt, was?^^
dann viel erfolg beim punkte jagen. dürften nen paar werden.


----------



## Force (12. September 2011)

Nabend.
Sagtma is das bei euch auch so das ihr bei verschiedener raumtemperatur andere bench ergebnisse habt ? 
bei mir is das bis zu 500 punkte.


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

kommt auf den benchmark an?


----------



## Icke&Er (12. September 2011)

Also wenn alle Settings 100% gleich sind, sollte das nicht passieren.

MFG


----------



## Force (12. September 2011)

Hmm... das ist der 3dmark2001se hab gerade eine Radeon 9800pro und ein amd athlon xp 1700+ @ 1,9 ghz.


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2011)

Beim 3DMark2001 kannst du durch Tweaken enorm viel verändern und somit das Ergebnis beeinflussen. Die Temperatur hat darauf aber keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Force (12. September 2011)

Okay aber wenn ich zu 100% die gleichen Settings hab dürfte das doch nicht passieren oder leige ich da falsch?.


----------



## Moose83 (12. September 2011)

Oh doch, der 01er ist extrem aufwändig zu benchen, da sind Schwankungen möglich, teils mehr wie 500 Punkte, ebenso kannste durch tweaken auch mehr wie 1000 Punkte +machen


----------



## Force (12. September 2011)

Ah okay das muss man erstma wissen. Hab schon gedacht das liegt an der hardware


----------



## Matti OC (12. September 2011)

Hi, im 2001 kommt immer was anderes raus


----------



## blackbolt (13. September 2011)

wie kann ich einen beim bot persönlich anschreiben????

unser neues teammitglied*(*C43Z42)Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
braucht unbedingt hilfe bei den benchs er lässt sich nen haufen punkte durch die lappen gehen und das beim dice benchen das muss wirklich nicht sein

ich denke mal er weiss nicht das er beim wPrime das Advanced Setting machen muss um alle Kerne zu aktivieren(u.s.w.)
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


würde ihm gerne helfen damit seine arbeit die er sich macht nicht umsonst ist


----------



## Matti OC (13. September 2011)

Hi, versuch es doch mal hier im Forum per PN  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/41581-c43z42.html

er kann auch hier gern fragen, hier ist ja sowieso nicht viel los


----------



## blackbolt (13. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, versuch es doch mal hier im Forum per PN  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/41581-c43z42.html
> 
> er kann auch hier gern fragen, hier ist ja sowieso nicht viel los


 
danke matti du bist mein mannhab ihn mal angeschrieben


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. September 2011)

Die neuen Cedar-Mills sind unterwegs. Das überrascht mich jetzt. Hoffentlich haben wir nicht so viele Globals in CPU-Z, sonst dürften da nen paar punkte weg gehen : Overclocking-Weltrekord mit Bulldozer FX: 8.429 MHz von AMD erreicht, Intel geschlagen - cpu, amd, weltrekord, bulldozer


----------



## Lippokratis (13. September 2011)

naja. Mal gucken wie das dann für die normalen Bencher aussieht. Die Wenigsten kommen an flüssiges Helium und dürfen ausgiebig selektieren. Sicherlich ist es schön zu sehen, das der Bulldozer das schafft aber erstmal abwarten was mit LN2 möglich ist.


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

Dafür kann er nix anderes


----------



## Icke&Er (13. September 2011)

Ich denke er muss sich erst in den "richtigen" Benchmarks beweisen und dann zeigt sich, ob er eine Rakete oder einfach nur ein mögliches CPU-Z Monster ist.
Und ich Depp kauf mit noch einen guten Ceder-Mill 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

cpus ohne cold bug sind natürlich schon ne dicke hausnummer.
bin echt gespannt was da noch so auf hwbot passiert und wie sich die neuen intels dagegen schlagen.


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2011)

Ich glaube viel mehr wird man vom Bulldozer im Bot nicht erwarten können. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Sandy Bridge E in den Benchmarks deutlich vorne sein wird. Wobei Intel an den Takt nicht rankommen wird (schätze ich mal )

Trotzdem ein hammer Ergebnis!


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

die frage ist wohl auch noch, in weit man min 8ghz noch benchen kann.
falls bulldozer in der lage sein sollte bei derart hohen frequenzen noch pi berechnen zu können, dann würden vllt sogar die SB-E schwach aussehen.
aber alles nur spekulation


----------



## blackbolt (13. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wobei Intel an den Takt nicht rankommen wird (schätze ich mal )
> 
> Trotzdem ein hammer Ergebnis!


 
wenn sie nur über den multi gehen wohl eher nicht

das ergebniss ist aufjeden fall der hammer


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> die frage ist wohl auch noch, in weit man min 8ghz noch benchen kann.
> falls bulldozer in der lage sein sollte bei derart hohen frequenzen noch pi berechnen zu können, dann würden vllt sogar die SB-E schwach aussehen.
> aber alles nur spekulation


 
Ja vielleicht kommt AMD ja dann mal unter 9s


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. September 2011)

Also wenn, dann ist er wohl eher wprime konkurenzfähig, denn 1. nicht so übertrieben Intel optimiert 2. mehr takt 3. mehr kerne. Das könnte die grottige pro MHz leistung schon fast ausgleichen, aber spätestens wenn angefangen wird, die 8 kerner SB-E zu benchen kann Bulldozer einpacken.


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

oder die 10kerner mit 20 threads. frag mich jetzt aber net so ich das gelesen habe. jedenfalls kosten die dinger wohl an die 5000€ pro cpu


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. September 2011)

jop die ganzen xeons, oder auch interagos mit 16 Kernen ^^


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

von 16 kernen hab ich allerdings noch nix gehört.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. September 2011)

beziehungsweise 8 module, das sind einfach 2 zambezis zusammengefügt.(AMD liefert erste Interlagos-Bulldozer für Server aus: Ein monumentaler Moment [News des Tages] - cpu, bulldozer)
Sieht nen bisschen unortodox aus


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

was für ballermänner. wo soll das bloß hinführen... ?


----------



## -Fux- (14. September 2011)

Möchte gleich eine 8800 Ultra einspannen, kurze Frage: Welchen Treiber?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2011)

Ich würd mal behaupten den 169.21


----------



## Vaykir (14. September 2011)

169.21 fürn 01SE, für alles andere 197.45

Vantage neusten


----------



## Matti OC (14. September 2011)

im 2003 vielleicht lieber einen neuen 280.XX


----------



## -Fux- (14. September 2011)

Ich dank' euch


----------



## Vaykir (14. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> im 2003 vielleicht lieber einen neuen 280.XX


 
wieso?


----------



## Matti OC (14. September 2011)

meinst sind da die neuen besser, vielleicht mal mit NV Inspector unter LOD Bias Wert 0x00000080 versuchen und nicht wunder, im Treiber: Anisotrope Filterung auf Anwendungsgesteuert, Rest wie immer auf -aus- und hohe Leistung / Bilder Rendern mal mit 3 /5 oder 7 testen. ( aber 7 wird die meiste Score bringen) 
gilt auch für 2005 so wie für den 2006 aber nur als 2005 laufen lassen.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (15. September 2011)

schau euch mal bitte dieses ergebniss an, das kann auf keinen fall stimmen!!!!
habe es auch schon gemeldet!!!!
so leute brauchen wir nicht im bot!!!!

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

1.                                      18.06 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Booseli                                              3633.4 MHz                                             Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)                                                                                                     Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                  22,4                                                   
             2.                                      18.63 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               TaPaKaH                                              5386 MHz                                      Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)                                                                                                     LN2                                                                                                                                                                                                                  17,6                                                   

ich denke mal jeder weiss wie er das gemacht hat,
wenn nicht kann ich ihn gerne aufklären!!!!

edit und schwupps war das ergebiss raus aus der wertung


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2011)

Wo lade ich sowas ab ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. September 2011)

Mülleimer


----------



## Lippokratis (15. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wo lade ich sowas ab ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cpu hier: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

gpu hier: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wo lade ich sowas ab ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GPU Clock -1? 

Wir sind hier aber nicht beim Underclocking


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2011)

Hehe 

Ich teste die neuen nur gerade mal auf ihre Leistungsfähigkeit .

Und die ist mehr wie grottig 
Ich habe auch keinen Wakü aufsatz für AMD von daher fällt OC fast schon ins Wasser.

Egal ....mir geht es auch eigendlich nur darum ob wir sowas verkaufen sollen oder nicht und der kleinere A4 3300 startet schon mal gar nicht


----------



## Turrican (15. September 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> schau euch mal bitte dieses ergebniss an, das kann auf keinen fall stimmen!!!!
> habe es auch schon gemeldet!!!!
> so leute brauchen wir nicht im bot!!!!
> 
> ...


hab den schwachsinn geblocked. genauso wie alle seine anderen pifast ergebnisse. er verwendet pifast 4.3 obwohl nur 4.1 erlaubt ist.


----------



## blackbolt (16. September 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> hab den schwachsinn geblocked. genauso wie alle seine anderen pifast ergebnisse. er verwendet pifast 4.3 obwohl nur 4.1 erlaubt ist.


 
aber macht der 4.3 so viele sec aus Karl????


sowas ist mir anfangs ja auch passiert so habe ich anstelle vom wPrime 1.55 den 2.03 verwendet
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

upps war mir garnicht so bewusst das ich schon seit über 1 jahr beim HWBot bin
und am 4.10.2011 bin ich 1 Jahr beim PCGHX Team 
dafür ist schon einiges bei rum gekommen(über 1500Points und 300 Medallien)


----------



## Turrican (16. September 2011)

ja, es macht schon viel aus. damit kann man es dann aber schnell entlarven.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2011)

@blackbolt

Super, auf die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit 9800GX2's? Wie weit gehen die normalerweise ohne Mods in etwa? Möchte mal wissen, wo meine liegt  Dieses WE kommt da vermutlich noch nen vMod drauf, dann schauen wir mal was mit dem Monster so geht


----------



## Turrican (16. September 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit 9800GX2's? Wie weit gehen die normalerweise ohne Mods in etwa? Möchte mal wissen, wo meine liegt  Dieses WE kommt da vermutlich noch nen vMod drauf, dann schauen wir mal was mit dem Monster so geht


 ich glaub der roman hatte eine 9800gx2 schon mal in der mangel?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2011)

Arrgghhh ich könnte das blöde Gigabyte und CPU-Z zerschlagen und verbrennen. Endlich über 4GHz mit dem E4300 validiert und das scheiß Programm hat keine Vali-Datein gespeichert 
Desweiteren macht das blöde Mobo-Teil mit einem kleinerem Ram-Teiler viel weniger FSB und mit dem großen liege ich schon bei 658MHz aufem RAM  Für heute habsch sowas von Schnautze voll.....jetzt 


@Masterchief

V-Mod brauchste da nicht, die haben einen Voltera-Chip


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

Weiß ich, habe aber noch nicht rausgefunden wie man den ansteuern kann  Auf der Platine habe ich die beiden VT1165MFs schon gefunden, nur MSI Afterburner mag den nicht und mit dem Riva Plugin hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Wäre aber einen Versuch wert. Bin mittlerweile von 600/1000 auf 800/1152, was ohne Mods schon recht gut ist denke ich. Also die 900 will ich fallen sehen 

PS: Hab meiner neuen Sandy B699 mal ein bisschen Feuer gemacht mit 2 Kernen. Bei 1,5V und 4C/8T@5,2GHz lief er durch den Vantage, mit 2C/2T hab ich 98,5 x 56 = 5517MHz validiert gekriegt  Wenn er auch noch auf Kälte gut skaliert, könnte der 56er Multi noch nützlich sein


----------



## Matti OC (16. September 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit 9800GX2's? Wie weit gehen die normalerweise ohne Mods in etwa? Möchte mal wissen, wo meine liegt  Dieses WE kommt da vermutlich noch nen vMod drauf, dann schauen wir mal was mit dem Monster so geht



Hi, so sollte Sie ohne mods. gehen :
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Eine von MSI, ich hab noch zwei andere, diese wollte ich nicht mehr mit Gigabyte testen, da mir da zu viele x2 Karten kaputt gingen  
lg

edit: das Tool von AF sollte gehen


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit 9800GX2's? Wie weit gehen die normalerweise ohne Mods in etwa? Möchte mal wissen, wo meine liegt  Dieses WE kommt da vermutlich noch nen vMod drauf, dann schauen wir mal was mit dem Monster so geht


 
Ich habe immer das Awardfabrik Voltage Factory Tool verwendet. Dann einfach Spannung einstellen und los gehts.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

Perfekt, werde ich gleich mal versuchen  Das wäre auch nach Rivatuner mein nächster Kandidat gewesen 
@Matti: Meine macht also ein bisschen mehr GPU, aber nicht ganz so viel Ram. Muss man den Ram hardmodden? Ich nehme an ja?

//Edit: Dieses Voltage Factory Tool hat bei mir aber auch noch nie funktioniert. Entweder er findet trotz korrektem Pfad den Riva nicht, oder es kommt wie jetzt ein Runtime Error (file comctl32.ocx not registered etc) <- wenn ich versuche, auf Multi-GPU zu ändern.

// Aach so, Administratormodus ist der Trick  Naja, funktioniert hat es, ich werde erst mal schauen wie weit ich komme. Wie viel darf ich dem guten Stück denn geben? Die Spannungsversorgung ist ja nicht die breiteste, die Spawas werden allerdings lediglich 40° warm unter Volllast (aktive Wasserkühlung mit WLP statt Pad).


----------



## Matti OC (16. September 2011)

HI, meine MSI lief so unter Luft


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2011)

So ~1,35V sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2011)

Alles klar. Werde morgen mal die 850MHz@1,3V in Angriff nehmen. Mal schauen ob sich die OCP schon meldet  Für ne Dual-Karte hat das Ding aber wie ich finde schon recht gutes OC-Potenzial.


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2011)

Mit OCP hatte ich nie Probleme. Konnte unter LN2 950MHz bei 1,45V machen.

http://hwbot.org/submission/853585_der8auer_3dmark2001_se_geforce_9800_gx2_117255_marks


----------



## Vaykir (16. September 2011)

nikki und seine passiv kühlung immer 

@ roman
wie geht der 2600k?


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

@ Sandro:

DICE bringt leider nicht den erhofften Schub. Komme auch nur in etwa so weit wie du. Meine aktuelle Vali liegt bei 5774 MHz. Hatte heute aber auch wenig Zeit. Morgen gehts noch mal ran


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. September 2011)

@Vaykir: Da stehen mittlerweile immerhin 2 120er und 1 230mm Lüfter hinter, also so passiv ist das nicht mehr Sonst würde ich die Abwärme von der GX2 auch nie weggekühlt bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen jetzigen 2600K mit 5500MHz auf 2C/2T durch 01er, 03er, AM3 usw bekomme, dann wären unter XP schonmal ein paar Punkte sicher. Knapp 31k im 06er waren es schon unter Win7 

@Roman: Naja, LN2 ist eben doch was anderes^^ Hatte eben 821@1,2V problemlos, aber 850@1,25V liefen leider nicht. Vielleicht wollen die Shader nicht mehr so recht, oder eine GPU hängt der anderen vom Taktpotenzial hinterher (Bildfehler gibts immer abwechselnd mit den Frames )


----------



## Freakezoit (17. September 2011)

Mhm ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für schlechte 9800GX2 karten hattet / habt aber ne gute sollte nen 01er bei 810 @ default voltage schaffen alles darunter ist Crap .
Ich würde dir definitiv zum RT plugin Raten da du dort auch ganz leicht die OCP/OVP auslesen lassen kannst. Und das einstellen geht ohne mucken. PS: ich hab auch noch nen MSI afterburner (extra dingens hier ohne Voltage beschränkung) mit dem teil kannste auch 5v geben wenn es sein Muss.

Wie hoch haste den, denn Shader ??  2052 Sollten es mit Stock kühler schon sein.

Weniger ist oft mehr was die Spannung betrifft , du musst bei der den Sweetspot finden. OCP ist je nach anwendung zwischen 1.3 & auch über 1.35v die OVP liegt meist höher.
Wichtig ist dabei die Kühlung der Phasen (eigenart von Digitalen phasen ist je höher die Temp desto mehr ampere hauen die raus und desto eher kommt es zum einsetzen der OCP)
Mal nen Kleines Rechenbeispiel :

Grundwert sind sagen wir mal 30A pro Phase bei 3 Phasen (so wie bei der 9800GX2 gegeben).
Macht das 90A danach gibts ne OCP . 

So jetzt zum interessanten teil :
Bei 75°C zb. hauen die Phasen bei 1.3 v zb. 85A raus also kurz vor der OCP.
Bei 50°C sind es bei 1.3v zb. nur noch 75A also etwas mehr luft nach oben .
Und bei 25°C sind es dann beispielsweise nur noch um die 65A.
Das heißt aber nich dass wenn man so weiter rechnet man irgentwo im (-) bereich dann bei 0 A ankommt.
Wie gesagt das ist lediglich nen BSp. was die nen Kleinen denkanstoss geben soll  

Aso wenn du wissen willst ob eine von  beiden gpu`s schlapp macht dann takte halt nur die die du testen willst und gib auch nur der Gpu Spannung. Dann wirst du auch ganz schnell sehn welche von beiden Eher schlapp macht. 

Mal nen BSp:  8800GTS 512 - Ne normale schafft mitm Stockkühler bei 1.29v (guter ansatzpunkt zum testen) 864/2052 , ne wirklich gute schafft bei der gleichen Spannung 910/2160 
Und Shader ist immer tempabhängig Siehe meine GTX 275 die 864/1998 mit klima packt wohlgemerkt die hat Volterra`s drauf und lief so mit über 1.35v   

PS: Matti du alter mann ich weiß du hast ja 2 Gute von denen eine mit Wakü die andere ohne ist.
Wird mal zeit dass du was damit machst . (ja ja ich weiß keine zeit  , Mittwoch ist aber schon vorbei  ). 

Ich werd die tage mich endlich auch mal wieder Ranmachen aber im moment bin ich < -- Krank -->


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Sandro:
> 
> DICE bringt leider nicht den erhofften Schub. Komme auch nur in etwa so weit wie du. Meine aktuelle Vali liegt bei 5774 MHz. Hatte heute aber auch wenig Zeit. Morgen gehts noch mal ran


 
ok, aber wir sind uns jedenfalls einig, dass die cpu eine der wenigen ist, die auf kälte skaliert.
5796er vali sollteste aber hinbekommen.
viel spaß nohc mit dem ding.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. September 2011)

Also 810@1,15V (Default) schafft meine für den 01er locker, damit ging sie sogar fast noch durch den Vantage (Absturz im zweiten Test bei 2:27). Shader-Takt war noch auf Linked, also bei 2052-2106.
Dann ist es ja gut, dass meine Spawas so kühl bleiben  Wie gesagt, die kommen kaum über 40°. WLP statt Pads macht ganz schön was aus. Danke für die Erläuterung, war mir in der Form noch nicht bekannt 
Habe gestern noch einen Vantage Run mit 850/1152 bei 1,27V hinbekommen, CPU war bei 4,8GHz, gab 16421 Punkte.

Heute wird erstmal XP neu installiert und dann mache ich mich mal an die anderen Benches. Vantage gibt sowieso nicht so viele Punkte (Top 20 waren jetzt ~11), ist halt nur mit sehr wenig Aufwand verbunden und ist gut zum vortesten. Hoffe, dass ich meine CPU mit 5300 noch durch den Vantage kriege, die kommt echt nahe an die 100° mit der Graka davor..


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ok, aber wir sind uns jedenfalls einig, dass die cpu eine der wenigen ist, die auf kälte skaliert.
> 5796er vali sollteste aber hinbekommen.
> viel spaß nohc mit dem ding.


 
Ich versuchs heute noch mal, glaub aber nicht daran. Benchen konnte ich teilweise auch mit 5774 MHz aber so bald ich nur 0,1 BCLK hochgehe freezt das System sofort.

Übrigens mit 55er Multi und 104,9 BCLK

edit: Mit dem 56er Multi komme ich nur bis 5769 MHz. Tiefer als 55 kann ich aber nicht, da mein Board nicht über 105,2 BCLK will...


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

das is möglich.
ich hab sogar alles mit 56er multi gebencht, weil ich keinen ram hatte der so hohe mhz mitmachte.
den hyper hab ich erst später bekommen, aber damit nur 3d gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

Am RAM scheiterts nicht. Habe Dominator GT die auf DDR3 2000 CL7 spezifiziert sind.

Gebencht habe ich mit dem 1:7 Teiler -> ~980MHz CL7-7-6-17


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

DomGT 2000 mit cl7? wo hasten die weg?
das sind natürlich richtig stramme latenzen.

das höchste war bisher 105.7 blck mit 54er multi im vantage.
hast mal den ram etwas entschärft um ihn als fehlerquelle aus zuschließen?


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

Im Vantage schaffe ich übrigens auch 5769 MHz

Ja hatte RAM auch mal mit CL8-8-8-28 laufen aber kein Unterschied. Auch mit anderem Teiler.

Die RAMs habe ich direkt von Corsair USA gekauft für _nur_ noch 550$ das Kit


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Meine Sandy skaliert ebenfalls auf Kälte, geht aber "nur" bis knapp 5,7GHz.Das aber bei bis zu 109 BCLK. Teste mal mit weniger PLL Spannung, zwischen 1,74 und 1,76V sollten optimal sein


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

welche batch und bei welchem multi?


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Batch musst du warten, bis ich wieder in der Schweiz bin, ist eine C-Batch
Der hier: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Oder hier: http://hwbot.org/submission/2182245_redcobra_superpi_core_i7_2600k_6sec_516ms

Mir fehlt da Kälte, mit WaKü ging das: http://hwbot.org/submission/2200932_moose83_wprime_1024m_core_i7_2600k_136sec_969ms

Hab jetzt noch neue Rams und kälteres Wasser, mal schauen, was nächste Woche damit geht.


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

gut, wollte ich nur wissen, weil mein neuer auch ne c-batch ist und bis multi 55 geht.
bei 56 kommt dieser blinkende strich oben links.


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Nö, der lässt sich auch mit Multi 57 booten, ebenfalls mit BCLK von 108-109, brauche da kein Tool


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

und dann nur bis 56xxmhz benchbar? das aber trocken


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Nö, hab mit Muli 57 gebencht, da ich letztes Mal noch schlechten Ram hatte: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

ich meinte das eher so: schwache cpu, da 57er boot aber keine 5700 bei 100mhz blck drin sind.


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Was heist schwach, die knapp 5,7GHz laufen durch jeden Bench, egal ob 06er,Vantage oder Wprime. Ich weis, das es weitaus bessere gibt, aber auch wesentlich schlechtere. Und solange ich keinen 5,8 oder 5,9GHz finde, ist der hier für mich voll ok Und was soll ich mit 57*100, da läuft der Ram zu langsam, hab jetzt Hypers, da muss ich eh mit 54/55 Multi benchen


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

Moose welche Spannungen hast du denn für diesen hohen BCLK eingestellt? Hänge immer noch bei 105,2 :/


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Der BCLK hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, meine letzten CPU´s machten maximal 103 VTT auf 1,18V, PCH ebenfalls. System Agent auf 0,935V und die PLL musst du testen, auf jeden Fall tiefer wie 1,8V, benutze selbst 1,76V, da es am besten läuft.


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

Dann werde ich mal noch etwas PLL testen. Danke


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal noch etwas PLL testen. Danke


 
auf pll hab ich die cpu übrigends nicht getestet.
hatte immer 1.8V drin.


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Meine 5 Sandys, die ich bis jetzt hatte, liefen alle mit weniger PLL besser, 1,74-1,76V waren optimal, weniger verschlechterte das Ergebnis wieder
Und die System Agent Voltage nicht übertreiben, nicht das dir da was hops geht, mehr wie 0,935V bringen da eh nix


----------



## sn@ke (17. September 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar CPUs bekommen


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

Sockel 775 nehm ich mal stark an, als Bundle gekauft?


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Mehr als 5774 MHz war leider auch nicht mit anderen PLL Spannungen drin. Habe alles mögliche Probiert aber das Board macht einfach ab 105,2 BCLK zu...

Ein paar Punkte hats trotzdem gebracht 

Meine Ergebnisse:

[hwbot=2207434]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2207435]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2207444]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2207440]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2207438]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2207432]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Vaykir (18. September 2011)

sehr geil roman!

das waren 70 plätze nach vorne


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Sandy ist halt auch stark Mainboard abhängig, da kannste nix machen. Aber wieso läuft dein Ram mit so niedrigem Takt? Ansonsten schöne Ergebnisse


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Ich habe auch mit einem höheren Teiler getestet aber dann müssen logischerweise auch die Latenzen hochgestellt werden. Im Vergleich hatte ich mit der Konfiguration ein besseres Ergebnis.


----------



## Ü50 (18. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Meine Sandy skaliert ebenfalls auf Kälte, geht aber "nur" bis knapp 5,7GHz.Das aber bei bis zu 109 BCLK. Teste mal mit weniger PLL Spannung, zwischen 1,74 und 1,76V sollten optimal sein



Ist das nicht etws wenig? ich habe 1.9V


----------



## Freakezoit (18. September 2011)

Beim 32m geht aber noch gut was Roman. 
Was haste den für domis , GTX2 ?? 
Meine alten ausgelutschten 1866C7 GT rennen mitm Gene-z 1100+ 7-8-7-20 1t TRFC 60 bei unter 1.8v  
Dann sollten deine wohl auch in der lage sein wenigstens nen 1:8er teiler mit cl7 zu laufen. Und selbst Cl8 biste schneller im 32m als mitm 1:7 teiler. 
Trotzdem isses keine schlechte Cpu. (da hab ich schon viel mehr crap gesehn)  bis jetzt hat bei mir kein 2600k über 5.6 gemacht vom 2500k rede ich lieber nicht der kotzt schon bei 5.2ghz 

PS: PLL spannung , jeder Sb ist da anders bis jetzt hatte ich keinen der unter 1.8v besser lief , mein bester brauchte 1.86v für knapp 5.6ghz aber das nur in verbindung mit ner VCore von 1.7xx 

*Roman Kontrollier mal bitte die letzten ergebnisse von Darkniz er hat da wohl einiges vergessen bei seinen Screens (BSp 8800GTS 320 AM3 ) Da fehlt alles ausser der score , also Cpu-z & Gpu-z Fehlt. *


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etws wenig? ich habe 1.9V



Bei meinen bisherigen brachte alles über 1,76V eine Verschlechterung
@Roman, dann sinds aber ****Rams, selbst mit Powerchips haben meine 2236 7-9-7-20 gemacht, da verschenkst du einiges


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Dominator GT mit Elpida Hyper 2000 CL7-8-7-20

Hatte aber nur 1,65V eingestellt. Alex wieviel gibst du?  1,8V? 

@ Moose: Ja aber wegen 7-*9*-7-20.


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Dann gib mal mehr, 1,75V bis 1,8V


----------



## Matti OC (18. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mehr als 5774 MHz war leider auch nicht mit anderen PLL Spannungen drin. Habe alles mögliche Probiert aber das Board macht einfach ab 105,2 BCLK zu...
> 
> Ein paar Punkte hats trotzdem gebracht
> 
> ...



ist doch komisch, dass Team hat fast nichts davon, ich hoffe doch das da in 3D mehr geht 

Alex, ich brauche doch erst mal ein neues Board, von Gigabyte hab ich ein wenig die Schnauze voll. ob nun UD 7 / UD 4 ODER UD 3 max CPU bleibt immer die gleiche, dass Bios stellt sich doch immer zu blöde an zu booten, ob wohl die Settings für Vantage und 2006 durch laufen.

Für mich Gigabyte R.I.P.


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dann gib mal mehr, 1,75V bis 1,8V


 
Okay Etwas DICE habe ich noch. Mache ich für dich 

@ Matti: Ein 3D Ergebnis habe ich noch auf der Platte... Vergessen auf meinen USB Stick zu ziehen.


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Jep, meine 7-9-7-20 waren auch keine Hypers und skalieren nicht auf Spannung1,65V


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ist doch komisch, dass Team hat fast nichts davon, ich hoffe doch das da in 3D mehr geht
> 
> Alex, ich brauche doch erst mal ein neues Board, von Gigabyte hab ich ein wenig die Schnauze voll. ob nun UD 7 / UD 4 ODER UD 3 max CPU bleibt immer die gleiche, dass Bios stellt sich doch immer zu blöde an zu booten, ob wohl die Settings für Vantage und 2006 durch laufen.
> 
> Für mich Gigabyte R.I.P.



Wieso gebt ihr so schnell Gigabyte die Schuld? Hab selbst ein UD7, und ja, es ist zickig wie sau, aber wenn man damit umgehen kann, dann läuft es 1A Da gibts paar Tricks, um diese Krankheiten ganz leicht zu umgehen Und im maximalen CPU Takt steht es gleich mit dem M4E, alle meine CPU´s wurden mit einem M4E pretested, ich erreiche zu +/- 20 MHz die gleichen Takte


----------



## Matti OC (18. September 2011)

ja, wie kann das sein, dass es nicht an CPU oder Ram liegt, so zu sagen: 2006 und Vantage läuft durch, nur so oft braucht das Board um die Stettings zu laden, bis es endlich mal Läuft, nur Komisch das Asus in der Lage ist noch mal 60 MHz mehr CPU Leistung bringt, ohne Boot Probleme.


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Habe mit dem hohen RAM-Takt gerade mein Windows zerschossen  Das wars also erst mal...


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ja, wie kann das sein, dass es nicht an CPU oder Ram liegt, so zu sagen: 2006 und Vantage läuft durch, nur so oft braucht das Board um die Stettings zu laden, bis es endlich mal Läuft, nur Komisch das Asus in der Lage ist noch mal 60 MHz mehr CPU Leistung bringt, ohne Boot Probleme.



Ich weis nicht, was da bei dir los ist, kleiner Tip, Z68X auf P67 flashen Und lade deine Ramsettings nicht sofort, erst beim 2. Mal, dann funktioniert es, zumindest bei mir. Ich erreiche mit meinem jetzigen 2600k genauso knapp 5,7GHz, wie mein Vorgänger


----------



## derNetteMann (18. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht, was da bei dir los ist, kleiner Tip, Z68X auf P67 flashen Und lade deine Ramsettings nicht sofort, erst beim 2. Mal, dann funktioniert es, zumindest bei mir. Ich erreiche mit meinem jetzigen 2600k genauso knapp 5,7GHz, wie mein Vorgänger



Sorry aber das ist für ein 300€ Board ein Witz. Hatte selbst das ud7 und es war eine Katastrophe. Mit dem m4e ist sb benchen einigermaßen vertretbar.


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Ich weis, das es nicht gut ist, aber es läuft Dafür sterben die M4E´s wie die Fliegen


----------



## Vaykir (18. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit dem hohen RAM-Takt gerade mein Windows zerschossen  Das wars also erst mal...



Kannste nicht reparieren mit win dvd? Seven bekommt das eigl immer voll gut gebacken.


----------



## Matti OC (18. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe mit dem hohen RAM-Takt gerade mein Windows zerschossen  Das wars also erst mal...



kommt vor, ich hatte oft Glück, das dass Vista die Win XP HDD wieder repariert hatte.  

Und Moose83, sicher kenne ich auch viele Tricks um das Board zum starten zugekommen, nur nervt das ungemein, dass Bios ist unausgereift, ob nun mit den UD3 - UD7 immer die gleichen Boot Probleme. ( dann vergeht einen die Lust 3D zubenchen) 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. September 2011)

Also so wies aussieht, macht meine GX2 einen Takt von rockstable 864/2160/1152 @ 1,3V mit, das sollte für einige Pünktchen reichen, sofern ich meine Sandy mit 5,5GHz durch die Benches ohne CPU Test bekomme. XP macht ich vermutlich heute neu und dann kanns losgehen.


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Kannste nicht reparieren mit win dvd? Seven bekommt das eigl immer voll gut gebacken.


 
Ging leider nicht... DICE ist jetzt auch alle. Werde aber bald wieder was bestellen


----------



## Moose83 (18. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> kommt vor, ich hatte oft Glück, das dass Vista die Win XP HDD wieder repariert hatte.
> 
> Und Moose83, sicher kenne ich auch viele Tricks um das Board zum starten zugekommen, nur nervt das ungemein, dass Bios ist unausgereift, ob nun mit den UD3 - UD7 immer die gleichen Boot Probleme. ( dann vergeht einen die Lust 3D zubenchen)
> 
> lg



Probier doch mal den Tip mit dem Z68X Bios, bei mir läufts damit rund


----------



## Freakezoit (18. September 2011)

Das mit dem z68x bios bringt da null , glaub mal was ich und matti mit GB boards beim SB durch haben ist ...... Sprechen wir lieber nich drüber .

Das ist sowas von zum brechen. Da hilft auch kein bios mehr nur dem hersteller das ding um die Ohren hauen.
Mal nen kleines beispiel board läuft ohne neutstart. 10Std. im default alles durch. Bei neubooten sagt der dann overclocking Failed  (ja ne is klar)
Und dazu passend brauch das teil dann 3-4 anläufe um zu starten - Was soll den so ein mist, sowas hat man ja nichteinmal mit uralt HW. Und wenn ich mir überlege wieviele GB boards bei matti schon kaputt gegangen sind und das einfach so ohne die übermäßig zu fordern. Dann stellt sich schon die Frage was das für ein mist ist.


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Alex wieviel VCCIO Spannung gibst du denn? Bekomme meine RAMs bei 1120 MHz nicht stabil :/ Auch nicht mit 1,75V


----------



## fuzz3l (18. September 2011)

Bekommst du mit 1066 8-8-8 einen 32m durch?

Das bekomm ich aufm M4E-Z nicht hin, selbst mit 1,8v und 1,2v VCCIO...
Aber dann selbst 1140 8-8-8 3D laufen -> Drecks SandyBridge...


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Jo da habe ich genau das gleiche Problem wie du... Beim SuperPi keine Chance.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. September 2011)

RAM ist echt ein Problem bei Sandy...man brauch die perfekte Combo aus Mainboard, CPU und RAM. Ansonsten fährt man total komische Latenzen 

Ich kann 3D 1125MHz bei CL7-10-9-24 fahren und selbst 32m gehen CL7-10-8-21. Aber CLx-*9*-x-x geht selbst mitt 1067 so gut wie garnicht 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. September 2011)

Hey ihr, 
habe gerade ein kleines Problem. Die Kombination aus VoltageFactory und Rivatuner funktionierte unter Win7 wunderbar (nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten). Unter XP habe ich jetzt alles gleich konfiguriert, nur werden die Spawa-Temperaturen im Riva nicht angezeigt, und die GPU-Spannung liegt laut Anzeige bei beiden GPUs bei 3,35V... Da nimmt er auch den falschen Sensor (nicht den VT1165MF). Demensprechend funktioniert auch die Einstellung der Spannung über VF nicht. Treiber ist 197.45.
Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, die Spannung meiner 9800GX2 ein bisschen hochzukriegen?

Aber gute Nachricht: Sandy macht 5,5GHz 3D 2C/2T


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2011)

Solltest aber trotzdem richtig einstellen können mit VoltageFactory. Es passt ja nur das Auslesen nicht oder?

Alternativ einfach von Hand nachmessen. Punkte findest du hier:
How To: Volt Mod the GeForce 9800GX2


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. September 2011)

Geht nicht, hab auf 1,3V eingestellt und bekam direkt einen Freeze bei 850MHz nach nicht mal einer Sekunde im AM3. Unter Win7 liefen damit 864MHz noch durch den Vantage  Auch bei 800MHz kommen schon leichte Bildfehler im 03. Das wird also nicht übernommen. Ich werd aber auch mal nachmessen, danke.

// Ach das Ding hat aber auch seine Eigenarten... Im Win7 muss man das als Device0/Device2 konfigurieren, sonst wird die Karte nicht erkannt (also quasi als 2 Einzelkarten im SLI Betrieb). In XP hingegen wird es als Dual-GPU angesehen (also wie eine GTX590 z.B.), daher D0/D1... Okay, nachdem ich das rausgefunden hab, konnte ich noch 2-3 Runs machen. Im 05er hab ich schon Top10, AM3, Vantage und 03 immerhin Top20. Das bringt wenigstens auch mal ein paar Team Power Points, da ich ab und zu Matti überhole


----------



## Freakezoit (19. September 2011)

Öhm masterchief du verwechselst da was, nicht 3.35v sind die gpu spannung sondern die interne 3.3v spannung der karte 
Geh mal beim Riva HW monitor auf setup und mach da erstmal den Vt1165 plugin an. Dann kannste auch alles auslesen.
Matti überholen der ist gut , der alte mann bencht ja kaum zz. Wenn er mal so benchen tut wie er soll dann... 


Roman : VCCIO hab ich bei 1100 auf 1.15v 
Ram zwischen 1.75 & 1.8v je nach TRFC. 

Hier mal nen kurzer 32m (schade die CPU weigert sich leider mehr takt zu machen , ist nen Sonntags modell XD).

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

6m4.657s bei 5504 mhz 54*101.9 , VCCIO 1.15 / DRAM 1.8v , Timings 7-8-7-20 1T TRFC 60.  

104 BCLK * 53  geht auch aber ist dann meist hängengeblieben dank der CPU die halt Volt ohne ende Braucht für 5.5 (1.712 für 5513 )  
3D ist da aber teils teils kein thema , wenn die Cpu mal will.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Öhm masterchief du verwechselst da was, nicht 3.35v sind die gpu spannung sondern die interne 3.3v spannung der karte
> Geh mal beim Riva HW monitor auf setup und mach da erstmal den Vt1165 plugin an. Dann kannste auch alles auslesen.
> Matti überholen der ist gut , der alte mann bencht ja kaum zz. Wenn er mal so benchen tut wie er soll dann...


 Nicht verwechseln, es wird im Riva nun mal als Core Voltage angegeben. Das damit die +3,3V gemeint sind, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht  Nur kann ich mich auch nicht daran erinnern, im Rivatuner in Win7 (wo das anstandslos ging) das VT1165 Plugin installiert zu haben. Aber das wird sich schon noch klären. 
Matti's Ergebnisse sind natürlich schon ein bisschen länger dort in der Datenbank, das hat ja nicht unmittelbar mit seinen jetzigen Aktivitäten zu tun. Es ging mir nur darum, dass Matti die besten GX2 Ergebnisse hatte und kein anderes Teammitglied besser war, was heißt, dass ich mehr TPP bekomme, wenn ich Matti's Ergebnisse überbieten kann


----------



## Freakezoit (19. September 2011)

Normal Steht da ja auch Voltage Regulator Output welches die Gpu spannung ist.
Und die 3.3v sind die Sensor Supply Voltage . 

Das mit matti war sarkastisch in seine richtung gemeint nicht in deine


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2011)

kk^^ Also CPU ist mit 5500MHz und 1,6V am Limit, da geht nix mehr. Noch nen Tipp, wie ich aus dem 05er noch mehr rauskriege? Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Matti OC (19. September 2011)

welch ein Vergleich, meine lief unter Luft mit default Vcore, na wer weiss ob ich dich nicht noch so ein bekomme

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2011)

Ja... wie unfair 

Vielleicht geht beim VRam noch etwas mehr, und beim DRam, da schaffe ich vllt noch die 1100MHz CL8, aber das muss ich erst testen. Könnte für dem AM3 wichtig werden. Da liege ich momentan bei 405k.


----------



## Matti OC (19. September 2011)

Hi, hab ich das jetzt richtig gesehen, dass du nur Single Ram fährst.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (19. September 2011)

Also das sehe ich auch so


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2011)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2011)

Na, da muss ich wohl nochmal nachbenchen 
PS: Ja, ich hab Single Channel benutzt, empfiehlt sich Dual mehr?


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2011)

Hi, Single Channel hab ich nie versucht, in 2001 verwenden oft welche das @ mega Score, jenseits von 130k, aber warum nur 

Rocco du spinnst, die Zeiten der Kolonien ist schon lange vorbei  jetzt komm mal wieder nach Hause 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2011)

Okay, naja ich habe nur immer alle Leute mit 2GB Ram benchen sehen, ich dachte das wären Single Module gewesen. Naja, dann werd ichs mal mit Dual Channel probieren  Und schauen, dass ich 99-2001 und den Vantage mit nem ordentlichen CPU Takt noch durchkriege. Und dann wartet auch noch eine GTS320 und eine 2900 Pro


----------



## RoccoESA (20. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Rocco du spinnst, die Zeiten der Kolonien ist schon lange vorbei  jetzt komm mal wieder nach Hause
> 
> lg



das nennt sich Entwicklungshilfe ...


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Okay, naja ich habe nur immer alle Leute mit 2GB Ram benchen sehen, ich dachte das wären Single Module gewesen. Naja, dann werd ichs mal mit Dual Channel probieren  Und schauen, dass ich 99-2001 und den Vantage mit nem ordentlichen CPU Takt noch durchkriege. Und dann wartet auch noch eine GTS320 und eine 2900 Pro




HI, bei der 2900 Pro mach ich dann auch mit  da hab ich einiges da. 

Rocco, das kostete uns schon damals zu viel

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2011)

Habe heute einige Karten gemoddet und getestet. Bilanz:

- 9800GT tot
- 9800GTX+ tot
- 8600GT tot 



GTX260 Lightning mit sehr gutem RAM gefunden 

Das wars wert


----------



## fuzz3l (20. September 2011)

Sehr gut, Roman, da versteht wer sein Handwerk


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2011)

Hi, wo warst du denn mit deinen Volt Einstellungen, bei der 8600 GT.

bei meinen kann ab 1,67 Vcore OVP, schwarzes Bild.
Ram bei der 1,2 ns. 2 Volt bei der 1,4 ns 2,15 Volt / beide leben aber noch. 

mh, aber nicht mal 1020/ 2160/ 1080 reicht aus um die Russen zu bekommen @ XtremeLabs.org Primus Inter Pares III

lg


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2011)

9800GT und 8600GT hatten schon einen Teildefekt und ich habe versucht es mit mehr Spannung auszugleichen  Beide Karten für wenige Euro defekt bei ebay gekauft.

9800GTX habe ich mich am OVP Mod versucht und ich bin mir nicht sicher warum die Karte jetzt kein Bild mehr bringt  Das dumme ist, dass ich einfach kein Datenblatt vom PX3544 finden kann wo ich neben dem Blockschaltbild auch die Pinbelegung sehe 

@ Matti: Das Problem ist, dass die Stromversorgung normalerweise bei den Karten nicht ausreicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine ohne zusätzlichen PCIe Stecker hast? Dann ist bei 75W sowieso Ende was bei ~1,7V schon hinkommen könnte.


----------



## Vaykir (20. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe heute einige Karten gemoddet und getestet. Bilanz:
> 
> - 9800GT tot
> - 9800GTX+ tot
> ...


 
fein gemach


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Sehr gut, Roman, da versteht wer sein Handwerk


 


Vaykir schrieb:


> fein gemach


 
Danke Jungs


----------



## Matti OC (20. September 2011)

Hi, ja meine haben kein PCIe Stromanschluß, naja egal ich versuch mal den 2001 mit der 9800 GX2, uns ist da was aufgefallen ( bei der GTX 285 waren wir schon im CH 514 FPS )

lg


----------



## Ü50 (20. September 2011)

Na ja, die alte HW muss ja zerstört werden sonst kommt ja nichts Neues rein


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ja meine haben kein PCIe Stromanschluß, naja egal ich versuch mal den 2001 mit der 9800 GX2, uns ist da was aufgefallen ( bei der GTX 285 waren wir schon im CH 514 FPS )
> 
> lg



Ja dann ist die Stromversorgung das Problem.




Ü50 schrieb:


> Na ja, die alte HW muss ja zerstört werden sonst kommt ja nichts Neues rein


 
Waren alles günstige Karten von ebay. Habe noch 2 funktionierende 9800GTX+ übrig. Irgendwann finde ich schon die richtigen Pins


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2011)

Hab da mal ne Frage... Kann man rein theoretisch bei der 9800GX2 auch die eine Platine weglassen und die andere alleine betreiben, z.B. als 9800GT?  Dass das laut HWBot wahrscheinlich nicht erlaubt wäre, ist mir klar, nur ist das möglich?


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2011)

Hab ich schon probiert aber die 9800GX2 startet nicht wenn du nur eine Platine verwendest.


----------



## blackbolt (21. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, aber nicht mal 1020/ 2160/ 1080 reicht aus um die Russen zu bekommen @ XtremeLabs.org Primus Inter Pares III
> 
> lg


 
wenn keiner mehr hinterher kommt haste wenigstens eine GT440


----------



## Matti OC (21. September 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage... Kann man rein theoretisch bei der 9800GX2 auch die eine Platine weglassen und die andere alleine betreiben, z.B. als 9800GT?  Dass das laut HWBot wahrscheinlich nicht erlaubt wäre, ist mir klar, nur ist das möglich?


 

Hi, wie gesagt, ich habe ja eine Kaputte, da meldet sich nur noch die erste GPU an, Treiber lässt sich ganz Normal aufspielen, läuft auch alles in 3D durch. / ob man jetzt ein Bios von der 9800 GT aufspielen könnte


----------



## Icke&Er (21. September 2011)

Das klingt doch stark nach einem Selbstversuch oder Matti? 

Grüße


----------



## Freakezoit (22. September 2011)

Nein wenn dann geht nur nen 9800GTX oder 8800GTS , und mit glück nen GTS 250 Bios , GT würde zwar gehn aber dann wäre es ne 9800GT mit 128 statt 112 shadern


----------



## Moose83 (22. September 2011)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich Hypers mit Sandy anständig zum laufen? Alles macht plötzlich Probleme


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2011)

hmm kp, meine laufen.
sind zwar nicht so die derben timings, aber 8-8-8-21-1T bei 1.65V geht.
schonmal 1,75V getestet?


----------



## Moose83 (22. September 2011)

Bei welchem Takt? 8-8-8 ist ja nicht gerade der Burner Meine Powerchips liefen mit über 1100 und CL7, die hier wollen net so recht.


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2011)

öh, 2200 hab ich bisher nur getestet.


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2011)

Meine Hyper wollen auch keine 1100 mit SB machen obwohl es mit meinem Gulftown kein Problem war... Muss auch noch etwas rumspielen.


----------



## Moose83 (22. September 2011)

Bei mir laufen sie jetzt, in den anderen beiden Ramslots Kurzer Test mit 1100 8-8-7-20 war erfolgreich, Spannung bei 1,68V Mehr teste ich erst, wenn die CPU kalt gemacht wird Ist im Moment noch mit WaKü.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (22. September 2011)

8-8 ist einfach mehr probleme macht wohl eher 7-8 die restlichen sind kein thema. Und mehr als 1.75v würde ich da nicht geben . Sonst kannste dich mit 99% von deinem IMC verabschieden. (Das hab ich grad durch) , der 2600k den ich hier hab läuft zwar noch 1333 mit 8GB aber 1600 selbst mit 2gb = no go Hängt dann immer bei der PCH mem ini ... oder kommt mit postcode 56 (Unkown cpu or speed) .
Ich werd das die tage aber mal mit nem 2500k gegentesten.


----------



## Moose83 (23. September 2011)

Mehr wie 1,75V habe ich unter Wasser auch nicht vor, mehr erst mit mehr Kühlung


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2011)

Ich habe unter DICE auch mal 1,8V gegeben aber selbst damit liefen die RAMs bei 2240 8-8-8-24 nicht stabil. An den Timings kann es aber eigentlich nicht liegen. Mit meinem Gulftown war der Takt absolut kein Problem und bei SB läuft das Kit nicht mal mit 2240 9-9-9-30 und das sollte bei der Spannung ja wirklich kein Problem sein


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass wir bzl speicher noch was übersehen.


----------



## Freakezoit (23. September 2011)

Roman bei mir laufen die ja 7-8-7-20 das ist nicht das problem dafür krieg ich keinen hohen BCLK hin (das nervt eher) 2210 sind aufm asus mit cl7 kein thema , beim GB gingen auch noch 2280 Cl8-8-8-24 bei wenig spannung also unter 1.7v.

Joa wenn ich an Gulfi denke , hab ja immer noch mein gutes asus Board damit laufen die gleichen rams locker ddr 2500 bei 1.7v und cl8 

Übersehn tun wir nix , ich denke bei Roman liegt es daran seine sind MNH hyper , meine 4 sind MGH  daran wird es wohl auch liegen aber zum teil auch am imc des SB.


----------



## Matti OC (23. September 2011)

Hi, beim Asrock Extreme7 Gen3, kann ich auch nicht den 1 zu 8 Teiler verwenden (oder nur mit T2, obwohl ich im Bios T1 gespeichert habe),  dafür geht aber der Teiler 1 zu 7  Cl. 6 8 6 24 T1 TRFC auf 74.

Alex, bei dir kann es nicht am 2600k liegen, da alle 9 Stück 2600k die ich bis jetzt hatte immer die gleichen Settings vom Ram liefen, Unterschiede gab es nur wenn ich andere Mainboards verwendet hatte. 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2011)

Mit dem 1:7 Teiler habe ich auch keine Probleme. Da machen meine RAMs 2000 7-7-6-17 1T TRFC68. Nur im 1:8 Teiler wollen die RAMs einfach nicht. Habe schon massive Probleme beim Start und benchen kann ich damit schon gar nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

Denke das problem werden wir bei SB-E nicht mehr haben, da wir dort mit dem BLCK wieder höher kommen.
Ne lösung ham wir deswegen allerdings trotzdem noch nicht 

Schonmal versucht die PCH spannung und VCCDI spannung zu erhöhen, ob sich dann was ändert?


----------



## Matti OC (23. September 2011)

Das muss aber  zu teil an den Mainboard liegen, auf den Asus Reo laufen meine G-Skill (2133) keine 2133 max Teiler wieder nur 1 zu 7, dafür laufen die A-Data (2200) auf den Asus Reo über 2200 MHz ( Teiler 1 zu 8) Cl 7 9 7 21 T1 TRFC auf 74.

Beim Asrock geht der Teiler 1 zu 8 mit den A-Dada nicht.
Beim Gigabyte laufen die G-SKill und A-Data ohne Probleme über 2133 MHz ( Cl 7 9 7 21 TRFC 68) 

mh 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

wenn man wüsste, woran das liegen könnte, könnte man ja zusammen mal nen lösungsansatz finden.
aber irgendwie scheint das wohl elektronische willkür zu sein.

oder wie meine ma immer sagt: "die dinger haben nen eigenleben"


----------



## Icke&Er (23. September 2011)

Wie ich schon immer gesagt habe, SB lässt sich schnell und unkompliziert takten, aber für richtig gute Werte braucht man eine perfekte Combo. Dabei müssen Mobo, CPU und RAM zusammenpassen und irgendwie in Symbiose treten. Ist ein Teil nicht ideal schwanken die Wert bei SB doch enorm 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

> Dabei müssen Mobo, CPU und RAM zusammenpassen und irgendwie in Symbiose treten



am besten so, dass sie zu einer einheit werden und sich nicht mehr trennen lassen.


----------



## Moose83 (23. September 2011)

Nur die Hyper Kits machen Probleme mit Sandy, meine alten Rams waren Elpida, aber keine Hypers, die liefen 7-9-7-20 bis 1100 MHz
Mein Hyper Kit ist aber bis 1150 und CL8 bei 1,7V getestet, da muss ich nochmal testen 
Hab heute was zum 2700k gelesen, das sollen stark selektierte 2600k´s sein, dafür kosten sie mehr wie ein 2600k, der Preis von dem bleibt gleich


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2011)

jo 330€ das ding. banausen


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2011)

Zwar selektiert aber wir alle wissen ja, dass das nicht gleichzeitig einen höheren Maximaltakt garantiert


----------



## blackbolt (24. September 2011)

so war die letzten tage auch mal wieder fleissig

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

nicht das ihr denkt von mir kommt nix mehr


----------



## Ü50 (24. September 2011)

Ich habe auch nochmal nachgelegt. Habe mir extra einen anderen E66 im Büro ausgebaut. Viel besser ist der jedoch auch nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2011)

Nö nö , ich werd auch gleich nen bissle kleinkram vom lappi benchen hoch laden


----------



## Matti OC (24. September 2011)

ich will ja nichts sagen aber ansonsten bewegt sich ja nicht viel hier.
Diese blöde Teamwertung von HWbot, macht noch unser ganzes Team kaputt. ( den Spaß sowieso) 

lg 

PS: Na, Alex haste nun meine CPU kaputt bekommen , weswegen du jetzt lappis´ trettest.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. September 2011)

Nein habsch nicht  Mainboard killer matti 
Ich trette nur den lappi von tine ein bissle


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> ich will ja nichts sagen aber ansonsten bewegt sich ja nicht viel hier.
> Diese blöde Teamwertung von HWbot, macht noch unser ganzes Team kaputt. ( den Spaß sowieso)
> 
> lg
> ...



Ja leider :/ Hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich mich auch wieder aufraffen konnte. Hab mir jetzt aber erst mal eine GTX580 bestellt  Es geht weiter!


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2011)

Doppelt gemoppelt (Vielen dank , an die Foren Sw  XD)


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2011)

So upload marathon beendet XD

Cpu-z  (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Heaven DX9 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Heaven DX11 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

UCBench (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

32M (0.8p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

1M (1p)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2209217_

PCM04 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

PCM05 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

PCMV (2p)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2209225_

3DM01 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM03 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM05 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DM06 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

3DMV (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

AM3 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Macht zusammen : 27.8p 
(Fehlt nur noch der 3DM11 & Wprime)

Kleinvieh macht halt auch mist wenn man sich mühe gibt 

PS: HWmaster ranking platz 16 = Done ^^


----------



## Vaykir (25. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja leider :/ Hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich mich auch wieder aufraffen konnte. Hab mir jetzt aber erst mal eine GTX580 bestellt  Es geht weiter!


 
braucht du für die cpu auch


----------



## Icke&Er (25. September 2011)

War zwar jetzt gerade weniger Aktiv, aber am 30. ist meine letzte Prüfung und dann will ich nochmal was machen 
Ist zwar keine GTX580, aber 88-Serie und Q6600 werden auch was abwerfen hoffe ich

Grüße


----------



## blackbolt (25. September 2011)

ich liebe es wenn ein plan funktioniert

@ Karl
             1.                                      10236 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                           5039 MHz  Pentium 4 'D' 915                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  2                                                   
             2.                                      9992 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Turrican                                              5460 MHz   Pentium 4 'D' 915                                                                                                     Cascade                                                                                                                                                                                                                  1,5                                                   

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (25. September 2011)

Erwecke nicht den Zorn der Götter.
Da liegt bestimmt noch irgendwo ein Backup.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. September 2011)

So wie schon angekündigt noch Wprime & 3DM11

Wprime32m (0.6p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews_

Wprime 1024M (1.5p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews_

3DM11 (2p)

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews_

macht 31.9p insgesamt nur für einen lappi


----------



## Vaykir (25. September 2011)

Das ja schonmal ordentlich.
Fein gemacht


----------



## Turrican (25. September 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ich liebe es wenn ein plan funktioniert
> 
> @ Karl
> 1.                                      10236 marks
> ...


muss wohl ein backup rausholen.

leider ist der pcmark04 mit den dual core problemen echt grottig.


----------



## RoccoESA (26. September 2011)

ich hab noch'n Revo über - falls einer der PC_Murkser eines braucht


----------



## chillinmitch (27. September 2011)

So , ich hab mich vom GT verabschiedet solange er noch geld bringt.
Seit gestern ein Asus Gene z und einen 2600k da.
Der lief keine 3 Minuten im Standarttakt und dann hat er gleich 1,6V gesehen. 
55er boot multi mit 1,62V auf allen threads. 56er geht mit ach und krach ist aber alles noch nicht richtig wprime oder 3DMarkCPU test stable , alles ohne Bclk erhöhung.
Mal schauen was der noch bringt, vor allem wenn die SS von patrick da ist, bisher grade mal 2h unter wasser (15 Grad) getestet. 
Aber ich hab schon gemerkt, im gegensatz zum GT ist sandy ne kleine Diva. Egal, die krieg ich schon gezähmt.

Spannungen VCCSA/IO( beim Gene Z gekoppelt) 1,10 /PLL 1,88 / PCH 1,086


----------



## crazzzy85 (27. September 2011)

Da hast aber ne feine CPU war die pretested oder Glück gehabt


----------



## chillinmitch (27. September 2011)

Ehrlich, ich hatte wohl glück.
Hab erst überlegt den zurückzusenden und auf nen 2700K zu warten aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht das der 2700er neue welten betritt.


----------



## crazzzy85 (27. September 2011)

Das glaube ich auch nicht... dann hattest aber ein gutes Händchen


----------



## Moose83 (27. September 2011)

Schau erstmal, wie weit du den belasten kannst Kann meinen auch mit 5,67GHz booten, aber nicht für 06/WPrime belasten


----------



## chillinmitch (27. September 2011)

55x100 hab ich jetzt für den 06er CPU Test stabil. Braucht aber ganz schön viel vcore, 55x läuft erst richtig zwischen 1,64-1,67V.


----------



## crazzzy85 (28. September 2011)

Meiner liegt auch in dem spannungsbereich wie hast du denn die CPU pll ?


----------



## Matti OC (28. September 2011)

Hi, etwas wenig Score für 5500  MHz, sollte doch um die 10800 bis 11000 liegen.
lg Matti


----------



## chillinmitch (28. September 2011)

Ja, der score ist lütt hab da aber auch nix angepasst , kommt mir grade nur auf den max 4c/8t takt für Vantage und 06er CPU Test an,
PLL ist bei 1,88V PCH 1,09V , real liegen ca. 0,03V weniger an. Wie weit würdet ihr mit der PLL max. gehen unter Wasser(10°-14°Grad) und SS?
jute nacht.


----------



## Matti OC (28. September 2011)

Hi, komisch an PLL usw. gehe ich kaum ran, nur Vcore und Ram Volt, dass ist alles.


----------



## chillinmitch (28. September 2011)

Hab nun PLL bis 1,72 gesenkt mit  dem Ergebniss - es läuft stabiler. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.
Schön auch, das mein alter Ram (Corsair XMS3) auf anhieb mit 2133 9-9-9-24 läuft da ist es nur nötig VCCSA/IO auf 1,11 anzuheben.
So , jetzt wirklich pennen , aber fällt mir immer schwer bei neuer hardware. OC süchtig.....

PS: Schöner takt mit der 8600 GT Matti.


----------



## Matti OC (28. September 2011)

HI, dass deine CPU Score sowenig ist, liegt an Win 7 unter XP bekommst du viel mehr raus: 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal den unterschied von WinXP und Win7x64 im SuperPi getestet mit dem 2600k @ 4000MHz

bei Win7 komme ich etwa auf 8min21s
bei WinXP auf 8min35s

Der Unterschied ist etwas groß oder 

edit: Das ist der Schnitt aus je 10 Durchläufen


----------



## sn@ke (28. September 2011)

Normal ist das aber nicht hmmmm


----------



## Vaykir (28. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal den unterschied von WinXP und Win7x64 im SuperPi getestet mit dem 2600k @ 4000MHz
> 
> bei Win7 komme ich etwa auf 8min21s
> bei WinXP auf 8min35s
> ...


 
das hab ich auch mal getestet und kam das gleiche raus. bei mir waren die win764bit runs auch immer schneller als die xp runs.
selbst mein score ausm hwbot mit 6min5sek ist unter win7-64bit gewesen. xp war immer langsamer.
evtl ändert sich das, wenn man weitere tweaks macht und copy wazza macht und evtl den ram scharf stellt.


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2011)

14s wegzutweaken wird aber auch schwer 

Ich habe mich nur gewundert weil ich beim Bot einige Ergebnisse gesehen habe die bei etwa dem gleichen Takt unter XP schneller waren als ich mit Win7.


----------



## Moose83 (28. September 2011)

Geht mir aber auch so Bei mir ist da auch Win7 am schnellsten


----------



## DopeLex (28. September 2011)

Dann macht ihr alle samt was falsch... 

Es gibt zig Guides im Internet - einfach an und los funzt bei SPi32M nun mal nicht. Ohne Tweaks ist Win7/2008 auch immer schneller als ein XP.

Und waza bringt bei Sandy max. 2-3 Sekunden.


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2011)

Erleuchte mich bitte  Kommt mir schon extrem langsam vor...


----------



## chillinmitch (28. September 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, dass deine CPU Score sowenig ist, liegt an Win 7 unter XP bekommst du viel mehr raus:
> 
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> lg Matti


 Ist klar, wer macht schon nen 06er unter Win 7, es ging um max. Takt.
Heute Nacht gehts weiter, soll ja schön kalt werden.


----------



## DopeLex (28. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Erleuchte mich bitte  Kommt mir schon extrem langsam vor...


 
Gute Anlaufstelle ist schon mal der _SPi-bei-festem-Takt-Thread_ hier im Forum. Steht bei den meisten guten Ergebnisse bei, was getweakt wurde.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. September 2011)

Na jungs Win7 & 32m XD. Klar nen vollgetweaktes Win7 ist schnell im 32m aber wenn ich zeiten von 6min .. bei 5.7ghz mitm sandy sehe , dass ist total lahm . Ich hatte letztens 6min 4s bei 5.5ghz unter nem zerw.... XP Sp2. Also da geht ne ganze menge wichtig ist halt sich nen Guid reinziehn & probieren. Nicht alles was da drinn steht ist auch sinnvoll. Halbwissen ist kein wissen , entweder man weiß es oder nicht. 
Ich helf auch gern wenn da jemand nachhol bedarf hat. Kein thema , wenn gewünscht mach ich auch nen Fred extra dafür. 

Und 8min 35 bei 4ghz & 1:7 teiler unter xp ist lahm unter 8 min 10 wäre schonmal eher vernüftig , nicht perfekt aber nen gute richtlinie.


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2011)

Alex wäre dir für Hilfe echt dankbar  2D war noch nie wirklich mein Fall deshalb ist meine Tweakerfahrung auch Limes -> 0. 

Links zu ein paar guten Guides wären für den Einstieg hilfreich 


edit: Habe jetzt mal bisschen rumgetweakt und komme auf 8min 16s 500ms bei 4000MHz 1:7 Teiler

Nicht perfekt aber schon mal 19s Verbesserung und auch deutlich schneller als Win7


edit2: In Zukunft wird bei CPU-Z anscheinend eine Art Timer eingebaut um "Stabilität" zu bescheinigen. Der Takt muss also mindestens 2-3s stabil sein bevor man validieren kann. Mehr dazu findet ihr hier: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-CPU-Z-Validation-Changes-bogus-dumps-removed.

Meiner Meinung nach total dämlich... Maximaler Takt hatte für mich noch nie etwas mit Stabilität zu tun.


----------



## chillinmitch (29. September 2011)

na jeht doch. weiter so.

Ich hab mir die nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und die ersten tests unter XP gemacht.
Irgendwie krieg ich da immer mehr takt hin als unter win7...
Ziel war o6er mit der 5850 zu verbessern und das hat gleich gut geklappt - platz 4 - knapp 30Punkte.
Für die ersten tests garnicht übel. Und ist ja alles noch unter wasser. 
Hier mein vorläufiges ergebniss-  33711 P


----------



## Moose83 (29. September 2011)

Dein CPU Score ist immer noch grottig, da solltest du mal ansetzen Bei 5,58GHz erreiche ich 11700 CPU Punkte: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

Ich hatte auch nur 11500-11900 punkte bei 5770 mhz.
denke nicht, dass sich da groß was ändern wird.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. September 2011)

CPU-Score mit Radeon und Geforce = Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## Moose83 (29. September 2011)

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen, da haste Recht, CPU Score ist da mit AMD niedriger


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2011)

Endlich 1000UP geknackt


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

Yeah


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2011)

Für wann hast du das LN2 geordert?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (30. September 2011)

Eigentlich schade um den ungenutzten Kühler


----------



## Vaykir (30. September 2011)

was fürn abartig riesiges PCB...


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Oktober 2011)

Nutzt du die classified mit evbot?


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber ich hatte bisher noch nicht die Zeit die Karte ausführlich zu testen. Mache ich wahrscheinlich heute abend oder morgen. Per EVBot lassen sich vGPU, vDDQ und vPLL einstellen.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2011)

Nadann solltest du mit deiner CPU und der guten Karte die Punkteliste ordentlich aufmischen können 
Lass es krachen

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Oktober 2011)

Das hat schon jemand aber dieses WE die Latte schon ein wenig höher gelegt 
Der WR im 2003 Single ist mit einer Asus auf der AF/LDK Session geknackt worden.
AwardFabrik/ Team LDK OC Session - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Oktober 2011)

Tja.....Stuwi`s 2500K on tour würd ich sagen 
Aber hammer Score 

MFG


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich ein verändertes (mod) Bios für die GTX 580 Lightning 1,5GB her bekomme das mehr als 1,213V einstellen lässt ?


----------



## Vaykir (1. Oktober 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich ein verändertes (mod) Bios für die GTX 580 Lightning 1,5GB her bekomme das mehr als 1,213V einstellen lässt ?



Ich würde sagen nirgendswo.


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Oktober 2011)

naja für die 580 DCII gibt es ja auch eins daher dachte ich das es evtl. auch eins für die lightning gibt


----------



## Vaykir (1. Oktober 2011)

nein, da musste was falsch gelesen haben. für die dcii gibts nen "mod" mit dem man die vcore auf 1,6V erhöhen kann.
aber das ist kein bios mod.
obs sowas auch für die lightning gibts weis ich net.


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte bei meiner dcii 580 ein anderes BIOS und den smartdoctor da konnte ich dann 1,6v einstellen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja da gibt's nen spezielles BIOS, aber wies mit der Lightning aussieht weiss ich nicht. Aber in der Regel sollten mit BIOS 0,1 Volt mehr drin sein.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Oktober 2011)

dafür brauchtest du aber kein extra bios


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Das ist schon komisch die karte wird im bot so oft und weit getaktet da sollte es doch etwas geben ohne nen hardmod


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2011)

Komm, GTX580 Lightning und LN2, da ist ein Hardmod doch keine Herausforderung mehr


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2011)

Okay im Moment ist OC mit der 580 Classified noch etwas fail... Um die Spannungen zu ändern muss ich meinen EVBot verwenden. Für diesen brauche ich aber ein Update welches ich nur mit einem EVGA Classified Mainboard machen kann was ich aber nicht mehr besitze  

EVGA arbeitet aber schon an einer Lösung... Evtl. lässt es sich später auch über die Grafikkarte flashen.


edit: Verwendet einer von euch noch ein EVGA Classified Mainboard?


----------



## fuzz3l (2. Oktober 2011)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Da lobe ich mir eine Matrix


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2011)

Kinderkrankheiten eben  Ansonsten ist die Karte richtig nice. 

Stock Voltage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi, nah meine geht da wohl ein wenig besser, Score usw ist wohl ein Witz bei dir. 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
ob nun 4 GHz  oder 5 GHz viel tut sich nichts in der Score vllt im erst Test etwas, ich will aber etwas mehr sehen von dir 

lg Matti

PS: Team Captain, diesen Status werden Uwe (Rocco) , Alex (Freakezoit), Stefan (Blackbolt) so wie Lippokratis / True Monkey /Vaykir /Alriin oder ich wohl nie erreichen , erst wenn du besser bist wie wir sind kannst du über uns stehenoder auch bestimmen 

10 vorn gehören immer Team Captian, oder bis du anderer Meinung


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2011)

Lippokratis ist auch TeamCaptain  

Gib mir noch ein paar Tage - ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## fuzz3l (2. Oktober 2011)

Wer auch Win7 x64 fürn 03er mit GTX580 verwendet, gehört sowieso geschlagen 

Wann machste die Karte kalt? Ich hab am Wochenende gleichzeitig die Matrix lieben und hassen gelernt


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2011)

Hier ging es auch nicht um das Ergebnis -.- Ich wollte nur schnell die Karte testen

Kommt drauf an wann ich einen funktionierenden EVBot habe. Wollte eigentlich schon nächstes Wochenende aber ich glaube ich muss das verschieben.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Oktober 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal dass evga das bald fixt.
Ansonsten gutes gelingen.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2011)

Erste Intel Core i7-2700K in freier Wildbahn - 03.10.2011 - ComputerBase
Et kütt


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob auch ein höherer Gesamttakt möglich ist. Das bezweifle ich aber...


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich halt mich da raus.
So wies aussieht werde ich diese Generation eh ganz Überspringen.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2011)

mir ist momentan alles recht ....hauptsache kein 2600k mehr


----------



## Ü50 (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch bestimmt nur ein guter 2600K


----------



## Vaykir (3. Oktober 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt nur ein guter 2600K


 
wenn überhaupt


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die ersten auf HWBot gingen bis 5,2 respektive 5,4GHz. Mein Retail 2600K von vor zwei Wochen schafft 5518. Ich denke nicht, dass wir 2700Ks jenseits der 6GHz sehen werden


----------



## Matti OC (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi, na ein über Teil wird es wieder geben, alle werden dann wieder kaufen und enttäuscht sein   

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist es offiziell 
bin seit 1 Jahr beim PCGHX TEAM
hier mal meine Errungenschaften


Processor (80)
Videocard (54)
Motherboard (27)
Memory (18)
Disk (1)
Power Supply(1)
*1.612,19pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                        Xtreme OC   TPP                                                     1.453,90                                                        UP 1.582,90



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x106


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x105                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x37


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x73


----------



## Matti OC (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, dafür bekommste ein -Gefällt mir- 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (4. Oktober 2011)

Cool cool 
ich hab noch nen monat zeit.
aber so viele medallien in einem jahr. respekt


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute mal meinen 2600K kalt gemacht, aber leider ein ernüchterndes Ergebnis.
Skaliert 0, aber wird auch nicht schlechter. So kann ich wenigstens mit HT mehr fahren, da meine Wakü da am Ende war.

Mehr also 5,5x GHz sind aber im 2D leider nicht drinne (egal ob mit HT oder ohne) 

Morgen mal OS neu machen und 3D testen 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (4. Oktober 2011)

Da hast ja noch Glück. Meiner ging mit SS 200Mhz. runter


----------



## blackbolt (6. Oktober 2011)

danke für die gefällt mir klicks

mal nee frage weiss einer ob die sockel 478 cpus coldbug haben???

bis jetzt hatte ich erst 3 stück die einen coldbug hatten und das waren pentium d`s

habe nämlich jetzt alles zusammen sprich asus p4c800 e deluxe ,1 gb corsair xms ddr1,ein paar cpus und nee 3850agp


----------



## Freakezoit (6. Oktober 2011)

So hier mal kurzer test von gestern abend für die Monats Challenge :

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Meine 2000C8 domis kann ich da leider total vergessen , die sind was das betrifft Crap. Da kann ich beiden die ganze postcode liste durch gehn von 00 bis F2 . 
Die laufen ja nichtmal 2133 Cl8-9-8-24 2T . Obwohl es auch Hyper sind , scheint wohl so das MGH-E`s laufen aber MNH-E überhaupt nicht. Was für ein fail , Vorallem wie websmile das schon paar mal angesprochen hat ist ab 11xx schluss. Und das mit Rams die bei gleichen settings 1300+ aufm X58 laufen . Was ne geile Beschränkung. Am ram /cpu/ bclk liegt es nicht auch der IMC ist nicht schuld . Aufm GB war da mit anderen Cpu`s auch immer schluss. Das ist doch zum kotzen. Vllt sollte ich CL4 mal aufm X58 probieren das wäre mal was. Da würden dann auch die 1000 fallen. Wenn es läuft. 

PS: das limit bei knapp 985 liegt nicht am Ram oder IMC selbst mit Cl6 geht da nicht 1mhz mehr (95.6x xx bei 2133). Erst mit cl7 läuft es. Die rams können aber knapp 1060 Cl6.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir das gleiche, und unterm Heatspreader sind MGH-E Chips
Hab mir jetzt noch anderen Ram bestellt, getestet mit P67/Z68 Boards, also Sandy Ram


----------



## sn@ke (7. Oktober 2011)

Das alles mit Luft, KLASSE 




blackbolt schrieb:


> Heute ist es offiziell
> bin seit 1 Jahr beim PCGHX TEAM
> hier mal meine Errungenschaften
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrican (7. Oktober 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Das alles mit Luft, KLASSE


 öh, nein. das meiste ist mit singlestage und er ist ja in der xtreme oc liga.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Oktober 2011)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Das alles mit Luft, KLASSE


 
Nee da hat Karl schon recht das meiste ist mit SS(Vapochill LS) gemacht


----------



## chillinmitch (8. Oktober 2011)

Noch etwas rumgetweakt und meinen ersten 3. platz geholt. link


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Oktober 2011)

Sehr nice  Hast ja sogar nen Haufen Leute überholt, die mit LN2 gebencht haben. Habe selber mal ne 5850 in Verbindung mit einem i7 920 gebencht, und bin auf 27,7k gekommen mit OC am Anschlag (wobei das auch Win7 war), also sehr respektables Ergebnis


----------



## blackbolt (8. Oktober 2011)

so habe mich endlich mal getraut mein hauptrechner an den ohren zu holen

mein i5 760 schafft 4966Mhz
CPU Frequency 4966.27 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            Blackbolt                          4966.3 MHz  Core i5 760                                     

mein board P7P55D Deluxe schafft einen BLCK von 238MHz
237.98 MHz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt  238 MHz  P7P55D Deluxe                          

meine rams schaffen 1189Mhz CL9
Memory Clock 1189.9 MHz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt 1189.9 MHz DDR3 SDRAM                                                                                                     (1,65volt)

auch noch durch den superpi

ich denke aber das das board limitiert und nicht der ram


hab noch einen kleinen für den contest im october gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware- *1176.7 MHz - 8 pts

*Die Timmings hätte ich auch noch schärfer stellen können aber das war ja nicht gefragt


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Oktober 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hab noch einen kleinen für den contest im october gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
CL9 wird aber nicht gebencht in der Oktober Challenge  versuch mal CL8 oder CL10


----------



## blackbolt (8. Oktober 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> CL9 wird aber nicht gebencht in der Oktober Challenge  versuch mal CL8 oder CL10


 war nicht mein verschulden

ich weiss nicht wer immoment mist baut ob hwbot oder cpuz?????

hier die hatte ich hochgeladen

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

jetzt müsste es aber stimmen

denke mal es liegt an hwbot da mein 2 bild was ich hachgeladen habe auch weg ist


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Oktober 2011)

jetzt passt es ja wieder. kannst ja nochmal mit CL10 versuchen


----------



## blackbolt (8. Oktober 2011)

alle programme(wie z.b.pcmark 05/04)  bis auf cpu tweaker und cpuz sagen das ich nur 2gb ram habe vom 4gb kit
habe ich mir jetzt einen ramriegel zerschossen oder was ist das?????

wäre echt schade wenn es so wäre

zum glück macht kingston 10jahre garantie

wollte heute nochmal die 88serie draufschnallen bringen 400-500 mhz mehr überhaupt so viel 
also anstelle von 4,2-4,4ghz jetzt mit 4,7-4,8ghz oder lohnt sich die mühe nicht???

ok wenn wirklich ein riegel kaputt ist brauche ich wohl mit singel channel ram garnicht erst anzufangen????


----------



## Matti OC (9. Oktober 2011)

HI, die frage ist, unter welchen OS du geschaut hast, unter  XP/ 32bit musst du schon die Graka Ram abziehen.- mh
Zur Not gibt es ein SPD Tool, damit könntest du, den defekten Ram neu flashen, dass Bios vom guten Ram kopieren und auf den defekten speichern  
ich verwende dazu immer ein x38 oder x48 Mainboard, für DDR3 Speicher. 

nah dann, viel viel Glück 

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (9. Oktober 2011)

rams laufen noch

hab noch einen für den contest im cl10 gemacht

                                                                                                                                                                             4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1200.0PC Games Hardware5 pts


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey,
was kann ich ner 8600GT/512MB DDR2/32 Shader so an Ram-Spannung geben? Der vRam geht extrem schlecht, brauche schon 2,1V (+0,2V) für die Erhöhung von 400 auf 446MHz.
GPU geht besser, die läuft mit ~1,5V (+0,2V) auch 760MHz statt 540. Allerdings spielt der vRam da im Moment bei der Score die Bremse.


----------



## blackbolt (11. Oktober 2011)

weil ja hier nix passiert habe ich mal noch ein schüppchen oben beim contest draufgelegt

                                                                                                                                                3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PC Games Hardware28 pts

na wenigstens mal rang drei

meine rams gingen cl6 nicht so gut

                                                                                                                                                                             4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1032.7 PC Games Hardware 5 pts bei 6-10-10-31


----------



## Matti OC (13. Oktober 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> weil ja hier nix passiert habe ich mal noch ein schüppchen oben beim contest draufgelegt
> 
> 3
> 
> ...



HI, meine gehen nicht viel besser 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (14. Oktober 2011)

habe ein problem der pcmark04 bleibt im lademodus hängen 

hatte dieses problem noch nie liegt das am ati treiber(habe ich mal gelesen)sonst immer nur nvidia benutzt????

pcmark05 läuft aber unter vista

system 
asus p4c800 e deluxe
pentium 4 3,0ghz northwood@4134mhz
1024mb ddr1 corsair xms@ 220mhz 2-2-2-5
ati 3850 agp 700/800mhz

schon verschiedene grakatreiber ausprobiert nix funtzt???
 keinen plan????????????

edit:
habe jetzt mal nee fx5500 draufgeschnallt und siehe da er startet ohne probs 
aber durch laufen will die sau trotzdem nichteinzeln laufen alle durch aber wenn ich sie am stück laufen lasse ist immer irgend ein skipped dabei ?????

edit die 2te:
der pcmark04 läuft jetzt mit der fx5500 durch aber mit der leistung der karte brauche ich erst garnicht anzufangen

brauche immer noch dringend hilfe
wie bekomme ich die hd 3850 agp im pcmark04 ins laufen???


----------



## blackbolt (17. Oktober 2011)

so habe eben mal 26 ergebnisse vom sockel 478 hochgeladen

insgesamt 15 medallien und über 70 team power points

hab noch nen haufen s478 cpus hier liegen

@ Freakezoit nicht mal mehr 100 points dann habe ich dich

3.                                                       *1.834,29pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Freakezoit*     4.                                                       *1.739,72pts*  *Blackbolt*


----------



## Freakezoit (17. Oktober 2011)

Versuch es doch 

Ich bin schneller weg wie du gucken kannst. 
Und des sind zwar nicht ganz 100p aber auch knapp 1000 HW punkte bzw. 100 TPP


----------



## blackbolt (18. Oktober 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Versuch es doch
> 
> Ich bin schneller weg wie du gucken kannst.
> Und des sind zwar nicht ganz 100p aber auch knapp 1000 HW punkte bzw. 100 TPP


 
da waren es nur noch 62TPP

edit: 

da waren es nur noch 32TPP


----------



## Matti OC (18. Oktober 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> habe ein problem der pcmark04 bleibt im lademodus hängen
> 
> hatte dieses problem noch nie liegt das am ati treiber(habe ich mal gelesen)sonst immer nur nvidia benutzt????
> 
> ...



Hi, ich könnte dir eine 7800 GS 512 (AGP) geben. 
lg Matti


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2011)

HI, wann kommt denn der neue Sockel von Intel auf den Markt 

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Oktober 2011)

wohl im ersten Quartal 2012

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Oktober 2011)

4.Quartal vielleicht schon November


----------



## Matti OC (20. Oktober 2011)

HI, sind denn schon Preise bekannt 
lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Oktober 2011)

Hatte letztens irgendwo so eine Intel-Routemap gesehen, wo man auf Anfang des nächsten Jahres verschoben hat 
Aber ich denke vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft wird sich da nix tun

MFG


----------



## blackbolt (23. Oktober 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Versuch es doch
> 
> Ich bin schneller weg wie du gucken kannst.
> Und des sind zwar nicht ganz 100p aber auch knapp 1000 HW punkte bzw. 100 TPP


 

und da hab ich dich
3.                                                       *1.858,03pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                        Xtreme OC                                                       1.675,00                                                       1.830,30                                                                                                          
4.                                                       *1.850,27pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Freakezoit*                                                        Xtreme OC                                                       1.470,60                                                       3.796,70

gogogo


----------



## Ü50 (23. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, da fehlen mir ja nur 1,2K bis ich bei euch bin

Glückwunsch zu P3


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch noch ein paar Punkte eingefahren. Hätte mehr DICE bestellen sollen... Hat nur für 3 Benchmarks gereicht 

[hwbot=2216162]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2216160]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2216159]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi, im AM3 und 2005 stimmt aber was nicht.

- vllt ist XP viel schneller 
- Ram auf 1 zu 8 wäre doch die bessere Wahl 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist der Treiber und Windows... Hatte leider kein XP zur Hand. RAM Teiler kann ich leider nicht auf 1:8 stellen. Da macht der RAM nicht mit warum auch immer. Werde das aber auf jeden Fall wiederholen mit anderem Treiber/OS. Der 2003er müsste auch viel höher sein.


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Oktober 2011)

Jupp , im 03er solltest du mit xp und alten treibern (evtl 197.45,182.xx) gute Chancen auf den 1. Platz haben.
Ihr habt beide ca. den selben graka takt aber deine sandy ist 300 mhz schneller, das schaffst du.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Karte lief im 03er auch mit 925MHz durch allerdings war das Ergebnis etwas niedriger mit nur 120k  Aber wie gesagt mit anderem Treiber und Windows sollte das passen  Nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Matti OC (23. Oktober 2011)

HI, nah, so ganz haut das aber nicht hin @ GPU Takt , meine läuft unter Luft 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

mh, ich hätte noch Ram da, die auf Asus teiler 1 zu 8 laufen 

edit: so in etwa : http://hwbot.org/submission/2192640_

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (26. Oktober 2011)

habe folgendes problem meine ssd vertex 2 macht unter vista nur noch die hälfte an power im pcmark05 von 90mb/s(sATA 1.5) im xpstart up auf 37mb/s

unter xp läuft sie aber ganz normal im pcmark05 xpstart up 90mb/s(sATA 1.5)

habe nix anders gemacht als sonst, was ist da los????

*Edit:* hat am pcmarkvantage nachdem er runter ist funtzt es wieder

2.                                      5527 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                              3651 MHz                                                  Pentium 4 2.66 GHz                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3,4


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir heute mal ein paar meiner Grakas vorgenommen zum rumbasteln.

8800GT -> Voltmod wieder hingebogen
8800GTS 640 A3 -> erfolgreich repariert 
2900XT -> Test steht noch aus
8800GTX -> ist der Wissenschaft zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## blackbolt (27. Oktober 2011)

in 20 Tagen 280TPP, 300HWPoints und 78 Medallien gemacht

*1.912,00pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                        Xtreme OC                                                       1.723,90                                                       1.881,00



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x122


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x120


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x59


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x98

mfg


----------



## Matti OC (27. Oktober 2011)

HI, ich bekomme etwas Angst, hör mal langsam auf 

lg aus Berlin


----------



## der8auer (27. Oktober 2011)

Weiter so 

Habe mir 30KG DICE fürs Wochenende bestellt. Dann nehme ich die MARS noch mal ran aber diesmal mit WinXP und 197.xx Treiber.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie gut das du DICE erst fürs We. bestellt hast. Hättest du jetzt ein Ergebniss was du abladen möchtest, hast du Pech. Habe erst eins binnen 2 Stunden abladen können.
Ich dachte immer, bei bei HWBOT sitzen die ASSE


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die Seite war heute übern Tag schon verdammt langsam und scheint jetzt ganz down zu sein.
Morgen machen wir bei mir ne kleine Benchparty und fürs nächste Wochenende gibts vielleicht DICE


----------



## Matti OC (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi, an statt immer neue Versionen on zu stellten, sollten die mal eine Version so optimieren, dass diese auch mal richtig läuft (darf auch eine ältere sein), man das wird ja immer schlechter bei HWbot, es schleichen sich immer mehr Fehler ein. 
So langsam reicht mir das, ich hab echt keine Lust mehr.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2011)

So langsam reicht mir das, ich hab echt keine Lust mehr.

lg Matti[/QUOTE]

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wieder online


----------



## Moose83 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch, das die neue Revision nur noch auf Xtreme/gesponsorte Bencher ausgelegt ist In der alten Revision hatte wenigstens das Team noch ordentlich was von, jetzt bringt es nur noch was, auf Top 20 Ergebnisse aus zu sein, und da gucken die Luft/WaKü Bencher voll in die Röhre, außer man hat einen Chiller. Ansonsten  bringt nur noch Subzero was


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich gerade gewundert, warum ich Windows 7 nicht mit meinem "neuen" P4 3GHz S775 booten konnte. Bis ich rausgefunden habe, das ist keine 64bit CPU 
Extra XP muss man für das Teil draufhauen :/


----------



## Matti OC (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi, naja vllt können wir Intern noch etwas Spaß haben, nicht war Barisan,  ich hab auch noch ein paar Xeons 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

die Datenbank haut aber nicht so ganz hin, schaut mal beim wPrime 1024 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (29. Oktober 2011)

Werde es morgen noch mal probieren... Letztes mal hatte ich überal etwa ~20-30MHz mehr Takt mit der Karte. Und den 32m will ich auch noch mal probieren.


[hwbot=2217396]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217400]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217399]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217398]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217397]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Oktober 2011)

Da war aber jemand fleißig gewesen


----------



## OCPerformance (30. Oktober 2011)

Hab kein Fred dazu gefunden hab den 3Dmark99 drauf

ist Win7 64x, der 3dmark2000 läuft, nur der nicht wo kommt die draw.dll hin? in den 3Dmark ordner?


----------



## chillinmitch (30. Oktober 2011)

Schlechte nachrichten für SB-E unter kälte im hwbot forum:

matose: ,,Most SB-E will clock 5-1-5.3GHz, the really good ones will do  5.6-5.7GHz. No reason to bench SB-E except 3DMark 2011 and Vantage,  especially with multicard (4-way scores are much better that x58).''


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Preis kann man nur sagen: Viel Spaß beim selektieren  Was kostet dann eine gute CPU? 2000€? Und auf Kälte skaliert der Müll schon wieder nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also bei nem 6GHz 2600K sinds laut HWBot 4000$....


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2011)

So einen musst du aber erst mal finden, und bis dahin hast du nur ein großes Loch im Geldbeutel, nein danke, für mich ist Sandy jedenfalls gestorben, ich investiere da nix mehr rein


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich erfolgreich zurück 

#1 3DMarkVantage
#2 3DMark2003 
#2 3DMark2006
#4 3DMark2005

Habe gestern abend noch die Karte mit LiquidTape isoliert und über Nacht trocknen lassen. Hatte dann heute keine Probleme mehr  Top Zeugs!

[hwbot=2217703]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217700]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217702]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2217701]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (30. Oktober 2011)

HI, Cool, dann passen ja jetzt die Socre 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja deine Aussage bzgl. OS und Treiber war korrekt 

Nur frage ich mich wie HowToPlay auf solch ein Ergebnis kommt bei dem Takt 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Ich habe selbes OS und den gleichen Treiber. Im GT2 habe ich mehr was aus dem höheren GPU Takt resultiert. Aber wie zur Hölle kann er 70 FPS mehr haben im Nature bei weniger Takt? Gibts da irgend einen Monster-Tweak den ich nicht kenne?


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2011)

HI, er hat bestimmt 5 oder 7 Bilder Rendern im Treiber oder im Riva eingestellt, aber neuere Treiber sollten im 2003 etwas schneller sein.

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tip werde ich morgen mal probieren. Habe noch etwa 5kg DICE übrig. Neuerer Treiber brachte bei mir keine höhere Punktzahl :/


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann viel Glück dabei, vielleicht sehen wir ja noch ein paar erste Plätze 

Edit: Bin gerade dabei, mir 7950GX2 fürs Quad SLI zu besorgen und wenn ich Glück hab krieg ich auch noch ne 7900GX2


----------



## chillinmitch (2. November 2011)

Oh mann , neue CPUZ WR im Anmarsch und Andre sagt er  hat noch backups....


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. November 2011)

Schon auf CB gelesen, der Mann ist krank  Bald werden wir vorne Neunen sehen...


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2011)

8,5 ghz 

Die CPUs sind echt abartig!


----------



## fuzz3l (2. November 2011)

Grundregel Nr1 beim Benchen:
AndreYang, nickshih und kingpin haben immer Backups 

Ist schon ein krasses Ergebnis!


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2011)

Hey,
zählen Chiller auf HWBot eigentlich noch als Wakü?


----------



## Matti OC (4. November 2011)

HI, ich denke mal ja, weil Sie nicht unter Null Grad sind.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2011)

Auch wenn man welche mit Kühlmedium benutzt, die ggf. auch weit unter 0 kommen?


----------



## Lippokratis (4. November 2011)

sollte ganz normal Wakü sein. ob subzero oder nicht, ist da egal. Im Winter draußen mit lukü benchen ist ja auch subzero, zählt trotzdem zu lukü und somit ohne Probleme zu Enthusiast Overclocking League. bloß das Foto nicht vergessen
*
*


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2011)

Einen Chiller kannst du bequem unter WaKü eintragen, habe ich selbst mehrere Monate so gemacht Und um mit einem Chiller ins Subzero zu gehen, brauchst du nicht nur z.B. Wodka als Kühlmedium, sondern auch einen Chiller mit starken Kompressor, der es auch schafft, ins Subzero zu gehen, Hailea kannst du modden, das die nicht mehr regeln Geht aber nicht mit kleinen Chillern!!!!


----------



## blackbolt (4. November 2011)

und ich kann euch ein liedchen davon singen wie schwer es ist mit luft oder ner wakü nee cpu unter die 0°C marke zu bringen

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/Mfp35988.jpg  der multi beim cpuz stimmt nicht

das ergebniss ist mit ner wakü bei -15°C aufm balkon letztes jahr im winter gemacht(das waren noch zeiten als keine kokü da war)

hehehe


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht^^ Am liebsten wäre mit halt so ein Chiller, den ich zwischen Wakü-Betrieb und Minustemperatur-Betrieb umschalten kann.

Ich stelle mir das etwa so vor: 
Ich benutze das Kühlmedium des Chillers als Kühlflüssigkeit für die Wakü, nur dass der Chiller dafür nicht an sein muss und das Zeug ganz normal durch den Radiator läuft. Wenn ich Minusgrade will, könnte ich den Chiller anschmeißen und mit Schnellkupplungen auf Chillerbetrieb umschalten. Dann hätte ich mehr oder weniger ne Wakü die mir im Idealfall GPU und CPU Temperaturen um den Nullpunkt bringt (unter Last). Je nach Leistung des Chillers und Beschaffenheit des Kühlmediums auch deutlich weniger  (zwischen -20 und -30° sollten machbar sein).


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2011)

Dann kauf dir lieber gleich eine KoKü, haste mehr von Meine Kaskade macht -125Grad und -74 Grad Last


----------



## Icke&Er (4. November 2011)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich den ganzen SB-Testkram nicht mitgemacht habe.
1x 2600K, 1x RAM und ein Mobo....ende. Muss jetzt reichen 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2011)

Bin genau auf dem selben Trip, Sandy ist für mich ebenfalls gestorben, benche jetzt lieber 775, das macht Spaß Nachdem ich 3 2600k´s für über 1000 Euro gekauft habe, und mein 5,7GHz Sandy bei 1,74V aufm Ram eine halbe Grätsche gemacht hat und nur noch 5 GHz schafft, ist die Sache für mich entgültig erledigt. Ich kaufe keine CPU´s mehr, die intern blockiert sind, egal welche Kühlung, und Sandy E und Ivy wird genau das gleiche
Wieder 20 CPU´s kaufen um eine zu finden die 5,7GHz schafft, nein danke Intel


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2011)

ja ja  das sandy prob .....ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wieviel ich getestet habe 

mein neues spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2011)

Dann hau mal rein, meine neuen Spielzeuge sind sehr klein, aber im Raid verdammt schnell Heute ist PCMark benchen angesagt, 300MB/s Startup im 05er, die muss ich bremsen dafür


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ja ja  das sandy prob .....ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wieviel ich getestet habe
> 
> mein neues spielzeug



Ich dachte jetzt kommt sockel 2011 oder ein 2700K  Aber das ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2011)

Ich wollte halt auch mal mit zwei CPUs benchen


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2011)

Kannst du auf dem Board auch takten?


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2011)

nööp ......es war schon schwierig genug es überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2011)

Kannst du damit mal einen 3DM06 laufen lassen? Mich würde mal der CPU-Score interessieren


----------



## Ü50 (5. November 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nööp ......es war schon schwierig genug es überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen


 
Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem Brett machen? würde mich mal interessieren wie sowas ausieht.


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2011)

@Roman und Ü50

Kann ich machen aber beides erst Montag da ich das Sys in der Werkstatt im Shop stehen habe


----------



## Lippokratis (5. November 2011)

google sagt es sieht *so* aus . Dual Board sind immer sehr schön an zu schauen 

@ True: hast du mal nach dem Taktgeber Chip geguckt, ob der nicht doch von setfsb unterstützt wird? wenn ich das auf dem Bilder erkenne sollte es der Chip rechts neben den oberen weißen PCI Slot sein.


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2011)

jepp ...das ist es 


Ich habe es heute mal nur auf stock durch die 2Ds gejagt und ob ich mit setfsb da drann darf muss ich erst mit meinen Kollegen klären da das sein Schatz ist


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2011)

No Risk, no Fun Mario Gerade 2 Weltrekorde bei den PCMarks geholt, so kann es ruhig weiter gehen


----------



## blackbolt (6. November 2011)

habe nee frage

warum hat meine Evga 7800GS CO nur die hälte an Texture Fillrate und Pixel Fillrate

bei 500MHz müsste sie eigentlich 8.0 GPixel-GTexel/s haben 

was mich auch wundert ist das sie einen G71 Chip hat und keinen G70 Chip ich denke der G71 ist nur auf der 512mb variante verbaut???

habe schon verschiedene Graka treiber versucht immer das gleiche????


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2011)

hast du mal verschieden GPU-Z Versionen probiert, vlt. ist es nur ein Auslesefehler


----------



## OCPerformance (6. November 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> habe nee frage
> 
> warum hat meine Evga 7800GS CO nur die hälte an Texture Fillrate und Pixel Fillrate
> 
> ...


 


Es gibt die 7800GS 256 MB Variante in der G70 und G71 Variante. Die 7800GS 512MB  gibts in der G71 alle sind in der selben Kategorie.



Und schon paar kontakte gebrückt für mehr Saft? 700 Mhz schafste relativ easy.


----------



## blackbolt (6. November 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> hast du mal verschieden GPU-Z Versionen probiert, vlt. ist es nur ein Auslesefehler


 
jo von 3... bis 5... immer das gleiche


----------



## Lippokratis (6. November 2011)

vlt. mal eine 3d benchmark laufen lassen. ich glaube beim 06er sind auch fillrate benchmarks dabei.

als Vergleich bei meiner 7800 gs (24/8 @ 675) werden 8GPixel und 8GTexel angezeigt. da würde dann schon zu deinen Werten passen


----------



## Matti OC (6. November 2011)

Hi, mist, ich finde meine 7800 GS nicht mal bei HWbot ( sehr sehr komisch, ich bin mir aber sicher das ich damit schon gebencht hatte), ich glaube meine ist aber auch nicht diese mega voll Version. 

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (7. November 2011)

nix eingetragen matti


----------



## blackbolt (9. November 2011)

wie kann das sein??? eine 2200MHz Laptop cpu auf 7100MHz (bug oder cheat oder nur ein auslese fehler????)

7100.22 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               yashin_ysn 7100.2 MHz Turion X2 RM-75                                 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

mfg

ps: habe es vorsichtshalber mal gemeldet


----------



## Matti OC (9. November 2011)

HI, 10000 Einstellungen versucht, Tagelang getestet aber endlich.

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (9. November 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wie kann das sein??? eine 2200MHz Laptop cpu auf 7100MHz (bug oder cheat oder nur ein auslese fehler????)
> 
> 7100.22 mhz
> 
> ...



Da warst du nicht der einzige Kommt aber noch besser, paar Stunden später hat er noch was hochgeladen, jetzt hat er die letzte Verwarnung bekommen!
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. November 2011)

Hey,
hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, wann bei der 7950GX2 die OVP/OCP reinhauen? Würde ganz gerne heute nen Voltmod auf meine löten. Standardspannungen sind 1,285/1,9V. 
Habe mit Standardkühler und ohne Mods schon recht brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommen (648/800), aber mit vMod wäre natürlich noch ein gutes Stück mehr drin.


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die 7950GX2 überhaupt OVP/OCP hat. Probiers einfach aus


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. November 2011)

Alles klar  
Habe diesen Mod hier auf VR-Zone gefunden. NVIDIA 7950GX2 Voltage Mod Guide by VR-Zone.com
Habe gerade zwei kurze Drähte zwischengelötet, um die beschriebene Erhöhung auf 1,5V herbeizuführen. vMem erstmal nicht angetastet. Auf der zweiten Karte war die Beschriftung des PCBs etwas anders, aber das steht der Pinbelegung ja denke ich nicht im Wege. Werde die Karte jetzt mal einbauen und testen.

Edit: Ging einwandfrei, nur die erhofften Ergebnisse hats noch nicht gebracht. Der 01er läuft nichtmal auf 702/725 durch... Aquamark lief dagegen noch bei 721/800 (mehr noch nicht getestet). Allerdings vergleichsweise auch niedriger Score (310k). Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja mit nem vMem Mod noch zu beheben.


----------



## Moose83 (10. November 2011)

Was der Karte fehlt ist nicht die Spannung, sondern Kälte Meine erreicht schon mit Standartkühler ohne OC 90 Grad.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. November 2011)

Hab ich saubergemacht und kam bei 1,5V und oben genannten Werten auf etwa 70/65°  Bei 100% Lüfterspeed natürlich.


----------



## Ü50 (10. November 2011)

Immerhin werden die Karten so langsam Raritäten deine wird auchnicht lange halten.


----------



## Moose83 (10. November 2011)

He he, ich hab noch eine Sowie jede Menge andere Geforce7


----------



## Ü50 (10. November 2011)

Glaub mal das ich auch noch einige von denen habe. 
Auch noch einige von den Geforce7. Für nur mal 1-1,5 Pukte mehr bei HWBOT werde ich sie mit einen Mod nicht zerstören


----------



## Moose83 (10. November 2011)

Die lagern aktuell nur, mache erstmal nichts mehr mit 3D, hab Freude an 2D und Subzero gefunden


----------



## Ü50 (10. November 2011)

Vor einigen Minuten noch 3D mit 7950X2 (Mod) und jetzt 2D na ja, jetzt lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## Moose83 (10. November 2011)

Hab nie gesagt, das ich die gerade benche oder gebencht habe, habe sie nur kurz getestet und mehr nicht. Hab alles was mit Sandy zu tun hat verkauft, benche lieber etwas, was Spaß macht wie Sockel 775, das ist wenigstens noch benchen Sandy, das kann jeder, das hat nix mit benchen, sondern Glück zu tun, jenachdem was du geliefert bekommst


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. November 2011)

Naja, hast ja nicht ganz unrecht Ü50, aber das wird mich nicht vom Benchen mit dieser Karte abhalten  Danach werde ich sie aber denke ich in den Originalzustand zurückversetzen und auch nicht wieder verkaufen. Der "Mod" bestand ja auch nur im Verbinden von zwei Kontakten, ich brauchte nicht mal nen Poti dafür. 

Wenn die 7950GX2s schon als Raritäten gelten, dann muss es schwieriger sein, als ich dachte, an eine 7900GX2 zu kommen...


----------



## Lippokratis (12. November 2011)

Mal als Info an alle die daran teilnehmen möchten. Der Länderkampf bei HWbot geht in die nächste Phase.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## blackbolt (12. November 2011)

ich suche einen

*Asus CT-479 Adapter*

wenn einer irgendwo einen findet bitte bescheid sagen
mfg

Edit: Lippokratis hat einen für mich gefunden
vielen Dank nochmal für deine Mühen*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2739-lippokratis.html*


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2011)

Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben.
Test-des-Core-i7-3960X-Intels-Sandy-Bridge-Extreme-Flaggschiff
Test: Intel


----------



## blackbolt (14. November 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben.
> Test-des-Core-i7-3960X-Intels-Sandy-Bridge-Extreme-Flaggschiff
> Test: Intel


 
schon gelesen
schau dir mal das ergebniss an
CPU Frequency                                                                                                                    Core i7 3960X                                 5604.2 MHz                                                                               matose                                                      5604.2 mhz
fürn erster test nicht schlecht denke mal das die auch nicht gut über 6GHz gehen


----------



## Moose83 (16. November 2011)

6GHz wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht sehen bei den Teilen, wird sich wohl so bei 5,6-5,8GHz einpendeln, kannst du eh nur für Vantage und den 11er brauchen das Teil. Und viel Spaß beim selektieren, kostet ein Vermögen, da sie ähnlich wie Sandy sind


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2011)

habe die schnauze von vista und meiner ssd gestrichen voll 
nicht nur das die ssd unter vista wieder nur die hälfte an leistung bringt nein die anderen werte sind unter xp auch besser als unter vista im PCMark05????
obwohl schwächerer Graka und weniger MHz auf der cpu(bis auf pixel shader da ist die HD3850 natürlich stärker)
mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2011)

Ich hol gleich einen Extreme X6800 ab für mein Asrock VSTA ab.


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hol gleich einen Extreme X6800 ab für mein Asrock VSTA ab.


 
Schön und selten


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hol gleich einen Extreme X6800 ab für mein Asrock VSTA ab.


 
welche mods sind auf dem board????
mein Asrock VSTA macht ohne mods nur einen fsb von 308MHz
und selbst ein E5400 über ~4GHz hat nicht die power gehabt um meinen q6600 auf ~2700MHz zu schlagen
habe mir aber ein Asrock sATA 2 full moded(5 Mods drauf) vom Ü50 besorgt
aber noch keine zeit gehabt um es zu testen bin ja noch am s478 dran
immer eins nach dem anderen


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2011)

Ich bekomme meinen 2500K erst am Dienstag. Nicht schön und nichtmal selten


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meinen 2500K erst am Dienstag. Nicht schön und nichtmal selten


 
dann hoffe ich mal für dich das er ein reisser ist(na mindestens mal 5700MHz+)


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2011)

Das wird sicherlich kein Überflieger werden, wenn ich sehe wieviel 26K True schon ausprobiert hat und kein besondere war dabei
Zwischen dem 23.12 und 31.12 soll ich einem helfen, 15 PC,s mit einem 25K zusammenzubauen. 
Wenn da einer beisein sollte, dann aber ist er mir

PS: das ASRock macht mindestens 313


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2011)

Na 15 sind doch schon ne ganz gute Chance auf nen Prachtstück  Bin schon froh, als ich mir den aus nem Kunden-PC schnappen durfte (macht 5500MHz Benchen und 4,5GHz@1,26V primestable). Das war mein vierter, und dabei bleib ich auch^^


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2011)

15 hört sich zwar viel an, das sind jedoch viel weniger als True bei den 26er ausprobiert hat. Wenn jedoch einer mit 5500Mhz dabei sein sollte, würde mir der auch ausreichen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2011)

Habe eben eine 8600GT 256MB DDR3 gelötet, aber mich leider etwas mit den Potis verschätzt (genauer gesagt peinlich verrechnet).
Jetzt habe ich unter Luftkühlung 1,8V vGPU und 2,5V vMem - geht das noch?  (hätten eigentlich nen 100 bzw. 75K Poti sein müssen, ich hab aber 22Ker genommen )
Temps liegen im Aquamark bei entsprechner Belüftung bei 75°C Peak. Für Spawa-Kühlung ist auch gesorgt. Habe nur Bedenken, dass einfach zu viel Ampère dadurch gehen bzw. der Ram zu viel Spannung abkriegt.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schön und selten


 Und im Paket sogar äußerst günstig.
Forum de Luxx
Der Rest wandert zu meinem Sohn und ersetzt da den Dell mit nem P4 2Ghz


blackbolt schrieb:


> welche mods sind auf dem board????
> mein Asrock VSTA macht ohne mods nur einen fsb von 308MHz
> und selbst ein E5400 über ~4GHz hat nicht die power gehabt um meinen q6600 auf ~2700MHz zu schlagen
> habe mir aber ein Asrock sATA 2 full moded(5 Mods drauf) vom Ü50 besorgt
> ...


Meins macht ohne Mods ~305 Mhz
Ich hab ja immer mit nem E5200@3,75Ghz gebencht, hab jetzt aber schon lange nach einem Extreme mit freiem Multi gesucht.
Über den bin ich eher zufällig gestolpert weil ich wie oben geschrieben nen Rechner für meinen Sohn gesucht habe.
also alles noch mal von vorne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakezoit (17. November 2011)

Ich werd mal schauen wie mein neuer 2600k so rennt 
Und wenn die tage meine XFX 4890 kommt wird es mal wieder interessant .
SS steht jetzt auch eine hier dann kann ich ja wieder was machen


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2011)

Wie gut das du die alle verwahrt hast  ich Ahrs.... habe nur noch wenige von denen zurück behalten weil ich keine vernünftige CPU dafür hatte.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2011)

Einige sind neu, ein paar hab ich verkauft, die meisten hab ich aber behalten - darunter auch meine heilige TNT2 m64 16MB 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
Und da geht noch was am Takt
Wenn ich das prozentual aus einer aktuellen Karte raus holen könnte wär ich der König.

Edit:
Und ich hab jetzt auch einige sehr gute DDR1 Riegel - da muss ich auch schauen ob die mit weniger Takt aber mit besseren Latenzen besser kommen als DDR2@1:1@3-3-3-3 - 
oder hat da jemand Infos für mich?


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2011)

Zählt ne 8600GT DDR2 als aktuell? Die habe ich mit +60% GPU und +64% Shader unter Aircooling durch den 06er bekommen 

PS: Die 8600GT DDR3, von der ich weiter oben berichtet habe, schmiert übrigens bei 860MHz im AM3 ab. Vielleicht geht die ja unter Dice ganz gut.


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2011)

@Schnitzel, ich habe ca.30 DDR1er bei mir waren jedoch immer die DDR2 besser.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2011)

Jep, hab mir mal ein Paar Screens der anderen angeschaut, die nehmen durchweg DDR2.
@ Masterchief
Aktueller ja, aktuell - nee


----------



## blackbolt (18. November 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Meins macht ohne Mods ~305 Mhz
> Ich hab ja immer mit nem E5200@3,75Ghz gebencht, hab jetzt aber schon lange nach einem Extreme mit freiem Multi gesucht.
> Über den bin ich eher zufällig gestolpert weil ich wie oben geschrieben nen Rechner für meinen Sohn gesucht habe.
> also alles noch mal von vorne.


 
der preis ist der hammer kannste nix sagen hätte ich auch zugeschlagen

jetzt nochmal zum board ohne vmod wirst du mit dem x6800 nicht weit kommen da die cpu ne menge an vcore brauch da bringt auch der offene multi nix
mit ddr1 brauchst du gar nicht erst anzufangen habe ich getestet die sind einfach nicht schnell genug egal ob du richtig scharfe timings fahren kannst

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2011)

Den Vcore-mod mach ich direkt auf der CPU, hatte ich beim E5200 auch schon.
[Guide] Tool für Core 2 Duo und Core 2 Quad VCore Pin-Mod (Mit Tutorial) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. November 2011)

Kennt einer noch gute Dice-Bezugsquellen?
Würde sonst von TEP Trockeneis (Ostbevern) bestellen, das kostet mich 30€ (1,50/kg) + 10€ (Styroporbox) + 10€ (Versand). Gehts irgendwo günstiger?

Mein Sandy bootet unter Wakü mit nem 56er Multi, auch wenn bei 5350 bzw. 5500MHz noch Walls bestehen (4C/8T bzw. 2C/2T).


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2011)

Wo sitzt du denn?


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. November 2011)

NRW - Paderborn so die Richtung.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2011)

Nee, da ist mein Händler nix für dich. 
Aber was ist mit dem hier?
Google ist dein Freund

Und hier dann etwas globaler
Trockeneis: Lieferanten bei wer-liefert-was.de


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. November 2011)

Ja, bei Wöhning hatte ich schonmal angerufen, die wollen aber 3,50€ oder so pro Kilo haben (schon nen Jahr her). Das kommt nicht infrage. Durch die Liste werd ich mich aber mal durchklicken, danke.


----------



## Freakezoit (19. November 2011)

Jo blackbolt , nix mehr mit einholen siehe neue rev. @ HWbot  

2129.xx

gegen 

1950.xx

Das ist ja wiedermal viel zu einfach , aber dafür werden wir wenigstens jetzt endlich auch für multi gpu ordentlich belohnt.  Siehe Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (19. November 2011)

für die die noch wach sind und sich wunder warum das Team gerade saumäßig viele Punkte macht. Rev 4.3 ist online mit einem geänderten Teampoints Algorithmus. Hier die News dazu Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Bis jetzt haben wir den 4. Platz (35k) gehalten sind aber etwas näher an Platz 3(36k) gekommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Stand 2:40

Hier die Punkte die geändert wurden zwecks TPP hwbot.org - View Single Post - R4.2.4/R4.3: HWBoints finetuning. 
Wichtig vlt. für die Leute die seltene Hardware benchen. Es sind nicht mehr 10 verschiedene Teams nötig in einer Kategorie damit es TPP gibt. 
Und die Team Liga sollte jetzt mehr auf den Hardware Punkten beruhen als vorher. Das sollte uns besser liegen.

Und endlich sieht man im User Profil wo man wie viel Punkte hat und bekommt diese auch unter My Points angezeigt.(Sogar Competition Points)

Ich hoffe ich hab alles halbwegs verstanden, bin schon im Halbschlaf


----------



## Freakezoit (19. November 2011)

Arg und noch mal punkte zugelegt 


Oh böse haben wir an punkten zu gelegt , zum vergleich vorher hatte ich 17.. p jetzt sind es 2938p fürs team  

Noch so nen tipp am rande geht alle mal bei HWbot auf Account und unter Hwbot Rankings - 
*Recalculate points and achievements*

Einmal auf recalculate drücken , bei mir waren es 708 submissions . die er nochmal neu berechnet hat. 

Falls jemand für irgentwas keine punkte oder nicht richtig bekommt ^^


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2011)

also das *Recalculate points and achievements *waren bei mir 938 submissions und hat nochmal über 100 points gebracht

jo Freakezoit dich werde ich so schnell wohl nicht mehr bekommen

was mich am meisten freut das die *achievements *wieder funktionieren

Achievement gained: Collect 75 Cups and Medals on S478
You gained a new achievement: Get 200 Hardware Points on S478


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2011)

Na super, da sieht man wie verbuggt das vorher war. Vorher war ich in der Enthusiast League auf Platz 10, und jetzt nur durch das neuberechnen der Ergebnisse auf Platz 16. 
Und obwohl ich schonmal Platz 9 war, hab ich durch das Neuberechnen dieses "Reach Top 10" immer noch nicht gekriegt.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. November 2011)

Bei mir hat sich die rev in den Globals gut bemerkbar gemacht....schwups ca 25. mehr 
Aber mal sehen was ich da noch rausholen kann....an meinen Plätzen in den Ligen hat sich kaum was verändert.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na super, da sieht man wie verbuggt das vorher war. Vorher war ich in der Enthusiast League auf Platz 10, und jetzt nur durch das neuberechnen der Ergebnisse auf Platz 16.
> Und obwohl ich schonmal Platz 9 war, hab ich durch das Neuberechnen dieses "Reach Top 10" immer noch nicht gekriegt.


 
Bist du dir auch sicher, dass deine Punkte schon berechnet wurden? Laut Massman wurden noch nicht alle Member berechnet.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 in der Team Liga


ich hab mal eben über nacht 1000 Punkte mehr fürs team geholt . mal gucken ob jetzt etwas mehr bewegung in der teamliga ist.


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

Wow das ist ja ein krasser Sprung  Da zahlt es sich endlich aus, dass du so viele verschiedene CPUs gebencht hast


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bist du dir auch sicher, dass deine Punkte schon berechnet wurden? Laut Massman wurden noch nicht alle Member berechnet.


 Habe sie eben neu berechnen lassen, habe nun auch mehr UP und TPP, aber alle anderen Leute eben auch (und zwar massiv), sodass mich das in der Liga so weit zurückgeschmissen hat. Platz 16 war schon mit der Neuberechnung. 
Nice Lippo^^


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

Nicht aufgeben  Die neue Rev bietet eine Menge Chancen Punkte zu bekommen


----------



## Freakezoit (19. November 2011)

Jo Masterchief , das liegt daran das manche jetzt endlich mal ordentlich punkte für nen hart erarbeiteten score bekommen (bsp: 4x GPU 3DM01 usw.)


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2011)

Hi, nur blöde wenn da einer eine Single GPU bei Quad einträgt.

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

und wie will man bei den U4 vier Single Karten einbauen wenn da nur zwei PCIe Slots sind.

Und noch besser unter XP, Quad SLi wird wohl nicht gehen.

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (20. November 2011)

Vollpfosten


----------



## Matti OC (20. November 2011)

Hi, ist nun geblockt und gleich mal an Uwe vorbei 

1.740.40		Matti OC		PC Games Hardware
2.730.00		RoccoESA		PC Games Hardware

Ich werde mal heute die Kaskade mit CPUs Sockels 775 testen, gestern kann ja nichts besonderes raus

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (20. November 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Ich werde mal heute die Kaskade mit CPUs Sockels 775 testen, gestern kann ja nichts besonderes raus
> 
> lg Matti



wieviel -°C packt sie????


----------



## Moose83 (20. November 2011)

Schätze mal so wie meine, wenns ne 2-stufige ist, meine macht -92 Grad am Evap

P.S., ich hab dich gleich im Hardwaremasters


----------



## Matti OC (21. November 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wieviel -°C packt sie????



HI, sie soll ohne Last -100 Grad gehen, bei einer Last von 350 Watt soll sie -90 Grad halten, getestet mit einen Dummy.
Sie wurde in Polen umgebaut, der Umbau war sehr umfangreich (von der ausgangs Kaskade ist nicht viel übrig geblieben) , also es sind keine mühen und kosten gescheut worden, für gute Arbeit und extreme Leistung muss auch fair bezahlt werden.

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (21. November 2011)

Vorallem wenn die Kaskade von Piotres umgebaut wurde


----------



## Matti OC (22. November 2011)

Hi, war wieder nicht so einfach 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

alles mit Luft und Wasser 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2011)

Wenn ich nur mal meine Handbremse finden würde  Da müsste viel mehr drin sein. Mit 3DMark03 fang ich gar nicht erst an... hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt oder was ich vergesse? Mit 1050 GPU Takt und dem CPU Takt müsste ja schon der erste Platz drin sein.

[hwbot=2223333]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (22. November 2011)

Rivatuner solltest du installieren und mit D3D Overrider benchen


----------



## Freakezoit (23. November 2011)

Jo Matti , 53x multi bei 1.5v ... dann ist ende 
Mal schauen ich pack den die tage mal unter die SS ----.---- Vllt klappt es ja mal


----------



## Matti OC (23. November 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo Matti , 53x multi bei 1.5v ... dann ist ende
> Mal schauen ich pack den die tage mal unter die SS ----.---- Vllt klappt es ja mal



Hi, was macht dein 2600k ohne PLL

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (23. November 2011)

50x mach der


----------



## Matti OC (23. November 2011)

Hi, ist ja komisch dann sollte doch er 55 ** mit PLL machen 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2011)

Die ist leider wiedermal das gleiche wie immer --- Fail 
Unter SS bei -59 bis -58°C bleibt es bei 5300mhz @1.5v nicht mal 53x 100.5 läuft 
Der geht dann also demnächst wieder weg 

Ist zwar ne tolle lukü / wakü cpu aber des war es dann auch schon......


----------



## Matti OC (24. November 2011)

H, und dann holst du dir einen 2700k


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2011)

ka. werd ich sehn .

Ps: Matti der Pole wollte dich mal wieder beim 3x GPU 01er ärgern  (3x 580GTX unter XP  - 112k) hab gleich mal reportet weil des eh nen witz ist. (du weißt ja was ich meine) .   

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Und sowas (Sein statement) von einem der 1ster in seinem land ist (vom Ranking her )


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. November 2011)

@freakezoit ich hätte nen 2600K der unter Wasser 5596 4/8 benchbar ist


----------



## Freakezoit (24. November 2011)

na das ist mal ne ansage , den würde ich nehmen , muss halt meinen vorher loswerden. Sollte aber kein thema sein. 

Schreib mir mal ne PN 

Dann kann ich meine günstig geschossene SS mal endlich für gpu`s nutzen , neue lüfis für die hab ich schon , nen 40w NT aus meiner alten SS ist auch schon Ready um die lüfter zu befeuern. (schön mit regelbaren poti für die lüfter spannung.) Bei 4 Feser Triebwerken - Mid speed für 40€ inkl. konnte ich net nein sagen. Vorallem kann ich die dann auch mit 13.4v laufen lassen oder halt unter 12v wie ich es halt grad haben möchte. Werd die tage vllt. mal nen Paar bilder machen.


----------



## Matti OC (24. November 2011)

Hi, ich komm kaum dazu was anderes zu benchen, andauern muss ich nach legen im 2001 3 /4 GPUs 

langsam ist bei mir das Ende erreicht mit 4 GPUs, 3 GPUs geht noch was  wenn mal bei der Asus Matrix das Tool gehen würde.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2011)

Na ja , dann kann ich meinen 25K ja noch einigermaßen ertragen. Den 55er Multi macht er mit, jedoch die ss mag er nicht.


----------



## Matti OC (24. November 2011)

HI, ich benche den 2700k mit Chiller, bei Normaler Vcore. 
allso mein 2500k hatte mit 57 gebootet aber nicht mit Chiller, da brauchte man schon SS Vcore ca bei 1,720 

was ist bei dir der max an Multi, ohne jetzt in Win zu kommen. 

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2011)

Kann ich dir nochnicht sagen teste immer noch, nebenbei lasse ich immer wieder einige Runs im 3DM laufen.


----------



## Matti OC (24. November 2011)

HI, ja nett, beim 2001 geht das ja mit den 2500k, aber im 2005-2011 / Vantage und AM3 kannst du Ihn vergessen. 
da fehlt einfach ihn die Cache.

Wie gesagt: Super PI / PI Fast und 2001 ist er gut ansonsten, kannst du ihn vergessen.

sorry, tut weh aber so ist es.

lg


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2011)

Tut nicht weh, wusste ich ja vorher. Der sollte ja auch nur für meinen neuen Int. PC sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zu den 5000 Teampunkten Matti


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den 5000 Teampunkten Matti



Hi, die sind schon wieder weg, wieder mal hat Faster im 2001 nach gelegt, aber nichts da eine Score hab ich noch.

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (25. November 2011)

Genau Matti gib es ihm


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2011)

Hi, zur Not muss ich doch noch mal das GB Board nehmen, in den High ist es doch ein wenig schneller.

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (25. November 2011)

wer brauch schon LN2
4.                                           2749.23 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                                2749.2 MHz    Pentium 4 1.8 GHz Willamette s478                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
             5.                                           2749.14 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Nehalem                                                   2749.1 MHz     Pentium 4 1.8 GHz Willamette s478                                                                                                     LN2  
             6.                                           2738.34 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               BootSector                                               2738.3 MHz Pentium 4 1.8 GHz Willamette s478                                                                                                     LN2  
             7.                                           2641.96 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                zafiropo     2642 MHz          Pentium 4 1.8 GHz Willamette s478                                                                                                     LN2


----------



## Freakezoit (25. November 2011)

So meine HD4890 habsch kurz angetestet und läuft supi 1066/1200 (nur kurz getestet , mehr hab ich noch net probiert) @ Default voltage 
So nur noch nen anderes bios drauf und dann sollten 1100+ gpu auch kein thema sein ( ist übrigens ne XFX black mit 1000/1000 Default )
Demnächst folgt noch ne HD3850 512MB DDR3 die kommt dann auch unter SS


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. November 2011)

Ist die 4890 ausm Luxx, mit Wakü? Da hatte ich auch nen Auge drauf geworfen, schönes Teil


----------



## Freakezoit (25. November 2011)

Jup , bei der karte fackel ich net lange , fehlen noch 3 stk.


----------



## Matti OC (25. November 2011)

HI, sag mal was ist denn bei der Award Fabrik los, Luxx ist an der Award Fabrik vorbei gezogen.

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (26. November 2011)

Sind leute gewechselt?


----------



## Icke&Er (26. November 2011)

scheint eher ein Bot-Rechnfehler gewesen zu sein, da sich das schonwieder getauscht hat 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2011)

Vielleicht deshalb? Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 

Was ist denn mit Sven passiert?


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2011)

upps 

was hat er den gemacht .....bzw egal was er gemacht hat nötig hatte er doch bestimmt nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2011)

Hoi was ist da denn los 
Lippo, weißt du was drüber?


----------



## Turrican (27. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Vielleicht deshalb? Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> Was ist denn mit Sven passiert?


 Da du wie ich mod bei hwbot bist, müsstest eh wissen was passiert ist....


----------



## Matti OC (27. November 2011)

Karl sag mir auch nicht alles 

aber mal was anderes: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/188595-v-asus-p8p67pro-rev-3-0-a.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2011)

Hmm, ich hatte damit bisher nie nen Problem... War wahrscheinlich einfach nur ein bisschen missverständlich formuliert


----------



## blackbolt (27. November 2011)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt *

                                                                       Achievement gained: contribute 2000 points to your team                    


                                           2 minutes ago                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 like                                      -                     comment

no comment


----------



## Matti OC (27. November 2011)

Hi, nah so weit ist es ja zu Alex nicht mehr 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (27. November 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Lippo, weißt du was drüber?



Ich weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2011)

Zur Zeit legen viele Bencher ne Pause ein, sei es wegen der Revi, dem Team oder wegen Sandy..... So auch Sven


----------



## Icke&Er (27. November 2011)

Naja, aber warum sollte er dann ein "banned" bekommen? 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2011)

Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht, eigentlich hat er sich freiwillig ne Auszeit genommen


----------



## Icke&Er (27. November 2011)

Das hatte ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen, aber da Turican da so eine Äußerung gemacht hat, wirds da sicher noch was anderes geben.
Naja abwarten, villt sickert ja mal was durch 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2011)

Das hoffe ich doch, für mich ist Sven ein Vorbild, was er nach dem Schaffen nebenbei alles gebencht hat, einfach nur


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2011)

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit allem im HWBot Forum zu folgen... Wenn ich online bin moderiere ich Ergebnisse entsprechend den HWBot Regeln. Schau zwar auch immer ins Forum aber folge eben nicht jedem Thema  Und wenn es dort intern ist dann hat es auch seinen Grund und wird so bleiben.

Ich kenne Sven ja auch persönlich und er ist ein super Kerl. Von daher will ich auch nicht irgendwas hinter seinem Rücken hier abziehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. November 2011)

Das will wohl keiner - hoffe ich doch.
Mir ist halt nur aufgefallen das die letzte submission 4Monate her ist.
Er ist ja genauso Positiv bekloppt wie Toto, ich will mir einfach nicht vorstellen das da was ist.


----------



## blackbolt (27. November 2011)

habe heute mal meinen Asus CT-479 Adapter getestet

9.                                           2931.8 mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                              2931.8 MHz   Pentium M 740                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3,4             
3.                                           56sec 469ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                              2885 MHz                            Pentium M 740                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  6,9             
2.                                           1806sec 702ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                              2885 MHz                                  Pentium M 740                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  5,8             
2.                                           39.72 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                               Blackbolt                                              2885 MHz                                               Pentium M 740                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  8

ich muss ihn aber noch besser isolieren, da ich eine 2mm Eisschicht drunter hatte
aber für den ersten Test nicht schlecht


----------



## Turrican (27. November 2011)

Nice. 
wird auch zeit dass ich meinen adapter mal raushole und pentium m cpus angehe.


----------



## blackbolt (28. November 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> Nice.
> wird auch zeit dass ich meinen adapter mal raushole und pentium m cpus angehe.


 Danke Karl

das befestigen der Kokü war nicht so einfach,da der Adapter ja 2 von den Sockellöchern blockiert(deshalb die Schraubzwingen)

ja die Cpu ist wohl noch nicht am Ende, habe noch ein bisschen vcore nach oben offen


----------



## Turrican (28. November 2011)

ja, werde die montage wohl auch mit den schraubzwingen machen müssen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
habe ein Problem mit dem AM3. Ich hab den Eindruck er rechnet den über die CPU, die Auslastung ist dementsprechend auf 100% (erster Kern im Taskmanager):


----------



## Schnitzel (28. November 2011)

Die Drehzahl der vom Lüfter der GTX geht auf jedenFall runter, mit Auslastung ist da also nix.
Mmmh, kurios.
Hab ich selber noch nie gehabt.
Ist das reproduzierbar?


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2011)

Jungs es wird Weihnachten und es geschehen Wunder 

Ich habe heute von Asus eine Ersatzkarte für meine 9800GT bekommen.
Die war zwei mal in der RMA und jedesmal wenn sie zurückkam immer noch defekt 

Und heute haben sie mir einen Ersatz geschickt .........................................GTX 480 .....unglaublich aber wahr.

Jetzt brauch ich eine Wakü dafür und sie wandert in meinen Rechner 


Selten soviel Glück gehabt


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

@Schnitzel: Das mit der Drehzahl war nur, weil ich die Taktraten resettet habe (hätte ja dran liegen können, dass sie sich nicht hochtaktet). Die geht nach dem Reset sehr langsam runter. 

Ist absolut reproduzierbar, zwar nur bei meiner GTX570, aber dafür sogar zwischen verschiedenen Treibern und sogar XP-Versionen. Ich werds gleich nochmal mit ner zweiten MSI GTX570 versuchen, die ich noch hier hab. Hab noch nicht einen einzigen AM3-Bench mit dem Ding hingekriegt.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. November 2011)

@ True
Ich hab vor zwei Jahren für meine ECS 8800GT über MF getauscht und hab ne ASUS Darknight GTS250 bekommen.
Nicht so Weihnachtlich wie bei dir, aber ich war zufrieden.

@Mastechief
ist das nur beim AM3?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

Ja, nur beim AM3, in anderen Benches läuft alles rund. Mit der MSI TwinFrozrIII ist es übrigens das gleiche. Rund 150fps am Anfang und oben siehst du ja dann die Endpunktzahl.
So Spirenzchen wie PhysX deinstallieren und direcpll löschen hab ich schon ausprobiert.

@True: Nett. Andere Leute haben weniger Glück. Diverse Lieferdienste verlieren nämlich gerne mal Grakas von anderen Leuten und dann haben andere Leute auf einmal 150€ weniger in der Tasche, weil sich die Versicherung 8 Monate genehmigt und den dann anliegenden Zeitwert zurückerstattet. 
Aber gut, ich hab auch schon Glück gehabt - 4870x2 nach Defekt mit den vollen 400€ Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekommen (allerdings 2,5 Jahre, einen Waküumbau und nen gegrillten Spawa später )


----------



## Freakezoit (28. November 2011)

AM3 mit GTX 4xx & 5xx kannste unter XP vergessen , da es bei XP mit den karten nen Perf bug gibt. 
Dein ergebniss passt zu 100% zu dem problem.

Ne lösung gibt es auch bench die unter Vista / win7 fürn AM3 was anderes gibt es nicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

Okay, blöd, aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt Bescheid. Vorher noch nie was davon gehört.
Danke


----------



## Ü50 (28. November 2011)

Kann sich mal jemand mein Ergebniss im 01 mit 3X8800GTX ansehen? 
Mir erscheint es sehr hoch, ich finde jedoch den Fehler nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (28. November 2011)

Nöp ergebniss sieht gut aus , für nen 3x gpu run. 
auch mit 8800gtx karten


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2011)

Ist bei dem 2600K bei 5130 Ende? 

Habe so ein ähnliches Problem:
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 

@Ü50: Schaut gut aus, das beste Ergebnis bisher war ja mit nem Bloomfield  Gibt doch gut Globals


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. November 2011)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Kann sich mal jemand mein Ergebniss im 01 mit 3X8800GTX ansehen?
> Mir erscheint es sehr hoch, ich finde jedoch den Fehler nicht.


War SLI bei dem Run überhaupt aktiv ? 
GPU-Z zeigt ja "Disabled" an


----------



## Lippokratis (29. November 2011)

ja ist aktiv, sonst wäre der Score wesentlich höher. Wenn einer weiß warum GPU-Z das oft falsch anzeigt, dann immer her mit der Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2011)

Fällt euch zu diesem 00er Run nix ein? ^^
Bench lief ohne jegliche Bugs, ganz normal, und natürlich entsprechend den Regeln ohne CPU Speed Tricking.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2011)

Ist trozdem nen Verbugter run = Viel zu hoch. 

Hättest ja mal das Details fenster weiter aufziehen können dann hätte man den beim start ausgelesenen Cpu takt gesehn.

Und nur der ist entscheidend fürs end ergebniss. Sprich wenn der da 7ghz ausließt kannste selbst ne 8400gs nehmen und nen normal run typen mit ner 580gtx abziehen.
Deswegen werden solche scores auch nicht akzeptiert da viel zu hoch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2011)

Ist mir bekannt, aber ich hatte vermutet, dass die 105,8MHz Busclock zu dem höheren Ergebnis beigetragen haben, weil das in gewissem Maße ja auch einen höher ausgelesenen CPU Speed ausmacht. Und das wäre ja ein erlaubter Tweak, und kein Bug. Also Ergebnis wieder löschen, außer ich kann es reproduzieren?


----------



## Turrican (29. November 2011)

es ist sowieso schon geblocked worden....


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2011)

Das beantwortet meine Frage aber nicht.


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2011)

@ Masterchief: Das nächste Mal kannst ja auch erst den Screenshot hier hochladen und fragen ob es okay ist bevor du es bei HWBot postest


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2011)

schau mal bei starten des programs darf dort als takt nicht mehr stehn als wie (2600K 34x ..blck = 3400 mhz , beim 2700k z.b. dann 3500.) alles dadrüber also z.b. 3800 beim 2600k wäre bugged


----------



## blackbolt (29. November 2011)

ich könnte weinen

habe gerade eben meinen Asus CT-479 Pentium M Adapter gefetzt

anscheinend hat sich unterm Armaflex Kondenswasser gebildet

der Fehler wird mir auch nicht mehr passieren

das Board scheint aber überlebt zu haben


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2011)

Oh ne 

Wenn das eh nur für OC verwendest kannst die Teile auch mit LiquidTape oder Plastik70 isolieren. Dann bist immer auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## blackbolt (29. November 2011)

und gerade bei solchen ergebnissenbrennt mir das kack teil durch
superpi
1.                                           39sec 730ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       beleno                                                                                                                                            2052 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     H20                                                                                                                                                                                                                  6,4                                                            
2.                                           40sec 125ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                         2104 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  4,8                                                            
wprime32
1.                                           76sec 859ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            2085 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  6                                                            
             2.                                           81sec 609ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Morpheus15                                                                                                                                     2182 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     LN2                                                                                                                                                                                                                  4,5                                                                    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wprime1024
1.                                           2490sec 437ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                    2079 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  4,2                                                            
             2.                                           2726sec 780ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Cyclups                                                                                                                                     1992.2 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     TEC                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3                                                            
Pifast
1.                                           54.84 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                         2113 MHz Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                  4,8                                                            
             2.                                           55.41 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       beleno                                                                                                                                            2052 MHz          Pentium M 1.4 GHz                                                                                                     H20                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3,5

ich könnte mich über meine eigene dummheit sowas von aufregen


----------



## Matti OC (29. November 2011)

so ein Mist, grade wo es bei dir so gut läuft 

R.I.P. 

lg Matti


----------



## Freakezoit (29. November 2011)

Du nun wieder matti hast    das magische wort benutzt


----------



## blackbolt (30. November 2011)

ein Armutszeugnis für Germany

wir deutschen haben nur einen einzigen 2Core UC Bench auf die Reihe bekommen im Country Cup 2011

*das nenne ich mal arm*

ich persönlich habe nur noch einen E8400(in dem HTPC meiner Frau) und der wurde schon gepostet konnte also keine Points dabei steuern


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2011)

Tja, dann ist das wohl so.


Spoiler



Der Hinweis kommt 11min vor Schluss auch ein wenig spät um daran noch was zu ändern.


----------



## Freakezoit (30. November 2011)

Genau und man muss auch die HW da haben (vernüftige , ich lad da bestimmt keine krüppel scores hoch ). Und Zeit muss man auch dafür haben


----------



## blackbolt (30. November 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Tja, dann ist das wohl so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
jo dann ist das wohl so
sorry von meiner Seite, kam ein bisschen spät der Aufruf

und mit hätte ich das gewusst brauch ich jetzt auch nicht mehr anzufagen


----------



## Freakezoit (30. November 2011)

Bei stage 2 werd ich mitmachen da wird es ganz funny , SS auf den 2600k und ab geht es - aber erstmal nen HDMI kabel besorgen (Brauch leider eines ohne gehts nicht. - Maximus Gene-z )


----------



## Schnitzel (30. November 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> jo dann ist das wohl so
> sorry von meiner Seite, kam ein bisschen spät der Aufruf
> 
> und mit hätte ich das gewusst brauch ich jetzt auch nicht mehr anzufagen


Da gehts nicht drum, im Prinzip hast du ja recht.
Aber zehn minuten bevor der Laden zu macht kann man sich den post auch sparen.


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2011)

@ blackbolt: Ja leider  Habe leider selbst keine passende Hardware mehr für den Benchmark... Habe letzte Woche versucht mit der 260 Lightning einen Score für den Heaven Benchmark hinzubekommen aber der Benchmark läuft einfach nicht  Immer bei Stage 9 friert das Bild ein. Auch wenn nichts übertaktet ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2011)

Ebenso@der8auer. Richtig ätzend. War bei mir auch schon immer so. Man kann doch keinen Wettbewerb auf nem verbuggten Benchmark aufbauen, und dann noch den Country Cup. 
Meine 260er macht mit Standardkühler immerhin auch 770/1238, aber so brachte mir das rein gar nichts.

@matti:
Hättest du mal Lust mir zu erklären, wie du zu dieser Score gekommen bist? 
Hier mein Ergebnis, ich komm einfach nicht ran. Machen die Ram-Latenzen so viel aus, oder ist es doch eher der 270.51er Treiber? (habe mit 285.58 und 280.26 probiert, 123894 bzw. 122137 Punkte.) Karte ist ne MSI Twin Frozr, die mit 965/2450 läuft. CPU@5,5GHz, Ram bei 2260MHz CL9.


----------



## Matti OC (30. November 2011)

Hi, beim 2003 & 2005 sollte man doch vier Kerne verwenden und noch volles LOD, ist zwar im ersten Test GT1 etwas langsamer aber das holt man im GT2-GT4 dicke wieder raus. ( und sehr viel im Treiber verstellen) 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2011)

Danke schonmal, gibts nen Prog mit dem ich das LOD verändern kann, außer dem NV Inspector? Der will bei mir unter XP nicht. Das mit den vier Kernen war mir auch noch nicht bewusst, schafft er wahrscheinlich nur mit 5350 oder so, muss ich mal gucken. Mein 05er Ergebnis hab ich eben noch um etwa 2200 Punkte toppen können (aber auch mit 2 Kernen und ohne LOD).


----------



## Moose83 (30. November 2011)

Du musst das microsoft netframework installieren unter xp, dann geht der auch


----------



## Matti OC (30. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ blackbolt: Ja leider  Habe leider selbst keine passende Hardware mehr für den Benchmark... Habe letzte Woche versucht mit der 260 Lightning einen Score für den Heaven Benchmark hinzubekommen aber der Benchmark läuft einfach nicht  Immer bei Stage 9 friert das Bild ein. Auch wenn nichts übertaktet ist.



Hi, läuft bei mir auch nicht,  bleibt immer beim ende Stage 6 stehen, kein plan warum


----------



## Don_Dan (30. November 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ blackbolt: Ja leider  Habe leider selbst keine passende Hardware mehr für den Benchmark... Habe letzte Woche versucht mit der 260 Lightning einen Score für den Heaven Benchmark hinzubekommen aber der Benchmark läuft einfach nicht  Immer bei Stage 9 friert das Bild ein. Auch wenn nichts übertaktet ist.


 


Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, läuft bei mir auch nicht,  bleibt immer beim ende Stage 6 stehen, kein plan warum


 
Habt ihr den onboard sound an oder aus? Massman hat vor kurzem was gepostet dass bei ihm der Benchmark nicht mehr abstürzt wenn er ihn einschaltet.

Edit: Hier


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2011)

Laut Kenny (K404) geht es problemlos mit der alten version. Aber das hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert....

Onboard Sound war bei mir aus


----------



## Don_Dan (30. November 2011)

Probier's mal aus, vielleicht hilft es ja auch bei dir.


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2011)

Werd ich testen  Danke dir!


----------



## Matti OC (30. November 2011)

Hi, mit Ton an lief es einmal durch, Score 178XX und jetzt bleibt immer Monitor schwarz wenn ich dx 9 starten will.

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. November 2011)

Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Creative Karte ausbauen, OnBoard Soundkarte im BIOS deaktiveren, das sollte helfen?


----------



## Matti OC (30. November 2011)

Hi, http://hwbot.org/submission/2224835 das ist aber keine GF200   naja egal 

lg Matti


----------



## Jogibär (30. November 2011)

Hast Recht, ist ja noch der G92-Chip also Neuauflage der 9800 GTX+, werde das Ergebnis löschen.


----------



## Matti OC (30. November 2011)

Nee lass mal drin, sonst haben wir gar nichts


----------



## Freakezoit (1. Dezember 2011)

nene matti , ich werd da was machen ich sag nur GTX 275


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich krieg morgen 30kg Dice, vielleicht kann ich ja meine 260er kaltmachen 

//
Also in meinem Hauptrechner läuft die GTX nicht, auch wenn ich alle  Creative-Dienste ausschalte, die X-Fi ausbaue und OnBoard Sound im BIOS  ausschalte. Bleibt immer bei Stage6 oder am Ende von Stage7 hängen.
Andererseits scheint es aber in meinem Zweitrechner zu funktionieren, naja, dann benche ich die halt auf nem E3400   Immerhin steckt noch nen Rampage Formula X48 da drin^^ Also OC ist  drin. Die CPU kriege ich von 2,6 auf 4,9GHz (Wakü), werde ich mir morgen  vielleicht auch mal unter Dice vornehmen. Aber erst wird die Sandy  getestet.


PS: Gerade Post aus Österreich bekommen, somit ist auch GPU kaltmachen morgen und übermorgen drin 

Edit2:
Habe eine Score mit P1759 für den Cup hinbekommen (Standardkühler / 740/1200). Beim einstellen des Voltmods kam mir ein regelrechter Funkenregen aus dem Netzteil entgegen, hoffe das hat sonst nichts mitgenommen, das käme ganz schlecht bei der Session morgen (brauche mein 775er Board).


----------



## Matti OC (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich glaube für Heaven brauch man nicht viel CPU Power.

 ich hab den Fehler gefunden, *die 2D Spannung liegt nur an -wenn der bench Heaven läuft*, deswegen kak der Mist immer ab. 
ob das nun an der Karte oder am Treiber sowohl am bench liegt, keine Ahnung  
erhöhe ich die 2D Spannung läuft es durch.

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also in meinem Hauptrechner läuft die GTX nicht, auch wenn ich alle  Creative-Dienste ausschalte, die X-Fi ausbaue und OnBoard Sound im BIOS  *ausschalte*. Bleibt immer bei Stage6 oder am Ende von Stage7 hängen.



Du musst den Onboard Sound anmachen. 

@Matti: Gut dass du den Fehler gefunden hast, hoffentlich bekommt Deutschland dann dieses Mal genug Scores zusammen.

Massman hat eben auch die Einschränkungen für die anderen Stages veröffentlicht.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2011)

Geht trotz Onboard Sound on, bei mir nicht. 2X2800GTX


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Dezember 2011)

Was soll ich als nächstes 2D benchen, habe die Auswahl jetzt auf E4300, E2180 und Pentium D925 beschränkt^^ Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden 
Mit dem E3400 bin ich jetzt durch, war nur zum reinkommen, ist das erste mal. Gab 5x Gold glaub ich..


----------



## crazzzy85 (2. Dezember 2011)

guten abend könnt ihr euch mal kurz das ergebnis anschauen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2226618_crazzzy85_pifast_core_i7_2600k_12.79_sec02.12.2011 		- 		SuperPi 		- 		* 			6sec 474ms 		* 		 			- 			Crazzzy85 			 				- 				(PC Games Hardware) 			 		 		 			- Core i7 2600K 			 				@ 5759Mhz 			 		 		 			- 11,7 points 		 	

und mir sagen was da so ausbremst bzw. wie ich es verbessern kann bin etwas ratlos danke schon mal


----------



## Matti OC (3. Dezember 2011)

Man ist das eine böse CPU 
Du musst unter XP Super Pi laufen lassen

zu Heaven, ich komme aber nur auf 1899 unter XP , der bench ist doch total fürn´A****
unter Vista ist er gleich mal 10 FPS schneller/ nur geht da bei mir das Asus Tool nicht 

mh, Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## crazzzy85 (3. Dezember 2011)

Habe unter XP leider nur schlechtere Ergebnisse gehabt): was ich auch seltsam finde


----------



## Ü50 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hast aber dafür eine geile CPU


----------



## crazzzy85 (3. Dezember 2011)

Danke bringt aber nicht allzuviel wenn die Ergebnisse nicht passen ):


----------



## Matti OC (3. Dezember 2011)

H, mh, für Super Pi reichen auch nur 2 Core.
lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, ich komm mit Extrem-OC auf keinen grünen Zweig... Mein CPU Pot schafft es, einen D925 bei 1,75V auf 30° (Plus ) zu halten und spontan haben 4 Grafikkarten beschlossen, genau ab heute nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

Das mit dem CPU Pot ist extrem merkwürdig. Mit dem D925 kann ich auch noch exakt tiefkalte Temperaturen auslesen, also ab ins BIOS und geguckt: Runterkühlen tut er am Anfang ganz normal auf -74,5°. Wenn ich allerdings die Spannung erhöhe (z.B. von 1,2 auf 1,7V) und dann wieder ins BIOS gehe, steht die Temperatur nur noch auf ~-20°. Alles Idle versteht sich. Dabei ist das Ding aus Kupfer und 3 verschiedene Arten Spiritus hab ich auch schon probiert. Nach nem Lasttest sehe ich dann Temps von 20-30° plus.

Meine GTS A3 hat die Biege gemacht, und alles andere funktioniert irgendwie auch nicht. So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein aber am Ende. 
Jetzt hab ich noch ne halbe Kiste Trockeneis hier, und hab keine Ahnung mehr, was ich damit anfangen soll, und die Lust zum Benchen ist mir auch vergangen. Das einzig gute daran ist, dass ich die nicht bezahlen musste....


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist der Pot richtig drauf auf dem Prozessor? Hört sich an als ob der Anpressdruck zu gering ist. Auslesefehler von BIOS kann man auch annehmen. Was sagt den die Temperatur am Potboden, die sollte ja dann auch hoch gehen wenn die CPU so stark gegen heizt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Einen Auslesefehler schließe ich aus, die Temperatur hat gepasst. Da zog auch nen ganzer Haufen Dice durch bei der Spannung, ich musste mindestens 3 Mal so oft nachkippen wie beim E3400. Das mit dem Temperatursensor ist so ein Problem, der Pot bietet wirklich keine Möglichkeiten irgendwo einen zu befestigen.
Könnte das auch an der WLP liegen? Die ist dementsprechend hart gefroren (ist von Zalman).


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Dezember 2011)

Nein , hat nix mitm pot zu tun , sondern dice hat da nicht genug kühlleistung , Hab ich selber schon mitm celly  , def. - 67 @ 1.7v im bios nur -20°C


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht Oo
Naja, mit -20 bis +20° nach ein paar Minuten trotzdem 5650MHz hinbekommen, die CPU muss ich mir mal für LN2 oder sowas aufheben^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht Oo
> Naja, mit -20 bis +20° nach ein paar Minuten trotzdem 5650MHz hinbekommen, die CPU muss ich mir mal für LN2 oder sowas aufheben^^


 
Sag mal welchen Pot hast du da verwendet? Das ist bzw. war doch meiner oder? Bist du so weit zufrieden? Als ich damit testen wollte ob die Masse des Kupfers reicht, hatte ich zwar -75 °C oder sogar -78 °C (weis ich nicht mehr genau) im Bios. 

Aber als ich dann den E6300 ran nehmen wollte mit ein wenig mehr FSB war alles wie verhext. Bei einem FSB von 400 MHz hat er nicht gebootet obwohl ich unter Wasser mit einem FSB von 523MHz benchen konnte. War leider irgendwie verhext. Es ging weder mit einem P5B Deluxe noch mit einem Commando oder P5Q-E etwas.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau das war deiner, habe jetzt endlich mal die Gelegenheit bekommen, den auszuprobieren  Dachte das würde wesentlich früher mal gehen, aber was soll ich sagen, war mir bis jetzt zu aufwendig.
Was den Takt der CPUs angeht, gings eigentlich, nur sieht es danach aus, dass wie Alex schon gesagt hat, das Dice als Kühlmittel nicht reicht. Ich dachte, man wäre alle Temperaturprobleme los wenn man ins Extrem-OC geht, und das macht höchstens ein paar Grad aus. Dachte erst es liegt an WLP, klumpendem Alkohol bzw. zu viel davon oder so.

Am Anfang kühlt er ja auch gut runter, habe -74,5 erreicht. Nur nen Haufen Spannung hält er dann irgenwie nicht.

Verhext sind bei mir im Moment eher die GPUs  Auch wenn ich dachte, dass das mit den CPUs besser läuft. Aber das liegt auch an meinem Windows. Ich hatte nur einen Tag um alles (wirklich alles) für die Session vorzubereiten, sprich Iso, besorgen von Zubehör, Vorbereiten der HW, Arbeitsplatz etc. und dabei ist mir dann noch ein funkensprühendes NT in die Quere gekommen. Und am Tag drauf habe ich außerdem Sozialwissenschaften LK geschrieben. ^^Dementsprechend habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft, passende Bench-OS zu machen, und hatte auch nen Haufen Software-Probleme.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Dezember 2011)

> Nur nen Haufen Spannung hält er dann irgenwie nicht.



Da fehlt es wohl leider oder übel an der Masse 

Ja bei mir war damals auch alles ein wenig durcheinander. Am vereinbarten Tag kam das Dice wegem akuten Wintereinbruch. Und an dem Tag wo das Dice kam, hatte ich Schule und da war nichts mit mal ein wenig durchbenchen . 



> funkensprühendes NT in die Quere gekommen



Welches war es denn wenn ich fragen darf? 

Naja seit dem habe ich mich aus dem Extreme-OC zurück gezogen und konzentrieren mich auf andere Dinge.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2011)

Das NT war eins aus meinem Zweit-PC, da betreibe ich momentan einen E3400@4GHz auf einem Asus Rampage Formula X48. Irgendein NoName-Ding, was ich mal geschenkt bekommen habe (30A auf der 12V Schiene).
Das Board brauchte ich aber ja zum Kaltmachen meiner CPUs, deswegen durfte ich diese Teile dann vorher auch nochmal aufbauen und durchtesten, um sicherzugehen, dass da nichts durchgeschlagen hat. Seeehr stressig 

Eigentlich wäre es deutlich vernünftiger, das mit dem OC sein zu lassen und alles nur noch @air zu benchen.

Edit: Heute den E2180 durchgetestet, teilweise ganz okay (ging bis 4479MHz@1,95V, 2V PLL ). Ich denke aber, ich werde den ganzen Kram noch nicht hochladen (so beeindruckend wars noch nicht ) und  erstmal meinen Platz in der Enthusiast League beibehalten


----------



## theLamer (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb meine Kokü günstig ab, wer Interesse hat - PN 
(Dimastech Kokü mit längerer Saugleitung, ohne Last -55°C)


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das NT war eins aus meinem Zweit-PC, da betreibe ich momentan einen E3400@4GHz auf einem Asus Rampage Formula X48. Irgendein NoName-Ding, was ich mal geschenkt bekommen habe (30A auf der 12V Schiene).
> Das Board brauchte ich aber ja zum Kaltmachen meiner CPUs, deswegen durfte ich diese Teile dann vorher auch nochmal aufbauen und durchtesten, um sicherzugehen, dass da nichts durchgeschlagen hat. Seeehr stressig
> 
> Eigentlich wäre es deutlich vernünftiger, das mit dem OC sein zu lassen und alles nur noch @air zu benchen.
> ...



2V PLL unter Dice VCore ist auch arg extreme, normalerweise bringt das bei den kleinen Pentiums gar nix, das Ergebniss wird ehr schlechter Manchmal ist weniger mehr...


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hätts nicht so hoch gehabt, wenn das Ergebnis sich dadurch verschlechtert hätte  Habe recht ausführlich getestet, und +0,1V PLL ergaben etwa 50MHz mehr.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mein Limit bisher bei 1,8-1,9V, bei Vcore und PLL. Ich glaub, ich teste auch mal mit mehr PLL, aber Vcore hatte ich noch keine CPU, die über 1,9V skaliert hat, bzw. schafften die meisten mehr Takt bei weniger Vcore.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo HWbotler 

Ich hätte eine kleine Frage zum Aquamark - in den Regeln steht ja, dass ein gültiger Screen so auszusehen hat.

Nun bekomme ich allerdings nicht so einen angezeigt, sondern einen im vollbild, von dem ihc auch keinen Screen angezeigt bekomme.
denkt ihr, es ist auch so in Ordnung?

Falls nicht, habt ihr andere vorschläge wie ich das machen sollte?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Du drückst auf der Tastatur auf Druck und beendest den Aquamark. Dann öffnest du Paint und fügst es dort ein. Dann öffnest du cpu-z und gpu-z drückst wieder auf Druck und fügst das in Paint ein und speicherst


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Funzt bei mir nicht, der rendert im Aquamark keine Screenshots :/


Ergebnis, ein großes, schwarzes Bild...


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht zu viel Takt... Ist das bei Standarteinstellungen auch so?
Sag mal, probierst du 3D mit deinem AMD? Kannste eh gleich sein lassen, für 3D kannste AMD voll vergessen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Dezember 2011)

Nein, ich kenn das Problem, benchst du unter Win 7? Unter XP hatte ich das noch nicht. Wenns gar nicht anders geht, lad dir ne Trial-Version von Fraps runter


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, auch da - vielleicht liegts ja am Win7 patch, aber ohne läuft leider gar nix :/


PS:
ich habs grad mal mit Fraps probiert, und siehe da es geht 

Ich lass das zwar ungern nebenher laufen, aber was tut man nicht alles für Hw.bot 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir läuft der auf jedem OS auch ohne Fraps Nie benutzt, für was auch Und bench mal ne 580 unter XP und Aquamark, ist sinnlos...
Ansonsten solltest du dir für 3D aber XP drauf machen, für alle 3DMarks bis zum 06er.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich benche derzeit unter Win7.

Danke, probier ich mal aus, XP hab ich noch rumliegen.

Mich nervt daran nur, dass ich es nach jedem Mainboardwechsel neu aktivieren soll


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2011)

Musst es doch auch nicht gleich aktivieren, läuft doch auch so 30 Tage ohne Aktivierung


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs sowieso gekauft, wir haben auf Lan immer gern ein paar kleine Videos in BF2 aufgenommen - und wer den stärksten Rechner dabei hat, hat die Qual


----------



## blackbolt (5. Dezember 2011)

hab heute mal einen im HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011  - Wprime 32M: Smithfield & Presler reingehauen


1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

26.787PC Games Hardware                                                                                       10 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

28.002OCAlliance                                                                                       8 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

68.034OC Nation                                                                                       6 pts

                         für die anderen stages habe ich auch noch ein bisschen was
ja mein guter Pentium D


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ach *******. Genau so ein Ding habe ich auch noch hier liegen, geht @Dice immerhin bis ~5700^^ Aber jetzt brauche ich damit nicht mehr anfangen und morgen ist nix mehr übrig. Naja, du hast ja schon mächtig vorgelegt, das hätte ich eh nicht getoppt 

PS: Mein DDR2 Ram hat sonst immer nur Probleme gemacht. Dieses Mal lief er aber ausnahmsweise so wie er sollte 

PS2: Für die Wolfdale Stage hab ich aber noch was, ich hab ja zufällig passenderweise gestern nochmal meinen E3400 gebencht und hab unter 15s damit in wPrime hinbekommen  Hab grad kein Bild, wird morgen hochgeladen. E4300 Scores könnte ich für die Conroe-Stage hochladen. Und vielleicht geht ja mit dem D925 für die Presler Stage noch was.


----------



## blackbolt (6. Dezember 2011)

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 die 2te

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011  - Wprime 32M: Wolfdale

1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

15.0XtremeHardware-OC-Team                                                                                       10 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

15.163PC Games Hardware                                                                                       8 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

16.468OCAlliance                                                                                       6 pts

ich weiss ist jetzt nich so der Hammer aber wenigstens etwas(die CPU wollte aber auch nicht so wie ich heute morgen)

5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PC Games Hardware18 pts bis jetztda geht noch was


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ja noch den X6800 hier.
Den werd ich, bevor er seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung im AGP-System zugeführt wird, mal für die Challange quälen.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Dezember 2011)

schau euch mal bitte die 2 Ergebnisse an

PCMark 2005 - 21528 marks - Core i5 760 @ 4400MHz

PCMark 2005 - 24888 marks - Core i5 760 @ 4399MHz                    

was zum Teufel hat er gemacht das er im PCMark05 Multithreaded Test 1 Video Encoding von 837MB/s (was in etwa normal ist) auf 6532MB/s gekommen ist


----------



## Turrican (7. Dezember 2011)

er hat mit powertoys rumgespielt was seit einiger zeit erlaubt ist. das result ist ok.


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Dezember 2011)

Jo jungs , ich bräuchte mal kurz hilfe . Ich such den Treiber für ne MSI Geminium Go (weder bei Msi, noch bei nvidia gibt es treiber dafür) Msi listet das teil nichtmal im archiv oder sonst wo 
Und zwar ist meine die glaube letztere Rev. mit 2x 7600Go (MS-8627)  Wäre supi wenn mir da jemand helfen kann (nein ich brauch keinen Mobile treiber sondern , nen Speziellen der die Platine richtig anspricht damit ich beide gpu`s nutzen kann ) Was gut punkte bringen sollten nen Paar extra MXM gpu`s sind geplant  
1xGpu geht ja ohne probleme Modding geht auch ^^

PS:

Hab grad mit MSI DE telefoniert , die haben leider bei sich auf den Servern nix mehr. Aber sie Versuchen mir welche über Taiwan zu besorgen. 
Bzw. Falls die noch ne Verpackung haben mit zubehör , ne Kopie des Treibers zuzusenden.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Dezember 2011)

schöne karte
hab eben ein bisschen was gelesen über die karte verstehe ich das richtig das man auf die karte auch laptop gpus machen kann 
welche serien???
mfg


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Dezember 2011)

normal sollte alle MXM Module gehen, die die Stromversorgung nicht überbeanspruchen. aber ist wirklich eine interessante Karte/ Stück Hardware


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Dezember 2011)

jo aufjedenfall ist die karte genial , es passen MXM 1-3 & HE drauf. Wobei bei HE modulen kann es zu problemen kommen weil die Extra saft bekommen . Aber so wie ich mich kenne gibts da auch ne lösung (zumindest im hinterkopf).

Ich hab mittlerweile nen Guten shop gefunden wo man auch massenweise MXM module bekommt (nein nicht in China) und die kosten da so ab glaube 30€ aufwärts aber es geht vom preis her. Vorallem wenn man die bencht kann man auch 100% tig immer gold fahren  (SB @ 5.6Ghz + MXM Gpu usw. mehr muss ich da net zu sagen)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wo hast du die Karte her o.O


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2011)

Das is ja mal ein geiles Teil  Habe ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Matti OC (7. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Jo jungs , ich bräuchte mal kurz hilfe . Ich such den Treiber für ne MSI Geminium Go (weder bei Msi, noch bei nvidia gibt es treiber dafür) Msi listet das teil nichtmal im archiv oder sonst wo
> Und zwar ist meine die glaube letztere Rev. mit 2x 7600Go (MS-8627)  Wäre supi wenn mir da jemand helfen kann (nein ich brauch keinen Mobile treiber sondern , nen Speziellen der die Platine richtig anspricht damit ich beide gpu`s nutzen kann ) Was gut punkte bringen sollten nen Paar extra MXM gpu`s sind geplant
> 1xGpu geht ja ohne probleme Modding geht auch ^^


HI, ist ja fast so wie beim Sony Laptops´, da geht auch kein Mobile Treiber von Nvidia, nur der Sony Treiber geht obwohl es eine Nvidia Graka ist. 

Kannst du die ID auslesen?

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (8. Dezember 2011)

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 die 3te

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011  - Wprime 32M: Conroe

1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

16.594OCAlliance                                                                                       10 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

17.937PC Games Hardware                                                                                       8 pts
3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

20.952lab501.ro                                                                                       6 pts

so da stehen wir jetzt 4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PC Games Hardware                                                                                       24 pts


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,
es hat mich ja wieder gepackt, ich will mir nen neues Mainsystem holen.
Geplant ist i7-3930k. Bei SB kommt es ja nu weniger aufs Board an als ich es von Bloomfields gewöhnt bin, aber trotzdem.
Welches Board ist das eurer Meinung nach "beste" OC-Board bis ca. 250 euronen?
Gruß
Frink


----------



## crazzzy85 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt das R4E bestellt  aber für 250 bekommst das wohl nicht und im Bot ist auch noch nicht wirklich was zu finden. Suicidephoenix hat es im Luxx für gut erklärt aber weiß ich auch nicht Sorry


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 die 3te
> 
> HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011  - Wprime 32M: Conroe
> 
> ...



Hi, sorry, ich war ein wenig schneller: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Ich habe zwei Stunden versucht HybridChiller seine Zeit einzuholen, es führe kein weg hin, nicht mal unter 17 sec hab ich geschafft  was hat er bloß für ein Win 

Wer hat noch einen Yorkfield , aus unserem Team 

lg Matti


PS: an Tobi1978, versuch doch mal bitte den sli patch unter Win 7 mit den ersten Win 7 Treiber 185.85, mit deinen beiden 8800 GTS 320, ich glaube 10k sollten mehr drin sein, einen versuch ist es wehrt


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Dezember 2011)

bitte schön ein top Ergebniss  Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews . Vielleicht wird das System noch übertaktet, aber ich bin ja schon nah dran am 4. Platz


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi, na ist doch was  , hier mein  Büro Rechner ( 24/7) CPU-Z Validator 3.1

alles default , außer FSB 

lg


----------



## blackbolt (9. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, sorry, ich war ein wenig schneller: Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews
> 
> Ich habe zwei Stunden versucht HybridChiller seine Zeit einzuholen, es führe kein weg hin, nicht mal unter 17 sec hab ich geschafft  was hat er bloß für ein Win
> 
> ...


 schönes Ergebniss die -99°C unter volllast??? wie ich gesehen habe hast du mit 4842MHz gebootet nicht schlechtversuch mal nen vista 32bit damit fahre ich am besten
hatte mich auch gewundert das du mit mehr mhz über ne halbe sec langsamer bistoder die cpu ist schon übers limit hinaus



Lippokratis schrieb:


> bitte schön ein top Ergebniss  Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews . Vielleicht wird das System noch übertaktet, aber ich bin ja schon nah dran am 4. Platz


 gut das du ein Yorkfield ergebniss hochgeladen hast so einen habe ich nämlich nicht 
einen Q6600 ist auch noch hier der kommt die nächsten tage rann wenn es ein wenig kälter ist
mfg


----------



## tobi1978 (9. Dezember 2011)

@Matti - danke,werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi, blackbolt, ich verwende doch Vista 32bit, auch wenn alle Dienste abgeschaltet waren, kann ich nicht mal in der Richtung 16,5 sec 

Die Kaskade hielt auch bei einer Vcore 1,9 unter Volllast -96 Grad 

tobi1978, ich hatte das bei Sn@ke gesehen 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews 

und auch schon getestet, läuft super aber leider ist mein 2700k nicht so gut wie Sn@ke seiner 

mein bestes unter Win7 mit den 285 liegt bei 421K ca , schon mal  15k besser wie unter XP 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hatte noch ne Score mit meinem alten Q9550 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

PS: Zu Hause werde ich dann noch >15s mit meinem E3400 hochladen für die Wolfdale Stage.


----------



## tobi1978 (9. Dezember 2011)

@Matti - hab es probiert,funktioniert aber nicht so richtig.Kann aber auch daran liegen,das der Aquamark bei mir unter Win7 momentan nur am rumzicken ist.

Werde morgen Windows neu aufsetzen.Vielleicht läuft es dann besser.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi, tobi, ich hab ja noch die beiden 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

mal sehn ob da was unter Win 7 geht 

bis denne


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2011)

So, komme gerade vom Public Extreme OC wieder - meine Schule hatte Tag der offenen Tür und ich hab meinen Kram und ne Kiste Dice hingeschafft.^^
Mit dem D925 gingen 5760MHz, allerdings wurde der dabei wieder sagenhafte -7°C warm, kann man sich also denken, warum da nicht mehr ging. 

Da von der 30kg Kiste noch nen ganz schöner Haufen da ist (mind. noch 2/3) kommt gleich noch ein Kollege vorbei, dann machen wir noch ne 570 TwinFrozr und ne 5870 Lightning kalt.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> ^^Mit dem D925 gingen 5760MHz, allerdings wurde der dabei wieder sagenhafte -7°C warm, kann man sich also denken, warum da nicht mehr ging.


 
ich hab doch gesagt die werden verdammt heiss


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Dezember 2011)

So hab mal nen Paar sachen mit der MSI Geminium go hochgeladen , wie zu erwarten war alles Gold 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  5.6p + 9.5 TPP

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  2.0p + 8.1 TPP

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  5.6p + 9.5 TPP

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  6.0p + 10.4 TPP

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews  7.4p + 11.1 TPP

Macht nach Adam Riese : 26.6p + 47.6 TPP


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Freakezoit,

Top arbeit, die Karte ist aber auch cool


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Dezember 2011)

Schade das kein Sli mit dem ding Läuft (Man Braucht wohl nen Spezi treiber von MSi , bzw. weiß ich halt net ob der 2. Slot auch Funktioniert ist aber auch wurscht für mich) Mal schauen werd mir wohl in Nächster zeit nen Paar MXM Module Besorgen , dann macht des erstmal richtig Spaß


----------



## der8auer (10. Dezember 2011)

Das ist aber auch eine geniale Karte  Wusste vorher gar nicht, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Dezember 2011)

Meine 4890 Hab ich auch kurz duchgetestet , mitm Kack wasserkühler (memio @ 60°C unter last bei 14°C WT) lief die schonmal 1115 /1250 @ 1.49v mal schauen wenn ich nen Kühler für die Spawas hätte wäre da mit sicherheit auch die SS schon Drauf aber so -.- 
Morgen werd ich mal Schauen wie meine HD3850 DDR3 so rennt , erstmal mit wasser und wenn mir meine Kleine nicht den Nerv Raubt dann auch unter SS


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

Heute abgesehen vom D925 noch gebencht:

E8500 (C0) ging bis ~5,3GHz
HD5870 Lightning (Heaven@1206/1340)
GTX570 TwinFrozr (wollte aber nicht so richtig)

Die Lightning muss unbedingt mal unter LN2  Sonst eher bescheiden. War die erste GPU, die tatsächlich so lief, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe - sprich die erste von so 6 oder 7 Karten die dann nicht einfach mal den Geist aufgegeben hat oder sofort unter Dice ausstieg.  Mehrere Stunden benchen ging einwandfrei ohne ein Tröpfchen Kondenswasser.

PS: Ach ja, und ich hab noch ne kostenlose 6700XL abgestaubt^^


----------



## Matti OC (11. Dezember 2011)

HI, schaut doch ganz gut aus 

lg


----------



## blackbolt (11. Dezember 2011)

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 die 4te

HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011  - Wprime 32M: Kentsfield 

1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

9.688PC Games Hardware                                                                                       10 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

9.797OCAlliance                                                                                       8 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

11.041Xtreme 3D Team Hungary                                                                                       6 pts

so da stehen wir jetzt vorrest
                                                                                                                           1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PC Games Hardware                                                                                       40 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

OC Forums                                                                                       31 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

OCAlliance                                                                                       27 pts

mehr geht von meiner seite nicht mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

Super blackbolt  
Ich schau mal, konnte immer noch keine Wolfdale Score hochladen weil die dämliche Kamera nicht hier ist. Außerdem müssten wir ja eigentlich gestern mit dem E8500 noch ein bisschen bessere Ergebnisse hinbekommen haben, aber die Scores habe ich nicht hier aufm Rechner.^^

PS: Das mit der GTX570 war gestern aber auch sehr merkwürdig, das Teil hatte einen CBB bei -70?  Lief ganz normal, nur beim Neustarten kein Bild mehr. Aufgetaut und es ging wieder... Wieder runtergekühlt, Rechner neugestartet und kein Bild mehr.

@Matti: Danke^^


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: Das mit der GTX570 war gestern aber auch sehr merkwürdig, das Teil hatte einen CBB bei -70?  Lief ganz normal, nur beim Neustarten kein Bild mehr. Aufgetaut und es ging wieder... Wieder runtergekühlt, Rechner neugestartet und kein Bild mehr.



Könnte am RAM liegen. Meine 580 Classified hat das gleiche Problem wenn der RAM zu kalt ist. Habe deshalb die RAM Spannung von 1,6 auf 2,0V erhöht dann habe ich das Problem nicht mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2011)

Komische Sache, könnte sein. Die Karte gehörte war allerdings nicht hardmodded. Über den Afterburner konnte man die Ram-Spannung zwar anheben, aber das bringt bei nem Neustart natürlich auch nichts.
Aber danke für den Tipp, vielleicht wird der mal irgendwann nützlich sein  Wäre schade drum, eigentlich geht die Karte unter Luft ziemlich geil, 965MHz Core und 2450MHz Mem (!).


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade noch bisschen mit einer 8800GTS 512 gespielt 

Matti jetzt musst dich ranhalten  Bin nur noch 2p von dir weg  http://hwbot.org/league/oc?offset=-8&team=pc_games_hardware



[hwbot=2229928]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2229926]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2229929]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Ü50 (11. Dezember 2011)

Super Ergebnisse, 
aber warte ab bis ich mal groß bin, dann werde ich mich wehren


----------



## Matti OC (11. Dezember 2011)

da kann ich wohl nichts viel gegen machen, deine CPU macht einfach mal 250 MHz mehr 

lg Matti 

PS 
1. 	 5.117,51pts 	   Matti OC 	 Xtreme OC 	 4.535,30 	 5.822,10 
 7. 	 1.736,50pts 	   der8auer 	 Xtreme OC 	 1.578,20 	 1.583,00

das musste jetzt sein


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2011)

Haha  Wusste dass das kommt  Ich halte mich ran


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Dezember 2011)

Ohh Man ich will auch endlich wieder so richtig benchen.....der Pot ist ja schon drauf 
Ich hoffe das ich in den kommenden Semesterferien zu einer Benchaktion komme.

Die SS steht schon zulange in der Ecke 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Dezember 2011)

Was könnt ihr mir fürn S478 OC-Board empfehlen? P4P800 Reihe soll ganz gut gehen hab ich gesehen? Gibts auch Alternativen?


----------



## Matti OC (13. Dezember 2011)

HI, ja ein Abit 
Universal abit > Motherboard, Digital Speakers, iDome, AirPace, Multimedia

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ehrlich gesagt mehr von der Karte erwartet... Aber werde das bald wiederholen 

Bin jetzt auch endlich wieder #1 im Team in der OC-League 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


[hwbot=2230396]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (13. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch endlich wieder #1 im Team in der OC-League


 
Nice,Nice
die Karte wollte heute aber nicht so gut wie gestern 100MHz weniger??? 
und was ist mit dem 3DMark01 der fehlt dir ja auch noch


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2011)

Weiß auch nicht was da los war... Manchmal läufts eben nicht so wie man es sich vorstellt. Beim nächsten Mal wirds wieder besser  Vielleicht war noch irgendwo wasser vom Vortag 

Ja beim 3DMark01 ist mir das LN2 ausgeganen und im Nature Test kam dann der Bluescreen da der CPU Pot nur noch -25°C hatte


----------



## Matti OC (13. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hatte ehrlich gesagt mehr von der Karte erwartet... Aber werde das bald wiederholen
> 
> Bin jetzt auch endlich wieder #1 im Team in der OC-League
> Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews



Hi, dass hatte mich schwer getroffen, 4 GPUs im 2001 WR weg, ich dachte nah kein Problem  die paar Punkte hole ich auch noch raus. Aber nichts ging, Win 7 spinnte nur rum, ich spielte den Treiber 185.85 ... Win 7 kakt ab, Win 7 spielte dann einfach NV Treiber rauf die nicht mal im System zu finden sind.  bleibt wohl nur, alles neu auf spielen 

der8auer,  da kann ich wohl erst nichts gegen machen 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> und was ist mit dem 3DMark01 der fehlt dir ja auch noch



Nachgeholt  Mit den letzten 3 Liter LN2  Hat gerade für den Run gereicht. Wäre vielleicht noch mehr drin gewesen aber naja... 

[hwbot=2230984]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht.
Aber wenn man sich den Run von Moose ansieht
Moose83`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 116746 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb
ist es erstaunlich wie wenig LN2 doch bei der aktuellen Topplattform bringt.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön, da haste aber auch nen schönen Run von mir rausgesucht
Aber die hier gefallen mir besser: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 9min 25sec 547ms with a Core 2 E7300 (2.66Ghz)
Moose83`s PCMark 2005 score: 30491 marks with a Core 2 Q9550 (2.83Ghz)
Moose83`s PCMark 2005 score: 28077 marks with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz)


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Aber wenn man sich den Run von Moose ansieht
> Moose83`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 116746 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb
> ist es erstaunlich wie wenig LN2 doch bei der aktuellen Topplattform bringt.


 
Ja leider  Meine Effiziens ist auch nicht die beste.

Deshalb mag ich SB auch nicht. Ich habe lieber CPUs die auch ordentlich mit Kälte skalieren. SB ist zwar entspannt zu benchen aber auf Dauer keine wirkliche Herausforderung mehr...


----------



## blackbolt (16. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch mal schön das die HWBot Signaturen wieder funktionieren

wer ist gestern ausm Team gegangen???
waren aufeinmal 600+Punkte weg????


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

Na ja jungs im PCmark05 müsst ihr aber noch ordentlich Tweaken , die Perf ist nicht dolle. 

Soll ich im 01 mit ner 8800GTS 512MB auch mal mitmachen 

SS drauf und dann mal sehn ....

Roman Im Nature fehlt dir bei dem GPu takt ordentlich perf. Du müsstest da gut über 1050 Fps haben . Aber ich weiß ja schon was du vergessen hast


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

D3D Overrrider?  Erleuchte mich


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

Genau der


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

Den hatte ich für den Nature verwendet aber hatte komischerweiße etwa 30 FPS weniger als sonst  Wobei ich alles gemacht habe wie immer. Global ausgewählt -> Detection Level High -> Force vsync off...


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

Na ich hatte bei 891 gpu /2160 Shader 922FPS  , du hast bei 1098/2754 grad mal 988 fps . Sam hat bei 1107/2754Mhz  - 1075 FPS
Falls du weißt worauf ich hinaus will. Welches LOD hast du verwendet ?? (4.9 ??)

Den Overrider hast du hoffentlich vor dem 3DM01 gestartet .


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

Jap davor und LOD 4,9


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Na ja jungs im PCmark05 müsst ihr aber noch ordentlich Tweaken , die Perf ist nicht dolle.
> 
> Soll ich im 01 mit ner 8800GTS 512MB auch mal mitmachen
> 
> ...



Finde ich schon traurig, das du mit solchen Sprüchen wie schlechter Perf. im PCM05 kommst, und aus deinem Team Anfragen zu dem Bench per PN an mich kommen
Wenn du da ja angeblich so gut im PCMark bist, dann hilf doch mal deinen Teamkollegen...................

Und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich zu Freeocen bin, weil wenn einer von euch einen top Tweak hat, dann schweigt er dazu, um als Bester dazustehen...............


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

Mhm und wieso helf ich dann den leuten , du postest hier ständig deine scores nach dem motto wie gut die doch sind . Und reinzufällig ist das nicht mein Team !! Und das ich gut im PCM05 bin steht außerfrage : Siehe PCM05 Global  

Freakezoit`s PCMark 2005 score: 37031 marks with a Core i7 2600K


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Auffassung kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht teilen. Alex hat mir bisher immer geholfen wenn ich Probleme hatte auch schon stundenlang per Telefon. Und wer mir eine PN schickt hat glaube ich bisher auch immer eine Antwort erhalten. Auch wenn ich persönlich jetzt nicht der mega Tweaker bin


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht etwas zu hart, aber ich werde hier bei euch nach tweaks gefragt...das finde ich traurig.Und ich habe nur mal paar Screens gezeigt, wegen dem schönen Beispiel von Schnitzel, mehr nicht. Und so toll sind 37k mit Sandy nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

Mhm 6th platz global is nicht doll ja ne is klar 

Vorallem mit 2 Iram`s . Ist das ne kack score .... vllt. machen da alle was richtig und tun nur so als ob die benchen.


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

ist doch keine Schande nachzufragen? Ich habe auch schon bei Leuten von der AF nachgefragt und auch im Moment bei Membern von PURE oder OCA. Finds schön wenn auch unter den Teams ein gutes Verhältnis besteht und man sich hilft.

Edit: Alex hat mir auch schon früher geholfen als er noch nicht mal bei uns war...


----------



## Moose83 (16. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Mhm 6th platz global is nicht doll ja ne is klar
> 
> Vorallem mit 2 Iram`s . Ist das ne kack score .... vllt. machen da alle was richtig und tun nur so als ob die benchen.



Nicht 6. du bist 18. im 4*CPU Rang Und meine Scores sind ohne Iram oder Ascard
Ist ja auch egal, aber ihr habt einen, der PCM05 benchen kann, dann soll er auch helfen... Habe auch viele Tweaks von anderen Teams, und ja, ist ja auch keine Schande. Aber wenn man einen hat, der es in einem Bench drauf hat, dann sollte der jenige dazu einen Threat  erstellen, wo er seine Tweaks preisgibt, das alle im Team was davon haben, bei uns läuft das so


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ommmmmmmmmmhhhhhhh.
Und jetzt alle mal wieder schön runter kommen *bevor* sich das hier aufschaukelt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Gut dann folgen wir mal Schnitzels Rat ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (16. Dezember 2011)

So hab es mal für die Blinden unter uns Markiert (6th Platz)  . Soviel Dazu und zum Upload zeitpunkt waren auch keine Powertoys Erlaubt und deshalb auch nur 37k , desweiteren war es zu dem zeitpunkt das 2. beste ergebniss in DE nach den BenchBros. Weltweit unter den top 5 (zum upload zeitpunkt) 
Soviel dazu


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Dezember 2011)

@Freakezoit

Neben dem PCMark zocken wir auch BF3 wa 

Grüße


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

Alex spielt bestimmt auch BF3 mit LOD15


----------



## Matti OC (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi, mal ne frage, hat sich schon wieder was bei der Teambewertung verändert: 

Points earned
User points: 0 + 3.406,9 + 46.041 + 48 (WR + GL + HW + CP) 
Power points:  2.195,6  +  31.571,6 (GL + HW) 
Total points: 38.711,99 (PP + UP/10)



lg

edit: 
Dank imog wurde ein Fehler in der Team-Power Points-Berechnung, die 2 Effekte gefunden hatte: 
 - Global TPP wurde mehr als einmal für viele Teams verliehen 
 - Hardware TPP wurde nicht für Benchmarks, wo Hard-Punkte aktiviert war ausgezeichnet, aber die globale Punkte deaktiviert.  Eg.  UCBench, Heaven DX9, Motherboard Referenztakt, etc. 

 Die HTPP zu sehen beim Surfen im Ranking und Auswahl des "Team" anstelle von "Mitglied" Registerkarte werden.  Früher, viel "1 Punkte" wurden in den Teams Reiter, das sind die fehlerhaften Eingaben, die jetzt entfernt werden, wurden.

_mh, dann ist es ja genau so wie vorher.
dann noch was, 10 Goldene  fehlen bei mir, komisch gestern waren es noch 144 heute 134, laut Profil habe ich nur beim P4 805 im PC Mark einen Platz verloren  _


----------



## Ü50 (18. Dezember 2011)

Es scheint mal wieder eine neue Berechnung zu geben, mir fehlen mal eben 200TPP


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Dezember 2011)

Es wurden ein Fehler bei der Berechnung der Global TPP beseitigt, steht auch auf der HWBot Frontpage. Außerdem geben manche andere Kategorien jetzt auch Hardware TPP.


----------



## Freakezoit (18. Dezember 2011)

Mhm alles schön und gut , nur wer da mal wieder Bevorteilt wurde Sagen die nicht ( Ist aber schön zu sehn....) Das thema ist ja zum teil bekannt in welche richtung HWbot arbeitet 
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht. Nur so viel das ganze erinnert mich an die Sache mit OPB


----------



## Turrican (18. Dezember 2011)

Super, ich hab über 2000 TPP verloren.


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

HI, Turrican war Sam schon immer vor Dir in der Teamwertung

lg Matti

PS: ja ja OPB wer das glaubt


----------



## Turrican (19. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, Turrican war Sam schon immer vor Dir in der Teamwertung
> 
> lg Matti
> 
> PS: ja ja OPB wer das glaubt


 Ja, bei der Team Contribution hat er nun mehr, er hat da kaum etwas verloren. Ich halt 2000+.

Waren die letzten Monate des harten Benchens wieder mal umsonst. Ist man eh schon gewöhnt.


----------



## blackbolt (19. Dezember 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> Ja, bei der Team Contribution hat er nun mehr, er hat da kaum etwas verloren. Ich halt 2000+.
> 
> Waren die letzten Monate des harten Benchens wieder mal umsonst. Ist man eh schon gewöhnt.


 
da sprichst du mir aus der seele karl bei mir sind knapp 500 tpp´s weg


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> Super, ich hab über 2000 TPP verloren.


 
Argh 2000 TPP ist halt echt hart 

Ich habe nur 400 verloren was jetzt nicht die Welt ist... Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sinds nur 20 TPP... Aber was haben die denn da an dem Algorithmus schon wieder gändert?


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

HI, kennt einer von euch ein extrem gutes gutes Sockel 775 Mainboard, dass auch gut mit 200 (800) FSB CPUs läuft. 
Bei meinen Asus EVO ist immer das gleiche ende bei 200 FSB CPUs. ( max 320 FSB ist ende, egal was ich einstelle, ob nun mit Kaskade bei -94 Grad oder Mach 2 GT bei -20 Grad) 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2011)

Hast schon mal ein ASUS Commando probiert?


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi, noch nie gehabt


----------



## blackbolt (19. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, kennt einer von euch ein extrem gutes gutes Sockel 775 Mainboard, dass auch gut mit 200 (800) FSB CPUs läuft.
> Bei meinen Asus EVO ist immer das gleiche ende bei 200 FSB CPUs. ( max 320 FSB ist ende, egal was ich einstelle, ob nun mit Kaskade bei -94 Grad oder Mach 2 GT bei -20 Grad)
> 
> lg Matti


 
z.b. Asus P5B Deluxe(mit oder ohne WiFi ist egal)
canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1783842
canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762215
problem ist, nur max1,7vcore und ein extremer vdropp

das Asus Commando hat den gleichen chipsatz und aufbau glaube aber das der vcore da um einiges höher geht
mfg


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch eins das ich nicht mehr brauche. Schick dir eine PN 
Edit: meins ist gemoddet für mehr vCore


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Mein Rampage Formula X48 macht auch gut FSB, meinen E2180 hab ich von 200 auf 450MHz FSB bekommen bei 1,45V NB 

Edit: Was kann ich von ner ungemoddeten 6600GT an Takt eigentlich erwarten? Standard ist 500/560 (DDR3).

Edit2: Ich benche gerade noch ne 6700XL, da hängen die Benches zwischendurch immer kurz, quasi wie Nachladeruckler, Scores kann man demnach natürlich vergessen. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi, die 6600 GT gehen schlecht, nicht mal 10 GHz CPU Power hilft da.  (aber es geht noch schlechter mit einer 8600 GT DDR2)

Das Asus EVO macht auch guten FSB nur halt nicht mit den 200 CPUs / bei 333 CPUs kann ich mit 620 FSB im Win booten  (NB 1.49)

lg Matti

PS gibt es bei HWbot keinen P4 D 945 ?


----------



## Turrican (19. Dezember 2011)

doch matti 
Pentium 4 'D' 945 overclocking

du brauchst einfach 945 reinschreiben, dann taucht er auf.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
die 66GT habe ich eben ausgelotet, ging von 500/560 so grob gesagt bis 620/650, noch ohne jegliche Mods. Da muss ich erst die Datasheets googeln, sind aber beides ISL Controller, sollte also nicht so schwierig sein nen Mod für die Karte zu entwickeln. Die GPU der 6700XL ging da ohne Mod deutlich schlechter (gerade mal von 525 auf 550MHz).

Meine 6700XL geht vom vRam ganz gut, von 525/550 auf 630/700, vGPU = 1,6V, vRam ist ungemoddet 

Bei den 8600GT DDR2 ist der vRam extrem wichtig, ansonsten kann man so ne Karte vergessen. Meine ging unter Luft bis +60% GPU (von irgendwie 500MHz auf 864MHz) und +64% Shader, wobei sich die Scores um etwa 5% gesteigert haben


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> doch matti
> Pentium 4 'D' 945 overclocking
> 
> du brauchst einfach 945 reinschreiben, dann taucht er auf.




HI, komisch vorhin hab ich ihn gesucht und er wurde mir nicht angezeigt, nur der Q9450 und die AMD Phenom II und X 

Masterchief: ich glaube bei den Karten ist es besser wenn du ein Mainboard verwendest, wo den PCIe Bus schön hoch treiben kannst. ( vllt mal versuchen) Ich hab noch eine ATi 1700 schaut aus wie eine 16?? 

lg Matti

PS wie mal das gleiche ende http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2156193


----------



## Freakezoit (19. Dezember 2011)

Jo matti wirf des olle board zum fenster raus


----------



## Matti OC (19. Dezember 2011)

NÖ, ich baue jetzt einen 950 ein  

in der HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 @ HWBOT habe ich grade den 945 eingetragen und hab Gobal einen Punkt dazu bekommen, obwohl ich nicht der beste bin.  wenn alle wo mit benchen dann bekommen wir schnell viele Punkte dazu


----------



## theLamer (20. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, kennt einer von euch ein extrem gutes gutes Sockel 775 Mainboard, dass auch gut mit 200 (800) FSB CPUs läuft.
> Bei meinen Asus EVO ist immer das gleiche ende bei 200 FSB CPUs. ( max 320 FSB ist ende, egal was ich einstelle, ob nun mit Kaskade bei -94 Grad oder Mach 2 GT bei -20 Grad)
> 
> lg Matti


 Asus P5E3 Premium? EDIT: Lol zufälligerweise auch 320 MHz Schluss.. vermutlich limitiert aber nicht das Board sondern der Gesamttakt der CPU


----------



## Matti OC (20. Dezember 2011)

Na wer weiß  könnte aber doch vllt am X48 Chip liegen.

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (21. Dezember 2011)

und damit hab ich dich wieder Alex

3.                                                                   2.750,50pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                Blackbolt                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   2.536,30                                                                   2.142,00 
                                                                                                                 4.                                                                   2.657,67pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                Freakezoit                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   2.273,30                                                                   3.843,70

mfg


----------



## Turrican (21. Dezember 2011)

jo, sag aber auch dazu warum. 

ich hab nun mal fast alle pcm04 ergbnisse des teams neuberechnet.


----------



## Matti OC (21. Dezember 2011)

ah, na dann mal danke 

geht das auch bei den 3D Eintragungen 

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Dezember 2011)

neu berechnen lassen kannst du deine Ergebnisse unter "My Account" ganz oben auf der HWBot Seite


----------



## Matti OC (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hab ich schon so oft gemacht aber danke für die info 
bei 1230 Eintragungen dauert das schon etwas lang 

Ich dachte eher das Karl als Mod. mal das ganze Team checkt, dann darf auch zu uns kommen  ins Team ( Spaß muss auch mal sein)

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade Probleme mit einer Quadro FX3400. Bei der Treiberinstallation wird immer der Bildschirm schwarz und links oben sieht man nur den weißen, blinkenden Strich. Habe schon mehrfach den Treiber komplett gelöscht und erneut versucht aber es will irgendwie nicht  Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi, vllt ist der Fat zum Treiber zu lang, Lösung gleich unter C entpacken.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (22. Dezember 2011)

Lippokratis schrieb:
			
		

> Damit fehlen auf PURE nur noch 120 Punkte.  Am besten morgen mal im Thread ansprechen, dass die Leute ihre PCMark04  Ergebnisse per Hand neu berechnen lassen sollen



vielleicht bekommen wir Pure ja noch
(Matti,Barisan,Rocco,UE50 usw) sind die PCMark04 noch nicht berechnet der Recalculate your submissions and archievements Knopf in My Account funktioniert nicht ihr müsst die Ergebnisse von Hand neu berechnen

mfg


----------



## Turrican (22. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> vielleicht bekommen wir Pure ja noch
> (Matti,Barisan,Rocco,UE50 usw) sind die PCMark04 noch nicht berechnet der Recalculate your submissions and archievements Knopf in My Account funktioniert nicht ihr müsst die Ergebnisse von Hand neu berechnen
> 
> mfg


ja deshalb habe ich das bei allen deinen manuell gemacht. 

bei mir selbst hat das ewig gedauert. hab aber über 1000 punkte contribution dazu bekommen.


----------



## blackbolt (22. Dezember 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> ja deshalb habe ich das bei allen deinen manuell gemacht.
> 
> bei mir selbst hat das ewig gedauert. hab aber über 1000 punkte contribution dazu bekommen.


 
dafür danke ich dir

1000 Points ist mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> vielleicht bekommen wir Pure ja noch
> (Matti,Barisan,Rocco,UE50 usw) sind die PCMark04 noch nicht berechnet der Recalculate your submissions and archievements Knopf in My Account funktioniert nicht ihr müsst die Ergebnisse von Hand neu berechnen
> 
> mfg



Hi, wie machst du das von Hand neu berechnen
lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (22. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wie machst du das von Hand neu berechnen
> lg Matti


 ergebniss öffnen und dann auf der rechten seite recalcuate drücken


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2011)

HI, ah gut, bei den meisten ging das auch nur bei den hier nicht: Matti OC`s PCMark 2004 score: 16475 marks with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)

und was mach ich damit


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, wie die neue HD7970 auf Kälte skaliert, und ob damit die aktuellen Single-GPU Rekorde (GTX580@1,6GHz etc.) gebrochen werden können 

Viele Tests haben ergeben, dass die Karte 1,125GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung mit dem Referenzkühler schafft (z.B. CB), und das auch nur, weil das CCC weder eine höhere Spannung noch höhere Taktraten zulässt.


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, vllt ist der Fat zum Treiber zu lang, Lösung gleich unter C entpacken.
> 
> lg



Also du meinst den Treiber von der entsprechenden Partition (c) gleich installieren und nicht z.B. vom USB Stick aus? Falls ja hilft das auch nicht :/

Mitten während der installation wird der Bildschirm ja immer schwarz und dann gehts zurück ins Windows. Aber irgendwie nicht bei den Karten. Ich habe zwei davon und bei beiden das gleiche Problem. Bezweifle aber, dass beide einen Defekt haben... Muss also ein Software-Problem sein


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi, oder versuch mal nur aus dem Treiber die NV4_disp zu installieren (rechter Maus klick).vllt hilft das 

lg


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Okay probiere ich mal schnell. Mit der 6800 Ultra habe ich übrigens das gleiche Problem  Scheint wohl irgendwie an der 6er Serie zu liegen.

edit: der 169.21er Treiber muss doch funktionieren?

edit2: gleiches Problem mit der Quadro FX 1300... Neuere Karten laufen aber problemlos.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2011)

Das selbe problem habe ich auch mit paar Geforce 6/7 Karten, kanns mir ebenfalls nicht erklären Und ich dachte schon, die sind defekt


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Okay dann bin ich wenigstens nicht allein  Aber dafür muss es doch eine Lösung geben... Dachte auch Anfangs meine Karte wäre defekt aber bei 6 Karten glaub ich das jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Dezember 2011)

Gerade ne Ladung Delta-Lüfer bekommen, die Dinger machen mir Angst... Die kann man nicht auf den Tisch stellen, die Pusten sich selber weg... 
Ein 60mm Lüfter mit einem Stromverbrauch von über 20W


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

@ Moose: welchen Treiber hast du verwendet? Verschiedene oder auch den 169.21?


----------



## Turrican (22. Dezember 2011)

das problem hatte ich auch schon. einige pre gf7 karten haben probleme mit sb systemen, keine ahnung wieso.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2011)

nicht nur die beiden, so glaub 10 stück, 169xx, 170xx, 180xx und auch aktuellste, aber immer das gleiche, genau wie bei dir


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Turrican schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich auch schon. einige pre gf7 karten haben probleme mit sb systemen, keine ahnung wieso.


 
Ärgerlich  Also eine Lösung hast du auch nicht gefunden?

Komisch ist aber, dass es trotzdem einige Ergebnisse mit den gleichen Karten + z.B. 2600K gibt. Oder liegts dann am MB?


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht haben manche karten probleme und manche nicht, kann doch sein


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2011)

Wieso müssen meine ALLE das Problem haben?


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2011)

wenns dich tröstet, habe auch paar davon


----------



## Alriin (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Bin wieder da. Vorerst nur als Mitleser und -Schreiber, aber hoffentlich kann ich auch bald wieder ein paar Scores liefern!


----------



## Matti OC (22. Dezember 2011)

HI, Alriin willkommen zurück 

Jungs, am Mainboard kann es nicht liegen, ich hab doch auch ein Asus, da laufen alle Grakas drauf.

lg


----------



## blackbolt (23. Dezember 2011)

*Team Pure ist Geschichte**

Pure:                              Total points:*                 40.293,27                 (PP + UP/10)*

PC Games Hardware: Total points:*                 40.481,63                 (PP + UP/10)

der UCBench2011 zählt jetzt auch TPP´s

die UCBench2011 TPP´s sind noch nicht berechnet der Recalculate your submissions and archievements Knopf in My Account funktioniert nicht ihr müsst die Ergebnisse von Hand neu berechnen also Ergebniss öffnen und dann auf der rechten Seite recalcuate drücken
waren bei mir etwa 200 TPP`s mehr
3.                                                                   2.954,65pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                Blackbolt                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   2.740,40                                                                   2.142,50                     

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Dezember 2011)

Sauber.
Kann man aber bis jetzt nur sehen wenn man das Team aufruft, in der Tabelle ist Pure noch vor uns.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *Team Pure ist Geschichte**
> 
> Pure:                              Total points:*                 40.293,27                 (PP + UP/10)*
> 
> ...


 
gleich mal gemacht und gab nochmal 70 Teampunkte. jetzt sind es nur noch knappe 5000 Punkte bis Platz 2 in der Teamwertung


----------



## Turrican (23. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ärgerlich  Also eine Lösung hast du auch nicht gefunden?
> 
> Komisch ist aber, dass es trotzdem einige Ergebnisse mit den gleichen Karten + z.B. 2600K gibt. Oder liegts dann am MB?


 leider noch nicht, deshalb "musste" ich die ganzen karten mit dem guten alten s775 testen.
es soll auch mit x58 boards schon bei manchen karten solche probleme gegeben haben.
auf meinem ga-p67-ud4 habe ich es bis jetzt trotz zig treiber usw. nicht geschafft die karten zum laufen zu bringen. ich hab genau dasselbe problem, dass du im hwbot-thread geschildert hast.

edit:


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sauber.
> Kann man aber bis jetzt nur sehen wenn man das Team aufruft, in der Tabelle ist Pure noch vor uns.


 die tabellen auf der hauptseite aktualisieren sich nur alle paar stunden (~8std.).
am besten immer das jeweilige profil (gilt für team, country oder user) aufrufen, das sollte immer aktuell sein.


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2011)

Okay schade  Zumindest meine 2x 6800 Ultra liefen noch auf meinem X58 Classified. Aber beim P67 wills nicht mehr.

*Gratulation an alle zum dritten Platz *


----------



## Turrican (24. Dezember 2011)

hey leute

nachdem massman etwas in die mangel genommen wurde () gibt es nun auch tpp für pcmark vantage, memory clock und reference clock.

viel spaß beim neuberechnen. 

@stefan
die kategorien in denen du und ich sind sind natürlich schon neuberechnet.


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2011)

*Ich wünsche allen PC Games Hardware Xtreme Members ein schönes Fest*

*und natürlich auch allen anderen HWBot Mitgliedern*

*mfg euer Blackbolt*


----------



## Alriin (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten  Habe mich schon selbst mit 50KG Dice beschenkt


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe mich schon selbst mit 50KG Dice beschenkt


 
Der Captian ist aber wieder im Benchfieber 
Erst die Hammer LN2-Session und dann nochmal Dice...Nice

Auch von mir schöne Feiertage

Grüße


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2011)

Allen eine Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Jogibär (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest an Euch. Lasst Euch schön beschenken, vor allem Hardware.


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenso ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr! 


PS: Wie sieht's bei euch mit der vierten Stage des Country Cups aus? Hat jemand noch einen S1156 zu Hause, oder einen BD?


----------



## Turrican (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachtan alle.


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest euch allen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. Dezember 2011)

Allen ein frohes fest  mein Geschenk kam um 11uhr mit der Post 2x 3930k


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute endlich meinen 2600K wiederbekommen, passt auch ganz gut. Die CPU wird übrigens jetzt zum Verkauf stehen. Will die zufällig hier jemand haben? 5540 Vantage 4C/8T mit entsprechender Spannung und Kühlung.


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade am benchen mit einer 9600 GSO und habe massive Performance Probleme in allen Benchmarks. Mir kommts so vor als würde die Karte irgendwie im 2D Modus festhängen oder so  Habe auch schon das Windows neu aufgesetzt und einige Treiber durchprobiert aber überall das gleiche Problem. Direkt nach der Neuinstallation von Windows hat die Performance im Aquamark für einen Run gepasst (Stock: 260K). Anschließend wieder nur etwa 150K  Woran könnte das liegen?

edit: Das Problem trat auf nachdem ich den Riva Tuner installiert habe. Außer OC und LOD habe ich dort aber nichts verändert...

edit2: Scheint aber ein Karten-spezifisches Problem zu sein, da es mit anderen problemlos läuft.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2011)

Roman, du bist nicht allein

Meine SSD,s bekomme ich nicht im Read 0 ans laufen


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2011)

Legt den Rechner beiseite und geht zu jemanden den ihr mögt.


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

Georg wir nutzen eben die Zeit 

Ich mag meinen Rechner und da geh ich jetzt hin  Freundin hat erst später Zeit also geh ich benchen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe was gefunden was mich mag ...........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




frohe und besinnliche weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ersten mag ich mich am Liebsten da ich mit mir keinen Krach bekomme meine Weiber (Tochter und Frau) sitzen vor ihren Geschenken und an der Glotze und ich am PC mit Wodka und versuche zu benchen und nutze die Zeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


frohe Feiertage

True wo hast du das her?


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

Whahahah  Da vermiss ich gerade irgendwie die EOS


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

Roman ich hau dich wenn wir kommendes Jahr keine EOS zusammen bekommen 

das muß sein 

alleine aus dem Grund das wir alle mal wieder zusammen kommmen


----------



## Turrican (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich brauch auch wieder nen Grund 700km weit zu fahren


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

ich gehe Meilen für Ln 2


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist ja schon fest geplant für nächstes Jahr  Steht nur noch nicht fest wann genau 

@ Karl: Ein Haufen Verrückte muss als Grund ausreichen


----------



## RoccoESA (24. Dezember 2011)

auch wennz schon ziemlich spät ist : frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

was heißt da spät ?

die Nacht gehört uns


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> was heißt da spät ?
> 
> die Nacht gehört uns


 
genau bin auch noch am start 
bin gerade die kokü wieder auf sockel 478 am umbauen und nee neu agp graka hab ich auch nee 7950 gt

gogogo


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich nib nicht mehr in der lageirgentwas aufzubaun 


hehhe


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich nib nicht mehr in der lageirgentwas aufzubaun
> 
> 
> hehhe



Finger weg von den Rechnern für heute   So wie du schreibst machst du auch 2,1 vCore statt 1,2 




blackbolt schrieb:


> genau bin auch noch am start
> bin gerade die kokü wieder auf sockel 478 am umbauen und nee neu agp graka hab ich auch nee 7950 gt
> 
> gogogo


 
Isoliere gerade eine 8800GT  Bin auch noch dabei


----------



## Berserker (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch auch allen vom PCGHX Team ein paar schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jungs packt ihr die Gescheke aus oder wo seit ihr.


----------



## Freakezoit (25. Dezember 2011)

So noch Frohe Weinachten Nachträglich von mir an alle 

Freakezoit`s PCMark 2004 score: 20406 marks with a Core i7 2600K

Damit es nicht langweilig wird


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

Den rest benche ich noch mal mit einem anderen Treiber... Habe erst beim 01er gemerkt, dass es der falsche ist 


[hwbot=2234411]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Alriin (26. Dezember 2011)

Auf die 446 Marks ist es dir angekommen? 

Neee... super Score!


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

Habs wirklich probiert aber die 400k wollten irgendwie nicht  Vielleicht ja nachher mit einem anderen Treiber


----------



## fuzz3l (26. Dezember 2011)

1:8 Ram geht keinen Meter?
Auch mal 1,15v vTT und 1,85v vDimm probiert?

Dann hätteste nämlich die 400k...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Matti OC (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hast du es per alten Art bei HWbot hochgeladen 
und sollte die CPU Score nicht etwas hör sein bei den Takt  (liegt bestimmt an der Speicherbandbreite)

brauchst du ein Paar Speicher die 1100 MHz auf Asus laufen ( Cl 7 9 7 24) 
Matti OC`s SuperPi 32m score: 5min 55sec 609ms with a Core i5 2500K

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> 1:8 Ram geht keinen Meter?
> Auch mal 1,15v vTT und 1,85v vDimm probiert?
> 
> Dann hätteste nämlich die 400k...
> ...


 


Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, hast du es per alten Art bei HWbot hochgeladen
> und sollte die CPU Score nicht etwas hör sein bei den Takt  (liegt bestimmt an der Speicherbandbreite)
> 
> brauchst du ein Paar Speicher die 1100 MHz auf Asus laufen ( Cl 7 9 7 24)
> ...



Das liegt am Kit. Die CPU hat bei Vaykir locker mit dem 1:8 Teiler gearbeitet aber mit den Domis keine Chance nicht mal mit CL9. Habe schon sämtliche BIOS Versionen durch und auch Spannungen aber das will einfach nicht. Habe mir aber schon ein besseres Kit bestellt  Sollte im Laufe der Woche ankommen 

Habe gerade noch Ergebnisse vom letzten Monat auf meinem USB Stick gefunden  Gleich mal hochgeladen. Wie konnt ich das nur verpennen  Performance war recht schlecht deshalb hatte ich es nicht hochgeladen aber da ich jetzt kein LN2 mehr habe... Punkte sind Punkte.

[hwbot=2234488]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2234489]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2234490]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi, sicher das die auch dann mit Teiler 1 zu 8 laufen auf Asus

lg


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist ein gebrauchtes Kit und schon vorgetestet. Da kann ich wenigstens sicher sein. Wenns dann trotzdem nicht läuft liegts an der CPU... Ist ein Kingston HyperX Kit 1866 CL9


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2011)

haste schonmal die Slots und die Reihnfolge der Module geändert?

Ist bei meinen Dominatoren auch so, dass die nur in einem Steck-Setting weit über 1100 MHz machen.
Sonst kacken die auch nach 986 Mhz ab.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

Werde ich mal probieren. Glaube nicht, dass ich jede Kombination mit allen 3 Riegeln durch habe.

So und die restlichen Ergebnisse der 8800GT von heute 


edit: Wie zwinge ich eine Karte dazu im 3D Modus zu bleiben und den 2D Modus zu deaktivieren?



[hwbot=2234517]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2234514]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2234515]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Dezember 2011)

Das sind wirklich sehr schöne Ergebnisse Capitano 

Ich hoffe, dass ich am 5 januar irgendwie mithalten kann, auch wenn meine CPU nur 5,54 GHz macht.
Villt habe ich ja ne gute Karte erwischt 

Grüße


----------



## Freakezoit (26. Dezember 2011)

Via Bios Roman zwingt man ne Karte nur im 3D modus zu bleiben , mitm Riva gibt es auch die möglichkeit aber die ist etwas buggy mal geht es mal nicht. Von daher immer Bios Bearbeiten


----------



## blackbolt (26. Dezember 2011)

tolle ergebnisse roman
und nen ganzen haufen an punkte 1A


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Dezember 2011)

So ab jetzt wird um 3.00 uhr nachts zurückgeschlagen 

Freakezoit`s Aquamark score: 412435 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 192SP

Freakezoit`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 118499 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 192SP 

Den rest mach ich dann heute 
Und danach nehm ich mir die anderen karten Vor. (Die zeit der Gnade ist vorbei , jetzt werden Punkte gemacht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste)


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Performance kann sich echt sehen lassen  Welche Karten stehen noch an?


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Dezember 2011)

Joa vorallem mit Single Channel , na ne 3850 512MB , 8800gs und 4890 (die aber wohl nur unter wasser , Zwecks der Spawa kühlung) Die kühlung war bei der 280GTX auch kein thema


----------



## crazzzy85 (27. Dezember 2011)

@freakezoit wenn du bei der cpu cpu pll auf 1.725 V stellst müsstest du die 559x benchbar bekommen aber schöne ergebnisse gruß

@ der8auer habe gerade mal dein GPU Pot auf meiner Matrix mal sehen was so geht


----------



## blackbolt (28. Dezember 2011)

so bin auch wieder am start
war mal einen kleinen test von meinem neuen sockelkit und iso
5. wPrime 32m 55sec 656ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            4134 MHz Pentium 4 3.0 GHz Northwood                                                                                                                      SS                                                                                                                     0                                                                                                                              0                                                                                                             6,7                                             
3. wPrime 1024m 1793sec 0ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            4108 MHz Pentium 4 3.0 GHz Northwood                                                                                                                      SS                                                                                                                     0                                                                                                                              0                                                                                                             5

muss noch 15 S478 cpus durchbekommen bevor ich mir die sandy anfang nächsten monat kaufe dann werde ich sowieso mal nee zeit lang nur grakas benchen

da hab ich nämlich noch nee ganze menge nachzuholen mit meinen lächerlichen                 283 graka hwpoints (CPU 1822 hwpoints )
mfg


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade noch etwas mit einer 8800 Ultra gespielt. Den AM3 muss ich morgen noch mal machen, da ich den Screenshot leider versaut habe 

[hwbot=2235570]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2235571]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2235572]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2235573]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2011)

wow schaut euch mal die neuen amd grakas an was ein hammer
phil`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 2718.74 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970

da kann nvidia einpacken


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi, in der Graka Welt hat sich auch lange nichts was getan.

Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wow schaut euch mal die neuen amd grakas an was ein hammer
> phil`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 2718.74 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970
> 
> da kann nvidia einpacken


 
Die ATi ist ja auch ein Jahr jünger . Warte die Nvidia vom Jahrgang 2012 ab, dann geht wieder alles anders herum. Aber sicherlich eine sehr schnelle Karte und bringt etwas Schwung in die Rankings.


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja die HD7970 hats schon in sich. Aber Nvidia wird sicher auch entsprechend nachlegen.

8800 Ultra AM3 nachgeholt 

[hwbot=2235685]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2011)

so und mit den Ergebnissen von heute bin ich

in den Top 50 Hardware Masters

Hardware Masters:                                                                                                                                                                                               #50 out of 18821                                                                                             

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

Sylvester ist erst übermorgen und ihr brennt schon heute ein Feuerwerk ab.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

Na da sind aber Glückwünsche angebracht!
Glückwunsch, und guten Rutsch in die Top25


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2011)

@Blackbolt, da fehlen dir ja nur noch 600P bis du mich hast

Mein Silvester ist erst Mitte Januar, dann kommt etwas neues ins Haus. Es wird jedoch kein Hamster oder Wellensittig sein


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig das es dann bildlich gesehen bei dir keinen Jahreswechsel gibt?


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2011)

So ungefähr.


----------



## Freakezoit (29. Dezember 2011)

Roman , versuch mal bei der 8800 ultra nen 197er treiber im am3 sollte noch ein paar tausend punkte bringen 

Ich hab leider grad keinen Nerv zu benchen - Hund ist in der Tierklinik 

Wissen und Infos - Rund um den Hund 

Echt böse gestern notarzt und denn ab in die klinik mit dem. Und gleich erstmal 300€ und tschüss


----------



## Matti OC (29. Dezember 2011)

ach Brauni die arme Sau, du hast ja schon alles mit deinen Hund durch 

gute Besserung, Brauni


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2011)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wow schaut euch mal die neuen amd grakas an was ein hammer
> phil`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 2718.74 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970
> 
> da kann nvidia einpacken


 Aaaaach du Schei*e Oo Die werden ja tatsächlich unangespitzt in den Boden gestampft 
Wochenlanges selektieren, isolieren, LN2 besorgen usw. usf. und der geht in den Laden, besorgt sich ne 7970, schnallt die drauf und bricht den Weltrekord.^^ Sehr geile Performance (obwohl man natürlich die deaktivierte Tessellation mit einberechnen sollte). Und ja: Natürlich wird Nvidia gehörig nachlegen (müssen). Aber trotzdem kann man das als wirklich gelungenen Einstand für die AMD Karte werten 

Was da wohl unter LN2 geht, da schlägt das Overclockerherz aber wirklich höher^^


Edit: Da hats einer getan xD
http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1578_upd...17001980_mhz_15k_3dm11_55k_vantage_single_gpu


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Edit: Da hats einer getan xD
> Update%21+HD7970+destroys+at+1700%2F1980+MHz%3A+15K+3DM11%2C+55K+Vantage+Single+GPU


 
der hammer was eine Power nur die Gpixel find ich etwas wenig


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Roman , versuch mal bei der 8800 ultra nen 197er treiber im am3 sollte noch ein paar tausend punkte bringen
> 
> Ich hab leider grad keinen Nerv zu benchen - Hund ist in der Tierklinik
> 
> ...


 
Danke werde ich probieren 

Oh nee der arme Hund  Sowas is echt ********. Hoff dass alles wieder wird 

@ blackbolt: Gratulation zur Top50! Ich habe heute auch passend die Top 100 erreicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (30. Dezember 2011)

So habe mal den Gpu Pot eingeweiht 

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark06 score: 41932 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark05 score: 52206 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark03 score: 159624 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 124820 marks with a GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Matti OC (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, fette Punkte  mit meine CPU gewinne ich keinen Blumentopf 

lg Matti


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Dezember 2011)

Hat bei euch nicht noch jemand ein P55, X58, X79 oder Llano Setup, jedenfalls irgendwas wo der RAM schneller als 1000MHz läuft? Das wäre echt super für die vierte Stage des CC.


----------



## Freakezoit (30. Dezember 2011)

Ne leider kein vollständiges setup 

Freakezoit`s 3DMark06 score: 26843 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 192SP

Freakezoit`s 3DMark05 score: 41076 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 192SP

Freakezoit`s 3DMark03 score: 76155 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 192SP

Diesmal lag der kopf auch besser auf , dafür hat Heaven gezickt (ließ sich nicht starten unter Win7 , Xp blieb er nach knapp 68sec stehn - Danke Pieter für diesen Dämlichen und nicht funktionierenden Wrapper  ) Und Vantage war auch so ne nummer für sich ganz normal gestartet aber anstatt was zu sehn hat der sich immer mitm Schwarzen bild verabschiedet selbst im Default lief der nicht . 

PS: Roman der 3DM03 run tat mir garnicht leid 

Dem Hund geht es schon besser , der kann schon stehn und auch ordentlich fressen , das ging vorher garnicht (weder das eine noch das andere). 
Seinen Kopf hällt er noch etwas schief aber des schlimmste ist hoffentlich überstanden .
Wenn alles gut geht kommt der heute nachhause und wird dann zuhause weiter gesundgepflegt . Das werd ich aber alles erst am späten nachmittag genau wissen. Löhnen muss ich eh noch einiges , Hoffentlich net alzu viel


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> PS: Roman der 3DM03 run tat mir garnicht leid


 
pfff na warte den hol ich mir zurück 

Schöne Scores


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hat bei euch nicht noch jemand ein P55, X58, X79 oder Llano Setup, jedenfalls irgendwas wo der RAM schneller als 1000MHz läuft? Das wäre echt super für die vierte Stage des CC.


 
Done 

[hwbot=2236246]submission[/hwbot]

MFG


----------



## crazzzy85 (30. Dezember 2011)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Hat bei euch nicht noch jemand ein P55, X58, X79 oder Llano Setup, jedenfalls irgendwas wo der RAM schneller als 1000MHz läuft? Das wäre echt super für die vierte Stage des CC.




Crazzzy85`s Memory Clock score: 1214.4 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM

Ist einfach nicht gerade der beste IMC leider


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Dezember 2011)

Der blöde neue Aqua-Wrapper stresst ja total 
Will gerade mein Dice-OS aufsetzen, nur der Wapper geht nicht zu instalieren!

Ich bekomme immer den Fehler (zweites Bild)

Dann habe ich einen 2 Benutzer eingerichtet und da lässt es sich zwar instalieren, aber der Wrapper macht beim Starten einen Fehler (erstes Bild)

Wie bekomme ich das nun hin?????

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hast du NetFramework 4.0 drauf, ohne läuft nichts.
lg


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2011)

Wichtig:

- Microsoft Net Framework 4.0 muss installiert sein: Detail Seite Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (eigenständiger Installer)
- Neuen Aquamnark inkl. Wrapper downloaden und installieren: http://91.121.148.119/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT-aquamark3-1.0-Setup.exe
- 64-Bit Patch installieren bzw. einfügen (exe + dll)
- HWBot Aquamark ausführen
- "START BENCHMARK" (aquamark öffnet sich, dann wie gewohnt von hand den  Aquamark starten. Hier kann es sein, dass du erst die aquamark.exe  suchen und auswählen musst. Aber nur beim ersten Mal)
- Nach dem Run den Aquamark schließen. Du solltest nun das Ergebnis im HWBot Wrapper sehen
- Gewohnt CPU-Z und GPU-Z öffnen und für den Screenshot platzieren
- "CLICK TO MAKE SCREENSHOT" (screenshot wird erstellt welcher später in der Ergebnisdatei automatisch eingebunden wird)
- "SAVE RESULT" (Ergebnis speichern als z.B. result.hwbot oder ergebnis15.hwbot oder aquamark_gtx260.hwbot)
- Hochladen bei hwbot


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Done
> 
> MFG


 


crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Crazzzy85`s Memory Clock score: 1214.4 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
> 
> Ist einfach nicht gerade der beste IMC leider



Sieht doch gut aus, am Ende steht immerhin ein Schnitt von 1222MHz und ein 9ter Platz. Nicht schlecht dafür dass wir alle ohne LN2 und recht kurzfristig getestet haben. 

Ich wünsche euch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Professor Frink (31. Dezember 2011)

So, Rampage IV Extreme bestellt 
Ich muss wahnsinnig sein, aber es ist nunmal ein geiles Stück Technik, jetzt bin ich armer Schüler wieder nen halbes Jahr pleite ^^
Hoffen wir dass es sich lohnt


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2011)

HD6990 mit Wakü für 450€...? Ich war selten so unentschlossen... 

@Frink: Und die CPU gibts dann nächstes Weihnachten?


----------



## Professor Frink (31. Dezember 2011)

Die CPU gibts sobald sie für 550€ verfügbar ist. Hab das Board nur jetztschon gekauft weil der Preis bei Mindfactory grad echt gut war.
(mit BF3 5€ günstiger als ohne ^^)


----------



## Icke&Er (31. Dezember 2011)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, hast du NetFramework 4.0 drauf, ohne läuft nichts.
> lg


 
Dazu muss ich ja erst auf SP3 upgraden oder?
Damit verbuge ich mit den Updates aber alles oder?

*EDIT: So habe den Fehler gefunden:*

*Es ist mein Benutzername gewesen. Das & bei Icke&Er kann er nicht verarbeiten. Auf meinem zweiten Benutzer "bencher" geht es plötzlich.*
*Villt kann das einer mal den MODs im Bot mitteilen.*

MFG


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2011)

Interessant  Zum Glück funktionierts ja jetzt 

Habe es im Bot mitgeteilt.


----------



## RoccoESA (31. Dezember 2011)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dm032bqw0.jpgich kann's haltt doch nicht so ganz lassen und hab mal geschaut, was mei neues Setup (LuKü - im Case) "bringt"

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16350436
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3775513
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2451211
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2452112
RoccoESA`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 1658.72 DX11 Marks with a GeForce GTX 570
RoccoESA`s Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) score: 3721.16 DX9 Marks with a GeForce GTX 570

... erwartungsgemäß ist natürlich der "Zuwachs" bei aktuellen Anwendungen (DX10/DX11) am höchsten. 
(Alles ohne Tweaks oder "Feintuning - eben einfach mal "draufgehalten")

Aber viel wichtiger ist : *ich wünsch' euch allen einen "guten Rutsch" und nur das Beste für ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2012* !
http://www.abload.de/thumb/heavenejiqle.jpg


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2011)

Vom Benchfieber kommt man eben nie ganz weg  So solls sein 

Teste gerade alle Kombinationen meiner Dominator GT 2000 CL7 auf meinem Maximus IV Extreme durch. Einzeln laufen alle Riegel problemlos mit dem 1:8er Teiler. Habe jeden auf 1120 MHz getestet. 
DualChannel läufts aber nicht so rund  Aber habe noch ein paar Kombinationen vor mir 

 *Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch*


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Dezember 2011)

Jep, kommt alle gut rüber.


----------



## Freakezoit (31. Dezember 2011)

Dann bench halt mit single channel Roman , mach ich ja zurzeit genauso


----------



## crazzzy85 (31. Dezember 2011)

guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## blackbolt (31. Dezember 2011)

auf in ein neues Benchjahr
Guten Rutsch


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch, lasst krachen, aber übertreibts nicht!


----------



## Barisan (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch und ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## der8auer (31. Dezember 2011)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Dann bench halt mit single channel Roman , mach ich ja zurzeit genauso


 
Niemals 

Okay das verstehe wer will... Ich habe jetzt geschätzte 10 Kombinationen durchprobiert und dann kam das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2200 7-7-7-19 2T @ 1,75V 

Keine Ahnung warum der Rest nicht will aber so geht es auf einmal. Bei manchen Kombinationen startete das System nicht mal mit dem 1:8er Teiler. Endlich läufts  Nun kann ich beruhigt feiern gehen


----------



## Turrican (31. Dezember 2011)

guten rutsch an alle


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke an alle die dem Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware 2011 die Treue gehalten oder sich einfach nur freundschaftlich an den Diskussionen in diesem Thread beteiligt haben!


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch an alle.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Januar 2012)

da sind wir doch noch 2ter geworden im HWBOT OC Challenge December 
1Overclock.net                                                                                       59 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2PC Games Hardware                                                                                       31 pts
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          3Klan-Oc                                                                                       27 pts
gratulation
frage???
warum bekomme ich die 10points nicht für die stage5 gewinn gutgeschrieben????


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2012)

Hi, all, gesundes neues 

weil du nur CP dazu bekommst ( dabei sein ist alles, man muss nicht mal in der Wertung kommen, dass hatte ich aber schon mal zuvor geschrieben - würde jeder im Team mit machen gibt es viele CP fürs´Team dazu)

Hier deine Punkte:
HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 - Wprime 32M: Smithfield & Presler 	26sec 787ms 		 Pentium 4 'D' 925 	 SS 	 1pts 	 
 HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 - Wprime 32M: Conroe 	17sec 937ms 		 Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) 	 SS 	 1pts 		
 HWBOT OC Challenge December 2011 - Wprime 32M: Kentsfield 	9sec 688ms 		 Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) 	 SS 	 1pts


lg Matti

PS: ich hab grade mal bei mir geschaut, komisch bei mir fehlen CP Punkte / wprime mit den 8600 steht nicht mal bei mir drin / und der lange wprime mit den 980 auch nicht.


----------



## Barisan (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Matti altes Haus,

gut reingerutscht?

LG


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum der Rest nicht will aber so geht es auf einmal. Bei manchen Kombinationen startete das System nicht mal mit dem 1:8er Teiler. Endlich läufts


 
Ist bei meinen Dominatoren nicht anders 

PS: Hoffe ihr seit alle gut reingerutscht


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr.



blackbolt schrieb:


> warum bekomme ich die 10points nicht für die stage5 gewinn gutgeschrieben????



Die 10 Punkte für einen Stage Sieg sind für die die Bestimmung des  Sieger der Challenge wichtig. Du bekommst nur einen CP wenn du ein  Ergebnis hoch lädst.(Level 1 Competition) Normal soll es auch Punkte fürs Team geben für  Platzierungen in der Challenge und den Stages. Ich weiß aber nicht wie  viel CP wir im Dezember noch hatten und ob etwas dazu gekommen ist. Laut  Massman werden aberCP für Team noch nicht berechnet



Matti OC schrieb:


> PS: ich hab grade mal bei mir geschaut, komisch bei mir fehlen CP Punkte / wprime mit den 8600 steht nicht mal bei mir drin / und der lange wprime mit den 980 auch nicht.


 es zählen immer nur die besten Ergebnisse. Also wenn du schon mal einen wprime Run mit den E8600 oder X980 gemacht hast, der besser war als der für die Competition, dann bekommst du leider keine CP. Weiß nicht ob das so gewollt ist oder ein Bug ist.


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ist bei meinen Dominatoren nicht anders
> 
> PS: Hoffe ihr seit alle gut reingerutscht


 
Deshalb bin ich deinem Rat gefolgt und habe alles durchprobiert  Danke 

Frohes neues euch allen


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2012)

HI, beim 8600 war es das beste Ergebnis, 
Matti OC`s wPrime 32m score: 13sec 148ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) 

beim 980 war es für den HWBOT Country Cup 2011, leider hatte da kaum einer den 1024 wPrime mit gemacht, aus  -de grade mal:
Blackbolt /TheJudger und ich (schnell mal unter Luft, mit gespielt) 

lg Matti

PS: Barisan, yo klar


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2012)

So guten Morgen Jungs 
Hab ne Frage, und zwar gibt es ja bei so ziemlich allen MBs des Sockels 1165 den Teiler für 2400MHz Ram. Aber selbst wenn der Ram das mitmachen würde, funktioniert der überhaupt? Scheint mir nämlich nicht so.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, beim 8600 war es das beste Ergebnis,
> Matti OC`s wPrime 32m score: 13sec 148ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)
> 
> beim 980 war es für den HWBOT Country Cup 2011, leider hatte da kaum einer den 1024 wPrime mit gemacht, aus  -de grade mal:
> ...


 
Ja jetzt sehe ich das auch. HWbot war recht langsam als ich geguckt hatte. Warum es da keine Punkte gibt, frag mich nicht. Scheint noch sehr verbuggt zu sein mit den CP.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2012)

HI, ich glaube das war beim Sockel 1366 auch so / da gab es einen hohen Ram Teiler, dieser war aber nur ES CPUs möglich zu fahren.

lg

edit: Lippokratis, bist du dir sicher das dass Team keine Punkte dazu bekommt, mit war so als ob immer das Team die Punkte dazu bekommt.

Testen bei der nächsten CP Vergabe


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Januar 2012)

Ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich allen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2012)

@Matti
ja das Teeam bekommt glaube ich die CP von den User dazu, aber es gibt noch keine reinen Team CP. Normal bekommt ja der Sieger einer Challenge zwischen Teams auch Punkte - siehe Unterpunkt 3.2.4. HWBoints. So ähnlich wie bei dir, du hast ja auch mal CP für Platzierungen bekommen, allerdings bei einer Competition zwischen User. 
man muss wirklich mal gucken Anfang Februar was an Punkten dazu gekommen ist


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2012)

Hi, was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist: 
Points earned
League points:  706,7  in Overclockers League 

Total Points: 715,7 points in total,  warum weichen diese Punkte ab von den oberen Wert 

lg


----------



## WhiteLion (1. Januar 2012)

In der neuen Rev. sind immer noch Bugs drin


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist:
> Points earned
> League points:  706,7  in Overclockers League
> 
> ...


 

War bei mir auch schon ein paar mal so. Warte ein paar Stunden dann sollte es wieder passen


----------



## Matti OC (1. Januar 2012)

mh, ein paar stunden ist gut, dass ist seit tagen so -ca. 168 Stunden +++

Matti OC`s wPrime 32m score: 55sec 84ms with a Pentium 4 670 , auch komisch, steht als Dual drin, lässt sich aber auch durch -edit- nicht verändern 

noch was von heute 1.1.2012 : 
Your Aquamark submission with a Radeon HD 3870 changed from hardware rank 6 to 7.

link wäre: Matti OC`s Aquamark score: 368238 marks with a Radeon HD 3870

ok Platz 7 / nur hat keiner vor mir was hochgeladen, dass sind alles alte score 

lg Matti


----------



## Turrican (2. Januar 2012)

@matti
schau nochmal genau auf das datum, bei der hd3870 hat der riska einen score hochgeladen.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2012)

sorry ich bin doch nicht von gestern, vorhin stand davon noch nichts drin, dass waren alles alte bench Eintragungen @ Bilder usw. 
wäre mir doch gleich aufgefallen.

lg

edit: schau hier Submitted: Aquamark - 381884 marks - 2x Radeon HD 3870 
2 hours ago Received 9.24 hardware points for the Aquamark Radeon HD 3870 submission. (show all) 
2 hours ago Aquamark submission with a Radeon HD 3870 received hardware,

alles klar  jetzt ist es 3.23 Uhr, vor 2 Stunden war es 1.23 / aber um 22.24 stand es bei mir schon drin, sehr sehr komisch


----------



## Freakezoit (2. Januar 2012)

So Hund ist wieder zuhause 

Es geht ihm dem umständen nach ganz gut , Laufen geht geradeaus so lala , Hat halt noch probleme. Drehungen gehn im moment eher mehr schlecht als recht , dauert halt alles noch etwas.
Treppe hoch (zuhause) ging ihm garnicht schnell genug. Kopf ist aber nach rechts noch schief (haltung) , da wird man abwarten müssen ob es weggeht oder ob des so bleibt , Einschränken wird es ihn aber nicht.

Jetzt ist erstmal viel viel Ruhe & Pflege angesagt.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Matti für den hunde Transport  

Kosta Quanta alles zusammen knapp 590€ 
Solange es hilft geb ich des gern aus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Januar 2012)

HD6990 mit Wakü und 4890 Black Edition bestellt 

// Weiß jemand, ob die 4890 BE das Referenz-PCB benutzt? Ist ja immerhin nen 8 Pin statt nen 6 Pin drauf..


----------



## blackbolt (2. Januar 2012)

gut zu sehen das es dem schisser wieder gut geht,Alex
das ist immer die hauptsache


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2012)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an Matti für den hunde Transport



Hab ich doch gern gemacht , dass wird schon wieder alles 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2012)

Hatte hier eigentlich wer schonmal ne 5870 Lightning unter LN2?
Unsere macht 1250MHz@1,35V@Dice, was könnte man da in etwa unter LN2 erwarten?


----------



## Jogibär (3. Januar 2012)

Jute Besserung für Dein Hundi @ Freakezoit. Dit wird schon wieda.


----------



## oanvoanc (3. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hatte hier eigentlich wer schonmal ne 5870 Lightning unter LN2?
> Unsere macht 1250MHz@1,35V@Dice, was könnte man da in etwa unter LN2 erwarten?



1250 klingt eh schon toll! bei welchem benchmark hast du die erreicht?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2012)

Das war im Vantage und 03, Heaven lief glaub ich mit 1230-1240. Dazu sollte man sagen, dass die Temperatur des Chips unter Last aber auch schon auf ~ -40 bis -35° anstieg.


----------



## Matti OC (3. Januar 2012)

HI, meine 5870 lief unter Luft 1050/1252, nur schade das ich nur zwei bench eingetragen habe. 

Vaykir, sein Eintrag passt ca zu deinen Takt , fehlt nur noch CPU Power so wie bei mir 
Vaykir`s 3DMark06 score: 35295 marks with a Radeon HD 5870


----------



## Vaykir (3. Januar 2012)

Meine ging aber nicht so gut. Glaube Mastershief79 hat sogar daneben gesessen, wenn mich net alles täuscht.
Müssen wa mal auf Roman warten, war der dazu sagt. Der hat die nämlich jetzt.

Unter LN2 sind bestimmt 1400+ drinne.


----------



## Matti OC (3. Januar 2012)

Hi, Uwe seine war so im gleichen Level wie meine, bei der end- Score sieht man aber schon was die CPU Power so aus macht. (im 2006)
Uwe
RoccoESA`s 3DMark06 score: 34244 marks with a Radeon HD 5870
masterchief
Masterchief79`s 3DMark06 score: 34231 marks with a Radeon HD 5870
vaykir
Vaykir`s 3DMark06 score: 35295 marks with a Radeon HD 5870
und unter aller S.. Matti 
Matti OC`s 3DMark06 score: 30707 marks with a Radeon HD 5870

lg


----------



## oanvoanc (3. Januar 2012)

matti, hast du noch eine oder zwei 7900gx2? hätte interesse


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2012)

Bei mir haben wir die fälschlicherweise auch noch mit 1,25V GPU gebencht, dachte die skaliert besser wegen weniger Temperatur. Bei meinem Kollegen zuhause sind wir dann mal auf die Idee gekommen, die Spannung höher zu drehen


----------



## Matti OC (3. Januar 2012)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> matti, hast du noch eine oder zwei 7900gx2? hätte interesse



Klar hab ich eine, schau mal hier (ach wie kein ist doch so eine GTX 590 dagegen) und was würdest du ausgeben dafür 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111123/tbv5xm3m.jpg

lg Matti


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

jesus maria! sogar mit wasserkühler! 
passt da der wasserkühler der 7950gx2 auch drauf?
ich schreib dir eine pn


----------



## blackbolt (4. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ich könnte weinen
> 
> habe gerade eben meinen Asus CT-479 Pentium M Adapter gefetzt
> 
> ...



heute kam ein neuer Asus CT-479 Pentium M Adapter aus Taiwan an


----------



## Turrican (4. Januar 2012)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> jesus maria! sogar mit wasserkühler!
> passt da der wasserkühler der 7950gx2 auch drauf?
> ich schreib dir eine pn


 Nein, das glaub ich nicht Zachi. 



blackbolt schrieb:


> heute kam ein neuer Asus CT-479 Pentium M Adapter aus Taiwan an


 Hoffentlich hält er diesmal länger.


----------



## blackbolt (4. Januar 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält er diesmal länger.


 
das hoffe ich auch


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> Nein, das glaub ich nicht


 
schon mal probiert?


----------



## Matti OC (4. Januar 2012)

ich kann dir ja ein paar Bilder machen, Wakü 7950 GX2 zu Wakü 7900 GX2


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:
			
		

> heute kam ein neuer Asus CT-479 Pentium M Adapter aus Taiwan an



Den dann aber gleich per Plastikspray o.ä. schützen, der soll ja länger halten


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Januar 2012)

Oder das Liquid Tape von Roman, hat sich ja auch bewährt


----------



## Vaykir (4. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs, weis einer, ob der Asus Rog OC Key auch auf älteren Boards läuft (z.b. R3E oder R4E 1155)?

ROG OC Key: Looking at easy and deep overclocking - Republic of Gamers


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Januar 2012)

Nope tut er nicht weil du ihn mit einem speziellen Kabel mit einem speziellen Anschluss aufm Board verbinden musst.
Diesen Anschluss hat afaik aktuell nur das R IV E.


----------



## Turrican (4. Januar 2012)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> schon mal probiert?


 die rams usw. sind bei der 7950gx2 ein bissl anders angeordnet.


----------



## oanvoanc (5. Januar 2012)

solange gpu und lochabstände gleich sind, lässt sich der ram auch noch irgendwie kühlen


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2012)

Naja, es sei denn diese Kühler für den Ram bleiben dann an irgendwelchen anderen Bauteilen hängen


----------



## oanvoanc (5. Januar 2012)

zum glück sind pcbs biegsam


----------



## Matti OC (5. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich hätte noch so ein 7950 gx2 Zalman Spacer-Kit, schaut in etwa so aus: 

http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3248/sideondeskdoneuw9.jpg

ob das für die 7900 GX2 gehen würde?


----------



## blackbolt (6. Januar 2012)

ein netter kleiner Meilenstein


Processor (100)
auf zu den nächsten Hundert


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2012)

Sagtmal Leute? Kann ich einen 1366 Kühler (unabhängig von der Befestigung) auf einem 2011 System verwenden obwohl der 2011 Prozessor größer ist als der 1366?

Gruß
Frink


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2012)

Praktisch ja, das Package ist ja eh kleiner als der Heatspreader, sollte kein Problem darstellen. Wenn du dir mal den Intel-Boxed anguckst, ist die Auflagefläche auch kleiner als der Heatspreader.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2012)

Okay hab ich mir schon gedacht sonst würden ja auch keine extra neuen Befestigungskits angeboten.
Danke, das macht meinen ausgeklügelten Bastelplan realisierbar   ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2012)

Hat hier jemand Sockel A schonmal unter LN2 gebencht?
Mich würd mal interessieren wie weit ich da mit ca.10L kommen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Januar 2012)

@Professor Frink: Abgesehen davon, dass die Bodenplatte bei fast allen High-End-Kühlern relativ groß ist (allein um die Heatpipes unterzubringen), ist es gar nicht erforderlich, dass der gesamte Heatspreader von einem Kühler bedeckt wird. Bei Kühlern mit kleinem Boden ist es auch vor dem Erscheinen des Sockel 2011 so gewesen, dass der Randbereich nicht bedeckt ist. Bei Sandy-Bridge-E-CPUs ist die Die-Größe allerdings relativ hoch (435 mm²), sodass der Spielraum vergleichsweise sehr gering sein dürfte, bevor es zu Hitzeproblemen kommt. Es hängt halt vom Kühler ab: Der K2 hat z. B. eine riesige Bodenplatte, die vom Frio ist recht klein.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, das habe ich mir nämlich auch gedacht nachdem ich den DIE-Shot gesehen habe.

Mir geht es im speziellen Fall um einen Thermaltake Silver Arrow und einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC.
Habt ihr da zufällig Erfahrungen zu?

Gruß
Frink


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Januar 2012)

Der Silver Arrow schließt praktisch bündig ab und steht seitlich minimal über. Solange der Heatkiller 3.0 LC also nicht deutlich kleiner ausfällt, sollte das gut klappen.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Januar 2012)

Danke!
Das hilft mir weiter 
Hab grad gesehn dass der HC sogar deutlich größer ist als der Silver Arrow.
Kann mal jemand in meinem Benchthread nen Füllpost machen? Heute abend wollte ich eig nen neues Update machen, sieht immer so doof aus wenn nix dazwischen ist ^^

*edit* Okay zu spät, Update ist online. Keiner mag mich


----------



## Berserker (6. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Sockel A schonmal unter LN2 gebencht?
> Mich würd mal interessieren wie weit ich da mit ca.10L kommen würde.


 
Ja,habe ich schon.Warum nur 10L? Denke soweit kommst du da nicht,vllt. 1-2 CPUs.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2012)

Berserker schrieb:


> vllt. 1-2 CPUs.


Mit allen CPU-Benches?
 Das würde mir mehr als reichen.
Der Hintergrund ist folgender.
Ich bekomm das LN2 für noppes von der Arbeit, hab aber keinen Dewar - kann oder will ich mir auch nicht leisten.
10-15l Edelstahl-Isoliegefäße bekommt man aber aus der Gastronomie relativ günstig.
Die habe zwar keine so gute Vedampfungsrate wie ein Dewar, aber es langt - die verlieren etwas weniger als nen Liter am Tag.

Haben die XP's und  Durons nen Coldbug?


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Haben die XP's und  Durons nen Coldbug?



nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2012)

Also druff und der Dinge harren die da kommen.
Ich hab nämlich kein Thermometer.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Januar 2012)

hab gestern mal kurz einen Test mit ner Socket 478 P4 Mobile gemacht

1.                                      96sec 532ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                                     ---------3000 MHz -------                                                                                                          Pentium 4 Mobile 1.6Ghz                                                                                                                      SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                               2pts 
                                                           2.                                      106sec 578ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                     sparkey247                                                                                                                                         ------2825.5 MHz -----                                                                                                  Pentium 4 Mobile 1.6Ghz                                                                                                                      Dice                                                                                                                                                                                                                               1,5pts                                                            
             3.                                      107sec 266ms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                      Ice Angel                                                                                                                                                 --------2760 MHz -------                                                                                                         Pentium 4 Mobile 1.6Ghz                                                                                                                      SS                                                                                                                                                                                                                               1pts
hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit(Frau hat gestresst)

3000MHz boot,Cpuz Valid CPU-Z Validator 3.1 denke mal da geht noch mehr,darum habe ich sie auch  nicht hochgeladen


----------



## Turrican (7. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hab gestern mal kurz einen Test mit ner Socket 478 P4 Mobile gemacht
> 
> 1.                                      96sec 532ms
> 
> ...


 sehr schön. so einen habe ich auch hier. den muss ich beizeiten auch mal testen. 

@schnitzel

nein, sockel a cpus haben keinen coldbug. das ging bei amd erst ab den 90nm athlon 64 cpus los.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> @schnitzel
> 
> nein, sockel a cpus haben keinen coldbug. das ging bei amd erst ab den 90nm athlon 64 cpus los.



Sauber.

Edit:
Und wenn du dich nochmal da drüber lustig machst das ich im Kampf um die Goldmedaille in der Highendklasse den Kampf angesagt habe gibts was hinter die Löffel.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Januar 2012)

Was ist eigentlich die standardmäßige RAM-Spannung bei einer 8800 GTX?
Meine hat irgendwie 2,3V...kommt mir ein bissel viel vor.

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (7. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich hatte auch mal so ein Bios bei der 8800 GTX, um so mehr Vcore um so mehr Ram Volt ( MSI OC Version)

lg Matti


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Januar 2012)

Okay...und was ist nun standard?


Muss ja wissen wieweit ich noch am Poti drehen kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2012)

Bei der 8800GTX sind entweder 2.1V oder 2.2V Standard, bin mir gerade nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Januar 2012)

*brauche Hilfe kann mich nicht entscheiden*

welches board soll ich den jetzt für die sandy b holen

ASUS P8P67 mit oder ohne(PRO) Rev 3.1 oder MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)

also mit der apu will ich sowieso nichts anfangen(also brauch ich kein Z Chipsatz),eigenlich brauche ich auch kein bluetooth
dann reicht doch eigentlich das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 aber für 20 euro mehr bekomme ich das MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)

Maximal 150€ Motherboard

ASRock weiss ich nicht ob ich mich darauf einlassen soll????

*Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe*


----------



## Turrican (7. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sauber.
> 
> Edit:
> Und wenn du dich nochmal da drüber lustig machst das ich im Kampf um die Goldmedaille in der Highendklasse den Kampf angesagt habe gibts was hinter die Löffel.


 hmm, meinst du mich? Ich hab mich nie wo lustig über dich gemacht.


----------



## Berserker (7. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mit allen CPU-Benches?
> Das würde mir mehr als reichen.
> Der Hintergrund ist folgender.
> Ich bekomm das LN2 für noppes von der Arbeit, hab aber keinen Dewar - kann oder will ich mir auch nicht leisten.
> ...



Habe schon länger nix mehr mit Sockel A unter LN2 gemacht und brauchte damals nicht so auf LN2 achten,war entweder auf einer Session oder hatte hier einen 30L Dewar stehen. Deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher,ob du mit allen Benchs hinkommst oder nicht. 

Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an,wie lange du dich an einem Benchmark festhälst und wie dein Pot ist.  Würde sagen am besten ist,du nimmst dir mal so eine Kanne mit und probierst es aus. 
Wie Turrican es schon gesagt hat,du brauchst auf nix achten einfach kippen und fertig. Würde mich auch dann mal interessieren,ob dein Mobo FSBmässig nach der Session abgebaut hat. Hatte ein paar Abits hier und glaub eins meiner DFI Lanpartys Ultra B,die haben danach FSBmässig abgebaut. 
Warum auch immer.


----------



## Matti OC (7. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *brauche Hilfe kann mich nicht entscheiden*
> 
> welches board soll ich den jetzt für die sandy b holen
> 
> ...


 
Hi, warum nicht das Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z 
lg Matti


----------



## Lower (7. Januar 2012)

Das UD4 siedelt sich auch in dem Preisbereich an und ist ein wirklich gutes Board...


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> hmm, meinst du mich? Ich hab mich nie wo lustig über dich gemacht.


Das war auch eher im Spaß gemeint in Bezug auf die meine Highend TNT2 M64 16MB.



Berserker schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an,wie lange du dich an einem Benchmark festhälst und wie dein Pot ist.  Würde sagen am besten ist,du nimmst dir mal so eine Kanne mit und probierst es aus.
> 
> Würde mich auch dann mal interessieren,ob dein Mobo FSBmässig nach der Session abgebaut hat. Hatte ein paar Abits hier und glaub eins meiner DFI Lanpartys Ultra B,die haben danach FSBmässig abgebaut.
> Warum auch immer.



Dann werd ich mich mal dran machen.
Ändert ja eh nix, mehr als 10L krieg ich eh nicht gelagert.
Auf das Board werd ich mal achten.
Ich hoffe nicht das sich da was tut, ich hab nur zwei NF7


----------



## Turrican (7. Januar 2012)

ach so.
na dann gutes gelingen und viel spaß beim benchen.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2012)

Ich nehm die neue CPU nur als Anlass die Karten nochmal auf's Brett zu schnallen.
Und jedes Mhz an Core oder Ramtakt wirkt sich bei solchen Karten ja sofort aus, deswegen bin ich guter Hoffnung das ich die paar Punkte schaffe um wieder auf den ersten Platz zu kommen.


----------



## blackbolt (7. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, warum nicht das Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> lg Matti


 
 es ist das Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 geworden
der Preis hat einfach gestimmt nur wie das kleine Board nachher in meinem riesen Cooler Master ATCS 840 aussieht bin ich mal gespannt 
aber erstmal brauche ich es ja zum benchen von nem haufen grakas
hoffe der 2500K taugt was


----------



## Matti OC (7. Januar 2012)

HI, in 3D ist es sau schnell und im extrem OC-bereich nicht so eine Zicke wie all Gigabyte.

Zum 2500k taugt nur was im 2001 / und 2D, in 2003- 2006 Vantage / 2011/ AM3 fand ich nicht so prall, obwohl meiner 57**MHz lief.

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (8. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Zum 2500k taugt nur was im 2001 / und 2D, in 2003- 2006 Vantage / 2011/ AM3 fand ich nicht so prall, obwohl meiner 57**MHz lief.
> 
> lg Matti


 
das ist bei mir doch immer ein preisfactor lieber matti mit nem 8gb adata 1866 kit(meine hypers kommen ja dann mit runter in den keller) hat mich der spass schon über 400 gekostet


----------



## Matti OC (8. Januar 2012)

Hi, und warum 8 GB / (2x4 ),4 GB ( 2x2) hätte doch gereicht, grade die 2200 A-Data G laufen auf Asus Teile 1 zu 8. ( upps, sorry die sind etwas Teurer) 

Du hast aber reicht 2D Bench sind sehr mühsam, viel Aufwand wenig Punkte , 3 D mach einfach viel mehr Spaß.

zB Matti OC`s PCMark 2004 score: 19586 marks with a Core i7 2600K  dafür testet man zwei Tage, um überhaupt im Richtung  19 k zukommen, geil 0,8 Punkte 

lg Matti


----------



## chillinmitch (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nur 2 probleme mit meinem Asus Gene Z (1.Gen) sonst schönes board. 
Erstens, VCCSA und IO Spannung sind gekoppelt und zweitens, mann kann nicht ohne weiteres die Bios Versionen wechseln, nur upgraden.


----------



## blackbolt (8. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, und warum 8 GB / (2x4 ),4 GB ( 2x2) hätte doch gereicht, grade die 2200 A-Data G laufen auf Asus Teile 1 zu 8. ( upps, sorry die sind etwas Teurer)
> 
> Du hast aber reicht 2D Bench sind sehr mühsam, viel Aufwand wenig Punkte , 3 D mach einfach viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> ...



zu a die kommen in den spiele pc und die Kingston HyperX DDR3-2250 CL9 Kit XMP laufen ja 1100 7-9-7-24 bei 1,65v auf das maximus IV
und meine frau benutzt meinen rechner ja auch zur videobearbeitung und schnitt und für 46€ das 8gb adata 1866 kit kann man nicht meckern

zu b habe heute wieder 8 gold 1 silber medallie usw gemacht waren zwar nur 18 hardware points aber dafür über 50 tpps


----------



## der8auer (8. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade noch etwas mit der ASUS MARS gespielt  Endlich Platz 1 im 3DMark2003. Habe endlich die Handbremse im GT1 gefunden  Im 3DMark2001 fehlt einfach noch CPU Power...

[hwbot=2239278]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2239277]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Januar 2012)

Top Roman!

Der erste Score ist ja mal echt ne Hausnummer


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2012)

Danke 

Hatte gerade noch mal die GTX580 Classified unter LN2 aber die Karte macht wieder nur Ärger 

Aber es gibt auch gute Neuigkeiten  Meine Platzierungen haben sich etwas geändert 

*Platz 50 Weltweit
Platz 5 in Deutschland
Platz 1 bei PCGH* 

http://hwbot.org/user/der8auer/


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2012)

Absolut genial.
Und - soll's noch weiter rauf gehen - realistisch gesehen?


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall  im CPU-Z und Vantage habe ich noch keine globalen Punke. Es ist also noch was drin


----------



## Alriin (9. Januar 2012)

Gratuliere, Roman!


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2012)

Danke  Und schon bin ich Platz 49 global und 4 in Deutschland


----------



## Matti OC (9. Januar 2012)

HI, zum 2001 man bench ja nicht mit allen Core / schneller ist man immer mit 2 Core ohne HT / 2 Core + HT / oder 4 Core ohne HT, aber nicht mit allen  
Das mit den Treiber 182.50 hast du dir wohl von Dr.House abgeschaut 

lg


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich hat er sich das von mir abgeschaut


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Januar 2012)

Nochmal wow Roman, hat sich ja einiges getan seit ich das letztemal aktiv den Bot verfolgt hab 


So Leute kurze Frage:
Für meine Kasten Wakü hab ich nen alten Phobya Kippschalter mit LED vorne gefunden. Hat drei Eingänge. Power, Acc und Ground.
Hab jetzt an Acc das grüne Netzteilkabel gehängt und an Ground natürlich die Masse. Funzt auch anstandslos, allerdings leuchtet die LED vorne im Schalter nicht. Wasfüreine Spannung muss ich ihm auf den Power-Eingang geben? (Im Idealfall Kabelfarbe im 24pin Strang)

Gruß 
Frink


----------



## Vaykir (9. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Hatte gerade noch mal die GTX580 Classified unter LN2 aber die Karte macht wieder nur Ärger
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Score!
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame session


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Januar 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> alten Phobya Kippschalter mit LED vorne gefunden. Hat drei Eingänge. Power, Acc und Ground.
> Hab jetzt an Acc das grüne Netzteilkabel gehängt und an Ground natürlich die Masse. Funzt auch anstandslos, allerdings leuchtet die LED vorne im Schalter nicht. Wasfüreine Spannung muss ich ihm auf den Power-Eingang geben? (Im Idealfall Kabelfarbe im 24pin Strang)



Hab rausgefunden dass es 12V sein müssen, also ein gelbes Kabel, hab eins angeschlossen aber er leuchtet nicht. Was ist das los?


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Hab rausgefunden dass es 12V sein müssen, also ein gelbes Kabel, hab eins angeschlossen aber er leuchtet nicht. Was ist das los?


 
Power: 12V Leitung ranlöten (gelb wie du schon herausgefunden hast ) Das ist so genommen die "Zuleitung" und versorgt die LED und wird später an ACC weitergeschalten.
ACC: Zu schaltendes Gerät.
Ground: Wie der Name schon sagt "Masse". Dient eigentlich nur als Masse für die LED. Muss natürlich die Masse deiner Stromversorgung sein passend zum Power.

Wenn die du Power und Ground richtig angeschlossen hast und die LED nicht leuchtet ist sie wohl defekt...


----------



## blackbolt (10. Januar 2012)

absolut geil


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2012)

Nice1.
viel spaß damit und lass krachen


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> absolut geil


 Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du mit dem SB nen halbwegs gutes Exemplar erwischt hast. Bei den CPUs ists ja mehr oder minder russisch Roulette.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Januar 2012)

@Roman

okay, dann ist sie defekt, hab zwei 12V Leitungen drangehalten, nix passiert. Da kann ich mir die Lötarbeit sparen. Naja egal, Hauptsache er schaltet.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Januar 2012)

so erster test läuft schon mal ganz gut boot 5000mhz in win vista mit 1,4vcore- pll 1,8v- ram 1.65v-die anderen (noch kein plan) habe ich nur fest justiert hab noch kein plan vom board 
was kann ich denn max unter luft geben???
temps laut bios 18°C,hwmonitor kerne 31-35°C

habe ein plroblem bekomme kein xp installiert bluescreen immer beim festplatten auswählmenü????


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Januar 2012)

Musst den Festplattencontroller auf IDE umstellen, der steht bei der Sandy automatisch auf AHCI, vielleicht hängt die Platte auch am falschen Controller, würd ich nochmal prüfen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Musst den Festplattencontroller auf IDE umstellen, der steht bei der Sandy automatisch auf AHCI, vielleicht hängt die Platte auch am falschen Controller, würd ich nochmal prüfen an deiner Stelle.


 
cool mercy 

was für volt einstellungen kann ich denn max unter luft geben ????
also der pcmark05 läuft mit 5000 mhz @1,4vcore durch


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe maximal 1,45vCore unter Luft.

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob die Spannungen bei deinem Board genauso heißen wie beim Maximus IV Extreme aber das kann ich dir mal an Richtwerten geben:
*vPLL*: 1,8V oder etwas weniger. Viele CPUs laufen etwas besser mit weniger vPLL
*VCCSA:* auf 0,95V fixieren
*VCCIO:* Brauchst für hohen RAM Takt und bei mehreren Riegeln. Viele empfehlen hier maximal 1,15V zur Sicherheit. Ich bin mir gerade aber nicht sicher, ob diese Spannung bei deinem Board nicht noch an etwas anderes gekoppelt ist. Also erst mal nicht zu viel geben, nicht dass noch etwas abraucht  Ich gebe bei meinem Board hier 1,17V da sonst der 1:8 Teiler nicht laufen will.
*PCH:* Habe ich auf 1,12V stehen aber kannst eigentlich auf auf dem Standardwert lassen, da es nahezu keinen Einfluss auf das OC-Verhalten hat.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Januar 2012)

Also bei allen Kernen und Threads sollte irgendwo zwischen 1,4 und 1,5 Schluss sein, sonst wird die zu heiß. Ich rödel meinen 2600K in dem Moment in dem ich das hier schreibe aber auch bei 5,5GHz@1,62V unter Luft, allerdings nur bei 2C/2T. Kommt auch nicht über 60°^^

Eigentliche Frage von mir ist: 
Ich habe hier eine merkwürdige 4890 Black Edition, die keine Taktraten und Einstellungen annehmen will. Außerdem läuft nicht 1000/1000@1,4375V (was Standard wäre) sondern 950/1000@1,3125V, und die Karte bleibt auch dabei, egal was ich im Afterburner einstelle.
Sieht so aus, als hätte der Vorbesitzer ein bisschen dran rumgedoktert, ich wollt jetzt ein 4890 BE Originalbios von Techpowerup aufspielen, habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen?
*// Das Bios dort ist fehlerhaft, hat einer von euch ein 4890BE BIOS?*


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Januar 2012)

joa hab eines , aber das ist bei 106x mhz gelockt. Nen unlockbios hab ich auch hier mit 1000/1000 def. bei 1.43.. v 

Kann ich dir ja mal schicken.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Januar 2012)

Wäre gut 
Das von Techpowerup ging doch so halb, sprich 1000/1000 sind eingestellt, die laufen aber nur bei 1,3125V. Das auch anstandslos, aber dann garantiert mit weniger Headroom.
Dass ich nicht takten konnte, lag ausnahmsweise am Afterburner, mit dem ATT gehts. Aber auch dort geht die Spannung nur bis 1,31V. Komisch, wo doch 1,43V Standard sind bei den BE's.


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Januar 2012)

Nene ist schon alles korrekt mit der spannung , du brauchst des AMD GPU Tool oder den RT VT1165 plugin , oder des Awardfabrik tool . Um die spannung einzustellen. Gpu tool geht da auch. Meine Rennt z.b. 1125/1260 max. Unter wakü , aber mein kühler ist etwas Crap


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Januar 2012)

Okay, das AF Tool hab ich drauf, damit werd ich das mal probieren. Ich hab mit Standardkühler Höchsttemperaturen von 43°  Spawas zwischen 45 und 52°. So ein Delta-Lüfter wirkt Wunder 
Ich gucke dann mal, ob die 1066MHz-Grenze bei mir auch besteht. Es hat sich übrigens herausgestellt, dass das Takten nur über das ATT funktioniert, auch nicht über finale und ältere Afterburner-Versionen. Gerade im allerersten Versuch den 05er Teamrekord gebrochen (1010/1085@1,3V).


----------



## Freakezoit (10. Januar 2012)

Nö den 05er team rekord liegt bei mir auf der platte  

43xxx p 

Ich werd gleich mal nen paar scores hochladen .

01 = 122.x k
03 = 86k
05 = 43.x k
06 = 26.7k

AM3 hab ich schon hochgeladen 413k 

Und hab heute mal schnell mitm 920er 27,8k im PCM05 gemacht , leider nur ne einfache SSD da gehabt. Bei der score geht noch gut was vorallem beim WEB page test , da hatte ich nur 13 pages .


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Januar 2012)

Ach so, okay hatte ich mich auch schon gewundert.^^ Bei mir waren es im ersten Test im 05er so um die 40,7k. Aber auch nur mit 5,4GHz CPU. Krieg dich schon noch :asthanos:
Hab jetzt grad erstmal wieder die 6990 eingebaut, damit müssen auch noch nen paar TPP drin sein^^


----------



## Matti OC (10. Januar 2012)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nö den 05er team rekord liegt bei mir auf der platte
> 
> 43xxx p
> 
> ...



Hi, lade doch mal den PC Mark 2005 mit den 920 hoch  , das haben wir gern -Alex spielt am PC und ich arbeite 

lg

PS: Lippo, leider ist mein E8400 nur ein C0 (so ein schlechten hatte ich zuvor noch nie) I-Ram und GTX 480 sind wohl im PC Mark nicht die beste Wahl, vorerst muss ich mich geschlagen geben  
Heute teste ich den E8500 im PC Mark 04/ 05


----------



## Freakezoit (11. Januar 2012)

So hab mal nen paar benches hochgeladen . Leider hat es das NT von meiner SS zerlegt (für lüfter display usw.) sonst hätte ich jetzt noch was gebencht. 
Ich hab des aber auf umwegen wieder hinbekommen , SS läuft wieder und Display + lüffis geht auch .

PCM05 - 27860  = i7 920 unter luft mit ner alten 64GB Samsung SSD + nem Feinem Tweak (zu matti schiel gell , der ist böse)  
Freakezoit`s PCMark 2005 score: 27860 marks with a Core i7 920

AM3 - 413483 = HD4890 1100/1250

Freakezoit`s Aquamark score: 413483 marks with a Radeon HD 4890

3DM01 - 122225 = HD4890 1100/1250

Freakezoit`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 122225 marks with a Radeon HD 4890

3DM03 - 86026 = HD4890 1110/1260

Freakezoit`s 3DMark03 score: 86026 marks with a Radeon HD 4890

3DM05 - 43257 = HD4890 1100/1250

Freakezoit`s 3DMark05 score: 43257 marks with a Radeon HD 4890

3DM06 - 26732 = HD4890 1100/1250

Freakezoit`s 3DMark06 score: 26732 marks with a Radeon HD 4890

Unigine heaven hab ich zwar auch endlich mal zum laufen bekommen aber wenn man vergisst das file zu saven , Bild allein kann man leider nicht mehr bei Hwbot hochladen. 
Sag ich jetzt mal nix zu ........


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Power: 12V Leitung ranlöten (gelb wie du schon herausgefunden hast ) Das ist so genommen die "Zuleitung" und versorgt die LED und wird später an ACC weitergeschalten.
> ACC: Zu schaltendes Gerät.
> Ground: Wie der Name schon sagt "Masse". Dient eigentlich nur als Masse für die LED. Muss natürlich die Masse deiner Stromversorgung sein passend zum Power.
> 
> Wenn die du Power und Ground richtig angeschlossen hast und die LED nicht leuchtet ist sie wohl defekt...


 

Ich hab jetzt entdeckt, dass die LED schwach leuchtet, allerdings nur im ausgeschalteten Zustand und wenn keine 12V Leitung angeschlossen ist  ?

Helft mir!


----------



## blackbolt (11. Januar 2012)

so ich war mal so frei und habe auch ein wenig getweakt @ Air

dafür das es nur nee Single SSD(Vertex 2) ist und nee GTX260 ist find ich das Ergebniss nicht mal schlecht

Blackbolt`s PCMark 2005 score: 32672 marks with a Core i5 2500K

mfg


----------



## Matti OC (11. Januar 2012)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So hab mal nen paar benches hochgeladen . Leider hat es das NT von meiner SS zerlegt (für lüfter display usw.) sonst hätte ich jetzt noch was gebencht.
> Ich hab des aber auf umwegen wieder hinbekommen , SS läuft wieder und Display + lüffis geht auch .


Hi, sind doch Top Score , yo mein NT vom Chiller geht schon lang nicht mehr/ kommt schon mal vor 

Blackbolt, so wie es ausschaut passt alles  ein paar kleine Sachen könnte man durch Tools verbessern (aber die darf ich nicht weiter geben)
im T-W ist Vista einfach besser wie Win7 

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2012)

Moin leute. Hab mir den 3dmark11 drauf gemacht incl neuestem patch. Leider startet das programm gar nicht. Beim doppelklick kamm man zwar im prozessmanager sehen, dass die anwendung auf geht. Aber nach kurzer zeit wieder schließt. Einer ne idee?


----------



## Lower (12. Januar 2012)

Versuch die Ver. 101, wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt's dabei den besten score und er sollte funzen


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2012)

Der 103 lief ja schon. Ist 101 ueberhaupt noch gueltig bei hwbot?


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Januar 2012)

ja Version 1.0.1. ist noch erlaubt, außer du brauchst ein einen Vali Link für die Top 20 global, dann musst du die VErsion nehmen mit der man validieren kann

Policy regarding 3DMark11 benchmark version - hwbot.org


----------



## Vaykir (12. Januar 2012)

Also hat sich 101 doch erledigt.
Baue mir jetzt erstmal neue optimierte OSs.
Haben wir eigl nen team background?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Januar 2012)

Hintergrundbild? Nein nicht direkt. Hier gab es mal mehrere Vorschläge die man sicher noch verfeinern kann wenn man will.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/71993-hwbot-hintergrundbild-abstimmung.html


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

HI, oh wie peinlich, ich hab 0%, da war ich ja noch nicht im Team  

lg Matti 

PS: Lippo, du gehst mir auf den Sack im PC Mark  heute noch mal den 8500 treten, aber es geht ja noch eine Stufe hör


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Januar 2012)

Ja muss halt  vielleicht reiben wir uns ja gegenseitig noch auf über 25k
wobei bei mir ist wohl Ende. mehr Takt bringt beim PCMark ja eh fast nichts und mein E8400 ist eh ne Krücke.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

HI, dafür hab ich nur einen I-Ram und keine gute ATi. gleicht sich immer etwas aus


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Ja muss halt  vielleicht reiben wir uns ja gegenseitig noch auf über 25k
> wobei bei mir ist wohl Ende. mehr Takt bringt beim PCMark ja eh fast nichts und mein E8400 ist eh ne Krücke.


 
bin am überlegen ob ich bei dem spielchen auch mitmachen soll(hab hier ja noch einen Q6600,E6600,E8400,E5200,Celeron 440,Pentium4 531 hier liegen

ja cputakt ist beim pcmark05 mittlerweile nur noch nebensache bei mir waren es von 5000mhz auf 5180mhz nur 400 punkte mehr im pcmark

so mal ein kurzes statement zu meinem 2500K
bis jetzt läuft er mit 5123MHz 4/4 1,5vcore @ Air durch alles durch(boot 49*104,7in Win)(wprime1024 @ 5253MHz)
multi 53 will er nicht 
mehr als 1,55vcore will er @ Air nicht (kein boot)
habe aber auch noch nichts mit turbo v evo oder rog connect versucht 
multi 52 bootet er ohne probleme(kommt drauf an wie hoch der BLCK ist)
@ Air find ich die werte eigentlich noch normal oder???
hoffe ja das die cpu noch ein bisschen auf kälte reagiertwie gesagt bin noch nicht fertig mit testen

die erste graka hab ich auch schon durch 8800GTS 320MB(702/1080/1728)
01 = 89.???k
03 = 47.???k
05 = 27.5???k
06 = 16.5???k
AQ= 314.???k(bekomme den hwbot Aquamark nicht ins laufen)
alles mit 2500K@5123MHz 4/4

mfg


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

HI, Lippo hat ja schon Single Core  angefangen,
ich hab Vista neu aufgespielt ohne IE9  ca. 23000  Punkte mit E8500, fehlt noch SP2 + IE9 ansonsten alle Tools drauf.
T-W ca 13k (ohne Maus zube...) 
Web P-R mit IE8 nur 5 / mit IE9 sollte ja 14 drin sein.

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Januar 2012)

jo. der dual war eigentlich am ende. wenn der winter ja vlt. doch mal kommt, geht da vielleicht noch mehr.
ja bei trans windows komm ich mit Win7 nicht an Vista ran, egal wie schnell ich die Mausbewege


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

Hey,
kann mir mal einer verraten, warum meine Score im Heaven mit meiner 6990 so niedrig ist? Ohne OC lieg ich so etwa bei 2050 Punkten, schon ohne Tessellation etc. Das sollte eigentlich ne normale Score für einen einzigen Kern sein. Rechnen tun aber beide.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
-Masterchief, ich finde das es passt: (ohne OC) 
Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) overclocking records @ HWBOT

-Lippo, schon mal dpi der Maus hochgestellt (macht Alex immer) 

lg Matti

PS: PCMark 2005 overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

@Matti: Naja, aber die haben ja auch alle ohne den Tessellation Tweak gebencht, guck dir mal die vorderen Plätze an. Vom Takt her liegen die nicht so viel höher. Meine Karte geht bis ~1025/1450, aber auch mit diesen Taktraten steigert sich die Score kaum (so auf 2200). Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist, dass die Kerne nur jeweils halb ausgelastet werden (laut Afterburner). Das kann aber auch ein Auslesefehler sein. So oder so, ich  krieg nicht mehr aus der Karte raus^^ 
Im 11er lieg ich so bei 13k Punkten, das passt also.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

HI, und auf was für ein System bencht du den Heaven


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, normales Sandy Sys, was auch in der Signatur steht. Der 2600K läuft je nach Bench zwischen 5,3 und 5,5GHz. Ram bei 2133MHz. Aber das dürfte ja kaum 1500 Punkte im Heaven ausmachen 
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 x64 Pro, Treiber 11.12 bzw. 12.1 (machte keinen Unterschied). Appprofiles sind installiert.


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blackbolt
*Achievement gained: contribute 3000 points to your team                                                           *
30 minutes ago                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 like


----------



## Matti OC (13. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Naja, normales Sandy Sys, was auch in der Signatur steht. Der 2600K läuft je nach Bench zwischen 5,3 und 5,5GHz. Ram bei 2133MHz. Aber das dürfte ja kaum 1500 Punkte im Heaven ausmachen
> Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 x64 Pro, Treiber 11.12 bzw. 12.1 (machte keinen Unterschied). Appprofiles sind installiert.



Hi, bist du sicher, dass Sie dann auch im vollen 3D ist, ab zu hab ich da auch Probleme, dass die da in Low 3D gehen, kommt immer drauf an mit welchen Tool die Grakas taktet wird.

zB 4870x2 / erst als ich im Bios den Takt gespeichert hatte, stimmten die Score


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Hmm der Takt wird schon voll übernommen, aber ist schon okay, kann auch ohne Heaven leben.^^


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2012)

hat sich schonmal einer bzl vga hotwire und oc key informiert?
meiner meinung nach eins der besten features für overclocker seit langem  (zum mindest, was ich in meiner kurzen laufbahn beurteilen kann).


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2012)

Meinst du das da? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Läuft spitze 

Sehr guter (englischer) Guide zum R4E von Shamino - inkl. VGA Hotwire-Anleitung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...us-rampage-iv-extreme-sockel-2011-x79.html#a7


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2012)

Ja genau das. Ich bin echt sau kurz davor mir SB-E zu holen, denke aber immer wieder daran, dass man auch einfach nen VR-Mod löten kann.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Januar 2012)

so hier mal ein paar ergebnisse mit der 88 reihe 
3DMark06 19121 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            702/1107 MHz                                                                     GeForce 8800 GTX                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             20,7pts                                            
3DMark05 30527 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            702/1107 MHz                                                                     GeForce 8800 GTX                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             19,5pts                                            
3DMark06 16711 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            702/1080 MHz                                                                     GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb                                                 Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             19,4pts                                                             
3DMark2001 SE 94385 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                  684/1080 MHz                                                                     GeForce 8800 GTX                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             18,8pts                                             
3DMark2001 SE 90556 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                  702/1782 MHz                                                                      GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             18pts                                                             
3DMark05 27899 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            702/1080 MHz                                                                       GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             17,8pts                                                             
3DMark03 54948 marks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                       Blackbolt                                                                                                                                            684/1107 MHz                                                                      GeForce 8800 GTX                                                                                                                      Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                             17,1pts                                                             

cpu läuft mittlerweile mit 5304MHz(4/4) @ Air durch alles auch den 3DVantage
die 640MB kommt wohl heute abend dran


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ja genau das. Ich bin echt sau kurz davor mir SB-E zu holen, denke aber immer wieder daran, dass man auch einfach nen VR-Mod löten kann.


 Vor allem hast du dann halt auf anderen System ein Problem mit der Karte. Aber an sich eine richtige geniale Idee, die auch gut funktioniert. Mehr dann im Review .

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas abwarten. Zumindest mal bis das neue CPU-Stepping raus ist und dann etwas beobachten. Wird vermutlich wieder das russisch Roulette um eine Top-CPU zu bekommen, wie schon bei SB-N.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn aktuell aus mit neuer Revision und Lieferbarkeit in der nahen Zukunft?
Ich warte ja auch auf einen 3930k.


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2012)

Dauert wohl noch ein Weilchen und das alte Stepping gibt Intel nach wie vor nur in homöopathischen Dosen auf den Markt. Mir kann es egal sein, ich hab meinen ja.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Hey Zonk,
ich benche gerade ne 6610XL, du hast ja da die Goldpokale, weißt du noch, ob du damals nen vMem Mod auf der Karte hattest? Suche schon länger einen, bin mir aber der Pinbelegung nicht sicher


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2012)

Im moment ist das c1 stepping noch unterwegs, oder?
War das bei gulftown auch so, dass die spaeteren revisionen besser waren?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (14. Januar 2012)

CES 2012: Origin PC stellt Sandy-Bridge-E-Rechner mit 5,7 GHz-Übertaktung vor - overclocking, komplett-pc, ces

Also wenn man sich das hier anguckt, scheint es doch sehr warschienlich, dass die neue Rev. sich deutlich besser takten lässt.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Januar 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dauert wohl noch ein Weilchen und das alte Stepping gibt Intel nach wie vor nur in homöopathischen Dosen auf den Markt. Mir kann es egal sein, ich hab meinen ja.


Damn -.-
Wie/woher haste deinen denn? Was hast bezahlt?



Vaykir schrieb:


> Im moment ist das c1 stepping noch unterwegs, oder?
> War das bei gulftown auch so, dass die spaeteren revisionen besser waren?


 
Also das letzte mal wirklich merkbar wars afaik bei den Bloomfields.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. Januar 2012)

Also SB-E und eine HD7970 sind was ganz edeles 

[hwbot=2241154]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Januar 2012)

Naja, immerhin was 

Du kriegst deinen 3930k auf 5Ghz unter Wasser? Nicht übel 
Da will ich auch hin^^


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey Zonk,
> ich benche gerade ne 6610XL, du hast ja da die Goldpokale, weißt du noch, ob du damals nen vMem Mod auf der Karte hattest? Suche schon länger einen, bin mir aber der Pinbelegung nicht sicher


 Nope, nur VGPU


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2012)

Hab jetzt hoffentlich den richtigen gefunden, muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren.. Ich hoffe das klappt, die Karte gehört nämlich nicht mir 
@Icke&Er: Schön, wie viel vGPU?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2012)

1125mhz schließen auf stock voltage hin.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Januar 2012)

irgendwie kann ich auch die Spannung hochdrehen wie ich will.....es kommt immer sofort zu Krisseln im Vantage.
Kann es sein, dass er die Spannung irgendwie nicht richtig übernimmt?
Oder muss ich erst was freischalten?

Grüße


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2012)

das hatte ich mit meiner 6850 cyclone mal. voltage hoch > bildfehler.
waren defekte chips drauf.
probier mal asus gpu tweak tool. vllt gehts damit.


----------



## timbola (15. Januar 2012)

Hat einer von euch schon eine 7970 gehabt oder gesehen, die fast gar nicht auf die Änderungen an der VGPU reagieren?
Habe folgendes im 06er und Heaven getestet:

mit  stock vgpu schaft meine 1135mhz, dann kommen Artefakte, werden mehr, je  wärmer die Karte wird, Temp. liegt bei um die 60 -70°C
mit 1,3v auf  der GPU und auch 1135mhz kommen die Artefakte später und es sind auch  weniger, Temp. ändert sich kaum (im Bereich der Toleranz würde ich  sagen)

Sie scheint ja etwas zu skalieren, aber halt sehr sehr  sehr schlecht, mehr Takt brauche ich nicht versuchen, die Artefakte  werden dann immer mehr und ab ca. 1200mhz kackt dann das eine oder  andere mal schon ab

Zum Ocen haben ich den MSI Afterburner 2.2.0  Beta10, neueste Sapphire Trixx und Asus GPU Tweak Version probiert,  immer das gleiche.
Auch habe ich das andere BIOS auf der Graka getestet und auch ein Asus BIOS geflasht, damit man GPUTweak komplett nutzen kann.

Dass  es immer wieder Krücken gibt ist mir klar, aber wenn dann haben diese  Krücken ja nichtmal 1100mhz mit stock vgpu geschaft, aber ich habe noch  keine 7970er gesehen, die quasi null auf Spannung skaliert.

GPU-Z zeigt immer die 1,17v an, egal welche Spannung man einstellt. Nur der Afterburner zeigt, dass sich die Spannung angeblich ändert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2012)

In deinem letzten Satz hast du doch schon die Antwort - Spannung wird einfach nicht übernommen  Woran das liegt, da könnte ich jetzt auch nur mutmaßen.


----------



## timbola (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, Icke&Er meint auch, dass es wohl daran liegt - hab schon ganzes Wochenende mit ihm probiert usw.

Nur was machen die anderen 7970er-User anders als ich? Bin zwar kein Vollprofi, aber Graka-OC bekomme ich auch noch hin^^
Windows XP, Win7 und Win7 x64, vollkommen egal, immer das gleiche Problem.

Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein...


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn dieses leichte Skalieren (Abstürtze erst später im Benchmark) nicht bei verschiedenen Programmen und Windoofs wäre. 
Nichts desto trotz kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Spannung richtig übernommen wird.
Bleibt wohl bald nurnoch das Multimeter übrig, aber wäre schon schön das doch noch zu umgehen.

MFG


----------



## 4LI4Z (15. Januar 2012)

So, erstmal Hallo an alle,
mal ne kurze Vorstellung von mir, ich bin neu hier im Forum und bei HWBOT.
Da ich hier schon einige Zeit mitlese und demnächst auch mal bisschen benchen werde hab ich mich auch gleich eurem Team angeschlossen.
Vorraussichtlich werde ich am nächsten Wochenende mal den ersten richtigen Bench machen, auf dem Plan steht eigentlich bis jetzt bloß ein bisschen SuperPi oder PiFast mit meinem 2500k.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Januar 2012)

Hi 4LI4Z,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und bei uns im Team.
Bei Fragen oder Hilfestellungen biste hier genau richtig....wenn du ein Problem hast, raus damit 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Januar 2012)

Willkommen 4LIZ4Z. Viel Erfolg bei der ersten Session.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2012)

Neue Member sind immer gut  Willkommen im Team & im Forum, viel Spaß bei der Hardwarequälerei 


[hwbot=2241871]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2241860]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2241864]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2241861]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2241867]submission[/hwbot]


03er lief nicht, die Karte gehört nicht mir, gut dass sie das überlebt hat


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2012)

Uh, da hast ja richtig Pokale geholt. Weiter so!


----------



## blackbolt (16. Januar 2012)

Willkommen 4LI4Z im Team

wieviel Volt kann ich ner gtx 260(65nm) max unter luft b.z.w Kokü geben???? im IDE hat sie 17°C
laut msi afterburner sind es 1.112vgpu ist das die 2D oder 3D Spannung????

wieviel Volt kann ich ner Ati 1900 xt 512MB per ATI Tool max unter luft b.z.w Kokü geben????


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wieviel Volt kann ich ner gtx 260(65nm) max unter luft b.z.w Kokü geben???? im IDE hat sie 17°C
> laut msi afterburner sind es 1.112vgpu ist das die 2D oder 3D Spannung????


 
Die Karten skalieren meist sowieso nicht stark auf Spannung sondern Temperatur. Selbst unter LN2 lief meine Karte mit 1,27vGPU am besten bzw. mehr Spannung brachte auch keine Verbesserung mehr. 1,25V-1,3V sollten mit der KoKü kein Problem sein. Unter Luft musst du eben auf die Temperatur achten aber 1,2V sollten da auch kein Problem sein. Evtl. auch mehr.





4LI4Z schrieb:


> So, erstmal Hallo an alle,
> mal ne kurze Vorstellung von mir, ich bin neu hier im Forum und bei HWBOT.
> Da ich hier schon einige Zeit mitlese und demnächst auch mal bisschen benchen werde hab ich mich auch gleich eurem Team angeschlossen.
> Vorraussichtlich werde ich am nächsten Wochenende mal den ersten richtigen Bench machen, auf dem Plan steht eigentlich bis jetzt bloß ein bisschen SuperPi oder PiFast mit meinem 2500k.


 
Willkommen im Team  Viel Spaß bei uns! 

Wenn du Fragen hast einfach hier im Thread posten und dir wird sicher geholfen!


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Also erstmal ein Dankeschön für die nette Begrüßung, 
Ich hab schon mal n bisschen rumgespielt und naja also bei 1,42V komm ich auf 5Ghz (s. Anhang), das ist doch ganz ok, oder?
Weiter will ich mit der Spannung nicht gehen, da bloß ein Macho HR-02 rumwerkelt und das dann glaube ich nicht mehr gesund wäre.
Hatte jetzt 7,519sec bei Super Pi. Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich nochmal ein paar Millisekündchen rauskitzeln kann?
Ram ist der 1333er Teamgroup, ich denk mal da geht nichts mehr.

MfG 4LI4Z


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2012)

Wie läuft denn dein RAM genau? 

Takt, Spannung, Timings?


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Also Im Bios steht:

Takt: 1333 Mhz
Timings: 9 | 9 | 9 | 24
Spannung: 1,5V

Ich kann auch noch mal CPU-Z Screenshots hochladen, wenn das was hilft.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Januar 2012)

Du kannst z.B. probieren, mit MemSET die Timings zu verschärfen. Einfach mal rumprobieren, bis du die ersten Abstürze hast.

Das kann auch einiges bringen, in SuperPi 32M hat mir CL7 statt CL9 knappe 30 Sekunden gespart.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst z.B. probieren, mit MemSET die Timings zu verschärfen. Einfach mal rumprobieren, bis du die ersten Abstürze hast.
> 
> Das kann auch einiges bringen, in SuperPi 32M hat mir CL7 statt CL9 knappe 30 Sekunden gespart.



Und ich dachte immer, das MHz mehr bringen als timings...


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> Also Im Bios steht:
> 
> Takt: 1333 Mhz
> Timings: 9 | 9 | 9 | 24
> ...


 
Da geht normalerweise auf jeden Fall noch was. Ich würde mal im BIOS 1,65V einstellen. Da bist noch innerhalb der Spezifikationen deiner CPU und der RAM sollte deutlich besser laufen. Denke mal dann kannst direkt den RAM auf 1600 im BIOS stellen. Evtl. geht dann auch noch zusätzlich was an den Timings.


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Ok, Dankeschön, werde ich nachher gleich mal probieren.
Ansonsten der VCore ist für 5Ghz doch i.O. oder?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, kannst du für SuperPi auch einfach zwei Kerne im BIOS abschalten. Ich habe nen Zalman CNPS9900 Max und kann meinen 2600K bei 5500MHz@1,62V noch bequem unter Luft benchen, z.B. für 3D oder 2D kurzzeitig. Da sind dann auch nur 2 Kerne an. Außerdem belastet SPi ja auch nur einen Kern, weswegen die Hitze das geringste Problem sein sollte.
Ganz anders sieht es dann natürlich schon wieder bei wPrime aus. Da brauchst du alles an Kernen was du kriegen kannst 

Wie gesagt, Ram ist bei SuperPi auch sehr wichtig, kann schon viel ausmachen. Am besten sind natürlich viel Takt und gute Latenzen. Falls das nicht geht, würde ich bis 1600MHz ziehen und danach Latenzen bevorzugen (sprich 1600MHz CL8-9-8-24 wären sinnvoller als 1866MHz CL10-10-10-30 oder sowas).

// ja ist durchaus in Ordnung, wobei über Stabilität natürlich praktisch keine Aussage getroffen wird. Die könnte so in Prime stundenlang laufen, oder nach 2s abstürzen. Aber zum Benchen ist es gut 

PS: Sehe gerade, die 6610XL hat mir über die 1200 User Points geholfen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Januar 2012)

Klar, MHz bringen bei den meisten Systemen mehr, aber bei Sandy ist Speicher-OC ja nicht ganz so einfach, weil die Schritte so riesig sind.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei wprime aus, sollte man da auf straffere Timings setzen oder lieber an der Taktschraube drehen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

@Apfelkuchen: wPrime ist der Ram völlig schnuppe, ob du jetzt mit DDR2 1066MHz oder DDR3 2500MHz bencht, ist wurscht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Januar 2012)

Ist ja schade...

Danke, dann werd ich wohl demnächst mein 775-System nur mit Singlechannel benchen


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Am Wochenende werde ich mal alle eure Tipps ausprobieren.
Das mit den zwei Kernen abschalten habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber denkt ihr nicht das das trotzdem bissle hart ist, ich mein 1,6V ist schon ordentlich unter Luft.
Aber es reizt mich schon, unter 7.25sec wollte ich schon kommen. Denkt ihr das wäre realistisch, bei so 5,2-5,5Ghz und Ram@1600Mhz?


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

Klar. Aber bei 1.6v sollten eigl mehr als 5ghz drin sein. Welchen multi packt deine cpu?

Ps: draussen is gerade mega kalt. Stell den rechner doch einfach kurz nach draussen


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2012)

Hi, erst mal willkommen im Team.

Hast du im Bios die PLLOV an, so das du mit mehr Multis booten kannst 

lg aus berlin


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

So jetzt mal bisschen rumprobiert und gleich Probleme:
Hab mal den Ram auf 1600Mhz getaktet, hab dann aber schlechtere Ergebnisse als mit 1333:
Davor: 8,907
Danach: 8,939
Mein i5 läuft gerade auf 4,2 Ghz

Den max. Multi hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mit 1,42V ging er auf 5Ghz also denk ich da würde noch was gehen.

Dann nur noch hoffen dass es am Wochenende schön kalt wird.


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2012)

HI, also wenn der 2500k auf den UD4 schon 5 GHz ohne PLLOV geht, dann ist er schon sehr gut. 

schau bitte mal im Bios unter CPU Settimgs. 

Im oberen OC -bereich sind die Gigabyte Mainboards echte Zicken (wie die Weiber) , aber wenns´ läuft dann Rock es, grade in 3D


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

Hab grad im Luxx für 135€ nen P67 Big Bang Marshal geschossen, jemand Erfahrungen mit MSI Boards? Wie gehen die oben rum so?


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt ist CPU PLLOV noch aus.
Werde dann denke ich mal 2 Kerne abschalten und dann rausgehen, was sollte ich mir da für ein Limit beim VCore setzen, dass das halbwegs sicher bleibt?
Mir ist schon letztes Mal bei 1,4V bisschen Bange geworden. ^^


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2012)

HI, zum Big Bang
dass hat doch einen Lucid® LT22102 Chipset drauf, ich glaube es ist in 3D nicht so doll.

zum UD 4 
1,4 ist voll ok für luft, um die 4800 -5000 MHz. 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

1,4V sind kurzzeitig noch nix  24/7 geben manche Leute gut so viel, z.B. für 4,9-5GHz, da brauchst du keine Angst haben. Wenn er nicht zu heiß wird, kann nichts passieren, und selbst wenn, schaltet sich das System eben ab.

@Matti: Naja, muss ich mal probieren, ansonsten behalte ich mein M4E und verkaufe das Big Bang irgendwie privat weiter. Bisschen was sollte sich damit ja noch rausholen lassen^^ Oder ich nehms als Bitcoining Board...


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, 
hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, warum mein SuperPi-Ergebnis mit 1333Mhz Ram besser war als mit 1600Mhz?


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2012)

Hi, welchen Ram Hast du denn drin


----------



## 4LI4Z (16. Januar 2012)

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Also kein besonderer OC-Ram.

Sollte ich im Bios den Performance Boost einschalten? Die Funktion hab ich bisher ignoriert.


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2012)

Habe noch etwas mit der GTX580 gespielt. Jetzt ist mein LN2 aber alle 

[hwbot=2242268]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

Und taugt die Gelid was?

PS: sauberer score, trotz verfluchter karte


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2012)

Jau wenigstens lief die Karte wieder mit 1400MHz durch. Konnte aber nur mit 1,4vGPU testen da ich nur etwa 4L LN2 übrig hatte... Mit der EVGA Frostbite kam ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr über 1200MHz. Danke


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

Gibts dieses Phänomen auch bei andereren Serien, sprich WLP, die sich besonders gut für Subzero eignet, oder konntet ihr das bis jetzt nur bei der GTX580 beobachten? Wäre ja sonst mal ne lohnende Investition, die auch noch zu machen wäre... Dieses Wochenende ist wieder Dicen angesagt mit 30kg Trockeneis, 5870 Lightning, 4890 Black Edition, Gigabyte GTX580, MSI 570 TF, 2xGTX260, 275, 280, 285 und ner Menge kleinem Kram... Langweilig wird uns sicherlich nicht  Und für 2D hab ich mir übers Luxx noch nen schönen FusionPot von Roman besorgt, der wird dann für P4 530/630, E2140 und 3x 2600K zuständig sein


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

Jetzt schlägste aber richtig um dich, wa?^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, jemanden aus der Umgebung getroffen der zu nem großen Teil die Hardware stellt ;D Und sich die Unkosten schon ein bisschen eher leisten kann und zum Glück spendabel damit umgeht^^ Letzten Session liefen ja schon deutlich besser als die Katastrophe da bei die Sandro, da ging zwar bei mir 3D immer noch nix, aber wenigstens konnte ich 2D ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln und dann am Wochenende danach ging ja die 5870 Lightning meines Kollegen richtig gut.

Die Karten sind auch alle von ihm (abgesehen von der 4890 Black und der einen 260 und die CPUs), aber einen Großteil davon werden wir eh nicht benchen können, da reichen 30kg bzw. 3 Tage nicht für^^ Wir sind ja auch keine Pros. Außerdem muss ich die alle noch löten  Ich denk wir fangen dann mit der 580 an, die macht 1GHz unter Luft, währenddessen entwickele ich eben ein paar Mods zu den anderen Karten (570 braucht nen Ram-Mod sonst wird der zu kalt, der Rest sollte sich schnell finden lassen).

Hoffentlich kriegen wir zwei Systeme ans Laufen, haben theoretisch zwei GPU und zwei CPU-Pötte, wobei jeweils einer davon ein wenig zweifelhaft ist - naja wir werden sehen. Der ganze Kram (MSI Big Bang Marshal, M4E, M Gene, 3 2600K's, die ganzen Karten) müsste aber auf nem Foto ganz gut aussehen, auch wenn wir unmöglich alles machen können. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2012)

Extra Thema im Benchsession bereich ist immer gerne gesehen. Fotos machen kannste ja. 

aber stimmt, bei mir war echt ne katastrophe


----------



## Matti OC (16. Januar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
> Also kein besonderer OC-Ram.
> 
> Sollte ich im Bios den Performance Boost einschalten? Die Funktion hab ich bisher ignoriert.


HI, na ja die Hammer Rams ´sind es nicht grade, max kannst du sie 1,575 Volt geben  für den Preis ist es ok 

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Suitable for	Desktop PC
Module Type	240Pin Unbuffered DIMM Non ECC
DRAM Density	128x8, 256x8, 512x8
Data transfer bandwidth	10,664MB/Sec (PC3 10660)
CL-value	9-9-9-24
Working voltage	1.5V±0.075V
PCB	6-layers PCB
Extra features	Yes
Warranty	Lifetime warranty

system requirements
  Intel platform
  Intel G41 G43 G45 series or later chipset
  Intel P35 P43 P45 series or later chipset
  Intel Q43 Q45 series or later chipset
  Intel X38 X48 series or later chipset

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Gibts dieses Phänomen auch bei andereren Serien, sprich WLP, die sich besonders gut für Subzero eignet, oder konntet ihr das bis jetzt nur bei der GTX580 beobachten? Wäre ja sonst mal ne lohnende Investition, die auch noch zu machen wäre... Dieses Wochenende ist wieder Dicen angesagt mit 30kg Trockeneis, 5870 Lightning, 4890 Black Edition, Gigabyte GTX580, MSI 570 TF, 2xGTX260, 275, 280, 285 und ner Menge kleinem Kram... Langweilig wird uns sicherlich nicht  Und für 2D hab ich mir übers Luxx noch nen schönen FusionPot von Roman besorgt, der wird dann für P4 530/630, E2140 und 3x 2600K zuständig sein


 
Bisher hatte ich das nur bei der GTX580. Im Vergleich zu anderen Karten wie z.B. die 8800GT hat die 580GTX aber auch eine abartige Verlustleistung. Das merke ich schon beim Benchen wenn ich etwa 1-2L pro 3DMark03 Run brauche. Also in der Stunde locker mal 20 Liter. Das reicht mir bei einer 8800GT für alle Benchmarks 

Wenn du mit DICE benchst kannst so vielleicht noch das ein oder andere °C rausholen auf der GPU aber ansonsten kannst auch zu herkömmlichen Pasten greifen.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2012)

Danke 
Werd die Paste dann mal ausprobieren, noch nicht auf dieser Session aber dann wenn sich mal wieder was ergibt.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Januar 2012)

Gibts bei conrad.


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. Januar 2012)

kann mir einer sagen ob man bei der Gtx 285 MSI Superpipe die voltage per software einstellen kann ?


----------



## blackbolt (17. Januar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob man bei der Gtx 285 MSI Superpipe die voltage per software einstellen kann ?


 
nee eigentlich nicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> nee eigentlich nicht



soll heißen:
1. Ich weiß nicht ob man es per software einstellen kann 

2. Nein man kann es nicht per software einstellen

sorry steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> soll heißen:
> 1. Ich weiß nicht ob man es per software einstellen kann
> 
> 2. Nein man kann es nicht per software einstellen
> ...


 
Glaube auch nicht, dass man das bei der Karte per Software einstellen kann. Geht meines Wissens nach nur per Hardmod.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2012)

Zumindest sinds keine VT1165 Wandler, denn ich erinnere mich, dass im AF Tool die GTX285 von den unterstützten Karten immer deutlich ausgenommen wurde. Denke du wirst löten müssen.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2012)

mal nee frage 
hab gestern meine GTX 470 AMP 875/1750/920 @ 1,037v @ Air durchgerockt 

*warum hab ich im Aquamark nur 150fps im Durchschnitt* mit der GTX470

und warum läuft der Unigine-Heaven in DX11 mit der GTX470 ohne Probleme durch
aber mit keiner Karte(8800GTX,GTX260,GTX470,7300LE,u.s.w)komme durch den Unigine-Heaven DX9????


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Januar 2012)

Ok danke dann schau ich mich mal nach vmods um


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

@ crazzzy85
saubere leistung in den letzten wochen von dir. weiter so!


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Januar 2012)

Danke vaykir da wird noch bussle was kommen erwarte 2 nette Grakas


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

Welche genau?


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Januar 2012)

1. Gtx 260 Matrix

2. Gtx 580 Lightning (schafft 3dmark11 mit 1600)


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> 1. Gtx 260 Matrix
> 
> 2. Gtx 580 Lightning (schafft 3dmark11 mit 1600)


 
Uhh, yeah


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. Januar 2012)

Hoffe nur das ich die 1600 reproduziert bekomme aber das wird man ja noch sehen


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2012)

*wieso ist die SLI Auswahl nicht in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung*
wenn ich einen aktuelleren Treiber lade zb 260.99 ist bei beiden Karten (Disabled)
ist mein erster SLI Verbund habe noch überhaupt keinen Plan


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2012)

Mhhh eigentlich findest du die Auswahl im gleichen Punkt wie die Physx Konfiguration. Dreh die Karten einfach mal um. Also Karte 1 in Slot 2 und Karte 2 in Slot 1. SLI Brücke drauf? Wobei die eigentlich nicht mehr zwingend notwendig ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> mal nee frage
> hab gestern meine GTX 470 AMP 875/1750/920 @ 1,037v @ Air durchgerockt
> 
> *warum hab ich im Aquamark nur 150fps im Durchschnitt* mit der GTX470
> ...


 
Mal Win7 probiert? Soll bei Aqua und neueren Karte die Bremse lösen


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> mal nee frage
> hab gestern meine GTX 470 AMP 875/1750/920 @ 1,037v @ Air durchgerockt
> 
> *warum hab ich im Aquamark nur 150fps im Durchschnitt* mit der GTX470
> ...



Hast den oc_windforce tweak probiert? Habe ich für die GTX580 auch gebraucht.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast den oc_windforce tweak probiert? Habe ich für die GTX580 auch gebraucht.



Für den aquamark? Dachte der is nur für den 2001se.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mhhh eigentlich findest du die Auswahl im gleichen Punkt wie die Physx Konfiguration. Dreh die Karten einfach mal um. Also Karte 1 in Slot 2 und Karte 2 in Slot 1. SLI Brücke drauf? Wobei die eigentlich nicht mehr zwingend notwendig ist.


 
sli läuft hat am board gelegen musste den Lucid Chip ausschalten


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Für den aquamark? Dachte der is nur für den 2001se.


 
Brauchst unter XP auch für die GTX580 ansonsten hast vielleicht 200k Punkte als Ergebnis. War zumindest bei mir so  Erst mit dem Tweak ging es 400k und aufwärts.


----------



## oanvoanc (18. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jau wenigstens lief die Karte wieder mit 1400MHz durch. Konnte aber nur mit 1,4vGPU testen da ich nur etwa 4L LN2 übrig hatte... Mit der EVGA Frostbite kam ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr über 1200MHz. Danke


 

das heißt, du würdest die gelid über die frostbite einschätzen?
hab auch beide probiert, konnte aber kaum unterschiede feststellen.
was hast du für temperatur drops unter last mit der gtx 580 mit der gelid?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

Warum haste dir gtx 580 nicht unter win7 gebencht?
Lief nicht gut?

Ps: ich brauchte den tweak komischerweise nicht.


----------



## der8auer (18. Januar 2012)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> das heißt, du würdest die gelid über die frostbite einschätzen?
> hab auch beide probiert, konnte aber kaum unterschiede feststellen.
> was hast du für temperatur drops unter last mit der gtx 580 mit der gelid?


 
Schwer zu sagen. Für die GTX580 scheint die GELID besser zu sein aber bei anderen Karten würde ich die Frostbite auf Grund ihrer Viskosität bevorzugen. Die Gelid ist deutlich schwerer aufzutragen, aber ich habe mich hier an die Tips von Stummerwinter gehalten und erst mal den Pot auf 50°C erwärmt. So lies sich die Paste deutlich besser auftragen. Wenn ich das nächste Mal LN2 zur Verfügung habe werde ich es auf jeden Fall erneut testen um zu sehen ob der Unterschied wirklich an der GELID lag, aber Momentan spricht das Ergebnis für sich und ich würde die GELID weiterempfehlen.




Vaykir schrieb:


> Warum haste dir gtx 580 nicht unter win7 gebencht?
> Lief nicht gut?
> 
> Ps: ich brauchte den tweak komischerweise nicht.


 
Habe es mit Win7 auch probiert aber hatte etwa 2k weniger Punkte. Ja komischerweiße brauchen das nicht alle. Weiß aber auch nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich an der weit verbreiteten launischen Willkür der 580er


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2012)

So Freak ich brauchs Modbios für die 4890... Standardkühler und Standardspannung und ich lieg am 1067MHz Limit^^ Speicher war bei 1165, hab schlicht und einfach nicht weiter getestet. Übermorgen versuch ich das mal mit Dice.


----------



## Rixx (18. Januar 2012)

@blackbolt

SLI Brücke mußte ich bei mir einbauen da sonst in der Nvidia Steuerung die SLI Auswahl fehlte.


----------



## green_Nerd (18. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,

wie eben schon in folgendem Thread beschrieben (wurde dabei auf diesen thread verwiesen) 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/198733-lga-775-benchsystem-konfigurationshilfe.html

möchte ich ein LGA 775 Benchsystem bauen. LGA775 aufgrund meines begrenzten bugets.

Ich würde gerne von euch mal hören:
-board?
-Cpu's?
-Ram?

Ein Dice/LN2 Pot soll aller planung nach in den Semesterferien entstehen. 

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2012)

Hey
na hört sich doch gut an 

Was für CPUs willst du denn damit benchen? Das klassische 775-OC-Board wäre das Rampage Extreme X48, da geht nämlich DDR3 Ram drauf, was dir für SuperPi nen großen Vorteil verschafft. Gibt aber auch andere gute Alternativen, z.B. das gute alte Rampage Formula X48 (benutze ich), oder das DFI P45 Board (Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht auswendig). Manche gehen mit Quads, manche mit Duals besser. Aber das lass dir mal von den alten Hasen erklären 
Für ältere CPUs mit 133 bzw 533er FSB ist das Asus Commando der Bringer.

CPUs: Alles was aufs Board geht  Da passt wirklich alles. Es gibt so viele 775er CPUs... Nur die mit dem niedrigen 133/533 FSB gehen nicht mehr auf die neueren Boards, aber du kannst auch auf nem Rampage Formula noch unbesorgt nen alten 90nm Pentium 4 benchen. Zur Not nachgucken.


----------



## green_Nerd (18. Januar 2012)

Allright also CPU's alles was ich in die finger bekomme.  (solange es kompatibel ist)

Das tolle ist das ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe für 500$ nen MB aus denn USA zu importieren , sprich ich brauche etwas das ach noch irgend wie zu vernünftigen preisen verfügbar ist. 

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Rixx (18. Januar 2012)

sowas brauchst Du für Quad Cores

Gigabyte EP-45 EXTREME bestes Mainbaord für Sockel 775 | eBay


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2012)

Natürlich hier irgendwo gebraucht kaufen, mehr als nen Hunni kann man dafür gar nicht mehr ausgeben, eher sowas um die 50€  Neu kaufen wäre wie du ja schon sagst irrsinnig.
Bei den CPUs kommts ja auch nicht auf die absolute Leistung an, es muss ja nur Punkte geben und auf dem Board laufen, ich hab z.B. nen E2140, nen P4 530 und nen Celeron im Paket für 13€ inkl. Versand abgestaubt 

Für solche Zwecke empfiehlt es sich, die Marktplätze der verschiedenen PC-Foren regelmäíg durchzusuchen, um ab und zu mal ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Ich bin (natürlich nicht nur) aus diesem Grund im Computerbase Forum, PCGHX und HWLuxx. Gerade im Luxx gibt es einen unglaublich großen MP. Und zugelassen wird man da ja auch recht schnell.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2012)

ja Sockel 775, da gibt es sehr viel gute Boards. Das beste ist sicherlich das Rampage extreme, aber es gibt quasi von jedem Hersteller zwei, drei empfehlenswerte Boards. Mal so zum stöbern Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.  Einfach gucken welche Boards beliebt sind und dann mal einige Ergebnisse durch gucken welches einen guten FSB macht. Man kann sagen das P45 und X48 die Speerspitze sind.

Das Rampage Extreme würde ich auch nicht neu kaufen für 500$. Es gibt auch Forum-Marktplätze wo man gebrauchte Board wesentlich billiger bekommt.

zu der Liste von Masterchief kann man noch die Gigabyte UD3P, UD4, MSI P45 NEo2, Biostar Tpower i45, Asus P5E3 Premium und noch viele andere auflisten. die Auswahl ist riesig


----------



## Vaykir (18. Januar 2012)

Ja hier im forum werden haeufig sachen vertickert. Ich hab auch noch gute 20 775 cpus hier liegen. Vllt is was fuer dich dabei.

Nen asus p5e3 premium waere noch ne option.


----------



## green_Nerd (18. Januar 2012)

Danke euch ich denke das Hilft mir shcon mal weiter 

Gruß Nerd

P.S.
Ne erschwingliche Ram empfehkung noch ? 

Edit:
ICh hab die beiträge fürn Marktplatz noch nicht zusammen. Aber sobald ich das hab wird der leer gekauft


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Januar 2012)

suche im marktplätzen/ebay nach Riegel mit d9gmh Riegeln falls du ddr2 benutzt, hier eine liste wo man sieht wo welche chips verbaut sind.

ddr3 habe ich nicht so die ahnung welche gut


----------



## Matti OC (19. Januar 2012)

HI, sorry blackbolt, ich hab dir da ein paar GTPP weggenommen. (warst ja so dicht an Rocco dran, sorry sorry) 

Matti OC`s PCMark 2005 score: 14315 marks with a Pentium 4 651

lg


----------



## blackbolt (19. Januar 2012)

hab schon gesehen du Nase

schönes Ergebniss


----------



## Matti OC (19. Januar 2012)

dann mach mal schön 3D, du Nase 

lg Matti


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hab schon wieder ne frage .

Ich hab hier noch ne IDE Festplatte rum liegen. Bringt mir beim Prozessor benchen Sata 3GiB/sec nen großen Vorteil.
Der Vorteil solte so groß sein, dass sich eine Investition bei den aktuellen HDD preisen lohnt.
Oder gleich auf ne SSD sparen?

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du mit "Prozessor benchen" so sachen wie CPU-Z oder SuperPI meinst. Nein, bringt keinen Vorteil. S-ATA ist unter Umständen sogar nen Nachteil weil du mit dem PCI-Clock manchmal nochwas beim CPU-Z rausholen kannst, der aber sehr schnell vom S-ATA port limitiert wird.

Festplatten kaufen ist aktuell eh nochnicht wirklich empfehlenswert, wenn du nen wirklichen Boost haben willst spar auf ne SSD, die bieten subjektiv echt den merkbarsten Leistungsschub


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

Genau das meinte ich .
Gut dann wird für "uni-Zwecke" (jeder info student sollte benchen) mal nen neues XP Organiesiert (Ich leibe MSDA oder wie es heißt). 
Welches Service Pack eigentlich bzw sind da unterschiede?
Und das System neu aufgestest.

Dann wird noch etwas gewartet und irgend wann mit nem 2ten high end netzteil zugeschlagen.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2012)

Musste jetzt mit dem E2140 anfangen, weil ich kein passendes BIOS für die 4890 hab... Wenigstens lief das diesmal auf Anhieb, weder Graka (6600GT für 2D 775), Windows oder Festplatten machen Mucken. Board und CPU laufen bis jetzt auch. Schauen wir mal


----------



## 4LI4Z (20. Januar 2012)

Hi,
bin gerade noch am benchen, grad mal bisschen 2D, hier mal das Ergebnis: 4LI4Z`s SuperPi score: 6sec 896ms with a Core i5 2500K .

Is die in Ordnung oder muss ich da noch iwas hinzufügen oder so? Ist meine erste Submission.


----------



## Professor Frink (20. Januar 2012)

Platzier mal alle Fenster nebeneinander, niemand intressiert sich für deinen Desktop ^^
Ansonsten sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Januar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin gerade noch am benchen, grad mal bisschen 2D, hier mal das Ergebnis: 4LI4Z`s SuperPi score: 6sec 896ms with a Core i5 2500K .
> 
> Is die in Ordnung oder muss ich da noch iwas hinzufügen oder so? Ist meine erste Submission.


 
Alles okay. Wenn noch so viel Platz ist, kannst du noch einmal CPU-Z mit Mainboard dazu packen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2012)

Hat echt keiner dieses dämliche 4890er BIOS parat? Karte läuft nebenan grad unter Dice, aber bei denen die ich bis jetzt durchprobiert hab, ist spätestens bei 1100 Schluss. Das schaffe ich aber mit Standardkühler und Standardspannung. Unter Dice sollten so um die 1,2GHz drin sein. Selber bearbeiten funktioniert leider auch nicht (Treiber wird dann nicht geladen).


----------



## der8auer (20. Januar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin gerade noch am benchen, grad mal bisschen 2D, hier mal das Ergebnis: 4LI4Z`s SuperPi score: 6sec 896ms with a Core i5 2500K .
> 
> Is die in Ordnung oder muss ich da noch iwas hinzufügen oder so? Ist meine erste Submission.


 
Sieht doch gut aus  Jetzt noch etwas Zeit ins RAM Tuning stecken dann holst noch ein paar ms mehr raus 




Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hat echt keiner dieses dämliche 4890er BIOS parat? Karte läuft nebenan grad unter Dice, aber bei denen die ich bis jetzt durchprobiert hab, ist spätestens bei 1100 Schluss. Das schaffe ich aber mit Standardkühler und Standardspannung. Unter Dice sollten so um die 1,2GHz drin sein. Selber bearbeiten funktioniert leider auch nicht (Treiber wird dann nicht geladen).



Leider nicht :/ Das kann wahrscheinlich nur Alex dir helfen... Deshalb bin ich auch kein Fan von ATI Karten.


----------



## Matti OC (20. Januar 2012)

HI, Mako & Alex haben das Bios drauf.


----------



## 4LI4Z (21. Januar 2012)

Also mal ein kleines Resümee der gestrigen Session. Temperaturmäßig war es gar kein Problem bei draußen 1-3° C. Gebencht wurde mein 2500k in SuperPi.

4LI4Z`s SuperPi score: 6sec 833ms with a Core i5 2500K

Später war dann doch noch ein bisschen 3D angesagt und 3DMark06 lief noch mit einer GTX 560 Ti.
Allerdings lief die nur auf Standartspannung deswegen waren nur 950Mhz machbar. Ausserdem wurde ein Phenom II 955 BE gebencht der sich dank der niedrigen Temperaturen komfortabel auf 4,5-4,6Ghz benchen lies.

4LI4Z`s SuperPi score: 15sec 524ms with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

Im 3D wurde er von einer GTX 460 256 Bit auf 950Mhz befeuert, was auch recht problemlos war. 

Alles in allem war es ein erfolgreicher Abend mit fürs erste zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen. Kondenswasser hatte ich auch keine Probleme, auch als ich meinen immer noch kalten PC in mein warmes Zimmer stellte. Also outdoor Benchen oder wie in diesem Fall in einer Garage ist auch für absolute Anfänger auf jeden Fall mal eine gute Möglichkeit, ohne viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen ein wenig an der Taktschraube zu drehen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Januar 2012)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2243875_4li4z_superpi_core_i5_2500k_6sec_833ms

Du hast den falschen Screenshot hochgeladen. Ändere das bitte mal. Das ist ein 3D Mark Run zusehen.


----------



## 4LI4Z (22. Januar 2012)

Sry, hab es jetzt geändert.


----------



## blackbolt (22. Januar 2012)

@ 4li4z nette Scores,guter Anfang hast da anscheinend eine gute Cpu erwischt

warum will der Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) immer noch nicht bei mir laufen 
bei xp hängt er sich bei stage 7 und bei vista bei stage 20 oder 21  auf


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal den Onboard Sound aktiviert? Soll laut Massman das Problem lösen.

Bekomme den Benchmark aber auch nicht zum laufen...


----------



## Ü50 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme ihn auch nicht ans Laufen, trotz Onboard Sound aktiviert.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Januar 2012)

schreib mal SoF aus der AF an, der hatte sich damit erst intensiv mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> schreib mal SoF aus der AF an, der hatte sich damit erst intensiv mit beschäftigt.


 
Evtl. könntest du danach auch das Ergebnis posten, falls du ihn zum laufen bekommen hast. Wäre super!
Damit scheinen ja mehrere Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Matti OC (22. Januar 2012)

HI, ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass Rocco das Team verlassen hat. 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

Ja ist mir gestern schon aufgefallen :/ Habe ihm auch gleich eine PN geschrieben aber bisher keine Antwort...


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Januar 2012)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber das ist schon das ein oder anderemal passiert.
Ist sicher nichts langfristiges 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (22. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich werde auch die OC Allianz von PCGH verlassen, ich fühle mich hier leider nicht mehr zu Hause, zwei Jahre Zusammenarbeit brachten einigen Erfolgt, nun ist es Zeit neue Wege zugehen. 

lg aus berlin


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

___

Kleines Resümee zu der Session gestern: Man kann wohl guten Gewissenes behaupten, dass das ganze nicht gerade ergebnisorientiert war.  Immer, wenn man mal gerade losgelegt hatte, kam irgendwas dazwischen. z.B. endlich Pot wieder aufgetaut und neu montiert, in der Zwischenzeit war dann das Board so durchgefroren dass es nicht mehr ansprang, weil irgendwo ein Tropfen Wasser saß. Also beides wieder auftauen. Dann wollten die beiden 260er nicht so wirklich und die 275 ist fast durchgebrannt (Notabschaltung wegen überhitzenden Spawas bei 1,3V trotz Passivkühlern und 25W Deltalüfter).
Die 580 wollten wir heute noch nachbenchen, aber was war: Riss in der Dice-Kiste und somit am nächsten Morgen kein Dice mehr, sondern nur noch Eisklumpen vorgefunden. Pot ging damit nicht unter -25. Dann noch die üblichen Treiberprobleme (hauptsächlich AMD) und die Sache war gegessen^^
Trotzdem wars richtig lustig, wir hatten nen Haufen Spaß, auch wenn das Benchen an sich schon fast eher im Hintergrund stand. Gegen Mitternacht kam uns dann noch die Idee, mein neues Big Bang Marshal mal zu testen, weswegen wir unsere gesammelten Werke an Multi-GPU-Karten da draufgepackt haben  Video lade ich wenn möglich noch hoch. Nur so viel: Wir konnten auf einem einzigen System mit über 3 Gigahashes/s Bitcoins minen  (1x 6870 ~ 300 MH/s)

Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen E2140 getestet, der leider nur bis 445FSB ging (3560MHz etwa), das waren überall nur 2-3 Punkte, und für den P4 640 fehlte mir die Zeit. Bootete aber mit 1,55V und 4,8GHz (ist das gut)? 

Fotoalbum kommt noch, genau wie das ein oder andere Video (wie ich hoffe).


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, ich werde auch die OC Allianz von PCGH verlassen, ich fühle mich hier leider nicht mehr zu Hause, zwei Jahre Zusammenarbeit brachten einigen Erfolgt, nun ist es Zeit neue Wege zugehen.
> 
> lg aus berlin


 
whooot?
Mensch schade! Viel erfolg, wo auch immer du jetzt hin gehst.


----------



## Matti OC (22. Januar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> whooot?
> Mensch schade! Viel erfolg, wo auch immer du jetzt hin gehst.



Hi, ich gehe in einen ganz neuen Team, um vllt Parole zu bieten zu den ganzen großen Teams.
sorry, dass ich vllt aus den Team von PCGH ein paar Member mit nehme  

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kleines Resümee zu der Session gestern: Man kann wohl guten Gewissenes behaupten, dass das ganze nicht gerade ergebnisorientiert war.  Immer, wenn man mal gerade losgelegt hatte, kam irgendwas dazwischen. z.B. endlich Pot wieder aufgetaut und neu montiert, in der Zwischenzeit war dann das Board so durchgefroren dass es nicht mehr ansprang, weil irgendwo ein Tropfen Wasser saß. Also beides wieder auftauen. Dann wollten die beiden 260er nicht so wirklich und die 275 ist fast durchgebrannt (Notabschaltung wegen überhitzenden Spawas bei 1,3V trotz Passivkühlern und 25W Deltalüfter).
> Die 580 wollten wir heute noch nachbenchen, aber was war: Riss in der Dice-Kiste und somit am nächsten Morgen kein Dice mehr, sondern nur noch Eisklumpen vorgefunden. Pot ging damit nicht unter -25. Dann noch die üblichen Treiberprobleme (hauptsächlich AMD) und die Sache war gegessen^^
> Trotzdem wars richtig lustig, wir hatten nen Haufen Spaß, auch wenn das Benchen an sich schon fast eher im Hintergrund stand. Gegen Mitternacht kam uns dann noch die Idee, mein neues Big Bang Marshal mal zu testen, weswegen wir unsere gesammelten Werke an Multi-GPU-Karten da draufgepackt haben  Video lade ich wenn möglich noch hoch. Nur so viel: Wir konnten auf einem einzigen System mit über 3 Gigahashes/s Bitcoins minen  (1x 6870 ~ 300 MH/s)
> 
> ...



Spaß ist doch die Hauptsache  Bei mir läuft auch nicht jede Session glatt da kann ich dich gut verstehen 

Welche 275 hast du denn? Bei 1,3V ist ja schon etwas komisch, dass die Spannungswandler so extrem heiß werden.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

@Matti: Naja, solange du hier nicht anfängst, Werbung zu machen...   Schade um deinen Austritt, aber was solls, viel Glück bei deinem neuen Team. 

@der8auer: War die 275 meines Kollegen (von EVGA), ich habs nachgemessen, Spannung lag bei 1,291V auf einem ADP4100. Passivkühler saßen bombenfest, Karte lief gerade mal bei 850MHz. Ist im GT4 vom 03er abgestürzt und es roch besorgniserregend nach schmelzendem Heißkleber, angeschmortem Liquid Tape und gegrillter Elektronik. Karte lief noch, hab die Spulen dann auch noch mit Passivkühlern beklebt, allerdings genau dasselbe (selbst bei runtergedrehter Spannung und weniger Takt). Auch den I/O-Chip hatten wir beklebt (wurde auch knallheiß). Hab die Temps nach dem Ausgehen nicht nachgemessen, aber die Rückseite des PCBs auf Höhe der Spawas konnte man unmöglich anfassen, ich schätze das grob auf 100°+. Vergleichbar mit Herdplatte


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

Autsch. Naja hauptsache sie lebt noch  

Wenn hier jemand Werbung macht gibts haue.


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand Werbung macht gibts haue.



ich steh' auf Schläge - kommste zu mir oder ich zu dir?

Aber ich verrate es trotzdem - ich lass jetzt meine Punkte >>hier<< zählen  da gibt's nämlich "ProPoints"


Nu aber mal im Ernst...

Auch ich verabschiede mich (nachträglich) vom PCGH - ich habe lange mit mir gerungen und letztendlich doch so entschieden. Mir fehlt hier in diesem gewaltigen Team einfach das "Team" (also immernoch die "selbe alte Leier"). 
Mein Dank gilt Matti (Matti-OC), Alex (Freakezoit), Roman (der8auer) und letzendlich natürlich allen Anderen, die mich motiviert und unterstützt haben.

Ich hoffe, man(n) sieht und hört sich trotz meiner Entscheidung doch wieder und der Kontakt geht nicht ganz verloren.


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

Benchst jetzt deinen Körper oder wie? 

Na dann mal viel Spaß im neuen Team. Vielleicht findet ihr ja dort was ihr sucht. Kannst ja trotzdem ab und zu hier vorbei schauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

Grad schönes Pic gefunden: Bester Fehlercode des ganzen Abends! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

Geil das habe ich auch noch nie gesehen  Das schreit doch nach einem neuen Profilbild für dich!


----------



## Vaykir (23. Januar 2012)

Wasn das fürn board?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

@Roman: Allerdings  Hab aber noch mehr Bilder, da wird erst noch selektiert  Denke nen Album hier würde sich nicht schlecht machen, ich lasse es euch wissen.
@Sandro: Maximus IV Gene-Z meines Kollegen, niedliches Ding^^ Aber Hauptsache ne 31cm Karte und nen NH-D14 drauf^^


----------



## blackbolt (23. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Grad schönes Pic gefunden: Bester Fehlercode des ganzen Abends!


 
den Fehlercode hatte ich noch nicht


@Mätti OC & RoccoEsa schade das ihr geht  viel Spass noch 

dann habe ich jetzt wohl unfreiwillig *Platz 1* im Team


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> dann habe ich jetzt wohl unfreiwillig *Platz 1* im Team



na komm, hast ja auch anständig was getan dafür


----------



## SoF (23. Januar 2012)

@Matti und Rocco Alles gute in euren neuen Teams!

@UH DX9:

HD Sound im Bios aktivieren
unter Win7 brauchte ich keine Treiber installieren
zur sicherheit habe ich auch die HD-Treiber von der GPU installiert

unter XP:
wer beim Bench-System den Windows-Audio-Service deaktivert wird ebenfalls im Übergang von Szene 7 zu 8 mit einem schwarzen Screen begrüßt
Audio-Treiber installieren
HD-Treiber der GPU installieren


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> den Fehlercode hatte ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> @Mätti OC & RoccoEsa schade das ihr geht  viel Spass noch
> ...


 
Stimmt  Dann gleich mal Glückwunsch zur Nummer 1


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Januar 2012)

Den Fehlercode kenn ich, bei meinem Asus P5E64WS Evo hieß das "init USB"  

Was hieß das denn beim kleinen Gene?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, haben das Board nur als Überbrückungs-Board für ein Zwei-Netzteil-System verwendet  Da war uns der Fehlercode egal 

Erstes Video vom Setup: PC Trockeneiskühlung Setup 2600K/GTX260/M4E --- Benchen fürs PCGHX - YouTube - nicht hauen, mache sonst nicht viel auf Youtube, und ich musste es in mp4 konvertieren, avi hätte viel zu lange gedauert beim Hochladen (28 zu 986MB).

PS: Der erste, der sich über die Tapete lustig macht, kriegt den Fusion Pot ins Gesicht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Januar 2012)

Ist doch sehr ... hrr... "schick" 

Naja, so schlimm ist die Qualität auch wieder nicht, es reicht locker um zu erkennen, dass da ein Mainboard liegt 

EDIT:  "...Pots von der acht auer..."  Das könnte gefährlich werden


----------



## Vaykir (23. Januar 2012)

Danke fürs teilen, SoF.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Januar 2012)

Danke fürs teilen, SoF.
Gilt das sowohl für nvidia als auch amd?

Edit:
Bitte einen beitrag loeschen. Handy hats versaut


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> EDIT:  "...Pots von der acht auer..."  Das könnte gefährlich werden


 
   
Roman, glaub mir bitte, ICH BIN UNSCHULDIG 

Klingt im Video aber auch so als wäre Masterchief der Name nicht so ganz koscher ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

^^ Ich kenn das EOS Video natürlich und was tut man nicht alles um die Mods ein bisschen zu mobben


----------



## Freakezoit (23. Januar 2012)

So Jungs wie Matti schon gesagt hat , wenn es am schönsten ist sollte man was verändern.
Und so Verlasse auch ich wie Matti und Rocco das Team.
Nicht weil ich nur so wechsle (Um den Mecker leuten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen) sondern. Weil ich auch für mich persönlich der meinung bin das Wir zwar viel spaß hatten aber ich auch der meinung bin das man in einem Kleineren Team einfach nicht so Untergeht wie es bei PCGHX der Fall ist ( Nicht falsch verstehn  ) .
Bei mir ist es mit der Zeit zum Benchen im moment nicht grad so das ich alles machen könnte , sondern eher so dass ich nur noch das Mache was für mich Noch sinn macht.
Vondaher ist auch dieser schritt wohldurchdacht. (manchmal muss man einfach einen Schritt zurück machen um Zwei nach vorne zu kommen.)
Ich stehe nat. für Roman und ausgewählte Leute auch noch mit Rat & Tat zurseite , Keine bange


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Januar 2012)

Schade, das macht doch nachdenklich wenn so gute leute gehen. Was kann getan werden um soetwas zu verhindern?


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Januar 2012)

@ Alex

Ihr scheint ja anscheinend ein neues Team gegründet zu haben? Was hat es denn mit eurem neuen Team auf sich? Wie organisiert ihr euch? 

Ich hoffe dass ich auch zu diesen "ausgewählten Leuten" gehöre, grade weil ich ja bald wieder anfange zu benchen und wir ziemlich nah beieinander wohnen habe ich immernoch etwas Hoffnung auf gemeinsames benchen.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

@mitch: Wir joinen einfach alle dem neuen Team


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Januar 2012)

Ich meine nur: Wie schafft mann es in einem so grossen Team einen ,,Ort'' zu schaffen an dem sich Anfänger aber auch die Pro's wohl fühlen.
Einfach so weiter machen? Nicht dass PCGH abstürzt? Oder hilft das evtl. und das Team hat so einen dämpfer mal gebraucht?
Sorry mach mir nur n kopp....


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

Also Freakezoit, Matti und RoccoESA suchen ein Team welches "Teamfähig" ist, aktiv und ihnen auch etwas bietet (ich sage mal vorsichtig Sponsoring).

Sie sind selbst erst vor einem Jahr zu uns gekommen da sie schon in anderen Teams waren aber dort auch nicht das gefunden haben was sie suchen. Meiner Meinung nach sind wir ein sehr aktives Team (man beobachte diesen Thread und vergleiche das mal mit den Foren anderer Teams!) und durchaus "Teamfähig". Ich glaube wir haben noch keinen hängen lassen hier im Team. Wer ein Problem hat dem wird wenn möglich auch immer geholfen. Ich habe bisher auch noch jedem per PN geholfen wenn ich eine Lösung wusste.

Also ein Teamwechsel ist nichts dramatisches, besonders nicht im Falle von den drei genannten, da sie sowieso keine PCGHX Stammuser waren. Wer mit unserem Team "groß wird" hat einen ganz anderen Bezug zum Team und den Membern hier.

Und PCGH wird sicher nicht abstürzen  Wir haben trotz deren Wechsel immer noch knapp 40000 Punkte was Platz 4 in der Welt bedeutet und die Stammuser unseres Teams werden sicher nicht wechseln. Also keine Angst und weiterbenchen


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Also ein Teamwechsel ist nichts dramatisches, besonders nicht im Falle von den drei genannten, da sie sowieso keine PCGHX Stammuser waren. Wer mit unserem Team "groß wird" hat einen ganz anderen Bezug zum Team und den Membern hier.


 
Einfachmal um Roman zu bestärken:
Ich kann das bestätigen und
*/sign !*

Matt, Alex und Rocco sind einfach ne andere Art Bencher und Kaliber als wir "Normalen". Und deswegen ist das was sie tuen auch kein Angriff auf das Team ansich. Macht euch mal nicht so viel Kopf


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Januar 2012)

Alles klar , weiterbenchen.  Hab mir ein paar karten der ATI 38XXer und 48XXer Reihe für die 3Dmarks besorgt, mal schaun ob was gutes dabei ist.


----------



## RoccoESA (23. Januar 2012)

@ Roman 

Unterstützung ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Sponsoring - und ich für meinen Teil habe deine Unterstützung (du bist im Übrigen ein 500tel des Teams) immer zu würdigen gewusst und dies auch getan. Oder?

Und um's mal direkt zu formulieren - wir waren auch schon vor unserem Teambeitritt "groß" - aber nur durch *ALLE* Member ist das Team dazu geworden, was es heute ist.

@ All

Nein, mein Weggang ist keineswegs als "Angriff", "Lektion" oder was auch immer da reininterpretiert werden soll gedacht. Ich habe einfach meine Konsequenzen aus mir zwischen den Jahren zugänglich gemachten Informationen gezogen. Diese werde ich jedoch weder weiter erläutern noch offenbaren.

Und wer bitte legt fest, was ein "StammUser" ist? Ist der ein StammUser der immer wieder "spamt" oder nur der der immer "on" ist? Wer sagt, das ich immer angemeldet sein muss um hier mitzulesen? Wer sagt, das ich immer wieder neue Scores uppen muss um "dabei zu sein"? 

Fragt euch doch mal selbst, wann euch als "Stammusern" aufgefallen ist, das ich nicht mehr dabei bin ... Waren das 2 oder 3 500tel des Teams, die das bemerkt haben? 

Also lassen wir doch einfach diese Diskussionen oder betreibt die weiter im "stillen Kämmerlein".


Bitte - lasst die Spekulationen ...


Beinahe jeden Tag kommt oder geht einer - was also bitte soll dann das Ganze?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Januar 2012)

Zitat: der8auer 

Wer mit unserem Team "groß wird" hat einen ganz anderen Bezug zum Team und den Membern hier.

Und PCGH wird sicher nicht abstürzen   Wir haben trotz deren Wechsel immer noch knapp 40000 Punkte was Platz 4  in der Welt bedeutet und die Stammuser unseres Teams werden sicher  nicht wechseln. Also keine Angst und weiterbenchen  

PCGH wird sicherlich nicht abstürzen, dafür haben wir zu viele User die sich richtig Mühe geben und auch von unseren Team Captains bei Fragen unterstützt werden.
Da hatten wir ja schon schlimmere Abstürtze gehabt.(Rev)

Leider habe ich es immer noch nicht verstanden, ein Zitat einzufügen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2012)

Rocco, du hast doch selber gesagt, dass du dich der lieben Gesundheit wegen erstmal weniger ums Benchen kümmern wirst. Natürlich schreiben wir dich da nicht gleich ab. Unterstützung aus der Gesamtheit des Teams ist bei so vielen Membern - von denen ja auch die wenigsten hier aktiv sind - natürlich schwierig, auch wenn es schon stimmt, das ganze daher eher als "loseren Verband" denn als festes Team zu bezeichnen. Daher die Unterteilung in "Stammuser" und "normale User" denke ich mal. 
Somit macht die Unterteilung des Teams in "500tel" auch kaum Sinn, da ein Großteil das Benchen nicht so ernst nehmen kann oder will wie das der ein oder andere hier gerne tut (mich eingeschlossen). Das ist Spaß, Hobby, Ausloten von Grenzen... Aber es ist ja wohl nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn die Resultate dessen bei uns im Team hochgeladen werden.

Und nichts für ungut, aber... Ihr seid Schwergewichte von HWBot, wie soll denn die "Unterstützung" eines Gelegenheitsbenchers mit vielleicht 50 HW Punkten auf HWBot da aussehen? Einfach noch mehr Leute, die eure Leistung bewundern? Reicht das hier nicht?



> Und wer bitte legt fest, was ein "StammUser" ist? Ist der ein StammUser  der immer wieder "spamt" oder nur der der immer "on" ist? Wer sagt, das  ich immer angemeldet sein muss um hier mitzulesen? Wer sagt, das ich  immer wieder neue Scores uppen muss um "dabei zu sein"?


Wer sagt, dass unzählige andere Leute, die du hier gerade zu Unrecht beschuldigst, das nicht genauso machen? Der8auer sagt es doch schon, Leute, die mit dem Team hier großgeworden sind, stört die "lockere" Gemeinschaft nicht. Die Tatsache, dass ihr jetzt geht, unterstreicht die Tatsache nur.


> Matt, Alex und Rocco sind einfach ne andere Art Bencher und Kaliber als wir "Normalen".


Stimmt, und ich versteh nicht, wie man sich davon auch noch beleidigt fühlen kann.


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

Meine Aussage war keinenfalls böse gemeint  Wer Stammuser ist und wer nicht entscheide ich nicht sondern jeder für sich selbst. Als Stammuser bezeichne ich alle die aktiv und regelmäßig hier im Team, Thema und/oder beim Bot unterwegs sind und "im Team groß geworden sind". Es ist einfach anders ob man vorher jahrelang woanders war oder ob man hier angefangen hat. Da hat man einfach einen anderen Bezug zum Team. Das wollte ich damit sagen und nichts anderes. Die Punkte interessieren mich da nicht im geringsten. Wir haben 500 Member im Team wovon maximal 50 regelmäßig aktiv sind. Ihr alle die hier im Thread aktiv seid, seid Stammuser. Wir haben geschätzte 300 HWBot-Account-Leichen die nichts machen  Die wollte ich einfach mal rausnehmen 

Aber ich würde vorschlagen wir belassen das jetzt dabei. Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden wo er sich wohl fühlt


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, haben das Board nur als Überbrückungs-Board für ein Zwei-Netzteil-System verwendet  Da war uns der Fehlercode egal
> 
> Erstes Video vom Setup: PC Trockeneiskühlung Setup 2600K/GTX260/M4E --- Benchen fürs PCGHX - YouTube - nicht hauen, mache sonst nicht viel auf Youtube, und ich musste es in mp4 konvertieren, avi hätte viel zu lange gedauert beim Hochladen (28 zu 986MB).
> 
> PS: Der erste, der sich über die Tapete lustig macht, kriegt den Fusion Pot ins Gesicht


 
Oh man haha ich habs jetzt erst gesehen  

Top Video


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, haben das Board nur als Überbrückungs-Board für ein Zwei-Netzteil-System verwendet  Da war uns der Fehlercode egal
> 
> Erstes Video vom Setup: PC Trockeneiskühlung Setup 2600K/GTX260/M4E --- Benchen fürs PCGHX - YouTube - nicht hauen, mache sonst nicht viel auf Youtube, und ich musste es in mp4 konvertieren, avi hätte viel zu lange gedauert beim Hochladen (28 zu 986MB).
> 
> PS: Der erste, der sich über die Tapete lustig macht, kriegt den Fusion Pot ins Gesicht


 
Jetzt hauste aber richtig rein Niklas. Sahnige Sache. Mach bloß weiter so. Schön zu sehe, dass du trotz Startschwierigkeiten jetzt voll dabei bist! 
Wann trauste dich an die richtig dicken karten?


----------



## OCPerformance (24. Januar 2012)

8auer Pot Schlauchwerbung. 

Cooles Vid.  Achso ps. Coole Tapete.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2012)

Die sieht in Live noch viel schlimmer aus


----------



## OCPerformance (24. Januar 2012)

Kommt wenigstens richtige Stimmung auf.


----------



## blackbolt (24. Januar 2012)

RoccoESA schrieb:


> Fragt euch doch mal selbst, wann euch als "Stammusern" aufgefallen ist, das ich nicht mehr dabei bin ... Waren das 2 oder 3 500tel des Teams, die das bemerkt haben?


 
aufgefallen ist mir es sofort 
so jetzt zu den Stammusern, ok wir sind zwar 501 mitglieder aber wirkich aktiv sind doch nur 10-15 leute also eigendlich ein recht überschaubarer haufen
und wenn man sich mal den bot anschaut sind es doch von den 18000 usern wenn überhaupt nur 1000-1500 die wirklich aktiv sind
also wenn mir was in den 1 1/4 jahren hier beim bot aufgefallen ist,ist das eigentlich immer nur die gleichen ("bench verrückten") irgendwelche ergebnisse hochladen und von den anderen kommt mal 1-2 ergebnisse und dann wars das was man ja nicht wirklich als benchen bezeichnen kann

ich persönlich habe euch(Rocco,Mätti,Freakezoit) gerne im team gehabt
nicht nur weil ihr mir mit rat und tat zur seite gestanden habt sondern auch weil ich euch als motivation gesehen habe und es mich jeden tag insperiert hat noch ein paar pünkten oben drauf zu legen um euch irgend wann mal eingeholt zu bekommen

ich wünsche euch viel spass im neuen team vielleicht findet ihr ja da was ihr sucht

und dir Rocco natürlich viele,viele Gesunde Jahre


----------



## green_Nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

ich hab folgende Frage:

Hardwaresharing ist ja verboten, aber gilt das nur für den zubenchenden Gegenstand oder für das ganze setup. Sprich wenn ein Kumpel nen Prozessor anschlept darf er den auf meinem system benchen ?


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

So weit ich weis, gilt das nur für die zu benchende Hardware.


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. Januar 2012)

Das ist in meinen Augen etwas zwiespältig,  wenn du ihm ein Mobo oder RAM leihst ist es denke ich mal ok. Aber wenn es ne starke CPU oder graka ist könnte man da vermutlicherweise sich Ärger einfangen. Darum Meine Meinung: meine Hardware ist meine und deine Hardware ist deine. MfG Crazzzy


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

Vom Thema "Hardwaresharing" kannste eh ne eigene Wissenschaft von machen


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Januar 2012)

So weit ich weiß gehts nur um das zu benchende Teil, sprich ne gute Graka dürftest du wenn du 3D benchst nicht weitergeben, aber du und dein Kumpel könntet verschiedene Grakas auf dem selben Basissystem benchen.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Januar 2012)

/sign

Genauso isses 
Zcei und ich haben immer meinen i7 und unsere beiden Grakas für 3D-Benches genutzt, gab nie Probleme und haben uns auch vorher informiert.
Ist okay so.


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. Januar 2012)

Ok das wusste ich nicht damit das die CPU geteilt werden darf... Gut zuwissen. Wer hat nen gulfi der den 3dmark 06 mit 6,2GHZ schafft habe 3 x 580 Lightning


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß gehts nur um das zu benchende Teil, sprich ne gute Graka dürftest du wenn du 3D benchst nicht weitergeben, aber du und dein Kumpel könntet verschiedene Grakas auf dem selben Basissystem benchen.


 
Genau so ist es 
Für 3D Benches darf alles bis auf die GraKa geshared werden. Außer beu multi GPU da ists etwas komplizierter  Bin gerade mit dem Handy online. Ich poste die Regel mal wenn ich nachher wieder am PC bin.
Bei 2D Marks darf die CPU nicht geshared werden!


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

> habe 3 x 580 Lightning



Übertreiber  Machste die alle 3 mit dice/ln2?




> Bin gerade mit dem Handy online.



Hauptsache 24/7 online, wa


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. Januar 2012)

Sind doch die meisten mit dem Handy zu mindest tagsüber oder nicht


----------



## green_Nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Ok danke euch 

Um noch mal nach zu hacken wie war das jetzt mit der EOS ? 

Gruß Nerd


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2012)

So hier noch mal die genauen Regeln bzgl. HW-Sharing 



			
				HWBot Rules schrieb:
			
		

> *Hardware Sharing* (current version)
> 
> - Can't share CPU for CPU benchmarks
> - Can't share GPU for GPU benchmarks
> ...


 
Falls ihr es noch auf deutsch braucht - bitte melden 




green_Nerd schrieb:


> Ok danke euch
> 
> Um noch mal nach zu hacken wie war das jetzt mit der EOS ?
> 
> Gruß Nerd



Thema sollte eigentlich noch diese Woche kommen  Warte noch auf ein paar Emails... Hängt also nicht an mir


----------



## green_Nerd (25. Januar 2012)

wir sind gespannt .

Nach dem ich heute endlich die bedeutung von SS (im sinne von HWbot ) verstanden habe. Bin ich in der folgenden suche über Rotary Kompressoren gestolpert.

Gibt es gravierende unterschiede zwischen "normalen" und rotary Kompressoren?

Gruß Nerd


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2012)

Ja im Preis, Leistung und Lautstärke  Rotary sind etwas teurer aber normalerweise Leistungsstärker


----------



## derNetteMann (25. Januar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok das wusste ich nicht damit das die CPU geteilt werden darf... Gut zuwissen. Wer hat nen gulfi der den 3dmark 06 mit 6,2GHZ schafft habe 3 x 580 Lightning



Jop habe ich.


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. Januar 2012)

derNetteMann schrieb:
			
		

> Jop habe ich.



Steht die zum Verkauf? Oder treffen wir uns mal


----------



## chillinmitch (25. Januar 2012)

@Ü50: Ich freu mich ja wenn einer von uns nen 1.Platz hat aber ich bin hier doch etwas misstrauisch wegen Takt/Punkte Verhältniss. link
Oder tweakst du so gut?!


----------



## Ü50 (25. Januar 2012)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> @Ü50: Ich freu mich ja wenn einer von uns nen 1.Platz hat aber ich bin hier doch etwas misstrauisch wegen Takt/Punkte Verhältniss. link
> Oder tweakst du so gut?!



Auf diese Frage werde ich dir besser nicht antworten.


----------



## Barisan (25. Januar 2012)

@Ü50
he, he... neugierde.. schon gemacht.


----------



## derNetteMann (28. Januar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Steht die zum Verkauf? Oder treffen wir uns mal


 
Zum Verkauf steht er normal. Ein Treffen ist möglich, allerdings musst du dann auch das LN2 zahlen


----------



## crazzzy85 (28. Januar 2012)

Mal was neues von mir 

Crazzzy85`s SuperPi 32m score: 5min 57sec 16ms with a Core i7 2600K

Crazzzy85`s SuperPi score: 6sec 422ms with a Core i7 2600K

Crazzzy85`s PiFast score: 12.78 sec with a Core i7 2600K


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2012)

Ich koennte heulen 
56er multi und fsb wall bei 5535 mhz....*schnief*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2012)

Hehe. Kenn ich. Meiner macht genau 5525 bei Multi x56. Welche Batch ist denn das, vielleicht sind die ja verwandt?


----------



## crazzzy85 (29. Januar 2012)

Vaykir mal mit Kälte versucht ?


----------



## Vaykir (29. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hehe. Kenn ich. Meiner macht genau 5525 bei Multi x56. Welche Batch ist denn das, vielleicht sind die ja verwandt?


 
L101 231 oder so.

@ crazzzy
klar, kompressorkühlung mit -45°C is drauf.
Macht aber diesmal mit kälte nicht mehr als ohne. leider.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2012)

Meiner hört mit B966 auf, sind also verschieden... Kälte brachte bei meinem aber auch nichts. Bei Freakezoits CPU allerdings schon, 5525 durch den 06 mit 4C/8T waren drin, aber ich hab auch nicht höher getestet.


----------



## blackbolt (29. Januar 2012)

warum ist bei meinem 9600GT sli verbund so ein bild in jedem bench die points sind in ordnung 
mit dem 8800gts640mb sli verbund war das nicht so ????


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2012)

Und ?....ich habe schon SLI Gespanne gebencht wo ich nichts mehr erkennen konnte.

Solange der screen passt


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und ?....ich habe schon SLI Gespanne gebencht wo ich nichts mehr erkennen konnte.
> 
> Solange der screen passt


 
So sehe ich das auch immer 

Was ist eigentlich mit dir? Schon lange nicht mehr richtig gebencht


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bin momentan noch Sandy gefrustet 

Aber Kokü ist schon geordert


----------



## blackbolt (29. Januar 2012)

der 3dmark03 hängt sich aber immer im nature auf 
aber dafür zb im 3dmark06 hab ich sogar den 4 platz ich verstehe das nicht so ganz
davon abgesehen läuft der 06 bei mir sowieso mit am besten


----------



## OCPerformance (29. Januar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> warum ist bei meinem 9600GT sli verbund so ein bild in jedem bench die points sind in ordnung
> mit dem 8800gts640mb sli verbund war das nicht so ????


 
Darklaser lässt grüßen.


----------



## Ü50 (29. Januar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan noch Sandy gefrustet
> 
> Aber Kokü ist schon geordert


 
Ich kann die Dinger so langsam auch nicht mehr sehen.
Mein warmduscher 26K macht zicken weil meine WaKü -2° hat jetzt muss ich auch noch aufheizen.
Die SS wollte er garnicht.


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht wirds ja mit Ivy Bridge etwas besser  Noch 2-3 Monate


----------



## blackbolt (29. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds ja mit Ivy Bridge etwas besser  Noch 2-3 Monate


 und diesesmal hinke ich nicht nochmal ein jahr mit der cpu hinterher


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Januar 2012)

Wie machen sich eig die SB-E subzero?
Gibts da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2012)

Ja ist genauso wie bei SB-N. Manche brauchen etwas niedrigere Temperatur für hohen Takt aber generell skalieren die CPUs nicht wirklich auf Kälte


----------



## derNetteMann (29. Januar 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machen sich eig die SB-E subzero?
> Gibts da schon Erfahrungen?



Stellenweise zickiger als die normal sb. Hatte hier einen 3960x der hatte einen cbb bei -16 Grad und einen cb bei -25. Die Spannung lag bei 1,54v


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Januar 2012)

mhm, hab eben was von ca -30 Grad gelesen, danach funktioniert wohl der IMC netmehr richtig.
Mal sehn wie ich das auf der EOS mache...


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2012)

Kommt eben ganz auf die CPU an. Musst testen


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Januar 2012)

Jojo, muss eh mal gucken wie ich das alles mach. jetzt hab ich grad fest dass und wie ich zur EOS komme, jetzt muss ich mir iwie Hardware organisieren 
AKtuell siehts nur nach nem 3930k, ner 8800GT und ner 8800GTX aus. Nen bisschen mager... -.-
Nja, dabeinsein ist alles und ich hab ja nochn paar Monate um was auf die Beine zu stellen...


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Februar 2012)

Ivy Bridge Updates (3770k ES) von OBR link


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2012)

yumm yumm. Jetzt muss nur das OC-Verhalten passen


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Februar 2012)

Februar-OC Challenge ist jetzt bekannt gegeben: HWBOT OC Challenge February 2012 @ HWBOT

Schaut ja mal ganz interessant aus, muss ich wohl nen alten P4 ausgraben, für den 03er habe ich ne 6990 und ne GTX580 (testweise), das könnte ich mal versuchen. Habe aber nur die alten 90nm P4's, die 65er kriegt man ja bedeutend höher.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Februar 2012)

schaut euch mal die Temps von der 8800GTX mit nem Accelero XTREME Plus bei -10°C Luft Temp aufm Balkon an
ich würde sagen mit Wasser wäre ich auch nicht tiefer gekommen
Blackbolt`s 3DMark06 score: 19932 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## OCPerformance (1. Februar 2012)

welche karte ist das genau ist das eine bestimmte=? OC version die geht extreme gut ist aber mit Mods oder ?


----------



## blackbolt (1. Februar 2012)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> welche karte ist das genau ist das eine bestimmte=? OC version die geht extreme gut ist aber mit Mods oder ?


 das ist nee MSI OC alles ohne Mods und sonst was


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2012)

Jetzt noch Mods und ab gehts


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Februar 2012)

Oh, ohne Mods, das ist nicht schlecht  Naja die sollten ja nicht schwer zu finden sein, dann gutes gelingen


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Februar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> das ist nee MSI OC alles ohne Mods und sonst was


 
oh heftig, hab viele G80 hier aber 720 was die schafft ist spitze


----------



## sn@ke (2. Februar 2012)

Matti OC, RoccoESA und Freakezoit sind nicht mehr bei euch im Team?
Wie das


----------



## der8auer (2. Februar 2012)

Ja die haben ein neues Team gegründet: OC-Team Europe @ HWBOT

Wenn du ein paar Seiten hier im Thread zurück gehst findest mehr dazu 


edit: war schneller


----------



## Vaykir (2. Februar 2012)

Die ham neues Team aufgemacht: OC-Team Europe @ HWBOT

Da war einer ne Sekunde schneller. Lümmel du!


----------



## sn@ke (3. Februar 2012)

Jeder wie er will


----------



## blackbolt (3. Februar 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @Blackbolt, da fehlen dir ja nur noch 600P bis du mich hast


 da warens nur noch 350P
@True Monkey dich hab ich bald
41.                 2501 pts                 865 pts                 1636 pts                                                               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 True Monkey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware                                                    
42.                 2483 pts                 1824 pts                 659 pts                                                               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware

mfg


----------



## Freakezoit (3. Februar 2012)

Jo Blackbolt mein neues PCM05 Setup steht 
Hab heute mal meine Corsair Force GT getestet 

Freakezoit`s PCMark 2005 score: 36943 marks with a Core i7 2600K

Da geht noch gut was, mit ner anderen Gpu sollten da noch ein paar 100 punkte drinne sein.
Vom Cpu takt mal abgesehn. War halt nur nen Test run für allgm. Perf. nicht auf max Clock ausgerichtet.
Wenn meine Cpu so will wie ich sollten 5570mhz machbar sein.


----------



## 8ykrid (3. Februar 2012)

sysProfile: ID: 75389 - Chriiiz
das ist der beste.... schafft mit 4 ghz@c2q6600 eine 1M Zeit von unter 6 sec. Wie geil ist er denn...bzw gut mit PS CS5.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Februar 2012)

Ganz sauber ist der Kollege auch sonst nicht, SLI mit Crossfirebrücken hab ich zumindest bisher noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Februar 2012)

What the ****!!!!

Viss`s PiFast score: 12.39 sec with a Core i7 3930K

5,9GHz mit einem SB-E 
Sind zwar nur 2Kerne, aber das ist trotzdem übel.


----------



## 8ykrid (4. Februar 2012)

Wie schreibt der Gratulant im bot:awesome chip. 

Da hat wohl jmenad ne richtig gute CPU erwischt! Uns andere lässt das hoffen. Vllt gibt es noch mehr von dieser Batch oder es ist ein Ausblick auf verbesserte optimierte Fertigungsprozesse und dem was noch folgt.


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> What the ****!!!!
> 
> Viss`s PiFast score: 12.39 sec with a Core i7 3930K
> 
> ...


 
Das nenn ich mal einen guten Chip.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Februar 2012)

Die Frage ist, wie viel kann er mit 6C/12T rausholen.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Februar 2012)

Da wirste mal von ausgehen können, dass der die 5,6-5,8GHz auch sicher packen wird 

MFG


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Februar 2012)

Da instaliert man Windoof neu, stellt alles ein und dann bekommt man nur einen ordentlichen Score hin 

[hwbot=2250089]submission[/hwbot]

Für die Taktraten brauch das blöde Teil schon rund 1,5V und das klappt nur im AM3.....die restlichen Benches sind nur grottig 
Da versuch ich lieber noch bissel die HD5770

EDIT: Sorry, war ja nen Doppelpost ^^

MFG


----------



## OCPerformance (4. Februar 2012)

Blackbolt seine geht das ohne mods heftig.


----------



## 8ykrid (5. Februar 2012)

Mal den PC Mark Vantage getestet *18366*  gleich Platz 16 in der I7 920 Wertung geholt.

Bei Zimmertemp von 21°C^^...die Vcore etc hab ich nur fix eingestellt.Sollte echt mal auf den Balkon gehen. Mal schauen was bei 4,6 GHz geht.

In der Teamwertung Platz 13 für den i7 920.


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Februar 2012)

So wie schon angedeutet hab ich jetzt mal schnell ne neue deutsche Bestmarke im PCM05 gesetzt 

Freakezoit`s PCMark 2005 score: 39677 marks with a Core i7 2600K

Mal schauen Xp Startup ist noch verbesserungswürdig und luft für mehr takt hat die cpu auch noch


----------



## 8ykrid (5. Februar 2012)

very Nice, welche SSD nimmst du?


----------



## Vaykir (5. Februar 2012)

Corsair Performa GT, steht im Comment.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Februar 2012)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> So wie schon angedeutet hab ich jetzt mal schnell ne neue deutsche Bestmarke im PCM05 gesetzt
> 
> Freakezoit`s PCMark 2005 score: 39677 marks with a Core i7 2600K
> 
> Mal schauen Xp Startup ist noch verbesserungswürdig und luft für mehr takt hat die cpu auch noch



XP Startup ist bei mir viel zu hoch wegen meinen 2 SSD die muss ich drosseln.
Leider sind meine anderen Ergebnisse sehr bescheiden


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Februar 2012)

Ja das problem hab ich auch , du kannst dir ja mal Throttle stop anschauen , damit kannste den multi im betrieb runterdrehn und den internen takt dadurch bekommst du den Xp startup auch gedrosselt


----------



## 8ykrid (5. Februar 2012)

Und der Test bricht nicht ab? Oder muss man da noch was beachten? Werde auch demnächst meine beiden Agilitis ersetzen durch 2 Samsungs oder M4. Da wird es wohl auch eng werden bei 05er.


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Februar 2012)

Nein , du kannst ja vorher einzeln den laufen lassen und testen wie weit du runtertakten musst. Dann kannst du bei den 4 Profilen dir Makro`s ablegen und schön schalten und walten


----------



## 8ykrid (5. Februar 2012)

THX werd ich mir merken.


----------



## TaPaKaH (5. Februar 2012)

offtopic:
@Alex/Freakezoit - vielleicht du konntest mindestens eine von meine PNs antworten? 
end_offtopic


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2012)

Wie weit kriegt man einen 90nm Pentium 4 unter Luft? Keine Ahnung wie gut die CPU ist, habe einmal 4,85GHz@1,55V unter Dice gebootet, mehr nicht. Muss nur für den 03er reichen. 
Ist genauer gesagt ein P4 640.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. Februar 2012)

Hi Community,
ich werde warscheinlich noch in diesen Jahr mit einem Freund von mir aktiv im HwBot mitmischen.
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch welches MB würdet ihr mir zum Sockel 775(Celeron D 352) Overclocking von den dreien empfehlen:
ASUS P5E3
ASUS Maximus Formula II
ASUS P5QD Turbo

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Februar 2012)

Für Celeron D reichen die alle, von FSB her. Allerdings unterstützt keines der Boards den FSB 133 CPUs offiziell, das heißt es wird schwerig die ans laufen zu bekommen, weil der Celeron dann immer mit min. 200MHz FSB gebootet werden muss. Dann müsste man dann gucken, das man die Vcore irgendwie hoch stellt von außen, sei es durch Hardmod(Vmod) oder BSEL Mod an der CPU.

Ansonsten würde ich ein P45 Board bevorzugen. Das Maximus Formula II ist sicherlich das Beste von den genannten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Februar 2012)

Da kann ich generell ja auch mal fragen, was ist ein schönes Board für 200FSB CPUs? Habe nen ganzen Haufen hier rumliegen und die meisten auch schon gebencht (Rampage Formula X48), höchste Übertaktung lag bei ca. 447MHz FSB (E2140). 
Andererseits gibt es doch bestimmt Boards, die sich besser für kleine CPUs eignen, oder? Gerne auch mit Rücksicht auf Dice und LN2.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. Februar 2012)

Welches P45 Board würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich ein Newbie.(etwas hab ich schon OC) Deswegen bin ich nicht so erfahren wie ihr mit den Boards.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2012)

Nen Rampage Extreme, falls du noch eins findest.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2012)

Das ist aber X48. Oder muss es ein P45 sein?


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> Welches P45 Board würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich ein Newbie.(etwas hab ich schon OC) Deswegen bin ich nicht so erfahren wie ihr mit den Boards.


Ich hab hier ein Biostar TP45HP, das hatte ich mit vollem Multi bei FSB 602.
Schnitzel_12000`s CPU Frequency score: 5728.24 mhz with a Core 2 E8500 (3.17Ghz)
 Beim Testen waren mit relativ moderaten Spannungen auch 630 drin.



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Da kann ich generell ja auch mal fragen, was ist ein schönes Board für 200FSB CPUs? Habe nen ganzen Haufen hier rumliegen und die meisten auch schon gebencht (Rampage Formula X48), höchste Übertaktung lag bei ca. 447MHz FSB (E2140).
> Andererseits gibt es doch bestimmt Boards, die sich besser für kleine CPUs eignen, oder? Gerne auch mit Rücksicht auf Dice und LN2.


Für die C2D-FSB200 CPU's dasselbe wie oben.
Einen E2180 hab ich damit beim Vortest auf FSB465 gehabt.
Für alles was davor war kann ich nicht sprechen, hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2012)

Hä? Laufen denn de Celeron D nicht auf dem Asus P5E3?


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. Februar 2012)

Das Biostar untestützt aber auch nur ab FSB 800(200 Mhz). Ach egal die CPU hat eh nur 8€ gekostet. Ich hol mir irgendeine andere 775er.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2012)

Oh, sorry.
Ich hatte nur deinen letzten post mit der Frage nach einem P45-Board gesehen.
Zu nem Board für den Celeron D kann ich - wie gesagt - nix sagen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2012)

Der Celeron 352 sollte eigl erste sahne auf nem P5e3 laufen:
Vaykir`s CPU Frequency score: 6013.6 mhz with a Celeron LGA775 352


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Februar 2012)

hat der celeron ohne probleme mach einem bios reset gebootet unter luft? oder hast du dn Prozessor gleich unter Single stage gebootet mit 200MHz FSB? normal sollte es Probleme geben, wenn der Prozessor nicht mit 5GHz bei VID bootet. mit single stage kann man ja höhere taktraten bei gleicher spannung booten. ich glaube nicht das die Board einen fsb unter 200MHz können. da sollte man mal den taktgeber angucken.


und das ist ein p5e3 Premium. Das ist ein X48 Chipsatz und das P5e3 ist ein X38. Also da gibt es schon unterschiede.

@Overclockingnewbie: Ich meine mit den P45 Boards, nur das ich von den drei die du aufgelistet hast eher ein P45 Board nehmen würde. Das Maximus II ist dann noch das bessere von den beiden P45 Board gewesen. Für Celeron D musst du mal nach P965 Boards gucken oder du schaust mal bei den Herstellerseiten durch welches "Aktuelle" Board überhaupt die Celeron D unterstützt. Aus dem Kopf fallen mit nur P965 Boards ein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Februar 2012)

Kurz zu meinem Rampage Formula: Da habe ich auch mal ne 133MHz FSB CPU drauf getestet, 200MHz ist Minimum (Celeron 346).
Es sah folgendermaßen aus: Das System bootete ausschließlich nach einem BIOS Reset, dann aber mit korrekten 133MHz FSB (3066MHz Takt). Lediglich irgendwas im BIOS ändern ging nicht. Sobald ich irgendwas anderes als BIOS Reset gemacht hab, gabs kein Bild mehr. Dazu gehörte auch Boot Devices umstellen usw. Ich geh davon aus, dass der Takt einfach zu hoch war. Mit Standardspannung konnte ich die unter Windows bis 3850 ziehen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> hat der celeron ohne probleme mach einem bios reset gebootet unter luft? oder hast du dn Prozessor gleich unter Single stage gebootet mit 200MHz FSB? normal sollte es Probleme geben, wenn der Prozessor nicht mit 5GHz bei VID bootet. mit single stage kann man ja höhere taktraten bei gleicher spannung booten. ich glaube nicht das die Board einen fsb unter 200MHz können. da sollte man mal den taktgeber angucken.
> 
> 
> und das ist ein p5e3 Premium. Das ist ein X48 Chipsatz und das P5e3 ist ein X38. Also da gibt es schon unterschiede.


 
die habe ich erst unter luft pretestet.
dass aber zwischen premium und non premium so ein unterschied besteht, wusste ich net.
vllt sollte ich mir vorher informieren bevor ich schreibe


----------



## blackbolt (8. Februar 2012)

aus meiner erfahrung weiss ich das die x38/48 bzw p45 chipsätze keinen cereron d unterstützten ob die cpu bootet ist immer eine glückssache
also am besten für die celeron d sind die boards mit p965 chipsatz wie zb commando ,P5B usw


----------



## Turrican (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich hab auch ein Commando für die Prescotts und Cedar Mills.
Am Rampage Extreme ist das mit dem Booten immer Glückssache.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (9. Februar 2012)

Wie viel muss man denn für ein Commando ausgeben?


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Februar 2012)

Also so 30-50€ je nach dem ob du es in einem Forum erwischst oder bei ebay kaufen musst.

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Februar 2012)

Und schnell musste sein, die Dinger sind echt begehrt


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2012)

Mal ne Frage... Hab gerade ein altes AGP-Board wiederbelebt (S775), mit Via P4P800 Pro Chipsatz. Ist ein 0815-Office-Board, sprich man hat auch auf CPU Spannung, Takt usw. keinen Einfluss. SetFSB sollte damit aber funktionieren.
Von der CPU-Unterstützung gehen 533 und 800MHz FSB CPUs bis 65nm: 





> - Intel® Pentium D, Pentium® 4, Celeron D processors, Socket T (LGA775)


Kann man damit für AGP-Benching irgendwas halbwegs konkurrenzfähiges anfangen? Hat DDR2 Ram.

PS: Dieses Board hier.


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Februar 2012)

wenn ein E5X00 drauf läuft und du einen vMod (vlt. reicht auch ein BSEL Mod) findest kann man sicherlich etwas mit versuchen.


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt schlimmere Boards  Man kann aber sicher einen Hardmod löten um noch etwas CPU Spannung raus zu holen  Wenn SetFSB funktioniert wäre das ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2012)

Danke, 
wäre mal was anderes, nen Board zu voltmodden. Viel kann eh nicht mehr passieren, das war ja schon kaputt (Elkos durch und CPU-Pins verbogen). Konnts tatsächlich wieder richten.^^
Ich werd auch mal das neueste BIOS flashen, vielleicht tut sich damit ja was an der CPU-Unterstützung bzw. Einstellungen. Momentan wäre die stärkste CPU, die ich hier hab, mein D925 oder mein E2180. Andererseits hab ich auch noch keine AGP-Karten.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dich wirklich mit AGP "bestrafen"  willst würde ich mich nach einem Arock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0 oder nem 4core VSTA umschauen.
Ein E5800 läuft da drauf problemlos, aber auch ein Q66/6700 oder auch ein Extreme mit freiem Multi.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Februar 2012)

hab in der bucht nee defekte 9800gx2 für 18€ geschnaggelt 
nach dem sie im backofen war funtzt sie wieder


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht....habe mir gerade einen neuen 2600K gegönnt....ich hoffe ich habe auch Glück 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

Is einfach geil, was manche leute so verticken, weil sie den backofen trick nicht kennen. gut für uns


----------



## blackbolt (10. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Is einfach geil, was manche leute so verticken, weil sie den backofen trick nicht kennen. gut für uns


 
aber ich muss sagen es war gar nicht einfach die dualgpu karte auseinander zu bekommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2012)

Hehe Stefan das kenne ich  Tausende Schrauben... 
Das lustige ist: Meine war mit wirklich neuwertigem vollvernickeltem Wasserkühler, der funktionierenden Karte selbst und Versand nur geringfügig teurer  Und ließ sich dann noch besser takten als die meisten mit LN2 (auf den GPUs gingen unter Wasser glaube ich um die 860MHz).

@David: Falls nicht... Ich habe auch immer noch den 2600K von Freakazoit, der macht locker 5540MHz 4C/8T. Idealerweise allerdings mit SS, braucht sehr viel Spannung für HT. Ach ich seh grad so einen ähnlichen hast du ja selber... naja


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Februar 2012)

Jo, das bringt mir nicht ganz so viel...das schaffe ich auch fast....will/hoffe ja auf bedeutend mehr ^^

MFG


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (10. Februar 2012)

Weiß hier jamand was der Unterschied zwischen Super Pi und Super Pi 32 ist?

MfG Marcus


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

SuperPi: SuperPi 1M (1.000.000 Stellen)
SuperPi 32M (32.000.000 Stellen)

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/15121-info-superpi.html


----------



## RoccoESA (10. Februar 2012)

hey Barisan 

Stjepan - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bithday


----------



## Matti OC (11. Februar 2012)

Hi,  Barisan 

lg aus berlin


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Hoi jungs, hab mal wieder nen problem beim benchen. Und zwar reagiert der 3dmark05 ueberhaupt nicht auf takterhoehung der grafikkarte. Weder unter vista noch unter win7. Lasse ich bei standardtakt durchlaufen gibts genau so viel punkte und frames als wenn ich uebertakte. Einer ne idee woran das liegen koennte?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Liegt denke ich auf der Hand, dass der Takt nicht übernommen wird. Probiers mal mit Rivatuner und stell oben rechts auf "3D Performance Mode". Das lässt sich ja auch einfach kontrollieren, und zwar in dem du irgendein Monitoring-Programm (z.B. GPU-Z) mitlaufen lässt, und dann den Takt beobachtest.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Wieso liegt das auf der hand? Im 3dmark11 gehts wunderbar so. Vantage laeuft auch. Und gpuz zeigt auch an, dass der erhoehte takt anliegt. Das scheint den 05er aber rein gar nicht zu jucken. Selbes problem beim 06er...


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne sowas von der GTX580, als ich die damals im AM3 auf max Takt getestet hatte. Ohne Graka OC oder mit Graka OC kamen fast die gleichen Punkte bei raus.....die CPU war auf stock.

Erst bei einem höherem CPU-Takt (~5 GHz) hat sich das etwas bemerkbar gemacht. Könnte sein, dass deine CPU (läuft ja sicher @stock?) die Graka einfach nicht versorgen kann.....mal so al Theorie 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

CPU läuft auf 5200mhz, speicher auf 2133 8-10-8-24. und wie schon zwei mal gesagt: vantage und 3dmark11 laufen bei exakt den gleichen settings einwandfrei durch.
Alle, die älter sind als der vantage laufen gar nicht oder nur auf stock.

edit:
omg... im vantage braucht man mit nem 4kerner gar nicht mehr ankommen... das sind ja fast 5000 punkte unterschied bei gleichem takt -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Februar 2012)

guck trotzdem mal mit GPU-Z ob sich die Karte nicht doch bei 05er in einen schwächeren P-State befindet. Kann ja sein. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht warum es nicht skaliert, vielleicht ist es schon total CPU Limitiert ^^


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Läuft doch bei anderen im Bot auch rund mit OC werten. Wäh, das frustriert. Wie gut, dass die 35l LN2 erst nächsten freitag kommen. dann hab ich noch zeit zum fehler finden und fixen


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2012)

Ich tippe auf CPU-Limit. War bei mir schon mit der GTX580 so. Hast du dein Ergebnis mal mit anderen aus dem Bot verglichen?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Komisch, nu gehts auf einmal. 47k Punkte. Zwar nicht die welt, aber immerhin 10k mehr. Das versteh nun wer will 
Und ich hab nix verändert 

Mit meiner GTX 580 habe ich 52k punkte.... also macht da echt die CPU dicht. das natürlich voll kacka


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2012)

Ja der 05er ist komplett CPU-limitiert. Da musst schon 03er oder sowas benchen  Wobei dir da bei 5200MHz auch einiges fehlt.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Unter Luft bei 1,6V wollte ich nicht höher gehen 
Unter Kokü sind auch 5500 drinne, was aber definitiv auch zu wenig ist.
Und der 03er startet nichtmal. Kommt immer irgend ne fehlermeldung.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Sieht doch schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus oder? ...für das erste mal richtig benchen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Damit würdest du ca hier landen: 3DMark Vantage - Performance overclocking records @ HWBOT

Bei dir limitiert leider die CPU recht stark. Aber zum testen auf jeden Fall ok.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

18000 haha


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Mehr ist bei der VCore allerdings nicht drin  
Welche maximale Spannung währe denn noch gesund..also ohne das der Prozessor gleich mit Rauchzeichen auf sich aufmerksam macht?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Keine ahnung, was die amd teile so machen/brauchen.
guck mal im hw bot und sortier nach luftkühlung. dann guck dir die shots an.

der hier z.b. hat 1,52V drauf:
RawZ`s CPU Frequency score: 4500.41 mhz with a Phenom II X6 1055T


----------



## blackbolt (11. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Wieso liegt das auf der hand? Im 3dmark11 gehts wunderbar so. Vantage laeuft auch. Und gpuz zeigt auch an, dass der erhoehte takt anliegt. Das scheint den 05er aber rein gar nicht zu jucken. Selbes problem beim 06er...


 zieh dir mal die neuste futurmark system info vieleicht liegt es daran


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (11. Februar 2012)

Asus Commando bekommen für 50,99€ der Bieter davor hat 99ct weniger geboten der ärgert sich jetzt.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Keine ahnung, was die amd teile so machen/brauchen.
> guck mal im hw bot und sortier nach luftkühlung. dann guck dir die shots an.
> 
> der hier z.b. hat 1,52V drauf:
> RawZ`s CPU Frequency score: 4500.41 mhz with a Phenom II X6 1055T


 
Also 4GHz bekomme ich ihn nicht einmal mit 1,57V durch den Benchmark, stürtzt schon beim Start/währen des ersten GPU Tests ab  
Mal noch mit ~3,9GHz versuchen....aber ich denke ich bin schon ziemlich am Anschlag was den Takt bei meiner CPU angeht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

> Asus Commando bekommen für 50,99€ der Bieter davor hat 99ct weniger geboten der ärgert sich jetzt.


Ich glaub das Teil hatte ich auch in der Beobachtungsliste 
Immer 1 oder 2 euro mehr als runde Werte zu bieten ist oft sehr sinnvoll, die meisten Leute bieten mit 0 oder 5 am Ende.

@Schmidde:
1,57V geht mit Wakü schon mal, 24/7 würd ich dir das aber nicht empfehlen.
Meinem 1090t hab ich am Single-Radiator auch mehrmals für ein paar Minuten knapp unter 1,7V gegeben, allerdings bei 10 °C im Zimmer.
Da dürfts dann aber langsam schädlich werden.


Achja, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit 3 Scores auf Hwbot 

Und zwar hab ich bei allen keine Rankings, angeblich weil es nicht meine besten Submissions mit dieser Hardware sind.
Allerdings sind es meine besten, auch wenn ich mir dann das angeblich beste Ergebnis angucken will bekomm ich nur eine Fehlermeldung oder werde auf ältere, schlechtere Ergebnisse weitergeleitet.

Die Punkte neu berechnen zu lassen hat auch nichts gebracht. Weiß da einer von euch Rat?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Februar 2012)

die alten Ergebnisse löschen und einfach neu hoch laden


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

*Seufz* das kann ja ein Spaß werden, so sehr wie Hwbot bei mir derzeit lahmt.

Danke, werd ich wohl machen.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Mehr ist mit der CPU nicht drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...wird vielleicht mal wieder Zeit für einen Platformwechsel


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

das doch schon was. kannst ja mal paar cpu benchmarks machen.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Februar 2012)

Also zum Zocken usw ist dein System Top....nur leider kackt (sorry für den Ausdruck) AMD in den Benches total ab. Da führt an der Intel Konkurenz meist kein Weg vorbei.
Zum "richtig" benchen müsstest du wechseln oder dich erstmal an den oldschool Sektor machen 

Aber bevor du das machst würde ich mit deinem Sys noch etwas testen..sieht doch schon gut aus. 

MFg


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

Hm... schon mal getestet, wie viel Referenztakt dein Board überhaupt schafft?

Meines wollte ohne Spannungserhöhung der CPU-NB auch nicht mehr als um die 280MHz machen, mit Erhöhung gings dann bis 400MHz.

1,7V für 4,1GHz sind nämlich schon richtig heftig, das schaffen die meisten mit 1,45-1,55V.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Die CPU-NB hab ich schon leicht angehoben. 
Wie lote ich denn am besten aus wie weit der Ref. Takt geht? Einfach multi runter und Ref. Takt dementsprechend nach oben?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

Genau, aber pass auch auf, dass dann nicht RAM, HT-Link oder CPU-Northbridge limitieren.

Die CPU-Northbridge kannst du btw auch noch ordentlich hohziehen, bei 1,3V auf der CPU-NB sind meistens um die 3GHz drin.
Bei mir brachte eine Erhöhung der NB von 2GHZ auf 3GHz etwa 800 Physikpunkte im 3Dmark 11.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Also Ref. Takt geht bis 320MHz bei 1,25V CPU-NB, ab 330MHz bootet Windows nicht mehr und alles darüber kommt schon währen des Posts "Overclocking failed"


Edit:
selbst mit 1.3V CPU-NB laufen nicht mehr als 320MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Im 11er ist auch der Ram sehr wichtig. 2133MHz CL9 brachte ca. 500 Gesamtpunkte mehr als 1333MHz CL9 (glaube ich ein Plus von 3000 Physikpunkten).


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Im 11er ist auch der Ram sehr wichtig. 2133MHz CL9 brachte ca. 500 Gesamtpunkte mehr als 1333MHz CL9 (glaube ich ein Plus von 3000 Physikpunkten).


 
3000Phsyik punkte finde ich etwas viel da ich mit nem 3960x und 2400 c11 Ram gerademal 18xxx Kombinierter Score habe


----------



## blackbolt (11. Februar 2012)

@ Schmidde
warum eigentlich der PCMarkVantage???
1. er ist mit der fordernste bench von allen(besonders der Movie 2 muss man meist mit weniger spannung und mhz fahren weil er sonst abschmiert)
2. wenn du nee SSD hast versuch dich am PCMark05 kannst wahrscheinlich sogar globale points abstauben und ich denke sogar einen höheren takt fahren


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> 3000Phsyik punkte finde ich etwas viel da ich mit nem 3960x und 2400 c11 Ram gerademal 18xxx Kombinierter Score habe


 Nein, war echt so, Benchsystem 2600K + GTX570@995MHz

1333MHz CL9:


P7237
Physik 8979

2133MHz CL9:


P7745
Physik 11897
Sonst ähnliche Settings, paar MHz mehr auf der CPU, aber nichts was sonst diesen Unterschied erklären würde.
Kombinierter Score lag bei 7300 oder so.


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Februar 2012)

Ok hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht aber wer bencht mit 1333


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Leute, die vergessen haben, den Ram hochzutakten und keine Lust auf Neustarten haben


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währe schon mal ein Platz unter den ersten 20 mit einem 1055t 

Edit:
nochmals etwas nachgelegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Temps sind auf jeden Fall im grünen Bereich, Wassertemp. liegt gerade bei ca. 19° währen den Benches 
CPU und GPU liegen knapp unter 40°

Bei welchen Benchmarks muss man eigentlich ein Bild von seinem System mit uploaden?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Aber wenn man sich die Performance anguckt, viel Sinn macht das mit nem AMD  (zumindest im 05er) nicht. 

Optimistische Taktraten und Spannung^^ Bloß keine Last draufgeben sonst zieht dir die CPU alleine gut 300W aus der Leistung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke...

Meinen Phenom alleine kann ich im 3D11 bei 4,5GHz @ 1,7V laufen lassen, aber wenn ich die Graka hoch genug übertakte, stürzt die CPU im CPU-Test ab.
Temperatur der CPU steigt durch das OC der Karte aber nur um ca 2°C an.

Mein Netzteil ist ein OCZ mit 552W auf der 12er-Schiene. Meint ihr, dass vielleicht das Netzteil schuld daran ist, dass ich nicht höher komm?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Wenns das Netzteil nicht mehr schaffen würde, dann würd einfach der PC ausgehen. 
Außerdem würde die Kiste dann nur im Combined Test abschmieren. Das Netzteil hat ja erst nur die GPU zu verkraften, dann nur die CPU, aber dann im Combined Test beide zusammen, sodass da die höchste Leistungsaufnahme herrscht.

Zu den vermeintlich guten Kerntemperaturen zitiere ich mal Computerbase:


> Die Temperaturen sind plattformübergreifend nur bedingt zu  vergleichen, zwischen AMD- und Intel-Prozessoren ist dies gar nicht  möglich. Insbesondere bei den AMD-Modellen fällt immer wieder auf, dass  die Werte oft ungenau sind respektive schlichtweg nicht stimmen können  und oberflächlich mit dem Thermometer nachgemessen werden müssen. Die  wirkliche Kerntemperatur dürfte bei allen AMD-Modellen deshalb deutlich  höher liegen, weshalb man dieser Analyse keine allzu hohe Aussagekraft  beimessen sollte.


Ach ja, noch was anderes: Hat schonmal jemand was von dieser CPU gehört, gesehen oder gelesen? Ein EE Pentium? 
// Schon gut, das sind Pentium D's...


----------



## Schmidde (11. Februar 2012)

Ja das die Phenom II ihre Kerntemperaturen falsch auslesen ist ja  bekannt, bei mir ist aber schon ein offset von 15° mit eingerechnet 
Ein Delta von 20° zur Wassertemperatur ist denke ich auch realistisch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

Genau das tut mein PC, er geht einfach aus dabei.

Kein Bluescreen, gar nix.
Achja, ich meinte mit CPU-Test auch den combined, durch den Test mit den fallenden Kugeln rennt er meistens sauber durch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2012)

Ach so, na das ist was anderes, dann bricht dir echt dein NT zusammen. 1,7V sind auch nicht mehr gesund, das ist dir aber glaube ich selber klar.
Wenn du nen zweites NT rumliegen hast (400W oder so), und ein zweites Mainboard (kann ruhig kaputt sein, braucht nur nen ATX-Stecker), kannst du dein System auch mit zwei Netzteilen betreiben  Das Zusatz-NT bspw. an die Graka klemmen, Hauptsystem starten, Überbrückungssystem starten.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

Das kannste aber auch ohne zweites mainboard. Dafuer musste nur zwei pinne ueberbruecken


----------



## blackbolt (12. Februar 2012)

so mehr ist aus der 9800GX2(ide 15°C/last 32°C @ -13°C AirTemp) nicht rauszuholen unter Luft

        12.                                      32659 marks                                                                    Blackbolt  802/1188 MHz          MSI                                   GeForce 9800 GX2 Stock                                                                                                                                                                                                                               23,2pts             

man beachte die Motherboard temp von -9°C 
die CPU(ide 11°C/last 45°C)musste ich passiv kühlen da der Prolimatech Megahalems bei -13°C AirTemp nicht mehr funktioniert wenn ein lüfter läuft

mfg blackbolt


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2012)

HI, da haste du mir es jetzt aber gezeigt  60 Punkte mehr 

lg


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

Du kannst die Spannung übrigens mit dem Voltage Factory Programm von der AF bequem erhöhen, damit sollte doch noch etwas mehr drin sein oder nicht, oder war das schon mit erhöhter Spannung?


----------



## blackbolt (12. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Spannung übrigens mit dem Voltage Factory Programm von der AF bequem erhöhen, damit sollte doch noch etwas mehr drin sein oder nicht, oder war das schon mit erhöhter Spannung?


 nee noch nicht probiert wieviel kann ich denn geben bei den temps???


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

Also mein Mainboard zickt jetzt entgültig rum 
Hab jetzt heute nochmals versucht den max. Ref. Takt auszuloten und zuerst einmal die default settings vom Bios geladen. Dann hab ich die CPU Spannung auf 1,35V und CPU-NB auf 1,2V gefixt.
Anschließend hab ich in 10MHz Schritten den Ref. Takt bis auf 280 MHz erhöht...dann kam plätzlich "overclocking failed". Selbst mit nochmals leicht erhöhter Spannung ließ sich der PC jetzt allerdings nicht mehr booten. Wahr ja schon recht verwunderlich, da ich bis jetzt 300MHz Ref. Takt problemlos über mehrere Monate am laufen hatte.

Nach dem obigen Problem bin ich dann erst mal wieder auf 200MHz zurück...komme jetzt aber nicht mal mehr auf 210MHz hoch. Nach dem einstellen im Bios startet der PC neu, Bildschirm bleibt allerdings schwarz.
Erst nach ausschalten (also 3 Sek. Powerknopf gedrücke) und wieder einschalten startet der PC neu, allerdings wieder mit der Meldung "overclocking failed" 

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings mein bisheriges Profil mit 3,6GHz lade, welches mit 300MHz Ref. Takt läuft, startet der PC ganz normal...


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

hey jungs, hab gerade den p4 661 aufm brett. hab allerdings nen problem:
und zwar kann ich keine einstellungen im bios speichern. er meckert immer rum "overclocking fail" obwohl ich nichtmal was geändert habe.
selbst wenn ich defaults lade und neustarten will, passiert einfach gar nix. irgendwie scheint sich das board jedes mal auf zu hängen, wenn ich neustarte.
kann auch ausm windows neustarten, dann bleibt er auch vorm bios post hängen (obwohl defaulst eingestellt sind). weis einer was da los is?


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> nee noch nicht probiert wieviel kann ich denn geben bei den temps???


 
Musst mal schauen wie weit die Karte da skaliert aber so 1,35v sollten schon was bringen


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

@der8auer: Leider haut bei der 9800GX2 sehr früh die OCP rein (oder auch OVP bin nicht mehr ganz sicher), ich konnte in allen Benches 1,3V einstellen. Bei 1,325 lief einiges schon nicht mehr.

@Vaykir: Vielleicht mal nen BIOS Update versuchen, vielleicht spinnt auch einer der Festplattencontroller oder der Ram. Kannst du sehen, wo er hängen bleibt?


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

Nein kann ich nicht. Ich bin ja mit dem System gerade online, kann auch von hier direkt mit SetFSB den Takt ändern, aber halt nix im Bios. Sobald ich da reingehe und speicher, wird das bild schwarz und es ist feierabend.
Das selbe passiert, wenn ich aus windows neu starte. einzige möglichkeit ist, dass ich F2 drücke, wenn das steht "overclocking fail. press F1 for bios or F2 for loading defaults and start OS".
bei F1 gehts dann halt ins bios und alles geht von vorne los.
ne alternative wär, dass ich nen programm finde, was die spannungen unter windows erhöhen kann und selbst dann dürfte es nur sehr mager klappen.


----------



## Matti OC (12. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Also mein Mainboard zickt jetzt entgültig rum
> Hab jetzt heute nochmals versucht den max. Ref. Takt auszuloten und zuerst einmal die default settings vom Bios geladen. Dann hab ich die CPU Spannung auf 1,35V und CPU-NB auf 1,2V gefixt.
> Anschließend hab ich in 10MHz Schritten den Ref. Takt bis auf 280 MHz erhöht...dann kam plätzlich "overclocking failed". Selbst mit nochmals leicht erhöhter Spannung ließ sich der PC jetzt allerdings nicht mehr booten. Wahr ja schon recht verwunderlich, da ich bis jetzt 300MHz Ref. Takt problemlos über mehrere Monate am laufen hatte.
> 
> ...



HI, versuch mal bitte, mit den kleinsten Ram Teiler und unter Ram Stettings TRFC eine Stufe hoch.
lg


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

Hat leider auch nichts gebracht. 

Also selbst wenn ich in meinem 3,6GHz Profil lade und dann den Ref. Takt um nur 1MHz anhebe (also 301MHz) startet er auch nicht mehr. Der Bildschirm bleibt nach dem Speichern und Neustarten im Bios einfach schwarz.
Schalte ich ihn aus und wieder ein erscheint wieder das "overclocking failed", wenn ich dann ins Bios geh sind zwar die 301Mhz gespeichert, die Spannungen laufen aber auf stock settings obwohl ich sie gefixt hab 
Scheint also als ob nur noch die Standart Einstellungen oder meine gespeicherten OC Profile laufen.


...achja, Bios Update hab ich gerade auch noch gemacht.


----------



## green_Nerd (12. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich wüsste gerne ob auf einem Rampage Formula, welches eigentlich ja keine unterstützung für CPU's mit FSB unterhalb von 800 MHz hat,
CPU's wie der Celeron 352 oder 354 laufen ??

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
> 
> Also selbst wenn ich in meinem 3,6GHz Profil lade und dann den Ref. Takt um nur 1MHz anhebe (also 301MHz) startet er auch nicht mehr. Der Bildschirm bleibt nach dem Speichern und Neustarten im Bios einfach schwarz.
> Schalte ich ihn aus und wieder ein erscheint wieder das "overclocking failed", wenn ich dann ins Bios geh sind zwar die 301Mhz gespeichert, die Spannungen laufen aber auf stock settings obwohl ich sie gefixt hab
> ...


 Hardwareseitig sehr schwer zu erklären, denn die eingestellten Profile laufen ja, mit der HW an sich kann also nix sein. Vielleicht BIOS-Batterie mal wechseln?


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

Hab ich zwar gerade keine andere da, aber werd ich mal testen.


Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn ich richtig mit benchen anfangen will, sollte ich mich dann erst mal nach etwas ältern Sockel und CPUs (natürlich dann Intel) umsehen oder gleich zu So. 1155 oder 2011 greifen?
Dann zur Kühlung, ich denke Wasser kommt da nicht mehr in Frage durch das viele rumgeschraube. Bei den Pots von 8auer hab ich schon gesehen das die recht viele Montagemöglichkeiten bieten, sind dann aber "hungrig" nach Dice oder LN2. Ne KoKü währe da wahrscheinlich am praktischsten wenn die auch kompatibel zu mehreren So. währe.


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2012)

Kommt ganz drauf an was du benchen möchtest. Wenn du auf 3DMarks aus bist dann solltest du dir auch einen passenden Untersatz suchen. Am besten eignet sich dazu aktuell der Sockel 1155 mit 2600K. 

Wenn du lieber 2D-Benches wie SuperPi usw machen willst dann kannst du auch mit einem älteren System anfangen z.B. Sockel 775. Damit hast du dann allerdings schlechte Chancen wenn du doch mal Grafikkarten benchen möchtest.

Pot oder KoKü ist meist Geschmackssache. Ich benche lieber mit Pot und DICE oder LN2 (weshalb ich ja auch Pots verkaufe ). Eine KoKü kann aber auch ganz praktisch sein, da die Kälte immer zur Verfügung steht und du nach Lust und Laune einfach mal benchen kannst ohne dir erst LN2 oder DICE zu besorgen. Nachteil ist allerdings, dass du bereits mit DICE etwa 20 Kelvin tiefer kommst als mit einer KoKü. 
Ich habe einen DICE Lieferanten etwa 10km entfernt der mir das Kilo für 1€ verkauft. Da lohnt sich dann eine KoKü einfach nicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (12. Februar 2012)

Woher du den toll dice Lieferanten kennst *feix also ich selber habe ja auch kokü und Pot entspannt benchen kannst natürlich mit der kokü wenn es aber eher um die Tiefe Temperatur geht kommst am Pot kaum vorbei


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (12. Februar 2012)

@ greend_Nerd 
Nein läuft nicht da der 352 FSB 533 hat.(Außer mit Mods)Ich hab mich von den Pros beraten lassen für ein Sockel 775 Mainboard. Das beste ist das Asus Commando für 775.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

Auf was kommt es denn beim GPU benchen an? Einfach die allgemein höchste Punktzahl zu erreichen oder die höchste Punktzahl mit der jeweiligen Grafikkarte?
Steig da bei der Punktevergabe noch nicht ganz durch...


Mit Dice muss ich mich mal schlau machen, gibt auf jeden Fall ein oder mehrere Firmen die in meiner Nähe damit arbeiten, aber ob die das auch verkaufen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Februar 2012)

Es kommt nur auf die Endpunktzahl an, die der 3D Mark dann letztendlich ausspuckt.
Dafür gibt es 
globale Punkte
 -> Deine Punktzahl verglichen mit allen anderen Ergebnissen, unabhängig von der Hardware

Hardwarepunkte
 -> Deine Punktzahl verglichen mit Ergebnissen, für denen dieselbe Grafikkarte (3D) oder derselbe Prozessor (2D) genutzt wurde.

Zum Beispiel kriegt man mit einer alten 7800GTX noch einige Hardware Points, aber keine Global Points mehr, da die absolute Leistung heute nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist gegen z.B. eine GTX580.
Mit einer HD7970 allerdings kriegst du hauptsächlich Global Points, da die Dinger im Moment die schnellsten Karten am Markt sind. Andererseits kann dein Ergebnis mit anderen Resultaten von HD7970ern völliger Mist sein und du bekommst kaum Hardware Points-
Ach ja: Je mehr hochgeladene Ergebnisse es gibt, desto mehr Punkte bekommt man (höhere Konkurrenz).

Somit sind Global Points eher flüchtig, da man selbst ein Top-Ergebnis mit einer GTX580 vergessen kann, sobald die nächste Generation an GPUs rauskommt.
Hardware Points dagegen sind ziemlich beständig, und Ergebnisse, die man vor 2-3 Jahren hochgeladen hat, können immer noch gleich viele Punkte geben. Andererseits hatte man vor 2-3 Jahren noch keine Sandy, und daher eine schwächere CPU, sodass es Leute mit einem 2600K deutlich einfacher haben, ein gutes Ergebnis zu erreichen. Deswegen verschiebt sich auch das etwas.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

Aaah danke okay  


Na mal schauen ob/was ich mir zulegen werde.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2012)

@OverclockingNewbie:
Es gibt schon ein paar Submissions mit dem Celeron und dem Formular Rampage.
Was genau muss man denn modifizieren?
Das Mainboard ist unser Benchsystem, also ein bisschen Risiko können wir schon eingehen.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (13. Februar 2012)

Ab da bitte durchlesen.Hier  Wie man es macht hat hier keine gesagt. Es wurde nur gesagt, das es Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell laufen tun die Dinger ja. Allerdings muss man es schaffen, den mit 200MHz FSB zum booten zu überreden, weniger lassen sich nicht einstellen. Beim C352 wären das 4800MHz. Außerdem kann es sein, dass sich die Spannung nicht verändern lässt (weil der PC z.B. nur nach nem BIOS Reset bootet und man daher im BIOS nichts verändern kann), was 4800MHz deutlich schwerer zu knacken macht. Wenn man dann einmal im Windows ist, wärs wieder was anderes, dafür gibts Tools.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn ich richtig mit benchen anfangen will, sollte ich mich dann erst mal nach etwas ältern Sockel und CPUs (natürlich dann Intel) umsehen oder gleich zu So. 1155 oder 2011 greifen?
> Dann zur Kühlung, ich denke Wasser kommt da nicht mehr in Frage durch das viele rumgeschraube. Bei den Pots von 8auer hab ich schon gesehen das die recht viele Montagemöglichkeiten bieten, sind dann aber "hungrig" nach Dice oder LN2. Ne KoKü währe da wahrscheinlich am praktischsten wenn die auch kompatibel zu mehreren So. währe.




Also grundsätzlich hast du beim CPU-Benchen eher/ günstiger Erfolg weil es da eben nur auf die eine Hauptkomponente ankommt.
Ein brauchbares S775-System aus Board und zwei Satz Speicher ist für 100€ zu bekommen.
Dann brauchst du nur noch nen pot für xx€ (Da will ich Roman nicht vorgreifen), mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick und sofern das Werkzeug greifbar ist kriegst du den für 50€ all inc. aber auch selber zusammen geschustert.
Prozzis gibt es anfangend mit dem E2140 in der Bucht oder im auf dem Marktplatz ab 10€ aufwärts.
Damit kannst du schon ganz gut was machen.

Wie du ja selbst gemerkt hast braucht's für GPU-Benchen schon etwas mehr.
Ohne einen gut gehenden 2500K ab *mindestens* 5,4Ghz aufwärts und dem entsprechenden Board brauchst du garnicht anfangen, das frustet nur.
Sind also im idealfall incl. Speicher mindestens nochmal 350 Euronen wenn du direkt ne gute CPU erwischt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2012)

... und natürlich wollen die GPUs auch alle erstmal bezahlt sein.
CPUs sind wertstabiler, ein Q6600 kostet z.B. immer noch ca. 65€, aber dafür gibts die kleinen für wenig Geld, und man kann schöne Schnäppchen machen, wenn man einschlägige Marktplätze im Auge behält. P4 521+Celeron 420+E2140 für 20 inkl zum Beispiel


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2012)

Hmm ok, ich denk wir werden uns wohl ein paar 533MHz FSB CPUs holen und mal testen.
Gibt es Programme, mit denem man Einstellungen wie Vcore, RAMSpannung und so ändern kann?
FSB ist ja mit SetFSB machbar.
Ansonsten, falls das nicht klappen sollte, habt ihr Empfehlungen für CPUs mit 800MHz FSB, die gut gehen und viele Punkte bringen?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Februar 2012)

Q6600


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2012)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Gibt es Programme, mit denem man Einstellungen wie Vcore, RAMSpannung und so ändern kann?
> FSB ist ja mit SetFSB machbar.


 
Manchmal nen bisschen herstellerspezifischen Kram aber eig machst du alles im Bios. ist auch deutlich stabiler als wenn dus per Software machst.


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Februar 2012)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Hmm ok, ich denk wir werden uns wohl ein paar 533MHz FSB CPUs holen und mal testen.
> Gibt es Programme, mit denem man Einstellungen wie Vcore, RAMSpannung und so ändern kann?
> FSB ist ja mit SetFSB machbar.
> Ansonsten, falls das nicht klappen sollte, habt ihr Empfehlungen für CPUs mit 800MHz FSB, die gut gehen und viele Punkte bringen?


 
Bei Sockel 775 kannst du quasi alles nehmen was ein Core im Namen hat. Die sind alle sehr häufig bei HWBot vertreten und damit gibt es schnell viele Punkte. Bei FSB 200 CPUs sind sicherlich der E2160; E5200; Celeron 420; Celeron 430 (single CPU globale  ) zu nennen. einfach mal hier gucken Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking. da wo es mehr als 1000 Submission gibt sind schnell viele Punkte drinne.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Februar 2012)

Oh ja, beim Celeron 430 hab sogar ich als Anfänger und nur unter Wasser globale Punkte bekommen


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann werden wir uns wohl nach ein paar günstigen 775 CPUs umschauen.
Der Celeron macht leider kein Sinn auf unserer Plattform, selbst wenn der bootet sollte. Ohne Vcore Erhöhung würde das nix bringen.
Testweise holen wir uns aber mal so eine CPU.
Einfach aus dem Reiz, einen richtig hohen Takt zu erreichen, habe ich jetzt noch die Pentium 4 631, 641, 651 und 661 in meinen Ebaysuche eingeschlossen, da die taktfreudig und kompatibel mit unsererm Mainboard sind.
Und für Punkte allgemein schau ich einfach mal bei Submissions und was grad billig bei ebay geht 
Der Q6600 ist dann doch noch ein bisschen teuer für uns, da könnten wir uns nur einen holen.

Mal was anderes, wir haben gestern mal so geschaut, was das Mainboard und der Cell Shock Ram mitmacht.
CPU war ein Q9550.
Unser höchster superpi stabiler FSB war 503MHz.
Auch mit veringertem Multi.
Kann man jetzt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass 503 die Grenze fürs Board ist, oder gehen bei 1 und 2 Kernen doch nochmal höhere Werte?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. Februar 2012)

500 sind für einen quad core schon gut. um ein 775 Mainboard auf max fsb zu testen nimmt man meistens einen dual core alá E8XXX. ohne jetzt eure BIOS einstellungen zu wissen würde ich sagen, das Board ist noch nicht am ende. Wenn du ein P45/X48 Board hast sind meistens 600MHz drinne. 

die Celeron 420/430 laufen auf jeden SOckel 775 Board ohne Probleme, weil die FSB 200 haben, dafür gehen sie nicht ganz so hoch wie die Celeron D


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2012)

Könnte die FSB-Wall der CPU sein. Versucht doch mal, die Northbridge Spannung vom Board zu erhöhen, meist zu finden als "NB" oder "MCH" Voltage. Da kann testweise ruhig 1,45V drauf, solange die halbwegs ordentlich gekühlt ist.
Falls das nichts hilft, ist vermutlich die CPU am Ende, da könnte die Erhöhung von "FSB VTT" bzw. "CPU PLL" Voltage noch was bringen, je nach dem was ihr da so zur Verfügung habt.

// Oder der Ram macht nicht mehr mit, was ist das denn für welcher und mit wie viel Spannung und welchen Latenzen lief der wie hoch getaktet?


----------



## knopflerbruce (13. Februar 2012)

My German isn't the best so I will post in English Any of you guys still benching socket 939? I'm going to CeBit this year, and I'll probably try to sell a whole bunch of spare CPUs I have when I'm in Germany (I don't need several of each model). I also have about 10-12 754 CPUs I want to sell. Would you guys be interested in these parts? Sorry if this sounds like advertizing and i'm breaking forum rules.

PS: you can answer in German, I can read it, but not speak :p


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2012)

Also wir haben mit den meisten Einstellungen gespielt, unter anderem die NB Spannung deutlich erhöht.
FSB VTT (bei uns hieß das fsb termination voltage) haben wir auf einen Wert erhöht, der laut eines Tutorials empfohlen wurde.
Ich weiß leider die Daten nicht mehr.
Den GTL Teiler haben wir gesenkt (von der CPU auf x0,67 und von der NB x0,63, wenn ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung hab)
Das hat auch spürbar was gebracht.
Den Skew (oder wie die Option hieß) zu ändern (Einstellung war in 100 Pikosekundenschritten), hat nichts gebracht.
Der RAM ist der hier.
Der lief mit 1:1 Teiler und Standard Timings, der hat also nicht limitiert.

Wir haben die Plattform jetzt abgebaut und der Q9550 wird verkauft, um die anderen CPUs finanzieren zu können.
Da das Mainboard in der Wohnung von green_nerd is, er momentan aber in seiner Heimat ist, können wir momentan auch nicht mehr testen.
Aber wenn wir wieder ne CPU zum Testen haben, werden wir von weiteren Ergebnissen berichten 
Das Benchen vom Q9550 hat immerhin ein paar Pünktchen gebracht 
Ich danke euch auf jedenfall mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich hast du beim CPU-Benchen eher/ günstiger Erfolg weil es da eben nur auf die eine Hauptkomponente ankommt.
> Ein brauchbares S775-System aus Board und zwei Satz Speicher ist für 100€ zu bekommen.
> Dann brauchst du nur noch nen pot für xx€ (Da will ich Roman nicht vorgreifen), mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick und sofern das Werkzeug greifbar ist kriegst du den für 50€ all inc. aber auch selber zusammen geschustert.
> Prozzis gibt es anfangend mit dem E2140 in der Bucht oder im auf dem Marktplatz ab 10€ aufwärts.
> ...



Was währe denn ein gutes Board zum (Extrem)Ocen für S775? Weiter oben hab ich was von Asus Commando gelesen? 
Ob Pot oder Kokü muss ich noch abwarten ob ich einen Betrieb bei mir in der Nähe finde der Dice zu annehmbaren Preisen verkauft...im Internet verlangen die ja 2-4€ pro Kilo...und wenn man dann für jeden bench neues Dice betellen muss  
Selber bauen is eher nich, kenn niemanden der ne Drehbank oder Fräßmaschine hätte, aber ein Hobby darf auch ruhig mal was kosten


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2012)

knopflerbruce schrieb:


> My German isn't the best so I will post in English Any of you guys still benching socket 939? I'm going to CeBit this year, and I'll probably try to sell a whole bunch of spare CPUs I have when I'm in Germany (I don't need several of each model). I also have about 10-12 754 CPUs I want to sell. Would you guys be interested in these parts? Sorry if this sounds like advertizing and i'm breaking forum rules.
> 
> PS: you can answer in German, I can read it, but not speak :p


 
Hey  Quite surprised to see you here 

I'll also be at CeBit this year we'll surely meet somewhere  I'm sure we have some guys here still benching 939. Offers beside our marketplace are actually not allowed but you can write a PM to me and I'll ask the 939-benchers in our Team whether they need one of the CPUs you got!





Schmidde schrieb:


> Was währe denn ein gutes Board zum (Extrem)Ocen  für S775? Weiter oben hab ich was von Asus Commando gelesen?
> Ob Pot  oder Kokü muss ich noch abwarten ob ich einen Betrieb bei mir in der  Nähe finde der Dice zu annehmbaren Preisen verkauft...im Internet  verlangen die ja 2-4€ pro Kilo...und wenn man dann für jeden bench neues  Dice betellen muss
> Selber bauen is eher nich, kenn  niemanden der ne Drehbank oder Fräßmaschine hätte, aber ein Hobby darf  auch ruhig mal was kosten


 
Ich hätte noch einen SpecOps Pot der endlich mal weg müsste  Würde ich sehr günstig abgeben falls du interesse hast  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-47.html#post2383456

Passt auf jeden gängigen Sockel.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Was währe denn ein gutes Board zum (Extrem)Ocen für S775? Weiter oben hab ich was von Asus Commando gelesen?
> Ob Pot oder Kokü muss ich noch abwarten ob ich einen Betrieb bei mir in der Nähe finde der Dice zu annehmbaren Preisen verkauft...im Internet verlangen die ja 2-4€ pro Kilo...und wenn man dann für jeden bench neues Dice betellen muss


An erster Stelle ist da wohl das Rampage zu nennen, das ist wohl in den oberen Rängen das meist verwendeste Board.
Rampage Extreme overclocking
Lüppt mit DDR3 und ist deswegen aufgrund dessen höheren Taktraten erstmal nicht limitiert.
Hier gilt natürlich auch schneller ist besser, aber schon Wald und Wiesen DDR3 1333 wird dich in den seltensten Fällen daran hindern einen hohen FSB zu erreichen.

Ich hab ein Biostar TP45HP hier, das hatte ich für CPU-Z schon auf 630, Super-Pi lief mit knapp 600 durch.
TP45 HP overclocking
Bei Ebay läuft gerade ein Blood Iron P45-T2S, auch sehr brauchbar.
Hatte ich schon hier, bin mit dem Biostar aber besser zurecht gekommen.

Für die DDR2 Boards brauchst du dann aber auch zwingend schnellen Ram ala Micron d9gmh bzw d9gkx weil du sonst sofort über den Speicher im FSB limitiert bist.

 Am besten du guckst selber was für dich greifbar ist und vergleichst dann mal im Bot.

Bei reinem 2D Benchen verbrauchst du gar nicht so viel Dice, ist im Gegensatz zu LN2 sehr entspannt.
Mit 5-6Kg kommst du schon ziemlich lange hin, einer alleine wird die wohl nicht an einem Stück auf bekommen


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, na dann mal schaun was es in der Bucht so alles gibt.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Februar 2012)

Was geht den beim Bot ab????
alles wird neuberechnet????
mir fehlen immoment noch über 1900 hwpoints????


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Februar 2012)

Hab ich auch gesehen  da stimmt sogut wie nix mehr


----------



## Turrican (14. Februar 2012)

Ist mal wieder ein Bug, also keine Panik.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Ah hab mich auch schon gewundert, warum viele ergebnisse mit 0 punkten bewertet wurden.


Welche Widerstände haben eigl eure spindeltrimmer so?
wollte jetzt mal ne rutsche bestellen, weil meine wieder alle sind respektive ich nur die falschen habe.

ich dachte so an 100kO, 500kO und 1kO. hab ich nen wichtigen vergessen?


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen SpecOps Pot der endlich mal weg müsste  Würde ich sehr günstig abgeben falls du interesse hast  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...alerie-ln2-dice-container-47.html#post2383456
> 
> Passt auf jeden gängigen Sockel.



Wenn das mit dem Dice klappt gern.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> An erster Stelle ist da wohl das Rampage zu nennen, das ist wohl in den oberen Rängen das meist verwendeste Board.
> Rampage Extreme overclocking
> Lüppt mit DDR3 und ist deswegen aufgrund dessen höheren Taktraten erstmal nicht limitiert.
> Hier gilt natürlich auch schneller ist besser, aber schon Wald und Wiesen DDR3 1333 wird dich in den seltensten Fällen daran hindern einen hohen FSB zu erreichen.
> ...



 Also ein Rampage Extreme und ein Commando hab ich schon auf meiner Beobachtungsliste, was kann man denn dafür so ausgeben?


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ah hab mich auch schon gewundert, warum viele ergebnisse mit 0 punkten bewertet wurden.
> 
> 
> Welche Widerstände haben eigl eure spindeltrimmer so?
> ...


 
500 Ohm und 20kOhm sind noch wichtig.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

> Wenn das mit dem Dice klappt gern.



für dice reichen gute alupötte.

Danke Roman.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Februar 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder ein Bug, also keine Panik.


 
*Turrican`s Profile*

                   Points earned                 *League points:*                                                                                            7.768,5                                                  in                                                   Overclockers League

1.+14+95+98*7768.50*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Turrican


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Team OCX 
2. +2+13+37* 4299.40*S_A_VTeam MXS ModLabs.net

also Karl sei doch mal ehrlich das sieht doch verdammt gut aus oder nicht
mfg


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Was hamse denn nu wieder gemacht für Mist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahhh....



> As you might have noticed already, the rankings and leagues at HWBOT are a bit off today. With this small newspost, we want to inform you that the development team has successfully located the cause of this problem and are currently in progress of fixing it.
> 
> In short, after trying to fix a bug related to the Enthusiast League, the database that stores the a user's best results for calculating the User League positions (top-15 GL, top-20 HW) was updated incorrectly. Instead of just the 20 best hardware submissions, a lot more were flagged 'best of user'. Practically, this meant that, for example, Latvian overclocker Tapakah had 617 submissions flagged as 'top-20 hardware' ... an error, obviously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> für dice reichen gute alupötte.
> 
> Danke Roman.


 
Meinte damit falls sich in meiner Nähe eine Dice "Lieferant" findet 
Aber hab auch schon Ebay Händler gefunden die das Zeug für 1,70/kg verkaufen...kommen halt immer noch die Express Versandkosten dazu


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

So nächstes Problem:
Habe gerade zwei 7900 GT drinne und wollte SLI machen... is nur die Frage: Wie zum Henker bekomme ich SLI aktiv?
Brücke is drauf, beide Karten werden in Windows erkannt, haben allerdings verschiedene Taktraten.
SLI in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung gibts nicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Februar 2012)

Vaykir hast den sli Patch probiert?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem Dice klappt gern.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ein Rampage Extreme und ein Commando hab ich schon auf meiner Beobachtungsliste, was kann man denn dafür so ausgeben?


 
Rampage kann ich nicht sagen, hatte ich nie auf dem Schirm
Commandos kannst du mit etwas Geduld für 50€ bekommen, ein ordentliches p45 Board wohl auch so um den Dreh - zumindest hab ich das jeweils gegeben.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Vaykir hast den sli Patch probiert?



sagt mir nix. was ist das?


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Februar 2012)

Google es mal Windows sli Patch x64 ging bei mir auch bei xp. Glaube Version 1.5 ist das neuste so kannst du sli aktiveren


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber wozu?
Mein Board unterstützt beides. SLI und CrossfireX.
Hab jetzt den neuesten Treiber genommen. Jetzt gehts... allerdings mies


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Februar 2012)

Der Patch macht eigentlich nur die sli Funktion in der nvsystemsteuerung bei alten Treibern sichtbar


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Ahso, dann muss ich das mal suchen, oder hast nen Link am Start?


----------



## Turrican (14. Februar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *Turrican`s Profile*
> 
> Points earned                 *League points:*                                                                                            7.768,5                                                  in                                                   Overclockers League
> 
> ...


 ja, wäre wohl zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (14. Februar 2012)

Ja Commandos kosten um die 50€.
Lohnt es sich mit einem Celeron D 352 ExtremeOC zu betreiben? Gibt es da nicht schon genug Einträge.
In der Enthusiast League würde ich dann den Kühler nehmen.Hier
Ist der OK?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...&agid=669&pvid=1195h60up7_gyi812lt&ref=105&lb


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Muhahaha, hab gerade nen Voltmod auf ne 7900 GT gelötet und nicht bemerkt, dass nur nen 10 kOhm Widerstand Trimmer dran war.
Von 1,35V auf 1,75V instant  gott sei dank lebt die karte noch^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Februar 2012)

Ist mir mit ner 8600GT passiert, hab aus Versehen den fünffachen statt den dreißigfachen Widerstand genommen, von 1,2 auf 1,8V mit Passivkühlung  Ich dachte erst ich hätte den falschen Messpunkt und der wäre für den Ram... Der Ram war aber von 1,8V auf 2,6V hochgegangen 

@OverclockingNewbie: Link fehlt, oder? Der D352 ist für globale CPU-Z Punkte interessant, da man den unheimlich hoch takten kann. Damit gabs ja auch den ehemaligen Weltrekord von etwas über 8,3GHz, bevor die Bulldozers kamen. Ist ne sehr schöne Extreme-OC CPU, werd mir auch einen zulegen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Februar 2012)

> Also ein Rampage Extreme und ein Commando hab ich schon auf meiner Beobachtungsliste



Wenn du das einzige derzeitige Rampage Extreme auf Ebay kaufst, hau bitte den Verkäufer von mir.

Der Typ hat eiskalt mein Bild und große Teile meiner Beschreibung geklaut, wenn auch letztere leicht geändert wurde


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ist ne sehr schöne Extreme-OC CPU, werd mir auch einen zulegen.


 
Ich hätte noch 7 von der sorte


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (14. Februar 2012)

Ja hier noch mal der Link:hier


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

@ Apfelkuchen

Jup das ist es.  
Wobei wenn ein Verkäufer nicht mal ein eigenes Bild reinstellt man doch eher vorsichtiger sein sollte...oder nicht? Naja vorher laufen eh noch zwei Commandos ab...vielleicht hab ich da schon Glück


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

Falls einer ne Idee hat, bitte um Hilfe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...force-9600-gt-amp-vmod-hilfe.html#post3956104


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich an deiner Stelle wäre schon deshalb vorsichtig, weil er da auf dem Bild _meinen_ Lieferumfang hat, du hast also keine Ahnung was _der_ mitliefert 

Er hat nämlich auch 1:1 meinen Lieferumfang kopiert... also lieber nochmal bei ihm nachfragen, bevor du da drauf bietest.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Werde ich zu späterer Stunde gleich mal nachhacken...bin nur gerade noch auf Arbeit


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Februar 2012)

Sag mir bitte bescheid, falls er dir auf Deutsch antwortet, zu mir meinte er nämlich, er kann keines.
Ich glaub aber nicht so recht dran


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 7 von der sorte


 Schon Subzero getestet? Ich hatte eigentlich nen (ich korrigiere mich: ) C356 im Auge, zusammen mit besagten P4 520's, die ich zu einem großten Teil dann aber wieder verkaufen werde.

Ach ja, schau mal in deinen vMod Thread


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2012)

JO danke für die Antwort. Werde mich jetzt ans Messen begeben.
Subzero sind erst 2 getestet. beide kokü. einer macht 5,9ghz der adere bisschen mehr als 6ghz. auch hier beide @ 1,6V und -45°C.
die restlichen werde ich demnächst testen.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Februar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte bescheid, falls er dir auf Deutsch antwortet, zu mir meinte er nämlich, er kann keines.
> Ich glaub aber nicht so recht dran


 
Dafür ist die Artikelbeschreibung aber gut geschrieben *wink mit Zaunpfahl* 

Was hast ihn denn gefragt?


Edit:
Also auf die Frage ob er noch weitere Bilder vom Board hätte hat er nur geantwortet "Ja, please email"
 ....seh ich seine E-Mail Adresse denn irgendwo? Bin sonst eher weniger in der Bucht unterwegs..kenn mich daher nicht so aus


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2012)

hach, ich liebe den Backofen.
20 Minuten Umluft machen aus einer Grafikfehler produzierenden Heizung plötzlich wieder ne Benchkarte 
Hab mal etwas ausgelotet, den installierten Voltmod mangels Multimeter nochnet genutzt, net getweakt etc.
Die G80 scheisst ja eh Punkte, egal was man macht, und der prozessor lässt sich mit zuviel Spannung, keinem HT und kaum Ansprüchen an die Stabilität ganz passabel zur Mitarbeit bewegen 
Looking forward to EOS 

[hwbot=2254157]submission[/hwbot]
ProfessorFrink&Zcei`s 3DMark06 score: 17083 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

@Schmidde

Ganz unten auf der Seite hast du einen Button " Frage stellen".

Mal ne Frage an alle die mal ein Rampage besessen bzw S.775 mit DDR3 gebencht haben
Bringt DDR3 mal abgesehen von der Taktsicherheit wirklich einen großen Vorteil?
Wenn ich mal alle vergleiche die sich so rundherum um meine Ergebnisse rumtreiben herumtreiben kann man das nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## Schmidde (15. Februar 2012)

Hab ich ja schon gemacht....dann kam obige Antwort zurück  Darum war ich auch etwas verwirrt.

Naja mal sehen was ich asu dem Herrn noch rauskitzeln kann...


----------



## blackbolt (15. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> @Schmidde
> 
> Ganz unten auf der Seite hast du einen Button " Frage stellen".
> 
> ...


 
ich habe auch kein ddr3 board sondern ein Maximus Formula DDR2 (BiosFlash @ Rampage Formula)
Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz)                                           13sec 797ms                                                                                4014 MHz                                                                                                    
Core 2 E4300 (1.8Ghz)    13sec 906ms                                                                                4002 MHz           
und ich muss ehrlich sagen ich habe mich trotzdem gut geschlagen gegen die DDR3 amada 
wirklich ausschlaggebend ist DDR3 sowieso nur im superpi und vielleicht noch im pifast
im wprime macht es nich viel
mfg


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2012)

Ich verwende derzeit das P5E64WS Evo, also auch mit DDR3.

DDR3 hat schon seine guten Seiten, vor allem wie schon gesagt wurde in allem mit Pi im Namen, und noch mehr im UC-bench.
Vor allem, wenn man den Takt in Richtung 1000MHz schraubt, und dazu die Latenzen noch straffen kann bringt das schon einiges 

Mit 900MHz CL6 konnt ich an vielen mit gleicher CPU bei gleichem Takt vorbeiziehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

Guter DDR2-Ram sollte das aber auch wieder wettmachen. Bei meinem gehen ca. 550MHz CL4-4-4-12 bei 2,2V (irgendwelche OCZ Chips), da sind die effektiven Timings von DDR3 auch nicht viel besser. 

Ich teste gerade meinen Celeron 420 (1x1600MHz), habe ihn für ne Vali kurzzeitig auf 3360MHz@1,536V bekommen, das Ding werde ich mal unter LN2 setzen bei Gelegenheit. Bei 3320 kann man noch ganz normal arbeiten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2012)

Mein 430 hat auch seine 4GHz mitgemacht, ich war ganz erstaunt von dem Kleinen 

Vor allem darüber, dass ich auf einmal global points bekam mit so einer Krücke


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

4GHz, bei welcher Kühlung denn? Bei Wakü bzw. Lukü hast du nen üblen Chip erwischt Oo


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Februar 2012)

wie soll den ein single core mit quasi nicht vorhandenen cache warm werden ^^. bei den teilen kommt es nur auf fsb an. also multi runter und max fsb testen. mein einer ging unter luft auch gut, aber unter kälte schlechter. war vlt. ein verkappter sandy bridge prototyp


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

Hehe^^ Warm nicht, aber ob das Ding nu 40 oder 90° hat, dürfte dem Chip bis auf ein paar MHz nicht so wichtig sein. Gut, werd ich tun.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2012)

Bei mir lief das Teil unter einer H70 bei 10 °C im Raum, das blieb schön unter 70 °C. Schön kühl diese Teile 

Naja, die größte Schwierigkeit bei diesen CPUs scheint mir die Speicherkompatibilität zu sein.
Wenn ich den Speicher zu schnell eingestellt hab, ging nichts, ebenso wenn ich die Timings zu hoch gesetzt hab.

Allerdings ging auch nichts, wenn er zu niedrig war. 
Das war ein ziemlich Kampf, bis ich endlich ein Mittelding gefunden hatte, mit dem das Ganze einigermaßen stabil lief


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

@Lippo: Du bist lustig, das Ding hat nen festen Multi 
@Apfelkuchen: Dann scheints echt nen guter Chip zu sein. Ich hatte eben ca. 1,55V drauf, was unter Volllast so um die 55° waren. Gekühlt bei 23° Raumtemperatur mit einem Zalman CNPS 9900Max. Mehr vCore brachte einfach nicht mehr MHz. Bei mir läuft Speichermäßig alles einwandfrei, ich hab aber auch nur Single Channel mit zwei Modulen, weil sich meine linken beiden Ram-Slots verabschiedet haben.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Guter DDR2-Ram sollte das aber auch wieder wettmachen. Bei meinem gehen ca. 550MHz CL4-4-4-12 bei 2,2V (irgendwelche OCZ Chips), da sind die effektiven Timings von DDR3 auch nicht viel besser.


Also ich hab DDR2 hier der macht bis etwas über 600Mhz 4-4-4-4 mit.
Noch jemand der Erfahrungen, am besten mit derselben CPU, unter DDR2 und DDR3 hat?



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Lippo: Du bist lustig, das Ding hat nen festen Multi


Ja, aber nur nach oben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2012)

Achja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen: mehr Vcore als 1,58V führte zu spontonanen Seltsamkeiten, wie z.B. dazu, dass die CPU einen Tag lang nicht mehr als 1,5 oder 1,6V akzeptiert hat.
Für etwas über 4GHz hab ich dann schon fast 1,7V gebraucht, um das ganze Benchstabil zu bekommen.

Sehr, sehr nervig dieses Teil, wird aber vermutlich auch zu großen Teilen an meiner Unwissenheit liegen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur nach oben.


 
Bei mir hatten mein Celeron 430 und Pentium D 820 auch nach unten eine Beschränkung da war alles fest 

EDIT: Sry für den Doppelpost, war abgelenkt aber kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

Nein, ernsthaft, ich habe im BIOS keine Option für die Umstellung des Multis. Bei anderen CPUs steht da "Adjust CPU Ratio", bei dem hier geht es nicht. Unter CPU Configuration steht auch, dass der Multi fest ist. Nach unten wie nach oben.


----------



## Schmidde (15. Februar 2012)

So, ein Commando darf ich jetzt schon mein eigen nennen, ging für 59€ über den Tisch.
Falls noch wer Tips für eine/mehrere CPUs hat mit der ein Anfänger was anstellen kann immer her damit


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (15. Februar 2012)

Haha habs billioger bekommen! 50,99€+4€


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

Sichere und günstige Kandidaten sind alles was Core heißt E2140/60/80 usw, E4300/400/500 usw, E6300,400 und so weiter und so fort.
Für alles davor ist das Comando zwar gut geeignet, aber dafür brauchts härtere Kühlmaßnahmen.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (15. Februar 2012)

Das heißt die Heatpipes runter und ersetzen durch extra Northbridge Kühler und Southbridge und Mosfet kühler oder was?


----------



## Schmidde (15. Februar 2012)

Gekühlt wird ja dann mit Dice


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> Das heißt die Heatpipes runter und ersetzen durch extra Northbridge Kühler und Southbridge und Mosfet kühler oder was?


Nein, für die CPU.
Mit den Cores kannst du auch unter Luft oder Wasser ein paar Punkte einheimsen, mit den Heizkraftwerken der Pentiums ist das glaube ich eher unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Ü50 (15. Februar 2012)

Für die Pentiums musste ich meine SS einsetzen, unter Wasser oder Luft ist nichts mit Punkten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Februar 2012)

Jap, stimmt, die haben einfach eine zu hohe TDP. Fängt ja glaube ich bei 98W an (die gängigen P4s) und geht bis 130W (Pentium D mit zwei Kernen), oder sogar 150, weiß nicht genau wies mit den Extreme Editions aussieht.
Jedenfalls hast du ruck zuck 250-300W Verlustleistung nur über die CPU, das geht per Wakü einfach nicht mehr.

Meinen Pentium D 925 kriege ich unter Luft bis ca. 4,7GHz, unter Dice (@-25° wegen zu kleinem Pot) gings schon bis 5,8GHz. Das ist gerade mal ein Temperaturunterschied von ca. 100°C. Mit LN2 wärens aber nochmal 150° weniger...


----------



## Schmidde (15. Februar 2012)

Core 2 Duos hats ja in der Bucht wie Sand am Meer (welch Wortspiel) 

Einen Pot hab ich schon bei Roman bestellt, vielen Dank dafür 
Wasser hab ich nicht vor zu kühlen, bräuchte ich auch erst eine neue Wasserkühlung, die aus meinem Spiele Rechner nehm ich nicht extra auseinander 
Für Luft hab ich noch nen Groß Clockner oder einen Zalman 9900 da...mal schauen für welchen ich noch Intelhalterungen finde.
Netzteil hab ich noch ein BeQuiet mit 5xx Watt...fehlen also nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bis es losgehen kann


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

Ein guter Luftkühler ist immer gut zum max. FSB vortesten.
Die Boardspannungen anpassen und dann Multi runter - FSB hoch.
Unter Kälte geht's dann meist noch etwas weiter
Dann noch ein paar Lüfter aufs Board für die Stellen wo's heiß wird.

Das Comando ist garnicht schlecht für den Anfang.
Erwischt du ein gutes geht das durchaus bis FSB 600.
530 bis 550 sollten aber immer drin sein, also allemal genug für den Großteil der 65nm C2D.
Vor allem aber gibt das Bios keine großen Rätsel auf, da kommt man mit fünf, sechs Einstellungen zum Ziel.

Edit:
Und hier noch ein link zu den Kollegen von AF
[Sammelthread] Asus Commando - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Februar 2012)

Ist es erlaubt und auch sinnvoll, Kerne zu deaktivieren, um einen höheren Takt zu erhalten? Ich bin grad am i5 2500k übertakten und sehe in den Ranglisten ein paar Leute, die nur 2 Kerne am laufen haben.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2012)

Dan kommt ganz auf den test an. Im 2d benutzt der superpi benchmark z.b. Nur einen kern. Da isses also sinnvoll weniger einzuschalten.


----------



## Schmidde (16. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Link, werd ich mir mal die nächste Tage genauer anschauen 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kaufe ich hier doch nur einen m² Armaflex? Der Preis würde zumindest passen.
ARMAFLEX AF 10 mm nicht selbstklebend 1m² Zuschnitt | eBay
In anderen Shops finde ich nur immer ganze Rollen á 10 oder gar 30m²


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, werd ich mir mal die nächste Tage genauer anschauen
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kaufe ich hier doch nur einen m² Armaflex? Der Preis würde zumindest passen.
> ARMAFLEX AF 10 mm nicht selbstklebend 1m² Zuschnitt | eBay
> In anderen Shops finde ich nur immer ganze Rollen á 10 oder gar 30m²



Jap das ist nur 1m² und der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht 




Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt und auch sinnvoll, Kerne zu deaktivieren, um einen höheren Takt zu erhalten? Ich bin grad am i5 2500k übertakten und sehe in den Ranglisten ein paar Leute, die nur 2 Kerne am laufen haben.


 
Erlaubt ist es  Gerade bei 2D Benchmarks wie SuperPi, Pifast und CPU-Z kein Problem, da 2 Kerne ausreichen. Selbst bei älteren 3DMarks wie 2001, 2003, 2005 und auch Aquamark reichen 2 Kerne aus


----------



## Schmidde (16. Februar 2012)

Pefekt, dann bestell ich das auch noch.
Braucht man Selbstklebendes auch?




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Für die DDR2 Boards brauchst du dann aber auch zwingend schnellen Ram ala Micron d9gmh bzw d9gkx weil du sonst sofort über den Speicher im FSB limitiert bist.


 
Auf welchen RAM Riegeln sind die den zu finden? 
Hardwareoverclock.com | CSX Diablo Overclocking DDR-2-1200MHz-CSXO-XAC-1200-1G
Die hab ich schon selbst gefunden..


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2012)

Eher weniger. Ich habe nur 6mm selbstklebendes für GPU-Pot-Isolation und das Abkleben von Grafikkarten. 

Wenn du nur CPUs benchst brauchst das nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Auf welchen RAM Riegeln sind die den zu finden?
> Hardwareoverclock.com | CSX Diablo Overclocking DDR-2-1200MHz-CSXO-XAC-1200-1G
> Die hab ich schon selbst gefunden..


Auf Ebay und auf den Marktplätzen der größeren Foren einfach nach d9gmh oder GKX suchen.
Ansonsten...DDR2 RAM List - ramlist.i4memory.com


----------



## Schmidde (16. Februar 2012)

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

Bis auf letzteren sollten doch die richtigen RAM Chips verbaut sein...allerdings sind die auch nicht gerade billig.
Beim Adata stehen zwei Chips in der Liste...


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Ich geh mal im Keller kramen, ich hab irgendwo noch 4x256MB d9gkw.
Für 2D sollten 512MB eigentlich auch reichen.
Die gehen auch ordentlich, 550 mit 4-4-4-4 bei 2,1V haben die bei einem ersten Test auch gemacht..
Ansonsten mußt du schon mit 20-25€ für 2x1GB rechnen.
Wenn du Zugriff auf den Marktplatz im Luxx hast, wirst du wohl die größten Chancen haben was passendes zu ergattern.
Forum de Luxx

Edit:
BTW - hier ist noch was hilfreiches aus der Fabrik. Haben wir denke ich hier im Forum so ausführlich auch nicht beschrieben. 
Allerdings weiß ich garnicht mehr ob du das für's Commando überhaupt brauchst - ist schon so lange her.
[Howto] GTL Spannungen richtig setzen - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## Schmidde (16. Februar 2012)

Hier im Forum hat noch jemand 2x1GB Mushkin XP2-6400 Cl4-4-3-10 (996523) anzubieten...taugen die was? Sollen auch die d9gmh's verbaut sein.


Für nen 2D Bench (PC Mark 05 z.B.) brauch ich doch dann auf jeden fall noch ne starke GPU oder? Um auf jeden fall ans CPU Limit zu kommen.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du die von Websmile meinst - ja.
Wenn der was verkauft und sagt das ist so....dann ist das auch so.
Allerdings glaub ich nicht das die noch da sind.

Hat sich jemand von euch das Bloodiron gekascht?
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## Schmidde (16. Februar 2012)

Doch, hab ihm ne PM geschrieben...dann nehm ich die


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2012)

So in 12 stunden kommt die LN2 Lieferung  Schaun wa mal


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2012)

Was wird den feines gebencht?


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> So in 12 stunden kommt die LN2 Lieferung  Schaun wa mal


 
Bilder! 

Benchst HD7970?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2012)

Ruhig Blut, das Zeug müsste jeden Moment kommen.

7970 wird nicht gebencht. Werde erst meine 8800 GT kurz antesten, ob da noch was geht (immerhin hat die schon DICE gesehen). Wenn ich merke, dass nicht lohnt, kommt ne 7900 GT drauf und danach ne 9600 GT.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du noch Zeit hast...mach mal die Q6600 kalt 

MFG


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2012)

Geht nicht, hab kein Pot


----------



## blackbolt (17. Februar 2012)

Sorry Norman

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/pcmark_2005/Blackbolt`s PCMark 2005 score: 24135 marks with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)

mfg


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Februar 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. 

Aber die 25k mit dem Q6600 musst du schon noch machen ^^


----------



## Schmidde (17. Februar 2012)

So, heute war bei mir Ostern...kam mir zumindest so vor 
Entweder war bei uns 3mal die Post da oder der Postbote hat sich einen kleinen Scherz erlaubt und drei Pakete an drei verschiedenen Plätzen abeglegt.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Hardware und der Pot von Roman, dann kanns "heiß" her gehen


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2012)

Bleib lieber "cool".


----------



## blackbolt (18. Februar 2012)

wie ist das eigentlich wenn ne sandy mit kälte skaliert???
kann ich dann mit nem höheren multi booten???? oder kann ich nur den blck höher fahren???
mein 2500k hat nämlich immer noch keine KoKü gesehen

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Februar 2012)

Gibt im Grunde 4 Möglichkeiten:



Gar nichts passiert
MHz-Wall schiebt sich nach oben
Multi lässt sich weiter erhöhen
MHz-Wall und Multi rutschen weiter nach oben
Meistens ist die MHz-Wall unter Luft das Problem. Multi 51 oder 52 schafft jede CPU, zusammen mit nem BCLK von 106-107 ist man ja schon bei knapp 5,6GHz. Trotzdem gehen die meisten nur bis 5,2-5,3. Daher würde ein höherer Multi auch nichts bringen und man sollte tunlichst darauf hoffen, dass sich die CPU einfach höher takten lässt.

Mein 2600K macht z.B. unter Luft nen Multi von x56 mit, hat aber bei 5520MHz ne Wall, die sich auch durch Kälte nicht weiter nach oben verschieben lässt.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2012)

Also die wenigsten skalieren auf kälte....viele gehen sogar deutlich schlechter.
Das musst du bei deinem wohl oder übel einfach austesten 

der8auer seiner geht besser, Ü50`s schlechter, meinem ist das total Banane. Du kannst nur besser/höher mit den Spannungen rumhantieten.

MFG


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Februar 2012)

Also bin jetzt mit meinem i5 2500k bis 5370MHz hoch. Aber ab ca. 1,56 Volt wollte er nicht booten, mit der Begründung, CPU Overvoltage Protection.
Lag es jetzt aber tatsächlich an einer Wall oder an zu wenig Spannung?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Februar 2012)

^^Asus Board? Wenn ja im Helthmenü die Spannungsüberwachung deaktivieren


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Februar 2012)

Ah ok, werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit probieren. Ist ein Asus P8P67 Evo


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2012)

Bei Hardwaremonitoring im UEFI einfach bei Voltage alles auf Ignore stellen. Dann luppt das.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Februar 2012)

Bei Republic of Gamers ASUS-Boards kann man sich das sparen, einfach "Extreme Overclocking Modus" aktivieren  Da packt er dann automatisch alle Lüfter auf 100% und alle Spannungen auf Ignore.
Bei den "normalen" () Boards reicht es, per Hand die (dann wahrscheinlich rot unterlegte) Spannung der CPU im Hardware Monitoring-Bereich auf Ignore zu stellen.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Februar 2012)

bei mir ist unter luft nee wall egal welcher multi bei 5346MHz


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2012)

dann kannste nur mal versuchen, ob du Glück hast und die Kokü das ein bissel nach hinten verschiebt.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2012)

Meine schwache LN2-Leistung am heutigen Tage.
Alte Treiber, neue Treiber, XP, Win7, Spannung hoch, Spannung runter, viel Kälte, wenig Kälte.... es hat alles nix gebracht: bei 770MHz war Feierabend.
Als krönender Abschluss hats dann auch noch den Mem-Mod zerlegt. Gestern Abend ging er noch, eben dann halt nicht mehr 
Der 3DMark2001SE ging überhaupt nicht erst an, der Unigine Heaven lief einwandfrei im DX9 Modus durch, aber der grandiose HWBot Wrapper hat keine Punkte ausgespuckt.
Somit viel das dann auch flach. Gott sei dank hat die Karte nur knappe 5 Liter LN² geschluckt.Apropos schlucken: ich zieh mir jetzt ne Flasche Rum weg - natürlich durch LN² gekühlt 

Alles in allem nur magere 37 Punkte, die ich eigl. mit nur einem Benchmark schon machen wollte  

[hwbot=2256315]submission[/hwbot] 
[hwbot=2256316]submission[/hwbot] 
[hwbot=2256318]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2256320]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Huh.
Wenn man bedenkt was du reingesteckt hast ist das wirklich nicht so prickelnd.
Irgendwo muß es aber beim BS oder sonstwo gehakt haben.
Die 7900GT ist einzige Karte die ich wirklich ernsthaft gebencht hab, und das war noch mit nem E8500.
Das war nicht so weltbewegend schlechter, teilweise sogar besser.

BTW:
Welchen Link muß ich nehmen damit die kompletten Ergebnisse aufgelistet werden?


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2012)

Ich tendiere auch verdammt stark zu den verhunzten OS.
Allerdings hatte ich das damals mit DICE nicht, weswegen ich auch absolut ratlos bin zur Zeit. Werde morgen nochmal ne Trockenübung mit der 9600 GT machen, um auch wirklich sicher zu gehen, dass alle Mods laufen und die Taktraten nur temperaturlimitiert sind.
Aber kann ja auch nicht immer alles glatt laufen, nä?^^


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Aber kann ja auch nicht immer alles glatt laufen, nä?^^



Darauf ein Amen Bruder


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Februar 2012)

Ha, hier, schnips, schnips, ich will, ich will.
Ich weiß warum das nicht geklappt hat.
Schaut euch doch mal den Desktophintergrund an.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2012)

Bwahaha, ganz klarer Fall von Flüssigkeit auf der hardware


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2012)

Mist, ich war abgelenkt. Das könnte der Grund sein.
Hier noch einige Bilder und natürlich ein Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvDYaSkMPvA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Februar 2012)

Hellas 

Wie hoch ist derweil das max. XP Startup beim 05er PC Mark? Sollten doch 220Mb/s sein, oder?


----------



## Schmidde (18. Februar 2012)

Hübsches Video, auch wenn dann doch nicht alles so lief wie es sollte 

Btw, den gleichen Benchtable hab ich mir auch Bestellt


----------



## Ü50 (18. Februar 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hellas
> 
> Wie hoch ist derweil das max. XP Startup beim 05er PC Mark? Sollten doch 220Mb/s sein, oder?



Ja ist so.


----------



## Turrican (18. Februar 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hellas
> 
> Wie hoch ist derweil das max. XP Startup beim 05er PC Mark? Sollten doch 220Mb/s sein, oder?


 ja, 219.99mb/s um genau zu sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Februar 2012)

Da sollte das dann HIER doch ein klein bisschen zuviel des Guten sein?


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2012)

Auch sieht mir die Graka auf dem Foto eher nach 8800GTS aus


----------



## Professor Frink (18. Februar 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Auch sieht mir die Graka auf dem Foto eher nach 8800GTS aus



/sign
Im Leben nicht ist das eine GTX 480. Würde bei der der hintere PCB freiliegen würd die warscheinlich nochmal angehen 
Ist bestimmt ne 8800GTS, von XFX so wie das aussieht.
Diese zweiteilige Kühlerform gibts ja seit der GTX2XX-Reihe garnetmehr


----------



## Turrican (19. Februar 2012)

dürfte ne xfx 8800gtx sein. die habe ich auch und sieht exakt gleich aus.
ev. hat er ein falsches bild hochgeladen. 
das ergebnis muss leider sowieso reported\geblocked werden.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Februar 2012)

Macht ihr denn fuer jede karte extra nen neues bild?


----------



## Jogibär (19. Februar 2012)

Das sollte therotisch und auch praktisch schon so sein, sonst ist immer im Hintergedanken: Ist es denn wirklich sein System oder wurde z.B. immer nur ein und dasselbe System von irgend jemand (anderen?) verwendet. Eine Überprüfung ohne aktuellen Bild wäre dann nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> BTW:
> Welchen Link muß ich nehmen damit die kompletten Ergebnisse aufgelistet werden?


Ich hab jetzt alle links ausprobiert, entweder ich bin zu dämlich oder zu alt dafür.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2012)

Geht mir auch so. Wird bei mir auch so sein. Siehe oben


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2012)

was meint ihr denn mit kompletten Ergebnisse?


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ich tendiere auch verdammt stark zu den verhunzten OS.
> Allerdings hatte ich das damals mit DICE nicht, weswegen ich auch absolut ratlos bin zur Zeit. Werde morgen nochmal ne Trockenübung mit der 9600 GT machen, um auch wirklich sicher zu gehen, dass alle Mods laufen und die Taktraten nur temperaturlimitiert sind.
> Aber kann ja auch nicht immer alles glatt laufen, nä?^^


 Wovon andere Leute ja auch Lieder singen können wa 

Was diesen ganzen Tweaking-Wahnsinn angeht: Ich mach eigentlich nicht mehr, als ein neues Win XP SP3 zu installieren, passenden Treiber, und dann kommen eben noch so Sachen wie LOD Tweaking. Das hat immer voll und ganz gereicht und meistens zu ziemlich guter Performance geführt. Bevor man da anfängt, irgendwelche Dienste abzuschalten und aus Versehen nen Scheduler miterwischt oder sowas... 

Andererseits dürften 5L ja noch verschmerzbar sein, auch wenn es natürlich besser hätte laufen können. Wollen wir hoffen, dass du mit den anderen Karten mehr Glück hast.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn mit kompletten Ergebnisse?


 
Naja, das das Ergebnis mit den Einzeheiten erscheint ,mit verwendeter CPU, Kartentakt, ranking usw und nicht nur als link.
Wenn ich den link aus der Adresszeile nehme sieht das halt so aus.
Schnitzel_12000`s 3DMark03 score: 31451 marks with a GeForce 7900 GT


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2012)

zu der auflistung kommt man eben wenn man die Punktezahl anklickt oder unter jeden ergebnis das "View submission details and comments on HWBOT".


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2012)

Nein, was Schnitzel meint, geht glaube ich folgendermaßen:


[.hwbot=2256315]submission[./hwbot] 
wäre zum Beispiel der Code für das erste von Vaykirs Ergebnissen (ohne Punkte natürlich). Die Nummer ist die Nummer der Submission, die sich einfach bei HWBot rausfinden lässt, indem man auf den Link guckt.
Bei dir wäre das: _hwbot.org/submission/*901997*_schnitzel_12000_3dmark03_geforce_7900_gt_31451_marks

_Also so: [.hwbot=901997]submission[./hwbot]

Bzw. so:
[hwbot=901997]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Test Test
[hwbot=988538]submission[/hwbot]

*Edit:*
Ja das ist es.
Und wenn du nicht die Punkte vor HWbot geschrieben hättest hätte ich auch nicht ne halbe Stunde rumkaspern müssen.
Oder funktioniert das bei dir mit den Punkten vor "hwbot" ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Februar 2012)

^^
Lesen 


Masterchief79 schrieb:


> [*.*hwbot=2256315]submission[*.*/hwbot]
> wäre zum Beispiel der Code für das erste von Vaykirs Ergebnissen *(ohne Punkte natürlich)*.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das "ohne Punkte" beim lesen nicht auf die Schriftzeichen bezogen.
Und nachher hab ich dann halt nur den Code kopiert und die Nummer meiner Submission eingetragen.
Aber Egal, klappt ja jetzt.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2012)

ach so, das meintest du. diese hwbot live Information per Forum Code. da stand ich wohl etwas auf der Leitung. aber gut das andere dich verstanden haben  

ich frag mal in die runde ob noch jemand einen sockel 939 dual core zusammen mit einer halbwegs aktuellen grafikkarte? wir bräuchten noch etwas Unterstützung bei der Feb Competion. Mein Dual Core ist leider bei 2,8GHz zu Ende was die CPU Test beim 06er angeht. Vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig einen Dual Core da der 3GHz macht.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2012)

Tja, wenn man sich die aktuellen BB-Codes nicht anschaut - wie lange gibts den den schon?



Lippokratis schrieb:


> ich frag mal in die runde ob noch jemand einen sockel 939 dual core zusammen mit einer halbwegs aktuellen grafikkarte


Meine Dualcores für S939 hab ich letztes Jahr verkauft, ich konnte dem finanziellen Anreiz nicht widerstehen.
Das stärkste was ich noch da habe ist ein 4000er singlecore. Und eine 9800GT ist auch nicht gerade aktuell - glaube ich.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab nur Intel am Start. Sry.

Verdammt, die ham uns in Stage 1 doch noch gepackt 


Hier übrigends das Ergebnis der heutigen Session:
8 Stunden Zotac 9600 GT amp! Danke an blackbolt an dieser Stelle für die sahnige Karte.
Der Aquamark hat bei mir leider bissel rumgestesst. Mit den restlichen Scores kann ich allerdings leben.

[hwbot=2256800]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2256802]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2256799]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2256803]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2256805]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (19. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> 8 Stunden Zotac 9600 GT amp! Danke an Ü50 an dieser Stelle für die sahnige Karte.



kam die karte nicht von mir????


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe ein 939 ASUS A8N32 SLI Deluxe, leider ist das mein Internet PC. Mit dem Box macht mein 4400+  auch nur etwas über 2,85Ghz.  und dann zickt das Brett nur noch rum.
Ich wollte mir schon lange einen neuen Int. PC zusammen bauen. Wenn ich es morgen schaffen sollte (trotz Karneval), werde ich mir mit dem was ich sonst noch unnütz hier rumliegen habe einen Anderen zusammenbauen. 
Dann ist das 939er frei zum Benchen. Ich habe ja auch noch einige CPU,s dafür, die noch nicht gebencht wurden.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. Februar 2012)

2,85GHz hören sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an. und eine dickere Grafikkarte als meine 4870 hast du ja sicherlich auch. es ist ja noch etwas zeit, so das man es auch nach den Karnevalsausnüchtern machen kann


----------



## Vaykir (19. Februar 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> kam die karte nicht von mir????


 
Natürlich. Sorry


----------



## Ü50 (19. Februar 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> 2,85GHz hören sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an. und eine dickere Grafikkarte als meine 4870 hast du ja sicherlich auch. es ist ja noch etwas zeit, so das man es auch nach den Karnevalsausnüchtern machen kann



Dickere Karten, ist nicht mein Prob. Der muss unter Wasser oder SS, mal sehen was er dann macht. Die Ausnüchterung fängt erst ab Mittwoch an. Wenn bis dahin noch Zeit ist, werde ich es mal versuchen.
Schreib mich bitte nochmal per PN an damit ich es nicht vergesse, bis dahin bin ich fast zwei Wochen usw.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2012)

Mit ausnüchtern bin ich schon durch, aber AMD-technisch ist das bei mir ganz rar gesät... Genauer betrachtet habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen AMD übertaktet.^^

Bot ist grad wieder down, oder? Kann auf die Scores von Sandro auf der Vorseite nicht zugreifen, weiß also gar nicht, was da heut so ging


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Februar 2012)

Ist der Bot irgendwie öfters mal down?

An manchen Tagen geht alles total schnell, und an anderen kann ich 10 Minuten warten, bis der mir Vorschläge ausspuckt wenn ich z.B. nach Ergebnissen such.
Dann geht mal wieder gar nix... kann es sein, dass die ihre Server recht gern übertakten?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen wie lange es hält 

[hwbot=2256464]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2012)

Verdammt, ein Punkt Vorsprung noch in der OC Challenge vom Februar. Ich denke wir können sicher sein, dass die anderen Teams noch das ein oder anderen in petto haben, also würde es sich anbieten, das genauso zu machen.  Overclock.net wird garantiert in Stage 3 mit dem Pentium 4 noch nachlegen, da sind die aktuell nur Platz 6. Was da fehlt, ist Effizienz, denn eigentlich müsste ne 4890 mit nem 6GHz P4 deutlich mehr ausspucken. Das ist aber ja recht leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.

Was Madshrimps angeht, scheint die Sache auch noch nicht ausgestanden. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die kein System für Stage 4 haben, dann wäre es zu schaffen


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2012)

@Apfelkuchen
Ja, das kommt schon mal öfters vor.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Verdammt, ein Punkt Vorsprung noch in der OC Challenge vom Februar. Ich denke wir können sicher sein, dass die anderen Teams noch das ein oder anderen in petto haben, also würde es sich anbieten, das genauso zu machen.  Overclock.net wird garantiert in Stage 3 mit dem Pentium 4 noch nachlegen, da sind die aktuell nur Platz 6. Was da fehlt, ist Effizienz, denn eigentlich müsste ne 4890 mit nem 6GHz P4 deutlich mehr ausspucken. Das ist aber ja recht leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> Was Madshrimps angeht, scheint die Sache auch noch nicht ausgestanden. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die kein System für Stage 4 haben, dann wäre es zu schaffen


 
Ich werde im Laufe der Woche nochmal die P4s testen. Aufm Rmapage sowie aufm Premium. Da irgendwo drauf müssen die dinger doch gehen 
Dann würds auch gut Punkte sprudeln. Hab noch etwas LN2 über


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Februar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Hab noch etwas LN2 über


 Fragt sich bloß wie lange noch.
Das Zeug verkrümmelt immer schneller desto niedriger der Füllstand wird.
Also nicht zu lange warten.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Februar 2012)

Hab schon umgebaut. Damit machen wir morgen Blödsinn oder kochen.
Hab nach der gestrigen Schlappe und dem heutigen Erfolg keine Lust mehr 

Obwohl... hätte noch ne GTX 260, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS rumliegen. 
aber dafür reicht der Rest dann wohl doch nicht. Sind höchstens noch 5 Liter drin, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2012)

Na dann auf, du wirst dich wundern, was Pentium 4's schlucken können.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab doch immer noch kein Pot für CPUs...


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Februar 2012)

Ach so, wusste ich nicht, ist denn einer in Aussicht?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Februar 2012)

Jap.- der8auer Fusion Pot NextGen 
2 weeks 2 go


----------



## blackbolt (20. Februar 2012)

dieser verschissene hwbot server geht mir so was von auf den sack


----------



## Ü50 (20. Februar 2012)

Nicht nur dir. 
Möchte wissen, was die da veranstalten. Die haben bestimmt ein Fass aufgemacht


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. Februar 2012)

Moinsen..

Habe eben mal nen paar alte Ergebnisse von meinem zweit Rechner hochgeladen, da ich gesehen hatte das der Weltrekord mitm Athlon x2 7850 beim 3dMark Vantage unter dem Ergebnis von mir liegt.
Nun vergibt der aber keine Punkte dafür, irgendwie ist mir das system mit den punkten etwas schleierhaft 

Wenn meine Madame mal nicht da ist muss ihr Rechner eh mal dran glauben, meinen x6 zusammen mit ner alten GF6600GT AGP  mal sehen was da geht...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Februar 2012)

Bei Grafikkartenbenchmarks ist es egal, welche CPU du verwendest, da wird nur nach GPU gewertet.

Deswegen hättest du auch recht wenig Konkurrenz mit einem Athlon, die Rekorde werden alle mit Sandys aufgestellt


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Recordhalter steht aber dabei das er Punkte für den prozzi bekommen hat, jedoch steht bei Ihm sowie den 3 anderen Leuten dabei das _2 Cores active_ seien,
jedoch steht dies bei mir nicht dabei, diese Auswahl steht mir auch nicht zur Verfügung, erst wenn ich auf _Edit_ gehe kann ich es auswählen, ändert aber nach dem speichern garnix.

Sandy hin oder her, mir ist kein AGP Board bekannt was nen Sandy Sockel hat   da ist das mit dem ASrock Board einfacher...

Das ich mit dem Athlon nix reisse ist mir klar, aber CPU´s werden ja auch mit Punkten bedacht.


Edit: Ich bin so *doof* da steht ja auch PC Mark Vantage... nicht 3D Mark... ich gehe mal kurz mit´m Kopf gegen Wand die kloppen...


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Februar 2012)

wenn du noch ein paar links mit schickst zu deinem text, könnte mal gleich mal nach gucken

btw: bitte einen richigen Screenshot für den Vantageergebnis machen, nur ein Link reicht nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2012)

Heyho mal ne Preisfrage an die Veteranen:
Es gibt doch diese Achievements "Make 5 3DMark submissions with a very low score." und "Submit 5 Aquamark3 scores that lasted 6 hours to finish."

1. Wie niedrig muss die Score beim ersten sein und bei welchem Benchmark?
2. Wie viel FPS braucht man, damit ein AM3 6 Stunden läuft? 


Habe gerade nen Haufen alten PC-Kram vorbeigebracht bekommen (EISA-Karten, Bernoulli-Laufwerke, Ur-Pentiums etc.), und am interessantesten für mich eigentlich ne Radeon 7500 AGP.
Und noch ne ATi Rage Pro Turbo AGP aber die passt leider nicht auf mein Board...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab in einem Server noch eine Ati Rage XL, laut Bot hat man damit im AM3 etwa 8 Grafikpunkte 
Mit der müsst ichs mal probieren, falls ich das zum laufen kriege.

Schau doch mal bei den Leuten die das Achievement haben was ihr niedrigster Score ist. 
Ich glaub ich hab mal nachgeguckt und die waren alle mit 20 Jahre alten IGPs und Intel CPUs vor dem ersten Pentium oder so...


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2012)

zu 2.

unter 0,2 FPS im Schnitt


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke, der AM3 wird auf alten S3 Virge-Karten vermutlich nicht laufen oder? Die sind für den PCI-Slot, ich hab noch zwei davon, im Bot gibts nur Scores mit dem 99er.

Bin aber echt beeindruckt, das Zeug lag nur in Pappkartons rum seit Jahren, und wurde als Schrott bei mir abgeliefert, und macht bis jetzt überhaupt keine Zicken. Selbst die alten Karten mit aufgesteckten Ram-Bausteinen zum auswechseln, 3x3cm GPUs, ohne Kühlkörper und ohne rückseitige PCB-Bestückung geschweigedenn SMD-Lötverfahren  Die sind sogar noch Made in Germany 


Edit: Das ist echt hammer, selbst die alten Pentium MMX 233MHz laufen noch... Ich hab keine ahnung von der technik, der Ram ist der Vorgänger des Vorgängers von DDR Ram, NT Anschlüsse hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, alles irgendwie angeschlossen und das läuft  Älteste 3D Grafikkarte ist übrigens ein "3D Graphics Accelerator" von ELSA, aus dem Jahre 1997, älteste 2D Grafikkarte eine S3 Vision964 von 1994 
Jemand von euch ne Ahnung, wie man sowas übertaktet?


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Februar 2012)

Ich meine ja aller Sport und Fairnes in Ehren, aber was für Pillen schlucken denn so einige Leute (oder müssten evtl. nehmen) 

Im 5kern Bereich wurde schon sein Ergebnis reported und dann entfernt, nun der Versuch bei den 4kernern, warum? (lernt man nicht, wenn man schon drauf hingewiesen wird, oder will man nicht?)

[hwbot=2258003]submission[/hwbot]


Ich mein, ich kann nach und nach die Backups drüber setzen, damit ich immer über ihm stehe trotz seiner nur mageren ~340MB/s im XP Startup.


----------



## Schmidde (22. Februar 2012)

So, da die Hardware jetzt vollständig bei mir angekommen ist (das Commando ist wirklich schick) brauch ich wieder ein paar Tipps.
Welches ist den das geeignetste BS zum, vorerst nur CPU später schätze ich auch mal GPU, benchen? XP (mit/ohne Servicepacks), Win7...Vista?


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2012)

Für 2D Benches wie SuperPI und PiFast eignet nen möglichst schlankes XP. Servicepack 2 oder 3.
Hier mal nen Tutorial dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/103823-howto-nlite-vlite-rt-7-lite-fuer-das-optimale-bench-os.html

Ich persönlich bin aber der Meinung dass ein ebenso schlankes Win7 zumindest beim 1M SuperPi keine Nachteile bringt. Für 3DMarks ist Win7 ebenfalls empfehlenswert, und ich glaub WPrime läuft am besten unter Vista, bin mir grad net sicher, aber ich glaub da war was in die Richtung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2012)

3D Marks und Win7? 
Ich würd grade als Anfänger die Finger von nLite etc lassen, habs mal ausprobiert und es hat eher noch zu einer Verschlechterung geführt. Da kann man sehr schnell mal was falsches abschalten


Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein schönes frischinstalliertes XP mit SP3 und allen Updates sowohl für 2D als auch 3D wunderbar geeignet ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Februar 2012)

Für 2D ist ein Schlankes XP sicherlich nicht das verkehrteste.
Auch mit einer vorher nicht verschlankten Version komme ich auf ca 40MB Speicherverbrauch.
Dafür mußt du einfach unter msconfig alles abschalten was du nicht brauchtst, und das sind unter 2D imho alle bis auf die drei oder vier die sich eh nicht abschalten lassen.
Einzig für W-Prime kannst du mit XP nicht anfangen, da brauchst du zumindest Vista.
Ob das auch mit Win7 funktioniert weiß ich nicht.
Die Guides zu den einzelnen Benches hast du gefunden?


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn nur die "Rules" zu den jeweiligen Benchmarks auf HWBot.

Wie stark fällt eigentlich die GPU beim* PC*Mark ins Gewicht? Da das Commando ja keine On Board Grafikkarte hat bin ich froh das ich noch eine HD4890 rumliegen hatte.
Vielleicht lässt sich damit ja was anfangen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Jetzt mal ne gute frage,in welcher league muss ich mich anmelden für Extrem OC unter wakü? Überall klassenbezogen P1! im Benchforum von PCGH.
Wenn ich enhousiast mitmach wird mir das wenig kohl und zuviel Ego bringen 
Welche vorteile gibts bei HWBOT ausser das man hardware am laufenden band abschlachtet?
Kann man die kosten der Recordreise irgendwann auch wieder rausholen ?
Oder lohnen sich da verträge mit herstellern zum Production Sample testen besser?(auch ohne recorde ganz grosses kino)

Es geht vor allem um eventuelle kostenabdeckung,wenn auch nur als belohnung wenn man mal etwas erreicht.Anders bleib ich lieber im Fusion team,kostet nur zeit aber nie Geld.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Februar 2012)

Du wirst automatisch in die Entusiast League eingestuft.
Sobald du dein erstes Ergebnis mit DICE, LN²oder ähnlichem hochlädst kommst du dann in die OC-League.

Zum Rest kann ich dir nix sagen, da hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ich denk aber eher nicht, dass du mit Hwbot was verdienst, höchstens wenn du Competitions gewinnst.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Das kostet leider nur geld,aber die frage ist damit beantwortet.
Bei Fusion gibts auch nichts zu gewinnen,aber man darf wenigstens am ende des Tests umsonst Schrotten und einschicken mit Resultaten.
Nachteil ist halt immer im schatten der Bencher zu stehn,da niemals ein Result die Öffentlichkeit sehn wird oder Geldstrafen/knast Gegenüberstehn.
(wird wohl bei NVIDIA ,INTEL,ASUS,GIGABYTE USW. gleich verschwiegen sein)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Februar 2012)

Wieso sollte man überhaupt was schrotten?

Dazu muss man sich schon ziemlich doof anstellen oder richtig viel Pech haben, meistens stirbt nur durch Zufall mal was.


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die "Rules" zu den jeweiligen Benchmarks auf HWBot.
> 
> Wie stark fällt eigentlich die GPU beim* PC*Mark ins Gewicht? Da das Commando ja keine On Board Grafikkarte hat bin ich froh das ich noch eine HD4890 rumliegen hatte.
> Vielleicht lässt sich damit ja was anfangen.


 
wie der Name PCMark schon sagt geht es um den ganzen PC. Also CPU,GPU,RAM und ganz wichtig HDD. eine 4890 ist quasi schon das Optimalste was man haben kann für den PCMark05. die beste Karte für den PCmark05 ist die 5870 oder eben die umbenannten Modelle. wichtig für den 2D RAm Test (diese männchen die die laufen) und den 3d pixel test (die olle felswand).ansonsten halt ganz wichtig min. eine SSD oder iRAM. Nur mit einer normalen Festplatte ist bei neueren Systemen(für mich ist Sockel 775 noch ein neueres ) nichts mehr zu holen oder nur wenig punkte


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Weil es dazugehört am ende das Limit zu suchen,einfach liste abklappern und die Bonbons für die letzten 72 Stunden bewahren.
Es geht den Firmen drum Erfahrungswerte zu sammeln ,OC und Stabilität gehören mitderweile schon zu den schwerwiegenderen faktoren.

Braucht also nicht kaputt zu gehn,wenn es das doch tut hat man aber die Obergrenze gefunden und somit auch etwas beigetragen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2012)

^^Ich glaube alle die hier im Team benchen, tun dieses als Hobby, also zum Spass an der Freude (wie man es auch nennen mag) 
Wie mal nen Sonntagnachmittag zum Fußball gehen, etc. ...
... Kostendeckung


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn du beim Hobbymäßigem OC nicht zu viel Geld reinstecken willst, dann hör einfach auf _bevor_ deine Hardware anfängt mit Rauch zu morsen.
So einfach ist das.

Wenn man mit Absicht Hardware schrottet ist es doch kein Wunder, dass es dann teuer wird


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Das kostet leider nur geld,aber die frage ist damit beantwortet.
> Bei Fusion gibts auch nichts zu gewinnen,aber man darf wenigstens am ende des Tests umsonst Schrotten und einschicken mit Resultaten.
> Nachteil ist halt immer im schatten der Bencher zu stehn,da niemals ein Result die Öffentlichkeit sehn wird oder Geldstrafen/knast Gegenüberstehn.
> (wird wohl bei NVIDIA ,INTEL,ASUS,GIGABYTE USW. gleich verschwiegen sein)


 
Ich mache das jetzt schon seit etwa 4-5 Jahren und habe dabei bisher nur 2 Grafikkarten geschrottet. Beide weil ich Fehler beim Löten gemacht habe. Durch OC selbst ist mir noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen. 
Wer vernünftig und richtig übertaktet zerstört nichts. Wenn was kaputt geht liegt der Fehler bei dir. Und bei jedem Hobby ist es klar, dass man Geld investiert. Schließlich macht es mir Spaß und ich mach es gern.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Mit kostendeckung ist preisgelder gemeint,wenn man versehntlich was schrottet sollte wenigstens wie auf lan´s ein preis für die ersten 3 gamer warten(tastaturen ,games,komplettsysteme.)

Btw der Mod mit den 16mm2 kabeln an der 8800 war krass,wenigstens kompromisslos richtig gemacht.

Naja bei betatests und PS tests bekommt man ja das benötigte geliefert.
Das einzige was daran wiederum nervt sind die ganzen Regeln, und das Wissen das die schwarzen Krawattenmänner ihre Arbeit besser verstehn als ich.
Da hat man schon so ab und zu angst etwas falsch zu sagen.
Man weiss sogar nichtmal wer sonst noch mittestet,hat keine Community ausser der Fabrik. 
Und kriegt nen echten schlüsselanhänger als arbeitslohn .
Aber geld um mit Stickstoff was zu machen hab ich momentan leider nicht mehr locker,das Dönertier frisst für 15Computer Rescourcen und wird langsam Älter.
Und das Tier bleibt um jeden Preis solang sie noch will,versteht sich


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Februar 2012)

Also ich glaube fast du hast das hwBot System nicht ganz verstanden....das ist keine Seite für Hersteller-Tests.
99% der Ergebnisse sind aus der eigenen Tasche entstanden und zu 99,9% gewinnst du auch nichts. Es geht mehr um den Spaß und das "rumbastel".

Es ist nicht so wie ein Review zu schreiben wo du die Karte oder sonst was danach behalten kannst. Klar, wenn du sehr sehr sehr gut bist und ganz oben mitspielen kannst, werden villt auch Kontakte zu Herstellern geküpft und ab diesem Zeitpunkt bekommt man auch etwas zurück, aber das ist ein weiter Weg. Mit hwBot wirst du leider kein Geld verdienen können.

MFG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Februar 2012)

Wie lange muss man im HWBOT team dabei sein damit man diese Signatur als bild einfügen darf?


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2012)

Das geht sofort  Du musst dazu im Kontrollzentrum unter Benutzergruppfen den "PCGHX-HWBot-Membern" beitreten. Dann kannst sie einbinden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Vergiss es,als tester bekommst du nen schlüsselhänger oder ähnliches. Geld gibts keins ohne festvertrag.
Tester sein ist halt sehr stressig und du darfst deine erfahrungen nicht teilen in forums,auf dauer nerven diese programme egal für welchen hersteller.
Teste gerade eine lüftersteuerung einer sehr bekannten marke ,da ist mal ausnahmsweise weniger text einzufüllen dabei.

Naja ich werd noch ne weile warten bis OC sich durchsetzt wie Gaming,dann sollten da auch öfter mal tolle preise aufwarten.
Ist halt ein nischendasein ,auch wenns das Nonplusultra ist.wenigstens vergraut das Hirn nicht an ner virtuellen AK47 mit ner Bombe im gepäck.
Ich finde OC sehr fordernd im Grenzbereich und Wissen kann dort übelst viel kompensieren.

@DerBauer : Die Condensatoren die du benutzt hast wie viel farrat hatten die? und Spannung 2,3V? Hab auf meiner 460er mal welche von ner alten Geforce256 angehängt,hat nur geholfen von 960 auf +-970-980 Mhz benchstabil zu kommen.
Da hatte ich die idee das da mehr geht wenn man die richtigen Kondensatoren nimmt .(waren ja X -beliebige 2,3 V von ner alten Schrottgraka....)


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2012)

2.5V 1500µF für GPU und 6.3V 561µF für den Speicher.


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:
			
		

> wie der Name PCMark schon sagt geht es um den ganzen PC. Also CPU,GPU,RAM und ganz wichtig HDD. eine 4890 ist quasi schon das Optimalste was man haben kann für den PCMark05. die beste Karte für den PCmark05 ist die 5870 oder eben die umbenannten Modelle. wichtig für den 2D RAm Test (diese männchen die die laufen) und den 3d pixel test (die olle felswand).ansonsten halt ganz wichtig min. eine SSD oder iRAM. Nur mit einer normalen Festplatte ist bei neueren Systemen(für mich ist Sockel 775 noch ein neueres ) nichts mehr zu holen oder nur wenig punkte





Das klingt doch schon mal gut. SSD hab ich auch am Start  Warum ist gerade die 5870 am besten? Müsste da eine 7970 nicht (noch) besser sein...auch wenn es kein 3D Benchmark ist? Versteh ich gerade nicht ganz...


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Februar 2012)

ist halt so. es kommt auf die Architektur an, da scheint die vliw5 Architektur der ati 5870 die beste zu sein für den pcmark05. du kannst ja mal selber vergleichen, aber die besten Ergebnisse sind alle mit einer 5870


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mir das von deiner graka da nochmal richtig durchlesen und mal schauen was da noch geht,die muss die 1Ghz ohne kühlhilfen schaffen,der Chip kann es nur die versorgung bricht ein.
Die Palit ist ja eigentlich schon beachtlich stark aber ich vertrau der nicht ,vielleicht sollt ich ne ganze phase mehr machen,bin da echt noch ratlos und hab grad nicht die kohle für ne neue Wakükarte .
Das ist so ...... wenn man seine karte prügeln will aber erstmal auf die vernunft hören muss .
Müsste sowieso erstmal bei conrad bestellen dann um echt das letzte bischen rauszuholen,dann hab ich es wenigstens schon da.


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2012)

Fang doch erst mal an zu benchen oder (Testen), Mods kannst du doch später machen wenn du bis dahin die Lust nicht verloren hast. Was ich jedoch vermute.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Februar 2012)

ich glaub ich brauch ein anderes Board .......teste wohl morgen mal das asrock um ein vergleich zu haben 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2012)

Versuch es doch mal mit einem ASUS


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Februar 2012)

@45thFuchs

Ich teste selber einige Produkte von Namenhaften Herstellern und das man da nur nen Schlüsselanhänger bekommt und nichts sagen darf stimmt nicht wirklich. Klar musste ich mich schon an NDA`s halten, aber dann darfst du doch ganz normal dein Wissen teilen. Ich finde es spannend vor dem Seriestart schon das Produkt in den Händen zu haben. Wenn dir das alles keinen Spaß macht, warum machst du es dann......das verstehe ich bei dir nicht so ganz


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist das nur ein kleiner Sprücheklopper, der hier nur rum Spamt ohne irgend eine Leistung nachzuweisen, alles in Frage stellt und dann noch mit V Mods anfangen will ohne jemals ..... *Das können nur einige Richtig.

*
Jetz kannst du mal loslegen ich erwarte dich


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2012)

Das ganze nimmt Formen an...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





XP ist auch schon auf der SSD, vorerst mal nur die normale Professional mit SP3.
Morgen oder am Wochenende mal schauen was mit dem Board unter Luft so drin ist. Der CNPS9900 Kühlt doch ganz gut was Weg, zeigt im Bios (jaja ich weis Idle ) 22° auf der CPU, was 1K über Raumtemp entspricht. Läuft aber auch auf 12V und damit mit ca. 1700U/min 
Als CPUs hab ich bis jetzt nen C2D E2160 (1.8GHz) und eien C2D E7200 (2.53GHz), war das billigste was ich bis jetzt aus der Bucht ergattern konnte.


Außerdem, kann es sein das die 4890 je nach Modell digitale oder analoge Spawas verbaut hat? Kann im Afterburner nämlich keine Spannung einstellen. Hab da auch mal nach gegoogelt, aber bei den einen gings gar nicht, bei anderen nur mit Riva Tuner...vielleicht weis da jemand von euch was genaues  Ansonsten wird weiter fleißig google befragt.
Bzw. ist ein Volt-Mod auch an analogen Spawas möglich? Währe dann die nächste Möglichkeit wenn solche verbaut sein sollten


----------



## blackbolt (24. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Das ganze nimmt Formen an...


 sieht doch schon ganz gut aus
noch ein tip am rande besorg dir Lüftergitter(Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Standard » Fan Guard Classic 120mm - black)oder so
ich benutze die lüfter hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 - 120mm
und da ist schnell mal ein finger ab(oder zumindest schwer am ars.....) wenn man da rein kommt
schon passiertwar extrem schmerzhaft


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Februar 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, seit ich mal aus Versehen in nen 60mm Delta-Lüfter mit 12000rpm und messerscharfen Lüfterblättern gepackt habe (von denen bei der Gelegenheit zwei abgebrochen sind), weiß ich, dass mit den Dingern nicht zu spaßen ist


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Habe mich heute noch mal mit meinem 2600K beschäftigt. Die CPU läuft ja über 5800 MHz  Gab noch mal ordentlich globale Punkte. Bin damit auch wieder #1 im Team und in den Top 50 global 

[hwbot=2258644]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258647]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258649]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258650]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2258652]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## McZonk (24. Februar 2012)

Holy Cow, der Chip geht ja echt klasse! Da lag wohl noch Potential brach, was?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2012)

das Gigabyde von mir scheint hinüber zu sein 

Dual channel funzt nicht mehr bzw startet er damit nicht.
Geht nur noch single Channel 

Jetzt teste ich gleich mal ein Asrock P67 extreme 4 gen 3


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Hasts schon gebacken? Mein M4E hat ja auch schon mal gesponnen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2012)

Nööp ...hat ja noch Garantie 

RMA


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Februar 2012)

What the hell?! Also Roman, du scheinst auch echt nen Lauf zu haben aktuell, oder?


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Naja irgendwas muss ich ja in den Semesterferien machen


----------



## Professor Frink (24. Februar 2012)

Warte nur bis ich endlich mein Abi hab. 
Langsam rüste ich auch auf


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. Februar 2012)

Schön Roman was hast verändert das mehr geht?  Den ersten im Team hol ich mir wieder


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2012)

Spannungs- und Temperaturenfeintuning  Die CPU macht das nur bei -25 bis -30 °C


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das Gigabyde von mir scheint hinüber zu sein
> 
> Dual channel funzt nicht mehr bzw startet er damit nicht.
> Geht nur noch single Channel
> ...


 Schon einen ordentlichen Biosreset gemacht (Batterie raus, Jumper kurz drauf wieder zurück und das ganze min. 10min stehen lassen)?
Hatte soetwas vor kurzem, zwar mit nem AMD Chipsatz, aber auch halt Gigabyte. (dachte erst die CPU ist hinüber, da der Controller dort ja auch in der CPU sitzt).
Wollte auch nicht starten im Dualchannel, immer rumgepiebt, selbst im Singelchannel nicht, wenn der erste Slot vom Sockel ausgehend einen Speicherriegel in sich trug.
Aber danach war alles behoben, als ob nie was gewesen war 

So, und noch von mir der oblikatorische Aufruf: *wie bekomme ich den PCMark 04 unter Win7 64Bit vernünftig zum laufen?*


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2012)

*Erste Ivy Bridge-CPU bei über 7GHz


http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-02/erste-ivy-bridge-bei-ueber-7-ghz/*


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2012)

Endlich könnte OC wieder mehr Spaß machen 
Dann werden wohl im AM3 auch die 500k fallen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2012)

Und die 150k im 01er.. 

Edit: Was lässt sich Extreme-OC-technisch mit einem Abit IX38 Quad-GT anfangen? Jemand Erfahrungswerte? Was läuft da gut drauf, was nicht?


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> *Erste Ivy Bridge-CPU bei über 7GHz
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-02/erste-ivy-bridge-bei-ueber-7-ghz/*


 
endlich CPUs die wieder auf Kälte skalieren


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

juhuuu....CPUs die es sich lohnt wieder kalt zu machen 

Übrigens bin ich positiv von dem Asrock Board überrascht........CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein das SetFSB ab und an mal Probleme machen kann? Hing gerade bei einem FSB von 390MHz und bekamm ständig nur freezes.
Hab dann testweise mal einen FSB von 400MHz direkt im Bios eingestellt und bootet ohne Probleme 

Oder sollte man den FSB allgemein nur im Bios erhöhen?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Fsb Loch


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Februar 2012)

Könnte auch am Strap liegen, dass das Board einen anderen NB Strap ab 400MHz FSB einstellt. Die Performance wird dann etwas schlechter, aber die Taktgrenze schiebt sich ggf. nach oben.
Bist doch bei 775 oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

Grundsätzlich würde ich immer so hoch wie nötig aber so niedrig wie möglich über Bios booten.
Wie schon gesagt werden die Chipsatztimings nach dem eingestellten FSB gesetzt.
Kommst du jetzt sagen wir mal von 200 kannst du bei 390 schon am Ende sein.
Anders rum sollte man auch nicht zu hoch booten weil man sonst wegen zu niedriger Latenzen Leistung verschenkt.
Also zu aller erst Max. FSB mit möglichst hohem Anfangs-FSB testen und dann mal schauen wie hoch du dafür booten must.
Irgendwo gabs dazu auch mal ne schöne Grafik, es gibt feste Umschaltgrenzen
Ist aber schon ewig her, mal schauen ob ich die noch finde.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Februar 2012)

Also wäre theoretisch ein niedrigerer Strap schneller?

Bei mir war immer alles unter dem 333MHz Strap unbrauchbar, weil es zu schnell instabil wurde.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

Ja richtig.
Je niedriger du booten kannst umso schneller sind die internen timings.
Bringt dir natürlich nix wenn du dadurch 300Mhz liegen lassen musst.
Also heißt die Devise testen, testen, testen.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Februar 2012)

Ist eig schon klar wie der 3770k preislich aussehen wird?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

Ivy Bridge mit (fast) exaktem Sandy Bridge-Preisschema?


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2012)

Wir wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein wie der 2700K. Denk mal preislich auf jeden Fall ansprechend wenn er sich so gut übertakten lässt.

Habe noch schnell einen 32m gemacht:

[hwbot=2259034]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

Hm, hab mir jetzt mal den PCMark05 gekauft, allerdings bringt er mir nach der Eingabe des Keys nur "the registration key is incorrect for this product" 
Aus der Supportseite von Futuremark werd ich im Moment auch nicht schlauer...


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

Sicher das du dich nicht vertan hast?
PCMark05 -> 3DMark05


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

Nein schon der PCMark...will ja erst mal CPUs benchen.


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2012)

und der Key sieht auch so aus?

PCM05-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx


----------



## OCPerformance (25. Februar 2012)

Schade mit deinem Code kann man ja nix anfangen roman.


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

Mal gar nicht so schlecht für den Anfang wie ich finde 

[hwbot=2259080]submission[/hwbot]


Den FSB hab ich bis 460MHz gebracht, mehr wollte nicht. Mal schauen, ich hab zwar noch etwas an den Spannungen gedreht, aber wenn ich morgen den E7200 drauf gemacht hab versuch ich mich nochmal drann.


----------



## blackbolt (25. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mal gar nicht so schlecht für den Anfang wie ich finde


 
für den anfang mal nicht schlecht da fehlt aber noch ein bisschen
Blackbolt`s PCMark 2005 score: 15499 marks with a Pentium E2160 (1.8Ghz)


----------



## Schmidde (25. Februar 2012)

So, nochmal etwas verbessert 
Allerdings musste ich die Vcore für den Takt ganz schön anheben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Februar 2012)

1,8V würd ich dem nicht so lang geben, sonst hattest du mal ein Benchsystem


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Februar 2012)

Zumal die CPU da eigentlich lang nicht mehr drauf skalieren sollte. Selbst unter Dice ist es ja meistens schon wumpe, ob du 1,7V oder 2V hast, da gehen die oben rum eher sogar noch schlechter. Aber wer weiß, wenn die halt echt noch skaliert...
Ich würd übrigens mal die PLL Spannung anheben, das hat bei mir massiv was gebracht, konnte meinen E4300 von 3500 auf 3760MHz und meinen E2160 von 3550 auf 3680MHz takten (@Wakü). War aber auch schon eine Erhöhung von 1,5 auf 2V.


----------



## Schmidde (26. Februar 2012)

PLL? Ist das beim Commando die "FSB Termination Voltage"?
Wie weit kann man eigentlich mit der NB & SB Spannungsmäßig hochgehen? Vielleicht bekomm ich damit die CPU auch bei weniger VCore noch stabiler, oder wirkt sich das eher weniger aus?


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Februar 2012)

FSB Termination Voltage ist noch was anderes, ich kenns nur vom Rampage Formula, keine Ahnung obs das beim Commando auch gibt. Weiß das jemand?
Andererseits, das Commando ist das OC-Board schlechthin, würd mich schon sehr wundern, wenn das keine PLL-Anhebung erlauben würde.


----------



## Schmidde (26. Februar 2012)

Also das sind mal die Spannungen im Überblick (Bild ist nicht von mir)

http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/7963/dsc00360hh0.jpg


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

P965 Board kennen kein vPLL. Da gibt es nur vCore, vFSB und vNB als Parameter fürs CPU übertakten. Auf vPLL musst du beim Commando leider verzichten.

@Schmidde: vNB brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenn du merkst der FSB will nicht mehr höher oder im Kombination mit hohem RAM-Takt. max fsb solltest du eh mit dem E7200 testen. und ab 450 MHz nur noch im 1:1 Teiler takten, weil die Commandos sonst Probleme bekommen. bei meinem Commando reichen schon um die 1,3V vNB aus für FSB von 533. vFSB lohnt sich auch zu erhöhen. und die NB immer schön kühlen. 

für den PCMark solltest du lieber Vista oder noch besser Win7 nutzen. Und takte auch den RAM der Grafikkarte hoch, schon alleine für den 2D graphics memory test beim PCMark05


----------



## Playa (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leutz ! 

Kann mir von euch jemand vielleicht sagen, wie hoch ich mit der MCH Spannung beim EP45-Extreme maximal hochgehen kann, ohne der NB groß zu schaden ?

Hörte hier im Forum über eine max. Spannung von 1,45V für den P45 Chipsatz. Das Extreme verfügt jedoch über eine sehr gute NB-Kühlung und ließ die NB unter Dauerlast bei einer Spannung von 1,54V nicht heißer als 32°C werden.

Kann wer was zu sagen ?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

Für's Benchen oder 24/7 ?


----------



## Schmidde (26. Februar 2012)

Hat jetzt sogar für meine ersten Globalen Punkte gereicht 
Als nächstes ist der E7200 an der Reihe

[hwbot=2259515]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Playa (26. Februar 2012)

> Für's Benchen oder 24/7 ?


Sagen wir: "Hadrcore 24/7"  ...


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

Da bist du mit den 1,45 schon mehr als hart an der Grenze.
Aber mehr hab ich selbst für FSB600 nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Playa (26. Februar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber mehr hab ich selbst für FSB600 nicht gebraucht.



Tja, soll Leute mit guten Boards geben ...  

Werd' noch paar andere Einstellungen probieren. Kann evtl. ein anderer Wert den FSB stabilisieren ohne das ich die vMCH hochsetzen muß ?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

etwas mit den GTL spielen. gab mal einen Thread dazu, einfach mal googlen.

für welchen fsb brauchst du denn 1,45V? Oder hast du alle RAM Slots belegt mit großen Modulen und hohen Takt. das P45 extreme ist ja eigentlich ein gutes FSB Board.


----------



## Playa (26. Februar 2012)

> für welchen fsb brauchst du denn 1,45V? Oder hast du alle RAM Slots  belegt mit großen Modulen und hohen Takt. das P45 extreme ist ja  eigentlich ein gutes FSB Board.


Für 533 Mhz. Wollt die RAM wenigstens auf 1066 MHz laufen lassen, wenn die dafür schon vorgesehen sind ... 

Hab ein wenig mit der ICH Spannung herumgespielt. Sobald ich diese auf ca. 1,46 V erhöhe, postet das Teil wenigstens jetzt einwandfrei. Bisher war es mehr ein Glückspiel ... 
(Die ICH Einstellung war zuvor auf "Auto").

und ja, ich habe 4x 2,0 GB (DDR-2) RAM Module drin. Zur Zeit läuft das System auf 9x 500 MHz (FSB) und der Speicher im 1:1 Verhältnis somit auf 1000 MHz. Hab den recht niedrigen Takt der Speicher dann wiederrum etwas durch die Timings kompensiert.


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

ja bei Vollbestückung und dann noch mit dem hohen Takt musst du halt so viel Spannung auf die NB geben. da werden wohl die GTLs auch nichts daran ändern. würde mal tippen das es nur an Verwaltungsaufwand für den RAM liegt das du die Spannung für die NB brauchst.


----------



## Playa (26. Februar 2012)

Würde Sinn ergeben. Werd' noch ein wenig experimentieren und im schlimmsten Fall denke ich, dass ich das irgendwie mit 9x 500 MHz überleben werde ...  

Danke auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Schelmiii (27. Februar 2012)

Also mit mehr Spanung auf meinem 2500k waren 5,3 GHz deutlich stabiler und auch ein höherer Takt drin.
Allerdings hab ich die expotentielle Zunahme von Energie bei Spannungserhöhung unterschätz, beim zwischenzeitlichen waren Temperaturen von 95 Grad drin...
Die müssen diese Temperaturen nur sehr kurz gewesen sein, da das Messen unter Teillast war, ich aber sonst kaum Last hatte.
Ich hab ne Spannung von 1,69V gehabt.
Das Problem, ich hab auf 4,2 GHz bei 1,3 Volt zurückgestellt und nach ca. einer Woche Betrieb kackt mir der PC wären des Zocken einfach ab.
Macht kein Muks mehr.
Nach Rumprobieren kam raus, dass das Mainboard immerhin Lichter von sich gibt, wenn der 8PolCPU Stecker draußen is.
Natürlich startet er dann nicht.
Somit liegts entweder an CPU oder an Mainboard.
Die Krönung ist, dass die Ersatz CPU (i3 2100) und ein billiger Ersatzmainboard beim Ausprobieren, was kaputt is, auch was abbekommen haben.
Also die Ersatzteile liefen miteinander, jeweils mit altem Mainboard und alter CPU lief nix, und danach nochmal die beiden Ersatzteile miteinader getestet, das lief nichtmehr.

Meint ihr, dass lag an meiner dummen Spannungserhöhung bei nicht adäquater Kühlung oder ist das einfach aus Pech passiert, unabhängig vom OC?

Und übrigens, ich hab bei ebay ein Bundle aus 478 CPUs (Celerons und Pentiums) und 775 CPUs geschossen.
Da ich nur die 775 Prozessoren brauche, habe ich die 478 CPUs übrig.
Bencht damit noch jemand und könnte die jemand brauchen?


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Februar 2012)

kannst mir ja mal per pm schreiben was für 478 prozessoren das sind. einige fehlen mir noch - siehe suchthread


----------



## blackbolt (27. Februar 2012)

so hier mal ein paar Ergebnisse vom GTX260 SLI Gespann
den Aquamark konnte ich bei Hwbot nicht hochladen warscheinlich wieder ein Bug
das save result hat alle angaben richtig bis auf den cpu score???das bild ist aber in Ordnung

[hwbot=2259886]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2259885]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2259884]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2259883]submission[/hwbot]

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
kann man mit dem DFI Lanparty P45 DK T2RS was anfangen für ernsthaftes 775 OCing?


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Februar 2012)

Nanu, Alriin lebt noch?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, ist aber uU. recht zickig
und 
ja, er lebt noch.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (28. Februar 2012)

Kann ein Celeron D  352mit einem 64 bit Betriebssytem betrieben werden?
Ersteigert:Hier


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2012)

normal ja - Intel Celeron D 352 - HH80552RE088512 (BX80552352)  aber versprich dir von 64bit keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Februar 2012)

Will keiner was über den Zusammenhang von OC und Hardwaredefekt bei mir aus DIESEM Post sagen


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2012)

hohe Spannung plus hohe Temperaturen -> erhöhte Elektromigration -> CPU stirbt eher

wenn du ein Defekt am Mainboard ausschließen kannst (Fehler Code Anzeige oder BIOS Beep Codes, Spannungsmessung für Vcore) wird es wohl die CPU zerstört haben. Kannst ja nochmal testen, BIOS Reset etc. ob sich was tut.


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Februar 2012)

Also das Mainboarad ist genauso tot wie die CPU^^
Ich habs mit nem neuen Mainboard und einer neuen CPU getestet.
Bios reset hab ich natürlich gemacht.
Aber so eine Mega Elektromigration dürfte innerhalb von 15 min wo das in dem Setting gelaufen is, wohl kaum alle Leitungen bis zum defekt ausgefressen habe.
Es lief ja alles noch eine Woche ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Februar 2012)

Elektromigration findet immer statt. Es wird nur beschleunigt durch hohe Spannung + hohe Temperatur.
Es kann aber natürlich auch irgendetwas anderes sein. Da das Board auch tot ist, kann ja auch das Board die CPU mit in den Tod gerissen haben.


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Februar 2012)

Oder anders rum.
Des eins das andere zerstört hat ist sicher, meine ErsatzCPU läuft nach dem Test auch nichtmehr auf der Ersatzmainboard...
Mal sehn was die RMA sagt.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2012)

> meine ErsatzCPU läuft nach dem Test auch nichtmehr auf der Ersatzmainboard...


 


dann wird es mal Zeit ein anders NT zu nehmen


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Februar 2012)

War auch schon an der Reihe


----------



## blackbolt (29. Februar 2012)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Spannung von 1,69V gehabt.


 
also ich will ja jetzt nicht schimpfenaber wenn du ner cpu so eine spannung zumutest bist du selber schuld das du was kaputt machst
denke auch das das board die cpu mit in den tod gerissen hat
da die ersatz cpu jetzt auch kaputt ist


----------



## Schelmiii (29. Februar 2012)

Ok, schön blöd 
Schimpfen erlaubt 
Die Spannung geht dann wohl nur mit Subzero Kühlung.
Da das Ersatznetzteil, wie ich vorhin festgestellt habe auch, kaputt ist und ich nach meinen Tests die Ersatzhardware nur mit dem Ersatznetzteil gestestet hab, bleibt noch die Hoffnung bestehen, dass die Ersatzhardware doch noch lebt.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Februar 2012)

Also ab 499MHz gehts bei meinem Commando momentan nicht weiter 
499MHz laufen noch wunderbar, aber ab 500MHz hängt sich unter der PC Windows sofort auf. Auch wenn ich im Bios einen FSB >500Mhz einstelle bekomm ich nur ein "overclocking failed"  NB-Spannung erhöhen bringt auch nichts.
Kann das auch an der CPU liegen? Mit dem E2160 bin ich nämlich nur bis ca. 460-470MHz FSB gekommen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Februar 2012)

Ist zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. Februar 2012)

Schon den RAM als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen? Vielleicht packt der das nicht...


----------



## Schmidde (29. Februar 2012)

Der läuft ja mit dem 1:1 Teiler...sollte eigentlich schon drin sein. Hab aber auch keinen anderen da zum Testen.


Wie bekomme ich eigentlich den Windows Media Encoder auf Win7 installiert? Ohne den meckert der PCMark05 und spuckt keine Punkte aus 
Gibts ja offiziell nur für Win XP & 2000.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Februar 2012)

der ist schon installiert bei Win7. Entweder per Kompatibilitätsmodus (Vista ...) den PCMark starten oder es sollte mit einer älteren Version vom Media Encoder 9 gehen, aber das weiß ich persönlich nicht welche das sein soll.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Februar 2012)

Oh, den Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich gar nicht ausprobiert. Egal, hab eine Version gefunden die anscheinend doch funtzt.

Gleich beim ersten run mit gebooteten 400MHz FSB (3,8GHz) auf Platz 3 für den E7200 unter Luft "geschossen", mal schauen wie weit der kleine noch mit will


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Februar 2012)

Mit welcher CPU kommst du denn jetzt bis 499?
Edit:
Schon wieder zu langsam.
Also meinem E7200 ist bei 485 die Puste ausgegangen.
Ich hab zwar mal irgendwie bei 510 booten können, im Win war aber sofort sense.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Februar 2012)

Mit dem E7200


----------



## Ü50 (29. Februar 2012)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Mit dem E7200


 
Ich glaube das nicht so ganz,dass das so stimmt was du da schreibst.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Februar 2012)

@ Ü50:

Wieso? 
Ich mein natürlich nur mit dem 6er Multiplikator zum max. FSB testen (falls das für verwirrung sorgt).


----------



## Ü50 (29. Februar 2012)

OK, hat sich damit erledigt.
Meiner macht unter SS 520 ist jedoch nichts Besonderes.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Februar 2012)

Wer sich mit Retro-Hardware auskennt: Kann man Windows XP zusammen mit nem Pentium MMX 233MHz zum Laufen bewegen?
Bisher hatte ich das Problem, dass meine IDE Platte im Bootscreen nicht erkannt wird, wenn man das jedoch mit F4 überspringt und das WinXP Setup bootet, kann man es drauf installieren, obwohl sie im BIOS nicht angezeigt wird. Mal schauen was dadraus wird.

Und weiter: Wie übertaktet man sowas?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Februar 2012)

^^Mit Jumper auf dem Borad, meist wurden sogar kleine Tabellen diesbezüglich drauf gedruckt, oder es gibt gar einen Turbo-Jumper


----------



## Ü50 (29. Februar 2012)

Hatte nicht hingehauen


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Februar 2012)

Ich tippe einfach mal drauf das deine HDD zu groß ist.
Zu Zeiten des MMX233 hat man bei dem GEdanken an eine 10GB Platte feuchte..........Augen bekommen


> Wie übertaktet man sowas?


Welchen Chipsatz hat dein Board?
Gibt das Bios was her bzw die jumper?
Aber unabhängig davon sag ich mal mit SoftFSB


----------



## Turrican (29. Februar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wer sich mit Retro-Hardware auskennt: Kann man Windows XP zusammen mit nem Pentium MMX 233MHz zum Laufen bewegen?
> Bisher hatte ich das Problem, dass meine IDE Platte im Bootscreen nicht erkannt wird, wenn man das jedoch mit F4 überspringt und das WinXP Setup bootet, kann man es drauf installieren, obwohl sie im BIOS nicht angezeigt wird. Mal schauen was dadraus wird.
> 
> Und weiter: Wie übertaktet man sowas?


 Ja geht.
Ev. sind die IDE steckplätze im bios of "none" statt auf auto gestellt. dann findet er am anfang beim booten natürlich keine hdd.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Februar 2012)

Hmm ich denke die waren an. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass er keine HDD findet, er hängt halt ewig bei dem "Detecting Secondary IDE Master" oder so. Auch bei anderen Platten in allen möglichen Jumperpositionen.


----------



## Turrican (1. März 2012)

wie groß ist denn die hdd?


----------



## blackbolt (1. März 2012)

also ich kann sagen was ich will aber der 3DMark06 läuft bei mir einfach nur schnasich
[hwbot=2260624]submission[/hwbot]

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. März 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn die hdd?


 So um die 60GB IDE.
An nem zweiten Board mit nem Pentium-S 150MHz funktionierts komischerweise, nur der will darauf nicht booten  Aber das krieg ich schon noch raus. Das ist der Intel 430HX Chipsatz, geht XP darauf auch noch? ^^

Bluescreen ist Nummer 0x0000007B -> schwerwiegender Fehler bei der Windows-Installation. Ich denke ich installiers einfach nochmal neu (auch wenn das Stunden dauert).

Edit: Komisch. Uhrzeit und Datum speichert er, aber alles andere wird nicht übernommen wenn ich die BIOS-Einstellungen abspeichere. Das Board hat auch keine BIOS-Batterie, aber solange das Netzteil an ist stört das ja nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2012)

Inwiefern ist eine HD3850 AGP für'n PC-Mark 05 geeignet?
Sollte doch schon fast das Non plus ultra sein.
Oder macht das im gegensatz zu einer SSD eher weniger aus?
Ne ATI 800 hätte ich nämlich noch hier.


----------



## blackbolt (1. März 2012)

@ schnitzel
würde sagen nee ssd bringt mehr

ich habe meinen 2500k ja noch nicht auf kälte getestet,
aber wärme mag er garnicht heute bei der hitze draussen schafft er zuerst den 51 multi nicht mehr und je wärmer es wurde wollte er den 50 multi auch nicht mehr
also bleibt mir wohl bald nichts anderes übrig als in auf kälte zu testen
mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. März 2012)

Wieder die leidige 775-Board-Frage  

DFI X48-T2RS und Asus P5W-DH Deluxe (i975) <-- gut für welche CPUs unter Dice/LN2?


----------



## blackbolt (1. März 2012)

wie kann ich im rivertuner 2 ati karten im crossfire übertacken irgend wie komm ich nur an eine ran???


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2012)

Normalerweise sollte er beide gleichzeitig takten oder?


----------



## blackbolt (2. März 2012)

[hwbot=2261253]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2012)

Da hagelt's aber ganz schön Punkte die letzten Tage.


----------



## Freakezoit (2. März 2012)

So hab nur zum spaß mal die 7600Go bis ans limit getreten und nicht mal nen problem mit ocp / ovp bei 1.46/2.26v auf dem MXM modul 

Freakezoit`s Aquamark score: 111855 marks with a GeForce 7600 Go GDDR3


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2012)

Alle die gerne mit LN2 benchen oder gerne in Zukunft möchten bitte ausfüllen:
https://docs.google.com/a/hwbot.org/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGRNUkVxdlo5YWcyeWpNc3ZySFZEQXc6MQ

HWBot möchte ein Programm starten welches es ermöglicht billiger an LN2 zu kommen. Forumsartikel dazu: HWBOT Questionnaire on LN2 Usage of HWBOT members - hwbot.org


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2012)

50ct der Liter *sabber*  Wär Hammer wenn das klappt!
Muss genieben aber zustimmen, ich würd saugern auf LN2 umsteigen aber aktuell liegt mein Verbrauch immernoch bei 0. 
4€ der Liter und so....


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2012)

Ist ja nicht sicher ob das funktioniert aber man kann es ja mal probieren  Selbst 1€ pro Liter wäre der Hammer.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. März 2012)

Jep, definitiv!
Aber ich versteh immernochnet wie sie das machen wollen. Worldwide Distributor of LN2 hin oder her, entweder die Infrastruktur ist da, oder halt nicht. Eine Liferung lässt sich doch für 1€/l nicht realisieren?


----------



## der8auer (2. März 2012)

Manche sind näher und manche wieter entfernt von Händlern. Das soll sich dann durch sehr viele Abnehmer ausgleichen mit einer Zusage auf eine regelmäßige Abnahme.


----------



## OCPerformance (2. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht sicher ob das funktioniert aber man kann es ja mal probieren  Selbst 1€ pro Liter wäre der Hammer.


 

1€ würde ich auch gern bezahlen.


Hier im Berlin sinds um die 3,8€ pro liter glaub ich.


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Ok, ich hoffe ich bin richtig hier, ich habe mir ein paar Mainboards und CPUs besorgt und werde sie benchen bis sie glühen  Insgesamt habe ich 37 P2 CPUs und 3 Mainboards dazu, 2GtX260 hab ich auchnoch geordert, die falten aber erstmal  

Welcher Benchmark bringt bei der Hardware die besten Punkte?

MfG Chris

Falls ich im falschen Thread bin mitte verschieben!


----------



## Schelmiii (2. März 2012)

Was soll man als NichtLN2 Nutzer eintragen, wenn man es aber tun würde bei so einem niedrigen Preis?
Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wie hier die Preise sind und wieviel ich verbrauchen würde.

@chris1995: Ich denke hier bist du richtig.
Ich bin aber auch recht neu, ich lass die Frage mal lieber von den Profis beantworten^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2012)

P2 = Phenom II oder P2 = Pentium2? 

Und was hast du dir für einen Untersatz mit den 260ern ausgesucht?


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Also ich meine Pentium2  Der Phenom 2 ist ja noch nicht historisch  ICh besitze wiegesagt 37 davon(Zufall auf ebay)+3 Boards und ein paar rams u. grakas

Für die 260er als Untersatz dient einmal ein 2600k auf einem Zotac Z68 und die andere kommt auf mein Rampage3 Extreme 

Mfg Chris


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2012)

chris1995 schrieb:


> Welcher Benchmark bringt bei der Hardware die besten Punkte?


 
bench einfach alle Benchmarks die es bei HWBot gibt, so bekommt man die meisten Punkte aus der Hardware raus gebencht. Auch die benchen wo es keine Punkte gibt, weil es immer sein kann, dass die später mal Punkte bringen


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2012)

Allerdings. Und wenn nicht, gibts immerhin noch Medaillen und Pokale 
Mit 37 CPUs lässt sich bestimmt was anfangen  Ich weiß nicht, ob du da mit Extremkühlung was anfangen kannst, keine Ahnung wo die ihren Coldbug haben. Aber ich denke mit Wasserkühlung ggf. mit Eiswürfeln im AGB oder ähnlichen Spirenzchen dürfte da schon was rauszuholen sein  Oder auch unter Luft wenns draußen kalt ist. Zum Vortesten reicht ein guter Luftkühler locker aus denke ich.

Benchsysteme hören sich auch gut an, obwohl du denke ich nicht wirklich was mit dem X58 wirst machen können, die Sandys sind einfach viel zu übermächtig. Aber GTX260 Single und SLI gibt auch gut punkte, sofern du den 2600K so in die Regionen von 5,2-5,5GHz bekommst.


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Ok, also fange ich mal einfach oben an und geh einfach die Liste durch  
Die CPUs waren mehr oder weniger ein Spaßgebot  Als Kühler hatte ich vor den Standartkühler abzubauen und einen größeren Luftkühler  zu modifizieren mit Halterungen usw, damit er auf die Slot CPU geht, evtl bau ich mir auch nen wakü Block Gewindeschneider und so zeug hab ich alles da. Wirklich zu kaufen gibts ja Pentium 2 Kühler nicht  Und Die die 260² von Zotac kriegt nen gescheiten Luftkühler und dann mal schaun wiehoch die geht 

Welches Betriebssystem würdet Ihr nehmen? Win 98/se oder 2000?

MfG Chris


----------



## Lippokratis (2. März 2012)

immer XP nehmen bei den alten Prozessoren Win7/Vista laufen da nicht drauf, daher auch eher uninteressant. Für die GPU Benches wirst du wohl sowohl XP als auch Win7 benötigen je nach Benchmark und GPU Anzahl

Teste aber mal dein Board ob das überhaupt brauchbar ist. Gute Slot1 Board sollten problemlos bis 150MHz FSB gehen und das am besten im 1:1 Teiler mit CL2-2-2 SDRAM


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Ok, ich hab 3 Boards, 2 Asus und ein MSI, die Asus waren laut Recherche damals High-end  Win Xp hab ich auch noch aber braucht Win 2000 nicht weniger Serourcen? Win 7 läuft sowieso auf meinen neuen Systemen!

Mfg Chris


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2012)

Fürs 3D Benchen auf jeden Fall XP nehmen (es sei denn du hast dein Win7 auf unter 25 Prozesse optimiert ). Es würde sich also anbieten, auf ner anderen Partition oder Platte oder was noch XP nachzuinstallieren. Aber Vorsicht: Der Bootloader von XP beißt sich extrem mit den Bootmanagern von neueren Systemen, sodass du nach der XP Installation in kein Windows mehr reinkommen wirst. Daher empfiehlt sich erst Windows XP zu installieren und danach Win7. Den Bootmanager kann man dann im Win7 mit EasyBCD entsprechend editieren.

Windows 2000 ist schätze ich mal nicht besonders gut optimiert, und Windows XP SP3 mit allen Updates (wichtig!!) ist performancetechnisch nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Ok, das mit den Bootloadern macht keine Probleme denn da die Boards kein Sata haben brauch ich sowieso ne extra Platte  Und was Systeme aufsetzen angeht bin ich auch fit  Nur der Pentium2 war vor meiner Zeit*räusper*

Zum installieren wird die CPU mild übertaktet dan gehts schneller  

Ich schätze mal die Sachen sind am Mittwoch/Donnerstag alle da, wobei die Zotac macht auch unter Luft keinen schlechten eindruck, aber die rechnet jetzt erstmal F@H  (Chiptakt: 660MHz, Speichertakt: 1134MHz, Shadertakt: 1426MHz) Wobei das nur mal grob eingestellt ist feintuning mach ich morgen, jetzt hat sie gerade 57Grad 


MfG Chris


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2012)

Kein Wunder bei 66MHz.  

Beim Aufsetzen meine ich übrigens deine Sandy/X58 Systeme, der Rest ist schon klar. Nur bringt XP einen enormen Vorteil, auch, wenn man GPUs bencht.


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei 66MHz.
> 
> Beim Aufsetzen meine ich übrigens deine Sandy/X58 Systeme, der Rest ist schon klar. Nur bringt XP einen enormen Vorteil, auch, wenn man GPUs bencht.


 
Ich habe es bemert so weit runtergetaktet Oo  Ich wollte sagen 600  
XP hab ich noch als Image auf ner HDD Irgendwo liegen...


MfG Chris


----------



## blackbolt (3. März 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> und Windows XP SP3 mit allen Updates (wichtig!!) ist performancetechnisch nicht zu schlagen.


 
warum sp3 und alle updates??? 
ich habe noch nie sp3 geschweige denn updates aufgespielt
mein xp ist mit sp2(Installations CD)original)) und das reicht meiner meinung nach vollkommen aus


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2012)

Ich bin jetzt von 2D ausgegangen, was für 3D besser ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Spätestens, wenn du anfängst, wPrime zu benchen, ist das SP3 derartig wichtig, das glaubt man kaum. Quasi nochmal wie der Wechsel von nem zugemüllten Win7 zu nem frischen XP.

Mal ein Vergleich mit meinem E3400 

SP2: wPrime 32m = ~16.5s
SP3: wPrime 32m = ~14.8s
(@Dice bei knapp 5,2GHz)


----------



## blackbolt (3. März 2012)

schon klar 2D,für wprime benutzte ich win vista 32bit


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. März 2012)

so mal ne frage, ich bin schon seit einiger zeit stiller mitleser hier bei euch ^^
und es wird ja als einstieg oft geraten mit S775 cpu benches anzufangen (wenn man nicht grad megaviel heu für ein SB sys und die entsprechenden Grakas über hat)

Nun will ich gleich unter H2O benchen, bringt das überhaupt noch was oder sollte ich nur erstmal unter air probieren? Oder lieber gleich zu dice wechseln? ln2 möchte ich nicht sofort in angriff nehmen (zumindest nicht wenn ich das zum ersten mal allein mach ^^) (Nova mit 4x180 airpenetrator hab ich noch hier so rumstehen, müsste dann halt nochmal pumpe und kühler kaufen)


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2012)

Ob du unter Luft oder Wasser anfängst macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied für die Herangehensweise, nur deine Ergebnisse werden etwas besser ausfallen. DICE oder LN2 würde ich grundsätzlich keinem Anfänger raten. Es macht nur Spaß wenn man Erfolg hat und der kommt nur durch Basiswissen und Erfahrung. 

Eine Wasserkühlung reicht also locker aus, um die ersten OC-Versuche zu machen und dich mit allen Benchmarks anzufreunden. So kannst du dich voll auf die Einstellungen am PC konzentrieren. 

Bei HWBot kannst du mit einer 30€ Karten die gleiche Menge Punkte sammeln wie mit einer 300€ Karte. Daher kannst du dir auch erst mal ältere und günstigere Hardware zulegen.


----------



## chris1995 (3. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ob du unter Luft oder Wasser anfängst macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied für die Herangehensweise, nur deine Ergebnisse werden etwas besser ausfallen. DICE oder LN2 würde ich grundsätzlich keinem Anfänger raten. Es macht nur Spaß wenn man Erfolg hat und der kommt nur durch Basiswissen und Erfahrung.
> 
> Eine Wasserkühlung reicht also locker aus, um die ersten OC-Versuche zu machen und dich mit allen Benchmarks anzufreunden. So kannst du dich voll auf die Einstellungen am PC konzentrieren.
> 
> Bei HWBot kannst du mit einer 30€ Karten die gleiche Menge Punkte sammeln wie mit einer 300€ Karte. Daher kannst du dir auch erst mal ältere und günstigere Hardware zulegen.



Ich bau mir grad eine Art benchtabel nur mit 2 Etagen untendrunter kommen die HDD, DVD Laufwerk und das Netzteil  Wenns fertig ist poste ich mal ein Bild, ist zwar aus Holz, das leitetaber wenigstens nicht 

MfG Chris

Ältere hardware habe ich erstmal genug, wenn alles da ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. März 2012)

naja, das ist mir schon klar das ich auch mit alten karten punkte machen kann nur dann brauch ich auch einen i7 2600k der die 5ghz +  mitmacht..... und den hab ich nicht xD

aber danke erstmal für die info ^^


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2012)

Ivy Bridge scheint keinen Coldbug zu haben  Zumindest schließe ich das aus diesem Bild von SF3D welches er gerade veröffentlicht hat:

http://sf3d.pp.fi/images/open/mittari.JPG

Auf Facebook berichtet er, dass er gerade mit einem 3770K bencht.


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2012)

Ich will auch einen 

Stattdessen muß ich mich mit sowas begnügen ....Pentium G630 LGA 1155 
Aber irgendeiner muß ja sowas auch testen


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2012)

Sabber Sabber.....wehe ich habe bis zur EOS keinen


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2012)

Da mach ich mir riesen Stress um mir nen 3930k leisten zu können und dann das 

Mein übliches Pech 
Mal gucken wie sich der 3770k dann wirklich schlägt, vllt krieg ichs mir ja bis zur EOS gedeichselt, schließlich ist das Ding mit Board billiger als mein 3930k alleine


----------



## derNetteMann (3. März 2012)

Hab aber auch schon gehört das einige vom CB verhalten her sein sollen wie die SB. Ab so ca -40 grad (zumindest bei ES)


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2012)

Das meinte ich. Keine Ahnung wo SF3D seinen herhat, aber es wird sicherlich nicht der schlechteste verfügbare gewesen sein


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2012)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Hab aber auch schon gehört das einige vom CB verhalten her sein sollen wie die SB. Ab so ca -40 grad (zumindest bei ES)


 
So lange sie auf die Temperatur dann auch skalieren könnte ich sogar damit leben. Der von OBR hatte übrigens zumindest bei DICE keinen Coldbug. Also -70°C konnte er problemlos benchen. Ist auch ein 3770K ES.


----------



## derNetteMann (3. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> So lange sie auf die Temperatur dann auch skalieren könnte ich sogar damit leben. Der von OBR hatte übrigens zumindest bei DICE keinen Coldbug. Also -70°C konnte er problemlos benchen. Ist auch ein 3770K ES.



Meine SB hat auch keinen CBB oder CB bei Dice. skaliert aber auch nur bis -40°C 

Ich persönlich hoffe ja das das wieder so ähnlich wird wie mit einem GT. Das SB gedönse mit SS ist einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2012)

+1

Ich bench grad ne 8800GTX die ich im Auftrag eines Bekannten gemoddet habe, ist das normal, dass die Ram-Spannung sehr stark schwankt? Im Idle liegen 2,3V an, unter Last (AM3) fällt das bis auf 1,72V ab. 
Gemessen auf der Rückseite des PCBs direkt oben an den Ram-Chips.
// Schon gut hatte nur ne scheiß massepunkt^^


----------



## blackbolt (7. März 2012)

so der kokü test mit der sandy war ernüchternd die cpu wird zwar nicht schlecht geht aber auch kein MHz höher


----------



## Ü50 (7. März 2012)

So sind sie eben, und ich habe drei von denen die keine SS vertragen


----------



## blackbolt (10. März 2012)

hab ein kleines problem
bekomme bei meiner 9800GTX+ keinen 169.21,171.16Beta,173.67 treiber installiert 
erst den 175.16 nimmt meine karte an 
woran kann das liegen???
mfg


----------



## Ü50 (10. März 2012)

Ich habe das Prob auch, wenn ich Treiberreste von einem 2.. Treiber drauf habe.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. März 2012)

Ich hab damals für meine 5900xt den 41.schlagmichtot von hand editieren müssen damit der mit der Karte läuft.
Bin gerade auf der Arbeit, kann also nicht genau nachschauen, geh aber mal davon aus das da eine .ini ist die du umschreiben mußt.


----------



## chris1995 (10. März 2012)

So, meine CPUs sind da wie man hier sehen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild ist nicht dasbeste und die Sachen auf dem Tisch gehören auch nicht mir, nur da hatte ich gerade Platz für ein paar CPUs ich hab ne halbe Std gebraucht um alle auszupacken
und da meine jetzigen Mainboard bloß FSB 66/75 schaffen habe ich mir ein Abit geschossen und sobald das da ist gehts los 


MfG Chris


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. März 2012)

Hätte jemand noch 4GB DDR2 Ram für mich, die garantiert auf nem gängigen  Asus Board laufen? Die Kompabilität ist doch sehr eingeschränkt und hat  mir heute und gestern einigen Ärger bereitet. Exceleram, Nanya, Aeneon,  sowas haben die Boards noch nie gehört. Nur klassische Hersteller wie OCZ, Kingston, Corsair etc. laufen. PDF: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5W_DH_Deluxe/#MSL
Am liebsten wären mir 2x2GB (2GB Module laufen entgegen der Liste), aber  4x1 würde zur Not auch gehen. Single oder Double-Sided ist erstmal  egal.

 Geht um ein Asus P5W DH-Deluxe (i975X Chip).


----------



## Jazzman (11. März 2012)

Hi,
ich hab noch ein Asrock 4Core Dual Sata2 und ein Haufen älterer AGP Karten hier liegen. Nun meine Frage, wie krieg ich raus ob die Universal AGP Karten kompatibel zu dem Board sind ohne es zu schrotten? Die anderen sollten ja schon nicht in den Port passen falls sie nicht kompatibel sind. Gibts da eine Generation ab der der AGP mit 1,5V nur noch verwendet wurde oder so...?


----------



## Matti OC (12. März 2012)

HI, keine angst, du bekommst nur die Grakas rauf die passen:
zB Datei:AGP & AGP Pro Keying.svg

lg Matti


----------



## blackbolt (12. März 2012)

so nach 60 tagen sandy bridge und die daraus resultierenden 1000 3D Points(*ja ihr habt richtig gesehen 1000 3D Hardware Points in 60 Tagen*,und da kommt noch was)
Hardware Masters League
33. 3049 pts                  1837 pts                  1212 pts                                              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt
muss ich sagen das grafikkarten @ Stock benchen keine richtige bencherei ist(vielleicht mit mod´s und dice oder ln2)
aber ansonsten finde ich es zimmlich langweilig(cpu läuft graka einstellen und durch)

bei den cpus ist das nee ganz andere geschichte(CPU,RAM,BOARD einstellen u.s.w.und dann hoffen das der bench es bis zum schluss schafftBevor die CPU ein loch durch den sockel gebrannt hat)
werde wohl neben der 3D bencherei noch mein sockel 478 mit 479 adapter wieder unter die kokü holen(zum ausgleich)

mfg

*so noch zum abschluss: das soll kein angriff auf die leute sein die hauptsächlich 3D benchen, es ist halt meine meinung*


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2012)

Das ist ja genau das was alle kritisieren.
CPU's wie  die nicht auf Kälte skalieren sind, wenn man den dreh einmal raus hat, ganz einfach zu händeln.
Ist das nicht so hast du deinen Spannungsmoment auch beim 3D benchen.
Aber so wies aussieht ist ja besserung in Sicht.


----------



## Jazzman (12. März 2012)

@ Matti OC: Danke schonmal, das Schema hab ich auch gefunden, allerdings steht in dem Text bei Inkompatibilität das einige AGP 1.0 (3.3V) Karten einen Universalstecker mit 2 Kerben hatten und somit in AGP 2.0 (1,5V) passen und das Board schrotten können...
Ich denke ich nehme erstmal die Karten ohne Universalstecker, mal sehen was dabei rumkommt....


----------



## Ü50 (12. März 2012)

@blackbolt, hast ja ganz gut zugeschlagen


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2012)

Ja da hast dir ordentlich Punkte gesammelt  Klar mit einer Menge GraKas bei moderatem OC gibts auch Punkte aber die Top 5 Plätze sind meist sehr schwer zu erreichen. Gerade bei so Karten wie 8800GT.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2012)

Das ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe ist doch nen gutes 478-OC-Board oder irre ich?


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2012)

jo. sicherlich mit das beste board für sockel 478.


----------



## Ü50 (13. März 2012)

Das ist das Board was mir noch fehlt


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2012)

Gehen auf eBay aber laufend welche raus, letzte Woche mindestens 5, ne Kombo mit ATi X850, dem Board, 2GB DDR Ram und nem 3GHz P4 für 35€ oder sowas. Ich hab meins für 14,60 + Versand bekommen (mit 3GHz CPU).


----------



## blackbolt (14. März 2012)

für den anfang doch schon mal nich schlecht
einige hab ich aber auch schon verkauft


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2012)

Nette Sammlung  Das gibt ordentlich Punkte wenn du das alles durchmachst. Oder hast du schon?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. März 2012)

Wollte mir jetzt ein paar 478-CPUs zulegen, gibts da Empfehlungen? Kenne mich mit dem Sockel noch nicht aus


----------



## blackbolt (14. März 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wollte mir jetzt ein paar 478-CPUs zulegen, gibts da Empfehlungen? Kenne mich mit dem Sockel noch nicht aus


 nee alles was du fürn € bekommst ist in ordnung


----------



## chillinmitch (15. März 2012)

Ivy screens , ln2 cooling
Waren gestern noch diesem thread .


----------



## blackbolt (16. März 2012)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Ivy screens , ln2 cooling


 das sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2012)

Also die Werte sehen eher schlecht aus...wenn man schon die ganzen 7GHz Valis von Ivy mit betrachtet


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2012)

OBRs CPU macht das auch schon mit DICE. Sind halt ES.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2012)

das nenne ich mal Punktlandung


----------



## Turrican (16. März 2012)




----------



## Barisan (17. März 2012)

Hi allerseits,

Ein Kollege von mir hat sich folgendes zugelegt:

Gigabyte X79-UD3
CPU i7 3930K
Corsair H100 WaKü
2 Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD im RAID0
16 GB Corsair Vengeance CL8-8-8-8-24
2* Radeon 7970 von Sapphire im Crossfire
850W 90+ NT
umhült mit Cooler Master Storm Sniper Gehäuse
WIN7 x64 als OS

wir wüssten gerne das OC-en für den 24/7 betrieb, hab nicht so viel erfahrung mit neueren HW  und bevor ich was grille, hole ich mir lieber Rat ein. Jeder Vorschlag für 24/7 OC Betrieb ist willkomen. Vorschläge können gepostet werden oder per PM, ist eigentlich Wurst


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2012)

Moin Barisan,

also das größte Problem bei einem 3930k ist eigentlich die Hitze. 
Das. Ding. heizt. abnormal. 
Also immer auf die Temperaturen achten, ich hab ne vollwertige Wakü und krieg schon manchmal das zittern.
für 24/7 würd ich bei guter Kühlung bis 1,35V gehen, damit dürften je nach Güte so zwischen 4,4 und 4,7 Ghz drin sein. Ganz lustig ist auchnoch das Ram-OC bei SB-E. Du kannst jeden Schrottram takten als wärs ein 500€-Kit, also kannst du auch den Ram etwas hochziehen wenn du willst, schaden wirds net 
(Meine 1866 laufen auf 2133 bei leicht erhöhten Latenzen und ohne Spannungserhöhung stabil).

Joa, ich denke das wars erstmal. Grundlagenübertakten kannst du ja  
Einfach Vcore und alle anderen Spannungen fixen und dann den Multi hochziehen. Kenne das Uefi deines Boards net, aber so läufts.
Wenn du wirklich höher Übertakten willst kannst du noch etwas an der CPU PLL Spannung rumprobieren (kannst so bis 1,9V gehen) und gucken ob die den Takt stabilisiert. Das Hilft zwar eher bei Taktraten > 4,7Ghz aber nen Versuch ist es Wert.


Gruß
Frink


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2012)

Also 4,4-4,7 GHz kannst gleich knicken, da brennt dir die H100 weg. Ist für den 24/7 Gebrauch auch völlig daneben.
Peile mal so 4 Ghz an und versuche die Spannung so weit wie Möglich zu drücken, am besten unter 1,3V. Temps immer schön im Auge behalten und so bei max 60-65°C unter Last bleiben....bedenke ist kommt auch noch der Sommer 

Die Spannung etwas fixen im Bios, wobei es da für 24/7 meist nicht viel zum testen gibt und dann gucken was beim Ram so geht. Da hat Frink recht, dass du den Ram meist ganz gut nach oben ziehen kannst. Ich würde mit der RAM-Spannung aber ruhig bei max 1,55V bleiben.

PS: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich kein eigenes SB-E Sys habe, aber PLL glaube eher runter als hoch!

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2012)

Naja, ich weiß nicht was eine H100 zu leisten vermag, und ich bin auch kein 24/7 Overclocker. Ich wollte nur sagen was mit ca 1,35V theoretisch stabil möglich ist. (Damit bleiben bei mir die Temps auf ca. 65°). Hab also eher so 75° als Volllast-Grenze für die H100 angepeilt bei meinem Post eben. 
Ich weiß halt nicht was das Ziel von Barisans Freund ist. 24/7 ist für mich halt so hoch wie möglich bei gradnoch akzeptabler Spannung.
Ich geb aber zu, 4Ghz sind deutlich vernünftiger 

Und wiegesagt, PLL hat nach meiner Erfahrung keinen großen Impact auf die Temperatur und hilft halt manchmal den Takt zu stabilisieren. Bzw. kannste manchmal für selben Takt etwas weniger VCore geben wenn du die PLL angepasst hast. Das verbessert die Temperatur.
Hab diese Erfahrungen allerdings nur in der 4,8-5,0 Ghz Region gemacht.


----------



## blackbolt (17. März 2012)

hier mal mein erster test mit nem quad sli
[hwbot=2266045]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2266047]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2266048]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2266050]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2266046]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2266051]submission[/hwbot]

da geht bestimmt noch was
für ein paar Tipps bin ich gerne zu haben
was ist den besser für quad sli Vista oder Win7???
mfg


----------



## Icke&Er (17. März 2012)

Also da soll mir nochmal einer kommen vonwegen die 7970 seien stromsparend

3930K@ 4,9GHz und 2x7970 @ 1100/1515 ziehen im 3DMark11 und Vantage knapp über 1000 Watt aus der Leitung 
Naja aber das be quite 900 Watt packt das ^^


----------



## Barisan (17. März 2012)

@Icke & Frink

vielen dank für die Vorschläge. Mal schauen was sich rausholen lässt bezüglich Hitzeentwicklung und Kühlung.

LG


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2012)

@ blackbolt: Sehr schöne Scores! Muss da wohl auch bald wieder nachlegen 

Habe gerde mit crazzzy85 versucht 2x 7970 unter LN2 zu benchen aber wir waren nicht so ganz erfolgreich  Die erste Karte hat den vMod irgendwie nicht verkraftet und der Mosfet ist abgeraucht. Dachte ich "das EPower Board gibts ja auch noch". Aber auch so wollte die Karte nicht mehr 

Naja bald machen wir das besser  Wenn alles klappt benchen wir nächstes Wochenende gleich noch mal.


----------



## crazzzy85 (17. März 2012)

So gehst gleich "Petzten"  Naja Nächstes We wird besser bestimmt. Weil viel schlechter kann es ja net laufen  Aber Fun hatten wir ja trotzdem und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2012)

Das waren doch tolle Ergebnisse.


----------



## blackbolt (18. März 2012)

moin alle benchs im quad sli laufen durch 
auser beim 3DMarkVantage da geht immer das ganze system aus ohne bluescreen an verschiedenen stellen
kann das sein das das netzteil für den Vantage zu schwach ist????
Golden Green SF-700P14XE Vers.2.92 80+GOLD

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. März 2012)

Jap.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. März 2012)

Also wir mussten gestern auch mit erschrecken fest stellen, dass der Vantage am meisten aus der Dose zieht. Kann gut sein, dass er da einfach abschaltet, aber normalerweise kommt ja immer ertwas mehr als max output raus 

Am besten aus dem Baumarkt fürn 5er mal so ein kleines Steckdose-Watt-Messgerät holen und nachgucken 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. März 2012)

Naja, eine Karte zieht schon auf Standardspannung und ohne OC im Vantage 250-275W aus der Leitung, das mal zwei und das Restsystem (mit OC) will ja auch noch versorgt werden... 
Ich hatte beim Benchen mit einer Karte nen Stromverbrauch von ca. 550W im Vantage


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2012)

Mal wieder was produktives 

8800 GTS 512 mit 1000 Punkten Abstand Platz 1 im 3DMark2003!

Aquamark knapp Platz 2 erreicht. Gibt fürs Team trotzdem über 150 Punkte 

[hwbot=2266474]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2266476]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. März 2012)

Na endlich  sauber Roman


----------



## Turrican (18. März 2012)

Tolle Scores Roman.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. März 2012)

Da haste echt eine dicke Hausnummer rausgehauen 

PS: lass dir noch paar Punkte für die EOS übrig


----------



## Vaykir (18. März 2012)

Dafür hamma doch Kepler und Ivy  (hoffentlich)


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2012)

Danke  Ach ich hab noch über 20 Karten hier rumliegen da finde ich immer was


----------



## Icke&Er (18. März 2012)

Wenn nur das LN2 nicht immer so ein Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen würde


----------



## Vaykir (18. März 2012)

Der einzige Grund warum wir Studenten arbeiten gehen. Die Miete kann man auch schnorren


----------



## blackbolt (19. März 2012)

Ob der Schlafplatz von meiner Katze so bequem war, wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Icke&Er (19. März 2012)

Das ist halt ne wahre Bench-Cat


----------



## Vaykir (19. März 2012)

Pennt die da mit stirn @ alurippen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2012)

Hey ihr 478-Gurus,
heute habe ich 12 alte CPUs und ein passendes P4C800-E Deluxe bekommen. Dazu noch 4 DDR Riegel je 256MB @ DDR400.
Meine Fragen: 

Wie viel sollte der Ram mitmachen, damit man ihn zum Benchen gebrauchen kann? Und bei welcher Spannung?
Reicht ein Riegel (256MB) zum Benchen unter XP, oder sollten es schon 512MB im DualChannel sein?

Danke


----------



## Lippokratis (21. März 2012)

Der RAM sollte natürlich so viel wie möglich mit machen, da musst du leider testen wie gut deine Riegeln sind. Ich weiß nicht was für Chips du drauf hast, daher kann man auch schwer Vorschläge für Spannung und erwarteter Frequenz nennen.
Für BH5 Speicher sind mit 3,3V sicherlich 230-250MHz bei CL2-2-2 schon gut. Für TCCD Chips sind CL2-2-2 bis 220MHz mit 2,7-2,9V gut, die gehen dann aber weit aus höher mit mit schlechteren Timings. Für Micros Chips und was es da noch alles gibt weiß ich keine Werte.

Dual Channel sollte man schon nutzen und wenn es geht, gerade für den 32m auch ruhig 512MB. Die alten Plattformen hängen noch stark vom RAM ab


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2012)

Danke schonmal 
Also einstellen kann ich bis 2,85V, gestern liefen 250MHz CL2-3-2-5@2,65V (beim ersten Riegel von Infineon).


----------



## Lippokratis (21. März 2012)

250 MHz CL2 ist doch schon gut. für die FSB 100 Prozessoren beim Sockel 478 sollte das schon reichen ^^

weiß du zufällig welche Chips auf dem Riegel drauf sind?

bei Sockel 478 Board kann man meistens nur 2,9V geben, leider, aber ein Mod sollte da helfen . Aber mehr wie 3,3V sind glaube ich nicht möglich, weil die Speicherspannung aus der 3,3V Leitung kommt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. März 2012)

Oder es war CL2,5, bin mir grad nicht mehr ganz sicher. Jedenfalls bootet er mit 255MHz FSB nicht mehr. Wie erhöht man denn die NB-Spannung bei dem Board?
Falls die 3,3V nichts bringen, steig ich eben auf die 5V-Schiene um


----------



## Lippokratis (21. März 2012)

ich glaube vNB hängt mit vAGP zusammen - also müsstest du den vAGP Mod machen.
vTT hängt von der vDIMM ab, also geht diese automatisch hoch bei steigender Spannung. (vTT = 1/2 vDIMM)
ob vTT und vNB bei dem Board das gleiche sind weiß ich nicht


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2012)

Weis einer von euch wo ich PIC-E kabel für mein Cougar Netzteil her bekomme? da sind 4 anschlüsse (kabel management) aber es war nur ein kabel dabei  sprich: kein sli/crossfire möglich 

Anbei noch nen Unboxing Video der DirectCu II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RYcSDKgpuA


----------



## Icke&Er (21. März 2012)

Am am besten ist wie du angewiedert die Treiber-CD wegfeuerst


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2012)

Geile Karte, cooles Video.
Allerdings gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Heatsinks und Heatsicks


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2012)

Kacke, ich hab "Head" geschrieben  da muss natürlich nen T hin -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (22. März 2012)

Dann sinds zwei Fehler in einem Wort 
Headsick statt Heatsink ist aber echt etwas peinlich 

Kopfkrank anstatt Hitzeableiter


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2012)

Ach wayne....


----------



## OCPerformance (22. März 2012)

GEiles Vid.


----------



## Schrotti (23. März 2012)

Hoffentlich bekommste keinen Ärger wegen der Musik von Gladiator.


----------



## Vaykir (23. März 2012)

eigl. net, die sperren die videos dann automatisch.


----------



## Schmidde (23. März 2012)

Selbst wenn...für was gibts Proxtube 

Hübsches "dingen" übrigens


----------



## Vaykir (23. März 2012)

Das hübsche dingen is gerade zurück gegangen. 
passte wohl was mit der stromversorgung nicht.


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2012)

Habe gerade das EPower Board auf eine vorher defekte 9800GTX+ gebaut. Jetzt gibts nur keine weißen Pixel mehr sondern nur noch rosa


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2012)

Habe gestern wahrscheinlich meinen 27K (5,6Ghz.) zerschossen 
Mein neuer 26K (5,76Ghz) mit Maximus 4 Ex. werden mich wohl über meinen Verlust hinweg trösten.


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2012)

Oh ne :/ Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. März 2012)

Och Leute, nur weil Ivy und die neue Nvidia-Generation jetzt kommen, muss man seine alten Sachen doch nicht einfach kaputtmachen 

@Roman: Kannst du die noch benchen, oder schmiert der Treiber dabei ab?
und @Georg: Wie hast du das bitte hinbekommen?


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2012)

Geht theoretisch noch aber einer der RAM chips hat eine Macke. Standardtakt läuft aber der RAM ist schon bei ~1150 am Ende und damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Aber ich hab ja noch 2 andere 9800GTX+


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Oh ne :/ Wie ist das passiert?


 Keine Ahnung, ist nichtmal heiß geworden. Hoch und runter gefahren danach kam die Fehlermeldung IO. Dachte es sei das Brett war es jedoch nicht, mein 25K und 26K laufen.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. März 2012)

Hast du mal an den Spannungen gespielt bzw. kommste noch ins BIOS? Hatte neulich mit meinem 3930k das Problem dass er einfach die Internal Memory Voltage aufs Minimum gestellt hat -> kein boot.
Aber ich denke mal du hast Recht, klingt echt nach ableben.


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2012)

Nein mit BIOS ist nicht mehr. 
Geht auch auf meinen anderen 1155 Boards nichts mehr. 
Werde ihm im Garten wohl ein Grab ausheben müssen


----------



## Vaykir (23. März 2012)

Mach nen Schlüsselanhänger von  Sehen super aus die dinger. Aber net ins wasser schmeissen, gehen unter wien stein


----------



## Icke&Er (23. März 2012)

Haste den im Forum gekauft oder in Shop? Sonst ab in die RMA


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. März 2012)

Oder köpfen und als Sammlerstück behalten


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. März 2012)

Die heutige kleine Session mit Roman war erfolglreicher als die von letzter Woche und konnten 2 ganz ansehnliche Ergebnisse erzielen. War wieder sehr Spassig
Die nächste wird bestimmt bald folgen 

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 132586 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Crazzzy85`s Aquamark score: 443753 marks with a GeForce GTX 580


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2012)

Die Karte hats sogar überlebt 

Was benchen wir nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. März 2012)

Würde spontan auf 8800gts tippen


----------



## Icke&Er (24. März 2012)

Ihr beide seit ja Richtig dicke am Punkte machen


----------



## Ü50 (24. März 2012)

@crazzzy85 laufen die Rams absichtlich T2 oder ist das ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. März 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @crazzzy85 laufen die Rams absichtlich T2 oder ist das ein Auslesefehler.



Geht nicht anders bei den Latenzen


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @crazzzy85 laufen die Rams absichtlich T2 oder ist das ein Auslesefehler.


 
beim 1:8 Teiler wolllen meine RAMs nicht mit 1T laufen. Deshalb mit 2T. Ist aber immer noch schneller als mit dem 1:7 Teiler.


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

Zu später Stunde noch ein 3DMark05 mit der 8800GTS. Die Karte scheint aber langsam abzubauen 

[hwbot=2268388]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. März 2012)

Mir ist gerade beim S478 CPU Benchen mein Netzteil zusammengeklappt  
Ja gut, es war ein LC Power... Aber nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass son Celeron@1,5V einfach mal 180W zieht. Naja. Demnächst wird mein Seasonic 700W frei (das hat die vierfache Leistung auf 12V), hab mir im Luxx ein BeQuiet 1000W für 40€ bestellt, damit kann man dann auch die dicken Setups benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Und ich hab mir grad ne Sonntagsaufgabe gebastelt: MBR meines Win7 Mainsystems zerschossen, ergo hab ich keinen Brenner mehr um eine ISO zu brennen um den MBR wieder hinzukriegen und einen Stick um von da aus zu booten hab ich auchnicht. 

Ich durchsuch jetzt mal meine 10 alten IDE Platten ob auf einer von denen zufällig nochnen lauffähiges OS ist 

*edit:* Achja, jemand irgendwelche besonderen Tipps zum tweaken eines XP für 3D03/05/06 ?


----------



## Vaykir (25. März 2012)

da stellt sich mir ja jetzt die frage: wieso hast du keine win7 dvd, wenn du es doch installiert hast


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Weil ich es zuletzt vor ca. einem Jahr installiert habe und mein Ablagesystem auf diversen fraktalen Kryptografiealgorithmen beruht die ich erst noch verstehen muss  
Aber guter Punkt, hab ich garnet dran gedacht wie verdächtig das klingen muss ^^


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

Habe ein Problem... 2x 8800GT im SLI aber ich bekomme im Treiber die SLI option nicht angezeigt. Schon verschiedene Treiber probiert aber irgendwie will es nicht. Brücke ist auch drauf. Board ist Maximus 4 Extreme. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. März 2012)

Roman zieh den sli Hack herunter dann geht es


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

Hast zufällig einen Link für mich?


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. März 2012)

Leider nicht bin mit dem Handy online. Google mal sli hack Version 1.5 ist glaub die neuste. Das findest bestimmt aumen:


----------



## Vaykir (25. März 2012)

Oder nen ganz neuen Treiber nehmen. Das hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Ü50 (25. März 2012)

Wenn du noch Reste von einem 2... neuen Treiber drauf hast geht das nicht zumindest bei mir nicht. 
Oder das hilft sli hack Version 1.5 [How To] Sli auf jedem Chipsatz - Seite 7


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. März 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch Reste von einem 2... neuen Treiber drauf hast geht das nicht zumindest bei mir nicht.
> Oder das hilft sli hack Version 1.5 [How To] Sli auf jedem Chipsatz - Seite 7



Genau den meine ich danke Georg


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Welches LOD nehm ich am besten für eine GTX 260 im 06er?

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

HyperSLI habe ich gerade probiert aber das will irgendwie nicht. Probiere mal den SLI Patch.




Professor Frink schrieb:


> Welches LOD nehm ich am besten für eine GTX 260 im 06er?
> 
> Gruß


 
4.9 wobei es im 06er generell nicht viel bringt.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Danke.
Naja, im 06er liegt ja alles so eng beieinander, da sind ja 20 Punkte schon Holz 

Wo bringts denn was und mit welchen Werten? Hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und experimentier seit 4 Stunden rum


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

Ich verwende mittlerweile überall einfach 4,9 

Ich bekomme das dämliche SLI einfach nicht zum laufen. HyperSLI und SLI Patch probiert aber dennoch kann ich SLI nicht aktivieren...


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Nen anderen Treiber probiert haste schon?
Ansonsten vllt mal andere Slots probieren? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass ich mit 2 HD5850 mal CF-Probleme hatten und irgendwann hats funktioniert nachdem ich einfach die Slots gewechselt hab, weiß der Geier warum


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2012)

Ich verkauf die Karten ist mir jetzt viel zu blöd  Sind sowieso nur 8800GT 256MB und bringen 2 pkt pro score.


----------



## crazzzy85 (25. März 2012)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkauf die Karten ist mir jetzt viel zu blöd  Sind sowieso nur 8800GT 256MB und bringen 2 pkt pro score.



Dachte du spielst schon mit den 8800gt 512 :d


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2012)

Sitz grad an ner GTX 260. Wenn ich den Shadertakt auf 1500 erhöhe kriege ich im 06er nach dem normalen Ladescreen von Proxycon sofort einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ist das ne normale Fehlfunktion wegen übertakten oder liegt da iwas im argen? Mir kommts irgendwie spanisch vor.

*edit:* Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass seit 5 gottverdammten Stunden an einem 3D06-Run sitz. Rechnen wir das mal hoch auf 5 Grakas die noch warten und 3-4 Benches pro Karte die ich bis zur EOS durchhaben will seh ich mein Abi grad den Heldentod sterben 

*edit*
Hier ist endlich das Ergebnis. Die doofe Karte blockt echt bei 1500Mhz Shadertakt, außerdem braucht der Bot wieder Jahre zum berechnen  
Aber man beachte mein cooles neues Hintergrundbild 


[hwbot=2268730]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (26. März 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Sitz grad an ner GTX 260. Wenn ich den Shadertakt auf 1500 erhöhe kriege ich im 06er nach dem normalen Ladescreen von Proxycon sofort einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ist das ne normale Fehlfunktion wegen übertakten oder liegt da iwas im argen? Mir kommts irgendwie spanisch vor.
> 
> *edit:* Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass seit 5 gottverdammten Stunden an einem 3D06-Run sitz. Rechnen wir das mal hoch auf 5 Grakas die noch warten und 3-4 Benches pro Karte die ich bis zur EOS durchhaben will seh ich mein Abi grad den Heldentod sterben
> 
> ...


die meisten 260 machen bei 1500+ shader dicht(schwarzer bildschirm ist normal) ausser die 260 matrix die schafft 1700+mhz(Stock)
*der bot wird das ergebniss garnicht berechnen *da die wieder einen bug haben und der calculiert den 06 nicht ist bei mir mittlerweile schon bei drei ergebnissen so


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Na geil merk ich auch grad -.-
Was tut man dagegen? Einfach in 2 Tagen erneut hochladen?


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Warten. Der Bug ist bei den geplanten Fixes ganz oben drin. Jetzt muss nur Frederik Zeit dafür haben...


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Allet klar. Und dieser Blackscreen bei 1500+Shader... kommt man da mit nem Voltmod noch ran oder kann man da nix machen?


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Ja bei 55nm Karten bringt mehr Spannung sicherlich was


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Na immerhin etwas  Bisher ist die Karte echt ne kleine Enttäuschung, da hab ich schon nen 5Ghz SB-E als Unterbau und dann macht sie mir bei 745/1170 schlapp


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch keinen vMod gelötet hast?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

tzzz, nein habe ich nicht, die Frage bezog sich auf den theoretischen Nutzen eines hypothetischen Vmods, wäre er denn vorhanden. Wie auch immer 

Der gute alte Konjunktiv... 

ich muss löten lernen.....


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Ich werde diese Woche noch eine kleine "Löt-Hilfe" machen  Vielleicht hilft dir das dann am Anfang


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Das wär in der Tat praktisch, jo. Ich hab aber irgendwie auch ne ziemliche Hemmschwelle mir das ganze Equipment zu kaufen, das geht ziemlich ins Geld, selbst wenn man nur den immerwieder empfohlenen Anfängerkram kauft.

Aber jo, ne Löthilfe würde helfen, hab genug alte Grakas zum üben hier und ich wills ja auch lernen und nicht jedesmal zu Kreuze kriechen


----------



## blackbolt (26. März 2012)

weil ich mit meinem sohn vorhin hunde bilder in netz geschaut habe,
habe ich jetzt so einen verschissenen paysave trojaner auf meinem rechner
muss jetzt an den htpc für überhaupt ins netz zu kommen
ich hasse die pisser die sowas schreiben


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Kenn ich 

Habe mir letzte Woche über die Google-Bildersuche einen Trojaner eingefangen. Das muss man auch erst mal schaffen... Musste Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Wieso macht der Speicher bei allen meinen Karten immer erstmal kategorisch 100Mhz weniger als bei der Konkurrenz 
Das ist doch nicht fair wenn ich hier Kühltürme hochziehe um meinen 3930k auf 4,9GHz halten zu können und dann scheitert es am Grakaspeicher 


Ich muss löten lernen, sofort


----------



## Icke&Er (26. März 2012)

@blackbolt

Hatte ich schon auch schon und konnte sie aber alle entfernen. 
Haben sich alle in selben Ordner versteckt.

1.) verdeckte Ordner anzeigen
2.) Computer -> Festplatte -> Benutzer -> deinen Benutzer -> AppData -> Local -> dann ist meist ganz unten das neue Icon -> löschen -> fertig
3.) VirenScan und gucken obs weg ist

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (26. März 2012)

Auf welchen Seiten bewegt ihr euch Hundebilder usw. nennt man das jetz so
Ist schon Sch.... wenn die Arschl...... überall die Finger drinn haben denen scheint ja nichts mehr Heilig zu sein, diese Mitläufer.
Jeder kleine Ar.... versucht ja igendwo etwas unterzubringen diese Stümper und Anfänger.
Sollen sich lieber an großen Sachen versuchen, da haben sie jedoch keine Eier für i.d. Hose. Dieser Kinderkram.


----------



## blackbolt (26. März 2012)

musste win 7 neu installieren
 jetzt findet win7 aber eine festplatten partition nicht mehr wo alle meine Programme ,Benchs,Bilder,Screens u.s.w (auf xp ist sie noch, xp hatte ich vorher installiert???)???


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wieso macht der Speicher bei allen meinen Karten immer erstmal kategorisch 100Mhz weniger als bei der Konkurrenz
> Das ist doch nicht fair wenn ich hier Kühltürme hochziehe um meinen 3930k auf 4,9GHz halten zu können und dann scheitert es am Grakaspeicher
> 
> 
> Ich muss löten lernen, sofort


 
Ja morgen mach ich die Kurzanleitung  

Mit einem vMod bekommst dann wahrscheinlich auch die angesprochenen 100 MHz


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> musste win 7 neu installieren
> jetzt findet win7 aber eine festplatten partition nicht mehr wo alle meine Programme ,Benchs,Bilder,Screens u.s.w (auf xp ist sie noch, xp hatte ich vorher installiert???)???


 
kann sein, dass windows noch kein laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben hat. einfach mal in der datenträgerverwaltung nachschauen.


----------



## Schmidde (26. März 2012)

So, ich hab mich auch schon ein weilchen nicht mehr gemeldet 

Such aber wieder etwas Nachschaub nachdem die ersten beiden C2D ja gar nicht sooo schlecht liefen für den Anfang.
Wie sind den so die Quad (Q6600) so zum benchen..oder der C2D Extreme X6800  (wenn man ein Schäpschn macht)


..achja, einen SpecOps Pot von Roman hab ich hier ja auch noch rumliegen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Core-2..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs&hash=item3f14e15cc7


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

Wenn du nur 2D benchen willst geht das  Bei 3D bist aber zu stark limitiert. Da hilft eigentlich nur noch Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Ich probiers seit ner Stunde zu verstehen, ich schnalls net.
Was sind TPP und UP?
Wieso hab ich 107 Punkte aber im Teamranking nur 40?


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2012)

TPP = Team Power Points
UP = User Points

Die tpp setzten sich anders zusammen. da wird die position intern im team gewertet und dann gibts dafür punkte.
jedenfalls irgendwie so in der art. steht irgendwo auch ne genaue erklärung und ne formel. bin aber zu faul das zu suchen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Okay, wär cool wenn mal jemand diese genaue Erklärung verlinken könnte, ich such die seit ewigkeiten und find nix. Weder in about Hwbot noch im Revision 4.0 Thread hier im Forum.


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2012)

Ich probiere es mal so gut es geht an dem ergebnis hier:
Vaykir`s 3DMark06 score: 19591 marks with a GeForce 9600 GT

also ich habe keine GP (global points) bekommen, weil ich mit einer anderen karte ein besseres ergebnis erreicht habe (dürfte die gtx 580 gewesen sein)
es gab 29,3 HP (hardwarepunkte) in der kategorie 9600 gt. die kommen auf mein hardwarepunkte konto
es gab keine GTPP (global teampowerpoints), weil eine andere person aus dem team ein besseres ergebnis hat
es gab 65,4 HTPP (hardwarepowerpoints) für platz 3 im team in der kategorie 9600 gt

Die ersten beiden fließen in die UP ein, die letzten beiden in die TPP


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Okay klar soweit.
Aber im Teamranking hab ich 31,20 TPP und 108,00 UP, was insgesamt 40 Punkte ergibt.
Wie kommt man auf die 40 Punkte und wie kann ich TPP gutmachen?

Danke erstmal für die Erklärung.


----------



## Vaykir (26. März 2012)

es is so spät .....


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2012)

Carpe noctem Vaykir.... carpe noctem


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2012)

Domo arigato gosaimasu!


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2012)

Du könntest es mir auch einfach erklären 
Nja, passt scho. Ich werds schon noch kapieren, vllt erbarmt sich ja auch jemand anderes


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2012)

Das heist "vielen herzlichen dank" und ist japanisch.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2012)

Ich werds mir merken. Carpe noctem heißt: Lobe die Nacht


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2012)

Ich weis, deswegen auch die Antwort


----------



## Lippokratis (27. März 2012)

deine 40 Punkte sind TPP + (UP/10).

TPP erzielt man indem man bester vom Team in einer Kategorie ist. Einfach die Kategorien durchsuchen und gucken ob du was hast, was noch keiner im Team hat oder wo du das jetzige Team Ergebnis überbieten kannst.


----------



## blackbolt (27. März 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kann sein, dass windows noch kein laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben hat. einfach mal in der datenträgerverwaltung nachschauen.


 hattest recht danke für den tipp


----------



## blackbolt (27. März 2012)

Ivy Bridge launch was delayed twice.
Revised Ivy Bridge launch schedule confirmed


----------



## Icke&Er (27. März 2012)

April ist aber doch schon länger im Gespräch oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Vaykir (27. März 2012)

Joar meine auch dass irgendwie Ende April, Anfang Mai im Gespräch.


----------



## Semih91 (28. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
aufgrund privater Probleme habe ich das Benchen aufgegeben und bin auch nicht mehr so aktiv, wie ihr das bemerkt habt.
Da ich damals bei dem Pentium 4 Prozessor zugeschlagen habe, möchte ich dies nun an die aktiven Mitglieder weiterverkaufen. Ich habe es weder verwendet noch daran rumgebastelt o.ä.!
Der Link zum Prozzi: Intel® Celeron® D Processor 352 - 3,2/512/533 - SL96P | eBay

Wer Interesse daran hat, soll mich anschreiben. Wenn es zu viele werden, werd ich per Losverfahren entscheiden; der Preis ist dasselbe wie auf dem Link + evtl. noch Porto, ich weiß nicht, ob ich beim Einschreiben Einwurf auch etwas dazu zahlen muss.. HWBot-Mitglieder werden bevorzugt.

Gruß
Semih91


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> tzzz, nein habe ich nicht, die Frage bezog sich auf den theoretischen Nutzen eines hypothetischen Vmods, wäre er denn vorhanden. Wie auch immer
> 
> Der gute alte Konjunktiv...
> 
> ich muss löten lernen.....


 
Hier ist das HowTo 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/210263-howto-loeten.html


----------



## Professor Frink (28. März 2012)

Top Tutorial, vielen Dank 

Ich werd mich die Tage dann mal ans Materialbeschaffen und ausprobieren machen. So Kram wie Litze, Spindeltrimmer etc. kriegt man sicherlich bei Conrad oder?

Gruß


----------



## Lippokratis (28. März 2012)

ja gibt es bei conrad, ob auch vor Ort im Laden alle möglichen Potis vorhanden sind, ist aber nicht garantiert.


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2012)

Im Extreme OC Forum ist auch oben ein Thread mit Ausrüstung und Links angepinnt. Da findet man auch sehr schnell das benötigte Zeug.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. März 2012)

Gutn morgen 

Ich hab leider ein Problem beim Heaven DX9, der läuft erst ganz sauber durch, aber nachdem er mit der letzten Stage fertig ist wird einfach der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt es.
Der Monitor bekommt kein Signal und der Rechner reagiert nur noch auf Stromausschaltung.

Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX470, der Treiber ist 295.73.

Hatte das schon mal wer, oder noch besser, ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2012)

Jau, die gibts es. Halt dich fest:

Geh ins Bios und schalte den HD Onboard Sound an.
Boote danach und installier den Treiber.

Tada, loift


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. März 2012)

Interessant, was nicht alles einen Benchmark killen kann 

Hm ich hab allerdings den Onboardsound bereits aktiviert. Einfach aus/an und Soundtreiber neu drauf?


----------



## Vaykir (28. März 2012)

Kp, das wäre jedenfalls das einzige was bekannt funktioniert 
Tuts bei mir auch nicht immer.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. März 2012)

Ok vielen Dank, ich probier einfach mal alles rund um den sound aus 

EDIT: 
Nach knapp 4 Stunden Testen hab ich leider noch immer keine Lösung gefunden. 
Xtreme läuft jedes zweite oder dritte mal durch, Basic gar nicht 

Kann ja wohl nich sein, ohne den wrapper lief immer alles wunderbar.


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2012)

Nach etwa 10 mal benchen, auftauen, benchen.... habe ich es auch endlich im 01er geschafft:

[hwbot=2270147]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (30. März 2012)

Na konnteste die Karte doch noch überreden ordentlich zu laufen?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2012)

Ja  

Habe das EPower-Board gemoddet, um die Spannungen per Trimmer einzustellen und nicht per EVBot. Das Problem ist so bald die Karte abschmiert geht das System aus -> EVBot wird zurückgesetzt auf 1,2 vGPU und 1,5 vMEM und das ist viel zu wenig um die Karte zum Starten zu überreden. 
Mit Hardmod bootet die Karte direkt bei 1,55 vGPU und 2,25 vMEM dann gehts 

Am schlimmsten war dass ich 123019 pkt erreicht hatte. Also 30 pkt zu wenig und dann ging nichts mehr  Aber die Ausdauer hat sich bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2012)

Kranker Score, mit dem EPower-Board lässt du es ja gerade ganz schön laufen - gefällt!


----------



## crazzzy85 (30. März 2012)

So ich war auch bissle spielen 

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 13565 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 49202 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

Crazzzy85`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 3360.97 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## Icke&Er (30. März 2012)

Sagmal bencht ihr beiden jetzt jede Woche zusammen? 
Aber die Ergebnisse sind Top


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> So ich war auch bissle spielen
> 
> Crazzzy85`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 13565 marks with a Radeon HD 7970
> 
> ...



Sehr schön  So gefällt mir das


----------



## Ü50 (31. März 2012)

Kann es ein, das ihr beide den gleichen Virus habt


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok vielen Dank, ich probier einfach mal alles rund um den sound aus
> 
> EDIT:
> Nach knapp 4 Stunden Testen hab ich leider noch immer keine Lösung gefunden.
> ...



Ja ist echt komisch. Das problem haben aber fast alle. Ich weis auch nicht, warum die den wrapper nicht fixen. Ohne gehts bei mir auch einwandfrei.


----------



## blackbolt (1. April 2012)

wieso gibt es eigentlich kein 6xsli also 3x gtx 295 zb???
wäre doch eigentlich möglich???3x pci-Ex16 und 3x gtx 295???


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Kann es ein, das ihr beide den gleichen Virus habt



Ja da kenn ich noch einen 




blackbolt schrieb:


> wieso gibt es eigentlich kein 6xsli also 3x gtx 295 zb???
> wäre doch eigentlich möglich???3x pci-Ex16 und 3x gtx 295???


 
Theoretisch ja aber da fehlt die Treiberunterstützung.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (1. April 2012)

Welche Graka empfehlt ihr zum 2D benchen mit Celeron D 352?
Ich würde gerne auch was in Aquamark und sonstigen alten Benchmarks reißen.
(Oder belehrt mich eines besseren)

MfG Marcus


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Mit einem D352 wirst bei 3D nicht viel reißen können. Nimm dir irgend eine beliebige Karte, steck die rein und konzentrier dich auf 2D der CPU


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

Zum 2D-benchen nimm eine möglichst anspruchslose Graka, kann sich positiv aufs OC-Verhalten auswirken.
Zum erfolgreichen 3D-benchen brauchst du eigentlich immer nen starken Sandy Bridge so Richtung 2500/2600k, bei älteren Benchmarks wie dem 3DMark01 geht afaik auch nen Core2Duo Wolfdale.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (1. April 2012)

Kannst du mir möglichst anspruchslose Grafikkarten nennen?
Wie du an meinem hässlichen Namen siehst bin ich da relativ neu.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

Irgendeine 
Was du halt grad dahast. War eher so gemeint dass du vielleicht kein Quad-SLI draufbaun solltest wenn du eigentlich im 2D-Bereich was reißen willst.

Was hast du denn für eine da? Und wie willst du den D352 kühlen?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. April 2012)

anspruchslos sind die karte ohne stromstecker . hauptsache irgendwas was eine bild gibt, meistens auch egal wie alt, weil du eh nur 2d benchen kannst mit den celeron. wirst sicherlich was günstiges im marktplatz finden


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (1. April 2012)

Wasserkühlung mi Autoradiator und Lüfter!


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Mein LN2 Tank ist leer 

Die letzten Liter haben aber noch für den ersten Platz im 05er der 8800GTS gereicht. Damit habe ich jetzt über 900 Punkte, bin Platz 36 global und Platz 2 in Deutschland 

[hwbot=2270829]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

Also Bescheidenheit ist aufjedenfall nicht deins, ob falsche oder berechtigte 

Nene,Spaß beiseite, ganz fette Gratulation! Das hast du dir echt verdient 
Obwohl ich immernoch neidisch bin auf Leute bei denen das LN2 nicht 5€ pro Liter kostet


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. April 2012)

Sauber Roman sauber das LN2 war gut angelegt


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Danke Stefan!



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also Bescheidenheit ist aufjedenfall nicht deins, ob falsche oder berechtigte
> 
> Nene,Spaß beiseite, ganz fette Gratulation! Das hast du dir echt verdient
> Obwohl ich immernoch neidisch bin auf Leute bei denen das LN2 nicht 5€ pro Liter kostet


 


Ich zahle etwa etwa 420€ für das Befüllen meines 150 L Tanks. 2,80 € pro Liter ist auch nicht geschenkt  Andere geben eben ihr Geld für Tabak oder Alkohol aus. Da leg ich's lieber in LN2 an.


----------



## Ü50 (1. April 2012)

Sauber, unser Goldjunge hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Icke&Er (1. April 2012)

Also ich glaube ich werde wohl auch bald in den sauren (teuren) Apfel beißen und von Dice auf LN2 wechseln.
Scheint sich Ergebnissmäßig ja wirklich zu lohnen
Blöde nur, dass ich kein eigenes Dewar habe


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Hier gibt es immer wieder gute und vorallem mit Garantie. Sollte das Vakuum defekt sein kannst du ihn problemlos zurückgeben.

Stickstoffgefäße, Dewar |*Gebrauchter Laborbedarf & Laborartikel

Da habe ich meinen 150 L Dewar auch gekauft.

Die zwei sollten gut gehen 
http://www.handelskontor-freitag.de...stickstoff-Behaelter-TAYLOR-WHARTON-LD50.html
http://www.handelskontor-freitag.de...stickstoff-Behaelter-TAYLOR-WHARTON-50LD.html


----------



## Icke&Er (1. April 2012)

Sehen wirklich gut aus, nur leider außerhalb meines Budgets 
Da nehme ich wohl lieber ein altes Dewar zum leihen vom LN2-Händler. Der hat zwar blöde Lieferzeiten, aber wird bedeutend billger für mich.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

BTW: Wieso kriegt Roman Punkte auf seine Ergebnisse und ich nicht?!  

Ich könnte schon längst in den Top1000 sein würde der Bot mal die 30 Punkte ausspucken die mir zustehen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. April 2012)

Weil nur der 06er Probleme macht und nicht der 05er. Bei den anderen sollte es keine Probleme geben. Zur Not einfach mal neuberechnen lassen.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

Sind ja alles 06er Scores 

Nochn Problem:
Mein Rechner (BenchXP, seit 4 Tagen installiert) friert seit ner Stunde dauernd ein, neuinstalliert hab ichs auchschon aber das Problem bleibt.
Anner CPU kanns eig nicht liegen, läuft nur auf 3,2 Ghz alles auf Auto (i7-3930k), kennt jemand das Problem? 

Hab ja echt Angst dass es an der CPU liegt...


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2012)

Mhhh hört sich aber schon nach einem Hardware-Problem an. RAM vielleicht? Hast mal Spannungen angehoben um zu schauen ob es dann besser ist?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

Ich hab grad nen neues Win7 installiert, komischerweise lief die 45 Minuten installation alles rund. Ich guck jetzt mal ob das sauber läuft.
Vllt hat einfach die XP-Installation was abgekriegt, ist während des benchens naturgemäß öfters mal abgestürzt.


----------



## Ü50 (2. April 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Weil nur der 06er Probleme macht und nicht der 05er. Bei den anderen sollte es keine Probleme geben. Zur Not einfach mal neuberechnen lassen.



Beim 06 nutzt auch keine Neuberechnung.


----------



## OCPerformance (2. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also Bescheidenheit ist aufjedenfall nicht deins, ob falsche oder berechtigte
> 
> Nene,Spaß beiseite, ganz fette Gratulation! Das hast du dir echt verdient
> Obwohl ich immernoch neidisch bin auf Leute bei denen das LN2 nicht 5€ pro Liter kostet


 
Berlin ist Sche.ß..e teuer.


----------



## RoccoESA (2. April 2012)

@ der8auer

danke dir


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

So, bin lange Registriert, aber hatte nur einmal ein Bench Ergebnis gepostet mit meinem Q9650 und der GTX260.
 nun habe ich neue Hardware und möchte bisschen helfen.
Hatte eben noch Probleme, geht aber nun.
macht es Sinn alle möglichen Benches zu machen mit der Hardware? oder nur wenn man wirklich viel hat?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

Sinn ein Ergebnis zu posten macht es natürlich immer, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Dein System aus der Signatur schreit aber nach 3D-benchen, der 3930k holt keine Punkte im 2D-Bereich (zuwenig Ergebnisse und wenn dann gleich mit LN2) aber er ist nen passabler Untersatz zum 3D-benchen.  Wenn du den noch nen bisschen hochziehst kannst du zusammen mit der GTX580 schonmal alle 3DMarks durchrocken und ganz gut Punkte machen. 
Wie kühlst du den?

Hab den 3930k auch, aber wiegesagt, im 2D-Bereich gibts nur Kleinviech.


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

ja, mit 3Dmark06 habe ich schöne 33461 gesammelt und auch schon eingetragen, mal sehen was es dem Team bringt...


----------



## blackbolt (2. April 2012)

leorphee schrieb:


> So, bin lange Registriert, aber hatte nur einmal ein Bench Ergebnis gepostet mit meinem Q9650 und der GTX260.
> nun habe ich neue Hardware und möchte bisschen helfen.
> Hatte eben noch Probleme, geht aber nun.
> macht es Sinn alle möglichen Benches zu machen mit der Hardware? oder nur wenn man wirklich viel hat?


 
mit 4ghz brauchst du keine 2d benchs zu machen 
aber mit der gtx 580 müsstest du zumindest im 3d globale points machen


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

Zum Benchen habe ich die CPU auf 4,5Ghz gehoben aber wenn Ihr meint werde ich die Tage nach und nach die 3Dmarks machen...


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

0.1 Punkte für das Ergebnis....
Habs mir eben mal angeguckt, ist ziemlich krasse Konkurrenz bei der GTX580 
Wenn du gute, solide Punkte machen und auch etwas investieren willst, würde ich dir zu gebrauchten Karten in Richtung Nvidia 8/9/200er Reihe oder entsprechenden ATIs raten. 
Damit kannst du gut punkten und auch sehr stabil. 
So wies aussieht ist mit der GTX580 für dich wenig zu holen.


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

soll heißen es lohnt nicht?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

Probiers aus. Erfahrungen sammelst du definitiv, aber mich persönlich würde es nerven wenn sich schon in der Region rund um 10 Punkte die tiefgekühlten Sandys mit 5,6Ghz+ tummeln


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

dann schone ich mein System und lasse es. Ich dachte mit meiner neuen Hardware kann ich Punkten, aber so....

hätte ich wohl mit meiner 5870 noch punkten sollen als sie noch ging


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2012)

*****Es ist vollbracht  *
**
**​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








RoccoESA schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> 
> danke dir


 
Hö?  Was, wofür?


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2012)

Glückwunsch zur Nr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und  ....Party ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

....  ... wtf 


Gaanz fettes Gratz   
Du hast aber auch reingehauen in letzter Zeit, wer soll da auchnoch mithalten


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2012)

Danke 

@ Mario: Würde gerne eine LN2 Party mit meinem PC machen aber hab leider nix mehr   

Nächstes Ziel: Top 20


----------



## crazzzy85 (2. April 2012)

Sehr gut Roman Glückwunsch jetzt ist erstmal den 1. Platz verteidigen angesagt


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

aach quatsch, er hat doch komfortable 3 Punkte Vorsprung


----------



## Ü50 (2. April 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Nr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mario Party? da könnt ihr mich nicht ausschließen da mache ich mit


----------



## Professor Frink (2. April 2012)

Kommt zwar relativ peinlich rüber das nach Romans triumphalem Erfolg zu posten aber naja... ich freu mich drüber 
Immerhin mein Sprung in die Top1000, also der Beweis dass ich keine Karteileiche bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (3. April 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> *****Es ist vollbracht  *
> **
> **​



Hammer Roman
Nr1 in Germany das sieht doch mal geil aus


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2012)

Danke Jungs 



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Kommt zwar relativ peinlich rüber das nach Romans triumphalem Erfolg zu posten aber naja... ich freu mich drüber
> Immerhin mein Sprung in die Top1000, also der Beweis dass ich keine Karteileiche bin
> 
> 
> ...



 weiter so


----------



## sn@ke (3. April 2012)

Hallo PCGH Bencher, wir machen ein großes OC Event und würden uns freuen wenn ein paar von euch kommen würden!
Hier mal der Link zum Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/211004-es-wird-wieder-kalt-bei-freeocen-de.html

LG Sn@ke


----------



## RoccoESA (3. April 2012)

Glückwunsch Roman 

(der "Dank" war für's moderieren ...)


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2012)

Ah jetzt klingelts  Bitte bitte 

Und danke


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. April 2012)

Bald gehts auch bei mir los ich muss nur noch sparen und neue Hardware für mein jetzigen Computer( Netzteil und Brenner mit Bluray)
kaufen.
Ich werde dann warscheinlich auch ein Tagebuch von dem Benchsystem (TOP SECRET ^^) führen.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. April 2012)

Willst du dir nen extra Benchsystem zulegen oder deinen Hauptcomputer benchen?
Im ersteren Fall (falls nochnix feststeht) frag vllt besser vor dem Kauf hier nach, mache Hardware wirft deutlich mehr Punkte ab/ist übertakterfreundlicher als andere. 
Wär schade drum, wenn du dir das falsche zulegst!


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. April 2012)

Mainboard und CPUs hab ich schon.(Asus Commando und 5xCeleron D 352). Ich miente nur das ich das alte jetzige Laufwerk ausbauen will und das Netzteil aus und dann für mein richtiges System neue Hardware (Netzteil+Laufwerk) kaufen muss.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. April 2012)

Klingt gut, nen Commando im Schrank zu haben ist immer schön, aber 352er musst du definitiv subzero benchen um irgendwas zu reißen. Hast du das vor?


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. April 2012)

Naja ich wollte ihn eigentlich mit einem Autoradiator mit passendem Lüfter kühlen.
Wird bei HWbot nicht nach Kühlmethode unterschieden?
Wenn das so ist hab ich keine Chance, aber ich denke Subzero coolen ist zu teuer.


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2012)

Doch es wird unterschieden. Wenn du nur Wasser/Luft benchst wirst du als Enthusiast eingeordnet und auch nur damit verglichen. Brauchst aber für jedes Ergebnis ein Bild deines Systems


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Hey wollte nur mal bescheid geben das ich jetzt auch beim HwBot dabei bin 
Habe auch gleich meine 3Dmark11 Score gepostet 

3DMark11 - Extreme overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2012)

Du bist ja gar nicht bei uns im team?


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. April 2012)

Würde ich dann was erreichen?
Achso noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch für den 1. Platz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Du bist ja gar nicht bei uns im team?


 

Naja ich benche nur unter Luft! I-wann wenn ich mir mal ne Wakü zusammen bastle dann auch unter Wasser aber LN² etc. nicht!
Oder muss man das um im Team zu sein ?

@ OverclockingNewbie

Danke


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (3. April 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich der8auer, aber du bist ja komischerweise mit der niedrigeren Taktrate besser als die anderen.
Wieso?
Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> Ich meinet eigentlich der8auer, aber du bist ja komischerweise mit der niedrigeren Taktrate besser als die anderen.
> Wieso?


 
Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. April 2012)

Dass du nur unter Luft benchst sollte kein Problem sein, hier sind viele (ich auch) die keine Extremkühlung verwenden.

Um ins Team zu kommen musst du einfach auf der Website joinen, kannst ja mal das Tutorial angucken


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Dass du nur unter Luft benchst sollte kein Problem sein, hier sind viele (ich auch) die keine Extremkühlung verwenden.
> 
> Um ins Team zu kommen musst du einfach auf der Website joinen, kannst ja mal das Tutorial angucken


 

Okay danke dir!


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

Hab hier mal ein Heaven DX9 Run gemacht!
Wollte eigentlich die 5000 schaffen aber leider nicht...

Kann mir den einer sagen wie ich das auf HwBot validieren kann


----------



## mAlkAv (4. April 2012)

Du klickst auf 'Make Screenshot' und anschließend auf 'Save Result'. Dabei wird eine Datei mit der Endung .hwbot gespeichert die bereits den Screenshot enthält und hochgeladen werden kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Du klickst auf 'Make Screenshot' und anschließend auf 'Save Result'. Dabei wird eine Datei mit der Endung .hwbot gespeichert die bereits den Screenshot enthält und hochgeladen werden kann.


 

Danke dir!

Hmm dann muss ich eben nochmal ran den ich habe den Screen ganz normal mit "Druck" gemacht...
Aber dann werden gleich die 5000 gemacht ^^


----------



## blackbolt (4. April 2012)

mach den dx11 dann haste wenigstens ein paar globale points


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. April 2012)

Denk auch noch dran, ein Bild deines Rechners dranzuhängen, sonst wird da glaub ich einiges nicht gezählt


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2012)

So hier Mal ein Paar Ergebnisse von eben beim benchen ^^
Und siehe da der Lüfter auf dem PCB der Grafikkarte bringt was!!! Die Karte rennt durch und die CPU auch mit 5100MHz  Und meine Erste Medal sowol im Hardware wie auch im Globalcup bekommen 

3Dmark11:

Entry: streetjumper16`s 3DMark11 - Entry score: 15447 marks with a Radeon HD 7970
Performance: streetjumper16`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 11496 marks with a Radeon HD 7970
Extreme:  streetjumper16`s 3DMark11 - Extreme score: 4452 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

HwBot Unigine Heaven:

Basic: streetjumper16`s Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) score: 5041.43 DX9 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970
Xtreme: streetjumper16`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 3007.59 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. April 2012)

@streetjumper sieht gut aus Versuch mal für den ungine 11 den Memory höher zu Takten gegebenenfalls den Coretakt absenken. Den der Memory ist in den Bench etwas wichtiger


----------



## blackbolt (5. April 2012)

also die grakahersteller lassen sich schon geile kühllösungen einfallen gerade wenn es ums passivkühlen geht
oben 7950GT unten 9800GT


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Leute, gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit bei ner GTX480 den Core von Shadertakt abzukoppeln?

Heiliger... soeine heizende Thermi muss man echt mal erlebt haben


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2012)

Nö, fest verkoppelt (Vgl Speichertakt zu Bclk, nur dass du hier noch Auswahl zwischen Teilern hast, die es bei GF1x0 nicht gibt).


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Alles klar, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Danke!


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (5. April 2012)

So ich habe da ein Problem, die CPU klebt am Kühler durch die WLP wie krieg ich sie ab?
Als ich den Kühler abmachewn wollte kam die CPU gleich mit raus.
Keine Angst an der CPU ist nichts hoffentlich  hat der Sockel nicht gelitten.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Das passiert öfters, einfach etwas drehen, etwas rütteln oder seitlich "abziehen" falls du jetzt nen gelösten Kühler mit dran klebender CPU hast.
Die WLP mit nem Fön leicht zu erwärmen kann in ganz schwierigen Fällen auch helfen.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (5. April 2012)

Danke! Das werde ich dann gleichmal zu Hause versuchen.


----------



## sn@ke (5. April 2012)

Bekomme am Samstag meine zweite HD5870, welcher Treiber ist dafür am besten?

LG Sn@ke


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Arbeitet niemals übermüdet und fahrig an einem Rechner -.-
Das ist die Stromversorgung einer GTS 250... kann ich da noch was retten oder ist die Gute reif für die Vitrine?
Ich weiß immernoch nicht so ganz genau wie das passiert ist...


----------



## mAlkAv (5. April 2012)

Das ist ein MOSFET. Sieht so aus als wenn sonst nichts beschädigt wäre, sollte also theoretisch ausreichen wenn man den auswechselt.
Stellt sich nur die Frage wo du einen (identischen oder baugleichen) Ersatz herbekommst. Zum Löten wird da zudem mehr Leistung und eine dickere Spitze benötigt als bei ner gewöhnlichen Voltmod.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Okay, Vitrine 

Sie ging eh nicht so gut und brauchbare Scores hab ich eh schon oben von ihr.

Trotzdem doof


----------



## mAlkAv (5. April 2012)

Wieviel Takt hat sie denn mitgemacht, ich finde bei hwbot keine Ergebnisse von dir?

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der die repariert und/oder kauft.


----------



## Professor Frink (5. April 2012)

Hey,
das Ergebnis ist noch von diesem 06er Calculation Bug betroffen, deswegen findstes wohl nicht. Hier isses:

[hwbot=2269845]submission[/hwbot] 
Werden wohl so um die 12 Punkte. Vorallem der Speicher war nicht so dolle und im Vantage fehlt mir aktuell einfach der Takt um da gute Scores einfahren zu können.


----------



## Vaykir (7. April 2012)

Mosfets ersetzten ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2012)

Wieso was machst denn?


----------



## Professor Frink (7. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Arbeitet niemals übermüdet und fahrig an einem Rechner -.-
> Das ist die Stromversorgung einer GTS 250... kann ich da noch was retten oder ist die Gute reif für die Vitrine?
> Ich weiß immernoch nicht so ganz genau wie das passiert ist...


 
Ich glaub Vaykir bezieht sich auf diesen Post hier von mir, eine Seite weiter hinten


----------



## blackbolt (7. April 2012)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wird immer besser laut dem hier habe ich die punkte bekommen aber wenn du den link anklickst steht da 0,0 
*

*Blackbolt *

                                                                                                You submitted: 3DMark06 - 8586 marks - GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 792/999MHz                    


                        yesterday                                                                             You received 14.23 hardware points for your 3DMark06 GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 submission.
yesterday                                                                             Your 3DMark06 submission with a GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 received a hardware rank
4 days ago                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 like                                      -                     comment
 
seit dem server kack heute nacht fehlen mir sowieso über 40 hwpoints


----------



## Vaykir (7. April 2012)

Hwbot zickt eh wieder rum. Komme seit tagen mit dem handy nicht mehr auf die seite


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. April 2012)

So hier mal wieder die Ergebnisse aus der heutigen kleinen Session mit der8auer 

Crazzzy85`s Aquamark score: 405908 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 120104 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark03 score: 62939 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark05 score: 39739 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark06 score: 23397 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb


----------



## Icke&Er (8. April 2012)

Ich wünsche mal allen hier Frohe Ostern


----------



## crazzzy85 (8. April 2012)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern 

Hat noch jemand ~40 pkt rumliegen? Dann können wir die 37.000er Marke durchbrechen


----------



## Ü50 (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern.

Ich werde mal versuchen etwas nachzubenchen.
Auf meinen Festplatten sind bestimmt auch noch 10-20 Punkte drauf, aber 8 Platten durchsuchen.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. April 2012)

Hab vorhin 11 Punkte noch dazugekriegt als er endlich das letzte 06er Ergebnis berechnet hat. Mit mehr kann ich aber nicht dienen grad.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern auch von mir!

Kann mir wer sagen warum ich keine Punkte bekommen habe ?

streetjumper16`s 3DMark11 - Extreme score: 4452 marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## McZonk (8. April 2012)

Weil du einen Benchmark benchst, der nicht bepunktet ist - daher auch so wenig Ergebnisse  
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. April 2012)

Achsoooo danke für die Info!

Massman - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Was macht der den da ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. April 2012)

Bei Massman brauchst du dich über nichts wundern, der ist ein wenig... Massman

Und anscheinend will er seine liebste Beschäftigung jetzt auch per Stream mit anderen teilen.


----------



## Schmidde (11. April 2012)

Hui, gerade mal einen E6400 etwas gequält und hab im PCM05 unter Win XP fast 1000 Punkte mehr bekommen als mit Win 7


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2012)

Eigentlich sollte Vista oder Windows  7 besser laufen  Da ist der Transparent-Windows Test normalerweise deutlich höher.


----------



## Schmidde (11. April 2012)

Hm, da hab ich mit XP aber mehr als doppelt so viele Punkte wie mit 7 

Naja, morgen ist der nächste Knecht dran, mal schauen ob da der Unterschied auch so groß ist oder ob das Ganze nur eine "Laune der Natur" war 



Mit wieviel Dice kann man eigentlich pro CPU rechnen? Hab jetzt dann 6 C2D hier die, nachdem ich alle unter Luft mal gebencht hab, naturlich auch mal den Weg unter deinen Pot finden sollen.
Das Board muss ja dann nach/vor jedem Prozessortauch auch noch jedes mal auftauen...


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2012)

Das ist immer schwer zu sagen. Mit 30 kg kommst locker ein ganzes Wochenende aus.


----------



## mAlkAv (12. April 2012)

Ist schon fast zuviel. Mit 30kg konnte ich das letzte mal 3 Tage dauerbenchen und da war neben dem C2D auch noch die Northbridge unter Trockeneis.


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

Was mir gerade einfällt:

Müssen wir für Ivy Bridge eigl. unbedingt neue Mainboards kaufen? Theoretisch würden doch aktuelle Extreme Boards mit Bios Update reichen, oder würde dann massiv was an OC Features fehlen?


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2012)

Z68 geht auf jeden Fall. Ob P67 geht weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## crazzzy85 (12. April 2012)

Meines Wissens nach gehen die z68 aber die P67 sollen Probleme bereiten


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

Das steht im Changelog der neuen Biosversion (2302) drinne:



> Maximus IV Extreme BIOS 2302
> 1. Improve system stability.
> 2. Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support



Ist die Frage, was die unter "new CPU" verstehen. 22nm Die?


----------



## mAlkAv (12. April 2012)

Kommt wohl auf Hersteller und evtl. Modell an. Einige haben schon neue BIOS Versionen mit 22nm CPU Support für P67 Boards bereitgestellt (z.B. gigabyte), andere beschränken sich auf H61, da es für den kleinen Chipsatz keinen Nachfolger aus der 70er Reihe gibt, sowie Z68 und klammern den P67 bewusst aus (z.B. MSI).




Vaykir schrieb:


> Das steht im Changelog der neuen Biosversion (2302) drinne:
> Ist die Frage, was die unter "new CPU" verstehen. 22nm Die?



Es gab zumindest mal ein Beta BIOS (v2001) indem explizit von 22nm CPU Support die Rede war, stammt allerdings noch vom Oktober 2011.
Genauere Infos samt CPU Kompatibilitätsliste gibts wohl erst nach Release.


----------



## derNetteMann (12. April 2012)

22nm Unterstützung 

3202 für M4E, M4E Z, M4G Z und M4G Z gen3

3202.rar


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

Danke, dass es für das -Z 22nm Support gibt, wusste ich, aber das ist halt auch nen Z68 Board und kein P-Brett.

Hast du noch nen Changelog dazu oder ne "Meldung"?


----------



## derNetteMann (12. April 2012)

Das normal M4E ist doch auch dabei. Changelog habe ich leider keinen.


----------



## Schmidde (12. April 2012)

...der E2140 von heute hat mich den letzten Nerv gekostet 

Zuerst wollte er sich nicht richtig übertakten lassen, dann hab ich mir beim (fehl-)booten mit einem höheren RAM-Takt WinXP zerschossen 
Da ich ja Win7 auch noch installiert hab und wohl auf dessen Partition der Bootloader (oder was auch immer) liegt fand meine XP-CD die Installation von XP nicht um sie reparieren zu können. Nach ein paar spielereien in der Konsole geht nu nicht mal mehr Win7 


Naja wird halt morgen nochmal alles neu aufgesetzt...gehört wohl zum benchen mit dazu


----------



## fuzz3l (12. April 2012)

M4E geht genauso wie M4E-Z!


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (14. April 2012)

Gibt es ne möglichkeit den PCMark04 unter win7 laufen zu lassen?
Bei mir failt ewig der WMV test, aufgrund des fehlenden WME 9, 
leider hilft es auch nicht den Bench mit dem Kompatiblitäts Modus zu starten,
beim PCMark05 ging es ja indem man Vista SP2 wählt, dann geht es ja auch ohne den WME 9.
Der Versuch die x64 version zu installen scheitert jedesmal, bekomme den wme einfach nicht installiert.


----------



## timbola (16. April 2012)

Kenne mich mit PCMark04 nicht so aus, aber muss man nicht, wenn man ein x64 OS hat, beide Versionen von WME9 installieren? Also die x86 und die x64 Version.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (17. April 2012)

Beide Versionen lassen sich ja nicht installieren, x86 bricht wegen falschem OS ab
und bei der x64 Version bekomme ich jedesmal folgende Fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd gern mit meinen beiden systemen versuchen nen paar punkte zu machen, aufm anderen PC hab ich evtl mehr glück, da dort nur nen 32bit Win7 drauf ist,
zurnot kann ich da noch ne alte IDE Platte dranhängen auf dem noch Win XP ist.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. April 2012)

Wenn ich mir die heutigen Ergebnisse im Bot so angucke würde ich sagen, dass die Ivy-Welle losrollt


----------



## fuzz3l (22. April 2012)

Das sind doch lächerliche Scores 

Abwarten was morgen noch passiert. Ein paar richtig gute Scores werdet ihr bei uns im großen Ivy Bridge OC Review sehen können und auch die sonstigen Reviews sind lesenswert.

So genug Schleichwerbung


----------



## Professor Frink (22. April 2012)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der vorraussichtliche Unterschied zwischen 3570k und 3770k beim 3D-benchen?
HT müsste sich ja nur in den neueren Marks(ab Vantage) positiv auswirken.

Oder gibt es bei beiden auch Unterschiede was das Taktverhalten anbelangt?

@Fuzz3l
gehts stilgerecht heute um 0 Uhr online?


----------



## Icke&Er (22. April 2012)

Ich glaube hier wird dir sicher bald geholfen

AwardFabrik IVYBRIDGE Mega-RoundUp - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## fuzz3l (22. April 2012)

Punkt 0Uhr geht unser Review online! Da sollten alle Fragen beantwortet werden! War ne Riesenaktion bei dem die halbe Redaktion der  AF am Start war!


----------



## Professor Frink (22. April 2012)

aah, das klingt doch gut.
Wenn alles gut läuft belohne ich mich für die morgige schriftliche Abiturprüfung Informatik mit sonem Ding 
Danke für den Link 

*edit:*

Kompliment und großes Lob 
ich les grad fleißig und kann nur sagen: geile Tests und geile Cpus!


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Das sind doch lächerliche Scores
> 
> Abwarten was morgen noch passiert. Ein paar richtig gute Scores werdet ihr bei uns im großen Ivy Bridge OC Review sehen können und auch die sonstigen Reviews sind lesenswert.
> 
> So genug Schleichwerbung


 
Die Scores von Smoke sind gar nicht mal schlecht für "lächerliche Scores" 

[hwbot=2276131]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Vaykir (23. April 2012)

HWBot mal wieder down


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

Bei mir gehts wieder 

Er hat alles mögliche mit 6750 MHz gebencht.


----------



## Vaykir (23. April 2012)

Das Review von AF ist wirklich gelungen. Kurz und knapp, trotzdem alles drinne.
Ich weis jetzt, dass ich nen anderes Mainboard brauche, weil das MIVE nur nen Multi bis 59x bietet und erst Boards mit Z77 Chip die 63x haben.
Außerdem wird wohl kein neuer Ram benötigt, da Intel alles feiner abgestimmt hat. D.h. meine PSC DomGTs werde ich auf jeden Fall noch auf Ivy-Tauglichkeit prüfen.

Zusammen mit dem neuen der8auer Fusion Rev.3 Pot dürfte das ein interessantes und spannendes zweites Quartal werden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. April 2012)

So nachdem ich jetzt wieder ein neues Netzteil habe (altes zerschossen beim benchen) muss ich jetzt nur wieder auf mein Asus Board warten. . .
Wie lange die RMA dauert weiß ich nicht, aber werde es Morgen zur Post bringen!

Und da hatte ich eig vor noch ein paar Punkte zu holen -.-*


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. April 2012)

Muss man sich jetzt ernsthaft bei denen anmelden, um die Review der AF zu lesen? 

Ich bekomm das zumindest in einer Meldung zu hören, wenn ich die Artikel lesen möchte.


----------



## Don_Dan (23. April 2012)

Heute morgen konnte man noch auf die Artikel zugreifen, die Meldung ist die gleiche die man gestern vor 00:00 Uhr bekommen hat. 

Edit: Hier ist die Erklärung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2012)

@Abfelkuchen

Steht doch oben in rot geschrieben das es erst um 18.00Uhr losgeht 

Edit: ah, nen Sekündchen zu spät


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

Mir scheint eher als hätten sie den Artikel verfrüht eingestellt und die NDA fällt offiziell heute erst um 18 Uhr. Und ab dann ist es bestimmt wieder sichtbar.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. April 2012)

Achso danke, ich bin über den Link in der PCGH-News gegangen, da stand nix von 18 Uhr 

Naja, ich kann warten, wenn ich mir einen hole, dann sowieso erst im Sommer.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. April 2012)

Puh, da hatte ich aber Glück es heute morgen gelesen zu haben 
Jetzt nachhause zu kommen und es nicht lesen zu können wär ne herbe Enttäuschung gewesen


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mir scheint eher als hätten sie den Artikel verfrüht eingestellt und die NDA fällt offiziell heute erst um 18 Uhr. Und ab dann ist es bestimmt wieder sichtbar.


 Sie haben absichtlich verfrüht eingestellt, da es sich um keine Intel-Samples sondern selbst erworbene CPUs gehandelt hat. Zudem werden keinerlei offizielle Intel-Slides gezeigt, sodass genau genommen gegen ein nicht bestehendes NDA auch nicht verstoßen wird.   Intel (oder eine andere Hardwareredaktion, oder sonst jemand) scheint über das verfrühte Publishen aber "not amused" gewesen zu sein, sodass man jetzt auf die offizielle Zeit zurückgerudert ist.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

Der Ivy Launch ist sowieso ein einziges Chaos. Intel wird da wirklich immer nachlässiger.

Das Nachsehen haben z.B. PCGH, die sich an die offizielle NDA halten (müssen).


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2012)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Test der AF ja schon eher eine Nische bedient und Benchmarken für den 0815-Gamer anders aussieht. In meinen Augen haben sie also nicht so viel verraten, dass sie anderen die Show gestohlen haben, sondern vielmehr interessante Infos zwischen den Zeilen geboten. Aber prinzipiell hast du Recht @ der8auer.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

Ja das war nicht auf AF bezogen sondern allgemein  Es waren ja schon vor 2 Monaten überall Ivy CPUs unterwegs.


----------



## Vaykir (23. April 2012)

Wie siehts eigl. mit LHe und Ivy aus? Jemand schon was dbzl. gehört?


----------



## Professor Frink (23. April 2012)

Stuwi schreibt was von CB bei -150° und CBB bei -130°.
Is also wenig mit LHe, zumindest ne ziemlich unsichere Kiste


----------



## Vaykir (23. April 2012)

Hab auch schon Ivys ohne CB gesehen. Muss man wohl erstmal abwarten bis der erste Verrückte vor fährt.


----------



## fuzz3l (23. April 2012)

Also soweit ich weiß hat der von Boris keinen CB...


----------



## McZonk (23. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Stuwi schreibt was von CB bei -150° und CBB bei -130°.
> Is also wenig mit LHe, zumindest ne ziemlich unsichere Kiste


 Gibts dazu ne Quelle? Soweit ich das gesehen habe, ist es so, wie fuzzel es bereits erwähnt hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. April 2012)

Ach mist, verfluchte Gedächtniszitate, Asche über mein Haupt! 

Ich bezog mich hierauf:


> Bei ca. -180°C war es noch möglich, die CPU zu betreiben, der CBB lag bei etwa -150°C.



CBB gibts also, CB ist unklar. Ihr habt Recht


----------



## fuzz3l (23. April 2012)

Ich würde sagen, CB is nicht unter LN2


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2012)

Denke aber man kommt billiger weg wenn man ein paar CPUs mehr selektiert bevor man LHe ordert


----------



## fuzz3l (23. April 2012)

Wenn man überhaupt LHe bekommt und selbst wenn, dann ist der Aufwand die Kosten nicht annähernd wert. Und wenn die CPU en CB bei -200° haste auch en massives Problem, weil dosieren ist bei LHe nicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (23. April 2012)

Hier mal was neues von mir 

Crazzzy85`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 22379 marks with a Radeon HD 7970


Crazzzy85`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 63497 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

Crazzzy85`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 6005.27 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## blackbolt (24. April 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues von mir
> [/url]


schöne ergebnisse 
also angst brauchst du keine zu haben das dir mal das katzenfutter ausgeht


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2012)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Wenn man überhaupt LHe bekommt und selbst wenn, dann ist der Aufwand die Kosten nicht annähernd wert. Und wenn die CPU en CB bei -200° haste auch en massives Problem, weil dosieren ist bei LHe nicht


 
Vielleicht werde ich das bald heraus finden


----------



## fuzz3l (24. April 2012)

LHe kostet einen Haufen Geld und ist schwierig zu handeln. Genauso braucht man wohl andere Pots und das willst du dir nicht antun


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2012)

Stichwort "Vitamin C"


----------



## McZonk (24. April 2012)

C? Was soll das sein, in solchen Fällen hilft doch überhaupt nur Vitamin B?


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2012)

Vaykir kann an seiner Uni LHe bekommen.


----------



## Professor Frink (24. April 2012)

Dann brauch er nurnoch wahlweise 10 Arme oder 5 Sklaven um ein LHe System produktiv unter Kontrolle zu halten


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2012)

Ich würde mit meinem system da hin fahren.

"c" steht für connection.


----------



## McZonk (24. April 2012)

Ich kenn das immer nur unter dem B... wie  Bekannte. Scheint aber aufs selbe rauszukommen


----------



## Vaykir (24. April 2012)

Ok, B kannte ich unter der Synonym "Beziehung". Aber ja, es läuft aufs gleiche bei raus.
Werde aber vorher mit LN2 selektieren, da kannste einen drauf lassen. Auch mit Beziehung ist das Zeuch noch mega teuer.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Sagt mal was für benches ist die CPU Nebensache so wie es Board ?

Also nur Graka... Hab meine HD 7970 wieder im Rechner und CPU halt auf normal laufen!


----------



## Professor Frink (26. April 2012)

CPU ist eigentlich nirgendwo Nebensache. Auch in Grakabenches (3DmarkXX, Heaven, Aquamark) siehst du ohne gute, hochgetaktete CPU kein Licht. Wenn du ein Geschoss wie die HD7970 konkurrenzfähig benchen willst führt an einem übertakteten SB/IB/SB-E System kaum ein Weg vorbei. (höchstens nen Wolfdale im 3D01/03).

Performancemäßig ist das Board eigentlich fast nie ausschlaggebend solange es den CPU-Takt nicht in irgendeiner Form limitiert. (Zu kleiner möglicher Multi oder BCLK).

Achja, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden hab, ich hab einfachmal geantwortet, sag wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> CPU ist eigentlich nirgendwo Nebensache. Auch in Grakabenches (3DmarkXX, Heaven, Aquamark) siehst du ohne gute, hochgetaktete CPU kein Licht. Wenn du ein Geschoss wie die HD7970 konkurrenzfähig benchen willst führt an einem übertakteten SB/IB/SB-E System kaum ein Weg vorbei. (höchstens nen Wolfdale im 3D01/03).
> 
> Performancemäßig ist das Board eigentlich fast nie ausschlaggebend solange es den CPU-Takt nicht in irgendeiner Form limitiert.
> 
> Achja, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden hab, ich hab einfachmal geantwortet, sag wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab


 

Ich habe ja nen 2600k der auch mit 5,1GHz durch jeden Bench rennt aber ich hab im Moment ein H61 Mobo da mein Maximus IV Extreme durchgebrannt ist....
Deswegen geht da mit dem übertakten nicht viel... Vielleicht CPU per Turbo und FSB übertakten aber bei dem Board nicht gut da es einfach nur ein office Board ist!

Und deswegen such ich benches wo es eher auf die GPU ankommt... Beim Heaven 3.0 ist die CPU nicht wichtig das habe ich selbst schon getestet und da bekomme ich mit 4GHz genauso Punkte wie mit 5GHz (+/- 5)

Beim HwBot Heaven ist CPU wichtig das weiß ich!

3Dmark sowiso! Denke das es da weniger Sachen gibt  Wann mein Maximus wieder kommt weiß ich leider nicht da ich es heute erst versendet habe!


----------



## Professor Frink (26. April 2012)

Also wenn du es probieren willst würd ich dir noch am ehesten noch den 3D11 empfehlen. Schlagt mich nicht wenn ich mich irre aber Milchmädchenrechnung: Je weniger FPS desto unwichtiger die CPU.

Also am besten was möglichst forderndes und nicht soeinen Schinken wie den 3D06, der geht ziemlich auf den CPU Takt ab.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also wenn du es probieren willst würd ich dir noch am ehesten noch den 3D11 empfehlen. Schlagt mich nicht wenn ich mich irre aber Milchmädchenrechnung: Je weniger FPS desto unwichtiger die CPU.
> 
> Also am besten was möglichst forderndes und nicht soeinen Schinken wie den 3D06, der geht ziemlich auf den CPU Takt ab.


 

Jah der 06er geht richtig auf die CPU...
Aber der 11er geht da auch schon ordentlich auf die CPU! Ich denke mal das ich ohne CPU OC einfach nichts reißen kann...

Aber mal schauen was sich machen lässt!


----------



## Vaykir (26. April 2012)

> Beim HwBot Heaven ist CPU wichtig das weiß ich!



leider falsch 

Der unigine heaven benchmark ist genau der gleiche wie der normale version 2.1, mit dem einzigen unterschied, dass das hwbot team nen wrapper "davor" programmiert hat.

Genau wie heaven 3.0 hat die cpu von allen benchmarks für grafikkarten hier das wenigste gewicht. habs auch schon mal mit 4ghz und mit 5,5ghz getestet. waren genau wie bei dir nur schwankungen von +- 20 punkten.
da kann man nicht mal genau sagen, ob die cpu überhaupt das maßgebende war oder einfach nur ne schwankung.

benchmarks mit großem cpu/takt einfluss sind z.b. der 2001se oder der vantage, aber auch alle anderen 3dmarks profitieren mehr oder weniger vom cpu takt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. April 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> leider falsch
> 
> Der unigine heaven benchmark ist genau der gleiche wie der normale version 2.1, mit dem einzigen unterschied, dass das hwbot team nen wrapper "davor" programmiert hat.
> 
> ...



Wieso kommst du gleich mit so was ? 
Ich hab doch selbst schon den HwBot Heaven gebencht und da bekommt man wenigstens merklich mehr Punkte mit CPU OC als ohne! Und das wahren bei mir mit 5,1Ghz ganze 300 Punkte!

Und zum 3.0 brauch ich nichts zu sagen den da bekommt man vielleicht 5 Punkte mehr bei CPU OC... Selbst mit 5,1Ghz getestet!

Also Heaven habe ich schon mehr als genug gebencht um das aussagen zu können!


----------



## chillinmitch (27. April 2012)

Cut her head off! [URL="http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1730"]Ivy köppfen
[/URL]


----------



## OCPerformance (30. April 2012)

Hab nen kleines problem wie bekomme ich unter Xp bei einem ASUS Maximus 4 Extreme den BLK geclockt?

ASUS TurboEvo funtzt nicht SETFSB auch nicht hab viele durchprobiert habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2012)

Hast du die Intel Management Engine oder wie das heißt installiert?


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2012)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Intel Management Engine oder wie das heißt installiert?



Gibt es meistens direkt beim mainboardhersteller. Falls du es bei asus nicht findest, kannste z.b. auch bei gigabyte suchen. Aktuelle version dürfte 8.0.0.xxx sein. Intel selber ist meistens mit den versionen immer etwas hinterher auf der eigenen webseite.


----------



## OCPerformance (1. Mai 2012)

Ist installiert TurboEvo geht, nur ROGconnect will noch nicht. An was kann das jetzt noch liegen turboeov hab ich inzwischen zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## fuzz3l (1. Mai 2012)

Installier mal noch ROGConnect Plus auf dem Benchsystem. Dann sollte es gehen...


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2012)

Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Wir haben die HWBot April Challange gewonnen 

Glückwunsch ans Team


----------



## OCPerformance (1. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Wir haben die HWBot April Challange gewonnen
> 
> Glückwunsch ans Team



Glückwunsch  war echt knapp, hättest du dich nicht eingemischt, wären wir vorn 

lg


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Mai 2012)

Gutn morgn,

Ich hab mir mal zum Spaß eine kleine X1300/X1550 64MB geholt, konnte bisher aber noch auf keinem Wege den Takt anheben.
Weder Afterburner, noch GPU-Tool oder Ati-Tool konnten was ausrichten.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit solchen alten Karten ?


----------



## Turrican (2. Mai 2012)

ati tray tools sollte funzen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, prober ich mal


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2012)

Von mir aus kanns los gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Mai 2012)

Und wehe die sind nicht alle besser als die 3770K vom Gigabyte Event


----------



## crazzzy85 (4. Mai 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:
			
		

> Und wehe die sind nicht alle besser als die 3770K vom Gigabyte Event



Hehe das wäre ja ein Traum wenn alle drei besser laufen, als der 3770k den wir bei der EOC hatten


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2012)

Also DAS wäre der absolute oberknaller.


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Mai 2012)

Viel Glück!

Wieviele CPUs haste zum selektieren? Ist wieder en Glückfrage...


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

Boa ey ich brauch mein Board >.<
Ich kann einfach keine Punkte holen  Karte lüppt aber ordentlich wenn sie kühl bleibt ^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Mai 2012)

... wo wir schon bei der Gigabyte EOC 2012 sind. Jetzt gibt es auch unser Video: Gigabyte EOC 2012: Episches Video zur Extrem-Overclocking-Veranstaltung - Schmeckt eigentlich Flüssigstickstoff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß!


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es schade das meine GPU nur unter Wasser so gut läuft


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

Immerhin läuft sie überhaupt so gut. Ist doch ein guter LN2-Kandidat


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Immerhin läuft sie überhaupt so gut. Ist doch ein guter LN2-Kandidat


 

Hmm das bringt mich auf ne Idee 
Um die Ecke kann ich mir Trockeneis besorgen


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2012)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Viel Glück!
> 
> Wieviele CPUs haste zum selektieren? Ist wieder en Glückfrage...


 
Drei hab ich hier. 2x Costa Rica 3213B440 und einen Malaysia L212B252.
Den einen habe ich bisher nur auf BLCK getestet. Ergebnis: 111MHz bootbar.

LN2 sollte eigl heute kommen, aber leider ist bei meinem Lieferanten der Verflüssiger kaputt gegangen. Wenn ich Pech habe, gucke ich diese Woche in die Röhre


----------



## OCPerformance (4. Mai 2012)

1360 ist doch Top da wäre ich sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> 1360 ist doch Top da wäre ich sehr zufrieden mit.


 

Was den 1360 ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

So ungefähr der Takt deiner Karte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Mai 2012)

Aso jo aber wie gesagt nur mit Wasser...


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Mai 2012)

Ach ja was ich noch fragen wollte...

Läuft 3Dmark99 & 2000 den auf Windows 7 ? Installiert habe ich beide aber sie wollen nicht starten 

Edit: sry für Doppelpost!


----------



## Turrican (5. Mai 2012)

hast du es mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus versucht?
hmm, ich hab es schon mal irgendwie zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Mai 2012)

Turrican schrieb:


> hast du es mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus versucht?
> hmm, ich hab es schon mal irgendwie zum laufen gebracht.


 

Das Problem ist nur das der KM immer weniger Punkte bringt


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn du 99er/2000er unter Win7 benchst darfst du über die Punkte sowieso nicht nachdenken  Ich schätze das ist so wie den AM3 unter 7 zu benchen. Schön um zu gucken was noch läuft an Takt, aber sonst kommt man damit nicht mal in die Nähe eines Phenom 1.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Der AM3 sowie 3DMark2001SE sind selbst unter XP bei mir mehr oder weniger ne Diashow... 

Oder hat sich XP pissig weil es nur nen 32bit ist, aber auf´m Board 8GB Ram stecken???


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2012)

=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Der AM3 sowie 3DMark2001SE sind selbst unter XP bei mir mehr oder weniger ne Diashow...


Mit welcher Hardware?


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mit welcher Hardware?


 
Dieser hier...

1.Sys:ASRock 970 Extreme 4, PII x6 1090T+HR-02 Macho, 2x4GB G.Skill  Ripjaws, Sapphire 6950 Dirt3 Edition, XFX Core 450W, Seagate Barracuda  500GB, Sharkoon T9 Value red


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wenn du 99er/2000er unter Win7 benchst darfst du über die Punkte sowieso nicht nachdenken  Ich schätze das ist so wie den AM3 unter 7 zu benchen. Schön um zu gucken was noch läuft an Takt, aber sonst kommt man damit nicht mal in die Nähe eines Phenom 1.


 

Das heißt was ?


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Mai 2012)

Dass du alles ältere als Vantage unter XP benchen musst damit das Ergebnis nicht aussieht als hätte dein Toaster es erreicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Dass du alles ältere als Vantage unter XP benchen musst damit das Ergebnis nicht aussieht als hätte dein Toaster es erreicht


 

Achso okay...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2012)

=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Dieser hier...
> 
> 1.Sys:ASRock 970 Extreme 4, PII x6 1090T+HR-02 Macho, 2x4GB G.Skill  Ripjaws, Sapphire 6950 Dirt3 Edition, XFX Core 450W, Seagate Barracuda  500GB, Sharkoon T9 Value red


 
Und das sollte mit dieser Config dreifach Flüssig laufen.
Da ist irgendwo nen Haken.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2012)

Ati Tray Tools mag die Karte leider auch nicht, das Biest will sich ums verrecken nicht Übertakten lassen


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Jupp, im AM3 komme ich bei 4GHz CPU takt und 970/1370 GPU/Vram takt auf grad mal 190k punkte, denke mal das ich doch etwas zu wenig,
ohne OC sind es 130k punkte.
Auch der LängenMark03 stürzt bei mir regelmäßig ab, nur bei sehr mäßigem GraKa OC läufts mal durch, aber auch dort sind es viel zu wenig Punkte.
Grad mal 01SE laufen lassen, da komme ich mit etwas höherem OC als beim AM3 auf 56k punkte.... 

Dabei habe ich alles auf Höchstleistung gestellt im Tray Tool, sowie mitm LOD gespielt..


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ati Tray Tools mag die Karte leider auch  nicht, das Biest will sich ums verrecken nicht Übertakten lassen


 
versuch mal den rivatuner und einen älteren ati treiber



=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Jupp, im AM3 komme ich bei 4GHz CPU takt und 970/1370 GPU/Vram takt auf grad mal 190k punkte, denke mal das ich doch etwas zu wenig,
> ohne OC sind es 130k punkte.
> Auch der LängenMark03 stürzt bei mir regelmäßig ab, nur bei sehr mäßigem GraKa OC läufts mal durch, aber auch dort sind es viel zu wenig Punkte.
> Grad mal 01SE laufen lassen, da komme ich mit etwas höherem OC als beim AM3 auf 56k punkte....
> ...


 hast du mal GPU-Z o.ä. im hintergrund mitlaufen lassen während des benchen um zu gucken ob die karte nicht zu heiß wird und sich runtertaktet oder ob sie überhaupt in den 3d modus wechselt?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2012)

Danke Lippo, der Rivatuner funktioniert 

Vielleicht gibts jetzt doch noch ein paar Punkte... auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass ich aus der Karte mehr als 1.5 bekomme 

EDIT: Grad mal 3D06 am laufen... das ist das erste mal, dass der CPU-Test bei mir mehr FPS hat als der Rest


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

GPU-Z zeigt an das die GraKa in den 3D Modus geht, allerdings habe ich nur ne GPU Auslastung von ~ 30%

Mir ist ja klar das ich auf Grund des langsamen x6 eh nix reissen kann im Bot, aber so langsam ist er nu auch wieder nich.


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade noch mit crazzzy85 meine retail CPU getestet  Hatten leider nur eine Stunde dafür - deshalb nur die 3 Benchmarks.

[hwbot=2280864]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2280867]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2280865]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2012)

Klasse scores, bei der CPU braucht man sich wirklich nicht beschweren 

Aber was macht das fastfood auf dem Board?


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab mit einer *7900GT* und einem E8500@4,5Ghz glaub ich so um die 200K gehabt.
Da passt was garnicht.
Treiberleichen?

Edit:
Mmmmmh, McDouble.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Treiberleichen wohl eher nicht, habs Windoof grad erst neu gemacht, ist nen Win XP prof. sp3 incl. aller updates.
Installiert sind nur Benchmarks, CPU-Z&GPU-Z sowie OC software und Firefox.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Mai 2012)

Ihr und euer super CPU-Händchen, will auch haben


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Sorry Apfelkuchen, hab mich grad vor dich gedrängelt bei SuperPi... 
so schlecht scheint mein x6 unter Luft ja nicht zu sein...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2012)

skipper`s Aquamark score: 238241 marks with a Radeon HD 6950
Ich hab mal beim Bot geschaut.
Mut würde mir das nicht gerade machen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Mai 2012)

So Helmchen, hast du das? 

Dann wart mal bis ich neu submitte, hab das schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Platte weil ichs vermutlich höher kommen könnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und den UC hol ich mir auch wieder, wart du nur


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Skipper´s ergebniss ist mit Win 7 oder Vista gemacht... mit Win 7 komme ich mit OC auf 120k 

War ja klar das Du noch was auf Platte hast.. 

Versuche mich ja noch im PCMark05, aber ohne SSD siehts ******** aus, grad weil bei mir Bob´s tweak und der für Web Page rendering auch nicht so recht fruchten wollen..


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Mai 2012)

Ich würds sein lassen.
Egal ob XP oder Win7, 3D mir nem Phenom ist Brotlose Kunst.
Wenns allerdings fürn Spaß ist.....


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Mai 2012)

Der Phenom taugt wirklich nix für die 3D Benchs, nur im Heaven hab ich gut abgeschnitten, aber da ist die CPU ja fast egal.
In den CPU Benches bin ich dann auch im Nachteil durch die reine Luftkühlung..

Mache das eh nur zum Spass, klar freu ick mir, wenn ich mal irgendwo zufällig einen der ersten Plätze mache..


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Hey hab mal ne Frage zu Trockeneis...

Wie lange reichen den 20Kg ? Sorry ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus deswegen frag ich euch...

Und wo kann ich den das Zeug bestellen ?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Kommt sehr auf das System an was du benchen willst.

Mit 20Kg kommt man nach meiner Erfahrung aber locker ein Wochenende aus. Ich glaub die Faustformel war 3Kg pro Stunde, wobei ich immer eher von deutlich weniger ausgehe.

Bestellen kannst dus bei Trockeneis-direkt.de oder du guckst mal ob in deiner Nähe irgendjemand das zeug hat/verkauft.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Kommt sehr auf das System an was du benchen willst.
> 
> Mit 20Kg kommt man nach meiner Erfahrung aber locker ein Wochenende aus. Ich glaub die Faustformel war 3Kg pro Stunde, wobei ich immer eher von deutlich weniger ausgehe.
> 
> Bestellen kannst dus bei Trockeneis-direkt.de oder du guckst mal ob in deiner Nähe irgendjemand das zeug hat/verkauft.


 

Danke...

Wie lange hällt das den ? Also wenn ich gerade nicht benche oder das Zeug brauche!
Und wie gut kühlt das das den runter ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Mai 2012)

Also für dich alleine werden 20kg garantiert 2 Tage reichen, inklusive dem was in der Kiste sublimiert. 30kg für zwei Leute verteilt auf ein Wochenende sind im Grunde schon zu viel.
In der Kiste geht das Zeug aber auch ganz gut weg, die dichtet ja nicht komplett ab. Im Endeffekt macht es gar keinen sooo großen Unterschied, ob du das Zeug in den Pot kippst oder einfach da stehen lässt - nach nem WE ist es weg.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also für dich alleine werden 20kg garantiert 2 Tage reichen, inklusive dem was in der Kiste sublimiert. 30kg für zwei Leute verteilt auf ein Wochenende sind im Grunde schon zu viel.
> In der Kiste geht das Zeug aber auch ganz gut weg, die dichtet ja nicht komplett ab. Im Endeffekt macht es gar keinen sooo großen Unterschied, ob du das Zeug in den Pot kippst oder einfach da stehen lässt - nach nem WE ist es weg.


 

Ein Pot habe ich "leider" noch keinen... Im Moment auch leider kein Geld dafür, aber das kommt noch 
Will erstma schauen was da mit Luft geht  Also viel nicht aber etwas schon ^^ 

Hmm okay.. Dass das sublimiert war mir klar nur wie schnell eben nicht! Kann man das i-wie so abdichten das es lange hält ?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Du kannst es abkleben und in die Kühltruhe stellen, aber dann bist du immernoch bei nem Temperaturunterschied von 50-60°. Länger als 2 Tage kannst du es effektiv echt nicht lagern.

Hier ne ganz aufschlussreiche Tabelle von Trockeneis-direkt:
Trockeneis Versandhinweise

Wenn du nen Pot brauchst, schreib mir ne PN, ich hab evt. einen zu verkaufen.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Du kannst es abkleben und in die Kühltruhe stellen, aber dann bist du immernoch bei nem Temperaturunterschied von 50-60°. Länger als 2 Tage kannst du es effektiv echt nicht lagern.
> 
> Hier ne ganz aufschlussreiche Tabelle von Trockeneis-direkt:
> Trockeneis Versandhinweise
> ...


 

Jah okee sind ja 4 - 6kg pro Tag :O
Im Moment bin ich leider echt pleite >.< Muss warten was die Bewerbungen sprechen lassen  Danach aber werd ich mich melden 

Kann ihc da auch was mit Luft kühlen ?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Jo, ist echt heftig. Nochmehr als bei LN2 afaik weil Dice ja echt nur in ner stinknormalen Styroporkiste gelagert wird.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Kann ihc da auch was mit Luft kühlen ?



Ich versteh die Frage nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jo, ist echt heftig. Nochmehr als bei LN2 afaik weil Dice ja echt nur in ner stinknormalen Styroporkiste gelagert wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich versteh die Frage nicht


 

Wenn das sublimiert entsteht ja Gas und kann man das zum kühlen nutzen ? 
Weil ohne Geld = kein Pot & ohne Pot = kein richtiges Benchen


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Öhm, naja, es ist in der Tat ein frisches Lüftchen und wenn du es geschickt anstellst (Stichwort Benchbox) kannst du damit durchaus etwas mehr erreichen, aber dafür Dice kaufen wärs mir nicht wert. Der Erfolg wird sich auch sehr in Grenzen halten, sooo kalt ist Dice nunmal auch wieder nicht.
Spar lieber auf einen Pot. Gebraucht im MP oder nen neuen Alupot (Stichwort: SpecOps-Pot). Da biste sicherlich mit 60€ schon dabei.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Öhm, naja, es ist in der Tat ein frisches Lüftchen und wenn du es geschickt anstellst (Stichwort Benchbox) kannst du damit durchaus etwas mehr erreichen, aber dafür Dice kaufen wärs mir nicht wert. Der Erfolg wird sich auch sehr in Grenzen halten, sooo kalt ist Dice nunmal auch wieder nicht.
> Spar lieber auf einen Pot. Gebraucht im MP oder nen neuen Alupot (Stichwort: SpecOps-Pot). Da biste sicherlich mit 60€ schon dabei.


 

Hmm okee..

Dann werd ich erstma nen Pot besorgen! Vor Juli geht da aber nichts 
Und ohne neues Mobo eh nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Unter Umständen könnte ich dir gerne einen leihen wenn dus eilig hast.
Dann würden nur die Versandkosten hin+zurück auf dich zukommen, also 13,80€. Nur Dice müsstest du dann besorgen, aber grundsätzlich kriegen wir das schon hin. 
Ich hab mir die ersten Male auch nen Pot geschnorrt (gelle Roman?  )


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Unter Umständen könnte ich dir gerne einen leihen wenn dus eilig hast.
> Dann würden nur die Versandkosten hin+zurück auf dich zukommen, also 13,80€. Nur Dice müsstest du dann besorgen, aber grundsätzlich kriegen wir das schon hin.
> Ich hab mir die ersten Male auch nen Pot geschnorrt (gelle Roman?  )


 

Das währ nice 

Aber eilig habe ich es nicht da ich jah eh kein Mobo habe, bzw. ein klenes schimmelding 

Wenn mein Maximus IV wieder da ist und ich Geld für DICE besorgen kann (Mum ) dann melde ich mich bei dir...
was kostet DICE eig ?


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich unterschiedlich. Meist so zwischen 0,50 und 2,50 pro Kilo. Wobei Trockeneis-direkt meist nur die letzte Alternative ist. Wenn du es aus der Umgebung besorgt kriegst ist es meistens deutlich billiger.

eine kurze googlesuche offenbart z.b. sowas: Trockeneisstrahlen reinigen mit Trockeneis Strahlanlagen mieten | Startseite

Da würde es sich z.b. lohnen mal nachzufragen ob sie dir preisgünstig diverse Reste geben können.

edit: hab dich mal bei Skype zugefügt.


----------



## I<3Science (6. Mai 2012)

Welchen RAM würdet ihr mir empfehlen um einen Celeron D 352 auf einem Asus Commando zu benchen?

MfG Marcus


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ziemlich unterschiedlich. Meist so zwischen 0,50 und 2,50 pro Kilo. Wobei Trockeneis-direkt meist nur die letzte Alternative ist. Wenn du es aus der Umgebung besorgt kriegst ist es meistens deutlich billiger.
> 
> eine kurze googlesuche offenbart z.b. sowas: Trockeneisstrahlen reinigen mit Trockeneis Strahlanlagen mieten | Startseite
> 
> ...


 

Cool da is ja Speyer dabei 
Gleich ma die Woche nachfragen gehen ob ich was bekomme ^^

Okay!


----------



## der8auer (6. Mai 2012)

Und noch 2 

[hwbot=2281288]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2281291]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Nicht übel 
Mir bleibt nur das beten ob mein 3770k was taugt. Auf der EOS werd ichs erfahren....


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Nicht übel
> Mir bleibt nur das beten ob mein 3770k was taugt. Auf der EOS werd ichs erfahren....


 

Was hat Intel oder die wo das machen den mit dem HS bei Ivy gemacht !? Hab gehört das die CPU's deswegen rund 10°C wärmer werden als Sandy weil da was mit der Paste nicht stimmt oder so


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Jo, stimmt, Der HS ist nichtmehr angelötet sondern nur noch mit WLP mit dem Die verbunden. Deswegen die höheren Temperaturen egal wie du den HS kühlst. Bei LN2 ist es allerdings wohl eher ein Luxusproblem 

edit: Des is Müll.


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt, Der HS ist nichtmehr angelötet sondern nur noch mit WLP mit dem Die verbunden. Deswegen die höheren Temperaturen egal wie du den HS kühlst. Bei LN2 ist es allerdings wohl eher ein Luxusproblem


 
Ne, wurde schon diskutiert und für ungültig empfunden. der höhere temperatur liegt nur an dem kleineren Die.
Link bin ich jetzt aber zu faul zu suchen.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2012)

Oh, dann ist mein Klatsch und Tratsch veraltet.
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2012)

So ich will auch noch einen zum Besten geben:

[hwbot=2281246]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Ah okay danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2012)

So hier mal nen kleines langwieliges "wie fülle ich ln2 in einen pot und übertakte nen 3770k auf 6600mhz" video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vciwN7h_u5Q


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus, aber wieso sachst du nix und wieso blasen die Lüfter am Potgestänge nach oben?


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2012)

So wird die kalte Luft nach oben gezogen und kühlt das Mainboard nicht so stark ab. Gibts weniger Kondenswasser


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber wieso sachst du nix und wieso blasen die Lüfter am Potgestänge nach oben?


 
Sieht geiler aus  gerade im bereich -150 bis -180°C geht da richtig die post ab. da denkste dir fliegt der pot gleich umme ohren. höllen spektakel, dampf ohne ende und man sieht nix mehr. kann man auf dme video leider net sehen. (natürlich ist romans aussage der wirkliche grund).

warum ich nix sage? wat willsten hören? "hallo ich fülle einen pot. das dauert arsch lange, deswegen halte ich die fresse " ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2012)

Hwbot Team Cup 2012 angekündigt: HWBOT Team Cup 2012 – Kicks Off June 1 - hwbot.org
Der Start erfolgt Anfang Juni mit AMD-CPUs @ Super Pi 32M und Core-2-CPUs @ UCBench!


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Mai 2012)

feine Sache, ich werde mal heute Abend den Challenge Thread mit der News füttern, weil der Team Cup ja eh die Monats-Challenges ersetzt. Hoffentlich finden sich genug um im Sommer etwas zu benchen fürs Team, ist nicht gerade die beste Zeit um zu benchen


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2012)

Aber ich habe eine Menge Zeit da Semesterferien  Kommt mir sehr gelegen!

Ist echt eine Menge zu benchen. Mal schauen was wir da reißen können.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2012)

Da könnte sich meine Sammlerei bezahlt machen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Krasser Shit 
Ich hab eben mal meinen Händler angeschrieben wegen meinem Maximus IV und hab erfahren das es Board erst mal "Jetzt" unterwegs zu Asus ist und dort dann noch ca. 4 Wochen Verarbeitungszeit haben wird 

Also heißt es mit dem benchen noch min. 4 Wochen warten


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Mai 2012)

Och wenn du wüsstest... Meins ist innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit kaputtgegangen und war so lange weg, dass es nicht mehr drin war, als es dann mal bei Asus ankam. Insgesamt musste ich 3,5 Monate mit einem E3400 auskommen. Und dann nicht mal umgetauscht das Scheißding. Und das, obwohl es wirklich unverschuldet defekt war, weil nämliche kaputter Ram auf der Rückseite ne Leiterbahn durchgeschmort hat. Jetzt muss ich da schon mit Versicherungsbetrug um die Ecke kommen, um da noch Geld für zurückzubekommen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Och wenn du wüsstest... Meins ist innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit kaputtgegangen und war so lange weg, dass es nicht mehr drin war, als es dann mal bei Asus ankam. Insgesamt musste ich 3,5 Monate mit einem E3400 auskommen. Und dann nicht mal umgetauscht das Scheißding. Und das, obwohl es wirklich unverschuldet defekt war, weil nämliche kaputter Ram auf der Rückseite ne Leiterbahn durchgeschmort hat. Jetzt muss ich da schon mit Versicherungsbetrug um die Ecke kommen, um da noch Geld für zurückzubekommen.


 

Nee so lange mach ich das nicht mit... Dann werde ich die so lange nerven bis ich Ersatz bekomme...


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> So wird die kalte Luft nach oben gezogen und kühlt das Mainboard nicht so stark ab. Gibts weniger Kondenswasser


 
Oh Gott, langsam krieg ich bei dem Gedanken an LN2 kalte Füße (  )
Bei Dice kämpfst du noch um jedes bisschen Kälte


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Während ich auf mein Mobo warte und darauf das ich Geld habe, les ihc mich da mal überall durch  Nicht das ich naher alles falsch mache


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Oh Gott, langsam krieg ich bei dem Gedanken an LN2 kalte Füße (  )
> Bei Dice kämpfst du noch um jedes bisschen Kälte


 
da hast bei ln2 genug von 
wir hatten am wochenende das problem, dass wohl unsere boards bei vollen pot immer so weit zugefroren sind, dass sie nicht mehr booteten. atm gibts noch reichlich probleme mit ivy, die gefixt werden müssen.


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Mai 2012)

Probleme mit Ivy?
Welche denn? Die Probleme die ich hatte, waren Kondenswasserprobleme bei langem -190c Benchen. Dann hab ich meine Iso verbessert und absolut keine Probleme gehabt. Bilder kann ich bei Interesse hier reinstellen...


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2012)

Jo, zumindest ich hätte an den Bildern Interesse. Welches Board hast du denn genutzt?

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Leute was geht den mit eurer Signatur ab ? I-wie sind da keine Cups & Medals mehr


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte gestern auch einige Probleme. CBB bei -80°C und nichts lief wirklich gut.

Heute weder CB noch CBB und konnte ordentlich Punkte sammeln. Hatte gestern und heute zu 100% die selben Settings.

Ergebnisse habe ich schon hochgeladen, aber der Bot braucht lange für die Berechnung


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2012)

fuzz3l schrieb:


> Probleme mit Ivy?
> Welche denn? Die Probleme die ich hatte, waren Kondenswasserprobleme bei langem -190c Benchen. Dann hab ich meine Iso verbessert und absolut keine Probleme gehabt. Bilder kann ich bei Interesse hier reinstellen...


 
Siehe Roman, so ähnlich wars bei mir auch.
Im ersten Drchlauf mit der CPU lief alles einwandfrei. Drauf gemacht, hoch gefahren, bis 6600 geclockt mit vollem Pot und weder CB noch CBB.
Ein Tag später nur am zicken das Ding bei gleichen Einstellungen. Keine Ahnung warum.
Aber fest steht, dass man an Iso nicht sparen sollte, die Boards frieren mega schnell zu.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. Mai 2012)

So ich stell nochmal die Frage: Welchen RAM empfehlt ihr mir zum Celeron D 352 auf Asus Commando?

MfG Marcus


----------



## fuzz3l (7. Mai 2012)

Bilder stelle ich morgen rein, bin grad nur mit en iPhone online...


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> So ich stell nochmal die Frage: Welchen RAM empfehlt ihr mir zum Celeron D 352 auf Asus Commando?
> 
> MfG Marcus


 
Da musst du warten bis die Profis antworten  Ich kann dir da nicht helfen sorry...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2012)

Cellshock d9gkx waren glaub ich sehr gute DDR2, bin aber kein Profi und nicht ganz sicher 

EDIT: Wow, über 1000 Punkte, Glückwunsch an unsern Potschnitzer


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Mai 2012)

OverclockingNewbie schrieb:


> So ich stell nochmal die Frage: Welchen RAM empfehlt ihr mir zum Celeron D 352 auf Asus Commando?
> 
> MfG Marcus


 
da der Celeron unter Luft und Dice selten die 300MHz FSB sehen sollte quasi jeder DDR2-1066 RAM reichen. Fall du sicher gehen möchtest such dir welchen mit Micron D9GMH oder D9GKX Chips raus. Eine Auflistung auf welchen Riegeln was verbaut ist gibt es zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich rutsche von Platz zu Platz aber kann nur zuschauen und nichts unternehmen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2012)

Hol dir doch mal ein 775-System, da kann man immer mal für nen Zehner ne neue CPU kaufen und mit Glück ein paar Punkte holen


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hol dir doch mal ein 775-System, da kann man immer mal für nen Zehner ne neue CPU kaufen und mit Glück ein paar Punkte holen


 
Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte...


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vier CPUs für 15€ bekommen! Danke für die Liste Lippokratis.


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern noch mal den 3770K mit LN2 befeuert und konnte im wPrime32m und wPrime1024m sogar Platz 5 global belegen  Mit den Punkten habe ich es jetzt auf Platz 13 global geschafft mit knapp über 1080p

[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]


[hwbot=2281599]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2281509]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2281513]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2281514]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## timbola (8. Mai 2012)

Was hast du denn alles getweak, damit man mit dem relativ niedrigen GPU-Takt soviele Pkt im 06er bekommt?!
Alle die in der TOP20 dort sind habe alle weit über 1GHz Takt...
Einfach der Wahnsinn!
Die Top10 Weltweit rückt immer näher


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2012)

Der 06 ist sehr cpu lastig, und da er weit über 6 ghz drauf hat, gibts so viel punkte. Das ist das ganze geheimnis.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2012)

Jap. Wir hatten mit ner schlechten GTX560 (ohne Ti) auf der EOC ja auch knapp 37k Punkte im 06.  Das kam auch nur durch die 6260MHz auf der CPU. Das ändert natürlich nichts an dem guten Ergebnis.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Mai 2012)

Wirklich viel kann man im 06er auch garnicht tweaken, oder?
LoD bringt nix etc.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf die Karte an. Hab ne 6610XL unter XP gebencht, da war das LOD essentiell, um Roman vom ersten Platz wegzuhaufen 
Bei neueren Karten macht es sicherlich nicht mehr viel aus, aber man sollte es nicht außer Acht lassen, um die letzten paar Pünktchen rauszuholen. Ansonsten gelten die gängigen Tweaks mit Diensten abschalten usw. um mehr CPU Leistung rauszuholen.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Mai 2012)

Jo klar, meinte das eher im Vergleich zu z.b. dem 01, wo du ja ohne tweaken echt kein Licht siehst.

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2012)

Habe schon paar tweaks gemacht aber nix großartiges. Das war wie gesagt reine CPU Power


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2012)

Roman mags gern grob und mit roher gewalt ^^


----------



## OCPerformance (9. Mai 2012)

Der Betrag ist die Härte. Absolut nur lol.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Mai 2012)

Edit:
Noch was anderes, hat jemand gerade eine Extreme-Version des MSI Afterburners parat? Hab jetzt endlich ein passendes BIOS für meine HD4890, wo sie nicht mehr bei 1066MHz gelockt wird. Allerdings kann ich jetzt per Voltage Factory die Spannung nicht mehr erhöhen, da kein IC Bus mehr erkannt wird, und der Afterburner macht bei 1,35V zu (die Black Edition hat aber schon 1.425V Standard) 
Nehm auch gerne andere Tools wenn die funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2012)

Falls mal wer nen kritischen Blick auf Windows 8 werfen möchte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnAnHHXSiiI


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, zumindest ich hätte an den Bildern Interesse. Welches Board hast du denn genutzt?
> 
> Gruß



So hier jetzt die Bilder. Als Board wird ein Maximus 4 Extreme-Z benutzt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2012)

Und noch einen  3DMark05 gemacht 

[hwbot=2282331]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

also ich hab mich entschieden mir eine HD 7970 Lightning zu kaufen  
Wird zwar noch was dauern aber definitiv diese Karte ^^

bin dann ma gespannt was damit gehen wird ^^


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2012)

Hast du nicht vor kurzem geschrieben, dass das Geld nicht für einen Pot reicht?  Die 7970 Lightning ist aber etwas teurer


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hast du nicht vor kurzem geschrieben, dass das Geld nicht für einen Pot reicht?  Die 7970 Lightning ist aber etwas teurer


 

Dafür wird meine jetzige Karte jah verkauft!
Sie hat einfach eine zu hohe ASIC für mich 

Die 30€ wo mir dann fehlen kann ihc mir von meiner Mum geben lassen


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2012)

Diese ASIC-Jünger... Wann kommt endlich mal jemand darauf, dass das mit der Chipgüte nicht viel zu tun hat  Du kannst die Güte eines Chips nicht in einer Prozentzahl zusammenfassen, ohne wesentliche Faktoren außer Acht zu lassen. Meine GTX580 z.B. hat ne ASIC von 97%. Einfach nur weil ein anderes BIOS drauf ist. Das verändert aber doch die Chipgüte nicht  Nichts für ungut, aber dieses "Feature" von GPU-Z, nach dem sich jetzt alle richten, geht mir entschieden gegen den Strich.

Die Lightning hatte ich aber auch im Auge, hab mich dann aber sinnvollerweise doch für ne "Alltagskarte" entschieden und mir im Luxx ne HD5970 Black Edition Limited gegönnt, die war erheblich billiger. Jetzt ist nach meinem Geburtstag nächste Woche vielleicht noch das Geld für ne ordentliche Kompressorkühlung von patrickclouds mit nem schönen 16ccm³ Kompressor drin. Hab ich mehr von als von einer Grafikkarte 

So. Und jetzt benche ich meine 7800GTX weiter


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Damit hat das nichts zu tu und ich les den Chip auch nicht wegen der ASIC aus...
Die ASIC bestimmt aber die Leckströme und von dene gibt es eben in meiner Karte viele was sie recht heiß unter Luft macht...
Sie dafür aber  gut takten lässt unter Wasser! 

Das die ASIC nichts über den Chip aussagt is mir klar und habe ich NIE behauptet...


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das die ASIC nichts über den Chip aussagt is mir klar und habe ich NIE behauptet...


 Doch, da 


> Die ASIC bestimmt aber die Leckströme


Ich will jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen. Aber es gibt kein Programm, mit dem man die Leckströme "bestimmen" kann. Wenn man sich das ganze mal genauer anschaut, "errechnet" GPU-Z nur einen Wert aus der momentan anliegenden Spannung, Takt und Temperatur, was eine ziemliche Milchmädchenrechnung darstellt. Zudem war das ja auch nicht nur auf dich bezogen, nur hast du es jetzt gerade angesprochen. Die meisten schlussfolgern aus dem ASIC-Wert nämlich auf die Übertaktbarkeit der Karte, was völliger Blödsinn ist. Wie ein Chip auf Kälte, Wärme, Spannung, oben und unten rum skaliert, kann man nicht aus diesen drei Faktoren ableiten.

Das mit den Leckströmen ist, wie man weiß, so: Karten müssen ihre TDP einhalten, ob sie jetzt eine VID von 0,95V oder 1,075V haben. Beide Exemplare werden im Test annähernd gleich viel verbrauchen, wobei der erste Chip erhöht auf 1,075V sehr viel mehr verbrauchen wird. Niedrige VID bedeutet damit hohe Leckströme und hohe Temperatur/Leistungsaufnahme bei vergleichbar niedriger Spannung. Hohe VID daher das Gegenteil. So weit so gut, nur erklär mir mal, wie du das aus "82,5%" schlussfolgern willst.  Somit gehören die Leckströme übrigens sehr elementar zum OC dazu und sind ja aus dem daraus folgenden Wert der VID natürlich sehr wichtig, wenn man die Übertaktbarkeit mit anderen Chips vergleichen will.


PS: Deswegen finde ich auch diese ganze Spannungs-Geilheit so bescheuert, weil die eine Karte mit 1,075V schon mit 13% höherer Spannung läuft, der andere dagegen @stock. Die VID notiert aber kein Schwein.


Sogar in ASIC-Sammelthreads findet sich folgendes: 





> this measures the quality of your GPU silicon sample (higher= less leaks, more quality)


Danach würde höhere Qualität des Chips aus niedrigeren Leaks resultieren, und dass das nicht so ist, kann man ja an deiner Karte sehr anschaulich sehen. Die ist durchaus überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Mai 2012)

Also... ich persönlich finde, dass sich eine 7970Lightning in deinem Fall ne ziemlich fragwürdige Entscheidung ist. Hast ja schließlich schon ne 7970.

Kauf dir doch lieber irgendwas in Richtung GTX670, dann hast du kaum Leistungsverlust und locker mal 120 Ocken für nen Pot oder zumindest biste dann mal halbwegs flüssig. Klingt immer so als würdest du um den letzten Euro kämpfen, will dir aber auch nicht zu nahe treten.

Außerdem erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz was du mit der Lightning willst? Die ist eigentlich hauptsächlich was für Leute die mit LN2 auf Rekordjagd gehen und deswegen uuuunbedingt goldene Ferritkern-SSCs brauchen, aber das was du so schreibst... Wenn die Karte zu heiß wird, ja mein Gott, dann klemmste halt noch nen Lüfter davor


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Ach egal auf jeden Fall wird meine Karte zu heiß unter Luft beim benchen weswegen ich wechseln will...

Bin heut eh net so in der Lage zu schreiben da ich morz sch*** drauf bin!


@ Frink

Ich habe schon 5 Lüfter an die Karte geklemmt und das bringt überhaupt nichts... Zudem werde ich auch mit DICE anfangen und sppäter vielleicht auch mal LN² nutzen!


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Mai 2012)

Korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre, aber die Lightning ist doch eher für hochwertige Verarbeitung und OC-Extras bekannt als für ihre großartige Kühllösung?

Und wenn du mit Dice anfangen willst, brauchst du nen Pot. Außerdem kommst du mit ner luftgekühlten 7970Lightning und nem luftgekühlten 2600k im Bot definitiv auf keinen grünen Ast was die Punkte angeht.

just my 2 cents


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre, aber die Lightning ist doch eher für hochwertige Verarbeitung und OC-Extras bekannt als für ihre großartige Kühllösung?
> 
> Und wenn du mit Dice anfangen willst, brauchst du nen Pot. Außerdem kommst du mit ner luftgekühlten 7970Lightning und nem luftgekühlten 2600k im Bot definitiv auf keinen grünen Ast was die Punkte angeht.
> 
> just my 2 cents


 

Ja und ? Trotzdem kann man die Lightning auch unter Luft gut takten wenn man nen guten Chip erwischt...
Und das kommt alles noch!


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Mai 2012)

definiere mir bitte "takten"? Willst du möglichst viel Leistung für Spiele oder willst du Punkte im Bot?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> definiere mir bitte "takten"? Willst du möglichst viel Leistung für Spiele oder willst du Punkte im Bot?


 

Ich will eher Punkte...
Und wann ich das erste mal mit DICE anfangen kann weiß ihc nicht weswegen ich erst auf Luft angewiesen bin, auch wenn das nicht viel bringt!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Mai 2012)

Ist es eigentlich mit DICE möglich, FSB-Walls bei 775 weiter nach oben zu verschieben?

Wenn nicht kann ich nämlich gleich wieder 3 CPUs verkaufen, da kleb ich schon mit einer H70 am äußersten Rand der wall.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich will eher Punkte...
> Und wann ich das erste mal mit DICE anfangen kann weiß ihc nicht weswegen ich erst auf Luft angewiesen bin, auch wenn das nicht viel bringt!


 
Wenn du eher Punkte willst, ist ne 7970Lightning kaufen das falscheste was du machen kannst. Das ist ne HighEnd Übertakterkarte, unter Luft siehst du mit dem Ding kein Licht! Downgrade auf irgendwas im 300€ Bereich, investier die 100€ in nen paar GPUs vom Schlag 8800GTS und staub dir deine Punkte ab.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie ich meine VRM noch besser kühlen kann...
Die werden bei 1,25V schon 115°C heiß!


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn du um Punkte im Bot kämpfen willst nimm dir ein gutes S.775 Brett, zwei Micron D9GMH/GKX Kits und ein Paar C2D's.
Macht auch Spaß, kostet aber bei weitem nicht so viel.
Und damit kommst du auch noch wesentlich weiter als mit ner Lightning und es treibt einem nicht die Tränen in die Augen wenn was hops geht.
Gerade letzteres ist bei einer dünnen Finanzdecke ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aspekt.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2012)

ich hätte demnächst nen super guten Q6600 abzugeben. der macht unter kokü schon 4,5ghz mit


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich mit DICE möglich, FSB-Walls bei 775 weiter nach oben zu verschieben?
> 
> Wenn nicht kann ich nämlich gleich wieder 3 CPUs verkaufen, da kleb ich schon mit einer H70 am äußersten Rand der wall.


 Ja, ist möglich. Erwarte aber nicht allzuviel. Meinen E2180 habe ich z.B. von FSB 380 auf 448 bekommen (3800 -> 4479MHz). Das war schon nicht schlecht für Dice. Meistens geht bei FSB Walls noch etwas weniger. Mein E4300 war so ein Kandidat. 3600MHz unter Luft, 3770 unter Dice. 


@Vaykir: Pack mir den für nen Fuffi mit obendrauf


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Mai 2012)

Ok danke Masterchief 

Meine "Sorgenkinder" sind ein E6750 der bei 514 zu macht, ein Celeron 430 der bei 458 gegen die Wand rennt (aber das ist denk ich OK),
und ein Xeon 3065, der partout nicht über 451 will 

Mal gucken, vielleicht komm ich ja demnächst mal zum benchen.

EDIT: Hirn benutzen hilft oft, sollte ich mir angewöhnen.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2012)

> @Vaykir: Pack mir den für nen Fuffi mit obendrauf



ich überlegs mir.


----------



## oanvoanc (11. Mai 2012)

@streetjumper:
du solltest dir mal das punktesystem auf hwbot ansehen.

es gibt sowohl hardwarepunkte, als auch globale punkte.

wenn du mit c2d / c2q unterwegs bist, kannst du mit etwas glück und wenig finanziellem aufwand gut hardwarepunkte in den 2d kategorien machen (die dir auch keiner so schnell wegnimmt)

bei einer 7970 bekommst du (wenn überhaupt - du brauchst ja auch eine gute cpu) ein paar globale punkte.
sobald eine neue grafikkarte auf den markt kommt verlieren bestehenden ergebnisse automatisch punkte, weil die scores alle geschlagen werden. -> sprich für globals musst du immer mit aktueller hardware und ln2 am start sein.

somit bleibt fürs kleine geldbörserl nur die option 1. sonst machts keinen spaß 
kannst dir ja leicht ausrechnen wieviel punkte/euro du mit option1 vs. option 2 bekommst 


edit:
anlass meines posts ist das hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hwbot-diskussionsthread-1884.html#post4204219

weil bis du dir trockeneis leisten kannst, ist die 7970 wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2012)

weis einer von euch ob nen i5-3210M prozessor für ne geforce gt 650M reicht, oder ob man lieber zu nem i7-3610QM greifen sollte?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Mai 2012)

Aaalso...

Ich hab mich jetzt doch nochma umentschieden und werde die Karte nicht verkaufen! Ich werde mir aber in Zukunft trotzdem eine Lightning kaufen da mir die arte einfach nur gefällt...
Natürlich wenn Geld da ist, ist ja klar 

Board is übrigens noch 3 Wochen weg laut Avitos  

DICE weiß ihc aber schon wo ihc welches her bekomme und das auch sehr viel 
Währenddessen es ihc mich mal noch ein  um dann in ein par Monaten richtig anfangen zu können


----------



## Jazzman (12. Mai 2012)

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen wie hoch eig. der Einfluss des Treibers auf die 3D Marks ist? Ich hab im 01er seit einem treiberupdate wesentlich weniger Punkte als vorher mit meiner FX5200, vorher ca.5500 Punkte nachher ca. 4000, kann das alleine am Treiber liegen? Graka war auch noch mehr geoced bei den 4000 Punkten...


----------



## Vaykir (12. Mai 2012)

jep, bei alten karten sind auch alte treiber besser.
bis zum vantage/11 nutzt man meistens den 196.xx oder früher, danach immer die neuesten.
für neue karten natürlich so wie so die neuen nehmen, weil in den alten noch kein support vorhanden ist.

für den 2001SE funzt der 169.xx sehr gut.


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2012)

Hab noch mal meine 3770K Ergebnisse verbessert 

[hwbot=2283040]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2283038]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2283037]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Mai 2012)

Wow, nicht übel. Wieviel macht der Prozessor maximal im CPU-Z?


Bei mir setzt irgendwie grade das mysteriöse Kartensterben ein, während des in-der-Schublade-liegens sind mir in den letzten 6 Wochen sowohl eine 8800GT als auch eine 8800GTX weggestorben... geben einfach kein Bild mehr 
Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2012)

Gremlins?


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Mai 2012)

Diese Mistviecher!
Ne ernsthaft, das ist echt bescheiden, ne 8800GTX ist garnicht mehr so leicht zu kriegen... ich bin ja schon seit Monaten auf der Suche nach ner funktioniernden Ultra.

Das gibts doch nicht! Bin ich denn total bescheuert? Was ist so falsch daran Grafikkarten in eine Schublade zu legen?
9800GTX -> kein Bild -.-
Ich krieg ne Meise ey!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2012)

Sicher das das nicht am Board oder sonstwas liegt?
Drei Karten gehen nicht vom liegen kaputt.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Mai 2012)

Schock vorbei....
So wies aussieht hat sich der modulare 6Pin-Stecker am Netzteil gelockert und nach dem Zufallsprinzip Strom gegeben oder nicht.
9800GTX und 8800GTX laufen wieder. Mensch Leute, jetzt bin ich vielleicht wach 

Ich sollte es echt lernen, der Böse ist immer das Netzteil


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2012)

Habs endlich hinbekommen, den Voltmod auf meine HD5850 zu löten (der Widerstand hat sich am FB-Pin immer sehr komisch verändert). Egal, jetzt läuft das Ding, und es läuft gut 

Mit dem Scythe Musashi + Deltalüfter oben drauf hatte die Karte bei so 1,35V vGPU unter Last um die 65-72°C und schaffte maximal 1025MHz. Dann hab ich das mal á la poparamiro gemacht und einfach mit Kabelbindern nen dicken Towerkühler auf die Karte gesetzt. Ergebnis: Max. 48° load bei 22° Zimmertemperatur und 1,375V vGPU  Das Ergebnis der Bastelei: 
Masterchief79`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 25050 marks with a Radeon HD 5850
Masterchief79`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 1113.19 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 5850

Die XP-Benches sind noch mit dem Musashi, die muss ich noch mal nachholen. CPU läuft mit HT ziemlich bescheiden auf dem IV Gene-Z.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Aloha Leute,

ich bin grad am Treiber-downloaden. Welche Treiber brauch ich für G80/G92/GT200 im 01/03/05/06/AM (unter XP natürlich)? Reicht einfach ein 196.xx oder irgendwas spezielles?


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2012)

169.21 für alles außer 06. Beim 05 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Und für den 06? Ich hatte immer 196.xx im Kopf, aber vllt ist es auch nur nen Zahlendreher.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2012)

eigl den 197.xx für alles und für den 01se nen 169.21.
Glaube spielt aber keine rolle, welchen von beiden du jetzt nun nimmst.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Mai 2012)

Okay, alles klar danke. Grade im 01 und im AM kenne ich mich kaum aus und könnte ja sein dass es da ne Todsünde ist wenn man nicht einen bestimmten Treiber benutzt 

Dann werde ich mir 169.21, 197.xx und den aktuellsten mitnehmen.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2012)

jep, fürn vantage.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2012)

Wie Sandro schon sagte: 169.21 für 01 wegen des höheren Car High Scores und für den Rest 197.45 verwenden


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Mai 2012)

So die ersten Eos Ergebnisse habe ich hochgeladen 

Und nun bin ich ganz schön voergekommen 

[hwbot=crazzzy85]member[/hwbot]

Wie ich gerade bemerkt habe fehlen da noch 1 oder 2 Ergebnisse muss ich nochmal die Platten durch stöbern


----------



## Ü50 (20. Mai 2012)

Da rappelt es aber richtig an Punkten


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Mai 2012)

go crazzy go crazzy


----------



## RoccoESA (20. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Stefan


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2012)

[hwbot=vaykir]member[/hwbot]

Für mich liefs net so gut. erstmal pennen, morgen mehr text.


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil Stefan  Erster in der Pro-OC in Deutschland! Glückwunsch :pcghrocks:


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche  ich hoffe nur, dass die Punkte etwas bestand haben


----------



## Matti OC (22. Mai 2012)

HI, Glückwunsch Stefan, so wie es aussieht, Zählen in der Pro Liga nur noch die Globalpunkte, die HW Punkte sind fürs´Team.

lg Matti

PS, wenn man fragen darf, wozu Pro Liga


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Mai 2012)

Moin, Matti danke  Ja in der Pro Liga zählen nur Globale und WR Punkte. 
Die Pro Liga ist die einzige, in der ES Cpu's erlaubt sind.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich hab vor mir nen Sandy Bridge zu kaufen. Entweder 2600 oder 2700k wegen HT. 
Macht einfach mehr Sinn als Ivy wenn man zwischendurch mal schwächere Karten bencht die eh nicht auf sehr hohen Kerntakt skalieren. Und Sandy kann ich mit Dice auch besser ausfahren.

Jetzt die Frage:
Gibt es irgendwelche Steppings/Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen 2600k und 2700k? Also ist der 2700k im Durchschnitt besser übertaktbar etc.?
Ich hab vor einfach einen zu kaufen und das beste zu hoffen, aber da aktuell beide relativ billig sind, würd ich gern meine Chancen maximieren nen guten zu erwischen 

Gruß
Frink


----------



## crazzzy85 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich meine mit den 2700K wirst wohl mehr Glück haben. Habe ich zumindest das gefühl, da gab es mehrere starke als mit dem 2600K


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, die Intuition hatte ich auch. Danke.

Dann wirds wohl nen 2700k. Wenn ich meinen 3770k aus der RMA wiederkrieg hab ich dann ja nen schönen 3D Untersatz für jedes Klima


----------



## Ü50 (23. Mai 2012)

Dafür sterben die 2700K glaube ich schneller. 
Meine drei 2600K leben noch alle. Stefan deiner lebt immer noch bei 5674Ghz 1616 V
Mein 2700K war nach zwei Wochen TOT.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Mai 2012)

Ich zitier mich mal selber, da drüben ist's einsam.

```
Ich bins mal wieder, mein Wiedereinstieg in 3D ist ein wenig holprig.
Folgendes Problem... mit demselben System mit dem ich in 01, 03, 05 und Aqua halbwegs vorne mit dabei bin .....

[hwbot=2285895]submission[/hwbot]
liege ich im 06 an letzter Stelle.
Der CPU Score ist mit 3732 Normal und liegt im Bereich der ersten Plätze, was enorm abfällt ist der SM2.0 und der HDR Score.
Von daher hab ich mal die Karte in Verdacht.
Verschiedene Treiber hab ich schon durch, das bringt nur Veränderungen auf den letzten beiden Stellen.
Probeweise nochmal nen anderen Bench laufen lassen, da kommen wieder entsprechende resultate.

Irgendwer ne Idee?

Edit:
Ich hab gerade nochmal 2GB anstatt der 512MB reingesteckt weil ich die noch in Verdacht hatte - keine Änderung.
Taktraten der Karte auf default - außer noch weniger Punkten auch nix.
```

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hab ich in dieser Form auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## crazzzy85 (23. Mai 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür sterben die 2700K glaube ich schneller.
> Meine drei 2600K leben noch alle. Stefan deiner lebt immer noch bei 5674Ghz 1616 V
> Mein 2700K war nach zwei Wochen TOT.



Sehr gut Georg  ich finde die 2700k heizen auch mehr, als die 2600k. Nur sind die guten 2600k sehr selten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Mai 2012)

Dafür gibts schön viele HW-Punkte beim 2600K verglichen mit dem 2700, die globals halten ja eh nicht lange.


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetzt einfach nen 2700k bestellt und hoffe das beste. So einfach ist das 

und @Apfelkuchen
2D kann ich mir eh abschminken, dafür sind meine Rams zu schlecht.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selber, da drüben ist's einsam.
> 
> ```
> Ich bins mal wieder, mein Wiedereinstieg in 3D ist ein wenig holprig.
> ...


 
Hi, hast du mal den Treiber  81.98 versucht 

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab alle bis Platz 5 durchprobiert, der war nicht dabei.
Das könnte glaube ich aber auch nicht einen Punkteverlust von über 50% verursachen, oder?


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Mai 2012)

Taktraten werden aber alle korrekt übernommen? Alles mal auf nem anderen OS getestet? Verhält sich das mit anderen Karten genauso? Hast du die ganzen Treibereinstellungen (auch sowas wie Texturdetails, Mipmap, LOD etc.) auf Standard?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

Anderes OS nicht, allerdings sollte ein orginales XP SP2 nicht das schlechteste sein.
Und mit demselben OS laufen alle anderen benches durch.
Taktraten werden laut GPU-Z übernommen, die Benches reagieren auch drauf.
Treibereinstellungen hab ich per Riva auf das gängige und auf Standard gestellt.
Treiber hab ich wie gesagt auch schon zig durch.
Andere AGP DX9 Karten hab ich nicht da, kann ich also leider nix zu sagen.
Schon kurios.
Gibt es den irgendwas was ich noch instllieren müsste was die Performence so einbremst?
Wäre mir allerdings nicht bewusst.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2012)

HI, ich hab noch mal in meinen Datenbank geschaut @ 6800u AGP / der 81.98 war der schnellste 
verwendet hatte ich einen E5400 (13,5 Multi) (200 zu 266 FSB Mod/Vcore  Pin Mod) aber ein Intel Board mit i865 Chip 

was noch sein könnte, den 2006 als 2005 laufen lassen, Treiber alles auf Leistung.

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Mühe, ich glaub dir das das der schnellste Treiber ist.
Leider ist das nicht die Lösung denn damit wirds auch nicht schneller.

Edit:
06 auf 05 laufen lassen heißt? ....... nur die Exe umbenennen?
Wenn ja bringt das auch nichts.

Also im Detail.
E5700 auf 4,2 Ghz
6600GT AGP auf 600/588
Speicher 1:1 auf 3-3-3-5 1T

Gesamtscore :1088
SM2: 489
SM3: 264
CPU: 3755

GT1: 6,277 fps
GT2: 1.877
HDR1: 1.705
HDR2: 1.885
CPU1: 1.194
CPU2: 1,889

Ich werd wohl, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es primär daran liegt, das BS neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Matti OC (24. Mai 2012)

HI, SM2 und SM3 sollte im gleichen Level sein, ich denke mal deine Karte wird zu warm, geht dann in Low 3D.
Du könntest im Treiber den Optimale Taktrate ermitteln, oder mit ATI Tool Low 3D hoch Takten.

lg Matti


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

Hab ich auch im Hintergrund aufzeichnen lassen, die Karte wird nicht wärmer als 60°C.
Das ganze ist im offenen Aufbau, der Kühler ist neu aufgesetzt und bekommt von vorne und hinten jeweils von einem 120er Zusätzliche Luft.

Ich fahr jetzt erstmal an die See und nach Pfingsten sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Matti OC (25. Mai 2012)

Hi, 1000 in etwa wäre so im Level einer 6600 GT mit DDR Speicher,
nicht DDR3  ,@ Bwanasoft, 

Bwanasoft`s 3DMark06 score: 1092 marks with a GeForce 6600 DDR AGP 


lg


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Mai 2012)

Ivy-Bridge-Bencher aufgepasst:
The case of the Lock-16X - What The F? - hwbot.org


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2012)

......ich verstehe mal wieder nur die Hälfte dank meiner perfekten Englischkenntnisse 

Also ...

Die boards hängen beim 16er multi nach längeren OC aber auf stock funzen sie noch ?

und nach einer nacht ohne betrieb funzen sie wieder ...habe ich das richtig kapiert ?


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Mai 2012)

Anscheinend sind die Boards bei 6,7 Ghz im SuperPI32M (bei einem auch bei 5,8 im 3D) gecrasht und erlauben jetzt keinen anderen Multi mehr als 16x. Bei einem Board lief es nach einer Nacht zum trocknen wieder, bei den anderen bleibt es so. Trotz CMOS-Reset und Biosflash. Ohne Overclocking laufen die Boards normal.

Problem ist mit diversen Gigabyte-Boards aber auch wohl schon mit einem Maximus V Gene aufgetreten. Also nicht Markenspezifisch.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt ....genau die zwei habe ich ja


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Mai 2012)

Keine Panik, bei MSI gibts das Problem offenbar auch, also brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen...


----------



## Ü50 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich benche nicht mit einem 16 Multi, deshalb wird mir das nicht Passieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Mai 2012)

@Ü50

Anscheinend musst du das nicht. Was Massman beschrieben hat, ist ein harter Absturz weit über 6,5 Ghz unter Last und danach konnte er nurnoch 16x fahren. Ob du damit benchst oder nicht, hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Mai 2012)

Das Problem war etwas anders 

Die Leute haben gebencht, und danach ging nur noch der 16er, kein anderer (wie oben schon steht).

EDIT: Ich werd zu langsam


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2012)

ich gebs auf .....ich bin einfach zu langsam


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Mai 2012)

Tagelang nix los hier, aber hauptsache einer versteht mal was falsch, dann stürzen sie sich drauf


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

Mein 3770K ist gerade gestorben  Versteh absolut nicht warum. Wollte vortesten unter Luft und war bei 4,2 GHz bei 1,2 Volt. Wollte dann mit dem GTL auf 1,4 Volt bei 4,8 GHz stellen. Ist gefreezt und jetzt ist die CPU tot...


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2012)

Der geköpfte ?


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

Ja... Wollte gerade noch was probieren mit meiner ASUS Mars. Lief paar mal durch den 06er. Dann im idle im windows plötzlich freez und tot? Kanns mir echt nicht erklären.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2012)

keine gute nachricht 

Am köpfen kann es doch nicht gelegen haben .
Wieviele stunden ist der ca insgesamt gelaufen @OC ?


----------



## Jazzman (26. Mai 2012)

Hat Hwbot wieder Server Probleme? Ich will gerade einen Score für die Competition hochladen, kriege aber immer nur eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> keine gute nachricht
> 
> Am köpfen kann es doch nicht gelegen haben .
> Wieviele stunden ist der ca insgesamt gelaufen @OC ?


 
Ne auf keinen Fall. War ja nicht mal unter Last. Vielleicht so 25-30 Stunden.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2012)

Hmm 

Mal schauen ob noch mehr in nächster zeit ausfallen.
Oder ob du einfach pech hattest.

Mehr wie 1,9v hatte der doch nie gesehen oder ? (Boardbedingt )


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Mai 2012)

Autsch... bitter... wenn du jetzt mit dem Köpfen noch ein-zwei Wochen gewartet hättest... ich glaub so tauschen die den nicht mehr um 
Aber kannst ja mal bei Sao nachfragen, ob er dir ein paar neue zukommen lassen kann^^ Wenns ES sind.. gehst halt auch Pro OC, was solls.^^

// Vielleicht ein Fehler im Tweak Launcher? Würd da 100%ig nochmal nachhaken, nicht dass die am Ende nen Bug im Programmcode haben, der solche Fehler verursachen kann.


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch so noch zwei ES hier liegen aber ich geh auf keinen fall in die Pro-OC


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mein 3770K ist gerade gestorben


 
What the **** 
Die gute Perle hats hintersich, dass ist ja blöde. Damit hattest du doch so hammer Scores.
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass dein nächster noch ein Stück besser rennt 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

Ich werde so lange kaufen bis ich eine bessere finde. So schlecht stehen die Chancen dafür eigentlich gar nicht. Ist zumindest besser als bei Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Mai 2012)

Köpfst du die dann wieder oder war das ne einmalige Aktion?


----------



## der8auer (26. Mai 2012)

Ja werde ich wieder machen. Die CPU ist zu 100% nicht daran gestorben. Ich habe weder eine hohe Spannung noch große Last verwendet. Das Köpfen schließe ich also aus.

Natürlich nur wenn es eine gute CPU ist. Ansonsten wird die verkauft und ich probier es wieder


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2012)

Der Deckel bei mir kommt runter soviel ist mal sicher ....ich glaube auch nicht das das der Grund war.

Aber ich werde sie vor dem nächsten mal mit Ln2 nicht unnötig belasten.
1x sollte sie mindestens noch halten


----------



## Turrican (26. Mai 2012)

mein beileid zur toten cpu roman.


----------



## sn@ke (27. Mai 2012)

Sind die 3770K den so anfällig?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2012)

Das wird sich erst herausstellen müssen 

So lange gibt es die ja noch nicht um wirklich Erfahrung damit zu haben 
Aber nach Roman's ausfall (Die CPU natürlich )werde ich meinen erstmal nicht unnötig stressen.


----------



## Matti OC (27. Mai 2012)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Sind die 3770K den so anfällig?



HI, ich denke nicht, ich hab meinen Tage lang gestresst, die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich kann meinen nicht stressen der macht unter LN2 nur 6,1Ghz.


----------



## crazzzy85 (28. Mai 2012)

So heute mal wieder bissle mit Roman gebencht und das kam dabei raus 

[hwbot=2287113]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2287114]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Mai 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr alle eure exzessiven Hardware-Shoppingtouren finanziert... Schon wenn wenn ich sowas höre wie "ich kaufen so lange, bis ich was gescheites erwische", dann denke ich mir WTH. 

Mein Beileid Roman, auf den nächsten Kopf


----------



## blackbolt (28. Mai 2012)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ksin's                      CPU Frequency score                                   - Overclockers League             *

                                                                8805 mhz                                                                                        with                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       FX-8150                                                                                                                                                                            at 8805MHz


das ist doch krank


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Mai 2012)

wahnsinns CPU Takt. das geilste ist, er hat dabei auch noch DDR3 mit 1400MHZ CL9 am laufen^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2012)

Und das mit Boxed-Kühler!


----------



## sn@ke (28. Mai 2012)

Wie hoch gehen eure 3770K unter Wasser?
Meiner macht gerade mal 5150 MHz mit bei 3DMark


----------



## blackbolt (28. Mai 2012)

so die eos ist leider vorbei dann muss man halt wieder zum alttag zurück kehren
auf graka benchen habe ich keine lust mehr,weshalb ich auch nach über 5 monaten meine kokü wieder angeschmissen habe
[hwbot=2287228]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287225]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287234]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287233]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287232]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287231]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287230]submission[/hwbot]
 [hwbot=2287226]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287227]submission[/hwbot]
für den anfang mal nicht schlecht
mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage zu den Betriebsystemen, wprime läuft ja unter Vista am besten.
Welches soll ich da nehmen oder is des egal?
Ich kann mir Business und Enterprise besorgen, 32 und 64 bit.

Für alles andere is ja XP am besten, da hab ich das von Vaykir auf der Festplatte.
Und kann man, wenn man das XP mit nem Multicore installiert hat, auch noch ohne leistungseinbusen Singlecores benchen oder gilt das nur andersrum?


----------



## blackbolt (29. Mai 2012)

*so habe die letzten 2 tage 26 goldmedallien geholt und etwa 230~TPP*

die CPU hier war wieder mal zucker 116% OC

[hwbot=2287622]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287629]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287624]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287623]submission[/hwbot]

die anderen ergebnisse waren natürlich auch top aber ich will ja hier auch nicht alles zukleistern

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2012)

Ich seh nix ....außer viel weiß


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2012)

Scheint an dir zu liegen True, zumindest bei mir gehts einwandfrei... übrigens, das 8,8GHz-Resultat wurde wieder gelöscht. Darüber hinaus gabs auch noch welche mit 9144MHz, aber irgendwas schien mit CPU-Z da wohl nicht zu stimmen, deswegen häufen sich jetzt gerade die Meinungen, dass ich da jemand nen Auslesefehler zunutze gemacht hat. -> AMDs


@Schelmiii: Ich benutz für wPrime auch XP... ich hab damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Multicore und Singlecore erfordern eigentlich keine weitere Optimierung (außer vielleicht Threads/Kerne deaktivieren im BIOS), aber beeinflussen die Wahl und/oder Konfiguration des Betriebssystems meinen Erfahrungen nach niht.


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2012)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Wie hoch gehen eure 3770K unter Wasser?
> Meiner macht gerade mal 5150 MHz mit bei 3DMark


 
genau gleich  

unter Kokü 2 Kerne 5,4 -5,5

Kaskade alle Kerne +HT 5,99 , 3 D in etwa 5,8 

lg Matti


----------



## sn@ke (30. Mai 2012)

Okay danke, mit welchen Multi bootet deiner noch ins Windows?


----------



## blackbolt (30. Mai 2012)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt *

                                                                                                You gained a new achievement: Collect 500 cups and medals                    


                           		        2 minutes ago 		        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 like                                      -                     comment


----------



## blackbolt (30. Mai 2012)

meine ganzen hardware points sind weg habe vorhin recalculate danach waren sie weg bis auf die points die ich in der overclocking leage habe??????
TPP sind noch da????

1.                                                                   4.139,60pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                Blackbolt                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   4.084,70                                                                   549,00 (                                                                                                                 müssten eigentlich über 3600 Points sein)
2.                                                                   3.483,63pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                der8auer                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   3.275,20                                                                   2.084,30                                                                                                                  
3.                                                                   3.260,58pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                Lippokratis                                                                   Xtreme OC                                                                   3.066,30                                                                   1.942,80

mfg


----------



## DopeLex (30. Mai 2012)

Ist seit gestern Nachmittag so. Hab ich schon gemeldet im Forum, dass da irgendwas nicht hinhaut. Ist auch nicht das Einzige - scheint die engine gerade wieder verbuggt zu sein. 

Team Beitrag setzt sich aktuell aus TPP und LeaguePoints/10 statt UP/10 zusammen.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich was die da immer machen. Wird da nicht offline getestet?


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Mai 2012)

Hab mal meine 7800GT auf meinem neuen 2700k durchgetestet. Laufen beide ganz anständig, ich denke mal da lohnt sich Dice.
Kleinvieh macht schließlich auch Mist.
[hwbot=2287771]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287773]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287775]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2287777]submission[/hwbot]

Übrigends Dank an Ü50, seine Scores mit der Karte haben mich zu stundenlanger Arbeit motiviert


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2012)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Okay danke, mit welchen Multi bootet deiner noch ins Windows?



Hi, unter Kaskade oder Kokü max Max Boot Multi nur 55 (muss ein Bios Problem sein) , bei 100 BCLK kommen immer an Fehlercods´ ab 104 BCLK hören diese auf. ( Mainboard Hersteller hat sich mein Problem angenommen: _Werde es einmal den Kollegen der BISO Abteilung weiterleiten, mit der Bitte um Prüfung und/oder neues spezial BIOS J_

schau wir man ob es dann, besser geht 

lg Matti


----------



## sn@ke (31. Mai 2012)

Unter Kokü bootet er bis zum Win Logo mit 60, mal sehn was unter LN2 geht


----------



## blackbolt (31. Mai 2012)

so 2 dicke Meilen Steine sind geschafft 
1.*Top 20 Hardware Master*
2.über *2000 2D Points* haben ausser mir nur 10 andere im Bot

*Hardware Masters League*

*20.                 3673 pts                 2039 pts                 1634 pts                                                               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware

*PS:ich habe unser PC Games Hardware Team weit über die 38000 Points gebombt(*Total points:*                 38.374,23                 (PP + UP/10))             
es waren nicht weniger als 63 Benchs in drei Tagen davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x51


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x1Medallien


----------



## Matti OC (31. Mai 2012)

sn@ke schrieb:


> Unter Kokü bootet er bis zum Win Logo mit 60, mal sehn was unter LN2 geht



Naja, ich denke mal du hast ein besseres Mainboard.

oh sn@ke LN2, dann gibt es ja Fette Punkte 

lg Matti


----------



## sn@ke (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir lief noch nie was unter LN2, nur immer wieder Hardwareschrott 

Aber mal Schluß mit off topic und zurück zum Thema 

Gruß Sn@ke


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Anderes OS nicht, allerdings sollte ein orginales XP SP2 nicht das schlechteste sein.
> Und mit demselben OS laufen alle anderen benches durch.
> Taktraten werden laut GPU-Z übernommen, die Benches reagieren auch drauf.
> Treibereinstellungen hab ich per Riva auf das gängige und auf Standard gestellt.
> ...



Grzbrmbrmmmm
Das Sch...-Teil regt mich auf.
Schlechtes Ergebniss ist ja OK, aber schlechtes Ergebniss und ich weiß nicht warum, das fuchst mich.

Bs (XP-SP3) neu Installiert - nix
Taktraten geflashed -nix
P-States über Bios rausgenommen - nix.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juni 2012)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten, heut is mein Asus Commando gekommen udn ich habs wohl gleich zerschossen -_-
Ich hab die Backplate vom Wasserkühler falschrum eingebaut, so dass 2 Kontakte ne Brücke gebildet haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Anschalten hört man ein Klicken im Netzteil, das wars.
Sämtliche Komponenten ausgetauscht hat auch nix gebracht.
Gibts da noch ne Chance, was zu retten oder wars das?


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2012)

Sowas ist leider immer bitter... Was ähnliches ist mir mal mit nem DFI Board passiert. Guck erstmal, ob sonst noch was kaputt ist (z.B. durchgeschmorte Leiterbahnen, komischer Geruch usw.), und wenn nicht, besteht eine Chance, dass du einfach die Spulen auswechseln kannst und gut.


Soo, ich hab mir für meine Kokü in der Zwischenzeit mal ne Graka-Halterung gebastelt. Nur M2,5x30er Schrauben fehlten, daher blieb nur der Griff zu den Schraubzwingen, wobei die Montage damit so gut geklappt hat, dass ich das selbst mit Schrauben und Federn nicht besser hingekriegt hätte.  Zum "Üben" hab ich mir meine alte GTS 320 A2 vorgenommen (ziemliche Gurke, macht unter Luft mit Mods nur so 648-675). Deswegen gut, weil die ruhig hätte hopps gehen können, und weil da so ein richtig schön fetter Heatspreader draufsitzt. 
Naja, ich sag mal so... Ging dann doch besser, als ich erwartet hätte, wie die auf Kälte skalieren ist einfach der Hammer  Ergebnisse (sogar 2x Teamhighscore getoppt):

AM3 - #23
3DMark01 - #24
3DMark03 - #25
3DMark05 - #18
3DMark06 - #14

Würds ja gern einbinden aber der Bot spinnt mal wieder rum. Nicht mal die Links funktionieren (pagetitle.submission lässt grüßen).
Poste grad vom frisch aufgesetzten Win8, damit werd ich jetzt noch den Vantage und Heaven DX9 machen.

PS: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Juni 2012)

Wow, nicht übel.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juni 2012)

@ Schelmiii

Upps 
Blöd gelaufen 

Hast du den jetzt noch ein Board für die kommende Session ?


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja eh keinen Pot, ich bench wieder zusammen mit Green_Nerd.
Aber vllt hab ich ja ein neues Commando bis dahin, wenn nicht können wir halt keine Celerons benchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2012)

Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass die Dinger nur aufm Commando laufen. Ich hab unter Kokü nen C356 auf meinem Rampage Formula zum Laufen bekommen, obwohl das ne 533MHz FSB CPU ist und das RF erst ab 800MHz unterstützt. Hab ihn auf 5880MHz bekommen, nicht schlecht dafür, dass er offiziell gar nicht läuft.^^ CPU ist mittlerweile geköpft, falls ihr jetzt doch noch nen Commando organisiert kriegt, würd ich euch den eigentlich ganz gern mal schicken  Hier kommt man ja so verdammt schlecht an LN2 ran. Konzentriert ihr euch jetzt weiter auf die Cedar Mills? Reichen die 8,05GHz nicht?


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Juni 2012)

Wir wollen jetzt mal so grob alle 775 CPUs durch machen, da habe ich zumindest mal vorallem die CPUs gekauft, die viele Punkte bringen.
Und dann halt aus Spaß noch die Cedar Mills, deswegen is der Verlust vom Commando nicht so tragisch.
Über kurz oder lang hol ich mir aber ein Board, auf dem die 533MHz Teile anständig laufen und man da nicht hoffen muss, dass es geht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2012)

So, ich vergnüge mich gerade mit folgendem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang habe ich einen Screen vom 03 Nature. Damit läuft er wunderbar durch, bei 100MHz weniger gibts im 3ten Test aber schon nen Absturz. Habs Netzteil im Verdacht... Oder was könnte das sonst noch sein? Hab das Problem auch nur im 03. Unter Luft schmiert er da schon beim geflashten Takt von 950/1100 ab (was aber 24/7 stabil ist). Immer zur Mitte des dritten Tests, alles andere läuft wunderbar. Mit weniger Takt gehts dann allerdings durch.


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2012)

Welche Wärmeleitpaste hast du verwendet?


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2012)

Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Ceramique QC-WLP-CQ-08 ca. 5 W/mK -150 - +150 °C Inhalt 22 g im Conrad Online Shop | 180983

Die sollte aber nicht das Problem sein, der 03er lief nicht mal unter Luft mit 950/1100 durch, da war noch die Original Nvidia WLP drauf. Ich werd mir glaub ich gleich einfach mal das andere NT krallen. Vor allen Dingen ist das komisch, weil andere Benchmarks wie Vantage, 11er, 06 etc. anstandslos mit den hohen Taktraten durchlaufen.

Edit: Das lag am Ram-Takt. Die Karte läuft seit nem Jahr ohne jede Probleme tagelang im Dauerbetrieb unter Volllast mit den Taktraten, aber neeeeein, im 03er muss sie zicken


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir damals auch Arctic Ceramique extre für Subzero geholt, hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Ziemlich bescheiden zu verarbeiten, soll nach damaligem Tenor aber das beste dafür sein

Ich muß nochmal bezuglich des 06er nerven
Ich hab die 6600GT jetzt mal unter Vista durch den 06er gejagt.
Mit knapp über 1900 Punkten nicht top aber wesentlich besser als unter XP.
Ich hab mir mal meine bisherigen 06 angeschaut, sind ja nicht so viele.
Und siehe da, die sind irgendwie alle nicht so berauschend.
Das bringt mich wieder zu der Frage ob ich bei XP für den 06er nicht irgendwas zwingend mitinstallieren muß was bei Vista scchon
standardmäßig mit drauf ist.
Den bei Aqua, 01, 03 und 05 reicht der Grakatreiber unter XP SP3 vollkommen aus um der Hardware entsprechend Punkte zu bekommen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist dann im nächsten Test doch wieder abgestürzt, mit meinem 700W Seasonic gehts bis jetzt (1100/1100@1,163V). Das 1000W BeQuiet scheint irgendwo ne Macke zu haben. Aber naja, immerhin, dafür dass es letzte Woche Funken geschlagen hat funktionierts noch ganz gut 

@Schnitzel: Generell eigentlich nicht... Vielleicht liegts am OpenCL? Da mal unter XP die neueste Version versucht?


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2012)

Open CL ist von 09, der 3Dmark von 06 - für mein Verständnis kann das also nix miteinander zu tun haben.
Nixdestotrotz kann das nach der Beschreibung aus Wiki was damit zu tun haben, ich werd das also mal ausprobieren.



> OpenCL kann direkt auf Objekte von OpenGL oder DirectX (nur unter Windows) zugreifen, etwa auf Texturen. Somit kann OpenCL genutzt werden, um beispielsweise Texturen zu ändern, ohne die Daten extra umkopieren zu müssen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2012)

Open CL ist aber in der Installation vom 06er mit integriert... Naja,  ich weiß nur, dass das bei mir schon diverse Male Probleme verursacht  hat, auch wenn zu niedriger Score eher untypisch ist. Aber was  solls, kann ja nicht schaden das mal zu checken.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2012)

Echt? Find ich aufgrund des Erscheinungstermin erst recht komisch.
Aber ich werd's ausprobieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2012)

Kannst du mir auch sagen was ich da installieren muß.
Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Durchblick.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2012)

Tut mir Leid, hab mich vertan, ich meinte Open*AL*.* * Da würd ich einfach mal die DLL ersetzen. OpenCL betrifft wohl nur ATI-Karten. Und OpenGL gibts ja auch noch... 

PS: Im 03er mit der GTX580 oben bin ich übrigens knapp über 150k gekommen, krieg den Score aber grad nicht von der SSD runter (bootet nicht wenn ich die anschließ).


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

Jungs findet einer diese Karte im Bot bzw weiß noch wie das geht mit dem Ticket ziehen ( ist schon lang her wo ich das das letzte mal machen mußte )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achtung ...DDR3 (6670er)


----------



## darkniz (7. Juni 2012)

Hier kannst du ein neues Ticket ziehen.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

das habe ich schon gefunden ....nur blick ich nicht wie ich den screen von GPU-z da hochlade


----------



## darkniz (7. Juni 2012)

Du kannst einfach den Link der GPU-Z Validation angeben.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

danke 

Aber wo du schon mal on bist ......von dir sind massig Ergebnisse geblockt da wohl dabei ein Pic fehlt 

sowas zb.....klick 

Wahrscheinlich alle alten ....magst nicht eine Klasse aufsteigen so das die wieder bepunktet werden (OC Liga ist ohne Pic Pflicht)


----------



## darkniz (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, muss ich mir das mal genauer anschauen. Entweder ich wechsel die Liga oder ich füge die entsprechenden Bilder ein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Hm bei mir sind ebenfalls die Ergebnisse im 3D06 grauenhaft schlecht.

Ich weiß, ich hab nur einen AMD, aber selbst Leute mit geringeren Taktraten auf der Karte und weniger Physikpunkten bekommen weitaus mehr Punkt als ich 

Klick   -  Mein Ergebnis
Klick   -  Das von einem aus dem bot, mit ähnlichen aber geringeren Taktraten auf der Graka und 500 Physikpunkten weniger

Und der verwendet auch noch Win7, was ja in der Regel auch noch mal schlechtere Ergebnisse bringt.
Auch am Treiber kann das doch kaum liegen, das sind immerhin knapp 4K Punkte 

Bei mir wars auch unter anderen OS nicht besser, dann kanns doch eigentlich auch nicht an der dll liegen, oder?


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Juni 2012)

Hier mal noch was von mir 

[hwbot=2290213]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

Welches ist jetzt besser ? 

das asus oder das Giga ?


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Juni 2012)

naja also das asus läuft stabiler, aber das ud3h hab ich im 3d noch nicht richtig getestet muss ich noch machen. Aber was auf jedenfall ein großer Vorteil beim Asus ist, kein CBB ich konnte immer mit vollem Pot starten. Was beim UD3H nicht ging


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

richtig ...ich habe auch öfter warten müssen 

hmm vllt teste ich das asus auch nächstes WE


----------



## crazzzy85 (7. Juni 2012)

das einzige was beim asus ist, wenn nur ein kern aktiviert ist, dann konnte ich die AISuite nicht öffnen kein plan warum


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Juni 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hm bei mir sind ebenfalls die Ergebnisse im 3D06 grauenhaft schlecht.


Also ich konnte mein Probblem nicht lösen, weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wos dran liegen könnte.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hm bei mir sind ebenfalls die Ergebnisse im 3D06 grauenhaft schlecht.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich hab nur einen AMD, aber selbst Leute mit geringeren Taktraten auf der Karte und weniger Physikpunkten bekommen weitaus mehr Punkt als ich
> 
> ...


 Die CPU ist im 06er doppelt wichtig, und zwar scheinen die AMDs im CPU Test gar nicht sooo schlecht abzuschneiden. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die GPU in den Grafiktests von der CPU gebremst wird, weil die Performance dort offenbar deutlich schlechter ist.
Ganz anschaulich sehen kann man das z.B. auch daran, dass die Ivy Bridges momentan bei ca. 6,5GHz durch den 06er gebencht werden, und zwar ohne HT. Die CPU Score liegt dann "nur" bei 11300-11600, was man auch mit ner Sandy hinkriegt. Allerdings ist das Gesamtergebnis trotzdem deutlich höher, weil der höhere Takt (ohne HT) den GPU Test stark beschleunigt. Ich würde mich jetzt glatt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, dass in den Grafiktests nur 4 CPU-Kerne genutzt werden.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Hm das ist interessant...danke dafür.

Das heißt also, ein schnellerer Vierkerner, der geringere Punkte für Physik bekommt, kann die GPU trotzdem stärker "anschieben" im 3D06, als ein langsamerer Sechskerner, der mehr Punkte bekommt?
Wird wohl doch mal Zeit, dass ich mich näher mit meinem i5 750 beschäftige


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2012)

@Mario: 

PS: Bin grad mal meinen DDR2 Ram Benchen gegangen (OCZ Reaper 1200MHz). Vali liegt noch auf der anderen Platte, ich sag nur: 670MHz@CL5-5-5-15@2,24V.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juni 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: Bin grad mal meinen DDR2 Ram Benchen gegangen (OCZ Reaper 1200MHz). Vali liegt noch auf der anderen Platte, ich sag nur: 670MHz@CL5-5-5-15@2,24V.




nice ,aber warum hast du den ucbench score mit dem 8400 nicht beim teamcup hochgeladen????

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2012)

Vali vergessen.  Kommt noch wenn man das nachträglich noch machen kann.


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juni 2012)

schauen und weinen

*150,78% OC*
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2012)

Das schaff ich nicht mal mit S775 
Aber ich war auch nicht untätig: 
http://hwbot.org/submission/2290919
pagetitle.submission


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2012)

Erste von zwei neuen CPUs getestet. Sieht gut aus 

[hwbot=2291068]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2291071]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2291072]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Juni 2012)

Der ist aber noch nicht geköpft gell 

PS: 
[hwbot=2291085]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2291086]submission[/hwbot]
Das gibt wieder gut TPP 

Edit: Warte mal, G1.Sniper?


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Juni 2012)

Wie machst du das immer mit deinen CPUs? 
Meine nächsten wirst du für mich bestellen 

Dann lass es mal weiter krachen


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Der ist aber noch nicht geköpft gell
> 
> PS:
> Das gibt wieder gut TPP
> ...



Schöne Scores 

Nein die CPU ist nicht geköpft. 

Ja das hatte ich auch noch hier liegen. Dachte ich teste mal, ob es besser läuft als das UD3H. Aber keine spürbare Verbesserung beim Benchen.




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wie machst du das immer mit deinen CPUs?
> Meine nächsten wirst du für mich bestellen
> 
> Dann lass es mal weiter krachen


 
Keine Ahnung  Scheine einfach Glück zu haben. Danke


----------



## fuzz3l (10. Juni 2012)

Maaaaaan, jetzt habe ich gedacht, ich hätte deutschen Rekord im 32m gemacht und dann kommst du mit einer CPU mit ca. 150mhz daher und zerstörst den 

Anyway nice CPUs Roman, kann man gut weiterverkaufen


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2012)

hrhr 

Meine zweite CPU ist zu 100% identisch  Macht auch 32m mit 6,64 und max Takt 6,75. Die behalt ich aber auch für den Fall, dass wieder eine stirbt.


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juni 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> Meine zweite CPU ist zu 100% identisch  Macht auch 32m mit 6,64 und max Takt 6,75. Die behalt ich aber auch für den Fall, dass wieder eine stirbt.


 
Das lassen wir jetzt mal unkommentiert


----------



## sn@ke (12. Juni 2012)

Super CPU Roman 
Wie viel Volt hast du da maximal drauf gegeben? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juni 2012)

Grad mal den zweiten OCZ Reaper 1200MHZ CL5 Riegel getestet, das müssen eigentlich D9GKX Chips sein. Der erste ging bis 709,3MHz, der zweite nun bis 714,6MHz CL6 (beides mal 2,3V).
Nebenbei habe ich mal die NB meines Rampage Formula ausgelotet, die schafft bei 1,65-1,7V so um die 645MHz FSB. Kann dann auch an der CPU liegen (E8400 E0). Wenn da nur nicht der DualChannel kaputt wäre :wallbang:

Die OCZ Platinum 1000MHz CL5 meines Bruders sind meines Wissens nach D9GKM, die packen ca. 630MHz CL5 (2,3V).


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2012)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das lassen wir jetzt mal unkommentiert








sn@ke schrieb:


> Super CPU Roman
> Wie viel Volt hast du da maximal drauf gegeben?
> 
> Gruß Stefan


 
1,9 Volt maximal wobei die CPU ab 1,87 eigentlich nicht mehr skaliert. Das bringt dann nur noch ein paar MHz für CPU-Z. 

Zum benchen sind 1,84-1,86 am besten bei den CPUs.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Juni 2012)

[hwbot=2291765]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2291763]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2291761]submission[/hwbot]

Beim 32M sind die Spitzenreiter sehr effizient; da arbeite ich noch dran.
Zu dem Thema werdet ihr übrigens in der PCGH 08/2012 einige Seiten finden - plus Video auf der DVD.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön.
Und ich bin mir sicher das 32m durch unseren pi-guru auch noch gefällt wird.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Spielzeug


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

Öhm Leute, ich hab grade mit meine 8800GTS 512 nen 3D03 Run gemacht, 2700k auf 4Ghz, Karte lief auf 860/972. Run lief ganz normal durch, es hat nen paar Sekunden gedauert bis das Ergebnisfenster aufgeploppt ist -> 66372 

Soll ich das jetzt ernsthaft hochladen oder ist das nen bekannter Bug? Hab nen Screenshot und auch das Ergebnis vorsichtshalber mal gespeichert.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2012)

Lad den screenshot mal hier hoch. Aus den Details wird man normalerweise schlauer.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2012)

wenn du uns die subtest scores sagst, kann man vlt. was zu sagen.

war auch immer ein bild zu sehen oder war vlt. der 2. oder 3. test komplett schwarz beim benchen?

edit: der chef war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

Nö, der komplette Bench lief durch wie im Bilderbuch. Hab eben mit 10Mhz mehr auffer GPU wieder nen zweifelhaften rausgekriegt, diesmal 53k.
Screenshot ist im Anhang.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juni 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Nö, der komplette Bench lief durch wie im Bilderbuch. Hab eben mit 10Mhz mehr auffer GPU wieder nen zweifelhaften rausgekriegt, diesmal 53k.
> Screenshot ist im Anhang.


 Ist sicherlich ein Bug, GT1-GT3 sind viel zu nierig.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

Jo, denk ich mir auchmal. Beim 53k Run hab ich beobachtet dass Nature und Lair 1-2mal für ein paar Sekunden gefreezt sind und auch die Ergebnisberechnung ca 5-7 Sekunden dauert. An diesen Freezes wird es wohl liegen, mhm?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig hab nimmt der 03er zumindest beim Nature einfach die Sekunden und die Frames in dem die Sequenz normal gelaufen ist.
Und da speziell beim Nature am Anfang die meisten Frames kommen fallen die Ergebnisse da oft sehr hoch aus.
Deine 786 Frames sind auf jeden Fall galaktisch.
Hab ich auch schon ein paar schöne scores mit produziert.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

Also nicht hochladen?  

Ich erinner mich an eine Aussage von irgendwem auf der EOS: Egal wies flimmert und aussieht, das Ergebnis das hinten rauskommt zählt"


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Juni 2012)

die Aussage trifft auf Ergebnisse zu wo durch massives Übertakten arge Grafikfehler entstehen, aber das Ergebnis trotzdem zu den System passt.

Lieber nicht noch laden, wird eh nur gemeldet und dann gelöscht.

Freezes bei hohen FPS könnte die Erklärung sein. Hatte ich auch mal im 01er mit einer alten Geforce3.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen definitiv sagen nein.
Das mit dem Flimmern ist schon richtig, Artefakte sind ja nix verbotenes.
Aber der Bench darf halt nicht stehen bleiben.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2012)

Alles klar hab ich mir gedacht, wär auch zu schön gewesen 
Danke!


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2012)

Hier darfst du ihn abladen .....den da gehört er hin 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/85908-black-runs.html


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juni 2012)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was mit dem blöden Bot los ist? Geht der mal bald wieder on oder müssen wir erst warten bis JP wieder aus Taiwan zurück ist? 

MFG


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2012)

Seit 5 uhr geht er wieder xD


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Juni 2012)

Naja "gehen" ist relativ.

Anstatt der Ergebnisse steht noch immer nur "notification: you submittet" an jeder Ecke, das nervt langsam tierisch.
Und von überholten Ergebnissen auf die besten der Person kann ich auch nicht springen, dann gibts ne Fehlermeldung.

Wird Zeit, dass die Jungs mal das OC vom Server nehmen


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Z Validator 3.1


Jemand ne Ahnung, was man dagegen tun kann?  Wie soll man denn so CPU-Z benchen


----------



## blackbolt (16. Juni 2012)

netter bug


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2012)

Hab noch ne 6,3GHz Vali 
Mussten dann auf Standardmulti 10 zurückgehen. CPU ist ganz okay, Vali bei 4,62GHz. Aber entweder einer der Kerne ist Mist oder die Abwärme ist einfach zu groß, jedenfalls hält die CPU den Takt unter Last nicht. UC Bench ist bei 4,25GHz abgestürzt 
Mittlerweile bin ich bei meinem Q6600. Der geht... sagen wir mal... bis jetzt... gut


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2012)

War heute mittag noch kurz bei der Freeocen Session. Die Ergebnisse sind sehr gut ausgefallen  Platz 3 global im Aquamark 2x GPU Ranking mit einer ASUS MARS (GTX 295)

[hwbot=2292698]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292703]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292705]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2012)

Hut ab Roman 

Nebenbei: Bin fertig mit Q6600 benchen. Und ich dachte, der von OCSniper wäre gut, da haben wir 4453MHz@SS Vali hinbekommen, was ja auch schon wirklich respektabel ist. Aber der ist hiergegen ein Krüppel. Hier die Scores, alle mit patrickclouds SS bei geschätzten -42°C Load am Evaporator:

[hwbot=2292720]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2292723]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2292727]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2292726]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2292729]submission[/hwbot]


wPrime 32M ist Teamrekord, und den haben einige immerhin schon mit LN2 gebencht  Das CPU subzero Achievement gabs übrigens auch.

Und für den Team Cup:

[hwbot=2292660]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (17. Juni 2012)

sehr gute cpu der takt mit nur 1,6+vcore ist nicht schlecht die musst du unbedingt unter dice oder ln2 rocken


----------



## Don_Dan (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse Masterchief79, definitiv eine CPU die du mal unter LN2 testen solltest! 

Könntest du vielleicht auch die VID und die Batchnummer deiner CPU verraten? ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

Die neuen CPU-Z Versionen scheinen ein Problem mit den QX Versionen zu haben. Hatten auf der EOS auch 10GHz mit einem QX9650 am laufen


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2012)

Mal meine Ergebnisse vom WE 

Meine 2D Marks

[hwbot=2292909]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292913]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292918]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292922]submission[/hwbot]

Und das beste da ran ....da geht noch mehr 
Hatte aber mit Wasser auf dem Board und danach folgenden 16er Bug auf dem Giga das Asus nehmen müssen was ich vorher noch nie getestet hatte 

Und nun meine besten 3d marks de Wochenendes 

[hwbot=2292928]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292937]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292941]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292946]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292955]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2292956]submission[/hwbot]
.....und dadurch habe ich mein Ziel für diese WE erreicht 

Top 100 ........in Deutschland die Nr 10 und Teamplatz 2 hinter Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



True Monkey

Und das war eine menge Arbeit , ein defektes Board und so sehe ich jetzt aus wenn ich Schlafmangel habe ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2012)

Schöne Scores Mario 
Schaut mal, was ich gerade nettes auf eBay geschossen hab: ASUS Rampage Extreme Sockel LGA775 Intel Motherboard -neu- *TOP* | eBay

Ist zwar teuer, aber dafür neu und viel billiger hab ich das hier und im Luxx auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich möchte dir die Freude jetzt nicht nehmen, aber ob der Kauf soo gut war!?

Wenn das neu ist, kann es sich eigentlich nur um die letzte Generation handeln und da waren die FSB-Werte meist bescheiden. Hat wohl irgendwelche Chips getauscht (wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne)

Für den Preis habe ich mindest 5 vergleichbare Mobos gesehen in den letzten 2 Monaten!

PS: Ich drück dir aber die Daumen, dass ich micht irre und das Mobo richtig rockt


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2012)

Naja, neu im Sinne von gekauft und nie wirklich benutzt, wenn man der  Beschreibung glauben schenken darf. Aber mir kann das schon fast egal  sein. Wenn ich irgendwas dran auszusetzen habe, hab ich nen Abnehmer  dafür. 
Ach ja, wie laufen die 200 FSB CPUs auf dem Board eigentlich? Geht das  auch akzeptabel, oder taugt das nur für E8600&Co? Hab noch nen  Haufen Prescotts 90nm. Mit meinem Rampage Formula bin ich ja zufrieden,  wären nur die beiden linken Ram-Slots nicht defekt. :/ Das hab ich auch schon bis 645 FSB bekommen@1,69V.

Ich hab immer mal auf HWLuxx geguckt und nur ein einziges gesehen, bei nem unsympathischen Verkäufer und einen ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2012)

jepp ....das ist eins der letzten gen (sieht man an den weßen clips der ram slots )

Die gen des Boards gilt idR als crap .....aber es gibt vllt ja auch ausnahmen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Juni 2012)

Wie sehen denn die Clips bei den besseren Versionen aus?
Hab bisher nur solche mit weißen gesehen, mein altes hatte die auch.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

An den Ram-Clips erkennt man das? Wie sollten die den normal ausshen?
Meine Sind auch alle  weiß, habe ich jetzt auch eins der letzten Gen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2012)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt 
// Ich gehe aber mal sehr davon aus, dass das Bild dort nicht das von mir ersteigerte Board zeigt. Das dürfte ein ganz normales Produktfoto, wahrscheinlich sogar von Asus selbst, sein.

Wegen Revision: Dort ist uns auch schon ein Unterschied aufgefallen, aber das Rampage Formula betreffend. Die Clips an den PCI-E Schnittstellen sind bei meinem Board weiß und nur aufgesteckt (ihr wisst schon, hinten am Slot, die Verriegelung, dass die Karte nicht rausrutscht). Bei meinem Kollegen sind die blau und fest an dem Slot mit dran, wie beim RE auch. Sein Board schafft mit Müh und Not 610FSB, meins 645 - Zufall?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich es jetzt richtig zusammenbekomme (zufällig habe ich mich gestern Nacht noch mit Magus "der nette Mann" darüber unterhalten) hatten die ersten alle slots komplett blau ...die zweite gen weiß/blaue slots mit schwarzen oder blauen clips (weiß ich nicht mehr genau ) und die letzte gen erkennt man seines Wissens nach an den weißen clips


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

Im Bot haben aber die besten 4 Referenztakt-Scores alle weiße-Ram-Clips 
Naja egal, hauptsache es läuft 

Soooo Fußball gucken...Schland


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2012)

upps 
Ich werf da gerade was durcheinander ....war auch gestern ziemlich spät und hatte schon zwei tage lang nicht geschlafen 

magus meinte wohl auch die Clips der PCI-e slots und nicht die des rams

das da sollten die sein die crap sind

- Bild entfernt -


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2012)

Das klingt schon besser, denn meine sind beide Blau


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2012)

Muss aber nicht unbedingt crap sein. Ich hatte insgesamt acht REs und darunter waren auch 2 "neue". Eines hat maximal 605 FSB gemacht und das andere 632 FSB. Es ist also nicht zwingend sooo schlecht wie viele sagen. Selbst mit 632 FSB kommt man weit.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2012)

Und selbst wenn nicht, es hängt ja nicht alles am FSB. Ich will denjenigen sehen, der 90nm Prescotts auf 600 FSB treibt.  Klar es ist schön, wenn das Board so viel mitmacht, aber brauchen? Naja, ich hab eine - höchstens zwei - CPUs, bei denen das unter LN2, und auch nur da, relevant werden könnte. Der erste ist ein E8400 E0, der schon 640+ gemacht hat, unter Kokü 5,6GHz Vali. Da würd ich das brauchen. 
Die zweite ist besagter Q6600, da hatte ich unter Kokü jetzt knapp 530 FSB bei vollem Multi. Der WR liegt bei 570FSB (5133MHz)@LN2, also da müsste das Board schon verdammt schlecht sein. 

@Roman: Acht???


----------



## Turrican (17. Juni 2012)

meines habe ich zwar noch nie richtig ausgemaxt aber über 670mhz fsb waren drinnen obwohl es "crap" sein soll. 

@masterchief

mit p4 cpus wirst am rampage extreme nicht so deine freude haben, da die cpus offiziell nicht mehr vom board unterstützt werden und oft probleme haben zu booten. bei den 133mhz fsb celerons ist das noch schlimmer.
wenn schon ddr3 und asus würde ich eher das p5e3 premium dafür nehmen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt haut nicht so auf meinen Spruch mit Crap rum .....das ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen sondern der Spruch den Magus gemacht hat und ich dachte wenn das einer weiß dann er bei der menge an RE die er geschrottet hat


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juni 2012)

Naja doch, die ganzen Pentium 4's werden noch unterstützt: ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Rampage Extreme
Also quasi alle 775er CPUs von 200 bis 400MHz FSB. Im Zweifelsfall kann ich ja auch mein Rampage Formula weiter dafür verwenden, nur dass da eben kein DualChannel drauf läuft.

PS: Da bin ich jetzt ja echt mal gespannt, was ich da bekomme. Kann ja von 590 bis 700 FSB alles dabei sein


----------



## blackbolt (18. Juni 2012)

*Hilfe,Hilfe*

wie kann man bei einem amd 790fx und 890fx chipsatz den die ramtimmings in windows einstellen???

memteakit oder memset oder welches programm????


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Juni 2012)

CPU-Tweaker geht bei mir auf einem 890GX, sollte also gehen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2012)

Entscheidend ist nicht der Chipsatz, sondern der IMC. Bei einer Zambezi-CPU wird der CPU-Tweaker nicht funktionieren, bei Deneb/Thuban sollte es keine Probleme geben.

@blackbolt: Falls CPU-Tweaker streikt, dann probiere AMD Overdrive.

@True Monkey: Ich habe das Bild entfernt, da es von einer andere Website stammt. VR-Zone schätze ich zwar als unkritisch sein, aber sicher ist sicher. --> Bilder anderer Urheber bitte nur verlinken (Ich weiß, dass es pingeligt ist, aber andere sind erst recht pingelig und klopfen uns als Forenbetreiber juristisch auf die Finger, wenn das Material auf unserem Server liegt.)


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2012)

@ stephan 

Upps hatte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet ....war das erstbeste was ich bekommen habe zu dem Board.

Passiert mir nicht nocheinmal


----------



## Schelmiii (19. Juni 2012)

So, ich war ja auch auf der Freeocen Benchsession und hab da meine 775 CPUs gebencht.
Leider hatte ich nicht so viel Auswahl aufgrund von Geld und Zeitmangel, aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt.
Ergebnis von 33h Benchen am Stück ca. 120 Hardwarepoints.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich wieder viel Erfahrung gesammelt und viele nette Leute getroffen.
Ich werd definitiv weiter an dem Hobby bleiben, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht 

Ich hab übrigends noch die Dicereste mitgenommen und daheim weitergebencht.
Mit den maximal 5 Kilo hab ich noch 37 Punkte machen können ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juni 2012)

Warhaft würdig in unserm bekloppten Kreis mitzuwirken.
Nach 33Stunden (ohne Schlaf?) Dice mitzunehmen um zu hause weiter zu machen ist schon aller Ehren Wert.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2012)

Rechts neben von ihm saß einer der war genauso bekloppt 
Man könnte auch sagen in dieser kategorie habe wir Freeocen ganz klar geschlagen


----------



## Moose83 (19. Juni 2012)

War auf jeden Fall ne geile Session mit euch, hoffe ihr kommt nächstes mal wieder


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2012)

GZ, Stefan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Juni 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> GZ, Stefan



Danke  durch dich hab ich es erst gesehen


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es garnicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Juni 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es garnicht



http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49823

Hier ne kleine Hilfe


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2012)

....ich habe gerade einen nvidia GT 630 da und die ist noch nicht im Bot.

Kein vergleich zu anderen


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch Stefan


----------



## blackbolt (21. Juni 2012)

NiceGlückwunsch Stefan


----------



## blackbolt (21. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist nicht der Chipsatz, sondern der IMC. Bei einer Zambezi-CPU wird der CPU-Tweaker nicht funktionieren, bei Deneb/Thuban sollte es keine Probleme geben.
> 
> @blackbolt: Falls CPU-Tweaker streikt, dann probiere AMD Overdrive.
> [/SIZE]


danke stephan
cpu tweaker hat auf dem crosshair(Thuban)gefuntzt

so jetzt nee frage
 wie(mit welchem programm) komme ich beim AMD Sempron 64 LE-1150  auf einem MSI K9A2 Platinum in windows an den *Bus speed und an die Ramtimmings???*


----------



## Turrican (21. Juni 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....ich habe gerade einen nvidia GT 630 da und die ist noch nicht im Bot.
> 
> Kein vergleich zu anderen


 poste einfach mal nen gpu-z screenshot, dann füge ich das in die datenbank ein.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2012)

Mach ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## Turrican (22. Juni 2012)

hab sie hinzugefügt. 
GeForce GT 630 overclocking


----------



## Lippokratis (24. Juni 2012)

nur als kleine Erinnerung

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...up-ehemals-hwbot-monats-challenge-thread.html

am 30.6.2012 geht die erste Stage vom Team Cup zu Ende. Jeder der noch AMD Prozessoren hat und diese gerne durch den SuperPi 32M jagen möchte, sollte dies noch bis zum 30.6.2012 tun


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, bin dabei - und guter Dinge das ich mir nach dem derzeitigen Stand auch noch den ersten Platz bei den K7 kaschen kann.


----------



## blackbolt (27. Juni 2012)

was ist besser(schneller)zum spielen z.b. von Battlefield Bad Company ein *Athlon X2 250(3GHz) oder ein Phenom x4 9850BE(2,5GHz)*?????


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. Juni 2012)

Bei den meisten älteren Sachen der Athlon, bei allem was 4 Kerne sehr gut ausnutzen kann wie BFBC2 der Phenom.
Aber wehe es werden nicht alle 4 genutzt, dann kannste den total vergessen 

Kumpel von mir hatte den Phenom, in z.B. Crysis war sogar mein E6750@stock schneller.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juni 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> danke stephan
> cpu tweaker hat auf dem crosshair(Thuban)gefuntzt





blackbolt schrieb:


> wie(mit welchem programm) komme ich beim AMD Sempron 64 LE-1150  auf einem MSI K9A2 Platinum in windows an den *Bus speed und an die Ramtimmings???*


Noch aktuell? Für beides in einem AMD Overdrive, alternativ für
- Referenztakt: Setfsb und Taktgeber ICS9LPRS477BKL
-  Timings: Memset

(Ich persönlich würde Setfsb + Memset bevorzugen, da es etwas "schlankere" Programme sind.)


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juni 2012)

Man kann auf eBay aber auch echt an die falschen Verkäufer geraten, und der hatte 100% von 290 Leuten... Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem "neuen" RE :

Also, Board war als neu und ungebraucht angegeben. Kam erstmal ohne OVP bei mir an, verschmerzbar. Offensichtliche Gebrauchsspuren waren aber dran (WLP am Sockel etc). Naja, erstmal nix bei gedacht, solangs läuft. Aber eben das tat es nicht: Mit 2 Grakas, mittlerweile 4 DDR3-Riegeln, 2 CPUs in unterschiedlichsten Kombinationen verweigerte mir das so hoch gelobte Board den Start. An, aus, an und das wars. Kein Beep-Code, kein Post-Code, der LCD-Poster zeigte nur Quark an, nicht mal die Status-LEDs auf dem Board leuchteten.
Danach habe ich mir das Board mal etwas genauer angeschaut. Erstmal nichts zu entdecken. Dann habe ich die Kühlkonstruktion abgenommen, und mir fiel da was entgegen. Ihr wisst, dass was im Argen ist, wenn euch auf einmal nach der Kühlerdemontage Bauteile entgegenpurzeln. Genauer gesagt handelte es sich um eine Spule links neben der Northbridge, normalerweise vom Kühlkörper bedeckt. Browser auf und auf eBay Terror machen? Nein, ich doch nicht. Die praktikabelere Möglichkeit: Das Ding wieder anlöten. Deswegen schwierig, weil die nicht zum Durchstecken, sondern zum Auflöten war, und die Beinchen der Spule hingen noch an den Lötstellen aufm Board dran. An der Spule selber hingegen logischerweise gar nichts mehr. Aber: Challenge accepted! Also, das Ding mehr oder weniger akkurat wieder draufgepappt, ab auf den Karton und angestöpselt. 
Ich hab zwar jetzt noch keinen Lasttest gemacht, aber bis jetzt läufts einwandfrei


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2012)

Dann gib dem mal eine anständige Bewertung. Sonnst macht der immer einen auf "ungebraucht"


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Juni 2012)

Riskant, ich hät da erstmal Terror gemacht. Bei über 100€ (stimmt doch oder?)
Auf jeden Fall würd ich den Verkäufer mal auf die Wärmeleitpaste ansprechen und auf ne negativen Bewertung anspielen, ne kleine Entschädigung ist da bestimmt drin


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juni 2012)

Richtig.
Hab jetzt mal vorsichtig isoliert (bei der erneuten Demontage der Kühlkonstruktion ist das Ding übrigens schon wieder abgerissen, die Klebepads sind wirklich tödlich) und meinen E8400 draufgeschnallt. Das RE ist übrigens eins aus der alten Revision mit den komplett blauen PCI-E Slots und daher angeblich eins von den "guten".
Ich zitiere mich mal selber: 





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS: Da bin ich jetzt ja echt mal gespannt, was ich da bekomme. Kann ja von 590 bis 700 FSB alles dabei sein


Von wegen. 583 ist dicht  Da hab ich dann aber auch schon GTL Feintuning für machen müssen. NB Spannung steht auf 1,67V. Der E8400 ist E0 und hat schon 645 geschafft. Also das ist ja so desaströs schlecht, dass ich schon fast vermute, dass die NB Spannungsversorgung inklusive notdürftig wieder angelöteter Spule daran Schuld ist. Was meint ihr?

PS@Schelmiii: Ich hab übrigens gestern das erste mal seit so gut 3 Monaten wieder Geldeingang auf meinem Konto, ich überweis dir jetzt erstmal deine 24€


----------



## fuzz3l (28. Juni 2012)

Seriennummer vom Board?
Und wie sind deine genauen BIOS-Einstellungen? Normalerweise schafft ein RE locker 600...


----------



## blackbolt (28. Juni 2012)

mann es hat doch bestimmt einer im team so einen lausigen AMD Bulldozer

für die HWBOT Team Cup 2012 - SC4: "The AMD Family" @ HWBOT

wir brauchen da unbedingt noch einen score auch wenn er nicht die welt ist

bin gerade am AMD Athlon 64 5600+ dran da kann ich aufjeden fall noch ein paar points machen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand an seiner Pro-MHz-Leistung in Super Pi 1M/32M arbeiten bzw. diese mit der von anderen Übertaktern vergleichen möchte, empfehle ich den seit 2007 laufenden Super-Pi-Wettbewerb. Ich habe gestern ein großes Update und heute einige Regeländerungen vorgenommen, sodass der Thread wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand ist und nun auch wieder in kurzen Abständen aktualisiert wird. Ich freue mich über rege Beteiligung! (Lest aber bitte vorher die Regeln.)


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juni 2012)

@fuzz3l: Lass man stecken, ich schicks Board zurück. Bootet nur in 1/5 der Fälle und da ich eben Kollegen da hatte, haben wir versucht, darauf ein bisschen zu zocken. Naja, lief ein paar Minuten, dann aus, und bisher hab ichs nicht wieder angekriegt. Was die BIOS-Einstellungen angeht, auch wenn ich mit mit dem Board noch nicht gut auskenne, über 600 müsste das damit einfach laufen. Es gibt nichts, was ich nicht beachtet hätte und was einen derartigen Unterschied machen könnte. Ich meine, beim RF wars auch nicht so schwierig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Juni 2012)

Hab meine Kokü mit Kabelbindern auf meine gute HD5850 gestrippt, nachdem das mit Schraubzwingen nicht klappte (kein IHS) und das "dranlehnen" (siehe Extremkühl Bilderthread ) zu unzuverlässig war. 
Das Ding saß gut, das andere Ding ging gut, und was dabei rausgekommen ist seht ihr hier:

[hwbot=2296170]submission[/hwbot]

Hab noch nen zweiten Run, bei dem aber der CPU Test Müll gebaut hat (3000 CPU Punkte weniger), da hatte ich 25179 GPU Score und damit die dritt- oder vierthöchste überhaupt. CPU-Z war dran Schuld (beim Öffnen hängengeblieben und aufm ersten Kern 100% Last). Naja, der Score wird eh nochmal getoppt.  Nebenbei gabs auch den 4ten Platz im 11er und im Heaven knacke ich noch den zweiten. Aber für heute ist Schluss.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2012)

so ....jetzt ist es soweit 

Die 690er kostet mich den letzten nerv 

unter XP finde ich keinen treiber mit dem sich SLI aktivieren läßt....vllt ist es das aber aber beim bot finde ich keinen verglech zur 690er 

Vista ist was für die tonne in den alten 3D marks 
und unter win 7 ...naja 
Da sind die Ergebnisse unter XP wo ich nicht genau weiß ob SLI läuft besser 

Ich such mir jetzt einen See und ertränk mich


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage, wie stehts mit Ivy Bridge und Vantage? Wo liegen die CPU Scores da so ungefähr (gehen wir mal von 6GHz 4C/8T aus)? Vielleicht so um die 40K?


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2012)

Mein Ivy bringt bei 5 ghz soviel Points mit der 690er wie der 3960er bei 4,7 ghz


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juli 2012)

Nicht übel, dann sollte das ja mit Ivy auch ganz gut gehen.

[hwbot=2296876]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Juli 2012)

Mag mir hier jemand günstig nen Pot andrehen?

Jetzt find ich wohl endlich mal wieder genug Zeit zum Übertakten


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade einen von Roman verkauft.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte nen sehr günstigen GPU-Pot im Angebot, wenn du interesse hast, schick mir gerne ne PN.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

Hätte wohl dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich was für CPUs suche, daher also danke aber kein Bedarf.
Für 3D-benchmarks hab ich keine CPU, ich mach erstmal nur 2D.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2012)

Hast ne PN


----------



## blackbolt (9. Juli 2012)

nach über 40std in 3 tagen dice benchen ist das hier mal das beste was ich rausbekommen habe

[hwbot=2298640]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298637]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298221]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298213]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298643]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298632]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2298631]submission[/hwbot]
das sind nicht alle ergebnisse aber mal ein paar

@ lippokratis hab für den pcmark05 contest noch ein paar backups

ps: es ist immer noch Dice da


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön  hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Juli 2012)

Ja ganz ansehnliche Ergebnisse dabei.
Gratz dazu.

Der Quad ist aber nicht der Renner gewesen ^^


----------



## blackbolt (10. Juli 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ja ganz ansehnliche Ergebnisse dabei.
> Gratz dazu.
> 
> Der Quad ist aber nicht der Renner gewesen ^^


 
nee der macht selbst unter ln2 nur 4320Mhz


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jan 
Für alle, die net wissen, wer dat is: der Frink


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juli 2012)

Jemand hier ne Ahnung wo ich mir nen Dewar leihen/mieten kann? Die Uni rückt doch LN2 raus.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Juli 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jan
> Für alle, die net wissen, wer dat is: der Frink



Haha, vielen dank


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab grad meine ersten "eigenen" 5L Stickstoff durchgebracht, der wollte an der Uni nicht mal was dafür haben. Auch keine Dewar-Miete, gar nix. Will mich da jetzt mal vorsichtig rantasten. Das ganze wurde erheblich dadurch erschwert, dass ich kein Thermometer hatte.  Aber da der interne Sensor meines Pentium D925 tatsächlich noch real bis -130°C Kerntemperatur (nicht Pot-Temperatur!) korrekt anzeigt, ging das mit der CPU schon ganz gut. Konnte mit Romans Fusion Pot quasi mit FullPot benchen. Allerdings ist das ne 130W CPU und die säuft das Zeug schneller weg als nen Ire seinen Whiskey. So gesehen war der D925 vielleicht nicht die beste Idee. Für ne schnelle Vali hats aber gereicht, trag ich gleich nach, System ist noch am Auftauen.

Masterchief79`s CPU Frequency score: 6685.6 mhz with a Pentium 4 'D' 925

PS: Das Ding kann ich nächstes mal auch auf dem RE benchen und den zweiten Kern ausschalten, mal gucken ob dann die 7GHz fallen  Und ich hab ja auch noch nen gelöpften Celeron 356...


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juli 2012)

Sorry Doppelpost, aber: Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum alle meine wPrime32m und UC Bench Submissions als "4x CPU" eingetragen werden, wie z.B. hier: Masterchief79`s wPrime 32m score: 26sec 227ms with a Pentium 4 'D' 925
Im Formular steht jedenfalls 1x CPU wie ganz normal.


----------



## Turrican (13. Juli 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Sorry Doppelpost, aber: Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum alle meine wPrime32m und UC Bench Submissions als "4x CPU" eingetragen werden, wie z.B. hier: Masterchief79`s wPrime 32m score: 26sec 227ms with a Pentium 4 'D' 925
> Im Formular steht jedenfalls 1x CPU wie ganz normal.


 ist mal wieder ein bug. 
ich hab das mal gefixed.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2012)

schaut euch das an ....dreister geht es ja kaum noch 

reggiesanchez`s 3DMark03 score: 56852 marks with a GeForce 9500 GS

normal mit der Karte sind 20k +.....und das ist ein Black run und der hat den abgeladen


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juli 2012)

Vergleicht mal hier für den SuperPi 32M:

ivanov`s SuperPi 32m score: 13min 46sec 453ms with a Celeron E3400 (2.6Ghz)
13m 46s - E3400@5,35GHz, Windows XP

Masterchief79`s SuperPi 32m score: 10min 54sec 156ms with a Celeron E3400 (2.6Ghz)
10m 54s - E3400@5,14GHz, Win7

Geht doch mit Win7  Keine Tweakprogramme verwendet. Kann atm kein XP aufsetzen (scheint aber auch gar nicht nötig zu sein ), den SuperPi 1M hab ich mir auch wiedergeholt unter Win7 mit 350MHz weniger Takt


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juli 2012)

Win 7 ist definitiv langsamer wie XP!
XP musst du aber richtig einstellen für PI


----------



## Turrican (14. Juli 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Win 7 ist definitiv langsamer wie XP!
> XP musst du aber richtig einstellen für PI


 Jo


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juli 2012)

Hab bei 5,25Ghz mit einem 3xxx 9min 40s


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juli 2012)

> Win 7 ist definitiv langsamer wie XP!
> XP musst du aber richtig einstellen für PI


Ach tatsächlich. Wie schon gesagt: 





> Kann atm kein XP aufsetzen


Gibt beim XP Setup immer direkt nen Bluescreen (ja natürlich steht die Schrulle auf IDE), beim ersten Mal hats Setup auch funktioniert, aber jetzt muss ich die platte erstmal an nem anderen rechner plattmachen.
Dann frag ich mich aber, wie der andere Kerl so nen schlechten Score aufs Parkett gebracht hat. Ich meine, wenn man durch Windows Tweaken ernsthaft 4-5 Minuten rausholen kann, dann verratet mir gottverdammt nochmal die Tweaks!!  Mit dem 32M hab ich mich bisher nämlich eigentlich kaum aufgehalten, hab quasi keine Ahnung und/oder Referenzwerte über die genaue Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juli 2012)

Copy waza...


----------



## RedCobra (14. Juli 2012)

Du kannst kein DDR2 mit DDR3 im 32m vergleichen, DDR2 ist viel langsamer. (Vor allem bei den Timings).
Du verwendest 4GB was auch einiges ausmacht, denke mal das dein RE das PL ziemlich niedrig eingestellt hat (bei den FSB)
womit man am meisten gut machen kann 

Das sind Utopien 4-5min beim Wolfdale rauszuholen, um so älter die CPU/kleiner cash (z.B. Celeron) kann man schon sehr viel 
Zeit tweaken....wenn du WinXP gescheit tweaks ist es um einiges schneller wie Win7.

Gruß Sven ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juli 2012)

So, hab mich da jetzt durchgequält und 3 neue XPs aufgesetzt. Fragt nicht warum. 
Die Performance sieht jetzt schon ganz gut aus, Run läuft noch aber ich schätze im 32M noch 50 Sekunden besser als unter Win7. Wie wichtig ist Service Pack 3 und Updates etc. für den 32M? Mein Windows Update funktioniert nämlich aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht.
Und nächste Frage: Kann man beim Q6600 gefahrlos Kerne abschalten? Ich erinnere mich an den 980X wo das über kurz oder lang zum Defekt der CPU führte.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juli 2012)

Sp3 gibts auch einzeln zum Download, brauchst aber nich. Auf 775 kannst gefahrlos Kerne abschalten passiert nix


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Juli 2012)

Alles klar. Die ganze Schose bringt schon was, hab jetzt ne Zeit von 9m 54s @5130MHz. Also genau eine Minute besser als unter Win7. (Edit: Mittlerweile gesenkt auf 9m49,5s).
Das sind ja eigentlich auch alles nur Trockenübungen, lustig wirds gleich wenn ich meinen guten Q6600 nochmal benche. 

Gesagt getan:
[hwbot=2300052]submission[/hwbot]

50MHz weniger Takt und 20s besser als der bisherige Highscore aus unserm Team, kann man nicht meckern dafür dass ich heut mit dem 32M angefangen habe  Und ca. 3 Minuten besser als mein vorheriger Score. Bissel im 1M verbessern konnt ich mich auch noch (10.891 -> 10.844).


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2012)

..........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (16. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön, fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Programm um das Biest überhaupt mal von der Leine zu lassen . Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es kein episches Warten wird. MSI: BIOS-Updates und Afterburner für GTX 680 Lightning und GTX 670 PE - Update: Afterburner-Support weiter ungewiss


----------



## Moose83 (17. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Geiles Spielzeug Mario


----------



## derNetteMann (17. Juli 2012)

Klasse Karte Mario 

Leider bringt diese ohne passenden AB leider nichts. MSI hat auch noch keine Spezial Edition raus gebracht.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2012)

Habe ich irgendjemandem von euch zufällig an der EOS ein Thermometer geliehen?  Da ich meines seit dem nicht mehr finden kann...


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juli 2012)

Das hat nix damit zu tun, aber: Glückwunsch Roman zum 3ten Platz in der Gigabyte Z77 Competition  GIGABYTE Announces Z77 OC Contest Winners


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juli 2012)

Die haben ihm ein "r" geklaut bzw. den Nickname getweakt.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juli 2012)

Roman, du hast eine PN von mir.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juli 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendjemandem von euch zufällig an der EOS ein Thermometer geliehen?  Da ich meines seit dem nicht mehr finden kann...


 
Ich hatte eins von dir ....aber da bin ich mir sicher das ich es dir zurückgegeben habe.

Ich habe mir für Freeocen eins von Stefan gekauft


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juli 2012)

Nabend,
Grüße aus Kroatien, ich schwitze hier tagsüber bei 30°C.
Hier gibts tatsächlich ein offenes W-Lan, allerdings nehmen da gefühlt 10000 Leute gleichzeitig drauf Zugriff, ne Seite braucht so ungefähr ne Minute zum Laden.
Bis denne


----------



## der8auer (19. Juli 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Das hat nix damit zu tun, aber: Glückwunsch Roman zum 3ten Platz in der Gigabyte Z77 Competition  GIGABYTE Announces Z77 OC Contest Winners


 
Danke 




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Grüße aus Kroatien, ich schwitze hier tagsüber bei 30°C.
> Hier gibts tatsächlich ein offenes W-Lan, allerdings nehmen da gefühlt 10000 Leute gleichzeitig drauf Zugriff, ne Seite braucht so ungefähr ne Minute zum Laden.
> Bis denne


 
Ungefähr doppelt so warm wie hier  Viel Spaß noch


----------



## blackbolt (22. Juli 2012)

hab nee frage
hab nee gtx 285 hier die aber bei meinem p8p67 deluxe vga bios fehler(BOARD led leuchtet rot) verursacht(also kein bild)
auf einem MSI k9a2 platinum und auf einem Asus Maximus Formula wird die karte einwandfrei erkannt(sprich sofort bild)
was kann das sein????

hatte vorher nee gtx 580 auf dem p8p67 deluxe die wird anstandslos erkannt eine hd5850 auch????

?????


----------



## Turrican (22. Juli 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hab nee frage
> hab nee gtx 285 hier die aber bei meinem p8p67 deluxe vga bios fehler(BOARD led leuchtet rot) verursacht(also kein bild)
> auf einem MSI k9a2 platinum und auf einem Asus Maximus Formula wird die karte einwandfrei erkannt(sprich sofort bild)
> was kann das sein????
> ...


versuch mal einen der anderen pci-e slots.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Juli 2012)

Immer mal wieder ein und ausbauen, Gewicht mal nach unten oder oben(wenn das Gehäuse steht) verlagern und festschrauben und so weiter ...
... Asus ist ja manchmal Spezialist in soetwas 
Aber auch Gigabyte (zu mindest bei mir in Form von So1156) hatte damals arge Probleme (hatte dann alle Karten von untenweg abisoliert ).


----------



## Professor Frink (23. Juli 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, bei Asus brauchst du keine rationale Erklärung 
Wie Blechdesigner schon sagte, einfach dran rumspielen, exakt reindrücken etc. wird schon irgendwann laufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2012)

Bin leider überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden, habe aber eben mal wieder bei HWB reingeschaut - PCGH ist ja in Deutschland Nr. 1, und Nr. 4 weltweit.  Geile Sache Jungs.  

Was mich dabei aber gleichzeitig wundert: Warum wirbt PCGH eigentlich nicht viel offensiver damit? Ich meine, im "Heft-Forum" das beste OC-Team in Deutschland zusammen zu haben, kann ja nicht jeder von sich behaupten..


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2012)

Glaub da ist die Zielgruppe einfach zu klein dafür 

Lest euch das mal durch: Critical thinking - Should Maximus V Extreme be banned from competitive overclocking?

z.Z. kann man sowieso nicht benchen. Die Temperaturen sind ja nicht mehr menschlich


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juli 2012)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub da ist die Zielgruppe einfach zu klein dafür
> 
> Lest euch das mal durch: Critical thinking - Should Maximus V Extreme be banned from competitive overclocking?


Hab eben die kleine Abhandlung gelesen und ich bin für ein Verbot. Das ist die Manipulation des benchmarks auf hardwarelevel. Wenn die Möglichkeit der Pause nicht Softwareseitig integriert ist, dann ist die Pause auf hardwarelevel Manipulation da es so nicht vorgesehen ist, ähnlich dem physx Ding im 3D vantage.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2012)

Seh ich genauso wie du. Poste es am besten noch im Bot. Dann sieht Massman was die Community denkt.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer wegen meinen nicht ganz so ausgeprägten Englischkenntnissen einmal kurz umreißen worum es genau geht 

Ich habe bis jetzt nur verstanden das ich das endweder unbedingt oder vllt auf keien fall kaufen sollte


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ein neues Feature, das ROG Pause heißt. Du kannst mit einem Switch das komplette System einfrieren so lange du willst z.B. um runterzukühlen oder den Takt zu ändern. Anschließend kannst du das System normal weiterlaufen lassen.

So kannst du während jedem Benchmark (z.B. wPrime) das System anhalten und der eigentliche Sinn des Benchmarks geht verloren (meine Meinung)


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2012)

Also habe ich das doch richtig verstanden 


Wenn das erlaubt bleibt können wir uns ja gleich alle diese Board holen um Chancengleichheit zu gewähren oder aufhören zu benchen 

Eher zweiteres


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin zwar für ein Verbot dieses Features, aber glaube nicht, dass es so einen großen Einfluss auf das tatsächliche Ergebnis hat.

Noch gibt es keinen richtigen Test, ob und wie es die Effiziens beeinflusst. Die Frage ist auch wer es dann wirklich verwendet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Also habe ich das doch richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Wenn das erlaubt bleibt können wir uns ja gleich alle diese Board holen um Chancengleichheit zu gewähren oder aufhören zu benchen
> ...


 Tja, aus Herstellersicht ist die Integration des Features so gesehen natürlich nachvollziehbar...  Andererseits scheint Asus die Diskussion, die im Moment läuft, nicht in Betracht gezogen zu haben. Sollte das tatsächlich zu einem Verbot kommen, wäre das Design des M5E ganz schön nach hinten losgegangen. Nichts gegen Innovation für uns Bencher, aber für mich ist das so ein bisschen wie dieser MVP-Kram. Ja gut, der Score ist am Ende wohl höher, aber das hat dann doch nichts mehr mit kompetitivem Benchmarking zu tun.

Ein Kompromiss wäre vielleicht, eine BIOS-Version mit deaktiviertem Pause-Feature zu bringen. Dann müsste aber auch noch der CPU-Z Mainboard Reiter mit auf jeden Screenshot, um sicherzustellen, dass man erstens nicht das M5E benutzt, und wenn doch, dass eben die entsprechende BIOS-Version installiert ist. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, nen Video von jedem Run zu machen.
Darüber hinaus müsste man aber sicherstellen, dass das BIOS manipulationssicher ist und sich nicht irgendwelche Kollegen daran machen, das BIOS umzuprogrammieren oder die Revisionsnummern von anderen BIOSen zu ändern. Ich will ja keinem was unterstellen, aber was tut man nicht alles um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

hmm ...ich dachte immer benchen besteht darin Hardware an ihrer maximallen belstungsgrenze zu treiben.

Sie dann zwischendurch eine Pause einlegen lassen ist doch wohl nicht mehr sinn der sache.
Zumal dann man auch gleich Super Pi 32m und wprime 1024 von der liste der Benchmarks nehmen kann da die somit ja komplett ihren sinn verloren haben.

schade das meine englischkenntnisse begrenzt sind sonst würde ich ja auch was dazu schreiben


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> schade das meine englischkenntnisse begrenzt sind sonst würde ich ja auch was dazu schreiben



Wenn du möchtest schreib mir gerne eine PN mit dem Text den du posten willst und ich übersetz es dir schnell. Mein Englisch ist nicht perfekt aber ganz gut lesbar. Dünne Englischkenntnisse sollten echt kein Hinderungsgrund sein wenn es um sowas wichtiges geht.

Gruß


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. August 2012)

Hey,
wir haben uns gerade mal nen 1090T vorgenommen, unter meine Kokü gepackt und 5,3GHz rausgeholt. Laut HWBot ist das schon am oberen Ende der Skala für SS, lohnt sich da vielleicht LN2? Board ist ein Crosshair IV Extreme. Das auch noch auf Win7, weil grad nix besseres zur Hand war. Vali haben wir jetzt gerade mit 5,22, ist auch Teamrekord immerhin.


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2012)

Was spräche denn dagegen es nicht mit LN2 zu versuchen?


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

90% aller Phenom 2 haben keinen CB und skalieren extrem auf Kälte.
5,2 unter Kaskade bei mir und 6,2 unter ln2. Und der pot konnte full dauerhaft, die teile saufen mehr ln2 wie ivy


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. August 2012)

Weiß nicht, kenne mich ja absolut nicht aus mit AMD, vllt gehen die wirklich guten CPUs ja auch bis 5,6 unter Kokü. Dann bräuchte man es glaub ich nicht mit LN2 probieren.

@Moose okay, ja Stromfresser sind das, das ist mir auch aufgefallen  Aber nichts toppt meinen D925  Als ich den unter LN2 hatte dürfte die CPU alleine unter last zwischen 400 und 450W gezogen haben^^


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

Dann nimm mal nen bulldozer, der ist mit Kaskade kaum zu kühlen, bei 7ghz zieht der locker 450-500w nur CPU 
Meine Kaskade ging bei 5,9ghz in die knie und ich musste abbrechen bei gerade mal 1,6v


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. August 2012)

Den 1090T gestern hatten wir bei einem Kern bei zwischen 1,55 und 1,8V. Brachte alles nix, war überall bei 5,3 schluss. Getaktet hauptsächlich übern Multi. Das Board mit der CPU macht so ca. 340MHz unter Kokü mit (wobei da sicherlich noch mehr geht und wir bloß noch nicht wissen wie).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. August 2012)

@Moose83: Max. Bulldozer-Vali mit Kaskade (und welche Spannung)?


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

Das Referenztakt Problem hab ich mit nem sempron ebenfalls, 345 ist Maximum, selbst bei ln2

@Stefan 6,45ghz bei 1,65v unter Kaskade  ln2 noch nicht getestet.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. August 2012)

Für die Spannung ist das ordentlich, wobei der FX-8150 mit meiner Singlestage noch von >1,7 V profitierte: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Der Unterschied zur max. Lukü-Vali waren 768,5 MHz: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Den Chip hätte ich gerne mal @(Kaskade/)LN2 gesehen, was sich bisher aber nicht ergeben hat.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. August 2012)

Unser 1090T hat gegenüber Luft schon mal gut 1GHz zugelegt, bei gleicher Spannung.  Könnte man ja für LN2 mal 6,5-6,6 anpeilen?


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

Ich hab nur den kleinen 8120. Ich bin bei den teilen etwas vorsichtiger geworden, der 1. Ist bei 1,5v lukü gestorben bei 5ghz
Mit mehr Spannung wollt ich net testen.

@Masterchief, versuch erstmal 6,2 stabil zu bekommen, das ist schon schwer.
Ich konnte 6,25ghz wprime benchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. August 2012)

Ja, aber wenn deine CPU 5,2 unter Kaskade machte, und unsere 5,3 unter Kokü, scheint die doch etwas besser zu sein? Ich lass mich gern korrigieren, wie gesagt, AMD Noob  Nen höheres Ergebnis mit Kokü gibts im Bot aber jedenfalls nicht.
PS: Ich bin jetzt von Vali ausgegangen, also nur Single Core.


----------



## Moose83 (7. August 2012)

5,2 wprime
Moose83`s wPrime 1024m score: 185sec 545ms with a Phenom II X4 960T BE


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. August 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das Referenztakt Problem hab ich mit nem sempron ebenfalls, 345 ist Maximum, selbst bei ln2



IMC-Spannung bringt auch nix? 
Mein Board packt unter Luft ~380MHz stabil und 400MHz recht instabil bei 1,4V IMC-Spannung, ohne ist um 280 rum Schluss.


----------



## Moose83 (8. August 2012)

Du willst net wissen, was da schon an Spannung drauf war Das Problem ist der Chipsatz 990fx ist da net so der bringer
Hab mir jetzt was für 450+ besorgt


----------



## Professor Frink (14. August 2012)

Hui, hier ist ja seit ner ganzen Weile nixmehr los 

Hier mal zwei Testruns mit meiner neuen 8800 Ultra. Bevor sie die Tage zum VMod antritt will ich erstmal die Standardpunkte für G80 Karten abgrasen falls doch was schiefgehen sollte 

[hwbot=2306952]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2306955]submission[/hwbot]

Ich geh jetzt pennen


----------



## Schnitzel (14. August 2012)

Genießen alle die gelbe runde Scheibe am Himmel.


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2012)

Ja im Sommer ist meist zu warm um zu benchen  Da ziehts mich dann auch mal ins Freibad 

Morgen bekomme ich mit Stefan aber wieder etwas LN2 und wir machen wieder was


----------



## Moose83 (14. August 2012)

LN2 benötige ich eigentlich auch in Massen aktuell Aber der Preis bei uns ist völlig übertrieben, für 25l 80 Euro


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2012)

Sooo schlimm ist das gar nicht. Viele sind nur verwöhnt 

Ich habe bisher immer ~450€ für 180 Liter gezahlt inkl. Lieferung usw.


----------



## Vaykir (15. August 2012)

> Viele sind nur verwöhnt



So welche solls ja geben


----------



## Moose83 (15. August 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sooo schlimm ist das gar nicht. Viele sind nur verwöhnt
> 
> Ich habe bisher immer ~450€ für 180 Liter gezahlt inkl. Lieferung usw.



Die liefern ja net ganze dewars, nur Kannen a 25l Ln2 geil trifft wohl eher zu


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2012)

Wenn wir davon sprechen - heute habe ich 180 Liter bekommen  Werde mal das neue UP5 TH ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Buhuu 

und ich habe kein einziges Giga mehr .....aber das obere linke erinnert mich an irgendwas


----------



## Moose83 (15. August 2012)

Geile boards Roman, mh geil GIGABYTE  Schick mir mal was vom flüssigem Gold


----------



## Icke&Er (15. August 2012)

Das ist aber eine hübsche Sammlung 
Die würde ich auch nicht von der Bettkante stoßen


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhuu
> 
> und ich habe kein einziges Giga mehr .....aber das obere linke erinnert mich an irgendwas


 
Dein Board habe ich leider noch nicht zurück :/


----------



## Ü50 (15. August 2012)

Ausprobieren, mit Stefan seinen 3770 K ? der soll mich nur ja nicht vergessen.

PS:
Hätte euch ja schon lange etwas zugeschickt, aber leider habe ich heute Morgen  erst (dank meiner Tochter) meine Erste brauchbare  Lieferung bekommen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. August 2012)

Georg keine sorge hab dich nicht vergessen. Müssen nur ein wenig Glück mit den CPUs haben


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2012)

CPU und Board laufen so weit schon mal gut 

GPU lief @ stock. Daher das niedrige Ergebnis.

[hwbot=2307562]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

Da kann ich zwar nicht gegen anstinken, aber mein 2700k beeindruckt mich grade. Im 3D03 (der hat ja keine CPU-Tests) kann ich unter Luft 5,2 fahren, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Vorallem abartig wie stark der 03er auf puren CPU-Takt skaliert 

Hab grad den ersten Dice-Kühler kassiert. Der hat allerdings auch nen Conroe benutzt


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2012)

5,2 unter Luft kann was! vCore?

03 skaliert abhängig von der GPU stark oder gar nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

VCore eingestellt 1,495, CPU-Z Anzeige sind 1,504. Bin grad zu faul zum realen nachmessen. 

Jo, GPU ist die 8800 Ultra. Das ist echt krass. 150Mhz mehr Takt, 500 Punkte mehr. Ich bin auch überrascht von dem Ding. Läuft sogar unter Ghettokühlung. unbefestigter Silver Arrow mit einem Lüfter und draufgelegten Büchern für den Anpressdruck. Dazu nen Zimmerventilator xD


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2012)

scheint ein guter 2700er zu sein 

batch ?


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

Bin grad am benchen  Ich guck nachher mal nach. Ich dachte bei Sandy ist die Batch relativ egal?

*edit:*  Hier mal das Ergebnis.

[hwbot=2307567]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2012)

Egal ist's nicht. Der Einfluss ist nur nicht so groß wie bei anderen CPUs.

Ist ein vMod auf der Karte?


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

Nope, nochnet. Kommt die Tage wenn ich mich mal traue 

Hab aber alles da für Mem, Core und OCP.


----------



## der8auer (16. August 2012)

Dann ist die Karte gar nicht übel! 1242 MHz Memory ohne Mod ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

Na das ist doch mal ermutigend 

Ich hab hier eh noch nen ziemlich ordentliches Punktepotenzial in Form mehrerer bisher nicht ausgereizter 88XX rumliegen. Sobald ich wieder bezahlbares Dice finde muss ich dringend mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen.

Diese Luftruns sind aber immerhin sehr praktisch um an seiner Effizienz zu schrauben merke ich grade. Das ist eig eins meiner Hauptprobleme 

Aber gut, dann mach ich die Tage mal nen VMod an die Karte und teste sie durch. Ne Wakü ist ja schon dran.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. August 2012)

Ist das diese gelbe von Dr House?

Falls ja, denk dran ein paar bilder davon auf den Bot zu laden, die sieht einfach zu genial aus


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. August 2012)

Hmm, kann sich hier mal jemand umschauen 

Die *Regeln* sollten doch klar sein, aber... 

[hwbot=2301617]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2269827]submission[/hwbot]
so sollte es doch zum Bsp. aussehen, oder nicht? 
[hwbot=2282245]submission[/hwbot]
(hat überhaubt noch einer die Augen, bei dem was Abgeladen wird, drüber?)


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ist das diese gelbe von Dr House?
> 
> Falls ja, denk dran ein paar bilder davon auf den Bot zu laden, die sieht einfach zu genial aus



Jep, die isses! Wird gemacht Chef


----------



## Don_Dan (17. August 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, kann sich hier mal jemand umschauen
> 
> Die *Regeln* sollten doch klar sein, aber...
> 
> (hat überhaubt noch einer die Augen, bei dem was Abgeladen wird, drüber?)


 
Du meinst weil die mit der Anzahl an Threads und dem Instruction Set gespielt haben? Das ist erlaubt, die aktuellen Regeln findest du hier.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. August 2012)

5,2 unter Luft mit nem 2700K sollen gut sein? Was mach ich dann mit meinen CPUs alles falsch?  Einer meiner 2600Ks packt 5,5GHz 03@air, und unter Kokü, ratet mal... 5,3 

So by the way, heute war mein Kollege wieder da mit seinem brandneuen 3770K. War aber eher eine Enttäuschung. Mit 1C/1T gerade mal 5540MHz Vali@Singlestage@ -50°C. Der geht zurück. Lief schlecht bis gar nicht auf dem M4E und recht ordentlich auf dem UD3H, aber wie gesagt, hilft ja alles nix wenn die CPU schlecht ist.
Dafür hab ich rausgefunden, dass meine Domis 2200MHz CL8-8-7-20 1T SuperPi machen  Und meine AData XPG gehen auch gar nicht schlecht auf Ivy. Bis 1250MHz hab ich se treten können. Auf Sandy war bei 1100MHz Schicht.


----------



## Moose83 (17. August 2012)

Vielmehr wirste mit ss auch net packen. Gute schaffen gerade mal 6ghz Kaskade. Für 3770k ist ln2 Pflicht


----------



## McZonk (17. August 2012)

Da bedarfs nicht viel mehr als den Smiley: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbRV4VKdfJs


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2012)

In der Theorie ein nettes Feature  Habe aber mittlerweile viele Berichte gehört, dass das System oft einfach gefreezt bleibt wenn das System bei Taktraten jenseits von 6 GHz läuft


----------



## McZonk (17. August 2012)

Schreit nach Tests durch dich, was?


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2012)

Da sage ich nicht nein


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. August 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Vielmehr wirste mit ss auch net packen. Gute schaffen gerade mal 6ghz Kaskade. Für 3770k ist ln2 Pflicht


 Schon klar. Aber zum Vortesten reicht SS allemal und 5540MHz kann man einfach vergessen. Suicidephoenix hat das ebenso gemacht und seine drei besten gingen zwischen 5770 und knapp 5900MHz unter SS. Je nach CPU und Einstellungen kann man auf diesen Wert rund 700-900MHz draufrechnen und hat die Taktrate, die man unter LN2 rauskriegen wird. Somit hätten wir also in etwa ne 6,25GHz CPU in den Händen gehabt (wenn man bedenkt dass meine SS schon sehr kalt ist), tja, muss man nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2012)

Von diesem Methoden vorzutesten kann ich nur abraten.

Mein erster 3770K hat unter DICE (was ja nicht sehr viel kälter ist als SS) genau 6000 MHz gemacht. Unter LN2 war bei 6300 MHz schluss...


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. August 2012)

Blöd gelaufen, aber das ist ja auch das, was die Jungs beim Binning in Finnland rausgefunden haben:


> In fact, we also learned that unlike with Sandy Bridge, every Ivy Bridge needs to be tested under LN2 to know _for sure_  that it's capable of a certain frequency. One of our most promising  CPUs had spectacular cold issues and did not surpass 6.4G stable where  we expected it to pass 6.7G easily. You can use the air binning method  to filter out those that are probably really bad, so you can save LN2.



Du hattest in dem Fall wohl einfach Pech, aber im Grunde kann man die Ergebnisse durchaus übertragen. Dass mal eine CPU trotzdem kacke unter LN2 geht kann natürlich immer sein, die Regel dürfte dürfte es aber nicht sein. Andersrum ist es jedenfalls nicht so. CPUs, die auch beim Vortest schlecht gehen, werden unter LN2 nicht zur Weltrekord-CPU. Also wenn man einen 3770K wie unseren hat, kann man ihn getrost vergessen. 



> I think I was the only one brave enough to test one of the 10 really  shit air CPUs Intel send us, only to find out it's also really shit on  LN2!


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

meiner macht unter Dice nur 5,6 ghz ....LN2 6,7 

Darin kannst du erkennen was vortesten unter Dice oder SS bringt


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

8800 GTX und Ultra sind doch identisch vom PCB her, oder? So VMod und OCP technisch. Ich frag lieber nach bevor ich das gute Stück verheize


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2012)

Jau die sind identisch


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

Was für eine batch hat den jetzt deine CPU ?

<ich habe nämlich noch ein paar im Shop und würde dann mal schauen ob eine ähnliche dabei ist und dies dann mal testen


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> meiner macht unter Dice nur 5,6 ghz ....LN2 6,7
> 
> Darin kannst du erkennen was vortesten unter Dice oder SS bringt


 Ihr habt da aber alle sehr merkwürdige Ergebnisse raus... Hab mich jetzt mal ans Binning Event als Referenz gehalten und sowas ist denen da nicht untergekommen...


----------



## Icke&Er (17. August 2012)

Ist bei mir aber nicht anders....Dice 5,7GHz und unter LN2 sinds über 6,6GHz 
Also irgendwie komisch diese kleinen Dinger

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2012)

@ True

Batch ist: L151B454


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

Hi Frink 

Habe heute morgen mal bei uns im Shop nach einer vergleichbaren Batch gesucht und leider keine gefunden.
Dann habe ich mit unseren Distrubator (Devil) telefoniert in der hoffnung das die vllt noch eine in der art haben und habe da aber die Auskunft bekommen das sie diese auch noch nie hatten und das das ein anderer Distrubator sein muss die die Serie bekommen hat .

Bei welchen Händler hast du die denn gekauft so das ich eventuell bei dem anfragen kann wer sein Zulieferer ist und da mein Glück nochmal versuche

Die Karte von house scheint echt gut zu gehen ....das schrerit ja fast danach deine CPU mal unter Dice oder Kokü zu setzten da sie ja wohl potential hat


----------



## Professor Frink (18. August 2012)

Moin True,

Hab die CPU vor ca. 2 Monaten bei mindfactory gekauft. Meine mich aber Trübe zu erinnern dass das irgendwie ein Sonderposten oder sowas war.

Jop, die Karte kriegt erstmal nen vmod und wenn da nix schiefgeht und ich endlich wieder bezahlbares dice finde ist das System sofort kalt


----------



## blackbolt (19. August 2012)

mannoman ist das heiss heute selbst in meinem keller sind es 22 gradlol
bei so temps macht es keinen sinn zu benchen


----------



## Moose83 (19. August 2012)

Davon kann ich leider ein Lied singen 2 tage benchen und ein kaputtes board und ein kaputter RAM


----------



## Ü50 (19. August 2012)

Ich fange garnicht erst an zu Benchen. Bei mir sind es knapp 35° in der Wohnung. Noch 3° mehr, und ich kann Eier in meiner Wohnung ausbrüten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass die Abwärme wieder in den Raum strömt, würde ich glatt meine SS anschmeißen um mir punktuell etwas Kühlung zu verschaffen


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. August 2012)

Gerade neue Spielzeuge angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2012)

Die würden sich auch optisch super auf dem Board machen, das gerade im Paket auf dem Weg zu Roman ist .


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. August 2012)

McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Die würden sich auch optisch super auf dem Board machen, das gerade im Paket auf dem Weg zu Roman ist .



Glaub ich dir sofort.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (22. August 2012)

Da passt hier zwar nicht so gut rein, aber Roman der8auer war gerade auf RTL zu sehen. Er hat eine Grafikkarte mit so einen Liquidtape oder sowas eingepinselt. Sorry Leute aber das musste ich loswerden


----------



## timbola (22. August 2012)

Hat bestimmt keiner aufgenommen wa? Gibt es auf der HP von RTL irgendwie sowas, dass man sich sowas nochmal anschauen kann?


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. August 2012)

Pfui, wer guckt denn sowas 
Ach steht doch bestimmt in irgendnem archiv, wird man schon wieder drankommen..

Haha, Hauptsache die machen auf der RTL-Website noch Werbung "Für gebildete und kultivierte Singles" - als ob die auf RTL gehen würden, Zielgruppe verfehlt.

Edit: Jo, RTL Aktuell von heute, ab Minute 12.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (22. August 2012)

Danke Masterchief!


----------



## Icke&Er (22. August 2012)

Da war er aber hochkonzentriert mit dem Pinsel am Werke 

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (22. August 2012)

Roman im TV, zu geil


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. August 2012)

hat jemand den Link für mich? Ich pack die website überhaupt nicht


----------



## Icke&Er (22. August 2012)

Aktuelle Nachrichten bei RTL Aktuell - News und Schlagzeilen - RTL.de


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. August 2012)

Wo soll da bitte ein Video sein, das überhaupt 12 Minuten Länge hat?  Ich raffs immer noch nich, sry...


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. August 2012)

Ah danke True, das erklärt die Sache - mein adblocker hatte das ausgeblendet, an der Stelle war bei mir gähnende Leere


----------



## Ü50 (22. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, die Alten wieder. Hatte meinen Abb. dafür schon vorher ausgeschaltet


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

georg ....hoch die tasse ....2222 beiträge von dir


----------



## blackbolt (23. August 2012)

er ist zwar nur 4 sec zu sehen aber hammer geil 
roman bei rtl aktuell ich bin begeistertdu bist der beste roman immer weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. August 2012)

Falls ihr euch wundert, weshalb die Hwbot-Server derzeit nicht zu erreichen sind:

Hwbot wurde angegriffen und der Server sollte anscheinend für  Spam-Angriffe mißbraucht werden. Heute funktionierten Startseite und  Forum für einige Stunden, deshalb weiß ich davon. Soweit ersichtlich,  wurden keine Daten verändert/entwendet. Die Administration hat sich  allerdings dazu entschieden, nach dem Angriff auf einen anderen Server  umzuziehen (Amazon Cloud), wobei die ganzen Ergebnis-Bilddateien noch  transferiert werden müssen. Das sollte längere Zeit dauern, da die  Upload-Transferrate recht gering ist.

*Edit:* Da nicht klar ist, wie es mit der kurzfristigen Erreichbarkeit aussieht (jetzt gerade mal wieder online): Im Anhang findet ihr den Screenshot mit der Meldung und Statement von richba5tard. Quelle: http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=54577


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2012)

True hatte doch diesen dämlichen PCI-E 1.1 Bug auf seinem M5G... Dasselbe habe ich jetzt auf dem M4E mit meiner GTX580, jemand ne Ahnung wie man das beheben könnte^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

ja ...ich 

Cpu So. Bügel aufmachen ..
Mir einem Finger mittig auf die CPU fassen und diese dann während sie im Sockel liegt hin und her wackeln.
Bügel wieder zu und erneut probieren 


Aber du weißt schon das wenn da 1.1 steht es auch sein kann das der PCi-e heruntergetaktet hat (einmal auf das Fragezeichen klicken )


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2012)

Na super.. Jetzt hat er 2.0 aber nur x8  
Mit dem M4G hatte ich schon knapp 118k im 01er, mit dem M4E jetzt 115k und mit dem x8 113k. Asus


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2012)

Ich muss inzwischen jedesmal tricksen damit es mit x16 funzt 

Asus ist suuupper 
Wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine mit dem prob

Bei zuviel Anpressdruck funzt mein Board auch nicht mehr richtig ...vllt den mal verändern


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. August 2012)

Ausnahmsweise mal gute Nachrichten von mir heute: Ich konnte mein toter-als-tot M4E nach 3 Monaten in der RMA und 4 Monaten in meinem Schrank doch noch wieder zum Laufen überreden  Die POST-Code Anzeige zeigte einfach gar nichts mehr an, und Lüfter drehten sich auch nicht mehr. Nen Kondensator gewechselt und ne Leiterbahn geflickt und das Ding läuft wieder wie am ersten Tag Danke an Roman für die Hilfe mit dem Elko


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

Erste da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn wir die morgen nicht direkt verkaufen kommt noch eine dazu


----------



## blackbolt (2. September 2012)

so der sockel 939 scheint mehr spass zu machen
habe einen AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice s939 immoment drauf der macht ohne vcore erhöhung schon mal 2589MHz(2GHz standart)@H2O
und die cpu bootet noch mit 1,94vcore(1,389vcore standart)@H2O bin mit wasser bis jetzt auf 3012Mhz werde die heute mal unter kokü testen

komme mittlerweile auch ein bisschen besser mit AMD klar obwohl mir AMD immer noch nicht richtig zusagt die cpus sind einfach viel zu zickig


----------



## Ü50 (2. September 2012)

Was für ein Mobo benutzt du bei den AMD,s zum Benchen?


----------



## blackbolt (2. September 2012)

für den sockel 939 das *DFI LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D*
für den sockel am2 das *MSI K9A2 Platinum*
für den sockel am3 das *Asus Crosshair IV Formula*


----------



## Masterwana (7. September 2012)

Das übertakten und HWBot hab ich ja eigendlich schon lange hinter mir. 
Nun hab ich vor zwei nem Bekannten sein Acer Aspire One 722 abgekauft, wirklich schnell is das ja wirklich nicht .
Hab dann mal einwenig im Netz gestöbert was man da so machen kann und ne kleine Anleitung gefunden um ihn per Software zu übertakten.
Dann viel mir auf einmal HWBot ein, 1352.77 MHz war bisher das beste also Standard 

1924.96MHz sollten erst mal reichen

Masterwana`s CPU Frequency score: 1924.96 mhz with a Fusion C-60

Jetzt erst wPrime & Co. laden


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2012)

Find ich top  Vielleicht findest du ja wieder Spaß an der Sache


----------



## Masterwana (7. September 2012)

wPrime 32m ~100sec zu langsam


----------



## der8auer (7. September 2012)

Vergessen die Kerne einzustellen bei Advanced options?


----------



## Masterwana (7. September 2012)

In der Tat 
Lieg jetzt bei 76,XXX. 
Mal gucken ob ich ihm das Runtertackten abgewöhnen kann.


----------



## Matti OC (8. September 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Das übertakten und HWBot hab ich ja eigendlich schon lange hinter mir.
> Nun hab ich vor zwei nem Bekannten sein Acer Aspire One 722 abgekauft, wirklich schnell is das ja wirklich nicht .
> Hab dann mal einwenig im Netz gestöbert was man da so machen kann und ne kleine Anleitung gefunden um ihn per Software zu übertakten.
> Dann viel mir auf einmal HWBot ein, 1352.77 MHz war bisher das beste also Standard
> ...


   Hi
mh, komisch, dass Dein AMD C-60 einen 16 ner Multi hat, obwohl  2x 1 GHz und 1,33-GHz-Turbo, 1 MByte L2-Cache und einer TDP von9 Watt* Multi von 11,6 bis 13,3 sein sollte. *

lg Matti


----------



## Masterwana (8. September 2012)

Ich benutze den BrazosTweaker, mit dem man so wie ich das verstehe den Teiler des Multis ändert.

Hier eine kleine Anleitung: AnleitungBrazosTweaker - brazostweaker - Anleitung BrazosTweaker - Tool for undervolting/clocking Brazos platform APU's - Google Project Hosting


----------



## Matti OC (10. September 2012)

Cooles Tool 

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2012)

Im Luxx will gerade einer sein Abit FP-IN9 loswerden, soll nach dem was ich gehört hab für 775er Extreme OC ja auch nicht ganz uninteressant sein... Kann mich auch irren, hatte noch nie ein Abit-Board. Link: Forum de Luxx
Vielleicht interessiert es ja hier irgendwen. 

PS: Bevor das hier als Werbung angeprangert wird, ich kenn den Kerl nicht


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. September 2012)

Ich dachte immer das Asus Commando sei immer so prädestiniert für 775

Und dann noch das Rampage.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2012)

Gibt nicht nur ein gutes Board 

Selten ist was besser als ein REX, aber einige, die in der selben Liga mitspielen gibts da durchaus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2012)

Vor allem was den FSB angeht. Da gibts teilweise Perlen, da kommst du mit nem REX jetzt nicht ran (das ist ja X48). Mein REX macht z.B. auch nur 570 FSB (wobei ich kein Geld dafür gezahlt habe und froh sein kann dass es überhaupt noch läuft), mein REF dagegen 645+. Dafür funktioniert da nur Single Channel drauf  Irgendwas ist halt immer. 
Wie gesagt ich bin mir bei dem Abit jetzt nicht sicher, aber bei dem Preis, vielleicht will das ja mal jemand antesten.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2012)

Ich war leider dem PCGHX zu treu und hab daher keinen Marktplatzzugang im Luxx 

Achja, weiß jemand eine günstige Quelle für DICE?
Ich hab drei gefunden, die überhaupt Preise angeben und die verlangen für 20-30kg schon ~60-70€, kam mir etwas viel vor.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2012)

Ich habe früher immer bei Trockeneis-Direkt.de bestellt. 60€ für 30kg sind zwar nicht sehr günstig, aber ich kannte zu dem Zeitpunkt leider keinen anderen Lieferanten. 

Eine günstigere Quelle im Netz kenne ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2012)

Na gut, wenn du meinst, dass der Preis in Ordnung ist bestell ich halt mal da.

Alle anderen Händler, die ich gefunden hab wollten schon 60€ für ~20kg haben.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2012)

Du kannst auch mal in den örtlichen Supermärkten nachfragen, die benutzen das Zeug teilweise soweit ich weiß, um ihren Fisch zu kühlen. War mal im Marktkauf, da wars nicht der Fall, ich denke mal weil die den da nicht großartig lagern sondern nur direkt anbieten. In der Theke kannste ja kein Dice verwenden, klar.^^ Wenn die was von dem Zeug übrig haben, kippen die das ja auch nur weg. Da wirste vielleicht nicht gleich an ne Kiste voll kommen, aber nen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. September 2012)

Okay danke  ich frag auch mal beim Metzger nach, vielleicht haben die ja sowas...


----------



## Ü50 (11. September 2012)

Metzger eher nicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (12. September 2012)

Frag mal lieber bei Großhändler wie z.B. Metro/MIOS nach.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. September 2012)

So, ich hab S478 nochmal ausgekramt. Die Effizienz passt jetzt auch, nun habe ich aber einen etwas widerspenstigen Celeron D320. Die CPU läuft eigentlich richtig gut, bin von 2,4GHz Standardtakt schon auf 4,5GHz wPrime 1024M gekommen bei gar nicht mal stark erhöhter Spannung (1,3V->1,47V). Leider startet das System nicht mehr (Kein POST) wenn ich die Spannung im BIOS auf mehr als 1,6V einstelle. Bei 1,625V geht nix mehr. Erstmal wollte ich dem Board jetzt einen vdroop mod verpassen, damit die Lastspannung nicht immer so stark schwankt. Aber das erklärt ja nicht das Verhalten des Systems, hat da jemand Ideen?


----------



## Turrican (12. September 2012)

ich schätz mal du nutzt ein asus p4cxxx board?
prescotts booten da nicht mit mehr als 1.6V, da musst du nen vmod machen. 
dann stellst einfach z.b. 1.5V im bios ein und den rest drehst dann per vmod hoch. das funzt dann.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. September 2012)

Genau, ich hab ein P4C800-E Deluxe. Ah, interessant, danke  Hast du zufällig gerade nen Link dafür parat?
vdroop hab ich grad gelötet, wird gleich getestet.


----------



## Turrican (12. September 2012)

leider nein, der mod sollte aber irgendwo auf xs.org rumgeistern.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch mal in den örtlichen Supermärkten nachfragen, die benutzen das Zeug teilweise soweit ich weiß, um ihren Fisch zu kühlen. War mal im Marktkauf, da wars nicht der Fall, ich denke mal weil die den da nicht großartig lagern sondern nur direkt anbieten. In der Theke kannste ja kein Dice verwenden, klar.^^ Wenn die was von dem Zeug übrig haben, kippen die das ja auch nur weg. Da wirste vielleicht nicht gleich an ne Kiste voll kommen, aber nen Versuch ist es wert.



Jeder Supermarkt hat dice, ist immer in den großen Kühlboxen  (schrankgöße mit rollen) drinn um alles mögliche kühl zu halten, allerdings nur wenn geliefert wird. Das dice wird dann in der Regel auf den Deckel gestellt und die leeren Kühlboxen außen hingestellt.

Also einfach mal nachfragen ob du das dice bekommen kannst (am besten auch nachfragen wann die Immer Lieferung bekommen) (weiß das aus Erfahrung, hab selber mal im Edeka gearbeitet)


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. September 2012)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an mein M4E, was ich wiederbeleben konnte, mit der durchgeschmorten Leiterbahn und dem kaputten Elko? Leider ist mir da eben ein Pin im Sockel abgebrochen, war wohl schon länger lose, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist... 
Aber das interessiert das Board doch nicht, läuft einwandfrei


----------



## Ü50 (17. September 2012)

War wohl ein unwichtiger Pin. alle werden glaube ich sowieso nicht benötigt.
Ich habe auch eins mit einem abgebrochenen Pin. ASUS P8P67 Pro das läuft auch noch, jedoch nur noch mit einem Ram.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. September 2012)

Ja, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ausgerechnet einen Massepin zu erwischen, war schon nicht sonderlich groß.^^
Hab eben entdeckt, eine Ram-Bank funktioniert nicht mehr vernünftig, da bleibt er dann beim Booten mit Code 45 hängen. Vielleicht gibt sich das wenn ich die Leiterbahn auf der Rückseite noch etwas sorgfältiger flicke. Jedenfalls hab ichs zum testen für 24/7 jetzt mal mit der CPU auf 5GHz, die Mosfets auf 850MHz, 6GB Ram@1600MHz. Wenn das ohne Probleme läuft ist das Board noch in Ordnung


----------



## Icke&Er (18. September 2012)

Heute gabs zur Abwechslung mal Post aus Taiwan


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. September 2012)

Kurz gesagt, alles was man braucht, um kostenlos für ECS Werbung zu machen 

PS: Mein M4E hat den Dauerbetrieb mit 5GHz übrigens einwandfrei überstanden  Ich wette das Board funktioniert auch noch wenn ich es im laufenden Betrieb die Niagarafälle runterwerfe...


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2012)

Hab heut zwei alte Bürorechner geschenkt bekommen, sind doch immer noch die besten. Die CPUs sind unwahrscheinlich gut, weil sie einfach nie richtig eins aufn Deckel kriegen sondern 99% ihrer Lebenszeit nur idlen.
In einem davon steckte dieses nette Teil, more to come:

[hwbot=2315051]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2315050]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (21. September 2012)

das ist doch mal nee ln2 cpu


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2012)

Da kann ich ja langsam mal ne Sammlung aufmachen  An Material solls nicht mangeln, nur das Kühlmittel fehlt mir... Und wenn dat jetzt in Magdeburg auch nicht besser wird weiß ich auch nicht was ich noch machen soll^^ Sonst komm ich frühestens nächste Semesterferien mal wieder an was wenn wir ne OC-Party schmeißen oder so^^

// Komisch. Mit meinem E8400@SS damals hab ich auf meinem RF einen FSB von 645 erreicht, auf dem RE nur 570. Mit dem E7200 ging das RE eben immerhin bis 595 und dann machte die CPU zu (verständlich bei nem Standard-FSB von 266 ). Muss ich glatt den E84er da nochmal drauf schnallen. Jetzt erstmal abtauen, irgendwie will das ganze Setup gerade nicht mehr so wie ich. Ist ja zum Glück schön unkompliziert mit SS.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2012)

FSB 595 für nen E7200 ist aller ehren Wert.
Meiner hat damals bei ~490 zu gemacht


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. September 2012)

Mit vollem Multi geht er bis ca. 567 (CPU-Z 5380MHz). Ich schau mal ob ich noch ne 595er Vali davon finde.

Mein REX geht jetzt komischerweise doch erheblich weiter als letztes Mal. Hatte es ne Weile im 24/7 Dauerbetrieb, vielleicht hat die neu angelötete NB-Spule da irgendwie von profitiert, jedenfalls gings mit denselben Settings von 570 FSB schon mal auf 640 Vali ) Und da macht dein mein E8400 unter SS zu.


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2012)

Hiermit kann man anscheinend eine Beliebige Spannung für GTX680 Karten einstellen:

https://sites.google.com/site/qwwwizx/home/gtx-680


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. September 2012)

Mit dem REX lässt sich im 32M noch gut was rausholen:

[hwbot=2315312]submission[/hwbot]

Und nen schnellen PiFast gabs auch noch (nur 2 Runs gemacht)

[hwbot=2315318]submission[/hwbot]

Und 640er Vali: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. September 2012)

falls ihr noch nen Q6600 sucht, der zeimlich gut  geht einfach mal in meinem VK thread schaun.
(preise sind für HW/PCGHX Member natürlich etwas günstiger)


----------



## Jazzman (26. September 2012)

Ich weis ist vll. ein wenig OT, aber wollte nicht extra einen Thread losmachen: Eine Vapochill Lightspeed für 150€, ist der Preis gut oder zu teuer?


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst und wie der Zusand der Anlage ist


----------



## blackbolt (28. September 2012)

Jazzman schrieb:


> Ich weis ist vll. ein wenig OT, aber wollte nicht extra einen Thread losmachen: Eine Vapochill Lightspeed für 150€, ist der Preis gut oder zu teuer?


 
150 gehen schon in ordnung wenn die kokü in einem guten zustand ist hab für meine vapochill 200 bezahlt und die macht echt noch gut was her


----------



## blackbolt (4. Oktober 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> Heute ist es offiziell
> bin seit 1 Jahr beim PCGHX TEAM
> hier mal meine Errungenschaften
> 
> ...


*das war vor einem Jahr*

*heute sind es nun zwei Jahre im PCGHX TEAM*
ich finde meine Errungenschaften können sich aufjeden Fall sehen lassen


Processor (127)
Videocard (97)
Motherboard (35)
Memory (24)
Disk (2)
Power Supply(8)
*5,459.81pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                         Xtreme OC   *TPP* 5,030.80                                                         *UP* 4,290.10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x197


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x147                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x116


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x159
wollte noch was loswerden

ich bin gerne im PCGHX TEAM und fühl mich hier im Team sehr gut aufgehoben.
noch ein besonderen Dank an Roman für die tolle EOS
 und ans Team(der8auer) für die GIGABYTE EOC die wir ja dank meines Fingerspitzen Gefühls gewinnen konnten

so auf in die nächsten Jahre


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich  Weiter so


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

Respekt.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (4. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit, ich habe hier noch DDR1 Ram liegen, Twister TwinMos PC4300 533Mhz 2x512MB, kann einer von euch sowas gebrauchen?

Bei mir würde es sonst im Elektro Spermüll mit den alten Rechnern demnächst entsorgt werden.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2012)

Joah...bevor du den in die Tonne haust nehm ich ihn. Habe noch ein Bench-DDR1 Mobo @home.


----------



## blackbolt (4. Oktober 2012)

=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich habe hier noch DDR1 Ram liegen, Twister TwinMos PC4300 533Mhz 2x512MB, kann einer von euch sowas gebrauchen?
> 
> Bei mir würde es sonst im Elektro Spermüll mit den alten Rechnern demnächst entsorgt werden.


 
mist jetzt war ich nicht schnell genug


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (4. Oktober 2012)

So grad von Schicht gekommen, dachte mir das den RAM einer gebrauchen kann, mit meinem Sempron 3100+ hatte der sich eh nur gelangweilt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal meinen Lappi mit ner GT640M gebencht, finde aber die Karte nicht im Bot? Bin ich blöd?


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibts vielleicht nicht und du musst sie noch eintragen lassen. Macht Turrican im Support-Bereich


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

wieviel vCore würdet ihr max. auf einen A8-5600k unter Luft geben? Nicht für 24/7 sondern zum Benchen. (Antec H2O 620)
Ich habe folgendes Board: ASUS F2A85-V Pro


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2012)

Zum Benchen kannst dem ruhig 1,6 Volt geben wenn die Temperatur das mitmacht. Schätze aber, dass du mit der Antec schon bei so 1,55 Volt an die Grenze stoßen könntest.


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok, thx für die Info. Ich nehme mir aber dann doch eher Zeit und montiere die normale Wakü - ist deutlich sinniger


----------



## Moose83 (13. Oktober 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Zum Benchen kannst dem ruhig 1,6 Volt geben wenn die Temperatur das mitmacht. Schätze aber, dass du mit der Antec schon bei so 1,55 Volt an die Grenze stoßen könntest.


 
Wäre da vorsichtiger Weis nicht, ob man den mit nem FX 8xxx vergleichen kann, aber bei 1,5V sind bei meinem on Air die Lichter ausgegangen


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2012)

Mein A10-5800K hatte eine Standardspannung von 1,44 Volt


----------



## Moose83 (13. Oktober 2012)

Mein FX 1,4V. Verstehe es selber nicht, der 1. ist bei 1,5V gestorben, der 2. läuft auch mit 1,5V on Air
AMD ist nen Fall für sich


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2012)

Noch 18 Punkte und wir haben die 40.000 Punkte-Marke durchbrochen


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein das es im Bot noch keine HD 6450 mit DDR3 VRAM gibt? Finde da keine


----------



## Turrican (15. Oktober 2012)

diese hier? 
Radeon HD 6450 GDDR3 overclocking


----------



## Ü50 (15. Oktober 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Noch 18 Punkte und wir haben die 40.000 Punkte-Marke durchbrochen



Mal sehen, ob ich die fehlenden Punkte heute noch zusteuern kann.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gestern ca 180 GTTP bekommen .....zählen die da ?


----------



## Ü50 (15. Oktober 2012)

@True Monkey

wie das alles zusammen hängt, verstehe ich bis Heute noch nicht


----------



## Moose83 (15. Oktober 2012)

GTPP und HWPP zählen zum Teampunktestand Es wird jedoch seit der neuen Rev. nur das beste Ergebnis fürs Team gezählt. Wenn z.B. 5 Mann von euch im selben Ranking sind, dann zählt nur der beste zu den Powerpoints. Normale Hardwarepunkte zählen zu 1/10 zum Gesamtpunktestand


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Oktober 2012)

Durch meinen Laptop simma jetzt drüber


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehr cool  Endlich über 40k


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey alle zusammen ich bin wieder im Forum , bzw im HWbot Team, und hab ein neues, nettes System (gestern zusammengebastelt).
Ich hab jetzt ca. 1 Jahr oder länger mich gar nicht mehr mit Overclocking beschäftigt und muss vieles wieder lernen. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2012)

Cool, dass du wieder da bist  Bin sicher, dass wir dir helfen können


----------



## DrDave (21. Oktober 2012)

Zwischenstand für heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin doch richtig in der Annahme, dass beim Heaven DX11 test nicht an der Tesselation gedreht werden darf?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2012)

@dr dave 

Deinem Pic kann ich nichts abgewinnen 
Wenn du Ergebnisse posten willst mache es so ...

[hwbot=XXX]2322482[/hwbot]

Wie das geht ....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/115136-guide-neue-hwbot-codes-einbinden.html

Ist übrigens ein Top Ergebniss


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Mario: Fail  

@Dave: Doch, du darfst die Tessellation im CCC deaktiveren. Gilt auch für den 11er.


----------



## DrDave (21. Oktober 2012)

Raffiniert
Danke Masterchief79, dass erklärt das schwache DX11 Ergebnis. Im 11er hab ich es bereits deaktiviert, da ich das dort wusste
@True
Danke für den Link
Habs mal in den Spoiler verfrachtet.


Spoiler



[hwbot=2322503]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322498]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322497]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322494]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322483]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322482]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322481]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322480]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322479]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich versteh gar nicht wieso der 01er so extrem niedrig ist. Ist das üblich bei den HD7000ern? Mit ner 8800GTS G80 ist es für gewöhnlich kein Problem Richtung 90k zu kommen (mein Score liegt bei 99k mit ner 320MB aber das war auch unter Kokü). Da hatte ich auch nur ne Sandy Bridge unter Wakü.

Edit: Ach so. Bei Benches, die älter sind als der 06er, kannst du HT ausmachen. Den 03er mit 4 Kernen benchen, 01er und 05er mit zwei. Dann dürftest du die CPU auch noch ein gutes Stückchen höher bekommen und das HT könnte im 01er auch schon die Lösung des Problems sein.


----------



## DrDave (21. Oktober 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht wieso der 01er so extrem niedrig ist. Ist das üblich bei den HD7000ern? Mit ner 8800GTS G80 ist es für gewöhnlich kein Problem Richtung 90k zu kommen (mein Score liegt bei 99k mit ner 320MB aber das war auch unter Kokü). Da hatte ich auch nur ne Sandy Bridge unter Wakü.



Das könnte wohl auch mit an meinem ungetweaktem WinXP liegen, ist ein ganz normales XP mit SP3 so wie es fertig installiert wird.
Grade bei den alten Benches ist ja der CPU Takt wichtiger, beim Aquamark war die maximale GPU Auslastung unter 30°



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Edit: Ach so. Bei Benches, die älter sind als der 06er, kannst du HT ausmachen. *Den 03er mit 4 Kernen benchen*, 01er und 03er mit zwei. Dann dürftest du die CPU auch noch ein gutes Stückchen höher bekommen und das HT könnte im 01er auch schon die Lösung des Problems sein.


Das sollte bestimmt ein 3DMark 05 werden?
Den 3DMark 06 aber mit HT?

Danke für die Tipps.
Hier noch der Heaven X ohne Tesselation

[hwbot=2322556]submission[/hwbot]

Werde nächstes WE nochmal testen wenn die Lufttemperaturen gesunken sind.
Die GraKa sollte dann die 1350MHz machen.
Mit der CPU muss ich mal schauen.
Die läuft mit +0,150V Offset auf 4,8GHz, +0,2V Offset reicht schon mal nicht für 4,9GHz bei meinen 20° Lufttemp.

Edit: Vlt. sollte man das mit der unterstützten Kernanzahl mit in dem Thread erwähnen


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das könnte wohl auch mit an meinem ungetweaktem WinXP liegen, ist ein ganz normales XP mit SP3 so wie es fertig installiert wird.
> Grade bei den alten Benches ist ja der CPU Takt wichtiger, beim Aquamark war die maximale GPU Auslastung unter 30°


Naja so viel tweaken muss man da eigentlich nicht für einen halbwegs akzeptablen Score. Frage mich auch was es sein könnte. Vielleicht Treibersettings oder so. Aber lass das HT weg dann sehen wir mal.



> Das sollte bestimmt ein 3DMark 05 werden?
> Den 3DMark 06 aber mit HT?


Nein, das sollte ein 3D Mark 03 werden. Beiden Tests ist HT wurscht und beim 05er kannst du den CPU Test auch weglassen. Punktzahl gibts trotzdem. Allerdings läuft der 03er leicht besser mit 4 Kernen.
So muss es, das zweite war vertippt:
*Den 03er mit 4 Kernen benchen*, 01er und *05er* mit zwei.
Den 06er mit HT, es sei denn du betreibst 3 oder mehr GTX680er oder HD7970er unter LN2 mit nem 3770K über 6,5GHz. Dann kriegst du tatsächlich mehr Punkte ohne HT, weil die CPU dann noch 150MHz höher geht, was die unfassbare Grafikpower entsprechend weniger ausbremst, sodass es auch mit einem etwas schlechteren CPU Test am Ende mehr Gesamtpunkte gibt. Aber für gewöhnlich: Mit HT


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2012)

Beim 05er auf jeden Fall HT ausschalten. Bringt ein etwas höheres Ergebnis


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2012)

War doch richtig 03er mit vier und 05er mit zwei Kernen ja? Kommt schonmal vor dass ich das vertausche^^


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2012)

soeben passiert ....vertauscht


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2012)

03 mit 2 oder vier. Und 05 auf jeden Fall mit vier.


----------



## n00x (22. Oktober 2012)

so, hallo jungs^^

Hab mich gestern mal bei HwBot angemeldet und bin gleich mit den PCGHX Team gestartet 

Hab gestern und heute schon mal was validiert, #33 Enthusiast Ranking Austria 

Werd mir demnächst ein bisschen alte Hardware (P2,P3,P4, 8800GTX,..) holen und mal kräftig nachrücken^^

BTW: verkauft wer OC Hardware?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi n00x

Willkommen im Team 

Aber selbst bei uns im Team gelten die Marktplatzregeln von PCGH und dementsprechend sind Kaufgesuche nur dort erlaubt und um dort freigeschaltet zu werden musst du mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 gezählte Beiträge verfasst haben 

Aber beim benchen vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug


----------



## n00x (22. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hi n00x
> 
> Willkommen im Team
> 
> ...



Ich werd mich in Zukunft dran halten, bin noch nicht so lange hier unterwegs 

So ist es


----------



## DrDave (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist der neue AMD_Catalyst_12.11_beta1 Treiber für den HWBot erlaubt oder wie ist das geregelt mit Treibern die noch nicht offiziell erschienen sind?
Weil der gibt anscheinend einen starken Performancebonus im 3DMark 11


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2012)

Beta Treiber sind erlaubt


----------



## Ü50 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi n00x

Willkommen im Team.


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2012)

n00x schrieb:


> so, hallo jungs^^
> 
> Hab mich gestern mal bei HwBot angemeldet und bin gleich mit den PCGHX Team gestartet
> 
> ...


 
Willkommen im Team  

Sag bescheid wenn du irgendwie Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Oktober 2012)

n00x schrieb:


> so, hallo jungs^^
> 
> Hab mich gestern mal bei HwBot angemeldet und bin gleich mit den PCGHX Team gestartet
> 
> ...


 
Nochn Österreicher 

Welcome


----------



## DrDave (22. Oktober 2012)

Nun offiziell den Catalyst 12.11 von AMD
This driver introduces significant performance improvements for many games across ALL 28nm AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series products: HD 7700, HD7800 and HD7900. 
Die Verbesserungen hören sich schon mal lecker an:
3DMark Vantage – Up to 15%
3DMark 11 – Up to 12%
Unigine Heaven – Up to 33%


----------



## Ü50 (22. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Nun offiziell den Catalyst 12.11 von AMD
> This driver introduces significant performance improvements for many games across ALL 28nm AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series products: HD 7700, HD7800 and HD7900.
> Die Verbesserungen hören sich schon mal lecker an:
> 3DMark Vantage – Up to 15%
> ...



Ob es so ist? werde ich in einigen Minuten wissen


----------



## DrDave (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja der download ist schon mal fertig, die 4 Benches sind heute noch fällig
Der ist ja richtig heftig
[hwbot=2322946]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2322948]submission[/hwbot]
Mit 1300MHz wollte sie aber nicht durch den 11er rennen

Mehrperformance (Grafikpunkte)
4,35% in 3DM Vantage
8,3% in Heaven DX11
Im DX9 Test hatte ich 60-100Pkt. weniger!
12% in 3DM 11 bei (50MHz weniger Chiptakt)


----------



## n00x (23. Oktober 2012)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Nochn Österreicher
> 
> Welcome


 
Jo 

Hab ein Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 Sockel 775 und einige P4's zum anfangen bekommen..

Kann mir wer was zum Board sagen? Hat wer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann auch von mir erstmal herzlich willkommen im Team 
Gibt natürlich besseres, aber für den Anfang sollte es gehen. Wenn du weiter viel in Richtung 775 CPUs machen willst, führt eigentlich kein Weg an einem der legendären Asus Boards vorbei (Asus Commando, Rampage Formula oder gleich Rampage Extreme). Kommt halt dann auf die CPUs an. FSB-Technisch reicht das P965-DS4 für P4 CPUs sicherlich aus, aber sobald du dann mal ne 266 oder 333MHz FSB CPU hast kannst du das Ding knicken.
Gibt natürlich auch viele weitere gute Boards, z.B. die P5E oder P5K Ableger, da muss man gucken an was man wie günstig rankommt. Manche Leute schwören auch auf die DFI P45 und X48 Boards (T3RS usw), manche bevorzugen auch Gigabyte. Ist auch immer ein Stück weit Geschmackssache.


----------



## blackbolt (23. Oktober 2012)

n00x schrieb:


> so, hallo jungs^^
> 
> Hab mich gestern mal bei HwBot angemeldet und bin gleich mit den PCGHX Team gestartet



willkommen im team


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir, ein herzliches Willkommen im Team 

Also ich hatte damals das 965P-DS3 mit nem E6600/E8400 und das hat locker einen FSB von 450 mitgemacht, da war dann selbst das P35-DS3 nicht besser


----------



## Ü50 (23. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, ich habe ja so einige von den aufgeführten Boards hier.
Mein Liebling bleibt das ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo.


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Oktober 2012)

Was sagt ihr dazu? Pentium III 800/133 (PGA 370) Laut Wikipedia gibt es diesen jedoch nur als 800EB.
Jetzt meine Frage kann man damit noch was anfangen? Hab aus versehen letztes Jahr als ich noch keine so große Ahnung von Computern hatte das Board zerschossen, durch falsches stecken des Startknopfes jetzt läuft gar nichts mehr und ich hoffe das die CPU nichts abbekommen hat.
Welches Board würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Lohnt es sich diesen zu benchen?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Oktober 2012)

es lohnt sich immer benchen 

für Sockel 370 Prozessoren am besten ein Asus Cusl2-C verwenden.


----------



## MessmakerOC (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte sowieso gebencht 
Ich will auch meine beiden Urgesteine erwecken ATI rage 128/ und rage pro die gerade mal ein Jahr jünger sind als ich o.O
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem TUSL2-C und dem CUSL2-C?


----------



## Turrican (23. Oktober 2012)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu? Pentium III 800/133 (PGA 370) Laut Wikipedia gibt es diesen jedoch nur als 800EB.


das "E" bedeutet bei den Pentium 3 cpus, dass es sich um den "coppermine" core handelt und das "B" steht für 133mhz fsb.
also klar, dass es den p3 800/133 nur als 800eb gibt. 

tusl2-c hat von haus aus p3 "tualatin" support, das cusl2-c nicht.


----------



## MessmakerOC (24. Oktober 2012)

Also könnte ich mnir auch ein tusl holen?


----------



## n00x (24. Oktober 2012)

Server 2003 oder Server 2008 R2 zum benchen?
Hab da Zugriff auf alle Versionen und Ausführungen


----------



## MessmakerOC (24. Oktober 2012)

Wieso Server?
Das nutzt noch nicht einmal Microsoft auf ihren Servern


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Nen stinknormales XP sollte reichen. Ist mMn immer noch die beste Basis zum tweaken. Service Pack 3 mit Updates muss für wPrime installiert sein, sonst brauchst du damit nicht anfangen. Dann halt Dienste abschalten usw und dann kannst du schon ganz gut benchen... Lediglich für den SuperPi 32M muss man noch einiges tun. 
Und dann wären da halt noch die 3D Benchmarks, aber das ist wieder was anderes, und da kommts nicht so sehr aufs OS an (natürlich sollte man keinen 06 auf Win7 benchen aber das versteht sich ja von selbst).


----------



## n00x (24. Oktober 2012)

Windows Server deswegen da ich auf diese leichteren Zugriff habe als auf XP, Win7 usw....auf legalem Weg natürlich


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2012)

Overclock.net rückt uns auf die Pelle - die liegen nicht einmal mehr 900 Punkte hinter uns! 

btw FX-8350 @ Lukü: Hyperhorn`s CPU Frequency score: 5293.09 mhz with a FX-8350


----------



## Ü50 (26. Oktober 2012)

Die haben in den letzten 14 Tagen mächtig aufgeholt.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2012)

egal ....ende Nowember legen wir kräftig nach 

hoffe du bist wieder dabei Georg


----------



## MessmakerOC (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ab Ende November/Anfang Dezember dabei mit meinen vorhandenen 6 Celeron Ds und Autoradiator Kühlung draußen bei Kälte


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2012)

Schön ein paar neue Gesichter hier zu sehen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Vllt. komm ich demnächst günstig an nen E8400. Den lass ich dann leiden

Was is unter Luft benchstabil drin? (Könnte auch mit Verlust leben  )


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich schätze mal so 4800-5000 MHz wird die Grenze sein unter Luft.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antwort  Mal sehen, ob ich irgenswo auf die schnelle ein brauchbares Board herbekomme...


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2012)

5GHz unter Luft wären aber schon ziemlich gut. Ich hatte drei Stück:  Einer ging unter Wakü bis 4,95GHz, die anderen beiden unter Kokü bis  5,35 und 5,65GHz (C1 und E0). Letzterer unter LN2 dann bis 5,8, dann  hats Board zugemacht.

Ach ja, mal so ne Interessensfrage zum  Sockel 1366. Ich habe einen sauguten i7 920 zuhaus, der in dem  Arbeits-PC meines Dads werkelt. Das Board ist ein P6T Deluxe V2. Die  Kombination hab ich auf Biegen und Brechen nicht über 210 BCLK bekommen.  Kann das auch an der CPU liegen?


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das P6T DELUXE V2 nie, aber ich kann mich noch an diverse Benchsessions mit einem Rampage II Extreme bei McZonk erinnern. Die Boards haben grundsätzlich bei 220-222 BCLK dicht gemacht. Da würde es mich nicht überraschen wenn deines nur 210 macht.

Glaube kaum, dass der 920 da dicht macht.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2012)

Um einen 920i hoch getaktet zu bekommen brauchtst du ein RE III (ich sag nur slow mode )

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Die CPU meines Dads muss ich mir auf jeden Fall mal krallen. Hab keine große Erfahrung mit 1366er CPUs, aber der D0 macht echt was her. 3,8GHz 4C/8T über 11 Stunden lang Primestable bei real anliegenden 1,124V.  Bessere Werte sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. Deswegen, wär echt kacke gewesen wenn der bei 210MHz BCLK dicht gemacht hätte.


----------



## der8auer (26. Oktober 2012)

Ein EVGA Classified oder GIGABYTE X58A-OC wären auch eine gute Wahl. Ansonsten wie Mario schon erwähnt hat ein R3E oder R3E Black Edition


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Muss fürchte ich erstmal hinten an stehen. Aber irgendwann...


----------



## Moose83 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Die haben in den letzten 14 Tagen mächtig aufgeholt.



Ne, die haben nicht aufgeholt Das liegt am neuem PCMark Regelwerk, ich hatte meine ganzen Scores gelöscht, die von overclock.net eben nicht So hatten die ganz schnell 800 Punkte mehr aufm Konto...Es wurde noch nicht alles geblockt, die Ranglisten stimmen teils immer noch nicht Sollte in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen passieren, dann habt ihr wieder mehr Vorsprung


----------



## Ü50 (27. Oktober 2012)

OK, danke für Info


----------



## Moose83 (27. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem, etwa 400p solltet ihr bereits wieder mehr an Vorsprung haben, da ich einiges schon nochmal gebencht habe


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir mal jmd. erklären woher hier die 500 Grafikpunkte mehr kommen im Gegensatz zu mir?


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2012)

^^Bisschen mehr getweakt?(gibt da doch paar Tools für Atschi und nicht nur das CCC) VRAM ist höher getaktet? Getuntes BS? Könnte alles sein


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Oktober 2012)

Hast du weniger CPU Takt?
Der Combined und der Physx-Score deuten drauf hin und daher wirst du auch weniger GPU-Punkte haben. 3D11 profitiert halt auch bissel von CPU-Takt...


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2012)

^^Ist ja genau andersherum


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Anders herum, genau ich hab +10MHz Chiptakt und -50MHz Memtakt und die Differenz beträgt etwa 500 Punkte.
Außer Tesselation off und ein frisches W7 Prof. 64 Bit hab ich nicht gemacht
Ein paar Dienste auszuschalten wird wohl auch kaum 500 Punkte bringen


----------



## Moose83 (29. Oktober 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd. erklären woher hier die 500 Grafikpunkte mehr kommen im Gegensatz zu mir?


 
Er hat den Ram mit 1300, du nur 1100. Und er hat die CPU höher getaktet


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Oktober 2012)

^^Physics und Combined Score sind aber beim Ersten (dem anderen Ergebnis) viel niedriger^^ und darum gehts vermutlich auch


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Er hat den Ram mit 1300, du nur 1100. Und er hat die CPU höher getaktet


 
Er hat zwar höheren Ramtakt, den gleichen CPU Takt aber letztendlich weniger physicpunkte und damit auch weniger combined score.
Aber wie er 500 grafikpunkte mehr haben kann ist mir ein rätsel.


----------



## derNetteMann (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein Windows kann gut und gerne 500Punkte ausmachen im 3D11. Auch die Version vom 3D11 macht einen Unterschied und da bei den Scores noch kein ORB gebraucht wird kann man da halt auch tricksen 

Der Hohe GPU Score kommt durch den höheren Ramtakt zustände. Die Karte skaliert bis 1900 extrem auf RAM.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ram sag ich doch


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ram sag ich doch


 




derNetteMann schrieb:


> Ein Windows kann gut und gerne 500Punkte ausmachen im 3D11. Auch die Version vom 3D11 macht einen Unterschied und da bei den Scores noch kein ORB gebraucht wird kann man da halt auch tricksen
> 
> Der Hohe GPU Score kommt durch den höheren Ramtakt zustände. Die Karte skaliert bis 1900 extrem auf RAM.


 
Bin mit dem VRAM etwas vorsichtiger, soll ja schließlich auch empfindlicher sein als der Chip selbst.
Läuft auch noch mit den standardmäßigen 1,6V.


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2012)

1,7 Volt sind kein Problem für  den RAM  Vorallem zum Benchen.


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2012)

Muss ich mal sehen, da man mit Trixx nicht die VRAM Spannung verändern kann und im Afterburner die Chipspannung "nur" bis 1300mV geht.
Werd ich mal testen ob die Kombination der beiden reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich tip mal darauf das mit "1,7v sind kein Prob" der 8auer den ram und nicht den Vram meint


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2012)

Was meinst du denn True zu der *V*RAM Spannung?
Schauen wir mal seine Ausrede ist, wenn er wirklich den RAM meint


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2012)

VRAM - Spannung der Karte. Und genau den habe ich gemeint


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok dann tut einfach so als ob ich nichts gepostet hätte


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2012)

alles klar


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach grad ne GTX275. Im Vantage gingen ohne Mod 729MHz GPU, mit Mod liefen @1,3V Last schon mal 756 durch. Ram ohne weiter zu testen bei 1242 (Standardwerte: 648/1150). Eher Gurke oder akzeptabel?


----------



## Ü50 (31. Oktober 2012)

Eher Gurke: meine geht ohne Mod 770/1302 und ist auch nichts besonderes. (Standart 650/1200)


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Oktober 2012)

Nach weiterem testen scheint die karte echt mega ******* zu sein.^^ Vielleicht liegts aber auch noch an was anderem, da komm ich schon noch hinter.
Hab die Kokü draufgepackt und am Verdampfer sinds so zwischen ca. -55°C. Die reale GPU-Temperatur liegt laut GPU-Z zwischen -49°C Idle und -31°C Volllast im 03er. Und was packt sie damit: 770MHz -.-
Andererseits kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die sooo schlecht auf Kälte skaliert. Oder? Bei meiner 260 wars aber genau dasselbe. Gerade so an die Luft-Werte herangekommen unter Kokü. Kanns mir nicht erklären.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2012)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Welches Modell ist das denn?


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2012)

Es ist (war) eine PNY GTX275 im Referenzdesign. Die Karte ist mir soeben abgeschmurgelt. Dieselben Einstellungen (und sogar höhere ) sind unter Luft übrigens schon durchgelaufen... Eingestellt waren 756/1242@1,3V GPU im 06er. Dann bumm und der Gestank den man so ungern in der Nähe von PC-Teilen riecht.
Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so schade drum  Ich glaub ich lass die Finger von der GTX200er Serie, das funktioniert einfach nicht. Machen keinen Takt mit, gehen unter Luft besser als unter Kälte und geben bei der kleinsten Belastung den Löffel ab. 

Spannungsversorgung sieht aber noch intakt aus, vllt hats auch nur nen Kondensator erwischt. Dasselbe ist mir mit der GTX275 eines Freundes übrigens auch schon passiert, wie kann das denn sein dass die bei 1,3V schon reihenweise hochgehen^^


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2012)

Kann eigentlich kaum sein. Die G200er habe ich oft mit 1,6-1,7 vGPU befeuert. Denke die Karte hatte vorher schon ein Problem. Normal ist das nicht 

edit: Die Spannungen waren natürlich mit LN2 - aber 1,3 mit KoKü passen schon.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, war nicht das erste Mal. Hattest du auf deinen Karten Cap Mods drauf? Mir scheint, die Kondensatoren waren zu klein bemessen.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2012)

Nur auf einer von fünf und bei der einen gab es keinen Unterschied. Mehr oder größere Kondensatoren können bedingt die Stabilität erhöhen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es daran liegt.


----------



## DrDave (4. November 2012)

Hatte mich gestern mal mal ans tweaken von meinen XP SP3 gemacht.
Nach den Anleitungen von windows-tweaks.info und tweakhound leider mit überaus bescheidenen Erfolg.
Aquamark geht auch nicht mehr
Meine Windows 7 Ergebnisse konnte ich mit leider immer noch nicht erreichen.
Testsettings waren 3770k @4 ghz, 7950 @ 1100/1500, 2133MHz 11-11-11-30 1T.


----------



## der8auer (4. November 2012)

Welche Benchmarks hast du denn gemacht?


----------



## DrDave (4. November 2012)

ooops ich vergaß, die 3DMarks 03,05,06


----------



## crazzzy85 (4. November 2012)

mit der ATI 79xx Serie wirst du mit XP nie an die Scores von Windows 7 kommen.


----------



## DrDave (4. November 2012)

An was liegt das? Treiber?
Beruhigt mich aber erstmal
Hat vlt. jmd. eine Ahnung warum der Aquamark nicht mehr funktioniert.
Kurz zum Problem:
Benchmark startet normal, läuft auch normal durch und dann sobald der Auswerte- bzw. Ergebnisbildschirm kommen sollte bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und kurze Zeit später startet sich der PC neu.
Ansonsten muss wenn ich Lust habe mit den Diensten etwas spielen.
Wenigsten hab ich schonmal herausgefunden, das Trixx den Plug and Play Dienst brauch


----------



## True Monkey (4. November 2012)

Dir fehlt die Dll datei 

Schau mal hier da ist im ersten Post als anhang dran ...die einfach im aquamark ordner reinkopieren (alte ersetzen) 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/90234-info-aquamark.html


----------



## DrDave (4. November 2012)

Vor meiner XP Tweakaktion/aufräumaktion ging er ja noch problemlos.
Ich werds trotzdem gleich mal versuchen, danke


----------



## Ü50 (4. November 2012)

Du hast bestimmt einen Dienst zuviel abgeschaltet. Hast du deine Dienste vorher (im Original)  gesichert? wenn ja, dann kannst du sie wiederherstellen.
Danach solltest du aus der Liste " Windows XP - Alle unntigen Windows Dienste abschalten " nicht all aufgeführten Dienste auf EINMAL veränder.
Nimm dir immer nur zwei oder drei vor.  
Danach neu starten und nachsehen ob deine Programme noch laufen. Ausschlussverfahren


----------



## Moose83 (4. November 2012)

Der Aquamark braucht Netframework, dieser Wrapper ist sowas von verbugged Wartet einfach ab, ein neuer ist in Arbeit und wird bald erscheinen
Please work on a new wrapper - hwbot.org


----------



## -Fux- (12. November 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich bin gerade dabei ein paar S775 CPUs auf einem Asus Blitz zu benchen (Cedar-Mills), kann mir jemand sagen ob das Verändern der GTLs "viel" bringt? Oder kann ich die (vorerst) ignorieren und auf "Auto" lassen?


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2012)

Ja das kannst du auf auto lassen. Bringt nur bedingt was.

[Howto] GTL Spannungen richtig setzen - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## Don_Dan (12. November 2012)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei ein paar S775 CPUs auf einem Asus Blitz zu benchen (Cedar-Mills), kann mir jemand sagen ob das Verändern der GTLs "viel" bringt? Oder kann ich die (vorerst) ignorieren und auf "Auto" lassen?


 
Die GTLs zu verändern bringt nur etwas wenn du an das FSB-Limit gehst, bei den Cedar Mill bist du aber sowieso nicht durch den FSB limitiert, also kannst du die auch auf Auto lassen.


----------



## -Fux- (12. November 2012)

Danke


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. November 2012)

Fux, was hattest du mit dem 641er für ne Kühlung und für Spannungen?


----------



## -Fux- (13. November 2012)

unter Luft (Corsair A70), ca. 1,55-1,575V (CPU-Z) 

Hab mir gerade nochmal meinen 420er Celeron vorgenommen und damit mein OS zerschossen = Zeit fürs Bett


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Moinsen allerseits. Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich früher (vor 4 oder 5 Jahren) ebenfalls im PCGH HW-Bot Team mitgemacht (Teils sehr erfolgreich, teils wieder auch nicht  ) und hab mich gestern mal wieder eingeloggt und war ein wenig verwirrt. Wo zum ******* sind die ganzen OC-Ergebnisse geblieben? Ist HW-Bot mittlerweile ein reines Benchmark-compare System geworden? Ich kann nirgendwo einsehen welche Taktraten mit welcher CPU oder GPU erreicht wurden. Gibts dafür überhaupt noch Punkte? Was aus dem alten HW-Bot geworden ist gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht.....


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Hi 

Du musst zu:

Hardware -> Browse Videocards (oder processor) -> Modell aus der Liste auswählen

Das Design wurde geändert, aber das System ist trotzdem noch fast so wie früher


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2012)

^^Du meinst jetzt deine Ergebnisse, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Wtf wieso fehlen mir diese Menüpunkte????

Edit: Wenn ich zum Beispiel die Max OC Ergebnisse eines bestimmten Prozessors sehen will, wo finde ich die?

Naja... Ich finde da jedenfalls gar nichts mehr. Bei HW-Bot ging es mir nie um irgendwelche Benchmarks und ich habe HW-Bot noch als OC Plattform in Erinnerung. Damals konnte ich meine OC Ergebnisse in Mhz hochladen, habe dafür Punkte bekommen (Und wieder abgezogen bekommen weil ich irgendwas mit den Screens falsch gemacht habe wovon ich heute noch nicht weiss was, sehr ärgerlich bei Rang 1, 2 und 3 Ergebnissen xD ) und nun? Nun kann ich mir Benchmark Ergebnisse ansehen.... Sorry vielleicht steig ich auch einfach nur nicht durch, aber wenn ich da einen Prozessor oder eine Grafikkarte ansehe, dann sehe ich bloss Bench Ergebnisse. Vielleicht ein bisschen bekloppt aber das macht mich gerade auch ein bisschen wütend. Habe nämlich am Wochenende darüber nachgedacht meine gesamte Hardwaresammlung mal wieder aus dem Keller zu holen um ein paar Punkte fürs Team zu holen etc. aber so wie HW-Bot sich nun darstellt, nein Danke... Ich will nur OCen und nicht noch x-Benches laufen lassen. So angepisst wegen HW-Bot war ich nicht mehr seit es damals einfach nicht geklappt hat den Weltrekord-Takt von meinem 4000+ (4,8Ghz unter Luft -.-) hochzuladen, nach jedem upload war damals einfach alles wie vorher und nichts wurde geuppt......


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. November 2012)

Suchfunktionen nutzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Ruhig bleiben 

Die Zeit bleibt eben nicht stehen. Nimm dir einfach die Zeit und schaus dir an. Ist einiges besser geworden 

Welchen Browser verwendest du denn?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Ja, das hab ich schon getan. Wenn ich dort dann unter Browse Processors auf zum Beispiel AMD klicke passiert gar nichts. Die Seite bleibt wie sie ist und ich kann mir nur die 5 Prozessoren rechts unter browse Processor Models ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Firefox 16.02


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Komisch, bei mir siehts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verwende allerdings Chrome


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Chrome hab ich gerade erst wieder verbannt, weil meine Verbindung mit dem Browser irgendwie nur Probleme gemacht hat (ewig lange Ladezeiten Beispielsweise) Ich versuchs mal mit IE.


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Ja, mit dem IE funktionierts bei mir auch.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Bei mir nicht... Grafikkarten bei beiden Browsern, ja aber Prozessoren nicht. Seltsam


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2012)

Bei mir siehts so aus wie bei der8auer, also normal
Ich hab leider den Firefox verbannt, IE sowieso, sonst hätte ich mal gegen testen können


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaw  Das wird ja immer besser... Siehe Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2012)

Geht die Suchfunktion?
Für konkrete CPU/GPU Wünsche ziemlich gut, wenn du natürlich stöbern willst eher nichts


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Ja, aber da haben wir es wieder... Mich interessieren die Benchmark Ergebnisse nicht, kein Stück! Und wenn ich da nach einer 8800 GS 384 Mb beispielsweise suche bekomme ich einfach eine Liste mit Aquamark 3 Benchergebnissen.


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2012)

Aquamark Ergebnisse?
Irgendwas läuft falsch bei dir
Die Suche nach 8800 GS 384 Mb für mich hier hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Ja, dort bin ich nun auch (Habe vorher anstelle des Search feldes rechts oben den Meüpunkt Search ---> Submissions gewählt) Allerdings bin ich da dann auch wieder bei meinem Problem. Wo bitte ist dort das ranking für die OC Ergebnisse? Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Ergebnis hochladen will, kann ich nur Benchmark Ergebnisse hochladen??? Keine OC Ergebnisse? Und genau das ist der Punkt der mich an dem "neuen" HWBot arg stört. Ich finds traurig denn ich OC´e gern und will mich in sachen OC mit anderen messen, nicht in Sachen Benchmarks.


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Wonach suchst du denn dann


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

OC Ergebnisse, sagte ich doch bereits...


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Ist für mich irgendwie das gleiche oder? Bei den Benchmarkergebnissen siehst du doch wie hoch die Hardware getaktet wurde.


----------



## Don_Dan (13. November 2012)

@Soulsnap: Bei mir funktioniert die "Browse Hardware" Funktion unter FF 16.0.2 ohne Probleme. Hast du irgendwelche Dienste mit NoScript blockiert?

Und ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz was du jetzt suchst? Seit dem ich bei HWBot bin ist außer SiSoft SANDRA kein Benchmark entfernt worden, es sind nur neue dazu gekommen. Die Oberfläche ist natürlich jetzt eine ganz andere, aber ich bin mir sicher daran wirst du dich schnell gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Ja... Ich möchte aber nicht erst bei 210 benchmarks die Taktraten prüfen sondern eine direkte OC Rangliste, wie es sie früher gab. Naja was solls das führt alles zu nichts. HWBot ist jetzt Benchbot und ich kann mich noch so sehr drüber ärgern es bleibt Benchbot. Schade, hätte echt gern mal wieder ne OC Session gemacht und die Ergebnisse hochgeladen. Leider nicht möglich und Punkte für OC Ergebnisse scheints ja eh nicht mehr zu geben...


----------



## Don_Dan (13. November 2012)

Klar gibt es die Rangliste nach Taktraten noch, nennt sich CPU Frequency. Du verschenkst halt extrem viele Punkte wenn du keine Benchmarks laufen lässt und nur CPU-Z Validations machst.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Ja das ist die Overall Rangliste. Früher gab es sowas für jede CPU einzeln. Und wie schon angemerkt, kann ich nur Benchmark Ergebnisse hochladen, keine OC Ergebnisse.


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ja... Ich möchte aber nicht erst bei 210 benchmarks die Taktraten prüfen sondern eine direkte OC Rangliste, wie es sie früher gab. Naja was solls das führt alles zu nichts. HWBot ist jetzt Benchbot und ich kann mich noch so sehr drüber ärgern es bleibt Benchbot. Schade, hätte echt gern mal wieder ne OC Session gemacht und die Ergebnisse hochgeladen. Leider nicht möglich und Punkte für OC Ergebnisse scheints ja eh nicht mehr zu geben...


 
Klar gibts die noch, wie Don_Dan schon gesagt hat. Das System von HWBot hat sich nicht geändert.

HWBot war schon immer der BenchBot.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ja das ist die Overall Rangliste. Früher gab es sowas für jede CPU einzeln. Und wie schon angemerkt, kann ich nur Benchmark Ergebnisse hochladen, keine OC Ergebnisse.



Das gibt es doch immer noch? Klick doch einfach mal irgendeine CPU an und dann zu CPU-Frequency.

Bsp E8400:
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_1512


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2012)

Sowas gibts natürlich auch für jede einzelne CPU!
Was soll den ein OC Ergebnis für dich sein?
Ich versteh dein Problem nicht


----------



## Don_Dan (13. November 2012)

Natürlich gibt's das auch noch für jeden Prozessor einzeln. Hier für deinen E8400.


----------



## der8auer (13. November 2012)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt's das auch noch für jeden Prozessor einzeln. Hier für deinen E8400.


 
 Wieviele CPUs gibts im Bot? Wir haben beide die gleiche als Beispiel gewählt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hwbot-diskussionsthread-1940.html#post4726357


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh  Gottverd**** Ich muss blind vor ärger gewesen sein... Danke, echt vielen Dank. Unfassbar wieso hab ich das übersehen? Evtl wurde es mir bisher auch nicht dargestellt, so wie die Prozessor und Grafikkarten browse Funktion


----------



## Don_Dan (13. November 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wieviele CPUs gibts im Bot? Wir haben beide die gleiche als Beispiel gewählt
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hwbot-diskussionsthread-1940.html#post4726357


 
Der E8400 ist aber auch ein ganz besonders interessanter Prozessor!


----------



## Jogibär (14. November 2012)

Schock, laut Christian Ney hat Turrican seinen Account gelöscht.

Who is the 1st ? - hwbot.org

Weiß jemand, warum?????

Ich hoffe, dass das doch nur ein technischer Fehler ist, denn damit würde die weltweite HWBOT-Gemeinde Ihren fleißigsten, hilfsbereitesten und loyalsten Mitstreiter verlieren.

@ Turrican: Du hast mich sehr oft in den Ranglisten geschlagen, aber ohne Dich macht es nicht mal halb so viel Spaß. Komm' wieder !!!!!


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2012)

Wie ich gerade dort im Thema gepostet habe hat er sehr persönliche Gründe für diese Entscheidung. Er hat den HWBot Staff über die Situation informiert und ich bitte auch alle dies zu akzeptieren. Bitte sendet ihm auch keine EMails oder PNs, da er gerade andere Dinge im Kopf hat.

Turrican hat seinen Account selbst gelöscht


----------



## Jogibär (14. November 2012)

Es ist wie ich finde, ein sehr schwerer Verlust für's Bot !!! 

Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich Dir, Turrican, alles alles Gute und vielleicht kommst Du doch noch irgendwann zurück, so dass wir unseren Kampf im Oldschool-Bereich fortsetzen können.

Sei gegrüßt aus Berlin.


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2012)

Massmans offizielles Statement:



Massman schrieb:


> I don't want to get in too much detail, but due to a loss of a close relative Turrican decided to put his OC activities on hold. As he requested, we've taken down his submissions so his account won't be affecting any rankings or leagues. When Turrican decides to come back, his submissions will still be there.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


----------



## blackbolt (14. November 2012)

so hab eben mal geschaut bin mittlerweile auch die nummer 1 in medallien im Team

                                                 Blackbolt                                                                                                                                                                      --------257x                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                           154x                                                      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                      110x                                                           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                 156x                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 677Cups
                             Lippokratis ------                                                                                                                                                                    162x                                                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                           176x                                                      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                      148x                                                           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                 189x                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                  675Cups
Barisan                                                                                                                                                                     ----------191x                                                 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                           61x                                                      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                      36x                                                           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                                                 71x                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry normen hab dich geschlagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. November 2012)

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit die teaminterne Messlatte für den höchsten DDR3-RAM-Takt etwas höher gelegt: Hyperhorn`s Memory Clock score: 1427.9 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM

Eine höhere Vali-Datei (1.43x MHz) ist leider beschädigt worden, mit der verwendeten CPU ist mit Lukü bei DDR3-2860 leider Schluss. (Evtl. geht noch was mit 2c/2t o. ä. ) Ein anderer i7-3770K ist bereits bei ca. DDR3-2830 ausgestiegen. Vielleicht habe ich die Gelegenheit, den Wert mit Kokü bzw. Llano noch etwas zu verbessern, denn sämtliche vier Sticks des Kits bieten auf jeden Fall noch Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## DrDave (14. November 2012)

Was ist das genau für ein Kit?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. November 2012)

4 x 4 GiByte Corsair Dominator Platinum (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10), spezifiziert für DDR3-2666 10-12-12-31 @ 1,65 V: Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-21333U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2666) (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10)


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2012)

Klick mal auf den Link


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2012)

@Blackbolt
Beachte mal bitte die neuen pcm05 Regeln, hab zu deinem e8400 was gepostet


----------



## blackbolt (14. November 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Blackbolt
> Beachte mal bitte die neuen pcm05 Regeln, hab zu deinem e8400 was gepostet


 
hab ich gesehen beim nächsten mal sind sie dabe


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2012)

Kein Problem, nur net das dir irgendwelche scores geblockt werden


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> hab ich gesehen beim nächsten mal sind sie dabe



Was ist denn neu bei pcm05?


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2012)

@stephan 

das sind doch dieselben oder ?
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-21333U CL11-13-13-35 (DDR3-2666) (CMD16GX3M4A2666C11)

Da wäre es doch viel billiger wenn man sich zu zweit ein 16gb kid teilt oder ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. November 2012)

@Ü50

Entweder den Link zum pcmark dazu, oder halt die Text-Datei muss zwangsläufig jetzt dabei sein. 
Einige Tools(jetzt sind es Cheats) sind nun auch nicht mehr erlaubt (davon sollte aber kaum einer von uns betroffen sein, da wir ja generell die Überflieger im PC05 sind )
[Quelle]


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2012)

Jep es wurde einiges verboten, was noch vor Monaten gedulted und erlaubt war
Flash 2 Desktop z.B. ist nicht mehr erlaubt  Und aus dem Pcm05 Ordner die result.txt ist jetzt Pflicht auf dem Screenshot 
Des weiteren ist bei hohen HDD scores ein reales Bild vom System Pflicht, RAID Karte und Platten


----------



## DrDave (14. November 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Jep es wurde einiges verboten, was noch vor Monaten gedulted und erlaubt war
> Flash 2 Desktop z.B. ist nicht mehr erlaubt  Und aus dem Pcm05 Ordner die result.txt ist jetzt Pflicht auf dem Screenshot
> Des weiteren ist bei hohen HDD scores ein reales Bild vom System Pflicht, RAID Karte und Platten


 
Gibts auch Bilder mit meinem tollen ex Mainboard?
Hab mir gerade mal die PCMarks geladen, aber ohne ssd Raid wird man wohl schlechte Karten haben?


----------



## Moose83 (14. November 2012)

Ach und sollte ein subtest zu hoch "getweakt" sein, muss man das erst von YoungPro überprüfen lassen 

@Dave, echt gesagt, hätte ich es am liebsten schon gegen die wand geschmissen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @stephan
> 
> das sind doch dieselben oder ?
> Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-21333U CL11-13-13-35 (DDR3-2666) (CMD16GX3M4A2666C11)
> ...


Die garantierten Timings sind zumindest schlechter (11-13-13-35 vs. 10-12-12-31), ich selbst habe aber bisher nur mit der CL10-Version Kontakt gehabt, kann also nicht sagen, wie groß der Unterschied in der Praxis ist. Im Xtremesystems-Forum gibt es eine ausführliche Diskussion zu den 2666er-Kits der Dominator-Platinum-Serie: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 C10&C11
Dort wurden zum Teil bench-stable DDR3-3000 und höhere Werte erreicht, was aber wie gesagt einen sehr guten Speichercontroller voraussetzt.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. November 2012)

Die Timings sind nicht nur anders, auf den Kits werden auch unterschiedliche Chips verbaut. Die C10 sind Samsung, die C11 Hynix. Zum Benchen sind die Samsung um einiges besser, die Hynix taugen eigentlich nur was für extrem hohe Frequenzen.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. November 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> so hab eben mal geschaut bin mittlerweile auch die nummer 1 in medallien im Team
> 
> Blackbolt                                                                                                                                                                      --------257x
> 
> ...


 
Gratulation


----------



## blackbolt (15. November 2012)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Gratulation


 
danke, aber das war gestern heute habe ich schon wieder 20 Medallien mehr

bin halt immoment sehr fleissig

mfg


----------



## blackbolt (24. November 2012)

*HWBOT Country Cup 2012 *

*ich kann dabei steuern*


*Stage 2 - *3DMark03 Nvidia SLI Challenge-----*, 2x8800GTX oder 2x8800GTS640 , 2x8800GTS320 ,**GeForce 9 und **GeForce 7 habe ich keine mehr
**Stage 3 - *1155/2011 BCLK*-----,2500k +* *GA-Z77X-UD3H*
*Stage 4 - *AMD SuperPI 1M-----*,**Phenom II X6 1090T BE oder AM2 Athlon 64 x2 5000+,x2 5200+**,x2 5600+*
*Stage 5 - *Low-end NVantage*-----, hab noch eine GeForce GT 320 irgendwo hier rumfliegen
**Stage 6 - *S775 SuperPI 32M*-----,entweder E8400 oder E8200* *, E7400 , E5200*

*hoffe mal das wir nicht so schlecht abschneiden wie letztes Jahr*

*GOGOGO*

*MFG
*


----------



## Barisan (24. November 2012)

Moin Allerseits,

ich könnte eventuel am Stage 4 mitmischen (So7, So A, So 939, AM2, 940), beim Stage 6 (hab mal 71 Stck. 775 CPU-s) bin ich ausser Konkurenz da ich kein Dice oder LN2 nutzen kann. In punkto Grafik (hab genug 7,8 & 9-Serie für SLI) egal was ich mache werde ich von Sandy-/Ivybridge Nutzer weggefegt.

LG


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. November 2012)

Stage 6 hätte ich vllt was, demnächst ist wieder Tag der offenen Tür an meiner alten Schule und wir wollten übern den Physiktrakt und die Hardware-AG (sowas gibts tatsächlich) ne kleine LN2-Party organisieren. Vielleicht bleibts aber auch bei Dice mal schauen. Ca. 8m30s hab ich mit meinem E8400 schon geschafft das müsst ich nur noch wiederholen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. November 2012)

Hey Leute,wollte heute auch Benchen mit meiner alten 9800XT und P4 3,2GhZ , aber die 9800XT wird alls Pro anerkannt,obwohl sie den Takt von der Medion 9800XT hat. Sagt da HWBot was oder wie soll ich denen das Beweißen das ich ne 9800XT habe bei Medion Takt (350/310).

??? 


Greetzzz


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du ein Bild des GPU-Z posten? Würde für die Zuordnung helfen


----------



## m4tr1z (1. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *HWBOT Country Cup 2012 *
> 
> *ich kann dabei steuern*
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hätten wir uns alle treffen müssen jeder meit dem was er noch rumfliegen hat und dann schauen welche Kombinationen es richtig krachen lassen.

Ich hab leider schon einiges weggegeben, aber folgendes steht noch bereit:


*Stage 2 - *3DMark03 Nvidia SLI Challenge-----*, 2x 8800GT 512MB**Stage 3 - *1155/2011 BCLK*-----,Xeon E3-1220 V2 +* *GA-Z77X-D3H* (leider immernoch ohne ein stabiles Bios...aber etwas über 108Mhz gings ohne großen Aufwand *falls an dieser Stelle jemand mit praktischer Erfahrung vom BLC OC'en mich mit Ratschlägen und Ideen unterstützen mag ist herzlich willkommen)
*Stage 4 - *AMD SuperPI 1M-----*,AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 Clawhammer, AMD Athlon FX-57 SanDiego *<- immer gerne die 2 gebencht und täglich genutzt....hatte nur keine Kühlung ein Kompressor hätte es schon sein müssen 
*Stage 5 - *Low-end NVantage*-----, muß ich erst nochmal kramen
**Stage 6 - *S775 SuperPI 32M*-----, E6300 + GA-N650SLI-DS4 525FSB+, E6600 + GA-P965-DS4 524FSB+, E6550 + GA-P35-DS4 520FSB+  *

Wie ich gerade beim schreiben merke fehlt mir definitiv eine vernünftige Kühlung, sowas wie unsere Freunde der8auer oder Blackbolt öfter mal nutzen... 

Aber auch ohne diese habe ich mich mal mit *Stage 3 -108.13Mz* und *Stage 6 - 13Min43Sec906* beteiligt...


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

mal schauen ob ich was kaltes zum draufkippen find ....hätte noch einen e8600 der die stage 6 mit >6Ghz machen sollte


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Dezember 2012)

Zu meinem Vorhaben mit dem Tag der offenen Tür, kriegen leider nur 10L LN2 und das muss vier Stunden reichen... Damit fällt der E8400 flach


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> *HWBOT Country Cup 2012 *
> 
> *Stage 6 - *S775 SuperPI 32M*-----,entweder E8400 oder E8200* *, E7400 , E5200*
> 
> *hoffe mal das wir nicht so schlecht abschneiden wie letztes Jahr*



Die einzige Stage bei der ich etwas beitragen könnte wäre Stage 6, ich hab einen ungetesteten E8200, einen 5,5GHz E8400 und einen 6,2-6,3GHz E8600. Ich habe aber bis Weihnachten keine Zeit was zu tun, vor allem kann ich kein LN2 organisieren. Falls allerdings kurz vor Schluss noch ein Score fehlt kann ich unter Luft einen machen, hab zur Not auch noch andere CPUs ( E6300, E6400, E6600, Q6600 ) da. Mit den 65nm CPUs wird das aber alles andere als konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

Wartet mal, ist das eine Challenge zwischen Ländern Für AMD hätte ich was für 6,5GHz+, zum Glück in 2 Wochen LN2
Und 775 hätte ich auch was für 6,3GHz.


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja Länder


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

Jep, ok ich mach einen für AMD und einen für 775

Hab nen 6,3GHz Wprime Phenom 2... Die Frage, 775, könnte 8400, 8600 oder 6600 machen, wobei der 6600 5GHz unter Kaskade packt...


----------



## Moose83 (2. Dezember 2012)

DrOwnz`s Reference Clock score: 149.99 MHz with a P9X79 Deluxe
Für die BCLK Stage, wir machen bei der Challenge mit


----------



## DopeLex (3. Dezember 2012)

S775 SuperPi32m kann ich bei Bedarf gerne was beisteuern - mit SS wirds aber irgendwo Richtung 5.6-5.7 auslaufen. E8200 (da wird bei rund 5G Ende sein), E8400 & E8500 habe ich aktuell zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Core i5-3570K konnte ich den max. DDR3-RAM-Takt auf 1.483,1 MHz steigern. Höhere Werte verhindert der max. Referenztakt, da der DDR3-2933-Teiler (zumindest mit Luftkühlung) nicht funktionstüchtig ist: Hyperhorn`s Memory Clock score: 1483.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM

Das ist auf nationaler Ebene derzeit das beste DDR3-Ergebnis @ Hwbot. Nächster Halt: DDR3-3000+


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2012)

Nicht schlecht, gib dem Ram Kälte und der CPU und 3000+


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mit dem Core i5-3570K konnte ich den max. DDR3-RAM-Takt auf 1.483,1 MHz steigern. Höhere Werte verhindert der max. Referenztakt, da der DDR3-2933-Teiler (zumindest mit Luftkühlung) nicht funktionstüchtig ist: Hyperhorn`s Memory Clock score: 1483.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
> 
> Das ist auf nationaler Ebene derzeit das beste DDR3-Ergebnis @ Hwbot. Nächster Halt: DDR3-3000+



ich teste bei Gelegenheit mal mein 2x 4GB Gskill 2800 C11 evtl. kann ich da mithalten


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, hat einer bei euch im Team ein Trinity Setup? Gebt mal bitte bescheid, sonst order ich mir eben eins
Die hätten ja ruhig ne PCM05 Stage machen können, das wäre für mich einfacher^^


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich habe das GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 und einen A10-5800K  Hatte eigentlich vor noch was in der letzten Dezember-Woche zu machen. Aber mir fehlen im Moment potente GPUs :/ Vielleicht kann ich mir aus dem Team was leihen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ok, weil mir würde das gerade finanziell nicht passen Aber für SuperPi AMD könnt ihr mit mir rechnen, mache nächstes WE den Phenom 2 555 kalt, ein Kanidat für 6,5GHz+ Darf ja leider nur ein Ergebnis posten, hätte genug AMD hier
Aber die 775 Stage müsst ihr mir mal erklären, reicht E8200-E8600, oder muss man auch ein Conroe Ergebnis posten? Falls Conroe, dann würde ich meinen E6600 unter LN2 packen, der macht 5GHz Kaskade

Tante Edit sagt, falls du net alleine benchen willst, so kann ich dir meine 7970 für die Stage geben, 1290/1900 Air...
Edit 2, vielleicht auch 2, eine Lightning und eine Gigabyte^^


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre genial. Stefan von uns hat eine 7970 Lightning. Wenn ich deine noch bekomme kann ich auf jeden Fall was damit anfangen! Werde in der letzten Dezember Woche was machen.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Lightning is net meine, aber ich klär das ab Ansonsten hätte ich noch meine Gigabyte, aber ohne Hardmod geht da net viel^^
Ok, dann plan mich mal mit benchen ein


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2012)

Jungs einer einen Plan warum dieses Tracker 2 tool bei mir nicht funzt (5870 Matrix )


Die treiber CD der karte habe ich nicht wo es normalerweise drauf ist (ich habe es bei Asus gesaugt)


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hast du zuviele Dienste abgeschaltet Hatte so nen ähnliches Problem unter XP mit AMD Overdrive, bestimmte Dienste mussten da an sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Es scheint als hätte ich eine ziemliche Gurke von E6750 erwischt. Mit viel Tricksen und Probieren krieg ich ihn unter SS auf 3920MHz (mit einem aktivierten Kern) auf meinem REX. Das wäre ein akzeptabler Wert unter Wasser.


----------



## chillinmitch (7. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jungs einer einen Plan warum dieses Tracker 2 tool bei mir nicht funzt (5870 Matrix )
> 
> 
> Die treiber CD der karte habe ich nicht wo es normalerweise drauf ist (ich habe es bei Asus gesaugt)



Hab auch grad ne matrix ( aber 4850) hier. Hast du ATI tray tools oder den rivatuner drauf? laufen schlecht mit dem itracker zusammen.
Kannst du ihn nicht installieren, startet das prog nach installation garnicht oder meldet es das keine unterstützte karte gefunden wurde? 
Wenn es läuft ist es ein feines progrämmchen, habs schon ,,getuned'' und kann so per software bis zu 1,55Vcore geben. Und den speicher kann mann extra regeln.

Wieviel kann mann auf GDDR3 speicher max. geben, ich hab so 2,1-2,2V max. drauf , wo ist eure grenze zun benchen(?) , kein ln2 nur SS - speicher wird mit heatsinks und deltalüftern gekühlt.

Anbei bild vom bench 3dmark06 matrix4850@1060/1215 ,gibt gute teampunkte (9.platz) ,werd in nächster zeit mal meine ati scores hochladen.


----------



## Ü50 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde keine Seite zum Download von Tracker 2.
Hat jemand einen Link für mich?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2012)

^^Gibt es bei Asus direkt ...i Tracker 2

Der funzt aber nur mit den Matrix Karten 

@chillinmitch
Läuft inzwischen bei mir ....net F. 3.5 hatte gefehlt


----------



## chillinmitch (7. Dezember 2012)

Schön, dann mach der 5870 mal feuer unterm arsch. Nutzte procmon wenn die standartvoltages dir nicht reichen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute einen 2700K von OCSniper angetestet. Geht mit 5633MHz durch den 01er. Zusammen mit einer GTX580 ergibt das rund 127k Punkte. Passt das Verhältnis oder ist da noch Optimierungs-/Tweakbedarf? Hab auch schon einiges gemacht, der Treiber würde mir noch einfallen, ist ein 306er^^. Morgen hätten wir Zeit das nochmal richtig zu machen.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Moose83`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 127931 marks with a GeForce GTX 580

Jep, passt wenn ich mit meinem Score vergleiche


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Jep, ok ich mach einen für AMD und einen für 775
> 
> Hab nen 6,3GHz Wprime Phenom 2... Die Frage, 775, könnte 8400, 8600 oder 6600 machen, wobei der 6600 5GHz unter Kaskade packt...


 


DopeLex schrieb:


> S775 SuperPi32m kann ich bei Bedarf gerne was beisteuern - mit SS wirds aber irgendwo Richtung 5.6-5.7 auslaufen. E8200 (da wird bei rund 5G Ende sein), E8400 & E8500 habe ich aktuell zur Verfügung.


 


Moose83 schrieb:


> Aber die 775 Stage müsst ihr mir mal erklären, reicht E8200-E8600, oder muss man auch ein Conroe Ergebnis posten? Falls Conroe, dann würde ich meinen E6600 unter LN2 packen, der macht 5GHz Kaskade



Massman hat ja jetzt bestätigt dass E8200 - E8600 theoretisch möglich ist, also denke ich dass es am besten wäre wenn die Jungs mit LN2/SS ihre besten CPUs benchen um das meiste rauszuholen, also du mit dem E8600 und DopeLex mit dem E8500. Ich kann mit dem E8400 unter Luftkühlung eine Zeit unter 10 Minuten machen.

@blackbolt: Was schafft denn dein E8200 @ SS?

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen E8300 zu Hause mit dem er den fünften Score beisteuern könnte?


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mir gleich, was ich unter LN2 setzen soll
Hätte E8400: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 45sec 781ms with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)
E8600: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 29sec 94ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)
E5200: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 10min 7sec 125ms with a Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)

Aber mittlerweile ein REX, und nächstes WE LN2


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2012)

Alle?
Mein Thermometer sagt -13,6°C, ich glaub ich muss die Maschine mal wieder strapazieren


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Klar, das bringt aber nur meinem Punktekonto was, für den Country Cup darf ich leider nur einmal pro Stage teilnehmen
Wir sollten uns da iwi schonmal einig werden, kein Bock LN2 zu verschwenden für ne CPU, wo andere Teams in Deutschland bessere haben
Nur AMD SuperPi 1m werde ich definitiv en LN2 Rund machen, für AM3 mit Phenom2 555 Ist mein bester Chip, und habe jetzt nen neuen LN2 Pot


----------



## blackbolt (8. Dezember 2012)

DrDave schrieb:


> Alle?
> Mein Thermometer sagt -13,6°C, ich glaub ich muss die Maschine mal wieder strapazieren


 denke bitte dran was ich dir über headpipes und minus temps gesagt habe die -13,6°C sind schon knapp an der grenze !!!



Don_Dan schrieb:


> @blackbolt: Was schafft denn dein E8200 @ SS?



hab bis jetzt nur 4300Mhz@kokü getestet glaube mehr macht der aber auch nicht
problem isz das ich immer noch kein ddr3 s775 board habe


Moose83 schrieb:


> Sagt mir gleich, was ich unter LN2 setzen soll
> Hätte  E8400:  Moose83`s  SuperPi 32m score: 8min 45sec 781ms with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)
> E8600:   Moose83`s  SuperPi 32m score: 8min 29sec 94ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)
> E5200:   Moose83`s  SuperPi 32m score: 10min 7sec 125ms with a Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)
> ...


 
ich würde den 8600 holen


----------



## Don_Dan (8. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Sagt mir gleich, was ich unter LN2 setzen soll
> Hätte E8400: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 45sec 781ms with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)
> E8600: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 29sec 94ms with a Core 2 E8600 (3.33Ghz)
> E5200: Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 10min 7sec 125ms with a Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)
> ...



Ich hätte ja gesagt nimm den E8600, aber stummerwinter hat jetzt schon einen Run unter LN2 gemacht, für den Schnitt wäre es also wahrscheinlich besser wenn du den E8400 nimmst. Damit wären dann allerdings blackbolt, DopeLex und ich bei der CPU aus dem Rennen.



blackbolt schrieb:


> hab bis jetzt nur 4300Mhz@kokü getestet glaube mehr macht der aber auch nicht
> problem isz das ich immer noch kein ddr3 s775 board habe



Sind die alle so schlecht oder meinst du deiner ist nur ein schlechtes Exemplar? Ich hatte gehofft ich könnte mit dem E8200 wenigstens 4500MHz unter Luftkühlung erreichen. 
Ich hab gesehen dass du das P5B benutzt, da geht aber von der Effizienz her noch was. Schau mal:

[hwbot=2332288]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=1008301]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (8. Dezember 2012)

Dann mache ich E8400, und hoffe, das die CPU unter LN2 Richtung 6GHz geht


----------



## Matti OC (10. Dezember 2012)

*@ HWBOT Country Cup 2012*


HI, die Woche hab ich etwas Zeit, mal schauen wo ich mit spielen kann.

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal eben mein neues OS getestet und was für die AMD Stage hochgeladen Am WE wiederhole ich mit LN2
Moose83`s SuperPi score: 12sec 234ms with a Phenom II X2 555 BE


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2012)

@blackbolt
Ja ich pass auf
Merkt man das bereits im Idle wenn die Heatpipekühlung versagt oder erst unter Last?


----------



## Moose83 (10. Dezember 2012)

Auf sowas habe ich nie geachtet, selbst als mein PC bei -18 Grad aufm Balkon stande lief alles top Das Kupfer oder Alu der Kühler wird trotzdem kalt, Heatpipe hin oder her


----------



## Matti OC (11. Dezember 2012)

HI, wer macht denn nun was? 

Ich hätte noch einen E8500 für Super Pi 32M ( nur mist, dass es einer der schlechtesten ist, den ich je hatte)

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also E8600 hat Stummerwinter bereits LN2 gemacht, der fällt somit bei mir aus. Werde E8400 machen, da es mein bester Chip ist und 5,4GHz 32m Kaskade packt
Ansonsten kann ich nur noch meinen Phenom2 X2 555 mit LN2 nachbenchen Für die BCLK Stage sollte von uns auch noch was kommen für S2011.
SLI Stage rede ich mal mitn Dope, der hat so ziemlich alle Karten min. 2 mal.


----------



## Matti OC (11. Dezember 2012)

HI, worauf besieht sich die BCLK Stage / nur auf den Chip/ oder auf was: 
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

ich sehe hier zwei mal Z77 

lg


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Dezember 2012)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> ich teste bei Gelegenheit mal mein 2x 4GB Gskill 2800 C11 evtl. kann ich da mithalten



So hatte heute mal etwas zeit und Lust  und hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und seht selbst was bei rum gekommen ist 

[hwbot=2335182]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (11. Dezember 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> HI, worauf besieht sich die BCLK Stage / nur auf den Chip/ oder auf was:
> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
> 
> ich sehe hier zwei mal Z77
> ...



Chipsatz egal, es bezieht sich auf die CPU Generation Es wird Ivy, Sandy und Sandy-E gebraucht


----------



## Matti OC (12. Dezember 2012)

ach so, ok 

Matti OC`s 3DMark03 score: 50757 marks with a GeForce 7900 GTX

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

http://hwbot.org/competition/country_cup_2012/stage/778_3dmark03_nvidia_sli_challenge/

morgen mach ich dann die 9800 GTX im SLI

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Du darfst nur einmal pro Stage


----------



## Matti OC (12. Dezember 2012)

och nee, so ein mist 

lg


----------



## blackbolt (12. Dezember 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> och nee, so ein mist
> 
> lg


 
du kannst ruhig noch ein dickeres ergebniss hochladen immer das dickste der stage wird gezählt


----------



## -Fux- (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

kann mir jemand sagen was mit meinem Celeron nicht stimmt?-Fux-`s wPrime 32m score: 97sec 593ms with a Celeron LGA775 331

Im Ranking über mir sind einige die deutlich weniger Tak haben 

OS ist ein frisch aufgesetztes XP (sehr schlank durch nlite)

LG Fux


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2012)

Zuviel Spannung/Temp 

Gerade in Wprime führt zu hohe Spannung/Temp zu einem Performanceverlust 
Takte einfach mal langsam mit weniger Spannung hoch und beobachte ab wann der erhöhte Takt/Spannung sich negativ auswirken


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Dezember 2012)

Wird wohl daran liegen dass du kein SP3 draufhast  wPrime ohne SP3 kann man in die Tonne treten^^


----------



## Matti OC (12. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> du kannst ruhig noch ein dickeres ergebniss hochladen immer das dickste der stage wird gezählt



Hi, ich hab erst mal den E8500 getestet, es fehlt noch ein Eintrag.

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

zur Stage 2/ wenn ich jetzt 9800 GTX benche, wird doch mein Eintrag mit den 7900 GTX geblockt (oder wie ist das )

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Der bleibt im Hintergrund stehen, nur dein 9er Ergebnis zählt Sollte einer deinen 9er knacken, zählt dafür aber dein 7er wieder

P.S. der 8500er ist aber echt ne Gurke


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2012)

Gehen in der 775-stage nur Core 2 oder auch Xeons? Hätte noch einen E3110 rumliegen.


----------



## Moose83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab Massman gefragt, es geht alles was mit Core 2 zu tun hat


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ist halt ein E8400 mit anderem Namen.

Was meinst du mit "mit Core 2 zu tun hat", braucht das Zeug das unbedingt im Namen oder kommts auf die Architektur an?


----------



## Moose83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Only use processors using *socket LGA775*. Also alle 775er erlaubt Der ist gut, ich mache morgen nen Testrun mit meinem E8400 unter Kaskade

P.S. wieviel Takt kannst du den Xeon benchen? Hoffe doch Subzero


----------



## -Fux- (12. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zuviel Spannung/Temp [...]


 Danke für den Tip 

Hab das eben mal getestet:

FSB 200, 1,4-1,7V, WPrime: 115.9
FSB 225, 1,525-1,7V, WPrime: 103.4
FSB 230, 1,625-1,675V, WPrime: 101.1,  ab 1,7V: 105.6! 

Kurios ist aber dass er bei FSB 235@1,675-1,7V mit 99.0 durchläuft...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> P.S. wieviel Takt kannst du den Xeon benchen? Hoffe doch Subzero


 
Leider grad keine Chance, habe zwei wichtige Klausuren nächste Woche und wenn ich bis dahin dauerbenche wird das blutig 
Wird also Taktmäßig unter 5GHz bleiben, hab den aber bisher noch nicht ausgetestet.

Und danke für die Beantwortung meiner Frage, wäre ja doch bissl ärgerlich gewesen es danach erst zu erfahren, wenn wieder irgendwas ausgeschlossen gewesen wäre^^


----------



## Moose83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Egal, einfach hochladen


----------



## Don_Dan (13. Dezember 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Leider grad keine Chance, habe zwei wichtige Klausuren nächste Woche und wenn ich bis dahin dauerbenche wird das blutig
> Wird also Taktmäßig unter 5GHz bleiben, hab den aber bisher noch nicht ausgetestet.


 
Du hast doch Zeit bis zum 30., also ausreichend Zeit zum Klausuren bestehen und dann benchen!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Dezember 2012)

Guter Punkt, sehr guter Punkt 

Mal sehen ob ich noch was auftreiben kann...


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Echt sehr guter Beitrag


----------



## DopeLex (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich schaue dann was mit dem E8500 geht - wenn er noch ordentlich läuft sollte was unter 8m30sek. drin sein. Komme allerdings wahrscheinlich erst nach Weihnachten dazu - aber es kommt was.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gut, Chef Dann bleibe ich bei E8400


----------



## DopeLex (13. Dezember 2012)

Hehe.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Und der läuft gerade auf dem REX bei 5,65 GHz und 1000 Ram
Sub 8:30


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe grade erfahren, dass ich eine der Klausuren nicht nächsten Freitag, sondern _morgen_ schreibe - nach nächstem Montag hab ich dadurch wieder Zeit


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja auch mitmachen, aber meine 775er sind fast alles Krüppel


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt doch net nur 775 SLI stage wäre doch was für dich


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hast ja recht, Karten habe ich ja genug weis blos nicht mit welchen Karten ich benchen soll. Es sollte ja auch etwas dabei rumkommen.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Mach nvidia 7+8+9 SLI Dein.bester bleibt stehen und wenn.einer besser ist dann eben dein 2. Score


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Mehr wie 8:23 ging leider net bei 5,63GHz E8400 lade ich nachher hoch


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Mach nvidia 7+8+9 SLI Dein.bester bleibt stehen und wenn.einer besser ist dann eben dein 2. Score



Am besten doch SLI Karten die noch nicht von einem Deutschen Team gebencht wurde "oder" ? Tut mir leid , ich verstehe das System nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Egal was im bot steht, entscheident ist hier nur das was in der sli stage steht 
Benche einfach 7+8+9 sli und lade alle 3 hoch einer wird davon am ende zählen


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2012)

Georg du müsstest doch eigentlich alle möglichen Karten haben oder?  Da wäre es vielleicht wirklich gut wenn du für die SLI-Stage benchst.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Da hat er aber recht  alleine von mir hast nen ganzen Karton bekommen


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Georg du müsstest doch eigentlich alle möglichen Karten haben oder?  Da wäre es vielleicht wirklich gut wenn du für die SLI-Stage benchst.



Ja Roman, ich habe ja so einige Karten in meinem Bestand  Wie ich das jedoch verstanden habe, darf ich ja nur je Stage einnmal abladen. Jetzt habe ich ja fast alle Karten von 7-8er winige 9er im SLI hier liegen. Deshalb war ja meine Frage, welche SLI Karten dem Deutschen Team die meisten Punkte bringen könnte. 
 Natürlich komme ich über das Ergebniss mit dem z.Z. eingestellten Eragebniss SLI 8800GTS 512. Ist es denn Gut wenn ich das Überbiete, oder soll ich besser einen andere sli übernehme?


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da hat er aber recht  alleine von mir hast nen ganzen Karton bekommen



 Holger, soweit ich mich erinnere waren es doch nur 6-10 Stück. Die habe ich jetzt noch, und einiges mehr


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2012)

Wir brauchen grundsätzlich von jedem ein Ergebnis.

1x GeForce 8 SLI
1x GeForce 9 SLI
1x GeForce 7 SLI

Zum Schluss wird der Durchschnitt der 3 Ergebnisse berechnet. Das Land mit dem höchsten Durchschnitt gewinnt. Dabei ist der Durchschnitt aus allen 3 Kategorien grundsätzlich hochwertiger als der Durchschnitt aus nur 2 Kategorien. Sonst könnte man ja mit nur einem Ergebnis gewinnen 

Aktuell haben wir schon ein GeForce 7 und GeForce 8 Ergebnis. Es wäre also vorerst besser ein Ergebnis mit GeForce 9 hochzuladen - egal wie gut es ist.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich warte ja nur drauf, dass einer die 7900 übernimmt, 
dann könnte ich 88 oder 98 nach legen 

bei AMD wäre unter 19 sec drin 

lg Matti


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Mein Beitrag für 775 32m, auf dem REX läuft der E8400 echt top Sub 8:25 Ein Ergebnis fehlt noch für die Stage
Moose83`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 23sec 984ms with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)

LN2 werde ich vielleicht noch einen drauf setzten, aber fürs erste reicht der


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Ergebnis! 

Hast du 1GB Dominator GT Module mit Hyper? Welchen PL benutzt du, 8 oder 9?
Wenn du mit dem FSB noch weiter hoch gehst wirst du wahrscheinlich bald den 5:8 Teiler nicht mehr nutzen können. Wie hoch ist denn die Vnb?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Sind Domi GT 2000 7-8-7-20, aus nem Triple Channel Kit mit Hyper IMCs PL9, mehr ging nicht, egal wieviel Spannung ich drauf gegeben habe FSB max lag bei etwa 637, Board oder CPU keine Ahnung. Vnb lag bei 1,82V, Vram ebenfalls bei 1,82V
Werde morgen noch meinen E6600 ausloten, dank Gelid Extreme geht einiges mehr auf den CPUs, mein alter E8400 32m lag bei 5,4GHz.
Der E6600 macht 5GHz+ 32m, nur falls jemand nen besseren E8400 hat, sagt es gleich, damit ich mir das LN2 dafür schenke


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei der NB-Spannung bist du ja wirklich gnadenlos. ^^
Mein E8400 macht 646MHz max-FSB, dafür nur 610MHz 32M, wobei das auch an der NB liegen könnte, die mag keine 1000MHz CL7 1T, ich hab ihr aber auch maximal 1,60V zugemutet...

Ich hab auch noch mal wegen meines E8200 geschaut den ich erst vor kurzem ersteigert habe, das ist die gleiche Batch wie Tapakahs Chip mit dem er seine Rekorde bei HWBot aufgestellt hat und es gibt auch einige Einträge in OC-Listen mit 4000MHz bei ~1,25V. Wenn meine auch so ähnlich ist und noch etwas skaliert sollten zumindest die 10 Minuten fallen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Dann mach ihn kalt Das REX läuft zwar top, aber denke mal, das die NB limitiert, da sie sehr viel Spannung braucht^^ Wenn am Samstag noch paar Liter LN2 übrig bleiben, versuche ich den Run auf sub 8:20 zu bringen, ich sollte wohl die NB noch kalt machen

P.S., das war das erste Mal mit dem Board Subzero, ist echt ein Hammer Board, und verdammt stabil
Und ja, mit den Spannungen gehe ich immer auf Anschlag, wenns  denn nötig ist Noch nix kaputt gemacht dadurch, das waren meist andere Umstände Dope von uns wird noch E8500 posten, da sollte auch sub 8:20 drin sein, er hat leider nur ne SS@home


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin noch bis zum 22. in München und auch in den Weihnachtsferien hab ich einiges für die Uni zu machen, wenn ich LN2 hole müsste ich mindestens 4 bis 5 CPUs benchen, so viel vorzutesten schaffe ich aber zeitlich nicht. Und nur für die eine CPU 50L zu holen lohnt sich einfach nicht, sorry.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Dice Wäre ne Alternative wenn de keine SS/Kaskade hast


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab meinen E8400 bei 5,66GHz unter LN2 durch den 32M bekommen, hier ist der Score (aber schon etwas älter und nicht für den Cup): Masterchief79`s SuperPi 32m score: 8min 33sec 422ms with a Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz)

Die NB meines REX scheint bei 645 zuzumachen, hatte aber auch erst 1,65V. Ist vielleicht auch einfach die CPU. Der Ram hatte auch erst 1,7V (Dominator GT 2x2GB). Ich war etwas vorsichtig, ich scheine im Team so ziemlich der einzige zu sein der nicht schon ein oder mehrere REX's auf dem Gewissen hat und das soll auch so bleiben 
Immerhin, zu Anfang ging das Board nicht über 570 FSB.^^ Das kommt davon wenn man erstmal diverse Teile wieder anlöten darf, die im Karton purzeln und die der eBay-Verkäufer wohl irgendwie vergessen hat zu erwähnen... Über die Zeit scheint sich das allerdings von selber gerichtet zu haben, anfangs war das Board nicht wirklich stabil, jetzt hats 2 LN2 Sessions hinter sich und rennt wie nix gutes


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde schauen was noch möglich ist, AMD mache ich auch noch einen mit Phenom 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielzeug ist auch da


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dice Wäre ne Alternative wenn de keine SS/Kaskade hast


 
Ich hab weder SS noch Kaskade, ich werd' mal schauen was ich tun kann wenn ich zuhause bin, aber ich kann nix versprechen. Muss den Chip sowieso erst mal testen, wer weiß wie der läuft.

Viel Erfolg für deine Session!


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke muss aber noch warten bis Sergmann morgen früh aufschlägt, auch wenns mich jetzt schon juckt anzufangen


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Matti OC schrieb:


> bei AMD wäre unter 19 sec drin
> 
> lg Matti



Hi, welcher AMD? Wenns Phenom 2 ist für AM3, dann brauchste net machen, den mach ich morgen unte LN2 mit 6,5GHz+


----------



## Matti OC (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi, einen AMD Athlon II X3 460 und einen Sempron 145, hätte ich da.
lg


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Sind beide AM3 also bringt nix 
Am2 Sockel 939 oder am3+ fehlen noch gute Ergebnisse


----------



## Moose83 (17. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, aber ich konnte für den Country Cup nur mit dem 960T benchen, der X2 555 ist leider gestern verstorben
Moose83`s SuperPi score: 11sec 266ms with a Phenom II X4 960T BE


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2012)

ich kann aufjeden fall noch einen mit dem E7400 machen denke ich komm noch etwas tiefer als die 9m59sec

Blackbolt`s SuperPi 32m score: 9min 59sec 360ms with a Core 2 E7400 (2.8Ghz)

mfg


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2012)

hab mal eben mal noch einen Quicktest mit der GT 320 gemacht damit sind wir jetzt wieder auf platz 3 im country cup

Blackbolt`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 4186 marks with a GeForce GT 320

mfg

ps: muss beim 3dMarkvantage das physX nicht ausgeschaltet sein????
die anderen im country cup haben das nämlich alle an????


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> ich kann aufjeden fall noch einen mit dem E7400 machen denke ich komm noch etwas tiefer als die 9m59sec
> 
> Blackbolt`s SuperPi 32m score: 9min 59sec 360ms with a Core 2 E7400 (2.8Ghz)
> 
> mfg



Wenn du CL4 zum Laufen kriegst kannst du auch PL6 nutzen, damit sollte selbst bei gleichem Takt noch mal was drin sein.



blackbolt schrieb:


> ps: muss beim 3dMarkvantage das physX nicht ausgeschaltet sein????
> die anderen im country cup haben das nämlich alle an????



Ich bin kein 3D-Freak, aber soweit ich weiß nutzt die aktuelle Version von Vantage gar kein PhysX mehr, selbst wenn es eingeschaltet ist. Ich hab ein paar Scores durchgeguckt und das scheint bei den CPU Scores auch zu passen.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Dezember 2012)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wenn du CL4 zum Laufen kriegst kannst du auch PL6 nutzen, damit sollte selbst bei gleichem Takt noch mal was drin sein.


 
cl4 schaffen die rams überhaubt nicht aber dafür pl5


----------



## Don_Dan (18. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> cl4 schaffen die rams überhaubt nicht aber dafür pl5


 
Welches Kit ist denn das genau?
PL5 aber doch nicht bei dem Takt, oder? PL6 ist eigentlich das Minimum bei dem Takt, mit dem Teiler und eben mit CL4.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Dezember 2012)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Welches Kit ist denn das genau?
> PL5 aber doch nicht bei dem Takt, oder? PL6 ist eigentlich das Minimum bei dem Takt, mit dem Teiler und eben mit CL4.


 
muskin blackline 8500 5-5-5-18 2,0v chips die drauf sind weiss ich garnicht aber die booten tut der mit pl5 bei über 550 MHz bei 2,3volt kommt auf den ramteiler vom board an
ich habe ein Maximus Formula mit nem rampage bios auf anderen boards laufen sie nicht so gut


----------



## Jogibär (19. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich einer von Euch schon mit den Vorschlägen der geplanten kommenden Rev.5 beschäftigt? Hier mal der Link dazu:

HWBOT R5 planning and development started - hwbot.org

Mal sehen, was dabei wieder rum kommt.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2012)

Das gleiche wie immer bei ner Änderung Massiver Punkteverlust


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2012)

Für die OC-League und Enthusiasts-League wird sich am System nichts ändern  Nur die Pro-OC wird über den Haufen geworfen.


----------



## Don_Dan (20. Dezember 2012)

blackbolt schrieb:


> muskin blackline 8500 5-5-5-18 2,0v chips die drauf sind weiss ich garnicht aber die booten tut der mit pl5 bei über 550 MHz bei 2,3volt kommt auf den ramteiler vom board an
> ich habe ein Maximus Formula mit nem rampage bios auf anderen boards laufen sie nicht so gut


 
Bei den Specs sind das wohl PSC. Hast du keine D9?
Ich kann dir grad nicht so ganz folgen, bei welchem FSB hast du denn PL5? Mit dem Speichertakt hat das Performance Level ja nur indirekt was zu tun, es ist nur abhängig vom FSB, Speicherteiler und CAS Latenz.


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alles  ich bin George! und neuer PCGHX hwbot team member


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann mal herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2012)

Oha, PCGHX bekommt Verstärkung


----------



## der8auer (20. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Dezember 2012)

auch von mir ein willkommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey George, willkommen im Team


----------



## Ü50 (20. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Dezember 2012)

Auch ich heiß dich willkommen und wünsch dir viel Spaß


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (20. Dezember 2012)

ich danke euch alle!!


----------



## Matti OC (21. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im neuen Team.


----------



## blackbolt (21. Dezember 2012)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> Hallo alles  ich bin George! und neuer PCGHX hwbot team member


 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## poparamiro (21. Dezember 2012)

I am sorry about the language, my friend nachtafalke already talk great words about this forum so i want to salute all and wish you Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2012)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> Hallo alles  ich bin George! und neuer PCGHX hwbot team member



Auch ein "Herzliches Willkommen" bei PCGH-Extreme.
Auf gute Zusammenarbeit und viele tolle Punkte


----------



## der8auer (21. Dezember 2012)

poparamiro schrieb:


> I am sorry about the language, my friend nachtafalke already talk great words about this forum so i want to salute all and wish you Merry Christmas !!!


 
Hey!

No problem. Thanks, you too


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Dezember 2012)

I think most people here are speaking English - more or less.
So it will be no problem to answer some questions or to talk about a topic.
And if everything else fails this little site will help.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Dezember 2012)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> Hallo alles  ich bin George! und neuer PCGHX hwbot team member


Das ist mal eine schöne Überraschung.  Herzlich Willkommen George!


poparamiro schrieb:


> I am sorry about the language, my friend nachtafalke already talk great words about this forum so i want to salute all and wish you Merry Christmas !!!


Hi, don't worry about the language. It's always nice to talk with dedicated overclockers from around the world in this thread. Welcome and merry christmas!


----------



## poparamiro (21. Dezember 2012)

Thank you for kind words.

The best for PCGH-Extreme and nachtfalke.


----------



## blackbolt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen PC Games Hardware Xtreme Members ein schönes Fest 

und natürlich auch allen anderen HWBot Mitgliedern 

mfg euer Blackbolt


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche ebenfalls im Name von Freeocen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Dezember 2012)

George - welcome to the club, have fun and enjoy benching. Like your 1.place with 4890 , great result!
Nice to hear from poparamiro - props out u are the ,,King of Aircooling'' .

Happy X-mas to all benchers and esp. to all our team members , hope the pcghx team can continue its succes in 2013.


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Hat noch irgendjemand einen E8300 und/oder E8200 für den SuperPi32m im Country-Cup?

Außerdem fehlen noch Scores im Vantage für folgende Karten:

- GeForce GT 430
- GeForce GT 530
- GeForce GT 630

Wäre top wenn wir das noch hinbekommen. Für den Rest habe ich mit Stefan schon gesorgt


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte genug 775 da aber ich darf nur einmal 
P.S. geht das beim country cup klar, wenn unser Nachwuchs Bencher eine meiner CPUs bencht?


----------



## derNetteMann (23. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hätte genug 775 da aber ich darf nur einmal
> P.S. geht das beim country cup klar, wenn unser Nachwuchs Bencher eine meiner CPUs bencht?



Wenn dieser in der kategorie noch nicht auftaucht dann ja.


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hätte genug 775 da aber ich darf nur einmal
> P.S. geht das beim country cup klar, wenn unser Nachwuchs Bencher eine meiner CPUs bencht?


 
Klar, das geht


----------



## DrOwnz (23. Dezember 2012)

*sabber* welche darf ich zerschiessen holger?


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal eines unser Country-Cup-Ergebnisse hochgeladen. Die Frage ist wann ich den Rest hochlade. Gleich oder erst kurz vor Ende?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal meinen E3110 unter Luft durchlaufen lassen, mehr hab ich leider aus Zeitmangel grad nicht...

Komme auf ~11m33s, ob mehr geht muss ich heut mal probieren. Mein Speicher mag leider plötzlich nicht mehr so, wie ich will :/


----------



## blackbolt (23. Dezember 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eines unser Country-Cup-Ergebnisse hochgeladen. Die Frage ist wann ich den Rest hochlade. Gleich oder erst kurz vor Ende?


 
nice nice

stimmen die latenzen vom ram oder ist das ein auslese fehler??? 2-16-2-20 @ 950MHz ist ja wohl der hammer


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meinen E3110 unter Luft durchlaufen lassen, mehr hab ich leider aus Zeitmangel grad nicht...
> 
> Komme auf ~11m33s, ob mehr geht muss ich heut mal probieren. Mein Speicher mag leider plötzlich nicht mehr so, wie ich will :/



Das wär schon mal gut, um die Stage voll zu bekommen.




blackbolt schrieb:


> nice nice
> 
> stimmen die latenzen vom ram oder ist das ein auslese fehler??? 2-16-2-20 @ 950MHz ist ja wohl der hammer


 
Nein das ist ein Auslesefehler. Der RAM wollte irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Konnte den 2133 Teiler nicht booten und auch der BCLK wollte nicht höher. Ich konnte zwar mit bis zu 150 BCLK booten, aber ab 105 wollte das Windows nicht mehr starten :/


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Score Roman


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2012)

Schade, das es nicht ganz für den 1. gereicht hat Bencht irgend jemand noch SLI? In der Stage siehts auch noch düster aus
AMD und 775 kommt von uns noch was, für low end konnte ich leider keine Karte ergattern, und die GT610 darf ich leider nicht nehmen


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2012)

SLI Stage ist abgedeckt. Haben es noch nicht hochgeladen  Gleiches gilt übrigens für Trinity  Das Beste kommt zum Schluss 

AMD 1M haben wir auch noch mit Trinity und Bulldozer gemacht.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2012)

Karten kalt gehabt im SLI? Lass mich raten, du hattest die beiden 7970 kalt Vergiss nur nicht am 26. Trinity hochzuladen, dachte mir schon das du sandbuggst


----------



## Jogibär (24. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Weihnachtsfest Euch allen wünscht das Berlin-Power Team.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wir liegen jetzt im Gesamtranking nur noch 5p hinter den Griechen
DrOwnz`s SuperPi 32m score: 9min 17sec 94ms with a Pentium E5200 (2.5Ghz)
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche dem gesamten Team und allen Anderen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten 

MFG
David


----------



## Don_Dan (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein fröhliches und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest 

[hwbot=2338576]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2338577]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten 

P.S. bei der low NVantage habt ihr noch ne GT530 oder GT630?
Ansonsten könnte ich noch ne GT630 bekommen wenns nötig ist


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten alle

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich die Karte im Bot unterbringe? Ich finde nur 760 GO GT.


----------



## chillinmitch (24. Dezember 2012)

^^ Alles in der history hier, aber das der bot manchmal muckt ist ja nichts neues. Mit rev. A2 wirst du glaub ich keine bäume ausreissen, die 80nm versionen scheinen besser zu takten, aber viel glück.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke 
ich habe gerade gesehen, da hatte ich schonmal zwei Ergebnisse abgeladen. Du hast recht, da werde ich kaum eine Schnitte bekommen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2012)

Was du so für Exoten hast


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Bei weit über 100 Grakas sind nun auch mal einige Exoten dabei Die habe ich auch noch nicht alle durch


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2012)

Geil was du an GPUs hast liegt bei mir an CPUs rum auch noch net alles gebencht 
Bräuchte nur noch ne Antwort wegen der Vantage Stage im Country Cup, hätte zum 28. sonst ne 630GT und Dice verfügbar


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2012)

Für meine CPU,s fehlen mir nur noch die passenden Boards. Dann mische ich auch da mit


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Geil was du an GPUs hast liegt bei mir an CPUs rum auch noch net alles gebencht
> Bräuchte nur noch ne Antwort wegen der Vantage Stage im Country Cup, hätte zum 28. sonst ne 630GT und Dice verfügbar


 
Wär super 

Dann brauchen wir nur noch irgendwie ein 530er Ergebnis.

Frohe Weihnachten noch euch allen


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich schau was ich machen kann
Bräuchte dann aber Hilfe beim Voltmod für die Karte, löten kann ich aber bräuchte ne Anleitung


----------



## Ü50 (25. Dezember 2012)

Gute nacht Jungs ich gehe jetzt pennen.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2012)

So, GT 630 ist geklärt, am Freitag bekomme ich eine Aber irgend woher brauchen wir noch ne GT530


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ok ich schau was ich machen kann
> Bräuchte dann aber Hilfe beim Voltmod für die Karte, löten kann ich aber bräuchte ne Anleitung


 
Sollte machbar sein  Brauch nur ein Bild der Karte.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Dezember 2012)

Kommt erst am Freitag Wird recht knapp, da noch was gutes auf die Beine zu stellen, aber das krieg ich schon iwi hin

P.S., wir brauchen aber unbedingt noch ne GT530, es gibt paar Länder, die eine haben, unter anderem die Griechen...


----------



## DopeLex (28. Dezember 2012)

So - E8500 System steht. Nochmal Windows 2003 neu rauf machen und dann gehts los für die 32m Stage. 

Edit:

Musste jetzt leider erst mal unterbrechen weil die SS nicht richtig saß. Geht dann später weiter aber die Settings hab ich schon mal gefunden - jetzt nur noch Multi hoch.


----------



## blackbolt (28. Dezember 2012)

DopeLex schrieb:


> So - E8500 System steht. Nochmal Windows 2003 neu rauf machen und dann gehts los für die 32m Stage.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Musste jetzt leider erst mal unterbrechen weil die SS nicht richtig saß. Geht dann später weiter aber die Settings hab ich schon mal gefunden - jetzt nur noch Multi hoch.


 
ich mach dann noch einen mit dem E7400 mit 5GHz dann müsste es für den ersten reichen aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## DopeLex (28. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut - weil die 13m39 sek da auch ganz schön runter drücken.

Edit:

Soo, mehr ging erst mal nicht - hatte immer noch nen paar Temp-Probs.  Werde morgen nochmal schauen was ob ich das in den Griff bekomme aber wichtiger wäre jetzt noch ne gute 5. Zeit. 

8min 26sec453


----------



## DopeLex (29. Dezember 2012)

So, mehr ging nicht mit SingleStage - mein finales Ergebnis für Stage6.

8min 6sec032

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen 5. Ergebnis mit am besten unter 10 min.


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir bräuchten für den Cup noch ein AMD 1M Ergebnis mit Sockel FM1 oder AM2 welches schneller als 23s ist.


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2012)

DopeLex schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen 5. Ergebnis mit am besten unter 10 min.


 
hab doch gesagt das ich noch einen run mit dem E7400 mache werde den morgen hochladen


----------



## DopeLex (29. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut, dann werden wir sehen ob wo wir landen.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Roman hat Recht, für AMD fehlt noch was gutes, sonst loosen wir in der Stage wieder voll ab
Sockel 775 mache ich mir keine Gedanken, da wird noch was von Award kommen und mein E8400 ist auch noch nicht final


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2012)

hat einer die GT530 bekommen???


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ne, leider nicht, habe was mit GT630 hochgeladen, Karte ist aber jetzt leider tod


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht, habe was mit GT630 hochgeladen, Karte ist aber jetzt leider tod


 
Abgeraucht wird doch erst Morgen


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Karte lief top, Roman hat mir nen Voltmod besorgt, alles top Aber dann saß der Pot net richtig, also runter und frühs um 4 nach 8 Bier Pot wieder drauf Aber dabei leider was vom Die abgeplatzt


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Die Karte lief top, Roman hat mir nen Voltmod besorgt, alles top Aber dann saß der Pot net richtig, also runter und frühs um 4 nach 8 Bier Pot wieder drauf Aber dabei leider was vom Die abgeplatzt



Watt, das Passiert dir bei 8 Bier? Ha Ha, mir fällt erst nach einer halben Flasche Whisky auf, das mein SYS auf em eingesteckten Stick Booten will


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Lässt sich leider nix mehr dran ändern, die will einfach net mehr laufen Werde morgen also meinen E8400 Run noch etwas Pushen damit ich näher Richtung 8min komme


----------



## blackbolt (29. Dezember 2012)

Ice Angel hat mit dem E8200 noch was hochgeladen Ice Angel`s SuperPi 32m score: 9min 44sec 625ms with a Core 2 E8200 (2.67Ghz)

die zeit schaffe ich mit meinem E7400 mit ddr2 ram sowieso nicht


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du 5GHz hinbekommst dann solltest den aber locker packen^^
P.S., Blackbolt, du hast doch am2 oder? Wäre gut, wenn du da noch was machen könntest^^
http://hwbot.org/submission/2332321_u22_superpi_athlon_64_4400_x2_brisbane_23sec_719ms

Der versaut uns das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Ü50 (29. Dezember 2012)

Stefan, ist doch nicht schlimm das kannst du ja mit deinem E74 nicht schaffen . Ist jedoch ein Super Ergebniss


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2012)

Sag das nicht, unser E5200 hat bei 5,2GHz 9:17 gepackt, und der E7400 hat mehr Cache

http://hwbot.org/submission/2323546_blackbolt_superpi_32m_core_2_e7400_(2.8ghz)_9min_59sec_360ms

Wenn du da mal mit Waza und Silver Theme arbeitest, biste locker bei 9:30.


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Wenn du 5GHz hinbekommst dann solltest den aber locker packen^^
> P.S., Blackbolt, du hast doch am2 oder? Wäre gut, wenn du da noch was machen könntest^^
> u22`s SuperPi score: 23sec 719ms with a Athlon 64 4400+ X2 Brisbane
> 
> Der versaut uns das Gesamtbild.


 
Warum spricht man sich denn nicht ab oder warum lade ich sowas ab?


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2012)

Dachte du bist Ü50 und net U22


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dachte du bist Ü50 und net U22


Jo, ich habe das ja nicht abgeladen


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hast du AM2, dann lade das unter Ü50 hoch


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Hast du AM2, dann lade das unter Ü50 hoch


 
Wer hat schon AM2


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich, nur keine CPUs dazu lol


----------



## Jogibär (31. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, habe ich irgend etwas bei den Regeln verpasst??? Im 3D Mark Vantage ist doch PhysX verboten, oder ?!
In Stage 5 wimmelt es ja in den Ländern, die vor uns sind, nur so von Ergebnissen, in denen PhysX auf "on" ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß wurde es schon lange so gepatcht, dass das PhysX im Vantage keine GPUs mehr verwendet.


----------



## Jogibär (31. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, habe es gerade auch auf der Download-Seite gelesen, ab Version 1.1.0. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Jogibär (31. Dezember 2012)

Juten Rutsch wünscht die Hauptstadt dem Rest der Republik.


----------



## Don_Dan (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn ich am Ende nichts beitragen konnte fand ich es schön dass die deutschen Teams dieses Jahr besser zusammengearbeitet haben als in den Jahren davor. Nächstes Jahr wird's bestimmt noch besser! 

Kommt alle gut in's neue Jahr!


----------



## crazzzy85 (31. Dezember 2012)

nen Guten rutsch allen


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir einen Guten rutsch allen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche allen Bench-Kollegen ein gesundes neues Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2013)

Gutes Neues!


----------



## Turrican (1. Januar 2013)

frohes neues jahr euch allen.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Januar 2013)

auch von mir ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. Januar 2013)

ein gesundes und Glückliches neues Jahr allen


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2013)

wunsche euch allen ein gesundes, neues Jahr


----------



## Vaykir (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## der8auer (1. Januar 2013)

Fohes Neues euch allen!


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Januar 2013)

Happy new Year


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues auch von meiner Seite, hoffe ihr seid gut reingerutscht


----------



## Moose83 (1. Januar 2013)

Gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## Jogibär (2. Januar 2013)

Frohet Neuet aus Berlin.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Januar 2013)

Auch aus Franken ein gesundes Neues


----------



## DopeLex (3. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir allen Benchern ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2013 - wenn es auch schon fast 3 Tage hinter sich gebracht hat.


----------



## mihapiha (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe mich zu eurem Team hinzugesellt. Es kommen von meiner Seite sehr sehr selten Ergebnisse hinzu, aber vielleicht helfen die paar Punkte die ich von vorher noch habe. 

Viel Spaß beim Benchen


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich habe mich zu eurem Team hinzugesellt. Es kommen von meiner Seite sehr sehr selten Ergebnisse hinzu, aber vielleicht helfen die paar Punkte die ich von vorher noch habe.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Benchen


 
cool, Herzlich willkommen im Team


----------



## mihapiha (13. Januar 2013)

hwbot hat jetzt etwas upgedatet. Mit meinen 183 Pünktchen bin ich 21. im Team... 



> Team Power Points: 610.5 earned for the team



Immerhin ist da was dabei. Ich war auf hwbot schon so lange nicht mehr wirklich aktiv, das ich keine Ahnung hab ob das viel oder wenig ist. 
Etwas ist klar: Durch meinen Beitrag wird sich für das Team nichts verändern


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> hwbot hat jetzt etwas upgedatet. Mit meinen 183 Pünktchen bin ich 21. im Team...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"600 points" sind 600 points ist doch schon mal was in unserem team sind hunderte die weniger haben


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2013)

Willkommen im Team

So sieht es aus: wie blackbolt schreibt


----------



## mihapiha (13. Januar 2013)

Ich war sehr sehr lange nicht mehr wirklich aktiv auf hwbot und bin etwas verwirrt. Wenn ich auf meine Seite gehe, steht da unter "League Ranking", dass ich 21. im Team bin. Wenn ich da drauf klicke, sehe ich nur 42 Mitglieder mit Punkten. 

Unter "Team Power Points" sehe ich jetzt nur noch 566.2. Was die bedeuten und wie die zu Stande kommen ist für mich unverständlich


----------



## blackbolt (13. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich war sehr sehr lange nicht mehr wirklich aktiv auf hwbot und bin etwas verwirrt. Wenn ich auf meine Seite gehe, steht da unter "League Ranking", dass ich 21. im Team bin. Wenn ich da drauf klicke, sehe ich nur 42 Mitglieder mit Punkten.
> 
> Unter "Team Power Points" sehe ich jetzt nur noch 566.2. Was die bedeuten und wie die zu Stande kommen ist für mich unverständlich


 
kann ich dir vielleicht ein bisschen erklären

im team sind nur 42 members die in der extrem oc liga sind die anderen sind alle in der entusiast liga und 1 in der pro oc liga

die team power points haben sich dahin gehend verändert da es ein bisschen dauert bis alle ergebnisse ans team angeglichen sind(team powerpoints zählt nur das beste ergebniss im team)

mfg


----------



## mihapiha (13. Januar 2013)

Das erklärt einiges. Vielleicht komme ich noch drauf wie das Ganze funktioniert. Naja immerhin ist es ein Beitrag. 
So lange CineBench 11.5 nicht etwas populärer wird, halte ich auch noch einen Weltrekord dank des F@H-Servers.


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2013)

Es wird in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Aquamark Wrapper geben, falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt  Er wurde nicht überarbeitet sondern komplett neu geschrieben. Dadurch soll es keine Performance-Probleme mehr geben und auch die CPU-Kern-Zugehörigkeit lässt sich im Wrapper festlegen. Werde noch mal posten so bald der Download auch im öffentlichen Bereich zugänglich ist.


----------



## Lubke (22. Januar 2013)

aber damit wären ja alle alten ergebnisse hinfällig 
oder wie is das mit den performanceproblemen gemeint? 

hätte man statt dessen nicht den aquamark3 so belassen und den aquanox überarbeiten können? hätte man zumindest einen benchmark mehr gehabt, um auch klassische hardware zu benchen... 
oder irgendwelche alten benchmarks, mit denen man so legendäre karten wie die voodoo2 oder s3 virge benchen kann


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2013)

Der Benchmark ist identisch. Nur das Programm von HWBot zur Verifizierung wurde geändert  Damit ändert sich eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Lubke (22. Januar 2013)

dann muss ich ma ganz doof fragen: in wie fern gabs denn vorher performanceprobleme, die nun beseitigt wurden? 

bei meinem vorschlag, benchmarks für die alten graka-legenden einzuführen, bleich ich trotzdem


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2013)

Der alte wrapper lief im Hintergrund und dadurch haben oft mal so 20-30k am Ergebnis gefehlt. Der neue ist anders aufgebaut.

Ihr habt übrigens bis zum 4. Februar zeit alte wrapper-files hochzuladen. Danach werden diese nicht mehr gültig sein.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2013)

Weißt du zufällig ob das der wrapper ist, von dem Genieben letzten Dezember schon die fertige, aber noch nicht von Massman zugelassene Version im HWBot-Forum gepostet hatte?


----------



## Turrican (22. Januar 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob das der wrapper ist, von dem Genieben letzten Dezember schon die fertige, aber noch nicht von Massman zugelassene Version im HWBot-Forum gepostet hatte?


 ja, der ist von genieben, allerdings noch etwas weiterverbessert.


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2013)

Hier ist übrigens die News bei HWBot für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben: Aquamark3 HWBOT Wrapper To Be Updated - Submit Your Back-Up Scores Before February 4, 2013!


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2013)

Facebook-Nutze sollten sich das mal anschauen  http://www.facebook.com/pcgameshardware/app_259619890788733


----------



## DrDave (25. Januar 2013)

Klingt gut, aber Punkt 2.4 der Teilnahmebedingungen verwirrt etwas oder? "Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine E-Mail (entweder per Facebook-Formular oder per E-Mail-Dienstprogramm) mit der Antwort auf die Gewinnspielfrage schicken."
E: Das wichtigste doch wieder vergessen, nette Marketingaktion


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte hier noch ne 8800 Ultra rumliegen, die defekt war, gerade mal eingebaut und ohne Probleme 2 Stunden Borderlands2 @ 648MHz gespielt. Immer wieder schön wenn man kaputte Sachen einfach so rumliegen lässt und nach ein paar Monaten funktionieren sie dann wieder^^


----------



## mihapiha (26. Januar 2013)

Frage: Kann ich irgendeinen CPU benchmark in Linux durchlaufen lassen. Ich habe ein BIOS, welches einen OC möglich macht, aber nur zusammen mit Linux.


----------



## DrDave (26. Januar 2013)

Das Betriebssystem hat doch mit dem BIOS nichts zu tun Oo


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2013)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Frage: Kann ich irgendeinen CPU benchmark in Linux durchlaufen lassen. Ich habe ein BIOS, welches einen OC möglich macht, aber nur zusammen mit Linux.


 
Bei HWBot dürfen nur Ergebnisse gepostet werden, welche mit Windows Betriebssystemen durchgeführt wurden.


----------



## chillinmitch (28. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Ergebniss Roman, Glückwunsch zum 1.Platz im Aquamark mit der GTX 285.


----------



## der8auer (28. Januar 2013)

War nur ein Backup  Habe ich auf dem USB Stick gefunden  Trotzdem danke


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

wird sich pcghx dieses jahr auch im hwbot-team-cup engagieren? letztes jahr wart ihr ja nicht wirklich intensiv daran beteiligt, oder?


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2013)

Von meiner Seite wird nicht viel kommen, da ich nur neue Systeme besitze.


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

naja ivy und piledriver sind ja noch relativ neu 
ich find sogar die sandy-e noch nich sooo alt...^^
und für den rest findet sich doch sicher auch wer, oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Januar 2013)

Gibt's schon Infos zum Team cup?


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

ja aber weiß nich ob die schon offiziell ausgeplaudert werden dürfen...
es dreht sich diesmal alles um cpus und zwar intel und amd zu gleichen teilen... du kannst schon mal alles ab amd k6-2/pentium III startklar machen 
fette graka kannste dir auch zurecht legen, welche is aber wumpe


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2013)

Wieso? Steht doch schon seit Wochen im Bot:



*HWBOT Team Cup 2013*



*HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC1: 1M Challenge*

#1: 2000: Coppermine, Tualatin
#2: 2000: Thunderbord
#3: 2002: Northwood
#4: 2002: Barton, Thoroughbred
#5: 2004: Gallatin, Prescott (non-64 bit)
#6: 2004: Clawhammer, Winchester
#7: 2006: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B2)
#8: 2006: Manchester, Toledo, Windsor
#9: 2008: Bloomfield
#10: 2008: Agena, Toliman
#11: 2010: Gulftown
#12: 2010: Deneb, Thuban
#13: 2012: Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge-E
#14: 2012: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver


*HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC2: 3DMark03 Single GPU Historical Battle*

#1: 2000: Tualatin vs Thunderbird (Nvidia GeForce 2 series, ATI Radeon 8000 series family)
#2: 2002: Northwood vs Barton (Nvidia GeForce 4 series, ATI Radeon 9000 series family)
#3: 2004: Prescott vs Clawhammer (Nvidia GeForce 6 series, ATI Radeon X800 series family)
#4: 2006: Conroe vs Toledo (ATI Radeon X1000 series, Nvidia GeForce 7 series family)
#5: 2008: Bloomfield vs Agena (ATI Radeon HD 4000 series , Nvidia GeForce 200 series family)
#6: 2010: Gulftown vs Deneb (Nvidia GeForce 500 series, ATI Radeon HD 5000 series family)
#7: 2012: Ivy Bridge vs Piledriver (AMD Radeon HD 7000 series, Nvidia GeForce 600 series family)


*HWBOT Team Cup 2013 - SC3: Vantage Full-out *

#1: 2002: Northwood
#2: 2004: Gallatin, Prescott (non-64 bit)
#3: 2004: Clawhammer, Winchester
#4: 2006: Conroe (B2), Kentsfield (B2)
#5: 2006: Manchester, Toledo, Windsor
#6: 2008: Bloomfield
#7: 2008: Agena, Toliman
#8: 2010: Gulftown
#9: 2010: Deneb, Thuban
#10: 2012: Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge-E
#11: 2012: Llano, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Januar 2013)

Mit K7 kann ich dienen, satt und genug.
P3 samt CUSL2 und passendem Ram auch, hab ich aber noch nie angepackt - wird dann wohl mal Zeit.

Edit:
Ja, ich glaub da kann ich wieder mal was beisteuern


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

@der8auer: wo haben die das eigentlich her? hab auf hwbot nix gefunden. nichtmal ne allgemeine ankündigung bei den kommenden wettbewerben... 
gibts da quellen von denen ich wissen sollte? 



> P3 samt CUSL2 und passendem Ram auch, hab ich aber noch nie angepackt



wie kann man nur? 
das fetteste brett und noch nie angerührt? Ö_Ö


----------



## der8auer (29. Januar 2013)

Quelle: Hwbot Forum 

hwbot: Currently preparing HWBOT Team Cup 2013. Kicks off February 1. The live overclocking stage should be interesting! - hwbot.org


----------



## Lubke (29. Januar 2013)

oh vllt sollte ich nich immer nur auf der hauptseite guggn sondern auch ma ab und an ins forum schaun 

thx


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Januar 2013)

Lubke schrieb:


> wie kann man nur?
> das fetteste brett und noch nie angerührt? Ö_Ö


Tja, hatte nicht so die Lust die letzte Zeit.
Und dann noch auf was "neues" einschießen ist dann doppelt mühsam.


----------



## Lubke (30. Januar 2013)

hast du auch ne ordentliche geforce2 dazu? 

wie siehts mit anderer älterer hardware bei dir aus? in welchen stages könntes du mitmischen?

oh, vllt sollten wir das lieber nach hierhin verlagern: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...up-ehemals-hwbot-monats-challenge-thread.html
^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2013)

*Wichtig:*

Hier gibt es den neuen Aquamark: http://download.hwbot.org/Install+HWBOT+Aquamark³.exe


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (9. Februar 2013)

7ghz+ gemacht mit 3770k cpu 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

7ghz+validation_ i7 3770k_made by nachtfalke - YouTube


----------



## Barisan (9. Februar 2013)

@der8auer

Link tut es nicht.


----------



## crazzzy85 (9. Februar 2013)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> 7ghz+ gemacht mit 3770k cpu
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> 7ghz+validation_ i7 3770k_made by nachtfalke - YouTube



gz nice cpu


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Februar 2013)

So ^^ Hab mich mal Registriert und bin dem Team zugestiegen =D
Allerdings hab ich noch kein Plan von HWBot, ich denk das wird kommen.
Für Tipps habe ich ein offenes ohr


----------



## Ü50 (9. Februar 2013)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> 7ghz+ gemacht mit 3770k cpu
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> 7ghz+validation_ i7 3770k_made by nachtfalke - YouTube


 
Das ist ja mal eine CPU


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Februar 2013)

@Brez$$z
Dann mal willkommen im Team.
Das Grundlegende und ein paar Tips und Tricks zu den einzelnen Benchmarks findest du im HWbot Hauptforum, da gibt's einiges zu lesen.
Ansonsten sind wir bei Schwierigkeiten natürlich mit Rat und Tat zur Stelle.


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2013)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> 7ghz+ gemacht mit 3770k cpu
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> 7ghz+validation_ i7 3770k_made by nachtfalke - YouTube



Holy sh*t!

Nice CPU. Willst verkaufen? 

@ Brez$$z: Willkommen im Team


----------



## Barisan (10. Februar 2013)

Moin, moin..

ich werbe ungern in eigenen Sachen.... hab was zum Verkauf freigegeben..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/260288-verkaufe-mainboards.html


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Februar 2013)

So hab mal paar benchs gemacht im Bot, allerdings nicht sooo wirklich erfolgreich


----------



## Barisan (10. Februar 2013)

@Bre$$z
Wilkomen ins Team....

@_nachtfalke_
Congratz... ist ne Hausnummer


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (10. Februar 2013)

ich werbe nicht , ich bin nür begeistert..weil ich habe geschaft 7 ghz+ mit ivy cpu ...ist selten so was
di cpu ist von einem Freund  aus Rumänien , er hat keine  Möglichkeit di cpu testen mit flussigem stickstoff ...das wegen ich habe für ihn getested  , cpu kann über 7ghz problemlos (wi in di film kann sheen  -full stable)..und 2d benchable 6950+( 1M /pifast und ich denke auch 32m), 3D habe ich nicht aus probiert ..aber ich denke 6800+ für light 3D( 2k3, 2k1 , 2k5/aqua)


----------



## DasRegal (10. Februar 2013)

Ich würde die gesammelten 18 Global Points nicht umbedingt als erfolglos bezeichnen.  Nice


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> So hab mal paar benchs gemacht im Bot, allerdings nicht sooo wirklich erfolgreich


 
Du darfst die Tesselation im Treiber deaktivieren, was deine Punktzahl im 3DM11 stark verbessern sollte

Wann bzw. wird der neue 3DMark eig. im HWBot eingeführt?


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du darfst die Tesselation im Treiber deaktivieren, was deine Punktzahl im 3DM11 stark verbessern sollte
> 
> Wann bzw. wird der neue 3DMark eig. im HWBot eingeführt?


 
Habs in den Rules gelesen, war aber nicht sicher^^ aber danke für die Info 
Wenn ich mal zeit hab wiederhole ich das ganze

edit: ach ja, eben mal Probiert. Von 17963 im 11er auf 19800  danke Dave 
ja auf den neuen Warte ich auch schon


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, an sich ist der neue 3Dmark bereits im bot, aber es gibt halt noch keine Punkte dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, an sich ist der neue 3Dmark bereits im bot, aber es gibt halt noch keine Punkte dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Jap, schon gesehen...
Darf dort auch wieder die Tesselation deaktiviert werden?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2013)

Laut der rules ist es erlaubt, da scheint sich nichts geändert zu haben


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ausversehen, ein 3dmark 11 ergebniss + Screen beim vantage eingetragen. Wie bekomm ich das wieder gelöscht?


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn du eingeloggt bist und dein Ergebnis betrachtest, hast du rechts am Rand die Möglichkeit zum Edit oder Delete


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Februar 2013)

Ah okay, ich hab den richtigen gepostet und dadurch löscht sich ja der schlechtere


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2013)

Es wär übrigens eine gute Idee, wenn du die Stromsparmechanismen beim benchen ausschalten würdest.

Wenn du immer Beweisscreens machst, wenn sich die CPU auf 1,6GHz runtergetaktet hat, ist die Sache relativ sinnfrei


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ wollte eig zumindest prime anschmeißen das er hochtaktet, aber habs mal wieder verpennt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2013)

Schalte doch einfach die Stromsparmechanismen aus, bevor du dir noch scores zerstörst weil du für ne Validierung primeln musst


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Februar 2013)

ja hast schon recht  aber iwie zu faul wieder alles ausschalten und danach vergessen wieder ein zu schalten


----------



## chillinmitch (12. Februar 2013)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> ich werbe nicht , ich bin nür begeistert..weil ich habe geschaft 7 ghz+ mit ivy cpu ...ist selten so was
> di cpu ist von einem Freund  aus Rumänien , er hat keine  Möglichkeit di cpu testen mit flussigem stickstoff ...das wegen ich habe für ihn getested  , cpu kann über 7ghz problemlos (wi in di film kann sheen  -full stable)..und 2d benchable 6950+( 1M /pifast und ich denke auch 32m), 3D habe ich nicht aus probiert ..aber ich denke 6800+ für light 3D( 2k3, 2k1 , 2k5/aqua)




Da wäre ich auch begeistert, gehört die cpu dir oder hast du sie nur zum testen 
und musst sie jetzt wieder nach rumänien schicken? 

Viel glück noch , falls du sie behältst - bin schon auf die nächsten scores gespannt.


----------



## Azzteredon (19. Februar 2013)

Hab mich dem Team auch mal angeschlossen  werd morgen mal die Benchmarks aufm Hauptrechner durchjagen 
mal sehen was ich aus dem Ding noch so alles rausholen kann.

Freu mich darauf das Team unterstützen zu können


----------



## Lubke (22. Februar 2013)

vllt haste ja auch was am start, was du hier einbringen könntest? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...up-ehemals-hwbot-monats-challenge-thread.html
ich find son team-cup macht immer viel spass wenn man da mitmischen kann. vor allem wenn das team relativ weit vorn im feld liegt


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich jetzt in den Top 10 weltweit bin


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2013)

Darf ich da mal herzlichen Glückwunsch sagen?


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2013)

Gerne - Danke  Hat einige Jahre gedauert

[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2013)

Schön Roman
Versuche dir aber weiterhin zu folgen sind nur 60p


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Schön Roman
> Versuche dir aber weiterhin zu folgen sind nur 60p


 
Danke  Keine Sorge ich werde nicht nachlassen 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Danke


----------



## Moose83 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich weis auch ich werde dir nicht zusehen


----------



## Lubke (26. Februar 2013)

top 10 der overclockers liga.  respekt! 

@Moose83: in die top10 passen auch zwei leute


----------



## Chicago (27. Februar 2013)

Moinsen,

da es mir mal wieder in den Fingern juckt, wollt ich mal wissen ob das "hier" auch für Ivy OC reicht (Bisken knapp bei Kassa)? 
Ja ich weiß sollte man wissen, tu ich aber nicht, und muß mich jetzt auch erstmal wieder reinfuchsen. Das letzte wo ich OC betreiben habe war AMD und 775!

Dir lieber der8auer noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Top10!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Lubke (27. Februar 2013)

prinzipiell möglich ist es mit dem brett. ich persönlich tendiere aber mehr zu asus oder gigabyte. asrock hat sich auch ganz gut gemausert. msi dagegen hat imho etwas nachgelassen. (nach meiner erfahrung)
willst du richtig oc mit ln2 betreiben oder nur son bissel unter luft/wasser sehn was geht? in dem fall reicht eigentlich so ziemlich jedes brett, das biosseitig die optionen bietet. für ln2 lohnt dann aber schon ein highend-brett.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2013)

^^hast du das Board schon ? 

Wenn nicht leg zwanzig drauf und nimm das ....Klick 
Zum einen hat das ein z77 Chipsatz zum OC taugt es auch was und es hat ein Uefi bios was das MSI nicht hat.
Gerade wenn du mit Sandy/Ivy anfängst sollte es das haben damit du dich ein wenig hereinfindest 

Aber auch hier im Markplatz solltest du in der Preisklasse fündig werden ...z77


----------



## Chicago (27. Februar 2013)

Habe zur Zeit das aus meiner Sig. nen H61 mit i3 3220, mußte halt schnell was her ^^! Jetzt wollte ich halt doch das Board noch wechseln, brauch halt auch noch nen Kühler. Deswegen muß ich halt Haushalten, achja, es muß µATX sein.
Und ob BIOS oder UEFI (bin sehr Lernfähig) sollte jetzt nicht das Problem sein, früher haben wir mit Jumper OC betrieben, hachja!

€: wie wäre es mit dem? http://geizhals.at/de/asrock_z77_pro4-m_dual_pc3-12800u_ddr3_a759463.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2013)

^^Ist super das Board (habe ich im Internet-PC), da läuft mein i3-2120 sogar mit 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3-1866er CL9-9-9-27 1T und integrierter GPU 
Aber beim i3 bleibt dir ja eh nur OC über den BCLK und dort sind mächtig Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2013)

> €: wie wäre es mit dem? http://geizhals.at/de/asrock_z77_pro...3_a759463.html


 
das ist auch im MP drin ....fragst du deswegen ?


----------



## Chicago (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, das hab ich mitbekommen, danke!

Dann werd ich mir das wohl holen. Nen K Prozi wird noch warten müßen, aber man kann ja bei non k ja iwie die Turbostufen für festentakt nutzen, aber da muß auch erstmal einer her.

Danke erstmal!

gruß Chicago

€: @ True: Ja ^^!


----------



## Azzteredon (27. Februar 2013)

Nabend,

ich hab grade Probleme meine Ergebnisse hochzuladen..... es kommt immer folgender Fehler:

"Failed to convert property value of type java.lang.String to required type java.math.BigDecimal for property cpuoc; nested exception is java.lang.NumberFormatException"

normal sind fehlende Angaben ja rot umrandet, bzw es steht ein kurzer Text drüber.... bei mir erscheint dahingehend aber nichts... nur der Fehler-Text der dann ganz oben angezeigt wird...

Grüße


----------



## u22 (27. Februar 2013)

hast du zufällig ein Komma anstatt ein Punkt im Ergebnis?


----------



## Azzteredon (27. Februar 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> hast du zufällig ein Komma anstatt ein Punkt im Ergebnis?


 
>_<
Gott wie konnt ich das übersehen  beim RAM-Takt hab ich noch drauf aufgepasst aber am Anfang beim CPU-Takt hab ichs irgendwie reflexartig gemacht 

Danke


----------



## dorow (28. Februar 2013)

Wie kann ich den Aquamark 3 Screen für ein Desktop Bild mit allen anderen benötigten Fenstern verkleinern?

Ich habe Windows 7 und dort geht es mit dem Tastatur Befehl (Drucken) und in Paint einfügen nicht mehr wie bei XP. Habe immer nur ein schwarzes Bild.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Februar 2013)

In der HWbot-Version werden die Punkte nach beenden von Aquamark im wrapper-Fenster angezeigt - und nur diese Version ist auch zugelassen.


----------



## dorow (28. Februar 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> In der HWbot-Version werden die Punkte nach beenden von Aquamark im wrapper-Fenster angezeigt - und nur diese Version ist auch zugelassen.


 
Ich habe die Version von HWBot, die im Link angegeben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn du dann auch die richtige exe startest sollte alles funktionieren wie beschrieben, darfst nur nicht direkt, sondern nur über den wrapper öffnen.


----------



## dorow (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe denn Fehler gefunden. Es war das Antiviren Programm. Der hat mir die exe immer gelöscht.

Jetzt läuft alles.


----------



## dorow (1. März 2013)

Habe da noch ein anderes Problem!

Wie kann ich das Aquamark3 Ergebnis jetzt bei HWBot eintragen? Ich soll eine Datei hochladen? Was ist das für eine und wo finde ich diese? Ich habe nur ein Screen wie immer vom Desktop mit allen benötigten Programmen gemacht.


----------



## DrDave (1. März 2013)

dorow schrieb:


> Habe da noch ein anderes Problem!
> 
> Wie kann ich das Aquamark3 Ergebnis jetzt bei HWBot eintragen? Ich soll eine Datei hochladen? Was ist das für eine und wo finde ich diese? Ich habe nur ein Screen wie immer vom Desktop mit allen benötigten Programmen gemacht.


 
Der Wrapper erstellt dir die Dateien, welche mit .hwbot enden und genau diese musst du dort auswählen.
Die hwbot Datei ist letztendlich aber auch nur ein Screenshot + Prüfsumme


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2013)

Beim Bot wurde eine Umfrage gestartet, ob die Pro-OC league nun dauerhaft entfernt bleibt oder zusätzlich zum neuen Pro-OC-Cup wieder rein soll.

Hier der Link: Poll Bring Back Pro Oc League - hwbot.org


----------



## blackbolt (7. März 2013)

so hier mal die besten ergebnisse von meiner dice season

[hwbot=2363770]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363780]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363771]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363769]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363794]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363783]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363781]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2363772]submission[/hwbot]

es ist noch was da also kommt morgen noch was von mir

mfg blackbolt


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2013)

Sehr ordentlich  Gute Punkte


----------



## Moose83 (8. März 2013)

Du würdest locker mal pro PCM05 Run 1-2k dazu bekommen, wenn du mit Windows 7 benchst Vista und PCM05 war mal, und bringt nur bei Core 2 was


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. März 2013)

Hat jemand von euch einem MSI FM2-A85XA-GD65 (oder einem anderen FM2-Board) einen Referenztakt von über 110 MHz entlocken können? Falls ja, welche Einstellungen haben sich als hilfreich erwiesen bzw. habt ihr verwendet und welche CPU kam dabei zum Einsatz?

Ich versuche derzeit einen X4 740 (hat keinen offenen Multi!) zu übertakten und bin ziemlich enttäuscht, weil es beim Referenztakt kaum Spielraum gibt. 

*Edit:* Das Tool Trinity Control Interface K2 (TCI K²) hätte ich gerne ausprobiert. Es erfordert aber, dass die integrierte GPU und keine dedizierte Grafikkarte genutzt wird ...


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2013)

Ich habe das Gigabyte board und kam bis auf ca 160 MHz Referenztakt.

Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist kein AHCI sondern IDE in Verbindung mit Win7 zu benutzen.

Bei mir war es ein A10-5800K aber sollte trotzdem gehen.

Gib kurz Rückmeldung wenn du schon im IDE Mode bist dann schau ich die genauen Einstellungen für dich nach.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2013)

Ich musste es für einen Artikel unter realistischen Bedingungen mit AHCI testen, habe aber auch schon daran gedacht, den IDE-Modus zu verwenden. (Den verwende ich bevorzugt, wenn ich für Hwbot benche.) Weißt du zufällig, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen AHCI und IDE beim Referenztakt in deinem Fall war?

Ich denke die Empfehlung besteht dann unter dem Strich darin, ein K-Modell zu nehmen, die für den Sockel sehr günstig zu haben sind. Bei ausreichend Interesse wäre aber mal ein umfassender FM2-OC-Artikel inklusive GPU-OC etc. eine nette Sache.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2013)

Ich konnte zwar bis zu 121 MHz im AHCI Modus starten, aber beim Windowsladebildschirm hat sich das System verabschiedet. Ich musste bis auf 106 MHz runter, um ihn zum Starten zu bewegen. Ist aber bei fast allen FM2 Boards der Fall. Wenn du 110 MHz hast bist du schon gut dabei. Darüber steigt fast immer der SATA Controller aus.

Wer auf AHCI verzichten kann kommt sehr hoch mit dem Referenztakt. Ansonsten wirds nicht funktionieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. März 2013)

Genau so war es bei mir auch: Ab 107 MHz startete Windows nicht mehr, ein Systemstart war aber noch bei deutlich höheren Werten möglich. Es ist echt schade, dass man im Alltag viel Leistung durch den IDE-Modus verliert ... Zum Glück kostet ein X4 750K BE gerade einmal 4 Euro mehr.

---

SF3D hat sich übrigens aus der Hwbot-Crew verabschiedet - wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, kann seine kurze Erläuterung hier finden: I left from hwbot crew. - hwbot.org


----------



## Lubke (13. März 2013)

bei meinem 2500k isses genauso mit 107 mhz, leider hat da auch kein ide geholfen


----------



## der8auer (13. März 2013)

Bei Sockel 1155 liegts auch nicht am SATA Controller


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (17. März 2013)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch begeistert, gehört die cpu dir oder hast du sie nur zum testen
> und musst sie jetzt wieder nach rumänien schicken?
> 
> Viel glück noch , falls du sie behältst - bin schon auf die nächsten scores gespannt.


 


Ja, ich habe nür getest , di cpu ist jetz nach Ukrainien geschikt ( nach *mtech* -hwb spitzname) 

ich Vorbereitung( bei ende di monat) noch eine LN2 session 2D ( ja, ich habe gefunden ein parr tridentX 2666cl10-old good samsung-brilliant ic´s ), vielleicht 3D auch ( mit hd4850/hd4870x2) wenn LN2 genuch ist


----------



## chillinmitch (19. März 2013)

Viel spass bei der Session und gute Punkte! Für den speicher hoffe ich das du deine CPU einen guten IMC hat.
Ich könnt heulen, habe seit vielen wochen kein board hier und komme nicht zum benchen
Das Gene Z geht jetzt zum 2. Mal in die RMA, ich hoffe es ist bald wieder hier. 
Gibt es irgendwo infos zu haswells oc eigenschaften ?


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2013)

Ist vorab immer schwer zu sagen. Gibt schon einige die ES CPUs oder auch schon Retail CPUs gebencht haben. Wie bei Ivy siehts anfangs nicht soooo toll aus. Denke das ändert sich aber mit neueren Batches / Steppings und vor allem besseren BIOS Versionen.


----------



## chillinmitch (19. März 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie bei Ivy siehts anfangs nicht soooo toll aus.



Bei Ivy gab es doch schon ca. 2 Monate vor NDA Fall Rekordergebnisse mit knapp 7 Ghz, sowie zahlreiche Leaks im Netz?


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2013)

Nicht soooo toll bezog sich auf den maximalen Takt bisher  

Ich kenne ein paar Ergebnisse, aber 7 GHz waren noch nicht dabei. Schon gar nicht bei den normalen Retail Chips.


----------



## Moose83 (20. März 2013)

Genau wartet einfach ab bis richtige Tests kommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage, wollte jetzt so ein bisschen ans Retro-benchen, wie verhalten sich die alten AGP-Dinger unter Kälte? Löten wird kein Problem sein, das krieg ich hin. Die Befestigung der Kokü wird auch denke ich gehen, hab schon geguckt, entweder es geht so oder man holt sich ne AGP Riser Card dazu. Die Frage ist nur ob sich das lohnt oder ob die schon bei -10°C den Löffel abgeben.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2013)

Kommt auf die Karte an Normal kannste jede AGP Karte kalt machen


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. März 2013)

Skalieren die auch vernünftig? Ich denk da jetzt hauptsächlich an Geforce 3 bis GeForce 6, vllt noch die 9000er ATI Chips.


----------



## Moose83 (24. März 2013)

Hatte bisher nur ne 3850 AGP on Dice Und die konnte ich bei voller Dice Temp benchen


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. März 2013)

Gut, dann wird mein erstes Ziel sein, rauszufinden, wie 250µm GPUs auf Minusgrade skalieren


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. März 2013)

Die AGP-Fee war heute da 

Tante Edith sagt: Ich bekomme übrigens noch eine ATi 7200 (DDR glaube ich), vielleicht kann jemand was damit für den Team Cup anfangen? Mir fehlt der Untersatz. Die GF4 Stage könnte ich theoretisch machen, mal gucken ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (28. März 2013)

8800GTX vgpu/vram/ocp mod- bereit für LN2                                                               



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2013)

Ich bekomm beim 3DMark06 keine Punkte , kann des irgendwie nur Online anzeigen ?! Aber ich brauch doch das er mit die Punkte im 3DMark06 anzeigt wegen Bildschirmscreenshot und hwbot....

Kann einer helfen?


----------



## Turrican (1. April 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich bekomm beim 3DMark06 keine Punkte , kann des irgendwie nur Online anzeigen ?! Aber ich brauch doch das er mit die Punkte im 3DMark06 anzeigt wegen Bildschirmscreenshot und hwbot....
> 
> Kann einer helfen?


 Hast du die Free Version vom 3DMark06? Ich glaub da kann man den Score nur Online sehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2013)

Hab da ne witzige Karte 
Ist noch ungemoddet und auf Standardkühler 

Morgen kommt das ganze unter nen QX6700 und Kokü dann sehen wir mal was geht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Ach , hab auch den 3,2er P4  Werde vlt. über das Wochenende die 5200FX Voltmodden und schauen was geht 

EDIT : Weist du zufällig wo bei der FX5200 die Spannungspunkte sind ?


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2013)

Kannst du noch ein Bild von der Vorderseite machen? Wäre hilfreich.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Hier von der Vorderseite


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2013)

Du kannst einfach an den Spulen messen. Oben sollte GPU und unten RAM sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Okay , jetzt habe ich ein problem... Auf der Karte oben links neben dem Chip ist der FB und Masse Pin nur da sind Elkos wo zu nah sind um richtig zu Löten. kann ich den Elko schnell weglöten und dannach wieder hinlöten ? 

Greetzz


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2013)

Klar kannst du machen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Also die Kabel sind hingelötet  Heute Abend wird gemessen und dann wird bestellt  

Greetz


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ach , hab auch den 3,2er P4


Ist eigentlich nen 2,8er Northwood mit leichtem OC, ich glaub ich hab auch noch 3GHz Prescotts aber das Ding ist mir als erstes in die Hand gefallen. Ging auch nur darum, die ganzen Karten erstmal vorzutesten, gucken was läuft und so.
Ich geh jetzt meine FX5700 VE löten


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Okay , viel Glück


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Mal ne frage , mein i5 3470 packt nen BLCK von 103 und schafft mit 3900-4000MhZ in superpi 1M 9,016 Sekunden . geht da noch mehr über den RAM oder wie bekomm ich ne 8,XXX Sekundenzahl ?

EDIT: Das ist mein RAM : http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-KHX16C10B1K2-16X-Arbeitsspeicher-240-polig/dp/B008KRZYH4


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

*hust* 

deaktiviere mal zwei kerne im Bios dann geht auch so was 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

40er multi


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Okay , kannst du mir trotzdem noch helfen mit dem RAM ? weil in dem Datasheed (http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX16C10B1K2_16X.pdf)
steht irgendwas von Programmable CAS Latency: 9, 8, 7, 6 ?

EDIT : läuft jetzt auf 4118 MhZ  Wooohooo


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

das bezieht sich immer auf die Mhz ...bei 1066 geht wahrscheinlich CL 6 1333/Cl 7 usw 

schau einfach bei CPU-z /SPD was die rams können


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Sodele , was ist jetzt besser ? Niedriger Takt oder schnellere Latenzen ?

EDIT : http://hwbot.org/submission/2370837...__1m_core_i5_3470_8sec_940ms?recalculate=true

4ter Platz , den 3ten bekommen wa noch hin


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

Nicht wenn ich mitmisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Ach menno , jetz hab ich gedacht das ich jetzt mal nen Erfolgserlebnis hab  Naja , dann machen wir es hald zusammen 
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst , wenn du jetzt noch 0,200 Sekunden rausgekitzelst bekommst dann bist aufm ersten Platz )!


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

Ich habe dir doch schon einen wichtigen tip gegeben ....jetzt liegt es an dir 

Ich habe mein Ergebniss noch gar nicht abgeladen da ich damit noch nicht zufrieden war.
Erstmal teste ich noch ein paar andere 3470er in der hoffnung noch einen besseren zu finden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Okay , jetzt noch ne Frage :
Wenn ich die Latenzen auf CL7 oder so mache läuft ja der ram mit 1333 oder so. Wenn ich ihn auf 1600 haben möchte , muss ich dann die RAM Spannung anheben oder wie bekomm ich das hin ?


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

Stell ihn mal im Bios auf 1600 und kontrolliere dann welche Cl er automatisch zuweist (oder das XMP profil aktivieren wenn er eins hat )

Und dann kannst du mal testen ob es auch mit niedrigern CL geht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Also das XMP Profil sagt : CL 10  
Also einfach runtergehen weil im BIOS sind so viele Einstellungen 
Aber 105BLCK geht


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

dann versuch mal 1600 mit Cl 9 ...und wenn das nicht funzt erhöh leicht die spannung


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Also CL8 hat einigermasen gefunkt, war nicht stabil. CL9 war stabil und hat auch in superpi nen gutes Ergebnis rausgebracht. Aber da muss irgendwie noch mehr kommen 

Schau mal über den RAM bitte  = Link


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

schon mal nach tweaks gesucht ? 

http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...12,d.bGE&fp=26f371b1ba74ba61&biw=1034&bih=468http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=Super+Pi+tweaks


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2013)

Darf man das offiziell benutzen ?  Och mann , jetzt hab ich alle BIOS einstellungen wieder auf den "NormalPC" gestellt.

Ich werde das mal testen


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2013)

Kleines Update: Der Voltmod auf meiner FX5700VE hat übrigens hervorragend funktioniert, bin gerade am 05er WR dran - ein hartes Stück Arbeit.^^
Von 300/250 habe ich die Karte (immer noch auf Lukü) jetzt gerade laufen auf 615/335. Der WR im 05er liegt bei genau 975 Punkten, ich habe mich hochgearbeitet auf 968 
Irgendwo müssen doch noch 8 Pünktchen liegen


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

Das ist echt knapp

Ich versuche mich schon seit 4 Tagen am 3DMark11 mit einer 7970 Matrix

[hwbot=2370931]submission[/hwbot]

Das Problem ist, dass beim GPU Score etwa 1000 Punkte fehlen. Gleiches Problem beim Heaven DX11. Habe etwa 3400 Punkte, aber es müssten 3700-3800 sein. Habe keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Bei mir liegen leider 0.200 Sekunden .... 3ter Platz haben wir/ich schonmal , aber ich möchte die paar Milisekunden auch herausbekommen  
Werde morgen früh aufstehen und schauen ob noch was geht 


Viel Glück noch ihr beiden


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2013)

978 Punkte   
Jetzt gehts an die anderen Tests^^ Wird ne lange Nacht^^ Karte läuft gerade mit 625/335@06^^


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

Benchst auch Aquamark? Da kannst dann so lange schlafen


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2013)

xD
Hält denn dein LN2 so lange Roman? Bei 4 Tagen benchen würde anfangen davon zu träumen^^
06er ist mittlerweile auch meiner  Die Karte läuft ohne Mist mit Standardkühler und Deltalüffi davor ihre 630MHz GPU.


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

150 Liter Dewar war voll. Weiß nicht genau wie viel noch da ist aber morgen reichts auf jeden Fall noch 

Nach 4 Tagen gleicher Benchmark und 10% fehlender Performance träume ich nicht mehr


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2013)

Hier ist nen Foto von meinem Setup mit OK-Daumen von meinem Kollegen^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Alter , der Kühler ist ja mal klein  Wie sehen den die Temps aus ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. April 2013)

Mussten dann um 4 Uhr morgens leider abbrechen, weil nach ca. 9 Stunden benchen nicht etwa die Karte oder die CPU oder das Board, nein, sondern die Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Naja, statt 300/250@1,3V lief die Karte also stundenlang mit 625/335@1,6V, und mit dem Deltalüfter davor schätze ich, dass der Core unter Last vielleicht 40° drauf hatte. Hab mal auf der Rückseite gefühlt, das war nicht mal lauwarm. Das Ding hat keinen Temperatursensor.^^ Ist und bleibt halt AGP, die Karte darf auf Standardtakt über den Slot maximal 30W ziehen, und bei der Überspannung und dem Takt würde ich vielleicht auf rund ~50W tippen.

01er und 03er haben wir momentan den zweiten Platz, 05er und 06er den ersten, und AM3 noch nicht gebencht. War die erste AGP-Karte unter dem neuen Setup, dementsprechend haben wir erstmal nen Haufen Sachen ausprobiert usw. Meine Kokü hatte mein Kollege leider nicht in sein Auto gekriegt. Aber ich hab dem Board (4CoreDual-SATA2) gestern nen vAGP Mod und nen vCore Mod verpasst, und auch die Karte gemoddet, und es ist nix abgeraucht, also kann man das wohl als Erfolg verbuchen


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nicht wenn ich mitmisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Sei doch nicht immer gleich so gemein zu den neuen


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> 150 Liter Dewar war voll. Weiß nicht genau wie viel noch da ist aber morgen reichts auf jeden Fall noch
> 
> Nach 4 Tagen gleicher Benchmark und 10% fehlender Performance träume ich nicht mehr



Haha Bist net der einzige, 40l LN2 weg, und nur eine Vali


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht immer gleich so gemein zu den neuen


 
Monkey hald  , ich find meine XP CD nimmer ... hab den Key und alles hier nur die F+cking CD...... Naja , wenn ich XP hab muss sich Monkey ranhalten


----------



## Moose83 (3. April 2013)

Da wirst du es schwer haben Mario hat immer ein neues Spielzeug zwischen den Fingern


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Ganz doofe frage , aber wie Messe ich jetzt mit dem Voltmeter das Ohm ?  200 , 200k , 2000k ? 

EDIT: Hab auf 2000 gestellt und als Ergebnis kam dann 617 raus , mal 20 ergibt das ja 12340  Also 10k Poti nehmen oder ? :=


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

jap


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Hab eigendlich gedacht das man den PC während dem Messen anschalten sollte , aber das warn Schuss nach hinten ^^ Das Voltmeter hat Rot geblinkt und vibriert... Mir wurd's mal kurz anderst xD 

Hier mal Foto's vom Vmod und "Deluxe Benchtable ^^"


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2013)

Ne ganz großer Fehler  Widerstand nur im ausgebauten Zustand messen. Nur Spannung im Betrieb messen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. April 2013)

Naja , zumglück ist der vmod jetzt daa  entweder es wird heute nacht oder morgen bestellt.


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2013)

*Nach Jahren habe ich es jetzt endlich geschafft und bin in die Top 10 aufgestiegen  Aktuell sogar Platz 8 global *

[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (4. April 2013)

Gratuliere Roman, mach weiter so, bin ja auch nicht weit weg von den top 10


----------



## Schmidde (5. April 2013)

Achja, ich sollte auch mal wieder meinen Benchtable aus dem Schrank packen 
Seit über einem Jahr fristet der schon sein dasein...und Romans CPU Pot ist auch noch unbenutzt....eigentlich sollte man(n) sich schämen


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2013)

Saubere Leistung, Roman. hat sich der Kampf in Summe ja richtig ausgezahlt.


----------



## Axonia (5. April 2013)

Auch ich sag mal Glückwunsch


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. April 2013)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf Roman


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2013)

Na das ist es doch mal wert ein Fass aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glückwunsch Roman


----------



## Ü50 (5. April 2013)

Hi Mar.. ich mache eine Flasche auf

Glückwunsch Roman.


----------



## blackbolt (6. April 2013)

*saubere arbeit roman und jetzt in die top 3*


----------



## Schmidde (7. April 2013)

[hwbot=2372044]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2371971]submission[/hwbot]


Gab zwar nur Hardware Punkte, aber wenigstens mal wieder  etwas nach über einem Jahr 


Mich stört noch der niedriege Wert im XP-Startup im Vergleich zu anderen. Hab mal ein paar Foren durchgestöbert und gelesen dass man mit zwei SSDs im Raid0 den Wert nach oben Pushen kann, wobei die SSDs (wenn möglich) >120GB sein sollten. Momentan hab nur ne 60GB SSD Benchen auf der auch noch Win7 und XP parallel installiert sind...

...oder wie erreichen die anderen Bencher einen XP-Startup von über 200MB/s?!


----------



## Moose83 (8. April 2013)

Zwar nicht so schlecht, aber nach aktuellen Regeln leider ungüldig
Ließ dir mal zuerst das neue PCM05 Regelwerk durch
Und mit nur einer SSD packt man auch 200+, solange es eine 840 Pro ist^^Ansonsten Intel Rapid Storage+Write back aktivieren im Raid Modus
Genauso gilt, du brauchst eine komplett leere Partition, auf der du die Tests laufen lässt. Ebenso gilt, XP und PCM05=fail^^


----------



## blackbolt (8. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Und mit nur einer SSD packt man auch 200+, solange es eine 840 Pro ist


 
hab aber auch mit einer agility 3 219,222MB/s XP-Start up gehabt


----------



## Schmidde (8. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht so schlecht, aber nach aktuellen Regeln leider ungüldig
> Ließ dir mal zuerst das neue PCM05 Regelwerk durch



Oh, weil ich die results.txt nicht offen habe? Stimmt, die Regeln hab ich seit Anfang letzten Jahres nicht mehr angeschaut 




Moose83 schrieb:


> Und mit nur einer SSD packt man auch 200+, solange es eine 840 Pro ist^^Ansonsten Intel Rapid Storage+Write back aktivieren im Raid Modus
> Genauso gilt, du brauchst eine komplett leere Partition, auf der du die Tests laufen lässt. Ebenso gilt, XP und PCM05=fail^^


 
Die Größe der SSD spielt weniger eine Rolle? Wenn ich Win7 + eine leere Partition auf eine 64GB SSD packe ist das schon ein weniger mager...
SSD ist übrigens ne M4, im Vergleich zu einer 840 Pro natürlich nicht ganz so schnell. Löhnt sich da ein Umstieg?


----------



## Moose83 (8. April 2013)

Die M4 sind ebenfalls top, kauf dir einfach noch ne 2. dazu, installiere Win7 auf ein Raid mit 2 Partitionen, eine leere für PCM05 Test
Und lies dir im Bot mal den PCM Tweaking Threat durch, Tweak Level bei dir = 1/10


----------



## Schmidde (8. April 2013)

Okay.
Man muss sich ja noch steigern können  Aber werd ich mal noch machen, ist ja alles schön aufgelistet


----------



## Moose83 (9. April 2013)

PCMark ist ein Benchmark für Bastler und Tüfftler Alles steht da sicher net drin, jedoch die wichtigsten Grundlagen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. April 2013)

Von Intel gibt es nun offizielle Informationen zum Übertakten von Haswell-CPUs: Intel Haswell übertakten: Neue Details bekannt, starkes Overclocking über Referenztakt möglich


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2013)

Hört sich so weit alles gut an. Mal schauen wie der Maximale Takt dann ausfällt. Von 8 GHz habe ich bisher aber noch nix gehört


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2013)

Jungs ...hat einer von euch eine Info wann die Lightning Titan erscheint ?


----------



## Moose83 (11. April 2013)

Es wird keine geben Mario Nvidia erlaubt nur Referenzdesigns der Titan


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. April 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hört sich so weit alles gut an. Mal schauen wie  der Maximale Takt dann ausfällt. Von 8 GHz habe ich bisher aber noch nix  gehört


 Mit dem 167MHz BCLK Teiler dann 13GHz?  Intel erklärt Overclocking-Möglichkeiten von


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Es wird keine geben Mario Nvidia erlaubt nur Referenzdesigns der Titan


 
quelle ? ....wollte MSI nicht schon eine auf der Cebit präsentieren ?


----------



## Moose83 (11. April 2013)

Hab gerade keine Quelle da xD Aber Nvidia hat das irgendwo bestätigt


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2013)

GeForce GTX Titan nur als Referenzmodell erhältlich

Die Betonung liegt darauf, dass bislang keine Designs erlaubt sind. Kann sich mit der Zeit noch ändern.


----------



## Moose83 (11. April 2013)

Ich hoffe es doch Will mir ja auch eine kaufen, aber ohne das sie bei 1,4V kaputt geht


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. April 2013)

Zu dem Thema: Inno3D zeigt GeForce GTX Titan


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2013)

Im Moment dürfen keine Eigendesigns verkauft werden. Herstellen können die ja was sie wollen so lange es nicht im Handel ist. 

Würde mich aber auch freuen eine Titan Matrix oder Lightning zu haben


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

Wenn so was kommt, schlage ich zu Aber eine normale Titan geht zu schnell kaputt, bei rund 1,4V fliegen dir die Spawas entgegen


----------



## efdev (15. April 2013)

woher so genaue infos ? schon eine  ins jenseits geschickt ?


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

Weil im Bot schon mehrere abgeraucht sindDie Spannungsversorgung ist mieß bei der Karte


----------



## efdev (15. April 2013)

das ist natürlich sch.... aber könnte man da nicht etwas modden um eben die versorgung zu verbessern? oder haben die angst um ihre grakas ?


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

Und ob es sowas schon gibt
Rbuass`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 21117 marks with a GeForce GTX Titan
Zombie Titan bei 1750 Core


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

Mal ne kurze frage, meine evga GTX 670 läuft ram technisch am Anschlag ^^ 4000Mhz mit evga precision x durch den Heaven. Gibt's noch irgendwie ne Möglichkeit noch höher zu gehen?
Mit dem evga Tool ist ja da Schluss und ich würde gerne wissen was da noch mit standart Spannung geht.


----------



## u22 (20. April 2013)

Haste mal den MSI Afterburner versucht? Da kann man in den Settings das ja freischalten das man weiter Takten kann.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

Ne hab ich noch nicht probiert, danke für den Hinweiß, werd heut abend mal schauen was mit afterburner geht. ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. April 2013)

Weiß jemand, wie man alte 771-Serverboards übertakten könnte? Habe hier ein Asus DSBV-D G1 mit zwei L5320 drauf.
SetFSB hab ich bereits ausprobiert, bisher hat keiner der clockgens gepasst.

BIOS bietet leider keine Möglichkeiten zu OC, oder hat Asus da vielleicht auch so eine Tastenkombi zum Freischalten erweiterter Optionen?


----------



## Moose83 (20. April 2013)

Was ist mit Clockgen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. April 2013)

Clockgen schaffts leider auch nicht, bekomme nur die Reiter clocks und options, nichts für PLL-options oder sonst was. Kann mir damit also höchstens den Takt anzeigen lassen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> Haste mal den MSI Afterburner versucht? Da kann man in den Settings das ja freischalten das man weiter Takten kann.


 
und wo genau, komm da auch nur auf 1000mhz + , kann da nur voltages unlocken


----------



## Moose83 (21. April 2013)

Du must die Afterburner.cfg bearbeiten im Ordner wo du ihn installiert hast. Mit Editor öffnen und Enable unofficial overclocking eine 1 einfügen


----------



## DrDave (21. April 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Du must die Afterburner.cfg bearbeiten im Ordner wo du ihn installiert hast. Mit Editor öffnen und Enable unofficial overclocking eine 1 einfügen


 
Wurde das bei der neuesten Version nicht anders gelöst?


----------



## Moose83 (21. April 2013)

Ich nutze ja nicht die neueste, also kein Plan


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. April 2013)

Nvidia Inspector müsste doch auf jeden Fall gehen, Shizophrenic


----------



## efdev (21. April 2013)

nvidia inspector geht nur bis 4000MHz und nicht mehr soweit ich weiß .


----------



## Moose83 (21. April 2013)

Auch der geht zu unlocken


----------



## blackbolt (23. April 2013)

hab nee frage 
fürs team gibt es ja mittlerweile wieder so ein points diagramm !!! 

*wird das vielleicht auch wieder für die user eingeführt* ???

fand es immer sehr interessant zu verfolgen wie sich gewisse user weiterentwickelt haben(oder wie lange sie schon dabei sind)

edit:

schaut euch mal das ergebniss an der ram ist bei 437MHz im performance Level 4 durch den Superpi 32m

[hwbot=2376098]submission[/hwbot]

mfg


----------



## Jogibär (26. April 2013)

Hi Jungs, falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, man kann jetzt im Bot abstimmen, ob es für den neuen 3DMark Hardware- und/oder Globalpoints geben soll. Ist etwas versteckt unten rechts.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Mai 2013)

Gut zu wissen , gibt es eigendlich nen Voltmod für nen Taschenrechner ? Habe immernoch keinen 10K Poti gekauft , aber ich habe meine Windows XP CD gefunden , jetzt schau ich noch was wir noch am i5 holen können (:


----------



## DrDave (2. Mai 2013)

Ein User hat auf hwbot meinen einen score, als ungültig markiert mit der Begründung, dass der score mit einer 7970 und nicht mit einer 7950 entstanden ist  
regelt das die Moderation oder muss ich auch aktiv werden? 

Hier, sieht bei mir auf dem Handy zwar nicht so wirklich vollständig aus, aber gültig ist er trotzdem: http://hwbot.org/submission/2344450


----------



## u22 (2. Mai 2013)

Du musst eigentlich nix machen, du kannst aber im Hwbot in deinem Profil oben sehen das ein Ergebnisse gemeldet wurde, dort kannst du was dazu schreiben.

Das es ne 7950 ist sieht man zum einen an den Original Taktraten und zum anderen das die Karte nur 2x 6-PIN Stromanschluss hat, eine 7970 hat ja einen 8 und einen 6 PIN Anschluss. Hat sich wohl von der Aufschrift des Accelero irritieren lassen.


----------



## DrDave (2. Mai 2013)

Hier die original Meldung :

The reporting user also noted:

This score was earned with a 7970 - not a 7950. The picture shows "7970" and the screenshot marks the default clock as "880Mhz". Might have been an accident, but still, this is invalid.

Dachte die User bei hwbot haben alle ein gutes wissen über (wenigstens aktuelle) Hardware...


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Mai 2013)

Das müsste man doch schon an der Anzahl der Shader und so weiter einwandfrei identifizieren können, ich verstehs nicht...
Sonst schreib halt schnell nen Kommentar drunter, bevor der Mod auch nicht richtig guckt und das noch gelöscht wird


----------



## DrDave (2. Mai 2013)

Den Mods wird das schon auffallen, die sollten doch etwas fähiger sein  
Wenn nicht, lad ichs einfach noch mal hoch.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Mai 2013)

sicher das dein Ergebnis noch gemeldet ist? Ich sehe es nicht als gemeldet. Dann ist das Ergebnis wohl abgesegnet wurden.

Das Leute wegen einem Kühler mit der Aufschrift "7970" gleich ein Ergebnis melden ist echt schwach. Wenn da "GTX Titan" auf dem Kühler steht, würden die das Ergebnis auch melden, weil eine ATI und keine Geforce ist


----------



## DrDave (2. Mai 2013)

Also in meinem Profil steht nichts, hatte jedoch vorher noch nicht geschaut, demzufolge wüsste ich auch nicht nach was ich schauen muss
Aber wird schon passen, ist ja noch online


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2013)

Die lieben Mods auf HwbotGewöhn dich an die Bugs, das gehört da dazu


----------



## chillinmitch (4. Mai 2013)

Haswell CPUZ Valis mit 7,0 und 6,2 Ghz ; DDR3@1600  link


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...4770k-geknackt-ddr3-3322-mit-16-gibyte-3.html

Übrigens ist nicht klar, ob alle aktuellen 7 GHz Haswell Ergebnisse auch wirklich echt sind. CPU-Z hat aktuell ein Problem mit Hackern, die falsche Ergebnisse hochladen.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Mai 2013)

Das ist alles gefaked


----------



## blackbolt (4. Mai 2013)

ist doch immer so wenn neue cpus kommen

wir werden es sehen wenn wir sie kalt stellen


----------



## Moose83 (5. Mai 2013)

Wir müssen doch nur Roman fragen


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Mai 2013)

Roman wird aber nicht antworten wenn er schlau ist^^


----------



## Moose83 (5. Mai 2013)

Dank NDA darf er ja gar nicht


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2013)

Leider ist das richtig


----------



## Moose83 (5. Mai 2013)

Wir beide wissen, das du genaue Angaben zum Haswell OC hast


----------



## chillinmitch (6. Mai 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Übrigens ist nicht klar, ob alle aktuellen 7 GHz Haswell Ergebnisse auch wirklich echt sind. CPU-Z hat aktuell ein Problem mit Hackern, die falsche Ergebnisse hochladen.



Support für CPUZ 1.62 und 1.63 eingestellt, wird aktuell nur noch 1.64  unterstützt.


----------



## blackbolt (6. Mai 2013)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Support für CPUZ 1.62 und 1.63 eingestellt, wird aktuell nur noch 1.64  unterstützt.


 
hab ich schon


----------



## chillinmitch (11. Mai 2013)

Neues von Haswell, ziemlich ernüchternd für mich - 4770K@4,5Ghz@1,15V ( @Air- IntelburnTest 82°C@2400rpm , 90°C@1600rpm) , max 5,1@1,4V unstable Link


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würde erstmal abwarten bis die "richtigen" Tests auftauchen......bei sandy/Ivy waren die ersten Berichte auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## blackbolt (11. Mai 2013)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal abwarten bis die "richtigen" Tests auftauchen......bei sandy/Ivy waren die ersten Berichte auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


 
genau erst wenn der "braten in der röhre" ist weiss man was raus kommt


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Mai 2013)

Roman weiß sicherlich mehr, darf aber nix dazu sagen xD

ich glaub auch keinen von den anfangs test´s, da heißt es abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Lubke (13. Mai 2013)

dank des "offenen" ref-takt halte ich es schon für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass haswell nicht höher taktbar als ivy sein soll... zumal die fertigung bei intel scheinbar noch bei ivy zum ende hin einen ordentlichen fortschritt gemacht zu haben scheint... intels entwicklungsabteilung is ja grad nicht unbedingt in zugzwang, als dass die ein unreifes produkt auf den markt loslassen müssten


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2013)

Haswell wird sicher net so hoch wie Ivy gehenEin 6.5 Haswell wird einem 6.7 Ivy entsprechen


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2013)

warum sollte haswell nich so hoch wie ivy gehen? was spricht dagegen? wie gesagt ist ivy durch den begrenzten ref-takt sogar stark gehandycapt, was das angeht...


----------



## moboKiller (22. Mai 2013)

Kennt wer das Foxconn Board schaut iwie wie P45/43 aus aber ich weiß nix genaues
Und kennt wer PCI- GraKas zum benchen sind 
Weil die C2s limitieren ja keine PCI-GraKa


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Mai 2013)

Also soweit ich weiß kommen die meisten PCI Grafikkarten aus den 90er Jahren, aber es gibt auch heute noch Low Budget Modelle die es mit PCI gibt z.B die HD 5450, das schnellste scheint wohl eine GT 430 von Zotac zu sein PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, aber die sollte eigentlich keinen Core 2 Duo limitieren und für AGP ist die HD 4670 wohl das schnellste AGP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## moboKiller (22. Mai 2013)

Hey weiß einer warum zB: Matrox QID Low-profile PCI - QID-P128LPAF diese GraKa so teuer is ich mein die hat Specs die würde man noch nich mal fürn 10ner loskriegen?


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (23. Mai 2013)

meine letzte 8L stickstoff 
spi32m 4m52:469s
3770k/ln2 -194
ram:tridentx2666cl10 -1425 9-12-12-21- twcl6 -samsung HCH9 -stock air
mb:M5E


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Hey weiß einer warum zB: Matrox QID Low-profile PCI - QID-P128LPAF diese GraKa so teuer is ich mein die hat Specs die würde man noch nich mal fürn 10ner loskriegen?


 Glaub mein Vater hat so eine gehabt. Das sind Profi-Grafikkarten, das hat mit Zocken oder Specs nichts mehr zu tun. Das interessante an der ist, dass eine Kabelpeitsche mitgeliefert wird, die von einem DVI auf 4x DVI (active glaube ich) adaptiert. So kann man vier Bildschirme über DVI anschließen. Wir hatten damals 4 19"er mit einer Gesamtauflösung von 2560x2048, was für einen Pentium-4-Arbeitsrechner vor 6-7 Jahren ganz schön krass war.


----------



## blackbolt (24. Mai 2013)

_nachtfalke_ schrieb:


> meine letzte 8L stickstoff
> spi32m 4m52:469s
> 3770k/ln2 -194
> ram:tridentx2666cl10 -1425 9-12-12-21- twcl6 -samsung HCH9 -stock air
> mb:M5E


 
toller ram bin mal gespannt was der unter kälte so schafft


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (24. Mai 2013)

ram stock air -1.920v
diese ram ist: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=65775&page=2


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Glaub mein Vater hat so eine gehabt. Das sind Profi-Grafikkarten, das hat mit Zocken oder Specs nichts mehr zu tun. Das interessante an der ist, dass eine Kabelpeitsche mitgeliefert wird, die von einem DVI auf 4x DVI (active glaube ich) adaptiert. So kann man vier Bildschirme über DVI anschließen. Wir hatten damals 4 19"er mit einer Gesamtauflösung von 2560x2048, was für einen Pentium-4-Arbeitsrechner vor 6-7 Jahren ganz schön krass war.


 Aha gut mal gehört zu haben 
ähm sagt mal bin ich zu blöd 3DM 01 SE zum laufen zu bekommen ich krieg immer die mindestens 128MB VRAM Meldung aber nach OK gehts nicht etwa an sondern schließt sich ich wollte nämlich den Score meiner GTX 550Ti wissen @1025/2100 mitm i7-2600 bekommt


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Mai 2013)

Benutzt du Windows 7?
Schon Patch installiert 3dmark 2001 unter Windows 7 x64??


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

ja ich hab Build 330


----------



## u22 (25. Mai 2013)

für den 3DMark01 musste eh XP nehmen, da ist der Score um einiges besser als bei WIN7


----------



## moboKiller (26. Mai 2013)

Gut wird gemacht


----------



## Moose83 (26. Mai 2013)

01er unter Windows 7 macht man nur mit 3 oder 4 GPUs


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2013)

Gerade zusammengebastelt, ein Wunder dass das noch funktioniert. Pentium 3 450MHz, 192MB SDRam, ATi Xpert99 8MB DDR bzw. ne zweite Rage128 Xpert99 mit 16MB SDRam. Damit lass ich jetzt nen Aquamark laufen und wenn der in 3 Tagen fertig ist, poste ich das Ergebnis hier


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juni 2013)

Als die Bilder laufen lernten.


----------



## moboKiller (1. Juni 2013)

hey wenn ich meine Fx 5900 XT Volt modde und ihr dann das 5900 Ultra BIOS drüberzieh muss ich dann als 5900 Ultra antreten oder zählt der kern des ganzen?

Wenn man dann als 5950 Ultra ran müsste hätte jemand noch das BIOS einer Gainward FX Powerpack 1100XT 128MB ich hab "nur" die normale XT und nicht das Golden Sample


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2013)

immer in die originale Kategorie einstellen und versuchen mit Fotos zu zeigen, das es eben eine XT ist nur eben mit Ultra BIOS. Ob dir das Ultra BIOS aber was bringt, glaube ich nicht. Die höheren Taktraten kann man ja auch per Software einstellen und einen vmod hast du ja dann eh schon drauf.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Als die Bilder laufen lernten.


 Stürzt leider nach ner guten halben Stunde ab, VRam Full oder sowas, 16MB Grafikspeicher scheinen dem Aquamark langfristig nicht genug zu sein


----------



## TechGuru (3. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen welche der folgenden Benchmarks bei HWBot von SMT profitieren:
1.Super-Pi 1m
2.Super-Pi 32m
3.Pi-Fast
4.PC mark 2004
5.PC mark 2005
6.Cpu Frequency
7.wprime 32m
8.wprime 1024m
9.PC mark vantage
10.UC Bench 2011
11.XTU
12.Cinebench R11.5

z.B:
1.ja 
2.nein
...


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juni 2013)

MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche der folgenden Benchmarks bei HWBot von SMT profitieren:
> 1.Super-Pi 1m
> 2.Super-Pi 32m
> 3.Pi-Fast
> ...


 
Die markierten nutzen SMT. Was XTU ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## TechGuru (3. Juni 2013)

Also bringt Smt bei 4 Benchmark nichts, aber wie viel Vorteil hat man durch smt bei den Benchmarks, die es nutzen?
Lohnt sich da ein i7-4770k oder reicht ein i5-4670k?


----------



## blackbolt (3. Juni 2013)

kommt drauf an die oben genanten benchs machst du mit der cpu sowieso nur 1 mal wenn du aber noch gafikkarten benchen möchtest würde ich zum 4770K greifen oder ein guter 3770K tut es auch


----------



## TechGuru (3. Juni 2013)

Ne, als Schüler habe ich dazu net die Kohle, mir Grakas zu kaufen die Rekorde schaffen, da hole ich lieber nur Hardware Punkte mit billigen Grakas.


----------



## blackbolt (3. Juni 2013)

wenn du wenig kohle hast würde ich mit alten systemen anfangen zb sockel 478 (ein Asus P4?800 20-40€)da kosten die cpus nur 1€ bei ebay oder in foren


----------



## TechGuru (3. Juni 2013)

Die Sache ist halt, dass ich auch ein neuen Gaming PC brauche.
mein alter ist ein Core 2 Duo, den ich aber nicht @ OC benchen kann, weil ich den mit meinem Bruder teile, und da nix riskieren will.
Weil ich jetzt einen neuen hole, kann ich die Komponenten auch Richtung OC und Benchen auslegen.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juni 2013)

Es kommt auch stark darauf an was du als Kühlmittel zur Verfügung hast! 
Haswell wird wohl extrem warm und so eher schlecht für Luft usw. 

Wie stark willst du den ins Benchen einsteigen?


----------



## TechGuru (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich in den Sommerferien den PC baue, also hoffentlich Juli, werde ich erst unter Luft kühlen, und eine stabile Übertaktung zwischen 4 und 4.5 Ghz für den Alltag suchen.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann im Winter eine WaKü, oder noch besser eine halbwegs günstige KoKü suchen/kaufen, und diese dann Alltagsstabil isolieren, wie Patricklouds.


----------



## u22 (3. Juni 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Die markierten nutzen SMT. Was XTU ist, keine Ahnung.


 
PCmark05 und eigentlich auch der 04 nutzen nicht mehr als 4 Kerne, sollten da auch kein SMT brauchen


----------



## der8auer (4. Juni 2013)

XTU solltet ihr euch mal anschauen 

Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU) Information


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2013)

Gerade dabei meine neue GTX460 Hawk Talon Attack zu testen: Masterchief79`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 5015 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)

Teamrekord will ich brechen damit  Leider hat ein Lüfter einen Lagerschaden, aber hey, dafür war sie günstig. Und wozu gibts schließlich Delta


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2013)

^^Hmm, mit nem neuen Treiber meinerseits, wäre evtl. noch was drinn, nur habe ich die Karte nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Juni 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> PCmark05 und eigentlich auch der 04 nutzen nicht mehr als 4 Kerne, sollten da auch kein SMT brauchen


 Der PCM05 kann mit mehr als 4 Core nix anfangen
Und HT...das verschlechtert den Score


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2013)

Gotcha 
Masterchief79`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 21766 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)

Treiber scheinen wohl echt einiges auszumachen, hui... Na ich hoffe das Ding in 3 Wochen unter Kokü setzen zu können.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juni 2013)

@Masterchief79, war W8 die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich habs nicht verglichen. Das ist mein Alltagssystem.^^ Ich nehme aber an, dass das damit nicht viel zu tun hat, ich würde auf Treiberoptimierung tippen.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Juni 2013)

Win 8 ist langsamer wie Win 7 zum benchen


----------



## Moose83 (7. Juni 2013)

Happy Birthday Roman, lass dich feiern

@Truemonkey, da du deinen Beitrag für unser Treffen nicht gezahlt hast, haben wir dich von der Teilnehmerliste gestrichen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2013)

LOD für die 8800-Reihe war 4,7 oder?


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> @Truemonkey, da du deinen Beitrag für unser Treffen nicht gezahlt hast, haben wir dich von der Teilnehmerliste gestrichen.


 Findest du nicht auch , dass soetwas eher in einer PN oder Email unterzubringen ist!? (mal ganz ab davon, dass es der Adressat vermutlich sogar noch eher mitbekommt, als in einem Thread im 3. Unterforum rechts unten).


----------



## Moose83 (7. Juni 2013)

Es gab mehr als genug PN Kontakt...werde da jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen...Diskussion beendet


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Juni 2013)

Jämmerlicher Versuch, hier irgendwen öffentlich anzuprangern, das muss doch nicht sein. DAs hättest du ihm genauso per PN schicken können wie alles andere auch, dieser Thread hat doch wirklich nicht das geringste damit zu tun..


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Man beachte Partnumber und vorallem die Spezifikationen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Alter geil, jetzt hat Roman schon seine eigenen Ram Module


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Schaut euch das hier bitte bei Gelegenheit mal an  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...overclocking-tool-mit-benchmark-funktion.html

XTU gibt bereits Hardwarepunkte und ist neu im Bot. Je mehr diesen Benchmark nutzen desto mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt der Bot von Intel. Davon würden wir alle profitieren. Also schön benchen


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Roman, kommt als nächstes eine Haswell Batch Namens "Roman"


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Dann hätte ich es wohl geschafft haha 

Nein, aber es gibt eine Haswell Batch mit 4SUS


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich will aber Batch "Roman"


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juni 2013)

Weis jemand wie ich bei dem Ding hier im Bios : Speed St., Eist, C5 C6 oder wie das alles heist so ein Kram ausgeschaltet wird?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

1. Bios B10


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Man beachte Partnumber und vorallem die Spezifikationen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=658254"/>



Wie geil ist das den? Hat Avexir für dich gemacht?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

kannst dir bei avexir auch bestellen, auf der Seite konnte man seine rams "customizen" darunter auch das Brand


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Juni 2013)

Heyho , 
kann mir jemand sagen wie meine RV Nummer ist von meiner HD 4250 Mobile? Ich hab kein Plan , wollte bissle OCen und dann geht es nicht weil er die ned erkennt , dann hab ich den R620 genommen nur da geht nur bei Low Profil das Lüfterfan Teil da....
PS : Kann mir jemand sagen wie man noch mein Teil ocen kann ? also den Lappi  ? Kühlung geht klar , ist bei Last bei so 42-52 Grad 

PS: Power Strip funkt ! 

Greetzz


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Juni 2013)

Heyho, 
wir benchen gerade meine schöne 460 Hawk Talon Attack unter Kompressorkühlung, es gibt aber irgendwie nirgendwo eine Funktion, um das LOD einzustellen. Haben mit dem 03er angefangen, und da stört das natürlich ziemlich  Rivatuner und der Inspector haben irgendwie keine Option dazu mehr.
Ansonsten läuft die Karte echt sahnig. Kleiner Spoiler: 1150MHz GPU 03


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Juni 2013)

also LOD geht eigentlich immer mit den Inspector mit der Zusatz-Datei auch höher als 3.0 (GENiEBEN: NVIDIA Inspector 1.9.6.8 Custom LOD Bias). Im Link siehst du dann wo man den LOD-Wert einstellen kann.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Juni 2013)

Habs hinbekommen, hat aber nichts gebracht 

Hier die ersten Scores: 
Masterchief79`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 5770 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)
Masterchief79`s Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset score: 2775.68 DX9 Marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)
Masterchief79`s 3DMark06 score: 34018 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)
Masterchief79`s 3DMark03 score: 98762 marks with a GeForce GTX 460 (256bit)


Das Heaven Extreme File ist mal wieder invalid, Vantage konnte das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht anzeigen (trotz fehlerfreiem Bench) und den 2013 haben wir nicht mehr geschafft 
Trotzdem erstmal schöne Ausbeute und das System lief anstandslos ohne einmal ausschalten rund 6 Stunden lang. Da weiß man wieso man so viel Zeit ins Isolieren steckt 

PS: Der Heaven Basic stammt noch vom XP, vllt gibts da unterm Win7 auch mehr Punkte. Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Juni 2013)

was isn im bot los? alle ham 0 Punkte 
hab ich ne news verpasst?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Juni 2013)

Habe paar Mainboard gefunden bei meiner Oma , davon das einzigste was funktionert hat : ASUS P4V8X-MX.
Gibt es ein Mod BIOS oder sonstiges um ein bisschen zu ocen ? oder geht das mit dem Celereon nicht? will mit dem Teil bisschen Pi 32M und 1M Benchen


----------



## Lippokratis (27. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> was isn im bot los? alle ham 0 Punkte
> hab ich ne news verpasst?


 
Denke mal das hat mit dem Update der Seite zu tun.



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Habe paar Mainboard gefunden bei meiner Oma , davon das einzigste was funktionert hat : ASUS P4V8X-MX.
> Gibt es ein Mod BIOS oder sonstiges um ein bisschen zu ocen ? oder geht das mit dem Celereon nicht? will mit dem Teil bisschen Pi 32M und 1M Benchen



Gibt es im BIOS keine Spannungsoptionen? Wenn ja lohnt es sich nicht das Board zu behalten. PEntium 4 wollen doch immer etwas Spannung haben.
Falls nur die Option des FSB fehlt, guck dir einfach den PLL-Chip zwischen AGP und 1. PCI Steckplatz an und gucke ob setfsb den unterstützt. Meistens hat man bei Desktopboard Glück.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juni 2013)

Was ist den nun im bot los, legt sich das irgendwann wieder? 
Hat wieder einer o. mehrere aufgehört der/die massig Punkte auf bestimmte Sachen gehalten haben?
Habe jetzt ca. 60P. mehr in meiner Liga, aber dafür der eine oder andere sogar nochmehr 
(Umstellung schön und gut, nur wurde dabei schon wieder der gesammte Berechnungsalgorithmus umgewurschelt, wo sind wir denn jetzt genau? 6.0? da sieht doch bald keiner mehr durch...)


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2013)

Gestern wurde ein Datenbankupdate gemacht. Die Punkte werden jetzt effizienter berechnet, was den Bot schneller machen soll. Irgendwas ist aber schief gelaufen  Musst warten bis die das Problem gefunden habem.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juni 2013)

Ja, schneller berechnen ist gut, ich wurde jetzt auf nationaler Ebene von jemanden überholt der seinen letzten Score vor ~250d abgeladen hatte 
International und Gesamtpunkte technisch(meinerseits) sieht das ja alles lustig aus, aber, ja wenn das aber nicht wäre, weil sich irgendwann ja sowieso wieder alles ändert, wenn es wieder "normal" ist


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Juni 2013)

Nun sind doch die Punkte wieder alle da oder seh ich das Falsch 
evt schaff ichs ja das nächste wochenende wieder zu Dicen, andernfalls wirds vor der 
Hochzeit nischt mehr.


----------



## Moose83 (29. Juni 2013)

Jo, hab auf einmal 700 HW Punkte+


----------



## u22 (30. Juni 2013)

SO genau stimmt das mit den Punkten noch nicht, da gibt es noch einige Bugs, mir sind ganz paar Punkte verloren gegangen weil ich ein Ergebnis Verbessert habe mit Globalen Points, die mir jetzt aber komplett fehlen.

Massman bzw HWbot macht aber erstmal Wochenende, die wollen sich das wohl die kommende Woche mal näher anschauen.


----------



## Ü50 (30. Juni 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> SO genau stimmt das mit den Punkten noch nicht, da gibt es noch einige Bugs, mir sind ganz paar Punkte verloren gegangen weil ich ein Ergebnis Verbessert habe mit Globalen Points, die mir jetzt aber komplett fehlen.
> 
> 
> Das ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Juli 2013)

ich kuck eben auf HWbot und seh das ich einige Ränge vor gerutscht bin, is da wieder was schief gelaufen?
bei noch jemanden was total daneben`?


----------



## der8auer (3. Juli 2013)

Die Punkte sind immer noch nicht final. Heute wurde noch etwas am Algorithmus selbst geändert. Bisher war es einfach bei wPrime, Cinebench und PCMark05 mit Multi-CPU-Systemen eine Tonne von Punkten zu sammeln, da jedes 60 globale Punkte gebracht hat egal wie viele überhaupt gebencht haben. Das wird jetzt geändert.

Hier mehr Details dazu: hwbot.org - View Single Post - R5: UGP/GTPP fix for exotic categories

Hier das Thema zum allgemeinen Punkte Problem:
Heads-up: Downtime Scheduled for Upgrade Install on June 27, 3-4PM GMT+2 - Page 5 - hwbot.org


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2013)

Und ich habe mir den Arsch aufgerissen paar gute Server-Ergebnisse zu sammeln ^^


----------



## Moose83 (4. Juli 2013)

Mh, diese Meldung kommt etwas zu spät Roman, aber sauber wie ich finde, vorbei mit Server Hardware paar Hundert globals machen


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2013)

Die Punkte sollten jetzt wieder stimmen. Bitte checkt eure Profile und lasst es mich wissen falls etwas nicht korrekt ist


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juli 2013)

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Meinst du das hier? das kann nicht sein.


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2013)

Was genau passt denn nicht?


----------



## Ü50 (4. Juli 2013)

Mario fehlt, eventuell auch einige Andere.


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2013)

okay danke ich gebs weiter.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habe immer noch 0 Punkte 

Bei mir passt gar nichts


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Juli 2013)

bei mir fehlen die globalen Punkte bei den Liga Punkten


----------



## Moose83 (4. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch 0 Punkte
> 
> Bei mir passt gar nichts


 
Net so schlimm Mario, hab doch auch 0 Points


----------



## Nachtelf (5. Juli 2013)

Meine Punkte von gestern sind immer noch nicht bewertet...


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2013)

Ich lasse gerade deine Ergebnisse neu berechnen. Kann aber etwas dauern.


----------



## Nachtelf (5. Juli 2013)

Danke!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe immer noch 0 Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (5. Juli 2013)

Mario so lange wie du immer noch 0 Punkte hast, bleibe ich noch vor dir.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2013)

Gestern habe ich den abgeladen und es wurde auch berechnet und bepunktet ........aber bekommen habe ich die Punkte nicht 

True Monkey`s XTU score: 1123 marks with a Core i7 3770K


----------



## der8auer (6. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch 0 Punkte


 
Wird noch ein paar Tage dauern


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Juli 2013)

So, heute wieder mim kollegen gebencht  nur das hochladen der Ergebnisse ist recht Kurios.
für einiges gibts punkte, bei anderen aber nicht. Nunja, abwarten und Kaffe Trinken


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juli 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> So, heute wieder mim kollegen gebencht  nur das hochladen der Ergebnisse ist recht Kurios.
> für einiges gibts punkte, bei anderen aber nicht. Nunja, abwarten und Kaffe Trinken


 
Na dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Don_Dan (6. Juli 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> So, heute wieder mim kollegen gebencht  nur das hochladen der Ergebnisse ist recht Kurios.
> für einiges gibts punkte, bei anderen aber nicht. Nunja, abwarten und Kaffe Trinken


 
Ich dachte das Problem wäre mittlerweile gelöst... 
Ich bin auf deinem Profil die Ergebnisse der letzten zwei Tage durchgegangen und habe sie neu berechnen lassen, da sollte jetzt alles stimmen. Oder?


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Juli 2013)

Ja hab mal kurz drüber geschaut, schaut nun gut aus, danke 
hab noch einiges an Dice da, mal schaun was ich morgen noch so hin bekomme... Prozessor hab ich eingentlich nichts "neues" hier


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2013)

HWBot verlost zusammen mit Intel 2 x i5 4670Ks. Dafür müsst ihr nur ein Ergebnis bei der aktuellen XTU challenge hochladen.

Mehr Infos hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ol-mit-benchmark-funktion-19.html#post5438903


----------



## u22 (10. Juli 2013)

Schade das das nur mit sowenig CPUs möglich ist, nichtmal mit nem 2600k geht das. Und dann geben die Für sowas Globale Punkte, ein Bench wo man 10€ bezahlen muss bekommt keine Globale Punkte....


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2013)

Das wird aber noch geändert. Dafür bekommt HWBot aber eine kräftige Finanzspritze von Intel. Und das ist es wert


----------



## u22 (10. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Hab grad mal mein Laptop damit laufen gelassen und hoch geladen. War mir gar nicht bewusst das da ne Ivy Bridge CPU drin ist.


----------



## Nachtelf (14. Juli 2013)

Wie geht es eigentlich mit der fehlerhaften Berechnung der Punkte weiter? Bei mir ist die Berechnung noch immer falsch...


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2013)

hehe ...was heißt da falsch 

ich habe seit fast 10 tagen 0 Punkte


----------



## Nachtelf (14. Juli 2013)

Bei dir macht das ja auch nichts  *duck*


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Wie geht es eigentlich mit der fehlerhaften Berechnung der Punkte weiter? Bei mir ist die Berechnung noch immer falsch...


 Du solltest sie mal selbst neuberechnen unter mein Account geht es manuell, danach siehst du ja ob es stimmt.
Denn aktuell haut in der Enthusiasten-Liga alles soweit hin, wenn ich mich nicht sehr arg verkuckt habe


----------



## Nachtelf (14. Juli 2013)

Das habe ich schon gemacht - außer 0,2 Punkten weniger in der Enthusiast-Liga hat mir das aber nix gebracht...
Die gesamt Punkte unten stimmen schon, nur die für die Liga werden falsch berechnet 

edit: deine Punkte stimmen auch nicht ganz...

edit2: Jetzt weiß ich was bei mir los ist - meine alten Ergebnisse (als Fotos von der Hardware noch keine Pflicht waren) werden nicht gewertet...ich dachte das die Ergebnisse weiter bestand haben???


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juli 2013)

Ja, das WE ist wohl immer für Wartungsarbeiten da  
Bis vor 2Tagen hat eigtl. noch alles gestimmt nun wieder nicht 
und die Auslegung der Punkte wird nun auch wieder schön umgestalltet _-Text gekürzt-_


----------



## MessmakerOC (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
 ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich den GPU-Benchmarks bei folgender Situation (Beispiel):

Ich habe eine HD 7970 @ 1550/2020 mein Freund besitzt auch eine HD 7970 @ 1252/1700 , also beide haben die gleiche Grafikkarte bei unterschiedlichen Takt.
Wenn ich jetzt einen FX 8350 habe und mein Freund einen i7-3970X könnte seine Gesamtpunkzahl im 3DMark durch die bessere CPU-Leistung höher ausfallen bzw. fällt höher aus.
Im reinen GPU-Benchmark hätte ich aber gewonnen.
Warum ist es beim HwBot so, dass bei den GPU-Benchmarks das Gesamtsystem zählt und nicht die schnellste Karte?


----------



## DrDave (15. Juli 2013)

Klassischer Fall von GPU braucht CPU. 
Natürlich auch ganz klar vom Benchmark abhängig und den dortigen Einstellungen, im Firestrike extreme sollte sich das wieder anders verhalten.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2013)

Ein 3DMark soll die Gaming-Performance repräsentieren. Deshalb ist auch eine starke CPU gefragt, um die GPU voll auszulasten.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juli 2013)

juhuu....ich habe einen Punkt


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> juhuu....ich habe einen Punkt


 
Perfekt


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juli 2013)

Mario, immerhin 129 Plätze gutgemacht


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> juhuu....ich habe einen Punkt



Dann passt ja wieder alles. Ich sag Massman, dass der Fehler behoben wurde


----------



## blackbolt (17. Juli 2013)

schnell mal eben meinen neuen Sempron 145 unter Luft getestet

[hwbot=2404059]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2404060]submission[/hwbot]

kann sich aufjeden Fall sehen lassen,hoffe er reagiert jetzt noch gut auf kälte

mfg


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich weis nicht, warum ich permanent Krüppel erwische. Für etwas mehr brauchte ich schon SS,


----------



## DrDave (17. Juli 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, warum ich permanent Krüppel erwische. Für etwas mehr brauchte ich schon SS,


 
Einer muss sie ja aussortieren


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

ich sollte mal wieder benchen ....staubt ganz schön ein bei mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelf (20. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich sollte mal wieder benchen ....staubt ganz schön ein bei mir
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=666788"/>



Dann hau rein  
Übrigens wird demnächst mein Dice-Pot gefertigt und dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich mit Kälte zurecht komme


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2013)

Habe ich inzwischen ja ...nur sehe ich keinen Sinn darin abzuladen wenn ich keine punkte bekomme 

Ich sammel gerade und sobald die Punkte bei mir wieder stimmen kommt eine Abladorgie


----------



## Nachtelf (20. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut  
Wegen der Punkte hab ich im Bot-Forum auch noch mal gemeckert...


----------



## der8auer (20. Juli 2013)

Habs Massman auch schon mehrfach gesagt


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Juli 2013)

Da kommt aber irgendwie keinerlei Reaktion bzw. Verbesserung...das ganze dauert ja nun schon Wochen...


----------



## Moose83 (24. Juli 2013)

Jo und seit dem Update ist Hwbot öfters nicht erreichbar


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt werden meine neuen Ergebnisse gar nicht mehr gezählt - nur die Punkte für's Team 

Inzwischen sollte ich eigentlich 186.9 Hardware points haben


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab heute schon einiges gemacht, aber das Bot spinnt wieder  
einige ergebnisse wurden nicht gewertet, dann hab ich die Punkte neu berechnen lassen.
Tja, punkte gabs dann für die Submition aber im Profil sinds auf einmal sogar 50 Punkte weniger als vorher 

hab jetzt sogar mal alles "händisch" nachgerechnet, mir fehlern über 100 Point :KA: 
hoff das fängt sich bald mal wieder


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juli 2013)

"Bald" ist gut, der Mist geht doch gefühlt schon über einen Monat so 
(ich weiß nun warum ich hier in einem mehrere Wochenprojekt, von meinen Systemen die kompletten Wakü's umstelle/umrüste )


----------



## Nachtelf (27. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ja das von denen selbst keiner mehr durchblicken kann was wann wie berechnet werden soll. 
Der Code vom Bot ist mittlerweile voller Bugs und niemand kann sie beheben... 
So langsam verliere ich auch die Lust meine Ergebnisse im Bot hoch zu laden - es bringt ja eh nichts wenn nicht fair verglichen werden kann. 
Ich gewinne immer mehr den Eindruck das die ganze Sache zu groß geworden ist und das einfache Leute die einfach nur Spaß am Benchen haben nicht ernst genommen werden, sondern auf die Bedürfnisse derer eingegangen wird die Geld in die Kasse spülen...


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

> So langsam verliere ich auch die Lust meine Ergebnisse im Bot hoch zu laden


 
so langsam ?? 

Irgentwie habe ich das Gefühl das das ganze nichts mehr für mich ist 
Anfangs war es ganz witzig und es ging um die Bencher die die Ergebnisse gemacht haben 

Und inzwischen sind die so unwichtig geworden das es vollkommen wurscht wie und ob deren Ergebnisse noch bewertet werden 
Das Augenmerk liegt doch inzwischen darauf wie sie das ganze am besten vermarkten können 

Oder wie soll man sich sonst erklären das selbst wenn probs mit dem Punktsystem gemeldet werden das gekonnt außer acht gelassen wird .....scheinbar unwichtig


----------



## Nachtelf (27. Juli 2013)

Mein reden... Es geht nur noch ums Geld und um nichts anderes. 
Wir sehen ja wie lange das ganze Punktesystem jetzt schon total durcheinander ist und was wird gemacht? Entschuldigung wird zwar gesagt, Besserung gelobt und passieren tut nix-echt zum Kotzen!


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2013)

Ihr solltet euch mal hören... Der Bot lebt zu 50% von Freiwilligen wie mir die ihre Freizeit damit verbringen den ganzen Meldungen nachzugehen und Lösungen zu finden. Der Code ist mittlerweile so komplex dass HWBot einen bezahlten Mitarbeiter eingestellt hat, um die Probleme zu lösen. Das funktioniert aber nicht so einfach wie ihr euch das vorstellt.

Die von euch gemeldeten Probleme werden in eine Datenbank eingetragen und Dennis bearbeitet diese dann. Dort haben sich aber mittlerweile so viele angesammelt, dass es einfach dauert bis die Probleme gelöst sind. Es gibt hunderte Baustellen und HWBot ist kein Großunternehmen, das sich einfach so neue Mitarbeiter leisten kann, um alles schneller zu machen.

Mario gerade du solltest eigentlich sehen wie gut es aktuell um den Bot steht. Vergleich es mal mit vor 3 Jahren. Da war der Bot jeden Tag mindestens 5 Stunden nicht erreichbar und niemand hat sich beschwert. Da kann man nicht behaupten, dass es immer schlechter wird

Massman gibt sich alle Mühe, dass der Bot komplett kostenlos bleibt. Bisher musste in allen Jahren noch kein Member für das alles bezahlen. Deshalb kann ich eure Aufregung absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2013)

jepp ...ich weiß 


Ich habe vorhin auch ein wenig überzogen gepostet.
Aber seh es mal aus unserer Sicht 
Wir wollen benchen und Ergebnisse liefern.

Und jetzt warten wir schon Wochenlang und es passiert nichts 


Das kann schon frusten und dann kommen solche posts heraus


----------



## Nachtelf (28. Juli 2013)

Der neue Code funktioniert halt nicht und es sollte ein Rollback zum alten Code gemacht werden - so sieht es aus! 
Wenn der alte Code nicht gesichert wurde hat jemand fürchterlich geschlafen. 
Es kann doch nicht sein das mehrere Wochen vergangen sind und bei Leuten wie True Monkey immer noch nur ein Punkt steht! 
Auch wenn alles komplett kostenlos ist darf man sich beschweren  Vorher ging es ja. 
Auch dieses Forum ist kostenlos und wenn mal Probleme sind werden diese schnell behoben - notfalls durch die Einspielung einer Sicherung die regelmäßig gemacht wird. 
Es ist einfach so das ich den Eindruck habe das auf die Beschwerden nicht angemessen reagiert wird bzw. die Einwände nicht richtig verstanden werden.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Juli 2013)

Ja gut ich kann beide seiten verstehen, aber das Bot lebt von den Benchern, die Bencher brauchen das 
Bot, wenn niemand seine Ergebnisse vergleichen kann bringts ja auch nichts.

Warum haut man nicht das alte System drauf und schaut dann mit den gesammelten Daten mal das 
neue System mal durch? Das ist klar das man den Bug Reports garnicht Herr wird, vermutlich werden 
mehr geschrieben als gelöst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juli 2013)

Man sollte auch mal im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die ganze Seite von (ich glaube) zwei Programmierern am Leben gehalten wird. Klar ist das momentan unschön, würde mich jetzt aber nicht vom Benchen abhalten, weil ich die Punkte auf die Ergebnisse doch im Prinzip regulär bekomme. Eben nur jetzt nicht sofort.  Dass neue Revisionen und Umstellungen des Codes auf HWBot nicht immer... reibungslos verlaufen ist ja auch nichts neues


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Juli 2013)

Ich geb dir da schon recht, aber ich denke du weißt auch das ein wenig der Reiz flöten geht wenn du deine Punkte und deine Ränge nicht sofort bekommst. Ich meine bei True-Monkey geht das ja auch schon ewig so.

Das so eine Seite nicht immer Reibungslos laufen kann ist jedem bewusst, ich Kritisiere ja auch niemanden.
Aber wenn die Problematik in dem Code so groß ist, dann ist halt wirklich die Frage ob sie nicht doch erstmal
den alten Code verwenden und mit den gesammelten Informationen und Erfahrungen das ganze nochmals überarbeiten.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Juli 2013)

Zum alten Code zurückzukehren ist keine Option, weil der ja gerade fehlerhaft war und mit dem Update korrigiert wurde. Mit dem Update wurde die Punkteberechnung in den Profilen berichtigt, leider sind dadurch neue Probleme aufgetaucht. Ihr könnt euch schon sicher sein dass auf die Beschwerden reagiert wird, leider ist die Fehlersuche nicht ganz einfach, und die Korrektur erfordert leider mehr Zeit als angenommen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon seit längerem am Überlegen bei euch mit zu machen, aber zunächst habe ich ein paar Fragen:
Was ist eigentlich mit den HWBot Ergebnissen los?
Ich versuche schon seit Monaten mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen, wie hoch das Niveau der Phenom II liegt, bekomme aber jedesmal solch eine Fehlermeldung:
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Die einzigen Tabellen die funktionieren, sind bei den CPUs die der Sockel 1150 und 1155.

Hat das mit den Codeproblemen zu tun, die ihr in den vorangegangenen Postings angesprochen habt?

Zu meiner Person selbst:
Ich bin ein 16 jähriger Schüler aus Mittelfranken (Bayern) und werde im neuen Schuljahr mit dem Abi anfangen, später will ich dann noch ein Studium (inkl. Master) drauf setzen.
Da ich derzeitig jedoch knapp bei Kasse bin und ein Ausfall meiner CPU nicht gerade nice wäre, will ich mir eben erst einmal einen Überblick verschaffen, ob es sich überhaupst rentiert zu benchen.

Mein System:
Phenom II X4 955 (C3 Stepping, 125w TDP)
Thermalright Macho HR-02
Gigabyte 990 XA UD3 (Rev. 1.0)
2x 4096 MB Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9
Gainward GTX 560 Phantom
Coolermaster HAF922

In den letzten Tagen habe ich erste Anfänge gemacht die CPU zu übertakten.
Bei 1,40 V V-Core waren 3,9 GHz Kerntakt @ 24/7 stable drin (45 min Prime95 Small FFTs ohne Abstürze), bei 4,0 GHz hielt die CPU lediglich 7 Minuten durch.
Die CPU Temp lag dabei bei maximal 62°C (Raumtemperatur 25°C), somit würde ich warsch. die V-Core bis 1,6 V erhöhen, höher werde ich mich warscheinlich aufgrund dessen, dass ich die CPU noch zum Gamen brauche nicht gehen. 
Die Northbridge hat 2,4 GHz gepackt, RAM OC/HT-Link OC habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Da bei den GPU Benchmarks ja auch die CPU von Relevanz ist und ich dort keine Chance gegen I7 und Server CPUs habe, werde ich mich warscheinlich ausschließlich auf CPU Benchmarks konzentrieren.

Was meint ihr? Macht es Sinn mit zu machen, oder nicht?

Edit: Mein Board neigt zu leichtem Overvolting, in Prime95 schwankte die V-Core zwischen 1,408 und 1,423 Volt.


----------



## Nachtelf (29. Juli 2013)

Geh einfach über die Suche im Bot - dann wird dir auch was angezeigt.
Kleiner tipp: bei Grafikkarten findest du schneller das gewünschte wenn du einzelheiten wie "Phantom" "Gainward" etc. weglässt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mit 3932 MHz hättest du bereits deine ersten Punkte und einen Bronzepokal


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juli 2013)

@ Nachtelf: Das ich "Gainward" und "Phantom" weg lassen muss, war mir klar, die Hardwarespecs sollten nur zur Info an euch dienen, welche Kühlung bei mir zum Einsatz kommt.
Ich werde gleich mal über die Suche nachsehen, das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin.  
Also mein angepeiltes Ziel sind eigentlich maximal 1,6 V V-Core und ca. 4,2-4,3 GHz (vorausgesetzt der Macho packt die V-Core und mir brutzelt die Hardware nicht zusammen ). 
Das wäre 14% mehr Spannung und 7-10% mehr Takt als im Moment.

Was meint ihr zum 990XA-UD3? Die Kühler der Revision 1.0 sind eben nicht so Bombe und wirken wenig vertrauenserweckend.
Echt *******, dass ich noch keine Temperaturfühler daheim habe. 

Edit: Habe mich jetzt mal registriert. 
Gebencht wird spätestens nachdem ich die Kühlkörper mit dem Kompressor ausgeblasen habe.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Juli 2013)

Ja kannst ja den Passiven Kühlerchen beim Benchen zumindest etwas luft via Lüfter spendieren 
Tipp noch von mir, zum benchen am besten extra Win. aufsetzten, ist schneller und du machst deins nicht im A***^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juli 2013)

So ich wollte mal fragen ob der Screen so passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Validation hätte ich auch noch, so wie ich weiß, brauche ich die aber nicht, oder?


Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen, was ich eurer Meinung nach optimieren könnte. Kern, Northbridge und RAM laufen bei diesen Spannungen und Takt am Limit.
Der Northbridge habe ich noch kein Overvolting gegönnt und beim RAM weiß ich nicht wie weit ich gehen kann...
Übrigens habe ich heute mal die Latenzen auf CL7 versucht herabzusetzen und habe danach ein ultra hochfrequentes Quietschen/Pfeifen beim Neustart gehabt. 
Kennt ihr das? 
Und herzlichen Dank nochmal zum Feedback von Brez$$z 

Edit: Würde ein Anheben des HT-Links die OC Fähigkeit der Northbridge evtl. erhöhen?
Durch die sonstigen Takte scheine ich ziemlich viel Punkte verloren zu haben.
Andere Overclocker mit 4 GHz Kerntakt waren genauso schnell, wenn nicht sogar schneller als ich. 
Ich bin gerade schon am überlegen, mein System neu aufzusetzen (wenn da nur nicht das 400 Gb Große Steam wäre ).

Edit2: Inter (Rang132) war mit 3,2 GHz 0,3 Sekunden schneller als ich. 
Entweder da ist n Fehler, oder der hatte ne verdammt gute Northbridge und nen Bomben RAM.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Juli 2013)

Schalte Win Aero und ggf. andere laufende Prozesse aus und noch im Bios Cool&Quiet auch aus, dann sieht man im Screen auch dein Takt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juli 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Schalte Win Aero und ggf. andere laufende Prozesse aus und noch im Bios Cool&Quiet auch aus, dann sieht man im Screen auch dein Takt


 
Oh mann. 
Brauche ich nun eine Validation, oder nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2013)

Nein 

passt so ....außer das man den takt nicht sieht 

kerne unter settings angegeben ?


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Juli 2013)

wenn du auf Benchmarks gehst stehen dort die "rules" die Online Valid ist aber bei Superpi ect nicht nötig, man kann sie aber anfügen 
es schadet ja nicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> kerne unter settings angegeben ?



Natürlich, sonst hätte mein System keine 9,22 Sekunden benötigt. 
Edit:

Danke Leute, ihr seid einfach die besten. 
Durch das Abschalten von Aero und das Anheben des HT-Links habe ich jetzt nochmal was rausholn können, ich würde somit laut aktuellem Stand auf Gesamtrang 130 rauskommen. 
Über Nacht werde ich mir noch überlegen, ob und wie stark ich die Spannung des HT-Links und der Northbridge an hebe. Bei 10% mehr Spannung waren leider keine 2600 MHz drin.
So sieht nun der akutelle Screenshot aus, das macht doch nichts, das ein paar Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop zu sehen sind, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Juli 2013)

screenshot ist okay.

um noch etwas mehr leistung aus dem prozessor zu bekommen, solltest du etwas mit dem referenztakt spielen. Mal mit kleineren Multis versuchen und dafür den referenztakt anheben, um so die NB und den RAM etwas feiner zu übertakten, bei gleichen cpu-takt. so kommst du vlt. auf einen NB takt von 2500 oder noch näher an die nicht funktionierenden 2600 heran. ht-link ist nicht so wichtig, da lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und einen kleineren teiler nehmen, um nicht zu weit von der amd vorgabe weg zukommen. nb-takt ist wichtiger. nb-takt von 2400-2600 sind so der normale rahmen was die denebs schaffen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2013)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> screenshot ist okay.
> 
> um noch etwas mehr leistung aus dem prozessor zu bekommen, solltest du etwas mit dem referenztakt spielen. Mal mit kleineren Multis versuchen und dafür den referenztakt anheben, um so die NB und den RAM etwas feiner zu übertakten, bei gleichen cpu-takt. so kommst du vlt. auf einen NB takt von 2500 oder noch näher an die nicht funktionierenden 2600 heran. ht-link ist nicht so wichtig, da lieber auf nummer sicher gehen und einen kleineren teiler nehmen, um nicht zu weit von der amd vorgabe weg zukommen. nb-takt ist wichtiger. nb-takt von 2400-2600 sind so der normale rahmen was die denebs schaffen.


 
Mein Problem ist, dass anscheinend das 990 XA-UD3 einen maximalen RAM Multiplikator von 8,0 hat. 
Dadurch schaffe ich selbst bei 200 MHz Referenztakt nur 1600.
Empfiehlst du für den Alltagsbetriebt (ich spiele recht gerne) den HT-Link bei 2,0 GHz zu belassen? Genauso wie die NB schafft der HT-Link ohne Spannungserhöhung 2,4 GHz.
Ich habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen, dass ich mal schaue, wie viel Spannung die NB und der HT-Link bei 2600/2600 MHz benötigen.


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Juli 2013)

wenn der RAM-Teiler halt nur bis 8 geht musst du über den Referenztakt gehen 300 x 8 sind dann ja schon 1200 MHz (realer Takt) . Die Denebs sind aber eh nicht die RAM-Monster, 1000 MHz sind eher selten. Der Speichercontroller ist erst ab den APUs und dem Bulldozer Chips besser. Ich würde erstmal den HT-link und die NB separat testen. Wobei NB wichtiger ist. Bei zu hohem HT-link kann das System instabil werden, daher lieber dort sichere Werte nehmen wie 2000 oder 2200. Und wie schon geschrieben, auch mal den Referenztakt etwas anheben um nicht immer alles im 100 MHz-Schritten zu übertakten. Vielleicht schafft die NB ja noch 2590 aber eben keine 2600 und das wirst du nur wissen wenn du den Referenztakt nutzt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2013)

Könnte einer der besten Filme 2013 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2013)

@ Blechdesigner: xD 
Wenn der Film nur annähernd so süchtig wie das Benchen macht, wird das der neue Bestseller. 

@ Mein System:
Ich stecke grad in nem Dilemma, mein RAM packt bei 1,6V maximal 1760 CL9, bei 1,65V sind nichtmal 1800 CL9 drin.
Wenn ich allerdings nun den FSB von 220 beibehalte bekommt die CPU "nur" 4290 MHz, allerdings würde ich diese gerne leicht über 4,3 GHz bringen...
Ich werde nun weitere Möglichkeiten ausprobieren und hoffen, dass ich irgendwo den richtigen Kompromiss beim FSB finde...
Das nervt echt, dass der RAM Multi maximal bis 8,0 geht und insgesamt nur 4 Stufen zur Verfügung stehen. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber lieber einen minimal langsameren RAM in Kauf nehmen, als einen etwas niedrigeren Kerntakt.
Es wäre halt cool gewesen, wenn ich alles bis aufs letzte MHz pro Spannung rausholen könnte.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Juli 2013)

Ram ein Teiler runter, CPU takt hoch und dann bischen schärfere Timings. 
Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch testen mit dem Multi vom CPU noch eins runter und weiter 
hoch mim FSB zu gehen, je nach board ist da noch ne menge Luft.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Juli 2013)

Schonmal in die andere Richtung gedacht und den Rev.-Takt mal so hoch zu schrauben das der RAM-Teiler wieder was bereithält das man wieder Richtung 1600(800)MHz erreicht?
Bei einem Rev.-Takt von 250 (HTx8 = 2000 | NBx8 = 2000/x10 = 2500) und RAM-Teiler 3,33(DDR3-1333) macht dann ~DDR3-1666(833), Multi x17 ~ 4250MHz o. x17,5 ~ 4375MHz

Edit:

Rev-Takt: 264 (HTx8 = 2112 | NBx8 = 2112/x10 = 2640) RAM-Teiller 3,33(1333): ~ 1760(880), Multi x16,5 ~ 4356MHz


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Juli 2013)

@Brez$$z und Blechdesigner: An die Möglichkeit beim FSB zu tüfteln, habe ich schon gedacht.
Ich werde nun einfach noch probieren, was mit der Northbridge und dem HT-Link drin ist und dann weiterschauen, wie ich den besten Kompromis finde.

Wie sieht es denn mit anderen AM3+ Boards aus, gibt es da welche, die feinere Multiplikatorabstufungen erlauben beziehungsweise dessen FSB unterhalb von 200 geht?


----------



## Brez$$z (31. Juli 2013)

Feinste Multistufung ist 1/2 und unterhalb von 200 sollte gehn bringt aber eigentlich nichts, lieber multis runter und FSB hoch anstatt andersrum


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2013)

Seit So754 bei AMD und seit So1156 bei Intel gibt es keinen FSB mehr...

Und was ist beim OC nun verkehrt den Rev.-Takt anzuheben, dabei mehr Speicherperformance zwecks eingeschrenktem RAM-Teiler und mehr Takt auf der NB zu erhalten?
(den HT-Link kannst du außer acht lassen und so gut es geht bei seinen 2000MHz betreiben)
Im allg. steigt dann nur die Grundperformance gegenüber einer CPU die bei gleichem Takt mit nur angehobenen CPU-Multi + evtl. höherem RAM-Teiler arbeitet.

Ich hatte damals ein GA-970A-UD3 + X4 960T, zum OC war das Board nicht gerade das tollste, brauchte viel Spannung bei der CPU und der Rev.-Takt ging auch nicht so hoch, bzw. die NB brauchte auch dort viel Spannung.
Mit dem Asus M5A99X Evo, war das aufeinmal ne ganz andere Geschichte ... heißt aber nicht das genau deine CPU auf einem anderen Board anders geht als auf deinem jetzigen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Juli 2013)

Wieder mal danke für eure Hilfe. 

Das bislang sinnvollste was ich rausgefunden habe ist:
Referenztakt 247
CPU 4322 MHz (4375 war auch bei 0,05V mehr Spannung nicht drin)
Northbridge 2470 MHz (maximal 2550)
HT-Link 2470 MHz (maximal 2500)
RAM 1645 MHz (maximal 1760)

Das war der beste Kompromiss, den ich bislang finden konnte.
So wie sich das anhört, bringt das OC des HT-Links nicht wirklich viel.
Würde es sich dann rentieren (falls möglich), den HT-Link herunter zu setzen, dafür bei der Northbridge näher an die 2550 (und beim RAM eventuell an die 1760) heran zu kommen?

Es geht jetzt erst einmal nur um wprime, für SuperPi und PiFast werde ich warsch. sowieso lieber auf niedrige Latenzen forcieren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Juli 2013)

Jo ändere das mit dem HT-Link lass ihn so nahe wie möglich bei 2000MHz. 
Deine CPU-NB kannst weiter pushen bei mir ging über 3Ghz Stabil  aber nicht mehr als 1,35V !
Erst dann die Ramtimings verschärfen finde zuerst max CPU-NB Takt.
Sehe gerade 955 hmm dann wir bei deine 2550 max schon ende sein ;(


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2013)

Muss man beim Benchtablekauf auf etwas achten? 
Desweiteren, wo bekommt man Einsteiger CPU und GPU Pots?


----------



## Ü50 (31. Juli 2013)

Beachten nicht unbedingt, kommt erher darauf an was du ausgeben möchtest.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table

Ich habe zB. zwei von denen für 60,-€ nachteil ist du hast keine Halterungen für Graka usw. Mir reichen die jedoch.


----------



## efdev (31. Juli 2013)

Pots Pöte oder was auch immer die mehrzahl ist gibt es bei der8auer zu kaufen mit isolations material und allem drum und dran.


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> Pots Pöte oder was auch immer die mehrzahl ist gibt es bei der8auer zu kaufen mit isolations material und allem drum und dran.


 
Seine zähle ich aber nicht mehr zu den Einsteigervarianten



Ü50 schrieb:


> Beachten nicht unbedingt, kommt erher darauf an was du ausgeben möchtest.
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table
> 
> Ich habe zB. zwei von denen für 60,-€ nachteil ist du hast keine Halterungen für Graka usw. Mir reichen die jedoch.


 
Ist das nicht etwas wackelig ohne Halter?


----------



## Ü50 (31. Juli 2013)

Wackelig ist es, kannst die Graka doch fixieren. Oder mach dir einen Halter für die Graka. Bei einem GIGA Z87X OC ist sogar ein Halter dabei.


----------



## crazzzy85 (31. Juli 2013)

die benchtable von Dimastech sind alle sehr robust, habe selber 2 davon!
Von dem Coolermaster für 60€ hab ich auch schon viel gutes gehört


----------



## efdev (31. Juli 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Seine zähle ich aber nicht mehr zu den Einsteigervarianten


 
naja also günstiger kenne ich nicht und einsteiger Pot gibt es nicht wenn dann lieber einen richtigen kaufen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (31. Juli 2013)

Pots kauft man im "Normalfall" nur einmal, somit würde ich gleich etwas vernünftiges kaufen! Und dabei wird man bei der8auer kaum vorbei kommen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2013)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Pots kauft man im "Normalfall" nur einmal,  somit würde ich gleich etwas vernünftiges kaufen! Und dabei wird man bei  der8auer kaum vorbei kommen


 
Wie viel kostet den ein Pot bei der8auer in etwa?
Eventuell hätte ich dann schonmal meinen Geburtstags/Weihnachtswunsch. 
Und gibt es zu den Pots Bilder/ beziehungsweise ne Website?

Edit: Das Album mit den Bildern hab´ich schonmal gefunden. ^^
Und hier ist die Seite: Home - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!


----------



## crazzzy85 (1. August 2013)

http://www.der8auer.de/shop/page/27...KGUamNu2rVxLmsjhTZCYFJ8WxbDNYIJi3&shop_param=

da findest du die Preise


----------



## DrDave (1. August 2013)

Die Seite ist mir natürlich schon bekannt
Kann mir mal bitte jmd. die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden erhältlichen Raptor GPU Kühler erläutern und wie sich das in der Praxis auswirkt?


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2013)

RAPTOR3 ist ein "Fat" GPU pot und passt auf alle gängige Karten. Durch die Struktur und die Masse erreichst du die niedrigst mögliche Temperatur sowohl mit DICE als auch mit LN2. Die Strukturkammern sind unten durch Querfräsungen verbunden, was unter LN2 zu geringerem "Blubbern" führt.

Der SLIM ist eine dünne Version mit weniger Masse. Dadurch kannst du schneller runterkühlen, aber die Temperatur lässt sich nicht so leicht halten wie beim RAPTOR3, da die große Masse zum Puffern fehlt. Wenn du mit DICE benchen willst ist das allerdings nicht so wichtig. Auch dieser Pot passt auf alle gängige Karten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. August 2013)

Mal so ne Frage, vllt weiß da jemand was zu. Mein Benchkollege hat einen QX6700 und auf Boards wie dem Rampage Formula X48, Foxconn Blackops und dem AGP-Benchboard ASRock 4Core war der maximale benchbare Multi immer 14 (Standard 10).
Jetzt hat er sich der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein DFI X48-T2RS angeschafft, dieses fiese grüne, und da geht die CPU auf einmal bis Multi 20  wtf?


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2013)

so sollte die wärmeleitpaste übrigens nicht aussehen.
Hat sogar schon die Farbe von weiß nach gelb angenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (3. August 2013)

Wo du das gerade ansprichst. Da müsste ich bei meinen Boards auch mal nachsehen


----------



## Vaykir (3. August 2013)

einer von euch ne idee, wie man wärmeleitpads sauber machen kann ohne, dass man sie gleich zerreisst?


----------



## DrDave (4. August 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> einer von euch ne idee, wie man wärmeleitpads sauber machen kann ohne, dass man sie gleich zerreisst?


 
Neue nehmen ist keine Option?

Wieviel Volt würdet ihr einer HD 5850 unter Luft geben?
Bis die Temps nicht mehr passen?
Aktuelle Benchtemps vom 3D11 bei 1060MHz: 54°C Chip und 43°C VRM
Regler geht bis 1,5V


----------



## minicoopers (4. August 2013)

ISt es eigentlich richtig/normal, dass es auf manche Benchmarks gar keine Punkte gibt? 
Habe zwar gehört, dass es derzeit nciht ganz richtig läuft mit dem Punkten, habe ich bei mir auch schon gemerkt, dass ich nun nur noch ein paar Punkte habe. Von 2xx auf ~50 
Aber das ich ebi manchen Benchmarks gar keine Punkte bekomme ist schon komisch 

Oder liegt das einfach an den derzeitigen Problemen bei HWBot ?


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2013)

hier hast du einen überblick was alles bepunktet wird 

CPU benchmarks 
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

3d
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## minicoopers (4. August 2013)

Ah, danke  Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Neue nehmen ist keine Option?
> 
> Wieviel Volt würdet ihr einer HD 5850 unter Luft geben?
> Bis die Temps nicht mehr passen?
> ...


1,5V würde ich definitiv lassen  Ich hatte rund 1,4V real anliegend unter Kokü und bin damit schon bis 1175-1200MHz gekommen (http://hwbot.org/submission/2296876_masterchief79_3dmark03_radeon_hd_5850_107136_marks). Bei eingestellten 1,4V würde ich unter Luft definitiv sagen Schluss, auch wenn die Temps noch passen. Da dürfte sie dann aber irgendwann auch aufhören zu skalieren, das wirst du dann schon merken.
Die Karte ist mir dann leider ob der Befestigungsmethode mit Kabelbindern übern Jordan gegangen.


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2013)

Gestern wurde eine neues Update aufgespielt. Die Punkte sollten jetzt eigentlich bei allen passen. Wenn nicht bitte melden.


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

Dann melde ich mich mal 
Ich habe immer noch "nur" ~40 Punkt. Vorher waren es mal so 200 Punkte oder so 
Oder muss ich die Punkte erst einmal neu berechnen lassen?


----------



## Nachtelf (5. August 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich mal
> Ich habe immer noch "nur" ~40 Punkt. Vorher waren es mal so 200 Punkte oder so
> Oder muss ich die Punkte erst einmal neu berechnen lassen?


 

Bei dir waren die Punkte vorher falsch berechnet - allerdings nach oben. 
Nach deinen Ergebnissen im Profil sind die 42,9 schon richtig.


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Bei dir waren die Punkte vorher falsch berechnet - allerdings nach oben.
> Nach deinen Ergebnissen im Profil sind die 42,9 schon richtig.


 Ah ok, schade  
Aber dann weiß ich nun wenigstens das es nun stimmt 

Dann habe ich aber noch eine Frage  Ich habe immer für die XTU ERgebnisse so um die 10-15 Punkte bekommen. Werden die dann wieder "gelöscht" wenn ich ein besseres Ergebnis hochlade oder bleiben die?


----------



## Nachtelf (5. August 2013)

Für die selbe CPU? Da zählt immer nur dein bestes Ergebnis


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Hätte mich auch gewundert, dass ich mit ein paar Ergenissen schon auf Rank 5 bin


----------



## Nachtelf (5. August 2013)

Sind 30 euro für nen gebrauchten E8400 ok oder ist das zu teuer?


----------



## Ü50 (5. August 2013)

Der Preis ist ok.


----------



## Nachtelf (5. August 2013)

Danke  Ist auch schon gekauft 
Nebenbei dann auch noch einen Xeon 3070 für 20€ in der Bucht mitgenommen 
So in einer Woche wird sich dann zeigen ob die was taugen...


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2013)

Da ich nun auch mal anfangen will richtig zu benchen, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Asus Rampage Extreme und dem P5E64 WS Evolution merke.
abe schon ein Suche Thread eröffnet wegen dem Rampage, jedoch scheit da recht selten zu sein  und da ich nciht so gerne warten wollte, wäre das P5E64 WS Evolution  vielleicht eine gute Alternative? 
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge für Board, die ich zum BEnchen von S. 775 CPU nutzen kann?


----------



## Ü50 (5. August 2013)

Das P5E64 WS ist ok zum Benchen, ich glaube True hat damit oft genug gebencht. Obwohl ich einige 775 er Boards besitzte, bleibt mein Liebling das P5Q Pro Turbo. Es hat damals nicht viel gekostet und Punkte habe ich auch genug damit geholt. 
Es muss nicht unbedingt ein anfälliges, rumzickendes Ram. Ex sein.


----------



## Matti OC (5. August 2013)

HI,
ich hab beide Boards Rampage und das Evo, lieber benche ich mit dem Evo max FSB 620. NB sollte man nur max. 1.47 Volt geben.

lg Matti


----------



## minicoopers (6. August 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Also kann ich die beiden Board mit in den Suchethread aufnehmen?


----------



## Jazzman (6. August 2013)

Evt. wäre auch noch ein Biostar TPower P45 eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2013)

ich habe beide ...also ein RE und ein Evo 

eigentlich nur aus den grund weil all die CPus die auf dem RE nicht laufen packt das Evo 

Aber mehr wie 635 FSB hab ich beim Evo nie erreicht da ist ein RE besser aufgestellt aber genau das killt es auch meistens (fsb termination voltage )


----------



## minicoopers (6. August 2013)

Ok, aber für den Anfang reicht auch das Evo? Oder soll ich lieber warten, bis ich ein RE gefunden habe?


----------



## Ü50 (6. August 2013)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle kein REX nehmen. True hat ja schon alles dazu geschrieben
Es sei denn, du willst dich an so einem Teil versuchen. Die Sterblichkeitsrate ist dabei etwas zu hoch.


----------



## minicoopers (6. August 2013)

ICh glaube ich lasse es und werde die Sucher erst einmal auf das  P5E64 WS Evolution ändern 
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ü50 (6. August 2013)

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Matti OC (6. August 2013)

Hi, klar macht das RP mehr FSB (ich glaub mein max lag so um die 720 FSB, aber NB musste man dann schon über 1,7 Volt befeuern) 
Und nicht wundern je nach CPU 533 /800/ 1066/ 1333 verändert sich die max FSB. ob nun RP oder Evo nie über 2000 auf den Ram gehen.( bei CPUs mit 533/ 800 FSB immer kleinsten Teiler Ram wählen, dafür scharfe CL so PL 7 bis 9 wählen, die können nichts mit hohen Ram Takt anfangen, außer du hast ein 790i.)

Das TPower P45, ist nicht schlecht @ FSB mit DDR2 aber nur für CPU-Z, alles was man dann in 2D oder 3D bencht ist unter aller Sau.

lg Matti


----------



## Vaykir (7. August 2013)

Kannst auch nen ASUS P5E3 Premium dazu packen. Meins macht 620 FSB.


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2013)

Damit bin ich wieder erster in Deutschland 

[hwbot=2411054]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Nachtelf (7. August 2013)

Ja, gerade schon im bot gesehen 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Brez$$z (7. August 2013)

gut gemacht, ich hab am WE wieder bischen was gemacht. Aber meine CPU's waren mist


----------



## minicoopers (7. August 2013)

@ Matti OC undVaykir: Dnake für die Tipps, werde ich dann berücksichtigen, wenn sich keiner mit einem EVO meldet 

@ der8auer: Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz  Der gehört nun dir --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. August 2013)

Wow, Bombe. 
Über 6,6 GHz auf nem I7 stable und dann noch die Titan. 
Ich  will mir gar nicht ausrechnen, wie viel Prozent Taktzuwachs das sind,  da fühlt man sich als Luftkühler irgendwie veräppelt, äh vertaktet. 
Die Titan war sicherlich ein Engineering Sample, oder?
Hast du eigentlich den krankhaften I7 schon durch CPU Benchmarks gejagt?


----------



## DrDave (7. August 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Wow, Bombe.
> Über 6,6 GHz auf nem I7 stable und dann noch die Titan.
> Ich  will mir gar nicht ausrechnen, wie viel Prozent Taktzuwachs das sind,  da fühlt man sich als Luftkühler irgendwie veräppelt, äh vertaktet.
> Die Titan war sicherlich ein Engineering Sample, oder?
> Hast du eigentlich den krankhaften I7 schon durch CPU Benchmarks gejagt?


 
Ist seine "normale" mit EPower-Board


----------



## der8auer (7. August 2013)

Jup ist eine ganz normale Titan. Wollte noch höher takten aber hatte kein LN2 mehr 

CPU-Benchmarks hab ich damit noch nicht gemacht. Max clock sind aber etwa 6950 MHz.


----------



## Nachtelf (7. August 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Board? Overclocking tauglich?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. August 2013)

Och naja, es ist ja nur eins der legendärsten Overclocking-Boards aller Zeiten, aber sonst...


----------



## Nachtelf (7. August 2013)

Ok, dann waren 33€ bei Ebay wohl nicht zu teuer 

ASUS Republic of Gamers Commando, LGA 775/Sockel T, Intel... 0610839148189 | eBay


----------



## Ü50 (7. August 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Och naja, es ist ja nur eins der legendärsten Overclocking-Boards aller Zeiten, aber sonst...



Ja so ist es


----------



## blackbolt (8. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> CPU-Benchmarks hab ich damit noch nicht gemacht. Max clock sind aber etwa 6950 MHz.


 
da haste dir aber mal ein schätzchen an land gezogen roman


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2013)

Hat mich auch 1000$ gekostet


----------



## blackbolt (8. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hat mich auch 1000$ gekostet


 
du bist ja verrückt so viel geld für nee cpu auszugeben,aber immer noch besser als 50-60 stück zu testen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

blackbolt schrieb:


> du bist ja verrückt so viel geld für nee cpu auszugeben,aber immer noch besser als 50-60 stück zu testen


 
An ein Engineering Sample kommt in der Regel keine Selbstselektierung von unter 100 CPUs hin.
Trotz dessen 1000$ sind genauso wahnwitzig wie die Taktraten von der8auer´s Sample. 
6,950 GHz (purer Wahnsinn für nen stablebetrieb ) wäre glaube ich sogar ein neuer Rekord in den meisten (wenn nicht sogar allen ) Benchmarks. 
@ der8auer: Bekommst du die Hardware nicht teilweise von den Firmen kostenlos bereitgestellt?


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2013)

Jap, aber das ist trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein für Top-Hardware. Ich bekomme tonnenweise Mainboards, aber das bringt mir alles nichts wenn die CPU dazu fehlt 

Ich habe auch Engineering Samples hier und die sind bei weitem nicht so gut.

In der Regel sind ES schlechter als Retail CPUs. Du siehst nur so abartige Ergebnisse weil Leute wie Hicookie und Andre Yang davon 500 CPUs selektieren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jap, aber das ist trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein für Top-Hardware. Ich bekomme tonnenweise Mainboards, aber das bringt mir alles nichts wenn die CPU dazu fehlt


 
Das ist klar. 
Schließlich will eben jeder Mainboardhersteller, dass die schnellste CPU auf seinem Board gebencht wurde. 



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Engineering Samples hier und die sind bei weitem nicht so gut.



Das verwundert mich in Anbetracht deines Monsters nicht, das Teil muss ja wirklich der Hammer sein, "nur" 6,6 GHz weil das Liquid Nitrogen nicht mehr gereicht hat. xD



der8auer schrieb:


> In der Regel sind ES schlechter als Retail CPUs. Du siehst nur so abartige Ergebnisse weil Leute wie Hicookie und Andre Yang davon 500 CPUs selektieren.



Das ES Samples in der Regel schlechter als Retail CPUs sind, verwundert mich jetzt wirklich,woran liegt das? 
Das die Freaks mit zu viel Kohle/Zeit viel selektieren war mir klar, aber das wir inzwischen bei solchen Mengen angekommen sind, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
500 CPUs...ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel Zeit da drauf geht, wenn man das ordentlich macht.
Mal eine kleine Durchrechnung.
Angenommen jede CPU dauert im ersten Durchlauf 5 Minuten (falls nur der maximale Takt beim Booten getestet wird).
Dann sind das schon 2500 Minuten = 41 Stunden
Am Ende kommen wir warscheinlich bei ungefähr 100 Stunden raus und dann sind warscheinlich immer noch je nach Glück bis zu 10 CPUs.
Wahrscheinlich haben die alleine fürs Selektieren 20 Boards daheim falls mal die Spannungswandler abrauchen.


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2013)

Du kannst mit einfachen Methoden innerhalb von 5 Minuten sehen ob die CPU Potential hat oder nicht. Da testet keiner mit Prime oder so.


----------



## Lippokratis (8. August 2013)

wenn man bei einem Board/Hardware Hersteller arbeitet, hat man viel Zeit zum selektieren und auch ausreichend Boards, falls mal eins stirbt. Und die bekommen das sogar noch bezahlt. Also so schlimm ist das dann nicht ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einfachen Methoden innerhalb von 5  Minuten sehen ob die CPU Potential hat oder nicht. Da testet keiner mit  Prime oder so.


 
Verwenden die Bencher automatische OC Tools (OC Genie etc.), oder wie?
Oder machen sie es so wie ich, dass sie wPrime (oder andere Benchmarks) anwerfen und einmal den 32er Durchgang durchlaufen lassen?
Das dauert im Endeffekt dann auch keine 5 Minuten, reicht aber eben nur um zu sehen ob Sample "c" bei gleichen Einstellungen einen gleich hohen Takt packt wie Sample "a" und "b".

Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem Phenom II zufrieden (auch wenn ich leider noch nicht zum finalen Benchen kam).
4,320 GHz bei 1,55V V-Core reicht mir, bei noch höherer Spannung kommt mein Macho HR-02 zum Kühlen nicht mehr hinterher. xD


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2013)

Es reicht eigentlich schon zu schauen welche Spannung die CPU braucht um bei 5 GHz noch ins Windows zu booten.


----------



## DrDave (9. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es reicht eigentlich schon zu schauen welche Spannung die CPU braucht um bei 5 GHz noch ins Windows zu booten.


 Was sind da so Werte für eine gute CPU und bei welcher Kühlung?


----------



## crazzzy85 (9. August 2013)

Luftkühler z.b boxed kühler und wenn du unter 1.30 Vcore mit 5ghz ins Windows kommst und 32m stabil ist, kann die cpu ca 1core 6700+

meine tote cpu z.b 5ghz 1.24Vcore und konnte 6860mhz 32m


----------



## Matti OC (9. August 2013)

Ich teste auch erst mal unter Luft, an dem Temps sieht man schon ob er gut ist ober nicht  
(wobei ich nichts so der 2D bencher bin) 

lg


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2013)

AndreYang and Terry702 Win Intel® XTU Overclocking Challenge - hwbot.org

Glückwunsch Mario  Der 4670K geht an dich!


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2013)

.......WOT 


Unglaublich ......soviel Glück habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehabt 

Vllt ist das ja das Ende meiner Pechsträhne


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. August 2013)

Keine Sorge, das wird schon eine richtige OC-Krücke sein. 

Achja, nicht verpassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...eoc-2013-livestream-am-freitag-16-august.html


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2013)

^^Ich habe da so meine Probleme mir das anzuschauen


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. August 2013)

Dürfte ja auch momentan noch nix drauf laufen, oder bist du schon in Stuttgart?


----------



## blackbolt (15. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Mario  Der 4670K geht an dich!




sau geil herzlichen mario


----------



## Jazzman (17. August 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen welches Tool ich am besten zum takten von alten Grakas ala GF 2, ATI Rage etc. nehmen kann? Danke schonmal...


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

Versuch es mal mit Riva Tuner


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. August 2013)

ATi Tray Tools ist glaube ich auch immer einen Versuch wert.


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2013)

*Kurzer Hinweis:*
Windows 8 ist ab sofort bei HWBot komplett verboten. 

Mehr Informationen hier (deutsch):http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ows-8-basierenden-programmen.html#post5568072
Oder hier (englisch): Breaking! Windows 8 Benchmark Records No Longer Accepted At HWBOT - Benchmark Result Veracity Compromised


----------



## Ü50 (18. August 2013)

Gut so.
Windows 8, würde mir sowieso nicht ins Haus kommen


----------



## Nachtelf (18. August 2013)

Und wie wird sichergestellt das in Benchmarks, die das Betriebssystem nicht anzeigen (UC Bench, Wprime, SuperPi etc.), nicht doch Win8 benutzt wird?


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2013)

Man kann am Theme und der Darstellung des Benchmarks erkennen welches OS genutzt wird.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2013)

um das zu kontrollieren wird es wohl bald nötig sein den System Tab (Rechtsklich auf Arbeitsplatz/Computer - Eigenschaften) aus der Systemsteuerung mit auf den Screenshot zu packen. Am besten ab jetzt versuchen, das immer mit auf den Screenshot packen oder irgendwas anderes, was die OS Version anzeigt.

Edit: das ist vlt. einfacher

Start - Ausführen - regedit - OK:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Control Panel\ Desktop

Im rechten Fenster einen neuen DWORD-Wert mit PaintDesktopVersion erstellen, falls er noch nicht existiert, und den Wert 1 zuweisen.

Nun müsst ihr den Computer nur noch neu starten und schon sollte die Versionsnummer gezeigt werden. Das sollte ja dann reichen wenn die Version unten auf Desktop angezeigt wird.


----------



## Nachtelf (18. August 2013)

Und dann wird im Bot jeder Screenshot begutachtet? Da glaube ich nicht dran! 
Da sollten eher die Regeln geändert werden und ein Screenshot vom System Pflicht sein.

edit : Lippo war schneller...


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2013)

Es wurde noch nie jedes Ergebnis kontrolliert. Grundsätzlich wird aber jedes verbuggte Ergebnis früher oder später entdeckt, gemeldet und an uns weitergeleitet. 

Screenshot-Regelungen zu ändern ist mit einem zu großen Aufwand verbunden. Ständig melden dann unwissende alte Ergebnisse die wir wieder freischalten müssen. Ein Screenshot vom "System" ändert auch nicht die Problematik, dass wir nicht jedes Ergebnis sofort kontrollieren können.

Windows 8 erkennt ein geschultes Auge sowieso sofort. Egal ob mit System-Details oder ohne.


----------



## Nachtelf (18. August 2013)

Ich werde trotzdem die System Info dauerhaft einblenden - geht mit einem gratis Programm das beim booten einen Screenshot generiert und somit keine resourcen verbraucht. 
http://www.schieb.de/706346/wichtige-systemdaten-dauerhaft-im-desktop-hintergrund-einblenden


----------



## Lippokratis (18. August 2013)

die Anzeige der OS Version/Build in der unteren rechten Ecke sollte ja für jeden einfach hinzubekommen sein und das sollte man vlt. wirklich ab jetzt machen nur um nicht in den Verdacht zu kommen Win8 zu benutzen.

Dank Themes und andere Software kann man auch Windows 8 wie XP aussehen lassen. Das dann über Balken oder anderes heraus zubekommen, ist dann schwer.

@ Roman: Du kannst ja den Vorschlag mal bei HWbot unterbreiten, ist ja nur eine kleine Änderung in der Registry.


----------



## Ü50 (18. August 2013)

@Norman, das muss ich ja dann bei all meinen HD,s und SSD,s so machen und darf es bei einer Neuinstallation nicht vergessen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

Wie sieht es aus , wenn ich SuperPi Benche und auf dem USB Stick Windows XP habe , hab ich schlechtere Zeiten wie auf einer HDD ? 
Was für Treiber brauche ich zum Benchen alles ? also was halt Leistung bringt 
Ein 8 GB Riegel oder alle beide ( 16GB ) zum Benchen  ?


Greetzz


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

^^Dual Channel kann man nicht durch Mhz oder Timings kompensieren ....von daher sind zwei Riegel unumgänglich


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

also nur ein Riegel benutzen  ?
Und wie sieht es aus mit der Leistung der HDD ? Macht das was dem SuperPi Bench ?


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

> von daher sind zwei Riegel unumgänglich


 
nein du solltest schon zwei benutzen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

Okay  , wie weit soll ich die RAM Spannung erhöhen ? Also 1,55V bei 1800 gingen , nur ich möcht noch ein bisschen mehr rausholen ohne das sie den Geist aufgeben


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

kommt drauf an wie schmerzfrei du bist 

1,7v


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

hahaha , also sollten 1,65 V so i.O sein ?


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

jepp ......sollte ohne probs gehen


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2013)

Kommt auf die Chips an. Kannst aber problemlos bis 1,8 Volt testen.

Zum benchen wenn's geht immer eine SSD verwenden und SuperPi nicht auf der Systempartition ausführen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

gut , weist du noch wie man Windows XP ganz "nackig" machen kann , also wie ein Bench OS  
Also die ganze Dienste wo man nicht brauch usw. 

EDIT: fuckn , ich hab keine SSD ... und nur eine "Bench" HDD ... naja , ich brauch nur 200 Millisekunden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

Was bedeutet das , nachdem Windows XP die Treiber ladet und dann der Bildschirm schwarz wird kommt das?


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2013)

Hast die Festplatte auf IDE stehen?


----------



## minicoopers (18. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Kurzer Hinweis:*
> Windows 8 ist ab sofort bei HWBot komplett verboten.
> 
> Mehr Informationen hier (deutsch):http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ows-8-basierenden-programmen.html#post5568072
> Oder hier (englisch): Breaking! Windows 8 Benchmark Records No Longer Accepted At HWBOT - Benchmark Result Veracity Compromised


 Was ist mit bereits eingetragenen Ergebnissen? Habe noch ein paar mit win8 drin. Ist das egal, ober müsste man die nun neu benchen?


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

^^rausnehmen und neu benchen 

Daran führt wohl kein weg vorbei


----------



## minicoopers (18. August 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^rausnehmen und neu benchen
> 
> Daran führt wohl kein weg vorbei


 Natoll, dann habe ich ja wieder etwas zu tun


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. August 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hast die Festplatte auf IDE stehen?


 
werde ich nachert nachschauen , heute nacht ist Bench Saison bei mir


----------



## Ü50 (18. August 2013)

Ab Mitte nächster Woche habe ich Urlaub. Dann wird wird mit Dice gebencht. Ich hatte mal an 30-40 Kg Dice gedacht, da ich einige Grakas mit kalt machen werde.
Wieviel Liter Isopro. oder Etha. muss ich dafür haben?


----------



## crazzzy85 (18. August 2013)

Georg  besorg dir 1L Aceton im baumarkt!  das reicht dicke  und mit Aceton kommst mit der Temperatur tiefer als mit Iso

Ps. Find ich sehr geil, dass endlich mal deine Gpu Pots zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2013)

Und denk dran georg 

Nicht zuviel aceton/isop. in den pot rein


----------



## Ü50 (18. August 2013)

@ Stefan, Mario http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html habe mir das hier gerade nochmal reingezogen
Ja Stefan die Pots blinken noch, wie am ersten Tag


----------



## der8auer (20. August 2013)

Das hier nicht verpassen 

Gigabyte EOC 2013: Alle Fakten zum spannenden Extreme-OC-Event - inklusive Video


----------



## Ü50 (20. August 2013)

Roman, ich habe für die Iso. ja alles da.
Außerdem ist bei mir schon länger nichts mehr verreckt da bin ich sowieso schmerzlos drin.


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2013)

Habe mal ein Paar Ergebnisse der letzten Tage hochgeladen 

[hwbot=2417101]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2416914]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2417105]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2416915]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2417107]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. August 2013)

Fett


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2013)

Habe gerade zusammen mit Stefan das erste Mal einen richtigen Weltrekord gebrochen  Unigine Heaven im 2-Way SLI mit zwei Titan unter LN2 bei über 1500 MHz GPU.

Im 3DMark2006 haben wir den 4. Platz global und den 1. bei Titan SLI belegt 

Damit liege ich jetzt auch im Gesamtranking auf Platz 5.

[hwbot=der8auer]member[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2417718]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2417726]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2013)

Mehr als nur Fett. 
Vor allem das Titan SLI ist ja mal abartig.


----------



## Nachtelf (24. August 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## u22 (24. August 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. August 2013)

War heute richtig erfolgreich unsre kleine Session  Die Titan Zombies waren echt nice! So ein Setup sieht man nicht alle Tage. Nice bro


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2013)

Richtig gut! Mal ne Frage, haben die Titans schon nen CB oder CBB unter -50°C oder warum seid ihr bei -40° geblieben?


----------



## Nachtelf (29. August 2013)

Erste Dice Session beendet 

[hwbot=2419625]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2419622]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2419618]submission[/hwbot]

Für den Anfang und einen viel zu dünnen Alu-Pot bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## blackbolt (30. August 2013)

schöne ergebnissebenutze win xp für den superpi ,der ist schneller


----------



## Nachtelf (30. August 2013)

Danke! Ich weiß das XP im PI schneller ist , das war auch nur kurz angetestet. 
Nächste Woche muss ich eh alles sauber neu aufsetzen - ich bekomme noch ein DFI UT P45 TRS3, mal sehen was damit noch geht und ob ich mit dem Board auch klar komm. Das gute Stück soll ja nicht ohne sein von den Einstellungen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2013)

Gratulation zur gelungenen Trockeneis-Premiere! 
Mit dem DFI-Board solltest du auf jeden Fall vorab ausreichend testen. Bei einer Dice-Session will man schließlich gute Ergebnisse erreichen und keine Option im BIOS suchen müssen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Nachtelf (30. August 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Gratulation zur gelungenen Trockeneis-Premiere!
> Mit dem DFI-Board solltest du auf jeden Fall vorab ausreichend testen. Bei einer Dice-Session will man schließlich gute Ergebnisse erreichen und keine Option im BIOS suchen müssen oder ähnliches.



Ja, da habe ich schon 1-2 Wochen zum testen unter H2O veranschlagt


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2013)

[hwbot=2420446]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Nachtelf (31. August 2013)

Schönes Ding


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage, ich wollt mir mal nen 1366 System zulegen und hab nen günstiges Rampage 2 Extreme gefunden. Was geht damit BCLK-mäßig? Meistens kann man das doch bei den Boards relativ genau einschätzen. Dass die EVGA und R3E Blacks besser sind, ist schon klar, aber die sind dann auch um einiges teurer...


----------



## Matti OC (1. September 2013)

Hi, sorry mit Asus kam ich leider nicht ganz klar, max BCLK lag ca um die 175MHz, NB konnte man voll vergessen , beim EVGA lag so mein Max um die 240 BCLK aber ab 228 BCKL ging die 3D Score zurück. 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2013)

Rampage 2 Extreme machen in der Regel bei 220 - 223 BCLK zu


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2013)

Ok danke, bei 22er (?) Multi wären das 4840MHz, das könnte unter Kokü bei ner guten CPU sogar schon langsam knapp werden... Naja mal sehen.


----------



## blackbolt (1. September 2013)

48..MHz sind realistichmein i7950 ging bis Blackbolt`s CPU Frequency score: 4944.36 mhz with a Core i7 950 unter kokü,ich glaube mich zu erinnern das der max blck bei meinem Rampage 2 Extreme bei 218 lag


----------



## Freakezoit (1. September 2013)

P6T WS schaffen auch so um die 225 bis 240 je nach dem ob man ein gutes erwischt. Und die 4.8ghz gehn auch locker unter wasser das hängt nur von der Cpu ab .
Beim RE2 liegt meist das ende bei 220-225. P6T WS Supercomputer liegen auch wie RE2 im Gleichen bereich. Nen Classified kann je nachdem wie man es einstellt bzw. Cpu 230 - 250+.
Asus Boards machen auch meist mehr Ram takt. BSP. mit meinem Alten 980x ging aufm classi nicht viel (nichtmal 1200) dafür aufm asus umso mehr 1300+ (P6T Ws)

P6T WS
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Classified
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

nen guter i7 950 unter wasser braucht für 4.8ghz ca. 1.55v 3D (4+HT)


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2013)

Ist halt nur die Frage wo man grad gebraucht rankommt. Wenn das R2E einigermaßen brauchbar ist, schlag ich denk ich zu, teilweise auch einfach ums als Sammlerstück zu haben... Wär schön die Reihe mal komplett zu haben, nen REX hab ich jedenfalls schon ^^ Vielleicht benutz ich das mal spaßeshalber zum Benchen und bau mir dann nen 24/7 Zweitrechner bei meinen Eltern draus.
Gabs da nicht noch was mit SlowBCLK oder so wo man was mit drehen konnte?


----------



## Ü50 (1. September 2013)

Meinst du mit Sammlerstück sowas?


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2013)

Toll, mit dir macht das keinen Spaß Georg


----------



## Ü50 (1. September 2013)

Niklas, ich habe ja extra nicht alles auf dem Bild.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2013)




----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Niklas, ich habe ja extra nicht alles auf dem Bild.


 
Seine Regal(e) (JA, Mehrzahl!!) sind in echt noch viel geiler


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2013)

Schickes video von GIGABYTE über die EOC 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtzPx0K7E0s


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2013)

Nett aber für den Soundtrack gehört einer gefeuert.
Gebt mir mal noch nen Tipp zum Sockel 1366, ich überleg grad welchen Ram ich nehme. Macht das großen Unterschied, ob ich im Dual oder Triple Channel benche? Sonst würde ich einfach meine 2x2GB Domis weiterverwenden, statt mir mühsam neue 3x2GB Riegel zu suchen. Warum gibts eigentlich keine Budget Benching-Liga auf HWBot - wo man nur mitmachen darf, wenn man weniger als den Regelsatz Hartz IV im Monat für Hardware ausgibt.


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2013)

Da wird HWBot Revision 6 interessant für dich 

Details dazu kommen demnächst. Aber keine Angst. Es werden keine Ligen oder sonst was durcheinander geworfen. Es kommen nur neue und gute Features.


----------



## Ü50 (5. September 2013)

@ Niklas ich habe immer nur mit 2x2 Domis gebencht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2013)

@Roman: Nichts für ungut, aber das habt ihr bis jetzt immer gesagt ;D Das glaub ich erst wenns soweit ist 

@Georg: Gut, dann werde ich wohl auch erstmal dabei bleiben, habe gerade im Luxx relativ billig nen i7 950 und Dominator Wasserkühler abgestaubt, das wird nen schöner Zweit-Rechner^^


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

Ich habe mir nun etwas Hardware zum benchen von S. 775 geholt. Darunter ein ASUS Commando für die Celerons und Pentium CPUs. Was kann man denn da maximal an Spannung geben ohne die CPU zu schrotten? Gebencht wird dann unter Wasser.


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2013)

hihi .......Celerons und Pentiums gibt man soviel bis sie nicht mehr auf spannung skalieren 
Und wenn eine abraucht ... 

Das sie zuviel Spannung haben erkennt man daran das sie in Wprime trotz höheren takt ein schlechteres Ergebniss raushauen


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

Auch wieder wahr. So teuer sind sie ja nciht 

Gut, dann werde ich mal schauen, wann die ersten Celerons und Pentiums leiden müssen


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2013)

^^^genau aus dem grund habe ich ja gesagt das du mit sowas anfangen sollst.

Da ist das Lehrgeld nicht so teuer


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

Ja ist auf jeden fall besser, als wenn ich mir weitere S. 1366 CPUs geholt hätte. 
Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass es die meisten überleben, damit ich wenn ich mal mit Dice anfange etwas zum üben habe


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das sie zuviel Spannung haben erkennt man daran das sie in Wprime trotz höheren takt ein schlechteres Ergebniss raushauen


 Oder ganz generell darin, dass sie mit mehr Spannung nicht höher zu takten sind. Wenn der Punkt erreicht ist, stoppe ich und gebe nicht weiter mehr Spannung. Bringt ja dann nix mehr und gesünder wirds für die CPU auch nicht 
Wenn die Temps unter Lukü oder Wakü - oder wie du auch immer kühlst - ok sind, sollten 1,6-1,65V bei den 65nm CPUs schon drin sein. Ist auch immer eine Sache des Stromverbrauchs, der Pentium D925 hat z.B. schon ne TDP von 130W glaube ich, und wenn man da auf zwei Pentium 4 Kerne 1,8V drauf haut, und die dann unter Last setzt, biste schnell mal bei 450W für die CPU  Unter LN2 hatte ich bei 1,75V und 6650MHz rund 550W Stromverbrauch fürs gesamte System, im CPU Bench, das sagt alles  Da verdampft dir das Zeug, da wirst du arm bei. Meinen E2180 dagegen konnte ich noch ne halbe Stunde benchen, nachdem das LN2 ausgegangen war xD


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Oder ganz generell darin, dass sie mit mehr Spannung nicht höher zu takten sind. Wenn der Punkt erreicht ist, stoppe ich und gebe nicht weiter mehr Spannung. Bringt ja dann nix mehr und gesünder wirds für die CPU auch nicht
> Wenn die Temps unter Lukü oder Wakü - oder wie du auch immer kühlst - ok sind, sollten 1,6-1,65V bei den 65nm CPUs schon drin sein. Ist auch immer eine Sache des Stromverbrauchs, der Pentium D925 hat z.B. schon ne TDP von 130W glaube ich, und wenn man da auf zwei Pentium 4 Kerne 1,8V drauf haut, und die dann unter Last setzt, biste schnell mal bei 450W für die CPU  Unter LN2 hatte ich bei 1,75V und 6650MHz rund 550W Stromverbrauch fürs gesamte System, im CPU Bench, das sagt alles  Da verdampft dir das Zeug, da wirst du arm bei. Meinen E2180 dagegen konnte ich noch ne halbe Stunde benchen, nachdem das LN2 ausgegangen war xD



OK, dann schaue ich mal, was so geht 
Da ich unter Wasser benche, sollten die 1,6V sicherlich gehen 

Das "Problem" habe ich noch nciht. Bei der WaKü hält sich das sicherlich im Rahmen


----------



## Ü50 (5. September 2013)

Bei den jetzigen Außentems nutz auch keine Wakü etwas. 1,6-1.65V halte ich für etwas zu viel.


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Bei den jetzigen Außentems nutz auch keine Wakü etwas. 1,6-1.65V halte ich für etwas zu viel.


 Ich werde eh erst einmal nicht sooo viel zum benchen kommen. 
Aber wenn ich benche, dann im Keller und da sind die Temps besser


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2013)

Jo stimmt, aber so ein E2180 z.B. hat ja schon ne Standardspannung von 1,3-1,35V. Allgemeingültiger sollte man vielleicht sagen, Spannung nicht um mehr als 30% erhöhen und gut.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal ein 1366-System geholt, eigentlich zum rendern - aber da mein board ein X58 Classified E760 ist, könnte man ja auch mal etwas benchen 
Ihr kennt das board sicher, aber weiß wer wie wichtig die Kühlung da ist auf der NB? Braucht man da Wasser oder nen eigenen pot, wenn man über ~200 baseclock geht, oder geht das ohne?
Hab momentan bloß den Standardkühler auf der NB und nix gemoddet oder so, weil meine erste CPU (L5639) noch nicht angekommen ist.

Achja, kriegt man 1366-Systeme 24/7 bei ~210MHz baseclock stabil, oder ist das aussichtslos?


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. September 2013)

Aussichtslos ist das nicht, gerade mit dem Board, vielleicht brauchts dann halt etwas mehr NB-Spannung. Ich würde sicherheitshalber vielleicht nen Lüfter auf die NB richten oder so, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. September 2013)

Danke dir, dann muss sich jetzt nur Hermes mit meiner CPU beeilen.


----------



## u22 (7. September 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage zu wprime

Welches OS ist da am besten bei AMD CPUs von S939 bis AM3?

Hab hier XP SP3 32bit, Vista Sp2 64bit,  Win 7 SP1 64bit.

Bei Win 7 hatte ich das Problem bis jetzt das der 1024m relativ gut ist und der 32m schlechter gemessen an den HWbot Ergebnissen. 

wie hier beim 5600+ X2 zu sehen ist
u22`s wPrime - 32m score: 26sec 708ms with a Athlon 64 5600+ X2
u22`s wPrime - 1024m score: 667sec 538ms with a Athlon 64 5600+ X2


----------



## Nachtelf (7. September 2013)

Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich unter Win7, egal ob Home, Professionell oder Ultimate http://www.hwbot.org/submission/1032063_axl_wprime___32m_athlon_64_5200_x2_brisbane_22sec_9ms


----------



## Matti OC (7. September 2013)

Hi, U22, ich denke mal das Sam Vista genommen hat (ich kann Ihn gern fragen)
lg Matti


----------



## u22 (7. September 2013)

ich hab jetzt einfach mal alle drei OS installiert und werde mal mit nem 3700+ schauen wie die unterschiede sind
mir wäre so als stand mal irgendwo das vista mit das beste ist für wprime


----------



## Matti OC (7. September 2013)

Hi, bei meinen Xeons (Sockel 603/604) machte Vista zu XP ca. 12 sec. aus.

lg


----------



## u22 (7. September 2013)

beim 3700+ ist win7 bis jetzt am schnellsten

leider hab ich noch kein Tool gefunden mit dem ich den takt unter win 7 anheben kann, clockgen für nf4 geht nicht


----------



## Matti OC (8. September 2013)

Hi, nicht mal als Admin 

lg

PS: schon komisch, dass andere Teams´ hier Posten ( leider ist bei uns nicht viel los, wohl bei euch auch nicht)


----------



## Nachtelf (8. September 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> beim 3700+ ist win7 bis jetzt am schnellsten
> 
> leider hab ich noch kein Tool gefunden mit dem ich den takt unter win 7 anheben kann, clockgen für nf4 geht nicht



Nvidia system Tools sollte funktionieren


----------



## u22 (8. September 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Nvidia system Tools sollte funktionieren



muss ich mal suchen und testen



Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, nicht mal als Admin
> 
> lg
> 
> PS: schon komisch, dass andere Teams´ hier Posten ( leider ist bei uns nicht viel los, wohl bei euch auch nicht)


 
Nein, auch nicht als Admin. Turrican meinte es geht unter Vista/Win7

Ist halt Sommer, aber hier scheinen paar mehr zu sein die auch ältere Sachen benchen 




edit:

bei clockgen für nf4 kam das: http://abload.de/img/screen001b0p68.jpg

das normale clockgen 1.0.5.3 geht aber


----------



## Turrican (8. September 2013)

da musst nur diesen signatur crap von windows ausschalten. ich schalte den immer nach der ersten installation aus.


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2013)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, nicht mal als Admin
> 
> lg
> 
> PS: schon komisch, dass andere Teams´ hier Posten ( leider ist bei uns nicht viel los, wohl bei euch auch nicht)



Es ist eigentlich in der gesamten Szene recht ruhig geworden in den letzten 1-2 Jahren :/

edit:

Ich habe den Sonntag mal sinnvoll genutzt 

[hwbot=2423509]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (8. September 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> muss ich mal suchen und testen
> Nein, auch nicht als Admin. Turrican meinte es geht unter Vista/Win7
> 
> Ist halt Sommer, aber hier scheinen paar mehr zu sein die auch ältere Sachen benchen


 
Hi, Sam meinte, wie ich schon an nahm: Vista. (er ist ja ca 6 sec schneller) vllt mehr Threads vorgeben 

lg


----------



## Nachtelf (8. September 2013)

Mehr Threads vorgeben bringt eigentlich nur bei Intel was - bei AMD wird es bei mir immer langsamer


----------



## Matti OC (8. September 2013)

sorry, bei AMD kenne ich mich nicht so aus. ( aber versuchen kann man es ja mal)

lg


----------



## blackbolt (9. September 2013)

ich benutze für alle CPUs egal ob AMD oder Intel Vista HOME 32bit ohne servicepack oder sonst was


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2013)

Damit kann die AOOC und MOA Vorbereitung los gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (9. September 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, aber so ein E2180 z.B. hat ja schon ne Standardspannung von 1,3-1,35V. Allgemeingültiger sollte man vielleicht sagen, Spannung nicht um mehr als 30% erhöhen und gut.


 
 Das gebe ich Air



u22 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu wprime
> 
> Welches OS ist da am besten bei AMD CPUs von S939 bis AM3?
> 
> ...


 
AMD^^Wprime, Super Pi usw alles XP


----------



## Icke&Er (9. September 2013)

Ohhhh Nice....der Roman auf PreTest-Kurs 

Wurdest du direkt zur MOA zugelassen über MSI? Die Bewerbung aufem Bot ist ja schon lange vorbei.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2013)

Bei der MOA bin ich an der Organisation beteiligt und Master Judge und habe deshalb ein Setup erhalten  Am 16. Oktober fliege ich wieder nach Taiwan


----------



## blackbolt (10. September 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bei der MOA bin ich an der Organisation beteiligt und Master Judge und habe deshalb ein Setup erhalten  Am 16. Oktober fliege ich wieder nach Taiwan


 
freut mich für dich


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe gestern ein paar Runden Aquamark durchlaufen lassen und auch ein paar neue Ergebnisse, nur kann ich die bei Hwbot nicht hochladen  
Es kommt dann immer die Meldung "unable to decrypt file" oder so ähnlich 
Liegt das an mir oder haben andere von Euch auch das Problem?


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2013)

Den richtigen wrapper benutzt ? 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Zieh mal hier


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

Ja habe den von Hwbot genutzt, wenn Du das meinst


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2013)

Version 2.2*6*?


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

Ich habe Version 2.25 das würde es dann erklären. 
Aber warum darf man denn kein Ergebnis einer älteren Verison hochladen? Von den Punkten sollte es doch da keinen Unterschied geben oder?


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2013)

Weil mit den neuen Versionen Bugs behoben werden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. September 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Weil mit den neuen Versionen Bugs behoben werden


 
Gibt es dann eigentlich eine Frist, wie lange es dauert, bis die neue Version verpflichtend ist?
Oder ist HWbot (absichtlich) etwas langsamer, sodass ein ärgerliches Drama in Form einer minimal zu spät (nach Update) eingereichten Session angenommen wird.


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Weil mit den neuen Versionen Bugs behoben werden



Das ist mir schon klar, das da Bugs behoben werden, aber mit den Punkten gab es doch keine Probleme oder?


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2013)

Die Punkteberechnung der Sub-Tests war bei Version 2.25 falsch. Deshalb war es wichtig umzustellen.

Das Update wurde auf der HWBot Seite 2 Wochen vor dem Wechsel angekündigt. Normalerweise weise ich auf solche Wechsel hier im Forum hin, aber ich habe es dieses Mal wohl vergessen


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Punkteberechnung der Sub-Tests war bei Version 2.25 falsch. Deshalb war es wichtig umzustellen.
> 
> Das Update wurde auf der HWBot Seite 2 Wochen vor dem Wechsel angekündigt. Normalerweise weise ich auf solche Wechsel hier im Forum hin, aber ich habe es dieses Mal wohl vergessen


 Ah ok, dann macht es natürlich Sinn, die andere Version zu verbieten 
Da hätte ich vielleicht mal schauen sollen  Aber jetzt weiß ich bzw. die andern ja


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2013)

Gibt schon V2.27
Unter XP liest 2.26 komische Werte bei Cpu Takt und der File geht dann nicht


----------



## Nachtelf (18. September 2013)

Heute ist endlich der erste Cedar Mill angekommen 

Ein erster Kurztest mit Corsair H100i lässt mich auf gute Ergebnisse unter Dice hoffen  - voraussichtlich wird es dieses Wochenende wieder kalt und mein neuer Pot mit anständigem Boden ist auch fertig.

[hwbot=2427415]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2013)

Versuch mal 5GHz @ 1,45V zu booten, wenn er das schafft ist es schon ne gute CPU


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2013)

so .....wenn jetzt auch noch die zweite Titan ...das z87 Board und die 2866er Domis kommen würden habe ich das Dice für morgen nicht umsonst geordert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (19. September 2013)

Haha, Mario ist wieder im Benchfieber


----------



## Nachtelf (21. September 2013)

Gestern wollte ich wieder mit Dice benchen, zuerst ging es auch ganz gut -65 im BIOS und den E8400 mit 4.6 GHz gebootet. Dann fingen kurze Zeit später die Probleme an - abstürze mit Bluescreen und freezes. Im BIOS nach den Temperaturen geschaut - nur noch - 7 :eek:
Ok, dann ist dein Pot wohl nichts geworden dachte ich mir. 
Anderes Board und meinen alten Pot drauf, der ja letztes mal recht gut ging. 
Aber hier das selbe Bild : anfänglich gute Temperatur und kurze Zeit später fast im + Bereich. Ich konnte so eben gerade die Einstellungen fahren die ich unter H2O hatte 
Als Flüssigkeit musste ich diesmal auf Spiritus ausweichen, hab vergessen Isopropanol zu besorgen. Kann das damit zusammenhängen? Verliert der Spiritus schnell die Fähigkeit Kälte aufzunehmen und weiter zu leiten? Gefroren ist er nicht aber wird schon dickflüssig... 
Das merkwürdige ist nämlich, daß selbst wenn ich das System ausgeschaltet 30min runterkühle ich gerade mal auf - 26 komme und die Temperatur dann rasant wieder ansteigt.


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

^^Auf zum nächsten Baumarkt und Aceton besorgen (ist sogar besser wie Isopropanol ....stinkt nur ein wenig)

´Spiritus hat einen zu hohen Wassergehalt und das Dice schwimmt auf


----------



## Nachtelf (21. September 2013)

Ok, werde ich beim nächsten mal versuchen :thumbup:


----------



## Moose83 (21. September 2013)

Aceton bringt tiefere Temps wie reiner Alkohol, der Dice Verbrauch ist halt etwas höher


----------



## Nachtelf (21. September 2013)

Heute ist erstmal entspannen angesagt :beer:


----------



## Moose83 (21. September 2013)

Da mach ich mit


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2013)

Mein erster 4930K sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus 

[hwbot=2428609]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

^^buhuu ....jetzt weiß ich was mir fehlt 

bzw was für einen hammer hast du benutzt um die CPU auf das Board zu bekommen 

gleich mal melden ...kennst du einen Mod im Bot den ich das melden kann


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. September 2013)

Hmm, du hast das falsche MB angegeben


----------



## Matti OC (21. September 2013)

Hi, Board stimmt nicht ganz zum Sockel 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2013)

Jup danke


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2013)

So habe nen Problem mit meinem Mainboard Maximus 4 Extreme non B3.
Musste nen Bios Update machen (per usb stick und flashback mit de komischen bios update button hinten an der IO blende), damit mein i5 3450 drauf läuft. Jedes mal, wenn ich jetzt den rechner neu-/starte, bekomme ich folgende meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich ja des englischen mächtig bin, habe ich auch direkt versucht das bios nochmal zu flashen, diesmal übers bios selber. dann bekomme ich aber diese merkwürdige meldung, mit der ich auch nach einer google suche nichts anzufangen weis. wie siehts bei euch aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. September 2013)

Versuchs doch einfach nochmal im Windows zu flashen, müsste doch auch funktionieren. Ich nehme an, der hat es irgendwie nicht gebacken bekommen, die ROG Firmware mit zu updaten, weswegen du das jetzt nochmal flashen musst.


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2013)

Windows habe ich auch schon getestet. Geht ebenfalls nicht. Da passiert einfach gar nix


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

äh 

das hatte ich auch schon 

Nur bin ich dann so vorgegangen wie im ersten pic beschrieben und gut war 

also windows ..AI suite mit Bios update installiert ...bios runtergeladen , entpackt und dann mit Bios Update installiert ...neustart und fertig 

wenn du doch englisch Kannst warum machst du es anders wie angegeben ....


> da ich ja des englischen mächtig bin, habe ich auch direkt versucht das bios nochmal zu flashen, diesmal übers bios selber


 
edit : hab gerade noch mal überlegt ..

ich hatte dabei ja auch beim ersten mal in windows mit Bios update geflasht
danach kam diese meldung beim erneuten starten und ich habe das ganze mit bios update ein zweites mal gemacht und dann war gut.

vllt war dein fehler es beim zweiten mal im bios zu machen und nicht so wie angegeben.

Zieh dir mal ein anderes bios und versuch es erneut mit Bios Update


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2013)

> Nur bin ich dann so vorgegangen wie im ersten pic beschrieben und gut war



Da steht ja nicht WIE man es machen soll, sondern nur, DASS man es machen soll. Der satz "When blabla bla" heist ja nur, falls man es in windows macht, dass man dann alle programme vorher schließen soll und nicht "update dein bios auf jeden fall in windows".

Habe jetzt alle drei varianten versucht: nochmal per flashback und usb stick, dann übers bios und nochmal über windows. immer noch das selbe problem...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. September 2013)

Dann schicke den Bioschip bei ASUS ein und bekommst denke ich einen neuen zugeschickt, habe ich auch schon hinter mir.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das auch bei deinem ASUS Board der Bioschip wechselbar ist.


----------



## DrDave (23. September 2013)

Hast du es immer mit der gleichen heruntergeladenen Datei versucht?
Wenn ja dann lade doch nochmal genau die gleiche BIOS Version runter und flashe nochmal.
Da du scheinbar immer noch die Fehlermeldung 2 bekommst, kann er die Datenintegrität von dem Image nicht überprüfen, vlt. hat sich hier oder da ein Fehler beim downloaden eingeschlichen.


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2013)

Habs jetzt mit ner anderen Biosversion probiert: selbes Problem. Immer noch BEIDE Fehlermeldungen.
Ein Bios Update aus Windows heraus bewirkt außerdem GAR nichts. Das Programm sagt zwar, dass geupdated wurde, aber das Bios bleibt auf der alten Version.

Einschicken werde ich das Bios nicht. Viel Aufwand um nix. Dann drücke ich lieber einmal F1 und die Sache ist erledigt. Nerven tuts mich trotzdem^^


----------



## der8auer (23. September 2013)

Kannst dir auch für 10€ einen neuen BIOS Chip bei ebay kaufen.


----------



## Vaykir (23. September 2013)

Naja mal ernsthaft... das Board hat 2 Chips und die sollen zufällig beide kaputt sein? Mal davon ab lief das Board glaube nur zu Testzwecken und wurde (wenn überhaupt) fachmännisch übertaktet.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

es läuft .......-.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (24. September 2013)

Oha


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

Ein Oha reicht nicht ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. September 2013)

Mario fährt wieder schwere Geschütze auf^^


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2013)

Das PCGH HWBot Team ist nun übrigens auch bei Facebook vertreten 

https://www.facebook.com/PCGHXHWBot


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2013)

War heute ein klein wenig fleißig 

[hwbot=2431069]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2431041]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## DrDave (1. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt ihr zu 22€ für 10kg Dicepellets?


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2013)

der Preis passt.


----------



## u22 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bekomme 20 kg für 33€


----------



## Nachtelf (2. Oktober 2013)

Nerviger kleiner Fehler...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2013)

Jungs auf gehts 

Na .....kann man erkennen das ich wieder benche ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2013)

Nö, ich erkenne nichts 

lg aus berlin


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon ...


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2013)

gut zu wissen, geht mir in meinen Team genau so , ich fage mich immer ist da noch einer oder bin ich allein 

lg


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2013)

jepp ....alt aber agil


----------



## MagicMongo (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin zwar nur im Team eingetragen,wegen dem XTU-Benches,aber trotzdem hab ich heut mal bissl Hardcore-OC betrieben. Bezogen auf meinen nicht so guten 4770k.

4,7GHz mit 1.535V /BLCK mit 100.70/ Ring mit 4,3GHz und 1.265V / Vccin bei 1.980V /VCCSA usw. + 0.015V / RAM von 1600MHz auf 1866MHz

Ergebnisse sind folgende.....

Cinebench R11.5  / 1x 10.30p  & 1x 10.32p  ,mehr ging nicht
Cinebench R15  / 1x 947cb  &  1x 950cb 

Intel XTU von 1118p (meine bisherige Bestmarke) rauf auf 1132p 
Link hierzu 

Mal kurz noch eine frage,wenn nach gewisser Zeit immer ein Bluescreen mit BSD......101 kommt, steht der für die Input-Voltage,also Vccin ? Oder ist es mehr Short und Long Power Durration? Diese sind gefixt auf 275W zu 300W .

Naja,somit fleißig Punkte mit für's Team gesammelt.

Gruß


----------



## Jogibär (4. Oktober 2013)

Matti OC:



> gut zu wissen, geht mir in meinen Team genau so , ich fage mich immer ist da noch einer oder bin ich allein



Ich befürchte Letzteres.


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aooc-moskau-2013-live-stream.html#post5712257

Nicht verpassen morgen


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Oktober 2013)

Wünsch dir viel Glück und gutes Gelingen 

PS: Bring mir ne gute Flasche Vodka mit


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spass Roman


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Oktober 2013)

Lass es krachen Roman !
Viel Glück !


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

.........für Dice gar nicht mal schlecht 

[hwbot=2433996]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir funzt der Live-Stream nicht. Falscher Link von Roman?


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Oktober 2013)

georg bei mir geht der Live-stream auch nicht und bei einigen anderen auch nicht


----------



## darkniz (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert es, wenn ich den Youtube Unblocker vom Firefox aktiviert habe. Wenn ich ihn deaktiviere funktioniert es bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schade Stefan, ich dachte schon ist liegt mal wieder an mir
Ist aber nicht so Tragisch, gerade sind zwei Pakete von DHL angekommen


----------



## DrDave (5. Oktober 2013)

darkniz schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es, wenn ich den Youtube Unblocker vom Firefox aktiviert habe. Wenn ich ihn deaktiviere funktioniert es bei mir auch nicht.


 
Ja so geht es bei mir unter Chrome auch...




Ü50 schrieb:


> Schade Stefan, ich dachte schon ist liegt mal wieder an mir
> Ist aber nicht so Tragisch, gerade sind zwei Pakete von DHL angekommen


 
Neues Spielzeug?


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Und ein Express kam noch an.

Spielzeuge


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Und ein Express kam noch an.
> 
> Spielzeuge


 Dann viel Spaß


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2013)

Georg haste sicherheitshalber ein X87 auf Vorrat bestellt? xD


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja Niklas, eins habe ich ja schon zerstört.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

Na dann viel Spass mit den beiden Matrix Georg 

Dice da ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann dieses Mal gutes Gelingen und lass die Hardware heile


----------



## Nachtelf (5. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß und mach nicht so viel kaputt


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mario kein Dice da, weil ich nicht wusste ob heute die Pakete ankommen.


----------



## Nachtelf (5. Oktober 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario kein Dice da, weil ich nicht wusste ob heute die Pakete ankommen.


 
Geh zum Citty Markt - die haben Dice-Platten zu 75cent das Stück 
Musste halt nur klein machen...


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario kein Dice da, weil ich nicht wusste ob heute die Pakete ankommen.


 
Dann hast du dieses WE ja Zeit um die Karten erst mal auf takte zu testen ....unter Dice ist das eh blöd


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja Mario so sehe ich das auch, mal sehen wie die Karten so drauf sind. Danach kann ich die GPU Pötte fürs nächste WE draufpacken.
Leider muss ich erstmal die Settings für das Board wieder herausfinden. Leider hatte ich mir die nicht aufgeschrieben


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe doch das selbe Board ...und auch Telefon 

edit: Um die Karten auf takt zu testen kannst du das Board und CPU ja erst mal auf stock lassen


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mario wenn ich nicht klarkomme, rufe ich an.

Mit drei 7970er wird es aber verdammt eng auf dem Board Drei Matrix mit original Kühler passen da nicht drauf.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

ich hab da mal ein nettes Pic gemacht wie es wohl mit zwei triple Slot Karten auf dem Board aussehen würde.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die können sogar noch atmen


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Atmen können meine auch noch, leider keinen Platz für die dritte Karte.


----------



## Nachtelf (5. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Sachen habt ihr da :thumbup:


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

Das hier ist nice ...wenn es dann mal fertig wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Oktober 2013)

Georg die Matrix karten laufen alle 1450-1500/1800 im Ungine Heaven Extreme bei ca -70grad. Also solltest du das mit Dice in die Richtung bringen können. Vgpu war bei 1.530V.

Viel Spaß mit den Karten


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Stefan, unter Luft läuft sie z.Z  1260/1755  da geht jedoch noch etwas mehr


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Oktober 2013)

Unter Luft sind die Matrix eher schlecht, also viel mehr wird da nicht gehen. Die brauchen kälte


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Oktober 2013)

Das Referenzdesign der 7970 war unter Subzero nicht zu gebrauchen oder? 
Ich hab hier immer noch mein Sahnestück, das oben genannte Taktraten durch den Heaven schon fast unter Wasser macht... Ich glaub 1380MHz hab ich durchbekommen und da war nicht mal das Fenster offen, und vom BIOS habe ich auch noch massig Platz. Meine Karte macht 1380MHz GPU durch den Bench bei 1,275-1,3V GPU Spannung, mit dem Tweak Tool von Asus gehts bis 1,4V. Nur so ab 1350MHz skaliert der Chip nicht gut mehr auf Spannung, da fehlt dann einfach nur noch Kälte. Ich bin immer noch am überlegen die mal unter Dice zu testen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Referenz 7970 musst aufpassen wegen den VRM's die werden extrem heiß wenn du mal 1.4V auf die Gpu gibst. Hab da unter Dice schon 2 Karten gekillt  also aufpassen Der Vorteil beim Wasserkühler ist eben, dass sie da mit gekühlt werden durch den Wakü Block.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2276430...e___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7970_63497_marks

Das war mit Referenz Karten und Dice


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

so .....gar nicht mal so schlecht 

[hwbot=2434373]submission[/hwbot]

...ich brauch Ln2


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mario nicht nur du


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

^^Aber es hat für den kurzzeitigen WR im R15 auch so gereicht 

True Monkey`s Cinebench R15 score: 1451 cb with a Core i7 4960X


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch zum WR 

Schade nur, dass es dafür keine Punkte im Bot gibt


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

^^Der wird aber nicht von langer dauer sein


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2013)

Das vielleicht nicht, aber ist doch auch mal schön einen zu haben.
Zur Sicherheit kannst Du dir ja einen Screenshot machen


----------



## Ü50 (5. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt weis ich endlich wo ich mein Geld verbrennen kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja hier, ich hab nen Ofen, immer her damit 

@Stefan: Okay gut zu wissen, naja 5 Phasen reichen für solche Geschichten eben nicht mehr. Die VRM werden mit Fullcover Wakü schon 60° warm bei 1.25V und ein paar Stunden Last. Dafür müsste man sich dann eben was einfallen lassen (Alu-Kühlkörper zurechtsägen oder so, und dann mit nem Delta-Lüfter druff). Aber dann wiederum stets mit dem Risiko, seine beste 24/7 Karte zu killen. Jaja, ich werd weich ^^


----------



## blackbolt (6. Oktober 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> so .....gar nicht mal so schlecht
> 
> [hwbot=2434373]submission[/hwbot]
> 
> ...ich brauch Ln2


 
nice Chip andere brauchen schon ln2 für den takt

mach ihn nicht kaputt mario


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2013)

So langsam habe ich Spass an dem Board 

[hwbot=2434792]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2013)

Zusammen mit Crazzzy85 und Dancop aus dem Team HardwareLuxx haben wir ein Pro-OC Team gegründet. Unter dem Namen "Team Germany" werden wir uns am aktuellen Pro-OC-Cup versuchen 

Team Germany @ HWBOT


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich schon gesehen ...und gemerkt da ich die Rangliste so raufgefallen bin 

Aber in unserem Team bist du trotzdem weiterhin oder ?......hoffentlich


----------



## der8auer (9. Oktober 2013)

klar  Auf das PCGH Team und meine Punkte hier im Team hat das keinen Einfluss. Pro-OC ist nur ein Zusatz.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2013)

Puuhh .....

Ich hatte mich heute abend erst mal erschrocken als ich merkte das du in der Teamrangliste nicht mehr vertreten bist 

Glückwunsch zu Platz eins im Team an Nachtelf übrigens


----------



## crazzzy85 (10. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst wohl Nachtfalke


----------



## Nachtelf (15. Oktober 2013)

Schön dran denken: ab dem 28.10. kann CPU-Z nur noch mit der v1.67 validiert werden 
CPU-Z v1.66 Online Validation To Be Dropped In Two Weeks


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Oktober 2013)

HWBOT Announces Fifth Edition of Country Cup, 2013 Edition Starts November 1.


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2013)

Sehr interessante Stages dabei. Werde wohl mal meine ASUS ARES auspacken


----------



## blackbolt (16. Oktober 2013)

ist nicht viel für mich dabei


----------



## Nachtelf (18. Oktober 2013)

Was ist da los? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Was ist da los?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouh no , hoffen wir mal das es nur ein versehen war 

Leute , schaff ich es mit meinem i5 und einer bzw. 2 8600GS unter die Top 3 zu kommen?
nehmen wir den : Corpussstalker`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 33170 marks with a GeForce 8600 GS
Der bencht mit nem C2D , da sollte mein i5 im 01er mehr punkte erziehlen als der C2D ? oder lieg ich da falsch?

Grafikkartentreiber beim Benchen instalieren? ja oder nein


----------



## Ü50 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sollest du schaffen wenn du noch XP hast und die Karte 730/485 macht.
Vorher Treiber installieren aber einen alten. (169.21) für 01. Und Lod auf ca. 4.1


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Lod auf ca. 4.1 ? was ist das bzw. was meinst du?
Die Karte muss 730 schaffen oO , ich hab keine ahnung ob die das schafft...  
Gibt es irgendwo ein Pencilmod für die 8600GS ?


----------



## Ü50 (19. Oktober 2013)

Lod kannst du im Riva Tuner einstellen.

Gibt es irgendwo ein Pencilmod für die 8600GS ? 						Was willst du denn damit????

Probier doch erstmal was deine Karte mitmacht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

630 und 410 macht sie im SLI bei BF3  , ich hab hald sehr viel Kampagne gespielt gestern nacht  Heute SSD geholt , dann den i5 die Sporen geben und die 8600GS auch mal ausprobieren 

Programme hab ich :

Treiber den wo du gesagt hast
Afterburner
3DMark01
CPUZ
GPUZ
RivaTuner 

und was noch?


----------



## Ü50 (19. Oktober 2013)

Das sollte reichen. (XP)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

was ist da denn los? es hängt ne SSD und das Laufwerk an den sata ports? Was stimmt da nicht?
Soll ich alle Sata Ports auf IDE stellen und es dann so instalieren? Bekomm ich dadurch weniger Punkte?


----------



## u22 (19. Oktober 2013)

Auf ne SSD bekommste kein XP im AHCI modus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Okay , bin grad schon benchen :]


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe schonmal 31K , das bedeutet 8ter Platz  wie sieht es aus , gibt es Voltmods für die Karten oder sind die so Takt"geil" ? 

EDIT : 32015 Points und es geht noch weiter , *freu*


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Voltmod gibts für jede Karte, einfach hinsetzen und selber machen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Oktober 2013)

Okay ,  3DMark01 , soll ich den i5 auf 4 Kernen ala 3,8 oder 2 Kernen ala 4,0 laufen lassen ?

EDIT : 34301 Points haben wir , aber mir ist die Karte bei 750 Core weg , 450 Mem hab ich schon ausgelotet. Ich werde mal schauen wegen Pencilmod etc , ich will nichts was dauerhaft ist ... (: morgen gehts weiter , N8


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Oktober 2013)

Eindeutig letzteres  Der nutzt nur einen Kern.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut , dann mach ich das morgen (:
Windows XP mag wohl kein erhöhten BLCK , Windoof 7 geht mit 106 und XP will nichtmal 105 oder kleiner. gibt einen so schnellen Bluescreen wo ich evt. mit ner Kamera erkennen könnte ....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. Oktober 2013)

Habn Problem :
Die Karte lief gestern auf 730/450 stabil alles durch , jetzt will sie nichtmal mehr 720 und 445 ? Den BCLK oder wie das heißt ist auf 103 und hab nur 2 Cores an .... dann bei LobbyLow bleibt das Bild hängen und ich kann aber in den Taskmanager...... An was liegt das jetzt?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. Oktober 2013)

2ter Platz ist das PCGHX Team und ich bin 4ter 
SpotlightXFX`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 34301 marks with a GeForce 8600 GS
Ich brauch umbedingt einen VoltMod !!!


----------



## Lippokratis (20. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön.

für den Voltmod, müsstest du mal gute Fotos der Vorder- und Rückseite der Grafikkarte machen. Alternativ kannst du hier gucken http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/115295-voltmod-diskussions-und-laberthread.html ob die 8600GS in dem Thread deiner entspricht. Falls nicht, Fotos.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. Oktober 2013)

Okay, ich mache gleich Foto's 
Wie sieht es aus , kann ich die Karten auf 800mhz mit Spannungerhöhung 24/7 laufen lassen oder eher nicht? Weil ich möchte sie ungern "verheizen"  , lasse sie dann wieder im SLI laufen 
EDIT : ach gott , beim Bildschirmfoto 3x CPU-Z im CPU raster DDD ,


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2013)

Buhuu .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich habe ja erst 4 Stages beliefert


----------



## Ü50 (20. Oktober 2013)

Mario, wo spielst du denn da mit?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2013)

Hier 
Cinebench R15 Launch Challenge @ HWBOT

Und ich könnt gerade schreien vor Wut 

Auf den Asus kann ich den Turbo nicht auf zwei Kerne fixen 
Und bei dem kleinen MSI H87 kann ich den Turbo fixen aber dafür den BLCK nicht verstellen.

Jetzt brauch ich ein z87 MSI


----------



## blackbolt (21. Oktober 2013)

gogogo mario den schnappste dir auch nochhaste überhaubt nen 8core cpu????


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Oktober 2013)

Gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin aber da ich sie verschenke vielleicht doch 
Kann jemand was mit den Karten hier anfangen? Keine Ahnung was das genau für welche sind oder ob sie noch laufen.. Die Versandkosten hätte ich gerne wieder, die Karten an sich verschenke ich...ansonsten wandern die in den Müll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Schreib mal Löschzwerg an. Der sammelt alles was alt und selten ist 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2057-loeschzwerg.html


----------



## Turrican (23. Oktober 2013)

die karten gibts auch gratis am schrottplatz.ich hab die auch alle in meiner collection. 

die erste ist eine ati 3d rage II +dvd
die zweite ist eine elsa riva tnt 2 m64
die zweite ist eine matrox g200


----------



## Nachtelf (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann werden die Karten genau dort landen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2013)

So, ich meld mich auch mal wieder... mein Xeon L5639 (Westmere EP) läuft jetzt stabil auf nem P6T6@~4GHz, da wird allerdings die NB extrem heiß.
Ansonsten ist heut ein 30kg schweres Paket mit weißem Inhalt angekommen 

Als erstes ist mein X6 1090t dran, hat jemand tipps oder Erfahrungen, was bei dem unter Kälte öfter schief läuft?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2013)

Nach den Erfahrungen von meinem Benchpartner kann ich dir sagen, dass du den PCI-E Takt nicht auf 180MHz stellen solltest


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Na darauf kann man doch aufbauen, also erst mal 170MHz PCIe 

Läuft schon mal nicht schlecht, 5291MHz waren schon drin


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2013)

Jo sieht brauchbar aus, ich glaub irgendwo da lagen wir auch mit Kokü: OCSniper`s CPU Frequency score: 5217.4 mhz with a Phenom II X6 1090T BE
Kannst ruhig mal auf 1 Core runtergehen, falls dein Board das erlaubt. Ansonsten, ich bin halt echt kein AMD Experte, ich hab tatsächlich noch nie selber ne AMD CPU übertaktet. Tonnen von Intels, bis runter zum Pentium 2 Katmai, aber noch nicht einen einzigen popeligen AMD


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Macht nix, ich hab noch den alten i5 750 von Truemonkey auf nem Maximus IIIF und zehn 775er auf einem P5E64WS Evolution


----------



## blackbolt (30. Oktober 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich hab noch den alten i5 750 von Truemonkey auf nem Maximus IIIF und zehn 775er auf einem P5E64WS Evolution


 
dann wünsche ich dir viel glück


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank. Ich hätte auch noch ne kleine Frage: kann man irgendwie XP zwischen verschiedenen Systemen migrieren, ohne jedes mal neuinstallieren zu müssen? Ich hab irgendwie wenig Lust, heute noch drei mal das OS neu zu aufzuspielen^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. Oktober 2013)

BenchOS hast ? Da hat bei mir die installation insgesamt 10 minuten gebraucht. in der Zeit hab ich was gefuttert


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Oktober 2013)

erstmal viel Spaß mit dem Dice. Prozessoren hast du ja genug da 

ich weiß nur, das man wegen dem Bootloader immer erst XP installieren muss danach kannst du jedes neuere OS installieren. alternativ einfach eine festplatte mit mehreren XP Partitionen bestücken und dann kann man schnell wechseln

bei AMD musst du nur aufpassen, das der Northbridge-Frequenz und der HT-Link nicht sehr hoch gehen im Normalfall ist zw. 2400 - 2600 MHz Schluss (on air). Wobei gerade die NB-Frequenz sehr viel Leistung bringt. Also immer etwas darauf aufpassen, damit das nicht limitiert.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der NB ist mir schon ärgerlich aufgefallen - unter Luft konnte ich mal mit 3GHz auf der NB benchen, aber unter dice wird alles instabil, wenn ich die NB zu weit von der HT ansetze. Und die macht nunmal bei unter 2,6GHz schon Schluss.

Hm bei meiner alten HDD dauert neuinstallieren fast ne Stunde, aber da werd ich wohl heute nicht drum rum kommen, danke^^


----------



## Moose83 (30. Oktober 2013)

Du musst den HTT Link anpassen Bei hohem CPU Takt einen hohen NB Takt stabil zu bekommen brauchst du viel NB Spannung
Weis ja net wie schmerzfrei du bist NB Subzero hilft da auch enorm, unter Luft solltest vorsichtig mit NB Voltage sein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Oktober 2013)

Hm, jeder einzelne Kern schafft locker 5GHz und mehr wenn ich nur jeweils zwei laufen lasse, aber sowas wie UCbench oder wprime bekomm ich kaum über 4,5GHz stabil.
Ist das normal, oder geht da was in die Knie, z.B. mein 890GPA-UD3H?  
Mit IMC-Spannung von 1,45V krieg ich immerhin 2,8GHz auf dem IMC stabil, mit mehr Spannung wirds kontraproduktiv. Die NB-Spannung hilft schon ab 1,34V nichts mehr.

Mit dem X6 bin ich wohl ziemlich am Ende, aber es ist einiges bei rumgekommen


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Ab wann kann man eigentlich alte ergebnisse löschen lassen ?
Finde öfters mal ergebnisse wo die Links und Bilder down sind.


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man eigentlich alte ergebnisse löschen lassen ?
> Finde öfters mal ergebnisse wo die Links und Bilder down sind.



Solange das niemand meldet bleiben die wohl drin. Gemeldete Ergebnisse werden dann erstmal überprüft.


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Ok also einfach alles melden von dem ich denke das es nicht mehr gültig ist ?
Sofern keine Links und Bilder mehr da sind ist das ergebniss dann also ungültig oder ab wann ist es ein lösch grund ?


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

Links sind nicht zwingend notwendig wenn es nicht um Weltrekord geht - Screenshots müssen nicht sein wenn ein link da ist der alles beinhaltet und Fotos von der Hardware müssen auch nur in der Enthusiast sein soweit es nicht um besondere Veranstaltungen geht.


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Also irgendwas muss vorhanden sein entweder Screenshots oder Link, wenn beides nicht vorhanden ist wäre das ein löschgrund ?
Weil ich finde schon recht häufig alte ergebnisse ohne Links oder Screens, und die stehen mir natürlich im weg  
Möchte nur bisschen dazu beitragen den Müll zu entfernen, daher wollte ich halt wissen ob es sinn macht da etwas zumelden und wenn ja ab wann.


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

Hast du ein Beispiel?


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. November 2013)

Den "Müll" hat der Bot bei seiner letzen ach so tollen Rev./Server-Umstellung  doch selbst erzeugt, Screenshot die dabei verschwunden sind/waren, waren  doch keine Seltenheit 
Wenn es sich allerdings um neue Ergebnisse ohne alles handelt, sofort melden ohne zögern.
Selbst  für die Luft/Wakü-Liga gibt es Ausnahmen was das Bild des Benchsetups  angeht, denn damals waren Bilder keine Pflicht und jene Ergebnisse die  noch Punkte tragen sind damit weiterhin reguläre Ergebnisse.
Ein Screenshot ist aber seither fester Bestandteil eines gültigen Ergebnis, ein Link dafür alleine reicht nicht aus!


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel : CpuZ


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

musste bisschen suchen, is nicht so einfach wenn man danach suchen muss ^^

juke_jopat`s CPU Frequency score: 3507.44 mhz with a Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz)

tsif`s CPU Frequency score: 3541.8 mhz with a Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz)

Insane`s CPU Frequency score: 3507 mhz with a Core 2 E6300 (1.86Ghz)

für mich wären die alle ungültig.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. November 2013)

CPU-Z erzeugt einen Screenshot, also nicht wirklich eine Ausnahme


----------



## u22 (2. November 2013)

die ergebnisse sind über 6 jahre alt, die wird niemand löschen wenn du die meldest


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2013)

@Tw34K3r das ist schon mehr als albern
da gibt es wichtigere Dinge die man melden sollte.
Aber wie u22.


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Wow Sorry... genau deswegen hatte ich ja nachgefragt was man melden sollte und was nicht :/


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2013)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Wow Sorry... genau deswegen hatte ich ja nachgefragt was man melden sollte und was nicht :/



Melden kannst du nätürlich alles was nicht regelkonform ist. Da passen jedoch schon genug andere erfahrene User drauf auf.
Wenn das der Hintergrund für deinen Einstieg ist.


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Ich bin eingestiegen weil ich Spaß haben will, mir ging es nur darum zuwissen was ich machen kann oder soll wenn ich auf solche Leichen stoße.
Für mich sind das einfach nur einträge die einem die Punkte klauen 
Wenn 5 Leichen vor dir sind macht das irgendwie kein Spaß mehr ^^
Ich such jetzt sicherlich nicht ganz HWBOT nach Leichen ab, aber wenn ich auf meinem weg Punkte zumachen auf solche Leichen stoße, warum soll ich sie nicht gleich melden ? Wäre doch eigentlich im sinne von allen oder nicht ? 
Aber ok wenn ich jetzt deswegen doof dastehe nur weil ich eigentlich helfen wollte...


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2013)

Ne mach dir keine Gedanken  Wir sehen es bei HWBot aber nicht so eng. Grundsätzlich solltest du Ergebnisse nur melden wenn sie wirklich verdächtig sind. Also z.B. das Ergebnis auf keinen Fall zum Takt passen kann oder z.B. wesentliche Dinge auf einem Screenshot fehlen wie GPU-Z bei einem 3D Ergebnis.

Es kommt leider häufig vor, dass User Ergebnisse melden die vor ihnen liegen nur um so Punkte gut zu machen. Das ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2013)

Nö, du stehst nicht doof da. Siehe oben.


----------



## Matti OC (2. November 2013)

HI, nichts für ungut, lieber so was nicht melden. 
lg Matti


----------



## Tw34k3r (2. November 2013)

Ok alles klaro also nur Cheater usw. melden, aber keine Leichen nur damit man im Rank steigt. 
Wobei ich es nicht als im Rank steigen gesehen habe, sondern eher das man ja allen damit hilft, auch dene die nach mir kommen.
Aber jetzt weiss ich ja bescheid was man melden sollte und was nicht 
Daher Danke fürs erklären 

Andere frage...
Wieso speichert er mir nicht das ich DDR2 habe ?
Alles speichert er, nur das DDR2 is jedesmal DDR3.
Bug ?


----------



## u22 (2. November 2013)

Ja ist ein Bug momentan, ist bei mir auch so.

Ebenso mit dem GSkILL achievement


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> Ja ist ein Bug momentan, ist bei mir auch so.
> 
> Ebenso mit dem GSkILL achievement




Das hier in rot, ist aber schon länger so.


----------



## u22 (2. November 2013)

Das mit dem DDR3 hab ich aber noch länger als das mit dem Gskill....


----------



## crazzzy85 (3. November 2013)

Hab gestern mal meinen neuen 3770k kurz angetestet  

[hwbot=2446751]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2446752]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2446754]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2446750]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2013)

Wir von HWBot planen ein großes OC Event in Deutschland nächstes Jahr. Alle die Interesse haben bitte abstimmen 

Interest Check for European OC Gathering (with extreme/enthusiast competition) - hwbot.org


----------



## Nachtelf (3. November 2013)

"coole" Idee


----------



## Ü50 (3. November 2013)

Find ich super


----------



## Tw34k3r (3. November 2013)

"Location: south of Germany"

Hmm.. North of Germany wäre mir lieber, dann wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2013)

Da ich das Event organisiere und eben aus dem Süden komme...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. November 2013)

Wo genau , nähe von Stuttgart/Pforheim oder weiters weg? Würde gern auch mal kommen , nur zu jung & zu weit wegen dem Fahren etc.^^


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2013)

Kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. November 2013)

Okay


----------



## Nachtelf (3. November 2013)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> "Location: south of Germany"
> 
> Hmm.. North of Germany wäre mir lieber, dann wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei



Sind doch nur bummelig 700 KM


----------



## Ü50 (3. November 2013)

Roman, du kannst doch anbauen


----------



## Nachtelf (3. November 2013)

Ach was - im Hintergrund ist ein großes Feld zu sehen, Zelt drauf, Strom hinlegen und fertig


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. November 2013)

Dann können wir es gleich in meinem Keller machen , nur ob der Platz reicht  ?


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2013)

Geile Sache mit dem Event Roman Serg und Ich sind auf jeden Fall mi dabei


----------



## Ü50 (5. November 2013)

Holger, tu mir das nicht an


----------



## Moose83 (5. November 2013)

Wieso Georg


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2013)

War es nicht Mario, dem du eine Frikadelle oder einen Knopf an die Backe gelabert hast?


----------



## Nachtelf (6. November 2013)

Ich brauch Dice 

[hwbot=2448256]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2013)

In Kiel solltest du doch bestimmt Dice auftreiben können.


----------



## Moose83 (6. November 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> War es nicht Mario, dem du eine Frikadelle oder einen Knopf an die Backe gelabert hast?


 
lol, stimmt



Nachtelf schrieb:


> Ich brauch Dice
> 
> [hwbot=2448256]submission[/hwbot]


 
Lies dir mal den Tweaking Threat im Bot durch, Score ist 400% tweakbar


----------



## True Monkey (6. November 2013)

War aber kein Prob 

Nach ner weile stirbt das betroffenen Ohr ab und dann ist es nur noch halb so schlimm


----------



## Nachtelf (6. November 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> In Kiel solltest du doch bestimmt Dice auftreiben können.


 
Nicht um diese Uhrzeit, Georg...


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Nicht um diese Uhrzeit, Georg...


 Das stimmt natürlich. Aber Morgen wieder.


----------



## Nachtelf (6. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich eher Freitag - muss mich morgen dann mal mit den Tweaks befassen...hab noch so viel zu lernen  
Das mit dem Mouse bewegen im PC05 wußte ich ja aber das es noch so viel mehr gibt


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2013)

Ich brauche mir das erst garnicht durzulesen, da ich kein englisch kann.


----------



## Moose83 (6. November 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eher Freitag - muss mich morgen dann mal mit den Tweaks befassen...hab noch so viel zu lernen
> Das mit dem Mouse bewegen im PC05 wußte ich ja aber das es noch so viel mehr gibt


 
Noch einer, der drauf reinfällt Nix bewegen, ist ne Lüge


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. November 2013)

Cristian Ney hatte da wohl auch schon einigen Stress, klick   PCMark05 hab ich bereits aufgegeben, unter den meisten Systemen krieg ich den nicht mal zum laufen.


----------



## Moose83 (8. November 2013)

Der läuft immer, egal welche CPU, Chipsatz, XP, Vista und Windows 7 Irgendwas macht ihr falsch


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2013)

Wenn PCMark05 nicht läuft macht ihr alles richtig


----------



## Moose83 (8. November 2013)

Ich weis, das du ihn hasst Deswegen benche ich auch heute PCM05


----------



## u22 (8. November 2013)

Kannst ja mal einen Thread in deutsch erstellen wo das wichtigste zu dem Bench drin ist, da würden vielleicht noch paar mehr das benchen.


----------



## Ü50 (8. November 2013)

Die Tweaks die etwas bringen, verrät sowiso keiner.


----------



## der8auer (8. November 2013)

Hab mal noch ein bisschen mit meinem 4930K gespielt 

[hwbot=2449178]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (9. November 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal einen Thread in deutsch erstellen wo das wichtigste zu dem Bench drin ist, da würden vielleicht noch paar mehr das benchen.


 
Wie Georg bereits sagt, ich gebe nur Hilfe, aber sicher nicht meine Tweaks Da musst dich schon selber mit befassen, saß auch locker 2 Monate dran


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2013)

Bald muss sich keiner mehr mit PCMark05 und Tweaks abmühen


----------



## Moose83 (9. November 2013)

Dann setze ich das Setup eben in 3D um Roman


----------



## blackbolt (9. November 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bald muss sich keiner mehr mit PCMark05 und Tweaks abmühen


 
??????

wird er endlich rausgeholt ausm bot ?????

der hat ja schon lange nix mehr mit benchen zu tun


----------



## Moose83 (9. November 2013)

LOL Ist immer noch benchen, aber einfach Run ist nicht Mir egal, kann ich in Karten invsetieren


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. November 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bald muss sich keiner mehr mit PCMark05 und Tweaks abmühen


 Wäre eigtl. schade wenn er rausfliegt. Ich hoffe dann nur das die erbrachten Punkte nicht mit ihm gehen werden


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2013)

Schaut mal bitte rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/280066-asus-commando-adp3198-volt-ovp-vdroop-mod.html
Welche Mods brauch man bzw. welche sind nice to have? 
Danke


----------



## Tw34k3r (11. November 2013)

Wie isn das wenn ich ne SSD oder Speicher mit aufnehmen lassen will ?
Im Forum beim Helpcenter hab ich grade keine ahnung was ich bei (Department) nehmen soll für SSD und Speicher.

Oder anders... Roman, du bist doch dort Mod oder so ? Darf ich dir das vielleicht weiterleiten und du trägst es dann ein ?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. November 2013)

ich glaube das ist nicht so wichtig. turrican liest sich ja dann den text dazu auch noch durch und dann wird es wohl klar sein, was du möchtest. alternativ einfach turrican direkt anschreiben


----------



## Don_Dan (11. November 2013)

Nimm einfach "Feature requests".


----------



## Tw34k3r (11. November 2013)

Super danke dann weiss ich jetzt bescheid und werd das morgen mal melden.


----------



## Jogibär (14. November 2013)

PCMark 05

Blechdesigner:





> Wäre eigtl. schade wenn er rausfliegt. Ich hoffe dann nur das die erbrachten Punkte nicht mit ihm gehen werden



Es bleiben Dir dann wenigstens als kleiner Trost noch die Cups and Medals (war jedenfalls früher beim Rauswurf von SisoftSandra auch so)


----------



## Lippokratis (14. November 2013)

die 50000-Punkte-Marke für das Team ist gefallen. Immer weiter so  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (14. November 2013)

Hab schon gesehen


----------



## Ü50 (14. November 2013)

Hochachtung
Norman, leider muss ich dir jedoch einige Goldenene abnehmen.
Es wird an deinem Endresultat jedoch nichts änder.

Ich wollte bis zum Jahresende meine 2500 voll bekommen, dies werde ich jedoch nicht erreichen.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. November 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2013)

Schön gemacht Team 

Nebenbei, kann mir vielleicht jemand bei meiner GTX260 Lightning weiterhelfen? Die Karte läuft 650GPU Stock, macht 700 GPU ohne Spannungserhöhung, und läuft mit +100mV nicht mal 750MHz  Ich wundere mich doch etwas ob der Skalierung. Funkt mir da vielleicht irgendwo die OCP dazwischen schon?
Und kennt jemand nen Tool zum Verstellen der VRAM Spannung der Karte? Per OC Panel gehts, aber das lässt vGPU wieder nur bis +50mV zu.

Temperaturen sind selbst bei 30% gefixtem Lüfterspeed noch unter 70°C (normalerweise sind 35% im Idle vorgesehen).


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. November 2013)

Ich kenn mich ja nicht wirklich mit OCP aus, aber OCP ist doch dafür da das die Spannung nicht über ein gewisses maß rausgeht ?
Sprich wenn du z.b 1.3v einstellst und nur 1.2v ankommen, ist es dann nicht die OCP ?


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2013)

Wenn die Spannung per Software verstellt wird gibts bei der Karte kein OCP. OCP Mod muss nur gemacht werden wenn vGPU per Hardmod eingstellt wird.

RAM Mod musst du per Trimmer machen. Da führt kein Weg vorbei. Ist aber der gleiche Controller wie bei der GTX 275 Lightning.


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. November 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wenn die Spannung per Software verstellt wird gibts bei der Karte kein OCP. OCP Mod muss nur gemacht werden wenn vGPU per Hardmod eingstellt wird.


 
Ah Super danke für die Info, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2013)

Danke Roman, ändert leider alles nichts. Die Karte skaliert einfach super schlecht auf Spannung  Mit +50mV laufen 730MHz, und mit +100mV packt sie dann nicht mal die 745MHz.
Und gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die Lightning-Versionen mit dem doppelten vRam sowieso eher schlechtes RAM-OC mitmachen? Viel Headroom hat meine da nicht.


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2013)

Jup  So ist es.

Nette Sache nebenbei:
Ich habe gerade mit Stefan (crazzzy85) den AMD Weltrekord im SuperPi32m gebrochen. Zum Einsatz kam ein auf 8026 MHz getakteter FX-8350 

[hwbot=2452475]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2013)

Da bricht er mal eben den AMD WR und sagt "so nebenbei" 
Hammer Ding, habt ihr da vorselektiert? Wie viel Spannung hatte der Ram? Würde es vielleicht was bringen, die schönen MNH-E Hypers mal kaltzumachen?


----------



## Tw34k3r (16. November 2013)

Haha tja bei Roman wird sowas halt mal nebenbei gemacht, vorallem wenn man nen LN2 Monkey hat 

Aber bisschen wenig Punkte gab es dafür find ich, ist ja immerhin ein WR ^^
Nagut is halt ein AMD die haben die Punkte eh nicht verdient 

Ach Masterchief79 von dir hab ich heute per zufall auf YT dein Dice Video gesehen ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. November 2013)

Poste mal das Video Link plz !


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2013)

Hier ein ausführlicher Bericht zur 8 GHz AMD Geschichte 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/304590-8-ghz-amd-superpi-32m-weltrekord.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2013)

Spannend  Sagste mir trotzdem, wie viel Volt ihr auf dem Ram hattet? 

Ach übrigens, ich hab rausgefunden, wieso meine 260 Lightning nicht skalierte. Wusste doch, dass da irgendwas faul war. Die Grundplatte war leicht verbogen, sodass die Ram-Mosfets nicht gekühlt wurden, und außerdem war ein Gewinde hinten bei den Spawas durch. Ich habs jetzt einfach geradegebogen und mit Paketband festgeklebt   
Ging gerade mit +50mV (1,175V) und 780MHz GPU durch den 03er^^


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2013)

Roman, soll ich für die 32m stage noch was mit 775 machen?


----------



## u22 (17. November 2013)

wenn du das Axl`s SuperPi - 32M score: 13min 19sec 875ms with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) verbessern kannst immer zu


----------



## Nachtelf (17. November 2013)

Das sollte er wohl leicht schaffen


----------



## u22 (17. November 2013)

stimmt, ne 10m5*s sollte drin sein


----------



## Nachtelf (17. November 2013)

Mit 4Ghz wohl eher 12min. plus - alles darunter würde mich mit Sockel 775 doch sehr wundern


----------



## Don_Dan (17. November 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Roman, soll ich für die 32m stage noch was mit 775 machen?


 


u22 schrieb:


> wenn du das Axl`s SuperPi - 32M score: 13min 19sec 875ms with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) verbessern kannst immer zu


 


Nachtelf schrieb:


> Das sollte er wohl leicht schaffen



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



			
				 Don_Dan @ AF schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du denn wir brauchen S775 überhaupt noch? Dadurch dass das  Taktlimit auf 4GHz gesenkt wurde ist der Sockel meiner Meinung nach  nicht mehr von Nöten, da die i7-Laptops dann auf jeden Fall schneller  sind.
> 
> Momentan sieht es so aus:
> 13m19s875ms Q6600 -> 775
> ...



Mit BGA1224 werde ich ein 10m04s Ergebnis abliefern. Ich hatte ja auch schon eins drin, aber weil die Checksum nicht sichtbar war habe ich es wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2013)

Ok, dann E8400, aber nur LuKü FSB 620 bootet der Air und ist 32m stabil


----------



## Don_Dan (17. November 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Mit 4Ghz wohl eher 12min. plus - alles darunter würde mich mit Sockel 775 doch sehr wundern



Ne, 12m ist viel zu langsam, 10m5xs ist realistisch für E8x00 + DDR3.



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ok, dann E8400, aber nur LuKü FSB 620 bootet der Air und ist 32m stabil



Kannst du machen, aber was wir meiner Meinung nach eher bräuchten wäre ein 1156 ( Lynnfield ) Score.


----------



## Nachtelf (17. November 2013)

Ja, da hab ich mich vertan


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2013)

Ist dieses Jahr bissl doof, ist echt absolut nix dabei beim Country Cup für mich Werde also nur den E8400 benchen können


----------



## Ü50 (17. November 2013)

Ich habe noch einen 1156 ( Lynnfield ) hier, I3 540 der geht leider nur unter SS 5,4 Ghz.


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2013)

Egal Georg, ist eh nur 4GHz erlaubt


----------



## u22 (17. November 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen 1156 ( Lynnfield ) hier, I3 540 der geht leider nur unter SS 5,4 Ghz.


 
Dann mal los, 4GHz einstellen und Benchen 

Mein GTX 470 run wird wohl erst nächstes Wochenende, eher leider keine Zeit


----------



## Moose83 (17. November 2013)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Ne, 12m ist viel zu langsam, 10m5xs ist realistisch für E8x00 + DDR3.
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst du machen, aber was wir meiner Meinung nach eher bräuchten wäre ein 1156 ( Lynnfield ) Score.


 
Kurzer Test unter Win 7 ohne irgendwas und sub 11 Minuten


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2013)

Hey, hatte schonmal einer von euch ne 4850x2 am Laufen? Ich krieg auf meinem Z77X UD3H leider kein Bild raus, was relativ merkwürdig ist. Die Karte sollte funktionieren, und ich höre sogar den Windows Sound beim Hochfahren, nur ist auf Teufel komm raus kein Bild von der Karte zu bekommen.


----------



## Nachtelf (19. November 2013)

Da sollte Mario der richtige Ansprechpartner sein


----------



## DrDave (19. November 2013)

Kurze Frage von mir:
Mit einer R290 welche man unlocken kann, bekommt man ja praktisch 2 in 1 Karte.
Spricht da was dagegen bzw. wie war das mit 6950/70 damals?


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2013)

Ist bei dem Board öfter so.
Manchmal laufen Keine ATI Karten im ersten Slot
War bei meinem auch.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. November 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey, hatte schonmal einer von euch ne 4850x2 am Laufen? Ich krieg auf meinem Z77X UD3H leider kein Bild raus, was relativ merkwürdig ist. Die Karte sollte funktionieren, und ich höre sogar den Windows Sound beim Hochfahren, nur ist auf Teufel komm raus kein Bild von der Karte zu bekommen.


 
t_garden oder so verkauft eine und der hat gesagt das bei seinem Z77Board auch kein Bild raus kommt? 
BIOS Update , karte BIOS Update oder so`?


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2013)

Wenn kein Bild kommt bei X2 Karten ist meist der PLX tod^^ Habe eine 4870X2, genau das gleiche, die andere läuft
Kühler runter und in Ofen, wenn das nicht hilft, dann 2 min mit Heisluftfön erhitzen, bei einer gings


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2013)

Interessanterweise leuchten die Diagnose-LEDs auch überhaupt nicht. Also entweder sollten sie grün oder rot sein, aber überhaupt nicht ist kein gutes Zeichen 
Slots habe ich schon durchprobiert, BIOS Update werde ich gleich auch mal machen. Kann echt sein dass die einfach mit dem Board nicht kompatibel ist, aber das wäre auch das erste Mal dass mir sowas passiert. Bisher lief immer alles. Und ich hatte auf dem Ding schon einiges von 6800 Ultra bis 7970 CFX


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2013)

jop, selbe wie bei meiner X2, ist der PLX


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2013)

Niklas, meine 7970 Matrix laufen auf dem Board auch nicht.


----------



## Tw34k3r (19. November 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kurze Frage von mir:
> Mit einer R290 welche man unlocken kann, bekommt man ja praktisch 2 in 1 Karte.
> Spricht da was dagegen bzw. wie war das mit 6950/70 damals?


 
Das ist mal ne interessante frage, würde mich auch interessieren wie das mit solchen karten läuft.


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2013)

Das diskutieren wir gerade intern. So bald es eine Entscheidung dazu gibt werde ich euch informieren.


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Niklas, meine 7970 Matrix laufen auf dem Board auch nicht.


 
Kauft euch mal ordentliche Boards


----------



## blackbolt (19. November 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Niklas, meine 7970 Matrix laufen auf dem Board auch nicht.


 meine 7970 Matrix läuft aber auf dem board neustes bios und kommt natürlich auf die cpu an dann musst du im bios pci-e 3.0 oder 2.0 einstellen


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2013)

Georg wird alt


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Georg wird alt



Kauft euch mal ordentliche Board.

@Holger, ich habe ordentliche Boards. Jedoch gerade bei dem GA z77 gab es öfters Prob. mit ATIS.
Jetzt habe ich eins, worauf sie laufen.

_Ich bin nun mal A.._

@Stefan, neues Bios? von dem Zeugs habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## 8ykrid (23. November 2013)

Hallo,

bei mir wird *hier *kein Ranking für die GTX 480 angezeigt??? Wieso?

Kann da mal ein Mod bitte drüberschauen? DAnkeschön


----------



## u22 (23. November 2013)

geht doch, dauert manchmal etwas bis das berechnet wird


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2013)

Für die es noch nicht auf der HWBot-Seite gesehen haben.

HWbot fragt euch User für welche Benchmarks ihr gerne Punkte haben möchtet. Ihr könnt zwischen 9 Benchmarks wählen und auch mehrere auswählen.

Poll: What benchmarks would you like to see get points?


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2013)

Weiß einer, ob die GTX260 Lightnings mit 260er Referenzdesigns im SLI laufen? Müsste doch eigentlich gehen (beide 55nm/216 Cores), die Taktraten sind sogar gleich (das andere ist eine Point of View Exo Edition), nur hat die halt halben Speicher. Mit dem 331er Treiber kriege ich jedenfalls nirgendwo SLI angezeigt, auch GPU-Z steht nur auf Disabled (SLI verfügbar steht auch nicht dahinter). Erkannt wird die zweite Karte aber und ich weiß auch das beide eiwnandfrei laufen. Jemand Ideen?


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2013)

Welches Board? SLI Hack probiert?


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2013)

Du mußt mit cool bits den speicher angleichen sonst wird das nichts 

CoolBits Download - ComputerBase



> *Kann ich Grafikkarten mit unterschiedlicher Speichergröße kombinieren?*
> Achten Sie möglichst darauf, dass die zweite Grafikkarte die gleiche Speichergröße besitzt, um die maximale Wert- und Leistungssteigerung Ihres Systems zu erzielen. Mithilfe von Coolbits können auch Grafikkarten mit unterschiedlicher Speichergröße kombiniert werden, doch wird dies von NVIDIA nicht empfohlen. Mit Coolbits (Wert 18) können Sie den niedrigeren der beiden verfügbaren Speicherwerte auf beiden Grafikkarten "erzwingen" und die Karten im SLI-Modus betreiben. In einem solchen Fall verringert sich die effektive Speichergröße beider Grafikkarten auf den Wert des kleineren Speichers.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. November 2013)

Board ist ein Asus R2E. SLI Hack dachte ich nicht dass ich das brauche. Das mit den Speichergrößen probiere ich gleich mal, danke Mario


----------



## ocjulchen (29. November 2013)

So hallo zusammen bin auch mal wieder hier aktiv nach langer zeit... hab neue CPU / Mainboard gespann und dachte ich mach mal wieder bischen mit 
Hab mit dem neuen Gespann auch schon ein wenig gebencht, allterdings macht langsam meine alte Corshair H50 bischen schlapp ( 83 °C wprime 1024) ist mir auch ein wenig zu heikel ...
grüße Julian 

HWBot Profil


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2013)

Als nächsten Schritt kannst du mal, wenn du wieder am rumexperimentieren bist, ein paar Kerne deines FX8350 abschalten. Damit erreichst du einen höheren maximalen Takt und hast in Singlecore-Benchmarks wie SuperPi oder PiFast keinen Nachteil.


Ach ja, der SLI Quark da hat auch nicht funktioniert. Die Option war da, ich konnte es aktivieren, hatte dann aber bloß nen schwarzen flackernden Bildschirm jedes Mal wenn eine der Karten ihren Power State gewechselt hat (also ungefähr ständig). Und so wichtig, dass ich mir das schöne Lightning BIOS editiere, ist es mir dann doch nicht - da bleibt das schöne Stück lieber original


----------



## ocjulchen (29. November 2013)

naja erst mal hohl ich mir ne neue H80i .. die 50 geht an ihre grenzen mit dem ding langsam(auser ich schraub stärke lüfter auf den Radiator ..) .. und 83 °C sind mir echt zu heikel  bin ich eigentlich der einziegste mit einem 8320 im Team ? hab iwie zwei Team Rekorde mit dem ding gemacht O.o


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2013)

Der wird natürlich auch nicht mehr so warm, wenn du nur 2 Kerne aktiv hast, da kratzt du mit 1,5V vllt an den 55°.

Ich für meinen Teil habe nochmal das AGP Benchen aufgenommen und werd mir jetzt ein System mit in meine Wohnung nehmen. Gerade schonmal Windows aufgesetzt und so weiter. Wie üblich akuter Netzteilnotstand --> Das System mit einer FX5950 Ultra, 2 HDDs, 2GB Ram und einem QX6700 hängt gerade an einem 250W Pentium4 Netzteil was maximal 180W über die 12V Schiene liefert  Bis jetzt läufts


----------



## Ü50 (29. November 2013)

AGP ist super
Hätte ich einen Q, dann würde ich auch nochmal AGP benchen. Karten und NT,s habe ich genug hier rumliegen.
Müsste nur auf mein ASR 4Core s2 einen V Mod draufmachen.


----------



## u22 (29. November 2013)

Ich hab hier ne GTX260 216SP, wieviel vGPU  kann ich der per mod zumuten?

gekühlt wird per GPU Only Kühler, Wassertemp 6-8°C GPU Temp laut GPU-Z bei 1,38V  max 23°C


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2013)

Also die GTX275 und 285 im Referenzdesign machen ganz schnell die Mücke ab 1,3V. Auf der 260 hatte ich per VID Mod schon 1,42V, mit Referenzkühler. Ist Nvidia-PCB oder?


----------



## u22 (29. November 2013)

ist ne Palit GTX260 Sonic 216SP 898M

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_260_Sonic_216_SP/images/front_full.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_260_Sonic_216_SP/images/back_full.jpg


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das diskutieren wir gerade intern. So bald es eine Entscheidung dazu gibt werde ich euch informieren.


 
Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. des Flashs mit R9 Karten?


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2013)

Freigeschaltene 290 Karten dürfen weiterhin in die 290er Kategorie eingetragen werden.


Stefan und ich haben uns gestern noch mal am FX-8350 versucht. Wir konnten CPU-Z auf 8338 MHz verbessern und im SuperPi1M und PiFast den AMD Weltrekord brechen:

[hwbot=2459932]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2459718]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2459716]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber net fair mit dem freischalten Roman, man sollte unter 290X submitten


----------



## DrDave (3. Dezember 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ist aber net fair mit dem freischalten Roman, man sollte unter 290X submitten


 
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, dann könnte ja jeder 290X Besitzer auch in die 290er submitten


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung, aber die HWBot Regeln sind in dieser Hinsicht klar definiert: HWBOT General Rules and Guidelines

3.2 D

Würden wir das jetzt ändern müssten wir alle alten Kategorien durchschauen und es nachträglich ändern. Der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.............jaaa ....endlich meinen 100sten Goldenen geholt


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
Gibt es irgendeinen Trick um die 7990 besser übertakten zu können? Selbst mit custom bios kommt nicht viel im Gegensatz zu meiner 7970.

Grüße


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2013)

Kalt machen


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wasserkühlung ist momentan noch nicht drin^^ man könnte höchstens die Außentemperaturen nutzen


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

^^^Hi Stoffel 

Hast du meine Nachricht unter deinem Ergebnis im Bot gesehen ? 

Wenn du keinen haken unten bei " I have read and agreed to ...."beim abladen reinmachst erhälst du keine Punkte für deinen Benchmark


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Bin mir recht sicher,  dass ich es abgehakt hatte hmm

Edit: gerade nochmal hochgeladen ohne Häkchen bei dem ersten aber mit Häkchen bei dem zweiten. ..immer noch keine Punkte. Ich bin wohl einfach zu blöd xD


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

^^...ich depp 

das ist ja gar nicht der Fire Strike extrem...Stoffel01`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 17165 marks with a Radeon HD 7970
Dann ist klar das es dafür keine Punkte gibt da der gar nicht in bepunktet wird.


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte mich auch schon als Deppen bezeichnen^^ 
...jaaa Schande über mich. Ich arbeite noch mit der Demo. Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald. Hab als Schüler meine letzten Kröten für das System rausgeschmissen und hab nicht mal das Geld für 3dmark xD ...aber Weihnachten naht


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

^^für einen Schüler aber recht happige Hardware 

 Aber versuch dich dochmal an den anderen 3d marks die du auch mit der kostelosen Version benchen kannst. (01, 03, 05, 06, Aquamark, Hwbot Heaven, 11 und Vantage)
 Gerade Fire Strike extrem ist die Ausnahme


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man sich sonst schon nichts leistet *grins* 

Ja ich setz mich am Wochenende mal ran. Bzw. raus vielleicht geht dann noch ein wenig mehr^^ Bei den alten sollte ich dann wieder hyper threadning ausschalten?

Edit: Oh Gott..dämliche Rechtschreibehilfe -> hyperaktiv threadning


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

Beim Vantage, 11 und 06 anlassen


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Okay alles klar. Morgen zum Glück nur bis um 11 Schule  Wetter ist eh nicht besonders,  also steht der Plan für das Wochenende


----------



## Stoffel01 (6. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie...hab kurz angefangen. Alles in den Wintergarten geräumt bei flockigen 0°C etwas übertaktet aber nach kurzer Zeit aufgehört. Mir hat einfach die Motivation gefehlt sich da alleine stundenlang hinzustellen^^. Ich glaube es gibt hier auch keinen in der Nähe der Interesse am OC hat


----------



## u22 (6. Dezember 2013)

wo ist in der nähe? vielleicht gibts ja welche


----------



## Stoffel01 (6. Dezember 2013)

36433 ^^


----------



## MessmakerOC (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde gerne 6 Punkte vllt. auch 14 (rein theoretisch) für unser Team holen. Die 6 Punkte beziehen sich auf Catzilla Ergebnisse, die ich leider nicht hochladen kann, weil dann da steht parsing fail oder so ähnlich.
Was kann ich tun?
Wird Catzilla überhaupt bepunktet?
Und beim neuen 3D Mark nur der Fire Strike Extreme?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal eine Übersicht wo erkenntlich ist was bepunktet wird ...

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## MessmakerOC (6. Dezember 2013)

Okay ja da hätte ich nachgucken können...  
Wird Catzilla irgendwann mal bepunktet?


----------



## minicoopers (6. Dezember 2013)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Okay ja da hätte ich nachgucken können...
> Wird Catzilla irgendwann mal bepunktet?



Kann  sein, dass es irgendwann mal Punkte für Catzilla kommen. Derzeit gibt es eine Abstimmung im Bot welche Benchmarks in Zukunft bepunktet werden sollen


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2013)

MessmakerOC schrieb:


> Okay ja da hätte ich nachgucken können...
> Wird Catzilla irgendwann mal bepunktet?


 
Ich gehe davon aus, ja.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (7. Dezember 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, ja.



Das wäre traumhaft!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi@all !

Kurz und knapp Intel gibt für den 4930k > 1,4 V maximal als Vcore vor, 
weiß jemand ob das unter Luft ist unter Wasser bei wieviel Grad und auf wieviel Jahre es sich bezieht ?
Das liegt für mich bei dieser Angabe von Intel alles im Dunkel, und wird denke ich mir niemand beantworten können.

Ich bin gerade am übertakten und bin bei 1,42 V unter Wasser bei maximalen Kerntemp von 75°C. (Prime 95 Blend)
Ich bin der Meinung das 1,42 V klar die Elektromigration schneller voranschreiten lässt, aber dennoch weiß ich das der Prozessor im Alltag niemals mehr die 1,42 V erreichen wird, Prime ist denke ich das "Worst Case". 
Darüber hinaus wird denke ich die CPU sowiso durch den ganzen Speedstep und Turbo etc niemals zu 100% auf 1,42 V laufen,
wenn überhaupt 0,1 % der gesamten Lebensdauer der CPU.
Ich denke nach 5 Jahren ist der Rechner sowiso nur noch Schrottwert und habe dann wieder einen neuen, vielleicht schon früher. 
Bis dahin sollte die CPU durchhalten darüberhinaus darf sie gerne abrauchen.
Ich denke das übersteht die CPU locker mit meinen Einstellungen oder seht ihr das anders ?

Manche möchte gern Übertakter hier im Forum bekommen jetzt sicher die Krise, aber an die ist die ist folgende Frage auch nicht gerichtet.
Ich will von den harten Jungs wissen was sie davon halten.
Ist für euch, 1,42V als 24/7 Einstellung so vertretbar oder würdet ihr mir eine andere Spannung empfehlen ?
Was würdet ihr ändern und warum ?

Über möglichst viele Meinungen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. Dezember 2013)

Das erinnert mich an AMD CPU Zeiten  da waren noch ganz andere Spannungen üblich  naja ich denke das wird er schon überleben. Die Übertaktbarkeit wird abnehmen aber abrauchen wird er dir nicht


----------



## crazzzy85 (8. Dezember 2013)

Gestern mal wieder mit Roman für den Country Cup gebencht 

[hwbot=2462342]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2013)

haha ....schade das ich dafür keine Punkte bekomme ..



> Diese Seite hatte *30.000* Besucher.


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. Dezember 2013)

So bin gerade auch mal am Punkte sammeln. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Edit: Hilfe!!!! Was soll das denn? (Vantage): Validation error: A valid futuremark compare url is required if want to reach the PCMark Vantage Hall Of fame. As only 1 benchmark scores are better than you, you need to provide additional verification.


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei Ergebnissen die in den Top 20 landen brauchst du einen Validation Link. Bezieht sich aber auf Top 20 aller Ergebnisse.


----------



## Stoffel01 (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie soll ich mit dem System dorthin kommen. Glaube da stimmt was nicht.

Edit: das war dann wohl mein Fehler. Wollte mich beim falschen Vantage eintragen


----------



## Moose83 (9. Dezember 2013)

Kann ja passieren 

P.S., beim PCM05 und PCM Vantage solltest dir die Regeln anschauen, dort ist eine online Vali Pflicht in jedem top 20 global


----------



## Stoffel01 (9. Dezember 2013)

Okay, bin ja noch Anfänger  aber ich lerne gern solange es mich interessiert^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Dezember 2013)

der8auer war vergangene Woche samt Extreme-OC-Vollausstattung bei uns in der Redaktion zu Besuch.  Übertaktet wurde ein nicht vorgetesteter Core i7-3770K, dem einige ordentliche Ergebnisse entlockt werden konnten. Dazu wird es ein umfangreiches Special in der PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2014 inklusive 30 Minuten Video auf der Heft-DVD geben.

Nachdem wir zuerst mit Stabilitätsproblemen zu kämpfen hatten, konnten wir nach einem Mainboard-Wechsel ohne weitere Schwierigkeiten fortfahren. Folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen:

[HWBOT=2464312]submission[/HWBOT]
[HWBOT=2464318]submission[/HWBOT]
[HWBOT=2464314]submission[/HWBOT]
[HWBOT=2464326]submission[/HWBOT]
[HWBOT=2464328]submission[/HWBOT]
[HWBOT=2464306]submission[/HWBOT]


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

> You gained a new achievement: contribute 3000 points to your team


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

schön


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

jaaaa ...2 Nächte später 

 [hwbot=2465619]submission[/hwbot]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (14. Dezember 2013)

WR  

dann hoffe ich für dich das man für den bench bald points erhält 

gogogo


----------



## u22 (14. Dezember 2013)

Und warum ist der HWBOT Prime RUN nicht im CUP? Bei der Super CPU? Hätte uns dort super geholfen mit über 200 Punkten mehr! Und du hättest noch 3 Punkte extra die dir keiner mehr nimmt!


Aber sonst schöne Ergebnisse!


----------



## blackbolt (14. Dezember 2013)

hier nicht vergessen mario

*     HWBOT Country Cup 2013 ranking      *

*     HWBOT Prime (i3 or Pentium) *



gogogog


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Aber wirklich  Also Mario. Noch mal benchen mit dem Country Cup Hintergrund!


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

^^kein prob 
Kann ich ja noch mal wiederholen 

habe ja noch 10 Kilo Dice 

Ich habe übrigens noch ein paar globale damit geholt 
insgesamt ...

2x Gold
2x Bronze 
3x trost

insgesamt sieben Globale .....und ich bin noch nicht fertig 

Wie Refresch ich den hier meine Sig ........so gut wie heute sah sie noch nie aus


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Signatur aktualisiert sich automatisch, aber dauert etwas. Super! 4000p wären da schon sehr ordentlich für die Stage. Bekommst ja auch 3 Competition Points dafür


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

Nur zur Sicherheit 

Was soll ich wofür benchen und welchen Hintergrund muß ich nehmen ?

Den i3 in Hw Bot Prime ?...sonst noch irgendwas ?


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Dezember 2013)

Jo den i3 4340 in HWbot prime und den Hintergrund bekommst hier: http://news.hwbot.org/Competitions/CountryCup2013/countryCup-1920-1080.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

ok ...mach ich nachher


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut. 4035 wäre natürlich klasse. Vielleicht kannst es ja noch weiter verbessern


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

4073 hatte ich schon ...nur noch nicht abgeladen 
 Aber ich versuch es nachher mal mit den 2800er rams


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Die 2800er sind rotz. Was hast du sonst noch?


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

CountryCup: Ich muss auch noch unbedingt gucken, ob ich die 9500 GT PCI in Gang bekomme, dann könnte ich das Ergebnis vom 8auer noch verbessern mit seiner 8000er.


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt eine 9500 GT PCI? Welche Karte ist das genau?


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

9500 GT DDR2 PCI von Sparkle, damals ca. 100 €.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Da wird hier aber ganz tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Für den CountryCup tut man doch alles.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand versucht, eine 7900GX2 oder 7950GX2 auf dem ASRock 4Core-DualSATA2 zum laufen zu kriegen? Er sagt mir immer bloß, SLI wurde deaktiviert, weil die entsprechende Karte entfernt wurde (wurde sie natürlich nicht, ich steck doch keine halbe 7900GX2 da rein). Hab bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden. Immer ein blödes Gefühl, man denkt immer die hats zerschossen...
Denke mal das liegt am Chipset (Via PT880 Pro). SLI Hack bringt aber auch nix. Ist jetzt auch nicht so super wichtig, würde mich bloß mal interessieren.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die 2800er sind rotz. Was hast du sonst noch?


 
 Dominator 1866er cl 7

 Dominator  2133er cl 9

 Dominator Platinum  2800er cl 12

 wird Zeit mal was anders zu versuchen


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2013)

Die 2133er sind wahrscheinlich schneller als die 2800er


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

^^Die habe ich ja auch genommen 

Kann mir jemand erklären wie der Fry Bench funzt ?....hat sich erledigt 

Aber weiß einer warum bei mir immer die 3DPM nach dem 5ten lauf einfach ausgehen ? (fenster schließt einfach)
Auch CPU @ Stock


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie hast Du denn den Fry Bench zum laufen bekommen? Bei mir ist der immer wieder kurz nach dem Start abgestürzt...

Wegen dem 3DPM. Der bricht bei dir sogar noch vor der letzten Stageab. Es sind immer 6 Stages.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2013)

^^der fry bench macht bei mir keine Probs ....einfach auf start render und er lüppt

und wenn ich ablade ......ist der Globale 2kerner WR meiner 

sowie noch ein paar andere 


 ich habe eine vergoldete CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^der fry bench macht bei mir keine Probs ....einfach auf start render und er lüppt
> 
> und wenn ich ablade ......ist der Globale 2kerner WR meiner
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich nochmal schauen, ob er bei mir auch mal läuft 

Glückwunsch zu den WR


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2013)

Mario konntest den Prime noch mal machen?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

welchen 

du meinst den für den Cup ?`

habe ich schon aber noch nicht abgeladen da ich erst noch picassa installiern muß um das Bild vom Foto abladen zu können .....4067 glaube ich 
Aber ich teste gleich noch was 

 edit : Buhu meine Sig ist schon wieder veraltet 

 ich habe inzwischen 4 Goldene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

Hast du eine Ahnung warum der 3DPM S/M bei mir immer nach dem fünften Test abbricht ?


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

ok 
 Ich habe ihn ja auch noch nie gemacht...und sowie es aussieht wird das auch nichts


----------



## blackbolt (15. Dezember 2013)

wieso hast du den run True Monkey`s HWBOT Prime score: 4070.29 primes per second with a Core i3 4340 , nicht für den country cup geholt ???


----------



## True Monkey (15. Dezember 2013)

Da hatte ich noch nicht den Hintergrund 

 Aber ich hab doch einen ...lass mich doch erst mal abladen


----------



## Turrican (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich drück euch die Dauemen, dass ihr heuer gewinnt.


----------



## blackbolt (15. Dezember 2013)

sieht schlecht aus ,aber danke karl

                                                                                      1 8min 17sec 640ms United States                                                                                                                        

2 8min 17sec 670ms Germany                                                                                                                        

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

so We rum 

 Dice weg und meine Sig sah noch nie so gut aus


----------



## minicoopers (16. Dezember 2013)

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2355_has...e___angoholic_new_1_true_monkey_fastest_non_k

Glückwunsch Mario


----------



## Jogibär (16. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich ja gut an TrueMonkey.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Dezember 2013)

Und schwupps ....wieder Dice auf morgen geordert 

 Ich hab da ja noch was wofür das Dice am WE nicht gereicht hat 

 i5 4440
 G3 430 

 4960x
 2x Titan 

 Und wenn ich bis dahin noch diese vier ungeliebten PC marks zum laufen bringe gehe ich eine wette darauf ein das ich dann morgen zwei CPUs komplett vergolde


----------



## blackbolt (16. Dezember 2013)

übertreib es nicht,denk an deine gesundheit


----------



## Ü50 (16. Dezember 2013)

Mario, ich habe auch 30KG für mich geordert


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Leute , 
ich möcht meine 9600GT voltmoden nur ich hab nur 50K und 10K Potis und die GraKa braucht 20K ? Welchen soll ich nehmen. Mein Lehrer hat mir die mitm Ersa Lötkolben in die Hand gedrückt 

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2013)

Nimm den 50K und stell ihn auf 20K ein. Geht schon, musst nur vorsichtig sein wenn du dann im Betrieb den Widerstand verringerst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Oder du lötest zwei Zehner in Reihe. Oder du nimmst nen Zehner mit nem festen 10k Vorwiderstand (wenn da noch sowas rumfliegt bei euch). Bei Romans Methode musst du dann halt beim Einstellen ziemlich Aufpassen, ansonsten ist es aber das einachste.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Okay , im Betrieb dann umstellen? 
Wo soll ich masse herholen also da steht der Pin + Masse aber ich hab keim bock das ich den falschen Massepin nehme


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Ehm wie soll ich den Poti einstellen? Ich habe 3 pins , dann nehm ich den Linken und den Mittigen und drehe den dann in welche richtung , nicht das da 100V anliegen auf der GPU


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich gehe immer so vor:

- Poti gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen (ca 10-15 Umdrehungen)
- Messen bei welchen Pins der höhere Widerstand anliegt (entweder zwischen Links und Mitte oder Rechts und Mitte) Der Wert müsste dann etwa den 50k entsprechen
- Den übrig gebliebenen Pin abbrechen
- Gewünschten Wert zwischen den zwei restlichen Pins einstellen (in deinem Fall 20k)
- Einlöten
- Beim drehen im Uhrzeigersinn wird der Widerstand nun kleiner und die Spannung im Betrieb höher.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

sehr Lustig , mein Poti macht eine Umdrehung xD 
Wo soll ich jetzt masse abgreifen ?


----------



## der8auer (18. Dezember 2013)

Mit einer Umdrehung kannst nicht arbeiten. Du brauchst Präzisionstrimmer/Spindeltrimmer mit 10-20 Umdrehungen. Normale Potis gehen da auf keinen Fall.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

okay , dann leg ich sie wieder ins Grab und kauf mir dann mal richtige Potis , welche sind da gut?


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja, ich war positiv überrascht was den neuen HWBot AM3 Wrapper anging. Nie zum Laufen bekommen, ihr kennt ja die Leier. Dann den neuen installiert und alles lief out of the box quasi.
Tja, und jetzt gibts nen automatisches Update, was den wieder kaputtpatcht  Ich kann den laufen lassen, krieg aber am Ende keinen Score. Steht bloß überall "0", als wenn er gar nicht gelaufen wäre. Downgrade gefällig?  Graka ist eine Radeon 7500 AIW AGP mit 64MB DDR, vllt fällt ja jemandem was dazu ein....


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2013)

> You gained a new achievement: Collect 175 golden cups


 
 Und noch kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Ü50 (18. Dezember 2013)

Mario, ab Morgen mache ich mit Dice mit. MIr fehlen nur deine CPU
Board 2011 und CPU kommen vor noch Weihnachten.
4770K geht morgen an den Start.
Beim zweiten Pott weis ich noch nicht wo ich den draufsetzen soll.


----------



## Jogibär (19. Dezember 2013)

So ein Schei...., ich dachte, man kann heute noch in der 3Dmark 03 Kategorie des Country-Cup etwas eintragen, leider nicht mehr, so kamen meine 8190 Punkte für PCI zu spät. Damit hätten wir die Kategorie gewonnen. ICH sage vielmals Entschuldigung für meine Dusseligkeit!!!!


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Dezember 2013)

Jogibär schrieb:


> So ein Schei...., ich dachte, man kann heute noch in der 3Dmark 03 Kategorie des Country-Cup etwas eintragen, leider nicht mehr, so kamen meine 8190 Punkte für PCI zu spät. Damit hätten wir die Kategorie gewonnen. ICH sage vielmals Entschuldigung für meine Dusseligkeit!!!!



Ohne Worte....


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2013)

Genau aus dem Grund macht man kein sandbagging sondern lädt alles gleich hoch... Naja kann man nichts mehr machen.


----------



## u22 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte hier einen 4670k und 2x HD 5850 und HD 4870X2. Soll ich da versuchen noch was für den CUP zu machen oder habt ihr da noch was?


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2013)

Bisher noch nichts. Ist immer gut was zu haben. Kann ja auch noch nicht sagen ob und wie gut es bei uns laufen wird.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Dezember 2013)

Es Brodelt wieder. Leider konnte ich mich bisher nur bei zwei Ergebnissen verbessern
Und auftauen ist gerade angesagt.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Dezember 2013)

so ....jetzt habe ich gerade den 25ten Globalen Pokal geholt 

True Monkey @ HWBOT

Ich halte somit bei allen i5 nonK Haswell jeden CPU-z und so weiter (T+S noch nicht )
i7 4770 auch 

So ...dice alle 

12 x Gold
5x Silber
3x Bronze
5x Cup

Global.......


----------



## Ü50 (21. Dezember 2013)

Und jetzt ist das zweite Ga auch in den ewigen Jagdgründen
Gestern hat es damit angefangen das die Rams nur noch auf 1333MHz liefen und nun geht der Multi nur noch x8


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Dezember 2013)

So meine scores für den country cup sind online. Jetzt ist abwarten angesagt


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist das zweite Ga auch in den ewigen Jagdgründen
> Gestern hat es damit angefangen das die Rams nur noch auf 1333MHz liefen und nun geht der Multi nur noch x8


 
Biste vielleicht an der Slow Mode Switch gekommen?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Biste vielleicht an der Slow Mode Switch gekommen?



Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal auf dem Board neben den Rambänken TRG muss off sein, sonst ist alles Multi 8


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke Holger aber steht auf off.


----------



## McZonk (23. Dezember 2013)

Den Ram-Bug hat mein Z77-Giga auch. Egal was du im BIOS einstellst, er hängt auf 1.333 fest.Damit ists jetzt im 24/7-Rechner am versauern.


----------



## blackbolt (23. Dezember 2013)

*HWBOT Country Cup 2013          *

sorry jungs ihr hab euch tapfer geschlagen aber dieses jahr wird es wohl nix mit dem titel

                                                                                      1Australia                                                                                       238 pts

                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2Germany                                                                                       218 pts

schade  ich hätte ihn euch gegönnt,habt echt gute benchs abgeliefert 

edit: warum ist deutschland wieder auf platz 1 und warum haben die australier ein ergebniss gestrichen bekommen ????

                                                                                      1Germany                                                                                       225 pts

                                                                                                                                                                                                                             2Australia                                                                                       214 pts

???????????????????


----------



## crazzzy85 (24. Dezember 2013)

Es wurden nach ende der Stages mehrere Scores beim Cloudgate geblocked. Darum die verschiebung, vermutlich werden aber alle scores wieder gewertet werden und das ursprüngliche ranking wird wieder passen.


Ich wünsche alllen ein frohes Fest lasst es krachen


----------



## blackbolt (24. Dezember 2013)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche alllen ein frohes Fest lasst es krachen


 *wünsche ich euch auch, feiert schön*


----------



## Moose83 (24. Dezember 2013)

Marry Christmas all


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2013)

jungs 

Wir haben die 51 K geknackt 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs
> 
> Wir haben die 51 K geknackt
> 
> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.



Der 3. Platz wird immer greifbarer


----------



## Ü50 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren schonmal wesentlich näher dran.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2013)

Joo ...aber diesmal packen wir das aus eigener Kraft ohne "Saisonarbeiter"


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Wir waren schonmal wesentlich näher dran.


 
Wusste ich nicht. Dann heißt es nun ran an die Hardware 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Joo ...aber diesmal packen wir das aus eigener Kraft ohne "Saisonarbeiter"


 
Saisonarbeiter?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2013)

Siehe hier ...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/132081-pcgh-hw-bot-team-nr-1-weltweit.html

Saisonarbeiter / Teamhopper 

Kurz da und dann wieder weg ....da gab es ein paar


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok, nun verstehe ich. 
Dank dir Mario


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Dezember 2013)

> müll entfernt



ohne Worte


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab's entfernt. Wer nur Unruhe stiften will kann auch gerne fern bleiben.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Dezember 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Siehe hier ...
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/132081-pcgh-hw-bot-team-nr-1-weltweit.html
> 
> Saisonarbeiter / Teamhopper
> ...


 
Jop, Teams ständig switchen ist ein No-Go


----------



## u22 (28. Dezember 2013)

2. Platz gesamt ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Klasse Leistung von allen beteiligten, vorallen Roman und crazzzy85 ihr habt ja viel Energie und Geld rein gesteckt.  


Viel Spaß mit den Preisen


----------



## Jogibär (29. Dezember 2013)

Gut gemacht Jungs und ich bin froh, dass mein Missgeschick keine Auswirkungen hatte, wäre auch so der 2.Platz geworden, puh Glück gehabt.


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> 2. Platz gesamt ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Klasse Leistung von allen beteiligten, vorallen Roman und crazzzy85 ihr habt ja viel Energie und Geld rein gesteckt.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß mit den Preisen


 
Danke  Auch dir danke fürs Mitmachen! Jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Bench-Pause


----------



## Stoffel01 (29. Dezember 2013)

soo...KoKü ist da und 2 große Tuben Ceramique sowie ein Sockel 775 System bestellt. Dann kanns ja bald losgehen


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest statt Ceramique lieber Gelid Extreme benutzen. Die Ceramique ist eigentlich eine ziemlich schlechte Paste. Da gehen dir locker 3-5°C verloren.


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hat aber auch einen recht hohen Preis. Ich denke am Anfang nur zum probieren und rantasten reicht die ceramique erstmal. Wenns dann ernst ist hol ich mir die gelid


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Ceramique ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht nicht ideal, aber man kann damit arbeiten. Hab auch ne 30g Tube leergemacht unter Kokü.


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Paste ist besser und billiger: Amasan T12 Wärmeleitpaste 35 Gramm Tube: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Stoffel01 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dann wird die das das nächste mal :p


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2013)

Ein neues Regal bringt etwas Ordnung ins Chaos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (30. Dezember 2013)

Da könnte ich mithalten, habe nur nicht so ein schönes Regal
Das GIGA P55A-UD7 brauchst du doch sicher nicht mehr


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2013)

Schaut gut aus Roman Brauch glaub auch mal langsam ein Regal


----------



## Matti OC (31. Dezember 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mithalten, habe nur nicht so ein schönes Regal
> Das GIGA P55A-UD7 brauchst du doch sicher nicht mehr


 
Ü50, ich glaube, dass bei dir eins nicht ausreicht  bei mir sowieso nicht  

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2013)

Man sollte sich am Besten eine Benchbude anmieten damit man dort alles rein bekommt.
Die heutigen Wohnungen sind für sowas sowieso viel zu klein.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Dezember 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ein neues Regal bringt etwas Ordnung ins Chaos



Zeig mal den Rest des Zimmers .....also das Chaos


----------



## blackbolt (1. Januar 2014)

*Frohes neues Jahr an alle*


----------



## Noirsoleil (5. Januar 2014)

He Leute wie kann man ein Submit wieder löschen? Ich hab 2 Submits gemacht die Fehlerhaft sind und ich würde sie gern wieder löschen und dann richtig neu reinstellen.


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2014)

Das Ergebnis aufrufen und rechts einfach auf "Delete" klicken. Wenn es nicht klappt hie den Link posten. Ich kümmere mich dann darum.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Januar 2014)

bei der submission musst du an der rechten Seite gucken dort sind die Buttons fürs editieren und löschen


----------



## Noirsoleil (5. Januar 2014)

Ok Danke leute


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Januar 2014)

Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen, warum meine 5770 in dem Sockel 2011 er System perfekt läuft und in meinem Sockel 775 System bekomme ich nach einigen Sekunden einen Blackscreen. Habe schon den Gegentest gemacht indem ich die 7990 auf dem 775 Board getestet hab. Das hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, da die 5770 auch immer perfekt funktioniert hat


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2014)

Sorry will dir nicht in die Parade fahren, hab selber schnell ne Frage:
Kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man das LOD bei alten ATi Karten verstellen kann? Radeon 7500, ATi Rage Fury usw.? ATi Tray Tools und ATI Tool übernehmen die Settings (auch nach Neustart) nicht, Rivatuner und Inspector gehen nicht, mir gehen die Ideen aus


----------



## der8auer (5. Januar 2014)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen, warum meine 5770 in dem Sockel 2011 er System perfekt läuft und in meinem Sockel 775 System bekomme ich nach einigen Sekunden einen Blackscreen. Habe schon den Gegentest gemacht indem ich die 7990 auf dem 775 Board getestet hab. Das hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, da die 5770 auch immer perfekt funktioniert hat


 
Ich hatte schon oft das Problem, dass einige AMD Karten auf manchen Mainboards nicht richtig funktioniert haben und auf anderen schon. Eine Erklärung dafür habe ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Januar 2014)

Also jetzt fühl ich mich wirklich verarscht . Die einzigen PCIe Karten die ich noch habe sind als Trifire Gespann im Haupt PC. Jetzt muss ich mir noch eine andere Grafikkarte holen


----------



## u22 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das gleiche mehrmals mit einer HD4770 gehabt. Meist auf nem Asus Board wollte die nicht laufen.



Wegen LOD bei ATI/AMD: Probier mal das hier: Adjust LOD on AMD/ATI Graphics Cards On The Fly with QuickLOD - hwbot.org

Sonst gibts noch ein Tool was SetLOD heist, gibts in verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (5. Januar 2014)

Hab noch mal rumprobiert und im 2. PCIe Slot scheint sie zu funktionieren


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage :
Habe hier ne EVGA GTX 260 da (216) , hat dafür jemand nen Poti dafür? Weil alleine jetzt einen zu bestellen kostet mich zuviel Versand ....
Oder kann mir jemand den gleich Löten ? Würde den auch bezahlen  mit dem OVP Mod etc ^^


----------



## GSDG (6. Januar 2014)

Was fürn einen Brauchst du denn ? Habe noch einige


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub 500K und 20K 
Ich frag aber nochmal Masterchief79


----------



## GSDG (6. Januar 2014)

500k Habe ich definitiv da aber 20k könnte ein Problem sein. Die habe ich verbraucht als ich ein paar 8800 gtx gts Karten gemoddet habe


----------



## Axonia (6. Januar 2014)

Das Maximum was aus dem Ref Kühler und den 1.21V raus zu holen war im Fire Strike 
Axonia`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 12665 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti

LG


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich glaub 500K und 20K
> Ich frag aber nochmal Masterchief79


 
Welche Karte genau?

Ref-Design? 55nm oder 65nm?


----------



## GSDG (6. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Das Maximum was aus dem Ref Kühler und den 1.21V raus zu holen war im Fire Strike
> Axonia`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 12665 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> 
> LG


 
Ich kenne mich mit Firestrike zwar nicht aus aber fehlt da nicht ein richtiger Screenshot mit CPU-Z etc. oder geht das wegen dem Futuremark Link ?
Aber ein gutes Ergebniss ist es definitiv! Immer so weiter 
Was für Spannung hattest du der CPU gegeben ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Welche Karte genau?
> 
> Ref-Design? 55nm oder 65nm?


 
55nm , EVGA Core 216 , natürlich Referenz


----------



## Axonia (6. Januar 2014)

GSDG schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Firestrike zwar nicht aus aber fehlt da nicht ein richtiger Screenshot mit CPU-Z etc. oder geht das wegen dem Futuremark Link ?
> Aber ein gutes Ergebniss ist es definitiv! Immer so weiter
> Was für Spannung hattest du der CPU gegeben ?


 

Ist mein erstes Ergebnis für die GPU 
Aber da keine Punkte vergeben werden ist das wohl nicht so schlimm. Ansonsten -> invalid


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 55nm , EVGA Core 216 , natürlich Referenz


 
Kann dir das löten wenn du willst.




Axonia schrieb:


> Ist mein erstes Ergebnis für die GPU
> Aber da keine Punkte vergeben werden ist das wohl nicht so schlimm. Ansonsten -> invalid


 
Hier findest du einen Beispielscreenshot. Rot ist Pflicht und grün freiwillig. Benchmark ist zwar ein anderer aber gleiches Prinzip:

http://blog.hwbot.org/wp-content//3dmv1.jpg


----------



## Axonia (6. Januar 2014)

Alles klar. Danke !


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Kann dir das löten wenn du willst.


 Okay , hab aber gerade eben es selber probiert , aber ich hoffe es ging gut aus 
Der Lötpunkt ist sehr sch**se^^


----------



## der8auer (11. Januar 2014)

Erst mal ein paar CPUs testen mit Stefan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2014)

Holy shit 
Was und warum?


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Januar 2014)

Gib mir 5 Stunden, dann gucke ich mir das in live auch an 

 btw: nette Sammlung...775?


----------



## Turrican (11. Januar 2014)

krasse menge


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Januar 2014)

Sieht arg nach Intel aus


----------



## der8auer (11. Januar 2014)

Danke  Jup alles 775 CPUs.

Haben heute ca. 30 x E2140 getestet. 90% Müll. Eine sieht recht gut aus. Mal schauen was LN2 bringt.


----------



## blackbolt (12. Januar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Erst mal ein paar CPUs testen mit Stefan


 
so nee menge ist schon nicht schlecht,in meinen besten s775 zeiten hat es auch so ähnlich in meinem keller ausgesehen nur halt nicht so ordenlich 

habe ja schon 98 verschiedene Sockel 775 CPU´s durchgebencht 

nur schade das ich die besten nicht behalten habe  bis auf meinen goldenen Pentium D 925, womit damals am 30.09.2010 alles anfing (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...m-4-d-925-5460-mhz-aircooled.html#post2259997)


----------



## brutus999 (12. Januar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Erst mal ein paar CPUs testen mit Stefan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wau, was für ein Paradies


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2014)

so Jungs

 Für mehr hat es gestern trotz neuer Rams leider nicht gereicht 

True Monkey`s XTU score: 544 marks with a Core i3 4340

 Morgen gibt es dann noch einen versuch auf einen Frischen OS da dieses doch ziemlich zugemüllt ist 
 vllt finde ich ja noch ein paar Points


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2014)

vielleicht mal den ram richtig kalt machen und schärfere timmings fahren ???


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2014)

Habe heute mit Stefan die gebinnten CPUs gebencht. Zwei aus ~130 CPUs waren brauchbar 

Zusammen etwa 400 Punkte fürs Team und etwa 40 für mein Top 20 Hardware-Punkte Konto


[hwbot=2485082]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485111]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485110]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485108]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485107]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485106]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485104]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485103]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485100]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485096]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485088]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485091]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485093]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485094]submission[/hwbot]

[hwbot=2485095]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß noch wie ich auf deiner Session bei dir zuhause mit dem REX und nem Sack 775 CPUs ankam und ihr saßt da alle mit euren Ivys... Und als ich dann sagte fangt doch mal wieder mit 775 an, meintest du nur, neee mit 775 bin ich durch - jop 
Nette Scores Jungs


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2014)

Daran erinnere ich mich sogar noch  Nach dem ganzen Haswell gebenche ist 775 aber wirklich eine extrem entspannende Abwechslung.


----------



## Don_Dan (19. Januar 2014)

Krasse Chips habt ihr da gefunden!


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Januar 2014)

Super Arbeit Männer 

 PS: Wie ich sehe rennt das REX


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2014)

Es ist vollbracht 



> True Monkey
> You gained a new achievement: Collect 500 cups and medals


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2014)

ist bei mir schon lange her 



                             30 Mai 2012
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                 							Blackbolt                 						
auf zu den nächsten 500


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2014)

Als nächstes kommen erst mal die 250 goldenen ....8 fehlen noch 

Für alle die es vllt nicht gesehen haben ......

Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2013: Die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams


Stephan hat uns auf der Main gebracht


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommen erst mal die 250 goldenen ....8 fehlen noch
> 
> Für alle die es vllt nicht gesehen haben ......
> 
> ...


 

reichte es für das Trio Crazzzy85, McZonk und True Monkey ?????

wie und ich war doch auch dabei ????,das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ????


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Januar 2014)

Mea maxima culpa 
Im Artikel zur EOC 2013 stand es noch richtig drin, beim Schreiben des Jahresrückblicks bin ich dann offensichtlich durcheinander gekommen. Ich habe den Textabschnitt korrigiert.


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mea maxima culpa
> Im Artikel zur EOC 2013 stand es noch richtig drin, beim Schreiben des Jahresrückblicks bin ich dann offensichtlich durcheinander gekommen. Ich habe den Textabschnitt korrigiert.


 
kein Problem  

danke dir


----------



## Agent_Fresh (28. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Habe vor kurzem nen alten Celeron 336 für den So. 775 geschenkt bekommen. Da ich nach langer Pause mal wieder was schwitzen lassen will, wollt ich den jetzt mal ins Rennen schicken.
Hat sich ja einiges getan beim bot, aber dazu später...
Der besagte Celeron sitzt auf einem P5N-D, mit dem ich folgendes Problem hab: wenn ich im BIOS einen FSB einstelle wird der erstmal korrekt übernommen. Auch beim booten wirds korrekt angezeigt.
Unter Windows läuft die CPU dann aber mit standard FSB... 
BIOS Reset hat nichts gebracht. 

Jemand ne Idee oder n Masterplan???


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2014)

Mit CPU-z ??

 Versuch mal eine andere Version 

 andere Gedankengang ....irgentein OC Tool unter win installiert ?
 schlimmstenfalls Ai Suite


----------



## Agent_Fresh (28. Januar 2014)

Jawoll, mit CPU-Z... Denke das läuft soweit, vcore änderungen werden korrekt angezeigt. Wenn ich mit nem alten ClockGen den FSB anhebe zeigt CPU-Z das auch korrekt an...
Nix installiert und ein extrem magersüchtiges XP, vlt deswegen???


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2014)

Einer eine Ahnung was das soll ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frisches OS nur Chipsatz ; managment und CPU-z installiert


----------



## DrDave (29. Januar 2014)

brauchte das nicht das SP1?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2014)

^^ist schon drauf ....aber ich habe jetzt 4.3 installiert damit läuft wenigstens der Benchmark aber null OC Funktionen


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2014)

^^Sowas hatte/habe ich bei meinem AsRock Z77 Brett, ich muss/mußte den BCLK auf manuell stellen, andernfalls hat XTU es immer als anderes Programm/Tool erkannt und nicht gestartet


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. Januar 2014)

Servus,
habs jetzt nochmal mit Win7 und diversen alten cpu-z Versionen probiert, keine Änderung... Egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, unter Win sind FSB UND RAM immer auf Standard
Komischerweise steht auch der Multi im BIOS auf 14, und nicht auf 21. Kann ich auch nicht ändern. Schnalls nicht so ganz...


----------



## minicoopers (30. Januar 2014)

Was hast Du denn für ein Board?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. Januar 2014)

P5N-D


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

P5n-d 

 Habe ich auch aber noch nie einen Celeron darauf gehabt 

 ram auf unlinked gestellt ?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. Januar 2014)

Denke an dem liegt es auch, sonst nie derartige Probleme mit dem Brett...
Alle Einstellung ausprobiert, immer das gleiche.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

Aktuelles Bios ?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. Januar 2014)

Nicht das letzte, 0801 immo.


----------



## Don_Dan (30. Januar 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem nen alten Celeron 336 für den So. 775 geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee oder n Masterplan???


 


Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> P5N-D



Schau mal in die CPU-Kompatibilitätsliste. So wie ich das sehe steht dein Chip da nicht drauf, deshalb wirst du auch diese Probleme haben.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (31. Januar 2014)

Ähh...ja, dann brauch ich mich auch nich wundern. Denke mal das erklärts. Mit ClockGen bekomm ich ihn unter Win nur auf knapp unter 3.4GHz. Drüber geht nix, egal welche Spannung.
Muss ich mich halt damit abfinden. Aber wenn ich mir die bisherigen Zeiten anschaue läuft er ganz gut, andere haben in SuperPi 1M wesentlich höhere Taktraten. Lasse welche mit 300-600 MHz mehr hinter mir... Bringt zwar keine Punkte is aber gut fürs Ego

Was anderes: heißt es nicht immer XP wäre besser für CPU Benches? Habe nämlich heute Nachmittag mal unter Standard Takt und diversen Tests geschaut welches OS besser läuft mit dem ollen Ding.
Hab getestet mit nem superschlanken XP, 32bit (ca. 50MB RAM belegung nach Start) und nem optimierten Win7, 64bit. Nichts installiert. Und ich muss sagen, ich hab n krassen Unterschied zugunsten Win7.
Ca. 4.5 sec Unterschied in SuperPi 1M und in wprime 32M ca. 16 sec...


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2014)

Man kann XP auch zu sehr verschlanken, denke mal daran liegts


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2014)

Nimm am besten ein unangetastetes WinXP SP3 und schau, ob es damit läuft. Wenn ja liegts am Windows.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (31. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal das mit CPU liegt so wie Don_Dan sagte, daran das sie vom Board nicht unterstützt wird. Macht zumindest Sinn...
Und die Zeiten mit XP sind ja im grünen Bereich, wenn ich mir meine alten und aktuellen Zeiten im Vergleich zu anderen Ergebnissen anschaue.
Mit Win7 lass ich aber Leute mit 400-600 MHz mehr, hinter mir in SuperPi 1M. Bei 32M bin ich 5 sec hinter Blackbolt mit 700 MHz weniger...


----------



## blackbolt (31. Januar 2014)

du musst beim p5n-d aufpassen bei oc wird der NVIDIA® 750i SLI chipsatz extrem heiss, musste richtig kühlen


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

ich hatte auf meinen P5N-d deswegen einen Wasserkühler auf der NB ....Fsb 514 mit 1,5v auf der NB


----------



## Agent_Fresh (31. Januar 2014)

Das der warm wird weiß ich, der NF200 sitzt ja auch mit unterm Kühler und sorgt für extra Hitze.
Aber is doch komisch das Du über 700 MHz mehr hast, und ich nur 5sec hinter Dir bin in 32M


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

Mal zur Info 

*Wir haben heute die 54 K geknackt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.................................................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2014)

Dann sollten wir so langsam etwas weniger benchen, sonst holen wir die, die vor uns sind auch noch ein.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

^^Ich geb mein möglichstes dafür 

 nachher mal die Ergebnisse von heute abladen


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Ja Mario streng dich an, sonst wird das ncihts mit den Goldenen beim G470


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2014)

Mario, ich muss erst mal meine S478 grob durchlaufen lassen, weil mein IC7 im Moment mal wieder läuft. Ich habe keine Lust auf ein anderes Board umzubauen.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja Mario streng dich an, sonst wird das ncihts mit den Goldenen beim G470



hehe ...viel fehlt nicht mehr dann habe ich sie alle 

@ georg 

Ich habe jetzt in drei Tagen 4 x ein neues OS machen müssen da ich immer zwischen z77/ z87 wechsel 

Montag kommt eine weiter SSD dann hat das ein Ende


----------



## Ü50 (31. Januar 2014)

Mario, ich habe mittlerweile fast für jedes Board eine eigene HD oder SSD und nochmal zwischen NV und ATI Karten.


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe ...viel fehlt nicht mehr dann habe ich sie alle


 Sehr gut, nur wird das ncihts gerade mit dem hochladen. Das Bot scheint down zu sein, zumindestens komme ich nicht mehr drauf


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

^^echt ...dann brauche ich XTU momentan ja nicht probieren


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Ja leider 
XTU habe ich mit 76 Punkten glaube schon das maximum erreciht was meine CPU mitmacht. 
HwBot prime benche ich erst morgen, wenn das Bot wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

was für ram Timings /mhz im XTU ?


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

War glaube ich 9-9-9-24 1t @ 2000 
Müsst ich aber noch mal schauen


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

Hihi 

Pn an dich


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Bot ist wieder online 

@Mario: Ich warte auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

kommt noch 

ich teste gleich noch andere rams 

Prob noch..... 

super Pi 32 m 
cin 
performance test
rar 


ich hab keine Ahnung wie der die 143 im Uk geschafft hat ...da bin ich noch meilen von weg


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Andere Ram sind eine gute Idee. Muss ich auch noch mal schauen.
Superpi habe ich schon den ersten Run durch, das ist aber noch verbesserungswürdig 

Auf welchen Wert kommst Du denn?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

14min 52 im 32 m 

 12 sek zuviel


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Ghet beim Ram ncihts mehr?

Beim UC habe ich 122.x habe aber auch  weniger Takt


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

da bin ich bei 130 

Mometan habe ich corsair Dominator 1866 @ 2034 am laufen (7-8-7-20 1T)

gleich kommen andere rams

 edit : damit im XTU 79


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Geht beim Ram nicht mehr die 2200mhz? Eventuell hatl mit etwas schlechteren Timings?


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

ich habe rams die machen 7-11-7 -20 1t @ 2400


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

Dann sollte das ja hoffentlich damit machbar sein die 12sec herauszuholen


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2014)

teste ich als nächstes 

 Aber ich versuch noch was anderes vorher


----------



## minicoopers (31. Januar 2014)

ICh drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2014)

Während ihr brav am übertakten seid, habe ich mir mal aus Knetradiergummi und Pinseln ne Mic-Halterung gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2014)

Soderle ....Dice mal wieder zuende 

Und ich habe hier ein klein wenig aufgeräumt....

Celeron G470 @ HWBOT

Bin zwar noch nicht ganz zufrieden damit aber da ich meinen 31ten Globalen gemacht habe kann ich sagen war eine gute Dice Session 

bei 1+2 kernern bin ich jetzt recht gut aufgestellt 

Erwähneswert vllt der ...
True Monkey`s XTU score: 80 marks with a Celeron G470

Gerade weil ich damit Loud Silence den globalen WR genommen habe 

Das war ja mein ziel


----------



## minicoopers (1. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch 

Aber der erste Globale ist schon wieder weg 
minicoopers`s Processing Power score: 131.62 marks with a Celeron G470


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Februar 2014)

Man(n) da wart ihr aber fleißig am benchen gewesen 
 War aber auch nicht ganz untätig......CPU-Z Validator 4.0

 ...mehr dazu später


----------



## blackbolt (1. Februar 2014)

Mit Kokü Da... ????


----------



## blackbolt (2. Februar 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Bei 32M bin ich 5 sec hinter Blackbolt mit 700 MHz weniger...


 
das lässt sich einfach erklären, der celeron war einer meiner ersten cpus die ich überhaubt gebencht habe und da hatte ich noch keinen plan von der materie 

und die rams die ich hatte waren wirklich unterirdisch  man sehe 390MHz @ 5-6-6-18  heute machen meine 650MHz @ 5-4-4-4


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Februar 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> Mit Kokü Da... ????


 
 Ne nicht ganz, habe über das Wochenende mit Lippokratis eine kleine Dice Session abgehalten. Habe mich dabei speziell auf AMD-CPUs gestürzt und konnte auch ganz gute Ergebnisse einfahren.
 Besonders stolz bin ich auf meine ersten globalen Pokale (2x Silber / 2x Bronze) 

 [hwbot=2494534]submission[/hwbot]
 [hwbot=2494547]submission[/hwbot]
 [hwbot=2494539]submission[/hwbot]
 [hwbot=2494553]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## blackbolt (2. Februar 2014)

hab schon gemerkt du und roman habt mir mit den seasons über 100 Team powerpoints in 2 tagen geklaut  

drotzdem tolle ergebnisse ihr 2


----------



## Agent_Fresh (5. Februar 2014)

Servus! Hab mich die Tage nochmal um n bischen Hardware zum benchen gekümmert. Dabei waren unter anderem ein P5Q WS samt Q9650, mit dem ich mich die Tage bissel beschäftigt hab. Wieder neues BIOS...tu ich mich immer schwer mit. Und da gibts ja jede Menge zu optimieren Lote gerade den max fsb aus und komme mit folgenden Werten schonmal auf 520MHz:
CPU GTL Ref beide auf auto, CPU PLL 1,50v, FSB Termination 1,10v, NB 1,10v, NB GTL auto, SB 1,10v, PCIE/SATA 1,50v. Alles über 520, kein Erfolg. Habe dann auch mal diverse Spannungen moderat angehoben, komme aber nur bis zu den kreisenden Punkten beim laden von Win... Und da mir ehrlich gesagt die meisten Einstellungen, wie GTL, PLL, usw. nach dem ganzen lesen immer noch nix sagen, muss ich mal fragen, welche Spannungen denn generell wichtig sind für nen hohen FSB???


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Februar 2014)

Werde Sontag mal schauen ob ich den ersten Platz bei 1M mit meinem 3470 hinbekomme. Bin vom dritten runtergerutscht^^ ( vollgemülltes Windows7 , nix getweakt & 8er Zeiten  )


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Servus! Hab mich die Tage nochmal um n bischen Hardware zum benchen gekümmert. Dabei waren unter anderem ein P5Q WS samt Q9650, mit dem ich mich die Tage bissel beschäftigt hab. Wieder neues BIOS...tu ich mich immer schwer mit. Und da gibts ja jede Menge zu optimieren Lote gerade den max fsb aus und komme mit folgenden Werten schonmal auf 520MHz:
> CPU GTL Ref beide auf auto, CPU PLL 1,50v, FSB Termination 1,10v, NB 1,10v, NB GTL auto, SB 1,10v, PCIE/SATA 1,50v. Alles über 520, kein Erfolg. Habe dann auch mal diverse Spannungen moderat angehoben, komme aber nur bis zu den kreisenden Punkten beim laden von Win... Und da mir ehrlich gesagt die meisten Einstellungen, wie GTL, PLL, usw. nach dem ganzen lesen immer noch nix sagen, muss ich mal fragen, welche Spannungen denn generell wichtig sind für nen hohen FSB???


 
Also an sich in erster Linie die NB Voltage (Northbridge). GTLs lasse ich auch immer auf Auto, hab mir damals sagen lassen, dass die in erster Linie wichtig sind um Stabilität im 24/7 Betrieb noch bei vllt 2 Stufen weniger vCore zu realisieren. 
Neben vCore gibts noch zwei wichtige Spannungen in der CPU die fürs OC unmittelbar wichtig sind, und zwar FSB VTT und CPU PLL. Beides kann bei höherem FSB wichtig werden, ich würde einfach ausprobieren was was bringt und was nicht. Das unterscheidet sich auch von CPU zu CPU total. Manche brauchen abartig hohe PLL (E8400 wars bei mir), und manche (E3400) niedrigstmögliche PLL und extrem hohe FSB VTT. Da muss man dann etwas Geduld aufs Probieren verwenden 

NB kann unter Luft bis 1,5-1,6V mit Lüfter drauf, PLL von 1,5 auf vllt 1,8 und VTT FSB würde ich bis 1,5V gehen. VTT FSB müsste bei dir FSB Termination sein.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (5. Februar 2014)

Dann werde ich nochmal durchtesten. Denke vcore brauch ich erstmal nicht so hoch, da ich den Multi auf 6 gesenkt hab. Oder spielt der beim FSB auch schon ne Rolle??? Konzentriere mich dann erstmal auf NB und VTT FSB. CPU PLL hab ich auf 1,8 gesetzt.


----------



## der8auer (5. Februar 2014)

520 FSB auf dem Board mit einem QuadCore ist schon richtig gut. Wenn es nichts mehr bringt die Spannungen weiter anzuheben hat die CPU wahrscheinlich eine FSB-Wall. Das haben alle 775 CPUs ab einem gewissen FSB. Diese Wall kannst du dann nur noch mit niedriger Temperatur verschieben. Trockeneis bringt etwa 35-40 FSB mehr als unter Luft/Wasser.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (6. Februar 2014)

Konnte grad noch mit 530 Booten und FSB validieren. Spannungserhöhungen bringen bis jetzt auch nichts, am besten läufts mit 1,10v NB. Vcore denn auch schon mit anheben, CPU läuft ja immo nur mit 3,2irgendwas MHz?

edit.
Hab ganz vergessen das ich ja nur DDR2-800 drinn hab, und der ja auch irgendwann limitiert... Hab den mal gecheckt, läuft bis 1120. Wenn ich mit 530 FSB booten will liegen nur 1062 an. Sollte also auch noch Luft sein. Schade...sind einige Ergebnisse jenseits der 530 FSB mit der CPU beim bot, dachte ich hab auch ma Glück mit nem Proz. Naja, mal sehen was ich rausquetschen kann.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2014)

Also dass das mit so wenig NB Spannung läuft ist echt merkwürdig 
vCore anheben kannst du mal versuchen, denke aber nicht dass es groß was bringen wird.


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch einen Pentium 2 und möchte damit den wPrime32m für die aktuelle Competition laufen lassen?

February Team Cup Warm-up Contest @ HWBOT


----------



## Stoffel01 (7. Februar 2014)

Hätte nur p3/celeron


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Februar 2014)

Leider kann ich nur das Sempron Ergebniss beisteuern


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Februar 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Pentium 2 und möchte damit den wPrime32m für die aktuelle Competition laufen lassen?
> 
> February Team Cup Warm-up Contest @ HWBOT


 
ich habe da noch was passendes rumliegen


----------



## True Monkey (7. Februar 2014)

Ich blick es nicht ganz ....bringt es was eine GT 610 im Cloud Gate zu benchen ?

 Wenn ja mache ich das


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch noch nen uralten P2 Katmai 450MHz zuhause. Aber der geht nicht über 475. Würde mich wundern wenn damit was zu reißen ist 

// Aber für den 03 hätte ich evtl. was. Habe noch ne Matrox Parhelia 256MB. Mit der müsste ich so um die 1k Punkte hinbekommen. Hab aber auch ehrlich keinen Überblick, was von den anderen Herstellern noch so in Frage kommt.


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2014)

3DLabs Wildcat ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mal ne Wildcat 6110, da lief der 01er gerade so mit. Ich weiß dass die auch noch modernere Karten gebaut haben, aber nen Überblick habe ich aus dem Kopf nicht. Außerdem gibts da meistens nur spezielle Treiber für verschiedene Anwendungsprogramme, sind und bleiben halt Profi Grakas. Meistens bieten die Hersteller gar keine universalen DirectX oder OpenGL Treiber an. Bei Matrox ist es schon schwierig genug da manchmal welche zu finden


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab leider kein AGP board mehr, aber ne Matrox Millenium P650 könnte ich noch jemandem schicken falls sich das lohnt.


----------



## Turrican (8. Februar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nen uralten P2 Katmai 450MHz zuhause. Aber der geht nicht über 475. Würde mich wundern wenn damit was zu reißen ist


"Katmai" ist der Core des ersten P3. 
Beim P2 450 wirds wohl der "Deschutes" sein.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Februar 2014)

Shit dann wars doch nen P3, ich kenne die P3 eigentlich nur als "richtige" CPUs und nicht als Slot-CPUs. Aber vernünftige Ergebnisse hätte ich damit eh nicht hingekriegt, hab ich mal irgendwann auf nem alten OEM Board geschenkt bekommen. Ihr macht das schon


----------



## Ü50 (8. Februar 2014)

Mein XTU läuft nicht richtig mit meinem 4930K. Etwas um die 1100 bei 5.1 Ghz, kann es sein weil es W7 32 bit sind?
XP installieren auf dem Board geht auch nicht. zerschieß mir jede SSD oder HD


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall Service Pack 1. Denke auch dass 64 Bit deutlich besser läuft.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Februar 2014)

Unter 64 bit lässt sich XTU nicht installieren warum auch immer  SP1 ist drauf.
Roman, musste dir leider einige Punkte nehmen


----------



## Moose83 (8. Februar 2014)

XTU sucks


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade noch von einem netten Luxx-Member ein Mainboard geschenkt bekommen. Das hat Sockel A (462) und jetzt wirds interessant - direkt onboard ne Xabre Grafikkarte. Auch die kann DX8.1 und somit den 03er. Mal sehen was damit geht


----------



## Stoffel01 (10. Februar 2014)

462er board hätte ich auch noch falls da noch was gebraucht wird


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich komme mit der Parhelia schonmal auf 1036 Punkte. Jetzt muss noch ein VMod drauf, was bei 3 verschiedenen GPU-Spannungen + Ram-Spannung nen ganz schöner Akt wird


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Februar 2014)

Bekomme bei der XP installation des 2D BenchOS immer einen Bluescreen nachdem die Daten geladen wurden. 

The SESSION3_INITIALIZATION_FAILED


Bluescreencode 6F , HDD's alle auf IDE & Smart ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Februar 2014)

XP läuft nur wenn auf EIDE gestellt ist.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Februar 2014)

Woot  Sicher nicht Georg, da geht auch AHCI und Raid


----------



## Ü50 (10. Februar 2014)

bei meinem Ga Z77 aber nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Februar 2014)

Doch XP Lite und aktuelle AHCI/Raid Treiber einbinden dann klappt das auch


----------



## Ü50 (10. Februar 2014)

Ha ha, du machst ja Sprüche. Einbinden? ich kann nur den Knopf einschalten alles was danch kommt, kann ich nicht. Es tut es oder auch nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Februar 2014)

Sauber Georg, aber IDE tuts eh auch zum benchen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Februar 2014)

IDE ist aber Aktiviert .....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe es instaliert bekommen , anderer USB Stick ^^
Aber ich bin von XP enttäuscht. Ich habe mit 4,258Ghz &CL7 1719er Ram nur 8,6er Zeiten. Da war ich mir 4,2@CL9 auf einem Vollgemülltem Win7 besser. Was kann ich da machen ?

Greetzz


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2014)

Welcher Benchmark? Genaues Setup?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Februar 2014)

SuperPi 1M
i5 3470 , 106,50BCLK , Kingston hyperX Blu @ CL7 1716 oder in der richtung. ram rennt mit 1,8V & Prozessor mit 4,256 ghz glaub ich. Kannst ja mal meinen alten Bench bei hwbot.org anschauen mit Win7 und CL9 

Gruß


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Februar 2014)

Du könntest mal den Large System Cache aktivieren. Nur schnell googeln, kleine Änderung in der Registry, lässt sich schnell machen. Bringt vor allen Dingen im 32M was, aber vllt hast du ja auch im 1M etwas mehr Performance.


----------



## Ü50 (11. Februar 2014)

Schau mal auf die Ram. Fre. im BOt der über dir ist.


----------



## Jazzman (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine S3 Chrome S25 hier, die sollte im 03er um die 4000 Punkte bringen... 
Mal sehen ob ich Zeit habe die für den warm up kurz zu benchen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (16. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Probiere mich grad nochmal am Q9650, nach leichten Thermal Problemen^^
Cpu-z muckt mal wieder rum. Wenn ich n zweiten tab aufmachen will kommt ne fehlermeldung, error 0x102. Hab schon gegoogelt, nix passendes gefunden. Passiert mit und ohne OC.
Frage: kann ich einen tab cpu-z für die CPU nehmen, und Memset für den RAM? Oder gibt datt Probleme???
Spiel mehr mit cpu-z rum, als ich benche...


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2014)

CPU-Z ist Pflicht, Mem und CPU Tab Wenn er fehlerhaft öffnet, einfach schliesen und noch mal öffnen


----------



## der8auer (16. Februar 2014)

Du musst manchmal den FSB etwas senken um CPU-Z zu öffnen.


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2014)

Oder so Roman, neue CPU-Z Versionen buggen gerne beim ersten öffenen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (16. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ist ja wie gesagt der zweite tab der Ärger macht. Ersten bekomm ich problemlos auf. Zweite wird dann so oft geöffnet und geschlossen bis es mal funzt... Dauert manchmal ewig, deswegen die Frage mit Memset. Das Problem besteht auch komplett ohne OC. Werd dann halt so weitermachen, is nur ätzend weils länger dauert als das Benchen ansich...

Kann mir noch kurz jemand was zu hwbot prime sagen? Einfach aktuelle JAVA Runtime installieren, und die .jar dann damit öffnen?!?


----------



## Ü50 (16. Februar 2014)

Java installieren danach hbbot inst. dann Öffnen.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (16. Februar 2014)

Was ist denn bitte hbbot?


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2014)

Er meinte sicherlich hwbot prime


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2014)

Georg wird alt


----------



## Ü50 (16. Februar 2014)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Georg wird alt



Wird?, bin!


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2014)

Die globalen und WR Punkte des UCBench wurden vorläufig deaktiviert. Es sind im Moment zu viele Ergebnisse im Umlauf die aus der Reihe tanzen und es gibt im Moment keine genaue Regelung was verbuggt ist und was nicht. Hardware-Punkte bleiben aktiv.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2014)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Mario lass krachen


----------



## blackbolt (20. Februar 2014)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Geburtstag Mario lass krachen


 
von mir auch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Februar 2014)

Alles Gute alter Mann


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

mist 

 Die GT 610 startet nicht mehr 
 Cpu (4770k) geht mit 5,5 durch den cloud gate aber das nutzt mir nichts ohne Graka


----------



## Ü50 (20. Februar 2014)

Mario, war bei deinem 4770K bei 5.2 GHz. ende?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

Nur beim XTU 

Ansonsten 5,4-5,5 benchstable je nach Benchmark

Läuft gerade noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (20. Februar 2014)

Meiner ist zwar noch nicht ausgereitzt gewesen, glaube jedoch nicht das ich an deinen ran komme.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2014)

Geile Vcore mit DIce Mario


----------



## True Monkey (22. Februar 2014)

> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
 Auf zur 500


----------



## minicoopers (23. Februar 2014)

Nach dem ganzen bechen in den letzten Wochen musste ich mal wieder Ordnung in die Sammlung bringen. 
Jetzt ist die Suche auch wieder etwas leichter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## u22 (23. Februar 2014)

Ne ordentliche Sammlung.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Februar 2014)

Ja langsam wird es mit dem Platz kritisch


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja langsam wird es mit dem Platz kritisch



Der Anfang ist gemacht
Bald sieht es bei dir so aus, wie bei mir.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2014)

Jop Georg, ich weis schon nicht mehr wo hin mit dem ganzen Zeug


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2014)

Wozu OVPs stapeln^^ Die kommen bei mir einfach irgendwo auf den Dachboden oder ins Lager. Und was ich daraus brauche (Zubehör, Adapter etc.) packe ich in eine große Kiste und fertig 
Aber schick siehts schon aus, daher hebe ich die auch auf (wozu es ja eigentlich keinen Grund gibt).


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2014)

Holger, ich habe auch schon einige Kisten voll mit HW in den Keller verbannt.
Irgendwie hat das alles nichts geholfen. Meine Benchbude hat schon 4,8x3 Meter, leider ist das immer noch zu wenig.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Februar 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht
> Bald sieht es bei dir so aus, wie bei mir.


 Ja der Anfang ist gemacht, aber bis ich soviel habe wie Du dauert noch


----------



## Ü50 (23. Februar 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja der Anfang ist gemacht, aber bis ich soviel habe wie Du dauert noch



Nö, das geht ganz schnell

So lange bin ich ja auch noch nicht dabei


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2014)

Ich werde morgen früh für knapp 2 Wochen nach Kanada fliegen und dort bei der LANETS zusammen mit Trouffman eine Overclocking Show machen (hier nachzulesen: Overclocking show-off live from Montreal, Canada – Feb 28th – March 2nd. | OverClocking-TV)

Es wird dann auch einen LiveStream geben. Werde den Link hier posten wenn es so weit ist


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2014)

^^Viel vergnügen bei den verfrorenen 

 Hast du vllt mal kurz Zeit zum fonen Roman ?
 hab ein Prob


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2014)

Mein 4770K hat sich verabschiedet.


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2014)

^^Bist du sicher ...oder ist es das board ?

Edit : Mein Board ist übrigens hin 

So wie immer ...Pci-e defekt


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand mal eben nen Board zum 775 Single Core benchen nennen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. März 2014)

Pentium 4 oder irgend son Celeron Kram? Asus Commando würde ich sagen


----------



## Moose83 (2. März 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mein 4770K hat sich verabschiedet.


 
Oh Mann, aber sei nicht so traurig, war ja eh eine Gurke


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. März 2014)

Pentium 4.  Okay, dann halt ich mal Ausschau


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2014)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, aber sei nicht so traurig, war ja eh eine Gurke



Für 3D war er noch gut genug.

@ Mario, die tut es auf keinem meiner drei Boards mehr.

Dein gutes ASUS? ist ja dann auch nicht besser als die beiden GA die bei mir gestorben sind. Bisher hat nur das MSI überlebt.

So oft habe ich noch nie umbauen und abtauen müssen wie dieses WE. Sch.. WE noch jede Menge DICE übrig. Habe gerade auf 3770K umgebaut.


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2014)

^^So ging es mir letzte Woche 

Noch 10 Kilo Dice und mein Board taugte nur noch um CPUs zu benchen.
Aber die hatte ich schon alle durch 

Meine Kids hatten dann Spass an 20cm Bodennebel in der gesamten Wohnung


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2014)

ich habe noch ca.25 Kilo Dice.
Aber Füße benchen ist nicht mehr.
Mal sehen was ich damit mache, kann ja noch GPÜ Pötte befüllen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. März 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> ich habe noch ca.25 Kilo Dice.
> Aber Füße benchen ist nicht mehr.
> Mal sehen was ich damit mache, kann ja noch GPÜ Pötte befüllen.



Du könntest deinen Benchtable auch kurzerhand als kleine Bar umfunktionieren und die 25 kg Dice für die Drinks verwenden. 

P.S. Ich setze aufgrund einer neuen GPU mein Win7 System kommende Woche neu auf.
Ich glaube, das ich dann meinen Phenom II endlich mal auf HWBot listen werde.
4,3 GHz Kerntakt, 2,6 GHz Northbridge, 2,4 GHz HT Link und 880 MHz Ramtakt für einen Phenom II X4 955@ Air ist ja ganz in Ordnung. 
Schade ist nur, dass ich keine SSD habe...


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2014)

Eine Bar brauche ich nicht. 
SSD für was? zum benchen brauchst du keine SSD.
HWBOT listen kannst du machen, solltest aber mind über 2.2 kommen.
UE50`s HWBOT Prime score: 2733.33 pps with a Phenom II X4 955 BE)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. März 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Eine Bar brauche ich nicht.
> SSD für was? zum benchen brauchst du keine SSD.
> HWBOT listen kannst du machen, solltest aber mind über 2.2 kommen.
> UE50`s HWBOT Prime score: 2733.33 pps with a Phenom II X4 955 BE)


 
4,630 MHz werde ich vermutlich nicht übertreffen...
Ich kann einfach keine Spannung von 1,65-1,70V riskieren, die 4,3 GHz waren bei mir mit 1,55V drin.
Ich bin noch Schüler (und das wird sich die nächsten Jahre nicht ändern) und im Moment ist der Phenom II eben immernoch meine Spiele-CPU...

Bringt eine SSD aufgrund der kürzeren Ladezeiten keinen nennenswerten Vorteil?


----------



## Ü50 (2. März 2014)

Nö SSD bringt nichts.
Pass auf das du deinen 955 nicht zerstörst, als Schüler solltest du das lassen. Die AMD brauchen >Käte und reichlich V.


----------



## Stoffel01 (2. März 2014)

Hab meinen 965 Be damals auch immer getreten....und heute schafft er nichtmal mehr 4 GHz bei 1,55 oder sogar 1,57 V. Das Ding ist unglaublich verheizt :'D


----------



## oelkanne (8. März 2014)

Hallöle

Ich bin in Sachen HWBot ziemlich neu und würde gerne mal wissen wie das so läuft?? Hab mal HWBot Prime und das Intel XTU geladen aber irgendwie steig ich da ned durch was ich machen muss um meine Ergebnisse hochzuladen.


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Wie Hwbot funktioniert und was man beachten sollte ist hier sehr gut beschreiben --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-fuer-hwbot-rev-4-a.html

Bei den beiden Benchmarks ist es recht einfach. Wenn Du im Hwbot registriert bist kannst DU die Ergebnisse direkt nach dem Durchlauf hochladen. Bei HWbot  Prime musst Du an CPU-Z denken. hier am besten die Reiter CPU, RAM und Mainboard öffnen und dann einfach Analyze on Hwbot klicken.
Beim XTU klickst Du einfach nach dem Durchlaf auch Compare online und dann wählst Du Complete aus


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

Cool DANKE  

Ich bin mir halt nicht ganz so sicher weil da immer steht Standard Tackt oder sowas. Und dieses XTU...hab es Installiert aber ich trau mich nicht den PC Neuzustarten wegen meinem Eingestellt doch ziemlich Stabilen System. Stellt mir das XTU alles auf Standard zurück??


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Ne da wird nichts zurückgestellt. Die Einstellungen die Du im Bios gemacht hast bleiben.
Im XTU kannst Du aber den Takt anheben, was nach einem Neustart dann wieder weg ist


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

aha nun gut Neustart erfolgt...aber ich kann da nix mit HWbot direkt vergleichen...der Menüpunkt fehlt bei mir


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Wie mit Hwbot vergleichen?
Wenn DU den XTU hast laufen lassen. Dann hast Du neben dem Ergebnis einen Button mit Compare Online. Da klickst Du drauf und das ergebnis wird automatisch hochgeladen. Danach kannst Du auf Complete klicken und die Daten zur Hardware eintragen und dann bestätigst Du noch die Regeln und klickst auf Submit

Welche Hardware hast Du denn?


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

Ich kapier das ehrlich gesagt grad gar nicht...im XTU kann ich nur Stress Test machen oder was mach ich denn falsch hier...oh mann...


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

So sollte es eigentlich aussehen -->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Version hast Du denn?
Lade dir mal diese herunter --> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...+Extreme+Tuning+Utility+(Intel®+XTU)&lang=eng
Kann sein das deine Version zu alt ist und die CPU daher noch nicht unterstützt wurde


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

Alles klar..das ging aber er kann mit meiner Hardware nix anfangen...naja...Cinebench mag HWBot auch nicht...aber warum das schon wieder??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Naja das auslesen funktioniert nicht immer 100%ig.

Beim Cinebench hast Du glaube ich teilweise , statt . gemacht. Du musst beim Ergebnis und beim Takt immer mit . trennen


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

Ahhh jetzted...puh...was für eine Geburt


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Denk dran, immer ein bild deines Rechners mit hochzuladen, sonst bekommst Du keine Punkte


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

grrrr. alles nochmal


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Warum alles  nochmal?
Du kannst die Ergbnisse editieren


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

dann bin ich mal gespannt obs irgendwann mal nen punkt gibt


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Sobald du ein Bild hochlädst gibt es auch punkte


----------



## oelkanne (9. März 2014)

Cool  verzeih mir die dämlichen fragen....hab jetzt mal bissl was hochgeladen und ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## minicoopers (9. März 2014)

Ist doch nicht schlimm.  Anfangs ist es immer etwas schwerer sich in das ganze einzufinden.


----------



## DjangOC (13. März 2014)

Sagt mal, macht es Sinn, auf meinen USB 3.0 128GB (der effektiv nur 117 hat, so ne Verarsche) ein OS zu installieren das optimiert zum benchen ist, und dann noch paar Benches raufpacken? Oder ist es dann zu langsam?


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2014)

Verarsche? Grundlegendes informatisches Problem...


> For example, when referring to data transfer rates[4] and to disk storage space,[5] "kilobyte" means 1000 (103) bytes. On the other hand, random-access memory capacity such as CPU cache measurements are always stated in multiples of 1024 (210) bytes, due to memory's binary addressing (see Binary prefix and JEDEC memory standards).


Kilobyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Und nein wäre nicht zu langsam (wie du dir sicher schon gedacht hast).


----------



## DjangOC (13. März 2014)

Dennoch empfinde ich es als Verarsche, 11GB weniger als angeprisen.

Naja, als ich von der Vertex 3 aif ihn ein 50GB iTunes Pack an Daten kopiert hab, kam es mir vor als ob das Ding stink langsam sei. - Bin mit meiner RevoDrive 3 X2 wohl etwas zu verwöhnt :p
Der Stick ist ja schon schneller als USB2 aber es kam mir halt so langsam vor.

Dann wäre die nächste Frage, wo gibts ein Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit abspeck service pack


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. März 2014)

Also ich bin bei meinem Alltagssystem für Jahre mit ner 64GB SSD ausgekommen... Die hatte ich zu Anfang sogar noch partitioniert, also da wirst du kein verschlanktes Windows nehmen müssen


----------



## DjangOC (14. März 2014)

Das wegem Abspecken mein ich nicht auf die grösse des OS bezogen, sondern auf den Verlust an Punkten der durch gewisse unnötige Dateien entsteht.

Aber muss schon sagen, die Preise fur USB 3.0 sind schon arg gefallen, Dads 16 GB Stick hat vor nem Jahr so viel gekostet wie heute ein 128GB Stick


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2014)

USB 3.0 wtf Das ist das 1., was ein OCer abschaltet zum Benchen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

wie viel an score zieht usb 3 wenn man fragen darf?? XD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. März 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> wie viel an score zieht usb 3 wenn man fragen darf?? XD


 
Das kommt immer aufs System an...
Bei meinem Test damals hat z.B. das Abschalten mancher Funktionen keine Verbesserung in wPrime gebracht.
Dinge wie Aerodesign hingegen kosten spürbar Leistung.
Im Prinzip ist ein möglichst minimiertes System immer zu bevorzugen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

ich hab usb3 jetz mal im bios aus gemacht, war aber kein großer unterschied


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. März 2014)

Natürlich macht das sehr wenig aus, aber solche Sachen summieren sich. Und wenn du genug solcher Tricks anwendest oder eben nicht, dann wirst du das in Benchmarks wie SuperPi 32M sehr wohl merken.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

stimmt auch wieder... ich schaff im 32m mit 5.1 ghz leider nur 19 einhalb min


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. März 2014)

Du musst n bissel auf Deine Screens achten digger... CPU-Z Mem nicht vergessen! Und wprime1024 ist Dir abgekackt...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

ja aber ich hab gehofft, dass des auch so geht ich hab danach keinen besseren run mehr hin bekommen und das mit cpu-z mem is schon geupdated, nur nimmt hwbot meinen score net an -.-

@offtopic Übrigens: wer bock auf EOS hat mal hier vorbei schauen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/325602-pcgh-eos-2014-a.html


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. März 2014)

Naja, der run lief ja nicht mal durch. Denke nicht das dass ''so geht''
Bei SuperPi auch das Fenster mit ''calculation done'' NICHT wegdrücken, die kompletten Details UND die Checksum müssen sichtbar sein!
Bei wprime32 z.b. hast Du noch zweimal den CPU Tab offen..


----------



## Ü50 (23. März 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Naja, der run lief ja nicht mal durch. Denke nicht das dass ''so geht''
> Bei SuperPi auch das Fenster mit ''calculation done'' NICHT wegdrücken, die kompletten Details UND die Checksum müssen sichtbar sein!
> Bei wprime32 z.b. hast Du noch zweimal den CPU Tab offen..


 
Jeder Anfang ist schwerhhhhhr.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (23. März 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Jeder Anfang ist schwerhhhhhr.


 
Oooohhh jaaaa, weiß ich selbst!!! Stelle ja selber zwischendurch noch ''schlaue'' Fragen
Will ja auch nur Tips geben...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. März 2014)

ich merks ja wenn der score gesperrt wird


----------



## Lippokratis (31. März 2014)

Schöner 2. Platz vom Team im 2. Warm-up Contest für  den Team Cup. Jetzt sind wir hoffentlich  gut aufgewärmt und gedehnt für den richtigen Wettbewerb. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Kurze Frage :
Würde mal gerne "alte" Hardware kaufen & die OCen.. 
Was gibt es denn relativ günstig ?


greetzz

P.S : 2D benchen


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

Günstig und 2D --> S. 775 
Viele Celerons und Pentiums gibt es schon für weniger als 5€


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Aber ich hab kein Board / Ram und die Teile sind unverschämt teuer 
Hab halt nicht soviel Geld als Schüler


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

Aber für 2D sind die am günstigsten. Aber da Du schon ein Z77 Board hast, kannst Du auch für S 1155 Celerons oder Pentiums kaufen. Kosten aber auch so 30€+ und bringen nicht so viele Punkte wie S. 775 CPUs

Oder Du bencht 3D und kaufts dann so etwas wie 8800GTS o.ä. wobei da ein i7 besser wäre


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Hab hier noch ne 9600GT mit Vorgelötetem Voltmod nur keine Poti's , ich zahl keine 50ct und 6,95Versandkosten 
Ich muss eine SSD auftreiben um meinem i5 wieder zu geben , ich war mal 3ter.. jetzt 7ter xD


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2014)

Ich hätte z.B. noch einige P4 S775 CPUs zwischen 2,8 und 3,2GHz, 520/520J, 540, 630, 640 usw, die ich abgeben würde. An S775 CPUs kommst du schwierig günstiger


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte z.B. noch einige P4 S775 CPUs zwischen 2,8 und 3,2GHz, 520/520J, 540, 630, 640 usw, die ich abgeben würde. An S775 CPUs kommst du schwierig günstiger


 
Ich muss erstmal mit "Oldschool" Anfangen , da hat mir hier ein Teammate ein gutes Angebot gemacht 

P.S: Ich hab nen 775er hier herumliegen , mein Server hat einen 
Wer hat nen Board günstig abzugeben hehe ?


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

Was verstehst Du denn unter Oldschool? S 478?

Das mit den Board ist echt schlecht. Da muss man viel Glück haben, wenn man ein gescheites findet


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

Sockel A und 478 
WaKü habe ich , nur den Heatkiller muss ich zurechtmachen


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2014)

Sockel A geht gut mit Wakü.
Mit ein wenig Kälte und Kühlerfrostschutz kannst du sowas machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du noch irgendwo ne Campinggefriertruhe hast dann geht das
auch wesentlich komfortabler - davon hab ich aber leider keine Bilder.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

So ich hol mir jetzt noch nen 775er Board irgendwo , bin zum Computerladen rein wo meine Mam schafft&hab paar 478er und ein775er mitgenommen 
Muss jetzt noch nen Adapter fürn Heatkiller bauen , aus Holz geht das bestimmt 
EDIT : Meine P4er sind geköpft , morgen noch WLP kaufen und dann auf meine Bundles warten


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

Universal abit > Motherboard, Digital Speakers, iDome, AirPace, Multimedia
Ist das Board okay zum OCen von 939?


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2014)

Eher nicht.
Du bräuchtest eher was mit Nforce4 Chipsatz - ein DFI Lanparty zum Beispiel.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> Du bräuchtest eher was mit Nforce4 Chipsatz - ein DFI Lanparty zum Beispiel.


 
Kosten?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

Abit NF7-S
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe
beide für 15 Euro? ist das okay zum Benchen


----------



## Ü50 (1. April 2014)

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
Schau mal dort rein. Dann kannst du sehen wie oft und mit welchem Board gebencht wurde.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
> Schau mal dort rein. Dann kannst du sehen wie oft und mit welchem Board gebencht wurde.


 
Das NF7-S soll gut sein , dann werde ich das holen.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Kosten?


Je nach Phantasie des Verkäufers.
Reell aber so zwischen 25 und 40€


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt 2x Sockel A Boards , dann ein 478er Board +CPU + Ram und viele Prozessoren. Meine P4's habe ich verklebt mit Silicon , die haben Silber WLP bekommen  Wochenende wird funny , hoffendlich kommen paar Punkte rein (:


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2014)

Stell dier das nicht so einfach vor - auch in den "unteren" Klassen mußt du um deine Punkte kämpfen.
Aber eigentlich sollten die eh nur sekundär sein, der Spaß an der Sache sollte dominieren.


----------



## blackbolt (2. April 2014)

hab hier noch ein A8N-E (nForce 4 Ultra) Chipsatz (Sockel 939) wenn du interesse hast kannste dich ja melden


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. April 2014)

Hehe , für den Chipsatz die Kühlung. xD


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2014)

Harte Konkurrenz für Roman.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. April 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Schöner 2. Platz vom Team im 2. Warm-up Contest für  den Team Cup. Jetzt sind wir hoffentlich  gut aufgewärmt und gedehnt für den richtigen Wettbewerb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wir sind wohl doch noch nicht genug aufgewärmt, also gibt es noch einen Contest im April.

April's Final Team Cup Warm-up @ HWBOT

#1: MaxxMem DDR1 
#2: Socket 754 SuperPI 1M 
#3: Pentium 1 PiFast 
#4: AMD Venice SuperPI 32M 
#5: Q6600 3DMark06


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2014)

Für die Q6600 Stage hätte ich was da. Leider nur Lukü. In zwei Wochen könnte ich den auch wieder unter Kokü schnallen, auch wenn ich da noch für nix garantieren will.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

MaxMem kann ich machen , hab DDR1 hier


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2014)

DDR1 könnte ich auch was machen.
BH5 und Samsung TCCD hab ich hier.
Allerdings müsste ich nen Crashkurs in MaxxMem machen, hab ich mich noch nie mit beschäftigt,


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hehe , für den Chipsatz die Kühlung. xD


 
Sehr geil 

@ Schnitzel: Im MaxxMem spielt die CPU auch eine Rolle. Je höher der CPU Multi desto höher das Ergebnis. Frag mich nicht warum, aber ich hatte vor Jahren mal mit einem i7-975 getestet und da war es so.


----------



## Stoffel01 (4. April 2014)

Bei DDR1 könnte ich höchstens n bissl mit meinen P3s und Celerons rumprobieren. Brauch auf dem Board unbedingt noch n Voltmod


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

Ich bekomme wohl morgen mein NF7S , dann kann ich da mein Athlon hochjagn. P4er hab ich auch da  aber mein NT macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung ...


----------



## blackbolt (4. April 2014)

2: Socket 754 SuperPI 1M kann ich probieren 

dann kann ich mal mein DFI LANparty UT nF3 250Gb testen 

aber cpu mässig weiss ich nicht ob ich was reissen kann


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> 2: Socket 754 SuperPI 1M kann ich probieren
> 
> dann kann ich mal mein DFI LANparty UT nF3 250Gb testen
> 
> aber cpu mässig weiss ich nicht ob ich was reissen kann


Da bekommen wir das hin , weiss nicht ob Schnitzel oder ich groß was reissen können


----------



## Ü50 (4. April 2014)

Wenn nicht du, wer sonst?
Ich komme mit meinem DFI nicht zurecht.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2014)

Für DDR1 hab ich S.462 mit einem NF7-S oder S.939 mit einem DFI Lanparty schlagmichtot mit diversen Prozessoren und dem oben erwähnten Ram am Start.
Jemand ne Ahnung was da eher Erfolgversprechend ist?
Ich würde mal auf S.939 setzen weil da wesentlich höhere FSB's drin sind, oder?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

Roman hat gesagt das Multis besser sind? 
NF7-S hab ich auch hier , da kann ich auch durchbenchen. 
Hab A-DATA Viesta Extreme 2x512MB hier , die sollten gut gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2014)

Ich nehme mal an S478 kann man für DDR1 OC vergessen oder? Ich hab noch nen Abit IC7-G und zwei Corsair TwinMOS zuhause liegen...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an S478 kann man für DDR1 OC vergessen oder? Ich hab noch nen Abit IC7-G und zwei Corsair TwinMOS zuhause liegen...


 
in 25Tagen läuft die DDR1 Challenge aus , bis dahin kann ich & andere hier testen ob A oder 478 besser zum DDR1 OCen ist


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Roman hat gesagt das Multis besser sind?


 Wäre aber ziemlich crappy wenn das den entscheidenden Ausschlag geben würde.
Aber trotzdem sollte auch da S939 zumindest keine Nachteile haben.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nichtmals ob das DFI läuft.
Gekauft und in den Schrank gepackt.


----------



## Lippokratis (5. April 2014)

hab mal schnell geguckt und bei Maxxmem sind im Moment vor allem 939 Systeme vorne mit DDR RAM um die 300 MHz mit 2-2-2 Latenzen. Prozessor scheint da egal zu sein. Sind Unterschiede von bis zu 600MHZ ohne positive Auswirkung dabei. Wobei mir Maxxmem als extrem verbuggt in Erinnerung ist. Hoffe das hat sich gelegt in der zwischen Zeit.


----------



## oelkanne (5. April 2014)

Ich wär gern mal bei ner Session dabei....


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> hab mal schnell geguckt und bei Maxxmem sind im Moment vor allem 939 Systeme vorne mit DDR RAM um die 300 MHz mit 2-2-2 Latenzen. Prozessor scheint da egal zu sein. Sind Unterschiede von bis zu 600MHZ ohne positive Auswirkung dabei.


 
Also wie gehabt - Multi runter - FSB hoch - Latenzen tunen.



oelkanne schrieb:


> Ich wär gern mal bei ner Session dabei....


Soweit ich weiß ist hier in nächster Zeit zumindest nichts großes geplant


*Edit:*
Rufe ich meine HW-Bot Signatur auf bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, mache ich dasselbe z.B bei Lippo komme ich ganz Normal auf seine Profilseite.
Gibt es eine plausible erklärung dafür?


----------



## Lippokratis (5. April 2014)

der link ist anders. mein link ist Lippokratis @ HWBOT bei dir ist http://www.hwbot.org/user.do?userId=15600 in der signatur hinterlegt. vlt. anpassen unter meine signature oder nochmal neu die signatur einstellen


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Meine link ist noch die Urform, hab ich nie geändert.
Gestern hab ich auf HW-Bot das Design mal ein wenig geändert, ist auch sofort übernommen worden.
Ich werd mal schauen.


----------



## Moose83 (5. April 2014)

Wie nix großes, Freeocen macht bald ne Session


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Deswegen sag ich ja *hier*.
Mein Tellerrand ist momentan ziemlich hoch, ich komm gerade erst wieder rein.

*Edit:*
Signatur klappt jetzt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. April 2014)

jemand hier mit einem NF7-S? Geht an , zeigt Kein Bild... Grün und Rot leuchten  wenns noch aus ist Leuten Rot...?  Vlt zu viel anpressdruck?

Steige erstmal aus , keine meiner Hardware funktioniert gescheit. Das Abit ist dann wohl durch


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Ja, is ne Diva.
Ich hatte mal eins das wollte zum verrecken nicht mehr starten.
Komplett in den Schrank, einen Monat später wieder raus und geht an als ob nie was gewesen wäre.
Bios zurück gesetzt?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. April 2014)

Geht nur mit einem Ramslot , kann nicht von USB booten...^^ 
Aber sonst gehts , muss nur XP auf ne cd brennen.

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php/186076-V-Abit-NF7-S-Rev1-2-getestet-bis-FSB215

Kann das die Lösung sein? Weil schon dumm wenn die 2 Slots nicht gehen.^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. April 2014)

Hab nen Athlon XP 2000+ drinne , auf meinem NF7-S und der packt keinen 150er FSB... Multi hab ich auch mal auf 5x gemacht. Ram ist nen Vitesta Extreme Edition... Hab das D26 Manta XT BIOS drauf , irgendwie packt das Board nichts..^^
Aufwas muss ich da den RAM Teiler machen 

huch? http://hwbot.org/submission/1070262_the_iii_superpi___1m_athlon_mp_1800_53sec_282ms
200er FSB , meiner will keine 160....^^ und Multi kann ich auch nicht ändern bzw. wird nicht übernommen...


----------



## blackbolt (5. April 2014)

160 ist doch gar nicht so schlecht

,der fsb hat ja nicht nur mit dem board sondern auch mit der cpu zu tun

nennt man auch fsb wall wenn die cpu so eine hat haste sogut wie keine chance drüber zu kommen,höchstens mit kälte vielleicht

haste den ramteiler mal verändert,viellecht kommste so noch einwenig höher


----------



## Agent_Fresh (5. April 2014)

Sauber...dann kann ich auch mal mitspielen Hätte für 1M und 32M eigentlich noch direkt n paar scores, wenn die Sache mit dem Hintergrund nicht wär...
MaxxMem werd ich auch mal probieren, hab DDR der 260-270 macht. Allerdings hab ich den noch nie gebencht, hoher FSB und niedrige Latenzen?
Wie ist denn das bei nem Contest, 1 score pro Team, müssen wir das vorher absprechen oder einfach hochladen und der beste zählt?


----------



## blackbolt (5. April 2014)

nee jedes team kann soviele hochladen wie sie wollen es wird nur das beste gezählt 

ich denke schon (hoher FSB und niedrige Latenzen) sollten es schon sein

wenn du ein ergebniss hast einfach hochladen  gibt ja auch immer einen Competition Point

von meinen 668 League Points sind es 63 Competition Points also lohnen tut sich das immer  und die sind für die Ewigkeit die Points


----------



## Agent_Fresh (6. April 2014)

Ja gut zu wissen, danke Dir. Hab jetzt grad n Sempron 2600 drauf den ich die Tage benchen wollte, danach werd ich nochmal mal den 3200 Venice draufpacken. Mit dem hab ich bei 2.85GHz n paar schöne scores hinbekommen. Mal schauen was ich machen kann...


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2014)

Schnitzel_12000`s MaxxMem score: 132.1 marks with a DDR SDRAM
Mal ein erstes Ergebnis mit Nf2 weil das System noch auf dem Tisch lag.
Jetzt werd ich mal schauen ob das Lanparty läuft.
Wenn ja werd ich mich auch nochmal um nen Superpi 32m run kümmern.


----------



## Lubke (11. April 2014)

ich hab erst gedacht der wert wäre schwach weil die anderen zwischen 400 und 700 liegen, aber nachdem ichs selbst probiert hab... wie hast du mit so ner schwachen cpu einen wert von über 100 erreicht? :O
hab drei systeme probiert, das langsamste war ein barton @ 2,4 ghz, aber ich bin nicht über zweistellige ergebnisse hinausgekommen 
barton @ 2,4 ghz, ram @ 230 mhz cl 2,5 dualchannel 77 punkte Oô
was mach ich da falsch? 
der grieche auf dem letzten platz is der einzige, dessen werte ich nachvollziehn kann -.-


----------



## Lippokratis (11. April 2014)

Maxxmem ist ein Memory Benchmark, da sollte 225 CL 2-2-2 immer schneller sein als 230 CL2,5. CPU-Takt sollte da wohl nicht die große Rolle spielen, sieht man ja auch an den Top Ergebnissen. Ob 3,0 GHz oder 3,6 GHz macht keinen Unterschied, hauptsache der RAM läuft mit hohen frequezen und niedrigen latenzen. was von beiden wichtiger ist, kann man ja mal testen


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2014)

Ja, die ersten Ergebnisse mir demselben Takt waren auch knapp unter 100.
Mit Memset habe ich dann unter Win nach und nach die Latenzen getuned.
Allerdings nicht bis zum bitteren Ende da ich ja immer noch das S.939 System in der Hinterhand habe.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl das der allererste Run direkt nach dem Starten der schnellste ist.


----------



## Lubke (11. April 2014)

danke schon mal 
mein brett hat leider nen hau und erkennt daher auch die cpu nicht, die draufsteckt, darum war der barton beim ersten lauf mit 1,55 ghz getaktet, beim zweiten mit 2,4, der ram aber identisch. punkte beim ersten mal glaub so 23, beim zweiten 77. also dass die cpu nix ausmacht, kann ich jetz auch nich sagen 
danach hab ich mir erstma schnellere rechner genommen, aber hat dann auch nich mehr so viel gebracht. zum schluss über 3 ghz und trotzdem kaum über 90 punkte gekommen... allerdings nur mit billigem asrock-brett, wo sich auch nich viel einstellen lässt... den ram kann ich nur beim barton richtig einstellen, aber da is wieder cpu bei 2,4 ghz schicht...

ich muss nochmal schaun was die erfolgversprechenste kombi ist... hab aber gesten bei drei unterschiedlichen systemen mich innerhalb von 20 punkten bewegt und war dementsprechend gefrustet.

@schnitzel: theoretisch sollte nur der cpu-wechsel bei dir ja reichen um die 369,4 punkte von dem über dir locker zu schlagen. dein ram hat höheren takt und minimal bessere timings... bin mal gespannt ob du nur durch cpu so nen riesen sprung bei dem benchmark schaffst...


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2014)

Wenn der Speichertakt und dessen timings und nicht die CPU bzw deren Takt die Hauptrolle spielt wird das zum großen Teil am Chipsatz selber liegen.
Denn in dem lag früher der Speichercontroller und der hat natürlich wieder direkten Einfluss auf das ansprechen des Ram.
Wenn du dir mal die Datendurchsätze der Ergebnisse über mir anschaust, da müsste ich meinen Speicher theoretisch mit ~700Mhz takten um daran zu kommen.
Irgendwas muss der nforce4 also anders machen als der nforce2


----------



## Lubke (11. April 2014)

da ist was dran. das würde auch erklären, warum ein core 2 duo @ 3,08 ghz @ asrock-billigbrett kaum schneller ist als ein barton @ 2,4 ghz @ dfi nf2...
zu dumm, dann scheiterts für mich wohl schon an nem brauchbaren brett 
bis auf das dfi hab ich nämlich erst ab core 2-zeiten teure highendbretter und die unterstützen natürlich alle nur ddr2/ddr3 ram...


----------



## Lippokratis (11. April 2014)

athlon 64 hat den IMC in der CPU, daher arbeitet der IMC mit sehr niedrigen Latenzen gegenüber einen IMC im Chipsatz und ist nicht irgendwie limitiert durch FSB V-Link oder was es da noch alles gibt. Alle TOP DDR1 Ergebnisse sind im Bereich 270 - 280 MHz RAM mit  CL 2-2-2 gemacht wurden bei um die 3 GHz. Da scheint wohl der sweet spot vom Athlon 64 IMC zu liegen oder da ist das Ende vom IMC .


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2014)

Ah ja, genau. 
So war das. Deswegen musste beim Umstieg auf ddr2 ja auch der Sockel getauscht werden obwohl sich die CPU selber ja eigentlich nicht wirklich verändert hat.


----------



## Lubke (11. April 2014)

erklärt warum der core 2 @ 3 ghz gegen die alten athlons so abgelosed hat... der ddr1 controller sitzt glaub ich auf dem asrockbrett, nativ arbeitet der core 2 ja mit ddr2 ram, korrekt?

jedenfalls hab ich die 100 punkte geknackt. du bist aber außer reichweite für mich, schnitzel. mein einziger athlon 64, oder besser gesagt sempron 64 mit ddr 1 unterstützung ist ein 754er, das heißt singel-channel und der ram streikt wenn ich versuche auf 1t zu stellen. der sempron selbst ist auch kein fsb wunder... außerdem kann man auf dem brett die subtimings nicht unter 3 einstellen weil das der niedrigste auswählbare wert ist. -.-
naja zumindest die 100 sind endlich gefallen ^_^


----------



## Lippokratis (11. April 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ah ja, genau.
> So war das. Deswegen musste beim Umstieg auf ddr2 ja auch der Sockel getauscht werden obwohl sich die CPU selber ja eigentlich nicht wirklich verändert hat.


 
naja ist eher so, das man AM2 Prozessoren auch mit einem nForce3 Chipsatz kombinieren kann, weil's halt egal ist, da der IMC in der CPU ist und der Chipsatz quasi nur noch die Grafikkarte und rest anbindet. aber es stimmt das sich nicht viel getan von athlon 64 (754) bis Athlon 64 (am2) 


Lubke schrieb:


> erklärt warum der core 2 @ 3 ghz gegen die alten athlons so abgelosed hat... der ddr1 controller sitzt glaub ich auf dem asrockbrett, nativ arbeitet der core 2 ja mit ddr2 ram, korrekt?


 Core2 kann theorethisch mit allen arbeiten, das hängt ja nur vom Chipsatz ab. von ddr1 bis ddr3 kannst du alles haben. dein asrock board, würde mal auf das 4core dual sata oder VSTA tippen, hat halt den VIA 880 Chipsatz der beides unterstützt. Der ist glaube ich sogar mal für amd Systeme als nachfolger vom KT600 Chipsatz (Sockel A) entwickelt wurden. früher gab es auch noch einige SIS chipsätze die sdram und ddr unterstützten. heute alles nichts mehr möglich, da musst das die cpu machen, wie bei den AM3 Prozessoren, wo viele auch mit ddr2 umgehen können


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. April 2014)

Hi, jemand nen Plan was ich ner 9800GT so an Spannung geben kann? Ist diese Karte: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81aBdOtNHdL._SL1500_.jpg (nur mit vorinstallieren Ram- und Spawa Heatsinks).
Momentan läuft unter Luft das hier, vGPU=1,43V vMem=2,3V, siehe Anhang.

Die wichtigen Bauteile, Spulen, MOSFETs usw. werden vielleicht 50° warm. GPU-Temperatur mit EKL Heidi bei 40°C Last. Will die Karte nur nicht kaputtmachen, scheint nicht die schlechteste zu sein. Und Standardspannung sind halt bloß 1,12V. Scheue mich da etwas Richtung 1,6 oder so zu gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. April 2014)

So, habe die Karte nun durchgebencht, Scores stehen ja auf meinem Profil deswegen poste ich die nicht extra nochmal. Sweetspot bei der Spannung lag bei etwa 1,43V, ab 1,5V stürzte das System sowieso pauschal ab (egal ob Last oder nicht). Sind aber paar ganz gute Ergebnisse rumgekommen, hab zumindest die Team Scores in jedem Bench bis auf den 03 verbessern können.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. April 2014)

Gestern habe ich versucht mit dem DFI WinXP zu installieren, hat nix geklappt.
Ich bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub, wenn ich wieder komme hab ich noch zwei Tage was abzuliefern.
Zur Not hab ich auch noch ein Gigabyte, irgendwas wird da hoffe ich noch gehen.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (19. April 2014)

Dann viel Spass und Erholung

Hab gestern auch die ersten Versuche gemacht. Beim So.754 1M dürfte ich den 2. Platz sicher haben, wenn da nich noch jemand extrem einen raus haut...
Beim 32M Venice hab ich gegen die 939 Systeme keine Chance, die laufen mit 3.2/3.3 GHz und meiner mit 2.8. Da kann ich mit 27 min und... nicht viel reißen.
MaxxMem versteh ich gar nicht, zb der Score vom OC-Team Europe, 360 Marks mit 194MHz Ram und 2-2-2-6-8 1T. Ich hatte auch 194 MHz und 2-2-2-5-7 1T und hab 196 Marks
Schaffe mit 270 MHz um die 270 Marks andere mit 280 MHz über 450 bei gleichen Timings und CPU Geschwindigkeit...  
Werd die Tage nochmal testen und hochladen.


----------



## Ü50 (19. April 2014)

Ich werde mich heute mal am 3DM06 mit dem Q6600 versuchen.


----------



## blackbolt (20. April 2014)

sockel 754 kann ich vergessen habe nur 2semprons und 2 mobile semprons

beim venice kann ich was versuchen der 3200+ macht unter kokü 3,1-3,2 ghz
Blackbolt`s CPU Frequency score: 3188.11 mhz with a Athlon 64 3200+ Venice s939

mus mal schauen vielleicht habe ich auch noch was dickeres 

hab die woche urlaub und könnte mal wieder was starten


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. April 2014)

Schöner Score Georg


----------



## Ü50 (20. April 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schöner Score Georg



 Danke.
Ich hätte den 06 gerne mit XP ausprobiert, leider bekam ich den Treiber nicht Installiert. Da stand immer erwas "msi service fehlgeschlagen"


----------



## blackbolt (22. April 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass und Erholung
> MaxxMem versteh ich gar nicht, zb der Score vom OC-Team Europe, 360 Marks mit 194MHz Ram und 2-2-2-6-8 1T. Ich hatte auch 194 MHz und 2-2-2-5-7 1T und hab 196 Marks
> Schaffe mit 270 MHz um die 270 Marks andere mit 280 MHz über 450 bei gleichen Timings und CPU Geschwindigkeit...
> Werd die Tage nochmal testen und hochladen.


 
das verstehe ich bei dir aber auch nicht ganz 

hier mal mein vorläufiges Ergebniss 

Blackbolt`s MaxxMem score: 497 marks with a DDR SDRAM


----------



## Ü50 (22. April 2014)

@ Agent_Fresh

das gleiche Prob habe ich auch. Ich komme nicht über 200.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (22. April 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> das gleiche Prob habe ich auch. Ich komme nicht über 200.


 
Na Gott sei Dank... dachte geht nur mir so
Hab aber auch von Lippo schon ne plausible Erklärung bekommen.

754 hab ich gerade abgeladen, probier ich aber noch zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Lubke (24. April 2014)

nicht über 200... ich war schon froh als ich die 100 geknackt hatte 
habs dann auch frustriert aufgegeben 

jetzt lass ich mich von meinem pentium 1 frusten, weil ich da kein os draufbekomme 

is n laptop ohne laufwerke und kann auch nich usb-booten -.-

hoffe der richtige team-cup hat mal wieder ne stage für mich dabei


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> das verstehe ich bei dir aber auch nicht ganz
> 
> hier mal mein vorläufiges Ergebniss
> 
> Blackbolt`s MaxxMem score: 497 marks with a DDR SDRAM


Schön. 
Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht sein du soviel Spannung für einen verhältnismäßig niedrigen RAM Takt  brauchst. 
Hast du denn raus bekommen welche chips verbaut sind?


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. April 2014)

Lubke schrieb:


> jetzt lass ich mich von meinem pentium 1 frusten, weil ich da kein os draufbekomme
> 
> is n laptop ohne laufwerke und kann auch nich usb-booten -.-


 Pentium 1 ist schwierig, die meisten Boards erkennen keine Laufwerke über 20GB und USB und sowas geht sowieso schonmal gar nicht. Ich musste das im Endeffekt mit nem 2GB IDE-Flashspeicher lösen, auf den ich tatsächlich nen XP gekriegt habe 
Das mit der P1 Stage sehe ich auch jetzt erst. Sowas dummes. Ich hab nen funktionierenden P1 MMX und vier verschiedene Boards da inklusive laufendem XP da. Leider bin ich erst in 3 Wochen wieder zuhause.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. April 2014)

> If we look more closely at the community statistics, we find *True Monkey* to be the most active Haswell overclocker with *540 results submitted*. With *16 CPUs* he also has the largest processor collection.


(Haswell Stats Update: 32,000 results, 2300+ Overclockers, Z87X-OC Most Popular, True Monkey (DE) Most Active)
Gute Arbeit Mario


----------



## blackbolt (25. April 2014)

Hab beim MaxxMem noch einen nachgelegt

Blackbolt`s MaxxMem score: 520.1 marks with a DDR SDRAM

warum der Memory-Copy diesmal so wenig ist verstehe ich selber nicht 

der 3800+ geht überhaubt nicht gut  bei 252 FsB ist ende trotz KoKü


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> (Haswell Stats Update: 32,000 results, 2300+ Overclockers, Z87X-OC Most Popular, True Monkey (DE) Most Active)
> Gute Arbeit Mario




....wot 

 Ich hab doch noch gar nicht richtig angefangen


----------



## u22 (27. April 2014)

Moin,

hat von euch jemand interesse an Intel Sockel 478 (8 Stück) und AMD Sockel 754 (1 Stück) CPUs? 

sind ungetestet, teilweise Pins verbogen, falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach mich anschreiben, sonst landen die in der Tonne


----------



## Lubke (29. April 2014)

@true monkey: sags du uns dann bescheid wenn du richtig anfängst? 

so viel zeit hätte ich auch gern mal


----------



## Lippokratis (30. April 2014)

Der (hoffentlich) letzte Warmup Cup vor dem Team Cup ist zu Ende und wir haben einen achtbaren 7. Platz heraus geholt. Wie schon im Februar und März sind wir das beste deutsche Team.

Jetzt kann es aber mal langsam mit dem Team Cup los gehen, warm genug ist es ja schon draußen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubke (5. Mai 2014)

so langsam könnte massman aber auch ma raus mit der sprache was beim tc14 gefordert wird :O
bin doch schon so neugierig >.<


----------



## Lippokratis (6. Mai 2014)

spätestens am 15.05. wissen wir was gebencht werden soll


----------



## Lubke (6. Mai 2014)

bis dahin bin ich aber wieder kalt und wir brauchen neue warm-ups


----------



## Ü50 (16. Mai 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> spätestens am 15.05. wissen wir was gebencht werden soll


 
Wir haben den 16.05. oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Mai 2014)

ich habe mich von schlechten Quellen hinters Licht führen lassen 

keine Ahnung wann es los geht


----------



## Lubke (19. Mai 2014)

zumindest is massman fast fertig hatter gesagt... das war letzte woche freitag


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

Moin moin Jungs, ich brauch bisschen Hilfe bei den bau von Dual Xeon 2011 System. Hat jemad von euch schon damit was versucht? Um es deutlich zu mache Sytem sieht so aus:

 CPU - 2 x Xeon E5 2695v2 ES
 Mobo - Asus Z9PA-D8
 RAM - 32Gb 1600 Registered (nicht ECC)
 Corsai1 1,5KW NT und Samsung SSD 260GB SATA3
 Grala Gigabyte 

 mein problem ist das( ich habe es geschaft OS zu instalieren aber) dass ding will und will nicht von SSD booten. Hängt im POST wie in eine endloss Schleife!
 In BIOS scheint alles wie es sein soll... aber....
 Danke in voraus für jede hilfe


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2014)

Hast Du mal die Default settings vom Bios geladen? So dass eventuell "falsche" Settings zurückgesetzt sind.
Festplatten Modus richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

SATA ist als AHCI festgelegt und standard einstellungen bringen nichts viel, bleibt weiterhin bei POST stehen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2014)

Mal mit IDE probiert ?


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2014)

Hat das Board mehrere Sata-Controller?


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

@True
 Die SSD steht in boot override drin,

 @der8auer
 ja der hat mehrere SATA controller+pike

 das ding macht mich wahnsinnig! BSE - board!!


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hab ich eine wd in wechkwlrahmen eingeschoben, erkannt ist es, starten tut der aber nicht


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

boot priority gewechselt un ding startet von wd! alter, warum das den!


----------



## Barisan (25. Mai 2014)

Mal tut das board oote mal nicht... echt ne nervern sage. ich geb auf .... kein bock mehr, gehe raus


----------



## blackbolt (29. Mai 2014)

Team Cup 2014 ist Online

HWBOT Team Cup 2014 @ HWBOT

gogogo


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2014)

Stage Sc 1/3 und  SC 2/4 übernehme ich


----------



## blackbolt (29. Mai 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Stage Sc 1/3 übernehme ich


 

wusste garnicht das du AMD hast


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2014)

brauch ich dafür einen AMD ??

Sempron ?
Dachte der reicht .. Xeon L3014 
 der G 470 wird dafür wohl nicht reichen 

ich such nur noch ein board dafür


----------



## blackbolt (29. Mai 2014)

mit Intel kommste da nicht weit 

mein Sempron 145 reagiert nicht auf Kälte ist immer bei 4567Mhz schluss


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2014)

naja der Xeon belegt in der WRL schon platz 8, 12 und 13 im cinebench 

 darum habe ich mir ja einen gekauft


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir mal SC4/3 und 5 anschauen.
Eventeull habe ich dann auch noch etwas für SC2/ 9  und SC3 /5


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2014)

Sind die alle jetzt ab direkt offen?
Ich könnte zusehen, dass ich in GF3 01er und AGP AM3 was mache. Das habe ich schon alles fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2014)

Ab dem 1.6. beginnt es


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. Juni 2014)

Moin, 
gibt es einen bestimmten Grund dafür, dass ich meine Ergebnisse des P3 850 Mhz S370 nicht validieren kann? Bekomme immer den Fehler "Dump corrupted". Aktuellste Version von CPU Z ist installiert. Kann es daran liegen, dass ich das letzte Evil Inside Beta Bios für mein CUSL2 geflasht habe?


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2014)

kannst du denn mit Standardtakt validieren? Wenn ja, hast du den Prozessor/PCI Takt zu sehr übertaktet und deswegen ist die Vali Datei defekt


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. Juni 2014)

Ok, probiere ich sofort

Edit: Auch bei Standardtakt der selbe Fehler...
Edit2: andere CPU, gleiches Problem...


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2014)

Versuch mal die 1.68 bei der 1.69 hatte ich auch öffters Probleme


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. Juni 2014)

Hatte vorher ja eine alte Version drauf, vielleicht auch zu alt. Ich probiere es dann nochmal mit der 1.68^^


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2014)

bitte auch darauf achten, dass die Dateien wirklich die cvf Endung haben. Wenn man über F7 speichert, passiert das automatisch. Wenn man es aber manuell macht und die Dateien umbenennt, ist die Endung weg. Einfach die Endung anfügen, dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2014)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher ja eine alte Version drauf, vielleicht auch zu alt. Ich probiere es dann nochmal mit der 1.68^^


Dateien, die älter als von Version 1.68 sind, werden glaube ich generell nciht mehr angenommen


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. Juni 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> bitte auch darauf achten, dass die Dateien wirklich die cvf Endung haben. Wenn man über F7 speichert passiert das automatisch, wenn man es aber manuell macht und die Dateien umbenennt, ist die Endung weg. Einfach die Endung anfügen, dann sollte es wieder gehen



Ich speicher generell per F7. Sonst ist man ja viel zu langsam wenn das System den schnelleren Takt vielleicht 2 Sekunden halten kann^^.

Die 1.68 werde ich morgen mal testen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2014)

Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass man keinen bestimmten Bildschirmhintergrund für den Team Cup braucht? Das machts ja echt total langweilig, dann laden einfach alle ihre alten LN2 Scores hoch und fertig...


----------



## McZonk (1. Juni 2014)

Kurze Antwort: Nö.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/335668-hwbot-team-cup-2014-diskussionsthread.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2014)

Ah danke^^ Weil auf HWBot nur steht: 





> "This competition is open to everyone. You can join by simply submitting a score."


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Juni 2014)

Schau dir die einzelnen Stages an:



> Must use official competition background: download (except for validation stages)


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2014)

Das ging als ich eben probiert hatte noch nicht, da kam ne Fehlermeldung mit "Bad Request" oder so.  Aber jetzt ist ja alles klar.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. Juni 2014)

Pentium 2 kann ich versuchen , in der PC Firma nebenan sollten da paar Kisten stehen 
RaspberryPi geht auch , nur der geht 1170Arm und 500Core und Ram 450... ich schau mal


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2014)

Neues Spielzeug ist heute gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß damit.
Hoffentlich geht der BLCK gut


----------



## blackbolt (3. Juni 2014)

hab heute schonmal einen kleinen für den TeamCup gemacht 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

denke da geht aber noch mehr meine 2te 88GTX will immoment mal wieder nicht so richtig 

wie man am setting sieht war das auch mehr so da hin geknallt 

cpu kühler(nur draufgestellt  ) ohne lüfter mit OC


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug ist heute gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe ich auch hier liegen.


----------



## sergmann (3. Juni 2014)

@True Monkey
Anderes Bios drauf, sonst hast bekommst kein XP drauf . War auch gerad am verzweifeln


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das Board gerade mal anlaufen lassen.  Ich habe das gleiche BIOS drauf wie True


----------



## sergmann (3. Juni 2014)

Das 401er und 508er Biose, die auf der HP von Asus drauf sind, gehen nicht für XP. Das 015er dafür scho


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2014)

Welches Bios hast du drauf Serg ?

edit ....du hast schneller auf meine frage geantwortet wie ich sie stellen konnte 

 edit 2 : hast du ein refresh drauf und läuft der mit dem Bios ? 

 ich hab ein R drauf


----------



## sergmann (3. Juni 2014)

richtig erkannt .
weiß doch, für nen Bencher is XP so was von notwendig


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juni 2014)

Mario, hast du mal den BLCK ausprobiert? 
Ich komme mit meinem 4570T schonmal wesentlich höher als mit dem Ga.
Bin mal gespannt, ob du mit dem Board höher kommst als mit deinem Max. VI EX.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2014)

nööp ...ich habe noch gar nichts getestet 

 lediglich mal ein OS installiert


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2014)

Hi, jemand nen Plan wieso meine GTX295 Dual-PCB nur eine GPU benutzt? Auf dem Z77X-UD3H werden sowohl unter XP als auch Win7 nur eine GPU erkannt, unabhängig vom Treiber. Auch im Geräte-Manager, GPU-Z und dem Nvidia Treiber gibt es nirgends einen Hinweis darauf, dass eine zweite GPU vorhanden ist, oder womöglich sogar SLI aktivierbar ist. Ist die Karte am Ende nur inkompatibel mit dem Board? Wäre auch nicht das erste Mal (meine 4850x2 läuft auch nicht darauf). Auf dem Foxconn Blackops X48 bringen beide Karten nicht mal ein Bild, wobei die eine GPU der 295 auf meinem UD3H wenigstens fehlerfrei arbeitet. 

Hab sie schon auseinandergenommen, sieht soweit gut aus, die SLI-Brücke ist richtig drauf. Treiber probiert einige von 285.62 bis 337.50 unter beiden OS. Ist übrigens eine EVGA Red Edition, sprich mit Backplate und so weiter... Falls das BIOS-technisch vielleicht nen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Lubke (12. Juni 2014)

ohne das brett zu kennen, aber ich hatte das bei meinem 8800er-sli auch mal auf nem xfx-brett. da musste ich sli im bios aktivieren und dann liefs problemlos. vllt schauste mal im bios, obs dafür ne option gibt? kanns mir zwar bei sonem neuen brett kaum vorstellen, aber man weiß ja nie... (meins war noch 775)


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich tret gerade meine GTX680 SOC ein bisschen. GPU geht unter Wasser sagenhafte 1515MHz. Speichervoltmod fehlt noch, hat zu dem Datenblatt jemand ne Idee? CHL8212 datasheet - Digital Multi-phase Buck Controller The CHL8212/CHL8213/CHL8214

Ist auf der zweiten Seite rechts unten, Figure 3. Müsste doch eigentlich der "VSEN" Pin 3 sein oder?


Ach ja, die GTX295 ging übrigens zurück, wahrscheinlich ein PCB defekt.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2014)

Das steht im NDA Teil 

*Voltage Sense Input Loop#1*. This pin is connected directly to the VR output voltage of Loop #1
at the load and should be routed differentially with VRTN.

Das Problem ist, dass der CHL8212 ein digitaler Controller ist. Das bedeutet, dass du nicht so einfach einen FB Mod machen kannst. Selbst wenn du es versuchst wirst du schon bei 0,05 Volt über dem Standardwert in eine OVP laufen. Der einfachste Weg wäre ein eVc von elmor zu nehmen (zum Bestellen ihm eine PN im HWBot Forum schreiben) und das Teil an die I2C Anschlüsse (Pin 13 und 14) anlöten. Dann kannst alles problemlos einstellen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Juni 2014)

Na dann lass ich da jetzt einfach die Finger von. So einen eVc wollte ich mir schon mal bestellen, hab ihn aber bisher nie wirklich gebraucht - FB Mod ging letzten Endes doch immer noch (z.B. bei dem CHL 8318). Und nen Kommilitone kriegt die Karte morgen. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.^^


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Neues Spielzeug.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Devil's Canyon...


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

Meine Rams laufen auf z 97 ne ecke besser.
 Wird auf dem nicht anders sein


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn das so ist, werde ich wohl am WE mal von Z87  auf Z97 umbauen


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

statt 8-12-8 96 1T laufen meine Ram auf z97 mit 7-12-7 80 1T @ 2600


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht. 
War das auf den Gene oder auf dem Impact?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

Auf den Gene VII ...das Impact bin ich gerade am isolieren


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Dann sollte ich beim Hero auch etwas verbesserung merken.
Mit dem Impact läuft der Ram sicherlich nochmal besser


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

^^Glaube ich nicht ...ist ja leider das z87 

 Mal schauen was ich im XTU mit dem i3 4360 und den rams erreiche wenn Ln2 zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Achso stimmt ja.
Aber mit LN2 ist vielleciht trotzdem ncoh etwas drin


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

mal schauen ....wenn nicht weiß ich wenigstens das Dice für non k ausreicht


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2014)

Bis auf das ASRock Z97 liefen bei mir alle Z87 Boards deutlich besser was RAM OC angeht. Die Main-Timings sind hier nicht entscheidend. Bei Z97 haben einige Hersteller die 2nd und 3rd Timings extrem entschärft. Dadurch kann man zwar die Main Timings weiter anziehen, aber die Performance ist ziemlicher Müll.

Meine aktuellen Favoriten sind Impact Z87 und ASRock OC Formula Z97.

Was Devils Canyon angeht: Die CPUs laufen unter Luft zwar ganz gut, aber unter LN2/DICE skaliert überhaupt gar nichts. Da sind gut selektierte 4770K bei weitem besser.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

^^ich habe aber alle Timings inklusive 3rd Timings manuell gefixt ....genau mit den gleichen werten wie bei z 87 

 und die cl 7 haben mich im XTU von 556 P. auf 560 P gebracht


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

Wo find ich den Hintergrund für den Team Cup

 bin momentan blind ...oder zu blöd den zu finden


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Den findest Du hier ...

HWBOT Team Cup 2014 @ HWBOT
Einfach das Bild speichern und dann als Hintergrund nutzen


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

buhu ...welches ...wo ??


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Das unter den Stages  

Hier der Link zum Bild selbst http://news.hwbot.org/Competitions/850_TeamCup2014/teamcup-2014-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

´danke ...jetzt habe ich es


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut. Dann viel Erfolg beim Benchen


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2014)

läuft ...ich mach mal den Cine mit g470

 besser wie nichts


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2014)

Mario, ich habe auch für den Cine noch etwas hier, bin nur zu faul jetzt umzubauen


----------



## Nachtelf (18. Juni 2014)

Ich warte auch nur auf den Sempron 145 - dann mach ich den Cine auch noch mal


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2014)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> Ich warte auch nur auf den Sempron 145 - dann mach ich den Cine auch noch mal



Ich habe zwei hier liegen, wie gesagt zu faul zum Umbauen. Habe immo 1150 und 1155 und AM3 938 aufgebaut.


----------



## Nachtelf (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, das mit der Faulheit 😇


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Juni 2014)

Haben wir schon was für CPU-Z % OC Intel? Ich hab hier noch nen Celeron 430, der mal knapp 130% mitgemacht hat, aber wenn schon wer was besseres hat bau ich hier kein viertes System auf.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2014)

Wird wohl am Alter liegen


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Haben wir schon was für CPU-Z % OC Intel? Ich hab hier noch nen Celeron 430, der mal knapp 130% mitgemacht hat, aber wenn schon wer was besseres hat bau ich hier kein viertes System auf.


Es gibt ein Ergebnis mit 102%. Es würde sich also schin lohnen, wenn du den mal benchst


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juni 2014)

Ich probier mal was geht, hab leider nur ein Ersatzboard da. Für den Notfall hab ich noch nen 1366-Xeon, das hätte natürlich auch mal Stil^^


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Haben wir schon was für CPU-Z % OC Intel? Ich hab hier noch nen Celeron 430, der mal knapp 130% mitgemacht hat, aber wenn schon wer was besseres hat bau ich hier kein viertes System auf.


 
Mein E2140 (1,6 GHz) macht etwa 4300 MHz validation. Steht noch auf meiner To-Do-Liste


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2014)

hmm ...ist halt kein Sempron 

True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 1.05 points with a Celeron G470

edit ...1.06 gerade#

 edit 2 ....

 overclock ned muß einen Abgang gehabt haben 
 Wir sind an ihnen vorbei und somit die Nr 3


----------



## crazzzy85 (19. Juni 2014)

Den cinebench r11.5 mit sempron werde ich bei der Freeocen Session machen hab Ca 8 semprons


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2014)

@Mario, GENIEBEN?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2014)

^^keine Ahnung ...sie haben 6000 Punkte weniger wie gestern


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2014)

@True

UE50`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 1.31 points with a Sempron 145
Ich habe mal etwas draufgelegt, bin aber nur bis 4,5 Ghz gegangen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2014)

Hast du dir doch die Mühe gemacht umzubauen ? 

Ich habe heute Mittag mein letztes Dice hierfür verbraten und ganz übersehen das Markus da schon gut zugeschlagen hat 

True Monkey`s Realbench V2 score: 90188 points with a Core i5 4670K


----------



## Nachtelf (19. Juni 2014)

Nächste Woche wird mein Sempron auch kalt - unter Luft 4.27 GHz und 1. 20 im Cinebench


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juni 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hast du dir doch die Mühe gemacht umzubauen ?
> 
> Ich habe heute Mittag mein letztes Dice hierfür verbraten und ganz übersehen das Markus da schon gut zugeschlagen hat
> 
> True Monkey`s Realbench V2 score: 90188 points with a Core i5 4670K


.. 

Da geht es nur noch mit einem 5ghz 6 Kerner weiter...

Mein Xeon ist leider mit Wasser am limit...


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2014)

Wir haben eine Umfrage gestartet welcher Benchmark in Zukunft keine globalen Punkte mehr erhalten soll. Zur Auswahl stehen die Benchmarks der niedrigsten Aktivität. Hardware-Punkte bleiben erhalten!

*Zur Auswahl stehen:*
- PCMark2005
- Catzilla 1440p
- 3DMark05
- 3DMark01

Die Umfrage findet ihr auf Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking. auf der rechten Seite unterhalb der Teams-League.

Ihr würdet mir einen großen Gefallen tun wenn ihr für PCMark05 stimmt


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2014)

> Ihr würdet mir einen großen Gefallen tun wenn ihr für PCMark05 stimmt


 
 Steht denn noch was anderes zur Auswahl ? 

 PC mark


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2014)

PCMark 5 und Catzilla 1440P kann ich ja noch verstehen.

Aber das der 01 und 05 so niedrige Aktivitäten hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Will keiner mehr unter XP benchen

Ich habe für PCMark 5 gestimmt.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2014)

05 und 01 gehen noch, aber stehen eben ziemlich unten auf der Liste. In den letzten 3 Monaten haben etwa 200 unterschiedliche Bencher scores für 05 und 01 hochgeladen. Beim PCMark sind es nur 80. Es gibt andere Benchmarks die im vierstelligen Bereich liegen.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe mal Catzilla 1440p behält die Punkte 

PC Mark5 kann wegen mir die Punkte gestrichen bekommen


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2014)

@minicoopers

Da ich Cat.1440p nicht ans Laufen bekomme, ist es mir egal.

Die alten Punkte sollen so wie ich es verstanden habe doch bestehen bleiben.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @minicoopers
> 
> Da ich Cat.1440p nicht ans Laufen bekomme, ist es mir egal.
> 
> Die alten Punkte sollen so wie ich es verstanden habe doch bestehen bleiben.


 Warum bekommst Du den denn nicht zum laufen?

Achso, ich hatte "Angst" um mein Ergebnis --> minicoopers`s Catzilla - 1440p score: 20579 marks with a GeForce GTX 780


----------



## DrDave (24. Juni 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Warum bekommst Du den denn nicht zum laufen?
> 
> Achso, ich hatte "Angst" um mein Ergebnis --> minicoopers`s Catzilla - 1440p score: 20579 marks with a GeForce GTX 780


 
Ich hasse mittlerweile den Bench, total merkwürdig und nicht transparent in der Punkterechnung...

Jetzt mal beispielhaft an deinem Ergebniss:
Wie kannst du denn mehr Punkte haben als: frankythecat`s Catzilla - 1440p score: 17257 marks with a GeForce GTX 780
Alleine schon die Physicpoints sind einfach nur unplausibel...
Du hast mit dem 4770K @4,5GHz 2388 Punkte (mein erstes WTF?!, ich komme mit meinem 3770K@5ghz auf etwa 1200)
Und Frankythecat mit dem 3930K auf knapp 5,1Ghz auf 1580 Punkte

Den RAM, auch wenn er auch Einfluss hat mal außen vor.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich weis nicht warum es nicht geht.
Ist aber auch egal, da ich wahrscheinlich keine passende Graka habe um damit in die GL komme. Dafür gehe ich mir keine 780 TI holen


----------



## der8auer (25. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Wie in 2012 und 2013 gibt es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine GIGABYTE EOC.

*Veranstaltungsort:*
Know-Cube der Universität Heilbronn

*Datum:*
08. August 2014 (etwa 9-18 Uhr)

Es werden wieder Teams aus verschiedenen Foren (2 Bencher pro Team) gegeneinander antreten und natürlich gibt es neben Ruhm auch eine Kleinigkeit zu gewinnen  Die genauen Preise werden aber erst später bekannt gegeben.

*Wer kann teilnehmen?*
Grundvoraussetzung ist Erfahrung im Umgang mit flüssigem Stickstoff. Zusätzlich werde ich nur Bencher zulassen, die in den letzten 6 Monaten bei HWBot aktiv waren. Bewerbungen bitte formlos mit Link zum HWBot-Profil, zugehörigem Team und vollständiger Anschrift an:
eoc2014@der8auer.de


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Juli 2014)

Benche gerade eine 8600GT. Meine XP Platte hat heute morgen wohl den Geist aufgegeben, aber hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack unter Win7  Geht mir nicht so um den Score, der war komplett unoptimiert, sondern um die Taktraten (540/700 Standard).

// Beim Speicher muss ich mir aber noch was einfallen lassen, der wird sowas von schweineheiß (1150MHz@2,15V).


----------



## Lubke (4. Juli 2014)

~1 ghz auf der gpu? =O
schönes ding


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juli 2014)

Danke, aber Poparamiro hat seine auf 1100MHz GPU und 2400MHz Shadertakt bekommen mit Wakü, und dass ich das schaffe halte ich für unwahrscheinlich 
Ich werd mal Ergebnisse posten wenn ich mit dem guten Stück fertig bin. Bin momentan bei 1,55V GPU (1,4V Standard), also da wird noch ein bisschen Platz sein. Hoffe sie skaliert noch ein bisschen und dass mir keine OCP den Spaß versaut.


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2014)

Interessant  Von dem Typ habe ich auch noch an die 10 Karten hier  Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Lubke (4. Juli 2014)

mal so aus neugierde: hast du dir die 10 karten alle einzeln gebraucht zusammengekauft oder haste den ganzen schwung irgendwo abgestaubt? 



> aber Poparamiro hat seine auf 1100MHz GPU und 2400MHz Shadertakt bekommen


dafür dass deine werte noch nichtmal final sind, is das n lachhafter rückstand  den letzten rest schaffst du sicher auch noch  *daumendrück*


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe geschätzt an die 100 Karten hier und davon vielleicht 20 bisher gebencht  Alle gekauft


----------



## Stoffel01 (4. Juli 2014)

@der8auer #firstworldproblems


----------



## Lubke (4. Juli 2014)

gut, ich dachte schon ich wäre als einziger so bekloppt immer neue hardware zu kaufen obwohl ich nichma ansatzweise meine bestände gebencht habe


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Juli 2014)

So habe mal getestet. Die GPU war auch bei 1026MHz noch nicht am Ende, ich konnte aber nicht mehr höher gehen weil die Shader bei 2160MHz (1:2 Verhältnis ihr erinnert euch) zugemacht haben  Vielleicht sind da mit Treibern und genauem Rumexperimentieren auch noch 3% pro Bench rauszukitzeln, aber so für zwei Stunden benchen keine schlechte Ausbeute.
http://hwbot.org/user/masterchief79/

PS: Habe den 01 vergessen


----------



## der8auer (6. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade den Dual-Core WR im wPrime 1024m gebrochen 

400 GTPP 

[hwbot=2577155]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Lubke (7. Juli 2014)

woah nettes ergebnis


----------



## Stoffel01 (7. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lubke (8. Juli 2014)

kommt zu spät, er is "nur" noch 2ter


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

Jungs ...falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt wir haben die 60k marke überschritten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogibär (12. Juli 2014)

60.000 hört sich gut an. Gratulation


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Und jetzt teste ich mal meine G3258er 

Und soeben den 51 globalen Pokal geholt


----------



## Lubke (14. Juli 2014)

glückwunsch! 

insbesondere zu den top 50


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2014)

Geschafft 



> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächstes Ziel .....1000 Goldene


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch Mario und Waidmanns Heil  Respekt, ich kratze gerade erst so an den 100 Cups and Medals bzw. habe gerade 50 goldene geschafft


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juli 2014)

Soderle ....jetzt mal einen fürs Team eingefahren 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> PC Games Hardware
> Achievement gained: Collect 3000 golden Cups


 
 weiter geht's


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juli 2014)

Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass Bildfehler bei den *CPU Tests* des 3D Mark 06 (oder auch 03 und andere) kommen? 
Ich hab hier zwei 6800 Ultras in meinem Retro-Rechner, die in verschiedenen Games wunderbar funktionieren. Auch die GPU-Tests laufen einwandfrei. Schon zwei verschiedene Boards getestet, eins mit, eins ohne Hyper SLI Patch. Jedes zweite Bild kommen so Striemen durchs Bild, keine klassischen Artefakte sondern eher so wie Bildrauschen bei nem Röhrenfernseher. Ich hab auch schon beide einzeln getestet und da funktionieren sie wunderbar. Ich hab eher den Eindruck das ist irgendein SLI-Treiberfehler, aber hat den schonmal irgendwer gehabt?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. Juli 2014)

Könnte davon kommen, dass neue Treiber die alten Grakas zu stark auslasten. Versuche mal etwas zu untertakten.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2014)

Für Dice ganze Nice 

CPU-Z Validator 4.0


----------



## Lubke (22. Juli 2014)

@Masterchief79: takte mal den vram runter. wenn der überfordert ist, erzeugt er bildfehler ^_^
wirkt sich das denn auf das ergebnis aus? sonst isses ja wumpe. die tollen animationen kennst du doch sicher schon zur genüge 

@True Monkey: das grenzt ja schon fast an akord wie du die archievments holst. 
respekt


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2014)

Die EOC rückt näher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubke (24. Juli 2014)

aber da fehlt ja schon einer! 

nette kleine auswahl ^_^


----------



## blackbolt (25. Juli 2014)

wie soll das laufen,benchen mit cpu wechsel ????

das kostet doch zeit ohne ende ???

oder werden nur 1 sorte i7,i5  benutzt ????


----------



## der8auer (25. Juli 2014)

Ist relativ einfach. 4790Ks für euch, rest für mich


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2014)

Roman hat wieder großes vor


----------



## blackbolt (25. Juli 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist relativ einfach. 4790Ks für euch, rest für mich



das hört sich doch gut an hoffe für dich das was richtig gutes dabei ist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Bald werde ich mich bei HWbot registrieren und meine 440 benchen  hoffe ich kann bei PCGHX joinen(?).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> hoffe ich kann bei PCGHX joinen(?).


 
Du kannst


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

. Boah keine Zeit gehabt . Aber sie läuft +200 Speicher und +150 Chip stabil ohne Spannungserhöhung


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juli 2014)

Gibt ja im aktuellen Team Cup den Catzilla Benchmark mit der GTX580. 
Macht das mehr Sinn, die Kokü auf die GTX580, oder auf den 3770K zu hauen? Sprich -> limitiert ein 3770k@4,8GHz schon eine übertaktete GTX580? Die 580 kriege ich mit Wakü auf ungefähr 1025MHz. Mit Kokü müssten so um die 1200 drin sein hoffe ich.

Und meine GF3 hat leider den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Gibt ja im aktuellen Team Cup den Catzilla Benchmark mit der GTX580.
> Macht das mehr Sinn, die Kokü auf die GTX580, oder auf den 3770K zu hauen? Sprich -> limitiert ein 3770k@4,8GHz schon eine übertaktete GTX580? Die 580 kriege ich mit Wakü auf ungefähr 1025MHz. Mit Kokü müssten so um die 1200 drin sein hoffe ich.
> 
> Und meine GF3 hat leider den Geist aufgegeben.


 
Ich denke der 3770K limitiert mehr.
Wieviel MHz kannst du aus dem 3770K durch die KoKü noch rausholen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Juli 2014)

Mit 4C/8T vielleicht von 4,8GHz (Wasser) auf 5,4 oder 5,5, ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht. CPU sollte gut auf Kälte skalieren, bei Roman hat der unter LN2 knappe 6,8GHz gepackt.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, skaliert der Bench aber bedeutend mehr auf GPU-Takt und die CPU wird eher "nebensächlich". Ich würde die Kokü lieber auf die Graka basteln.

MFG


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Juli 2014)

Da es sich um die 720p version (sagt man das so?) handelt ist es vermutlich ziemlich ausgeglichen. Der derzeitige Platzt eins auf HWbot hatte auf der CPU~4,8GHz (4770k) und auf der GPU etwas über ein GHz anliegen. Ich würde also da anpacken wo man Prozentual weiter weg ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juli 2014)

Kommt halt drauf an - bei meiner GTX680 ist auf einmal ziemliches CPU-Limit da gewesen. Ich hab mich mit dem Bench noch nicht viel beschäftigt, daher frag ich.


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juli 2014)

Mach die Karte kalt. Bei meinen gtx 780 hatte ich die CPU nur bei 4,8. Der höhere Takt bei der Karte ist mMn bei dem bench wichtiger


----------



## blackbolt (5. August 2014)

Quick Air Test 

[hwbot=2598762]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. August 2014)

So,
Planänderung, hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man ne Kokü mit DHL verschicken kann bzw. darf? Sonst muss ich mir extra nen Auto mieten, um die 600km weit zu kutschieren, oder bis Ende des Jahres warten, und auf beides hab ich keine Lust. Will jetzt benchen  Die steht leider noch bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Lippokratis (6. August 2014)

DHL Paket(60x60x120cm) gibt es bis zu 31,5 kg. das sollte ja dann möglich sein, wenn man die sicher verpackt in einem stabilen Karton.


----------



## blackbolt (6. August 2014)

meine KoKü kam auch mit der post musste halt schauen das die saugleitung nicht abknicken kann,ab nem gewissen gewicht läuft das paket ja auch nciht mehr durch die sortieranlage


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. August 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen meinen Phenom II X4 955 BE zu verkaufen.
Das sample hat vor ca. 1 Jahr 3,9 GHz Core, 2,4 GHz Northbridge und HT-Link Takt ohne Spannungserhöhung gepackt.
Eventuell ist noch etwas mehr drin.
Mit 1,55 V V-Core waren unter LuKü (Macho HR-02) 4,322 GHz maximal drin. Den Arbeitsspeicher konnte mich auf maximal 1760 CL9 übertakten.

Ich wollte die CPU damals in HW-Bot listen lassen, habe es aber aufgrund einer mangelnden SSD gelassen.
Außerdem ist die CPU bis heute meine Spiele CPU, weshalb ich das Risiko von mehrmaligen Benchversuchen nicht eingehen wollte.

Im Anhang ist die Validation für wPrime und der Prime95 Test mit 3,9 GHz Kerntakt bei 1,40 V V-Core.

Bei Interesse führe ich den Benchversuch nochmal durch, um zu sehen, ob die CPU immer noch die gleichen Settings packt.
Falls kein Interesse besteht wird die CPU evtl. in ein paar Tagen ganz normal verkauft.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. August 2014)

Gut danke euch schonmal, ich hatte auch Bedenken ob man das überhaupt darf (Kompressor, Gas, Druck usw). Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Paket nicht schwerer als diese 31,5kg wird, denn ansonsten müsste ich das per DHL Maxitransport für 54,90€ machen


----------



## blackbolt (6. August 2014)

heute morgen mal kurz die KoKü draufgeschmissen 

[hwbot=2599464]submission[/hwbot]

leider ist der 5 Platz welt weit schon wieder futsch 

sorry mario für die verlorenen Team Power Points 

die kommt bald noch unter Trockeneis,da geht bestimmt noch ein bisschen mehr


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2014)

^^Nicht schlimm .....ich habe ja extra noch nicht abgeladen 


 Erst mal abwarten was die anderen so zusammen bringen 
 Und ich muß mal schauen ob bei den drei die noch nicht da sind vllt nicht noch ein besserer ist wie die zwei die ich schon hier habe


----------



## blackbolt (6. August 2014)

meiner geht ganz gut 

mit der schlechten kokü die ich habe kann ich mit 108,2 booten 

mein board will halt nicht über 2300MHz ram gehen 

ich denke 570+ sind für mich realistich


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2014)

Geht .....habe meine schon verschickt gehabt bzw. kam sie auch per dhl zu mir


----------



## Stoffel01 (7. August 2014)

Meine kam auch per Post


----------



## minicoopers (12. August 2014)

Neues Spielzeug.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2014)

^^und ich habe das beides in kaputt


----------



## minicoopers (12. August 2014)

Da ist mir meins lieber


----------



## Ü50 (12. August 2014)

Meine CPU ist auch heute angekommen.
Werde ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## minicoopers (12. August 2014)

Hoffentlich hast du mehr Glück. Ein erster Test bei mir war nicht gerade erfolgreich... 

Aber ich habe auch noch nicht das Impact getestet


----------



## Ü50 (12. August 2014)

In zehn Min. weis ich mehr.


----------



## Ü50 (12. August 2014)

Na gut, es hat etwas länger gedauert als 10 Minuten und dann noch doppel Post.
Ich glaube, das ich mal eine gute CPU erwischt habe. Was ja bei mir ja eher selten ist
Nur mit meinem XTU Ergebniss stimmt etwas nicht. Das werde ich jedoch auch noch in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. August 2014)

Let the Battle begin


----------



## blackbolt (13. August 2014)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Let the Battle begin


 
na dann los


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2014)

Soll ich jetzt ein Pic von meinen geschrotteten Maximus Impact und den defekten Pentium sowie den abgeschossenen i3 posten ?


----------



## Ü50 (13. August 2014)

Da ja so Einige von unserem Team den I3 4370 haben,  habe ich mal einige Ergebnisse unter Wasser vorgelegt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. August 2014)

Ich war nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder aktiv: Hyperhorn`s Memory Clock score: 1649.6 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
Während es spielend einfach war, der Kombination i7-4770K und Maximus VI Extreme über 110 MHz BCLK mit dem 100er-Strap zu entlocken, zickte das System im 125er-Strap merkwürdig herum. Windows verweigerte konsequent den Start ("Gerät nicht vorhanden" ). Der Ursache muss ich mal auf den Grund gehen, wenn mehr Zeit zur Verfügung steht. (Anregungen nehme ich gerne entgegen.) Speicher und IMC können nämlich noch mehr. 

Zum Test der Module: Adata XPG V3 DDR3-2933-RAM: Farblich anpassbares High-End-Kit mit 8 GiByte im Test


----------



## minicoopers (16. August 2014)

Meine Hardware hat heute ein neues Zuhause bekommen 
Kaum hat man mal etwas mehr Platz, ist es gleich übersichtlicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. August 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt ein Pic von meinen geschrotteten Maximus Impact und den defekten Pentium sowie den abgeschossenen i3 posten ?


 
Will mal sehen


----------



## Stoffel01 (23. August 2014)

weg damit. hier stand Mist


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. August 2014)

Hab da nen Problem mit meinem Rampage 2 Extreme... Den Rechner gestern ganz normal runtergefahren, heute morgen drücke ich auf den Start-Knopf und rein gar nichts passiert.
Die LEDs unter den Schaltern leuchten, aber ansonsten ist das Board wie tot. Unten rechts der iROG Chip wird ziemlich heiß wenn der Mainboard-Stecker angeschlossen ist, aber das wars.
Hab gestern mal Netzteil und Grafikkarte getauscht, aber auch mit der alten Hardware klappt nix mehr.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2014)

^Hattest du irgendwo Kondenswasser auf dem Board oder warst du gar nicht unter Sub Zero ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. August 2014)

Das war nen Alltagsrechner, da war nix dran 
Vielleicht hat sich die RAM-Spannung nach nem BIOS-Reset mal wieder falsch auf 2,1V eingestellt, und davon ist dann die CPU krepiert. Aber ich kanns momentan auch nur mutmaßen, schon echt komisch, dass das einfach nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Stoffel01 (25. August 2014)

So. Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine Frage an euch. In meinem Bios gibt es keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bzgl.  Des BCLKs oder des Straps. Im Datenblatt des Taktgenerators sind die straps aber hinterlegt. Ich wollte nun fragen, ob es möglich wäre den strap per Pin mod zu ändern. Standardmäßig läuft er auf 133 mhz was einer bit Konfiguration von 0 0 1 entspricht. Ich möchte den strap nun ändern um einen höheren BCLK zu erreichen. Ich bräuchte die Konfiguration: 0 1 1 bzw 1 0 1 . Ist es möglich das per Pin mod des Taktgenerators zu erreichen?


----------



## blackbolt (25. August 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab da nen Problem mit meinem Rampage 2 Extreme... Den Rechner gestern ganz normal runtergefahren, heute morgen drücke ich auf den Start-Knopf und rein gar nichts passiert.
> Die LEDs unter den Schaltern leuchten, aber ansonsten ist das Board wie tot. Unten rechts der iROG Chip wird ziemlich heiß wenn der Mainboard-Stecker angeschlossen ist, aber das wars.
> Hab gestern mal Netzteil und Grafikkarte getauscht, aber auch mit der alten Hardware klappt nix mehr.


 
hast du noch nee andere cpu zum testen ??? wenn nicht kann ich dir eine zusenden 

wird die cpu denn warm oder ist alles kalt ?? bis auf den irog chip

hört sich aber so an als ob das board gestorben ist 

bedenke das das board schon einige jahre auf dem buckel hat 

und hardware stibt irgendwann halt von alleine


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. August 2014)

@Stefan: Also die CPU bleibt kalt, das Board geht ja gar nicht erst an. Der iROG Chip wird heiß (~80°C), sobald ich den 24pin ATX Stecker reinstecke.
Könnte beides sein, Board oder CPU. Hab den Rechner erstmal zerlegt, und danke für das Angebot, ich komm vielleicht drauf zurück. Da ich aber höchstens ein paar Tage im Monat bei meinen Eltern bin, wo das Ding steht, ist das erstmal nicht soo furchtbar dringend.


----------



## blackbolt (25. August 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Also die CPU bleibt kalt, das Board geht ja gar nicht erst an. Der iROG Chip wird heiß (~80°C), sobald ich den 24pin ATX Stecker reinstecke.
> Könnte beides sein, Board oder CPU. Hab den Rechner erstmal zerlegt, und danke für das Angebot, ich komm vielleicht drauf zurück. Da ich aber höchstens ein paar Tage im Monat bei meinen Eltern bin, wo das Ding steht, ist das erstmal nicht soo furchtbar dringend.


 

sag einfach bescheid wenn du was brauchst


----------



## blackbolt (30. August 2014)

Hab mir mal den PCMark Vantage vorgeholt 

[hwbot=2616196]submission[/hwbot]

finde fürn Stock Ergebniss kann es sich sehen lassen 

in 2 wochen kommt DICE


----------



## minicoopers (30. August 2014)

Mein erster Test mit dem Impact sieht ebenfalls nicht schlecht aus 

[hwbot=2616243]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2014)

Ich mach grad nen paar Team Cup sachen, und zwar hab ich gestern nen ersten Score für die 780Ti Firestrike Competition hochgeladen, und gerade versuche ich mich mal an GTX580 Catzilla.
Hab die Kokü auf meinen 3770K gepackt, mal gucken was der so macht. 5,2GHz@1,4V 4C/8T liefen auf jeden Fall schon mal gut durch.

Hm noch ne Frage zur 780Ti. Und zwar habe ich die 780Ti Lightning von Tolsty auf eBay ersteigert, das Baby läuft 1340MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung  Aber darf ich damit nun jetzt Scores hochladen? Von wegen ES?


----------



## minicoopers (1. September 2014)

Ich glaube bei den Grakas ist das kein Problem. Nur bei den CPUs... bin mir aber nciht ganz sicher, meine aber soetwas gelesen zu haben


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2014)

780Ti von MSI ist nur ziemlich leicht zu erkennen, da es ja nur ~10 Karten gibt. Laut HWBot Regeln müsstest du im Elite-Ranking sein, um damit Ergebnisse hochzuladen wenn ich es richtig interpretiere. Frage aber noch mal nach für dich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2014)

Naja, weil Tolsty das Ding ja auch im Forum verkaufen durfte, und da sind ES Sales ja auch verboten. Aber danke. Habe schon im Competition Thread nachgefragt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2014)

Dann lade es hoch


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2014)

Schon getan 

// So bittschön. Hatte heut nicht ewig Zeit und werd den Firestrike nochmal nachholen können mit SS auf der CPU, ansonsten vielleicht hat ja noch einer von euch was in der Hinterhand?  Immerhin sind wir da jetzt überhaupt schonmal vertreten.

[hwbot=2618660]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2618271]submission[/hwbot]


Und das kam auch noch bei rum:
[hwbot=2618467]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2618502]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum meine beiden Asus CUSL2 nur 190FSB packen? Auf dem einen ist das Evil Inside Bios geflasht, aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. Gibt es da einen Trick um höher zu kommen?


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2014)

Wie sieht es mit der CPU/RAM aus. Meistens machen die vorher schlapp? Wobei auch nicht alle Cusl2 Board sicher die 200 FSB knacken. Das Evil inside BIOs ist glaube ich auf PErformance ausgelegt, das kann dann manchmal etwas schlechter gehen. Vlt. nochmal gegentesten mit Original BIOS.


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. September 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der CPU/RAM aus. Meistens machen die vorher schlapp? Wobei auch nicht alle Cusl2 Board sicher die 200 FSB knacken. Das Evil inside BIOs ist glaube ich auf PErformance ausgelegt, das kann dann manchmal etwas schlechter gehen. Vlt. nochmal gegentesten mit Original BIOS.


 
Den Ram konnte ich ausschließen, da ich den Multi zwischen FSB und Ram auf 1:1 gestellt habe und getestet habe wieviel ging bis der Ram abschmiert. Bei über 170 hab ich aufgehört, da ich eh den Strap mit 133:100 Teiler verwende. Würde es helfen den Chipsatz auch unter 0°C zu bringen?

CPUs sollten auch rausfallen, da ich schon ca. 10 getestet hab und mir die Kiste jedes Mal bei nem 190er FSB abgeschmiert ist


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2014)

CHipsatz kühlen sollte helfen und vlt. mal eine Mod suchen. 190 ist nicht wirklich viel. Was hast du für eine Festplatte angeschlossen? Durch den hohen PCI/AGP Takt kann der Festplattencontroller aussteigen. Die gleiche Frage bezüglich GPU, da mal ne andere versucht? Alte Voodoos oder Geforce, können meist einen hohen AGP Takt ab.


----------



## Stoffel01 (11. September 2014)

Ist eine GeForce FX5200. Hätte noch eine Geforce 6200 oder eine ATI Rage Fury Maxx für AGP. Chipsatz kühlen müsste ja mit einem Peltier gehen oder? KoKü ist ja auf der CPU. Ist eine 80GB Seagate Barracuda Festplatte per IDE dran.


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2014)

.............

 [hwbot=2626524]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> .............
> 
> [hwbot=2626524]submission[/hwbot]


 Sieht gut aus 

Bin auch bald da


----------



## Lippokratis (12. September 2014)

Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Ist eine GeForce FX5200. Hätte noch eine Geforce 6200 oder eine ATI Rage Fury Maxx für AGP. Chipsatz kühlen müsste ja mit einem Peltier gehen oder? KoKü ist ja auf der CPU. Ist eine 80GB Seagate Barracuda Festplatte per IDE dran.


 
das geht dann wohl nur alles über probieren mit anderen Teilern. wenn du da einen höheren agp/pci takt schaffst, dann liegt es wohl am chipsatz. vlt. auch einen vmod fürn chipsatz in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (12. September 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> das geht dann wohl nur alles über probieren mit anderen Teilern. wenn du da einen höheren agp/pci takt schaffst, dann liegt es wohl am chipsatz. vlt. auch einen vmod fürn chipsatz in betracht ziehen.



Voltmod wäre auch kein Problem. Muss dann nur mal n tutorial suchen. Bzw muss ich nur wissen was ich machen muss^^. Danke!

Hab mir jetzt sowieso erstmal ein Asus Commando bestellt um die ganzen P4 zu testen.


----------



## minicoopers (13. September 2014)

Ob meine CPU etwas taugt 

[hwbot=2627343]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2014)

Nächster Tag .....nächster Score 

[hwbot=2627405]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2014)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse! Weiter so 

Habe gestern auch kurz meinen 5960X angetestet. Macht schon mal Cinebench bei 5750 bei 1,525 vCore. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch vernünftigen RAM 

[hwbot=2628201]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2014)

Leider das Ziel leicht verpasst .....

 [hwbot=2628254]submission[/hwbot]


 Man kann leider nicht immer gewinnen 
 Aber dafür habe ich noch eine ganze menge anderer Ergebnisse gemacht die auch nicht schlecht sind ..


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2014)

Nicht nur Du hast das Ziel verpasst....


 [hwbot=2628313]submission[/hwbot]

Nach mehr 5h XTU benchen habe ich aufgehört, da ich es mir nciht mehr anschauen konnte


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2014)

Was soll ich den sagen ? ....bei mir waren es über 20 Stunden die ich mit XTU verbracht habe mit 4 CPUs 
ok ....hierfür war nur eine nötig 

[hwbot=2628969]submission[/hwbot]



Du weißt doch ....die Jäger des einen Punktes 

*Catch me if you can* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (14. September 2014)

Mario, weist du eigendlich wieviel Stunden wir in den letzten Tagen geschlafen haben?
Mittwoch auf Donnerstag bis 3 Uhr Morgens, na ja eher etwas getrunken und vorbereitet.
Donnerstag auf Freitag  bis 6:30 Uhr da hatte aber so langsam meine Prob.
Freitag auf Samstag weis ich nichtmehr.
Samstag auf Sonntag bis ca. weis ich nicht mehr.
Oder hast du andere Uhrzeiten im Kopf.?
Und jetzt muss ich auch noch den Rest vom Dice verheitzen

Ich bekomme keinen VN Treiber installiert.


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2014)

^^Ich habe ja nicht nur XTU gebencht 

gebencht mit Dice haben wir ca 44 Stunden in den letzten 3 Tagen 

Aber das beste war Samstag Nacht der i3 XTU Wettkampf 
Zum schluss haben wir uns immer umgedreht weil wir beim run nicht mehr zuschauen konnten ob er durchkommt .
bedeutet soviel mini hat auf mein run geschaut ...ich auf georg seinen und er auf mini seinen ( saßen im Dreieck )

Hätte das einer gesehen hätte er uns für bekloppt erklärt


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. September 2014)

Ich brauch die Woche n paar Potis für den VCore Mod und den V Droop Mod beim Asus Commando. Gibt es da welche, die ihr empfehlt?^^


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2014)

Präzisionstrimmer von Reichelt.

http://www.reichelt.de/Praezisionst...OUP=B22&GROUPID=3129&START=0&OFFSET=16&SHOW=1

Hoffe der Link funktioniert. Falls nicht: Elektronik und Technik bei reichelt elektronik günstig bestellen

Sie sind hier :  Startseite  ◄ Bauelemente ◄ Bauelemente, passiv ◄ Potis, Trimmer ◄ Präzisionstrimmer


----------



## Stoffel01 (15. September 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Präzisionstrimmer von Reichelt.
> 
> Präzisionstrimmer bei reichelt elektronik
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Perfekt!

Edit: omg...diese Versandkosten. 5,60€ für Artikel im Wert von 50 Cent


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario, weist du eigendlich wieviel Stunden wir in den letzten Tagen geschlafen haben?
> Mittwoch auf Donnerstag bis 3 Uhr Morgens, na ja eher etwas getrunken und vorbereitet.
> Donnerstag auf Freitag  bis 6:30 Uhr da hatte aber so langsam meine Prob.
> Freitag auf Samstag weis ich nichtmehr.
> ...



Um mal die Fehlenden Werte zu ergänzen ... 


Freitag auf Samstag 7 Uhr
Samstag auf Sonntag bis ca. 5:30

Haben wir in den drei Tagen wo ich da war überhaupt mehr als 12h gepennt?


----------



## Icke&Er (15. September 2014)

Sehr geile Scores habt ihr da zusammengebencht 
Habe auch versucht am We beim i3 4370 mitzumischen, aber ich habe wohl nur ******* an den Foten was Intel CPUs kaufen angeht

CPU 1: BCLK 107 unter SS / IMC macht unter kälte aber bei 1290 MHz zu 

CPU 2: BCLK 105,5 alias die Granate

Muss ich wohl noch welche kaufen


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2014)

Das sind wirklich keine Guten Werte. 
Meiner hat unter wasser fast 107 geschafft.  (als kleiner anhaltspunkt )


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. September 2014)

Glück gehabt Roman 

der8auer`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 4415.82 DX11 Marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
Masterchief79`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 4414.72 DX11 Marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2014)

Dafür hatte ich auch nur eine Karte im Referenzdesign


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. September 2014)

Und ich kein LN2


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. September 2014)

Ok ich habe mir gerade eine HD5450 zum Benchen vorgenommen, der Chip ist gigantische 59mm² groß.
Das von Haus aus total überdimensionierte 64Bit Speicherinterface () wurde durch ein 32 bit SI ersetzt. Mit dieser Hochleistungskarte hat ein Kommilitone jetzt zwei Jahre lang spielen müssen, bis ich ihm aus Mitleid eine GTX275 ausgeliehen habe 

Gar nicht so einfach war die Erweiterung der Taktlimits in Afterburner und Co. Nachdem ich etwas wild in der Rivatuner.cfg rumeditiert habe, geht das aber jetzt auch. Damit wird die überwältigende Konkurrenz auf HWBot (Ein Typ) vor der Power dieses Babies erzittern  (und ich löte schon Voltmods und isolier die Karte vor, bevor ich auf die Idee komme, mal nachzugucken, wie viele Scores es mit dem Ding eigentlich schon gibt...)


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

siehs positiv: vllt kommt nochmal wer mit der karte und dann muss er sich viel mehr anstrengen um dich zu schlagen? 

btw: schon jemand mit der GTX980 rumexperimentiert? oc-potential scheint ja da zu sein...


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2014)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber mit 1025/725 (Standard 650/400) habe ich erstmal nen gesunden Vorsprung hoffe ich^^

Zur 980: Lecker, will haben. Hab ja meine 780Ti, daher macht Aufrüsten keinen Sinn, aber es wär schon sahnig die mal benchen zu können. Mit Custom Design, Modbios, Voltmods und nem guten Chip, könnte man doch mal dezent die 1700MHz Core unter Wasser anpeilen


----------



## Lubke (19. September 2014)

du könntest mir die gtx780ti geben, dann hast du einen guten grund dir ruhigen gewissens die gtx980 zu holen 

in nächster zeit werden die gtx780ti günstig zu haben sein. hab heute schon n paar günstige angebote gesehen. das dumme für mich dabei: ich brauch solche karten ausschließlich für hwbot und da wird die gtx780 jetzt massiv an wert einbüßen weil die gtx980 vermutlich bald zu dutzenden an den 780ern vorbeimarschieren werden 

gamer sollten allerdings in den nächsten tagen die augen offen halten. da könnte das eine oder andere schnäppchen zu machen sein


----------



## blackbolt (20. September 2014)

no comment 

CPU-Z Validator 4.0

morgen wenn ich fertig bin kommt mehr davon 

mach gerade mal ein päus-chen 

man beachte den vcore für fast 150% OC


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2014)

Schöner Chip, nur SS oder DICE?
Das hier hab ich mal unter LN2 erreicht (E2180)  Masterchief79`s CPU Frequency score: 4759.51 mhz with a Pentium E2180 (2.0Ghz)


----------



## blackbolt (20. September 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schöner Chip, nur SS oder DICE?
> Das hier hab ich mal unter LN2 erreicht (E2180)  Masterchief79`s CPU Frequency score: 4759.51 mhz with a Pentium E2180 (2.0Ghz)


 Dice


----------



## blackbolt (22. September 2014)

so ein recht erfolgreiches Dice Wochenende ist vorbei 

mit über 220 Hardware Points und über 200 Teampower Points kann es sich sehen lassen 

zudem waren es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x17


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x6                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x2 Punkte zählende Medallien 

hier mal meine besten Ergebnisse 

[hwbot=2633959]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2633955]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2633957]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2633943]submission[/hwbot]

kann sich doch sehen lassen 

ausserdem habe ich die 7000 Points Marke nach langer Zeit wieder geknackt 7.010,64pts                                                                                                


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt 

und bin wieder unter den Top 20 Hardware Mastern Welt weit 18.                 5321 pts

hättest du gestern keine Ergebnisse hochgeladen Georg wäre ich auch an dir vorbei gezogen


----------



## Lubke (22. September 2014)

ui nett 
das nenn ich mal n erfolgreiches wochenende ^^


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2014)

@ Stefan, du rückst mir ja ganz schön auf die Pelle.
Ich habe jetzt zwei WE mit Dice gebencht. Erstes WE war nicht so gut gelaufen. Mein Max.VII Hero geschrottet.
Letztest WE bekomme ich XTU nicht ans Laufen.


----------



## Lubke (22. September 2014)

so viel zeit und lust dafür hätte ich auch ma gern. hab kistenweise hardware zusammengekauft und komm nichmal zum funktiontesten, backen und sonstigem, geschweigedenn benchen 
viel kohle für nix versenkt


----------



## minicoopers (27. September 2014)

Ein weiterer erster Platz im XTU fürs Team

[hwbot=2637694]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. September 2014)

Sagt mal, Tessellation Tweak im Treiber ist für AMD Karten doch immer noch erlaubt oder? Ich frag mich grad wieso ich mit der HD6850, die ich von Norman habe, direkt einfach mal schneller bin als Leute mit 150MHz mehr GPU-Takt... Und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, poparamiro hätte nix von dem Tweak gewusst 

Vergleich hier: poparamiro`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 4908 marks with a Radeon HD 6850
Und meiner: AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H-

Das wären direkt mal 5,5 Hardwarepunkte und ich hab das Ding vor ner Viertelstunde auspackt...


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2014)

Doch du darfst es im Treiber ausschalten


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. September 2014)

Supi^^ Karte scheint auch ganz gut zu sein, läuft 950/1200 out of the box (Standard 775/1000), ohne irgendwelche Spannungserhöhungen. Ick geh mal voltmod machen


----------



## Lippokratis (28. September 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Supi^^ Karte scheint auch ganz gut zu sein, läuft 950/1200 out of the box (Standard 775/1000), ohne irgendwelche Spannungserhöhungen. Ick geh mal voltmod machen


 
Ich verkaufe nur Qualitätsware 

Viel Erfolg mit der Karte


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. September 2014)

Danke Norman, wusste ich doch 

Soo es saß doch nen UPI Spannungscontroller drauf, was voltmodden verdammt unangenehm macht, weil die ja alle Datenblätter vor Jahren schon aus dem Netz genommen haben. Aber so einfach lass ich mich nicht aufhalten  Nach ein bisschen googeln habe ich rausgefunden, dass der uP1633 dassselbe Pinout hat wie der uP6213, für den ich das Datenblatt noch auf der Platte hatte. Na dann wollen wir mal.^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2014)

Ach ja und Low End Karten benchen macht auch Spaß. 3D Mark 11 Combined Test - achtet mal auf die Zeit 
Atemberaubende 158 Punkte (Extreme Preset)


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2014)

Die revision 6 von HWBot ist jetzt online. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Revisionen wurde bei der "alten" HWBot.org Seite nichts geändert. Es gibt jetzt eine weitere Website unter OC eSports die mit der alten verknüpft ist. 

Mehr dazu bald


----------



## Lubke (1. Oktober 2014)

"esports" find ich gut. das trifft es imho sehr gut


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2014)

Aso und ich hab mir gestern mal Normans alte HD6850 und den 03er vorgenommen, gleich mal erster Platz 

[hwbot=2639829]submission[/hwbot]

Im 05 bin ich bisher zweiter, da fehlen noch 300 Pünktchen, mal gucken wo ich die noch rausquetschen kann. Mal testen ob bei der Karte nen vPLL Mod was bringt. 
Ach so und @Roman, deinen 3770K habe ich ja mittlerweile geköpft, hat sich schon gelohnt. 5500MHz 2C/2T für 3D macht er bei gerade mal 1,48V  (war einer von deinen 6,7-6,8GHz CPUs)


----------



## Lubke (2. Oktober 2014)

ui, nich ganz schlecht :O
den 05er schaffste auch noch. 200 pünktchen findeste bestimmt noch und wenn du n paar mhz mehr aus der cpu rausquälst


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hat gereicht 
AM3 nur fünfter, aber naja, was soll man machen. Dafür hab ichs mit viel tweaken für den 3D Mark 01 tatsächlich geschafft, mit nem 5,65GHz Ivy nen 6GHz Haswell aus den Latschen zu hauen 


[hwbot=2644738]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2644739]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2644603]submission[/hwbot]
[hwbot=2644757]submission[/hwbot]


Für die ganzen Benches unter Windows 8 heißt es jetzt, GPU kaltmachen und CPU unter Wakü statt umgekehrt.


----------



## minicoopers (18. Oktober 2014)

Neues Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwas passt da nicht so...


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. November 2014)

Hab es eben schon mal im Grafikkarten Unterforum gepostet. Und zwar hab ich eine GTX 480 referenzmodell, bei der ein Widerstand abgerissen ist.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=amrzb.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=9tqnf.jpg 

Der Widerstand fehlt links neben der Schraube. Vllt hat jemand von euch noch dieses Ding und kann für mich nachmessen^^


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2014)

Man kann keine eingelöteten Widerstände nachmessen, da du innerhalb der Schaltung messen würdest. Du kannst nicht nachvollziehen welche anderen Komponenten mitgemessen werden, was auf jeden Fall dein Ergebnis verändert.

Hast du schon versucht ob die Karte noch läuft?

Ansonsten sind die Widerstände in der Regel hinter jedem RAM Chip gleich. Habe dir die Bereiche mal markiert. Du könntest also einen anderen Widerstand der gleichen Position aus einem ähnlichen Bereich auslöten und messen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. November 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Man kann keine eingelöteten Widerstände nachmessen, da du innerhalb der Schaltung messen würdest. Du kannst nicht nachvollziehen welche anderen Komponenten mitgemessen werden, was auf jeden Fall dein Ergebnis verändert.
> 
> Hast du schon versucht ob die Karte noch läuft?
> 
> ...



Ah okay, dann löte ich den gleichen Widerstand an der anderen Stelle aus und messe den dann. Hab gar nicht bemerkt, dass der Aufbau 2 mal vorhanden ist. Karte läuft noch, aber produziert Streifen, was dann ja auf den Vram zurück zu führen ist wenn der Widerstand zum Ram gehört


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2014)

Wollte mir zum Dice-Benchen eine 7970 Lightning besorgen. Einige von euch haben die ja schon gebencht, auch unter LN2, muss ich da was besonderes beachten? Oder einfach Pot drauf, Voltmods dran und los gehts?


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2014)

Mit DICE kommst du nicht in die Regionen mit Black-Screen also musst du eigentlich nichts weiter beachten. Am einfachsten wäre die 7970 Matrix oder Lightning (Wenn möglich keine GHz Edition!)


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. November 2014)

Wollte Dancops alte aus dem HWLuxx Forum nehmen, die hat er aus 16 Stück selektiert, macht unter kaltem Wasser wohl sowas bei 1440MHz. Was ist das denn fürn Ding mit dem Blackscreen?


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2014)

Ab ~ -90°C wird der Bildschirm schwarz, aber die Karte läuft weiter. Ist ziemlich nervig so zu benchen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. November 2014)

Moin, ich hab vor paar Tagen für die Stage 4 des Country Cups mit meinem Xeon X5650 gebencht. Die Seite lässt mich allerdings nicht submitten, weil angeblich die Architektur nicht passt.
Sowas wie ein Gulftown/Westmere Xeon W3670 ist aber erlaubt, sollte dann nicht auch mein Gulftown/Westmere X5650 in Ordnung gehen? Ist ja exakt die gleiche CPU nur mit weniger Grundtakt.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2014)

also normal sollte Westmere gar nicht erlaubt sein. Schick mal den Link von dem Super32M Ergebnis mit dem W3670.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ein Ergebnis damit hochgeladen wurde, aber die Westmere-WS stehen unter den erlaubten CPUs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso Westmere nicht erlaubt sein sollte, wenn bei Sandy, Ivy und Haswell auch überall die Xeon-Pendants erlaubt sind.
Es bringt schließlich in SuperPi keinen Performancevorteil Xeons zu benutzen, in meinem Fall sogar eher ein Nachteil im Vergleich zu den i7 mit wesentlich höheren Multis.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. November 2014)

ja das ist wirklich etwas komisch. Denke mal die haben die nur vergessen einzutragen. Ich habe Massman mal angefragt.
 Heb das Ergebnis erstmal auf, vielleicht ändert sich noch an den erlaubten CPUs für die Stage.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. November 2014)

Alles klar, danke dir  Ich habs auch auf der Competition page mal in den Thread geschrieben, aber hab kein Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. November 2014)

Nabend! Benche mal wieder n bissel und hab mal wieder Probleme Bekomme immer Fehler wenn ich nen zweiten cpu-z Tab öffnen will.
Frage: kann ich auch MemSet nehmen als Nachweis für den RAM? Sind ja soweit die gleichen Infos wie cpu-z...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Dezember 2014)

Schon mal probiert ein paar Sekunden zu warten, bis das erste CPU-Z-Fenster offen ist, bevor du das nächste aufmachst? 
Wenn ich das zu schnell mache oder mehrere gleichzeitig bekomme ich auch Fehler.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Dezember 2014)

Schon probiert, dachte auch ich könnts mit nem bestimmten Rhythmus austricksen, aber da hat man beim Lotto bessere Chancen auf Erfolg...


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2014)

Schon eine andere CPU-Z Version probiert?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (1. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich schon probiert. Alte, Neue, Alt/Neu, als Admin ausführen, Kompatibilitätsdingens, warten, gut zureden, Mainboard kraulen...


----------



## Tw34k3r (7. Dezember 2014)

@Der8auer

Ich steh ja vol auf diese Zombi Karten 

der8auer`s 3DMark05 score: 45512 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb

Was für ein "Board" hast du den da benutzt ? 
Wie das normale EVGA teil sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Istn Gigabyte G-Power Board


----------



## Tw34k3r (7. Dezember 2014)

Hab es auch gerade rausgefunden 
Ist das Teil den besser wie das EVGA Board ?
Zum kaufen gibts das teil aber scheinbar nicht, zumindest nichts gefunden.
Nicht das ich mir sowas jetzt kaufen möchte, ist nur interesse halber


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist deutlich besser, da es 3 Ausgangsspannungen liefert und nicht nur eine. Auch die Wanlder an sich sind neuer und deutlich hochwertiger.


----------



## Tw34k3r (7. Dezember 2014)

ah ok, aber das teil bekommt nur die OC Elite oder wie ist das ?
Weil einen Shop wo es das teil gibt hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2014)

Nein gibt es so nicht zu kaufen. GIGABYTE hatte einen Verkauf zwar mal geplant, aber ich weiß nicht was daraus geworden ist.

Was würdest du denn damit machen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ach das Ding wirds nicht mal im Handel geben? Ich dachte immer das gibts so zu kaufen. Schade, naja dann hat deins doch sogar nen gewissen Seltenheitswert, oder anders, du hast nen gewissen Vorteil beim OC - andere Leute müssten ja dann mit 2-3 EPowers von EVGA arbeiten


----------



## Tw34k3r (8. Dezember 2014)

Naja was ich damit machen würde ist doch klar, das gleiche wie ihr 
Aber bevor ich mir sowas kaufen würde, bräuchte ich erstmal brauchbare Bench Hardware, aber dafür fehlt momentan leider einfach das Geld.
Ich hab schon mein Handy gebencht weil ich voll lust habe bei HBOT was zu machen, leider kahm da halt auch nichts bei rum 
Das ganze macht ja wirklich echt spaß, aber ohne passende Hardware ist es halt einfach nur frustrierend. 

Hat mich einfach nur interessiert ob das teil besser ist und ob es das auch zu kaufen gibt.

Ach und wenn hier zufällig jemand ein Asus Commando full modded mit CPUs und Rams braucht, kann sich gern melden.
Hatte mir damals gedacht das ich damit bisschen was machen kann, aber für 8Ghz brauchste halt LN2 und viiiiiele CPUs.
LN2 Connection hab ich hier halt leider auch nicht, und alleine das erste mal mit LN2 will ich auch nicht arbeiten.

Sobald ich etwas Geld übrig habe, werd ich mir einen halbwegs brauchbaren CPU besorgen für 1150/1155/2011 der mit Dice gut läuft, und dann werd ich mit Graka benchen anfangen, da gibts wenigstens mal mehr wie 1 Punkt


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2014)

Welche Hardware hast du denn in deinem 24/7 System? Oft ist es deutlich einfacher eine schnelle Plattform zu verwenden und dann Karten wie 8800 GT, 8800 GTX usw. zu verwenden und die typischen 3DMarks laufen zu lassen. Da sind dann locker 10-20 Punkte pro Bench drin. Auch unter Luft.


----------



## Tw34k3r (8. Dezember 2014)

Einen i5 2500k @ 4,5Ghz mit einem *PIEP* Board und normalen billig RAMs.
Leider macht da momentan das Board sehr probleme.
Bin schon auf der suche nach einem Asus Board, da ich Asus Fan bin was Boards betrifft, und ich seit 15 Jahren eigentlich immer Asus Boards hatte, nur diesmal hab ich leider den fehler gemacht und mal kein Asus gekauft.
Sobald ich nen Board gefunden habe, kann ich dort auch mal Grakas unter Luft testen, aber mit meinem 24/7 System will ich eigentlich nichts mit Dice/LN2 machen.

Bekomme die woche noch ein bisschen alte Hardware, mal schauen was da so dabei ist.

Ich hab gesehen man kann "Partner/Sponsoren" in HWBOT eintragen, darf ich das auch einfach so machen ?
Da ich schon von anfang an Intel, Asus und Nvidia Fan bin, würde ich das gerne bei mir eintragen, aber nicht das nachher jemand motzt ^^

Edit: So selten sind die Gigabyte Power Boards wohl doch nicht, hab gerade ein aktuellen Screen gesehen da hat einer 3 stück davon ^^


----------



## blackbolt (10. Dezember 2014)

ein riesen Meilenstein


----------



## Tw34k3r (10. Dezember 2014)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen dieser Blauen CPU Tray Holder abzugeben für ca 20-25 775er CPUs ?
Bräuchte da nächste woche mal eins und kein bock jetzt in China oder so zu bestellen ^^


----------



## minicoopers (10. Dezember 2014)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen dieser Blauen CPU Tray Holder abzugeben für ca 20-25 775er CPUs ?
> Bräuchte da nächste woche mal eins und kein bock jetzt in China oder so zu bestellen ^^



Bei der Suche würde ich mich anschließen, aber neben S775 wäre noch 11xx und 13xx interessant


----------



## blackbolt (11. Dezember 2014)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Sobald ich etwas Geld übrig habe, werd ich mir einen halbwegs brauchbaren CPU besorgen für 1150/1155/2011 der mit Dice gut läuft, und dann werd ich mit Graka benchen anfangen, da gibts wenigstens mal mehr wie 1 Punkt



man braucht kein dice oder ln2 für points zu machen, z.b. mit sockel939 die cpus reagieren so gut wie garnicht auf kälte 

ich habe immoment einen i7 2700K auf 5600mhz unter luft aufm balkon damit benche ich grafikkarten, die kälte draussen reicht eigentlich völlig um gute ergebnisse zu erreichen 
z.B. Blackbolt`s 3DMark06 score: 38928 marks with a GeForce GTX 480

oder hier siehst du die temps von der graka auf 1.12volt (und die 400 serie waren richtige heizer  )
Blackbolt`s Aquamark score: 441533 marks with a GeForce GTX 480


----------



## Tw34k3r (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja sobald ich ein anderes Board habe teste ich meinen 2500k mal draußen.

Momentan hab ich nur das Commando zum testen.
Bekomme nächste woche 16x E6300, und Dice, mal schauen was so geht.

Hab vorher meiner 8800GTS nen vmod verpasst, und kurz getestet.
Sieht bissl schlecht aus, aber alles tut seinen zweck 
Karte wird dann später mit meinem 2500k getestet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Teste die CPUs am besten erstmal unter Luft vor 
Hab mir auch nen Commando geschossen, tolles Board, und vor allen Dingen Kult  Super Untersatz für mein Retro-System (Pentium D955 Extreme Edition, Nvidia 7900GX2 - die lange)

Bei deiner GTS solltest du, sofern die ernsthaft gebencht werden soll, noch einen OCP Mod installieren. Sonst macht die dir ab ungefähr 1,5V dicht. Dafür bräuchtest du drei Widerstände mit ca. 1,4KOhm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Tw34k3r (11. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem OCP hatte ich auch gesehen aber nicht ganz verstanden.
Was heisst ab 1.5v dicht ?
Das sie nicht mehr wie 1.5v annimmt ?

Die CPUs werde ich natürlich erstmal vor testen unter luft, dann ist es später etwas leichter denk ich.
Mit meinem Commando werd ich warscheinlich eh keine 600 FSB schaffen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Also gute Commandos gehen so bis 600MHz, das käme dann drauf an 
OCP bedeutet Over Current Protection, das heißt folgendes: Der Spannungscontroller (ein Primarion PX3544, den du ja schon gemoddet hast), beobachtet den Stromfluss, der über die angeschlossenen MosFETs zum Chip fließt. Dieser dürfte im Normalfall ungefähr 80-100 Ampère betragen (~125W für die GPU bei ~1,25V). Überschreitet der Stromfluss die eingestellte Grenze (sagen wir 175W für die GPU bei 1,45-1,55V), erkennt der Spannungscontroller das. Meistens wird dann der Bildschirm schwarz, orange, grau oder so. Was im Controller genau passiert, weiß ich gar nicht genau, es steht auch nicht im Datenblatt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bleibt die Spannung beim Abschalten durch *OCP *erhalten, bei *OVP *(Over Voltage Protection) hingegen wird sie auf 0V gesenkt. Jedenfalls kannst du die Karte dann nicht mehr ohne Abschalten betreiben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> ja das ist wirklich etwas komisch. Denke mal die haben die nur vergessen einzutragen. Ich habe Massman mal angefragt.
> Heb das Ergebnis erstmal auf, vielleicht ändert sich noch an den erlaubten CPUs für die Stage.



Gibts zu dem Thema schon neue Erkenntnisse? Ich hab grade nochmal versucht hochzuladen, die Seite sagt aber immer noch, dass ich ne falsche CPU-Architektur habe.


----------



## thoku (12. Dezember 2014)

gelöscht - falsches forum


----------



## Agent_Fresh (12. Dezember 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Bei der Suche würde ich mich anschließen, aber neben S775 wäre noch 11xx und 13xx interessant



Hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch n paar bestellt in der Bucht, aus DE, billig und Versandkosten frei. Wollt Euch grad n Link schicken, musste aber feststellen das der Verkäufer bis Ende Januar nicht erreichbar ist.
Gibt aber noch andere da, auch aus DE. Allerdings bissel teurer... Z.B.
reconnectde | eBay

Kann aber nix zur Quali sagen, ob es jetzt dünnes oder stabiles Kunststoff ist...


----------



## Lippokratis (12. Dezember 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem Thema schon neue Erkenntnisse? Ich hab grade nochmal versucht hochzuladen, die Seite sagt aber immer noch, dass ich ne falsche CPU-Architektur habe.


Nein leider noch nicht. Hab ihn nochmal angeschrieben. Mal gucken ob da noch etwas kommt. Die Zeit wird ja auch schon etwas knapp fürs hochladen.


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch n paar bestellt in der Bucht, aus DE, billig und Versandkosten frei. Wollt Euch grad n Link schicken, musste aber feststellen das der Verkäufer bis Ende Januar nicht erreichbar ist.
> Gibt aber noch andere da, auch aus DE. Allerdings bissel teurer... Z.B.
> reconnectde | eBay
> 
> Kann aber nix zur Quali sagen, ob es jetzt dünnes oder stabiles Kunststoff ist...


Danke für den Link. Dann schaue ich mal mach.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja, wegen der Zeitknappheit frage ich. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Tw34k3r (13. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir das mal einer mit den Punkten erklären ?

True Monkey`s XTU score: 578 marks with a Core i3 4370

Wieso bekommt man bei XTU dort soviel Global Punkte, aber keine Hardware Punkte ?
Der CPU scheint nur in XTU fett Punkte zu geben.


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2014)

Global 12 aus über 1000. Hardware 12 aus 33.

Die Punkte stehen immer in Zusammenhang mit der Konkurrenz. Je mehr Ergebnisse in einer Kategorie vertreten sind desto mehr Punkte gibt es auch 

Der i3 4370 ist aktuell eben die schnellste dual core CPU im XTU.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2014)

Endlich ist alles zusammen.
Nächste Woche noch Dice dann kann es wieder losgehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (13. Dezember 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Endlich ist alles zusammen.
> Nächste Woche noch Dice dann kann es wieder losgehen
> 
> 
> ...



Das Baord ist ja doch noch gekommen


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2014)

@minicoopers, ich hatte schon nichtmehr damit gerechnet.

Hast du deine CPU nur unter Dice laufen lassen? ich frage deshalb, weil ich das SYS gleich mal zusammenbauen werde und unter Wasser vortesten wollte. 
Wieviel V-Core kann ich da geben?


----------



## minicoopers (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich ja fast auch nicht. .....

Ne hatte auch mit wasser gebencht. Hatte glaube bis 1.4v gegeben....


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe im Moment +6° Wasserthemp, also werde ich etwas mehr geben.
Wenn ich noch dazu komme, werde ich die SS noch draufschnallen.


----------



## minicoopers (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja bei 6°+ Wassertemp kann man ruhig auch mehr geben. Bin mal gespannt, wie deiner ist


----------



## Ü50 (13. Dezember 2014)

In einer Stunde werde ich etwas mehr wissen. Ich muss zuerst das 2011er SYS abbauen.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Dezember 2014)

Da es hier wohl um HWbot geht und ich keinen Thread aufmachen wollte, frage ich hier mal.

Wie lade ich bei HWbot Ergebnisse und Screenshots hoch?

Will mal vorläufige ergebnisse hochladen und sehen wie weit ich damit komme. Sobald meine 2. Graka dann da ist, noch einmal.

*FAIL 

gefunden. 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... 

Da mein Englisch leider sehr schlecht ist, mal sehen ob ich alles hin bekomme. Erst einmal ein paar zum Testen updaten.

*Edit 2

Also ich habe jetzt mal versucht was zu uploaden um meine Ergebnisse schon einmal da zu haben um die dann später zu ändern wenn ich bessere habe. 

Aber der zeigt mir an: Processor is required for 3D benchmarks!
                                               Videocard is required for 3D benchmarks!

Wo ist das Problem? Kann man nicht mit einem Xeon 3D Benchmarks machen oder was? 

Die Grafikkarte ist doch für Spiele und keine FireGL oder so.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Dezember 2014)

wenn du einen Prozessor eintippst sollte sich ein drop-down menü öffnen, wo du dann den prozessor antippen solltest. also bei prozessor einfach "5650" eingeben und dann den richtigen prozessor im drop-down menü auswählen. das gleiche bei der grafikkarte.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Dezember 2014)

Danke! Habe jetzt mal was geuploadet und jetzt ging es auch.

Dauert etwas bis man im Ranking ist oder?

Weil bei mir steht noch gerade, dass ich nicht im Ranking bin. 

Wobei ich mir mit meiner CPU locker mal eben 0.5Punkte holen könnte im Cinebench R15.


----------



## minicoopers (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja dauert immer etwas bis das berechnet wurde....


----------



## Jan565 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gut, ist jetzt das erste mal das ich hochlade. 

Also für das Team könnte schon noch 1 Punkt oder so zusammen kommen wenn ich alles einmal durch Benchen würde. So viele mit einem X5650 gibt es da zum glück nicht. Und einige Benchmarks wurden gar nicht gemacht bissher. 

Mal sehen was ich in der nächsten Zeit so erreiche.

Ist eigentlich das Bild vom System Pflicht?


----------



## minicoopers (18. Dezember 2014)

In deiner Liga ist eigentlich Bilder Pfilcht


----------



## der8auer (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Bilderpflicht besteht schon seit Juni nicht mehr  

System Pictures No Longer Mandatory For Enthusiast Submissions - hwbot.org


----------



## minicoopers (19. Dezember 2014)

Oh, da habe ich wohl was verpasst


----------



## Tw34k3r (19. Dezember 2014)

Hmm das mit den Bilder ist halt so ne sache.
Wer sagt den das dieses Bild auch dem aktuellen betrieb entspricht ?
Also ob jemand Bilder hochläd oder nicht, macht doch irgendwie auch keinen unterschied, weil "Cheaten" kannst du trotzdem.
Wie wird das jetzt geregelt dort wenn die leute keine Bilder mehr hochladen müssen ?


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Bilderpflicht besteht schon seit Juni nicht mehr
> 
> System Pictures No Longer Mandatory For Enthusiast Submissions - hwbot.org



Danke!

Ich habe mal ein paar Ergebnisse geuploadet. Also besonders gut sind die jetzt nicht. 

Aber rein mit der CPU sollte der ein oder andere Punkt drin sein. Denn den gibt es zum glück nicht oft oder nicht mehr oft im HWbot.


----------



## rellikemmiT (22. Dezember 2014)

Bevor ich dafür extra nen neuen Thread auf mache frag ich mal hier,

ich hab am Wochenende bisschen den Rechner meines Schwagers optimiert was die Leistung angeht und da haben wir ihm auch fix ein Profil bei HWbot angelegt und paar Benches upgeloaded. Darf die die gleichen Ergebnisse eingentlich noch mal mit meinem Acc hochladen? War ja quasi ne Gemeinschaftsarbeit  konnte in den HWbot regeln irgendwie nix dazu finden...


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre Result-Sharing und damit nicht erlaubt 

Gemeinsame Ergebnisse dürfen nur bei einem Account hochgeladen werden.

Findest du hier unter dem Punkt 3.2-E

HWBOT General Rules and Guidelines


----------



## rellikemmiT (22. Dezember 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das wäre Result-Sharing und damit nicht erlaubt
> 
> Gemeinsame Ergebnisse dürfen nur bei einem Account hochgeladen werden.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Ü50 (22. Dezember 2014)

Mein zweites Ram.V Ex ist da. Hoffentlich lässt das sich Takten.


----------



## Ü50 (23. Dezember 2014)

Boh, was ist das neue Board für ein Hammer.
Es lässt sich genau so *nicht* übertakten wie das Vorherige.

So ganz stimmt es natürlich nicht. Genau so wie das erste Board, übertakten geht nur mit XTU.

ASUS Ihr seid gut


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2014)

Was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2014)

Sobald ich im BIOS *irgend* etwas verändere, z.B. im "AI Overclock Tuner" von AUTO auf Manual stelle, oder auf XMP, oder nur den Multi von 36 auf 37 stelle.

Wird nach "Windows wird gestartet", abgebrochen und wieder neu gestartet.       

Die Rams habe ich schon einzeln oder mit mehreren in jeglichen Steckplatz ausprobiert. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du im Windows stabil hochtakten?

Schon eine andere SSD/HDD probiert?


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja im Windows kann ich mit XTU stabil Takten.
Ich habe schon drei SSD,s und eine HDD probiert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2014)

Schonmal probiert, spaßeshalber mal den Festplattencontroller von IDE auf AHCI umzustellen, oder anders rum, jenachdem?


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt habe ich mal eine HDD von meinem 1366er SYS drangehangen. Man glaubt es nicht jetzt kann ich Takten.

Dabei sind es drei neue SSD,s gewesen, die ich frisch installiert hatte und beim Übertakten nicht getan haben. 2X Crucial und eine Samsung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch  Wenn du nochmal die Muße hast, dann probier mit ner anderen doch vielleicht mal das, was ich vorgeschlagen hatte. Bin mal gespannt ob das hilft.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja das werde ich gleich auch nochmal ausprobieren. 

Gerade mal ausprobiert .Auf anderen Sockeln laufen die SSD einwandfrei


----------



## Agent_Fresh (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsch Euch schöne Feiertage


----------



## MessmakerOC (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,
von euch wird mich wahrscheinlich niemand kennen, abern ich hab hier auch schon mal was geschrieben und bin auch Mitglied des Teams auf HWBot.
Da es heute so schön kalt ist bei uns ca. unter 0° habe ich mich mal wieder rangemacht und meine HD6450 luftgekühlt übertaktet und hab das Ergebnis von AXL mit 9 Punkten beim Fire Strike Extreme überboten (Axl`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 164 marks with a Radeon HD 6450 GDDR3) und habe uns somit 2 Punkte die wir schon hatten geholt 
Messmaker`s 3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme score: 173 marks with a Radeon HD 6450 GDDR3

Dabei hab ich meine HD6450 von 625/600 MHz (GPU/RAM) auf 737/856 MHz getrieben bei einer Spannungserhöhung von 1V auf 1,1 V  
Leider kann ich keine anderen bepunkteten machen da die alle eine bessere CPU haben
P.S: Es ist kalt hier draußen am Rechner


----------



## blackbolt (30. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön 

aber aus dem 2700k muss doch mehr raus zuholen sein als die 4000mhz ??? meiner schafft bei den Temperaturen draussen 5600MHz auf allen kernen 

mfg


----------



## der8auer (9. Januar 2015)

Viele 3DMarks gibt es aktuell bei Steam etwa 80% günstiger. Wer noch keinen Key hat kann die Chance bis morgen noch nutzen.


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2015)

Nachdem heute mal wieder Dice kam, habe ich mich heute mal etwas an kaltem Ram versucht....

Anfangs sah es noch so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum war der Ram Pot voll, war dieser schon leicht mit Eis bedeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach den fast 7h benchen sah es dann so aus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irdenwie ist der Ram Pot immer breiter geworden 

Leider wollte die CPU heute nicht so wie sie sollte.... werde jedoch morgen nochmal einen Versuch  starten 

[hwbot=2727063]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Januar 2015)

Hat sich das DICE auf dem RAM gelohnt? Hab das bisher nur mit LN² gesehen.


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2015)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Ansteelle der üblichen 8-12-8 Timmings @ 2600 konnte ich 7-10-6 @ 2600 laufen lassen. Gerde im XTU ist das natürlich von Vorteil


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gestern auch ein wenig mit Dice gespielt 
Allerdings hatte ich die rams nicht damit kalt gemacht und unter Luft können sich meine Timings wohl auch sehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6-12-7 1T @ 2620


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2015)

Nachdem gestern beim XTU mein CPU Takt gestreigt hatte, habe ich mich heute nocheinmal drangesetzt. Manchmal hilft es wenn man mal eine Pause macht 

Kaum hat man die 5,5GHz wieder, sieht das ergebnis gleich besser aus 
[hwbot=2727823]submission[/hwbot]

Leider ist nun aber mein Dice weg... 12,5KG Dice für ein XTU Ergebnis


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jmd. Erfahrungen mit der HWBot Prime App für Android gemacht? Irgendwelche Tipps zum Verbessern des Scores, bzw. auf welche Werte kommt es an?
Ich vermute zwar, dass sich hier nicht so viele finden lassen, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Competition frage ich dann doch mal
OC eSports


----------



## Tw34k3r (12. Januar 2015)

Roote dein Handy und dann schau welche Tweaks für dein Handy mehr performance bringen, und wie hoch du es Übertakten kannst.
Ohne Root wirste da nichts am Score ändern können.
Aber ich seh gerade du scheinst ja schon übertaktet zu haben und bist 2. 

Ich würde nen Backup machen vom Aktuellen stand, dann komplett neu Flashen und halt mit Tweaks usw rumtesten um das maximum raus zu kitzeln.
Das ganze kannst du ja immer "Switchen" also ein Normales Backup und ein Benchmark Backup, geflasht ist ja in 1min neu ^^


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2015)

Was auf jeden Fall hilft ist kälte. Also leg es mal auf ein Külakku oder in den Gefrierschank. Dadurhc bekommst du auch ohne zu übertaken mehr Punkte


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2015)

Tw34k3r schrieb:


> Roote dein Handy und dann schau welche Tweaks für dein Handy mehr performance bringen, und wie hoch du es Übertakten kannst.
> Ohne Root wirste da nichts am Score ändern können.
> Aber ich seh gerade du scheinst ja schon übertaktet zu haben und bist 2.
> 
> ...



Hey, ja schon alles gemacht. Custom Rom und Custom Kernel sind drauf und von 2457MHz auf 2880MHz übertaktet.
Laut Anzeige vom Prime hat er die auch die ganze Zeit gehalten.



minicoopers schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall hilft ist kälte. Also leg es mal auf ein Külakku oder in den Gefrierschank. Dadurhc bekommst du auch ohne zu übertaken mehr Punkte



Das Handy durfte gestern schon auf den Balkon

Was ich suche wäre ein Tipp für eine gute Kombination aus Rom, Kernel & Tweaks.
So etwas wie, dass CPU Benches meist auf XP schneller laufen oder ähnliches.
Da es nun mal nicht jede Android Version für jedes Handy gibt, wird es auch nicht so viele Erfahrungswerte geben.
Und jede erdenkliche Rom testen, wollte ich nun auch nicht.
Wie so immer bekommt man mit guter Hardware auch nichts geschenkt, wäre ja sonst langweilig


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Januar 2015)

hey,

hab da mal ne Frage. Hat der Intel Xeon UP W3670 nen freien Multi wie der i7 980-990 EE. Qusai das Gegenstück dazu?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2015)

^^höhster Multi ist 25


----------



## 8ykrid (12. Januar 2015)

hey,

der 3680 hat den freiene multi oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2015)

Zumindest finde ich das im bot ...

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Januar 2015)

hab mich auch mal beteiligt   wie krieg ich die bot ergebnisse eigentlich kleiner in foren eingefügt?

btw ich bin der neue xD

[hwbot=2732841]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2015)

Sieht gut aus 

Ergebnisse kannst du so eintragen:

[hwbot=XXX]submission[/hwbot]

XXX muss mit der Ergebnisnummer ersetzt werden. Diese findest im Link wenn du das gewünschte Ergebnis bei hwbot aufgerufen hast

Bsp:

[hwbot=915487]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2015)

Super danke hat geklappt


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Januar 2015)

update..... wage mich gerade etwas ans 2D benchen. hab jetzt mit nem e4600 folgende werte ereichen können
[hwbot=2735487]submission[/hwbot]
bin jetzt zwar schon extrem hoch mit der vcore, aber ich frage mich gerade wie weit ich mit der noch unter luft gehen kann, bevor mir alles abraucht xD


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2015)

^^Kurz vorm abrauchen 

Du bist mit der Spannung schon zu hoch ...tippe mal darauf das die CPU unter last schon den takt senkt


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

moin moin, ich versuch jetz schon seit bestimmt 2 stunden mit meinem athlon ii x2 240 über 4ghz benchen zu können, mittlerweile gehen max 3976mhz bei 1,664v, jetz hab ich komischerweise das problem dass ich wenn i im bios die spannung auf 1,65 v odee mehr stell wird die cpu instabil o.O (eingestellt mommentan sind 1,625. weis jemand was da los is oder was ich machen kann, dass die cpu bei höheren spannungen stabil bleibt?


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Januar 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Kurz vorm abrauchen
> 
> Du bist mit der Spannung schon zu hoch ...tippe mal darauf das die CPU unter last schon den takt senkt



den setzte ich ja auch nicht unter last xD..... ist nur für cpuz vali 

im idle throttelt er zumindest nicht xD.... ich muss aber auch sagen das der echt eine krücke ist. skaliert extrem schlecht auf spannung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

hab nen e4700 da der macht ohne spannungsanhebung 3,6 für screenshots und 3,45 für benches xD

problem is nur, dass ich kein board hab dass es erlaubt die spannung zu ändern -.-


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

Job Lot of 116 X Dual-Core Socket LGA775 CPUâ€™s | eBay hier gibts Material für benchsessions XD


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2015)

@Microwilli: Da lässt sich schon was drehen, sofern du mit dem Lötkolben vertraut bist


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

ne bin ich leider nicht  das is n ziemliches scheiss board, brauch eh n neues, da es mir letztens das komplette io zerschossen hat -.-

hab mir nämlich n paar (32) 775 dual cores für 100 euro organisiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Januar 2015)

es hat sich gelohnt bei offenem Fenster zu benchen    der Vram geht einfach bombe bei den richtigen temperaturen.... und das mit einer 4GB Karte 

[hwbot=2735903]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> es hat sich gelohnt bei offenem Fenster zu benchen    der Vram geht einfach bombe bei den richtigen temperaturen.... und das mit einer 4GB Karte
> 
> [hwbot=2735903]submission[/hwbot]



hatte mal meinen ganzen rechner draußen stehen und die kabel durchs fenster rein gelegt XD resultat: gtx 280 sli idle: 10C unter last: 40  (bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit, schließlich störts draußen keinen 

mal ne frage: seot wann kann man ne 670 auf ne 680 flashen? O.o


----------



## Ü50 (17. Januar 2015)

So machtdas Spaß.

minicoopers`s XTU score: 993 marks with a Core i5 4570

UE50`s XTU score: 991 marks with a Core i5 4570

Es sieht zwar nich viel aus, ist es aber


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Januar 2015)

Ich bench dann mal mein Tablet... XD


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Januar 2015)

microwilli schrieb:


> hatte mal meinen ganzen rechner draußen stehen und die kabel durchs fenster rein gelegt XD resultat: gtx 280 sli idle: 10C unter last: 40  (bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit, schließlich störts draußen keinen
> 
> mal ne frage: seot wann kann man ne 670 auf ne 680 flashen? O.o



wie kommst du darauf das die Karte geflasht ist? .... man kann die Voltage auf 680 unlocken mehr aber auch nicht.    btw  die karte läuft mit dem standart EVGA FTW+ 670 Bios... da ist also noch etwas luft xD


----------



## Ü50 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich muss erst mal abtauen.
Morgen werde ich nochmal versuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Januar 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf das die Karte geflasht ist? .... man kann die Voltage auf 680 unlocken mehr aber auch nicht.    btw  die karte läuft mit dem standart EVGA FTW+ 670 Bios... da ist also noch etwas luft xD



oh sry, habs falsch gelesen, damit war der kühler gemeint


----------



## minicoopers (18. Januar 2015)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal abtauen.
> Morgen werde ich nochmal versuchen.



Viel erfolg 
Ohne etwas ansporn ist es schnell langweilig... einfach Punkte geschenkt zu bekommen macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Januar 2015)

wieso geschenkt bekommen?  

unter luft is ganz schön schwer zu benchen XD ich bräuchte demnächst echt mal nen pot


----------



## minicoopers (18. Januar 2015)

microwilli schrieb:


> wieso geschenkt bekommen?
> 
> unter luft is ganz schön schwer zu benchen XD ich bräuchte demnächst echt mal nen pot



Naja wenn man z.B. CPUs bencht, die noch nicht gebencht wurden bekommt man ohne Anstrengung einfach die Hardware Punkte....
Bei CPUs die zwar schon viel gebencht wurden, jedoch von den meisten immer nur @Stock, ist es ebenfalls nciht schwer zu Punkten...

Da macht es doch deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn jemand vor einem ist, den man dann versucht zu schlagen...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Januar 2015)

jo stimmt schon


----------



## blackbolt (18. Januar 2015)

*so nächster riesen Schritt  über 6000 Hardware Points *

*6007 pts 4085 pts 1922 pts


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackbolt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware*


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Januar 2015)

hilfe ich bin fsb limitiert xD
ich weiß sicherlich schon 1000 mal gefragt aber welches Board für S775 macht noch nen halbwegs hohen fsb mit?
hab ein p5q was 523 mitmacht danach ist schluss. 
Mein p5q pro hats leider gehimmelt.

[hwbot=2738913]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2015)

Das könnte auch an der CPU liegen  Wie viel Spannung hatte denn der P45?


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Januar 2015)

fsb termination voltage 1,6 (hätte glaub ich auch mit 1,55 funktioniert) zumindest hat es danach überhaupt nicht mehr skaliert.
NB voltage 1,28


----------



## Don_Dan (20. Januar 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> hilfe ich bin fsb limitiert xD
> ich weiß sicherlich schon 1000 mal gefragt aber welches Board für S775 macht noch nen halbwegs hohen fsb mit?
> hab ein p5q was 523 mitmacht danach ist schluss.
> Mein p5q pro hats leider gehimmelt.





Shizophrenic schrieb:


> fsb termination voltage 1,6 (hätte glaub ich auch mit 1,55 funktioniert) zumindest hat es danach überhaupt nicht mehr skaliert.
> NB voltage 1,28



Eine Vtt von 1,6V unter Luftkühlung ist viel zu hoch.
Wenn die Vcore von 1,352V richtig ist, hängst du im CPU-Limit und nicht im FSB-Limit. Eigentlich jeder P45 und E8x00 E0 sollten 600MHz FSB schaffen.
Senke mal den Multiplikator auf 6x und die Vtt auch und teste dann den FSB. Vnb kannst du auch mal auf 1,35V oder 1,4V erhöhen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Januar 2015)

hab ich bereits mit gesenkten multi gemacht ... folge selbst damit bei 524 kein boot.
hab natürlich auch ein paar andere fsb werte ausprobiert um ein fsb loch auszuschließen.

einzigst die nb voltage hab ich nicht mehr angehoben.

ps: der vcore wurde nur nachträglich gesenkt wegen der optik xD, hatte also vorher zum testen gut 0,1V mehr anliegen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Januar 2015)

Macht dein Speicher denn so viel mit?


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Januar 2015)

Wie hoch kannst du den FSB mit SetFSB ziehen?

Wie sehen deine anderen Einstellungen aus?


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Januar 2015)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Macht dein Speicher denn so viel mit?


Getestet nur bis zu den Standart Reaper Werten.  Also 1150 @ 2,3v
Also sollten 575fsb ohne Speicher Limitierung drin sein. 




Don_Dan schrieb:


> Wie hoch kannst du den FSB mit SetFSB ziehen?
> 
> Wie sehen deine anderen Einstellungen aus?



Andere Einstellungen kann ich morgen nochmal zeigen (hab das board auf arbeit stehen).  Mit Set FSB habe ich bis jetzt noch garnicht gearbeitet.  Hab mich noch nicht mit dem Programm beschäftigt. kommt die Tage wenn ich zeit dazu finde


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Januar 2015)

Dann hoch mit der NB Voltage, bei meinem REX habe ich die für gewöhnlich bei 1,6V+ 
Wenn das immer noch nix bringt, hat die CPU da ne FSB Wall.


----------



## Don_Dan (21. Januar 2015)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Dann hoch mit der NB Voltage, bei meinem REX habe ich die für gewöhnlich bei 1,6V+
> Wenn das immer noch nix bringt, hat die CPU da ne FSB Wall.



Beim X48 ist die Vnb standardmäßig aber auch 1,25V, beim P45 nur noch 1,1V. 1,6V ist mit dem Standardkühler viel zu hoch für den P45.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Januar 2015)

selbst mit angehobener NB Voltage  auf 1,44 komm ich auf fsb 530... viel mehr ist dann nicht mehr drinn.

[hwbot=2739878]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Januar 2015)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Beim X48 ist die Vnb standardmäßig aber auch 1,25V, beim P45 nur noch 1,1V. 1,6V ist mit dem Standardkühler viel zu hoch für den P45.


Zum Benchen bzw. dem Austesten maximaler Frequenz aber noch ok. Der X48 hat auch eine viel höhere TDP als der P45, sprich letzterer wird bei ähnlicher Spannung auch bei weitem nicht so warm. Ich denke mal nicht, dass Shizophrenic das ganze 24/7 betreiben will. 

@Topic: Denke mal, dass die CPU dann unter Luft zumacht, da müsste man dann wohl mit Dice ran um noch höher zu kommen. Ist aber in dem Bereich nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Januar 2015)

hmm ok  

ne nix 24/7  ... hahahah ... nur fürn bot xD


----------



## blackbolt (21. Januar 2015)

geh mal mit dem sys raus ,bei den temps immoment 

wenn die cpu ein bisschen höher geht weisst du das es an der kälte liegt


----------



## Agent_Fresh (21. Januar 2015)

1,44 für 530 fsb? Hab n P5Q WS hier, da reichen 1,1 für 530, mit nem Quad...

Kleine Frage zu XTU. Gibts irgend nen Trick für Z68??? Hab jetzt mehrere Versionen probiert und hab keinerlei Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Programm selbst, irgendwas im UEFI zu verstellen.
Auch nach nem Bench Run sagt er mir es gäbe kein Profil zu speichern...!?!


----------



## minicoopers (21. Januar 2015)

Das man im XTU kaum etwas bei Z68 verändern kann ist normal. Erst bei Z77 und höher, kann man mehr einstellen.

Kannst du den Score wenigstens direkt hochladen? Oder gibt es da auch Probleme? 
Habe leider kein Z68 um mal parallel zu schauen.. bei meinem Z77 für Sandy und Ivy klappt das speichern von Profilen jedoch...


----------



## Agent_Fresh (22. Januar 2015)

Ähm... vergaß zu erwähnen das ich auch keinen Score bekomme wenn der Run durch ist.
Kiste ist allerdings auch nicht ans Netz angeschlossen beim Benchen. Wenn ich n Score bekäm würde ich das mal testen, direkt hochladen.
Sind ja doch einige beim bot die das mit Z68 oder P67 gebencht haben. Google Recherche bringt auch nur 2 Treffer auf Leute die auch nach ner Version für Z68 fragen...


----------



## minicoopers (22. Januar 2015)

Achso.... 
Dann kommt aber doch sicherlich ne Fehlermeldung... 
Welche Version hat du denn derzeit installiert?


----------



## minicoopers (22. Januar 2015)

Neue CPU... und ein erster Test. Mal schauen was da noch so geht 
[hwbot=2741081]submission[/hwbot]

Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Ü50 (23. Januar 2015)

Watt für ein Sch... gestern ging es noch.
Jatzt kommt immer Fehler 00, es sieht so aus, das mein Max.VII Gene auch den Geist aufgegeben hat


----------



## minicoopers (23. Januar 2015)

Mal ne andere CPU getestet?  Bzw. mal etwas im Sockel gerüttelt?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Januar 2015)

Ja ich habe, schon drei verschiedene CPUs ausprobiert.
Ich habe jetzt auf auf 1156 umgerüstet. Wollte mir das Board immo nichtmehr antuen. Jetzt habe ich den I5 750 drauf, nächstest Pob. die geht nicht über 4,3Ghz. unter Wasser.  Entweder einKrüppel , oder es stimmt mit meinen Einstellungen etwas nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Januar 2015)

Oh, ok... kannst ja morgen nochmal einen Versuch wagen 

i5 750 ist so ne sache... hatte auch schon einen der bei 4,2 unter Wasser dicht gemacht hat.. heißt aber dann nicht unbedingt, dass die CPU unter Kälte schlecht ist... aber wenn du Pech hast, geht mit der CPU nciht so viel.
Multi hast du schon auf Max? Macht der Ram auch den Takt mit?


----------



## Ü50 (23. Januar 2015)

Ja Multi ist bis zum Anschlag.Die Rams machen das dreimal mit.
Notfalls gehe ich mir Morgen nochmal Dice holen.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Januar 2015)

Wie viel Spannung gibst du denn der CPU?

Mit Dice wäre es sicherlich einfacher... auch wenn man dann immer wieder warten muss bis alles wieder etwas aufgewärmt ist


----------



## Ü50 (24. Januar 2015)

1,45 V. 
Ich werde erst mal die SS draufsetzen um mal zu sehen, ob Kälte etwas bringt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2015)

Mein i5 750 kam mit 1,45V auch nur bis ~4,4GHz, unter Wasser gingen mehr als 4,6GHz erst bei über 1,6V. 
Ohne DICE war da kein Kronkorken zu gewinnen.


----------



## Ü50 (24. Januar 2015)

Das wird bei meiner CPU ähnlich sein.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (24. Januar 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Achso....
> Dann kommt aber doch sicherlich ne Fehlermeldung...
> Welche Version hat du denn derzeit installiert?



Habs nochmal probiert, aber kein Erfolg. Hatte zuletzt die 2.1 drauf. Davor ne 4er. Gestern 3.2.0.irgendwas probiert, klappt aber auch nicht. Installation bricht er am Ende ab und macht dann gleich alles rüchgängig... Laut Intel soll die 3.2. aber für 6/7er Chipsatzt sein.


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2015)

WEnn die Installation vor beendigung abbricht fehlt dir wahrscheinlich noch etwas anders.
Hast Du .NET Framework installiert? Ohne .NET funktioniert der XTU nicht

Bleib beim testen erst einmal bei der aktuellen Version


----------



## Agent_Fresh (5. Februar 2015)

Soo... hat etwas gedauert konnte mich aber die Tage nochmal mit XTU beschäftigen. Aktuellste Version ließ sich ohne Probleme installieren, und ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich mein Profil nicht exportieren konnte. Behalt ich aber besser für mich... Allerdings erscheint mir der Score etwas mies (um 600), da haben manche mit standard 2600K Takt mehr als ich mit 4.8GHz.


----------



## minicoopers (6. Februar 2015)

SChön wenn es nun funktioniert 

Dein Score ist wirklich sehr niedrig.

Mit welchem OS benchst du? Hast du mal ein Screenshot von einem Ergebniss mit geöffnetem CPU Z ?


----------



## Matti OC (6. Februar 2015)

Hi, OS bestimmt ohne SP.
Manual submit wäre auch möglich: 
How can I save my score to upload later? - hwbot.org

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Februar 2015)

Hab auf eBay ne GTX260 Matrix ergattert. Kennt die noch wer? Hab mit der GPU wohl Glück gehabt wies aussieht, teste gerade Vantage. Bisher laufen 800MHz GPU, 1700MHz Shader und 1225MHz Ram mit Standardkühler, Standardspannungen und Standard-Lüfterkurve 
Zum Vergleich, meine 260 Lightning war schon nicht übel (machte unter DICE knapp 1GHz), und die brauchte für 810MHz unter Luft schon +150mV auf der GPU. Wenn die Matrix sich tatsächlich als Perle erweisen sollte, muss ich da wohl nochmal nachbenchen


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Die Karte sollte gut laufen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (6. Februar 2015)

Bin auch froh das der endlich läuft, danke nochmals für Hilfe!
Hab gestern Nacht noch den Beitrag von True Monkey im XTU Thread entdeckt und denke mal daran liegts, hab nämlich kein SP1 drauf... So wie Matti auch schrieb.
Werds die Tage nochmal mit SP probieren und berichten.

Mit dem Profile exportieren lag daran, das ich den Save Button komplett ignoriert hab

-edit- Ist Win7 64bit, Screen hab ich nicht, nur die File.


----------



## Matti OC (7. Februar 2015)

HI,  um die 600 Score ohne SP1 passt schon, mit SP1 bein deinen Takt ca. 950 Score.
OVPLL ist bei dir aber sicher noch aus  mit Wakü wäre da sicher noch 5,2 GHz +++ drin.

lg


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. Februar 2015)

Waren um genau zu sein 624 mit DDR1600 und 648 mit DDR1866 bei 4.8GHz Matti.
PLL OV war schon aktiviert, ohne wollte der nichtmal mit 4.6 booten...
Andere Benches liefen auch mit 5-5.1GHz unter Luft bei um 1.5vcore. XTU wollte aber nur 4.8... Und selbst damit liefen nur 3 von 5 durch.


----------



## minicoopers (7. Februar 2015)

Teste mal beim 2600k ohne HT. Sollte glaube auch nochmal Punkte bringen. Zudem kannst du dann auch höher takten. Aber für den XTU brauchst du eindeutig bessere Rams. Mit 1600 bzw. 1866 verschenkst du so viele Punkte...


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. Februar 2015)

Teste ich wenn ich das mit dem SP1 ausprobiere! Dacht ich mir schon das der gut auf RAM Takt skaliert...


----------



## minicoopers (7. Februar 2015)

Mit gutem ram kannst du locker mehr als 100 Punkte  zusätzlich  rausholen


----------



## Agent_Fresh (7. Februar 2015)

OK... das ist ne Menge

-edit-

Habs jetzt nochmal mit SP1 probiert und siehe da, mitt 4.4GHz schon 860. Mit 4.86GHz kamen dann 981 raus.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Februar 2015)

Hi, ist doch Top, für den Takt 
lg Matti


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Februar 2015)

Joa...bin auch zufrieden, danke!
Endlich mal ein Ergebnis was mir Punkte im zweistelligen Bereich beschert...


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2015)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Joa...bin auch zufrieden, danke!
> Endlich mal ein Ergebnis was mir Punkte im zweistelligen Bereich beschert...



Da sollte aber noch mehr drin sein 

Hattest du mit oder ohne HT?


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Februar 2015)

Ohne HT, wie Du schriebst.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2015)

Ok, also brachte es mehr 
Dann brauch ich nicht mehr testen... habe hier auch noch einen hier für den XTU


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Februar 2015)

Kann die Tage nochmal mit HT testen, und Dir dann den genauen Unterschied sagen. Vorhin hab ich halt direkt ohne getestet nachdem ich das SP1 installiert hab.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2015)

Kannst es ja gerne mal testen. Kann die Woche nochmal gegen testen 
Dein größtes Problem beim XTU ist der Ram... da verlierst du einiges an Punkten


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn es mal mehr CPUs werden die DDR3 brauchen werd ich mir mit sicherheit n gescheites Kit zulegen, sonst kann man ja echt nix reißen...
Aber für den einzelnen 2600K musses reichen. Muss mich ma umhören was so im Bekanntenkreis verbaut ist, vlt kann ich mir ja mal was schnelleres ausleihen...


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2015)

Ja für ein Ergebnis lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt.... wenn deine CPU sammlung erst mal grüßer ist, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Matti OC (9. Februar 2015)

Hi, also mein erster 2600k lief genau so wie deiner, aber das war echt die Ausnahme, die anderen liefen alle viel besser.

lg Matti


----------



## Agent_Fresh (9. Februar 2015)

Ja bei sowas hab ich meist kein Glück... Hatte erst eine CPU wo man sagen konnte die is nicht schlecht.
Im unteren Bereich 4-4.4GHz ist der eigentlich sehr genügsam was vcore angeht. Aber ab 4.5 muss man schon die Keule schwingen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2015)

Hab die 260 Matrix mal unter Wasser gesetzt 
Ist auch noch nicht das Ende, und außerdem nur das 24/7 OS. Trotzdem schon Romans LN2 Score geknackt, ist wohl den Treibern zu schulden


----------



## blackbolt (13. Februar 2015)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hab die 260 Matrix mal unter Wasser gesetzt
> Ist auch noch nicht das Ende, und außerdem nur das 24/7 OS. Trotzdem schon Romans LN2 Score geknackt, ist wohl den Treibern zu schulden



du hast aber physx noch an  

hatte mich schon gewundert wie du mit 3,7ghz so cpu test schaffst


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2015)

Ne, Physx ist zwar an, aber 3D Mark Vantage benutzt das in der Standardeinstellung seit dem letzten Update (vor 1-2 Jahren) nicht mehr. Daher auch der niedrige CPU Score. Die CPU läuft aber im Turbo auch mit 4,6GHz, hab nur keine Lust das immer für den Screenshot zu erzwingen. Hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.^^ Bei 3,7GHz wäre sie ja untertaktet.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2015)

naja, ich bin kein Fan Vantage aber ich hatte physx aus, nun stehst du vor mir 
schauen wir ob ich nach benchen kann ob Meine beiden Matrix besser gehen( zumindest eine davon, im Ram sind sie beide besser) 
lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2015)

Hatte Ram noch auf Standardspannung, weiß aber auch nicht ob da mehr noch was hilft. Unter Wasser macht die Karte easy 870MHz GPU und 1900MHz Shader bei 1,25V.
Ich krieg allerdings nächste Woche noch ne Riser Card, dann kann ich das Ding mal bequem unter Kokü benchen, möge der bessere gewinnen 

Ach so, und ich kriege morgen noch zwei GTX980 (eine Matrix und eine Strix), mit denen ich ein bisschen spielen darf  Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Matti OC (13. Februar 2015)

HI, ohne Asus Tool, die Martix  läuft so im default. 

Matti OC`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 15573 marks with a GeForce GTX 260 216SP

lg Matti

@ Riser Card, habe ich auch , nur werden dann nicht mehr die Karten erkannt, obwohl sie 16 fach unterstützen sollen


----------



## blackbolt (8. März 2015)

fürn Quicktest gar nicht mal schlecht 

Blackbolt`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 28283 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM.


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

blackbolt schrieb:


> fürn Quicktest gar nicht mal schlecht
> 
> Blackbolt`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 28283 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM.



Nicht schelcht 

Habe nun auch verstanden, wie der Benchmark Punkte bringt 

minicoopers`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 30422 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM


----------



## Ü50 (8. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Nicht schelcht
> 
> Habe nun auch verstanden, wie der Benchmark Punkte bringt
> 
> minicoopers`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 30422 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM



Komme langsam an euch heran. Leider machen meine Rams nicht mehr mit.
UE50`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 28963 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM.


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Komme langsam an euch heran. Leider machen meine Rams nicht mehr mit.
> UE50`s MaxxMem Read Bandwidth score: 28963 MByte/sec. with a DDR3 SDRAM.


Sehr gut 
Jetzt die neuen Rams drauf und du hast uns eingeholt


----------



## Ü50 (8. März 2015)

Mal sehen was die bringen. So ganz glaube ich noch nicht daran. Die haben 100 Mhz weniger als meine Jetzigen.


----------



## Ü50 (8. März 2015)

Muss ich das verstehen?
 Wenn ich ein Ergebnis vor ca 20Minten abgeladen habe, finde ich das Egebnis zwei Seiten weiter wieder weil:
PC Games Hardware @ HWBOT

Verstehe ich das System nicht oder welches System steckt dahinter?


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die bringen. So ganz glaube ich noch nicht daran. Die haben 100 Mhz weniger als meine Jetzigen.


Naja die laufeb 2666 8 12 8 die bringen  da nochmal  einiges


----------



## Tw34k3r (22. März 2015)

Anzeigefehler ???

Der Typ benutzt einen Core i5 460M auf einem Asrock H55M.
CPU ist Sockel 989 aber Board ist 1156.

Oliver.lam`s wPrime - 1024m score: 6min 42sec 793ms with a Core i5 460M

Kann ja eigentlich nur ein anzeigefehler sein, aber find den fehler schon etwas heftig, das er ein total anderes Board anzeigt o.O


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. März 2015)

Das AsRock HM55-MXM ist ein board für Notebooks, das kommt also schon hin.


----------



## Tw34k3r (23. März 2015)

Auf der Asrock seite steht davon nichts.

- Supports Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ i7 / i5 / i3 and Pentium[SUP]®[/SUP] G6950 Processors in LGA1156 Package
 und in der CPU Liste stehen auch keine Notebook CPUS drin.

Deswegen wundert es mich.

Ich glaube das was er benutzt heisst in echt: Vision 3D HTPC
ASRock > Vision 3D Series
Würde auch zu dem Bild passen das er gepostet hat.
Scheint wohl nur von CPU-Z falsch ausgelesen zu werden weil das H55M-MXM ist kein Mobile Board zumindest laut deren seite.

Ok denke damit hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Wer braucht da noch LN2 wenn man solche Temps auch mit Dice schafft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2015)

^^^Wenn die Bat mal leer ist gibt es die tollsten Anzeigen


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Ja 
Bin mittlerweile bei -183°...muss morgen eine neue Batterie holen


----------



## True Monkey (27. März 2015)

^^Ersatz bekommst du auch noch heute bei einer Tankstelle  .........so habe ich es letztesmal gemacht


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Das schon aber da mein Board eh langsam nass wird werde ich wohl bald abbauen


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2015)

Bei Dice ist das doch sowieso nicht so wichtig. Pot voll und los gehts


----------



## blackbolt (28. März 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bei Dice ist das doch sowieso nicht so wichtig. Pot voll und los gehts



jo da man nen coldbugs ausschliessen kann  ausser die alten pentium d da kann es sein das man schon bei -40 nen cold boot bug hat


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Mein 24/7 3770k ist gar nicht schlecht 
CPU-Z Validator 4.0


----------



## Ü50 (30. März 2015)

Wo hast du den den her? gibt es einen Zwilling davon


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Der schlummert schon 2 Jahre im PC 
Und nachdem mir gestern mein anderer 3770k plötzlich ohne auch nur ein Ergebnis zu hinterlassen gestorben ist, habe ich den mal getesten


----------



## Ü50 (30. März 2015)

Ich hole mir am Donnerstag mal wieder 30kg Dice. Somit sind die Ostertage gesichert


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. März 2015)

30kg halten bei mir immer so 2-3 Tage, wo lagert ihr das über Nacht? Immer wenn ichs nach draußen stelle, habe ich am nächsten Morgen Klumpen von gefrorener Umgebungsfeuchtigkeit in der Kiste, die die Temperatur im Pot natürlich unnötig steigen lassen. Eigentlich kann man das Zeug spätestens nach der zweiten Nacht wegschmeißen. 
Vielleicht den Deckel nochmal richtig zukleben oder mit Spanngurten drum?


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich hole mir am Donnerstag mal wieder 30kg Dice. Somit sind die Ostertage gesichert



Ich habe von Dice nach dem WE erst einmal genug... lief doch einiges schief. Zudem habe ich nun ein defektes Ram Kit und einen toten 3770k 

Ich lasse das Dice immer in der Box. Bzw. habe ich zwei kleinere Boxen, in die ich nach dem ersten Tag die "Reste" der 30kg box fülle, dann habe ich nciht viel verlust und es hält sich recht gut


----------



## Ü50 (30. März 2015)

Bei mir hällt es mindestens 4 Tage. Ich habe jedoch eine dicke Box. 
Du solltest wenn du etwas Dice verbraucht hast, den freigewordenen Hohlraum mit einer Decke oder einem Kissen auffüllen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. März 2015)

So gehts natürlich auch, super einfache Lösung  Muss ich beim nächsten Mal dran denken.


----------



## blackbolt (8. April 2015)

ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert  the Airbencher ist back 

[hwbot=2819743]submission[/hwbot]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Mai 2015)

Hab bei time_me im HWLuxx ein paar CPUs geschossen, bin gerade am binnen. Ist alles noch Sockel 775 gewesen, dafür eben supergünstig. Hab schon einen E2160 gefunden, der 470 FSB unter Luft macht  (natürlich nicht mit vollem Multi, aber dafür dass 200 standard ist... )
Sind rund 15-20 CPUs, ich hoffe damit unter Kokü ein paar schöne Ergebnisse machen zu können. E2140er, E2160er, E2200er, E4300er und sieben E6300.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Mai 2015)

hab ein altes p5e ergattern können was ich schon erfolgreich  zum Asus Rampage Formula Bios flashen hab können.

Trag ich das dann bei Submissions eigentlich normal unter p5e ein?

hoffe das ich einige bessere Ergebnisse damit erzielen kann gegenüber dem altem Board P5Q board.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2015)

Jo ich würds bei P5E eintragen, bist auch sicherlich nicht der erste, der das so gemacht hat. Ist nen schönes Board und nen schönes BIOS, viel Erfolg 

Ich teste immer noch weiter meine 775er CPUs, hab gerade nen paar E6300 getestet, laufen so von 460 bis 535 FSB... Jetzt gerade hab ich einen, der schon 545 unter Luft macht, und dabei habe ich nicht mal die Nebenspannungen angehoben, mal sehen wie weit er noch mitmacht  (266 ist Standard btw).


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2015)

würd sagen das brett geht ganz nett für den Anfang  und das nur grob ausgelotet
[hwbot=2851949]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Mai 2015)

Optimierungspotenzial noch vorhanden  Gebinnt aus 7 Stück, dafür ist die CPU definitiv nicht schlecht  Mal gucken ob ich mit rumtweaken noch höher komme. OS ist übrigens komplett ungetweakt, hab ich vorher zum Zocken benutzt 

[hwbot=2856168]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Mai 2015)

Mag sonst noch wer mitmachen 

OC eSports


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Mai 2015)

Ich würde gern, aber das ist etwas zu ARM-lastig. Kommt mir so vor als wäre das in letzter Zeit häufiger der Fall.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2015)

Danke an Atanas für den Ram


----------



## blackbolt (2. Juni 2015)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Danke an Atanas für den Ram



was ist max ???


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2015)

Taktmäßig nicht getestet. Müsste aber guuut gehen.


----------



## GermanBerserker (4. Juni 2015)

Ich schließe mich mal dem Team an. Hab zwar kaum Erfahrung, aber ich denke mal, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, hast du schon was, was du quälen willst?


----------



## GermanBerserker (4. Juni 2015)

Ja ein X99 Bundle und einige älter Grafikkarten. Aber ich lote erst mal genau aus was geht mit der Cpu.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2015)

Mach das, mit dem 6/8-Kerner sollten im 3D Mark Vanatage eigentlich immer ein paar Punkte drin sein.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die RAM Spezialisten...
Hab mir n paar DDR1 Riegel besorgt und teste grade. Bei einem Pärchen hab ich anscheinend Glück gehabt. Das sind laut Liste TCCDs, G.SKILL DSU2-1GBLE.
Laut meinen Netz Recherchen soll der Sweet Spot so bei 2,7 - 2,9 Volt liegen. Frage: Wieviel Volt kann ich denen mit LuKü geben?
Teste grad mit 230MHz bei 2-2-2-5 1T, 3,0V. 220MHz liefen mit gleichen Timings bei 2,8V. Will die nicht unbedingt direkt schrotten...


----------



## OCPerformance (16. Juni 2015)

Meine damaligen TCCD von Corsair die ich hatte liefen noch mit 3,2 Volt gut. und sie sind noch ganz.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Juli 2015)

Hab den e8400 den ich schon auf dem P5Q hatte nochmal auf das P5E mit Rampage mod geschmissen.
War defenitiv FSB limitiert. ^^ jetzt glaube ich eher das er wegen der Temperatur streikt. hatte noch nicht so viel zeit für Feintuning.
hab bis jetzt nen Freezer 13 draufgeschnallt. meint ihr es bringt mehr da nochmal nen Mugen 4 oder ähnliches zu verwenden?
hatte auch an ein paar scythe gentle typhoon 5400 rpm gedacht ^^ (bei den außentemperaturen ist es momentan eh schwer gute ergebnisse zu erzielen)

Platz 30 Air 
[hwbot=2916770]submission[/hwbot]

Achso wenn jemand noch nen s775 cpu wakühler und irgendne billige pumpe rumfliegen hat, die er loswerden möchte, einfach mir bescheid geben.


----------



## blackbolt (20. Juli 2015)

selbst mit dem Mugen wirst du bei den temps immoment wohl nicht höher kommen

solange die cpu keinen fsb wall hat denke ich das bei der noch was geht

warte auf den winter und dann ab raus damit


----------



## wolflux (1. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen,  ich habe da mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage und zwar betrifft es den EVBot. Ihr seit doch in eurer Scene besser informiert,  ist etwas bekannt das es bald einen neuen geben wird. Denn ich will auch nicht 400,00€ für einen gebrauchten EVBot bezahlen. Das wäre verrückt. Wollte jetzt hier keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, dafür bin ich ein zu kleiner Pupsi. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab nichts gehört, aber es gibt auch gute Lösungen die viel weniger kosten. Der evbot ist nichts weiter als ein I2C Buscontroller, und den kriegt man von elmor im HWBot-Forum auch schon für 30€ (um den Dreh). Damit kann man EVGA-Karten soweit ich weiß auch steuern.


----------



## wolflux (1. Oktober 2015)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nichts gehört, aber es gibt auch gute Lösungen die viel weniger kosten. Der evbot ist nichts weiter als ein I2C Buscontroller, und den kriegt man von elmor im HWBot-Forum auch schon für 30€ (um den Dreh). Damit kann man EVGA-Karten soweit ich weiß auch steuern.



Super vielen Dank für den Hinweis,  ich habe solche Lösungen schon gesehen aber ohne Ahnung davon. Elmor, werde ich mal nachfragen. 
Danke für den Tipp.

MfG.wolflux


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,  ich habe da mal eine ungewöhnliche Frage und zwar betrifft es den EVBot. Ihr seit doch in eurer Scene besser informiert,  ist etwas bekannt das es bald einen neuen geben wird. Denn ich will auch nicht 400,00€ für einen gebrauchten EVBot bezahlen. Das wäre verrückt. Wollte jetzt hier keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, dafür bin ich ein zu kleiner Pupsi.
> MfG.wolflux



Als Nachfolger für den EVBOT sollte es mal eine Tastatur mit eingebautem EVBOT geben. Seit der Ankündigung habe ich davon aber auch nichts mehr gehört.
Falls du es nicht schon selbst gefunden hast, den EVC von elmor findest du hier.


----------



## wolflux (1. Oktober 2015)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Als Nachfolger für den EVBOT sollte es mal eine Tastatur mit eingebautem EVBOT geben. Seit der Ankündigung habe ich davon aber auch nichts mehr gehört.
> Falls du es nicht schon selbst gefunden hast, den EVC von elmor findest du hier.



Sehr interessant,  würde ich auch nehmen, ist halt ein bischen größer 

Aah super, das spart mir viel Sucherrei, ihr seid wirklich fix , muss ich schon sagen.
Nochmal vielen  Dank 

MfG.wolflux


----------



## blackbolt (5. Oktober 2015)

Heute ist es offiziell  5 Jahre PCGHX Team 

nochmal ein kleiner Rückblick 

nach 1 Jahr beim PCGHX TEAM



Processor (80)
Videocard (54)
Motherboard (27)
Memory (18)
Disk (1)
Power Supply(1)
*1.612,19pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                          Xtreme OC   TPP                                                       1.453,90                                                          UP 1.582,90



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x106


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x105                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x37


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x73

* nach zwei Jahre im PCGHX TEAM*


Processor (127)
Videocard (97)
Motherboard (35)
Memory (24)
Disk (2)
Power Supply(8)
*5,459.81pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                         Xtreme OC   *TPP* 5,030.80                                                         *UP* 4,290.10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x197


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x147                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x116


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x159
*
und nun 5 Jahre im PCGHX TEAM*


Processor (222)
Videocard (162)
Motherboard (51)
Memory (36)
Disk (18)
Power Supply(9)
*10.278,70pts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Blackbolt*                                                         Xtreme OC   *TPP* 9.449,80                                                         *UP* 8.289,00



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x490


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x262                         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x226


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 x294

auf das es so weiter geht ,die Lust habe ich aufjeden Fall noch nicht verloren


----------



## Lubke (6. Oktober 2015)

hey, glückwunsch zum jubiläum


----------



## minicoopers (14. Oktober 2015)

[hwbot=3005112]submission[/hwbot]

Ein erster Test


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2015)

Da hagelt es Punkte


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Oktober 2015)

"Erster Test ©"   Sehr schön.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Da hagelt es Punkte


Ja, jedoch bleiben die mir sicherlich nicht lange.....


----------



## theLamer (15. Oktober 2015)

Jungs... ich bin grad debei meine alte Hardware die rumlag zu testen. Darunter auch das Asus P5E3 Premium... leider geht mit diversen CPU nix. Problem: Lüfter drehen, aber es kommt kein Bild. Ich habe:

- Diverse Grafikkarten getestet
- Diverse CPUs getestet
- CMOS Reset durchgeführt, BIOS-Batterie für 20 min entfernt und wieder eingesetzt
- RAM in verschiedenen Slots, alle möglichen Varianten von Dual- und Singlechannel, die laut Handbuch möglich sind

Stromkabel sind korrekt angeschlossen und das Monitorkabel und der Monitor funktioniert. HDD habe ich keine angeschlossen, nur CPU, RAM, Graka.
Kein Bild. Meine PCI Diagnosekarte zeigt mir sofort den Code "00" an, der bedeutet 
"Control to 19 Int bood loader" wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, was das genau bedeutet. Eigentlich, dass er die Kontrolle ab den boot loader übergibt und der
POST erfolgreich war. Hab zwar keine HDD angschlossen aber wenigstens  ein Bild müsste doch kommen?

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Board hin ist oder nicht. Ein zweites Netzteil habe ich nicht rumfliegen, sonst könnte ich das NT auch als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Genauso wie ich auf die Schnelle keine andere BIOS-Batterie habe. 

Was ist eure Meinung? Mainboard defekt?


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Oktober 2015)

hört sich genauso an wie mein totes p5q pro.

mainboard sollte auch ohne bios batterie posten.


schade das du kein anderes netzteil zum gegentesten hast.

würde spontan und mit glaskugel aber auf platine vermuten. wenn du wirklich alles gegengestet hast.


wenn die platine vorher gelaufen ist und nur lange gelegen war, dann schau mal nach aufgeblähten kondensatoren.

ansonsten mal ne halbe stunde langsam bei 90c in den backofen (ggf nur ein haarriss der dadurch wieder geschlossen werden kann).


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Jo, check vielleicht mal das PCB, auch unter den Kühlkörpern, kann nicht schaden... Mein REX krankte unter einer abgerissenen NB-Spule, hab die wieder angelötet und es ging wieder wie gehabt bis 650 FSB. Mittlerweile zickt es wieder, ist auch nen Haarriss auf der Platine durch zu viel Anpressdruck der Kokü. Wenn ich auf ein Ende draufdrücke springts ohne Tadel an, sonst kommt überhaupt nichts


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube meine XTU Performance ist ganz OK 


[hwbot=XXX]3007746[/hwbot]

Hat gereicht um andere @ 6 ghz zu deplatzieren


----------



## Ü50 (17. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey`s XTU score: 1851 marks with a Core i7 6700K

Mario Ha Ha ha


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2015)

^^danke 

Ist schon erstaunlich an was ich alles vorbeigezogen bin 

jetzt pack ich mal den 6600k aufs Board 
Und mit meiner XTU performance freue ich mich jetzt schon auf den i3  6320 der im laufe kommender Woche vllt endlich kommt


----------



## minicoopers (17. Oktober 2015)

Kannst meinen 6300 haben 

Habe ja erst einmal ein Ergebnis. Warte dann auch auf den 6320


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2015)

hehe........ich hatte echt Glück bei der CPU Lotterie 

True Monkey`s XTU score: 1609 marks with a Core i5 6600K

das war der erste 
inzwischen ist er schon mit 5,6 durch den XTU (1,55v)


----------



## True Monkey (18. Oktober 2015)

So ........wenn ich es richtig gesehen und genug abgeladen habe sind wir an den Russen vorbei 

Platz 2 für unser TEAM ..........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackbolt (18. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ........wenn ich es richtig gesehen und genug abgeladen habe sind wir an den Russen vorbei
> 
> Platz 2 für unser TEAM ..........
> 
> ...



war die letzten tage aber auch sehr fleissig  aber der 2 platz ist schon wieder weg


----------



## blackbolt (23. Oktober 2015)

an alle deutschen Bencher 

[Sammelthread] HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015 - nationaler Thread


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2015)

*WICHTIG:*

Windows 8, Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 waren ja bisher für die meisten 2D und 3D Benchmarks nicht erlaubt. Grund war, dass der Timer von Windows auf den BCLK zurückgreift und die Performance durch Absenken des BCLKs beeinflusst werden konnte. 

Skylake hat diese Probleme nicht mehr, da bei Syklake der Timer auf einen anderen Takt zurückgreift. Ihr könnt bei Syklake also alle Benchmarks ganz normal bei HWBOT hochladen. SuperPi könnt ihr so z. B. auch mit Windows 8 oder Windows 10 machen. 
In dieser Tabelle noch mal eine Übersicht was wo erlaubt ist. Die erste Spalte (Desktops and laptops with bus clock tuning capabilities) beschreibt normale Systeme vor Skylake. Also z. B. Haswell oder Ivy Bridge Systeme. Die mittlere Spalte (Desktops and laptos without bus clock tuning capabilities) beschreibt Systeme die sich nicht übertakten lassen wie Laptops. Und Skylake dann ganz rechts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2015)

Abend, ich sitz gerade mit meinem REX, E6300 und Kokü zusammen und mach ein bisschen wPrime. Momentan hänge ich bei 635 FSB und überlege wie ich noch höher komme. Jemand einen speziellen Tipp? Höher war ich bisher mit 775 noch nie 

Habe schon vieles ausprobiert, bisher half aber nichts. Darunter: NB-Voltage bis 1,7V, Clocks Skews, NB GTL Spannung, PCI-E Takt auf 120MHz, CPU-Nebenspannungen, andere Ram-Teiler und Command-Rate, anderer Ram. Jemand noch Ideen?

Der kleine E6300 macht unter Kokü 4164MHz wPrime bei 1,536V


----------



## Matti OC (28. November 2015)

Hi, Masterchief liegt wohl nur noch an Vcore und Kälte.
( vllt macht aber auch der FSB zu vom Mainboard, ich glaube das BiostarTP45 macht mehr FSB )

lg Matti


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. November 2015)

Danke, ich schau mal. Die Experimente gerade kann ich da wohl nicht für bare Münze nehmen,  es war relativ viel Eis/Wasser auf dem Board, da muss ich die Tage nochmal besser isolieren und nochmal probieren. 

//Das kam immerhin noch dabei heraus

[hwbot=3046382]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## DjangOC (7. Dezember 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> *WICHTIG:*
> 
> Windows 8, Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 waren ja bisher für die meisten 2D und 3D Benchmarks nicht erlaubt. Grund war, dass der Timer von Windows auf den BCLK zurückgreift und die Performance durch Absenken des BCLKs beeinflusst werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Trifft diese Problematik mit Windows 10 auch beim X58 Chipsatz zu? - Hab das ganze nicht mehr verfolgt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2015)

Grad mal nen E6420 gequält, hatte leider recht früh ne FSB Wall, aber dafür gingen die Domis richtig gut bei 1,76V und offenem Fenster. Einer meiner Riegel, mit dem ich immer gebencht habe, hatte wohl einen weg. Deswegen lief das damit davor auch immer so unrund - naja jetzt habe ich den ausgetauscht und siehe da


----------



## GermanChrist (16. Dezember 2015)

Funtzt schonmal mit dem Unlock


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2015)

Hab heute noch mal ordentlich Scores hochgeladen. Morgen kommt noch ein dicker und dann sind wir #1 weltweit


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben es sogar jetzt schon geschafft Platz 1 Weltweit zu sein  
Jetzt heißt es Verteidigung


----------



## GermanChrist (17. Dezember 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hab heute noch mal ordentlich Scores hochgeladen. Morgen kommt noch ein dicker und dann sind wir #1 weltweit



Hammer Ergebnisse Roman. Das du das neben deinen Job noch schaffst, oder hast du immer LN2 mit bei der Arbeit


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Habs schon auf HWBot geshen Roman, da hast du aber mal wieder ordentlich abgeräumt  Ein Vorteil vom Inhouse-Benchen ist wohl, dass einem eine Menge CPUs zum selektieren unter die Finger kommen hm


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt wo wir dank Roman zwei goldene XTU Ergebnisse mehr haben, werde ich am Wochenende versuche noch 7 weitere goldene XTU Ergebnisse fürs Team zu holen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles klappt, sind das 350 Hardware Punkte


----------



## GermanChrist (17. Dezember 2015)

Wau, da hast du ja was vor. Viel Glück. 



minicoopers schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir dank Roman zwei goldene XTU Ergebnisse mehr haben, werde ich am Wochenende versuche noch 7 weitere goldene XTU Ergebnisse fürs Team zu holen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbolt (17. Dezember 2015)

hab gerade gesehen das wir in der team league auf platz 1 sind 

klasse jungs


----------



## minicoopers (19. Dezember 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir dank Roman zwei goldene XTU Ergebnisse mehr haben, werde ich am Wochenende versuche noch 7 weitere goldene XTU Ergebnisse fürs Team zu holen
> 
> 
> Wenn alles klappt, sind das 350 Hardware Punkte



Soeben hat sich der Plan leider geändert 
Nachdem ich gestern Abend schon mit schlechten CPUs gekäpft habe (4460 und 4590 je  nur 108 BLCK) hat mein Board die Nacht nicht überlebt....ein Ram Slot beim Impact VII ist wohl hin....somit bleibt mir noch der 3770 vom Plan....

Mit dem 4460 konnte ich immerhin noch Platz 2 holen


----------



## GermanChrist (19. Dezember 2015)

Ärgerlich ist sowas immer.

Kann mir mal einer sagen wieviel Vdimm zum benchen bei DDR4 noch erträglich ist?
Hab momentan 3000@CL12-16-16-42 bei 1,50V. Das Z170-A ist sehr zickig über 3000Mhz, hab aber auch kaum Erfahrung in dem Bereich.


----------



## minicoopers (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine Samsung Rams bekomme bei Skylake bis zu 2v


----------



## GermanChrist (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie bekomm ich raus was auf meinen ist?

Speichersuche | Kingston


----------



## Agent_Fresh (22. Dezember 2015)

GermanChrist schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich raus was auf meinen ist?
> 
> Speichersuche | Kingston



Moin! Schau doch mal ob Du hier fündig wirst.

Btw, krasse Arbeit Roman! Truu champion, sight!? Big up uno self man! Irie


----------



## minicoopers (23. Dezember 2015)

GermanChrist schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich raus was auf meinen ist?
> 
> Speichersuche | Kingston



Meine MFR Rams booten ab Spannungen von  1,8v+ nciht mehr...damit kannst du es schonmal versuchen.


----------



## GermanChrist (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke Jungs.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Dezember 2015)

Etwas mit dem i7 gespielt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2016)

IMPACT POWER 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ein paar Pünktchen gefällig? 

Am späten Nachmittag werde ich mich mal an 

OC eSports 

begeben. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es unter die TopTen schaffen kann, aber möglicherweise werde ich ein wenig Hilfe brauchen im 3DMark. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich hier nochmal eine Frage fragen. Oder ist schon jemand mit Sockel 462 dran? 
MfG kampfschaaaf

edit
meine Güte... was wäre ich jetzt schon am benchen, wenn ich das OS so drauf bekäme, daß es vernünftig funzt...
Hatte ich garnicht so huddelig in Erinnerung, das XP pro
...dann eben mit 7


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2016)

Für knapp  30mins nur mal ein bisschen an vcore spielen echt ein bomben ding. vorallem wenn man bendenkt das dass nur auf einem B85M  Gamer war. 
Da haben sich die 25€ investition für den Prozzi doch gelohnt *hust* xDDDDDDD
CPU-Z VALIDATOR

hab noch ein Z97X UD5H hier liegen... bin schon gespannt was man da noch reißen kann.... krieg aber immer mehr das gefühl das ich langsam mal nen Dice pott kaufen muss ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. März 2016)

So - hier gibt's erstmal ne Platzierung in Stage 2:  OC eSports 
OC eSports

Stage 1 sollte mir jemand helfen, wenn wir eine nennenswerte Platzierung haben sollen.  Stage 1 ist 3DMark01 mit Sockel A (462) und einer GeForce4.

MfG


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. März 2016)

So! Jetzt wäre Unterstützung von Euch optimal.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. März 2016)

Meine Uploads sind noch da, aber sie sind nicht mehr im Ranking. Was zum  Teufel ist da jetzt los?

Edit - hat sich erledigt CPU-Z-mem hat gefehlt


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. März 2016)

Wir rutschen durch mein 3DMark-Ergebnis aus den TOP10
Es wäre also jetzt super, wenn jemand hilft.


----------



## Frankie2510 (29. März 2016)

Bei welchen Benchmarks schaltet ihr HT ein bzw. aus? Will in den nächsten Tagen mal meine neue CPU testen und bin gerade in euer HWBOT Team eingetreten.


----------



## minicoopers (29. März 2016)

Erst einmal willkommen im Team.

Bei den 2D Benchmarks, kannst du für folgende HT ausschalten:
SuperPi
PiFast
(CPU-Z)

3D:
Aquamark 3
3D Mark 01
3D Mark 03
3D Mark 05
Heaven

Alle anderen profitieren von HT


----------



## Ü50 (29. März 2016)

Kleine Änderung Markus,

im 06 auf jeden Fall HT einschalten.


----------



## Frankie2510 (30. März 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd dann die Tage mal testen.

Gruß Frankie


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2016)

Welche CPU hast du denn? Dann kann man da eventuell auch noch ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Frankie2510 (31. März 2016)

Habe mir gerade eine 5930K zugelegt mit einem ASROCK X99 OC formula Motherboard. Insgesamt 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200. Als Grafikkarte läuft aktuell noch meine Titan, eine GTX 980 TI ist unterwegs.
Einigermaßen stabil habe ich bisher 4,5 Ghz hinbekommen, ab 4,6 Ghz imm Absturz. Habe aber bisher auch nur ca. einen Tag richtig zeit gehabt.

Update: Die 980 TI ist eingebaut und läuft, im ersten Run Firestrike über 15000, im zweiten Run schon über 17000. Aber da ist noch richtig Luft nach oben. Mal sehen, was die anderen Benchmarks so machen.


----------



## GermanChrist (20. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr mal ein paar Tipps zu XTU?  Auf was reagiert der Bench am besten (Cache, Ramtakt oder Timings). Finde den Score für 5Ghz zu wenig:


----------



## minicoopers (20. Mai 2016)

GermanChrist schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ein paar Tipps zu XTU?  Auf was reagiert der Bench am besten (Cache, Ramtakt oder Timings). Finde den Score für 5Ghz zu wenig:



Das stimmt auf jeden Fall...für 5Ghz ist dein Score zu gering. Wenn das ganze richtig eingestellt ist und effizient läuft sollte man bei 5ghz ca. 1600 Punkte haben.

Wichtig neben dem Core Takt:
- Cache Takt ebenfalls möglichst hoch (am besten gleicher Takt wie Core)
- Ram Takt ebenfalls so hoch wie möglich zudem den Timings so niedrig wie möglich. Beim Ram ist es zudem sehr wichtig alle Timings zu optimieren und nicht nur die "haupttimings"
- Bei Skylake ist Windows 10 32bit das schnellste OS im XTU. Kann dir auch noch ein paar Punkte bringen.


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Dank dir.


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2016)

Gerne  
Wenn du noch Fragen / Probleme zum XTU  hast einfach hier melden oder ne PM schreiben


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Wie siehts mit XP aus. Bekommt man das installiert auf dem Z170?


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2016)

Ja Xp kannst du auch installieren auf Z170...ist etwas umständlicher als noch zu Z97 Zeiten aber noch immer möglich.
Problem ist das du den AHCI Treiber zwingend benötigst. Den musst du bei der Insallation mitgeben, oder am besten gleich ins ISO integrieren


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Ok, ich probiere es mal. Kannst du mal über die Subs schauen:

Bild: channelamemorysubtimidjkti.png - abload.de
Bild: channelamemorysubtiminkj2z.png - abload.de
Bild: channelamemorysubtimippkm4.png - abload.de


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2016)

Die Timings sehen schon gar nciht so schlecht aus.


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Meinst ich kann zum benchen mal mehr als 1,60V geben?


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2016)

Beim Ram oder bei der CPU?
Bei der CPU würde ich das unter Luft nicht unbedingt machen...beim Ram kann man bis 2v hoch


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Ram meinte ich. 2V, gibts da keine Schäden am IMC?


----------



## minicoopers (21. Mai 2016)

Der kann das ab 
Habe selten weniger als 2v auf den rams....


----------



## GermanChrist (21. Mai 2016)

Dank dir


----------



## GermanChrist (22. Mai 2016)

Mein Ram limitiert, mehr als 3766 bei Cl16 ist kaum möglich. Mist.


----------



## minicoopers (22. Mai 2016)

Schade...welche Rams hast du denn genau?


----------



## GermanChrist (22. Mai 2016)

G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und die liegen auf der Post:

DDR4 8GB PC 3600 CL17 G.Skill KIT (2x4GB) 8GVK Ripjaws, 59,40 &eur


----------



## minicoopers (22. Mai 2016)

Das neue könnten B-Die Chips sein....wenn dem so ist, sollten die 12-12-12-28 @ 3866 laufen, wenn der IMC und das Board ds schaffen


----------



## GermanChrist (22. Mai 2016)

Hm, mal schauen


----------



## minicoopers (22. Mai 2016)

Ja bin auch mal gespannt....kannst dich ja hier nochmal melden, wenn sie da sind


----------



## GermanChrist (22. Mai 2016)

Mach ich. Dank dir für die Hilfe.


----------



## minicoopers (22. Mai 2016)

Gerne, freut mich immer, wenn noch jemand fleißig bencht


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

Neuer Ram ist da. Performt schon mal besser als der Alte. Aber ich bekomm das leider mit XP net hin. Software war schon immer mein Feind


----------



## minicoopers (24. Mai 2016)

Wegen dem XP schick mir mal ne Pn dann schicke ich dir ne Anleitung wenn ich daheim bin.

Was kann der Ram?


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

Bin erstmal locker mit 1,50V am testen. Momentan 3933Mhz bei Cl17 und straffen Subs. Das Gigabyte ist extrem zickig und bootet mal und dann wieder nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Mai 2016)

Sehr gut. Scheint ja schon mal besser zu laufen


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

Jepp, ist schon besser. Aber die Performence lässt zu wünschen über. Aber egal, ich bin da hartnäckig.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Mai 2016)

Kannst ja mal einen screen hier posten mit deinen mem timings. Am besten den Timingconfigurator installieren und mit dazu packen


----------



## GermanChrist (25. Mai 2016)

Funtzt bei Gigabyte leider net. Mach mal ein paar Biosscreens.


----------



## GermanChrist (25. Mai 2016)

Das ist aktuell:


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2016)

Leider lassen sich die Bilder nicht öffnen


----------



## GermanChrist (25. Mai 2016)

Bild: 1ttu3t.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 23bue8.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 3c3ugs.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 4woss2.jpg - abload.de


----------



## GermanChrist (25. Mai 2016)

Hoffe es geht?


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2016)

Ja die Bilder funktionieren nun.

Schau dir mal unter folgendem Link die Settings an
HWBOT forum - View Single Post -  Gigabyte Z170X-SOC Force - DDR4

Ist zwar ein anderes Board, aber sollte sich nicht so viel Unterscheiden. Damit hast du eine gute Orientierung. Kann natürlich sein, dass diese Settings gar nicht laufen, liegt dann aber an den Chips auf deinem Ram


----------



## GermanChrist (25. Mai 2016)

Dank dir.


----------



## GermanChrist (26. Mai 2016)

Das Gigabyte nervt. Selbst gespeicherte Profile lassen sich nicht immer starten. Kannst du eins mit guten RamProfilen empfehlen? Bin Stundenlang an den Subs dran und dann läuft das Profil net mehr! Widerlich.


----------



## GermanChrist (26. Mai 2016)

Naja, aber der 6600K läuft recht gut


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2016)

Das Problem habe ich auch immer mal. Jedoch mittlerweile sehr selten.

Für RAM OC gibt es zwei Boards...einmal ASUS Impact und das andere Asrock OC formula. Das sind meiner Meinung nach die beiden besten dafür. 

Aber auch mit dem Hero hatte ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## GermanChrist (26. Mai 2016)

Ärgerlich, alles stundenlang von Hand eingestellt. Performence war ok. Und dann aufeinmal keine Chance mehr. Mist. Ich schau mich mal nach einen gebrauchten Impact um.


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2016)

Ja das kenne ich...Was passiert denn beim Booten? Also welcher Post Code kommt denn?

da kannst auch mal nach einem anderen  Bios schauen, gerade bei Gigabyte kann das sehr hilfreich sein


----------



## GermanChrist (26. Mai 2016)

Leider hat das Gaming3 keine PC Anzeige. Noch netmal Led´s.


----------



## DrDave (14. November 2016)

Kurze Frage: Wie kalt dürfen die SpaWas einer GPU werden? Geht mir um eine 5850, falls es relevant ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. November 2016)

Zu kalt ist meines Wissens nach selten das Problem, die haben natürlich ihre spezifizierte Arbeitstemperatur (meistens im Datenblatt irgendwie bis 0°C) aber das liegt wohl eher darin begründet, dass das ja für die allermeisten Anwender völlig unwichtig ist. Im Notfall einfach deinen Mosfet googeln und im Datenblatt nachschauen. 

In der Realität sorgt ein kühlerer Spawa im Gegenteil für mehr Effizienz und auch mehr maximal möglichen Durchsatz. Das heißt, du kannst deutlich mehr Ampere darüber fahren bis sich das Ding schließlich in Rauch auflöst (die OCP und OVP der Karte sind natürlich auf 100°C Spawa Temperatur oder ähnliches konfiguriert und dementsprechend meistens hinderlich). Und selbst wenn du LN2 auf die GPU gibst und das PCB teilweise vereist, bleiben die Spawas in der Regel im positiven Temperaturbereich, weil ja dann doch ne Menge Strom drüber läuft und die nur indirekt gekühlt werden. Selbst wenn du den Rechner bei -40°C nach draußen stellst, ist garantiert zuerst der vRam das Problem, als dass den Spawas zu kalt wird.


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2016)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Zu kalt ist meines Wissens nach selten das Problem, die haben natürlich ihre spezifizierte Arbeitstemperatur (meistens im Datenblatt irgendwie bis 0°C) aber das liegt wohl eher darin begründet, dass das ja für die allermeisten Anwender völlig unwichtig ist. Im Notfall einfach deinen Mosfet googeln und im Datenblatt nachschauen.
> 
> In der Realität sorgt ein kühlerer Spawa im Gegenteil für mehr Effizienz und auch mehr maximal möglichen Durchsatz. Das heißt, du kannst deutlich mehr Ampere darüber fahren bis sich das Ding schließlich in Rauch auflöst (die OCP und OVP der Karte sind natürlich auf 100°C Spawa Temperatur oder ähnliches konfiguriert und dementsprechend meistens hinderlich). Und selbst wenn du LN2 auf die GPU gibst und das PCB teilweise vereist, bleiben die Spawas in der Regel im positiven Temperaturbereich, weil ja dann doch ne Menge Strom drüber läuft und die nur indirekt gekühlt werden. Selbst wenn du den Rechner bei -40°C nach draußen stellst, ist garantiert zuerst der vRam das Problem, als dass den Spawas zu kalt wird.



Danke dir, den VRAM hab ich völlig vergessen in meiner Idee


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. November 2016)

Gibt nicht umsonst diese vRam-Heizung auf Asus Matrix Modellen  Was hattest du denn eigentlich vor? So ne Bench-Box bauen, also Styroporkiste, PC rein und isoliert von der Raumtemperatur fleißig LN2 draufkübeln?


----------



## Rheinlaender (27. November 2016)

Ich habe heute morgen zum wiederholten Mal das Problem, dass meine Ergebnisse nicht gewertet werden. Sind das technische Probleme heute morgen? Gestern sind die Ergebnisse alle sauber erstellt worden.

Hat sich erledigt, die Werte wurden gerade aktualisiert, aber warum diese Verzögerung?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2017)

Wohl mal wieder Glück bei ner CPU gehabt: Masterchief79`s wPrime - 32m score: 19sec 218ms with a Core 2 Duo E6400

Alles mit Wakü! Radiator hing draußen.  Ich bin eigentlich immer noch am binnen, aber die ging so gut, da hab ich gleich mal paar Ergebnisse abgeladen.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2017)

Guten zusammen, mal ne Frage. Hab hier eine 3258 unter Luft auf 4,7GHz mit 1,418V stabil am Laufen. Würde dieses Ergebnis Eurem Team was? Ich hab da nicht die Ahnung von?


----------



## Don_Dan (3. November 2017)

Es ist wieder Zeit für den HWBOT Country Cup!
Wer in diesem Jahr teilnehmen möchte, schaut bitte mal hier vorbei.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2017)

Langsam mache ich mir etwas um das Hwbot-Forum Sorgen. Seit Tagen ist dort nur die Meldung "We're performing some upgrades, check back soon!" zu sehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so eine lange Offline-Zeit geplant war, andererseits gibt es weder auf der Hwbot-Seite noch bei deren Facebook-/Twitter-Seite einen Hinweis zu Update-Problemen.


----------



## Don_Dan (8. November 2017)

Das dachte ich mir auch, aber mittlerweile ist das Forum wieder online.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2017)

Jetzt sind sogar zwei Foren online und das alte Forum soll gemäß Ankündigung geschlossen werden: New support forum - Off Topic - HWBOT Community
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es das unbedingt gebraucht hat. Eine Erklärung, was am neuen Forum besser sein soll, habe ich bisher nicht gesehen. Bisher überwiegen für mich die Nachteile und der Umstand, dass nur 5.000 Accounts importiert wurden und die meisten Community-Mitglieder Vbulletin gewohnt sein dürften, werden nicht helfen. An die Inhalte, die aus dem alten Forum verlorengehen werden, denke ich gar nicht mal. Zum Ausgleich dafür, dass ich nicht einmal weiß, wie man im neuen Forum auf einen Thread antworten kann, werden im alten Forum in meinem Fall Editierungen nicht mehr übernommen sowie Anführungszeichen zerschossen.


----------



## Don_Dan (1. Dezember 2017)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Es ist wieder Zeit für den HWBOT Country Cup!
> Wer in diesem Jahr teilnehmen möchte, schaut bitte mal hier vorbei.



Der Country Cup endet in knapp drei Wochen und wir brauchen weiterhin eure Unterstützung!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2018)

Hwbot wird am kommenden Mittwoch auf Revision 7 wechseln. Der Datenbankumzug soll eine Stunde dauern, die Neuberechnung der Rankings rund 24 Stunden. Da das nur Schätzungen sind, kann es in der Praxis natürlich auch zu längerer Nichterreichbarkeit oder Bugs führen. 
Mit Revision 7 werden sich einige Änderungen an den Rankings ergeben, allerdings wurde im Hwbot-Forum bereits angedeutet, dass nachträglich Optimierungen am Punktesystem angedacht sind. Deshalb würde ich Rankings, die wir am Ende der Woche sehen werden, nicht überbewerten.
Revision 7 wird primär deshalb eingeführt, da das aktuelle System zu einer hohen Rechenlast führt, wenn sich die Ranglisten durch neue Benchmark-Ergebnisse ändern. Der neue Algorithmus soll die Server-Last spürbar reduzieren.

Wer sich eingehender mit den Ideen hinter Revision 7 beschäftigen möchte, kann einen Blick auf die PDF-Datei werfen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (27. Januar 2018)

Leider sind die Berechnungen noch immer nicht abgeschlossen, denn anstatt auf Platz 4 im Team bin ich jetzt Platz 12. Gibt es bereits Infos wann die Rev7. samt Neuberechnungen abgeschlossen sein wird?


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Januar 2018)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Leider sind die Berechnungen noch immer nicht abgeschlossen, denn anstatt auf Platz 4 im Team bin ich jetzt Platz 12. Gibt es bereits Infos wann die Rev7. samt Neuberechnungen abgeschlossen sein wird?



Die Berechnung der Userpunkte ist bereits abgeschlossen, nur die Berechnung der Teampunkte ist noch am Laufen.
Warst du auf dem Testserver auf Platz 4 oder in der alten Revision auf dem richtigen Server? Da die Berechnung der Punkte geändert wurde, kann es gut sein, dass du Plätze verloren hast.


----------



## Rheinlaender (28. Januar 2018)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Die Berechnung der Userpunkte ist bereits abgeschlossen, nur die Berechnung der Teampunkte ist noch am Laufen.
> Warst du auf dem Testserver auf Platz 4 oder in der alten Revision auf dem richtigen Server? Da die Berechnung der Punkte geändert wurde, kann es gut sein, dass du Plätze verloren hast.



Ich war bereits seit Monaten auf Platz 4 und in der Enthusiast-Liga auf 35 weltweit. Scheinbar wurden die Hardware-Punkte bei mir nicht korrekt berechnet, was ich auch daran sehe, dass meine letzten Ergenisse
keine Punkte mehr angezeigt bekommen. Auf meiner Wand steht z.B. noch 12.1 Hardwarepunkte für das letzte Ergebnis vom 3. Januar, aber wenn ich die Detailseite zum Ergebnis aufrufe steht da jetzt 0.00.

Rheinlaender @ HWBOT


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Januar 2018)

Die Hardwarepunkte wurden korrekt berechnet.
Die Mindestperformance, die du brauchst, um bei Rev 7 Hardwarepunkte zu bekommen, sind 75% des besten Ergebnisses. Bei der 8800 GTS 512 in 3DMark Vantage sind das 12687 marks.
12687 * 0,75 = 9515,25.
Die Punkte enden also bei Ergebnissen die schlechter sind als dieser Wert. Das ist korrekt berechnet, wenn du dir die beiden Ergebnisse auf Platz 46 und 47 anschaust. Dein Ergebnis mit 9450 marks ist auf Platz 56.


----------



## Rheinlaender (28. Januar 2018)

Danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Das bedeutet natürlich auch eine starke Benachteiligung für die Enthusiasten, die so hohe Werte ohnehin nicht bekommen können. Ich schaue mir das ganze nochmal in Ruhe an.

Immerhin gerade auf Platz 1 der Enthusiasten-Liga  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_Dan (28. Oktober 2019)

Es ist wieder Zeit für den HWBOT Country Cup!
Wer in diesem Jahr teilnehmen möchte, schaut bitte mal bei HardwareLUXX vorbei.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. Oktober 2020)

__





						Challenger 2020 Division VI round 3 AMD legacy @ HWBOT
					

Level 2 OC-ESPORTS competition running from 10/10/20, 8:00 AM till 11/10/20, 11:59 PM.




					hwbot.org
				




dafür können wir doch schon mal ein bißchen üben...


----------



## Don_Dan (16. November 2020)

Es ist wieder Zeit für den HWBOT Country Cup!
Wer in diesem Jahr teilnehmen möchte, schaut bitte mal bei HardwareLUXX vorbei.


----------



## Don_Dan (23. Oktober 2021)

Es ist wieder Zeit für den HWBOT Country Cup!
Wer in diesem Jahr teilnehmen möchte, schaut bitte mal bei HardwareLUXX vorbei.


----------



## Don_Dan (27. Juni 2022)

Bei HWBOT laufen derzeit zwei OC-Wettbewerbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Wettbewerb ist die *Intel Open Overclocking Championship*, nur offen für Mitglieder in der Rookie, Novice oder Enthusiast League.
Hier findet ihr den Forenthread und den Wettbewerb auf der Hauptseite bei HWBOT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Wettbewerb heißt *Intel Masters of 12th Gen*. Hier sind nur Intel Alder Lake CPUs und im Gegensatz zum ersten Wettbewerb auch extreme Kühlmethoden erlaubt.
Hier findet ihr den Forenthread und den Wettbewerb auf der Hauptseite bei HWBOT.

*der8auer* hat ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem er einige Dinge erläutert und die Wettbewerbe vorstellt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bH0J_pYnFo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2022)

Hi, weiß einer zufällig von euch was beim Bot zZ los ist?
Irgendwie stoße ich nur noch auf Ergebnisse ohne Beweisbild des Builds, ausgehen von Rookie bis Enthusiast.
Sind die nicht mehr nötig??? 
Wenn ich was hochlade ist dort mehr als nur sichtbar der Hinweis, das es doch ein Bild bedarf.


----------

